# Show your Bird Portraits



## 1982chris911 (Jul 16, 2011)

Post your Bird Portraits here 

Parrots, Birds of Prey, Herons and all the others ... Just post your portraits here 

The main idea of this topic is that the bird is clearly the main part component of the picture and that it is not a bird in flight or small bird on large tree or group shot ... 

I will start with some of mine to start the whole  
Have fun everyone and I hope to see many amazing shots soon:




American Bald Eagle  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




A colorful friend  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




American Bald Eagle 2 von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Portrait of a Grey Heron in Regent's Park London  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Vulture Portait von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


----------



## T2iShooter (Jul 16, 2011)

Those are some pretty nice shot. The "colorful friend" lives up to its title  . May I ask what equiptment you used?

Also... n00b question... But is there a way to post pictures from a Smugmug? I'm away from my computer, and it won't let me select from my iPad.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2011)

T2iShooter said:


> Those are some pretty nice shot. The "colorful friend" lives up to its title  . May I ask what equiptment you used?
> 
> Also... n00b question... But is there a way to post pictures from a Smugmug? I'm away from my computer, and it won't let me select from my iPad.



Smugmug is easy to link to in your posts. Just click share and then get a link in the upper right corner. 

In Canon rumors, click insert image (bottom icon on the left) and paste the smugmug link.


----------



## lol (Jul 17, 2011)

I like a nice headshot 






Harris Hawk





Cygnet





Snoozing Swan


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2011)

Here are a few of mine:

Yellow Warbler



EOS 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm, 1/640 s, f/5.6, ISO 125

Broad-winged Hawk (juvenile)



EOS 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm, 1/640 s, f/5.6, ISO 160

Great Blue Heron



EOS 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm, 1/640 s, f/5.6, ISO 640

Bald Eagle



EOS 7D, EF 70-200mm f/2.8L II IS USM @ 200mm, 1/250 s, f/2.8, ISO 200

Eastern Towhee



EOS 7D, EF 70-200mm f/2.8L II IS USM + EF 2x II Extender @ 400mm, 1/160 s, f/5.6, ISO 3200

Pileated Woodpecker



EOS 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm, 1/640 s, f/5.6, ISO 1250

Northern Mockingbird



EOS 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm, 1/640 s, f/5.6, ISO 200

Canada Goose



EOS 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 380mm, 1/500 s, f/5.6, ISO 1250

Thanks for looking!


----------



## T2iShooter (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow. I need to practice lol.
Here's a couple that I took:
















(Thanks Mt. Spokane Photography!)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## MarkB (Jul 17, 2011)

ef-s 60mm, canon 60D, iso500, f11, 1/150


----------



## MarkB (Jul 17, 2011)

El Pollo Loco


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 17, 2011)

T2iShooter said:


> Those are some pretty nice shot. The "colorful friend" lives up to its title  . May I ask what equiptment you used?
> 
> Also... n00b question... But is there a way to post pictures from a Smugmug? I'm away from my computer, and it won't let me select from my iPad.



Hi equipment for all of these was 5d MKII with the 70-200 f/2.8 IS2 some also with the TC 2x III


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 17, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here are a few of mine:
> 
> Yellow Warbler
> 
> ...



Amazing one  just like one of these hand painted pictures in old biology books 



lol said:


> I like a nice headshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is really great too



Mt Spokane Photography said:


>


 
Also this painted Japanese silk feeling on this one


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 21, 2011)

A happy Amazon von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




Devil's Chicken ... Usually a Dish ... Here Alive  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr




The White Swan  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


----------



## Sunnystate (Jul 21, 2011)

Couple birds from Florida...
Thanks.


----------



## ions (Jul 21, 2011)

Sand Piper in Port Dalhousie by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr

Iconic Loon profile from too far away:




Loon on Lake Oudaze by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Torrence Barrens Common Nighthawks by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Captain Jack Sparrow by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr

For some reason this is one of my favourite shots... I can't put my finger on it but I quite like it.




The Unfairly Maligned Canada Goose by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Aug 3, 2011)

Portrait of a Hunter  von 1982Chris911 auf Flickr


----------



## jtee (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## lol (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## egilh (Oct 29, 2011)

10188 by egilh, on Flickr




9574 by egilh, on Flickr


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 1, 2011)

Wattled crane:




EOS 5D Mark II, EF 70-200mm f/2.8L II IS USM + EF 2x II Extender @ 260mm, 1/250 s, f/5.6, ISO 400


----------



## lol (Nov 1, 2011)

Short-eared Owl by Crestie Crazy, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Nov 9, 2011)

Luna, a Saw-whet Owl from the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Dr. Hoo, a Great Horned Owl from the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## lol (Nov 9, 2011)

Ural Owl by Crestie Crazy, on Flickr




Bateleur by Crestie Crazy, on Flickr


----------



## Rampado (Dec 18, 2011)

A few brazilian birds:


----------



## Rampado (Dec 18, 2011)

more Brazilian Birds:


----------



## Rampado (Dec 18, 2011)

A bit more creative:






Waiting for his brother:






Soon after birth:


----------



## lol (Dec 18, 2011)

Kayla by Crestie Crazy, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 30, 2011)

Blue Tit Head on by Kernuak, on Flickr



Chaffinch with Cocked Head by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## daniel-barton (Dec 31, 2011)

Family Portrait:



Green-tailed Towhee at nest by daniel-barton, on Flickr


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 31, 2011)

Two hornbills


----------



## rocketman (Dec 31, 2011)

Today my first try with my new 7D

Shot taken with 70-200mm f/4 L IS USM

iso 320, 1/200, f4, IS on


----------



## erroway (Dec 31, 2011)

All were shot with my 40D, I wish I had a 5D II, better yet a 1Dx


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 31, 2011)

Jackdoor - 7D [email protected], iso400, f/2.8, 1/400


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 31, 2011)

Female Mallard


----------



## ecka (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## gudun74 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's a little selection of some of my bird shots with my previous camera (550D), haven't got a chance to upload any photos taken with my new 5D mk II...

Canon 550D with the 70-300 L lens



Pigeon by gudun, on Flickr

Canon 550D with the 70-300 L lens



Eastern Reef Egret by gudun, on Flickr

Canon 550D with the 70-300 L lens



Black swan by gudun, on Flickr

Canon 550D with the 70-300 L lens



Ducks by gudun, on Flickr

Canon 550D with the 70-300 L lens



Noisy Miner by gudun, on Flickr

Canon 550D with the 70-200 f4 L lens



Scary bird by gudun, on Flickr

Canon 550D with the 70-200 f4 L lens



Angry frogmouth by gudun, on Flickr

Canon 550D with the 70-200 f4 L lens



Cute little trio by gudun, on Flickr

Canon 550D with the 70-200 f4 L lens



IMG_5953.jpg by gudun, on Flickr


----------



## pj1974 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow!!!! 

A true variety of photos that have been posted here.... thanks everyone!! Applause! 

It's so great to see many fantastic quality photos. I love bird photos.

Here is a small contribution from me. I hope you'll enjoy these. 8)

Paul


----------



## stefsan (Jan 13, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefsan/6655013949/

Female Blackbird captured with 7D and EF 70-200 f4 L IS at 200mm/f4/ISO 320


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 13, 2012)

A couple more of mine.




Jackdaw in Flight by Kernuak, on Flickr




Great Crested Grebe Morning Light by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## mr.ranger (Jan 22, 2012)

these were taken from my 60D.


----------



## daniel-barton (Jan 22, 2012)

A growing amount of great stuff in here! Another of mine:




Gray-headed Junco feeding fledgling by daniel-barton, on Flickr


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 22, 2012)

Snowy Owl

1Ds3, 70-300L


----------



## Nassen0f (Jan 27, 2012)

iso100 -- f/4 -- 1/640 @ 173mm (70-200mm f4)

Dunno what it is, but it liked having its photo taken


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 1, 2012)

With the 7D, 300 f/2.8 L IS + 1.4x extender




Adolescent Mute Swan Preening by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never posted my work here before. But I do have some bird shots.

7D + 70-200mm f2.8 IS II

The last one is not tack sharp focus but oh well.


----------



## picturesbyme (Feb 1, 2012)

www.picturesbyme.com


----------



## AprilForever (Feb 3, 2012)

A sea gull on Fort Lauderdale Beach...


----------



## picturesbyme (Feb 6, 2012)

Def. not my best but one of my favs. 
We were walking in a park and I swear this duck was smiling at us...


----------



## Mendolera (Feb 11, 2012)

Soft Focus


----------



## dolina (Feb 11, 2012)

White-breasted Waterhen (Amaurornis phoenicurus) by alabang, on Flickr

Adult White-breasted Waterhens have mainly dark grey upperparts and flanks, and a white face, neck and breast. The lower belly and undertail are cinnamon coloured. The body is flattened laterally to allow easier passage through the reeds or undergrowth. They have long toes, a short tail and a yellow bill and legs. Sexes are similar but females measure slightly smaller. Immature birds are much duller versions of the adults. The downy chicks are black, as with all rails.

Several subspecies are named for the populations that are widely distributed. The nominate subspecies is described from Sri Lanka but is often widened to include chinensis of mainland India and adjoining regions in Asia, west to Arabia and east nearly to Japan. The remaining subspecies are those from islands and include insularis of the Andaman and Nicobar Islands, midnicobaricus of the central Nicobars, leucocephala of Car Nicobar, maldivus of the Maldives, javanicus of Java and leucomelanus of Sulawesi and the Lesser Sundas

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White-breasted_Waterhen

Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS-1D Mark IV
Lens: Canon EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM
Image Date: 2010-02-20 08:48:39 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 800mm
Aperture: f/5.6
Exposure Time: 0.0006 s (1/1600)
ISO equiv: 640
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Software: Aperture 3.2.2




Black-crowned Night Heron (Nycticorax nycticorax) by alabang, on Flickr

This species has an extremely large range, and hence does not approach the thresholds for Vulnerable under the range size criterion (Extent of Occurrence 30% decline over ten years or three generations). The population size is very large, and hence does not approach the thresholds for Vulnerable under the population size criterion (10% in ten years or three generations, or with a specified population structure). For these reasons the species is evaluated as Least Concern. 

Source: http://www.iucnredlist.org/apps/redlist/details/106003742/0

Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS-1D Mark IV
Lens: Canon EF 500mm f/4L IS USM
Image Date: 2010-08-14 07:52:37 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 500mm
Aperture: f/4.0
Exposure Time: 0.0006 s (1/1600)
ISO equiv: 320
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Partial
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: 14° 42′ 46.20″ N, 120° 57′ 15.60″ E
Software: Aperture 3.0.3




Blue-tailed Bee-eater (Merops philippinu) by alabang, on Flickr

This species has an extremely large range, and hence does not approach the thresholds for Vulnerable under the range size criterion (Extent of Occurrence 30% decline over ten years or three generations). The population size has not been quantified, but it is not believed to approach the thresholds for Vulnerable under the population size criterion (10% in ten years or three generations, or with a specified population structure). For these reasons the species is evaluated as Least Concern.

Source: http://www.birdlife.org/datazone/speciesfactsheet.php?id=1179

Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS-1D Mark IV
Lens: Canon EF400mm f/2.8L IS II USM +2.0x
Image Date: 2011-12-31 09:33:30 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 800mm
Aperture: f/8.0
Exposure Time: 0.0013 s (1/800)
ISO equiv: 800
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No (enforced)
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: 15° 4′ 30.00″ N, 120° 52′ 37.20″ E
Photographer: Paolo Dolina
Copyright: Paolo Dolina
Caption: This species has an extremely large range, and hence does not approach the thresholds for Vulnerable under the range size criterion (Extent of Occurrence <20,000 km2 combined with a declining or fluctuating range size, habitat extent/quality, or population size and a small number of locations or severe fragmentation). The population trend appears to be stable, and hence the species does not approach the thresholds for Vulnerable under the population trend criterion (>30% decline over ten years or three generations). The population size has not been quantified, but it is not believed to approach the thresholds for Vulnerable under the population size criterion (<10,000 mature individuals with a continuing decline estimated to be >10% in ten years or three generations, or with a specified population structure). For these reasons the species is evaluated as Least Concern.

Source: http://www.birdlife.org/datazone/speciesfactsheet.php?id=1179
Software: Aperture 3.2.2





Purple Swamphen (Porphyrio porphyrio pulverulentis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Purple Swamphen (Porphyrio porphyrio), also known as the African Purple Swamphen, Purple Moorhen, Purple Gallinule or Purple Coot, is a large bird in the family Rallidae (rails). From its name in French, talève sultane, it is also known as the Sultana Bird. It should not be confused with the American Purple Gallinule, Porphyrio martinica. The common name in New Zealand, used for the subspecies P. p. melanotus, is Pūkeko, which is the Māori name. The variant found in Samoa, P. p. samoensis, is called "manuali'i," meaning "chiefly bird" in the Samoan language.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_Swamphen

Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS 40D
Lens: Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM +1.4x
Image Date: 2010-02-27 09:05:39 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 420mm
Aperture: f/4.5
Exposure Time: 0.0006 s (1/1600)
ISO equiv: 640
Exposure Bias: +1.00 EV
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: shutter priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No (enforced)
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: 14° 42′ 46.20″ N, 120° 57′ 15.60″ E
Software: Aperture 3.0.3




Philippine Duck (Anas luzonica) by alabang, on Flickr

Anas luzonica is endemic to the Philippines, being recorded from all the major islands and eight smaller islands. Records since 1980 derive from c.30 localities, most on Luzon and Mindanao. Records from Siquijor and the Sulus remain unsubstantiated. A steep population decline was evident by the mid-1970s, with high numbers recorded at only a few sites in the following decade, e.g. Candaba Marsh (Luzon) which probably supported many thousands in the early 1980s. Subsequent local extinctions and near-disappearances have occurred in several significant sites, including Candaba Marsh and Buguey wetlands (where several thousand were recorded in 1983). Important current areas include Polillo Island (240 seen and an estimated 3,000 present in 1996), Subic Bay (600 seen in 1997), Magat dam (2,000 were seen in 2001) and Malasi lakes (1,320 were recorded in 2002), Luzon. Other recent records come from Mangatarem, Pangasinan (east of Zambales Mountains IBA) where 70 individuals were counted on the Barabac River inside the Manleluag Spring National Park, Cantilan mangroves in Surigao del Sur and from a mangrove fishpond in Bicol Region, Southern Luzon1. In 1993, its population was estimated at 10,000-100,000, but by 2002 fewer than 10,000 birds were thought to remain.

Source: http://83.138.144.95/datazone/speciesfactsheet.php?id=439

Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS-1D Mark IV
Lens: Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM +2.0x
Image Date: 2011-12-31 09:02:52 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 600mm
Aperture: f/8.0
Exposure Time: 0.0008 s (1/1250)
ISO equiv: 800
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No (enforced)
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: 15° 4′ 30.00″ N, 120° 52′ 37.20″ E




Striated Grassbird (Megalurus palustris) by alabang, on Flickr

The Striated Grassbird (Megalurus palustris) is an "Old World warbler" species in the family Megaluridae. It was formerly placed in the Sylviidae.

It is found in Bangladesh, Cambodia, China, India, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Myanmar, Nepal, Pakistan, the Philippines, Russia, Thailand, and Vietnam.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Striated_Grassbird

Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Lens: Canon EF 200mm f/2L IS USM
Image Date: 2010-01-26 22:44:31 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 200mm
Aperture: f/2.0
Exposure Time: 0.0050 s (1/200)
ISO equiv: 640
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No (enforced)
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Software: Aperture 3.0.3




Muscovy Duck (Cairina moschata) by alabang, on Flickr

The Muscovy Duck (Cairina moschata) is a large duck which is native to Mexico and Central and South America. A small wild population reaches into the United States in the lower Rio Grande Valley of Texas. There also are feral breeding populations in North America in and around public parks in nearly every state of the USA and in the Canadian provinces; feral populations also exist in Europe. Although the Muscovy Duck is a tropical bird, it adapts to icy and snowy conditions down to –12°C (10°F) and below without ill effects

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muscovy_Duck

Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS 5D
Lens: Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM
Image Date: 2009-02-05 18:24:52 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 150.0mm
Aperture: f/2.8
Exposure Time: 0.0004 s (1/2500)
ISO equiv: 400
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No (enforced)
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined


----------



## stilscream (Feb 11, 2012)

These were taken with 55-250mm f3.5-5.6, or Tamron 200-400 f6.3


----------



## lol (Feb 11, 2012)

7D + 70-300L





7D + 70-300L


----------



## Mendolera (Feb 11, 2012)

70-200 F4


----------



## nightbreath (Feb 11, 2012)

Sharing mine too...


----------



## nightbreath (Feb 11, 2012)

and some more...


----------



## altenae (Feb 11, 2012)

Click on Image for optimal sharpness 

















More on www.wildlife-photos.net


----------



## Mendolera (Feb 12, 2012)

Great photos everyone...

@ nightbreath. The last pic [vultures] is incredible... One of the coolest photos Ive ever seen


----------



## nightbreath (Feb 18, 2012)

Mendolera said:


> Great photos everyone...
> 
> @ nightbreath. The last pic [vultures] is incredible... One of the coolest photos Ive ever seen



Thank you for this feedback 
Pleased to hear someone liked my photo


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 18, 2012)

Reflections in Monochrome by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## gudun74 (Feb 23, 2012)

The first 3 photos were taken with a 550D + 70-200 f4 L.
The next 4 were taken with a 550D + 70-300 L




Fierce hawk by gudun, on Flickr




Cute little trio by gudun, on Flickr




Angry frogmouth by gudun, on Flickr




Pigeon by gudun, on Flickr




Black swan by gudun, on Flickr




Ducks by gudun, on Flickr




Noisy Miner by gudun, on Flickr


----------



## codewizpt (Feb 23, 2012)

This post has wonderful photos. My contribution is not to be taken seriously.
It was taken with a nifty fifty. The bird had just stolen part of my sandwich




Oceanário by MFV.pt, on Flickr


----------



## pzeb (Feb 23, 2012)

Here are some of mine....


----------



## pzeb (Feb 23, 2012)

and some more....


----------



## revup67 (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow - there are some truly amazing photos in this thread..if you like to shoot birds but are not familiar with their name (proper or otherwise) try using http://www.whatbird.com it has an excellent built in wizard

Here's a few I shot over the past 6 months - all photos shot in the wild - no zoo or otherwise with 7D + 400mm hand held:

Belted Kingfisher (difficult to capture..you get anywhere near these birds they fly about 100 yards away. You go that direction they revert back to original starting point. I had to creep up and hide to nab this one..oh the fun!




Snowy Egret




Cassin's Kingbird


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 4, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here are a few of mine:
> 
> Yellow Warbler
> 
> ...



Neuroanatomist-
In this category no less than in several others, your shots are very impressive. Macro, xoom, bug, bird you have a real talent.


----------



## munsoned (Mar 5, 2012)

I took the following at Great Falls National Park, Virginia side. A lot of stalking went into taking these photos. I found this really awesome spot that gave me all 3 of these pictures and more. Shot with canon 5D II and 100-400 L. 




Baby Ducks, Lost Down the Falls by Evan Animals, on Flickr




Black Vulture's Third Eyelid by Evan Animals, on Flickr




Heron fishing with Great Falls in Background by Evan Animals, on Flickr


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Mar 5, 2012)

Black-browed Albatross, Falkland Islands





King Penguin, South Georgia


----------



## altenae (Mar 5, 2012)

Click images for slightly bigger image and sharpness !!!

















Thanks.
Edward van Altena
www.wildlife-photos.net


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 5, 2012)

Cardinal - Canon 50D 100mm


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 5, 2012)

Cardinal, House Sparrow - Canon 50D 100mm

Bald Eagle, Red Tailed Hawk - Canon 50D 100-400mm


----------



## ScottyP (Mar 6, 2012)

I wish I knew why a sparrow will sit on a bird feeder for half an hour, but a cardinal won't stay more than half a minute. 

When I saw him, he and his female mate were both right there perfectly positioned. While I grabbed the camera and changed lenses, Mrs. Cardinal took off. This was the only shot I got with the whole bird in the frame and in focus.

Now every time it snows I stalk back and forth past this window, but no more luck since then.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome!



altenae said:


> Click images for slightly bigger image and sharpness !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 6, 2012)

Here goes...

Wild turkey displaying.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 6, 2012)

Duck and gulls


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 6, 2012)

Snowy Owl from last night.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 6, 2012)

Amazing shots.

I was out this weekend shooting and it is soooo hard to track and shoot with this precision, let alone get such great exposure.

Great for you!

sek



altenae said:


> Click on Image for optimal sharpness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 6, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> I wish I knew why a sparrow will sit on a bird feeder for half an hour, but a cardinal won't stay more than half a minute.
> 
> When I saw him, he and his female mate were both right there perfectly positioned. While I grabbed the camera and changed lenses, Mrs. Cardinal took off. This was the only shot I got with the whole bird in the frame and in focus.
> 
> Now every time it snows I stalk back and forth past this window, but no more luck since then.



I posted some pics of a cardinal about a page back, and believe me I know what you mean. They are incredibly skiddish. i set up my camera on a tripod (left it on manual focus after i set it), and i hid it behind some plants and used a wireless trigger to set it off.

it took a couple days before it didn't mind the shutter noise. but those boring little sparrows aren't scared of anything.


----------



## altenae (Mar 10, 2012)

Choosen for this crop.





Thanks,

Edward van Altena
www.wildlife-photos.net


----------



## candyman (Mar 10, 2012)

Some great wildlife shots!
I like the shot moments


----------



## 1982chris911 (Mar 10, 2012)

Some New ones of mine all with 7d and 70-200 f2.8 IS II (some with TC 2x III):




New Zealand KAKA von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 250.000 Times) auf Flickr




Red-billed Gull (immature) von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 250.000 Times) auf Flickr 




Red-Billed Gull with Chick von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 250.000 Times) auf Flickr




Gouldian Finch von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 250.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## altenae (Mar 10, 2012)

Some more 
(Click for full sharp image)













thanks,
Edward van Altena
www.wildlife-photos.net


----------



## 1982chris911 (Mar 11, 2012)

New Zealand Kea 




Kea Portrait von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 250.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 19, 2012)

Rock Pipit at the Waterline by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's a few more




Red Tailed Hawk (Buteo jamaicensis) by Revup67, on Flickr




Great Egret @ Dry Pond -> Thomas Riley Wilderness Park by Revup67, on Flickr




Two Juvenile Brown Pelicans (Pelecanus occidentalis) by Revup67, on Flickr




Acorn Woodpecker (Melanerpes formicivorus) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 1, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Snowy Owl from last night.



WOW!


----------



## AnselA (Apr 1, 2012)

Some older ones taken with my 20D:






Bali, Indonesia





Singapore




Cartagena, Colombia





Galapagos, Ecuador





San Francisco





San Francisco


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 5, 2012)

here is the full res version
https://rapidshare.com/files/1081495353/2_little_birds.jpg


----------



## lol (Apr 6, 2012)

Mute Swan - NOT cropped. Still getting the hang of the Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 OS. Click through for full size jpeg.


----------



## marekjoz (Apr 19, 2012)

small bird


----------



## lol (Apr 19, 2012)

Madeline by Crestie Crazy, on Flickr


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 27, 2012)

First use of new 70-200.


----------



## westr70 (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, great photos.


----------



## jtee (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## RobertG. (Apr 28, 2012)

With my old PowerShot S2 years ago...


----------



## Hadam (Apr 28, 2012)

Some of mine:


----------



## gary (Apr 29, 2012)

First up a Hummingbird flying inside a bush to get the best feed, second a posing Gull, then a surfing Pelican. All on a 50D, can't recall the lens.


----------



## Lloyd (Apr 29, 2012)

I have just started experimenting with a manual focus Canon 800mm FD lens on my 60d using the EdMika adapter. I took the following today.


----------



## Blackhawk (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is Pelican Pete looking at a lot of Hoot


----------



## Cyclops (May 1, 2012)

Got some killer birds in flight pictures


----------



## briansquibb (May 1, 2012)

Display bird

7d, 400 f/[email protected], 1/8000, iso 200


----------



## HeavenHell (May 3, 2012)

WOW, great photos folks!

Here's a goldfinch visiting my neighbors feeder. Snapped this yesterday with my T2i and a Tamron 70-300

ISO 400, f/5.6, 1/320s, 300mm


----------



## Lily (May 3, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm a little bit shy to post something after all the beautiful pictures I have seen on this thread, but I will try anyway. So, here are a few bird potraits of mine. Hope you will like them.




Mandarin Duck by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




White Rooster by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




Wild Geese by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




Bald Eagle by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




Duck by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr

All taken with my Canon EOS 40D and my CANON 70-300mm EF F4-5,6 IS USM.

Thanks for your comments.

Lily


----------



## K-amps (May 4, 2012)

couple of mine... they look weird on CR... too many artifacts..


----------



## degies (May 4, 2012)

Himalyan Monal


----------



## westr70 (May 5, 2012)

Roadrunner, taken today. Titled "Taking a stroll with lunch." 7d with 100-400 lens.


----------



## wopbv4 (May 5, 2012)

7D + 70-200


----------



## marekjoz (May 6, 2012)

Some fresh pigeons...


----------



## marekjoz (May 6, 2012)

...and some fresh ducks


----------



## dturano (May 6, 2012)

One of the first few shots with my new to me canon 100-400mm L lens. Shot on a 5d Mark III cropped down to about 44% of the original, I was concerned about 400mm on a full frame but after cropping the original and getting these results I have no further reservations. Exported from aperture to 50% hopefully didn't degrade quality to much.


----------



## Hill Benson (May 6, 2012)

As I suspected, some outstanding pics posted in here. Great pics everyone. Here's a few of mine.




Seagull by cnlkurtz, on Flickr




Seagull by cnlkurtz, on Flickr


----------



## stephen_ny (May 6, 2012)

Excellent bird pictures here just wonderful.

http://flic.kr/ps/Ywrpi


----------



## dturano (May 6, 2012)

That first seagull shot is really sharp, thanks for the share. Which lens and camera did you use?



Hill Benson said:


> As I suspected, some outstanding pics posted in here. Great pics everyone. Here's a few of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hill Benson (May 6, 2012)

dturano said:


> That first seagull shot is really sharp, thanks for the share. Which lens and camera did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for your comment, that was shot with a 50D with a 70-200 F4L


----------



## pete vella (May 6, 2012)

NiCe Photos!!


----------



## dturano (May 6, 2012)

I have heard great things about the 70-200 f/4 L both IS and non IS, this shot backs up some the claims to great sharpness from the lens. 

A lot of great shots from al posters, something about those seagulls jumped out at me, both great composition, the close up almost looks fake, a stuffed seagull. Really sharp throughout, especially the eyes in both shots.

Thanks again.




Hill Benson said:


> dturano said:
> 
> 
> > That first seagull shot is really sharp, thanks for the share. Which lens and camera did you use?
> ...


----------



## Hill Benson (May 6, 2012)

dturano said:


> I have heard great things about the 70-200 f/4 L both IS and non IS, this shot backs up some the claims to great sharpness from the lens.
> 
> A lot of great shots from al posters, something about those seagulls jumped out at me, both great composition, the close up almost looks fake, a stuffed seagull. Really sharp throughout, especially the eyes in both shots.
> 
> Thanks again.



I don't think I will ever sell or let my 70-200 F4/L (non IS) go. It was a shot taken by one of these and a 40D that made me choose Canon as my first digital SLR and lens. It's easily my favorite lens in my kit and my only L series lens so far. I'm really excited at the potential of this lens and a 5DMkiii as I'm very close to pulling the trigger on one of those!

thanks again for your kind comments, much appreciated.


----------



## altenae (May 6, 2012)

Click on image for larger version


----------



## 1982chris911 (May 7, 2012)

Some More 




Kea - B&amp;W Portrait von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 600.000 Times) auf Flickr




Nesting Up at RBG Sydney von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 600.000 Times) auf Flickr




Male Takahe von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 600.000 Times) auf Flickr




Australasian Gannet (Morus serrator) von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 600.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## Hill Benson (May 7, 2012)

Nice Kea B+W portrait 1982Chris.
Some great sharpness/detail on the eye and beak.


----------



## K-amps (May 8, 2012)

Nice shots Chris.

On the Male Takahe shot... what have you done to the background... it is the weirdest blur... almost a criss cross pattern blur..


----------



## briansquibb (May 8, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Nice shots Chris.
> 
> On the Male Takahe shot... what have you done to the background... it is the weirdest blur... almost a criss cross pattern blur..



Reminds me of a big 1.6 crop


----------



## Cyclops (May 8, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Nice shots Chris.
> 
> On the Male Takahe shot... what have you done to the background... it is the weirdest blur... almost a criss cross pattern blur..



I get that when throwing fences out of focus.


----------



## 1982chris911 (May 9, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Nice shots Chris.
> 
> On the Male Takahe shot... what have you done to the background... it is the weirdest blur... almost a criss cross pattern blur..



It was shot through a fence as the others already said. That is the problem if the Background is then too close to the subject to be extremely out of focus - the pattern still remains


----------



## nightvisionsuk (May 10, 2012)

Use a long focal length zoom telephoto lens with a range of 70-200mm is ideal.
Switch to Aperture Priority mode and choose a medium aperture with an f-stop of f/7.1. 
Switch to an ISO setting that yields a shutter speed that is the reciprocal of the 35mm equivalent of the focal length you’re using to photograph the bird.
Enable image stabilization if your camera or lens has this feature. 
Switch to Continuous Auto-Focus mode.
Switch to Continuous Drive mode. 
Switch to a single auto-focus point and achieve focus on the eye that is closest to the camera. 
If possible, photograph birds on an overcast day, or when the bird is in the shade.
If you’re photographing birds in broad daylight, capture your images in the early morning or late afternoon.
If you do photograph the bird straight on in broad daylight, make sure the front of the bird is illuminated.
If you’re photographing the side of the bird’s head in broad daylight, make sure the side of its head is completely illuminated. 



 nightvision binoculars


----------



## marekjoz (May 10, 2012)

nightvisionsuk said:


> Use a long focal length zoom telephoto lens with a range of 70-200mm is ideal.
> Switch to Aperture Priority mode and choose a medium aperture with an f-stop of f/7.1.
> Switch to an ISO setting that yields a shutter speed that is the reciprocal of the 35mm equivalent of the focal length you’re using to photograph the bird.
> Enable image stabilization if your camera or lens has this feature.
> ...



Although f5, 1/160 @ 200mm but is it ok?


----------



## K-amps (May 10, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Although f5, 1/160 @ 200mm but is it ok?



Very nice!! Personally I like a bit of contrast sometimes (attached) . Very nice shot by the way.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2012)

Tia the Barn Owl...


----------



## MRLinVA (May 10, 2012)

Florida burrowing owls


----------



## marekjoz (May 10, 2012)

K-amps said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Although f5, 1/160 @ 200mm but is it ok?
> ...



Thanks! Looks cooler


----------



## AmbientLight (May 18, 2012)

Here's a shot I took of a pretty big bird.


----------



## HeavenHell (May 19, 2012)

Please excuse the composition, but I didn't have a lot to work with. I was heading out this morning and noticed this hawk perched on my neighbors bird bath. Unfortunately it flew away when I tried getting closer.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 19, 2012)

Snowy Owl in Ontario


----------



## bp (May 19, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Snowy Owl in Ontario



Holy poop - that is a freakin amazing shot


----------



## dryanparker (May 19, 2012)

I was lucky enough to capture this moment recently...Enjoy!

"Chatting Sea Birds" http://500px.com/photo/7709295


----------



## Wilmark (May 20, 2012)

Some of Birds of Trinidad.
1 - Corn Bird
2 - Copper Rumped Humming Bird
3 - White Bearded Manakin
3 - Green Honeycreeper


----------



## DJL329 (May 20, 2012)

HeavenHell said:


> Please excuse the composition, but I didn't have a lot to work with. I was heading out this morning and noticed this hawk perched on my neighbors bird bath. Unfortunately it flew away when I tried getting closer.



"Bathe At Your Own Risk"


----------



## Damon (May 20, 2012)

Some amazing shots here.
Here is one from an old FD 800 attached to my old 20D and an osprey from my even older Canon G2 (still using both cheapskate that I am)


----------



## bfmawhinney (May 20, 2012)

bp said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Snowy Owl in Ontario
> ...



Wow. Could you share any specs for us learners?


----------



## Lnguyen1203 (May 20, 2012)

California Condor, Bitter Creek National Wildlife Refuge, California, Canon 5D3, 300L f2.8 IS + 2X II @ f8, 1/1600, ISO 1000. The California Condor is an endangered species with only about 250 birds in the wild.


----------



## bjd (May 20, 2012)

HeavenHell said:


> Please excuse the composition, but I didn't have a lot to work with. I was heading out this morning and noticed this hawk perched on my neighbors bird bath. Unfortunately it flew away when I tried getting closer.



So what's wrong with the composition, apart from it being obviously not straight? (I spotted that one....).
And the bird could be brightened up a little maybe.
After all its not that you were a professional laying waiting for the shot. I'd like to hear what could be done
better here, in these circumstances.
Cheers Brian


----------



## xps (May 20, 2012)

PS G10


----------



## Ew (May 20, 2012)

Pelican's nest with their young @ Astrkhan Deltas
7D 70-200 f4L IS @ 200mm 400 iso f/11 1/500 w/ND4


----------



## Deleted member 32755 (May 20, 2012)

I took about 20 frames of this friendly bird but liked this one the most!
Canon EOS 7D, EF-S 17-55mm @ 55mm, 1/2000 sec. ISO 160, f/4


----------



## troy19 (May 20, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Snowy Owl in Ontario



This is an *outstanding* composition. 

The owl is placed perfectly in the frame.

The yellow eyes are the magic in the else black and white and blue picture.

The long wings are getting more emphasized by the chosen angle of view, the short body looks even shorter when compared with the long wings.

Is this a real wildlife shot or supported by a animal trainer and a tame bird?


----------



## HeavenHell (May 20, 2012)

> So what's wrong with the composition, apart from it being obviously not straight? (I spotted that one....).
> And the bird could be brightened up a little maybe.
> After all its not that you were a professional laying waiting for the shot. I'd like to hear what could be done
> better here, in these circumstances.
> Cheers Brian


Hi Brian, yeah I think you're probably right. I just wish I could have gotten the shot without the siding as the background. But what I did get is way better than nothing. Thanks for your comments


----------



## HarryWintergreen (May 20, 2012)

70-200 f/4 IS 40D @ ISO 640 D40 and 5DII (Oyser fishers and seagull)


----------



## Kernuak (May 21, 2012)

Willow Warbler in Flight by Kernuak, on Flickr



Willow Warbler on Bracken by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## ecka (May 22, 2012)




----------



## ions (May 22, 2012)

Feeble first attempt at birding:




Red Winged Blackbird at Presqu'ile Provincial Park by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (May 23, 2012)

ions said:


> Feeble first attempt at birding:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apart from the dead center framing, there's nothing else but praise that come to mind. Great shot!


----------



## degies (May 25, 2012)

Himalayan Monal Male! This guy does not stand still! Ever!


----------



## seattlebirdman (May 25, 2012)

House Finch near Portland, OR




House Finch by seattlebirdman, on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (May 25, 2012)

seattlebirdman said:


> House Finch near Portland, OR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very pretty...! Only gripe... if the Bird was as sharp as the moss.


----------



## DJD (May 25, 2012)

An "aggressive" Band Tale on my deck railing.


----------



## serendipidy (May 25, 2012)

Japanese White-eye (Mejiro) in Octopus tree; Canon 7D, EF-S 55-250 mm @ 250mm, f/8, 1/160, ISO 400, handheld. Kailua, HI.


----------



## serendipidy (May 25, 2012)

Java sparrows waiting their turn. 7D, EF-S 55-250 @250mm, f/7.1, 1/500, ISO 200, handheld.


----------



## docm (May 25, 2012)

Green Bee-Eater - Gir Forrest - India


----------



## docm (May 25, 2012)

Ring necked parrot - Gir Forrest - India


----------



## docm (May 25, 2012)

White-breasted Kingfisher - Gir Forrest - India


----------



## jtee (May 30, 2012)




----------



## serendipidy (May 30, 2012)

jtee, beautiful images. If you don't mind, what did you use to capture those amazing photos?
Thanks for posting those.


----------



## jtee (Jun 1, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> jtee, beautiful images. If you don't mind, what did you use to capture those amazing photos?
> Thanks for posting those.



Thank you for your kind words. 
I usually get my bird images with the Canon7D attached to my Canon 500MM F4 IS USM ( version 1).


----------



## ions (Jun 11, 2012)

Robert "The Cardinal" De Niro by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## LSV (Jun 13, 2012)

Juvenile Red-tailed Hawk at Bolsa Chica Ecological Reserve in Huntington Beach, CA. Taken by Canon SX-40.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2012)

Baby Robins this morning 6-23-2012. Three babies already getting nice feathers. Canon 100mm at f/16.

Here are the nest and the eggs earlier. They built 4 ft above the ground on some panels I had stacked against the kids play house. A flicker nest on the rear has baby flickers in it as well.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 23, 2012)

Chaffinch


----------



## LSV (Jun 23, 2012)

Osprey with Yellowfin Croaker, 60D at 400mm and f/11


----------



## 5Dracer (Jun 23, 2012)

First shot with my new 100-400 L lens. Not bad considering it was a quick shot through my sliding glass door and hand held. Lovin' the 5D Mark III. (400mm ISO 320 f5.6 1/320 sec. )


----------



## K-amps (Jun 24, 2012)

Reflections


----------



## candyman (Jun 24, 2012)

docm said:


> White-breasted Kingfisher - Gir Forrest - India




Love this one. What an interesting bird!


----------



## richard t (Jun 24, 2012)

Male Kingy




Male Kingfisher by Rich Tinsley, on Flickr

Green Woody



Green Woodpecker by Rich Tinsley, on Flickr


Female Kingy



Female Kingfisher by Rich Tinsley, on Flickr


----------



## sama (Jun 25, 2012)

photo taken with my canon SX40HS


----------



## sama (Jun 25, 2012)

also from SX40HS


----------



## Shawn L (Jun 25, 2012)

Taken at the San Diego zoo (1D Mark IV, EF 100-400, ISO 160, 365 mm, f/5.6, 1/800 sec)


----------



## lopicma (Jun 25, 2012)

WOW! My picture can't stand up to the clarity of this group, but here it is anyway.
I need a bigger lens or visit a ZOO!
Shot with my trusty Rebel XS and the Canon 50-250mm f/4-5.6


----------



## LSV (Jun 25, 2012)

Green Heron, 60D at 400mm


----------



## cookie (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is some not so exotic shot with my 7d 70/200 L


----------



## detoxin (Jun 25, 2012)

apologize if this make you sick but it is really some effort - I spent 2 hours cooking it and it's yummy


----------



## rwmson (Jun 25, 2012)

Luv the eye, snout, mouth and lower lip! Looks quite tasty!


----------



## sunyeh (Jun 25, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> Taken at the San Diego zoo (1D Mark IV, EF 100-400, ISO 160, 365 mm, f/5.6, 1/800 sec)


----------



## sunyeh (Jun 25, 2012)

lol said:


> I like a nice headshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sunyeh (Jun 25, 2012)

richard t said:


> Male Kingy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sunyeh (Jun 25, 2012)

dolina said:


> White-breasted Waterhen (Amaurornis phoenicurus) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> Adult White-breasted Waterhens have mainly dark grey upperparts and flanks, and a white face, neck and breast. The lower belly and undertail are cinnamon coloured. The body is flattened laterally to allow easier passage through the reeds or undergrowth. They have long toes, a short tail and a yellow bill and legs. Sexes are similar but females measure slightly smaller. Immature birds are much duller versions of the adults. The downy chicks are black, as with all rails.
> 
> ...


----------



## noncho (Jun 25, 2012)

One from my last few days on a seaside:





Little Ringed Plover, 60D with 55-250IS @208mm from close distance.


----------



## sama (Jun 25, 2012)

ugly and lonely ??


----------



## chauncey (Jun 25, 2012)

I like getting BIF images such as this series that I've broken into two parts











And the epitome of "tacky"





.


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 25, 2012)

richard t said:


> Male Kingy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of the woodpeckers are particularly accomodating when it comes to photographing or getting close to them, but the green woodpecker is probably the most elusive of the UK species. My dream is to photograph one raiding an ant's nest, but I could be waiting some time .


----------



## richard t (Jun 25, 2012)

used to get them in my garden... but no more :'(

this one poked his head round the trunk while I was waiting for the kingfisher and about 7feet away!


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 25, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> None of the woodpeckers are particularly accomodating when it comes to photographing or getting close to them, but the green woodpecker is probably the most elusive of the UK species. My dream is to photograph one raiding an ant's nest, but I could be waiting some time .



I am fortunate to have both woodpeckers come to my feeders - both are very beautiful


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 26, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > None of the woodpeckers are particularly accomodating when it comes to photographing or getting close to them, but the green woodpecker is probably the most elusive of the UK species. My dream is to photograph one raiding an ant's nest, but I could be waiting some time .
> ...


I've managed to get close photos (with a native 300) of some great spotted, but I've only ever seen the green at a distance - raiding ant's nests . My garden is far too small to get anything other than your usual small garden birds, apart from the last cold winter when a meadow pipit came visiting.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 28, 2012)

Red-whiskered Bulbul. 7D, 100-400L @400mm, f/7.1, 1/640, ISO 320, hand held, cropped and pp in DPP. Kailua, Hawaii.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 28, 2012)

gary samples said:


> mark II 1Ds 840mm
> f/6.3 1/4000



Amazing! What lens was this on your 1Ds?


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 28, 2012)

K-amps said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > mark II 1Ds 840mm
> ...



600 + 1.4?

Nice to see an old camera still gives top IQ


----------



## rwmson (Jun 29, 2012)

Gary, that eagle shot is absolutely perfect! Worth some money IMHO.


----------



## sunyeh (Jun 30, 2012)

[7d + 70-300 l


----------



## sunyeh (Jun 30, 2012)

sunyeh said:


> [7d + 70-300 l


----------



## sunyeh (Jun 30, 2012)

LSV said:


> Green Heron, 7d + 70-300l


----------



## liberace (Jun 30, 2012)

Pied Heron and a Black-necked Stork (Jabiru).

7D + 70-200mm f/2.8 IS USM II


----------



## Wiki Tango (Jun 30, 2012)

courtship display of the Northern Gannet, Helgoland, Germany




do you love me? by Ingo Kwiat, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 1, 2012)

IMG_3192 by TexPhoto, on Flickr




IMG_4038 by TexPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## vargyropoulos (Jul 1, 2012)

This was taken in Battery Park, New York City on a sunny spring day.


----------



## vargyropoulos (Jul 1, 2012)

This was taken in Long Island NY


----------



## Richard8971 (Jul 1, 2012)

Here are a couple. Taken with my Xti/7D with 70-300 IS USM, 70-200 IS USM, 100 macro.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 1, 2012)

Richard...I love those hummingbird shots. There are no hummingbirds in Hawaii :'(
Here is one of a White Tern taken yesterday. 7D, 100-400L @400mm, f/7.1, 1/1600, ISO 400. Hand held and cropped and pp in DPP.


----------



## sunyeh (Jul 1, 2012)

Sunnystate said:


> Couple birds from Florida...
> Thanks.


----------



## bjd (Jul 1, 2012)

liberace said:


> Pied Heron


Looks very cool. Punk maybe?
Nice picture.

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jul 1, 2012)

Fledgling Great Tit.

5D MK3, 70-200 F4, 1/1500s, F4.0, ISO160. 
On Tv, didn't notice it had taken F4.0 instead of increasing the ISO.

Hmmm.


----------



## Vonbon (Jul 1, 2012)

Lesser Bird of Paradise

more: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vonbon


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jul 1, 2012)

sunyeh said:


> sunyeh said:
> 
> 
> > [7d + 70-300 l



How about that? ('Naturschutzgebiet' is 'national nature reserve' in English)


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jul 1, 2012)

40D, 70-200 f/4.0 IS


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 1, 2012)

That mallard is beautiful - Brian


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't really shoot birds, but I got one or two..


----------



## Richard8971 (Jul 2, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> Richard...I love those hummingbird shots. There are no hummingbirds in Hawaii :'(
> Here is one of a White Tern taken yesterday. 7D, 100-400L @400mm, f/7.1, 1/1600, ISO 400. Hand held and cropped and pp in DPP.



Thanks, I love having them here in Southern Arizona. Due to the migration paths of many of these little guys, we get to experience them here year round!

D


----------



## Andreas (Jul 4, 2012)

Canon 5DMIII, 400m 1/1600 F 5.6 ISO 2500


----------



## Richard8971 (Jul 4, 2012)

Baby roadrunners, one eating. T1i, 60mm macro, 380EX flash.


----------



## LSV (Jul 4, 2012)

Turkey Vulture, 60D at 400mm, f/11, 1/500 sec, ISO 320


----------



## KenBPhotos (Jul 4, 2012)

Shot of a cardinal in my backyard taken w 70-200 f/2.8 IS II...




Cardinal II by KenBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ken..I like the positioning of the cardinal..off center and how the fence leads the eye from left to right to the subject matter..nice work


----------



## vlim (Jul 4, 2012)

all the photos posted recently are really great with some of them stunning like the American Kestrel, The Harrier, the Araçari !


----------



## vlim (Jul 4, 2012)

> Ken..I like the positioning of the cardinal..off center and how the fence leads the eye from left to right to the subject matter..nice work



I totally agree


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 4, 2012)

Hawaiian Coot in foreground. 7D, 100-400L @ 400mm, f/6.3, 1/500s, ISO 400.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 4, 2012)

Cardinal in Ho'omaluhia Park, Kaneohe, Oahu, Hawaii.
7D, 100-400L @ 400mm, f/8, 1/640s, ISO 1250. Moderately cropped. PP in DPP.


----------



## lol (Jul 4, 2012)

Wild puffin on Skomer island, Wales.

7D, 100-400L at 400mm, 1/500s f/8 ISO1600


----------



## drjlo (Jul 5, 2012)

Canon 70-200 II + 2x TC III




DZ3C4929 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## drjlo (Jul 8, 2012)

DZ3C5049 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Jul 9, 2012)

Peacock at the Toronto Zoo by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 9, 2012)

gary samples said:


> Mark II 1Ds
> 840mm f/9.0 1/5000 iso 800



Love the colours of the owl picture Gary!


----------



## MazV-L (Jul 9, 2012)

gary samples said:


> Mark II 1Ds
> 840mm f/9.0 1/5000 iso 800


Awesome 8)


----------



## sunyeh (Jul 9, 2012)

Andreas said:


> Canon 7d+70-300l


----------



## Mick (Jul 9, 2012)

I love raptor shots.

Mick


----------



## daniel-barton (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll play some more!




American Dipper, Parent and Fledgling by daniel-barton, on Flickr


----------



## daniel-barton (Jul 9, 2012)

American Dipper, Parent and Fledglings by daniel-barton, on Flickr


----------



## Richard8971 (Jul 10, 2012)

gary samples said:


> Mark II 1Ds 840mm
> 
> give it up!!
> 
> ...



OK, I am jealous!!! Very awesome and cool shot!!! Damn...

Gary, all of your bird photos are a cut above. I would have to admit I am feeling quite humbled. Thank you for sharing such awesome photos!

D


----------



## Richard8971 (Jul 10, 2012)

lol said:


> Wild puffin on Skomer island, Wales.
> 
> 7D, 100-400L at 400mm, 1/500s f/8 ISO1600



LOL is right!!! Love this shot.

D


----------



## gary samples (Jul 10, 2012)

Richard8971 said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > Mark II 1Ds 840mm
> ...


 thanks for the kind words I love flight work any thing flying I have to shoot it's a sickness really


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 10, 2012)

gary samples said:


> Richard8971 said:
> 
> 
> > gary samples said:
> ...



Just shows you dont need a state of the art, high tech, high DR camera to get top rate images!


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 10, 2012)

gary samples said:


> Mark II 1Ds
> 840mm f/9.0 1/5000 iso 800


I've been trying to photograph a barn owl for the past few weeks, with only limited success.


----------



## gary samples (Jul 10, 2012)

it's not easy that is for sure! tons of blown shots but that is why I love it a lot of road miles people don't see but when you get a really good one .  your back to do it again !!


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 10, 2012)

European Red Kite B&W 

7D 70-200mm IS2 + Ext III 2x @ 400mm 




Screaming Red Kite von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 11, 2012)

Screaming Eastern Imperial Eagle 

7D + 70-200mm F2.8 IS2 + Ext III x2 @ 400mm




Screaming Eastern Imperial Eagle von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## rwmson (Jul 11, 2012)

Gary & 1982 - quit posting such astounding bird photos, you're making the rest of us look bad! ;D


----------



## rpt (Jul 11, 2012)

rwmson said:


> Gary & 1982 - quit posting such astounding bird photos, you're making the rest of us look bad! ;D


I know!


----------



## sunyeh (Jul 11, 2012)

7d+70-300l


----------



## bjd (Jul 11, 2012)

rwmson said:


> Gary & 1982 - quit posting such astounding bird photos, you're making the rest of us look bad! ;D


Some people should be banned!


----------



## gary samples (Jul 11, 2012)

bjd said:


> rwmson said:
> 
> 
> > Gary & 1982 - quit posting such astounding bird photos, you're making the rest of us look bad! ;D
> ...


 Sorry


----------



## K-amps (Jul 11, 2012)

gary samples said:


> MarkII 1Ds
> 840mm f/8.0 1/2000 iso 400 +1/3 ev



Amazing!

PS: What lens is this? (840mm)


----------



## rpt (Jul 11, 2012)

gary samples said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > rwmson said:
> ...



Gary, I would love to learn. Could I PM you with questions?


----------



## gary samples (Jul 11, 2012)

rpt said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > bjd said:
> ...


----------



## gary samples (Jul 11, 2012)

K-amps said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > MarkII 1Ds
> ...


----------



## Andreas (Jul 11, 2012)

Canon 5DMarkIII, lente 70-200 L, extender 2x, 1/1600 F 5.6 ISO 2500


----------



## gbchriste (Jul 11, 2012)

1. 5DMKII, other settings not available






2. 5DMKIII, ISO 400, f4.5, 1/1600 SS.


----------



## newbieshooter (Jul 11, 2012)

1. Canon 40D, Sigma 18-200, 179mm, ISO 1600, 1/100, f5.6

2. Canon 40D, Sigma 18-200, 106mm, ISO 1600, 1/100, f5.6


----------



## gators1996 (Jul 12, 2012)

5D, Mark III, 70-300L


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 12, 2012)

gary samples said:


> MarkII 1Ds
> 840mm f/7.1 1/2000 iso 500
> 600mm+1.4 eagle playing Chicken he Lost



Great one !!! You shot handheld ? Is this cropped from a larger frame?


----------



## gary samples (Jul 12, 2012)

really hard to hand hold at 840mm and it is croped but just a littlie


----------



## triggermike (Jul 12, 2012)

More birdies . . .

Burrowing Owl - 400mm, f7.1, ISO 100, 1/400s, flash.

Snowy Egret - 70-200mm f4 @ 200mm, ISO 100, 1/250s, natural diffused light


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Jul 12, 2012)

Some really great stuff in here. 

Camera	Canon EOS 7D
Exposure	0.001 sec (1/2000)
Aperture	f/4.0
Focal Length	192 mm (70-200 f/4 IS L)
ISO Speed	320
Exposure Bias	+1 EV




Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


Camera	Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi
Exposure	0.017 sec (1/60)
Aperture	f/5.6
Focal Length	135 mm
ISO Speed	100
Exposure Bias	0/3 EV



BRGGGATTT!! (scram!!) by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 12, 2012)

gary samples said:


> really hard to hand hold at 840mm and it is croped but just a littlie



Yes I could imagine that this is quite hard esp with the old heavy 600mm. I know a guy who is shooting jet fighters like this, it looks like heavy work...


----------



## triggermike (Jul 12, 2012)

And some more . . .

Osprey - 400mm f5.6, ISO 400, 1/4000s

Great Horned Owl (captive) - 70-200mm f4 @ 200mm, ISO 100, 1/15s


----------



## triggermike (Jul 12, 2012)

Having fun with this one . . .


----------



## gary samples (Jul 12, 2012)

triggermike said:


> Having fun with this one . . .


 wonderful detail love it


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 12, 2012)

Griffon Vulture


----------



## triggermike (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice Vulture!!! Up close and personal!!

Here's a couple more . . .


----------



## ColdnFrosty (Jul 12, 2012)

Boston Seagull


----------



## ColdnFrosty (Jul 12, 2012)

Nantucket Seagull


----------



## ColdnFrosty (Jul 12, 2012)

Anastasia Island Pelican


----------



## bubeli (Jul 12, 2012)

four images taken at the Parco della pace (Peace Park) in Locarno (Switzerland)


----------



## param (Jul 12, 2012)

Catch by param_s, on Flickr


----------



## charlytex (Jul 12, 2012)

This is my first bird photo with new CANON 1DX. I was using a 300mm 2.8IS with a 2X extender. AV is 7.1 and ISO is 1000. (This camera does incredible at 25,000 ISO !)


----------



## nocturne (Jul 12, 2012)

Two ravens in grass covered with volcanic ash...


----------



## zim (Jul 13, 2012)

WOW I really like the photo Gary but 8400mm ?


----------



## Northstar (Jul 13, 2012)

First let me say that there are some fantastic images on this post...wow.

This photo has minimal processing and no editing other than crop.

I really liked the clarity and sharpness of the reflection. The pond was so still that morning.

5d3 w/ 70-200 2.8ii
iso 125
1/320
f4


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 13, 2012)

gary samples said:


> really hard to hand hold at 840mm and it is croped but just a littlie



Casual photographer learning new hobby. I want to learn how to take such amazingly beautiful bird shots as I am seeing so many of you guys posting. Gary, I especially like your work...any tips you (or any other posters) could give me. I have a 7D and 100-400L and a cheap $30 tripod that broke. I need to get a good tripod and monopod ( and heads) for birds, flowers and maybe landscapes. Don't want cheap any more but since I'm not a pro, I don't need a Rolls Royce. I don't mind paying for good quality. What do you use or recommend? Also, I've only shot jpegs ( I know I must learn to use RAW) and some pp with Canon's DPP. What do you use and how do you do any pp? I have been reading this forum for several months and am learning a lot from all of you, so this isn't meant only for Gary. Thanks everyone for your time to give advice and show case your work.


----------



## MacroBug (Jul 13, 2012)

Here are a few of my favorites, the first was shot with a 7D and 70-200 f/4, the second with a 7D and 300 f/4:


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 13, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > really hard to hand hold at 840mm and it is croped but just a littlie
> ...



The Lens and Cam should be good to start with for medium and large birds. For the small ones and difficult light you will at one point need to move up (1D IV or 1D X or 5D MK III with 500 or 600mm lens) but this a very expensive step. 

For the tripod: I have this combination which is a real lightweight and small working horse: 

http://www.gitzo.com/ser2-6x-leveling-4s-g-l-long 
http://acratech.net/product.php?productid=76

This will be sufficient for uses with *ALL* normal lenses up to 300mm f2.8. 
Once you buy a really big lens you will need more support, but I would not buy it yet in your case as this gear is much heavier and bulkier and you will likely leave it at home more often if you don't already own the big lenses where it would be essential. 
Btw many pictures here are handheld, the trick is to use a little higher ISO and get the shutter down to 1/1000 (better 1/1600) sec or less (this is also good to stop bird motion - as these guys move quite fast most of the time) ... Hope this helps


----------



## triggermike (Jul 13, 2012)

> Casual photographer learning new hobby. I want to learn how to take such amazingly beautiful bird shots as I am seeing so many of you guys posting. Gary, I especially like your work...any tips you (or any other posters) could give me. I have a 7D and 100-400L and a cheap $30 tripod that broke. I need to get a good tripod and monopod ( and heads) for birds, flowers and maybe landscapes. Don't want cheap any more but since I'm not a pro, I don't need a Rolls Royce. I don't mind paying for good quality. What do you use or recommend? Also, I've only shot jpegs ( I know I must learn to use RAW) and some pp with Canon's DPP. What do you use and how do you do any pp? I have been reading this forum for several months and am learning a lot from all of you, so this isn't meant only for Gary. Thanks everyone for your time to give advice and show case your work.



Gitzo legs, Acra or RRS heads are great recommendations - but are in the realm of "Rolls Royce". Here's a nice, lightweight carbon fiber/basalt tripod capable of holding what you have and a little more for almost half the price.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/795783-REG/Velbon_GEO_N530_GEO_N530_3_Section_Carbon.html
And here's a nice ballhead that won't strap ur wallet
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/848858-REG/FEISOL_CB_40D_CB_40D_Ballhead_With_QP_1444750.html
There are other similar ballheads out there in this price range. If you want something more, or the best, you're going into the over-$300 range for a ballhead.

As for your "hobby", the largest impact on your work is composition, followed by proper light/exposure/technique. Equipment is AFTER all these. My best recommendation is to peruse the web and your local bookstore for many great books out there which are invaluable. I've been at this photography thing for more than 35 years and I still pick up books every couple months or so - there's always something else to learn. Sometimes it just one small tidbit which makes the entire book worth the purchase!

Good luck.


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Jul 13, 2012)

triggermike said:


> As for your "hobby", the largest impact on your work is composition, followed by proper light/exposure/technique...


I would add, "patience". Sometimes animals take forever to do something interesting. Planning and local knowledge of when animals are active, where the good sunsets are, when the boats come in, etc...is also a huge factor. Even general tidbits like, animals generally feed at dawn and dusk, and small birds are generally more active in the hour after a rainstorm, etc...


----------



## triggermike (Jul 13, 2012)

> I would add, "patience". Sometimes animals take forever to do something interesting. Planning and local knowledge of when animals are active, where the good sunsets are, when the boats come in, etc...is also a huge factor. Even general tidbits like, animals generally feed at dawn and dusk, and small birds are generally more active in the hour after a rainstorm, etc...



Good points! And that patience can't be stressed enough - even when you are knowledgable about the surroundings, habits, etc. Almost every good photo of a bird, moose, bear, etc. I've taken was at a time when I was ready to give up or leave. I once went to Brooks River Falls to photograph bears and jumping salmon and waited an hour with no luck, got kicked off the viewing platform, then re-entered and stayed another hour and finally got the photo I wanted!


----------



## deafmtbiker (Jul 13, 2012)

Canon 60d w/ Sigma 74-200 f2.8


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 13, 2012)

triggermike said:


> > Casual photographer learning new hobby. I want to learn how to take such amazingly beautiful bird shots as I am seeing so many of you guys posting. Gary, I especially like your work...any tips you (or any other posters) could give me. I have a 7D and 100-400L and a cheap $30 tripod that broke. I need to get a good tripod and monopod ( and heads) for birds, flowers and maybe landscapes. Don't want cheap any more but since I'm not a pro, I don't need a Rolls Royce. I don't mind paying for good quality. What do you use or recommend? Also, I've only shot jpegs ( I know I must learn to use RAW) and some pp with Canon's DPP. What do you use and how do you do any pp? I have been reading this forum for several months and am learning a lot from all of you, so this isn't meant only for Gary. Thanks everyone for your time to give advice and show case your work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the lesser budget, but still good quality, have a look at Giottos tripods and Manfrotto (Bogen) or Giottos monopods.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 13, 2012)

trumpeter swan....5d3 w/ 70-200 2.8ii w/ 2x extender iii


----------



## ricardogr (Jul 14, 2012)

Canon 7D
100mm f2.8 L IS Macro


----------



## inibudi (Jul 14, 2012)

70 300mm is L


----------



## inibudi (Jul 14, 2012)

7d


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your responses and advice. I will look into your suggestions for equipment and make a decision soon. The tips on technique and patience are appreciated. I've read on this forum that it's more the photographer who makes the masterpiece than the camera, so I will keep reading books and photo mags and forums like this to keep improving (along with a lot of time out shooting). I am awed by many of the images posted here and hope to capture some like those too one day.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 14, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> Thanks to everyone for your responses and advice. I will look into your suggestions for equipment and make a decision soon. The tips on technique and patience are appreciated. I've read on this forum that it's more the photographer who makes the masterpiece than the camera, so I will keep reading books and photo mags and forums like this to keep improving (along with a lot of time out shooting). I am awed by many of the images posted here and hope to capture some like those too one day.


One other thing to be careful of is not to over-saturate your images in post processing. Nature photography and high levels of saturation don't really go together. The same goes for sharpening. Sharpening isn't a substitute for soft focusing. Less is often more for wildlife and in many cases you can often say the same compositionally. The objective is to make it look natural. If you look at all of Gary's images, they are all fairly neutral in terms of saturation.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 14, 2012)

I think I tend to do both. I'll try your suggestion. Appreciate your comments.


----------



## wtlloyd (Jul 14, 2012)

You really want to get good?

Buy this book :http://www.birdsasart.com/ABPII.htm

Spend time here: http://www.birdphotographers.net/forums/content.php


----------



## triggermike (Jul 14, 2012)

No matter how much you spend on tripod/head, make sure to get a quick release mechanism at the head which is "Arca-Swiss" compatible.

And now some more birds . . .


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 14, 2012)

This cattle egret image was taken over 2 weeks ago (I don't get out to shoot very often). I processed it originally in DPP with way too much saturation and sharpening. So I just did it again with a lot less processing per Kernuak's suggestion and it does look much better (more natural).
7D
[email protected] F/7.1 1/2500s ISO 400 hand held


----------



## caratuva (Jul 15, 2012)

Canon 7D
EF300 f/4 L

1) Sharp-tailed Tyrant (BRA: papa-moscas-do-campo)
_Culicivora caudacuta_

2) White-eared Puffbird (BRA: joão-bobo)
_Nystalus chacuru_


----------



## param (Jul 15, 2012)

gary samples said:


> Hi just a hobist never have sold a print. been shooting about ten years love to shoot wildlife crazy about birds in flight! posted a few shots from my new 1Dx not great one's frist time out with it using just (AF case 1) to get a feel for the camera so far I love it !!
> 
> Please don't ban me LOL



Amazing work! Looking forward to more stellar captures. What location are you shooting at?


----------



## gary samples (Jul 15, 2012)

param said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > Hi just a hobist never have sold a print. been shooting about ten years love to shoot wildlife crazy about birds in flight! posted a few shots from my new 1Dx not great one's frist time out with it using just (AF case 1) to get a feel for the camera so far I love it !!
> ...


 Bear River Migratory Bird Refuge Utah


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 15, 2012)

Lilac-Breasted Roller
Serengeti, Tanzania


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 15, 2012)

White-rumped Helmet-shrike


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 15, 2012)

scottkinfw said:


> Lilac-Breasted Roller
> Serengeti, Tanzania



Stunning shot of a beautiful bird. What camera/lens/settings did you use? Thanks for posting your work.


----------



## degies (Jul 15, 2012)

The tui (Prosthemadera novaeseelandiae) is an endemic passerine bird of New Zealand

love it if people put some info in their subjects    ;D 8)


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 15, 2012)

Red Kite

7D - 70-200mm f2.8 IS2 + Ext III x2 @ 400mm




Screaming Red Kite #2 von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## Northstar (Jul 15, 2012)

scottkinfw said:


> Lilac-Breasted Roller
> Serengeti, Tanzania



this is the most beautiful bird here...imo. such unique colors. nice shot.


----------



## OlAf (Jul 15, 2012)

White-throated Kingfisher




IMG_5365_1200 by -OlAf-, on Flickr

5D2 + 300/4LIS + 1.4x Kenko Extender


----------



## tebuscando (Jul 15, 2012)

Tri-colored heron skimming the water...


----------



## Northstar (Jul 15, 2012)

American goldfinch sitting in a red twigged dogwood
5d3
70-200 ii w/ 2xiii at 400mm
iso 500
f5.6
1/180


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 15, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> This cattle egret image was taken over 2 weeks ago (I don't get out to shoot very often). I processed it originally in DPP with way too much saturation and sharpening. So I just did it again with a lot less processing per Kernuak's suggestion and it does look much better (more natural).
> 7D
> [email protected] F/7.1 1/2500s ISO 400 hand held


Don't be afraid to shoot wildlife in portrait orientation (or crop) either. I also need to practice what I preach more on that score too.


----------



## chauncey (Jul 16, 2012)

A delicate situation


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 16, 2012)

Mejiro eating Octopus tree berry

7D [email protected] F/7.1 1/1000s ISO 320 hand held


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2012)

My first posting on this forum....

This is a White Throated Launghingthrush, quite common in the hills of India. 
This individual was very inquisitve about my lens and came up real close for a good look .

Hope you guys like it.

Please feel free to drop by my page on FB for more :https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rahul-Sachdev-Photography/126483107371258


----------



## bjd (Jul 16, 2012)

chauncey said:


> A delicate situation



Fishing (for compliments) maybe?


----------



## rpt (Jul 16, 2012)

bjd said:


> chauncey said:
> 
> 
> > A delicate situation
> ...


No. Watch it - he may be a sniper... 

Btw, great timing! Was it a one shot?


----------



## Harry Muff (Jul 16, 2012)

Do they have to be pretty? 8)


----------



## kazeye (Jul 16, 2012)

Used a Canon Rebel for this bald eagle.


----------



## chauncey (Jul 17, 2012)

One shot...not exactly...was waiting for a take-off to get this series


----------



## dandai (Jul 17, 2012)

rpt said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > chauncey said:
> ...


----------



## bjd (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi,
got this thrush bathing in my pond. Somewhat oversharpened maybe to bring out the water droplets.
The bird is 6 meters away so well cropped. What can I do to get more out of this?
Unfortunately I cannot change my position once the bird is there, so any other ideas?

5DMK3 70-200 F4 L at 200mm, F4, 1/2000 sec, ISO 640.

Cheers


----------



## bjd (Jul 19, 2012)

And another of a great tit during takeoff. Still struggling to keep them in focus as they
are so fast and I still haven't found the optimal AF settings for this kind of situation.
The AF point was slightly behind his tail, so understandably out of focus. Its just
about impossible to predict which way they will fly off.

5DMK3 70-200 F4 L at 200mm, F4, 1/2000 sec, ISO 1250.


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 19, 2012)

bjd said:


> And another of a great tit during takeoff. Still struggling to keep them in focus as they
> are so fast and I still haven't found the optimal AF settings for this kind of situation.
> The AF point was slightly behind his tail, so understandably out of focus. Its just
> about impossible to predict which way they will fly off.
> ...


I think the setting for small birds in flight is called luck . These three, in two sequences, I was lucky in the regard that I was already watching it and had it in my sights, otherwise the 7D AF would never have caught up.




Willow Warbler in Flight by Kernuak, on Flickr



Flight of the Willow Warbler by Kernuak, on Flickr



Willow Warbler Flying into Gorse by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## bjd (Jul 19, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> I think the setting for small birds in flight is called luck



Hmm, I've had a new look at the 5D menus, "Luck" you say? can't seem to find that setting!

Nice shots. 

Cheers Brian


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Brian. My 5D MkIII arrived a couple of days ago and I'm working over the weekend, so I won't have much chance to play with it properly until monday at the earliest.


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 1, 2012)

Great Blue Heron at dusk using 5D Mark III and 300mm f/4L IS w/1.4x TC.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7688401924/#


----------



## Northstar (Aug 1, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Great Blue Heron at dusk using 5D Mark III and 300mm f/4L IS w/1.4 TC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice djl...great shot


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 1, 2012)

Northstar said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > Great Blue Heron at dusk using 5D Mark III and 300mm f/4L IS w/1.4x TC.
> ...



Thanks. Just got the Mark III yesterday and took it out for the first time this evening.  Odd, though, that I could never get that close to a heron or egret with the Mark II -- must be the camera!


----------



## c3hammer (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's a cool Northern Saw Whet Owl I found doing an evil bushwack up on the Wasatch Front here by Salt Lake last weekend.






Canon T3i 70-200L f/4 IS - 1/25th, f/4, ISO 640

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Andres C.D. (Aug 1, 2012)

IMG_9471-3 por Andres C.D., en Flickr

t3i + sigma 50-200mm OS HSM


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 1, 2012)

Duck by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 1, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > DJL329 said:
> ...


Must be the silent mode .


----------



## A13x (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's a few from today's adventures:






Superb Fairy Wren Male





Rainbow Lorikeet (Was being harassed by an invasive Noisy Miner)





Australian Wood Duck Female





Australian Wood Duck Male and Female





Australian Wood Duck Female





Pacific Black Duck





Pacific Black Duck Dancing

All shot with EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS + 1D X


----------



## bjd (Aug 4, 2012)

Young Great Tit.

Canon 5D3 70-200 F1:4, at F4, 1/2000s, ISO 500


----------



## bjd (Aug 6, 2012)

c3hammer said:


> Here's a cool Northern Saw Whet Owl I found doing an evil bushwack up on the Wasatch Front here by Salt Lake last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,
so only having a 70-200 you must have been pretty close, and he will have seen you.
So was he just sat still so as not to attract attention?

Great shot, great expression.

And what exactly is an "Evil Bushwack"?

Cheers


----------



## Northstar (Aug 7, 2012)

bjd said:


> c3hammer said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a cool Northern Saw Whet Owl I found doing an evil bushwack up on the Wasatch Front here by Salt Lake last weekend.
> ...



I was wondering the same...


----------



## syder (Aug 7, 2012)

Canon 5dmiii sigma 150mm 2.8 macro


----------



## K-amps (Aug 8, 2012)

bjd said:


> *Young Great Tit.*



Now if there were a pair of them....


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 8, 2012)

K-amps said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > *Young Great Tit.*
> ...



Green?


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 8, 2012)

We have blue ones .


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 8, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> We have blue ones .



You mean sad?


----------



## IB (Aug 9, 2012)

Recent Trip to Norway, two shots I am happiest with.

Ian


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 11, 2012)

In honor of the 2012 Olympic games:

A few shots of the concurrent Duck Olympics (taken today with 7D and 100-400L @ 400mm)

#1
Synchronized swimming


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 11, 2012)

In honor of the 2012 Olympic games:

A few shots of the concurrent Duck Olympics (taken today with 7D and 100-400L @ 400mm) 


#2
Water polo goalie


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 11, 2012)

In honor of the 2012 Olympic games:

A few shots of the concurrent Duck Olympics (taken today with 7D and 100-400L @ 400mm) 


#3
Team Coach


----------



## bjd (Aug 12, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > bjd said:
> ...



Sorry, those are the only ones that regularly frequent our garden, and that I would be allowed to post on the net!

Actually I happen to have a "Great Tit" pin from the RSPB that I wear on my Fleece. 
We were in a Pub, and the wife asked what I prefered, answer "Great tits", and she bought me it.
I still dont think she has caught on (Its the last vestiges of resistance after 32 years of marriage).

Cheers


----------



## bchernicoff (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## marekjoz (Aug 15, 2012)

Peacock




Peacock by marekjoz, on Flickr

and a duck




Wild duck by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 15, 2012)

and another take of the same peacock




Peacock by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 16, 2012)

chauncey said:


> One shot...not exactly...was waiting for a take-off to get this series



Isn't it funny how when your setting up the camera, a bird can hear you breathing and take off. When you want this kind of shot, you can light firecrackers and they just sit there. Nice shot btw.


----------



## rpt (Aug 16, 2012)

TexPhoto said:


> Isn't it funny how when your setting up the camera, a bird can hear you breathing and take off. When you want this kind of shot, you can light firecrackers and they just sit there. Nice shot btw.


Yup! The hawk post I did, that damn bird took over three hours to take off! Think 5D3 plus 100-400 for that time! My back was paining!


----------



## markphoto (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm new to BIF. How did you put together this series of shots?

Thanks



chauncey said:


> One shot...not exactly...was waiting for a take-off to get this series


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 16, 2012)

Barbet



markphoto said:


> I'm new to BIF. How did you put together this series of shots?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 16, 2012)

scottkinfw said:


> Barbet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 16, 2012)

Lilac Throated Roller



scottkinfw said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Barbet
> ...


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 19, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


>



I have a very similar, bchernicoff 






Shot with my 600D some month ago.


----------



## jsexton (Aug 20, 2012)

Green Heron at sunset, 7D 100-400


----------



## 4D (Aug 20, 2012)

Australian shellduck..lings, 

7D, 100-400L @ f5.6 and 1/750, 275mm, iso 400


----------



## awinphoto (Aug 20, 2012)

Just messing around with a 1 light set up... enjoy


----------



## canon816 (Aug 23, 2012)

Great Blue Heron


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 23, 2012)

*Red-tailed Hawk preening*

Gear- 60D and 100-400. Taken on Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## ebroesicke (Aug 23, 2012)

Green Heron @ Sunrise 7d 70200 f/4L


----------



## coreyhkh (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 23, 2012)

*American Oystercatcher - lots of bling !*

60D with a 100-400.


----------



## dschosd (Aug 23, 2012)

My first post of one of my photos, I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 23, 2012)

Driving by a lake and stopped for a "wildlife look around".

I saw this osprey having his dinner...fresh sushi! 

5d3
70-200 w/ 2x iii 
400 mm
6.3
1/250
iso 160


----------



## Jat Riski (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, I love CR & like the forum. I thought it,s time to join. This image is only for fun.


----------



## canon816 (Aug 23, 2012)

dschosd said:


> My first post of one of my photos, I would appreciate any feedback.



It is nice. If the parrot to the right was turned slightly to the left to reveal its face it would really strengthen it. Also ,I would consider cloning out the vertical line in the OOF background. Not sure if these are captive birds or not, but that line really makes it look like they are.


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Aug 25, 2012)

I wish my bird photos looked like some if these! Goodness their incredible


----------



## Schultzie (Aug 25, 2012)

I took this one a few months ago at Brookfield Zoo with a 7D and a 70-200 2.8 IS II




White ibis by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## rahkshi007 (Aug 25, 2012)

Taken tis shot on 5dm2 + 24-70mm f2.8L


----------



## Rick Massie (Aug 25, 2012)

More a group shot than a portrait...


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm watching you  by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 26, 2012)

Bird at the Baltic Sea by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 26, 2012)

Bird at the Baltic Sea by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Sep 1, 2012)

Some first attempts at bird portraits. First 2 shot with 500mm @500 the second 2 are shot with the 500mm with 2x extender


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 14, 2012)

There were a number Osprey out fishing yesterday evening. I didn't get any shots of them actually _catching_ a fish, so I'll have to go back later today and hope they're still at it. 





















These shots and more are located here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624532024120/


----------



## dolina (Sep 18, 2012)

Streaked Fantail Warbler (Cisticola juncidis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Zitting Cisticola or Streaked Fantail Warbler (Cisticola juncidis), is widely distributed Old World warbler whose breeding range includes southern Europe, Africa outside the deserts and rainforest, and southern Asia down to northern Australia. A small bird found mainly in grasslands, it is best identified by its rufous rump, lacks any gold on the collar and the brownish tail is tipped with white. During the breeding season, males have a zigzagging flight display accompanied by regular "zitting" calls that has been likened to repeated snips of a scissor. They build their pouch nest suspended within a clump of grass.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zitting_Cisticola


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 25, 2012)

This juvenille red-tailed hawk stopped by our house to have a chipmunk for dinner. 




EOS 1D X, EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM @ 200mm, 1/60 s, f/2.8, ISO 125


----------



## revup67 (Sep 28, 2012)

Neuro - fantastic capture and nice choice in aperture..well executed.


----------



## thebowtie (Sep 28, 2012)

Rainbow Lorikeet in my palm tree, hanging upside-down from the palm fronds. 
50D, 70-200 f/2.8L IS II @ f/2.8 ISO 100 1/200 200mm


----------



## deletemyaccount (Sep 28, 2012)

One of my more recents.


----------



## revup67 (Sep 30, 2012)

Marekjoz - the white bird with the orange beak I believe is a Common Tern but you can go to whatbird.com to verify if uncertain

Here's a crisp shot of a Heermann's Gull taken at Dana Point Harbor on 9/28/12. The bird is listed as Near Threatened. Taken with a Canon 5d Mark III and a 400mm L 5.6. Settings were 1/1600, F6.3, ISO 400, + 1/3 EV, Tv mode.


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 30, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Marekjoz - the white bird with the orange beak I believe is a Common Tern but you can go to whatbird.com to verify if uncertain
> 
> Here's a crisp shot of a Heermann's Gull taken at Dana Point Harbor on 9/28/12. The bird is listed as Near Threatened. Taken with a Canon 5d Mark III and a 400mm L 5.6. Settings were 1/1600, F6.3, ISO 400, + 1/3 EV, Tv mode.



Thanks, I'm not too familiar with birds' names, just shot it occasionally when they are in my gear's range (70-200 + ext) on a FF  I just call it gull or seagull or just simply a bird, what is true for sure 
I'm wondering switching my 70-200 f4 L IS to 300 F4 L IS or 400 F5 .6 L. I was using 300 F4 L IS for one event and have found, that photos, which have hit the focus were far better than those with my lenses but the problem was, that its focus was unpredictable on 5d2 even after AFMA as it focused very differently depending on the distance to target.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 30, 2012)

White-throated Kingfisher: 450D, 70-200 f/2.8L IS II @ 200, f/4, 1/1000, iso 200.
White-browed Wagtail: 450D, 70-200 f/2.8L IS II @ 200, f/4, 1/640 (+1 EV), iso 200

both taken at work, NCBS, Bangalore, India.


----------



## jsexton (Sep 30, 2012)

Barred Owl from a wildlife rescue center.


----------



## bjbenoit (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry... don't remember the ID of this one


----------



## gbchriste (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## EvaCasado (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## revup67 (Sep 30, 2012)

bjbenoit -


> Sorry... don't remember the ID of this one



This is a Kingfisher though not 100% sure of the type of Kingfisher (there are many). I don't believe it is a Belted Kingfisher which are the only type found n the U.S. You may want to check out whatbird.com for a positive ID.


----------



## DJD (Sep 30, 2012)

Taken with 7D, 1/500th, f/7.1, ISO 800, 300mm. (probably cropped to about 50% of original image)


----------



## LSV (Oct 4, 2012)

Male Pin-tailed Whydah in Huntington Beach Central Park.


----------



## marekjoz (Oct 7, 2012)

Just a sparrow




Sparrow by marekjoz, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Oct 7, 2012)

This is a Forster's Tern doing a nose dive into Pond C at the San Joaquin Wildlife Sanctuary in Irvine, CA.

Settings were 1/1600, 5.6, ISO 200, Manual Mode, +1/3 EV, Zone AF, AWB.


----------



## revup67 (Oct 7, 2012)

Here's an American Kestrel (falcon type bird not as large as a hawk however). Also taken at the Irvine, CA Wildlife Sanctuary. It's an area where there are several ponds, creeks and loads of dirt path walkways, etc. This Kestrel was difficult to capture. I was unable to get close. As soon as he saw me aim the 400mm lens he took off. Fortunately I was able to snap a few before he fled. Luckily he returned a few times within my two hour session there.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 7, 2012)

Cormorant swallowing a huge pike. It took nearly 2 minutes to down the fish. Canon 7D with 300mm f/2.8 II plus 2xTC III, iso 200, f/5.6 and 1/2000, hand held. 1390x1000 crop.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 7, 2012)

AlanF said:


> Cormorant swallowing a huge pike. It took nearly 2 minutes to down the fish. Canon 7D with 300mm f/2.8 II plus 2xTC III, iso 200, f/5.6 and 1/2000, hand held. 1390x1000 crop.



Wow...great shot!! Probably the longest time I've spent in CR just staring at what is happening in the picture.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 8, 2012)

Screaming Eagle
7D 70-200mm, f/2.8, ISO 100, 1/500


----------



## Tonywintn (Oct 8, 2012)

Taken in my backyard with Canon 30D, 70-300mm lens @ 200mm.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 8, 2012)

American Kestrel
7D, 100-400mm, f/5.6, 1/60 sec., ISO 1600, EV +0.07


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 8, 2012)

Red Shouldered Hawk, "Sitting Pretty"
Canon 7D, EOS 100-400mm, f/5.6, ISO 400, 1/400sec.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 8, 2012)

Young Coopers Hawk or Sharp Shinned? 
Canon 7D, EOS 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II, 1/1600sec, f/2.8, ISO 500


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great Egret... Sundance Serenade...
Canon 7D, EOS 70-200m f/2.8L IS II USM, 1/125sec, ISO 100, f/14


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 8, 2012)

Cattle Egret
Canon 7D, EOS 70-200mm II, f/2.8, ISO 125, 1/320sec


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 8, 2012)

Canada Goose
Canon 7D, EOS 70-200mm L f/2.8 IS II, ISO 100, f/3.5, 1/500sec.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great Egret, Foggy Morn...
Canon 7D, 100-400mm, f/5.6, 1/1250sec, ISO 100


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 8, 2012)

Barred Owl - Profile
Canon 7D, EOS 100-400mm, f/5.6, ISO 400, 1/60sec.

This guy flew down right past my head, as I was making some adjustments to my camera! I looked up to see what the "swoosh" was that fanned my face and ear and there he was sitting in a short Palm tree, only 6 or 7 feet away from me!! He let me shoot him for over 30 minutes and even gave me the infamous "One eyed wink" shot! It was a great day for photos!!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great Egret ~ Profile
Canon 7D, EOS 100-400mm, f/5.6, ISO 800, 1/320sec.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 8, 2012)

Barred Owl ~ Pensive...
Canon 7D, EOS 100-400mm, f/5.6, ISO 400, 1/60sec.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 8, 2012)

5DIII and 100-400.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 8, 2012)

5DIII and 70-200 F/4L. Shot at dusk, ISO 3200 and only 1/400 shutter unfortunately.


----------



## revup67 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice work Ken..the B&W of the Egret turned out wonderfully.


----------



## revup67 (Oct 8, 2012)

One of the predatory kings..the Great Blue Heron. Here's one I caught at Dana Point Harbor - desperate for a meal; he plucked this ground squirrel of all things out from under the rocks (captured). After a few more grisly shots he seemed annoyed and took off with the ground squirrel live in its mouth. Note the blood spot on its head. Note its feeble act of desperation to break free in the first photo where its leg is extended outward. Mother nature at its finest.




&quot;Hung Out To Dry, then Eaten&quot; Great Blue Heron with Ground Squirrel by Revup67, on Flickr




Great Blue Heron with Squirrel In Flight (Pt. 2) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Rev! I liked that one quite a bit myself!  I love your shots of the GBH with the ground squirrel! What an unusual capture! I've got them catching snakes and fish, but never anything like that! I didn't even know they would be interested in that type of kill... Fascinating, really! Thanks for posting!


----------



## revup67 (Oct 8, 2012)

> Thanks Rev! I liked that one quite a bit myself!  I love your shots of the GBH with the ground squirrel! What an unusual capture! I've got them catching snakes and fish, but never anything like that! I didn't even know they would be interested in that type of kill... Fascinating, really! Thanks for posting!



Glad you enjoyed the shots..I could not believe my eyes. It was moments after I got out of my vehicle. I just happened to have the 400mm attached and saw an elderly couple looking in horror. Walked a little closer and spotted this scene. I was able to nail a few shots before he took off with his capture alive.


----------



## anand (Oct 13, 2012)

1982chris911 said:


> Post your Bird Portraits here
> 
> Parrots, Birds of Prey, Herons and all the others ... Just post your portraits here
> 
> The main idea of this topic is that the bird is clearly the main part component of the picture and that it is not a bird in flight or small bird on large tree or group shot ...


----------



## revup67 (Oct 13, 2012)

Here's two I captured at the Tucker Wildlife Sanctuary on 10-11-12 with a 400mm l 5.6 and 5D MK III




(Pacific) Mountain Chicadee by Revup67, on Flickr




White Breasted Nuthatch by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 13, 2012)

Tree Swallow, Martha's Vineyard.
60D and 100-400mm


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 13, 2012)

American Oystercatcher - Martha's Vineyard - Norton Point
60D and 100-400mm


----------



## rpt (Oct 13, 2012)

IslanderMV said:


> American Oystercatcher - Martha's Vineyard - Norton Point
> 60D and 100-400mm


Lovely shots. What post processing did you do?


----------



## DJD (Oct 15, 2012)

This bird brain tried to fly into our window about 6 times. He must have a concussion by now.


----------



## anand (Oct 16, 2012)

Indian Roller aka Blue Jay.


----------



## anand (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawk Cuckoo aka Brain Fever Bird


----------



## anand (Oct 16, 2012)

Cormorants. They seem to be in a conversation.


----------



## anand (Oct 16, 2012)

Red Breasted Fly Catcher


----------



## anand (Oct 16, 2012)

White Browed Wagtail.


----------



## anand (Oct 16, 2012)

Chestnut Tailed Starling


----------



## anand (Oct 16, 2012)

Female Shikra


----------



## revup67 (Oct 16, 2012)

Anand - excellent shots and also thanks for labeling the bird pics


----------



## anand (Oct 16, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Anand - excellent shots and also thanks for labeling the bird pics



Thank you, Rev. Here are a few more.

Paradise Flycatcher (Male) and Indian Roller


----------



## caMARYnon (Oct 16, 2012)

24-105


----------



## caMARYnon (Oct 16, 2012)

a crow


----------



## K-amps (Oct 16, 2012)

anand said:


> revup67 said:
> 
> 
> > Anand - excellent shots and also thanks for labeling the bird pics
> ...



Never saw a Paradise Flycatcher before, thanks for sharing Anand!


----------



## jon_charron (Oct 16, 2012)

California Brown Pelican taken with a Canon 7D, 70-200 2.8 IS II, 580 EX II flash and a Better Beamer flash extender, 1/1600th at 2.8 with flash on high speed sync. 

Sadly, my whole bag of gear was stolen shortly after this with almost $18,000 lost and no insurance. I had sold everything to buy a sailboat and do an adventure travel show from LA to Australia over 6 months and shoot a ton of still as well. The theft kind of killed my budget and after a few more setbacks, I had to bail on the trip. Anyone want to buy a boat?

Still don't have another camera and almost throw up when I think of my gear, see shots I want to take or people with their cameras. So pretty much constantly. :'( Protect your gear and make sure you have proper insurance when traveling.

Sheldon (Jon) Charron


----------



## applecider (Oct 16, 2012)

Not my best technical picture but I love the composition with the red branches. 70-200 is usm ii with 2x tele iii.


----------



## altenae (Oct 16, 2012)

Click image for bigger:


























Thanks,

Edward van Altena
www.wildlife-photos.net


----------



## Basti187 (Oct 16, 2012)

550D +100-400mm L
















5D mark iii + 100-400mm L


----------



## jon_charron (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow! Great shots. Can't believe how good they are at ISO 800! Can you tell me what lens/converter combo you used for the ones listed as 840mm? 



altenae said:


> Click image for bigger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## altenae (Oct 16, 2012)

jon_charron said:


> Wow! Great shots. Can't believe how good they are at ISO 800! Can you tell me what lens/converter combo you used for the ones listed as 840mm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

600mm version II and 1.4 extender version III. 

Edward


----------



## anand (Oct 17, 2012)

A few..........................


----------



## 4D (Oct 19, 2012)

Just returned from the Kruger National Park in South Africa.

All these shot with 7D and 100-400L.

The bateleur is eating a terrapin, think it was squashed by a car.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2012)

EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 2x III Extender. The gauzy look comes from shooting through a bush right in front of the lens, the combo is quite sharp, and delivers beautiful (or rather ugly, in the case below  ) images.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 20, 2012)

GuyF said:


> All shots: 40D and 300mm f2.8 IS mk1.
> 
> During a falconry display there were 3 or 4 gulls mobbing the eagle which didn't seem to get too stressed. The shot kinda makes it look like a well-trained stunt team ;D
> 
> The shot of the cygnet was just dumb luck - hey look ma! I can wheelie!



Guy...fantastic shots. Really like the second and third..in the second, it looks like the eagle is about to catch the gull, did it?


----------



## Northstar (Oct 20, 2012)

jon_charron said:


> California Brown Pelican taken with a Canon 7D, 70-200 2.8 IS II, 580 EX II flash and a Better Beamer flash extender, 1/1600th at 2.8 with flash on high speed sync.
> 
> Sadly, my whole bag of gear was stolen shortly after this with almost $18,000 lost and no insurance. I had sold everything to buy a sailboat and do an adventure travel show from LA to Australia over 6 months and shoot a ton of still as well. The theft kind of killed my budget and after a few more setbacks, I had to bail on the trip. Anyone want to buy a boat?
> 
> ...



John...sorry to hear that news...I feel for ya. I'm going to take your advice about the insurance. Thx.


----------



## extremeinstability (Oct 20, 2012)

There's some seriously crazy stuff in here! That Heron with the squirrel, what the hell lol. And the Cormorant with the too big Pike. 

I'm not a birder at all, but have spent too much time and money trying to get eagle vs goose shots, as well as just tons of geese stuff. 

Rented 600mm + 1.4x on my old XSi(great combo I know lol). 400 ISO 1/1250th F5.6 This eagle was cool as hell. Had two different colored eyes. It was pretty hard to watch them take live geese but it made me really really want close shots of it at the same time. All I got of live action was small crop sorta stuff. Threw a grand of rental time at it in 2009 with that rental. Wasn't worth it in the end. 






In 2010 tried the eagle vs goose idea again but with a rented 800mm this time. Another chunk of change for shots that didn't happen. A person would pretty much need open access to go anywhere in the refuge(Squaw Creek NWR) since they all love to be out in the middle(sticking a 1.4x or 2x on that 800mm in the cold and shooting so level/across the ground...was highly pointless thanks to air compression and heatwave distortions). In 2009 that time I drove the 2hr there and 2hr back deal 11 out of 22 days trying. But anyway, mostly just came away with some telephoto geese stuff in 2010 with the 800. Rented a 7D with it that time. Eagle counts just largely sucked. Some geese poo.....





The best show there really isn't portrait related but absurdity related for geese numbers in the over 1 million range... I'd just click this one as it's screen saver size to get some idea. http://www.extremeinstability.com/stormpics/bg-f8658.jpg And that's nothing. That goes left and right of that a good ways like that. Probably not many other locations on the planet where you can get 1.4 million birds crammed into this small of an area of water. 

Birds isn't what I do really, but there have been some cool sights at that refuge over the years and who knows how many drives there. http://www.extremeinstability.com/birds.htm


----------



## LSV (Oct 20, 2012)

I wanted to share an article with great birds pictures: http://www.slate.com/blogs/behold/2012/10/18/bob_croslin_photographs_injured_birds_as_if_they_were_human_models.html


----------



## GuyF (Oct 20, 2012)

Northstar said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > All shots: 40D and 300mm f2.8 IS mk1.
> ...



Hi Northstar,

The strange thing about the eagle getting mobbed was I thought it would fight back in some way. You'd think the gulls would realise you should avoid anything with a hooked beak and talons the size of your head! The eagle just seemed to ignore them. I spoke to the handler about it and he said the eagle will get stressed if the mobbing goes on too long. I asked if it ever fought back but apparently not. The handler did mention that it can get quite exciting for spectators (especially children!) when one of his raptors decides to pluck a smaller bird out of the air and start feeding on it. Hey kids! Nature in action!

For the third shot I had to airbrush out the crummy perch it had just taken off from. The metal stand covered in fake grass looked dreadful. Things aren't helped by the bland background - Scottish skies in August are often fully clouded over. 

Some more shots attached:


----------



## dave (Oct 21, 2012)

A couple from around Australia's Northern Territory:


----------



## rpt (Oct 21, 2012)

dave said:


> A couple from around Australia's Northern Territory:


Lovely pictures dave. What did you shoot them with?


----------



## dave (Oct 21, 2012)

rpt said:


> dave said:
> 
> 
> > A couple from around Australia's Northern Territory:
> ...



Thanks!

They are a year or so old, so I think a 550D/T2i

First one was a 70-200 f4 non is

The other two were with the 400mm 5.6 prime - great lens for the price, but large minimum focus distance and slow aperture combine to make it fairly challenging to use. Fortunately in the tropics here, there are plenty of birds for practice.


----------



## rpt (Oct 22, 2012)

dave said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > dave said:
> ...


Thanks. We have the bee eaters here in India too. The tails here seem to be longer...


----------



## LSV (Oct 25, 2012)

Osprey showing off a striped mullet


----------



## Sad_Dave (Oct 25, 2012)

Well i don't have all your lenses and stuff but made some shots too.
Anyway after looking at allthese beautyful brirds i know i have to spend mor time outdoors.
Thanks all.


----------



## rpt (Oct 25, 2012)

*LSV*, *Sad_Dave*, lovely photographs. Could you share shooting details, camera, lens, settings etc?
Both the Osprey and the Eagle look magnificent.


----------



## LSV (Oct 25, 2012)

rpt, thanks. I used a 60D and EF 100-400mm, Aperture priority f/8.0, 400mm, 1/500s, ISO auto 200. I still only shoot in Jpeg, a little embarassing, but I'm a beginner and too lazy to deal with RAW.

Here's another one, heavily cropped, same settings except ISO 320.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 25, 2012)

GuyF said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...



nice shots Guy....have you tried the 300 2.8 w/ 2x extender?


----------



## Northstar (Oct 25, 2012)

LSV said:


> Osprey showing off a striped mullet



very nice lsv!


----------



## revup67 (Oct 26, 2012)

After a two hour hunt, I fel very fortunate to get this male and female perched. Fell in a swamp and trapesed around for awhile until they were within reach...just wonderful




Two Bald Eagles (Male and Female Adults) - Manasquan Reservoir, NJ by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice...worth a dunking in the swamp ;D


----------



## rpt (Oct 26, 2012)

LSV said:


> rpt, thanks. I used a 60D and EF 100-400mm, Aperture priority f/8.0, 400mm, 1/500s, ISO auto 200. I still only shoot in Jpeg, a little embarassing, but I'm a beginner and too lazy to deal with RAW.
> 
> Here's another one, heavily cropped, same settings except ISO 320.


Thanks. While I was shooting with my 300D, I only shot JPEG. Since I got the 5D3, I switched to RAW. I can tell you it is a big difference in the edit. Try it. If you are skeptical, shoot RAW+JPEG. I am sure you will like the flexibility. Oh, and get Adobe LR 4.2 if you don't already have it. The second shot is great too. How far we're you from the bird?


----------



## ooF Fighters (Oct 26, 2012)

Stop thief!


----------



## LSV (Oct 26, 2012)

rpt said:


> LSV said:
> 
> 
> > rpt, thanks. I used a 60D and EF 100-400mm, Aperture priority f/8.0, 400mm, 1/500s, ISO auto 200. I still only shoot in Jpeg, a little embarassing, but I'm a beginner and too lazy to deal with RAW.
> ...



I'm guessing I was about 15 meters from the Osprey. Luckily, it was so windy that he decided to move to a lower branch, very smart bird. I will definitely try RAW in the near future. Thanks


----------



## coreyhkh (Oct 26, 2012)

From the other Day, who days the 7d is bad lol 

feel free to check out my Site http://pbase.com/coreyhayes


----------



## revup67 (Oct 26, 2012)

Corey - I think that 2nd pic is a Red-Bellied Woodpecker. You can go here to verify if it helps http://www.whatbird.com Click search and you can walk through the wizard - EZ


----------



## rpt (Oct 26, 2012)

Man! I really miss my 100-400L! Its in the shop again! (complain complain complain)

Can't wait to get it back. You guys have some fantastic shots there.


----------



## revup67 (Oct 26, 2012)

Love that stolen Hot Dog shot above -outstanding capture !

Here's a solo shot of the Bald Eagle prior to the two Eagles catching up




Bald Eagle - Manasquan Reservoir by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## GuyF (Oct 26, 2012)

Northstar said:


> nice shots Guy....have you tried the 300 2.8 w/ 2x extender?



Northstar,

Last week I used the Kenko 1.4x Pro DG 300 with the 300mm and got the attached shots (heavily cropped). Also have the Kenko DG 300 2x but rarely use it as you do lose a bit of sharpness with it. I might try it tomorrow if the light is good. I mainly got the 2x TC just for shots of the moon but you really need more than 600mm to do it properly! Now that's where I need 46mp+ .
I'll need to get FoCal soon to calibrate all my gear as the shots I was getting with the 1.4x TC aren't quite as sharp as I'd like - most other lenses are acceptable without AFMA but FoCal should only improve things. Then again it may be down to the fairly extreme cropping in these shots so I'm losing a bit of definition that way. I was using a 5D3 set to quiet continuous shutter realease (a benefit over the 1DX ;D) 9-point AF expansion and AF servo mode 5 for these shots so I'm assuming AFMA is required.


----------



## coreyhkh (Oct 26, 2012)

Very nice shots, I really like the coot.


----------



## GuyF (Oct 27, 2012)

coreyhkh said:


> Very nice shots, I really like the coot.



Thanks Corey! I'm no expert in this type of stuff but I hate how nature likes to mess with us by having birds requiring greater dynamic range than the 5D3 can handle! The attached shot of the coot below would either have had correctly exposed head and no detail (or "lifted" noisy detail) in the body or detail in the body but blown whites. I now expect someone to suggest getting a 1DX or Nikon thingma'bob to cope. Meh.

There isn't a great variety of birds where I live - I actually think the coolest thing about the shots is the reflected autumn colours in the water!


----------



## Sad_Dave (Oct 27, 2012)

@RPT Thanks for the compliment
THe picture of the eagle portrait was taken with a Canon T1i,Lens Tamron 18 - 270mm at 200mm, f:7, 1/60 sek, iso400,


----------



## fredericsiffert (Oct 27, 2012)

1DS03-20177.jpg par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DS03-20060.jpg par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr




1DX-01136 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr


----------



## Slashp (Oct 29, 2012)

A few from a Great Heron (5DIII + Canon 135mm at f2, 1/2500 s)

















John


----------



## justawriter (Oct 29, 2012)

A downy woodpecker that was at a feeding site on the Sully's Hill National Wildlife Refuge in North Dakota.


----------



## bjd (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmm,
well he's not quite as pretty as some of the others shown here, plus I had to shoot through 
a fixed-pane window, but still he has a certain charm........


----------



## Skermunkels (Oct 29, 2012)

A proud peacock strutting his stuff at the Amanzintoti bird sanctuary, Kwa-Zulu Natal, South Africa. Canon D7, 100-400mm


----------



## Skermunkels (Oct 29, 2012)

.. and an african Spoonbill taking a bath


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 1, 2012)

contemplating a rock


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 1, 2012)

A White faced Ibis and lunch


----------



## candyman (Nov 1, 2012)

ooF Fighters said:


> A White faced Ibis and lunch


 
Great shot. Life can be cruel.


----------



## matukas (Nov 5, 2012)

Shot through window. They were very active that day.
1Ds3, 70-200 F4 IS


----------



## mirekphoto (Nov 5, 2012)

www.mirekphoto.com


----------



## 96Brigadier (Nov 5, 2012)

Tiny little birds these guys. I have no idea how this guy got banded or by who.


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 5, 2012)

mirekphoto said:


> www.mirekphoto.com


I'm jealous, the only shot I have of a cresty is a very distant one, several years ago, a bit like my crossbills.


----------



## cocopop05 (Nov 6, 2012)

A bit boring, but here is a photo of two seagulls at Portsea in Australia. I used a Canon 5D MIII with 24-105mm f/4 L.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Nov 6, 2012)

cocopop05 said:


> A bit boring, but here is a photo of two seagulls at Portsea in Australia. I used a Canon 5D MIII with 24-105mm f/4 L.



Here's your picture with the exposure dropped by one stop


----------



## cocopop05 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks 96Brigadier, that looks better.


----------



## jsexton (Nov 7, 2012)

Bird On A Wire


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 8, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Corey - I think that 2nd pic is a Red-Bellied Woodpecker. You can go here to verify if it helps http://www.whatbird.com Click search and you can walk through the wizard - EZ



it's a Red Bellied alright, and a really nice image! Congrats Corey! Beautiful!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 8, 2012)

mirekphoto said:


> www.mirekphoto.com



Well done Mirek! Excellent image!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Barred Owl


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Along my morning jaunt...


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 9, 2012)

Great owl shots! Looks like my morning jaunt was a little wetter here in SoCal.
This little guy tried without success for twenty minutes to swallow this fish.


----------



## LukieLauXD (Nov 9, 2012)

Saw it at my Elementary School. My dad ran back to the house to tell me to get the camera and go there.

Got a cold. Turned this in months later and also get a school award for it. Totally worth it ^-^

100-400 on 40D


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 9, 2012)

Secretary bird, taking flight.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 9, 2012)

King Fisher snacking on grasshopper


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 9, 2012)

Bee Eater


----------



## Ryan708 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is as close as I could get to these cormorants, even stealthing behind rocks. I love the blue/green eyes however

60D with tamron 70-300 VC @300


----------



## rpt (Nov 9, 2012)

scottkinfw said:


> Bee Eater


Lovely! I love those birds. Many of them have distinctive looking heads. I mean like they seem to show you a character from a story...

What did you use to shoot this picture? What were your settings and time of day?


----------



## anand (Nov 9, 2012)

White Eyed Buzzard......................Gir National Park, India.


----------



## anand (Nov 9, 2012)

Cormorants


----------



## rpt (Nov 9, 2012)

anand said:


> White Eyed Buzzard......................Gir National Park, India.


Nice! With you 100-400?


----------



## anand (Nov 9, 2012)

rpt said:


> anand said:
> 
> 
> > White Eyed Buzzard......................Gir National Park, India.
> ...



Yes


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you so much.

I believe I shot in manual.
I used 5D III, ISO 400, 1/640, f4.5, 70-200, 2.8 IS II @ 200 mm. I was about 15 feet away, and it was a bit overcast.



rpt said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Bee Eater
> ...


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 9, 2012)

ooF Fighters said:


> Great owl shots! Looks like my morning jaunt was a little wetter here in SoCal.
> This little guy tried without success for twenty minutes to swallow this fish.



Thanks Oof! You're shot of this little guy is amazing! Birds never cease to amaze me! I can't believe he could even hold a fish that size from breaking loose of his grip! Great and unique capture!

All the best,
Ken


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 9, 2012)

scottkinfw said:


> Secretary bird, taking flight.



Scott, that Secretary Bird image is fantastic!


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you so much- nice to get feedback.

sek



Krob78 said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Secretary bird, taking flight.
> ...


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 9, 2012)

Out of nowhere...


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 12, 2012)

ooF Fighters said:


> Stop thief!



That's just too funny! ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 12, 2012)

sunyeh said:


> Sunnystate said:
> 
> 
> > Couple birds from Florida...
> > Thanks.


Great Capture, nice detail... I've lived here in Florida a long, long time. I've never seen one with those markings! Very cool!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 12, 2012)

KenBPhotos said:


> Shot of a cardinal in my backyard taken w 70-200 f/2.8 IS II...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Kenny! Really nice Cardinal images can be hard to come by sometimes! Very nice!


----------



## Mick (Nov 13, 2012)

First play with the Canon 500 f4 MK2 and 1D4 combo. I think im going to like my new lens.


----------



## Bombsight (Nov 13, 2012)

....


----------



## Malte_P (Nov 13, 2012)

oooops


----------



## rpt (Nov 13, 2012)

Malte_P said:


> i have just started with bird photography in my backyard.
> 
> i don´t have the reach that some here have (so i have to crop a lot) and i have a lot to learn about bird photography.
> 
> the birds here are not that colorfull as in other regions of the world .... but it´s fun.


Lovely pictures. Could you share your shooting parameters and lens used?


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mick said:


> First play with the Canon 500 f4 MK2 and 1D4 combo. I think im going to like my new lens.


That's a sweet one Mick!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 13, 2012)

Bombsight said:


> ....


Nice head study on the Cormorant, Bomb!


----------



## Malte_P (Nov 13, 2012)

ooops


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 13, 2012)

Malte_P said:


> i have just started with bird photography in my backyard two days ago.
> 
> i don´t have the reach that some here have (so i have to crop a lot) and i have a lot to learn about bird photography.
> 
> the birds here are not that colorfull as in other regions of the world .... but it´s fun.


Awesome images in this series, Malte! Congrats, they are really beautiful! What bird is this? The woodpecker I know, but I'm not familar with this other bird. Looks like a cross between some sort of Titmouse and a Warbler and a Blue Jay! So pretty! Love the line down the breast too, great images!


----------



## Malte_P (Nov 13, 2012)

Krob78 said:


> Awesome images in this series, Malte! Congrats, they are really beautiful! What bird is this? The woodpecker I know, but I'm not familar with this other bird. Looks like a cross between some sort of Titmouse and a Warbler and a Blue Jay! So pretty! Love the line down the breast too, great images!



i have searched the english name:

wiki:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Tit

the blue tit is as numerous as sparrows here in germany. 
and they are the first at the feeding station.. 10-20 seconds after they visit the feeding station the sparrows arrive.

when they fly away they are the first to come back short after them the sparrows... the bue tit is a cheeky little bird.
that´s what i learned the past 2 days.

hell im really a bird noob, i have so much to learn about their behavior.


----------



## RichardTHF (Nov 13, 2012)

Took this photo a while back, bit to noisy for my liking.




Parrot by Richard Davies Photography, on Flickr

This is a African Gray Parrot, taken again, from just outside my house. I get these birds seasonally, They fly from West Africa every Sept / Oct / Dec to mate. 




African-Gray-2 by Richard Davies Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Trovador (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Trovador (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmmm, apparently I cannot link from 500px. Here's the link to the image posted:

http://500px.com/photo/16717861


----------



## mart456 (Nov 17, 2012)

First day out with 5D III, 24-105




WD5A0777 by OverlandAdventure, on Flickr




WD5A0781 by OverlandAdventure, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 21, 2012)

mart456 said:


> First day out with 5D III, 24-105
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mart, is that a type of Kingfisher? Fantastic Images!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 21, 2012)

Last Portrait Shoot with Pelican in Pensacola!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 21, 2012)

See the Seagull...


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 21, 2012)

Caught this fellow through the kitchen window. Shot through the window pane and all. 
5diii with 70-200 f4 at 200, iso 100, f10. 1/200. Only PP was cropping and a bit of warming in WB. I think I really like this camera!


----------



## mart456 (Nov 21, 2012)

Krob78 said:


> mart456 said:
> 
> 
> > First day out with 5D III, 24-105
> ...



Hi Ken, Thanks. 

Its Laughing Kookaburra, as you thought related to the Kingfisher, there are very common in Australia, very happy with the detail and the colours of the shots.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 27, 2012)

JPAZ said:


> Caught this fellow through the kitchen window. Shot through the window pane and all.
> 5diii with 70-200 f4 at 200, iso 100, f10. 1/200. Only PP was cropping and a bit of warming in WB. I think I really like this camera!


Great image of the Road Runner Jpaz! Nice contrast with the background. Good job!


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 28, 2012)

Malte_P said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome images in this series, Malte! Congrats, they are really beautiful! What bird is this? The woodpecker I know, but I'm not familar with this other bird. Looks like a cross between some sort of Titmouse and a Warbler and a Blue Jay! So pretty! Love the line down the breast too, great images!
> ...


The blue tit (along with the several other European tit species) are in the same family (Paridae) as the titmouse and chickadee. The Latin name used to be _Parus caeruleus_, but they've reclassified it as _Cyanistes caeruleus_. The coal tit looks very similar to a chickadee.




Coal Tit on Pine by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

Then you have the great tit.




Great Tit in a Tree by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

My favourite is probably the crested tit, probably because of the rarity, but I only have a single very distant shot from several years ago. I haven't even seen the equally rare bearded tit, unless you count a speck through binoculars, where I wouldn't have been able to ID it without someone else telling me it was there.


----------



## LSV (Dec 1, 2012)

Rare appearance of a juvenile Yellow-crowned Night Heron at Bolsa Chica Ecological Reserve, Huntington Beach, CA. Taken with 60D + EF 100-400mm, at 400mm, f/5.6, 1/500 sec and 150 ISO.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 1, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> Malte_P said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


Great info! Thanks...


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 2, 2012)

That's ok Ken.


----------



## revup67 (Dec 2, 2012)

LSV - I didn't think we had any Yellow Crowned Night Herons here - though I did note you mention "rare". According to whatbird.com this bird doesn't in southern Cal. http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/53/_/Yellow-crowned_Night-Heron.aspx. Was there any mention as to what the Yellow heron was doing in this part? Fascinating and good eye !


----------



## LSV (Dec 3, 2012)

revup67 said:


> LSV - I didn't think we had any Yellow Crowned Night Herons here - though I did note you mention "rare". According to whatbird.com this bird doesn't in southern Cal. http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/53/_/Yellow-crowned_Night-Heron.aspx. Was there any mention as to what the Yellow heron was doing in this part? Fascinating and good eye !



You know birds -- the last visit to the OC was 35 years ago! It was an adult that time in 1977. San Diego County has some coming over from Mexico from time to time. I'd learned of this visitor from our local (very excited) birders. Looks like he has become a permanent resident.


----------



## LSV (Dec 3, 2012)

Yellow-crowned Night Heron visits the OC for the fine-dining locally.


----------



## param (Dec 5, 2012)

Cooper's Hawk - Pose by param_s, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Dec 5, 2012)

LSV said:


> Yellow-crowned Night Heron visits the OC for the fine-dining locally.


Wow! Great timing! I bet that bite hurt the bird. Were you already on to the bird or did its scream alert you?


----------



## LSV (Dec 5, 2012)

rpt said:


> LSV said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow-crowned Night Heron visits the OC for the fine-dining locally.
> ...


Just dumb luck that I caught the epic struggle from beginning to end, 3-4 minutes. That photo showed the turning point after the bird escaped from the crab's claws and
got enough leverage to chomp the crab into 2 pieces. Here's the Victor with the spoils.


----------



## KatmanCanon (Dec 5, 2012)

Loving the wide variety and quality of shots!!

Long time browser but first time poster. (Forgive me if I post this incorrectly P )

Here are a couple of my prized snaps this past summer:

Black Hills American Dipper - apparently a rather rare little critter in the Hills. This little guy was quite calm and let me snap for 5 minutes before flitting off to his next engagement.

Regards,

kmc


----------



## revup67 (Dec 7, 2012)

Never seen one of these before--took an hour just to get this shot as this bird is a bit peculiar. Lands on a branch for 1-2 seconds then flys to another branch for 1-2 then hides in the scrub brush. After an hour I began to give up. As I walked down a steep dirt downgrade I caught one on a branch for about 5 seconds and pulled this off..his name..a Spotted Towee..where? Modjeska Canyon..southern Cal.




Spotted Towee by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 7, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Never seen one of these before--took an hour just to get this shot as this bird is a bit peculiar. Lands on a branch for 1-2 seconds then flys to another branch for 1-2 then hides in the scrub brush. After an hour I began to give up. As I walked down a steep dirt downgrade I caught one on a branch for about 5 seconds and pulled this off..his name..a Spotted Towee..where? Modjeska Canyon..southern Cal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great Job Rev! There are a lot of quarry that seem to be difficult to capture... You were lucky to get the image you did!


----------



## revup67 (Dec 7, 2012)

Switched from 5D Mark III to 7D for a day 

Here's an Island Scrub Jay also from Modjeska Canyon (southern Calfifornia)




Island Scrub Jay (Modjeska Canyon) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Dec 7, 2012)

Krob - thank you for the notes..persistence pays off (most of the time)

Katman..never seen one of those birds before--nice catch!


----------



## rpt (Dec 7, 2012)

LSV said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > LSV said:
> ...


Wow! That is something! You must have shot a pile of photos.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 7, 2012)

i don't know if this qualifies as a bird portrait, but here it is anyway. Canada Geese on Derwent Water in the English Lake District


----------



## 96Brigadier (Dec 7, 2012)

Sporgon said:


> i don't know if this qualifies as a bird portrait, but here it is anyway. Canada Geese on Derwent Water in the English Lake District



I really like this shot, looks great in B&W.

Well done!


----------



## GuyF (Dec 7, 2012)

Sporgon,

Nice shot but I'd be tempted to airbrush out the one at the back and the one on the far right - I think that would "tighten-up" the compositon. Ah, it's easy to critique after the image is taken 

Guy.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks 96Brigadier for your kind praise. When I took this picture I felt there was something there but it didn't hit the spot until I produced it in B&W.

Thanks for your constructive comments Guy, funnily enough I felt the composition could be improved, and I have attached the version that's on our website as a 2X1. All our pictures are either 1X2 or 1X2.5.


----------



## rpt (Dec 8, 2012)

Sporgon said:


> Thanks 96Brigadier for your kind praise. When I took this picture I felt there was something there but it didn't hit the spot until I produced it in B&W.
> 
> Thanks for your constructive comments Guy, funnily enough I felt the composition could be improved, and I have attached the version that's on our website as a 2X1. All our pictures are either 1X2 or 1X2.5.


I would have kept the rock on the right side. If you go to your first picture and simply crop off the bottom so the bottom of the picture starts at the tip of the reflection of the rock on the right, you automatically get one thirds to the geese and one thirds to the top of the hills. 

The shot is lovely.


----------



## LSV (Dec 8, 2012)

rpt said:


> LSV said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


I also experimented with my 60D's video. The original HD footage is much clearer -- I had reduced resolution to upload to YouTube: 
YCNH 3270


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 8, 2012)

rpt said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks 96Brigadier for your kind praise. When I took this picture I felt there was something there but it didn't hit the spot until I produced it in B&W.
> ...



I tried your suggestion for Sporgon and got this result. Is this what you had in mind? I like it.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 8, 2012)

Marabou Stork

Rebel T1i
f/5.6, 1/250, iso-100


----------



## rpt (Dec 8, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Um - no. I meant for you only to cut off the bottom. You have cropped from all sides. What I meant was:


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 8, 2012)

+1
Yea, you're right...that one looks better.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 8, 2012)

rpt - you and I have the same eye for composition ! Your crop is how we originally produced the pic. However the rock in the foreground is oof, and my partner in Building Panoramics has a real dislike for oof foregrounds ( bearing in mind our commercial pictures are buildings ), so we settled on taking it out.

When I took this picture I was using the standard screen in the 5D with an 85mm and I didn't intend the closest rock to be oof. Since then I have the manual focus screen and it is much better for both manual focus and judging subtle depth of field. Personally I think subtle oof foreground can add depth, but maybe in this case it looks like a mistake. 

For those who like more symmetrical compositions I can accommodate ! ;D

Thanks for the feedback from everyone, I joined CR because it's a forum where the members are polite and courteous, and judging by many of the pictures posted - very talented ! So I appreciate the comments.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Sporgon,

I really like that shot! Nice balanced composition.

Talking about balance...how long did that goose stand on just one leg? ;D


----------



## rpt (Dec 8, 2012)

Sporgon said:


> rpt - you and I have the same eye for composition ! Your crop is how we originally produced the pic. However the rock in the foreground is oof, and my partner in Building Panoramics has a real dislike for oof foregrounds ( bearing in mind our commercial pictures are buildings ), so we settled on taking it out.
> 
> When I took this picture I was using the standard screen in the 5D with an 85mm and I didn't intend the closest rock to be oof. Since then I have the manual focus screen and it is much better for both manual focus and judging subtle depth of field. Personally I think subtle oof foreground can add depth, but maybe in this case it looks like a mistake.


 well happy to note you like it too. I like this last picture a lot. But then I love B&W...



> Thanks for the feedback from everyone, I joined CR because it's a forum where the members are polite and courteous, and judging by many of the pictures posted - very talented ! So I appreciate the comments.


You obviously missed some of the particularly rowdy threads . 

I have learned a lot here. And yes, in general it is a nice place to be.


----------



## rpt (Dec 8, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> +1
> Yea, you're right...that one looks better.




That rock somehow anchors it.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 9, 2012)

Renegade Runner said:


> Marabou Stork
> 
> Rebel T1i
> f/5.6, 1/250, iso-100


 Other than looking like something is eating his flesh off his head, that's one crazy looking stork! And I thought Wood Storks had weird heads! Nice one!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 9, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> Sporgon,
> 
> I really like that shot! Nice balanced composition.
> 
> Talking about balance...how long did that goose stand on just one leg? ;D


Is he standing on one leg or walking on water!


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 9, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> Sporgon,
> 
> I really like that shot! Nice balanced composition.
> 
> Talking about balance...how long did that goose stand on just one leg? ;D


They seemed to be happy to stand on one leg for some time. Why they do this I have no idea !!


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 9, 2012)

236mm
f/5.6
1/250
iso-125


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 9, 2012)

Renegade Runner said:


> 236mm
> f/5.6
> 1/250
> iso-125


 Love those "Down the barrell" images! She's a real beauty!


----------



## R1-7D (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's an owl that I spotted here at the Calgary Bird Sanctuary. It was hard to get a decent picture with the way the lighting was that day.




IMG_5791 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr




IMG_5797 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


Not really a bird, but...it still flies! 




IMG_5103 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


These little guys were cute. 




IMG_2941 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Dec 11, 2012)

Canon7D with f/2.8 300mm II + 2xTC, iso 400, 1/320 - 1/500 f/5.6

These are at the limits of resolution as the kingfisher was quite far away. I was hand holding the light combo with the 300mm + 2xTC. The kingfisher hovered with head dead still, dived and came up with his catch.


----------



## atosk930 (Dec 11, 2012)

I really enjoy the first image! Nicely done! 



AlanF said:


> Canon7D with f/2.8 300mm II + 2xTC, iso 400, 1/320 - 1/500 f/5.6
> 
> These are at the limits of resolution as the kingfisher was quite far away. I was hand holding the light combo with the 300mm + 2xTC. The kingfisher hovered with head dead still, dived and came up with his catch.


----------



## rpt (Dec 11, 2012)

AlanF said:


> Canon7D with f/2.8 300mm II + 2xTC, iso 400, 1/320 - 1/500 f/5.6
> 
> These are at the limits of resolution as the kingfisher was quite far away. I was hand holding the light combo with the 300mm + 2xTC. The kingfisher hovered with head dead still, dived and came up with his catch.


One word. Fantastic!


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 11, 2012)

Mute Swan

Canon Rebel
f/5
1/2000
iso 400


----------



## K-amps (Dec 11, 2012)

[quote author=Renegade]
Mute Swan

Canon Rebel
f/5
1/2000
iso 400
[/quote]

Love the Composition and the tones...


----------



## rpt (Dec 12, 2012)

K-amps said:


> [quote author=Renegade]
> Mute Swan
> 
> Canon Rebel
> ...



Love the Composition and the tones...
[/quote]
Oh yes! It is fantastic.


----------



## rpt (Dec 16, 2012)

This hawk came calling today. He sat on the mango tree in our garden and called out. I took a few shots (18) and he gave me a strange look


----------



## revup67 (Dec 17, 2012)

Female House Finch caught with Prickly Pear juice on its beak..I just love how the bokeh effect came out on this one !




House Finch caught Red Handed, I mean Beaked! by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Dec 17, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Female House Finch caught with Prickly Pear juice on its beak..I just love how the bokeh effect came out on this one !
> House Finch caught Red Handed, I mean Beaked! by Revup67, on Flickr


Nice! What did you shoot it with? What were your settings? How far we're you?


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 17, 2012)

Wattled Crane

Rebel
f/5
1/250
iso 125


----------



## vargyropoulos (Dec 17, 2012)

I finally got some new toys.... 7D and 400mm F5.6L... the images below are from the first day of testing things out


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 17, 2012)

Flamingos

Rebel
f/5
1/2000
iso 400


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 17, 2012)

rpt said:


> revup67 said:
> 
> 
> > Female House Finch caught with Prickly Pear juice on its beak..I just love how the bokeh effect came out on this one !
> ...



I learned that if you click on the photo (if it says on Flickr), it will take you to Flickr where the EXIF data to include camera, lens, settings, location etc are all usually listed


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 17, 2012)

Female Red-breasted Merganser feasting on a scup. Menemsha MA.
Canon 60D - 100-400mm ( 400mm )
1/1250 @ f5.6 ISO 250


----------



## Meadowfresh (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi guys,

Took this picture of a crow a few months ago. Would love some feed back!




Nakano Crow by meronpanichiban, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Dec 17, 2012)

RPT - Serendipidy is correct..the settings are on the Flickr site under Actions / View EXIF data 

They are: Canon 5D Mark III and 400mm 5.6 L - 1/1000 @ 5.6 ISO 640, +1/3 EV, Tv Setting about 15 feet away - thanks for the inquiry. Normally these Finches fly away but this one was so busy prying into the Prickly Pears it could care less about my presence.


----------



## ryan8085168 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mejiro in my backyard...


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice shot. The red hibiscus contrasts very well with the green. 808- Hawaii? I'm in windward Oahu.


----------



## ryan8085168 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks. Yep, I guess the hibiscus gave it away . I'm in Pearl City.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 17, 2012)

Cattle Egret

Rebel
f/5
1/250
iso 800


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 17, 2012)

African Pink Backed Pelican

Rebel
f/5.6
1/250
iso 200


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 17, 2012)

Mute Swan

Rebel
f/5.6
1/500
iso 100


----------



## revup67 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Hi guys, Took this picture of a crow a few months ago. Would love some feed back!



The photo lacks definition especially on the breast of the crow. We are unable to see any detail of the plumage and the lighting on your subject is not optimum. Since this bird is difficult in the first place to properly photograph and has very reflective shiny feather properties, its best not photo'd in any direct sun but more even or shaded light. I would also avoid using B&W processing with this subject as it buries it even more into the limited 256 gray colors that are available in your image. Stick with color.


----------



## Meadowfresh (Dec 17, 2012)

revup67 said:


> > Hi guys, Took this picture of a crow a few months ago. Would love some feed back!
> 
> 
> 
> The photo lacks definition especially on the breast of the crow. We are unable to see any detail of the plumage and the lighting on your subject is not optimum. Since this bird is difficult in the first place to properly photograph and has very reflective shiny feather properties, its best not photo'd in any direct sun but more even or shaded light. I would also avoid using B&W processing with this subject as it buries it even more into the limited 256 gray colors that are available in your image. Stick with color.



Thank you for the feed back. I will try to hunt them down on a more overcast day! As you said the direct sunlight washed out the reflective properties on its feathers which is why I converted to BW sine the background green was rather over powering, or at least I thought so when I looked at it. This fellow was very play full but unfortunately I had limited time to take photos due to having to stand in the middle of a tax stand/round about.


----------



## rpt (Dec 17, 2012)

revup67 said:


> RPT - Serendipidy is correct..the settings are on the Flickr site under Actions / View EXIF data
> 
> They are: Canon 5D Mark III and 400mm 5.6 L - 1/1000 @ 5.6 ISO 640, +1/3 EV, Tv Setting about 15 feet away - thanks for the inquiry. Normally these Finches fly away but this one was so busy prying into the Prickly Pears it could care less about my presence.



Thanks Serendipity and revup67. I was using the EXIF data plugin in chrome. I should have gone to the flickr site...

I have been trying to snap birds that size around my garden with absolutely no luck. I will need to set up a more alluring device. 15 feet is really close. It must have been really hungry 

Not to fret. I did get the hawk yesterday! Yay!


----------



## revup67 (Dec 18, 2012)

After 35 years one of these birds has returned to Orange County (apparently there are a few in San Diego I was just told). Today was most interesting. After being on this site for about two years I had the pleasure of meeting for the 1st time another Canon user and a true gentleman. His moniker here is LSV. I had admired his photos of the Yellow-crowned Night Heron which has not been seen in southern Cal since 1977. One was recently spotted at the Bolsa Chica Reserve. I drove there today (near Huntington Bch area) and contacted LSV as he had offered his cell phone for when I arrived for further assistance. There is no way - no how would I have ever located this bird as a)the Bolsa Chica Preserve is several acres of wetlands b)this bird was not in an obvious place at all. Hidden under a leafless tree, in the water and well shaded off a dirt trail. LSV showed me the precise location and wallah..there was the Yellow-crowned Night Heron. 

Here's one of 10 excellent shots that I was able to snap off. Note the blown out background was necessary as the bird was almost black due to the excessive shade and well lit background.




Yellow Heron by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Dec 18, 2012)

Also taken today about 15 feet away from this American Kestrel--simply amazing detail at close range with the 400mm 5.6 L on the 5D Mark III. It was astonishing to be able to get so close without this bird flying away.




American Kestrel by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 18, 2012)

revup67,

Absolutely gorgeous shots. Your quest for the Yellow-crowned Night Heron shot reminded me of a movie I watched last week...


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 18, 2012)

Meadowfresh said:


> revup67 said:
> 
> 
> > > Hi guys, Took this picture of a crow a few months ago. Would love some feed back!
> ...


Corvids certainly aren't easy to photograph in dierect sunlight, but it can be done. I would crop for composition on the right, but you do have an interesting pose, showing a little personality. Here's one I took a couple of years ago in sunlight.




Carrion Crow by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr
Thank you for the feed back. I will try to hunt them down on a more overcast day! As you said the direct sunlight washed out the reflective properties on its feathers which is why I converted to BW sine the background green was rather over powering, or at least I thought so when I looked at it. This fellow was very play full but unfortunately I had limited time to take photos due to having to stand in the middle of a tax stand/round about.


----------



## LSV (Dec 19, 2012)

White-faced Ibis at Huntington Beach Central Library iridescent in afternoon sunlight.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 19, 2012)

Canada Goose

Rebel
f/5.6
1/2500
iso 1000


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 19, 2012)

Little Pied Cormorant

Rebel
f/5.6
1/200
iso 1600


----------



## revup67 (Dec 19, 2012)

LSV..that's an amazing shot..don't think I have been to that location. excellent contribution of the IBIS!


----------



## revup67 (Dec 19, 2012)

> revup67,
> Absolutely gorgeous shots. Your quest for the Yellow-crowned Night Heron shot reminded me of a movie I watched last week...



Thanks so much for the kind words ! it was well worth the 45 minute journey..can't wait to return there. Thinking about now buying a tent again, well almost 

Here's that same Kestrel as a BIF




American Kestrel by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## atosk930 (Dec 20, 2012)

Not sure if I've ever shared this one with the group here. I also realize that it's not a hawk after educating myself. I shot this in northern New Jersey. Can anyone ID it?

_edit: had trouble with the insert tool the first few times_




Hungry Hawk by atosk89, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 20, 2012)

atosk930 said:


> Not sure if I've ever shared this one with the group here. I also realize that it's not a hawk after educating myself. I shot this in northern New Jersey. Can anyone ID it?
> 
> _edit: had trouble with the insert tool the first few times_
> 
> ...


Is that a pigeon it's feasting on? That would help to size it. It's definitely a falcon, but I'm not sure it is quite big enough for a peregrine, plus I'm not familiar with North American distribution. The hood doesn't look as distinct as normal, but it could be a juvenile bird or it could be the angle.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 20, 2012)

f/5, 1/2000 iso 200


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Dec 21, 2012)

Bald Eagle shot with

Canon 5D MKII with Sigma 105mm EX DG F/2.8 Macro at F/3.5, 1/500th of a second, ISO 100.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 21, 2012)

revup67 said:


> > revup67,
> > Absolutely gorgeous shots. Your quest for the Yellow-crowned Night Heron shot reminded me of a movie I watched last week...
> 
> 
> ...


Great job on the American Kestral Rev! Man they fly fast and are hard to catch on the fly... Congrats!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 21, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> revup67,
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous shots. Your quest for the Yellow-crowned Night Heron shot reminded me of a movie I watched last week...


+1 Way to go Rev! Your description reminded me of this movie too!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 21, 2012)

Meadowfresh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Took this picture of a crow a few months ago. Would love some feed back!
> 
> ...


I agree with Rev on this one Meadow... Unless you can bring out some more of the details under his breast level in post, color may have been better. More contrast between the background and the subject may have helped him pop a little, but the background seems a little too much and not enough to me to be able to get a good B&W on this one... 

Great attempt! His/her pose was really kind of cool. I like birds with expressions! Cheers!


----------



## Rowbear (Dec 21, 2012)

White Owl


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 21, 2012)

Renegade Runner said:


> Cattle Egret
> 
> Rebel
> f/5
> ...


Cool image... He seems to be very intense... Too bad so dark out at that time or heavy shade, sunlight would have lit up his coloring really nice. I do like his interesting pose! Nice image Renegade!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 21, 2012)

Renegade Runner said:


> African Pink Backed Pelican
> 
> Rebel
> f/5.6
> ...


Cool, haven't seen them before!


----------



## shutterwideshut (Dec 21, 2012)

"Please scratch my itchy back"
Canon EOS 7D + Canon EF70-200mm f/4L IS USM




Please scratch my itchy back by [shutterwideshut] on Flickr


----------



## Mendolera (Dec 21, 2012)

Melbourne, AU


----------



## Mendolera (Dec 21, 2012)

Along Great Ocean Road...


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 21, 2012)

AlanF said:


> Canon7D with f/2.8 300mm II + 2xTC, iso 400, 1/320 - 1/500 f/5.6
> 
> These are at the limits of resolution as the kingfisher was quite far away. I was hand holding the light combo with the 300mm + 2xTC. The kingfisher hovered with head dead still, dived and came up with his catch.


That first image is really cool Alan! 8) For just a split second, I thought you had a hummer there! Nice job! Hard to catch these fast as rocket little guys!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 21, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Female House Finch caught with Prickly Pear juice on its beak..I just love how the bokeh effect came out on this one !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep, that's a nice bokeh!


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 21, 2012)

Canada Goose

Rebel T1i, 70-300 L, f/5.6, 1/3200, iso 1600


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 21, 2012)

Krob78 said:


> Renegade Runner said:
> 
> 
> > Cattle Egret
> ...



Thanks. I also liked the pose. Unfortunately it was dark


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 21, 2012)

Grey Necked Crowned Crane

Rebel, f/5, 1/200, iso 500


----------



## atosk930 (Dec 21, 2012)

@Kernuak. Yes it is a pigeon. The wood it is perched on top of is a very old, weathered telephone pole. From there I saw him fly off to a larger pine tree if that helps.




Kernuak said:


> atosk930 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I've ever shared this one with the group here. I also realize that it's not a hawk after educating myself. I shot this in northern New Jersey. Can anyone ID it?
> ...


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 21, 2012)

The Crane is beautiful Ren... Wish we had some of those down here in Florida! You guys have quite a variety of owls as well, no?



Renegade Runner said:


> Grey Necked Crowned Crane
> 
> Rebel, f/5, 1/200, iso 500


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 21, 2012)

Pyrrhuloxia. EOS 7D, 100-400 4-5.6 L IS, hand held, ISO 320 cropped in PhotoShop, white balance adjusted slightly to account for low late afternoon sunlight.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Dec 21, 2012)

steven kessel said:


> Pyrrhuloxia. EOS 7D, 100-400 4-5.6 L IS, hand held, ISO 320 cropped in PhotoShop, white balance adjusted slightly to account for low late afternoon sunlight.



How did you do the sharpening? I can see an outline all the way around the bird that is much noisier than the rest of the picture, I presume that's from whatever sharpening technique you used.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't think I sharpened this one. It's possible that I did a bit of noise reduction on the background and perhaps the much noisier outline you see is the area inside my outline of the bird. But, honestly, I don't see it, your eyes are better than mine.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 21, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > The Crane is beautiful Ren... Wish we had some of those down here in Florida!
> ...


Indeed! I prefer not to pay the almost $100 to go see them... I would prefer to find them in the wild, although, we certainly have our share of excellent Avian.. ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 21, 2012)

steven kessel said:


> I don't think I sharpened this one. It's possible that I did a bit of noise reduction on the background and perhaps the much noisier outline you see is the area inside my outline of the bird. But, honestly, I don't see it, your eyes are better than mine.


I see it. I was thinking maybe setting the radius at around 1.4 or a little less may fix it. Then again, shooting with the 100-400mm, maybe not quite as tight a crop would reduce the affect. Nice work though, wouldn't have thought it was a low light image! Good job on the handheld too...


----------



## Steve Williams (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is one of the first images I shot with the 7D back in 2010. 70-200 f/4L IS




Jonathan says Hi by Jaw's Dad, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Dec 21, 2012)

atosk930 said:


> @Kernuak. Yes it is a pigeon. The wood it is perched on top of is a very old, weathered telephone pole. From there I saw him fly off to a larger pine tree if that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing a bit of digging, I think it can only be either a peregrine falcon or a prairie falcon, but I'm no expert, especially on North American birds. Looking at the distribution though, neither really quite fits, although I would say the peregrine is the closest match in terms of geography.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peregrine_Falcon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prairie_Falcon


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 21, 2012)

steven kessel said:


> Pyrrhuloxia. EOS 7D, 100-400 4-5.6 L IS, hand held, ISO 320 cropped in PhotoShop, white balance adjusted slightly to account for low late afternoon sunlight.



Beautiful bird. Nice job. I love my 7D and 100-400mmL.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 22, 2012)

Actually, when I looked closely at it, it was indeed a bit noisy around the edges. I've since fixed that problem. Thanks for the feedback on this one!


----------



## revup67 (Dec 22, 2012)

Krob - thanks for the words on the American Kestrel..maybe I should check out that movie...

Atosk..that is a Peregine Falcon alright however it is important to note this is an immature or juvenile. Note the pale crown around the eye (not solid as with the adults). Also this is the Tunrda sub species and not Peale's (or Pacific) sub species. Also the dark streak beneath the eye, this is known as a "dark mustache" (reference Sibley's Guide To Birds pg 133)


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 22, 2012)

revup67,

I am not a birder, but last week I happened to watch the movie "The Big Year". It was, and still is, playing on TV's HBOS 23-28 Dec. I stumbled upon it while trying to find something to watch, otherwise I wouldn't have sought it out. I really enjoyed it. Gave me a whole new perspective on people who are dedicated birding hobbyists.


----------



## SevenDUser (Dec 22, 2012)

7D; 70-200 f/2.8


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 22, 2012)

Pacific Heron (aka White Necked Heron) taken on the outskirts of Melbourne (Aust). It's a fairly shy bird and I was using a 300mm f4. A 600mm would have been really nice. Santa.....?!


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 22, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > The Crane is beautiful Ren... Wish we had some of those down here in Florida!
> ...



Thanks. I prefer to photograph wildlife in their natural environment. Sometimes that's not possible so the zoo or any other place works fine for me.


----------



## hotwilzz (Dec 22, 2012)

While I've been reading for a while now this is my fist post. Thought this pic taken in my fathers back yard turned out really cool. Taken with a 7D and 100-400 @ 400mm. 

Cheers David


----------



## EHBoe (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow! Lots of really beautiful work here. I figured I'd submit one of my favorite bird photos.

Bird in Question:
Cinnamon Teal

Shot with:
Canon 7D, Canon 100-400mm lens @400mm, ISO 125, f7.1 (according to EXIF data, I don't really recall)


----------



## degies (Dec 23, 2012)

Flamingo and two Pukeko Chics

Love my 5DIII


----------



## vargyropoulos (Dec 23, 2012)

this one showed up in front of my door about an hour ago.... gave me a chance to test my recently acquired 7d/400mmf/5.6 combo at close range


----------



## Lloyd (Dec 25, 2012)

This is one of the Bald Eagles living near the Llano River in Texas. I took this yesterday on a gray day.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 25, 2012)

> This is one of the Bald Eagles living near the Llano River in Texas. I took this yesterday on a gray day.



Love it


----------



## rpt (Dec 25, 2012)

Lloyd said:


> This is one of the Bald Eagles living near the Llano River in Texas. I took this yesterday on a gray day.


Lovely! Perfect timing!

May be we should have a WB setting for "gray day"


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lloyd said:


> This is one of the Bald Eagles living near the Llano River in Texas. I took this yesterday on a gray day.


Nice Lloyd! Which case number were you set at for your AF on this one?


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

degies said:


> Flamingo and two Pukeko Chics
> 
> Love my 5DIII


Degies, the Flamingo is excellent!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

Steve Williams said:


> Here is one of the first images I shot with the 7D back in 2010. 70-200 f/4L IS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cool one Steve!~ 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

SevenDUser said:


> 7D; 70-200 f/2.8


Great Image Seven!! Another fine job, 7D!


----------



## Lloyd (Dec 31, 2012)

Krob78 said:


> Lloyd said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of the Bald Eagles living near the Llano River in Texas. I took this yesterday on a gray day.
> ...



Ken, this was a manual focus shot with my 5DIII using an old Canon 800mm fd L lens with the Ed Mika adaptor. I focused in live view with a Zacuto Z-finder. It is a crop of the following photo:


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lloyd said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Lloyd said:
> ...


I've got to tell you Lloyd, I like that image too... maybe just a slight crop going in from the bottom right, up and toward the center, just a little bit!

How do you feel about the Ed Mika adapter? I've read about them but wasn't sure if they were worth the effort. That being said, I have some nice FD L glass, like a huge 300 prime... thing must be 8" in diameter, but I'd love to hook it up to my 5d3 or my 7D just for giggles... not sure if it's worth the investment in the adapter... Are they priced fairly decent?
Ken


----------



## klaus912 (Dec 31, 2012)

Peacock at SF Zoo, taken today with a 7D and a 70-300L at 5.6, 1/250, ISO 100.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 31, 2012)

klaus912 said:


> Peacock at SF Zoo, taken today with a 7D and a 70-300L at 5.6, 1/250, ISO 100.


Wow! Beautiful Klaus!


----------



## klems (Dec 31, 2012)

Mute swan and a seagull




-----------------------------------

http://klemsdal.blogspot.no/


----------



## Lloyd (Dec 31, 2012)

Krob78 said:


> I've got to tell you Lloyd, I like that image too... maybe just a slight crop going in from the bottom right, up and toward the center, just a little bit!
> 
> How do you feel about the Ed Mika adapter? I've read about them but wasn't sure if they were worth the effort. That being said, I have some nice FD L glass, like a huge 300 prime... thing must be 8" in diameter, but I'd love to hook it up to my 5d3 or my 7D just for giggles... not sure if it's worth the investment in the adapter... Are they priced fairly decent?
> Ken



Ken, I like the Ed Mika adapters. They are reasonably priced at about $150.00 and are available for many manual focus lens. Ed sells them on Ebay so do a search for "edmika" on Ebay and you can see a list of his adapters. I also have one for the Canon FD 55mm f/1.2. The only issue with some of the adapters is that there can be clearance issues with the mirror on some cameras. Ed discusses this issue on many of his listings and is very responsive to any question you may have.

I like the fd 800mm better with my 5d3 than with my 60d. It may be because I am getting better at my long lens technique and manually focusing than I was with my earlier shots with the 60d. I guess it is also possible that the older lens quality is such that crop sensor magnifies any issues with the lens as it is my understanding that a crop sensor uses only the center portion of the lens. I will have to defer to the experts here on this point. However, I like taking wildlife photos and, as wildlife is more active in the early morning and evening, low light is an issue. I am able to get useable photos with much higher iso settings with the 5d3 than the 60d and therefore get much higher shutter speeds which is important in using this 24" beast of a long lens with no image stabilization.


----------



## klaus912 (Dec 31, 2012)

another seagull feasting at Fitzgerald Marine Reserve near Half Moon Bay, CA

shot with 7D and 70-300L at 5.6, 1/2000, ISO 400


----------



## glongstaff (Dec 31, 2012)

Paid visit to Gauntlet Bird of Prey, Cheshire, England

http://glongstaff.smugmug.com/Animals/Gauntlet-Birds-of-Prey-5th/23729776_wz5R4j#!i=1921673200&k=bDnGgtX&lb=1&s=XL


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 31, 2012)

Juvenile black-crowned night heron. Shot today with 7D and 100-400L @ 400mm, handheld. PP in DPP.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 1, 2013)

One of those instances of actual wildlife spotted at a zoo


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 4, 2013)

Silver Eye using a 5D mk3 + 300 f4 lens. A bit contrasty, but, it was a summers day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2013)

Steller's Sea Eagle.


----------



## m (Jan 4, 2013)

Not sure if this qualifies as a portrait or why it turned out so grainy.


----------



## tesign (Jan 4, 2013)

Having a great time seeing all the images here..here's one from me  This is a "Brahminy Kite" with its catch..a "Color Changing Lizard".


----------



## tesign (Jan 4, 2013)

Not much choice for the over exposed background sky as had to increased the "EV" to see the subject better..due to heavy backlightings. These are "Brahminy Kites"..a male handling a Color Changing Lizard for meal to a female one.


----------



## applecider (Jan 4, 2013)

Townsend warbler


----------



## coreyhkh (Jan 4, 2013)

great shots here.


----------



## gk57 (Jan 4, 2013)

Northern Cardinal. Female.


----------



## victorwol (Jan 4, 2013)

The thing woke me up  literally under my bedroom window...


----------



## Renegade Runner (Jan 4, 2013)

*Knysna Turaco*




*Rebel, f/5.6, 1/100, iso 1600*



*Knysna Turaco*




*Rebel, f/5, 1/160, iso 1600*


----------



## scott_m (Jan 4, 2013)

350D + 85/1.8 @ 1/2000, f/3.2, ISO100

Australian Bustard a.k.a. Bush Turkey (I was really close to this guy!)


----------



## rj79in (Jan 4, 2013)

7D + 100-400mm @ 400mm


----------



## rj79in (Jan 4, 2013)

5d3 + 400mm


----------



## revup67 (Jan 4, 2013)

The Loggerhead Shrike aka "The Butcher Bird" - Known in many parts as the "Butcher Bird," it impales its prey on thorns or barbed wire before eating it, because it does not have the talons of the larger birds of prey. "Loggerhead" refers to the relatively large head as compared to the rest of the body.




Loggerhead Shrike (aka the &quot;Butcher Bird&quot by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 5, 2013)

Here are a few recent birds that I've shot with my 7D.


----------



## newmandoyle (Jan 5, 2013)

Photo of an Eagle taken in Alaska


----------



## enice128 (Jan 5, 2013)

Never photographed birds before so here's my first attempt!


----------



## nonac (Jan 6, 2013)

Female Cardinal in the snow a few days ago.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nonac..love that cardinal shot..excellent !

Here's my first capture of a Phainopepla (<say that 5x fast 




Phainopepla by Revup67, on Flickr

What was cool about this event is a fellow birder had his iPhone. we quickly ID'd the bird, looked him up on Birdseye and started the bird call. The bird actually began responding and creating a conversation of sorts with the iPhone. He was intrigued enough so he also flew closer to our location so we could get up close shots..it was incredible to witness this as I had not before.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's another from yesterday's outing..the Acorn Woodpecker




Acorn Woodpecker (Male) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jan 6, 2013)

Visiting Hokkaido, Japan now for a few days. Shot a bunch of Tancho cranes and I selected this.
5D3, 70-200/2.8 with 2.X(II) on tripod


----------



## Steinn (Jan 6, 2013)

Scarlet Chested Sunbird in Aloe sp.
Ndutu lodge, Tanzania
7d 300/2.8is tripod


----------



## rdespy (Jan 7, 2013)

5d3 + 70-200 2.8 IS


----------



## CTJohn (Jan 7, 2013)

Successful cormorant in the Everglades


----------



## ooF Fighters (Jan 7, 2013)

The ham and the disapproving duck


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 7, 2013)

A lot of really good pic's in this forum. I've only been photographing birds for the past 2 weeks, and I'm starting to appreciate the effort that it takes to get a great, in focus pic (I've taken heaps of pic's of in focus twigs, with a blurry bird somewhere in it) 

Yellow-faced Homeyeater. A fast mover through the scrub. Only managed to get 2 shots off.
Using 5D mk3 + 300mm f4 L @ Kinglake National Park - Australia.


----------



## rpt (Jan 7, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Successful cormorant in the Everglades


Lovely! What has the bird got in the beak?


----------



## rpt (Jan 7, 2013)

As usual, fantastic pictures!

*Mr Bean*, I know what you mean but your shot is lovely.

*ooF Fighters*, I had a good laugh when I saw the pic. It is perfect.

*revup67*, hope your camera is feeling better 

All you guys inspire me. Thanks.


----------



## klems (Jan 7, 2013)

Euroasian sparrowhawk
http://klemsdal.blogspot.no/


----------



## CTJohn (Jan 7, 2013)

rpt said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Successful cormorant in the Everglades
> ...


As best I can tell, it's a Clown Knifefish which I believe is pretty rare in the Everglades


----------



## Renegade Runner (Jan 7, 2013)

*Cormorant*




*Rebel, f/9 1/640, iso 250*



*Cormorants in flight*




*Rebel, f/9, 1/500, iso 320*



*Little Pied Cormorant*




*Rebel, f/5, 1/250, iso 400*


----------



## chauncey (Jan 7, 2013)

A family of 8


----------



## Crapking (Jan 7, 2013)

Tues5d3-194 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## Crapking (Jan 7, 2013)

Tues5d3-529 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## Crapking (Jan 7, 2013)

TuesAM1DX-62 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## anand (Jan 8, 2013)

These were shot in a sanctuary for migratory birds.


----------



## anand (Jan 8, 2013)

A few more..............


----------



## anand (Jan 8, 2013)

Purple Moorehen


----------



## revup67 (Jan 9, 2013)

RPT - thanks for the words on the 5dM3..should have it back any day..

really enjoying these bird posts from all

in the interim here's a shot from a few weeks ago - click for more details / lightbox view is best




Great Blue Heron BIF by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## anand (Jan 9, 2013)

This morning...........................................


----------



## RJB (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all, longtime lurker here...

Fülleborn's Sunbird in the Southern Highlands, Tanzania. 
70-300L @ 300mm f5.6 iso400 w/60D


----------



## rj79in (Jan 9, 2013)

7d + 70-200mm f/4 @ 200mm


----------



## rj79in (Jan 9, 2013)

another shot of the crimson sunbird ... looks like an angry bird here


----------



## rj79in (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm getting pretty wierd noise in the photographs when I use Mozilla ... there is no noise in the shots on my desktop and neither when the page is loaded in Google Chrome .... why would that be ... help!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Jan 9, 2013)

rj79in said:


> I'm getting pretty wierd noise in the photographs when I use Mozilla ... there is no noise in the shots on my desktop and neither when the page is loaded in Google Chrome .... why would that be ... help!



Lots of noise in Internet Explorer 9.


----------



## rpt (Jan 9, 2013)

96Brigadier said:


> rj79in said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting pretty wierd noise in the photographs when I use Mozilla ... there is no noise in the shots on my desktop and neither when the page is loaded in Google Chrome .... why would that be ... help!
> ...


The first time that I opened the Crimson Sunbird photo in Chrome it was noisy. However ever since (over 4 times) it has been fine!


----------



## rj79in (Jan 9, 2013)

Ruddy shelduck ... hope this comes out fine


----------



## rj79in (Jan 9, 2013)

Ruddy shelduck


----------



## rj79in (Jan 9, 2013)

rpt said:


> 96Brigadier said:
> 
> 
> > rj79in said:
> ...



The Ruddy Shelducks were shot with the 5D3 and appear to be ok on Mozilla (to me). Dunno what's going on ... maybe its my processing ... anyone else experience this?


----------



## rj79in (Jan 9, 2013)

Processed in DPP vs. Lightroom shot posted earlier


----------



## rj79in (Jan 9, 2013)

Intriguing ... the LR shot has noise while the DPP does not ???


----------



## 96Brigadier (Jan 9, 2013)

rj79in said:


> Intriguing ... the LR shot has noise while the DPP does not ???



Ya I don't see any noise in the new version


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Jan 12, 2013)

Did you apply any luminance noise correction in the lightroom shot? I'd like to know your post processing changes in each program. I'm also intrigued at the prospect of DPP possibly correcting noise better than LR.


----------



## madmailman (Jan 12, 2013)

Fish Eagle. Taken sometime back in Botswana.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Jan 12, 2013)

*Mute Swan with its children*


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 12, 2013)

http://glongstaff.smugmug.com/Animals/Cheshire-Falconry-3rd-August/24543259_j4JnZJ#!i=2004175439&k=QTFbZGS


----------



## Gary D (Jan 13, 2013)

A Galapagos penguin and a juvenile red-footed booby.


----------



## triggermike (Jan 13, 2013)

Allright!!! Here's a Green Heron from last weekend . . .


----------



## Omar H (Jan 13, 2013)

So, here's a head shot of a goose at one of the local parks. 




Parque Central by Omar H, on Flickr


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Jan 13, 2013)

A bird out in my backyard... that actually let me take photos of it without the need for a telephoto lens (but this one is with my 70-200 f/4 IS). I could actually use my 24-70 at times but I ended up feeling i wanted a tighter fit and didn't want to scare him off.


----------



## rj79in (Jan 13, 2013)

FatDaddyJones said:


> Did you apply any luminance noise correction in the lightroom shot? I'd like to know your post processing changes in each program. I'm also intrigued at the prospect of DPP possibly correcting noise better than LR.



Yes, the luminance noise reduction was applied in the LR shot (from the 7D). I mention the 7D because the the 5D3 shot of the ducks were also processed through LR (with NR applied).


----------



## rj79in (Jan 13, 2013)

5D3 + 100-400mm @ 400mm - Image cropped


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 13, 2013)

Scored some hits today with my 300mm f4 IS. Sometimes with 1.4X III




REX_9453 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX_9431 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX_9153 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




DPP07DD010C0E3416 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Jan 14, 2013)

rj79in - that looks like the "butcher bird"..aka Logger Shrike..due to their small talons they have no choice but to impale their prey on thorns, barb wires..anything prickly to assist with their kill

Here's two more masked bandits captured on 1-13-12:




Cedar Waxwing by Revup67, on Flickr




Common Yellowthroat by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Jan 14, 2013)

Mailman - truly a brilliant photo..excellent work on that eagle shot..I should look at the EXIF info or if you care to share..



> Intriguing ... the LR shot has noise while the DPP does not


 - Indeed I noticed this too. it looks like you may have some NR on in DPP. check your tabs 3rd and 4th to be certain.

I agree, Lightroom appears to be more noisy at first but once you work the sliders with luminance / chrominance and masking it helps quite a bit.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Jan 15, 2013)

Canada Goose

6D, f/5.6, 1/2000, iso 1000


----------



## revup67 (Jan 15, 2013)

My personal favorite bird..the Peregrine Falcon..only the second time I've seen one of these..just wonderful




Peregrine Falcon by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## e-d0uble (Jan 15, 2013)

Caught this fellow in Chapel Hill, NC last summer.


----------



## Slashp (Jan 15, 2013)

A few others from me from this week end taken with the Canon 135L @f2
John


----------



## Dnd (Jan 15, 2013)

Snowy Owl, Damon Point Washington...


----------



## Dnd (Jan 15, 2013)

And one more Snowy Owl, from Damon Point, Wa.. He was cleaning up from an earlier breakfast.....


----------



## revup67 (Jan 16, 2013)

DND..love the shots..owls are fascinating - thanks for sharing.

Here's a Say's Phoebe in Flight. They have such a unique flight pattern: Buoyant fluttering flight with shallow wing beats., Hovers, dips for prey. I witnessed them land on a branch. They wait a minute, fly very close to the tree over an open area then flutter and hover for about 20 seconds then fly back. Its a repeated process and intriguing to watch.




Say's Phoebe by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## anand (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is a portrait. Posted under Spotted Owlets too.


----------



## CTJohn (Jan 17, 2013)

Barred Owl, Everglades.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 17, 2013)

Gull.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 17, 2013)

Owl


----------



## anand (Jan 18, 2013)

ewg963 said:


> Owl



very well exposed.


----------



## anand (Jan 18, 2013)

A Pair.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2013)

For those who complain that the 7D is noisy, this was taken at ISO 1600 and 1/4000 s. These kingfishers move like rockets and I was fortunate to anticipate his leaving by pressing the shutter just as he was taking off. It was taken in RAW and some noise suppressed.


----------



## chops411 (Jan 18, 2013)

Practicing outside with my new 70-200 f4 IS lens.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I need a tele.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 18, 2013)

"Hello cheekie".
King Parrot, young female.
5D m3 + 300mm f4


----------



## applecider (Jan 19, 2013)

Alan great kingfisher!

Mind saying what lens you used and whether you cropped at all.

My experience with the 7d is that any images above 320 iso or so just do not allow any cropping, unlike 5diii raws, which allow cropping to about 100 % without any need for noise reduction. For me it is usually better to use the 5diii and crop vs getting the extra reach from the 7d. I think there may be variability in the sensors in the 7 d


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 19, 2013)

Kingfisher with snack.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Jan 19, 2013)

> Kingfisher with snack.



Mmmmmm. Yummy.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 19, 2013)

Grasshopper to bird....*Eat More Fish! *


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 19, 2013)

Kookaburra in flight.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 19, 2013)

applecider said:


> Alan great kingfisher!
> 
> Mind saying what lens you used and whether you cropped at all.
> 
> My experience with the 7d is that any images above 320 iso or so just do not allow any cropping, unlike 5diii raws, which allow cropping to about 100 % without any need for noise reduction. For me it is usually better to use the 5diii and crop vs getting the extra reach from the 7d. I think there may be variability in the sensors in the 7 d



300mm f/2.8 II with 2xTC III at f/8. It is the centre 44% of the total. I routinely use Iso 400 and crop to a 1000x1000 pixels. The main problem for me is the lack of consistency of focus of the 7D - and it is not just mine, the tests by FoCal, Lens Rentals etc show the same. I have just bought a 5D III. Not only is the Iso performance much better, the consistency of focus is superb and it focusses much faster with the 300mm f/2.8 + 2xTC, which was slow on the 7D. I am keeping my 7D as a back up, and for my wife and grandson to use as it is still good enough.


----------



## rpt (Jan 19, 2013)

revup67 said:


> My personal favorite bird..the Peregrine Falcon..only the second time I've seen one of these..just wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! I love the shot.


----------



## rpt (Jan 19, 2013)

anand said:


> A Pair.


Anand, lovely pictures.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you so much! First, I got a new monitor so that I can rework it under calibrated conditions (over-sharpened imo).

That said, I used 5D# 1/400 f 4.5 iso 250
Lens 70-200 (at 2000 mm) f2,b is II with is on. Flash did not fire.
In Lightroom 4 it is cropped 968 X12310.I believe it was shot manual.

Regarding the crop issue, I personally have found that it is best to get as close as possible to fill the sensor so less cropping is needed, and less particulates in the air to degrade image. Here, I zoomed in to the max with my 200, and had to crop very little.

Thanks again.

sek




applecider said:


> Alan great kingfisher!
> 
> Mind saying what lens you used and whether you cropped at all.
> 
> My experience with the 7d is that any images above 320 iso or so just do not allow any cropping, unlike 5diii raws, which allow cropping to about 100 % without any need for noise reduction. For me it is usually better to use the 5diii and crop vs getting the extra reach from the 7d. I think there may be variability in the sensors in the 7 d


----------



## revup67 (Jan 20, 2013)

A Male Red-winged Blackbird perched in a barren tree adjacent to a wildlife pond. They have the most incredible bird calls. Noisy at times, but most diverse especially when in a cluster.




Red-winged Blackbird (Male) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Jan 20, 2013)

I ran my Bird App and pulled up the Acorn Woodpecker. I placed a few calls and about 5 entered the scene. However, this is a very strange shot as this thin branch won't leave much room for a hole to plant his food. He was either elated with the calls or wanted to leave room at the previous branch as a "gentleman like" courtesy.




Acorn Woodpecker Male by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## anand (Jan 21, 2013)

Juvenile Golden Oriole


----------



## revup67 (Jan 21, 2013)

right you are..typical juvenile markings with the barring on the breast..another fine shot!


----------



## Northstar (Jan 21, 2013)

View at the beach with my 5d3 - 70-200 2.8ii and 2xiii at 400mm

Processed on my iPad with snapseed


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 21, 2013)

Kookaburra in flight - about to flap.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 22, 2013)

I was thrilled to be able to capture this shot..a White-tailed Kite. Not a common bird to start with and his haunting eyes against the white feathers make this raptor somewhat eerie.

Enjoy




White-tailed Kite by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Jan 22, 2013)

My first shot of a Northern Harrier..this one is a beauty !




Northern Harrier by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 22, 2013)

Not the best lighting, so I had to push the ISO to get a high enough shutterspeed.




Female Blackbird Amongst Berries by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Female Blackbird with Berry by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Blackbird Eating Pyracantha Berry by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jan 24, 2013)

Never thought my topic would get so many replies ... Well here are some more 




Bald Eagle B&amp;W von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Screaming Eastern Imperial Eagle - Colour von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Red Kite Screaming (Explorer #26 and Frontpage) von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## ooF Fighters (Jan 25, 2013)

A lesson in patience...


----------



## ooF Fighters (Jan 25, 2013)

Breakfast is served


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 25, 2013)

madmailman said:


> Fish Eagle. Taken sometime back in Botswana.


Outstanding!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dnd said:


> Snowy Owl, Damon Point Washington...


 Love, Love, Love, both of those Snowy Owl shots Dnd! Absolutely Terriffic!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wonderful shots RJB!


RJB said:


> Hi all, longtime lurker here...
> 
> Fülleborn's Sunbird in the Southern Highlands, Tanzania.
> 70-300L @ 300mm f5.6 iso400 w/60D


----------



## eml58 (Jan 25, 2013)

All shot in Botswana Okavango Delta 2011, 1DMKIV 400f/2.8 L V1.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 25, 2013)

All shot Antarctic Peninsular 2011, 1DMKIV


----------



## eml58 (Jan 25, 2013)

Antarctic Peninsular 2011, 1DMKIV


----------



## vlim (Jan 25, 2013)

The portrait of the Macaroni Penguin is awesome 

Great late additions !


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 25, 2013)

First, Great image! Second, thank you for posting it.
Third, and I hope you will email me back. I am trying to get a trip to Antarctica in the next 12 months or so. Can you help with recommendations?

sek


eml58 said:


> Antarctic Peninsular 2011, 1DMKIV


----------



## eml58 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks "vlim", appreciated, it's a hard follow up on this site where there's so much amazing Photography.

"scottinfw" also Thanks, only way I can answer you is via this site, so here's my tuppence worth on Antarctica. Travelled to Antarctica with Quark Expeditions in 2011 on the "Klebnikov", 6 weeks Semi Circumnavigation of the Antarctic Continent, came in Via Falkland Islands, down to the Peninsular, around the Coast including all the Famous "Huts" of the Great Explorers, Shackleton, etc, then across to the Ross Sea & McMurdo Base & Flew into the Base & McMurdo, then down to Oates Land & George V Land, then left via Belleny Island North to McQuarrie Island, then to Hobart Tasmania. Quark were great, top trip, quite amazing, but not cheap & perhaps a little too long, I had my two Boys with me & the younger was ready to Mutiny at times, thankfully had the Xbox & I survived.

Last year I completed a trip with Aurora to South Georgia, smaller vessel, more of a younger crowd, South Georgia is a much more cost effective trip all round, you will likely see more Wildlife & Aurora do more excursions in the Zodiacs compared to Quark, both Quark & Aurora do South Georgia, I think either of these Operators will work for you.

Cost ? if your prepared to share a Cabin it becomes more cost effective, I think South Georgia 16 Days with either Quark or Aurora sharing a Cabin your looking at US$10-$15k, but be prepared if sharing to get along with your Cabin mate, I dont share well so I generally go Single or with my 2 Boys who are great travellers, done both North (2009) & South Poles (2011), heading to Longyearbyn in August 3 weeks on the M/S Stockholm shooting Polar Bears, worth looking at that as well, bunch called Polar Quest (also do Arctic & Antarctic stuff) and Natural World Safaris), happy to email any ifo on gear etc I have if I have an email address, hope this helps to start though.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 26, 2013)

All shot Antarctica 2011, 1DMKIV & 5DMK2, Mostly with either the 200f/2 or the 400f/2.8 V1.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 26, 2013)

Dont have much luck sending more than 1 or 2 Files, so will load up separately.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 26, 2013)

Another, one of my Favourites


----------



## eml58 (Jan 26, 2013)

Emperor Chicks, you don't need a long Lens with these Guys, shot with 70-200 f/2.8 V1, you can generally shoot them with a wide angle they get so close.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks so much for your thoughtful answer.

I have looked at their stuff on the web, but it is best to hear from someone with the same passion as me.

Have a great time on next trip.

sek



eml58 said:


> Thanks "vlim", appreciated, it's a hard follow up on this site where there's so much amazing Photography.
> 
> "scottinfw" also Thanks, only way I can answer you is via this site, so here's my tuppence worth on Antarctica. Travelled to Antarctica with Quark Expeditions in 2011 on the "Klebnikov", 6 weeks Semi Circumnavigation of the Antarctic Continent, came in Via Falkland Islands, down to the Peninsular, around the Coast including all the Famous "Huts" of the Great Explorers, Shackleton, etc, then across to the Ross Sea & McMurdo Base & Flew into the Base & McMurdo, then down to Oates Land & George V Land, then left via Belleny Island North to McQuarrie Island, then to Hobart Tasmania. Quark were great, top trip, quite amazing, but not cheap & perhaps a little too long, I had my two Boys with me & the younger was ready to Mutiny at times, thankfully had the Xbox & I survived.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

Racoon. It's What's for Dinner... ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Emperor Chicks, you don't need a long Lens with these Guys, shot with 70-200 f/2.8 V1, you can generally shoot them with a wide angle they get so close.


Love the Emporer Chicks EML! What a terriffic image!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the 1st one of the Pelican coming in for a landing! Fantastic perspective and great image! Love many of the others as well! The Owls, great! Just a really nice series, thanks for sharing! 8)



digital paradise said:


>


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

ooF Fighters said:


> A lesson in patience...


Both photos, how cool is that!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

eml58 said:


> All shot Antarctic Peninsular 2011, 1DMKIV


 Man, these Artic images make me drool! Very nice!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Antarctic Peninsular 2011, 1DMKIV


Wow!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

Love this image Rev! What a pleasure and thrill it must have been for this capture! Awesome!



revup67 said:


> I was thrilled to be able to capture this shot..a White-tailed Kite. Not a common bird to start with and his haunting eyes against the white feathers make this raptor somewhat eerie.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! That's a great shot, looks like he's giving a high five!


rpt said:


> revup67 said:
> 
> 
> > My personal favorite bird..the Peregrine Falcon..only the second time I've seen one of these..just wonderful
> ...


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

How do you not love that image!! Really nice!


anand said:


> Here is a portrait. Posted under Spotted Owlets too.


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

Rich with color! Beautiful image! Love Barn Owls!


ewg963 said:


> Owl


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

Now that's cute!


anand said:


> A Pair.


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

BrandonKing96 said:


> A bird out in my backyard... that actually let me take photos of it without the need for a telephoto lens (but this one is with my 70-200 f/4 IS). I could actually use my 24-70 at times but I ended up feeling i wanted a tighter fit and didn't want to scare him off.


How cool Brandon! Very nicely done!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

Slashp said:


> A few others from me from this week end taken with the Canon 135L @f2
> John


Some sweet, creamy Bokeh going on in these images John! Wow, really nice...135mm, looking really nice!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

chauncey said:


> A family of 8


Nice image Chauncey!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

revup67 said:


> Nonac..love that cardinal shot..excellent !
> 
> Here's my first capture of a Phainopepla (<say that 5x fast
> 
> ...


Not only can I not say Phainopepla 5 times, I can hardly say it one! I've never seen this bird before, I need too though! Really nice Rev!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 26, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Racoon. It's What's for Dinner... ;D



Lived in a small Kansas town for several years where the only Chinese restaurant for many miles was owned by some Koreans. Their English was only fair. I love the appetizer "crab Rangoon" and they had it on their menu, where it was listed as "crab racoon". For several years I always got that whenever I ate there. It tasted like crab....I hope it was just a misprint.


----------



## sunyeh (Jan 26, 2013)

HarryWintergreen said:


> sunyeh said:
> 
> 
> > sunyeh said:
> ...


----------



## sunyeh (Jan 26, 2013)

7d +70-300l


----------



## rpt (Jan 26, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> revup67 said:
> 
> 
> > Nonac..love that cardinal shot..excellent !
> ...


*revup67* the photos you share are great! (that does not mean the photographs you do not share are not...)


----------



## sunyeh (Jan 26, 2013)

7d + 70-300L


----------



## sunyeh (Jan 26, 2013)

7d +70-300L


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 26, 2013)

sunyeh said:


> 7d + 70-300L



Beautiful! Is that some type of kingfisher or bee-eater?


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Jan 26, 2013)

5DMk2, 70-200 f/4 IS


----------



## eml58 (Jan 27, 2013)

Shot Botswana 2012, 1 Dx 400f/2.8 V2


----------



## eml58 (Jan 27, 2013)

Shot Antarctica 2011, 1DMKIV with the 400f/2.8 V1, & 5DMK2 with the 70-200f/2.8 V2


----------



## eml58 (Jan 27, 2013)

Macaroni


----------



## wopbv4 (Jan 27, 2013)

1DX, 70-200 F2.8 L II +2xIII, iso 1600, F11, 1/1250.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 27, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> sunyeh said:
> 
> 
> > 7d + 70-300L
> ...


It looks like the common/Eurasian/river kingfisher.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Kernuak. We don't have birds like that in Hawaii.


----------



## steven kessel (Jan 28, 2013)

Red Tailed Hawk. Photographed this past week with my 5D Mark iii, 100-400 4.5-5.6 L IS, ISO 640. Cropped, brightened, contrast increased slightly and shadows lightened slightly for effect.


----------



## anand (Jan 28, 2013)

Egret


----------



## anand (Jan 28, 2013)

Let us take a break............... I have been visiting these owlets for two weeks. Half the time they had presented themselves for photo sessions and other times they would just give me a brief look up.


----------



## Plamen (Jan 28, 2013)

I hope that this qualifies as a bird:


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 28, 2013)

Gang Gang Cockatoo, female. I've had a number of them in the backyard over the past few days (both male and female). This one happily sat on a lower branch for 45min. The male sat higher up, in the canopy.


----------



## sunyeh (Jan 28, 2013)

7d +70-300L


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 28, 2013)

Great Image Steven! Love Red Tailed Hawks! Nicely done...


steven kessel said:


> Red Tailed Hawk. Photographed this past week with my 5D Mark iii, 100-400 4.5-5.6 L IS, ISO 640. Cropped, brightened, contrast increased slightly and shadows lightened slightly for effect.


----------



## dave (Jan 28, 2013)

A few oldies... all T2i with 400 f/5.6L prime.

The comb crested jacana is an interesting one because it carries the young birds across the water under its wings...you can see a few pairs of legs!


----------



## dave (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## dave (Jan 28, 2013)

Last one!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 28, 2013)

A pigeon landing in a temple roof in Bhutan.
40D 70-200/2.8 @ 170 mm.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 28, 2013)

One more.
A crow.
40D 70-200/2.8ii @ 200mm.
Only regret was that the framing was not good --- the tail was not included.


----------



## Ellery Sneed (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's a kestrel... Resting on a fence at Maspalomas Gran Canaria


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 28, 2013)

Various Birds of Prey

Kestrel




Harris Hawk




BooBook (or Southern Owl)




Bald Eagle




Red Kite




White Tailed Eagle




Barn Owl in Flight


----------



## revup67 (Jan 30, 2013)

So many great shots on this page 55 ..don't know where to start..Steven, Anand - those owl photos are truly incredible..keep 'em coming!

Got up close 'n personal yesterday with this American Kestrel. Upon existing the San Joaquin Wildlife Sanctuary in Irvine, this usually skittish bird allowed me a few quick shots before taking off. Though all were quite nice, this one is perhaps the best 




American Kestrel by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## srh (Jan 30, 2013)

San Diego Zoo


----------



## coreyhkh (Jan 30, 2013)

7D + 500mm f4

Check out my Shots here https://corey-hayes.squarespace.com/


----------



## revup67 (Jan 30, 2013)

Corey..a very impressive photo indeed..do you recall you settings other than AI servo? especially interested in which AF setting, shutter and exposure..thanks..Rev


----------



## J.R. (Jan 30, 2013)

5D3 + 70-200 f/4


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 30, 2013)

J.R. said:


> 5D3 + 70-200 f/4



Very nice shot 8)


----------



## rpt (Jan 30, 2013)

J.R. said:


> 5D3 + 70-200 f/4


Beautiful! where was this shot?


----------



## J.R. (Jan 30, 2013)

rpt said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > 5D3 + 70-200 f/4
> ...



Thanks ... i shot this in India recently.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 30, 2013)

coreyhkh said:


> 7D + 500mm f4
> 
> Check out my Shots here https://corey-hayes.squarespace.com/



Nice shot Corey


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, very impressive. After shooting only a few BIF images, I'm impressed when I see something like this. Beaut look and eye contact


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 3, 2013)

Musk Lorikeet


----------



## Rockets95 (Feb 3, 2013)

This is my first photo posting on CR


----------



## Michaels (Feb 3, 2013)

A purple finch shot in my back yard this week. 7d with 70-200 2.8.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Feb 4, 2013)

Snowy Owl - Shot yesterday with 5dMk III and 70-200mm IS2 + Ext x2 III




Snowy Owl - Selective Coloring von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.250.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## Studio1930 (Feb 4, 2013)

Not wild but still fun to shoot.


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rockets95 said:


> This is my first photo posting on CR



Very nice shot- it looks like it has a bit of a halo, did you apply a lot of sharpening?


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Feb 4, 2013)

Got this duck with the 100-400mm


----------



## tedh (Feb 4, 2013)

7D, EF 100mm f/2.8
I just started doing birds and I'm gona say right up front. It took a hell of a lot of Ninja skills to get this close to this bird.


----------



## alan_k (Feb 4, 2013)

Just got a 100L Macro and wish I could take all my bird photos with it (or conversely, afford something longer and F/2.8 )
(captive birds)



ominousalbatross 653 on Flickr




tinyplover 670 on Flickr

Wild bird from yesterday with a 70-300L



SacNWR 1008, on Flickr


----------



## Corwess (Feb 4, 2013)

Shot with a 50D with a 70-200mm f/4 NON IS.




Bird 0214 von Corwess auf Flickr


----------



## Peter Hill (Feb 4, 2013)

A Darter (Anhinga Melanogaster), also known as Shag Bird or Snake Bird and very similar to the Australian Cormorant, shot at sunrise at Brooklyn on the Hawkesbury River, Sydney, with a Canon EOS 10D (before I had it converted to shoot IR) and a Canon EF 70-300mm f4.5-5.6 DO IS lens at 140mm, ISO 100, f4.5 at 1/60 second. Processed in CS5 using Colour Efex Pro 4.


----------



## anand (Feb 4, 2013)

Spotted Owl .....


----------



## J.R. (Feb 4, 2013)

Not in the best of light ... with a 5D3 + 100-400


----------



## J.R. (Feb 4, 2013)

Yellow Oriole - 5d3 + 100-400mm


----------



## J.R. (Feb 4, 2013)

Jungle Crow


----------



## chauncey (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## rpt (Feb 4, 2013)

chauncey said:


> <Snip!/>


Man! Those were fabulous!


----------



## J.R. (Feb 4, 2013)

chauncey said:


>



Superb photos!


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 4, 2013)

Peter Hill said:


> A Darter (Anhinga Melanogaster), also known as Shag Bird or Snake Bird and very similar to the Australian Cormorant, shot at sunrise at Brooklyn on the Hawkesbury River, Sydney, with a Canon EOS 10D (before I had it converted to shoot IR) and a Canon EF 70-300mm f4.5-5.6 DO IS lens at 140mm, ISO 100, f4.5 at 1/60 second. Processed in CS5 using Colour Efex Pro 4.




That's a great picture; totaly lacks the "digital signature " of higher mp cameras that followed. Think you've got to be in 5Dmk3 or 1D x to get that smoothness now !

Like it !


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 4, 2013)

chauncey said:


>


Chauncey, #3 is especially nice with the Egret still having the fish in it's bill... I really like the first 3, very well done, #3 is my favorite though! ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 4, 2013)

revup67 said:


> So many great shots on this page 55 ..don't know where to start..Steven, Anand - those owl photos are truly incredible..keep 'em coming!
> 
> Got up close 'n personal yesterday with this American Kestrel. Upon existing the San Joaquin Wildlife Sanctuary in Irvine, this usually skittish bird allowed me a few quick shots before taking off. Though all were quite nice, this one is perhaps the best
> 
> ...


 That's a great one Rev! The Kestrels are so fast & furious! Nice image!


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 4, 2013)

coreyhkh said:


> 7D + 500mm f4
> 
> Check out my Shots here https://corey-hayes.squarespace.com/


COREY!!!! Sweet! Love this image, very well done!


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 4, 2013)

J.R. said:


> 5D3 + 70-200 f/4


 Vivid!! Super image J.R.!!


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 4, 2013)

1982chris911 said:


> Snowy Owl - Shot yesterday with 5dMk III and 70-200mm IS2 + Ext x2 III
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris! The selective coloring is really working in this image! Love it!!


----------



## rmfagan (Feb 4, 2013)

Loved the color in his eyes!


----------



## chasinglight (Feb 4, 2013)

canon 550D w/ EF 100-400 L & 430 EXII






Barn Owl





Barred Owl





Peregrine Falcon


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 4, 2013)

rmfagan said:


> Loved the color in his eyes!


Very cool!


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 4, 2013)

chasinglight said:


> canon 550D w/ EF 100-400 L & 430 EXII
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the image of the Barn Owl Michael! Very nice!


----------



## chauncey (Feb 4, 2013)

Ken, J.R., and rpt...taking into consideration the quality of the images on these pages , you humble me with your accolades...thank you.


----------



## altenae (Feb 4, 2013)

Click image for larger:





























Thanks,
Edward van Altena
www.wildlife-photos.net


----------



## Slashp (Feb 4, 2013)

altenae said:


> Click image for larger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow those are amazing


----------



## lolo0476 (Feb 4, 2013)

Some attachment from my shoots in Costa Rica.
Some of them made with a sigma 105 f2.8 macro and other ones with sigma 100-300 f4 (not stabilized).
first one : 105mm, 1/400, Iso 400, F3.5 (sigma 105 f2.8 macro) : Gray-tailed Mountain-gem
Second one : 105mm, 1/320, Iso 400, F5.0 (same lens ) : Scintillant Hummingbird
then : 137mm, 1/640, Iso 400, F4.5 (Sigma 100-300 EX f2.8 ) : Green Violet-ear
And last one : 300mm, 1/400, Iso 800, F4.0 (same lens)

You can recognize the mytical Quetzal http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quetzal. You can see this one in the rio savegre mountains (Costa Rica) where i have made the others pictures from the Hummingbirds.

All the pictures made without tripod (I don't have stabilization on these lenses), that explains why i used a 400 or 800 Iso, and so fast shutter speed. 

Hope you'll like it, this is my first post.
Laurent


Canon 40D with grip, sigma 105 f2.8 macro, Sigma 28-70 EX f2.8, Sigma 100-300 EX f4.0 Canon 420EX.


----------



## lolo0476 (Feb 4, 2013)

a little more 
Made in Paris, France (Vincenne's wood) with a rent lens canon 70-200 f2.8 IS + Canon Extender 2x


Canon 40D with grip, sigma 105 f2.8 macro, Sigma 28-70 EX f2.8, Sigma 100-300 EX f4.0 Canon 420EX.


----------



## degies (Feb 6, 2013)

My Contribution, but by the looks of some of the others I need a lot more practice


----------



## 1982chris911 (Feb 6, 2013)

Southern Cassowary 




Southern Cassowary - The World's most Dangerous Bird von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.250.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 8, 2013)

E88A9688 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


----------



## J.R. (Feb 12, 2013)

5D3 + 100-400 @ 400mm


----------



## J.R. (Feb 12, 2013)

5D3 + 100-400 @ 400mm


----------



## chauncey (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## J.R. (Feb 12, 2013)

chauncey said:


>



Lovely


----------



## phillysromo (Feb 12, 2013)

This is my first contribution to the cr forum. I have been admiring all of your works for some time and have finally decided to share a few of my own.


----------



## danielo_1 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## phillysromo (Feb 12, 2013)

Here are a few more.


----------



## troy19 (Feb 12, 2013)

phillysromo said:


> This is my first contribution to the cr forum. I have been admiring all of your works for some time and have finally decided to share a few of my own.



Glad that you decided to share this lovely pic. Like it very much.


----------



## dirkcleiren (Feb 12, 2013)

The place where this owl (Asio flammeus) was photographed, is a top spot location in Belgium for nature photographers. Every winter, a few owls hunt for mice in the same field.

5D mkIII, 500f4 IS II with 1,4x convertor. ISO 2000, f5,6 1/400sec


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2013)

This is a tiny Sun Bird (about the size of an index finger) one of the 3 that came down form the nearby hills during the intense monsoon rains in (Jul 2012) ... came to to my front yard to feed on some fresh nectar from the budding flowers. Image made with a Canon 7D, 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II lens set at f/2.8, 200mm, ISO 200 and 1/200 sec


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 12, 2013)

Prairie falcon, photographed at the Raptor Free Flight demonstration, Sonoran Desert Museum near Tucson, Az. Canon 5D mark iii, 70-200 f4 L IS, image cropped and (obviously) converted to black and white. I made the conversion in Photoshop as an exercise but liked the image more as a black and white than in color. One bit of advice that I gleaned from elsewhere on this forum was that I greatly heightened the image's color saturation before making the conversion. The picture would have been far too garish in color but I think it worked splendidly as a black and white conversion.


----------



## photofish (Feb 12, 2013)

Some of our "holiday"-pictures

Gull, Hoy, Scotland



Seagull von MNFischer auf Flickr

Shags, Farne Islands, Northumberland, England



Feeding Shags von MNFischer auf Flickr

Gull, Port of Ijmuiden, Netherlands



Facing The Gull von MNFischer auf Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> This is a tiny Sun Bird (about the size of an index finger) one of the 3 that came down form the nearby hills during the intense monsoon rains in (Jul 2012) ... came to to my front yard to feed on some fresh nectar from the budding flowers. Image made with a Canon 7D, 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II lens set at f/2.8, 200mm, ISO 200 and 1/200 sec


This is the second Sun Bird
Image made with a Canon 7D, 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II lens set at f/2.8, 200mm, ISO 200 and 1/160 sec


----------



## alan_k (Feb 12, 2013)

A couple from Montana last May.




adult_gho_montana 221 on Flickr




40-year-old-owl 219 on Flickr


----------



## Alex (Feb 13, 2013)

My attempt


----------



## revup67 (Feb 17, 2013)

Anna's Hummingbird - up close n' personal




Anna's Hummingbird - Quail Hill by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## vargyropoulos (Feb 22, 2013)

I ran into this pair of hawks on the way home from work today


----------



## Deva (Feb 28, 2013)

I an very envious of all these gorgeous pictures of beautiful birds in exotic locations. Welcome to a seagull in winter in St Peter Port harbour, Guernsey... 5D3 70-300mm @300mm f5.6, 1/250.


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Feb 28, 2013)

Alex said:


> My attempt


Wow ;D !
This one is outstanding! The IQ is crazy as well!

Here are a few ones from me:




Bird Bokeh by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




P E L I C A N by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




P E L I C AN by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




P E L I C A N by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




P E L I C A N by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




B I R D B O K E H by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Feb 28, 2013)

Male cockatiel resting contently on his home. I was mainly testing at ISO 8000 with noise graininess. Image is SOOC.


----------



## madmailman (Feb 28, 2013)

Would appear that I finally got my ducks in a row...


----------



## rpt (Mar 1, 2013)

madmailman said:


> Would appear that I finally got my ducks in a row...


Ha ha ha! Good one


----------



## Northbird (Mar 1, 2013)

One of my favorite raptors, from this past weekends shoot.


----------



## Northbird (Mar 1, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> another month or so and these guys ought to be back ...


 Lovely shot that.


----------



## glongstaff (Mar 1, 2013)

Seagull on the Quay Side at Towan Beach, Cornwall






Puffins off Puffin Island, Padstow, Cornwall







Martin Mere Wildfowl Trust, Ormskirk


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoo.


----------



## RGF (Mar 1, 2013)

Every see a 4 winged Sand Hill Crane. Not photoshopped, just got very lucky has two birds merged into 1.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 1, 2013)

Some Great Grey Owls. I was wishing for longer lenses as I took these. They are a fairly rare visitor to Ottawa, Ontario, Canada... There are three of them and they appear to be staying in the same area as I have spotted them three days in a row. If any of you are in the area, contact me and I can let you know where to find them.


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 1, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Some Great Grey Owls. I was wishing for longer lenses as I took these. They are a fairly rare visitor to Ottawa, Ontario, Canada... There are three of them and they appear to be staying in the same area as I have spotted them three days in a row. If any of you are in the area, contact me and I can let you know where to find them.


Out of interest, what lens were you using Don?


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 1, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Some Great Grey Owls. I was wishing for longer lenses as I took these. They are a fairly rare visitor to Ottawa, Ontario, Canada... There are three of them and they appear to be staying in the same area as I have spotted them three days in a row. If any of you are in the area, contact me and I can let you know where to find them.
> ...



A Sigma 120-400.... at the 400 end. The two shots are cropped to the pixel. I have others shot with a 1.4 teleconverter on the lens and they resolve less than the bare lens. Some lenses are really bad with a teleconverter and this is one of them.
First shot - 1/200 at f7.1, ISO320, 400mm
Second shot - 1/800 at f7.1, ISO320, 400mm


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 1, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


Yeah, about to get a Canon 1.4 III TC for my 300 f4. I'm aware of the impact of the TC (AF speed, some loss in IQ), but, for those days where I need that little extra, it'll be handy in the kit.....until I get a 600mm


----------



## jthomson (Mar 1, 2013)

Eastern Screech Owl


----------



## filipmakowski (Mar 2, 2013)

*Seagull landing, Essaouira*






www.filipmakowski.com


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 2, 2013)

Don and JThompson, nice owls. Amazing how the screech owl's plumage matches the texture of the tree bark exactly!


----------



## rpt (Mar 2, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Aumazing how the screech owl's plumage matches the texture of the tree bark exactly!


I was just thinking the same thing! What perfect camaflouge. Lovely picture.


----------



## mr few shots (Mar 2, 2013)

jthomson said:


> Eastern Screech Owl


amazing camouflage looks just like the tree as several others have also commented on.....nature is a marvel
awesome photo
recent portrait of Nuthatch shot with a 5dIII (loving the camera)
like the confidence in upping the ISO over 1000


----------



## rpt (Mar 2, 2013)

filipmakowski said:


> *Seagull landing, Essaouira*


Good one. I have not seen another like this one


----------



## gary samples (Mar 2, 2013)

jthomson said:


> Eastern Screech Owl


wonderful find & shot I love owls


----------



## Freddie (Mar 2, 2013)

Crested Caracara on the Martin-Javelina Ranch north of Mission, TX. Canon 1D MK IV, Canon 500L IS f/4 + Canon 2X TC III


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 2, 2013)

Mr. Few Shots, nice, I'm guessing a 600mm lens?

Here's a nuthatch of mine, done with a lowly 70-200 f/4 on my crop camera.


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Mar 2, 2013)

gary samples said:


> jthomson said:
> 
> 
> > Eastern Screech Owl
> ...



Indeed, so sharp, so cuddly. I wonder if I just petted his fuzzy head...would he bite my finger off? I once had a cockatoo bite nearly to my finger bone, so I think I could take the pain.


----------



## rpt (Mar 2, 2013)

See! This is what happens when camera manufacturers do not release cameras in quick succession. People go out and enjoy taking pictures! 

;D


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 2, 2013)

Northern Shoveler, at Sweetwater Wetlands, a man-made marsh by a wastewater treatment plant in Tucson, Az.


----------



## chauncey (Mar 2, 2013)

Fly away my pretty


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 2, 2013)

Steven, the Shoveler is alive with color and contrast! The ripples go very well with it, also.


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Mar 2, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Some Great Grey Owls. I was wishing for longer lenses as I took these. They are a fairly rare visitor to Ottawa, Ontario, Canada... There are three of them and they appear to be staying in the same area as I have spotted them three days in a row. If any of you are in the area, contact me and I can let you know where to find them.


Nice shots! I was meant to go out to shoot the owls but the weather is really crappy for the next week...
The storm gave us some nasty snow that isn't even nice for photos.
Were they taken at the park?


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 2, 2013)

Twin Eagles, Washington State


----------



## rpt (Mar 2, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Fly away my pretty



Wow! Fantastic! Hand shot or tripod?


----------



## mr few shots (Mar 2, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Mr. Few Shots, nice, I'm guessing a 600mm lens?
> 
> Here's a nuthatch of mine, done with a lowly 70-200 f/4 on my crop camera.



thanks 
no i wish a 600mm  but out of my budget
its canons 400mm f5.6L 
the trick is getting closer
Is yours an American Nuthatch?


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 6, 2013)

mr few shots said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Few Shots, nice, I'm guessing a 600mm lens?
> ...



You're quite welcome. Cool, I've rented that lens, I liked it...congrats on getting stellar results with it! Alas I chose to buy a softer Sigma zoom. So far I like it considering the price (especially the color rendition), but I've only used it for an hour. Here's an admittedly compromised shot below, done today through a glass window (the storms brought wind gusts to 40 mph today!) ISO 2000, 1/200 with OS on, f/7.1, 400mm, 50% crop, then reduced from 2000 pixel width to 770.

I was told that other bird was a "brown headed nuthatch". This one is quite small, not much bigger than a hummingbird. I'm the opposite of a bird expert. I just know there aren't much variety of the small birds here...or if there are more, they don't make themselves conspicuous. I'm not much into using blinds or camping out in the mountains for a week to try to see the rarer species...especially when there are so many other people out there doing such great work already (most of them not getting paid for it).


----------



## revup67 (Mar 8, 2013)

Excellent Eagle shots Bill




Turkey Vulture (Cathartes aura) by Revup67, on Flickr

Because of this Vultures high contrast and lack of color it is typically a difficult bird to properly expose while in flight. Finally this one turned out quite well. The ambient light at this very moment was just ideal as well as the bird's altitude for a 400mm on a full frame. It's tricky as you have to overexpose by 1-2 full stops to get the under carriage but then that kills the white beak..even highlight recovery is useless at that point.
Rev


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 8, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> A western kingbird chasing an immature red tailed hawk (I think)


Outstanding Capture, Bill... Right Time, Right Place... You must have been thrilled to grab that one!


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 8, 2013)

revup67 said:


> Excellent Eagle shots Bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rev, I couldn't agree more. Very difficult to get a good capture of a Vulture. I've only gotten one Vulture image that I really liked myself, it showed his topside rather than underside, but I felt like it caught the beauty of the beast... I'll post it...


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hanging Out... Pileated Woodpecker, Female~
EOS 5D MK III
EF 70-200mm L f/2.8 IS II
1/1000 sec
f/2.8
ISO 160
200mm


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 8, 2013)

Not 100% about this one, I'm pretty sure it's a Western Tanager. Rare here in Central Florida, first one I've seen.
EOS 5d MK III
EF 100-400 @ 400mm
1/640
f/5.6
ISO 125


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 8, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Fly away my pretty


That's cool Chauncey, I like it!


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's a group portrait. The birds are Great Tailed Grackles and I made this photograph this afternoon at Sweetwater Wetlands, a man-made marsh near Tucson, Az. I call this image "Walpurgisnacht". Think of witches on broomsticks. Canon 5D iii, EF 100-400 f4-5.6 L. Substantial cropping, some brightening of image, no sharpening, lighting "as is."


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 9, 2013)

I still have a Great Grey Owl hanging around. It's been about two weeks now.


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 9, 2013)

1Dx 500 f/4 II f/7.1 1/2000 ISO 1600

Not sure what this lil guy is, but he sure was skittish. Heavily cropped.


----------



## LSV (Mar 9, 2013)

Kestrel with Lizard, 7D+100-400mm, f/5.6, 1/1000, ISO 160.


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 9, 2013)

RMC33, that's a very pretty photo of a Bufflehead.


----------



## rpt (Mar 9, 2013)

LSV said:


> Kestrel with Lizard, 7D+100-400mm, f/5.6, 1/1000, ISO 160.


Lovely! 

There are time I wonder if I should get a 7D for birding... I'll procrastinate a bit more - hopefully I will get a good deal...


----------



## LSV (Mar 9, 2013)

rpt said:


> LSV said:
> 
> 
> > Kestrel with Lizard, 7D+100-400mm, f/5.6, 1/1000, ISO 160.
> ...


Thanks. I highly recommend a used 7D. I'd just gotten my used 7D a couple of weeks ago. Great condition at under $900.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 9, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Bohemian waxwings
> There were a couple hundred of them in one tree



Wonderful!


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm photographing a lot of ducks lately. A bit odd, since I live in the middle of a burning desert. Gadwall, 5D mark iii, 100-400 f4-5.6 L.


----------



## rpt (Mar 9, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Bohemian waxwings
> There were a couple hundred of them in one tree


Lovely. So what were the settings, camera and lens?


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 11, 2013)

LSV said:


> Kestrel with Lizard, 7D+100-400mm, f/5.6, 1/1000, ISO 160.


Great image LSV. Don't you just love Kestrel? One of my favorite birds of prey! Congrats, great image!


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 11, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I still have a Great Grey Owl hanging around. It's been about two weeks now.


You're lucky Don, wish one would come hang out around my neck of the woods! Nice image!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2013)

LSV said:


> Kestrel with Lizard, 7D+100-400mm, f/5.6, 1/1000, ISO 160.


AWESOME ... perfect timing


----------



## mr few shots (Mar 15, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> mr few shots said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...


I have never used Sigma but you got the shot with everything stacked against you by the sounds of it..nicely done
Its a bug that soon gets you. the trick is to start feeding them in your garden if you have one and get a good spot set up to photograph them without spooking them.
Here's a Blue Tit I shot in my garden which although a very common bird is striking when in the right light.
This was shot with Canon 100-400 L lens which some say isn't that sharp but I disagree if you shoot within its capabilities.
All I did was set up a perch next to the feeding area and with a bit of trial and error with the position and height of the perch they would land on it nearly every time before hopping onto the feed area.
Patience and observation are your biggest friend when trying to get wildlife shots


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 15, 2013)

5d3 70-200 f/2.8 II 

ISO 1600 1/800 f/5.6


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful shot of those Mallards. I love to photograph ducks. Here's a Cinnamon Teal that I photographed just yesterday.


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks! They were super friendly and let me get quite close.


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 16, 2013)

Yellow tailed Black Cockatoo - Kinglake National Park, Australia.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 16, 2013)

Juvenile Black-Crowned Night Heron, taken in my back yard yesterday. He was very timid and was trying to hide behind the branches of an octopus tree. 

7D, 100-400mm L @ 400mm, f 6.3, 1/500s, ISO 800, hand held. PP in DPP and moderately cropped.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 16, 2013)

Wonderful pics here. My contribution to this great thread - Red Billed Alpine Chough - 5D3 + 100-400mm @ 400mm


----------



## J.R. (Mar 16, 2013)

Green Backed Tit


----------



## J.R. (Mar 16, 2013)

Himalyan Barbet - same combo


----------



## degies (Mar 16, 2013)

White Faced Heron 70-200 II IS F2.8 + 2exIII @ F8 ISO400 5DIII


----------



## Hans Odoo (Mar 16, 2013)

Egret in Sri Lanka. 70-200 2.8. EOS 5D. 100 ASA. 1/320, 3.5.


----------



## wopbv4 (Mar 16, 2013)

Darter. 70-200 2.8, 2xIII


----------



## wopbv4 (Mar 16, 2013)

Another shot of a darter


----------



## lion rock (Mar 16, 2013)

Took these while visiting Singapore in January.
Handheld with 5D3 70-200_f2.8ii


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 17, 2013)

Gorgeous photos. Here's my latest, a Harris' Hawk that I photographed this week. 5D Mark iii, 100-400 F 4 - 5.6, ISO 640.


----------



## pgsdeepak (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice pics. A couple of mine


----------



## fegari (Mar 17, 2013)

some of mine, for some reason latelly I like to turn them into B&W


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 18, 2013)

Australasian Pipit. Mt Kosciuszko National Park, Australia.
A fast runner on the ground, even faster in the air 
Canon 5D3, 300mm f4 - f7.1 @ 1/1600 ISO 400


----------



## rihanishtiaq (Mar 18, 2013)

Bird: Bulbul
Country: Bangladesh


----------



## J.R. (Mar 18, 2013)

5D3 + 70-200 @ 200mm - Can't remember the name of the bird


----------



## J.R. (Mar 18, 2013)

Crimson Sunbird - 7D @ 200mm


----------



## davidgator (Mar 18, 2013)

Burrowing Owl


----------



## atosk930 (Mar 18, 2013)

28-135 heavy crop




Bird by atosk89, on Flickr


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Mar 20, 2013)

Here are a few shots from a trip to Florida a couple weeks ago.




S E A B I R D by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




B I R D by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




M A C R O by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




B I R D by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




P E L I C A N by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




P E L I C A N by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




P E L I C A N by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




P E L I C A N by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




P E L I C A N by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




P E L I C A N by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




P E L I C A N by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr




P E L I C A N by Jan Jasinski, on Flickr


----------



## atosk930 (Mar 21, 2013)

Jan, that 2nd shot is awesome!

can anyone ID this?





IMG_6580 by atosk89, on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2013)

davidgator said:


> Burrowing Owl


This Owl looks like its high on some fine weed ;D ... nice pic.


----------



## Freddie (Mar 21, 2013)

If you are in North America this is a Turkey Vulture. If you are not in North America it's still a vulture.



atosk930 said:


> Jan, that 2nd shot is awesome!
> 
> can anyone ID this?
> 
> ...


----------



## atosk930 (Mar 21, 2013)

Definitely a turkey vulture then. Thanks Freddie!



Freddie said:


> If you are in North America this is a Turkey Vulture. If you are not in North America it's still a vulture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddie (Mar 21, 2013)

You're very welcome.

We call them "TV's". They should be moving north as springtime progresses.



atosk930 said:


> Definitely a turkey vulture then. Thanks Freddie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 22, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> davidgator said:
> 
> 
> > Burrowing Owl
> ...



LOL....you are a riot ;D


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Mar 22, 2013)

Just got a 200mm F/2.8 L, here are some shots I got with it on my first day.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 22, 2013)

At Building Panoramics the only thing that we usually shoot with wings are flying buttresses ;D

But here are two pics of a Woodpecker feeding it's young. Taken with the mk2 and a 300 mm f4 plus 1.4X converter, positioned about 10 feet away from the tree and fired by wireless remote.


----------



## jthomson (Mar 22, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> At Building Panoramics the only thing that we usually shoot with wings are flying buttresses ;D
> 
> But here are two pics of a Woodpecker feeding it's young. Taken with the mk2 and a 300 mm f4 plus 1.4X converter, positioned about 10 feet away from the tree and fired by wireless remote.




Great feeding shot.


----------



## Crapking (Mar 26, 2013)

Frigates Wild Thing by PVC 2012, on Flickr

This photo not yet rated, but not recommended for viewers under legal consenting age. Don't want anyone getting any ideas....


----------



## Crapking (Mar 26, 2013)

BFB-4 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## Crapking (Mar 26, 2013)

BFB-1 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Mar 28, 2013)

Hawaiian Nene Goose 
Canon 5D MKii
Canon 200mm F/2.8 L ii


----------



## wsheldon (Mar 28, 2013)

Great egret and laughing gull on Sapelo Island, Georgia. Always fun to capture grab shots of "dock" birds when I'm heading on/off the island.


----------



## dolina (Mar 28, 2013)

Great bird photos everyone!


----------



## Harv (Mar 28, 2013)

[size=18pt][size=14pt]*Great Grey Owl...*[/size][/size]


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 28, 2013)

Harv said:


> [size=18pt][size=14pt]*Great Grey Owl...*[/size][/size]



Beautiful photo...well done!! 

If you don't mind sharing...what camera, lens and settings did you use?


----------



## Harv (Mar 28, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > [size=18pt][size=14pt]*Great Grey Owl...*[/size][/size]
> ...





serendipidy said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > [size=18pt][size=14pt]*Great Grey Owl...*[/size][/size]
> ...



Thanks. I don't mind sharing at all.

*The camera was a 1D Mark IV and the lens was a 70-200 2.8L IS II (@ 200mm)

ISO400, 1/1,250 second, f/4*

The following is the EXIF data taken from the shot....

_Camera Maker: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS-1D Mark IV
Image Date: 2013-03-20 08:25:57 -0400
Focal Length: 200.0mm
Aperture: f/4.0
Exposure Time: 0.0008 s (1/1250)
ISO equiv: 400
Exposure Bias: none
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No (enforced)
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Photographer: Harvey Gold
Copyright: Property of Harvey Gold
Software: Adobe Photoshop CS4 Windows_


----------



## Darlip (Mar 29, 2013)

Long time reader, first time poster on CR.

I just started with photography as an hobby last year, learning the basics mostly from trial and error and reading on forums like CR. 
This photo was taken during a 4x4 trip in Namibia last December.

I think its a Pale Chanting-goshawk, please correct me if I'm wrong 

Shot with a 600D and the 70-300L. 

I regret that I did not get the 7D, as when I compared cameras on location the AF was quite a bit more accurate. 

Still waiting on the announcement of the mythical 7D Mark II....




Pale Chanting-goshawk by Darlip, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 29, 2013)

Harv said:


> [size=18pt][size=14pt]*Great Grey Owl...*[/size][/size]


Love it! Outstanding image Harv!


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 29, 2013)

Juvenile Red Shouldered Hawk~


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 29, 2013)

Western Tanager ~ Non breeding Male... Rare find here in the Florida Peninsula!


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks Harv...I'm still trying to learn from guys like you and Krob78 and Gary and many others who are always posting such amazing wildlife photos. You guys set the bar high.

Yesterday, I discovered a mother wild duck and her 2 babies in the drainage ditch bordering my house. Taken with 7D, 100-400L @400mm all f/6.3, ISO320-500, handheld. Aggressively cropped and over-processed in DPP. Any constructive critiques welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## roedi (Mar 30, 2013)

eagle by roedi_photo on Flickr




Chaffinch by roedi_photo on Flickr


----------



## eeek (Mar 30, 2013)

Untitled by Eeek5127, on Flickr


----------



## chauncey (Mar 30, 2013)

"A family Affair"...gotta teach them how to feed.





.


----------



## Darlip (Mar 30, 2013)

African Fish Eagle




African Fish Eagle.jpg by Darlip, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 30, 2013)

Redpoll, 100 percent cropped, minimal sharpenning and moderate noise reduction.

Shot with 60D and 70-200F4 at 200mm, f5.6, ISO640, 1/400 second.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 30, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Redpoll, 100 percent cropped, minimal sharpenning and moderate noise reduction.
> 
> Shot with 60D and 70-200F4 at 200mm, f5.6, ISO640, 1/400 second.



Beautiful bird...great photo! Well done Don


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 30, 2013)

Baby duck at night with 7D, 100-400L @400mm, 1/250s, f/5.6, ISO 400, handheld with Better Beamer flash.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 30, 2013)

Moorhen taken yesterday from my yard.
7D, 100-400L @400mm


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 30, 2013)

Juvenile Black-crowned Night Heron taken today from my yard.
7D, 100-400L @400mm


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 30, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Thanks Harv...I'm still trying to learn from guys like you and Krob78 and Gary and many others who are always posting such amazing wildlife photos. You guys set the bar high.
> 
> Yesterday, I discovered a mother wild duck and her 2 babies in the drainage ditch bordering my house. Taken with 7D, 100-400L @400mm all f/6.3, ISO320-500, handheld. Aggressively cropped and over-processed in DPP. Any constructive critiques welcomed. Thanks.


You're very kind Eric. These look like they were taken a bit later in the morning, going from the shadows in the water off the plants. I find that in images with water, if it's possible, get the sun behind you, rather than behind your bird... sun tends to "blow out" the water as in image #1. I may have been tempted to shoot at iso 100 or 200 but not sure I would have gone quite as high iso as you did for these. The 100-400mm lens is a great tool for these shots! I may have tried a faster shutter speed or maybe a smaller aperature, to compensate for the time of day. Perhaps an ex comp adjustment -1 to -3 could have enhanced the outcome as well if you weren't shooting in manual... 

Btw, I think you have a lot of great images on here as well! I really like the image of the Black Crowned Night Heron! All the best! 
Ken


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 31, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Juvenile Black-crowned Night Heron taken today from my yard.
> 7D, 100-400L @400mm



Beautiful! I can't wait till the spring melt and waterbird pictures..... It's still frozen where I live and people are still ice fishing....


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Ken and Don. You're right, Ken, the sun was in front of me. It was 9:30 AM on a partly cloudy day. f/6.3, 1/640s, ISO 320 handheld. I had Aperture priority with auto ISO. I'll try your suggestions next time. Don, where I live, 65F is considered freezing ;D. Please post your waterbird shots after the thaw.


----------



## ckwaller (Apr 1, 2013)

If a bird expert could ID this guy for me, it'd be extremely appreciated:



ID Me! by CamWall, on Flickr

Roseate Spoonbill:



Color Bomb by CamWall, on Flickr


----------



## dumdumkc (Apr 2, 2013)

This is my first post. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## mdmphoto (Apr 2, 2013)

6D, Sigma 150-500 @ 500: 1/250 @ f/6.3


----------



## stilscream (Apr 2, 2013)

Prairie falcon, Feruginous Hawk followed by great horned owl. Shot with a 1Dx and 70-200mm f2.8L IS ii USM


----------



## stilscream (Apr 2, 2013)

Prairie falcon, barn owl and Harris hawk with a fresh kill


----------



## mdmphoto (Apr 2, 2013)

3 more; all 6D, Sigma 150-500...


----------



## applecider (Apr 2, 2013)

*A couple of osprey shots*

Please feel free to critique. The series was done watching an osprey swoop down on a baseball field and hitting the edge of the grass as if fishing. The technique appeared to be the same, I like the ground picture which seems to show the two toes facing front and two in back which I understand to be an ability unique to osprey.

All shots at 600mm with a EF300mm f/2.8L IS II USM +2x III and all cropped about 50%
First photo f 5.6 1/2500 iso 1600, second 5.6 1/2000 iso 1600, third 5.6 1/2000 iso 1600


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

GBH in flight and Wing study!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

Going into the stealth mode... 8 :


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

Flying Squirrel~ Not a great image by any means, I didn't even see it coming, just happened to have my camera in my hands so tried to capture it in an instant. Was shooting static images so I really wasn't ready for this and no time to change settings... Anyway, just kind of a fun or interesting shot, depending on your perspective!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

Swallow Tailed Kite with mouse~ Okay, another not so great image! It's interesting though, in the short series of images I was able to grab as this one swooped down and flew around as I was just getting home, I learned that Swallow Tailed Kites have no issue eating their prey as they fly! Who knew? I pull into McDonalds for an egg McMuffin for breakfast and keep driving, he flew into my neighbors yard for a McMouse breakfast and kept on flying. He flew around for only a short time, but he ate a good portion of it while he was flying!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

Female Gackle with Minnow Breakfast Snack!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pelican Pano!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

Royal Tern~


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

Royal Tern Frolicking...


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bald Eagle


----------



## Ardan (Apr 3, 2013)

First post 
Sanderling foraging and feeding
60D with 70-200mm f/4 IS + 1.4x iii @ 280mm f/5.6, ISO 200, cropped


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 4, 2013)

Bird 1


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 4, 2013)

Who says only the early bird gets the worm ... here a female sparrow gets a worm, well into the day.
(Nikon D700 + 18-300mm VR lens)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 4, 2013)

Bird Fight


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 4, 2013)

Bird Fight continued


----------



## J.R. (Apr 4, 2013)

Clicked these recently with the 5D3 @ 400mm


----------



## J.R. (Apr 4, 2013)

Another one with the 5d3 @ 400mm


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 4, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Bird Fight


nice little series! That 5d3 af system is pretty decent, aye?


----------



## Ardan (Apr 4, 2013)

Great Kiskadee with a snack

60D + 70-200 f/4 IS @ 200mm, f/4, 1/250, ISO 400


----------



## Ardan (Apr 4, 2013)

Scrutinized by a black vulture (usually not a good sign  )
60D + 70-200 f/4 IS w 1.4x iii @ 280mm, f/5.6, 1/500, ISO 160


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ardan said:


> Great Kiskadee with a snack
> 
> 60D + 70-200 f/4 IS @ 200mm, f/4, 1/250, ISO 400


That's a beautiful bird and a very nice image!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Bird Fight
> ...


Actually those were made with Nikon D7000 and Nikkor 18-300 VR lens ... if it was 5D MK III, I bet the images would been a lot more sharper. Although I prefer 5D MK III for all "serious" photography, I always carry my Nikon D700+18-300 VR in my office bag everyday, and while I was coming back home from office on Wednesday I just took a detour to the beach and got lucky with those images ... I didn't even have to get down from the car for those shots.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 5, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


So you're a swing shooter, shooting both ways, I'm good with that! haha, just kidding.  Anyday you can get decent captures without leaving the car is a good day! I need more of those! Those birds move so quickly, as with most smaller avian, they are much harder to get good images of when on the fly, regardless of the camera. I love the AF in my 5d3 as well... I can only compare it to my 7d which is decent but the 5d3 catches a lot more of this type of shot for sure! Thanks again!


----------



## RMC33 (Apr 5, 2013)

Howdy

I THINK this little guy is an Western Meadowlark. 

1Dx, 500 f/4 II hand held

1/6400, ISO 3200 at f/4


----------



## Ardan (Apr 5, 2013)

European Herring Gull in flight. For this photo, the pretty decent af system of the 5D iii came in quite handy! 

5D iii + 24-105 f/4 @ 105mm, f/4, 1/400, ISO 400


----------



## Ardan (Apr 5, 2013)

A few more of black-headed gulls manoeuvring in flight

5D iii + 24-105 f/4 @ 105mm, f/4, 1/1250s-1/1600s, ISO 400


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 6, 2013)

Not a gull, but this Kestrel's a pretty agile bird.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 7, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Not a gull, but this Kestrel's a pretty agile bird.


Steve, the American Kestrel is a pretty tough capture, due to their speed and agility, they are moving constantly and at break-neck speed! Great job, this is a really nice image! Congrats! 8)


----------



## Omar H (Apr 7, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Not a gull, but this Kestrel's a pretty agile bird.



Awesome bird. This is a male. Great picture! congrats.


----------



## Mr Bean (Apr 7, 2013)

Kookaburra. He had just had a plunge in the dam next door and landed on this branch, which was illuminated by a beam of late afternoon light.

5D3 - 300mm f4 with 1.4x TC III


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 7, 2013)

Black-crowned Night Heron taken today. 7D, 100-400mmL, hand held, ISO 100.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 7, 2013)

Black-crowned Night Heron taken today. 7D, 100-400mmL, hand held, ISO 100.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 7, 2013)

Black-crowned Night Heron taken today. 7D, 100-400mmL, hand held, ISO 100.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 7, 2013)

Black-crowned Night Heron taken today. 7D, 100-400mmL, hand held, ISO 100.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 7, 2013)

Black-crowned Night Heron taken today. 7D, 100-400mmL, hand held, ISO 100.


----------



## revup67 (Apr 7, 2013)

a Pacific-slope Flycatcher..taken at Casper's Park..southern California.




Pacific-slope Flycatcher (7142) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## bjd (Apr 7, 2013)

Not a particularly well lit (against the sun) or sharp shot. And he's a long way off. Saw this guy in our garden about a week ago looking very bloody, today he does look somewhat better. Obviously something got him. But I think he's going to survive.

Cheers


----------



## ajf (Apr 7, 2013)

bjd said:


> Not a particularly well lit (against the sun) or sharp shot. And he's a long way off. Saw this guy in our garden about a week ago looking very bloody, today he does look somewhat better. Obviously something got him. But I think he's going to survive.
> 
> Cheers



I think what got your bird was avian pox.


----------



## bjd (Apr 7, 2013)

ajf said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Not a particularly well lit (against the sun) or sharp shot. And he's a long way off. Saw this guy in our garden about a week ago looking very bloody, today he does look somewhat better. Obviously something got him. But I think he's going to survive.
> ...



Is that a joke? Obviously not I just googled it. I got another shot this afternoon and it is a growth of some sort.
Last time it was very bloody, now seems to have a crust. 
Had another one in the garden a few years ago that had something similar growing out of one eye. 
It got very tame when it realized that food could be had very easily. Hung around for at least 8 weeks.
Here's a better shot taken this afternoon:


----------



## chauncey (Apr 8, 2013)

Damn...this is tough company. Here are some Lovebirds and Sand Cranes.


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 8, 2013)

Osprey from the Everglades


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow, John, you nailed that one. What's the megadata for that photo?


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 8, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Wow, John, you nailed that one. What's the megadata for that photo?


Thanks. 7D, 70-300f/4-5.6 L lens, 1/640th sec, f/5.6, ISO 100


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 8, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Osprey from the Everglades


Perfect


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 8, 2013)

I had asked a while ago for advice on photographing Chickadees. I got lots of useful advice on setting up blinds, use of long lenses, remote triggers, etc. It turns out that what I needed was a pocket full of sunflower seeds.

Taken with a 60D, 100L macro lens, ISO320....while using the camera one handed  This is the full picture, no cropping.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 8, 2013)

Snowbirds by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Slashp (Apr 8, 2013)

Close up on a duck


----------



## atosk930 (Apr 8, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I had asked a while ago for advice on photographing Chickadees. I got lots of useful advice on setting up blinds, use of long lenses, remote triggers, etc. It turns out that what I needed was a pocket full of sunflower seeds.
> 
> Taken with a 60D, 100L macro lens, ISO320....while using the camera one handed  This is the full picture, no cropping.



this is awesome, nothing like having them eat out of the palm of your hand


----------



## rpt (Apr 8, 2013)

atosk930 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I had asked a while ago for advice on photographing Chickadees. I got lots of useful advice on setting up blinds, use of long lenses, remote triggers, etc. It turns out that what I needed was a pocket full of sunflower seeds.
> ...


So Don is a bird whisperer too! Wow! We have at least two on this forum. Gary Samples was the first I thought. 
I hope I am not missing any one...


----------



## bjd (Apr 8, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I had asked a while ago for advice on photographing Chickadees. I got lots of useful advice on setting up blinds, use of long lenses, remote triggers, etc. It turns out that what I needed was a pocket full of sunflower seeds.
> 
> Taken with a 60D, 100L macro lens, ISO320....while using the camera one handed  This is the full picture, no cropping.


Hi, I've managed it with Blue Tits, Great Tits, Thrushes and I'm now working on a Robin.
For most birds Mealyworms are the way to go, obviously they must be insect eaters.

I get the birds to associate me with food and can call some with a whistle (through my lips).
Some even sit on the patio and call me if there is no other food out.

The best time is coming up when they are in feeding stress with their young, then they are easier
to "Persuade". Keep fairly quiet, provide a safe place for them to feed (where you sit) and try to give
them a reproducable situation at the start, makes them less nervous.

A good way to start is a white saucer with a few worms on it under/near the normal feeding spot,
they'll notice the movement pretty quickly. Then you move the saucer gradually in your direction.
Going onto my hand was a big step for most birds, but they would fairly quickly sit in the bush next 
to me and take worms out of my hands, while still sat on a branch.

And in the end you keep hold of the worm, meaning it gets torn apart between your fingers, but keeping
the bird closer for a longer period.

Here's fluffy, been a around a while now.

Cheers


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 8, 2013)

atosk930 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I had asked a while ago for advice on photographing Chickadees. I got lots of useful advice on setting up blinds, use of long lenses, remote triggers, etc. It turns out that what I needed was a pocket full of sunflower seeds.
> ...


It works on Grey Jays too.... And no, I am NOT going to try this with the eagles at work.......


----------



## MaxPower (Apr 8, 2013)

Eagle 8)


----------



## dolina (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow Don! That's one surprising photo! Wish the birds here were as friendly!




Luzon Hornbill (Penelopides manillae) by alabang, on Flickr

The Luzon Hornbill (Penelopides manillae), sometimes called Luzon Tarictic Hornbill, is a species of hornbill in the Bucerotidae family. It is endemic to forests on Luzon and nearby islands in the northern Philippines. As is the case with all Philippine tarictic hornbills, it has been considered a subspecies of P. panini.[2]

There are two subspecies of the Luzon Hornbill: The relatively widespread nominate, and subniger from the islands of Polillo and Patnanongan.[2] It was hunted for meat, but now is considered to be safe as a new hunting ban has been enforced.

Source: Luzon Hornbill - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Taken: Ternate, Cavite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Settings: Exif | Luzon Hornbill (Penelopides manillae) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 8, 2013)

Here are 2 of my bird portraits (slightly cropped and downsized). The Rook is shot with the 400/5.6L and the Black-headed Gull's shot with the 70-200/4L IS. Both were taken on my Canon 7D.


----------



## Atonegro (Apr 8, 2013)

It's a baby-owl.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 8, 2013)

bjd said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I had asked a while ago for advice on photographing Chickadees. I got lots of useful advice on setting up blinds, use of long lenses, remote triggers, etc. It turns out that what I needed was a pocket full of sunflower seeds.
> ...


Don & bjd ... AWESOME!


----------



## rpt (Apr 9, 2013)

bjd said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I had asked a while ago for advice on photographing Chickadees. I got lots of useful advice on setting up blinds, use of long lenses, remote triggers, etc. It turns out that what I needed was a pocket full of sunflower seeds.
> ...


Wow! Thanks for sharing. This is fantastic!


----------



## revup67 (Apr 9, 2013)

House Wren - taken on 4-7-13




House Wren (7298) by Revup67, on Flickr

Pacific-throat Flycatcher taken on 4-7-13




Pacific-slope Flycatcher (7217) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 10, 2013)

Cinnamon Teal. Photographed this morning. 5D iii, 100-400 F4-5.6L IS, ISO 320.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 10, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Osprey from the Everglades


John, that's a sweet image! Congratulations, you really nailed that one!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 10, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Cinnamon Teal. Photographed this morning. 5D iii, 100-400 F4-5.6L IS, ISO 320.


Steven, that's gorgeous! Were you using a better beamer or some on or off camera flash? Great Job!


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 10, 2013)

Strictly natural light for this photo. I took the picture about one hour after sunrise, the sun was still fairly low in the sky and was shining from my left to my right. There was a very light haze and the sunlight was somewhat diffused as a result. The light really highlighted the bird's eyes and brightened his feathers for me.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 10, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Strictly natural light for this photo. I took the picture about one hour after sunrise, the sun was still fairly low in the sky and was shining from my left to my right. There was a very light haze and the sunlight was somewhat diffused as a result. The light really highlighted the bird's eyes and brightened his feathers for me.


I'd have to agree, the ambient shot the IQ on this one over the top! Great image!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 10, 2013)

revup67, nice pic of the Wren


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 11, 2013)

A little bird that I've had a great deal of difficulty photographing. Yellow Rumped Warbler. They don't sit still for very long, that's for sure.


----------



## applecider (Apr 12, 2013)

Steven about the yellow rumpled warbler, does it skitter in a tree and then make a short loop out into a clear area as if catching bugs. I've been seeing a bird like this in portland or, and having equal difficulty catching it. Later I'll see if I have any portable images, I was having trouble identifying it.
Regards


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 12, 2013)

Wild turkey.... in ten years they have gone from a rare sighting to a common visitor. This fellow had about a dozen hens keeping him company.


----------



## jrista (Apr 12, 2013)

American Coot at Duck Lake, City Park, Denver, Colorado:






*Canon EOS 7D + EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS + Gitzo GT3532LS*

Eurasian Collared Dove, My Backyard:






Visit my web site for more!


----------



## dolina (Apr 12, 2013)

Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) is a distinctively coloured, highly dispersive, medium-sized rail of the family Rallidae. This species comprises several subspecies found throughout much of Australasia and the south-west Pacific region, including the Philippines (where it is known as Tikling), New Guinea, Australia, New Zealand (where it is known as the Banded Rail or Moho-pereru in Māori),[2] and numerous smaller islands, covering a range of latitudes from the tropics to the Subantarctic.

It is a largely terrestrial bird the size of a small domestic chicken, with mainly brown upperparts, finely banded black and white underparts, a white eyebrow, chestnut band running from the bill round the nape, with a buff band on the breast. It utilises a range of moist or wetland habitats with low, dense vegetation for cover. It is usually quite shy but may become very tame and bold in some circumstances, such as in island resorts within the Great Barrier Reef region.[3]

The Buff-banded Rail is an omnivorous scavenger which feeds on a range of terrestrial invertebrates and small vertebrates, seeds, fallen fruit and other vegetable matter, as well as carrion and refuse. Its nest is usually situated in dense grassy or reedy vegetation close to water, with a clutch size of 3-4. Although some island populations may be threatened, or even exterminated, by introduced predators, the species as a whole appears to be safe and its conservation status is considered to be of Least Concern.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buff-banded_Rail

Taken: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Ba%C3%B1os,_Laguna

Settings: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alabang/8640215278/#meta/


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 12, 2013)

Female Moorhen on her nest of eggs...taken today Apr 11 with 7D, 100-400mmL @400mm, AE priority, f/8, 1/500s, ISO 800, hand held. PP in DPP and cropped.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Female Moorhen on her nest of eggs...taken today Apr 11 with 7D, 100-400mmL @400mm, AE priority, f/8, 1/500s, ISO 800, hand held. PP in DPP and cropped.





Really good control of contrast, smooth gradient all the way. Nice


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 12, 2013)

Sporgon, thanks for the kind remarks.


----------



## Harv (Apr 12, 2013)

Great Grey Owl


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 12, 2013)

Harv said:


> Great Grey Owl


That's a GREAT Great Grey Owl picture....

I had one hanging around for half of the winter but was rarely able to get near it. Apologies for the quality of the second picture, it was taken at quite a distance and is upsampled (worse than 100 percent crop).... but you can see the mouse hanging from the beak.... it swallowed it whole!


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2013)

Harv said:


> Great Grey Owl




Great shot! I love it.


----------



## chauncey (Apr 12, 2013)

Tried a high key look with this one...


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 12, 2013)

Eastern Screech Owl 





85mm 1.2L on a 5D Mark II


----------



## jrista (Apr 12, 2013)

bwfishing said:


> Eastern Screech Owl
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great shot! Love those big eyes.


----------



## Barrfly (Apr 12, 2013)

Goose on a hot tin roof.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2013)

Use the "Remove" fonction.


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 12, 2013)

jrista said:


> That's a great shot! Love those big eyes.



Thank you for the kind comment, very much appreciated.


----------



## TeenTog (Apr 12, 2013)

I have NO IDEA what this is, but it was taken at the Lincoln Park Zoo.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2013)

I think that's an Eurasian Spoonbill.


----------



## TeenTog (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Click! And BTW The pictureisn't actually that grainy......


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 13, 2013)

bwfishing said:


> Eastern Screech Owl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell you how much I really love this image BW! Composition is awesome, the charred tree, it's overall just a really great image, congratulations!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> maybe a little off topic but its got a bird in it!
> 
> 
> 7D 500 f4 IS USM 1.4x II


That's cool!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 13, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Tried a high key look with this one...


I tend to like it Chauncey. I think the radius setting could be pulled in a bit though in order to reduce that edging around their heads and necks... great attempt. As I said, I tend to like it myself...


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Pretty Bird (NOT!)


Their bodies are beautiful though! Seems to serve no purpose, not to have feathers on their heads! I would love to see one sometime that was just a freak of nature with a full head of feathers, just for giggles! Nice image! Good head study!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 13, 2013)

Harv said:


> Great Grey Owl


Beautiful image Harv!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 13, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> A little bird that I've had a great deal of difficulty photographing. Yellow Rumped Warbler. They don't sit still for very long, that's for sure.


Great image Steven! I caught some images a few weeks ago of one, haven't looked at them yet but mine had almost a blue color to him, where yours is darker, almost black... interesting how they vary like that! That's a real beauty!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 13, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Wild turkey.... in ten years they have gone from a rare sighting to a common visitor. This fellow had about a dozen hens keeping him company.


Don, that's really cool! I see a lot of Turkeys out here, just not Tom's, not in full show regallia anyway! Great job!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 13, 2013)

dolina said:


> Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> The Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) is a distinctively coloured, highly dispersive, medium-sized rail of the family Rallidae. This species comprises several subspecies found throughout much of Australasia and the south-west Pacific region, including the Philippines (where it is known as Tikling), New Guinea, Australia, New Zealand (where it is known as the Banded Rail or Moho-pereru in Māori),[2] and numerous smaller islands, covering a range of latitudes from the tropics to the Subantarctic.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful bird Dolina! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 13, 2013)

dolina said:


> Wow Don! That's one surprising photo! Wish the birds here were as friendly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys definitely have some cool birds! 8)


----------



## chauncey (Apr 14, 2013)

Just a couple of swans in search of supper


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 14, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> I can't tell you how much I really love this image BW! Composition is awesome, the charred tree, it's overall just a really great image, congratulations!



Thank you, Ken! I saw the image in the viewfinder after taking this shot and told the person next to me that I really love this owl


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 14, 2013)

Harv said:


> Great Grey Owl


For some reason that owl reminds me of "Gandalf the Grey" (from Lord of the Rings) ... Man that owl has so much character ... superb image ... Great job.


----------



## greger (Apr 14, 2013)

I might have not posted a portrait. I apologize in advance. This is my best pic so far with my 7D 70-200 F4 and 2X.


----------



## bjd (Apr 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > Great Grey Owl
> ...


Great shot, seems somehow to remind me of Marvin. ;D

How did you get the shot? In the wild?

Cheers Brian


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is a White Cheeked Bulbul (Pycononotus leucogenys) ... this guy (or gal) was perched on the tip of a branch singing during a nasty dust storm ... the brown background is the dust storm but using a better beamer (on 600EX-RT) helped isolate the bird and make the background look a lot better than the horrible dust storm my eyes could see.
Image made with:
5D MK III + Sigma 150-500mm OS at 500mm, f/11, ISO 160 & 600 EX-RT with Better Beamer Flash Extender


----------



## bjd (Apr 14, 2013)

Nothing too startling here, just a Siskin Squabble, a lone Siskin, a Robin and a Blue Tit attack:

Canon 5DIII EF 100-400


----------



## Ardan (Apr 14, 2013)

Grey heron. Bumped into this guy while walking in the harbour near the fishing docks. He really wasn't all that shy, I suppose the fishermen there feed him a fish occasionally.

60D + 70-200 f/4 IS + 1.4x iii @ 280mm, f/5.6, ISO 200


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 14, 2013)

bjd said:


> Nothing too startling here, just a Siskin Squabble, a lone Siskin, a Robin and a Blue Tit attack:
> 
> Canon 5DIII EF 100-400


The first pic of the 2 birds is definitely sterling.


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 14, 2013)

A few more Everglades shots. 7D with 70-300L.


----------



## InterMurph (Apr 14, 2013)

You people know what a "portrait" is, don't you?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 14, 2013)

Canon 6D + 70-300L @300mm, f/5.6. Shot in the middle of snow storm, so the color is muted (but in a nice way)




Better than Winter by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 14, 2013)

InterMurph said:


> You people know what a "portrait" is, don't you?


A Cock ( Gallus domesticus)


----------



## applecider (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you Steven Kessel for the bird id
Yellow Rumped Warbler,, a skittery little bird caught at 1/2500 f6.3 iso 1600 1dx


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 14, 2013)

Sarcoramphus papa (King Vulture)





200mm f/2.8L II USM on a 5D Mark II


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 14, 2013)

One more... Golden Eagle 





70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM on a 5D Mark II


----------



## RMC33 (Apr 15, 2013)

Red Tail Hawk
1Dx, 500 f/4II and 1.4x TC III
ISO 400, f/8 @ 1/1600


----------



## dolina (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone and lovely images everyone!




Common Moorhen (Gallinula chloropus) by alabang, on Flickr

The Common Moorhen (Gallinula chloropus) (also known as the "swamp chicken"[2]) is a bird in the Rallidae family with an almost worldwide distribution. The North and South American Committees of the American Ornithologists' Union and the International Ornithological Committee have voted on or before July 2011 to split the American forms into a new species Common Gallinule, and implemented that decision;[3] however, no other committee has voted to change taxonomy yet.

The Common Moorhen lives around well-vegetated marshes, ponds, canals and other wetlands. The species is not found in the polar regions, or many tropical rainforests. Elsewhere it is likely the most common rail species, except for the Eurasian Coot or American Coot in some regions.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Moorhen

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Ba%C3%B1os,_Laguna

Settings: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alabang/8642520348/#meta/in/photostream


----------



## TF (Apr 15, 2013)

Green bee-eater shot with 7D + 100-400mm


----------



## nmastoras (Apr 15, 2013)

Flamingo during take off! Canon 40D & Sigma 120-400 @ 400mm


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 15, 2013)

dolina said:


> Thank you everyone and lovely images everyone!



Ditto....absolutely gorgeous


----------



## jrista (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure if anyone saw these the first time I posted them. I got a couple of security blocks the first time, maybe they will go through this time:

American Coot at Duck Lake, City Park, Denver, Colorado:






*Canon EOS 7D + EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS + Gitzo GT3532LS*

Eurasian Collared Dove, My Backyard:






Visit my web site for more!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 15, 2013)

bwfishing said:


> Sarcoramphus papa (King Vulture)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a pretty awesome looking bird!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 15, 2013)

TF said:


> Green bee-eater shot with 7D + 100-400mm


What a pretty bird TF! Nice image!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 15, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson_Bill said:
> ...


+1 Gotcha, you'd think that more eagles would be the same then...


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 15, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Here is a White Cheeked Bulbul (Pycononotus leucogenys) ... this guy (or gal) was perched on the tip of a branch singing during a nasty dust storm ... the brown background is the dust storm but using a better beamer (on 600EX-RT) helped isolate the bird and make the background look a lot better than the horrible dust storm my eyes could see.
> Image made with:
> 5D MK III + Sigma 150-500mm OS at 500mm, f/11, ISO 160 & 600 EX-RT with Better Beamer Flash Extender


Nice! Do you find yourself using your better beamer a lot or just occasionally? I throw a Rogue Flash Bender on my 580EX II quite often, I just wasn't sure if the better beamer was a noticeably excellent upgrade or if was "for the birds"! 

Have you used both that you may be able to comment? Seems like the BB would get me a bit more reach in some cases, I just don't know that for sure... 

Thanks! 
Ken


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 16, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> bwfishing said:
> 
> 
> > Sarcoramphus papa (King Vulture)
> ...



Thanks Ken! Yeah, you should see the wingspan on this guy, it has to be something like 7 feet across.


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 16, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson_Bill said:
> ...



Interesting... Excellent capture of the Turkey Vulture BTW!


----------



## Hannes (Apr 16, 2013)

I came across a grey heron the other day in the local park being very tolerant of the people and dogs walking past


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2013)

a couple of pics taken in the garden


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> a couple of pics taken in the garden



Gorgeous color in that first one. Very nice!


----------



## dolina (Apr 16, 2013)

Lovely King Vulture!

I installed Lightroom 5 Beta to try out its advance healing brush to remove obstructions like the blade of grass you see in the previous image.




Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) by alabang, on Flickr

What do you think? Was the retouching noticeable?


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 16, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > a couple of pics taken in the garden
> ...



+1 You have a GREAT garden  Love the clarity and sharpness on the first one too!


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 16, 2013)

dolina said:


> Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> The Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) is a distinctively coloured, highly dispersive, medium-sized rail of the family Rallidae. This species comprises several subspecies found throughout much of Australasia and the south-west Pacific region, including the Philippines (where it is known as Tikling), New Guinea, Australia, New Zealand (where it is known as the Banded Rail or Moho-pereru in Māori),[2] and numerous smaller islands, covering a range of latitudes from the tropics to the Subantarctic.
> 
> ...



Looks better without the blade of grass in front of the Buff-banded Rail 
It (blade of grass) appeared to be coming out of nowhere so it was a good choice to remove IMHO.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2013)

bwfishing said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > bwfishing said:
> ...


Wow, that's huge as well. I must say, this is one of my favorite "portrait" images of Avian, mostly as it's so unusual, ugly and fantastically beautiful all in one! Do you have any images with the whole body?


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 16, 2013)

dolina said:


> Lovely King Vulture!
> 
> Thank you! He was a really good surprise! I've seen black and turkey vultures flying around, but only seen this kind in the Zoo.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2013)

dolina said:


> Lovely King Vulture!
> 
> I installed Lightroom 5 Beta to try out its advance healing brush to remove obstructions like the blade of grass you see in the previous image.
> 
> ...


Much better. Did the new healing brush work in a fashion similar to CS6 or Elements 11 by any chance?


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hannes said:


> I came across a grey heron the other day in the local park being very tolerant of the people and dogs walking past


Nice image Hannes! I'm pretty certain this is a breeding aged Great Blue Heron however. Unless you are from overseas somewhere, I'm not aware of any "Grey Heron" in the US... I could be wrong but I'm fairly certain. Nice image, none the less!


----------



## dolina (Apr 16, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Much better. Did the new healing brush work in a fashion similar to CS6 or Elements 11 by any chance?


I've never used CS6 or Elements 11.

I based my workflow on this video.

Lightroom 5 beta: Advanced Healing Brush


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 16, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> bwfishing said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...



Ken, it's one of my favorites for the same reason's too ;D

Yes, well I have one other posted on my flickr account. I was in a hurry to change the settings because I thought the King Vulture was preparing for flight, but changed to jumping down to the ground. Pretty silly looking capture, but I like it anyway. Here is the link, as this thread is for portraits and did not want to post that image here...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8656034062/#in/photostream/


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2013)

bwfishing said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > bwfishing said:
> ...


BW, that's really a beautiful bird. I looked at your flicker image, I've got a lot of birds in that awkward spot! No worries, I'm even more impressed with it's beauty now! Do you know where those type of Vultures are from?


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2013)

Great-Crested Flycatcher~ 
5D Mk III with EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II
1/2000 sec
f/3.5
ISO 400


----------



## davidgator (Apr 16, 2013)

Burrowing Owl


----------



## Rez (Apr 16, 2013)

Bohemian waxwing


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 16, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> bwfishing said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...



From my understanding the geographical range: Mexico and Venezuela, through to Argentina. I'm headed towards Venezuela fairly soon so maybe I'll get a chance to see more...

That look that the Flycatcher has in the second one is priceless. Looking at the camera as if to say what is that?


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 17, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Hannes said:
> 
> 
> > I came across a grey heron the other day in the local park being very tolerant of the people and dogs walking past
> ...


Looks like a Great Blue Heron to me as well.... I see them all over the place (Eastern Ontario, Canada) and there is one that regularly feeds at the end of my yard.... I never get tired of seeing them.


----------



## rpt (Apr 17, 2013)

InterMurph said:


> You people know what a "portrait" is, don't you?


Fantastic! Well done!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 17, 2013)

A breeding pair of Ospreys.... breeding!

Shot with SX-50, F8.0, ISO100, 1/400 sec, 1200mm equivalent focal length.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> A breeding pair of Ospreys.... breeding!
> 
> Shot with SX-50, F8.0, ISO100, 1/400 sec, 1200mm equivalent focal length.


Love Osprey! I think years ago people used to also call them "Fish Eagles". They're one of my favorite, I never get tired of pursuing the "money shot" with Osprey!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Hannes said:
> ...


Here's one or two for comparison... *The little white marks in the 2nd image isn't dust, it's rain! Just starting to come down when the image was taken...


----------



## rpt (Apr 17, 2013)

Krob, you are in form! Great shots!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 17, 2013)

rpt said:


> Krob, you are in form! Great shots!


RPT you're very kind, thank you!


----------



## J.R. (Apr 17, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> A breeding pair of Ospreys.... breeding!
> 
> Shot with SX-50, F8.0, ISO100, 1/400 sec, 1200mm equivalent focal length.



Nice work there with the SX-50 ... Looks like a great P&S.


----------



## chauncey (Apr 17, 2013)

Ya just gotta teach them to feed themselves


----------



## rpt (Apr 17, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Ya just gotta teach them to feed themselves


Lovely picture. Love the golden hue of the sun.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 17, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Ya just gotta teach them to feed themselves


Sweet ... great capture


----------



## Hannes (Apr 17, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Hannes said:
> 
> 
> > I came across a grey heron the other day in the local park being very tolerant of the people and dogs walking past
> ...



Thanks! This is however fairly central London, UK (Battersea park) where there is at least one pair but probably more herons nesting

I suppose it might be a blue but that'd be pretty rare in Europe as far as I've understood it. Magnificent bird none the less


----------



## dolina (Apr 17, 2013)

Philippine Bulbul (Hypsipetes philippinus) by alabang, on Flickr


The Philippine Bulbul (Hypsipetes philippinus) is a songbird species in the bulbul family (Pycnonotidae). It is often placed in the genus Ixos, but is better retained in Hypsipetes as long as this is not entirely merged into Ixos, as it is quite closely related to the type species of Hypsipetes, the Black Bulbul (H. leucocephalus).[1]

It is endemic to the Philippines. Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests and subtropical or tropical moist montane forests; on Mount Kitanglad on Mindanao for example it is abundant in any kind of primary forest at least between 500 and 2,250 m ASL.[2]

Fledglings of the Philippine Bulbul were recorded on Mindanao in late April, but the breeding season seems to be prolonged as females with ripe ovarian follicles were still found in April and May. Territorial songs are heard at lower altitudes as late as May, while further upslope the birds are silent at that time of year and presumably engaged in breeding activity. The Besra (Accipiter virgatus) has been recorded as a predator of young Philippine Bulbuls, and this or other goshawks might also catch adult birds.[3]

A common and adaptable bird as long as sufficient forest remains, it is not considered a threatened species by the IUCN.[4]

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine_Bulbul

Taken: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ternate,_Cavite


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 17, 2013)

dolina said:


> Philippine Bulbul (Hypsipetes philippinus) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Philippine Bulbul (Hypsipetes philippinus) is a songbird species in the bulbul family (Pycnonotidae). It is often placed in the genus Ixos, but is better retained in Hypsipetes as long as this is not entirely merged into Ixos, as it is quite closely related to the type species of Hypsipetes, the Black Bulbul (H. leucocephalus).[1]
> ...


I'm not sure about the border or not, but I love this image Dolina!


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 18, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Ya just gotta teach them to feed themselves



Awh... Too cute!


----------



## applecider (Apr 18, 2013)

Scrub Jay at Knoll wetland.

1DX 7.1 1/640 iso 1000


----------



## gary samples (Apr 18, 2013)

1Ds mark II
Northern Harrier Male 
600mm f/4. 1/640 iso 400


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 18, 2013)

Red Winged Blackbird, at Sweetwater Wetlands in Tucson, Az.


----------



## rpt (Apr 18, 2013)

applecider said:


> Scrub Jay at Knoll wetland.
> 
> 1DX 7.1 1/640 iso 1000


Fabulous! What is that yellow stuff?


----------



## PKinDenmark (Apr 18, 2013)

A jay in my garden - made with my new 6D and 70-200mm 4.0 IS @ 200mm f/4.5.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 18, 2013)

PKinDenmark said:


> A jay in my garden - made with my new 6D and 70-200mm 4.0 IS @ 200mm f/4.5.




Good to see the Eurasian Jay making an appearance on CR, it is a beautiful bird.


----------



## dolina (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Krob78.




Common Moorhen (Gallinula chloropus) by alabang, on Flickr

The Common Moorhen (Gallinula chloropus) (also known as the "swamp chicken"[2]) is a bird in the Rallidae family with an almost worldwide distribution. The North and South American Committees of the American Ornithologists' Union and the International Ornithological Committee have voted on or before July 2011 to split the American forms into a new species Common Gallinule, and implemented that decision;[3] however, no other committee has voted to change taxonomy yet.

The Common Moorhen lives around well-vegetated marshes, ponds, canals and other wetlands. The species is not found in the polar regions, or many tropical rainforests. Elsewhere it is likely the most common rail species, except for the Eurasian Coot or American Coot in some regions.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Moorhen

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Ba%C3%B1os,_Laguna


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

gary samples said:


> 1Ds mark II
> Northern Harrier Male
> 600mm f/4. 1/640 iso 400


As usual Gary, fantastic image!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

PKinDenmark said:


> A jay in my garden - made with my new 6D and 70-200mm 4.0 IS @ 200mm f/4.5.


What kind of Jay is that Pkin?


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Red Winged Blackbird, at Sweetwater Wetlands in Tucson, Az.


Steven, Wetlands in AZ?? That's almost an Oximoron isn't it? Great image!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

applecider said:


> Scrub Jay at Knoll wetland.
> 
> 1DX 7.1 1/640 iso 1000


nice!


----------



## gary samples (Apr 19, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > 1Ds mark II
> ...


thank you very much ! 
I can get lucky


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

gary samples said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > gary samples said:
> ...


Indeed!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

1st Image: Great Egret ~ 7D, EF 100-400mm, f/5.6, 1/1250th sec, ISO 100, 400mm

2nd: American Kestrel ~ 7D, EF 100-400mm, f/5.6, 1/60th sec, ISO 100, Ex comp +0.7, 400mm

Yes, I have a 5d Mk III. But how do I hate my 7D?? How does anyone? I don't think I ever will! :


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

Belted Kingfisher~
Image 1: 7D, [email protected], 1/400th, ISO 320, f/5.6

Image 2: 7D, [email protected]@250mm, 1/800th, ISO 100, f/5.6


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

Great Blue Heron, Inner Reflection..


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

Great Egret ~ Head Study...


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

Imature Bald Eagle 
Great Blue Heron on Blue... 
Red Shouldered Hawk 3/4 Portrait


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

Great Blue Heron Sculpture at Sunset
Ferran Park, Eustis, FL

Do bird scuptures count?? :


----------



## applecider (Apr 19, 2013)

Great stuff krob like the light on the egret and the American kestrel.

Rpt the yellow on the scrub jay pic is some kind of lichen, all our pacific nw trees have moss lichen or mistletoe it seems.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

applecider said:


> Great stuff krob like the light on the egret and the American kestrel.
> 
> Rpt the yellow on the scrub jay pic is some kind of lichen, all our pacific nw trees have moss lichen or mistletoe it seems.


Thanks Apple!


----------



## Romy Ocon (Apr 19, 2013)

*Pied Fantail* (_Rhipidura javanica_)
Canon 1D MII + EF 100-400 IS + Sigma 1.4x TC, 560 mm, f/8 (wide open), ISO 400, 1/320 sec, hand held


----------



## PKinDenmark (Apr 19, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> PKinDenmark said:
> 
> 
> > A jay in my garden - made with my new 6D and 70-200mm 4.0 IS @ 200mm f/4.5.
> ...


This is what would translate directly from Danish 'Skovskade' to English 'Forest Jay'.
Correct name will be: Eurasian Jay (Garrulus glandarius)
See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasian_Jay

This was noted by Sporgon, too. Thank you. 

This jay is rather shy, but as I feed regularly in my garden I have them as guests almost daily, and taking care to move slowly I can phtograph them through an open window.

I hereby add another one, that I got recently with my new kit (6D): 
Kernebideren = Hawfinch (Coccothraustes coccothraustes)
aka 'The flying Nutcracker'


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

PKinDenmark said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > PKinDenmark said:
> ...


Excellent! Thank you so much!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 19, 2013)

Romy Ocon said:


> *Pied Fantail* (_Rhipidura javanica_)
> Canon 1D MII + EF 100-400 IS + Sigma 1.4x TC, 560 mm, f/8 (wide open), ISO 400, 1/320 sec, hand held


Nice Romy!


----------



## rpt (Apr 19, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Great Blue Heron, Inner Reflection..


Lovely! What do you do to get these blue shades in the water and the sky. In my pics it goes to white


----------



## Crapking (Apr 19, 2013)

Early bird...



13NX3013 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 19, 2013)

gary samples said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > gary samples said:
> ...



+1 Another awesome shot! You are so consistent that we all know it's more than just luck... You have got talent and a true gift and from what I can tell you put in a good amount of time into what you do! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Belted Kingfisher~
> Image 1: 7D, [email protected], 1/400th, ISO 320, f/5.6
> 
> Image 2: 7D, [email protected]@250mm, 1/800th, ISO 100, f/5.6



WOW! What a great series! Kingfisher's are one of my favorites! Great shot!


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Imature Bald Eagle
> Great Blue Heron on Blue...
> Red Shouldered Hawk 3/4 Portrait



Great Red Shouldered Hawk 3/4 Portrait!


----------



## rpt (Apr 19, 2013)

Crapking said:


> Early bird...
> 13NX3013 by PVC 2012, on Flickr


Nice one!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 19, 2013)

Burrowing Owl by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Apr 19, 2013)

Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


Something whimsical



Watch Out! Coming in Hot! by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 19, 2013)

dawgfanjeff, I like the second pic ... really funny ... nice shot.


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> dawgfanjeff, I like the second pic ... really funny ... nice shot.



+1 It looks like an airliner on landing.


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Apr 20, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> dawgfanjeff, I like the second pic ... really funny ... nice shot.



Yeah, everybody get a chuckle out of that one. Looks like his first landing


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 20, 2013)

Not an exotic bird but nice, nonetheless. Mallard drake, 5D iii, 100-400 F4 - 5.6L


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 20, 2013)

And, here's a Mexican Mallard -- a subspecies -- ignoring the insect on his neck.


----------



## bjd (Apr 21, 2013)

Ooops.......


----------



## bjd (Apr 21, 2013)

Great Tit.


----------



## bjd (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue Tit, Bearded Tit, ZZ-Tit or just a very orthodox one?


----------



## rpt (Apr 21, 2013)

bjd said:


> Great Tit.


Man! You are SO COOL!

And we have another bird whisperer!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 21, 2013)

rpt said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Great Blue Heron, Inner Reflection..
> ...


Usually the time of day and the right combo of shutter speed/aperture/iso... Time of day helps totally early morning or early evening, usually morning on some of these. I also look for the blue skies, if they are already blue, they usually stay blue... unless there's a cloud behind them... 

The only other thing I sometimes do is if the sky isn't looking quite right, sometimes I'll change the style setting in post to landscape to help bring out some colors in the sky, and pull back some of the saturation that may get on the subject if it's too much. It doesn't always work but we have a lot of blue skies here in Florida, it's usually a pretty color in early morning...

Thanks RPT, I appreciate your comments!


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2013)

bjd said:


> Great Tit.



Awesome.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 21, 2013)

Click said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Great Tit.
> ...


yes, Sweet! I used to get Black Capped Chickadees to do that when I was a kid, living in New England! Great job!


----------



## dolina (Apr 21, 2013)

Lovely tits! 




Little Egret (Egretta garzetta) by alabang, on Flickr

The Little Egret is more delicate-looking than any other heron-like bird which occurs in Britain. It is much smaller than a Grey Heron, with snowy white plumage, a long pointed black bill and black legs with strikingly yellow feet.
Habitat

Feeds by the edges of lakes, reservoirs, rivers, brackish lagoons and saltpans. Breeds in waterside trees and bushes.
Behaviour

The plumes which are present in spring serve to emphasise the threat and appeasement gestures given at the nest.
Migration

Most of the European population migrates west and south, mostly to north Africa but also, to an increasing degree, to the european side of the Mediterranean and the Atlantic coasts. After fledging, juveniles disperse almost randomly from July to September. This movement is presumably governed by prevailing feeding conditions.

Source: http://www.birdguides.com/species/species.asp?sp=20023

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntinlupa

EXIF: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alabang/8573613369/#meta/

Philippine birds


----------



## Mick (Apr 21, 2013)

I just love Raptors. My fav is the Kestrel, sat on some road kill, this female must have been starving as it rips the guts out of the dead rabbit. And no, its not set up either, its a wild bird.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 21, 2013)

dolina said:


> Lovely tits!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one gorgeous image. The color is just fabulous!


----------



## dolina (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you Dustin.  ALso saw your comment on my flickr. It was suggested I clone out the rusted metal bars. Will do so in the future.



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely tits!
> ...


----------



## Mick (Apr 21, 2013)

A few more from a recent trip.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 21, 2013)

Mick said:


> I just love Raptors. My fav is the Kestrel, sat on some road kill, this female must have been starving as it rips the guts out of the dead rabbit. And no, its not set up either, its a wild bird.



It is a dead bird, not rabbit. Nice shot though.


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 22, 2013)

dolina said:


> Thank you Dustin.  ALso saw your comment on my flickr. It was suggested I clone out the rusted metal bars. Will do so in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding! Really beautiful...


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 22, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Mick said:
> 
> 
> > I just love Raptors. My fav is the Kestrel, sat on some road kill, this female must have been starving as it rips the guts out of the dead rabbit. And no, its not set up either, its a wild bird.
> ...


In the first image anyway, a bird. The second doesn't look like a bird at all... And it's a different bird, He said that one is the female Kestrel. I think that's what he was saying anyway... ???


----------



## bjd (Apr 22, 2013)

rpt said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Great Tit.
> ...


Hey thanks for the kind words, and thanks to the others that commented too.
You're very kind. 

Here's a Greenfich squabble.


----------



## dolina (Apr 22, 2013)

THanks Krob78 and Dustin.




Streaked Fantail Warbler (Cisticola juncidis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Zitting Cisticola or Streaked Fantail Warbler (Cisticola juncidis), is widely distributed Old World warbler whose breeding range includes southern Europe, Africa (outside the deserts and rainforest), and southern Asia down to northern Australia. A small bird found mainly in grasslands, it is best identified by its rufous rump, lacks any gold on the collar and the brownish tail is tipped with white. During the breeding season, males have a zigzagging flight display accompanied by regular "zitting" calls that has been likened to repeated snips of a scissor. They build their pouch nest suspended within a clump of grass.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zitting_Cisticola

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Rice_Research_Institute

Philippine birds


----------



## bjd (Apr 22, 2013)

And an elegant Greenfinch landing.


----------



## bjd (Apr 22, 2013)

dolina said:


> Lovely tits!


Fabulous colours, just a great shot.


----------



## bwfishing (Apr 22, 2013)

dolina said:


> Lovely tits!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 on this fantastic capture!


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2013)

^^^ Little Egret (Egretta garzetta) by alabang, on Flickr


Great shot. Simply beautiful.


----------



## scarey83 (Apr 23, 2013)

I've only recently started but here's a few of mine. All hand-held, 7D, usually ISO 800 or 1600, no idea of the other settings.

Geese Flying (100-400 L)



IM130780.jpg by sm_carey, on Flickr

Swans Flying (100-400 L):



IM131697.jpg by sm_carey, on Flickr

Wren (70-300 L):



IM132508.jpg by sm_carey, on Flickr

Swans Fightling (100-400 L)



IM131916.jpg by sm_carey, on Flickr

Starlings (70-300 L)



IM132740.jpg by sm_carey, on Flickr

Blackbird (70-300 L)



IM133941.jpg by sm_carey, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Apr 23, 2013)

scarey83 said:


> I've only recently started but here's a few of mine. All hand-held, 7D, usually ISO 800 or 1600, no idea of the other settings.
> 
> Geese Flying (100-400 L)
> IM130780.jpg by sm_carey, on Flickr
> ...


The pairs are great!


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2013)

The Geese and the Swans flying ... Awesome. Great shots.


----------



## thfifthcrouch (Apr 23, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thefifthcrouch/8662212794/#in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thefifthcrouch/8543810824/#in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thefifthcrouch/7177881904/#in/photostream


----------



## J.R. (Apr 23, 2013)

House Sparrows with the 100-400mm


----------



## dolina (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks bjd and bwfishing. Lovely images scarey. Wicked shots JR.




Brown Shrike (Lanius cristatus) by alabang, on Flickr

The Brown Shrike is a migratory species and ringing studies show that they have a high fidelity to their wintering sites, often returning to the same locations each winter.[17][18][19] They begin establishing wintering territories shortly on arrival and their loud chattering or rattling calls are distinctive. Birds that arrive early and establish territories appear to have an advantage over those that arrive later in the winter areas.[20][21] The timing of their migration is very regular with their arrival in winter to India in August to September and departure in April.[22] During their winter period, they go through a premigratory moult.[17] Their song in the winter quarters is faint and somewhat resembles the call of the Rosy Starling and often includes mimicry of other birds. The beak remains closed when singing and only throat pulsations are visible although the bird moves its tail up and down while singing.[5][23]

The breeding season is late May or June and the breeding habitat includes the taiga, forest to semi-desert where they build a nest in a tree or bush, laying 2-6 eggs.[24]

They feed on mainly on insects, especially lepidoptera.[25] Like other shrikes, they impale prey on thorns. Small birds and lizards are also sometimes preyed on.[26] A white-eye (Zosterops) has been recorded in its larder.[5] They typically look out for prey from a perch and fly down towards the ground to capture them.[27]

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_Shrike

Taken: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ternate,_Cavite


----------



## jrista (Apr 24, 2013)

Just went out and did some bird photography for the first time in a good while. My EF 100-400mm lens was dropped, and I had to get it repaired. Finally got it back (although there is a story about that, resulting in the lens getting dropped AGAIN, which affected IQ, but not enough to be a huge problem.) Anyway, first time I've ever photographed an American Avocet. BEAUTIFUL BIRDS! They are rather large for a shore bird, with a slightly up-curved bill, with a beautiful rusty-colored head and white-ringed eyes. A fairly large group, at leas 12 strong at my highest count, was distributed along the sandy shore and mud flats of Cherry Creek Reservoir, in a wetland reserve area along the south east shore. This was one of the last few shots of the day, when the sun finally came out and was in the perfect position behind my, nicely illuminating the bird:







See more at my site (including the story about my lens).


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 24, 2013)

jrista said:


> Just went out and did some bird photography for the first time in a good while. My EF 100-400mm lens was dropped, and I had to get it repaired. Finally got it back (although there is a story about that, resulting in the lens getting dropped AGAIN, which affected IQ, but not enough to be a huge problem.) Anyway, first time I've ever photographed an American Avocet. BEAUTIFUL BIRDS! They are rather large for a shore bird, with a slightly up-curved bill, with a beautiful rusty-colored head and white-ringed eyes. A fairly large group, at leas 12 strong at my highest count, was distributed along the sandy shore and mud flats of Cherry Creek Reservoir, in a wetland reserve area along the south east shore. This was one of the last few shots of the day, when the sun finally came out and was in the perfect position behind my, nicely illuminating the bird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one J. I haven't caught one of these yet either. I was just thinking today that I need to put it on my list. They really are beautiful!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 24, 2013)

J.R. said:


> House Sparrows with the 100-400mm


Nice!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 24, 2013)

scarey83 said:


> I've only recently started but here's a few of mine. All hand-held, 7D, usually ISO 800 or 1600, no idea of the other settings.
> 
> Geese Flying (100-400 L)
> 
> ...


Love the pairs Scarey! :-X


----------



## jrista (Apr 24, 2013)

scarey83 said:


> I've only recently started but here's a few of mine. All hand-held, 7D, usually ISO 800 or 1600, no idea of the other settings.
> 
> Geese Flying (100-400 L)
> 
> ...



Those first two images are great! That synchronous flight is amazing!


----------



## jrista (Apr 24, 2013)

bjd said:


> Blue Tit, Bearded Tit, ZZ-Tit or just a very orthodox one?



It just looks like its molting. Every bird has two primary molts a year...one for breeding plumage, and one for winter plumage. When they are in the middle of a molt, or just about to molt, they can look a bit raddy and their colors/patterns aren't quite standard. This looks like a Blue Tit to me. Definitely not a Bearded.


----------



## jrista (Apr 24, 2013)

dolina said:


>



That is an excellent shot! Love the green background, really enhances the white feathers without overwhelming it.


----------



## jrista (Apr 24, 2013)

Mick said:


> A few more from a recent trip.



Is that a giant tadpole the GBH has? It doesn't look like a fish...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 24, 2013)

jrista said:


> scarey83 said:
> 
> 
> > I've only recently started but here's a few of mine. All hand-held, 7D, usually ISO 800 or 1600, no idea of the other settings.
> ...



Totally agree. That second image is stunning. Heading over to Flickr now to give it a fave!


----------



## dolina (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks jrista .


----------



## bjd (Apr 25, 2013)

jrista said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Tit, Bearded Tit, ZZ-Tit or just a very orthodox one?
> ...


Ooops, it was meant as a joke, due to the mouthfull of dog hair that it has in its beak........ :-\

When we brush our dog, in the springtime the hairs go into the feeder shown so birds can take them as nesting material.

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 25, 2013)

jrista said:


> Mick said:
> 
> 
> > A few more from a recent trip.
> ...


Its really hard to tell, maybe a crab or crawfish? Maybe a closeup at full resolution would tell?
Cheers Brian


----------



## rpt (Apr 25, 2013)

bjd said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > bjd said:
> ...


That's an idea! It is summer now and both dogs will start shedding soon!


----------



## dolina (Apr 25, 2013)

Grey Wagtail (Motacilla cinerea) by alabang, on Flickr

The Grey Wagtail (Motacilla cinerea) is a small member of the wagtail family, Motacillidae. The species looks similar to the Yellow Wagtail but has the yellow on its underside restricted to the throat and vent. Breeding males have a black throat. The species is widely distributed, with several populations breeding in Europe and Asia and migrating to tropical regions in Asia and Africa. They are usually seen on open marshy ground or meadows where they walk solitarily or in pairs along the ground, capturing insects that are disturbed. Like other wagtails, they frequently wag their tail and fly low with undulations and they have a sharp call that is often given in flight.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_Wagtail

Taken: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Ba%C3%B1os,_Laguna

EXIF: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alabang/8640426224/#meta/in/photostream


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 26, 2013)

Baby ducklings are back. 

Four weeks ago, a pair of baby ducks and their parents appeared in the drainage ditch by my house and I posted a few photos of them. The following night, the ducklings seemed to be abandoned and were frantically crying for their parents. Next morning there was no sign of the duck family. I thought that the herons here might have taken them. Today, they were back and I took some more photos.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 26, 2013)

Two more photos 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 26, 2013)

Great Blue Heron~ 
In Flight
1/1600 sec
f/5.6
ISO 200


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 26, 2013)

Anhinga in Flight...
1/2500 sec
f/5.6
ISO 800


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 26, 2013)

Wood Ducks in Flight
1/1600 sec
f/5.6
ISO 200


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 26, 2013)

Yellow Rumped Warbler~


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 26, 2013)

Bald Eagle in Flight
1/1600th
f/5.6
ISO 160


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 26, 2013)

Osprey~
1600 sec
f/6.3
ISO 200


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 26, 2013)

Red Shouldered Hawk in Flight
2000 sec
f/5.6
ISO 400


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 26, 2013)

Ken,
Love your BIF shots. I tried it once and only got a blurry blob ;D


----------



## bjd (Apr 26, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Yellow Rumped Warbler~


Fabulous shots Ken, all of them. 
Where were they taken? There's certainly a great diversity there, must be a lot of food available.
Cheers Brian


----------



## dab035 (Apr 26, 2013)

Alabama Bluebirds 2013. Canon G6


----------



## jrista (Apr 26, 2013)

dab035 said:


> Alabama Bluebirds 2013. Canon G6



Awesome!  That is one close up shot of mommy, there!


----------



## jrista (Apr 26, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Great Blue Heron~
> In Flight
> 1/1600 sec
> f/5.6
> ISO 200



Great shots, the eyes are nicely in focus. Sometimes its tough to get a cleanly focused eye of a bird in flight.


----------



## jrista (Apr 26, 2013)

I call this bub "Fat Boy".  I've been trying to get a shot of a pelican like this for a while now...one finally presented the perfect opportunity:




Read more...


----------



## jrista (Apr 26, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Bald Eagle in Flight
> 1/1600th
> f/5.6
> ISO 160



You've got a knack for birds in flight. All of these, the eagles, the osprey, really great shots.


----------



## rpt (Apr 26, 2013)

dab035 said:


> Alabama Bluebirds 2013. Canon G6


Just one word.

WOW!


----------



## rpt (Apr 26, 2013)

jrista said:


> I call this bub "Fat Boy".


Hopefully he will not explode


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 26, 2013)

jrista said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Bald Eagle in Flight
> ...


Jon, Thank you, you're very kind! That's a fantastic pelican image btw! I have had a couple White Pelican opps in the last two days but they are just a little too far out with my 100-400m on my FF. I think they wouldn't be much better on my 7d either... Someone gave me a lead on some nearby, so maybe tomorrow!

Thanks again for your kind words!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 26, 2013)

jrista said:


> I call this bub "Fat Boy".  I've been trying to get a shot of a pelican like this for a while now...one finally presented the perfect opportunity:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picture Perfect!!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 26, 2013)

jrista said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Great Blue Heron~
> ...


I agree, that's the hardest part, I need to get a decent gimbal instead of messing around and relying on my hand held skilz...


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 26, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Ken,
> Love your BIF shots. I tried it once and only got a blurry blob ;D


Thanks! Ha ha, I've got my fair share of "Blob in Flight" shots!! :


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 26, 2013)

bjd said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow Rumped Warbler~
> ...


Thank you very much Brian! Most of these ones were taken near my home in Mount Dora, FL. All of these last ones were on Lake Dora... Lots of Alligators too! Mating season and they are going crazy! They're all over the place.. Saw a Great Blue Heron standing on top of one a couple days ago, pounding the gator's head with his beak!! Sadly, I was on a quick run to pick the kids up from school and didn't have any gear with me... I never think of pulling out my iPhone for a quick photo, that would have worked I suppose... 

Funny to see anyway!


----------



## bjd (Apr 26, 2013)

rpt said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I call this bub "Fat Boy".
> ...


Hmmm, so what would be the correct shutter timing required to capture that?
Questions, questions, questions.......


----------



## jrista (Apr 26, 2013)

rpt said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I call this bub "Fat Boy".
> ...



He did take one hell of a dump before he flew off the sandbar later on...do we call that "exploding"? 



bjd said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



Hmm...you know me. We COULD get into that...physics and math and all...and a nasty, roiling, stinky white liquid mass floating through the air... (Might be a bit graphic for even this forum, though! )


----------



## jrista (Apr 26, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...



Yeah, 400mm on FF is a bit short. I don't think I could go lower than 600mm on FF. That is one of the reasons I value the 7D...it really gets you that needed reach in a pinch. I can't wait to plop a 600mm on my 7D. Even with the added reach, 400mm on the 7D still means I have to get close enough often enough that birds move away, or fly off. Having ~970mm equivalent would allow me to sit outside that bubble of comfort and get even better shots (sharper lens, wider aperture, lower ISO.)



Krob78 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I call this bub "Fat Boy".  I've been trying to get a shot of a pelican like this for a while now...one finally presented the perfect opportunity:
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## billmarsh (Apr 26, 2013)

Seagull trout fishing at North Park in Gibsonia, Pa.
Canon 7D
Canon [email protected] 400 mm 5.6 
1/1250 sec @ f8 HH


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 27, 2013)

billmarsh said:


> Seagull trout fishing at North Park in Gibsonia, Pa.
> Canon 7D
> Canon [email protected] 400 mm 5.6
> 1/1250 sec @ f8 HH



Nice capture (for both of you)


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 27, 2013)

The Common Moorhen (Gallinula chloropus) taken today.
7D, 100-400 @400, f/7.1, 1/500s handheld. PP in DPP and cropped.


----------



## applecider (Apr 28, 2013)

A flowering cherry tree near Portland OR was full of these probably immature rufous or Allen's hummingbirds.

Throats showed no color at all.

1dx at 4000 f 5.6 iso 1250 better beamer for some.


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2013)

applecider said:


> A flowering cherry tree near Portland OR was full of these probably immature rufous or Allen's hummingbirds.



Awesome. Great shots. They're so fast.


----------



## rpt (Apr 28, 2013)

applecider said:


> A flowering cherry tree near Portland OR was full of these probably immature rufous or Allen's hummingbirds.
> 
> Throats showed no color at all.
> 
> 1dx at 4000 f 5.6 iso 1250 better beamer for some.


Lovely shot! Could you describe the method you used?


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 28, 2013)

rpt said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > A flowering cherry tree near Portland OR was full of these probably immature rufous or Allen's hummingbirds.
> ...



+1...beautiful! 8)

I really love hummingbird photos. Unfortunately, there are no hummingbirds in Hawaii :'(


----------



## applecider (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you for the kind comments.

My technique is to go alone so no one is bugging me to to move on , the full exif is on flkr at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8687860452/#in/photostream .

I was shooting manual with shutter at 4000 iso at 1250 and f at 5.6, given enough light I'd lower iso and raise shutter and f stop. Using a canon 600 rt flash with the better beamer on high speed sync ettl mode, power adjusted up one stop. My idea was just to fill in the shadows with the flash as opposed to using it to stop action. Put the sun behind me and would hold on the wing flutter until there was a clean shot, then tried to shot singles to let the flash keep up. The shot below was the same as previous posted sans flash. Flash really makes the shot pop.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 28, 2013)

Bloody Mynah Fight *PART 1*:
Last Thursday afternoon (beside my office window), 2 pairs of Mynah birds (total 4 ... might be husband wife team) were having a brutal fight ... one Mynah bird had the wing of another one in its claw and twisting it, as if to tear it off ... just would not let go, it was as if I was watching UFC ... it looked quite brutal, but luckily they all flew off in the end. Anyway, here are some pics of that fight. Images made with Nikon D7000 + 18-300 VR at 300mm, 1/500 sec, f/8, ISO 1600


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 28, 2013)

Bloody Mynah Fight *PART 2*:
Last Thursday afternoon (beside my office window), 2 pairs of Mynah birds (total 4 ... might be husband wife team) were having a brutal fight ... one Mynah bird had the wing of another one in its claw and twisting it, as if to tear it off ... just would not let go, it was as if I was watching UFC ... it looked quite brutal, but luckily they all flew off in the end. Anyway, here are some pics of that fight. Images made with Nikon D7000 + 18-300 VR at 300mm, 1/500 sec, f/8, ISO 1600


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 28, 2013)

Bloody Mynah Fight *PART 3*:
Last Thursday afternoon (beside my office window), 2 pairs of Mynah birds (total 4 ... might be husband wife team) were having a brutal fight ... one Mynah bird had the wing of another one in its claw and twisting it, as if to tear it off ... just would not let go, it was as if I was watching UFC ... it looked quite brutal, but luckily they all flew off in the end. Anyway, here are some pics of that fight. Images made with Nikon D7000 + 18-300 VR at 300mm, 1/500 sec, f/8, ISO 1600


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 28, 2013)

Bloody Mynah Fight *PART 4*:
Last Thursday afternoon (beside my office window), 2 pairs of Mynah birds (total 4 ... might be husband wife team) were having a brutal fight ... one Mynah bird had the wing of another one in its claw and twisting it, as if to tear it off ... just would not let go, it was as if I was watching UFC ... it looked quite brutal, but luckily they all flew off in the end. Anyway, here are some pics of that fight. Images made with Nikon D7000 + 18-300 VR at 300mm, 1/500 sec, f/8, ISO 1600


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 28, 2013)

Glad they all survived. Birds (especially mynahs) can be pretty vicious...related to the dinosaurs I think. Nice shots documenting the battle.


----------



## rpt (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow! Never seen mainahs fight like that! Great pics.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 28, 2013)

rpt said:


> Wow! Never seen mainahs fight like that! Great pics.


Thanks ... neither have I seen any birds fight like that ... these Mynahs were just crazy ... I seriously thought one of them would die but luckily they all seem to have survived.


----------



## rpt (Apr 28, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Never seen mainahs fight like that! Great pics.
> ...


Nevertheless, great pics! Well, even though you took it with that "N" camera!  Bah! Or should I say "khalliwalli!"


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 28, 2013)

rpt said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Ha ha ha ;D ;D ;D ... I would have preferred/loved to make those images with the 5D MK III and they would have been much sharper ... but unfortunately Canon does not have an all-in-one zoom, like an 18-300 or 28-300, that can fit into my office bag. The Nikkor 18-300 is not as sharp as the Canon EF-S 18-200 lens but its additional 100mm reach comes in real handy for situations like these (of course, I still needed to crop heavily and apply some sharpness in PP).


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 29, 2013)

Some recent Black-crowned Night Heron (Nycticorax nycticorax) shots from yesterday. Canon 7D, 100-400L, @ 400mm. Handheld, PP in DPP.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 29, 2013)

Some recent Black-crowned Night Heron (Nycticorax nycticorax) shots from yesterday. Canon 7D, 100-400L, @ 400mm. Handheld, PP in DPP.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 29, 2013)

Recent Black-crowned Night Heron (Nycticorax nycticorax) and House Finch (Haemorhous mexicanus) shots from yesterday and today. Canon 7D, 100-400L, @ 400mm. Handheld, PP in DPP.


----------



## dolina (Apr 29, 2013)

Great shots serendipidy Rienzphotoz rpt




Pied Fantail (Rhipidura javanica) by alabang, on Flickr

Pied Fantails are named for their habit of fanning out their beautiful long tails. It has been suggested that by revealing the white tips of the tail, insects are startled into movement.

Pied Fantails eat mainly insects. Unlike their relatives the flycatchers, Fantails forage close to the ground in the dark understorey, perching on a root or low branch, teetering at the ready to launch into flight. They catch their prey on the wing and rarely miss. Their broad bill is ringed with spines (rictal bristles) which may help them catch insects even in the dim light of the understorey.

They move actively in the undergrowth, lurching from perch to perch; dashing in acrobatic flights. They make short flights from one cover to the next. They are generally quite inquisitive and not shy. They hunt alone or in pairs.

Source: http://www.naturia.per.sg/buloh/birds/Rhipidura_javanica.htm

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntinlupa

EXIF: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alabang/8585308991/#meta/in/photostream


----------



## danielo115490 (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## rpt (Apr 29, 2013)

danielo115490 said:


>


Nice one!


----------



## 96Brigadier (Apr 29, 2013)

Great Blue Heron


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks Dolina. Your photos are always amazing and also such exotic birds in PI.


----------



## bjd (Apr 29, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Bloody Mynah Fight *PART 4*:
> Last Thursday afternoon (beside my office window), 2 pairs of Mynah birds (total 4 ... might be husband wife team) were having a brutal fight ... one Mynah bird had the wing of another one in its claw and twisting it, as if to tear it off ... just would not let go, it was as if I was watching UFC ... it looked quite brutal, but luckily they all flew off in the end. Anyway, here are some pics of that fight. Images made with Nikon D7000 + 18-300 VR at 300mm, 1/500 sec, f/8, ISO 1600


Great shots. Great captures. 
I've seen a few fights between male sparrows here where they have ended up fighting on the road totally oblivious to what's going on around them. Never had the Camera close by though. Never seen blood either from such a fight.
Cheers Brian


----------



## jman (Apr 29, 2013)

A couple of the birds I have shot at the San Diego Zoo with my 135mm.


----------



## revup67 (Apr 29, 2013)

Wilson's Warbler flying about at the Living Desert - Palm Springs, CA




Wilson's Warbler (8610) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2013)

96Brigadier said:


> Great Blue Heron



Very nice shots. I really like your Great Blue Heron.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 30, 2013)

bjd said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody Mynah Fight *PART 4*:
> ...


Thanks for your kind words.
I've never seen birds fight like that before ... I always carry a DSLR and a "super zoom" with me ... this opportunity presented itself and I got lucky.


----------



## nightfire (May 1, 2013)

New here but just thought I would share one from today.
Thanks,
Ralph


----------



## Click (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful bird. Awesome colors.


Welcome to cr Nightfire.


----------



## Shendo Photo (May 1, 2013)

One of our more mundane avian friends .


----------



## rpt (May 1, 2013)

nightfire said:


> New here but just thought I would share one from today.
> Thanks,
> Ralph


Wow! what bird is that?


----------



## rpt (May 1, 2013)

This is a shot of a hawk in my garden. shot with the 5D3, 100-400L+1.4x @400 so effective 560mm. Yes, I upgraded last night! Yay! I have not AFMAed it yet so this was shot with live view. The settings were f8, 1/800, ISO 1600. You will notice that he has had a drink of water in the garden as well.


----------



## LBphotography (May 1, 2013)

First shot: Masked Lapwing, shoot with 1DX paired 300 f/4 @ 5.6.
2nd Shot: Eagle with 1D Mk IV paired with 70-200 2.8 II L IS
3rd shot: Wild Turkey shoot 1D MK IV paired with 70-200 2.8 II L IS


EOS 1DX, EOS M with EF 35 1.4 L, EF 40 2.8, EF 50 1.4, EF 85 1.2 II L, EF 100 2.8 L IS, EF 135 2 L, EF 300 4 L IS, EF 24-70 2.8 II L, EF 70-200 2.8 II L IS, EF 2x III, EF 25mm, EF-M 18-55 IS, EF-M 22, 600 EX -RT, 270 EX II, EX 90


----------



## bjd (May 1, 2013)

rpt said:


> This is a shot of a hawk in my garden. shot with the 5D3, 100-400L+1.4x @400 so effective 560mm. Yes, I upgraded last night! Yay! I have not AFMAed it yet so this was shot with live view. The settings were f8, 1/800, ISO 1600. You will notice that he has had a drink of water in the garden as well.


So I assume you superglued him to a branch? I've had quite a few hawks in our garden (lots of small Birds in our garden so its inevitable that the hawks hunt there), no matter how slowly and quietly I try to get in position, they are off. I guess my only chance would be if I was sitting there when one landed.
Its certainly a great shot.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 1, 2013)

Secretary Bird. Looking slightly ruffled.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 1, 2013)

LBphotography said:


> 2nd Shot: Eagle with 1D Mk IV paired with 70-200 2.8 II L IS



Wow!


----------



## bjd (May 1, 2013)

Some kind of firewood collecting bird. (Cinereous Vulture).
Cheers Brian


----------



## LBphotography (May 1, 2013)

1: Common Starling shot with 1D MK IV 300 f/4 IS
2: Eagle shot with 1D MK IV 70-200 2.8 II L IS

EOS 1DX, EOS M with EF 35 1.4 L, EF 40 2.8, EF 50 1.4, EF 85 1.2 II L, EF 100 2.8 L IS, EF 135 2 L, EF 300 4 L IS, EF 24-70 2.8 II L, EF 70-200 2.8 II L IS, EF 2x III, EF 25mm, EF-M 18-55 IS, EF-M 22, 600 EX -RT, 270 EX II, EX 90


----------



## rpt (May 1, 2013)

bjd said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > This is a shot of a hawk in my garden. shot with the 5D3, 100-400L+1.4x @400 so effective 560mm. Yes, I upgraded last night! Yay! I have not AFMAed it yet so this was shot with live view. The settings were f8, 1/800, ISO 1600. You will notice that he has had a drink of water in the garden as well.
> ...


Thanks, I wish I had bird whispering skills like some of you guys. No birds eat out of my hand... 

It has been a hot few days. Been touching 40 C here (104 F). We have two earthenware dishes filled with water in the garden and all kinds of birds, stray cats etc. drink from them. Mr. Hawk had just had a drink and was ambling towards the house. I took the picture through our drawing room window. He was so close that I could not frame the whole bird @400 with the 1.4x multiplier and he is not a particularly big bird! He was may be 4 to 4.5 mtr from me.


----------



## rpt (May 1, 2013)

LBphotography said:


> First shot: Masked Lapwing, shoot with 1DX paired 300 f/4 @ 5.6.
> 2nd Shot: Eagle with 1D Mk IV paired with 70-200 2.8 II L IS
> 3rd shot: Wild Turkey shoot 1D MK IV paired with 70-200 2.8 II L IS
> 
> ...


Good shots! Is the shot of the eagle a 100% crop?


----------



## rpt (May 1, 2013)

bjd said:


> Secretary Bird. Looking slightly ruffled.
> Cheers Brian


Wow! "No peectures darling!" 

Can't see EXIF on the iPad. What did you use to shoot it?

I feel I need a sharper lens than the 100-400L for birds. Hopefully the new 100-400 will not be beyond $2500! Otherwise I don't see much else I can get except for the 70-300L or the 300L


----------



## bjd (May 1, 2013)

rpt said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Secretary Bird. Looking slightly ruffled.
> ...


5D3 EF100 f/2.8L Macro IS USM, ISO 160 1/500sec F/2.8 
Its the only lense I have that would pass through the mesh at the Zoo. Certainly not photographer-friendly there. 
I find myself usually having my 100-400 on the Camera, when at home and I guess I'm quite happy with the results. I'm interested to see if Canon does bring out a newer version soon, I guess the price will determine if I buy it or not. 
Cheers Brian


----------



## danielo_1 (May 1, 2013)

http://danielo.zenfolio.com/


----------



## Barrfly (May 1, 2013)

Not my best shot, it was difficult focusing threw the branches had to go manual and my eyes aren't what they used to be.
But I know where he lives now so there's always the opportunity for improvement .


----------



## spturtle (May 1, 2013)

LBphotography said:


> 3rd shot: Wild Turkey shoot 1D MK IV paired with 70-200 2.8 II L IS



Isn't that a Turkey Vulture?


----------



## Ardan (May 1, 2013)

Red kite. This shot was taken near a tree full of crows. The crows had been fighting amongst each other the whole time, until this kite appeared, giving them a common enemy. They then teamed up and started harassing the kite instead.

The kite wasn't really impressed though. He first climbed a bit higher and then dove down, reversing the roles and chasing after the crows himself now. The crows kept a bit more distance afterwards. (Well, at least for a little while. When the kite returned later that day, they started harassing him again.  ) All in all, it was quite a show, and what a beautiful bird!

5D Mk III + 70-200 f/4 IS + 2x Mk III (yes, with v1.21 firmware  ) @ 400mm, f/11, ISO 400


----------



## Ardan (May 1, 2013)

Two more of the red kite

5D Mk III + 70-200 f/4 IS + 2x iii @ 400mm, f/11, ISO 400


----------



## Sebring5 (May 1, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lakeworth/


----------



## Click (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the link Sebring5 . Very nice shots.

...and... Welcome to cr.


----------



## steven kessel (May 2, 2013)

Broad Billed Hummingbird. I took this picture this morning while out on a walk. 5D iii, 100-400 F4-5.6L IS


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 2, 2013)

rpt said:


> Hopefully the new 100-400 will not be beyond $2500!


Going by Nikon's pricing of almost $2700 for their 80-400 VR, I think we should consider ourselves very lucky if the new 100-400 L is anything less than $2800.


----------



## serendipidy (May 2, 2013)

danielo_1 said:


> http://danielo.zenfolio.com/



Very nice


----------



## Click (May 2, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Broad Billed Hummingbird. I took this picture this morning while out on a walk. 5D iii, 100-400 F4-5.6L IS



Awesome! Great shot.


----------



## LBphotography (May 2, 2013)

rpt said:


> LBphotography said:
> 
> 
> > First shot: Masked Lapwing, shoot with 1DX paired 300 f/4 @ 5.6.
> ...



Thanks RPT, eagle is not 100% crop. Luckily i was close to eagle, it is around 25%.


----------



## LBphotography (May 2, 2013)

spturtle said:


> LBphotography said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd shot: Wild Turkey shoot 1D MK IV paired with 70-200 2.8 II L IS
> ...



No, it is wild australian turkey.


----------



## LBphotography (May 2, 2013)

bjd said:


> LBphotography said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd Shot: Eagle with 1D Mk IV paired with 70-200 2.8 II L IS
> ...



Thanks BJD


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 2, 2013)

Two Farthings by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

6D + 135L + very close


----------



## Mr Bean (May 2, 2013)

danielo_1 said:


> http://danielo.zenfolio.com/


Nice. These little ones are hard to track


----------



## danielo_1 (May 2, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> danielo_1 said:
> 
> 
> > http://danielo.zenfolio.com/
> ...



Thank you everyone!

Actually, this photo was pretty hard to take. This bird takes off fast as lightning. I had to press the shutter button before the bird takes off


----------



## ReedZ (May 2, 2013)

Pink-Necked Green Pigeon
Exif : Canon EOS 5D2, Canon EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS


----------



## Barrfly (May 2, 2013)

Added bonus, the eaglet (lower left) popped up to say hello . 
05/02/2012


----------



## Click (May 2, 2013)

danielo_1 said:


> http://danielo.zenfolio.com/



Simply beautiful. Great shot!


----------



## candyman (May 3, 2013)

Some I shot at the Dutch coast. They are very proud here...
Taken with my 7D and the 70-300m L @ 300mm f/5.6


----------



## Krob78 (May 3, 2013)

Barred Owl~


----------



## Krob78 (May 3, 2013)

Osprey~
F/13 - 1/1600 - iso: 1250

#2: f/5.6 - 1/2000 - ISO 200


----------



## Krob78 (May 3, 2013)

Osprey~ f/9 - 1/800 sec - ISO 200

#2: f/11 1/1600 sec - ISO 1250


----------



## Krob78 (May 3, 2013)

Wood Ducks!


----------



## Krob78 (May 3, 2013)

Anhinga in Flight~ f/5.6 - 1/2500 sec - ISO 800

We see them often sunbathing or swimming, so I thought I'd throw one up of them flying, with his long pickerel smile!


----------



## Krob78 (May 3, 2013)

Cormorant in Flight~
f/16
1/1600 sec
ISO 2500


----------



## Krob78 (May 3, 2013)

Great Egret in Flight~ 
f/5
1/640 sec
ISO 800

Great Egret Last Look~
f/5,6
1/500 sec
ISO 2500


----------



## Krob78 (May 3, 2013)

Great Blue Herons~
Love Birds~
f/18
1/1600 sec
ISO 2500
Spot metering...


----------



## Krob78 (May 3, 2013)

Female Cardinal~
f/5.6
1/1600 sec
ISO 2500


----------



## bjd (May 3, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Osprey~ f/9 - 1/800 sec - ISO 200
> 
> #2: f/11 1/1600 sec - ISO 1250


Ken, I assume you've been using the old trick?
You know, the old fish on your head and then keep very still....


----------



## bjd (May 3, 2013)

danielo_1 said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > danielo_1 said:
> ...


What Camera? I have a Canon 5D3 and AF does not work at all for me for birds of that size and speed,
so its all planning and manual settings. As you say they are off in the blink of an eye. I try to anticipate
what they are going to do, thank goodness for high-speed continuous shooting.
Cheers Brian


----------



## rpt (May 4, 2013)

Great pictures krob.


----------



## Click (May 4, 2013)

Very nice shots. I love the Osprey and the Great Egret in Flight.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 4, 2013)

Nice pics Krob ... you are very lucky to have such beautiful birds in your area (of course it isn't just luck and you are very talented in getting those lovely pics) ... we hardly get to see any birds here, coz there are hardly any trees ... but the desert landscape is slowly changing here and we are getting to see some more birds these days.


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Nice pics Krob ... you are very lucky to have such beautiful birds in your area (of course it isn't just luck and you are very talented in getting those lovely pics) ... we hardly get to see any birds here, coz there are hardly any trees ... but the desert landscape is slowly changing here and we are getting to see some more birds these days.


Thank you so much Rienz! I appreciate your kindness. I do feel quite blessed often times out shooting for the wildlife we have surrounding us here. Interestingly enough, many locals ask me often, "Where do you see all these birds at?" I just laugh to myself really, thinking, stop what you're doing, take a look around! They're everywhere!


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

Click said:


> Very nice shots. I love the Osprey and the Great Egret in Flight.


Thanks Click! That means a lot, I appreciate your comments!


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

rpt said:


> Great pictures krob.


Thanks RPT!


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

bjd said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Osprey~ f/9 - 1/800 sec - ISO 200
> ...


Indeed! ;D My girlfriend doesn't appreciate the smell of my hair particularly but I come home with some decent images from time to time! :


----------



## bjd (May 4, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


It doesn't look to be "from time to time". Keep them coming.


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

bjd said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > bjd said:
> ...


Thanks BJD, that was quite nice of you to say, I appreciate that!


----------



## Mr. Otter (May 4, 2013)

Hello, here's couple white-tailed eagles from Finnish Lapland (all are shot with 7D + 300/2.8 IS + 2x extender II):

Link for some more: http://saukonvalokuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Merikotkia+Lokalla+27.-28.4.2013/


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

Mr. Otter said:


> Hello, here's couple white-tailed eagles from Finnish Lapland (all are shot with 7D + 300/2.8 IS + 2x extender II):
> 
> Link for some more: http://saukonvalokuvat.1g.fi/kuvat/Merikotkia+Lokalla+27.-28.4.2013/


Beautiful!


----------



## Click (May 4, 2013)

Mr. Otter said:


> Hello, here's couple white-tailed eagles from Finnish Lapland (all are shot with 7D + 300/2.8 IS + 2x extender II):



Great shots Mr. Otter !


----------



## Barrfly (May 5, 2013)

....Just a little bit closer.
I don't think I can squeeze anymore detail out of my equipment unless I climb the tree . 
(probably not a good idea)
05/04/2013


----------



## digital paradise (May 5, 2013)

Dropped my beloved 300L F4 IS a few weeks ago. No physical damage but the IS stopped working. Sent to Canon a fre weeks ago, picked it up from Purolator this morning and went on a road strait away.

Back in action. Taken with my 7D.







crop


----------



## serendipidy (May 5, 2013)

Krob78, Mr. Otter, Barrfly, digital paradise and all you other photogs....very beautiful and inspiring shots. Looking at your work keeps me interested in pursuing this hobby and trying to make photographs like you can 

Some I took at dusk today in my yard. This young heron has been coming around for about a month when I feed the fish in the canal, but he was never able to catch a fish in several dozen tries....until now. This tilapia was large and it took him several minutes to finally swallow. 

Taken with a 7D and 100-400mm L @ 400mm. Almost dusk and was very overcast (started to rain as I took the last shot), so I used a 580 on camera flash with a better beamer. I am a total noob when it comes to flash since I never use it and haven't yet learned. I think these were overexposed and so I had to try and fix it with DPP. Constructive advice welcome. Thanks.


----------



## serendipidy (May 5, 2013)

Next one


----------



## serendipidy (May 5, 2013)

Last two


----------



## bjd (May 5, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Krob78, Mr. Otter, Barrfly, digital paradise and all you other photogs....very beautiful and inspiring shots. Looking at your work keeps me interested in pursuing this hobby and trying to make photographs like you can
> 
> Some I took at dusk today in my yard. This young heron has been coming around for about a month when I feed the fish in the canal, but he was never able to catch a fish in several dozen tries....until now. This tilapia was large and it took him several minutes to finally swallow.
> 
> Taken with a 7D and 100-400mm L @ 400mm. Almost dusk and was very overcast (started to rain as I took the last shot), so I used a 580 on camera flash with a better beamer. I am a total noob when it comes to flash since I never use it and haven't yet learned. I think these were overexposed and so I had to try and fix it with DPP. Constructive advice welcome. Thanks.


I'm jealous that you can get so close, our local Herons will fly off when I'm about 50 meters away. I think the last three are overexposed, how díd you meter? I just got a better beamer and have yet to use it outside, so I'm not sure how to advise yet, if at all. I would have thought spot metering on the white of the bird and the automatic should take care of the rest, I assume its just normal fill-in flash techniques. 
Some other BB users are bound to know.
Cheers Brian


----------



## rpt (May 5, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Last two


No marination, no rest, no heat - just catch and dunk! So you are another bird whisperer! Just how many takes did you need to do? 

Lovely pics.


----------



## hammar (May 5, 2013)

Keel-billed Toucan, Belize:


----------



## rpt (May 5, 2013)

hammar said:


> Keel-billed Toucan, Belize:


Lovely!


----------



## Click (May 5, 2013)

hammar said:


> Keel-billed Toucan, Belize:



Awesome!


----------



## serendipidy (May 5, 2013)

Click said:


> hammar said:
> 
> 
> > Keel-billed Toucan, Belize:
> ...



+1 Beautiful


----------



## serendipidy (May 5, 2013)

bjd said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78, Mr. Otter, Barrfly, digital paradise and all you other photogs....very beautiful and inspiring shots. Looking at your work keeps me interested in pursuing this hobby and trying to make photographs like you can
> ...



Thanks for the kind words Brian.

There is a small drainage ditch bordering my yard with a chain link fence. It is full of small tilapia and some moorhens and occasionally some ducks come by. There are also some herons. This young heron observed me feeding bread to the moorhens and the fish. Several weeks ago, he warily flew to the waters edge and I threw bread next to him. The fish would go after the bread and he tried many times to catch some, but he failed every time. Over the past 2 weeks, whenever I stand next to the fence to see what's there, if he is nearby, he swoops down and lands just several feet from me. Twice he walked towards me and stood just 4 feet away (separated by the fence). Yesterday he finally caught a fish and he had to walk up the incline from the water to near the fence. I guess he was about 4 feet from me. He was so busy trying to swallow that big fish, he didn't move as I fired away. ;D

I thought I was using Aperture priority (F8) and spot focus (on the eyes) and spot metering with AWB, standard picture, RAW, and ISO 400. I just looked at the exifs data and to my surprise, the photos were taken with shutter priority of 1/250 (I guess because I was using the flash). I wanted to try my Better Beamer since I've only used it once or twice. Last time the flash overexposed, so I put in -1EC on the Canon 580. I was so close, I guess I shouldn't have used the Better Beamer or should have tried more minus EC. I'm still experimenting and I should read some books. Thanks again for your comments.


----------



## serendipidy (May 5, 2013)

rpt said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Last two
> ...



Thanks rpt.

I was in single shot mode and took 30 photos. Some were very badly composed and some were out of focus or terribly overexposed. About 10 of the 30 were OK enough that I PP them in DPP. That's all I use since I don't know how to use any other program ( I want to learn LR and PS one day). 

When I can get him to land on my hand (like I've seen several people on CR do), then I will be a true bird whisperer ;D

Edit: Rechecked and it was 30 shots, not 39. I was counting the 9 shots converted from raw to jpeg.


----------



## rpt (May 6, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...


You should try LR. After using it for some time I now find the DPP interface limiting. There is a beta of LR5 on. You can try that. Also there are a number of videos that can get you started.


----------



## jrista (May 6, 2013)

hammar said:


> Keel-billed Toucan, Belize:



WOW! That is one hell of a head shot! Hell, its just an eye shot! Love that vibrant detail.


----------



## serendipidy (May 6, 2013)

Brazilian Cardinal from my yard this afternoon. 7D, 100-400L @ 400mm. Handheld, F8, 1/125, ISO 400, with Better Beamer 580 flash, EC -1 2/3.

Source:Wikipedia
The Red-crested Cardinal (Paroaria coronata) is a bird species in the tanager family (Thraupidae). It was formerly placed in the Emberizidae, and notwithstanding its common name, it is not very closely related to the true cardinals (family Cardinalidae).

It is found in northern Argentina, Bolivia, southern Brazil, Paraguay and Uruguay. Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical dry shrubland and heavily degraded former forest. Among other regions, it is found in southern part of the Pantanal.

It has also been introduced to Hawaii and Puerto Rico.


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Brazilian Cardinal from my yard this afternoon. 7D, 100-400L @ 400mm. Handheld, F8, 1/125, ISO 400, with Better Beamer 580 flash, EC -1 2/3.
> 
> Source:Wikipedia
> The Red-crested Cardinal (Paroaria coronata) is a bird species in the tanager family (Thraupidae). It was formerly placed in the Emberizidae, and notwithstanding its common name, it is not very closely related to the true cardinals (family Cardinalidae).
> ...


That is an absolutely beautiful bird! He seems to be missing his feet though! Really gorgeous bird!


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2013)

jrista said:


> hammar said:
> 
> 
> > Keel-billed Toucan, Belize:
> ...


That's really cool Jon, another great image!


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> Dropped my beloved 300L F4 IS a few weeks ago. No physical damage but the IS stopped working. Sent to Canon a fre weeks ago, picked it up from Purolator this morning and went on a road strait away.
> 
> Back in action. Taken with my 7D.
> 
> ...


Hey Digital, glad to hear you're back up and running with your 7D! Great images! Looks like you caught him right after he ate with the blood on his face and on his talons! Nice details! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Krob78, Mr. Otter, Barrfly, digital paradise and all you other photogs....very beautiful and inspiring shots. Looking at your work keeps me interested in pursuing this hobby and trying to make photographs like you can
> 
> Some I took at dusk today in my yard. This young heron has been coming around for about a month when I feed the fish in the canal, but he was never able to catch a fish in several dozen tries....until now. This tilapia was large and it took him several minutes to finally swallow.
> 
> Taken with a 7D and 100-400mm L @ 400mm. Almost dusk and was very overcast (started to rain as I took the last shot), so I used a 580 on camera flash with a better beamer. I am a total noob when it comes to flash since I never use it and haven't yet learned. I think these were overexposed and so I had to try and fix it with DPP. Constructive advice welcome. Thanks.


Thank you for your kind words... 

They're beautiful images Serendipity! If they were all overexposed, you pulled them back in pretty well in DPP. #2 still shows some overexposure, the others pulled back nicely. I think you may find that you could get substantially better results pulling exposure back in LR4 or LR5. There are a few more options to do so with. Not just exposure, but you can use the slider or the brush for highlights, whites or exposure... Just my opinion, I use both but use dpp very little the last 3 years. 

If you decide to purchase LR, there are some excellent tutorials online either at the adobe website or scott kelby training vids... both great resources. You can learn LR quite fast... it's not nearly as much a learning curve as CS5 or CS6 which are also excellent in concert with LR...

Great job on these ones, those are the money shots!


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Krob78, Mr. Otter, Barrfly, digital paradise and all you other photogs....very beautiful and inspiring shots. Looking at your work keeps me interested in pursuing this hobby and trying to make photographs like you can
> 
> Some I took at dusk today in my yard. This young heron has been coming around for about a month when I feed the fish in the canal, but he was never able to catch a fish in several dozen tries....until now. This tilapia was large and it took him several minutes to finally swallow.
> 
> Taken with a 7D and 100-400mm L @ 400mm. Almost dusk and was very overcast (started to rain as I took the last shot), so I used a 580 on camera flash with a better beamer. I am a total noob when it comes to flash since I never use it and haven't yet learned. I think these were overexposed and so I had to try and fix it with DPP. Constructive advice welcome. Thanks.


Must feel really strange having a fish flopping around in your belly... ???


----------



## serendipidy (May 6, 2013)

Thanks Ken for your helpful critique and advice. I hopefully will get LR4 or 5 soon and learn how to do better PP. I guess I was too close to that cardinal with 400mm and should have zoomed out a little. My wife said exactly the same thing when I showed her the photo ("I want to see his feet"). ;D
That tilapia has very sharp dorsal spines. The heron was extremely slow and careful to swallow it head first. I was thinking there goes his stomach.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 6, 2013)

hammar said:


> Keel-billed Toucan, Belize:


Beautiful colors and great capture


----------



## IslanderMV (May 6, 2013)

Gull catching lunch - Martha's Vineyard
60D and 100-400mm at 400mm f5.5 ISO 125


----------



## altenae (May 6, 2013)

Click on image for full size













More on :
http://www.wildlife-photos.net
http://www.birdpix.nl/album_search.php?search_type=pic_username&search=Edward+van+Altena


----------



## Click (May 6, 2013)

Good job on those ones altenae. Lovely pictures.


----------



## Don Haines (May 7, 2013)

Does anyone know what type of bird this one is? The photo was taken in eastern Ontario, Canada, on the edge of a marsh. I tried to ID it with a couple of bird books and just got confused....

Thanks!


----------



## Rockets95 (May 7, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Does anyone know what type of bird this one is? The photo was taken in eastern Ontario, Canada, on the edge of a marsh. I tried to ID it with a couple of bird books and just got confused....
> 
> Thanks!



Looks like a Yellow Warbler. If it has orange streaks on it's chest and belly, it's a male. If not, it's a female.

Nice shot!


----------



## Don Haines (May 7, 2013)

Rockets95 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what type of bird this one is? The photo was taken in eastern Ontario, Canada, on the edge of a marsh. I tried to ID it with a couple of bird books and just got confused....
> ...



Thanks for the ID... I rechecked by bird books and it looks like you are right. The shot was with a 60D, 100 percent cropped, 70-200 at 200mm, from a canoe.. I can only say good things about IS.....


----------



## serendipidy (May 7, 2013)

Some more from today. 7D, 100-400L @ 400mm.

Moorhen showing off her plumage. 
Brazilian cardinal model will work for bread crumbs, but they have no feet ;D
Wasted half a loaf of bread (the fish enjoyed it) and this heron still couldn't catch any fish in over 100 attempts


----------



## serendipidy (May 7, 2013)

The hungry heron and the cardinal (who does have feet) ;D


----------



## Krob78 (May 7, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> The hungry heron and the cardinal (who does have feet) ;D


Nice feet on the Cardinal! Good image of him with his bounty! The feet turn out to mostly be a "must have", unless you're doing a head study or a 3/4 portrait of a bird.. I lost a local photo contest about 10 years ago, one of the judges told me that the only reason I lost was I didn't have the bird's feet in the photo... Crappiest part about that was, I cropped them out of the original! Occasionally it'll still happen, not too often though! I learned that lesson quickly!


----------



## Krob78 (May 7, 2013)

altenae said:


> Click on image for full size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three excellent images!


----------



## serendipidy (May 7, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > The hungry heron and the cardinal (who does have feet) ;D
> ...



Thanks Ken. I'm learning a lot from you and others here on CR. That cardinal grabs the bread and flies off very quickly. Some shots are OOF or just gets his head, etc. I still want to learn how to do BIF. Ducks sometime fly low and fast over my house and @400mm, I can't find or track them before they are gone. What settings would you put on a 7D to capture BIF? Thanks again for all your comments. 
Cheers


----------



## Krob78 (May 8, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...


You're welcome. Truly the key to catching a lot of great BIF images with the 7d is it's great AF system. It's not as good as the 5d3 AF system, it's very good though, many thought it to be ground breaking at the time, I was one of them...

Try the AF Expansion mode, it works pretty good to start on as you increase your skill and technique. Within the menu you can further extrapolate the AF system features. You can do this in Custom Function III menu. When you push the menu button on, it will be the next to the last menu to the far right, next to the green star.

From there, go down to C.Fn III: Autofocus/Drive. After that, I begin right at menu 1; AI Servo Tracking Sensitivity. 
I choose to the mark in between slow and the middle. You will probably have better luck picking "Slow". (This doesn't mean that it's slow to pick up the subject your tracking, it means it holds on to it better once it's locked AF and surrounding items won't distract it as much)

Using your rear wheel, the next menu is #2; AI Servo 1st/2nd image priority. Pick #0, AF Priority/Tracking priority

Next menu, #3; AI Servo Tracking method. Pick #1, Continuous AF track priority

Next menu #4; Lens drive when AF impossible. I choose #0, Focus search on.

Next menu #6; Select AF area Select mode. Check or enable all of them. You may find that the "spot" AF is off, the little square with a smaller square inside of it, make sure that's checked on, it'll help you with birds in trees behind branches, etc...

Next menu #7; Manual AF pt. Select pattern. I choose #0, Stops at AF area edges.

#8; VF display illumination. I pick #0, Auto.

Menu #9; Display all AF points. I choose #0, Disable

Menu #10; Focus display in AI Servo/MF. I choose #0, Enable

Menu #11; AF-assist beam firing. I choose #0, Enable

Menu# 12; Orientation linked AF point. That's up to you, I select #1, Different AF points. Personal taste nothing to do with BIF...

Menu#13 Mirror lock up, well no I keep that disabled of course unless I'm shooting the moon or lightening or whatever, not for anything else..

Hope that helps with some of your settings for BIF captures with your 7D. Additionally, depending on your glass, you may want to make sure you have the lens in IS mode II for panning... Get in the habit of looking for birds that are flying toward you... 

In the beginning, just shoot the freaking birds, don't worry if it's their arse, their face, or whatever. Just keep shooting them and practice keeping your focus as much as possible. It takes a lot of practice, especially handheld... Learn to adjust your 100-400mm while the bird is on wing... backing off a bit as they get too close so you keep the whole bird in the VF. 

It really does take a lot of practice. After you get pretty good at getting the images sharp, take a vow not to shoot bird arse anymore. Even back in my F1 and AE1 film days, I wasted a lot of film on bird butts... With digitial, it's okay, do it for practicing technique. Like I said, just work on form and getting the bird sharp. Practice with larger birds like GBH, they fly relatively slow and are gorgeous... 

As you improve, I found that I got cleaner, sharper images moving out of AF Expansion mode and more often into Single Point AF mode. That's me though, I'm certain it's not everyone's experience but I like to work on trying to keep my AF point on or close to their eye or head as much as possible. Please don't think you can't get clean, sharp images with AF Expansion, you most certainly can. I just the single point a tad more, although it takes much more effort and often times fewer keepers... 

Good luck, let me know what you think of those settings if you decide to try them out...

All the best,
Ken

Oh, I keep my shutter speed fairly high for BIF my F/stop large and my ISO fairly high on the 7D. You may have good luck starting out in TV with a shutter speed of 1/800th to 1/2500th depending on time of day, with your iso set to Auto or 200-400 iso... it'll likely be a little hit and miss, but TV mode is a great place to start for BIF, unless you've already mastered manual mode... Then run with that. I shoot mostly in manual.


----------



## serendipidy (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Ken. Looking forward to trying your advice.


----------



## bjd (May 8, 2013)

altenae said:


> Click on image for full size
> 
> More on :
> http://www.wildlife-photos.net
> http://www.birdpix.nl/album_search.php?search_type=pic_username&search=Edward+van+Altena


Fabulously sharp and great colours, I assume you had plenty of light. Would you mind sharing the EXIF data and which equipment you used please?
Cheers Brian


----------



## altenae (May 8, 2013)

bjd said:


> altenae said:
> 
> 
> > Click on image for full size
> ...



If you click on the image it will open the images on my website. 
All exif information is underneath the image. 

Greetings ,

Edward.


----------



## Don Haines (May 9, 2013)

A Common Tern landing. This is a resize from the full frame, 60D, ISO200, 1/500 sec, and 400mm at F5.6, shot from a moving canoe..... This was the last frame in a burst before the buffer filled..... my timing was off, but I got lucky.

I'm getting better at this, still have LOTS to learn, and I am enjoying the process.

I would like to thank the members of this forum for all the fantastic advice I have gotten, and the inspiration from seeing pictures from those so much better than myself.


----------



## serendipidy (May 9, 2013)

Don...what a wonderful photo! Perfect timing and I really like the bird's expression. Keep posting


----------



## Krob78 (May 9, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> A Common Tern landing. This is a resize from the full frame, 60D, ISO200, 1/500 sec, and 400mm at F5.6, shot from a moving canoe..... This was the last frame in a burst before the buffer filled..... my timing was off, but I got lucky.
> 
> I'm getting better at this, still have LOTS to learn, and I am enjoying the process.
> 
> I would like to thank the members of this forum for all the fantastic advice I have gotten, and the inspiration from seeing pictures from those so much better than myself.


That's a great image Don! I love bird images with their wings in that "cloak" position! Great job! ;D


----------



## jrista (May 9, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > A Common Tern landing. This is a resize from the full frame, 60D, ISO200, 1/500 sec, and 400mm at F5.6, shot from a moving canoe..... This was the last frame in a burst before the buffer filled..... my timing was off, but I got lucky.
> ...



Agreed, wonderful shot, Don! I love that he's in the middle of calling as well.


----------



## jrista (May 9, 2013)

Willets, Western variety, at Cherry Creek State Park:
















(See more full size images at my site)


----------



## Click (May 9, 2013)

jrista said:


> Willets, Western variety, at Cherry Creek State Park:



Very nice shots. I really like the first one.


----------



## magical (May 9, 2013)

Red-Winged Blackbird, taken with my 7d/600mm f6.3 - 1/800 iso 160

I didn't crop the image at all just re-sized.


----------



## magical (May 9, 2013)

I believe these are Golden-Eyes, but unsure. Used my wife's shoulder as my monopod. Taken with 5d2 w/600mm.


----------



## jrista (May 9, 2013)

magical said:


> I believe these are Golden-Eyes, but unsure. Used my wife's shoulder as my monopod. Taken with 5d2 w/600mm.



Yes, female Common Goldeneye. Nice little brood she's got there...six strong?


----------



## Krob78 (May 9, 2013)

jrista said:


> Willets, Western variety, at Cherry Creek State Park:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your still having issues getting nice images with that 7D Jon!  Seriously, very nice! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Krob78 (May 9, 2013)

jrista said:


> magical said:
> 
> 
> > I believe these are Golden-Eyes, but unsure. Used my wife's shoulder as my monopod. Taken with 5d2 w/600mm.
> ...


Actually, she may be considered a Bi-pod, no? Seems to work pretty well for you! Nice image!


----------



## Krob78 (May 9, 2013)

magical said:


> Red-Winged Blackbird, taken with my 7d/600mm f6.3 - 1/800 iso 160
> 
> I didn't crop the image at all just re-sized.


Nice image Magical, good exposure and nice and sharp!


----------



## jrista (May 9, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Willets, Western variety, at Cherry Creek State Park:
> ...



Ah, this was a better day. My lens is still soft...dropped it again after getting it back, so its softish (i.e. I can't resolve feather barbs anymore, regardless of the distance to the bird...where as before the drop I could.) Scaled down, and carefully processed with LR, Nik, and Topaz, I can extract every ounce of quality possible from them though. I just can't get razor sharp shots, which bugs me every time I go out.

Plus...I got these after spending about 30 minutes acting like a bush.  Continuing from the debate with RLPhoto...I was wearing camo, had LensCoat RealTree HD on my tripod, Jobu Pro 2 gimbal, and a LensCoat RealTree raincoat on my lens. The birds moved down shore, both directions, when I scooted up. Took a while before they were satisfied that I was just some kind of odd-looking dead bush, and were willing to get close. About another hour after that, they were comfortable enough to allow me to inch closer and closer. Most of these shots are near MFD...so, about five to eight feet out, maybe ten at the most.

Still...If I had a BETTER TOOL, I wouldn't have had to wait at all...I could have set up shop at a distance the birds were more comfortable with, and started getting good shots right off the bat! Wow, imagine that!  :


----------



## jrista (May 9, 2013)

magical said:


> Red-Winged Blackbird, taken with my 7d/600mm f6.3 - 1/800 iso 160
> 
> I didn't crop the image at all just re-sized.



Nice and sharp, Magical! Love the detail there. Not often you see a blackbird of any kind photographed with care (guess they are too "common and boring" for most people.)


----------



## Krob78 (May 9, 2013)

jrista said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...


Well, it would have been more convenient wouldn't it! LOL! Just jesting of course with regard to the images, throwing back to someone's ridiculous remark that 7D is a crappy camera, still irks me! Every time I see good or great 7D images I have to smile! ;D


----------



## jrista (May 9, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, this was a better day. My lens is still soft...dropped it again after getting it back, so its softish (i.e. I can't resolve feather barbs anymore, regardless of the distance to the bird...where as before the drop I could.) Scaled down, and carefully processed with LR, Nik, and Topaz, I can extract every ounce of quality possible from them though. I just can't get razor sharp shots, which bugs me every time I go out.
> ...



Aye, the 7D is a great tool. Takes skill to use it right, but it can get some great shots. Certainly not as convenient as the 5D III or 1D X with a 600mm or 800mm lens and a teleconverter (or even a 7D with either of those lenses). It also requires you to be a little less respectful of birds and wildlife, as you have to get closer to get similar quality. The key with the 7D is to use as many pixels as possible. Fill the frame, and noise drops, detail improves. Definitely NOT a crappy camera.


----------



## Krob78 (May 9, 2013)

jrista said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...


Agreed, I love mine but I never imagined I'd be grabbing the 5d3 so much more than the 7d for my wildlife shots. I really expected to use it primarily for portraiture as the 7d just isn't as good for that, with regard to location shoots, IMO... 

I still love my 7d but if you were to ask it, it would probably tell you I don't!


----------



## Don Haines (May 9, 2013)

magical said:


> Red-Winged Blackbird, taken with my 7d/600mm f6.3 - 1/800 iso 160
> 
> I didn't crop the image at all just re-sized.



WOW!


----------



## serendipidy (May 10, 2013)

jrista said:


> Willets, Western variety, at Cherry Creek State Park:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will it be Willets? Yes ;D
Really great shots and worth what you had to endure 8)


----------



## jrista (May 10, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Willets, Western variety, at Cherry Creek State Park:
> ...



YES, Willets indeed!  Thanks for viewing.

As it turns out, I found a slightly easier way out onto those shores. Its through thickets and brambles, and grasslands covered in about an inch of water...but, there is far less chance of permanently losing a shoe to sucking mud.


----------



## serendipidy (May 10, 2013)

jrista.....by the power not vested in me, you are hearby awarded the photographers Purple Star for injuries sustained in the line of duty ;D

-edit-

I think this would make a cool thread..."What I had to go through to get the shot"


----------



## Krob78 (May 11, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> jrista.....by the power not vested in me, you are hearby awarded the photographers Purple Star for injuries sustained in the line of duty ;D
> 
> -edit-
> 
> I think this would make a cool thread..."What I had to go through to get the shot"


 I would like to wade and make my way through all that stuff to get the shot but I'm always worried about these...

I saw one grab a huge Great Blue Heron a few weeks back and in one fell swoop, it was gone!


----------



## rpt (May 11, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > jrista.....by the power not vested in me, you are hearby awarded the photographers Purple Star for injuries sustained in the line of duty ;D
> ...


Wow! Thankfully none of those kind of creatures were at the lake that I went to  

I guess the 100-400 helps


----------



## bjd (May 11, 2013)

Just the thrush from our garden who chose to build her nest in the shed, at head level, directly across from the shed door.
She's sat on 4 eggs at least. Unfortunately there's not too much light there, so this was taken at
ISO 25600.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 11, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > jrista.....by the power not vested in me, you are hearby awarded the photographers Purple Star for injuries sustained in the line of duty ;D
> ...


Make sure you take a macro Ken, then you can get some real close up shots...........Apparently you just need to stare them down. I've heard.


----------



## bjd (May 11, 2013)

jrista said:


> Willets, Western variety, at Cherry Creek State Park:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots, I think the first two really do it for me. I think its the colours that I like, and thats spoilt a bit by the sand at the bottom of the third one. But please don't take that as criticism.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 11, 2013)

altenae said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > altenae said:
> ...


Edward, duuh I guess I could have though of that. Fabulous shots on your web site.
Thanks
Brian


----------



## jrista (May 11, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> jrista.....by the power not vested in me, you are hearby awarded the photographers Purple Star for injuries sustained in the line of duty ;D
> 
> -edit-
> 
> I think this would make a cool thread..."What I had to go through to get the shot"



Hah! Ty!


----------



## jrista (May 11, 2013)

bjd said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Willets, Western variety, at Cherry Creek State Park:
> ...



Oh, I certainly don't take it badly. I totally agree. These little guys love mud flats, so it was rare to get a shot where it was just them and the water. I prefer the cleaner water-only shots, too. Sand in the foreground isn't quite as bad...it tends to blend in better than dark mud does...but sandy shores are rarely where they hunt.


----------



## serendipidy (May 13, 2013)

This young BCN Heron and I are now friends. Whenever I feed bread to the fish, he swoops down out of nowhere and lands at the ditch's water's edge at my feet and waits for me to entice the tilapia towards him. Today, he did it again and finally, after 15 minutes and half loaf of bread, he caught his 2nd fish on our team. 7D, 100-400mmL, F7.1, 1/100-1/160s, ISO 400, handheld with 580EX II flash and Better Beamer. PP in DPP. 1st 2 shots @285mm, rest @400mm.
First 3 of 6:


----------



## serendipidy (May 13, 2013)

Last 3 of 6:


----------



## rpt (May 13, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> This young BCN Heron and I are now friends. Whenever I feed bread to the fish, he swoops down out of nowhere and lands at the ditch's water's edge at my feet and waits for me to entice the tilapia towards him. Today, he did it again and finally, after 15 minutes and half loaf of bread, he caught his 2nd fish on our team. 7D, 100-400mmL, F7.1, 1/100-1/160s, ISO 400, handheld with 580EX II flash and Better Beamer. PP in DPP. 1st 2 shots @285mm, rest @400mm.
> First 3 of 6:


So you finally taught him to fish! 

Great pictures!


----------



## serendipidy (May 13, 2013)

Thanks rpt for the kind words.


----------



## Omar H (May 14, 2013)

Mexican Grackle




Chanate by Omar H, on Flickr


----------



## jrista (May 14, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Last 3 of 6:



Phenomenal shots, Serendipity. It must feel good to have a little wild friend, eh?


----------



## adamfilip (May 14, 2013)

http://500px.com/photo/23642715


----------



## serendipidy (May 14, 2013)

Thanks jrista. It's always good to make new friends.


----------



## knkedlaya (May 14, 2013)

Emarald dove


----------



## serendipidy (May 14, 2013)

This morning I go out to get the paper and my Heron friend swoops down and wants me to help him fish again. So I go in and get my 7D and 100-400L and a loaf of bread. We try about 5 minutes with no luck and then this brown heron lands on the opposite canal bank. This brown heron only comes around occasionally and she usually chases off my black heron friend (so they are either enemies or married ). After a minute, the black heron takes off soon followed by the brown heron. So I feed the 2 nesting Moorhens that have taken up residence here. They have gone through 3 different nests and have had to abandon them for one reason or another. I happen to be there when they exchange places on the current nest and discover they have 6 eggs incubating. I hope they hatch and I can get some photos of baby Moorhens. I'm worried because Herons eat baby chicks.

Some shots from this morning. Sorry, but it was 3 hours after sunrise and I was looking into the sun direction (couldn't be avoided). Thanks for looking and constructive comments welcomed.


----------



## serendipidy (May 14, 2013)

The Moorhen nest with 6 eggs.


----------



## serendipidy (May 14, 2013)

Last one. 8)


----------



## Idiot4Hire (May 15, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am new to the forum and this is my first post.
This is one of the friendly Rainbow Lorikeets that frequent the apple trees at the back of my work. I shot this on my 7D with my old ef-s 55-250mm kit lens. I hope you like it.


----------



## serendipidy (May 15, 2013)

Idiot4Hire

Beautiful photo...I love how colorful it is. also liked the dragonflies you posted on another thread today. Welcome to CR and keep posting


----------



## strikerwy (May 15, 2013)

Sharptail Grouse strutting.


----------



## Renegade Runner (May 15, 2013)

Victoria Crowned Pigeon
6D
221mm 
f5.2
1/200


----------



## serendipidy (May 15, 2013)

Renegade Runner said:


> Victoria Crowned Pigeon
> 6D
> 221mm
> f5.2
> 1/200



Very nice! What a beautiful and unusual bird. Crazy hat she's wearing ;D


----------



## Click (May 15, 2013)

Idiot4Hire said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum and this is my first post.
> This is one of the friendly Rainbow Lorikeets that frequent the apple trees at the back of my work. I shot this on my 7D with my old ef-s 55-250mm kit lens. I hope you like it.



Nice shot. Beautiful colored bird. Welcome to cr.


----------



## rpt (May 15, 2013)

Continuing on the birds without feet theme 
Oh! This is not cropped! Not modified! Straight out of camera RAW converted to jpg in DPP. Then resized in XnView. I could enter it into a NatGeo competition! Do they do one for birds without feet? I mean it is a unique category! I have a few for birds without heads too if they do that 





Models should follow the given script. I mean could he not see that I had the 1.4x multiplier on and it was not just the 100-400L?


----------



## rpt (May 15, 2013)

I4H, Renegade, strikerwy, knkedlaya, Omar and many more, Thank you for sharing. It helps me get off my back end and look for pictures. It is another matter that I may not get what I hoped for, but every so often something lands in my lap - or should I say that a whole load of photons collide with my camera's sensor and form a picture that I was hoping for. What are the chances? Probability? Parallel universes? whatever...

Later, I add a copyright notice. Makes sense doesn't it? We humans rule the universes and more...


----------



## Click (May 15, 2013)

Renegade Runner said:


> Victoria Crowned Pigeon
> 6D
> 221mm
> f5.2
> 1/200



Unusual bird. 8) Nice shot!


----------



## TeenTog (May 15, 2013)

Red Winged Blackbird

Canon EOS Rebel T3 and 55-250mm


----------



## djh901 (May 16, 2013)

Stil having focus problems with my 70-300mm L lens...never seems sharp in the center at 300mm


----------



## serendipidy (May 16, 2013)

rpt said:


> Continuing on the birds without feet theme
> Oh! This is not cropped! Not modified! Straight out of camera RAW converted to jpg in DPP. Then resized in XnView. I could enter it into a NatGeo competition! Do they do one for birds without feet? I mean it is a unique category! I have a few for birds without heads too if they do that



LOL 
BIF=birds in flight
BWF=birds without feet ;D

Two years ago while on vacation in Nice,France we went to a small family run restaurant in the old town. The featured special was "Alouettes sans tete". We didn't speak French so we asked the waiter (who spoke some English) what was the translation. He hunted for the right phrase and finally said "little bird without head". We ordered it and it was good. It is really stuffed beef rolls.


----------



## endiendo (May 16, 2013)

hi,
Following since a very long time this forum and this topic, I post today some of my bird photos taken this week, early morning.
All shots with a 5d mark 3, and sigma 120-300 f2.8 DG OS HSM (the one just before the S version).
























































Sorry for the huge number of photos. .
but what do you think ?


----------



## serendipidy (May 16, 2013)

endiendo

I like them...especially #3 and the last one. Welcome to CR and keep posting


----------



## niteclicks (May 16, 2013)

Here are mine from the weekend


----------



## Idiot4Hire (May 17, 2013)

Here is another one from me. 




Black Swan Reflection by Idiot4Hire, on Flickr

Once again it was with my 7D and ef-s 55-250mm lens.


----------



## Click (May 17, 2013)

Idiot4Hire said:


> Here is another one from me.




Nice reflection. 8)


----------



## Cookie28 (May 17, 2013)

Bald eagle from warwick castle


----------



## Cookie28 (May 17, 2013)

Another pic taken at Warwick castle


----------



## serendipidy (May 17, 2013)

Cookie28...nice owl shot, he looks sleepy 

A few from today. 

Now, whenever he is anywhere near and I approach the canal, my heron fishing friend insists we go fishing. Another half loaf of bread wasted with no results (he is so inept at this). Then, a new stranger swoops in but he is very timid of me and quickly takes off every time I approach or even throw some bread his way. He keeps coming back to check us out and this gets my friend very defensive. He puffs himself up by ruffling his feathers and stares down the newcomer. After chasing each other around, the newcomer finally takes off for good and I get my first half decent, almost in focus BIF photo (1 shot out of 20 tries as they chased each other around the canal). All the others were either blurry blobs or the bird was not even in the frame  
I need tons more practice. 

-edit-
If you look closely, you can see my silhouette reflected in heron's eye in the first shot.


----------



## Don Haines (May 17, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> If you look closely, you can see my silhouette reflected in heron's eye in the first shot.



And that may well be the ultimate self-portrait. Wonderful shot!


----------



## serendipidy (May 17, 2013)

Thanks Don for the kind words.


----------



## serendipidy (May 17, 2013)

Here is a crop of the bird's eye with my silhouette reflection. You can see the chain link fence and me at the top of the embankment. I had the better beamer on a 580EXII and you can almost see that as the square shadow on top of the camera. The sun was almost directly behind me.


----------



## serendipidy (May 18, 2013)

3 more from today. Thanks for looking


----------



## emko (May 18, 2013)

Only a Seagull




Seagull by EMKO3, on Flickr


----------



## stessel tank (May 18, 2013)

Some Lorikeets in my yard


----------



## serendipidy (May 18, 2013)

stessel tank said:


> Some Lorikeets in my yard



Really nice. I love the color on those cute little guys. Looks like they were in a color bomb parade ;D


----------



## crasher8 (May 18, 2013)

My first Hummer (that's what she said) My wife likes it, so I start telling her about 'Birding' lenses. Didn't go so well. Guess I'll keep cropping.


----------



## Click (May 18, 2013)

Well done crasher8. Really nice shot. They're so fast.


----------



## crasher8 (May 18, 2013)

Click said:


> Well done crasher8. Really nice shot. They're so fast.



Thanks click. 

5D3, Tamron 70-200 Di VC. 1/8000, 2.8


----------



## Don Haines (May 19, 2013)

Went out in the canoe today and got to sit and watch the loons feeding. I should have used a faster shutter speed on the first shot.... I am learning bird photography and having a fun time!


----------



## SevenDUser (May 19, 2013)

Cormorant 7D 70-300L


----------



## Moobark (May 19, 2013)

Long time lurker; first time poster.
This thread inspired me to start birdwatching.















Edit: broken links.


----------



## serendipidy (May 19, 2013)

Brazilian Cardinal...7D, 100-400L @400mm, F8, 1/640s, ISO 160.


----------



## serendipidy (May 19, 2013)

My Heron friend caught his 3rd fish since we've been a fishing team. 7D, [email protected]


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 19, 2013)

Moobark said:


> Long time lurker; first time poster.
> This thread inspired me to start birdwatching.


Moobark, welcome to CR ... I really like the first pic ... very nicely done.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 19, 2013)

Here is an image of a baby Pigeon, made with iPhone 4S ... this chick was well concealed in a corner behind the ledge of our office exhaust fan (I guess the Mama Pigeon was making sure cool air-conditioned air from our office to protect her baby from the intense desert heat ... what a smart move) ... the only way I could make this image was with my iPhone stuck through the exhaust fan, aiming at this bird, as the gap was too narrow for any camera, let alone my DSLR, to fit.


----------



## rpt (May 19, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> My Heron friend caught his 3rd fish since we've been a fishing team. 7D, [email protected]


Wow! That was a big one! Good catch! And I mean the fish - compliment to the team! 



Rienzphotoz said:


> Here is an image of a baby Pigeon, made with iPhone 4S ... this chick was well concealed in a corner behind the ledge of our office exhaust fan (I guess the Mama Pigeon was making sure cool air-conditioned air from our office to protect her baby from the intense desert heat ... what a smart move) ... the only way I could make this image was with my iPhone stuck through the exhaust fan, aiming at this bird, as the gap was too narrow for any camera, let alone my DSLR, to fit.


Well either you or your iPhone or both need a medal of honour. Good picture.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 19, 2013)

Black-bellied Plover - Martha's Vineyard
60d + 100-400 mm


----------



## jrista (May 19, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Black-bellied Plover - Martha's Vineyard
> 60d + 100-400 mm



Nice shot! Like the lower angle perspective.


----------



## jrista (May 19, 2013)

Wilson's Phalaropes, females in this case (which tend to be flashier than the males), out at Cherry Creek State Park in Colorado:


----------



## Click (May 19, 2013)

jrista said:


> Wilson's Phalaropes, females in this case (which tend to be flashier than the males), out at Cherry Creek State Park in Colorado:



Awesome! Great shots Sir.


----------



## serendipidy (May 19, 2013)

jrista said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Black-bellied Plover - Martha's Vineyard
> ...



+1


----------



## serendipidy (May 19, 2013)

Click said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Wilson's Phalaropes, females in this case (which tend to be flashier than the males), out at Cherry Creek State Park in Colorado:
> ...



Concur! Very nice. 8)


----------



## SevenDUser (May 20, 2013)

Great Blue Heron Canon 7D 400mm f/5.6


----------



## CTJohn (May 20, 2013)

Everglades Osprey dining.


----------



## 2n10 (May 20, 2013)

American Kestrel brunch


----------



## Click (May 20, 2013)

I love your Osprey CTJohn. 8)


----------



## jrista (May 20, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Everglades Osprey dining.



Awesome shot! Love the sharpness and clarity of the bird...I love Ospreys, beautiful creatures!


----------



## jrista (May 20, 2013)

2n10 said:


> American Kestrel brunch



Nice shot. Might want to heal/clone out the bits of the leaf that encroach on the bird...otherwise, he's a beauty.


----------



## serendipidy (May 21, 2013)

#1 Heron Bad Hair Day 
#2 Heron trying to hide in an Octopus tree


----------



## serendipidy (May 21, 2013)

From today: Brazilian Cardinal and Red Northern Cardinal on a chain link fence


----------



## IslanderMV (May 21, 2013)

Yellow Warbler - Martha's Vineyard
60D with 100-400mm
A very tiny bird.


----------



## Northstar (May 24, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Everglades Osprey dining.




Cool shot CT


----------



## Pugshot (May 24, 2013)

Here are a few:


----------



## TheDinoMeister (May 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! Here's a photo I took of a baby bird in Central Park.


----------



## serendipidy (May 25, 2013)

Trying to learn the skill of BIF photography on my 7D and 100-400L or 70-200LII/2.8. Have been practicing on several herons that frequent here. It's a lot harder than I expected.  Most of the shots (>90%) are totally worthless OOF blurs :'( Starting to get a few almost acceptable shots which I will post for C&C. For those that are proficient, what settings do you use? Things like (on a 7D) AV or TV mode, what autofocus settings (zone, AF point expansion, etc), metering setting, etc? I try to limit ISO to 400 but that means wide aperture (shallow DOF-blurry) and/or slow shutter speed (again, blurry shots). Maybe I need a 5D3 or 1DX ;D Thanks for any suggestions. Here are some of my better ones from past 2 days.


----------



## CTJohn (May 25, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Trying to learn the skill of BIF photography on my 7D and 100-400L or 70-200LII/2.8. Have been practicing on several herons that frequent here. It's a lot harder than I expected.  Most of the shots (>90%) are totally worthless OOF blurs :'( Starting to get a few almost acceptable shots which I will post for C&C. For those that are proficient, what settings do you use? Things like (on a 7D) AV or TV mode, what autofocus settings (zone, AF point expansion, etc), metering setting, etc? I try to limit ISO to 400 but that means wide aperture (shallow DOF-blurry) and/or slow shutter speed (again, blurry shots). Maybe I need a 5D3 or 1DX ;D Thanks for any suggestions. Here are some of my better ones from past 2 days.



I use a 7D TV mode, with shutter speed set to 1/800th or faster and Auto ISO with a limit of 800. I also use back button focusing in Servo. I'll usually use evaluative metering, but sometimes switch to partial or spot if there's a lot of contrast in the scene. I love the 7D's fps capability. With a fast flying bird, (assuming I can get it in the frame!) I get around half as keepers, and probably 20% I'd consider good. Agree, it's harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## bjd (May 25, 2013)

Seven of our thrushes (six of them are being sat on by the mother here).

Cheers Brian


----------



## rpt (May 25, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Trying to learn the skill of BIF photography on my 7D and 100-400L or 70-200LII/2.8. Have been practicing on several herons that frequent here. It's a lot harder than I expected.  Most of the shots (>90%) are totally worthless OOF blurs :'( Starting to get a few almost acceptable shots which I will post for C&C. For those that are proficient, what settings do you use? Things like (on a 7D) AV or TV mode, what autofocus settings (zone, AF point expansion, etc), metering setting, etc? I try to limit ISO to 400 but that means wide aperture (shallow DOF-blurry) and/or slow shutter speed (again, blurry shots). Maybe I need a 5D3 or 1DX ;D Thanks for any suggestions. Here are some of my better ones from past 2 days.


Ok, one more time. Yes, I posted a long response and the connectivity gods decided my post needed to be rewritten! 

So here goes.

Feb 24 I went to this place that migratory birds come to to get pics of BIF. I have posted pics on the forum. In the two hours I was there, I took 2000 pics. It was a great experience. The birds I photographed in flight were Flamingos, Egrets, Painted Storks, Ibis - including Black Ibis, Sandpipers, Gulls Terns and a few more.

I shot with my 5D3 and 100-400L mostly at 400mm. My settings for the shooting were:
Manual mode, shutter speed 1/800, f6.3, ISO Auto, AF center point with 8 way expansion, first shot shutter priority, subsequent shots focus priority, AF case 1, lens IS was on, focus limiter was on so 6.5m to infinity.

I expected more keepers. By keepers I mean that they are sharp even at 100% view in RAW.

My learning from the analysis I did was:
[list type=decimal]
[*]The shutter speed should have been in excess of 1/1200 probably around 1/1600 or 1/2000
[*]The f stop should have been 7.1 or 8 - I intended to set it at 7.1 but obviously I mucked up
[*]I would have loved to ETTR - I just do not know how to do that for BIF; in M mode one can't set EC; if someone can advise me that would be great
[*]The card I used was a 400x; note to self - get a 64GB 1000x soon - see the buffer filled up and I got upset - that added to the shake I am sure
[/list]

You have the 7D and some of these settings will not translate but this is the best I can do.

Hope this helps.

To the Gurus on this site, please advise if you have the time.

Rustom


----------



## florianbieler.de (May 25, 2013)

Did my first BiF last week, 5D Mark III w/ 70-200 2.8L IS II


----------



## bjd (May 25, 2013)

Very young Sparrow

Cheers Brian


----------



## fohtohz (May 25, 2013)




----------



## rpt (May 25, 2013)

bjd said:


> Seven of our thrushes (six of them are being sat on by the mother here).
> 
> Cheers Brian


Lovely! Is she nesting inside your house? There seems to be three light sources showing up in her eye and one looks like a fluorescent tube light.


----------



## rpt (May 25, 2013)

fohtohz said:


>


Good lord! Gravity seems to be malfunctioning at that spot. 

Lovely picture


----------



## Click (May 25, 2013)

rpt said:


> Good lord! Gravity seems to be malfunctioning at that spot.



Well said ;D


Nice shot fohtohz. 8)


----------



## bjd (May 25, 2013)

fohtohz said:


>



Proof that levitation does work. So why do they need wings?
Great capture.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 25, 2013)

rpt said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Seven of our thrushes (six of them are being sat on by the mother here).
> ...


In our shed. I had the light on to see if it would help my webcam, it looks down into the nest.
If I go in the shed then she just sits there very still, so I avoid eye contact. Obviously I try to
keep out of the shed, and now all are hatched a lot of time she's not sat on the nest. So we get
along OK.
Cheers Brian


----------



## rpt (May 25, 2013)

bjd said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > bjd said:
> ...


Fabulous! Sometimes they just know they are safe. I am trying to communicate with the hawk that frequents our garden. Let us see how it goes - so far he lets me talk and hangs around for a while


----------



## fohtohz (May 25, 2013)

Click said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Good lord! Gravity seems to be malfunctioning at that spot.
> ...



thank's all


----------



## bjd (May 25, 2013)

fohtohz said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


So are they all in focus? Which one did you center on?
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 25, 2013)

rpt said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


I think in the end you are just part of the environment, they know that you pose no great danger if they are around regularly. The birds (Mainly magpies) run around behind our dog stealing his breakfast on a morning. 
But its a long way from tame.
Cheers Brian


----------



## fohtohz (May 25, 2013)




----------



## serendipidy (May 26, 2013)

rpt said:


> fohtohz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



LOL ;D

Maybe there is a little bird trampoline hidden just behind the rail. Really cool shot!


----------



## rpt (May 26, 2013)

bjd said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > bjd said:
> ...


 That must be a fun sight! My friend's German Shepherd had a particularly rough time with a pair of sparrows. One would distract her and the other would go on a dive and pull off some of her fur! After six or so sorties the dog had enough and ran off under a bed


----------



## rpt (May 26, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > fohtohz said:
> ...


 I make this Nobel prize worthy discovery and you dismiss it of as a trick?


----------



## steven kessel (May 26, 2013)

I haven't posted in a while. Cooper's Hawk and prey (small lizard), photographed in our back yard. 5Diii, ISO 640, F 7.1 @ 1/800.


----------



## ERHP (May 26, 2013)

This one is from October of last year at Cuyamaca SP. I missed the Osprey catching the fish but got to watch it devour almost the entire thing, down to pulling the last meat off the tail, before taking off and ringing the lake for more. 

7D, 600mm f/4 w/ 1.4TC III 1/1000th - f/7.1 - ISO 400


----------



## serendipidy (May 26, 2013)

rpt said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



Sorry rpt...I didn't realize the gravity of the situation 8)


----------



## mdmphoto (May 26, 2013)

Lincoln Park Zoo, Chicago...


----------



## rpt (May 26, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...


LOL! You made my day!


----------



## bjd (May 26, 2013)

I guess this is a Sparrow Hawk, after an unsuccessfull hunt in our garden this morning. Had to take it through the window, and its a very dull cold day here. 
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (May 26, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Sorry rpt...I didn't realize the gravity of the situation 8)




Ha ha ha ;D


----------



## Northstar (May 26, 2013)

bjd said:


> I guess this is a Sparrow Hawk, after an unsuccessfull hunt in our garden this morning. Had to take it through the window, and its a very dull cold day here.
> Cheers Brian




lovely shot!


----------



## bjd (May 26, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry rpt...I didn't realize the gravity of the situation 8)
> ...


Serious matter this defying gravity stuff. This guy hasn't got the hang yet, or it doesn't work when you are wet. Whatever, he's still holding on. Didn't Douglas adams say "you just need to forget to fall down"?
Cheers Brian


----------



## J.R. (May 26, 2013)

A Bee-Eater from the looks of it. Dunno the name ... clicked with a 5D3 @ 400mm earlier this morning.


----------



## jrista (May 26, 2013)

J.R. said:


> A Bee-Eater from the looks of it. Dunno the name ... clicked with a 5D3 @ 400mm earlier this morning.



Actually, it looks like some form of blue flycatcher. The beak doesn't look right for a bee-eater, and I don't know that I've ever seen photos or illustrations of bee eaters with that kind of plumage...they almost always have green as a primary color in some form.


----------



## klaus912 (May 27, 2013)

another portrait:






EOS 7D, 70-300L, 300mm, 7.1, 1/400, ISO 1250


----------



## J.R. (May 27, 2013)

jrista said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > A Bee-Eater from the looks of it. Dunno the name ... clicked with a 5D3 @ 400mm earlier this morning.
> ...



Thanks ... I checked this up in the field guide and found it ... finally. It is a Chestnut Bellied Rock Thrush


----------



## serendipidy (May 27, 2013)

klaus912 said:


> another portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice portrait!


----------



## Don Haines (May 27, 2013)

Not the best loon picture ever, but this is the untouched image (center crop only) of a shot taken with an SX-50 p/s camera from a kayak while being bounced around in whitecaps. I am very surprised that it came out as good as it did. I'll have to play with the RAW file when I get home....


----------



## serendipidy (May 28, 2013)

Went out today to try and practice/learn BIF. Tried the suggestions made by this forum and I'm starting to improve and get some keepers (I hope).Best 3 out of about 60 tries (in some shots, the bird wasn't even in the frame ). 7D, 70-200L/2.8 @100,130mm ISO100, TV 1/800s, Aperture 2.8-4.0, hand held, cropped, DPP. Comments to help me improve are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## GuyF (May 28, 2013)

Not exotic but we can't all have humming birds and flamingos on our doorstep!

5D3 and 300mm f2.8 IS mk1 - f5 1/1000th ISO640 +2/3rds


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 28, 2013)

bjd said:


> I guess this is a Sparrow Hawk, after an unsuccessfull hunt in our garden this morning. Had to take it through the window, and its a very dull cold day here.
> Cheers Brian


Cool ... looks like the bird is amongst Christmas lights.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 28, 2013)

J.R. said:


> A Bee-Eater from the looks of it. Dunno the name ... clicked with a 5D3 @ 400mm earlier this morning.


Good one


----------



## Krob78 (May 28, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Went out today to try and practice/learn BIF. Tried the suggestions made by this forum and I'm starting to improve and get some keepers (I hope).Best 3 out of about 60 tries (in some shots, the bird wasn't even in the frame ). 7D, 70-200L/2.8 @100,130mm ISO100, TV 1/800s, Aperture 2.8-4.0, hand held, cropped, DPP. Comments to help me improve are welcome. Thanks.


Nice Job! With my 7D I rarely shoot BIF under 1/1600th sec. You may try that for even sharper imagery and ISO 200. 

Have you tried changing your AF to the back button instead of the shutter button? Also, just wondering what AF mode you're using? Once I got used to panning and getting the bird in the image more often, I found the single AF point worked better for me than the expansion point... Expansion seems to capture a few more images but I found the single AF point will give me better, sharper images when I do get them in the viewfinder... Spot AF is very difficult to use for BIF on the 7D but great for static shots... 

Looking forward to seeing more of your BIF work and the progress you're making. Looks like you're off to a wonderful start! Congratulations!


----------



## jasonsim (May 28, 2013)

Some from a recent trip to South FL. Enjoy!


----------



## bjd (May 28, 2013)

Very young Thrush.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 28, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> Some from a recent trip to South FL. Enjoy!


I really like the colours and sharpness of the first one.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 28, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Went out today to try and practice/learn BIF. Tried the suggestions made by this forum and I'm starting to improve and get some keepers (I hope).Best 3 out of about 60 tries (in some shots, the bird wasn't even in the frame ). 7D, 70-200L/2.8 @100,130mm ISO100, TV 1/800s, Aperture 2.8-4.0, hand held, cropped, DPP. Comments to help me improve are welcome. Thanks.


Well I think you are getting there. Keep it up. And I'm jealous that you have a pet Heron!
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (May 28, 2013)

jasonsim said:


> Some from a recent trip to South FL. Enjoy!



Great pictures. I really like the first and the 3rd one. Nicely done!


----------



## serendipidy (May 28, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Went out today to try and practice/learn BIF. Tried the suggestions made by this forum and I'm starting to improve and get some keepers (I hope).Best 3 out of about 60 tries (in some shots, the bird wasn't even in the frame ). 7D, 70-200L/2.8 @100,130mm ISO100, TV 1/800s, Aperture 2.8-4.0, hand held, cropped, DPP. Comments to help me improve are welcome. Thanks.
> ...



Thanks Ken. 

I have been trying different settings. Those were TV priority @1/800 (I lowered the speed trying to get higher aperture for deeper DOF). Had auto ISO (thought it would get higher than 100). AI servo with manual select AF:zone AF (center zone). I was missing so many shots on expanded point that I switched to zone. Need to practice more on panning so I can do single point AF. Had partial metering set for exposure.

I have never tried back button focus, but recently read on CR how useful it is. I will try to set my camera for that and learn how to do it. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## serendipidy (May 28, 2013)

bjd said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Went out today to try and practice/learn BIF. Tried the suggestions made by this forum and I'm starting to improve and get some keepers (I hope).Best 3 out of about 60 tries (in some shots, the bird wasn't even in the frame ). 7D, 70-200L/2.8 @100,130mm ISO100, TV 1/800s, Aperture 2.8-4.0, hand held, cropped, DPP. Comments to help me improve are welcome. Thanks.
> ...



Thanks Brian. I just found out my heron is two timing me with a homeowner several houses away :'(


----------



## steven kessel (May 28, 2013)

Common Raven. 5Diii, 100-400 F4-5.6 IS L @400mm, ISO 320


----------



## rpt (May 29, 2013)

bjd said:


> Very young Thrush.
> Cheers Brian


Lovely! You must be feeling like a proud grand dad


----------



## ejenner (May 29, 2013)

I guess this thread has developed from a 'portrait only' to include BIF. I'm stoked to be able to contribute, up until now 95% of my shots have been in the Denver Zoo, but this month I got a 7D primarily for shooting kids sports.

It may be the most expensive $850 I've ever spent because the 70-200 f4 IS is the longest lens I have. The last 3 were with a 1.4TC.

First one was taken a couple of years ago from a bedroom window. The others recently at Ferril lake in Downtown Denver. 

#1. hawk? sorry my expertise is still minimal (EDIT: just found a picture, I think it might be a Young-ish Cooper's Hawk). T1i, 70-200 f4 IS @ 200mm f4 1/30s ISO400 (got lots of blurry shots)
#2 BCN Heron. 7D 70-200 f4 IS + 1.4TC I @ 280mm f5.6 1/6400s ISO:800
#3 American White Pelican f5.6 1/2500s ISO:400
#4 Snowy Egrets jostling for the prime spot, f5.6 1/1000s ISO:800 (probably had a polarizer on)

Still trying to figure out the best combination of shutter speed and ISO for BIF shots, but tending towards ISO:800 because with NR the noise is manageable and my tracking needs work.


----------



## serendipidy (May 29, 2013)

ejenner....nice shots. I really like the last one. Looks very cool.


----------



## J.R. (May 29, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> ejenner....nice shots. I really like the last one. Looks very cool.



+1 ... The last shot was really cool.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> ejenner....nice shots. I really like the last one. Looks very cool.



Same here. I like the your last one.


----------



## rwmson (May 29, 2013)

Oyster Catchers


----------



## bjd (May 29, 2013)

rpt said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Very young Thrush.
> ...


Sure am. There's six of them though and that nest is getting very tight, so they'll be out soon.
Still, I hope they'll cost me less than my own kids did (still do).:-\ 
Cheers Brian


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2013)

rwmson said:


> Oyster Catchers



They have to fly real fast to catch up to an oyster 

Seriously though, nice picture!


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Not exotic but we can't all have humming birds and flamingos on our doorstep!
> 
> 5D3 and 300mm f2.8 IS mk1 - f5 1/1000th ISO640 +2/3rds



Pigeon with anti-gravity belt! I like it!


----------



## Click (May 29, 2013)

rwmson said:


> Oyster Catchers



Awesome. The mirror effect is perfect. Great shot.


----------



## GuyF (May 29, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Not exotic but we can't all have humming birds and flamingos on our doorstep!
> ...



Yup, seems like the birds are onto something - must've borrowed it from him:



fohtohz said:


>


----------



## rpt (May 29, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...


All that is fine but remember it is *my *Nobel prize winning theory!


----------



## serendipidy (May 29, 2013)

rwmson said:


> Oyster Catchers



Really nice shot! Looks like he's flying a tight formation with his wingman ;D


----------



## serendipidy (May 29, 2013)

rpt said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



You got my vote in Stockholm 8)


----------



## Darlip (May 29, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...



+1 more vote from Stockholm


----------



## Mick (May 29, 2013)

A common turn taken with a 500f4 mk2 at speed and its pin sharp. All afternoon for a couple of shots.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2013)

Mick said:


> A common turn taken with a 500f4 mk2 at speed and its pin sharp. All afternoon for a couple of shots.



Great shot Mick. Nice and sharp. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (May 29, 2013)

Click said:


> Mick said:
> 
> 
> > A common turn taken with a 500f4 mk2 at speed and its pin sharp. All afternoon for a couple of shots.
> ...



+1...beautiful. One good tern deserves another. ;D


----------



## Don Haines (May 30, 2013)

Not quite an exotic.... Canada goose and goslings sleeping in the sunlight, shot with SX-50, 1/125 second, F5.6, 500mm equivalent zoom.


----------



## rpt (May 30, 2013)

Darlip said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Thanks. I promise to include you in my acceptance speech.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 31, 2013)

Piping Plover - Martha's Vineyard
60D and 100-400 mm


----------



## Click (May 31, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Piping Plover - Martha's Vineyard
> 60D and 100-400 mm



Lovely one.


----------



## serendipidy (May 31, 2013)

Click said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Piping Plover - Martha's Vineyard
> ...



+1...plump little fella


----------



## Barrfly (May 31, 2013)

Merrill Creek Reservoir
05/30/2013


----------



## Barrfly (May 31, 2013)

Merrill Creek Reservoir
05/30/2013


----------



## Krob78 (May 31, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Piping Plover - Martha's Vineyard
> 60D and 100-400 mm


Nice image Islander! Are you from the Cape, Nantucket or the Vineyard?


----------



## Krob78 (May 31, 2013)

Mick said:


> A common turn taken with a 500f4 mk2 at speed and its pin sharp. All afternoon for a couple of shots.


Nice job Mick! Great capture...


----------



## Krob78 (May 31, 2013)

bjd said:


> Very young Thrush.
> Cheers Brian


Great image Brian!


----------



## Krob78 (May 31, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Common Raven. 5Diii, 100-400 F4-5.6 IS L @400mm, ISO 320


Awesome image Steve, makes me ravenous!


----------



## Krob78 (May 31, 2013)

I love the 4th image ejenner! Exquisite!


ejenner said:


> I guess this thread has developed from a 'portrait only' to include BIF. I'm stoked to be able to contribute, up until now 95% of my shots have been in the Denver Zoo, but this month I got a 7D primarily for shooting kids sports.
> 
> It may be the most expensive $850 I've ever spent because the 70-200 f4 IS is the longest lens I have. The last 3 were with a 1.4TC.
> 
> ...


----------



## rpt (May 31, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> Merrill Creek Reservoir
> 05/30/2013


Lovely picture!

Question:
What were you doing to get such a dirty look from the bird?


----------



## IslanderMV (May 31, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Piping Plover - Martha's Vineyard
> ...



I live on the Vineyard.


----------



## Mick (May 31, 2013)

Woodpecker. Hand held 500f4 mk2.


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2013)

Mick said:


> Woodpecker. Hand held 500f4 mk2.



Nicely done Mick. 

500f4 mk2 I love that lens. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 1, 2013)

Barrfly said:


> Merrill Creek Reservoir
> 05/30/2013



Really nice shot!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 1, 2013)

A few more shots of my heron fishing partner from today. I've neglected him for the past several days, but today he was patiently waiting for a long while on my chain link fence, so I caved. I've wasted several loaves of bread on him in the past week or so, but today he finally caught another fish. Word about the free food is getting out. Eight ducks swam up to us and consumed another loaf of my bread and interfered so much with the heron, he finally left.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 1, 2013)

Hungry heron enjoys his tilapia dinner.


----------



## GuyF (Jun 1, 2013)

Since this thread started off as bird portraits, here's a family portrait.

Duck shots added too for the heck of it.

5D3 and 300mm 2.8 IS


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 1, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Since this thread started off as bird portraits, here's a family portrait.
> 
> Duck shots added too for the heck of it.
> 
> 5D3 and 300mm 2.8 IS



Nice shots. The last one looks like he is water skiing


----------



## GuyF (Jun 1, 2013)

Serendipidy - thanks, maybe I'm not practised enough but I find birds in flight are so hard to do well. I wonder how many keepers the real professional guys get from a trip. No doubt they have a way higher hit rate but it would be nice to know they miss shots too!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 1, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Serendipidy - thanks, maybe I'm not practised enough but I find birds in flight are so hard to do well. I wonder how many keepers the real professional guys get from a trip. No doubt they have a way higher hit rate but it would be nice to know they miss shots too!



BIF are difficult to master...I'm still trying to learn how to do it well. Good equipment and practice is what I have deduced from this forum. Your shots are well on the way.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 2, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Since this thread started off as bird portraits, here's a family portrait.
> 
> Duck shots added too for the heck of it.
> 
> 5D3 and 300mm 2.8 IS



The lighting in the "family portrait" is exquisite. Very intimate


----------



## LSV (Jun 2, 2013)

Pin-tailed Whydah (juvenile male).


----------



## GuyF (Jun 2, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Since this thread started off as bird portraits, here's a family portrait.
> ...



Thanks for the comment. I have to thank nature for the lighting, I just stood there and pressed a button!

The original image was a crop of the image below as I thought it maybe worked better.

Regards.


----------



## stessel tank (Jun 2, 2013)

More Loriketts


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 2, 2013)

Eastern Spine Bill (male). A couple of them were flitting through my garden this afternoon. Finally managed to get a few clear pic's as they were feeding in the Correa bush. While it has the look of a flash lit pic, no, the winter sun happened to pop out for 10min 

5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 2, 2013)

GuyF said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...


Stunning, both the cropped and un-cropped versions. I love a good BW


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 2, 2013)

Hiked to a remote point - captured an amazing range of birds. Here are two.
Martha's Vineyard - 60D with a 100-400mm
American Oystercatcher and a Black Skimmer. ( the Skimmer breeding range is expanding Northward it seems.)


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 2, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Hiked to a remote point - captured an amazing range of birds. Here are two.
> Martha's Vineyard - 60D with a 100-400mm
> American Oystercatcher and a Black Skimmer. ( the Skimmer breeding range is expanding Northward it seems.)


Nice pic's. The Skimmer in flight looks great


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 2, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Hiked to a remote point - captured an amazing range of birds. Here are two.
> ...



+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 2, 2013)

stessel tank said:


> More Loriketts



Those little guys are so colorful. Nice work.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 3, 2013)

A few from today...still working on learning BIF (a couple from many other failed attempts).


----------



## Deva (Jun 4, 2013)

Guernsey seagulls...


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 5, 2013)

A couple more "not quite so exotic" birds..... The Eastern Meadowlark and the Tree Sparrow. Meadowlark shot with SX50, IS)320, 1/320 second at 215mm (1200mm equivalent). Tree Sparrow shot with 60D and Sigma 120-400 lens at 400mm, ISO3200, 1/640th second.


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2013)

I really like your Tree Sparrow Don.


----------



## dab035 (Jun 5, 2013)

1 day old baby bluebirds


----------



## amirosama (Jun 5, 2013)

*Snowy Browed Flycatcher*

MALE





FEMALE


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 5, 2013)

amirosama said:


> *Snowy Browed Flycatcher*
> 
> MALE
> 
> ...



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Deva (Jun 5, 2013)

Seagull chicks on Lihou Island (west coast of Guernsey) - I was struck by how the colouring of the chicks matched the colouring of their shells...


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2013)

amirosama said:


> *Snowy Browed Flycatcher*
> 
> MALE
> 
> ...



Great shot amirosama. Nice and sharp. Well done.


----------



## crb595 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mourning Dove


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2013)

Nicely done crb595 ... And welcome to cr.


----------



## crb595 (Jun 5, 2013)

Black-capped Chickadee


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 6, 2013)

a young Killdeer and it's prey


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> a young Killdeer ...



Lovely one


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 6, 2013)

6D 300 X1.4 Yellow-Bellied Sapsucker female. She loves the mountain ash trees.

Jack


----------



## SevenDUser (Jun 6, 2013)

Great Blue Heron 7D 400mm f/5.6


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 6, 2013)

crb595 said:


> Black-capped Chickadee



Beautiful shot. Nicely done.


----------



## vkiran (Jun 6, 2013)

@Tadoba Tiger Reserve, India.
1Dx, 600mm f4L IS II, f6.3, 1/1250 sec, ISO 2500.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 6, 2013)

a few taken today...7D, 100-400L


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> 6D 300 X1.4 Yellow-Bellied Sapsucker female. She loves the mountain ash trees.
> 
> Jack



Beautiful. I like the background color.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 6, 2013)

Young Short-billed Dowitcher, Martha's Vineyard

60D and 100-400mm


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 6, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > IslanderMV said:
> ...


Great images, I'm from Yarmouthport originally...


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 6, 2013)

vkiran said:


> @Tadoba Tiger Reserve, India.
> 1Dx, 600mm f4L IS II, f6.3, 1/1250 sec, ISO 2500.


Great image, beautiful bird Vkiran!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 6, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Since this thread started off as bird portraits, here's a family portrait.
> 
> Duck shots added too for the heck of it.
> 
> 5D3 and 300mm 2.8 IS


I love this image Guy! Exquisite!


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 7, 2013)

My 300mm f4 IS never lets me down.




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 7, 2013)

Practicing BIF shots with my heron friend today (even though the background shows a construction site, he is not a crane ;D). Most of the shots were really bad ( I still have a long way to go) so these are the best of the lot. Suggestions/comments welcome. 7D/ 70-200L f/2.8 II.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 7, 2013)

One more from today


----------



## AmbientLight (Jun 7, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Practicing BIF shots with my heron friend today (even though the background shows a construction site, he is not a crane ;D). Most of the shots were really bad ( I still have a long way to go) so these are the best of the lot. Suggestions/comments welcome. 7D/ 70-200L f/2.8 II.



Using a 7D these are very nice shots. In my opinion you would benefit most from using a full-frame camera with fast auto-focus and better per pixel sharpness than the 7D delivers. Using the same lens you will end up having to crop a bit, but that will allow you for example to keep the tail and feet of the bird in the frame easier than with the tighter framing of a 7D. This should yield visibly better results, but I must admit there is a substantial price tag attached, because I am thinking of what good a 1D-X or 5D Mark III might do to you.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 7, 2013)

Eastern Spine Bill.
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4TC III






A fast mover when they take off....


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you AmbientLight for your kind advice. I think you are right about FF since I was having a lot of trouble with the 7D obtaining focus and also keeping the whole bird in the frame. One day I hope to upgrade to the 5D3 or something similar in the future.


----------



## CTJohn (Jun 7, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Thank you AmbientLight for your kind advice. I think you are right about FF since I was having a lot of trouble with the 7D obtaining focus and also keeping the whole bird in the frame. One day I hope to upgrade to the 5D3 or something similar in the future.



What lens are you using? I use a 70-300L with a 7D for birds in flight and would just use less zoom than buy a new full frame body. The auto focus of the 7D is more than adequate for sharp birds in flight when used with a fast enough shutter speed. If birds are flying laterally, it's hard to get a high percentage of keepers, but with the 7D's frames/second, you should get some. Do you use back button focus in servo? That change helped my "keep" rate a lot.


----------



## GuyF (Jun 7, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Since this thread started off as bird portraits, here's a family portrait.
> ...



Krob - very kind of you to say that but as you know with photography often it's just the luck of being in the right place at the right time. I'm visiting an island bird colony at the end of the month so will hopefully have some good shots to show from that.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 7, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you AmbientLight for your kind advice. I think you are right about FF since I was having a lot of trouble with the 7D obtaining focus and also keeping the whole bird in the frame. One day I hope to upgrade to the 5D3 or something similar in the future.
> ...



Hi CT John,

I started out using my 100-400L but I was usually shooting in the late afternoon and often it is overcast and cloudy then. The light was not bright and so I had low shutter speed and large apertures to keep ISO <800. The focus and IS on the 100-400 was not great. So I started using my recently purchased 70-200L f/2.8 ii for the f/2.8 focusing speed. I also was often too high on the focal range on the 400mm and the 200mm made me not zoom in so much which helped like you suggested. I have never tried back button focus (I'm an old guy who is very timid or slow to try new things) but I know I should learn that technique. Also, I need to practice panning skills. The heron was flying both laterally and towards me at the same time. I was using AI servo, expanded or manual select center zone AF, high speed continuous shutter, and AI Servo tracking sensitivity on "slow". Are those the correct settings to use? Thanks everyone for any advice.


----------



## GuyF (Jun 7, 2013)

Serendipidy - don't know if you've seen this site http://garyluhm.net/canon-5d-mark-iii-autofocus-ai-servo-birds-flight/. It gives some good advice that has helped me - go buy that 5D3!

Regards.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 7, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Serendipidy - don't know if you've seen this site http://garyluhm.net/canon-5d-mark-iii-autofocus-ai-servo-birds-flight/. It gives some good advice that has helped me - go buy that 5D3!
> 
> Regards.



Thanks GuyF. I will check that out. And I'm saving up for that 5D3, hopefully it won't be too long.


----------



## CTJohn (Jun 8, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



Those settings look fine - I use auto select for auto focus most of the time, and my Servo tracking sensitivity on normal....not sure it that makes a lot of difference. I would recommend trying back button focusing because I think it's easier to keep that depressed while panning rather than half depressing the shutter release button.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 8, 2013)

My heron friend caught another fish today with my help. 7D, 70-200L f/2.8 ii


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 8, 2013)

Then another heron (photo #1) showed up and tried to get into the act. The first guy got all upset and they flew at each other for awhile (I missed all those shots :'() and then they settled several feet apart and the first guy puffed himself up (photo #2) and just stared at the intruder for some time.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 8, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> My heron friend caught another fish today with my help. 7D, 70-200L f/2.8 ii


AWESOME


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 8, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > My heron friend caught another fish today with my help. 7D, 70-200L f/2.8 ii
> ...



Thanks


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 9, 2013)

Practiced BIF again this afternoon. From advice I've received here, my capture/keeper rate is getter better. 7D, 70-200L f/2.8ii @ 125mm, 1/1250sec, f/5.6, handheld.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice Captures Serendipidy, The Eye on this Bird is just Tack Sharp, as well as a little scary, well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 9, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Nice Captures Serendipidy, The Eye on this Bird is just Tack Sharp, as well as a little scary, well done.



Edward,
Thanks for the kind remarks.


----------



## bjd (Jun 9, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Nice Captures Serendipidy, The Eye on this Bird is just Tack Sharp, as well as a little scary, well done.


"Scary"? Downright spooky if you ask me.
If he does leave you sometime, do you think his parting words will be 

" so long, and thanks for all the fish!" 8)

Cheers Brian


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 9, 2013)

bjd said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Captures Serendipidy, The Eye on this Bird is just Tack Sharp, as well as a little scary, well done.
> ...



Hi Brian,
LOL...he will be hitchhiking his way across the galaxy ;D


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 9, 2013)

Eastern Spine Bill. 
This ones been gorging on the Correas that are in flower in my backyard (note the yellow pollen on the beak).
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC


----------



## wopbv4 (Jun 9, 2013)

Blue Wren. West Australia


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Eastern Spine Bill.
> This ones been gorging on the Correas that are in flower in my backyard (note the yellow pollen on the beak).
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC



I love this bird. I don't have this species in my region. Very nice shot.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 9, 2013)

Click said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Eastern Spine Bill.
> ...


Thanks Click. They are found along the east coast of Australia. For a small bird, they have a fairly loud call. A very challenging bird to photograph, as they move like lightning (a bit like the hummingbird). But a worth while challenge when I nail a few pics


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for this information, and congrats on your shot.


----------



## rpt (Jun 9, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...


I suspect he will also say "I'll be back!"


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 9, 2013)

rpt said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > bjd said:
> ...


That would explain his scary red eyes ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 9, 2013)

Mr Bean and wopbv4,

Beautiful shots of two lovely birds. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi All,

Looking for a little feedback. I have a solution looking for a problem. I think this newly designed treepod will be very useful but at this moment I don't have a lens foot for my 300 F2.8 II. Do any of you have any advice before I order one from Jobu and also what do you think of this treepod idea?

As a much younger person I always dreamed of remote shooting from up in a tree but now I'm too old to shinny up a tree :'( Still the 6D WiFi leaves me with some possibilities.

The treepod has pretty fair leveling associated with strapping it to the tree and I designed a cup level to fine tune. Its arm has limited swing so that it's possible to get about 320 degree shots depending on the size of the tree trunk. More arm swing and it puts too much twist on the base and it shifts position (previous base design of some considerable hours thown away!). It's very rigid. However, with body weight bulling down the tree bark will give slightly but I don't think it's enough to respond to the weight of the lens and camera. The base can be inverted to allow for the opposite tree slope.

If you have any links to suggest, relating to similar (mis)adventures that would be great too. I'm returning to birding and wildlife from long ago with my Canon F1 and loving it.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Jack for this good idea.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 9, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Mr Bean and wopbv4,
> 
> Beautiful shots of two lovely birds. Well done.


Thanks Serendipidy. I must admit, looking at the splendid images posted in this thread (over the past few months for me at least) has certainly inspired me to go out and give it a go. With half decent equipment, a good mono pod and hours of standing....waiting....waiting.... it can pay off


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 10, 2013)

Eastern Spine bill....again. Sorry 
But once the Correas finish flowering, he's off. This afternoon, both he and I managed to position ourselves better. No annoying twigs to get in the way. At the time of the pic, he was happily banging out a song, hence the open beak.
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC III. This time, with the help of a winter sun, I could stop down half a stop, which helped with the DOF. I find the 1.4x TC can take the edge off the sharpness (or affect the focus) just slightly. Stopping down even half a stop makes a difference.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 10, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Eastern Spine bill....again. Sorry
> But once the Correas finish flowering, he's off. This afternoon, both he and I managed to position ourselves better. No annoying twigs to get in the way. At the time of the pic, he was happily banging out a song, hence the open beak.
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC III. This time, with the help of a winter sun, I could stop down half a stop, which helped with the DOF. I find the 1.4x TC can take the edge off the sharpness (or affect the focus) just slightly. Stopping down even half a stop makes a difference.



Another great shot...I like both of them


----------



## DJD (Jun 10, 2013)

The portrait as envisioned by the pigeon when he commissioned the work...







The portrait as delivered by the hipster street photographer claiming to be a portrait artist. 

Just a little humor.
Cheers,
DJD


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Eastern Spine bill....again. Sorry



Great shot Mr Bean.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Serendipidy and Click


----------



## amirosama (Jun 10, 2013)

*Oriental Honey Buzzard*
5DIII | 700mm | 1/1600s | F5.6 | ISO-500


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 10, 2013)

amirosama said:


> *Oriental Honey Buzzard*
> 5DIII | 700mm | 1/1600s | F5.6 | ISO-500


Nice images Amirosama! I love seeing Raptors that we don't have here in Florida! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 10, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Practiced BIF again this afternoon. From advice I've received here, my capture/keeper rate is getter better. 7D, 70-200L f/2.8ii @ 125mm, 1/1250sec, f/5.6, handheld.


Wow! Like night and day from just a few weeks back! Great job Serendipity! These images stand out! Now to find this bird a nice lake background! Keep up the great work and congratulations!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Eastern Spine Bill.
> This ones been gorging on the Correas that are in flower in my backyard (note the yellow pollen on the beak).
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC


Fantastic image Mr. Bean! Outstanding!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 10, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > CTJohn said:
> ...


AI Servo tracking on slow or "1" does make a difference. It enables the AF system to track the bird more efficiently and to ignore things that may pop into view or slight alterations in course. Auto select for BIF usually results in less keepers with my findings after 3 years with my 7D. Back button focus is excellent as I've suggested previously.

Also, I've found that once I MFA'd my 100-400mm the sharpness and accuracy went through the roof! Have you MFA'd you're lenses yet Serendipity? It made mine like getting a brand new lens for about an hours worth of work...


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 10, 2013)

California Gull
7D, EF 70-300mm at 300mm, F8


----------



## andres5d3 (Jun 10, 2013)

*5DIII & 70-200mm II + 1.4x III*


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2013)

amirosama said:


> *Oriental Honey Buzzard*
> 5DIII | 700mm | 1/1600s | F5.6 | ISO-500



Great shots amirosama 8) I just love your BIF pictures. Well done.


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 10, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Practiced BIF again this afternoon. From advice I've received here, my capture/keeper rate is getter better. 7D, 70-200L f/2.8ii @ 125mm, 1/1250sec, f/5.6, handheld.
> ...



Bump your shutter speed to 1/2000 or 1/2500 and you should get even more keepers.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 10, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Practiced BIF again this afternoon. From advice I've received here, my capture/keeper rate is getter better. 7D, 70-200L f/2.8ii @ 125mm, 1/1250sec, f/5.6, handheld.
> ...



Thanks Ken. Yup, the background sucks


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 10, 2013)

2n10 said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



Thanks. I'll give it a try when the light is good. I don't like going over ISO 800 on my 7D.


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2013)

2n10 said:


> California Gull
> 7D, EF 70-300mm at 300mm, F8



Very sharp. 8) Well done.


----------



## MRLinVA (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Vulture


----------



## MRLinVA (Jun 11, 2013)

Black Crowned Night Heron (Canon 1Dx, 300mm 2.8 II)


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2013)

MRLinVA said:


> Black Vulture





MRLinVA said:


> Black Crowned Night Heron (Canon 1Dx, 300mm 2.8 II)



I love your bird pictures MRLinVA. Nice and sharp. Looking forward to see more of them.


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 11, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...



I have used 1600 and even 3200 on mine. Very usable shots. Just make sure you ETTR.


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 11, 2013)

Click said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > California Gull
> ...



Thank you


----------



## krafty (Jun 11, 2013)

Nesting Common Loon Picture (or is it a feeding Mosquito picture?)
7D, 100-400, handheld in a canoe


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 11, 2013)

Cooper's Hawk doing her Lady Macbeth imitation. Check out the blood on her feet. 5D iii, 100-400 F4 - 5.6 L IS, ISO 640.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 11, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



Thanks again Ken for all your excellent advice. I haven't AFMA any lens yet (I don't know how, but I will buy that Focal software I read about on CR and try it). I did send my 7D and 100-400L from HI to CA Canon Service center about a year ago for them to calibrate. When I got it back, it did seem a little sharper. Also, I need to set up my camera and try back button focus. I have been using my recently purchased 70-200L f/2.8ii for BIF since it can capture focus using the f/2.8 and also not so tele since the herons are close (fly between my house and the neighbors house).


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 11, 2013)

Click said:


> MRLinVA said:
> 
> 
> > Black Vulture
> ...



+1, very nice. Is it me or does that BCN Heron only have one leg?  
Perhaps a pirate..aarrrgghh


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 11, 2013)

2n10 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > 2n10 said:
> ...



OK...will give it a try.


----------



## Darlip (Jun 11, 2013)

A black-headed gull, shot in the south of Sweden.




Larus ridibundus by Darlip, on Flickr


----------



## bjd (Jun 11, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > MRLinVA said:
> ...


We had a Blue Tit in the garden which we thought only had one leg, it would lean against things.
And on the ground hop about on one leg, using a wing to steady itself if it was in danger of falling over.
Sometime later we did see the leg a few times, so it must have been injured somehow.

Obviously we called her "Eileen" 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 12, 2013)

Yesterday went out to see my Heron in my side yard next to the ditch. He was there and then the other mature heron appeared. They chased each other around and settled 15' apart. Then this brown juvenile BCN heron appears and very aggressively chases the other 2 mature herons far away and returns. The other 2 never came back. So I try to help this "juvenile delinquent" catch some fish. He is terrible with big fish (never catches even one) but seems to be good at the tiny fish(catches 5 or 6 but gulps them down quickly). I finally get a shot of him with an appetizer. 
7D, 70-200L 2.8ii @200, f/6.3, 1/250s


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 12, 2013)

Today my heron friend, as usual, is waiting on the chain link fence staring at my front door. He often sits there at suppertime for several hours till I get home or come out to help him get dinner. This time he scores another big one very quickly within several minutes.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 14, 2013)

Amost as good as maple syrup! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 14, 2013)

Better than maple syrup!

Jack


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 14, 2013)

Darlip said:


> A black-headed gull, shot in the south of Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic, but if the focus was on the eye of the bird it would have been much more nicer.


----------



## candyman (Jun 14, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Better than maple syrup!
> 
> Jack


 
Jack, nice photo.
Did you use the 300 f/2.8 II and extender (1.4 or 2.0) ?


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 14, 2013)

A few from today...7D, 70-200L f/2.8ii
Brown (juvenile) BCN Heron...seems to go for the smaller fish, often gets 2 at a time


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 14, 2013)

serendipidy, nice pics of the Heron. We do get the Nankeen Night-Heron (looks similar to yours) out our way, but rarely (although I did see one flying through the city of Melbourne - Aust. a month or so ago, which surprised me a little). Plus, when we have had the Nankeen Night-Heron, it's been very shy and easily frightened off.

Keep up the pics


----------



## crb595 (Jun 14, 2013)

Mourning dove hatchling


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> A few from today...7D, 70-200L f/2.8ii
> Brown (juvenile) BCN Heron...seems to go for the smaller fish, often gets 2 at a time



Very nice pictures serendipidy, I really like the first one.


----------



## dolina (Jun 14, 2013)

“Happiness is the meaning and the purpose of life, the whole aim and end of human existence” by alabang, on Flickr

The Olive-backed Sunbird, Cinnyris jugularis, also known as the Yellow-bellied Sunbird, is a species of sunbird found from Southern Asia to Australia.

The sunbirds are a group of very small Old World passerine birds which feed largely on nectar, although they will also take insects, especially when feeding young. Their flight is fast and direct on their short wings. Most species can take nectar by hovering, but usually perch to feed most of the time.
Olive-backed Sunbird in the Philippines
Male hovering while feeding

The Olive-backed Sunbird is common across southern China to the Philippines and Malaysia down to northeast Australia. They are small songbirds, at most 12 cm long. In most subspecies, the underparts of both male and female are bright yellow, the backs are a dull brown colour. The forehead, throat and upper breast of the adult male is a dark, metallic blue-black. In the Philippines (where they are known as "tamsi") the males of some subspecies have an orange band on the chest, in Wallacea and northern New Guinea some subspecies have most of the underparts blackish, and in southern China and adjacent parts of Vietnam most of the underparts of the male are greyish-white.

Originally from mangrove habitat, the Olive-backed sunbird has adapted well to humans, and is now common even in fairly densely populated areas, even forming their nests in human dwellings.

The birds mate between the months of April and August. Both the male and the female assist in building the nest which is flask-shaped, with an overhanging porch at the entrance, and a trail of hanging material at the bottom end.

After building the nest, the birds abandon the nest for about a week before the female returns to lay one or two greenish-blue eggs. The eggs take a further week to hatch. The female may leave the nest for short periods during the day during incubation. After the chicks have hatched, both male and female assist in the care of the young, which leave the nest about two or three weeks later.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olive-backed_Sunbird

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntinlupa

EXIF: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alabang/9038728093/#meta/


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 14, 2013)

Dolina, nice sharp pic. A tricky one to get, considering the amount of foliage 
And thanks for the info on the bird.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks Candyman,

Don't know if there is any more tweaking I can do but that's about as good as I've been able to get with just the 300. These sapsuckers are very persistent when it's feeding young season and I'm able to get quite close, otherwise it'd be 300 X1.4. Always concerned, am I going to miss a shot because I'm out of range or will I luck out and be OK with the 300. When I know I can't possibly get close I go 300 X2, in part becasue it gives me a narrower spot focus and serves as a pair of binoculars just for viewing.

Anyway you cut it, I haven't a hint of regret scrimping to get the 300 even though I'm not convinced I got the sharpest copy.

If it has wings, it's a bird, right? 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> If it has wings, it's a bird, right?
> 
> Jack



Awesome. That's sharp. 8)


----------



## Tholen (Jun 14, 2013)

european pheasant (m) fluffing up before bird-call | 550D | 154mm(55-250) | 1/250 | F/5,6 | ISO 640


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 15, 2013)

Tholen said:


> european pheasant (m) fluffing up before bird-call | 550D | 154mm(55-250) | 1/250 | F/5,6 | ISO 640



Beautiful bird and nice capture. Shows the motion well.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks Mr Bean and Click for your kind remarks. A few more from this afternoon.


----------



## Tholen (Jun 15, 2013)

male willow-ptarmigan | winter-spring plumage | Denali Nat, Park, Alaska | May 2011

both with 550D | 250mm | ISO 6400


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 17, 2013)

When you are two inches tall the world has unexpected hazards.
Piping Plover Chick - Martha's Vineyard.

Using the 100-400mm as an "emergency macro".


----------



## lion rock (Jun 17, 2013)

This Red-bellied Woodpecker has been visiting our seed feeder since late Spring. A few days ago, I noticed a different chirping and saw it brought a guest. Likely a newly fledged baby came with the parent.
First picture: The fledgeling waiting for its parent to feed it.
Second photograph: The parent, a male red-bellied woodpecker, picked a sunflower seed and shelled it for the young bird. Note the seed in the beak.
I tried to photograph the feeding process, but by the time I added my 2Xii, the young bird moved behind the tree trunk.
For the first photo, I used 5d3 with 70-200 LII, handheld. the second was taken with my 2Xii, also handheld. Neither was cropped.
-r


----------



## Phil L (Jun 17, 2013)

Here's a great egret from a couple weeks ago lit by late evening setting sunlight. The bird looks like it is about to lose a feather.


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2013)

Phil L said:


> Here's a great egret from a couple weeks ago lit by late evening setting sunlight. The bird looks like it is about to lose a feather.



Beautiful light in your picture. Very nice shot.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 18, 2013)

Not best shot... but I like this. It was taken with a Powershot SX50 HS 

@215mm that's a 35mm equivalent of 1200mm ! 

Handheld. 

The lack of DR is evident... but I am not complaining for the price. again, great value, this much reach and IS, for less than $500.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 18, 2013)

K-amps said:


> Not best shot... but I like this. It was taken with a Powershot SX50 HS
> 
> @215mm that's a 35mm equivalent of 1200mm !
> 
> ...



That looks great...especially for a P&S camera @1200mm equivalent.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 18, 2013)

Click said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a great egret from a couple weeks ago lit by late evening setting sunlight. The bird looks like it is about to lose a feather.
> ...



+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 18, 2013)

My Heron fishing buddy returned today and was waiting for me. He was able to catch 2 fish right off the bat.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 18, 2013)

Practiced some BIF shots again. 7d, 70-200mmL 2.8ii


----------



## J.R. (Jun 18, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Practiced some BIF shots again. 7d, 70-200mmL 2.8ii



Nice landing shot! 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Phil L (Jun 18, 2013)

Click said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a great egret from a couple weeks ago lit by late evening setting sunlight. The bird looks like it is about to lose a feather.
> ...



Hey thanks, glad you like it!


----------



## Phil L (Jun 18, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Phil L said:
> ...



Thanks for checking it out and I'm happy you enjoyed this shot.


----------



## Phil L (Jun 18, 2013)

K-amps said:


> Not best shot... but I like this. It was taken with a Powershot SX50 HS
> 
> @215mm that's a 35mm equivalent of 1200mm !
> 
> ...



The SX50 did a great job on a terrific shot of my favorite bird the GBH.


----------



## Phil L (Jun 18, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> My Heron fishing buddy returned today and was waiting for me. He was able to catch 2 fish right off the bat.



Terrific action of this night heron grabbing it's meal(s), very nicely done.


----------



## danielo_1 (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome. That's a great shot Danielo_1 8)


----------



## ckwaller (Jun 18, 2013)

Roseate Spoonbill:


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jun 18, 2013)

The woodpecker-mom presenting - and feeding - its young. 
At the feeding-stand in my back-garden, where I serve the usual fat+grain balls.
Finishing with a drink at the pool-side.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2013)

PKinDenmark said:


> The woodpecker-mom presenting - and feeding - its young.



Cute  That's a nice shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 18, 2013)

J.R. and Phil L...thanks for the kind comments.
Cheers


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 18, 2013)

ckwaller said:


> Roseate Spoonbill:



Nice shot...love the beautiful colors.


----------



## Phil L (Jun 18, 2013)

ckwaller said:


> Roseate Spoonbill:



Terrific shot, really love seeing the spoonie!


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2013)

ckwaller said:


> Roseate Spoonbill:



Simply beautiful.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 20, 2013)

Some from today


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 20, 2013)

And a few more from today


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2013)

I like your cardinal. Nice shot serendipidy.


----------



## hniekus (Jun 20, 2013)

Powershot SX50


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2013)

Great shots hniekus. Welcome to cr


----------



## Phil L (Jun 20, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> And a few more from today



All are fantastic! Really love the night herons!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 20, 2013)

hniekus said:


> Powershot SX50



Very, very nice. The SX50 can be very good. What fraction of the original 4000x3000 pixels are these shots?


----------



## hniekus (Jun 20, 2013)

The Eurasian Sparrow hawk is shot from 5 meters, 100 iso and 65 mm (in my garden). I did only a crop from landscape to portrait.
The Common Kingfisher is shot from 13 meters, 80 iso and 1200 mm. The height was 2.2x more. So from the 12Mp, 2.5Mp is left?


----------



## gm_coates (Jun 20, 2013)

A Nuthatch


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2013)

gm_coates said:


> A Nuthatch



Beautiful. Nice shot!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, to most all the shots that folks are getting. Since I'm relatively new hear, maybe such things as I'm going to say have already been addressed.

I like birds and enjoy seeing these shots and I'm now also photographing them with my new Canon gear. Seeing the shot is great but I personally would really like a little background on the shot (how, when, where, maybe) and what it was shot with and even settings if feasible, so that I can learn something. Or, in case I'm posting then someone else can benefit. Of course for me to post and include such information is more work and I might feel lazy about it but I'm thinking we should all make an effort in this regard. No??

Here's my 6D, 300 2.8 II and 1.4X on my new treepod aimed where the poor hardworking sapsuckers come every 10 minutes to add a little syrup to the bug for their young. I'm just now trying to get into the 6D WiFi for remote shooting - any good resource material anyone know of?

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 20, 2013)

hniekus said:


> Powershot SX50



Beautiful photos. And with a SX50 too. Great job. I must look into that camera.
Welcome to CR and hope to see more of your work.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 20, 2013)

Click said:


> I like your cardinal. Nice shot serendipidy.



Thanks Click. I keep trying to improve my hobby. CR has really helped as both informative and providing inspiration from all the images posted.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 20, 2013)

Phil L said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > And a few more from today
> ...



Thanks Phil. They are beautiful birds and so graceful.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 20, 2013)

Click said:


> gm_coates said:
> 
> 
> > A Nuthatch
> ...



+1...So sharp! You can almost feel what he is thinking. Welcome to CR.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 20, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> I like birds and enjoy seeing these shots and I'm now also photographing them with my new Canon gear. Seeing the shot is great but I personally would really like a little background on the shot (how, when, where, maybe) and what it was shot with and even settings if feasible, so that I can learn something. Or, in case I'm posting then someone else can benefit. Of course for me to post and include such information is more work and I might feel lazy about it but I'm thinking we should all make an effort in this regard. No??
> 
> Jack



You are absolutely right on. It helps to know this stuff to learn. It just takes a little more effort and time to post this data. Here is some info from my last 8 photos taken yesterday. All were with my 7D, 70-200mm 2.8L ISii taken from my yard next to a drainage ditch/small canal a little after 5 PM. Sun was behind me. The ditch has tilapia fish and attracts a few water birds (ducks, moorhens, night herons). Now, since I have been feeding them with bread at suppertime, they wait for me for a free handout. ;D

Here's the exif on the shots (all were standard style and AWB):
1)f/7.1, 1/320, ISO 250, @200mm, one shot
2)f/6.3, 1/1600, ISO 250, @140mm AI Servo high speed continuous
3)f/4.5, 1/800, ISO 400, @200mm, AI Servo HS
4)f/7.1, 1/200, ISO 400, @200mm, one shot

5)f/7.1, 1/250, ISO 200 @200mm, one shot
6)f/7.1, 1/200, ISO 320, @140mm, one shot
7)f/6.3, 1/1600, ISO400, @130mm, AI Servo HS
8)f/6.3, 1/1600, ISO250, @ 145mm, AI Servo HS

Cheers 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 21, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> hniekus said:
> 
> 
> > Powershot SX50
> ...


+1


----------



## AlanF (Jun 21, 2013)

THis is not a particularly good photo, but I have just uploaded it to show how good the SX50 is. Elsewhere I started a thread to show that the SX50 can outperform the 5DIII equipped with the 100-400L. I take the SX50 with me when I travel to a business meeting and have some opportunity for a walk about. This photo was taken on Boston Common.

It's full frame, downsized to upload and download quickly.


----------



## bjd (Jun 21, 2013)

hniekus said:


> The Eurasian Sparrow hawk is shot from 5 meters, 100 iso and 65 mm (in my garden). I did only a crop from landscape to portrait.
> The Common Kingfisher is shot from 13 meters, 80 iso and 1200 mm. The height was 2.2x more. So from the 12Mp, 2.5Mp is left?


Hi nice shots. So did you happen to be 5m away when the Hawk landed or did you manage to move there?
Cheers Brian


----------



## hniekus (Jun 21, 2013)

bjd said:


> hniekus said:
> 
> 
> > The Eurasian Sparrow hawk is shot from 5 meters, 100 iso and 65 mm (in my garden). I did only a crop from landscape to portrait.
> ...



The Eurasian Sparrow hawk is shot from behind the windows in my garden.
This shot from a Common Kingfisher is also from 5 meters behind some bushes (that was the SX40)




Cheers Hans


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2013)

hniekus said:


> The Eurasian Sparrow hawk is shot from behind the windows in my garden.
> This shot from a Common Kingfisher is also from 5 meters behind some bushes (that was the SX40)



Awesome. Beautiful shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 21, 2013)

Click said:


> hniekus said:
> 
> 
> > The Eurasian Sparrow hawk is shot from behind the windows in my garden.
> ...



+100
Gorgeous. I am so jealous. I would print this and put it on my living room wall.


----------



## hniekus (Jun 22, 2013)

Some more:








Where the SX50 does not shine is in flying birds. Or it my skills that it will not go well. This gave a lot of trouble to take.




Cheers hans


----------



## altenae (Jun 22, 2013)

Click on image for larger:













Edward
www.wildlife-photos.net


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2013)

Beautiful shots Edward. I really love the last one. Wow!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 22, 2013)

altenae said:


> Edward
> www.wildlife-photos.net



BIF is hard to do.... Insects in flight is even harder... but a bird in flight chasing an insect!!!!! WOW!!!! That has to be the hardest shot to take that I have seen in the forum. congratulations! Well done!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 22, 2013)

Not the best, but a start. From my hummingvird feeder.


----------



## rpt (Jun 22, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> altenae said:
> 
> 
> > Edward
> ...


Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## SevenDUser (Jun 22, 2013)

What bird is this?


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2013)

SevenDUser said:


> What bird is this?



It's a Green Heron


----------



## SevenDUser (Jun 22, 2013)

Click said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > What bird is this?
> ...



Thanks !


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 22, 2013)

altenae said:


> Click on image for larger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are amazing! Bravo!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 22, 2013)

altenae said:


> Click on image for larger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Owl images are fantastic and superb! The bird and insect is absolutely amazing!!! What a fantastic capture, congratulations!!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Some from today


Love 1 and 3. Three is really nice, you can feel the movement with the ripples under the bif... Very nice!


----------



## RGF (Jun 22, 2013)

altenae said:


> Click on image for larger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots Edward.


----------



## RGF (Jun 22, 2013)

here are 3 from me


----------



## RGF (Jun 22, 2013)

rpt said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > altenae said:
> ...



+100


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 22, 2013)

Click said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > What bird is this?
> ...



Agree. BTW, when asking what type of bird it is, it helps to say where you took it.....


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2013)

RGF said:


> here are 3 from me



Great shots RGF. I especially like your Giant Kingfisher. Well done!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 22, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Some from today
> ...



Thanks Ken.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 22, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> altenae said:
> 
> 
> > Click on image for larger:
> ...



Totally agree. Fantastic!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 22, 2013)

RGF said:


> here are 3 from me



Wow. Wonderful shots of such beautiful and colorful birds! Great work.


----------



## SevenDUser (Jun 23, 2013)

7D 400 L f.56


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2013)

SevenDUser said:


> 7D 400 L f.56



Nice shot SevenDUser.


----------



## SevenDUser (Jun 23, 2013)

Click said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > 7D 400 L f.56
> ...



Thanks.. I was lucky


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 23, 2013)

Eastern Spine Bill feeding in the correas. I spied him this morning, making his way through the correa bush in my back garden. So, with 15min to spare, I waited for a repeat performance. Sure enough, he popped back 

A fast little mover (think humming bird), so from 4m away, I just held the button down until the memory buffer filled 

5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC.


----------



## rpt (Jun 23, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Eastern Spine Bill feeding in the correas. I spied him this morning, making his way through the correa bush in my back garden. So, with 15min to spare, I waited for a repeat performance. Sure enough, he popped back
> 
> A fast little mover (think humming bird), so from 4m away, I just held the button down until the memory buffer filled
> 
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC.



Lovely shots!


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 23, 2013)

rpt said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Eastern Spine Bill feeding in the correas. I spied him this morning, making his way through the correa bush in my back garden. So, with 15min to spare, I waited for a repeat performance. Sure enough, he popped back
> ...


Thanks rpt. I nearly didn't go out and take them, thinking, "....there's time later in the day....". But I'm glad I did


----------



## rpt (Jun 23, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Bean said:
> ...


Well, you obviously did not take Ellen Degeneres' advise - she says "procrastinate now!" ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 23, 2013)

Serendipidy, maybe it's better not to know where the shots were taken  Many wonderful shots - thanks to all!

Up here getting any kind of black crowned night heron shot is a feat, so here's my first, as mediocre as it is!

6D 300 X1.4 640th F18 ISO 2500 A pond 5 minutes from my country home near Ardrossan, Alberta, Can.

And a dear robin so faithfully tending to duty, can't you just feel the love? In my crab apple tree.

6D 300 X1.4 640th F4 ISO 4000

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 23, 2013)

And finally here's a mean so-and-so destroying the mountain ash tree in my back yard!

6D 300 1000th F2.8 ISO 1600

Jack


----------



## rpt (Jun 23, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> And finally here's a mean so-and-so destroying the mountain ash tree in my back yard!
> 
> 6D 300 1000th F2.8 ISO 1600
> 
> Jack


Nice! I mean the picture - not nice that he is destroying your tree...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh, I've already forgiven him even though he didn't say he was sorry! In fact he was quite impudent.
Thanks rpt.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Jun 23, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Oh, I've already forgiven him even though he didn't say he was sorry! In fact he was quite impudent.
> Thanks rpt.
> 
> Jack




May be next time shoot him at f7.1 or f8. As he is not flying, you can drop the speed to 1/500 and with your 6D, kick up ISO to 3200...


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 23, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> And finally here's a mean so-and-so destroying the mountain ash tree in my back yard!
> 
> 6D 300 1000th F2.8 ISO 1600
> 
> Jack




How much have you had to crop this ? I'm surprised youve been able to get anything like close enough to the woodpecker for a 300mm lens to be effective. I certainly couldn't with our British woodpeckers !


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 23, 2013)

rpt said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


LOL, that's the story of my life


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 23, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > And finally here's a mean so-and-so destroying the mountain ash tree in my back yard!
> ...



See Jack's post...Re: Show your Bird Portraits
« Reply #1727 on: June 20, 2013, 06:57:49 AM » on p 116
I think he probably used his pre-positioned self made treepod device and wi-fi control. Ingenious


----------



## Northstar (Jun 23, 2013)

Trumpeter swans...
70-200 2.8 ii
iso 160
f3.2
1/320


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Guys,

It's fun having a moment in the lime light but really the truth be known, it was a relatively easy shot. Firstly, it's been crazy rainy here in Alberta (flooding) and the weather has been changing almost every few minutes all day every day. In beautiful sunshine and then almost drown in a moment. I gave up trying to push the ISO down with better depth of field because - no the treepod wasn't being used this time  - I was sitting on a stepladder getting a very sore butt trying to remain frozen for long enough to sneak a shot.

The location is far from my desktop computer and the WiFi was just too slow to work properly in this case, taking forever to transfer files and refusing to focus, but now I know the potential with a laptop or iphone. However, tree's aren't always where you want them so it remains to be seen if this treepod was worth the hours of fooling (might not have even attempted this if it wasn't for the detractors laughing about Canon's "useless gimmick" - that really got my goat). Can't you just picture that thing clamped up a tree 20 feet looking down on a nest - and then me lying on the ground after the fall 

The male is leery and complains and tells me to get lost but the female landed no more than 2 feet from my head. No chance of a shot! I'm surprized my wife hasn't come out and clubbed me with the broom as there are important chores to tend to!

That shot was an almost full frame vertical cropped full width horizontal (I was experiencing the decreased performance of the AF with the uppermost focus point, shooting vertical trying to catch his eye, which is another issue). Otherwise, I'm just thrilled with my 6D.

This one is cropped maybe 20%: 6D 300 500th F8 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## Northstar (Jun 23, 2013)

RGF said:


> altenae said:
> 
> 
> > Click on image for larger:
> ...



fantastic shots!


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2013)

I love your Yellow Bellied Sapsucker. Very nice shot Jack.


----------



## rpt (Jun 23, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> This one is cropped maybe 20%: 6D 300 500th F8 ISO 1250
> 
> Jack


Nice!


----------



## gbchriste (Jun 23, 2013)

This is an HDR treatment. Five bracketed exposures combined in Photomatix. I was actually only about 6' away from this goose as I was shooting. Looks farther because I was maxed zoomed out on my 24-70 2.8L II. I spent 30 minutes in the water inching my up on him.





And this is what was directly behind my back. This was taken 10 minutes after the previous shot but turned 180 degrees in the opposite direction.

I live in Northwest Florida and this flock of Canada geese has taken up permanent residence. They've been around for several years and never go home to Canada. They gather in this same spot every night taking advantage of the free feed that is thrown out by two or three women that come here every evening with buckets of corn and bread scraps.


----------



## chops411 (Jun 23, 2013)

KDE_1292 by chops411, on Flickr
Alaska Wildlife Conservation Center


----------



## rpt (Jun 23, 2013)

gbchriste said:


> This is an HDR treatment. Five bracketed exposures combined in Photomatix. I was actually only about 6' away from this goose as I was shooting. Looks farther because I was maxed zoomed out on my 24-70 2.8L II. I spent 30 minutes in the water inching my up on him.
> 
> And this is what was directly behind my back. This was taken 10 minutes after the previous shot but turned 180 degrees in the opposite direction.
> 
> I live in Northwest Florida and this flock of Canada geese has taken up permanent residence. They've been around for several years and never go home to Canada. They gather in this same spot every night taking advantage of the free feed that is thrown out by two or three women that come here every evening with buckets of corn and bread scraps.


Excellent pictures! I guess the geese figured out about the potential change in immigration laws and they are probably not truly naturalized Canadian Geese


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 24, 2013)

Click said:


> I love your Yellow Bellied Sapsucker. Very nice shot Jack.



+1...and I'm glad you filled us in on your treepod. I was considering building one too ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 24, 2013)

gbchriste said:


> This is an HDR treatment. Five bracketed exposures combined in Photomatix. I was actually only about 6' away from this goose as I was shooting. Looks farther because I was maxed zoomed out on my 24-70 2.8L II. I spent 30 minutes in the water inching my up on him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Free food and no income tax. It doesn't get any better. ;D
Really nice photos


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 24, 2013)

A few taken today. 7D, 70-200mmL f/2.8ISii.
1)1/200, f/8, 100mm, ISO 250
2)1/1600, f/6.3, 150mm, ISO 400
3)1/1600, f/6.3, 120mm, ISO 400
4)1/1600, f/6.3, 120mm, ISO 250


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Free food and no income tax. It doesn't get any better. ;D
> Really nice photos



Ha ha ha ;D

Agree, very nice images. I love the HDR treatment on the first one. Nicely done gbchriste.


----------



## dolina (Jun 24, 2013)

Little Egret (Egretta garzetta) by alabang, on Flickr

The Little Egret is more delicate-looking than any other heron-like bird which occurs in Britain. It is much smaller than a Grey Heron, with snowy white plumage, a long pointed black bill and black legs with strikingly yellow feet.
Habitat

Feeds by the edges of lakes, reservoirs, rivers, brackish lagoons and saltpans. Breeds in waterside trees and bushes.
Behaviour

The plumes which are present in spring serve to emphasise the threat and appeasement gestures given at the nest.
Migration

Most of the European population migrates west and south, mostly to north Africa but also, to an increasing degree, to the european side of the Mediterranean and the Atlantic coasts. After fledging, juveniles disperse almost randomly from July to September. This movement is presumably governed by prevailing feeding conditions.

Source: http://www.birdguides.com/species/species.asp?sp=20023

EXIF: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alabang/8573883185/#meta/

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntinlupa


----------



## Mick (Jun 24, 2013)

A few birds with some fish. Little buggers fly like darts and trying to catch them in flight is a pain.


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2013)

dolina said:


> Little Egret (Egretta garzetta) by alabang, on Flickr



Awesome. Great shot Paolo.


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 24, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> altenae said:
> 
> 
> > Edward
> ...



+1000000, awesome shots


----------



## chops411 (Jun 24, 2013)

KDE_9406 by chops411, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 25, 2013)

Click said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Little Egret (Egretta garzetta) by alabang, on Flickr
> ...



+1...as always, amazing!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 25, 2013)

Mick said:


> A few birds with some fish. Little buggers fly like darts and trying to catch them in flight is a pain.



Really nice. I like #3. What are those square shapes in the lower left portion of #3?


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 25, 2013)

Two from this afternoon. My heron caught a big fish but I missed the shot since I still had the camera on mirror lockup (from last night trying to shoot the super moon...very overcast so I didn't get any good ones). 7D, 70-200L 2.8ii @125mm, 1/1600s, F/6.3, ISO 400.


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2013)

Mick said:


> A few birds with some fish. Little buggers fly like darts and trying to catch them in flight is a pain.



I love your Atlantic Puffin. Nice shot.


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Two from this afternoon. My heron caught a big fish but I missed the shot since I still had the camera on mirror lockup (from last night trying to shoot the super moon...very overcast so I didn't get any good ones). 7D, 70-200L 2.8ii @125mm, 1/1600s, F/6.3, ISO 400.



Serendipidy, you're getting good with your heron friend.


----------



## dolina (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks Click and serendipidy


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 25, 2013)

My contribution to the "birds with fish" thread.
Common Tern catching a fish, then hanging out on the beach waiting for me to leave so she cam feed her hungry chicks waiting in the dunes. (Martha's Vineyard)

and since folks have been asking for exif data:

Exposure Program: Shutter priority
Exposure Time: 1/1600
FNumber: 6.3
Focal Length: 400
ISO Speed Ratings: 250
Lens Model: EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
Canon 60D


Exposure Program: Shutter priority
Exposure Time: 1/1250
FNumber: 6.3
Focal Length: 400
ISO Speed Ratings: 250

Exposure Program: Shutter priority
Exposure Time: 1/1250
FNumber: 5.6
Focal Length: 125
ISO Speed Ratings: 250


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> My contribution to the "birds with fish" thread.
> Common Tern catching a fish, then hanging out on the beach waiting for me to leave so she cam feed her hungry chicks waiting in the dunes. (Martha's Vineyard)



Good timing on the first one. Very nice shot. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 25, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> My contribution to the "birds with fish" thread.
> Common Tern catching a fish, then hanging out on the beach waiting for me to leave so she cam feed her hungry chicks waiting in the dunes. (Martha's Vineyard)
> 
> and since folks have been asking for exif data:
> ...



Really nice shots! Well done.


----------



## michelsoucy (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2013)

^^^That's a beautiful shot Michel. Awesome.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2013)

Click said:


> ^^^That's a beautiful shot Michel. Awesome.



+1...nice


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2013)

A couple of shots of a very juvenile Black Crowned Night Heron in a tree from this evening. 
7D, 100-400L @ 400mm, F/7.1, 1/160-1/200s, ISO 400, flash with Better Beamer, handheld at dusk.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> A couple of shots of a very juvenile Black Crowned Night Heron in a tree from this evening.
> 7D, 100-400L @ 400mm, F/7.1, 1/160-1/200s, ISO 400, flash with Better Beamer, handheld at dusk.



Very nice serendipidy.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 26, 2013)

michelsoucy said:


>



Fabulous detail, Michel. Stunning shot


----------



## Cory (Jun 26, 2013)

Not mine, of course, and sorry if repost:
http://www.alanmurphyphotography.com/favorites.htm


----------



## jrista (Jun 26, 2013)

michelsoucy said:


>



WOW, that is a BEAUTIFUL shot!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of shots of a very juvenile Black Crowned Night Heron in a tree from this evening.
> ...



Thank you


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2013)

A few shots from late this afternoon. After posing for my BIFs session, as a reward, I helped him catch 3 fish for dinner. 7D, 70-200L 2.8 IS ii @115mm, 1/1600s, F/5.0, ISO 200


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2013)

The octopus tree in my yard is starting to bloom and attracting some birds and bees. I climbed up a step ladder to shoot a few common waxbills this afternoon. They are very skittish and move very fast. The shutter firing on my 7D is loud enough to often make them fly off until they start to accept it. They are often so fast, that take off at shutter sound makes them a blur. They are quite small and average about 3-4 inches in length. 7D, 100-400mmL @ 400mm, 1/640s, F/6.3, ISO 125 and 400.

From Wikipedia:
The Common Waxbill (Estrilda astrild), also known as the St Helena Waxbill, is a small passerine bird belonging to the estrildid finch family. It is native to sub-Saharan Africa but has been introduced to many other regions of the world and now has an estimated global extent of occurrence of 10,000,000 km². It is popular and easy to keep in captivity.There are about 17 subspecies distributed widely across much of Africa south of the Sahara. They are present in most parts of East, Central and Southern Africa.Birds have often escaped from captivity or been deliberately released. Breeding populations have become established in many places where the climate is sufficiently warm and where there is a sufficient supply of grass seeds. They are now found on many islands around Africa: Saint Helena, Ascension Island, the Cape Verde Islands, São Tomé and Príncipe, Mauritius, Réunion, Rodrigues, the Seychelles and Ile Amsterdam. They may possibly be native on some of these islands. In Europe the Common Waxbill has become widespread in Portugal and is spreading through Spain. There are small populations on Madeira and Gran Canaria and it has recently appeared on Tenerife and the Azores. In the Americas waxbills are found in Trinidad, several parts of Brazil and there are a few on Bermuda. In the Pacific there are populations on New Caledonia, Efate Island in Vanuatu, Tahiti and the Hawaiian Islands.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2013)

And finally, while I was up the ladder this afternoon shooting the waxbills, my Brazilian Cardinal friend landed in the octopus tree a few feet from me begging for another bread handout (even though I had already given him a whole slice just 30 minutes earlier). So I got down and gave him more.
7D, 100-400mmL @ 310mm, F/6.3, ISO 100, 1/1000s and 1/2000 s.


----------



## rpt (Jun 27, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> And finally, while I was up the ladder this afternoon shooting the waxbills, my Brazilian Cardinal friend landed in the octopus tree a few feet from me begging for another bread handout (even though I had already given him a whole slice just 30 minutes earlier). So I got down and gave him more.
> 7D, 100-400mmL @ 310mm, F/6.3, ISO 100, 1/1000s and 1/2000 s.


Lovely pictures!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2013)

rpt said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > And finally, while I was up the ladder this afternoon shooting the waxbills, my Brazilian Cardinal friend landed in the octopus tree a few feet from me begging for another bread handout (even though I had already given him a whole slice just 30 minutes earlier). So I got down and gave him more.
> ...


Thanks rpt.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> And finally, while I was up the ladder this afternoon shooting the waxbills, my Brazilian Cardinal friend landed in the octopus tree a few feet from me begging for another bread handout (even though I had already given him a whole slice just 30 minutes earlier). So I got down and gave him more.
> 7D, 100-400mmL @ 310mm, F/6.3, ISO 100, 1/1000s and 1/2000 s.



Very nice pictures. Beautiful bird.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 28, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> And finally, while I was up the ladder this afternoon shooting the waxbills, my Brazilian Cardinal friend landed in the octopus tree a few feet from me begging for another bread handout (even though I had already given him a whole slice just 30 minutes earlier). So I got down and gave him more.
> 7D, 100-400mmL @ 310mm, F/6.3, ISO 100, 1/1000s and 1/2000 s.


Very nice! Beautiful bird!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 28, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> My contribution to the "birds with fish" thread.
> Common Tern catching a fish, then hanging out on the beach waiting for me to leave so she cam feed her hungry chicks waiting in the dunes. (Martha's Vineyard)
> 
> and since folks have been asking for exif data:
> ...


Catching the "not often seen" chicks was a great addition to these images, Islander!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 28, 2013)

michelsoucy said:


>


Looks like a spot of blood on his bill... I like that! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 28, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> The octopus tree in my yard is starting to bloom and attracting some birds and bees. I climbed up a step ladder to shoot a few common waxbills this afternoon. They are very skittish and move very fast. The shutter firing on my 7D is loud enough to often make them fly off until they start to accept it. They are often so fast, that take off at shutter sound makes them a blur. They are quite small and average about 3-4 inches in length. 7D, 100-400mmL @ 400mm, 1/640s, F/6.3, ISO 125 and 400.
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> The Common Waxbill (Estrilda astrild), also known as the St Helena Waxbill, is a small passerine bird belonging to the estrildid finch family. It is native to sub-Saharan Africa but has been introduced to many other regions of the world and now has an estimated global extent of occurrence of 10,000,000 km². It is popular and easy to keep in captivity.There are about 17 subspecies distributed widely across much of Africa south of the Sahara. They are present in most parts of East, Central and Southern Africa.Birds have often escaped from captivity or been deliberately released. Breeding populations have become established in many places where the climate is sufficiently warm and where there is a sufficient supply of grass seeds. They are now found on many islands around Africa: Saint Helena, Ascension Island, the Cape Verde Islands, São Tomé and Príncipe, Mauritius, Réunion, Rodrigues, the Seychelles and Ile Amsterdam. They may possibly be native on some of these islands. In Europe the Common Waxbill has become widespread in Portugal and is spreading through Spain. There are small populations on Madeira and Gran Canaria and it has recently appeared on Tenerife and the Azores. In the Americas waxbills are found in Trinidad, several parts of Brazil and there are a few on Bermuda. In the Pacific there are populations on New Caledonia, Efate Island in Vanuatu, Tahiti and the Hawaiian Islands.


They are quite remarkable looking birds Serendipity! Thanks for posting them, very nice!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 28, 2013)

Click and Ken...thank you for the kind remarks and encouragement.


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 28, 2013)

It's been a while since I've posted. I photographed this egret yesterday at Dana Point, Ca. 5D iii, 100-400 F 4-5.6 @400 mm, ISO 640, F8 @ 1/8000. Cropped, and that's about it.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> It's been a while since I've posted. I photographed this egret yesterday at Dana Point, Ca. 5D iii, 100-400 F 4-5.6 @400 mm, ISO 640, F8 @ 1/8000. Cropped, and that's about it.



Great shot. 8) The bird seems weightless, we're having a gravity malfunction here. ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 28, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> It's been a while since I've posted. I photographed this egret yesterday at Dana Point, Ca. 5D iii, 100-400 F 4-5.6 @400 mm, ISO 640, F8 @ 1/8000. Cropped, and that's about it.


Great image Steve! Thought I was in the 1dx forum for a minute there...


----------



## rpt (Jun 28, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> steven kessel said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a while since I've posted. I photographed this egret yesterday at Dana Point, Ca. 5D iii, 100-400 F 4-5.6 @400 mm, ISO 640, F8 @ 1/8000. Cropped, and that's about it.
> ...


Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 29, 2013)

Click said:


> steven kessel said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a while since I've posted. I photographed this egret yesterday at Dana Point, Ca. 5D iii, 100-400 F 4-5.6 @400 mm, ISO 640, F8 @ 1/8000. Cropped, and that's about it.
> ...


+1 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 29, 2013)

From my yard this afternoon. 7D, 100-400L, hand held
1)@400mm, 1/125, F/6.3, ISO 160
2)@180mm, 1/400, F/5.6, ISO 160
3)@260mm, 1/400, F/5.6, ISO 100


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 29, 2013)

From my yard this afternoon. Common waxbills in Octopus tree. 7D, 100-400L, hand held.
Both @400mm, 1/400s, F/5.6, (ISO 320 & 160).


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice pictures serendipidy


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 29, 2013)

Osprey - Martha's Vineyard

1/1600 f 5.6 ISO 200
60D 100-400mm


----------



## PTT (Jun 29, 2013)

Notice the tongue out.


----------



## jrista (Jun 29, 2013)

Western Kingbird, natural perch, taken hand held with my new 600mm f/4 L IS II. This was, if you can believe it, the FIRST shot (or one from the first series of shots) taken with the new lens. ;D


----------



## ERHP (Jun 29, 2013)

One of our local parks has several pairs of Black Necked Stilts that nested and are in the process of raising the chicks on the eastern lake. Due to the lack of rain in SoCal so far this year, the lake is drying faster than usual but that presented me the opportunity to trudge through the mud behind a large reed bank to observe a pair of Stilt chicks and the parents foraging. I also discovered where the mud is less stable, after sinking nearly up to my knees.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2013)

ERHP said:


> One of our local parks has several pairs of Black Necked Stilts that nested and are in the process of raising the chicks on the eastern lake. Due to the lack of rain in SoCal so far this year, the lake is drying faster than usual but that presented me the opportunity to trudge through the mud behind a large reed bank to observe a pair of Stilt chicks and the parents foraging. I also discovered where the mud is less stable, after sinking nearly up to my knees.



Awesome. I like the reflection in the water. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2013)

jrista said:


> Western Kingbird, natural perch, taken hand held with my new 600mm f/4 L IS II. This was, if you can believe it, the FIRST shot (or one from the first series of shots) taken with the new lens. ;D



Beautiful. The 600 f4 L IS II is a great lens. 8)


----------



## jrista (Jun 29, 2013)

ERHP said:


> One of our local parks has several pairs of Black Necked Stilts that nested and are in the process of raising the chicks on the eastern lake. Due to the lack of rain in SoCal so far this year, the lake is drying faster than usual but that presented me the opportunity to trudge through the mud behind a large reed bank to observe a pair of Stilt chicks and the parents foraging. I also discovered where the mud is less stable, after sinking nearly up to my knees.



Fantastic shot! Love that little cluster of legs.


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 29, 2013)

Fledgling Cooper's Hawk with snack. There's a nest near our home and four chicks have fledged within the past few days. They're like rambunctious kids at Chuck-ee Cheese, yelling, running around, and demanding that their parents attend to them. The parents are hunting nonstop, but these little monsters have enormous appetites.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 29, 2013)

ERHP said:


> One of our local parks has several pairs of Black Necked Stilts that nested and are in the process of raising the chicks on the eastern lake. Due to the lack of rain in SoCal so far this year, the lake is drying faster than usual but that presented me the opportunity to trudge through the mud behind a large reed bank to observe a pair of Stilt chicks and the parents foraging. I also discovered where the mud is less stable, after sinking nearly up to my knees.


Great shot ERHP. Love the refection. What lens did you use?


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 29, 2013)

PTT said:


> Notice the tongue out.


Neat shot PTT


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 29, 2013)

jrista said:


> Western Kingbird, natural perch, taken hand held with my new 600mm f/4 L IS II. This was, if you can believe it, the FIRST shot (or one from the first series of shots) taken with the new lens. ;D


Very nice jrista. The more I see these pic's, the more I can "justify" my plan to buy a 600mm f4


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 29, 2013)

Here's one more of one of those hawk fledglings, looking fierce.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2013)

PTT said:


> Notice the tongue out.




Great shot PTT ... and welcome to cr


----------



## ERHP (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks all! 

Mr Bean, this was using a 5D MK III w/ a 600 f/4L v1 lens plus a 1.4TC V3. 1/640 : f/9 : ISO 400. Apologize for not putting the specs up. I keep forgetting that when I post a linked image it doesn't have the same options for size and EXIF data viewing as seen on my smugmug site.

Steven Kessel - Really like the shots of the Cooper's!


----------



## sanjosedave (Jun 30, 2013)

Took the SX50 out for a spin at the San Francisco Zoo. Used Monopod.

iso 800
215mm
7.1
1/400


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 30, 2013)

sanjosedave said:


> Took the SX50 out for a spin at the San Francisco Zoo. Used Monopod.
> 
> iso 800
> 215mm
> ...



Gorgeous shots! Well done. I need to check out the SX50.


----------



## BUPHO (Jun 30, 2013)

5D Mark III with EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM


----------



## Nawaf (Jun 30, 2013)

7D with EF 70-200 f/2.8 II plus 1.4TC III


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2013)

Nawaf said:


> 7D with EF 70-200 f/2.8 II plus 1.4TC III



The second one is really cute. 

...And welcome to cr


----------



## Mick (Jun 30, 2013)

Wild Puffin staring me out.


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2013)

Mick said:


> Wild Puffin staring me out.



This is really a sharp image. Beautiful shot Mick.


----------



## Mick (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks. It was my old 1D4 and the amazing new 500f4. Its so sharp its almost too sharp. An amazing lens and worth every penny I paid.


----------



## Mick (Jun 30, 2013)

Shag. They look black but are really green. The white in the background is Razorbill and Guillimot crap running down the rocks. My lens got shit on, I got shit on and all for a bird picture.


----------



## jrista (Jun 30, 2013)

Mick said:


> Shag. They look black but are really green. The white in the background is Razorbill and Guillimot crap running down the rocks. My lens got S___ on, I got S___ on and all for a bird picture.



Great shot! Tough to get a good close up shot of a cormorant like that. Sorry about the bird doodoo...but hey, kind of a fact of the birders life, eh? ;P Gotta happen sometime sooner or later...


----------



## jrista (Jun 30, 2013)

Mick said:


> Wild Puffin staring me out.



Go, go Puffin! Great shot...especially of these birds...they seem to have been having a really tough time the last couple of years, with huge numbers of them washing up on shores dead. Very sad...no one seems to know why yet, but it started last year, and continued on into this year. Hope it stops before they are gone...


----------



## Nawaf (Jun 30, 2013)

Click said:


> Nawaf said:
> 
> 
> > 7D with EF 70-200 f/2.8 II plus 1.4TC III
> ...



Thank you, I've been meaning to join but I had nothing to show.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 1, 2013)

Took her this morning at our feeder.
5D3, 70-200-f/2.8II at 142mm, f/5.6 1/1600sec, ISO 3200, on tripod and cropped to 60% of original size.
So many misses to one accetable with these amazing and fast creatures.


----------



## Omar H (Jul 1, 2013)

Ladder-Backed Woodpecker (Picoides Scalari)




Pájaro Carpintero by Omar H, on Flickr




Pájaro Carpintero by Omar H, on Flickr


----------



## ejenner (Jul 1, 2013)

Saw him/her get the kill, but my shots of that were a little blurry because it happened so fast. But got the 'portrait' afterwards.


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Some pics from a recent trip to the Isle of May in the Firth of Forth, Scotland.



I love your first picture of the Atlantic Puffin at the top. 

Very nice shots Guy.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jul 1, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Took her this morning at our feeder.
> 5D3, 70-200-f/2.8II at 142mm, f/5.6 1/1600sec, ISO 3200, on tripod and cropped to 60% of original size.
> So many misses to one accetable with these amazing and fast creatures.


Very nice. And, yeah, if this BIF stuff was done with film, I'd be broke by now 
So many shots, so many misses.


----------



## GuyF (Jul 1, 2013)

Click said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > Some pics from a recent trip to the Isle of May in the Firth of Forth, Scotland.
> ...



Thanks Click. A few more...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 1, 2013)

Guy,
Your puffin photos are getting better and better with each post! Wonder how wonderful it would be with the next sets. Keep coming with new images.
-r


----------



## Nawaf (Jul 1, 2013)

Beautiful images GuyF.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 1, 2013)

Mr Bean,
I remember film days. I count my shots. Not really firing like a "Vulcan rotary gun", where you spray and prey. Glad shooting 1s and 0s cost minimally, except the initial cost of the kit AND time to play.
Hope you like the hummies.
-r


----------



## Mick (Jul 1, 2013)

A young Shag. Amazing green colour and the eyes. Emerald green.


----------



## Pugshot (Jul 2, 2013)

Here are a few photos I recently took of some Common Loons (and their babies). I used my 7D to get a higher frames per second rate and to get the crop "reach" for my 400 f/5.6L (I know this isn't a f/2.8, but I was pleasantly surprised with the sharpness). I used 200 ISO and generally shot at 5.6 or 6.3 with a shutter speed between 1/400 and 1/2000. These were shot from the deck of a pontoon boat, but the higher shutter speeds were able to overcome the slight movement of the boat (the water was pretty calm). Comments/helpful critiques are welcome.


----------



## Vern (Jul 2, 2013)

great pics - here are a few decent ones from my collection:


----------



## Slashp (Jul 2, 2013)

Here are a few recent ones:

















John


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2013)

Pugshot said:


> Here are a few photos I recently took of some Common Loons (and their babies). I used my 7D to get a higher frames per second rate and to get the crop "reach" for my 400 f/5.6L (I know this isn't a f/2.8, but I was pleasantly surprised with the sharpness). I used 200 ISO and generally shot at 5.6 or 6.3 with a shutter speed between 1/400 and 1/2000. These were shot from the deck of a pontoon boat, but the higher shutter speeds were able to overcome the slight movement of the boat (the water was pretty calm). Comments/helpful critiques are welcome.



Great shots. I really like the last one. Nicely done.


----------



## GuyF (Jul 2, 2013)

Mick said:


> A young Shag. Amazing green colour and the eyes. Emerald green.



*Mick* - great shots of the Shag. Where did you take the shots? I could've taken something similar on the trip I was on last week but time was short and I headed up to some clifftops rather than staying down by the water's edge where the Shags and Arctic Terns hung out. 

I'm thinking of selling my 300mm to get the new 500mm mk2 - any comments or tips on using the lens? I plan on hiring one a the end of the month for an airshow (I'll be using it with a gimbal head).

Last few shots attached....


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 3, 2013)

Pugshot said:


> Here are a few photos I recently took of some Common Loons (and their babies). I used my 7D to get a higher frames per second rate and to get the crop "reach" for my 400 f/5.6L (I know this isn't a f/2.8, but I was pleasantly surprised with the sharpness). I used 200 ISO and generally shot at 5.6 or 6.3 with a shutter speed between 1/400 and 1/2000. These were shot from the deck of a pontoon boat, but the higher shutter speeds were able to overcome the slight movement of the boat (the water was pretty calm). Comments/helpful critiques are welcome.



Really nice...I like them all! Keep posting


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 3, 2013)

Vern said:


> great pics - here are a few decent ones from my collection:



Well done. What camera and lens did you use?


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 3, 2013)

Slashp said:


> Here are a few recent ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#3 is very cool 8)


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2013)

Slashp said:


> Here are a few recent ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a great picture...


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Slashp said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few recent ones:
> ...



+1 Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 4, 2013)

More crazy eyes. 
A Double crested Cormorant stops fishing to check me out. The bird was perfectly lit in warm afternoon light. They have such bizarre eyes, I did a max crop to see the inner structure. Very odd !

60D and 100- 400mm The crop was shot at 1000th at f5.5 and ISO 1000
(the eye crop shows some great inner detail when viewed at full size.)


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 4, 2013)

Sweet!

Where were you when you got this shot?

sek



IslanderMV said:


> More crazy eyes.
> A Double crested Cormorant stops fishing to check me out. The bird was perfectly lit in warm afternoon light. They have such bizarre eyes, I did a max crop to see the inner structure. Very odd !
> 
> 60D and 100- 400mm The crop was shot at 1000th at f5.5 and ISO 1000
> (the eye crop shows some great inner detail when viewed at full size.)


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 4, 2013)

Hummer, in my front yard


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 4, 2013)

Mallard, in nearby pond


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 4, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> More crazy eyes.
> A Double crested Cormorant stops fishing to check me out. The bird was perfectly lit in warm afternoon light. They have such bizarre eyes, I did a max crop to see the inner structure. Very odd !
> 
> 60D and 100- 400mm The crop was shot at 1000th at f5.5 and ISO 1000
> (the eye crop shows some great inner detail when viewed at full size.)



Love those crazy blue eyes...nice shots


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 4, 2013)

A few from my yard this afternoon. 7D, 70-200mmL f/2.8 ISii, F/4.0, ISO 160 hand held (on top of ladder)

Common waxbills in Octopus tree


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 4, 2013)

A few more from my yard this afternoon. 7D, 70-200mmL f/2.8 ISii, F/4.0, ISO 160 hand held (on top of ladder)

Mejiro (Japanese White-eye) in Octopus tree


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 4, 2013)

Serendipidy, what a beautiful tree and bird. Very nice shots. If you're like me you may need to be told to watch you don't get carried away on the ladder! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> A few from my yard this afternoon. 7D, 70-200mmL f/2.8 ISii, F/4.0, ISO 160 hand held (on top of ladder)
> 
> Common waxbills in Octopus tree
> 
> Mejiro (Japanese White-eye) in Octopus tree




Great shot serendipy. 8) Lovely pictures.


----------



## rpt (Jul 4, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > A few from my yard this afternoon. 7D, 70-200mmL f/2.8 ISii, F/4.0, ISO 160 hand held (on top of ladder)
> ...


Yup! Lovely! I am saving up for a 70-200 ISII.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 4, 2013)

Jack, Click and rpt...thank you for your kind words.

Yes, my wife scolds me whenever I climb up on the ladder. Whatever it takes to get the shot ;D


----------



## eml58 (Jul 4, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Jack, Click and rpt...thank you for your kind words.
> 
> Yes, my wife scolds me whenever I climb up on the ladder. Whatever it takes to get the shot ;D



Lovely shots Serendipidy, here's something a little Darker

African Eagle Owl, shot around 0530 before the Sun was up, EX600RT 1Dx & 200-400f/4


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 4, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Where were you when you got this shot?
> 
> ...


Thanks - the photos were taken in Edgartown Harbor on Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 4, 2013)

Hummer from this morning
5DIII, 400mm 5.6 at iso 640 1/1600 @5.6- 600 E-RT for fill


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Hummer from this morning
> 5DIII, 400mm 5.6 at iso 640 1/1600 @5.6- 600 E-RT for fill



Awesome! That's a very nice one. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 4, 2013)

eml58 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Jack, Click and rpt...thank you for your kind words.
> ...



Thanks Ed.
Beautiful owl shot. I love the contrast and sharpness. Keep posting.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 4, 2013)

Click said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Hummer from this morning
> ...



+1


----------



## Omar H (Jul 5, 2013)

A couple from today...




Museo de Arqueología del Chamizal by Omar H, on Flickr




Western Kingbird by Omar H, on Flickr


----------



## Astral (Jul 5, 2013)

Young Eurasian Coot

sigma 70-200 macro II on a N D50 iso1600


----------



## eml58 (Jul 5, 2013)

African Snake Eagle, I think.

Birds aren't my usual as I like stuff with Large Teeth & Attitude, but I cant resist Eagles & Owls, Ostriches are good also, they don't move too fast.


----------



## rpt (Jul 5, 2013)

eml58 said:


> African Snake Eagle, I think.
> 
> Birds aren't my usual as I like stuff with Large Teeth & Attitude, but I cant resist Eagles & Owls, Ostriches are good also, they don't move too fast.




It looks like it has the face of a cat!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 5, 2013)

Willet - Martha's Vineyard - taken from kayak on a rough day. Got lucky. July 4th

60D + 100-400mm at f8, 1/1250, ISO 200


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Willet - Martha's Vineyard - taken from kayak on a rough day. Got lucky. July 4th
> 
> 60D + 100-400mm at f8, 1/1250, ISO 200




Nicely done, I love it. Great job, especially on a kayak. 8)


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 5, 2013)

Egret- "The early bird, and the worm story"


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 5, 2013)

I think you are right in your bird ID.

Excellent shot.

sek



eml58 said:


> African Snake Eagle, I think.
> 
> Birds aren't my usual as I like stuff with Large Teeth & Attitude, but I cant resist Eagles & Owls, Ostriches are good also, they don't move too fast.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 5, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Egret- "The early bird, and the worm story"



Nicely done!


----------



## rpt (Jul 6, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Egret- "The early bird, and the worm story"
> ...


Yes, great pic. Some worm that!


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 6, 2013)

I am not sure, but I think this is a female wood duck (and chicks). Shot in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada with my p/s. I'm going back tomorrow with the real camera and will try to do better, and look for the male. Can anyone confirm it's a wood duck?


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Egret- "The early bird, and the worm story"



Nice shot. I like the scene.


----------



## JBeckwith (Jul 7, 2013)

This first one is the closest a bird has ever let me get. He didn't budge even when I was within 5-6 feet. For a while I thought I was looking stupid photographing what appeared to be a bird statue.




IMG_5347-2 by Joe Beckwith, on Flickr


I used to bring my camera to work and go to the local park on lunch as a form of stress relief. It was nice, especially when the ducks were posing for family portraits.




IMG_3789 by Joe Beckwith, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2013)

JBeckwith said:


> This first one is the closest a bird has ever let me get. He didn't budge even when I was within 5-6 feet. For a while I thought I was looking stupid photographing what appeared to be a bird statue.
> 
> 
> I used to bring my camera to work and go to the local park on lunch as a form of stress relief. It was nice, especially when the ducks were posing for family portraits.



Nice pictures JBeckwith


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 7, 2013)

JBeckwith said:


> This first one is the closest a bird has ever let me get. He didn't budge even when I was within 5-6 feet. For a while I thought I was looking stupid photographing what appeared to be a bird statue.


And one morning out paddling in my canoe, I come around a point and there are three mergansers sleeping on the water near a dock...... I take out the camera and spend the next 20 minutes drifting towards them in a light breeze. As I got closer I realized they were very well colored plastic decoys...


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 7, 2013)

My vote for most beautiful flyer - Roseate Tern
Perfect symmetry, ultra sleek, Sublime.

60D + 100-400mm on Martha's vineyard


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> My vote for most beautiful flyer - Roseate Tern
> Perfect symmetry, ultra sleek, Sublime.
> 
> 60D + 100-400mm on Martha's vineyard



I agree with you. My vote also. It looks like a fighter jet. 8) Nice one IslanderMV.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 7, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> My vote for most beautiful flyer - Roseate Tern
> Perfect symmetry, ultra sleek, Sublime.
> 
> 60D + 100-400mm on Martha's vineyard


PS. When I said "My vote for most beautiful flyer", meant the species , not this photo.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2013)

I love that bird too. I watch them flying while kayaking, they are amazing flyers, especially when they dive for fish.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 7, 2013)

Hummies, they're just so difficult to shoot!
Got these trying to vie for the sugar feeder, just can't focus as fast as they flutter about. My apologies for softness in focus.


----------



## tesign (Jul 7, 2013)

Something from SouthEast Asia..an Oriental Dwarf Kingfisher also known as the Black-backed Kingfisher or Three-toed Kingfisher (Ceyx erithaca).


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2013)

tesign said:


> Something from SouthEast Asia..an Oriental Dwarf Kingfisher also known as the Black-backed Kingfisher or Three-toed Kingfisher (Ceyx erithaca).



Awesome. Beautiful and colorful bird. Great shot!


----------



## sparda79 (Jul 8, 2013)

Untitled by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## Nawaf (Jul 8, 2013)

Love your pics guys. Beautiful birds portrayed.


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 8, 2013)

Fledgling Cooper's Hawk, relieving the boredom


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Fledgling Cooper's Hawk, relieving the boredom



That's a great shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Darlip (Jul 8, 2013)

Click said:


> steven kessel said:
> 
> 
> > Fledgling Cooper's Hawk, relieving the boredom
> ...



+1 very nice shot.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 8, 2013)

Blue Heron Breakfast


----------



## nightbreath (Jul 9, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Fledgling Cooper's Hawk, relieving the boredom


This one is great!


----------



## candyman (Jul 9, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Fledgling Cooper's Hawk, relieving the boredom


Great capture moment. And very nice bokeh


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Blue Heron Breakfast



Nice shot scottkinfw.


----------



## CTJohn (Jul 9, 2013)

Darlip said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > steven kessel said:
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## Cory (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Cory (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## altenae (Jul 9, 2013)

Some of me
Click on image for larger:













More on http://www.wildlife-photos.net


----------



## rpt (Jul 9, 2013)

Steven, Scott, Cory, Edward, lovely shots!


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2013)

altenae said:


> Some of me
> Click on image for larger:



Beautiful shots altenae. 8)


----------



## GuyF (Jul 9, 2013)

When gannets move in next door, property becomes hard to sell....


----------



## Northstar (Jul 9, 2013)

altenae said:


> Some of me
> Click on image for larger:
> 
> 
> ...



very nice

what gear and settings do you use for birds in flight?


----------



## Northstar (Jul 9, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Blue Heron Breakfast



wow...stabbed to death!
cool shot


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 9, 2013)

Click said:


> steven kessel said:
> 
> 
> > Fledgling Cooper's Hawk, relieving the boredom
> ...



+1...love it!


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 9, 2013)

Northstar said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Heron Breakfast
> ...



Fish-Kabob ;D


----------



## PTT (Jul 9, 2013)

One of a pair in trees along the creek.


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2013)

GuyF said:


> When gannets move in next door, property becomes hard to sell....



Awesome shots Guy. I especially like the second and last one. Good control of the light, nicely done.


----------



## GuyF (Jul 10, 2013)

Click said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > When gannets move in next door, property becomes hard to sell....
> ...



Thanks Click. Just for info 5D3 and 300mm 2.8 IS centre-weighted metering plus a third of a stop.


----------



## ions (Jul 10, 2013)

Luna, Former TV Star, at the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 10, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Fledgling Cooper's Hawk, relieving the boredom


Very cool Steve! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 10, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...


Really nice images Guy!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 10, 2013)

altenae said:


> Some of me
> Click on image for larger:
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent little series Edward!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 10, 2013)

eml58 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Jack, Click and rpt...thank you for your kind words.
> ...


That's a gorgeous image Eml...


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 10, 2013)

Great capture Cory! One of my favorite poses, coming in for a landing! 


Cory said:


>


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 10, 2013)

eml58 said:


> African Snake Eagle, I think.
> 
> Birds aren't my usual as I like stuff with Large Teeth & Attitude, but I cant resist Eagles & Owls, Ostriches are good also, they don't move too fast.


What a crazy good image! Must have been a fun capture!


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Thanks Click. Just for info 5D3 and 300mm 2.8 IS centre-weighted metering plus a third of a stop.



Thanks for the info.

...Another lovely series, again. Very nice job.


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2013)

ions said:


> Luna, Former TV Star, at the Muskoka Wildlife Centre by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Very cute. 8) I love it.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 11, 2013)

Red Billed Ox Pecker.

Must be the most annoying little Crappers in the bird Kingdom, unless you have Ticks of Course.

1Dx 200-400f/4, Shot @ 533mm f/5.6 & 1/320th ISO200


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Red Billed Ox Pecker.
> 
> Must be the most annoying little Crappers in the bird Kingdom, unless you have Ticks of Course.
> 
> 1Dx 200-400f/4, Shot @ 533mm f/5.6 & 1/320th ISO200



That's a very cool shot 8) I like it  Nicely done Edward


----------



## eml58 (Jul 11, 2013)

Click said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Red Billed Ox Pecker.
> ...



Thanks Click, and while some were Pecking the Crap out of his Head, these were having a Party on his Back, I think Buffalos probably hate Ox Peckers.

1Dx 200-400f/4, Shot @ 490mm f/5.6 & 1/800th ISO200


----------



## skullyspice (Jul 11, 2013)

Hummingbird

200mm 2.8L+2x, iso 400, 1/3200, 5.6


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 11, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...


Nice image of the little pecker heads!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 11, 2013)

skullyspice said:


> Hummingbird
> 
> 200mm 2.8L+2x, iso 400, 1/3200, 5.6


Skully, don't you think it's amazing that at 1/3200 sec, it doesn't freeze their wing movement? That's amazing to me!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 11, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Red Billed Ox Pecker.
> 
> Must be the most annoying little Crappers in the bird Kingdom, unless you have Ticks of Course.
> 
> 1Dx 200-400f/4, Shot @ 533mm f/5.6 & 1/320th ISO200


Fantastic image Eml!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 11, 2013)

PTT said:


> One of a pair in trees along the creek.


Those bluish, green eyes are interesting! I can't say I've ever seen that before~


----------



## rpt (Jul 11, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...


Edward, you need to get your copyright size back up! It needs to do justice to the pictures you take...
Well then, just my opinion...


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 11, 2013)

Family Portrait - Common terns on Martha's Vineyard
Newly fledged Terns line up on the shore, and wait to be fed. This one had just been fed but was still hungry.
60D + 100-400mm f9 1/1600 with ISO 400


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 11, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



LOL...well done ;D
Agreed...EML consistently posts amazing shots. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 11, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Family Portrait - Common terns on Martha's Vineyard
> Newly fledged Terns line up on the shore, and wait to be fed. This one had just been fed but was still hungry.
> 60D + 100-400mm f9 1/1600 with ISO 400



Wonderful photos!
In the first shot, the parent is saying "wait your tern"


----------



## skullyspice (Jul 11, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> skullyspice said:
> 
> 
> > Hummingbird
> ...



Yes! its amazing and annoying all at the same time!


----------



## jrista (Jul 11, 2013)

Snowy Egret preening in a treetop in Cherry Creek State Park, CO:




Click for larger, and more at my site.


Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L IS II + 1.4x TC
Hand-held


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 11, 2013)

jrista said:


> Snowy Egret preening in a treetop in Cherry Creek State Park, CO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it! Looks so serene...almost other worldly.


----------



## jrista (Jul 11, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Family Portrait - Common terns on Martha's Vineyard
> Newly fledged Terns line up on the shore, and wait to be fed. This one had just been fed but was still hungry.
> 60D + 100-400mm f9 1/1600 with ISO 400



Great shot of the second one. Little bummed that it is pointing away, but the perspective is great.


----------



## jrista (Jul 11, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...



Great shots! Particularly the first and third!


----------



## jrista (Jul 11, 2013)

altenae said:


> Some of me
> Click on image for larger:
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, amazing shots! That swallow at the end is STUNNING!


----------



## jrista (Jul 11, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Snowy Egret preening in a treetop in Cherry Creek State Park, CO:
> ...



Thanks! It was a great day, and its perch on that tree was excellent. Probably one of my top few best Egret shots so far.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 12, 2013)

Wood Duck...... shot in Downtown Ottawa, Canada.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 12, 2013)

rpt said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Thanks RPT, always a quandary, Make the Copy right large enough to show, or small enough not to detract from the Image, I do this for Fun so less of an issue I guess, but appreciate the sentiment, really.

Ran into about 10 different Eagle Owls on the trip, previous few trips none, go figure, even seen one with only one Eye.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Wood Duck...... shot in Downtown Ottawa, Canada.



Lovely shot, beautiful bird. Nice colors and sharp.


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Wood Duck...... shot in Downtown Ottawa, Canada.
> ...



+1 Nicely done.


----------



## rpt (Jul 12, 2013)

eml58 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...


I think this one has had too much whisky (Paul13walnut look my spellings have improved  )


----------



## jrista (Jul 13, 2013)

Colorado Mountain Songbirds:












Click for larger, and to see more on my site


Canon 7D
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L IS II + 1.4x TC
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro2 Gimbal


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2013)

jrista said:


> Colorado Mountain Songbirds:



Beautiful shots jrista. Nice job.


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 13, 2013)

Snack time.


----------



## jrista (Jul 13, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Snack time.



Wow...it looks like it got another bird of prey. Maybe a Kestrel?


----------



## tcmatthews (Jul 13, 2013)

Lark Sparrows and a hummer taking a break.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 13, 2013)

jrista said:


> steven kessel said:
> 
> 
> > Snack time.
> ...



Nice shot Steven


----------



## eml58 (Jul 13, 2013)

Tanzania June 2013

African Crowned Heron

1Dx & 200-400f/4


----------



## Menace (Jul 13, 2013)

Splashing time 

1D III + 70-200 f2.8 IS II


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Tanzania June 2013
> 
> African Crowned Heron
> 
> 1Dx & 200-400f/4



Beautiful bird. Great shot. Nicely done Sir!


----------



## eml58 (Jul 14, 2013)

I posted one of these Birds earlier, cant remember where.

Lappet Faced Vulture, Trying to shoot these Birds gave me a new respect for Gary Samples and his Eagle Images, although these Guys come in slow & steady like a 747, they still present problems that give a healthy respect for People that consistently shoot amazing BIF Images.

Shot in Tanzania June 2013, 1Dx 200-400f/4 @ 280mm, probably the one place I felt I could have used the 600f/4 on this trip.

Another Bird that's heading to Extinction due to Poisoning, Habitat removal and general dislike.

These Guys when they turn up just own the Kill, they are the Largest and definitely the most aggressive, but strangely they are the first to Fly away when you approach them. Someone said they are a "Fugly Bird", but they are Majestic in Flight.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 14, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I posted one of these Birds earlier, cant remember where.
> 
> Lappet Faced Vulture, Trying to shoot these Birds gave me a new respect for Gary Samples and his Eagle Images, although these Guys come in slow & steady like a 747, they still present problems that give a healthy respect for People that consistently shoot amazing BIF Images.
> 
> ...


Great shot !


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 14, 2013)

I think someone here is destined for disappointment.

Common Terns, Martha's Vineyard
60D 100-400mm


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice!

Some Marabou Stork in the bacground too.

sek



eml58 said:


> I posted one of these Birds earlier, cant remember where.
> 
> Lappet Faced Vulture, Trying to shoot these Birds gave me a new respect for Gary Samples and his Eagle Images, although these Guys come in slow & steady like a 747, they still present problems that give a healthy respect for People that consistently shoot amazing BIF Images.
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I posted one of these Birds earlier, cant remember where.
> 
> Lappet Faced Vulture, Trying to shoot these Birds gave me a new respect for Gary Samples and his Eagle Images, although these Guys come in slow & steady like a 747, they still present problems that give a healthy respect for People that consistently shoot amazing BIF Images.
> 
> ...




Beautiful. Yes the are great flyers, your comparison with a 747 is so true. Good timing on your shot. Nicely done.


----------



## rpt (Jul 14, 2013)

Click said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > I posted one of these Birds earlier, cant remember where.
> ...


More an IL-76 minus the tail assembly as the wing attaches to the top of the fuselage...


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes, I agree with you rpt.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Jul 14, 2013)

Both with 7D + 70-200 2.8L IS II + 2x III Extender




King of the Hill von Florian Bieler auf Flickr




Accipiter gentilis - the Hawk in flight von Florian Bieler auf Flickr


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 14, 2013)

I shot a few yesterday
Hummer at feeder


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 14, 2013)

Posing Heron


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 14, 2013)

I was amazed at the efficiency, and tenacity that these birds fished. In this instance, this Heron netted TWO fish at once. I spent about an hour and he never stopped fishing or eating. He was essentially an eating machine- unbelievable!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 14, 2013)

Diving Heron


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 14, 2013)

Heron shaking off


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> Both with 7D + 70-200 2.8L IS II + 2x III Extender



Great shots Florian. Well done.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 14, 2013)

Mama Osprey and the kids.... taken with SX-50

Swans, taken with 60D and 70-200F4IS


----------



## SevenDUser (Jul 14, 2013)

Canon 7D 400mm 5.6 L


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 15, 2013)

Click said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Colorado Mountain Songbirds:
> ...



+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 15, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Tanzania June 2013
> 
> African Crowned Heron
> 
> 1Dx & 200-400f/4



Really nice photo, Edward.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 15, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> I was amazed at the efficiency, and tenacity that these birds fished. In this instance, this Heron netted TWO fish at once. I spent about an hour and he never stopped fishing or eating. He was essentially an eating machine- unbelievable!



Scott, really wonderful series of heron photos!


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 15, 2013)

SevenDUser said:


> Canon 7D 400mm 5.6 L



Gorgeous capture! Shows what a nice lens the 400mm 5.6 L is.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 15, 2013)

rpt said:


> More an IL-76 minus the tail assembly as the wing attaches to the top of the fuselage...



Good One RPT, Good Shot & Good Likeness to the Vultures sliding in to a Kill.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 15, 2013)

A few from yesterday in my yard. Common waxbills, 7D, 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS ii @ 200mm, f/8, 1/250s, handheld.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 15, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > I was amazed at the efficiency, and tenacity that these birds fished. In this instance, this Heron netted TWO fish at once. I spent about an hour and he never stopped fishing or eating. He was essentially an eating machine- unbelievable!
> ...



Thank you so much.

There are great photogs here, so it is daunting to even consider to post.

sek


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > I was amazed at the efficiency, and tenacity that these birds fished. In this instance, this Heron netted TWO fish at once. I spent about an hour and he never stopped fishing or eating. He was essentially an eating machine- unbelievable!
> ...



+1  Nice job.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 16, 2013)

Java Sparrows from 2 days ago. 7D, 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS ii @ 200mm, f/8, 1/250s, handheld.


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Java Sparrows from 2 days ago. 7D, 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS ii @ 200mm, f/8, 1/250s, handheld.



You're doing good my friend. Very nice shots.


----------



## rpt (Jul 16, 2013)

eml58 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > More an IL-76 minus the tail assembly as the wing attaches to the top of the fuselage...
> ...


That is not a picture I took. I whacked it from the net. But yes, the picture is lovely.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 16, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Java Sparrows from 2 days ago. 7D, 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS ii @ 200mm, f/8, 1/250s, handheld.
> ...



Thank you very much for the kind words, Click. I keep trying to improve. The many posters on this forum and their work are a constant inspiration.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 17, 2013)

Black Skimmer - Martha's Vineyard
Had to dodge security guards ( yes, security guards on the BEACH !) and hike to a remote spot were this cool bird flew back and forth practically begging to have its picture taken.

60D and 100-400mm - 1/1250 f8, 400mm, ISO 320


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Black Skimmer - Martha's Vineyard
> Had to dodge security guards ( yes, security guards on the BEACH !) and hike to a remote spot were this cool bird flew back and forth practically begging to have its picture taken.
> 
> 60D and 100-400mm - 1/1250 f8, 400mm, ISO 320




Beautiful shot IslanderMV. Good timing.


----------



## revup67 (Jul 17, 2013)

A few recent shots:




Allen's Hummingbird in flight (9100) by Revup67, on Flickr




Allen's Hummingbird in flight (9103) by Revup67, on Flickr




Cooper's Hawk (8947) by Revup67, on Flickr




Red-shouldered Hawk (adult) (8958) by Revup67, on Flickr




Least Bell's Vireo (8929) (Conservation Status: Near Threatened) by Revup67, on Flickr




Black Oystercatcher with oyster shell (8889) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome shots. I especially like the second Hummingbird and the Least Bell's Vireo. Nicely done Sir!


----------



## rpt (Jul 17, 2013)

Revup, islander, serendipity, excellent pictures! Can't wait for the rains to abate. The only birds that I see these days are crows and pigeons 

Oh we'll, all in good time. Come October/November, the migratory birds will come down to our lattitudes


----------



## eml58 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ox Pecker annoying a Rhino

1Dx 400f/2.8 Tanzania June 2013


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 17, 2013)

Great shot(s)!



revup67 said:


> A few recent shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 17, 2013)

Click said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Black Skimmer - Martha's Vineyard
> ...



+1...nice job, well worth your effort


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 17, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Great shot(s)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, indeed. I like them all!


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 17, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Ox Pecker annoying a Rhino
> 
> 1Dx 400f/2.8 Tanzania June 2013



Those little guys are awfully cute...keep posting your wonderful safari shots


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's a few of mine from today. My Heron friends showed up hungry, so I helped them to a small fish dinner. 7D, 100-400mmL @ 400mm, f/7.1, 1/320-1/500s, handheld.

"Where's the fish!"


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 17, 2013)

This juvenile heron late arrival lost out. "No fish for you!" The early bird gets the fish. 

Also, a common waxbill and a Brazilian cardinal.

7D, 100-400mmL @ 400mm, f/7.1, 1/320-1/500s, handheld.


----------



## eml58 (Jul 17, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> This juvenile heron late arrival lost out. "No fish for you!" The early bird gets the fish.
> 
> Also, a common waxbill and a Brazilian cardinal.
> 
> 7D, 100-400mmL @ 400mm, f/7.1, 1/320-1/500s, handheld.



Nice, Love the Eyes from Hell on the heron shots.


----------



## mdmphoto (Jul 17, 2013)

Three quick ones...


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Here's a few of mine from today. My Heron friends showed up hungry, so I helped them to a small fish dinner. 7D, 100-400mmL @ 400mm, f/7.1, 1/320-1/500s, handheld.
> 
> "Where's the fish!"




Very nice. I like the last one with the little fish.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 17, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Here's a few of mine from today. My Heron friends showed up hungry, so I helped them to a small fish dinner. 7D, 100-400mmL @ 400mm, f/7.1, 1/320-1/500s, handheld.
> 
> "Where's the fish!"



love the last shot....they are all great, but I particularly love the last one....


----------



## MalingJemuran (Jul 17, 2013)

Bar-winged Prinia(Prinia familiaris)
60D, 70-300mm L - 1/320 f5.6, 300mm, ISO 320



IMG_3648cropped by sleon_falconity, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 17, 2013)

Click and Don...thanks for the kind words. Glad you liked them.


----------



## jrista (Jul 17, 2013)

MalingJemuran said:


> Bar-winged Prinia(Prinia familiaris)
> 60D, 70-300mm L - 1/320 f5.6, 300mm, ISO 320
> 
> 
> ...



Very interesting. That bird looks almost identical to the Western Kingbirds we have here in the US. I think the Prinia has a lighter throat than the Kingbird, but outside of that...they are extremely similar. I'm curious....how big is the Prinia? A Kingbird (western or eastern) is just slightly smaller than an American Robin...I wonder if a Prinia is similar in size.


----------



## MalingJemuran (Jul 18, 2013)

jrista said:


> I'm curious....how big is the Prinia? A Kingbird (western or eastern) is just slightly smaller than an American Robin...I wonder if a Prinia is similar in size.


Approximately 12 to 14 centimetre. I never see a Kingbird or American Robin but i think Kingbird is bigger than Prinia.


----------



## jrista (Jul 19, 2013)

MalingJemuran said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious....how big is the Prinia? A Kingbird (western or eastern) is just slightly smaller than an American Robin...I wonder if a Prinia is similar in size.
> ...



Aye, Western Kingbird is larger...20-24cm, so almost twice as large. Interesting though, despite that, they almost look identical!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 20, 2013)

Red-whiskered Bulbul (Pycnonotus jocosus) that visited our garden yesterday for just a few seconds, luckily I had the camera in hand.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 20, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Red-whiskered Bulbul (Pycnonotus jocosus) that visited our garden yesterday for just a few seconds, luckily I had the camera in hand.



Really nice shot of a beautiful bird. We have bulbuls here but they look somewhat different. Thanks for sharing. 

edit: Here is what they look like in Hawaii.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 20, 2013)

Was sitting in my yard 2 days ago with my 7D and 100-400mmL, when a cardinal landed near me on our fence. I thought he wanted bread crumbs (I had none). Then he landed not too far from my feet and grabbed a large beetle. I looked up and his mate was intensely watching from the chain link fence. When he took off with his prize, she followed for what I'm sure was a shared meal.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyone know what is the name of this bird? (took the shot a couple of days ago in Goa-India)


----------



## Vossie (Jul 20, 2013)

Seems to be a Red-rumped Swallow.


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Red-whiskered Bulbul (Pycnonotus jocosus) that visited our garden yesterday for just a few seconds, luckily I had the camera in hand.


Rienz, I'd say lucky is right! Right place, right time! Great looking bird, I've never seen one of them before, thanks for posting!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very nice Serendipity! I wish we had some bulbuls here! They almost seem like a cross between a cardinal and a wax wing.. Beautiful!


serendipidy said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Red-whiskered Bulbul (Pycnonotus jocosus) that visited our garden yesterday for just a few seconds, luckily I had the camera in hand.
> ...


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Black Skimmer - Martha's Vineyard
> Had to dodge security guards ( yes, security guards on the BEACH !) and hike to a remote spot were this cool bird flew back and forth practically begging to have its picture taken.
> 
> 60D and 100-400mm - 1/1250 f8, 400mm, ISO 320


Great image Islander! I can't wait to get back up to the Cape!


----------



## rpt (Jul 20, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Very nice Serendipity! I wish we had some bulbuls here! They almost seem like a cross between a cardinal and a wax wing.. Beautiful!
> 
> 
> serendipidy said:
> ...


Huh! Never thought of them like that! So when the rain abates and the clouds part (not the sea!!!) hopefully they will return to my garden...


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

rpt said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Serendipity! I wish we had some bulbuls here! They almost seem like a cross between a cardinal and a wax wing.. Beautiful!
> ...


Unless I move, I fear they will never be in my garden! Looking again, perhaps they are even a Cardinal, Waxwing, Small Woodpeckerish looking creature... I do like them...


----------



## rpt (Jul 20, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


Nope, bulbuls. Very different. Look at the beak.






From Wikipedia


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

rpt said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Yes, agreed about the beak. I almost didn't comment on it because of the beak but the facial markings are somewhat woodpeckerish, no? It's a great bird, I wish we had them here!


----------



## rpt (Jul 20, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


True, but they don't peck wood here in India. I guess their food is in abundance outside tree trunks. They need to pick the worms out of the dirt. Hence long beaks. Cardinals seem to have beaks that are used to break seeds. Think about it - if you were a worm and the climate was dry, where would you go? To a place that was damp. So inside a trunk makes sense. Now somebody posted a picture of a woodpecker listening to sounds in a tree trunk. Sure, that is human imagination, but I am sure the bird could hear the worms. 



OK, so replace "I am sure" with "I believe"


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

rpt said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Agreed! Interestingly enough, Serendipity posted an image of a Cardinal eating a bug! I thought they were strictly seed eaters.. I think perhaps more birds are omnivores than I once thought!


----------



## rpt (Jul 20, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


That entirely depends on what you consider to be a vegetarian diet


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

rpt said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Indeed!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 20, 2013)

Vossie said:


> Seems to be a Red-rumped Swallow.


Thank you ... it is indeed Red-rumped Swallow ... just did a google search, which confirms your answer ... thanks again.


----------



## amirosama (Jul 22, 2013)

*Silver Eared Mesia 5D3 | 500L II | 1/160s | F6.3 | ISO-500*






*Green Magpie 5D3 | 500L II | 1/30s | F4 | ISO-800*





*Blue Eared Barbet 5D3 | 500L II + 1.4TC III | 1/250s | F8 | ISO-400*


----------



## Hardproducer (Jul 22, 2013)

My shots 2 years ago with a 600D


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 22, 2013)

amirosama said:


> *Silver Eared Mesia 5D3 | 500L II | 1/160s | F6.3 | ISO-500*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All three are exquisite! Very beautiful and colorful birds. Great work.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 22, 2013)

Hardproducer said:


> My shots 2 years ago with a 600D



Terrific eagle shots! 8)


----------



## dolina (Jul 22, 2013)

Pied Bush Chat (Saxicola caprata) by alabang, on Flickr

The Pied Bush Chat (Saxicola caprata) is a small passerine bird found ranging from West and Central Asia to South and Southeast Asia. About sixteen subspecies are recognized through its wide range with many island forms. It is a familiar bird of countryside and open scrub or grassland where it is found perched at the top of short thorn trees or other shrubs, looking out for insect prey. They pick up insects mainly from the ground, and were, like other chats, placed in the thrush family Turdidae, but are now considered as Old World flycatchers.

They nest in cavities in stone walls or in holes in an embankment, lining the nest with grass and animal hair. The males are black with white shoulder and vent patches whose extent varies among populations. Females are predominantly brownish while juveniles are speckled.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pied_Bush_Chat

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfonso,_Cavite

EXIF: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alabang/9339459651/#meta/


----------



## Menace (Jul 22, 2013)

Cute


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2013)

amirosama said:


> *Silver Eared Mesia 5D3 | 500L II | 1/160s | F6.3 | ISO-500*
> 
> 
> *Green Magpie 5D3 | 500L II | 1/30s | F4 | ISO-800*
> ...



Great shots. Beautiful colorful birds. Well done!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 22, 2013)

Fledgling Common tern close up, and scene with its parent feeding a fish.
60D 100-400mm 1/1250 at f8 
Martha's Vineyard


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 22, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Fledgling Common tern close up, and scene with its parent feeding a fish.
> 60D 100-400mm 1/1250 at f8
> Martha's Vineyard



Very nice, Jeff. Well timed shot with the first one and beautiful bokeh and colors with the second.


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 22, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Fledgling Common tern close up, and scene with its parent feeding a fish.
> 60D 100-400mm 1/1250 at f8
> Martha's Vineyard


Love that first image Jeff!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 22, 2013)

Haven't posted any images for a while...  Here's a newer one... 
1/1600 sec
f/5.6
ISO: 2500
400mm


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> amirosama said:
> 
> 
> > *Silver Eared Mesia 5D3 | 500L II | 1/160s | F6.3 | ISO-500*
> ...


Awesome! Very nice!


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Fledgling Common tern close up, and scene with its parent feeding a fish.
> 60D 100-400mm 1/1250 at f8
> Martha's Vineyard



Very nice shots Islander. I especially like the second one.


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 23, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > amirosama said:
> ...



Indeed, very lovely birds!


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 23, 2013)

I continue to follow and photograph the juvenile Cooper's Hawks in our area.


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 23, 2013)

Same bird, 15 seconds later.


----------



## CarlTN (Jul 23, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Same bird, 15 seconds later.



Nice shots, nice bokeh.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 23, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Haven't posted any images for a while...  Here's a newer one...
> 1/1600 sec
> f/5.6
> ISO: 2500
> 400mm



Ken...gorgeous capture!


----------



## jrista (Jul 23, 2013)

amirosama said:


> *Silver Eared Mesia 5D3 | 500L II | 1/160s | F6.3 | ISO-500*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow...beautiful shots!! Are those setups or natural perches?


----------



## rpt (Jul 23, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Haven't posted any images for a while...  Here's a newer one...
> 1/1600 sec
> f/5.6
> ISO: 2500
> 400mm


Lovely!


----------



## rpt (Jul 23, 2013)

amirosama said:


> *Silver Eared Mesia 5D3 | 500L II | 1/160s | F6.3 | ISO-500*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent pictures. Where did you take these?


----------



## rpt (Jul 23, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> I continue to follow and photograph the juvenile Cooper's Hawks in our area.


Lovely! I am missing my hawk. He seems to have moved elsewhere in the rains. Hopefully he will come back once the rains abate.


----------



## jrista (Jul 24, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Fledgling Common tern close up, and scene with its parent feeding a fish.
> 60D 100-400mm 1/1250 at f8
> Martha's Vineyard



That second shot is great! The head angle is a bit too forward, but the lighting, detail, composition, are all great.


----------



## Rick Massie (Jul 24, 2013)

Eaglet in the rain by Rick Massie Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hardproducer (Jul 24, 2013)

Hardproducer said:


> My shots 2 years ago with a 600D



I think everyone else likes other birds then i do xD ghehe


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 25, 2013)

Rick, that's a great shot of that eaglet. Getting the exposure right in conditions like that is not easy.


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 25, 2013)

"Bigfoot". Juvenile American Coot. Obviously, on these birds, some body parts grow faster than others!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 25, 2013)

Semipalmated Plover. 
Martha's Vineyard, Katama Bay. Handheld from kayak.
60D, 100-400mm, 1/1250, f6.3, ISO 160


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 25, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Semipalmated Plover.
> Martha's Vineyard, Katama Bay. Handheld from kayak.
> 60D, 100-400mm, 1/1250, f6.3, ISO 160



Very nice! I like it.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Semipalmated Plover.
> Martha's Vineyard, Katama Bay. Handheld from kayak.
> 60D, 100-400mm, 1/1250, f6.3, ISO 160




Beautiful shot. Nicely done Islander.


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 29, 2013)

Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr




Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice! I'm guessing a fledgling Red Shouldered Hawk.


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 29, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Nice! I'm guessing a fledgling Red Shouldered Hawk.



You nailed it...It made a fresh kill on a rabbit and wasn't able to pick it up and fly away with it. So it just stood it's ground and let me get about 3-4 meters way from it with my 70-200. Wish I got better shots of it in flight but this was one of those once in probably a life time chance encounters right outside my community gate.


----------



## amirosama (Jul 29, 2013)

jrista said:


> wow...beautiful shots!! Are those setups or natural perches?



the 2nd picture is a setup shot..because this bird is not easy to come out... 


all of there birds i shot in Malaysia...and im Malaysian. 

TQ guys.


----------



## amirosama (Jul 29, 2013)

*Pink Backed Pelican*
5DIII | 500L II | 1/1600s | F6.3 | ISO-400 | Handheld


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2013)

amirosama said:


> *Pink Backed Pelican*
> 5DIII | 500L II | 1/1600s | F6.3 | ISO-400 | Handheld



Great shot amirosama. Nicely done.


----------



## BellusPhoto (Jul 29, 2013)

Bird Portraits


----------



## ooF Fighters (Jul 29, 2013)

Seen at Lake Nacimiento... alot


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2013)

ooF Fighters said:


> Seen at Lake Nacimiento... alot



Awesome. Very nice shot. 8)


----------



## niteclicks (Jul 29, 2013)

A few hummers from the weekend. Still working on getting the lighting right.
http://src3rsteve.zenfolio.com/p53570414/e683b0780
Have to use the link, I seem to be having upload problems.


----------



## rpt (Jul 29, 2013)

ooF Fighters said:


> Seen at Lake Nacimiento... alot


Amazing capture. Both my wife and I complement you on this one.


----------



## jasonsim (Jul 29, 2013)

It has been awhile, so here go some of my newer bird photos. Enjoy:

Canon 5D III & 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II + 1.4x III:






















Canon 1Dx & 300mm f/2.8L IS II + 2x III:


----------



## Vern (Jul 29, 2013)

Here are a couple of hummers from this weekend. I have a bumper crop this year, but only the females would approach the feeder once I set-up the kit. 5DMKIII + 300 2.8L II w 25 mm ext tube, 1/200, ISO360, f11 - 4 flashes all at 1/16 power (2X430EX, 1X580EX, 1X600EX - mounted on lens). I also tried a few w/o stopping the wing motion w all the flashes - just using the 5DMKIII w a 600 mm f4 II and 1.4X w the 600EX and betterbeamer. I think I'm hooked on the detail you can see when you stop the motion w flash, but the set-up does inhibit the birds a bit. Hopefully the males will 'man-up' next w/e.


----------



## niteclicks (Jul 29, 2013)

[
Canon 1Dx & 300mm f/2.8L IS II + 2x III:






Nice, I followed the one on our pond fishing for an hour hoping for a catch, but his luck fishing was like mine.


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2013)

Jasonsim & Vern, very nice shots guys, looking forward to see more of your pictures.


----------



## niteclicks (Jul 29, 2013)

Vern said:


> Here are a couple of hummers from this weekend. I have a bumper crop this year, but only the females would approach the feeder once I set-up the kit. 5DMKIII + 300 2.8L II w 25 mm ext tube, 1/200, ISO360, f11 - 4 flashes all at 1/16 power (2X430EX, 1X580EX, 1X600EX - mounted on lens). I also tried a few w/o stopping the wing motion w all the flashes - just using the 5DMKIII w a 600 mm f4 II and 1.4X w the 600EX and betterbeamer. I think I'm hooked on the detail you can see when you stop the motion w flash, but the set-up does inhibit the birds a bit. Hopefully the males will 'man-up' next w/e.



My male was the most prolific, but I didn't get a good in flight shot. I was shooting out the window with the flashes setup outside. Don't know why I didn't think of the extension tube.


----------



## Vern (Jul 29, 2013)

niteclicks said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple of hummers from this weekend. I have a bumper crop this year, but only the females would approach the feeder once I set-up the kit. 5DMKIII + 300 2.8L II w 25 mm ext tube, 1/200, ISO360, f11 - 4 flashes all at 1/16 power (2X430EX, 1X580EX, 1X600EX - mounted on lens). I also tried a few w/o stopping the wing motion w all the flashes - just using the 5DMKIII w a 600 mm f4 II and 1.4X w the 600EX and betterbeamer. I think I'm hooked on the detail you can see when you stop the motion w flash, but the set-up does inhibit the birds a bit. Hopefully the males will 'man-up' next w/e.
> ...



my feeders don't have a perch, so the birds tend to hover, feed, back-off and hover. This gives me a chance to get a shot w/o the feeder in the image - maybe give that a try. I will try putting natural flowers in place of the feeder too once I get them used to me agin this year. By putting nectar in the natural flowers w a small syringe, you can get better feeding shots. Here's one from last year that was staged this way.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 29, 2013)

Shot last week - Martha's vineyard
60D - 100-400mm - ISO 250, f6.3, 1/1600

A Black skimmer blinking while skimming.
A Short billed Dowitcher and a Ruddy Turnstone arguing over some tasty invertebrates in the mud.


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Shot last week - Martha's vineyard
> 60D - 100-400mm - ISO 250, f6.3, 1/1600
> 
> A Black skimmer blinking while skimming.
> A Short billed Dowitcher and a Ruddy Turnstone arguing over some tasty invertebrates in the mud.



Beautiful pictures Islander. Great timing!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 29, 2013)

Vern said:


> niteclicks said:
> 
> 
> > Vern said:
> ...


Awesome Vern! Great image!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 29, 2013)

Vern,
You've done GOOD with the hummies! I admire them.
They're not easy to film.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 29, 2013)

Mallard Duckling.... kind of neat how the water drops bead on it's head...

and nowhere near as cute, a Common Merganser s***ting on the rock...


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2013)

Great shots Don. It's always a pleasure to look at your pictures.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 30, 2013)

Click said:


> Great shots Don. It's always a pleasure to look at your pictures.


Thanks for the kind words. Sometimes things just don't turn out well. I have a great Blue Heron that feeds every evening in my back yard, but as soon as I go outside he flies off.... and I shot a whole bunch of shots of geese landing.... WITH THE WRONG FOCUS POINT!!!! This one is almost in focus, but the rest were really far off... At least it helps with experience and learning.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay, it's been 4 years and I'm still learning, but here's my contribution to the topic. I'm no where near what a professional can do, but I did enjoy taking these. I would like to know what you think about the composition though.

-w


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 31, 2013)

And a few more.


----------



## jrista (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, since this thread is called "Show your Bird *Portraits*", I thought I'd do just that. Here are some spotted sandpiper portraits:









See more at my site.

This guy was in hardcore nest protection mode, doing everything he could to attract my attention from the high pitched squeaks coming from the bushes. Well, since he wouldn't get much more than about 15 feet away from me, it offered an ideal opportunity to get some great closeup shots!


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2013)

jrista said:


> Well, since this thread is called "Show your Bird *Portraits*", I thought I'd do just that. Here are some spotted sandpiper portraits:
> 
> 
> This guy was in hardcore nest protection mode, doing everything he could to attract my attention from the high pitched squeaks coming from the bushes. Well, since he wouldn't get much more than about 15 feet away from me, it offered an ideal opportunity to get some great closeup shots!



Beautiful shots jrista. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 31, 2013)

Click said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since this thread is called "Show your Bird *Portraits*", I thought I'd do just that. Here are some spotted sandpiper portraits:
> ...



+1


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 31, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Mallard Duckling.... kind of neat how the water drops bead on it's head...
> 
> and nowhere near as cute, a Common Merganser s***ting on the rock...



It is called editorializing. Love the duckling shot


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 31, 2013)

jrista said:


> Well, since this thread is called "Show your Bird *Portraits*", I thought I'd do just that. Here are some spotted sandpiper portraits:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OscarBjarna (Jul 31, 2013)

Don't know if this counts as a portrait...




Arctic Tern by Oscar Bjarna, on Flickr


----------



## jrista (Aug 1, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since this thread is called "Show your Bird *Portraits*", I thought I'd do just that. Here are some spotted sandpiper portraits:
> ...



It was shot on a tripod. I was sitting on the ground, with the lens mounted on a Jobu Pro 2 gimbal and Gitzo GT3532LS tripod.


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 1, 2013)

OscarBjarna said:


> Don't know if this counts as a portrait...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice!


----------



## niteclicks (Aug 1, 2013)

had another go at this guy last night


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2013)

niteclicks said:


> had another go at this guy last night



Awesome. Great shot.


----------



## niteclicks (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you Click. Here is one more I liked from the set.


----------



## jrista (Aug 1, 2013)

niteclicks said:


> Thank you Click. Here is one more I liked from the set.



Great shot! Love the motion blur.


----------



## niteclicks (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you Jrista. The clouds moved in just as I got set up ,so I didn't get the help I wanted from the natural lighting, but I think it worked here.


----------



## steven kessel (Aug 2, 2013)

Gambel's Quail. 5D Mark iii, 400 Do + 1.4x extender.


----------



## is300 (Aug 2, 2013)

First time using the forum. I tried to use insert image but the image won't show up. Please advise. Thanks.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/J36TMPlWltGwwAeb0dNW8btJkGhgumtfa8Ftiq2luMs?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PszJuELrt1DTl6ZpI4F6CLtJkGhgumtfa8Ftiq2luMs?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/fZiNlyvvZqynVFKB5t8zjbtJkGhgumtfa8Ftiq2luMs?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/xwJ0iWL4SEbECnr4SGYJO7tJkGhgumtfa8Ftiq2luMs?feat=directlink


----------



## niteclicks (Aug 2, 2013)

Worked on getting some BIF shots last weekend, my old fingers are not as fast as they used to be and this guy is really fast. I was trying to catch him as he flared to return to his post but only managed a couple half decent captures. Maybe this weekend will be better.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 2, 2013)

TIF. Usually it means Tagged Image Format, but here it stands for Tern In Flight.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 2, 2013)

One good tern deserves another....cough cough....um.....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 2, 2013)

GuyF said:


> One good tern deserves another....cough cough....um.....



Well, since this is a thread about The Birds Byrds, let me just quote them (or Pete Seeger, if you prefer...). "_To everything, Tern! Tern! Tern!, there is a season, Tern! Tern! Tern!..._"


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 2, 2013)

I guess it's my tern now....


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2013)

Don ,Neuro Guy, I love your terns guys. Well done! 8)


----------



## steven kessel (Aug 2, 2013)

Tern about is fair play!


----------



## ERHP (Aug 2, 2013)

A juvenile Black Neck Stilt on the road to Wimbledon, though the ball is somewhat waterlogged.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 2, 2013)

ERHP said:


> A juvenile Black Neck Stilt on the road to Wimbledon, though the ball is somewhat waterlogged.



Lovely image...but you forfeited your _tern_!


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > A juvenile Black Neck Stilt on the road to Wimbledon, though the ball is somewhat waterlogged.
> ...



Maybe he had no alternative ;D


----------



## jrista (Aug 3, 2013)

ERHP said:


> A juvenile Black Neck Stilt on the road to Wimbledon, though the ball is somewhat waterlogged.



Stunning! Love the sharpness and clarity of that shot!


----------



## jrista (Aug 3, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Tern about is fair play!



Love the head angle in that one...superb!


----------



## jrista (Aug 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > One good tern deserves another....cough cough....um.....
> ...



Nice shot! Hand held 600/4? Love that creamy background!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2013)

jrista said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...



Thanks! 1D X, 600/4L IS II + 1.4xIII, on a monopod.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2013)

ERHP said:


> A juvenile Black Neck Stilt on the road to Wimbledon, though the ball is somewhat waterlogged.



Awesome picture. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 3, 2013)

Love is e*tern*al


----------



## BEANC0UNTER (Aug 3, 2013)

at Least I have a picture of a tern


----------



## ERHP (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks jrista, Click and Neuro! I was out terns


----------



## GuyF (Aug 3, 2013)

Annoyingly, they would usually tern away from me.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 3, 2013)

Amazing tern photos guys 8) 
Now one from me...7D, 100-400L @400mm, handheld and heavily cropped.

from Wikipedia:
The White Tern (Gygis alba) is a small seabird found across the tropical oceans of the world. It is sometimes known as the Fairy Tern although this name is potentially confusing as it is the common name of the Fairy Tern Sternula nereis. Other names for the species include Angel Tern and White Noddy.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 3, 2013)

Some taken today in my yard. 7D, 100-400L @400mm, f/5.6, handheld, cropped.

Java sparrow, common waxbill, Japanese white-eye


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 3, 2013)

One more from today. 7D, 100-400L @400mm, f/5.6, handheld, cropped.

from Wikipedia:
The Red-whiskered Bulbul (Pycnonotus jocosus) is a passerine bird found in Asia. It is a member of the bulbul family. It is a resident frugivore found mainly in tropical Asia. It has been introduced in many tropical areas of the world where populations have established themselves. It feeds on fruits and small insects and they conspicuously perch on trees and their calls are a loud three or four note call. The distinctive crest and the red-vent and whiskers makes them easy to identify.


----------



## Atonegro (Aug 3, 2013)

Found this this morning.
Shot with a Kodak Brownie SIX-20 when I was 8 years old. 
Developed by my uncle and printed by myself 45 years ago.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 3, 2013)

Ma*tern*ity


----------



## Northstar (Aug 3, 2013)

Atonegro said:


> Found this this morning.
> Shot with a Kodak Brownie SIX-20 when I was 8 years old.
> Developed by my uncle and printed by myself 45 years ago.



ok...i stared at this for a bit and I'm not really sure of what I'm looking at, what is it?


----------



## rpt (Aug 3, 2013)

Northstar said:


> Atonegro said:
> 
> 
> > Found this this morning.
> ...


I had the same question. There seem to be some bones...


----------



## jrista (Aug 3, 2013)

rpt said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Atonegro said:
> ...



It is the skeleton of an old, dead bird. Rather morbid...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2013)

jrista said:


> It is the skeleton of an old, dead bird. Rather morbid...



IMO, 'portrait' implies a living subject. Not that I'm squeamish about a few bones...not after eight years of teaching gross anatomy to medical students.


----------



## jrista (Aug 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > It is the skeleton of an old, dead bird. Rather morbid...
> ...



I agree.


----------



## surapon (Aug 3, 2013)

I use Canon 5D MK II and Canon EF 600 mm. F/ 4.0 L IS USM with Flash and Better Beamer, on Monopod :

https://surapon.shutterfly.com/pictures/11030


----------



## Orangutan (Aug 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> IMO, 'portrait' implies a living subject. Not that I'm squeamish about a few bones...not after eight years of teaching gross anatomy to medical students.



I'm willing to grant Atonegro some artistic license on this. 

I guess if we want to nitpick: "ORIGIN mid 16th cent.: from French, past participle (used as a noun) of Old French portraire ‘portray’"

Oh, and a bit of Googling: http://www.britishmuseum.org/explore/highlights/articles/e/egyptian_mummy_portraits.aspx

Yes, it's a portrait.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 3, 2013)

breakfast...
5d3
300 2.8 with 2xiii at 600mm
f7.1
1/1000
iso500

and then as I'm so proudly examining the images i just took of the herron eating a sunny, this beautiful bald eagle swoops down and snatches a fish right in front of me and starts flying away (second pic)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2013)

Orangutan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, 'portrait' implies a living subject. Not that I'm squeamish about a few bones...not after eight years of teaching gross anatomy to medical students.
> ...



What kind of cameras did they use in 16th century France? Oh, and from your link: "_This has proved that the portrait did indeed show the person as they appeared during life._"

I like picking nits...


----------



## Orangutan (Aug 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> What kind of cameras did they use in 16th century France?


Dude, you're too smart and thoughtful for this kind of argument: if the skeleton had been painted rather than photographed would that have transformed it into a legitimate portrait in your estimation? Painted portrait or photographed portrait are irrelevant. What's important is that it "portrays."



> Oh, and from your link: "_This has proved that the portrait did indeed show the person as they appeared during life._"


I almost addressed this in my original post, but figured you wouldn't go for the obvious fallacy: your original statement was that a portrait should portray a "living subject." The mummy portraits were painted after the death of the subject, and therefore portray a deceased subject. If we take your argument regarding the mummy portraits, then a photo of a taxidermied bird could be a portrait because it represents what the bird would have looked like in life. However, my example only addressed your need for a living subject. It would have been more legitimate on your part to argue that a bird skeleton is not a bird, but that's a different question.



> I like picking nits...



Can be a fun, social game since we all have nits. At least that's what I've learned from gorillas and chimps.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2013)

[quote author=Wikipedia]
A portrait is a painting, photograph, sculpture, or other artistic representation of a person, in which the face and its expression is predominant. The intent is to display the likeness, personality, and even the mood of the person. For this reason, in photography a portrait is generally not a snapshot, but a composed image of a person in a still position. A portrait often shows a person looking directly at the painter or photographer, in order to most successfully engage the subject with the viewer.
[/quote]

What's the 'mood' of the dead bird? How well does a dead subject engage with the viewer?

I suppose a portrait is in the eyes of the artist and viewer. As the viewer, I don't think the bird skeleton was a portrait, any more than the drawings and photos in my bookcase full of anatomical atlases.


----------



## Orangutan (Aug 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I suppose a portrait is in the eyes of the artist and viewer.



Agreed. The reason I poked you about your comment is that the poster had brought out a memory of his childhood, an image that seemed to have inspired his future photography, and then presented it on the most appropriate forum he found here. I concede that it's in the gray area for a portrait; but it was heartfelt, and not a troll. And it was kinda funny too. Your comment struck me as petty, which your posts usually aren't.

Now, back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 3, 2013)

jrista said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



I think his bird just took a tern for the worse.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2013)

BEANC0UNTER said:


> at Least I have a picture of a tern



Nice shot Beancounter.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 3, 2013)

Click said:


> BEANC0UNTER said:
> 
> 
> > at Least I have a picture of a tern
> ...



+1


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 3, 2013)

IslanderMV,

Love your great photos and your sharp wit. Well done.


----------



## ERHP (Aug 3, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> I think his bird just took a tern for the worse.


Nice!

@Northstar - Love watching them catch large fish.

Here is a 'side portrait' of a Greylag Goose, now something of a resident now at one of the local lakes. I'm thinking about trying to recreate this with my 100mm macro lens but pretty sure that will involve some enticement.


----------



## Pierre Bonenfant (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi,

Here's a bald eagle taken in Nova scotia in 2011 during a heavy snow fall:






1DlV / 800mm

Visit my gallery: http://www.pbase.com/pbon

P. Bonenfant


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's a bald eagle taken in Nova scotia in 2011 during a heavy snow fall:
> 
> P. Bonenfant




Awesome! I really love this shot. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 4, 2013)

ERHP said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > I think his bird just took a tern for the worse.
> ...



Gorgeous head portrait. Really nice colors.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 4, 2013)

Click said:


> Pierre Bonenfant said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Agree. Top notch! Reminds me of our friend, Gary.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 4, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's a bald eagle taken in Nova scotia in 2011 during a heavy snow fall:
> 
> ...


absolutely gorgeous.... was that shot just north of Kentville?


----------



## jrista (Aug 4, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's a bald eagle taken in Nova scotia in 2011 during a heavy snow fall:
> 
> ...



Wow! Fantastic!


----------



## jrista (Aug 4, 2013)

ERHP said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > I think his bird just took a tern for the worse.
> ...



Great shot! Recently saw some Graylag's here in Colorado. Seems they are mainly a Russian species, but they have been cross-breeding with the common Canada Goose, so a diluted variety is showing up in the states lately.


----------



## rpt (Aug 4, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Not to worry. I am sure it was reborn. After all one tern deserves another...


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 4, 2013)

rpt said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



HaHaHa ;D Well done, sir 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 4, 2013)

..and here's another bunch from several hours ago. I climbed up the octopus tree in my yard to get closer. Not easy for a medicare eligible senior like me. ;D
7D, 100-400L @400mm. f/5.6, handheld.
Java sparrows.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 4, 2013)

Common waxbill and Mejiro (Japanese white-eye) from today. 7D, 100-400L @400mm. f/6.3, handheld.


----------



## canon_convert (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's my modest attempt.... nowhere near to others but I just started learning 

5D3+70-200 II (always short on reach so planning to get a 2X III soon)


----------



## rbg (Aug 4, 2013)

Taken a long time ago with an old good EOS 350D and 300 f/4 L + 1.4x


----------



## rpt (Aug 4, 2013)

rbg said:


> Taken a long time ago with an old good EOS 350D and 300 f/4 L + 1.4x


Lovely! And I am talking about the goose 
:-[ er - swan...


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2013)

rbg said:


> Taken a long time ago with an old good EOS 350D and 300 f/4 L + 1.4x




Very nice shot.


----------



## jrista (Aug 4, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> ..and here's another bunch from several hours ago. I climbed up the octopus tree in my yard to get closer. Not easy for a medicare eligible senior like me. ;D
> 7D, 100-400L @400mm. f/5.6, handheld.
> Java sparrows.



Wonderful shots of such beautiful birds. Love their beaks.


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 4, 2013)

The finch on the right looks like Comet……"Oh no, not you. You'd better go home with your folks. From now on, gang, we won't let Rudolph join in any reindeer games. Right?"


----------



## SevenDUser (Aug 4, 2013)

7D 100mm f2.8L


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 4, 2013)

jrista said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > ..and here's another bunch from several hours ago. I climbed up the octopus tree in my yard to get closer. Not easy for a medicare eligible senior like me. ;D
> ...



Thanks


----------



## lion rock (Aug 4, 2013)

SevenDuser, great humming bird shot!


----------



## SevenDUser (Aug 4, 2013)

lion rock said:


> SevenDuser, great humming bird shot!



Thank you!


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 5, 2013)

Pileated woodpeckers raiding the suet.

I have problems identifying the smaller woodpeckers, as the differences are subtle.... But not these!

Shot almost directly into the sun, just before sunset. I was surprised how well the shots turned out.... ( I was expecting very little shadow detail and everything else blown out) the second picture is a very heavy crop of just the head (same picture). I know there are better cameras than the 60D, but I am amazed at what you can pull out of a shot in poor conditions.....


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2013)

SevenDUser said:


> 7D 100mm f2.8L



Nice shot Sir! Well done.


----------



## canon_convert (Aug 5, 2013)

heavy crop on this one.


----------



## Omar H (Aug 5, 2013)

Mexican Grackle




Chanate macho - Mexican Grack;e by Omar H, on Flickr




Chanate macho - Mexican Grack;e by Omar H, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 5, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's a bald eagle taken in Nova scotia in 2011 during a heavy snow fall:
> 
> ...


Awesome image Pierre! I would have loved to see his prey, I'm assuming was just outside of the frame. Excellent none the less!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 5, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> ..and here's another bunch from several hours ago. I climbed up the octopus tree in my yard to get closer. Not easy for a medicare eligible senior like me. ;D
> 7D, 100-400L @400mm. f/5.6, handheld.
> Java sparrows.


Love the first two. Really sharp too! Great job!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 5, 2013)

rbg said:


> Taken a long time ago with an old good EOS 350D and 300 f/4 L + 1.4x


Very well done!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 5, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > It is the skeleton of an old, dead bird. Rather morbid...
> ...


I think it Remains, at least something that one could certainly choose to pick a bone with you about... In so much as one good Tern deserves another... ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > ..and here's another bunch from several hours ago. I climbed up the octopus tree in my yard to get closer. Not easy for a medicare eligible senior like me. ;D
> ...



Thanks, Ken.


----------



## pvais (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello,

Here's a capercaillie taken in north Finland.
50D with Sigma 120-400mm








Link: http://pva.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Birds/_MG_6410.jpg


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry, can't see your picture.

ETA

Now I can see it! Very nice one.

Welcome to cr


----------



## Northstar (Aug 5, 2013)

pvais said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here's a capercaillie taken in north Finland.
> 50D with Sigma 120-400mm
> ...



Great shot....leaves me wondering what his call sounds like.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 5, 2013)

Northstar said:


> pvais said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



+1...gorgeous photo. And he looks delicious ;D


----------



## Promature (Aug 6, 2013)

Do these count?


----------



## rpt (Aug 6, 2013)

Promature said:


> Do these count?


Ha ha ha!


----------



## jrista (Aug 6, 2013)

Promature said:


> Do these count?



Mmmm! Favorite food of the Scarrans!


----------



## GuyF (Aug 6, 2013)

From a falconry display.

5D3 300mm f2.8 IS mk1 plus 1.4x Kenko TC.


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2013)

GuyF said:


> From a falconry display.
> 
> 5D3 300mm f2.8 IS mk1 plus 1.4x Kenko TC.




The second one is awesome.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 6, 2013)

Click said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > From a falconry display.
> ...



Thanks Click. 

The owl was only about 9 inches in height (coulda just stuck it in my pocket!) and was used for a quick display for small kids - flying from its perch onto the kids' outstretched arms. I took tons of shots but only got a couple that were sharp. I think the Kenko TC slowed down the focus speed/reaction time of the 5D3 and 300mm.

I was using the combo to help decide if I should get a 500mm mk2. Overall the 300mm on its own is terrific but with the TC I wasn't completely thrilled with the results from the afternoon; some good, many bad. I hired the 500mm for an airshow a couple of weeks back and was amazed at the quality. Clearly you wouldn't use the 500mm for falconry due to the proximity of the action but I wanted to see how snappy the 300+1.4x combo would be. Might be acceptable to some, not me. _Sigh_, that'll be more money on this hobby....


----------



## jrista (Aug 6, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...



The Kenko TC, while a good price, is definitely a drag on AF performance. I own the GDX 300, and enjoyed it before, but since purchasing the 600/4 II, it just doesn't perform as well as the EF 1.4x TC III. I use the latter exclusively now...just not worth the performance hassles and AF perf loss of the Kenko.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 6, 2013)

Jrista,

Tried the Kenko 1.4x(DG Pro 300 "red dot") very briefly on the 500mm when I had it - whilst I didn't try any tracking shots, the static images were super sharp. At 700mm I couldn't find fault in the test shots I took. I know the Canon mk3 TCs should be better but assuming I buy the 500mm, the Kenko would do for a while if I needed more reach than 500mm.

Regards,

Guy.


----------



## jrista (Aug 6, 2013)

GuyF said:


> Jrista,
> 
> Tried the Kenko 1.4x(DG Pro 300 "red dot") very briefly on the 500mm when I had it - whilst I didn't try any tracking shots, the static images were super sharp. At 700mm I couldn't find fault in the test shots I took. I know the Canon mk3 TCs should be better but assuming I buy the 500mm, the Kenko would do for a while if I needed more reach than 500mm.
> 
> ...



I guess it depends on how much you are cropping. Once I started using the 600 on my 7D, especially with the 1.4x TCs, birds got really huge in the frame. Sometimes I have to move back with some shorebirds, waders, and waterfowl. With the Kenko, you notice the IQ falloff as you approach the corners. Even midframe, there is some noticeable softening, and in the edges and corners, definite CA. I don't see nearly as much of that with the EF 1.4x TC III. In the deep corners you see some CA, but for the most part, it seems to have a flatter field, and IQ overall is much nicer. AF performance is good...not all that much faster (Canon really seems to slow it down on the 7D), but definitely more consistent...the drive just seems to work better.

If birds are still only filling the center of the frame, then the IQ difference between the Kenko and Canon 1.4x TCs isn't really noticeable outside of some extreme pixel peeping.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 6, 2013)

Click said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > From a falconry display.
> ...



Totally agree...my favorite too. They are all wonderful shots.


----------



## Moobark (Aug 7, 2013)

Back again..
Went on a walk by the bay hauling around some gear.. first serious attempt at BIF


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 7, 2013)

Chipping Sparrow - 
60D + 100-400mm ISO 125, 1/1000 f6.3


----------



## skullyspice (Aug 8, 2013)

200mm 2.8 + 2x


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Chipping Sparrow -
> 60D + 100-400mm ISO 125, 1/1000 f6.3


Both images of the Chipping Sparrow are excellent Jeff!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

Moobark said:


> Back again..
> Went on a walk by the bay hauling around some gear.. first serious attempt at BIF


Great first attempt! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > pvais said:
> ...


That really is a beautiful image! I love all the moss he/she's standing in as well. Great composition, never seen one of these before!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

Promature said:


> Do these count?


I like it! Bird of Paradise are beautiful. I would have liked to have seen some droplets on the rest of the plant behind the Bird, in the second image though... Very nice!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

GuyF said:


> From a falconry display.
> 
> 5D3 300mm f2.8 IS mk1 plus 1.4x Kenko TC.


I really like the second one too!


----------



## pvais (Aug 9, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...



Thanks for comments! 

Here couple more:
http://pva.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Birds/_MG_6407.jpg
http://pva.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Birds/_MG_3951.jpg


----------



## surapon (Aug 9, 2013)

Beautiful Birds in my Yards
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## ERHP (Aug 10, 2013)

Apparently someone put their pet Muscovy Duck out at one of the local parks in San Diego. Really interesting looking duck and reminded me of a dog when it would come over and wag its tail feathers while speaking duckese to me(feed me?). 5D MK III w/ 100mm f/2.8L


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2013)

surapon said:


> Beautiful Birds in my Yards
> Enjoy
> Surapon



I really like the light on the bird on the second one.


----------



## surapon (Aug 10, 2013)

Click said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful Birds in my Yards
> ...



Dear Sir, Mr. Click
Thanks for your Comments/ Commend, The Lucky Shot, At the Early morning sun on the back of the Geese, Plus I use the Better Beamer to support the Natural Light. This Pic. = 300 Meters/ About 1000 Feet away form my Camera, With Canon EF 600 mm. F/ 4.0 L IS USM.
Thanks again for the Good words from the PRO like you, Sir.
Surapon
PS. That Photos are the First time in my Life to see and to take the photos of the 10,000 Canadian Geese in the old corn field not too far from my home, They Migrate from North Canada to The Warm Weather in North Carolina, USA. in the winter season.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Sir, Mr. Click
> Thanks for your Comments/ Commend, The Lucky Shot, At the Early morning sun on the back of the Geese, Plus I use the Better Beamer to support the Natural Light. This Pic. = 300 Meters/ About 1000 Feet away form my Camera, With Canon EF 600 mm. F/ 4.0 L IS USM.
> Thanks again for the Good words from the PRO like you, Sir.
> Surapon



Thanks, but I'm not a PRO.  But I can appreciate nice pictures like yours. It's a pleasure to look at your shots. Nicely done surapon.


----------



## surapon (Aug 10, 2013)

Dear friends
Here The Birds Photos from Bonaire Island,( Dutch Island), 50 miles North of Venezuela---No, No traffic Light in this Island.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 10, 2013)

Dear friends
Here The Birds Photos from Bonaire Island,( Dutch Island), 50 miles North of Venezuela---No, No traffic Light in this Island.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## rpt (Aug 10, 2013)

The rains have abated and the birds are out! And yes, not another Hawk picture from me. That chap seems to have ditched me. Never mind, there are may more fish in the sea or birds in the air! 

So here are a couple of Hornbills - one adult and a juvenile and the parent has got a delicious treat! They come to this tree next to my house to feast on the caterpillars there!


----------



## SevenDUser (Aug 10, 2013)

Canon 5Dmk3 ; 100mm f2.8 L


----------



## Northstar (Aug 10, 2013)

SevenDUser said:


> Canon 5Dmk3 ; 100mm f2.8 L



wow...very nice shots!


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2013)

Northstar said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 5Dmk3 ; 100mm f2.8 L
> ...



Agree. Lovely pictures, especially the second one. Well done.


----------



## SevenDUser (Aug 10, 2013)

Click said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > SevenDUser said:
> ...



Many thanks...just lucky as usual. Playing with Pops 5D...


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 10, 2013)

Click said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > SevenDUser said:
> ...



+1


----------



## jrista (Aug 10, 2013)

SevenDUser said:


> Canon 5Dmk3 ; 100mm f2.8 L



Wow, excellent shots! I'm amazed that was with a 100mm lens. Was it a remote camera/flash setup (I can't imagine any other way you would get that close to a humming bird! ) I just planted a bunch of trumpet vine in my yard in a bid to attract humming birds. I've been wanting to do some setup photography for them for a while...hope it works! (As it cost me a LOT of mula....)


----------



## rpt (Aug 11, 2013)

So this morning (close to noonish) a Crow Pheasant came visiting our garden. I stalked him and he did not seem too bothered about it although he would keep something between us - a bush or even a leaf. Here are three pictures. Not too good, but they'll do. 

The first was shot without flash ISO 25600, 1/1000th, f8 I thought quite usable though you can see noise when you blow it up - but that is expected of ISO 25600...

The second one is shot with flash so ISO 400, 1/200, f8. The classic "No pictures darling" as he/she races across 

The third one also with flash, ISO 400, 1/200, f8. Apparently even the late birds get the worm!

All taken with 5D3, 100-400L. The flash is 600EX-RT.


----------



## Ardan (Aug 11, 2013)

Griffon vulture in the Gorges du Verdon in France

5D iii + 70-200 f/4 IS + 2x iii @ 400mm, 1/320s, f/11, ISO400


----------



## Ardan (Aug 11, 2013)

Another griffon vulture

5D iii + 70-200 f/4 IS + 2x iii @ 400mm, 1/320s, f/11, ISO800


----------



## AlanF (Aug 11, 2013)

Some 100% crops of kingfishers today. Canon 5D III, 300mm f/2.8 II with 1.4xTC III at f/4, iso 640.


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Some 100% crops of kingfishers today. Canon 5D III, 300mm f/2.8 II with 1.4xTC III at f/4, iso 640.



Awesome. I love the first one. Great shots Alan. Well done.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 11, 2013)

Click said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Some 100% crops of kingfishers today. Canon 5D III, 300mm f/2.8 II with 1.4xTC III at f/4, iso 640.
> ...



yes...like the first one Alan...nice.


----------



## mr few shots (Aug 11, 2013)

love the humming birds and kingfisher shots
link to a mallard and kingfisher shot both with 5D III and 400mm f5.6
all tips and critique welcome as a keen amatuer

http://fvphotographic.zenfolio.com/image-of-the-month


----------



## Omar H (Aug 12, 2013)

Made this one at El Paso, Tx. Zoo,




Visita al zoológico by Omar H, on Flickr


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 12, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Some 100% crops of kingfishers today. Canon 5D III, 300mm f/2.8 II with 1.4xTC III at f/4, iso 640.



Great color and action.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 12, 2013)

Black Skimmers , 
1. Adult (Portrait)
2. One of his summers juveniles learning to skim.
3. New chick. 
Martha's Vineyard - last week. Shot from kayak, nest area off limits.
60D - 100-400mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I have the good fortune lately of having sighted ruby throated hummingbirds at the beaver pond by my house. I haven't been able to stay away dispite all the unfinished jobs I'm supposed to be working on!! It's so beautiful to see them there in the wildflower touch-me-not patch on the dam. One can just feel the warm sun and soak up the atmosphere looking at these!

Lots to learn but I'm slowly catching on. Hard to lock focus with a challenging background sometimes 

All 6D 300F2.8 II X2 III

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 12, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the good fortune lately of having sighted ruby throated hummingbirds at the beaver pond by my house. I haven't been able to stay away dispite all the unfinished jobs I'm supposed to be working on!! It's so beautiful to see them there in the wildflower touch-me-not patch on the dam. One can just feel the warm sun and soak up the atmosphere looking at these!
> 
> ...



Great shots - what are your shutter speed, ISO and aperture settings. I have one in my yard also.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 12, 2013)

Jack,
You said that it is hard to lock focus, but your images are really good. It is not easy with these beautiful fast little guys. I know. I do have a few pics here, too.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the good fortune lately of having sighted ruby throated hummingbirds at the beaver pond by my house. I haven't been able to stay away dispite all the unfinished jobs I'm supposed to be working on!! It's so beautiful to see them there in the wildflower touch-me-not patch on the dam. One can just feel the warm sun and soak up the atmosphere looking at these!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks guys,

I guess my comments may sound like I'm only marginally happy with these shots. That's not the case but I have missed a fair number and that burns me up. I tend to be a perfectionist and while I'm realistic I'm also pretty hard on myself. I'm not a pro and never will be - I'm too old for that and reflexes aren't the greatest and absent mindedness often kicks in and ......

So, who cares. It's supposed to be fun and it is great fun as long as I don't get into beat up yourself mode. I see truly great pictures at CR and read good advice for knowledgeable shoots, many being serious amateurs or pros and that's great.

I'm a beginner with a previous bit of experience long ago with an F1 and a few lenses, now in the digital world and it's just such a thrill. In general I'll plan to post singularly and indicate settings. For these, here is how it's gone with me. I try to stay below ISO 1600, preferably 1250 unless the lighting is bad. Because I run into a fair amount of movement with the birds I'll often go Tv at 800th and find myself in the F9+ range but when things go crazy my goal is to get a clear shot at a 1600th or higher and in that moment I let the camera push my ISO up and accept the limited depth of field of my F5.6 lens with 2X. I'll switch AF to single shot sometimes but it seems I keep running into sudden action that catches me off guard. Being a slow thinker, I'm constantly being caught off guard with exposure having been previously bumped up etc., but I guess that's due to my lack of experience.

Anyway, my skin is thick enough to handle positive critical comments that will take me to getting better shots, so feel free to express such things. After all, "nice shot" doesn't help except for the ego! 

Now that I'm probably more here than at "anything 6D" I'll make a point of going back over previous posts like - lion rock - to glean good information and enjoy the shots - lots of amazing shots! I'm more "nature" than "birds" but right now it's wonderful birding.

Here's my first ever flying hummer from a few days back when I first realized they were at the pond; what a thrill.

6D 300F2.8 X2 1600th F6.3 ISO 2500 +.3

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 12, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I guess my comments may sound like I'm only marginally happy with these shots. That's not the case but I have missed a fair number and that burns me up. I tend to be a perfectionist and while I'm realistic I'm also pretty hard on myself. I'm not a pro and never will be - I'm too old for that and reflexes aren't the greatest and absent mindedness often kicks in and ......
> 
> ...



Jack,
Nice shot ;D...no really, fantastic shot!! Wish I had taken something like that. 8)


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2013)

Awesome! Beautiful shots Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks guys,

Today I shifted gears since these guys were begging me.

6D 300 X2 - 1250th F6.3 ISO 1600
- 1250th F5.6 ISO 2500 deep shadow under willow trees

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 13, 2013)

The common cry of Avian photographers world wide:

@#$!!**#$ branch !!!

( juvenile Cooper's Hawk )


----------



## rpt (Aug 13, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> The common cry of Avian photographers world wide:
> 
> @#$!!**#$ branch !!!
> 
> ( juvenile Cooper's Hawk )


Rofl! Happened to me on Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 13, 2013)

Friendly robin in my garden. 100% crop, iso 1250, Canon 5DIII, 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC III at 600mm f/5.6.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey Alan, we're two happy campers with our 300 X2. Maybe some will eventually change their thinking a little on the often maligned extender.

Friendly waxwing at my pond.

6D 300 X2 800th F11 ISO 640 yum yum

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 13, 2013)

Jack
The 300mm f/2.8 II and the 2xTC III are a marriage made in heaven. Anyone who maligns the 2xTC hasn't used it with the series II big whites. Here is a sedge warbler singing its heart out. Again, hand held as always for me and iso 1250 1/800s f/5.6 with the 5DIII.


----------



## CarlTN (Aug 13, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I guess my comments may sound like I'm only marginally happy with these shots. That's not the case but I have missed a fair number and that burns me up. I tend to be a perfectionist and while I'm realistic I'm also pretty hard on myself. I'm not a pro and never will be - I'm too old for that and reflexes aren't the greatest and absent mindedness often kicks in and ......
> 
> ...



Jack, looks like you're getting nice results with the 6D, despite it not being a real man's camera. Keep up the good work! Don't worry too much about keeping ISO below 1600...it's still a lot less luminance noise than the 5D3. I'm happy with my 6D up to ISO 8000, but then I don't shoot as much in mid day sun, and my telephoto only goes to f/5.6. One thing I must mention though...if I were going to mostly shoot birds like you, I would have bought a longer lens than the 300 f/2.8. The 400 f/2.8 would have been better. They both cost a lot of money anyway, so it's not that much of a difference...once you decide to spend that much.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2013)

Well CarlTN, I thought alot before and after the purchase and I personally can't see making a different choice a second time. I know why a 400 F2.8 would be better but I also know why it wouldn't and the main negative to me is weight and manageablity hand-held.

My friend who was supposed to purchase similarly with me back in Feb. is still mulling and mentioning the new 200-400. My comment was I couldn't handle that guy as I do the 300 walking out in the bush. About 80% of what I'm shooting is without tripod by choice in spite of the Jobu gimble working very well.

Now if someone was paying for my lenses ...... 

From the pond an hour ago:

6D 300F2.8 X2 1000th F8 ISO 1600 +.3

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 14, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well CarlTN, I thought alot before and after the purchase and I personally can't see making a different choice a second time. I know why a 400 F2.8 would be better but I also know why it wouldn't and the main negative to me is weight and manageablity hand-held.
> 
> Jack


+1


----------



## CarlTN (Aug 14, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well CarlTN, I thought alot before and after the purchase and I personally can't see making a different choice a second time. I know why a 400 F2.8 would be better but I also know why it wouldn't and the main negative to me is weight and manageablity hand-held.
> 
> My friend who was supposed to purchase similarly with me back in Feb. is still mulling and mentioning the new 200-400. My comment was I couldn't handle that guy as I do the 300 walking out in the bush. About 80% of what I'm shooting is without tripod by choice in spite of the Jobu gimble working very well.
> 
> ...



Amusing that you would hint that "someone" could pay for your lenses...I would like to meet that someone!!

You mean you aren't using a monopod? Why the heck not?? You're handholding 600mm ???

I bought a nice carbon fiber monopod that can quickly retract...so with a strap, it's no trouble carrying around any lens under 20 lbs...


----------



## AlanF (Aug 14, 2013)

Carl
Believe it or not, there are some of us, maybe only two, who do not wish to carry a monopod or tripod. Also our hands are steady enough that 4 stops of IS and the high iso capabilities of the 5D are enough to hand hold a 600 mm without any observable shake. Perhaps your hands are trembling under the strain of 19.99 lb of camera and lens on your carbon fibre monopod?

So lets come to an amicable compromise. You let us continue carrying around only 6 or 7 lb of camera and lens and we will give you a friendly smile when we see you struggling with your monopod and let you carry on with your lifestyle. 

By the way, most keen birdies use tripods, not monopods. They sit in hides with two legs of the tripod splayed across the ledge and the third balancing their kit. You can't use a monopod to have the camera fixed on a target for long periods of time.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi CarlTN, 

Twenty pounds - ugh! I'm only 140 lbs. There is a place for a monopod I suppose, but I'm finding that I don't like to have my movement restricted at all, if possible. I did buy a carbon fiber tripod and with the gimble head it is wonderful for shots that are more or less consistently off in a given direction, or if I was working in a blind. 

After only two years of shooting digital I'm not sure my experience is sufficient to speak with authority, but I've concluded I like my freedom and I love my light-weight 300X2. I have my strap shortened so that when it's around my neck and under one arm and I whip the camera up it tightens so I'm really quite stable. I'm quickly learning to blind aim well and I'm confident that'll improve with practice. So, it's handheld for me unless I know I'm going to be trained on a subject for more than 5 or 10 minutes. Not to mention that I'm often maneuvering into places where just the camera/lens is enough of a pain.

The choice I've made does handicap me in some ways and of course I live with that. We're all wishing something could be different or better. 

Certainly, if the options were there to own more super tele's I'd gladly own a 400F2.8!!! 

Same settings on this one as the last. 6D 300 X2

Jack


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 14, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Carl
> Believe it or not, there are some of us, maybe only two, who do not wish to carry a monopod or tripod. Also our hands are steady enough that 4 stops of IS and the high iso capabilities of the 5D are enough to hand hold a 600 mm without any observable shake. Perhaps your hands are trembling under the strain of 19.99 lb of camera and lens on your carbon fibre monopod?
> 
> So lets come to an amicable compromise. You let us continue carrying around only 6 or 7 lb of camera and lens and we will give you a friendly smile when we see you struggling with your monopod and let you carry on with your lifestyle.
> ...





> Perhaps your hands are trembling under the strain of 19.99 lb of camera and lens on your carbon fibre monopod?


In fairness Alan, Carl didn't say he was carrying around 19.99 pounds of camera and lens on his carbon fibre monopod. He is simply stating that his Carbon Fibre monopod has no issues carrying around any camera and lens combo that is under 20lbs, that it's a good lightweight alternative, for him anyway... Peace 

For what it's worth, I shoot a lot handheld, a fair amount with monopod, very little tripod and a fair amount with gimbal... I prefer and love to shoot handheld but there are times and situations when another methodology is more efficacious and will produce me better results. 

Ultimately, I think there's room enough for all of us to use whatever works best for us or to utilize multiple methodologies as a great many of us do for better results in particular situations, no? I think that's what you were hinting at with your sentence regarding the amicable compromise... I'm open to anything that works in any given situation... I often use the treepod, works well too!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2013)

This will appeal to nature lovers more so than photographers. Behind the deteriorating beaver dam a small pool forms and the water gently flows away. The pool is at the base of a willow bush shading it significantly. Not hard to imagine it's where the little guys go to get refreshed. Water flying everywhere.

Humans aren't the only ones prone to getting into tifs as illustrated by these two shots. It was hillarious. Unfortunately, it's an action shot and not well lit and I'm struggling to know how to better deal with the situation if it arises again, as I'm certain it will! Any thoughts? BTW I don't have a flash but have wondered about getting one.

6D 300X2 800th F5.6 ISO 4000

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2013)

KROB78, of course you're right, that's what life is all about. What's the reference to the treepod? I built one this spring thinking it would be the cat's meow but so far it's seen little use. I imagine it would come in very handy for shooting high in a tree towards a nest in another tree or ...... ??

Any comment, anyone?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 14, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Carl
> ...



No, i am not hinting at that - I am shouting it from the rooftops. Some of us like to spend most of our time with a tripod, others hand holding, and others in between. So let's get on with it and each do our own thing, especially we amateurs who just want to enjoy ourselves and not make a living from our photos.

We shouldn't turn this thread into the usual rhetoric so here is another hand held shot from last weekend.


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hi CarlTN,
> 
> Twenty pounds - ugh! I'm only 140 lbs. There is a place for a monopod I suppose, but I'm finding that I don't like to have my movement restricted at all, if possible. I did buy a carbon fiber tripod and with the gimble head it is wonderful for shots that are more or less consistently off in a given direction, or if I was working in a blind.
> 
> ...


Excellent image Jack!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 14, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...


That's image is perfect! Love it!! 8) Long live hand held, gimbals, monopods, tripods and treepods and wall pods!! All the best!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> KROB78, of course you're right, that's what life is all about. What's the reference to the treepod? I built one this spring thinking it would be the cat's meow but so far it's seen little use. I imagine it would come in very handy for shooting high in a tree towards a nest in another tree or ...... ??
> 
> Any comment, anyone?
> 
> Jack


Haha!! Jack, I love it! I was meaning more like leaning my lens against a tree to get some extra steadiness! That's awesome though, with your wireless RF shutter actuator, you may get some fantastic images, I'll have to try that! ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 14, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Unfortunately, it's an action shot and not well lit and I'm struggling to know how to better deal with the situation if it arises again, as I'm certain it will! Any thoughts? BTW I don't have a flash but have wondered about getting one.



A flash is useful in those situations - with long lenses, get a Better Beamer for the flash. The first image could have used a deeper DoF, and since you were only at ISO 1600 for that one, you could have stopped down a bit.

I'm curious - why AI Focus? Personally, I'm not too keen on letting the camera decide if it should start tracking or not (worth noting that 1-series bodies have only One Shot and AI Servo, no AI Focus...I expect there's a reason for that).


----------



## jrista (Aug 14, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> The common cry of Avian photographers world wide:
> 
> @#$!!**#$ branch !!!
> 
> ( juvenile Cooper's Hawk )



Photoshop's Content Aware Heal and Patch are your friends! 

It's tough, but you can indeed eliminate that branch. I have a shot of a juvi Red-tailed that had a branch intruding. I used the content aware tools of PSCS6 to remove it. I'll see if I can find before and after versions for a demonstration.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 14, 2013)

jrista said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > The common cry of Avian photographers world wide:
> ...



I would be interested to see your before and after. I posted the pict with humorous intent. I did have the time to move a bit to the left and got some good shots before it moved. I have used content aware but not on birds as I did not wish to add any artifacts to the plumage.


----------



## jrista (Aug 14, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > IslanderMV said:
> ...



Yeah, I knew it was humorous.  Just wanted to point out that, despite the cursing, the evil branches can still be removed in post. It is no easy task...probably the most time I've ever spent on any given photo were the ones where I removed branches. I think I actually have a couple good examples. I did not have a top-end lens at the time, so feather detail was low enough that cleaning up the branch was doable. If you have really razor sharp detail on the bird's feathers, then it would either be a much more difficult task, or impossible.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2013)

Neuroanatomist, thanks for the comments. Why, is not easy to answer because as an older fellow and a beginner I often get caught up in spur of the moment events and my brain doesn't think too clearly. I don't fully understand the mechanics behind AF and simply followed some advice from the forum regarding birds that are not still, was told to stay away from 1 shot. I guess I've also had an artificial aversion to higher ISOs thinking that the ISO 4000 on the one shot was getting pretty high for grain but I agree with you that 1600 leaves me some room to get better DOF. I'll try harder. I also got the idea that I had to stay at least 1/800th because of the action - don't know in that shot if that's necessary but I'm guessing I might have gone higher for a sharper picture??

In summary, I basically don't know what I'm doing. Somehow a fair number of decent shots come out! At least enough times to keep me happy as a lark!! However, I do want to learn.

There have been so many waxwings at the pond this summer I've tired of shooting them. They love eating dragonfly larvae.

6D 300 X2 800th F14 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2013)

^^^ Looking good Jack. 8) Nice shot!


----------



## jrista (Aug 14, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Neuroanatomist, thanks for the comments. Why, is not easy to answer because as an older fellow and a beginner I often get caught up in spur of the moment events and my brain doesn't think too clearly. I don't fully understand the mechanics behind AF and simply followed some advice from the forum regarding birds that are not still, was told to stay away from 1 shot. I guess I've also had an artificial aversion to higher ISOs thinking that the ISO 4000 on the one shot was getting pretty high for grain but I agree with you that 1600 leaves me some room to get better DOF. I'll try harder. I also got the idea that I had to stay at least 1/800th because of the action - don't know in that shot if that's necessary but I'm guessing I might have gone higher for a sharper picture??
> 
> In summary, I basically don't know what I'm doing. Somehow a fair number of decent shots come out! At least enough times to keep me happy as a lark!! However, I do want to learn.
> 
> ...



Great shot. Bit over-exposed, I agree with Neuro you could stop down a bit to deepen DOF when necessary. I really love Waxwings. We have had a number here in Colorado this summer, which is pretty rare.

When it comes to focus and birds, you want the most active focus option available. That is AI Servo. AI Servo will continually adjust focus to maintain sharp focus on the subject under your selected AF point(s). For the 6D, its safe to assume you just want to use the middle point, unless that prohibits your ability to compose (with the big frame, your probably fine.) AI Focus can be quirky. AI Servo is very responsive, and usually immediately does what is necessary to adjust focus...even when shooting continuously.

I am not sure if the 6D has this feature, but it can also be very helpful to decouple AF from the shutter button. Called rear-button focus, you can usually reassign AF to the * button, and assign only shutter/meter activate to the shutter button. That gives you a LOT more control over focus, and the ability to immediately force refocusing if necessary without stopping IS or metering, just by releasing and pressing the * button again. It may seem odd and overly advanced at first, but it doesn't take long to get used to, and the chances are you'll love the flexibility. 

Other than that...don't be afraid of higher ISO settings. Noise is easy to clean up these days. Topaz DeNoise 5 is an excellent tool to have on hand, as it can completely clean up background noise while leaving the subject alone even on a moderate setting. Well worth the money if you are a bird or wildlife photographer...I don't think I could live without it these days. It even does debanding and DR recovery for those more extreme situations.


----------



## CarlTN (Aug 15, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Carl
> Believe it or not, there are some of us, maybe only two, who do not wish to carry a monopod or tripod. Also our hands are steady enough that 4 stops of IS and the high iso capabilities of the 5D are enough to hand hold a 600 mm without any observable shake. Perhaps your hands are trembling under the strain of 19.99 lb of camera and lens on your carbon fibre monopod?
> 
> So lets come to an amicable compromise. You let us continue carrying around only 6 or 7 lb of camera and lens and we will give you a friendly smile when we see you struggling with your monopod and let you carry on with your lifestyle.
> ...



Well aware of bird photographers' use of tripods, and I don't struggle with my monopod at all. Just letting you know there's more than one way of doing things.


----------



## CarlTN (Aug 15, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Carl
> ...



+1, thanks for your voice of reason!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 15, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Some of us like to spend most of our time with a tripod, others hand holding, and others in between. So let's get on with it and each do our own thing, especially we amateurs who just want to enjoy ourselves and not make a living from our photos.
> 
> We shouldn't turn this thread into the usual rhetoric so here is another hand held shot from last weekend.



Sedge warbler @ 600mm


----------



## steven kessel (Aug 15, 2013)

Here's something you don't see every day.

Burrowing owl. These little birds are the only owls that dig burrows. They're also diurnal unlike most of their relatives.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the complements and suggestions, guys. Jrista, I was reading a recent thread about back button focus and have started to look into that. I'm not exactly sure yet how to achieve the desired effects. There have been so many shooting opportunities lately that I'm hard pressed to find time to read up on technicalities. Winter will change all that up here. And thanks for the pointers on AI servo, I'll make a point of trying to personally evaluate all three modes to see how they behave relative to my situations.

Yes I only use the center point with what I've been doing lately. Once I noticed other points going momentarily red when a bird moved (I did not have them enabled), would that have been due to AI Servo operation?

For me personally I appreciate the shortcomings being pointed out since otherwise I'll go on blindly doing the same old thing. In DPP one can brighten or darken the raw file and as I've fiddled with that I've wondered just how I would judge if it's over-exposed - just comes with experience or are there any guidelines??

CarlTN, thanks for the heads up and not to worry. I understand. You've given me many good pointers over on the 6D thread.

My friend printed one of the nicer hummingbird shots of mine with his Canon printer 13x19 tonight and I was pretty pleased. You can look from 5 inches and not see a flaw or grain - thrilled actually. However, it seems when a picture is physically there in front of you that it somehow presents differently. For example, the background that I thought was fine on the computer monitor doesn't seem quite so wonderful - any thoughts?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 15, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Here's something you don't see every day.
> 
> Burrowing owl. These little birds are the only owls that dig burrows. They're also diurnal unlike most of their relatives.



Here is another pair, one taken in daylight and the other in near darkness. They are difficult to get sharp images from as the feathers are so downy. Both are 100% crops taken on a 7D with a 100-400mm L in the Pantanal in Brazil, a bird lover's paradise.


----------



## jrista (Aug 15, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks for the complements and suggestions, guys. Jrista, I was reading a recent thread about back button focus and have started to look into that. I'm not exactly sure yet how to achieve the desired effects. There have been so many shooting opportunities lately that I'm hard pressed to find time to read up on technicalities. Winter will change all that up here. And thanks for the pointers on AI servo, I'll make a point of trying to personally evaluate all three modes to see how they behave relative to my situations.
> 
> Yes I only use the center point with what I've been doing lately. Once I noticed other points going momentarily red when a bird moved (I did not have them enabled), would that have been due to AI Servo operation?



The other points lighting would probably just be because you are using all AF points. You should manually select just the center point to guarantee focus occurs where you want it to. AI Servo simply continuously reevaluates focus at the given point...it won't switch to using other points. In the 7D, 5D III, and 1D X you have flexible point selection modes...you can select an expansion, which will include the points surrounding the selected one, or zone, which will include even more points, which is useful for tracking subjects (which is only really possible with AI Servo, no other mode will track effectively.) A single selected point, usually center, is best for learning, however.



Jack Douglas said:


> For me personally I appreciate the shortcomings being pointed out since otherwise I'll go on blindly doing the same old thing. In DPP one can brighten or darken the raw file and as I've fiddled with that I've wondered just how I would judge if it's over-exposed - just comes with experience or are there any guidelines??



Experience definitely helps. The goal is to reproduce reality, but also avoid subjects becoming too bright such that they start to look washed out or otherwise unnatural. The wood perch in the last waxwing photo is what gives away the overexposure. Colors are also richest when they span the high shadows, midtones, and low highlights. Push them too deep into shadow or highlight, and you start losing color fidelity.



Jack Douglas said:


> My friend printed one of the nicer hummingbird shots of mine with his Canon printer 13x19 tonight and I was pretty pleased. You can look from 5 inches and not see a flaw or grain - thrilled actually. However, it seems when a picture is physically there in front of you that it somehow presents differently. For example, the background that I thought was fine on the computer monitor doesn't seem quite so wonderful - any thoughts?



Print tends to have a lesser gamut than computer screens. Color extent is usually similar, or even higher, with Canon and Epson printers these days. Maximum bright white and deepest dark black tend to be much less than on a computer screen, however. Detail in the blacks, and crispness of the highlights, will usually be lost in print unless you are using a high dMax (black point) paper with a bright white point. Papers with the broadest range from black point to white point are usually more on the glossy side, and usually have OBAs, or optical brightening agents. Such papers usually result in very vibrant prints, however prints with OBAs have shorter lifetimes than natural fiber papers that have low acid and no OBA. 

Print is a whole 'nother hobby in and of itself. There are a huge variety of papers, various types of canvas, a wide range of printers with different types of ink (Epson has UltraChrome, UltraChrome K3, UltraChrome HDR, UltraChrome HDR+White; Canon has Lucia, Lucia EX, ChromaLife). The quality of output from a printer depends on how well the selected paper is calibrated with that ink set (each printer only supports one ink set, btw). Noise in photos is usually not a real problem in print. Print pixel density is usually at least 3x higher than it is on a normal computer screen, assuming a 300ppi (360ppi for Epson) print resolution. Even if noise is visible on screen, it is usually invisible in print, and often helps smooth gradients and blurry backgrounds, eliminates posterization that might occur during color space conversion, etc. I always try to keep a little bit of noise around in my photos when I print them, and if I denoise, I'll add just a small amount back into the backgrounds to ensure my prints come out best. 

There is a lot to know about print. If you really want to get into it, there is some good material out there. Otherwise, you can let a professional take care of it for you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 15, 2013)

Marsh wren and cormorant (pretty ratty looking wings on this fellow!). Both with EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender.


----------



## schill (Aug 15, 2013)

In another thread, there has been some discussion of the benefits of higher fps. Here's an example of a moment that I might have missed with slower than the 8fps of my 7D. Of course, I might have caught it with a single shot, too. I figure my chances were better with the 8fps. 

7D, 70-200/2.8, cropped a bit.

Harris Hawk (or mouse in flight), Cincinnati Zoo Bird Show


----------



## rpt (Aug 15, 2013)

schill said:


> In another thread, there has been some discussion of the benefits of higher fps. Here's an example of a moment that I might have missed with slower than the 8fps of my 7D. Of course, I might have caught it with a single shot, too. I figure my chances were better with the 8fps.
> 
> 7D, 70-200/2.8, cropped a bit.
> 
> Harris Hawk (or mouse in flight), Cincinnati Zoo Bird Show


Deadly! No pun intended! Fantastic picture. That is a scrawny mouse! The hawk must be very hungry.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Jrista for taking the time to give that very informative reply. It all makes sense, but initially a guy is swimming in a sea of information. 

I almost only ever use center spot focus, other than for small birds flying quickly in the sky.

Thankfully by hook or crook a fair number of impressive shots come out of the process and it's virtually impossible to get discouraged. For those I miss, there is always something that to me is awesome. Of course my critical sense is rising and I'm more aware of the shortcomings but peoploe around me are still blown away by what I have to show. For birds and me it's mainly extreme patience and luck but I won't broadcast that too much. 

Here's one from back in May.

6D 300F2.8 II 1000th F2.8 ISO 2000


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2013)

schill said:


> In another thread, there has been some discussion of the benefits of higher fps. Here's an example of a moment that I might have missed with slower than the 8fps of my 7D. Of course, I might have caught it with a single shot, too. I figure my chances were better with the 8fps.
> 
> 7D, 70-200/2.8, cropped a bit.
> 
> Harris Hawk (or mouse in flight), Cincinnati Zoo Bird Show



Good timing. Well done Sir!


----------



## schill (Aug 15, 2013)

Click said:


> schill said:
> 
> 
> > In another thread, there has been some discussion of the benefits of higher fps. Here's an example of a moment that I might have missed with slower than the 8fps of my 7D. Of course, I might have caught it with a single shot, too. I figure my chances were better with the 8fps.
> ...



Here's another from a couple weeks later. Same hawk, same gear. This is a crop of the right side of a landscape view (almost the entire height).

Both of these cases are misses, where she didn't catch the mouse in midair. Normally she does.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 15, 2013)

5D3 300mm f2.8 with Kenko 1.4x TC


----------



## AlanF (Aug 16, 2013)

5DIII + 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC III @f/5.6 1/320 iso 1250, hand held. It's difficult to get detailed images of kingfisher's plumage, but the 2xTC III performed well.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2013)

AlanF said:


> 5DIII + 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC III @f/5.6 1/320 iso 1250, hand held. It's difficult to get detailed images of kingfisher's plumage, but the 2xTC III performed well.



That's a beautiful shot Alan. Well done.


----------



## ERHP (Aug 16, 2013)

AlanF said:


> 5DIII + 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC III @f/5.6 1/320 iso 1250, hand held. It's difficult to get detailed images of kingfisher's plumage, but the 2xTC III performed well.



Nice shot!


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 17, 2013)

Click said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > 5DIII + 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC III @f/5.6 1/320 iso 1250, hand held. It's difficult to get detailed images of kingfisher's plumage, but the 2xTC III performed well.
> ...


+1


----------



## Northstar (Aug 17, 2013)

300mm 2.8 with 2xiii

Egret decided last second he didn't want his picture taken. :

I'm not sure but I think these are wood ducks?


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2013)

Northstar said:


> 300mm 2.8 with 2xiii
> 
> not sure but I think these are wood ducks?



Yes they are.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 17, 2013)

5D3 300mm f2.8 with Kenko 1.4x TC


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 17, 2013)

Northstar said:


> 300mm 2.8 with 2xiii
> 
> Egret decided last second he didn't want his picture taken. :
> 
> I'm not sure but I think these are wood ducks?



Nice shots...great caption for the egret ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 17, 2013)

GuyF said:


> 5D3 300mm f2.8 with Kenko 1.4x TC



Love your BIFs. The 2 last photos I like especially. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 17, 2013)

My heron friend has been missing for several weeks, but returned yesterday and wanted me to help him fish. He looked hungry and I tried for 30 minutes, but he only caught 3 small minnow sized appetizers 

7D, 100-400mmL @400mm, f/6.3, ISO400, handheld.


----------



## Northstar (Aug 17, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> My heron friend has been missing for several weeks, but returned yesterday and wanted me to help him fish. He looked hungry and I tried for 30 minutes, but he only caught 3 small minnow sized appetizers
> 
> 7D, 100-400mmL @400mm, f/6.3, ISO400, handheld.




beautiful bird....so sharp and detailed, nicely done.


----------



## knoxtown (Aug 18, 2013)

Hummingbird


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2013)

knoxtown said:


> Hummingbird



Very nice shot knoxtown ... And welcome to cr.


----------



## knoxtown (Aug 18, 2013)

Click said:


> knoxtown said:
> 
> 
> > Hummingbird
> ...



Thanks! Actually had an account here about a year ago, but was out of country for a long time and never posted, so i guess it got purged hahaha 

Just created a new one. Starting from scratch isn't all that bad!


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2013)

In that case, welcome back !


----------



## knoxtown (Aug 18, 2013)

Click said:


> In that case, welcome back !



Thanks man. Cheers.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 18, 2013)

Northstar said:


> 300mm 2.8 with 2xiii
> 
> Egret decided last second he didn't want his picture taken. :
> 
> I'm not sure but I think these are wood ducks?


Wood ducks. Male on left, female on right. The white ring around the eye is a giveaway...


----------



## nonac (Aug 18, 2013)

Juvenile Male Ruby-Throated Hummingbird

EOS 5d Mk III, 70- 200 f/2.8L II + 1.4x III extender. 280mm, 1/500 sec @ f4.0, ISO 640


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 18, 2013)

nonac said:


> Juvenile Male Ruby-Throated Hummingbird
> 
> EOS 5d Mk III, 70- 200 f/2.8L II + 1.4x III extender. 280mm, 1/500 sec @ f4.0, ISO 640


Awesome~!


----------



## rpt (Aug 18, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > Juvenile Male Ruby-Throated Hummingbird
> ...


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 18, 2013)

Northstar said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > My heron friend has been missing for several weeks, but returned yesterday and wanted me to help him fish. He looked hungry and I tried for 30 minutes, but he only caught 3 small minnow sized appetizers
> ...



Thanks, Northstar.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 18, 2013)

rpt said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > nonac said:
> ...



Gorgeous...love it. Nice work, nonac. 8)


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2013)

nonac said:


> Juvenile Male Ruby-Throated Hummingbird
> 
> EOS 5d Mk III, 70- 200 f/2.8L II + 1.4x III extender. 280mm, 1/500 sec @ f4.0, ISO 640




Lovely shot. Nicely done, nonac


----------



## jthomson (Aug 18, 2013)

A couple from the last few days


----------



## Northstar (Aug 18, 2013)

jthomson said:


> A couple from the last few days



jthom - awesome osprey shot! how did you manage to get this shot? and what lens were you using?

well done!


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2013)

jthomson said:


> A couple from the last few days



Great shots. I especially like the first one. Nice job!


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2013)

Not my best Osprey shot but still Ok for a first try.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 18, 2013)

Click said:


> jthomson said:
> 
> 
> > A couple from the last few days
> ...



+1...both are fantastic


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 18, 2013)

Mick said:


> Not my best Osprey shot but still Ok for a first try.



Mick,
Really nice....great color. 8)


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2013)

A bit better.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2013)

Mick said:


> A bit better.



Very nice. Good timing.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 18, 2013)

Click said:


> Mick said:
> 
> 
> > A bit better.
> ...



Agree. Extra points for the bird for the one handed catch ;D


----------



## Northstar (Aug 18, 2013)

Mick said:


> A bit better.




Mick...I like many of the photos posted here and on CR, but rarely do I download and stare at a photo like I did with this one you took....holy cow is that an incredible shot!!

is this with the 1d4 and 500f4?


----------



## lion rock (Aug 18, 2013)

Top quality, Mick!




Mick said:


> A bit better.


----------



## Pierre Bonenfant (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi all,

Here's a bald eagle taken in Nova Scotia.

1DlV/ 800mm F5.6







*Visit my gallery*: http://www.pbase.com/pbon


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 18, 2013)

nonac said:


> Juvenile Male Ruby-Throated Hummingbird
> 
> EOS 5d Mk III, 70- 200 f/2.8L II + 1.4x III extender. 280mm, 1/500 sec @ f4.0, ISO 640



Sweet !


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 18, 2013)

Mick said:


> Not my best Osprey shot but still Ok for a first try.



Great shot, I see lots of Osprey fishing here on Martha's Vineyard. Most are way out in the bays and ponds and difficult to get close. I am envious, could you share where it was taken ? Where you in a boat or on land ?

Thanks


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's a bald eagle taken in Nova Scotia.
> 
> 1DlV/ 800mm F5.6



Great shot Pierre. ...In position for landing.  Well done.


----------



## Harv (Aug 19, 2013)

A Trumpet Swan that was putting a run on a Canada Goose.....


----------



## lion rock (Aug 19, 2013)

Going for the photographer, duck!
Pierre, great angle.





Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's a bald eagle taken in Nova Scotia.
> 
> ...


----------



## TBiRD (Aug 19, 2013)

5DIII + 70-200 f/2.8 IS II


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 19, 2013)

lion rock said:


> Going for the photographer, duck!
> Pierre, great angle.
> 
> 
> ...



LOL....Nikon eagle trained to attack red rings ;D
Great shot, Pierre.


----------



## TBiRD (Aug 19, 2013)

5DIII + 70-200 f/2.8 IS II​


----------



## Pierre Bonenfant (Aug 19, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Going for the photographer, duck!
> ...



;D

You guy's crack me up!

It was taken at a festival and they feed the birds occasinnally with chickens from the farmer's around.

P. Bonenfant

Visit my gallery: http://www.pbase.com/profile


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> LOL....Nikon eagle trained to attack red rings ;D



LOL ;D Nice one serendipidy ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 19, 2013)

Does anyone know what this bird is?

It's tiny, just a bit bigger than a chickadee, and there were two of them on the sand at the edge of the Ottawa river, near Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. It would use it's beak to quickly probe the sand.


----------



## jrista (Aug 19, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Does anyone know what this bird is?
> 
> It's tiny, just a bit bigger than a chickadee, and there were two of them on the sand at the edge of the Ottawa river, near Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. It would use it's beak to quickly probe the sand.



I'm inclined to say it is a Least Sandpiper, which is the smallest of the shorebirds (and only slightly larger than a Chickadee). I almost said Baird's, however they have dark gray legs, and are slightly larger...and have maybe a slightly longer bill. 

For reference, here are a couple shots of these birds. First is Bairds, second is Least:


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 19, 2013)

jrista said:


> I'm inclined to say it is a Least Sandpiper, which is the smallest of the shorebirds (and only slightly larger than a Chickadee). I almost said Baird's, however they have dark gray legs, and are slightly larger...and have maybe a slightly longer bill.



Actually, you did say Baird's, before the edit. 

But I'm inclined to agree that it's a least sandpiper.


----------



## jrista (Aug 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I'm inclined to say it is a Least Sandpiper, which is the smallest of the shorebirds (and only slightly larger than a Chickadee). I almost said Baird's, however they have dark gray legs, and are slightly larger...and have maybe a slightly longer bill.
> ...



I took a closer look at the legs, which looked gray at first. Given that they are yellow, definitely not Baird's. And it was "almost"...I did edit.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 19, 2013)

jrista said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Harv (Aug 19, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Does anyone know what this bird is?
> 
> It's tiny, just a bit bigger than a chickadee, and there were two of them on the sand at the edge of the Ottawa river, near Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. It would use it's beak to quickly probe the sand.



I'm pretty sure it's a Least Sandpiper, although I'm surprised to see it that far south at this time of year. It's a bit early for the fall migration to have started.


----------



## jrista (Aug 19, 2013)

Harv said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what this bird is?
> ...



It's been pretty cold to the north this year. I wouldn't be surprised if birds start migrating a little sooner. I don't expect to see migrants until September myself, but it could be earlier in September than normal.


----------



## jrista (Aug 19, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



If you like birds, the best app purchase I ever made was Sibley's Bird Guide for mobile phones. It has some extensive information on how to identify birds, and has a huge catalog of over 800 species native to north america (and some very rare visitors from other continents.) It was what I used when I first identified the Least Sandpiper in the photo I linked.


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> It's tiny, just a bit bigger than a chickadee, and there were two of them on the sand at the edge of the Ottawa river, near Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. It would use it's beak to quickly probe the sand.



Very nice shot Don. Well done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 20, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Does anyone know what this bird is?
> 
> It's tiny, just a bit bigger than a chickadee, and there were two of them on the sand at the edge of the Ottawa river, near Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. It would use it's beak to quickly probe the sand.



It is a Least Sandpiper juvenile. I photographed one here on the 9th. ( Confirmed by local bird experts, and a new early arrival record for the area) My pict is almost identical to yours - it is spooky.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 20, 2013)

jrista said:


> If you like birds, the best app purchase I ever made was Sibley's Bird Guide for mobile phones. It has some extensive information on how to identify birds, and has a huge catalog of over 800 species native to north america (and some very rare visitors from other continents.) It was what I used when I first identified the Least Sandpiper in the photo I linked.



+1 - it's how I knew it wasn't a Baird's.


----------



## ejenner (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm really in awe of the photos on here, especially the Hummingbirds over the last few pages. And the Osprey.

So far this is the best I've done with an action shot. A Cooper's Hawk in Downtown Denver. It flung the squirrel off a tree trunk which gave me just enough time to point the camera and take a burst as it was going in for the kill.

Second one and third are the Hawk after stashing it's kill.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I'm inclined to say it is a Least Sandpiper, which is the smallest of the shorebirds (and only slightly larger than a Chickadee). I almost said Baird's, however they have dark gray legs, and are slightly larger...and have maybe a slightly longer bill.
> ...



There were two yesterday and about 20 today.... I checked my bird books again and they are about the first of the migrating birds to pass through here.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 20, 2013)

I believe this one is a Greater Yellowlegs...


----------



## jrista (Aug 20, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I believe this one is a Greater Yellowlegs...



Aye, Greater Yellowlegs. Key differences are the slightly larger size, and the longer, slightly upturned bill on the greater. Really good shots, Don. Nice, close up, sharp and detailed. I can't wait till these beauties start migrating through Colorado again.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 20, 2013)

Ah, since we're on the topic here's one I shot in April I thought was a lesser yellowlegs but I'm being told it's not. Any idea?

It's a fair sized bird maybe about the size of a Canadian robin.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 20, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ah, since we're on the topic here's one I shot in April I thought was a lesser yellowlegs but I'm being told it's not. Any idea?
> 
> It's a fair sized bird maybe about the size of a Canadian robin.
> 
> Jack


One of the defining characteristics of the greater and lesser yellowlegs is "bright yellow legs". My shot above has no colour corrections or adjustments made to it, the legs really are that yellow....

Could yours be a solitary sandpiper? Where did you see it? What part of the world and what habitat? It would make it easier to ID.


----------



## jthomson (Aug 20, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ah, since we're on the topic here's one I shot in April I thought was a lesser yellowlegs but I'm being told it's not. Any idea?
> 
> It's a fair sized bird maybe about the size of a Canadian robin.
> 
> Jack



I'd go with solitary sandpiper as well.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 20, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ah, since we're on the topic here's one I shot in April I thought was a lesser yellowlegs but I'm being told it's not. Any idea?
> 
> It's a fair sized bird maybe about the size of a Canadian robin.
> 
> Jack



Jack
It's a green sandpiper. I took a photo of one with a little egret and a dragonfly on Sunday. Guess which is which?


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 20, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, since we're on the topic here's one I shot in April I thought was a lesser yellowlegs but I'm being told it's not. Any idea?
> ...



Cool shot, Alan 8)


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I believe this one is a Greater Yellowlegs...



Yes it is...And it's a great shot also. Nicely done.


----------



## jrista (Aug 20, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, since we're on the topic here's one I shot in April I thought was a lesser yellowlegs but I'm being told it's not. Any idea?
> ...



Alan, your sandpiper is actually a bit different than Jack's. His is definitely a Solitary Sandpiper, as evidenced by the spots on its back (which your sandpiper lacks...indicating it is in non-breeding plumage, while solitaries maintain their spots in non-breeding plumage.) Additionally, I do not believe Green Sandpipers visit North America, and as Jack is from Canada, that lends more credence to the id being a Solitary Sandpiper.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 20, 2013)

jrista said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



You are most probably right, but the green sandpiper usually does have spots on its back, mine is a juvenile bird - see Wikipedia:

"This species is a somewhat plump wader with a dark greenish-brown back and wings, greyish head and breast and otherwise white underparts. The back is spotted white to varying extents, being maximal in the breeding adult, and less in winter and young birds. The legs and short bill are both dark green.

It is conspicuous and characteristically patterned in flight, with the wings dark above and below and a brilliant white rump. The latter feature reliably distinguishes it from the slightly smaller but otherwise very similar Solitary Sandpiper (T. solitaria) of North America." Canada is part of the Commonwealth, spelling such words as colour correctly so you never who might be visiting from here.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 20, 2013)

Of course I should have given more information! Here's another shot and it's near Edmonton, Alberta, Canada and this bird has been here since early May (unless what I saw yesterday is a slightly different bird).

Jack


----------



## Pierre Bonenfant (Aug 20, 2013)

Great horned owl taken in a park in Québec city







1DlV + 800mm F5.6

*Visit my gallery:* http://www.pbase.com/pbon/birds__oiseaux&page=all


----------



## fyah5dmarkiii (Aug 21, 2013)

Gulls from the bay. Taken with 5dmark ii and 70-200 2.8 ii.


----------



## jrista (Aug 21, 2013)

AlanF said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



"and less in *winter *and young birds"

"Winter" and "non-breeding" plumage are basically the same thing, so yeah, Wikipedia and I are on the same page. ;P

Fair enough about word spelling, though.


----------



## jrista (Aug 21, 2013)

fyah5dmarkiii said:


> Gulls from the bay. Taken with 5dmark ii and 70-200 2.8 ii.



Great shots! I think gulls are a bit under-appreciated in the birding world, but they make excellent subjects, especially for practice.


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Great horned owl taken in a park in Québec city
> 
> 
> 1DlV + 800mm F5.6



Beautiful shot Pierre. Well done!


----------



## 20Dave (Aug 21, 2013)

Assuming I correctly get the attachment loaded, here's a Pileated Woodpecker from late spring in Maine. Equipment was a 5D3, 400mm f/5.6 with a Kenko Pro 1.4x. The 5D3 and the 1.4x are new for me (upgraded from a 20D), the 400 has been with me since my 20D. C&C always welcome.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 21, 2013)

Well his mother thinks he's beautiful and so do I.  I'd be quite happy to take credit for that shot, very nice. Around here an opportunity like that would come maybe in two or three years if you're lucky. I find it kind of novel how all of us get different opportunities that the other would practically die for. I never imagined I'd be sick and tired of shooting Cedar Waxwings at the pond. 

So here's another of my waxwings.

300 X2 1600th F10 ISO 3200

Jack


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 21, 2013)

Egret- I have already fixed the watermark, but haven't removed it from this one.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 21, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ah, since we're on the topic here's one I shot in April I thought was a lesser yellowlegs but I'm being told it's not. Any idea?
> 
> It's a fair sized bird maybe about the size of a Canadian robin.
> 
> Jack



Here is a comparison shot of a Greater and Lesser Yellowlegs. ( taken today )


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks IslanderMV, it looks like the birds I have up here are Solitary Sandpipers since the Lesser Yellowlegs appears to have a much more yellow leg. Otherwise it could get confusing for sure.

Nice shot of both - great illustration.

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 21, 2013)

I noticed some folks are using Wikipedia for bird ID. Thats fine, but another great online source is the Cornell Lab of Ornithology online bird site,

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/browse.aspx

For Avian photographers another source for identifying birds is a book called: "The Crossley ID Guide". It features really amazing full color photographs which are easy to match to your photos.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 21, 2013)

Kingfisher taken on Canon 7D with 300mm f/2.8 + 2xTC. 100% crop.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 21, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Kingfisher taken on Canon 7D with 300mm f/2.8 + 2xTC. 100% crop.



Really nice shots, Alan. The fish in the first shot looks like he's thinking.."uh..ooh, I'm toast" ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 21, 2013)

This might seem dumb but I'm new to all this and don't fully understand the terminology relative to cropping percentages. DPP has 50%, which seems to double the subject height, for example??

AlanF says 100% crop meaning?? You get the gist of my uncertainty, someone please fill me in on the normal way of describing cropping.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 21, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> This might seem dumb but I'm new to all this and don't fully understand the terminology relative to cropping percentages. DPP has 50%, which seems to double the subject height, for example??
> 
> AlanF says 100% crop meaning?? You get the gist of my uncertainty, someone please fill me in on the normal way of describing cropping.
> 
> Jack



Thanks for asking that. I don't understand crop percentages either.


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Egret- I have already fixed the watermark, but haven't removed it from this one.



Very nice picture Scott. Well done.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow, thank you, that means a lot.

sek


----------



## Omar H (Aug 22, 2013)

... and Peter (Pan) was there chasing his shadow...




Colibri by Omar H, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Aug 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > This might seem dumb but I'm new to all this and don't fully understand the terminology relative to cropping percentages. DPP has 50%, which seems to double the subject height, for example??
> ...


My understanding of 100% crop is that:
[list type=decimal]
[*]it is a cropped image
[*]when rendered either on the website or on your computer after a download, the image does not get resized
[/list]

Because (and my English teacher would kill me for starting the sentence with the word "because") cropping an image to 100% of its size makes no sense to me


----------



## rpt (Aug 22, 2013)

Omar H said:


> ... and Peter (Pan) was there chasing his shadow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely capture Omar!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > This might seem dumb but I'm new to all this and don't fully understand the terminology relative to cropping percentages. DPP has 50%, which seems to double the subject height, for example??
> ...



100% crop means that you take a part of the original and do not enlarge or reduce the number of pixels in it. Eg, the upper kingfisher is 1075x776 pixels, which when described as 100% crop means that it was a rectangle of 1075x776 pixels in the original image.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2013)

OK, I think I understand what AlanF has described but it doesn't seem overly useful in telling me what percentage of the original frame the displayed portion is.

For illustration here is a shot that was RAW 5472 X 3648 and 23815 KB. I cropped the bird as shown and it indicated 3041 X 1733. If I posted it as 3041 X 1733, which is likely too large, is that a 100% crop? What is it as posted, 1520 X 867?

It seems to me it would be more userful or interesting to have an idea how this filled the original frame, no?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2013)

Jack
If you state that the image is a 100% crop and the camera on which it is taken, then anyone can work out the fraction of the frame that is displayed as you can look up the megapixel size of the sensor. If you arbitrarily reduce the size and don't state by how much then the viewer can't work anything out. So, I would argue that stating it is a 100% crop and the camera gives you more information, not less. Most images are posted without any indication of the crop size.

Also, by knowing it is a 100% crop you can immediately judge the quality of the original image, which again is informative.


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2013)

Omar H said:


> ... and Peter (Pan) was there chasing his shadow...



Interesting shot. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2013)

Faster than a speeding bullet! More powerful than a locomotive! Able to leap tall buildings in a single bound! Look! Up in the sky! It's a bird! It's a plane! It's Superkingfisher!

This is a 740x855 100% crop from a Canon 7D. As a percentage of the original it is (740x855/(5184x3456))x100% = 3.53%

I always leave the Exif data on the image so you can download it and get all the info.


----------



## GaryJ (Aug 22, 2013)

a recent entry in my clubs monthly comp.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 22, 2013)

Please take this the right way!

Looking at this pic I absolutely love it and appreciate it (I try many times myself for bird shots). Breaking it down technically, it is imperfect in its pieces. However, looking past that, the picture as a whole grabs me in and I totally love it. An example where the technical isn't as important as the artistic gestalt. I wouldn't change a thing- Excellent!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Please take this the right way!
> 
> Looking at this pic I absolutely love it and appreciate it (I try many times myself for bird shots). Breaking it down technically, it is imperfect in its pieces. However, looking past that, the picture as a whole grabs me in and I totally love it. An example where the technical isn't as important as the artistic gestalt. I wouldn't change a thing- Excellent!



To which photo are you referring?


----------



## ERHP (Aug 22, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Great horned owl taken in a park in Québec city


Nice Owl!

While waiting for some deer to make their way into range, a gang of wild turkeys wandered around the area I had decided to use as a vantage. While turkeys are generally unexciting(but tasty), this one Tom caught my eye when he jumped on top of a rock as a lookout while the hens filed through the area.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks AlanF. Yes it is useful, and indicating the ratio of crop frame area to frame area, as a percentage, is helpful in judging the technical quality of what's coming from various camera/lens combinations. Many, like myself (Feb 2013 6D, 300 X2 purchase) I am sure skulk around these forums trying to get helpful information before investing $$$ on equipment. 

Which leads to the next, probably oft stated point. If only those posting the pictures would include the basic camera/lens/shutter/Fstop/ISO, bird ID, etc., information then a forum like this would be that much more useful. Otherwise, it's not much different than just flipping through a magazine with a child in a doctors office.

Of course, if the data is left in the shot that's helpful but often it isn't and time is wasted checking. Just my thoughts as I reflect on why I'm presently involved, which is primarily to learn. I don't expect everyone to share my perspective.

Jack


----------



## hovland (Aug 22, 2013)

my first try on birds. 8) (Northern Gannet)


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2013)

hovland said:


> my first try on birds. 8) (Northern Gannet)



Very nice shots. I especially like the first one.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 23, 2013)

Click said:


> hovland said:
> 
> 
> > my first try on birds. 8) (Northern Gannet)
> ...



+1
Excellent...especially for your first try


----------



## hovland (Aug 23, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > hovland said:
> ...



Thanks

I used a sigma 150-500 on a 5DIII


----------



## AlanF (Aug 23, 2013)

Unusually for me, I took this photo of a female kingfisher as a jpeg rather than RAW (420 mm on the f/2.8+1.4xTC, f/4, 1/1250 iso 640, 5DIII). It's a 100% crop of 1104x944 with no sharpening or any processing, at the standard Canon setting. It was dismissed for "lack of sharpness and Photo has too little detail/is too smooth/too much noise removed", which is a bit odd as no noise reduction was used.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 23, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Unusually for me, I took this photo of a female kingfisher as a jpeg rather than RAW (420 mm on the f/2.8+1.4xTC, f/4, 1/1250 iso 640, 5DIII). It's a 100% crop of 1104x944 with no sharpening or any processing, at the standard Canon setting. It was dismissed for "lack of sharpness and Photo has too little detail/is too smooth/too much noise removed", which is a bit odd as no noise reduction was used.



Lack of sharpness? Too little detail? To smooth? Too much noise removed? Whoever passed judgement is "too full of themselves".

That picture is far superior to the best kingfisher picture that I have ever taken..... Where does ability to get into the right spot at the right time come into the judging? That is the most important skill here...

Congratulations, beautiful shot.


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Unusually for me, I took this photo of a female kingfisher as a jpeg rather than RAW (420 mm on the f/2.8+1.4xTC, f/4, 1/1250 iso 640, 5DIII).



Awesome. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## jrista (Aug 23, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Unusually for me, I took this photo of a female kingfisher as a jpeg rather than RAW (420 mm on the f/2.8+1.4xTC, f/4, 1/1250 iso 640, 5DIII). It's a 100% crop of 1104x944 with no sharpening or any processing, at the standard Canon setting. It was dismissed for "lack of sharpness and Photo has too little detail/is too smooth/too much noise removed", which is a bit odd as no noise reduction was used.
> ...



To be totally fair, there are incredibly sharp, clear, low-noise photos of kingfishers out there. There is some specific technique to capturing them up close (a setup perch or perches, a preconfigured blind that you are inside of BEFORE the kingfishers arrive, and a moderately long lens (400mm at least, 500-700mm ideal).) There is a lot of information on the net about how to capture those really sharp, low-noise, close-up photos of kingfishers, but they are also well-known as very wary, and very aware, birds, and difficult to photograph "well". If you set up a blind after they have started fishing in an area, they will notice it, and they will often move to a different area. The quality of a photograph can and does indicate the "ability to get into the right spot at the right time"...in otherwords, the quality of a photograph demonstrates the technique used to make it. I am not saying AlanF doesn't have that ability, just saying that the judge wasn't necessarily "too full of themselves"...maybe they just have a higher standard of quality. 

So, while in comparison to any kingfisher photos you or I may have taken, this is much better...if the "judge" who dismissed the photo was accustomed to seeing higher quality versions, and knew that it was possible with some patience and specific technique to get higher quality... In all honesty I could understand the rejection. It is a great photo, but you can also tell that it is a pretty extreme crop (1104 pixels on the long edge, which is less than a fifth of the maximum length the 5D III supports at maximum resolution.) It is a "100% crop" in that it is unscaled, however it is less than a 5% "crop" in terms of relative pixel area (~1mp vs. 22.3mp). A 5% relative crop is pretty heavy. Personally, I try not to upload anything of mine that is under 10%, and I aim to have over 50% relative crops in all of my shots...for the very reasons Alan's otherwise great photo was rejected. Personally, I'd take the criticism as incentive to read up on the best techniques to attract and photograph kingfishers up close (and there is some really good material out there...and kingfishers truly are amazing birds worth the time to learn, especially if you can capture them hovering just over the water when they dive for a fish or just after they come up out of the water with one in bill! ;D)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 23, 2013)

Very interesting commentary Jrista. Makes sense to me and it's one of the reasons I try to stay away from serious competition because I know what thrills me personally (and my gullible relatives) as "great", may not cut it out there in the big bad world. Competition and fun aren't always compatible in spite of what folks might say (talk to the team members who are at the bottom of their division). Right now as a beginner I'm having fun (in spite of my perfectionist tendencies) and I don't want that spoiled. 

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 24, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very interesting commentary Jrista. Makes sense to me and it's one of the reasons I try to stay away from serious competition because I know what thrills me personally (and my gullible relatives) as "great", may not cut it out there in the big bad world. Competition and fun aren't always compatible in spite of what folks might say (talk to the team members who are at the bottom of their division). Right now as a beginner I'm having fun (in spite of my perfectionist tendencies) and I don't want that spoiled.
> 
> Jack



Well said, Jack....as a beginner amateur hobbyist, I'm in the same boat.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 24, 2013)

A few shots of some wild ducks in the drainage ditch next to my house using my just purchased 5D3 (which I don't know how to use yet ;D). 100-400mmL @400, f/8 handheld.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 24, 2013)

Jrista, Jack and serendipity
That image was not entered into a competition but merely presented to a website that takes 800x600 reduced size images, on which I have many. Two weeks ago I got within 6 metres of a kingfisher and got several shots where you can see every feather. Here is a close up of a head, cropped from the full image.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 24, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Jrista, Jack and serendipity
> That image was not entered into a competition but merely presented to a website that takes 800x600 reduced size images, on which I have many. Two weeks ago I got within 6 metres of a kingfisher and got several shots where you can see every feather. Here is a close up of a head, cropped from the full image.



Superb! Very sharp with lots of detail. (Not too smooth and not too much noise removed ;D)


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Jrista, Jack and serendipity
> That image was not entered into a competition but merely presented to a website that takes 800x600 reduced size images, on which I have many. Two weeks ago I got within 6 metres of a kingfisher and got several shots where you can see every feather. Here is a close up of a head, cropped from the full image.



Very nice close-up. 8)


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> A few shots of some wild ducks in the drainage ditch next to my house using my just purchased 5D3 (which I don't know how to use yet ;D). 100-400mmL @400, f/8 handheld.



Hey serendipidy my friend, congrats on your new acquisition.  Keep practicing, you're doing good.


----------



## rpt (Aug 24, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Jrista, Jack and serendipity
> That image was not entered into a competition but merely presented to a website that takes 800x600 reduced size images, on which I have many. Two weeks ago I got within 6 metres of a kingfisher and got several shots where you can see every feather. Here is a close up of a head, cropped from the full image.


Nice! It looks like it is posing for you


----------



## rpt (Aug 24, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > A few shots of some wild ducks in the drainage ditch next to my house using my just purchased 5D3 (which I don't know how to use yet ;D). 100-400mmL @400, f/8 handheld.
> ...


Congratulations on your new acquisition. You are going to be able to shoot at higher ISO than you were used to. It is a lovely toy!


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for posting these nice shots. You have your work cut out learning the camera. I have had mine over a year and am still learning

sek

quote author=serendipidy link=topic=1280.msg305698#msg305698 date=1377302834]
A few shots of some wild ducks in the drainage ditch next to my house using my just purchased 5D3 (which I don't know how to use yet ;D). 100-400mmL @400, f/8 handheld.
[/quote]


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 24, 2013)

Bee Eater


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 24, 2013)

Barbet


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 24, 2013)

scottkinfw said:



> Thanks for posting these nice shots. You have your work cut out learning the camera. I have had mine over a year and am still learning
> 
> sek
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Click, rpt, and Scott...thanks. With just a hundred shots, I can already tell it's better than my 7D.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 24, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Barbet



Absolutely gorgeous. Amazing capture. I like your Bee Eater too. So colorful.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 24, 2013)

Scott
Great photos! I'd hate to be a bee. What lens and distance to get those incredibly sharp shots?


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 24, 2013)

A few from today while playing with my new toy


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 24, 2013)

Brazilian cardinal takes a leak on my neighbors aluminum fence post, hops down, and then demands a bread handout


----------



## AlanF (Aug 24, 2013)

Incredible shots - that's not a toy you are using!


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 24, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Incredible shots - that's not a toy you are using!



Thanks for your kind words Alan


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Bee Eater





scottkinfw said:


> Barbet



Great shots Scott. The first one is a beautiful colorful bird.


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> A few from today while playing with my new toy



Very nice shots serendipidy. I like your Brazilian cardinal too. Well done Sir!


----------



## Bobstew (Aug 24, 2013)

turquoise browed motmot, Quintana Roo, Mexico


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2013)

Bobstew said:


> turquoise browed motmot, Quintana Roo, Mexico



WOW Amazing colors. Very nice shots.
...And welcome to cr


----------



## rpt (Aug 24, 2013)

Click said:


> Bobstew said:
> 
> 
> > turquoise browed motmot, Quintana Roo, Mexico
> ...


Yup! Lovely capture. The tail is interesting. I guess it dives a lot...


----------



## ERHP (Aug 24, 2013)

I browse the forum at work but they generally frown upon 'participating' while there so I often go days without posting. 

@Bobstew: That is one cool looking bird.
@serendipidy: Changing from the 7D to 5D III was huge, though it was hard for me initially to get over the 'apparent' crop loss. Cool shots of your friend(BCNH) and the Brazilian Cardinal, especially the 'stepping off' one.
@AlanF: Sweet closeup! The Belted Kingfishers here are fairly wary of humans, though I did get a couple of shots yesterday. Just not 20' away  . Jrista pretty much spelled it out.
@hovland: One I would like to see in person. 

Here's one of the local Forster's Terns grabbing some dinner last night. EXIF is in the image.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks, click and ERHP.

Bobstew...nice photo of a beautiful bird.

ERHP...well timed shot. What are those water drops rising from the surface? Was it raining?


----------



## ERHP (Aug 24, 2013)

serendipidy, those were from the tern's initial dive impact a second before the shot. Shooting silent mode on the 5D III so my FPS during action sequences is less than optimal.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 24, 2013)

ERHP said:


> serendipidy, those were from the tern's initial dive impact a second before the shot. Shooting silent mode on the 5D III so my FPS during action sequences is less than optimal.



Thanks..it makes the photo look more interesting,imho.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 25, 2013)

Our season is shifting to fall and what's out there to shoot is changing. Instead of larvae the attraction is more towards berries.

6D 300 X2 320th F11 ISO 1250 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 25, 2013)

OOPS


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 25, 2013)

Why oops?

Nice pic.

sek


Jack Douglas said:


> OOPS


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 25, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Pierre Bonenfant said:
> 
> 
> > Great horned owl taken in a park in Québec city
> ...


I think that's a female.... The males are a lot more massive... I work beside a military firing range and because nobody is allowed there, plus shooting anything but a target is a career ending move, there is a lot of wildlife.... Hundreds of deer and wild turkeys.... I get to chase them away almost every time i go out... The males look like this, notice the red of the throat and the shin flap over the nose...


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 25, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Jrista, Jack and serendipity
> That image was not entered into a competition but merely presented to a website that takes 800x600 reduced size images, on which I have many. Two weeks ago I got within 6 metres of a kingfisher and got several shots where you can see every feather. Here is a close up of a head, cropped from the full image.



WOW!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 25, 2013)

You might have guessed by now that I like kingfishers. This one taken on 7D, 300mm f/2.8 II +2xTC III at f/5.6, 400 iso, 1/400. 100% crop. It's at the limit of resolution, the bird is only 356 pixels high and the fish 72.


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2013)

AlanF said:


> You might have guessed by now that I like kingfishers. This one taken on 7D, 300mm f/2.8 II +2xTC III at f/5.6, 400 iso, 1/400. 100% crop.



I understand, it's a beautiful bird. Great shot Alan. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2013)

Here's a tough one, for me anway. This bird is quite small, not much more than a chickadee. It has an appearance of a western kingbird but clearly it's not. The shot was taken at my home in north central Alberta Canada. Any ideas?

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 26, 2013)

Some more Heron shots from today.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 26, 2013)

The brown one is a juvenile BCN heron.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice job serendipidy. Great shots! 8)


----------



## mdmphoto (Aug 26, 2013)

...at the beach behind Burns School of Medicine, Honolulu, Hi...
(6D, Sigma 150-500 @ 500)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2013)

Serendipidy, it's hard to imagine a more detailed BCNH - WOW. 

FWIW the last two shots I posted are American Redstart female.

Jack


----------



## canon_convert (Aug 26, 2013)

Few of mine... (heavy crop on 2nd and 3rd pic). I desperately need a 2x III extender
5D3 and 70-200 II (no extender)


----------



## steven kessel (Aug 26, 2013)

Had my camera next to me while drinking coffee in our backyard this morning when she shows up. Female Costa's Hummingbird.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Had my camera next to me while drinking coffee in our backyard this morning when she shows up. Female Costa's Hummingbird.



Awesome. I really like your shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2013)

Hate to sound like a broken record (long long ago there were vinyl recordings that spun on a turntable and early ones were so fragile they could be cracked and repeat-skip every revolution ) but it's so helpful if you could just make sure that we at least know the camera and lens you're using and more if you can afford a minute or so of your time. Many look to these forums for help deciding what to buy next.  

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 26, 2013)

Click said:


> Nice job serendipidy. Great shots! 8)



Thanks, Click.


----------



## steven kessel (Aug 26, 2013)

Point taken (well taken!) about not including the camera and lens for my shot. It's a 5Diii with a 400 DO and a 1.4X extender. This isn't a lens forum so I won't say too much except that I think that the 400DO is one of the best kept secrets of Canon's lenses. It is light, relatively compact, and ultra-sharp, and obviously mates well with the 1.4X extender. When it came out about 10 years ago it got a very bad reputation, but if it had bugs back then it sure doesn't today. I love that lens.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 26, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Serendipidy, it's hard to imagine a more detailed BCNH - WOW.
> 
> FWIW the last two shots I posted are American Redstart female.
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack. I know almost nothing about identifying N. Am. birds, but I spent 15 minutes Googling grey and yellow birds of Alberta after I read your post. The best I could match was the American Redstart or some type of warbler. I thought there was too much red in the Redstart (I didn't think about a female though), so I didn't hazard a guess.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 26, 2013)

Click said:


> steven kessel said:
> 
> 
> > Had my camera next to me while drinking coffee in our backyard this morning when she shows up. Female Costa's Hummingbird.
> ...



Me too! Love the bright colors and creamy bokeh.


----------



## mdmphoto (Aug 27, 2013)

6D, 24-105 @ 105:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Steven, I don't like to sound preachy but I'm pretty sure a fair number of participants or skulkers appreciate hearing the feedback on what you think of a lens/camera even if it is just a bird thread, and the proof in the eating of the pudding, by way of the shot. Without that, it's just another pretty picture.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 27, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Point taken (well taken!) about not including the camera and lens for my shot. It's a 5Diii with a 400 DO and a 1.4X extender. This isn't a lens forum so I won't say too much except that I think that the 400DO is one of the best kept secrets of Canon's lenses. It is light, relatively compact, and ultra-sharp, and obviously mates well with the 1.4X extender. When it came out about 10 years ago it got a very bad reputation, but if it had bugs back then it sure doesn't today. I love that lens.



Steven
I wish I had humming birds in my backyard. Great shot. I am suffering from white lens shoulder and would not mind a light lens. Here is a 100% crop from my 5DIII with the 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC III at f/5.6, iso 320 1/6400. It is so sharp you can see the dragonfly in the beak of the little egret at about 40 metres, taken yesterday.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2013)

Very nice shot Alan.


----------



## Maxaperture (Aug 29, 2013)

At a show I'm afraid, and the mouse was already dead.
It was snowing, freezing cold, and quite dark, but the show went on.
70-200mm 2.8 IS MkI







This Little Owl was shot at first light on the coast in Greece. So the light is a little flat. Wide open at 5.6, ISO 2000, 1/500 sec 100% crop
70-200mm 2.8 IS MkII + 2xMkIII


----------



## Northstar (Aug 30, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Had my camera next to me while drinking coffee in our backyard this morning when she shows up. Female Costa's Hummingbird.



Wow, nice!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Northstar, have you been shooting with your 300 2.8 and X2 III - what do you think of the combination?

Seems all I've got around here are a few stray Cedar Waxwings and ducks getting ready to fly south.

100% crop 6D 300 X2 1000th F14 ISO 1600

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry Jack, I can't see your picture.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 31, 2013)

Click said:


> Sorry Jack, I can't see your picture.



I can. Nice waxwing portrait. One of your ducks is vacationing here already ;D

7D, 100-400L @ 285mm, f/8


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2013)

Click said:


> Sorry Jack, I can't see your picture.



OK Now I can. Don't ask me why. : 


Very nice shot Jack. 8) I love that bird.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 31, 2013)

Don't think that's my duck, Serindipidy! Anyway it's beautiful.

Here's my Blue winged Teal from an hour ago. There is a family of 9 plus mom that grew up under my nose at the pond.

6D 300 X2 as usual. I'd sure hate to be back at 420mm!

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 31, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don't think that's my duck, Serindipidy! Anyway it's beautiful.
> 
> Here's my Blue winged Teal from an hour ago. There is a family of 9 plus mom that grew up under my nose at the pond.
> 
> ...



Yes, I can see they are different. Very nice. I'm getting envious of the 300L X 2 8)


----------



## mjbehnke (Aug 31, 2013)

This is the meanest woman I know. She sits here throughout the day and chases off the other hummingbirds and sometimes she even goes after the woodpeckers.


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2013)

mjbehnke said:


> This is the meanest woman I know. She sits here throughout the day and chases off the other hummingbirds and sometimes she even goes after the woodpeckers.



Very nice shot . I like this bird. 8)


----------



## lion rock (Aug 31, 2013)

Spending a few days in Pamlico River, NC. Took this with 5D3, 70-200 f2.8II, with a 2X II trying to steel our fishing lure.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 31, 2013)

mjbehnke said:


> This is the meanest woman I know. She sits here throughout the day and chases off the other hummingbirds and sometimes she even goes after the woodpeckers.



I think she has a thing for you and she's chasing away the competition ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 1, 2013)

From today at dusk... 7D, 100-400L @ 400mm, 1/200s, f/5.6, handheld, Better Beamer flash


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 1, 2013)

Very nice Serindipidy, you do very well with a reach of 640mm, probably better than me at 600, except relative to the ISO difference with the 7D. That's why I've really been wondering about a 7D2.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2013)

Very nice pictures Senrendipidy. 8) Well done .


----------



## jthomson (Sep 1, 2013)

Great Blue Heron With Fish





Osprey With Fish




The One Talon Catch


----------



## steven kessel (Sep 1, 2013)

Juvenile Cooper's Hawk. 5Diii, with 400 DO + 1.4X telextender @560 mm, ISO 800, 1/2000 @ 5.6


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 1, 2013)

jthomson, looks like the birds mixed up the fishes!  Very nice. steven kessel great too!

Boy, there's no end of great bird shots on this forum that inspire (or in weaker moments make me feel like I'll never get there). 

mjbehnke, I used to think some birds were just too refined and polite to display what your hummer does - until I observed my chickadee chasing away his friend, from "his" bathing pool! Of course, I've also seen mean behaviour from the likes of the nuthatches virtually all the time. 

Even when the shots aren't materializing the antics are fun to observe!

Jack


----------



## danielo_1 (Sep 1, 2013)

5DMKIII + 300mm f/4 L IS + 1.4x III Canon


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks, Jack and Click. I also am waiting to see what the 7D2 will be like ( but not the new price). And a new 100-400L II might also be a good improvement.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 1, 2013)

danielo_1 said:


> 5DMKIII + 300mm f/4 L IS + 1.4x III Canon



Nice portrait of a very colorful bird!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 2, 2013)

My heron friend waits for me every afternoon to go fishing with him. He is still afraid to get closer than about 8 feet. When I run out of bread, he flies over and lands on the concrete bridge wall about 8 feet from me and just stares at me, until I leave. Today he caught about 5 or 6 fish (2 were fairly good sized). One tiny fish jumped out of his beak and landed in the water and got away. Another bigger one flipped out of his beak, but wasn't close enough to the water and got recaptured rather quickly. 
7D, 100-400L @160mm and 400mm, f/6.3


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 2, 2013)

Close-up portraits from today.
7D, 100-400L @400mm, f/7.1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 2, 2013)

Seridipidy, I envy the relationship. All I have are these dumb ducks that apparantly are eating the weed on the pond. Round and round back and forth shaking their beaks rapidly in the water not caring about me at all, and this isn't a park. The other ducks high tail it.

Guess soon the Heron will be eating from your hand!

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 2, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Seridipidy, I envy the relationship. All I have are these dumb ducks that apparantly are eating the weed on the pond. Round and round back and forth shaking their beaks rapidly in the water not caring about me at all, and this isn't a park. The other ducks high tail it.
> 
> Guess soon the Heron will be eating from your hand!
> 
> Jack



Nice photo. At least the weeds are free...I have to keep buying loaves of bread 

I thought about trying to entice him to eat from my hand (I'd have to hold a fish, since herons won't eat bread). But the pointy beak, sharp claws and those "Terminator" red eyes made me abandon the idea ;D


----------



## Northstar (Sep 2, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Seridipidy, I envy the relationship. All I have are these dumb ducks that apparantly are eating the weed on the pond. Round and round back and forth shaking their beaks rapidly in the water not caring about me at all, and this isn't a park. The other ducks high tail it.
> ...



lol...funny seridipidy! nice heron photos too!


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> My heron friend waits for me every afternoon to go fishing with him. He is still afraid to get closer than about 8 feet. When I run out of bread, he flies over and lands on the concrete bridge wall about 8 feet from me and just stares at me, until I leave. Today he caught about 5 or 6 fish (2 were fairly good sized). One tiny fish jumped out of his beak and landed in the water and got away. Another bigger one flipped out of his beak, but wasn't close enough to the water and got recaptured rather quickly.
> 7D, 100-400L @160mm and 400mm, f/6.3




Very nice pictures Serendipidy, I like your shots. Cute story too . Enjoy the time that you spend with your heron friend, and bring us more photos.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## temp726 (Sep 2, 2013)

Here's a couple from New Mexico around where I live, and a condor I ran into while on a geology filming expedition in the Grand Canyon.

The first (western tanagers) was with the 60D and 70-200 f/2.8L II and the other two (osprey and Cali Condor) were with the 5D3 and 70-200 f/2.8L II


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 2, 2013)

temp726 said:


> Here's a couple from New Mexico around where I live, and a condor I ran into while on a geology filming expedition in the Grand Canyon.
> 
> The first (western tanagers) was with the 60D and 70-200 f/2.8L II and the other two (osprey and Cali Condor) were with the 5D3 and 70-200 f/2.8L II



Nice BIF shots...I like the tanagers the most


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2013)

Northstar said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


The herons at my place (Great Blue Heron) won't let me get closer than about 150-200 feet before flying off, and you have to very quiet and still to get that close... I sit motionless in the canoe and slowly drift near. I have been inspired by the "heron with fish" shots, so I wanted to try to get one.. not very graceful looking as it strikes, but it worked...

shot with a 60D and 400F5.6, HEAVILY!! cropped...


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> The herons at my place (Great Blue Heron) won't let me get closer than about 150-200 feet before flying off, and you have to very quiet and still to get that close... I sit motionless in the canoe and slowly drift near. I have been inspired by the "heron with fish" shots, so I wanted to try to get one.. not very graceful looking as it strikes, but it worked...
> 
> shot with a 60D and 400F5.6, HEAVILY!! cropped...




Very nice job Don! 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 2, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



Don,
Great shots...requires a lot more skill to get captures like that at 200 feet instead of 8-10 feet, especially when the subject is not co-operating. I'm very lucky to have such a hungry and easily tempted heron. Nice action series.


----------



## steven kessel (Sep 3, 2013)

Red Tailed Hawk. 5Diii, 70-200 F4, Iso 800, F6.3 @ 1/1000.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 3, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Red Tailed Hawk. 5Diii, 70-200 F4, Iso 800, F6.3 @ 1/1000.



Wow! What a gorgeous photo. Love the composition and the colors. Great pose. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 3, 2013)

I was gonna take a day off from heron fishing, but my wife said my heron had been sitting on the concrete wall in front of my house for over an hour waiting for me and I should get out there and feed our heron. It's hard to refuse a "suggestion" like that from my wife, so I quickly defrosted some frozen bread and grabbed my 7D and 100-400L. It was 6PM and getting dark and I forgot my Better Beamer (wish I would have had it). The heron caught 2 large tilapia and 8 small minnow sized ones. The 2 big fish really put up a fight, flapping vigorously for several minutes, but they never got loose. After I used up all the bread, shortly thereafter, as usual, he flies and lands 6-8 feet from me on the concrete bridge wall and just stares at me. A little unnerving since he seems to get an inch closer every day.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 3, 2013)

The second big tilapia catch


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 3, 2013)

And finally, the stare from about 8 feet


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> I was gonna take a day off from heron fishing, but my wife said my heron had been sitting on the concrete wall in front of my house for over an hour waiting for me and I should get out there and feed our heron. It's hard to refuse a "suggestion" like that from my wife, so I quickly defrosted some frozen bread and grabbed my 7D and 100-400L. It was 6PM and getting dark and I forgot my Better Beamer (wish I would have had it). The heron caught 2 large tilapia and 8 small minnow sized ones. The 2 big fish really put up a fight, flapping vigorously for several minutes, but they never got loose. After I used up all the bread, shortly thereafter, as usual, he flies and lands 6-8 feet from me on the concrete bridge wall and just stares at me. A little unnerving since he seems to get an inch closer every day.



Nice close-up Senrendipidy 8) Getting closer every day.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 3, 2013)

Serindipidy, I'm a little confused. The bread you buy is for other birds, I take it, since you said the heron doesn't eat it. So it's a true friendship, assuming he doesn't get anything to eat from you??

Amazing how animals and humans bond.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Sep 3, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Serindipidy, I'm a little confused. The bread you buy is for other birds, I take it, since you said the heron doesn't eat it. So it's a true friendship, assuming he doesn't get anything to eat from you??
> 
> Amazing how animals and humans bond.
> 
> Jack


I think he baits the fish with the bread too.


----------



## rpt (Sep 3, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> And finally, the stare from about 8 feet


Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Terry Rogers (Sep 3, 2013)

Shot through a fence at the Edmonton Zoo


----------



## stephan00 (Sep 3, 2013)

Let's get this back to the duck-motif 

At the local university there's a nice pond with huge signs asking people not to feed the ducks and swans, which of course means that on the weekends graddaddys, daddys and retirees are virtually fighting to get a spot to feed the nice birdies.

Which is fine by me, so I can just sit and wait. Here are some from last Saturday, all with 5DIII and one of the whites, a couple bare lens, the rest with the 2xIII, and I can say that it is a very fine lens indeed


----------



## stephan00 (Sep 3, 2013)

And three more, could be much better, I know, but I have taken a lot of worse photos 8)


----------



## jrista (Sep 3, 2013)

stephan00 said:


> And three more, could be much better, I know, but I have taken a lot of worse photos 8)



Hah! Love that last shot! Looks like my cat when she's begging for a morsel.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Click, Jack and rpt.

Jack, rpt was correct. 
I use small pieces of bread that I toss in front of the heron at water's edge to attract the fish. Too far from the edge and he can't reach it (the fish know this and quickly attack the bread which is gone in a second). When I hit the mark within his reach near the water's edge, the fish are much more wary and often won't take the "bait". Then it's a waiting game between the hungry cautious fish and the heron. The smaller fish are more daring and dart in and out to take bites of the bread. The fish can see the heron hovering over the bread so I try not to get it too close to the heron. The heron makes multiple stabs near the bread when the fish rush in. Only occasionally do these attempts result in a catch for the heron. Mostly he gets small ones, but sometimes a slow or dumb big fish pays the ultimate price (often with the bread visible in the fish's mouth). When he catches a fish, he quickly retreats from the water's edge (and me), so that if he drops the fish, it won't get a chance to swim away. To get a close shot, I will chase him sometimes (I think he believes I might be after the fish also). He absolutely will not eat the bread, no matter how hungry. All the other birds I feed at the same time (ducks, moorhens, cardinals, bulbuls, mynah birds) really love eating the bread. The ducks will gang up on the heron and try to steal his bait bread, but will not cross a line about 1 foot from his sharp stabbing beak.

In this photo from yesterday, you can still see the piece of white bread in the fish's mouth.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 3, 2013)

Terry Rogers said:


> Shot through a fence at the Edmonton Zoo



Terry...very well done. Beautiful photo (especially since you had to shoot through a fence).


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 3, 2013)

stephan00 said:


> Let's get this back to the duck-motif
> 
> At the local university there's a nice pond with huge signs asking people not to feed the ducks and swans, which of course means that on the weekends graddaddys, daddys and retirees are virtually fighting to get a spot to feed the nice birdies.
> 
> Which is fine by me, so I can just sit and wait. Here are some from last Saturday, all with 5DIII and one of the whites, a couple bare lens, the rest with the 2xIII, and I can say that it is a very fine lens indeed



Stephan...love your duck series. Wonderful shots of some colorful birds. Shows some of their character.


----------



## stephan00 (Sep 3, 2013)

serendipidy: thanks, and those Heron shots are very nice


----------



## chauncey (Sep 3, 2013)

Another GBH...native resolution is 20x20


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the great explanation Serindipidy. That heron's got a good thing going. All the previous posted shots from everyone are great and some pretty entertaining!

Terry Rogers, we're neighbors almost (Ardrossan). Been doing any birding in the countryside?

Anyone, if you know please confirm, I think I've just shot my first Magnolia warbler.

6D 300 2.8 II X2 III 500th F13 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2013)

From earlier this spring, this is not great quality but it was pretty humorous with lots of fighting and underwater antics. Poor mrs. looks pretty bewildered. There actually were 4 males.

6D 300 X2 500th F5'6 ISO 12800

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Anyone, if you know please confirm, I think I've just shot my first Magnolia warbler.
> 
> Jack



Yes Jack, it's a Magnolia Warbler.  Very nice shot my friend!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 4, 2013)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone, if you know please confirm, I think I've just shot my first Magnolia warbler.
> ...



+1...and congrats 8)


----------



## rpt (Sep 4, 2013)

jrista said:


> stephan00 said:
> 
> 
> > And three more, could be much better, I know, but I have taken a lot of worse photos 8)
> ...


Amazing! That is the exact look my dog cuddles gives my mother-in-law when she wants dog biscuits 

Stephan, lovely pictures!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 4, 2013)

More Heron fishing from today. Six duck pirates quickly raided us and refused to leave, stealing most of the bread. Heron still caught about 6 tilapia, 2 big ones. The biggest one he stabbed (I've never seen him stab a fish, before he always grabbed them like using chopsticks). It fought vigorously, getting away once, was quickly recaptured, and then, finally escaping back into the water.
7D, 100-400L, f/7.1, ISO 320, handheld


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 4, 2013)

The big stabbed fish who escaped and some of the "pirate" ducks


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey Serendipidy, I hope your heron friend doesn't leave you! It'd be worse than a divorce or death in the family.  I know how addicted to the pond I've become this summer and everything changes around here late October! Then there is almost nothing.  Well not quite, there are always chickadees and nuthatches and woodpeckers but you freeze your fingers shooting.

You must have the world record for the best BCNHeron photos. Must be an awful lot of fish where you are too. Any worth photographing? Jumping fish??

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Serendipidy, I hope your heron friend doesn't leave you! It'd be worse than a divorce or death in the family.  I know how addicted to the pond I've become this summer and everything changes around here late October! Then there is almost nothing.  Well not quite, there are always chickadees and nuthatches and woodpeckers but you freeze your fingers shooting.
> 
> You must have the world record for the best BCNHeron photos. Must be an awful lot of fish where you are too. Any worth photographing? Jumping fish??
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack. Here, we only have 2 seasons....raining and not raining. ;D

My house is on a drainage ditch which is usually about 2-3 feet deep and 15 feet wide. It is brackish since it eventually drains into a small lake and finally, the ocean. In the ditch, there are literally hundreds and hundreds of various sized Tilapia. I rarely see them jump (and could never get a photo of that) except when a larger fish, such as a barracuda (some live in the lake), is after them. The water is usually very murky and often also smells bad from decaying vegetation and all the fish pooping or dying.

On one of the clearer days, I will post a photo of the fish schools in the ditch.

I do not miss the cold winters of the central N. American continent.

Cheers


----------



## dslrdummy (Sep 4, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> The big stabbed fish who escaped and some of the "pirate" ducks


Fantastic photos of the herons and fish, thanks for sharing them. They do well swallowing fish that size; must have good digestive juices.


----------



## Terry Rogers (Sep 4, 2013)

Serendipity, thank you.

Jack Douglas. Love the Warbler. But alas, we are not neighbors. I'm from Surrey BC (just south of Vancouver). I was visiting relatives in Edmonton and we made a day of the zoo.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> More Heron fishing from today. Six duck pirates quickly raided us and refused to leave, stealing most of the bread. Heron still caught about 6 tilapia, 2 big ones. The biggest one he stabbed (I've never seen him stab a fish, before he always grabbed them like using chopsticks). It fought vigorously, getting away once, was quickly recaptured, and then, finally escaping back into the water.
> 7D, 100-400L, f/7.1, ISO 320, handheld




Great pictures Serendipidy. 8) Keep doing photo of your heron friend. It's always a pleasure to look at them.


----------



## rpt (Sep 4, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > More Heron fishing from today. Six duck pirates quickly raided us and refused to leave, stealing most of the bread. Heron still caught about 6 tilapia, 2 big ones. The biggest one he stabbed (I've never seen him stab a fish, before he always grabbed them like using chopsticks). It fought vigorously, getting away once, was quickly recaptured, and then, finally escaping back into the water.
> ...


+1

Serendipity, I have a couple of questions:
[list type=decimal]
[*]I thought you got a 5D3 didn't you? I see that these are shot with your 7D. Have you tried shooting the heron with the 5D3?
[*]What is the heron's name? If he does not have one, may I suggest you call him TT. Tilapia Terminator! 
[/list]


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that Serendipidy. Some of it I should have remembered but old age is catching up with me.  Good natured healthy forum thread this is always!

I'm wondering what I would gain/lose relative to birds with my beloved 300 X2 in going to a ficticious 7D2. Any thoughts anyone? I think reach is addictive and coming from a D5100 and 300mm I REALLY love 600mm.

Well Terry, we're still western Canadian neighbors at least. I was going to say something about NHL hockey but I won't.  

Here's another shot of my warbler from yesterday - same 6D 300 X2 etc.

Jack


----------



## jthomson (Sep 4, 2013)

Osprey with Fish





Grean Heron with Big Fish




He Got it Down


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2013)

Great shots. I especially like the Osprey. Well done!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2013)

jthomson, great shots, what are you shooting with? Human gluttony is nothing compared to this guy. 


Trying to learn more - would this be a Lincoln's Sparrow, anyone? Couldn't get close unfortunately.


Jack


----------



## jthomson (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> jthomson, great shots, what are you shooting with? Human gluttony is nothing compared to this guy.
> 
> Jack



Canon 5D3 and 500mm f4L II


----------



## Northstar (Sep 5, 2013)

jthomson said:


> Osprey with Fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots jthomson!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 5, 2013)

Click said:


> Great shots. I especially like the Osprey. Well done!



+1...love all 3 shots!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 5, 2013)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



Thanks, rpt.

I bought the 5D3 2 weeks ago. Tried it out for 1 week (see my 5D3 Heron shots on page 162 from Aug 25 of this thread). Since I don't know how to really do AFMA or see if a camera or lens is good, I took it to the Canon Service center with my 11 month old 70-200L II (still under warranty), and they sent them off to CA, USA for calibration. Said it would take 10 business days, so I'm anxiously awaiting their return (soon, I hope).

LOL..good suggestion for a name for the heron. Could call him 'Arnold" for short. My wife asked me his name and all I could come up with was Harry the Heron. ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's a few of "TT or Arnold or Harry the Heron" from today.

7D, 100-400L


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Here's a few of "TT or Arnold or Harry the Heron" from today.
> 
> 7D, 100-400L



lol ;D I like Harry the Heron better 

Very nice shots Serendipidy. Those are great close-up.


----------



## chauncey (Sep 5, 2013)

The first is an 800 pixel crop of the second image with is a 20" print @ 300 ppi









forgot the name of this one








.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2013)

Great shot. I especially like this one. Well done.


----------



## rpt (Sep 5, 2013)

Click said:


> Great shot. I especially like this one. Well done.


This is a classic chauncey picture. He has done these before. He usually has more in the frame. Lovely picture. Actually I like all of them. The cormorant on the swan's back is classic!


----------



## rpt (Sep 5, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


If you are going to invest in software for AFMA, FoCal is good. I use it. If not, neuro has shared a link on this forum a number of times. http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Photography-Tips/AF-Microadjustment-Tips.aspx.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey Serendipidy, it seems some folk on other forum threads don't have a sense of humour or humor! ;D

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 5, 2013)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot. I especially like this one. Well done.
> ...



+1...gorgeous, almost dream like.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 5, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a few of "TT or Arnold or Harry the Heron" from today.
> ...



Thanks, Click. I just push the shutter button. That silly bird does most of the work.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 5, 2013)

rpt said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



I was thinking about getting Reikan FoCal in the not too distant future.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 5, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Serendipidy, it seems some folk on other forum threads don't have a sense of humour or humor! ;D
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack. Loved your waterscape photo. Some people don't appreciate a good amphibian when they see one.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 5, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Serendipidy,
> Must be an awful lot of fish where you are too. Any worth photographing?
> 
> Jack



The canal/ditch water is stagnant, brackish and murky. Sometimes it smells bad and some fish die. The tilapia are the only fish I see and they are often at the surface gulping air. There are hundreds and hundreds (maybe even thousands) of them. At the slightest movement, they all dive and disappear in a split second and you can no longer see them. This is a survival tactic since the herons here swoop down and grab the slow ones (usually at night).

Here are a few shots I just took in my yard to illustrate the fish density. I think they now recognize me from my Harry bird partnership, since now when they see me, a crowd forms and they start booing and shouting obscenities at me. ;D


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> ...I think they now recognize me from my Harry bird partnership, since now when they see me, a crowd forms and they start booing and shouting obscenities at me. ;D



lol ;D ... Go get your heron friend.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 5, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > ...I think they now recognize me from my Harry bird partnership, since now when they see me, a crowd forms and they start booing and shouting obscenities at me. ;D
> ...



"I'll be back" ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2013)

Now Serendipidy, you know this is a bird forum so what excuse have you for posting fish! 

BTW now I get the heron picture completly, thanks. I could almost smell it right here at home.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Sep 6, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Now Serendipidy, you know this is a bird forum so what excuse have you for posting fish!
> 
> BTW now I get the heron picture completly, thanks. I could almost smell it right here at home.
> 
> Jack


Yes! I know! Fishy business this!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 6, 2013)

rpt said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Now Serendipidy, you know this is a bird forum so what excuse have you for posting fish!
> ...



LOL...well played, sir! 8)

PERCHance I may FLOUNDER in the presumption that you were EELated at my ersatz "water birds" photos. I don't mean to CARP on it, but they are known as "chickens of the sea". Like us, they take every opporTUNAty to BASSk heart and SOLE in their short existence in the HERRING now.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2013)

Life is short. On the other forum threads folks are bickering and exchanging insults while we just have good natured fun. I like it here.

Another Redstart shot 6D 300 X2 800th F6.3 ISO 1600 - not quite what I was hoping for.

Jack


----------



## AttackMonkey (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's a couple. From a zoo sadly, as I don't have anything really long enough for for "proper" birding just yet! All taken on a 6D with a the 70 - 200mm.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2013)

Jack and AttackMonkey, Very nice shots guys.


----------



## chauncey (Sep 6, 2013)

> Great shot. I especially like this one. Well done.


thanks a lot Click, I appreciate it.


> This is a classic chauncey picture. He has done these before. He usually has more in the frame. Lovely picture. Actually I like all of them. The cormorant on the swan's back is classic!
> 
> 
> > rpt...to have one's work recognized is a huge compliment, thank you for that...there were two more but they obscured too much of the bird. :-\


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2013)

chauncey said:


> > Great shot. I especially like this one. Well done.
> 
> 
> thanks a lot Click, I appreciate it.
> ...


----------



## rpt (Sep 6, 2013)

chauncey said:


> > Great shot. I especially like this one. Well done.
> 
> 
> thanks a lot Click, I appreciate it.
> ...


If/when we meet face to face you may want to delete this post (permanently...)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2013)

This AM, cloudy and hiding in the branches so ISO 5000, unfortunately. Seems to have been enjoying a Choke Cherry.

Just a sparrow but I think he's cute. 

6D 300 X2 640th F5.6

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 6, 2013)

Click said:


> Jack and AttackMonkey, Very nice shots guys.



+1


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 6, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> This AM, cloudy and hiding in the branches so ISO 5000, unfortunately. Seems to have been enjoying a Choke Cherry.
> 
> Just a sparrow but I think he's cute.
> 
> ...



Yes, he is cute. 

"Like Serendipidy I'm now heading back to try to get some more shots of what's available to me, which for now is little yellow birds in the willows and aspens. At least I've managed to figured out that you make hay when the sun shines and you do the best with what you've got and try to be satisfied knowing it's your best effort.
Jack"

One can find beauty in even the most mundane, it's all around us. We just have to stop and look. Some are lucky enough to occasionally travel to exotic places and get once in a lifetime shots, but for the other times, we can still make masterpieces out of the commonplace. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2013)

Serendipidy, that's the essence of being at peace with oneself, enjoying what you have, contributing positively and being thankful because without health, it all unravels very quickly. My wife keeps saying get a 1DX. My reply - I'm quite thrilled with what I've got and the small challenges that remain. However, I'm so thankful to have been able to give my daughter the D5100 and AF 70-300 and move up with the new 300 2.8!! Very indebted to my deceased mother for that.

Here's a cute hummer from a couple weeks back.

6D 300 X2


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2013)

Great Blue Heron in the morning light


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here's a cute hummer from a couple weeks back.
> 
> 6D 300 X2




Lovely shot Jack. Well done Sir!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 7, 2013)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron in the morning light



Click, nice shot. Sharp with nice colors and creamy bokeh. Well done shot of a majestic bird.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for your kind comments Serendipidy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Click, very nice heron shot - where are these guys located?

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Jack. 

The picture was taken on the Thousand Island River just north of Montreal.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 7, 2013)

Harry the Terminator said he'd be back! Caught a big one an hour ago. Also, my Brazilian Cardinal friend usually appears for a bread handout whenever Harry and I are fishing.

7D, 100-400L, f/7.1, handheld, ISO 320


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2013)

Feeding time for your friends. 


Very nice shots Serendipidy. 8) I especially like the first one. Nice job.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 7, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Great Blue Heron in the morning light
> ...



I agree with these serendipity...very nice Click!


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2013)

Northstar said:


> I agree with these serendipity...very nice Click!



Thank you Nothstar.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2013)

Black-crowned Night-Heron, Juvenile


----------



## steven kessel (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice juvenile heron! Give us some data on that shot, please.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Steven.

I took this picture around 6:30 in the morning while kayaking.
For this shot, I used a 7D and a Canon 500 f4L with monopod. EXIF 1/400 f8 ISO 200

I often combine kayaking and photography.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 7, 2013)

Click said:


> Black-crowned Night-Heron, Juvenile



That's a great photo, Click. Well done.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you my friend 


One day, he will be like Harry the Terminator ;D


----------



## AlanF (Sep 7, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Harry the Terminator said he'd be back! Caught a big one an hour ago. Also, my Brazilian Cardinal friend usually appears for a bread handout whenever Harry and I are fishing.
> 
> 7D, 100-400L, f/7.1, handheld, ISO 320



How close were you for that remarkable shot, and how did you get that close?


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 8, 2013)

AlanF said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Harry the Terminator said he'd be back! Caught a big one an hour ago. Also, my Brazilian Cardinal friend usually appears for a bread handout whenever Harry and I are fishing.
> ...



Thanks, Alan for the kind words. I was probably about 7-10 feet or so, and was above him several feet. In this area, the canal ditch has a concrete slope down to the waters edge where I toss bread crumbs. When he gets a fish, he quickly runs up away from the water and away from me. I move off the bridge and onto the ground above him. He is cautious and so I move slow enough not to spook him too much. I can usually get about 8-12 feet and then start shooting. I cropped this 400mm shot somewhat to emphasize the fish more. No other heron will let me get closer than 20-30 feet, but this guy gets close because he knows I will get him easy fish ;D


----------



## lion rock (Sep 8, 2013)

Click and especially Serendipidy,
Your bird portraits are finest. Keep them coming!
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words lion rock.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, lion rock


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 8, 2013)

Great Frigatebird...soaring a long way away. 7D, 100-400L @ 400mm, f/5.6, ISO 320, handheld and heavily cropped.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 8, 2013)

Eastern Yellow Robin.
Trying a slightly new technique this weekend, an on-camera fill flash, to give better light in the shadows, without overdoing it. When it works, it works well. The biggest downside is the birds are put off by the flash going off. Oh well.... 
5D3 + 300mm f4 with 1.4x TCIII + 580EXII


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Eastern Yellow Robin.
> Trying a slightly new technique this weekend, an on-camera fill flash, to give better light in the shadows, without overdoing it. When it works, it works well. The biggest downside is the birds are put off by the flash going off. Oh well....



Nice job with the flash. It's not to much and fill the shadow. Well done.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2013)

Female Mallard in the morning light / 7D+ 500 f4L 1/400 f8 ISO 200


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 8, 2013)

Click said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Eastern Yellow Robin.
> ...


Thanks Click. Using fill flash with birding is new for me (I've seen it done, but it often looks over cooked IMHO).

The little blighter moved his head, just as the pic was taken, so, its ever so slightly blurred (the body is tack sharp). I suspect it was pre-flash going off, before the main flash kicked in. And considering the shutter speed was 1/60th 

I think it looks balanced, partly because the background light was more like 1/1000sec and the foreground was 1/60sec. Oh well, things to learn, things to try


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 8, 2013)

Click said:


> Black-crowned Night-Heron, Juvenile


Just saw this one. Love the detail. Hmm, the more I see images taken with 500-600 big whites, the more I feel I can justify one, next year


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a 500mm f4LII and a 600 f4LII. I use de 500 f4L when I take pictures while kayaking, it's a lot easier than the bigger 600 f4. I use the 600 mm everywhere else to get more reach.

I wish you a big white for next year.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice shots guys and interesting flash conversation. I guess the fact that I tend to boost the shadows in my raw file 1 or 2 steps suggests that I should consider using a flash. However, I wonder if there is a psychological positive for humans seeing some sunshine created shadow in a shot. I understand, for example the generally accepted premise that portraits are best iutdoors on a slightly overcast day etc., but don't we tend to also like the effect of the sun especially in nature shots. This may sound dumb but my excuse is I'm new to this  Educate me.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2013)

I love real light [sunshine], but if your bird is in the shadow of a tree, you can use the fill flash to help you a little.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 8, 2013)

Click said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Eastern Yellow Robin.
> ...



+1...getting just the right amount is the key.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 8, 2013)

Click said:


> Female Mallard in the morning light / 7D+ 500 f4L 1/400 f8 ISO 200



Really beautiful shot, Click. Nice colors in the morning light.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you serendipidy my fiend. 

You did a really good job on your BIF also. 8)

Cheers!


----------



## steven kessel (Sep 8, 2013)

Gila Woodpecker in our back yard. 5Diii, 400DO + 1.4 extender, ISO 640, f6.3 @ 1/1000


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice shot Steven. Well done.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 8, 2013)

Click said:


> I love real light [sunshine], but if your bird is in the shadow of a tree, you can use the fill flash to help you a little.


That's my thinking and preference. The area I was photographing the robin is a heavily shaded, tall treed environment. In a few months, the bushes close to the ground (prickly current bush) will be laden with berries and these little birds will be in that light, which is more even and better balanced. So, in this case, I'll just go with natural light.

As the robins were around 3-4m above me, the back-lit sky was causing havoc with the metering. As it was, I had the camera over expose by 2/3 stop, and the fill flash run 1/3 stop under, so it didn't "look" like a flash image. Well, that was my logic of the camera set up.


----------



## dolina (Sep 9, 2013)

After not shooting birds for almost half a year I'm glad to be back to shooting em.




Philippine Nightjar (Caprimulgus manillensis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Philippine Nightjar (Caprimulgus manillensis) is a species of nightjar in the Caprimulgidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.

Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests, subtropical or tropical mangrove forests, and subtropical or tropical moist montane forests.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine_Nightjar

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_the_Philippines_Diliman


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 9, 2013)

I like all the bird postings. Partly that's because I simply love birds and birds themselves are attractive but I'm trying to perceive what makes some shots stand out above others. Sharpness seems to be the big deal in most threads and I won't dispite it's importance but in looking a Steven's shot, I find it warm and appealing. Why? The framing, the sky background, the colors involved? What typically do you guys aim for and how do you know when you've got something that is going to be well received?

Jack


----------



## rpt (Sep 9, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> I like all the bird postings. Partly that's because I simply love birds and birds themselves are attractive but I'm trying to perceive what makes some shots stand out above others. Sharpness seems to be the big deal in most threads and I won't dispite it's importance but in looking a Steven's shot, I find it warm and appealing. Why? The framing, the sky background, the colors involved? What typically do you guys aim for and how do you know when you've got something that is going to be well received?
> 
> Jack


Not sure about "well received", but I like a sharp picture. The eye needs to be sharp. And then there is the rule of thirds. The foreground or background should not intrude on the bird.

Now I am going to contradict myself - but in some situations motion blur adds to the picture.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 9, 2013)

Click said:


> Very nice shot Steven. Well done.


+1


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2013)

Green Heron 7D + 500 f4L 1/800 f8 ISO 400


----------



## metalshredder (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 9, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> I like all the bird postings. Partly that's because I simply love birds and birds themselves are attractive but I'm trying to perceive what makes some shots stand out above others. Sharpness seems to be the big deal in most threads and I won't dispite it's importance but in looking a Steven's shot, I find it warm and appealing. Why? The framing, the sky background, the colors involved? What typically do you guys aim for and how do you know when you've got something that is going to be well received?
> 
> Jack


I'm more on the super sharp (around the eyes and face) type image. However, like rpt, I'll contradict myself by saying that BIF pics I prefer with a bit of blur. A well panned image, body and head sharp, but blur in the wings adds a sense of movement, which is fitting.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2013)

Very nice shot metalshredder.

...And welcome to cr.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the various comments guys. 

I'm here sharing shots of birds because i like to contribute positively to anything that is elevating the appreciation folks have for nature. But, more selfishly, I'm looking for feedback from those with more experience and/or a keener sense of quality. In other words I prefer a critique rather than praise, in case anyone has feared saying something critical.

I was rather disappointed this morning with the slim pickings but a couple opportunities presented themselves.

Is the robin ruined by the lighting?

Should the flicker be cropped more tightly and vertically?

Any other advice?

6D 300 X2 640th F5.6 ISO 2500
640th F13 ISO 1250 

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2013)

Mallard under cloudy sky 7D + 400 mm 1/200 f6,3 ISO 800


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 10, 2013)

Click said:


> Mallard under cloudy sky 7D + 400 mm 1/200 f6,3 ISO 800



Very nice, Click. They are so colorful...looks like he is posing for you.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 10, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks for the various comments guys.
> 
> I'm here sharing shots of birds because i like to contribute positively to anything that is elevating the appreciation folks have for nature. But, more selfishly, I'm looking for feedback from those with more experience and/or a keener sense of quality. In other words I prefer a critique rather than praise, in case anyone has feared saying something critical.
> 
> ...



Hey Jack,

Really like shot #2. Beautiful just the way it is, imo.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Very nice, Click. They are so colorful...looks like he is posing for you.



Thanks Serendipidy. You have Harry your Heron friend, and I have Donald, my duck friend. ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 10, 2013)

Went out at dusk 2 days ago with 7D, 100-400L and got some more Harry the Heron with fish shots. Had to use my Better Beamer flash since getting dark. He caught a very large fish and then ran and eventually flew away from me as I tried to get in for a close shot. What kind of gratitude is that? Yesterday, he didn't even show up for work. As a model, he's fired. ;D

f/5.6, 1/200s, ISO 320, handheld.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 10, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, Click. They are so colorful...looks like he is posing for you.
> ...



LOL... Donald Duck is more famous. ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 10, 2013)

Also, got a shot one of our resident Moorhens 2 days ago. 7D, 100-400L, f/5.6, 1/200s, ISO 320, Better Beamer flash, handheld.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2013)

Very nice shots Serendipidy. 8)



serendipidy said:


> Went out at dusk 2 days ago with 7D, 100-400L and got some more Harry the Heron with fish shots. Had to use my Better Beamer flash since getting dark. He caught a very large fish and then ran and eventually flew away from me as I tried to get in for a close shot. What kind of gratitude is that? Yesterday, he didn't even show up for work. As a model, he's fired. ;D
> 
> f/5.6, 1/200s, ISO 320, handheld.




Do you think that Larry left because of the flash? I shot a Great Heron once with a flash, and it left right after I used my flash.


----------



## Moobark (Sep 11, 2013)

Fall migration has finally picked up pace around my parts.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2013)

Moobark said:


> Fall migration has finally picked up pace around my parts.



Nice shots Moobark. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## rpt (Sep 11, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Mallard under cloudy sky 7D + 400 mm 1/200 f6,3 ISO 800
> ...


He is saying "look papa, one foot!"


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey Moobark,

Nice shots and of course I also especially like the first one. But, what is it - a chickadee, titmouse, .... and where is your part of the country? Also what are you shooting with? This type of information makes for more interesting interactions and creates a stronger sense of community, as I see it. Keep posting. 

And thanks for the kind words Serendipidy.

This morning I was a bit late and it was dead at the pond - like nothing! Then as I sat there looking for something, anything, as I looked down this long fallen log there was something pale - wasn't sure what it was until I head the distintive scolding of a wren. So my guess; a young house wren.

6D 300 X2 640th F16 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## rpt (Sep 11, 2013)

Moobark, Jack, lovely pictures. Serendipity, as of today your new designation is "Harry's handler"


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks rpt. Funny I noticed your stated reason for getting the 5D3 instead of the 7D2 and it made me muse about how I ultimately decided on the 6D with the idea that it was a smaller investment in a body allowing a bigger investment in lens and less heartburn when the 7D2 or alternate presented itself and the 6D would become my travel or backup camera.

Now my friend has just ordered a 70D from Canon and will be spending time with me and my 300 X2 to see what resuts we get with the crop sensor and whether the resolution is superior to what I'm getting full frame. I'm assuming since the crop sensor has roughly the same Mp that it should be better reach with good results. I'll post if I can get some bird shots with it.

Anyone aware of someone using the 300 2.8 II and/or 2X III with a 70D?

I don't think I've stated it here on this bird forum, but I really like the portability and handholdability of the 300 X2 combination. With the Jobu lens mount end grasped with my right hand fingers my camera sits in the 90 degree bend of my right arm, which is somewhat front and center of my stomach and thus pretty well protected from tree branches etc. I tramp through pretty heavy bush like this with pretty fair agility for a retired fellow.

Anyone here doing much the same but with the 400 2.8? When I bought the 300 I couldn't conceive of another $3500 but now I actually am wondering.

Jack


----------



## Moobark (Sep 11, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Moobark,
> 
> Nice shots and of course I also especially like the first one. But, what is it - a chickadee, titmouse, .... and where is your part of the country? Also what are you shooting with? This type of information makes for more interesting interactions and creates a stronger sense of community, as I see it. Keep posting.
> 
> ...



Thanks Jack.
The first image is a Black and White Warbler. I spent the morning with a group stalking a flock of warblers feeding with chickadees. My inexperience and lack of technique dealing with sunlight getting through leaves wrecked most of my images :-\. These were taken at Presqu'ile national park in Southern Ontario.


Gear wise: 7D, 500mm F/4 IS II + 1.4x

Thanks for having me here. Have a Parula (7D, ISO400, 500mm, F/4, 1/160s)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 11, 2013)

Moobark, that's a beautiful warbler and very nice shot. Many of us are just beginners of sorts. I had a little experience back in the 70's with an F1 and a FD 200 X2 Vivitar and thought I was doing well. Then for years other things intruded into my life and all I shot was family gatherings.

Then, I got to know a fellow collegue better and saw the results of his D300 and 70-300 zoom - his wildlife shots. Within a year or so I was seriously hooked, abandoned my D5100 and returned to Canon via the 6D.

And all this with my wifes encouragement! 

My daughter's in university in Ottawa and my son has moved to Montreal to go to McGill so I'm kind of interested in what I might shoot out east as I live in Albeta but hope to visit.

Here's a fellow from Edmonton who has many many wonderful wildlife shots using a 7D. Well worth a look! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/donaldsducks


Keep shooting and posting, Moobark.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 11, 2013)

This AM. Just a sparrow but still exciting for me.

6D 300 X2 640th F7.1 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 11, 2013)

Click said:


> Very nice shots Serendipidy. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might be right. I didn't think of the flash.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2013)

Moobark and Jack: Nice shots guys, keep posting.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice shots Serendipidy. 8)
> ...



Too much flash is not good for your Heron, he now has permanent red eyes. ;D


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2013)

Green Heron 7D + 500f4L 1/200 f8 ISO 200


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 11, 2013)

Very nice click, how close would you be to that green heron? 500 X1.6 puts you equivalently at 800. Any thoughts on the pro's and cons of FF vs Crop for what us bird shooters are trying to achieve with the various lenses and extenders?

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice click, how close would you be to that green heron? 500 X1.6 puts you equivalently at 800. Any thoughts on the pro's and cons of FF vs Crop for what us bird shooters are trying to achieve with the various lenses and extenders?
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack.

Around 70 feet maybe.

I have a 500mm f4LII and a 600 f4LII. I use the 500 mm when I take pictures while kayaking, it's a lot easier than the bigger 600. I use the 600 mm everywhere else to get more reach. I also use those lenses with a FF (1DX) + extender 1.4 III.


I’m not really cropping. I’m just changing a little the composition of the picture.


----------



## Moobark (Sep 12, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> This AM. Just a sparrow but still exciting for me.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 640th F7.1 ISO 1250
> 
> Jack



Hey Jack, 

That looks more like a White-throated Sparrow. I love waking up to their songs in the morning

White-throated Sparrow: Whistler of the North


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2013)

I think you're right Moobark.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks Moobark and click. I'm confident you're right. I was thrown by the yellow patches, which the Savannah also has. That was a great little video. I had no idea we had those sparrows here :-[ Just goes to show what a camera can do to a guy - a whole new life!

Now I know who can answer my what's this questions. How about the previous wren? It doesn't really look like my friendly house wren flying to her house (very darkish brown). 

Click, two years ago I looked at an inflatable kayak but backed away because it was one man (wife likes the outings too) and then various folk advised that it doesn't go well with a camera. So, then I started looking into the smaller inflatable dingys and for now that's on hold because I have too many unfinished jobs around the acreage. I'd be interested to hear your comments. BTW I think I should have remembered what you shoot with from a previous post. How do you allocate the duties between the 1Dx and the 7D and what's your thoughts relative to me thinking 7D2 with 6D as backup?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2013)

Must admit I'm getting confused with my sparrows! Is this a white-throated Moobark. Do you have Savannahs and do you know what to look for in keeping them straight?

6D 300 X2 640th F11 ISO 1600

Jack


----------



## jrista (Sep 12, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Moobark and click. I'm confident you're right. I was thrown by the yellow patches, which the Savannah also has. That was a great little video. I had no idea we had those sparrows here :-[ Just goes to show what a camera can do to a guy - a whole new life!
> 
> Now I know who can answer my what's this questions. How about the previous wren? It doesn't really look like my friendly house wren flying to her house (very darkish brown).
> 
> ...



Something to keep in mind when identifying birds is that they have two different sets of feathers each year. There is the "summer" or "breeding" plumage, and the "winter" or "non-breeding" plumage. Most birds look similar in both, although there are always small differences that are good to know to help you identify them during different seasons. Some birds have radically different summer plumage. Males are usually more colorful during summer/mating seasons. Additionally, you have to contend with juveniles, and for some birds (like bald eagles) multiple years of different juvi plumage that is like neither adult seasonal plumage. 

Birds have to molt, twice a year, in order to change their feathers like that. During transitory phases, when molting is actually occurring, it can often be quite difficult to identify some birds. "Old" feathers tend to be raddy, lack color, or be otherwise unidentifiable without more detailed knowledge about the plumage of each species, in all seasons, for all ages and genders.  

I highly recommend getting a bird identification guide. I am a personal fan of Sibley (they include a lot of excellent information on how to identify birds, areas of plumage on the body and head with official names for each region, etc), and their art is superb. There are plenty of other guides as well, but having at least one is fairly essential to solidly identify a bird you've never seen before.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2013)

WOW, thanks jrista. I do have some books but they're outdated so don't have the modern-day quality. Thanks for the recommendation. So, it can be tough and it's not just that I'm a dummy. ;D

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got my new 5D3 back from Canon service center calibration 2 days ago and even though it was dusk and getting dark, I tried it out on some ducks and Harry the Heron. Some shots were 6400 ISO or higher. Could never have done that with my 7D.
100-400L, f/7.1 handheld.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got my new 5D3 back from Canon service center calibration 2 days ago and even though it was dusk and getting dark, I tried it out on some ducks and Harry the Heron. Some shots were 6400 ISO or higher. Could never have done that with my 7D.
100-400L, f/7.1 handheld.


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Just got my new 5D3 back from Canon service center calibration 2 days ago and even though it was dusk and getting dark, I tried it out on some ducks and Harry the Heron. Some shots were 6400 ISO or higher. Could never have done that with my 7D.
> 100-400L, f/7.1 handheld.



I do like that second shot! Lovely.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2013)

Serendipidy, I know the feeling from when my 6D/300 came back from Canon! 

Very nice shots and wonderful color. I was out this AM at sunrise and have nothing to show for it. 

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Just got my new 5D3 back from Canon service center calibration 2 days ago and even though it was dusk and getting dark, I tried it out on some ducks and Harry the Heron. Some shots were 6400 ISO or higher. Could never have done that with my 7D.
> 100-400L, f/7.1 handheld.


I love the second picture. Aaron holding the fish, fish holding the bread.... You are THE heron photographer.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Moobark and click. I'm confident you're right. I was thrown by the yellow patches, which the Savannah also has. That was a great little video. I had no idea we had those sparrows here :-[ Just goes to show what a camera can do to a guy - a whole new life!
> 
> Now I know who can answer my what's this questions. How about the previous wren? It doesn't really look like my friendly house wren flying to her house (very darkish brown).
> 
> ...




Hello Jack,

I have a Boreal Design composite kayak. No problem for photography. I keep the camera between my legs while pladdling, there is no water at all inside or on the floor. I don’t recommend a two seater if you want to take pictures. Two single-seat kayaks are the best…. It’s more manoeuvrable, you do not have an other person in your field of view, and you can go by yourself if your wife doesn’t feel like it. (And it will save your marriage LOL ;D It’s difficult to synchronize for paddling and manoeuvring )

I use a monopod to stabilize the lens and camera. I raise it just high enough to get the camera in front of my eye while I’m seated, then, fold it back when I’m not using it. I use a Manfrotto 234, it’s working great.

I have sold my 7D, I’m now using my 1DX for every thing. The 7DII might be very interesting, but I’m going to stay with the 1DX for now. 

I’m sure that the combo 7DII / 6D can be more than fine for what you want to do though.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Just got my new 5D3 back from Canon service center calibration 2 days ago and even though it was dusk and getting dark, I tried it out on some ducks and Harry the Heron. Some shots were 6400 ISO or higher. Could never have done that with my 7D.
> 100-400L, f/7.1 handheld.




Harry the Heron is back!  Very nice shots Serendipidy.


----------



## Moobark (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Click and Jack.



Jack Douglas said:


> Must admit I'm getting confused with my sparrows! Is this a white-throated Moobark. Do you have Savannahs and do you know what to look for in keeping them straight?
> 
> 6D 300 X2 640th F11 ISO 1600
> 
> Jack



I'm sure it's a white-throated; Savannah sparrows lack the grey around the eyes. 
About that wren earlier, I don't know about you but house wrens are not friendly and are quite aggressive. When you said it scolded at you, I'm pretty sure it's a house wren.
On a darker note, they're known to pierce eggs of other cavity nesters like bluebirds. Have's an angry looking house wren (7D, ISO400, 1/800s, F/6.3, 700mm).
I prefer to differentiate wrens by song and habitat so I can't tell from your image alone what it is. Since you liked the video, here's their Winter Wren video:
Winter Wren Portrait


----------



## rpt (Sep 13, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my new 5D3 back from Canon service center calibration 2 days ago and even though it was dusk and getting dark, I tried it out on some ducks and Harry the Heron. Some shots were 6400 ISO or higher. Could never have done that with my 7D.
> ...


Yup! Lovely shot! How long do herons live? I should google that. We can expect such shots for a long time


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Moobark, it's nice to have your shots and your expertise. I had no idea that many of these little birds could be so similar and confusing. I feel overwhelmed but for now I'm just acquiring what I can and I'll get more into ID in the winter. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks very much Click. I will be looking into that model. What's your thoughts on an inflatable? How do you transport the unit? I'd sure love to be able to get on the water for shooting and on holidays.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 13, 2013)

No doubt on this being white-throat. 

6D 800th F5.6 ISO 2500

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 13, 2013)

AmbientLight, Jack, Don, Click and rpt....thanks for your replies and kind remarks. I'm glad you liked the shots.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 13, 2013)

Here's a couple more from today with my new 5D3. 

After shooting about 100 shots to test it out, the 5D3 worked fine. Then I sent it to Canon Service Center (Irvine,CA) for calibration with my 70-200Lii. Got it back 2 weeks later and the 1st time I used it 2 days ago (and every time since), I can't download the files to my MacBook Pro (v 10.6.) using the camera to USB cord. EOS Utility opens, recognizes the camera and when I click on download, it seems to initially try to download but then after 1 minute (with no downloads), it crashes and closes. I've downloaded the shots without any problems by putting the Sandisk CF card into my 7D or using my card reader. Bummer! Has anyone heard of this problem. I'm taking it into the Honolulu center tomorrow but they have very limited capability. :'(


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

Here's one out of my office window ... I don't know the name of this bird ... can anyone help identify? (its the same size of a sparrow)
Image made with Nikon D7100 + 18-300mm VR at 300mm, f/8, 1/640 sec, ISO 800 ... and cropped to death.

Edit: I just found out from a book (which I bought a few years but did not bother to read :-[) that its the Indian Silverbill (apparently it is also know as White-throated Munia)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

One more of its sibling or partner
Image made with Nikon D7100 + 18-300mm VR at 300mm, f/8, 1/640 sec, ISO 800 ... and cropped to death


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2013)

I love your Red-crested Cardinal Serendipidy. Nice shots.


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Here's one out of my office window ... I don't know the name of this bird ... can anyone help identify? (its the same size of a sparrow)
> Image made with Nikon D7100 + 18-300mm VR at 300mm, f/8, 1/640 sec, ISO 800 ... and cropped to death.



Where did you take this picture? The region might help to identify the bird. It looks like a juvenile.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

Click said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one out of my office window ... I don't know the name of this bird ... can anyone help identify? (its the same size of a sparrow)
> ...


Qatar


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Here's one out of my office window ... I don't know the name of this bird ... can anyone help identify? (its the same size of a sparrow)
> Image made with Nikon D7100 + 18-300mm VR at 300mm, f/8, 1/640 sec, ISO 800 ... and cropped to death.


I just found out from a book (which I bought a few years but did not bother to read :-[) that its the Indian Silverbill (apparently it is also know as White-throated Munia)


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks very much Click. I will be looking into that model. What's your thoughts on an inflatable? How do you transport the unit? I'd sure love to be able to get on the water for shooting and on holidays.
> 
> Jack



Hello Jack,

You are losing too much energy on inflatable kayak, and they are not very easy to paddle.
I suggest a roto-molded plastic or composite model. Roto-molded plastic kayaks are more affortable. 

Take a model with a rudder (foot-controlled rudder). The rudder is use to keep the kayak moving straight despite any current or wind. It is a lot easier!

Take a look here :

Current Designs

http://www.cdkayak.com/products/template/product_display.php?NID=93&SID=2a6c9e086d1d5ac3ee43cbb1f198ee61

Boreal Design

http://www.borealdesign.com/

I carry my kayak on a car roof rack. Thule has good models.

Being able to mix kayaking with photography is a great pleasure. 

Click


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Here's one out of my office window ... I don't know the name of this bird ... can anyone help identify? (its the same size of a sparrow)
> Image made with Nikon D7100 + 18-300mm VR at 300mm, f/8, 1/640 sec, ISO 800 ... and cropped to death.
> 
> Edit: I just found out from a book (which I bought a few years but did not bother to read :-[) that its the Indian Silverbill (apparently it is also know as White-throated Munia)



Very impressive - but I wouldn't call that cropped to death. Seeing the quality you got out of the D7100 led me to the excellent thread on the 70D D7100 shoot out in which you contributed. The D7100 came out better on IQ, but the 70D on AF. How consistent is the AF on the D7100 - the biggest drawback on the 7D and the reason I upgraded to the 5DIII is the poor reproducibility of its autofocus. After the review by Michaelthemaven I am tempted in two directions as I want a crop for bird photography and have given up waiting for the 7DII, the IQ of the D7100 against an improved autofocus in the 70D. What do you reckon Rienz?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

Indian Silverbill


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I just found out from a book (which I bought a few years but did not bother to read :-[) that its the Indian Silverbill (apparently it is also know as White-throated Munia)



Thanks, I didn't know that kind of bird. 

Nice pictures by the way.


----------



## rpt (Sep 13, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Here's a couple more from today with my new 5D3.
> 
> After shooting about 100 shots to test it out, the 5D3 worked fine. Then I sent it to Canon Service Center (Irvine,CA) for calibration with my 70-200Lii. Got it back 2 weeks later and the 1st time I used it 2 days ago (and every time since), I can't download the files to my MacBook Pro (v 10.6.) using the camera to USB cord. EOS Utility opens, recognizes the camera and when I click on download, it seems to initially try to download but then after 1 minute (with no downloads), it crashes and closes. I've downloaded the shots without any problems by putting the Sandisk CF card into my 7D or using my card reader. Bummer! Has anyone heard of this problem. I'm taking it into the Honolulu center tomorrow but they have very limited capability. :'(


This cardinal from south of the equator is posing for you! There has to be more than just bread you give him. 




Rienzphotoz said:


> Here's one out of my office window ... I don't know the name of this bird ... can anyone help identify? (its the same size of a sparrow)
> Image made with Nikon D7100 + 18-300mm VR at 300mm, f/8, 1/640 sec, ISO 800 ... and cropped to death.
> 
> Edit: I just found out from a book (which I bought a few years but did not bother to read :-[) that its the Indian Silverbill (apparently it is also know as White-throated Munia)


Great pictures Reinzphoto!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one out of my office window ... I don't know the name of this bird ... can anyone help identify? (its the same size of a sparrow)
> ...


That's a very difficult question to answer, coz I myself struggle with such questions and buying the D7100 was not an easy decision to make ... I too had the 7D (which I really like and miss), which was sold early last year to fund the 5D MK III ... the problem with full frame is that once you start using it, it is hard to go back to APS-C ... but despite the 5D MK III's magnificent IQ, I was missing the reach, especially for wildlife/bird photography ... I can crop the image from 5D MK III to match the same FOV of a crop sensor, but the resulting image loses far too many pixels for my liking. My reason for choosing D7100 over another Canon crop camera was:
1. I did not want to wait forever for 7D MK II (if/when that comes out)
2. D7100 has an additional crop factor of 1.3 (that's almost 2 times the reach of full frame) that too at 16MP
3. Canon 70D had not come out yet (I bought the D7100 in April 2013)

So those were the reasons, I chose D7100 ... if/when the D400 comes out and if it also has the extra 1.3 crop factor, I'll definitely buy it. As of now I am very happy with D7100, it gives me the reach and sharpness I need ... mind you, I only use it for bird photography (because I don't really like the Nikon colors), for everything else I use 5D MK III and EOS-M.
So far I've only been using iD7100 with the Nikkor 18-300mm VR lens, but I just bought a Sigma 150-500 OS (Nikon mount) last week and am really looking forward to take some photos with it ... I'll post some pics of a few bird pics I made with D7100 + Sigma 150-500 OS.
Coming back to your question about the AF consistency on the D7100 ... I do not use burst mode for more than 2 or 3 shots and the AF is spot on ... last saturday I took 83 photos of flying birds and only 5 images were out of focus (but that is most likely due to my lack of skill).

If Canon 70D has additional crop factor (the 1.3 crop like the D7100), I'd buy the 70D anyway over D7100 ... for me that is the *only* reason stopping me from getting the 70D.

I suppose if you don't need the additional 1.3 crop factor, you are probably better off with 70D ... but in my limited experience I can confidently say that the additional 1.3 crop factor (that too at 16MP) makes a big difference in bird photography. 

I hope you have less of a difficult time making up your mind about which one to buy than I did ... Happy shopping


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

Click said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that kind of bird.
> 
> Nice pictures by the way.





rpt said:


> Great pictures Reinzphoto!


Hi Click and rpt,
Thank you for your kind words


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2013)

Rienzphoto
I am not sure the extra 1.3x crop factor gives any more reach. The pixel size I think is 3.9 um for both the normal and the additional crop modes. Ok, the fov narrows by a further 1.3x but that is just by removing the outer rows of pixels leaving the same size image for what remains. You will get faster bursts but no more reach going into the 1.3 mode. B


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Click,

If I'd heard words such as you're saying I might already have a kayak but it would have been inflatable, which as you say, is probably not what I'd ultimately prefer. I guess it goes without saying that a photographer is going to be looking for relatively calm waters and so hopefully the risk to camera is minimal. When I get back into this purchase I'll probably send you a private message since you know many things that could make me feel more secure proceeding. A weight I saw quoted seems to suggest that it's not a big deal loading one onto a car top carrier, or two would fit nicely also.

Jack


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Rienzphoto
> I am not sure the extra 1.3x crop factor gives any more reach. The pixel size I think is 3.9 um for both the normal and the additional crop modes. Ok, the fov narrows by a further 1.3x but that is just by removing the outer rows of pixels leaving the same size image for what remains. You will get faster bursts but no more reach going into the 1.3 mode. B


Most of the time, for bird photography, I use the 1.3 crop mode on my D7100, and there is a significant difference between that and the normal mode. The D7100 has 24MP in the normal mode, with the additional 1.3 crop mode it still produces 16MP image, which is a significant difference if you were to compare it with a crop produced in PP (to get the same FOV), where the resulting image is less than 10MP and much less sharper. 
If I crop the image made with 1.3 mode even further in PP, I still get a far sharper image than an image cropped in PP from the normal mode (to get the same FOV) ... all the 3 images I posted here are made in 1.3 mode and cropped further in PP ... I speak from my limited experience of having used cropped and compared the images of 7D, 60D, 5D MKIII, D7000 & D7100.


----------



## jrista (Sep 13, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> WOW, thanks jrista. I do have some books but they're outdated so don't have the modern-day quality. Thanks for the recommendation. So, it can be tough and it's not just that I'm a dummy. ;D
> 
> Jack



Hah, no, your not a dummy. Identifying birds can be quite difficult. This diagram demonstrates why:







Yes, that is thirty, 30, THREE ZERO, different and distinct areas of a birds plumage that can differ between species. Sometimes it is only just a couple of them that differ, and again...you have male vs. female, juvi. vs. adult.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

Purple Heron (not sure why they call it that ... nothing was purple on this bird) ... also known as Ardea purpurea.
Image made with D7100 + 150-500 OS at 500mm, f/8, 1/1000sec, ISO 400 (this image is part of the first shoot with the my new Sigma 150-500mm OS lens I had received last Saturday)


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Purple Heron (not sure why they call it that ... nothing was purple on this bird) ... also known as Ardea purpurea.
> Image made with D7100 + 150-500 OS at 500mm, f/8, 1/1000sec, ISO 400 (this image is part of the first shoot with the my new Sigma 150-500mm OS lens I had received last Saturday)



That's a great shot Rienzphotoz. Well done Sir.


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Click,
> 
> If I'd heard words such as you're saying I might already have a kayak but it would have been inflatable, which as you say, is probably not what I'd ultimately prefer. I guess it goes without saying that a photographer is going to be looking for relatively calm waters and so hopefully the risk to camera is minimal. When I get back into this purchase I'll probably send you a private message since you know many things that could make me feel more secure proceeding. A weight I saw quoted seems to suggest that it's not a big deal loading one onto a car top carrier, or two would fit nicely also.
> 
> Jack



You're welcome Jack. It will be my pleasure to help you.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2013)

Rienzphoto
The Sigma 150-500 looks good. How are you finding your new lens?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

Click said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Purple Heron (not sure why they call it that ... nothing was purple on this bird) ... also known as Ardea purpurea.
> ...


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 13, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Rienzphoto
> The Sigma 10-500 looks good. How are you finding your new lens?


This is my second Sigma 150-500 OS ... the first is Canon mount (which I still have) and this new one is for the Nikon mount. This lens has to be stopped down to f/8 or smaller to get sharp pics, so it is meant only for daylight shoots ... I bought it only for bird photography, something that I only do during sufficient bright light ... for $908 (which is what I paid for this lens) I do not know of any lens that can reach 500mm with stabilization .... so, I'm pretty happy with it. Several years ago I did own the Bigma 50-500mm (non OS version) ... this newer Sigma 150-500 Os is a lot sharper. Also, this lens came with the newer (front/rear) lens caps (which they use for the ART series), they are of very good quality, far superior than what Canon and Nikon dish out.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 14, 2013)

Click said:


> I love your Red-crested Cardinal Serendipidy. Nice shots.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Purple Heron (not sure why they call it that ... nothing was purple on this bird) ... also known as Ardea purpurea.
> Image made with D7100 + 150-500 OS at 500mm, f/8, 1/1000sec, ISO 400 (this image is part of the first shoot with the my new Sigma 150-500mm OS lens I had received last Saturday)



Beautiful photo...great capture.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 14, 2013)

Click said:


> Green Heron 7D + 500f4L 1/200 f8 ISO 200



Click, that's a very nice shot of a beautiful bird! I love the colors you captured.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 14, 2013)

My 3 week old new 5D3 couldn't be fixed here, so it's back to Canon in Irvine, CA. Hope they can repair it.

Took these Moorhen shots 2 days ago with the 5D3 (downloaded with card reader) and 100-400L @ 400mm. F/6.3, 1/320s, ISO 2500 and 6400, handheld.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 14, 2013)

And also, from 2 days ago, Harry the Heron is back on the job. ;D

5D3, 100-400L.


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click, that's a very nice shot of a beautiful bird! I love the colors you captured.



Thank you Serendipidy.


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> And also, from 2 days ago, Harry the Heron is back on the job. ;D
> 
> 5D3, 100-400L.



Very nice close-up of your friend Harry.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 14, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > And also, from 2 days ago, Harry the Heron is back on the job. ;D
> ...



Thanks, my friend.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 14, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Purple Heron (not sure why they call it that ... nothing was purple on this bird) ... also known as Ardea purpurea.
> ...


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 14, 2013)

White-cheeked Tern (Sterna repressa)
Image made with D7100 + 150-500 OS at 500mm, f/8, 1/1000sec, ISO 400


----------



## steven kessel (Sep 15, 2013)

Swainson's Hawk with mouse.

5Diii, 400 DO + 1.4 extender, ISO 400, f7.1 @ 1/1250


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 15, 2013)

Very nice Steven. If only I could get the odd hawk out my way 

This would ahve been nice but it was in deep shadow late afternoon.

6D 300 X2 640th F6.3 ISO 12,800

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 15, 2013)

Help anyone! 

IDing these little birds is driving me nuts.

6D 300 X2 500th F7.1 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## Kernuak (Sep 15, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Help anyone!
> 
> IDing these little birds is driving me nuts.
> 
> ...


I have enough trouble identifying European warblers, so I'm not even going to attempt a North American one .


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Help anyone!
> 
> IDing these little birds is driving me nuts.
> 
> ...



Hello Jack

I think that the bird is a Tennesse Warbler.


Nice picture by the way.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Click (and Kernuak)!

I was wondering exactly that and I guess last night when I posted I was just too worn out and frustrated after looking at so many internet pictures, to have the needed patience. There sure are a lot of little birds that have dominant grey and touches of yellow. I wish there was a check list against a picture such as jrista was kind enough to post for me, where a person could enter something like "yellow rump' and be directed to all birds that fit that description and then the next entry would allow greater fine tuning etc. Especially since some items are definitive, such as eye circle is not full, or whatever.

Guess I was hoping life at my age wouldn't have to be so challenging! 

Here's two more shots that I think confirm. The dark eye stripe at a glance to me was a shadow but now it stands out after looking more closely.

Any more advice relative to good books or IDing sites??

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2013)

You're welcome my friend.



Jack Douglas said:


> Any more advice relative to good books or IDing sites??
> 
> Jack



I like these books: Stokes Field Guide to Birds Eastern region / Western region

http://10000birds.com/the-new-stokes-field-guides-to-birds-eastern-region-western-region-a-review-of-two-books.htm


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2013)

Green Heron 7D Canon 500 f4L 1/800 f8 ISO 400


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 15, 2013)

Click said:


> Green Heron 7D Canon 500 f4L 1/800 f8 ISO 400


 Great shot


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 15, 2013)

Click, thanks for the specific book suggestion. I will be acting on getting one or more very soon. Trouble is I'm busy and any spare time I want to get out and shoot not fool with shopping. Winter's coming and here in Alberta that means more spare time so .....

Are there any really good bird ID applications for computer, anyone?

Click, I appreciate all your posts - great shots.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 15, 2013)

OK, I lied. The order has been placed via Amazon and I'll be enjoying my book of western birds in a week or so!! 

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 15, 2013)

Click said:


> Green Heron 7D Canon 500 f4L 1/800 f8 ISO 400



Click,

Very nice Heron shot! I'm green with envy ;D
What a beautiful bird. Haven't seen any here.


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2013)

Rienzphotoz, Jack, and Serendipidy, Thank you for your kind words guys.


----------



## Mick (Sep 15, 2013)

Osprey leaving the water. Im keeping the fish shot for later.


----------



## petach (Sep 16, 2013)

Egret, Maldon Essex. 
5D Mk11 + 70-200L f/2.8 USM IS Mk11




Egret 4 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Nuthatch, Warley Place



Nuthatch by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Robin, Warley Place




Red Robin. by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Chaffinch, Warley Place




Male Chaffinch by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Female Chaffinch




Chaffinch Female by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Sep 16, 2013)

Mick said:


> Osprey leaving the water. Im keeping the fish shot for later.


Fantastic shor Mick! Look forward to the whole sequence.


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2013)

Mick said:


> Osprey leaving the water. Im keeping the fish shot for later.



Awesome shot. 8) Well done Sir!


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2013)

petach said:


> Egret, Maldon Essex.
> 5D Mk11 + 70-200L f/2.8 USM IS Mk11
> 
> Nuthatch, Warley Place
> ...



Very nice series Petach.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 16, 2013)

Shot this with my trusty 100-400 and the 5D3. The male on the wire was a real bad-a$$ shoving off the female as she repeatedly tried to take perch.


----------



## candyman (Sep 16, 2013)

Great photo!
It is almost like one is the instructor of flyinglessons for the other ;D


----------



## petach (Sep 16, 2013)

Click said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > Egret, Maldon Essex.
> ...



cheers


----------



## Moobark (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's a grey catbird that (if you pixel-peep) is surrounded by food. Too bad I couldn't catch it snatching one of those flies out of the air :-\ (7D, ISO400, 500mm, F/4, 1/800s) 

Next is a sunbathing northern mocking bird that didn't mind a giant shiny object walk up to it and make odd clicking noises  (7D, ISO400, 500mm, F/4.5, 1/640s)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice Moobark. Seems I'm in a lull right now, maybe it's the 26-30 degree fall weather we've been having but there just isn't too much to shoot!??

But here's one from a few weeks back. 6D X300 2000th F7.1 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful picture Jack. 8) Congrats for this one. Well done.


----------



## Moobark (Sep 17, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice Moobark. Seems I'm in a lull right now, maybe it's the 26-30 degree fall weather we've been having but there just isn't too much to shoot!??
> 
> But here's one from a few weeks back. 6D X300 2000th F7.1 ISO 1250
> 
> Jack



We had that heat wave too two weeks back. It's cold now and we're seeing a lot of migrants. 
RE: your humming bird. Sometimes whenever I browse this thread it feels like I don't do my 500 II justice. Nicely done!
Have a magnolia warbler in non-breeding plumage (7D, ISO1600, 500mm, F/4, 1/200s)


----------



## djrocks66 (Sep 17, 2013)

6D with 24-105 and 100-400. My first attempt to capture this guy.


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2013)

djrocks66 said:


> 6D with 24-105 and 100-400. My first attempt to capture this guy.



Very nice shots. Well done!


----------



## djrocks66 (Sep 17, 2013)

Click said:


> djrocks66 said:
> 
> 
> > 6D with 24-105 and 100-400. My first attempt to capture this guy.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 17, 2013)

It's fun to be a part of this thread with the varied and high quality shots that keep showing up from different folk. I'm already starting to get panic attacks knowing that my bird count is about to nose dive. There'll be nuthatches, chickadees, magpies and a few others like pine grosbeaks and Bohemian waxwings but nothing like summer!

Not to mention that the temperatures won't be kind. 

Jack


----------



## rpt (Sep 17, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> It's fun to be a part of this thread with the varied and high quality shots that keep showing up from different folk. I'm already starting to get panic attacks knowing that my bird count is about to nose dive. There'll be nuthatches, chickadees, magpies and a few others like pine grosbeaks and Bohemian waxwings but nothing like summer!
> 
> Not to mention that the temperatures won't be kind.
> 
> Jack


Why not migrate with the birdies 

If you plan to fly south (east) you are very welcome in Pune, India 

I am waiting for The November thru March period when a number of birds get to near (within 100 km radius) where I live.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 17, 2013)

Ah yes! I'm going to start flapping tonight, maybe in my sleep. Seriously, if finances hold up I'm really hoping to have the odd holiday. Which brings me to another point. If I go to Peru, which will probably include other SA destinations, I feel I must take my 300 2.8 lens, but having been to SA a couple times I can imagine I'd have to have it chained to my arm 24 hours a day and what would I carry it in when not shooting, and how does one deal with the airlines etc.? I'm tempted to think the 6D and 24-70 would be it but then I'd be kicking myself everytime some wildlife showed up, knowing me 

Any brief thoughts anyone on shooting birds far from home?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 17, 2013)

Had my 300 X2 on my friends 70D tonight but the sun was setting and it just wasn't working out. We did shoot the moon and I sure like the prospects of 20+ MP crop and the extra reach (7D2 where are you?). I will be doing a more serious evaluation probably Sunday and hopefully will have some bird shots to post.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 17, 2013)

7D, 100-400L @400, f/6.3


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 17, 2013)

Big fish dinner ;D
7D, 100-400L @400, f/5.6, 1/200s, ISO 320, Better Beamer flash, handheld


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice shots Sir! "Bon appetit"


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 17, 2013)

Click said:


> Very nice shots Sir! "Bon appetit"



Thanks, Click. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 17, 2013)

In honor of the 2016 Summer Olympic Games in Brazil, Barry, my Brazilian Cardinal friend, says "see you in Rio...Live the Dream"


----------



## J.R. (Sep 17, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> In honor of the 2016 Summer Olympic Games in Brazil, Barry, my Brazilian Cardinal friend, says "see you in Rio...Live the Dream"



Nice


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2013)

It's a beautiful Cardinal. Nicely done Serendipidy.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 17, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Big fish dinner ;D
> 7D, 100-400L @400, f/5.6, 1/200s, ISO 320, Better Beamer flash, handheld


That is a mouthful ... nice shots!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks...J.R., Click, and Rienzphotoz.


----------



## rpt (Sep 18, 2013)

Lovely shots Serendipidy!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 18, 2013)

rpt said:


> Lovely shots Serendipidy!



Thanks, rpt


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2013)

Click, click, thank you, thank you. Got my Stokes Western book 5 minutes ago and I'm thrilled. Now if only each pic was full page! 

So, for anyone wondering, you won't regret a purchase of this book.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click, click, thank you, thank you. Got my Stokes Western book 5 minutes ago and I'm thrilled. Now if only each pic was full page!
> 
> So, for anyone wondering, you won't regret a purchase of this book.
> 
> Jack



You're welcome Jack. Enjoy your book my friend !


----------



## ERHP (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice shots of that fish eating monster Serendipidy! 

Finally had a Belted Kingfisher fly close enough to get a somewhat decent shot of it, but unfortunately I still only got to use about half of the pixels. Still cool to watch though.
5D MKIII : 800mm : 1/1600 : f/8 : ISO 400


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 19, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Nice shots of that fish eating monster Serendipidy!
> 
> Finally had a Belted Kingfisher fly close enough to get a somewhat decent shot of it, but unfortunately I still only got to use about half of the pixels. Still cool to watch though.
> 5D MKIII : 800mm : 1/1600 : f/8 : ISO 400



Thanks....I like your Kingfisher BIF shot. I hear they can really move fast.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 19, 2013)

A "Bird"portrait....


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Finally had a Belted Kingfisher fly close enough to get a somewhat decent shot of it, but unfortunately I still only got to use about half of the pixels. Still cool to watch though.
> 5D MKIII : 800mm : 1/1600 : f/8 : ISO 400




Very nice shot ERHP. Well done!


----------



## Maxaperture (Sep 19, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Finally had a Belted Kingfisher fly close enough to get a somewhat decent shot of it, but unfortunately I still only got to use about half of the pixels. Still cool to watch though.
> 5D MKIII : 800mm : 1/1600 : f/8 : ISO 400



Awesome, superb timing, and great focussing.


----------



## rpt (Sep 19, 2013)

Click said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Finally had a Belted Kingfisher fly close enough to get a somewhat decent shot of it, but unfortunately I still only got to use about half of the pixels. Still cool to watch though.
> ...


Yup! Excellent!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 19, 2013)

Northstar said:


> A "Bird"portrait....



LOL...how about a BIF shot ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 20, 2013)

Went for an evening paddle, and while waiting for the sunset saw some ducks with an interesting late-evening colour on everything. Shot with an SX-50 around 800mm from a kayak....


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 20, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Went for an evening paddle, and while waiting for the sunset saw some ducks with an interesting late-evening colour on everything. Shot with an SX-50 around 800mm from a kayak....



Really nice shot, Don. Cool effects on the water.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 20, 2013)

Just got my new 5D3 back from Canon service. On the way home, I stopped to take shots of some wild feral Moa.The Moa, or Red Junglefowl, is the ancestor of all domesticated chickens, according to DNA studies. The bird originated in Asia, likely in Thailand, where it was first domesticated. Japanese researchers have compared DNA and found that every breed of domesticated chickens descended from these Red Junglefowl which they now believe were first domesticated 8,000 years ago. The first Polynesians brought the Moa with them to Hawaii in their voyaging canoes. These feral Moa found today in Hawaii have interbred with domestic chickens. Took these photos for my wife (she loves looking at chickens/roosters).

5D3, EXIF in file


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 20, 2013)

Serendipidy, very cute and interesting. Thanks for that.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Went for an evening paddle, and while waiting for the sunset saw some ducks with an interesting late-evening colour on everything. Shot with an SX-50 around 800mm from a kayak....



Lovely picture Don.


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2013)

Serendipidy, very nice pictures.


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2013)

OK, It's my Tern...


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 21, 2013)

Click said:


> OK, It's my Tern...



LOL...beautiful shot. Sharp with nice composition and creamy bokeh. Well done, sir!


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you my fiend.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 21, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > A "Bird"portrait....
> ...



It's a rare image, but here ya go serendipity....BIF


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 21, 2013)

I think Northstar might be a bit of a bird brain! 

Observed, but couldn't catch it ( ), a muskrat harassing ducks, I swear just for the fun of it -was pretty cute.

Don't have any bird shots of late as I had to vacate my stool. 

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 21, 2013)

Northstar said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...



Nice capture at just the right moment, Northstar


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 21, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don't have any bird shots of late as I had to vacate my stool.
> Jack



I can see why you had to Vamoose ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 21, 2013)

Anything for a laugh. 

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 21, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Anything for a laugh.
> 
> Jack



That was a very funny photo of the moose looking at your vacated seat. And they say that laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 21, 2013)

Fortunately he was more curious than anything! Looked me right in the eye! 

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 21, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Fortunately he was more curious than anything! Looked me right in the eye!
> 
> Jack



Wow! Great photo, Jack. We rarely (never) see Moose here...but lots of Mongoose


----------



## Northstar (Sep 21, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Fortunately he was more curious than anything! Looked me right in the eye!
> 
> Jack



What part of the country is that Jack? Or are u in Canada?


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2013)

I see, we are in the furry bird thread now. ;D

Very nice shot Jack.


----------



## chauncey (Sep 21, 2013)

I finally took the time to microadjust my 300mm 2.8 lens using the trusty yardstick/fluorescent tape method...here's a couple 800 px crops









As well as the litter collecting abilities of a GBH...gotta love the M&M candies.





.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 21, 2013)

chauncey said:


> I finally took the time to microadjust my 300mm 2.8 lens using the trusty yardstick/fluorescent tape method...here's a couple 800 px crops
> 
> 
> 
> ...




humm....not sure what to say here...are these posted the way you wanted?


----------



## ERHP (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks all!

Cool Moa! The roosters always seem to have the brightest colors. I've seen some 'imports' on farms before, apparently a larger business than I would have thought.

Nice Tern, Click. Now the terning puns....

Don Haines, really cool reflection in the water. I need to take the SX50 out for a spin instead of lugging one of the gargantuan twins along. Do you use a bag/housing or just say it's cheap enough to replace?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 21, 2013)

Believe it or not Northstar, I'm about 15 minutes east of Edmonton, Alberta, Canada, not exactly in the wild but you know how it is with moose and deer, a little bush and they'll venture there. I had a moose looking in my bedroom window once (I live on 3 acres).  Usually just mamas and young ones, not trophies.

It's kind of cool when the focus shifts for a bit away from birds especially when the birds just aren't showing up! That's about the only time I wished I had less lens.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Nice Tern, Click. Now the terning puns....




Thank you Sir!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 21, 2013)

Some recent shots...EXIF in files.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 21, 2013)

Few more


----------



## rpt (Sep 22, 2013)

chauncey said:


> I finally took the time to microadjust my 300mm 2.8 lens using the trusty yardstick/fluorescent tape method...here's a couple 800 px crops
> 
> As well as the litter collecting abilities of a GBH...gotta love the M&M candies.
> 
> .


Something seems off. Try doing AFMA using the 5% target from this article.
http://regex.info/blog/photo-tech/focus-chart

I printed on A4 and A3 for the wider and longer lengths. This is before I bought FoCal. I believe ML has AFMA tool built into it but I do not have the latest build. Waiting for the Alpha-4 to be released. They seem to be taking their time. One year and counting...


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Some recent shots...EXIF in files.



Ha ha, Harry the Heron is back... 

Very nice shot Serendipidy. I like your duck too. Well done!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 22, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Some recent shots...EXIF in files.
> ...



Thank you my friend.


----------



## rpt (Sep 22, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Some recent shots...EXIF in files.
> ...


Yup. Lovely duck portraits. 

Now you need to get a sequence of Harry Fischer actually fishing. Or is it that he fishes and then waddles up to your door and demands his picture be taken?


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 22, 2013)

Parakeet


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 22, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> Parakeet



Nice colors


----------



## Eldar (Sep 22, 2013)

Common Goldeneye (Bucephala clangula). Canon 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II, 1.4xIII handheld


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 22, 2013)

Taken earlier today with 7D, 100-400L @400mm, f/5.6, handheld. 

The Pacific Golden Plover (Pluvialis fulva), known as Kolea in the Hawaiian language, is a frequent visitor to the Hawaiian Islands during the winter months. They are shore birds that fly long distances between wintering grounds and nesting grounds. Pacific Golden Plovers who winter in Hawai’i must fly over 3,000 miles non-stop to their nesting grounds in arctic Alaska or Siberia.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Common Goldeneye (Bucephala clangula). Canon 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II, 1.4xIII handheld



Nice composition Eldar. Well done.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2013)

New subject this morning.  Very nice shots Serendipidy, and thanks for the information about the Kolea. 
I agree with them, Hawaii is a great place to spend the winter. 8)


----------



## Northstar (Sep 22, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Common Goldeneye (Bucephala clangula). Canon 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II, 1.4xIII handheld



I find this to be a beautiful capture, and I love the look on the Goldeneye's face...."I'm cool" he says.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, I was very happy when this little guy climbed up on the waterlily leaf, with that one perfect flower and posed for me.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 22, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Common Goldeneye (Bucephala clangula). Canon 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II, 1.4xIII handheld



It's shots like this that help me get off to a good day. Heart warming, Eldar.

Keep it up Serendipidy!

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Sep 22, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Common Goldeneye (Bucephala clangula). Canon 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II, 1.4xIII handheld
> ...


Thanks Jack, most appreciated


----------



## Omar H (Sep 22, 2013)

My best Hummingbird of this season...




Colibri by Omar H, on Flickr


----------



## MonteGraham (Sep 22, 2013)

Omar H said:


> My best Hummingbird of this season...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 22, 2013)

Omar H said:


> My best Hummingbird of this season...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice BIF capture of a beautiful hummer. Looks like a plane banking.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 22, 2013)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



Ask...and you might receive


----------



## ERHP (Sep 23, 2013)

Heh, looks like the fish just jumped into his bill serendipidy!

Nice shot of the Goldeneye, Eldar!

And the hummer turning in midflight, definitely a cool action shot!


----------



## freeomega (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey guys,

It's been a while I've been on here, but I never posted.

Anyhow, here my first post.

Have a great day!


----------



## rpt (Sep 23, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


Certainly looks like it humped into Harry's mouth! Great shots!




freeomega said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It's been a while I've been on here, but I never posted.
> 
> ...


Great pictures. Welcome!




Omar H said:


> My best Hummingbird of this season...


Lovely! Looks light a fighter jet! A F35 with a beak


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2013)

freeomega said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It's been a while I've been on here, but I never posted.
> 
> ...



Great shots freeomega .... And Welcome to cr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2013)

Very nice shots, all, and nice to have newcomers to add to the variety! Boy, now I know what hummer shot I'd like to get!!

Sadly, I have nothing new to show as my deck project has taken over my life. 

After this summer's daily outings, it feels like a part of me has died. 

Jack


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 24, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Omar H said:
> 
> 
> > My best Hummingbird of this season...
> ...


Awesome image! You're right Serendipidy, he looks like he's banking, zeroing in on a target! Target lock on!


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 24, 2013)

freeomega said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It's been a while I've been on here, but I never posted.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Max! Excellent images! Is that some type of Kestrel or another type of Falcon?


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 24, 2013)

My backyard version of "Angry Birds" :


----------



## Menace (Sep 24, 2013)

5D III + 70-200 2.8 II


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 24, 2013)

From today. 5D3, 100-400L


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 24, 2013)

few more.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2013)

First picture: Harry the Heron is waiting for a table. ;D
Second picture: Harry the Herron is washing is beak before breakfast.
Then, Harry the Heron is having breakfast.

Very nice shots Serendipidy.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 24, 2013)

freeomega said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It's been a while I've been on here, but I never posted.
> 
> ...



Excellent shots!


----------



## freeomega (Sep 24, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Welcome to the forum Max! Excellent images! Is that some type of Kestrel or another type of Falcon?




If I am not mistaken, it is a Broad-Winged Hawk. It looks very close to a Peregrine Falcon though.


----------



## freeomega (Sep 24, 2013)

I thought I would post this one too... 

I swear, this is not a montage... They were there at the same exact time... and this was shot in our backyard 

This was taken a few seconds after the Broad-winged Hawk posted earlier.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 24, 2013)

Cool to get a pair of fairly diverse birds in the same shot like that, freeomega! 

Harry has to be one of the best fed BCNH's I've seen, serendipidy. Cool shots, as always!

Sunday, I spotted a Loggerhead Shrike perched in a bush. Took a little while to get something other than the head on shot. Now if I could just catch him/her with some prey.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 24, 2013)

Very nice shots, keep up the good work Guys!

As you're shooting think of me cutting and welding SS tubing for my deck -ugh. But I must resist the urge to head out with the camera! 

Jack


----------



## degies (Sep 24, 2013)

Just some recent shots


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2013)

degies said:


> Just some recent shots



Beautiful colorful birds. Well done degies


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 24, 2013)

Click said:


> degies said:
> 
> 
> > Just some recent shots
> ...


+1...and they look so cute.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 24, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Cool to get a pair of fairly diverse birds in the same shot like that, freeomega!
> 
> Harry has to be one of the best fed BCNH's I've seen, serendipidy. Cool shots, as always!
> 
> Sunday, I spotted a Loggerhead Shrike perched in a bush. Took a little while to get something other than the head on shot. Now if I could just catch him/her with some prey.



Very nice. Well composed and sharp. Colors complement each other.


----------



## rpt (Sep 25, 2013)

Menace said:


> 5D III + 70-200 2.8 II


Excellent portrait! Where did you take it?


----------



## rpt (Sep 25, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > degies said:
> ...


+1

I love the colours.


----------



## rpt (Sep 25, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Cool to get a pair of fairly diverse birds in the same shot like that, freeomega!
> 
> Harry has to be one of the best fed BCNH's I've seen, serendipidy. Cool shots, as always!
> 
> Sunday, I spotted a Loggerhead Shrike perched in a bush. Took a little while to get something other than the head on shot. Now if I could just catch him/her with some prey.


Lovely!




freeomega said:


> I thought I would post this one too...
> 
> I swear, this is not a montage... They were there at the same exact time... and this was shot in our backyard
> 
> This was taken a few seconds after the Broad-winged Hawk posted earlier.


Nice! Quite unique to be able to get a variety of birds in a single shot.


----------



## rpt (Sep 25, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> From today. 5D3, 100-400L


I like the portrait.

Until yesterday, I always imagined that Harry would be wading in water to catch his prey.

Oh, btw, I like the "Bait, prey and Fisher" picture too.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 25, 2013)

rpt said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > From today. 5D3, 100-400L
> ...



Thanks  He hates getting his feet wet, so he just stands waiting on the bank at water's edge.
He waits on the bridge concrete wall in front of my house for several hours until I come out and help him catch fish. He and I have perfected this and he catches about 20 fish every afternoon until he is full or I'm out of bread which takes about 20 minutes. As soon as I appear with the bread, 2 cardinals, a moorhen and several ducks arrive in quick order for a bread handout (the Heron hates bread).
Some from this afternoon.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 25, 2013)

My moorhen friend (Morey) gets a bread handout every evening with Harry and me. He will swim a long way to us, eat a little morsel, swim out of sight, and then return for seconds later as he is doing here. As I was quitting, I saw that Harry wasn't the only one catching fish tonight on our canal. ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey Serendipidy, it was nice to see the location you're shooting from to get some perspective of what's taking place. It's prompted me to add this shot of where the vast majority of my summer birds were shot.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 25, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Serendipidy, it was nice to see the location you're shooting from to get some perspective of what's taking place. It's prompted me to add this shot of where the vast majority of my summer birds were shot.
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,

Thanks for posting that, it's a very lovely and peaceful looking pond you have. Is it far from your house and do you shot just from the land or do you go out in a boat too? My small yard fronts the canal/drainage ditch, so I only have literally to walk 20-30 yards to where I shoot the heron and other birds. I admit it, I'm lazy. ;D


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2013)

It's always a pleasure to look at your pictures Serendipidy. Keep posting them.


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Cool to get a pair of fairly diverse birds in the same shot like that, freeomega!
> 
> Harry has to be one of the best fed BCNH's I've seen, serendipidy. Cool shots, as always!
> 
> Sunday, I spotted a Loggerhead Shrike perched in a bush. Took a little while to get something other than the head on shot. Now if I could just catch him/her with some prey.



Very nice shot ERHP. Looking forward to see more pictures of that bird.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 25, 2013)

Serendipidy, I've been lazy this summer and trying to balance house and yard repairs with photograpy so that explains the reliance on the pond. It's a 4 or 5 minute walk from my house. Since it's a remnant beaver pond it's not deep enough or large enough to go on the water (well it is possible but not too practical). Thirty seconds from my house is another smaller beaver pond where I shoot also but I didn't put out food in the spring and so the birds gravitated to the bigger pond. Next year that'll change!  One year I had Canada geese nesting there. I'm also a ten minute drive from Elk Island National park where the bison are kept and that's a similar setting of prairie wetlands etc. All in all, not a bad place to live (except winter!).

Jack


----------



## rpt (Sep 25, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> My moorhen friend (Morey) gets a bread handout every evening with Harry and me. He will swim a long way to us, eat a little morsel, swim out of sight, and then return for seconds later as he is doing here. As I was quitting, I saw that Harry wasn't the only one catching fish tonight on our canal. ;D


Must have been fun taking pictures. What did he get in the end? A shoe? Or a broken line?


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 25, 2013)

Click said:


> It's always a pleasure to look at your pictures Serendipidy. Keep posting them.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 25, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Serendipidy, I've been lazy this summer and trying to balance house and yard repairs with photograpy so that explains the reliance on the pond. It's a 4 or 5 minute walk from my house. Since it's a remnant beaver pond it's not deep enough or large enough to go on the water (well it is possible but not too practical). Thirty seconds from my house is another smaller beaver pond where I shoot also but I didn't put out food in the spring and so the birds gravitated to the bigger pond. Next year that'll change!  One year I had Canada geese nesting there. I'm also a ten minute drive from Elk Island National park where the bison are kept and that's a similar setting of prairie wetlands etc. All in all, not a bad place to live (except winter!).
> 
> Jack



Sounds very nice there. Winter photos can be very serene. If you take any bison shots, be sure to post some.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 25, 2013)

rpt said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > My moorhen friend (Morey) gets a bread handout every evening with Harry and me. He will swim a long way to us, eat a little morsel, swim out of sight, and then return for seconds later as he is doing here. As I was quitting, I saw that Harry wasn't the only one catching fish tonight on our canal. ;D
> ...



Hi rpt,

I didn't stick around to see the outcome, but he is really pulling hard and bending that rod. My guess is a snagged line (but they do have barracuda in that lake). ;D


----------



## degies (Sep 25, 2013)

Why I hate birds in cages


----------



## Mick (Sep 27, 2013)

Mono Osprey


----------



## Mick (Sep 27, 2013)

More mono Osprey


----------



## Mick (Sep 27, 2013)

Gone fishing


----------



## rpt (Sep 28, 2013)

Lovely shots Mick!


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2013)

rpt said:


> Lovely shots Mick!



+1 Well done!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 28, 2013)

Some shots of Muscovy ducks from yesterday. They were crossing the street several blocks from my house, so I grabbed my 5D3 and 70-200Lii and went back to get these.
Source:Wikipedia
The Muscovy Duck (Cairina moschata) is a large duck native to Mexico, Central, and South America. Small wild and feral breeding populations have established themselves in the United States, particularly in the lower Rio Grande Valley of Texas, as well as in many other parts of North America, including southern Canada. Feral Muscovy Ducks are found in New Zealand and have also been reported in parts of Europe.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 28, 2013)

A few more Muscovy ducks and a mallard. 5D3 and 70-200Lii.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice Serendipidy, ducks that almost look like chickens. As always, appreciate the info.

The best I could do today of a young ceder waxwing.

6D 300 X2 640th F8 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> The best I could do today of a young ceder waxwing.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 640th F8 ISO 1250
> 
> Jack



Lovely one Jack. Well done.


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 28, 2013)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > The best I could do today of a young ceder waxwing.
> ...


Indeed, quite nice!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 28, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice Serendipidy, ducks that almost look like chickens. As always, appreciate the info.
> 
> The best I could do today of a young ceder waxwing.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Jack.
Beautiful shot of a waxwing! Love the colors, composition and creamy bokeh. Well done.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice pictures Serendipidy. Thanks for the information about the Muscovy duck.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 29, 2013)

Cool Muscovy Duck shots! Someone let a 'semi domesticated' one go at one of the local lakes. 

Nice Waxwing, Jack! 

Here is a Western Bluebird that took a moment to pose for me.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 29, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Cool Muscovy Duck shots! Someone let a 'semi domesticated' one go at one of the local lakes.
> 
> Nice Waxwing, Jack!
> 
> Here is a Western Bluebird that took a moment to pose for me.



Lovely photo, ERHP. Sharp with beautiful bokeh! Pastel like colors. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Here is a Western Bluebird that took a moment to pose for me.



Nice composition and very sharp. Well done ERHP.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 29, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Cool Muscovy Duck shots! Someone let a 'semi domesticated' one go at one of the local lakes.
> 
> Nice Waxwing, Jack!
> 
> Here is a Western Bluebird that took a moment to pose for me.




Very nice bokeh and sharpness...what lens did you use ?


----------



## FallsGuy (Sep 29, 2013)

Caught this egret in Kitty Hawk Woods this past week.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Click, serendipidy and Northstar! This was with the 800 on a 5D MK III. Keep hoping one of the really bright males will land that close.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the encouraging words, guys. 

More lovely shots posted! I'm really struck by something in the egret shot - white against white?? Anyway I find it to be a very appealing shot, well done.

Having worked all day Friday and being beat, it was just before sunset and getting cloudy when all the robins that are congregating and other birds were out in number. My wife says get your camera, there's a lot of birds. I replied, it's just too dark, but couldn't resist. Well, there were some opportunites and I got others similar to this one and was excited until I opened them on the computer. I couldn't really get close enough but normally I'd be able to get away with a little cropping.

So, the question is, given the high ISO needed is this counter productive or should I accept it as better than nothing? Any thoughts? I think I fellt more negative than positive.

6D 300 X2 640th F5.6 ISO 10K

Guess this is a prime example of where a flash is needed!

JDW


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 29, 2013)

From this afternoon, Harry's dinner time. 5D3, 100-400L @400mm, f/7.1, handheld and cropped.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 29, 2013)

FallsGuy said:


> Caught this egret in Kitty Hawk Woods this past week.



Really nice capture!


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 29, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words, guys.
> 
> More lovely shots posted! I'm really struck by something in the egret shot - white against white?? Anyway I find it to be a very appealing shot, well done.
> 
> ...



Hey Jack,

That's a really beautiful shot...gorgeous. I love the colors and the action. Definitely well worth the effort. 

edit: Personally, I prefer natural light rather than flash whenever possible. I did a double take when I saw ISO was 10K. I am amazed. Did you have to use noise reduction in pp?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Serendipidy, I only use DPP and checking I see a little sharpening and I've bumped the NR from default 6 to 8 out of 20 - really not much. As stated I find the shot disappointing becasue of what it might have been rather than knocking ISO 10K. I guess it comes down to basically, is the composition worthy enough to accept the grain and lack of sharpness??

Here's one in the sequence where it is totally untouched and I see the ISO was up to 12.8K, and it shows!

Jack


----------



## rpt (Sep 29, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Serendipidy, I only use DPP and checking I see a little sharpening and I've bumped the NR from default 6 to 8 out of 20 - really not much. As stated I find the shot disappointing becasue of what it might have been rather than knocking ISO 10K. I guess it comes down to basically, is the composition worthy enough to accept the grain and lack of sharpness??
> 
> Here's one in the sequence where it is totally untouched and I see the ISO was up to 12.8K, and it shows!
> 
> Jack


Jack, I believe that sharing trumps sharpness, grain, ISO etc. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stein (Sep 29, 2013)

http://tromsofoto.smugmug.com/BirdsoftheNorth/Passerines/i-CGLnTvH/1/XL/_MG_0270-XL.jpg

Greenfinch in my garden 7d 300mm f5


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> From this afternoon, Harry's dinner time. 5D3, 100-400L @400mm, f/7.1, handheld and cropped.



Harry the Heron is doing well.  Nice shots Serendipidy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2013)

Lovely little finch, Stein.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Sep 29, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > From this afternoon, Harry's dinner time. 5D3, 100-400L @400mm, f/7.1, handheld and cropped.
> ...


So is Serendipidy's bread maker


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 30, 2013)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



LOL....I need to find a store that will give me old bread for free. ;D


----------



## candc (Sep 30, 2013)

This guy looks like he has been in a few scrapes?


----------



## candc (Sep 30, 2013)

wind blowing up your skirt?


----------



## candc (Sep 30, 2013)

kontent kookaburra


----------



## rpt (Sep 30, 2013)

candc said:


> This guy looks like he has been in a few scrapes?


Must have been one hell of a brawl! Do you see this chap often?

Nice pictures!


----------



## candc (Sep 30, 2013)

thanks, i was on holiday in yalingup and he was hanging around, not the prettiest but i thought he had character?


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 30, 2013)

candc said:


> wind blowing up your skirt?



Is that a Marilyn Monroe bird ;D

Great shots. Like your kookaburra.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 30, 2013)

Several days ago, my neighbor across the canal built a wooden perch over the water for Harry. He likes it and is very good from that vantage point. Some from this afternoon. 5D3, 100-400L @400mm.


----------



## Sella174 (Sep 30, 2013)

Cape sparrow (_Passer melanurus_) ... Canon EOS 30D with EF 400mm f/5.6L USM lens.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Several days ago, my neighbor across the canal built a wooden perch over the water for Harry. He likes it and is very good from that vantage point. Some from this afternoon. 5D3, 100-400L @400mm.



It seems that everybody likes Harry the Heron.  Very nice shots Serendipidy.


----------



## candc (Sep 30, 2013)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Several days ago, my neighbor across the canal built a wooden perch over the water for Harry. He likes it and is very good from that vantage point. Some from this afternoon. 5D3, 100-400L @400mm.
> ...


Everybody except the fish that is. Nice photos


----------



## Moobark (Sep 30, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Several days ago, my neighbor across the canal built a wooden perch over the water for Harry. He likes it and is very good from that vantage point. Some from this afternoon. 5D3, 100-400L @400mm.



I wish the BCN herons around my area were half as tame as Harry there. Nice pictures.

Here's a young Red-tailed hawk. (7D, ISO800, 1/2000s, 500mm, F/4.5)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 30, 2013)

Moobark, boy is little miss redtail giving you the eye! Very nice.

Dito my thoughts on having BCN heron's 1/10 as tame as Harry! I'm lucky if I can get within 100' if I'm lucky enough to ever see one. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2013)

Moobark said:


> Here's a young Red-tailed hawk. (7D, ISO800, 1/2000s, 500mm, F/4.5)



Beautiful shot Moobark. Well done Sir.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 1, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Don Haines, really cool reflection in the water. I need to take the SX50 out for a spin instead of lugging one of the gargantuan twins along. Do you use a bag/housing or just say it's cheap enough to replace?



I have a dry bag that I keep it in when not in use..... plus if disaster strikes it is cheap to replace....


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 1, 2013)

A Greater Yellowlegs walking along the water's edge...

Shot with 60D, 70-200F4 at 1/2500 second and F8


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> A Greater Yellowlegs walking along the water's edge...
> 
> Shot with 60D, 70-200F4 at 1/2500 second and F8




Nicely done Sir.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 1, 2013)

Click said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > A Greater Yellowlegs walking along the water's edge...
> ...


They tend to walk along the shoreline, so the trick is to get ahead of them, get the camera ready, lie down and stay still, and "ambush" them as they walk past....


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

Moobark said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Several days ago, my neighbor across the canal built a wooden perch over the water for Harry. He likes it and is very good from that vantage point. Some from this afternoon. 5D3, 100-400L @400mm.
> ...


Nice one Moobark!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> A Greater Yellowlegs walking along the water's edge...
> 
> Shot with 60D, 70-200F4 at 1/2500 second and F8


Very nice Don!!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> Cape sparrow (_Passer melanurus_) ... Canon EOS 30D with EF 400mm f/5.6L USM lens.


That Cape Sparrow is a beauty Sella!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Several days ago, my neighbor across the canal built a wooden perch over the water for Harry. He likes it and is very good from that vantage point. Some from this afternoon. 5D3, 100-400L @400mm.


The perch is a great idea! Looks like he likes it for sure... the little fish doesn't seem to care for it though! Nice job Serendipidy! ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Serendipidy, I only use DPP and checking I see a little sharpening and I've bumped the NR from default 6 to 8 out of 20 - really not much. As stated I find the shot disappointing becasue of what it might have been rather than knocking ISO 10K. I guess it comes down to basically, is the composition worthy enough to accept the grain and lack of sharpness??
> 
> Here's one in the sequence where it is totally untouched and I see the ISO was up to 12.8K, and it shows!
> 
> Jack


Jack, I'm with Click and others, it's a lovely image. Do you think you may have reduced your shutter speed to perhaps 1/250th and perhaps not had to hit the 10k iso range?


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

FallsGuy said:


> Caught this egret in Kitty Hawk Woods this past week.


nice image FallsGuy!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Cool Muscovy Duck shots! Someone let a 'semi domesticated' one go at one of the local lakes.
> 
> Nice Waxwing, Jack!
> 
> Here is a Western Bluebird that took a moment to pose for me.


Sweet! You nailed this one ERHP! ;D


----------



## nonac (Oct 1, 2013)

5d Mk III, 70-200 2.8L II @200mm, ISO 400, 1/[email protected]/2.8. Very tight crop. This lens never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

nonac said:


> 5d Mk III, 70-200 2.8L II @200mm, ISO 400, 1/[email protected]/2.8. Very tight crop. This lens never ceases to amaze me!


Beautiful Portrait Nonac!


----------



## nonac (Oct 1, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > 5d Mk III, 70-200 2.8L II @200mm, ISO 400, 1/[email protected]/2.8. Very tight crop. This lens never ceases to amaze me!
> ...



Thanks. I really like how the sunlight hi-lighted the feathers on the edges. It also seemed to make the beak almost glow.


----------



## candc (Oct 1, 2013)

nonac said:


> 5d Mk III, 70-200 2.8L II @200mm, ISO 400, 1/[email protected]/2.8. Very tight crop. This lens never ceases to amaze me!


that truly is beautiful the way the light is illuminating the beak like that


----------



## rpt (Oct 1, 2013)

candc said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > 5d Mk III, 70-200 2.8L II @200mm, ISO 400, 1/[email protected]/2.8. Very tight crop. This lens never ceases to amaze me!
> ...


+1

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

Little Blue Heron
5dIII and 100-400mmL
1/1600th
f/5.6
iso - 3200

Sadly, it was getting dark out when i saw this guy coming home from shooting a quick Real Estate gig in jpeg. Totally forgot to change my settings! I hate it when that happens!! I go from this ;D to this :-X

Right when I realized, I stopped to switch back over to Raw and someone walked up and scared him with a Boo! Why would one do that?


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

One more for good measure! He was all shook up! :


----------



## candc (Oct 1, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> One more for good measure! He was all shook up! :


that's comical, looks like a dog shaking off water, nice photos, looks like a cartoon character.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

candc said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > One more for good measure! He was all shook up! :
> ...


Thanks Candc, I thought it was pretty funny too. I didn't even see the drops shake off until I got it in post!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 1, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Serendipidy, I only use DPP and checking I see a little sharpening and I've bumped the NR from default 6 to 8 out of 20 - really not much. As stated I find the shot disappointing becasue of what it might have been rather than knocking ISO 10K. I guess it comes down to basically, is the composition worthy enough to accept the grain and lack of sharpness??
> ...



Thanks Krob78. I'm reluctant to drop much below 640th with the 300 X2 because of subject movement blur, which after a shot has disappointed due to it, I've kicked myself. I guess with practice you get to know better when and _what you can get away with_. Plus there is quite a bit to think of in that moment when something shows up and I'm just not a quick thinker. I miss my fair share! But it won't stop me from trying. 

Jack


----------



## bjd (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi, here (after a long abstinence) a few "Watery Birds". Nothing special but I do like the Bokeh in the water.
I'm glad you've all being keeping standards up while I was busy <G>

Forgot to say, top two are Moorhens, bottom one is a Coot.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

bjd said:


> Hi, here (after a long abstinence) a few "Watery Birds". Nothing special but I do like the Bokeh in the water.
> I'm glad you've all being keeping standards up while I was busy <G>
> Cheers Brian


Very nice BJD, I especially like the color of the water and reflections in the 1st two...


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks, everyone for your kind words and replies. Harry and I both appreciate it. ;D

I am always amazed and encouraged by the quality of the beautiful photos posted here by you all. It helps me to improve and gives me something to strive for.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 1, 2013)

Each afternoon, when I start helping Harry catch his fish dinner, these same two male Brazilian cardinals immediately show up out of nowhere for a bread handout. They will both approach quite closely if I don't give them a morsel right away. Yesterday, after they got their meal, they both took off and returned several minutes later with a dozen of their female friends who all wanted a bread handout, too. It was quite a ruckus for a few minutes, fighting over the bread crumbs I threw at my feet. ;D

Here's one...5D3, 100-400L


----------



## lion rock (Oct 1, 2013)

Krob78,
Beautiful pics of a beautiful bird!
High 5!
-r


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 1, 2013)

nonac said:


> 5d Mk III, 70-200 2.8L II @200mm, ISO 400, 1/[email protected]/2.8. Very tight crop. This lens never ceases to amaze me!



Lovely shot, nonac! Nice backlighting.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 1, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Little Blue Heron
> 5dIII and 100-400mmL
> 1/1600th
> f/5.6
> ...



Hi Ken,

Fantastic blue heron shots. Great work. That little heron is sooo cute and I love the expressions on his face. 8)


----------



## Moobark (Oct 2, 2013)

Click said:


> Moobark said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a young Red-tailed hawk. (7D, ISO800, 1/2000s, 500mm, F/4.5)
> ...



Thanks all. Have the shot that told me I should stop pestering the poor thing. (7D, ISO100, 1/1600s, F/5.6, 500mm)
As a bonus, here's a Sharp-shinned hawk. (7D, ISO100, 1/400s, F/7.1, 700mm)


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> One more for good measure! He was all shook up! :



Very nice one Krob78. 8)


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Each afternoon, when I start helping Harry catch his fish dinner, these same two male Brazilian cardinals immediately show up out of nowhere for a bread handout. They will both approach quite closely if I don't give them a morsel right away. Yesterday, after they got their meal, they both took off and returned several minutes later with a dozen of their female friends who all wanted a bread handout, too. It was quite a ruckus for a few minutes, fighting over the bread crumbs I threw at my feet. ;D
> 
> Here's one...5D3, 100-400L



Nice job on the Brazilian Cardinal. Well done Serendipidy.


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2013)

Moobark said:


> Thanks all. Have the shot that told me I should stop pestering the poor thing. (7D, ISO100, 1/1600s, F/5.6, 500mm)
> As a bonus, here's a Sharp-shinned hawk. (7D, ISO100, 1/400s, F/7.1, 700mm)




Great shots Moobark. Keep posting.


----------



## rpt (Oct 2, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Each afternoon, when I start helping Harry catch his fish dinner, these same two male Brazilian cardinals immediately show up out of nowhere for a bread handout. They will both approach quite closely if I don't give them a morsel right away. Yesterday, after they got their meal, they both took off and returned several minutes later with a dozen of their female friends who all wanted a bread handout, too. It was quite a ruckus for a few minutes, fighting over the bread crumbs I threw at my feet. ;D
> 
> Here's one...5D3, 100-400L


Wow! A congregation of cardinals! The bread must be good! 
Beautiful picture.


----------



## rpt (Oct 2, 2013)

Click said:


> Moobark said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all. Have the shot that told me I should stop pestering the poor thing. (7D, ISO100, 1/1600s, F/5.6, 500mm)
> ...


+1

Great pictures.


----------



## rpt (Oct 2, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> One more for good measure! He was all shook up! :


Lovely capture!


----------



## rpt (Oct 2, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> A Greater Yellowlegs walking along the water's edge...
> 
> Shot with 60D, 70-200F4 at 1/2500 second and F8


Nice!


----------



## rpt (Oct 2, 2013)

bjd said:


> Hi, here (after a long abstinence) a few "Watery Birds". Nothing special but I do like the Bokeh in the water.
> I'm glad you've all being keeping standards up while I was busy <G>
> Cheers Brian


I like the green in the water too! Lovely!


----------



## Greatland (Oct 2, 2013)

Alaskan Mature Bald


----------



## ERHP (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks Krob78! On why people would scare them, you got me. Everyone seems against bullying people but animals/birds, that seems ok. 

Another cool Cardinal shot serendipidy!

I keep trying to catch the larger birds like the Jays & Acorn Woodpeckers on takeoff. Much harder than waterfowl it seems.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2013)

ERHP said:


> I keep trying to catch the larger birds like the Jays & Acorn Woodpeckers on takeoff. Much harder than waterfowl it seems.




Very nice shot ERHP. Well done.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2013)

Greatland said:


> Alaskan Mature Bald



Great shot Sir! 8)


----------



## rpt (Oct 4, 2013)

Click said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > I keep trying to catch the larger birds like the Jays & Acorn Woodpeckers on takeoff. Much harder than waterfowl it seems.
> ...


+1




Click said:


> Greatland said:
> 
> 
> > Alaskan Mature Bald
> ...


+1

Lovely shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 4, 2013)

ERHP - love those sparkling blue colors.

Not much from this end but there are a huge number of robins still.

300 X2 500th F5.6 ISO 6400

JDW


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 4, 2013)

Very nice hawk shots Moobark!

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not much from this end but there are a huge number of robins still.
> 
> 300 X2 500th F5.6 ISO 6400
> 
> JDW



I like the composition of your picture Jack. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 4, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Thanks Krob78! On why people would scare them, you got me. Everyone seems against bullying people but animals/birds, that seems ok.
> 
> Another cool Cardinal shot serendipidy!
> 
> I keep trying to catch the larger birds like the Jays & Acorn Woodpeckers on takeoff. Much harder than waterfowl it seems.



Well timed and sharp photo. The colors are very nice too.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 4, 2013)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Not much from this end but there are a huge number of robins still.
> ...



+1.
Nice background bokeh. The robin looks like he is deep in contemplation.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 4, 2013)

Some recent one with the 5D3 and 100-400L.

Seeing eye to eye...or mostly not


----------



## Moobark (Oct 5, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> ERHP - love those sparkling blue colors.
> 
> Not much from this end but there are a huge number of robins still.
> 
> ...



That level of ISO performance is the stuff dreams are made of 8). All the Robins already left a few months ago over here.
Here's a young BCN heron (7D, ISO100, 1/400s, F/8, 700mm) and an Eastern Wood-Pewee (7D, ISO200, 1/400s, F/6.3, 700mm)


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Some recent one with the 5D3 and 100-400L.
> 
> Seeing eye to eye...or mostly not



Very nice shots Serendipidy. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks Jack, click, rpt and serendipidy! They seem ridiculously bright when flying away and flaring before landing, especially with the sun on their back.

Jack, cool Robin. Everytime I see one now I can't help but think about the realistic Robin(Batman) costume cartoon.

I still can't get over how many fish Harry devours, serendipidy! Cool shot with the eyes!

Nice Pee-Wee, Moobark! We don't get the Easterns here but our similar ones don't like to pose for long(not quite as bad as warblers though)


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 6, 2013)

There are not enough Heron pictures on this forum, so here's my contribution....

Green Heron, shot with 60D and 70-200 at 200mm, ISO320, 1/800th at F8.0


----------



## rpt (Oct 6, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> There are not enough Heron pictures on this forum, so here's my contribution....
> 
> Green Heron, shot with 60D and 70-200 at 200mm, ISO320, 1/800th at F8.0


Ha! Ha! Ha! Go Don go! Somebody has to give serendipity a run for his bread


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 6, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> There are not enough Heron pictures on this forum, so here's my contribution....
> 
> Green Heron, shot with 60D and 70-200 at 200mm, ISO320, 1/800th at F8.0



Great shot ! ( I think the bird is a Black-crowned Night-Heron juvenile )


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 6, 2013)

Green Heron Juvenile 
60D - 100-400mm 1000th f5.6 ISO 500


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 6, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > There are not enough Heron pictures on this forum, so here's my contribution....
> ...



+1...very nice shot, Don. I agree with IslanderMV about it being a juvenile BCN Heron.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 6, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Green Heron Juvenile
> 60D - 100-400mm 1000th f5.6 ISO 500



Gorgeous photo! I haven't seen a better Green Heron Juvenile shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 6, 2013)

Some ducks from yesterday. 5D3, 100-400L @ 400mm.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 6, 2013)

And a Pacific Golden Plover from this evening. 5D3, 100-400L @ 400mm, Better Beamer flash.


----------



## degies (Oct 6, 2013)

Old Favorites I can never seem to get a decent shot of :-\
New Zealand Tui and a Yellow Eyed Penguin


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 6, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > There are not enough Heron pictures on this forum, so here's my contribution....
> ...



Interesting.... I assumed it was a green heron because my bird book says the green heron has pale green legs and the night heron has pale yellow legs, also because the green heron is found here and the night heron isn't supposed to be here.... But the bird didn't look like the other green herons I have seen.... Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 6, 2013)

Red Footed Booby, Kauai.

7D, 70-300L


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 7, 2013)

Fish Eagle - Botswana. 5DIII, 400 f/5.6 + 1.4X, 560mm, f/8, 640 ISO


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 7, 2013)

I haven't posted anything for a little while, so here's a contribution. Black Crowned Night Heron in flight. Shot with 5Diii, 400 DO.


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2013)

Great shots guys. 8) Well done.


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 7, 2013)

Northern Male Harrier


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 7, 2013)

Female Harrier


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 7, 2013)

A few birds


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 8, 2013)

Click said:


> Great shots guys. 8) Well done.



+1...really superb!


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 8, 2013)

Saddle-billed stork
5D iii 400 f/5.6 400mm iso 800 1/1000s


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 8, 2013)

Hamerkop


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 8, 2013)

African Hornbill


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 8, 2013)

Helmeted Guineafowl - Botswana


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 8, 2013)

Go-away-birds


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 8, 2013)

White-backed Vulture


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 8, 2013)

dslrdummy said:


> Go-away-birds



Very nice shot! Great color, comp, and defocus area.


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 8, 2013)

Turkey Vulture


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2013)

Very nice shots dslrdummy. 8) Well done.


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 8, 2013)

Hawk: " Don't make me have to come down there! "


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's a juvenile Red-tailed Hawk in flight.

5Diii, 400DO.


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2013)

WOW. Beautiful shot Steven. 8)


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 8, 2013)

Luck is a huge element in getting a shot like that juvenile Red Tail. Down here in extreme southern Arizona, the hawks love to perch on utility poles. Photographing them is a matter of finding a rural road in open desert and looking for the hawks. They're pretty easy to spot. But, the problem is that they're not terribly fond of people walking up to them and snapping pictures, so, they usually fly as soon as you get within about 25 yards. Often, they fly in the wrong direction -- into the sun, for example -- or before you can get set up, or with a maze of power lines between you and them. It's that one bird in 15 or 20 that flies toward you with the light at your back that you hope for. I took this shot on a day when a friend and I spent 8 hours stalking hawks. We saw dozens of them, I took about 400 photos, and this is the one really good shot of the day.


----------



## scott_m (Oct 9, 2013)

Red Junglefowl (not in the jungle any more!)







350D, 85/1.8 @ f/5, 1/80, ISO100

bigger version here: http://www.pbase.com/smcleod965/image/87747777/original.jpg


----------



## Northstar (Oct 9, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Luck is a huge element in getting a shot like that juvenile Red Tail. Down here in extreme southern Arizona, the hawks love to perch on utility poles. Photographing them is a matter of finding a rural road in open desert and looking for the hawks. They're pretty easy to spot. But, the problem is that they're not terribly fond of people walking up to them and snapping pictures, so, they usually fly as soon as you get within about 25 yards. Often, they fly in the wrong direction -- into the sun, for example -- or before you can get set up, or with a maze of power lines between you and them. It's that one bird in 15 or 20 that flies toward you with the light at your back that you hope for. I took this shot on a day when a friend and I spent 8 hours stalking hawks. We saw dozens of them, I took about 400 photos, and this is the one really good shot of the day.



I hear you...wildlife is tough. You need extra patience and determination...which you showed, good job.


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 9, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Here's a juvenile Red-tailed Hawk in flight.
> 
> 5Diii, 400DO.


Amazing shot, such clarity to the eye.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 9, 2013)

Haven't looked for a day or two and what a bunch of beautiful shots.

Steven, it's nice to hear the description of your hawk shot as it gives incentive to beginners like me not to think everything should be so easy. It reminds me of my sitting watching for birds when far away there is a moose appearing (just a strange dark area that caught my eye). So what does he do, knowing I'm there albeit very still, he meanders to within 25 feet of me, pretty much staring me right in the eye (when I talked to him his ears pricked up). With a fixed 600, at the end I couldn't even get his whole head in the frame. One or two shots can change the whole complexion of one's day of shooting! 

Jack


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 9, 2013)

Follow the leader.


----------



## Hill Benson (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, some great pics in this thread, here's one of mine. Shot with the 50mm f/1.2L




Paris by cnlkurtz, on Flickr


----------



## nonac (Oct 9, 2013)

This has been one of my favorite threads on this site, both as a contributor and a viewer! Great shots people, let's keep them coming!


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 9, 2013)

nonac said:


> This has been one of my favorite threads on this site, both as a contributor and a viewer! Great shots people, let's keep them coming!



+1...totally agree! Amazing photos, everyone.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 9, 2013)

Some from the past several days. 5D3, 100-400L @400mm.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 9, 2013)

A few more from the past several days. 5D3, 100-400L @400mm.

These two moorhens are a breeding pair and have a nest up the canal around the bend and out of sight. Whenever I start fishing with Harry the Heron, several minutes later, one of the moorhens comes swimming towards us as fast as his little legs can go. I don't know how they know I'm here. So I throw him a chunk of bread, and he runs along the bank (very funny gait ;D) towards the nest, and then, halfway there, he jumps in the water and literally runs on the water (flapping his wings to keep just his body in the air). After 5 minutes, he or both of them return for seconds and thirds in the same manner. It is late afternoon and the sun is low behind the mountains, so the light is not optimal, but I tried to capture this ritual.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 9, 2013)

Moorhen running on the water to his nest with chunk of my bread.
You can see the splashes from his feet and also, around his path, you can see other water disturbances from where the fish startle with his commotion. ;D


----------



## atosk930 (Oct 9, 2013)

were you also the one holding the bird? if so, that must have been difficult to shoot left-handed 



Hill Benson said:


> Wow, some great pics in this thread, here's one of mine. Shot with the 50mm f/1.2L


----------



## rpt (Oct 9, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> A few more from the past several days. 5D3, 100-400L @400mm.
> 
> These two moorhens are a breeding pair and have a nest up the canal around the bend and out of sight. Whenever I start fishing with Harry the Heron, several minutes later, one of the moorhens comes swimming towards us as fast as his little legs can go. I don't know how they know I'm here. So I throw him a chunk of bread, and he runs along the bank (very funny gait ;D) towards the nest, and then, halfway there, he jumps in the water and literally runs on the water (flapping his wings to keep just his body in the air). After 5 minutes, he or both of them return for seconds and thirds in the same manner. It is late afternoon and the sun is low behind the mountains, so the light is not optimal, but I tried to capture this ritual.


Nice pictures! I can now see a whole new series starting up. Harry is going to be jealous!



nonac said:


> This has been one of my favorite threads on this site, both as a contributor and a viewer! Great shots people, let's keep them coming!


For me this one and *Anything shot with a 1DX * are joint first


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 9, 2013)

I was outside taking a picture of the crescent moon and Venus and a flock of Canada Geese flew through the picture....


----------



## Hill Benson (Oct 9, 2013)

atosk930 said:


> were you also the one holding the bird? if so, that must have been difficult to shoot left-handed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't me who was holding the bird but my gf.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 9, 2013)

Pileated Woodpecker, Baltimore Oriole, Blue Jay, Canada Goose, and Common Loon... with a red fox watching...


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2013)

^^^ ;D


----------



## rpt (Oct 10, 2013)

Click said:


> ^^^ ;D


Ha! Ha! Ha!

That is what one does when there is nothing to shoot - or should I say so much to shoot.


----------



## arbitrage (Oct 10, 2013)

Two very different birds both photographed early this AM and both on the same tree at the same time. The eagle watched with curiosity as the magpie hopped from branch to branch. Shot in available light, on monopod, 1DX and 600II.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 10, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Pileated Woodpecker, Baltimore Oriole, Blue Jay, Canada Goose, and Common Loon... with a red fox watching...


He he, that's a good one  You should have been abel to maximize IQ there


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 10, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I was outside taking a picture of the crescent moon and Venus and a flock of Canada Geese flew through the picture....



Nice capture, Don.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 10, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Pileated Woodpecker, Baltimore Oriole, Blue Jay, Canada Goose, and Common Loon... with a red fox watching...



LOL...I think you win the "most bird species in one shot" category ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 10, 2013)

arbitrage said:


> Two very different birds both photographed early this AM and both on the same tree at the same time. The eagle watched with curiosity as the magpie hopped from branch to branch. Shot in available light, on monopod, 1DX and 600II.



Nice! I like the iridescent colors of the magpie's feathers.


----------



## Hill Benson (Oct 10, 2013)

great shots everyone!




Mia &amp; Christian by cnlkurtz, on Flickr


----------



## Northstar (Oct 10, 2013)

arbitrage said:


> Two very different birds both photographed early this AM and both on the same tree at the same time. The eagle watched with curiosity as the magpie hopped from branch to branch. Shot in available light, on monopod, 1DX and 600II.



Very nice shots!


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 10, 2013)

Some more African vulture shots


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 10, 2013)

Egyptian Geese - Zambia


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 10, 2013)

Egret having a feed of snake - Botswana


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 10, 2013)

Crested Francolin - Zambia


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 10, 2013)

Spoonbill - Zambia


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 10, 2013)

Kori Bustards - Zambia


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 10, 2013)

Common Sandpiper - Zambia


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 10, 2013)

Those are fantastic vulture shots, Chief!

Here's an American version. I was surprised to read the other day that New World vultures are not closely related to Old World Vultures and that the similarities are due to convergent evolution (two unrelated species evolving in the same way).

Shot with 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, Manual setting, 1/1000 @ f8


----------



## Eldar (Oct 10, 2013)

Griffon (or Griffin) Vultures from Gorge de Verdon, Europe´s biggest canyon, in the south of France. I did not bring the big whites, so this is 70-200mm f2.8L IS II with 2xIII extender on 5DIII body. A bit more cropped than I would normally do.


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 10, 2013)

Female summer tanager


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 10, 2013)

Crouching Cattle Hidden Egret ;D


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2013)

Great shots dslrdummy. 8) Well done Sir!


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2013)

Steven, Eldar, DIABLO, very nice shots guys. Keep posting.


----------



## Moobark (Oct 11, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Nice Pee-Wee, Moobark! We don't get the Easterns here but our similar ones don't like to pose for long(not quite as bad as warblers though)



Thanks ERHP. I found a gem in the wood-pewee sequence that may interest you. (7D, ISO320, 1/400s, F/6.3, 700mm)

serendipidy: that escaping moorhen was comical!

To Jack, click & rpt: Thanks for your encouragement. I tend to tunnel vision the bird so my backgrounds are usually poor. Here's what I think is a Bell's Vireo. Feel free to suggest otherwise! Edit: I've just been told it's a Blue-headed Vireo :-X (7D, ISO1000, 1/400s, F/6.3, 700mm)


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Steven. Great shots and you too Diablo.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 11, 2013)

Click said:


> Great shots dslrdummy. 8) Well done Sir!



+1, they were all amazing.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 11, 2013)

Click said:


> Steven, Eldar, DIABLO, very nice shots guys. Keep posting.



I liked them too. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 11, 2013)

Moobark said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Pee-Wee, Moobark! We don't get the Easterns here but our similar ones don't like to pose for long(not quite as bad as warblers though)
> ...



Thanks, Moobark. These are very nice. I love the expressions on their faces.


----------



## rpt (Oct 11, 2013)

dslrdummy said:


> Egret having a feed of snake - Botswana


My! That's a big worm! 

Excellent timing. The whole thing must have happened in less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 11, 2013)

Lesser Whitethroat · Sylvia curruca, 1DX, 600 f4L IS II, 1/1640, f5.6, ISO640, handheld.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 11, 2013)

Same bird, different background. Same shooting data.


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 11, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Same bird, different background. Same shooting data.



_B3A3956.jpg

Lovely shot.


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 13, 2013)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 13, 2013)

Marbled Godwit - Martha's Vineyard Oct 13
60D and 100-400 handheld in high wind. 
f/6.3 ISO200 1/1600

We see very few of these, quite a treat for local birders. This one seems to be in no hurry to move south.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 13, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Here's a juvenile Red-tailed Hawk in flight.
> 
> 5Diii, 400DO.


Shots like that make it all worthwhile!



Eldar said:


> Same bird, different background. Same shooting data.


Cool! 

Nice shots of Harry and I had to laugh at the running 'water chicken', serendipidy.

Need to spend more time here but if I'm not at work, I'm generally out trying to find something interesting to shoot. Some really great shots being posted by everyone.

One of the spots I visit a lot has a Black Phoebe that does not seem to mind being photographed. Now if I could just get more subjects to sit calmly for their 'portraits'. EXIF


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 13, 2013)

TexPhoto said:


> Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Nice BIF capture. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 13, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Marbled Godwit - Martha's Vineyard Oct 13
> 60D and 100-400 handheld in high wind.
> f/6.3 ISO200 1/1600
> 
> We see very few of these, quite a treat for local birders. This one seems to be in no hurry to move south.



Beautiful photos. Lovely bird.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks, ERHP. Really nice Phoebe portrait with creamy bokeh.


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 13, 2013)

Noisy Miner, feeding. We have a baby Noisy Miner in a nearby tree, constantly being fed by the 2 parents. This one was trying to get at the lerps (the patches on the gum leaf).
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4 TC III


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Marbled Godwit - Martha's Vineyard Oct 13
> 60D and 100-400 handheld in high wind.
> f/6.3 ISO200 1/1600
> 
> We see very few of these, quite a treat for local birders. This one seems to be in no hurry to move south.




Great shots IslanderMV. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Need to spend more time here but if I'm not at work, I'm generally out trying to find something interesting to shoot. Some really great shots being posted by everyone.
> 
> One of the spots I visit a lot has a Black Phoebe that does not seem to mind being photographed. Now if I could just get more subjects to sit calmly for their 'portraits'. EXIF



Beautiful shot ERHP. Sharp, and I like the background colors.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 13, 2013)

ERHP said:


> steven kessel said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a juvenile Red-tailed Hawk in flight.
> ...


Very nice shot! Excellent bokeh.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2013)

This is extremely rare: a leucistic water rail. Leucism is a form of albinism where a bird is partly white. The mutants don't usually survive long because they are so visible to predators. Leuco here survives by hiding in the reeds and avoiding open water. He appeared in a flash and was gone, but the 5DIII with the 300mm f/2.8 + 2xTC was quickly swung into action and locked on. This is a 100% crop, with the reeds meant to look like his cage that protects him.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2013)

ERHP said:


> steven kessel said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a juvenile Red-tailed Hawk in flight.
> ...



Boy we seem to be attracting very able bird photographers to this thread - beautiful shots of late - if only I could finish my deck and get out shooting again. This thread is TOO motivational!! 

Forgive me but she wandered into my yard when it was almost too dark to work (ISO 12500) so I chased a few hundred yards around in a circle and she smiled for me. Not a bird but my only shots of the week! ;D

Jack


----------



## hniekus (Oct 13, 2013)

Here shots of a Long-tailed Tit and Northern Wheatear ( Powershot SX50)

Hans


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2013)

hniekus said:


> Here shots of a Long-tailed Tit and Northern Wheatear ( Powershot SX50)
> 
> Hans



Very nice shots Hans.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 13, 2013)

Click said:


> hniekus said:
> 
> 
> > Here shots of a Long-tailed Tit and Northern Wheatear ( Powershot SX50)
> ...



+1...I like them a lot.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 15, 2013)

Getting the smaller birds in flight is fairly tough and I don´t get them very often. This shot is handheld with a 1DX and 600mm f4L II + 1.4xIII extender.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 15, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Getting the smaller birds in flight is fairly tough and I don´t get them very often. And this shot is rather special (to come from me), since it is shot handheld with a 1DX and 600mm f4L II + 2xIII extender.



Very nice capture


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 16, 2013)

The raptor migration is in full swing in southern Arizona with species like Swainson's Hawks coming and going and Red Tailed Hawks arriving from points north to augment our local population. Yesterday a friend and I went on a hawk hunting expedition, driving rural roads looking for hawks. We found many of them. Here's one -- a juvenile Red Tailed Hawk in flight. Shot with a 5Diii, 400 DO, "M" setting, ISO 400, f7.1 @ 1/1600.


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 16, 2013)

And, here's an adult Red Tail.


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice shots Steven. 8) Well done.


----------



## amoore00357 (Oct 16, 2013)

These were at the Wildlife Shelter about a month ago.
















Hope you enjoy them


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 17, 2013)

These Marabou Stork are not pretty, but strangely photogenic I think.


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 17, 2013)

Good balance


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2013)

amoore00357 & dslrdummy, great shots guys. 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2013)

Trying out a used Nikon 200-400 I bought last week. This is a 100% crop or close to it. I bought a used Nikon D300s just so I could play with it. It seems a bit noisy, and there is a fair amount of sharpening. He was in the shadows, so I ended pulling exposure up a stop plus a lot more boost to shadow areas which likely accounts for the noise.


----------



## lw (Oct 17, 2013)

The owl and the photographer





http://www.flickr.com/photos/lozwilkes/8039902864/#


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 17, 2013)

lw said:


> The owl and the photographer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really love this pic.


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 17, 2013)

Birds of a feather...


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 18, 2013)

I had been looking for an owl for a long time. I could hear them all the time in and around my house but could never see them. I took this photo handheld @1/40s at almost nightfall, raised the exposure in lightroom. Not one of my best but yet another bird I can cross off my list!


----------



## candc (Oct 18, 2013)

DIABLO said:


> I had been looking for an owl for a long time. I could hear them all the time in and around my house but could never see them. I took this photo handheld @1/40s at almost nightfall, raised the exposure in lightroom. Not one of my best but yet another bird I can cross off my list!


i have a lot of great horned owls around my house. i see them in the daytime midwinter sometimes but the rest of the year i only see them at, or after dark, i have been trying to get a decent shot of one myself for a few weeks but no luck? they are like cops, never around when you need them? 

nice pics,


----------



## rpt (Oct 18, 2013)

lw said:


> The owl and the photographer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic situation. Lovely picture. Expensive perch


----------



## rpt (Oct 18, 2013)

dslrdummy said:


> Good balance


Lovely!


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 19, 2013)

Welcome Swallow. 200 shots later....
I managed to get 2-3 good ones, but, they are a challenge. The tricky bit is trying to get the 5D3 to keep up with the focus. Or, more to the point, trying to learn how to track an object that moves at random. Sometimes it works 
5D3 with 300mm f4


----------



## Eldar (Oct 19, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Welcome Swallow. 200 shots later....
> I managed to get 2-3 good ones, but, they are a challenge. The tricky bit is trying to get the 5D3 to keep up with the focus. Or, more to the point, trying to learn how to track an object that moves at random. Sometimes it works
> 5D3 with 300mm f4


I´m impressed. I have tried myself, but never succeeded.


----------



## arbitrage (Oct 19, 2013)

A few from last weekend....most of our eagle population will migrate to the Alaska and BC coasts for the winter. However, a small population does stay in our area all winter. These shots were taken from where that population usually resides.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 19, 2013)

lw said:


> The owl and the photographer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great picture! I love the smile on the Lady's face as the owl ignores her......


----------



## ERHP (Oct 19, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > hniekus said:
> ...



Cool shots! The whole '*Tit' family seems very flighty and usually difficult to get good still shots. And they're tiny.

Nice catch, Eldar! 

amoore00357, makes me want to visit one of our local places just for some owl closeups.

dslrdummy, really like the shot of the Saddle-Billed Stork. 

lw, COOL! I imagine any scratches on the lens would be worth it from the story "Well, an owl perched on my lens.."

Mr. Bean, I know we all try doing that, lol. Most of us just don't succeed. Nice!

arbitage, always appreciate good eagle shots. We finally have a small established population(6) here in San Diego County but predicting which lake they will be at from day to day is difficult.

Guess I should respond to posts more often. Last night after I left work, I stopped by the river to see what might have migrated in for the day. After the sun set, a puffy Eared Grebe decided to come check out the new 'tree'. Had to wait until the water turned back to glass but kind of like the shot. 1/25 : f/5.6 : ISO1250 800mm on a 5D MK III.


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 19, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Swallow. 200 shots later....
> ...


Thanks Eldar and ERHP. At times, the lens was grinding away, trying to work the IS and focus, as I attempted to track these guys. I tried the same a week earlier, but only had out of focus results. This time, I tweaked the AF system (pretty much took one of the Cases listed under AF setup and up'ed the sensitivity to the max on all 3 options - Tracking, Accel/decel, AF pt switching). While that gave me a better pickup rate, it also meant a better chance of loosing focus. I suspect the 1DX would be a better choice for this sort of thing.


----------



## rpt (Oct 20, 2013)

ERHP said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


Lovely picture.


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 20, 2013)

Olive Backed Oriole. A migratory bird that turns up in our area. The nest they build is a hanging basket style, woven from the bark of the Red Stringy Bark, a gum tree which is the main type of tree in our area.
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC


----------



## skullyspice (Oct 20, 2013)

Hummingbird

70-300L


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2013)

skullyspice said:


> Hummingbird
> 
> 70-300L




Awesome. 8) Well done Sir.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 21, 2013)

Click said:


> skullyspice said:
> 
> 
> > Hummingbird
> ...



+1 

--------

Thanks rpt!


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 21, 2013)

Cattle Egret


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 21, 2013)

Great Blue Heron 
Oct 20 - Martha's Vineyard (Chappaquiddick)
60D 100-400 mm
I have a life-time supply of Heron picts, was looking for something different.


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 21, 2013)

Laughing Gulls, juvenile, and adults
Martha's Vineyard
60D 100-400


----------



## Menace (Oct 21, 2013)

70-200 2.8 II


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 21, 2013)

Menace said:


> 70-200 2.8 II


Great shot


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 21, 2013)

Southern Carmine Bee-eaters. Cropped too hard but they are a bit small and shy for a 400mm.


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2013)

dslrdummy said:


> Southern Carmine Bee-eaters. Cropped too hard but they are a bit small and shy for a 400mm.



Very nice shots dslrdummy. 8)


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 21, 2013)

Resting Turnstones by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



Herring Gull Splashing by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr



House Sparrow on Lobster Pot by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## Menace (Oct 22, 2013)

dslrdummy said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > 70-200 2.8 II
> ...



Thanks - he looks a bit angry though!


----------



## bjd (Oct 23, 2013)

Menace said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...



He looks a bit evil!


----------



## bjd (Oct 23, 2013)

Some of mine, unfortunately all taken with captive Birds (cheating I guess).


----------



## bjd (Oct 23, 2013)

bjd said:


> Some of mine, unfortunately all taken with captive Birds (cheating I guess).


And some more.......


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 23, 2013)

Here are some from a trip to the lake last week:




IMG_0010 by yorgasor, on Flickr




IMG_0059 by yorgasor, on Flickr




IMG_0042 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 23, 2013)

I hope these two shots of swallows, from earlier on this year, will pass nicely as "portraits".


----------



## SevenDUser (Oct 24, 2013)

Just missed it...  Canon 7D 400 L 5.6


----------



## Menace (Oct 24, 2013)

Zebra Finch


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2013)

Beautiful pictures guys. Keep posting


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 24, 2013)

Common Waxbill - Honolulu Sept 8
60D and my old Tammron 70-300 - (small easy to pack).
A flock of these birds surrounded me as my wife spent 5 HOURS shopping at the swap meet around the Aloha stadium, thank god I brought my camera. I did some urban birding and saved my sanity.


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 24, 2013)

Dunlin 
Oct 22 Martha's Vineyard, 60D 100-400mm
Trying to get some sleep.


----------



## bjd (Oct 24, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Common Waxbill - Honolulu Sept 8
> 60D and my old Tammron 70-300 - (small easy to pack).
> A flock of these birds surrounded me as my wife spent 5 HOURS shopping at the swap meet around the Aloha stadium, thank god I brought my camera. I did some urban birding and saved my sanity.


Only 5 hours, sorry to hear that your wife is ill. ;D


----------



## bjd (Oct 24, 2013)

yorgasor said:


> Here are some from a trip to the lake last week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the first one, especially the colours. Great capture.


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 24, 2013)

candc said:


> DIABLO said:
> 
> 
> > I had been looking for an owl for a long time. I could hear them all the time in and around my house but could never see them. I took this photo handheld @1/40s at almost nightfall, raised the exposure in lightroom. Not one of my best but yet another bird I can cross off my list!
> ...



Thanks

I see them most of the time when I'm going to work in the early mornings. I have to drive very alert where I live because of the population of wildlife mainly deer where I live. I've seen some pretty big owls in my area but of course its always when I don't have a camera with me!


----------



## jamiewednesday (Oct 24, 2013)

Swan by jamiewednesday1, on Flickr


----------



## DIABLO (Oct 24, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Great Blue Heron
> Oct 20 - Martha's Vineyard (Chappaquiddick)
> 60D 100-400 mm
> I have a life-time supply of Heron picts, was looking for something different.



" a life-time supply of Heron pics " 

I call and raise you two... LOL...


----------



## chauncey (Oct 24, 2013)

Another series...


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 24, 2013)

Landing!

Juvenile Red-tailed Hawk, 5Diii, 400DO


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 24, 2013)

Final Approach

Juvenile Red-tailed Hawk (different bird)

5Diii, 400DO


----------



## rpt (Oct 25, 2013)

DIABLO said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Great Blue Heron
> ...


Ha! Ha! Ha! Looks like Chauncey raised you four!



steven kessel said:


> Landing!
> 
> Juvenile Red-tailed Hawk, 5Diii, 400DO


Lovely pictures!


----------



## J.R. (Oct 25, 2013)

taken with a 100-400 + 1.4x TC earlier this morning. Image cropped from the center of the frame.


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 25, 2013)

rpt said:


> DIABLO said:
> 
> 
> > IslanderMV said:
> ...


----------



## rpt (Oct 26, 2013)

J.R., IslanderMV, nice captures!


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 26, 2013)

Every once in a while one needs to change perspective. I've been concentrating on raptors all fall. Today, one of my favorite raptor hunting grounds was a total bust. So, I wound up waiting by the bank of a stream for nearly an hour until the local songbird population decided to ignore me. I was rewarded with this shot of a Song Sparrow.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 800, f6.3 @ 1/320, hand held.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice reflection Steven! The hawks were pretty cool too.

Not a lot of 'new' happening this last weekend but after my 60 hour week I finally got around to going through Sunday's shots and the posing Western Scrub Jay. 






Now if only I could have gotten this close to the fairly rare(for SoCal) Lewis's Woodpecker I found.


----------



## Synkka (Oct 26, 2013)

Lost of finches around, just need to be patient to get close.
7D 70-300L



variegated fairy wren male by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 26, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Every once in a while one needs to change perspective. I've been concentrating on raptors all fall. Today, one of my favorite raptor hunting grounds was a total bust. So, I wound up waiting by the bank of a stream for nearly an hour until the local songbird population decided to ignore me. I was rewarded with this shot of a Song Sparrow.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 800, f6.3 @ 1/320, hand held.



I don't see many images done with the 400 DO, this one is quite nice! I considered renting one in the past. I think I know the main reason why Canon didn't want to introduce a new 400 DO. It would cut heavily into sales of their 200-400 zoom, because it would cost less and weigh half as much...and perhaps rival the image quality. I bet it feels great to sling yours over your shoulder and go forth into the nature! Only 4.3 pounds...


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 26, 2013)

Where I live (southern Arizona) if you want to do wildlife photography you need to be prepared to walk to your subjects. I find that weight is a big consideration. Lugging a heavy lens/camera/tripod combination is simply impractical most of the time. I was looking for something that gave me significant magnification, good image quality, and was reasonably light. A friend suggested the 400DO to me. I did some research and discovered that it seemed to be a forgotten item in Canon's inventory. My friend, who is a superb wildlife photographer, assured me that I couldn't go wrong with the lens. I swallowed hard and bought it. I must say that I never cease to be pleased with it. The image quality is superb, and it is light and portable, weighing not all that much more than my 100-400 f4-5.6L. It's become my go-to lens for wildlife photography.


----------



## Shendo Photo (Oct 27, 2013)

Overwatch by Shendo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Oct 27, 2013)

jamie i like your goose.




Indigo-banded Kingfisher (Alcedo cyanopectus) by alabang, on Flickr

The Indigo-banded Kingfisher (Alcedo cyanopectus) is a species of bird in the Alcedinidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines, where it is a generally uncommon but locally common resident of the northern and central islands. There are two subspecies, the nominate race, which occurs on Luzon, Polillo, Mindoro, Sibuyan and Ticao, and A. c. nigriostris, which is found in Panay, Negros and Cebu. It forms a superspecies with the Silvery Kingfisher of the southern Philippines.[1]
The Indigo-banded Kingfisher feeds on fish and aquatic insects. It perches on rocks and overhanging branches and foliage and dives steeply into the water to catch its prey. Once caught, it returns the prey to the perch where it is beaten and swallowed. Little is known about its breeding behaviour, although it is known to nest in tunnels dug into the banks of streams and rivers.[1]
Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical dry forests and subtropical or tropical mangrove forests.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indigo-banded_Kingfisher

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2013)

Great pictures guys. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 27, 2013)

dolina said:


> jamie i like your goose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have also posted it in the 800mm f/5.6 thread. I'll ask the same question here: Is that a 100% crop or is it a larger size that has been reduced? If reduced, what is the size of the original crop?

I'd like to get a feel for the quality of the 800mm and you need the file size info for that. Thanks.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 27, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Every once in a while one needs to change perspective. I've been concentrating on raptors all fall. Today, one of my favorite raptor hunting grounds was a total bust. So, I wound up waiting by the bank of a stream for nearly an hour until the local songbird population decided to ignore me. I was rewarded with this shot of a Song Sparrow.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 800, f6.3 @ 1/320, hand held.


This is a beautiful picture. Very well composed. We are spoiled and often we need an exotic bird or animal to really look, but sometimes a sparrow deserves our attention. Well done!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 27, 2013)

The quality of shots never ceases to amaze me, and the diversity of birds! As previously stated even the "lowly" sparrow is a wonder and I also love that shot - I'd be proud to show it to anyone. 

JDW


----------



## dolina (Oct 27, 2013)

AlanF said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > jamie i like your goose.
> ...


I will provide excuses. 

Above settings: 1/30 ƒ/6.3 ISO1600 800mm


The 9.5MP crop is from the original 16MP that was shrunk to 1024px on the longest side.

I have been shooting infrequently once every other month. For many of the shots I was shooting in a prone positing in the dirt inside a very unkempt horses' stable. I was shooting without turning off the mirror lock and without a remote trigger.

Below is a slightly better image once I got my "birding legs" back. 5.0MP crop is from the original 16MP that was also shrunk to 1024px. These were taken 14 mins apart.

Settings: 1/30 ƒ/6.3 ISO640 800mm




Indigo-banded Kingfisher (Alcedo cyanopectus) by alabang, on Flickr

>
>
>
>
>
>
>

As to 800 vs 600 II, my opinion based on experience is if it is a 800 at a generous secondary market price then go for it but for brand new go with a 600 II with a 1.4x III extender.

>
>
>
>
>

Synkka I like you finch and ERHP's woodpecker.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2013)

The second shot of the female kingfisher is very sharp. Congrats.


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2013)

Great shot Paolo. Nicely done.


----------



## dolina (Oct 28, 2013)

THanks ALan and Click.




Spotted Wood Kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) by alabang, on Flickr

The Spotted Wood Kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) is a species of bird in the Alcedinidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.
Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotted_Wood_Kingfisher

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark


----------



## dolina (Oct 29, 2013)

Red-bellied Pitta (Erythropitta erythrogaster) by alabang, on Flickr

The Red-bellied Pitta (Erythropitta erythrogaster) is a species of bird in the Pittidae family. It is found in Australia, Indonesia, Papua New Guinea, and the Philippines. Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red-bellied_Pitta

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 29, 2013)

One of many raptors that I saw and photographed this past Sunday. Dark morph Red-tailed Hawk, shot with 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 400, M setting.


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2013)

Paolo and Steven, great pictures guys, keep posting.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> One of many raptors that I saw and photographed this past Sunday. Dark morph Red-tailed Hawk, shot with 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 400, M setting.


Excellent Steven, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

dolina said:


> Red-bellied Pitta (Erythropitta erythrogaster) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> The Red-bellied Pitta (Erythropitta erythrogaster) is a species of bird in the Pittidae family. It is found in Australia, Indonesia, Papua New Guinea, and the Philippines. Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.
> 
> ...


Absolutely lovely my friend! Very nice Portrait indeed!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Every once in a while one needs to change perspective. I've been concentrating on raptors all fall. Today, one of my favorite raptor hunting grounds was a total bust. So, I wound up waiting by the bank of a stream for nearly an hour until the local songbird population decided to ignore me. I was rewarded with this shot of a Song Sparrow.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 800, f6.3 @ 1/320, hand held.


Very nice Steven, especially with that challenging lighting!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Nice reflection Steven! The hawks were pretty cool too.
> 
> Not a lot of 'new' happening this last weekend but after my 60 hour week I finally got around to going through Sunday's shots and the posing Western Scrub Jay.
> 
> ...


What a beautifully sharp image ERHP and very nice contrast... Definitely a "feel good" image!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

dolina said:


> THanks ALan and Click.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm, Mmm, that's a beautiful image Dolina!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

8


J.R. said:


> taken with a 100-400 + 1.4x TC earlier this morning. Image cropped from the center of the frame.


 8)


----------



## dolina (Oct 31, 2013)

Lovely raptor steven.

Thanks Click krob


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 31, 2013)

Yet another heron picture


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Yet another heron picture


Nice Silhouette Don!


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow, I love that heron photo. I know that sometimes I get so obsessed with closeups and trying to capture every last little bit of plumage that I forget that taking a few steps back might make for a stronger image. This is a classic example. Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 31, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Yet another heron picture



Very nice Don. 

I with Steven that I too get much too concerned getting the bird in the frame to the max possible without considering that an entirely different composition is possible.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 31, 2013)

some more experimentation with the 100-400 + 1.4x ... does reasonably OK, I think 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

J.R. said:


> some more experimentation with the 100-400 + 1.4x ... does reasonably OK, I think 8)


That's an interesting image with the broken glass! Did you use any NR on this one Jr? What were your settings?


----------



## J.R. (Oct 31, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > some more experimentation with the 100-400 + 1.4x ... does reasonably OK, I think 8)
> ...



Thanks Krob78. Broken glass on walls is by far the most preferred method adopted in India for keeping trespassers - However, broken glass was not really on my mind when I was shooting this bird (a Great Coucal) who had been evading me for the past three days .

I processed this photo using LR. The image is cropped from the center of the frame. NR of 30 was applied to this image alongwith some clarity (20) and sharpness (40) adjustments.


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 31, 2013)

Dunlin ( Calidris alpina ) plumage and bill details. Martha's Vineyard - Oct.24
60D and 100-400mm


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Dunlin ( Calidris alpina ) plumage and bill details. Martha's Vineyard - Oct.24
> 60D and 100-400mm



Very nice one Islander.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 1, 2013)

Turkey Vultures in Great Falls National Park. 300mm f4 IS on a 1D Mark 4




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX46287h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2013)

TexPhoto said:


> Turkey Vultures in Great Falls National Park. 300mm f4 IS on a 1D Mark 4



Nice shots Sir. Well done.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 1, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...


Thanks J.R. I'm glad you finally caught up with him!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 1, 2013)

TexPhoto said:


> Turkey Vultures in Great Falls National Park. 300mm f4 IS on a 1D Mark 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like #3 Tex. ISO high enough apparently to offer good detail to his underside. People don't often like Vulture images but I feel challenged sometimes to try and make them look good or to see the beauty in the beast! Thanks for posting!


----------



## rpt (Nov 1, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...


J.R., I see your Crow Pheasant and raise you a crow pheasant!


----------



## J.R. (Nov 1, 2013)

rpt said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 1, 2013)

Doves by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Nov 1, 2013)

This is an other version of something I posted a while back. This tiny, 4 inch guy decided to climb one of the three water lilies on the lake, and the only one with a fresh flower.


----------



## canon76 (Nov 1, 2013)

Erithacus rubecula - pettirosso!
taken through the window ten meters...


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2013)

canon76 said:


> Erithacus rubecula - pettirosso!
> taken through the window ten meters...



I love the light in your picture.


...And welcome to cr


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 2, 2013)

Yet another heron.... spotted this one while out for a walk... very dim lighting just before sunset on a heavily overcast day.


----------



## dolina (Nov 2, 2013)

Awesome images everyone! More! More More!




Barn Swallow (Hirundo rustica) by alabang, on Flickr

The Barn Swallow (Hirundo rustica) is the most widespread species of swallow in the world.[2] It is a distinctive passerine bird with blue upperparts, a long, deeply forked tail and curved, pointed wings. It is found in Europe, Asia, Africa and the Americas.[2] In Anglophone Europe it is just called the Swallow; in Northern Europe it is the only common species called a "swallow" rather than a "martin".

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barn_Swallow

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Ba%C3%B1os,_Laguna


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 2, 2013)

dolina said:


> Awesome images everyone! More! More More!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great image and beautiful bokeh! Impressive compression!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 2, 2013)

Eldar said:


> This is an other version of something I posted a while back. This tiny, 4 inch guy decided to climb one of the three water lilies on the lake, and the only one with a fresh flower.



Great image!


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2013)

dolina said:


> The Barn Swallow (Hirundo rustica) is the most widespread species of swallow in the world.[2] It is a distinctive passerine bird with blue upperparts, a long, deeply forked tail and curved, pointed wings. It is found in Europe, Asia, Africa and the Americas.[2] In Anglophone Europe it is just called the Swallow; in Northern Europe it is the only common species called a "swallow" rather than a "martin".
> 
> Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barn_Swallow
> 
> Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Ba%C3%B1os,_Laguna




Beautiful picture 8) Lovely shot Paolo.


----------



## revup67 (Nov 2, 2013)

Taken in Girdwood Alaska August of this year




&quot;Girdwood, We Have Lift Off&quot; (Bald Eagle 9920) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2013)

Really good timing. Well done.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 2, 2013)

Eldar said:


> This is an other version of something I posted a while back. This tiny, 4 inch guy decided to climb one of the three water lilies on the lake, and the only one with a fresh flower.


Wonderful!


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 2, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Turkey Vultures in Great Falls National Park. 300mm f4 IS on a 1D Mark 4
> ...



Thanks. Setting sun at my back partially clouded. So mother nature provided directional light, a soft box, and a warming filter. (and a model) I did compliment her with a little post processing.


----------



## DIABLO (Nov 2, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > DIABLO said:
> ...


----------



## rpt (Nov 3, 2013)

DIABLO said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Ha! Ha! Ha! Well, you made my morning


----------



## rpt (Nov 3, 2013)

So the Bee-eaters are back. Shot with 5D3, 100-400L @400 Av f11 auto ISO. The third and fourth are with 100-400L + 1.4x
The first one: The classic pose
The second one: The three parties - Center, Right and Left
The third one: Eyes right!
The fourth one: What the beep is that chap up to?


----------



## dolina (Nov 4, 2013)

Coppersmith (Megalaima haemacephala) by alabang, on Flickr

The Coppersmith Barbet, Crimson-breasted Barbet or Coppersmith (Megalaima haemacephala), is a bird with crimson forehead and throat which is best known for its metronomic call that has been likened to a coppersmith striking metal with a hammer. It is a resident found in the Indian Subcontinent and parts of Southeast Asia. Like other barbets, they chisel out a hole inside a tree to build their nest. They are mainly fruit eating but will take sometimes insects, especially winged termites.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coppersmith_Barbet

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntinlupa

Settings: 1/200 ƒ/7.1 ISO 5000 800mm


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2013)

Beautiful bird. Nicely done Paolo.


----------



## rpt (Nov 4, 2013)

dolina said:


> Coppersmith (Megalaima haemacephala) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> The Coppersmith Barbet, Crimson-breasted Barbet or Coppersmith (Megalaima haemacephala), is a bird with crimson forehead and throat which is best known for its metronomic call that has been likened to a coppersmith striking metal with a hammer. It is a resident found in the Indian Subcontinent and parts of Southeast Asia. Like other barbets, they chisel out a hole inside a tree to build their nest. They are mainly fruit eating but will take sometimes insects, especially winged termites.
> 
> ...


Wow! It is very hard to be able to photograph this bird. You can hear it but can't see it. It is very shy. Congratulations! What did it take for you to get this picture?


----------



## dolina (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Ken, Click, and rpt

Rpt, to shoot the Coppersmith you need to have a fruiting tree that it likes like the Balete tree from the genus Ficus. In this currently fruiting tree we were able to spot a family of four (two adults & two juvi) hoping around the tree looking for food. It took a lot of waiting and focus to get the subject in a frame that somewhat illuminated, does not have front obstruction and whose background isn't that busy or sky.

We were experimenting with using LED torches to defeat the back light with some success. I say some success as the LED torch was able to balance the back light but the subject was looking away from us at the time of exposure.

I normally look for slight movement in the trees and the Coppersmith's signature red head in a sea of green leaves to find it.

It also helps to have a friend with you helping spotting the bird and holding the LED torch for you.

For the above mentioned photo no LED torch was used.


----------



## rpt (Nov 4, 2013)

dolina said:


> Thanks Ken, Click, and rpt
> 
> Rpt, to shoot the Coppersmith you need to have a fruiting tree that it likes like the Balete tree from the genus Ficus. In this currently fruiting tree we were able to spot a family of four (two adults & two juvi) hoping around the tree looking for food. It took a lot of waiting and focus to get the subject in a frame that somewhat illuminated, does not have front obstruction and whose background isn't that busy or sky.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the description. So I lived from 2004 to 2010 in a 6th floor flat next to a Pipal tree http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficus_religiosa. You could hear the copper smith every day but I managed to see it only may be ten to fifteen times. I photographed it on three or four occasions with my 300D. The pictures were not as good as yours as the first time it was with my old 80-200 FD lenses and the other times with my 100-400L. If I find the pictures, I will post them.


----------



## dolina (Nov 4, 2013)

My Engrish is so bad... I need to edit it to sound somewhat normal. ;D

I think I spent about 2-3 hours just looking up.  I photographed the Coppersmith at my friend's parents home so I was able to enter their property.


----------



## rpt (Nov 4, 2013)

dolina said:


> My Engrish is so bad... I need to edit it to sound somewhat normal. ;D
> 
> I think I spent about 2-3 hours just looking up.  I photographed the Coppersmith at my friend's parents home so I was able to enter their property.


Wow! that time with the 800mm! You must have strong arms 

I know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## rpt (Nov 4, 2013)

My muse is back! Yes, Mr. Hawk payed us a visit today. He came to cool his feet as you can see. I took 88 snaps. Various combinations of 100-400L and the 70-200L with and without the 1.4x. This one is with my 5D3, 100-400L+1.4xiii - so @540mm. 1/320, f8, ISO 320. I have not wiped off the EXIF so you can examine it.

I am entirely satisfied with both the lenses with and without the 1.4xiii. I have noticed that when the pictures are not sharp it is due to shake. AFMA values with and without the 1.4xiii is the same for both lenses! So AFMA of the 1.4xiii is 0. I am happy.


----------



## Synkka (Nov 4, 2013)

Finally got a good shot of a red back fairy wren, I am pretty happy with these two shots. 70-300L at f5.6



red-back-fairy-wren by Synkka~, on Flickr




red-back-fairy-wren hidden by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## Synkka (Nov 4, 2013)

rpt said:


> My muse is back! Yes, Mr. Hawk payed us a visit today. He came to cool his feet as you can see. I took 88 snaps. Various combinations of 100-400L and the 70-200L with and without the 1.4x. This one is with my 5D3, 100-400L+1.4xiii - so @540mm. 1/320, f8, ISO 320. I have not wiped off the EXIF so you can examine it.
> 
> I am entirely satisfied with both the lenses with and without the 1.4xiii. I have noticed that when the pictures are not sharp it is due to shake. AFMA values with and without the 1.4xiii is the same for both lenses! So AFMA of the 1.4xiii is 0. I am happy.


A great muse, very inspirational, love the shot


----------



## ERHP (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome Coppersmith, Paolo! Lots of patience! 

Nice wren Snynkka! The black and red really stands out against the green leaves.

Revup67, really like the pose on the Bald Eagle, full extension! Humorously, if I'm not already watching through the viewfinder, I sometimes find it hard to stop watching and get back behind the camera(and then I miss shots  ).

Waiting for a Northern Harrier to do some passes from under a pine tree and had a little Junco stop by to say hi. Unfortunately the Harrier never came as close as I had hoped.


----------



## rpt (Nov 4, 2013)

Synkka said:


> Finally got a good shot of a red back fairy wren, I am pretty happy with these two shots. 70-300L at f5.6
> 
> red-back-fairy-wren by Synkka~, on Flickr
> 
> red-back-fairy-wren hidden by Synkka~, on Flickr


Nice shots! What was the distance to the bird? with a 70-300 it had to be close. How did you manage that?


----------



## rpt (Nov 4, 2013)

Synkka said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > My muse is back! Yes, Mr. Hawk payed us a visit today. He came to cool his feet as you can see. I took 88 snaps. Various combinations of 100-400L and the 70-200L with and without the 1.4x. This one is with my 5D3, 100-400L+1.4xiii - so @540mm. 1/320, f8, ISO 320. I have not wiped off the EXIF so you can examine it.
> ...


Thanks! This hawk made so much noise that I had to go and take pictures. He stayed in the garden for over an hour until I got too close 

I guess he figured I was not going to harm him and flew off only after I got to within about 4 mt of him.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Waiting for a Northern Harrier to do some passes from under a pine tree and had a little Junco stop by to say hi. Unfortunately the Harrier never came as close as I had hoped.



Beautiful colors. The background colors are perfect for the bird. 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 4, 2013)

Click said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for a Northern Harrier to do some passes from under a pine tree and had a little Junco stop by to say hi. Unfortunately the Harrier never came as close as I had hoped.
> ...


The bokeh, colors and contrast are wonderful in this image!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 4, 2013)

rpt said:


> My muse is back! Yes, Mr. Hawk payed us a visit today. He came to cool his feet as you can see. I took 88 snaps. Various combinations of 100-400L and the 70-200L with and without the 1.4x. This one is with my 5D3, 100-400L+1.4xiii - so @540mm. 1/320, f8, ISO 320. I have not wiped off the EXIF so you can examine it.
> 
> I am entirely satisfied with both the lenses with and without the 1.4xiii. I have noticed that when the pictures are not sharp it is due to shake. AFMA values with and without the 1.4xiii is the same for both lenses! So AFMA of the 1.4xiii is 0. I am happy.



Very nice RPT! I like the lighting too!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 4, 2013)

Just the other morning...
1/800 sec
ISO 160
f/6.3
310mm


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 4, 2013)

One that I made yesterday. Juvenile Red-tailed Hawk, 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 400, "M" metering, f7.1 @ 1/1250


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 4, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> One that I made yesterday. Juvenile Red-tailed Hawk, 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 400, "M" metering, f7.1 @ 1/1250



Great image Steve!!


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 4, 2013)

One of my favorites so far for 2013:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 4, 2013)

Been enjoying all the great shots, but it's not as much fun having nothing to contribute. However, today my fortunes changed a little. I'll be seeing these guys until all my berries are gone - in two days maybe! They're amazing eaters.

6D 300 X2 800th F16 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Just the other morning...
> 1/800 sec
> ISO 160
> f/6.3
> 310mm



Lovely picture Ken. 8)


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> One of my favorites so far for 2013:



Great shot Sir. Well done.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Been enjoying all the great shots, but it's not as much fun having nothing to contribute. However, today my fortunes changed a little. I'll be seeing these guys until all my berries are gone - in two days maybe! They're amazing eaters.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 800th F16 ISO 1250
> 
> Jack



Very nice picture Jack. Beautiful bird.


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 4, 2013)

Anhinga - Delray Beach by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 4, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Been enjoying all the great shots, but it's not as much fun having nothing to contribute. However, today my fortunes changed a little. I'll be seeing these guys until all my berries are gone - in two days maybe! They're amazing eaters.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 800th F16 ISO 1250
> 
> Jack



I love when the Cedar Waxwings come in to town Jack! They are always so busy and eating Japanese Plums around here like they're going out of style! One of my favorite birds, they are very attractive! Good luck!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 4, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> One of my favorites so far for 2013:



Hey Mack, this is a great image! Do you have a version with his feet in the frame? That is the only thing missing for me, it's a great capture!


----------



## Synkka (Nov 4, 2013)

rpt said:


> Synkka said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got a good shot of a red back fairy wren, I am pretty happy with these two shots. 70-300L at f5.6
> ...


about 2-3m away from me, and just patience and luck. I go to this one area most weekends there are plenty of them around at the moment. He stayed there for about a minute which is a lot longer than most wrens, then a dog ran up to me and started licking me which i think scared him off. I think part of the fun with only shooting with a 300mm lens is just trying to sneak up on the birds (not very well most of the time).


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorites so far for 2013:
> ...


Thanks and no unfortunately not. He flew right in front of me and was already past me by the time I was able to zoom out. I think it still works, but sure, it would be nice to have his feet!


----------



## dolina (Nov 5, 2013)

Ashy Thrush (Geokichla cinerea) by alabang, on Flickr

The Ashy Thrush (Geokichla cinerea) is a species of bird in the Turdidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.
Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests and subtropical or tropical moist montane forests. It is threatened by habitat loss.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashy_Thrush

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark

Settings: 1/100 ƒ/4 ISO 640 500mm

===========

Story behind the photo:

I arrived late in the morning at La Mesa Ecopark to take more photos of the Indigo Banded Kingfisher (IBKF) this time with my father. At the site of the IBKF we saw fellow bird photogs Steve, Professor Reuel and his cousin Speedy who told us that the IBKF has already fed and flew off elsewhere. We chatted a bit talking shop and my father left to look for other birds up the trail. 10 mins later Speedy saw an Ashy Trush (the bird photographed above) so nearing to us that I thought he misidentified it.

What I found unusual was that the Ashy Trush was so out in the open and near a well traveled dirt trail. Taking advantage of the extra light by the bird's decision to forage for earthworms out in the open we pictured the young one there. We were all pleasantly surprised that it decided to jump onto the stick with its prey. My good friend Steve got it with food in mouth, sadly I wasn't. But I did get the shot above. 

Time was Ashy Trush were a very difficult bird to find much less photograph but thankfully with time and people being respectful to the bird they have become more accommodating to people's desire to see them in the eco park.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 5, 2013)

From yesterday.... a handful of food around here and you are almost guaranteed to get a few chickadees


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 5, 2013)

Here's one from a few minutes later - full body, but not as dynamic of a shot. I love the distant, defocused clouds I had that day, though:


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


Yes, agreed, it still works!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Here's one from a few minutes later - full body, but not as dynamic of a shot. I love the distant, defocused clouds I had that day, though:



Really nice Mack! I like it a lot! But I really like Woodstorks! They are so prehistoric looking! Catching him bringing fodder home for the nest is a great image! Yes, the bokeh is really nice too!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> From yesterday.... a handful of food around here and you are almost guaranteed to get a few chickadees



What a wonderful image Don! This brings me back to my boyhood! I grew up on Cape Cod and we had Chickadees all over the place! I never see them here in Central Florida but I'm told they're around... 

I remember every winter, we would stand out on our back deck and have some suet and sunflower seeds in our hands and the Chickadees would come and actually land on our outstretched hands and take seeds and/or suet from us! It was really neat. I miss there song too!

Thanks for posting, it's a really sharp image! As Carol Burnett used to say, "thanks for the memories!"


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > From yesterday.... a handful of food around here and you are almost guaranteed to get a few chickadees
> ...


From the spring.... hope you enjoy them...The last one was a bit tricky trying to do everything with one hand while the bird hopped around on the other hand...


----------



## rpt (Nov 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > My muse is back! Yes, Mr. Hawk payed us a visit today. He came to cool his feet as you can see. I took 88 snaps. Various combinations of 100-400L and the 70-200L with and without the 1.4x. This one is with my 5D3, 100-400L+1.4xiii - so @540mm. 1/320, f8, ISO 320. I have not wiped off the EXIF so you can examine it.
> ...


Thanks. There is a lot of shade in the garden due to trees. The sun had just peeked over the clouds and so you see this mixture of light coming thru between the leaves and the shade.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Ha! Yes, Don! That's exactly what I'm talking about! Thank you so much! Very enjoyable for me indeed! I appreciate you taking the time to find them and post them... I miss those little rascals!

I remember when I was a kid, I had names for them and thought at the time that I could tell one from another from my backyard families of Chickadees! lol... I did learn their songs well and could call them in at almost anytime... 

Thanks again my friend, that was very cool! 8)


----------



## Northstar (Nov 5, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> One of my favorites so far for 2013:



Very nice shot Mack!


----------



## rpt (Nov 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


Very cool pictures!


----------



## rpt (Nov 5, 2013)

Northstar said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorites so far for 2013:
> ...


Very nice shot! I like the Crane one too. The difference is that the black head is merging with the black in the rest of the body...


----------



## rpt (Nov 5, 2013)

So many good pictures here from yesterday. Thank you for a great start in the morning.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments, guys. Those shots were taken on my 10th wedding anniversary of all day between intense rain storms. It was just one of those great days.

I have another 2013 favorite to post in the morning.


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 5, 2013)

Welcome Swallow in flight - Bicheno, Tasmania.
Made a little easier by a strong southerly blowing across the beach. The Swallows would hover a little before speeding off 
5D3 with 300mm f4





Eastern Spinebill in flight - Freycinet Peninsula.
A few of them were hanging around bushes next to the cabin.
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC


----------



## revup67 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words on the Eagle photo. 

All photos taken with 5D M3 and 400mm L 5.6

Here's a few more:

Royal Tern



Royal Tern (10975) by Revup67, on Flickr

California Gull - 1st Cycle



California Gull 1st Cycle - in flight (10909) by Revup67, on Flickr

California Gnatcatcher (Federally protected species) 1



California Gnatcatcher (coastal female) (10887) by Revup67, on Flickr

California Gnatcatcher (Federally protected species) 2



California Gnatcatcher (female) (10881) by Revup67, on Flickr

White-crowned Sparrow (juvenile 1st Fall)



White-crowned Sparrow (10816) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## abhijeetmhaskar (Nov 5, 2013)

Coppersmith Barbet


----------



## Alan J (Nov 5, 2013)

Stopped to see what I was up too while building a nest


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

Alan J said:


> Stopped to see what I was up too while building a nest



Nice one Alan! The catch light really makes this one work!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

On the hunt for breakfast... 

Or as Don would say; Just another Heron picture! ;D


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 5, 2013)

Alan J said:


> Stopped to see what I was up too while building a nest


Great shot! I love the expression.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 5, 2013)

*Sleepy Bald Eagle*

Here's another one I like from this year - it's the same bird as my avatar. I was walking down a trail and stumbled upon him in a tree about 30 yards away. I very slowly got out my telephoto lenses and took some shots of him. I stood there for 3 hours waiting for him to fly off, but he just got bored with me and having had a big breakfast (see full belly and bloody beak), he dozed off! I finally left...

I haven't see or been able to find another shot of a wild bald eagle sleeping, so I'm pretty happy with it. This is a vertical crop of the photo:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 5, 2013)

Great shots guys! Maybe my last opportunity since the berries are pretty well all been eaten.

6D 300 X2 800th F13 ISO 800

Jack


----------



## dolina (Nov 5, 2013)

Little Egret (Egretta garzetta) by alabang, on Flickr


Little Egrets eat fish, insects, amphibians, crustaceans, and reptiles. They stalk their prey in shallow water, often running with raised wings or shuffling its feet to disturb small fish. They may also stand still and wait to ambush prey.

Philippine Birds

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Egret

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Ba%C3%B1os,_Laguna

Settings: 1/400 ƒ/9 ISO 160 800mm

===========

Story behind the photo:

I traveled to Los Banos, Laguna hoping that the Chestnut-cheeked Starling (Agropsar philippensis) would have stuck around the area 11 days after it was last photographed. Alas the fruiting Balete tree  from the genus Ficus that fed the Starling had run out of fruit to feed the bird. Good thing my good friend and bird photog Doctor Tirso was available on that family day to bring me around the rice fields which yielded this wonderful image of a bird that I would normally ignore. The light was divine and the subject distance was such that an image of the bird would be worth taking a photo of and share on this forum.

I hope you enjoy this photo as much as I enjoyed that day.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2013)

revup67 said:


> Thanks for all the kind words on the Eagle photo.
> 
> All photos taken with 5D M3 and 400mm L 5.6
> 
> ...




Great shots. Well done revup67


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2013)

dolina said:


> Story behind the photo:
> 
> I traveled to Los Banos, Laguna hoping that the Chestnut-cheeked Starling (Agropsar philippensis) would have stuck around the area 11 days after it was last photographed. Alas the fruiting Balete tree  from the genus Ficus that fed the Starling had run out of fruit to feed the bird. Good thing my good friend and bird photog Doctor Tirso was available on that family day to bring me around the rice fields which yielded this wonderful image of a bird that I would normally ignore. The light was divine and the subject distance was such that an image of the bird would be worth taking a photo of and share on this forum.
> 
> I hope you enjoy this photo as much as I enjoyed that day.




Another beautiful shot Paolo. Thanks for the story behind the picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 6, 2013)

Here's just what's needed after downing 12 mountain ash berries. I counted!
That's it for waxwings, for now anyway.

Jack


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Sleepy Bald Eagle*



mackguyver said:


> Here's another one I like from this year - it's the same bird as my avatar. I was walking down a trail and stumbled upon him in a tree about 30 yards away. I very slowly got out my telephoto lenses and took some shots of him. I stood there for 3 hours waiting for him to fly off, but he just got bored with me and having had a big breakfast (see full belly and bloody beak), he dozed off! I finally left...
> 
> I haven't see or been able to find another shot of a wild bald eagle sleeping, so I'm pretty happy with it. This is a vertical crop of the photo:



Great image! That is an image that I haven't ever seen before either! I'd love to capture that shot! Very nice!


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Sleepy Bald Eagle*



Krob78 said:


> Great image! That is an image that I haven't ever seen before either! I'd love to capture that shot! Very nice!


Thanks, Ken! I thought it was pretty funny that he was so comfortable with me that he just fell asleep!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 6, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here's just what's needed after downing 12 mountain ash berries. I counted!
> That's it for waxwings, for now anyway.
> 
> Jack



That's a pretty one, Jack. The colors are very complimentary.


----------



## rpt (Nov 6, 2013)

Yesterday was Bee-eater day.

Photo 1: Bee-eater Ballerina
Photo 2: Takeoff


----------



## dolina (Nov 7, 2013)

Mangrove Blue Flycatcher (Cyornis rufigastra) by alabang, on Flickr

The Mangrove Blue Flycatcher (Cyornis rufigastra) is a species of bird in the Muscicapidae family. It is found in Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, and Thailand. Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical mangrove forests.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mangrove_Blue_Flycatcher

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark

Settings: 1/25 ƒ/4 ISO 1600 500mm

===========

Story behind the photo:

After taking the photo of the Indigo-banded Kingfisher at the horse stable I was led by Roddel to this lifer (bird watcher talk for a bird you either first seen live in the wild or photographed live in the wild) Mangrove Blue Flycatcher (Cyornis rufigastra) on the opposite side of the hill. By initial description given to me by Roddel I was expecting an Common Emerald Dove (Chalcophaps indica).

Incidentally there I met Gerald, the founder/owner of Istorya.net who was looking for a Red Bellied Pitta.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Dustin,

Waxwings seem to yield kind of dreamy pictures at times. I can't take credit for any complimentary colors - I'm just desperately trying to capture the moment with all the hopping that's going on!  

My 6D purchased in Feb and then shipped to Canon till late April has just turned over 10k! I guess you could say I'm enjoying my revived hobby. I honestly can't believe the number of great shots (by my standard anyway ). So far maybe 90% are 300 X2 so I guess that means I should really have the 600 F4 but I can't afford such!

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Nov 7, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here's just what's needed after downing 12 mountain ash berries. I counted!
> That's it for waxwings, for now anyway.
> 
> Jack


Beautiful capture. Very nice bokeh!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 7, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Dustin,
> 
> Waxwings seem to yield kind of dreamy pictures at times. I can't take credit for any complimentary colors - I'm just desperately trying to capture the moment with all the hopping that's going on!
> 
> ...



The fact that you can take good quality pictures at 600mm with the x2 is probably a sign that you got a pretty good lens! I haven't heard too many regretting the 300mm f/2.8II purchase (whose price is a little out of my league!)


----------



## dolina (Nov 8, 2013)

Philippine Magpie-Robin (Copsychus mindanensis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Philippine Magpie-Robin (Copsychus mindanensis) is a species of bird in the Muscicapidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines. It previously was considered a subspecies of the Oriental Magpie-Robin.

Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical dry forests and subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine_Magpie-Robin

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark

Settings: 1/100 ƒ/5.6 ISO 1250 700mm

===========

Story behind the photo:

I almost did not bother taking a photo of this Philippine Magpie-Robin (Copsychus mindanensis) thinking this was just another Philippine Pied Fantail (Rhipidura nigritorquis) that is extremely difficult to photograph because it rarely, if ever, stays still. I was also disinterested in picturing the Fantail here because I can easily do it from the comfort of my backyard.

What peaked my interest was its behaviour of staying rather stationary in the trees and it not spreading its tail into a fan. Another thing that caught my eye was the white and black feathers being of a slightly different pattern. Anyways, for those curious this is another lifer for me and what is more an endemic bird that can only be found in the Philippines.

For those who would want to take a photo of dark feathered birds you generally need to overexpose by 2-stops to get the bards to show up but you have to be mindful of balancing it out to consider the white feathers as well.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 8, 2013)

I was looking at who started this popular thread and found that it was 1982chris911 who hasn't been active for over 2 years ... wonder if he knows this thread has become so popular that it is running on over 200 pages ... thanks to all the contributors.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 8, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ... it was 1982chris911 who hasn't been active for *over 2 years* ...



Last Active: May 07, 2013, 04:10:50 PM

Still some time ago, but not 2 years. 

But a really wonderful and inspiring thread. Thanks to all contributors, too.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 8, 2013)

Recently took a trip to San Francisco. Took lots of photos with my 5D3. Also, just got a Flickr account. I will try to post some using my Flickr. I hope this works. Here are some hummingbird shots.




C69A1056-dpp-c by joher777, on Flickr




C69A1801-dpp-c by joher777, on Flickr




C69A1881-dpp-c by joher777, on Flickr




C69A2217-dpp-c by joher777, on Flickr


----------



## Northstar (Nov 8, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Recently took a trip to San Francisco. Took lots of photos with my 5D3. Also, just got a Flickr account. I will try to post some using my Flickr. I hope this works.Here are some hummingbird shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice hummingbird shots!


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Northstar. It took me awhile to figure out how to post a photo from Flickr. I also just uploaded some photos of SF bay and the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 8, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Here are some hummingbird shots.



Lovely! 
The first one is my favorite, because of composition and the wings motion blur.
But maybe you could have talked to the spider to clean up before the shooting


----------



## rpt (Nov 8, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some hummingbird shots.
> ...


+1

Lovely pictures!


----------



## dolina (Nov 8, 2013)

serendipidy did you use artificial light with your humming bird shots?


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 8, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Recently took a trip to San Francisco. Took lots of photos with my 5D3. Also, just got a Flickr account. I will try to post some using my Flickr. I hope this works. Here are some hummingbird shots.


Beaut pics serendipidy. Tack sharp.
What lens?



dolina said:


> serendipidy did you use artificial light with your humming bird shots?


And that was my next question 

While you took the pic in San Francisco I can't help but think the type of red flower is a eucalyptus


----------



## J.R. (Nov 8, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Recently took a trip to San Francisco. Took lots of photos with my 5D3. Also, just got a Flickr account. I will try to post some using my Flickr. I hope this works. Here are some hummingbird shots.



Lovely pics more so because of the colors.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 8, 2013)

dolina said:


> The Philippine Magpie-Robin (Copsychus mindanensis) is a species of bird in the Muscicapidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines. It previously was considered a subspecies of the Oriental Magpie-Robin.
> 
> Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical dry forests and subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.
> 
> ...



Nice shot Paolo. A question ... how do you distinguish this bird from the Oriental Magpie Robin?


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Recently took a trip to San Francisco. Took lots of photos with my 5D3. Also, just got a Flickr account. I will try to post some using my Flickr. I hope this works. Here are some hummingbird shots.




Beautiful shots Serendipidy. I especially love the last one. Well done Sir!


----------



## dolina (Nov 8, 2013)

J.R. said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > The Philippine Magpie-Robin (Copsychus mindanensis) is a species of bird in the Muscicapidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines. It previously was considered a subspecies of the Oriental Magpie-Robin.
> ...


thanks! I was told that geography is the main indicator for the split. The birder who informed me did not elaborate further.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 8, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Recently took a trip to San Francisco. Took lots of photos with my 5D3. Also, just got a Flickr account. I will try to post some using my Flickr. I hope this works. Here are some hummingbird shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome Serendipidy! These look a bit more challenging as captures than Harry! Congratulations, really, really nice! I like them all quite a bit but I really love the last one... not sure why but that black background has something to do with it for me and the almost macro image of the flowers... really nice set! 

It looks like you've toned down the BB a little bit too, I like it! ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 8, 2013)

rpt said:


> Yesterday was Bee-eater day.
> 
> Photo 1: Bee-eater Ballerina
> Photo 2: Takeoff



Very nice! I've certainly not seen any of those out here! :-[


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 8, 2013)

dolina said:


> Philippine Magpie-Robin (Copsychus mindanensis) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> The Philippine Magpie-Robin (Copsychus mindanensis) is a species of bird in the Muscicapidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines. It previously was considered a subspecies of the Oriental Magpie-Robin.
> 
> ...



Wonderful Paolo!


----------



## rpt (Nov 8, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday was Bee-eater day.
> ...


Thanks. Apparently they are distributed from Europe to Australia - Wikipedia says "_The bee-eaters have an Old World distribution, occurring from Europe to Australia_"
Take a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bee-eater#Distribution.2C_habitat_and_migration 

These ones here are green bee-eaters...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2013)

"Hummingbirds taken at SF,CA Zoo and SF Botanical gardens 25 Oct 2013 and 28 Oct 2013"

Hey Serendipidy, how did you get my hummer to meet you in San Fransisco?!  Her trip was longer than yours.

Very nice!

Jack


----------



## dolina (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Ken!


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your very kind comments. 

My wife and I took our first vacation in 2 years and went for a week in San Francisco which we love and is the closest landfall from Hawaii (I really hate to fly these days). ;D She loves hummingbirds and told me I had to get some good shots (we don't have them here ). So I looked and looked and couldn't see any. With only a few days left we went to the zoo where we saw some several years ago. 3 hours later as we were leaving...still no hummers. I got lots of decent zoo shots, however,with my new 5D3 (this trip was the excuse I used on her to upgrade from my 7D). Just as we exited the gate, there was this pretty blue flower plant so I got my 5D3 out with the 70-200F/2.8LII. She was yelling haven't you taken enough photos over the last 3 hours (she is NOT a photog and was ready to leave after 1 hour). Just as I focused, that pretty hummer zooms in. I couldn't focus on him since he was jumping all over, so I just focused on the flower and fired away.

Encouraged, 3 days later, I went to the SF Botanical Gardens in Golden Gate Park to shoot some flowers. Just inside the entrance was this 30-40 feet tall red flowering tree. I walked toward it for some tree flower shots, when I noticed several small birds flying in and out. They were hummers! These guys really were attracted ( a sign called it the red flowering gum tree from western Australia). So I used my 5D3 and 100-400L @ 400mm shooting up into the tree from 15-50 feet away for over an hour to get those shots. I really got a stiff neck and sore back from all that bending and straining upwards but my wife was pleased with the photos! (Happy wife...Happy life ;D).

Maximilian..yes, I wish that spider would have made his web elsewhere.
rpt and J.R., thanks for you nice words.
Dolina and Mr. Bean...All were taken handheld in natural outdoor lighting and were heavily cropped since the first one was @200mm and the other 3 were @400mm and I was not real close and they are small birds.
Krob78...Thank you my friend for your comments. You have taught me a lot on CR about bird photog. I think that background (which was just some distant green foliage in shade) turned black due to underexposure. I didn't plan that but it was serendipity  and I like it too.
Jack Douglas...After your post, I do believe that is your green hummer. Flying south for the winter 

I just made this Flickr account several days ago to post all my SF shots since a friend told me I really should. I am still trying to learn how to use it well. If you click on the photo, it will take you there where I have more hummers and also will keep adding landscape and zoo shots over the next few days.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 9, 2013)

Just flipping back over stuff I shot in the summer. For this one maybe we should have a new thread, "Ugliest Birds" or "Birds Only a Mother Could Love" or "Ugly as Sin Birds". But that might offend our bird friends and get us in trouble with the Birds Rights Commission! 

6D 300 X2 2000th F5.6 ISO 2000 shutter speed - seems I'm always worried there will be movement or flight that I won't catch.

JDW


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 9, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Just flipping back over stuff I shot in the summer. For this one maybe we should have a new thread, "Ugliest Birds" or "Birds Only a Mother Could Love" or "Ugly as Sin Birds". But that might offend our bird friends and get us in trouble with the Birds Rights Commission!
> 
> 6D 300 X2 2000th F5.6 ISO 2000 shutter speed - seems I'm always worried there will be movement or flight that I won't catch.
> 
> JDW



Nice shot, Jack...but you're right about not being the most attractive bird in the forest 

How about some pretty in pink flamingoes from the SF zoo?



C69A1032-dpp-c by EricJ777, on Flickr




C69A0880-dpp-c by EricJ777, on Flickr




C69A0877-dpp by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2013)

Very nice shots serendipidy. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 9, 2013)

splish splash, I was taking a bath ...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 9, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > ... it was 1982chris911 who hasn't been active for *over 2 years* ...
> ...


My bad ... I mixed up his "Date Registered" and "Last Active" date.
Yes, it is truly a inspiring thread ... always encourages me to emulate the work done by by some amazing CR members.


----------



## rpt (Nov 9, 2013)

Max, serendipity, jack, great pictures.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 9, 2013)

5D3 + 70-200 II - the first time I took to birds with this lens. 

Bah ... I think I'm in trouble now. The IQ of the 100-400 almost suddenly feels like crap. Need to save up for a new 300mm f/2.8 II.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 9, 2013)

rpt said:


> Max, serendipity, jack, great pictures.


thanks a lot for your compliment, rpt


----------



## J.R. (Nov 9, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> splish splash, I was taking a bath ...



The first shot is excellent.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 9, 2013)

J.R. said:


> The first shot is excellent.


Thanks J.R.

It's one of my personal favs of the last two years.

The snow owl action was too fast for me to do a proper framing. 
Also a mesh fence forced me to get too close.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks click and rpt


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 9, 2013)

J.R. said:


> 5D3 + 70-200 II - the first time I took to birds with this lens.
> 
> Bah ... I think I'm in trouble now. The IQ of the 100-400 almost suddenly feels like crap. Need to save up for a new 300mm f/2.8 II.



Beautiful photo, J.R. What bird is that?
Yes, that combo is nice. Like you, I wish for more reach. I dream of the 600mm and then wake up ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 9, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > 5D3 + 70-200 II - the first time I took to birds with this lens.
> ...



Hey, who knows, perhaps that new 150-600mm they've just announced will be affordable and with good IQ and AF!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 10, 2013)

Maximilian I think the middle shot is almost as ugly as mine!  Maybe there is a place for a thread of ugly birds after all- just joking!

Another cute ugly. This was down in a very secluded private area - she thought! Some fill flash sure could have helped.

6D 300 X2 800th F6.3 ISO 3200

Jack


----------



## J.R. (Nov 10, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > 5D3 + 70-200 II - the first time I took to birds with this lens.
> ...



Thanks serendipidy. The bird is a Rufous Sibia usually found up in the Himalayan mountains in India. 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## rpt (Nov 10, 2013)

J.R. said:


> 5D3 + 70-200 II - the first time I took to birds with this lens.
> 
> Bah ... I think I'm in trouble now. The IQ of the 100-400 almost suddenly feels like crap. Need to save up for a new 300mm f/2.8 II.


Excellent shot! Yes the 70-200 II is a lovely lens!


----------



## ejenner (Nov 10, 2013)

These are zoo photos, taken though wire (I finally found out how to make the 135 bokeh ugly), of a Stellar Sea Eagle taking a bath. I watch these two at Denver zoo quite a bit, but hadn't seen them bathing before.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 10, 2013)

Young Cooper's Hawk. Martha's Vineyard.
60D 100-400 @ 400mm, f6.3, ISO 250, 1250th

This bird posed for a few minutes, sometimes you just get lucky. Made my day.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 10, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Young Cooper's Hawk. Martha's Vineyard.
> 60D 100-400 @ 400mm, f6.3, ISO 250, 1250th
> 
> This bird posed for a few minutes, sometimes you just get lucky. Made my day.



Jeff, it was your lucky day for sure!! I love the first image! One of the best! Really nice, It should make your whole week!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 10, 2013)

ejenner said:


> These are zoo photos, taken though wire (I finally found out how to make the 135 bokeh ugly), of a Stellar Sea Eagle taking a bath. I watch these two at Denver zoo quite a bit, but hadn't seen them bathing before.



That's pretty cool! 8)


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 10, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Maximilian I think the middle shot is almost as ugly as mine!  Maybe there is a place for a thread of ugly birds after all- just joking!


  Thank you, too. By the way: IMHO there are only few birds I would call ugly 



> Another cute ugly. This was down in a very secluded private area - she thought! Some fill flash sure could have helped.


The fill flash would have illuminated that whatever (leaves?) was between you and the wagtail (?) even more.
So maybe no good idea.
How close did you get to that little bird? and what focal length did you use?


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 10, 2013)

White faced Heron. I noticed him yesterday, on my neighbors dam. Unfortunately, I didn't have the camera setup and ready. Today, we did 
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 10, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> White faced Heron. I noticed him yesterday, on my neighbors dam. Unfortunately, I didn't have the camera setup and ready. Today, we did
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC



Very nice Bean!


----------



## ERHP (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks Krob78 and Click.



IslanderMV said:


> Young Cooper's Hawk. Martha's Vineyard.
> 60D 100-400 @ 400mm, f6.3, ISO 250, 1250th
> 
> This bird posed for a few minutes, sometimes you just get lucky. Made my day.


Cool! 

ejenner, I've only seen those guys in zoos but they are huge. (And I really dislike shooting through fences too)

serendipidy, great shots of the hummers!

Some great shots from everyone(even the ugly birds  ) I should probably comment sooner since this thread is picking up steam.

Just an American Wigeon looking for the perfect dabbling spot(and fortunately it was near me)


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 10, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > White faced Heron. I noticed him yesterday, on my neighbors dam. Unfortunately, I didn't have the camera setup and ready. Today, we did
> ...


Thanks Krob78. Its a tricky, secluded spot to get a good, clear picture. So, I'm happy with this one


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 10, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Thanks Krob78 and Click.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 10, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Young Cooper's Hawk. Martha's Vineyard.
> ...


+1


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 10, 2013)

Young Flame robin about to be fed by mum. The males have a black head, and a much redder chest.
5D3 with 300mm f4. Challenging light, very late in the day, back lit by bright cloud and a shutter speed of 1/160 or slower. Just hold the button down and hope something comes out of it


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 10, 2013)

Maximilian, I'm with you actually. There isn't a bird that I don't love, but we know some are just naturally not winners in the beauty contests! 

The little bird (I have to try to remember there are viewers world wide) is a Black Capped Chickadee - Tit family I guess, and he/she was about 10 feet away in a little sheltered spot beneath/behind a willow tree where the beaver dam leaked enough water to form a tiny stream. i was on the dam somewhat above. The sun was breaking through and there was only one line of vision so I had no choice but to try as it was. Quite dark with lots of action so it's not the best. 

6D 300 F2.8 II 2X III 800th F6.3 ISO 3200 Here's another in the sequence - not a spong bath for sure! 

I had no clue when I purchased the 6D and 300 that virtually all my shooting this summer would be 300 X2 but that's what's happened. I know seasoned birders would say what would you expect, even 600 is not enough, and now I know. Never the less, that combination works so well for hand held shots. I tried tripod for a while but I guess I just love my mobility too much.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 10, 2013)

ERHP, would have loved to have been there - so serene. "Just an American Wigeon looking for the perfect dabbling spot(and fortunately it was near me)"

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Young Cooper's Hawk. Martha's Vineyard.
> 60D 100-400 @ 400mm, f6.3, ISO 250, 1250th
> 
> This bird posed for a few minutes, sometimes you just get lucky. Made my day.



Beautiful shots. I especially love the second one.


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Just an American Wigeon looking for the perfect dabbling spot(and fortunately it was near me)



Very nice. Well done ERHP.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 11, 2013)

RTH at 140mm and cropped. I was able to hike up a hill to get within about 30 feet of this bird.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 11, 2013)

2n10 - wow! A thrill I bet.

Jack


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 11, 2013)

Butcher bird, the male. Currently, the pair are building a nest behind my place. We've already had one pair with young this season.
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 11, 2013)

Tawny Frogmouth on nest. Not a true owl, but a member of the Nightjar family of birds. A difficult one to spot as they blend in with the bark of the tree. Unfortunately, we found the body of a dead chick, on the ground below this nest. Hopefully, they have a second chick under this adult.
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC.


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2013)

1D X with 500f4L II + 1.4 III TC


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 11, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> 2n10 - wow! A thrill I bet.
> 
> Jack



It most definitely was. Thank you


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Tawny Frogmouth on nest. Not a true owl, but a member of the Nightjar family of birds. A difficult one to spot as they blend in with the bark of the tree. Unfortunately, we found the body of a dead chick, on the ground below this nest. Hopefully, they have a second chick under this adult.
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC.



Bean, that is a wonderful image! Only the 2nd time I've seen one of these! Thanks!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 11, 2013)

Click said:


> 1D X with 500f4L II + 1.4 III TC



Nice Click! I like how the ripples look... adds to the image!


----------



## Eldar (Nov 11, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Bean, that is a wonderful image! Only the 2nd time I've seen one of these! Thanks!


The first time I see it. Very peculiar bird and probably easy to miss due to its natural camouflage. Good shot!


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Nice Click! I like how the ripples look... adds to the image!



Thank you for your comment Ken.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 11, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Nice Click! I like how the ripples look... adds to the image!


+1 Delicate framing and the ripples brings life to it. Very nice indeed!


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you very much Eldar.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 11, 2013)

Click said:


> 1D X with 500f4L II + 1.4 III TC



Beautiful shot, Click. I love everything about it. Sharp, nice colors, well composed, and great water ripples.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Tawny Frogmouth on nest. Not a true owl, but a member of the Nightjar family of birds. A difficult one to spot as they blend in with the bark of the tree. Unfortunately, we found the body of a dead chick, on the ground below this nest. Hopefully, they have a second chick under this adult.
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC.



I've never seen this bird, either. Thanks for posting it. I can see how it could easily be missed.


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Beautiful shot, Click. I love everything about it. Sharp, nice colors, well composed, and great water ripples.



Thank you for your kind words Serendipidy.


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks folks for the feedback. Browsing through this thread has certainly inspired me to try things and get a little better at my bird photography. A great quality of images has certainly been collected over the months


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Tawny Frogmouth on nest. Not a true owl, but a member of the Nightjar family of birds. A difficult one to spot as they blend in with the bark of the tree. Unfortunately, we found the body of a dead chick, on the ground below this nest. Hopefully, they have a second chick under this adult.
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC.



That is one scary looking bird ! Great shot.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Tawny Frogmouth on nest.



Lovely shot, agree with others, very unusual bird, well done.



serendipidy said:


> Beautiful shot, Click. I love everything about it. Sharp, nice colors, well composed, and great water ripples.



Beautifully rendered background totally works in this Image, makes the Subject jump out, well done Click.


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Beautifully rendered background totally works in this Image, makes the Subject jump out, well done Click.



Thanks for your kind words Edward.


----------



## chauncey (Nov 12, 2013)

I haven't quite decided on the PP with these images...what say you all?
















.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 12, 2013)

I rarely post here, although I do look a lot, some really great Images in the thread by a lot of good photographers.

My general rule is if it doesn't have teeth and attitude i pass it by, but from time to time something grabs my attention.

Haven't a clue what this Bird is called, but the colour attracted me.

1Dx 200-400f/4

Masai Mara Kenya.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 12, 2013)

Edward, almost like a portrait done with chalk - very nice. Had to laugh, my African Grey doesn't have teeth but he might as well have when he shows attitude.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 12, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I rarely post here, although I do look a lot, some really great Images in the thread by a lot of good photographers.
> 
> My general rule is if it doesn't have teeth and attitude i pass it by, but from time to time something grabs my attention.
> 
> ...



Beautiful shot of an interesting bird. I think it might be a Hadada Ibis.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Beautiful shot of an interesting bird. I think it might be a Hadada Ibis.



Thanks Serendipidy, looked it up after reading your comment, I believe your right, good Bird recognition skills.

Unfortunately for me if it flies it falls into only two categories, Planes or Birds.

And I prefer both on the Ground.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 12, 2013)

A little different pose.

6D 300 X2 3200th F6.3 ISO 1250 Rubythroated Hummer F

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Nov 12, 2013)

chauncey said:


> I haven't quite decided on the PP with these images...what say you all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like no.2. I might be that you should try a different crop (if you have more to give). A little more water behind and maybe also in front of the swans and a bit less above and below. More like the crop on no.3. The landing-against-the-sun effect was nice. A lower shooting position would also reduce the dominance from the water and give a better perspective. But nice shot.
I would also like to see more water behind no.4. It's the splashes from his running that adds life to the image. Again, I believe a lower shooting position would improve the perspective and isolate the swan from the large water area.
In general I also prefer color images of swans. Kind of a contradiction, since they are almost black&white by nature, but the subtle colors adds life. 
Swans are very beautiful, but quite available. So the challenge to shoot images that stand out is not an easy one.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 12, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> A little different pose.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 3200th F6.3 ISO 1250 Rubythroated Hummer F
> 
> Jack



Beautiful capture, Jack. Nice creamy bokeh complements the green iridescence of his back. Looks like he's really happy about something.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Serendipidy,

She was happy about life in general at the pond and all those wonderful yellow Touch-me-nots as illustrated in this shot! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 12, 2013)

This was hummer heaven for about two weeks but the ladies seemed to have chased all the men away! 

6D X2 1600th F7.1 ISO 1250

JDW


----------



## chauncey (Nov 12, 2013)

> Swans are very beautiful, but quite available. So the challenge to shoot images that stand out is not an easy one.


Thanks for responding Elder...will heed your words.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 12, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> This was hummer heaven for about two weeks but the ladies seemed to have chased all the men away!
> 
> 6D X2 1600th F7.1 ISO 1250
> 
> JDW



Nice one Jack! Lots of color!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > I rarely post here, although I do look a lot, some really great Images in the thread by a lot of good photographers.
> ...





> Beautiful shot of an interesting bird. I think it might be a Hadada Ibis.



Yes, I believe you're 100% Serendipidy! 

Nice image Edward, No teeth but it almost looks like blood on his bill, which is quite interesting and apropos for one of your images!


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> This was hummer heaven for about two weeks but the ladies seemed to have chased all the men away!
> 
> 6D X2 1600th F7.1 ISO 1250
> 
> JDW




Very nice shot Jack. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks guys,

I took a friend there with his D300 and 70 - 300 and he was so happy for the great opportunity but his 450 eq FOV didn't compare too favorably with my 300 X2. Today he's chomping at the bit to get back there next year with his new 1Dx (and probably the 300 f2.8 II X2 III combo??). That's really scary for me since my 6D really struggles with the action, and ....... here we go again.  

6D 300 X2 1600th F5.6 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## vargyropoulos (Nov 12, 2013)

I got a chance to play with one of the big white super-tele's this past weekend


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2013)

vargyropoulos said:


> I got a chance to play with one of the big white super-tele's this past weekend


That was a nice way to play. 
Cool facial expression of the bald eagle. What did you tell him? 

Really good.


----------



## vargyropoulos (Nov 12, 2013)

thank you! it's not what I told him... he was doing all the talking and parading his catch in front of us! I think the sound of all those camera shutters going off in high speed mode made him extra proud


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2013)

although not very colorful and dynamic, I love the expression of this tired young sparrow after his first flying lesson (which I loved to capture but missed  )


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2013)

vargyropoulos said:


> I think the sound of all those camera shutters going off in high speed mode made him extra proud


how would you feel, when you hear the shutter sound like am machine gun? *lol


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2013)

vargyropoulos said:


> I got a chance to play with one of the big white super-tele's this past weekend



Beautiful shot vargyropoulos. I love the light in that picture.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 12, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> although not very colorful and dynamic, I love the expression of this tired young sparrow after his first flying lesson (which I loved to capture but missed  )


It is often easy to go for the spectacular and forget the close and tiny. Very nice capture.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > although not very colorful and dynamic, I love the expression of this tired young sparrow after his first flying lesson (which I loved to capture but missed  )
> ...


Thank you very much.
I was really glad, that it let me get really close to it, 2 m, almost the MFD of the 100-400L. 
A few minutes later that little one fell asleep.


----------



## Skatol (Nov 12, 2013)

vargyropoulos said:


> I got a chance to play with one of the big white super-tele's this past weekend



Conowingo? Was there this weekend as well. Great shot.


----------



## vargyropoulos (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you for your comments, Click and Skatol. Indeed this is at Conowingo, I was there with my wife on Sunday morning. It was our first time there and it was also our first time photographing eagles. I heard the action was better on Saturday. I had taken the 800mm f/5.6L on evaluation loan from CPS... amazing lens for perched birds.. a bit hard to maneuver it when the birds were close. I will try to return there with my "regular" gear in a couple of weeks.


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 13, 2013)

Autumn in southeast Arizona means that Ferruginous Hawks are arriving in the flatlands and grasslands. Here's one taking off, photographed yesterday on the Santa Cruz Flats, about halfway between Tucson and Phoenix. 5Diii. 400DO, "M" setting, 1/1600 @ f7.1.


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Autumn in southeast Arizona means that Ferruginous Hawks are arriving in the flatlands and grasslands. Here's one taking off, photographed yesterday on the Santa Cruz Flats, about halfway between Tucson and Phoenix. 5Diii. 400DO, "M" setting, 1/1600 @ f7.1.




Beautiful Steven. Well done.


----------



## quangus (Nov 13, 2013)

Red tail hawk

5D III + 500mm F/4


----------



## Skatol (Nov 13, 2013)

Juvenile Bald Eagle
5DIII, original non IS 600+1.4


----------



## Skatol (Nov 13, 2013)

Couple more from Conowingo


----------



## Synkka (Nov 13, 2013)

Loving all the bird of prey shots! Wish we had hummingbirds in Australia they are amazing birds.

Anyway another Tawny Frogmouth, we are fortunate enough to frequently get these around the house pretending to be a fence posts.



Tawny Frogmouth by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 13, 2013)

Feeding time at the Grey Butcherbird nest. This was a month or so ago and they have flown the coup, so to speak.

5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2013)

quangus said:


> Red tail hawk
> 
> 5D III + 500mm F/4



Nice shot quangus...And welcome to cr


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 13, 2013)

Synkka said:


> Loving all the bird of prey shots! Wish we had hummingbirds in Australia they are amazing birds.
> 
> Anyway another Tawny Frogmouth, we are fortunate enough to frequently get these around the house pretending to be a fence posts.
> 
> ...


Nice one Synkka. What lens were you using?


----------



## Synkka (Nov 13, 2013)

7D and 70-300L - the shot is 1/100 f5.6 1250iso


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 13, 2013)

Lots of noise out back last night.... just a few Canada geese landed in the bay (about 10,000)... this is a small fraction of the flock...

Shot handheld with a 70-200 at 200mm and 1/250 second and stitched together.... had to do it in a hurry or be late for work...


----------



## petach (Nov 13, 2013)

Today at Leigh on Sea (mud!) in Essex

White Egret




Egret, Leigh on Sea by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Egret, Leigh on Sea by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Egret, Leigh on Sea by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Lift Off by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2013)

"Lots of noise out back last night.... just a few Canada geese landed in the bay (about 10,000)... this is a small fraction of the flock...

Shot handheld with a 70-200 at 200mm and 1/250 second and stitched together.... had to do it in a hurry or be late for work..."

Thanks for that perspective - very nice. 

Jack


----------



## TheJock (Nov 13, 2013)

This little chap was one of my first really good shots with my Sigma 150-500mm, I’ve only been at it for a little over 1 year but I’m happy with my progress considering that I can rarely find the time to get out here in Dubai, I’m planning a morning outing this weekend as the cooler months have arrived, if I could create shots half as stunning as some of the images in this thread I would be a very happy man, grateful for any critique. It’s a Grey Francolin, shot at ISO 200, f5.6, 300th on a 550D. 
Thanks.


----------



## Pugshot (Nov 14, 2013)

Here are three owls: an Eastern Screech Owl, a Great Horned Owl, and a Barred Owl.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 14, 2013)

Pugshot said:


> Here are three owls: an Eastern Screech Owl, a Great Horned Owl, and a Barred Owl.


Wow, great images Pug!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 14, 2013)

As Don would say, just another Heron... 
GBH...
1/200s
ISO 800
f/13
350mm


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 14, 2013)

TheJock said:


> This little chap was one of my first really good shots with my Sigma 150-500mm, I’ve only been at it for a little over 1 year but I’m happy with my progress considering that I can rarely find the time to get out here in Dubai, I’m planning a morning outing this weekend as the cooler months have arrived, if I could create shots half as stunning as some of the images in this thread I would be a very happy man, grateful for any critique. It’s a Grey Francolin, shot at ISO 200, f5.6, 300th on a 550D.
> Thanks.



Very nice Jock! Now if you could just get him to walk toward you! That's always half the battle, no? lol! First one I've seen, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 14, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Autumn in southeast Arizona means that Ferruginous Hawks are arriving in the flatlands and grasslands. Here's one taking off, photographed yesterday on the Santa Cruz Flats, about halfway between Tucson and Phoenix. 5Diii. 400DO, "M" setting, 1/1600 @ f7.1.


Beautiful Steven!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 14, 2013)

Skatol said:


> Couple more from Conowingo



Nice captures Skatol! Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum!


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2013)

Pugshot said:


> Here are three owls: an Eastern Screech Owl, a Great Horned Owl, and a Barred Owl.



Those are simply fantastic! I like #'s 1 and 3 the best.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> As Don would say, just another Heron...
> GBH...
> 1/200s
> ISO 800
> ...



Ken...I love that shot. Perfect composition, beautiful bird with a nice pose, lovely colors and great bokeh. Great job!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 14, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > As Don would say, just another Heron...
> ...



Thank you Sir! I didn't care for the building in the distance behind him but it's not too noticeable I suppose! Thank you again!


----------



## J.R. (Nov 14, 2013)

Pugshot said:


> Here are three owls: an Eastern Screech Owl, a Great Horned Owl, and a Barred Owl.



Beautiful


----------



## J.R. (Nov 14, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> As Don would say, just another Heron...
> GBH...
> 1/200s
> ISO 800
> ...



Yes ... just another Heron and just as nice!


----------



## TheJock (Nov 14, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> TheJock said:
> 
> 
> > This little chap was one of my first really good shots with my Sigma 150-500mm, I’ve only been at it for a little over 1 year but I’m happy with my progress considering that I can rarely find the time to get out here in Dubai, I’m planning a morning outing this weekend as the cooler months have arrived, if I could create shots half as stunning as some of the images in this thread I would be a very happy man, grateful for any critique. It’s a Grey Francolin, shot at ISO 200, f5.6, 300th on a 550D.
> ...



Thanks for the comment Krob, really appreciated 
My outing is going ahead tomorrow morning, hopefully they’ll be walking towards me this time (LOL), so I may have some keepers if all goes well, keeping my fingers crossed.

P.S. those owl shots are awesome Pugshot!!!


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> As Don would say, just another Heron...
> GBH...
> 1/200s
> ISO 800
> ...




Lovely picture ken. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## sushyam (Nov 14, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> although not very colorful and dynamic, I love the expression of this tired young sparrow after his first flying lesson (which I loved to capture but missed  )


Like the nice and furry look.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 14, 2013)

sushyam said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > although not very colorful and dynamic, I love the expression of this tired young sparrow after his first flying lesson (which I loved to capture but missed  )
> ...


thank you very much.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 14, 2013)

Pugshot said:


> Here are three owls: an Eastern Screech Owl, a Great Horned Owl, and a Barred Owl.


Great owl shots - are they all wild? If so, I'm extremely impressed. If not, they are still beautiful photos, but I will know you, too, are a mere mortal. I love owls, but they are so freaking hard to find out in the wild! Here's my best owl shot to date - a very noisy little Barred Owl:


----------



## Skatol (Nov 14, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > Couple more from Conowingo
> ...


Thanks Krob, These are just a few from a very good couple of weekends.


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Great owl shots - are they all wild? If so, I'm extremely impressed. If not, they are still beautiful photos, but I will know you, too, are a mere mortal. I love owls, but they are so freaking hard to find out in the wild! Here's my best owl shot to date - a very noisy little Barred Owl:



Great picture mackguyver. Well done.


----------



## Pugshot (Nov 14, 2013)

[quoteGreat owl shots - are they all wild? If so, I'm extremely impressed. If not, they are still beautiful photos, but I will know you, too, are a mere mortal. I love owls, but they are so freaking hard to find out in the wild! Here's my best owl shot to date - a very noisy little Barred Owl:][/quote]

You guessed correctly - I'm a mere mortal. The owls were all residents at a bird rehabilitation facility and were willing to indulge four photographers by posing without complaint.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 14, 2013)

Click said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Great owl shots - are they all wild? If so, I'm extremely impressed. If not, they are still beautiful photos, but I will know you, too, are a mere mortal. I love owls, but they are so freaking hard to find out in the wild! Here's my best owl shot to date - a very noisy little Barred Owl:
> ...



+1...in the wild, too


----------



## Pugshot (Nov 15, 2013)

@mackguyver: if you want to see a great in-the-wild owl shot, check this out:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/edpost/10752117233/#in/photostream/

The photographer, Ed Post, has many other great bird shots, but the owl shot is incredible!


----------



## Pugshot (Nov 15, 2013)

And here's another Barred Owl - again at a bird rehabilitation center, although a different one from my earlier shots.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 15, 2013)

Pugshot said:


> @mackguyver: if you want to see a great in-the-wild owl shot, check this out:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/edpost/10752117233/#in/photostream/
> 
> The photographer, Ed Post, has many other great bird shots, but the owl shot is incredible!



Wow! That is impressive. I wouldn't want to be a mouse in that scene.

I really admire those lucky souls who have the opportunity and stamina to trek around the world into the wild and take such amazing nature shots. I will have to be content to see it through their lens except for an occasional trip to a zoo.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 15, 2013)

Pugshot said:


> And here's another Barred Owl - again at a bird rehabilitation center, although a different one from my earlier shots.



Well done, Pugshot. Sharp with nice bokeh and the red berries really makes it interesting with more color.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 15, 2013)

5d3 @ 400mm


----------



## J.R. (Nov 15, 2013)

another one ... 5d3 @ 400mm


----------



## J.R. (Nov 15, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Pugshot said:
> 
> 
> > Here are three owls: an Eastern Screech Owl, a Great Horned Owl, and a Barred Owl.
> ...



Great shot! 

In India there is a common insult dished out with the phrase "Ullu ke Patthe", the literal translation of which works out to "Owl's disciple". Owls are considered pretty dumb birds and the phrase "Ullu ke Patthe" is used to call someone an "Idiot". Most average Indians use this phrase a fair few times in a day! 

Very few Indians can look at an owl shot without a chuckle. 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 15, 2013)

J.R. said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Pugshot said:
> ...



In parts of the western world, owls are considered wise (even though they are not).
"The origin of the wise owl dates all the way back to Greek mythology. The owl represents Athena who was the goddess of wisdom."-source: Yahoo voices, Rachel Ellis, Yahoo Contributor Network


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 15, 2013)

A wise owl sat in a tree
The less he spoke the more he heard
Why can't we all be like that wise old bird ...... or something like that - it's been a really long time since I read it to my kids. 

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Nov 15, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> A wise owl sat in a tree
> The less he spoke the more he heard
> Why can't we all be like that wise old bird ...... or something like that - it's been a really long time since I read it to my kids.
> 
> Jack


That's a good saying. But on the other hand, when people are quite it is often because their mind is somewhere else and they're not listening either ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 15, 2013)

Ah, people have all kinds of problems, it's the birds who have it right. I need to check - I'm sure there is more to that nursery rhyme.

But you're right we need to listen and not just be quiet. Funny how these pictures speak to me so clearly without words. OK, I better stop the nonsense here, sorry! 

Jack


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 15, 2013)

Tawny Frogmouth with baby. A week ago, I found the body of one chick, on the ground, beneath this nest. Fortunately, they had a second one to show off 
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Tawny Frogmouth with baby. A week ago, I found the body of one chick, on the ground, beneath this nest. Fortunately, they had a second one to show off
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC



Very nice shot Mr Bean. That's a really strange looking bird.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 15, 2013)

Interesting owl comments, particularly the ones about India vs. the United States. I liked that owl in flight shot, too. I have a barred owl that lives in my area and he flew through my backyard one evening, just like that. I was nowhere near my camera of course. Wild owls are SO hard to spot, as illustrated by one of my favorite owl photos:
http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photography/photo-of-the-day/eastern-screech-owl-georgia/


----------



## ERHP (Nov 15, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Pugshot said:
> 
> 
> > Here are three owls: an Eastern Screech Owl, a Great Horned Owl, and a Barred Owl.
> ...



That's a pretty cool little owl. Would love to get one that close in the wild.

@Pugshot - Great shots. I especially liked the last one you posted. Rescue center birds and mammals tend to still have that spark of wild in their eyes, vice the zoo animals that are often born in captivity.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's the correct version from 1800's Britain, apparently used by the US army to suggest silence on secrets. 

A wise old owl lived in an oak
The more he saw the less he spoke
The less he spoke the more he heard.
Why can't we all be like that wise old bird?

Jack


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 15, 2013)

Click said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Tawny Frogmouth with baby. A week ago, I found the body of one chick, on the ground, beneath this nest. Fortunately, they had a second one to show off
> ...


Thanks Click. And they have an even stranger "call" if I can call it that. Its a deep, but soft booming sound that you can hear at night.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 16, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Tawny Frogmouth with baby. A week ago, I found the body of one chick, on the ground, beneath this nest. Fortunately, they had a second one to show off
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC



And with a little one. Pretty cool. Reminds me of the Nighthawk and Whip-Poor-Will's. Could always hear them at night but never saw one in person.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks to all for the recent very interesting shots!

Jack


----------



## Northstar (Nov 16, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Tawny Frogmouth with baby. A week ago, I found the body of one chick, on the ground, beneath this nest. Fortunately, they had a second one to show off
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC



Nice shot! At first glance I didn't even notice the baby in the shot. 

I wish I could blend in that well with my couch when the wife comes looking for me to do some chores...chuckle.


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 16, 2013)

Northstar said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Tawny Frogmouth with baby. A week ago, I found the body of one chick, on the ground, beneath this nest. Fortunately, they had a second one to show off
> ...


Thanks ERHP and Northstar.
@Northstar....LOL


----------



## Synkka (Nov 16, 2013)

Good shot Mr Bean. They sure are ugly looking baby birds, bush turkey babies give them a run for their money though.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 16, 2013)

I am sitting in a hunting blind and taking pictures of chickadees.... While I wait, I am browsing through this forum.....WOW are there ever a lot of fantastic pictures here! This is so inspirational! Thank you everyone for sharing with us your handiwork!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 16, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I am sitting in a hunting blind and taking pictures of chickadees.... While I wait, I am browsing through this forum.....WOW are there ever a lot of fantastic pictures here! This is so inspirational! Thank you everyone for sharing with us your handiwork!



And the credit for this picture should go to Jrista.... I got it from following his advice. THANKS!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 16, 2013)

Don, were you eating sunflower seeds in the blind while you were waiting too?  Very nice.
Gotta love those little birds.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice one Don! 

Yesterday was almost completely overcast but I still decided to see what was out. 

Hermit Thrush 1/80 : f/7.1 : ISO 400


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 17, 2013)

ERHP, lovely little thrush - serene!

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2013)

Very nice shot ERHP. Well done.


----------



## TheJock (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi folks, my images from Friday were not that good, no idea what’s the matter but they were all slightly out of focus, like a heat haze, I couldn’t really see the LCD as the sun was very bright and I forgot sunglasses so I never noticed until I got home, the lake (big pond) was incredible right enough! Right in the middle of a housing development but shut off as the powers that be like to do in Dubai, there were Ospreys, Eagles, Marsh Harriers as well as a plethora of wading birds, like Herons, Egrets etc. I’m quite disappointed that my images were all bad, I’ll need to figure out what the problem is…..or if it’s simply user error!!
Would a dirty sensor cause images to be out of focus?? Also what’s the best metering setting to be on when tracing flying birds? My settings were evaluative metering, Landscape WB, Al Servo/continuous and full manual.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm not qualified to evaluate, but sure seems to me there were heat waves. What lens and settings and other factors such as distance, hand held .... without this I don't think much help is possible.

I'd sure love to be there shooting!! You're a lucky guy.  

Jack


----------



## Vern (Nov 17, 2013)

Fall chickadee. 5DMKIII, 600 II + 1.4 III, 1/640, f8, ISO 2500, Better Beamer -2 & 1/3 fill flash


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 17, 2013)

Very nice shot Vern. Do you have any personal thoughts on what you gained and what you might have lost in using the fill flash in this case? Was it backlit? The chickadee is very nicely exposed and looks impressive. I've never used a flash for wildlife.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2013)

Vern said:


> Fall chickadee. 5DMKIII, 600 II + 1.4 III, 1/640, f8, ISO 2500, Better Beamer -2 & 1/3 fill flash



Lovely shot Vern.


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 18, 2013)

Vern said:


> Fall chickadee. 5DMKIII, 600 II + 1.4 III, 1/640, f8, ISO 2500, Better Beamer -2 & 1/3 fill flash


Very nice Vern. Well balanced with the fill flash.
I've started to use fill flash for some of my bird pic's. Works well if I underexpose the flash by 1/3 to half a stop. When done well, you can't tell that flash has been used.


----------



## Vern (Nov 18, 2013)

I always use a little fill flash for birds in trees b/c they are often backlit - though in this case that was minimal. I use the ETTL setting and high shutter speed synch on the canon 600 and set a fill of from -1 & 1/3 to -2 & 1/3 stops on the camera body. A better beamer tele adapter is helpful to extend the range and it covers most supertele angles of view. Even when not backlit, the flash adds a catchlight to the eye and increases color and detail in plumage.

The downside of the fill is that it will sometimes cast a shadow that detracts from the photo and if there are any foreground branches or leaves, they can stand out too much. Thanks for the positive feedback and questions - happy birding!


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 19, 2013)

I wish I could say I photographed this Gray Hawk in the wild. However, I took it yesterday at the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum's superb Raptor Free Flight program. It's a must see for any serious wildlife photographer, the birds are allowed to fly free without restraints and only the promise of food lures them back.

5Diii, 70-200 f.4 L @ 200 mm, ISO 100, 1/1600 @ f8.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 19, 2013)

Steven,

Captive or not a beautiful shot of a beautiful bird! I guess it's nice to know if it's wild in terms of relating to its habitat and behaviour but that's not always too critical, is it. I was musing over such things when I found the hummers were at the touch-me-nots by the pond as opposed to the ones I see by our home flowers. Does it really matter? Of course a flower is more appealing than a feeder, but what about the quality of the subject. Any comment, anyone, for a relative newcomer to consider.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Nov 19, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> I wish I could say I photographed this Gray Hawk in the wild. However, I took it yesterday at the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum's superb Raptor Free Flight program. It's a must see for any serious wildlife photographer, the birds are allowed to fly free without restraints and only the promise of food lures them back.
> 
> 5Diii, 70-200 f.4 L @ 200 mm, ISO 100, 1/1600 @ f8.



Cool shot! I've only got to see a Gray Hawk once while 'touring' the Huachuca Mountains.


----------



## DIABLO (Nov 19, 2013)

Hawk
Canon 60D 100-400

Sparrow
Canon 60D Efs 55-250

Quick question: I use center point focus AI Servo. Going to upgrade to either a 6D or 5D mark III. Would using the same setting on a 6D give the same results as the 60D. Those of you using a 5D mark III what are your settings as for as bird in flight.


Thanks.


----------



## revup67 (Nov 19, 2013)

Diablo - 90 % of my shots are birding with the 5D Mark III and the Canon 400mm 5.6 L. Settings really depend on a variety of circumstances but overall these are proven for my sake anyway: Faithful (stay off Standard to many changes to the actual photo - I've done tests where black in Standard look purplish - once I changed to Faithful no more problems with the reddish/purplish overcast). Auto ISO - no time to even think about this when you have literally a second or two - let the camera do the work. AI Servo 1st image priority with center choice (i.e slider) most of the time however if I know a bird will be stationary such as a Sapsucker I will revert back to One Shot mode and focus on the eye. I rarely use one focus point but am usually on either Expansion mode or Zone AF especially when tracking a bird in flight which sooner or later is bound to happen on a stationary bird. Since I don't want numerous shots of the bird in the same position and have to sift through numerous photos of the same pose I use Silent Continuous shooting to minimize the clicking. I also use Tv priority @ 1/1600 or higher especially with faster birds such as hummers as high as 1/6400 - since there's little time I've no time to fool with Manual mode as we're not doing landscape shots. Some may debate this - that's fine. I also push up the exposure somewhere between 2/3rds and 2 full stops if it is a backlit situation. Only shoot RAW as I can recover overblown shots with Highlight Priority in Adobe Lightroom rather easily. Typically Evaluative mode though sometimes Center weighted depending on scene. Case 2 tracking primarily, though with erratic birds such as Swallows I might choose Case 5 so its important to know what your subject matter is and their behaviors. This should hopefully help you get started. My shots can be seen at http://www.flickr.com/revup67 and or if you have an iPhone (soon for android) about 100+ photos of mine are in Birdseye NA http://birdseyebirding.com/index.php/birdseye-bird-finding/10-product-pages/56-the-birdseye-family-of-apps

Here's a shot I took today of a Red-breasted Sapsucker 11-18-13 - its a low res JPG of a master RAW file




Red-breasted Sapsucker #1 (11333) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## revup67 (Nov 19, 2013)

PS Diablo - that is an adult Red-tailed Hawk (note the darkish area near the wrists of the hawk known as the Patagium) and a Song Sparrow in your photos


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 19, 2013)

revup67,

Thanks for that detailed explanation. It'll come in handy if/when I upgrade to a second body.

I might add that lots is possible with the 6D. I use center point spot and that is virtually useless with BIF becasue it's too dificult to get the initial lock (talking 600mm here). By using all the points the focus will often not be where you'd prefer on the head/eye. The frames per second is a little slow but that's not as big a deal. 

If a 6D was to be my only camera I wouldn't buy it without accepting the limitations that many have pointed out. However, I've had a very rewarding summer/fall season with that camera and acquired many beautiful shots, just not many BIF. I've posted more than enough to confirm that it's not a bad camera by any stretch. 

Jack


----------



## SwnSng (Nov 20, 2013)

Lorakeet - Aquarium of the Pacific - Long Beach

5DMKIII - 70-200 2.8L II


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2013)

SwnSng said:


> Lorakeet - Aquarium of the Pacific - Long Beach
> 
> 5DMKIII - 70-200 2.8L II



Beautiful colored bird. Nice shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 20, 2013)

Click said:


> SwnSng said:
> 
> 
> > Lorakeet - Aquarium of the Pacific - Long Beach
> ...



+1...lovely!


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 20, 2013)

Some taken this afternoon in my yard of Japanese White-eyes (Mejiro). 5D3, 100-400L.




C69A2827-dpp-c by EricJ777, on Flickr




C69A2804-dpp-c by EricJ777, on Flickr




C69A2777-dpp-c by EricJ777, on Flickr




C69A2745-dpp-c by EricJ777, on Flickr

There are some more on my Flickr page (just click on one of the posted photos to take you there).
Thanks for looking and I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 20, 2013)

Grey Buschat


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2013)

@ Serendipidy and J.R. Very nice shots. Well done guys


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 20, 2013)

Click said:


> @ Serendipidy and J.R. Very nice shots. Well done guys


+1 great work from both of you and I've never seen a Japanese White-eye before - what a beautiful species.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 20, 2013)

All of these beautiful and intersting birds. How about some love for poultry?!?


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> All of these beautiful and intersting birds. How about some love for poultry?!?


Is that your alarm clock? Great focus on the eye and soft background!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 20, 2013)

This is disgusting. People taking pictures of beautiful songbirds and here I sit in Alberta with 10" of snow and -25C. It is sunny though and I do at least have Chickadees that visit me  

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> All of these beautiful and intersting birds. How about some love for poultry?!?



Yummy ;D Nice photo 8)


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 20, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> This is disgusting. People taking pictures of beautiful songbirds and here I sit in Alberta with 10" of snow and -25C. It is sunny though and I do at least have Chickadees that visit me
> 
> Jack


That's some cold weather for November! I won't give you the details of my weather in Florida - instead I'll post a bird that makes my climate seem cold - with the caveat that it was captive (and I should get rid of that distracting bokeh spot):


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 20, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > This is disgusting. People taking pictures of beautiful songbirds and here I sit in Alberta with 10" of snow and -25C. It is sunny though and I do at least have Chickadees that visit me
> ...



mackguyver,

Beautiful colors and nice sharp focus on the eye.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 20, 2013)

mackguyver, that warmed my heart at least  I'm ever so thankful that we're known as Sunny Alberta.

Anyone in CR land shoot these guys in the wild??

Jack


----------



## CTJohn (Nov 20, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Some taken this afternoon in my yard of Japanese White-eyes (Mejiro). 5D3, 100-400L.


Lovely shots. Excellent focus on the birds! What were your settings?


----------



## CTJohn (Nov 20, 2013)

One of the incredibly numerous wild fowl of Kauai.

6D, EF 24-105L.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 20, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Some taken this afternoon in my yard of Japanese White-eyes (Mejiro). 5D3, 100-400L.
> ...



Thanks CT John. All were handheld and using only ambient light while I stood on a ladder next to the tree (honey bees buzzing all around the flowering tree). 
All were AE priority, f/5.6, 400mm (all heavily cropped and some PP in DPP), auto WB, auto ISO ( 1st 2 were 640 and last 2 were 320 ISO), spot AF one shot, TV was 1/400s for #2 and rest were 1/320s.

If you click on the photo, it takes you to my Flickr. There at the bottom on the extreme right lower side is 3 little dots together. If you click on the 3 dots, a menu pops up and the bottom item is "show EXIF data". Click on that and it lists all the EXIF.

I like your Kauai wild fowl photo. They are so colorful.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> All of these beautiful and intersting birds. How about some love for poultry?!?



i just ate my "love for poultry" about 10 minutes ago….with a dash of salt, garlic, and curry!


----------



## SevenDUser (Nov 20, 2013)

7D 400mm L f5.6


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 21, 2013)

Beautiful shot of a minow contending with a predator. 

Jack


----------



## rpt (Nov 21, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> This is disgusting. People taking pictures of beautiful songbirds and here I sit in Alberta with 10" of snow and -25C. It is sunny though and I do at least have Chickadees that visit me
> 
> Jack


I feel for you. Come over to Pune, India and we can drive 60 miles to a lake where a number of migratory birds come. You can have your pick of birds.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 21, 2013)

rpt, I'll be on my way tomorrow, what's the address and what airport will you pick me up from? 

Oops, I forgot my friend wants me to go with him when he buys his 1Dx on Friday. He thinks his models may be a little more cooperative when they see his fancy new camera. Myself I'd rather stick with wildlife - more predictable and dependable and generally cooperative. Not to mention beauty, as the previous posts prove. My wife agrees with this. 

Jack


----------



## Eladio (Nov 21, 2013)

Black vulture


----------



## Eldar (Nov 21, 2013)

Eladio said:


> Black vulture


Very nice capture!


----------



## Menace (Nov 21, 2013)

Duck spray


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2013)

SevenDUser said:


> 7D 400mm L f5.6



Very nice shot. 8)


----------



## CTJohn (Nov 21, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...


Thanks for the details. I looked through your Flickr account and love your flower images as well.


----------



## rpt (Nov 21, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> rpt, I'll be on my way tomorrow, what's the address and what airport will you pick me up from?
> 
> Oops, I forgot my friend wants me to go with him when he buys his 1Dx on Friday. He thinks his models may be a little more cooperative when they see his fancy new camera. Myself I'd rather stick with wildlife - more predictable and dependable and generally cooperative. Not to mention beauty, as the previous posts prove. My wife agrees with this.
> 
> Jack


Welcome! I live 5 min drive from the airport and can pick you up. There is just one airport in Pune. [I guess you noticed I did not pass on the address  ]

I agree about sticking with wildlife too. Btw, I really like your pictures


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks rpt, as a beginner I struggle with lots of things but I am persistent and determined and will not be looking back. You can imagine my anxiety buying that 300 2.8 II because of the enormity of such a purchase for a modest income. The other day I looked back with embarrassment over my early posts but I can see good things happening and an enormous love for wildlife returning now that I'm retired and have more time.

If anyone reading this is in a similar boat with pure motives (not jealosy etc.) such a purchase is never going to be regretted!! Go for it. The quality of that 300 is something itself.

Gotta get back to S.A. first but who knows maybe India could happen. I'll be watching your birds with greater interest now, at least. Nothing like a common shared interest to warm relations. 

Jack


----------



## J.R. (Nov 21, 2013)

rpt said:


> I feel for you. Come over to Pune, India and we can drive 60 miles to a lake where a number of migratory birds come. You can have your pick of birds.



I do hope you are extending this offer to the natives  

You have a return offer from me. We have a similar lake 50 km from my town which is infested with Ruddy Shelducks, Bar Headed Geese and a number of other migrants. Let me know if you are traveling north. 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh, oh, look what I've started. 

Jack


----------



## J.R. (Nov 21, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Oh, oh, look what I've started.
> 
> Jack



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Actionpix (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice bird.


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2013)

Very nice shot Actionpix 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 21, 2013)

Actionpix said:


> Nice bird.


Excellent details


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 21, 2013)

This is cute and amusing from different points of view and so I’ve taken a few minutes to assemble it and share with you. The thought was prompted by the thread: 

“*Your camera takes great photos" and other peeves*

I’d been sharing some of the shots I’ve posted here (6D 300 X2) with my nephew who’s a lawyer and somewhat of a nature lover. The picture I’ve posted is his, using his then new iPhone, the one he’s determined I should have so I can take better pictures.  All in good fun.

Jack


Here is an interesting picture
A duck has built a next in our raised garden

She has also collected 6 range golf balls and has put them in her nest
She has laid 6 of her own eggs

Priceless!!

We are looking forward to 6 baby ducks and 6 little golf balls in the next few days!!

W


That's amazing and should be sent to a nature magazine or the like! If
that's your cell phone it is truly doing a very good job. Hire the ducks to
collect balls and sell them!

Jack


Our concern is what to do about the ducks when they hatch. It is a fair 
distance thru some real woody area to the ponds by Festival Place

W


Very nice to have great pictures at your fingertip .... very impressive.

I think mama duck knows just how to do that. I saw this first hand when my 
goslings hatched and were taken to the large pond a long ways away. I ran 
around and met them some time later when they arrived.

Jack


*My iphone is an amazing machine!!
You must get one

W*


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 21, 2013)

J.R. said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > I feel for you. Come over to Pune, India and we can drive 60 miles to a lake where a number of migratory birds come. You can have your pick of birds.
> ...


rpt, sign me up as well ... me native (from Goa) ... if you don't extend the offer, I shall protest in front of Pune airport, like Anna Hazare style ;D


----------



## marv_b (Nov 21, 2013)

ok here are some of my attempts


----------



## marv_b (Nov 21, 2013)

and lastly


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 21, 2013)

marv_b said:


> ok here are some of my attempts



Nice! I like your kookaburra shot and the really colorful bird with the yellow hair that reminds me of Donald Trump. What kind of bird is that?


----------



## marv_b (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Serendipidy 
Donald Trump aka Golden Pheasant
Taken at the Butterfly Zoo nr Sheffield UK
thank you


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 22, 2013)

Purple Sandpiper in the surf zone - Martha's Vineyard. ( taken by hand while standing in the surf )

Usually very shy. A flock had found something tasty on the rocks and ignored me. Took about 100 shots, each one better than the next, great fun.

60D and 100-400mm


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful shot Islander. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 22, 2013)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot Islander. 8) Nicely done.



+1. How cold was that surf at this time of year?


----------



## J.R. (Nov 22, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Purple Sandpiper in the surf zone - Martha's Vineyard. ( taken by hand while standing in the surf )
> 
> Usually very shy. A flock had found something tasty on the rocks and ignored me. Took about 100 shots, each one better than the next, great fun.
> 
> 60D and 100-400mm



Very nice shot IslanderMV


----------



## J.R. (Nov 22, 2013)

some guy tried barging into one of my rooms while I was at work ... left his mark!


----------



## J.R. (Nov 22, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Some taken this afternoon in my yard of Japanese White-eyes (Mejiro). 5D3, 100-400L.



We have some of their cousins in India as well. We call them Oriental White-Eyes. I clicked this this one earlier in the morning today -


----------



## J.R. (Nov 22, 2013)

another one clicked this morning.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 22, 2013)

J.R. said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Some taken this afternoon in my yard of Japanese White-eyes (Mejiro). 5D3, 100-400L.
> ...



Very nice shots, J.R. I can see the close resemblance.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 22, 2013)

Some more Mejiro photos from my yard this afternoon. 5D3, 100-400L, handheld while balancing on the top of a ladder.






C69A2924-dpp-c by EricJ777, on Flickr




C69A2941-dpp-c by EricJ777, on Flickr




C69A2946-dpp-c by EricJ777, on Flickr




C69A2949-dpp-c by EricJ777, on Flickr




C69A2938-dpp-c by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm puzzled - help anyone - woodpecker ID Alberta Canada.
Hairy - no doubt
What's it - has a pinkish red throat ??
three-toed - pretty sure it is an Im. and I'm convinced just 3 toes??

Unfortunately pretty heavy crops of 300 X2

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2013)

Hairy


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll make a guess since it's about all that makes any sense to me - "What's it" is an immature male yellow bellied sapsucker based on red neck, wing fleck, shoulder white, bill, and a hint of a belly stripe?? First time I've ever seen one of these. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey Serendipidy, what time is it there? - 3 AM here and I should be smart enough to go to bed but this woodpecker got bugging me as I was editing pictures.  

Are you agreeing with my 3 toe or saying "What's it" is a 3 toe?

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 22, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Serendipidy, what time is it there? - 3 AM here and I should be smart enough to go to bed but this woodpecker got bugging me as I was editing pictures.
> 
> Are you agreeing with my 3 toe or saying "What's it" is a 3 toe?
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,

Midnight here. I was agreeing with your 1st photo being a three toe. I think you might be right about "What's it" is a juvenile yb sapsucker. I'm no expert and we don't have woodpeckers/sapsuckers in Hawaii. Hope someone nails it for you. Good luck.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 22, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> First time I've ever seen one of these.


Hello Jack! 
I either do not have a clue what it is. 
But you took a really wonderful picture. 
If I was asked, how a pic of a woodpecker should look like, I would say like yours. Really great. 

My only attempt worth mentioning is the great spotted woodpecker attached. 
I mised the focus a little and I had to do a lot of cropping. 
But the one thing I like is the the "wooden framing".



Jack Douglas said:


> Time for another plug - don't be lazy like I just was - put in some lens/camera/shooting data/info! It makes the CR experience a better one.


Yes, Jack, you are right.

pic data:
5D2 + 100-400L at 400 mm
1/1000, 5.6, ISO 800
approx. 60% cropping

it was moving fast over the trunk, therefore shutter priority


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2013)

Maximilian, thanks for the complement. 

I'm one whos replies to the comment "lucky to have a great camera/lens" with "you bet your life cause I'm no pro and it's 90% luck", but actually it's luck and patience. However, I'm trying really hard to do as many right things as I know how. And CR helps on the encouragement side and sometimes on the creative side! 

Unfortunately, comments tend to be too generous and sometimes that shortchanges the usefulness towards improving - I know I also try hard not to offend the easily offended! 

Time for another plug - don't be lazy like I just was - put in some lens/camera/shooting data/info! It makes the CR experience a better one.

I hope someone can answer with assurance but after sleeping on this (5 hours) I'm convinced it a Y B Sapsucker.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2013)

I think the woodpeckers must play tricks putting dabs of makeup to fool people. 

Jack


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 22, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Maximilian, thanks for the complement.
> 
> I'm one whos replies to the comment "lucky to have a great camera/lens" with "you bet your life cause I'm no pro and it's 90% luck", but actually it's luck and patience. However, I'm trying really hard to do as many right things as I know how. And CR helps on the encouragement side and sometimes on the creative side!


Yes, Jack! I know, that it is always a combination of luck, patience, open eyes, sometimes very good preparation. And I am also just trying to make the best out of equipment, chance and situation.



> Unfortunately, comments tend to be too generous and sometimes that shortchanges the usefulness towards improving - I know I also try hard not to offend the easily offended!


But what, if I don't have anything to criticize at all...?
Is it allowed to be "too generous"?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2013)

Of course praise is a better motivator but one needs to know what to improve also. Seems my upbringing included a healthy dose of "there's always something that can be improved".  

I won't but probably I should take a course. Trouble is, all my life I've taken the self-teach approach, reading and experimenting and observing and it's in my blood. Now I'm just more interested in having FUN!

Anyone, is a course a good idea for a hobbiest who's primarily interested in wildlife? One thing, I don't have a clue about those graphs relating to white balance etc.

Jack


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 23, 2013)

Eastern Rosella and baby (on the left, in the nesting hollow). No matter what both parents did, bub wasn't that keen to leave the nest.
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC


----------



## Northstar (Nov 23, 2013)

J.R. said:


> some guy tried barging into one of my rooms while I was at work ... left his mark!



Wow..and the bird wasn't laying dead on the ground after a hit like that?


----------



## J.R. (Nov 23, 2013)

Northstar said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > some guy tried barging into one of my rooms while I was at work ... left his mark!
> ...



Surprisingly, no. That was the first thing I checked.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 23, 2013)

Mr Bean,

That must have been a thrill to watch, and then on top of that photograph. I guess it's always "the grass is greener on the other side of the fence" but I wish I could be there. And other places too!  So, where is this?

Thanks for posting, very nice.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 23, 2013)

Maximilian, that woodpecker is very nice, in composition particularly. But what do I know?  All I know is that I like it.

And thanks for including the info. I thought about how I might make that suggestion again without offending anyone, as I'm often not too tactful.  It's kind of sad that to some extent we have to pussy-foot around but humanity is a strange mix from the most benevolent to the vicious. I'm most thankful that CR tends to have a kind respectful easy going nature.

Jack


----------



## dolina (Nov 23, 2013)

Cattle Egret (Bubulcus ibis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Cattle Egret (Bubulcus ibis) is a cosmopolitan species of heron (family Ardeidae) found in the tropics, subtropics and warm temperate zones. It is the only member of the monotypic genus Bubulcus, although some authorities regard its two subspecies as full species, the Western Cattle Egret and the Eastern Cattle Egret. Despite the similarities in plumage to the egrets of the genus Egretta, it is more closely related to the herons of Ardea. Originally native to parts of Asia, Africa and Europe, it has undergone a rapid expansion in its distribution and successfully colonised much of the rest of the world.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cattle_Egret

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Ba%C3%B1os,_Laguna

Settings: 1/800 ƒ/8 ISO 160 800mm

===========

Thoughts for the day:

As many of you may have seen online or on the telly the Philippines got hit really bad by a Category 5 Super Typhoon by the name of Haiyan/Yolanda.

The mayhem, destruction and death has really weighed on me for the past two weeks.

Just makes you wonder what the future holds for everyone with this being the most deadly Typhoon in the history of my country.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 23, 2013)

dolina said:


> Thoughts for the day:
> 
> As many of you may have seen online or on the telly the Philippines got hit really bad by a Category 5 Super Typhoon by the name of Haiyan/Yolanda.
> 
> ...


True ... but most people think about such things only when disasters like these happen and eventually forget about it ... but we can do our little bit on a day to day basis that could *make the recovery from these disasters a lot faster* ... e.g. in many Asian countries (especially in India) millions of people throw away plastic bags which eventually find their way into the drains that choke up the outlets of the drains into the sea ... what this does during heavy rains or when there are disasters like these is, the water on the streets builds up without any way to recede (due to the outlets being clogged with plastic bags) ... as we all know stagnant water is a breeding ground for mosquitoes and diseases ... every year far too many people (who actually survived deadly desasters) die due to sicknesses that could have been prevented in the first place with just a little discipline. The worst part about this is that its not just the uneducated who throw plastic bags, even the educated do it. I know we cannot stop disasters like these deadly typhoons but a little effort on our part, ona daily basis, will go a long way in the recovery process. Every year during monsoons (rainy season) we go on awareness campaigns to educate people on proper disposal of plastic bags, but its just a very small drop in the ocean. 
Almost forgot, very nice image of the Cattle Egret.
Cheers


----------



## chauncey (Nov 23, 2013)

Are portraits allowed here...Red Tailed Hawk.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 23, 2013)

dolina, I appreciate your photos *and* the included information. If one has a heart it's impossible to not feel the pain these disasters bring. We who are so blessed can help by contributing to relief efforts and should do our part.

I had no idea about the plastic bag issue. I think sometimes it's easier to train a bird than educate people to simple reqirements. We all need to do better.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 23, 2013)

*Are portraits allowed here...Red Tailed Hawk*  

I had to chuckle as one time I looked at the title of this thread! Seems we're all pretty guilty.

Wonderful shot!

Jack


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 23, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mr Bean,
> 
> That must have been a thrill to watch, and then on top of that photograph. I guess it's always "the grass is greener on the other side of the fence" but I wish I could be there. And other places too!  So, where is this?
> 
> ...


Thanks Jack. I live on the outskirts of Melbourne, Australia. The nest is in next doors property and the picture was taken from my veranda with the camera setup on a tripod. Rosellas tend to find a nesting hollow and return the following year. Which all means, I can justify that 600mm f4 lens next year 



Jack Douglas said:


> ....I guess it's always "the grass is greener on the other side of the fence" but I wish I could be there.


Yeah, I see wonderful pic's of hummingbirds, birds of prey in this thread that I simply don't see around here, or, I don't have the landscape to photograph (I'm in a fairly treed environment, which makes it tricky to track/photograph).


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 23, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Some more Mejiro photos from my yard this afternoon. 5D3, 100-400L, handheld while balancing on the top of a ladder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful pic's serendipidy. Love the sharpness and the colours.
The bird reminds me of one we have down here in Australia. The Silver Eye, which is quite common. Not my best pic of one, unlike your pic


----------



## Synkka (Nov 23, 2013)

The rain here has finally stopped to give me a go with the new camera. Noisy Miner feeding off the back deck, 5d3 and 70-300L




Noisy-Miner by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the posts everyone and Mr Bean for the feedback. 

Gear isn't everything but here's what I never post that disappoints me relative to the 6D. I've tried very hard but might get 10% if lucky. This might help someone who's shopping/thinking (I knew before I bought and accepted it).

Of course I have not given up on another camera when Canon gets it out the door, cause I'm hooked on my 300 with extenders hand held. 

I guess it's possible that the flight focus problem is adding the 2X but I think it's more the 6D. Monday my friend will have his new 1Dx and thereafter I'll begin to see what's up, since we shoot together often.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2013)

I was just searching for a BIF to illustrate and as my friend pointed out I was using 1/800th, which would never cut it.  So the previous shot is not a good example although I doubt the focus would be bang on anyway, as this is not the first time and I have had higher speeds on different occasions.

So, here's what tends to happen to me and maybe someone has a suggestion. In the case of the waxwings my expectation was to get the highest, closest to filled frame shot at lower ISO that I could get, with enough DOF. I was thinking perched not flight and so 1/800th seemed a good choice. With hindsight given the number of birds and opportunities I should have known there could be some flying/fluttering birds that could be nice captures. How would you approach this situation??

Jack


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 24, 2013)

White Faced Heron. Happened to capture this one as it was being chased off by a number of Noisy Miner birds. At first, it headed away, then looped back over me. You can plan as much as you with these things, but, luck does help 
5D3 with 300mm f4


----------



## dolina (Nov 24, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts for the day:
> ...



For this most deadly of all Typhoons plastics and other rubbish played little part in the flooding within the city of Tacloban and other places. The one-minute sustained winds of 315 km/h (196 mph) were reported and water from the storm surge were seen to be higher than 3 m (10 feet) as far in land as 2 km (1.25 miles) from the shore line.

Rubbish and other human obstructions plays a part in other typhoons but this is way way different.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't help it. ;D Here's another waxwing, a lot plumper than she'll be in a few months!

6D 300 X2 800th F11 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## jrista (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks for the posts everyone and Mr Bean for the feedback.
> 
> Gear isn't everything but here's what I never post that disappoints me relative to the 6D. I've tried very hard but might get 10% if lucky. This might help someone who's shopping/thinking (I knew before I bought and accepted it).
> 
> ...



You need pretty fast focus to focus flight leaps like that. If you have slapped a 2x TC onto something, then even if you had the 1D X, it would still be pretty difficult to nail that kind of shot. Most of the time, flight shots of the kind you tried are setups, where you create an initial pre-flight perch for birds to land on, then a goody tray or something similar a specific distance away from the pre-flight perch. You set your camera up pointed at the space between the two, and just wait. When the birds make their short little flight from the initial perch to the goodies, you have your moment. 

It also helps to use tighter apertures. It is really tough, even assuming you nail focus, to keep the bird focused, if you use a narrow aperture. Stopping down a bit helps solve softness problems, but most of it is really getting the setup created, and attracting birds to it.



Jack Douglas said:


> I was just searching for a BIF to illustrate and as my friend pointed out I was using 1/800th, which would never cut it.  So the previous shot is not a good example although I doubt the focus would be bang on anyway, as this is not the first time and I have had higher speeds on different occasions.
> 
> So, here's what tends to happen to me and maybe someone has a suggestion. In the case of the waxwings my expectation was to get the highest, closest to filled frame shot at lower ISO that I could get, with enough DOF. I was thinking perched not flight and so 1/800th seemed a good choice. With hindsight given the number of birds and opportunities I should have known there could be some flying/fluttering birds that could be nice captures. How would you approach this situation??
> 
> Jack



Use the longest lens you can get your hand on. Do NOT try to fill the frame...you want some wiggle room in the frame. So long as the bird is 50% or larger, you'll be fine on detail. Use high ISO. Using a lower ISO that you have to boost in post is really no different than using a higher ISO, with the exception that the lower ISO will have more read (shadow) noise. Use whatever ISO is necessary to keep your frame rate high. Note that some motion blur in the tips of the wings is usually a nice touch, so you don't necessarily want 1/4000s. Something around 1/1250 to 1/1600 should be fine, and even as low as 1/800s if you are aming for more blur in the wings.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks jrista!  Everytime someone offers advice like this it helps technically as well as in the expectation department. It's easy, based on lots of 1Dx comments to assume it nails everything. Or maybe it's convenient to assume if you're trying to convince your wife you need one. ;D

Do folks do such setups even in the wild or are you referring more to feeder type birds or maybe Serendipidy's heron  

Jack


----------



## jrista (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks jrista!  Everytime someone offers advice like this it helps technically as well as in the expectation department. It's easy, based on lots of 1Dx comments to assume it nails everything. Or maybe it's convenient to assume if you're trying to convince your wife you need one. ;D
> 
> Do folks do such setups even in the wild or are you referring more to feeder type birds or maybe Serendipidy's heron
> 
> Jack



Well, can't help much in the wife department there, I'm afraid. That is each and every man's own battle. 

As for the 1D X, it is an eminently capable camera, for sure. That said, slow focus is slow focus, regardless of the body used. At f/5.6 and f/8, Canon purposely slows down AF in order to support phase detection in the lesser amount of light. No way around that unless you use a cheat or a hack, such as using a Kenko TC or taping pins, but then, while AF may be fast, it is bound to be inaccurate too (or not lock at all.)

As for setups, both backyard and out in the wild, really. I may have mentioned these to you before, but you should really pick up Alan Murphy's ebooks on bird setup photography. Extremely useful tips and tricks, regardless of the setting: http://www.alanmurphyphotography.com/ebook.htm. 

I've used the backyard setup photography tricks in the past to get some pretty good shots. Once I learned the trick, you begin to realize that pretty much ALL of the songbird photos you really love are without question setups. It is nearly impossible to get great composition with bird photography with 100% natural settings...there are just too many unknowns, birds are too chaotic, to really support getting ideal, clean perches and pristine backgrounds without a setup. While it IS possible to get birds in flight without a setup, for those close up action shots where birds are in amazing poses, your hit rate will be far higher with a setup than without.

I've been meaning to try setting up some raptor and owl perches, as well as groundfowl "traps" (i.e. set up a trail of seed up a makeshift ramp to a setup rock or tree stump perch for quail and pheasant) at some of the nearby nature parks. I haven't had much time lately, and the temperatures are really cold right now (teens), so I haven't had much motivation. Alan's books also cover how to use audio to attract various kinds of birds, how to bait birds, etc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks again jrista. That's very thorough and helpful. The link didn't work but I'll track the book down shortly. Since our last interaction I've bought:

Stephenson, Tom "The Warbler Guide"

"Sparrows of the United States and Canada: The Photographic Guide"
Beadle, David; Paperback

The New Stokes Field Guide to Birds: Western Region

and they are great but not in the way your suggested book would be. In due course I guess; there is so much to learn!

Being an acreage dweller, my back yard would work for some staging. I've gotten quite a bit already without. 

Moose and deer wander in but I've wondered about a salt lick to encourage them. Of course with deer trying to eat my fenced peas my wife doesn't like that idea - but winter would work.

I don't have a quality feeder and mine is really close so basically I get chickadees, but much more is possible there too. You've convinced me.

Hmm, but this sounds kind of like cheating!? 

Jack


----------



## jrista (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> The link didn't work but I'll track the book down shortly.



Sorry...the period at the end got included in the link for some reason. Drop the period, and it should work.



Jack Douglas said:


> Hmm, but this sounds kind of like cheating!?



Once you see the results, you won't think that. ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

dolina said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...


Where did I say rubbish and other human obstructions played a part in *this typhoon*? Let me re-quote what I said for your ease of reference: _"I know *we cannot stop disasters like these deadly typhoons* but a little effort on our part, on a daily basis, will go a long way *in the recovery process"*._


----------



## Vossie (Nov 24, 2013)

Last summer rented the 600 f/4 II for a weekend to capture kingfishers at the "Oostvaardersplassen" in The Netherlands. I got quite lucky.

5D3, 600 f/4 L II + 1.4x III, f/5.6, 1/400, ISO 1250. I did not use a tripod but was sitting on my knees with a fallen tree as support. The image is uncropped. The amount of detail that this lens can resolve (look at the feathers and water droplets at full res) is amazing.



IMG_3067 by Vossie_NL, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 24, 2013)

jrista said:


> Sorry...the period at the end got included in the link for some reason. Drop the period, and it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is no more cheating than hiring a model for a studio shoot..... and the best thing is that chickadees will work for peanuts


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 24, 2013)

I have about 10,000 geese in the bay behind the house! They are LOUD!!! 

The second shot is a 7 picture panorama and shows about 5 percent of the total flock....


----------



## dolina (Nov 24, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Dude, seriously? Forgot, this is the Internet.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 24, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I have about 10,000 geese in the bay behind the house! They are LOUD!!!
> 
> The second shot is a 7 picture panorama and shows about 5 percent of the total flock....


Foie gras anyone?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

dolina said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...


 ??? ... Whatever :


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I have about 10,000 geese in the bay behind the house! They are LOUD!!!
> 
> The second shot is a 7 picture panorama and shows about 5 percent of the total flock....


WOW! ... even the 5% looks like a lot ... that must be LOUD! ... nice pic.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 24, 2013)

Lapwings, taken yesterday with 5DIII and 300mm f/2.8 II +2xTC at f/5.6.


----------



## dolina (Nov 24, 2013)

Remix... same EXIF as above but recropped.




Spotted Wood Kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2013)

dolina said:


> Remix... same EXIF as above but recropped.



Beautiful colored bird. 8) Great shot Paolo


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 24, 2013)

Click said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Remix... same EXIF as above but recropped.
> ...


+1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2013)

"It is no more cheating than hiring a model for a studio shoot..... and the best thing is that chickadees will work for peanuts"

Of course I agree, *that's a great line*.  I'm not some kind of purist, and being new to this I haven't acquired much if any bias but I am aware from the last couple of years of observing that there does seem to be hints of bias out there.

After jrita's reference to set ups I started looking carefully at my New Stokes Field Guide of Birds, looking a the background and perches and I guess it's apparent that there are some set ups in the book that have yielded excellent photos. 

I have lots of mountain ash trees around my acreage and that translates into excellent Bohemian waxwing opportunities. A look at the Stokes book and hey, same kind of shots. Not exactly surprising, obviously. Likewise, my mountain ash trees have yielded great sapsucker shots. These are essentially equivalent to "set ups", I guess.

However, being the analytical type I am, I then wonder about the implications of all the different perspectives. Here's an example. As a little guy of maybe 7 or 8 I received a wonderful, hot off the press, Birds of Alberta book (late 1950's vintage). I am well aware of the positive influence that book had on me. Some pictures were missing, many were decent paintings and many were, by todays standards, very poor photos. Later, in the early 70's I purchased the much improved 2nd edition and at some point became aware, I'm quite certain, that some of the shots were taxidermy. As a teen I was into taxidermy myself and mounted a fair number of birds - relatives would bring their window kill etc, and my mother's freezer was a source of conflict in the home, so I think my judgement was accurate. 

So, my question is, what is the concensus or accepted standard relative to nature photography. What's generally considered acceptable and in what context. Obviously, shooting specimens in zoos is fun and yields, in many cases, very wonderful photos and I personally wouldn't put it down. 

Maybe this is something already beaten in some thread (link??). If not is it worthy of a thread? I'm not a fan of elitism and am not interested in generating negativity with this, just curious. Any comments?

Jack


----------



## jrista (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> "It is no more cheating than hiring a model for a studio shoot..... and the best thing is that chickadees will work for peanuts"
> 
> Of course I agree, *that's a great line*.  I'm not some kind of purist, and being new to this I haven't acquired much if any bias but I am aware from the last couple of years of observing that there does seem to be hints of bias out there.
> 
> ...



There are certainly limits to what can generally be considered "acceptable and true or real". Personally, I would never consider a songbird setup, or baiting waterfowl, to be "fake." Sometimes, even with $25,000 worth of equipment, you just can't get close enough. As Don said, it isn't any different really than hiring a model...only instead of paying your "models" in cash, you pay them in...seed, peanuts, corn, shrimp.  

The line really has to be drawn where you begin to interfere with the birds (or wildlife) directly. There are some photographers who are not above capturing and tethering wild birds, manually placing them in closed habitats in order to get a shot. I consider that crossing over the line. If a bird is bred in captivity, or properly trained as in falconry, then I don't see any issue, but to take a wild bird and cage it is too much. There are plenty of bird hospitals where owls, raptors, etc. are kept for a time during their recovery where, if you simply cannot get good shots out in nature, you can go to get closer shots of birds in captivity. Just, don't lie...to yourself or others, when you photograph birds in captivity. 

WORSE though, there have been far too many reports of photographers actually breaking the birds wings to keep them from flying off!! That is beyond the pale, and just plain evil. Similar things have sometimes been done with wild animals...breaking a leg to keep them in close proximity. These things are just wrong, and should NEVER be done.

So long as you are not _abusing_ the creatures you photograph, there really isn't anything wrong with using your knowledge of your subjects to attract them closer. Feeding birds seed, fruit, berries, creating pretty perches for them, etc. is harmless. Especially if they are already in your yard eating seeds, fruits and berries.  When it comes to chickadees, they are so friendly they will happily eat right out of your hands, especially if you have peanuts. As far as ornithologists are concerned, setting out bird feeders and seed is of great assistance to migrating birds, which have been encountering increasingly difficult migratory journeys as habitat and food supplies are lost. A lot of scientific data is gathered by participants in Cornell's Lab of Ornithology "Feeder Watch" programs and eBird's birding lists, and this information is used to gauge population densities, behavior patterns, migratory patterns, etc. If you want to "legitimize" your use of setups (which will only attract birds already in the area), then you could consider creating bird watch lists and submit them to eBird, and during fall/winter join up for Feeder Watch and submit your sightings there as well.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 24, 2013)

jrista said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > "It is no more cheating than hiring a model for a studio shoot..... and the best thing is that chickadees will work for peanuts"
> ...


I try my best not to disturb wild birds, I don't get too close or chase them...Sometimes it works, sometimes not.. but I try to learn from the failures. Different birds react differently.. As mentioned earlier, Chickadees will eat out of your hand. Geese in city parks are used to people feeding them and you can approach within a few feet and they still ignore you, but where I live you are lucky to get within 200 feet before they fly away.

Loons are another bird where it helps to learn their habits.... you could chase one around a lake all day and never get close enough for a decent shot, or you could just sit still in your canoe with a cup of tea and wait... eventually the loon will get back to where you are and then you can shoot away without disturbing it.

But I must confess, there is one flying creature that I have killed in order to take a photograph....


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 24, 2013)

Vossie said:


> Last summer rented the 600 f/4 II for a weekend to capture kingfishers at the "Oostvaardersplassen" in The Netherlands. I got quite lucky.
> 
> 5D3, 600 f/4 L II + 1.4x III, f/5.6, 1/400, ISO 1250. I did not use a tripod but was sitting on my knees with a fallen tree as support. The image is uncropped. The amount of detail that this lens can resolve (look at the feathers and water droplets at full res) is amazing.
> 
> ...



Beautiful photo. So colorful and razor sharp! Creamy background. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 24, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry...the period at the end got included in the link for some reason. Drop the period, and it should work.
> ...



LOL ;D Very nice photo. Do they sign a release?


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 24, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I have about 10,000 geese in the bay behind the house! They are LOUD!!!
> ...



;D ;D ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 24, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I have about 10,000 geese in the bay behind the house! They are LOUD!!!
> ...



Ear plugs, anyone? ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 24, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Lapwings, taken yesterday with 5DIII and 300mm f/2.8 II +2xTC at f/5.6.



Makes for many interesting shapes.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 24, 2013)

Click said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Remix... same EXIF as above but recropped.
> ...



+1...fantastic as are all your bird photos! I really like this one. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2013)

jrista and Don,

Very well thought out and correct in my opinion. We can encourage a certain perspective without actually trying to enforce it and allow people to make their own decisions. Often things are done in ignorance and most people respond positively once they know better.

I'm glad there are folk like you guys contributing in support of wildlife. I endeavor to do the same. Imagine a world without birds, not to mention all the other free gifts we enjoy in this life!

I'm going to see what models I can hire for peanuts starting right away cause I've been missing out on something worthwhile. 

Jack


----------



## BoneDoc (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't normally shoot birds, I guess this is more a picture background as it is on the bird itself.


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> So, my question is, what is the concensus or accepted standard relative to nature photography. What's generally considered acceptable and in what context. Obviously, shooting specimens in zoos is fun and yields, in many cases, very wonderful photos and I personally wouldn't put it down.


Interesting question, and some good responses. Personally, I don't put feed out for wildlife as it changes the dynamics and their behavior. For example, where I live in Australia, we have King Parrots. Beautiful, colourful birds that will take seed from your hand. However, they are easily scared off by other birds, even pigeons will hassle them away 

If I put seed out, the King Parrots will feed, if I stand there. Then, if I move away, the Bronze Wing pigeons will come in, followed by the Crimson Rosellas, which are then chased off by the Galahs, who are then pushed to one side by the Corellas, the Lorikeets and then they are all moved off by the Sulphur Crested Cockatoos 

All in the space of 10min, I can go from 2-4 King Parrots to 20+ Cockies 

Plus, the smaller birds, such as the Pardalotes, Fairy Wrens, Eastern Spine bills won't come to a feeder, as it's too open, and they prefer the dense shrubs.

As it is, I have 20+ acres of bush behind my place, and if I time it well, morning or late afternoon, I can find an area where the birds are feeding in the bushes/trees and wait, until something pops past. In this case, its about learning the behaviors of the birds in question, which is all part of the fun for me.

On a nice day, sitting for an hour in the bush isn't a bad option


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > So, my question is, what is the concensus or accepted standard relative to nature photography. What's generally considered acceptable and in what context. Obviously, shooting specimens in zoos is fun and yields, in many cases, very wonderful photos and I personally wouldn't put it down.
> ...


I live in a rural area, surrounded by very good farmland and there is a LOT of corn growing here. The farmers let it dry as much as possible in the fields, and then harvest it just before winter. Spillage occurs, and the migrating flocks of geese are now making the area a huge stopover during migration... they have lots of food to eat during the day and a sheltered bay to spend the nights on. We humans have most certainly altered the migration pattern and it seems like every year more and more geese stop here..


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2013)

It strikes me for my own situation that my preference is towards Mr Bean's. I like to observe what's going on and then return with some tricks up my sleave, like how to be positioned so stuff isn't in the road and the lighting is favorable. I then sit and wait and observe what's going on with anticipation. This time is wasted to some extent because often there are no subjects that show up but still it is medicine to my soul. I can honestly say for this last season there were only two or three times that there was absolutely nothing to shoot and quite often something very interesting came out of nowhere, like the moose that came to within 25 feet of me, knowing full well I was there.

However, as I acquire many shots of what is most common around here, I start to wish for more and so I'll have to take some other approaches including putting feed out etc. or I fear I might get a little frustrated. So far I haven't been using nests to advantage for one thing. I'm all ears to hear what others like to do.

Jack


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 25, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I live in a rural area, surrounded by very good farmland and there is a LOT of corn growing here. The farmers let it dry as much as possible in the fields, and then harvest it just before winter. Spillage occurs, and the migrating flocks of geese are now making the area a huge stopover during migration... they have lots of food to eat during the day and a sheltered bay to spend the nights on. We humans have most certainly altered the migration pattern and it seems like every year more and more geese stop here..


Hi Don, I must admit, the birds tend to feed on anything that's available around here, which is fair enough. I noticed the other day, that the Eastern Rosellas were feeding in my front paddock, on a weed species of grass (called Quaker Grass) that I had been gradually pulling out. It's a fairly invasive species of grass that can overwhelm some of the native plants, such as orchids. These birds have been busy feeding a baby, and, after seeing what they were feeding on, I've left a section of this grass for their benefit. I guess, in some respects, it's my version of leaving seed out for the birds 
Cheers,
Nick

P.S. Re: my earlier post, I'm not saying putting seed out is a bad thing. But if I did that here, I'd end up with 100's pic's of Cockies only


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 25, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> ....like how to be positioned so stuff isn't in the road and the lighting is favorable. I then sit and wait and observe what's going on with anticipation.


When I first started bird photography, at the beginning of the year, I got rather frustrated with the number of "in focus twigs" and "out of focus birds" pic's  Plus, the number of pic's where I had blurry twigs / branches / leaves across the subject. But, like any apprenticeship, if you persist, and take lots of mental notes, you do improve. I'm far better these days of anticipating the setup of the shot and how the subject will move. It is digital after all, so, crank away, it won't cost you 

With my camera setup (a 5D3), one of the best things I did was to setup a couple of custom settings. They are both similar in settings (AI servo, spot metering, Av, ISO 400, etc), with the only big difference being the focus points. One is setup for a single, center point, the other, a 9 point focus group. The single point is for birds in a bushy / treed environment, the other for more open spaces, where I can use a larger focus area. Plus, I've tweaked the sensitivity of the focus points, to react a little quicker. I think I've set these 2 to C3 and C2 on the dial. The reason being, is that, without looking at the dial, I can turn it all the way and know that the setting is for single point. If I need the group focus setting, I turn it all the way, then come back one notch, if that makes sense


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 25, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> But I must confess, there is one flying creature that I have killed in order to take a photograph....


Hmmmm .... something wrong with that image, I think the models don't look happy ... I think there's a mismatch between your interpersonal skills and photographic skills ... have you considered talking to them instead of swatting them ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 25, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


@Don ... I'm just curious, in India we have lots of crows, and they crap a lot (most of them seem to like 'decorating' freshly washed cars) ... and after the first showers in Goa (India), the roads become extremely slippery not just with rain but because the bird crap suddenly becomes like grease on the roads, and a lot of bikers keep slipping and falling during that time of the year, but luckily no serious accidents as people drive slow, well below 40 kms (24 miles) ... anyway, the number of crows that I'm talking about (in one place) are far less than those "10,000 geese behind the house" ... so doesn't it get pretty 'crappy' (maybe even smelly) there?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2013)

In March this little guy posed for me for free and now I feel so cheap. Payment henceforth shall be in sunflower seeds (peanuts are too expensive here). 

6D 300 X2 640th F5.6 ISO 200

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2013)

My venture into DSLR photography started last year with a D5100 and a 70-300 and I was thrilled (until I started to look at some sites like CR). Never the less, it was a good year and I learned a lot. So, this shot I'm posting because I think it illustrates what you sometimes get that you wont likely get with a set up. I love the pose but unfortunately the IQ has suffered somewhat.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2013)

Just Googled "using set ups to photograph birds" and boy have I been living a sheltered life. No shortage of material but I'm still a little torn on this topic   :-\

One thing I know I don't like is some of the kind of phony looking twigs that get used that typically birds in the wild wouldn't be sitting on naturally (well, not likely).

Jack


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 25, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> One thing I know I don't like is some of the kind of phony looking twigs that get used that typically birds in the wild wouldn't be sitting on naturally (well, not likely).
> 
> Jack


Birds (especially the exotic ones) in real world are very difficult to photograph due to trees, bushes, distance, awkward angles/height and whatnot getting in the way ... if everyone was only allowed to take image of birds in their true natural habitat, we'd have a lot less resources to refer to, and mere mortals like us would not get the inspiration to make an attempt at bird photography ... besides the idea is to capture the bird in a perfect exposure to showcase its beauty ... which twig it sits on (even if it is "phony" looking) doesn't really matter ... in fact a lot of successful bird photographers actually setup bird nests and twigs, branches etc in their backyards (or even in the field) so the bird is the main focus in the captured image rather than distracting background. I've read about very successful photographers who "plant" fish in lakes/ponds near the bird nests, so they can get perfect images of birds picking off fish from the pond. 
Cheers


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2013)

Rienzphotoz, I don't disagree with you in any way regarding the challenges. I also understand the dilema and the need for good specimens for books relating to identification and so forth. However if this reasoning is extended to other subjects it's shortcoming becomes apparent. Maybe it's like comparing a model photographed against a white sheet versus one photographed in a park?? Of course both are acceptable. 

Personally, I tend to see the bird and its surrounding as an integrated whole and am inclined to want that perspective displayed. I prefer a blackbird visibly amongst the bull rushes for example. That's not to say there aren't stunning shots where such is not the case and I wouldn't want to imply that there is anything wrong with them.

I guess I was very naive on this subject, now I've been edumicated!  Hope I haven't ruffled feathers!

Jack


----------



## jrista (Nov 25, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> My venture into DSLR photography started last year with a D5100 and a 70-300 and I was thrilled (until I started to look at some sites like CR). Never the less, it was a good year and I learned a lot. So, this shot I'm posting because I think it illustrates what you sometimes get that you wont likely get with a set up. I love the pose but unfortunately the IQ has suffered somewhat.
> 
> Jack



Actually, good bird setup photography would use exactly that branch right there. You would snip it off the tree, angle it so you can get a better angle on the bird when it perches, set out some "bait", and wait. There is nothing about good bird setup photography that requires you to use unnatural perches. On the contrary, if you read the likes of Alan Murphy, he actually stresses on several occasions to make sure you are choosing the right perch(es) for the birds you wish to attract.

Setup photography does not have to, and really should not, look fake or set up. That's the real trick. Setup photography isn't about making a fake photo...it's about making a real photo, of real birds in realistic habitats. The only difference is that you, the photographer, have a little more control over your "natural studio" than if you don't use a setup. You have the ability to control lens to subject distance, subject to background distance, subject lighting, and to a fairly significant degree, subject position. That in no way reduces the fact that you can use a real branch clipped off a real tree from the bird's real habitat to ensure you get a "real" photo. 

That said, there is also nothing really wrong with using alternative perches. Sometimes, to get a truly unique shot, you need to move yourself, and your feathered friends, outside the box a little. Unless you know a tremendous amount about each specific bird and their specific habitats (and range of habitats for different regions, as often the same bird will inhabit different habitats in different regions), you really can't tell if a bird is on a natural or unnatural perch. The only thing that really matters is choosing branches for perches (if your using branches...tree stumps, rocks, etc. are also valid perch material) that have the appropriate diameters. Small birds, tits, chickadees, etc. need small diameter perches for them to look natural. Larger birds like sparrows tend to look better on perches with small to medium sized diameters. Large birds, like doves and those from the blackbird family, often look good on perches with quite large diameters.

As you get used to using setups, it'll become easier to identify them in others work. You will be surprised at how many bird photos are without a doubt setups. Things that give it away are the orientation of the perch and bird, cleanliness of the background, lighting angle and shading on the bird, perch "pinching" (see if you can figure out what that is), etc. 

Picking out some random shots in my favorites from 500px, I'm classifying the ones I am pretty sure or 100% certain are setups, and the ones that I am quite certain are not. (As you can see, the shots that most appeal to my eye are setups. They often don't look like a setup, but I am more than 97% sure all the ones I've linked as setups are):

Setups:
http://500px.com/photo/25279607?feature=favorites%2FJonRista
http://500px.com/photo/24387817?from=favorites/JonRista (pinched perch)
http://500px.com/photo/23992283?feature=favorites%2FJonRista
http://500px.com/photo/23847937?feature=favorites%2FJonRista (wrong perch diameter, otherwise very nice)
http://500px.com/photo/23731427?feature=favorites%2FJonRista (clearly pinched perch)
http://500px.com/photo/23775857?feature=favorites%2FJonRista
http://500px.com/photo/23737017?feature=favorites%2FJonRista
http://500px.com/photo/19605927?feature=favorites%2FJonRista
http://500px.com/photo/23752473?feature=favorites%2FJonRista
http://500px.com/photo/23767645?feature=favorites%2FJonRista
http://500px.com/photo/23763689?feature=favorites%2FJonRista (flashed)
http://500px.com/photo/22345735?feature=favorites%2FJonRista (lichen glued to perch...done this myself! )
http://500px.com/photo/15694925?feature=favorites%2FJonRista
http://500px.com/photo/23617979?feature=favorites%2FJonRista (pinched perch)
http://500px.com/photo/23616103?feature=favorites%2FJonRista (pinched perch)


Semi-setups (non-natural perches but otherwise not explicitly a "setup"):
http://500px.com/photo/22702459?feature=favorites%2FJonRista

Non-Setups:
http://500px.com/photo/24941089?feature=favorites%2FJonRista
http://500px.com/photo/28644979?feature=favorites%2FJonRista
http://500px.com/photo/29183239?from=favorites/JonRista
http://500px.com/photo/23750403?feature=favorites%2FJonRista
http://500px.com/photo/23755297?feature=favorites%2FJonRista


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 25, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hope I haven't ruffled feathers!
> Jack


No issues ... different strokes for different folks  Cheers


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2013)

I heartily agree, we all have our views and they all have merit and it's a free society we live in, thank God. 

jrista, thank you for taking the time to do what you've done. It will help me to improve and no doubt others who are silent but equally interested. It's not like I have formulated some theory that I'm trying to promote. I am interested in improving relative to wiildlife photography and so all these suggestions and viewpoints are helpful.

Somewhat unrelated but interesecting this present topic is the element of ones experience in the outdoors. Even if I didn't have a camera, I find hiking or sitting in nature soaking up all the sights and sounds to be a wonderful experience. I guess that makes me more of a nature lover than a photographer and may explain why I'm not *yet* entholled with the set up concept. No doubt I'll evolve. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2013)

http://500px.com/photo/23731427?feature=favorites%2FJonRista (clearly pinched perch)

A Marico Flycatcher in Etosha National Park, Namibia. 
Luckily this guy was sitting very still next to the road, so I had plenty of time to catch him.

jrista, I'm in awe at your level of involvement and knowledge. So the comment above would seem to be a little misleading, if it's a set up?? 

Now, having looked at some but not all, so far I think I see what is going on. The level of sharpness and technical quality has reached levels I was unaware of. No wonder people are crying for more MP and ever sharper lenses to try to exceed what the competition is achieving. Am I right in assuming this is a very *competitive environment*? 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2013)

jrista, another question. How would you know my chickadee on the stump was not a set up (honest it wasn't ). Probably because its not very well done! 

I like to think I have a sense of humor. Unfortunately, sometimes I offend people with my kidding around :-[

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Nov 25, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Somewhat unrelated but interesecting this present topic is the element of ones experience in the outdoors. Even if I didn't have a camera, I find hiking or sitting in nature soaking up all the sights and sounds to be a wonderful experience. I guess that makes me more of a nature lover than a photographer and may explain why I'm not *yet* entholled with the set up concept. No doubt I'll evolve.
> 
> Jack


In my other main hobby, fly fishing, we have a saying; "There's more to fishing than catching fish". And I believe the same goes for photography. If you don't enjoy the trip, the surroundings, the people, the scenary etc. etc. 

To me, photography will always be an attempt to shoot something I, and hopefully others, will enjoy looking at. That requires a thought or two on lighting, framing, surroundings, DoF etc. etc. But a friend of mine, a very dedicated birds photographer, has a very different approach. In my view he is more into trophy hunting, in volume. I almost get the feeling it is like collecting baseball cards. He wants as many species as possible in his portfolio and he travels the world to get it. I'm having a hard time seeing myself doing that. But he is very happy and very enthusiastic about his hobby, even though he shoots with Nikon, so the quality sucks of course 

I walk the woods and mountains to try to get an image of a bird or an animal in their natural habitat and I don't get many keepers by doing that. (But it is a thrill every time it happens, even for the simplest and most common birds). I know that if I put up a feeding station close to home or my cabin, I could sit in a controlled environment and really get the best of everything. But it is a bit like fishing for me. I don't need lots of fish. But I want to catch the really difficult ones.

So bottom line, in my view is that everyone should find her/his style and do what stimulates them, provided we don't interfer with the animals and deprive them of their quality of life.


----------



## jrista (Nov 25, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> http://500px.com/photo/23731427?feature=favorites%2FJonRista (clearly pinched perch)
> 
> A Marico Flycatcher in Etosha National Park, Namibia.
> Luckily this guy was sitting very still next to the road, so I had plenty of time to catch him.
> ...



Definitely a setup. One of the key tips with setup photography to get the birds landing where you want them is to pinch off leaves, or in this case thorns, off the branch to leave an open spot. A random bramble along the side of the road isn't going to have a nice patch of thorns removed. You might find a one, maybe two random thorns on a real branch broken, but I find it far too convenient that there is this clear patch along the perch in this shot where all the thorns were clearly broken and torn off. It even appears as though some of the flower bunches were also torn off, leaving only the ones behind the bird. That's pinching, or cleaning, your perch.



Jack Douglas said:


> Now, having looked at some but not all, so far I think I see what is going on. The level of sharpness and technical quality has reached levels I was unaware of. No wonder people are crying for more MP and ever sharper lenses to try to exceed what the competition is achieving. Am I right in assuming this is a very *competitive environment*?



What is a competitive environment?

And as for megapixels, absolutely. You can always use more resolution.  That said, I see more bird photos taken with the 7D, 5D II/III, and 1D X than anything these days. You can trade sensor resolution for a long lens, as ~20mp is usually enough to get you nice, crisp, clear detail. I think Canon has their plans correct...first improve the lenses, then improve the sensors. A 30, 40, 50 megapixel sensor can certainly produce better results, but to get the full benefit, your lenses have to be up to snuff as well. That is the reason I purchased the Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II IS lens before buying a 5D III. The 5D III wouldn't have been nearly as much use at 400mm f/5.6 (and on a far less sharp lens than any of the Mark II teles), where as the 7D with the 600mm does quite well. Once I finally do buy my own 5D III, I'll be set for a good long while. Canon can take their pretty time releasing a high megapixel camera after that.

I would also say that, for birds, more important than resolution is AF accuracy and precision, AF speed, and frame rate. FPS and AF rank higher on the hierarchy of essential capabilities for my bird photography than megapixels. Personally, I am most interested in megapixels for my landscape photography. The 5D III does a good job there as well, but having 30, 40, 50, or even more megapixels would produce increasingly better results, where as FPS and AF could be the best in the world, and it wouldn't matter a wit for landscapes.


----------



## jrista (Nov 25, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> jrista, another question. How would you know my chickadee on the stump was not a set up (honest it wasn't ). Probably because its not very well done!
> 
> I like to think I have a sense of humor. Unfortunately, sometimes I offend people with my kidding around :-[
> 
> Jack



Well, I certainly cannot know for sure. When I commented about your chickadee shot, I was actually referring to the one on the branch with the dead leaves, not the stump one. With the branch, the angle of the bird, the angle of the light on the bird, the angle of the perch, etc. are all indicative of a purely natural shot. If you had taken the time to set up a perch, you would have taken the time to make sure that the branches natural landing spot was set up such that: the leaves wouldn't intersect the bird, the background would be "clean", that the background was far enough away to blur more, that the whole setup was angled properly to the light. Additionally, that when the bird landed, it would either land facing away (and thus not be viable for a shot), or broadside such that when the bird turned its head and "looked at the camera" you would have the perfect shot.


As for the stump, that's one of those ideal natural perches. They certainly do exist. And they are prime targets for "baiting" with seed.  There is no reason you can't bait the setups nature hands you on a platter, you know.  As a matter of fact, many groundfowl setups are usually built to support existing natural perches. Quail, grouse, pheasant, etc. rarely land on top of tree stumps or logs or rocks, however setup photography for them usually involves setting up a ramp behind your angle of view (so it cannot be seen in the photo), then setting up a bait trail of your quarries favorite food...starting out a ways from the ramp, up the ramp, and finally settling in a little pile on top of the perch to keep any takers there for a little while as you take their photos.

If you are a true purist at heart, and really want to get birds in their natural habitat, exhibiting natural behavior, without any baiting or setup involved, you should get into shorebirds and waterfowl. Shorebirds in particular are wonderful subjects, tend to naturally set themselves up for very good, clean shots with blurry backgrounds, when you photograph them from ground level. (I have often laid in freezing cold, soaking wet snow covered sand for hours while trying to get the perfect shot of a shorebird during fall migration. I'll see if I can dig up some of my shots from the last year.) You don't need to bait shorebirds, they migrate up and down sandy shores and mud flats around lakes and along coasts, probing for little morsels of food. So all you need to do is set up shop and wait for them to come. (A long lens is essential, 600mm at least, whatever aperture you can get, although f/5.6 or faster is recommended.)

Waterfowl, such as geese, ducks, loons, grebes, even gulls, etc. as well as marsh, swamp, and wetland birds like marsh hens, coots, herons, egrets, etc. also make excellent subjects that usually don't need any setup. (Although your photos can benefit from some live bait to bring the birds closer to shore if they are keeping their distance.) These birds tend to be larger than the songbirds you usually photograph, so you don't need quite as long a lens, and don't always have to get quite so close (and, sometimes, you may find yourself framing a bit too close, limiting your composition options.)

Whether you use a setup or not often depends on the types of birds your photographing. While they are not necessary for songbirds and groundfowl, they certainly do help, and can give you the flexibility and control you need, without adversely affecting the birds habitat or behavior or well being. Many other types of birds don't need any setup at all, however there are still some techniques like live baiting waterfowl that can help bring them in closer (without adversely affecting their behavior or making their behavior seem unnatural.) So, if/when you do tire of purely "natural" bird photography, there are plenty of other ways to expand your knowledge and explore new ways of getting better photos.


----------



## Synkka (Nov 25, 2013)

Fascinating insight into how different people approach birding. I prefer to just wander and see what I find, I think working with a shorter lens you learn to get closer where possible. I have considered setting up a feeder but the local miners and parrots are so close anyway it hasn't seemed worthwhile. 
Can't remember if I posted this but I was at a stream waiting for fairy wrens to calm down and this lorikeet landed about 2m from me. I think it highlights what I enjoy about birding, that you don't know what you will see.



Rainbow-Lorikeet by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2013)

Beautiful colored bird. Well done Synkka.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 25, 2013)

Synkka said:


> Rainbow-Lorikeet by Synkka~, on Flickr


Colors are beautifully captured.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 25, 2013)

Synkka said:


> Fascinating insight into how different people approach birding. I prefer to just wander and see what I find, I think working with a shorter lens you learn to get closer where possible. I have considered setting up a feeder but the local miners and parrots are so close anyway it hasn't seemed worthwhile.
> Can't remember if I posted this but I was at a stream waiting for fairy wrens to calm down and this lorikeet landed about 2m from me. I think it highlights what I enjoy about birding, that you don't know what you will see.
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2013)

jrista, thanks again. There is a lot to digest and it'll take me some time to navigate though the topics you touch on. I admire your passion and dedication coupled with willingness to share. And all that without being critical of what the various readers might prefer for themselves.

It may be hard to believe but these revelations have come as a shock simply because I haven't been in a public bird photography environment very long. I think the word competitive will always be applicable from what I can sense but it could well be, for many, a matter of perfection as opposed to doing better than some one else. I certainly am inclined to push myself to do better and tend to be quite critical of my own achievements. That's why I won't complain about compliments I might receive here on CR .

As long as folks are enjoying these activities and not adversely impacting the environment of the wildlife, as you say, then I agree, it's do your own thing.

Eldar, I don't fish at all. However, when it comes to bird photography I think we'd be very compatible. Lovely capture.

My biggest thrill early on came a year ago when I was sitting around 11 AM on a log by the shore of "my" pond and I saw a dark shadow about 90 degrees off to the right. It proved to be a large female moose in the bushes, and I being frozen with anticipation, just waited. It slowly walked into the center of the pond and meandered about giving me all kinds of clutter free shots with my Nikon D5100 (this year 6D). Ultimately, when I was finished and couldn't stand any more motionlessness I stood up and talked to my friend. She listened intently and then walked off into the bush and then returned once more to say goodby before trotting off. Since then I am aware that I'm going to be routinely getting such shots at least once in a while around here but that was a first and I was pinching myself for weeks!  Hope it's OK to post this non-bird non-Canon here. :-\

I am now more appreciative of what makes the CR community and this thread in particular interesting and fun. It's the variety of dedicated nature lovers/photographers who are willing to share. Thanks to all.

I'm still all ears if others want to share how they approach their bird photograpy.

Jack


----------



## chauncey (Nov 25, 2013)

Just wanted to try portrait style PP on this heron




.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2013)

Lovely portrait.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2013)

Very nice shot chauncey.


----------



## Synkka (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words.

nice shot of the heron


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 25, 2013)

Apologies for the picture quality.. these are VERY heavily cropped images taken in poor light, handheld, from a long distance away. I did not have a decent lens with me when this happened....

For the last week or so there has been a huge flock of geese behind my house. The bay froze completely over last night (-18C) and in the morning the geese were standing on the ice. As I was looking at them a Bald Eagle swooped down and landed on one of the geese. They all took to the air, this one tried, but with an eagle on it's back it did not get far. 

I did not know that eagles hunted geese, and would not have believed it without seeing it.... has anyone else seen this behaviour or heard of it before?


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 25, 2013)

Synkka said:


> Fascinating insight into how different people approach birding. I prefer to just wander and see what I find, I think working with a shorter lens you learn to get closer where possible. I have considered setting up a feeder but the local miners and parrots are so close anyway it hasn't seemed worthwhile.
> Can't remember if I posted this but I was at a stream waiting for fairy wrens to calm down and this lorikeet landed about 2m from me. I think it highlights what I enjoy about birding, that you don't know what you will see.


Nice pic Synkka. The "wandering" approach is similar to my experiences. These days, I tend to put the 300mm on the camera, with monopod, and wander through 20+ acres of bush behind my place. In some of the thicket areas, near a stream, if I wait for 10-15min, the smaller birds, like the wrens and spine bills start to come closer. It can be a most relaxing time, that 15min wait


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 25, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Apologies for the picture quality.. these are VERY heavily cropped images taken in poor light, handheld, from a long distance away. I did not have a decent lens with me when this happened....
> 
> For the last week or so there has been a huge flock of geese behind my house. The bay froze completely over last night (-18C) and in the morning the geese were standing on the ice. As I was looking at them a Bald Eagle swooped down and landed on one of the geese. They all took to the air, this one tried, but with an eagle on it's back it did not get far.
> 
> I did not know that eagles hunted geese, and would not have believed it without seeing it.... has anyone else seen this behaviour or heard of it before?


Wow, nice capture Don! Our Wedge Tail Eagles down here tend to feast on carrion, so, I've not see this behavior down under.


----------



## Synkka (Nov 25, 2013)

Yup its a good relaxing day isn't it Mr Bean.

Don this behaviour was recently covered on a documentary i watched. Apparently the eagles startle the geese and in the confusion they collide and break legs/wings. The eagles then take advantage of this and it makes for an easy meal. This was the documentary http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_America_(TV_series)


----------



## jrista (Nov 25, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Apologies for the picture quality.. these are VERY heavily cropped images taken in poor light, handheld, from a long distance away. I did not have a decent lens with me when this happened....
> 
> For the last week or so there has been a huge flock of geese behind my house. The bay froze completely over last night (-18C) and in the morning the geese were standing on the ice. As I was looking at them a Bald Eagle swooped down and landed on one of the geese. They all took to the air, this one tried, but with an eagle on it's back it did not get far.
> 
> I did not know that eagles hunted geese, and would not have believed it without seeing it.... has anyone else seen this behaviour or heard of it before?



I believe I've seen this behavior before, or at least, seen the aftermath. Last December, I was photographing birds at Chatfield here in Colorado. At one of the gravel ponds, there was a fairly large flock of geese hanging out on the ice. I set up to photograph them, and the whole flock took off. I thought it was me at first, but on the far side of the pond I could see some commotion amongst about five large birds. Turned out they were Golden Eagles, and I think they took down a goose. It took me a while to get around to the other side where I could see them clearly, and by the time I did, the five eagles had already devoured a good portion of the bird they had caught. When I tried to ease my way out from behind some brambles along the shore, three took off, leaving two behind. But the time I was set up, only one remained. A couple of the others seemed to take some of the carcass with them. The remnant also seemed to be a late juvenile, and all he had was some scraps left. Given the color and size of the feathers, I was fairly sure it was a goose. At the other end of the gravel pond (which is rather long, so quite a ways) I found the flock of geese again, and one of them was clearly injured.























So, yes, I do believe eagles will eat geese. It may seem like large prey, but eagles, bald or golden or otherwise, are pretty large, powerful birds, and rather opportunistic when it comes to getting a meal...any opportunity.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 25, 2013)

Synkka said:


> Yup its a good relaxing day isn't it Mr Bean.
> 
> Don this behaviour was recently covered on a documentary i watched. Apparently the eagles startle the geese and in the confusion they collide and break legs/wings. The eagles then take advantage of this and it makes for an easy meal. This was the documentary http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_America_(TV_series)


This one went straight for the victim.. The goose barely moved before the eagle landed on it, and the eagle went straight for the neck.


----------



## jrista (Nov 25, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> jrista, thanks again. There is a lot to digest and it'll take me some time to navigate though the topics you touch on. I admire your passion and dedication coupled with willingness to share. And all that without being critical of what the various readers might prefer for themselves.



I am happy to be of service.  I would also point out that in the grand scheme of things, I am a novice myself. I've only been photographing birds for a couple of years now. I still have a TON to learn, and I soak up every bit of knowledge I can. Some of my favorite bird photographers are Alan Murphy, of course, for his wonderful songbird photos, as well as Art Morris, Marina Scarr, Doug Brown, and Clemens Vanderwerf to name a few. Art Morris in particular is a literal teacher, taught in NY for years, and now teaches bird photography via IPTs (Instructional Photo Tours). His blog has been a most invaluable resource for me over the last couple of years. 



Jack Douglas said:


> It may be hard to believe but these revelations have come as a shock simply because I haven't been in a public bird photography environment very long. I think the word competitive will always be applicable from what I can sense but it could well be, for many, a matter of perfection as opposed to doing better than some one else. I certainly am inclined to push myself to do better and tend to be quite critical of my own achievements. That's why I won't complain about compliments I might receive here on CR .



I can't speak to anyone else, but to me it is truly a matter of perfection, not competition. I've never been a competitive person, but even if I was, photography is a personal art. Assuming you were quite good, there is always someone better. Instead of competing, to me, I consider it striving to do better, striving to master the art, striving to achieve beyond what I've achieved before. In some ways, that simply means "practice, practice, practice", with a dedicated eye towards finding your flaws in each and every shot you take, figuring out why the flaw occurred, and looking for ways to reduce or eliminate those flaws in the future. You'll never be perfect, and you may never be as good as someone like Clemens Vanderwerf or Art Morris, but you can always be better than yourself. 

So, being self critical is ok. I'm quite critical of my own work, and am never really satisfied. But that's what gives us the motivation to push our own envelope and achieve more, do better, in the future.


Here are some of the shorebird shots I mentioned. All of these are purely natural shots, no setups. Most of these were taken from an extremely low perspective. My lens was attached to a tripod which was laid out flat (the legs extended perpendicular and flat to the vertical axis), I was laying flat on the sand (or mud). The key goal with shorebirds, and pretty much any waterfowl or marsh bird, is to get yourself and your lens on the "sun side" of the bird. You want the sun over your shoulder, behind you (but not necessarily directly behind you) in order to get the best illumination possible on your subject. (Birds pictured here are Killdeer, American Avocet, Willet, Marbled Godwit and Spotted Sandpiper):






























These were shot with the Canon EOS 7D, and either the 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6 L IS lens or EF 600mm f/4 L IS II lens, on a Gitzo GT3532LS and Jobu Pro2 Gimbal.


----------



## jrista (Nov 25, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Just wanted to try portrait style PP on this heron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the contrast in this shot. The heron is beautifully detailed and colored.


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2013)

Beautiful shots jrista. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## chauncey (Nov 26, 2013)

> Love the contrast in this shot. The heron is beautifully detailed and colored.


To quote Elvis..."thank you...thank you very much"  
Your stuff is quite nice...have you played with different PP?


----------



## jrista (Nov 26, 2013)

chauncey said:


> > Love the contrast in this shot. The heron is beautifully detailed and colored.
> 
> 
> To quote Elvis..."thank you...thank you very much"



LOL 



chauncey said:


> Your stuff is quite nice...have you played with different PP?



Thanks. As for the postprocessing, I generally don't do much. I recover highlights, fix blacks, and maybe tune color just a bit. Other than that, I keep the photos as they were shot as much as I can. In some photos, I'll bring a TIFF copy into PS and use content-aware to clean up unsightly junk.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 26, 2013)

jrista said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Apologies for the picture quality.. these are VERY heavily cropped images taken in poor light, handheld, from a long distance away. I did not have a decent lens with me when this happened....
> ...



Yes, eagles do prey on geese. The Pallas Fish Eagle preys on geese and other water birds and can fly off with prey upto 6 kg in weight.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 26, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Just wanted to try portrait style PP on this heron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shot chauncey


----------



## J.R. (Nov 26, 2013)

Beautiful pics of shorebirds jrista.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 26, 2013)

another photo of the oriental white eye - taken earlier this morning


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Apologies for the picture quality.. these are VERY heavily cropped images taken in poor light, handheld, from a long distance away. I did not have a decent lens with me when this happened....
> 
> For the last week or so there has been a huge flock of geese behind my house. The bay froze completely over last night (-18C) and in the morning the geese were standing on the ice. As I was looking at them a Bald Eagle swooped down and landed on one of the geese. They all took to the air, this one tried, but with an eagle on it's back it did not get far.
> 
> I did not know that eagles hunted geese, and would not have believed it without seeing it.... has anyone else seen this behaviour or heard of it before?


Interesting insight into Eagles & Geese ... did not know Eagles hunted Geese ... having seen several of your images, I am pretty sure you would have got some awesome images, had to carry a better lens ... nevertheless, these are very compelling images ... when there is a story or information of interest, the image quality does not really matter. Great capture.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

jrista said:


>


Cool 8)

... and not cool for the poor injured bird


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks again jrista for the comments directed my way. Further thought - I'm new to this and what I like to do today may not apply tomorrow - we'll see some adjustments no doubt.

Eagle and magpie - just like Africa!  Cute.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 26, 2013)

Another question folks. ;D No significan PP for me so far as I'm only using DPP from Canon. However, I shoot RAW and have learned (I think) to enhance the original shot a little. I'd love to hear how others approach tweaking their shots. 

I use lens tuning for the 300 2.8 and sometimes find I can reduce the noise reduction to sharpen a little. Any comment on how to approach sharpening as I like sharp but don't like it if it looks contrived. There are, I guess, three or four different settings that are essentially related to sharpening. Raw sharpening, RGB sharpening, noise reduction, and lens tuning, no??

My subjects are generally birds so I figured I might get away with injecting this slightly off topic question here 

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 26, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Beautiful pics of shorebirds jrista.



+1...totally agree.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 26, 2013)

J.R. said:


> another photo of the oriental white eye - taken earlier this morning



Nice one, J.R.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 26, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Another question folks. ;D No significan PP for me so far as I'm only using DPP from Canon. However, I shoot RAW and have learned (I think) to enhance the original shot a little. I'd love to hear how others approach tweaking their shots.
> 
> I use lens tuning for the 300 2.8 and sometimes find I can reduce the noise reduction to sharpen a little. Any comment on how to approach sharpening as I like sharp but don't like it if it looks contrived. There are, I guess, three or four different settings that are essentially related to sharpening. Raw sharpening, RGB sharpening, noise reduction, and lens tuning, no??
> 
> ...


I would recommend Adobe Lightroom. It is a quality product at a reasonable price. You need to understand a few basics about how the workflow works, which you will learn from available online videos or from training you can get all over the planet. 

But once you have the basics taken care of, it is very easy to use and it is a very efficient tool to do all kinds of adjustments to an individual image or group of images, up until manipulation. But that does not seem to be high on your agenda.
In a series, you work on one image and when you are happy with that, you copy what you have done and paste it to all the other images with the same shooting data. You work through a days shooting very fast. And I also appreciate the fact that it keeps your original RAW images unchanged, so you can always go back to your starting point.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Eldar. I guess it's inevitable but at this moment given the mental overload of all this new stuff, I was _hoping for some feedback on DPP_. I don't doubt sometime soon I'll be moving in the direction you propose.

I do have Corel Paintshop Pro X6 64 bit, which was relatively inexpensive (thought it might be worth a gamble) and seems to be fairly powerful but I haven't gotten serious with it since it seemed like the basic things I want to do were there in DPP. This Corel version seems to open Canon RAW files correctly, for starters. Anyone use Paintshop or is it a proven dog?

Jack


----------



## jrista (Nov 26, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Eldar. I guess it's inevitable but at this moment given the mental overload of all this new stuff, I was _hoping for some feedback on DPP_. I don't doubt sometime soon I'll be moving in the direction you propose.
> 
> I do have Corel Paintshop Pro X6 64 bit, which was relatively inexpensive (thought it might be worth a gamble) and seems to be fairly powerful but I haven't gotten serious with it since it seemed like the basic things I want to do were there in DPP. This Corel version seems to open Canon RAW files correctly, for starters. Anyone use Paintshop or is it a proven dog?
> 
> Jack



You will probably find that DPP is much hated and loathed by Canon photographers. It is a really crappy program, unless you use it SOLELY to do basic conversion to TIFF, with the rest of your processing done elsewhere (which, as it stands, is what Art Morris does...he is one if the very rare pros I know who actually uses DPP.) DPP, being written by Canon, does some things better than other tools like Lightroom. 

For one, it tends to handle noise better. The standard deviation of noise in a RAW image converted to TIFF with DPP tends to be lower than with the same exact RAW image converted to TIFF with LR/ACR. At least, that was the case back in the LR3.0 days (Arash Hazeghi created a noise reduction guide for Canon shooters).

On the flip side, LR seems to do a better job demosaicing. I believe both programs use a variant of AHDD, or Adaptive Homogeneity-Directed Demosaicing, but for whatever reason, LR/ACR produce FAR superior edges and fine structure (i.e. hair, barbs and tines on bird feathers, etc.) They are just smoother and cleaner, where as DPP produces some visible aliasing. LR is also a vastly superior tool that offers full workflow, library management and production capabilities on top of its wonderful development module. If you want a solid tool that will give you everything you need to manage a growing library with tens of thousands of photos, and easy to use tools for quickly processing and tuning your photos, there currently isn't a better tool than Lightroom. Apple Aperture comes in a close second, and has some unique non-linear workflow capabilities, however it is limited to the Mac platform (which is truly sad...some good, solid competition for LR on multiple platforms would be nice.) 

The other benefit of using Lightroom is it's intrinsic compatibility with Photoshop. One problem you may eventually run into if you us different tools to process your RAW files is differences in the way those tools interpret and process the raw data. As I mentioned before, DPP handles RAW images differently than LR, and that extends beyond demosaicing...it handles color curves differently, it's algorithms for how it applies changes in settings are different, etc. LR and PS use the same underlying RAW processing engine, ACR or Adobe Camera RAW. This allows you to maintain consistency in your edits across the two applications. You can load up a RAW in either app, make edits, and those edits will be stored in XMP and used identically by both. Edits made also translate automatically and seamlessly between the two apps.

Once you start using Lightroom more heavily, you'll quickly find that you NEED Photoshop for certain things. Sometimes, you get a phenomenal shot with just one unbelievably frustrating flaw...say a branch that moved into the frame because of the wind right as you took the shot. Photoshop's Content Aware cleaning tools can be used to edit these kinds of mistakes out of a photo without any viewers being the wiser. Photoshop's capabilities extend much farther than that as well, as it is a far more complete, feature rich photo editor. If/when you ever decide to start printing, Photoshop is also a superior tool (although LR is catching up, now that it has soft proofing features.)

So, best tools? *Lightroom*, without question, to start. *Photoshop*, once you gain enough skill to understand why you need it.  (And with all your enthusiasm, I have no doubt you'll get there sooner or later. ;D)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 26, 2013)

jrista said:


> So, best tools? *Lightroom*, without question, to start. *Photoshop*, once you gain enough skill to understand why you need it.


+1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 26, 2013)

jrista, Not sure I should thank you this time as now my head is really spinning.  That may relate to the fact that I've been reading all these bird set up articles and so forth instead of going to bed (it's 1:40 AM).

Anyway, thanks again. Off to bed!

Oh BTW, can you maybe post a shot or two to illustrate sharpening - none, correct, too much, if and when you have time of course. 

Jack


----------



## jrista (Nov 26, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> jrista, Not sure I should thank you this time as now my head is really spinning.  That may relate to the fact that I've been reading all these bird set up articles and so forth instead of going to bed (it's 1:40 AM).
> 
> Anyway, thanks again. Off to bed!
> 
> ...



Sure. I'll see if I can scrounge something up. I do have to say, ever since picking up the 600/4 L II, I don't really sharpen anymore. For example, the last shorebird shot, the one of the Spotted Sandpiper's head. That is a lightly cropped image that is pretty much out of camera. I think I recovered highlights a bit, and slightly tweaked the tone curve. The sharpness is all the lens and sensor.

So, first things first...the BEST way to sharpen is get sharper gear.  I was lucky, I had some extra money earlier in the year this year (and, I found a purely PHENOMENAL deal at a Canadian store), and I couldn't pass up the opportunity to buy the lens I was ultimately going to get anyway. (However, as times are a bit harder on me now, as I'm trying to go into business for myself, the extra money would have been useful...ah, hindsight, you mangy bitch.) I don't remember what lens you have, I think it is the 300/2.8 and a teleconverter or two? If that is the case, then you are off to a really good start...that is a phenomenal lens, Mark I or II, and paired with a 6D, you should have the gear to maximize your in-camera sharpness potential already.

When it comes to post-process sharpening, I'll see what I can dig up. It really depends on the subject and the circumstances. The answer might be best answered by a blog article, so I'll probably write one up and drop it in my Knowledge Center on my Blog, instead of writing it all in here.


----------



## TheJock (Nov 26, 2013)

With this in mind jrista/Eldar, I hope you don’t mind me also hijacking to ask a question of my own?
I will also move from my beloved Microsoft Picture Manager (never shoot RAW so not used DPP yet) to some form of PS software soon, I don’t have a particular style so I would like to be able to do things like make parts of a B&W image in to colour, or to stack images on top of a single image to add multiples of something to a single image, change a sky to a nicer one from another photograph etc, so would Elements 12 be a better option than LR for me? I fully appreciate what LR does with batches from reading CR threads, however I always seem to only want to edit parts of single images; so that (in my head) renders the batch processing redundant to me. Sorry, I know I’ve rabbit’d on a bit here and my question became more of a comment, however do you believe that E12 is better for image manipulation and LR is for speedy corrections?? Is my interpretation right??

Thanks in advance


----------



## jrista (Nov 26, 2013)

TheJock said:


> With this in mind jrista/Eldar, I hope you don’t mind me also hijacking to ask a question of my own?
> I will also move from my beloved Microsoft Picture Manager (never shoot RAW so not used DPP yet) to some form of PS software soon, I don’t have a particular style so I would like to be able to do things like make parts of a B&W image in to colour, or to stack images on top of a single image to add multiples of something to a single image, change a sky to a nicer one from another photograph etc, so would Elements 12 be a better option than LR for me? I fully appreciate what LR does with batches from reading CR threads, however I always seem to only want to edit parts of single images; so that (in my head) renders the batch processing redundant to me. Sorry, I know I’ve rabbit’d on a bit here and my question became more of a comment, however do you believe that E12 is better for image manipulation and LR is for speedy corrections?? Is my interpretation right??
> 
> Thanks in advance



If you want full image editing capabilities, skip Elements and go strait for Photoshop. As much as people hate Adobe CC, they are actually starting to realize that they can get more customers by offering reasonably priced packages. At the moment, you can get Photoshop CC (and Lightroom 5) for the measly price of $9.99 a month...which is actually a phenomenally good deal (buying PS CS6 would cost you $700, which amortized out at $10/mo, means you could pay $10/mo for PS CC+LR5 for nearly 6 years before you paid as much as you would for a single CS6 license.)

The PSCC+LR5 deal, which also includes a couple extra tools, online hosting, and cloud storage as well, is only available for a limited time, so I highly recommend you take advantage of it. It will be a far better option than getting Elements. Also, digging deeply into the Adobe CC license nitty gritty, it seems that when you stop paying for CC, you still have access to all your files, and can still open (and I believe edit) them for a guaranteed 30 days, and I believe up to 180 days (due to how the license check stuff works.) In the long term, if you don't want to be held hostage to a monthly fee, you can always buy Photoshop CS6 and install that side by side with CC, and just make sure you save all your stuff as TIFF files rather than PSD (thus guaranteeing you'll be able to open them with the older version.) This is basically what I do, and it works quite well.


----------



## TheJock (Nov 26, 2013)

jrista said:


> At the moment, you can get Photoshop CC (and Lightroom 5) for the measly price of $9.99 a month...which is actually a phenomenally good deal (buying PS CS6 would cost you $700, which amortized out at $10/mo, means you could pay $10/mo for PS CC+LR5 for nearly 6 years before you paid as much as you would for a single CS6 license.)



Thanks mate, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 26, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > So, best tools? *Lightroom*, without question, to start. *Photoshop*, once you gain enough skill to understand why you need it.
> ...


And a +1 again. I have PS, but since buying LR earlier in the year, I've used PS maybe twice. LR does everything I need in subtle changes to an image, plus, the cataloging/tagging and searching ability is by far, one of the best features.


----------



## Synkka (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah a step up in imaging tools really does make a difference and there are a lot of great tools on the market. Once you get a bit more into editing I found it helps with photography because you learn more about the data capturing and what you can accomplish in post.

Snagged this egret shot today, pretty pleased as this iso 3200 and this is more than sharp enough for anything i use these pictures for.



Great-Egret by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 26, 2013)

Synkka said:


> Yeah a step up in imaging tools really does make a difference and there are a lot of great tools on the market. Once you get a bit more into editing I found it helps with photography because you learn more about the data capturing and what you can accomplish in post.
> 
> Snagged this egret shot today, pretty pleased as this iso 3200 and this is more than sharp enough for anything i use these pictures for.
> 
> ...


Nice pic. I find the 5D3 works well at ISO 1600-3200 when I use uncropped images. Even at ISO 1600 I can crop, but turn the NR up to +20 or so in LR, and the noise smooths out nicely. The thing I'm learning in LR is the subtle changes that you can make, just to tweak the image. The "highlight" slider is one that I've recently discovered, and how it brings out the detail that I thought was blown out


----------



## Synkka (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah you are right the noise is a lot easier to remove, and the highlight slider comes in handy with white birds.

One of the big things I have found getting more into post I like to have a workflow that keeps my photo editing time minimal. I tend to get most of my pics roughly corrected and only if i have a particularly difficult picture or something special do i spend more time on it. I would always rather be out taking photos than sitting at a desk editing them.


----------



## chauncey (Nov 26, 2013)

That's right...turn to the side and look back at the camera...perfect...
I once asked this ole country boy how they cook wild turkey, he responded..."Ya cut off the head, dip in boiling water to get rid of the feathers, cook it at 350 for about 4 hours or so, grind it up and feed it to the dogs...then go buy a Butterball"


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 27, 2013)

chauncey said:


> That's right...turn to the side and look back at the camera...perfect...
> I once asked this ole country boy how they cook wild turkey, he responded..."Ya cut off the head, dip in boiling water to get rid of the feathers, cook it at 350 for about 4 hours or so, grind it up and feed it to the dogs...then go buy a Butterball"



Beautiful photo....I love Butterball turkeys.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 27, 2013)

Okay, I'm done attacking my own reflection in your car's paint, and sure I'll pose for you:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 27, 2013)

With a beak like that what about the paint?! 

Jack


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 27, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> With a beak like that what about the paint?!
> 
> Jack


Luckily there was no damage - but it gave new meaning to the "mirror finish" my car wax promised


----------



## sanjosedave (Nov 27, 2013)

Colusa, CA Wildlife Preserve. Heron in Repose. LR 5.x, Snap Art 3


----------



## DIABLO (Nov 27, 2013)

The Great Blue Heron, or the bird you will always see no matter what time of year, place, or time zone. lol.


----------



## DIABLO (Nov 27, 2013)

Northern Male Harrier

A migratory raptor to my area from November to late April and a very hard raptor to capture! Anyone here having any luck capturing these raptors?


----------



## J.R. (Nov 28, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Okay, I'm done attacking my own reflection in your car's paint, and sure I'll pose for you:



Nice shot Otto


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2013)

J.R. said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I'm done attacking my own reflection in your car's paint, and sure I'll pose for you:
> ...



+1 Great shot. Beautiful bird.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 28, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Okay, I'm done attacking my own reflection in your car's paint, and sure I'll pose for you:



I spent many hours last winter trying to get a good cardinal picture..... I had some good ones but none of them compare to yours. Wonderful shot!


----------



## J.R. (Nov 28, 2013)

A few grey bushchats have taken to frequenting our yard -


----------



## J.R. (Nov 28, 2013)

The Himalayan Bulbuls - endemic to northern India


----------



## SevenDUser (Nov 28, 2013)

DIABLO said:


> Northern Male Harrier
> 
> A migratory raptor to my area from November to late April and a very hard raptor to capture! Anyone here having any luck capturing these raptors?



Is this one? I couldn't ID it.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 28, 2013)

J.R. said:


> A few grey bushchats have taken to frequenting our yard -


Beautiful ... what a coincidence, just today morning I saw this bird really close by, on the road, while I was driving to work ... didn't know what it was called ... now I know ... a very beautiful bird.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 28, 2013)

Diablo, catching them on the glides is the best way but they are somewhat erratic, reminding me of the F-111 using its ground avoidance radar. 

J.R., those Himalayan Bulbuls look interesting. 

mackguyver, Great shot of the Cardinal! Now if you had shots of it attacking your paint with a can of the wax in the picture, it would be a cardinal endorsement for the shine 

This is one from earlier in the year when I finally started using the 5D MK III instead of the 7D. This Western Bluebird hovered then grabbed the worm from the high grass. I just watched as it was nearly in line with the sun. Fortunately for me it landed on the closest boulder before beating the worm in a pulp for breakfast. 600 f/4 v1 w/1.4 1/800 : f/9 : ISO 400


----------



## ERHP (Nov 28, 2013)

Eldar said:


> This is a shot made by the Norwegian Professor Audun Rikardsen. Shot with a wide angel lens, with the camera on a remotely controlled floating device. I wish I had a higher resolution copy to share.



That is a pretty awesome shot!


----------



## Menace (Nov 28, 2013)

Love


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 28, 2013)

ERHP, now that's what I call a good meal. Very nice.

Jack


----------



## CTJohn (Nov 28, 2013)

Everglades Ospreys
7D, EF 70-300 f/4-5.6L


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 29, 2013)

Love those ospreys, CTJohn! How close was the nest and situated where?

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 29, 2013)

SevenDUser said:


> DIABLO said:
> 
> 
> > Northern Male Harrier
> ...



Looks like a female Northern Harrier to me. It has that Owl like look.


----------



## CTJohn (Nov 29, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Love those ospreys, CTJohn! How close was the nest and situated where?
> 
> Jack


It's a spot at the lower end of the Everglades, near the Flamingo visitor center. There's a nest near the boat landing where you can get about 20 feet away. The ospreys seem to be oblivious to visitors.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 29, 2013)

NV U 20' Wow. Serendipidy he's got the ideal opportunity wouldn't you say. 

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 29, 2013)

Had a Harrier pair nest a few miles from me this year. Got a few picts. The Males seem to be the most difficult target, very shy.

1. Harrier female hunting in fields.
2. Harrier juvenile 
3. Harrier male with his kill ( a red winged blackbird nestling )


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 29, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> NV U 20' Wow. Serendipidy he's got the ideal opportunity wouldn't you say.
> 
> Jack



Yes, ideal. He should get some really great shots. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Harv (Nov 29, 2013)

Great Gray Owl at first light.....









Juvenile Red-tailed Hawk.....


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2013)

Very nice shot Harv.


----------



## Harv (Nov 29, 2013)

Click said:


> Very nice shot Harv.



Thanks.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 29, 2013)

Harv said:


> Great Gray Owl at first light.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful pictures.... I particularly like the owl....


----------



## Vossie (Nov 29, 2013)

@IslanderMV - wow! beautiful harriers; especially your 1st picture, love the colors
@Harv - well done! I like the hawk a lot; lots of detail.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 29, 2013)

Harv, me too! How did you capture the Grey and with what and where??

Jack


----------



## dolina (Nov 29, 2013)

Awesome images everyone!




Untitled by alabang, on Flickr

The Oriental Skylark (Alauda gulgula), also known as the Oriental Lark or Small Skylark, is a species of skylark found in the Indian Subcontinent and Southeast Asia. Like other skylarks, it is found in open grassland - often near waterbodies - where it feeds on seeds and insects.

These skylarks frequently rocket up into the sky, fluttering and singing before descending down to earth. Male Oriental Skylarks may also hover in the air and sing, in order to attract a mate.

Oriental Skylarks are about 16 cm long. They have streaked, yellow-brown upper plumage, with white outer tail feathers and a short crest. Both sexes are similar.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oriental_Skylark

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Ba%C3%B1os,_Laguna

Settings: 1/200 ƒ/9 ISO 160 800mm


----------



## tiliad (Nov 29, 2013)

Technically not the best of shots (and I’d wish I had my current setup when I shot this picture) but still one of my favorite personal bird pictures.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 29, 2013)

Just received my "ship when available" brand new *Stephenson, Tom "The Warbler Guide, 2013"*.

I am not in any way connected to this book so this is a totally disinterested comment:

THIS BOOK EXCEEDS MY WILDEST DREAMS AND IS A VERY WORTHY PURCHASE!! I'm in awe.

If anyone wishes some specific feedback feel free to ask.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2013)

Great shot Paolo. Thanks for posting the informations about the Oriental Skylark.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 29, 2013)

Two Snowy Owls on a remote beach here on Martha's Vineyard. (Today) First I have seen of this species.
60D and 100-400 @ 400mm f/6.3, ISO 100, 1/1600

Thank goodness I ignored black friday !!


----------



## Pierre Bonenfant (Nov 29, 2013)

A little hooded merganser female taken in a pond in Québec city. Unfortunately, there was no male with her. She was with a group of mallard's. Taken with 1DX and 600 IS ll with 1.4X ll.






*For precise exifs and other images:* www.pbase.com/pbon


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 30, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > Great Gray Owl at first light.....
> ...



+1... they're both great. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 30, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Two Snowy Owls on a remote beach here on Martha's Vineyard. (Today) First I have seen of this species.
> 60D and 100-400 @ 400mm f/6.3, ISO 100, 1/1600
> 
> Thank goodness I ignored black friday !!



Fantastic captures. Better than any shopping deal.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 30, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> A little hooded merganser female taken in a pond in Québec city. Unfortunately, there was no male with her. She was with a group of mallard's. Taken with 1DX and 600 IS ll with 1.4X ll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous. So sharp. I love it.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> A little hooded merganser female taken in a pond in Québec city. Unfortunately, there was no male with her. She was with a group of mallard's. Taken with 1DX and 600 IS ll with 1.4X ll.
> 
> *For precise exifs and other images:* www.pbase.com/pbon



Awesome. Nicely done


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 30, 2013)

Common Mallard, and a few friends...


----------



## Eldar (Nov 30, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Common Mallard, and a few friends...


Incredible number of geese. One thing is the noise, but they have a tendency to shit all over the place to. I hope they stay out of your garden ... :-X


----------



## petach (Nov 30, 2013)

50D +70-200IS from a while back. I am not a birder, know nil about them....but I like capturing them in quiet moments in a small hide at Warley Place in Essex.

Chaffinch?



Chaffinch female by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Chaffinch Female by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

er...yeah.....Robin



Little Red Robin by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Nuthatch



Nuthatch by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Tit (whatever brand name!)



Warley Place North Hide by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

Egret (Maldon)



Egret 4 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

and.....Leigh on sea



Lift Off by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## J.R. (Nov 30, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> A little hooded merganser female taken in a pond in Québec city. Unfortunately, there was no male with her. She was with a group of mallard's. Taken with 1DX and 600 IS ll with 1.4X ll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely


----------



## J.R. (Nov 30, 2013)

Hoopoe


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Hoopoe



Lovely shot J.R.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 30, 2013)

Has anyone played with digiscoping? The first picture is the view through an iPad.... the second picture is the iPad through a 15x70 binocular...

The pictures are completely unedited, with the exception of shrinking down the size for the CR website....


----------



## Eldar (Nov 30, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Has anyone played with digiscoping? The first picture is the view through an iPad.... the second picture is the iPad through a 15x70 binocular...
> 
> The pictures are completely unedited, with the exception of shrinking down the size for the CR website....


Cool


----------



## TheJock (Dec 1, 2013)

I went out to the lake again at the weekend, I tried to focus manually this time and I got some good results, I’ll start off with my favourite pic of the day, ISO 400, 640th, f8 shot with my Sigma 500mm then cropped about 50%, I still see that it’s a bit soft, can anyone help my improve my sharpness…..without buying and using LR!!!!
Second pic was shot at the same settings, and so was the third!!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 1, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> A little hooded merganser female taken in a pond in Québec city. Unfortunately, there was no male with her. She was with a group of mallard's. Taken with 1DX and 600 IS ll with 1.4X ll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome ... looks like it just finished meditating ... it is very rare to see a bird photo where the bird looks very peaceful, coz almost all bird images look as if the bird is in a hurry or nervous or tensed or edgy etc ... so this one is very unique in that way.


----------



## ERHP (Dec 2, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> A little hooded merganser female taken in a pond in Québec city. Unfortunately, there was no male with her. She was with a group of mallard's. Taken with 1DX and 600 IS ll with 1.4X ll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Love how the water has that sort of dreamy look.


----------



## J.R. (Dec 2, 2013)

Click said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Hoopoe
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 2, 2013)

OK, I finally did a *set up * for my waxwing friends. First I cleared my pond of all the snow -whew. Then I got out the garden hose and stretched out all 200 feet of it over there this morning after the sun was coming up. Then I invited my friends to model for me once I got the water distributed. Unfortunately, they would not behave!!  What a bunch of troublemakers.

6D 300 X2 1600th F8 ISO 1600

Jack


----------



## jrista (Dec 2, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, I finally did a *set up * for my waxwing friends. First I cleared my pond of all the snow -whew. Then I got out the garden hose and stretched out all 200 feet of it over there this morning after the sun was coming up. Then I invited my friends to model for me once I got the water distributed. Unfortunately, they would not behave!!  What a bunch of troublemakers.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 1600th F8 ISO 1600
> 
> Jack



Sometimes misbehaving is exactly what you want!  Great shot.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 2, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, I finally did a *set up * for my waxwing friends. First I cleared my pond of all the snow -whew. Then I got out the garden hose and stretched out all 200 feet of it over there this morning after the sun was coming up. Then I invited my friends to model for me once I got the water distributed. Unfortunately, they would not behave!!  What a bunch of troublemakers.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 1600th F8 ISO 1600
> 
> Jack


Very nice Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks jrista, it was a blast today. They really were unruly and troublesome. But no problem, now I get to skate around on the pond! 

Jack


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, I finally did a *set up * for my waxwing friends. First I cleared my pond of all the snow -whew. Then I got out the garden hose and stretched out all 200 feet of it over there this morning after the sun was coming up. Then I invited my friends to model for me once I got the water distributed. Unfortunately, they would not behave!!  What a bunch of troublemakers.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 1600th F8 ISO 1600
> 
> Jack


Nice shot ... the image displays a lot of character of those 2 birds ... me thinks the yelling one is the wife ;D ... ok just to make sure I don't get in trouble (just in case the wife is reading my posts), my wife never yells at me, but does the much more deadly "silent treatments"


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, I finally did a *set up * for my waxwing friends. First I cleared my pond of all the snow -whew. Then I got out the garden hose and stretched out all 200 feet of it over there this morning after the sun was coming up. Then I invited my friends to model for me once I got the water distributed. Unfortunately, they would not behave!!  What a bunch of troublemakers.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 1600th F8 ISO 1600
> 
> Jack



Great shot Jack. 

Which one is the female? ;D


----------



## ERHP (Dec 2, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, I finally did a *set up * for my waxwing friends. First I cleared my pond of all the snow -whew. Then I got out the garden hose and stretched out all 200 feet of it over there this morning after the sun was coming up. Then I invited my friends to model for me once I got the water distributed. Unfortunately, they would not behave!!  What a bunch of troublemakers.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 1600th F8 ISO 1600
> 
> Jack



Just can't get good help these days  . Seriously, cool shot!


----------



## J.R. (Dec 2, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, I finally did a *set up * for my waxwing friends. First I cleared my pond of all the snow -whew. Then I got out the garden hose and stretched out all 200 feet of it over there this morning after the sun was coming up. Then I invited my friends to model for me once I got the water distributed. Unfortunately, they would not behave!!  What a bunch of troublemakers.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 1600th F8 ISO 1600
> 
> Jack



Very nice shot ... birds showing attitude.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 2, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, I finally did a *set up * for my waxwing friends. First I cleared my pond of all the snow -whew. Then I got out the garden hose and stretched out all 200 feet of it over there this morning after the sun was coming up. Then I invited my friends to model for me once I got the water distributed. Unfortunately, they would not behave!!  What a bunch of troublemakers.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 1600th F8 ISO 1600
> 
> Jack



Lovely shot!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 2, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, I finally did a *set up * for my waxwing friends. First I cleared my pond of all the snow -whew. Then I got out the garden hose and stretched out all 200 feet of it over there this morning after the sun was coming up. Then I invited my friends to model for me once I got the water distributed. Unfortunately, they would not behave!!  What a bunch of troublemakers.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 1600th F8 ISO 1600
> 
> Jack



This is very nice work, Jack. I'm glad that your effort paid off!


----------



## rpt (Dec 2, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I finally did a *set up * for my waxwing friends. First I cleared my pond of all the snow -whew. Then I got out the garden hose and stretched out all 200 feet of it over there this morning after the sun was coming up. Then I invited my friends to model for me once I got the water distributed. Unfortunately, they would not behave!!  What a bunch of troublemakers.
> ...


Yup! Great shot. I liked the other one too.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks all of you for the encouragement. Yesterday confirmed what I had experienced the year before with waxwings. After they gorge themselves on berries they really would prefer a drink to eating snow and it seems they need to regugitate all the skins. The droppings are skins not poop on the ice. I now know the polar swim club is just an imitation! 

I took numersous shots but unfortunately there was so much pandemonium that most of them are mediocre 

I often have to crop so I don't like being forced up into the ISO 5-10k range. Yesterday I had some shade and cloud but kept to within ISO 4k so I'm pretty happy. I always forget to set something (started out on one shot with all that action).

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 2, 2013)

[/quote]
Nice shot ... the image displays a lot of character of those 2 birds ... me thinks the yelling one is the wife ;D ... ok just to make sure I don't get in trouble (just in case the wife is reading my posts), my wife never yells at me, but does the much more deadly "silent treatments" 
[/quote]

I have a hunch they are both males! Good thing they're not allowed to cary guns!  There was a lot of "good natured" jostling but no swearing that I could tell.

Hand holding always this was pretty slow for action but still it kind of worked.

6D 300 X2 640th F14 ISO 3200

Jack


----------



## dmrrsn1 (Dec 3, 2013)

I photographed this bird on Thanksgiving


----------



## Northstar (Dec 3, 2013)

TheJock said:


> I went out to the lake again at the weekend, I tried to focus manually this time and I got some good results, I’ll start off with my favourite pic of the day, ISO 400, 640th, f8 shot with my Sigma 500mm then cropped about 50%, I still see that it’s a bit soft, can anyone help my improve my sharpness…..without buying and using LR!!!!
> Second pic was shot at the same settings, and so was the third!!



Jock....I'll give you my thoughts. 

With the sigma 150-500 at 500, it's just not a real sharp lens at 500, even at f8, decent but not great. But there are a couple things you could do to help get better focus and sharpness. 

First, with faster moving subjects, I really like to shoot at twice the focal length....1/1000 in this case with your 500mm. You were at 1/640...so I think this will help. With the 500mm and flying birds, 1/1000 is your absolute minimum..IMO.

Second...learn to use a good editing tool to improve contrast, sharpness...etc. I did a two minute edit on my iPad to your first photo, just cropping, straightening, and sharpening....it helps. I used snapseed..it's free.

Good luck sir!

Original and the edit


----------



## TheJock (Dec 3, 2013)

Northstar said:


> Jock....I'll give you my thoughts.
> 
> With the sigma 150-500 at 500, it's just not a real sharp lens at 500, even at f8, decent but not great. But there are a couple things you could do to help get better focus and sharpness.
> 
> ...


I can’t thank you enough Northstar, I will try Snapseed as you have recommended, sounds like it will suit my needs perfectly with my current kit, Microsoft Picture Manager does not have a “sharpening” tool and this is the only program I have used this far, just for cropping or increasing/decreasing colour, brightness etc.

I really appreciate your critique as I knew that the IQ errors were down to the dodgy user rather than the lens, I will increase my shutter speed next time I’m out, and would an increase to f10/12 help too? As in will more of the bird be in focus if I’m using spot metering??

Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 3, 2013)

dmrrsn1 said:


> I photographed this bird on Thanksgiving


Nice catch ... I think it'll look even nicer if you cropped in on the bird ... Welcome to CR.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 3, 2013)

TheJock said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Jock....I'll give you my thoughts.
> ...


Hi Jock, I totally agree with with Northstar has mentioned ... I have 2 Sigma 150-500 OS lenses (one for Canon and one for Nikon).
Both my Sigma 150-500 OS lenses are at their sharpest at f/11 ... many other online reviews also seem to confirm the same. 
I use a plugin program called Nik with my Lightroom to sharpen photos made with 150-500 OS. But its not necessary to get paid software, there are plenty of free software out there that can do a very good job.

When you bought your DSLR, it should have come with CDs containing several software programs, in that you will find "Digital Photo Professional" ... alternatively you can also download them for free on Canon website ... here I provided a link for the software that comes tih 5D MK III (http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware), you can use that software to sharpen your photos. Once you are comfortable with editing, you could eventually get paid software such as Lightroom 5.
Anyway, here is a youtube video that provides tutorials on Canon's free editing software Digital Photo Professional ... it is a bit old but it has 19 tutorials, you might find latest versions elsewhere in youtube ... happy learning.
Canon Digital Photo Professional Tutorial - What is DPP (1/19)


----------



## Menace (Dec 3, 2013)

Kea - a New Zealand icon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 3, 2013)

Menace said:


> Kea - a New Zealand icon


Nice shot ... I like sharpness and clarity of the little feathers next to the bird's beak ... stellar stuff.


----------



## Menace (Dec 3, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Kea - a New Zealand icon
> ...



Thanks Rienzphotoz


----------



## Northstar (Dec 3, 2013)

TheJock said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Jock....I'll give you my thoughts.
> ...



Jock...as Rienz wrote, f11 would give you several more feet of DOf and slightly better sharpness...BUT, you shouldn't bump up the ISO on the t2i past 800 or it will start getting noisy, so keep that in mind. 

I posted a link to a handy online tool for learning about DOF at different settings. At f8 you have plenty of DOF if the birds are 70 meters away or more. At 70 meters( I'm guessing the distance based on looking at the photo) and 500mm f8, you have 6 meters of dof....that should be plenty of dof.

Also...if you haven't seen it, the digital picture has a lens sharpness comparison tool. Plug in your sigma at 500 and compare to other lenses. 

http://www.dofmaster.com/dofjs.html

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=683&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=2&LensComp=113&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=7&APIComp=2


----------



## Northstar (Dec 3, 2013)

Menace said:


> Kea - a New Zealand icon



Nice shot....a true bird portrait! Like the details in the beak.


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2013)

Menace said:


> Kea - a New Zealand icon



Another nice shot Menace.


----------



## dolina (Dec 3, 2013)

Brown Shrike (Lanius cristatus) by alabang, on Flickr

The Brown Shrike is a migratory species and ringing studies show that they have a high fidelity to their wintering sites, often returning to the same locations each winter.[20][21][22] They begin establishing wintering territories shortly on arrival and their loud chattering or rattling calls are distinctive. Birds that arrive early and establish territories appear to have an advantage over those that arrive later in the winter areas.[23][24] The timing of their migration is very regular with their arrival in winter to India in August to September and departure in April.[25] During their winter period, they go through a premigratory moult.[20] Their song in the winter quarters is faint and somewhat resembles the call of the Rosy Starling and often includes mimicry of other birds. The beak remains closed when singing and only throat pulsations are visible although the bird moves its tail up and down while singing.[5][26]

The breeding season is late May or June and the breeding habitat includes the taiga, forest to semi-desert where they build a nest in a tree or bush, laying 2-6 eggs.[27]

They feed mainly on insects, especially lepidoptera.[28] Like other shrikes, they impale prey on thorns. 

Small birds and lizards are also sometimes preyed on.[29] A white-eye (Zosterops) has been recorded in its larder.[5] They typically look out for prey from a perch and fly down towards the ground to capture them.[30]

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_Shrike

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntinlupa

Settings: 1/400 ƒ/5.6 ISO 2500 800mm


----------



## Synkka (Dec 4, 2013)

Ripper shots, I really love the Kea Menace. Dolina yet another great shot!

Little Pied Cormorant sunning before it nests for the night.



little-pied-cormorant by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 4, 2013)

Synkka said:


> Ripper shots, I really love the Kea Menace. Dolina yet another great shot!
> 
> Little Pied Cormorant sunning before it nests for the night.
> 
> ...


Great shot and what a beautiful bird. I love seeing all of the other species from other parts of the world - I've never seen one of these or many of the other birds you guys on the other side of the world are posting. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2013)

Synkka said:


> Little Pied Cormorant sunning before it nests for the night.



Great shot Synkka. Well done.


----------



## Crapking (Dec 4, 2013)

Early Bird by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## petach (Dec 4, 2013)

TheJock said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Jock....I'll give you my thoughts.
> ...



Re Snapseed, I think it only saves/outputs at 72dpi on the ipad. What started as a reasonably sized file can be squeezed mercilessly by it. I have had files of 5 or 6 mb when cropped by 50% reduced to below 1mb.


----------



## ERHP (Dec 4, 2013)

Menace said:


> Kea - a New Zealand icon



Great detail in the feathers! Looks like that beak could be used to open cans.


----------



## ERHP (Dec 4, 2013)

One of the local Brown Pelicans came by for a visit. 600 f/4 v2 w/1.4TC


----------



## Eldar (Dec 4, 2013)

ERHP said:


> One of the local Brown Pelicans came by for a visit. 600 f/4 v2 w/1.4TC


Impressive bird and a nice picture with lots of detail!


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2013)

Eldar said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > One of the local Brown Pelicans came by for a visit. 600 f/4 v2 w/1.4TC
> ...



+1

Very nice shot ERHP.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 4, 2013)

ERHP said:


> One of the local Brown Pelicans came by for a visit. 600 f/4 v2 w/1.4TC



Love this one ERHP! The sharpness is wonderful and the colors rendered to near perfection! Excellent image!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 4, 2013)

dmrrsn1 said:


> I photographed this bird on Thanksgiving


Nice one. Red Shouldered Hawk! We've got lots of them around my area! Not real camera shy either!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 4, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Synkka said:
> 
> 
> > Ripper shots, I really love the Kea Menace. Dolina yet another great shot!
> ...



Agreed! We have lots of Cormorants but I've not seen one like this before! The majority of ours are like these little fellas... 

Shot with 7D and 100-400L f/5.6, 1/1600sec, ISO 250


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 4, 2013)

ERHP said:


> Pierre Bonenfant said:
> 
> 
> > A little hooded merganser female taken in a pond in Québec city. Unfortunately, there was no male with her. She was with a group of mallard's. Taken with 1DX and 600 IS ll with 1.4X ll.
> ...



Really an excellent image! A "must love" image!


----------



## jrista (Dec 4, 2013)

ERHP said:


> One of the local Brown Pelicans came by for a visit. 600 f/4 v2 w/1.4TC



Beautiful shot. Great detail and excellent lighting.


----------



## ftico (Dec 5, 2013)

We're having a snowy owl invasion in Maine -- had bad luck with the weather so far, this is what i got. Canon 70d + 400mm 5.6L


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2013)

ftico said:


> We're having a snowy owl invasion in Maine -- had bad luck with the weather so far, this is what i got. Canon 70d + 400mm 5.6L



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 5, 2013)

ftico said:


> We're having a snowy owl invasion in Maine -- had bad luck with the weather so far, this is what i got. Canon 70d + 400mm 5.6L


Beautiful! I'm jealous... There are supposed to be snowy owls in Ontario where I live nut I have never seen one, let alone get a picture like that! Congratulations!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 5, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> ftico said:
> 
> 
> > We're having a snowy owl invasion in Maine -- had bad luck with the weather so far, this is what i got. Canon 70d + 400mm 5.6L
> ...



I'm jealous to Don! I've been looking all over Central Florida and haven't spotted one yet...


----------



## dolina (Dec 5, 2013)

Flaming Sunbird (Aethopyga flagrans) by alabang, on Flickr

The Flaming Sunbird (Aethopyga flagrans) is a species of bird in the Nectariniidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.

Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Male: Very colourful feathers.

Female: Less colourful feathers.

Philippine Birds

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flaming_Sunbird

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Ba%C3%B1os,_Laguna

Settings: 1/250 ƒ/5.6 ISO 320 800mm


====================

Why this awkward pose?

In the first 100 exposure of this bird I have so far, this is the best image to show off the sunbird's colorful throat.

Why did you go birding on a workday?

I went birding on a workday so I could bring my cousin's kids (aged 5 to 17) to a forested area near their sister's home (30km away) as a respite from Category 5 Super Typhoon Haiyan/Yolanda. You see these kids are survivors of the said Super Typhoon. Though their homes in Tacloban City just experienced very minor typhoon damage their schools were completely destroyed and many of their friends, classmates and neighbors are among the more than 5,800 dead and more than 1,700 missing.

How can you (yes YOU) can help?

Go to your nearest Red Cross or directly to http://www.redcross.org.ph/donate and donate. Any amount is help.


----------



## Menace (Dec 5, 2013)

5d III


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2013)

Beautiful colored bird. Nice shot Paolo.


----------



## Synkka (Dec 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Synkka said:
> ...



Thanks I love seeing all the other birds of the world and there are so many inspirational shots here, love those two cormorants too. I am close to the river but probably 30km plus from the ocean so I am not sure why they come to roost to this one area. But the park is full of birds I would normally associate with the ocean. The nice thing is when they get ready to roost you can get quite close.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 5, 2013)

Amazing shots always appreciated!

Jack


----------



## Vern (Dec 5, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Okay, I'm done attacking my own reflection in your car's paint, and sure I'll pose for you:



nice cardinal Mackguyver! Here's one of my favorites - red on blue.


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2013)

Beautiful shot Vern.


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ftico said:
> ...



So far we have seen 4 snowy owls out here. There is a report of one on Bermuda !
PS. I think that photo is of a young female.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 5, 2013)

Vern said:


> nice cardinal Mackguyver! Here's one of my favorites - red on blue.


Thanks and I love your shot, too! Cardinals (or redbirds as they call them here in the South) are common, but so photogenic! I just wish we got snow here in Florida - I've seen some amazing cardinal shots with snow and berries.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 5, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > nice cardinal Mackguyver! Here's one of my favorites - red on blue.
> ...


They are also quite shy... I have feeders in the yard and if I am outside they will not come anywhere near, so getting a picture is a bit of a challenge...


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 5, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Vern said:
> ...


True, but not the little guy in my photo - he was quite bold!


----------



## DJL329 (Dec 5, 2013)

Had some nice weather a few weekends ago, so I was able to get out and do some birding. There are more shots of the GBH in flight on my Flickr page. All shot with the 5D III and 300mm f/4L IS with 1.4x TC II.






On Flickr





On Flickr





On Flickr





On Flickr





On Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 5, 2013)

Menace said:


> 5d III



That is really nicely done! Color and lighting is fabulous!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 6, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > 5d III
> ...



+1


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 6, 2013)

Tri Colored Heron
5DIII & 70-200mm 2.8L IS II
1/1600th sec
f/2.8
ISO 400
and some bokehlicious at the Golden hour!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 6, 2013)

Tri Colored Heron Portrait~


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2013)

Very nice shots Ken. 8)


----------



## Menace (Dec 6, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > 5d III
> ...



Thanks TWI - your kind words are much appreciated


----------



## Menace (Dec 6, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...



;D


----------



## dolina (Dec 6, 2013)

Flaming Sunbird (Aethopyga flagrans) by alabang, on Flickr

Settings: 1/50 ƒ/5.6 ISO 2500 800mm

I do not know what flower it is. Anyone want to take a stab at it?


----------



## jrista (Dec 6, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Tri Colored Heron Portrait~



Wonderful shot. That creamy background is awesome...really helps enhance the subject. Getting that kind of background was one of the key reasons I got the 600/4, it really does wonders for subject isolation.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 6, 2013)

Last one of the Tri Colored Heron
1/1250 sec
f/2.8
ISO 200
150mm

It's been a while, I really enjoyed my time out...


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 6, 2013)

Menace said:


> 5d III


Definitely one of my favorites of the day! Outstanding Menace! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 6, 2013)

Click said:


> Beautiful colored bird. Nice shot Paolo.


Incredible the colors are avian friends have... Simply amazing the variety!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 6, 2013)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot Vern.



Agreed Click! That's the kind of image I expect to see in my Bird Guide Books! Very well done Vern!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 6, 2013)

IslanderMV said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...





> There is a report of one on Bermuda !


Well, hope springs eternal! I guess I should keep looking then!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 6, 2013)

jrista said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Tri Colored Heron Portrait~
> ...


Thank you Jon! I appreciate your comments. The 600/4 and the 300/2.8 are both on my list... just for that reason too! Well, the 600mm for the reach of course too! These were with the 70-200 2.8 II. I haven't taken her out for awhile, I've been shooting a lot more this year with my 100-400mm since picking up the 5dIII last Christmas. The 5dIII made my 100-400mm like a whole new lens! I was getting ready to sell it because I got better results with my 70-200 on my 7d than I did with the 100-400mm. Glad I bought the 5d3 first! Thanks again!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 6, 2013)

dolina said:


> Flaming Sunbird (Aethopyga flagrans) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> Settings: 1/50 ƒ/5.6 ISO 2500 800mm
> 
> I do not know what flower it is. Anyone want to take a stab at it?



I don't know either Paolo but it's beautiful!


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Last one of the Tri Colored Heron
> 1/1250 sec
> f/2.8
> ISO 200
> ...



I really like this one Ken. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2013)

dolina said:


> Flaming Sunbird (Aethopyga flagrans) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> Settings: 1/50 ƒ/5.6 ISO 2500 800mm
> 
> I do not know what flower it is. Anyone want to take a stab at it?



Awesome. Well done Paolo.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 6, 2013)

Click said:


> Very nice shots Ken. 8)


Thank you Sir! You're very kind.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 6, 2013)

Click said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Last one of the Tri Colored Heron
> ...



Thanks again Click! I think this was my favorite of these ones too!


----------



## jrista (Dec 6, 2013)

dolina said:


> Flaming Sunbird (Aethopyga flagrans) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> Settings: 1/50 ƒ/5.6 ISO 2500 800mm
> 
> I do not know what flower it is. Anyone want to take a stab at it?



That is either one huge flower, or one tiny bird. Can't say I know what the flower is though...sorry. ;P


----------



## Cog (Dec 6, 2013)

5D Mark iii + 100-400L @400mm


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2013)

Great shot Cog

...and Welcome to CR


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 6, 2013)

Cog said:


> 5D Mark iii + 100-400L @400mm



Great image Cog! I absolutely love it! How curious he looks, no? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 6, 2013)

dolina said:


> Flaming Sunbird (Aethopyga flagrans) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> Settings: 1/50 ƒ/5.6 ISO 2500 800mm
> 
> I do not know what flower it is. Anyone want to take a stab at it?



Red torch ginger.

from Wikipedia"
Etlingera elatior (also known as Torch Ginger, Ginger Flower, Red Ginger Lily, Torch Lily, Wild Ginger, Combrang, Bunga Kantan, Philippine Wax Flower, Xiang Bao Jiaing, Indonesian Tall Ginger, Boca de Dragón, Rose de Porcelaine, Porcelain Rose) is a species of herbaceous perennial plant[citation needed]. Botanical synonyms include Nicolaia elatior,[1] Phaeomeria magnifica,[1] Nicolaia speciosa, Phaeomeria speciosa, Alpinia elatior, Alpinia magnifica.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 6, 2013)

jrista said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Flaming Sunbird (Aethopyga flagrans) by alabang, on Flickr
> ...


Don't know what that flower is called, but I do know that the bird is tiny ... in India, we call them Sun Birds ... AWESOME pic dolina .... reminds me of the movie Avatar


----------



## Menace (Dec 6, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > 5d III
> ...



Thanks Krob78 - you are very kind


----------



## Eldar (Dec 6, 2013)

Menace said:


> 5d III


This one I Really liked! Beautiful Menace!


----------



## Menace (Dec 6, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > 5d III
> ...



Thanks Eldar - it was a pleasure to photograph that flamingo


----------



## chauncey (Dec 6, 2013)

Three Sand Cranes marching in lock-step, as in ROTC training...





When these things squawk it sounds prehistoric, much like GBH's.
I desaturated the background somewhat to bring the cranes out.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 6, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Three Sand Cranes marching in lock-step, as in ROTC training...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful colors and the lock-step is great! 

Happy Friday everyone, here's an off-the-hip shot of an osprey fly-by - (and btw, I recently learned that the name comes from the Latin word _ossifraga _that means "bone breaker"):


----------



## Harv (Dec 6, 2013)

Barred Owl...


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 6, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Three Sand Cranes marching in lock-step, as in ROTC training...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice picture...


----------



## CTJohn (Dec 6, 2013)

Harv said:


> Barred Owl...


Lovely!


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Three Sand Cranes marching in lock-step, as in ROTC training...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > Barred Owl...
> ...



+1 Great shot Harv.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 6, 2013)

Click said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Harv said:
> ...


+1+1 That is a sweet capture Harv! You had to love coming across this one!


----------



## Cog (Dec 6, 2013)

Click said:


> Great shot Cog ...and Welcome to CR





Krob78 said:


> Great image Cog! I absolutely love it! How curious he looks, no? Welcome to the forum!



Thanks, guys! Nice forum. Lots of beautiful images here.


----------



## Harv (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot.




Krob78 said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > CTJohn said:
> ...


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Here are my Birds Portrait Photos, Sorry, I do not like to wait and shoot the wild lifes photos, I love to shoot the beautiful ladies on the beech = much better.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Here are my Birds Portrait Photos, Sorry, I do not like to wait and shoot the wild lifes photos, I love to shoot the beautiful ladies on the beech = much better.
Surapon


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 6, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> Here are my Birds Portrait Photos, Sorry, I do not like to wait and shoot the wild lifes photos, I love to shoot the beautiful ladies on the beech = much better.
> Surapon


Yeah, I too like beautiful ladies better than birds ;D
By the way, very nice images ... I like the first one the most.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 6, 2013)

chauncey said:


> Three Sand Cranes marching in lock-step, as in ROTC training...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME! ... looks like they are practicing for Broadway.


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Here are my another Portrait Photos, Sorry, I do not like to wait and shoot the wild lifes photos, I( No, Not Dirty Old man, Just Sexy Old man with young at heart ), love to shoot the beautiful ladies on the beech = much better. Yes, with 600 mm. Lens, I can stay on the Balcony of the Hotel at the 10th. floor and shoot them with out the fear of their BIG and STRONG boy friends come to beat me up---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends.
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Mr. Rienz.
We just tell the Truth from our hearts---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thank you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Menace (Dec 6, 2013)

surapon said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Ditto. First one is a my favorite too.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow, all the beautiful photos of all the different subjects. What inspiration! 

Jack


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Menace said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Mr. Menace.
I am confuse now---The Picture that you like ?= The Photos of the group of Birds or the Photo of the Beautiful Lady on the Beach ??? 
But Thanks for Both Ideas.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wow, all the beautiful photos of all the different subjects. What inspiration!
> 
> Jack



Thanks you sir, Dear Jack.
I agree with you, Sir, All the Photos on this Post are Best of The Best Portrait of Birds from all of our friends / Members of CR.
Thanks to all of them , who post the great Photos for us to see and learn the great point of views from these photos.
Surapon


----------



## Menace (Dec 6, 2013)

surapon said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Ha ha Mr Surapon, in this case i have eyes only for the young lady


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 6, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> Here are my another Portrait Photos, Sorry, I do not like to wait and shoot the wild lifes photos, I( No, Not Dirty Old man, Just Sexy Old man with young at heart ), love to shoot the beautiful ladies on the beech = much better. Yes, with 600 mm. Lens, I can stay on the Balcony of the Hotel at the 10th. floor and shoot them with out the fear of their BIG and STRONG boy friends come to beat me up---Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Surapon


Surapon, you are corrupting my mind ;D


----------



## Menace (Dec 6, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> Here are my another Portrait Photos, Sorry, I do not like to wait and shoot the wild lifes photos, I( No, Not Dirty Old man, Just Sexy Old man with young at heart ), love to shoot the beautiful ladies on the beech = much better. Yes, with 600 mm. Lens, I can stay on the Balcony of the Hotel at the 10th. floor and shoot them with out the fear of their BIG and STRONG boy friends come to beat me up---Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Surapon



Mr Surapon,

You have inspired me to start a new thread - please feel free to add more 

Thanks

Menace

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,18454.msg344016/topicseen.html#new


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Menace said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha---You are the Honor Gentleman that I ever meet----Ha, Ha, Ha, If I were you, I will tell every one that I love bird photos, because of the beautiful details of the Head of the Bird and plus the Good composition of the Picture----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends.
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Mr. Rienz.
No way " Surapon, you are corrupting my mind ;D"---No , Not Me, But your Young at Heart.
Nice to talk to you again, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Menace (Dec 6, 2013)

surapon said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


----------



## surapon (Dec 6, 2013)

Menace said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends.
> ...



Yes, Sir, I will, Dear Mr. Menace.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## chauncey (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the kudos on the sand cranes my friends...but to be perfectly honest, I would rather they were pretty girls on the beach. ;D


----------



## Skulker (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry guys, I'm going back to the feathered kind of bird.  Hope you don't mind 8)

Some "birds on sticks" type photos, I hope to get something more interesting soon. But for now I'm pleased with these.

Small images, but 1 is a 100% crop to show the beauty of the feathers.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2013)

Great shots Skulker...Sharp, sharp, sharp. 8)


----------



## Menace (Dec 6, 2013)

Skulker said:


> Sorry guys, I'm going back to the feathered kind of bird.  Hope you don't mind 8)
> 
> Some "birds on sticks" type photos, I hope to get something more interesting soon. But for now I'm pleased with these.
> 
> Small images, but 1 is a 100% crop to show the beauty of the feathers.



Stunning amount of detail - so vibrant. Love it.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 6, 2013)

Skulker said:


> Sorry guys, I'm going back to the feathered kind of bird.  Hope you don't mind 8)
> 
> Some "birds on sticks" type photos, I hope to get something more interesting soon. But for now I'm pleased with these.
> 
> Small images, but 1 is a 100% crop to show the beauty of the feathers.


Wonderful pictures, the detail is staggering!


----------



## Eldar (Dec 6, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Skulker said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry guys, I'm going back to the feathered kind of bird.  Hope you don't mind 8)
> ...


+1 
Beautiful images of a beautiful bird!


----------



## dolina (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone and lovely images everyone!




Spotted Wood Kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) by alabang, on Flickr

The Spotted Wood Kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) is a species of bird in the Alcedinidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.
Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotted_Wood_Kingfisher

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark

Settings: 1 sec ƒ/5.6 ISO 160 400mm


----------



## Harv (Dec 7, 2013)

Skulker said:


> Sorry guys, I'm going back to the feathered kind of bird.  Hope you don't mind 8)
> 
> Some "birds on sticks" type photos, I hope to get something more interesting soon. But for now I'm pleased with these.
> 
> Small images, but 1 is a 100% crop to show the beauty of the feathers.



As good as it gets. Well done.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 7, 2013)

I love big lens


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 7, 2013)

Another shot


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 7, 2013)

And another shot


----------



## Eldar (Dec 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Another shot


Very nice Dylan. Good composition, focus just right, great color and excellent bokeh!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 7, 2013)

Totally amazing shots everyone. I am blown away. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rpt (Dec 7, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Totally amazing shots everyone. I am blown away. Thanks for posting.


I agree. Now I am wondering how to save money for the 600mm! May be I'll hit on a bank.


----------



## Pierre Bonenfant (Dec 7, 2013)

Since it's winter time, here's a couples of snowys:







For more pictures and the exifs: www.pbase.com/pbon






For more pictures and the exifs: www.pbase.com/pbon


----------



## rpt (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, the Hawk came to my "studio" with his lunch. He called thrice. I picked up the camera and took 3 quick ones and noticed a crow was on the tree too. I then went to the terrace to take other pics but by the time I got there, they were both gone...

Anyway, here it is. 5D3, 100-400L+1.4x @400mm so 560mm, f/8, 1/1250 and ISO 5000, hand held.


----------



## Synkka (Dec 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Another shot



That's stunning is that the 300 2.8?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow, wow WOW. NV

I'm now making plans for a permanent platform at/in my pond with a blind as I've just got to get some shots like these come spring!! And yes I'll even consider bribing with food! 

By rights there should be snowy owls around here but I never see them. 

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Dec 7, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Since it's winter time, here's a couples of snowys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful shots, both of the,. I have never seen one of these in the wild, but that's something I need to do something about.


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Since it's winter time, here's a couples of snowys:



Awesome. Well done Pierre.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 7, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Another shot
> ...



Thanks Eldar,
Never done wildlife before. That was my first time going to the zoo, to test the 300mm 

I the had the ISO setting wrong, should be 100 not 1000. I'm glad I'm shooting with FF ;D

Expect to see my next question soon - BIGGER-LONGER WHITE :


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 7, 2013)

Synkka said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Another shot
> ...



Yes. It's 300mm f2.8 IS II


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2013)

rpt said:


> Well, the Hawk came to my "studio" with his lunch. He called thrice. I picked up the camera and took 3 quick ones and noticed a crow was on the tree too. I then went to the terrace to take other pics but by the time I got there, they were both gone...
> 
> Anyway, here it is. 5D3, 100-400L+1.4x @400mm so 560mm, f/8, 1/1250 and ISO 5000, hand held.



Well done RPT. Very nice shot.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 7, 2013)

rpt said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Totally amazing shots everyone. I am blown away. Thanks for posting.
> ...


Let me know, if you need a partner ... I too would like a 600 mm lens ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 7, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Another shot


Beautiful ... what is the name of that bird?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 7, 2013)

Pierre Bonenfant said:


> Since it's winter time, here's a couples of snowys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect white balance ... very sharp details.


----------



## Harv (Dec 7, 2013)

Red-breasted Merganser drake...


----------



## Harv (Dec 7, 2013)

Long-tailed drake (a.k.a. Oldsquaw)


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2013)

Harv said:


> Red-breasted Merganser drake...



I like this shot. Well done.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 7, 2013)

Harv said:


> Red-breasted Merganser drake...



wow wow wow! Super cool! Perfect! How did you get the second duck to fly upside down?


----------



## Eldar (Dec 7, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> wow wow wow! Super cool! Perfect! How did you get the second duck to fly upside down?


+1 Excellent!


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 7, 2013)

Harv said:


> Red-breasted Merganser drake...


Exceptional BIF image Harv! Beautiful. What shutter speed, lens, etc?


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 7, 2013)

rpt said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Totally amazing shots everyone. I am blown away. Thanks for posting.
> ...


+1. I have to restrict my viewing of this thread, knowing my bank balance is in jeopardy, every time I view so many great images


----------



## Harv (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks a lot, everyone.

Mr Bean, here is the data...

Camera Model: Canon EOS-1D Mark IV
Focal Length: 400.0mm
Aperture: f/8.0
Exposure Time: 0.0003 s (1/3200)
ISO equiv: 800
Exposure Mode: Manual


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2013)

_"Taking Flight"_



EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/8, ISO 640

_"Flyby"_



EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/8, ISO 640

The second one is uncropped in the horzontal direction (in fact, I had to add a little canvas on the right to give the red tail some 'flying room' in he frame).

Thanks for looking!


----------



## sanjosedave (Dec 8, 2013)

Raptor, San Luis National Wildlife Preserve, Northern California

6D; 70-200 with 2x, LR4, Exposure 5, Snap Art 3


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 8, 2013)

I went out today to take pictures of a pair of Cardinals that have been hanging around. No Cardinal pictures, but lots of Blue Jays...... Not exactly as planned, but I got to spend time outside in the snow  Shots are with a 60D and 70-200 with a 1.4X extender.


----------



## arbitrage (Dec 8, 2013)

Bald Eagle portraits...hope you enjoy


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2013)

arbitrage said:


> Bald Eagle portraits...hope you enjoy



Awesome. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## Menace (Dec 8, 2013)

Click said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > Bald Eagle portraits...hope you enjoy
> ...



Ditto - all are stunning but love the first one.


----------



## revup67 (Dec 8, 2013)

Here's a few taken with the 600mm IS II F4 on a 5D Mark III. All shots hand held without color modifications

Enjoy!

Two Cactus Wrens - note fruit juice (prickly pears from cactus) around their bill. Their call is most unique and easy to ID as it sounds like a car having a tough time starting up on a cold morning. Since 1931, they have been the Arizona State bird. All shots taken in southern California.




Two Cactus Wrens (11878) by Revup67, on Flickr




&quot;Ridin' The December Sky at 5:05&quot; by Revup67, on Flickr




American Kestrel (11848) by Revup67, on Flickr




Townsend's Warbler (11679) by Revup67, on Flickr

Note rows of "narrowly" drilled holes and protruding sap which attracts insects as well as Rufous Hummingbirds (dependent on season and regional location). The Sapsucker returns for its dinner (sap and insects) while they cling to the sap. 



Red-breasted Sapsucker (11710) by Revup67, on Flickr

The Ruby-crowned Kinglet (male) with its crowned raised. The bird is next to impossible to find (though of Least Concern)..tiny and well camouflaged within the branches seeking aphids, caterpillars and the like. The timing has to be precise as its crown is typically flattened and shows as sort of a red speck on its cap.




Ruby-crowned Kinglet (male) 11612 by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 8, 2013)

Harv said:


> Red-breasted Merganser drake...



Skillful photographer + good lens = photo likes this

I can't wait to have something like this in my collection


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 8, 2013)

Menace said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > arbitrage said:
> ...


+1 ... the crop on the first one is just PERFECT!


----------



## PhilippP74 (Dec 8, 2013)

Great shots everyone! 

Here's one of my first attempts at birds. This little fellow (parus major) stopped by this morning.

Canon 7D, 70-200 2.8 MK II with a Kenko 1.4 extender, f4 1/250 ISO 100


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 8, 2013)

arbitrage said:


> Bald Eagle portraits...hope you enjoy



Awesome series. Well done!


----------



## Harv (Dec 8, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > Red-breasted Merganser drake...
> ...



Thanks a lot, Dylan.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 8, 2013)

revup67 said:


> Here's a few taken with the 600mm IS II F4 on a 5D Mark III. All shots hand held without color modifications
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2013)

revup67 said:


> Here's a few taken with the 600mm IS II F4 on a 5D Mark III. All shots hand held without color modifications
> 
> Enjoy!



Beautiful series. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dolina (Dec 8, 2013)

Indigo-banded Kingfisher (Alcedo cyanopectus) by alabang, on Flickr

Settings: 1/125 ƒ/5.6 ISO 1250 800mm


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2013)

Awesome shot Paolo. Beautiful bird. 8)


----------



## surfer57 (Dec 9, 2013)

Tough shooting in super low light and heavy snow. The Snowy's have the upper hand in their element.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 9, 2013)

PhilippP74 said:


> Great shots everyone!
> 
> Here's one of my first attempts at birds. This little fellow (parus major) stopped by this morning.
> 
> Canon 7D, 70-200 2.8 MK II with a Kenko 1.4 extender, f4 1/250 ISO 100



Beautiful shot of a lovely bird. Well composed and great work.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 9, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > Red-breasted Merganser drake...
> ...


+1


----------



## chauncey (Dec 9, 2013)

It's Monday morning, the kids are off to school and I'm pondering some of my bird images...some of which are quite descent. Anyway, it occurs to me that shooting birds is one of the better ways to develop one's skills as a photographer, ya get adequate gear and learn to properly use that gear and bingo...you're now a bird photographer. All that is fine if that's what floats your boat.
But, yeah there's always a but, what if you want more...what if you want to be an artist. You can't control/pose them. How does one use bird photography from an artists perspective, whatever that is?


----------



## Eldar (Dec 9, 2013)

chauncey said:


> It's Monday morning, the kids are off to school and I'm pondering some of my bird images...some of which are quite descent. Anyway, it occurs to me that shooting birds is one of the better ways to develop one's skills as a photographer, ya get adequate gear and learn to properly use that gear and bingo...you're now a bird photographer. All that is fine if that's what floats your boat.
> But, yeah there's always a but, what if you want more...what if you want to be an artist. You can't control/pose them. How does one use bird photography from an artists perspective, whatever that is?


Well, that's the tricky part isn't it. We see lots of images of birds. Beautiful birds. Tack sharp, with lots of detail. But they are very often just a recording of what that bird looks like. But every now and then we see a picture, where the bird is a part of a bigger whole (I'm not sure that's an acceptable expression in English), where composition, balance, environment, colors, contrast and bokeh play their part in something that gives it that artistic quality.


----------



## Khufu (Dec 9, 2013)

Biiiiiirds 
















Hello, I'm Drew... slowly worming my way around the forum. I've not posted in this thread before but everything looked terribly exciting


----------



## Northstar (Dec 9, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Harv said:
> ...



Very cool shot!


----------



## Skulker (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been trying to push myself to get something different.

Work in progress they say. :-[

First couple, flash was clearly not right. before processing it was black. (I clearly need more DR, ;D)

3rd one a moment late, it had folded its wings. 

4th one was taken with the camera shown to the left of the 3rd shot.

The birds very obliging, now I just have to improve.


----------



## Skulker (Dec 9, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Harv said:
> ...



Me to, would love to have taken this.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 10, 2013)

It's been a while since I posted anything. Juvenile Red Tailed Hawk, 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 320, f6.3 @ 1600.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful shot Steven.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's one more. It was a rare overcast day in southeastern Arizona. The sky was still filled with clouds but I caught this juvenile Red Tail (not the same bird as in the previous shot) just as the sun broke through.


----------



## Skatol (Dec 10, 2013)

Just a few from November. 5D3/600mm w/ 1.4TC


----------



## dolina (Dec 10, 2013)

Best viewed on any Apple device or IPS display.




Eastern Yellow Wagtail (Motacilla tschutschensis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Eastern Yellow Wagtail (Motacilla tschutschensis) is a small passerine in the wagtail family Motacillidae, which also includes the pipits and longclaws.

This species breeds in temperate Asia and has a foothold in North America in Alaska. Populations migrate to south Asia and Australia.
Vagrant individuals occur around the winter quarters at migration time. For example, on Palau in Micronesia migrant flocks of this species – apparently of the Bering Sea Yellow Wagtail, and including many adult males – are regularly seen, while further north on the Marianas, only the occasional stray individual – usually females or immatures as it seems – is encountered.[1]

It is a slender 15–16 cm long bird, with the characteristic long, constantly wagging tail of its genus. The breeding adult male is basically olive above and yellow below. In other plumages, the yellow may be diluted by white. The heads of breeding males come in a variety of colours and patterns depending on subspecies.

The call is a characteristic high-pitched jeet.[2]

This insectivorous bird inhabits open country near water, such as wet meadows. It nests in tussocks, laying 4-8 speckled eggs.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_Yellow_Wagtail

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Baños,_Laguna

Settings: 1/640 ƒ/5.6 ISO 160 800mm


----------



## PhilippP74 (Dec 10, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Beautiful shot of a lovely bird. Well composed and great work.



Many thanks for the kind words serendipidy 

Here's another one (dendrocopos major) from neighbourhood.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2013)

Skatol said:


> Just a few from November. 5D3/600mm w/ 1.4TC



I especially love this one. Well done Skatol .


----------



## streestandtheatres (Dec 11, 2013)

A kestrel at Coogee, Sydney. Practising with my new 400


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 11, 2013)

Skatol said:


> Just a few from November. 5D3/600mm w/ 1.4TC


They are all good, but number 4, and particularly number 2, show the timing that turns it from a good photo to a great photo....


----------



## dolina (Dec 11, 2013)

Flaming Sunbird (Aethopyga flagrans) by alabang, on Flickr

The Flaming Sunbird (Aethopyga flagrans) is a species of bird in the Nectariniidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.

Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Male: Very colourful feathers.

Female: Less colourful feathers.

Philippine Birds

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flaming_Sunbird

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Ba%C3%B1os,_Laguna

Settings: 1/60 ƒ/5.6 ISO 5000 800mm


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice shot Paolo.


----------



## Skatol (Dec 11, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few from November. 5D3/600mm w/ 1.4TC
> ...


Thanks Click and Don. It has been a very good season thus far. I am hoping to get back for some snow shots.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 11, 2013)

Click said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few from November. 5D3/600mm w/ 1.4TC
> ...



Agreed, 1 & 4 are very nicely captured!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 11, 2013)

revup67 said:


> Here's a few taken with the 600mm IS II F4 on a 5D Mark III. All shots hand held without color modifications
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


Nice job Rev! I love that in the composition of the 1st image that both the Wrens are looking the same direction, nice! I also love the Kestrel image, I'm partial to them, as you may remember! Nice series, the sunset image is great too! Well done!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 11, 2013)

PhilippP74 said:


> Great shots everyone!
> 
> Here's one of my first attempts at birds. This little fellow (parus major) stopped by this morning.
> 
> Canon 7D, 70-200 2.8 MK II with a Kenko 1.4 extender, f4 1/250 ISO 100



Nice job Phillip!


----------



## dolina (Dec 12, 2013)

Zebra Dove Geopelia striata by alabang, on Flickr

The Zebra Dove Geopelia striata, also known as Barred Ground Dove, is a bird of the dove family Columbidae, native to South-east Asia. It is closely related to the Peaceful Dove of Australia and New Guinea and the Barred Dove of eastern Indonesia. These two were classified as subspecies of the Zebra Dove until recently and the names Peaceful Dove and Barred Dove were often applied to the whole species.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zebra_Dove

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntinlupa

Settings: 1/800 ƒ/2.0 ISO 320 200mm


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 12, 2013)

Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoo. As I arrived home this evening, 3 of them flew up to a nearby tree. I realised that it was 2 parents and a young one (the young one makes a constant calling sound). One of the parents had a cone from a Banksia tree (located in my front garden). They were stripping the cone for the seeds (much like a pine cone). This one, a parent, patiently sat in a tree, as I raced inside to collect the camera and tripod. 2min after this pic, they flew off to a neighbors Hakea bush to continue feeding 

5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm tentatively calling this one "Mouse performing endoscopy on American Kestrel, Part I."


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 12, 2013)

And, here's Part II.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 12, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> I'm tentatively calling this one "Mouse performing endoscopy on American Kestrel, Part I."


Nice one Steven! Such a hard capture with these little guys! Did you grab this one with your 400mm? I find that the Kestrels are flighty and not real tolerant of company! 

That second image, he could just be the Gene Simmons version of Kestrels!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mr Bean said:


> Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoo. As I arrived home this evening, 3 of them flew up to a nearby tree. I realised that it was 2 parents and a young one (the young one makes a constant calling sound). One of the parents had a cone from a Banksia tree (located in my front garden). They were stripping the cone for the seeds (much like a pine cone). This one, a parent, patiently sat in a tree, as I raced inside to collect the camera and tripod. 2min after this pic, they flew off to a neighbors Hakea bush to continue feeding
> 
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC



Nice one Bean!


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 12, 2013)

I find kestrels to be almost impossible to photograph. 99x out of a hundred they fly long before I can set up to take a picture. Yesterday I was out with a friend photographing hawks. It was late in the day -- just about sunset -- when we saw this kestrel fly up to a wire with a mouse in its talons. My friend was driving and he pulled to a stop almost underneath the bird. The bird was plainly reluctant to fly and, perhaps, surrender its dinner and so, instead of flying it gobbled the entire mouse down, head first. I took these photos out of the passenger side window of the car, with a 5Diii and a 400DO. The ISO was 640, and it was set to 1/1000 at f6.3.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 12, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> I find kestrels to be almost impossible to photograph. 99x out of a hundred they fly long before I can set up to take a picture. Yesterday I was out with a friend photographing hawks. It was late in the day -- just about sunset -- when we saw this kestrel fly up to a wire with a mouse in its talons. My friend was driving and he pulled to a stop almost underneath the bird. The bird was plainly reluctant to fly and, perhaps, surrender its dinner and so, instead of flying it gobbled the entire mouse down, head first. I took these photos out of the passenger side window of the car, with a 5Diii and a 400DO. The ISO was 640, and it was set to 1/1000 at f6.3.



Thanks Steven, my findings exactly! It's particularly frustrating as I want to get a lot more of them than I have... Most of mine are static shots too, not bif... They are fast and super skittish! Thanks again!


----------



## rpt (Dec 12, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> steven kessel said:
> 
> 
> > I find kestrels to be almost impossible to photograph. 99x out of a hundred they fly long before I can set up to take a picture. Yesterday I was out with a friend photographing hawks. It was late in the day -- just about sunset -- when we saw this kestrel fly up to a wire with a mouse in its talons. My friend was driving and he pulled to a stop almost underneath the bird. The bird was plainly reluctant to fly and, perhaps, surrender its dinner and so, instead of flying it gobbled the entire mouse down, head first. I took these photos out of the passenger side window of the car, with a 5Diii and a 400DO. The ISO was 640, and it was set to 1/1000 at f6.3.
> ...


Lovely pictures. Now why did the bird think you were going to eat the mouse?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 12, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> I'm tentatively calling this one "Mouse performing endoscopy on American Kestrel, Part I."



;D ;D ;D
Nice one!


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 12, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> I'm tentatively calling this one "Mouse performing endoscopy on American Kestrel, Part I."


Great capture Steve. Well done


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> steven kessel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm tentatively calling this one "Mouse performing endoscopy on American Kestrel, Part I."
> ...



+1 Well done Steven.


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 12, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoo. As I arrived home this evening, 3 of them flew up to a nearby tree. I realised that it was 2 parents and a young one (the young one makes a constant calling sound). One of the parents had a cone from a Banksia tree (located in my front garden). They were stripping the cone for the seeds (much like a pine cone). This one, a parent, patiently sat in a tree, as I raced inside to collect the camera and tripod. 2min after this pic, they flew off to a neighbors Hakea bush to continue feeding
> ...


Thanks Krob78


----------



## dolina (Dec 13, 2013)

Philippine Duck (Anas luzonica) by alabang, on Flickr

Philippine Duck (Anas luzonica) is endemic to the Philippines, being recorded from all the major islands and eight smaller islands. Records since 1980 derive from c.30 localities, most on Luzon and Mindanao. Records from Siquijor and the Sulus remain unsubstantiated. A steep population decline was evident by the mid-1970s, with high numbers recorded at only a few sites in the following decade, e.g. Candaba Marsh (Luzon) which probably supported many thousands in the early 1980s. Subsequent local extinctions and near-disappearances have occurred in several significant sites, including Candaba Marsh and Buguey wetlands (where several thousand were recorded in 1983). Important current areas include Polillo Island (240 seen and an estimated 3,000 present in 1996), Subic Bay (600 seen in 1997), Magat dam (2,000 were seen in 2001) and Malasi lakes (1,320 were recorded in 2002), Luzon. Other recent records come from Mangatarem, Pangasinan (east of Zambales Mountains IBA) where 70 individuals were counted on the Barabac River inside the Manleluag Spring National Park, Cantilan mangroves in Surigao del Sur and from a mangrove fishpond in Bicol Region, Southern Luzon1. In 1993, its population was estimated at 10,000-100,000, but by 2002 fewer than 10,000 birds were thought to remain.

Source: http://83.138.144.95/datazone/speciesfactsheet.php?id=439

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candaba,_Pampanga

Settings: 1/1250 ƒ/8 ISO 800 600mm


----------



## revup67 (Dec 13, 2013)

Dear Click, Orangutan and Krob78

Many thanks for the kind compliments and all you've stated. You folks know how it is, when you enjoy something so much you put your entire heart and soul into it.

Best wishes for the holidays,

Rev


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 13, 2013)

Great Crested Fly Catcher with Damsel Fly...
1/1600s
f/3.5
ISO 640
200mm


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2013)

Very nice shot Ken.


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 13, 2013)

Click said:


> Very nice shot Ken.


Thanks Click! Wish I would have had a longer lens on, at the time he popped into my frame! But as someone mentioned on an earlier post, sometimes it's nice to have a bit of environment with them in the frame...


----------



## Northstar (Dec 13, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Great Crested Fly Catcher with Damsel Fly...
> 1/1600s
> f/3.5
> ISO 640
> 200mm



Lovely framing!


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 13, 2013)

Northstar said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Great Crested Fly Catcher with Damsel Fly...
> ...


Nice backlighting, too. And 200mm? How did you get so close? I'm impressed!


----------



## ftico (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok, the weather has been more forgiving in the north-east in the last couple of days (well, still 10F, but sunny at least)...

All pictures taken with 400mm 5.6L, 70D, ISO200, about 1/1000-1/1600 s, handheld.


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2013)

Beautiful shots ftico. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 13, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Great Crested Fly Catcher with Damsel Fly...
> 1/1600s
> f/3.5
> ISO 640
> 200mm



oh.. I love that "wooden frame".

maybe a little bit more crop to get the distracting leaves out of sight...


----------



## Cog (Dec 13, 2013)

The eagle season has begun:


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2013)

Cog said:


> The eagle season has begun:



WOW Awesome. I love this shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 14, 2013)

Help please before I go crazy, anyone. Alberta, Canada late summer near Edmonton. I thought warbler but I've hunted front to back through The Warbler Guide and run into contradictions of one form or another - the yellowish patch, the brownish head, distinctive eye ring .....

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 14, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Help please before I go crazy, anyone. Alberta, Canada late summer near Edmonton. I thought warbler but I've hunted front to back through The Warbler Guide and run into contradictions of one form or another - the yellowish patch, the brownish head, distinctive eye ring .....
> 
> Jack



Could it be a female American Redstart?


----------



## eml58 (Dec 14, 2013)

Cog said:


> The eagle season has begun:



Great Image Cog, and welcome to CR.


----------



## eml58 (Dec 14, 2013)

Difficult area of expertise for me, BIF. 
BOB are much easier (Bird on Branch).

The attached is a Eagle/hawk something or other, shot in Tanzania Serengeti June 2013

1Dx 200-400f/4, Shot @ 377mm f/5.6 & 1/3200th ISO400


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Difficult area of expertise for me, BIF.
> BOB are much easier (Bird on Branch).
> 
> The attached is a Eagle/hawk something or other, shot in Tanzania Serengeti June 2013
> ...



Great shot Edward. 8) Beautiful bird in flight picture. Well done Sir!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi Don and thanks. Perhaps, but as I looked at all the various sample pictures there remained some features that just didn't seem right. Here is a female Redstart that I shot right here at home as well and well ...... On the other hand I know there can be significant variations. I don't have the experience to know if this is the case here.

There is I suppose a chance that I've got this shot misidentified too.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 14, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hi Don and thanks. Perhaps, but as I looked at all the various sample pictures there remained some features that just didn't seem right. Here is a female Redstart that I shot right here at home as well and well ...... On the other hand I know there can be significant variations. I don't have the experience to know if this is the case here.
> 
> There is I suppose a chance that I've got this shot misidentified too.
> 
> Jack



I was just guessing from info in the book "Birds of Canada" put out by Lone Pine, and I did a web search and some of the pictures seemed to match..... I really don't know and am taking a guess.

Love your pictures.... tiny birds will drive you crazy trying to get pictures and then trying to ID them...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 14, 2013)

Well your guess may be right. It tends to bother me to not assign a name and then it also bothers me to assign one that I worry is wrong. I know, who cares. Unfortunately that's not the way I was raised. 

Anyway here is another shot that is slightly different, barely showing any yellow.


----------



## eml58 (Dec 14, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Love your pictures.... tiny birds will drive you crazy trying to get pictures and then trying to ID them...



Have the same issue with Fish when I do Underwater Imaging, there's a gazillion of the damn things, I must have a dozen Fish ID books, mostly I've got down to 2 variations, "Big Fish" "Small Fish".

Might work for Birds, say 4 descriptions

BIF (Obviously Bird in Flight, or Bird being difficult)
BOB (Bird on Branch, my personal favourite)
Big Bird (Not to be confused with the Sesame Street Character, but similar)
Small Bird (Not to be confused with the Objects that are generally shot by "Bornshooter")


----------



## jrista (Dec 14, 2013)

Wonderful shots of the Bald Eagles! Amazing! That reminds me I have to get out into the bone-freezing cold soon here and see if there are any Baldies at the local watering holes. There were over 30 at Cherry Creek last year, and I managed to get some decent shots...but I've always wanted to get shots more like those posted here over the last couple weeks.

In the mean time, I found a couple sets of photos I had not yet processed or published, taken in September. Backlit gulls at sunset:















(See larger versions, and more, at my blog.)

All relatively high ISO, largely under-exposed to preserve highlights against the sun (which was at the opposite side I usually prefer it to be...behind the birds), so they were quite noisy at first. Managed to process out the noise without adversely affecting bird detail. 

*Canon 7D + 600/4 II*


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 14, 2013)

Cog said:


> The eagle season has begun:


Magnificent ... I love this vantage point above the bird, very unique.


----------



## ftico (Dec 14, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Help please before I go crazy, anyone. Alberta, Canada late summer near Edmonton. I thought warbler but I've hunted front to back through The Warbler Guide and run into contradictions of one form or another - the yellowish patch, the brownish head, distinctive eye ring .....
> 
> Jack



That is a Yellow-Rumped Warbler. Immature or Adult Female, probably. Take a look here:

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/yellow-rumped_warbler/id

Hope this helps!


----------



## Eldar (Dec 14, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Difficult area of expertise for me, BIF.
> BOB are much easier (Bird on Branch).
> 
> The attached is a Eagle/hawk something or other, shot in Tanzania Serengeti June 2013
> ...


Defenitely a birder hidden in there! And this gives a point to our M.. friend, who claimed the 200-400 was a birder´s lens. It certainly is


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > The eagle season has begun:
> ...


Beautiful Image!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 14, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Difficult area of expertise for me, BIF.
> BOB are much easier (Bird on Branch).
> 
> The attached is a Eagle/hawk something or other, shot in Tanzania Serengeti June 2013
> ...


Very Nice Edward, you make it look so easy!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 14, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


Thank you Mack! Funny too was, as soon as he ate the damselfly, he flew out of the tree and right at me, missing the left side of my head by inches! They are a bit flighty but this one was a shade tolerant of me... I was about 15' away, so there is obviously some cropping for the composition... Did seem odd that he swooped right down at me! Wish I would have been shooting when he did that!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 14, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Great Crested Fly Catcher with Damsel Fly...
> ...


Thank you! yes, the leaves were a bit irritating but the tighter the frame, the less I liked the composition in general... I could remove them and leave the crop where it is... hmm... perhaps... 

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 14, 2013)

ftico said:


> Ok, the weather has been more forgiving in the north-east in the last couple of days (well, still 10F, but sunny at least)...
> 
> All pictures taken with 400mm 5.6L, 70D, ISO200, about 1/1000-1/1600 s, handheld.


Beautiful Francesco! I so want to get some Snowy images! Congrats!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks ftico! You nailed it. There seems to be an awful lot of variation in this particular warbler. Now I have another name to brag about! 

I'm sure there was no yellow rump on my bird, so what else is new! Here's another shot of this cute little gal.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 14, 2013)

No sooner do I say there is no yellow rump and I come upon this small shot at ISO 10 000, unfortunately, from a different day showing exactly that. :-[ Goes to prove that a shot at high ISO is better than no shot at all!

Jack


----------



## gbchriste (Dec 14, 2013)

Jack Douglas said:


> Help please before I go crazy, anyone. Alberta, Canada late summer near Edmonton. I thought warbler but I've hunted front to back through The Warbler Guide and run into contradictions of one form or another - the yellowish patch, the brownish head, distinctive eye ring .....
> 
> Jack



It looks a lot like a Northern Mockingbird. The wing pattern and white circle around the eye are quite distinctive. 

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/northern_mockingbird/id

I have them all over my yard. But the small yellow patch at the base of the wing is a little different from what I've seen at my home. For about 6 months, this one was sitting on the bed rail of my truck every morning when I came out to head to work.


----------



## gbchriste (Dec 14, 2013)

Cog said:


> The eagle season has begun:


Fabulous! If I had that shot it would be hanging quite large on my wall some where.


----------



## Cog (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you all for positive feedback!


----------



## chauncey (Dec 14, 2013)

Cog said:


> The eagle season has begun:


I often wonder...when you have a stunning BIF image like that, where are the rest of the series.
Conventional wisdom dictates that one has to be shooting in AI Servo while holding the shutter down until the buffer fills up. Is it conceivable that the AF just locked onto one image?


----------



## gbchriste (Dec 14, 2013)

gbchriste said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > The eagle season has begun:
> ...



And I just now noticed the fish in his talons. That is a 1-in-million capture!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 14, 2013)

gbchriste said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Help please before I go crazy, anyone. Alberta, Canada late summer near Edmonton. I thought warbler but I've hunted front to back through The Warbler Guide and run into contradictions of one form or another - the yellowish patch, the brownish head, distinctive eye ring .....
> ...


Lovely image ... simple but something special about that pic with almost all the colors present in the image. Good shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 14, 2013)

gbchriste, isn't it amazing how there are so many similarities as to drive you crazy! And the differences between sexes can be nonexistent or wild. The American Redstart is one of the best examples but in the ducks it's also dramatic. Guess that's why we love birds.

Since I'm trying to file all the birds appropriately I'm discovering many I didn't know I had like this Brown-headed Cowbird.


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 14, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Cog said:
> ...


+1. Just stunning!


----------



## Eldar (Dec 14, 2013)

Cog said:


> The eagle season has begun:


We see lots of eagles posted here. And many of them are really good, some of them are even great, but this one is just awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marauder (Dec 15, 2013)

Red-Tailed hawk, near my home in the Niagara area of Ontario. 
Camera 7D with 100-400 f4.5-5.6L. 

FYI, LOVE the Bald Eagle picture!


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice shot Marauder ...And welcome to CR


----------



## Marauder (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 15, 2013)

Mid air collisions averted....


----------



## ERHP (Dec 15, 2013)

Cog said:


> The eagle season has begun:



That is a spectacular shot! 

Steven, pretty awesome to catch the big gulp on the Kestrel.

Definitely some other great shots being posted in this thread.


----------



## Mick (Dec 15, 2013)

Few wild Griffon Vultures in Eastern Europe


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2013)

Mick said:


> Few wild Griffon Vultures in Eastern Europe




Great shots Mick. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## jrista (Dec 15, 2013)

Sunset silhouette of a Western Grebe:






See more on my blog: Sunset Silhouettes

This was an attempt to fix photos that were taken backside of the bird (where the sun was opposite me, rather than at my back.) As one would expect, the dynamic range of my camera was blown, by many stops, so the birds ended up horribly underexposed. I decided to make the birds silhouettes and process for the water instead...the results turned out pretty good, if I may say so myself! 

*Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II IS*


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 15, 2013)

jrista said:


> Sunset silhouette of a Western Grebe:
> 
> This was an attempt to fix photos that were taken backside of the bird (where the sun was opposite me, rather than at my back.) As one would expect, the dynamic range of my camera was blown, by many stops, so the birds ended up horribly underexposed. I decided to make the birds silhouettes and process for the water instead...the results turned out pretty good, if I may say so myself!



Beautiful!


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2013)

jrista said:


> Sunset silhouette of a Western Grebe:



Lovely. Nicely done jrista.


----------



## jrista (Dec 15, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Sunset silhouette of a Western Grebe:
> ...



God I love my 600mm lens...the thin DOF is just a thing of ultimate wonder... (I could NEVER have gotten that creamy boke in the water with my 100-400.) It's shots like this, razor sharp and yet creamy smooth, that make me remember why I spent an unholy dumptrucks worth of money on a lens... ;D

Here is another...love the effect of the orange sinlight scattering through the wave crests:


----------



## WillT (Dec 16, 2013)

So many great shots. Here are a couple of mine


----------



## jrista (Dec 16, 2013)

WillT said:


> So many great shots. Here are a couple of mine



Excellent shots, both! I really love Cormorant eyes...that blue jewel. Wonderful shot of the Cormorant, too. I can't get within 100 feet of them here in Colorado...


----------



## dolina (Dec 16, 2013)

Spotted Munia (Lonchura punctulata) by alabang, on Flickr

Being a highly sociable bird, the scaly-breasted munia is usually found in small groups, which sometimes include other species of the genus Lonchura. The diet of the scaly-breasted munia comprises mainly seeds, and this species spends much of its time foraging off the ground. It also takes seeds directly from plants such as rice during the harvest season, when the kernels are maturing (2).

Typically, Lonchura species build dome-shaped nests (7). Pairs of scaly-breasted munias will build nests from grass, straw and bamboo leaves. The nests can be found in bushes and usually contain four to seven eggs (2). Species within the Lonchura genus usually incubate their eggs for 15 to 18 days, and once hatched, the chicks grow rapidly and are fully independent within a few months (7).

Source: http://www.arkive.org/scaly-breasted-munia/lonchura-punctulata/

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntinlupa

Settings: 1/500 ƒ/9 ISO 1000 1200mm


----------



## Menace (Dec 16, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Mid air collisions averted....



Stunning


----------



## Menace (Dec 16, 2013)

Click said:


> Mick said:
> 
> 
> > Few wild Griffon Vultures in Eastern Europe
> ...



+1 love the 2nd one


----------



## WillT (Dec 16, 2013)

Osprey trying to catch some fish. You can see the fish moving in the water.






Snowy Owl landing in some green grass.


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2013)

Great shots WillT

...and welcome to CR


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 16, 2013)

WillT said:


> Osprey trying to catch some fish. You can see the fish moving in the water.


Nice pics!


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 16, 2013)

Went out looking for hawks yesterday and I found this young Red Tail, among others. 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 640, f.7.1 @ 1/1250 "M" setting.


----------



## ERHP (Dec 17, 2013)

Menace said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Mick said:
> ...



I don't want to take a nap near those! Awesome shots!

Jrista, really like the first grebe shot. Great color on the water!

Steven, handheld? He's got both eyes on you!


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Went out looking for hawks yesterday and I found this young Red Tail, among others. 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 640, f.7.1 @ 1/1250 "M" setting.



Very nice shot Steven. 8)


----------



## ftico (Dec 17, 2013)

My favorite bird: barn owl.


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2013)

Awesome. Nicely done ftico.


----------



## Simon_X_George (Dec 17, 2013)

Bateleur Eagle - 7D 300/2.8L


----------



## jrista (Dec 17, 2013)

Simon_X_George said:


> Bateleur Eagle - 7D 300/2.8L



WOW! Fantastic!! One hell of a thin DOF, but still exquisitely executed. Love that detail.

How in the world did you get so close? Even with a 300mm, you still had to be pretty close to that bird in order to capture so much detail....I can't get within 25 feet of a raptor in the wild where I live, and due to the atmospherics out here, anything longer than around 1000mm or so doesn't do all that much good, as the air distorts fine subject detail.


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2013)

Simon_X_George said:


> Bateleur Eagle - 7D 300/2.8L




Beautiful shot Simon. Well done.


----------



## Simon_X_George (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks guys: Afraid to say its a captive Eagle. I have a bird of prey center near me that offers some excellent photo ops both like this and in flight / hunting. I have some more if you want to see them?


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 17, 2013)

Simon_X_George said:


> Thanks guys: Afraid to say its a captive Eagle. I have a bird of prey center near me that offers some excellent photo ops both like this and in flight / hunting. I have some more if you want to see them?


It does not matter if it is a captive eagle or not.... that is a great picture!


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Simon_X_George said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys: Afraid to say its a captive Eagle. I have a bird of prey center near me that offers some excellent photo ops both like this and in flight / hunting. I have some more if you want to see them?
> ...



+1


----------



## jrista (Dec 18, 2013)

Simon_X_George said:


> Thanks guys: Afraid to say its a captive Eagle. I have a bird of prey center near me that offers some excellent photo ops both like this and in flight / hunting. I have some more if you want to see them?



Sure! There are a couple bird of prey centers in Colorado. One, may be both, take in injured birds and nurse them back to health. I've never really thought of going to them for photography, but maybe I should...probably the best way to get close!


----------



## Skatol (Dec 18, 2013)

A few more from my favorite fall birding spot. Enjoy, critiques welcome.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 18, 2013)

Click said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Simon_X_George said:
> ...



+1...Amazing shot. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 18, 2013)

Skatol said:


> A few more from my favorite fall birding spot. Enjoy, critiques welcome.



Wow...great work. The first and last images are my favorites.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 18, 2013)

I was out shooting in my yard a couple of days ago and shot these (and a bunch more you can see on my Flickr site http://www.flickr.com/photos/eric-johnson/ ).




Japanese White-eye (Zosterops japonicus) by EricJ777, on Flickr




Black-crowned Night Heron (Nycticorax nycticorax) by EricJ777, on Flickr




Red-vented Bulbul (Pycnonotus cafer) by EricJ777, on Flickr




Red-vented Bulbul (Pycnonotus cafer) by EricJ777, on Flickr




Common Waxbill (Estrilda astrild) by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Menace (Dec 18, 2013)

Simon_X_George said:


> Bateleur Eagle - 7D 300/2.8L



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Menace (Dec 18, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> I was out shooting in my yard a couple of days ago and shot these (and a bunch more you can see on my Flickr site http://www.flickr.com/photos/eric-johnson/ ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the first one!


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 18, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> [quote author=Viper28=topic=1280.msg348405#msg348405 date=1387320914]
> Thanks guys: Afraid to say its a captive Eagle. I have a bird of prey center near me that offers some excellent photo ops both like this and in flight / hunting. I have some more if you want to see them?


It does not matter if it is a captive eagle or not.... that is a great picture!
[/quote]

Sorry slight change of userid, I was on a old server lastnight and it picked up my previous uid that I can't reset the password on! Anyway a couple more from the same location but this time in flight, again 7D + 300/2.8L


----------



## dolina (Dec 18, 2013)

Brown Shrike (Lanius cristatus) by alabang, on Flickr

The Brown Shrike is a migratory species and ringing studies show that they have a high fidelity to their wintering sites, often returning to the same locations each winter.[20][21][22] They begin establishing wintering territories shortly on arrival and their loud chattering or rattling calls are distinctive. Birds that arrive early and establish territories appear to have an advantage over those that arrive later in the winter areas.[23][24] The timing of their migration is very regular with their arrival in winter to India in August to September and departure in April.[25] During their winter period, they go through a premigratory moult.[20] Their song in the winter quarters is faint and somewhat resembles the call of the Rosy Starling and often includes mimicry of other birds. The beak remains closed when singing and only throat pulsations are visible although the bird moves its tail up and down while singing.[5][26]

The breeding season is late May or June and the breeding habitat includes the taiga, forest to semi-desert where they build a nest in a tree or bush, laying 2-6 eggs.[27]

They feed mainly on insects, especially lepidoptera.[28] Like other shrikes, they impale prey on thorns. Small birds and lizards are also sometimes preyed on.[29] A white-eye (Zosterops) has been recorded in its larder.[5] They typically look out for prey from a perch and fly down towards the ground to capture them.[30]

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_Shrike

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntinlupa

Settings: 1/400 ƒ/5.6 ISO 2500 800mm


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2013)

Skatol said:


> A few more from my favorite fall birding spot. Enjoy, critiques welcome.



Awesome shots. I especially like the last one. Well done.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> I was out shooting in my yard a couple of days ago and shot these (and a bunch more you can see on my



Very nice shots Serendipidy. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2013)

Viper28 said:


> Sorry slight change of userid, I was on a old server lastnight and it picked up my previous uid that I can't reset the password on! Anyway a couple more from the same location but this time in flight, again 7D + 300/2.8L



Very nice shots Simon. Well done.


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 18, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> I was out shooting in my yard a couple of days ago and shot these (and a bunch more you can see on my Flickr site http://www.flickr.com/photos/eric-johnson/ ).


Wow, very nice. Beaut detail.


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 19, 2013)

Slightly different bird shot this time. Taken in my back garden. 7D+300/2.8L mounted on a tripod and then remote triggered from in the house 

Goldfinch


----------



## Eldar (Dec 19, 2013)

dolina said:


> Brown Shrike (Lanius cristatus) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> The Brown Shrike is a migratory species and ringing studies show that they have a high fidelity to their wintering sites, often returning to the same locations each winter.[20][21][22] They begin establishing wintering territories shortly on arrival and their loud chattering or rattling calls are distinctive. Birds that arrive early and establish territories appear to have an advantage over those that arrive later in the winter areas.[23][24] The timing of their migration is very regular with their arrival in winter to India in August to September and departure in April.[25] During their winter period, they go through a premigratory moult.[20] Their song in the winter quarters is faint and somewhat resembles the call of the Rosy Starling and often includes mimicry of other birds. The beak remains closed when singing and only throat pulsations are visible although the bird moves its tail up and down while singing.[5][26]
> 
> ...


I am repeating myself, but again; Nicly done Dolina! Composition, colors, pose, DOF, very nice indeed.


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2013)

Eldar said:


> I am repeating myself, but again; Nicly done Dolina! Composition, colors, pose, DOF, very nice indeed.



+1 Well done Paolo.


----------



## atosk930 (Dec 19, 2013)

Rebel xTi and EF 70-200 2.8 IS II
Constructive comments and critique always appreciated so I can continue to improve


----------



## Eldar (Dec 19, 2013)

atosk930 said:


> Rebel xTi and EF 70-200 2.8 IS II
> Constructive comments and critique always appreciated so I can continue to improve


I like the colors and I like what (I believe) you are trying to do. But to give you some feedback, I believe there is a bit too much pine in the left and bottom part of the image. I would crop it enough to have the chest of the bird in focus in the upper right rule-of-thirds cross point. Then you would get attention to the birds, but you would still get the depth and the proper surroundings for the two birds. If you had managed to get the focus point just a little further away from you, you would have had the other bird in focus as well.


----------



## atosk930 (Dec 19, 2013)

Eldar said:


> atosk930 said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel xTi and EF 70-200 2.8 IS II
> ...



Thanks for the comment and advice. You certainly read my mind with the effect I was trying to achieve. 

It's nice having a bird feeder with lots of trees around for these smaller birds to hide in. Better results will come the more I practice and listen to the community here. Here is another shot, just have to get that branch out of the way.


----------



## dolina (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks Eldar and Click.




Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) is a distinctively coloured, highly dispersive, medium-sized rail of the family Rallidae. This species comprises several subspecies found throughout much of Australasia and the south-west Pacific region, including the Philippines (where it is known as Tikling), New Guinea, Australia, New Zealand (where it is known as the Banded Rail or Moho-pereru in Māori),[2] and numerous smaller islands, covering a range of latitudes from the tropics to the Subantarctic.

It is a largely terrestrial bird the size of a small domestic chicken, with mainly brown upperparts, finely banded black and white underparts, a white eyebrow, chestnut band running from the bill round the nape, with a buff band on the breast. It utilises a range of moist or wetland habitats with low, dense vegetation for cover. It is usually quite shy but may become very tame and bold in some circumstances, such as in island resorts within the Great Barrier Reef region.[3]

The Buff-banded Rail is an omnivorous scavenger which feeds on a range of terrestrial invertebrates and small vertebrates, seeds, fallen fruit and other vegetable matter, as well as carrion and refuse. Its nest is usually situated in dense grassy or reedy vegetation close to water, with a clutch size of 3-4. Although some island populations may be threatened, or even exterminated, by introduced predators, the species as a whole appears to be safe and its conservation status is considered to be of Least Concern.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buff-banded_Rail

Taken: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Ba%C3%B1os,_Laguna

Settings: 1/200 ƒ/8 ISO 100 800mm


----------



## Menace (Dec 20, 2013)

70-200 2.8 II, f4.0, ISO 1250, 1/2000.


----------



## dolina (Dec 20, 2013)

Black-crowned Night Heron (Nycticorax nycticorax) by alabang, on Flickr

The *Black-crowned Night Heron* (_Nycticorax nycticorax_), commonly abbreviated to just *Night Heron* in Eurasia, is a medium-sized heron found throughout a large part of the world, except in the coldest regions and Australasia (where it is replaced by the closely related Rufous Night Heron, with which it has hybridized in the area of contact).

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black-crowned_Night_Heron

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valenzuela,_Philippines

Settings: 1/640 ƒ/5.6 ISO 640 800mm


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 21, 2013)

dolina said:


> Black-crowned Night Heron (Nycticorax nycticorax) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> The *Black-crowned Night Heron* (_Nycticorax nycticorax_), commonly abbreviated to just *Night Heron* in Eurasia, is a medium-sized heron found throughout a large part of the world, except in the coldest regions and Australasia (where it is replaced by the closely related Rufous Night Heron, with which it has hybridized in the area of contact).
> 
> ...



Very nice capture.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 21, 2013)

After 4 hours of shoveling snow, I went for a walk... I spotted this Snowy Owl on top of a hydro pole... the only lens I had with me was a 70-200, but in spite of the short reach it came out ok.... (Image is heavily cropped) Santa, I could use a 600F4 this year.... I've been very good


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 22, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> After 4 hours of shoveling snow, I went for a walk... I spotted this Snowy Owl on top of a hydro pole... the only lens I had with me was a 70-200, but in spite of the short reach it came out ok.... (Image is heavily cropped) Santa, I could use a 600F4 this year.... I've been very good



Great Shoot, maybe we can get a bulk discount from santa on the 600/4?


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> After 4 hours of shoveling snow, I went for a walk... I spotted this Snowy Owl on top of a hydro pole... the only lens I had with me was a 70-200, but in spite of the short reach it came out ok.... (Image is heavily cropped) Santa, I could use a 600F4 this year.... I've been very good




Beautiful bird. Nice shot Don.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 22, 2013)

Female Cardinal, heavily cropped.....


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 23, 2013)

A Quick heron shot.


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 23, 2013)

I think this is a hawk (I'm not a birder so id help is appreciated).

Here is the back story. I was looking for some wildlife to shoot today. It is very cold here in TX, and not much here to begin with. Anyway, there is an area with some wetlands, so I decided to give it a try. Driving along, I saw something that didn't look like it belonged in the barren tree- sort of like trash? It was about 100 yards away, so I pulled out the camera with 300 mm and there was the bird. I sure could have used more reach to put more of the bird on less pixels, but with a lot of crop, and some sharpening, not bad. I was pleasantly surprised, because when I checked the image in the camera, it looked so bad I almost deleted it.


----------



## jrista (Dec 23, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> I think this is a hawk (I'm not a birder so id help is appreciated).
> 
> Here is the back story. I was looking for some wildlife to shoot today. It is very cold here in TX, and not much here to begin with. Anyway, there is an area with some wetlands, so I decided to give it a try. Driving along, I saw something that didn't look like it belonged in the barren tree- sort of like trash? It was about 100 yards away, so I pulled out the camera with 300 mm and there was the bird. I sure could have used more reach to put more of the bird on less pixels, but with a lot of crop, and some sharpening, not bad. I was pleasantly surprised, because when I checked the image in the camera, it looked so bad I almost deleted it.



I am pretty sure it is a Cooper's Hawk, although seeing the tail would help me be sure. Beautiful birds, stark light and dark stripes banding in an arc across their tail feathers when they fly. They usually have bright orange-red eyes, like the one you have pictured.


----------



## jrista (Dec 23, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> After 4 hours of shoveling snow, I went for a walk... I spotted this Snowy Owl on top of a hydro pole... the only lens I had with me was a 70-200, but in spite of the short reach it came out ok.... (Image is heavily cropped) Santa, I could use a 600F4 this year.... I've been very good



Nice shot! Beautiful bird, too.


----------



## revup67 (Dec 23, 2013)

Scott in FW - looks like a Cooper's Hawk..which are very similar to a Sharp-shinned except a few attributes such as a squared off tail which I'm unable to tell in this shot. The Sharpie's have a black marking over the eye sometimes as well as their calls are higher in pith than a Cooper's. That being said, I'd lean on a Cooper's.

Don - Love the Snowy Owl shots - truly excellent for the gear you had handy..most enjoyable

Dolina - nice work on the The Brown Shrike photo..the chest markings look most similar to that of a Nutmeg Mannikin (not native for us - Asian bird). Here in the US we get only the Loggerhead (aka the Butcher Bird) and the Northern Shrikes.

Here's a male (red shaft) Northern Flicker shot here in southern Cal today at the tail end of dusk at 12,800 ISO with a 400mm and a 5D Mark 3 hand held




Northern Flicker (12256) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> A Quick heron shot.




Very nice shot Scott.


----------



## jrista (Dec 23, 2013)

revup67 said:


> Scott in FW - looks like a Cooper's Hawk..which are very similar to a Sharp-shinned except a few attributes such as a squared off tail which I'm unable to tell in this shot. The Sharpie's have a black marking over the eye sometimes as well as their calls are higher in pith than a Cooper's. That being said, I'd lean on a Cooper's.
> 
> Don - Love the Snowy Owl shots - truly excellent for the gear you had handy..most enjoyable
> 
> ...



That's a phenomenal shot for ISO 12800. Clear and sharp. Good pose on the bird, too!  

(I really have to get my hands on a 5D III soon...my 7D is really holding me back, what with ISO 1600 really being the highest usable ISO...)


----------



## jrista (Dec 24, 2013)

My new favorite hawk photo! Just made it a couple hours ago at sunset:

*Ferruginous Hawk: 7D + 600/4 II, 1/400s f/6.3 @ ISO 400*


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 24, 2013)

Yesterday, a rival tried to intrude on Harry's feeding grounds and he chased the newcomer off. I was lucky and caught some of the action with the 5D3 and 100-400L. 




2 Rival Night Herons Fighting by EricJ777, on Flickr




2 Rival Night Herons Fighting by EricJ777, on Flickr




2 Rival Night Herons Fighting by EricJ777, on Flickr




2 Rival Night Herons Fighting by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 24, 2013)

One for Christmas:
European Robin (Erithacus rubecula),


----------



## Eldar (Dec 24, 2013)

jrista said:


> My new favorite hawk photo! Just made it a couple hours ago at sunset:
> 
> *Ferruginous Hawk: 7D + 600/4 II, 1/400s f/6.3 @ ISO 400*


Very nice indeed Jon!


----------



## dolina (Dec 24, 2013)

Black-faced Spoonbill (Platalea minor) by alabang, on Flickr

This is the Black-faced Spoonbill, a very rare bird reported in the news last week.

Read more about it in the link below.

http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/story/340837/scitech/science/rare-black-faced-spoonbills-spotted-in-candaba-swamp

===========================

The Black-faced Spoonbill (Platalea minor) has the most restricted distribution of all spoonbills, and it is the only one regarded as endangered. Spoonbills are large water birds with dorso-ventrally flattened, spatulate bills.[2] These birds use a tactile method of feeding, wading in the water and sweeping their beaks from side-to-side to detect prey.[3] Confined to the coastal areas of eastern Asia, it seems that it was once common throughout its area of distribution. It has a niche existence on only a few small rocky islands off the west coast of North Korea, with four wintering sites at Macau, Hong Kong, Taiwan and Vietnam, as well as other places where they have been observed in migration. Wintering also occurs in Cheju, South Korea, Kyushu and Okinawa, Japan, and Red River, Delta Vietnam. More recently, sightings of Black-Faced Spoonbill birds were noted in Thailand, the Philippines, mainland China, and Macau[4] They were classified as an endangered species through IUCN in 2005.[5] Declines in their population are predicted in the future, mainly due to the amount of deforestation, pollution, and other man-made industries.

The Black-Faced Spoonbill population as of 2012 census was recorded at 2,693 birds, with an estimation of 1,600 mature birds. Breeding colonies occur between March and August, on small islands. These birds are known to be crepuscular eaters, using intertidal mudflats.[4]

Conservation efforts have been made, and surveys were taken in order to determine the opinions and awareness of the local residents, residing close to the Black-Faced Spoonbill’s natural habitats. 

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black-faced_Spoonbill

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candaba,_Pampanga

Settings: 1/500 ƒ/9 ISO 100 800mm


----------



## Northstar (Dec 24, 2013)

dolina said:


> Black-faced Spoonbill (Platalea minor) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> This is the Black-faced Spoonbill, a very rare bird reported in the news last week.
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas to you too! Nice photo!


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Paolo.  Very nice shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 24, 2013)

Click said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > After 4 hours of shoveling snow, I went for a walk... I spotted this Snowy Owl on top of a hydro pole... the only lens I had with me was a 70-200, but in spite of the short reach it came out ok.... (Image is heavily cropped) Santa, I could use a 600F4 this year.... I've been very good
> ...



+1


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 24, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> A Quick heron shot.



Really nice. Beautiful bird and sharp. Great composition and lovely reflection.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 24, 2013)

jrista said:


> revup67 said:
> 
> 
> > Scott in FW - looks like a Cooper's Hawk..which are very similar to a Sharp-shinned except a few attributes such as a squared off tail which I'm unable to tell in this shot. The Sharpie's have a black marking over the eye sometimes as well as their calls are higher in pith than a Cooper's. That being said, I'd lean on a Cooper's.
> ...



+1....wow, ISO 12800.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 24, 2013)

Eldar said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > My new favorite hawk photo! Just made it a couple hours ago at sunset:
> ...



+1...wonderful capture.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 24, 2013)

Click said:


> Merry Christmas Paolo.  Very nice shot.



+1

Merry Christmas everyone and happy shooting in 2014.


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2013)

Viper28 said:


> One for Christmas:
> European Robin (Erithacus rubecula),




Very nice shot Simon.


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



+1 Well done Jon


----------



## Menace (Dec 25, 2013)

Zebra Finch.

EF400 f2.8 IS, f5.0, ISO 320, 1/1600.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for the very beautiful bird shots this year. All the best in the new year.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2013)

Menace said:


> Zebra Finch.
> 
> EF400 f2.8 IS, f5.0, ISO 320, 1/1600.




Great shot. Nicely done Menace.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 25, 2013)

Menace said:


> Zebra Finch.
> 
> EF400 f2.8 IS, f5.0, ISO 320, 1/1600.



Wonderful capture, Menace. Such a beautiful colorful bird and the pose, framing, sharpness and creamy bokeh are all outstanding!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 25, 2013)

On this first day of Christmas
Serendipidy gives to you...
5 ducks a swimming (sorry, I couldn't find 7 swans )




5 Baby wild ducklings, Oahu, Hawaii by EricJ777, on Flickr

Thanks for a wonderful year seeing all your great photos and learning about photography.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2013)

Cute. Very nice shot serendipidy

Merry Christmas my friend


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 25, 2013)

Click said:


> Cute. Very nice shot serendipidy
> 
> Merry Christmas my friend



Thanks, Click. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## dolina (Dec 25, 2013)

Northstar said:


> Merry Christmas to you too! Nice photo!



Thanks Northstar!



Click said:


> Merry Christmas Paolo.  Very nice shot.



THanks Click!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 26, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > On this first day of Christmas
> ...



Jackson_Bill,

That is perfect (yes, I had to count them ;D). Great Christmas spirit. Maybe we could start a thread where all the 12 days of Christmas gets posted...sorta like a scavenger hunt. 

Happy shooting in the new year.


----------



## Menace (Dec 26, 2013)

Click said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Zebra Finch.
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 26, 2013)

Killdeer


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 26, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Killdeer


Really fantastic shot, mackguyver. Beautiful bird, really sharp with good detail, great pose and framing, well exposed. Nice.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 26, 2013)

serendipidy, thanks for the nice comments. I'm really happy with this shot, too. I've gotten a lot of comments about the back being too dark, but personally I like the contrast and drama it adds to an otherwise simple shot. As Gregory Heisler says in his new 50 Portraits book, "One of the keys to lighting isn't what you light but what you _don't_ light".


----------



## SevenDUser (Dec 26, 2013)

Canon 7D 400mm L f5.6


----------



## Eldar (Dec 26, 2013)

SevenDUser said:


> Canon 7D 400mm L f5.6


That is one Great image!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 26, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> serendipidy, thanks for the nice comments. I'm really happy with this shot, too. I've gotten a lot of comments about the back being too dark, but personally I like the contrast and drama it adds to an otherwise simple shot. As Gregory Heisler says in his new 50 Portraits book, "One of the keys to lighting isn't what you light but what you _don't_ light".



+1
The contrast is like a spotlight on a stage performer.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 26, 2013)

Eldar said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 7D 400mm L f5.6
> ...



Yes, very nice.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> The contrast is like a spotlight on a stage performer.



+1 Agree


I like it also. Very nice shot mackguyver.


----------



## jrista (Dec 26, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Killdeer



Beautiful. Love the contrast. The shading is interesting, too.


----------



## jrista (Dec 26, 2013)

SevenDUser said:


> Canon 7D 400mm L f5.6



That is rather phenomenal. You must have been pretty close, to get that perspective that clearly.


----------



## SevenDUser (Dec 26, 2013)

Now I'm just showing off..


----------



## SevenDUser (Dec 26, 2013)

One more.. :


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2013)

Great shots SevenDUser. Well done.


----------



## SevenDUser (Dec 26, 2013)

Click said:


> Great shots SevenDUser. Well done.



Thanks, I was lucky.


----------



## SevenDUser (Dec 27, 2013)

I went looking for snowy owls yesterday at Edwin Forsyth (the hawk was very photogenic)... Anyone got a 600mm they're not using ??


----------



## SevenDUser (Dec 27, 2013)

jrista said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 7D 400mm L f5.6
> ...



I'm guessing 25 ft , maybe..


----------



## rpt (Dec 27, 2013)

SevenDUser said:


> Now I'm just showing off..


Great shots. What was it going for? The first one looked as though it was going for you!


----------



## SevenDUser (Dec 27, 2013)

rpt said:


> SevenDUser said:
> 
> 
> > Now I'm just showing off..
> ...



More space I guess...An SUV rolling by below spooked it...Guess I wouldn't have gotten that shot w/o the SUV..


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 27, 2013)

Dang! It's amazing how many fantastic photos get added to this particular forum on an almost daily basis. Here's my contribution for today. Yellow-rumped Warbler. 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, F 7.1 at 1/125.


----------



## J.R. (Dec 27, 2013)

my first ever owl shot


----------



## Eldar (Dec 27, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Dang! It's amazing how many fantastic photos get added to this particular forum on an almost daily basis. Here's my contribution for today. Yellow-rumped Warbler. 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, F 7.1 at 1/125.


Very nice image Steven. Composition includes that extra, both showing the habitat and the nice reflection. What kind of post processing did you put it through?


----------



## Menace (Dec 27, 2013)

Spotted Shag - Phalacrocorax punctatus

EF400 f2.8, 1/1250, ISO 500 @ f2.8


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 27, 2013)

J.R. said:


> my first ever owl shot


And a very fine first shot........


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 27, 2013)

Menace said:


> Spotted Shag - Phalacrocorax punctatus
> 
> EF400 f2.8, 1/1250, ISO 500 @ f2.8


That is a strange looking bird. Great shot!


----------



## Menace (Dec 27, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Spotted Shag - Phalacrocorax punctatus
> ...



Thanks Don Haines - is a species of cormorant endemic to New Zealand but you are correct as it sure is a bit unusual looking


----------



## qquestel (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi all, hare are some photos from the sunny islands of Trinidad and Tobago.

Quinten


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 27, 2013)

J.R. said:


> my first ever owl shot


Not bad for your first time, actually mighty good for your first one! It's quite a thrill to finally see one, isn't it?


----------



## rpt (Dec 27, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > my first ever owl shot
> ...


Great capture J.R.!


----------



## Northstar (Dec 27, 2013)

qquestel said:


> Hi all, hare are some photos from the sunny islands of Trinidad and Tobago.
> 
> Quinten



QQ...very nice portraits! Beautiful!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 27, 2013)

Northstar said:


> qquestel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, hare are some photos from the sunny islands of Trinidad and Tobago.
> ...



+1...and welcome to CR.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2013)

qquestel said:


> Hi all, hare are some photos from the sunny islands of Trinidad and Tobago.
> 
> Quinten




Great shots. Nicely done.


...And Welcome to CR


----------



## PTT (Dec 27, 2013)

Scarlet Macaw, Disney's Animal Kingdom
(6D, 24-105 @ 1/125, f8, ISO800,105, about 1:1 crop)


----------



## candc (Dec 28, 2013)

PTT said:


> Scarlet Macaw, Disney's Animal Kingdom
> (6D, 24-105 @ 1/125, f8, ISO800,105, about 1:1 crop)



Now that's what I call a nice bird portrait!


----------



## jrista (Dec 28, 2013)

PTT said:


> Scarlet Macaw, Disney's Animal Kingdom
> (6D, 24-105 @ 1/125, f8, ISO800,105, about 1:1 crop)



Beautiful. Love that detail! Reds are a bit bright...might try using some selective color editing to pull them down a bit, without otherwise adversely affecting the rest of the image.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2013)

PTT said:


> Scarlet Macaw, Disney's Animal Kingdom
> (6D, 24-105 @ 1/125, f8, ISO800,105, about 1:1 crop)



Gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 28, 2013)

steven kessel said:


> Dang! It's amazing how many fantastic photos get added to this particular forum on an almost daily basis. Here's my contribution for today. Yellow-rumped Warbler. 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, F 7.1 at 1/125.



The contrast is quite enticing in this image, well done! I can't help but think less of the composition with positive and negative space...I would either crop in further, or else go wider field of view...but that's just me.


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> PTT said:
> 
> 
> > Scarlet Macaw, Disney's Animal Kingdom
> ...



+1 Well done.


----------



## TheJock (Dec 28, 2013)

This little guy was an inquisitive Common Myna who came to see what I was up to on a trip to a lake in Dubai recently.


----------



## TheJock (Dec 28, 2013)

And a Flamingo all on it’s own early one morning on the highway to Abu Dhabi last week.


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2013)

Lovely shot TheJock. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Dec 28, 2013)

The eagle season is in full swing. 



5DM3 + 100-400L, @400mm


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 28, 2013)

I went for a walk today, with the intent of taking pictures of snow-laden trees so I brought along a wide angle zoom and some pumpkinseeds to snack on. I stopped to take pictures and pulled out my bag of seeds for a quick snack and had a few chickadees show up.

normally I would laugh at the idea of songbird photography at 40mm.... But with these birds there was no problem getting close enough....


----------



## Eldar (Dec 28, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I went for a walk today, with the intent of taking pictures of snow-laden trees so I brought along a wide angle zoom and some pumpkinseeds to snack on. I stopped to take pictures and pulled out my bag of seeds for a quick snack and had a few chickadees show up.
> 
> normally I would laugh at the idea of songbird photography at 40mm.... But with these birds there was no problem getting close enough....


Cool! I have never experienced anything like that


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2013)

Cog said:


> The eagle season is in full swing.
> 
> 5DM3 + 100-400L, @400mm



Beautiful shot. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 29, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I went for a walk today, with the intent of taking pictures of snow-laden trees so I brought along a wide angle zoom and some pumpkinseeds to snack on. I stopped to take pictures and pulled out my bag of seeds for a quick snack and had a few chickadees show up.
> ...



Remarkable.
Don is the bird whisperer.


----------



## Menace (Dec 29, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I went for a walk today, with the intent of taking pictures of snow-laden trees so I brought along a wide angle zoom and some pumpkinseeds to snack on. I stopped to take pictures and pulled out my bag of seeds for a quick snack and had a few chickadees show up.
> 
> normally I would laugh at the idea of songbird photography at 40mm.... But with these birds there was no problem getting close enough....



You are the man!


----------



## dolina (Dec 29, 2013)

Female Pied Bush Chat (Saxicola caprata) by alabang, on Flickr

The Pied Bush Chat (Saxicola caprata) is a small passerine bird found ranging from West and Central Asia to South and Southeast Asia. About sixteen subspecies are recognized through its wide range with many island forms. It is a familiar bird of countryside and open scrub or grassland where it is found perched at the top of short thorn trees or other shrubs, looking out for insect prey. They pick up insects mainly from the ground, and were, like other chats, placed in the thrush family Turdidae, but are now considered as Old World flycatchers.

They nest in cavities in stone walls or in holes in an embankment, lining the nest with grass and animal hair. The males are black with white shoulder and vent patches whose extent varies among populations. Females are predominantly brownish while juveniles are speckled.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pied_Bush_Chat

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candaba,_Pampanga

Settings: 1/500 ƒ/5.6 ISO 160 500mm

Notes: Framed as is, no crop & handheld


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 29, 2013)

dolina said:


> Female Pied Bush Chat (Saxicola caprata) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> The Pied Bush Chat (Saxicola caprata) is a small passerine bird found ranging from West and Central Asia to South and Southeast Asia. About sixteen subspecies are recognized through its wide range with many island forms. It is a familiar bird of countryside and open scrub or grassland where it is found perched at the top of short thorn trees or other shrubs, looking out for insect prey. They pick up insects mainly from the ground, and were, like other chats, placed in the thrush family Turdidae, but are now considered as Old World flycatchers.
> 
> ...



Beautiful capture, dolina. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Dec 29, 2013)

Click said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > The eagle season is in full swing.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## TheJock (Dec 29, 2013)

One from today, gonna call it "Hi from Dubai" ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 29, 2013)

Mooned by a snowy owl......


----------



## dolina (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks serendipity.




Chestnut Munia, (Lonchura atricapilla) by alabang, on Flickr

The Chestnut Munia is 11–12 cm in length. The adult has a stubby pale grey-blue bill, black head, and brown body, with a brick red patch on the lower back, visible only when it flies. Some races also have a black belly.

The sexes are similar, but immature birds have uniform pale brown upperparts, lack the dark head and have white to pale buff underparts.

The Chestnut Munia is a small gregarious bird which feeds mainly on grain and other seeds. It frequents open grassland and cultivation. The nest is a large domed grass structure in a bush or tall grass into which 4-7 white eggs are laid.

Philippine birds

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chestnut_Munia

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candaba,_Pampanga

Settings: 1/250 ƒ/5.6 ISO 160 800mm

Notes: Hand-held shooting. Cropped 10.7MP from 16MP frame


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2013)

Tawny Frogmouth chicks Australia
5D111 70-200 f4


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2013)

Honeyeater


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2013)

Moorhen


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2013)

Noisy Miner


----------



## jrista (Dec 30, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Mooned by a snowy owl......



Hey man, at least you WERE mooned by a snow owl...they stay completely out of human sight and only moon each other around here... ;P


----------



## lordcrumb (Dec 30, 2013)

Feeding time.........





On the beach in Phuket.........


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 30, 2013)

Mark, welcome to CR and those are great shots, particularly the Tawny Frogmouth chicks and Noisy Miner!


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 30, 2013)

Common Goldeneye - Martha's Vineyard
This male just popped up from a dive.

100-400mm 60D


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Tawny Frogmouth chicks Australia
> 
> Honeyeater
> 
> ...




Beautiful shots Mark. I especially like the Tawny Frogmouth.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 30, 2013)

Silhouettes of Great Blue Heron landing in a Sabal Palm, and (unexpectedly) a Dragonfly:


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2013)

Awesome. I love it. 8) Great shot mackguyver.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 30, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Silhouettes of Great Blue Heron landing in a Sabal Palm, and (unexpectedly) a Dragonfly:



Nice shot!


----------



## rpt (Dec 30, 2013)

So many lovely pictures on this thread. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 30, 2013)

rpt said:


> So many lovely pictures on this thread. Thanks for sharing!



For sure! thanks to all!

A recent waxwing having a "drink". Other than chickadees and downys that's about all we have around here right now!

6D 300 F2.8 II X2 III 1250th F7.1 ISO 800

Am seriously thinking of the 70-200 F2.8 II to fill the gap I have below the 300 2.8. I know there have been some threads recently on this lens with and without the two extenders - can someone who's been following it give me some links - please and thank you. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 31, 2013)

Serious think turned into serious irrational action today, so no need to respond about the 70-200 2.8. Sure is a heavy lens! I guess that means you get your money's worth.  Got it for just over $2200 CAD which right now would be about $2100 USD, so I'm pleased.

Jack


----------



## slclick (Dec 31, 2013)

Sun Valley Swan


----------



## willhunt (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## mackguyver (Dec 31, 2013)

willhunt said:


>


Awesome shot - I can't believe you were so close. All of the night herons I've run into are really shy.


----------



## rpt (Dec 31, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> willhunt said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Not if it is serendipity's heron Harry 
Anyway, lovely shot willhunt. You should put a copyright notice on your pictures.


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2013)

rpt said:


> Not if it is serendipity's heron Harry



;D ;D ;D 



rpt said:


> Anyway, lovely shot willhunt.



+1 Nicely done willhunt.


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 31, 2013)

Sulphur Crested Cockatoo as they flew over.
5D3 with 300mm f4


----------



## dolina (Jan 1, 2014)

Lovely Cockatoo!

Happy New Year to All!




Philippine Serpent Eagle (Spilornis holospilus) by alabang, on Flickr

The Philippine Serpent Eagle (Spilornis holospilus) is an eagle found in the major islands of the Philippines. It is sometimes treated as a race of the Crested Serpent Eagle (Spilornis cheela). This species is usually found in forest clearings, open woodlands, and sometimes in cultivated lands with scattered trees.

It is endemic to the Philippines. The species is found on most part of the major islands, except for Palawan. It inhabits primary and secondary forest. The bird is often seen soaring over clearings and river valleys. The bird feeds on amphibians, reptiles and other live prey. The Philippine serpent eagle is distinguished from other species of serpent eagle by more well-defined spots on the underpants and wings.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine_Serpent_Eagle

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ternate,_Cavite

Settings: 1/1000 ƒ/8 ISO 160 800mm

Have a device with a retina display like the iPad Air? Click http://500px.com/photo/56426458


----------



## rpt (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year all! Lovely shot (as usual) Paolo!


----------



## steven kessel (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone! Ferruginous Hawk liftoff, 5Dii, 400 DO, ISO 320, f7.1 @ 1/1600, "M" mode


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2014)

Great shot Steven. Happy New Year!


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks Dolina.
Another one from the same sequence - Sulphur Crested Cockatoo They were flying over my house at the end of the day, quite low. So, I had little time to react when they did appear. Its normal to fly over towards the end of the day (its like being in a flight corridor), but I've got trees either side, which limits my view and reaction time. I was impressed with the 5D3 and how quick it could pick up and focus with the 300mm lens


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 1, 2014)

Mr. Bean, very nice perspective. I baby sat one of these guys for a week or two, so it's nice to see an entirely different view. Still, it seems strange seeing one in the wild, not for you though, I'm sure.

Anyone ever posted wild shots of the African Grey parrot?? I'd love to see some.

Pichu, with my new 70-200 2.8 and poor kitchen lighting (mixed compact flurescent, ISO 3200), but hey I had to shoot somthing when I got it home!  Hoping to get outside with it tomorrow and to try the extenders.

Jack


----------



## dolina (Jan 1, 2014)

Grey Heron (Ardea cinerea) by alabang, on Flickr

The Grey Heron (Ardea cinerea), is a wading bird of the heron family Ardeidae, native throughout temperate Europe and Asia and also parts of Africa. It is resident in the milder south and west, but many birds retreat in winter from the ice in colder regions. It has become common in summer even inside the Arctic circle along the Norwegian coast.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey_Heron

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candaba,_Pampanga

Full Screen Retina Display: http://500px.com/photo/56440134

========================

About this image.

I normally ignore Grey Herons as they tend to fly too high or perch too far. I also ignore em because I have a lot of good photos of them already.

What made me record this image is the fact that the bird was flying so low off the water. Something I yet to have.


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2014)

Very nice shot Paolo.


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 2, 2014)

My mom and dad keep their backyard well stocked with birdseed, bread scraps, discarded fruit, and so a lot of yard birds visit their property. I just happened to be there on New Years Day with my camera and 70-200 2.8L II. Not the best lens for birding but thought I would give it a shot. My shooting angle was restricted to peeping my lens out through a small opening in their patio door so not the best angles.

The real wonder is how much detail and sharpness I was able to preserve in cropping down so tight in post processing. Both the crops are about a 1000 pixel crop out of the middle of a 5DIII full frame.

All SOOC except for the crop.





1. Bluejay, full frame, ISO 320, f4, 1/320 shutter





2. Bluejay, cropped down. Would love to have gotten a better angle on this guy to eliminate the neighbor's shed from the background. But I was restricted to whatever view I could get by peaking my lens through a narrow opening in their patio door.





3. Mockingbird, full frame, ISO 320, f4, 1/320 shutter





4. Mockingbird, cropped down


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 2, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Happy New Year everyone! Ferruginous Hawk liftoff, 5Dii, 400 DO, ISO 320, f7.1 @ 1/1600, "M" mode


Holy crap that's awesome!


----------



## steven kessel (Jan 2, 2014)

Duck yoga. Green-winged Teal. 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 320 f6.3 @ 1/640, aperture priority.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm no Arthur Morris, but sometimes I try his "birds as art" technique:


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2014)

Steven, mackguyver, great shots guys. Well done


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey Steven, your duck will be up here in May and I'll be aiming for a shot like that! Funny, we get the green winged and blue winged and the green are far more aloof - night and day difference - do you notice that (assuming in the wild with this comment).

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 3, 2014)

Click said:


> Steven, mackguyver, great shots guys. Well done



+1

The awesome photos posted here always amaze and inspire.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 3, 2014)

willhunt said:


>



Really great Heron photo. Nice work. If he hangs around, he'll need a name.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 3, 2014)

rpt said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > willhunt said:
> ...



LOL. Speaking of Harry, here are a few shots of him swallowing a Tilapia I helped him catch several days ago.




My Heron Fishing Pal by EricJ777, on Flickr




My Heron Fishing Pal by EricJ777, on Flickr




My Heron Fishing Pal by EricJ777, on Flickr




My Heron Fishing Pal by EricJ777, on Flickr

rpt...What are the advantages of putting a copyright notice on your photos? And how do you do it?


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 3, 2014)

These 2 moorhens got into a big fight several days ago. I think it was over a female. ;D




Moorhens Kickboxing by EricJ777, on Flickr




Moorhens Kickboxing by EricJ777, on Flickr




Moorhens Kickboxing by EricJ777, on Flickr




Moorhens Kickboxing by EricJ777, on Flickr




Moorhens Kickboxing by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 3, 2014)

serendipidy, how cool - I saw the same kind of thing back in the summer of '12 - they're vicious little fighters, aren't they?:


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 3, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> serendipidy, how cool - I saw the same kind of thing back in the summer of '12 - they're vicious little fighters, aren't they?:



Nice capture. 
Yes, I was surprised how they went at each other with their big feet and claws.
Kind of humorous to watch. ;D


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> LOL. Speaking of Harry, here are a few shots of him swallowing a Tilapia I helped him catch several days ago.




Hey, Harry the Heron is back! Nice shots serendipidy.


----------



## dolina (Jan 3, 2014)

Those cock fighters looking great guys!


----------



## Harv (Jan 4, 2014)

Mute Swan.....






Thanks for looking.


----------



## rpt (Jan 4, 2014)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. Speaking of Harry, here are a few shots of him swallowing a Tilapia I helped him catch several days ago.
> ...


I was missing him. Thanks.

You know what else I miss? Gary's eagles and wild life shots!

Gary, we are missing the samples of your skill!


----------



## rpt (Jan 4, 2014)

Harv said:


> Mute Swan.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely one Harv!


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2014)

Harv said:


> Mute Swan.....
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Lovely shot. Nicely done Harv.


----------



## Harv (Jan 4, 2014)

Click said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > Mute Swan.....
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 4, 2014)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 4, 2014)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



It was discovering anything 1DX and Garry's eagles that brought me to CR and then when I went to show them to a friend they were gone. 

Seems wherever humans congregate there are problems of one sort or another. I used to think we could take a lesson from the chickadees and then I saw two of them fighting over a little bathing pool. Generally though, CR is a pretty decent place thanks to the likes of Serendipidy to mention just one name. And this is one of the best threads, pretty warm and fuzzy.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2014)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > LOL. Speaking of Harry, here are a few shots of him swallowing a Tilapia I helped him catch several days ago.
> ...



Thanks Click. I neglected him for awhile out of boredom.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2014)

dolina said:


> Those cock fighters looking great guys!



Thanks dolina. I always look forward to your photos...they never disappoint.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Jack, thank you for those very kind words. I used to frequent other websites, but now spend most of my time here. There are so many great people who are helpful and give great advice. The photos posted on this site are so amazing. I also was blown away by Gary's wildlife and bird photos. I do miss him and his shots, but I guess all good things end sometime.

Talking about nature, 2 weeks ago I discovered a mother duck with 6 babies in the canal by my house. The father must have been killed and she may have an injured wing. Over the next few days, there were 5 then 4 and now only 2 babies left. I feed them bread every day since they seem so hungry. Another mallard pair arrived about a week ago and they harass and attack the mother and her 2 ducklings. Several times I saw the male almost drown the baby ducks. I hope they survive. Nature can be very cruel.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2014)

Harv said:


> Mute Swan.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stunningly beautiful portrait Harv. The pose is perfect and the light is amazing. I would put this on my living room wall.


----------



## Harv (Jan 4, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > Mute Swan.....
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Folks.
I have been working my way through this topic admiring some of the fabulous pictures and working up the courage to post some of mine. I Still haven't got to the end yet, too many excellent pictures.
I know mine are not great, but the story is not too bad. 
We have had high tides and winds driving them, causing flooding. I thought I would go take some pictures of the flooding but these guys thought I was there to take their pictures (or feed them?). The juvenile thought he should get a close up, every time I moved back a bit he advanced! I don't think I managed to get him far enough back to be outside MFD. Whilst I was photographing the mature swan the juvenile was pulling on the glove on my left hand, not helping to get steady pics. Did I mention it was raining sideways dull and overcast hence the low shutter speeds. 
I shoot jpeg and raw but have never managed to get to grips with raw processing but realise that I could improve my images if I knew what to do! I have tried DPP and UFRaw for GIMP, but have no idea what to change or by how much! :-[ :-\


All taken with 7D Sigma 17-70mm exp+1/3 Jpegs straight from camera, see reason above!

Img 3588 F4.0, 1/60 ISO-400 @ 70mm 
Img 3595 F5.0, 1/100 ISO-400 @ 17mm
Img 3600 F5.6, 1/200 ISO-400 @ 58mm

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Folks.
A few more pics, this gull had just been part of a feeding frenzy. I was leaning aginst the sea wall for extra stability, and edging towards him a foot at a time, he was very tollerant and allowed me to close up by several feet.
I have tried to AFMA the lens, but I think from these images that it is still front focusing, focus was on the eye each time. I guess focus on the wall and tweak is not that good!
This set was taken using ISO 3200 to see what sort of results I would get after reading so many posts saying that they wouldn't risk going past ISO 800 or 1600 etc, now I have the experimental images as I mentioned above I have no idea how to PP them! :-[ :

All Taken with 7D and Sigma 150-500 OS. +1/3 stop

Img 3219 F6.4 1/200 ISO-3200 @ 500mm Are you sneaking towards me?
Img 3228 F6.4 1/320 ISO-3200 @ 500mm 
Img 3230 F6.4 1/250 ISO-3200 @ 313mm You are getting closer aren't you?
Img 3236 F5.6 1/250 ISO-3200 @ 267mm I moved again and he left, I guess I found his comfort level.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice pictures Valvebounce. Keep posting.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 5, 2014)

Click said:


> Nice pictures Valvebounce. Keep posting.



+1...very nice.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 5, 2014)

It gets boring if only the same folk contribute so keep posting and working at improving. You're doing well. 

Most people are more advanced here using Photo Shop but I've only worked with Canon DPP. 

If I can be of help email me a private message and I can guide you with what I've learned about DPP in my almost one year using it. It allows basic adjustments to raw images and some tweaking of sharpness based on the lens used, etc., and is worthwhile.

Jack


----------



## Northstar (Jan 5, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> A few more pics, this gull had just been part of a feeding frenzy. I was leaning aginst the sea wall for extra stability, and edging towards him a foot at a time, he was very tollerant and allowed me to close up by several feet.
> I have tried to AFMA the lens, but I think from these images that it is still front focusing, focus was on the eye each time. I guess focus on the wall and tweak is not that good!
> This set was taken using ISO 3200 to see what sort of results I would get after reading so many posts saying that they wouldn't risk going past ISO 800 or 1600 etc, now I have the experimental images as I mentioned above I have no idea how to PP them! :-[ :
> ...



if I may offer an opinion. yes, these images are a slightly out of focus, maybe a bit front focused, but part of the problem is that the sigma 150-50 is not too sharp at 500mm and f6.3. check out this link to the digital picture lens image quality database...it gets noticeably better at f8. this is something you should keep in mind with this lens.

most here like to read the description about you got the shot and your settings...thanks for doing that! (i could just visualize you inching along the sea wall towards the bird camera at the ready)

keep posting!

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=683&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=0&LensComp=687&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=3&APIComp=0


----------



## J.R. (Jan 5, 2014)

Coppersmith Blue Throated Barbet


----------



## J.R. (Jan 5, 2014)

same bird ... another shot!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Folks.
Click, Serendipidy, thanks for that, I really like the pics that you guys have posted over the time, and love the Harry fishing story! 
Jack, I really like your pics especially the tall furry bird that forced you off your seat! Thank you for your offer, expect to hear from me at some point! ;D 
Northstar, I just recently read a post stating the same, possibly by you, unfortunately I already had the ISO up to 3200 and believed this was as high as I should risk to get any kind of keeper pics! So to have any chance of getting a picture I didn't dare reduce the speed any lower, already well below the 1/focal length even taking in to account a couple of stops of OS. I will be taking the F8 on board but it always looks to me from image history like I will be in the high ISO range, which is the best trade off, ISO noise lens sharp or less ISO noise lens less sharp? 

How do you all post? Attach reduced size images to posting, hyperlink from personal website or link from Internet based storage service, which service, read too much about loosing rights on certain sites, got confused and, put bluntly, quit!

All do I need to have a colour calibrated monitor (colour monkey or similar) to even start to edit or is the basic colour calibration provided by monitor software following the instructions manually close enough? 

Will try to find some more bird pics later, I don't have many worthy of showing! 
Thank you folks for a morale boost, I needed it, I do have feelings but am not easily offended by constructive criticism so feel free to offer it up.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Coppersmith Barbet



Beautiful colored bird. Great shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 5, 2014)

Graham, you will see shots here from folk that really know what they are doing and get fabulous results and you'll see shots from beginners like me who are dogedly persistent and luck out from time to time. The part I like is that in the last year I'm steadily lucking out more often. 

I got some good advice from a friend - find a place where you know the birds frequent and go there and just remain stationary, and they'll come. No doubt there are exceptions to this rule but it really works. I was still as a mouse catching the odd warbler with 300 X2 when right at my feet out comes this baby muskrat who proceeded to eat for maybe 5 minutes giving me some wonderful shots and a great feeling that lasted a week!  One of the few times I wished I had 300 X1.4, same with that moose - and it came to me not vice versa. Often creatures are more curious than we realize.

And so far I haven't even used anything close to a blind. On the other hand there are birds I won't get without a blind so maybe this year that'll be in the works. What a way to enjoy retirement.

Hey everyone remember to add the information as Northstar suggests! It makes it more interesting, including what was transpiring during the shot and hopefully ID of the bird.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Jan 5, 2014)

Click said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Coppersmith Barbet
> ...


Fantastic shot J.R.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 6, 2014)

A couple of visitors in the back yard today.... 

(I think the Blue Jay was trying to take off with the entire feeder)


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2014)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



+1...absolutely gorgeous! well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> A couple of visitors in the back yard today....
> 
> (I think the Blue Jay was trying to take off with the entire feeder)



Lol. It does look like he was trying to fly away with it. Good thing it was securely fastened. ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2014)

Some more Harry shots from 2 days ago. 5D3, 100-400L @ 400mm, handheld, 1/1250, f/6.3, 640 ISO.



Harry the Heron, my fishing partner by EricJ777, on Flickr




Harry the Heron, my fishing partner by EricJ777, on Flickr




Harry the Heron, my fishing partner by EricJ777, on Flickr




Harry the Heron, my fishing partner by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 6, 2014)

I hope Harry has a long life cause it could be devastating if not! I imagine he's as close as a pet dog. Just one Harry??

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> I hope Harry has a long life cause it could be devastating if not! I imagine he's as close as a pet dog. Just one Harry??
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,

Well, there is another smaller (younger, maybe female) Heron that has been hanging around my house for several months. It's the one Harry chases off if she gets too close or crosses the street to his fishing spot. Harry has the territory across the street and this new arrival (I'll name her Harriet) stays on my side in a tree in my yard. She has watched me fish with Harry and now wants to do it too. When I walk out of my house now, Harriet calls to me (something Harry never does...he's the strong silent type). I have used several loaves of bread with Harriet, but she has not caught one fish with me yet. She also was more afraid but is getting more used to me and bolder. It's funny, but they both now will break up the bread with their beaks and re-arrange the pieces in front of them to entice the fish.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 6, 2014)

Fascinating! The best I could ever do was to get the neighbors dog to accompany me on a walk. Maybe I'll start feeding the ducks this spring at my pond.  Not enough humans around here.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm very happy to see some pictures from Harry. Nice shots serendipidy, keep posting


----------



## Northstar (Jan 6, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Harry has a long life cause it could be devastating if not! I imagine he's as close as a pet dog. Just one Harry??
> ...



Interesting!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Jack.
I applaud your attitude towards naming. If the idiot on the local highways dept had felt like you we wouldn't have a road that currently bears a name different from the 1966 O/S map, even after locals including bus service providers and drivers complained! It can only take one image misnamed and a few people less knowledgable to agree and then something gets changed for good. 
Far Better to leave it with a question mark for someone knowledgable to identify.

Cheers Graham.



Jack Douglas said:


> Well your guess may be right. It tends to bother me to not assign a name and then it also bothers me to assign one that I worry is wrong. I know, who cares. Unfortunately that's not the way I was raised.
> 
> Anyway here is another shot that is slightly different, barely showing any yellow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Jon
You post this shot one post after saying the 7D is holding you back? If that is the case this just reinforces the notion that it is not the gear but the photographer that makes the image, it is just a beautiful shot. Well done, I'd be totally chuffed if I could get shots like that! 
On the up side I can't even think of blaming my camera when you can produce shots like this. : really got to look at some better glass, wish list is growing! ;D

Cheers Graham.



jrista said:


> My new favorite hawk photo! Just made it a couple hours ago at sunset:
> 
> *Ferruginous Hawk: 7D + 600/4 II, 1/400s f/6.3 @ ISO 400*


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi, How did you get him to look straight down the lens. I hope he didn't end up where he was looking or do you have a white tube full of feathers? ;D

Lovely action packed shot. Thanks for posting.

Cheers Graham.



SevenDUser said:


> Canon 7D 400mm L f5.6


----------



## chauncey (Jan 7, 2014)

My egrets and herons are gone for the winter, replaced by these...things.








.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2014)

chauncey said:


> My egrets and herons are gone for the winter, replaced by these...things.



Very nice shots chauncey. Well done.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 7, 2014)

chauncey said:


> My egrets and herons are gone for the winter, replaced by these...things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these are quite nice...the detail in the second one is stellar!


----------



## J.R. (Jan 7, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Thanks a lot guys!

This one here is the Green Barbet!


----------



## J.R. (Jan 7, 2014)

Great Tit ... a relative of the Chikadees, not as friendly though


----------



## steven kessel (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm calling this one "Getting the duck outta here." 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 320, f6.3 @ 1/2500, aperture control mode.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 7, 2014)

Lovely shots, all!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2014)

J.R. said:


> This one here is the Green Barbet!





J.R. said:


> Great Tit ... a relative of the Chikadees, not as friendly though




Great shots J.R. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> I'm calling this one "Getting the duck outta here." 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 320, f6.3 @ 1/2500, aperture control mode.



Beautifull shot. Well done Steven.


----------



## Maxaperture (Jan 7, 2014)

chauncey said:


> My egrets and herons are gone for the winter, replaced by these...things.
> 
> these are quite nice...the detail in the second one is stellar!


 
Stunning, and yes, stellar detail.


----------



## Maxaperture (Jan 7, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> 
> This one here is the Green Barbet!



Wow!!
Is that wild, do you live where you can get shots of these guys in the wild?
Awesome.
I'm not jealous, I'm not jealous, OK, I'm jealous.....


----------



## Maxaperture (Jan 7, 2014)

European Blackbird, shot near where I live in London, UK.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2014)

Maxaperture said:


> European Blackbird, shot near where I live in London, UK.



Awesome. I really like this picture. Well done Maxaperture.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 8, 2014)

Raven in the setting sun.... and a zoom in of the reflection in the eye...


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Raven in the setting sun.... and a zoom in of the reflection in the eye...



Beautiful light in your picture. Very nice shot.


----------



## TeenTog (Jan 8, 2014)

Shot in Yellowstone NP


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 8, 2014)

The incredibly rare (some say legendary, some say mythical), Cyclops Owl 

and no, the image is NOT photoshopped....


----------



## J.R. (Jan 8, 2014)

Maxaperture said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot guys!
> ...



Thanks!

I live in India, at the foothills of the Himalayan mountains to be more precise. The birds I click are all out in the wild as I am lucky to have ready access to nearby forest areas which witness a lot of migration activity. 

In any event, ever since I started shooting birds, I was surprised as to how many of them are there out in the wild - even parks and wastelands - It's a classic case of - the more I see, the more I see. 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> The incredibly rare (some say legendary, some say mythical), Cyclops Owl
> 
> and no, the image is NOT photoshopped....



Very nice shot Don. I like your Cyclops Owl ;D


----------



## chauncey (Jan 8, 2014)

Northstar...thanks for the humbling comments.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2014)

TeenTog said:


> Shot in Yellowstone NP



Very nice image. Lovely bird. Well done TeenTog.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 8, 2014)

These images are from my recent trip to Australia. In San Remo - Phillip Island Beach (Victoria - Australia), this old lady feeds wild Pelicans & Stingray fish everyday at 12 noon ... she does this to raise awareness & funds for wildlife conservation. What is incredible about it is that these wild Pelicans and the Stingray fish come to the beach everyday at exactly the same time to get their free meal ... its quite a sight to see and an amazing experience. Also, during the feeding time, the Pelicans are jostling and fighting for the right spot, creating lots of noise ... but once the feeding time is over, all the Pelicans gracefully & peacefully leave the place, in a orderly fashion ... the whole seen is quite amusing.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 8, 2014)

Couple more from San Remo beach during Pelican and Sting ray feeding time


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 8, 2014)

These are wild Parakeets at Dandenong Ranges (Victoria, Australia) ... although they are wild, they look for free food from visitors ... a very beautiful place with lots of wild Australian birds.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 8, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> These are wild Parakeets at Dandenong Ranges (Victoria, Australia) ... although they are wild, they look for free food from visitors ... a very beautiful place with lots of wild Australian birds.


You are defenitely spoiled down there 

... I think I´ll go outside and see if I can find a crow or sparrow ... or something ...


----------



## rpt (Jan 8, 2014)

Click said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Raven in the setting sun.... and a zoom in of the reflection in the eye...
> ...


+1

Excellent picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 8, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > These are wild Parakeets at Dandenong Ranges (Victoria, Australia) ... although they are wild, they look for free food from visitors ... a very beautiful place with lots of wild Australian birds.
> ...



Quite disgusting isn't it!  My newly hung feeder is attracting chickadees and nuthatches in all their spelendid colors.

Jack


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 8, 2014)

One more Pelican from Sam Remo Beach


----------



## sparkie (Jan 8, 2014)

Blue tit, photographed in my garden in The Netherlands.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2014)

sparkie said:


> Blue tit, photographed in my garden in The Netherlands.



Excellent shot.... and Welcome to CR


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 8, 2014)

Click said:


> sparkie said:
> 
> 
> > Blue tit, photographed in my garden in The Netherlands.
> ...


+1 - wonderful photo and welcome!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey sparkie I'll trade my chickadee for your tit and even throw in a nuthatch to boot.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Jan 9, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > sparkie said:
> ...



+1 Again. I need to travel more.

One of the plain ole Western Bluebird males that decided to perch in front of me this last Sunday.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 9, 2014)

ERHP that's one beautiful bluebird shot. It appears a deeper color than I'm used to. Where abouts was it shot?

Jack


----------



## sparkie (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks to Click, Mackguyver, Jack Douglas and ERHP for your warm welcome and kind words.

Ha Ha Jack, Your offer made me chuckle. It's a very fair one though; Nuthatches aren't a common sight here.

Your picture of the Chickadee is very nice as is the Bluebird from ERHP. It reminded me of the Vera Lynn song: 

There'll be bluebirds over
The white cliffs of Dover
Tomorrow
Just you wait and see.....

Getting homesick now!

Mind you, I thought the Bluebird was native to North America so I don't know why they'd be flying over Dover?

Thanks again
Terry (sparkie)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 9, 2014)

Long a go some crazy Englishman (maybe a distant relative of mine) brought over a sparrow and it took over Canada. Why not some pretty little blue tit or .....

Oh well, it has fit in nicely with the crows and magpies; cheap, caw, sqawk! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2014)

ERHP said:


> One of the plain ole Western Bluebird males that decided to perch in front of me this last Sunday.



Beautiful shot. Nicely done ERHP


----------



## J.R. (Jan 9, 2014)

Click said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > One of the plain ole Western Bluebird males that decided to perch in front of me this last Sunday.
> ...



+1 ... Lovely


----------



## J.R. (Jan 9, 2014)

sparkie said:


> Blue tit, photographed in my garden in The Netherlands.



Beautiful


----------



## Eldar (Jan 9, 2014)

ERHP said:


> One of the plain ole Western Bluebird males that decided to perch in front of me this last Sunday.


Very nice. Superb background!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 9, 2014)

Sun Parakeet or Sun Conure (Aratinga solstitialis)


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Sun Parakeet or Sun Conure (Aratinga solstitialis)




Very nice shot. Beautiful colored bird. Well done.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 9, 2014)

Click said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Parakeet or Sun Conure (Aratinga solstitialis)
> ...


Thanks Click


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 10, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Sun Parakeet or Sun Conure (Aratinga solstitialis)


Wow, that's sharp Reinz! Nice one!! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 10, 2014)

sparkie said:


> Blue tit, photographed in my garden in The Netherlands.


Nice!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 10, 2014)

ERHP said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Very nice! Very Sharp and Excellent Bokeh! Sweet!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 10, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> I'm calling this one "Getting the duck outta here." 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 320, f6.3 @ 1/2500, aperture control mode.



I need to get the Duck back on here more often! That's impressive and beautiful Steven! Superb!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 10, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Parakeet or Sun Conure (Aratinga solstitialis)
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Krob ... that was made with Sony a7+28-70 @70mm


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 10, 2014)

Duck near Hopetoun Falls, Otway Ranges, Cumberland River, Victoria, Australia 
5D MK III, 70-200mm lens, @200mm, f/2.8, ISO 3200, 1/320sec


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 10, 2014)

One more Duck near Hopetoun Falls, Otway Ranges, Cumberland River, Victoria, Australia


----------



## Northstar (Jan 10, 2014)

ERHP said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Fantastic shot...great color and bokeh!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 10, 2014)

Here's a White-faced-Heron (Egretta novaehollandiae) hunting for snake meat in the Cumberland River Bank, Victoria, Australia.


----------



## Menace (Jan 10, 2014)

Shower time


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2014)

Menace said:


> Shower time




Cute. Very nice picture Menace. Well done.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 10, 2014)

Menace said:


> Shower time


NICE!


----------



## Menace (Jan 10, 2014)

Click said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Shower time
> ...



Thanks Click.


----------



## Menace (Jan 10, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Shower time
> ...



Thanks Don Haines


----------



## jrista (Jan 10, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> One more Duck near Hopetoun Falls, Otway Ranges, Cumberland River, Victoria, Australia



Boy, he's a beauty!


----------



## ERHP (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Jack, sparkie, Click, J.R., Eldar, Krob78 and Northstar.

Jack, this one was near Cuyamaca Mountain in SoCal. They seem to congregate in small flocks of 8-10 with one or possibly two really bright males, who usually pick the more distant bushes. This guy was on the same branch for about 45 shots of varying poses before being spooked by an Acorn Woodpecker. 



Rienzphotoz said:


> Here's a White-faced-Heron (Egretta novaehollandiae) hunting for snake meat in the Cumberland River Bank, Victoria, Australia.



Cool Sequence!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for that ERHP. We used to have mountain bluebirds but now they are rare, maybe just becasue of the population expanding into the country. People put up bluebird boxes on fence posts and maybe I'll have to get into gear and start doing that. Probably tree swallows would take them over. Anyway, I don't recall ever seeing one so totally colorful, but maybe it's just been so long I don't remember accurately. Give us a few more shots!  It'll help me tough it out till spring. I did get shots of a brother and sister moose in the snow today so that helped a little!

And now I have a feeder and this was one of my first visitors. Unfortunately, I have back lighting.

Jack


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 11, 2014)

Menace said:


> Shower time


Awesome action shot


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 11, 2014)

jrista said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > One more Duck near Hopetoun Falls, Otway Ranges, Cumberland River, Victoria, Australia
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 11, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a White-faced-Heron (Egretta novaehollandiae) hunting for snake meat in the Cumberland River Bank, Victoria, Australia.
> ...


Thanks for the kinds words Ed ... I just saw your smugmug website ... awesome images, I really like the Bluebird image you posted here, very sharp with beautiful colors and great lighting ... a perfect bird photo.


----------



## Menace (Jan 11, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Shower time
> ...



Many thanks Rienzphotoz.


----------



## Morlin (Jan 11, 2014)

Have looked around a bit to see if you mentioned the camera and lens used for this picture but can´t find it so I ask instead =) Love the bokeh and sharpness. 

One of the plain ole Western Bluebird males that decided to perch in front of me this last Sunday.





[/quote]


----------



## ERHP (Jan 11, 2014)

Reinzphotoz, Thank you!

Morlin, sorry. Should have included it and keep forgetting PNG doesn't. 5D MK III, 600 f/4 v2 w/ 1.4TC V3, 1/1250 : f/6.3 : ISO 400.


----------



## slclick (Jan 11, 2014)

American White Pelicans, 5d3, 135L


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jan 12, 2014)

Barn Owl in the snow, Canon 5d mkii, 200mm F/2.8L ii


----------



## dolina (Jan 13, 2014)

Male Flaming Sunbird (Aethopyga flagrans) by alabang, on Flickr

The Flaming Sunbird (Aethopyga flagrans) is a species of bird in the Nectariniidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.

Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Male: Very colourful feathers.

Female: Less colourful feathers.

Philippine Birds

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flaming_Sunbird

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Ba%C3%B1os,_Laguna

Settings: 1/250 ƒ/5.6 ISO 1250 800mm

Retina Display: http://500px.com/photo/57450530


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2014)

Lovely shot Paolo. Nicely done.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 13, 2014)

slclick said:


> American White Pelicans, 5d3, 135L



I'm not a big fan of B&W photo, but this photo is quite amazing. cool


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 13, 2014)

slclick said:


> American White Pelicans, 5d3, 135L


That's pretty cool! 8)


----------



## Eldar (Jan 13, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely shot Paolo. Nicely done.


+1 I really enjoy your bird pictures. It's great to also get a good impression of the environment and again (I keep repeating myself here) the composition is very good.


----------



## dolina (Jan 13, 2014)

Handsome Sunbird (Aethopyga bella) by alabang, on Flickr

The Handsome Sunbird (Aethopyga bella) is a species of bird in the Nectariniidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.
Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests and subtropical or tropical moist montane forests.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handsome_Sunbird

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Baños,_Laguna

Settings: 1/200 ƒ/5.6 ISO 1250 800mm

Retina Display: http://500px.com/photo/57453244


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2014)

dolina said:


> The Handsome Sunbird (Aethopyga bella) is a species of bird in the Nectariniidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.
> Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests and subtropical or tropical moist montane forests.



Another great shot. Well done Sir.


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 13, 2014)

Laughing gulls (Leucophaeus atricilla) in winter plumage. In summer, the gray, mottled hood becomes solid black.

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/laughing_gull/id




1.




2.





3.





4.




5. If I remember correctly, this one is a little more brownish and not as much white, indicating he was a juvenile.





6. People visiting this park frequently feed the birds (probably not a good thing) but it does guarantee quite a show when the food comes out. This family was tossing bits of food in the air and I was able to catch the action at just the right moment with them nicely framed among the flock, everyone engaged with the action, and the little boy excitedly pointing to them.


Everything shot with 5DIII and 70-200 2.8L II IS. Because they are so used to people, they let you get pretty close so I didn't have to do any cropping on these close ups.


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 13, 2014)

Ring billed gull (Larus delawarensis)





This guy and the laughing gull in shot #4 of my previous post were constantly fighting for possession of the top of this post. One would perch, the other would swoop in and harass his opponent until he vacated, the victor would perch, and then the whole cycle started over again.


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2014)

gbchriste said:


> Laughing gulls (Leucophaeus atricilla) in winter plumage. In summer, the gray, mottled hood becomes solid black.
> 
> 
> Everything shot with 5DIII and 70-200 2.8L II IS. Because they are so used to people, they let you get pretty close so I didn't have to do any cropping on these close ups.



Great series gbchriste. I especially like the fifth one. Nicely done.


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 14, 2014)

Click said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > Laughing gulls (Leucophaeus atricilla) in winter plumage. In summer, the gray, mottled hood becomes solid black.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 14, 2014)

Tawny Frogmouth.
On a hot summers day (43.2c at last count) I spotted this guy/gal trying to keep out of the heat. I've heard it at night in my garden, and there's the tell tale signs of their droppings around the veggie garden.
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2014)

43 C - ouch, I've almost fainted, -10 C here. Very cute and nice shot.

Jack


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 14, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> 43 C - ouch, I've almost fainted, -10 C here. Very cute and nice shot.


Thanks Jack. It actually topped 44c at one stage  While I love the cold, not so sure about -10c 

Just went out to see if it was still around, but its moved trees. I'm hoping its alright, as we tend to have birds and possums collapsing with heat exhaustion on days like this.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2014)

"Not sure about -10 C"; that's not COLD!  Seriously, I don't know how you can function at 44 C - WOW!

Jack


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 14, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Seriously, I don't know how you can function at 44 C - WOW!


Slowly


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Tawny Frogmouth.
> On a hot summers day (43.2c at last count) I spotted this guy/gal trying to keep out of the heat. I've heard it at night in my garden, and there's the tell tale signs of their droppings around the veggie garden.
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC.



Very cute bird. Nice shot Mr Bean.

43C.. it's time for a cold beer or iced tea. 8)


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 14, 2014)

A dunlin feeding. 

This is one of a series of closeups trying to image the feeding mechanics of this long billed bird. They seem to have long thin BLUE tongues. I was pleasantly pleased by this shot in that it also shows the beautiful plumage of this shorebird.

Another interesting detail is the double highlight in the eye. I guess one is the direct sun and the second is the sun reflected off the water.

f7,ISO 400, 1000th - late afternoon sun, handheld .


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2014)

I like your shot Jeff. Well done.


----------



## Harv (Jan 14, 2014)

Male Red-bellied Woodpecker...


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2014)

Harv said:


> Male Red-bellied Woodpecker...




Great shot Harv. Beautiful light and bokeh.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 14, 2014)

Click said:


> Harv said:
> 
> 
> > Male Red-bellied Woodpecker...
> ...



+1
Fantastic...I love it.


----------



## Harv (Jan 14, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Harv said:
> ...



Thank you very much.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Tawny Frogmouth.
> On a hot summers day (43.2c at last count) I spotted this guy/gal trying to keep out of the heat. I've heard it at night in my garden, and there's the tell tale signs of their droppings around the veggie garden.
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC.



Love the Image, well done, and in that heat, very well done.

January 03rd My Family & I drove through a place in Queensland Australia called Birdsville (no kidding, that's what they named the Town), we had to stop for fuel as the next fuel was a light year away, 45.1c, and later in the day they recorded 48c, only melted tough people live here.

I managed to take no Images anywhere near Birdsville, I was worried the 1Dx would burst into Flames.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2014)

Edward, I like CR for the humour as much as the photos! 

Jack


----------



## dolina (Jan 15, 2014)

Grey-throated Sunbird (Anthreptes griseigularis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Grey-throated Sunbird (Anthreptes griseigularis) is a species of bird in the Nectariniidae family. It is found in a wide range of semi-open wooded habitats in the northern and eastern part of the Philippines. It is often considered a subspecies of the Brown-throated Sunbird, but the two differ consistently in measurements and plumage, and there is no evidence of intergradation between them.[1] It has not been rated by BirdLife International (and consequently IUCN), but is generally common and therefore unlikely to be threatened.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey-throated_Sunbird

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Banos,_California

Retina Display: http://500px.com/photo/57452030


----------



## dolina (Jan 15, 2014)

Corrected location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Ba%C3%B1os,_Laguna


----------



## streestandtheatres (Jan 15, 2014)

A kestrel in Sydney.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 15, 2014)

streestandtheatres, cool, now add a caption! 

Jack


----------



## jrista (Jan 15, 2014)

Had the "Invasion of the Bushtits!" today. Huge horde of them blasted through a few times, giving me some opportunities to photograph these hilarious little fuzzballs. The light was terrible, as it was overcast and snowing...and the 7D utterly sucks in this kind of light. But, the birds were fun!












Read the whole story of the invasion at my blog.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 15, 2014)

jrista said:


> Had the "Invasion of the Bushtits!" today. Huge horde of them blasted through a few times, giving me some opportunities to photograph these hilarious little fuzzballs. The light was terrible, as it was overcast and snowing...and the 7D utterly sucks in this kind of light. But, the birds were fun!


Very nice pics Jon, and very interesting story on your blog ... for some reason, the first time I read the first line of your post, I read it as: "Invastion of the Bull$hits today. Huge horde of them ba$tards ..." ;D


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Zebra Finch


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2014)

Menace said:


> Zebra Finch



Very nice shot Menace. Well done.


----------



## dolina (Jan 15, 2014)

Rechop




Grey-throated Sunbird (Anthreptes griseigularis) by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## chauncey (Jan 15, 2014)

Been working on my posing techniques using Pavlov's conditioning. :
Look at my left shoulder...





And now my right shoulder please...





Had to do some blending as they were too close...those are 17" tall @ 300ppi


----------



## Harv (Jan 15, 2014)

Mandarin drake...


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2014)

chauncey said:


> Been working on my posing techniques using Pavlov's conditioning. :
> Look at my left shoulder...
> 
> And now my right shoulder please...
> ...



Lovely shots. Well done chauncey.


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2014)

Harv said:


> Mandarin drake...



Beautiful colored duck. Nicely done.


----------



## ftico (Jan 15, 2014)

Snowy in the Wind. What a winter for shooting these fellas! 70d+400mm 5.6L. 

After reading a post by Neuro (thanks!) reporting some data on ISO vs DR level, i switched from using consistently ISO 200 - ISO 400 - ISO 800 (as I was used to do on my T2i) to using ISO 320 and ISO 640. Here you can find some data.

http://home.comcast.net/~NikonD70/Charts/PDR.htm#OMD%20EM-5,D700

The overall impression in real world use is that the shots are much cleaner, especially in large uniformly colored areas. Much happier with these settings - the only drawback is that the highspeed shooting seems to be a tad slower, but nothing worrying (I still got at least 10 shots with AI servo, handheld).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 15, 2014)

ftico, please send some of those guys to central Alberta!!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 15, 2014)

Since being recently converted to the ranks of trickery ;D, here's the backdrop I hope you'll be seeing more of. How long till someone finds this an attractive roost?? 

Jack


----------



## jrista (Jan 15, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Since being recently converted to the ranks of trickery ;D, here's the backdrop I hope you'll be seeing more of. How long till someone finds this an attractive roost??
> 
> Jack



Haha! Welcome aboard!  I have a similar setup in my back yard right now, where I got those Bushtit shots:


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jan 16, 2014)

Just a Robin


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 16, 2014)

ftico said:


> Snowy in the Wind. What a winter for shooting these fellas! 70d+400mm 5.6L.
> 
> Nice shot !
> 
> Out here on Martha's Vineyard there were over 20 sighted on the christmas bird count. Thats a lot of birds for a small island - even more out on Nantucket !


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 16, 2014)

The snowy invasion has everybody out shooting here on Martha's Vineyard.

100-400mm ISO 250, 1000th, f5.6


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 16, 2014)

"Just a Robin", maybe, but they are most dear to our hearts come spring. Very sweet!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 16, 2014)

jrista, now you got that off your chest, you'll feel better. 

I looked for that chair and found one at Canadian Tire that looks the same, around $100. What's your opinion of that particular chair and is there anything else that might be preferable? That's better than the open lawn chair that I parked at "my" pond during the summer (actually my acreage backs onto county reserve so technically it's not "my" pond (another confession). ;D

Jack


----------



## jrista (Jan 16, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> jrista, now you got that off your chest, you'll feel better.
> 
> I looked for that chair and found one at Canadian Tire that looks the same, around $100. What's your opinion of that particular chair and is there anything else that might be preferable? That's better than the open lawn chair that I parked at "my" pond during the summer (actually my acreage backs onto county reserve so technically it's not "my" pond (another confession). ;D
> 
> Jack



Your lucky to have land. I live in the suburbs, so I don't have nearly as much space for a really good bird setup, let alone a pond! 

As for the chair, it's excellent. There are little huts that fit multiple people, tall huts for standing in, etc. But this chair is really the best option. It can be a bit of a pain to get the telescope with a big white lens to fit into initially, but once it's done and you have the lens pointing out the front window, you can sit in it for hours and the birds really don't know your there. You can even make sounds, talk on the phone, whatever...so long as your inside that "odd looking big bush", they just don't care. The moment you poke your head out, though, they all scatter. 

I spent $80 on mine on a sale at NatureScapes.net. I think the regular price was $99. Definitely worth it, though.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 16, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> jrista, now you got that off your chest, you'll feel better.
> 
> I looked for that chair and found one at Canadian Tire that looks the same, around $100. What's your opinion of that particular chair and is there anything else that might be preferable? That's better than the open lawn chair that I parked at "my" pond during the summer (actually my acreage backs onto county reserve so technically it's not "my" pond (another confession). ;D
> 
> Jack


I picked up one at Canadian Tire that is about 4 feet square on the base and sits about 5 feet high.... It is sitting out in the yard with a comfortable folding chair in it... and I must also confess that there is a long extension cord and a small space heater.... takes the edge off of things when you are shooting below -10.... and it is also within WiFi range of the house... (Roughing it is for amateurs)... I was sitting in it on the weekend trying to catch chickadees in flight (DARN THAT'S HARD!!!) and this lovely lady ran through the yard..


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 16, 2014)

I suppose there are people who think we are crazy.  Heater, now that's a great idea but what if it catches fire? 

Don, I'm sure the turkey provided at least a bit of a thrill, it's very nice.

Now I have to see if they have that chair in stock right now. I'm thinking heater, tripod, tracker and night sky, in comfort!

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Jan 16, 2014)

Some great ideas for the yard, or anywhere for that matter, Jack and jrista. I actually laughed reading your post Don(roughing it). I've gotten most of mine by backing into a bush but a full blind would probably be better. Some of you might have seen this video by Cornell.

Spoon-billed Sandpiper: Hatch

Nice Mandarin closeup Harv! Supposedly we have one or two here but they were imports 

Loving the snowies, ftico and IslanderMV. Still a tough call, 80F clear weather or snow, freezing temps and snowies.


----------



## jrista (Jan 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > jrista, now you got that off your chest, you'll feel better.
> ...



Haha! Indeed!  I do pretty much the same thing...I have a little space heater in mine on the cold days, too. Actually, if you put small stones on the bottom edge of the tent, and zip up tight around the lens, it actually holds heat in pretty darn well, even when the temperature is -10. 

As for the Chickadees in flight, you should get Alan Murphy's eBooks. He has some good setup tricks in there that helps a LOT. All the best songbird/passerine BIF shots are setups...it's pretty much the only way to do it. The trick is getting them to land a short way away from "the treat"...seed, berries, suet, whatever...so that they will make that short little "flight" between the initial perch and their goal in a known spot. Then, you basically just point your lens towards one spot, leave it there, and fire away the moment the bird looks like it's going to take off from that initial perch.

Of course, that doesn't necessarily mean you'll get any shots. I have yet to create a setup where birds will land first on my special perch, then fly to the treat bar... They always seem to find a more amenable perch from which they launch their attack on the food, so I don't have any passerine flight shots I consider keepers yet. I think part of my problem is space...I only have a quarter acre of land, and everything is pretty tight and close. I want to give some setups out at the nearby state parks a try, see of I can lure some ground fowl and some passerines into a handy little setup and get some better shots.


----------



## jrista (Jan 16, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Some great ideas for the yard, or anywhere for that matter, Jack and jrista. I actually laughed reading your post Don(roughing it). I've gotten most of mine by backing into a bush but a full blind would probably be better. Some of you might have seen this video by Cornell.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Awesome video! Hadn't seen that before, guy did a great job. I know some Spotted Sandpipers nested and hatched chicks around the Cottonwood Creek Wetland near me last year. I should set up my blind out there this year, and see if I can capture some good shots. I never brought my blind last year, and man, daddy piper did his job well. I figure if I could get set up before sunrise, I could probably get some good shots and maybe video of the pipers around Cottonwood Creek this year.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 16, 2014)

This last Saturday I decided to head to a local slough even though it was hazy(marine layer) and a bit of smoke was coming from somewhere. There were a few ducks that drifted within minimal focus range while they were dabbling but the real treat was as the light started to go. In the forested section a flock of House Sparrows started a ruckus and then a whoosh of wings, a shape flew away from them into a tree next to me. I spent the next 15 minutes watching a juvenile Cooper's Hawk have a meal and preen less than 20' away. Here's a shot of it taking a break between the appetizer and main course. 5D MK III, 600 f/4 v2 w/ 1.4TC III(Wish I had removed it but didn't want to disturb the hawk) 1/160 : f/5.6 : ISO 2000


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 16, 2014)

ERHP, what good fortune and what a great sharp shot. I enjoy the details when they are provided. I assume you were too close to get the full bird?

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Jan 16, 2014)

Jack, Thanks! If I had stopped shooting to take the 1.4X off, I might have gotten everything in the frame. Was really concerned that the required movements would cause the hawk to fly off but after it was over, I believe it might have been possible.


----------



## Menace (Jan 16, 2014)

Click said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Zebra Finch
> ...



Thank you Click.


----------



## jrista (Jan 16, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Jack, Thanks! If I had stopped shooting to take the 1.4X off, I might have gotten everything in the frame. Was really concerned that the required movements would cause the hawk to fly off but after it was over, I believe it might have been possible.



I say stick with your instincts in the field. Hindsight doesn't tell you as much as having that in-person presence does. I've often been in the same situation, thinking I could have taken off the TC...but usually, the birds I photograph just don't sit still for long, and taking the time to switch the TC in the middle of photographing an interesting sequence usually results in losing the moment.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 16, 2014)

ERHP said:


> This last Saturday I decided to head to a local slough even though it was hazy(marine layer) and a bit of smoke was coming from somewhere. There were a few ducks that drifted within minimal focus range while they were dabbling but the real treat was as the light started to go. In the forested section a flock of House Sparrows started a ruckus and then a whoosh of wings, a shape flew away from them into a tree next to me. I spent the next 15 minutes watching a juvenile Cooper's Hawk have a meal and preen less than 20' away. Here's a shot of it taking a break between the appetizer and main course. 5D MK III, 600 f/4 v2 w/ 1.4TC III(Wish I had removed it but didn't want to disturb the hawk) 1/160 : f/5.6 : ISO 2000



What a good story ERHP! And a great capture...love the detail that can be seen in the Hawk's head.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 16, 2014)

Gang Gang, male. Not his best pose as we were all putting up with a 46c day. He, and his mate were sitting in a wattle in my front garden for most of the day. I had positioned a large water bowl under the bush, which they would use on occasion. Note that both hold their wings open, in an attempt to cool down, as much as you can in this heat 





Gang Gang, female.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 16, 2014)

ERHP said:


> This last Saturday I decided to head to a local slough even though it was hazy(marine layer) and a bit of smoke was coming from somewhere. There were a few ducks that drifted within minimal focus range while they were dabbling but the real treat was as the light started to go. In the forested section a flock of House Sparrows started a ruckus and then a whoosh of wings, a shape flew away from them into a tree next to me. I spent the next 15 minutes watching a juvenile Cooper's Hawk have a meal and preen less than 20' away. Here's a shot of it taking a break between the appetizer and main course. 5D MK III, 600 f/4 v2 w/ 1.4TC III(Wish I had removed it but didn't want to disturb the hawk) 1/160 : f/5.6 : ISO 2000


Very nice capture ERHP


----------



## Northstar (Jan 16, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Gang Gang, male. Not his best pose as we were all putting up with a 46c day. He, and his mate were sitting in a wattle in my front garden for most of the day. I had positioned a large water bowl under the bush, which they would use on occasion. Note that both hold their wings open, in an attempt to cool down, as much as you can in this heat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What an interesting looking bird...I'd never seen one before., thanks for posting. 46c is hot..wow.

By the way, it's funny to read about the unbearable heat there when it's unbearably cold here. (Wind chill is -20 degrees Fahrenheit)


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Northstar. They're part of the cockatoo family of birds. Not too afraid of people. In fact, the only reason I saw these two was I went to top up the water bowl, and the male was sitting in the bush, 2m from me.

Regarding the weather, Melbourne (Australia) has had a run of 4 days 40+c. Tomorrow is expected to be 42c, then a cool change and milder weather after that. I hope so. I can handle it, but these guys and other critters are really suffering.

This is the female, on a better day....


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> The snowy invasion has everybody out shooting here on Martha's Vineyard.
> 
> 100-400mm ISO 250, 1000th, f5.6



Lovely shots. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2014)

ERHP said:


> This last Saturday I decided to head to a local slough even though it was hazy(marine layer) and a bit of smoke was coming from somewhere. There were a few ducks that drifted within minimal focus range while they were dabbling but the real treat was as the light started to go. In the forested section a flock of House Sparrows started a ruckus and then a whoosh of wings, a shape flew away from them into a tree next to me. I spent the next 15 minutes watching a juvenile Cooper's Hawk have a meal and preen less than 20' away. Here's a shot of it taking a break between the appetizer and main course. 5D MK III, 600 f/4 v2 w/ 1.4TC III(Wish I had removed it but didn't want to disturb the hawk) 1/160 : f/5.6 : ISO 2000



Very nice shot ERHP. Well done.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

ERHP said:


> This last Saturday I decided to head to a local slough even though it was hazy(marine layer) and a bit of smoke was coming from somewhere. There were a few ducks that drifted within minimal focus range while they were dabbling but the real treat was as the light started to go. In the forested section a flock of House Sparrows started a ruckus and then a whoosh of wings, a shape flew away from them into a tree next to me. I spent the next 15 minutes watching a juvenile Cooper's Hawk have a meal and preen less than 20' away. Here's a shot of it taking a break between the appetizer and main course. 5D MK III, 600 f/4 v2 w/ 1.4TC III(Wish I had removed it but didn't want to disturb the hawk) 1/160 : f/5.6 : ISO 2000


*FANTABULOUS!* Good you did not remove the 1.4 TC, coz this makes a more compelling image.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 16, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> I suppose there are people who think we are crazy.  Heater, now that's a great idea but what if it catches fire?
> 
> Don, I'm sure the turkey provided at least a bit of a thrill, it's very nice.
> 
> ...


Warm boots are very important.... when you are walking around everything stays warm from body heat, but when you sit still you don't generate as much internal heat and it's the feet that feel it first... I have a pair of -80F rated sorrels left over from when I worked in the high arctic, they are too warm to use down south except if you are just standing around..


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2014)

First day of trickery. They love my stump! 

I chose 300 X1.4 and 1250th and ISO 800 F5.6 typical

Jack


----------



## Skatol (Jan 17, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> First day of trickery. They love my stump!
> 
> I chose 300 X1.4 and 1250th and ISO 800 F5.6 typical
> 
> Jack



Very cool. Think I'll have to try something like this. At least my wife wouldn't have to worry about me being away from home all weekend.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2014)

Skatol, a friend and I just sat on the deck for 1/2 an hour talking and got lots of shots. Now I'm thinking I'd like some different backdrops so I guess that's the downside of this approach. And the results tend to look a little "sanitized". If it's sunny tomorrow I'll try the bare 300. However, so far there are only 4 models that are volunteering for the shoot, so this could get a little boring in the long term! 

Guess prospective models will need to be paid more! 

Jack


----------



## jrista (Jan 17, 2014)

Skatol said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > First day of trickery. They love my stump!
> ...



Don't forget, you can create setups out in nature as well. I get a small selection of Colorado's 400+ bird species in my yard. I have to go elsewhere to photograph a greater species diversity. Alan Murphy has a bunch of tricks for setups in nature as well. I keep meaning to try a setup to get some good photographs of the local Pheasants (which are notoriously difficult to photograph as they are always hiding in the grass and brambles.)


----------



## jrista (Jan 17, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Skatol, a friend and I just sat on the deck for 1/2 an hour talking and got lots of shots. Now I'm thinking I'd like some different backdrops so I guess that's the downside of this approach. And the results tend to look a little "sanitized". If it's sunny tomorrow I'll try the bare 300. However, so far there are only 4 models that are volunteering for the shoot, so this could get a little boring in the long term!
> 
> Guess prospective models will need to be paid more!
> 
> Jack



Backdrops aren't a downside, they are the upside. Your setups should be mobile. Move them to wherever you want them, with whatever kind of backgrounds you need!! You can even create backgrounds by setting up things at a distance behind (and even in front of) your setup. When it comes to bird setup photography, the possibilities are almost infinite.

Regarding your shots. Looks like you are exposing for the sky. Don't do that. ;P Expose for the bird. It's ok if the sky is blown, the sky isn't your subject.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2014)

Great comments jrista. So you'd say my subjects are a little underexposed I take it. Yes, the posibilities are great with some creativity as you've suggested. Again, thanks for the encouragement!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Skatol, a friend and I just sat on the deck for 1/2 an hour talking and got lots of shots. Now I'm thinking I'd like some different backdrops so I guess that's the downside of this approach. And the results tend to look a little "sanitized". If it's sunny tomorrow I'll try the bare 300. However, so far there are only 4 models that are volunteering for the shoot, so this could get a little boring in the long term!
> 
> Guess prospective models will need to be paid more!
> 
> Jack




Beautiful Jack. Nicely done.


----------



## jrista (Jan 17, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Great comments jrista. So you'd say my subjects are a little underexposed I take it. Yes, the posibilities are great with some creativity as you've suggested. Again, thanks for the encouragement!
> 
> Jack



Aye, underexposed a bit. You should ETTR, expose to the right. In just about every exposure except those of overall low-key scenes that only contain darker tones, your histogram should always reach about half-way to two-thirds into the rightmost vertical bar. If your image is higher key, then the bulk of your histogram will bunch up towards the right (but, it shouldn't actually ride up the right hand edge unless you are purposely blowing some highlights, like the sky).

If you want to learn exposure from the absolute best, buy Art Morris' book "The Art of Bird Photography". His chapter on exposure explains it better than anything I've ever read, anywhere. His techniques for pre-setting exposure before you actually start taking pictures are exquisite. After reading his book (even after just reading that one chapter), you'll have a whole new idea of how photography works. 

(NOTE: You want to buy the original BOOK, not the eBook. The newer eBook has some good content, but it is the old classic book that actually has the good information on exposure. At the moment, to my knowledge, the only place you can buy this book is on Art Morris' web store.)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2014)

Jon, thanks my good man, I will be following your advice! That's exactly what I need to learn. In this day and age we are so fortunate to have so many good sources at our finger tips. I get so enthused at all the possibilities that are out there.

I got my star tracker today via UPS, what a well thought out precision unit! There is too much for me to wrap my head around in a short time, but at least I'll never be bored in my retirement.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks click, I try my best! 

Jack


----------



## candc (Jan 17, 2014)

bald eagles gather here in the winter because there is open water below the dams and the fishing is good and they like to roost in the bluffs


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2014)

Very nice picture candc. Well done.


----------



## candc (Jan 17, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice picture candc. Well done.



Thanks 
I love watching and taking pictures of all the birds but the eagles seem special to me. If anyone is in the area (Wisconsin) it's a good photo op time for eagles


----------



## Skatol (Jan 17, 2014)

candc said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice picture candc. Well done.
> ...


Agreed candc, it's wonderful to see the comeback of these powerful birds. Most have moved on from our area (PA/MD) but a few are still around.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2014)

Found another shot from today that is pretty cute. Gotta love these little guys - dee dee dee.

Jack


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 17, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> First day of trickery. They love my stump!
> 
> I chose 300 X1.4 and 1250th and ISO 800 F5.6 typical
> 
> Jack


Congratulations Jack ... your investment is paying off, that too pretty quickly. 
Wish you many more awesome birds posing for you on that stump. 
I have no knowledge of these kind of setups, but does anyone know if it helps in getting birds of prey if you put a dead rat or some meat?


----------



## Northstar (Jan 17, 2014)

candc said:


> bald eagles gather here in the winter because there is open water below the dams and the fishing is good and they like to roost in the bluffs



Beautiful shot!


----------



## Sashi (Jan 17, 2014)

Owl munching on a frog.....
........I think it's a frog


----------



## candc (Jan 17, 2014)

Sashi said:


> Owl munching on a frog.....
> ........I think it's a frog



great photo, looks like smeagol.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2014)

Sashi said:


> Owl munching on a frog.....
> ........I think it's a frog



Very nice shot Sashi.


----------



## Sashi (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks, and yes it does look smeagol!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 17, 2014)

candc said:


> looks like smeagol.


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 17, 2014)

The Snowy owl is still hanging around here.... The first 2 shots are with an SX-50 using a bit of the digital zoom. The third picture is as good as I could get with a 60D and a Sigma 120-400. For a toy p/s camera, it is amazing what you can get away with on the SX-50...


----------



## Menace (Jan 17, 2014)

Emu


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2014)

Rienzphotoz, I was thinking the same. Giving it more thought, I'd think that you could more or less judge by looking at road kill. I came upon a Golden Eagle that was helping devour a deer hit on the road, but in general by far the most likely is scavengers like magpies and crows. That's my best guess. I will be trying a variety of foods aimed at possibly getting a greater variety of models and would be interested if someone knows the special dishes that work.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2014)

Menace, thought for a moment that was my neighbor! She's just so cute.  

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Jan 18, 2014)

Sashi said:


> Owl munching on a frog.....
> ........I think it's a frog



Awesome! ...Was a frog


----------



## Eldar (Jan 18, 2014)

candc said:


> Sashi said:
> 
> 
> > Owl munching on a frog.....
> ...


Cool picture. But I actually think he looks like Gonzo from the Muppet Show


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 18, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Sashi said:
> 
> 
> > Owl munching on a frog.....
> ...



That is Awesome! You've gotta love it!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 18, 2014)

candc said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice picture candc. Well done.
> ...


That's what I'm talking about! Nice capture!


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 18, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> First day of trickery. They love my stump!
> 
> I chose 300 X1.4 and 1250th and ISO 800 F5.6 typical
> 
> Jack


I really love the first one Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2014)

Previously - "just a robin". Now I'll say - "just a chickadee", but that has to be taken in context. I was so thrilled to be getting a rather special shot after days of no sunshine, cold temperatures and snow. This day it was +5C and sunny and for January 16 in Alberta, that is warm! 

Thanks Krob78, for me personally it's the last one I posted. The little guy landed and then beckoned his friends with a cheerful dee dee dee. In this pose he's such a bundle of fuzz. Chickadees are one of my very favorite birds - usually very friendly and well behaved, bothering no one! 

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 18, 2014)

Some shots from the past week with 5D3. EXIF on Flickr. 100-400L or 70-200L2.8ii. All taken from my yard handheld.




Cattle Egret in Flight by EricJ777, on Flickr




Duck in flight by EricJ777, on Flickr




Muscovy Duck (Cairina moschata) by EricJ777, on Flickr




Pacific Golden Plover (Pluvialis fulva) by EricJ777, on Flickr




Red-crested Cardinal (Paroaria coronata) by EricJ777, on Flickr




Black Crowned Night Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr




Muscovy duck by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 18, 2014)

Menace said:


> Emu


AWESOME ... that Emu looks like a Punk Rock star ... very nice capture, never seen an Emu in that mood.


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> Some shots from the past week with 5D3. EXIF on Flickr. 100-400L or 70-200L2.8ii. All taken from my yard handheld.



Very nice series serendipidy. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ... that Emu looks like a Punk Rock star ...



;D ;D So true. Very nice capture Menace.


----------



## Cog (Jan 18, 2014)

Blue jay







5DM3 + 100-400L, f/7.1


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2014)

Lovely shots Cog. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2014)

Many great new shots!!

Here's my chicky of the day with the 300. 6D 1600th F7.1 ISO 640

Jack


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 18, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Finally mustered some courage to post pictures here  Critiques and criticisms will be welcome, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Finally mustered some courage to post pictures here  Critiques and criticisms will be welcome, thanks!



Beautiful shots. Nicely done. Keep posting.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2014)

Courage!?  Those are beautiful.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2014)

I like your chicky of the day Jack. 8)

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks click. More trickery. Here's Downy of the day, unfortunately not quite what I'd like but he'll return.

Jack


----------



## Menace (Jan 19, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Emu
> ...



Thanks Rienzphotoz - i think he might have gotten fed up with me standing there and its his way of telling me to eff off


----------



## Menace (Jan 19, 2014)

Click said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > ... that Emu looks like a Punk Rock star ...
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 19, 2014)

Went out today to try and get some Snowy Owl pictures.... he was not cooperative... The closest we got to it was 480 meters... The first picture was taken with an SX-50 at 150X (50X optical and 3X digital) zoom as it was snowing....

Then we decided to have some fun.... While taking the second picture car after car stopped with people getting out to see "snowy"......


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Then we decided to have some fun.... While taking the second picture car after car stopped with people getting out to see "snowy"......



;D ;D ;D


----------



## ooF Fighters (Jan 19, 2014)

Just cruising the pond. No snow here- even the turtles are out.


----------



## Steve Williams (Jan 19, 2014)

Bosque surprise, "It's not nice to mess with Mother Nature" or "Why bird photographers should always wear a hat"

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 19, 2014)

LOL Steve nice reminder?


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 19, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Went out today to try and get some Snowy Owl pictures.... he was not cooperative... The closest we got to it was 480 meters... The first picture was taken with an SX-50 at 150X (50X optical and 3X digital) zoom as it was snowing....
> 
> Then we decided to have some fun.... While taking the second picture car after car stopped with people getting out to see "snowy"......



LOL too funny Don


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2014)

Steve Williams said:


> Bosque surprise, "It's not nice to mess with Mother Nature" or "Why bird photographers should always wear a hat"
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve



lol ;D Bombs away!


----------



## HankMD (Jan 19, 2014)

Steve Williams said:


> Bosque surprise, "It's not nice to mess with Mother Nature" or "Why bird photographers should always wear a hat"
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve



I am impressed the poo is so in focus ;D

as I've been having a hard time capturing sharp images of larger flying birds....

One of my better attempts below (using a under-reaching lens, and still wondering how best to get static image links from Flickr that are sufficiently large).


----------



## HankMD (Jan 19, 2014)

A Black Bulbul, an Asian bird:






This Black-Crowned Night Heron is not quite as cooperative as Harry. 
Probably because I failed to bribe him/her.





A Snowy Owl:
(blank, still waiting for one to go insane and migrate to the Sub-Tropics, where I am.)


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 19, 2014)

HankMD said:


> ...and still wondering how best to get static image links from Flickr that are sufficiently large).



I just figured this out, so I'll share my new-found knowledge:

From your image in Flickr, click on the "more ways to share" icon and select the "Grab HTML/BBCode" tab. Then select Original from the drop-down and select the BBCode radio button. Then copy paste the text that appears in the window and paste it here.
There might be better ways to do this, but this worked for me.

Thanks, Click and Jack!


----------



## HankMD (Jan 19, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> HankMD said:
> 
> 
> > ...and still wondering how best to get static image links from Flickr that are sufficiently large).
> ...



Ah, problem solved -- thanks, sagittariansrock! The part I missed was resizing the image from the menu. The Flickr BBCode has the convenience of doing an auto link-back (said to be required by their terms).

So...here's a perched Spotted Dove. Again, heavily cropped as I only have the 70-200 IS II.


----------



## Menace (Jan 19, 2014)

Duck shower time.


----------



## rpt (Jan 19, 2014)

Click said:


> Steve Williams said:
> 
> 
> > Bosque surprise, "It's not nice to mess with Mother Nature" or "Why bird photographers should always wear a hat"
> ...


Yes very funny ;D
You know what is funnier? Check the Histogram. Looks like three bombs (R, G and B) went off there too ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 19, 2014)

Steve Williams said:


> Bosque surprise, "It's not nice to mess with Mother Nature" or "Why bird photographers should always wear a hat"
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


Brilliant timing ;D ;D ;D and a very nice shot ... I suppose one could get away without a hat, if only one bird is having diarrhea, but ducking a flock of birds, when all them are having a serious bout of diarrhea at the same time, could be a bit too difficult. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## rpt (Jan 19, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Steve Williams said:
> 
> 
> > Bosque surprise, "It's not nice to mess with Mother Nature" or "Why bird photographers should always wear a hat"
> ...


LOL! Then you need that large golfing umbrella ;D


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2014)

Very nice series HankMD. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2014)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Steve Williams said:
> ...




Yes, very funny ;D


----------



## CTJohn (Jan 19, 2014)

Steve Williams said:


> Bosque surprise, "It's not nice to mess with Mother Nature" or "Why bird photographers should always wear a hat"
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve


Woodstorks too!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 20, 2014)

Very friendly chickadees.....


----------



## candc (Jan 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Very friendly chickadees.....



What great shots, charming to see them on your hand like that and the one fanned out flying away is a nice view that I haven't seen before, well done


----------



## degies (Jan 20, 2014)

just Some Randoms
White Faced Heron
Kea Mountain Parrot


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Very friendly chickadees.....


Indeed! ... Cool 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2014)

Trick shot of the day. Still having trouble getting new models. What should I offer them?

6D 300 F2.8 1000th F 8 ISO 640

Working on some new props tonight.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Jan 21, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Trick shot of the day. Still having trouble getting new models. What should I offer them?
> 
> 6D 300 F2.8 1000th F 8 ISO 640
> 
> ...



Black Oil Sunflower Seed. Its like catnip for birds (well, most songbirds, lot of woodpeckers, and a variety of other "backyard" species.)

The sunflower seed is the initial attractant. It has a very clear smell, which can sit on the wind for miles. After that, you want red and white millet, nyjer, safflower, peanuts, and berries. 

Keeping suet in some cages near or on your perches, especially suet with lots of nuts, will help attract woodpeckers. (Best to actually drill some holes in that main log of your setup, and fill them with suet...woodpeckers LOVE that, and they will perch perfectly and naturally while they guzzle it down.) 

Nyjer seed is great for finches...house finch, purple finch, goldfinch, etc. You can even get a variety of dried thistles, fill the back side of them with Nyjer to attract finches right to them, and get some great shots. 

Safflower is like Chickadee candy. They LOVE Nyjer, and will usually snatch a kernel, then peck at it while clinging to a small branch. The sit still for quite a while, and frequently poke their heads up for ideal shots. Juncos love safflower as well, however Juncos are ground feeders. You will probably want a platform feeder with a cover and a small hole underneath your setup (preferably some local bush and tree branches clipped or strapped to some tripods), so that the birds will have a place to "queue up" on sightly perches while they wait their turn at the seed on the tray.

Chickadees will eat peanuts, or at least peck away parts of peanuts. Peanuts, especially whole peanuts in their shells are especially loved by the jays. Blue, Scrub, and Stellar's Jays just LOVE whole peanuts, and will grab them, then fly off and hide them for later. Jays also like whole corn kernels, and will even eat them right off dried corn on the cob if it is easy to get at. Juncos seem to have a particular fondness for cracked corn pieces as well. 

Fruit and berries are great attractants for things like waxwings, oreols, etc. Oranges are great for oreols, they will peck away at whole slices even. Waxwings like berries on the bush, small crab apples in the tree. I don't get any of them in my yard, as they are more of a northern resident (they are boreal birds, so they spend the vast majority of their time in the north.) Waxwings will guzzle down berries buy tossing them into the air and catching them in their throats, so if you actually have bushes that grow berries (or small crab apple trees) they like in your yard, that is most ideal. Cedar Waxwings are particularly fond of Redcedar (juniper) berries.

Some birds like bluebirds and in some cases chickadees and tits are very fond of grubs. Sometimes they will happily eat freezdried mealworms, however most of the time they prefer the live thing. 

I don't know what other birds you may have in your area. Best to pick up a bird guide and do some research, figure out what kinds of birds are around and what they eat.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow Jon, you never cease to amaze me!  I'll place the order with my wife right away.

My new prop will have an old office chair base with a ring cup welded above kind of like a Christmas tree holder with set screws and since the ring is very sturdy it'll get various attachments around it so that it can receive small trees, branches, etc.

I guess you could say this beats nothing, which is what I was getting before, this winter. Walking in the snow there's so little to shoot around here.

Almost got focus on this guy.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Jan 21, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wow Jon, you never cease to amaze me!  I'll place the order with my wife right away.
> 
> My new prop will have an old office chair base with a ring cup welded above kind of like a Christmas tree holder with set screws and since the ring is very sturdy it'll get various attachments around it so that it can receive small trees, branches, etc.
> 
> ...



Based on your latest shot, you could probably put sunflower and safflower seed in the top of that stump, and attract tons of birds. I would also drill some small holes just slightly to the back side from the side that faces your camera along the vertical part of the stump. Drill them a couple inches deep, and pack in some suet made out of nuts. You can usually find it under the name "Woodpecker's Treat" or something similar. That should attract a good variety of woodpeckers, and they perch superbly right on the side of the stump, so you have them in the perfect position for a great photograph. They will peck at the suet a bit, then they will look out, directly at you, and that's the moment you take the shot. Sometimes, they will just lightly tap their bill against the wood, or even rest it against the wood, and that makes for some good shots as well.

I did this with my setup recently, however I was in the middle of setting it up when all the birds came. I didn't actually get everything situated properly, so I wasn't able to get any good shots (in almost every one, one of my suet cages was in the frame, and I just hate having man-made things in my bird photos.) Sadly, that seemed to be the one day all the birds were around. I've only had a few finches and a couple chickadees since, and they don't seem too interested in my setup at the moment. I'm hoping the woodpeckers come back soon enough, though...the Downy Woodpecker that was here on that day made some perfect poses on the side of my little stump.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Jon. Some of what you've suggested is already done, but you've provided great advice. I would be blown away if a pileated woodpecker would drop by. I've seen them fly over but never could get close, except just once some years back.

Now what's the chance of getting somebody to nest in the cavity in June? 

Jack


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 21, 2014)

7D, 100-400L at 400mm, f/5.6, ISO 200, ss 1/1000


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2014)

Don Haines, one day soon when it's a little warmer I'll try to get some chickadee shots like you've done. I'm sure it's a thrill. Right now they come and sit on the rail about 2 to 3 feet from my head.

Not sure my 6D is going to cooperate with any flight shots though. I could go with a wider lens I guess

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2014)

2n10, what a beauty! You forgot to give us the details though. 

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 21, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don Haines, one day soon when it's a little warmer I'll try to get some chickadee shots like you've done. I'm sure it's a thrill. Right now they come and sit on the rail about 2 to 3 feet from my head.
> 
> Not sure my 6D is going to cooperate with any flight shots though. I could go with a wider lens I guess
> 
> Jack


They will do almost anything for black oil sunflower seeds.... Get them used to you being around with the seed beside you, then try it in the hand....


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 21, 2014)

jrista said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Jon, you never cease to amaze me!  I'll place the order with my wife right away.
> ...


Great! Now I need to go get a stump!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2014)

If you saw how many of these kind of stumps are around here you'd be calling for one. The poplars get old, the woodpeckers drill them and then the wind takes the top off leaving what I have, usually with holes in the lower section. 

All my "natural" shooting was done by the pond where these stumps abound and now I know - go there and force suet into the holes! But that's for spring, well maybe not, but then they won't come to my deck. 

Jack


----------



## jrista (Jan 21, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> If you saw how many of these kind of stumps are around here you'd be calling for one. The poplars get old, the woodpeckers drill them and then the wind takes the top off leaving what I have, usually with holes in the lower section.
> 
> All my "natural" shooting was done by the pond where these stumps abound and now I know - go there and force suet into the holes! But that's for spring, well maybe not, but then they won't come to my deck.
> 
> Jack



Black Oil Sunflower Seed. That's all you need. You'll attract pretty much everything. You can smell that stuff through the plastic bag, it's so potent. It'll attract birds right to wherever you want them from miles around. Especially the chickadees, though...they LOOOOOVE the sunflower seed!


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 21, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> 2n10, what a beauty! You forgot to give us the details though.
> 
> Jack



Sorry about that

Western Scrub Jay
7D
100-400L at f/5.6, 400mm, ISO 200, ss 1/1000 from about 10 feet.


----------



## steven kessel (Jan 21, 2014)

Sturm und Drang. Went out to look for hawks today and found this very athletic Red Tail doing an aerobatic maneuver.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 500, M mode, 1/1250 @ f6.3.


----------



## steven kessel (Jan 21, 2014)

Sturm und Drang, Part II. No, this juvenile Red Tail is not pursuing this blackbird. They were both perched and took off simultaneously with a resulting near-collision in flight.

5Diii, 400DO, ISO 400, M Mode, f6.3 @ 1/1250


----------



## amirosama (Jan 21, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Sturm und Drang. Went out to look for hawks today and found this very athletic Red Tail doing an aerobatic maneuver.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 500, M mode, 1/1250 @ f6.3.



oh..so close..


----------



## amirosama (Jan 21, 2014)

*ID : Tiger Shrike
5D3 | 500L II + 1.4III* 






Head & Shoulder Portrait





Full Body​


----------



## ERHP (Jan 21, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Sturm und Drang, Part II. No, this juvenile Red Tail is not pursuing this blackbird. They were both perched and took off simultaneously with a resulting near-collision in flight.
> 
> 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 400, M Mode, f6.3 @ 1/1250



Great catch!

....

I'm enjoying the 'Stump antics', Jack, jrista and Don. One day I'll actually get a yard :/


----------



## ERHP (Jan 21, 2014)

Today I spent about 11 hours wandering the northern section of Cuyamaca SP. The funniest encounter was with a Steller's Jay. "Shall I sing for you the song of my people?" - Red Shouldered Hawk call on repeat. Sometimes I think they even get confused at what sound they should be making. 5D MK III / 600 v2 w/1.4 1/400 : f/7.1 : ISO 400


----------



## jrista (Jan 21, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Sturm und Drang. Went out to look for hawks today and found this very athletic Red Tail doing an aerobatic maneuver.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 500, M mode, 1/1250 @ f6.3.



Wow, excellent shot with excellent quality! It's good to see some people using the 400 DO for BIF. Lot of people complain about the possible (but not always extant) "diffraction glow" that can be caused by the diffraction grating, but I've seen some shots taken with it, like this one, that show it can be critically sharp when used properly.

I hope Canon keeps pursuing DO technology. If they can figure out particle dispersion DO, they could have a real winner on their hands with an EF 600mm f/4 DO IS lens that is even smaller and lighter than the EF 600mm f/4 L IS II.


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 21, 2014)

A few from my recent trip to Hokkaido... My first time photographing birds actually.


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 21, 2014)

Another...


----------



## jrista (Jan 21, 2014)

rmfagan said:


> A few from my recent trip to Hokkaido... My first time photographing birds actually.



Excellent shots for your first time! Lucky shots! Got any gear info and exposure settings?


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 21, 2014)

Canon 5D III and 500L II, some may have used 1.4 TC III. Aperture priority, f/5.6 I believe.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 21, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Sturm und Drang. Went out to look for hawks today and found this very athletic Red Tail doing an aerobatic maneuver.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 500, M mode, 1/1250 @ f6.3.


Steven, that is one magnificent bird and a magnificent capture.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 21, 2014)

ERHP said:


> One day I'll actually get a yard :/


 ;D ;D ;D ... one day I'll get a place where birds at least exist, then I'll get a yard and then a stump ;D ... right now where I live I see a bird maybe 5 or 6 times a year. But at my office (my office room is next to a window ... I'm the only lucky guy in the office to have a window facing a tree) I do get a couple of Myna birds, a few Pigeons and a bunch of sparrows occasionally ... but now, we are moving into a skyscraper next month with absolutely no chance whatsoever of seeing a bird :'(
If I want to photograph some birds, I need to travel about 125 kms / 77 miles (one way), that too only for a little over 4 months (between November to March). So, I envy all you fortunate people and eagerly look forward to any new bird photos from the CR members.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2014)

I guess we all envy some else's situation. I sure wish I had the opportunity to get some of these beautiful shots that have appeared in a flurry! On the other hand I'm very thankful I live on a small acreage in the country. This thread has produced an awful lot of nice shots and good information, thanks to all.

Jack


----------



## Northstar (Jan 21, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Sturm und Drang. Went out to look for hawks today and found this very athletic Red Tail doing an aerobatic maneuver.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 500, M mode, 1/1250 @ f6.3.



Excellent shot Steven!


----------



## Northstar (Jan 21, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > One day I'll actually get a yard :/
> ...



Reinz...the skyscraper I worked in for a decade had peregrine falcons nesting on the roof....maybe you'll be so lucky.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 21, 2014)

rmfagan said:


> A few from my recent trip to Hokkaido... My first time photographing birds actually.



Beautiful rmfagan....what gear and setting did you use for these.

First timer? Wow.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 21, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > ERHP said:
> ...


Well, I can certainly dream ... but I know for sure I won't have such luck at our new office tower. :'(
However, since the past few weeks (until 2 Feb 2014), we are having Falcons and Hunting Festival here in Qatar ... this festival has falcons that are worth $ Quarter million, hunting for Pigeons ... I've been trying to visit that place but too much pending work in the office (after my recent 3 week vacation) is keeping me in the office during the time the festival is held :'( ... also its a 2 hour round trip drive in the desert and the only way to get there is if I deflate my car tyres to 15 psi and then re-inflate them at the end of the journey .. for all this and to take at least a few decent shots I need around 6+ hours of a day, which at the moment seems quite unlikely ... but I'll try my luck this coming weekend (hopefully). :-\


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2014)

rmfagan said:


> A few from my recent trip to Hokkaido... My first time photographing birds actually.




Awesome. Great shots rmfagan. Nicely done.


----------



## dolina (Jan 21, 2014)

Female Pied Bush Chat (Saxicola caprata) by alabang, on Flickr

The Pied Bush Chat (Saxicola caprata) is a small passerine bird found ranging from West and Central Asia to South and Southeast Asia. About sixteen subspecies are recognized through its wide range with many island forms. It is a familiar bird of countryside and open scrub or grassland where it is found perched at the top of short thorn trees or other shrubs, looking out for insect prey. They pick up insects mainly from the ground, and were, like other chats, placed in the thrush family Turdidae, but are now considered as Old World flycatchers.

They nest in cavities in stone walls or in holes in an embankment, lining the nest with grass and animal hair. The males are black with white shoulder and vent patches whose extent varies among populations. Females are predominantly brownish while juveniles are speckled.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pied_Bush_Chat

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candaba,_Pampanga

Retina Display: http://500px.com/photo/56812698

Settings: 1/320 ƒ/9 ISO 160 800mm


----------



## HankMD (Jan 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series HankMD. Well done.


Thanks, Click. I've got a lot to learn from all of you. In the mean time I'm enjoying all the fun and inspiring shots (e.g. Menace's "Duck shower time").


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2014)

"here in Qatar" - actually a down side to living there?? - must be quite a place. I have trouble imagining some of what I've seen in photos! 

Always interesting to hear the tidbits secondary to the shots and shooting, for me anyway.

Jack


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 21, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> I have trouble imagining some of what I've seen in photos!


Any specific photo? I might be able to explain, hopefully ;D coz it is "quite a place".


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 21, 2014)

Here is an image from Healesville Sanctuary in Melbourne, during Spirits of the Sky show ... as I was more interested in capturing these birds, I did not pay attention to the Sanctuary staff when they mentioned the name of this Owl ... can someone help with the name?

*EDIT *(23 JAN 2014): Thanks to CR member serendipidy, I now know the name, it is the Barking Owl.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2014)

Today's trickery. Notice the suet under the bark! 

6D 300 X1.4 1000th F4 ISO 640

Now that's my 3 regulars, I need some new models, please. 

Jack


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 21, 2014)

Northstar said:


> rmfagan said:
> 
> 
> > A few from my recent trip to Hokkaido... My first time photographing birds actually.
> ...



Thank you! Sure: Gripped 5D III, 500 IS II on all. 1st: ISO 250, Av, f/4, 1/4000. 2nd: ISO 250, Av, f/4, 1/1250. 3rd: ISO 250, Av, f/4, 1/2000.

It was a great time. Very educational shoot for my first time out. I experimented with differing AF modes and found that in this scenario (pretty frantic) AF expansion in Servo mode worked best for me to lock and keep focus. All shots were handheld. I initially was trying to track on a tripod, but found handholding much more intuitive and the reduced weight of the 500 vII made it pretty easy. 

I got quite a few shots of red crowned cranes and whooper swans as well, though those were generally easier to shoot fundamentally, more difficult as far as finding unique compositions...quite a bit of luck involved in hoping the cranes/swans did something interesting.


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 21, 2014)

A few of the aforementioned cranes from my inaugural birding trip...


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 21, 2014)

...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2014)

rmfagan, very nice shots and interesting too.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2014)

Great shots rmfagan. Keep posting


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Here is an image from Healesville Sanctuary in Melbourne, during Spirits of the Sky show ... as I was more interested in capturing these birds, I did not pay attention to the Sanctuary staff when they mentioned the name of this Owl ... can someone help with the name?



Very nice shot Rienzphotoz. Nicely done Sir!


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2014)

amirosama said:


> *ID : Tiger Shrike
> 5D3 | 500L II + 1.4III* ​




Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one. Well done.​


----------



## Northstar (Jan 21, 2014)

rmfagan said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > rmfagan said:
> ...



good to hear your thoughts on the AF and 500 ii. thanks. north


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 21, 2014)

Black & White Warbler - not my best work, but my first shot with the 300 2.8 IS II + 2x III since I wrecked my neck & shoulder, so I'm pretty happy 







f/8, 1/500s, ISO 10,000 (DxO PRIME)


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2014)

RMFagan,
Wonderful Tancho cranes!
Were you at the Tancho village?
We were there January 2013. What gorgeous cranes these are!
Glad you got some fascinating pictures of these cranes and the sea eagles. My lens did not have the reach for me to get any of those eagles.
-r


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 21, 2014)

lion rock-

I was at the Akan International Crane Center, about 30 mins from the Kushiro airport. Lens certainly played a big role. I borrowed the 500 II from CPS and couldn't be happier that I did. 

The only downside is that I now have a tough decision. As I had been shooting a lot of sports, I was considering the 400 II, but this 500 really has made me think twice. It's fantastic for birds and general wildlife, and with enough room (shooting from the back of the end zone) I can probably make it work for football too.

That said, my interests are so varied that my next purchases are probably the 24-70 II and the 17 TS-E, along with a 2nd 600EX-RT and a handful of various ND grads... Trips to Athens, Istanbul, Iceland, Acadia NP, and Yosemite NP coming up this year and I'd like some different options for landscape and architecture than my current 16-35 II provides.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2014)

RMFagan,
Ah, that's great. It really helps to have a long lens!
When we were there, I had 24-70 f/2.8 v1 and 70-200 f/2.8 v2 together with 2X v2 and my 5D2. The reach was just not enough. I was lucky to have a few cranes flew towards me, so I got a few keepers.
Some of my photos, my wife (water) color painted.
I tried, really tried, to convince my wife to let me buy the 600 mm., and her sister and husband were on my side, but realistically, the lens is too heavy to fly with. However, she let me tryout the new 200-400 X1.4 lens before further consideration.
I am renting that lens for a photo shoot of eagles over the James River. Let's see how I'll handle myself with the super zoom.
By the way, Akan was an excellent place which we stayed over night. I think I have to go back to Hokkaido for another visit.
Thanks for showing your exceptional crane and eagle photos!


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Black & White Warbler - not my best work, but my first shot with the 300 2.8 IS II + 2x III since I wrecked my neck & shoulder, so I'm pretty happy
> 
> f/8, 1/500s, ISO 10,000 (DxO PRIME)



Very sharp. The 300 2.8 IS II + 2x are doing great.


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2014)

dolina said:


> The Pied Bush Chat (Saxicola caprata) is a small passerine bird found ranging from West and Central Asia to South and Southeast Asia. About sixteen subspecies are recognized through its wide range with many island forms. It is a familiar bird of countryside and open scrub or grassland where it is found perched at the top of short thorn trees or other shrubs, looking out for insect prey. They pick up insects mainly from the ground, and were, like other chats, placed in the thrush family Turdidae, but are now considered as Old World flycatchers.



Lovely shot Paolo. Nicely done.


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 22, 2014)

lion rock said:


> I tried, really tried, to convince my wife to let me buy the 600 mm., and her sister and husband were on my side, but realistically, the lens is too heavy to fly with. However, she let me tryout the new 200-400 X1.4 lens before further consideration.



The 600 really is a bit too big/heavy to fly with, but I'd highly encourage you to check out the 500 II, with and without a 1.4 TC. It fits perfectly well mounted on a gripped 5D III in my Lowepro Trekker AW 400 (carry-on approved) and it never bothered me during my Japan trip. I was backpacking virtually the whole 10 days and the pack never left my back. From the streets of Tokyo, to the mountains of Nagano/Yudanaka, and the cold lakes and passes of Hokkaido, it went with me everywhere along with a 16-35 II, 70-200 II, 50 1.8, 600EX-RT, ST-E3, Gitzo 3541 w/Markins Q-Ball, filters and other accessories and was never a bother. It's remarkably portable. Lighter than the 200-400 I believe (?).


----------



## lion rock (Jan 22, 2014)

RMFagan,
I am eyeing the 300 f/2.8 to use with my 2X. At 1/2 the price of the super zoom I covert, I'll have some slack with the money. Though, I am also reading up on the new Tammy 150-600. If that lens pan out, who knows ...
I am a small guy and I don't feel comfortable getting a big camera bag. I used an InCase sling bag carrying my 5DIII, 24-70 II (new) and 70-200/2X with a 2-1/2 lbs tripod, plus few small items to Hanoi for a week and "trekked" for a couple of days with change of clothes in another backpack, and that caused me to think of the EOS M. Really.
My next adventure in December will be to New Zealand, and the airline are pretty straight of the weight of carryon (15 kilos), so, I have to put myself on a diet with my gear!

Hokkaido highways are quite nice, the highway poles are a few hundred yards apart and really let you know the curvature of the roads. Helps to reduce white knuckles, . And, I hope you had some Hokkaido crabs, they are delicious!
-r


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 22, 2014)

I've seriously considered the 300 2.8 as a cheaper alternative as well. Especially if I can pick one up during a Canon refurb sale. Very tempting indeed.

I'm not too big either: 5'9", 150, but then again I've had 4 years experience with heavy packs as an infantryman in the Marine Corps so I guess heavy loads don't bother me too much.

I did actually notice how nice the roads were in Japan, Hokkaido in particular. I did indeed enjoy the crabs


----------



## jrista (Jan 22, 2014)

rmfagan said:


> I've seriously considered the 300 2.8 as a cheaper alternative as well. Especially if I can pick one up during a Canon refurb sale. Very tempting indeed.
> 
> I'm not too big either: 5'9", 150, but then again I've had 4 years experience with heavy packs as an infantryman in the Marine Corps so I guess heavy loads don't bother me too much.
> 
> I did actually notice how nice the roads were in Japan, Hokkaido in particular. I did indeed enjoy the crabs



If you shoot APS-C, the 300/2.8 + 2x is a good combo. If you shoot with a FF camera, however, nothing can really beat 1200mm and big pixels. If weight isn't an issue, the 600/4 is the best birding lens money can buy right now.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 22, 2014)

RMFagan,
Ha, you have a good life!
-r


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 22, 2014)

rmfagan said:


> Trips to Athens, Istanbul, Iceland, Acadia NP, and Yosemite NP coming up this year...



Sweet!


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 22, 2014)

Ha, perhaps not as good as I make it out I guess. Always another side to the story. All my money goes to photography and travel and I otherwise live on a Bud Light-budget to afford it. 

It helps that I tend to make very good friends when I travel and am often invited to visit them, which usually negates lodging costs. A lengthy period of time living in the Caribbean and having to travel back and forth to NYC helped me rack up the flyer miles. 

When you're flying and sleeping free, trips are a LOT more affordable!


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 22, 2014)

On the subject of telephoto lens choice, I've tried out Canon's big glass - 400 II, 600 II, and 800 - through CPS and you certainly can't beat them for distant shots, but I'm finding the 300 2.8 II + 1.4x & 2x to be much better for my needs. I like to walk around a lot, stalk my subjects, or walk to a good spot then wait for the subjects to get comfortable with me (my favorite technique for songbirds). With the 300, I can hand hold the camera (usually 5DIII with grip) and carry it around with little difficulty. You can do the same with the bigger lenses, but your arm and shoulder become fatigued pretty quickly. They perform well on a monopod, but I find monopods to be restricting when you need to make sudden movements to get a shot. On FF, it's difficult to get close enough to your subjects, but the challenge of wildlife photography is one of the reasons I love it.

On the other hand, if I spent my days in blinds or shooting from stationary positions, I would definitely go for the big glass.

P.S. Here's a shot of a Double-crested Cormorant with my old "birding lens" 70-200 f/4IS + 1.4x II @280mm and yes, the water is sadly that green - nitrate pollution of Wakulla Springs - one of the largest springs in the world:


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 22, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Very friendly chickadees.....



That how you shoot wildlife


----------



## Pugshot (Jan 22, 2014)

Really nice cormorant shot, Mackguyver! Sorry about the pollution, but it does make for a pretty color setting.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 22, 2014)

Click said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an image from Healesville Sanctuary in Melbourne, during Spirits of the Sky show ... as I was more interested in capturing these birds, I did not pay attention to the Sanctuary staff when they mentioned the name of this Owl ... can someone help with the name?
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Click ... I'm still hoping someone can help me out with identifying the name of that Owl.


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> P.S. Here's a shot of a Double-crested Cormorant with my old "birding lens" 70-200 f/4IS + 1.4x II @280mm and yes, the water is sadly that green - nitrate pollution of Wakulla Springs - one of the largest springs in the world:



I love the colors in your picture mackguyver. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Thanks for the kind words Click ... I'm still hoping someone can help me out with identifying the name of that Owl.



Unfortunately, I'm not familiar with bird species in your region.


----------



## Skulker (Jan 22, 2014)

I find the barn owl one of the more enigmatic birds. I've never caught an image of one that dose them justice but I'm fairly please with this one.




Barn Owl - Devon by Tom W W, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2014)

Skulker said:


> I find the barn owl one of the more enigmatic birds. I've never caught an image of one that dose them justice but I'm fairly please with this one.



I like your image processing on this one. Nicely done Sir.


----------



## CTJohn (Jan 22, 2014)

Click said:


> Skulker said:
> 
> 
> > I find the barn owl one of the more enigmatic birds. I've never caught an image of one that dose them justice but I'm fairly please with this one.
> ...


+1. Lovely.


----------



## WillT (Jan 23, 2014)

Not the best shot, but it is a rare bird in the Southeast


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 23, 2014)

Papa brought Mama for the first time today, to see the improvement to the stump. 

Tomorrow, I'll have the basket attacment that will surround the stump and allow for various branches to be added.

6D 300 X1.4 320th F9 ISO 640

Jack


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 23, 2014)

Very innovative ... congratulations ... looking forward to more photos.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 23, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...




Barking Owls are native to Australia, Indonesia and Papua New Guinea.

Barking Owls are most common in savannah woodland, although they also inhabit well-forested hill and riverine woodlands. They are widely distributed throughout Australia, but are absent from central areas. They are found in every Australian state/territory except Tasmania. They are not found in the Centre or western deserts.

Although moderately common, Barking Owls are more often heard than seen (typical of most nocturnal birds). Apart from a bark, they may utter a chilling ‘scream’ when they feel threatened.

The Barking Owl is a medium-sized (35 to 45 cm) hawk-owl. They weigh around 700 grams.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 23, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


Thanks for the detailed info and the name ... much appreciated.


----------



## the mac 13 (Jan 23, 2014)

My first virgin post:

Canon 700D/T5i + Canon 400mm 5.6L




Black-crowned Night Heron
1/640, ƒ/5.6, ISO 4000, 400 mm. Photo taken in Hong Kong Park




Brahminy Kite 
1/1250, ƒ/5.6, ISO 800, 400 mm. Photo taken in Singapore




Brahminy Kite
1/1250, ƒ/5.6, ISO 800, 400 mm. Photo taken in Singapore




Brahminy Kite 
1/1000, ƒ/7.1, ISO 400, 400 mm. Photo taken in Singapore


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2014)

the mac 13 said:


> My first virgin post:
> 
> Canon 700D/T5i + Canon 400mm 5.6L



Nice pictures mac 13. I especially like the first one. ...And Welcome to CR


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 23, 2014)

the mac 13 said:


> My first virgin post:
> 
> Canon 700D/T5i + Canon 400mm 5.6L
> 
> ...


Fantastic, I like the first one very much ... welcome to CR ... your subsequent posts will no longer be virgins any more ;D.


----------



## HankMD (Jan 23, 2014)

Skulker said:


> I find the barn owl one of the more enigmatic birds. I've never caught an image of one that dose them justice but I'm fairly please with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The composition and golden tone are lovely -- and I suspect there's a fairy tale to be told


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 23, 2014)

the mac 13 said:


> My first virgin post:
> 
> Canon 700D/T5i + Canon 400mm 5.6L


Beautiful pictures, particularly the first one... Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 23, 2014)

Love all the new posts. Keep it up.

Here is the newest addition that I'm excited about. Plan to add set screws above each receptacle and that'll be it. A very tedious job it was yesterday, holding pieces in place with one hand and welding with the other - a bit haywire but surprisingly straight considering. The big loops are surplus 3/16" diameter welding wire that's almost like spring steel. A labor of love.

I've posted this thinking that there may be others that will get similar ideas and benefit. 

Jack


----------



## Harv (Jan 23, 2014)

Great Grey Owl


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 23, 2014)

Lovely shots Harv.

Jack


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 23, 2014)

Harv said:


> Great Grey Owl


Excellent work - not sure which one I like better - nice soft background in the first one, great natural setting in the second. Owls are such amazing creatures and this year's crazy - there's actually a snowy owl in Florida right now .


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 23, 2014)

So, is the added spruce tree a benefit or a distraction, anyone?

6D 300 2.8 200th F14 ISO640

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2014)

Harv said:


> Great Grey Owl



Great shots Harv. I especially like the first one. Well done Sir.


----------



## Harv (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks a lot, folks. Yes, owls are really extraordinary creatures and a pleasure to photograph when the opportunity is there.


----------



## Skatol (Jan 23, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> So, is the added spruce tree a benefit or a distraction, anyone?
> 
> 6D 300 2.8 200th F14 ISO640
> 
> Jack


Truly a benefit. Has a natural feel now. would never have guessed this was a mobile setup. Nicely done!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Skatol,

That seems to be the consensus from a couple others close to home. I'm thrilled with the quick change aspect now that a tedious two days of work is over. Have added screw clamps to three recepticals so branches stay in place and removed the excess hight of the vertical tube. My projects take form based on scrap I have (nothing purchased) and my welding experience, but I'm sure the same idea could be accomplished by a handiman another way. Sure has made me more enthusiastic - all thanks to CR folk! 

Here's one of the side props and a shot of the clamp.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 24, 2014)

Snowy Owl, 650 meters away, taken with an SX-50 in "green box" mode, 50X zoom and 4X digital zoom (equivalent of 4800mm !), handheld, in poor light, in a snowstorm.... and heavily cropped to boot....

The IQ is so bad that this is art


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 24, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Skatol,
> 
> That seems to be the consensus from a couple others close to home. I'm thrilled with the quick change aspect now that a tedious two days of work is over. Have added screw clamps to three recepticals so branches stay in place and removed the excess hight of the vertical tube. My projects take form based on scrap I have (nothing purchased) and my welding experience, but I'm sure the same idea could be accomplished by a handiman another way. Sure has made me more enthusiastic - all thanks to CR folk!
> 
> ...



You, Jrista and Don have inspired both in your images and your handiwork!
Now, I am looking for a stump in the middle of Houston...


----------



## jrista (Jan 24, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Skatol,
> 
> That seems to be the consensus from a couple others close to home. I'm thrilled with the quick change aspect now that a tedious two days of work is over. Have added screw clamps to three recepticals so branches stay in place and removed the excess hight of the vertical tube. My projects take form based on scrap I have (nothing purchased) and my welding experience, but I'm sure the same idea could be accomplished by a handiman another way. Sure has made me more enthusiastic - all thanks to CR folk!
> 
> ...



Sweet stuff, man! I love those little branch holders. That welding skill of yours is incredibly handy!  

One recommendation...try creating some of those holders such that you can hold branches parallel to the ground. Well, not exactly parallel...pointed upwards by a small angle, maybe 10-20°. The general idea with setups is that you create the perch the birds will rest on, then you surround that one perch with more stuff to create an interesting depth of field. 

Lets take a pine branch with multiple fronds, held maybe 12° above parallel to the ground, a few feet up. You then either place that maybe 10-15 feet or so in front of actual pine trees for a nice blurry pine-green backdrop, or if you don't have that option, then you could use your vertical branch holders and a bunch more pine branches to create that backdrop. Array them out in a cone behind your branch, at a great enough distance to appropriately blur into creamy pine-green boke...and there you have it. Perfect chickadee perch! 

Oh, and the real trick is to get the Chickadees to land just on your perch. There are a few things you need to do in order to encourage that. First, close off or take indoors ALL your other feeders. Then, set up some small open tray feeders a foot or so below your horizontal branch(es). You might want to set out a few feeders with different types of seed underneath multiple branches of differing kinds with different background setups to attract a wider variety of birds to a greater variety of perch setups. Since you have these small trays, preferably with covers that have a small hole cut into them that would effectively only allow one bird at a time to find and pull out a seed...you force the birds to queue up on the branches, waiting their turn. THOSE are your moments, when the birds are all queued up.

(It is actually quite amazing, birds are EXCELLENT at waiting patiently for their turn and sharing! Of course, every so often a squabble erupts, but then they go right back to patiently waiting on your setup branches until they have their turn at the feeder trays. )


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 24, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> The IQ is so bad that this is art


 ;D ;D ;D ... good one! ... one small question, what is your opinion on the SX50 ... thinking of getting one as the price seems to be very reasonable (under $350 now) ... I was thinking more for some short videos of birds perched far away on trees, bushes etc in good lighting conditions ... what do you think of its IQ?


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 24, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > The IQ is so bad that this is art
> ...


You really want to be using it in good light..... Under favourable conditions the IQ is fine. The IS is astounding! The autofocus system is terrible. There is considerable shutter lag. 

I have never shot video with it.... Let me give it a try on the weekend and I'll get back to you on it.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 24, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Northstar (Jan 24, 2014)

Harv said:


> Great Grey Owl



Wow! Great shots.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 24, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Snowy Owl, 650 meters away, taken with an SX-50 in "green box" mode, 50X zoom and 4X digital zoom (equivalent of 4800mm !), handheld, in poor light, in a snowstorm.... and heavily cropped to boot....
> 
> The IQ is so bad that this is art



That's funny Don....also a bit true!


----------



## Eldar (Jan 24, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Snowy Owl, 650 meters away, taken with an SX-50 in "green box" mode, 50X zoom and 4X digital zoom (equivalent of 4800mm !), handheld, in poor light, in a snowstorm.... and heavily cropped to boot....
> ...


+1
Looks like it´s made with water colors


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Looks like it´s made with water colors



+1


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 24, 2014)

I got my Tamron 150-600 today! While driving home I spot Snowy on a power pole...... so I pull over, franticly unpack the box and the lens, slap it on the camera, and point it at Snowy as he takes off.....

First panicky shot taken with the lens..... whole image and center crop...
Shot with 60D, ISO640, very underexposed at 1/2500 of a second, F5.0, and 173mm in the fading light of dusk.
Lightroom saved it...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 24, 2014)

1st attempt shooting BIF with my Canon 400mm f2.8 IS II. I do need 600mmplus


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> 1st attempt shooting BIF with my Canon 400mm f2.8 IS II. I do need 600mmplus



This one flying high


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 24, 2014)

These guys were really fast to keep up with


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the good advice and encouragement guys. I hope this inspires others because it is a lot of fun. Bought different seeds today and more suet. Sitting on the deck today, sunny and +6 C in central Alberta, like heaven, trust me! 

I'm convinced she loves me - you can tell by the look in her eye. And the feeling is mutual! 

6D 300 2.8 640th F11 ISO 640

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 25, 2014)

jrista, it's very kind of you to share such great ideas. 

I'm think a robot arm with remote control - just joking. Seriously, the base is solid and fairly heavy with a stump installed so a jointed arm or two could be mounted and extend up and out with attachments for whatever. That way the "perch" could be positioned in front, behind or wherever. Only problem is I'd rather shoot than weld! 

Jack


----------



## the mac 13 (Jan 25, 2014)

Posed shot:



Afro White-throated Kingfisher 
1/800, ƒ/5.6, ISO 3200, 400 mm




White-throated Kingfisher 
1/800, ƒ/5.6, ISO 1600, 400 mm

Some like it wet



White-throated Kingfisher
1/1000,ƒ/5.6,ISO 3200,400 mm




White-throated Kingfisher 
1/1000,ƒ/5.6,ISO 2000,400 mm

Photos taken at: https://maps.google.com.sg/maps?q=lorong+halus+singapore&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x31da3df3cf986165:0xd6c9956592edb4d5,Lorong+Halus&gl=sg&ei=20LjUpj0J-iG0AWWxIG4Ag&ved=0CCoQ8gEwAA


It was raining, but I decided to try my luck driving in the area, saw the WTKF on a railing about 3 meters away. Stopped the car and the bird didn't fly away! Took this opportunity to finish a 16GB card in minutes ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 25, 2014)

the mac 13 said:


> It was raining, but I decided to try my luck driving in the area, saw the WTKF on a railing about 3 meters away. Stopped the car and the bird didn't fly away! Took this opportunity to finish a 16GB card in minutes ;D


Wonderful pictures!


----------



## the mac 13 (Jan 25, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> the mac 13 said:
> 
> 
> > It was raining, but I decided to try my luck driving in the area, saw the WTKF on a railing about 3 meters away. Stopped the car and the bird didn't fly away! Took this opportunity to finish a 16GB card in minutes ;D
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2014)

the mac 13 said:


> Posed shot:
> 
> It was raining, but I decided to try my luck driving in the area, saw the WTKF on a railing about 3 meters away. Stopped the car and the bird didn't fly away! Took this opportunity to finish a 16GB card in minutes ;D




Awesome. Beautiful shots.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 25, 2014)

5D Mark II, f/9, ISO 200, 1/200, 200mm


----------



## dpc (Jan 25, 2014)

1. Dolled up picture of a great blue heron
2. Pelican catching a fish at the weir on the South Saskatchewan River in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan.
3. Detail of pelican


----------



## Lorex (Jan 25, 2014)

One of my test shots with a friends 6D and my Tamron 70-300. Now I have my own 6D


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2014)

Lorex said:


> One of my test shots with a friends 6D and my Tamron 70-300. Now I have my own 6D



Lovely one Lorex


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2014)

Lorex, I know the feeling very well having acquired my 6D last Feb. And that Tamron appears to be doing a very fine job! A new world has opened to you, keep posting.

Jack


----------



## ooF Fighters (Jan 26, 2014)

Great Blue Heron watching the sunset


----------



## Eldar (Jan 26, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> Great Blue Heron watching the sunset


Very well done ooF!


----------



## jrista (Jan 26, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> Great Blue Heron watching the sunset



Beautiful! Almost looks like Jupiter behind it.


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> Great Blue Heron watching the sunset



Beautiful picture. Nicely done.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 26, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> Great Blue Heron watching the sunset


I like the vignetting, it makes the image look very impressive and creative.


----------



## Cog (Jan 26, 2014)

Dark-eyed junco and house sparrow:







5DmIII + 100-400L


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2014)

Cog said:


> Dark-eyed junco and house sparrow:




Great shots Cog. Beautiful bokeh. Well done.


----------



## Mick (Jan 26, 2014)

Wild Sparrowhawk on a log.


----------



## Mick (Jan 26, 2014)

More Sparrowhawks


----------



## Vossie (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow Mick, these are truly great! 

Where did you shoot these and how did you manage to get so close? When I try to photograph a bird of prey, they always fly away before I am even within a few 100 meters.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> Great Blue Heron watching the sunset


Superb!


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2014)

Mick said:


> Wild Sparrowhawk on a log.




Great series Mick.


----------



## dolina (Jan 26, 2014)

Balicassiao (Dicrurus balicassius) by alabang, on Flickr

The Balicassiao (Dicrurus balicassius) is a species of bird in the Dicruridae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.
Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balicassiao

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Baños,_Laguna

Retina Display: http://500px.com/photo/57448580


----------



## dpc (Jan 26, 2014)

Female rose-breasted grosbeak


----------



## Cog (Jan 26, 2014)

Click said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > Dark-eyed junco and house sparrow:
> ...


Thanks, Click!


----------



## Mick (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks, the birds are shot from a hide using the 500 prime and 1DX and sometimes the 1x4 extender. The shot I got but was sooo close to being a top one was when a male killed a chaffinch landed on the post but the damm thing wouldnt turn round!!!!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2014)

Playing with a Tamron 150-600 on a 60D... This is a heavy crop from the center of the image...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 27, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Playing with a Tamron 150-600 on a 60D... This is a heavy crop from the center of the image...


Seems a bit of chromatic aberration in the bird's head, but considering that was cropped, you still think it is a good lens?


----------



## dpc (Jan 27, 2014)

1. Scruffy blue jay
2. White-throated sparrow
3. Cedar waxwings
4. Robin taken through the glass of the window of my den


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 27, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Playing with a Tamron 150-600 on a 60D... This is a heavy crop from the center of the image...
> ...


Good catch! I posted it from a laptop with a tiny screen.... now that I am home, I see what you mean...

I went back into lightroom and turned on the correction for the lens profile and enabled chromatic aberration correction. Normally I do this automatically, this time I forgot.... top picture is without, bottom is with... ( and the crop is of about the center 2000 pixels of the image).

I like the lens, but like any tool, it takes time to learn how to use it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 27, 2014)

Another flurry of very nice shots - thanks all!

Don, seems for the price especially that is a very impressive lens. I guess a person has to evaluate all different aspects of IQ. Being new to it all I tend to look more at resolution and sharpness and it impresses me.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Jan 27, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Another flurry of very nice shots - thanks all!
> 
> Don, seems for the price especially that is a very impressive lens. I guess a person has to evaluate all different aspects of IQ. Being new to it all I tend to look more at resolution and sharpness and it impresses me.
> 
> Jack



As you get more seasoned, you'll find versatility often trumps IQ. It is sometimes the case that simply being able to get the shot is the most important aspect of choosing gear. The 150-600 has an f/6.3 aperture on the long end, which is going to make available light the biggest issue in many circumstances. It'll also limit how blurry you can make your backgrounds. 

While IQ is certainly important, it isn't actually the sole reason I got a 600/4 L II. The big aperture, for both boke and available light, was really the most important reason. That's 1 1/3rd more stops of light, or 2.6x more light. VERY handy thing to have. I think you use the 300 f/2.8? Don't underestimate the value of that lens....it may not quite have the reach, but it guzzles light like nothing else. And, even at 600, you still have an f/5.6 aperture (and IQ that could probably rival the Tamron 150-600.

For the price, hard to beat Tamron's new lens, though. I suspect, if Don's images are any example of it's IQ, it'll become a _very _popular birding lens.


----------



## Princecookie (Jan 27, 2014)

My second post.


----------



## Menace (Jan 27, 2014)

Feeding time chaos!


----------



## Corvin8052 (Jan 27, 2014)

An older Picture but still my favorite ^^

The Camera model isnt quite right since there is no Info from the EXIF.
Was shot with a 50D and a 70-200mm f/4.0


----------



## Menace (Jan 27, 2014)

Corvin8052 said:


> An older Picture but still my favorite ^^
> 
> The Camera model isnt quite right since there is no Info from the EXIF.
> Was shot with a 50D and a 70-200mm f/4.0



Welcome to CR Corvin8052


----------



## Corvin8052 (Jan 27, 2014)

Menace said:


> Corvin8052 said:
> 
> 
> > An older Picture but still my favorite ^^
> ...



Thank you ^^


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 27, 2014)

Princecookie, I love the very cute "yawning" swallow. For newcomers/others, I think it's more fun when we can see your included settings as well as a few words of how/when/where or whatever. Just my opinion of course. 

jrista, don't worry, there is scarcely a day goes by I don't express gratitude for being able to shoot with my 300, it is so convenient. It's like a little point and shoot (well almost); doesn't seem awkward at all, especially with my Jobu gimble "handle" that I wouldn't be without. And here's an example of the bokeh it yields - I do love it! 

6D 300 2.8 II 1.4X III 1250th F8 ISO 640 not very heavily cropped

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2014)

Corvin8052 said:


> An older Picture but still my favorite ^^
> 
> The Camera model isnt quite right since there is no Info from the EXIF.
> Was shot with a 50D and a 70-200mm f/4.0



Nice picture... And Welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2014)

Princecookie said:


> My second post.



Lovely shot.


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Princecookie, I love the very cute "yawning" swallow. For newcomers/others, I think it's more fun when we can see your included settings as well as a few words of how/when/where or whatever. Just my opinion of course.
> 
> jrista, don't worry, there is scarcely a day goes by I don't express gratitude for being able to shoot with my 300, it is so convenient. It's like a little point and shoot (well almost); doesn't seem awkward at all, especially with my Jobu gimble "handle" that I wouldn't be without. And here's an example of the bokeh it yields - I do love it!
> 
> ...



Cute. Nicely done Jack.


----------



## jrista (Jan 27, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Nice and razor sharp results. Looks like that lens will be a popular birding lens!


----------



## jrista (Jan 27, 2014)

Princecookie said:


> My second post.



Cute pose. Love it when a teeny tiny bird yawns.


----------



## jrista (Jan 27, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Princecookie, I love the very cute "yawning" swallow. For newcomers/others, I think it's more fun when we can see your included settings as well as a few words of how/when/where or whatever. Just my opinion of course.
> 
> jrista, don't worry, there is scarcely a day goes by I don't express gratitude for being able to shoot with my 300, it is so convenient. It's like a little point and shoot (well almost); doesn't seem awkward at all, especially with my Jobu gimble "handle" that I wouldn't be without. And here's an example of the bokeh it yields - I do love it!
> 
> ...



Aye! Now your getting the hang of it. You want to move your background stuff farther back, though. I'd say you want to blur it by about double to produce more pleasing boke. You can blur it entirely, and that's great. Sometimes it's nice to leave just enough complexity in the background that you see those nice large round boke blur circles for highlights. I'd move your background stands holding the pine fronds back until you can no longer really make out any detail, but close enough that it isn't just one largely flat-toned or very smooth single gradient. A little patchy blur is really nice, and ideally isolates your subject and it's perch...eliminates fighting between foreground and background.


----------



## dpc (Jan 27, 2014)

Great blue heron high in a cedar tree


----------



## rpt (Jan 27, 2014)

Vossie said:


> Wow Mick, these are truly great!


+1


----------



## Cog (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Northstar (Jan 27, 2014)

dpc said:


> Great blue heron high in a cedar tree



dpc

how wonderful to find a great blue heron up high in a cedar tree, and as i view the photo it feels like i'm right there with the heron. very nice!


----------



## PLP (Jan 27, 2014)

Great Blue Heron at sunset. Huntington Beach State Park, SC Canon 40D, EF 100-400 IS @ 400mm. 1/250, F5.6 with Better Beamer flash


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2014)

PLP said:


> Great Blue Heron at sunset. Huntington Beach State Park, SC Canon 40D, EF 100-400 IS @ 400mm. 1/250, F5.6 with Better Beamer flash



Lovely shot PLP. Welcome to CR


----------



## PLP (Jan 27, 2014)

Snowy Egret having lunch EOS 40D, f8, 1/800, ef 100-400 @ 400mm


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 27, 2014)

Cog, that's a beautiful shot.


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 27, 2014)

PLP said:


> Great Blue Heron at sunset. Huntington Beach State Park, SC Canon 40D, EF 100-400 IS @ 400mm. 1/250, F5.6 with Better Beamer flash



Nice use of flash. The cooler temperature of the flash kind of works, even though the ambient light is very warm sunset...makes the blue of the heron look extremely blue.


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2014)

Cute.  Nicely done Cog.


----------



## jrista (Jan 28, 2014)

Cog said:


>



Great shot! Cute little ball of feathers.


----------



## jrista (Jan 28, 2014)

PLP said:


> Great Blue Heron at sunset. Huntington Beach State Park, SC Canon 40D, EF 100-400 IS @ 400mm. 1/250, F5.6 with Better Beamer flash



Great shot! Superb use of the better beamer, he's lit exquisitely.


----------



## ftico (Jan 28, 2014)

One from yesterday - 70D + 400mm 5.6L handheld


----------



## BEANC0UNTER (Jan 28, 2014)

Short-eared Owl


----------



## candyman (Jan 28, 2014)

BEANC0UNTER said:


> Short-eared Owl



Beautiful capture!


----------



## ERHP (Jan 28, 2014)

Cog said:


>



Really like the setting for this one!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 28, 2014)

BEANC0UNTER said:


> Short-eared Owl


Superb ... it looks as if he is about to put on his cape, ready for action a.ka. Batman style


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2014)

BEANC0UNTER said:


> Short-eared Owl



Beautiful shot . Well done Beancounter.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 28, 2014)

BEANC0UNTER said:


> Short-eared Owl



so short i can't even see them!

nice shot!


----------



## Eldar (Jan 28, 2014)

BEANC0UNTER said:


> Short-eared Owl


Very cool posture and great capture!


----------



## Cog (Jan 29, 2014)

5DMiii + 100-400L


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 29, 2014)

Cog said:


> 5DMiii + 100-400L



That's nicely done. Love the muted colors in the backdrop here - very rich.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 29, 2014)

One of the Mountain Chickadee's from Sunday. 






1DX - 600 F/4 V2 w/1.4 v3 1/800 : f/7.1 : ISO 640


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2014)

ERHP said:


> One of the Mountain Chickadee's from Sunday.



That's a very nice shot ERHP. Well done.


----------



## razvo (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a bird portrait myself. 
It's a common bird, but hey, that's what I got!




Sparrow in the green by razvo, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome to CR razvo


----------



## dolina (Jan 29, 2014)

Brown-throated Sunbird (Anthreptes malacensis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Grey-throated Sunbird (Anthreptes griseigularis) is a species of bird in the Nectariniidae family. It is found in a wide range of semi-open wooded habitats in the northern and eastern part of the Philippines. It is often considered a subspecies of the Brown-throated Sunbird, but the two differ consistently in measurements and plumage, and there is no evidence of intergradation between them.[1] It has not been rated by BirdLife International (and consequently IUCN), but is generally common and therefore unlikely to be threatened.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey-throated_Sunbird

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Makiling

Settings: 1/100 ƒ/6.3 ISO 1250 800mm


----------



## Vern (Jan 29, 2014)

Snow day today in NC, so I sat in my blind to shoot some birdies near my suet feeder. 5DMKIII, 600 II + 1.4X III, better beamer flash fill (-1 & 2/3 stops), AV at f8, ISO 1250, shutter speeds 1/800-1/2000, rear focus.


----------



## Vern (Jan 29, 2014)

three more


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 29, 2014)

Vern said:


> Snow day today in NC, so I sat in my blind to shoot some birdies near my suet feeder. 5DMKIII, 600 II + 1.4X III, better beamer flash fill (-1 & 2/3 stops), AV at f8, ISO 1250, shutter speeds 1/800-1/2000, rear focus.


Nice images ... I especially like the blue bird (not sure what its called).


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Vern. 
Nice shots, the last little fellow looks real cold, made me feel cold just looking at him.
By rear focus do you mean with the focus on button on the back of the body?
Some really nice shots by lots of other people too, like to say thanks but don't like to clutter the place up with lots of +1's when I have no time for a proper thank you. so to all posters thank you there is lots of inspiration here.
I'm busy uploading to Flickr so hopefully I can post some here.

Cheers Graham.




Vern said:


> Snow day today in NC, so I sat in my blind to shoot some birdies near my suet feeder. 5DMKIII, 600 II + 1.4X III, better beamer flash fill (-1 & 2/3 stops), AV at f8, ISO 1250, shutter speeds 1/800-1/2000, rear focus.


----------



## Vern (Jan 29, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > Snow day today in NC, so I sat in my blind to shoot some birdies near my suet feeder. 5DMKIII, 600 II + 1.4X III, better beamer flash fill (-1 & 2/3 stops), AV at f8, ISO 1250, shutter speeds 1/800-1/2000, rear focus.
> ...


 Thanks - the blue one is an Eastern Blue Bird


----------



## Vern (Jan 29, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Vern.
> Nice shots, the last little fellow looks real cold, made me feel cold just looking at him.
> By rear focus do you mean with the focus on button on the back of the body?
> Some really nice shots by lots of other people too, like to say thanks but don't like to clutter the place up with lots of +1's when I have no time for a proper thank you. so to all posters thank you there is lots of inspiration here.
> ...


 +1 to other posters - this is a great thread. Rear focus means you turn off the focus function on the shutter so that you can be in AI servo mode but still focus and recompose if needed before snapping the shot. Art Morris has a tutorial about this on his Birds As Art site - that's where I got the idea.


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2014)

Beautiful series Vern. I especially like the Eastern Blue Bird and the Cardinal.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2014)

Love em Vern. Didn't realize that my Bluebirds left my snow to be in yours. Or is that unusual snow?

Jack


----------



## Vern (Jan 29, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Love em Vern. Didn't realize that my Bluebirds left my snow to be in yours. Or is that unusual snow?
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack. Unusual these days in central NC - we had more snow when I was young (40 years ago). Very cold snow too, 18F all morning. I always try to get out when we have snow b/c the birds really flock the feeders.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2014)

Good work Vern and keep posting the lovely pictures. What a beautiful cardinal. I was out shooting the stars last night at -6 C maybe 22F and with a breeze it was cold on bare fingers! Good to know there are other brave souls. 

Lots of other very nice shots here - keep it up folks.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Vern.
Thanks I figured that was what you meant, just unusual for someone to mention focus method in with shot stats, I initially thought there was some new technique to learn. I also use BBF as it seems logical to isolate focus from capture. Learnt about it on here, tried it for a day and hated it, gave up, was convinced to try again by all the comments, tried it for a week and haven't looked back since.

Cheers Graham.




Vern said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Vern.
> ...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 30, 2014)

Vern said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Vern said:
> ...


So I was almost accurate, it was the blue bird after all ;D ... all I needed to do was add Eastern and I would've been 100% accurate ;D ... but I see that blue bird lives in NC (a Western part of the world), so, naming it "Eastern" is misleading ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2014)

Interesting, east/west. The kingbird that is eastern, frequents Alberta and even further west but when you look at the overall picture it is distributed more to the east. Ever think what our world would be like without birds! 

For those who might be interested the new Stokes Field to Western (Eastern) Birds is excellent and priced right. The Warbler Guide, Stephenson & Whittle is even better value, an amazing book.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Jan 30, 2014)

Vern said:


> Snow day today in NC, so I sat in my blind to shoot some birdies near my suet feeder. 5DMKIII, 600 II + 1.4X III, better beamer flash fill (-1 & 2/3 stops), AV at f8, ISO 1250, shutter speeds 1/800-1/2000, rear focus.



Beautiful shots, Vern! You have a wonderful diversity of birds where you live, especially with the Cardinals. (They only live in about the eastern half of the country.)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2014)

Not much of a shot but here's the twist. It was shot using the 6D wifi from my computer in warmth while it's -20 C on the deck! 

However, I'm not too thrilled as I've been having problems keeping the connection and can't get it back. Anyone have experience with this 6D wifi and know the typical pitfalls? The EOS utility and live view shooting seems very clunky and I was getting pretty frustrated with the slowness of focus and the time transfering files to the computer etc. Seems a mixed bag.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Jan 31, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not much of a shot but here's the twist. It was shot using the 6D wifi from my computer in warmth while it's -20 C on the deck!
> 
> However, I'm not too thrilled as I've been having problems keeping the connection and can't get it back. Anyone have experience with this 6D wifi and know the typical pitfalls? The EOS utility and live view shooting seems very clunky and I was getting pretty frustrated with the slowness of focus and the time transfering files to the computer etc. Seems a mixed bag.
> 
> Jack



It's entirely possible the -20°C temps are the problem. When it's that cold, the batteries used in DSLRs don't function well. They often can't consistently deliver enough juice to keep the camera operating properly...the shutter will slow, mirror slap may not function properly, and radio connections become intermittent.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2014)

Good point jrista. However, I think I need a course on networks. I have had so many frustrations with this EOS remote software. Tonight I downloaded the app to the smartphone and of course I can't get that to work either. 

It's got potential and I want to use it but I'm getting pretty frustrated. 

Jack


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 31, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not much of a shot but here's the twist. It was shot using the 6D wifi from my computer in warmth while it's -20 C on the deck!
> 
> However, I'm not too thrilled as I've been having problems keeping the connection and can't get it back. Anyone have experience with this 6D wifi and know the typical pitfalls? The EOS utility and live view shooting seems very clunky and I was getting pretty frustrated with the slowness of focus and the time transfering files to the computer etc. Seems a mixed bag.
> 
> Jack



Jack, I'm afraid that is pretty much par for the course. I have managed to get it work fairly well for some applications, but the refresh rate on your screen is slow, as is focus. I suspect the focus probably works better with the 70D because of the DPAF and thus faster live view focus. I don't know that the cold is the factor, though, as I have shot from my car for LE work with it close to -40 outside.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Dustin, as discouraging as that is. Am I correct in my observation that there is less functionality on the phone than at the computer - that was even more disappointing.

As Downy crept up and down, fairly slowly, I had difficulty getting the focus point shifted and as you say the response was slow. However, I did get a few good shots and this would improve if I backed off a bit.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Feb 1, 2014)

I shot this male cardinal at sunset:


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2014)

Cog said:


> I shot this male cardinal at sunset:




Lovely. Beautiful light.


----------



## rpt (Feb 1, 2014)

Click said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > I shot this male cardinal at sunset:
> ...


Yup! Lovely picture.


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 1, 2014)

Love that male cardinal! And, while we're on the subject of red birds, here's a so-called "rufous morph" Red-tailed Hawk.


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2014)

Great shot Steven. Nicely done.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 1, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Love that male cardinal! And, while we're on the subject of red birds, here's a so-called "rufous morph" Red-tailed Hawk.


Great shot Steven! What´s the exif?


----------



## jprusa (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice photo , I think it is a Cassin's Finch.


----------



## Vern (Feb 1, 2014)

Bluebird pair was out today. 5D MKIII, ISO 800, 600 II + 1.4X III, f11, 1/1000, -1 & 2/3 fill flash w better beamer.


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2014)

Vern said:


> Bluebird pair was out today. 5D MKIII, ISO 800, 600 II + 1.4X III, f11, 1/1000, -1 & 2/3 fill flash w better beamer.




Beautiful pictures. I especially like the second one. Well done Vern.


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 2, 2014)

I realized I'd left out the data on that rufous Red Tail. 5Diii, 400 DO, shot at ISO 320, 1/1600 at f7.1, M setting, central focus points only. Here's another image of the same bird.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 2, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Love that male cardinal! And, while we're on the subject of red birds, here's a so-called "rufous morph" Red-tailed Hawk.



Awesome as always Steven!


----------



## Skatol (Feb 2, 2014)

Flamingo
5DIII, 270mm (70-200 w/ 1.4TC), F/5.6, 1/2500, ISO-400


----------



## Eldar (Feb 2, 2014)

Skatol said:


> Flamingo
> 5DIII, 270mm (70-200 w/ 1.4TC), F/5.6, 1/2500, ISO-400


Very nice shot Brent!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Folks.
A couple of mine. Rook or Crow? :-\ Not as exotic as some but its what I got! Thanks to all for inspiration and a reason to strive to improve, hopefully one day I will take a really good picture or even a good picture. Looking at some here I feel my pics may be unworthy of posting! :-[

Both with 40D and Sigma 150-500 Jpegs straight from camera!
Tea break stop on downs for ice cream, he was watching for scraps, he got a bit of ice cream cone for posing for me!

1/100 f6.3 ISO 800 -2/3 500mm



IMG_3982 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

1/250 f5.6 ISO 800 -2/3 229mm



IMG_3981 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Cog (Feb 2, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Rook or Crow?


Looks like an American Crow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Cog
Nah I doubt it, definitely English ;D
more seriously, does the American crow range spread this far, ie the UK?
I cant remember whether its many rooks are crows or many crows are rooks, there were a few of these guys around.

Cheers Graham.



Cog said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Rook or Crow?
> ...


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> A couple of mine. Rook or Crow? :-\
> Cheers Graham.



Hello Graham,

It's a Carrion Crow 


By the way, very nice pictures.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2014)

Took a 200-400 + X1.4 Canon lens ( rented,  ) out for a test run at the local duck pond yesterday. Most of the pond is still frozen, but a portion wasn't. A couple hundred ducks congregate here. Took a number of photos with this beautiful, wonderful great white! If it wasn't at 8 pounds, I would own it at a heart beat. Even mounting it on my monopod, was a bit of work. But what a fantastic piece of glass!
The first photo was at 400 mm, and the other two are 400 mm with the 1.4X engaged.
Thanks.
-r


----------



## crb595 (Feb 2, 2014)

Caught this one-legged Blue Jay at the feeder.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Folks
A few more.

Robin being framed!
40D Sigma [email protected] 1/500s f8.0 ISO 800



IMG_2513 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Hen Pecked or Lovey Dovey.
7D Sigma [email protected] 1/640s f6.3 ISO 320



IMG_2282 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Relaxing in the afternoon sun
7D Sigma [email protected] 1/500s f6.3 ISO 200



IMG_2241 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Taken at Mayflower Park Southampton whilst waiting for our turn on the ferry home, the big red and white thing in the background!
Look this way and smile.
40D [email protected] 1/320 f7.1 ISO 800



IMG_2102 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Click.
Thanks, birds are not my strong point so I'd rather not identify them wrongly, much better for someone who knows to chime in!




Click said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...



Hi Lion Rock
Stunning pictures, 8lbs, you deserve a medal or (a sherpa) for lugging that around, guess there are few who would be able to hand hold that.  It looks like the 1.4X has little effect on image quality?
Cheers Graham.



lion rock said:


> Took a 200-400 + X1.4 Canon lens ( rented,  ) out for a test run at the local duck pond yesterday. Most of the pond is still frozen, but a portion wasn't. A couple hundred ducks congregate here. Took a number of photos with this beautiful, wonderful great white! If it wasn't at 8 pounds, I would own it at a heart beat. Even mounting it on my monopod, was a bit of work. But what a fantastic piece of glass!
> The first photo was at 400 mm, and the other two are 400 mm with the 1.4X engaged.
> Thanks.
> -r


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2014)

Graham,
Thanks for the praise.
I don't deserve any medal, my sherpa ( she never carries my gear ) says I should try it out before considering plunking down the $$$$$$$-s!
I used a swiveled footed monopod (see attached photo, taken with my wife's handy P&S) with a ballhead ( to give me some sorts of flexible movement ), otherwise, even with IS on, I wouldn't have been able to have a keeper, let alone something as nice as the reflections of the swimming mallard.
I still have to practice a lot for an adventure to the James River for an eagle shoot with a few people this Saturday. My BIF wasn't successful yesterday, the ducks' flight direction was away from me most of the time, the flying ducks were taking off randomly such that using AI Servo still did not help me much, just my technique is totally not up to par. More work!
Canon deserves a big pat on the back for developing this lens. I really hate to compare what I got out of this lens with those I got from my own 70-200 f/2.8II, at similar shooting settings. And to be able to get twice the reach and then 40% more! And at better quality. And yes, their engineers really integrated the X1.4 into this lens so that the IQ doesn't seem to degrade. Marvous great white!!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2014)

Graham and any others that might feel reluctant to post less than "fabulous" shots. I think we're all in the same boat at times feeling insecure about our abilities/shots. Since CR tends to be a very friendly place with very little negativity and great support from pro's or those close to that designation, we can relax.

So, for me I like to see everyone post as long as they are trying their best with whatever they have. We all have come from less than great gear at some point but still enjoy the thrill of what we have and the challenges that go with it.

Funny, there is an old card game in my cabinet that I received when about 8 years old - Rook. Otherwise, I probably wouldn't know the name.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 2, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Graham and any others that might feel reluctant to post less than "fabulous" shots. I think we're all in the same boat at times feeling insecure about our abilities/shots. Since CR tends to be a very friendly place with very little negativity and great support from pro's or those close to that designation, we can relax.
> 
> So, for me I like to see everyone post as long as they are trying their best with whatever they have. We all have come from less than great gear at some point but still enjoy the thrill of what we have and the challenges that go with it.



+1

I have posted some very poor photographs because the subject matter was interesting. I have also posted "not-so-good" photos and learned from them. We all have to start somewhere and the encouragement and advice that I have gotten from members of this forum has helped to keep me keen....

BTW.... it is -6C outside and I am sitting in a bird blind waiting for the bluejays to come back.... an idea I got from members of this forum....


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2014)

I always try to post my best. But, deep inside, I know everyone also post their best, and they are far better than what I have to offer. Else, how am I going to improve, knowing others have much better experience, better point of view, etc. And with what all of you contribute in ideas, images and knowledge, I stand to learn.
It is not what we use, what gear we own, in the end it is what is behind the view finder that determines the photos we get.
-r


----------



## dolina (Feb 2, 2014)

lion rock I do hope your camera insurance covers accidents.


----------



## jrista (Feb 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> BTW.... it is -6C outside and I am sitting in a bird blind waiting for the bluejays to come back.... an idea I got from members of this forum....



;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Looking forward to the shots!


----------



## Cog (Feb 2, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog
> Nah I doubt it, definitely English ;D
> more seriously, does the American crow range spread this far, ie the UK?
> I cant remember whether its many rooks are crows or many crows are rooks, there were a few of these guys around.
> ...



If it's in UK, then it's definitely not an American Crow.  I didn't find location info, but the bird looks pretty much like an American Crow (spotted a few today). Not a rook for sure.


----------



## Cog (Feb 2, 2014)

Today's visitor (white-crowned sparrow):


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2014)

My own gear is insured.
I only have what insurance the rental company offers on the 200-400 mm. I pay special attention to this lens rental. I practiced working with this setup and I'm comfortable with how to move it. There is a string tie at the top of the monopod and a strap from the lens that I have across my neck when I use it. You see them in the photo. When I don't use the setup, they go back to the carrying case.
Let's hope I don't have accidents.
I appreciate your comments, I'll use caution.
-r




dolina said:


> lion rock I do hope your camera insurance covers accidents.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 2, 2014)

jrista said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > BTW.... it is -6C outside and I am sitting in a bird blind waiting for the bluejays to come back.... an idea I got from members of this forum....
> ...



No decent bird pictures.... I am learning what works and what does not work with a new lens.... but I did get a lot of black squirrel (AKA tree rat) pictures....


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Don, Jack, others.
Thank you for your kind comments. It speaks somewhat to the nature of the people on this forum that I even had the courage to post any pictures. Had I felt there was any risk of ridicule I would not have posted, that is not to say I'm over sensitive to constructive criticism or a bit of light hearted humour, give a bit take a bit! 

Don were you out in your hide at -6c with the little heater I saw mentioned on the same posts! ;D

If you want to see a reeeaaallly bad picture I have posted that has possibly a once in a lifetime subject have a look at the birds in flight list! 

Cheers Graham.




Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Graham and any others that might feel reluctant to post less than "fabulous" shots. I think we're all in the same boat at times feeling insecure about our abilities/shots. Since CR tends to be a very friendly place with very little negativity and great support from pro's or those close to that designation, we can relax.
> ...


----------



## ooF Fighters (Feb 2, 2014)

A local Double Crested Cormorant. Evil looking thing! Kind of an overcast day, which helped to keep the shine off the feathers & show more detail on this all black subject.
Color on the water is a reflection from peoples clothing on a bridge, out of sight in the background.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi ooF
That is a great picture, I like the stripey effect of the colours from the bridge, it lifts the black of the cormorant. Was the yellow from a sou'wester as worn by sailers! Was it that overcast it looked like they would need it? 

Cheers Graham.



ooF Fighters said:


> A local Double Crested Cormorant. Evil looking thing! Kind of an overcast day, which helped to keep the shine off the feathers & show more detail on this all black subject.
> Color on the water is a reflection from peoples clothing on a bridge, out of sight in the background.


----------



## Cog (Feb 3, 2014)

5Dm3 + 100-400L


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2014)

Lovely reflection. Nicely done Cog.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 3, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely reflection. Nicely done Cog.



+1


----------



## Skatol (Feb 3, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > Flamingo
> ...


Thanks Eldar. Trying something different.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2014)

Same old, same old. It was -18C and overcast but the birds didn't mind. A couple even suggested they have portraits done! 

6D 300 2.8 II 1600th F8 ISO 640
1000th F5.6 ISO 640

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Jack.
Looks like your setup is serving you well, beautiful pictures.
Captured from your living room with remote control, did you get it working yet? Being a soft southerner I think my blood would turn solid at that temperature! 

Cheers Graham.




Jack Douglas said:


> Same old, same old. It was -18C and overcast but the birds didn't mind. A couple even suggested they have portraits done!
> 
> 6D 300 2.8 II 1600th F8 ISO 640
> 1000th F5.6 ISO 640
> ...


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Same old, same old. It was -18C and overcast but the birds didn't mind. A couple even suggested they have portraits done!
> 
> 6D 300 2.8 II 1600th F8 ISO 640
> 1000th F5.6 ISO 640
> ...




Very nice shots Jack. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. No wifi on these, I was out there in the cold all bundled up. did my first video of the Downy and chickadee and i was very pleased with the results via the 300. On pause it almost looked like a pretty decent photo. Next time I'll try video with the 70-200 2.8 and X1.4. I can see getting spoiled with set-ups being so close!!

The birds truly love all my little bushes and stumps with the treats concealed within! 

One other poser today, same old same old. 6D 300 1600th F4 ISO 640

Magpies are showing up but I can't even get a shot (not even with my 22).

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2014)

Thought some folk might be interested in a comparison between the previous 300 2.8 II chickadee shot and a very similarly framed one done with 70-200 2.8 II at 200 X1.4 III. Same ISO of 640,1250th F 5.6. Pixel peeping my 300 has only a very slight edge.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2014)

The previous 300 shot was cropped a little so here it is again uncropped for a better comparison.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Feb 6, 2014)

I haven't seen these guys much in December and January, but today I spotted one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2014)

Cog, you've got a lot of very nice shots on your site. Enjoyed them all!

Jack


----------



## canonrumorstony (Feb 6, 2014)

Spotted Towhee

1D Mk IV with 70-300L & 1.4x TC


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2014)

Cog said:


> I haven't seen these guys much in December and January, but today I spotted one.



Lovely shot Cog


----------



## Cog (Feb 6, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog, you've got a lot of very nice shots on your site. Enjoyed them all!
> 
> Jack



Thank you! I'm glad you liked them.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2014)

canonrumorstony said:


> Spotted Towhee
> 
> 1D Mk IV with 70-300L & 1.4x TC




Very nice shot Tony. Well done.


----------



## jrista (Feb 6, 2014)

GREAT stuff recently, guys!! 

Love the nuthatch photos. Plenty of those in the mountains, but I don't get any in my back yard. Love their quirky antics. 

The spotted twohee photo is wonderful. Love the composition and overall IQ. Excellent!

Jack, your really starting to get a hang of your setups now! Backgrounds look much better. Setups are getting better. I still think your underexposing just a bit...try a little bit more ETTR, which might help you extract a little more contrast in post. Looking forward to seeing how your setup stuff progresses.


----------



## Cog (Feb 6, 2014)

Click said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't seen these guys much in December and January, but today I spotted one.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 6, 2014)

Wow, that towhee shot is just super!


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 6, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Wow, that towhee shot is just super!



It certainly is. Tony nailed the focus on the eye -- it looks like a little jewel.


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 6, 2014)

These are nowhere near as good as what others have posted, but I'd appreciate any constructive feedback.

1. Green-winged teal. 60D+100-400L; 1/1250s, f/6.3, ISO 640
2. Yellow-rumped warbler. 60D+100-400L; 1/1250s, f/6.3, ISO400


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2014)

Jrista, as always a source of encouragement!

Something that I got, by going with the old chair base, is very free rotation. I just reach out and it spins with a finger. Having 5 props around the main stump allows quite a bit of versatility to the background. I did add the dead birch a few days back. 

For anyone else, this prop was purely an experiment and I can tell you that midway through I felt discouraged because it was a couple of pretty intense days of construction without a clue whether the final result would be satisfactory - especially the 5 bedsprings held by 3 wire circles (surplus welding wire thrown out by your "typical government funded institution").

If your're tempted to do something vaguely similar go for it as I'll bet you'll be thrilled. I roll mine out of the way to clean the deck and roll it east or west to shoot depending on time of day etc. Happy as a lark! 

If only the birds were as excited and would tell their friends!! But, I was visited by an angel. 

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2014)

Jack, I'm sure you have posted an image or two of your rig. But could you do me the favor of reposting. I'm thinking of building something similar and all good ideas would be most welcome.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2014)

Eldar, no problem. Tomorrow I'll take a few shots, more detailed, and post them as smaller files so that everything is obvious. Then anyone that wishes can ask questions or even make suggestions for improvements. jrista has me interested in a positioning arm that could hold different props horizontally in front of the log and be adjustable. Keep your eyes open for a rotten woodpecker drilled out stump, as the birds love it.

This is getting a little personal here but, I had those bed springs because my son moved out and I tore his bed apart not wanting to wait until spring when I had my truck to haul it away - funny I looked at the springs and said, hmm these seem useful for something, but I have about 50 of them. . Anyway, the springs actually work pretty good with the nuts welded above. :-[

Actually, the whole thing could be done in wood if a person just gave it careful thought, but it's hard to beat the old chair for a base. It's actually quite light too.

Jack


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 6, 2014)

canonrumorstony said:


> Spotted Towhee
> 
> 1D Mk IV with 70-300L & 1.4x TC


*Magnificent* sir! ... didn't know that the 70-300 L takes the 1.4x TC ... is that a Kenko TC or Canon?


----------



## Menace (Feb 6, 2014)

Pic also on EF400 thread but love to share it with my birder friends


----------



## candyman (Feb 6, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> canonrumorstony said:
> 
> 
> > Spotted Towhee
> ...




Must be the Kenko. The 70-300L does not support the Canon ext.


----------



## Phil L (Feb 6, 2014)

Great Blue Heron


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 6, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Great Blue Heron



Wow, great shot! At first this appears backlit, but on closer look it appears to be just shy of edge-on (ie. sun almost right in the heron's face). Did you use any fill, or is it all natural light? The "dark side" looks clean and sharp.


----------



## Phil L (Feb 6, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Great Blue Heron
> ...



Thanks very much! This was all natural light no fill flash. The heron was lit by upper right, back, sunset lighting. It was shot as a jpeg with minimal post processing.
Glad you like it!


----------



## lion rock (Feb 6, 2014)

Phil L,
I love the heron photo, too. Great lighting, just not some lighting anyone gets all the time. Great catch on light and subject!
Beautiful!
-r


----------



## Phil L (Feb 6, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Phil L,
> I love the heron photo, too. Great lighting, just not some lighting anyone gets all the time. Great catch on light and subject!
> Beautiful!
> -r



I appreciate that very much, thank you!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2014)

Here are the pics I promised on the feeder/prop. Private email is fine for specifics or if it seems appropriate, perhaps here in this thread, although it is for bird portraits - right. Not a problem for me either way.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 6, 2014)

This morning was -27C and I saw the first Robin of Spring... WHAT ARE YOU THINKING!!!!! IT'S FEBRUARY!!!!! GO BACK SOUTH!!!!

Shot with SX-50 zoomed all the way out...

<EDIT> Got home and cleaned up the shot in Lightroom... second picture...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2014)

Boy Don, you got that right. He must have been listening to David Suzuki on global warming. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2014)

French kiss anyone? 

Jack


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 7, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> French kiss anyone?


Cool! 
Haven't seen a woodpeckers tongue before...


----------



## Cog (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2014)

Lovely. 8) Nicely done Cog.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 7, 2014)

Very Nice Cog. he looks like he eats well ;D


----------



## Cog (Feb 7, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely. 8) Nicely done Cog.


Thanks Click!



jprusa said:


> Very Nice Cog. he looks like he eats well ;D


It was a very cold day (sunset time). But I always give them a treat after I shoot. No-one should work for free.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Jack,
Angel, very apt title, nice pic, glad you didn't loose interest and momentum on your rig, looks like it works real well from the results.
Phil, lovely heron pic.
Cog, nice pic, glad to hear you pay well, hopefully they will tell their freinds and you'll get more subjects.
Don, that cleaned up nice, to me it looked good before, but after some pp it looks great.
CRTony, interesting little chap
Menace, nice job freezing the motion of the water, great shot.
All others, many excellent shots, thank you for the inspiration.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Cog (Feb 8, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Cog, ...glad to hear you pay well, hopefully they will tell their friends and you'll get more subjects.


I guess they do tell. ;D Each time I see more and more cardinals in the bush. But maybe it's just spring coming. They started to to chase each other and fight. But they can be nice and charming as well:


----------



## candyman (Feb 8, 2014)

Cog said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Cog, ...glad to hear you pay well, hopefully they will tell their friends and you'll get more subjects.
> ...




charming and modelling as well....
Wonderful capture!


----------



## jrista (Feb 8, 2014)

Cog said:


>



Wonderful photo, Cog! I like the rest on your Flickr as well. Beautiful shots, all. Excellent perches. I'd love to have Cardinals here in Colorado, but alas, were to far west. I love seeing these beautiful photos of them even more because of that.


----------



## jrista (Feb 8, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Jrista, as always a source of encouragement!
> 
> Something that I got, by going with the old chair base, is very free rotation. I just reach out and it spins with a finger. Having 5 props around the main stump allows quite a bit of versatility to the background. I did add the dead birch a few days back.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you've taken your bird setups to a whole new level! Your definitely getting some much better shots, now, no question. Your skill is rapidly improving. I look forward to seeing your shots a year from now! ;D


----------



## jrista (Feb 8, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> A local Double Crested Cormorant. Evil looking thing! Kind of an overcast day, which helped to keep the shine off the feathers & show more detail on this all black subject.
> Color on the water is a reflection from peoples clothing on a bridge, out of sight in the background.



Aw, I wouldn't call them evil looking. Most people don't seem to care much for how cormorants look, I guess...but personally, I love their heads. Especially their eyes...stunning blue jewels. 

Great shot. Well lit and his pose is great.


----------



## jrista (Feb 8, 2014)

Skatol said:


> Flamingo
> 5DIII, 270mm (70-200 w/ 1.4TC), F/5.6, 1/2500, ISO-400



Truly beautiful. Love it.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2014)

Cog said:


> I guess they do tell. ;D Each time I see more and more cardinals in the bush. But maybe it's just spring coming. They started to to chase each other and fight. But they can be nice and charming as well:



Another great shot Cog. It's beautiful.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 8, 2014)

Cog you better tell those Cardinals that I pay even better and that thanks to global warming it's now great to live in Alberta.  We now have house finches around Edmonton and they were typically considered very rare! But I don't, at least not yet! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 8, 2014)

Wish I had something new.... The pose now has some branches, better or negative, anyone?

Oh, there's that tongue again!

6D 300 640th F8 ISO 320

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 9, 2014)

Long-tailed Duck - male non-breeding plumage. 

Rare to see them near shore, they usually winter way off-shore. Had to use major ninja skills to get close.

100-400mm


----------



## jrista (Feb 9, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wish I had something new.... The pose now has some branches, better or negative, anyone?
> 
> Oh, there's that tongue again!
> 
> ...



I would always eliminate foreground content if you can. The foremost thing in your scene should be the bird and it's perch. Foreground blur just interacts oddly with the in-focus subject plane, and never really looks good. Put the branches (and whatever else you want back there) behind the bird, enough that they blur almost into indistinction, but best avoid foreground OOF junk...it always looks terrible (no matter how much skill you have.)

The only real exception would be foreGROUND (or maybe pine fronds that kind of stretch to the bottom and/or top edges of the frame). Ground nicely fades into an aesthetically pleasing blur that does not usually directly interact with any subject plane elements.


----------



## jrista (Feb 9, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Long-tailed Duck - male non-breeding plumage.
> 
> Rare to see them near shore, they usually winter way off-shore. Had to use major ninja skills to get close.
> 
> 100-400mm



He's a beauty! And I totally believe you have some pretty mad sneaking skillz to get close enough, if that is a full or nearly-full crop at 400mm.  I can't get that close to birds here in colorado, far too jittery...hence my purchase of the 600mm f/4 II.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 9, 2014)

So I head out again with my new 150-600 lens to go take bird pictures.... and I end up shooting with a wide angle lens as the chickadees and nuthatches were very friendly...


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> So I head out again with my new 150-600 lens to go take bird pictures.... and I end up shooting with a wide angle lens as the chickadees and nuthatches were very friendly...




I love the first one. Great shot Don.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey Don that looks like great fun. I really have to try it. My guys have been on my lens and on my head while shooting so I guess more is possible. Didn't think Nutty would go for it though. How about Downy?

How do you like handling the big new lens?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 9, 2014)

IslanderMV, I just love that duck!

jrista, I'm guessing this doesn't really work either??

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Feb 9, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Long-tailed Duck - male non-breeding plumage.
> 
> Rare to see them near shore, they usually winter way off-shore. Had to use major ninja skills to get close.
> 
> 100-400mm



That's pretty awesome!


----------



## jrista (Feb 9, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> IslanderMV, I just love that duck!
> 
> jrista, I'm guessing this doesn't really work either??
> 
> Jack



Same deal. You can see where the foreground object blurrs into the stuff behind it. That just never really works. Not in the general case anyway. Birds are highly detailed. If you did that with things that did not contain as much fine detail as birds and bark, you might be able to put OOF foreground elements to good purpose, but I am not a big fan of it for anything nature, really. The only time I've seen foreground OOF work is when the only thing from the subject plane it obscures is the birds feet and legs. I've seen this a couple times, where shorebirds sometimes have one or both feet obscured by a slight hump of sand in the foreground.

Overall, though, my personal recommendation is you keep the subject plane unobscured.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 9, 2014)

Shot these yesterday over the James river.
Rented 200-400 f/4 Canon lens.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks again jrista and I think you're right. I'm trying things but not the best judge of the final result.

A while back I was debating a friend who generally knows more than me, having gotten into DSLRs fairly seriously some years back. He tends to be *very* particular about things.

Here's what we didn't agree on, as he tried to push me towards producing a photo of wildlife that reproduces as closely as possible what the eye had seen. This was in the context of shooting a bison that was almost black to the eye with snow everywhere. I said that if I was shooting a brown bear in the bush and it was dull, I'd wan't a picture of a "brown" bear if possible, not a dark blob. This seemed to register with him a little but I think both of us are a little unsure about how to view such things. Any comments jrista or anyone else? 

In the wild you take what you can get but since this shot is staged I largely had control. I assume this weed is also a distraction. Any comment - negative is fine!  Others may be learning from my mistakes too.

Jack


Jack


----------



## lion rock (Feb 9, 2014)

Mr Haines,
Your signature line reads, "The best camera is the one in your hands," and I'd add "and best subjects are in your hand."
Love that your birds would eat off of your hand!
-r


----------



## jrista (Feb 9, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks again jrista and I think you're right. I'm trying things but not the best judge of the final result.



Certainly! Don't stop trying. That's how you learn. 

You might want to pick up Michael Freeman's books on photography...they will give you an EXCELLENT core basis for the general photographic stables: Exposure, Composition, Tone & Color. 

You should also pick up Art Morris' book The Art of Bird Photography (the older book, not the newer CD ebook). ABP is an excellent book, especially the chapter on exposure. You'll learn more from Art than I could ever possibly teach you. I strive to be as good as him some day, but I figure I'll be about his age before I am, and I could never compare to the teacher he is. 



Jack Douglas said:


> A while back I was debating a friend who generally knows more than me, having gotten into DSLRs fairly seriously some years back. He tends to be *very* particular about things.
> 
> Here's what we didn't agree on, as he tried to push me towards producing a photo of wildlife that reproduces as closely as possible what the eye had seen. This was in the context of shooting a bison that was almost black to the eye with snow everywhere. I said that if I was shooting a brown bear in the bush and it was dull, I'd wan't a picture of a "brown" bear if possible, not a dark blob. This seemed to register with him a little but I think both of us are a little unsure about how to view such things. Any comments jrista or anyone else?



Photography is an art. Art is a matter of personal style. Your in the experimental phase, so right now, the best advice is to keep experimenting, play with exposure, try silhouettes, try exposing so you see the brown bear as a brown bear, etc. 

Some people aim to produce "clinical" photographic results...they only care about the technical perfection. To be perfectly honest, I've always found such photography to be bland and artless. There is rarely any feeling in photos created clinically...to perfectly and exactly reproduce just what the physical eye saw, ignoring what the minds eye saw. I think involving aspects of both is important...its the ratio of the mix that really boils down to personal style. You sound much more like a minds eye kind of guy to me...you want to share what you feel you saw as much as what you actually saw (maybe more.) I wouldn't ignore that! 

Find your personal style. It won't happen overnight. It'll require time and dedicated effort, trialing various approaches and figuring out which ones best represent what you saw AND felt to your viewers. I may have a lot of advice to give (and I honestly thank you for listening, even if you don't take my advice!), but I am still exploring and discovering my own personal style. I've been photographing birds for two years now. I have a better sense of what my own personal style is, but I haven't really perfected the technique that will allow me to achieve that style every time I point the lens and press the shutter button.

Also, don't forget that post-processing is just as much a *critical* part of the process as what you do in camera. The camera is a clinical device...it will expose the world according to the technical specifications of its design, and the mechanical and electronic settings you give it. You have some control over those personal style aspects in-camera from the standpoint of composition and scene layout...but I think the bulk of personal style is brought out in the way you process. (I think it's always been this way as well...even in the days of film, critical photographers spent untold hours in their darkrooms playing with chemical baths, dodging, burning, perfecting transfer processes, etc.) Color, tone, contrast, crop, vignetting, etc. are all elements of style. Use them to your advantage.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 10, 2014)

jrista, *thank you * for that most thorough explanation about various things. I try to soak it all up and none of the advice is ignored, maybe forgotten at times, but never ignored. One of my daughters is very enthused having spent many hours with me last summer at the pond and she's artisticly inclined. We have a grand time relating to these things. She inherited my modest Nikon gear, which as a student she wouldn't likely have been inclined to afford, and in a couple weeks was completely up to speed. Unfortunately she is far away at university.

I've bought an number of good books but that one was *quite* expensive so I'll check the library and then decide on spending. Thanks again.

BTW I've made a mod for the skytracker that I'll post in the star thread.

Jack


----------



## fnora (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Show your Bird Portraits - Golden Eagle*

Golden eagle with water splashing on his beak


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Show your Bird Portraits - Golden Eagle*



fnora said:


> Golden eagle with water splashing on his beak




Great shot 8)

...And welcome to CR


----------



## jrista (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Show your Bird Portraits - Golden Eagle*



fnora said:


> Golden eagle with water splashing on his beak



Great shot! Rare moment, nicely executed.

I would offer that you could probably do some heavy highlight recovery and restore a lot of color fidelity and tonality to the bird's beak and the washed out feathers. Would bring some punch to the photo, and enhance the effect of the water spray.


----------



## sanjosedave (Feb 10, 2014)

Victoria Crowned Pigeon (Goura victoria) at San Diego Zoo

1/320 at 5.6

~610mm (70-200mm 2.8)
ISO 6400


----------



## polarhannes (Feb 10, 2014)

Not the best framing, but I liked it anyway


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 10, 2014)

polarhannes said:


> Not the best framing, but I liked it anyway


I like it!


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2014)

polarhannes said:


> Not the best framing, but I liked it anyway



A little bit tight in the frame, but it's a very nice shot. I like it also.


----------



## dpc (Feb 10, 2014)

Gull taking off with a shellfish which it will proceed to drop so as to crack the shell.


----------



## dpc (Feb 10, 2014)

Great blue heron fishing at low tide


----------



## dpc (Feb 11, 2014)

The heron again, preening itself.


----------



## fnora (Feb 11, 2014)

jrista said:


> fnora said:
> 
> 
> > Golden eagle with water splashing on his beak
> ...



Thank you! I will try your tips.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2014)

polarhannes said:


> Not the best framing, but I liked it anyway


I think the framing is perfect for this shot ... I like it.


----------



## dpc (Feb 12, 2014)

Widgeon taking a bath.


----------



## dpc (Feb 12, 2014)

Adjusted the crop a bit.


----------



## Ferris (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's a favorite of mine.


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 12, 2014)

As long as we're on the subject of waterfowl -- Pied-billed Grebe having fun, 5Diii, ISO 320, 400DO, f7.1 @ 1/1600.


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2014)

Ferris said:


> Here's a favorite of mine.



Very nice first post Ferris. Welcome to CR


----------



## Ferris (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you, so much! It's good to be here!


----------



## Cog (Feb 12, 2014)

Envy those of you guys who have pictures of herons or egrets. Can't get close enough to these birds. Therefore, small birds in my posts  American robin (spring is coming):


----------



## Ferris (Feb 12, 2014)

Just beautiful. Very nice work.


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2014)

Cog said:


> Envy those of you guys who have pictures of herons or egrets. Can't get close enough to these. Therefore, small birds in my posts  American robin (spring is coming):



Very sharp. Nicely done Cog, beautiful picture.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 13, 2014)

Cog said:


> Envy those of you guys who have pictures of herons or egrets. Can't get close enough to these. Therefore, small birds in my posts  American robin (spring is coming):


Love the detail of the eye. Very nice Cog


----------



## streestandtheatres (Feb 13, 2014)

Always nice to catch a willie wagtail!


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is a different look at a Great Blue Heron. This 3rd year has decided to winter over here in New England it is about -4 C ( 24F) all week. This bird was in a channel that was out of the wind and in direct sun. It was all compacted and conserving heat.


----------



## dpc (Feb 13, 2014)

Gull doing a fly-by.


----------



## dpc (Feb 13, 2014)

Fly-by 2


----------



## dpc (Feb 13, 2014)

Robin chowing down on some berries.


----------



## HankMD (Feb 13, 2014)

sanjosedave said:


> Victoria Crowned Pigeon (Goura victoria) at San Diego Zoo
> 
> 1/320 at 5.6
> 
> ...



Beautiful in a nightmarish way, very nice work.



polarhannes said:


> Not the best framing, but I liked it anyway



+1.



jprusa said:


> GBH


An isolating creamy background is good. An isolating background that shows a bit of the bird's environment, even better. And I like how you bring out the elegance of the heron's stance. The sharpness and subtle contrasts are impressive, too.



dpc said:


> Adjusted the crop a bit.


Like your composition even if the ambient light isn't so great. I often find the heron's gaze to be engaging.



Ferris said:


> Here's a favorite of mine.


Nice capture. Where I live, herons and egrets aren't found next to a tree like that.


----------



## Menace (Feb 13, 2014)

Emu - 5D III


----------



## dpc (Feb 13, 2014)

Male widgeon splashing about.


----------



## dpc (Feb 13, 2014)

Widgeon couple searching for food on the Pacific off Cattle Point, British Columbia.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 13, 2014)

To ALL,
This thread is getting better and better! All of your posts are superb! I am in awe and totally humbled. Do keep this going on!
-r


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## dpc (Feb 13, 2014)

Excellent pics 2n10. I especially like the merganser.


----------



## Cog (Feb 13, 2014)

2n10 said:


>


Merganser is just beautiful. Nice!


----------



## dpc (Feb 13, 2014)

Stretching


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks dpc and cogs.

Lovely shot dpc.


----------



## sanjosedave (Feb 13, 2014)

San Diego Zoo


----------



## sanjosedave (Feb 13, 2014)

San Diego Zoo


----------



## Vern (Feb 13, 2014)

Cold for the bluebirds in NC today. 5DMKIII, 600 II + 1.4III, f9, ISO 1250, 1/400, better beamer -2 & 2/3 flash fill.


----------



## Vern (Feb 13, 2014)

one more


----------



## lion rock (Feb 13, 2014)

SanJoseDave,
The color of the "flame"mingo is brilliant!
Great colors ...
-r


----------



## jprusa (Feb 13, 2014)

Vern said:


> Cold for the bluebirds in NC today. 5DMKIII, 600 II + 1.4III, f9, ISO 1250, 1/400, better beamer -2 & 2/3 flash fill.



Nice photo Vern.


----------



## Ferris (Feb 13, 2014)

A Cedar Waxwing.


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2014)

Vern said:


> Cold for the bluebirds in NC today. 5DMKIII, 600 II + 1.4III, f9, ISO 1250, 1/400, better beamer -2 & 2/3 flash fill.




Very nice shot Vern. Well done.


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2014)

Ferris said:


> A Cedar Waxwing.



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## Vern (Feb 13, 2014)

Click said:


> Ferris said:
> 
> 
> > A Cedar Waxwing.
> ...



+1 - great color on the berries. Hope we see a few in NC this year - they migrate through.


----------



## Ferris (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you, very much!

Here is another favorite, and it is actually a screen capture from video taken with a C100 that was using a spotting scope as a lens. It is a juvenile Red-tailed Hawk on the Cornell University campus.


----------



## Vern (Feb 14, 2014)

Yellow rumped warbler


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 14, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Ferris said:
> 
> 
> > A Cedar Waxwing.
> ...


I have seen them several times, but have never managed to get a nice picture like yours....


----------



## Northstar (Feb 15, 2014)

Cog said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



very much agree...+1


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2014)

Male widgeon


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 16, 2014)

Black Faced Cuckoo Shrike, baby about to be fed. These ones are hanging around the property at the moment. The young one is being fed constantly.
5D3 with 300mm f4 L


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Mr Bean.
Nice shot, that looks like one demanding baby! Feed me feed me now! 

Cheers Graham.




Mr Bean said:


> Black Faced Cuckoo Shrike, baby about to be fed. These ones are hanging around the property at the moment. The young one is being fed constantly.
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 L


----------



## Mr Bean (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks Graham. I happen to press the camera button (at 6fps) and got the whole sequence. But it only took about 5-6 frames for the bug to be an ex-bug 

It helped me having my house mate act as a spotter, as I was glued to the viewfinder. My house mate would tell me when a parent was approaching, so I could prepare to hold the button down. I got a lot of shots this afternoon


----------



## CTJohn (Feb 16, 2014)

Snowy Egret, Everglades. 6D, 70-300L.


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you Northstar


----------



## ftico (Feb 16, 2014)

Snow bunting (European). 70D + Canon 400 5.6L


----------



## Vossie (Feb 16, 2014)

Great shot; especially the composition with the natural frame from snow!



ftico said:


> Snow bunting (European). 70D + Canon 400 5.6L


----------



## ftico (Feb 16, 2014)

Vossie said:


> Great shot; especially the composition with the natural frame from snow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, they kept disappearing and reappearing behind some snow banks, which provided the OOF whitish frame. THank you so much for the encouraging comment!


----------



## jrista (Feb 16, 2014)

ftico said:


> Snow bunting (European). 70D + Canon 400 5.6L



Excellent! Love it!


----------



## knoxone (Feb 16, 2014)

Family of Eagles - Ravenna, Ohio


----------



## knoxone (Feb 16, 2014)

A few more...


----------



## PhotoConceptsDT (Feb 16, 2014)

Plenty of pics (mostly birds) at my local conservation area.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/conceptsbydt/sets/72157635213267637/


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2014)

Widgeon couple


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2014)

Widgeon couple 2


----------



## ftico (Feb 16, 2014)

jrista said:


> ftico said:
> 
> 
> > Snow bunting (European). 70D + Canon 400 5.6L
> ...



Thanks! I feel like I am starting to get the hang of this camera...


----------



## fishprof (Feb 17, 2014)

Adult Limpkin teaching a juvenile to fish for and open mussels, St. Johns River near Sanford, FL. Canon 7D and Canon 70-300mm L lens. 1/400, f/7.1, ISO 100.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2014)

fishprof said:


> Adult Limpkin teaching a juvenile to fish for and open mussels, St. Johns River near Sanford, FL. Canon 7D and Canon 70-300mm L lens. 1/400, f/7.1, ISO 100.




Very nice shot. 8) Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 17, 2014)

Shots from Florida and the like should be banned!  Here I sit snow-bound at -10 C and in spite of wandering outside today not a single bird of any description - well actually I did see a magpie far away. 

Jack


----------



## tmsprts (Feb 17, 2014)

7D 70-200 II


----------



## halituzun (Feb 17, 2014)

Europian Oyster Catcher with a crab....
Bodrum, Turkey


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 17, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Shots from Florida and the like should be banned!  Here I sit snow-bound at -10 C and in spite of wandering outside today not a single bird of any description - well actually I did see a magpie far away.
> 
> Jack


Plus 1
I wandered through the local woods for 4 hours today, did not even hear a bird, nothing came to the feeders, too cold and windy.....


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2014)

halituzun said:


> Europian Oyster Catcher with a crab....
> Bodrum, Turkey



Nice shot halituzun... And welcome to CR


----------



## Ferris (Feb 17, 2014)

Another juvenile Red-tailed Hawk on the Cornell University campus.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 17, 2014)

My offerings:


----------



## halituzun (Feb 18, 2014)

Click said:


> halituzun said:
> 
> 
> > Europian Oyster Catcher with a crab....
> ...



Thanks a lot...


----------



## Northstar (Feb 18, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Shots from Florida and the like should be banned!  Here I sit snow-bound at -10 C and in spite of wandering outside today not a single bird of any description - well actually I did see a magpie far away.
> ...



++1!
When I go down to Florida on vacation it's like a smorgasbord of birds and wildlife compared to up here in the cold north!


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 18, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


All of your birds are fleeing that weather for the Florida beaches. We've had a snowy owl in Jacksonville and now a red-throated loon in Panama City. Out of respect, I'll limit my post to more endemic species - here's a slightly less wary (these guys are second only to Kingfishers it seems) Black-crowned Night Heron who posed for me on Sunday morning:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 18, 2014)

"Out of respect, I'll limit my post to more endemic species - here's a slightly less wary (these guys are second only to Kingfishers it seems) Black-crowned Night Heron who posed for me on Sunday morning:"

"Wary" - not by Serindipidy - wish he'd send his birds up here! 

I'll be hoping for a shot like that this summer!

Jack


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 18, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> "Out of respect, I'll limit my post to more endemic species - here's a slightly less wary (these guys are second only to Kingfishers it seems) Black-crowned Night Heron who posed for me on Sunday morning:"
> 
> "Wary" - not by Serindipidy - wish he'd send his birds up here!
> 
> ...


I'm definitely jealous of his buddy Harry, and come to think of it, I've gotten much closer to at least one kingfisher and several bald eagles than I ever have to these guys. Maybe they just don't like me. Here are a couple of other Night Herons who I've had in my viewfinder for a few moments:
Flew off immediately:





Juvenile with a large alligator between me & him/her:




Shot from a moving boat:


----------



## Eldar (Feb 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I'm definitely jealous of his buddy Harry, and come to think of it, I've gotten much closer to at least one kingfisher and several bald eagles than I ever have to these guys. Maybe they just don't like me. Here are a couple of other Night Herons who I've had in my viewfinder for a few moments:
> Flew off immediately


I´m sure they believe the front lens element is the huge evil eye on a dangerous beast


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 19, 2014)

Well these guys are my friends and I love em! Great posers!

6D 300 3200th F6.3 ISO 640

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2014)

So cute.  Well done Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Click, it took a little persuading. I'd been after this shot for a while. 

Jack


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 19, 2014)

Conventional wisdom is you've got to show the bird's eyes and preferably with a catch light in 'em or the photo is a failure. In this case, I beg to differ.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 19, 2014)

Jack & Steven, those are both great shots - I like the little one popping out and I agree on the closed eyes.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Mackguyver, what I really like is that she looked me straight in the eye as if to say I love you. 

The closed eyes owl also conveys a sense of trust and love! 

The 6D makes BIF tough and any movement is problematic for that matter, so I was happy to get this one.

6D 300 2000th F 7.1 ISO 640

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 19, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Conventional wisdom is you've got to show the bird's eyes and preferably with a catch light in 'em or the photo is a failure. In this case, I beg to differ.



Har !

Nice picture.


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Conventional wisdom is you've got to show the bird's eyes and preferably with a catch light in 'em or the photo is a failure. In this case, I beg to differ.




Very nice shot Steven.


----------



## tushit (Feb 20, 2014)

Crimson Sunbird


----------



## tushit (Feb 20, 2014)

Hume's leaf warbler


----------



## Menace (Feb 20, 2014)

1/320, f5.6, ISO640, EF400 f2.8


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 20, 2014)

Menace said:


> 1/320, f5.6, ISO640, EF400 f2.8


Its one of those shots I'd love to take but the incredible sharpness of the image actually makes the bird look a little sickly ... btw that's not meant to be offensive ... I like the awesome sharpness of the image.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 20, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Conventional wisdom is you've got to show the bird's eyes and preferably with a catch light in 'em or the photo is a failure. In this case, I beg to differ.


Don't know if that Owl was sleeping or not, but he/she looks pleased about something ... reminds me of the old saying "the wise Owl". 8)


----------



## Menace (Feb 20, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > 1/320, f5.6, ISO640, EF400 f2.8
> ...



It was a hot day - maybe he was feeling the heat.


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2014)

tushit said:


> Crimson Sunbird



Nice shot tushit.... And welcome to CR


----------



## dpc (Feb 20, 2014)

Great blue heron at Swan Lake, Victoria, B.C.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 20, 2014)

Karoo Robin at Sunset (Hand-held)

60D, Tamron 150-600mm
600mm, 1/1000s at f/8, ISO 1600


----------



## dpc (Feb 20, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> Karoo Robin at Sunset (Hand-held)
> 
> 60D, Tamron 150-600mm
> 600mm, 1/1000s at f/8, ISO 1600




Nice shot. Been thinking about the Tamron 150-600.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 20, 2014)

Lovely shots everyone, a pleasure to view. 

It's coming - spring - I think. When will this snow ever go!! I can't wait.

Jack


----------



## tushit (Feb 21, 2014)

Click said:


> tushit said:
> 
> 
> > Crimson Sunbird
> ...



thanks.


----------



## davidgator (Feb 21, 2014)

A goshawk enjoying some duck for breakfast.


----------



## Cog (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> Karoo Robin at Sunset (Hand-held)
> 
> 60D, Tamron 150-600mm
> 600mm, 1/1000s at f/8, ISO 1600



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2014)

Cog said:


>



Lovely shot. Nicely done Cog.


----------



## Menace (Feb 22, 2014)

Cockatoo


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 22, 2014)

Love those Greater Sulfur Creasted - babysat one for a couple weeks once. Destructive aren't they!! 

Jack


----------



## J.R. (Feb 22, 2014)

A sunbird with my trusty 100-400 which is way much sharper on my 5D3 than my 6D and 600D.


----------



## Cog (Feb 22, 2014)

J.R. said:


> A sunbird with my trusty 100-400 which is way much sharper on my 5D3 than my 6D and 600D.


Totally agree. Had the same feeling when switched to 5DM3 from 7D.


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 22, 2014)

J.R. said:


> A sunbird with my trusty 100-400 which is way much sharper on my 5D3 than my 6D and 600D.



Very nice, the autofocus did a great job of ignoring the leaves just in front of the bird. 

PS - Location ?


----------



## J.R. (Feb 22, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > A sunbird with my trusty 100-400 which is way much sharper on my 5D3 than my 6D and 600D.
> ...



Thanks, the location is India ... foothills of the Himalayas. 

The 5D3 AF is indeed a thing to rave about. So very often I take it for granted but when shooting with a different camera, I realise just how good it is.


----------



## Cog (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## J.R. (Feb 23, 2014)

Rose Ringed Parakeet


----------



## J.R. (Feb 23, 2014)

Rufous Shrike


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2014)

Cog & J.R. Beautiful shots guys 8)


----------



## Cog (Feb 24, 2014)

Female northern cardinal. She doesn't like to model much.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Feb 24, 2014)

Canon 5d mkii 200mm f/2.8 heavy crop bald eagle


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 24, 2014)

Andy_Hodapp,

It must be exciting to have the opportunity. I rarely see an eagle and then only golden. Bet you were wishing you had a longer lens or could get closer!

Jack


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 24, 2014)

Just pulled up the thread and wow - incredible shots by everyone! We really have a great bunch of bird photographers on CR and each time I click on this thread I'm amazed by what I see. I went to my usual haunt this weekend and once again spied some black-crowned night herons - still not as tame as 'Harry', but these two let me approach a bit closer:


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 24, 2014)

Very nice mack

Very lucky with this little guy. He did not mind me being this close to him to take his photo.


----------



## Ferris (Feb 24, 2014)

Here is a favorite of mine. It is a juvenile Red-tailed Hawk, photographed with a Canon 7D, a Sigma 50-500mm OS lens, a Sigma 2x teleconverter, and a Sigma 1.4x teleconverter. (Yeah. I know. I probably shouldn't be stacking teleconverters.) This photo is as I took it, without any processing.

(Higher res available on Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7477033144/#sizes/l/in/photolist-coHKsy/)


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Just pulled up the thread and wow - incredible shots by everyone! We really have a great bunch of bird photographers on CR and each time I click on this thread I'm amazed by what I see. I went to my usual haunt this weekend and once again spied some black-crowned night herons - still not as tame as 'Harry', but these two let me approach a bit closer:



Love the composition on the 2nd shot!


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Just pulled up the thread and wow - incredible shots by everyone! We really have a great bunch of bird photographers on CR and each time I click on this thread I'm amazed by what I see. I went to my usual haunt this weekend and once again spied some black-crowned night herons - still not as tame as 'Harry', but these two let me approach a bit closer:



Greats shots mackguyver. i especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Feb 24, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Andy_Hodapp,
> 
> It must be exciting to have the opportunity. I rarely see an eagle and then only golden. Bet you were wishing you had a longer lens or could get closer!
> 
> Jack



Right now in the process of choosing a longer lens. Tamron 150-600mm? I did try and get closer but he flew away, but not before I got a shot of him flying!!!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 24, 2014)

Andy_Hodapp, so majestic even though it's small! Bet you're following AlanF's evaluation on the Tammy. If I didn't have my 300 X2 I have no doubt that's what I'd get.

I'm still stuck on my deck resorting to bribry.

6D 300 X1.4 1600th F16 ISO 1250


Jack


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 25, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Just pulled up the thread and wow - incredible shots by everyone! We really have a great bunch of bird photographers on CR and each time I click on this thread I'm amazed by what I see. I went to my usual haunt this weekend and once again spied some black-crowned night herons - still not as tame as 'Harry', but these two let me approach a bit closer:



Nice shots, especially the first one!


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 25, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Andy_Hodapp, so majestic even though it's small! Bet you're following AlanF's evaluation on the Tammy. If I didn't have my 300 X2 I have no doubt that's what I'd get.
> 
> I'm still stuck on my deck resorting to bribry.
> 
> ...



Nice shot. If that's f/16 and the wings are that soft, you must have been fairly close, 20 feet or less?


----------



## J.R. (Feb 25, 2014)

Crested Serpent Eagle


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2014)

CarlTN, I was a lot closer than 20'!  Remember my friends the chickadees love me so they pose.

Actually Downy was pretty cooperative too. Sure would like some variety. Today Sammy Jay and Maggie Magpie showed up - for 1/10 second! They don't like me for sure.

6D 300 X1.4 3200th F6.3 ISO 400

Jack


----------



## estevesdematos (Feb 25, 2014)

Just this !!!


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 25, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> CarlTN, I was a lot closer than 20'!  Remember my friends the chickadees love me so they pose.
> 
> Actually Downy was pretty cooperative too. Sure would like some variety. Today Sammy Jay and Maggie Magpie showed up - for 1/10 second! They don't like me for sure.
> 
> ...



Very nice! None of them like me, but I hate chickadees, as I've told you before. They are common folk...hahah.


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Crested Serpent Eagle



Very nice shot J.R. 8)


----------



## CTJohn (Feb 25, 2014)

From the Everglades. 7D, 70-300L.


----------



## CTJohn (Feb 25, 2014)

More from the Everglades. 7D, 70-300L.


----------



## Spygg (Feb 25, 2014)

American Bald Eagle at the Bronx Zoo yesterday.

Camera: Canon EOS 6D
Lens: Sigma 70-300 4-5.6 DG OS
Handheld


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2014)

Spygg said:


> American Bald Eagle at the Bronx Zoo yesterday.
> 
> Camera: Canon EOS 6D
> Lens: Sigma 70-300 4-5.6 DG OS
> Handheld



Very nice picture Spygg. 

...And welcome to CR


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful pictures everyone!

A couple from me...

Camera: Canon 5D Mark III
Lens: Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
Handheld



Serpent Eagle by Sharad Medhavi




Serpent Eagle by Sharad Medhavi


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 25, 2014)

Black Scoter female preening. Soon to be headed northward.

I like this shot - Lightroom saved it. Massive crop and noise reduction used.

100-400mm at 400mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Black Scoter female preening. Soon to be headed northward.



Cute. The sooner, the better! Fortunately they come to their senses! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2014)

Sharad.Medhavi said:


> Beautiful pictures everyone!
> 
> A couple from me...
> 
> ...



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## Plinian (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm mostly a lurker, but felt inspired to contribute...Yellow-crowned Night Heron (who was very approachable).

Greg


----------



## Menace (Feb 26, 2014)

Plinian said:


> I'm mostly a lurker, but felt inspired to contribute...Yellow-crowned Night Heron (who was very approachable).
> 
> Greg



Lovely photo Greg - very pleased to see your contribution. Do add more in the future. Cheers


----------



## jprusa (Feb 26, 2014)

Pileated Woodpecker

1/2500
5.6
400 5.6
ISO 500


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 26, 2014)

My usual suggestion so that we're not just looking at pretty pictures we could see virtually anywhere, please add interesting/useful information such as the lens used etc.  I think most of us are here to learn how we might improve.

Great shots everyone.

Jack


----------



## projectmansd (Feb 26, 2014)

Walking around in the park 70-200 f2.8 L II ISO 100 165mm 1/1250 @f8


----------



## projectmansd (Feb 26, 2014)

100-400 f4.5l 275mm ISO 100 1/500 at f/7.1


----------



## projectmansd (Feb 26, 2014)

I see you... EF 100-400mm @ 400mm ISO 100 1/500sec @f/7.1 Canon 5D mark III


----------



## Ferris (Feb 26, 2014)

This Dark-eyed Junco seemed to be enjoying the sunset as much as I was that day.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6274808457/#sizes/l/in/photolist-ayu2WH/


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Feb 26, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice first post. Welcome to CR



Thanks for the welcome. I hope learn from everyone's experience.

A few more pictures from me:
Canon EOS 5D Mark III, Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM Lens



Green Bee Eater in the Bandipur forest by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr




Red-wattled Lapwing - Canon 5D Mark III - Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr

Regards,
Sharad


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 26, 2014)

Beautiful and educating seeing what's around other parts of the world. Keep it up everyone and thanks for the added information.

I think Dolina deserves an award in that and other categories for posts such as the following!!    ;D

Jack




dolina said:


> Handsome Sunbird (Aethopyga bella) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> The Handsome Sunbird (Aethopyga bella) is a species of bird in the Nectariniidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.
> Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests and subtropical or tropical moist montane forests.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Show your Portraits of Red-Breasted Mergansers Eating Eels*

_"Losing My Lunch on a Bad Hair Day"_



EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 2x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/11, ISO 2000


----------



## candyman (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Show your Portraits of Red-Breasted Mergansers Eating Eels*



neuroanatomist said:


> _"Losing My Lunch on a Bad Hair Day"_
> 
> 
> 
> EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 2x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/11, ISO 2000




Great capture at 1200mm!


----------



## jprusa (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Show your Portraits of Red-Breasted Mergansers Eating Eels*



neuroanatomist said:


> _"Losing My Lunch on a Bad Hair Day"_
> 
> 
> 
> EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 2x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/11, ISO 2000


Great pic Neuro.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Show your Portraits of Red-Breasted Mergansers Eating Eels*



neuroanatomist said:


> _"Losing My Lunch on a Bad Hair Day"_
> 
> 
> 
> EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 2x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/11, ISO 2000



Wow!!!! What an interesting shot!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Jack.
I'm here to try to learn, thought my problem was my camera, then people post beautiful pictures using he 7D so now I think it might be my lens, Sigma 150-500, anyone got any really good pics from one of these to prove it is me not the gear! : ;D

Ferris, how did you even get the 2400mm effective lens to stop quivering as your heart beat while you tried to frame it, (I'm guessing it's not hand held) come to that how did you know where to point it in the first place, must have been a fair way away almost out of sight? Beautiful pic none the less. It would seem the 7D is capable of great pictures in the right hands, I'm not for one moment suggesting the camera made the shot, if that was the case I'd have pics like that too! 

Like Mackguyver said lots of great pics from everyone else too.

Cheers Graham.





Jack Douglas said:


> My usual suggestion so that we're not just looking at pretty pictures we could see virtually anywhere, please add interesting/useful information such as the lens used etc.  I think most of us are here to learn how we might improve.
> 
> Great shots everyone.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Retrofokus.de (Feb 26, 2014)

100-400L in action... 8)





Best regards,
Hendrik

www.retrofokus.de


----------



## jrista (Feb 26, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> I'm here to try to learn, thought my problem was my camera, then people post beautiful pictures using he 7D so now I think it might be my lens, Sigma 150-500, anyone got any really good pics from one of these to prove it is me not the gear! : ;D
> 
> Ferris, how did you even get the 2400mm effective lens to stop quivering as your heart beat while you tried to frame it, (I'm guessing it's not hand held) come to that how did you know where to point it in the first place, must have been a fair way away almost out of sight? Beautiful pic none the less. It would seem the 7D is capable of great pictures in the right hands, I'm not for one moment suggesting the camera made the shot, if that was the case I'd have pics like that too!
> ...



Here is the simplest bit of advice I can offer. If you don't know how to tell if it is your equipment that is your problem, then it is not the equipment (yet). The day when you are 100% absolutely certain that your lens or your camera body is holding you back, then, and only then, should you upgrade. 

There are certain aspects of a lens like the Sigma 150-500, or the 7D, that will diminish the quality of your images compared to better equipment. However you should be able to elucidate exactly how and why your equipment is diminishing the quality of your work before you start looking for more expensive gear. Even with a 150-500 and 7D, once you have the skill, you should be able to make some great photographs. 

They may not adhere to all the little nuances of your artistic goals, the backgrounds may not be blurry enough or things may just not be sharp enough when viewed larger on a screen...but overall, for the kinds of smaller sizes and crops we usually post online, your current equipment should serve you quite well once you have a good handle on how to properly use it.

The day you can say, with complete confidence and clarity, that it's your lens or your camera that are preventing you from achieving the quality you expect, that's the day you should buy the necessary replacement part.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2014)

jrista said:


> The day you can say, with complete confidence and clarity, that it's your lens or your camera that are preventing you from achieving the quality you expect, that's the day you should buy the necessary replacement part.



Alternatively, you could just go out and buy top of the line gear, such as a 1D X and 600mm f/4L IS II. Then you can be certain that only *you* are preventing you from achieving the quality you expect.


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2014)

Retrofokus.de said:


> 100-400L in action... 8)
> 
> Best regards,
> Hendrik




Beautiful B&W....And welcome to CR


----------



## Ferris (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Jack.
I'm here to try to learn, thought my problem was my camera, then people post beautiful pictures using he 7D so now I think it might be my lens, Sigma 150-500, anyone got any really good pics from one of these to prove it is me not the gear! : ;D

_Ferris, how did you even get the 2400mm effective lens to stop quivering as your heart beat while you tried to frame it, (I'm guessing it's not hand held) come to that how did you know where to point it in the first place, must have been a fair way away almost out of sight? Beautiful pic none the less. It would seem the 7D is capable of great pictures in the right hands, I'm not for one moment suggesting the camera made the shot, if that was the case I'd have pics like that too! 

Like Mackguyver said lots of great pics from everyone else too.

Cheers Graham.
_

Graham,

As I recall, I was using a tripod with that configuration. I'm sure that many people that know more about photography than I do would state that the Sigma 50-500mm is not the world's sharpest or fastest lens, but I find its wide and deep range to be very useful, and I appreciate its image stabilization, which allows me to handhold it. I can JUST handhold it with a 2x teleconverter attached, and can ALMOST handhold it with both a 2x and a 1.4x attached.

So, in that situation with the Red-tailed Hawk, I was using a tripod to help me stabilize things, and taking plenty of photos. The juvenile was good enough to be sitting rather peacefully on a relatively close perch for an extended period of time. For additional looks at this Hawk, use the following link, and keep clicking on the left arrow to go through them all. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7477026706/#in/photostream/


----------



## Menace (Feb 26, 2014)

5D III + 400 @2.8


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 26, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > The day you can say, with complete confidence and clarity, that it's your lens or your camera that are preventing you from achieving the quality you expect, that's the day you should buy the necessary replacement part.
> ...



I must confess I find that much more palatable, sorry jrista!  CR is always good for some kind of chuckle.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 26, 2014)

Have to think New Zealand would be a photographer's paradise!!

Great pics everyone. Even the one that made me want to throw up. 

Jack


----------



## jrista (Feb 26, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > The day you can say, with complete confidence and clarity, that it's your lens or your camera that are preventing you from achieving the quality you expect, that's the day you should buy the necessary replacement part.
> ...



Yes, well, that is generally my personal approach...however I ran into the limitations of the 7D and 100-400 in about four months. I bought the 600/4 II already. Now it's just a matter of getting the body. I'd get a 1D X, but I already put a bunch of money into astrophotography equipment, so it'll be the 5D III instead. 

If someone has money to burn, that's certainly my recommendation....however for everyone else...use your gear until you fully understand it, and can properly elucidate WHY it's holding you back.


----------



## dpc (Feb 26, 2014)

I believe this is a juvenile bald eagle. I encountered it this morning at a urban beach. Unfortunately I only had a 100mm L macro on my 7D but I was able to walk to within 35-40 feet before it flew away.


----------



## dpc (Feb 26, 2014)

And again............


----------



## Cog (Feb 27, 2014)

dpc said:


> I believe this is a juvenile bald eagle. I encountered it this morning at a urban beach. Unfortunately I only had a 100mm L macro on my 7D but I was able to walk to within 35-40 feet before it flew away.


Nice!


----------



## Cog (Feb 27, 2014)

For some reason I don't see these guys very often this year. Love their cheerful sounds.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2014)

Cog said:


> For some reason I don't see these guys very often this year. Love their cheerful sounds.



I'm seeing quite a bit of them here, but it's still mostly chickadees and titmouses. They're the "commonfolk" of the bird world!


----------



## lw (Feb 27, 2014)

*Do you mind? I am eating.*

A small flock of Redwings stripped the remaining berries from our tree.






A dull cloudy winter's day, so not ideal conditions.

Canon EOS M + EF-S 55-250mm IS STM


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 27, 2014)

I thought the comment regarding attaching shooting info to shots to be really a good idea. As the man said, there are lots of super cool shots online, how you made the shot is the interesting part .

As for the lusting after high end gear, I try not think about that as I have 3 daughters. First it was college, (I measured money invested in education in Porsche Boxters I could have bought ) now it is weddings ( measure money spent in 1dx and 600mm's I could have bought ) I just try to get close to my subject and have fun. 

Yellow-rumped Warbler
Canon 60D - 100-400mm 
ISO320, 400mm, f/6.3, 1/1250 handheld, manual mode, auto iso - center focus


----------



## BellusPhoto (Feb 27, 2014)

New Orleans, Louisiana
1DX 100-400mm


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 27, 2014)

Red-breasted Merganser,
Canon 60D - 100-400mm 
ISO250, 400mm, f/5.6, 1/1000 handheld, manual mode, auto iso - center focus
No flash - the bird swam into a sunbeam.


----------



## dpc (Feb 27, 2014)

A slightly different pose with the usual 'fierce' look these birds have.


----------



## dpc (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Do you mind? I am eating.*



lw said:


> A small flock of Redwings stripped the remaining berries from our tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A very nice picture. Actually, dull days can provide ideal conditions depending on what you are shooting.


----------



## Ferris (Feb 27, 2014)

I agree. Dull days really can be great if the circumstances are good. This Black-capped Chickadee was photographed with a T1i and either a Sigma 150-500mm OS or a Sigma 50-500mm OS at 500mm on a day that was relatively drab.


----------



## rooks (Feb 27, 2014)

Greenfinch portrait


----------



## Roo (Feb 27, 2014)

@Falls Creek


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 27, 2014)

Cog said:


>



Stunning Composition! Did you crop heavily or was it just scaled down in order to post in the forum?


----------



## Lloyd (Feb 28, 2014)

On the way to work I was able to take this picture of a nesting pair of Great Blue Herons using my Tamron 150-600 at F8.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 28, 2014)

Lloyd, very nice capture, must be nice to have the opportunity. The Tammy is doing well. 

That was just down the road from Joe's pizza joint was it? 

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2014)

Lloyd said:


> On the way to work I was able to take this picture of a nesting pair of Great Blue Herons using my Tamron 150-600 at F8.



Great shot Lloyd. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2014)

rooks said:


> Greenfinch portrait




... Welcome to CR


----------



## Lloyd (Feb 28, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Lloyd, very nice capture, must be nice to have the opportunity. The Tammy is doing well.
> 
> That was just down the road from Joe's pizza joint was it?
> 
> Jack



Jack, you know the place. Those damn thieving birds just perch there waiting for someone to come out with an anchovy pizza and then they swoop down and take it. I hate birds gone bad.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 28, 2014)

Lloyd said:


> On the way to work I was able to take this picture of a nesting pair of Great Blue Herons using my Tamron 150-600 at F8.


Very nice capture.


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2014)

Cog said:


> For some reason I don't see these guys very often this year. Love their cheerful sounds.



Cute. Very nice images. Well done Cog.


----------



## Cog (Feb 28, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks! I did both, actually. The bird is too small for 400mm. Originally it was a 2200x3300 crop, which was then resized to 1200x1800 in Photoshop and uploaded on Flickr.


----------



## dpc (Feb 28, 2014)

Raven


----------



## Kerry B (Feb 28, 2014)

Lilac Breasted Roller in Masai Mara, Canon 5Dmk111, with Canon 300f2.8mk11 with mk 111 1.4 extender


----------



## Kerry B (Feb 28, 2014)

Tawny Eagle with bare 300f2.8mk111


----------



## Kerry B (Feb 28, 2014)

Heavy crop of a Malachite Kingfisher taken with Canon 300f2.8mk111 and mk111 2 x extender. An amazing combination


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2014)

Beautiful shots Kerry. 8) I especially like the first one.


----------



## Kerry B (Feb 28, 2014)

Click, good light is everything


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree. Well done Kerry.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 28, 2014)

Kerry B, very nice. Had to look up Masai Mara - Kenya - wow, must be nice!

Jack


----------



## Kerry B (Feb 28, 2014)

Masai Mara and the Mara North conservancy are magical places with abundant wildlife. Going back in September for a 10 night photographic safari.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 28, 2014)

Kerry B, N V U

Any chance you could share a few insights into the process of being involved doing photograpy out there. Like assuming I found myself in Kenya what's the best way of getting the best overall situation for a "reasonable" dollar? 

Jack


----------



## Kerry B (Feb 28, 2014)

Jack, I have always gone with an organised safari specialist, however when I was in Mombasa a little while ago I did organise a safari staying at Voi in Tsavo East. Did involve a bit of a drive but cheap to arrange, there are so many comapnys touting for business. If you want to get the best photo opportunities then you need to organise your trip staying at reputable lodges. I stay at Kicheche Mara Camp in Mara North Conservancy, guides are brilliant and the camp superb. They specialise in photo safaris and will get you the best photo opportunities.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks Kerry B! I may get back to you sometime on more specifics.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Mar 1, 2014)

Juvenile bald eagle, pose 4


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 1, 2014)

Who said the 7d was now a poor performer. Still rate this camera highly when you are able to shoot with low ISO.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 1, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Who said the 7d was now a poor performer. Still rate this camera highly when you are able to shoot with low ISO.


7D is definitely not a poor performer ... I think with the new gen cameras people unfairly tend to compare a 4 year old camera's performance, but 7D is still capable of taking AWESOME images.


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 1, 2014)

Striped Kingfisher, taken with canon 300f2.8mk11 and 5Dmk111.


----------



## dpc (Mar 1, 2014)

Geese staring down photographer


----------



## CTJohn (Mar 2, 2014)

Everglades Roseate Spoonbills.
7D, 70-300L.


----------



## CTJohn (Mar 2, 2014)

Adult and young osprey.
7D, 70-300L.


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2014)

CTJohn said:


> Adult and young osprey.
> 7D, 70-300L.



Very nice shot. Lovely reflection in the first series.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 2, 2014)

CTJohn said:


> Adult and young osprey.
> 7D, 70-300L.


I've noticed in my pictures as well, that the young Osprey have different colour eyes than the parents... does anyone know why?


----------



## gary samples (Mar 2, 2014)

200 f/2.0


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2014)

Lovely. Beautiful image. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Adult and young osprey.
> ...



Maybe "hanky panky". 

Nice GH owl shot Gary samples. Lots of other nice shots too. Thanks everyone.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 2, 2014)

A few Heron shots




BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr



Black-crowned Night Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr



Black-crowned Night Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 2, 2014)

And a few more...5D3, 70-200L...EXIF on Flickr.




BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron BIF by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> A few Heron shots



Great series Serendipidy. I especially like the first and the second shots. Well done Sir.


----------



## CTJohn (Mar 2, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> A few Heron shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the lighting - beautiful work!


----------



## HankMD (Mar 2, 2014)

Really amazing captures from everyone. I particularly enjoyed Kerry B's series of exotic species (to me), dpc's raven and geese, CTJohns' spoonbills, gary samples' owl, serendipidy's night heron (Harry?)...just to name a few.

Below is one of the first images I got out of my brandnew Tamron zoom on my first day of trials -- that is to say, this morning. It was overcast but thankfully no rain. I shot everything handheld (tripod too clunky, no monopod yet). The 150-600mm definitely felt heavier than my 70-200mm! 

6D 600mm f/6.3 1/1600 ISO 640 uncropped


----------



## rpt (Mar 2, 2014)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > A few Heron shots
> ...


+1

I like the fourth one too.


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 2, 2014)

Taken with 5dmk111, Canon 300f2.8mk11 with 1.4 extender mk111


----------



## Menace (Mar 2, 2014)

Zebra Finch. Taken during a light rain.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 2, 2014)

Menace said:


> Zebra Finch. Taken during a light rain.


Beautiful bird, well done.


----------



## Menace (Mar 3, 2014)

jprusa said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Zebra Finch. Taken during a light rain.
> ...



Thanks jprusa


----------



## newmandoyle (Mar 3, 2014)

A feathered friend hanging out on our balcony...


----------



## newmandoyle (Mar 3, 2014)

Feathered friends hanging out on our balcony...


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi jrista.
I think you possibly miss understood my post. I'm not looking to upgrade my camera though I am aware there are some limits placed on me by the lens in that it needs an aperture of around F8 for best image quality and that means high iso on a body that many say is not up to it. I might upgrade my lens if my birthday wish list works! ;D
I am seeing so many excellent shots from the 7D that I know I need to improve my technique and also make sure that nothing else like AFMA is messing with my images.
Most of all I know I'm not a great photographer, in fact at best mediocre, and the more great images I see here the closer I rate myself to a poor photographer! (as in not good, not cash strapped, though I am that too!) 

Cheers Graham.




jrista said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jack.
> ...


----------



## davidgator (Mar 3, 2014)

Osprey


----------



## rpt (Mar 3, 2014)

davidgator said:


> Osprey


Nice one!


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 3, 2014)

Click, CTJohn, HankMD and rpt....thanks for the kind words.

There are so many talented photogs posting amazing pictures on this forum. I have learned a lot just by seeing the works of others here.


----------



## dpc (Mar 3, 2014)

Raven taking the edge off an itch


----------



## dpc (Mar 3, 2014)

Ring-billed gull making a two point landing on the Pacific.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 3, 2014)

600mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 3, 2014)

Valvebounce, you and I are in the same boat. It just happened that I was left some inheritance and was able to pick up the 300, so of course that opened some extra possibilities for me. If you shoot lots then you have to get lucky at least part of the time. That's my situation.

Do not neglect checking out your AFMA situation, in real subject shots too. Just find a bird that sticks around and take many shots over the whole range of AFMA. It's pretty quick and easy. That'll give you more experience actually recognizing where focus is located and should tell you if it appears to be a major negative factor. DPP will display the focus point later as a reminder - a tripod may help. Others may not agree but there are targets out in the woods that are nearly as good as a chart, like a little branch stub on a sloping log.

I believe with my 6D that the focus plane using secondary points does not perfectly agree with the center point. This is showing up on full framed vertical close ups of my friend Downy. Anyone else found this to be true??

6D 300 2.8 3200th F4 ISO 640 AFMA at +12 (when Canon serviced it they set it at +4 ??)


Jack


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 3, 2014)

Little Bee-eater in Kenya. Hand held Canon 5dmk11 and 300f2.8mk11 lens


----------



## Eldar (Mar 3, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Little Bee-eater in Kenya. Hand held Canon 5dmk11 and 300f2.8mk11 lens


Beautiful shot Kerry!


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 3, 2014)

I haven't posted for a while so here goes. This is a Burrowing Owl in flight. I've been trying for this shot for months. These birds are extremely difficult to catch in the air because they fly without warning, they fly erratically, and invariably, they fly low to the ground. Canon 5Diii, 100-400 f4-5.6L, ISO 400, f8 @ 1/1,600.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 3, 2014)

Well Steven you have to be pretty thrilled at this shot. Many more like it?? 

When we stayed in Mesa at a friend's many years ago there was a family of those guys in a field in a large vacant lot right across from their front yard and they were almost tame. Such weird behavior. Unfortunately, an old Canon F1 and only wide angle, at the time. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2014)

Another great shot Steven. 8) Well done Sir!


----------



## 2n10 (Mar 3, 2014)

Beautiful shots guys.

dpc I believe you have a crow and a Herring Gull respectively.


----------



## paul_h (Mar 3, 2014)

Fantastic photos by everyone.

5DMK3,Sigma 120-300 OS,300mm


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2014)

paul_h said:


> 5DMK3,Sigma 120-300 OS,300mm



Very nice shot Paul ... And welcome to CR


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 3, 2014)

dpc said:


> Raven taking the edge off an itch


I think you have a crow... The crow is much more slender than the raven and has a thinner beak.

But it is a nice picture.


----------



## Menace (Mar 3, 2014)

paul_h said:


> Fantastic photos by everyone.
> 
> 5DMK3,Sigma 120-300 OS,300mm



Lovely shot Paul - well done.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 4, 2014)

not sure what details you wanted 
shot with a 1Dx 600mm iso 400 to 600 f stop in the 7.1 range speed around 3000 out my truck widow


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 4, 2014)

Very nice Garry! Mind sharing the details?

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2014)

Beautiful shots Gary. 8) Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Jack.
Trying to get FoCal run on my lenses, so many hurdles, my laptop won't run it, borrowed hers while she was out, I finally got the laptop to run it, only took 90 mins to get there! Not a FoCal problem but issues with laptop on the network for licence retrieval! Next issue not light enough, not enough table lamps to bring the light up! 
We sat waiting for the ferry home after a day out Saturday, I took about 2 dozen pics of gulls for practice, I think I have one keeper that is reasonably crisp, though I don't think that one is even good enough to post! 
Regarding the calibration of your lens, I either read it on lens rentals or here that focus distance can have an effect on AFMA value, if they AFMA the lens in their lab at y feet and you use it at 4y feet or 1/4y feet it could have a significant effect on the value needed. I think Focal recommend 25x focal length or whatever your main shooting distance is if you know it! 
By the way that is a nice picture, taken on your mobile stump I guess.

Cheers Graham.





Jack Douglas said:


> Valvebounce, you and I are in the same boat. It just happened that I was left some inheritance and was able to pick up the 300, so of course that opened some extra possibilities for me. If you shoot lots then you have to get lucky at least part of the time. That's my situation.
> 
> Do not neglect checking out your AFMA situation, in real subject shots too. Just find a bird that sticks around and take many shots over the whole range of AFMA. It's pretty quick and easy. That'll give you more experience actually recognizing where focus is located and should tell you if it appears to be a major negative factor. DPP will display the focus point later as a reminder - a tripod may help. Others may not agree but there are targets out in the woods that are nearly as good as a chart, like a little branch stub on a sloping log.
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Gary.
Beautiful pics, lovely subject, perfect.

Cheers Graham.




gary samples said:


> not sure what details you wanted
> shot with a 1Dx 600mm iso 400 to 600 f stop in the 7.1 range speed around 3000 out my truck widow


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes Gary, any information like that is interesting/helpful. How do you handle the 600 out the window (support??) and how far are these guys from the truck? I understand vehicles are tolerated by a lot of wildlife, more so than a human getting out - any suggestions? Does someone else do the driving? 

What AF mode/settings do you use for the BIF with your 1Dx?

I've just confirmed that there is a pack of wolves frequenting Elk Island park here in Alberta close to my home. Any thoughts on how to increase my likelihood of getting a shot. My friend saw one briefly but didn't have the right lens ready.

Thanks for sharing with people who are just learning! 

Jack


----------



## paul_h (Mar 4, 2014)

Click said:


> paul_h said:
> 
> 
> > 5DMK3,Sigma 120-300 OS,300mm
> ...



Thanks for the welcome.



Menace said:


> paul_h said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic photos by everyone.
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## dpc (Mar 5, 2014)

Cormorants meeting on harbour pilings.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2014)

Great shot Paul. Fantastic details. Nicely done.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 5, 2014)

mark II 1Ds 
600mm


----------



## Cog (Mar 5, 2014)

gary samples said:


> mark II 1Ds
> 600mm


Great shots. Especially loved the third one. Did you shoot from a decoy? I'm thinking about ways to get closer to birds and I'll appreciate any details.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 5, 2014)

Cog said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > mark II 1Ds
> ...


 these were all shot from my truck window I use it as a blind a lot maybe 90%


----------



## kyklop (Mar 5, 2014)

Paul h: Avery good shot!

Now here's a quite ordinary one: Blue tit looking curiously up at me. Shot from the hip.
Had my 5D II with 70-300L lying at the kitchen table. A wonderful lens, btw.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 5, 2014)

kyklop said:


> Paul h: Avery good shot!
> 
> Now here's a quite ordinary one: Blue tit looking curiously up at me. Shot from the hip.
> Had my 5D II with 70-300L laying at the kitchen table. A wonderful lens, btw.


Beautiful bird nice shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 5, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots Gary. 8) Well done.



+1...fantastic captures.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 5, 2014)

gary samples said:


> mark II 1Ds
> 600mm



Great Heron shots, Gary. 8)


----------



## Ferris (Mar 5, 2014)

For those who like Mallards . . .

(EOS 7D, Sigma 50-500mm and Sigma 2x teleconverter, all out to 1000mm. Full resolution available here: http://flic.kr/p/9XfFZS)


----------



## Cog (Mar 5, 2014)

Waxwings


----------



## gary samples (Mar 6, 2014)

mark II 1Ds
600mm love dance


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2014)

Another great shot Gary. 8) Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 6, 2014)

Click said:


> Another great shot Gary. 8) Well done.



Can we ban this Gary fellow to give some others half a chance! ;D
Seriously though, another splendid shot, Gary you must either have the patience of a saint or the luck of the Irish. How long do you have to wait for this to happen where you are set up? 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 6, 2014)

I caught this large lady doing a little housekeeping. 5Diii, ISO 320, 400DO, f7.1 @ 1/1600


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 6, 2014)

gary samples said:


> mark II 1Ds
> 600mm love dance



What's this wet stuff they are playing in..... around here the water is white and hard....


----------



## sanjosedave (Mar 6, 2014)

SF Zoo, 60D, 70-200 with 2x, all are very soft. Hand held. waiting for the tamron 150-600


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2014)

WOW, again thanks to all for the great shots. Don, at least you have someone playing in the white stuff. I'm still emulating Seridipidy with my CarlTN's "common folk" tricked into posing.

However, I now have a bunch of old blankets sewn into a hanging blind suspended from my deck canopy. Tripod set up, props nicely placed, book in hand reading while sitting on a lawn chair with electric heater at my feet!! ;D

I was happy to get this pose today. 

6D 300 640th F10 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## gary samples (Mar 6, 2014)

1Dx
200mm f/2.0

I forget some times CR is world wide I live in Utah USA


----------



## Cog (Mar 6, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 200mm f/2.0


Wow! Really nice! Where does such beauty live?


----------



## jprusa (Mar 6, 2014)

gary samples said:


> mark II 1Ds
> 600mm love dance


Nice shot Gary.


----------



## Menace (Mar 6, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 200mm f/2.0
> 
> I forget some times CR is world wide I live in Utah USA




Absolutely stunning


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 200mm f/2.0
> 
> I forget some times CR is world wide I live in Utah USA




Lovely shot Gary. 8) Well done.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 6, 2014)

A Panorama from the great white north...

These ducks hang around all winter and live off of handouts.. you can get VERY close to them, particularly if you have food. This section of river normally stays open here all winter (rapids) but this year it is completely frozen over and a number of ducks have lost their feet to frostbite... plus they have to eat snow to get water. A very rough year on them.

The last day that got up to "seasonal average" was in mid-November.... I have a hard time believing that they stayed.


----------



## rpt (Mar 7, 2014)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> 200mm f/2.0
> 
> I forget some times CR is world wide I live in Utah USA


Lovely shot Gary!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2014)

Don, news yesterday - Great Lakes frozen over - wow. But it's hot in Australia, wonder what the average is for the planet?

Sad to see the wildlife suffer but it's the way of the wild as it's always been.


Nice to see this thread continue to grow with lots of newcomers. 

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 7, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don, news yesterday - Great Lakes frozen over - wow. But it's hot in Australia, wonder what the average is for the planet?
> 
> Sad to see the wildlife suffer but it's the way of the wild as it's always been.
> 
> ...


I love that it is worldwide and we get to see wonderful shots from across the globe...


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 7, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don, news yesterday - Great Lakes frozen over - wow. But it's hot in Australia, wonder what the average is for the planet?



My limited understanding of climate models is that volatility is definitely to be expected by a rise in global temperatures. I.e., it won't be a nice, even worldwide warming.


----------



## HankMD (Mar 7, 2014)

Been watching The Life of Birds documentary by the BBC, and so was happy to see Gary's "Love Dance" and Steven's heron fetching nest-building materials  Timely and well-executed captures one can only dream about.

Here's a Brown Shrike from day 2 of practicing with my Tamron at 600mm on 6D, f 8, 1/320, ISO 640 handheld (some cropping, sharpening, tweaking contrast, as the mid-afternoon side light was still a bit harsh):



Perched Brown Shrike

PS: BTW, for the sake of educating new birders like me, please do try to ID the birds posted -- thanks.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2014)

"Here's a Brown Shrike from day 2 of practicing with my Tamron at 600mm on 6D, f 8, 1/320, ISO 640 handheld (some cropping, sharpening, tweaking contrast, as the mid-afternoon side light was still a bit harsh):
"

Can't complain about that! The future looks bright.

Jack


----------



## MarcD (Mar 7, 2014)

*My 1st bird portrait on CR*

Hey guys!

I'd like to share my 1st bird portrait on this lovely forum with you.
A little hummingbird, shot in Costa Rica a few weeks ago.

Tech specs:
Canon EOS 70D - EF100-400mm @400mm - 1/400 sec - f/7,1 - ISO 640

I'm curious for your feedback!


----------



## Cog (Mar 7, 2014)

Gymnastics:


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2014)

MarcD said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'd like to share my 1st bird portrait on this lovely forum with you.
> A little hummingbird, shot in Costa Rica a few weeks ago.
> ...



Hello Marc,

Lovely shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2014)

Cog said:


> Gymnastics:



The ice is too cold, they stand on one leg ;D


----------



## gary samples (Mar 8, 2014)

mark II 1Ds
600mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2014)

Gary, did you get any more of this sequence - like was that a whole mouse that went down the hatch!??

Jack


----------



## Northstar (Mar 8, 2014)

HankMD said:


> Been watching The Life of Birds documentary by the BBC, and so was happy to see Gary's "Love Dance" and Steven's heron fetching nest-building materials  Timely and well-executed captures one can only dream about.
> 
> Here's a Brown Shrike from day 2 of practicing with my Tamron at 600mm on 6D, f 8, 1/320, ISO 640 handheld (some cropping, sharpening, tweaking contrast, as the mid-afternoon side light was still a bit harsh):
> 
> ...



wow...at 600mm and 1/320th, handheld? i could never get a shot that sharp at 1/320 and 600mm if hand held.

nice shot!


----------



## fredericsiffert (Mar 8, 2014)

1DX12-479 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr

Canon EOS 1Dx and EF 500 f/4 IS L


----------



## Vern (Mar 8, 2014)

Eastern Bluebird (male) - 5DMKIII, 600II + 1.4XIII, f9, 1/800, ISO 800, better beamer and 600 flash -2 fill.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2014)

fredericsiffert said:


> Canon EOS 1Dx and EF 500 f/4 IS L




Very nice shot. I like the splashing water. Well done.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 8, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Gary, did you get any more of this sequence - like was that a whole mouse that went down the hatch!??
> 
> Jack


 yes I did pulled up on him with a bout 1/2 done shot about 50 fast pixs these little falcons you can get up on then they have food fairly easy !


----------



## jprusa (Mar 8, 2014)

Click said:


> fredericsiffert said:
> 
> 
> > Canon EOS 1Dx and EF 500 f/4 IS L
> ...


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 9, 2014)

gary samples said:


> mark II 1Ds
> 600mm love dance



Great shot, Gary.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 9, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> I caught this large lady doing a little housekeeping. 5Diii, ISO 320, 400DO, f7.1 @ 1/1600



Nice BIF, Steve.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 9, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> WOW, again thanks to all for the great shots. Don, at least you have someone playing in the white stuff. I'm still emulating Seridipidy with my CarlTN's "common folk" tricked into posing.
> 
> However, I now have a bunch of old blankets sewn into a hanging blind suspended from my deck canopy. Tripod set up, props nicely placed, book in hand reading while sitting on a lawn chair with electric heater at my feet!! ;D
> 
> ...



Hi Jack,

Really beautiful close-up. Well done. We don't have woodpeckers here.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 9, 2014)

Click said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > 1Dx
> ...



+1...Wow!


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: My 1st bird portrait on CR*



MarcD said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'd like to share my 1st bird portrait on this lovely forum with you.
> A little hummingbird, shot in Costa Rica a few weeks ago.
> ...



Beautiful photo! Gorgeous color, sharp image and creamy bokeh. I love hummers but we don't have any here in Hawaii.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Serindidpidy. No woodpeckers, like NONE!?

Well then that's excuse for me to post another just for you!  My Downy is at least as tame as Harry.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 9, 2014)

The nuthatch....

On the tree with a 60D and a 70-200 at 200mm.....
In the hand with a 60D and a 17-55 at 40mm...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 9, 2014)

...But certainly not as tame as Don's nuthatch! WOW. But maybe I can change that 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 9, 2014)

Bottom's up! I have a grand total of three birds I can post but that'll be changing soon - I HOPE.

6D 300 640th F16 ISO 640

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 9, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Serindidpidy. No woodpeckers, like NONE!?
> 
> Well then that's excuse for me to post another just for you!  My Downy is at least as tame as Harry.
> 
> Jack



A real Beauty!


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> The nuthatch....
> 
> On the tree with a 60D and a 70-200 at 200mm.....
> In the hand with a 60D and a 17-55 at 40mm...



A bird in hand is worth...WOW! Great photo. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 9, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> ...But certainly not as tame as Don's nuthatch! WOW. But maybe I can change that
> 
> Jack



+1...Good luck Jack.

I once thought about trying to copy Don's bird feeding hand technique with Harry the Heron, but then that long sharp pointed beak made me decide against it. ;D


----------



## Eldar (Mar 9, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Bottom's up! I have a grand total of three birds I can post but that'll be changing soon - I HOPE.
> 
> 6D 300 640th F16 ISO 640
> 
> Jack


It may be only three at the moment, but you sure do get close!


----------



## fredericsiffert (Mar 9, 2014)

5D032152 par fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr

Canon EOS 5D III and EF 70-200 f/2,8 IS II L + extender 1.4 III


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Serendipidy.
I took my elderly father to the local canoe lake. (for those that don't know many UK seaside towns have an artificial lake,or perhaps pond would be more accurate.) We were feeding the ducks and swans (the shitehawks (gulls) just steal what they want) and I was hand feeding swans, not skilled enough to take a pic at the same time, one of them thought the pink bit looked better than the grain and bread we had so grabbed on and pulled, nearly had an early bath! ;D 
Strong pull and he was afloat! They don't hurt when they grab a finger, perhaps young or frail it would, but if they are being protective they are strong and I have heard will inflict pain!
Thanks for more great pics folks.

Cheers Graham.



serendipidy said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > ...But certainly not as tame as Don's nuthatch! WOW. But maybe I can change that
> ...


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> The nuthatch....
> 
> On the tree with a 60D and a 70-200 at 200mm.....
> In the hand with a 60D and a 17-55 at 40mm...



Don Hanes - Bird Whisperer. 
Great photos !


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 9, 2014)

A local sculptor is doing a statue of a snowy and I have been supplying him picts. I was trying to visually answer the questions: what is the snowy "Mask" and do they have ears. 

The mask is made of fine feathers that form sort of a protective tunnel around each eye for wind protection ( my interpretation ). The picts were taken on the beach with a stiff wind and very low temps- about 22deg F ( good for fluffing feathers, bad for my fingers ) had to balance lighting with getting a position were the wind was not causing camera shake. The profile image shows what I think is his ear.

Snowy Owl - portrait session in the dunes.Profile with ear
Canon 60D - 100-400mm 
ISO160, 400mm, f/7.1, 1/1600 handheld, manual, - center focus

Snowy Owl - portrait session in the dunes. Front view 
ISO120, 400mm, f/5.6, 1/1600 handheld, manual, - center focus


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2014)

fredericsiffert said:


> fredericsiffert.com, sur Flickr
> Canon EOS 5D III and EF 70-200 f/2,8 IS II L + extender 1.4 III




Beautiful shot Frederic 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi Islander. 
Beautiful picture, beautiful creature.

Cheers Graham.



IslanderMV said:


> A local sculptor is doing a statue of a snowy and I have been supplying him picts. I was trying to visually answer the questions: what is the snowy "Mask" and do they have ears.
> 
> The mask is made of fine feathers that form sort of a protective tunnel around each eye for wind protection ( my interpretation ). The picts were taken on the beach with a stiff wind and very low temps- about 22deg F ( good for fluffing feathers, bad for my fingers ) had to balance lighting with getting a position were the wind was not causing camera shake. The profile image shows what I think is his ear.
> 
> ...


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been wanting to get a decent photo of a Vermillion Flycatcher for a long time. These birds are fairly common in our area (southeastern Arizona) but are the devil to shoot. They never sit still long enough to get a decent shot, or the light is wrong, or there are intervening branches and twigs. It's always something with these birds. This morning, however, everything worked out. We are experiencing high winds today with peak gusts of more than 30mph. This little guy was hanging on to his perch for dear life, not wanting to fly. That gave me the opportunity to set up a shot. 5Diii, 400DO, "M" setting, 1/640 @ f7.1, ISO 250.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 9, 2014)

Beautiful, Steven!

For those interested in props and blinds and the like I've taken a shot looking back at my "blanket blind". You can picture the nuthatch on the top of the taller stump. Jrista, really kept me enthused with his encouraging posts so now I'm passing this along. 

Shot from the east. I put reflective film on a piece of plastic and sewed it into the blind beside the lens so that I could more easily tell where a bird had landed. I cut the lens hole "tall" to allow more vertical motion on the gimbal head and took a piece of 1" thick (blue) foam and cut a 2" wide length. This I have wrapped around my lens a number of times and secured it with a rubber band. 

I sit on a lawn chair and by leaning left I see my props completely. The only issue is sun, and time of day as the deck faces south south-east. The blind is hung from the canopy (listing wires inserted) over the deck and held down by a number of heavy steel pieces (some heavy winds were causing issues initially). The electric heater sits by my feet and I use it just to warm my hands.

Chickie is directly in front of the lens, shooting West as shown.

Jack


----------



## gary samples (Mar 9, 2014)

1Dx
200mm f/2.0


----------



## Cog (Mar 10, 2014)

Downy Woodpecker



5DM3, 100-400L, @400mm


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 10, 2014)

Hummingbird at feeder
Magpies vying for a spot


----------



## revup67 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's a Northern-rough Winged Swallow with symmetrical reflection. One of the most difficult birds I've ever photographed from an in flight / motion standpoint. 5D III users set your camera to AI servo with CASE 5 when tracking this erratic flyer (if unfamiliar most swallow/swifts will have same rule of thumb when in flight)




Northern-rough Winged Swallow (13326) by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2014)

Cog said:


> Downy Woodpecker
> 
> 5DM3, 100-400L, @400mm



Lovely shot Cog.


----------



## chauncey (Mar 10, 2014)

The term "bird portrait" is, at best, an oxymoron...one cannot do a portrait, using an acceptable definition of the term, in the creature's natural milieu. Nonetheless...




















.


----------



## endiendo (Mar 10, 2014)

my new photos from this weekend.. european classic birds...


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Mar 11, 2014)

5d mkii, 200mm F/2.8 ii, F/3.5 ISO 3200


----------



## robinlee (Mar 11, 2014)

The Northern Goshawk

Exposure	0.002 sec (1/640)
Aperture	f/8.0
Focal Length	500 mm
ISO Speed	1250


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 11, 2014)

Very nice, robinlee.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Mar 12, 2014)

robinlee said:


> The Northern Goshawk
> 
> Exposure	0.002 sec (1/640)
> Aperture	f/8.0
> ...



Nice shot!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 12, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Hummingbird at feeder
> Magpies vying for a spot


Generally colorful birds are not very difficult to make them look good in an image ... however, the "not so photogenic" birds (like Magpies, crows, ravens etc), are a lot more difficult ... but you made those Magpies look AWESOME by your talent, keen eye and timing ... *great job* ... *hats off sir*.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2014)

robinlee said:


> The Northern Goshawk
> 
> Exposure	0.002 sec (1/640)
> Aperture	f/8.0
> ...



Very nice shot robinlee.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 12, 2014)

robinlee said:


> The Northern Goshawk
> 
> Exposure	0.002 sec (1/640)
> Aperture	f/8.0
> ...


Picture PERFECT!


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 12, 2014)

revup67 said:


> Here's a Northern-rough Winged Swallow with symmetrical reflection. One of the most difficult birds I've ever photographed from an in flight / motion standpoint. 5D III users set your camera to AI servo with CASE 5 when tracking this erratic flyer (if unfamiliar most swallow/swifts will have same rule of thumb when in flight)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot revup67. I've taken pic's of the Welcome Swallow, here in Australia and any of these swallows can be challenge for both the photographer and the hardware


----------



## tchwojko (Mar 12, 2014)

Hummingbird in my yard. Forgot to set the white balance after shooting in an ice rink. I decided I liked the cooler tones, and it matched the color of my walls.





Crows in a tree on a gray day.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 13, 2014)

robinlee said:


> The Northern Goshawk
> 
> Exposure	0.002 sec (1/640)
> Aperture	f/8.0
> ...



Agree with the other CR'ers, quite striking!


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2014)

tchwojko said:


> Hummingbird in my yard. Forgot to set the white balance after shooting in an ice rink. I decided I liked the cooler tones, and it matched the color of my walls.



Lovely shot. Welcome to CR


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2014)

tchwojko said:


> Hummingbird in my yard. Forgot to set the white balance after shooting in an ice rink. I decided I liked the cooler tones, and it matched the color of my walls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME first post ... welcome to CR


----------



## Skatol (Mar 14, 2014)

Dark Eyed Junco, 5DIII, 300mm + 1.4TC, 1/400, F/5.6, ISO 1250


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2014)

Skatol, nice capture. Looks like something a painter would do with the flight in the background.

Jack


----------



## Skatol (Mar 14, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Skatol, nice capture. Looks like something a painter would do with the flight in the background.
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack. Just lucky timing during the burst shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2014)

Luck? I know all about luck. If not for luck I'd have few shots to display! But I'm sure you're persistent too, like me and it pays off more times than one would think. Keep it up.

Hate to be posting more of the same but I guess I'm stuck until maybe another month.

6D 300 X1.4 800th F13 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Mar 14, 2014)

A partridge I believe. Canon 5dmkii and 200mm f/2.8


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2014)

My guess - Hungarian.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2014)

Skatol said:


> Dark Eyed Junco, 5DIII, 300mm + 1.4TC, 1/400, F/5.6, ISO 1250



Very nice shot Skatol. I like the composition with the flying bird in the background.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 14, 2014)

SeaGull at Philip Island


----------



## Skatol (Mar 14, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Luck? I know all about luck. If not for luck I'd have few shots to display! But I'm sure you're persistent too, like me and it pays off more times than one would think. Keep it up.
> 
> Hate to be posting more of the same but I guess I'm stuck until maybe another month.
> 
> ...


6 FPS doesn't hurt either. Please keep posting. I get tired of my own repetitive images but enjoy seeing others. Beautiful detail. Gotta love that lens combo!


----------



## Skatol (Mar 14, 2014)

Click said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Eyed Junco, 5DIII, 300mm + 1.4TC, 1/400, F/5.6, ISO 1250
> ...


Thanks again Click. As I said before, luck and 6 FPS.


----------



## Cog (Mar 15, 2014)

Canada geese, common stock, I guess, but sometimes funny:




and sometimes graceful:







5DmIII + 100-400L


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2014)

Great series Cog. Male and female I guess on the first one? ;D


----------



## Cog (Mar 15, 2014)

Click said:


> Great series Cog. Male and female I guess on the first one? ;D


Thank you, Click. Right, the couples on the first and the third ones.


----------



## rpt (Mar 15, 2014)

Cog said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Great series Cog. Male and female I guess on the first one? ;D
> ...


Nice shots Cog.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 15, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Ain't Spring grand?
> Waterfowl moving through Market Lake Wildlife Management Area, ID
> Tundra swans, snow geese, pintails, american widgeons, mallards, coots, and maybe even a cinnamon teal all in one shot
> 7D, 500 f4 IS USM


Wonderful!


----------



## petach (Mar 16, 2014)

*Mollymswks - New Zealand*

Canon 6d 70/300L combo.

Took these on trip to Stewrat Island in NZ. These were just gorgeous to watch as they gave a display of flying skills you could never forget. I almost cried out with tight chested emotion.




imollymawk - Albatross. by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

imollymawk - Albatross. by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr





imollymawk - Albatross. by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr





imollymawk - Albatross. by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr





imollymawk - Albatross. by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 16, 2014)

Wild turkeys


----------



## rpt (Mar 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Wild turkeys


Nice!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Folks.
Wow just so many great shots from all of you.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## sanjosedave (Mar 16, 2014)

60D
1/1000
f8
610mm
iso 100

Sacramento Wildlife Reserve's Auto Tour - your car is the blind


----------



## Cog (Mar 16, 2014)

А cardinal couple:







Canon 5Dm3 + 100-400L @400mm


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2014)

Two great shots Cog . Well done.


----------



## Cog (Mar 17, 2014)

Click said:


> Two great shots Cog . Well done.


Thank you, Click. One more from today's session. A chickadee.


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2014)

Male widgeon beating up a storm off a Pacific beach on Vancouver Island.


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2014)

Crow or raven? Someone said crow. I say raven. Now I'm no bird expert but I'm familiar with both species. Both live in my area. For some reason this bird seems to be a conundrum to me. I'm sure to no one else.


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2014)

Same bird with a better profile.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 17, 2014)

dpc said:


> Crow or raven? Someone said crow. I say raven. Now I'm no bird expert but I'm familiar with both species. Both live in my area. For some reason this bird seems to be a conundrum to me. I'm sure to no one else.


This one is a Crow mate, the Raven is double the size of a Crow (40oz compared to 20oz in weight) plus it's altogether more "shinny", it also has a more pronounced nostril area on its beak with a sharper angle at the tip.


----------



## sanjosedave (Mar 17, 2014)

Backyard Bird

60D
700-200 with 2x


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 17, 2014)

How about someone post a raven shot so we can see. I see very few ravens and sometimes wonder but whenever I've seen a raven I've said "they're huge", no mistaking. In the mean time I can start wondering again, crow or raven?

Better still, post both!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 17, 2014)

I know this is an Alberta crow and one thing stands out - there is no hook in its beak and it looks sleeker, not as stocky.

Jack


----------



## TheJock (Mar 17, 2014)

Here’s a link from a quick Google search Jack, the Raven's tail is also very different in shape, so going back to dpc's photographs, you can see the flat tail shape instead of a wedge shape, so it's a Crow.

http://naturemappingfoundation.org/natmap/facts/crow_vs_raven.html


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 17, 2014)

Cog said:


> А cardinal couple:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely Cardinals


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2014)

This is without doubt a raven. The guy on the fence was quite large.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 17, 2014)

Books says 24" raven, 16" crow which is obvious if side by side. The problem is at a distance.

I think this is a craven. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 17, 2014)

TheJock, thanks for the link. That's a good one. 

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 17, 2014)

Here is a photo I took of one of the famous Tower of London Ravens.

There are also Ravens in Baltimore ;D




Raven, Tower of London Oct 2011 by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Menace (Mar 17, 2014)

5D III - Reflections


----------



## ERHP (Mar 17, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > А cardinal couple:
> ...



+1 A matching pair!
....
Don Haines, Cool! I had hoped we would get some snow in the mountains this year that I could use with the turkey shots but this has been a very dry winter in SoCal :/


----------



## Northstar (Mar 17, 2014)

Cog said:


> А cardinal couple:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful Cog!


----------



## wsheldon (Mar 17, 2014)

Fun at the Alligator Farm near St. Augustine, Florida. Wish I had more time there, but the family was in tow. All with Canon 6D + 100-400L






















Complete gallery here: http://www.sheldonphoto.net/Personal/Zoos-Gardens/Alligator-Farm/


----------



## ERHP (Mar 17, 2014)

wsheldon said:


> Fun at the Alligator Farm near St. Augustine, Florida. Wish I had more time there, but the family was in tow. All with Canon 6D + 100-400L



Cool! Getting the nest ready.

...

Here's one from yesterday of a Snowy grabbing a crawfish for supper just as the sun was setting.




EXIF on the site.


----------



## wsheldon (Mar 17, 2014)

ERHP said:


> wsheldon said:
> 
> 
> > Fun at the Alligator Farm near St. Augustine, Florida. Wish I had more time there, but the family was in tow. All with Canon 6D + 100-400L
> ...



Beautiful capture!

Yeah, the great egrets and woodstorks were both nesting, and the egrets were on eggs already. Roseate spoonbills and little blue herons were also in. First time there, but won't be my last!


----------



## Vern (Mar 17, 2014)

Brown-headed Nuthatch - these little guys have great personality. Beautiful cardinal pair in prior posts.


----------



## candyman (Mar 17, 2014)

Vern said:


> Brown-headed Nuthatch - these little guys have great personality. Beautiful cardinal pair in prior posts.



Beautiful compostion and colors!


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Here's one from yesterday of a Snowy grabbing a crawfish for supper just as the sun was setting.



Great capture. Beautiful light. 8) Well done ERHP


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2014)

Vern said:


> Brown-headed Nuthatch - these little guys have great personality. Beautiful cardinal pair in prior posts.



Lovely shot Vern. Nicely done.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 17, 2014)

Vern said:


> Brown-headed Nuthatch - these little guys have great personality. Beautiful cardinal pair in prior posts.


Lovely complementing colors of the bird and background


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 17, 2014)

Great image Vern, great capture.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 17, 2014)

Pine Grosbeak near Colter Bay Wyoming
Canon 1D Mark IV
Canon 500mm f/4 L IS


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Pine Grosbeak near Colter Bay Wyoming
> Canon 1D Mark IV
> Canon 500mm f/4 L IS




Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice shots guys!

Anyone have any idea why sometimes notification stops on a thread??

Just saw two Canada geese overhead - spring is coming, they never make mistakes.

Tomorrow I purchase a beat up 1D2 that is supposed to work well for $250. Anyone used this and have any idea what to look for? I'm willing to gamble that small an amount but better to check whatever I can first. I'm hoping it'll give me a feel for a possible 1DX purchase (size, weight) and complement my 6D for faster shots until I make up my mind since I'm still wondering about a 7D2. Any thoughts?

Jack


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 18, 2014)

Something new for me, a Yellow-eyed Junco. These little birds are found only at higher elevations in southern Arizona and in Mexico. I spotted this one at 8,000 feet on Mt. Lemmon near Tucson. Canon 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 800, aperture preferred, f5.6 @ 1/500.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 18, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Something new for me, a Yellow-eyed Junco. These little birds are found only at higher elevations in southern Arizona and in Mexico. I spotted this one at 8,000 feet on Mt. Lemmon near Tucson. Canon 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 800, aperture preferred, f5.6 @ 1/500.



Wow, look at those eyes!! Great one Steven!


----------



## krisbell (Mar 18, 2014)

Long time lurker on this site but have finally caved in and registered.

Couldnt resist posting a few of my own...


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2014)

krisbell said:


> Long time lurker on this site but have finally caved in and registered.
> 
> Couldnt resist posting a few of my own...



Beautiful. Great series. Keep posting


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 18, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Pine Grosbeak near Colter Bay Wyoming
> Canon 1D Mark IV
> Canon 500mm f/4 L IS


That's a beautiful little bird in a lovely backdrop ... Welcome to CR.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 18, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Something new for me, a Yellow-eyed Junco. These little birds are found only at higher elevations in southern Arizona and in Mexico. I spotted this one at 8,000 feet on Mt. Lemmon near Tucson. Canon 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 800, aperture preferred, f5.6 @ 1/500.


Steven, the detail on that bird is awesome ... perfectly sharp, not too much, not too less, just perfect.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 18, 2014)

krisbell said:


> Long time lurker on this site but have finally caved in and registered.
> 
> Couldnt resist posting a few of my own...


I love the images of the eagle and the little chick/bird ... there is something very endearing about that little guy and yet a little weird too, his body is so tiny and the legs are so long and big ... very nicely captured image ... Welcome to CR.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 18, 2014)

krisbell said:


> Long time lurker on this site but have finally caved in and registered.
> 
> Couldnt resist posting a few of my own...


All wonderful pictures.... I particularly like the osprey and the robin


----------



## TheJock (Mar 18, 2014)

WOW!! that's quite an entrance Krisbell, looking forward to seeing some more of your work, welcome to CR


----------



## MADphotography (Mar 18, 2014)

Owl Taking Flight 




Refection  




 Floating On The Lake


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2014)

Northstar said:


> steven kessel said:
> 
> 
> > Something new for me, a Yellow-eyed Junco. These little birds are found only at higher elevations in southern Arizona and in Mexico. I spotted this one at 8,000 feet on Mt. Lemmon near Tucson. Canon 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 800, aperture preferred, f5.6 @ 1/500.
> ...



+1 Well done Steven.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 18, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Something new for me, a Yellow-eyed Junco. These little birds are found only at higher elevations in southern Arizona and in Mexico. I spotted this one at 8,000 feet on Mt. Lemmon near Tucson. Canon 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 800, aperture preferred, f5.6 @ 1/500.



Great shot of a cool bird.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 18, 2014)

krisbell said:


> Long time lurker on this site but have finally caved in and registered.
> 
> Couldnt resist posting a few of my own...


Welcome and thank you for posting - the timing of the osprey shot is unbelievable. I then took a look at your Flickr page and was even more impressed by your work.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 18, 2014)

krisbell said:


> Long time lurker on this site but have finally caved in and registered.
> 
> Couldnt resist posting a few of my own...



Lovely images - great range of subjects. Sweet !
Trying to figure out what is happening in the Osprey pict .


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 18, 2014)

MADphotography said:


> Owl Taking Flight



In my experience, Owls are hard cases to capture, nice pict.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 18, 2014)

Horned Grebe fishing Edgartown Harbor MA.

f5.6, 400mm ISO 320, 1/1250


----------



## candyman (Mar 18, 2014)

krisbell said:


> Long time lurker on this site but have finally caved in and registered.
> 
> Couldnt resist posting a few of my own...




Just wonderful series!


----------



## Bogush (Mar 18, 2014)

Montage of three consecutive shots


----------



## candyman (Mar 18, 2014)

krisbell said:


> Long time lurker on this site but have finally caved in and registered.
> 
> Couldnt resist posting a few of my own...




Hello Kristian
You have some stunning pictures on your flickr website
I enjoyed them very much!


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 18, 2014)

Dove taken with Canon 300f2.8 + 2 x extender mk111 on Canon 5dmk111. Again shows how good this combination is.


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2014)

Bogush said:


> Montage of three consecutive shots



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## slclick (Mar 18, 2014)

Bogush said:


> Montage of three consecutive shots



LOVE this


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 18, 2014)

There was a dove pen at the Boston Flower Show where I took these shots.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 19, 2014)

Bogush said:


> Montage of three consecutive shots


Nicely done and Welcome to CR


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 19, 2014)

Female Greater Scaup and male redhead ducks


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Krisbell. 
Truly stunning shots, especially like the osprey, fantastic timing especially having the fishes tail in the shot, I bet he was swimming hard! 
Thanks for posting.

Cheers Graham.




krisbell said:


> Long time lurker on this site but have finally caved in and registered.
> 
> Couldnt resist posting a few of my own...


----------



## jrda2 (Mar 20, 2014)

Red-winged Blackbird

420mm, f/4, 1/2000sec


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 20, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Female Greater Scaup and male redhead ducks



Crisp - clear pictures of waterfowl usually seen in the distance. We don't see the Redheads much anymore in these parts. Good to see them. Thanks


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 20, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Female Greater Scaup and male redhead ducks
> ...


Thanks!
They were shot with a 60D and a Tamron 150-600 at f10 and 600mm on Monday at Point Pelee, southernmost point in Canada. There was a large opening in the ice and they were feeding on the far side so I got the camera ready, and sat down partially hidden by the snow and waited. After a while they moved close enough for the pictures.. There is a lot to be said for being patient, still, and quiet.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2014)

"There is a lot to be said for being patient, still, and quiet." Good for the birds and the photograher, lowers blood pressure! 

I'm so out of it that I posted my first sample chickie using my new old 1D2 in the ice/snow thread! :-[
I get so worked up about such a minor purchase imagine what a 1DX would do! 

Anyway, in tramping outside for an hour in the grass and snow (+8 C) carrying this beast with 300 X2, I became aware of how out of shape the winter has made me. Nothing to shoot but a squirrel so out on the deck to my prop for this shot with the 1D2. The sensor is very dirty otherwise it seems this small investment of $250 is worth it to help judge a future purchase. What a pitiful LCD though - hard to believe - 2004.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Mar 20, 2014)

krisbell said:


> Long time lurker on this site but have finally caved in and registered.
> 
> Couldnt resist posting a few of my own...



Some pretty awesome shots! The angle you got the osprey at makes that shot even more unique!


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2014)

Lovely shot Jack


----------



## jrda2 (Mar 20, 2014)

Golden Eagle and
Great Horned Owl in a snowstorm


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2014)

jrda2 said:


> Golden Eagle and
> Great Horned Owl in a snowstorm



I love the second one ... It looks great with the wind and the snow.


----------



## jrda2 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you Click


----------



## Cog (Mar 20, 2014)

Yesterday I spotted red-winged blackbirds for the first time this spring. Hopefully will have a chance to shoot some soon. Meanwhile a couple of pictures from last year. 
Canon 5Dm3 + 100-400L @400mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks Click. Can't believe how impatient I am for spring birds to start arriving (like others here). Also to experience if the 1.3 crop reach is worth considering relative to a used 1D4 purchase, assuming prices continue downward. I've read of folk wishing for a new 1D with 1.3 sensor so it seems there were fans. Lenses sure are a better investment!

Jack


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 20, 2014)

Cog said:


> Yesterday I spotted red-winged blackbirds for the first time this spring. Hopefully will have a chance to shoot some soon. Meanwhile a couple of pictures from last year.
> Canon 5Dm3 + 100-400L @400mm


Nice shots Cog!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2014)

Cog said:


> Meanwhile a couple of pictures from last year.
> Canon 5Dm3 + 100-400L @400mm


I like this one ... very nicely captured.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 20, 2014)

Cog said:


> Yesterday I spotted red-winged blackbirds for the first time this spring. Hopefully will have a chance to shoot some soon. Meanwhile a couple of pictures from last year.
> Canon 5Dm3 + 100-400L @400mm



The male is really well done. Getting black colored birds done right is not easy. Check out the enlarged image.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 20, 2014)

Bogush said:


> Montage of three consecutive shots



very nice image!


----------



## Chisox2335 (Mar 21, 2014)

First attempt at wildlife with my 70D and Tamron 70-200


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2014)

Cog said:


> Yesterday I spotted red-winged blackbirds for the first time this spring. Hopefully will have a chance to shoot some soon. Meanwhile a couple of pictures from last year.
> Canon 5Dm3 + 100-400L @400mm




Very nice images Cog. I like both of them.


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 21, 2014)

1st one is looking for Dinner
2nd; Dragonfly, it's what's for Dinner!

Settings for both;
1/400th
ISO 400
f/5.6
100-400mm L


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 21, 2014)

Osprey, before the storm...

100-400mm
1/400th
ISO 400
f/5.6


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 21, 2014)

A few taken last year with Mk1 300f2.8 lens and 7d. The 7d still has a lot to offer despite its age.


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 21, 2014)

Found another in lovely light, same set up.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 21, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> 1st one is looking for Dinner
> 2nd; Dragonfly, it's what's for Dinner!
> 
> Settings for both;
> ...



very nice !


----------



## MADphotography (Mar 21, 2014)

The Fly Over  by 1madphotography on Flickr


----------



## Cog (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> A few taken last year with Mk1 300f2.8 lens and 7d. The 7d still has a lot to offer despite its age.



Beautiful shots Kerry. Nicely done.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 21, 2014)

Great Grey in a spring snowfall. Taken late May of 2012 in Grand Teton National Park near Moose Wyoming.

Canon 5DII
Canon 300mm 2.8L IS 
1/125
f/4
50 iso


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2014)

I love this shot. Looks great with the snow.


----------



## COBRASoft (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, here is my first post on this forum. I hope you like the picture.


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2014)

COBRASoft said:


> Hi, here is my first post on this forum. I hope you like the picture.



Hi 

Very nice image. Well done.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2014)

BTW Could you tell me what type of duck it is?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 21, 2014)

More lovely posts, great work and thanks to everyone. Those grey owls are something to behold and huge! wildlifeandmore, any more nice shots of it?

Jack


----------



## COBRASoft (Mar 21, 2014)

Click said:


> BTW Could you tell me what type of duck it is?



Thanks!
It's a king eider duck.


----------



## Gaf (Mar 21, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Great Grey in a spring snowfall.


Neat shot. I like the bird*:*perch ratio ;D


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks COBRASoft.  The duck is very spectacular.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 22, 2014)

Peregrine Falcon


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 22, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Peregrine Falcon
> ...


I saw this one in the middle of Ottawa... Thousands of commuters passed by without a clue they were there. ( it was a pair of Peregrines). The duck WAS a Mallard....

It was a warm day, got all the way to plus 2.... And it is now snowing, they say another 15 cm....


----------



## candyman (Mar 22, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> A killdeer on a cold spring morning - ice crystals on his back feathers



That's a wonderful shot.
You think he (or she) is standing on one leg because of the cold?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 22, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Great Grey in a spring snowfall. Taken late May of 2012 in Grand Teton National Park near Moose Wyoming.
> 
> Canon 5DII
> Canon 300mm 2.8L IS
> ...


Excellent 8! ... the bird and the atmosphere is superbly captured.


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> A killdeer on a cold spring morning - ice crystals on his back feathers




Lovely shot. Nicely done.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 22, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> More lovely posts, great work and thanks to everyone. Those grey owls are something to behold and huge! wildlifeandmore, any more nice shots of it?
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack. Here is another one from the same shoot and a few more from another

The other one in the snow:
Canon 5D Mark II
Canon 300mm 2.8L IS 
f/5
1/250
160 iso

The other two (half stretch)
Canon 1D Mark IV
Canon 300mm 2.8L IS
f/3.5
1/1000
320 iso
Full stretch exif:
Canon 1D Mark IV
Canon 300mm 2.8L IS
f/3.5
1/2000
800iso


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks, wildlifeandmore. I'm surprised that 300 was enough or was that one of those unique opportunities?

BTW what's your feeling relative to the 1.3 crop factor for birding, compared to the 5D2? Also your take on the extra weight with the 1D4 - do you hike much with it?

Jack


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 22, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks, wildlifeandmore. I'm surprised that 300 was enough or was that one of those unique opportunities?
> 
> BTW what's your feeling relative to the 1.3 crop factor for birding, compared to the 5D2? Also your take on the extra weight with the 1D4 - do you hike much with it?
> 
> Jack


Definitely lucky to get with 300mm. I keep the 1.4x in my pocket. 

I really like 1D IV. IQ is really good and the extra length is always good for wildlife along with the other features (fps,weather sealing,custom options). I have owned the 30,40 and 7D's in the past (with great results) but I find myself appreciating the Mark IV more and more. Took me a long time to work up to. I like wildlife first and landscape next. I had the 7D setup with the long tele and the 5DII with a 70-200, switching out to a 17-40 or 24-105 when needed for a full frame shot.

When hiking I take both. Always setup for both wildlife and landscape in a flash. Yes, its a load! Every now and then I will only take the Mark IV. My back sometimes pays the price, but I like to be prepared. My experience with wildlife happens all too quickly and rely on "luck". I am not an avid hiker. Usually half day adventures as I usually go at it alone. Only been out west a year or so and locals here in Eastern Idaho/Western Wyoming label me a "City Boy". All new and all good!


----------



## Chisox2335 (Mar 22, 2014)

Caught her dunking her head in the water. Thought it was interesting seeing her beak and face through the water.

70D with 100-400L
400mm
f5.6
1/500
ISO125


----------



## TheJock (Mar 22, 2014)

Took a wee trip to the Ras Al Khor sanctuary today, the IQ of the Sigma has lots of limitations, but it's performed well on the new 70D..........still think a 400f4 and a 1.4x will be better so time to start saving again!!!


----------



## Peerke (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Guys,

My first post here. A picture I took a few years ago, when I just bought my 400mm f/5.6. A bit too noisy, but I was going for BIF pictures and had my 40D at iso 800 . Taken at f7.1 and 1/3200sec.





http://www.maryamora.nl/images/Grey%20Heron%20startled%20in%20flight.jpg


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 22, 2014)

Peerke said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My first post here. A picture I took a few years ago, when I just bought my 400mm f/5.6. A bit too noisy, but I was going for BIF pictures and had my 40D at iso 800 . Taken at f7.1 and 1/3200sec.
> 
> ...



Really like this. Great shot Peerke!


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 22, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> "There is a lot to be said for being patient, still, and quiet." Good for the birds and the photograher, lowers blood pressure!
> 
> I'm so out of it that I posted my first sample chickie using my new old 1D2 in the ice/snow thread! :-[
> I get so worked up about such a minor purchase imagine what a 1DX would do!
> ...



Fantastic shot!


----------



## Peerke (Mar 22, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Really like this. Great shot Peerke!



Thank you for the reply. I've looked at your owl pictures. Super.


----------



## deleteme (Mar 22, 2014)

These guys aren't in the wild but I had fun photographing them anyway.


----------



## COBRASoft (Mar 23, 2014)

I really love cockatoos! I have a bared-eye myself, together with 3 cockatiels.
The black one is my favorite, but my aviary is much too small for such a big bird and they are way too expensive .


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2014)

wildlifeandmore, from what I've figured out you live in a very great wildlife location. Love your shots. I'm hoping the 1D2 solves the questions that I have in due course so I'm more confident in my next purchase. I can't really afford a 1Dx and won't if I can't get used to the weight (maybe a used 1D4).

Lots more great shots from new and old-timers alike. New posters every day, that's great!

Jack


----------



## Kerry B (Mar 23, 2014)

Excellent shot Peerke, great composition.


----------



## EricFiskCGD (Mar 23, 2014)

I was driving around with my wife and I spotted these Geese near Staples right next to a small river...


----------



## HankMD (Mar 23, 2014)

Chisox2335 said:


> First attempt at wildlife with my 70D and Tamron 70-200



That is very good for a first attempt, much better than when I started last December.

Below is from this afternoon:




And from yesterday morning:



(6D + Tammy)


----------



## HankMD (Mar 23, 2014)

Peerke said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My first post here. A picture I took a few years ago, when I just bought my 400mm f/5.6. A bit too noisy, but I was going for BIF pictures and had my 40D at iso 800 . Taken at f7.1 and 1/3200sec.



I see Grey Herons once in a while but have not captured any half as well as you have -- very nice job!


----------



## cbecklund (Mar 23, 2014)

Black-Capped Chickadee by cbecklund, on Flickr




IMG_9446.jpg by cbecklund, on Flickr


----------



## sedwards (Mar 23, 2014)

here are a couple from this weekend. probably the best pics ive taken yet.



IMG_5001 by sedwards679, on Flickr



IMG_5302 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 23, 2014)

Bluejay digging through the fresh fallen snow to get at the food. Shot with a SX50 at 1200mm equivalent in the (GASP!) "green box" mode...


----------



## Peerke (Mar 23, 2014)

HankMD said:


> Peerke said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



Thanks Hank, 

I got lucky. The heron came flying straight at me but decided to take a different direction. It was just like he was going to stop in mid air. Took a very sharp turn to the left and disappeared.

Grtz,
Peerke


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 24, 2014)

Not the best photo I've ever taken, by a long shot, but how many of you have ever seen an Elegant Trogon? These birds are extremely rare in the U.S., living in only a few isolated canyons in southeastern Arizona. I got this male this morning alongside a stream right on the Mexican border.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 24, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Not the best photo I've ever taken, by a long shot, but how many of you have ever seen an Elegant Trogon? These birds are extremely rare in the U.S., living in only a few isolated canyons in southeastern Arizona. I got this male this morning alongside a stream right on the Mexican border.


Nice looking bird and shot


----------



## COBRASoft (Mar 24, 2014)

It took me quite some time to shoot these 2 fast little silver eared nightingales.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow, once again I'm envious over the last few posts! 

Jack


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 24, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Not the best photo I've ever taken, by a long shot, but how many of you have ever seen an Elegant Trogon? These birds are extremely rare in the U.S., living in only a few isolated canyons in southeastern Arizona. I got this male this morning alongside a stream right on the Mexican border.


I've never even heard of this bird, let alone see it ... very nice.


----------



## Northstar (Mar 24, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Not the best photo I've ever taken, by a long shot, but how many of you have ever seen an Elegant Trogon? These birds are extremely rare in the U.S., living in only a few isolated canyons in southeastern Arizona. I got this male this morning alongside a stream right on the Mexican border.



Very nice!


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2014)

COBRASoft said:


> It took me quite some time to shoot these 2 fast little silver eared nightingales.



Beautiful colored birds. Well done.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 24, 2014)

HankMD, cbeckland, steven kessel, and cobrasoft…great job to all of ya’ll !


----------



## Northstar (Mar 24, 2014)

COBRASoft said:


> It took me quite some time to shoot these 2 fast little silver eared nightingales.



What a beautiful and interesting looking bird! Nice shot!


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 24, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> wildlifeandmore, from what I've figured out you live in a very great wildlife location. Love your shots. I'm hoping the 1D2 solves the questions that I have in due course so I'm more confident in my next purchase. I can't really afford a 1Dx and won't if I can't get used to the weight (maybe a used 1D4).
> 
> Lots more great shots from new and old-timers alike. New posters every day, that's great!
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack!


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 24, 2014)

Fantastic shots, everyone. Great to have new posters. I haven't contributed for awhile so I'll add a few.
Muscovy=5D3,70-200Lii Black-crowned night heron=7D,100-400L




Muscovy Ducks by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2014)

Very nice pictures serendipidy.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 24, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures serendipidy.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## Menace (Mar 26, 2014)

Emu


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 26, 2014)

Menace said:


> Emu


Very nicely captured.


----------



## Menace (Mar 26, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Emu
> ...



Thanks Rienzphotoz - It was taken earlier today


----------



## Northstar (Mar 26, 2014)

Menace said:


> Emu



Menace...I was scrolling down the screen looking at all the great bird images when I found this guy looking me straight in the eye! Great shot, thanks for posting it.

I saved it for my iPad lock screen...here's a screen grab. Hope you don't mind.

Take care,
North


----------



## Menace (Mar 26, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Emu
> ...



You are most welcome North.

And no I don't mind at all - in fact I feel honoured


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2014)

Menace said:


> Emu



Very nice  Well done Menace.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 26, 2014)

Menace said:


> Emu



That shot is great on so many levels.......


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 26, 2014)

Menace said:


> Emu


Great shot. Look on his face is fantastic!


----------



## Menace (Mar 26, 2014)

Click said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Emu
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## Menace (Mar 26, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Emu
> ...



Thanks Don Haines


----------



## Menace (Mar 26, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Emu
> ...



Thanks wildlifeandmore - it was a privilege to get close enough to get that shot.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 26, 2014)

I have spent the last couple of days in Hong Kong and have just arrived in Shanghai, where G**gl* is inaccessible. I put the Tamron 150-600mm on a 5DIII through its paces under conditions where I could get really close. Here is a selection from a morning's shooting. All have been reduced to 1200 px width for uploading, each with a 100% crop so you can see the original. 

The processing for all has been the same. Taken in RAW, processed in DxO with the only changes done is noise reduction using PRIME and adjusting exposure (no sharpening). The exported jpegs were cropped in PS and sharpened using USM at 100% with 0.9-2 px radius.

I don't know the names of most so please help me by identifying them (I can't G**gle*, remember).

All are hand held. The first is: Focal length = 350mm, f/6.3, iso 640, 1/320 s


----------



## AlanF (Mar 26, 2014)

Focal length = 309mm, f/8, iso 1250, 1/800 s


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2014)

AlanF said:


> I have spent the last couple of days in Hong Kong and have just arrived in Shanghai, where G**gl* is inaccessible. I put the Tamron 150-600mm on a 5DIII through its paces under conditions where I could get really close. Here is a selection from a morning's shooting. All have been reduced to 1200 px width for uploading, each with a 100% crop so you can see the original.
> 
> The processing for all has been the same. Taken in RAW, processed in DxO with the only changes done is noise reduction using PRIME and adjusting exposure (no sharpening). The exported jpegs were cropped in PS and sharpened using USM at 100% with 0.9-2 px radius.
> 
> ...




Very nice shots Alan. Well done.

Sorry, I do not know the name of those birds.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 26, 2014)

Focal length = 600mm, f/6.3, iso 1250, 1/250 s

(emerald dove)


----------



## AlanF (Mar 26, 2014)

Focal length = 213mm, f/6.3, iso 1250, 1/40 s


----------



## AlanF (Mar 26, 2014)

Focal length = 450mm, f/6.3, iso 1250, 1/1250 s


----------



## AlanF (Mar 26, 2014)

The last was a Zebra dove, and this may be a Java sparrow.

Focal length = 600mm, f/6.3, iso 1250, 1/160 s


----------



## AlanF (Mar 26, 2014)

This is a Java sparrow
Focal length = 428mm, f/6.3, iso 1250, 1/250 s


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2014)

Focal length = 300mm, f/5.6, iso 125, 1/250 s

This is at the sweet spot of the lens


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2014)

Finally

Focal length = 191mm, f/5, iso 1250, 1/160 s

I am very happy with the lens. The conditions were relatively dark and I had to use iso 1250 for most and relatively low shutter speeds. My 300mm f/2.8 II would have been better, but the Tammy was good enough, and pretty stunning on occasions, and I put it through most of its focal length range.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 27, 2014)

More snow - ugh. So depressing I started looking at last August's hummers and thought I'd post a different pose.

6D 300 X2 cropped

Jack


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice work Alan and Jack!

Alan, the zebra dove is the most impressive from the standpoint of resolution combined with long focal length. The 600mm shot below that post, is the weakest example of resolution...it's quite soft. The lens can possibly do better I suppose, but how much better at 600mm? 

It seems to me the lens is the most impressive below 450mm, which is not unusual.

I forgot to notice, were all of these hand-held, or was it a tripod, monopod, or other support?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2014)

All hand held. The 600mm shots were at 1/40 - 1/250 s, which is on the slow side. An f/2.8 would have given extra edge.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 27, 2014)

AlanF said:


> All hand held. The 600mm shots were at 1/40 - 1/250 s, which is on the slow side. An f/2.8 would have given extra edge.



Hmm, I think the slow shutter speed might be a big factor in that shot at 600mm, even with IS. If you want razor sharpness at the pixel level hand-held at 600mm, you ideally need over 1/1250, held very steady (say on a monopod) with IS switched off...in my opinion (at least on a stationary subject...on moving subjects it's always best to have IS on and in panning mode for every shot regardless of shutter speed). No I've not used this lens, but it's been true of all telephoto lenses I've owned or used. At 300mm, or especially shorter than that, you can easily achieve maximum sharpness at shutter speeds 1/250 and even slower hand held, with the IS on. But not at longer than 400, or especially 600mm. All IS systems, even the best ones, produce a bit of vibration that adds anywhere from a very subtle blur, to a noticeable one...when viewing at 100%. If viewing at 50%, then the effect can't be seen at all.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2014)

Agreed that higher speeds are desirable. However, here is one example from two days ago at 600mm, 1/25 s, iso 640, hand held - again reduced to 1200px for uploading and a 100% crop. 
​


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Agreed that higher speeds are desirable. However, here is one example from two days ago at 600mm, 1/25 s, iso 640, hand held - again reduced to 1200px for uploading and a 100% crop.



Beautiful colored bird.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Menace.
Wow, lovely shot, a face only a mother could love! ;D

Cheers Graham.



Menace said:


> Emu


----------



## Menace (Mar 27, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Menace.
> Wow, lovely shot, a face only a mother could love! ;D
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham


----------



## Northstar (Mar 27, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Focal length = 300mm, f/5.6, iso 125, 1/250 s
> 
> This is at the sweet spot of the lens



Lots of nice pictures Alan! I especially like this one.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 27, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Agreed that higher speeds are desirable. However, here is one example from two days ago at 600mm, 1/25 s, iso 640, hand held - again reduced to 1200px for uploading and a 100% crop.
> ​


Superb colorful bird


----------



## MarkyB (Mar 27, 2014)

These ones at the Falconry Centre, Thirsk, England


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2014)

MarkyB said:


> These ones at the Falconry Centre, Thirsk, England



Great shots. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 27, 2014)

This could be a "bulbul". I saw similar birds in Hong Kong Wetland Park.
-r



AlanF said:


> Focal length = 213mm, f/6.3, iso 1250, 1/40 s


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 27, 2014)

MarkyB said:


> These ones at the Falconry Centre, Thirsk, England


Magnificent!


----------



## Chas (Mar 27, 2014)

A few pics from the Falkland Is. 

See you in the field or at the computer, Chas


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2014)

Chas said:


> A few pics from the Falkland Is.
> 
> See you in the field or at the computer, Chas



Beautiful series, very nice first post....and Welcome to CR


----------



## sedwards (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## HankMD (Mar 28, 2014)

lion rock said:


> This could be a "bulbul". I saw similar birds in Hong Kong Wetland Park.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



This seems to be a Black-crested Bulbul (Pycnonotus flaviventris).


----------



## AlanF (Mar 28, 2014)

HankMD said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > This could be a "bulbul". I saw similar birds in Hong Kong Wetland Park.
> ...



Hank
can you identify the other Asian birds I posted two pages back?
Thanks
Alan


----------



## applecider (Mar 28, 2014)

Yellow dumped warbler 600ef + 1.4x at 1/2000 iso 800 5d miii.
Decently sharp handheld.

I like seeing the little bumps around a birds stye and the individual hairs on the feathers as my judge of sharpness. Of course in flying images ......


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 28, 2014)

A few Mountain Bluebird pic's from yesterday in the National Elk Refuge Jackson Wyoming. I guess spring is here but it does not feel like it!
Canon 1D Mark IV
Canon 500mm f/4L IS and 1.4x II


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 28, 2014)

EOS 6D, Sigma 150-500, Tokina 1.4x 700mm ISO 800, f/11 @ 1/1000


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 28, 2014)

EOS 6D, EF 24-105mm 105mm ISO 400 f/10 @ 1/50


----------



## Menace (Mar 29, 2014)

Natural dark background


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2014)

Menace said:


> Natural dark background



I love your shot Menace. Well done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 29, 2014)

Another Yellow-rumped Warbler - Birders call them butter-butts

Handheld - nice detail for a 60D and the 100-400mm
ISO 320, 400mm, f/63, 1/1250, manual, - center focus


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2014)

IslanderMV, sweet bird and very nice shot! There are so many warblers - I bought The Warbler Guide. 

Jack


----------



## Menace (Mar 29, 2014)

Click said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Natural dark background
> ...



Thank you Click (and thank you my 400! too)


----------



## scott_m (Mar 29, 2014)

I was sure I posted this a while ago but a search turned up nothing so here goes (apologies if it really is already in this thread)

Australian Bustard a.k.a. Bush Turkey







EOS 350D, 85/1.8 at f/3.2, 1/2000s, ISO100

Full size version here: http://www.pbase.com/smcleod965/image/87747568/original.jpg


----------



## Cog (Mar 29, 2014)

Downy woodpecker



Canon 5Dm3 + 100-400mm @560mm


----------



## buddywoods (Mar 30, 2014)

Bald Eagles


----------



## sedwards (Mar 30, 2014)

the first nice day out in 3 weeks and these are the only guys to show up at the feeder


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 30, 2014)

Jackson_Bill and buddywoods, oh what I'd give to just see those guys here, let alone photograph them! 

We are so blessed with so much wonderful wildlife on this planet.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Mar 30, 2014)

A downy woodpecker showing her tongue


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 30, 2014)

I think she's sticking it out at you! 

Click this if you don't believe crows are smart birds!! Makes my Grey parrot look like a dodo.

http://unexpectedentertainment.net/the-smartest-bird-ever/

Jack


----------



## dpc (Mar 30, 2014)

Ring-billed gull with a tasty morsel.


----------



## dpc (Mar 30, 2014)

Male widgeon getting some exercise (Pacific Ocean off Cattle Point, Victoria BC).


----------



## dpc (Mar 30, 2014)

Mallard puddling around in Swan Lake, Victoria BC.


----------



## dpc (Mar 31, 2014)

Pelican fishing.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 31, 2014)

A mourning dove.... not that sharp because I shot it through a window, but still ok....


----------



## sanjosedave (Mar 31, 2014)

Bird on a trellis on the patio.

60D with 70-200 with 2x

iso 1600
400mm
f5.6
1/640 sec


----------



## Cog (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful picture Cog. I love the color of the non distracting background.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 1, 2014)

Harris hawk

5d3
70-200 2.8ii w/ 1.4x at 280mm


----------



## Menace (Apr 1, 2014)

5DIII. 70-200 @ 200, f2.8, ISO320, 1/1000


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey Don Haines...One of my dove shots, also shot through glass.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 1, 2014)

The dove shots are all great, and while I don't have any to share, I finally tracked down the little guy in my yard who keeps waking me up in the morning and serenading me with his hoots each evening. He was way, way up high, but I snagged him with my 300 + 2x with (OOPS!) circular polarizer. It was dusk but I didn't think it was THAT dark! Luckily the IS allowed me to handhold at 1/30s allowing me to use ISO 1600 instead of 25600! Note to self - remove CIR-PLs from all lenses before I pack my lenses to come home. Now I need to get a better shot of him - tripod / Better Beamer will be at the ready for his next visit!


----------



## Northstar (Apr 2, 2014)

5d3 with 70-200 2.8ii with 1.4x shot at 280.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 2, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> The dove shots are all great, and while I don't have any to share, I finally tracked down the little guy in my yard who keeps waking me up in the morning and serenading me with his hoots each evening. He was way, way up high, but I snagged him with my 300 + 2x with (OOPS!) circular polarizer. It was dusk but I didn't think it was THAT dark! Luckily the IS allowed me to handhold at 1/30s allowing me to use ISO 1600 instead of 25600! Note to self - remove CIR-PLs from all lenses before I pack my lenses to come home. Now I need to get a better shot of him - tripod / Better Beamer will be at the ready for his next visit!



good story Mack! nice shot, looking forward to the next one!


----------



## HankMD (Apr 2, 2014)

AlanF said:


> I have spent the last couple of days in Hong Kong and have just arrived in Shanghai, where G**gl* is inaccessible. I put the Tamron 150-600mm on a 5DIII through its paces under conditions where I could get really close. Here is a selection from a morning's shooting. All have been reduced to 1200 px width for uploading, each with a 100% crop so you can see the original.
> 
> The processing for all has been the same. Taken in RAW, processed in DxO with the only changes done is noise reduction using PRIME and adjusting exposure (no sharpening). The exported jpegs were cropped in PS and sharpened using USM at 100% with 0.9-2 px radius.
> 
> ...



First one is the Crested Pigeon, an Australian bird. (I guess the birding place you went to is for "exotic" birds?)


----------



## HankMD (Apr 2, 2014)

Unlike mackguyver I had an easier time with another owl (my first): 
Just this past Sunday I was scrutinizing this nondescript yet unusually noisy tree. I saw quite a few Japanese White-eyes, Light-vented Bulbuls, and maybe a third species, all seemingly in a state of excitement, over food or what I couldn't tell. By chance I noticed this silent, immobile lump of grey. I had binoculars but no camera, and no way to fetch one any time soon. It was with great anticipation that I returned 5 hours later, and you can imagine my excitement upon finding the owl still there, albeit now facing a different direction. It's a Collared Scops Owl.

I used the 70-200 IS II as the Tamron would have been too slow handheld.


 Collared Scops Owl, Angled View


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 2, 2014)

HankMD, I can easily imagine the excitement. My last owl was over 30 years ago, as hard as it is to believe, we just don't seem to have a lot around here. Nice shot.

Jack


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2014)

Who says only the early bird gets the worm? ... this Spanish Sparrow got a juicy worm and an insect all at the same time in searing desert heat during mid day - lucky bird.
Moral of the Story: Be lazy and still be successful ... but face the heat!  ;D

Canon 70D
EF 100-400 L IS
f/8
1/500sec
ISO 100


----------



## rooks (Apr 2, 2014)

Tree sparrows might not be particularly exotic, but they are fun to watch.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 2, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> but I snagged him with my 300 + 2x with (OOPS!) circular polarizer. It was dusk but I didn't think it was THAT dark! Luckily the IS allowed me to handhold at 1/30s



You hand held a 600 mm focal length at 1/30th?? Amazing IS. Does the 50% size stand up ?


----------



## Menace (Apr 2, 2014)

5D III


----------



## lion rock (Apr 2, 2014)

Rooks,
Great shot.
Great to have you here!
-r





rooks said:


> Tree sparrows might not be particularly exotic, but they are fun to watch.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 2, 2014)

One from me. Shot on last Friday of March.
EOS M 18-55 mm., by an urban man made lake.
(Photo as is, no processing.)
-r


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> The dove shots are all great, and while I don't have any to share, I finally tracked down the little guy in my yard who keeps waking me up in the morning and serenading me with his hoots each evening. He was way, way up high, but I snagged him with my 300 + 2x with (OOPS!) circular polarizer. It was dusk but I didn't think it was THAT dark! Luckily the IS allowed me to handhold at 1/30s allowing me to use ISO 1600 instead of 25600! Note to self - remove CIR-PLs from all lenses before I pack my lenses to come home. Now I need to get a better shot of him - tripod / Better Beamer will be at the ready for his next visit!



Handhold 600mm 1/30... Well done! Lovely picture mackguyver


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 2, 2014)

Perched Golden Juvenile Bald Eagle in the National Elk Refuge near Jackson Wyoming
1D IV
500mm f/4L IS with 1.4x (700mm)
f/6.3
1/2000
320 iso

Here is another shot telling. The feet tell me that he is most likely a Golden Eagle. What do you think? Golden or Juvenile Bald Eagle?


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 2, 2014)

North & Click - thank you for the nice comments!

HankMD - congrats on your first owl!!! It's so exciting to finally see one considering how hard they are to find. I've been looking for this little guy in my yard for months and I've seen him fly by and heard him almost daily but it took me that long to finally find him. That's a really interesting owl you shot - I've never even heard of the species.

Jack - 30 years? Wow, that's too long. My guess is that a lot of owls have seen you over those years, though! I say that because whenever I come back from my nature shoots, I always wonder how many snakes, alligators, and owls have seen me  These stealthy creatures are SO hard to find.



Sporgon said:


> You hand held a 600 mm focal length at 1/30th?? Amazing IS. Does the 50% size stand up ?


Yes, and you can click on the photo (the original one, above) and view the EXIF if you have a viewer - I use FxIF for Firefox - if you don't believe me 

My technique for still (or relatively still) critters in low light is to get the shot, then start dropping the ISO until I can't get a sharp photo. ISO 1600 was that point for me, and I also fire off 3 or 4 frames as the shutter speed drops in the hopes of getting at least one sharp frame. My rate was 2/3 frames at 1/30s so yes, the IS (mode 3) was working brilliantly! The owl was up _really _high so even at 600mm I had to crop a lot (final file is only 1622 x 2433) The 50% zoom holds up decently well - probably good enough for an 8x10" but that's probably the biggest I'd try to print it. I have attached the 50% zoom below.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 2, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > You hand held a 600 mm focal length at 1/30th?? Amazing IS. Does the 50% size stand up ?
> ...



Really impressive, both the engineering of the lens and your technique !

( I'm off to see which IS version the 300 f2.8 II has  )


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 2, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


Thanks and yes, the IS (latest gen) in the lens is truly amazing. A tripod would have been too slow and it and a monopod would have both been quite tricky as the owl was almost straight over my head.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 2, 2014)

mackguyver, thanks for the advice. My friend who influenced me back into photography via the Nikon D5100 DSLR is always commenting along the lines of "you can't expect to get a sharp shot unless you're 1/FL" (both of us have 300 2.8 IS but me a year and he just a month now). But now am going to use your technique provided my subjects cooperate, and fire more shots. 

Now that I've played with my new old 1D2 a bit, I've come to realize how valuable the 6D auto ISO is, and oh, how did anyone live with that 1D2 LCD display! We're spoiled with these newer cameras and lenses. 

Yes there are critters watching and that's why when I'm finally aching and exhausted from being immobile I typically tell myself, just 5 more minutes and ever so carefully start to move, looking everywhere. My beaver shooting, two years ago, proved to me how carefully he was watching me from up close, with me not knowing. Whoosh! Squirrels love to watch too.

Even funnier, I was leaving my spot in the bush and had to relieve myself (badly), so I'm standing there watering the the brush forever with the 300 X2 kind of over my back and looking around 200 degrees and there well within good shooting range is a very young fawn who bounded away just as I finished my business and started fumbling for the camera. Fortunately, he/she never reported me to the authorities. 

Jack


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 2, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> mackguyver, thanks for the advice. My friend who influenced me back into photography via the Nikon D5100 DSLR is always commenting along the lines of "you can't expect to get a sharp shot unless you're 1/FL" (both of us have 300 2.8 IS but me a year and he just a month now). But now am going to use your technique provided my subjects cooperate, and fire more shots.
> 
> Now that I've played with my new old 1D2 a bit, I've come to realize how valuable the 6D auto ISO is, and oh, how did anyone live with that 1D2 LCD display! We're spoiled with these newer cameras and lenses.
> 
> ...


I have taken many of my best shots as I was leaving or when I stayed five more minutes, too, so I completely understand. It's almost like I should just stand around for a few hours before I start shooting sometimes . The new cameras are spoiling us and the high ISO really makes for exciting opportunities. Back when I had my 450D/XSi and 400 f/5.6, I would have to wait until the sun had been up at least 30 minutes to get useable shots - now I can shoot before the sun is up - or after it sets!

Your fawn story is really interesting, because it just so happens that I had an extremely similar experience. I was hiking near a river just before dawn when I, well, had to go. As I finished, a fawn darting away and I swear it was no more than 4 feet from me! It really surprised me and it was too dark to shot (yes, I had the old gear), but was a great experience. A minute or two later, it's mother came charging through the woods towards me and really gave me a scare. She was huge and not happy with me, but thankfully there was a narrow creek separating us and she didn't cross it. Considering the many dangerous creatures I shoot, the fact that a deer is the only one that has ever come after me is pretty funny!

To avoid steering the thread off course, here's another backyard visitor, a red-shouldered hawk, also taken in low light and hand held. Uncropped shot with the 5DIII & 400 f/5.6 at f/8 1/320s ISO 6400. Just realized that I need to run this one through DxO PRIME now that I have that capability...


----------



## Eldar (Apr 2, 2014)

Great Crested Grebe getting ready
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII extender
1/1000s, f6.3, ISO320


----------



## ankarback (Apr 2, 2014)

Here's a Puffin I shot at the island Runde in Norway.
EOS-1D mk IV. Sigma 120-300mm F2.8 EX OS HSM. 1/1000 sec; f/2,8; ISO 1000


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Mackguyver. 
Beautiful shot.
Are you a mechanoid, do you have no pulse or do you just stop your heart whilst you hand hold your 600mm 1/30 sec shots?  What do you think your oops cost you, 1 stop, 1/2 a stop? What would you have done with it, reduced ISO or faster shutter? 

Cheers Graham. 



mackguyver said:


> The dove shots are all great, and while I don't have any to share, I finally tracked down the little guy in my yard who keeps waking me up in the morning and serenading me with his hoots each evening. He was way, way up high, but I snagged him with my 300 + 2x with (OOPS!) circular polarizer. It was dusk but I didn't think it was THAT dark! Luckily the IS allowed me to handhold at 1/30s allowing me to use ISO 1600 instead of 25600! Note to self - remove CIR-PLs from all lenses before I pack my lenses to come home. Now I need to get a better shot of him - tripod / Better Beamer will be at the ready for his next visit!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2014)

Especially like the Grebes! Cool birds and nice shot.

Jack


----------



## brad-man (Apr 3, 2014)

Too many great shots here. Time to lower the standards...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 3, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Too many great shots here. Time to lower the standards...


What "lower the standards"? ... the image you posted here is superb and worthy of praise, it isn't always about sharpness and other technicalities ... the image you posted here has drama and is compelling with all those crocs eyeing the bird ... SUPERB timing!


----------



## jrda2 (Apr 3, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> Perched Golden Eagle in the National Elk Refuge near Jackson
> 
> 
> Here is another shot telling. The feet tell me that he is most likely a Golden Eagle. What do you think? Golden or Juvenile Bald Eagle?



I believe this is a juvenile bald eagle. The beak/ bill is larger and more characteristic of a bald eagle, the feathering does not go all the way down the leg as shown in the second pic, and the wing markings also look like a young bald eagle. Either way they are neat pics- I like the second one where it likes like he is relaxed and stretching.


----------



## candyman (Apr 3, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Too many great shots here. Time to lower the standards...
> ...


+1
Yes excellent timing with a great subject


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 3, 2014)

6D, 400mm, f/6.3, very heavily cropped 1:1, 1/1250 sec, ISO 6400 (needed exposure boost by 2/3, plus shadows lift, and some sharpening, so actual noise level was really as if it were more than 12,800!! Just a ton of luminance noise...but radically less than my 50D had, even at ISO 2000!). I tried various NR techniques in LR, including the adjustment brush. I think it's decent overall but not compared to shots done in better light (obviously...besides the feeder is ugly, oh well). However, this shot is probably the most pixels I've had on a hummingbird as of yet, so I edited and shared anyway. Shot summer 2013. And hey, it's a female...she has a nice body!

Oh, and I almost forgot, this was shot through double pane window glass!


----------



## Northstar (Apr 3, 2014)

hummingbird taking a rare rest...

5d3 and 70-200 2.8ii at 200mm


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2014)

Northstar said:


> hummingbird taking a rare rest...
> 
> 5d3 and 70-200 2.8ii at 200mm



Beautiful. 8) Excellent shot Sir.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 3, 2014)

Northstar said:


> hummingbird taking a rare rest...
> 
> 5d3 and 70-200 2.8ii at 200mm


Good one!


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 3, 2014)

jrda2 said:


> wildlifeandmore said:
> 
> 
> > Perched Golden Eagle in the National Elk Refuge near Jackson
> ...


Thanks Jrda2. Wish I had a shot of the back of his head. Waited for him to fly off but he was content. Know someone who works at the local Raptor Center. I'll see if they can identify him. Could be a mystery....Got a back focus shot that I cropped of him. Probably not much help.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 3, 2014)

Cool hummingbird photos, beautiful grebes (I've never seen them before), nice puffin shot, and funny egret shot with great filename (Gatorland or St. Augustine Alligator Farm?) and this thread keeps getting better!

Also:



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mackguyver.
> Beautiful shot.
> Are you a mechanoid, do you have no pulse or do you just stop your heart whilst you hand hold your 600mm 1/30 sec shots?  What do you think your oops cost you, 1 stop, 1/2 a stop? What would you have done with it, reduced ISO or faster shutter?



Thanks, Graham, and no I'm not a robot but I do try to hold the camera & lens really still  I'm a reasonably strong guy, but I think it comes down to breathing, focus, and having a (as my Boston friends would say) wicked good IS in the lens. It might be the years of using the 400 f/5.6, too. That lens will teach you to hold still!

Also, I wish the Canon drop-in CPL only cost 1/2 to 1 stops, but it's not one of the fancy new CPLs so it's a 2 stop penalty. It's hard to tell with the 5DIII / 1D X viewfinders because they don't lose brightness as quickly and obviously as the older cameras I had with the EF-S / EG-S super precision matte screens I've used in the past. I definitely would have upped the shutter speed as I'm sure I could have gotten a sharper shot, though I might have tried a combination of the two - maybe 1/60s at ISO 800.

Also, he and his mate were back last night but by the time I got outside, they were gone...


----------



## Northstar (Apr 3, 2014)

not sure what kind of bird this is but i caught him peeking at me from around a tree branch.

pretty little thing

5d3 and 70-200 2.8ii


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 3, 2014)

Northstar said:


> not sure what kind of bird this is but i caught him peeking at me around a tree branch.
> 
> pretty little thing
> 
> 5d3 and 70-200 2.8ii


Interesting, I've never seen one of those but I like the mohawk! I like the peeking shot, too.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 3, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > not sure what kind of bird this is but i caught him peeking at me around a tree branch.
> ...


His expression is great! Like the colors and hair (feather) style. Sorry, I do not know what he is called. Great shot.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 3, 2014)

Great Crested Grebe getting ready II.
We have about 250 nesting couples in Norway, so it is not a bird we see very often. This is the only couple I know of, in a lake in Oslo.
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII extender
1/500s, f6.3, ISO2000


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2014)

Lovely shot Eldar.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2014)

Northstar said:


> not sure what kind of bird this is but i caught him peeking at me from around a tree branch.
> 
> pretty little thing
> 
> 5d3 and 70-200 2.8ii



Cute  I really like this shot. Well done.


----------



## HankMD (Apr 3, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> HankMD, I can easily imagine the excitement. My last owl was over 30 years ago, as hard as it is to believe, we just don't seem to have a lot around here. Nice shot.
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack. And wow, I sure hope my next owl won't take that long. Truth is, owls are fairly uncommon in the urban area where I live. The Collared Scops Owl is, not surprisingly, the most adapted to the human environment. The one I ran into was in a local park. The Eastern Grass Owl, on the other hand, is locally endangered, and most birders around here are lucky to see it once in a lifetime. 



mackguyver said:


> HankMD - congrats on your first owl!!! It's so exciting to finally see one considering how hard they are to find. I've been looking for this little guy in my yard for months and I've seen him fly by and heard him almost daily but it took me that long to finally find him. That's a really interesting owl you shot - I've never even heard of the species.



Thanks, mackguyver. I find that I run into interesting species when I'm not looking for them (and least expect them). Last Saturday I went on a hike with my wife, and though I heard all sorts of bird calls, only ONE was in sight for a total of five seconds. The shutter count incremented by exactly zero. Just as we were leaving the parking lot, I saw a pair of what I learned later were Collared Finchbills. Those shots made the day. 

In your case, though, you already knew you had something interesting, and your perseverance and ingenuity paid off -- congrats!

A raptor that I ran into at a local art museum ??? last year (which sort of got me interested in birding):


----------



## Eldar (Apr 3, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely shot Eldar.


Thanks Click.
I got the whole morning with them yesterday. Here´s an eager nest builder.
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II, 1.4xIII extender
1/640s, f7.1, ISO200


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 3, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely shot Eldar.
> ...


Nice shot Eldar


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 3, 2014)

As long as we're on the subject of hummers . . . . 

Canon 5Diii, 180 f3.5L Macro Lens, ISO 200


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 3, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> As long as we're on the subject of hummers . . . .
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 180 f3.5L Macro Lens, ISO 200


Nice!


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 3, 2014)

jrda2 said:


> wildlifeandmore said:
> 
> 
> > Perched Golden Eagle in the National Elk Refuge near Jackson
> ...


Turns out it is a Baldy (according to the Raptor Center). You (and the other guy who sent me a private message) were right. The nostril color was the deciding factor. Thanks for your input.

Matt


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Northstar. 
That is a great shot, a most unusual situation. I love the vivid blue eye mask too.
So many great shots from everyone, too many to list individually so I hope you will accept a collective well done from me.

Cheers Graham. 



Northstar said:


> not sure what kind of bird this is but i caught him peeking at me from around a tree branch.
> 
> pretty little thing
> 
> 5d3 and 70-200 2.8ii


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> As long as we're on the subject of hummers . . . .
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 180 f3.5L Macro Lens, ISO 200



Very nice shot Steven.


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 4, 2014)

A young Barn Swallow (Hirundo rustica) I shot last summer.

EF 400/5.6L on a Canon 7D
1/640s f/6.3 @ ISO 400


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 4, 2014)

And one more, while I'm at it. A Mallard.

EF 70-200/4L IS on a Canon 7D.
1/200s f/4 @ ISO 160


----------



## Eldar (Apr 4, 2014)

I had another go at the Great Crested Grebe today and got some shots of its mating dance. Quite a performer (I posted a few others on the 1DX thread, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8079.2595
600mm f4L IS II, 1.4xIII extender
1/1000s, f13, ISO800


----------



## Eldar (Apr 4, 2014)

Since it´s a portrait thread, I suppose this is more appropriate ...


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Since it´s a portrait thread, I suppose this is more appropriate ...



Nicely done Eldar.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 5, 2014)

First Great Blue Heron seen this year.... the shot was through a chain link fence and focused so as to make the links of the fence almost invisible. If you look closely at the picture you can make them out... they are the slightly brighter diagonal diamond pattern.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 5, 2014)

egret i saw last december when i went to Florida


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2014)

Don, it's apparent that there is something but I wouldn't have guessed a fence. Very nice.

Goes to show it's still better to try the shot anyway.

Jack


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 5, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don, it's apparent that there is something but I wouldn't have guessed a fence. Very nice.
> 
> Goes to show it's still better to try the shot anyway.
> 
> Jack



Agreed, the fence is hardly noticeable at all.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 5, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> First Great Blue Heron seen this year.... the shot was through a chain link fence and focused so as to make the links of the fence almost invisible. If you look closely at the picture you can make them out... they are the slightly brighter diagonal diamond pattern.



Pretty good result considering the chain fence in the way!

After seeing this, I guess I won't worry as much anymore about a little dust on the front element. ;D


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 5, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I had another go at the Great Crested Grebe today and got some shots of its mating dance. Quite a performer (I posted a few others on the 1DX thread, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8079.2595
> 600mm f4L IS II, 1.4xIII extender
> 1/1000s, f13, ISO800



Great shots of very cool birds, Location ?


----------



## Eldar (Apr 5, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I had another go at the Great Crested Grebe today and got some shots of its mating dance. Quite a performer (I posted a few others on the 1DX thread, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8079.2595
> ...


I shot them at the west side of a lake called Østensjøvannet, in Oslo, Norway. They have two couples there this year. To me this bird, with its mating dance, is a clear 3-star Michelin equivalent.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 5, 2014)

Northstar said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > First Great Blue Heron seen this year.... the shot was through a chain link fence and focused so as to make the links of the fence almost invisible. If you look closely at the picture you can make them out... they are the slightly brighter diagonal diamond pattern.
> ...


There was a great post from Roger at Lens rentals about dust on lens.....

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/08/the-apocalypse-of-lens-dust


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 5, 2014)

Sandhill Crane in Jackson Wyoming. Glad to see them back.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Apr 5, 2014)

This guy was about 100 feet or so from the Sandhill Crane. Waited on him for 2-3 hours to fly around. Nope...


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 5, 2014)

wildlifeandmore said:


> This guy was about 100 feet or so from the Sandhill Crane. Waited on him for 2-3 hours to fly around. Nope...



NICE!

I love owl pictures....


----------



## Cog (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sedwards (Apr 6, 2014)

hoooonnnnk


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 6, 2014)

Love the recent shots! And spring is on its way - more geese flying over.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Cog. 
Love the first one, action all the way, the detail of the feathers on the top of the wing sucked in to the vortex, great. Is this the sister photo to the landing in the BIF section? 

Hi Sedwards.
Hoooonnnnk, says it all nice shot! 

Cheers Graham.



Cog said:


>


----------



## Cog (Apr 6, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> Is this the sister photo to the landing in the BIF section?


Thanks! Yep, it's the same series. This one is cropped more than the BIF one as this one originally had only a tale of the male duck.


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2014)

English sparrow


----------



## dpc (Apr 6, 2014)

GBH looking for lunch in tidal pool off the coast of Vancouver Island, British Columbia.


----------



## ERHP (Apr 6, 2014)

Had a work trip to Monterey last week and decided to head up early for a little photocation. It rained four out of the six days but I finally got some closeups of the Black Oystercatchers at Point Lobos. Rained on me for the first hour or so but then the sun broke through for the last forty five minutes.





EXIF is on the site.


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2014)

Great shot ERHP. Lovely light.


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2014)

GBH perching high in a cedar.


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Ya gotta love a fast frame rate!
> 7D, 500 f4, cloudy day




Indeed you do! Great shots


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Had a work trip to Monterey last week and decided to head up early for a little photocation. It rained four out of the six days but I finally got some closeups of the Black Oystercatchers at Point Lobos. Rained on me for the first hour or so but then the sun broke through for the last forty five minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really nice portrait. Congratulations!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 7, 2014)

dpc said:


> English sparrow



The much maligned English sparrow actually looks cute! 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > English sparrow
> ...



I know they have a less than positive reputation but I rather like them.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 8, 2014)

Splashdown!


----------



## Menace (Apr 8, 2014)

6D, 70-200 2.8II @200, 1/250, ISO800, f8


----------



## John Strung (Apr 8, 2014)

Was out trying out my new Tamron 150-600 and while waiting for something more interesting to show up, shot this photo of a lowly starling.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice shot John. Well done.


----------



## Moobark (Apr 9, 2014)

Went to the local park to feed the mallards. Caught one watergliding for a reward!


----------



## scyrene (Apr 9, 2014)

Bird portraits are my thing, but I've not posted here before. So here's something from yesterday: a meadow pipit (_Anthus pratensis_).


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2014)

scyrene said:


> Bird portraits are my thing, but I've not posted here before. So here's something from yesterday: a meadow pipit (_Anthus pratensis_).



Great shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 10, 2014)

These shots were taken with an SX-50 in "green box" mode, full zoom plus digital zoom (4800mm equivalent) handheld. To the naked eye the ducks were just dots and you could not tell what kind of bird they were.

I realize these shots are not National Geographic quality, but for a cheap P/S zoomed out like that, it is amazing that you can get this much detail and that the IS actually worked!


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 10, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> These shots were taken with an SX-50 in "green box" mode, full zoom plus digital zoom (4800mm equivalent) handheld. To the naked eye the ducks were just dots and you could not tell what kind of bird they were.
> 
> I realize these shots are not National Geographic quality, but for a cheap P/S zoomed out like that, it is amazing that you can get this much detail and that the IS actually worked!



Is a remarkable camera, alright. Well done Don.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## candyman (Apr 10, 2014)

2n10 said:


>



That's a wonderful close-up photo. Thanks!


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2014)

Very nice shot 2n10. Well done.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 12, 2014)

angry bird . 
t4i 100-400L @310mm f6.3 1/800


angry bird by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 12, 2014)

candyman said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



+1 !


----------



## Kerry B (Apr 12, 2014)

I have been waiting to get an image of the Robin on the tree branch for ages, finally got one today. Taken with Canon 5Dmk111 and 300f2.8mk11 lens with mk111 2 x extender


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2014)

Beautiful shot Kerry. Lovely bird.


----------



## Kerry B (Apr 12, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot Kerry. Lovely bird.


Thanks Click


----------



## Cog (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Vern (Apr 12, 2014)

I was lucky today and spotted a barred owl fishing in Morgan Creek while walking my dog. I rushed home and came back w my camera and amazingly it was still there. 5DMKIII + 600 f4 II + Better beamer (note redeye in the one I didn't fix in post), f5.6, ISO 800.


----------



## Vern (Apr 12, 2014)

Two more of the barred owl, one with the 600 + 1.4X III at f8 and the other w just the 600 at f5.6 - both ISO800.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice series Vern. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Vern (Apr 12, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series Vern. I especially like the last picture.



Thanks Click - I wasn't sure about the lighting in that last location, but I like the setting. Here's one before I put on the 1.4X.


----------



## Kerry B (Apr 13, 2014)

Love the images Vern, great series.


----------



## jrista (Apr 13, 2014)

Heard a bit of a "cooing commotion" outside earlier today. Slide my curtain aside just a little, and saw a couple of Mourning Doves mating. They had this cute little ritual: Preen, Cuddle, Kiss, Mate. They "did it" about a dozen times. 

I have a blog forthcoming, but here are a couple of shots that I've quickly processed. I had no time to really set up, so I just grabbed my lens (only thing readily available was my 600mm, and they were RIGHT there on the railing of my deck, so apologies for the tight crop...these are all mostly 100% full frames), stuck it to the sill of my sliding glass door to my deck, and started shooting...no real artistic flare here, just a small little documentary of a cute dove couple in cute little dove love. 
































Enjoy! :-*


----------



## ERHP (Apr 13, 2014)

Cool owl series Vern! Like the 3rd and 4th ones the best.

Jrista, really like the last 'cuddle' shot! Can't wait to see the whole series!


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2014)

jrista said:


> ...no real artistic flare here, just a small little documentary of a cute dove couple in cute little dove love.



Cute.  I really like the third and the last picture. Well done.


----------



## Kerry B (Apr 13, 2014)

Heavy crop of Black Headed Heron


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2014)

Yellow headed blackbird


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2014)

Red-winged blackbird


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2014)

Coot


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2014)

Peacock


----------



## dpc (Apr 13, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> I'm calling this a dark-eyed (Oregon) junco.
> I really like the snowflakes.
> 7D, 500 f4, 1/500, f5.6




Nice shot!


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2014)

Very nice series dpc.


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Heavy crop of Black Headed Heron



Nicely done Kerry.


----------



## dpc (Apr 14, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## jrista (Apr 14, 2014)

One of my dove photos just hit the first page of popular on 500px. First time any of my photos have gotten quite that far. Given that it was a from-the-hip shot without ANY planning or artistic goals whatsoever, I'm pretty stunned:

http://500px.com/photo/66945531?from=popular

UPDATE: Now it's the first image in the second row of the popular page!  Pulse is 99.7. I wonder if it will hit the top row before it's pulse is knocked back at 24hrs...


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > One of my dove photos just hit the first page of popular on 500px. First time any of my photos have gotten quite that far. Given that it was a from-the-hip shot without ANY planning or artistic goals whatsoever, I'm pretty stunned:
> ...



Congrats and Good Luck! It's a great image!


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2014)

Contrats Jon.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 15, 2014)

jrista said:


> One of my dove photos just hit the first page of popular on 500px. First time any of my photos have gotten quite that far. Given that it was a from-the-hip shot without ANY planning or artistic goals whatsoever, I'm pretty stunned:
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/66945531?from=popular
> 
> UPDATE: Now it's the first image in the second row of the popular page!  Pulse is 99.7. I wonder if it will hit the top row before it's pulse is knocked back at 24hrs...


Not only does he know his optics theory, he also shoots stellar images! Great shot and well deserved credit!


----------



## jrista (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## scyrene (Apr 16, 2014)

A very modest bird, the chiffchaff. Rare to get a clean shot, they're usually obscured by twigs or leaves. 1000mm f/10 1/800 ISO 1000.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2014)

Very nice scyrene.


----------



## Skatol (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks to all who post comments. This thread updates so often that I miss comments posted. I appreciate those who keep up with this on a regular basis. Here are a few from a recent trip to Bombay Hook NWR, DE.


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 16, 2014)

Skatol said:


> Thanks to all who post comments. This thread updates so often that I miss comments posted. I appreciate those who keep up with this on a regular basis. Here are a few from a recent trip to Bombay Hook NWR, DE.



Great job!


----------



## Skatol (Apr 16, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Skatol said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to all who post comments. This thread updates so often that I miss comments posted. I appreciate those who keep up with this on a regular basis. Here are a few from a recent trip to Bombay Hook NWR, DE.
> ...



Thanks Carl.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 17, 2014)

Ring-Necked Duck...


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Ring-Necked Duck...



Nicely done Sir!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2014)

Decided to take the Tamron 150-600 in a Lowepro on my back cycling to the lab this morning. Struck lucky and saw a heron depleting a pond by the cycle route.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Alan. 
Superb timing, great shot.
Scyrene, Skatol, Don, to mention but a few, nice shots folks thanks for sharing. 

Cheers Graham.




AlanF said:


> Decided to take the Tamron 150-600 in a Lowepro on my back cycling to the lab this morning. Struck lucky and saw a heron depleting a pond by the cycle route.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2014)

Great shot. Well done Alan.


----------



## Menace (Apr 18, 2014)

5D III, 1/800, 400mm, f2.8, ISO 400.


----------



## Skatol (Apr 18, 2014)

Menace said:


> 5D III, 1/800, 400mm, f2.8, ISO 400.


Love the attitude.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 18, 2014)

Great timing, Alan, and killer flamingo shot, Menace. I really need to visit this thread more often. Everyone posts such amazing work!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 18, 2014)

Tundra swans.....


----------



## dolina (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks




Male Pied Bush Chat (Saxicola caprata) by 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr

ƒ/5.6
800.0 mm
1/800
320
Off, did not fire
Manual


----------



## Menace (Apr 18, 2014)

Skatol said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > 5D III, 1/800, 400mm, f2.8, ISO 400.
> ...



Thanks Skatol


----------



## Menace (Apr 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Great timing, Alan, and killer flamingo shot, Menace. I really need to visit this thread more often. Everyone posts such amazing work!



Thanks mackguyver


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2014)

Very nice shot Paolo. 8)


----------



## dolina (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks Click.




Philippine Bulbul (Hypsipetes philippinus) by 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr

The Philippine Bulbul (Hypsipetes philippinus) is a songbird species in the bulbul family (Pycnonotidae). It is often placed in the genus Ixos, but is better retained in Hypsipetes as long as this is not entirely merged into Ixos, as it is quite closely related to the type species of Hypsipetes, the Black Bulbul (H. leucocephalus).[2] It is endemic to the Philippines. Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests and subtropical or tropical moist montane forests; on Mount Kitanglad on Mindanao for example it is abundant in any kind of primary forest at least between 500 and 2,250 m ASL.[3] Both the Mindoro Bulbul and the Visayan Bulbul were formerly considered subspecies. Fledglings of the Philippine Bulbul were recorded on Mindanao in late April, but the breeding season seems to be prolonged as females with ripe ovarian follicles were still found in April and May. Territorial songs are heard at lower altitudes as late as May, while further upslope the birds are silent at that time of year and presumably engaged in breeding activity. The Besra (Accipiter virgatus) has been recorded as a predator of young Philippine Bulbuls, and this or other goshawks might also catch adult birds.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine_Bulbul

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villa_Escudero_Plantations

ƒ/9.0
1200.0 mm
1/40
12800
No flash
Shutter speed priority AE


----------



## scyrene (Apr 19, 2014)

dolina said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful!


----------



## dolina (Apr 20, 2014)

THanks scyrene.




Philippine Bulbul (Hypsipetes philippinus) by 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr



ƒ/5.6
 800.0 mm
 1/80
 160
 Off, did not fire
 Shutter speed priority AE


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2014)

Well done Paolo 8)


----------



## AlanF (Apr 20, 2014)

Paolo
They are just perfect!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 20, 2014)

Cardinal.... shot with an SX-50 at 1200mm equivalent plus 4X digital zoom and through a window.


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2014)

A cedar waxwing in my neighbour's tree.


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2014)

A red-breasted nuthatch


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2014)

dpc said:


> A cedar waxwing in my neighbour's tree.



Lovely shot.


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > A cedar waxwing in my neighbour's tree.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2014)

Another cedar waxwing


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2014)

A female house sparrow in one of my trees. I like the play of light and shadow.


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2014)

A male robin last week. Shot through the window of my den.


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2014)

Female house sparrow with lunch for the brood.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 21, 2014)

love the colors - driving through the countryside and saw this guy off to the side of the road.

male pheasant
1dx 300 2.8 IS with 1.4x at 420
f4
iso 640
1/2500th


----------



## ERHP (Apr 21, 2014)

Cool series dpc! 

Wish we had those here, Northstar. Best I can hope for is the California Quail. Here is a female on the way back from getting a drink. 





1DX : 600/[email protected] 1/2000 : f/6.3 : ISO 640


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Cool series dpc!
> 
> Wish we had those here, Northstar. Best I can hope for is the California Quail. Here is a female on the way back from getting a drink.
> 
> ...



Thanks. That's a beautiful shot of the quail.


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Best I can hope for is the California Quail. Here is a female on the way back from getting a drink.
> 
> 1DX : 600/[email protected] 1/2000 : f/6.3 : ISO 640



I really like this shot. Well done ERHP.


----------



## dolina (Apr 21, 2014)

Handsome Sunbird (Aethopyga bella) by 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr

Source:  ƒ/5.6 800mm 1/100 ISO 1250

Retina Display: http://500px.com/photo/67854173/the-handsome-sunbird-%28aethopyga-bella%29-by-paolo-dolina?from=user_library


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2014)

Dark-eyed junco


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2014)

Female house sparrow


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2014)

Crow


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2014)

Mallard swimming on the margins of a small lake.


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2014)

dolina said:


> Handsome Sunbird (Aethopyga bella) by 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr
> 
> Source:  ƒ/5.6 800mm 1/100 ISO 1250
> 
> Retina Display: http://500px.com/photo/67854173/the-handsome-sunbird-%28aethopyga-bella%29-by-paolo-dolina?from=user_library



Lovely shot.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 22, 2014)

Cormorant in Guilin in China (Tamron 150-600mm at 600mm and f/8 on 5DIII)


----------



## the blackfox (Apr 22, 2014)

linnet on a gorse bush 



gorsey gander by blackfox wildlife and nature imaging, on Flickr


----------



## Northstar (Apr 22, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Cool series dpc!
> 
> Wish we had those here, Northstar. Best I can hope for is the California Quail. Here is a female on the way back from getting a drink.
> 
> ...



Nice shot ERHP ...great bokeh! The female pheasant looks a bit like your quail...the male is so much prettier though.


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2014)

the blackfox said:


> linnet on a gorse bush



Great shot. Nicely done blackfox.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Barn Swallows


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Mountain Chickadee


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hairy Woodpecker


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Double Crested Cormorant


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Western Bluebird


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Tree Swallow


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Pygmy Nuthatch


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Bewick's Wren


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

White Faced Ibis


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2014)

Very nice series 2n10. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 22, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series 2n10. Well done.


+1 Excellent series.


----------



## dolina (Apr 22, 2014)

Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) by alabang, on Flickr

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candaba,_Pampanga

Settings: 1/500 f/5.6 ISO 160 800mm

Full Screen Retina Display: http://500px.com/photo/67916203/buff-banded-rail-%28gallirallus-philippensis%29-by-paolo-dolina


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series 2n10. Well done.



Thank you


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice series 2n10. Well done.
> ...



Thank you


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful shot dolina.


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2014)

Common grackle


----------



## kyklop (Apr 22, 2014)

Fit for fight: A capercaillie - norwegian short name: tiur - followed at our heels yesterday. Tough guy!
Luckily I brought my 5D II with a Tamron 28-200 - old but useful lens.


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Beautiful shot dolina.



+1 Well done Paolo


----------



## Menace (Apr 23, 2014)

the blackfox said:


> linnet on a gorse bush
> 
> 
> 
> gorsey gander by blackfox wildlife and nature imaging, on Flickr



That's lovely, well done


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2014)

This girl caught me quite unprepared and I did virtually everything wrong but still got a few half decent shots.
600 was too much, one of the few times I can say that.

6D 300 X2 640th F7.1 ISO 640

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> This girl caught me quite unprepared and I did virtually everything wrong but still got a few half decent shots.
> 600 was too much, one of the few times I can say that.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 640th F7.1 ISO 640
> ...


Nice Jack! 
For me, for a bird of that size, it would have been The First time 600 was too much


----------



## dpc (Apr 23, 2014)

Dark-eyed junco scavenging in my yard.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks Eldar. You may have noticed, my stump is being destroyed by vandals! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2014)

dpc, you've gotta love the "black" birds when the lighting is right! Beautiful.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc, you've gotta love the "black" birds when the lighting is right! Beautiful.
> 
> Jack



Indeed! Nice magpie shot. The magpie is one bird I just haven't been able to get a shot of. We have scads of them out in the country around here, fewer in town, but I haven't been able to zero in on one with my camera. They're way too skittish.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2014)

dpc, well, there is a way. 

Just find where they are nesting in scrub willow. While they are extremely warry, when they have young they are the most dedicated parents and will stay very close. 

I have a compost where they regularly find scraps but they still fly when I'm over 100 feet away so I've had exactly the challenge you've had. Plus they've never been high on my list of favorite birds! 

Jack


----------



## Skatol (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> This girl caught me quite unprepared and I did virtually everything wrong but still got a few half decent shots.
> 600 was too much, one of the few times I can say that.
> 
> 6D 300 X2 640th F7.1 ISO 640
> ...


I think you did alright with this. I have just recently run into a similar situation where 600 was too much. My results did not fair as well. Maybe we should start a new thread..."When 600mm is too much".


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2014)

Skatol, that might work. Shots showing parts of bodies!  

I sometimes think about this when heading out with my usual 300 X2. I've had more regrets with 300 X1.4 though. Now, when there is a pretty good chance I can get seriously close I tend to want the 300, but that's rare.

Always seems there isn't enough time to be swapping lenses!

I did get the 2X off just before I lost my woodpecker so I've this one decent shot.

6D 300 II 640th F5 ISO 640

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice shots Jack. I like the close-up on your first picture


----------



## Raptors (Apr 23, 2014)

Juvenile Red Tail Hawk


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks click.

Raptors, boy I like that shot, so majestic.

Jack


----------



## Raptors (Apr 23, 2014)

Raptors, boy I like that shot, so majestic.

Jack
[/quote]

Thanks Jack...this juvenile had a piercing scream to match this shot


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2014)

Beautiful shot Raptors. I love it.


----------



## buddywoods (Apr 24, 2014)

Pics taken yesterday.

Northern Mockingbird




Red-winged Blackbird




Northern Cardinal




Downy Woodpecker




Not sure about this bird.


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2014)

Very nice series. Well done buddywoods.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 24, 2014)

The Ospreys are back again this year... a mating pair!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 24, 2014)

Don, you lucky guy! Very nice!

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 24, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don, you lucky guy! Very nice!
> 
> Jack


There are 3 different Osprey nests on my drive home.... and there are two more nests at work, with a third nest under construction just outside the compound where I work... plus we have a pair of geese that are trying to nest at the building entrance and keep trying to chase me


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 24, 2014)

Don now I'm beyond envious. But I did shoot a robin this week!

I did have a nest of C geese on my pond once and got attacked. My kids were scared to death of them! Not that funny.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Apr 24, 2014)

Wonderful shots, Don! You are indeed a lucky man. At best, I get rare glimpses of Ospreys far overhead, well beyond the reach of my lens. To have three nests...truly lucky man.


----------



## jrista (Apr 24, 2014)

Mourning Dove

Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II IS
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro 2 Gimbal

I love the iridescent feathers they get around the back of their necks.


----------



## Raptors (Apr 24, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot Raptors. I love it.



Thanks Click


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> The Ospreys are back again this year... a mating pair!



Great capture! Well done.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 24, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > The Ospreys are back again this year... a mating pair!
> ...



LOVE IT!!!!

Is that some kind of food delivery system for raptors?


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 24, 2014)

Great shots everyone. 

Don I am jealous of you too. I have to travel 90 miles one way to get to an area that has the population you described.


----------



## Morlin (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2014)

Lovely shot Morlin.


----------



## Morlin (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2014)

Beautiful reflection. Nicely done.


----------



## candyman (Apr 24, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful reflection. Nicely done.


+1
excellent


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

First time posting a pic. Just came back from wife's family farm. Oddest thing. We saw 5 osprey nests within site of each other, with each one having a pair mating simultaneously. 

I have pictures of three of the pairs. The pic below is of a different fellow, a male who was working sentry on a different nest atop a silo....


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> First time posting a pic.



First time? It's a great shot. Keep posting Sir.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks, Click! Learning lots from here.


----------



## Menace (Apr 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> First time posting a pic. Just came back from wife's family farm. Oddest thing. We saw 5 osprey nests within site of each other, with each one having a pair mating simultaneously.
> 
> I have pictures of three of the pairs. The pic below is of a different fellow, a male who was working sentry on a different nest atop a silo....



Well done


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 25, 2014)

Nest building.... day 2..

After a wonderful display of acrobatic courtship flying, there are now 2 ospreys working on a nest outside my office...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2014)

Don, I think we'll have to banish you and your ospreys like Harry the BCN heron! 

Hey, where is Harry anyway?!

Jack


----------



## J.R. (Apr 26, 2014)

Took this recently


----------



## candyman (Apr 26, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Took this recently


Very nice!


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Took this recently



Very nice shot J.R.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Took this recently




Good shot. I really like the complementary colours and the depth of field.


----------



## rpt (Apr 26, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Took this recently


Lovely picture!

You said "Light is language". True. So true!


----------



## rpt (Apr 26, 2014)

So my Hawks are back for water in the dishes in my garden. Sorry guys if you find the pictures repetitive, these birds call for me to snap pictures 

Not my fault...

Notice the beak has motion blur. It was calling it's parent.

Also notice the translucent eyelid has covered a quarter of the eye. So even when the eye is completely covered, it can "see"...


----------



## Northstar (Apr 26, 2014)

rpt said:


> So my Hawks are back for water in the dishes in my garden. Sorry guys if you find the pictures repetitive, these birds call for me to snap pictures
> 
> Not my fault...
> 
> ...



cool shot rpt!


----------



## Northstar (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> First time posting a pic. Just came back from wife's family farm. Oddest thing. We saw 5 osprey nests within site of each other, with each one having a pair mating simultaneously.
> 
> I have pictures of three of the pairs. The pic below is of a different fellow, a male who was working sentry on a different nest atop a silo....



nice shot tiggy! 

family farm...midwest I'm assuming?

the osprey must be making a very strong comeback in the US because i've been seeing loads of them this year. (in MN) pretty cool.

i took this shot of an osprey yesterday near my kid's school....they built a nest on top of tall athletic field lights.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 26, 2014)

red tailed hawk looking for dinner near sunset....open field near a small lake. the house in the background is some uber rich person's country estate. one of those 10 to 15,000 sq. foot monsters on 25 plus acres. 

i was driving around in a more rural area near lakes and open fields/farms

about 1 minute after this shot, as I drove away, the hawk flew straight at me and landed on prey about 50 meters away with talons stretched out. i quickly stopped the car and fumbled to try to get a shot but all i got was blurry shots as he flew off with something small....damn.

hey jack..did i tell enough of the story on this shot?   ( i agree with you that more story/detail makes these posts more fun)

iso 2500
1/1250th
f4.5
1dx w/ 300 2.8 and 1.4x at 420mm
hawk about 100 meters away


----------



## jrista (Apr 27, 2014)

Another Mourning Dove


----------



## rpt (Apr 27, 2014)

Northstar said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > So my Hawks are back for water in the dishes in my garden. Sorry guys if you find the pictures repetitive, these birds call for me to snap pictures
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## jrista (Apr 27, 2014)

Finch Candids (I guess they eat crab apple blossoms?? ):

These are just a couple from-the-hip shots of house finches as they flitted about my yard. No setups were used or anything, which makes it practically impossible to get them out in the open for a clear shot (or get clean, creamy backgrounds):


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2014)

Northstar, If you mean me - YEP - I like to hear all the details. Better than "I shot this yesterday". 

Still, it takes all kinds to make an interesting world, have to admit.

Jrista, it's hard to let go of the setup and head out into the woods now that I've become lazy! I still mutter silent thankyous to you and Don and others. There is more to a shot than the shot, like observing behaviour.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Apr 27, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Northstar, If you mean me - YEP - I like to hear all the details. Better than "I shot this yesterday".
> 
> Still, it takes all kinds to make an interesting world, have to admit.
> 
> ...



Yeah, setups are fun. I have to get mine going again, although this year I am going to try and build a multi-level apparatus that will let me set up multiple trays with different types of perches all in a single general area, so I can get different kinds of shots from within my hide without having to move around. I also want to try taking my setup out to Cherry Creek state park which is nearby, and see if I can attract a greater variety of birds in a new environment. My yard gets a limited range of species...house finch, house sparrow, black-capped chickadee, american robin, grackle, red wing blackbird, mourning dove, and eurasian collared dove. Every so often, a hoard of bushtits will blow through, and sometimes I'll get mountain chickadees and the rare american goldfinch. I know there are a lot more species of birds than that out in Cherry Creek, including a couple varieties of tits, more varieties of finches, warblers, sparrows, waxwings, nuthatches, creepers, larkspurs, humming birds and probably some others I haven't seen yet (as I can hear songs I don't recognize.) There are also pheasants and probably some other groundfowl that I'd like to lure up to a perch using some of Alan Murphy's setup techniques.

Sometimes you just gotta get up and take the setup with you!  Then you can have fun in the forest, and still gain the benefit of your setups.  And observe behavior (especially if you have a blind...blinds are amazing for getting birds to settle down and get comfortable...it's amazing the behavior you'll see.)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2014)

Jrista, my friend and I will have a platform this year, soon I hope, on the pond so we can sit a few feet out from shore and set up a blind. Not sure about props there but it makes sense. I'll need some hip waders. We'll see. 

Typically there are more prospects around than we see for sure but often the best shots come from pure luck rather than planning and scheming.

I've concluded that some species really don't need this treatment but others are very hard to get without it. The bottom line is the fun of the overall activity more than the shots. 

A prop also makes for some very nice close up videos (300 II filling the frame), such as my Downy hammering away at my stump this winter.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Apr 27, 2014)

Common sandpiper, doing the bird walk (a cousin of cat walk ...)
This is one where I would have liked to have the 7D or 1DIV, for reach. It is cropped a bit too much.
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II, 1.4xIII extender
1/640s, f6.3, ISO1600


----------



## Eldar (Apr 27, 2014)

A great tit enjoying the evening sun up in the mountains. (The bird is 4-5 inches, so Great is a bit of an overstatement though )
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II, 2xIII extender.
1/800s, f8, ISO1000

This is one of my favorite activities, to walk around in the birch forest around my cabin, just below the timberline, with the 600mm, often with the 1.4xIII extender, since the birds are so small and easily spooked, monopod and my flag bandoleer harness. In this case I used the 2xIII extender, so it shows that with the monopod stuck in the bandoleer cup, handheld 1200mm is quite doable.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 27, 2014)

This one is from the same trip, but with the 1.4xIII extender.
1/5000s, f8, ISO4000

The fast shutter speed was set to catch the bird in flight off the three. But they move so fast. The 1DX managed 2 frames before it was gone. (You can see one here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19270.msg390999#msg390999 )


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2014)

Beautiful series Eldar. I really like the Common sandpiper. Great shot!


----------



## HankMD (Apr 27, 2014)

The Taiwan Yuhina (Yuhina brunneiceps), a songbird endemic to Taiwan. While not uncommon in the higher altitudes, the bird is small (about 13 cm) and restless, and the 6D fps is hardly up to task. The Tammy did alright, though, in good light.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 27, 2014)

Beautiful shots Eldar and Hank.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 27, 2014)

egrets


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 27, 2014)

More egrets


----------



## dolina (Apr 27, 2014)

Mangrove Blue Flycatcher (Cyornis rufigastra) by alabang, on Flickr

The Mangrove Blue Flycatcher (Cyornis rufigastra) is a species of bird in the Muscicapidae family. It is found in Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, and Thailand. Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical mangrove forests.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mangrove_Blue_Flycatcher

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark

Best viewed on Retina Display: http://500px.com/photo/68510011/mangrove-blue-flycatcher-%28cyornis-rufigastra%29-by-paolo-dolina


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice shot Paolo.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 27, 2014)

rpt said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Took this recently
> ...



Thanks rpt. The words belong to Joe McNally. I'm a big admirer of his work.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 27, 2014)

Hooded Mergansers, shot with 60D and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm, 1:1 crop on bottom 2 images


----------



## TheJock (Apr 27, 2014)

Love that top one Don, that Tammy is looking good!
Here's a couple I just shot too, juveniles arguing!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 27, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> More egrets



Wonderfull shots Scott,


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 27, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Hooded Mergansers, shot with 60D and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm, 1:1 crop on bottom 2 images



Nice shots, I appreciate the photos as I am thinking about getting the 150-600mm . A friend ordered one sometime ago via B+H but it is backordered last I heard. 

The top image is interesting to me - could you share some exif data - ISO, shutter speed, Aperture, how much post processing was done and so on.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## sedwards (Apr 27, 2014)

this guy let me get real close for this shot


IMG_6446 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice shots everyone. Seems spring is bringing all of us more opportunities, thank goodness!

Jack


----------



## sanjosedave (Apr 28, 2014)

Bird on patio ledge in San Jose, Ca

60D, 70-200 with 2x, ISO 400, f 5.6, 1/500


----------



## scyrene (Apr 28, 2014)

A bird I have been after for years - so common and yet so skittish - the (European) goldfinch! Pleased with this 

1000mm, f/10.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 28, 2014)

Some from today, Sunday.

Spotted Sandpiper




Mallard Ducklings




Mourning Dove




Black Crowned Night Heron




Clark's Grebe




American Goldfinch


----------



## PjaySmith32 (Apr 28, 2014)

Wonderful images! Here are a few of mine.


----------



## bod (Apr 28, 2014)

scyrene said:


> A bird I have been after for years - so common and yet so skittish - the (European) goldfinch! Pleased with this
> 
> 1000mm, f/10.



A fine photo. Am I correct in assuming that you shot this with your 500 f/4 L plus x2 II TC ? Is this result typical of how this combination performs usually? Which of your bodies did you use? Thanks.


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2014)

scyrene said:


> A bird I have been after for years - so common and yet so skittish - the (European) goldfinch! Pleased with this
> 
> 1000mm, f/10.



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2014)

PjaySmith32 said:


> Wonderful images! Here are a few of mine.



Very nice series.


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Some from today, Sunday.



Nicely done 2n10.


----------



## scyrene (Apr 28, 2014)

bod said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > A bird I have been after for years - so common and yet so skittish - the (European) goldfinch! Pleased with this
> ...



Thanks  Yes, 500L II + 2x II (I'm not sure why I had that mounted when I just got the 2x III, I only realised the difference afterwards). 5D III. Stopped down to f/10 it gives good results I would say, although this shot was in good light and the bird was quite close (maybe 5 metres away).


----------



## davidgator (Apr 28, 2014)

Osprey at Blue Cypress Lake - Florida


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2014)

davidgator said:


> Osprey at Blue Cypress Lake - Florida



Excellent shot! 8)


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 28, 2014)

Well done Pjay, awesome timing davidgator.


----------



## PLP (Apr 29, 2014)

Northern Mockingbird

I am sitting on top of a folding ladder in a makeshift blind. Not one of my easiest shots.


----------



## ERHP (Apr 29, 2014)

PLP said:


> Northern Mockingbird
> 
> I am sitting on top of a folding ladder in a makeshift blind. Not one of my easiest shots.



Really cool shots!


----------



## CookieMonster (Apr 29, 2014)

Vulture : 135mm - F/4.5 - 1/500s - 1250 ISO
Parisian bird (moineau) : 135mm - F/2 - ISO 100 - 1/400 sec.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 29, 2014)

CookieMonster said:


> Vulture : 135mm - F/4.5 - 1/500s - 1250 ISO
> Parisian bird (moineau) : 135mm - F/2 - ISO 100 - 1/400 sec.


Nice pics..... Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2014)

CookieMonster said:


> Vulture : 135mm - F/4.5 - 1/500s - 1250 ISO
> Parisian bird (moineau) : 135mm - F/2 - ISO 100 - 1/400 sec.



Nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## candyman (Apr 29, 2014)

CookieMonster said:


> Vulture : 135mm - F/4.5 - 1/500s - 1250 ISO
> Parisian bird (moineau) : 135mm - F/2 - ISO 100 - 1/400 sec.




Nice capture of the Vulture!


Welcome to CR


----------



## jrda2 (Apr 29, 2014)

Can someone help me ID this diving duck? I can't seem to find it in Sibley's or online. Thanks.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 29, 2014)

jrda2 said:


> Can someone help me ID this diving duck? I can't seem to find it in Sibley's or online. Thanks.


I believe that is a Slavonian Grebe.


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2014)

PLP said:


> Northern Mockingbird
> 
> I am sitting on top of a folding ladder in a makeshift blind. Not one of my easiest shots.



Very nice captures. Well done.


----------



## Steve (Apr 29, 2014)

jrda2 said:


> Can someone help me ID this diving duck? I can't seem to find it in Sibley's or online. Thanks.



Horned Grebe


----------



## dpc (Apr 30, 2014)

jrda2 said:


> Can someone help me ID this diving duck? I can't seem to find it in Sibley's or online. Thanks.




As others have said, it's a horned grebe. It isn't a duck at all.


----------



## dpc (Apr 30, 2014)

Female rose-breasted grosbeak


----------



## dolina (Apr 30, 2014)

Male Common Emerald Dove (Chalcophaps indica) by alabang, on Flickr

The Common Emerald Dove (Chalcophaps indica) is a pigeon which is a widespread resident breeding bird in the tropical and sub-tropical parts of the Indian Subcontinent and east through Myanmar, Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia, to northern and eastern Australia. The dove is also known by the names of Green Dove and Green-winged pigeon. The Common Emerald Dove is the state bird of the Indian State of Tamil Nadu.

It has a number of subspecies, with three existing in Australia, longirostris from the Kimberly, Western Australia to Cape York Peninsula, chrysochlora from Cape York Peninsula to southern New South Wales as well as Norfolk Island and Lord Howe Island, and natalis from Christmas Island.

This is a common species in rainforest and similar dense wet woodlands, farms, gardens, mangroves and coastal heaths. It builds a scant stick nest in a tree up to five metres and lays two cream-coloured eggs. Breeding tends to occur in Australia spring or early summer in southeastern Australia and late in the dry season in northern Australia.

Its flight is fast and direct, with the regular beats and an occasional sharp flick of the wings which are characteristic of pigeons in general. It often flies low between the patches of dense forest it prefers, but when disturbed will frequently walk away rather than fly. They are particularly good weavers when flying through forests. When flying they expose a buff underwing and a chestnut colour of their flight feathers.

The Common Emerald Dove is a stocky, medium-sized pigeon, typically 23 to 28 centimetres (10 to 11.2 inches) in length. The back and wings are bright emerald green. The flight feathers and tail are blackish, and broad black and white bars show on the lower back in flight. The head and underparts are dark vinous pink (in chrysochlora, more brown in longirostris), fading to greyish on the lower belly. The eyes are dark brown, the bill bright red and legs and feet rufous.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Emerald_Dove

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark

Best viewed on a Retina Display: http://500px.com/photo/68583595/male-common-emerald-dove-%28chalcophaps-indica%29-by-paolo-dolina


----------



## jyl8833 (Apr 30, 2014)

RedTail with Dinner

Caught this hawk on the rise after seizing a gopher in the shadow of the GG Bridge while running toward the cliff with my 100-400mm cocked and fired multiple shots on my old 60D to catch this shot. Very exciting to successfully chase one down finally.


http://www.viewbug.com/photo/2408297


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2014)

jyl8833 said:


> RedTail with Dinner
> 
> Caught this hawk on the rise after seizing a gopher in the shadow of the GG Bridge while running toward the cliff with my 100-400mm cocked and fired multiple shots on my old 60D to catch this shot. Very exciting to successfully chase one down finally.



Very nice shot... And Welcome to CR


----------



## jrda2 (Apr 30, 2014)

[/quote]
As others have said, it's a horned grebe. It isn't a duck at all.
[/quote]

Thanks - guess that is why I didn't find it. I am trying to learn more about birds all the time and enjoy bird photography. Here are a few others from this spring, including an Great Horned Owl, American Kestrel, and a pheasant.


----------



## dpc (Apr 30, 2014)

Female rose-breasted grosbeak #2


----------



## dpc (Apr 30, 2014)

Female English sparrow with a caterpillar for lunch.


----------



## scyrene (Apr 30, 2014)

As others have said, it's a horned grebe. It isn't a duck at all.
[/quote]

Thanks - guess that is why I didn't find it. I am trying to learn more about birds all the time and enjoy bird photography. Here are a few others from this spring, including an Great Horned Owl, American Kestrel, and a pheasant.
[/quote]

I love these context shots. The pheasant in particularly has great visual power.


----------



## scyrene (Apr 30, 2014)

A female grey wagtail in the warm light just before sunset. 5D3, 500L II + 2x II (1000mm, f/10, 1/640, ISO 1250).


----------



## TheJock (Apr 30, 2014)

As others have said, it's a horned grebe. It isn't a duck at all.
[/quote]

Thanks - guess that is why I didn't find it. [/quote]

The Horned and Slavonian Grebe are the same bird (Podiceps auritus) just to help a little more 
I think the American continent call it the Horned whereas the European's call it a Slavonian, hope this helps you with your bird ID studies.


----------



## jrda2 (Apr 30, 2014)

TheJock said:


> The Horned and Slavonian Grebe are the same bird (Podiceps auritus) just to help a little more
> I think the American continent call it the Horned whereas the European's call it a Slavonian, hope this helps you with your bird ID studies.



Thanks. I'm reading about the Grebe right now.




scyrene said:


> I love these context shots. The pheasant in particularly has great visual power.



Thank you much for the compliment.


----------



## Menace (Apr 30, 2014)

New Zealand Dotterel (Charadrius obscurus )


----------



## Eldar (Apr 30, 2014)

dpc said:


> jrda2 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone help me ID this diving duck? I can't seem to find it in Sibley's or online. Thanks.
> ...


To clarify, Horned grebe and Slavonian grebe are two names for the same bird.


----------



## dpc (Apr 30, 2014)

American coot on her nest.


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2014)

Menace said:


> New Zealand Dotterel (Charadrius obscurus )



Lovely shot Menace.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2014)

Ah dpc, a Coot, one of this planet's most beautiful birds. We call them mud hens but none have shown up at my pond yet! 

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ah dpc, a Coot, one of this planet's most beautiful birds. We call them mud hens but none have shown up at my pond yet!
> 
> Jack




Well, I'll give you that the adults are fairly attractive creatures but have you ever seen anything uglier than the chicks?


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2014)

1. Adult coot
2. Adult coot with chick. Not the best picture but the only one I've got of the youngsters.


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2014)

Eared grebe


----------



## Menace (May 1, 2014)

Click said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > New Zealand Dotterel (Charadrius obscurus )
> ...



Thank you Click


----------



## HankMD (May 1, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Beautiful shots Eldar and Hank.



Thanks, 2n10!



scyrene said:


> A bird I have been after for years - so common and yet so skittish - the (European) goldfinch! Pleased with this
> 
> 1000mm, f/10.



That's a cool bird, nicely captured.



jrda2 said:


> > As others have said, it's a horned grebe. It isn't a duck at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - guess that is why I didn't find it. I am trying to learn more about birds all the time and enjoy bird photography. Here are a few others from this spring, including an Great Horned Owl, American Kestrel, and a pheasant.



I like the second Great Horned Owl shot. It almost seems as if the tree is full of owl ears ;D The pheasant in the field is great composition.


----------



## jrda2 (May 1, 2014)

HankMD said:


> I like the second Great Horned Owl shot. It almost seems as if the tree is full of owl ears ;D The pheasant in the field is great composition.



Thanks for the compliments HankMD


----------



## Cog (May 2, 2014)

Pine warbler (male):


IMG_3322 by Cog2012, on Flickr

Chipping Sparrow:


IMG_3428 by Cog2012, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (May 2, 2014)

Cog said:


> Pine warbler (male):
> 
> 
> IMG_3322 by Cog2012, on Flickr
> ...



Absolutely wonderful!
Great shots


----------



## Click (May 2, 2014)

Cog said:


> Pine warbler (male):
> 
> Chipping Sparrow:



Nicely done Cog.


----------



## Cog (May 2, 2014)

*Click, candyman*
Thank you!


----------



## Eldar (May 2, 2014)

Willow tit, taking a break from nest building.
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II, 1.4xIII extender
1/1000s, f8,0, ISO200


----------



## Eldar (May 2, 2014)

Next day, at it again
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II
1/5000s, f6.3, ISO1250


----------



## Click (May 2, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Next day, at it again
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II
> 1/5000s, f6.3, ISO1250



I really like this shot Eldar.


----------



## Eldar (May 2, 2014)

Click said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Next day, at it again
> ...


Thanks Click.


----------



## mackguyver (May 2, 2014)

Eldar, that's a great pair of tit shots ;D. Sorry, but someone had to say it. 

In all seriousness, the lighting, composition, and head angle on the second one is really nice.


----------



## HankMD (May 2, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Willow tit, taking a break from nest building.
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II, 1.4xIII extender
> 1/1000s, f8,0, ISO200



Very nice series of a lovely bird, Eldar. It's always fun when people follow up on a bird.

Below is what I've been following for the past few days. As I have neither the skill nor the inclination for doing camo shots, I've been shooting from what I hope is a respectful distance of about 3 meters. This does mean I don't get to see the inside of the nest but it's the perspective we humans usually get anyway. I for one am just happy to see it at all.




Flickr: Japanese White-eye & New Brood
6D+Tammy f/6.3 600 1/1000 ISO 4000


----------



## Eldar (May 2, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Eldar, that's a great pair of tit shots ;D. Sorry, but someone had to say it.
> 
> In all seriousness, the lighting, composition, and head angle on the second one is really nice.


Thanks Macguyver! This is the only tit shooting I´m allowed to do ... 

These little birds are working in cycles with their nest. They work like maniacs for about 10-15 minutes, then they go off somewhere to rest and eat for about 10-15 minutes and then they continue. During every break I could move a little closer. It took me about two hours to get close enough to skip the extenders. This one was probably shot 7-8 meters from the nest, so I did not have to crop very much.


----------



## Eldar (May 2, 2014)

HankMD said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Willow tit, taking a break from nest building.
> ...


Thanks Hank. Yours is a great shot. How do you manage to get so close, without scaring off the bird?


----------



## Cog (May 3, 2014)

One more from today's session. Palm Warbler:


----------



## Click (May 3, 2014)

Very nice Cog.


----------



## HankMD (May 3, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Thanks Hank. Yours is a great shot. How do you manage to get so close, without scaring off the bird?



Thanks, Eldar. It helps A LOT that the Japanese White-eye is well-adapted to the urban park environment, and that the particular tree is right next to a walkway with people coming and going pretty much throughout the day. To them I was probably just another guy with a stick (monopod) standing next to a park bench...for a long time. My concern was less with disturbing the nest than attracting attention from passersby.


----------



## Cog (May 3, 2014)

The Great Thinker:


----------



## Eldar (May 3, 2014)

HankMD said:



> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Hank. Yours is a great shot. How do you manage to get so close, without scaring off the bird?
> ...


That explains it. The willow tit lives in the high mountain birch forrest and can live its entire life without being close to any human being, so they are easier scared off.

I have posted a couple on the BIF thread, but I am happy enough with them to also republish one here. The reason for chasing this little fellow was to get shots of just when it jumps off from the tree. When I bird jumps off, before it has retracted its legs, you can either get a very energetic take-off look or, in the other end of the scale, you get this hanging-in-the-air almost ballet like posture. This one is one of the latter. (The thing in its beacon is carved wood from the nest room his carving in the trunk, which he disposes of in safe distance from the tree).

It was very difficult to nail focus, because it is extremely fast. The 1DX AF never picked up the bird in the air, so I had to get the bird´s jump off within the focal plane I had set. I think I shot about 200 take offs and I managed to get an app. 10% keeper rate from a focus perspective and about 25% of these had a good posture. To me this was exactly what I was looking for and the bokeh is amongst the best I have ever managed to get, so I was happy

1DX, 600mm f4L IS II
1/4000s, f11, ISO4000


----------



## Northstar (May 3, 2014)

HankMD said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Willow tit, taking a break from nest building.
> ...



Nice...must have been fun observing from so close!


----------



## Kerry B (May 3, 2014)

Bit the bullet and traded in my 7d and got a mint 1d mk1v with very low shutter count. First photo taken will win no prizes but am very pleased with performance which is much better already than the 7D


----------



## TheJock (May 3, 2014)

Rubbish day out exploring today, never really found anywhere good so here's a couple from the Dubai Falconry Centre.
The first is a lovely little baby Kestrel which I was offered for a mere 200 Dirhams ($50), the second is the remote planes for training the falcons (loving the German insignia), and last but not least, a Gry Falcon.....stuffed!!!!  he was in a dark corner in the museum and this shot was using ISO 128000 on the 70D, I really need to find a living specimen of that bird, truly stunning creature!


----------



## jrista (May 3, 2014)

Eldar said:


> HankMD said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Superb shot, Eldar! Good to see your kind of dedication paying off.


----------



## Cog (May 3, 2014)

Yellow-rumped Warbler:



All warblers were shot with 5DmIII + 100-400L


----------



## dolina (May 3, 2014)

Grey-throated Sunbird (Anthreptes griseigularis) by alabang, on Flickr

Settings: 1/80 ƒ/5.6 ISO 1250 800mm


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

*Meadowlark*

I was out checking Cherry Creek to see what kind of birds may have still been around. I kind of missed the first part of the migration this year, as the ducks moved through when it was still rather cold (and I've been just so sick of cold, as it's been quite cold here in Colorado since late September...long time). While hiking around one of the small wetland areas, I almost stepped on this little guy. Not sure what he was doing on the ground, or why he didn't move when I got close (extremely close). His fearlessness gave me a chance to back off, get a nice vantage point, and get some excellent shots. 

He sang for me the entire time, too! Really love the meadowlark song, very musical.

(NOTE: No setup of any kind here...completely natural, by-chance setting.)

*Male Meadowlark*
Cherry Creek State Park
Colorado

Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro 2


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 4, 2014)

Jrista, now that's what makes it all the more pleasurable, lucky guy! 

Jack


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

*Meadowlark Headshot*

Here is a headshot of this beautiful little bird. I love the colorfulness. Not many birds in Colorado are this colorful...most of them are brownish with some reds, and most of the time, color is a very small percentage of their plumage. Some of the few exceptions are the Yellow Warbler, American Goldfinch, Yellow-Rumped Warbler, and Western Meadowlark. These guys all have brilliant yellow feathers, although I think the meadowlark takes the cake for color and design. I love their blue beaks as well.


----------



## Click (May 4, 2014)

Very nice series jrista. 8)


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

Thanks Jack and Click!

Cog, I really love your roadside shots! Especially the one of the warbler head-on....lol, love their spindly little legs.


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

*Blue-Winged Teal*

For most of the year, were Mallard-central here in Colorado. Mallards are everywhere all the time. They even hang out well into winter, and tend to get here sooner than any of the other duck species. One of the species I find to be quite beautiful are the teals, particularly the Blue-Winged Teals. A few of these beauties were racing (literally) around the Cherry Creek duck ponds...chasing food, chasing after each other, or just simply racing around for the fun of it. 

It was actually a rather entertaining show, and they didn't seem to mind my proximity (I set up RIGHT on the edge of shore...I actually ended up creating a puddle where I sat, as the pond is right into the water table, and there is always a muddy shore). A few of the males came right up to me while chasing after tasty morsels of food, so I was able to get some nice shots with a low perspective.

Ah, I have to say, after the long and very cold winter here in Colorado, it's really nice to have some warm weather where I can hang out with the birds without shivering to death. 

*Blue-Winged Teal, Males*
Cherry Creek State Park (Cottonwood Creek)
Colorado

Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro 2


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 4, 2014)

"Ah, I have to say, after the long and very cold winter here in Colorado, it's really nice to have some warm weather where I can hang out with the birds without shivering to death."

You've got that right, Jon. 

I was just out wandering in the bush without the camera (kinda chilly at around 0 C). +17 one day, 0 the next ugh. We're behind you relative to spring but there are ducks showing up daily and I got a far shot of a cinnamon teal the other day as well as a northern shouveler. And this goose with the 1D2, 300 X2. Oh to have this frame rate with a better camera!

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2014)

Male American white pelican yesterday afternoon on the South Saskatchewan River


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> "Ah, I have to say, after the long and very cold winter here in Colorado, it's really nice to have some warm weather where I can hang out with the birds without shivering to death."
> 
> You've got that right, Jon.



This was a pretty brutal winter. We didn't have as much snow as we've had in the past...but the cold was killer. I had two months where my heating bill (just to keep my house at 63°F) was over $250 (my "normal" bill is $75, and usually around $100-110 in the winter).

Really glad the cold is gone. 




Jack Douglas said:


> I was just out wandering in the bush without the camera (kinda chilly at around 0 C). +17 one day, 0 the next ugh. We're behind you relative to spring but there are ducks showing up daily and I got a far shot of a cinnamon teal the other day as well as a northern shouveler. And this goose with the 1D2, 300 X2. Oh to have this frame rate with a better camera!



Hmm! When did you get a 1D II? I bet that frame rate is nice!  I have too many photography-related hobbies to plop the cash down on a 1D X, as much as I know I'd love it's frame rate and AF system. I'll be getting a 5D III soon here, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to miss having 8fps. But, with the money I'll save by not getting a 1D X, I'll also be able to get a nice high quality astro CCD imager and a few upgrades for my mount.

Anyway, great flight shot of the goose! The detail is excellent. Your 300mm lens is ideal for BIF...I have a pretty hard time with BIF using my 600 unless the birds are a good distance away (although that usually results in lower IQ due to waver vapor and evaporating water warping things.) I'm not sure if you cropped that...if you did, I recommend pulling the crop out more...it is a bit too tight. I think it is best to leave a decent amount of negative space around the bird, with more ahead of it's direction of flight than behind.


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

*Willet*

Shorebirds are some of my favorite birds. I always loved seeing them when I visited a few beaches known for attracting them in California when growing up. Last year was pretty much the year of the shorebird, we had more of them, and more variety of species, than I'd ever seen before. That was thanks to the extremely hot summers and mild winters of the two years prior (2012 and 2013), which created unprecedented mud flats and sandy shores around Cherry Creek reservoir, which created prime shorebird feeding grounds. 

Between the deadly rains we had last September (it literally rained non-stop for over a week, no wind, the rain just fell vertically out of the sky at a high rate for days, flooding everything), and the hefty snow pack in the mountains this winter, water levels at Cherry Creek are some of the highest I've seen. Water is backlogged right back through the wetlands, and a couple days recently it was flowing backwards out of the lake because water levels were so high. Without much in the way of shores and mud flats, I don't expect to see as many shorebirds this year. 

Thus, it was pretty nice to see a Willet meandering up and down one of the shores of Cottonwood Creek's wetland (a flow control system just south of Cherry Creek reservoir.) Willets are a bit larger shorebirds, larger than most pipers, slightly larger than Solitary Sandpipers. They are pretty bland at first look, but on closer inspection their gray is actually a number of colors and patterns, including gray, white, black, and some shades of brown and tan. They have fairly beefy bills compared to most sandpipers, more akin to a Godwit or Snipe. 

*Willet*
Cherry Creek State Park (Cottonwood Creek Wetland)
Colorado

Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro 2


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 4, 2014)

Up here it's Kijiji that has all kinds of used stuff and the 1D2 caught my attention as soon as posted - at $250 I figured it'd be worth it just to fool with, and 3 good batteries to boot. The frame rate is addictive after holding the 6D. No AFMA, which it may need. And so heavy - I'd love a 1Dx but I have neck/shoulder problems.

All birds are beautiful in one way or another. I'm glad you're out enjoying shooting.

The last shot was pretty much uncropped and not a lot I could do (tricky with 780 reach). Same with this one.

Jack


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> The last shot was pretty much uncropped and not a lot I could do (tricky with 780 reach). Same with this one.



Oh, I missed that you were using the 2x TC. I guess you kind of need the TC with the pixel count of the 1D II...but generally, I'd drop that and just use the 300 bare with a little bit of cropping if you can get away with it.


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

*Killdeer*

One of the most ubiquitous shorebirds in the US, the Killdeer is hard to miss. Between their incessant "injured bird" act and fast antics as they spurt about along shores and around grasslands in their "dash-pause" manner, they are also probably the most well known plover. They are larger than a lot of other plovers, like Piping or Semipalmated, and have longer legs. They have two slightly different plumages...one with two white bands around the neck during breeding season, and one white and one cream colored band during the winter season. 

They have a very persistent technique for protecting their nests and their young by playing the injured bird...with a high pitched, lilting chirp, flipping one wing out at an oddly-cocked angle, and showing off rusty-red colored underfeathers that look like they might be covered in blood, they play the hurt card until your close, then jet off with a broken, jerky flight a dozen or so feet out in front of you. Get close again, and they keep drawing you away from whatever it is they don't want you to find.  Clever little bastards. 

Based on the ruckus last year every time I got near a throng of Killdeer, I'm sure they breed in Cherry Creek. I have not yet found any nests or chicks. Unlike the more common beaches where shorebirds are most often found breeding, Cherry Creek is FULL of hiding places, and finding baby birds is near impossible...even if you spot one, they skitter about and disappear into the brush without a trace, never to be seen again. Maybe this year I'll manage to glimpse some baby shorebirds.

*Killdeer (Plover)*
Cherry Creek State Park (Cottonwood Creek)
Colorado

Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro 2


----------



## HankMD (May 4, 2014)

Eldar said:


> HankMD said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



So the 1DX doesn't automatically focus and snap the shots while the photog yawns and scratches his back??  That should dissuade a few folks from upgrading  Seriously that's a great shot, the kind that makes it all worthwhile. I for one would love to try "behavioral camo" sometimes: pretending to be part of the environment, appearing uninterested in the subject, slowly moving close, etc.


----------



## HankMD (May 4, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Meadowlark*
> 
> I was out checking Cherry Creek to see what kind of birds may have still been around. I kind of missed the first part of the migration this year, as the ducks moved through when it was still rather cold (and I've been just so sick of cold, as it's been quite cold here in Colorado since late September...long time). While hiking around one of the small wetland areas, I almost stepped on this little guy. Not sure what he was doing on the ground, or why he didn't move when I got close (extremely close). His fearlessness gave me a chance to back off, get a nice vantage point, and get some excellent shots.
> 
> ...



After some googling, I'd say this is the Western Meadowlark, which is more melodious than the eastern kind. Seems to spend most of its time on the ground; even the nest is just a shallow, ground-level bowl of grass, though a dome may be built over it. The male will defend its territory vigorously -- but this one seemed calm in the face of a human. 

Beautifully captured!


----------



## Kerry B (May 4, 2014)

Great shots jrista.


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

HankMD said:


> I for one would love to try "behavioral camo" sometimes: pretending to be part of the environment, appearing uninterested in the subject, slowly moving close, etc.



Or, instead of pretending...you could ACTUALLY become part of the environment! 







Ghillie Suits FTW! 

I am actually in the process of making one of these...I have an old super-cheap net and leaf camo suit that I'm tying frayed yarn strands into....greens, browns, tans. I'm also planning on tying in some of the dried grass straw from Cherry Creek and some of the other parks around that I photograph at. It's primarily to see if it helps me get some better shots of the Kingfishers, which are notoriously difficult birds to shoot...they get all uppity when I'm around, and will only fish when they actually see me leave. I figure, if I can sneak in like a literal bush, maybe they'll get down to business and start fishin in front of my lens!


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

HankMD said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > *Meadowlark*
> ...



Oh yes, definitely a western. We do get some eastern meadowlarks here, but the westerns definitely dominate. The eastern meadowlarks have a higher pitched and "thinner" song than the westerns, and it isn't quite as melodious.


----------



## Eldar (May 4, 2014)

jrista said:


> HankMD said:
> 
> 
> > I for one would love to try "behavioral camo" sometimes: pretending to be part of the environment, appearing uninterested in the subject, slowly moving close, etc.
> ...


If you get that suit, make sure you get someone to take a picture you can share with us


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

Eldar said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > HankMD said:
> ...



Indeed! For a really good ghillie suit, you usually have to make them. The simplest way is to just take some burlap, cut it up and sew it into a basic poncho and chaps. The big threads of the burlap make it easy to tie frayed yarn and/or shredded strips of fabric to. If my attempt to use my net suit doesn't work, I have some burlap that I was using as a backdrop in my yard to cover the slatted nature of my fence (my fence makes for a really crappy background in my bird photos). I have like four sheets of this camo burlap which I think will make an ideal base for a ghillie suit.


----------



## jrista (May 4, 2014)

*Blue-Winged Teal Headshot*

Another headshot. This time of a blue-winged teal. Really just love the mottled golden feathers these beauties have. This shot came out a bit darker than the rest, but the angle of the light on it's head just brought out the iridescent feathers and it's eye so much better.

This is one of those shots that brings out the worst of the 7D. It's a moderately heavy crop, definitely not the heaviest by a long shot, but heavier than I generally prefer. It's sharp, but it's also noisy. That's especially evident in the background...I even used a 0.8 radius for sharpening in LR (which helps reduce the graininess of noise), and the OOF background is still too noisy. I wasn't exactly reach limited here (the bird was quite large in the frame overall, this is a heavier crop for the head), so a full-frame camera with a 1.4x TC would have done a lot better...more total light, bigger pixels, more DR...so less noise. Really can't wait to get my hands on a 5D III.

*Blue-Winged Teal, Male*
Cottonwood Creek Wetland
Colorado

Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro 2


----------



## Mr Bean (May 4, 2014)

Eastern Spinebill. Winter approaches. The Correas are in flower and the spinebills are back


----------



## Eldar (May 4, 2014)

Nuthatch, walking down a thick branch. 
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II
1/800s, f6.3, ISO1000


----------



## AlanF (May 4, 2014)

Chaffinch's afternoon snack. 5DIII, 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC III, f/5.6 iso 640 1/1600. 100% crop.


----------



## Eldar (May 4, 2014)

Same nuthatch, a little later in the day, when the light had improved.
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II
1/1000s, f6.3, ISO400


----------



## AlanF (May 4, 2014)

Greenfinch, 5DIII 300mm f/2.8 + 2xTC @600mm f/5.6.


----------



## Click (May 4, 2014)

Very nice shots Alan. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (May 4, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice shots Alan. Well done.


Thanks!


----------



## Click (May 5, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Willet*






jrista said:


> *Killdeer*



Beautiful shots jrista. 8) I really like this first Killdeer shot. Well done Sir!


----------



## steven kessel (May 5, 2014)

I haven't posted anything in a while so here's one that I took this afternoon. Female Wood Duck. Much less colorful than the male but I think subtly beautiful nevertheless. 

Canon5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 500, aperture preferred setting, f5 @ 1/320


----------



## jrista (May 5, 2014)

Great shots, everyone! Some really good work is showing up on here these days. Alan, love that last shot with the Greenfinch...the way his head is cocked is great!

Click, thanks! I like that first Killdeer shot, too. Hopefully I'll be able to get some better ones as spring rolls on...those were my first shorebird shots of the year, and killdeer...well, sometimes they kinda make you wanna kill a deer...just because you gotta kill something...with their antics.


----------



## Maiaibing (May 5, 2014)

Took these colorful test shots with my EF 300mm IS L II:


----------



## Radagast (May 5, 2014)

Juvenile Peregrine...


T4 Close-up Portrait by jammo s, on Flickr


----------



## jrista (May 5, 2014)

Maiaibing, LOVE the color in those shots! So rich!

Radagast, phenomenal detail! Such a beautiful bird.


----------



## jrista (May 5, 2014)

*Long-billed Dowitcher*

The Cottonwood Creek area is really starting to heat up. A number of duck species are still hanging around, at this point I suspect for the whole summer. The shorebirds are starting to show up in larger numbers as well. One of my favorites is the Dowitcher, the long-billed dowitcher to be specific. They are one of the more colorful shorebirds, with colorful golden-fringed back feathers and buffy breats, and beautiful streaks around their faces.

Managed to capture a few shots of a trio of dowitchers just at sunset. My vantage point allowed the fresh new greens of spring and the old dried browns of last years growth to produce colorful OOF reflections and blurs, which nicely complimented and contrasted with the bird's own colors.

*Long-billed Dowitcher*
Cottonwood Creek Wetland
Colorado

Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro 2


----------



## crb595 (May 5, 2014)

Mourning Dove couple


----------



## Eldar (May 5, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Long-billed Dowitcher*
> 
> The Cottonwood Creek area is really starting to heat up. A number of duck species are still hanging around, at this point I suspect for the whole summer. The shorebirds are starting to show up in larger numbers as well. One of my favorites is the Dowitcher, the long-billed dowitcher to be specific. They are one of the more colorful shorebirds, with colorful golden-fringed back feathers and buffy breats, and beautiful streaks around their faces.
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed! A good commercial for the 7D!


----------



## Click (May 5, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Long-billed Dowitcher*




Lovely. Beautiful series.


----------



## Eldar (May 5, 2014)

Tufted duck, mail
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII
1/500s, f5.6, ISO320


----------



## Eldar (May 5, 2014)

Tufted duck, female
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII
1/500s, f6.3, ISO500


----------



## Eldar (May 5, 2014)

"P... off!"
Great Crested Grebe on her eggs, not to happy with the company.
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII
1/500s, f6.3, ISO320


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 5, 2014)

Eldar, were you boating to get these shots? - very nice.

Jack


----------



## jrista (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful shots, Eldar! That 1D X is a creamy background machine...man, what I would give to have that kind of SNR.


----------



## Eldar (May 5, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eldar, were you boating to get these shots? - very nice.
> 
> Jack


My second hobby is flyfishing. The waders come in handy also for photography


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 5, 2014)

Eldar, funny I was just thinking of buying hip waders for shooting but wondered how safe they are for gear if you stumble??! Any good stories?

Jack


----------



## Eldar (May 5, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eldar, funny I was just thinking of buying hip waders for shooting but wondered how safe they are for gear if you stumble??! Any good stories?
> 
> Jack


He he, the advantage of being a flyfisher is that you are used to balance on slippery rocks. Best advice is probably to have a wading stick. That way you always have an extra support on the bottom. I try to not go in too deep though. Luckily I have no fun stories to tell, meaning all my equipment have survived so far 

I would strongly recommend wading pants though. You can get fairly good ones fairly cheap.


----------



## Eldar (May 5, 2014)

jrista said:


> Beautiful shots, Eldar! That 1D X is a creamy background machine...man, what I would give to have that kind of SNR.


Thanks Jrista. 

Yes, the 1DX is a phenomenal machine. Every time i use it and I don´t have to crop too much, I wonder what more I could possibly need. The biggest prints I do are 1x1.5m2 and, provided it is not a very high ISO shot and limited cropping, they look very good.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 5, 2014)

Feeding Cardinal


----------



## jrista (May 5, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar, funny I was just thinking of buying hip waders for shooting but wondered how safe they are for gear if you stumble??! Any good stories?
> ...



I wish I could wade in the waters around me. Most of our lakes are part of wetlands, which means they don't have rocky shores or rock covered bottoms...it's all decaying plant matter, which ultimately results in this soft black muck that is several feet deep. Step in it, and at the very least your going to lose your shoe...try to actually walk through it, and you might actually lose yourself as well, and certainly your gear. :\


----------



## Orangutan (May 5, 2014)

jrista said:


> I wish I could wade in the waters around me. Most of our lakes are part of wetlands, which means they don't have rocky shores or rock covered bottoms...



There are also small, personal-sized floats for flyfishing. They're a bit like an inflatable chair, but have holes in the "floor" for your wading boots. I've never used one, but it appears you can lightly walk the bottom, or keep a small paddle on-board.


----------



## Eldar (May 5, 2014)

Jrista, Most of our bird waters are like that too. But some areas are accessible. Another good alternative is, as was pointed out, a belly boat. Also found in flyfishing stores. You paddle with flippers and you sit fairly close to the water, so shooting angle is good.


----------



## jrista (May 5, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Feeding Cardinal



I am actually fairly certain that is a bird with a severely diseased, deformed beak. A few of the house finches each year around here end up with corrupted, diseased beaks like that. It's kind of sad. It usually happens to the birds that become malnourished due to an injury or lost eye during a fight (house finches can get pretty brutal during mating season).


----------



## jrda2 (May 6, 2014)

Northern Flicker


----------



## Cog (May 6, 2014)

jrista said:


> Thanks Jack and Click!
> 
> Cog, I really love your roadside shots! Especially the one of the warbler head-on....lol, love their spindly little legs.


Thanks!


----------



## IslanderMV (May 6, 2014)

All our summer birds have started to arrive. One of my favorites species is the American Oystercatcher. 

I was doing my bit for science and photographed the bird tags for the local wildlife folks.

These two females were very cooperative. Another pair started to mate ( much to my surprise) as I closed in to photograph the tags. Some folks get somewhat uncomfortable with photographing bird reproduction as it gives them a vague unsettled feeling. For me it was super cool as I now have the complete life cycle photographed !
http://www.bernierland.com/photo-portfolio/oystercatcher_mate.html#3

60D and 100-400mm - handheld


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 6, 2014)

Such crummy weather here, you guys are getting all these beautiful shots and I'm getting nothing - not fair! 

BTW thanks for the hints re fly fishing!

Not a good shot and not a bird but maybe good for a laugh. A typical feeloading macho male! Honest, there is nothing to shoot here. 

Jack


----------



## mitchel (May 6, 2014)

Superb Starling perched on a Masai speartip in Tanzania...


----------



## Eldar (May 6, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Such crummy weather here, you guys are getting all these beautiful shots and I'm getting nothing - not fair!
> 
> BTW thanks for the hints re fly fishing!
> 
> ...


It's a tough life Jack. Maybe you need to get something colorful and livly from the local pet store


----------



## TheJock (May 6, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> There are also small, personal-sized floats for flyfishing. They're a bit like an inflatable chair, but have holes in the "floor" for your wading boots. I've never used one, but it appears you can lightly walk the bottom, or keep a small paddle on-board.



These are called float tubes (heres a link http://www.fishingmegastore.com/float-tubes--accessories_2188.html ) and they are awesome, you can wear chest waders are a pair of fins to manouvere around Lochs/Lakes/ponds (stangnant waters) without getting wet at all, I never thought about putting one to photography use!!!!!!!


----------



## AlanF (May 6, 2014)

Black-tailed Godwit. 5DIII 300mm f/2.8 II + 2XTC III at f/5.6. This is at the limits of resolution for a decently sharp image for me. It is 100% crop, and the image spans only 800x300 pixels.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 6, 2014)

Float tubes - thanks guys - was thinking an inflatable boat but they are much larger and heavier so this may be a very handy alternative. Here's a good article: http://flyfish-edmonton.webs.com/floattubing.htm

Jack


----------



## jrista (May 6, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Float tubes - thanks guys - was thinking an inflatable boat but they are much larger and heavier so this may be a very handy alternative. Here's a good article: http://flyfish-edmonton.webs.com/floattubing.htm
> 
> Jack



I'd still be pretty worried about losing my gear. If I had some kind of floating stand to put the camera on...something very stable that couldn't be swamped, then I might feel safer...but even with a float tube, if I'm just holding my gear.... *shudder*


----------



## Eldar (May 6, 2014)

Tufted duck
This is an example for everyone who believe the 600 f4L IS II combined with the 2xIII extender is not sharp enough. This image is cropped to about 50% of the full image size. Photographed in light rain.
1DX, 1/500s, f8.0, ISO4000


----------



## Eldar (May 6, 2014)

Ruddy shellduck, female
This is a very rare visitor. It is actually the first time I have seen one. I suspect it is a runaway from a duck farm from somewhere south of here though. But a very beautiful duck it is.
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII
1/800s, f8.0, ISO800


----------



## mackguyver (May 6, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Ruddy shellduck, female
> This is a very rare visitor. It is actually the first time I have seen one. I suspect it is a runaway from a duck farm from somewhere south of here though. But a very beautiful duck it is.
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII
> 1/800s, f8.0, ISO800


Very impressive shot and a lovely bird. I've never seen one of these before and you've captured it's beauty perfectly.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 6, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Ruddy shellduck, female
> This is a very rare visitor. It is actually the first time I have seen one. I suspect it is a runaway from a duck farm from somewhere south of here though. But a very beautiful duck it is.
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII
> 1/800s, f8.0, ISO800



+1...interesting color


----------



## Dylan777 (May 6, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Feeding Cardinal



Nice one Scott. It looks like you putting your 300mm to work


----------



## Dylan777 (May 6, 2014)

mitchel said:


> Superb Starling perched on a Masai speartip in Tanzania...



Nice shot mitchel.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dylan777 (May 6, 2014)

Eldar said:


> "P... off!"
> Great Crested Grebe on her eggs, not to happy with the company.
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII
> 1/500s, f6.3, ISO320



Ummm...this photo reminded me of my ex from HS ;D ;D ;D

Good timing Eldar


----------



## Click (May 6, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Ruddy shellduck, female
> This is a very rare visitor. It is actually the first time I have seen one. I suspect it is a runaway from a duck farm from somewhere south of here though. But a very beautiful duck it is.
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII
> 1/800s, f8.0, ISO800




Lovely shot. Well done.


----------



## mackguyver (May 6, 2014)

jrista said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Float tubes - thanks guys - was thinking an inflatable boat but they are much larger and heavier so this may be a very handy alternative. Here's a good article: http://flyfish-edmonton.webs.com/floattubing.htm
> ...


It's funny you guys are talking about waders and float tubes and your concern is losing your gear. I worry about losing my legs to the friendly sharks and alligators where I shoot ;D:










And to return the thread to it's normal subject again, here's a Common Grackle:


----------



## jrista (May 6, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Ruddy shellduck, female
> This is a very rare visitor. It is actually the first time I have seen one. I suspect it is a runaway from a duck farm from somewhere south of here though. But a very beautiful duck it is.
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII
> 1/800s, f8.0, ISO800



What a beauty! Your a lucky guy!


----------



## dpc (May 6, 2014)

Male American white pelican lighting on the South Saskatchewan River.


----------



## bjd (May 6, 2014)

A somewhat messy Great Tit!


----------



## Menace (May 6, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Tufted duck
> This is an example for everyone who believe the 600 f4L IS II combined with the 2xIII extender is not sharp enough. This image is cropped to about 50% of the full image size. Photographed in light rain.
> 1DX, 1/500s, f8.0, ISO4000



Lovely shot Eldar


----------



## dpc (May 6, 2014)

More pelicans


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2014)

Pelican again


----------



## sedwards (May 7, 2014)

i just upgraded to a 70D from a T4i. i am LOVIN this new camera 



IMG_6880 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## jrista (May 7, 2014)

*Glossy/White-faced Ibis Hybrid*

Common to Colorado are the White-faced Ibis. They are beautiful birds, long slender necks, burgundy feathers with green wings and a patchwork of faintly colored feathers on their backs. These birds are fairly elusive here in Colorado, and they have been a target of mine for a couple years now. I've seen flocks flying overhead, usually at sunset, and only been able to get remote silhouette shots. 

A couple days ago, at the Cottonwood Creek wetland, a good-sized flock of Ibis were hanging out, bathing and preening in the calmer backwaters of the wetland ponds. After some time carefully getting into position, I finally managed to get some nice shots of these beautiful waders. Once they were finally framed in my lens, I realized that at least one, if not a few, looked like Glossy Ibis. A VERY similar bird, the Glossy Ibis is endemic to the Everglades of Florida, and very rarely ventures anywhere else. The key difference is the very thin white border around the Glossies face, where as the White-faced has a much larger border that blends into their burgundy and green head and neck feathers. However the face on the Ibis in front of me was a thin and mottled white line...somewhat different from a Glossy.

The White-faced and Glossy Ibis have only a very small region of the Gulf Coast where they cohabitate a couple times a year. In my research to identify the bird I've captured here, the only photos that looked identical were labeled "White-faced/Glossy Ibis Hybrid". I'm honestly unsure how common a hybrid cross between White-faced and Glossy Ibis is, however given the small overlap in their ranges, I suspect it can't be that much more common in Colorado than the Glossy itself. 

*Hybridized Ibis
White-faced and Glossy*
Cottonwood Creek Wetland
Cherry Creek, Colorado

Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro 2

















Read more on my blog.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 7, 2014)

Jrista, cool bird, nice shots! Winter has returned with snow the last two days - ugh.

As your Prez says, expect worse weather from here on! 

Jack


----------



## jrista (May 7, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Jrista, cool bird, nice shots! Winter has returned with snow the last two days - ugh.
> 
> As your Prez says, expect worse weather from here on!
> 
> Jack



Well, our Prez, the narcissistic god-complexed emperor-savior, is an blazing idiot-buffoon, so don't listen to him! 

Winter is ending. It's only really been in the last two weeks that things went from still freezing at night, to 65 degrees at night and high 70's during the day. If that only happened to us down here, it's probably still a couple weeks or so for you guys higher north. Life always finds a way to force itself forth again.


----------



## sanjosedave (May 7, 2014)

*Powershot SX 50 HS - backyard bird*

Powershot SX 50 hand held

iso 800; f5.6; 1/500; focal length 161.191

Post: LR 5.x; DEfine; Exposure 5; Vivenza


----------



## Eldar (May 7, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Glossy/White-faced Ibis Hybrid*
> 
> Common to Colorado are the White-faced Ibis. They are beautiful birds, long slender necks, burgundy feathers with green wings and a patchwork of faintly colored feathers on their backs. These birds are fairly elusive here in Colorado, and they have been a target of mine for a couple years now. I've seen flocks flying overhead, usually at sunset, and only been able to get remote silhouette shots.
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful shots Jrista!

Looking at a lot of the posts on this site, I really envy you who can go out and shoot bigger and more exotic birds. With the exception of a few water birds, I only get the tiny traditional ones ... :-\


----------



## TheJock (May 7, 2014)

sedwards said:


> i just upgraded to a 70D from a T4i. i am LOVIN this new camera


The 70D is quite an upgrade from the rebels, I upgraded from a 550D (not sure what Rebel that is, maybe a T3i) and it just amazes me on its capabilities every time I use it, I took a couple of shots at ISO 128,000 and there was about the same “grain” as I would see at ISO 1600 on the 550D, for me it’s still a gazillion miles beyond my capabilities or understanding at present, and I hope it will remain like that for the next 2 years at least, then I’ll be looking for a 5DIII, BUT, the 70D will be my back up and wildlife body then.


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2014)

Not the best picture. A bit soft since was shot at f/32. Still, I like it.


----------



## Eldar (May 7, 2014)

dpc said:


> Not the best picture. A bit soft since was shot at f/32. Still, I like it.


You have posted a lot of cool images lately dpc! These last ones radiates sound and action.


----------



## Eldar (May 7, 2014)

Common Goldeneye, male
This is one of my favorite ducks, with very cute kids.
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII
1/500s, f5.6, ISO1600, handheld


----------



## jrista (May 7, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Those are beautiful shots Jrista!
> 
> Looking at a lot of the posts on this site, I really envy you who can go out and shoot bigger and more exotic birds. With the exception of a few water birds, I only get the tiny traditional ones ... :-\



Thanks, Eldar! The Ibis are about as rare and exotic as birds get, here. You have been able to capture some wonderful shots of pretty rare birds yourself, like that one duck species. Colorado is actually a pretty poor place for bird photography...we have very short windows of time each year where a wider variety of birds move through, and if you aren't out there every day, checking all the hotspots at different times a day (very difficult when you have a job), you miss most of the more exotic species.

You also seem to have some rather docile birds. I can never get as close as you do.


----------



## candyman (May 7, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Glossy/White-faced Ibis Hybrid*
> 
> Common to Colorado are the White-faced Ibis. They are beautiful birds, long slender necks, burgundy feathers with green wings and a patchwork of faintly colored feathers on their backs. These birds are fairly elusive here in Colorado, and they have been a target of mine for a couple years now. I've seen flocks flying overhead, usually at sunset, and only been able to get remote silhouette shots.
> 
> ...




That is a beautiful bird and wonderful captured. Thank you for your very informative posts!


----------



## Eldar (May 7, 2014)

jrista said:


> You also seem to have some rather docile birds. I can never get as close as you do.


I´m not sure you would say that if you joined me on a trip. It often takes me a couple of hours of very careful movements and lots of sit-still-and-be-patient time to get them close enough. Some duck species are easy though

The other day I spotted an Eurasian Teal, which is rather rare this far north. It was too far away, but I thought he would come my way, so I sat patiently in a spot, very quiet and still. After a long time I heard a low whisper next to me and I had a giant male swan studying med from 4-5 feet away, with his head and wings held in their aggressive posture and I was sitting on my but, with the tripod and 600mm over my lap. You don´t mess with them! First instinct was to run, second was to sit still, which i did. After a while he lost interest and glided away. Puuhhh! An hour later I could conclude that I would not get an image of the Eurasian Teal ...


----------



## jrista (May 7, 2014)

Eldar said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > You also seem to have some rather docile birds. I can never get as close as you do.
> ...



You and I seem to have similar tactics and experiences.  I spend hours getting close. I've sat, covered in camo, on the muddy shores of various wetlands and ponds and lakes, for hours for birds to get comfortable and close. I think that's just the bird photographer's life...patience. To get the shots of the Ibis, I spent over an hour getting close and waiting for them to do interesting things. I spent about 40 minutes getting some shots of this beautiful Black-crowned Night Heron. It's just how it is...it takes time, and most of the time, you end up with nothing for your efforts.


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2014)

Eldar said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Not the best picture. A bit soft since was shot at f/32. Still, I like it.
> ...



Thanks! Pelicans are my bird of the moment. Fortunately they are easy to photograph.


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Tufted duck
> This is an example for everyone who believe the 600 f4L IS II combined with the 2xIII extender is not sharp enough. This image is cropped to about 50% of the full image size. Photographed in light rain.
> 1DX, 1/500s, f8.0, ISO4000




Beautiful shots of the ducks. LOVE THE DETAIL.


----------



## Don Haines (May 7, 2014)

jrista said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



My equipment is a pop-up hunting blind, a folding camp chair, a thermos of tea, and assorted camera gear. After a while they forget about the hunting blind....


----------



## jrista (May 7, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



I actually have the Ameristep Chair Blind: http://www.naturescapes.net/store/ameristep-tent-chair-ground-blind.html

It is wonderful when you have the right kind of background trees and foliage to hid it in. When I just set it up out in the open, it's conspicuous enough that the birds still stay away. Also, when it comes to getting the kind of low perspective I like, it just can't get low enough to the ground. I am usually laying flat, with my tripod either entirely flat, or at the next set of notches to flat. When I'm around wetlands, where the ground is always muddy, laying is the best approach...the chair feet just sink and get stuck, the chair ends up uneven, and I'm constantly having to get out and level it or fix it in some way...which kind of negates it's purpose. 

The blind has proven more useful for wildlife...deer and prairie dogs. I am also hoping I can find a way to set it up near one of the Kingfisher hangouts so they will stop chattering at me and get down to the business of fishin'.


----------



## scyrene (May 7, 2014)

jrista said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



I got a chair hide, which is great but I can't easily carry it along with my big camera bag, so it's sat back at home for months (plus, I tend to be more mobile when chasing birds, rather than sitting in one place). It helps that a lot of the best places for birds in the UK have permanent bird hides (although they tend not to produce the best shots in my experience).


----------



## scyrene (May 7, 2014)

I got a few nice bird portraits yesterday. Here's a tree sparrow (_Passer montanus_) sitting on the edge of a roof.

(5D3 + 500L II + 2x III; 1000mm, f/10, 1/500, ISO 1600).


----------



## jrda2 (May 7, 2014)

baby Great Horned Owl.... spring time is great


----------



## jrda2 (May 7, 2014)

one more of the spring babies in the area....


----------



## Click (May 7, 2014)

Beautiful shots jrda2


----------



## kevinle4230 (May 7, 2014)

Is this good enough for portrait?

Canon 1DX + 600mm lens.



K1DX1996-3 by kevinle4230, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 7, 2014)

Very nice shot ... And Welcome to CR


----------



## serendipidy (May 8, 2014)

candyman said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > *Glossy/White-faced Ibis Hybrid*
> ...



+100

Fantastic photos, jrista!


----------



## serendipidy (May 8, 2014)

kevinle4230 said:


> Is this good enough for portrait?
> 
> Canon 1DX + 600mm lens.
> 
> ...



Yup 
Very nice.


----------



## Click (May 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Glossy/White-faced Ibis Hybrid*




Lovely shots Sir 8)


----------



## serendipidy (May 8, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted anything so here are a recent few. EXIf and more shots on my Flickr site. 7D, 100-400L, handheld, pp in DPP.



Young Juvenile BCN Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr



Young Juvenile BCN Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr



Young Juvenile BCN Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 8, 2014)

Cool shots Serendipidy. I especially like the first one


----------



## serendipidy (May 8, 2014)

and a few more.



Red-crested Cardinals by EricJ777, on Flickr



Red-crested Cardinals by EricJ777, on Flickr



Whaasssuupp! by EricJ777, on Flickr



Whaasssuupp!...Whaasssuupp! by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (May 8, 2014)

Click said:


> Cool shots Serendipidy. I especially like the first one



Thanks, Click.


----------



## Menace (May 8, 2014)

Flamingo. f2.8, 1/1000, ISO1000, 400mm


----------



## Menace (May 8, 2014)

Click said:


> Cool shots Serendipidy. I especially like the first one



Love the first one


----------



## jrista (May 8, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> It's been a while since I posted anything so here are a recent few. EXIf and more shots on my Flickr site. 7D, 100-400L, handheld, pp in DPP.



Beautiful shots, my friend! Man, some of you guys have wicked skill in getting close.


----------



## jrista (May 8, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> and a few more.



What a bird! Love that fiery crest.


----------



## jrista (May 8, 2014)

jrda2 said:


> one more of the spring babies in the area....



Awesome! Love that long trail of yellow fuzzballs.


----------



## jameyj (May 8, 2014)

*Superb Starling*
_Nakuru, Kenya_
Canon EOS 5D Mark III
70-200 IS Mark II
200mm ~ f/2.8 ~ 1/200s ~ ISO400


----------



## Click (May 9, 2014)

jameyj said:


> *Superb Starling*
> _Nakuru, Kenya_
> Canon EOS 5D Mark III
> 70-200 IS Mark II
> 200mm ~ f/2.8 ~ 1/200s ~ ISO400



Very nice picture. Welcome to CR


----------



## jrista (May 9, 2014)

*Round goes the Teal*

Captured this shot shortly after sunset. ISO was cranked up to 3200, which is really high for the 7D, but I had to try to get a shot regardless, as still, reflective water is extremely rare in Colorado (there is always some kind of breeze). This little teal was just doing his evening rounds....round, and round, and round he went around the little tiny pond. ;P

Blue-wing Teal
Cottonwood Creek Wetland
Cherry Creek, Colorado

Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Hand Held


----------



## Click (May 9, 2014)

I love this shot jrista. Nicely done Sir.


----------



## EvilZeev228 (May 9, 2014)

Beautiful shots guys...I specially love the Red-crested Cardinals shots...
here are a few of my own

1Dx
300mm IS L
ISO 400
F4


----------



## ecka (May 9, 2014)

IMG_4361 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (May 9, 2014)

Click said:


> jameyj said:
> 
> 
> > *Superb Starling*
> ...



+1


----------



## serendipidy (May 9, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> Beautiful shots guys...I specially love the Red-crested Cardinals shots...
> here are a few of my own
> 
> 1Dx
> ...



Beautiful shots.


----------



## serendipidy (May 9, 2014)

ecka said:


> IMG_4361 by ecka84, on Flickr



Very Zen vibe. Well composed.


----------



## tedh (May 9, 2014)

Snowy Egret


----------



## scyrene (May 9, 2014)

ecka said:


> IMG_4361 by ecka84, on Flickr



A redstart? I am most envious


----------



## IslanderMV (May 9, 2014)

More summer birds arriving !

Least Tern - Handheld from kayak
Canon 60D - 100-400mm 
ISO160, 400mm, f/6.3, 1/1000 handheld, manual, - center focus


----------



## ecka (May 9, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_4361 by ecka84, on Flickr
> ...





scyrene said:


> A redstart? I am most envious



Thanks.
Yes, it looks like a Redstart (male).


----------



## jrda2 (May 9, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> jrda2 said:
> 
> 
> > baby Great Horned Owl.... spring time is great
> ...



Great - there is one baby in the nest I am watching. The parents of the babies in your pic will be busier trying to keep all 3 fed and happy !


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2014)

More pelicans. The pelican in the third picture has a scar. I'm not sure but the day before I took the picture there were some fishermen casting off the shore at the place the pelicans like to feed. One of the fishermen snagged a pelican on his lure. I'm thinking this might be the pelican. The fishermen were fishing in a no fishing zone and showed no regard for the pelicans. They just kept casting even though they were casting over the heads of the birds. The likelihood of snagging one of the birds was pretty high. Yahoos

Question for anyone who has an opinion: I have been thinking of purchasing the Tamron 150-600 since I do like to do a lot of wildlife photography. I have been using a Canon 300mm IS f/4L with a Canon Extender EF 1.4x III on both a 7D (primarily) and a 5D Mark II. I'm happy with the results but would like a little more reach. I understand there will be some reduction in image quality but do you think (or know) that adding the 2x extender would give comparable image quality to the Tamron at 600mm? The zoom feature of the Tamron is an advantage but isn't especially important to me.


----------



## metacove (May 10, 2014)

Nothing too special...


----------



## HankMD (May 10, 2014)

jrista said:


> HankMD said:
> 
> 
> > I for one would love to try "behavioral camo" sometimes: pretending to be part of the environment, appearing uninterested in the subject, slowly moving close, etc.
> ...



Yes, I've actually considered one of these. But I've also noticed the commercial ones don't look that great. For now I think I'd just follow your and Eldar's footsteps and learn to get close the old-fashioned way (as opposed to the birdy-fashioned way?). Art Morris' book has given me some ideas -- nice book in more ways than one: it has demolished in my mind the idea that pros simply "get the shots" when they're in fact actively setting things up (setting up perches, leaving baits and such, not to mention pp).




Japanese White-eye Fledgling


----------



## HankMD (May 10, 2014)

metacove said:


> Nothing too special...



The yellow-crowned night heron is pretty special, because I only see the black ones, even if the latter show up in their hundreds. Nice tone in your shot.


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2014)

Flight


----------



## IslanderMV (May 10, 2014)

Kayak Trip to bird refuge.

Common Tern - Handheld from kayak.
Canon 60D - 100-400mm 
ISO200, 400mm, f/7.1, 1/1250, manual, - center focus


----------



## Click (May 10, 2014)

metacove said:


> Nothing too special...



Very nice. I especially like the second one.


----------



## scyrene (May 10, 2014)

Grey wagtails just won't stop being photogenic and approachable!

5D3 + 500 + 2x III; f/10, 1/800, ISO 800.


----------



## Click (May 10, 2014)

Well done scyrene.


----------



## scyrene (May 10, 2014)

Click said:


> Well done scyrene.



Ta very much


----------



## Knut Skywalker (May 10, 2014)

Don't know if they count but I wanted to share them with you guys... 

Shot with the 100mm F2.0


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2014)

Again...


----------



## steven kessel (May 11, 2014)

Spring song.

Canon 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 320, aperture preferred setting, f7.1 @ 1/400


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 11, 2014)

I like the RWB because of the song in his heart! Very uplifting, with all the turmoil in the world today.

Jack


----------



## Northstar (May 11, 2014)

I'm not sure what these are but they were beautiful....Photo taken in a field shortly after sunrise this morning.

North


----------



## jrista (May 11, 2014)

Northstar, looks like Sandhill Cranes. Beautiful birds! I had originally planned to go photograph them in Nebraska during the migration, but something came up and I wasn't able to go.  Second year in a row that's happened. I am hoping I get another chance this fall, would love to photograph these beauties.


----------



## AlanF (May 11, 2014)

Mother and child.


----------



## 2n10 (May 12, 2014)

Great Horned Owl




Brewer's Blackbird




Sandhill Crane




Wilson's Phalarope


----------



## Click (May 12, 2014)

I love your Great Horned Owl.


----------



## DominoDude (May 12, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Killdeer*
> 
> One of the most ubiquitous shorebirds in the US, the Killdeer is hard to miss. Between their incessant "injured bird" act and fast antics as they spurt about along shores and around grasslands in their "dash-pause" manner, they are also probably the most well known plover. They are larger than a lot of other plovers, like Piping or Semipalmated, and have longer legs. They have two slightly different plumages...one with two white bands around the neck during breeding season, and one white and one cream colored band during the winter season.
> 
> ...



Really beautiful shots of Killdeers, jrista!
The ones we have here - *Common Ringed Plover* and *Little Ringed Plover* - both show the same behaviour, as you describe, to protect their young. Seeing the nest, eggs or young ones of the Common Ringed Plover, is bloody close to impossible, even if you just stand a few feet away from the nest. I've been that close to a nest with eggs, and even had the nest pointed out to me, and I *still* couldn't see it. It's the only species I'm afraid to wreck the nests of, because it's possible to stand on top of the nest and not know until it's too late.


----------



## 2n10 (May 12, 2014)

Click said:


> I love your Great Horned Owl.



Thank you.


----------



## Barrfly (May 12, 2014)

An image I caught while kayaking.


----------



## Northstar (May 12, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > I love your Great Horned Owl.
> ...



agree with click...great owl picture, lover the eyes!

i see you also found a sandhill crane...very nice. (they sure can be loud!)


----------



## Kerry B (May 13, 2014)

Puffin, how many sand eels can you get in your mouth, the answer lots.


----------



## candyman (May 13, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Puffin, how many sand eels can you get in your mouth, the answer lots.




;D ;D 
That is a great picture


----------



## Click (May 13, 2014)

candyman said:


> ;D ;D
> That is a great picture



+1 

Well done Kerry.


----------



## djh901 (May 13, 2014)

I call this Mr. Blue Jay we are now old friends. He let me grab this shot a few weeks ago. Took about 3 months to get up this close. This was shot with a Canon 5D Mark III and the great 135mm L lens.


----------



## Click (May 13, 2014)

djh901 said:


> I call this Mr. Blue Jay we are now old friends. He let me grab this shot a few weeks ago. Took about 3 months to get up this close. This was shot with a Canon 5D Mark III and the great 135mm L lens.



I like the way it looks at you


----------



## Kerry B (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for your comments guys, a few more for you. Close up birds do have stunning plumage.


----------



## candyman (May 13, 2014)

Click said:


> djh901 said:
> 
> 
> > I call this Mr. Blue Jay we are now old friends. He let me grab this shot a few weeks ago. Took about 3 months to get up this close. This was shot with a Canon 5D Mark III and the great 135mm L lens.
> ...




+1
It's like: "Did you get my picture? Because I am going to fly away now..."


----------



## justawriter (May 13, 2014)

Finally got out to play with the 150-600.


----------



## Click (May 13, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Thanks for your comments guys, a few more for you. Close up birds do have stunning plumage.



Great shots. I especially like the Barn Owl. 8)


----------



## Rodor (May 13, 2014)

Brandönd - Shelduck - Tadorna tadorna by Rodor54 in Iceland, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 13, 2014)

Lovely shot, Rodor. Welcome to CR


----------



## Cog (May 13, 2014)

This guy (common grackle) was feeding on the lawn in front of my window:


----------



## Northstar (May 14, 2014)

What bird is the state bird for 7 different US states? (the most of any US state) 

spoiler....Northern Cardinal

(second place - Western Meadowlark)

a N. Cardinal on a country road eyeing a dead worm. 

FYI...when you see a cardinal, look around, it's spouse is almost always very near.

north


----------



## Northstar (May 14, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Puffin, how many sand eels can you get in your mouth, the answer lots.



kerry....great pic great post...love it!


----------



## Northstar (May 14, 2014)

djh901 said:


> I call this Mr. Blue Jay we are now old friends. He let me grab this shot a few weeks ago. Took about 3 months to get up this close. This was shot with a Canon 5D Mark III and the great 135mm L lens.



very nice shot djh!


----------



## Menace (May 14, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Puffin, how many sand eels can you get in your mouth, the answer lots.



Lovely.


----------



## customCropped (May 14, 2014)

Yes, scratch right there. Feels so good.


----------



## customCropped (May 14, 2014)

hey you, come right here. Don't make me yell at you.


----------



## Menace (May 14, 2014)

EF400, 1/1000, ISO1250m f2.8.

JPEG


----------



## IslanderMV (May 14, 2014)

Brown Thrasher - seen while off road biking. The bird just sat while I snapped off a series of great shots, Added bonus -this was a new species for me. Thrashers are declining in this area and are seldom seen. ( made my day ! )

60D, 100-400mm


----------



## 2n10 (May 14, 2014)

Northstar said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Thank you. This one and its mate were very quiet. It will be interesting to hear them call.


----------



## Northstar (May 14, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > 2n10 said:
> ...



The sandhill crane pics I posted recently were found because I heard them from far away, if I hadn't heard them I wouldn't have got the shot.


----------



## ZoeEnPhos (May 14, 2014)

Hello from Sweden! 
After seeing all your great photos of bird portraits may I also add this photo of a mute swan, that was crossing the full moon light gate @ the sea shores of the Baltic Sea, in the coastal area of Sandemar Nature Reserve on the east coast of Sweden at the time of the full moon rise over the sea on the evening of 16th of March 2014. [ Canon EOS 5D Mark II with EF300mm f/2.8 L IS II USM ]


----------



## dolina (May 14, 2014)

Naked-faced Spiderhunter (Arachnothera clarae) by alabang, on Flickr

The Naked-faced Spiderhunter (Arachnothera clarae) is a species of bird in the Nectariniidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.

Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naked-faced_Spiderhunter

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark

Settings: 1/250 f/8 800mm ISO 800


----------



## jrista (May 14, 2014)

customCropped said:


> hey you, come right here. Don't make me yell at you.



LOL! Now THAT is an awesome shot. I can't say I've ever seen a bird tongue quite that way before.


----------



## Click (May 14, 2014)

dolina said:


> Naked-faced Spiderhunter (Arachnothera clarae)




Lovely shot Paolo


----------



## Eldar (May 14, 2014)

ZoeEnPhos said:


> Hello from Sweden!
> After seeing all your great photos of bird portraits may I also add this photo of a mute swan, that was crossing the full moon light gate @ the sea shores of the Baltic Sea, in the coastal area of Sandemar Nature Reserve on the east coast of Sweden at the time of the full moon rise over the sea on the evening of 16th of March 2014. [ Canon EOS 5D Mark II with EF300mm f/2.8 L IS II USM ]


Mycket bra


----------



## Rodor (May 14, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, Rodor. Welcome to CR



Thank you Click


----------



## Rodor (May 14, 2014)

Common Redpoll - Auðnutittlingur by Rodor54 in Iceland, on Flickr


----------



## customCropped (May 15, 2014)

jrista said:


> customCropped said:
> 
> 
> > hey you, come right here. Don't make me yell at you.
> ...



Thanks jrista. I was lucky to capture the moment.


----------



## jrista (May 15, 2014)

Rodor said:


> Common Redpoll - Auðnutittlingur by Rodor54 in Iceland, on Flickr



Great shot! Perfect balance, with those wings head on like that.


----------



## jrista (May 15, 2014)

ZoeEnPhos said:


> Hello from Sweden!
> After seeing all your great photos of bird portraits may I also add this photo of a mute swan, that was crossing the full moon light gate @ the sea shores of the Baltic Sea, in the coastal area of Sandemar Nature Reserve on the east coast of Sweden at the time of the full moon rise over the sea on the evening of 16th of March 2014. [ Canon EOS 5D Mark II with EF300mm f/2.8 L IS II USM ]



Wonderfully executed! Love the way you put the band of light reflecting off the water right behind the bird's head.


----------



## jrista (May 15, 2014)

dolina said:


> The Naked-faced Spiderhunter (Arachnothera clarae) is a species of bird in the Nectariniidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.
> 
> Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.
> 
> ...



Interesting bird. Rather exotic.


----------



## shumi31 (May 15, 2014)

What a beautiful collection photos, some of them really need good timing. I wish I could take such photos!


----------



## vivivivas (May 15, 2014)

American Bitten


----------



## Click (May 15, 2014)

vivivivas said:


> American Bitten



Nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## trstromme (May 15, 2014)

Young Great Spotted Woodpecker https://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/5164094036/in/set-72157604595618059




Spotless Starling https://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/5778284278/in/set-72157604595618059




Juvenile Black-crowned Night Heron https://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/6105291995/in/set-72157604595618059




Siberean Jay https://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/8510474011/in/set-72157604595618059




Euraseian nuthatchhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/14004194628/in/set-72157604595618059

My Birds set on flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/sets/72157604595618059/
My shots on flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/trondstromme/
Any comments or critique, good or bad, is highly welcome.


----------



## dolina (May 15, 2014)

Philippine Pied Fantail (Rhipidura nigritorquis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Philippine Pied Fantail (Rhipidura nigritorquis) is a species of bird in the Rhipiduridae family. It was formerly considered conspecific with the Malaysian Pied Fantail.

It is found in the Philippines.

Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine_Pied_Fantail

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntinlupa

Settings: 1/2000 f/4 600mm ISO 6400


----------



## Click (May 15, 2014)

Very nice series, trstromme. Well done.


----------



## steven kessel (May 15, 2014)

Black Crowned Night Heron in breeding plumage that I photographed yesterday afternoon. 

Canon 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 320, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/1200


----------



## jrda2 (May 15, 2014)

trstromme said:


> Any comments or critique, good or bad, is highly welcome.



Nice set, but my favorite is the Siberean Jay - beautiful earth rust tones of the bird against the snow. 




steven kessel said:


> Black Crowned Night Heron in breeding plumage that I photographed yesterday afternoon.



Very nice! How close were you to the Heron?


----------



## steven kessel (May 16, 2014)

The limiter switch on my 400 DO has two positions, 3.5 and 8 meters. I was inside the 8 meter limit.  Usually, these birds are pretty shy but the location where I found this one is man-made lake in a public park on Tucson, Arizona's west side. Periodically, the lake is stocked with fish and that attracts both wading birds and fishermen. They coexist amicably, the fishermen don't bother the birds and the birds get very used to people. So, it's an ideal place to photograph ducks and wading birds, including Great Blue Herons, Great Egrets, Black Crowned Night Herons, and Neotropic Cormorants.


----------



## dolina (May 16, 2014)

Black-crowned Night Heron (Nycticorax nycticorax) by alabang, on Flickr

The black-crowned night heron (Nycticorax nycticorax), commonly abbreviated to just night heron in Eurasia, is a medium-sized heron found throughout a large part of the world, except in the coldest regions and Australasia (where it is replaced by the closely related rufous night heron, with which it has hybridized in the area of contact).

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black-crowned_Night_Heron

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valenzuela,_Philippines

Settings: 1/1600 f/4.5 500mm ISO 1600


----------



## Click (May 16, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Black Crowned Night Heron in breeding plumage that I photographed yesterday afternoon.



Great shot Steven.


----------



## HankMD (May 16, 2014)

jrda2 said:


> trstromme said:
> 
> 
> > Any comments or critique, good or bad, is highly welcome.
> ...



+1!

Rodor's Common Redpoll - Auðnutittlingur is also pretty amazing.

Below is a Tree Sparrow from a few days ago (6D + Tammy 1/160s f/8 600mm ISO 640):


 via Flickr


----------



## HankMD (May 16, 2014)

dolina said:


> Naked-faced Spiderhunter (Arachnothera clarae) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> The Naked-faced Spiderhunter (Arachnothera clarae) is a species of bird in the Nectariniidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.
> 
> ...



Dolina, as a fan of your work I hope one day you'd share with us how you go about getting your shots. One thing I do know is you don't go camo in order to avoid getting shot  Here in Taiwan, though, it's something of a fashion statement for hardcore bird photogs to wear full or semi-camo. Anyway, please keep posting!



customCropped said:


> Yes, scratch right there. Feels so good.



Creative perspective with fantastic details -- that it makes me think of Angry Bird is an unfortunate distraction :-[


----------



## dolina (May 16, 2014)

HankMD said:


> Dolina, as a fan of your work I hope one day you'd share with us how you go about getting your shots. One thing I do know is you don't go camo in order to avoid getting shot  Here in Taiwan, though, it's something of a fashion statement for hardcore bird photogs to wear full or semi-camo. Anyway, please keep posting!


Hank thank you!

If you want to stay in one piece you do not use camo while in the Philippines. I can explain it to you fully but I'd probably offend one set of people or another.

What is important to keep in mind are the basics. These are namely food, water and shelter. If you figure that out then you're set.

Knowing animal behaviour is key as well. Like people they are creatures of habit and have routines.

Practice, practice and more practice. If you have a background as a hunter or poacher then you're a far better birder than I will ever be. I used to go birding every week when I first started but recently I only go birding once a month if I am lucky.

Having a network of birding friends helps whether they be bird watchers or bird photographers. Being a member of a birding org helps but it isn't a prerequisite.

A lot of foreign birders find Philippine birds the most challenging to enjoy the hobby/sport. Through hard learned experience Philippine birds know to avoid Filipinos as my countrymen often have no source of livelihood but to hunt and eat the birds or else go hungry, poach the birds for pet collectors and traditional medicines. Habitat loss due to illegal loggers who just clear cut tropical rainforest to try to satisfy the demand for fresh lumber.

In a nutshell the Philippine birds are ******* to be only found in zoos, museums or in my photos.


----------



## JPAZ (May 16, 2014)

Little guys in a tree in the Tiger Preserve in Peryar (Southern India). Taken with a 5diii, 200mm, 1/50, f/7.1, iso 5000. Don't know what they were (species) but it looked pretty cool. This is a crop form a larger image.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2014)

Very nice shot JPAZ


----------



## Eldar (May 16, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Little guys in a tree in the Tiger Preserve in Peryar (Southern India). Taken with a 5diii, 200mm, 1/50, f/7.1, iso 5000. Don't know what they were (species) but it looked pretty cool. This is a crop form a larger image.


I believe these are young Caprimulgus/nightjars. In Norway we call them Night Ravens. Very cool birds and a very cool image!


----------



## Menace (May 16, 2014)

SOOC jpeg.


----------



## Colonel H (May 16, 2014)

Turkey Vulture near Placerville, California. Taken several years ago with a Canon 350D, 75-300mm. Not nearly as technically perfect as most shots in this thread but I was just starting to get into photography.


----------



## Cog (May 16, 2014)

Eastern Kingbird in the meadow:




Tree swallow:


----------



## IslanderMV (May 17, 2014)

Laughing Gull - in breeding plumage.
Taken from kayak.

100-400 at 400mm 1/1600 at f7.1 ISO 320


----------



## dolina (May 17, 2014)

Philippine Pied Fantail (Rhipidura nigritorquis) by alabang, on Flickr

Settings: 1/800 f/4.5 600mm ISO 6400


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 18, 2014)

Love all the shots of late. We're just getting leaves out now so I'm looking forward to more birds but there still isn't much. However, I did get this vistor to my deck a few minutes ago so it helped make my day.

6D 300 II 640th F9 ISO 800

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 18, 2014)

One more of this striking redhead!

Jack


----------



## Click (May 18, 2014)

Nice close-up Jack


----------



## dolina (May 18, 2014)

Awesome closeup Jack.




Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) is a distinctively coloured, highly dispersive, medium-sized rail of the family Rallidae. This species comprises several subspecies found throughout much of Australasia and the south-west Pacific region, including the Philippines (where it is known as Tikling), New Guinea, Australia, New Zealand (where it is known as the Banded Rail or Moho-pereru in Māori),[2] and numerous smaller islands, covering a range of latitudes from the tropics to the Subantarctic.

It is a largely terrestrial bird the size of a small domestic chicken, with mainly brown upperparts, finely banded black and white underparts, a white eyebrow, chestnut band running from the bill round the nape, with a buff band on the breast. It utilises a range of moist or wetland habitats with low, dense vegetation for cover. It is usually quite shy but may become very tame and bold in some circumstances, such as in island resorts within the Great Barrier Reef region.[3]

The Buff-banded Rail is an omnivorous scavenger which feeds on a range of terrestrial invertebrates and small vertebrates, seeds, fallen fruit and other vegetable matter, as well as carrion and refuse. Its nest is usually situated in dense grassy or reedy vegetation close to water, with a clutch size of 3-4. Although some island populations may be threatened, or even exterminated, by introduced predators, the species as a whole appears to be safe and its conservation status is considered to be of Least Concern.

Philippine Birds

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buff-banded_Rail

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candaba,_Pampanga

Settings: 1/500 f/5.6 800mm ISO 160

Retina Display: http://500px.com/photo/70801899/buff-banded-rail-(gallirallus-philippensis)-by-paolo-dolina


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 18, 2014)

Thanks guys, now pls some more birds out my way. 

The YB sapsuckers are back though. Fairly heavy crop. Won't be long until she finds sap at my mountain ash trees (POOR trees)

Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2014)

I like to see birds eating well at their equivalent of Michelin 3 star restaurants. The first taken yesterday on the 5DIII + 300/2.8 2xTC at 600mm f/5.6 iso640 is a Chiffchaff in the woods. The second was taken a few minutes ago of a blackbird high up on the roof, taken with the Tammy 150-600 at f/8 using the 70D at iso 320. Remarkably both of them could sing with their mouths full.

Both hand held and 100% crops. Whatever anyone says to the contrary, the Tammy on a crop is pretty good.


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2014)

I use the telephoto lenses as telescopes for most of the time rather than a 'scope on a tripod or a pair of binoculars. Yesterday I was studying a pair of great crested grebes far away on a lake. My wife thought there were chicks on the back of one, see through binoculars. When I looked through the blow-up on the 5DIII screen (300/2.8 x2) I could just make out the chicks and see they were being fed with small fish. These are not publication quality photos but they are great for bird spotting.

These are tiny 100% crops


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 18, 2014)

AlanF - right on - good points, it's not just about the photograph 

Jack


----------



## Eldar (May 18, 2014)

Nice images Alan. This is one of my favorite birds.

This is a 2 day old Great Crested Grebe, learning how to eat fish 
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII
1/500s, f10, ISO1000


----------



## Eldar (May 18, 2014)

2 days old Eurasian Coot chickens, with looks only a mother can love 
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII
1/500s, f11, ISO800


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2014)

The one of the crested grebe chick is simply wow!


----------



## Curl (May 18, 2014)

Baby Goslings captured this morning. Just north of Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Click (May 18, 2014)

Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## Northstar (May 18, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Nice images Alan. This is one of my favorite birds.
> 
> This is a 2 day old Great Crested Grebe, learning how to eat fish
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII
> 1/500s, f10, ISO1000



once again elder, wow! very interesting image and great capture!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 18, 2014)

WOW from me too for all the nice shots of late.

Jack


----------



## dolina (May 19, 2014)

Spotted Wood Kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) by alabang, on Flickr

The Spotted Wood Kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) is a species of bird in the Alcedinidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.
Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotted_Wood_Kingfisher

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark

Settings: 0.125 sec (1/8) f/2.8 400mm ISO 160


----------



## Click (May 19, 2014)

Beautiful colored bird. 8) Well done Paolo.


----------



## mackguyver (May 19, 2014)

*Thirsty Macaw (captive)* at the Jacksonville Zoo & Gardens 1D X + 300 f/2.8L IS II - f/2.8, 1/1000s, ISO 2000:


----------



## Cog (May 19, 2014)




----------



## steven kessel (May 20, 2014)

Yellow-eyed Junco with lunch.

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/1200


----------



## dolina (May 20, 2014)

Philippine Eagle (Pithecophaga jefferyi) by alabang, on Flickr

The Philippine Eagle (Pithecophaga jefferyi), also known as the Monkey-eating Eagle, is an eagle of the family Accipitridae endemic to forests in the Philippines. It has brown and white-coloured plumage, and a shaggy crest, and generally measures 86 to 102 cm (2.82 to 3.35 ft) in length and weighs 4.7 to 8.0 kilograms (10.4 to 17.6 lb). It is considered the largest of the extant eagles in the world in terms of length, with the Steller's Sea Eagle and the Harpy Eagle being larger in terms of weight and bulk.[2][3] Among the rarest and most powerful birds in the world, it has been declared the Philippine national bird.[4] It is critically endangered, mainly due to massive loss of habitat due to deforestation in most of its range. Killing a Philippine Eagle is punishable under Philippine law by 12 years in jail and heavy fines.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine_eagle

Location: http://www.philippineeagle.org/

Settings: 1/160 f/8 500mm ISO 3200

Note: This is a captive animal being cared for by a duly legal organisation tasked in its conservation. Pls do not picket me.


----------



## Eldar (May 21, 2014)

Ma Mallard looking after her bunch of 9 1-day olds in the late afternoon sun. Charming sight 
1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x at 377mm
1/500s, f9.0, ISO320


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 21, 2014)

Wonderful Eldar, can't you just see the pride in her eyes.

Another Pileated woodpecker visited me today but in the bush in my back yard so there was more clutter but it's still a thrill to be around these big guys.

6D 300 X2 1000th F6.3 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## Eldar (May 21, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wonderful Eldar, can't you just see the pride in her eyes.
> 
> Another Pileated woodpecker visited me today but in the bush in my back yard so there was more clutter but it's still a thrill to be around these big guys.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jack, I agree, you can see that this is one proud mother 

We have pileated woodpecker here also, but I have never (not because I haven´t tried) been able to get a decent shot of one. Either too far away or too much vegetation. You seem to have them almost in your lap


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 21, 2014)

Eldar, glad to hear you've never shot one.  

You seem to have everything else in your lap! I'll trade.

Jack


----------



## Menace (May 21, 2014)

400mm, f6.3, 1/640, ISO 2000.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 21, 2014)

Bonaparte's Gull, in full breeding plumage. - 

100-400 at 400mm ISO 250, f/7.1, 1/1600

Not usually seen in our area, a flock of about 300 birds migrated through. ( we see the fall migration in non-breeding trim.)


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2014)

Canada goose and red-winged blackbird


----------



## Click (May 21, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Ma Mallard looking after her bunch of 9 1-day olds in the late afternoon sun. Charming sight
> 1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x at 377mm
> 1/500s, f9.0, ISO320




Lovely shot Eldar


----------



## Eldar (May 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Ma Mallard looking after her bunch of 9 1-day olds in the late afternoon sun. Charming sight
> ...


Thanks Click, it´s easy to be a photographer, when your models are as photogenic as these


----------



## Skatol (May 21, 2014)

dolina said:


> Philippine Eagle (Pithecophaga jefferyi) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> The Philippine Eagle (Pithecophaga jefferyi), also known as the Monkey-eating Eagle, is an eagle of the family Accipitridae endemic to forests in the Philippines. It has brown and white-coloured plumage, and a shaggy crest, and generally measures 86 to 102 cm (2.82 to 3.35 ft) in length and weighs 4.7 to 8.0 kilograms (10.4 to 17.6 lb). It is considered the largest of the extant eagles in the world in terms of length, with the Steller's Sea Eagle and the Harpy Eagle being larger in terms of weight and bulk.[2][3] Among the rarest and most powerful birds in the world, it has been declared the Philippine national bird.[4] It is critically endangered, mainly due to massive loss of habitat due to deforestation in most of its range. Killing a Philippine Eagle is punishable under Philippine law by 12 years in jail and heavy fines.
> 
> ...



Of all your posts this is my favorite so far. I really enjoy your photos along with the detailed descriptions. Keep up the incredible work.


----------



## lion rock (May 21, 2014)

Jack,
Great photo of the woodpecker. Really nice.
Have them in our neighborhood, but for some reason, except for the first few years since we move to our current home, they are not visiting our yard very muck anymore. I hear them in the mornings when walking our dogs. See them flying about, but never when I have my camera.
Hope you get to shoot more of them and post your photos.
-r


----------



## IslanderMV (May 21, 2014)

Roseate Terns courting.

Seeing the rose "wash" is hard on the beach, high clouds diffused the sun and set up the shot for me. 
Taken from kayak.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 21, 2014)

Shorebirds, yesterday from Kayak trip. Was able to get close to some trusting birds.

1 Black-bellied Plover
2 Willet closeup


----------



## bjd (May 21, 2014)

Some Woodpecker closeups!


----------



## bjd (May 21, 2014)

And a Sparrow closeup.


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2014)

Fishing buddies.


----------



## Click (May 22, 2014)

Great series IslanderMV 8)


----------



## knoxone (May 22, 2014)

A couple wood peckers. Downy and red-bellied.


----------



## lion rock (May 22, 2014)

bjd and knoxone,
Nice photos.

I found a pic of a pileated woodpecker in my collection taken in 2008 with my first dSLR and a kit 75-300mm. Unfortunately, there were branches between me and the bird. The picture is cropped to about 50%.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 22, 2014)

And that was the daddy, lion rock , very nice. Hope I see one too. They remind me of something prehistoric when they fly.

Jack


----------



## Menace (May 22, 2014)

Crusty old bird!

EF400 2.8 IS (V1), 1/2000, ISO 640 @f2.8


----------



## lion rock (May 22, 2014)

Jack,
They are beautiful birds, not elegant flyer, really a lousy call. But, beautiful bird. I saw one demolish a fallen tree trunk in 20 minutes. 
I'm have breakfast now on my deck and I heard them calling, just a bit far and can't see them. I live adjacent to the Jefferson National Forest. So, there are quite a few birds around, the pileated ones as well. Too bad they're kind of shy to approach them.
-r


----------



## dolina (May 22, 2014)

Philippine Duck (Anas luzonica) by alabang, on Flickr

The Philippine Duck (Anas luzonica) is a large dabbling duck of the genus Anas. It is endemic to the Philippines. As few as 5,000 may remain. Overhunting and habitat loss has contributed to its decline.

It has a black crown, nape and eye stripe, with a cinnamon head and neck. Rest of body is greyish brown with a bright green speculum. Its legs are greyish brown, and its bill is blue grey.

It eats shrimp, fish, insects, and vegetation, and it frequents all types of wetlands.

Philippine Birds

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine_Duck

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candaba,_Pampanga


----------



## Cog (May 22, 2014)




----------



## knoxone (May 22, 2014)

Carolina wrens - on two different days


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2014)

Pelican landing


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2014)

Common crow


----------



## Eldar (May 23, 2014)

Cog said:


>


Lovely images Cog! I shoot a lot of "unspectacular" birds myself and it gives me great joy when I manage to capture images like these. They have this peaceful quality to them, that I cannot explain. Beautiful bokeh!


----------



## HankMD (May 23, 2014)

dolina said:


> HankMD said:
> 
> 
> > Dolina, as a fan of your work I hope one day you'd share with us how you go about getting your shots. One thing I do know is you don't go camo in order to avoid getting shot  Here in Taiwan, though, it's something of a fashion statement for hardcore bird photogs to wear full or semi-camo. Anyway, please keep posting!
> ...



Thanks for sharing, Dolina, both your portraits and your advice. Practice is definitely a must. It's something I'd like to do more, time permitting. 

Yesterday, on my way back from the dentist, I decided to re-visit this small strip of relatively diverse ecology where herons, egrets, kingfishers, black drongos, and others could be counted on to show up. Well, it's mostly gone now. The new "soundscape" is of insects and a few swallows. (Okay, I saw one BCNH.) While this was just on a very small, local scale, it's not difficult to imagine a future where bird photographers will have to work much harder to find their favorite subjects.

Regarding your work I particularly enjoy the "bird-in-context" style. Although I do love subject isolation ("bird-and-the-perch"), sometimes it can be a bit dry and uninformative. When the perch is a setup, well, the ecological context is just gone. I suspect both approaches have their places.

Below is a recent (mid-May) shot of a Yellow-bellied Prinia (Prinia flaviventris). It is a bird found in the Indian Subcontinent and Southeast Asia. They "eat insects for which they forage actively among low bushes or tall grass. These active, slender birds may hop up grass stems to scan the surroundings, making lively and loud calls. But at the slightest sign of danger, they dive down into the tall grass, or flies low over the grass-tops for a short distance before dropping into cover." (naturia.per.sg)

Note I could have -- should have -- used a lower ISO, but I was trying to capture BIF (yes, with a 6D) when the subject suddenly hopped onto the grass stem. As it often happens, in the moment of excitement techniques go out of the door.

6D, ISO 800, 600mm, f/6.3, 1/4000



Yellow-bellied Prinia (Prinia flaviventris)




Pheasant-tailed Jacana (Hydrophasianus chirurgus)

This seems to be woodpecker week 8) So here's an acrobatic Grey-capped Pygmy Woodpecker:



Grey-capped Woodpecker Curled Up


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2014)

tawny frogmouths australia


----------



## Click (May 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> tawny frogmouths australia



Really cute. Nice shot Mark.


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2014)

Pelican preening on river bank


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2014)

American goldfinch


----------



## Cog (May 24, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Lovely images Cog! I shoot a lot of "unspectacular" birds myself and it gives me great joy when I manage to capture images like these. They have this peaceful quality to them, that I cannot explain. Beautiful bokeh!


Thank you, Eldar!


----------



## Valvebounce (May 24, 2014)

Hi Folks.
Lots of great pictures, great inspiration. Inspired me to subject you all to some of mine! :-[

I was driving home and saw a bit of a commotion, I think whichever one was sitting at the nest didn't want to leave so they were squabbling about it, whilst I was queuing for lights I spotted the nest so went back later with camera gear, here are some of what I got. All taken with Sigma 150-500 @ 500mm, tried not to intrude and didn't go anywhere near as close s staff would. 

The circle of life.



IMG_5239 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Mum what's that big eye looking at us?



IMG_5236 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Where you going mum?



IMG_5244 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Ok now I'm tired of you standing there.



IMG_5237 by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Cog (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Don Haines (May 24, 2014)

And now a bit of cuteness....


----------



## Don Haines (May 24, 2014)

Female and Male wood ducks.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 25, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Female and Male wood ducks.



Great shots - I like the female best, males get all the attention.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 25, 2014)

Ruddy Turnstone - 

100-400mm at 400mm 1/1600, ISO 320, f/6.3


----------



## Click (May 25, 2014)

Very nice series Don. I really like the wood duck. (male)


----------



## Eldar (May 25, 2014)

Grey owl in moonlight.
1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @560mm


----------



## sanjosedave (May 26, 2014)

60D with 70-200 and 430II flash at high speed sync; San Jose. A little LR5.x and some Define


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 26, 2014)

A first for me on Friday - Rose-breasted Grosbeak male. He was singing a most beautiful song that caused us to keep looking, far up in a poplar tree. Pretty heavy crop but I'm satisfied.

1D2 300 X2 2000th F8 ISO 400

Jack


----------



## Click (May 26, 2014)

Nice one Jack.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 26, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Grey owl in moonlight.
> 1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @560mm



That's nice. Love the mood!


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2014)

1. Male red-winged blackbird singing for a mate.
2. American goldfinch with a mouthful.

7D with 300 f/4L + 1.4x extender III


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2014)

Female red-winged blackbird. I posted this earlier but decided it needed some adjustments.


----------



## Gilbo65 (May 26, 2014)

Still one of my favourites. Just love the fact this Kestrel was looking at me as I took the shot. Good clarity for a zoom plus x2 extender combination. ( I've now sold the extender for a 400mm f/5.6 L)



Kestrel Hunting Over Hayle Dunes, Cornwall by gilbo65, on Flickr


----------



## sanjosedave (May 27, 2014)

Western Scrub-Jay.

6D, 70-200, 2x teleconverter, popped high sync flash, low power, 430II

ISO 3200, 140mm, f5.6, 1/1600

LR5.x, Define 2, Color fx 4.0


----------



## RAKAMRAK (May 27, 2014)

Here is one that I took recently.


----------



## Eldar (May 27, 2014)

Moonlit Snow Owl
1DX, 200-400 4L IS 1.4x @448mm
1/60s, f5.6, ISO1600


----------



## Click (May 27, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Moonlit Snow Owl
> 1DX, 200-400 4L IS 1.4x @448mm
> 1/60s, f5.6, ISO1600



Awesome!


----------



## mackguyver (May 27, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Moonlit Snow Owl
> 1DX, 200-400 4L IS 1.4x @448mm
> 1/60s, f5.6, ISO1600


Eldar, wow, this is an amazing photo! I think it's one of if not the best of yours that I've seen, which is saying something given the quality of your photos.


----------



## HankMD (May 28, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Moonlit Snow Owl
> 1DX, 200-400 4L IS 1.4x @448mm
> 1/60s, f5.6, ISO1600



Absolutely beautiful. The partial yellow-green bokeh adds to the mystery


----------



## Eldar (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for your comments. Much appreciated. The difficulty with this one was its white feathers. It is so white that it almost looked self illuminating. I had to underexpose a lot to get the details in its feathers.


----------



## JPAZ (May 28, 2014)

The eyes against the white and black feathers are remarkable. Great shot (but I kind of like your other Grey Owl a little better, not because of any technical thing, but the mood that photo evokes). All of the shots are gorgeous.


----------



## Menace (May 29, 2014)

EF400, 1/1250, ISO400, f2.8


----------



## Eldar (May 29, 2014)

Menace said:


> EF400, 1/1250, ISO400, f2.8


Very nice Menace!


----------



## Click (May 29, 2014)

Menace said:


> EF400, 1/1250, ISO400, f2.8



Lovely shot. Well done.


----------



## Menace (May 30, 2014)

Click said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > EF400, 1/1250, ISO400, f2.8
> ...



Thanks both Eldar, Click


----------



## Cog (May 30, 2014)

Just a Canada goose (while Mom is on the nest, Dad has some rest)


----------



## Cog (May 30, 2014)

More waterfowl:


----------



## Click (May 30, 2014)

Very nice series Cog.


----------



## Northstar (May 30, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Moonlit Snow Owl
> 1DX, 200-400 4L IS 1.4x @448mm
> 1/60s, f5.6, ISO1600



Wow! Superb!


----------



## wopbv4 (May 30, 2014)

Blue Wren, West Australia.
7D, 70-200 F2.8 II +2.0X, iso 1000, F9, 1/250


----------



## wopbv4 (May 30, 2014)

I just love these birds, they have so much fun and they live in "families", mostly they group at seven to eight birds
1DX, 70-200 F2.8 II, 1.4X, iso 100, F8, 1/250 plus EX-600 flash with Better Beamer


----------



## wopbv4 (May 30, 2014)

One more


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2014)

Cedar waxwings dining on the blossom petals of my crabapple tree.


----------



## Click (May 30, 2014)

wopbv4 said:


> Blue Wren, West Australia.
> 7D, 70-200 F2.8 II +2.0X, iso 1000, F9, 1/250





wopbv4 said:


> I just love these birds, they have so much fun and they live in "families", mostly they group at seven to eight birds
> 1DX, 70-200 F2.8 II, 1.4X, iso 100, F8, 1/250 plus EX-600 flash with Better Beamer



Nice series. I especially like the Blue Wren. Well done.


----------



## bjd (May 30, 2014)

Fledgling Nuthatch


----------



## candyman (May 30, 2014)

wopbv4 said:


> Blue Wren, West Australia.
> 7D, 70-200 F2.8 II +2.0X, iso 1000, F9, 1/250



Beautiful. Excellent picture!


----------



## bjd (May 30, 2014)

I think I've got something stuck in my teeth! (Beak)
Our Garden thrush.


----------



## mdmphoto (May 30, 2014)

It's Heron season in Chicagoland, apparently. Bear with me, I researched these myself so the names may not be quite right. The top one is a Little Blue Heron; the other two shots are Black-Crowned Night Herons...


----------



## bseitz234 (May 30, 2014)

One from this morning: 
EF 50 1.4 USM @ f/2, 1/1000 sec, ISO 200:


----------



## mdmphoto (May 30, 2014)

Monk Parakeets, Eastern Kingbird...


----------



## bseitz234 (May 30, 2014)

One more I liked, mostly for mom making it into the frame with a watchful eye: 
EF 28 1.8 USM @ f/2, 1/1600 sec, ISO 200


----------



## Cog (May 30, 2014)

Eastern Kingbird (mistaken for a kingfisher from a distance)


----------



## mdmphoto (May 30, 2014)

Great Blue Heron at lunch, Cardinal.


----------



## Click (May 30, 2014)

bseitz234 said:


> One from this morning:
> EF 50 1.4 USM @ f/2, 1/1000 sec, ISO 200:



So cute. I like this shot


----------



## Eldar (May 30, 2014)

Excellent shots of the Mallards bseitz234!

Here´s a water drinking Japanese Crane
1DX, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @560mm
1/1250, f5.6, ISO125


----------



## wopbv4 (May 31, 2014)

Herrons are interesting!
Which Photo was the first in the sequence?


----------



## Kerry B (May 31, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Moonlit Snow Owl
> 1DX, 200-400 4L IS 1.4x @448mm
> 1/60s, f5.6, ISO1600
> That a stunning image, love it.


----------



## Menace (May 31, 2014)

Gannet - West Auckland, New Zealand.

400mm, 1/1000, ISO1000, f2.8, CP filter


----------



## apacheebest (May 31, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Adding a few from my side too 

01)






02)





03)





04)





Have A Good Day,

Anil George


----------



## surapon (May 31, 2014)

My Birds Portrait.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## AlanF (May 31, 2014)

I had a day of a committee meeting (yes, on a Saturday for an organization of which I am hon treasurer) but managed to nip out for an hour to the University Library and catch the peregrine falcon for a second time on its tower some 45m above the ground. The light was better than last week and the images much better, especially showing the eyes. I took 334 photos of which 330 were tack sharp - a tribute to the 5DIII attached to the 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTCIII hand held at f/8. Processed in DxO with no PP except 0.9 pixel at 100% sharpening of RAW. Here are three of my favourites. All are 100% crops, with the bird occupying only 400x400 pixels. What an incredible lens.


----------



## Click (May 31, 2014)

surapon said:


> My Birds Portrait.
> Enjoy
> Surapon



Very nice series Mr. Surapon. On the third picture, the bird looks like an airliner on final approach.

Well done Sir.


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2014)

Menace said:


> Gannet - West Auckland, New Zealand.
> 
> 400mm, 1/1000, ISO1000, f2.8, CP filter




Hi, Menace. This appears to be a herring gull.


----------



## SevenDUser (Jun 1, 2014)

Canon 70D; Tamron 150-600


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2014)

1. Male Wilson's Phalarope (I think)
2. Female Wilson's Phalarope (I know)

The female was spinning about on the water to stir up insects and insect larvae.


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2014)

dpc said:


> 1. Male Wilson's Phalarope (I think)
> 2. Female Wilson's Phalarope (I know)
> 
> The female was spinning about on the water to stir up insects and insect larvae.



Very nice shots dpc. I especially like the Female.


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Male Wilson's Phalarope (I think)
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Cog (Jun 1, 2014)

Eastern Bluebird with a catch:


----------



## Cog (Jun 1, 2014)

Tree Swallows:


----------



## Menace (Jun 1, 2014)

dpc said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Gannet - West Auckland, New Zealand.
> ...



Hello dpc, 

Thanks for you comment - I have checked my info again - check out the link below:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australasian_Gannet

Regards.


----------



## jrda2 (Jun 1, 2014)

Menace said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...



Menace,
Always enjoy your pics, but have to agree with dpc..your pic is of a gull, not a gannet. Look at the bill shape and coloration...not a blue-grey bill as seen on a gannet. Also the head shape and eye is that of a gull. Hope this helps.


----------



## Menace (Jun 1, 2014)

jrda2 said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Thanks guys


----------



## MJB (Jun 1, 2014)

Lilac Breasted Roller in the Kruger National Park, taken with 5D MkIII, EF 70-200 f/2.8L II + 2x III.


----------



## HankMD (Jun 1, 2014)

wopbv4 said:


> Blue Wren, West Australia.
> 7D, 70-200 F2.8 II +2.0X, iso 1000, F9, 1/250



Remarkable bird, the non-breeding plumage is lovely captured


----------



## HankMD (Jun 1, 2014)

wopbv4 said:


> I just love these birds, they have so much fun and they live in "families", mostly they group at seven to eight birds
> 1DX, 70-200 F2.8 II, 1.4X, iso 100, F8, 1/250 plus EX-600 flash with Better Beamer



I especially like the second one in the series. You really have captured the frolicking ;D


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2014)

MJB said:


> Lilac Breasted Roller in the Kruger National Park, taken with 5D MkIII, EF 70-200 f/2.8L II + 2x III.




Beautiful shot MJB. Welcome to CR


----------



## wopbv4 (Jun 1, 2014)

HankMD said:


> wopbv4 said:
> 
> 
> > I just love these birds, they have so much fun and they live in "families", mostly they group at seven to eight birds
> ...



Thanks very much !!
I grew up in the Netherlands and moved to West Australia some ten years ago. The wildlife, especially the birds are amazing. Furthermore, the night sky, the Milky Way is just incredible.

I am still saving for a 400 F2.8 or 600 F4.0, just can't make up my mind as a do a lot of sports photography


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2014)

1. Canada goose goslings out for a swim.
2. Goslings being shepherded by an adult. The geese breed around a sewage lagoon, thus the large black pipe in the background which is part of the sewage treatment system. Unfortunately, I was unable to get into a position that would eliminate the pipe from the picture. I wouldn't think this would be the most salubrious environment to live in, but the birds seem to love it.


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2014)

1. Swainson's thrush
2. Mallard dabbling for lunch


----------



## Menace (Jun 2, 2014)

About to take off...

400mm, 1/1000, ISO1250, f2.8


----------



## surapon (Jun 2, 2014)

My Birds portrait.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 2, 2014)

My Birds portrait.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Eldar (Jun 2, 2014)

Peregrine
1DX, 200-400 f4L 1.4x @ 400mm
1/160s, f5.0, ISO4000


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2014)

Robin bathing.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Peregrine
> 1DX, 200-400 f4L 1.4x @ 400mm
> 1/160s, f5.0, ISO4000




Very nice Eldar


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 3, 2014)

Red Wing Blackbird, strutting his stuff.

5Diii, 400DO, ISO 320, aperture preferred, f7.1 @ 1/1000


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 3, 2014)

Common Tern on the beach

f/8, ISO 250, 1/1250 at 400mm


----------



## traingineer (Jun 3, 2014)

First try at bird photography. 

I _think_ both birds are American robins


----------



## Cog (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2014)

Female mallard resting.


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Common Tern on the beach
> 
> f/8, ISO 250, 1/1250 at 400mm



Nice one Islander.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 3, 2014)

Golden Goose by Philip DiResta, on Flickr


----------



## Cog (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> A couple of photos from Trout Lake in Yellowstone. No otters but a couple of cooperative waterfowl. I hadn't noticed the serrations on the golden eye's beak before - the better to hold the fish, I guess.
> 
> 7D, 500mm IS USM, iso 400



Very nice series Bill. Well done.


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 4, 2014)

7D, 100-400L, ISO 200, F/5.6

Lesser Goldfinch




Black-chinned Hummingbird








Dark-eyed Junco




Western Wood-Pewee




Red-breasted Nuthatch at ISO 400




Great Horned Owl fledglings


----------



## J.R. (Jun 4, 2014)

Shot yesterday - 6D + 70-200II


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2014)

2n10 said:


> 7D, 100-400L, ISO 200, F/5.6



Great series. I especially like the Western Wood-Pewee.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 4, 2014)

A few from past few days...7D,100-400L, EXIF on Flickr 



BCN Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron with Tilapia by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron with Tilapia by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron with Tilapia by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron with Tilapia by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jun 4, 2014)

Nature is very impressive....
Great series!


----------



## Pappa Smurf (Jun 4, 2014)

Sparrow Hawk taken through double glazing from my kitchen.


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 5, 2014)

Pappa Smurf, what you call a "Sparrow Hawk" looks like a juvenile Cooper's Hawk to me. They're quite common where I live. Here's a juvenile that I photographed recently.


----------



## Pappa Smurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Steven. Yes they do look similar but it's definitely a Sparrow hawk as the birds around here will confirm 

See here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasian_sparrowhawk

Nice shot by the way.


----------



## TheJock (Jun 5, 2014)

The Sparrowhawk (as in the photo from PapaSmurf, this one’s a male, the female has a greyish plumage) is mostly seen in northern Europe areas (UK etc) and is named the _Accipiter nisus_, the Coopers Hawk is _Accipiter cooperii_. Hawks (Raptors) are one of the hardest to tell apart, loving the images folks


----------



## Menace (Jun 5, 2014)

A close up


----------



## MJB (Jun 5, 2014)

Another from the Kruger National Park, 5D MKIII, 70-200 f/2.8 II + 2x III


----------



## Pappa Smurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Cracking shot. You wouldn't want to argue with him/her !


----------



## candyman (Jun 5, 2014)

Pappa Smurf said:


> Cracking shot. You wouldn't want to argue with him/her !


+1
Wonderful shot!


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2014)

MJB said:


> Another from the Kruger National Park, 5D MKIII, 70-200 f/2.8 II + 2x III



Great shot.


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 5, 2014)

Fledgling Red Tail, giving me the eye.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/800


----------



## candyman (Jun 5, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Fledgling Red Tail, giving me the eye.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/800


Beautiful Steven


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Fledgling Red Tail, giving me the eye.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/800



Awesome. Well done Steven.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jun 6, 2014)

Taken in the forest. Enjoying a fresh nut


----------



## mpeeps (Jun 6, 2014)

Wild Turkey...


----------



## jrista (Jun 6, 2014)

mpeeps said:


> Wild Turkey...



Great shot! Love it!


----------



## mpeeps (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes, you can really see where birds evolved from dinosaurs!! Thanks, Mike


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 7, 2014)

Vermillion Flycatcher. This species is primarily native to Mexico and Latin America but can be seen in a narrow strip along the Arizona-Mexco border and in south Texas. I photographed this bird in a public park in Tucson.

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, aperture preferred, f6.3 @ 1/1000


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely shot Steven.


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2014)

Pelican doing a belly flop in the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 7, 2014)

American Oystercatcher and chick. ( hiding from predators )

adult 100-400mm at 400mm f/8, 1/1250, ISO250
chick 100-400mm at 400mm f/7.1, 1/1600, ISO400


----------



## mpeeps (Jun 7, 2014)

I really like the red-ringed eyes on OC's...beautiful...west coast?


----------



## wopbv4 (Jun 7, 2014)

Black Neck Stork


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 7, 2014)

The sun came out five minutes later, figures. Jim


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 7, 2014)

mpeeps said:


> I really like the red-ringed eyes on OC's...beautiful...west coast?



Oystercatcher eyes are striking. This an east coast bird on the island of Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2014)

Landing


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> American Oystercatcher and chick. ( hiding from predators )
> 
> adult 100-400mm at 400mm f/8, 1/1250, ISO250
> chick 100-400mm at 400mm f/7.1, 1/1600, ISO400



Very nice series. I especially like the American Oystercatcher.


----------



## candyman (Jun 7, 2014)

dpc said:


> Landing



O, very nice!


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2014)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Landing
> ...




Thanks. I love taking pictures of pelicans. They're quite easy to snap and their large size certainly helps.


----------



## Aaron77 (Jun 7, 2014)

Angry Bird!


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2014)

Cool close-up.


----------



## candyman (Jun 7, 2014)

Aaron77 said:


> Angry Bird!



Wow excellent shot - good timing.....and run away & hide ;D


----------



## Aaron77 (Jun 7, 2014)

Click said:


> Cool close-up.



Thanks


----------



## Aaron77 (Jun 7, 2014)

candyman said:


> Aaron77 said:
> 
> 
> > Angry Bird!
> ...



Thanks man. Great what an 1100d and 50mm1.8 can do.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 7, 2014)

Least Terns courting.

In the world of Terns, size does matter.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jun 8, 2014)

Bird by a lake


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jun 8, 2014)

I had to manually focus and took a number of shots but this one came out the best! Slight cropping.


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Least Terns courting.
> 
> In the world of Terns, size does matter.




Very nice shot Islander


----------



## Synkka (Jun 8, 2014)

Willie wagtail tail wagging



wagtail by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Jun 8, 2014)

A hawk family lives around my house and he often comes to the trees in and around the garden. Yesterday he was eating a garden lizard and screaming at the top of his lungs. I guess he thought that it was tasty! Take a look. Personally, I'd pass 

Shot with 5D3 firmware 1.2.3 with Magic Lantern http://www.magiclantern.fm/. I have been shooting with Dual ISO turned on and it gives me good results! Take a look at the thread http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=7139.0 that describes the feature, and the thread http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=7402.0 where you can see pictures taken with dual ISO.

The first one was shot with a 100-200L @200mm, ISO 100/1600, F/8, 1/250
The second one was shot with a 100-400L @400mm with a 1.4x so @560mm, ISO 400/6400, F/8, 1/200
I left the exif on so you can see but imgur.com kills it .

I was shooting against the light. The sun is a little to the left of the bird.


----------



## jrista (Jun 8, 2014)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Bird by a lake



Very nice! I love the use of silhouette here...wonderful.


----------



## jrista (Jun 8, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Fledgling Red Tail, giving me the eye.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/800



Beautiful shot!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 8, 2014)

Well, I wondered if daddy might eventually show up and today he did. However, he is very skitish and took off before I could get my 300 through the hole in the blind as seen in the shot of the Downy from the opposite direction below the deck.

Then, and don't ask me why I could never attract one, a Bluejay visited. My first decent shot of one. This time the lense was on the tripod just waiting for him! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 8, 2014)

Now, in my little pond a stones throw from my house a male Bufflehead patiently waits for his mate to show up with their young. He won't let me get close so this is a pretty heavy crop of 300 X2.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice shots Jack!


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2014)

rpt said:


> Nice shots Jack!



+1 I especially like the Bufflehead.


----------



## bob118 (Jun 8, 2014)

*Nest of Robins*

I took these photos today June 8th, 2014 under my deck in my backyard. I was using my Canon 7D with a 300 MM f4 lens and a 1.4x tele convertor as well. Images were lighted with my 600EX wirelessly as I had it outside on a table at the same height as the nest was. I had to shoot from inside my back door in the cellar so that the mother would show up to feed them all. Enjoy them as I had a blast trying to get these shoots.
Bob


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks Click and rpt. Bob, wonderful to see the hungry mouths and the faithful mom!

Here's another of Mama Pileated that's nice enough to post large - gives a better impression of just what these guys are like!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2014)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Bird by a lake



Very nice. I really like this shot.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 10, 2014)

As I was getting ready to head out of Lee Metcalf for the evening, some of the Magpie Jay fledglings were raising a ruckus.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 10, 2014)

ERHP, very cute. Is that the name of the bird?? Almost looks like a cross between the two birds I know!

This morning, finally a decent male Pileated shot.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Jun 10, 2014)

Your starting to get some really great shots, Jack! Your exposures are getting better as well, although I still recommend you boost your exposures more in-camera a bit. Your definitely under-exposing more than over-exposing...a bit more light will really help you bring out more contrast in your final results. One other recommendation...pull back just a bit. It's good that you can get close, but you want to have some negative space around your birds...when they are real tight in the frame, the birds tend to feel a little crowded.


----------



## jrista (Jun 10, 2014)

ERHP said:


> As I was getting ready to head out of Lee Metcalf for the evening, some of the Magpie Jay fledglings were raising a ruckus.



Very nice! Love that gaping birdmaw!  "Gimme FOOOOD!"


----------



## jrista (Jun 10, 2014)

So, finally got around to picking up a Canon 5D III. Way past due, been meaning to do it forever, just...gotta scrounge up the funds, you know? First it was the 600mm lens, then it was a crapload of astrophotography equipment (kind of unexpected, but I realized I'd been putting off astrophotography for YEARS, way longer than the 5D III, so I decided to just dive in head first). 

I'm pretty happy to have the 5D III now, though. Now with almost five hours strait using the 5D III on the kinds of things I generally shoot (I'd only used it by borrowing another guys out in the field, or in stores before), I have to say...compared to the 7D, the 5D III is EFFORTLESS. It just works. No fuss, no hassles, no fiddling with the AF system or anything like that. 

For all that people croon (and scream) about the IQ benefits of full-frame sensors, the SINGLE biggest and most immediate benefit I saw with the 5D III was focusing. It is BLAZING fast, locks in instantly, seems to intuitively just know what thing you want focused, even when there are potential obstructions (right out of the box, it was focusing on deer through foreground tree branches and other obstructions without any effort on my part), and it nails it over 90% of the time. I've noticed a little bit of jitter a couple times, but no where even remotely as bad as what I experienced with the 7D. There is the full-frame IQ benefit for sure as well. I haven't noticed it quite so much in my subjects themselves, however background boke is AMAZING. It used to be so noisy with the 7D...and difficult to clean up without greater measures than just the Lightroom NR tool. The 5D III has so little noise in the background, and it cleans up super well. 

I do feel the frame rate difference. It sounds a lot slower, and feels a bit slower. I am quite certain I'll miss the 8fps of the 7D. I can also tell that unless I fill the frame more, there is a slight loss of resolution. A number of the birds I shot just ended up so small in the frame (I forgot to take my TCs with me as I never really used them with the 7D, and at the moment I have no idea where they are), and while they don't look bad when cropped, they definitely don't have quite the same detail. I think that will be OK, though...once I find my TCs, I think 840mm f/5.6 will become the sweet spot, and if I need it, 1200mm f/8 will completely close the magnification/resolution gap. 

Most of my shots so far are ever so slightly out of focus due to not having run the camera through FoCal yet (I need to move my license over to the 5D III), but I don't think you'll be able to tell at these sizes. Anyway, here are some of my first bird shots.



Snowy Egret

Smallish wading bird, brilliant white with a black bill, yellow facial patch and yellow eyes. Tall, with long black legs and yellow feet. 

The sequence of photos here is out of about 1500 I took (the first 1500 with the 5D III). I chose this particular sequence to share first, as it shows the ISO capabilities pretty well, ranging from ISO 400 to as high as ISO 6400. ISO 6400 on the 5D III is easily as good as ISO 1600 on the 7D, and the way the noise cleans up, it's maybe even as good as ISO 800 or somewhere between 800 and 1600. 

This particular Egret was a skilled and prolific fisher. It must have caught a dozen or so fish wile I was photographing it. Some of them were so large I was surprised it managed to squirrel them down it's gullet! 

*Canon EOS 5D III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro II

*1/2000s @ f/4 ISO 400*















*1/160s @ f/7.1 ISO 640*





*1/500s @ f/9 ISO 800*





*1/125s @ f/8 ISO 1600*





*1/400s @ f/8 ISO 6400*





^^--- OH HELL YEAH, BABY!! --^^

ISO 6400 kicks ass on this camera. SO much more color fidelity and way less noise.  No way in hell could I have ever gotten that shot, that late after sunset, with the 7D (it was probably 15-20 minutes AFTER sunset, so quite dark in the grand scheme of things).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions Jon. Actually I was way over-exposed and cut back in raw. A friend has been commenting that I'm usually overexposed and a little on the yellow side of the spectrum. Unfortunately, I think that the monitor is playing a part in this. I have two hooked up and they don't quite agree.

It's been lightly raining and is completely overcase and the sky is washed out in these shots. Not sure exactly how to handle them.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 10, 2014)

As I see it now here in the thread this last shot is overexposed - don't like it.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Jun 10, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks for the suggestions Jon. Actually I was way over-exposed and cut back in raw. A friend has been commenting that I'm usually overexposed and a little on the yellow side of the spectrum. Unfortunately, I think that the monitor is playing a part in this. I have two hooked up and they don't quite agree.
> 
> It's been lightly raining and is completely overcase and the sky is washed out in these shots. Not sure exactly how to handle them.
> 
> Jack



Based on what I see there, if that is the original exposure, it isn't overexposed at all. Exposure in digital is not the same as with film. You want to shift the histogram as far to the right as possible, without clipping highlights. It is STANDARD course to pull the exposure back down in post. That's how you maximize your use of the camera's dynamic range, reduce noise to the minimum potential, etc. 

I think your initial exposure there is good, actually quite ideal. Given that your already exposing well, the trick then would be learning how to stretch the exposure to improve contrast and enhance detail. You might be inclined to just reduce exposure by a stop and a half or so. Instead, reduce it by a stop, then pull down the shadows a little bit more, and push the highlights a bit. That will expand the tonal range to fill up the dynamic range of a 14-bit RAW file, improving contrast and bringing out detail.


----------



## jrista (Jun 10, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> As I see it now here in the thread this last shot is overexposed - don't like it.
> 
> Jack



I think it's perfect, honestly.  Are you willing to share your RAW? I can do some processing in Lightroom, and share it back, just to show you how useful your exposure in the last image is. 

BTW, when I mentioned underexposure, I was actually referring to Reply #5784 in this thread. It's still the woodpecker, but the exposure was a lot dimmer, contrast was lower. I noticed you posted this latest image before...that one actually looks pretty good, and does not actually look improperly exposed.


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2014)

jrista said:


> Snowy Egret



Beautiful series jrista. I especially like the 2nd and 3rd shot. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 11, 2014)

OK Jon, 

The previous image you referred to in post #5784 was in my opinion also, darkened too much. This came about due to my friend commenting about the woodpecker being black and me making it look grey. I usually look more at the face and try to ensure that it is exposed the way I recall it looking. My latest shot which you say is OK, I suppose I don't like because of the total blowout of the sky, which is probably unavoidable. If you PM me with the file # of the one you'd like to play with, I'd go back to the original raw settings and forward that to you, no problem. 

I should mention, isn't it always the case, that this guy showed up (can you believe he landed on a stool right in front of me on the deck just outside my full glass patio doors and then flew to the prop) when I was on the phone and I rushed out unprepared and unaware that I was set 1 stop overexposure. I was using the upper focus point but of course the exposure is taken from the center on the 6D (black midsection of bird) so overall it was quite blown out.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Jun 11, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK Jon,
> 
> The previous image you referred to in post #5784 was in my opinion also, darkened too much. This came about due to my friend commenting about the woodpecker being black and me making it look grey. I usually look more at the face and try to ensure that it is exposed the way I recall it looking. My latest shot which you say is OK, I suppose I don't like because of the total blowout of the sky, which is probably unavoidable. If you PM me with the file # of the one you'd like to play with, I'd go back to the original raw settings and forward that to you, no problem.
> 
> ...



I consider you lucky to have those birds at all!  You have a greater variety of birds in your back yard than I do...I'm generally limited to house finches, house sparrows, chickadees, and the occasional goldfinch. At certain times of the year, mourning and eurasian collared doves come through as well. I get the extremely rare flicker or downy woodpecker, but they rarely ever land on my perches. It's just a crowded neighborhood, so I don't think the more interesting birds really like coming through much.

Anyway, you should work in stretching your exposures. It looks like you have getting exposure correct in-camera, and pulling down your exposures in post to compensate for ETTR, down well. The trick then, would be to achieve the right colors in the right parts of the bird, but doing so "locally". You can "stretch" down the lower midtones and compress the blacks without affecting the higher midtones and highlights, when you use the tools you have correctly. That allows you to achieve, say, the "black" belly without affecting the red and white in the crest and head. 

Before I ask for any files, I'd like to see you give it a try. I'm sure you have the ability...just experiment.  I use lightroom myself...if you use it as well, it is an amazingly powerful tool. The curves and/or highlight/shadow/white/black/exposure sliders can be used to perform the necessary stretching. When you really have to do some major separation of tones, you will usually have to resort to the curves tool, which gives you more fine-grained control than the sliders (note that at the bottom of the curves, you have little triangles, drag those to change the tonal ranges that each part of the curve affects.)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for that Jon. The grass is always greener ....... Actually, the birds you mention are essentially what I get and not much more. These big guys were a very pleasant surprise and I really am thrilled at seeing them up close.

I am determined to keep lots of feed out all summer though becasue I may be pleasantly surprised.

Editing is likely going to be a winter activity as I have too many unfinished jobs around the acreage and want to shoot a little in spare moments.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Jun 11, 2014)

Jack, Thanks! They call them Magpie Jays and the adults have more blue in the wing feathers and really long tail feathers. Pretty common in Montana apparently.


----------



## Menace (Jun 11, 2014)

Teeth!

400mm, f2.8, ISO640, 1/1000 1Dx.


----------



## Synkka (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shot menace I love the eye detail.

Good to see you onto a 5d3 jrista, having made the same jump a few months it's a great step up. I am fortunate I don't really notice the change in focal length as I shoot more environmental portraits. Love the egrets 

On the topic of processing, my tip is if you can use a calibrated monitor it makes it a lot easier, and I agree the exposure looks good just needs a touch up in post.


----------



## mpeeps (Jun 11, 2014)

Here's one of a juvenile Bald Eagle in Alaska last summer. Still don't have a 5D, but it was great to use the GPS function on my 6D to plot every shot I took up and down the Inside Passage. This one was taken at the Anan Bear Observatory.


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2014)

Very nice shot mpeeps.


----------



## jrista (Jun 11, 2014)

mpeeps said:


> Here's one of a juvenile Bald Eagle in Alaska last summer. Still don't have a 5D, but it was great to use the GPS function on my 6D to plot every shot I took up and down the Inside Passage. This one was taken at the Anan Bear Observatory.



That's a big bird! Interesting pose, too...you can kind of see the birds inexperience.


----------



## mpeeps (Jun 12, 2014)

It was amazing watching them interact with the adults. It takes 3 years before they become the iconic white-headed adult, but much less time than that to give the adults big attitude. There is a teenage metaphor in there somewhere!


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 12, 2014)

Juvenile Northern Rough-winged Swallow, catching its breath. I was pretty astonished by this bird, I was standing at an overlook above a small lake when the bird landed just a few feet away from me on the fence railing. It was plainly very out of breath and it sat there for a couple of minutes while it got its breathing under control. My guess is that it is newly fledged and that it is just learning the ropes of being a swallow.

Canon 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 320, f6.3 @ 1/800, aperture preferred setting.


----------



## jrista (Jun 12, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Juvenile Northern Rough-winged Swallow, catching its breath. I was pretty astonished by this bird, I was standing at an overlook above a small lake when the bird landed just a few feet away from me on the fence railing. It was plainly very out of breath and it sat there for a couple of minutes while it got its breathing under control. My guess is that it is newly fledged and that it is just learning the ropes of being a swallow.
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 320, f6.3 @ 1/800, aperture preferred setting.



Great shot! Poor little guy, he does look beat. Wonderful detail, though.


----------



## wysiwtf (Jun 12, 2014)

5DIII + 70-200


----------



## nineyards (Jun 12, 2014)

Wetlands Crossing Guard


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 12, 2014)

Great Egret w/breeding Plumage
Just missed the Golden Hour... 
100-400L
1/1000s
f/5.6
ISO 3200


----------



## Eldar (Jun 12, 2014)

Very nice shot Krob!

Here´s a spanculating Japanese Crane.
1DX, 200-400 f4L 1.4x @560mm
1/800s, f7.1, ISO250


----------



## nineyards (Jun 12, 2014)

These birds are rescues 
The eagle was found shot and is now blind in one eye
Not sure of the owl's story
The handler was just wrapping up some sort of presentation in one of the wings of the Banff Springs Hotel and let me take a few hurried photos
For some reason when I look at these photos they seem sad


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi nineyards. 
Nice shots, always sad to find these birds in captivity, but for the eagle to have survived being shot is quite remarkable. I guess they may seem sad by association with the story? 

Cheers Graham.



nineyards said:


> These birds are rescues
> The eagle was found shot and is now blind in one eye
> Not sure of the owl's story
> The handler was just wrapping up some sort of presentation in one of the wings of the Banff Springs Hotel and let me take a few hurried photos
> For some reason when I look at these photos they seem sad


----------



## nineyards (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for the compliment Valvebounce.
You are right of course, knowing their situation and how they came to be there has me painting them as sad.
Beautiful creatures in any environment though.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 12, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Very nice shot Krob!
> 
> Here´s a spanculating Japanese Crane.
> 1DX, 200-400 f4L 1.4x @560mm
> 1/800s, f7.1, ISO250


Thanks so much Eldar! This little guy of yours reminds me of our Sand Hill Cranes!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 12, 2014)

nineyards said:


> These birds are rescues
> The eagle was found shot and is now blind in one eye
> Not sure of the owl's story
> The handler was just wrapping up some sort of presentation in one of the wings of the Banff Springs Hotel and let me take a few hurried photos
> For some reason when I look at these photos they seem sad



Very nice images Nineyards. They do evoke emotion, I might add. They're really nice, I like the tones and the color. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> Great Egret w/breeding Plumage
> Just missed the Golden Hour...
> 100-400L
> 1/1000s
> ...



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 12, 2014)

Click said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Great Egret w/breeding Plumage
> ...


Many Thanks!


----------



## Pappa Smurf (Jun 13, 2014)

Excuse my ignorance but can anyone tell me what this is please?


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 13, 2014)

It's a juvenile falcon, just not sure which one - I don't have my Sibley's guide in front of me. I hear there's an app for it now, however.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 13, 2014)

Pappa Smurf said:


> Excuse my ignorance but can anyone tell me what this is please?


It would be easier to determine, if you could tell us, where you took this picture. 

Seeing you are located in Devon, England, I would say, that it looks like a juvenile hobby (falco subbuteo) if you compare it to the pics of the adult here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasian_hobby
and here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasian_hobby#mediaviewer/File:Falco_subbuteo_from_Kadzidlowo.jpg
especially when you look at the pattern around the eyes.

But I am no ornithologist. So I could be totally wrong.


----------



## dolina (Jun 14, 2014)

Little Egret (Egretta garzetta) by alabang, on Flickr

The little egret (Egretta garzetta) is a small white heron. It is the Old World counterpart to the very similar New World snowy egret. In Botswana, it is known as the yellow-footed egret.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_egret

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Rice_Research_Institute


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2014)

dolina said:


> Little Egret (Egretta garzetta) by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> The little egret (Egretta garzetta) is a small white heron. It is the Old World counterpart to the very similar New World snowy egret. In Botswana, it is known as the yellow-footed egret.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2014)

dolina said:


> The little egret (Egretta garzetta) is a small white heron. It is the Old World counterpart to the very similar New World snowy egret. In Botswana, it is known as the yellow-footed egret.




Lovely shot.


----------



## dpc (Jun 14, 2014)

California gull yawning.


----------



## dpc (Jun 14, 2014)

1. Yawn number two
2. Mother English sparrow with treats for the kids.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 14, 2014)

Willet, with geo-locator tag.

100-400mm at 400mm, ISO250, f/6.3, 1/1600


----------



## KrisK (Jun 14, 2014)

Red-Bellied Woodpecker.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Willet, with geo-locator tag.
> 
> 100-400mm at 400mm, ISO250, f/6.3, 1/1600




Vey nice shot. Well done Jeff.


----------



## nineyards (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you Krob78, love this forum, still learning the ins and outs of contributing to it.
I am blown away by the efforts of some of the members to share and educate. Some of the user made charts, comparisons, and detailed explanations go way beyond what I have seen, or would have expected, on other forums of this nature. I have also noticed when things get a little too intense, there is always someone who steps in to lighten things up, I like that.
Tough to get on nearly as often as I'd like as my day job consists of not only the day, but quite often a portion of the night, so please forgive my lateness,(or lack of) response until I can incorporate my visits into some sort of routine.
My name is Vincent, which will eventually be included in my profile as soon as I can get around to modifying it to my liking


Krob78 said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > These birds are rescues
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 15, 2014)

True bird lovers are nice people! 

The sapsuckers are back devouring my trees.  A slightly different pose than I usually get and with the bare 300 II for a change.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 15, 2014)

A Harry the heron type shot for those who like detail. I'm buying suet by the case these days as the magpies are getting braver and the jays can't stand the magpies getting all the treats, and everyone seems to be feeding their babies courtesy of JDW!


----------



## Eldar (Jun 15, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> A Harry the heron type shot for those who like detail. I'm buying suet by the case these days as the magpies are getting braver and the jays can't stand the magpies getting all the treats, and everyone seems to be feeding their babies courtesy of JDW!


That was Sharp! How close are you to these birds?


----------



## Menace (Jun 15, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> A Harry the heron type shot for those who like detail. I'm buying suet by the case these days as the magpies are getting braver and the jays can't stand the magpies getting all the treats, and everyone seems to be feeding their babies courtesy of JDW!



Love the reds - lovely.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Jack. 
Beautiful, sharp as a tack fantastic colours, and judging by the trunk, a shallow DOF. 

Well done.

Cheers Graham.



Jack Douglas said:


> A Harry the heron type shot for those who like detail. I'm buying suet by the case these days as the magpies are getting braver and the jays can't stand the magpies getting all the treats, and everyone seems to be feeding their babies courtesy of JDW!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 15, 2014)

Male peacock on display at mating season- shot yesterday


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> A Harry the heron type shot for those who like detail. I'm buying suet by the case these days as the magpies are getting braver and the jays can't stand the magpies getting all the treats, and everyone seems to be feeding their babies courtesy of JDW!




Very nice shot Jack. Well done.


----------



## candyman (Jun 15, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Male peacock on display at mating season- shot yesterday




That's a wonderful shot & composition !


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Male peacock on display at mating season- shot yesterday




Beautiful shot. I love the composition too.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. It's had to contain ones enthusiasm when such a striking bird determines to visit regularly, considering a year ago I'd see the odd one go over 100's of feet away, and lust. 

The last shot is a reasonably heavy crop not downsized so that's close to as good as I can do. The distance of these shots varies as the prop is on rollers, but based on jrista's advice I had it backed away so that I could get more of the bird. With 300 X2 I'm too close for that, to give an idea of distance (of course this is a very large WP).

Being relatively new to all this, I find it so easy to become fixated on certain things at the expense of important aspects of good photography. In my youth, shooting with a 22 I'd get so excited I could scarcely hit anything other than the broad side of a barn door, to give an idea of my challenges.

Anyway, as you all know this is great fun and I'm not giving it up. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 15, 2014)

Couple of shots from this afternoon. A Great Crested Grebe was constantly feeding its chick, but a nasty gull attacked the young bird to steal the fish, and left a nasty wound. Both are 100% crops from the 5DIII with 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC. Hand held as usual. The AF of this combo is phenomenal - spot on time after time using centre point focus.


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2014)

Poor little guy. At least he's getting plenty of fish. Very nice shots Alan.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 16, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Couple of shots from this afternoon. A Great Crested Grebe was constantly feeding its chick, but a nasty gull attacked the young bird to steal the fish, and left a nasty wound. Both are 100% crops from the 5DIII with 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC. Hand held as usual. The AF of this combo is phenomenal - spot on time after time using centre point focus.



Wonderful images.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 16, 2014)

Some from the last 4 days in Ireland:

























































Canon 5DIII, 400mm f2.8 LIS and sometimes extenders


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2014)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Some from the last 4 days in Ireland:




Beautiful. Lovely shots. 8) Well done GMC


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 16, 2014)

Happy Father's day ! 

Taken today, an Oystercatcher male, feeds his offspring.

( taken from Kayak )


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2014)

Excellent shots Islander.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 16, 2014)

Love all the recent shots!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 16, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Happy Father's day !
> 
> Taken today, an Oystercatcher male, feeds his offspring.
> 
> ( taken from Kayak )



Love the photos but hate the rings around the legs. No doubt the bird conservators have their reasons but some of them seem to go in for overkill on relatively common species.


----------



## Birdlover (Jun 16, 2014)

Sea birds in Ireland. All shot with 7D and 300 1:2.8 II


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2014)

Beautiful shots Birdlover....And welcome to cr


----------



## oldageadventurer (Jun 16, 2014)

Swallow tail bee-eater lands on his favorite perch with yet another meal in the early morning. Taken along the Auob river, Kgalagadi transfrontier park, South Africa. Highly recommended for raptors etc etc etc. We have spent a month each year there for 10 years now.www.africaraw.com


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 16, 2014)

oldageadventurer said:


> Swallow tail bee-eater lands on his favorite perch with yet another meal in the early morning. Taken along the Auob river, Kgalagadi transfrontier park, South Africa. Highly recommended for raptors etc etc etc. We have spent a month each year there for 10 years now.www.africaraw.com


nice shot! great timing!


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2014)

oldageadventurer said:


> Swallow tail bee-eater lands on his favorite perch with yet another meal in the early morning. Taken along the Auob river, Kgalagadi transfrontier park, South Africa. Highly recommended for raptors etc etc etc. We have spent a month each year there for 10 years now.www.africaraw.com



Awesome. Well done.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 16, 2014)

Birdlover said:


> Sea birds in Ireland. All shot with 7D and 300 1:2.8 II



Hi Birdlover....I'm wondering if you happen to be Dutch? If so, Hi Martin from Gareth!


----------



## candyman (Jun 16, 2014)

Birdlover said:


> Sea birds in Ireland. All shot with 7D and 300 1:2.8 II




Those are some wonderful photos. I enjoyed watching them. Thanks
And, welcome to CR


----------



## rooks (Jun 16, 2014)

Juvenile pecker and father.


----------



## sanjosedave (Jun 17, 2014)

Scrub Jay, San Jose, CA

ISO 800
2.8
1/4000
110mm
60D
70-200, probably with 2x teleconverter

LR5cc; Define2; Alien Paint


----------



## tayassu (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey all! 
Finally managed to login and I have to say I'm loving this thread!!!
So here's one of mine, a broad tailed hummingbird from Redland's Mesa, CO
Canon 7D + 70-300L @300mm 1/1250th f/5.6 ISO400


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 17, 2014)

tayassu said:


> Hey all!
> Finally managed to login and I have to say I'm loving this thread!!!
> So here's one of mine, a broad tailed hummingbird from Redland's Mesa, CO
> Canon 7D + 70-300L @300mm 1/1250th f/5.6 ISO400


Hello tayassu! 
And welcome to CR.

Lovely shot. Congrats.


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2014)

tayassu said:


> Hey all!
> Finally managed to login and I have to say I'm loving this thread!!!
> So here's one of mine, a broad tailed hummingbird from Redland's Mesa, CO
> Canon 7D + 70-300L @300mm 1/1250th f/5.6 ISO400




Beautiful shot. Welcome to cr


----------



## tayassu (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ERHP (Jun 18, 2014)

Birdlover said:


> Sea birds in Ireland. All shot with 7D and 300 1:2.8 II



Some really awesome shots!

One of the juvenile Western Scrub Jays posed for me in between calls to the parents for food.


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2014)

Cedar waxwing taken against background of forested mountain slope and cloud. Cedar waxwings usually have red spots on their secondary feathers but not invariably as this one does not.


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow, gorgeous photo of that waxwing. Very different.


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 20, 2014)

The Saguaro fruits are ripening in southern Arizona and the Gila Woodpeckers are having a feast. Here's a male Gila. Photo taken with 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, aperture preferred, f7.1 @ 1/1000.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 20, 2014)

Love all the recent shots. I'm so loaded down with unfinished projects that my shooting consists of the occasional scurry to the deck as per these three. 6D 300 1250th ISO 1250 Rainy day!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> The Saguaro fruits are ripening in southern Arizona and the Gila Woodpeckers are having a feast. Here's a male Gila. Photo taken with 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, aperture preferred, f7.1 @ 1/1000.



I really like this shot Steven. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2014)

dpc said:


> Cedar waxwing taken against background of forested mountain slope and cloud. Cedar waxwings usually have red spots on their secondary feathers but not invariably as this one does not.



Great shot dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Wow, gorgeous photo of that waxwing. Very different.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2014)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Cedar waxwing taken against background of forested mountain slope and cloud. Cedar waxwings usually have red spots on their secondary feathers but not invariably as this one does not.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 20, 2014)

*Shorebird closeups*
American Oystercatcher
Common Tern

100-400mm


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2014)

I really like your shots Islander. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Love all the recent shots. I'm so loaded down with unfinished projects that my shooting consists of the occasional scurry to the deck as per these three. 6D 300 1250th ISO 1250 Rainy day!
> 
> Jack




Very nice series Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks Click. Really wish I was out in the bush but can't complain if these guys want to visit me. 
I'm really enjoying the detail that I would usually miss and I'm learning more of their behaviour and sounds.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2014)

Pelican coming in for a river landing.


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2014)

Not a prize composition, I know, with the feathers covering the eyes. I like it, nonetheless.


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2014)

Duck head shot


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2014)

Menace said:


> Duck head shot



Excellent shot Menace.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen, this is my 1st post on Canon rumors. First off, there is a lot of great work here! Secondly, I would love to submit a few of my own for your helpful critique, but I guess I'm not doing something right. I have tried to post before to no avail. Please give me a few tips on how to submit photos properly. Thanks for the help in advance, and keep up the superb photography!


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey, that worked! Here a few of my bird portraits. Any constructive critique is welcome! Thanks for the time.


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2014)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Hey, that worked! Here a few of my bird portraits. Any constructive critique is welcome! Thanks for the time.




Beautiful series ...And welcome to cr


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks, Click. This topic finally turned me into a contributor, not just a lurker. I have been a CR fan for quite some time. It really is a great site for some good photography.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

A few more...


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 21, 2014)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Hey, that worked! Here a few of my bird portraits. Any constructive critique is welcome! Thanks for the time.


The wood duck is SUPERB!!!! way more colourful than the ones around here.....


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

Don, if you are referring to the 2nd photo, I believe that is a mandarin duck. They, like the wood duck you shot, are very beautiful. A put a few side view shots to help. I used to mix them up too! The 1st duck is a mandarin; the 2nd, a wood duck. Thanks for the kind word though.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 21, 2014)

Wonder what the "plain Jane" birds think of these guys?! Beautiful shots.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 21, 2014)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Don, if you are referring to the 2nd photo, I believe that is a mandarin duck. They, like the wood duck you shot, are very beautiful. A put a few side view shots to help. I used to mix them up too! The 1st duck is a mandarin; the 2nd, a wood duck. Thanks for the kind word though.


I had never heard of a meandering duck. It is magnificent!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 21, 2014)

Don, you know all ducks meander, especially the tame ones. They also waddle.  Sure are lots of nice colors on a lot of different ducks, even the good old mallard.


Hoping for a better shot of the Green Winged Teal - I find them to be pretty.

Jack


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Duck head shot
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## Vern (Jun 21, 2014)

Canadian Goose gosling, 5dMKIII + 600II and 1.4X III


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2014)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Don, if you are referring to the 2nd photo, I believe that is a mandarin duck. They, like the wood duck you shot, are very beautiful. A put a few side view shots to help. I used to mix them up too! The 1st duck is a mandarin; the 2nd, a wood duck. Thanks for the kind word though.




Beautiful colored bird. Great shots.


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2014)

Vern said:


> Canadian Goose gosling, 5dMKIII + 600II and 1.4X III



So cute


----------



## AlanF (Jun 21, 2014)

I concede - tripods are useful.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice, Alan. How far from your tripod did you get to get that shot?


----------



## e7dag (Jun 21, 2014)

Black Browed Albatross


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2014)

e7dag said:


> Black Browed Albatross




Very nice first post. Welcome to cr


----------



## CTJohn (Jun 21, 2014)

Bald Eagle, Hoonah, Alaska. 7D, 70-300L, 1/2000 second exposure.


----------



## CTJohn (Jun 21, 2014)

Bald Eagle, Hoonah, Alaska, 7D, 70-300L


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2014)

CTJohn said:


> Bald Eagle, Hoonah, Alaska, 7D, 70-300L




Great shot. Beautiful picture.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 21, 2014)

Robin with insects. The robin, who personally endorsed my ballhead tripod, has a nest with a couple of chicks in my garage. He is feeding them with a high protein varied diet.

All 100% crops at 600mm, f/5.6, hand held, iso 640-1250, speeds 1/200 or slower. I got within 3-5 metres of him.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 21, 2014)

Love this topic! Awesome eagle shots CT John!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 22, 2014)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Love this topic! Awesome eagle shots CT John!



Your last one annotated as "loons" looks more like a cormorant, and is certainly not a loon.

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/common_loon/id


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 22, 2014)

AlanF said:


> I concede - tripods are useful.



Mighty nice Robin, Alan! Did he come with a quick release-plate? Or do you have to screw him into the ballhead? http://canonrumors.com/forum/Smileys/default/tongue.gif


----------



## e7dag (Jun 22, 2014)

Harpy Eagle, Belize


----------



## steven kessel (Jun 22, 2014)

Loons at Cherry Grove. 

Well, not really. That's a Neotropic Cormorant, I think. Here's one that I photographed recently.


----------



## e7dag (Jun 22, 2014)

Toucan, of course


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 23, 2014)

having a snack in the back yard....


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2014)

Very nice shot Don.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jun 23, 2014)

Canon 5d mkii, 200mm f2.8 ii 

Shot at 1/650th of a second, this shot had a lot more motion blur on the bird then I wanted, though it is only really visible on the full res version


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks Alan and Steven, the photo was definitely mislabeled. Sometimes batch processing isn't the best way to label.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 23, 2014)

e7dag said:


> Harpy Eagle, Belize



How did you get that close?


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jun 25, 2014)

Shot during sunset on a Canon 5d mkii and 200mm f/2.8 ii in front of my house. Spent 20 minutes creeping up to this guy, and when I finally got close enough he started flying away. Was impressed that I was able to get an in focus shot in harsh lighting with the 5d.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 25, 2014)

Andy that is impressive. Well, for me with my 6D anyway. 

Jack


----------



## Synkka (Jun 25, 2014)

Currently trying to learn to expose images properly. And i needs to be said i often get strange looks while i am photographing birds. But on this occasion i was fortunate that there was someone walking a cat in the park that took the attention off me...

Australia Wood Duck - Male in foreground



Australian-Wood-Duck by Synkka~, on Flickr

Purple swamphen



Purple-Swamp-Hen by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2014)

Lovely shots Synkka.


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2014)

Female mallard skittering across a lagoon.


----------



## philam65 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice image, dpc. Unusual pose on the Mallard; wonderful range of colors on the hen and the water.


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2014)

philam65 said:


> Nice image, dpc. Unusual pose on the Mallard; wonderful range of colors on the hen and the water.




Thanks. I was walking along the bank of the lagoon and she was trying to stay away but obviously didn't want to fly off, so she just skittered for thirty metres or so and then settled.


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice picture dpc. Very dynamic.


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2014)

Click said:


> Nice picture dpc. Very dynamic.




Thanks!


----------



## Synkka (Jun 26, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely shots Synkka.



Thanks


----------



## Phil L (Jun 26, 2014)

Wood Stork comes up with a small fish in the salt marsh yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice shot Phil. Well done.


----------



## Phil L (Jun 26, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice shot Phil. Well done.



Thanks very much, I appreciate you looking and commenting.
These storks have a face only a mother could love but they are interesting birds.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 26, 2014)

New Holland Honeyeater feeding in a neighbors grevillea bush. Fast movers that dart about.


----------



## Ashran (Jun 26, 2014)

Some bird portraits from me. ^_^




Little birds di Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr




Vulture 02 di Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr




Vulture 01 di Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr




Villa Borghese 09 - Pigeon di Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jun 26, 2014)

Ashran said:


> Some bird portraits from me. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello Ashran, that is a great series. Wonderful!
Cheers


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2014)

Mr Bean, lovely shot Sir.

Ashran, beautiful series.

Well done guys.


----------



## timazar (Jun 26, 2014)

Limpkin in South Florida Wetlands


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2014)

timazar said:


> Limpkin in South Florida Wetlands



Great shot. 8) Nicely done timazar.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 27, 2014)

I think I've been spotted.......


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2014)

Spotted, yes, and I think she's telling you to get lost!  What eyes.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2014)

Ashran said:


> Some bird portraits from me. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excellent pictures! Good work.


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2014)

I realize this is a poor picture technically. I was shooting through my den window, which is very dirty. However, I thought it worth a try because the bluejay looked so dishevelled, mangy and comical. It had just disported itself in our bird bath and was fluffing up its feathers to dry off.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 28, 2014)

Click said:


> Mr Bean, lovely shot Sir.


Thanks Click


----------



## jrista (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow! Wonderful shots over the last dozen pages, everyone! Truly. Too many to call out explicitly, but there are quite a number of talented bird photographers here.


----------



## TheJock (Jun 28, 2014)

I've not posted in a while as the summers here in Dubai are horrid with the mercury hitting the high 40's every day, so I messed around with the AFMA settings for my 150-500, I popped out to the polo club and managed a few shots.

1. Graceful Prinia
2. Green Ringneck Parakeet
3. A family of Hoopoe

Cheers 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2014)

Very nice series. I love the birds in the last picture.


----------



## TheJock (Jun 28, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series. I love the birds in the last picture.


Thanks Click, yeah I like the one on the right shouting out the orders, that's why I called them a family instead of a group, that has to be the female on the right ;D


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2014)

Ha Ha Ha ;D I agree with you ;D


----------



## dolina (Jun 29, 2014)

Coppersmith Barbet,(Megalaima haemacephala), by alabang, on Flickr

The Coppersmith Barbet, Crimson-breasted Barbet or Coppersmith (Megalaima haemacephala), is a bird with crimson forehead and throat which is best known for its metronomic call that has been likened to a coppersmith striking metal with a hammer. It is a resident found in the Indian Subcontinent and parts of Southeast Asia. Like other barbets, they chisel out a hole inside a tree to build their nest. They are mainly fruit eating but will take sometimes insects, especially winged termites.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coppersmith_barbet

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_the_Philippines_Diliman


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2014)

Beautiful shot Paolo. Nicely done.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 29, 2014)

dolina said:


> Coppersmith Barbet,(Megalaima haemacephala), by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> The Coppersmith Barbet, Crimson-breasted Barbet or Coppersmith (Megalaima haemacephala), is a bird with crimson forehead and throat which is best known for its metronomic call that has been likened to a coppersmith striking metal with a hammer. It is a resident found in the Indian Subcontinent and parts of Southeast Asia. Like other barbets, they chisel out a hole inside a tree to build their nest. They are mainly fruit eating but will take sometimes insects, especially winged termites.
> 
> ...


Very nice Dolina. Great capture


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 29, 2014)

Very nice shots guys!

Some gulls were after some folks table food and this one just kinda posed in the air for me.

6D 300 X2 1000th F9 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Jock.
Very nice shot, but shouldn't it be in the shot from behind gallery? ;D 
It does appear to be posed for you.
Nicely caught.

Cheers Graham.



Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice shots guys!
> 
> Some gulls were after some folks table food and this one just kinda posed in the air for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## davejdoe (Jun 30, 2014)

Just picked up a 300mm F4L with the 1.4 Extender III. 
Just trying to figure out how to use it! 
Here is my first attempt at a proper bird shot.







Hey maybe check out my FLICKR as well (; https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 30, 2014)

Right on Valvebounce, I forgot all about that thread! :-[

davejdoe you're going to be having lots of fun with that great combination.

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Jun 30, 2014)

nothern flicker i saw in northern quebec last week


IMG_8742 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## nineyards (Jun 30, 2014)

Black Capped Chickadee 1DX 70-200 2.8 IS 11




Black Capped Chickadee 7D 70-200 F4



Black Capped Chickadee 7D 70-200 F4



Black Capped Chickadee 7D 70-200 F4



White Breasted Nuthatch 5D MK 11 70-200 F4



White Breasted Nuthatch 5D MK 11 70-200 F4


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2014)

Beautiful series nineyards. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jun 30, 2014)

davejdoe said:


> Just picked up a 300mm F4L with the 1.4 Extender III.
> Just trying to figure out how to use it!
> Here is my first attempt at a proper bird shot.
> 
> ...




Nice picture! I use this lens+teleconverter combination all the time on my 7D. It works very, very well.


----------



## dpc (Jun 30, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice shots guys!
> 
> Some gulls were after some folks table food and this one just kinda posed in the air for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## dolina (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks Bean and Click.


Original frame.




Original Frame by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Jun 30, 2014)

A few from this weekend in the Farne Islands 

Both shot with 5DMKIII with 70-200mm F2.8 II with 2x extender MKII



Puffin, Farne Islands, Seahouses by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin, Farne Islands, Seahouses by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

The Farne Islands are possibly the most exciting seabird colony in England with unrivalled views of 23 species, including around 37,000 pairs of puffin. Amazing spectacle.


----------



## dryanparker (Jun 30, 2014)

5D2 + 24-105L


----------



## candyman (Jun 30, 2014)

dryanparker said:


> 5D2 + 24-105L



That is a real cute photo!


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2014)

candyman said:


> dryanparker said:
> 
> 
> > 5D2 + 24-105L
> ...



+1 

I really like this picture. Nicely done dryanparker.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 30, 2014)

Me too! I love shots with psychological implications.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks dpc. I like it and yet there is something about it that just doesn't quite do it for me. Wondering, what would make this more appealing??

Jack


----------



## dryanparker (Jun 30, 2014)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > dryanparker said:
> ...



Hey thanks, @Click and @candyman! I call this "Chatting Sea Birds". It's one of my personal favorites.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 30, 2014)

Black Skimmer preening on the beach, it would dip into the water and then work at cleaning up. These close-ups also show the unusual structure of the bill. It saw me in my kayak, but did not seem to care.

100-400mm


----------



## scyrene (Jun 30, 2014)

A very confiding common tern (once it had stopped attacking the people nearby). Barely cropped, 700mm (full size on my Flickr).


----------



## jrista (Jun 30, 2014)

dryanparker said:


> 5D2 + 24-105L



Wonderful shot! Such a cute trio.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 30, 2014)

IslanderMV, lovely closeup showing cool characteristics.

Jack


----------



## James Plum (Jun 30, 2014)

Baby birds waiting to be fed.


----------



## colin.davis (Jun 30, 2014)

A Couple Of Pretty Peacocks


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 30, 2014)

James Plum, that's my kind of picture. Talk about parental responcibility!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2014)

James Plum said:


> Baby birds waiting to be fed.




Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## dolina (Jul 1, 2014)

Wonderful image tom parker Islander scyrene James and Colin




Coppersmith (Megalaima haemacephala) by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 1, 2014)

Moments after its maiden flight the newly fledged Cooper's Hawk encounters its first photographer. Canon 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 1000, f5 @ 1/250, hand held.


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Moments after its maiden flight the newly fledged Cooper's Hawk encounters its first photographer. Canon 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 1000, f5 @ 1/250, hand held.




Excellent shot Steven. 8)


----------



## dryanparker (Jul 1, 2014)

jrista said:


> dryanparker said:
> 
> 
> > 5D2 + 24-105L
> ...



Hey Thanks!!


----------



## tomscott (Jul 1, 2014)

Wonderful image doling!

Is that an 800mm?


----------



## dolina (Jul 1, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Wonderful image doling!
> 
> Is that an 800mm?


http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=294.90


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2014)

dolina said:


> Wonderful image tom parker Islander scyrene James and Colin




Lovely shot Paolo.


----------



## rrdoh (Jul 1, 2014)

Wild kookaburra, Byron Bay Australia, [email protected],2.8 5DII


----------



## dolina (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks Click. Nice image rrdoh

Many may be surprised by this but this is my first owl, ever. So pardon the rather ugly image quality.




Philippine Scops Owl (Otus megalotis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Philippine scops owl (Otus megalotis) is a common owl, endemic to the Philippines, belonging to the family of the typical owls Strigidae. Everett's scops owl and Negros scops owls were formerly considered conspecific.

Philippine scops owls prey at night on insects. They live alone or in monogamous pairs. They breed throughout the year, laying clutches of 1-2 eggs. They nest in trees holes in lowland forests of Luzon, Catanduanes and Marinduque.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine_scops_owl

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_the_Philippines_Diliman


----------



## tomscott (Jul 2, 2014)

Puffin in its burrow, Farne Islands, Seahouses by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 3, 2014)

Least Tern and chick.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2014)

Very nice shot Islander.


----------



## candyman (Jul 3, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice shot Islander.


 
+1 Indeed


----------



## rrdoh (Jul 3, 2014)

Australian King Parrots, Sulphur Crested Cockatoos and Gang-Gang Cockatoo (All w 5DII, 70-200 f2.8, one with 2Ex as well)


----------



## tomscott (Jul 3, 2014)

Eider Duck chick, Sehouses Harbour, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

Common Eider duck chick, Seahouses, Farne Islands


----------



## candyman (Jul 3, 2014)

tomscott said:


> Eider Duck chick, Sehouses Harbour, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr
> 
> Common Eider duck chick, Seahouses, Farne Islands




Lovely shot!


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2014)

So cute


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2014)

rrdoh, lovely to see parrots in the wild!

Jack


----------



## tomscott (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## dpc (Jul 3, 2014)

Cedar waxwing


----------



## dpc (Jul 3, 2014)

Horned grebe


----------



## dpc (Jul 3, 2014)

Two male ruddy ducks


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 3, 2014)

Juvenile Green Heron at sunrise. 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting, f10 @ 1/640


----------



## tomscott (Jul 3, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Juvenile Green Heron at sunrise. 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting, f10 @ 1/640



Wow thats a lovely shot! What do you think of the 400 DO?


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 3, 2014)

What do I think of the 400 DO? I love the lens, it's relatively light and portable and razor sharp. I think that it was unfairly maligned when introduced 10 years ago and has never lived down the initial bad reviews. I've had mine for a year and never regretted the purchase.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi rrdoh. 
Love the detail in no 4, food flying, cool. Great shots, only get to see these in cages, and the cages can never be big enough! :'(

Cheers Graham.



rrdoh said:


> Australian King Parrots, Sulphur Crested Cockatoos and Gang-Gang Cockatoo (All w 5DII, 70-200 f2.8, one with 2Ex as well)


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Tom.
Exquisite. 

Cheers Graham.



tomscott said:


> Eider Duck chick, Sehouses Harbour, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr
> 
> Common Eider duck chick, Seahouses, Farne Islands


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2014)

California gull standing on a low rock. The wind is ruffling its cheek feathers.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 4, 2014)

double crested cormorant

juvenile male mallard


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2014)

Lovely shots Northstar. I especially like the cormorant. Well done.


----------



## zim (Jul 4, 2014)

dryanparker said:


> 5D2 + 24-105L



brilliant, great photograph great humour


----------



## HankMD (Jul 5, 2014)

dolina said:


> Wonderful image tom parker Islander scyrene James and Colin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent details, Paolo. I immediately recognized this juvenile as a barbet, having recently seen and shot a Taiwan Barbet (_M. nuchalis_) for the first time while hiking in the hills.

A couple of other birds I shot recently:

The Island Thrush was shot in a thin fog, handheld, while hiking. 




Island Thrush (_Turdus poliocephalus_)




Formosan Laughing Thrush (_Garrulax morrisonianus_)
(6D + Tammy)


----------



## nineyards (Jul 6, 2014)

Pileated Woodpecker digging into a fallen tree
1DX 300mm f2.8L IS 11


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 6, 2014)

nineyards, just realized you're very close to me (Ardrossan). Edmonton must have one of the best river valleys around. Very nice shot. My pair of Pileated haven't been around for over 2 weeks now. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2014)

Very nice shot nineyards. Well done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 6, 2014)

Two very young Barn Swallows on a farm fence. They were still being fed by adults and were huddling together.

60D, 100-400mm
1/640, ISO640, f5.6, 400mm

For me, this photo session was evidence that I should save for a FF camera. Most of the action shots ( not posted )were a bit blurry as I had to shoot slow and wide open. Crops from my 60D get grainy after ISO640.


----------



## dryanparker (Jul 6, 2014)

zim said:


> dryanparker said:
> 
> 
> > 5D2 + 24-105L
> ...



Thanks @zim!


----------



## knoxone (Jul 6, 2014)

Juvenile Bald Eagles - pretty sure the last photo is of number 2. These guys are at a nest that I usually find adult eagles... I've seen the adults here several times over the last couple years, the spring before last I spotted a baby in the nest. This visit the adults were no-where to be seen. Question - do the adults give the nest to their young?


----------



## Northstar (Jul 6, 2014)

knoxone said:


> Juvenile Bald Eagles - pretty sure the last photo is of number 2. These guys are at a nest that I usually find adult eagles... I've seen the adults here several times over the last couple years, the spring before last I spotted a baby in the nest. This visit the adults were no-where to be seen. Question - do the adults give the nest to their young?



great post...you just don't see these very often! thanks!


----------



## Northstar (Jul 6, 2014)

pelican giving his neck a rest. ;D

or maybe this is just how they relax after a big meal


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2014)

LOL ;D

Very nice shot Norhstar.


----------



## nineyards (Jul 7, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> nineyards, just realized you're very close to me (Ardrossan). Edmonton must have one of the best river valleys around. Very nice shot. My pair of Pileated haven't been around for over 2 weeks now.
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack
Thank you
Edmonton has one of the best river valley trail systems in the world, not sure why they don't talk it up more, its truly class leading.
I've not had much luck with Pileated down there though till this shot, and as fate would have it, I just acquired my 300. I just caught this guy out of the corner of my eye deep in the woods, he was intent enough on boring through this tree to give me a few good shots before flying away
Owls are still just a pipe dream for me though, everyone I talk to in the valley has seen and marvelled at them whilst I have not even had a brief peek or heard their calls in the distance. You must have a lot of great opportunities out by Ardrossan


----------



## nineyards (Jul 7, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice shot nineyards. Well done.


Thank you Click, a decent shot of a Pileated has been a long time coming for me


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 7, 2014)

Turkey Vulture

7D, 100-400L, f/5.6, ISO 200, 1/1000


----------



## nineyards (Jul 7, 2014)

Leading the troops across the muddy waters of the North Saskatchewan River



This guy looks like he's in absolute HEAVEN!
Lucky duck



I know this is a juvenile, I just can't identify him, if anybody could help me out with the ID I would appreciate it.


----------



## nineyards (Jul 7, 2014)

Forgot one
Common Merganser duck by the way


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi nineyards. 
I count 19 ducklings, she must be a busy mum! Last pic really does look like a head count being done, great catch! 

Fantastic pics from all contributors, thanks for sharing.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Turkey Vulture



Excellent shot. Well done 2n10.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2014)

Very nice series nineyards.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 7, 2014)

Shags



Shag, cliffside, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Shag feeding chick, cliffside, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Shag showing plumage, cliffside, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Shag, cliffside, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## nineyards (Jul 7, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi nineyards.
> I count 19 ducklings, she must be a busy mum! Last pic really does look like a head count being done, great catch!
> 
> Fantastic pics from all contributors, thanks for sharing.
> ...


Thanks Graham
I know, what a brood!
And Mom always looks so patient


----------



## nineyards (Jul 7, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series nineyards.


Thank you Click


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Jul 7, 2014)

Hudsonian Godwit

Here's another from the tundra around Churchill.







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D
Shutter speed: 1/800 sec
Aperture: 8
ISO: 200
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x


----------



## Wordy (Jul 8, 2014)

I hope I'm doing this posting right. Here are some of mine.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/t31.0-8/920320_652215398138814_430038440_o.jpg

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/523498_726308634062823_225312162_n.jpg

https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/71460_805530026140683_1380211918_n.jpg

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/1075310_814554878571531_958556142_o.jpg

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/s960x960/1795261_818294438197575_1522225066_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/1546337_827821780578174_1648864768_n.jpg

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/s960x960/1795820_827821863911499_502063691_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t31.0-8/s960x960/1654999_827821887244830_1649619364_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t31.0-8/1504500_872535842773434_3975156689112023072_o.jpg

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/s960x960/10298541_873174246042927_6124086517429359821_o.jpg


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2014)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Hudsonian Godwit
> 
> Here's another from the tundra around Churchill.
> 
> ...




Beautiful shot. Well done Glenn.


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2014)

Wordy said:


> I hope I'm doing this posting right. Here are some of mine.




Lovely series. Welcome to CR


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 8, 2014)

Turkey Vulture




Cliff Swallow




Northern Harrier




Coot


----------



## tomscott (Jul 8, 2014)

Arctic Tern



Arctic Tern, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Tern, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Arctic Tern chicks, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Arctic Tern chicks, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Jul 8, 2014)

Great images guys. Keep it up.


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2014)

Very nice series 2n10. I especially like the Turkey Vulture.


----------



## bjd (Jul 8, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jock.
> Very nice shot, but shouldn't it be in the shot from behind gallery? ;D
> It does appear to be posed for you.
> Nicely caught.
> ...



Anyone know what happened to that gallery, I cant seem to find it?
I have a shot that would fit there perfectly.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Menace (Jul 9, 2014)

bjd said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jock.
> ...



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19458.msg412644#msg412644

Are you thinking of this thread? 

Edit: recently added my contribution to the above


----------



## Menace (Jul 9, 2014)

Emu close up.

5DIII, 70-200 @ 200mm, f9.0, 1/250, ISO800


----------



## bjd (Jul 9, 2014)

Menace said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...



@Menace, exactly. I was searching with "Behind" instead of "Rear". Thanks very much.
Cheers Brian


----------



## steven kessel (Jul 10, 2014)

Juvenile Verdin. Nothing terribly dramatic about this little bird, I just think that it's cute.

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, aperture preferred setting f7.1 @ 1/2000


----------



## davejdoe (Jul 10, 2014)

Saw this wild turkey in the tree near my house in Stittsville, Ontario, Canada





https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Canon 6D - 300mm f/4L w/ 1.4 extender iii - f/8 - 320 - ISO 1000


----------



## dolina (Jul 10, 2014)

Awesome stills dave


----------



## miken (Jul 10, 2014)

Nightingale by mike nesbitt, on Flickr

Nightingale. Usually a skulking bird that doesn't show to well.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 10, 2014)

miken said:


> Nightingale by mike nesbitt, on Flickr
> 
> Nightingale. Usually a skulking bird that doesn't show to well.


Beautiful shot Miken!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 10, 2014)

Slightly different, but vultures snacking.

They are very aggressive birds of prey who are very noisy as they fight amongst themselves and rip flesh from bones.

This was shot at night.

sek


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2014)

miken said:


> Nightingale. Usually a skulking bird that doesn't show to well.




Excellent shot miken.


Welcome to CR


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 11, 2014)

davejdoe said:


> Saw this wild turkey in the tree near my house in Stittsville, Ontario, Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work beside the Connaught Firing Range.... there are HUNDREDS of wild turkeys running through the area and lots through West Carleton... keep your eyes open for them in the fields just east of Eagleson/Queensway in the fall after they harvest the corn...


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 11, 2014)

The Ospreys where I work.... The chicks (two of them) seem to be constantly crying for food.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 11, 2014)

LOL Don.

Sunday morning it was fairly quiet in the mountains but I had this Spotted Towhee that just hopped up to the top to take a look around. Now if that 10 rattle Southern Pacific would have obliged me as well instead of slipping through the rocks...


----------



## candyman (Jul 11, 2014)

ERHP said:


> LOL Don.
> 
> Sunday morning it was fairly quiet in the mountains but I had this Spotted Towhee that just hopped up to the top to take a look around. Now if that 10 rattle Southern Pacific would have obliged me as well instead of slipping through the rocks...


Wonderful shot!


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Sunday morning it was fairly quiet in the mountains but I had this Spotted Towhee that just hopped up to the top to take a look around. Now if that 10 rattle Southern Pacific would have obliged me as well instead of slipping through the rocks...



Beautiful shot. Well done ERHP.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 11, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Sunday morning it was fairly quiet in the mountains but I had this Spotted Towhee that just hopped up to the top to take a look around. Now if that 10 rattle Southern Pacific would have obliged me as well instead of slipping through the rocks...



Wonderful picture!


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cliff Swallow fledgeling

SX50HS 215mm(1200mm), 1/640, ISO 200, F/6.5


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Cliff Swallow fledgeling
> 
> SX50HS 215mm(1200mm), 1/640, ISO 200, F/6.5




Very nice shot.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 12, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Cliff Swallow fledgeling
> 
> SX50HS 215mm(1200mm), 1/640, ISO 200, F/6.5



Nice!


----------



## bobshut (Jul 12, 2014)

1/ Goldfinch

2/ squabbling Grey Herons


----------



## Phil L (Jul 13, 2014)

Took this portrait yesterday evening of a GBH posing at the edge of a South Carolina marsh.


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Took this portrait yesterday evening of a GBH posing at the edge of a South Carolina marsh.




Very nice image Phil. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 13, 2014)

This little chick posed for me!
-r


----------



## Phil L (Jul 13, 2014)

Click said:


> Phil L said:
> 
> 
> > Took this portrait yesterday evening of a GBH posing at the edge of a South Carolina marsh.
> ...



Thanks a million, glad you enjoyed the GBH.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 13, 2014)

WOW, what a bunch of lovely shots this week!!

nineyards, you're right and I must take more advantage of the river valley but I'm spoiled sitting out on an acreage with quite a few species around me. Not an excuse I know. 

It's been one week exactly since I headed for Jasper in the Canadian Rockies. I saw so few birds and animals I couldn't be live it. Lots of buttterflies and beautiful wild flowers though, especially on the high mountain trails. Not one bird to post here until I was back within 25 miles of Edmonton at lake Wabamun. I blinked and this greebe came out of nowhere and disappeared not to be seen again. Too far for a great shot but I'm still pleased.

6D 300 X2 1250th F7.1 ISO 400

Jack


----------



## madden (Jul 13, 2014)

The little guy going in for a drink.


----------



## madden (Jul 13, 2014)

And one more


----------



## Northstar (Jul 13, 2014)

madden said:


> And one more



pretty little guy, but he needs to stop staying up late and drinking too much! : ;D


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2014)

madden said:


> The little guy going in for a drink.



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## dolina (Jul 13, 2014)

That's something special Lemmy


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Jul 13, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## candyman (Jul 13, 2014)

Lemmy Shoyu said:


>



Wonderful photo!


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## madden (Jul 13, 2014)

Click said:


> madden said:
> 
> 
> > The little guy going in for a drink.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Vern (Jul 13, 2014)

Summer visitors, immature male ruby throated hummingbird and an American goldfinch. Both shot with 5DMKIII + 600 II and 1.4X III, f8 - loaded the DLO for this combo and applied.


----------



## candyman (Jul 13, 2014)

Vern said:


> Summer visitors, immature male ruby throated hummingbird and an American goldfinch. Both shot with 5DMKIII + 600 II and 1.4X III, f8 - loaded the DLO for this combo and applied.



Both are great Vern!


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2014)

Lemmy Shoyu said:


>




Beautiful shot. Well done Lemmy.


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2014)

Vern said:


> Summer visitors, immature male ruby throated hummingbird and an American goldfinch. Both shot with 5DMKIII + 600 II and 1.4X III, f8 - loaded the DLO for this combo and applied.



Great shots Vern. I especially like the hummingbird.

Nicely done.


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Jul 13, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Well done Lemmy.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Vern (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Click - the hummer was a very tight crop. Even w 840mm, they are small and hard to approach. I'm hoping for better goldfinch shots with a little more time in my blind.


----------



## Vossie (Jul 14, 2014)

Vern said:


> Summer visitors, immature male ruby throated hummingbird and an American goldfinch. Both shot with 5DMKIII + 600 II and 1.4X III, f8 - loaded the DLO for this combo and applied.



Beautiful creature in the 1st shot! Very pleasant background too.


----------



## Orangutan (Jul 15, 2014)

Spotted owl. Not great images, but it was pretty strongly backlit -- I'm surprised any came out at all. 

60D + 24-105 @105mm

First is 1/25th at f/4, ISO 800
Second is 1/20th at f/5, ISO 400


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 15, 2014)

Artic Tern with sand eel taken on the Farne Islands UK


----------



## candyman (Jul 15, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Artic Tern with sand eel taken on the Farne Islands UK




That's a very nice one Kerry. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2014)

candyman said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > Artic Tern with sand eel taken on the Farne Islands UK
> ...



+1 Well done Kerry.


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## candyman (Jul 15, 2014)

Lemmy Shoyu said:


>


Lemmy, that's an awsome picture!


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2014)

Great shot Lemmy. Lovely light.


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Click!


----------



## Menace (Jul 17, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Artic Tern with sand eel taken on the Farne Islands UK



Lovely shot - well done


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 19, 2014)

1Dx + 200-400, cropped & WB only.

Jim


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 19, 2014)

This is cropped to its current size, no scaling; I think it will be difficult indeed mailing this lens back on Monday!

Jim


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 19, 2014)

Jim, I'm glad I'm not you! If it provides half the satisfaction of my 300 2.8 II I wouldn't part with it. There is always some way to scrimp and get by!! 

Jack


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 19, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Jim, I'm glad I'm not you! If it provides half the satisfaction of my 300 2.8 II I wouldn't part with it. There is always some way to scrimp and get by!!
> 
> Jack



I'm actually trying to sell my summer car to fund one... 

Jim


----------



## nineyards (Jul 19, 2014)

They were showing off on that particular day


----------



## jrista (Jul 20, 2014)

Phenomenal work here lately, everyone! I'm impressed by the quality of work that's showing up in this thread, many of you are VERY talented.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 20, 2014)

Finally getting a chance to look back at some woodpecker shots. Thought the dual eyelid was pretty cool. Unfortunately when eyelids are closing the head is moving and critical focus is tough (with a 6D anyway).

Jack


----------



## candyman (Jul 20, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Finally getting a chance to look back at some woodpecker shots. Thought the dual eyelid was pretty cool. Unfortunately when eyelids are closing the head is moving and critical focus is tough (with a 6D anyway).
> 
> Jack



Some great close-up shots! Nevertheless the 6D is a wonderful camera.


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## candyman (Jul 20, 2014)

Lemmy Shoyu said:


>




Great shot Lemmy!


----------



## HankMD (Jul 20, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> 1Dx + 200-400, cropped & WB only.
> 
> Jim



I've shot the local variant of the magpie, and the results are nowhere as revealing as yours, which manage to demonstrate that bluish metallic sheen -- very nice.

PS: Might as well post something...a bird I shot last week



White-rumped Munia on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2014)

Lemmy Shoyu said:


> juvenile-Peregrine-Falcon



Beautiful shot Lemmy Well done.


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks all for your comments.


----------



## Eladio (Jul 20, 2014)

Milano


----------



## candyman (Jul 20, 2014)

Eladio said:


> Milano


Thats an awesome photo Eladio!


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2014)

Eladio said:


> Milano



Excellent shot. 8)


----------



## jrista (Jul 20, 2014)

*Nuthatch*

I don't often get a chance to photograph these guys, as they don't spend much time in the forests near me. A few weeks back, I was up at my parents home in the mountains, 8600 feet surrounded by Roosevelt National Forest. The lighting was utterly terrible, and the bird kept flitting from tree to tree. I had a tough time keeping the ISO setting correct. In this case, I used ISO 800, when it probably should have been ISO 1600 or so. Despite that, the 5D III did phenomenally well, and the +100 shadows lift still looks superb.

Not the greatest composition, however I noticed during processing that this cute little bird had a grub of some kind on his beak. When I can't get aesthetically pleasing photos, I am happy to get action shots.  

*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Handheld


----------



## nineyards (Jul 20, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Nuthatch*
> 
> I don't often get a chance to photograph these guys, as they don't spend much time in the forests near me. A few weeks back, I was up at my parents home in the mountains, 8600 feet surrounded by Roosevelt National Forest. The lighting was utterly terrible, and the bird kept flitting from tree to tree. I had a tough time keeping the ISO setting correct. In this case, I used ISO 800, when it probably should have been ISO 1600 or so. Despite that, the 5D III did phenomenally well, and the +100 shadows lift still looks superb.
> 
> ...


Funny(and frustrating) how that works. These guys I photograph on a whim due to their abundance in my haunts, whereas a "dime a dozen" type bird in your locale I would give my right arm to even get a glimpse of much less photograph.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 20, 2014)

You got that right. I have more nuthatches than chickadees and that's a lot. if I sat still they'd sit on my head. 

Jack


----------



## nineyards (Jul 20, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Finally getting a chance to look back at some woodpecker shots. Thought the dual eyelid was pretty cool. Unfortunately when eyelids are closing the head is moving and critical focus is tough (with a 6D anyway).
> 
> Jack


That first photo in your series of Pileated is crazy sharp
Good capture


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks 9yards. When it looks like I can get close I try to go with the 300 2.8 and when it happens it's exhilarating. Usually though I'm afraid to not have the 2X on the lens for fear of losing the more distant shot. Photography sure is a realm of compromises!

2-3 weeks ago this was an easy capture, but not now. When they're not feeding young I never see them.

Female, crop from about 1/4 of the frame - 6D 300 2.8 1000th F4 ISO 640

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 21, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> You got that right. I have more nuthatches than chickadees and that's a lot. if I sat still they'd sit on my head.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Female, crop from about 1/4 of the frame - 6D 300 2.8 1000th F4 ISO 640
> 
> Jack



Very nice shot. Well done Jack.


----------



## jrista (Jul 21, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Finally getting a chance to look back at some woodpecker shots. Thought the dual eyelid was pretty cool. Unfortunately when eyelids are closing the head is moving and critical focus is tough (with a 6D anyway).
> 
> Jack



Wow, those are some major closeups, man! Love the first one.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 21, 2014)

I will sincerely miss this lens when it goes back to the rental place! Jack Douglas made a kind remark about a previous shot I put up, here is one better; I'd say the lesson is that the iridescence of magpie feathers is strongly directional. This particular bird seemed quite curious where the rest of the local squadron (well, charm apparently) of them had fled, he or she or it even came down from the roof onto the deck rail and stood around for a bit.

Jim


----------



## jrista (Jul 21, 2014)

Lemmy Shoyu said:


>



Great shot!


----------



## jrista (Jul 21, 2014)

Lemmy Shoyu said:


>



Beautiful. Love the clarity, simply amazing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks guys for the kind comments. Yes, Don is the nuthatch king!  They are aggressive little guys - no fear.

Jack


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks all for looking and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 21, 2014)

Need a little help with this sparrow in Alberta. Seems it might be immature.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Jul 21, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Need a little help with this sparrow in Alberta. Seems it might be immature.
> 
> Jack



Aye, looks like a juvie. I honestly cannot say exactly which species...given his dash-striped underbelly, I'm thinking Henslow's or Lincoln's, but I cannot be sure without more comprehensive photos (particularly a broadside shot). I have my digital Sibley's guide, which has great juvi renditions for most bird species...I might be able to ID if I can see more.


----------



## Menace (Jul 21, 2014)

jrista said:


> Lemmy Shoyu said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Lovely shot. Well done.


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Jon, I think you're right on Lincoln's. I don't have more views unfortunately.

Jack


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 21, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Jon, I think you're right on Lincoln's. I don't have more views unfortunately.
> 
> Jack



I agree on Lincoln's Sparrow. The buffy chest and mustache did it for me.


----------



## DFresh (Jul 21, 2014)

I photographed this bird from a boat in a cove in Connecticut. An ID would be appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 21, 2014)

DFresh said:


> I photographed this bird from a boat in a cove in Connecticut. An ID would be appreciated, thanks!!


It's an oystercatcher.


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2014)

Beautiful shot Lemmy. I love the light on your subject. Well done.


----------



## dryanparker (Jul 21, 2014)

5D2 + 24-105L

Admittedly, it's not really a portrait. I've just always enjoyed these two.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 22, 2014)

Dinner is served....

60D + Tamron 150-600 at 1/1250, F9, 600mm, ISO320


----------



## Steve (Jul 22, 2014)

Speaking of nuthatches...



White-Breasted Nuthatch by No Small Wave, on Flickr



Pygmy Nuthatch by No Small Wave, on Flickr

and Chickadees...



Mountain Chickadee Taking Flight by No Small Wave, on Flickr


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Jul 22, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot Lemmy. I love the light on your subject. Well done.



Thanks Click!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks to all for your remarkable photo's.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 22, 2014)

Taken with the SX50HS


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2014)

Steve said:


> Speaking of nuthatches...




Very nice series. I especially like the second picture. Well done Steve.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 22, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Taken with the SX50HS



nice!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 22, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Taken with the SX50HS
> 
> 
> Never seen one in the "flesh", nice.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 22, 2014)

Greater Yellowlegs on the shore. - I love it when a birds name is descriptive.

400mm ISO320, f/7.1, 1/1250 sec.


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2014)

Great shot Islander. Lovely light.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you Don and Islander.

Sweet shot Islander.


----------



## Ashran (Jul 22, 2014)

A shot from the oceanografic in Valencia




Bald eagle - Haliaeetus leucocephalus di Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr

On 500px too --> http://500px.com/photo/77306917/bald-eagle-haliaeetus-leucocephalus-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2014)

Ashran said:


> A shot from the oceanografic in Valencia




Really nice shot Ashran.


----------



## candyman (Jul 22, 2014)

Click said:


> Ashran said:
> 
> 
> > A shot from the oceanografic in Valencia
> ...




+1 
very nice close-up


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 22, 2014)

Great portrait Giuseppe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 23, 2014)

This one gave me a chuckle.

6D 300 2.8 1250th F4.5 ISO 1250

Jack


----------



## Ashran (Jul 23, 2014)

Click said:


> Really nice shot Ashran.





candyman said:


> +1
> very nice close-up





2n10 said:


> Great portrait Giuseppe.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 23, 2014)

I do like Barn Owls, taken a little while ago.


----------



## candyman (Jul 23, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> I do like Barn Owls, taken a little while ago.


 Very nice shot Kerry. I Like the contrast between owl and background


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 23, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> I do like Barn Owls, taken a little while ago.



I downloaded the pic so I could see it full size. The image is really stunning on a 27 inch monitor. Everyone should take a look at the original image. Trust me !

Kerry, could you share some details on how you got the shot - from the exif data I guess you must have been very close.
Thanks


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> I do like Barn Owls, taken a little while ago.



Really nice shot Kerry.


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Jul 23, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> . . . Everyone should take a look at the original image. Trust me !



Impressive details! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Hawker_Driver (Jul 23, 2014)

Another Bald Eagle photo haha


----------



## candyman (Jul 23, 2014)

Hawker_Driver said:


> Another Bald Eagle photo haha




Wonderful close-up.
What camera and lens did you use for this one?


----------



## Hawker_Driver (Jul 23, 2014)

candyman said:


> Hawker_Driver said:
> 
> 
> > Another Bald Eagle photo haha
> ...



Canon 40D + 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2014)

Hawker_Driver said:


> Another Bald Eagle photo haha



Very nice shot.


----------



## jrista (Jul 23, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> I do like Barn Owls, taken a little while ago.



Beautiful shot. I've only seen a couple Barn Owls from a distance...never had the pleasure of photographing them, though.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for your comments guys.

islanderMV, this photo was taken last year with the mki 300f2.8 lens on a Canon 7D. This bird was hand reared and eventually released in the wild. It has never left its area of birth and has paired up with another barn owl. I know the owner of the land and was told that they were providing photo opportunities. I was hidden behind a stone wall with camera on bean bag, I was also partially covered in a canvas top to hide my form, Just waited and managed 5 shots. I was no more than 10metres away from the bird.

I did go back to the same spot but never got the same luck again.


----------



## nineyards (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 24, 2014)

KerryB, it would have heard my heart beating from under the canvas and flown away!  One of those moments that I typically blow.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2014)

I once was told that sapsuckers just eat insects  1D2 70-200 @200

Jack


----------



## candyman (Jul 28, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> I once was told that sapsuckers just eat insects  1D2 70-200 @200
> 
> Jack


 
Nice catch!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks candyman, I seem to have more than my share of luck catching such things. It really makes me chuckle cause I'm a pretty poor photographer just firing away! ;D It's all about fun and I'm having fun.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey someone's out to get me! Seems I've been stuck at 819 posts for a long time - is there no hope of getting beyond a 1DMark 4    What gives?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh Oh, my mistake - didn't realize that the number changes for past posts at the same time! :-[

Jack


----------



## candyman (Jul 28, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey someone's out to get me! Seems I've been stuck at 819 posts for a long time - is there no hope of getting beyond a 1DMark 4    What gives?
> 
> Jack


 
You have yet 178 posts to go to get to 1Dx. Next target is the 300mm f/2.8 II ;D


----------



## Menace (Jul 28, 2014)

candyman said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Hey someone's out to get me! Seems I've been stuck at 819 posts for a long time - is there no hope of getting beyond a 1DMark 4    What gives?
> ...



Thats 2000 posts and at 4000 its 400 2.8, 8000 is 600 4.0 II and finally at 10k one joins Neuro as CR Geek!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 28, 2014)

Black Skimmer at rest. From kayak.

100-400mm at 400mm, f/9.0, ISO200, 1/1000


----------



## candyman (Jul 28, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Black Skimmer at rest. From kayak.
> 
> 100-400mm at 400mm, f/9.0, ISO200, 1/1000




That's a wonderful close-up photo!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2014)

Ha Ha, I do want a 1DX. I can't fathom the higher numbers though! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> I once was told that sapsuckers just eat insects  1D2 70-200 @200
> 
> Jack



Very nice shot Jack. Well done


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks Click. Can't you just picture those baby birds getting "fresh bug with syrup on top".

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jul 30, 2014)

Playing around with my iPad and Photoshop Express just for the heck of it. Looking for a soft, dreamy effect.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jul 30, 2014)

dpc said:


> Playing around with my iPad and Photoshop Express just for the heck of it. Looking for a soft, dreamy effect.



Fabulous result. Very nice!


----------



## dpc (Jul 30, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Playing around with my iPad and Photoshop Express just for the heck of it. Looking for a soft, dreamy effect.
> ...




Thanks, Dustin! I appreciate the comment.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lonely me


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 30, 2014)

Eating my veggies


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Lonely me



I really like this one . Well done Dylan.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 30, 2014)

Click said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Lonely me
> ...



Thanks CLick


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 30, 2014)

Silent Water


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 31, 2014)

Black Skimmer juvenile ALMOST able to fly. Taken from a Kayak

60D + 100-400mm at 400mm, ISO 200, f/7.1, 1/1250


----------



## candyman (Jul 31, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Silent Water




Very nice Dylan. He/she is looking for a fish ...eh?


----------



## candyman (Jul 31, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Black Skimmer juvenile ALMOST able to fly. Taken from a Kayak
> 
> 60D + 100-400mm at 400mm, ISO 200, f/7.1, 1/1250




Nice catch, that must be still water - or how do you keep the Kayak still?


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 31, 2014)

candyman said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Black Skimmer juvenile ALMOST able to fly. Taken from a Kayak
> ...


This shot was on a reasonably calm day. I always shoot over a 1000th of a second to offset wave motion.
I only go out when the tide, lighting, wind and waves are reasonable. Luckily that combo comes up fairly often. I hang my legs outside the kayak for a little more stability, and if hugging the shore I will occasionally crawl out of the kayak and use it as a blind. Unfortunately the Skimmers are in a protected area and no landings are allowed.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 31, 2014)

IslanderMV, interesting (and great shots). I still haven't gotten around to getting a Kayak and always have visons of drowned camera gear. Do you?

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 31, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> IslanderMV, interesting (and great shots). I still haven't gotten around to getting a Kayak and always have visons of drowned camera gear. Do you?
> 
> Jack


Hey Jack,
In the beginning I had near panic attacks about my equipment, but now that it has been through hell and back, not so much. I dropped the camera and telephoto on a cobblestone beach, had the shutter replaced ( extended warranty !! ) got fine black silt into the 100-400 push pull, and so on. So now if King Neptune claims my equipment, I will have an excuse to get new gear.


----------



## Zeeman (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi a few ones i took with 300mm 2.8 IS and 7D

2x ext III




2x ext III




300mm




300mm


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2014)

Very nice series. 8) Well done Zeeman.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 31, 2014)

candyman said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Silent Water
> ...



Yes, he/she was fishing


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 31, 2014)

stands still for next fish...


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2014)

...Another very nice shot. Well done Dylan.


----------



## 20Dave (Aug 1, 2014)

Here's one of mine from last fall.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 1, 2014)

Really nice shots everyone. It's been awhile so I'll add a few of my recent ones. Most are with 7D and 100-400.



Java sparrow (Lonchura oryzivora) by EricJ777, on Flickr



common waxbill (Estrilda astrild) by EricJ777, on Flickr



Mallard Ducks by EricJ777, on Flickr



Mallard Ducks by EricJ777, on Flickr



BCN Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr



Juvenile BCN Heron by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 1, 2014)

Serendipidy and Harry, welcome back!
Very Nice.

Jack


----------



## gh4photos (Aug 1, 2014)

Green Jay, south Texas


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2014)

gh4photos said:


> Green Jay, south Texas




Lovely shot.


----------



## gh4photos (Aug 1, 2014)

Northern Mockingbird, south Texas


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 1, 2014)

gh4photos said:


> Green Jay, south Texas



Cool Bird - nice shot


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 2, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> gh4photos said:
> 
> 
> > Green Jay, south Texas
> ...



+1


----------



## nineyards (Aug 2, 2014)

Boreal Chickadee


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 2, 2014)

Hooded crow, Oban, Scotland:







(Bigger here).

70D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS. Sigma 2x TC, handheld at 600mm.

I got the strong sense that my attentions were not entirely welcomed by this grumpy thing!


----------



## lw (Aug 2, 2014)

Hooded Vulture, at Hawk Conservancy Trust , Andover, UK



hctvulture by lozwilkes, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2014)

gh4photos said:


> Northern Mockingbird, south Texas



Beautiful shot. Nicely done.


----------



## candyman (Aug 2, 2014)

Click said:


> gh4photos said:
> 
> 
> > Northern Mockingbird, south Texas
> ...


+1
I like the close-up


----------



## TheJock (Aug 2, 2014)

A couple from todays outing (2nd time) with my new 100-400L.
I think i'm finding the sweetspot easily now. Had the bonus of a hungry Osprey arriving, but he was bombed by the Caspian Terns


----------



## candyman (Aug 2, 2014)

TheJock said:


> A couple from todays outing (2nd time) with my new 100-400L.
> I think i'm finding the sweetspot easily now. Had the bonus of a hungry Osprey arriving, but he was bombed by the Caspian Terns




Some great images. Like the first and second one best.
The first: extraordinary long legs!


----------



## TheJock (Aug 2, 2014)

LOL, there's always someone watching over your back when you acquire some goodies


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2014)

TheJock said:


> LOL, there's always someone watching over your back when you acquire some goodies



;D


----------



## candyman (Aug 2, 2014)

TheJock said:


> LOL, there's always someone watching over your back when you acquire some goodies


 ;D ;D


----------



## jrista (Aug 3, 2014)

*Finchfest*

About a week back, I was driving through a new neighborhood built on what used to be a large open field behind my neighborhood. I used to go out there to photograph the moon, thunderstorms and sometimes sunsets, as it had a great view of the sky. I thought the entire field had been developed (original plans indicated that was going to be the case), however once I got into the new neighborhood, I learned it was a very small, single road with a cul-de-sac at the end. There were maybe a dozen homes in it. Just past the end of the cul-de-sac was the rest of the field...and it was PACKED with birds. They were all flying up and down between this large thicket of thistles and the outer eves of the roofs of the last two houses (the center two spot on the -sac was unused, with a large cinder block wall dropping strait down into the field). 

Well, naturally, upon seeing so many birds, I headed home, grabbed my gear, and photographed the Finchfest. Almost all the birds out there were finches, three species namely: American Goldfinch, Lesser Goldfinch, and the ubiquitous House Finch. They put on quite a show, ripping and shredding the old dried and dead, and now thorny thistle blossoms to get at the Nyjer seed inside. These were probably the most cooporative group of birds I've encountered, as it usually takes a special bird setup and a lot of careful waiting in a hide to get perfectly posed photos like these.

*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro II

(Have to say, ABSOLUTELY LOVE the creamy boke the larger frame of the 5D III allows! Exquisite!)













See more at my blog!


----------



## Menace (Aug 3, 2014)

gh4photos said:


> Northern Mockingbird, south Texas



Lovely shot. Well done.


----------



## Menace (Aug 3, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Finchfest*.
> 
> *Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
> Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
> ...



Lovely series - love the background too 8)


----------



## candyman (Aug 3, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Finchfest*
> 
> About a week back, I was driving through a new neighborhood built on what used to be a large open field behind my neighborhood. I used to go out there to photograph the moon, thunderstorms and sometimes sunsets, as it had a great view of the sky. I thought the entire field had been developed (original plans indicated that was going to be the case), however once I got into the new neighborhood, I learned it was a very small, single road with a cul-de-sac at the end. There were maybe a dozen homes in it. Just past the end of the cul-de-sac was the rest of the field...and it was PACKED with birds. They were all flying up and down between this large thicket of thistles and the outer eves of the roofs of the last two houses (the center two spot on the -sac was unused, with a large cinder block wall dropping strait down into the field).
> 
> ...


Great series. Love the creamy bokeh too.
Congrats on the 5d MKIII!
I saw it was on your new gear list for a while but moved to the current gear list.
It's a great camera.


----------



## Eldar (Aug 3, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Finchfest*


Congratulatioins with the new camera. Getting good images of birds of this size, without having a blind set up, is indeed difficult. Great images! Looking forward to your coming posts!§


----------



## jrista (Aug 3, 2014)

LOL, guys...I've had the 5D III for about two months now.  First time I shared photos taken with it was back on page 387 here:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1280.msg403611#msg403611


----------



## candyman (Aug 3, 2014)

jrista said:


> LOL, guys...I've had the 5D III for about two months now.  First time I shared photos taken with it was back on page 387 here:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1280.msg403611#msg403611



LOL ;D
So, does it replace your 7D or is that one still good for other purposes?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 3, 2014)

*Dunlin*, Holy Island, England's north east coast:





(Bigger here).

*Dunlin*, Holy Island:




(Bigger here. Almost too close to focus on, this is "full frame" at 600mm). 

*Wheatear*, Holy Island:




(Bigger here).

*Sanderling*, Holy Island:




(Bigger here).

*Goldfinch* (juvenile), Holy Island:




(Bigger here).

*House sparrow*, Holy Island:




(Bigger here).

All with the 7D and Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS and 2.x TC, handheld at 600mm - Exif is in all of them.


----------



## jrista (Aug 3, 2014)

candyman said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, guys...I've had the 5D III for about two months now.  First time I shared photos taken with it was back on page 387 here:
> ...



The 7D is still useful. No question the smaller 4.3µm pixels resolve more detail. You can tell with these finch photos that I've framed the birds smaller. I have my teleconverters, but I haven't used them with the 5D III and 600 yet (well, at least, not for bird photography...I've used them for astrophotography.) This summer has actually been pretty poor for birds...not much more than the staples, and it's been a LOT harder to find them, as the water table, wetlands and lakes in Colorado are very full, so it's actually pretty tough to get around to shores and wetlands and get close to birds like I did before. As such, most of the birds are hiding in hard to reach places, and I really haven't bothered to try and photograph them...too high a risk of damaging or drowning my equipment.

Ironically, Colorado is actually a pretty crappy place for bird photography...we don't have many native species of birds in the majority of the state, there are only a few widely dispersed pockets of birds in general, we don't have big, broad, wide open coastal shorelines where shorebirds and waders congregate out in the open for easy photography, and 90% of our species are only here during spring and fall migrations. We have the greatest variety of local birds in the mountains, but I rarely have time to get out there.

Hence all the astrophotography lately...I can just set up and do that in my backyard whenever the night sky is clear.


----------



## jrista (Aug 3, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> *Dunlin*, Holy Island, England's north east coast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful shots, these! Well done!


----------



## candyman (Aug 3, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> *Dunlin*, Holy Island, England's north east coast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful shots Keith. I really like the result fo the Sigma 120-300 f/2.8. That's the Sports version...right?
You are doing a great thing with that lens.


----------



## candyman (Aug 3, 2014)

jrista said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...


Your astrophotography photos are just phenomenal.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 3, 2014)

candyman said:


> Beautiful shots Keith. I really like the result fo the Sigma 120-300 f/2.8. That's the Sports version...right?
> 
> You are doing a great thing with that lens.



Thanks all.

No, this is the older, pre "Sport" version of the lens. I've had it for about 2 1/2 years, and I'm as happy with it now as I was the day I bought it - it hardly ever misses a beat. I shoot handheld exclusively, and although the 120-300mm is pretty heavy, I can go for an entire day in the field without much trouble - the Op/Tech Sling Strap sees to that, and the OS makes sharp results from handheld shooting eminently achievable.

It's _really_ good with a 1.4x attached, and can be really sharp with the 2x attached too: that said, I use the Siggy 2x, and a recent try with the Canon 2x II has made me think that it's probably a better option - although the Sigma TC is fine, the lens seems to AF a bit more reliably at 600mm with the Canon 2x. 

I also use a Sigma 70-200mm f.2.8 OS, and - shoulder-to-shoulder with my photography buddy who uses the same bodies as me and a Canon 70-200mm f/2.8 IS USM Mk II - it lacks for nothing in terms of sharpness and overall performance. The Canon's _probably_ a tiny bit faster-focusing, but by a completely trivial amount.

Good lenses, the Siggys: and sharp as they are on the 7D, they're even sharper on my 70D.


----------



## Ekpil (Aug 3, 2014)

Striated heron (Butorides striata)

EF 200-400mm light rain great light

http://500px.com/photo/72042473/striated-heron-(butorides-striata)-by-(sam)oht-ekpil?from=user_library


----------



## Ekpil (Aug 3, 2014)

Striated heron (Butorides striata)
EF 200 400mm light rain great light (Seychelles)


----------



## candyman (Aug 3, 2014)

Ekpil said:


> Striated heron (Butorides striata)
> 
> EF 200-400mm light rain great light
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/72042473/striated-heron-(butorides-striata)-by-(sam)oht-ekpil?from=user_library


Beautiful Ekpil!
What time of the day did you take this photo? There seems to be a purple glow in it...as from changing light


----------



## candyman (Aug 3, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shots Keith. I really like the result fo the Sigma 120-300 f/2.8. That's the Sports version...right?
> ...




I am impressed form the results of the original Sigma 120-300. For a long time I am thinking about purchasing the 300mm f/2.8 IS II but the flexibility and quality of the Sigma appeals to me. So, what is it that the new Sigma will given above the old one?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 3, 2014)

candyman said:


> So, what is it that the new Sigma will given above the old one?



No first hand experience, but I understand that optically the old and new versions are identical, but that the new one is - supposedly - more reliable in AF (never had a problem there myself), and is compatible with the USB dock which allows the user to fine-tune focus at the lens rather than having to rely on in-camera AFMA, and to update the lens firmware.

Looks pretty cool too, the new one!


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 3, 2014)

*Arctic tern*, Farne Islands, NE England:





(Bigger here).

7D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS, Sigma 1.4x.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2014)

Beautiful series Keith. 8) Well done.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 3, 2014)

*Gannets* in love, Bempton Cliffs, E. Yorkshire coast of England:





(Bigger here).





(bigger here).

7D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS, 2x and 1.4x TCs respectively.

When people bang on about dynamic range, this is what it means to me: these birds were in direct, very bright sunlight, and straight off the camera there was practically no highlight feather detail to be seen.

But 7D files, converted and processed well, provide a ton of highlight latitude, and I routinely shoot way further to the right than some "experts" recommend, confident in the amount of highlight detail I'll be able to recover. 

Keeps the shadows clean, too.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2014)

Lovely pictures Keith. I especially like the second one. 8)


----------



## daemorhedron (Aug 3, 2014)

Taken with EOS M at Puerto Vallarta, Mexico.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Keith. 
First stunning shots, you and some of the others using the 7D keep me reassured that my camera is far more capable than I am ! :-\

The new sigma lenses that are compatible with the dock offer AFMA at 4 focus distances at 4 focal lengths, a total of 16 points as against the best Canon in body offering of 2 points 1 at near and 1 at far zoom, and 1 point at whatever zoom you prefer for the rest of us!

Cheers Graham.




Keith_Reeder said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > So, what is it that the new Sigma will given above the old one?
> ...


----------



## DavidGMiles (Aug 4, 2014)

A Steller's Sea Eagle stares malevolently at the eagles and ravens surrounding it - photographed on the pack ice located off Hokkaido in northern Japan - we're heading back there in Feb 2015 hopefully

Canon EOS-1DX - Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x - ISO 2500 - 560mm - -1/3 EV - f6.3 - 1/800 sec - tripod mounted


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2014)

Awesome shot David. 8) Well done.


----------



## candyman (Aug 5, 2014)

Click said:


> Awesome shot David. 8) Well done.


 
I agree. Wonderful


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 5, 2014)

This particular red-breasted something-or-other had the grace to sit on every handy perch in front of me, squawking the whole time face full of grasshopper or not!

Jim


----------



## Reiep (Aug 5, 2014)

European or african swallow? by Pierre Pichot Photography, on Flickr, 500px or my portfolio


----------



## DavidGMiles (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Candyman & Click for your kind comments


----------



## Northstar (Aug 5, 2014)

DavidGMiles said:


> A Steller's Sea Eagle stares malevolently at the eagles and ravens surrounding it - photographed on the pack ice located off Hokkaido in northern Japan - we're heading back there in Feb 2015 hopefully
> 
> Canon EOS-1DX - Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x - ISO 2500 - 560mm - -1/3 EV - f6.3 - 1/800 sec - tripod mounted



Wonderful shot David!


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 5, 2014)

Well done David, Jim and Pierre.

Jim you have a female Robin there.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 6, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Finchfest*
> 
> About a week back, I was driving through a new neighborhood built on what used to be a large open field behind my neighborhood. I used to go out there to photograph the moon, thunderstorms and sometimes sunsets, as it had a great view of the sky. I thought the entire field had been developed (original plans indicated that was going to be the case), however once I got into the new neighborhood, I learned it was a very small, single road with a cul-de-sac at the end. There were maybe a dozen homes in it. Just past the end of the cul-de-sac was the rest of the field...and it was PACKED with birds. They were all flying up and down between this large thicket of thistles and the outer eves of the roofs of the last two houses (the center two spot on the -sac was unused, with a large cinder block wall dropping strait down into the field).
> 
> ...



That 600mm is no longer that long anymore right?

Congrats on your new toy.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 6, 2014)

*Tamron150-600mm woes - what the Fenway Park Cormorant thinks.*

Had just a few minutes to spare in Boston en route to Halifax Nova Scotia so popped down to Fenway Park to check the whingeing in the thread about Tamron 150-600mm requiring AFMA and AF problems. Fortunately, I came across a cormorant who enlightened. First, he listened, then he burst out laughing, and then he turned his back to show what he thought about compaints about the Tamron 150-600, which was protruding from my 5DIII.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 6, 2014)

I took about 70 shots of a Red tailed hawk, a luck find, at various focal lengths of the 150-600, all of which were in excellent focus. Here, the hawk is threatening to gouge the front lens of anyone who says he isn't sharp.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 6, 2014)

David,
Excellent Sea Eagle image!
I visited Hokkaido a couple years ago and I know those eagles are shy and mostly are on iced lakes so they are not close to use anything but super zooms to photograph. The 200-400 + 1.4X seems to be a great asset for the purpose.
I used my 70-200LII and it just didn't have the reach.
Anyway, a wonderful photo.
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2014)

I really like your picture of the Red Tailed Hawk. Nicely done Alan.


----------



## spandau (Aug 6, 2014)

New here, hoping to get better at photographing birds and birds in flight. Most of the time I use a Canon 70D and Canon 400 F5.6 lens. Took this one shortly after I received the 70D.


----------



## Cory (Aug 6, 2014)

:-*


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2014)

spandau said:


> New here, hoping to get better at photographing birds and birds in flight. Most of the time I use a Canon 70D and Canon 400 F5.6 lens. Took this one shortly after I received the 70D.



Nice first post...Welcome to CR


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 7, 2014)

Lemmy Shoyu, really like that capture.

Jack


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you, Jack!


----------



## rpt (Aug 7, 2014)

Fantastic pictures everyone! I am waiting for the rains to abate so that my birds return.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 7, 2014)

rpt, I'm waiting for my summer workload to abate so that I can return to my birds. No problem with rain here.  Alas, it's not turning out well.

Still haven't gotten to my 2013 income tax filing - ug - I need encouragement! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2014)

Very nice capture Lemmy. Well done.


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you, Click!


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2014)

1. Preening pelican #1
2. Preening pelican #2


----------



## jrista (Aug 9, 2014)

Wow, the new attachment mode really sucks. Now I have to click open a new window every time I want to see a full size image, then close it and bring up another. What a massively tedious waste of time... Who thought that up?


----------



## candyman (Aug 9, 2014)

jrista said:


> Wow, the new attachment mode really sucks. Now I have to click open a new window every time I want to see a full size image, then close it and bring up another. What a massively tedious waste of time... Who thought that up?


There is one advantage - I think why it was introduced - you can see the true size of the photo here on the forum.
The previous mode showed you a fixed size and you needed to download the photo to access the real size. Not?


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 9, 2014)

Firstly.. Lemmy Shoyu, THAT is an amazing shot !
Here is a few from today.
An Eastern Yellow Robin, quiet common here and quiet a rare Lewin's Rail ... and tiny tiny Spotted Pardalote, I have really just noticed these guys and love em already.


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice image Lemmy Shoyu


----------



## dpc (Aug 9, 2014)

1. Pelican preening #3
2. Pelican preening #4


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2014)

Very nice pictures, Omni Images and dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 9, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Omni Images and dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## steven kessel (Aug 11, 2014)

Staring match. 

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, "M" Setting, f7.1 @ 1/1250


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Staring match.



Nice capture, Steven.


----------



## tomscott (Aug 11, 2014)

Eider Ducks



Eider Duck chick, Sehouses Harbour, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Eider Duck, Seahouses Harbour, Farne Islands, Northumberland by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Eider Duck, Seahouses Harbour, Farne Islands, Northumberland by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Eider Duck and Chick, Seahouses Harbour, Farne Islands, Northumberland by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Eider Duck Chick, Seahouses Harbour, Farne Islands, Northumberland by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Eider Duck Chick, Seahouses Harbour, Farne Islands, Northumberland by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Aug 11, 2014)

TSP (26 of 136) by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Kittiwake, chick, Cliffside, Staple Island, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffins, Staple Island, Farne Islands, Seahouses by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Guillemots, Cliffside, Staple Island, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Black-headed gull, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin Chicks, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Puffin, Cliffside, Inner Farne, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Arctic Tern in Flight, Inner Farnes, Farne Islands by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## gh4photos (Aug 11, 2014)

magenta throated hummingbird, Costa Rica

Canon 1D mk IV
Canon 70-200mm 2.8
ISO 320
ss-1/200
f/11
multi-flash set up


----------



## gh4photos (Aug 11, 2014)

keel billed toucan, Costa Rica


----------



## gh4photos (Aug 11, 2014)

green crowned brilliant hummingbird, Costa Rica

multi-flash set up


----------



## candyman (Aug 11, 2014)

@gh4photosThose are some very nice photos !


----------



## candyman (Aug 11, 2014)

@tomscott
Lovely series of the Eider Ducks


----------



## candyman (Aug 11, 2014)

tomscott said:


>




My Favourite
Great series as well!


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2014)

Very nice series tomscott. The duck chick is so cute.


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2014)

Lovely series gh4photos. Well done.


----------



## Flo1111 (Aug 11, 2014)

flying pelican.


----------



## Mr Bean (Aug 11, 2014)

Scarlet robin, female.
Spring is around the corner in the Australian bush, and these little ones are starting to be more active. A tricky shot as the light was low (1/30th @ f4.5 ISO 400) using a tripod as a mono pod. But, after cranking off 130 shots or so, a few worked out 

5D3 with 300mm f4


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2014)

Flo1111 said:


> flying pelican.



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 11, 2014)

Grey Backed-Fiscal. Taken with 5dmk3, canon 300mm f2.8mk2 with 1.4mk3 extender.


----------



## tomscott (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the comments 

I made a thread with a few more images of my trip to the Farne Islands here:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22151.0


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wassupppp ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hip-hop Yo-yo-yo ;D


----------



## candyman (Aug 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Hip-hop Yo-yo-yo ;D



Ha,ha,ha, brilliant shot and timing!!


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Hip-hop Yo-yo-yo ;D



;D Excellent shot Dylan.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Wassupppp ;D



What is it ? Looks like some type of heron.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 11, 2014)

*Green Heron* - 
I think he is saying... " Stop following me in that damn kayak, give it a rest already !
How many photos do you need !!"


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> What is it ? Looks like some type of heron.



It looks like a Reddish Egret


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 11, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Wassupppp ;D
> ...



I would guess that it's a Green Heron (even if it looks a bit long in the neck). It could also be a Manfrotto Duopod with an extended, and slightly tilted center column.


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2014)

No, that's not a Green Heron for sure.

Dylan got the same bird, here

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19270.1095;topicseen

And you can see a Green Heron just above from Islander.


----------



## jrista (Aug 11, 2014)

Click said:


> No, that's not a Green Heron for sure.
> 
> Dylan got the same bird, here
> 
> ...



Dunno, looks a lot like a Green Heron to me:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_heron


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2014)

That's the one I think it is

http://ibc.lynxeds.com/photo/reddish-egret-egretta-rufescens/narrow-beach-along-kennedy-causeway


----------



## jrista (Aug 11, 2014)

Click said:


> That's the one I think it is
> 
> http://ibc.lynxeds.com/photo/reddish-egret-egretta-rufescens/narrow-beach-along-kennedy-causeway



Most definitely not that. That bird is different in many respects. Wrong bill color, wrong neck type, does not have the yellow patch at the eye, does not have the same type and amount of varigated feathers along the back, DOES have long, thin feathers off the back, which the Green Heron (and the bird in Islander's photo) do not have, it's legs are the wrong color, doesn't have the white just around the lower part of the eye patch around the bill, does not have the white streaks down the neck and breast.

Bird identification is a pretty solid science. Aside from a short period of time when birds are juvenile, their colorations and markers are VERY specific. There are far too many differences between the Reddish Heron and Green Heron to mistake the two. Islander's bird is definitely a Green Heron.


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2014)

LOL ;D Not Islander's ... But Dylan's.


----------



## jrista (Aug 11, 2014)

Click said:


> LOL ;D Not Islander's one....Dylan's one.



Ah...the conversations got crossed. Dylan's could be a Reddish...tough lighting on that one. The neck is definitely wrong for a Green Heron on Dylan's, though.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 11, 2014)

candyman said:


> @gh4photosThose are some very nice photos !



Agree. Beautiful shots....well done!


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 11, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> *Green Heron* -
> I think he is saying... " Stop following me in that damn kayak, give it a rest already !
> How many photos do you need !!"



LOL... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 11, 2014)

Click said:


> No, that's not a Green Heron for sure.
> 
> Dylan got the same bird, here
> 
> ...



*nods* I have neither of them here, except for very rare visits. I was guessing mostly from the general colours. But, from her(e)on I think we can agree that it's a Heron of sorts, and to me that suggested Reddish Egret surely looks more like a proper identification.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 11, 2014)

Dylan's bird looks to be .. ( after some poking around in books and the net )
Reddish Egret
Immature dark morph -2nd year

Source - the Crossly id guide and 
http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Reddish_Egret/id

http://ibc.lynxeds.com/photo/reddish-egret-egretta-rufescens/reddish-egret-immature-dark-morph-perching-top-mangrove

http://beautyofbirds.com/reddishegrets.html


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 12, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> *Green Heron* -
> I think he is saying... " Stop following me in that damn kayak, give it a rest already !
> How many photos do you need !!"


She loves to post when I'm around


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of BW.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> She loves to post when I'm around



Very nice shot Dylan.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 12, 2014)

Click said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > She loves to post when I'm around
> ...



thank you click


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 12, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > *Green Heron* -
> ...



Dylan,
Absolutely fantastic! Nice work.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 12, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > IslanderMV said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2014)

Great shot Lemmy. Nicely done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 13, 2014)

*Common Tern chick* being fed on the beach. Martha's Vineyard
100-400mm @ 400mm, ISO 125, f/7.1, 1/1250


----------



## InterMurph (Aug 13, 2014)

A loon chick on Lake Dunmore, VT by Martin Del Vecchio


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Click!


----------



## rajivsubs (Aug 13, 2014)

Jungle Bush Quail - Male
EXIF: f/8 | 1/640 sec. | ISO-640 | -0.33 exposure comp.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 13, 2014)

My fav bird


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2014)

rajivsubs said:


> Jungle Bush Quail - Male
> EXIF: f/8 | 1/640 sec. | ISO-640 | -0.33 exposure comp.



Very nice shot rajivsubs. Well done.


----------



## 58Special (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2014)

Nicely done 58Special.


----------



## mikio (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## mikio (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2014)

I really like your shots mikio, especially the Heron, it's unusual to see a Heron on a wire like this.


----------



## mikio (Aug 13, 2014)

Click said:


> I really like your shots mikio, especially the Heron, it's unusual to see a Heron on a wire like this.


Thanks. But this picture was taken at a fish pond and there a lot of birds, including herons, prefer the wires just above the water.


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2014)

mikio said:


> Thanks. But this picture was taken at a fish pond and there a lot of birds, including herons, prefer the wires just above the water.



Cool. 8) I never got the chance to see those kinds of birds on a wire. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Milvus (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello,
this is my first post on the forum...
Here's a young swan from two months ago. Quite a boring and over-shot species but a picture that I am personally happy with.


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2014)

Very nice first post, Milvus ...

...Welcome to CR


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 13, 2014)

mikio said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > I really like your shots mikio, especially the Heron, it's unusual to see a Heron on a wire like this.
> ...



Great shot! Now I know where they got the name for that 1990 Mel Gibson movie. ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 13, 2014)

Milvus said:


> Hello,
> this is my first post on the forum...
> Here's a young swan from two months ago. Quite a boring and over-shot species but a picture that I am personally happy with.



Gorgeous. 
Welcome to CR.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 13, 2014)

She loves to be in front of the camera.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 13, 2014)

He didn't enjoy being photographed


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Milvus. 
Nice shot, still looks like a cygnet but has lost the muddy grey down replaced with white, I keep missing this phase at our local pond! Nice first post, welcome. 

Cheers Graham. 



Milvus said:


> Hello,
> this is my first post on the forum...
> Here's a young swan from two months ago. Quite a boring and over-shot species but a picture that I am personally happy with.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 15, 2014)

Just returned from the worst boat trip ever to see puffins from Peggy's Cove. The tiny vessel rocked so much in the waves that we couldn't stand up and one poor guy kept vomiting over the side. The captain briefly approached to within 100-120 metres to one part of the island and quickly turned back, within about 4 or 5 minutes. My wife couldn't use her binoculars because of the violent motion of the boat. I asked if we were going to do a circuit of the island and was told that nothing was to be seen the other side. Yet, when I checked Tripadvisor afterwards one delighted tripper wrote how they had circuited the island so the photographers could get every angle! I pointed the 5DIII plus Tamron at 600mm in the rough directions of the bird dots in the distance and fired at random at high speed. Surprisingly, I got some usable shots. The puffins occupy only about 150-200 pixels square of the image.


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2014)

Very nice shots regardless of the conditions. Well done Alan.


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Aug 15, 2014)

70 200mm F2.8 L II
1.4x extender


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> 70 200mm F2.8 L II
> 1.4x extender



I really like your first picture. Nicely done.


----------



## rpt (Aug 15, 2014)

EvilZeev228 said:


> 70 200mm F2.8 L II
> 1.4x extender


Lovely! I like the second one. Wouldn't want to be the fish though...


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 15, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Just returned from the worst boat trip ever to see puffins from Peggy's Cove.



My stomach feels queasy just hearing about it. Nice shots though. Once in a while you get some " miracle " shots that make your day.


----------



## sue.t (Aug 15, 2014)

Willow Ptarmigan near the Haines Road in northern British Columbia


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2014)

sue.t said:


> Willow Ptarmigan near the Haines Road in northern British Columbia




Lovely shot. 8) Well done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 15, 2014)

sue.t said:


> Willow Ptarmigan near the Haines Road in northern British Columbia
> 
> See, there are advantages to living in the "Great White North ".
> 
> Great Shot, wish they would come south.


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2014)

Awesome. Nicely done Lemmy.


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you Click!


----------



## LSeries (Aug 15, 2014)

Mallard by juzzlin, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2014)

Very nice LSeries ...Welcome to CR


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 15, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Just returned from the worst boat trip ever to see puffins from Peggy's Cove. The tiny vessel rocked so much in the waves that we couldn't stand up and one poor guy kept vomiting over the side. The captain briefly approached to within 100-120 metres to one part of the island and quickly turned back, within about 4 or 5 minutes. My wife couldn't use her binoculars because of the violent motion of the boat. I asked if we were going to do a circuit of the island and was told that nothing was to be seen the other side. Yet, when I checked Tripadvisor afterwards one delighted tripper wrote how they had circuited the island so the photographers could get every angle! I pointed the 5DIII plus Tamron at 600mm in the rough directions of the bird dots in the distance and fired at random at high speed. Surprisingly, I got some usable shots. The puffins occupy only about 150-200 pixels square of the image.


Wonderful shot considering the conditions....


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 15, 2014)

A heavily cropped picture of an egret... They are very shy and one has to stay hidden and still for a long time for them to wander even this close.... Shot with a 60D and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm and F9.0.

The neck is very snake-like when they are walking towards you...


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree with you Don, it's not easy to approach this bird. You did very well.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 15, 2014)

Click said:


> I agree with you Don, it's not easy to approach this bird. You did very well.


A folding chair and a good book are an essential part of my kit


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2014)

"A folding chair and a good book are an essential part of my kit" - Right on! 

Add to that a full can of mosquito spray!! We had very heavy rain two weeks ago and now ......

Sitting on a folding chair minus the book, on my deck - for jrista - Nutty

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2014)

Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## candyman (Aug 16, 2014)

Click said:


> Awesome. Nicely done Lemmy.


+1 Really nice!


----------



## LSeries (Aug 16, 2014)

Lonely Diver by Jussi Lind, on Flickr

I met him at a small forest lake in Finland. Canon 70D + EF 300 mm f/4L IS USM + EF 1.4x II.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2014)

Nicely done Lseries


----------



## LSeries (Aug 16, 2014)

Click said:


> Nicely done Lseries



Thanks


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 16, 2014)

LSeries said:


> Lonely Diver by juzzlin, on Flickr
> 
> I met him at a small forest lake in Finland. Canon 70D + EF 300 mm f/4L IS USM + EF 1.4x II.


Great bird !


----------



## mikio (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> A heavily cropped picture of an egret... *They are very shy and one has to stay hidden and still for a long time for them to wander even this close.... *Shot with a 60D and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm and F9.0.
> 
> The neck is very snake-like when they are walking towards you...


I feel your pain - stalking these birds is a pain. Very shy and they see you coming a LONG way off. The trick is to live in or visit areas where they are common, then you just run into them on occasion. I got some of my best shots pulled off the the road near a marsh.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2014)

Lovely shot mikio. 8)


----------



## ooF Fighters (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey, they can't all be beauties...
I spotted this handsome devil after making a wrong turn on a very foggy morning in Albion, Ca.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2014)

...not a beauty, but it's a very nice picture. Well done.


----------



## ecka (Aug 17, 2014)

IMG_0513 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## mikio (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## candyman (Aug 17, 2014)

mikio said:


>




Wonderful shot, good lighting!


----------



## candyman (Aug 17, 2014)

LSeries said:


> Lonely Diver by juzzlin, on Flickr
> 
> I met him at a small forest lake in Finland. Canon 70D + EF 300 mm f/4L IS USM + EF 1.4x II.




Very nice!


----------



## dancook (Aug 19, 2014)

Do you count Swans as 'birds'  when it comes to 'bird photography'

I'm not really one for bird photography in general - but I can't resist a bit of swan action.



Night Swan by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2014)

Very nice shot dancook.


----------



## dancook (Aug 19, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice shot dancook.



thanks!


----------



## Ardan (Aug 19, 2014)

Eurasian Jay

5D Mk III + EF 70-200mm f/4 L IS + 2x Mk III @ 400mm, 1/60 & 1/125s, f/11, IS0 800


----------



## Ardan (Aug 19, 2014)

Eurasian Blue Tit

5D Mk III + EF 70-200mm f/4 L IS + 2x Mk III @ 400mm, 1/250s & 1/100s, f/11, IS0 800


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Aug 19, 2014)

.


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2014)

Very nice series. 8) Well done Ardan.


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2014)

Lovely light. Great shot Lemmy.


----------



## dpc (Aug 19, 2014)

Yellow-headed blackbird this spring with a stick in its beak, presumably nesting material.


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you Click!


----------



## nateg (Aug 20, 2014)

I decided to get into bird photography last April... these a few of what I think are my best shots.
Any constructive criticism would be great.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2014)

Greats pictures nateg. I especially like the last image. Well done.


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 20, 2014)

nateg said:


> I decided to get into bird photography last April... these a few of what I think are my best shots.
> Any constructive criticism would be great.
> ---8<--Snip!--8<---



They're all great! You have good, smooth, backgrounds in general. DOF enough for the bird. Punchy colours without overdoing it.
The last one, which looks like an Eurasian Reed Warbler I shot a 2-3 years ago, could possibly be a little tighter.


----------



## spandau (Aug 21, 2014)

Male Wood Duck - May 2014


----------



## spandau (Aug 21, 2014)

Canadian Goose Close-Up.


----------



## LSeries (Aug 21, 2014)

Goldeneye Preaches by juzzlin, on Flickr


----------



## nateg (Aug 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Greats pictures nateg. I especially like the last image. Well done.



Thanks Click!


----------



## nateg (Aug 21, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> nateg said:
> 
> 
> > I decided to get into bird photography last April... these a few of what I think are my best shots.
> ...



Hi, Thanks for the suggesttion I've given that a go.. Think it has helped. N


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2014)

I prefer this version.


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 21, 2014)

nateg said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > nateg said:
> ...



I think so too. *thumbs up*
My experience with those birds that are rather grey (monochromatic) in their appearance, is that photos of them are more interesting if I can see textures on the feathers, or a hint of their eye colour for example. Either that or I back out totally and try to get them with a substantial part of their environment. I have a hard drive with numerous examples of not so interesting shots of these. I keep them to annoy me, and to make me do better the next time.

You're doing great and I look forward to see more from you.


----------



## Vossie (Aug 22, 2014)

Shot this Kingfisher last year with a (rented) 600 f/4 IS II and 1.4x III. Surely my favorite bird. I was lucky to get up very close, the images are uncropped! No tripod was used on this shot, but I did use a pile of branched as a hide and for support.




ISO 1250, f/5.6, 1/500



ISO 1600, f/10, 1/250


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2014)

Vossie said:


> Shot this Kingfisher last year with a (rented) 600 f/4 IS II and 1.4x III. Surely my favorite bird. I was lucky to get up very close, the images are uncropped! No tripod was used on this shot, but I did use a pile of branched as a hide and for support.




Beautiful shots. I love this bird. Well done Vossie.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd love to have those in my collection! 

Jack


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 22, 2014)

Vossie said:


> Shot this Kingfisher last year with a (rented) 600 f/4 IS II and 1.4x III. Surely my favorite bird. I was lucky to get up very close, the images are uncropped! No tripod was used on this shot, but I did use a pile of branched as a hide and for support.



Great shots of a remarkable little bird, Vossie!
I've seen Kingfishers a few times this year, at rather close distances, but still I have to find places like these, where they actually stay for a short while so that I can shoot them. We have nicknamed them "blue darts", since they're almost always just seen as a short blue streak passing by with the afterburners lit. They're putting a toll on my patience and the cameras AF-system. *gnashes teeth*


----------



## Roo (Aug 23, 2014)

A few I took a couple of weeks ago while skiing here.


----------



## mikio (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## mikio (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2014)

Very nice mikio. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## jrista (Aug 24, 2014)

mikio said:


>



Beautiful shot, excellent composition and lighting!


----------



## Phil L (Aug 25, 2014)

Green Heron from last week.


----------



## mikio (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## steven kessel (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been a while for me. Vermilion Flycatcher, photographed this morning.

5Diii, 400DO, ISO 320, M setting, f7.1 @ 1/640


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2014)

Beautiful bird. Very nice shot steven.


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

*Kookaburras*(genus Dacelo)
5D MK III & 70-200 F/2.8 II IS + 1.4x III


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2014)

candyman said:


> Kookaburra(genus Dacelo)




Special bird. Very nice shot candyman


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Kookaburra(genus Dacelo)
> ...




Thanks click!


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

*The greater flamingo* (Phoenicopterus roseus)


@280mm


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

*The Dalmatian pelican* (Pelecanus crispus)


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

*The straw-necked ibis* (Threskiornis spinicollis)


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice series candyman, keep posting


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series candyman, keep posting




Thanks!
I finally got some time to shoot with some decent weather. I had a great day yesterday.


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

*The blue-and-yellow macaw *Ara ararauna


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

*The northern bald ibis, hermit ibis, or waldrapp* (Geronticus eremita)


----------



## lion rock (Aug 28, 2014)

Candyman,
Nice!
-r


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Candyman,
> Nice!
> -r




Thanks lion rock!


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

Another one of the northern bald ibis


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

Rhea (Rheidae)


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

I thought that this one is funny. He is looking up like worried that the sun may fall on him any minute....


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 28, 2014)

Malachite Kingfisher, a small bird but great to see.


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Malachite Kingfisher, a small bird but great to see.



Lovely.


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Malachite Kingfisher, a small bird but great to see.




Very nice!


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks Guys for your comments, one more for the road, taken in the garden. Blue Tit for those who want to know.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 28, 2014)

candyman said:


> *The northern bald ibis, hermit ibis, or waldrapp* (Geronticus eremita)



very nice - I had to look this bird up. Apparently not many left in the world.


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > *The northern bald ibis, hermit ibis, or waldrapp* (Geronticus eremita)
> ...




Thanks. You are correct. This one can be found in a Zoo


----------



## candyman (Aug 28, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Thanks Guys for your comments, one more for the road, taken in the garden. Blue Tit for those who want to know.




I like it. Did you use the 300 or the 70-200 with ext or without?


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 28, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Malachite Kingfisher, a small bird but great to see.


Kingfishers are so hard to get close enough to for photography.... Congratulations on the shot!


----------



## Runnerguy (Aug 28, 2014)

early morning blue heron


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2014)

Runnerguy said:


> early morning blue heron




Great shot. Well done Runnerguy


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks Don and Candyman. The Blue Tit was taken with a 7D with a Mk1 300f2.8 lens. I loved this lens but have now got the Mkii version which is out of this world, just love it.


----------



## Runnerguy (Aug 28, 2014)

northern flicker in the backyard


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2014)

Kerry B said:


> Thanks Guys for your comments, one more for the road, taken in the garden. Blue Tit for those who want to know.



So cute.  Another very nice shot Kerry.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 29, 2014)

Young Forster's Tern taking a bath at low tide. - From kayak on Martha's Vineyard.

60D - 100-400mm @390mm, ISO 100, f/6.3, 1,000th


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2014)

Runnerguy said:


> northern flicker in the backyard



Beautiful shot. Nicely done.


----------



## candyman (Aug 29, 2014)

Click said:


> Runnerguy said:
> 
> 
> > northern flicker in the backyard
> ...




+1 Great shot


----------



## candyman (Aug 29, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Young Forster's Tern taking a bath at low tide. - From kayak on Martha's Vineyard.
> 
> 60D - 100-400mm @390mm, ISO 100, f/6.3, 1,000th




This is so great if you can take a shot on the same level as the bird or animal. It makes it special like coming real close. Reminds me of this tv nature program where they put a camera on the bird....it is amazing like you're flying with them.


----------



## Runnerguy (Aug 29, 2014)

candyman said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Runnerguy said:
> ...


thanks guys !! used my 70d with EF 300 f/2.8L II with 2x III and 600ex-rt for fill ,my neighbours think something is wrong with me


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 30, 2014)

One piece of Heron giving his/hers potential prey the evil eye.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> One piece of Heron giving his/hers potential prey the evil eye.




Very nice shot Domino.


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2014)

Great shot Lemmy.


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you Click!


----------



## candyman (Sep 1, 2014)

Lemmy Shoyu said:


> white-faced ibis



Wonderful shot! Lovely to see them like this


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you candyman!


----------



## ERHP (Sep 2, 2014)

Really great shot of the Ibis, Lemmy!

A Western Bluebird perched on a nearby rock while I was waiting for some FOS warblers to appear.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice shot ERHP.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 3, 2014)

One sample of _Phalacrocorax carbo sinensis_ - Great Cormorant. I'm not very fond of these birds, but I have to admit that up close they have a special look.


----------



## bwud (Sep 5, 2014)

peacock (zoo)


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 5, 2014)

From the zoo the other day; -0.2 exposure, cropped a whiff, lens profile, nothing else.

Jim


----------



## jrista (Sep 5, 2014)

Lemmy Shoyu said:


>



This is an excellent shot. We have Ibis here a couple times of the year for a very short time. I've tried to get pictures of them in flight, but they are usually too far away. This pose is really excellent though.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 5, 2014)

jrista said:


> Lemmy Shoyu said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I agree. Not an easy pose to land, but this is done nicely.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 5, 2014)

A crop from a recent group portrait - starlings at sunset, waiting to head to their roost. Many are partially-moulted juveniles.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2014)

Cool shot scyrene. Nicely done.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 5, 2014)

Click said:


> Cool shot scyrene. Nicely done.



Thanks Click!


----------



## LSeries (Sep 5, 2014)

Wood Sandpiper Staring At The Lake by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Sep 5, 2014)

LSeries said:


> Wood Sandpiper Staring At The Lake by juzzlin, on Flickr


beautiful LSeries!
Well done


----------



## ecka (Sep 5, 2014)

Lemmy Shoyu said:


>


Spectacular


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2014)

LSeries said:


> Wood Sandpiper Staring At The Lake




Beautiful shot. Nicely done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 5, 2014)

Snowy Egret - Martha's Vineyard

100-400mm @ ISO 100, f/6.3, 1/1600

The first two are the Egret running after fish in a marsh.
The last pict is a plumage display that says: "my fishing spot !"


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Snowy Egret - Martha's Vineyard



I really like your shots Jeff 8)


----------



## scyrene (Sep 5, 2014)

LSeries said:


> Wood Sandpiper Staring At The Lake by juzzlin, on Flickr



Lovely contemplative shot


----------



## LSeries (Sep 6, 2014)

scyrene said:


> Lovely contemplative shot



Thank you all!


----------



## rpt (Sep 6, 2014)

These two were fighting over lunch today. The one on the left won...




RPT_7748 by Rustom, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Sep 6, 2014)

rpt said:


> These two were fighting over lunch today. The one on the left won...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Timing and great shot!


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2014)

candyman said:


> Good Timing and great shot!



+1

Very nice shot rpt.


----------



## rpt (Sep 6, 2014)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Good Timing and great shot!
> ...


Thanks guys. It was more of being in the right place at the right time kind of thing. In my mind I was shooting a pair of birds. It is only after I saw the picture did I realise it was a lunch table fight


----------



## Steve (Sep 6, 2014)

Greater Yellowlegs by No Small Wave, on Flickr



Greater Yellowlegs by No Small Wave, on Flickr



Greater Yellowlegs by No Small Wave, on Flickr

Some Greater Yellowlegs shots from earlier this week, Washington shore.


----------



## jrista (Sep 6, 2014)

Steve said:


> Greater Yellowlegs by No Small Wave, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots! That's a big meal for a tiny little yellowlegs.


----------



## Steve (Sep 6, 2014)

jrista said:


> Great shots! That's a big meal for a tiny little yellowlegs.



Haha yeah, I've got a many many many frames of the birds trying to swallow those fish. It takes em a while.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2014)

Steve said:


> Greater Yellowlegs



Beautiful shots Steve, I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## candyman (Sep 6, 2014)

Steve said:


> Some Greater Yellowlegs shots from earlier this week, Washington shore.


Those are awesome! I like them very much.


----------



## Steve (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Omni Images (Sep 7, 2014)

Grey Fantail feeding chicks.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> Grey Fantail feeding chicks.



Nice shot Omni Images


----------



## scyrene (Sep 7, 2014)

A lovely male wheatear on its return migration south


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2014)

scyrene said:


> A lovely male wheatear on its return migration south



I really like this shot. Well done.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 7, 2014)

Click said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > A lovely male wheatear on its return migration south
> ...



Thanks very much!


----------



## jrista (Sep 7, 2014)

Great Blue Heron

This was an unexpected and sudden catch. In Cherry Creek State Park, there is a rather sagging, rickety bridge that hangs about a foot above a major inlet to Cherry Creek Reservoir. It's fairly well traveled, by runners and cyclists, so the chance that you'll ever find any birds along this natural dam that sits a short way out from the bridge is extremely rare. I was originally headed for another spot, when as I got to the bridge, I noticed this beautiful GBH sitting right there on the dam. 

He saw me at the same I saw him, but for some reason he did not take off immediately like they usually do when startled. He examined me for a while, gave me the opportunity to lift my lens and get some shots...then slowly walked farther out on the dam to get a better look at me. He finally seemed to be settling down and getting comfortable again......when a runner tore over the bridge.  Of course...you know what happened then. 

*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Hand-held


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 7, 2014)

I know the feeling with the runner making a mess of your shot. :-\ I got this one at the zoo, fence in the way or not.

Jim


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful shots Jon. Nicely done.


----------



## Steve (Sep 7, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> Grey Fantail feeding chicks.



This is a very cool moment but the lighting is really weird. It looks like you were using a flash to counter the backlit nest but the light maybe didn't balance correctly? The background is black and the adult's head/eye is in deep shadow yet the nest is lit up strongly. What were your settings if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jrista (Sep 7, 2014)

scyrene said:


> A lovely male wheatear on its return migration south



Beautiful shot. Excellent pose and framing.


----------



## jrista (Sep 7, 2014)

rpt said:


> These two were fighting over lunch today. The one on the left won...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shot!


----------



## SwampYankee (Sep 7, 2014)

Well I got some New York City birds


----------



## scyrene (Sep 7, 2014)

jrista said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > A lovely male wheatear on its return migration south
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Sep 8, 2014)

Canon 5d mkii, Tamron 150-600mm all at 600
















First try with my new monopod, still trying to get used to it.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2014)

Great shot Andy. Nicely done.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 8, 2014)

Warbling Vireo At 560mm, 100-400+ Kenko 1.4X TC
http://s980.photobucket.com/user/toointen/slideshow/Outdoors/Birds

Virginia Rail at 400mm


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Warbling Vireo At 560mm, 100-400+ Kenko 1.4X TC



Very nice. 8) Well done.


----------



## rpt (Sep 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > These two were fighting over lunch today. The one on the left won...
> ...


Thanks Jon


----------



## jrista (Sep 8, 2014)

Great Blue Heron Headshot

Birds need portraits, too!  Forgot about this shot...same time as the last two, I managed to snap off a head shot before the runner came by. One of the more cooperative GBH I've had the privilege to photograph. And it was such a nice scene, too...good distance to background, nice lighting. 

*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Hand-held






While I think I could probably do better (less motion-blurring of the feather detail), I've always wanted to get a real close, tight head shot like this ever since I saw Art Morris', particularly the crisp, glistening quality of the birds eyes (that guy is truly a wizard...even though this is one of my best head shots (the much greater DR of the 5D III certainly helps, when you pack on the sensor area), it still doesn't even compare):

http://www.birdsasart.com/2014/02/06/birds-as-art-bulletin-455/
http://www.birdsasart.com/2014/05/03/birds-as-art-bulletin-460/
http://www.birdsasart-blog.com/2014/04/08/striking-while-the-iron-is-hot/
http://www.birdsasart.com/2014/05/19/birds-as-art-bulletin-461/
http://www.birdsasart.com/2014/06/
http://www.birdsasart-blog.com/2014/05/11/teleconverter-versatility/
http://www.birdsasart-blog.com/page/52/


----------



## Chisox2335 (Sep 8, 2014)

Can anyone help ID? I took in Connecticut at the end of July. Having trouble finding it in ID books.

Thanks!

Canon 70D, 100-400 @400M F5.6 1/320 ISO 1600


----------



## jrista (Sep 8, 2014)

Chisox2335 said:


> Can anyone help ID? I took in Connecticut at the end of July. Having trouble finding it in ID books.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Canon 70D, 100-400 @400M F5.6 1/320 ISO 1600



I'm inclined to say Solitary Sandpiper...the color is throwing me off, but I'm hoping that is just because it was sunrise or sunset, throwing in the reddish cast. The bill, size and plumage pattern definitely say "Solitary Sandpiper" to me, though...


----------



## Chisox2335 (Sep 8, 2014)

jrista said:


> Chisox2335 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help ID? I took in Connecticut at the end of July. Having trouble finding it in ID books.
> ...



Thanks!

That's what we were thinking too although I would've thought it would be further north in July. The picture was taken around 6pm sun probably had started to drop.


----------



## jrista (Sep 8, 2014)

Chisox2335 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Chisox2335 said:
> ...



There are very often stragglers that move through late, or just don't move any farther north. Colorodo, ironically given that birds are my favorite subject, is actually really bad for birds. Except during migration...when you can often find thousands of birds that are never here except a few weeks of the year during spring and fall. However, every so often, I find a rare shorbird or waterfowl that just seemed to decide to stay. Sometimes it's a solitary sandpiper, or a snipe, or an avocet, etc.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes. I love Buffelheads. But we don't seem to have anything similar here in Europe. Maybe I'm mis-reading something in the French language bird guide?



Bufflehead - out for a cruise by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 8, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> Yes. I love Buffelheads. But we don't seem to have anything similar here in Europe. Maybe I'm mis-reading something in the French language bird guide?
> 
> ...



That family don't have too many species in it. -> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bucephala
Maybe you can find some Bucephala clangula - Garrot à œil d'or - Common Goldeneye. We have them here in Sweden, and I think they might migrate to winterquarters around the Mediterranean.
Here's a male BIF I shot a few years back.

Followed by a swimming couple.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 8, 2014)

Chisox2335 said:


> Can anyone help ID? I took in Connecticut at the end of July. Having trouble finding it in ID books.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Canon 70D, 100-400 @400M F5.6 1/320 ISO 1600



This is absolutely lovely. The setting, the light, the reflection. Fantastic.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2014)

scyrene said:


> This is absolutely lovely. The setting, the light, the reflection. Fantastic.



+1

Beautiful shot. Well done.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 8, 2014)

One more wheatear


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 8, 2014)

scyrene said:


> One more wheatear



Great shot! Most Wheatears don't let me get that close.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 8, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > One more wheatear
> ...



Thanks  They seem quite approachable here. I was helped by an intervening fence - they seemed to know I couldn't get too close to them.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 8, 2014)

scyrene said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



Haha Yeah, they can be sneaky li'l bastards at times. Showing off while we can't get that extra meter closer.
I've had Curlews and Storks flying right in front of my car after an entire day of trying to stalk them unsuccessfully. Or when I'm going in 110km/h on the motorway, I see Eagles, Hawks, Falcons and Kites sitting on traffic signs 5 meters away from the road - I can focus and shoot at that speed, but not while sitting behind the steering wheel.  *shakes an imaginary fist at raptors*


----------



## scyrene (Sep 8, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > DominoDude said:
> ...



Lol, I still think you have the advantage, driving - I have to get to the birds by public transport, or on foot. And eagles! I have to envy you - there are no eagles near here


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank's for the tip. I'll keep my lenses at the ready for those guys here in France (I see they're supposedly common here, as with elsewhere around Europe). 



DominoDude said:


> ChristopherMarkPerez said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. I love Buffelheads. But we don't seem to have anything similar here in Europe. Maybe I'm mis-reading something in the French language bird guide?
> ...


----------



## TBag (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi All,

I've been lurking for a while now so thought it'd be good to share my first proper attempts at bird photography and the experiences I've had with my lens combinations. For a bit of background, I've got a 550D which I've had for a fair few years now, and started with the 55 - 250mm kit lens. I then went for the Sigma 150 - 500mm which I tried for quite some time before getting fed up with it's softness. After borrowing a mate's Canon 100mm f2.8L Macro, I couldn't go back to non-L lenses, so after much deliberation decided on a 70 - 200mm f2.8 IS II with Canon 2x Extender III. I haven't looked back since (anyone in Aus want to buy a Sigma 150 - 500?!)! All of the shots I've posted here were with the 550D + 70 - 200 f2.8 IS II + 2x Extender III (except the currawong, which was without the extender).

I've never shot with any other L-series lenses (aside from the 100mm macro), so don't really have anything to compare to, but I'm so stoked with how sharp the 70 - 200 with the 2x extender is - in my experience it can be just as sharp with the extender as without (as far as the limitations of the 550D will allow). My only gripe is that the autofocus is a little slow (but still on par with the Sigma and faster than everything else i've got), but I'm hoping that will improve when I upgrade to the 7D II when it arrives  Can anyone give me their thoughts on whether or not that is correct - will autofocus speed and accuracy improve significantly if and when I upgrade from a 550D to a 7D II (or just a 7D if I can't afford the new one)?

Anyway, hope you enjoy the pics, I'm happy to post some more (plenty more where these came from) if people are still curious about the performance of the 70 - 200 with 2x extender.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 9, 2014)

TBag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been lurking for a while now so thought it'd be good to share my first proper attempts at bird photography and the experiences I've had with my lens combinations. For a bit of background, I've got a 550D which I've had for a fair few years now, and started with the 55 - 250mm kit lens. I then went for the Sigma 150 - 500mm which I tried for quite some time before getting fed up with it's softness. After borrowing a mate's Canon 100mm f2.8L Macro, I couldn't go back to non-L lenses, so after much deliberation decided on a 70 - 200mm f2.8 IS II with Canon 2x Extender III. I haven't looked back since (anyone in Aus want to buy a Sigma 150 - 500?!)! All of the shots I've posted here were with the 550D + 70 - 200 f2.8 IS II + 2x Extender III (except the currawong, which was without the extender).
> 
> ...



These are all wonderful.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2014)

TBag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been lurking for a while now so thought it'd be good to share my first proper attempts at bird photography and the experiences I've had with my lens combinations. For a bit of background, I've got a 550D which I've had for a fair few years now, and started with the 55 - 250mm kit lens. I then went for the Sigma 150 - 500mm which I tried for quite some time before getting fed up with it's softness. After borrowing a mate's Canon 100mm f2.8L Macro, I couldn't go back to non-L lenses, so after much deliberation decided on a 70 - 200mm f2.8 IS II with Canon 2x Extender III. I haven't looked back since (anyone in Aus want to buy a Sigma 150 - 500?!)! All of the shots I've posted here were with the 550D + 70 - 200 f2.8 IS II + 2x Extender III (except the currawong, which was without the extender).
> 
> ...




Great shots Tbag...And welcome to CR


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 9, 2014)

Cormorant, Bridlington, E. Yorkshire.

70D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS + Canon 1.4x TC.

A common enough bird. but this individual was obliging and in beautiful light, making for a nice image all the same.


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> A common enough bird. but this individual was obliging and in beautiful light, making for a nice image all the same.



I'll take good pics of common species over bad pics of rarities any day.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 9, 2014)

(Ruddy) Turnstone, Bridlington, E. Yorkshire.

70D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS, Canon 2x TC, 600mm handheld.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 9, 2014)

Reed bunting, Buckton, E. Yorkshire.

70D, Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 OS, Canon 1.4x TC, 420mm handheld.

All about the light, this one - and even though I'm not a big fan of "hand of man" elements in my pictures, the age of the barbed wire mitigates it to an extent.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2014)

Very nices shots Keith. I especially like the Cormorant.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 9, 2014)

Yep, I like it too - if only because that kind of light is a rarity in my part of the world.

Steve's observation chimes nicely with my way of looking at things: I was a birder for _years_ before becoming a bird photographer, and since doing so I've gained a new appreciation for species I'd barely have looked at twice.

I also think that the Cormorant gives a pretty good indication of the IQ potential of the 70D/Siggy 120-300mm combo, well converted and processed: there's nothing about it that makes me think "_if only I'd been using a full frame body/Canon prime lens/Sony sensor_..." or any such nonsense..!

;D

Here's another of the same bird - dapper little thing. And I've just realised (having noticed that uploading via the forum strips the Exif  ) that this was with the 2x TC: at the short end of the zoom range (240mm), but it was on there.


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> I also think that the Cormorant gives a pretty good indication of the IQ potential of the 70D/Siggy 120-300mm combo, well converted and processed: there's nothing about it that makes me think "_if only I'd been using a full frame body/Canon prime lens/Sony sensor_..." or any such nonsense..!



Yup, eye level shots with good light, clean backgrounds and good post trumps top end gear every time. I've seen lots and lots of bad pictures taken with 1DX's and 600 f4 II's.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 9, 2014)

Steve said:


> I've seen lots and lots of bad pictures taken with 1DX's and 600 f4 II's.



Yep - I've seen lots and lots which were taken in great light too, Steve. In fact I'm frequently shoulder-to-shoulder with supposedly far better kit than mine (often in crappy light, too - like when I'm shooting rugby or moto-x during the Winter), and I rarely see incontrovertible proof of its superiority, either in IQ terms or in terms of the number of "keepers".

There's usually a _slight_ edge, but never one commensurate with the difference in price..!


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 9, 2014)

TBag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Anyway, hope you enjoy the pics, I'm happy to post some more (plenty more where these came from) if people are still curious about the performance of the 70 - 200 with 2x extender.



*Wonderful birds, really sharp images. I enjoyed them.*


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 9, 2014)

Snowy Egret -
100-400mm @ ISO 100, f/6.3, 1/1600

This plumage display means, (This is MY fishing spot.)


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2014)

Great shot Jeff. Nicely done.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 9, 2014)

loons....


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 9, 2014)

A Jackdaw from last summer.
I'm not sure, but I think he might have noticed me...


----------



## sparkie (Sep 9, 2014)

Here's a damp and slightly bedraggled Blue Tit and another who's taken better care of himself!


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2014)

Don, Domino, sparkie, very nice pictures guys.


----------



## TBag (Sep 9, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> TBag said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...



Thanks Islander and others  Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Sep 10, 2014)

scyrene said:


> Chisox2335 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help ID? I took in Connecticut at the end of July. Having trouble finding it in ID books.
> ...



Thank you very much for the kind words!


----------



## Steve (Sep 10, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Yep - I've seen lots and lots which were taken in great light too, Steve. In fact I'm frequently shoulder-to-shoulder with supposedly far better kit than mine (often in crappy light, too - like when I'm shooting rugby or moto-x during the Winter), and I rarely see incontrovertible proof of its superiority, either in IQ terms or in terms of the number of "keepers".
> 
> There's usually a _slight_ edge, but never one commensurate with the difference in price..!



I agree. Doesn't mean I still don't want that 600 f4 vII though! If I had the cash I'd be all over it for that slight edge. But in the meantime I'll keep soldiering on with this terrible, just terrible, third party lens



Greater Yellowlegs by No Small Wave, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2014)

Lovely shot Steve. 8)


----------



## jrista (Sep 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> Keith_Reeder said:
> 
> 
> > There's usually a _slight_ edge, but never one commensurate with the difference in price..!
> ...



I think you guys would both say differently if you actually had the opportunity to use the 600/4 II in the field.  It is a wickedly sharp lens, and it is scientifically capable of being significantly sharper than any lens that drops down to an f/6.3 aperture because your more diffraction limited at the smaller aperture. At f/4, the 600/4 II is capable of resolving more in terms of spatial resolution than any current DSLR sensor. At f/6.3, there are quite a number of sensors capable of resolving more in terms of spatial resolution. Those differences DO result in realizable real-world gains. Even at narrower apertures, the lens rapidly becomes diffraction limited, and exhibits ideal performance (not the case with a lens that is aberration-limited at f/6.3, like the Tamron or Sigma 150-600's...those lenses would need to be stopped down quite a bit to reach purely diffraction-limited performance levels). These images have had NR in the background, but the subjects themselves have been untouched:

















There is more to the 600/4 II than just it's sharpness, though. The AF is wicked fast, and when paired with the 1D X or 5D III (and, probably, the upcomming 7D II), you get all the benefits that an f/4 max aperture offer...such as more usable cross-type AF points. That gives you a lot more freedom as far as scene composition goes, without having to resort to real-time oddities like focus and recompose (focused on the body with cross-type f/4 AF points in the left-hand segment of the 5D III's 61pt AF system):






You can't discount the IS system in the 600/4 II either. Nothing else I've ever used, including Sigma lenses that have OS, have ever even remotely come close to the kind of slow shutter hand-holdability that the four to five stop IS system in Canon's great whites offers. You can hand-hold between 1/20th to 1/30th...which is a godsend for some kinds of birds...like the Night heron, which often sits perfectly still, but is usually out in extremely low light:






It's also extremely handy for those fantastic moments of hand-held flight photography:


----------



## Steve (Sep 10, 2014)

jrista said:


> I think you guys would both say differently if you actually had the opportunity to use the 600/4 II in the field.



If you want to buy me one I definitely won't turn it down! I'm aware, as I'm sure Keith is as well, that the Canon superteles are great. I've not had the chance to use a 600 but I've used a friend's 500 and its marvelous. In that post you quoted I even said I'd love to have the 600 f4 II because I know its great. There is a lot it will do but one thing it won't do is make someone a good photographer. I've met quite a few people with top of the line kit that take bad pictures because they think its enough just to buy the right gear. 

And really, when you get down to it, the differences are _relatively_ minor. Yes, you have one more stop, yes the AF is a bit faster, yes its a bit sharper but none of those features matter if you can't approach a bird or if you're shooting straight down at the top of a duck's head at midday from a fully extended tripod. That's really what we're discussing here - that there is a massive gulf between good and bad photography _skills_ and minor differences in the equipment. I feel like I do pretty well with what I can afford. I feel like I do better than a lot of the people I've met who can afford more. Gear does make a difference, certainly. I couldn't make the images I want with a Rebel and a kit zoom. But there is a definite level of diminishing returns as you go higher up the chain.

Personally, I think it would be cool if Canon and Nikon required a portfolio review before selling people superteles. "Sorry buddy, not that great. Let's see what you can do with this 400 f5.6 for a bit. Get back to us in six months"


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 10, 2014)

That "_you can see every feather barb at 100% view_" argument only impresses _other photographers_, Jon - it's essentially an irrelevance to anyone who views your images who _isn't_ a photographer.

(That said, I've supplied exactly the same sort of example myself to indicate the capabilities of the Siggy 120-300mm f/2.8 OS + 2x TC - I get the basis for doing so. But as I say, it's only interesting to photographers). 

Steve's right on point here: nobody (least of all me) is trying to suggest that - other things being equal - the "best" kit won't serve to maximise opportunities, but for the most part it won't make an _appreciable_ difference in most circumstances: as we'd all acknowledge, there's more to wildlife photography than the gear.

Indeed, for my style of photography, an anchor of a lens - and tripod, and gimbal - would be a positive disadvantage: I like to be mobile, and I shoot exclusively handheld, not least because of the flexibility and "agility" this approach affords. A Canon supertele would positively slow me down. Even aside from the logistics of using such gear, the weight doesn't appeal either.

And here's another thing. I could have chosen a Canon 300mm f/2.8 IS instead of the the Siggy, but I have never, ever understood how any wildlife 'tog can function with fixed focal length lenses: I know they do, but it is a source of constant bafflement to me. 

Even in the pics I've posted up here in the last day or two, the focal length is _all over the place_ - I literally could not manage without being able to zoom.

The only Canon "super" lens that gives something like the flexibility I need, is the 200-400mm f/4: I love the idea of that lens (especially with the built-in 1.4x TC), but - having seen innumerable examples from it - I'm back to "it's not _so much_ better in terms of the end result that I could justify it".

For the record, I have actually used a 600mm f/4 (not the latest version) at some length, courtesy of a UK pro shooter I'm friendly with, and - honestly - it's not for me. The disadvantages _to me_ that result from it aren't outweighed by the fairly minimal (at the image level) superiority of the lens over my kit. 

Yes, it's sharper at 100%, and yes, it's AF is better than the Siggy + 2x. But my Siggy is much better at say, 300mm, and at f/2.8: and is at least as fast focusing as the 600mm when the Siggy is naked or with the Canon 1.4x attached.

I can't get out to 840mm/1200mm of course, but I've rarely if ever needed to, whereas I routinely need less than 600mm... 

And I reiterate that _at the image level_ the benefits of the Canon superteles are largely lost on the viewing public: I have _never, ever_ been told that my efforts would be better _if only they were sharper_...

As long as I can do *this* at 600mm - and I can, all day long - I'm happy enough. And let's be honest: if I'd told you that it had been taken with a Canon supertele, you'd have no reason, on the basis of its sharpness and detail, not to believe me.

(It's almost wide-open, too - no drastic stopping down to get this level of sharpness).


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 10, 2014)

Eastern Yellow Robin - Kinglake National Park.
After spending a dismal morning trying to photograph these and other small birds (they have a habit of perching in bushes, meaning, lots of images of in focus twigs and out of focus birds), this one plonked itself on a branch, in the open. The only catch was the bush between me and the Robin. Moving myself slightly, I managed to sight the bird through a gap, hence the blurry green at the bottom of the image. 20 shots later, it took off, but it certainly made my day. 5D3 with 300mm f4


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 10, 2014)

Well done Mr Bean. I have experience with the little birds. Well done on being patient.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks 2n10. I'd been photographing a number of less colourful birds at the time, with little success when this one popped into view. It posed for the pic's then took off


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 10, 2014)

Mr Bean, would you mind letting me know what ISO that image was taken at?


----------



## rpt (Sep 10, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Mr Bean, would you mind letting me know what ISO that image was taken at?


I am going to hazard a guess - Me thinks >= ISO 8000


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 10, 2014)

"But there is a definite level of diminishing returns as you go higher up the chain."

Very true and something I learned in forking out $7k of my inheritance on the 300 2.8 II which I compared carefully to the Nikon AF 70-300 I owned. I see both points of view and the validity of various comments on either side but if you can't justify the $$$ it's a no brainer - enjoy the less expensive gear cause it's still very good. 

Just be careful to not say overly critical things about the high level stuff or folk will get ruffled, but not me. I do what I like and you do what you like and we still have free speech for now at least. Heaven help us when the crazys take over.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Sep 10, 2014)

@Steve & Keith:

I think you guys are conflating the purpose of having good equipment with who might potentially view your work down the road. As a photographer, we generally don't think: Oh, I can get away with using this crappy soft lens because no one who ever views my work would ever know. That's just inane.  

Having a good lens is about eliminating the limits of your equipment, making YOU yourself the limit. I also still don't think you guys fully understand how good the Mark II supertele lenses are. The older 600/4 L lens produces visibly softer results than the 600/4 L II lens. It produced softer results than the 800/5.6, where as the new 600/4 L II produces sharper results than the 800/5.6 when used WITH the 1.4x TC III. You don't realize the differences until you've actually tried it. I thought my 100-400mm L was excellent...and it does produce sharp results...but as good as it is, it still doesn't compare to what the 600 can do...and at 840mm no less. Using this lens means that you, the photographer, become the limiting factor on resolving power. 

As for whether the differences can be realized? Yes, they can. Absolutely! How often have you not been able to get as close as you need to fully maximize the pixels of your sensor at 300mm? At 420mm? Or even at 560mm? Even if you do fill the frame on an APS-C, does your IQ compare to that of a frame-filled FF? 

I can use 1200mm f/8, with fast focus, on a full frame camera, and get away with shots that would normally scare birds off. Egrets and herons are jittery birds...you break their comfort bubble, they are gone. I could get this kind of framing with my 7D...but I could never get this kind of IQ...and certainly not from the distances I'm getting it at now. (These photos aren't the kind I usually share, the lighting on this day was TERRIBLE, resulting in high DR on my subjects, but they are some of the few I recently captured at 1200mm f/8, so just to demonstrate the point):











Thanks to having a very long lens that is actually able to perform AF reliably, quickly, and consistently at f/8, I was able to pack on the pixels in this shot. I did not have to get so close to the bird that it took flight in fear. I was actually able to stay at a very comfortable distance, which allowed the birds to maintain their natural behavior and comfort levels. And this is all at f/8...a diffraction limited lens is still resolving a ton of detail. The 7D AF at 840 f/5.6 also doesn't even perform as well as the 5D III AF at f/8.

So, I'm sorry, but you can't tell me that the differences are small.  It's not just about IQ, although that's the key factor. It's about raw capability, it's about achieving things at a high level otherwise not achievable with lesser gear, it's about eliminating the limits your gear imposes on you, forcing you yourself to become the limitation (and that, my friends, is something eminently remediable. ) 

I also do believe that people can tell the difference. I had sharp results with my 100-400, and I always received compliments for that from people who see my work. However, I ALSO get compliments akin to "Wow! Your work was always sharp, but this is even more amazing!" since I've started using the 600. Your average viewer isn't oblivious to detail...they do notice it, and many can and do tell the difference, even if they don't know exactly what's causing it or where it's coming from, even when they are not photographers. Many also notice other differences...for example, I received some comments about my background blur when using the 100-400...however since switching to the 600, people notice more how clean and smooth the backgrounds usually are. Or, conversely, they recognize how isolated and enhanced the birds or wildlife are because of the creamy backgrounds (even if they don't recognize that its the difference in DOF and background blur that's causing them to notice the subject more), with comments like: "Wow! The birds just pop right out of your photographs now!"


----------



## Steve (Sep 10, 2014)

Man, I don't know how many times or how many ways I can say this but _I understand that the 600 is a very good lens!!!_ You don't need to keep posting specs. Is it $10,000 better than my Sigma 300-800? I don't think it is but maybe that's because my entire income last year was just under the purchase price of a new 600mm f4 IS II. I might feel differently if I were a trust-funder, retired engineer or one of the handful of professional full time wildlife photographers and money was utterly meaningless but, for me, the 300-800 is fantastic, especially for how much I paid for it. I get really good results with it - in my maybe not so humble opinion, better results than the majority of 500/600 vII owners I've met in the field.

My bottleneck for photography at this point is not gear related. I have more than enough reach at 800mm to do what I want and get tight framing on birds. I can go to 1120mm f8 with a 1.4x if I need it, but in all honesty if I need to do that its probably not a picture worth taking 9 times out of 10. Like Kieth was saying, I've found the zoom to be really useful. A lot of my most recent shorebird photos were zoomed out to <600mm because if you know how to approach you can get pretty close to a lot of birds. I've got more than enough sharpness. I wouldn't mind my AF being a bit quicker but I get a majority of keepers. My bottleneck right now is time and travel expenses. 

If I could afford to take more time in the field and go to more locations my photography would improve far more than anything the 600 vII could give me. As it is I barely have any opportunities to shoot. I've had this 300-800 for a few months now and I've only been able to take it out a few times. Time and travel are much more important than gear improvements at this level. Would you rather have my setup and all the time you wanted in Yellowstone/Thailand/New Zealand/Africa/wherever or your setup in an urban backyard? Hell, I'd rather have my setup and a month to just drive around my state than sit at home with a some totally baller gear pointed at my fence.


----------



## jrista (Sep 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> Man, I don't know how many times or how many ways I can say this but _I understand that the 600 is a very good lens!!!_ You don't need to keep posting specs. Is it $10,000 better than my Sigma 300-800? I don't think it is but maybe that's because my entire income last year was just under the purchase price of a new 600mm f4 IS II. I might feel differently if I were a trust-funder, retired engineer or one of the handful of professional full time wildlife photographers and money was utterly meaningless but, for me, the 300-800 is fantastic, especially for how much I paid for it. I get really good results with it - in my maybe not so humble opinion, better results than the majority of 500/600 vII owners I've met in the field.
> 
> My bottleneck for photography at this point is not gear related. I have more than enough reach at 800mm to do what I want and get tight framing on birds. I can go to 1120mm f8 with a 1.4x if I need it, but in all honesty if I need to do that its probably not a picture worth taking 9 times out of 10. Like Kieth was saying, I've found the zoom to be really useful. A lot of my most recent shorebird photos were zoomed out to <600mm because if you know how to approach you can get pretty close to a lot of birds. I've got more than enough sharpness. I wouldn't mind my AF being a bit quicker but I get a majority of keepers. My bottleneck right now is time and travel expenses.
> 
> If I could afford to take more time in the field and go to more locations my photography would improve far more than anything the 600 vII could give me. As it is I barely have any opportunities to shoot. I've had this 300-800 for a few months now and I've only been able to take it out a few times. Time and travel are much more important than gear improvements at this level. Would you rather have my setup and all the time you wanted in Yellowstone/Thailand/New Zealand/Africa/wherever or your setup in an urban backyard? Hell, I'd rather have my setup and a month to just drive around my state than sit at home with a some totally baller gear pointed at my fence.



First, I was mostly responding to Keith, not you. Second, I thought you guys were using the 120-300. If you have the 300-800, then that's definitely a different story. My mistake, although I think an honest one. 

Isn't that an $8000 lens in and of itself? I don't think the differences between that particular lens and the EF 600/4 II are going to be that large. If you have that, then I'd say there is no reason to move to any Canon great white, as your already using stellar equipment. I think the differences between a 120-300 with TC's is definitely going to be visible, but that's a MUCH shorter lens, and TCs do degrade quality. 

If you were using the 100-400mm, or either of the 150-600mm lenses, then I would say that going to either the Sigma 300-800 or the 600/4 II would result in a pretty significant increase in IQ. Not just because the lenses are sharper, but because with the longer focal length options, you can magnify the subject more, and put more pixels on subject. Pixels on subject makes a huge difference. It's why the 150-600mm lenses will be ideal budget birder lenses...at 200mm longer than the Canon 100-400, they will be putting 2.25x more pixels on subject. That's significant. It means fine details show up better, it means noise shrinks relative to detail, making noise easier to manage. Paired with APS-C bodies, I think the 150-600mm lenses will become kings of the budget birders.  I also don't think it will matter how sharp Canon may make any 100-400 II...the difference in pixels on subject is really going to create a divide between those who use the 150-600's and those who stick with the 100-400 range (or 80-400 on the Nikon side).

This same pixels on subject factor is one of the benefits of using long glass on full frame cameras, too. The 600 with either 1.4x or 2x TCs gets more pixels on subject. You might reduce total light levels to the same as a 7D with an 840mm lens, but there are more pixels in total, so the IQ of a shot made at 1200mm f/8 FF is still going to be better than at 840mm f/5.6 APS-C. Noise levels will be roughly the same...but the image with more pixels will be more detailed, and on a normalized basis, sharper.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 10, 2014)

Are you guys really having the 'skill trumps kit' and 'X kit doesn't provide 10x better images than Y so isn't worth 10x as much'?

Clearly both skill and kit matter. The more benign the conditions, the more forgiving the situation of lower-priced equipment. And you can't make objective comparisons of price and quality - people's budgets, levels of perfectionism, and patience vary hugely. I am very lucky to have a mark II supertele, and I don't look down on anyone who doesn't. But for me, it means I'm rarely limited by the lens. Incidentally I chose the 500 over the 600 because _for me_ the extra 30% in price wasn't worth it for another 100mm.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 10, 2014)

I agree, let's keep it more light-hearted and less competitive and mainly about birds.

Jack


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 10, 2014)

rpt said:


> Keith_Reeder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Bean, would you mind letting me know what ISO that image was taken at?
> ...


ISO 400, but heavily cropped.


----------



## Steve (Sep 10, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> I agree, let's keep it more light-hearted and less competitive and mainly about birds.
> 
> Jack



Fair enough. I can get a bit of a chip on my shoulder about it. Not saying I've seen it around here, but there are definitely bird photo sites with members that do look down on people who can't afford the top of the line. 

Oh and jrista - yeah the Sigma retails new for almost $8k but I got mine for $2500. Sometimes there are benefits to the low resale value of third party gear!



Cassins Finch by No Small Wave, on Flickr


----------



## jrista (Sep 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> Oh and jrista - yeah the Sigma retails new for almost $8k but I got mine for $2500. Sometimes there are benefits to the low resale value of third party gear!



WOW! Your a lucky bastard.  I did not actually pay full price for my 600...I got it off a Canadian site for $10,800 (and that was back when the list price was still $12,999). Still, $2500 for a lens that natively reaches 800mm f/5.6 is really freakin good.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> ...Snip!
> 
> Oh and jrista - yeah the Sigma retails new for almost $8k but I got mine for $2500. Sometimes there are benefits to the low resale value of third party gear!



Really lovely Finch there, Steve!
And you managed to get a mighty good price on that used 300-800mm! Here it would be in the range of $3300 to $3400, but they are darn tough to spot on the market. Few know about it, fewer need it, and even less of it are circulating around between the shops and on the birding forums here.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 10, 2014)

rpt said:


> Keith_Reeder said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Bean, would you mind letting me know what ISO that image was taken at?
> ...



From a cropping perspective, this is the original, image. I would have used the 1.4x TC but the light was low as it was (1/125 @ f4.5 ISO 400 - using a tripod as a monopod, one leg extended, as I was moving around and no time for the tripod setup).


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 10, 2014)

Very nice Steve. Beaut detail, and great pose


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2014)

Beautiful shot Steve. Well done.


----------



## jrista (Sep 11, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Keith_Reeder said:
> ...



Given the noise increase with cropping, I'd offer that using the 1.4x TC would have still been better. Even a 2x TC would have been better. You wouldn't gain or necessarily even lose anything on the per-pixel noise front...however you would have gained considerably on the detail front. More detail (i.e. larger in the frame, more pixels on subject) and the bird and background would both handle NR more effectively. 

When you have low light and will ultimately have to crop to the middle 25% or less of the frame, there is no real benefit to doing that if you have a TC (or the ability to zoom with a zoom lens.) If you don't have any issued maintaining the stability of the lens, the mere increase in pixels on the target can actually translate into a significant gain, as you then may have the option of downsampling your crop.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 11, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Keith_Reeder said:
> ...



Was that on the 5D3? ISO 400 seems low to me. I'd recommend ETTR by using a higher ISO then darkening in post, which can actually help reduce (the appearance of) noise overall. A lovely capture anyhow


----------



## Northbird (Sep 11, 2014)

Green Heron (Butorides virescens) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback jrista and scyrene. For most of the morning I did have the 1.4x TC on the 300mm. But I was walking out of a canyon area (late in the afternoon), where I'd been photographing a waterfall, as a long'ish exposure, hence the tripod (I normally use a monpod for birding). As I walked out, I fitted the 300mm, just in case I saw anything interesting. I did think at the time, I should put the 1.4x on. Oh well, next time 



scyrene said:


> Was that on the 5D3? ISO 400 seems low to me. I'd recommend ETTR by using a higher ISO then darkening in post, which can actually help reduce (the appearance of) noise overall. A lovely capture anyhow


As it is, I tend to use ETTR by exposing 1/3 to 1/2 a stop over. One of my custom settings (for birding) is set to a center focus point, spot metering, with an ISO of 400 (for me, when using the 300mm it's a balance between using a higher ISO and cropping, if that makes sense). In the case of a quick bird shot, I can turn the dial to the custom setting (it's C3, meaning, I can turn the dial without looking, knowing what the setup is). That's the reason for the ISO 400. It was a rather quick reaction


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 11, 2014)

Northbird said:


> Green Heron (Butorides virescens) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


Nice capture Northbird. Great reflection


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2014)

Northbird said:


> Green Heron (Butorides virescens)



Very nice shot. I like the reflection.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 11, 2014)

Love all the recent shots. I have nothing, not a good summer but I'm heading out to BC, my neighbor province for about 3 weeks and am hoping for ...... anything will be better than here with my pet nuthatches and blue jays and chickadees! 

Jack


----------



## rpt (Sep 11, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > Green Heron (Butorides virescens) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr
> ...


Yes, excellent! You can title it "Northbird, Southbird"


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 11, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> I agree, let's keep it more light-hearted and less competitive and mainly about birds.



It was never meant to be "competitive" - my comments were unequivocally about _what works for *me* - and why_.

Nothing more, nothing less.

Pretty sad - and frankly, bloody tedious - that we can't even discuss why one approach works better _for an individual photographer_ than another, without some people becoming disruptively defensive about their expensive toys...

I'll also add this: in terms of the benefit to other - perhaps new - bird photographers, it's likely that there's more value in a post about how to get really very worthwhile results from relatively budget gear than there is in one purporting to demonstrate that if you're serious about the genre, you "need" a Canon supertele, and preferably the biggest and most expensive one out there.

Frankly, posts like that help _nobody_ - they just massage the ego of the person posting.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 11, 2014)

scyrene said:


> Are you guys really having the 'skill trumps kit' and 'X kit doesn't provide 10x better images than Y so isn't worth 10x as much'?



Errr.. _no, of course we're not_ - as is obvious from what we've actually written. 

We're saying that "*for the most part, the differences in end-result between very good gear and "the best" aren't as big as the price premium might imply, and that we're extremely satisfied with the results we get without top-of-the-range Canon kit*".

Simple enough. The point has been subverted into something else, of course, but that's what _we're_ saying...

Whether Canon gear is "_worth_" 10x (or whatever) as much, is an entirely personal judgement, and frankly I couldn't care less how other people spend their money, nor have I any inclination to pass judgement on how other people use their hard-earned.

But I _choose_ not to use a Canon supertele - not because I can't afford one, but because it would not suit my shooting style, nor would it improve my results_ to the extent that it would need to_, for the purchase to be worthwhile _to me_.

Diminishing returns, pure and simple. And, last time I checked, I was still allowed to have a personal opinion about that...


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 11, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Keith_Reeder said:
> ...



What a wonderful picture ! I would only crop it to change the composition slightly. Love the bokeh produced by the 300 @ f4.5. Would make a lovely large print on canvas.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 11, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Thanks for the feedback jrista and scyrene. For most of the morning I did have the 1.4x TC on the 300mm. But I was walking out of a canyon area (late in the afternoon), where I'd been photographing a waterfall, as a long'ish exposure, hence the tripod (I normally use a monpod for birding). As I walked out, I fitted the 300mm, just in case I saw anything interesting. I did think at the time, I should put the 1.4x on. Oh well, next time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok. Goes with the territory


----------



## scyrene (Sep 11, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Are you guys really having the 'skill trumps kit' and 'X kit doesn't provide 10x better images than Y so isn't worth 10x as much'?
> ...



Sure you are. Sheesh, no need to get so worked up about it!


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 11, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Thanks Sporgon, I hadn't thought about the image as a lesser cropped version (with more of the foliage)


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 11, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Bean said:
> ...



Sometimes we don't see the wood for the trees. Or in this case don't see the bokeh for the bird ;D


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2014)

I came across this hawk outside town this afternoon. I drove by on a grid road, saw it across the road and ditch, stopped, reversed until I was parallel with it (I was careful, there was noone else on the road anywhere in sight) and snapped this picture out the window across the passenger side of the vehicle. I was using my 7D with a 300mm f/4 plus a 1.4x teleconverter. The IS in the lens is an old version, of course, and I had to shoot the picture off the cuff for fear of losing the shot, so the picture could be a tad bit sharper. Excuses, excuses, but………… I believe this is a Swainson's Hawk, but I stand to be corrected on that score. I used to watch birds assiduously but haven't been disciplined in it for years, so I likely have misidentified the raptor.


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2014)

Very nice shot dpc.

Sorry, I can't help you with the ID.


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice shot dpc.
> 
> Sorry, I can't help you with the ID.




Thanks! I have several bird identification books, but sometimes the illustrations and descriptions just don't help as much as one would wish.


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2014)

Mourning doves


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2014)

Northbird said:


> Green Heron (Butorides virescens) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr




A really nice picture!


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 13, 2014)

Beautiful shots dpc. I agree it is a Swainson's Hawk.


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Beautiful shots dpc. I agree it is a Swainson's Hawk.




Thanks.


----------



## jrista (Sep 14, 2014)

*Greater Yellowlegs*

Haven't seen these guys in a year. Beautiful little birds, with a cute look. I was out scouting for dark sky sites for my astrophotography a couple weeks ago, and came across a small marsh and agricultural pond. At the time, the pond was PACKED with phalaropes, and I regretted not having my lens with me. I went back to the same spot the first chance I got, hoping the phalaropes would still be there. Alas, no, it looked completely deserted. However after hanging out for a minute, I noticed a few other species of shorebird, along with a lone heron that showed up a few minutes later.

In all, I picked out Killdeer, Spotted Sandpiper, a few Snipes, a Lesser Sandpiper, and the Heron in addition to the Yellowlegs in the end. No good photos of the snipes...they had already noticed me by the time I noticed them, and they skittered off into the corn fields before I could get any good shots. The Lesser Sandpiper seemed fearless for a while, I kept getting closer and closer...then the incessant warning call of a Killdeer kicked in, and the whole lot of them flew to the other end of the pond. Darn killdeer... 

*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Canon EF 2x TC III
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro 2 Gimbal


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice one jrista. Out of interest, what exposure settings did you use?


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 14, 2014)

Fan Tailed Cuckoo. A few of these are now appearing in the reserve behind my place. It's Spring Down Under, and these ones have an interesting way of nesting/breeding. They are a brood parasite, meaning, they lay their eggs in another birds nest, usually the much smaller scrub wren or thornbill, and let them go about raising/feeding, etc.

Anyway, a rather late in the day pic, with exposures being around the 1/25 sec @ f4.5, 800 ISO - 5D3 with 300mm lens, on a monopod. Not as sharp as I'd like, but, I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## jrista (Sep 14, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Nice one jrista. Out of interest, what exposure settings did you use?



Thanks. Exposure was 1/640th f/8 ISO 1600. Was a little hot...the 5D III doesn't have the same kind of highlight headroom as the 7D, so I'm having to learn to not be as aggressive with ETTR.


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2014)

jrista said:


> Greater Yellowlegs



Great shot Jon. Beautiful light.


----------



## lglass12189 (Sep 14, 2014)

My first entry on this forum.

Osprey landing on nest taken on blue cypress lake in florida.

1Dx, 200-400 @ 200mm, ISO 400, 1/1000, f/4.0


----------



## Khnnielsen (Sep 14, 2014)

I like this picture, because it looks like the duck is smiling.


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2014)

lglass12189 said:


> My first entry on this forum.
> 
> Osprey landing on nest taken on blue cypress lake in florida.
> 
> 1Dx, 200-400 @ 200mm, ISO 400, 1/1000, f/4.0



Excellent first post.

Welcome to CR


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 14, 2014)

lglass12189 said:


> My first entry on this forum.
> 
> Osprey landing on nest taken on blue cypress lake in florida.
> 
> 1Dx, 200-400 @ 200mm, ISO 400, 1/1000, f/4.0


Beautiful picture, great timing and framing! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Northbird (Sep 14, 2014)

Green Heron (Butorides virescens) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice shot Northbird.


----------



## lglass12189 (Sep 14, 2014)

Great shot Northbird. they are always so shy.


----------



## jrista (Sep 14, 2014)

Khnnielsen said:


> I like this picture, because it looks like the duck is smiling.



Indeed!  I love ducks, they always look happy.


----------



## Vern (Sep 14, 2014)

White Breasted Nuthatch from today. 5DMKIII, 600 II + 1.4X III, Better Beamer at -2, ISO 3200, 1/4000, f5.6.


----------



## Vern (Sep 14, 2014)

one in the shade - @1/400


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2014)

Vern said:


> one in the shade - @1/400



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## jrista (Sep 14, 2014)

Vern said:


> one in the shade - @1/400



Very nice. I love nuthatches, hilarious little birds.


----------



## sanjosedave (Sep 15, 2014)

60D, 70-200 with 2x, 5.6, LR5.x, Various Nik and Alien plug-ins. San Jose, Ca


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nice picture sanjosedave. Well done.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 15, 2014)

Sunshine at last.

Jim


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2014)

Great shot Jim 8)


----------



## Mistkäfer (Sep 15, 2014)

Gypaetus barbatus, Tierpark Berlin


----------



## lglass12189 (Sep 15, 2014)

great shot Mistkäfer. love that eye ring


----------



## GaabNZ (Sep 15, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/peaXDh by gaabNZ, on Flickr

Taken June last year (2013) Just found it in a folder on a portable drive I had at work.

One of the first shots I took when I brought my 70-200F4L


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2014)

Mistkäfer said:


> Gypaetus barbatus, Tierpark Berlin



Very nice close-up. Well done.


----------



## Vern (Sep 15, 2014)

jrista said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > one in the shade - @1/400
> ...



agreed - their personality really shines through


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know what it is. I didn't shop it either, I wish I had because then it would make more sense. ??? It is however the triumph of five-figure ISO and LR5 over good lens selection.

Jim


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 16, 2014)

The window was open and the guy had his p&s camera trying to get a long shot when this happened.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Sep 16, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> The window was open and the guy had his p&s camera trying to get a long shot when this happened.
> 
> Jack


Cool!


----------



## DiSnapper (Sep 16, 2014)

Little flycatcher @ Lava, West Bengal, India

Canon 400D + Canon 70-200 2.8 ii + Canon 2X extender iii





_MG_7923 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2014)

Nicely done DiSnapper.


----------



## DiSnapper (Sep 16, 2014)

Click said:


> Nicely done DiSnapper.



Thank you!


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 16, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Greater Yellowlegs*
> 
> Haven't seen these guys in a year. Beautiful little birds, with a cute look. I was out scouting for dark sky sites for my astrophotography a couple weeks ago, and came across a small marsh and agricultural pond. At the time, the pond was PACKED with phalaropes, and I regretted not having my lens with me. I went back to the same spot the first chance I got, hoping the phalaropes would still be there. Alas, no, it looked completely deserted. However after hanging out for a minute, I noticed a few other species of shorebird, along with a lone heron that showed up a few minutes later.
> 
> ...


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 17, 2014)

Greater Yellowlegs - Martha's Vineyard

A local saltwater pond and marsh was the temporary home for about 45 Yellowlegs. Visited the pond in late afternoon.
Had fun navigating low tide obstacles while fighting currents and wind to take some closeups in my kayak. Half the fun was the challenge. My trusty old 60D and 100-400mm recorded some nice images for my collection.


----------



## candyman (Sep 17, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Greater Yellowlegs - Martha's Vineyard
> 
> A local saltwater pond and marsh was the temporary home for about 45 Yellowlegs. Visited the pond in late afternoon.
> Had fun navigating low tide obstacles while fighting currents and wind to take some closeups in my kayak. Half the fun was the challenge. My trusty old 60D and 100-400mm recorded some nice images for my collection.




Jeff, as usual: wonderful!


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2014)

Beautiful series Islander


----------



## stein (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi
I'm now using 5DIII and a 300/2.8L IS +1.4xIII mostly for birds

Rough-legged Buzzard Norway






Merlin Norway





Northern Goshawk on Mew Gull (submerged in the sea), Norway




See more photos at http://tromsofoto.smugmug.com


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2014)

stein said:


> Hi
> I'm now using 5DIII and a 300/2.8L IS +1.4xIII mostly for birds



Great shots. Well done.


----------



## DiSnapper (Sep 18, 2014)

stein said:


> Hi
> I'm now using 5DIII and a 300/2.8L IS +1.4xIII mostly for birds
> 
> Rough-legged Buzzard Norway
> ...



Amazing shots. Love the light.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 18, 2014)

stein said:


> Hi
> I'm now using 5DIII and a 300/2.8L IS +1.4xIII mostly for birds
> 
> Rough-legged Buzzard Norway
> ...



Nice shots!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 20, 2014)

trying to learn the canon soft wear and here is my latest attempt from raw to jpg


----------



## ERHP (Sep 20, 2014)

Had a curious Oak Titmouse stop by.


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2014)

Lovely shot ERHP.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 22, 2014)

Spent a day at the Western Treatment Plant (near Melbourne, Australia). It's essentially a place where sewage from Melbourne is treated before being discharged into the bay. But the good quality of water, after treatment, and winding it's way through a series of ponds and lakes means the bird life is abundant. Plus, it's Spring down here, so, everything from raptors to waders to small birds.

Golden headed Cisticola. A tricky one to photograph as they liked the tall reeds and grasses around the lakes. That meant my camera had a great time focusing on grasses, rather than the bird 





Superb Fairy Wren, male. Dragonflies seemed to be the flavor of the day.





This White fronted Chat had 3 dragonflies in its beak.


----------



## dolina (Sep 22, 2014)

Barred buttonquail (Turnix suscitator) by alabang, on Flickr

A typical Barred buttonquail or common bustard-quail (Turnix suscitator), rufous-brown above, rusty and buff below. Chin, throat and breast closely barred with black. Female larger and more richly coloured, with throat and middle of breast black. The blue-grey bill and legs, and yellowish white eyes are diagnostic, as are also the pale buff shoulder-patches on the wings when in flight. Absence of hind toe distinguishes Bustard and Button quails from true quails. Pairs, in scrub and grassland.

Unlike other buttonquail, are not as difficult to see, since it tends to cross, or run along, savannah tracks, and is readily viewed from a vehicle. 
Feeds on insects and seeds, and is reluctant to fly.

The calls are a motorcycle-like drr-r-r-r-r-r and a loud hoon- hoon-hoon.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barred_buttonquail

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Rice_Research_Institute


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 23, 2014)

Striated Thornbill and nest. A little tricky to photograph, due to bright sunlight (from the right) and the fast movement of the parents. In the end, used an off camera flash (fitted with a snoot) and held out to the left. There are at least 2 chicks in the nest, the mouth of one you can see. The nest is mainly made up of bark (from nearby Red Stringy Gums) and spider webs. Not bad for an animal without hands 

5D3, 300mm f4 + 580EX II


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 23, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Spent a day at the Western Treatment Plant (near Melbourne, Australia). It's essentially a place where sewage from Melbourne is treated before being discharged into the bay. But the good quality of water, after treatment, and winding it's way through a series of ponds and lakes means the bird life is abundant. Plus, it's Spring down here, so, everything from raptors to waders to small birds.


Great birds, well shot !


----------



## ERHP (Sep 23, 2014)

Thought I was going to catch this Western Bluebird in flight but this was just one of the false starts.


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2014)

Beautiful. Great shot ERHP.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 23, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Spent a day at the Western Treatment Plant (near Melbourne, Australia). It's essentially a place where sewage from Melbourne is treated before being discharged into the bay. But the good quality of water, after treatment, and winding it's way through a series of ponds and lakes means the bird life is abundant. Plus, it's Spring down here, so, everything from raptors to waders to small birds.
> ...


Thanks IslanderMV.


----------



## sedwards (Sep 24, 2014)

banded canada goose


IMG_9967 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Sep 24, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Thought I was going to catch this Western Bluebird in flight but this was just one of the false starts.


Wow! That is sharp! What did you shoot it with?


----------



## ERHP (Sep 24, 2014)

rpt said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I was going to catch this Western Bluebird in flight but this was just one of the false starts.
> ...



Thanks rpt! This was the 1DX, a 600 II and a 1.4X III. 1/2500 : f/9 : ISO 800


----------



## dolina (Sep 25, 2014)

Luzon hornbill (Penelopides manillae) by alabang, on Flickr

The Luzon hornbill (Penelopides manillae), sometimes called Luzon tarictic hornbill, is a species of hornbill in the Bucerotidae family. It is endemic to forests on Luzon and nearby islands in the northern Philippines. As is the case with all Philippine tarictic hornbills, it has been considered a subspecies of P. panini.

There are two subspecies of the Luzon hornbill: the relatively widespread nominate subspecies, and subniger from the islands of Polillo and Patnanongan. It was hunted for meat, but is now considered to be safe, as a new hunting ban has been enforced.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luzon_hornbill

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_the_Philippines_Los_Ba%C3%B1os_College_of_Forestry_and_Natural_Resources


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice shot Paolo. Strange looking bird. Thanks for sharing the information on this one.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 25, 2014)

Black Skimmer Closeup. I am always amazed by the unusual bill and how they use it to catch fish.

60D 100-400mm, at 400mm, f/7.1, ISO 100, 1/1250

The last of the Skimmers are hanging around as there were a few late hatchings. I think they have gotten used to my kayak floating by.


----------



## sedwards (Sep 27, 2014)

white throated sparrow



white throated sparrow by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Steve (Sep 27, 2014)

dolina said:


> The Luzon hornbill



That's a sick pose. Really good. I'd probably try to clone out that branch going through its head.


----------



## rpt (Sep 27, 2014)

ERHP said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > ERHP said:
> ...


Wow! 600 II! So many of you have that. May be I should get it. The only problem is the trailing 3 zeros! Well, may be when I hit the jackpot. Or rob a bank (may be I should not have said that on the internet)... So scratch that. Plan B. And I am not saying what that is


----------



## candyman (Sep 27, 2014)

rpt said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Come on now....tell us :


----------



## rpt (Sep 27, 2014)

candyman said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > ERHP said:
> ...


OK. you convinced me. Since we are on an open searchable forum, I need to encode it. So here goes. The answer is:
મહેનત


----------



## candyman (Sep 27, 2014)

rpt said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...




Great.... ;D


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 27, 2014)

Common Tern - Sterna hirundo
A short legged bird with beautiful wings.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 28, 2014)

Common Mergansers and a loon... shot while out on a solo canoe trip this weekend... If you are quiet you can go upwind and drift downwind to get close enough for pictures..


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2014)

Very nice shots Don.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 28, 2014)

a somewhat different pose... Common Merganser yawning.


----------



## surapon (Sep 28, 2014)

Dear friends.
Here are the Pink Flamingos in Bonaire Island, Netherlands.
From EF 100-400 MM + 2X-----No, I do not bring EF 600 mm because too big for carry on on 13 Seaters Airplane.( WW ! type airplane at Bonaire---Ha, Ha, Ha.)---Yes the birds are 300-400 feet away from us, No one can walk pass the Signage on the bank of the lake. ( 250 US Dollars fee/ penelty---and the Park ranger keep eyes on us all the times)
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## dolina (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks CLick and Steve.




Grey-throated sunbird (Anthreptes griseigularis) by alabang, on Flickr

The grey-throated sunbird (Anthreptes griseigularis) is a species of bird in the Nectariniidae family. It is found in a wide range of semi-open wooded habitats in the northern and eastern part of the Philippines. It is often considered a subspecies of the brown-throated sunbird, but the two differ consistently in measurements and plumage, and there is no evidence of intergradation between them.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grey-throated_sunbird

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_the_Philippines_Los_Ba%C3%B1os


----------



## sanjosedave (Sep 30, 2014)

Lesser Sandpiper

Merced, California National Wildlife Refuge

60D, 70-200 with 2x converter, 1/6400 sec; f/5.6; ISO 800


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2014)

dolina said:


> Grey-throated sunbird (Anthreptes griseigularis)




Great shot Paolo. Well done.


----------



## Runnerguy (Oct 1, 2014)

yellow legs caught on sunday


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2014)

Runnerguy said:


> yellow legs caught on sunday




Beautiful shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Runnerguy (Oct 1, 2014)

sandhill crane shot with 70d+300L f/2.8II+2x III makes a great combo


----------



## ScubaX (Oct 1, 2014)

We never see Western Scrub-Jay's at our house. Then when I was practicing with a rental 100-400mm, this one dropped onto my fence to smile for a photo. 1/400 5.6 ISO 100


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 1, 2014)

Runnerguy said:


> sandhill crane shot with 70d+300L f/2.8II+2x III makes a great combo



Great shot


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 1, 2014)

Gull anticipating a great supper.

100-400mm at 120mm


----------



## candyman (Oct 1, 2014)

ScubaX said:


> We never see Western Scrub-Jay's at our house. Then when I was practicing with a rental 100-400mm, this one dropped onto my fence to smile for a photo. 1/400 5.6 ISO 100


Very nice photo.
Great background color. Goes very well with the color of the Western Scrub-Jay


----------



## DiSnapper (Oct 1, 2014)

Red munia. Canon 400D with Canon 70-200 2.8 ii + 2x Extender iii. Sharpened a bit using GIMP.

IMG_7971 dss 
by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Oct 1, 2014)

DiSnapper said:


> Red munia. Canon 400D with Canon 70-200 2.8 ii + 2x Extender iii. Sharpened a bit using GIMP.
> 
> IMG_7971 dss
> by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


Lovely shot. Great color of the Red munia


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2014)

Runnerguy said:


> sandhill crane shot with 70d+300L f/2.8II+2x III makes a great combo




Very nice shot Runnerguy .


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2014)

DiSnapper said:


> Red munia. Canon 400D with Canon 70-200 2.8 ii + 2x Extender iii.



Beautiful shot, well done DiSnapper.


----------



## DiSnapper (Oct 1, 2014)

candyman said:


> DiSnapper said:
> 
> 
> > Red munia. Canon 400D with Canon 70-200 2.8 ii + 2x Extender iii. Sharpened a bit using GIMP.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Runnerguy (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks Click and islander for your comments,I enjoy sharing some of my pics and seeing others.


----------



## newelljo (Oct 1, 2014)

Chinese Goose.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Oct 1, 2014)

A Great Blue Heron watches as a hawk soars overhead.


----------



## Northbird (Oct 2, 2014)

A most photogenic Heron. 




Great Blue Heron (Ardea herodias) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Oct 2, 2014)

newelljo said:


> Chinese Goose.


Great close-up. Well done


----------



## candyman (Oct 2, 2014)

Northbird said:


> A most photogenic Heron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharp with great background color. Love it


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2014)

Northbird said:


> A most photogenic Heron.



I really like this picture. Nicely done.


----------



## petach (Oct 2, 2014)

"Mr Pugnacious takes no sh*t from anyone" Robin. He likes white stilton with apricots. Gotta say....he has taste!



Robin, The Robin by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Runnerguy (Oct 2, 2014)

Very nice pic petach


----------



## ooF Fighters (Oct 2, 2014)

Anaticula Resiliens,
Talk about photogenic-


----------



## candyman (Oct 2, 2014)

Runnerguy said:


> Very nice pic petach


+1
And close


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2014)

petach said:


> "Mr Pugnacious takes no sh*t from anyone" Robin. He likes white stilton with apricots. Gotta say....he has taste!




Very nice shot petach. Well done.


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> Anaticula Resiliens,
> Talk about photogenic-



;D LOL


----------



## tomscott (Oct 6, 2014)

American Bald Eagle, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Rupells Griffon Vulture, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr



Rupells Griffon Vulture being fed a rat, Lake District Wildlife Park, Bassenthwaite, Keswick by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

5DMKIII 70-300mm L


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 7, 2014)

Untitled by colin|whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## ftico (Oct 8, 2014)

Spruce grouse, Baxter S.P., Maine


----------



## ftico (Oct 8, 2014)

Common Loon, Baxter S. P. Maine


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2014)

ftico said:


> Common Loon, Baxter S. P. Maine




Lovely shot ftico.


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2014)

Coldhands said:


> Untitled by colin|whittaker, on Flickr




Beautiful colored bird. Nicely done Coldhands.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 8, 2014)

chicadee



IMG_1839 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## smallfries (Oct 8, 2014)

Tamron 150-600. Handheld and cropped


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2014)

sedwards said:


> chicadee




Beautiful light. Lovely shot.


----------



## smallfries (Oct 8, 2014)

one more bald eagle


----------



## Northstar (Oct 8, 2014)

smallfries said:


> Tamron 150-600. Handheld and cropped



Beautiful and interesting photo!


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 8, 2014)

*Short-billed Dowitcher* closeup showing bill structure.
Handheld from kayak 1/1250, ISO 320, f/6.3, 400mm
60D + 100-400mm

This bird had no fear, it seemed to be very preoccupied with eating and ignored me. Was also able to get some super shots of Black bellied Plovers and Yellowlegs. Taken late in the day. I was thinking this is about as good as it gets with my equipment.


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2014)

Very nice pictures Jeff. Well done.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 9, 2014)

Female Cardinal.... handheld Tamron 150-600 and cropped.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 10, 2014)

And this weekend is Canadian Thanksgiving.... So we ask the traditional turkey question.... light or dark?


----------



## Runnerguy (Oct 10, 2014)

wood duck


----------



## ichetov (Oct 10, 2014)

More of the "environmental" portrait


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2014)

ichetov said:


> More of the "environmental" portrait



I really like this shot. Nicely done ichetov.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 10, 2014)

ichetov said:


> More of the "environmental" portrait


Nice one!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Don.
Think I'll pass thanks for offering but I prefer my Thanksgiving / Christmas meals pork or beef or even chicken flavour! ;D

Nice pair, which one did you choose for yer plate at the weekend?

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> And this weekend is Canadian Thanksgiving.... So we ask the traditional turkey question.... light or dark?


----------



## rpt (Oct 10, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Female Cardinal.... handheld Tamron 150-600 and cropped.


Nice! So I am thinking about a 150-600. I wonder if it will be sharper than my 100-400 + 1.4x @400?


----------



## John Strung (Oct 10, 2014)

Canon 7D with Tamron 150-600; 1/1600th, f6.3, ISO 400


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2014)

John Strung said:


> Canon 7D with Tamron 150-600; 1/1600th, f6.3, ISO 400



Nice shot John.


----------



## candyman (Oct 10, 2014)

Click said:


> John Strung said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 7D with Tamron 150-600; 1/1600th, f6.3, ISO 400
> ...


Agreed. Perfect timing as well


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 10, 2014)

When I read "bird portraits" I think of people portraiture. It would be hilarious to see some of the standard people portrait setups applied to birds. High key. Low key serious shots. Looking out a gauzy window. Newborn shots. Just no bird boudoir shots.


----------



## bluemoon (Oct 10, 2014)

got no traction on this one in the zoo post, maybe here?
It's static so it does not have the excitement seen in some of the previous shots, but I just love the colors in the background. This is pretty much a straight shot without color adjustments or cropping (from what I rmember). 'does not happen very often.

pierre


----------



## DJD (Oct 10, 2014)

I like this one because it looks like this little Bushtit has the weight of the world resting on his shoulders...
Cheers,
DJD

Canon EOS 7D
Lens	EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
Focal Length	400mm
Exposure	1/250
F Number	f/5.6
ISO	1250


----------



## sedwards (Oct 11, 2014)

here are a few nice ones from today
70D
100-400 @ 400mm
F9



white throated sparrow by sedwards679, on Flickr


tufted titmouse by sedwards679, on Flickr


female cardinal by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2014)

sedwards said:


> here are a few nice ones from today



Very nice series. Well done sedwards.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2014)

bluemoon said:


> got no traction on this one in the zoo post, maybe here?
> It's static so it does not have the excitement seen in some of the previous shots, but I just love the colors in the background. This is pretty much a straight shot without color adjustments or cropping (from what I rmember). 'does not happen very often.
> 
> pierre




I really like your shot Pierre. Nicely done.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 11, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> Just no bird boudoir shots.



Sounds like a challenge!


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 11, 2014)

Boudoir challenge accepted ! ;D


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Boudoir challenge accepted ! ;D




;D


Great shots Jeff.


----------



## Pakneh (Oct 11, 2014)

Making use of a Tamron 200-500mm lens, thing is a tank to carry. Equipped to a 6d and set up a spot with lots of seed, got the opportunity to photograph these guys squabbling over it.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 12, 2014)

Pakneh said:


> Making use of a Tamron 200-500mm lens, thing is a tank to carry. Equipped to a 6d and set up a spot with lots of seed, got the opportunity to photograph these guys squabbling over it.



Lovely  Great behaviour, and the background is sublime.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 12, 2014)

Not the best kingfisher by a long chalk, but my personal best, and a demonstration that stacked teleconverters can yield okay results. 500+2xIII+2xII=2000mm (handheld, manual focus). Thankfully they stay still!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 13, 2014)

I think I found the clever one out of the bunch.

Jim


----------



## sedwards (Oct 13, 2014)

northern cardinal


IMG_3135 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 13, 2014)

American Golden-Plover 
100-400mm at 400mm


----------



## jrista (Oct 13, 2014)

John Strung said:


> Canon 7D with Tamron 150-600; 1/1600th, f6.3, ISO 400




Very nice shot.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 14, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > Just no bird boudoir shots.
> ...





IslanderMV said:


> Boudoir challenge accepted ! ;D



LOL! You captured their special moment.

Watching some California Quail make their way across a group of boulders when this happened. Do they even need wings?


----------



## candyman (Oct 14, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...



That's a very special position ???
Well done


----------



## bjd (Oct 14, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> I think I found the clever one out of the bunch.
> 
> Jim


Its really a boudoir shot, and she's holding her breath... ;D
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Oct 14, 2014)

ERHP said:


> LOL! You captured their special moment.
> Watching some California Quail make their way across a group of boulders when this happened. Do they even need wings?


Aw come on.... we've seen numerous examples of Birds levitating on this Forum ???
Great capture.
Cheers Brian


----------



## TheJock (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm in Canberra just now, and on day two I found the little guy I was desperate to photograph, the Superb Fairy Wren, I was soooo happy to find this little guy!! hope you like it too.


----------



## TheJock (Oct 14, 2014)

What amazes me is that you don't need to try as there are astounding birds EVERYWHERE.

1) Cockatoo (very destructive bird)
2) Red Wattlebird
3) Red Rumped Parrott (shot at dusk, hence poorer IQ)
4) Pink Galah's
5) Eastern Rosella
6) Crimson Rosella (at dusk so sorry about IQ again)


----------



## DiSnapper (Oct 14, 2014)

Canon 400D with Sigma 170-500mm 5.6-6.3




Indian Roller by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Watching some California Quail make their way across a group of boulders when this happened. Do they even need wings?



Great shot ERHP  Nicely done.


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 14, 2014)

ERHP said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...


Very nice, and very odd pose


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 14, 2014)

Kookaburra with an ex-Pobblebonk frog.
Kooka spent 10min whacking this frog against the tree branch. At least it gave me time to grab the camera.
5D3 + 300mm f4


----------



## Synkka (Oct 14, 2014)

Got a few nice pics, went and photographed birds of prey at the beach. Got to see a whistling kite and a sea eagle fight, unfortunately i didn't get good pictures of it. Still a nice day photographing.
Birds are Whistling Kite, Juvenile White Belly Sea Eagle, Brahminy Kite. 




Bird Fight by Synkka~, on Flickr



Bird Fight 2 by Synkka~, on Flickr



Juvenile-Sea-Eagle by Synkka~, on Flickr



Juvenile-Sea-Eagle-2 by Synkka~, on Flickr



Juvenile-Sea-Eagle-in-flight by Synkka~, on Flickr



Brahminy-Kite by Synkka~, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 14, 2014)

Great Blue Heron on the Ottawa river....


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2014)

DiSnapper said:


> Canon 400D with Sigma 170-500mm 5.6-6.3



Very nice shot.


----------



## jrista (Oct 16, 2014)

*Blue Jays and Peanuts - The Fall Fiesta*


Every fall, the Blue Jays return. Noisy, obnoxious, and incredibly beautiful, these birds seem like they belong in the rainforests of Papua New Guinea with all their colorful friends. They are also incredibly intelligent birds, extremely clever in finding and rooting out food, and particularly sneaky bastards.  I've spent the last couple of years "training" the Blue Jays that frequent my yard. They come when I play back Blue Jay calls from my WP8 Sibley guide, come when I tap peanuts on my deck, and seem to enjoy the game of "Grab the peanut before a photograph is made!"


The Scrub Jays are a little easier to capture photos of, they are a little more aggressive with the Blue Jays, and tend to get all the peanuts. This year, I managed to lure in a couple Blues, and with some a clever setup, captured a number of wonderful shots. There is mere moments to frame, focus, and shoot before they are gone. The 5D III's slower frame rate makes getting the perfect moment a little more difficult, however it's larger frame makes for a much more pleasing background.


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS w/ Jobu Pro 2 Gimbal





















Here are some shots of the setup used to get these images:














While I was snapping shots of the setup, my quarry showed up again, and grabbed a little more bait.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 16, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Blue Jays and Peanuts - The Fall Fiesta*
> ...



Great shots, jrista!
Also interesting to see what your setup looks like, and how you lure them to come close. If you haven't tried it I can recommend finding various calls/song on Xeno-Canto (http://www.xeno-canto.org/explore?query=Blue+Jay) - as long as it's not during breeding season playback is often ok.


----------



## jrista (Oct 16, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > *Blue Jays and Peanuts - The Fall Fiesta*
> ...




I have a lot of calls and songs on my phone, with the digital Sibley Bird Guide. I think I have audio for every bird that visits North America. The app is fully preloaded as well, so I can play bird calls anywhere, without an internet connection.


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 16, 2014)

TheJock said:


> I'm in Canberra just now, and on day two I found the little guy I was desperate to photograph, the Superb Fairy Wren, I was soooo happy to find this little guy!! hope you like it too.



Great bird !


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 16, 2014)

*Laughing Gull and shell.*

100-400mm, kayak.


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Blue Jays and Peanuts - The Fall Fiesta*




Very nice set-up. Well done Jon.


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> *Laughing Gull and shell.*
> 
> 100-400mm, kayak.




Beautiful shot. I really like this picture.


----------



## jrista (Oct 16, 2014)

*Blue Jay Portrait*


Close up crop of one of my Blue Jay shots from yesterday. I think yesterday may have been the last day for beautiful yellow leaves. I may be able to get some branches off my maple for a reddish background today. Fall is fading fast, really fast. Going to be a coooold winter.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 16, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Blue Jays and Peanuts - The Fall Fiesta*
> 
> 
> Every fall, the Blue Jays return. Noisy, obnoxious, and incredibly beautiful, these birds seem like they belong in the rainforests of Papua New Guinea with all their colorful friends. They are also incredibly intelligent birds, extremely clever in finding and rooting out food, and particularly sneaky bastards.  I've spent the last couple of years "training" the Blue Jays that frequent my yard. They come when I play back Blue Jay calls from my WP8 Sibley guide, come when I tap peanuts on my deck, and seem to enjoy the game of "Grab the peanut before a photograph is made!"
> ...



Really nice shots, the pictures have a lovely _quality_ to them


----------



## msm (Oct 16, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Blue Jay Portrait*
> 
> 
> Close up crop of one of my Blue Jay shots from yesterday. I think yesterday may have been the last day for beautiful yellow leaves. I may be able to get some branches off my maple for a reddish background today. Fall is fading fast, really fast. Going to be a coooold winter.



Nice shots, good choice of background.


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Blue Jay Portrait*
> 
> 
> Close up crop of one of my Blue Jay shots from yesterday. I think yesterday may have been the last day for beautiful yellow leaves. I may be able to get some branches off my maple for a reddish background today. Fall is fading fast, really fast. Going to be a coooold winter.



Great portrait. Nicely done.


----------



## rpt (Oct 17, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Blue Jay Portrait*
> 
> 
> Close up crop of one of my Blue Jay shots from yesterday. I think yesterday may have been the last day for beautiful yellow leaves. I may be able to get some branches off my maple for a reddish background today. Fall is fading fast, really fast. Going to be a coooold winter.


Lovely pictures jrista! So were you sitting behind the camera in a bluff or did you use something like camranger?


----------



## jrista (Oct 17, 2014)

@rpt: Just sitting out in the open. I have a hair trigger finger and a great eye. It took a LOT of practice to get shots like this...realize, this is going on the third year I've tried. All my prior year attempts don't compare. With all the accumulated knowledge, I was able to nail it this year.


----------



## jrista (Oct 17, 2014)

*Blue Jays and Maple Leaves*

I tried to photograph the jays again today. This time with some maple branches in the background. The Jays refined their technique...they were even faster at peanut-theft this time! That left me hanging dry without a shot most of the time, and I only got one semi-decent shot out of the whole lot.  Even with my current skill accumulated from three years trying to photograph these beautiful buggers, I'm still not always successful.

It looks like a storm is blowing in. This may have been the last day I'd have an opportunity to get all the fall color. Id so, next year...I'll do better, be faster, and smarter, than the birds.  


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo BT3532LS w/ Jobu Pro 2


Just me, out in the open, wits vs. wits. 








The rest of the time, I got stuff like this:








And this:












Ah, the orange would have made for such good contrast. Oh well. My maple had barely dropped a leaf until today. Now, a third of the leaves are on the ground, and it went from nearly 80°F to 40°F in a couple hours, and the low is 34°F tonight. It doesn't look like snow...yet...but winter is almost here.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 17, 2014)

jrista said:


> Ah, the orange would have made for such good contrast. Oh well. My maple had barely dropped a leaf until today. Now, a third of the leaves are on the ground, and it went from nearly 80°F to 40°F in a couple hours, and the low is 34°F tonight. It doesn't look like snow...yet...but winter is almost here.


We had our first snow yesterday, which is early ... And the 7DII does not arrive until late November, which means any real testing with the long whites will be wet, cold and in dull colors, with most of the birds on vacation in the south ...


----------



## TheJock (Oct 18, 2014)

Another shot from the wonderful Canberra, a pair of Gang Gang Cockatoo's spotted today at the Botanical Gardens. I have been using a 70D, 100-400L, 1.4TC II combo for all my recent shots from Australia, so all have been handheld :-\
All the more reason to finally buy that 2XTCIII when I get home


----------



## jrista (Oct 18, 2014)

Eldar said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the orange would have made for such good contrast. Oh well. My maple had barely dropped a leaf until today. Now, a third of the leaves are on the ground, and it went from nearly 80°F to 40°F in a couple hours, and the low is 34°F tonight. It doesn't look like snow...yet...but winter is almost here.
> ...




Yeah, winter is going to be a heavy one this year. At least I'm not an early adopter, so not being able to test the 7D II isn't a biggie for me.  Besides, in the close quarters of my yard, I like the full frame FoV and DOF.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 18, 2014)

woodpecker by sedwards679, on Flickr



IMG_3588 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2014)

Very nice shots Stuart.


----------



## Craig Burrows MBE (Oct 18, 2014)

Sometimes simple shots can bring pleasure. Canon 7D with a 70-200mm f2.8 II.


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 19, 2014)

sedwards said:


> woodpecker by sedwards679, on Flickr


Great shot, looked at the pict full screen size- crisp, great detail. 
I think it is a Downy.


----------



## andy (Oct 19, 2014)

6D and 100-400 at 400, with some cropping as well


----------



## sanjosedave (Oct 19, 2014)

I was out at the Sacramento National Wildlife Refuge in Williams and brought along my SX 50 HS, along with my 6D/60D.

The image of the Ibis was captured with the SX 50 using a tripod. 

1/250 sec; f/6.5; ISO 100, 215mm

Cropped, some LR, some Nik and used PS oil paint filter

The image in the forum looks darker by a bit, compared to what I see in PS


----------



## nc0b (Oct 19, 2014)

I caught this raptor taking off from one of my ham radio towers. 6D, 400mm f/5.6 @ f/8, 1/1600 & ISO 400.


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice shots Stuart.




Very nice indeed!


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

andy said:


> 6D and 100-400 at 400, with some cropping as well




Very nice shot. And nice to see it was done with the 6D


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

nc0b said:


> I caught this raptor taking off from one of my ham radio towers. 6D, 400mm f/5.6 @ f/8, 1/1600 & ISO 400.




Nice shot!
Also, great to see it was done with the 6D


----------



## jrista (Oct 20, 2014)

*My Little Blue Friend*


He's baack! I think he likes me. He would pose with each peanut before taking off this time. 


(P.S. Utterly HORRID lighting...I wanted better light, but direct edge-on sunlight...no. Slightly diffused would have been sublime!)


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro 2


Bird attraction setup, my backyard.


----------



## jrista (Oct 20, 2014)

sedwards said:


> woodpecker by sedwards679, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_3588 by sedwards679, on Flickr




Great shots!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 20, 2014)

jrista said:


> My Little Blue Friend
> 
> He's baack! I think he likes me. He would pose with each peanut before taking off this time.



Nice!


----------



## nineyards (Oct 20, 2014)

Spring in the river valley


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 20, 2014)

jrista said:


> *My Little Blue Friend*
> 
> 
> He's baack! I think he likes me. He would pose with each peanut before taking off this time.
> ...


Great bird with colours that compliment the backgrounds. Wish I had similar birds here.

From the looks of it, I would say that he's eyeing you in a curious way, instead of the first variants where the appearance was more nervous. Soon you'll have him eating nuts out of your hand. Bring out the WA, or the 100/2.8, and start the training...


----------



## candyman (Oct 20, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Spring in the river valley



Very nice Vincent.
Seeing this, I look forward to spring - though we first have to finish autumn and winter!


----------



## nineyards (Oct 20, 2014)

candyman said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Spring in the river valley
> ...


Thanks candyman
I look forward to it also


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Spring in the river valley




Very nice shots nineyards. Well done.


----------



## alan_k (Oct 21, 2014)

Small Robin In Snow 1802 on Flickr



Toolik-Ptarmigan-in-snow-closeup 1785 bon Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 21, 2014)

Bird attraction setup, Jasper National Park (somebody had popcorn). 

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Bird attraction setup, Jasper National Park (somebody had popcorn).
> 
> Jack




Very nice shot jack.


----------



## jwilbern (Oct 21, 2014)

Synchronized Swans by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2014)

^^^ ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks Click. Those nutcrackers are cute pesty birds!

Jack


----------



## candyman (Oct 21, 2014)

jwilbern said:


> Synchronized Swans by jwilbern, on Flickr




Wonderful moment!


----------



## TheJock (Oct 22, 2014)

I took these at the huge Walk In Aviary in Canberra (Gold Creek) at the weekend, the place is amazing, if your ever in town I thoroughly recommend it!!
They're all native birds, some are rescued and some are hand reared.


----------



## candyman (Oct 22, 2014)

TheJock said:


> I took these at the huge Walk In Aviary in Canberra (Gold Creek) at the weekend, the place is amazing, if your ever in town I thoroughly recommend it!!
> They're all native birds, some are rescued and some are hand reared.



Very nice photos of a lovely bird


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2014)

TheJock said:


> I took these at the huge Walk In Aviary in Canberra (Gold Creek) at the weekend, the place is amazing, if your ever in town I thoroughly recommend it!!
> They're all native birds, some are rescued and some are hand reared.



Beautiful colored birds. Nicely done.


----------



## rpt (Oct 22, 2014)

candyman said:


> jwilbern said:
> 
> 
> > Synchronized Swans by jwilbern, on Flickr
> ...


Well, very common in the human species. "Bottoms up"! 
And I am talking about shot glasses...


----------



## gh4photos (Oct 22, 2014)

shining honeycreeper, Costa Rica


----------



## spandau (Oct 22, 2014)

Coot on the Pond.


----------



## Northbird (Oct 22, 2014)

Western Meadowlark (Sturnella neglecta) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2014)

gh4photos said:


> shining honeycreeper, Costa Rica



I really like this picture. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2014)

Beautiful shot Northbird. Well done.


----------



## jpollackphoto (Oct 22, 2014)

a bird of prey


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2014)

jpollackphoto said:


> a bird of prey



Nice first post. Welcome to cr


----------



## airseb (Oct 24, 2014)

waooo by airseb, on Flickr
Lunch time!
(new here, greetings everybody!)


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2014)

Welcome to CR airseb


----------



## nineyards (Oct 24, 2014)

When I first got my 7D I used to hike down into the river valley toting along an old broken table frame just to see what I could do with it
Taken with my trusty 70-200 f4 non IS (my 1st L lens)


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2014)

Very nice nineyards. Well done.


----------



## nineyards (Oct 25, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice nineyards. Well done.


Thanks Click


----------



## meywd (Oct 25, 2014)

hello by meywd84, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Oct 25, 2014)

meywd said:


> hello by meywd84, on Flickr




Wondeful. Great colors too


----------



## meywd (Oct 25, 2014)

candyman said:


> Wondeful. Great colors too



Thanks candyman 


here is another one




Heron by Mahmoud Darwish


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2014)

I really like your picture. Nicely done meywd.


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 25, 2014)

Pardalote. I went to photograph a Kingfisher, which I'd heard in the area. Didn't find the Kingfisher, but this one popped up next to me for a few seconds, long enough to get 3-4 frames off 
5D3 with 300mm f4.


----------



## candyman (Oct 25, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Pardalote. I went to photograph a Kingfisher, which I'd heard in the area. Didn't find the Kingfisher, but this one popped up next to me for a few seconds, long enough to get 3-4 frames off
> 5D3 with 300mm f4.



Beautiful. Great timing


----------



## meywd (Oct 25, 2014)

Click said:


> I really like your picture. Nicely done meywd.



Thanks Click


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks Candyman. They are a difficult bird to photograph. While we have them in our area, in 3 years, it's only the 3rd time I've managed to hold the button down long enough to get an image


----------



## candyman (Oct 25, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Thanks Candyman. They are a difficult bird to photograph. While we have them in our area, in 3 years, it's only the 3rd time I've managed to hold the button down long enough to get an image




Well done! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Pardalote. I went to photograph a Kingfisher, which I'd heard in the area. Didn't find the Kingfisher, but this one popped up next to me for a few seconds, long enough to get 3-4 frames off
> 5D3 with 300mm f4.



Beautiful shot Mr Bean.


----------



## Northbird (Oct 25, 2014)

Saw this beautiful owl on my walk yesterday morning. 




Barred owl (Strix varia) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Oct 25, 2014)

Northbird said:


> Saw this beautiful owl on my walk yesterday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a great one Tony. I like the others too.


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2014)

Northbird said:


> Saw this beautiful owl on my walk yesterday morning.




Very nice picture. Well done Northbird.


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 25, 2014)

*Carolina Wren *

100-400mm @ 400mm, ISO 200, f/5.6, 1/1250


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2014)

Beautiful picture Jeff.


----------



## alan_k (Oct 25, 2014)

Cedar Waxwing, Arboretum 10-23-2014 1886 on Flickr


----------



## sedwards (Oct 26, 2014)

dark eyed junco . [email protected] f6.7 1/750 iso 1600 70D


dark eyed junco by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 26, 2014)

*Pied-billed Grebe*, doing some fishing.

Very small, shy waterbird, I had to shoot through heavy brush at waters edge. Tough shot, some times you get lucky. 
100-400mm @ 400mm ISO 250, f/6.3, 1/1000


----------



## meywd (Oct 26, 2014)

Enjoying the view by Mahmoud Darwish


----------



## Jane (Oct 26, 2014)

Great Egret - 1DX, 400mm f5.6L


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 26, 2014)

Jane said:


> Great Egret - 1DX, 400mm f5.6L



Great timing!

Jim


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2014)

Jane said:


> Great Egret - 1DX, 400mm f5.6L



Nice shot Jane.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Oct 27, 2014)

Covrids! I love corvids.



Crow - beauty expressed in feathers by Christopher Mark Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> Covrids! I love corvids.



Very nice Christopher. Well done.


----------



## meywd (Oct 27, 2014)

Grumpy by Mahmoud Darwish


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2014)

Beautiful shot meywd.


----------



## meywd (Oct 27, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot meywd.



Thanks Click


----------



## rpt (Oct 28, 2014)

meywd said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shot meywd.
> ...


Yup! Lovely shot.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 28, 2014)

meywd said:


> Grumpy by Mahmoud Darwish



Nice one, Mahmoud!
Is it a female Red-backed Shrike?


----------



## DiSnapper (Oct 28, 2014)

Peasant tailed Jacana




IMG_4262 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr

Desert Wheatear




IMG_4285 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Oct 28, 2014)

DiSnapper said:


> Peasant tailed Jacana
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice photos!


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2014)

DiSnapper said:


> Peasant tailed Jacana
> 
> Desert Wheatear



Very nice shots. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## rshachar (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by 202, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful shot rshachar.

...and welcome to cr


----------



## Mr Bean (Oct 28, 2014)

Powerful Owl, the baby. The parent was sitting nearby. Baby kept up this "wide-eyed" look for the entire time. The parent, hardy opened an eye 

The biggest owl we have in Australia.


----------



## rshachar (Oct 28, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot rshachar.
> 
> ...and welcome to cr



Thanks! Been an avid reader for some years!


----------



## meywd (Oct 28, 2014)

rpt said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...





DominoDude said:


> Nice one, Mahmoud!
> Is it a female Red-backed Shrike?



Thanks rpt and DominoDude, tbh i don't know, i am still starting bird watching, but from the pics @ wikipedia, i guess it is, here is another shot


----------



## candyman (Oct 28, 2014)

meywd said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > meywd said:
> ...




That's a beautiful photo. Well done!


----------



## meywd (Oct 28, 2014)

candyman said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



Thanks Candyman


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2014)

meywd said:


> Thanks rpt and DominoDude, tbh i don't know, i am still starting bird watching, but from the pics @ wikipedia, i guess it is, here is another shot



Lovely.


----------



## meywd (Oct 28, 2014)

Click said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks rpt and DominoDude, tbh i don't know, i am still starting bird watching, but from the pics @ wikipedia, i guess it is, here is another shot
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2014)

Clapper Rail - a bird that typically stays tight to the marshes, in the dark, and shows up for a few seconds at a time! As I'm new to posting can someone suggest the typical size, pixels per inch, etc. of pix that are posted on CR? Thanks.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 30, 2014)

Jane said:


> Clapper Rail - a bird that typically stays tight to the marshes, in the dark, and shows up for a few seconds at a time! As I'm new to posting can someone suggest the typical size, pixels per inch, etc. of pix that are posted on CR? Thanks.



In-line images are 800 wide. I think there is a pop-up to exploit more pixels.

Jim


----------



## Jane (Oct 30, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Jane said:
> 
> 
> > Clapper Rail - a bird that typically stays tight to the marshes, in the dark, and shows up for a few seconds at a time! As I'm new to posting can someone suggest the typical size, pixels per inch, etc. of pix that are posted on CR? Thanks.
> ...


Thanks, Jim.


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 30, 2014)

Lurker. Red-tailed Hawk hiding in a dead Cottonwood Tree.

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/1600


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 31, 2014)

Tamron 150-600 @600mm wide open (f/6.3)



Gone Away... by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Tamron 150-600 @600mm wide open (f/6.3)



Lovely bokeh. Nice shot Dustin.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 31, 2014)

Careful Dusting, you might get the bird bug! 

I'd love to rework this photo but I lack the expertise at the moment.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2014)

LOL ;D

Very nice Jack.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 31, 2014)

i didnt get off work early enough to go to my favorite bird spot so i settled for these little guys on my back porch.


house sparrow by sedwards679, on Flickr


IMG_5459 by sedwards679, on Flickr


female house sparrow by sedwards679, on Flickr

then this guy came along and chased everyone away lol



blue jay by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2014)

Beautiful series sedwards. Nicely done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks click, at least I haven't gotten chastized! 

Now here's one that might get me in trouble. Can you find the birdy (without zooming in)?

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Now here's one that might get me in trouble. Can you find the birdy (without zooming in)?
> 
> Jack



No, I had to zoom to find it.


----------



## HarryWintergreen (Nov 1, 2014)

all shot with 5DII EF 70-200 4,0 IS, flying gull with TS-E 24


----------



## e7dag (Nov 1, 2014)

Cactus Finch


----------



## e7dag (Nov 1, 2014)

Deflating.....


----------



## e7dag (Nov 1, 2014)

Belize City


----------



## e7dag (Nov 1, 2014)

Gaining street cred.


----------



## e7dag (Nov 1, 2014)

Contemplating sunset


----------



## e7dag (Nov 1, 2014)

yes, they are red.


----------



## e7dag (Nov 1, 2014)

posing for a postage stamp


----------



## e7dag (Nov 1, 2014)

please help me identify this guy or girl, I think this is a vermilion flycatcher, female, in Galapagos islands, march


----------



## candyman (Nov 1, 2014)

HarryWintergreen said:


> all shot with 5DII EF 70-200 4,0 IS, flying gull with TS-E 24




Great series. I especially like the first photo. Nice bokeh


The 2nd photo. it's like you are flying together with the seagull. Wonderful


----------



## candyman (Nov 1, 2014)

e7dag said:


> posing for a postage stamp




Great photo!
And the other photos too.


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2014)

Very nice series e7dag.


----------



## DiSnapper (Nov 1, 2014)

Stone Chat male



IMG_4942 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr

Stone Chat female



IMG_4915 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Nov 2, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks click, at least I haven't gotten chastized!
> 
> Now here's one that might get me in trouble. Can you find the birdy (without zooming in)?
> 
> Jack


That's a bird? Looks like a Komodo dragon to me


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 2, 2014)

Hmm, Ruffed Grouse - dragon?? They sure are hard to spot in the bush though. 

Jack


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 2, 2014)

Black Phoebe. Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, Aperture preferred setting, ISO 400, f5 @ 1/400.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Black Phoebe. Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, Aperture preferred setting, ISO 400, f5 @ 1/400.




Beautiful shot Steven.


----------



## PTT (Nov 2, 2014)

Two Florida natives: Limpkin and black vulture
Maribou Stork from the Animal Kingdom Lodge savannas.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2014)

PTT said:


> Two Florida natives: Limpkin and black vulture
> Maribou Stork from the Animal Kingdom Lodge savannas.




Very nice series PTT.


----------



## Crapking (Nov 3, 2014)

BlueJays by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## sedwards (Nov 4, 2014)

northern cardinal


IMG_3751 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2014)

sedwards said:


> northern cardinal



Nicely done sedwards.


----------



## alan_k (Nov 4, 2014)

e7dag said:


> please help me identify this guy or girl, I think this is a vermilion flycatcher, female, in Galapagos islands, march



I googled "Galapagos flycatchers" and there is actually a _Myarchus_ flycatcher called the Galapagos flycatcher! Might be it.

Jealous of your trip! nice shots.


----------



## e7dag (Nov 5, 2014)

alan_k said:


> e7dag said:
> 
> 
> > please help me identify this guy or girl, I think this is a vermilion flycatcher, female, in Galapagos islands, march
> ...



You are right! So this one was indigenous, too!


----------



## scyrene (Nov 6, 2014)

A tree sparrow. Note despite being in shadow against a backlit background, the Canon sensor performed fine (even without proper PP, as I'm still without an editing computer).


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2014)

Very nice shot scyrene. Well done.


----------



## scyrene (Nov 6, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice shot scyrene. Well done.



Ta


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Nov 6, 2014)

All shot on Canon 5d mkii and Tamron 150-600mm



IMG_1404 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_1202 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_0657 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_0163 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_0144 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2014)

Beautiful series Andy.


----------



## rpt (Nov 7, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful series Andy.


+1

Love the lone crane against the golden sky. (I thought it was a crane)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 7, 2014)

A couple from this morning. Haven't had much luck lately. Days are getting so short.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2014)

Very nice shots Jack. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Nov 7, 2014)

A dance portrait 




Bird Dance - Bending over backwards by Sharad Medhavi, on Flickr


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 7, 2014)

Sharad.Medhavi said:


> A dance portrait
> 
> ...


That's a great Hoopoe, and with background colours to match it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks click. I've enjoyed the recent postings a lot. Sure are many beautiful birds in all parts of the world.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Nov 7, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> A couple from this morning. Haven't had much luck lately. Days are getting so short.
> 
> Jack


Very nice shots Jack! I´ve been running after that woodpecker´s Norwegian cousin a number of times, but never managed to get a shot worth keeping.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks Eldar, I know what you mean. If you can just find a tree that shows signs of really heavy abuse then chances are you'll have them returning and get the shot. They seem so shy but when they are intent on searching for insects I've found that one can creep up on them. Of course the key is to find an area where they frequent in the first place. Post what you have even if it's poor so I can compare.

One mid afternoon I was surprised to hear the neighbor hamering on what sounded like a shed under construction - until I spotted the Pileated on a tree! A lot louder than a flicker for sure.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2014)

dominodude, that's an interesting woodpecker for sure, would be nice to see more if you've got any. So, where is "here"? 

I'm intrigued by the similarities between all the woodpeckers, things like the fact that it's often/usually red that's up top even though there are huge size differences. Birds are fascinating and our world wouldn't be the same without them.

Not a great shot but here's a 3 toed woodpecker we have from last year. Haven't seen it but the male is supposed to have yellow on its head. Natives have a legend about this bird.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2014)

It's embarrassed me for years that I didn't know the pronunciation of pileated so today I Googled and (this is how I've tended to pronounced it) according to one individual it makes sense, although admittedly it's not the most common choice, and then again - who cares! 

"I suspect that the three-syllable pronunciation is from a user who has not seen the (forgive me) proper division of the word into its four syllables. Since the Latin root is pileus, I will always pronounce it pill-e-a-ted."

Jack


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 9, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> dominodude, that's an interesting woodpecker for sure, would be nice to see more if you've got any. So, where is "here"?
> 
> I'm intrigued by the similarities between all the woodpeckers, things like the fact that it's often/usually red that's up top even though there are huge size differences. Birds are fascinating and our world wouldn't be the same without them.
> 
> ...



Sadly I don't have much more with the Black Woodpecker - even this shot was taken at almost dark hours at way too high ISO. I'm always looking for woodpeckers when I'm out, so if I spot any they will likely get posted. "Here" would in this particular case be the southern parts of Sweden, but Black Woodpeckers can be seen throughout all of Sweden (except the extreme north and the mountains there), and it should be fairly common in the rest of Europe in forest areas where there are a good mix of pine trees and aspen (those are preferred when it comes to making holes for the nest, holes that will later on become homes for other, smaller, birds). One thing I've learned about them is that they have an appetite for ants and can quite often be seen on the ground looking for ants in anthills or in rotten stumps of trees (like this one above).

Yepp, the Eurasian Three-toed (Picoides tridactylus) is the only one here in Europe that has yellow where others would have some sort of redish/pink colours. (Colourblind species perhaps?  ) In fact, it doesn't have any red at all in the plumage. I haven't managed to see any in the wild yet, but a solid tip for finding them is to visit areas that have seen recent forest fires. They only nest in such forests.


----------



## sanjosedave (Nov 9, 2014)

House Finch; San Jose

60D with some LR and Nik

EF70-200mm f/2.8L USM +2x III 
1/3200 sec; f/5.6; ISO 1000


----------



## Sharad.Medhavi (Nov 10, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Sharad.Medhavi said:
> 
> 
> > A dance portrait
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Northstar (Nov 10, 2014)

Sharad.Medhavi said:


> A dance portrait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bravo! such beauty!


----------



## lw (Nov 10, 2014)

fandf-15 by lozwilkes, on Flickr

At Feathers and Fur, a small experience centre near Reading, UK


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 10, 2014)

lw said:


> fandf-15 by lozwilkes, on Flickr
> 
> At Feathers and Fur, a small experience centre near Reading, UK


Wow, love the detail and the look. Very nice.


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 10, 2014)

Eastern Spinebill feeding in the callistemon (Bottle Brush) today.


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2014)

lw said:


> At Feathers and Fur, a small experience centre near Reading, UK



I really like this picture. Well done lw.


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Eastern Spinebill feeding in the callistemon (Bottle Brush) today.



Very nice shot Mr Bean.


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks Click.


----------



## lw (Nov 10, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Wow, love the detail and the look. Very nice.



Thanks


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 10, 2014)

White-throated Sparrow - ( tan-striped morph )

100-400mm @ 400mm


----------



## FEBS (Nov 10, 2014)

A few I shot during the last months:


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2014)

FEBS said:


> A few I shot during the last months:



I really like your pictures FEBS. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 10, 2014)

Lovely recent posts!

These guys are royal pests and oh so smart, it's difficult to get close, but two of them were fighting and didn't keep their watch up.

Jack


----------



## FEBS (Nov 10, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Lovely recent posts!
> 
> These guys are royal pests and oh so smart, it's difficult to get close, but two of them were fighting and didn't keep their watch up.
> 
> Jack



Are we talking about the same guy ?


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 10, 2014)

*White-winged Scoter*. Sea ducks just moving back into our waters.


----------



## Northbird (Nov 10, 2014)

Anna's hummingbird. Shot with Canon 7D Mark II, sure wish update to ACR would release I miss my RAW and LR. 




Anna's Hummingbird by Tony Varela Photography, onrFlickr


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2014)

Northbird said:


> Anna's hummingbird. Shot with Canon 7D Mark II, sure wish update to ACR would release I miss my RAW and LR.




Very nice shot Tony.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 10, 2014)

IslanderMV, that's quite a weird looking duck, well done. 

Looks like the 7D2 is going to be making a lot of people happy, espcially those not having the deepest pockets. I'm very tempted considering the limited AF on my 6D!!

FEBS, looks like some kind of magpie?? Nothing like we have here but if it's smart and a pest, must be related. 

Jack


----------



## kirkcha (Nov 11, 2014)

Moonstone Beach


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2014)

kirkcha said:


> Moonstone Beach



I especially like the first shot. Beautiful light.


----------



## kirkcha (Nov 11, 2014)

Click said:


> kirkcha said:
> 
> 
> > Moonstone Beach
> ...



Thank you Click, definitely the golden hour, had to cool the WB a little it was so much.


----------



## meywd (Nov 12, 2014)

from a recent trip


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 12, 2014)

Black Phoebe. 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting f6.3 @ 1/800.


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Black Phoebe. 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting f6.3 @ 1/800.



Beautiful shot. Nicely done Steven.


----------



## yorgasor (Nov 13, 2014)

These were from a trip to Singapore over the summer...



Bald Eagle by yorgasor, on Flickr



5D3_2571 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 13, 2014)

Male and female Mallard Duck in a sea of geese...


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 13, 2014)

Chickadees and nuthatches, my favourite birds to photograph.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2014)

Me too Don! Chickadees are the sweetest of all birds. I used to think they were perfect angels but now I know even they can be aggressive, but I forgive them, after all they have to survive! 

I now have a special place with a small electric space heater where I can watch the birds in a slightly more natural environment. This brainwave just popped into my head one day as I noticed the birds always flew from my deck to the trees near the barn. And I'm shooting north, which gives better lighting. Retirement has its advantages. 

When this guy visits I quickly shift my focus from the chickadees and nuthatches, however.

BTW the Downys come and look me in the eye through the see through mirror and the other day a chickadee attacked it flying face first into it. For a second I thought I was going to have a chickadee bill imbedded in my forhead! The Downys also grab on to the observatory corner and tap away. 

The photo doesn't include the cloth bellows that now helps to hide the lens as it protrudes hanging from the gimbal. Maybe these shots will encourage someone to do something similar - it's a lot of fun up there!!

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> These were from a trip to Singapore over the summer...



Great shots yorgasor.


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2014)

Very nice set-up Jack. 8)


----------



## FEBS (Nov 13, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> The photo doesn't include the cloth bellows that now helps to hide the lens as it protrudes hanging from the gimbal. Maybe these shots will encourage someone to do something similar - it's a lot of fun up there!!
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,

mmm, this gives me some ideas for a setup in the garden as I'm just busy to do some changes over there.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 13, 2014)

FEBS said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > The photo doesn't include the cloth bellows that now helps to hide the lens as it protrudes hanging from the gimbal. Maybe these shots will encourage someone to do something similar - it's a lot of fun up there!!
> ...


I have a small hunting blind for the yard... with a power cord for the space heater, a comfy chair, and a 2" thick slab of hard foam under it. It is almost time to set it up again for the winter.....


----------



## FEBS (Nov 13, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> FEBS said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Ok Don,

Then a thick coat and a lot of patience I presume


----------



## janmaxim (Nov 13, 2014)

Some wild rainbow lorries from my recent trip to Australia.

All are shot with Canon 6D and 24-105 F4L.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2014)

Don, there is nothing wrong with that setup, that's basically what I was doing on my deck. What I especially like now is the inverted gimbal and being 12+ feet in the air with trees behind. Of course I happened to have a shed with an attic and no neighbors to complain.

Whatever works, the main thing is we're shooting birds and happy as a chicadee at a feeder!  .... or nutty waiting his turn.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2014)

Here's a shot from an hour ago that shows what the added height can do. Now whether or not you like the perspective is another matter! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Click, wish I could share the experience with you in person. The bottom of my mirror is covered in saliva from birds that like to share their food - setting a good example for the photographer. I'll have to see if I can get a shot through the mirror but it's hit and miss on that one.

Here's something like what you'd see peaking out my "observatory"  The cost rises as the word spreads.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Nov 14, 2014)

@Jack: Sweet setup! I love it! I think your perspectives are definitely better. Must be nice to be at bird level, eh?  


One thing I would recommend, is loosen up your framing a bit. Your shots tend to be extremely tight, and I think they could be positively impacted by a bit looser framing, with some negative space around the birds.


Anyway, great shots. Looking forward to seeing what kind of photos you get now.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2014)

Thnks jrista,

Honest I still remember that recommendation from before but something seems to make me focus on maximizing the bird, for detail I guess. I'll loosen up. How's this Downy?

In case anyone wonders, my recent shots have all been 70-200 F2.8 II with X1.4. The zoom has been handy compared to my 300.

Jack


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 14, 2014)

Osprey Landing With Fish IMG_0396 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Osprey 2 Adult 2 Chicks IMG_0454 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Osprey fish lunch- looking at me by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2014)

Very nice shots Keith.


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 14, 2014)

Bluebird by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Jane (Nov 14, 2014)

Nelson's Sparrow - 7DII, 400 f5.6L


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 14, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice shots Keith.



Thanks Click. Thought I's post a few to prove that I don't just shoot biker babes and planes. :


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice shots all.

The frost drew me outside before breakfast to freeze my fingers but no complaints. I think this qualifies as a Red Shafted Flicker (I've only seen/shot Yellow Shafted around here). Pretty heavy crop.

And the Chickadee was just too cute - for Don.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2014)

Jack, I really like your last picture. It's beautiful. Well done!


----------



## jrista (Nov 14, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thnks jrista,
> 
> Honest I still remember that recommendation from before but something seems to make me focus on maximizing the bird, for detail I guess. I'll loosen up. How's this Downy?
> 
> ...




Definitely better, without question. Your using the 6D, right? With the 6D, you should be getting a TON of detail, even with slightly looser framing than that. If you are not, then I would check your AFMA, make sure IS is kicking in right (or maybe turn it off if you are on a tripod), maybe try a higher ISO so you can get a faster shutter (I have noticed that your shots seem to be fairly dim...I'm not sure why, but if your experiencing softness, you might want to jack up ISO two stops, and shutter a stop, and see if that helps. High shutter, and particularly in winter high ISO, are pretty much essential to getting sharp bird shots.)


----------



## jrista (Nov 14, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice shots all.
> 
> The frost drew me outside before breakfast to freeze my fingers but no complaints. I think this qualifies as a Red Shafted Flicker (I've only seen/shot Yellow Shafted around here). Pretty heavy crop.
> 
> ...




The chickadee is fantastic! The perch is excellent, the pose is great, the looser framing is just right!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 14, 2014)

Western Grebe- Clear Lake 28 May 2010 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jane (Nov 14, 2014)

Keith - love the Grebes
Jack - the chickadee is excellent


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2014)

Lovely shot Keith.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2014)

Click, forgive me, the Chickadee was for you too! 

Thanks everyone for the complements and advice. Yes, 6d and sometimes the shutter is a little low but not that low, many were 500th and I've personally found ISO's pushing towards 12800 to be quite noisy and not what I like. Evening or cloudy here is pretty dull and around sunset if I try to shoot at 1000th I'd definitely be at that ISO. I have moved the AFMA around as I was shooting out there and figured I was OK. However with one shot center focus (try for the eye) and recompose with a sometimes moving subject I might be missing focus somewhat.

My sensor could be getting a bit dirty as I have noticed the odd spot in the sky and I guess the X1.4 may affect sharpness a little but otherwise I don't know what to think.

Here's a shot of a stationary nuthatch with center spot focus and full frame just as is. 6D 200X1.4 F4.5 ISO 1250 Manual exposure. The one shot focus point was right on the edge of his eye. Jon, or anyone doesn't this appear to be in focus? What else? Anyway, that's what I'm getting.

Jack


----------



## jrista (Nov 14, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click, forgive me, the Chickadee was for you too!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the complements and advice. Yes, 6d and sometimes the shutter is a little low but not that low, many were 500th and I've personally found ISO's pushing towards 12800 to be quite noisy and not what I like. Evening or cloudy here is pretty dull and around sunset if I try to shoot at 1000th I'd definitely be at that ISO. I have moved the AFMA around as I was shooting out there and figured I was OK. However with one shot center focus (try for the eye) and recompose with a sometimes moving subject I might be missing focus somewhat.
> 
> ...




You definitely have critical sharpness there. I think the issue may simply be not enough DOF. Your at f/4.5, which I understand given the lighting. The 6D has excellent high ISO performance, better than my 5D III. I would jack the ISO up to 3200, and stop down to f/7.1, and see how things go. If you can get the bulk of the bird in the DOF, I think you'll find that any issues with getting the birds critically sharp just disappear. Also, the noise on the 6D at higher ISO cleans up very nicely, so don't let ISO 3200 hold you back. For that matter, don't let ISO 12800 hold you back...it is noisier, but again, it's pretty clean noise, and can be cleaned up very well.


----------



## jrista (Nov 14, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Western Grebe- Clear Lake 28 May 2010 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr




Beautiful shot, Keith!


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click, forgive me, the Chickadee was for you too!
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Great egret at the local NWR. I know, another wading bird. Still I though this one was kind of nice. 7D2 with the 400 5.6L prime. f5.6, 1/800th @ ISO 800



Great shot. Lovely reflection. Nicely done.


----------



## zephir (Nov 14, 2014)

Here are a few. 

The first 3 are from Canon 30D, Canon EF 70-200 F2.8 L IS USM

The Heron at the hatchery was captured at Capilano Salmon Hatchery, North Vancouver, BC, Canada.







Close-up is from my backyard when living in Burnaby, BC





This bird posed for me on the Mexican Riviera





Lastly "Feathered Silhouette" is from a hike in the Black Tusk, Garibaldi park area in 1986 before moving to BC. It is scanned from slide on a Nikon Super Coolscan 5000ED.





Zephir Photography​


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2014)

zephir said:


> Here are a few.
> 
> The first 3 are from Canon 30D, Canon EF 70-200 F2.8 L IS USM




Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 14, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Western Grebe- Clear Lake 28 May 2010 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr
> ...



Thanks  Yes, most are settled on Clark's. They were courting the whole time I was shooting.


----------



## jrista (Nov 14, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Jackson_Bill said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...




I agree, those are Clark's.


----------



## candc (Nov 15, 2014)

it's been overcast and bad light here since i got the 7dii but i have been doing a lot of shooting with it anyway. here is one with the sigma 120-300 + 2xiii at 600 and about a 50% crop sooc jpeg


----------



## wyldeguy (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## candc (Nov 15, 2014)

GraFax said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > it's been overcast and bad light here since i got the 7dii but i have been doing a lot of shooting with it anyway. here is one with the sigma 120-300 + 2xiii at 600 and about a 50% crop sooc jpeg
> ...



it is good with the canon and kenko tc's. the lens gets a bad rap for not working well with tc's because all the test chart shots online are with the sigma's which are crap. i pre ordered the new sigma tc2001 i am interested to see how that works.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 15, 2014)

Spotted in the wilds of Southern California - (the local park)


----------



## Northbird (Nov 15, 2014)

A Great Blue Heron shot with the 7D Mark II. 




Great Blue Heron (Ardea herodias) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2014)

Northbird said:


> A Great Blue Heron shot with the 7D Mark II.



Very nice shot Tony. Well done.


----------



## Northbird (Nov 15, 2014)

Another shot with the 7D Mark II. Really loving this camera. Mediocre light, 800 ISO, 1200mm, F11. Medium crop. 




Northern Shrike (Lanius excubitor) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2014)

Lovely shot Northbird.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 15, 2014)

Northbird said:


> Another shot with the 7D Mark II. Really loving this camera. Mediocre light, 800 ISO, 1200mm, F11. Medium crop.
> 
> ...



It's an interesting bird to see in action. Hard to get close to, and you did a great job, Northbird!


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 15, 2014)

GraFax said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > I just have to post my best effort from a session with Lanius excubitor (homeyeri). Haven't been able to id it fully, so the (homeyeri) is just a hope... The local bird gallery rejected my upload of the shoot, so it wasn't possible to get it checked and verified by the big boys with massive knowledge.
> ...



I have shots of both male and female of the normally present kind here (and to be honest, there ain't a lot of those either). The Northern and Great Grey seem to be name variations for the Lanius excubitor excubitor - this is the one common in western and northern Europe.
The homeyeri is one out of nine suggested subspecies and it doesn't have any special name of its own in English (nor in Swedish), so it is mostly mentioned as Great Grey Shrike ("Varfågel" in Swedish), and then you add the "homeyeri".

It would have been one of only a handful of sightings here in Sweden, it's a bird that is much more likely to be found near the Black Sea, or in the western Siberia. We had favourable winds a few days in early April last year, and that is when it showed up. Took me 2 days to find it at a military proving ground and it never allowed me to get any closer than 25-30 meters.

The homeyeri subspecies have a few signs that make it differ from the nominate form. Among those are a slightly lighter gray shade on the back, a whiter belly, the speculum feathers shows a larger, wider, white form, there's a hint of white directly above the black mask it has around the eyes and just above the bill, a spread out tail (rather typical when it's flying away from you or hunting) has more white on the outermost feather segments. So, a perched bird in not so good light is very hard to tell which subspecies it belongs to.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 16, 2014)

Rare for SoCal- a Reddish Egret


----------



## rpt (Nov 16, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> Rare for SoCal- a Reddish Egret


Lovely!

At first glance the wing and the beak combined looked to me like an umbrella!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 16, 2014)

Up close and personal. Getting desparate here! 

Jack


----------



## dslrdummy (Nov 16, 2014)

7DII and 70-200 f2.8Lii


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 16, 2014)

Gang Gang, male.
5D3 with 300mm f4.


----------



## nonac (Nov 16, 2014)

7d Mark II
600exrt off camera
70-200 f2.8L II @ 200mm
ISO400
1/250 sec @f/8.0


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2014)

Lovely shot nonac. It's beautiful with the snow.


----------



## Erik X (Nov 16, 2014)

Just a mallard.. taking a bath


----------



## Northbird (Nov 16, 2014)

Great Blue Heron preening. 7D Mark II




Great Blue Heron (Ardea herodias) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nonac (Nov 16, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely shot nonac. It's beautiful with the snow.



Thanks. I really like shooting birds in the snow. Adds something magical to the photo.


----------



## nineyards (Nov 16, 2014)

nonac said:


> 7d Mark II
> 600exrt off camera
> 70-200 f2.8L II @ 200mm
> ISO400
> 1/250 sec @f/8.0



Great job
Great detail
Love the cross hatching of the feathers


----------



## davidgator (Nov 16, 2014)

Belted Kingfisher...bad day to be a fish


----------



## Northbird (Nov 16, 2014)

davidgator said:


> Belted Kingfisher...bad day to be a fish



Nicely done. Good capture all around. : )


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2014)

davidgator said:


> Belted Kingfisher...bad day to be a fish



Great shot David.


----------



## CLohmeyerJr (Nov 16, 2014)

Found this Blue Heron sitting in the corner of a lake enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2014)

Very nice first post Charles. Welcome to CR


----------



## DiSnapper (Nov 17, 2014)

Yellow wagtail:

Canon 7D with Canon 70-200 L 2.8 IS ii USM + Canon 2x Extender iii




IMG_5163 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr





IMG_5168 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## Ashran (Nov 17, 2014)

Two shots from me. I hope you will like it.




Egretta by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr





Green Heron by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

On 500px too
Egretta --> https://500px.com/photo/90043949/egretta-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library
Green heron --> https://500px.com/photo/89939835/green-heron-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2014)

Very nice pictures Giuseppe.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 17, 2014)

Just for kicks


----------



## memse (Nov 18, 2014)

My first post to this form! Photos from this last week in the San Jose del Cabo, BCS, Mexico area. Shot handheld with a 7D w/500mm.


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2014)

memse said:


> My first post to this form! Photos from this last week in the San Jose del Cabo, BCS, Mexico area. Shot handheld with a 7D w/500mm.



Very nice series ...And welcome to CR


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 18, 2014)

memse said:


> My first post to this form! Photos from this last week in the San Jose del Cabo, BCS, Mexico area. Shot handheld with a 7D w/500mm.



Nice! Which 500mm?


----------



## memse (Nov 18, 2014)

Canon 500mm F4 IS.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 18, 2014)

Love the recent photos everyone!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 18, 2014)

Rare Hooded Chickadee shot yesterday! 

Jack


----------



## DiSnapper (Nov 18, 2014)

davidgator said:


> Belted Kingfisher...bad day to be a fish



Amazingly close, what was the focal length, was it on cropped sensor?


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Rare Hooded Chickadee shot yesterday!
> 
> Jack



Cute.  Nicely done Jack.


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 18, 2014)

Wishful thinking. Song Sparrow and Crane Fly.

5Diii, 400DO, ISO 800, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/640.


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Wishful thinking. Song Sparrow and Crane Fly.
> 
> 5Diii, 400DO, ISO 800, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/640.



Very nice shot with the reflection. Well done Steven.


----------



## Ashran (Nov 18, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures Giuseppe.



Thank you!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks Click, my friend actually looked for the bird in Stokes at the page I referred to - good for a laugh

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 18, 2014)

Steven that is a gem, didn't notice the fly initially. Reminds me of my parrot when I drop one of his fluffers and it's floating down towards his head! What's you geographic location again? Arizona? Seems like you have a great sampling of birds.

Jack


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 18, 2014)

I live in the Tucson area. It's great for viewing all sorts of wildlife including birds. We have the advantage of being directly underneath a major north-south flyway for migrating birds and we also see many seasonal residents. There are about 450 species that show up in our area. Part of it is the surprisingly diverse habitat. Most people think of desert when they think of Tucson, and that's true. But, we also have mountains with habitats that change with elevation and a few riparian areas. Our proximity to the Gulf of California also means that we see birds that are commuting to and from that area. It's not usual to see an Osprey here, right in the middle of the desert!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 18, 2014)

Well Steven a visit to the area might be called for. What's the best time of the year. I was there once long ago searching for a bird and found ONE. Trailered it home - a 1963 Ford Falcon convertible. The feathered type were not even in my mind at that time! 

Couldn't find a shot so my 64 is substituted (Old Canon F1, film). It is a bird and it does fly. 

Jack


----------



## Erik X (Nov 18, 2014)

Tailwind might cause trouble, at least to your hairstyle ;D


----------



## scyrene (Nov 18, 2014)

lw said:


> fandf-15 by lozwilkes, on Flickr
> 
> At Feathers and Fur, a small experience centre near Reading, UK



Now THAT is a bird portrait!


----------



## Northbird (Nov 18, 2014)

American Kestrel, my spark bird. Canon 7D and yes this is a wild bird.




American kestrel (Falco sparverius) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Nov 19, 2014)

Awesome portrait! I am glad everyone on CR are level headed enough not to go all bat-shit crazy over how intimate the portrait was.



scyrene said:


> lw said:
> 
> 
> > fandf-15 by lozwilkes, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 19, 2014)

GraFax said:


> The marsupials get all of the press but Australia has awesome birds!



Australia has all kinds of awesome animals. The women aren't too bad, either ;D

BTW, nice shot


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2014)

Northbird said:


> American Kestrel, my spark bird. Canon 7D and yes this is a wild bird.



Great shot Northbird.


----------



## V8Beast (Nov 19, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Don't get me started on the lovely and friendly ladies of OZ or we'll have to start a new thread.



Sounds like a great idea to me ;D


----------



## rpt (Nov 20, 2014)

Click said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > American Kestrel, my spark bird. Canon 7D and yes this is a wild bird.
> ...


+1


----------



## rpt (Nov 20, 2014)

dolina said:


> Awesome portrait! I am glad everyone on CR are level headed enough not to go all bat-S___ crazy over how intimate the portrait was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! Just perfect.


----------



## rpt (Nov 20, 2014)

V8Beast said:


> GraFax said:
> 
> 
> > The marsupials get all of the press but Australia has awesome birds!
> ...


+1
It has a dinosaur crown too!


----------



## sanjosedave (Nov 20, 2014)

60D; EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM; 1/500 sec; f/7.1; ISO 800

LR & Nik & Alien & PS Oil Paint

The original was crazy backlit. Didn't have a flash at hand. Started with Auto in LR, then, played with the sliders before moving into Nik, then, Alien and finished in PS Oil Paint.

Am trying to get the Gold Finches to get lower


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Dave. 
Not what I would do, I'd probably have binned it, not in to spending time in paint shop but that is just me too lazy to learn new stuff! Having said that it has worked nicely, a pleasing end result. 
Was that a third bird to the left of the front birds tail? Sort of big blob of strong colour, tends to draw the eye to attempt to decipher it, if you have the ability to tone it down or eliminate it that would improve the image somewhat. 
I hate to be critical towards people with considerably more skill and ability than I, but it is meant in the best possible intent. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sanjosedave said:


> 60D; EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM; 1/500 sec; f/7.1; ISO 800
> 
> LR & Nik & Alien & PS Oil Paint
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi scyrene. 
Beautiful shot of a beautiful creature. Was he /she caged, behind glass or out in the open? Our local place The Owl and Monkey Haven, they are behind wire which makes itself known as the barriers prevent one from getting close enough to loose it. (Could be a skill level thing on my part too.)

Cheers, Graham. 



scyrene said:


> lw said:
> 
> 
> > fandf-15 by lozwilkes, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2014)

sanjosedave said:


> 60D; EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM; 1/500 sec; f/7.1; ISO 800
> 
> LR & Nik & Alien & PS Oil Paint
> 
> ...




Very artistic. Nicely done


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 20, 2014)

*Merlin* - looking for prey from a concealed position.

1/1600 sec at f/7.1, ISO 200, 400mm with a 100-400mm, and 60D


----------



## scyrene (Nov 21, 2014)

A couple of wagtails towards sunset.


----------



## bfgit (Nov 22, 2014)

Northern Saw Whet Owl Banding


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2014)

bfgit said:


> Northern Saw Whet Owl Banding



Very nice shot.


----------



## wtlloyd (Nov 22, 2014)

American Crow 100% crop
6D & EF 70-300 L IS @ 300mm ISO 800 1/1250 f/6.3


----------



## Freddie (Nov 22, 2014)

*American Crow*

Since someone has already posted some crow photos. This one was on our back deck rail yesterday. I'm trying to lure them in with Cheerios so I can test my Canon 7D MK II with the old 100-400 @ 400mm (nominal). f/8 @ 1/125, ISO 800, +1.33 EC. Full-frame, handheld.
Unfortunately for me, crows are very intelligent and they've managed to avoid posing for me most of the time. I suppose they want more of a fee than a few bits of breakfast cereal.


----------



## sedwards (Nov 23, 2014)

i ran out of seed in my feeder so this is the only guy that came by today. he wasnt very cooperative as he was always facing away. i think it still came out pretty good for 3200 ISO on a 70D


IMG_9810 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2014)

Lovely shot Stuart.


----------



## sanjosedave (Nov 24, 2014)

60D; 70-200 2.8 with 2x iii converter

LR, Nik


----------



## lion rock (Nov 24, 2014)

Caught this bird, a tui, in Auckland Botanical Garden.
Cropped photo, with 70-200 f/2.8 on 5D3.
Travelling in NZ for two weeks.
-r


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 24, 2014)

Buffalo and Bird by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 24, 2014)

YEAH! Bugs for lunch! © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Nov 24, 2014)

People are friendly, as you say, relaxed and easy to talk to.
I'm not a beer person, so your suggestion for tui beer is appreciated.
3:30 AM., tomorrow morning, I'll fly from Auckland to Christchurch begin the South Island's visit.
Hope you'll return the NZ soon.
-r

Tui's are awesome. Both the bird's and the beer. Well....especially the beer. Cheers, enjoy your holiday. NZ was one of my favorite countries to visit. Kiwi's are some of the world's friendliest people. Love to go back.
[/quote]


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 24, 2014)

Golden Whistler, female. Went to photograph a Pardalote or two, came back with a Golden Whistler. The Pardalotes had disappeared. Next time 

Whistlers have a rather large, blocky head for their size, and a large eye. The scientific name for the genus, Pachycephala, means thick-head.


----------



## scyrene (Nov 24, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Buffalo and Bird by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Remarkable!


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Buffalo and Bird by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Cool shot.  Well done Keith.


----------



## Northbird (Nov 25, 2014)

Cooper's Hawk juvenile shot with a 7D Mark II.




Cooper's hawk (Accipiter cooperii) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2014)

Lovely shot Northbird. Nicely done.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 25, 2014)

Northbird said:


> Cooper's Hawk juvenile shot with a 7D Mark II.
> 
> Cooper's hawk (Accipiter cooperii)[/url] by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr



Lovely and smooth background, Tony!
Certainly a fine looking juvenile, but I believe that dead branch show signs of having been used by numerous generations before it. It's beginning to be just as smooth as the background and all bark has been worn down.


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 25, 2014)

Cinnamon Teal.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/800


----------



## DiSnapper (Nov 25, 2014)

Canon 7D with Canon 70-200 L 2.8 IS II USM+Canon 2X extender iii

Post processing: Contrast tweeking and selective sharpening. Canon DPP and GIMP

Black Necked Stork





IMG_4473 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr

Greater Crested Gerbe




IMG_6828 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr

Little Grebe




IMG_6557 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr

Common pochard female




IMG_6490 dss by Ganugapenta NaveenKumar Reddy, on Flickr


----------



## Northbird (Nov 25, 2014)

DiSnapper said:


> Canon 7D with Canon 70-200 L 2.8 IS II USM+Canon 2X extender iii
> 
> Post processing: Contrast tweeking and selective sharpening. Canon DPP and GIMP
> 
> ...



Beautiful images, particularly of the stork.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 25, 2014)

Greetings from NZ, (I'm visiting now, in South Island.)

A couple of photos from near Oamaru.

￼Yellow eyed penguin, a little bigger.
They return at dusk, the yellow ones come back earlier and get to the steep hillside in the bush, over 100 ft above the ocean.

The blue ones get home later, near darkness, onto stones by the beach. Here, people build small boxes for them to roost in. Pardon the focus on the blue, handheld on both, but it was darker and is somewhat harder to focus.
But these creatures, under two feet tall, are so cute.
-r


----------



## Mr Bean (Nov 25, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Golden Whistler, female. Went to photograph a Pardalote or two, came back with a Golden Whistler. The Pardalotes had disappeared. Next time
> ...


Thanks GraFax. I didn't see (or hear) the male. A more colourful bird, compared to the female.


----------



## sanjosedave (Nov 26, 2014)

6D; ISO 3200; 70-200 2.8 @ 105mm; f 2.8; 1/4000, little LR, some Nik. Background is a Crepe Myrtle that is just turning colors


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 27, 2014)

Those of you who are long time regulars may remember me showing up on CR not quite 2 years ago after purchasing my 6D. I had shot one year with a Nikon D5100 and was really getting the bug. I felt insanely uneasy having just spent $7k on the 300 2.8 II.

Uneasiness is long gone and I don't have any regrets on my purchases for sure and am enjoying learning. 
Yesterday, I decided to buy a 600 EX- RT but I haven't used flash for 20 years. I liked the idea of fill flash for wildlife and some of you have previously advised me in that direction. So, now I need to come up to speed and am reading and experimenting.

Being late November here in Alberta it gets pretty dark around 4 PM and to boot it's been cloudy. The result is that often I get shots from my observatory on the barn with natural light, at ISO 12800, which I don't really like. It's just occurring to me that to have fill flash you have to have good natural light in the first place.

Anyway, that's the background and here are shots at sundown, 6D 70-200 F2.8 II X1.4 (HSS) that I'd appreciate feedback on. Would these be considered acceptable or is the flash creating too much artificiality and if so any suggestions to correct that. I might be able to rig up some kind of reflector for bounce but being outdoors it's not that easy, not to mention winter winds and snow. Plain honest commentary is fine! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2014)

Very nice series Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks click. Grafox, thanks for the comments. I didn't realize that HSS was available and that one was not limited to, in the case of the 6D, 180th sec. This opens a new world to me with the telephoto. That Canon flash is certainly nice and being slightly used I only paid $400. Now, this brings me to another item. Some folk have mention a Better Beamer. How important is this to a 300 or is the 200 zoom limitation of the 600 EX adequate?

Jack


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 27, 2014)

5D MkIII - Non Breeding Yellow Rumped Warbler
EF 100-400mm
f/5.6
ISO-800
1/800th
400mm


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 27, 2014)

Lunch time!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Jack. 
Very nice shots, I think the flash is serving to enable a shot that would otherwise be for you, at an unacceptable ISO, therefore it really doesn't matter that much about the slightly flat flash lighting. 
I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I think if you are within the reach distance of the flash, it matters very little about the focal length of the lens, perhaps the flash light is a little more spread with respect to the area covered by the lens, but I think the ETTL will take pretty good care of that. 
Do the birds come to basically the same spot? Could you move the flash closer, cheap lead or not so cheap RT remote trigger?

Cheers, Graham. 




Jack Douglas said:


> Those of you who are long time regulars may remember me showing up on CR not quite 2 years ago after purchasing my 6D. I had shot one year with a Nikon D5100 and was really getting the bug. I felt insanely uneasy having just spent $7k on the 300 2.8 II.
> 
> Uneasiness is long gone and I don't have any regrets on my purchases for sure and am enjoying learning.
> Yesterday, I decided to buy a 600 EX- RT but I haven't used flash for 20 years. I liked the idea of fill flash for wildlife and some of you have previously advised me in that direction. So, now I need to come up to speed and am reading and experimenting.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Ken. 
Very nice timing, looks like a bit of a mouthful! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Krob78 said:


> Lunch time!


----------



## jrjr99 (Nov 27, 2014)

Heron (Bushy Park) by jrjr73, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 27, 2014)

jrjr99, like the heron shot.

Graham, you're right. I just feel short changed at ISO 12800 so the flash is a step up, regardless of the negatives. However, if the result is not appreciated by whomever, that takes away the enjoyment. In time I'll be able to gauge that.

Now, if I could afford another 600 EX-RT, yes I could position it to catch return visitors to the area I'm shooting towards, although that's a little challenging, unlike the on-camera flash. It's a clump of trees that many birds love and close enough to get decent shots, like 10 - 20 feet. I also have a couple props that are attracting some customers and they are closer and would be easy to roughly aim a second flash at.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Nov 28, 2014)

Jack, as this is in the backyard, have you considered a full time lighting source? In a largely controlled environment shooting from a fixed position, it might be be the answer you are looking for, plus much easier to meter. You can also have the light in the exact color cast and diffused as desired. This also moves the light reflection to another part of the eye, rather than centered. 

Awesome shot of the Pileated! I'm hoping to catch some during Christmas with the folks as two pairs reside on the homestead.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks ERHP,

BTW, the Pileated almost always announce themselves with that flicker like call that is pretty loud.

Your suggestions are worthy but what is happening is a brainwave that was to take maybe a day to implement is turning into MANY days, while of course I was supposed to be doing various jobs, not playing! 

Never the less, I think this one needs to be taken advantage of based on the possibilities. One is macro shots of birds admiring themselves in the see-through mirror - well more likely they'll be fighting themselves.  

For anyone thinking of a blind, I highly recommend a slightly pricey see-through mirror as opposed to the film that can be applied to glass or acrylic. My 1/4" thick 6 X 16 piece cost me around $30. Having such a window makes life so much easier.

Jack


----------



## dcm (Nov 30, 2014)

Black capped chickadee. 6D/Tamron 150-600/tripod w/gimbal: 600mm, f/8, 1/320, ISO 2500

Trying out Lightroom for the first time. Still need some work on the settings.


----------



## jrista (Nov 30, 2014)

*Flight of the Sunset Geese*


An odd event occurred this evening. At least a thousand geese, all at once, some within feet of me and others apparently from the surrounding region, all took flight at once and flew north, apparently to the same location. It was kind of incredible...and quite beautiful.


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II + 1.4x TC III
Handheld (w/ IS)



























See more at my blog.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2014)

Lovely shots Jon. I especially like the last one. Nicely done.


----------



## dolina (Nov 30, 2014)

Barn Swallow (Hirundo rustica) by alabang, on Flickr

The barn swallow (Hirundo rustica) is the most widespread species of swallow in the world. It is a distinctive passerine bird with blue upperparts, a long, deeply forked tail and curved, pointed wings. It is found in Europe, Asia, Africa and the Americas. In Anglophone Europe it is just called the swallow; in Northern Europe it is the only common species called a "swallow" rather than a "martin".

There are six subspecies of barn swallow, which breed across the Northern Hemisphere. Four are strongly migratory, and their wintering grounds cover much of the Southern Hemisphere as far south as central Argentina, the Cape Province of South Africa, and northern Australia.[2] Its huge range means that the barn swallow is not endangered, although there may be local population declines due to specific threats.

The barn swallow is a bird of open country which normally uses man-made structures to breed and consequently has spread with human expansion. It builds a cup nest from mud pellets in barns or similar structures and feeds on insects caught in flight.[4] This species lives in close association with humans, and its insect-eating habits mean that it is tolerated by man; this acceptance was reinforced in the past by superstitions regarding the bird and its nest. There are frequent cultural references to the barn swallow in literary and religious works due to both its living in close proximity to humans and its annual migration.[5] The barn swallow is the national bird of Austria and Estonia.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barn_swallow

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Rice_Research_Institute

Philippine Birds

Camera	Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Exposure	0.006 sec (1/160)
Aperture	f/5.6
Focal Length	560 mm
ISO Speed	160
Lens Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X


----------



## jrista (Nov 30, 2014)

*Juvi Red-Tailed Hawk*

I think. There are so many varieties of red-tailed hawks in Colorado, it is often difficult to tell. Add in the juvi morphs, and you have dozens of hawks that look radically different, and yet are all the same general species.  Anyway...he a beauty...totally wild. He seemed unphased by my presence. I was hoping to get some flight shots...but he sat there forever. I eventually got up to find other birds, and he jumped off his branch, swooped right over my head...maybe a foot away. Guess he was just telling me: "Yup! I see everything, including you!  " 


At 840mm, he got too close to get a shot within about two seconds, so I still didn't get any flight shots. 

*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II + 1.4x TC III
Handheld, ISO 800, 1/400th f/8


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 30, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Juvi Red-Tailed Hawk*
> 
> ...
> At 840mm, he got too close to get a shot within about two seconds, so I still didn't get any flight shots.
> ...



Great bird, and in a great composition with good light!
Next time you'll land The Flight Shot - and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Juvi Red-Tailed Hawk*




Lovely light on a beautiful bird. Great shot Jon.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 30, 2014)

Golden-crowned Kinglet
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5 - f/5.6 IS USM L
ISO 6400, 1/500, f/8





Ruby-crowned Kinglet
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5 - f/5.6 IS USM L
ISO 320, 1/1000 f/5.6





Cedar Waxwing
Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5 - f/5.6 IS USM L
ISO 500, 1/1000 f/8


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 30, 2014)

I knew I forgot something. :-[ Great shots everyone!


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 30, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Golden-crowned Kinglet
> Canon EOS 7D Mark II
> Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5 - f/5.6 IS USM L
> ISO 6400, 1/500, f/8
> ...



All of them amazing, 2n10, but I especially like the first Kinglet. Delicate little bird.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2014)

2n10 said:


> Golden-crowned Kinglet
> Ruby-crowned Kinglet
> 
> Cedar Waxwing




Beautiful series. I especially like the second picture. Well done 2n10


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you Domino Dude and Click.

Both Kinglets are tiny, quick, timid and elusive. The golden more so than the ruby.


----------



## MacroBug (Dec 1, 2014)

A few shots from the San Francisco zoo (no, they were not in cages)


----------



## sanjosedave (Dec 1, 2014)

The Crepe Myrtle is finally losing its leaves, yet the House Finch returns to the same branch.

Canon 6D; 70-200 2.8 with 2x iii teleconverter

1/400 sec; f/5.6; ISO 800


----------



## ReggieABrown (Dec 1, 2014)

Here's my contribution to the Bird Portraits.

Camera used: Canon 60d
Lens used: 70-200 f/4L IS


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 3, 2014)

Tossing in another Gull before bed time. (For me, not for the Gull)


----------



## lion rock (Dec 3, 2014)

There are several varieties of seagulls in New Zealand. I shot a couple there.
The first is the black billed variety.
The second picture is that of the red billed kind. These are vile birds. I was shooting them very close, and perhaps I got too close to the colony for photos. As a consequence, I got carpet bombed! Nasty, nasty stuff. Nuff said.
A third photo is that of a duck.
-r


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 3, 2014)

Speaking of gulls ....
*Gullosaurus Rex*

Great Black-backed Gull, the largest gull in the world.


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 3, 2014)

First one is a pelican who wasn't impressed I was taking his photo (650D/ 50mm 1.8).
Second one is a Rainbow Lorikeet (650D/ 70-300L)
Third and four are ducks (don't ask me what sort!) (650D/ 70-300L)


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Speaking of gulls ....
> *Gullosaurus Rex*
> 
> Great Black-backed Gull, the largest gull in the world.



Very nice shot Jeff.


----------



## DomTomLondon (Dec 3, 2014)

Here's one of my Bird... I mean my wife ;D Lunch at Hampton Court Palace, Surrey.


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2014)

LOL ;D

Lovely wife. 

Cheers.


----------



## dpackman (Dec 3, 2014)

DomTomLondon said:


> Here's one of my Bird... I mean my wife ;D Lunch at Hampton Court Palace, Surrey.



Nice plumage on that one.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 3, 2014)

Wood Sandpiper - _Tringa glareola_ - with no wellies on.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 3, 2014)

Pied-billed Grebe.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/640


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Pied-billed Grebe.



So cute


----------



## KClarke (Dec 3, 2014)

Green-backed Trogon with Caterpillar
7D2 + 500L, 1/125, f/4.0, ISO500, Tripod


----------



## newelljo (Dec 3, 2014)

Cormorant preening.


----------



## newelljo (Dec 3, 2014)

Swan Goose. Handsome devil!


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2014)

KClarke said:


> Green-backed Trogon with Caterpillar
> 7D2 + 500L, 1/125, f/4.0, ISO500, Tripod



Great shot Kester. Beautiful colored bird. Well done.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 4, 2014)

A couple of shots of a very special bird for these parts, a shorelark. Poor light, but a very friendly bird  (both 700mm, f/5.6, 1/500, ISO 3200)


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2014)

Very nice shots scyrene. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 5, 2014)

scyrene said:


> A couple of shots of a very special bird for these parts, a shorelark. Poor light, but a very friendly bird  (both 700mm, f/5.6, 1/500, ISO 3200)



Damn! That's good, Scyrene!
Intimate shots with enough DoF to show off the bird and immediate surroundings. I've never encountered any Shorelarks (I live too far south to spot it here), but it is a great looking lark.


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> A relative of a Whooper Swan I posted a while back.



Very nice shot Domino.


----------



## jrista (Dec 5, 2014)

scyrene said:


> A couple of shots of a very special bird for these parts, a shorelark. Poor light, but a very friendly bird  (both 700mm, f/5.6, 1/500, ISO 3200)




Really beautiful bird. I love his coloring and patterns. Almost like he has a leaf pattern drawn on his head.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 5, 2014)

I get told off in no uncertain terms by a Cooper's Hawk.

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting f6.3 @ 1/1600.


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2014)

Great shot Steven 8)


----------



## candc (Dec 6, 2014)

the little gravity defying one. dxo 10.1 is out now and supports the 7dii.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2014)

So cute.


----------



## Jane (Dec 6, 2014)

Great photos everyone. Here's one of mine taken yesterday. Great Egret & juvenile White Ibis - Canon 7DII, Canon 400mm f4.5L


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2014)

Beautiful shot Jane. Nicely done.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 7, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice shots scyrene. I especially like the second picture.



Thanks! Me too 



DominoDude said:


> Damn! That's good, Scyrene!
> Intimate shots with enough DoF to show off the bird and immediate surroundings. I've never encountered any Shorelarks (I live too far south to spot it here), but it is a great looking lark.



You're very kind, thanks 



jrista said:


> Really beautiful bird. I love his coloring and patterns. Almost like he has a leaf pattern drawn on his head.



Thanks very much. They are lovely - they're known in your parts as 'horned larks' incidentally.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 7, 2014)

Jane said:


> Great photos everyone. Here's one of mine taken yesterday. Great Egret & juvenile White Ibis - Canon 7DII, Canon 400mm f4.5L



What an awesome combination!


----------



## Jane (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks Click and Scyrene!


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 8, 2014)

Bufflehead female

7D - 100-400mm @ 400mm- ISO 640, f/7,1 1/1600


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Red Bellied Woodpecker. Common here in Pennsylvania. 7d2/400 5.6L combo again.




Very nice shot GraFax


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Bufflehead female
> 
> 7D - 100-400mm @ 400mm- ISO 640, f/7,1 1/1600



Beautiful. Nicely done Islander.


----------



## krisbell (Dec 10, 2014)

Very pleased to get a shot of this shy bird that is far from common where I live...


Great Spotted Woodpecker (Dendrocopos major) by Kristian Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2014)

Nicely done krisbell.


----------



## Northstar (Dec 10, 2014)

Jane said:


> Great photos everyone. Here's one of mine taken yesterday. Great Egret & juvenile White Ibis - Canon 7DII, Canon 400mm f4.5L



Beautiful shot Jane!


----------



## youngpip (Dec 10, 2014)

First-time poster so I hope this is okay. When I saw the thread title of "bird portraits" this one jumped to mind that I took of a goshawk a few weeks ago.


----------



## martinslade (Dec 10, 2014)

Christmas Robin singing his heart out.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2014)

youngpip said:


> First-time poster so I hope this is okay. When I saw the thread title of "bird portraits" this one jumped to mind that I took of a goshawk a few weeks ago.



Great shot. Welcome to CR


----------



## Crapking (Dec 10, 2014)

Untitled by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr

Another PA Redbellied Woodpecker I believe....


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 10, 2014)

youngpip said:


> First-time poster so I hope this is okay. When I saw the thread title of "bird portraits" this one jumped to mind that I took of a goshawk a few weeks ago.
> ...



Welcome, and well done! You've managed to get fairly close on that one with that lens.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2014)

Crapking said:


> Another PA Redbellied Woodpecker I believe....



Yes it is. Very nice shot Crapking.


----------



## Crapking (Dec 10, 2014)

Click said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > Another PA Redbellied Woodpecker I believe....
> ...


Here is moments' later ----love the 7DMII, 200/2 combo - reach, fast focusing...



Untitled by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Northbird (Dec 10, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Red Bellied Woodpecker. Common here in Pennsylvania. 7d2/400 5.6L combo again.



Beautiful bird, nicely shot.


----------



## Northbird (Dec 10, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Bufflehead female
> 
> 7D - 100-400mm @ 400mm- ISO 640, f/7,1 1/1600



Nicely done on a difficult to properly expose Bufflehead. Love these little diving ducks.


----------



## ichetov (Dec 10, 2014)

Do passport photos count as portraits?


----------



## lion rock (Dec 10, 2014)

ichetov
NICE!!!
Must be a very compliant creature ;D
-r




ichetov said:


> Do passport photos count as portraits?


----------



## Mario (Dec 10, 2014)

There I was, sitting in my hide in my garden with 840 mm of telepower, all set and ready for small garden birds. What do you do when a sparrowhawk lands at 5.5 yards (might have been 5.7 yards ;-) ) from you ? You take a portrait !







Mario
http://severi.be/en
https://www.facebook.com/photographymarioseveri?ref=hl


----------



## ichetov (Dec 10, 2014)

"Crazy chick" from the same outing to Falklands last week:


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2014)

Mario said:


> There I was, sitting in my hide in my garden with 840 mm of telepower, all set and ready for small garden birds. What do you do when a sparrowhawk lands at 5.5 yards (might have been 5.7 yards ;-) ) from you ? You take a portrait !



Beautiful picture Mario. Razor sharp image.


----------



## youngpip (Dec 10, 2014)

Mario said:


> There I was, sitting in my hide in my garden with 840 mm of telepower, all set and ready for small garden birds. What do you do when a sparrowhawk lands at 5.5 yards (might have been 5.7 yards ;-) ) from you ? You take a portrait !



A beautiful shot Mario, so crisp and the reflection in the eye is lovely.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 11, 2014)

Mario said:


> There I was, sitting in my hide in my garden with 840 mm of telepower, all set and ready for small garden birds. What do you do when a sparrowhawk lands at 5.5 yards (might have been 5.7 yards ;-) ) from you ? You take a portrait !
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Marvellous shot, Mario!
Sparrowhawks are not all that big, so as long as they manage to stay a little further away than minimum focusing distance this seem to be a perfect lens + TC combo to shoot them with. Looking forward to what else you might encounter in that garden hide. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## rpt (Dec 11, 2014)

Mario said:


> There I was, sitting in my hide in my garden with 840 mm of telepower, all set and ready for small garden birds. What do you do when a sparrowhawk lands at 5.5 yards (might have been 5.7 yards ;-) ) from you ? You take a portrait !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 11, 2014)

Boy some lovely shots recently!!

Similar for me, I wasn't expecting this grand daddy to show up and 420 was too much but it does qualify as a portrait. No flash this time. Yes they really are this red and always amazing to watch, especially flying - I'm trying but this is all I have at the moment.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi Mario. 
It would appear you made the correct choice, that must have been awesome being that close to such a creature. 
Very nice shot, if I took that I would probably stop taking pictures knowing I was never going to be able to better that shot! 

Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 




Mario said:


> There I was, sitting in my hide in my garden with 840 mm of telepower, all set and ready for small garden birds. What do you do when a sparrowhawk lands at 5.5 yards (might have been 5.7 yards ;-) ) from you ? You take a portrait !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mario (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks to all who commented on my picture .




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mario.
> It would appear you made the correct choice, that must have been awesome being that close to such a creature.
> Very nice shot, if I took that I would probably stop taking pictures knowing I was never going to be able to better that shot!
> 
> ...



Hi Graham, 

I must admit that all of a sudden all my previous pictures looked soft compared to this one. The challenge is now to do even better .

Cheers,

Mario


----------



## lion rock (Dec 11, 2014)

Bravo!!!
-r



Mario said:


> There I was, sitting in my hide in my garden with 840 mm of telepower, all set and ready for small garden birds. What do you do when a sparrowhawk lands at 5.5 yards (might have been 5.7 yards ;-) ) from you ? You take a portrait !
> 
> 
> Mario
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Dec 11, 2014)

Jack,
We have pileated woodpeckers around the neighborhood, but can't see them too often.
You shot wonderful photos of them.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> Boy some lovely shots recently!!
> 
> Similar for me, I wasn't expecting this grand daddy to show up and 420 was too much but it does qualify as a portrait. No flash this time. Yes they really are this red and always amazing to watch, especially flying - I'm trying but this is all I have at the moment.


----------



## Mario (Dec 11, 2014)

In my neck of the wood we have great spotted woodpeckers. This one is also taken in my garden.







Mario
http://severi.be/en
https://www.facebook.com/photographymarioseveri?ref=hl


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Dec 11, 2014)

Family of four in the pour. shot with 100mm 2.8 Macro.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks, lion rock. They can be encouraged by a feeder even though they tend to be much more wary than say the Downy. I'm now noticing some consistency to the timing of their travels and am trying to be there more predictably as opposed to being caught off guard.

Birds are so heartwarming and beautiful as attested to by previous posted shots. Wish we had more variety up here in the winter! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 13, 2014)

Fun day today with 100's of Bohemian waxwings descending on my crab apple tree and the ground underneath where all the snow has melted away (for Christmas in Edmonton, Alberta if you can believe it). Gluttons! 

It took about 2 minutes for this berry to finally go down the hatch and I captured the sequence, here's roughly the beginning and end.

BTW, cdn_photog, thanks for the heads up on the Strathcona trail. I tried to reply to PM but was rejected.

Jack


----------



## cdn_photog (Dec 13, 2014)

@ Jack - Great waxwing shots. Hope to see some eagle photos from you soon as well.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 13, 2014)

cdn_photog, thanks. I probably should remember where you are but old age ..... you know. 

Can you add any information on the eagles. I'm pretty close to that trail but was unaware of it and no doubt many others since I'm a recent convert to bird photography. I'm not shocked but a little surprised. I assumed the odd one I've seen around here were strays from up north or out west. I'm planning a trip to Prince Rupert in May, hoping for a wonderful wildlife experience, including the Queen Charlotte Islands (Haida Gwaii) and am thinking the 6D simply won't cut it on AF where there is action, but it's still good for practicing technique for now.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2014)

Very nice series Jack. I especially like the second and the last picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks click, wish you could have sat through it all, pretty funny. So these guys eat huge amounts and strip all my trees at least, before January and then what do they eat? Must be slim pickins!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 13, 2014)

You lucky guys surrounded by those birds. It's been rather disappointing around here. This afternoon was sunny and I managed to get some portraits of some common species with the 300/2.8 + 2xTC on the 5DIII.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice shots, Alan F - the grass isn't any greener on my particular side of the fence but those guys in Florida now that's another thing.

Down to novel attempts at chickadee flight shots with a 6D, pretty hit and miss but this one is passable. you can count on one hand what I see most days.

Jack


----------



## Haphazard (Dec 14, 2014)

This guy was out in the middle of a marsh, on what I believe is a Wood Duck box, just getting some sun. Looked very posed, and I kind of liked the light.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 14, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice shots, Alan F - the grass isn't any greener on my particular side of the fence but those guys in Florida now that's another thing.
> 
> Down to novel attempts at chickadee flight shots with a 6D, pretty hit and miss but this one is passable. you can count on one hand what I see most days.
> 
> Jack



Chickadees in flight! That is a challenge, Jack. Well done. 
There is a preliminary account comparing the 300/2.8 + 2xTC with the 100-400 II + 1.4xTC. The 100-400 is almost as good on the 7D II and much better than the Mk I. I have one on order and will be using it to complement the 300 for walking/hiking. For your chickadees, the extra stop from the 300 will it preferable. 
Alan


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2014)

Haphazard said:


> This guy was out in the middle of a marsh, on what I believe is a Wood Duck box, just getting some sun. Looked very posed, and I kind of liked the light.




Lovely light. Very nice picture.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Dec 14, 2014)

Mario said:


> There I was, sitting in my hide in my garden with 840 mm of telepower, all set and ready for small garden birds. What do you do when a sparrowhawk lands at 5.5 yards (might have been 5.7 yards ;-) ) from you ? You take a portrait !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this as is or with some sharpening applied? It's a super sharp shot.


----------



## Mario (Dec 14, 2014)

AshtonNekolah said:


> Is this as is or with some sharpening applied? It's a super sharp shot.



It has a very slight amount of sharpening using the high pass filter method. But it was not really needed, the picture was already very sharp.

Mario


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2014)

Mario
That is a fantastic shot. The only opportunity I have ever had of a close up was in Fenway Park in the summer, when a red-railed hawk flew into a tree when I was strolling with my Tamron 150-600, which I had to use at 450mm.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 15, 2014)

Great shot AlanF, I assume you filled the frame or is there some cropping. Either way, very nice. We have red-tails but they never seem to come around my place, hardly ever any hawks to shoot other than high in the sky!

Would you say the 300 X2 is not getting the use it once did?

Jack


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice shot


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Great shot AlanF, I assume you filled the frame or is there some cropping. Either way, very nice. We have red-tails but they never seem to come around my place, hardly ever any hawks to shoot other than high in the sky!
> 
> Would you say the 300 X2 is not getting the use it once did?
> 
> Jack



Jack
The 300 is my go-to lens - it is so, so good, and I use it at least a day a week here. But, it was easier to take the Tamron with me on the flights to Boston and then to Halifax Nova Scotia. Sold the Tamron on Friday in anticipation of the new 100-400, which will be easier still for travel.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Dec 15, 2014)

Great Egret in the shade


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> Great Egret in the shade



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Dec 15, 2014)

I saw this guy & immediately thought "Here's the tricky part". A few of you will get it-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyI3IL46yq4


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 15, 2014)

ooF Fighters, very cute shot, well done.

AlanF please keep us informed on the 100-400, I'm most interested.

Jack


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 15, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> I saw this guy & immediately thought "Here's the tricky part". A few of you will get it-
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyI3IL46yq4



Nice shot


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 15, 2014)

Fast food - I was about to get into my car, and when I spotted these two there were still a lot of french fries on the ground in the parking lot. It took me a few seconds to remove the cap and lift camera to shoot, and then they had eaten almost all.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> I saw this guy & immediately thought "Here's the tricky part". A few of you will get it-



I really like your shot.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 18, 2014)

I have not posted much here lately. Might have something to do with the lack of new bird images ...

I have had the 7DII for a couple of weeks, but have not used until this weekend. Took it for a walk in the woods, with the 600 f4L IS II, with the 1.4xIII extender, giving me the full frame equivalent of 1344mm, which is quite impressive. The main reason for buying this body was to see what I could get in the long end. The AF system is very good and a tremendous improvement over the MkI. I was concerned with ISO performance, so I wanted to test that also.

So this is a slightly cropped images of a tit (feels odd every time to say that) at 1/1000s, f6.3, ISO5000. I have applied some noise reduction and boosted saturation a bit, but only a 3 minute job. If I had shot this with the 1DX ... It would at least have been cropped quite a bit. All in all, I am fairly happy.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2014)

Nicely done Eldar.


----------



## Jane (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice Eldar. The 7DII is a great camera to use. I keep the ISO below 3200 and am pleased with the results.


----------



## Jane (Dec 18, 2014)

7D MK II, 100-400L Mk II, 1.4 III - a great birding combo for walking around.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2014)

Great shot Jane. Well done.


----------



## fraxs (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2014)

Very nice first post, fraxs. Welcome to CR


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 18, 2014)

The owl's name is Pete, and he is pretty comfortable around people all things considered (but the gloves are still required!). My daughters worked with a local raptor rehabilitator for a couple of years, this was taken at a presentation they were doing for some kids at a nearby camp in the summer of 2012.


----------



## kaswindell (Dec 18, 2014)

Shot on Cape Breton, NS this summer.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 18, 2014)

Another from my weekend walk with the 7DII, 600 f4L IS II and 1.4xIII extender. For the first time (at least as far as I can remember) I had too much reach shooting birds. This blackbird (only cropped slightly on the left side) jumped from that branch and a little bit closer and then I could not fit the whole bird in the frame. Never thought I´d have that problem 

One thing about the 7DII though, being used to the 1DX. The view finder is not in the same league.

1/640s, f6.3, ISO5000


----------



## Eldar (Dec 18, 2014)

European greenfinch

1DX, 600 f4L IS II, 1.4xIII
1/800s, f5.6, ISO4000


----------



## sanjosedave (Dec 19, 2014)

60D; 1/500 sec; f/8; ISO 320; 70-200 2.8 I, 2x converter


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 19, 2014)

Here's a few I took a few days ago in my backyard, 3km from Sydney's CBD.
I used my 5D3 and 100-400L which is about 4 years old.
I'm thinking of updating, but I don't know if I need to.

What do you guys think?


----------



## ooF Fighters (Dec 19, 2014)

Nothing to be gained for that shot, as far as I can see.
I've been thinking about it too, but the push/pull is so damn fast. Its the close up range that has me looking at the new version. I don't think I'll like twisting the barrel on the Ver.II, trying to keep incoming birds etc. in the frame.


Bennymiata said:


> Here's a few I took a few days ago in my backyard, 3km from Sydney's CBD.
> I used my 5D3 and 100-400L which is about 4 years old.
> I'm thinking of updating, but I don't know if I need to.
> 
> What do you guys think?


----------



## ooF Fighters (Dec 19, 2014)

Like this one- If I'd had the newer 100-400, I think I would have been in range. As it was, I think I was too close to focus.
Coulda just been me, though.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 19, 2014)

Here is one more from my weekend´s walk. At this time the light started to fade, so I had the 1.4xIII removed and shot at 1/500s, f4.0 and ISO4000 (still 7DII and 600 f4L IS II)

If you have not photographed small birds before, I suggest you give it a go. They are SMALL as in TINY. And they don´t sit still. First you have to spot them, then you have to find them in the view finder, with the lens totally off focus, then you have to focus and compose and push the shutter release and you have about 2 seconds to do all that before the bird is on the next branch. This is not recreation, this is stress :-X


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 19, 2014)

Verdin. These little birds are a common southwestern US species, easy to find, hard to photograph. They like to forage within the foliage of small trees and large shrubs and one seldom gets an unobstructed view of them. I got lucky.

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/1600.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 19, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Verdin. These little birds are a common southwestern US species, easy to find, hard to photograph. They like to forage within the foliage of small trees and large shrubs and one seldom gets an unobstructed view of them. I got lucky.
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/1600.


Three things about your image. 
One; you managed to point your camera, compose and get the focus right, before it was off. You say lucky, I believe there is something more.
Two; All the obstacles between you and the bird is gone (greatly appreciated by those who have tried before you )
Three; It shows that the 400 DO vI actually was´t all rubbish, like some seem to believe!


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 19, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Here is one more from my weekend´s walk. At this time the light started to fade, so I had the 1.4xIII removed and shot at 1/500s, f4.0 and ISO4000 (still 7DII and 600 f4L IS II)
> 
> If you have not photographed small birds before, I suggest you give it a go. They are SMALL as in TINY. And they don´t sit still. First you have to spot them, then you have to find them in the view finder, with the lens totally off focus, then you have to focus and compose and push the shutter release and you have about 2 seconds to do all that before the bird is on the next branch. This is not recreation, this is stress :-X



Lovely shot of the Great Tit (Talgoxe, Kjötmeis), Eldar!
I know what you're going through with these small fluffy friends. And you have an even narrower fov with the 600mm than I have with the 400mm. The first shot is almost easier to get than after any branch jumping. I routinely try to re-adjust my focusing distance on the lens before I lift it for the first shot - mostly keeps me in the right neighbourhood, and saves a few ms in acquiring full focus on the bird.
They're doing what they are expected to do, so, at best, I find them annoying, but never stress inducing.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 19, 2014)

Throwing one of my own Tits into the mix, so to speak...






Marsh Tit - Parus palustris.
1/1000s, f/5.6 @ ISO 500 on the 400/5.6L


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Verdin. These little birds are a common southwestern US species, easy to find, hard to photograph. They like to forage within the foliage of small trees and large shrubs and one seldom gets an unobstructed view of them. I got lucky.
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/1600.




That's a very nice shot Steven.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 22, 2014)

Barred owl under difficult conditions... in the woods, heavy overcast and light mist, and just after sunrise, not much light to play with.
7D2 and Tamron 150-600 at ISO1600, F6.3, 600mm, and 1/320 second handheld. I was very surprised that the shot came out as well as it did. Resting the camera against a tree really helps to stabilize it.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 22, 2014)

Considering conditions, yes it's impressive! Any cropping?

A portrait I did the other day. >)

Jack


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 23, 2014)

Loggerhead Shrike. Not an easy bird to find or to photograph.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/3200


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 23, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Loggerhead Shrike. Not an easy bird to find or to photograph.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/3200


Nice find and great shot - Loggerheads have all but disappeared from the east coast.


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Loggerhead Shrike. Not an easy bird to find or to photograph.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/3200



Well done Steven.


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Considering conditions, yes it's impressive! Any cropping?
> 
> A portrait I did the other day. >)
> 
> Jack



Nice shot jack.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 23, 2014)

no idea what this guy is but he look pretty


IMG_2313-2 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## applecider (Dec 23, 2014)

Here's a little guy from around my local pond Portland OR. 1dx f7.1 1/1600 iso 1250 tuned in adobe bridge before import and a little cropped. I'd like to be able to identify the bugger but I cannot. Note the tail is outside the plane of focus.


----------



## J.R. (Dec 23, 2014)

Indian Roller - Is much more beautiful in flight than on the perch


----------



## J.R. (Dec 23, 2014)

Can someone help me how to post my photos properly. The photo I have on my computer is very sharp while the same photo posted on CR is all mucked up. 

That said, if I click on the photo, it opens up in a new window and is displayed pretty much the same as I have on the computer. However, here on the thread it's all mucked up.


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 23, 2014)

sedwards said:


> no idea what this guy is but he look pretty
> 
> 
> IMG_2313-2 by sedwards679, on Flickr



Probably a Little Blue Heron


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 23, 2014)

J.R. said:


> Indian Roller - Is much more beautiful in flight than on the perch



Great bird ! Crisp images.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 23, 2014)

Just a kid. Juvenile Ferruginous Hawk. 

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/3200


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

3 in a row!


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2014)

steven kessel said:


> Just a kid. Juvenile Ferruginous Hawk.
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, aperture preferred setting, f6.3 @ 1/3200




Great shot Steven.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 24, 2014)

Here's an anhinga shot from a boat tour - the white reflection in her eyes is the boat. I thought the colors and bokeh turned out well - handheld 300 f/2.8 IS II + 1.4x III @f/4 1/1000s ISO 1600:


----------



## lion rock (Dec 24, 2014)

Mac,
Very nice!
-r



mackguyver said:


> Here's an anhinga shot from a boat tour - the white reflection in her eyes is the boat. I thought the colors and bokeh turned out well - handheld 300 f/2.8 IS II + 1.4x III @f/4 1/1000s ISO 1600:


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Here's an anhinga shot from a boat tour - the white reflection in her eyes is the boat. I thought the colors and bokeh turned out well - handheld 300 f/2.8 IS II + 1.4x III @f/4 1/1000s ISO 1600:



Very nice shot. Well done mackguyver.


----------



## pauhana (Dec 24, 2014)

Loggerhead Shrike


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2014)

pauhana said:


> Loggerhead Shrike



Nicely done.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## dpc (Dec 28, 2014)

Fishing buddies hanging out by the local river.


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 28, 2014)

Dovekie
Seldom seen ( two years ago last pict. taken ) arctic sea bird seen fishing in Menemsha harbor. Probably blown in on the last storm. Very small - about 8 inches (20 cm)
(also an Atlantic Silverside )


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2014)

IslanderMV said:


> Dovekie
> Seldom seen ( two years ago last pict. taken ) arctic sea bird seen fishing in Menemsha harbor. Probably blown in on the last storm. Very small - about 8 inches (20 cm)
> (also an Atlantic Silverside )



Beautiful photos and great capture.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2014)

I haven't posted any in several months so I'll add a few.


Common Waxbill (Estrilda astrild) by EricJ777, on Flickr


Common Waxbill (Estrilda astrild) by EricJ777, on Flickr


Japanese White-eye(Mejiro) by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2014)

Very nice shots serendipidy.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2014)

Click said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an anhinga shot from a boat tour - the white reflection in her eyes is the boat. I thought the colors and bokeh turned out well - handheld 300 f/2.8 IS II + 1.4x III @f/4 1/1000s ISO 1600:
> ...


+1
Wonderful close up.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2014)

Click said:


> pauhana said:
> 
> 
> > Loggerhead Shrike
> ...


+1
Lovely photo.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 28, 2014)

Now if only I could encourage more birds to come by my "observatory"! However, it's definitely better than my deck and this is a first in a couple years for the Pine Grosbeak. Now, if only the male would show up - never satisfied. 

Beautiful shots posted recently, everyone. Nice to again see shots of yours Serendipity.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2014)

That's a very nice shot, Jack. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Now if only I could encourage more birds to come by my "observatory"! However, it's definitely better than my deck and this is a first in a couple years for the Pine Grosbeak. Now, if only the male would show up - never satisfied.
> 
> Beautiful shots posted recently, everyone. Nice to again see shots of yours Serendipity.
> 
> Jack



Gorgeous photo Jack. Nice color and composition.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks C&S.

Jack


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Dec 29, 2014)

1Dx
Screech Owl
***Borrowed the lens and extender from a friend

***600mm F4 L II plus 2x extender = 1200mm
1/60sec
F8
ISO 800


Cooper Hawk
300mm F4 L 
1/2000sec
ISO 400


----------



## applecider (Dec 29, 2014)

Varied thrush, a bird I've always found hard to detail for some reason. After that is a December hummingbird, and finally what I think is a song sparrow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi applecider. 
Very nice shots, the varied thrush shot looks like it is just at the back of your depth of focus, though just in focus, judging by the ground in front of it being very sharp, might be that AFMA would help with the detail. It was whilst shooting a gull on the concrete sea wall I discovered I needed to re do my AFMA, same problem. 

Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



applecider said:


> Varied thrush, a bird I've always found hard to detail for some reason.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the nice comments all - I had the good fortune to see this beautiful pair together on Saturday morning, so I thought I'd share it as well:


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 29, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Thanks for the nice comments all - I had the good fortune to see this beautiful pair together on Saturday morning, so I thought I'd share it as well:



Nice!


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Thanks for the nice comments all - I had the good fortune to see this beautiful pair together on Saturday morning, so I thought I'd share it as well:



Very nice shot mackguyver.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 30, 2014)

Again, very nice shots everyone!

I was looking back at the mass of waxwing shots and discovered this of the forked tongue, that I'm still having trouble getting over. What a cooool tongue. 

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Dec 30, 2014)

It´s been very cold up here lately and only the stubborn birds remain, like this Eurasian blue tit. They look more like small balls than birds, there they sit all puffed up to handle the cold.

7DII, 600 f4L IS II
1/640, f5.6, ISO1000


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 30, 2014)

Not something you see every day. Juvenile Crested Caracara, photographed this week in southern Arizona.

5Diii, 400 DO + 1.4X Extender, ISO 400, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/1250


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2014)

Eldar said:


> It´s been very cold up here lately and only the stubborn birds remain, like this Eurasian blue tit. They look more like small balls than birds, there they sit all puffed up to handle the cold.
> 
> 7DII, 600 f4L IS II
> 1/640, f5.6, ISO1000



I really like this shot. Nicely done Eldar.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 1, 2015)

Shoebill - Clicked with my new and shiny 100-400 L II.


----------



## Northbird (Jan 1, 2015)

Canon 7D MK II, ISO 1250 F5.6 1/500




Golden-crowned kinglet (Regulus satrapa) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2015)

Lovely shot Northbird.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 1, 2015)

A couple of close-up portraits (~2 m away) taken this morning at 560mm f/8 100-400 mm II with 1.4xTC on 7DII at iso 2500 and 1/40 (Dunnock) or 1/50s (robin), hand held. The little birds hide in a very dense bush and I have to wiggle the camera around to get a shot through the twigs, and then crop to eliminate the twigs obscuring the rest of the body. I am pretty impressed with what the new lens and camera can do at these very low light levels, hand held. The noise is well controlled, using DxO prime.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 1, 2015)

*Purple Sandpiper*. They show up every December in the same spot.

100-400mm + 7D


----------



## Jeffrey (Jan 1, 2015)

From my recent shoot at Bosque del Apache National Game Refuge, New Mexico. These guys were trying to decide whether to take off in such cold weather.


----------



## bwud (Jan 2, 2015)

J.R. said:


> Shoebill - Clicked with my new and shiny 100-400 L II.



Love those things. Don't think I'd want one dropping off my next son, though. Nice shot.


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2015)

Very nice shot, bwud.


----------



## Cog (Jan 2, 2015)

Cormorants:


----------



## knoxone (Jan 2, 2015)

Red Tailed Hawk. This one didn't take off! Canon 7D with Tamron 150-600


----------



## Slashp (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi all,

Here are a few hummingbirds photos I took last week end:





















John


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2015)

Great series, John. Nicely done.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 2, 2015)

Nothing special, but I am testing how sharp is the 100-400 II at 400mm f/5.6 on the 5DIII.


----------



## Slashp (Jan 2, 2015)

Click said:


> Great series, John. Nicely done.



Thank you


----------



## Eldar (Jan 2, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Nothing special, but I am testing how sharp is the 100-400 II at 400mm f/5.6 on the 5DIII.


I´d say that´s pretty sharp


----------



## Northbird (Jan 2, 2015)

Canon 7D MK II ISO 400 1/1600 F5.6




Red tailed hawk (Buteo jamaicensis) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

5diii, 400mm f/5.6 + 1.4xiii, handheld in a boat
iso 640, 1/2000, f/8
Fish eagle (Okavango Delta - Botswana)
Pretty heavily cropped - found it hard to get close to these guys.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

Another distant shot - I liked the pose.


----------



## candyman (Jan 3, 2015)

dslrdummy said:


> Another distant shot - I liked the pose.




That's a very nice pose indeed.
Well done.


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2015)

dslrdummy said:


> Another distant shot - I liked the pose.



I really like the pose. Well done dslrdummy.


----------



## rpt (Jan 3, 2015)

Lovely pictures here! 

I humbly add a Bee-eater taken on the 28th of December 2014. I love the picture. Credit goes to my shiny new 7D2, the sturdy old 100-400L and to the pretty Bee-eater. The settings were M; 1/1250, f/7.1, ISO 250 shot @400mm.

BTW, all the oof and blurry shots I get from the 7D2 are mostly user error (hand shake or shutter speed not high enough) or subject movement. Not the 7D2.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 3, 2015)

dslrdummy said:


> Another distant shot - I liked the pose.



Nice shot - I've got a shot of the same bird


----------



## Visarend (Jan 3, 2015)

Just love Bee-eaters, make great subjects and usually very approachable. This is a Little Bee-eater.
7D, EF 600mm f/4 + 1.4xii @ iso 640, 1/1600, f/7.1, Aperture priority + 1/3 EV.


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2015)

Visarend said:


> Just love Bee-eaters, make great subjects and usually very approachable. This is a Little Bee-eater.
> 7D, EF 600mm f/4 + 1.4xii @ iso 640, 1/1600, f/7.1, Aperture priority + 1/3 EV.



Very nice shot. Well done.


...And welcome to cr


----------



## Three Wheels (Jan 3, 2015)

Robin in the snow. Canon 7D2, Canon 70-200mm, ISO,1600, Aperture: f8, exposure: 1/640


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2015)

Cute.  Welcome to cr Three Wheels


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2015)

Peacocks are simultaneously beautiful and boring. Still, I thought I'd throw this in. From last February when I was staying in Victoria, BC. These birds are in Beacon Hill Park and range freely.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

400mm, iso 2000, f5.6, 1/1250


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

J.R. said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Another distant shot - I liked the pose.
> ...


Great close up. Mine are all from a fair way off unfortunately given we were in the delta.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

Hornbill.
400mm, iso 320, 1/1250, f6.3


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

Less common vulture
70-200 f2.8ii with 1.4xiii taken at
260mm, iso 1000, 1/500, f4


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2015)

GBH


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

400mm, f6.3, 1/1250, iso 320


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

400mm, iso 100, 1/1250 @ f6.3


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

400mm, iso 640, 1/800 at f6.3


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

400mm, iso 800, 1/500 @ f5.6


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 3, 2015)

Last vulture shot
400mm, iso 1600, 1/800 @ f11


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2015)

dslrdummy said:


> 400mm, f6.3, 1/1250, iso 320



Very nice vulture shots. I especially like this one. He's seems rather more sinister than the rest.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2015)

Slashp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here are a few hummingbirds photos I took last week end:
> 
> ...



These are great. Love hummers but we don't have any where I live. The purple guy is my favorite.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Nothing special, but I am testing how sharp is the 100-400 II at 400mm f/5.6 on the 5DIII.



Lovely photo. Very sharp. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2015)

rpt said:


> Lovely pictures here!
> 
> I humbly add a Bee-eater taken on the 28th of December 2014. I love the picture. Credit goes to my shiny new 7D2, the sturdy old 100-400L and to the pretty Bee-eater. The settings were M; 1/1250, f/7.1, ISO 250 shot @400mm.
> 
> BTW, all the oof and blurry shots I get from the 7D2 are mostly user error (hand shake or shutter speed not high enough) or subject movement. Not the 7D2.



Nice work. I'm jealous of your new 7D2 ;D. Keep posting 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2015)

Click said:


> Visarend said:
> 
> 
> > Just love Bee-eaters, make great subjects and usually very approachable. This is a Little Bee-eater.
> ...



+1, beautiful bird.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2015)

Three Wheels said:


> Robin in the snow. Canon 7D2, Canon 70-200mm, ISO,1600, Aperture: f8, exposure: 1/640


Lovely photo. Welcome to CR.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2015)

Wonderful shots everyone and Happy New Year. 8)


----------



## nonac (Jan 4, 2015)

7d Mk II
300mm f/2.8L II + 1.4x III extender
2x 600ex-rt flashes (you can see them both in the eyes)
1/200 @f/4.0, ISO 160


----------



## rpt (Jan 4, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely pictures here!
> ...


Thanks. It took a while to get used to there being so much more pixel density compared to the 5D3. For the first two weeks most pictures had blur. Motion blur. I really needed to kick up the shutter speed compared to the 5D3!


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 4, 2015)

nonac said:


> 7d Mk II
> 300mm f/2.8L II + 1.4x III extender
> 2x 600ex-rt flashes (you can see them both in the eyes)
> 1/200 @f/4.0, ISO 160


I'm, yet again, floored by the images that comes out of the 300/2.8L. Amazing work, nonac! *all thumbs up*


----------



## rpt (Jan 4, 2015)

One more from the 28th of December. 1/500, f/4, ISO 100, 7D2, 70-200 II + 1.4x @125mm


----------



## rpt (Jan 4, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > 7d Mk II
> ...


+1

Are those snow flurries or rain drops?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 4, 2015)

nonac, if you don't mind I'm most interested in a comparison of the 300 X2 full frame vs 7D2 300 X1.4, etc.

What's your take? I have the 300 and extenders and a 6D and may buy the 7D2 but I'm concerned about a decrease in IQ, especially since I clearly prefer to stay below ISO 1600 with the 6D.

Of course I wouldn't mind more reach but ...... 

Jack


----------



## J.R. (Jan 4, 2015)

Grey Bushchat


----------



## rpt (Jan 4, 2015)

There was this Drongo on the same tree. He picked such a spot that I had to go around to get the branch (that you see to the left side) away from him. Unlike his mate, he was not skittish. He sat there in all his majesty and I was the one who blinked - well, departed. As I started the car I could see that he was still sitting there. 1/500, f/4, ISO 100, 7D2, 70-200 II + 1.4x @125mm.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2015)

rpt said:


> One more from the 28th of December. 1/500, f/4, ISO 100, 7D2, 70-200 II + 1.4x @125mm



Very nice shot rpt.


----------



## rpt (Jan 4, 2015)

Click said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > One more from the 28th of December. 1/500, f/4, ISO 100, 7D2, 70-200 II + 1.4x @125mm
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## sirbokehlot (Jan 4, 2015)

Gambel's Quail
NC Zoo, Asheboro, NC

7D, 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II, 1/250, f/5.6, ISO 500


----------



## sirbokehlot (Jan 4, 2015)

Galah
National Aquarium, Balitmore, MD

5D MkIII, 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II, 1/125, f/2.8, ISO 800


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice first post, sirbokehlot. Welcome to cr


----------



## bwud (Jan 4, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, bwud.



Thanks Click.

Golden Eagle from the Orange County Zoo.


----------



## nateg (Jan 4, 2015)

bird - goldcrest - ham wall -001 by nathanguttridge, on Flickr


----------



## sirbokehlot (Jan 4, 2015)

Cardinal (non-captive)
NC Zoo, Asheboro, NC

7D, 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II, 1/250, f/8, ISO 250


----------



## nonac (Jan 4, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > 7d Mk II
> ...



Thanks. I just got my 300 within the week and I'm already ecstatic about it, both on my 5d III AND 7d II!


----------



## nonac (Jan 4, 2015)

rpt said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > nonac said:
> ...


----------



## nonac (Jan 4, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> nonac, if you don't mind I'm most interested in a comparison of the 300 X2 full frame vs 7D2 300 X1.4, etc.
> 
> What's your take? I have the 300 and extenders and a 6D and may buy the 7D2 but I'm concerned about a decrease in IQ, especially since I clearly prefer to stay below ISO 1600 with the 6D.
> 
> ...



Hi Jack. I've only had my 300 for about a week so I have'nt had a chance to shoot a whole bunch yet. I have yet to AFMA this lens to either of my bodies either. However, the thing I have noticed is the 7d image IQ at below than 1600 with plenty of light are really good, the Cardinal I posted be an example. The fill flash I used really helped. I've mainly been shooting birds with it since I got it. I plan to use it for sideline football next fall. I'll have a chances try it out on some tennis, sand volleyball, softball, basketball, and baseball in a few weeks as I'm attending one of Canons workshops at Arizona St. University. By then, I should no a lot more about this lens and both bodies.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2015)

rpt said:


> One more from the 28th of December. 1/500, f/4, ISO 100, 7D2, 70-200 II + 1.4x @125mm



Beautiful photo rpt! Nicely composed.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2015)

J.R. said:


> Grey Bushchat


Great shot J.R. Lovely bokeh. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice first post, sirbokehlot. Welcome to cr


+1
Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2015)

nateg said:


> bird - goldcrest - ham wall -001 by nathanguttridge, on Flickr



I love this shot! Great capture of a really cute bird. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2015)

Red-crested Cardinal by EricJ777, on Flickr


BCN Heron with Tilapia by EricJ777, on Flickr


Waxbill in Octopus tree by EricJ777, on Flickr


Waxbill in Octopus tree by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks nonac, I'm sure there are others interested in what you're experimenting with so keep us posted! 

I sure have never had a second of regret about getting the 300 2.8 II. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 4, 2015)

Was beginning to wonder if we'd ever see Harry again!  Lovely shots.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 4, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Was beginning to wonder if we'd ever see Harry again!  Lovely shots.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack. Harry, Jr was AWOL for 2 months and I thought maybe something had happened to him. He returned on Christmas day and, although his skills were rusty, we managed to catch some fish.


----------



## dpc (Jan 4, 2015)

Widgeons, female and male


----------



## davet4 (Jan 5, 2015)

These are my first try using my new 70-200, F2.8....i can't believe how sharp this lenis


----------



## rpt (Jan 5, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > One more from the 28th of December. 1/500, f/4, ISO 100, 7D2, 70-200 II + 1.4x @125mm
> ...


Thanks! I have to admit that the composition was not so good. I cropped it to get the composition I should have got in the first place


----------



## rpt (Jan 5, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Was beginning to wonder if we'd ever see Harry again!  Lovely shots.
> ...


It looks like to me that you went AWOL with Harry!


----------



## jrista (Jan 5, 2015)

*Winter Songbirds*

Just a few songbirds from the past couple of months. Haven't been doing as much bird photography...not as much photography in general, rally...the last six months or so. Other things to do, and a lot of my time is spent on astrophotography (after you get the data, then you gotta make something of it...and THAT is where all the time goes.  ) 


Anyway, finches, chickadee, and a junco. The winter staples. All natural perches this time. I had a setup, but there were actually so many birds crawling all over it at once that the good opportunities were on all the branches where the other birds were waiting. ;P 


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II + 2x TC III
Handheld & Gitzo GT3532LS w/ Jobu Pro 2


----------



## rpt (Jan 5, 2015)

Lovely pictures jrista!


----------



## jrista (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks, Rpt. 


Heh, I didn't notice it before, but all the birds are facing the same direction. One guess what's in that direction....


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 5, 2015)

rpt said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



You are right rpt. I kinda got busy with other things and also was in a bit of a photographic slump, but interest has returned.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 5, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Winter Songbirds*
> 
> Just a few songbirds from the past couple of months. Haven't been doing as much bird photography...not as much photography in general, rally...the last six months or so. Other things to do, and a lot of my time is spent on astrophotography (after you get the data, then you gotta make something of it...and THAT is where all the time goes.  )
> 
> ...


Beautiful series...I love the color of the first one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 5, 2015)

Jon the first is a gem but the last has a nice feel to it too. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Winter Songbirds*



Lovely series. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## steven kessel (Jan 5, 2015)

On the fence. Male American Kestrel. 

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 320, "M" setting f6.3 @ 1/1250


----------



## scyrene (Jan 5, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Winter Songbirds*
> 
> Just a few songbirds from the past couple of months. Haven't been doing as much bird photography...not as much photography in general, rally...the last six months or so. Other things to do, and a lot of my time is spent on astrophotography (after you get the data, then you gotta make something of it...and THAT is where all the time goes.  )
> 
> ...



1 and 4 are particular beauties!


----------



## scyrene (Jan 5, 2015)

A local buzzard. Since I'm still processing in-camera raw-jpeg, then editing online (lacking a computer currently), it's a little blown on the highlights. I hope when I reprocess the raw one day, I'll be able to pull a bit more out of it.

Handheld, 1000mm, f/10.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 5, 2015)

And one of the lovely yellowhammers that come into the garden here. Handheld, 1000mm, f/10.


----------



## jrista (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks, everyone!  Glad you like the shots. 


I wanted to note, all of those were 1200mm f/8-10 on the 5D III. People worry about a TC reducing IQ...it really doesn't have to. They were all shot either on a tripod, or handheld with the lens resting on my deck railing. With proper stability, you can get the most out of even extreme equipment configurations.


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2015)

scyrene said:


> And one of the lovely yellowhammers that come into the garden here. Handheld, 1000mm, f/10.



Nice shot, scyrene.


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

Female sparrow


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Winter Songbirds*
> 
> Just a few songbirds from the past couple of months. Haven't been doing as much bird photography...not as much photography in general, rally...the last six months or so. Other things to do, and a lot of my time is spent on astrophotography (after you get the data, then you gotta make something of it...and THAT is where all the time goes.  )
> 
> ...



Nice work! I especially like numbers one through four. You gotta love our avian friends.


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2015)

Pelican cruising lazily below the weir on the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon. It's a favourite fishing spot for these grand birds.


----------



## andarx (Jan 7, 2015)

Saw-whet owl


Cool guy by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2015)

andarx said:


> Saw-whet owl



I really like this shot. Well done andarx.


----------



## andarx (Jan 7, 2015)

Click said:


> andarx said:
> 
> 
> > Saw-whet owl
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## Visarend (Jan 7, 2015)

African Hawk-Eagle
Canon 6D
EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro IS USM
@ iso 640, 1/1000, f/6.3


----------



## Eldar (Jan 7, 2015)

That is quite a close-up of that African Hawk-Eagle! How did you get that close?

I´m a bit envious to all of you with large spectacular birds to shoot. I only have my small and jumpy friends to shoot these days. But they are charming small creatures and I really enjoy having them around the house.

1DX, 840mm, f5.6, ISO4000


----------



## steven kessel (Jan 7, 2015)

Ruddy Duck, dressed for the prom.

5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting, f8 @ 1/800


----------



## davejdoe (Jan 7, 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16217389062/


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 8, 2015)

Love the recent shots guys. I never tire of chickadees. Eldar my sympathies and to prove I mean it here's another Pileated shot, all I get except for Downy, chickadees and nuthatches with the odd grosbeak thrown in.

He never stays still either, with that head constantly darting every direction.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2015)

Very nice shot Jack. Well done!


----------



## Lt Colonel (Jan 8, 2015)

May not win a beauty contest, but did pose well.....


----------



## Lt Colonel (Jan 8, 2015)

One more, as I get use to my 7DII on my 300mmL w/ 1.4 TC.


----------



## mikesgroove44 (Jan 8, 2015)

Snowy on Plum Island Ma. 12-31-14


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks Click. Was trying to think of a name like Harry the Heron got. Apparently Pileated comes from the Roman pilius - head gear.

The duck is cute but admittedly it's hard to beat a snowy owl, Lt Colonel. If you could just send one my way.

Jack


----------



## Lt Colonel (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes he is an ugly duckling. I'm jealous of all the owl pictures I see.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 8, 2015)

Now, Jack, I'm really jealous! Envious of a great shot of the pileated. Fantastic!
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> Love the recent shots guys. I never tire of chickadees. Eldar my sympathies and to prove I mean it here's another Pileated shot, all I get except for Downy, chickadees and nuthatches with the odd grosbeak thrown in.
> 
> He never stays still either, with that head constantly darting every direction.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 8, 2015)

Let's see. I'll trade my Pileated for a Snowy. These guys are showing up regularly whereas a year ago I never imagined I'd even get a distant shot. 

Joking, before Christmas I said to my bachelor friend he should cook a turkey and give me the carcass to hang in the trees and sure enough he did. I'm about to do that and am wondering what besides magpies/crows it might attract here in Alberta, Canada. Not a turkey vulture that's for sure!  I know some folk won't like this idea, but hey, I'm not a national park. :-[

I can just imagine the bird conversation when that goes up.

Jack


----------



## tjlawler (Jan 8, 2015)

I have been trying for nearly a year to get a great photo of a Common Raven. I have taken many photos but that black, black, black thing just does not expose well unless you happen to get just the right light. I think I am happy with a photo I got yesterday.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2015)

Excellent shot. I agree, black, black, black is really tough. You did very well on this one.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 8, 2015)

Jack,
We used to have pileated in my back yard a few years back. It can demolish 3 feet of wood in 1/2 hour.
I routinely hear them nearby squawking, just won't come to where I can shoot it (photographically, of course), but I did see one fly across the road this morning near the neighbor's house while I was walking the dogs this morning in 0F temperature.
Hope you get more of them!
-r


----------



## CaptainZero (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2015)

American Kestrel, balancing in the wind. 7D MkII, 1.4x III, 100-400 Mk II


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2015)

Jane said:


> American Kestrel, balancing in the wind. 7D MkII, 1.4x III, 100-400 Mk II



Lovely shot, Jane.


----------



## Cog (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks to all for the recent lovely shots, motivational they are!

Jack


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2015)

Click said:


> Jane said:
> 
> 
> > American Kestrel, balancing in the wind. 7D MkII, 1.4x III, 100-400 Mk II
> ...



Thanks Click. I love this page and BIF because there is always something beautiful. I wish there was a like button as in Facebook.


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2015)

Waiting for the big one.


----------



## Cog (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## candyman (Jan 9, 2015)

Those are some beautiful photos, Cog!


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2015)

Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 9, 2015)

Cog,
The mingos (my daughter, when she was young, called them mingos) are cute. This is seriously a nice picture.
-r



Cog said:


>


----------



## CaptainZero (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## CaptainZero (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's another one I like. Common Loon.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 10, 2015)

Very nice work. I'm trying to decided if I want the new 7D MK II as I'm now using the 5D MK II and was interested in the 1.6 crop factor for wildlife.


----------



## candc (Jan 10, 2015)

candyman said:


> Those are some beautiful photos!



+1 those are fantastic


----------



## candc (Jan 10, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> Very nice work. I'm trying to decided if I want the new 7D MK II as I'm now using the 5D MK II and was interested in the 1.6 crop factor for wildlife.



excellent close up shots


----------



## candc (Jan 10, 2015)

perched eagle 7dii sigma 120-300s + tc-1401


----------



## lion rock (Jan 10, 2015)

Larry,
Truly great photos.
-r




LarryC1973 said:


> Very nice work. I'm trying to decided if I want the new 7D MK II as I'm now using the 5D MK II and was interested in the 1.6 crop factor for wildlife.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 10, 2015)

Jane said:


> American Kestrel, balancing in the wind. 7D MkII, 1.4x III, 100-400 Mk II



My favorite raptor ! Also a great example of 7D Mk2 and 100-400 mk2 with extender. Was the shot handheld ?


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> Very nice work. I'm trying to decided if I want the new 7D MK II as I'm now using the 5D MK II and was interested in the 1.6 crop factor for wildlife.



Great first post...Welcome to cr, Larry.


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2015)

candc said:


> perched eagle 7dii sigma 120-300s + tc-1401



Excellent shot, candc. Nicely done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 10, 2015)

Song Sparrow in a lobster trap. Some photographers use feeders for bird shots, thought I would try something different.


----------



## Jane (Jan 10, 2015)

Wonderful shots, candc, Larry, cog, and Captain.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words. This is my first attempt at forums, and posting photos on forums. The baby stroller was something I made to help me get my gear out into the woods with less effort than a backpack. I'm 60 any will look for ways to minimize physical fatigue when possible.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 10, 2015)

Does anyone have any recommendations regarding the 7D MK II


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 10, 2015)

LarryC1973, wow. Now do explain how it all works and how it fits with your objectives, looks very useful. Lovely shots.

Jack


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words. I first saw the stroller concept being used in the competitive gun hobby, and modified the stroller to fit my needs. The compartment where the child would sit holds an extra large camera bag, backpack. I removed the feeding tray, and mounted a Manfrotto center column bar to attach the 3 Manfrotto RC4 quick disconnect plates. My 70-200, and 300mm have a female RC4 plate attached to the tripod collar. When using more than one camera I attach the other bodies to the Manfrotto bracket leaving them ready to go at a split seconds notice. They are secure, and free from harm as well as more difficult to remove by anyone not familiar with the release mechanism. I have a light stand bracket that I use to mount the Quantum TDR-5 for when I need additional lighting, fill flash. I mount a bluetooth speaker system to the light stand when using my iPod for calling the species into range. My monopod and tripod mount on the rear handle and are accessible within seconds.The underside of the stroller is used to store, a cooler for food and beverages, bug spray, and additional items, clothing, sunscreen. When I know I will be using extensive external flash lighting I store the Lithium batteries in the front compartment. The stroller folds compactly and fits easily in the rear section of my Traverse. With the stroller I'm able to travel longer distances, with less physical fatigue and have the ability to carry a more varied and diverse selection of equipment than if I were to have it all strapped on my back.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 10, 2015)

I posted these images earlier and they didn't show up. I hope they don't double post.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 10, 2015)

Close up of stroller.


----------



## EvilZeev228 (Jan 10, 2015)

Saw Whet Owl
Few of my favorite shots so far in 2015

1Dx

image #85
70 200 f2.8L II @ 160mm f2.8
ISO 2000
1/60sec

image #110
300 f4.0L + 1.4x extender = 420mm F5.6
ISO 8000
1/30sec

image #174
70 200 f2.8L II @ 200mm f2.8
ISO 5000
1/60sec


----------



## soch (Jan 10, 2015)

Still learning how to shoot birds and birds in flights. Images have been only cropped and not processed through any form of software. Straight out of the camera.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 10, 2015)

Very nice work Evil, and Soch. I have yet to focus on birds in flight. But I will be in the near future as I see a 1DX or 7D MK II body and a 500 4.0 in my very near future


----------



## soch (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks LarryC1973. I'm new to the forms and was wondering how do you set what camera that its being used. don't know why mines show canon sx60 hs. It was actually shot with a canon 70d and 70-200mm non-is.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 10, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> Close up of stroller.



Boy, I wouldn't know where to start. Thanks for the detailed response. You must get a lot of looks rolling that around! 

As I'm only 3 years back into photography after decades away sometimes I just feel totally overwhelmed.

Again, lovely shots.

This thread is one I never miss - so many great bird shots to inspire one onward and upward.

Keep us posted on where you go relative to a 7D2 or 1Dx as well as the 500. So far I can't see a better fit for me than the 300 2.8 X2 but a 500 is nearly as manageable. Lot of $$ though!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 10, 2015)

soch said:


> Thanks LarryC1973. I'm new to the forms and was wondering how do you set what camera that its being used. don't know why mines show canon sx60 hs. It was actually shot with a canon 70d and 70-200mm non-is.



soch, that's just an indicator of how much you've posted - little => low level camera, lots => fancy lens or camera.

Jack


----------



## soch (Jan 10, 2015)

Hahaha.. Thanks Jack.


----------



## Cog (Jan 10, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Cog.





lion rock said:


> Cog,
> The mingos (my daughter, when she was young, called them mingos) are cute. This is seriously a nice picture.
> -r
> 
> ...


Thank you, guys!


----------



## mikesgroove44 (Jan 10, 2015)

Snowy on Rye Beach Nh.


----------



## candc (Jan 10, 2015)

mikesgroove44 said:


> Snowy on Rye Beach Nh.



beautiful photos. i have been trying without luck to get snowy owl photos. i just love the seaside background of your shots. so much better than a telephone pole or barn roof.


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2015)

mikesgroove44 said:


> Snowy on Rye Beach Nh.



Beautiful shots, Mike.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 10, 2015)

Fantastic images Mike.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 10, 2015)

Getting that food in.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jan 10, 2015)

chop chop


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2015)

scyrene said:


> And one of the lovely yellowhammers that come into the garden here. Handheld, 1000mm, f/10.


Fantastic. Great photo.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2015)

Visarend said:


> African Hawk-Eagle
> Canon 6D
> EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro IS USM
> @ iso 640, 1/1000, f/6.3


That's amazing!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2015)

Eldar said:


> That is quite a close-up of that African Hawk-Eagle! How did you get that close?
> 
> I´m a bit envious to all of you with large spectacular birds to shoot. I only have my small and jumpy friends to shoot these days. But they are charming small creatures and I really enjoy having them around the house.
> 
> 1DX, 840mm, f5.6, ISO4000


small and jumpy but so colorful. Nice work as always.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2015)

steven kessel said:


> Ruddy Duck, dressed for the prom.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, ISO 400, "M" setting, f8 @ 1/800



Well dressed indeed! Lovely photo.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Love the recent shots guys. I never tire of chickadees. Eldar my sympathies and to prove I mean it here's another Pileated shot, all I get except for Downy, chickadees and nuthatches with the odd grosbeak thrown in.
> 
> He never stays still either, with that head constantly darting every direction.
> 
> Jack



Fantastic capture, Jack. So sharp and such great colors.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2015)

CaptainZero said:


>


Nice heron shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2015)

Jane said:


> American Kestrel, balancing in the wind. 7D MkII, 1.4x III, 100-400 Mk II


Wonderful capture. Nice work.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Cog.


Yes, love those cormorants blue eyes.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> Very nice work. I'm trying to decided if I want the new 7D MK II as I'm now using the 5D MK II and was interested in the 1.6 crop factor for wildlife.


These are excellent!


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> I posted these images earlier and they didn't show up. I hope they don't double post.




Very nice series Larry. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 11, 2015)

Click said:


> LarryC1973 said:
> 
> 
> > I posted these images earlier and they didn't show up. I hope they don't double post.
> ...


+1
Fantastic shots Larry! Ingenious use of a baby stroller. Does anyone ask if they are twins ;D


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you for the positive feedback. I have received many unfavorable glances when others realize that the stroller is not inhabited by children. I have others that are interested in hearing the story about it's origin, and seeing some of the images it has allowed me to capture. Others want to take photos for their own possible modifications. Overall it has been well received. One lady that I see often, and is an experienced birder, will tell strangers they are my babies LOL


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2015)

I really like your second shot, Larry. Well done.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 11, 2015)

I didn't see an area to give any personal info about myself. I'm originally from Michigan recently moved to Florida. I'm retired and enjoy releasing the shutter as much as anything I have ever done my entire life. My son is a professional photographer in New York and our long distance phone conversations have taught me more about the art of photography than any other form of education I have been involved in. I live in the woods on the Nature Coast of Florida and have dedicated my entire yard to animal, bird, and insect photography. With no immediate neighbors I have the freedom to experiment, explore and try unconventional techniques to capture unique images. I also use the Florida State Park system to allow me access to certain species that would otherwise be much more difficult to observe, and photograph.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 11, 2015)

More great shots, luv em all!

Thanks Serendipidy.

So excited today. I think I got my first shot of a turkey vulture! ;D Hope I don't get banned. :-[

Jack


----------



## rpt (Jan 11, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> Thank you for the positive feedback. I have received many unfavorable glances when others realize that the stroller is not inhabited by children. I have others that are interested in hearing the story about it's origin, and seeing some of the images it has allowed me to capture. Others want to take photos for their own possible modifications. Overall it has been well received. One lady that I see often, and is an experienced birder, will tell strangers they are my babies LOL


Well she is right about that! ;D ;D ;D

The picture 035 is fantastic!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 11, 2015)

Larry,
Your photos added real gems to this topic, in additional to those other contributors here who gave us superb photos. Speaking for myself, I love to see your photos. I'm sure a lot of us are happy you made your photos available here.
I read that you got the idea of using a baby carriage to tote your gear around from a gun carriage, so this means you have a camera carriage 8)! Both shoot! One with bad results, the other with good results.
Keep posting!
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2015)

Another great series, Larry. 8) Keep posting.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 11, 2015)

Great analogy Lion. I have a 5d MK II, 50D 70-200 non IS - 300 4.0 IS - 100 macro - 24-105 - 17-35 - 50 1.4 and 1.8 and a closet of bowens, and quantum speed lights and studio strobes, and bags of other photo equipment. For many years I had way more gear than I had artistic ability. It seems as I get rid of excess gear I'm becoming a better photographer. I have just recently started shooting birds. Most of my experience is in pro and high school sports, weddings, animals, insects, over the last 45 years


----------



## Mistkäfer (Jan 11, 2015)

What do you think about this one ?

This is an _Sturnus vulgaris_. I have seen this one at Warschauer Straße, Berlin - Germany. A lot of this Birds were searching for food in the trash nearby the S-Bahn station


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 11, 2015)

Mistkäfer, that's a very nice shot of a less than glamorous model. 

Reminds me of our imported starlings, although they tend towards black. Keep posting.

Jack


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 11, 2015)

Mistkäfer said:


> What do you think about this one ?
> 
> This is an _Sturnus vulgaris_. I have seen this one at Warschauer Straße, Berlin - Germany. A lot of this Birds were searching for food in the trash nearby the S-Bahn station


Great shot, Mistkäfer!

Starlings up close, or the young ones, look anything but impressive, but when you hear them sing, or when the sun shines on them: Pure magic.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 12, 2015)

Snowy.... cropped a bit....


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Snowy.... cropped a bit....



Very nice, Don.


----------



## Ashran (Jan 12, 2015)

A shot in black and white.




Crow by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr

On 500px too --> https://500px.com/photo/95061667/crow-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## sanjosedave (Jan 13, 2015)

Canon 6D; EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM; 1/1600 sec; f/5.0; ISO 1000; hand-held

Basic LR, Nik, Alien processing


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 13, 2015)

Boy that's one wicked chickadee!  I didn't think they could handle a whole peanut, wow.

Jack


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2015)

American Kestrel - 7DII, 1.4 Mk III, 100-400 MkII, handheld. Islander - I just saw your question - yes the other kestrel shot was handheld too.


----------



## mikesgroove44 (Jan 13, 2015)

Snowy Rye Nh.


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2015)

Gorgeous shot, Mike. I have only ever seen one, it suddenly flushed in a snowy field, and didn't get a keeper


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2015)

mikesgroove44 said:


> Snowy Rye Nh.



Lovely. Well done Michael.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 13, 2015)

Carolina Wren in northern Florida.


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2015)

Beautiful shot, EHRP


----------



## rpt (Jan 13, 2015)

Fantastic shots here people!


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2015)

Jane said:


> Beautiful shot, EHRP



+1 Nicely done, EHRP.


----------



## candyman (Jan 13, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Carolina Wren in northern Florida.




Nice catch! Lovely photo


----------



## sanjosedave (Jan 14, 2015)

Canon 6D; EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM; 1/1000 sec; f/8; ISO 500

Touch of LR, Nik, painted using Alien, framed in Picmonkey


----------



## leichenmuehle (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello, done with 6D and 135mm L.



[br]
tree´s have eyes by leichenmuehle, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2015)

leichenmuehle said:


> Hello, done with 6D and 135mm L.



I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## candyman (Jan 14, 2015)

leichenmuehle said:


> Hello, done with 6D and 135mm L.
> 
> on Flickr



That's a very nice photo and nice post-processing too


----------



## jrda2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Great Grey Owl came to visit during a snow at our place this winter. I watched him successfully catch a field mouse under the snow after this pic - it was awesome to see.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 14, 2015)

I really like Carolina Wrens. Their songs are very nice.
Thanks for posting, very nice photo.
-r



ERHP said:


> Carolina Wren in northern Florida.


----------



## Northbird (Jan 14, 2015)

Long-eared owl at dusk. Canon 7D MK II. 




Long-eared owl (Asio otus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 14, 2015)

Northbird said:


> ...
> 
> Long-eared owl (Asio otus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr



Lovely bird, Tony!
Owls are amazingly beautiful.


----------



## reacher2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Steller’s Jay 2231: Canon 5DMkIII; EF 70-200 f.28L IS II; f/2.8; 1/500 sec; ISO 4000; 200mm


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2015)

reacher2 said:


> Steller’s Jay 2231: Canon 5DMkIII; EF 70-200 f.28L IS II; f/2.8; 1/500 sec; ISO 4000; 200mm



Nice shot.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 15, 2015)

jrda2, you lucky guy!

Jack


----------



## reacher2 (Jan 15, 2015)

Click said:


> reacher2 said:
> 
> 
> > Steller’s Jay 2231: Canon 5DMkIII; EF 70-200 f.28L IS II; f/2.8; 1/500 sec; ISO 4000; 200mm
> ...


Thanks Click. This site is awesome - so much more than speculations etc on what Canon is currently up to and planning to do. I'm still exploring the site and learning from so many members.


----------



## reacher2 (Jan 15, 2015)

Two shots here. The Towhee was taken with my 60D, while the Sapsucker with my 5D Mk III, in a dark area of the park hence ISO 5000.
Canon 60D: EF 70-200 f.28L IS II + 1.4x III; f/4.5; 1/1250 sec; ISO 320; 265 mm
Canon 5DMkIII: EF 70-200 f.28L IS II; f/2.8; 1/800 sec; ISO 5000; 200mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 16, 2015)

More great shots - thanks to everyone. Boy that sapsucker sure is different than our yellow-bellied that I'll post below, taken last year.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2015)

Very nice Jack. I especially like the 3rd one. Well done.


----------



## CTJohn (Jan 16, 2015)

Purple Gallinule, Everglades. 6D, Tamron 150-600.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 16, 2015)

Now, click, you must realize it might be construed as sexist going for the male with all his bright red! 

Initially I didn't know what the first shot was but a "birder" clued me in instantly. Birder's are pretty serious dedicated folk!! 

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks Jane, Click, candyman and lion rock. 

Jack, really like the 3rd shot in that set. The lines of 'holes' in the tree add a lot to the image.


----------



## sanjosedave (Jan 17, 2015)

Canon EOS 60D ; EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM +2x III 400mm (610mm) ; 1/320 sec; f/11; ISO 400;


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks ERHP. In the long distant past those holes were a source of great irritation for me as I lost a fair number of MA trees! But I have lots of them so I finally put that out of my mind and acquiesced. 

Finally caught one of my least favorite friends off guard and up close from my "observatory". Would prefer different lighting but it's January. 

Jack


----------



## scyrene (Jan 17, 2015)

Finally a treecreeper that posed well!  1000mm f/10.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 17, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Finally a treecreeper that posed well!  1000mm f/10.



These are tricky. Mostly I find them in line with me and the tree trunks, leaving only the backside to focus on, and that is nearly impossible. You were smart and got a bit of the breast/belly to help out.


----------



## jrda2 (Jan 17, 2015)

American Dipper at Red Rock Falls
Canon 5D III at 300mm, cropped to 5x7 ratio


----------



## jrda2 (Jan 17, 2015)

Pheasant Running
Canon 5D III at 420mm


----------



## Cog (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## candyman (Jan 18, 2015)

Cog said:


>



Very nice photos Cog. I especially like the first one


----------



## scyrene (Jan 18, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Finally a treecreeper that posed well!  1000mm f/10.
> ...



They are! Fast, well camouflaged with their back to you, and when easiest to focus on, not very well posed for a pic! This was just good fortune, it was facing sideways (from my point of view) for a split second


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 18, 2015)

*Snowy Owl,* Norton Point, Mass.
Temps warmed to a balmy 20 degrees F. I hiked across three miles of frozen sand dunes and beaches for the shot. I mention this as I had a 7D and a 100-400mm and they worked like a charm in the cold.


----------



## candyman (Jan 18, 2015)

IslanderMV said:


> *Snowy Owl,* Norton Point, Mass.
> Temps warmed to a balmy 20 degrees F. I hiked across three miles of frozen sand dunes and beaches for the shot. I mention this as I had a 7D and a 100-400mm and they worked like a charm in the cold.




I like it, very nice one Jeff.


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2015)

IslanderMV said:


> *Snowy Owl,* Norton Point, Mass.
> Temps warmed to a balmy 20 degrees F. I hiked across three miles of frozen sand dunes and beaches for the shot. I mention this as I had a 7D and a 100-400mm and they worked like a charm in the cold.



Nicely done, Jeff.


----------



## mikenott (Jan 18, 2015)

Don't normally post on here as don't think my photo's are good enough. But we have had a Great Grey Shrike around for a little while and I went twice to see it but two days apart. One day was overcast and grey and dark (not unusual in the UK at this time of year!) and the other was on a cold, clear sunny morning. Although one photo was taken with a 300 and the other with a 600. the difference in quality due to the light just proves that you need to factor in these issues. 

Michael


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2015)

I really like the second shot, Michael. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2015)

Cog, your first picture is a very nice shot.


----------



## Cog (Jan 18, 2015)

*candyman, Click*, thank you!


----------



## jhwsfla (Jan 18, 2015)

They were scared


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2015)

jhwsfla said:


> They were scared



;D

Nice shot.


----------



## jhwsfla (Jan 19, 2015)

Just Hanging and waiting for me.


----------



## Cheweyhead (Jan 19, 2015)

Parrots in my backyard.


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2015)

jhwsfla said:


> Just Hanging and waiting for me.



Very nice series. I especially like the second picture. Well done.


----------



## knoxone (Jan 19, 2015)

jhwsfla - very nice hawk pic here are a couple of a Cooper's hawk I got yesterday


----------



## knoxone (Jan 19, 2015)

second one - both taken with a 7D with Tamron 150-600 at 600mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 19, 2015)

Love all the shots, everyone. Wish I had parrots in my back yard. But I have chickadees! 

This one made my day.

Jack


----------



## candyman (Jan 19, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Love all the shots, everyone. Wish I had parrots in my back yard. But I have chickadees!
> 
> This one made my day.
> 
> Jack



I bet it did. Very nice catch!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks Candyman, to think I was beginning to grumble that just about all I had to shoot was chickadees. I hope they forgive me. I have to put in a little extra time to accomplish this with the 6D but it's doable.

When I saw this one it gave me a chuckle.

Jack


----------



## candyman (Jan 19, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Candyman, to think I was beginning to grumble that just about all I had to shoot was chickadees. I hope they forgive me. I have to put in a little extra time to accomplish this with the 6D but it's doable.
> 
> When I saw this one it gave me a chuckle.
> 
> Jack



O yes. Wonderful! It is all about knowing your gear and how to operate it


----------



## jrista (Jan 19, 2015)

Excellent shots lately, Jack! You have improved by leaps and bounds since you first started last year. LEAPS and bounds. Your chickadee shots are better than anything I've taken. Love that first in flight one...superb!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Jack. 
This one is very nice, an unusual aspect to capture. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Candyman, to think I was beginning to grumble that just about all I had to shoot was chickadees. I hope they forgive me. I have to put in a little extra time to accomplish this with the 6D but it's doable.
> 
> When I saw this one it gave me a chuckle.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Love all the shots, everyone. Wish I had parrots in my back yard. But I have chickadees!
> 
> This one made my day.
> 
> Jack



Great shot, Jack. Nicely done.


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 19, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Candyman, to think I was beginning to grumble that just about all I had to shoot was chickadees. I hope they forgive me. I have to put in a little extra time to accomplish this with the 6D but it's doable.
> 
> When I saw this one it gave me a chuckle.
> 
> Jack



This is nothing short of brilliant, Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks to all of you. Jrista, that's hard to swallow but I hope I can continue to exploit whatever it is that you seem to be referring to. When anyone says "that camera takes good pictures", I reply "it sure does and I'm so thankful to have it but I don't mention the lenses that are so important. And the guy behind the camera is pretty inept but I will take credit for one thing and that is persistence and not being happy with less than I'm capable of.

And again, thanks to Jon for encouragement especially in experimenting with props and all that. My observatory is proving to be a wonderful place next to large trees and more appealing to more species than my deck. The problem is that getting out in the field is more challenging and the level of photos can't come up to those few at close range such as my recent chickadees. 

Anyway, thanks for the encouragement from all.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Jan 19, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Love all the shots, everyone. Wish I had parrots in my back yard. But I have chickadees!
> 
> This one made my day.
> 
> Jack


That is a lovely shot Jack! To catch those small and fast buggers in the air is quite difficult (I have man weeks of practice ...)


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 19, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Love all the shots, everyone. Wish I had parrots in my back yard. But I have chickadees!
> 
> This one made my day.
> 
> Jack


That one is just awsome Jack. Wonderful pose of that chickadee.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2015)

Boy you guys are puffing me up with pride but since it only spurs me onward, I guess it's OK. To keep all this in perspective it is a setup. On the other hand I've invested a ton of energy in my observatory, so lucky to have had the little barn where a wonderful group of mature trees now reside and it's near a creek as well so maybe this summer I'll have more to show for it. A wise move to go off my deck even though that was still quite good. For anyone that didn't notice my props previously and want to know what I'm up to there are old postings. Or PM me.

Jack


----------



## andarx (Jan 20, 2015)

Standing Out by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Jan 20, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Boy you guys are puffing me up with pride but since it only spurs me onward, I guess it's OK. To keep all this in perspective it is a setup. On the other hand I've invested a ton of energy in my observatory, so lucky to have had the little barn where a wonderful group of mature trees now reside and it's near a creek as well so maybe this summer I'll have more to show for it. A wise move to go off my deck even though that was still quite good. For anyone that didn't notice my props previously and want to know what I'm up to there are old postings. Or PM me.
> 
> Jack


Excellent shots Jack!


----------



## nonac (Jan 20, 2015)

This poor gal must be old, look at the chunk missing from her beak.

7d Mk II, 300mm f/2.8L
ISO 400, 1/500 sec @ f/4.5
Cropped to about half its original size


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nice shot. Well done nonac.


----------



## rpt (Jan 20, 2015)

nonac said:


> This poor gal must be old, look at the chunk missing from her beak.
> 
> 7d Mk II, 300mm f/2.8L
> ISO 400, 1/500 sec @ f/4.5
> Cropped to about half its original size


Wow! Nice! So do you have a blind that you shoot from? How do you get so close?


----------



## nonac (Jan 20, 2015)

rpt said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > This poor gal must be old, look at the chunk missing from her beak.
> ...



Yes, I shoot them on my deck via a blind fabricated on my patio door. I cut down a couple small sapling trees and attached them to the deck rails near my feeders. They land in those a lot before going to the feeder which makes for a more natural look. Page 1 of this post has a picture of how I built the blind in the patio door: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24326.0
I can put it up or take it down in just a couple of minutes, keeps me warm and hidden. The feeders are about 15' away.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2015)

nonac, that's great and so are the results. Too bad all birds won't cooperate! 

Jack


----------



## candyman (Jan 20, 2015)

nonac said:


> This poor gal must be old, look at the chunk missing from her beak.
> 
> 7d Mk II, 300mm f/2.8L
> ISO 400, 1/500 sec @ f/4.5
> Cropped to about half its original size


Lovely photo!


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nice images. I'm hoping to learn from all of you as Birding is new to me.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2015)

LarryC1973, super shot.

Jack


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 20, 2015)

I recently moved from Michigan where I had 40 acres of hardwoods, swamp, and meadows to a wooded subdivision that only provides me with only 1/4 acre. I'm in the process of completing my natural outdoor photo studio. More to follow.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2015)

Way to go Larry.

Jack


----------



## nonac (Jan 20, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> nonac, that's great and so are the results. Too bad all birds won't cooperate!
> 
> Jack



They rarely ever cooperate! You just have to outsmart them. I've got to start working on some "in flight" shots like those great ones you posted of the chickadee. Any tips, other than patience?


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you for the kind words. Being new to birding has awakened my passion for a challenge. Birding is much more challenging than my usual, Bob Cat, Coyote, and other furry mammals that I regularly shot back in Michigan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2015)

nonac, I've gone fully manual because my 6D has the dreaded 9 pt single cross focus but I doubt if better cameras would be a total solution. I don't bother trying to get multiple shots since 4 FPS isn't enough. 

As has been stated by various folk you need a convenient landing location and a destination that attracts them as consistently as possible. With Chickadees, it's good old sunflower seeds at the destination. Figure out the flight path and pre-focus and then develop good reflexes. I kept the framing loose and cropped but no one wants too much cropping so it's either tight framing and fewer shots or loose framing and more shots. Then fire away. 

I was using bounced fill off the camera, above and to the right, HS Synch at 4000th sec. and F8 for more DOF. With the 6D I really try to stay at ISO 1250 but do OK up to 2000 or maybe 3200. Maybe I'm too fussy. No, not maybe, I am.

FWIW, remember that I've only owned a DSLR for under 3 years, so I have lots to learn and I have lots of rejects.

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 22, 2015)

*Dunlin* feeding on tidal flats, afternoon light. (today )

7D and 100-400mm


----------



## leichenmuehle (Jan 22, 2015)

Done with 6D and cheapo 70-200mm 4.0 L.




waiting for departure by leichenmuehle, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jan 22, 2015)

leichenmuehle said:


> Done with 6D and cheapo 70-200mm 4.0 L.



Very nice!


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2015)

leichenmuehle said:


> Done with 6D and cheapo 70-200mm 4.0 L.




Nicely done, leichenmuehle.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 22, 2015)

5D III w/ Tamron 150-600mm @ ƒ/11.0, 400mm, 1/400, ISO 500


----------



## candyman (Jan 22, 2015)

Gareth said:


> 5D III w/ Tamron 150-600mm @ ƒ/11.0, 400mm, 1/400, ISO 500




Very nice one Gareth


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2015)

IslanderMV said:


> *Dunlin* feeding on tidal flats, afternoon light. (today )
> 
> 7D and 100-400mm



Lovely light. Nicely done.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Jan 24, 2015)

Fading sun & no tripod, I was surprised that I got this one. I like it.


----------



## tjlawler (Jan 24, 2015)

A Gray-crowned Rosy-Finch. Crud editing done via Snapseed after converting raw to .jpg.


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2015)

ooF Fighters said:


> Fading sun & no tripod, I was surprised that I got this one. I like it.



I like it too. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 25, 2015)

Birds are still very scarce over here. I have uploaded these, taken yesterday at Lakenheath, to show the quality of the 100-400 II + 1.4xTC + 7D II at f/8. The birds weren't that close and did not fill the frame, but the quality is satisfactory. I probably would have done nearly as well without the TC, but it works fine and gives some extra resolution.


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2015)

Very nice series Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2015)

AlanF, from time to time don't forget to give your evaluation of the 7D2 from personal experience. I'll be on the fence until March or maybe early April.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Alan. 
Lovely shots, looks like a good combination to me. Thanks for sharing, more excellent shots to strive towards. Many superb shots posted here of late thanks all. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Birds are still very scarce over here. I have uploaded these, taken yesterday at Lakenheath, to show the quality of the 100-400 II + 1.4xTC + 7D II at f/8. The birds weren't that close and did not fill the frame, but the quality is satisfactory. I probably would have done nearly as well without the TC, but it works fine and gives some extra resolution.


----------



## Roo (Jan 26, 2015)

A little boring at the local cricket on Saturday so I got this magpie-lark (known as a mudlark here). Shot with the 5D3 and Tammy 150-600 @ 600


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow, what's that - I had to look it up -wiki. Nice shot.

"The magpie-lark was originally described by English ornithologist John Latham in 1802. Like many Australian birds, it was named for its apparent similarity to the northern Hemisphere birds familiar to European settlers. In fact, it is neither a magpie nor a lark and is not particularly closely related to either—though its actual relationship to other birds remains uncertain: it was traditionally placed somewhere in-between the mud nest builders and the currawong family (both of which look rather similar) but, in the light of modern DNA studies, is now grouped with the monarch* flycatchers*."

Jack


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 26, 2015)

While driving home I discovered a lone Sandhill Crane pacing back and forth outside a fenced field. Inside the fence were 5 Cranes. It was right next to the road and over the last several years many Sandhill Cranes have been killed by automobiles.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 26, 2015)

Sandhill Crane looking for mate along country road.


----------



## rpt (Jan 26, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series Alan.


+1

I specially like the Goldfinch.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2015)

LarryC1973, what a wonderful experience and to capture such lovely shots.

Jack


----------



## HankMD (Jan 26, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> While driving home I discovered a lone Sandhill Crane pacing back and forth outside a fenced field. Inside the fence were 5 Cranes. It was right next to the road and over the last several years many Sandhill Cranes have been killed by automobiles.



Larry, really beautiful series that make me want to see them with my own eyes!


----------



## rpt (Jan 26, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> LarryC1973, what a wonderful experience and to capture such lovely shots.
> 
> Jack


+1


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> LarryC1973, what a wonderful experience and to capture such lovely shots.
> 
> Jack



+1 Nicely done, Larry.


----------



## Jane (Jan 26, 2015)

Larry, Islander and Alan - wonderful shots.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 26, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF, from time to time don't forget to give your evaluation of the 7D2 from personal experience. I'll be on the fence until March or maybe early April.
> 
> Jack



For us bird fanatics, the 7D II is a huge leap forward from the 7D. Firstly, the AF has been improved beyond recognition. On Sunday, I was standing next to a guy with the 300/2.8 II +2xTC on the 7D, and it wouldn't autofocus, which is the reason I ditched the 7D. Also, the AF is far more consistent, 1 shot after another spot on whereas before I would have to take a batch to get a keeper. Focussing at f/8 is still excellent, and the dual pixel AF in live view works very well at f/11. Secondly, it is noticeably sharper. It also fires very rapidly at 10fps and relatively quietly. The 7D II and 100-400 II seem made for each other. However, the 5DIII plus 1.4xTC +100-400mm II at f/8 is a match for the 7D II + 100-400. I am in camera-lens heaven at the moment.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks AlanF. Your comment sounds like one that someone that just got married would make! I'll be waiting with greatest interest for your "after the honeymoon comments".  

Still, it sounds like I wouldn't regret a 7D2 if I must, before May's trip.

Jack


----------



## Cheweyhead (Jan 28, 2015)

Thought I would add to the fun mix of bird portraits:


----------



## Cog (Jan 30, 2015)

Cormorant in breeding plumage


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2015)

Very nice picture, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2015)

Cog, you have inspired me to upload a Phalacrocorax carbo portrait!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 31, 2015)

Yet more *Great Cormorant *picts. ( we have a small year round colony here)
1. distant offshore image - large crop
2. closeup

Both with a 100-400mm at 400mm.


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2015)

Alan & Jeff: Nice shots guys.


----------



## Northbird (Jan 31, 2015)

A beautiful day in the Pacific Northwest. 




Long-eared owl (Asio otus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jan 31, 2015)

Northbird said:


> A beautiful day in the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice photo Tony!


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2015)

Northbird said:


> A beautiful day in the Pacific Northwest.



Lovely shot, Tony.


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Tests shots are looking quite decent


----------



## Sabaki (Feb 1, 2015)

He didn't give much time to grab this, slightly less sharp than I enjoy


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

Here's one:


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

Carolina Chickadee


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

Anna's Hummingbird


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

Young Grackle


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

Northern Mockingbird


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

This didn't end well for the pigeon. I was driving through a parking lot when the Cooper's Hawk knocked the pigeon from the sky right in front of me. Feathers went everywhere! I had just started shooting (this is with a Canon XSi) so it was lucky that the hawk was intent upon protecting his kill. I probably took over a hundred photos and this was the only one close to good. This is about an 80% crop. It was very near dark and I had no idea what I was doing in 2008.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

In my front yard one morning.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

Another


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

The juveniles are quite ugly!


----------



## candyman (Feb 3, 2015)

CanonFanBoy...those are some excellent photos! Well done


----------



## Northstar (Feb 3, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> This didn't end well for the pigeon. I was driving through a parking lot when the Cooper's Hawk knocked the pigeon from the sky right in front of me. Feathers went everywhere! I had just started shooting (this is with a Canon XSi) so it was lucky that the hawk was intent upon protecting his kill. I probably took over a hundred photos and this was the only one close to good. This is about an 80% crop. It was very near dark and I had no idea what I was doing in 2008.



At first I wasn't sure what was happening in this photo! : 8)

Your description of the events make viewing the photo so much more interesting! Something I need to remind myself to do more often rather than just post a picture.

Thanks 
North


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Another



Very nice shot, CanonFanBoy.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

candyman said:


> CanonFanBoy...those are some excellent photos! Well done



Thank you Candyman!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

Northstar said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > This didn't end well for the pigeon. I was driving through a parking lot when the Cooper's Hawk knocked the pigeon from the sky right in front of me. Feathers went everywhere! I had just started shooting (this is with a Canon XSi) so it was lucky that the hawk was intent upon protecting his kill. I probably took over a hundred photos and this was the only one close to good. This is about an 80% crop. It was very near dark and I had no idea what I was doing in 2008.
> ...



Northstar, thank you!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

Click said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Another
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## wyldeguy (Feb 3, 2015)

Found this hawk on my drive into work. It was a good day for me. Not so much for the field mouse under his talons.


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2015)

Nicely done, wyldeguy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2015)

Don't think my "landing" shots really cut it for BIF, so am posting it here. This is for those who can appreciate "patience". 

I don't think my 6D 1/4000 is quite enough.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Feb 4, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don't think my "landing" shots really cut it for BIF, so am posting it here. This is for those who can appreciate "patience".
> 
> I don't think my 6D 1/4000 is quite enough.
> 
> Jack


Jack, lovely picture! I think it does qualify for the BIF category.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Feb 4, 2015)

A Snowy Egret on a tidal gate at the Bolsa Chica ecological reserve, in Ca.
-
-I'm not sure why, but this is nowhere near as saturated before posting, and I actually took the colors down a notch in LR.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks rpt, I'm not exactly pleased because I had fill flash set up and my batteries died.

On that topic, my 600EX-RT now has one of those power units sold by off-shore for around $40 that takes 8 AA batteries and powers the head only. I'm very pleased with the unit and for stationary use believe it will allow me to adapt a sealed 12v lead-acid much more substantial energy source. Another project.

BTW, notice the size of the feet on the nuthatch! No wonder they can scramble around upside down. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2015)

Still trying to hone my reflexes and set-up and it's getting a little more consistent but still very hit and miss. More fun than sitting indoors on a cold winter day (well -15C isn't really that cold)! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Feb 4, 2015)

Jack,
Excellent shots. Real nice
I like the 2nd one. Almost like a stationary bird.
-5 is balmy, but, still stay warm.
-r






Jack Douglas said:


> Still trying to hone my reflexes and set-up and it's getting a little more consistent but still very hit and miss. More fun than sitting indoors on a cold winter day (well -15C isn't really that cold)!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks, lion rock. Based on our sunshine you'd think it was +15C, until you step out of course. But, I miss all our summer birds!!

Speaking of sunshine, it's late afternoon sun on this guys head. Heavy crop with the 300. Now does anyone know why the majority of these guys are displaying something atop their beak? :-\

Jack


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 4, 2015)

Marabou Stork


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2015)

scottkinfw, nice shot! Wonder if he gets teased about his looks? 

Jack


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you so much.

I kind of think not. If anything, I think he gets teased about his odor!

Compared to the Lappet-faced Vultures he was with, he was quite the dapper looker!

sek


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2015)

scottkinfw, are you serious?!

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Still trying to hone my reflexes and set-up and it's getting a little more consistent but still very hit and miss. More fun than sitting indoors on a cold winter day (well -15C isn't really that cold)!
> 
> Jack



Well done Jack. So cute


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey Jack.
I observed a lot of these HUGE birds on The Serengeti. They were feeding off of carcases in groups mixed in with vultures. I am sure that they could also be excellent birds of prey on their own. They are also called the "undertaker bird", and with fairly naked head and neck, are well suited for eating carrion. They have wing spans >3.0 meters on average. Feeding with the vultures is a very loud and aggressive experience to behold.

Wiki has a great write up: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marabou_stork

Take a look at an old pic of the bird in the right column with wings stretched. HUGE!

Sek




Jack Douglas said:


> scottkinfw, are you serious?!
> 
> Jack


----------



## ERHP (Feb 4, 2015)

Little something from this weekend at the Salton Sea. SuperB Owl.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 4, 2015)

ERHP,
Great photo, the color, the pose, SUPERB!
-r 



ERHP said:


> Little something from this weekend at the Salton Sea. SuperB Owl.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 4, 2015)

Another super shot! Cropped or not, very nice.
Summer is COMING! 8) Hang on there.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks, lion rock. Based on our sunshine you'd think it was +15C, until you step out of course. But, I miss all our summer birds!!
> 
> Speaking of sunshine, it's late afternoon sun on this guys head. Heavy crop with the 300. Now does anyone know why the majority of these guys are displaying something atop their beak? :-\
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Little something from this weekend at the Salton Sea. SuperB Owl.




Great shot ERHP


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2015)

Sek, thanks for that, I'll look it up shortly. Thanks Click and ERHP. I shouldn't complain as it's more my poor motivation than there is nothing to shoot, but it's Feb. in Alberta and pretty dreary.

Love the owly stare! 

Jack


----------



## Jane (Feb 4, 2015)

Excellent EHRP! Looks like he's wearing an old-fashioned suit.


----------



## Ryan708 (Feb 4, 2015)

Havn't been able to get out much since getting my 70-200, but a quick walk on the beach this last weekend (about 5 degrees F, or about -15c, with gusting winds of 30mph) I caught this guy in a tree, didnt let me get very close, but im pretty impressed with how well the heavy crop (<1mp) was, even if I did miss focus a smidge


----------



## Cog (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## lion rock (Feb 7, 2015)

Cog,
Those are nice! Especially the first.
-r


----------



## candyman (Feb 7, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Little something from this weekend at the Salton Sea. SuperB Owl.




Just wonderful photo. Great colors!


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Cog,
> Those are nice! Especially the first.
> -r



+1 

Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Feb 7, 2015)

*lion rock, Click*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## rpt (Feb 8, 2015)

Cog, ERHP, lovely pictures.

If the owl had hands it would look like a little person!


----------



## nonac (Feb 8, 2015)

Broadwing Hawk, about 160-180' away. He sat there for quite a while, the whole time on one leg.

5d Mk III
300mm f/2.8 + 1.4x
ISO 1000
f/4.5 @1/250
cropped.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2015)

Well done nonac.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks lion rock, Click, Jack, Jane, candyman and rpt.


----------



## applecider (Feb 10, 2015)

Anna's hummingbird 5Diii

EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM +1.4x III, f/5.6, 1/1600


----------



## wyldeguy (Feb 10, 2015)

Finally caught this guy having breakfast


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2015)

wyldeguy said:


> Finally caught this guy having breakfast



Nice shot. Well done wyldeguy.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice work everyone. I recently joined a camera club in the area. I'm looking to refine my skills as well as mentor to beginning photographers.


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2015)

very nice shots Larry.


----------



## rpt (Feb 10, 2015)

Click said:


> very nice shots Larry.


+1

Very nice! Love the flamingo.


----------



## candyman (Feb 10, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> Nice work everyone. I recently joined a camera club in the area. I'm looking to refine my skills as well as mentor to beginning photographers.



Very nice series Larry


----------



## Northbird (Feb 10, 2015)

Short-eared owl on a sunny day in the Pacific Northwest. 7D MK II




Short-eared owl (Asio flammeus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Short-eared owl on a sunny day in the Pacific Northwest. 7D MK II



Beautiful shot. Nicely done Northbird.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 10, 2015)

My first foreign travel with the 100-400mm II + 7DII. Had to fly out to the Weizmann institute in Israel for less than two days, just enough time for a mornings shooting on campus. The 7DII and 100-400 are sufficiently small that I could add them to hand luggage. It's very difficult to see birds on campus but patience and waiting with camera in hand paid off. These are all 100% crops. I am pretty happy with the system for ease of travel and hand holding.


----------



## jrista (Feb 11, 2015)

Woot! 500 pages!  


Great photos, everyone. Northbid, that owl photo is ex-qui-site!


----------



## candyman (Feb 11, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Short-eared owl on a sunny day in the Pacific Northwest. 7D MK II



Great photo Northbird!


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Took these a while ago, just processed them, I fear not very well or too much, your thoughts please. 

Cheers, Graham. 



IMG_7321_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_7319_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello Graham, very nice shots. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Click. 
Thank you. I like that one too, up there in my very few successful shots. The second one I was going for the head and shoulders traditional portrait to fit the subject title but I don't think it really works. 

To all contributors to this thread, thank you for sharing your shots as inspiration to the rest of us, and for setting the bar so high.  There are many truly excellent shots here, I'm almost afraid to share my lowly offerings, but heck you got them anyway. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hello Graham, very nice shots. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Was having lunch at a local forestry commission site when this fellow came along, a got a few pics of him and was getting lots like the first one, just going to pack up and leave when he turned and gave me the different pose in the second shot, before I could reframe to include his feet he left! So I include the amputee shot for the pose not my ability! :-[
Both 7D Sigma 150-500 @500mm f6.3 1/640s ISO 800




IMG_7368_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr



IMG_7369_DxO by Valvebounce25, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi PropeNonComposMintis. 
Thanks for your feedback, I think the crow actually fancied my nice shiny lens, was just working out how to carry it off! 

Cheers, Graham. 



PropeNonComposMentis said:


> Hi Graham.
> btw, He is looking at what you are doing, may be He fancies Himself a Critique.
> Your Ducks are fine also, (all in a row). They can be tricky to get right, they are Camouflaged after all.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Feb 12, 2015)

You photographers are creating some beautiful images. Here are a few from yesterdays shoot. I'm still on the fence between a 7d MK II or a 5D MK III not sure I will be happy with the high ISO noise in the 7d but would like the FPS of the 7D. The 1.6 crop factor is nice but not enough reach might not be as important to me as image quality.


----------



## dpc (Feb 12, 2015)

GBH


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 12, 2015)

Northern Hawk Owl - 50D 500L f4 with 1.4xII


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Larry. 
I don't know what you are currently using, but I'm not sure the camera matters much, these shots are fantastic. The ducks are exquisite. Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



LarryC1973 said:


> You photographers are creating some beautiful images. Here are a few from yesterdays shoot. I'm still on the fence between a 7d MK II or a 5D MK III not sure I will be happy with the high ISO noise in the 7d but would like the FPS of the 7D. The 1.6 crop factor is nice but not enough reach might not be as important to me as image quality.


----------



## curby (Feb 13, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Larry.
> I don't know what you are currently using, but I'm not sure the camera matters much



"I heard on the Internet" that a great shot is 5% camera, 15% lens, and 80% photographer. The specific ratios can be debated until the end of time but it's a good thing for me to remember when I get an acute case of Gear Acquisition Syndrome.


----------



## Northbird (Feb 13, 2015)

Canon 7D Mk II




Long-eared owl (Asio otus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Northbird (Feb 13, 2015)

jmeyer said:


> Northern Hawk Owl - 50D 500L f4 with 1.4xII



Would love to see and photograph one of these elusive owls. Nice shot.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words. I have been a photo enthusiast since I received my first camera at the age of 8. An Argus C3 range finder. I'm currently using a 5D MKII and previous to shooting birds it was sufficient. Image quality is stunning with a stationary target, Macro work and portraits. The birds in flights and other birds that are swimming and moving about radically magnify the 5D MK II autofocus systems shortcomings. Like I said in an earlier post I used my son's 1dx and 5d MK III with the 300 2.8 IS II and the percentage of in focus shots was above 80 % on BIF. My 5D MK II is about 30%. So my quest is not for better image quality but more shots in focus under less than perfect situitions. If you look closely at the Wood Duck you will see I missed focus by a small amount. For web use it is not that critical, but I I wanted to print a gallery sized print of this image I couldn't. I will check the micro adjustment on my 300 4.0 My best work is not of birds, so I guess I need to open a thread under mammals and Macro. Thanks again for the positive replies.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Feb 13, 2015)

My mistake I uploaded a Pelican instead of the out of focus wood duck. AI servo continuous mode center autofocus and firing away at a blazing speed of 3 FPS LOL. The 5D MK II is not a sports or wildlife camera. I understand anyone can get lucky sometimes with a point and shoot but to base an entire trip on being able to repeatably get the shot of fast moving targets, I would not pack the 5D MK II


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2015)

Beautiful series, Larry. 8) Well done.


----------



## tomscott (Feb 13, 2015)

Winter Wren in the snow, Cades Cove, Smokey Mountains,Tennessee by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

One from today Cades Cove Smokies, 5DIII + 70-300mm L

Also saw a breeding pair of bald eagles but 300 just wasn't enough. Majestic to see tho! Loving the American national parks on my travels.


----------



## chauncey (Feb 13, 2015)

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Happy Valentines Day




Beautiful light. Nicely done.


----------



## rpt (Feb 13, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Canon 7D Mk II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! What were your settings?


----------



## Northbird (Feb 13, 2015)

rpt said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 7D Mk II
> ...



Late afternoon light, F4, 1/1250, ISO 400, 0EV


----------



## dolina (Feb 14, 2015)

Sunday, February 15, 2015 marks the first death anniversary of mother. This also marks the break of my photography fast. I commit to craft photos more than once week here on end.




Guaiabero (Bolbopsittacus lunulatus) by alabang, on Flickr

The Guaiabero (Bolbopsittacus lunulatus) is a species of parrot in the Psittaculidae family, belonging to the monotypic genus Bolbopsittacus and closely related to the lovebirds (Agapornis) and hanging parrots (Loriculus). It is endemic to the Philippines. Its common name is derived from its reputation for eating guavas.

Read More: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guaiabero

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colegio_de_San_Juan_de_Letran#Colegio_de_San_Juan_de_Letran_-_Abucay.2C_Bataan


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2015)

Very nice shot Paolo. I really like the green bird in that green environment.


----------



## dolina (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks Click.


----------



## sanjosedave (Feb 15, 2015)

Canon 6D, EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM, 1/1600 sec; f/4.5; ISO 800

some LR CC, PS CC oil paint


----------



## tomscott (Feb 15, 2015)

Red Tailed Hawk, Cades Cove, Smoky Mountains by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr

One from today in the Smoky Mountains


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 15, 2015)

Chinese Goose... For some reason it looks like crap unless you click on it. Can anyone tell me why? Every photo I post is like that. Anyway... click it to see it. Thanks! Shot with my Canon 70D, Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8 + EX 2.0 III and a B+W 77mm Kaesemann XS-Pro Circular Polarizer MRC Nano Filter. I just wish I could find some women to photograph, but I am so hideous I'd need a Canon 800mm lens and a EX 2.0 iii just to get close enough.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 15, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Chinese Goose... For some reason it looks like crap unless you click on it.


I had the same issue. I changed to sRGB and then it worked.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 15, 2015)

Eldar said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Chinese Goose... For some reason it looks like crap unless you click on it.
> ...



At the risk of sounding stupid, where would I change that? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## candyman (Feb 15, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > CanonFanBoy said:
> ...




Good question. Cause you can change it in your camera, you can change it in your PP software program, you can change it as setting in your Monitor....
I guess it is the PP software.. :-\ 


I like your Goose!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 15, 2015)

candyman said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



My monitor is sRGB, camera, pp software... it just looks weird until I click on the image. Then it is fine. Thanks! The goose seems to be as exotic as it gets around here lately. I live in the middle of the desert in Nevada. Thanks Candyman!


----------



## wyldeguy (Feb 16, 2015)

Village weaver I came across in a butterfly conservatory.


----------



## bwud (Feb 16, 2015)

This may be a stretch for the topic, but whatever. Barn owl: final scream.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi bwud. 
Cheers pall, not sure I want the rest of my breakfast now! Good title though! 

Cheers, Graham.



bwud said:


> This may be a stretch for the topic, but whatever. Barn owl: final scream.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 16, 2015)

wyldeguy said:


> Village weaver I came across in a butterfly conservatory.



Beautiful bird!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 16, 2015)

sanjosedave said:


> Canon 6D, EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM, 1/1600 sec; f/4.5; ISO 800
> 
> some LR CC, PS CC oil paint



That's quite a lovely result. I really like it. The colors are fab!


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2015)

Mallard preening


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2015)

PropeNonComposMentis said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Mallard preening
> ...



Thanks for the compliment and the suggestion. I do use polarisers but not on this shot. I'm travelling and don't have one with me that will fit the lens nor do I have an adapter for the larger CPL I do have with me. Didn't want to take too much stuff on the plane. Should have brought the adapter but, hey, sometimes a person errs.


----------



## jrda2 (Feb 16, 2015)

Golden Eagle series... This big fellow lives in a remote area near the Idaho-Montana border. I travel through his territory somewhat regularly and have seen him once a year the past 3 years. These shots were captured yesterday as he was perched high above the road with fast moving clouds in the background.


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2015)

jrda2 said:


> Golden Eagle series... This big fellow lives in a remote area near the Idaho-Montana border. I travel through his territory somewhat regularly and have seen him once a year the past 3 years. These shots were captured yesterday as he was perched high above the road with fast moving clouds in the background.




Very nice series. I especially like the last picture. Well done James.


----------



## jrda2 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you Click


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 16, 2015)

Haven't posted in a while. American Kestrel (male). Kestrels are among the quickest birds to fly when I attempt to photograph them and getting a nice portrait is nigh unto impossible. Obviously, this one hadn't read the memo.

Canon 5Diii, 400DO+1.4X Extender, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/1250.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 17, 2015)

Carolina Chickadee


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 17, 2015)

steven kessel said:


> Haven't posted in a while. American Kestrel (male). Kestrels are among the quickest birds to fly when I attempt to photograph them and getting a nice portrait is nigh unto impossible. Obviously, this one hadn't read the memo.
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 400DO+1.4X Extender, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/1250.



Great shot, Steve!


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2015)

steven kessel said:


> Haven't posted in a while. American Kestrel (male). Kestrels are among the quickest birds to fly when I attempt to photograph them and getting a nice portrait is nigh unto impossible. Obviously, this one hadn't read the memo.
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 400DO+1.4X Extender, "M" setting, f6.3 @ 1/1250.



Beautiful shot Steven.


----------



## dolina (Feb 17, 2015)

Green-faced parrotfinch (Erythrura viridifacies) by alabang, on Flickr

The green-faced parrotfinch (Erythrura viridifacies) is a species of estrildid finch found in northern Philippines, around Luzon, Negros and Panay.

The green-faced parrotfinch is approximately 12–13 cm long. This species green plumage except for its bright red uppertail-coverts and tail and darker fringes to the primaries. It has a long pointed tail. The female is slightly shorter and shows buff on the lower belly and vent. Both sexes have a large, dark bill. The green-faced parrotfinch makes a short, high-pitched tsit tsit, chattering and grating notes.

It inhabits tropical moist forest (including degraded areas), forest edge and even savannah, often above 1,000 m, but is occasionally found in the lowlands. It is usually found together with flowering or seeding bamboos, which are its food supply.

This species is threatened by deforestation which removes its food supply (bamboo seeds). The cage-bird trade has also affected its population as large numbers of green-faced parrotfinch in many districts of Manila have been caught and exported to the United States.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green-faced_parrotfinch

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colegio_de_San_Juan_de_Letran#Colegio_de_San_Juan_de_Letran_-_Abucay.2C_Bataan


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 17, 2015)

*Common Goldeneye* female. 
Just surfaced from a dive.
7D + 100-400mm. 1/1250 at f7.1


----------



## RayL (Feb 17, 2015)

A new visitor to feeders yesterday...Yellow Bellied Sapsucker. Germantown, Maryland.

7Dii, EF100-400ii f/8 1/1250 iso 1250

Better image quality here https://www.flickr.com/photos/rablot/16356396789/


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice first post, Ray Welcome to CR


----------



## Northbird (Feb 18, 2015)

Canon 7D MK II 




Great horned owl (Bubo virginianus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2015)

Nicely done Tony.


----------



## Northbird (Feb 18, 2015)

Click said:


> Nicely done Tony.



Click, I'm blessed living in the Pacific Northwest with great avian targets to shoot. 

Here's a sampling of our owls: https://www.flickr.com/groups/cascadiaowls/


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Tony... Beautiful shots you got there 8)


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 18, 2015)

You looking at me? Photographed yesterday morning. Burrowing Owl. 5Diii, 400 DO+1.4X Extender, ISO 500, M setting, f6.3 @ 1/1250.


----------



## dpc (Feb 18, 2015)

GBH


----------



## dpc (Feb 18, 2015)

GBH


----------



## Omni Images (Feb 18, 2015)

Hour and a half under a camo cloth.
Canon 1D4 100-400II +1.4III
They still wouldn't come any closer, so they are cropped a bit.
Azure Kingfishers


----------



## candyman (Feb 18, 2015)

Omni Images said:


> Hour and a half under a camo cloth.
> Canon 1D4 100-400II +1.4III
> They still wouldn't come any closer, so they are cropped a bit.
> Azure Kingfishers




Wonderful photo!


----------



## Oldcracker (Feb 18, 2015)

Steven, great shot of the Burrowing Owl. The only ones I've seen are from a colony between the runways at the Miami(FL) airport. You could see them with a telescope or (very) long lens from the observation deck atop the passenger terminal. Sadly, the observation deck is long closed due to security changes following 9/11.


----------



## Omni Images (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Candyman, I've been trying to get a decent shot of these guys for ages, they have only just showed again now after I got the 100-400II so now is the time to get some what I hope to be decent shots.
They were still not coming very close.
Tips; watch them for a while and work out where they perch.. I keep my distance and just watch what they do and that way you can try and preempt where they will land. No point sitting in your hide when they won't ever perch near you.
I try and set up when they are not there, so I move in and sort of herd them up the creek a bit, set up near where I want them .. checking the angle of light etc ... cover up and wait for them to just move back down, and fingers crossed they land close ... patients that's all.


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2015)

steven kessel said:


> You looking at me? Photographed yesterday morning. Burrowing Owl. 5Diii, 400 DO+1.4X Extender, ISO 500, M setting, f6.3 @ 1/1250.



Very nice shot Steven.


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2015)

dpc said:


> GBH




Lovely light.


----------



## Murilo_mms (Feb 19, 2015)

5D III + 300mm f/4L IS + 2xIII


















5D III + 300mm f/4L IS + crop


----------



## candyman (Feb 19, 2015)

Murilo_mms said:


> 5D III + 300mm f/4L IS + 2xIII




Very nice series! I like them on the barbed wire


----------



## scyrene (Feb 19, 2015)

A red-throated diver (loon) that turned up locally this week. 5D3+500L+2xIII (handheld).


----------



## candyman (Feb 19, 2015)

scyrene said:


> A red-throated diver (loon) that turned up locally this week. 5D3+500L+2xIII (handheld).




Power! Handheld of 500L with 2xIII
Great series.


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2015)

Very nice shots, scyrene.


----------



## Murilo_mms (Feb 19, 2015)

Candyman, thanks!

Scyrene, great photos!!!



5D3 + 300mm 4L IS + 2x III


----------



## candyman (Feb 19, 2015)

Murilo_mms said:


> Candyman, thanks!
> 
> Scyrene, great photos!!!
> 
> ...




Wow! Just wonderful. Inspiring


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2015)

Murilo_mms said:


> 5D3 + 300mm 4L IS + 2x III



Lovely shots. 8)


----------



## candyman (Feb 19, 2015)

Murilo_mms said:


> Candyman, thanks!
> 
> Scyrene, great photos!!!
> 
> ...


btw I love that panaroma/like photo of those 3 wild goose walking down - seen at your flickr site. Just lovely!


----------



## Murilo_mms (Feb 19, 2015)

Candyman, click, thanks!!!

This One? Thanks!


----------



## candyman (Feb 19, 2015)

Murilo_mms said:


> Candyman, click, thanks!!!
> 
> This One? Thanks!




Also nice.
This one: https://www.flickr.com/photos/murilomms/16465945912/


----------



## rpt (Feb 19, 2015)

candyman said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > A red-throated diver (loon) that turned up locally this week. 5D3+500L+2xIII (handheld).
> ...


+1


----------



## scyrene (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks guys. Those owls are amazing btw!


----------



## scyrene (Feb 21, 2015)

A jackdaw in the sunshine. Bigger version on my Flickr.


----------



## Murilo_mms (Feb 23, 2015)

scyrene, good photo!!!


Taken with 5D3 + 300mm f/4L IS + 2xIII:


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2015)

Murilo_mms said:


> Taken with 5D3 + 300mm f/4L IS + 2xIII:



Very nice series, Murilo.


----------



## Murilo_mms (Feb 23, 2015)

Click, thanks!!!


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Feb 24, 2015)

Red Tailed Hawk I saw today. He was pretty far away and I didn't have my monopod so its not the best shot.



IMG_2950 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Feb 27, 2015)

Lovely images guys!


----------



## Cog (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2015)

That's a very nice shot, Cog. Well done.


----------



## TheJock (Feb 28, 2015)

From today in Dubai 8)

Glossy Ibis
ISO 500 
f7.1 
1/1000 
TV +1 av

Northern Pintail
ISO 400
f5.6
1/1000
TV +0.3 av


----------



## Northbird (Feb 28, 2015)

7D MK II, 100 2.8 Macro




Red Crossbill (Loxia curvirostra) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 1, 2015)

Some closeups from yesterday. Lots of ducks about as some of the ice along shore melted.

*Bufflehead* in the sun showing iridescent plumage, and an *Eider* duck.

7D and 100-400mm


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2015)

Very nice shots, Jeff.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
Another batch of fine shots from all. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## jrista (Mar 5, 2015)

*Portrait of a Goose*

First bird photography I've done in a while, from a couple weekends ago. It's been cold here in Colorado, VERY cold, teens and lower most of the time. Lot of snow lately as well...the past week and change has been one snow storm after another...we've got a solid, persistent foot everywhere. Having a slightly "warm" break in all the cold was nice, and gave me the opportunity to get back into bird photography, prep for the coming migration.

*Canon EOS 5D III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II + 1.4x TC III
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro II

Full frame, uncropped:






Closeup:





Full detail (1:1 crop, unscaled when you click for full size):





In case anyone was wondering, this is why you spend $12,000 on a 600mm lens.  Even with the 1.4x TC, the detail from 30+ feet away is just amazing.


----------



## steven kessel (Mar 7, 2015)

Male Phainopepla, a common sight in southern Arizona during the cool months. People sometimes call these birds "black Cardinals" but they're actually related to flycatchers and not Cardinals.

5Diii, 100-400 f4-5.6 IS L @ 400mm, ISO 400, "M" setting, f7.1 @ 1/2000.


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2015)

Lovely shot, Steven.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Steven. 
Very nice shot. Lovely contrast against the background colours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



steven kessel said:


> Male Phainopepla, a common sight in southern Arizona during the cool months. People sometimes call these birds "black Cardinals" but they're actually related to flycatchers and not Cardinals.
> 
> 5Diii, 100-400 f4-5.6 IS L @ 400mm, ISO 400, "M" setting, f7.1 @ 1/2000.


----------



## Northbird (Mar 7, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Portrait of a Goose*
> 
> First bird photography I've done in a while, from a couple weekends ago. It's been cold here in Colorado, VERY cold, teens and lower most of the time. Lot of snow lately as well...the past week and change has been one snow storm after another...we've got a solid, persistent foot everywhere. Having a slightly "warm" break in all the cold was nice, and gave me the opportunity to get back into bird photography, prep for the coming migration.
> 
> ...



I'm in love with my 600 II. Superb lens and as you mention the detail on a well captured image is outstanding. I'm also surprised at the results from hand held shots when the situation requires it. Fantastic IS. 




Ruby-crowned kinglet (Regulus calendula) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Northbird. I agree with you, the 600 II is a great piece of glass.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks like I've been missing out on a lot of very nice recent postings, not sure why.

Has anyone else run into the situation where email notifications don't come in spite of the thread showing notify as being active. I've deactivated-activated more than a few times and it'll work and then quit. It's not that I don't respond and then they stop. I am always faithful in responding. Today I saw it was a "popular" thread at the main page and said, "hey I've missed seeing that for a while, what's up"

Any ideas?

Jack


----------



## chops411 (Mar 7, 2015)

I shoot this through my door while cooking breakfast (3/6/15). 70D 24-105L f4 cropped


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Jack. 
Simple answer, you have been relying on technology instead of just opening the page and have a look! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Looks like I've been missing out on a lot of very nice recent postings, not sure why.
> 
> Has anyone else run into the situation where email notifications don't come in spite of the thread showing notify as being active. I've deactivated-activated more than a few times and it'll work and then quit. It's not that I don't respond and then they stop. I am always faithful in responding. Today I saw it was a "popular" thread at the main page and said, "hey I've missed seeing that for a while, what's up"
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2015)

A lot of help you are Graham! 

Technology worked for your post since I un-notified and re-notified but what's the point of having it if it doesn't work reliably. Yes, I am spoiled.

Jack


----------



## dolina (Mar 8, 2015)

Good work chops411 Cog The Jock Northbird IslanderMV Valvebounce jrista steven kessel


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Jack. 
Sorry about that, I have a row of tabs open in my browser and click along each as a matter of course, let down too many times by notify me scripts! Save in bookmarks and select open all in tabs. 

Cheers, Graham 



Jack Douglas said:


> A lot of help you are Graham!
> 
> Technology worked for your post since I un-notified and re-notified but what's the point of having it if it doesn't work reliably. Yes, I am spoiled.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Graham,

Since you mentioned it I've added the Bird Portrait thread under a Photography tab placed in my browser (CR is under that tab so I guess that'll jog my memory if a day or two has passed with no posts). Problem is I don't know the mechanics behind all this automated operations, suspect I'm not alone in that regard! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2015)

Another question that someone asked and I'm not sure it was answered. Why does the embedded photo in some cases look crisp and in other case soft and yet when opened, it's crisp. Doesn't seem to relate directly to the resolution of the posted image. Anyone know what's behind this and or solutions to it?

Jack


----------



## dolina (Mar 8, 2015)

Rufous-backed kingfisher (Ceyx rufidorsa) by alabang, on Flickr

Framed in camera, no crop. Best viewed full screen on a Retina Display

The rufous-backed kingfisher (Ceyx rufidorsa) is a species of bird in the Alcedinidae family. It is found in Brunei, India, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, and Thailand in tropical lowland forests near lakeshores and streamsides. The small bird is solitary and hunts from a low perch over the water by diving for insects and frogs. It is sometimes considered a subspecies of the Oriental dwarf kingfisher.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rufous-backed_kingfisher

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coron,_Palawan


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2015)

Beautiful shot Paolo.


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 9, 2015)

dolina said:


> ...
> 
> The rufous-backed kingfisher (Ceyx rufidorsa) is a species of bird in the Alcedinidae family. It is found in Brunei, India, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, and Thailand in tropical lowland forests near lakeshores and streamsides. The small bird is solitary and hunts from a low perch over the water by diving for insects and frogs. It is sometimes considered a subspecies of the Oriental dwarf kingfisher.
> 
> ...



Crazy good! The dark background really makes the Kingfisher pop.


----------



## rpt (Mar 9, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot Paolo.


+1

Absolutely gorgeous! Paolo, you da man!


----------



## dolina (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you Click, Domino and rpt.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 10, 2015)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shot Paolo.
> ...



Add me to the complements. That's one mighty catch!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Mar 10, 2015)

Took this on a trip to Hokkaido, in January 2013.
-r


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 10, 2015)

I was getting some more practice shooting the 7D2 with the 300mm f/2.8L in my back yard when a young Hawk took a liking to my equipment and posed for me. This is a full resolution crop. I'm not sure if this is a young Harrier or a young Goshawk. It would be obvious if they were adults.


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 10, 2015)

Here are a few of my recent photos.


----------



## dolina (Mar 10, 2015)

Blue Paradise Flycatcher (Terpsiphone cyanescens) by alabang, on Flickr

Framed in camera, no crop. Best viewed full screen on a Retina Display

The blue paradise flycatcher (Terpsiphone cyanescens) is a species of bird in the Monarchidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.

It is mainly found in the understory of lowland primary and secondary forests, however populations are likely to be declining owing to habitat loss.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_paradise_flycatcher

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coron,_Palawan


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2015)

Another great shot Paolo. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 10, 2015)

dolina, wonderful. Any chance you'd share what's going into making this quality of shot and others similar. Sure wish we could do some model swaps!  Alberta is very barren in March.

Jack


----------



## dolina (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks click and Jack.

Not a dis to Photoshop but I do not use it. I use the now discontinued Apple Aperture 3.6.

When I can locate it I will share with you a photo of a friend shooting the same photo at the same shooting position.




Blue-eared Kingfisher (Alcedo meninting) 1) by alabang, on Flickr

Framed in camera, no crop. Best viewed full screen on a Retina Display at the following sites below

https://www.flickr.com/photos/alabang/16601152488/

https://500px.com/photo/101525589/blue-eared-kingfisher-%28alcedo-meninting%29-by-paolo-dolina

The blue-eared kingfisher (Alcedo meninting) is found in Asia, ranging across the Indian subcontinent and Southeast Asia. It is found mainly in dense shaded forests where it hunts in small streams. It is darker crowned, with darker rufous underparts and lacking the rufous ear stripe of the common kingfisher (Alcedo atthis) which is found in more open habitats. A number of subspecies have been described that differ in measurement and colour shade. Adult males have an all dark bill while females have a reddish lower mandible.

This 16 centimetres (6.3 in) long kingfisher is almost identical to the common kingfisher (Alcedo atthis) but is distinguished by the blue ear coverts, darker and more intense cobalt-blue upperparts with richer rufous under parts. The juvenile blue-eared kingfisher has rufous ear-coverts as in the common kingfisher but it usually shows some mottling on the throat and upper breast which disappears when the bird reaches adulthood. Young birds have a reddish bill with whitish tips.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue-eared_kingfisher

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coron,_Palawan

Settings: 1/320 f/5.6 800mm ISO 2,500


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2015)

Beautiful bird. Lovely shot Paolo.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 12, 2015)

I love it when Dolina post's, they’re always spectacular and highly colourful, great work Dolina


----------



## JoeKerslake (Mar 12, 2015)

Modest little pigeon.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm desperate. Here's one that's kind of colorful. 

Jack


----------



## dolina (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you Click and Jock.

Great images Joe and Jack




Palawan flowerpecker (Prionochilus plateni) by alabang, on Flickr

Framed in camera, no crop. Best viewed full screen on a Retina Display at the following sites below

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alabang/16791968842/in/photostream/lightbox/

http://500px.com/photo/101563979/palawan-flowerpecker-(prionochilus-plateni)-by-paolo-dolina

The Palawan flowerpecker (Prionochilus plateni) is a species of bird in the Dicaeidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.

Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

The scientific name commemorates the German zoologist Carl Constantin Platen.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palawan_flowerpecker

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coron,_Palawan


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2015)

dolina, I'm almost tempted to change my residence. The tropics sure have beautiful birds and at least one great bird photographer!

Jack


----------



## icassell (Mar 13, 2015)

Great Egret
Santee Lakes, CA


----------



## icassell (Mar 13, 2015)

Brown Pelican
La Jolla, CA


----------



## icassell (Mar 13, 2015)

Northern Pintail
San Diego, CA


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice pictures, icassell. Well done.


----------



## icassell (Mar 13, 2015)

Marbled Godwit
La Jolla, CA


----------



## icassell (Mar 13, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, icassell. Well done.



Thanks. I enjoy making portraits.


----------



## Northbird (Mar 13, 2015)

Canon 7D MK I, 600 F4 MK II, 1.4TC MK II. 




Sandhill crane (Grus canadensis) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice shot, Northbird.


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2015)

*Graylag Goose*

Rarely found with migrating Canada Goose populations, these primarily Russian geese sometimes cross-breed. There are a few that follow a population of Canada Goose to City Park in Denver, and they can often be found around Duck Lake, a breeding ground for Double Crested Cormorants.


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Handheld









And, as a friend put it when I showed her this:






"It's a little bit of you in the birds eye view!" - Referring to my dark silhouetted figure reflected in the birds eye.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2015)

Since I now have a wider lens I thought I'd post a shot of my "observatory" that some of you have had an interest in. It's a real shanty being about 1/3 of a small barn attic (maybe 6'X8'). The actual observatory as seen above is 28" square with a two way mirror to the side of the camera opening. At the base of the mirror is a seed tray so I can observe a bird 2" away on occasion (woodpeckers have chipped away at the edge)! The 1D IV is just visible on a Jobu inverted gimbal. 

A cheap TV and video camera (taped to the mirror) alert me to the arrival of a visitor while I'm in the chair _reading_ and there is a heater to take some of the chill off on a cold winter day. I stand on a cut down stool when there is action. My plan is to add shooting openings with mirror on 3 sides and a simple small door on the other. I enter via a trap door from a ladder where this shot is taken from.

There is a boot with camouflage material that shrouds the lens but sometimes it can be a little cold on the hands if the wind is blowing. On the coldest days the electric heater will be positioned right at my toes. There is a 12" diameter hollow stump with 4" hole (nesting box) for a hopeful tenant off to the right, mounted on the roof. Rent is free. 

Trouble is it's so cozy (styro insulation) that I can be caught napping at times! 

Jack


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2015)

That's a pretty awesome setup, Jack! What luxury!  I usually have to rough it out in the cold and wind and snow to get my shots this time of year. It's suddenly warmed up though, so maybe my birding in the near future will be less bone-cracking cold.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Jack. 
That looks like a fabulous setup, a cheap TV tuned to the favourite channel! ;D occasionally used to spot birds. ;D ;D
Looks like you need some sort of chair suspended from your hide so you don't have to stand on a stool! 
Keep up the good work. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Since I now have a wider lens I thought I'd post a shot of my "observatory" that some of you have had an interest in. It's a real shanty being about 1/3 of a small barn attic (maybe 6'X8'). The actual observatory as seen above is 28" square with a two way mirror to the side of the camera opening. At the base of the mirror is a seed tray so I can observe a bird 2" away on occasion (woodpeckers have chipped away at the edge)! The 1D IV is just visible on a Jobu inverted gimbal.
> 
> A cheap TV and video camera (taped to the mirror) alert me to the arrival of a visitor while I'm in the chair _reading_ and there is a heater to take some of the chill off on a cold winter day. I stand on a cut down stool when there is action. My plan is to add shooting openings with mirror on 3 sides and a simple small door on the other. I enter via a trap door from a ladder where this shot is taken from.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2015)

Jon, you and I are in the same boat in winter but your spring will be sooner!

Graham, you have hit it on the head. 

How I've mulled over what would work for sitting! Yes it's possible but everything I think of is clumsy and potentially seriously in the road for banging into. It's pretty cramped up there, especially when a second person happens to be included (can only fully stand in the center). One thing one can't fall backwards since the enclosure is at most 6" back and the edges of the roof are there, about 2" as a ledge for one's arms so it's a good stand, not to mention needing considerable latitude to operate the gimbal. Maybe someone has a spare robotic arm they'd like to donate. 

Now there is another small barn that's bigger and it's more back in the bush and ......

Alas it's full of old Ford Falcon parts (actually so is this one). 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Mar 14, 2015)

Jack,
Very nice setup for a hide. Just like home. Lots of opportunities to shoot birds. Look forward to more bird shots from you.
-r


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2015)

Great setup, Jack.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 14, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Since I now have a wider lens I thought I'd post a shot of my "observatory" that some of you have had an interest in. It's a real shanty being about 1/3 of a small barn attic (maybe 6'X8'). The actual observatory as seen above is 28" square with a two way mirror to the side of the camera opening. At the base of the mirror is a seed tray so I can observe a bird 2" away on occasion (woodpeckers have chipped away at the edge)! The 1D IV is just visible on a Jobu inverted gimbal.
> 
> A cheap TV and video camera (taped to the mirror) alert me to the arrival of a visitor while I'm in the chair _reading_ and there is a heater to take some of the chill off on a cold winter day. I stand on a cut down stool when there is action. My plan is to add shooting openings with mirror on 3 sides and a simple small door on the other. I enter via a trap door from a ladder where this shot is taken from.
> 
> ...



Jack,
Don't forget to add a small refrigerator + beers for summer time.

I like it


----------



## jrista (Mar 14, 2015)

*Mallard Portrait*


Loved the reflections in this one. He was right at the limit of my close focus range, so detail was extremely high, yet the image has kind of a softer feel to it.


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro 2


----------



## candyman (Mar 14, 2015)

Those small birds....they are fast! I am new to this. I started this week with the small birds.
My location was a hiding hut. I came there at 06:00 am. Way too early, it was still dark. But I had time to install myself. It was about 1 degree Celcius. I was happy to have some warm coffee with me.
Anyway, I setup my 5D MKIII and the new 100-400 II. My first big test for this lens. I tought I needed the extender (1.4xIII) but most of the birds were pretty close. The f/5.6 was tough early in the morning. At around 08:00 I could go down to 800 ISO and using the tripod with slower shutterspeed. About 9:30 things became better for ISO and shutterspeed. 
I loved this type of photography! Though there was a small bird - I think he suffered from ADHD - and flying constantly against the window and ticking. I am sure he knew I was there or got an assignment from he friends/family to wake me up so I would put some birdfood for them :


----------



## candyman (Mar 14, 2015)

The *Eurasian nuthatch* or *wood nuthatch*


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2015)

I really like your first picture, candyman. Well done.


----------



## dabsond (Mar 14, 2015)

Here is mine. A Downy Woodpecker at Eastern Neck NWR, MD.


----------



## candyman (Mar 14, 2015)

Click said:


> I really like your first picture, candyman. Well done.




Thanks Click! I really do appriciate it.


----------



## candyman (Mar 14, 2015)

*The European robin* (Erithacus rubecula)


----------



## candyman (Mar 14, 2015)

*The hawfinch* (Coccothraustes coccothraustes)


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2015)

candyman said:


> *The European robin* (Erithacus rubecula)



Lovely shot. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2015)

What a flurry of great shots everyone!

Dylan777, the birds up here don't care for beer, unless it's what they cultivate themselves under the berry trees but there probably are some treats from the fridge they'd enjoy!

candyman, that looks like a very promising set up - the results will come.

Jack


----------



## candyman (Mar 14, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> What a flurry of great shots everyone!
> 
> Dylan777, the birds up here don't care for beer, unless it's what they cultivate themselves under the berry trees but there probably are some treats from the fridge they'd enjoy!
> 
> ...




I hope so!
I so much enjoyed it. I wished I could do it next week again. But first I will do some urbexphotography next weekend. After that I will go for fox photography only, And then back to birds


----------



## candyman (Mar 14, 2015)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > *The European robin* (Erithacus rubecula)
> ...




Thanks click. I am working on it


----------



## Northbird (Mar 14, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Northbird.



They are lovely, entertaining birds Click.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 14, 2015)

*Barrow's Goldeneye*

7D and 100-400mm

Very unusual in my area, definitely a lifer. I have been scanning Common Goldeneye flocks for the last 4 years looking for the odd Barrow’s. Finally paid off !


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 15, 2015)

Dark-Eyed Junco



Dark-Eyed Junco © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Dark-Eyed Junco




Beautiful picture. Well done Keith.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2015)

IslanderMV, good for you! 

Jack


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 15, 2015)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Dark-Eyed Junco
> ...



Thanks  I think the DOF is like 1/8" @ f5.0 with the 1.4x on the 300 2.8 & crop sensor 50D. (ISO 400)


----------



## triggermike (Mar 15, 2015)

Red-bellied Wood pecker and Blue Heron


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 15, 2015)

White Headed Woodpecker



White Headed Woodpecker © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Mar 15, 2015)

candyman said:


> *The hawfinch* (Coccothraustes coccothraustes)


to quote Charlie sheen.


#winning


----------



## candyman (Mar 15, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Dark-Eyed Junco


Beautiful sharp shot Keith. Well done


----------



## candyman (Mar 15, 2015)

dolina said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > *The hawfinch* (Coccothraustes coccothraustes)
> ...


Thanks Paolo


----------



## candyman (Mar 15, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> White Headed Woodpecker




That is a nice catch with the insect in his mouth. 


This is my next goal; to catch birds in a more different setting - daily live or special position - next to small bif


----------



## candyman (Mar 15, 2015)

IslanderMV said:


> *Barrow's Goldeneye*
> 
> 7D and 100-400mm
> 
> Very unusual in my area, definitely a lifer. I have been scanning Common Goldeneye flocks for the last 4 years looking for the odd Barrow’s. Finally paid off !




Lovely series Jeff. I especially like the second photo.


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> White Headed Woodpecker




Very nice capture, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks Click and candyman


----------



## jrista (Mar 15, 2015)

*American Coot*


This time of year, the Coots show up again. Coots are hilarious waterfowl. Chickens of the swamp, they just GOBBLE down aquatic weeds at a phenomenal rate. Such a rate that you can often catch them coughing to clear their throats, they chug it all down so fast! 


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro 2


----------



## candyman (Mar 15, 2015)

jrista said:


> *American Coot*
> 
> 
> This time of year, the Coots show up again. Coots are hilarious waterfowl. Chickens of the swamp, they just GOBBLE down aquatic weeds at a phenomenal rate. Such a rate that you can often catch them coughing to clear their throats, they chug it all down so fast!
> ...


Lovely photo Jon


About your Jobu Pro2: did you choose this one also because the adjustment knobs are not at the same side? How does it operate while being busy with your subjects? (I mean because the 2 knobs are not at the same side of the gimbal)
Appreciate your field-experience. Thanks


----------



## jrista (Mar 15, 2015)

candyman said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > *American Coot*
> ...




Thanks. 


I haven't noticed any issue with the knobs being as they are. Yes, you do have to move your shutter hand, but in general I keep the tension just slightly tight, and I really don't adjust it much. Only when I lock it down to move, usually...I rarely ever adjust it when I'm actually shooting.


If I were to make a choice today about what to buy, I might not even consider a standard gimbal. they are quite large, bulky, etc. I am thinking a Mongoose M3.6 would be a simpler yet still totally effective alternative.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON EOS 7 + 100-400 L

GIPETO


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON EOS 7 +100-400L
WHITE GROUSE OF SCOTLAND


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON 7 + 100-400 L
PUFFIN


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2015)

Beautiful series, GP Masserano. I especially like the Puffin. Welcome to CR


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON 7 + 100-400L

OCCHIONE


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON 7 + 100-400 L
PIVIERE TORTOLINO


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON 7 + 300 2,8L
PETTAZZURRO ORIENTALE


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

CANON 7 + 300 2,8 L

FENICOTTERI

FALCO PELLEGRINO


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 15, 2015)

MANY THANKS AND BEST WISHES! 
I VISIT REGULARLY* CR* AND I APPRECIATE THAT VERY MUCH.

CANON 400 5.6 L + CANON EOS 3 ( SCANNED SLIDE)
POIANA


----------



## candyman (Mar 15, 2015)

jrista said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...




I just googled it. I didn't know about the Mongoose. [/size]It looks like it can do the same as the gimbal: rotation left/right and up/down. (I watched an online video)Looks like the advantage is weight. And the size seems to be convenient as well. Good for travelling.For the moment it looks like they don't offer it in my country. I will do some more research about it. I am about to spent some money (again - I love photography) for a gimbal (or a-like) since it is so helpful while shooting birds.Thanks for your reaction and explanation.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2015)

Jon, I removed the lower swing arm off my Jobu and it works just fine given the lens mounts rotate. It works really great with the 300 2.8. A little less weight and bulk and easier to deal with.

Jack


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 15, 2015)

Osprey mates.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 16, 2015)

PropeNonComposMentis said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > Osprey mates.
> ...



@PropeNonComposMentis - I'm humbled by your compliment but trust me, I can definitely take a bad shot. For every good one I post there are at least....well, let's just leave it at that.

Even as much as I'm personally pleased by the compositional opportunity this shot presented, it has it's problems. I had a 70-200 on a full frame 5D3 so they don't come close to filling the frame, therefore I had to crop a bit. And just before the male swooped in to the nest I had turned a dial the wrong way and totally fouled up my settings so I was completely blowing the entire frame to pure white. I was right in the middle of getting my exposure settings squared away when I saw him coming toward the nest and had to shoot but I was still at f2.8. I focused on the nest but at 1:1 crop you can tell it's definitely not as sharp as it should be.

The foliage at the bottom of the frame is just the limitations of the geography where I was standing. There were the tops of shorter trees between me and them that were in the frame no matter what I did. And I was standing on a tiny point of land sticking way out in the water with really no place else to move for a different angle. His arrival at the nest happened so fast I really couldn't have moved to improve my angle anyway.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 16, 2015)

gbchriste said:


> PropeNonComposMentis said:
> 
> 
> > gbchriste said:
> ...



gbchriste, I've seen very nice shots of yours and was a little puzzled but this explanation clears up everything. Sometimes in spite of our best intentions it just doesn't work out that well. I too would have been every bit as enthused as you in getting the shot and equally disappointed it hadn't worked the way I planned. I have only ever shot an Osprey from further away and never been in a situation as thrilling as yours, at least not yet but I'm aiming at it in May.

Jack


----------



## dcm (Mar 16, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Jon, I removed the lower swing arm off my Jobu and it works just fine given the lens mounts rotate. It works really great with the 300 2.8. A little less weight and bulk and easier to deal with.
> 
> Jack



I did the same with the Jobu Jr that holds my Tamron 150-600. The only issue with this approach is the lens centerline is offset from the center of the pivot base of the Jobu by 1.5". This doesn't cause me any problems that i am aware of. The Mongoose would appear to have a similar issue, depending on your foot height and barrel diameter. The RRS PG-02 mechansim allows you to compensate for foot height and diameter of the lens barrel.


----------



## procentje20 (Mar 16, 2015)

Had a nice morning walk through nature recently. Birds came so close I had to switch off the AF limiter on my Tamron.




Blue tit by Procentjetwintig, on Flickr




Eurasian wren by Procentjetwintig, on Flickr




European Robin by Procentjetwintig, on Flickr


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 16, 2015)

Svassi in amore

Canon eos 7 + 100-400L


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 16, 2015)

White Heron

Cinciarella

Red grouse of Scotland


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 16, 2015)

Got the 'evil eye' as I crept closer



Osprey fish lunch- looking at me by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2015)

Very nice series GP Masserano. Well done.


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Got the 'evil eye' as I crept closer



Great shot Keith.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 16, 2015)

Who says the 100-400mm II is soft and the autofocus on the 7D2 doesn't work? Taken yesterday at Otmoor, near "the other place". And, I can't resist ratty taken with the 5DIII and 300mm f/2.8 II to show what sharp reallly is (I rushed out without the TC last week).


----------



## DavidGMiles (Mar 17, 2015)

I recently had the massive pleasure of spending a bit of time in the company of some Great Grey Owls in Finland, expertly guided by Petri & Antti of Finnature, I have hundreds of shots to go through, but we will start with this one, a wild Great Grey Owl sits observing it's surroundings on the glistening snow

Canon 7DII coupled to a Canon EF 200-400 TC L lens, shooting in manual mode - spot metered - ISO 400 - 286 mm focal length - f4 - 1/5000


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2015)

Very nice. I just signed up to your site.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2015)

DavidGMiles said:


> I recently had the massive pleasure of spending a bit of time in the company of some Great Grey Owls in Finland, expertly guided by Petri & Antti of Finnature, I have hundreds of shots to go through, but we will start with this one, a wild Great Grey Owl sits observing it's surroundings on the glistening snow
> 
> Canon 7DII coupled to a Canon EF 200-400 TC L lens, shooting in manual mode - spot metered - ISO 400 - 286 mm focal length - f4 - 1/5000




Lovely shot, David.


----------



## DavidGMiles (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks (on both scores)


----------



## jrista (Mar 17, 2015)

*Bufflehead*


This was a pretty distant shot, bit out of range even of a 1200mm lens. Constantly changing lighting burnt the highlights a bit as well...but, too tough to pass up an opportunity to photograph a Bufflehead. The _bling bois_ of the duck world, these beauties sport a colorful, iridescent wrap of feathers to attract the ladies. 


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro2


----------



## rpt (Mar 18, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Bufflehead*
> 
> 
> This was a pretty distant shot, bit out of range even of a 1200mm lens. Constantly changing lighting burnt the highlights a bit as well...but, too tough to pass up an opportunity to photograph a Bufflehead. The _bling bois_ of the duck world, these beauties sport a colorful, iridescent wrap of feathers to attract the ladies.
> ...


Nice one Jon.


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 18, 2015)

Oddly enough we have a flock of Canada geese that has taken up permanent residence here on the Northwest Florida Gulf Coast. They showed up a few years ago and just never went home. They are part of a large group of various aquatic birds that show up at the same spot every evening to be fed by a couple of ladies that come and throw out corn, fruit, old bread, etc. I know wild life purists would object but it does make them quite docile and approachable. This is shot with a 70-200 2.8L II. I cropped in to the frame a little bit but mainly for compositional purposes as there was just a little bit of dead space at the bottom right of the frame I wanted to get rid of.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice shots all!

Although a lot of the snow is gone I'm still stuck with nothing much so I resorted to chickadees again today for a break from my house repairs!  There aren't even many chickadees showing up for treats. I'm guessing there are better treats out in the bush now.

gbchriste, there are so many C G that they've opened a spring hunting season on them up here in Alberta, so maybe just persuade all of them to stay in Florida!

Jack


----------



## candyman (Mar 18, 2015)

*The bullfinch*, common bullfinch or Eurasian bullfinch (Pyrrhula pyrrhula) - MALE


5D MKIII and 100-400 II


----------



## Murilo_mms (Mar 18, 2015)

600mm /// f/8 /// 1/400 /// ISO 1250




600mm /// f/10 /// 1/400 /// ISO 2500




600mm /// f/9 /// 1/400 /// ISO 2000




600mm /// f/11 /// 1/400 /// ISO 1600


----------



## AlanF (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice photos Jack. I have to take blue and great tits, our equivalent of chickadees, in these lean times. What camera did you use?


----------



## sedwards (Mar 19, 2015)

i have been trying to figure out photoshop and camera raw for editing but its going at a snails pace lol. here is a female cardinal i tried to clean up a little , it was way over exposed


IMG_2086 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2015)

candyman said:


> *The bullfinch*, common bullfinch or Eurasian bullfinch (Pyrrhula pyrrhula) - MALE
> 
> 
> 5D MKIII and 100-400 II



Very nice shot. Well done candyman.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2015)

Alan I used the 6D because I was short of light but here is one today with the 1D4.

It's got one advantage - 8000th rather than 4000th and one big disadvantage, the noise at ISO 1250. The motion of a chickadee appears to benefit from the highest shutter speed but even with fill flash I couldn't get as much DOF as I need with the focus uncertainty.

I also can't explain why this conversion to JPG using DPP produces such an ugly blotchy background when the RAW looks much better.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2015)

Now that the chickadee is posted the JPG looks more normal than the JPG on my computer. Anyone have any experience with something like what I've described?

Jack


----------



## candyman (Mar 19, 2015)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > *The bullfinch*, common bullfinch or Eurasian bullfinch (Pyrrhula pyrrhula) - MALE
> ...



Thank you Click. It is always nice to see such colored birds in nature.


----------



## chauncey (Mar 20, 2015)

Swans...created from smoke.


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2015)

Nicely done, chauncey.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 20, 2015)

Camargue 2015


----------



## Viper28 (Mar 21, 2015)

AvGod - European Robin - Erithacus rubecula

AvGod is a bit of a legend. He lives on one of the hill locations in Mid-Wales used for aircraft photography. It is said he always appears just before a jet arrives, hence a Aviation God. In reality their are a "squadron" of AvGods, all well fed on everything from sandwich crumbs to mars bars by the bored photographers waiting for that jet to appear!


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2015)

Lovely shot, Simon.


----------



## Northbird (Mar 21, 2015)

Excellent shot of the European Robin Simon.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 21, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Excellent shot of the European Robin Simon.



Me too! Very appealing.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Mar 22, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent shot of the European Robin Simon.
> ...


+1

Lovely!


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 22, 2015)

Svasso piccolo (2)
Lui' verde
Porciglione


----------



## GP.Masserano (Mar 22, 2015)

Oca granaiola


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2015)

Great shots, GP Masserano. Nicely done.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 22, 2015)

Off to Paphos in Cyprus tomorrow for a spot of bird photography. I am taking the 5DIII + 300/2.8 + 2xTC and my wife the 7DII + 100-400mm II. The 5DIII + 300/2.8 + 2xTC is carefully packed as hand luggage for the Ryanair flight. Here is a reminder for me of what that combo can do (dunnock, little egret, robin).


----------



## AlanF (Mar 22, 2015)

Green Sandpiper, also taken on the same day as the three portraits.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 22, 2015)

rpt said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Northbird said:
> ...



Gorgeous!


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 22, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Off to Paphos in Cyprus tomorrow for a spot of bird photography. I am taking the 5DIII + 300/2.8 + 2xTC and my wife the 7DII + 100-400mm II. The 5DIII + 300/2.8 + 2xTC is carefully packed as hand luggage for the Ryanair flight. Here is a reminder for me of what that combo can do (dunnock, little egret, robin).



Fantastic shots. Such great feather detail and color.


----------



## Haphazard (Mar 23, 2015)

Snowy Owl at its daytime roost in northern Virginia. Taken on March 16.


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice shot, Haphazard.


----------



## dolina (Mar 23, 2015)

So many wonderful images. Pls post more guys. 




Ashy Drongo (Dicrurus leucophaeus) by alabang, on Flickr

Best viewed full screen on a Retina Display at flickr and 500px

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alabang/16686988509/

https://500px.com/photo/102370503/ashy-drongo-(dicrurus-leucophaeus)-by-paolo-dolina

The Ashy Drongo (Dicrurus leucophaeus) is a species of bird in the drongo family Dicruridae. It is found widely distributed across South and Southeast Asia with several populations that vary in the shade of grey, migration patterns and in the size or presence of a white patch around the eye.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashy_drongo

Location http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coron,_Palawan


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2015)

Very nice shot. Well done Paolo.


----------



## candyman (Mar 23, 2015)

dolina said:


> So many wonderful images. Pls post more guys.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...



A wonderful photo Paolo. Love the additional info. Thanks!


----------



## icassell (Mar 23, 2015)

Brown Pelican
La Jolla, CA


----------



## icassell (Mar 23, 2015)

Brown Pelican
La Jolla, CA


----------



## dolina (Mar 23, 2015)

Ashy-Fronted Bulbul (Pycnonotus cinereifrons) by alabang, on Flickr

Framed in camera, no crop. Best viewed full screen on a Retina Display at the following sites below

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alabang/16287860403/in/photostream/lightbox/

http://500px.com/photo/102691505/ashy-fronted-bulbul-%28pycnonotus-cinereifrons%29-by-paolo-dolina

The Ashy-Fronted Bulbul (Pycnonotus cinereifrons) is a species of songbird in the Pycnonotidae family. It is endemic to Palawan Island in the Philippines. Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests. It previously was considered a subspecies of the olive-winged bulbul.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashy-fronted_bulbul

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coron,_Palawan


----------



## AlanF (Mar 23, 2015)

dolina said:


> The Ashy Drongo (Dicrurus leucophaeus) is a species of bird in the drongo family Dicruridae. It is found widely distributed across South and Southeast Asia with several populations that vary in the shade of grey, migration patterns and in the size or presence of a white patch around the eye.
> 
> Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ashy_drongo
> 
> Location http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coron,_Palawan



Drongo is Australian slang for a "no-hoper" or fool.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Alan, now I know which bird I should be identified with, at least other than the extinct dodo!

Jack


----------



## Canonian (Mar 23, 2015)

Raven VS Husky

Hi people

Here is a photo that i took with my Canon 500mm MK1 ;D i was just practising with BIF and came away with a few Raven's Predominantly all that we have here in Iqaluit,NU,Canada at this time of the year but they are great for Practicing on and learning with the 500mm. ;D


----------



## Omar H (Mar 23, 2015)

Red-Tailed Hawk in the Sonoran desert.



2015-03 17 by Omar H, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 24, 2015)

Canonian, based on this there should be some good shots coming in the future!

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2015)

Omar H said:


> Red-Tailed Hawk in the Sonoran desert.




Nice shot, Omar.


----------



## dolina (Mar 24, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Drongo is Australian slang for a "no-hoper" or fool.


Thank you Alan.

Bulbul in Filipino is slang for "pubic hair".


----------



## LSeries (Mar 24, 2015)

Jackdaw 4 by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2015)

I like your picture, LSeries. Nicely done.


----------



## crb595 (Mar 24, 2015)

Mourning Dove on the first day of Spring - not happy about the snow.


----------



## dolina (Mar 25, 2015)

Now that's what you cal a portriat. Well done LSeries.

Nice image crb595




Zitting Cisticola (Cisticola juncidis) by alabang, on Flickr

The frame is purposed for a 20-inch by 30-inch or larger printed surface.

Framed in camera, no crop. Best viewed full screen on your device display at the following sites below

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alabang/16889465666/in/photostream/lightbox/

http://500px.com/photo/102763633/zitting-cisticola-(cisticola-juncidis)-by-paolo-dolina

The zitting cisticola or streaked fantail warbler (Cisticola juncidis), is widely distributed Old World warbler whose breeding range includes southern Europe, Africa (outside the deserts and rainforest), and southern Asia down to northern Australia. A small bird found mainly in grasslands, it is best identified by its rufous rump, lacks any gold on the collar and the brownish tail is tipped with white. During the breeding season, males have a zigzagging flight display accompanied by regular "zitting" calls that has been likened to repeated snips of a scissor. They build their pouch nest suspended within a clump of grass.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zitting_cisticola

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Rice_Research_Institute

Settings: 1/320 f/5.6 800mm ISO 100


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2015)

Lovely image, Paolo.


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 26, 2015)

LSeries said:


> - Corvus monedula -



Superb shot, LSeries!
I'm quite fond of Jackdaws myself.


----------



## ERHP (Mar 26, 2015)

A Steller's Jay stopped to pose for moment under the early morning overcast sky.


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2015)

Great shot. Well done ERHP


----------



## candyman (Mar 26, 2015)

ERHP said:


> A Steller's Jay stopped to pose for moment under the early morning overcast sky.



Wonderful photo. Well done!


----------



## rpt (Mar 26, 2015)

candyman said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > A Steller's Jay stopped to pose for moment under the early morning overcast sky.
> ...


+1

Lovely picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2015)

Same old but a different pose.

Jack


----------



## chauncey (Mar 28, 2015)

An egret done with smoke


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2015)

chauncey said:


> An egret done with smoke




Cool image. Well done chauncey.


----------



## Al Chemist (Mar 28, 2015)

Some of my favorites.


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2015)

Al Chemist said:


> Some of my favorites.



Very nice series. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Al Chemist (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you Click. I made a Kestrel nesting box a few years ago because we live in the country. We have had several mating pairs during that time.


----------



## Al Chemist (Mar 28, 2015)

Here are a few more. I do apply vignetting if the background is fairly plain. The pheasant picture was taken through a double pane window...only the "best" in filters. LOL


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 28, 2015)

Al Chemist said:


> Here are a few more. I do apply vignetting if the background is fairly plain. The pheasant picture was taken through a double pane window...only the "best" in filters. LOL



Very nice closeups !
The Kestrel was very cool.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 28, 2015)

Possibly the first *Piping Plover* (male) to return this breeding season in Mass.
Good light but horrible conditions - very windy - had to get my back to wind and also get the angle to the sun favorable. Wind chill below freezing. 
Shot at 1600th to minimize camera shake. 400mm - 7D


----------



## Al Chemist (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks IslanderMV. The poor plover is atilt with the wind. We have lots of wind where I live in Idaho...it makes it tough to take photos! You poor souls suffered a very nasty winter this year!


----------



## Chisox2335 (Mar 29, 2015)

A couple from my Safari


----------



## Constantine (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2015)

There may be hope for me out here in Alberta, the odd new bird is finally showing up! Looks more like a fall scene. Beginning to get used to my 1D4 with 300 X2 - quite a weight for hand holding.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2015)

Chisox2335 said:


> A couple from my Safari




Very nice pictures. I really like the last one.


----------



## chauncey (Mar 29, 2015)

> Cool image. Well done chauncey.


I congratulate you sir on your superb taste in objects d'art. ;D


----------



## Chisox2335 (Mar 29, 2015)

Click said:


> Chisox2335 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple from my Safari
> ...



Thank you click. Liked using the 500 I rented so much I bought one


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 29, 2015)

Testing out my 100-400 mrk II


----------



## candyman (Mar 29, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Testing out my 100-400 mrk II


Nice photo. So, how do you like your 100-400II?


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 29, 2015)

candyman said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Testing out my 100-400 mrk II
> ...



I'll keep it. This will be my 70-200 f2.8 IS II replacement. I still like my 400mm f2.8 IS II for wildlife, somehow, the IQ from big white has more "pop" to it. Can't explain it


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 29, 2015)

chauncey said:


> An egret done with smoke



Really neat photo.
How do you do that?


----------



## chauncey (Mar 29, 2015)

> Really neat photo...How do you do that?


I simply peruse though several hundred smoke images until I see one, or more, that grabs at me 
(as in what might thatt be?).
Import in PS CC and manipulate them until the vision comes to fruition.

For me, the most difficult part comes with the color part...what seems to work the best.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 30, 2015)

chauncey said:


> > Really neat photo...How do you do that?
> 
> 
> I simply peruse though several hundred smoke images until I see one, or more, that grabs at me
> ...



Thanks


----------



## gary samples (Mar 31, 2015)

1Dx 
I just felt like posting something !


----------



## rpt (Mar 31, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> I just felt like posting something !


Lovely! I miss your posts. I'm sure many others do too.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 31, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> I just felt like posting something !



Hey Gary,

Welcome back...we all missed you. Hope you are doing well.
Beautiful photo! Hope to see more whenever you get the chance.
Cheers


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx
> I just felt like posting something !



Great shot Gary.


----------



## knkedlaya (Mar 31, 2015)

Birds during sunset is a composite image!!!


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2015)

knkedlaya said:


> Birds during sunset is a composite image!!!



Very nice series. Well done.


----------



## justawriter (Mar 31, 2015)

Was wandering on the North Dakota prairie with my Tamronosaurus Rex and got a couple of OK shots freehand of a horned lark, meadowlark and Canada or Cackling goose. Tamron 150-600, Canon 7D, ISO 200, 1/500, f/8 or 9


----------



## candyman (Mar 31, 2015)

knkedlaya said:


> Birds during sunset is a composite image!!!




Love them. Especially the second photo (sunset). This type of photo is on my list


----------



## knkedlaya (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks Candyman and Click. Inspired me to share some more...  Hope you like them... 
In the second image odd man out birdy was removed from the centre in PP. Rest, pretty much as is..


----------



## lion rock (Mar 31, 2015)

A repeat to the James River yesterday.
A juvenile bald eagle.
-r


----------



## kaswindell (Mar 31, 2015)

Caught sneaking out of the yard the other day.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 31, 2015)

Enjoying all the recent shots! Isn't that just like a turkey. 

Jack


----------



## Al Chemist (Mar 31, 2015)

All these great pictures, wow! Here is one of a wild turkey trying to impress the ladies.
The pheasant also is trying, but he never got a lady friend last year...and he was so manly.


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2015)

Al Chemist said:


> All these great pictures, wow! Here is one of a wild turkey trying to impress the ladies.
> The pheasant also is trying, but he never got a lady friend last year...and he was so manly.



Nice pictures, Al Chemist.


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2015)

knkedlaya said:


> Thanks Candyman and Click. Inspired me to share some more...  Hope you like them...
> In the second image odd man out birdy was removed from the centre in PP. Rest, pretty much as is..



Of course we like them.  I especially like the last picture. Keep posting.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 31, 2015)

A few portraits from the Cyprus trip: cattle egret in breeding plumage, lesser kestrel and a hoopoe.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 1, 2015)

Click said:


> Al Chemist said:
> 
> 
> > All these great pictures, wow! Here is one of a wild turkey trying to impress the ladies.
> ...



+1


----------



## Al Chemist (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you serendipity and click. You are very encouraging.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 1, 2015)

AlanF said:


> A few portraits from the Cyprus trip: cattle egret in breeding plumage, lesser kestrel and a hoopoe.



Great shots - the Hoopoe is really cool.


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2015)

IslanderMV said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > A few portraits from the Cyprus trip: cattle egret in breeding plumage, lesser kestrel and a hoopoe.
> ...



+1 8) Nicely done Alan.


----------



## Mr Bean (Apr 2, 2015)

Yellow Tailed Black Cockatoo feeding on the Banksia in my front garden this morning.
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC


----------



## kirkcha (Apr 2, 2015)

Praire Falcon


----------



## Skatol (Apr 2, 2015)

kirkcha said:


> Praire Falcon


Sweet capture, perfect timing!


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2015)

Skatol said:


> kirkcha said:
> 
> 
> > Praire Falcon
> ...



+1 Well done kirkcha


----------



## jhwsfla (Apr 2, 2015)

Saw this SandHill Crane last weekend following mom and dad around


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2015)

What a baby, what feet, great shot.

Jack


----------



## candc (Apr 3, 2015)

The herons are showing up at the rookeries here so its a good time to watch and photograph them in a different setting. I really enjoy seeing them up in the treetops.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice shots candc.


----------



## mpeeps (Apr 3, 2015)

Florida is such a great place for easy bird photos!


----------



## candc (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks click, their beaks are orange and the plumage is dark and vivid now. Its a great time to get some shots of these good looking birds if you have a rookery close by.


----------



## triggermike (Apr 3, 2015)

Couple more from downnnnnn south . . . .


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi mpeeps. 
Very nice. Is the clarity of the water purely the effect go his shadow, or did you pp the haze to achieve this effect?

Cheers, Graham. 



mpeeps said:


> Florida is such a great place for easy bird photos!


----------



## candyman (Apr 3, 2015)

Some nice shots triggermike.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2015)

mpeeps said:


> Florida is such a great place for easy bird photos!



Beautiful bird. Very nice shot.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2015)

candyman said:


> Some nice shots triggermike.



+1 Nicely done.


----------



## candyman (Apr 3, 2015)

100-400 II + 5D MKIII


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2015)

Very nicely done candyman. I really like your first picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2015)

I thought we had spring when I saw our first robin a few days ago and then this! Another foot of snow.

Jack


----------



## candyman (Apr 3, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nicely done candyman. I really like your first picture.




Thanks click. I noticed that also bigger birds can be fast. But in this case it was like she felt to do a pose


----------



## candyman (Apr 3, 2015)

The great tit (Parus major)


----------



## triggermike (Apr 3, 2015)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Some nice shots triggermike.
> ...



Thanks all.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 3, 2015)

candyman said:


> The great tit (Parus major)



Very nice series candyman.


----------



## candyman (Apr 3, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > The great tit (Parus major)
> ...




Thanks Dylan!


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 3, 2015)

Been a while since I posted in this thread. I've had some focus issues (of varying kind), and been out trying to get Short-toed treecreeper and a handful of others. If we're lucky a few shots will remain on this side of the trashcan and end up attached to a post in a day or two.

Sincerely,
/Subpar Everything


----------



## sedwards (Apr 3, 2015)

it finally warmed up today witha almost no wind so i was able to get to my favorite spot where there is a lot of bird action.
here are a few from this morning
70d 400f 5.6 + 1.4II extender .taped pins and autofucus works pretty good. it hunts sometimes but it works


IMG_3982 by sedwards679, on Flickr


IMG_3919 by sedwards679, on Flickr


IMG_3911 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2015)

Beautiful series, Stuart.


----------



## candyman (Apr 4, 2015)

sedwards said:


> it finally warmed up today witha almost no wind so i was able to get to my favorite spot where there is a lot of bird action.
> <snip>




Just love them. Well done.


----------



## candyman (Apr 4, 2015)

The hawfinch (Coccothraustes coccothraustes)


----------



## Northbird (Apr 4, 2015)

7D Mk II, 600 F4 II, shot at dusk just as owl came out of daytime roost. ISO 1250, F4, 1/80s, + 1/3 EV




Long-eared owl (Asio otus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## LarryC1973 (Apr 4, 2015)

Very Nice work gentleman


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2015)

Very nice shot Larry.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm still on the fence about the 7D MK II. I could use the reach of the 1.6 crop, but I'm still not convinced the IQ and noise would be acceptable. I want the 1dx, and money is not the issue as much as making the correct decision regarding IQ, noise, and autofocus. Any help along these lines would be appreciated. I'm currently using my sons 1DX and 5D MK II and love different aspects of all 3 cameras. Would like to get one that fits most of my needs.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey LarryC1973,

I've just purchased the 1D4 for slightly less than the 7D2 and really like some of the pro features like exposure linked to focus point. I see few downsides to this camera other than its low light capability where noise can become a negative. After shooting 6D it is hard to accept this and I think that would hold true for the 7D2 to some extent. My plan is to use the 1D4 while I await a new body from Canon. My friend shots 1DX and we compare our birds a lot. My 6D holds its own in IQ pretty well but we know where it fails. Ultimately, I'll probably avoid crop and go FF pro but I'd like more MP than the 1DX for cropping. Can't say I love the weight though. PM me if you want to relate further.

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Apr 5, 2015)

frozen herons waiting for spring


IMG_4245 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 5, 2015)

sedwards said:


> it finally warmed up today witha almost no wind so i was able to get to my favorite spot where there is a lot of bird action.
> here are a few from this morning
> 70d 400f 5.6 + 1.4II extender .taped pins and autofucus works pretty good. it hunts sometimes but it works



Very nice sedwards


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 5, 2015)

candyman said:


> The hawfinch (Coccothraustes coccothraustes)



I like the feeling from this photo. Great capture candyman.

Looks like you enjoying your 100-400 mrk II


----------



## candyman (Apr 5, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > The hawfinch (Coccothraustes coccothraustes)
> ...


Thanks. Yes indeed. The 100-400 II is a great lens. I used to own the 70-300L but sold it for more reach. Plus, I can use my 1.4x (used it for my 70-200 f/2.8 IS II)

In coming weeks I plan to shoot some foxes and common snipes among other water birds. I will do that by laying on the ground. For that I use this combination of gear. It will be the first time with this combination... so I am curious how I will manage. And, of course I will post some results.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2015)

candyman said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



I'll now be following your lead in experimenting with a low lying version of what you've created. I like it's portability and ease of moving it around. Hope you take that as a complement!  You may not have seen my previous posting of my tree pod. The disadvantage is that it takes a minute or two to set it up or pull it off and of course a substantial tree is needed. 

Hope you don't end up with a pain in the neck.  Do you use some sort of cradle to hold your chest up such as hunters use? 

Jack


----------



## candyman (Apr 5, 2015)

<snip> <snip>



Jack Douglas said:


> I'll now be following your lead in experimenting with a low lying version of what you've created. I like it's portability and ease of moving it around. Hope you take that as a complement!  You may not have seen my previous posting of my tree pod. The disadvantage is that it takes a minute or two to set it up or pull it off and of course a substantial tree is needed.
> 
> Hope you don't end up with a pain in the neck.  Do you use some sort of cradle to hold your chest up such as hunters use?
> 
> Jack




The setup on the tree is a real interesting setup! And, you created it yourself. I have to disappoint you. I bought mine. But, yes it looks like a frying pan. I guess you can make it yourself. But you see....the connection platform that holds the gimbal is really solid. I am not sure if I would succeed myself creating such stable/solid solution.


It can be a problem laying for hours if you're not used to it. I practiced a few times. I remember my army days. Laying down in a shooting position. It is similar. But you're right. Mostly tension on the neck, elbows and lowerpart of the chest. So chest and elbows I will use support with clothing. The neck....practice, practice, practice....unless someone has a tip!


----------



## mistaspeedy (Apr 5, 2015)

Shot at 336mm F5.6 ISO 80 (on tripod).
That's about the best I could do with my cheap SX130IS.

I just sold that camera and got a used 20D + 50mm F1.8 lens, so the only birds I'll be shooting with that are swans at close range


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2015)

Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## ERHP (Apr 5, 2015)

Some interesting concepts to be sure. I've been looking at the beanbags for when I'm prone on the granite boulders in the mountains or the rocks along the river. Most of the time I can contort the TVC-34L tripod and get it where it needs to go but any real shift in position usually means repositioning everything. And I have gotten spoiled on the Wimberley's smooth pan/tilt, lol.

This Pacific Sloped Flycatcher kept me company off and on last Sunday at a small watering hole in the Cuyamaca State Park.


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2015)

Great shot, ERHP. Nicely done.


----------



## candyman (Apr 5, 2015)

Click said:


> Great shot, ERHP. Nicely done.


+1
Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's an idea I have for an alternate tripod - a tripod style stool with one of the legs extended up with a stud for a ball head or gimbal. Anyone seen/heard of such a thing? Me thinks it could be very useful and light. And dangerous if you have to quickly exit your stool while a heavy lens is attached. 

Jack


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's a portrait that a bird was so kind to leave for me. It flew into my front room window and left an amazing imprint! Don't worry, he flew away a little wiser than before. 8)


----------



## yavuz (Apr 5, 2015)

7DM2, 600 F4 İS II


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2015)

Very nice shot, yavuz. Welcome to CR


----------



## yavuz (Apr 5, 2015)

yavuz said:


> 7DM2, 600 F4 İS II


Hi to everybody.. my first shot here..


----------



## yavuz (Apr 5, 2015)

RUFOUS BUSH ROBİN
GOKSU,MERSİN,TURKEY


70D,500 F4 İS2


----------



## balvert (Apr 5, 2015)

Canon 6D with 400mm/f5.6


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2015)

balvert said:


> Canon 6D with 400mm/f5.6



Very nice capture. 8) Well done.


----------



## candyman (Apr 6, 2015)

yavuz said:


> 7DM2, 600 F4 İS II




Very nice details.


----------



## candyman (Apr 6, 2015)

balvert said:


> Canon 6D with 400mm/f5.6




Very nice shot. They always have this stern look, don't they...


----------



## GP.Masserano (Apr 6, 2015)

In my garden


----------



## GP.Masserano (Apr 6, 2015)

In my garden


----------



## Roger Doughty (Apr 6, 2015)

Taken with my new 400 DO ii lens. What a great lens. On par with my 800 and 500 ii


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> In my garden




Very nice shots. Well done.


----------



## Roger Doughty (Apr 6, 2015)

One more with the 400 DO ii


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2015)

Roger Doughty said:


> Taken with my new 400 DO ii lens. What a great lens. On par with my 800 and 500 ii



I really like this shot. Nicely done Roger.


----------



## Al Chemist (Apr 6, 2015)

Some more of my pictures...hope you like them!


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2015)

Al Chemist said:


> Some more of my pictures...hope you like them!



Very nice series. You should try a B&W version of the 3rd image. (Swan family)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 6, 2015)

Roger Doughty, I'd love to hear a little more of your assessment of that 400, especially relative to X1.4 and X2. In comparison to other birding lenses is there anything you don't like, etc.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 6, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Roger Doughty, I'd love to hear a little more of your assessment of that 400, especially relative to X1.4 and X2. In comparison to other birding lenses is there anything you don't like, etc.
> 
> Jack



+1. And on what body? Great shots.


----------



## Roger Doughty (Apr 6, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Roger Doughty, I'd love to hear a little more of your assessment of that 400, especially relative to X1.4 and X2. In comparison to other birding lenses is there anything you don't like, etc.
> 
> Jack



It behaves very much like the 500 ii relative to the 1.4 and 2.0 Tele converter. Resolution loss seems comparable .Not so much for the 800 and my In my opinion the 800 doesn't do well with a Tele converter. I use the 400 with both the 7d ii and the 1DX. The pictures I posted are with the 7D Mark ii to.Both bodies are a dream to use with this lens.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Roger,

Keep posting samples! Preferably with data such as with/wo converters, camera etc.

Jack


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 7, 2015)

Anna's Hummingbird 7D2 and 100-400 mark ii, cropped to 1540 pixels


----------



## DJD (Apr 7, 2015)

This is one of my favorite backyard buddies. 







Camera	Canon EOS 7D
Lens	EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM
Focal Length	400mm
Exposure	1/400
F Number	f/5.6
ISO	1000


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2015)

DJD said:


> This is one of my favorite backyard buddies.



So cute  Beautiful shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 7, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> In my garden



Beautiful photo. What bird is that?


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 7, 2015)

Roger Doughty said:


> Taken with my new 400 DO ii lens. What a great lens. On par with my 800 and 500 ii


Lovely closeup portrait


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 7, 2015)

2n10 said:


> Anna's Hummingbird 7D2 and 100-400 mark ii, cropped to 1540 pixels


Fantastic! Sharp and great feather detail.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 7, 2015)

Click said:


> DJD said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of my favorite backyard buddies.
> ...


+1


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 7, 2015)

Osprey I found today. 70D with a 500 mkii with 1.4x mkiii handheld


----------



## icassell (Apr 7, 2015)

Tricolored Heron

Canon 7D Mk II
Canon Ef 70-200 f/2.8L II USM + 2X III


----------



## icassell (Apr 7, 2015)

Black Crowned Night Heron
Canon 7D
Canon EF400mm/5.6L


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you serendipidy


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2015)

2n10 said:


> Anna's Hummingbird 7D2 and 100-400 mark ii, cropped to 1540 pixels



Sharp picture. The 100-400 mark ii is a great piece of glass.

Well done 2n10.


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2015)

icassell said:


> Tricolored Heron
> 
> Black Crowned Night Heron




Very nice shots icassell.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 7, 2015)

IMG_4509 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2015)

Lovely. Nicely done Stuart.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Apr 7, 2015)

With the lowly 100-400 mki


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2015)

One of my neighbours; lives in my backyard.


----------



## candyman (Apr 7, 2015)

dpc said:


> One of my neighbours; lives in my backyard.




That is a very nice one.
Welcome back!


----------



## triggermike (Apr 7, 2015)

Playing around with backlit birds of various feathers last weekend . . .


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2015)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > One of my neighbours; lives in my backyard.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## sedwards (Apr 8, 2015)

got of work early tonight and had time to chase some ducks
70d 400 f5.6
5.6 1/3000 iso800


IMG_4836 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## sama (Apr 8, 2015)

some birds in Costa Rica


----------



## dcm (Apr 8, 2015)

Love this time of year. Ducks visit the backyard pond from mid March to mid May. Taken from about 40' through an open door so I don't disturb them too much. 6D with 100-400 II and 1.4x III on a tripod in the dining room at f8, 560mm. Quite an improvement over my copy of the Tamron 150-600.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2015)

triggermike said:


> Playing around with backlit birds of various feathers last weekend . . .




Very nice series. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2015)

Widgeon


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2015)

GBH


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2015)

GBH


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2015)

1. Cormorant drying its wings
2. Cormorant with friend


----------



## sama (Apr 8, 2015)

swimming near the pier of Cabo St. Lucas


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2015)

sama said:


> swimming near the pier of Cabo St. Lucas




Nice pictures! I love pelicans. We only have American white pelicans here.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 8, 2015)

dpc said:


> 1. Cormorant drying its wings
> 2. Cormorant with friend



I really like the 1st photo - it has lot of characters in it


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Cormorant drying its wings
> ...




Thanks.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 8, 2015)

Lovely shots all.

For many folk it's obvious spring has arrived. For those that don't have 4 seasons, the bird arrivals are our reward for braving the cold!  

Jack


----------



## triggermike (Apr 8, 2015)

Click said:


> triggermike said:
> 
> 
> > Playing around with backlit birds of various feathers last weekend . . .
> ...



Thank you, Click.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 8, 2015)

I loved in particular the blue heron with the blue background. Well done!


----------



## kaswindell (Apr 8, 2015)

The goldfinches are changing to their summer colors, but they sure do give you a dirty look!
Shot with my new 5D III, at ISO 1600. Even using my 70-200 2.8 II and 2x Extender III and I still had to crop.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

AlanF said:


> I loved in particular the blue heron with the blue background. Well done!




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

A juvenile gull, probably a California gull but I'm really not certain. There is a large fountain just out of the picture and the birds were enjoying splashing around in the water.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

I believe this is a golden-crowned sparrow.


----------



## sama (Apr 9, 2015)

no idea what it is... look nice to me


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 9, 2015)

sama said:


> no idea what it is... look nice to me



Lovely bird. Where was this taken?


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

GBH, yet again!


----------



## sama (Apr 9, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> sama said:
> 
> 
> > no idea what it is... look nice to me
> ...



It was taken when I was in Costa Rica about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2015)

sama said:


> no idea what it is... look nice to me



It's a Bare-throated Tiger-heron.

Nice picture


----------



## sama (Apr 9, 2015)

Focus seems off a bit but it looks funny.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

GBH settling in a cedar tree.


----------



## bjd (Apr 9, 2015)

Pretty tame Robin:



Where&#x27;s my worm? by bloedmann999, on Flickr

>>>Hmmmm, though I could link to Flickr so it would show the image and not the link,

Thanks Graham, easy when you know how.


Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2015)

bjd said:


> Pretty tame Robin:
> Hmmmm, though I could link to Flickr so it would show the image and not the link,
> 
> Cheers Brian




Very nice shot. Well done Brian.


----------



## Camera nut (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a couple pictures here. One is of two owlets in their nest. Don't know how old the owlets are. The other is a bald eagle up in a tree. Both were taken with Canon 7D Mark 2 and Tamron 150-600.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2015)

Camera nut said:


> I have a couple pictures here. One is of two owlets in their nest. Don't know how old the owlets are. The other is a bald eagle up in a tree. Both were taken with Canon 7D Mark 2 and Tamron 150-600.




Great shots. I especially like the 2nd picture. Nicely done.


----------



## icassell (Apr 9, 2015)

Brown Pelican
La Jolla, California


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 9, 2015)

icassell said:


> Brown Pelican
> La Jolla, California


Fantastic shot. Love the beautiful colors and great composition. Nice work!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Brian. 
On your image page you linked to click the curved arrow on the right side of the page, select BB code, copy all the code and paste it here, it will be about 4 or 5 lines, job done.
By the way nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bjd said:


> Pretty tame Robin:
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/s38YKF
> ...


----------



## arbitrage (Apr 10, 2015)

Here are a few bald eagle full body portraits.


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> Here are a few bald eagle full body portraits.




Beautiful pictures. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 10, 2015)

Click said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few bald eagle full body portraits.
> ...



For sure! Where are these?

Jack


----------



## ooF Fighters (Apr 10, 2015)

We have an Anna's (I think) hummingbird hanging around our trumpet vine. He's guarding the feeder nearby.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 10, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> Here are a few bald eagle full body portraits.


Absolutely gorgeous shots. Among the very best ever, IMHO. 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 10, 2015)

ooF Fighters said:


> We have an Anna's (I think) hummingbird hanging around our trumpet vine. He's guarding the feeder nearby.


So beautiful and lovely colors. Nice work!


----------



## bjd (Apr 10, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Brian.
> On your image page you linked to click the curved arrow on the right side of the page, select BB code, copy all the code and paste it here, it will be about 4 or 5 lines, job done.
> By the way nice shot.
> 
> ...



Thanks Graham.


----------



## bjd (Apr 10, 2015)

Click said:


> arbitrage said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few bald eagle full body portraits.
> ...



Sheesh, I'd like to see one like that, never mind being able to take the Photos.
Congratulations arbitrage.

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 10, 2015)

And now I know how to link to Flickr........ a few more Robin shots (there'll be no holding me back now!):



On my slipper by bloedmann999, on Flickr



Look into my Eyes (2) by bloedmann999, on Flickr

Pretty "tame", especially in comparison to some of the predators we've seen on this forum.

Cheers


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 10, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Brian.
> On your image page you linked to click the curved arrow on the right side of the page, select BB code, copy all the code and paste it here, it will be about 4 or 5 lines, job done.
> By the way nice shot.
> 
> ...



Graham,
That's what I do but what size (they offer several on the drop down menu) should one choose to post on CR?


----------



## bjd (Apr 10, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Brian.
> ...



Hi, last ones I took were about 1024x630.
Cheers Brian


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 10, 2015)

bjd said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...


Thanks, they both look great. The 1st is my fav.


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2015)

bjd said:


> And now I know how to link to Flickr........ a few more Robin shots (there'll be no holding me back now!):
> 
> Pretty "tame", especially in comparison to some of the predators we've seen on this forum.
> 
> Cheers




Cute.  Very nice shots, pjd.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 10, 2015)

bjd said:


> a few more Robin shots (there'll be no holding me back now!):
> 
> Pretty "tame", especially in comparison to some of the predators we've seen on this forum.



NICE!


----------



## bjd (Apr 10, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > a few more Robin shots (there'll be no holding me back now!):
> ...


Thanks for the kind comments everyone.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Apr 11, 2015)

Here are some crazy shots I got last night. I was walking to dinner and was about a quarter mile away from my house when I see two sandhill cranes right in front of me. I slowly step back and then run all the way back to my house, grab my 5d mkii and tamron 150-600 and sprint all the way back. By the time I get back, I am out of breath but the birds are still there. One of the cranes starts doing what appearers to be a mating dance, throwing some root up in the air and jumping up and down. 



IMG_3183 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_3175 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_3184 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Apr 11, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Here are some crazy shots I got last night. I was walking to dinner and was about a quarter mile away from my house when I see two sandhill cranes right in front of me. I slowly step back and then run all the way back to my house, grab my 5d mkii and tamron 150-600 and sprint all the way back. By the time I get back, I am out of breath but the birds are still there. One of the cranes starts doing what appearers to be a mating dance, throwing some root up in the air and jumping up and down.




Just great Andy! Nice story too


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice shots Andy.


----------



## Cog (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

Cog said:


>




Very nice pictures!


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

bjd said:


> And now I know how to link to Flickr........ a few more Robin shots (there'll be no holding me back now!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 12, 2015)

Andy,
Very nice!
-r




Andy_Hodapp said:


> Here are some crazy shots I got last night. I was walking to dinner and was about a quarter mile away from my house when I see two sandhill cranes right in front of me. I slowly step back and then run all the way back to my house, grab my 5d mkii and tamron 150-600 and sprint all the way back. By the time I get back, I am out of breath but the birds are still there. One of the cranes starts doing what appearers to be a mating dance, throwing some root up in the air and jumping up and down.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 12, 2015)

bid,
The robins are so cute!
Seem very tame, too.
-r




bjd said:


> And now I know how to link to Flickr........ a few more Robin shots (there'll be no holding me back now!):
> 
> Pretty "tame", especially in comparison to some of the predators we've seen on this forum.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

Great blue heron preening


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2015)

dpc said:


> Great blue heron preening



Very nice images. I prefer the color picture.


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

Mallard straightening out its tail feathers.


----------



## bjd (Apr 12, 2015)

Dying Greenfinch



Dying Greenfinch by bloedmann999, on Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 12, 2015)

lion rock said:


> bid,
> The robins are so cute!
> Seem very tame, too.
> -r
> ...



He is very tame now, here|s one last shot of him........



That&#x27;s fighting Talk! by bloedmann999, on Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## dpc (Apr 12, 2015)

My neighbour relaxing on his deck.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 13, 2015)

still trying to figure out my new 7D II , but this thing will focus on anything ! the focus is much faster than my 70D was and doesnt hunt at all , even with the 400 5.6+1.4 extender. here are a couple of shots from this afternoon.

560mm - f8 - 1/1250 - iso 400


0V8A0058 by sedwards679, on Flickr

400mm - f5.6 - 1/1250 - iso 400


0V8A0124 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2015)

Beautiful shots, Stuart. Nicely done.


----------



## Skatol (Apr 14, 2015)

dpc said:


> Great blue heron preening


Love the soft light. Nicely done.


----------



## Skatol (Apr 14, 2015)

A couple of portraits from the weekend. So glad Spring has finally arrived here in the Northeast.


----------



## Skatol (Apr 14, 2015)

sedwards said:


> still trying to figure out my new 7D II , but this thing will focus on anything ! the focus is much faster than my 70D was and doesnt hunt at all , even with the 400 5.6+1.4 extender. here are a couple of shots from this afternoon.
> 
> 560mm - f8 - 1/1250 - iso 400
> 
> ...


I'd say the new combination is working very well for you!


----------



## Skatol (Apr 14, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> Here are a few bald eagle full body portraits.


It's somewhat rare, at least in my area, to see them perched in evergreens. It really provides a much more pleasant scene. Very nice captures!


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 14, 2015)

A couple from the weekend.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Apr 14, 2015)

Couple more shots I got of some Sandhill Cranes. 



IMG_3223 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_3189 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Couple more shots I got of some Sandhill Cranes.



Very nice Andy. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 14, 2015)

Hmm, think I promised to upload some recent shots the other day/week. Better get around to it while it's still 2015...

First is a Short-toed treecreeper - _Certhia brachydactyla_) - we don't have much of those around here. This year we have two in two different locations.

Second and third is a plain ol' White stork - _Ciconia ciconia_.

Fourth is a Great tit - _Parus major_

..and we'll end it with a Kentish plover - _Charadrius alexandrinus_ - taken by me laying belly down in the sand a few meters away.


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2015)

I really like your second picture. Nicely done, DominoDude


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 14, 2015)

Click said:


> I really like your second picture. Nicely done, DominoDude



Thanks, Click!
Just too bad it's turning its head away, but the reflection is compensating for some of that I think. It was so close to the road where I sat that I could use the 70-200mm @200mm, and didn't have to crop away too much.


----------



## rpt (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, here is a hawk dry cleaning herself (or himself).

Put on eye protectors and work on the mid section.



I7D_0607 by Rustom, on Flickr

Right, where was I?



I7D_0604 by Rustom, on Flickr

Even more mid section...



I7D_0608 by Rustom, on Flickr

And the tail fin and tailplane...



I7D_0610 by Rustom, on Flickr

Now the landing gear...



I7D_0612 by Rustom, on Flickr

What the beep is that?



I7D_0619 by Rustom, on Flickr

OK! I am done!



I7D_0605 by Rustom, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2015)

This shot comes with apologies since it's not the quality I'd prefer (100% crop). However, thanks to cdn_photog  I have located a bald eagle nest a few miles from my home (it's near Sherwood Park, Alberta). It's very high and the shot is hand held with 300 X2 and the 1D4. It made my day after getting a $160 speeding ticket this AM (phony construction zone $ X 2, grrr) .

I'm going back soon with my fingers crossed.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Apr 15, 2015)

Not truly in flight but also not a stationary target, this female mallard made a grand entrance to a very shallow channel in the slough.


----------



## bjd (Apr 15, 2015)

rpt said:


> Well, here is a hawk dry cleaning herself (or himself).
> 
> Put on eye protectors and work on the mid section.
> 
> ...


Great shots rpt. Were you in a hide, or just stood very still?

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 15, 2015)

sedwards said:


> still trying to figure out my new 7D II , but this thing will focus on anything ! the focus is much faster than my 70D was and doesnt hunt at all , even with the 400 5.6+1.4 extender. here are a couple of shots from this afternoon.
> 
> 560mm - f8 - 1/1250 - iso 400
> 
> ...



Nice shots Stuart. I particularly like the colours in the second one.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Not truly in flight but also not a stationary target, this female mallard made a grand entrance to a very shallow channel in the slough.



I really like this shot. Well done ERHP.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 15, 2015)

Jack,
Sorry 'bout your ticket!
My brother-in-law was ticket was trapped like that on a highway between Banff and Vancouver (don't remember where exactly, it was 1996 Summer). There was a curve on the road and one lone officer was on the side of the highway before the curve. Caught my brother-in-law going 10 km over the limit, and right after the bend, there were a number of police cars flagging speeders down, there were quite a few cars there, too. We were not spared.
Our US police so far has not been this sneaky, yet.
Speaking of bald eagles, I saw many of them by the highway between Vancouver and White Rock. One nest was constructed on a power line tower! Just too far to shoot from the road with my 70-200.
Hope you get better luck when you visit again. 
Keep to the speed limit. As I age, I mellowed down lots, trying not to go too fast.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> This shot comes with apologies since it's not the quality I'd prefer (100% crop). However, thanks to cdn_photog  I have located a bald eagle nest a few miles from my home (it's near Sherwood Park, Alberta). It's very high and the shot is hand held with 300 X2 and the 1D4. It made my day after getting a $160 speeding ticket this AM (phony construction zone $ X 2, grrr) .
> 
> I'm going back soon with my fingers crossed.
> 
> Jack


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2015)

Sitting on the fence


----------



## rpt (Apr 15, 2015)

bjd said:


> Great shots rpt. Were you in a hide, or just stood very still?
> 
> Cheers Brian


Actually the Hawks are not skittish. I shot ithis series from my terrace and was in plain sight of the hawk. The reason I went out was that I heard it call. At times the hawk has been around for 5 to 10 minutes, seen me and opted to stay around. I usually shoot from the terrace if it is on that tree, or a window or my doorway if it is at the watering dish in the garden. At times I think they come and call me to get their picture taken


----------



## Zeeman (Apr 15, 2015)

Shots taken with 7DII and 300mm 2.8 IS some off them with 2x extender



353A5598 by caclman, on Flickr



353A5760 by caclman, on Flickr



353A5779 by caclman, on Flickr



353A6215 by caclman, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2015)

Beautiful pictures. Nicely done, Zeeman.


----------



## tarntyke (Apr 15, 2015)

Canon 5D iii 70-200 f2.8 IS II 1/160 f8 ISO 800
Holmfirth West Yorkshire UK
Mandarin ducks


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2015)

Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## tarntyke (Apr 15, 2015)

Black-headed gulls squabbling


----------



## rpt (Apr 16, 2015)

tarntyke said:


> Black-headed gulls squabbling


Nice!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2015)

Zeeman said:


> Shots taken with 7DII and 300mm 2.8 IS some off them with 2x extender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice little set Zeeman!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2015)

Red Shouldered Hawk
5D MkIII & 100-400mm V1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 16, 2015)

Did a little better today but it was brief and no chance for flight shots. 

Jack


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 16, 2015)

Pileated Woodpecker
5D MkIII & 100-400mm V1 

Not sure I need to sell my V1 to purchase a 100-400 II...


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Did a little better today but it was brief and no chance for flight shots.
> 
> Jack



Very nice shot, Jack. Well done.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2015)

tarntyke said:


> Black-headed gulls squabbling



Good timing. Well done.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2015)

Krob78 said:


> Red Shouldered Hawk
> 5D MkIII & 100-400mm V1





Krob78 said:


> Pileated Woodpecker
> 5D MkIII & 100-400mm V1



Good captures. Nicely done.


----------



## cdn_photog (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi Jack - glad to see that you found the nest. Your second shot is great, well done. Much better than anything I was able to capture at that site.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks guys, it was a pleasure to see the eagles so close to home and then to be appreciated via photos is even better. Hope to get back there but for me, May is unavailable so once they are out of the nest it's likely very challenging since they'll be who knows where, maybe miles away.

cdn_photog, any idea how late they might still be at the nest - early June??

Jack


----------



## cdn_photog (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi Jack - looking through my photos I have seen them at the nest from early March to early September. And I've seen eagles along the river (near Hawrelak Park) in Edmonton in the middle of winter - can't remember which month that was but the river was frozen completely over.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 17, 2015)

this guy got inside the feeder with the suet and got all greased up



greasy downy by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 17, 2015)

The Downys are just so cute no matter how often you see them. Nice shot.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Apr 17, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> The Downys are just so cute no matter how often you see them. Nice shot.
> 
> Jack


+1


----------



## gary samples (Apr 17, 2015)

1Dx


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx


Nice capture, Gary. Great pose.


----------



## gary samples (Apr 17, 2015)

1Dx


----------



## DavidA (Apr 17, 2015)

I dont normally photograph birds, but I was testing out my 7dII w/100-400 II at Disney Animal kingdom. I believe this was shot at ISO 3200.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx


Another winner 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2015)

DavidA said:


> I dont normally photograph birds, but I was testing out my 7dII w/100-400 II at Disney Animal kingdom. I believe this was shot at ISO 3200.


Beautiful bird. Well done.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx




Beautiful pictures, Gary. 8) Keep posting.


----------



## ikirumata (Apr 17, 2015)

IMG_3745b by ikirumata, on Flickr




IMG_3743 by ikirumata, on Flickr




eagle4 by ikirumata, on Flickr




Eagle on Iceberg by ikirumata, on Flickr




Red Tail Hawk by ikirumata, on Flickr
Canon t2i 70-200 f4L


----------



## candyman (Apr 17, 2015)

ikirumata said:


> Canon t2i 70-200 f4L



Very nice series!


----------



## Zeeman (Apr 17, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Not truly in flight but also not a stationary target, this female mallard made a grand entrance to a very shallow channel in the slough.



Great shot with beautiful light


----------



## Zeeman (Apr 17, 2015)

Sea Eagles from a nearby lake. 
7DII with 300mm 2.8is 2x extender. Heavy crops

I got over 30 photos of this geese chase. Only a few of them were not in good focus.
Im happy with the focus performance of my 7DII 



353A6047 by caclman, on Flickr



353A6058 by caclman, on Flickr



353A6060 by caclman, on Flickr



353A6072 by caclman, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Apr 17, 2015)

Great eagle shots!

I still only have my regular tiny friends around, but will go for more fun shoots shortly. I have not really tested the 7DII yet, but this one is straight raw to jpeg, with standard LR settings, cropped to 1:1.

7DII, 600mm f4L IS II
1/640s, f5,0, ISO2500


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2015)

Very nice picture Eldar.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2015)

ikirumata said:


> Eagle on Iceberg by ikirumata, on Flickr




I really like this shot. Well done kirumata.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 18, 2015)

Click said:


> ikirumata said:
> 
> 
> > Eagle on Iceberg by ikirumata, on Flickr
> ...



That is gorgeous!


----------



## Constantine (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## DominoDude (Apr 18, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys, it was a pleasure to see the eagles so close to home and then to be appreciated via photos is even better. Hope to get back there but for me, May is unavailable so once they are out of the nest it's likely very challenging since they'll be who knows where, maybe miles away.
> 
> cdn_photog, any idea how late they might still be at the nest - early June??
> 
> Jack



If any of you are interested, I've managed to find a live eagle cam from Pennsylvania -> http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=1592549&mode=2
There are two small eaglets (as of now) in that nest, and you should be able to use it for reference. Good luck!


----------



## sedwards (Apr 18, 2015)

white-throated sparrow


0V8A1768 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Apr 18, 2015)

Zeeman said:


> Sea Eagles from a nearby lake.
> 7DII with 300mm 2.8is 2x extender. Heavy crops
> 
> I got over 30 photos of this geese chase. Only a few of them were not in good focus.
> Im happy with the focus performance of my 7DII


Fantastic pictures!

However (and that was a BIG "however"...) how did the chase end? Please do tell.


----------



## candyman (Apr 18, 2015)

sedwards said:


> <snip>



Lovely picture. What kind of bird?


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2015)

It's a White-throated Sparrow.


----------



## candyman (Apr 18, 2015)

Click said:


> It's a White-throated Sparrow.




We have some sparrows but not this one ....at least not that I am aware of...I googled for it.
Thanks Click


----------



## sedwards (Apr 18, 2015)

candyman said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>
> ...



sorry guys , i thought i had put the name in there. its in there now . thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2015)

Goose at a local marsh. It was blowing a regular gale this morning so I had great difficulty holding my lens (300mm f/4L + 1.4x extender) still enough to get decent shots. I took over 200 pictures but only a handful were good enough to keep.


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2015)

DominoDude, thanks for the link, it's great!

Jack


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 19, 2015)

Windy day


----------



## candyman (Apr 19, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Windy day




Wonderful photos Dylan. Nice capture!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 19, 2015)

candyman said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Windy day
> ...



Thank you. 

How was your foxes photography?

I'm thinking about 7d II and use it with 100-400 II as my walk around BIF, wildlife and surfing combo.


----------



## applecider (Apr 19, 2015)

A recent varied thrush. F5 1/3200 iso 800 1DX 400 f2.8


----------



## candyman (Apr 19, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> <snip>
> 
> How was your foxes photography?
> 
> I'm thinking about 7d II and use it with 100-400 II as my walk around BIF, wildlife and surfing combo.




The foxes photography was great. Any day going out and takes photos is a wonderful day!
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12203.msg512813#msg512813


I walked 11 kilometers with 5DMKIII w/bg and the 100-400II and a backpack. Though the 100-400II is not a real heavy lens, I noticed I need to practice more. In certain moments I wasn't able to hold the combo still while waiting for a special fox moment. With the gimbal+gimbal pan it was easy. But I did not use it all the time.


----------



## dolina (Apr 19, 2015)

Cropping done upon suggestions made.




Blue Paradise Flycatcher (Terpsiphone cyanescens) by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Windy day



I really like your series, Dylan. Especially the first picture.


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2015)

dolina said:


> Cropping done upon suggestions made.




Very nice shot, Paolo.


----------



## ikirumata (Apr 19, 2015)

My neighbor set up a bird house next to our fence! Although I wish bald eagles would perch there, I guess Ill just have to work with what happens to live in it.  This season it looks like house sparrows.





House Sparrow by ikirumata, on Flickr

Canon t2i with 70-200 f4L


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 19, 2015)

Click said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Windy day
> ...



Thanks Click. It's my favorite bird


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 19, 2015)

She gave me "dirty looks"


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2015)

It's my favorite bird too. I love to watch them dive in the water for fish. 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 19, 2015)

Click said:


> It's my favorite bird too. I love to watch them dive in the water for fish. 8)



I have plenty of those shots. I kept them in my PC, TrashCan folder :-[

Still trying to get a decent diving photo from this bird...one day I hope :


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2015)

It's tough to get a decent diving photo from this bird. One day, we might get lucky.


----------



## Zeeman (Apr 20, 2015)

rpt said:


> Zeeman said:
> 
> 
> > Sea Eagles from a nearby lake.
> ...



Thanks for the nice comments
They didnt catch it.
They struggle a bit with the bird catching. But they catch a lot of fish.
I have some pictures af that to. But even 7DII and 600mm they are far away :-(
I could be really great with a 600mm F4 and extender


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 20, 2015)

Just posted some in-flight shots (my first post in the forum) in BIRD IN FLIGHT post. Sharing some portrait shots here. I am just a beginning in Bird photography and these shots might not be up to the mark to be shown here. Still wanted to give a try. All are taken with Canon 1000d + 55-250mm usually at f8.


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice pictures, arunprasad. Welcome to CR


----------



## rpt (Apr 20, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, arunprasad. Welcome to CR


+1

Nice shots. Where did you shoot these?


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Just posted some in-flight shots (my first post in the forum) in BIRD IN FLIGHT post. Sharing some portrait shots here. I am just a beginning in Bird photography and these shots might not be up to the mark to be shown here. Still wanted to give a try. All are taken with Canon 1000d + 55-250mm usually at f8.



I particularly like the last one. Nice work!


----------



## dolina (Apr 21, 2015)

Black-headed gull (Chroicocephalus ridibundus) by alabang, on Flickr

The black-headed gull (Chroicocephalus ridibundus) is a small gull which breeds in much of Europe and Asia, and also in coastal eastern Canada. Most of the population is migratory, wintering further south, but some birds in the milder westernmost areas of Europe are resident. Some birds will also spend the winter in northeastern North America, where it was formerly known as the common black-headed gull. As is the case with many gulls, it had previously been placed in the genus Larus.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black-headed_gull

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yamashita_Park in Japan


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 21, 2015)

dolina said:


> The black-headed gull (Chroicocephalus ridibundus) is a small gull which breeds in much of Europe and Asia, and also in coastal eastern Canada. Most of the population is migratory, wintering further south, but some birds in the milder westernmost areas of Europe are resident. Some birds will also spend the winter in northeastern North America, where it was formerly known as the common black-headed gull. As is the case with many gulls, it had previously been placed in the genus Larus.
> 
> Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black-headed_gull
> 
> Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YamaS___a_Park in Japan



I guess I can cross off 600mm, 800mm for BIF photography ;D


----------



## dolina (Apr 21, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > The black-headed gull (Chroicocephalus ridibundus) is a small gull which breeds in much of Europe and Asia, and also in coastal eastern Canada. Most of the population is migratory, wintering further south, but some birds in the milder westernmost areas of Europe are resident. Some birds will also spend the winter in northeastern North America, where it was formerly known as the common black-headed gull. As is the case with many gulls, it had previously been placed in the genus Larus.
> ...


That's what you call "mad skillz, yo!"


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 21, 2015)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures, arunprasad. Welcome to CR
> ...



Thanks. Shot these in Pallikaranai Marshland (Chennai/India). 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pallikaranai_wetland
12.901591, 80.218377 in Google Maps


----------



## tarntyke (Apr 21, 2015)

[quote author=Dylan777 link=topic=1280.msg513271#msg513271 date=1429592888

I guess I can cross off 600mm, 800mm for BIF photography ;D

Why? The photo below was taken hand held with a 500mm f4. Using a decent tripod and a gimbal head results are even better. So using 600 or 800mm on a gimbal should give great photos of distant BIF


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks dpc, rpt, Click. Few more.


----------



## dolina (Apr 21, 2015)

Dylan,

EXIF: f/2.8 1/2500 40mm ISO 640



dolina said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...


----------



## mmmarty (Apr 21, 2015)

First time posting...
Some bird shots using 7DII and 100-400 MkII


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2015)

mmmarty said:


> First time posting...
> Some bird shots using 7DII and 100-400 MkII



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 21, 2015)

tarntyke said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Good capture tarntyke and welcome to CR


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2015)

California gull doing the 400 metre.


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2015)

mmmarty said:


> First time posting...
> Some bird shots using 7DII and 100-400 MkII



Very nice pictures!


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Thanks dpc, rpt, Click. Few more.



Very nice. I especially like the brown pelican. I'm quite partial to pelicans, although we only have the white ones where I live.


----------



## Northbird (Apr 22, 2015)

7D MK II, 600 F4 II, 1.4TC III 
F7.1, 1/250s, ISO 800 




Rufous hummingbird ♀ (Selasphorus rufus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 23, 2015)

Conclave of gulls


----------



## rpt (Apr 23, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II, 600 F4 II, 1.4TC III
> F7.1, 1/250s, ISO 800
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! I hope it is in your garden. Then we could possibly see a whole load of pics as the chicks grow.


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 23, 2015)

dpc said:


> arunprasad said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks dpc, rpt, Click. Few more.
> ...



Thanks. These Spot billed Pelicans are very common here. This marshland is less than 3 miles from my home. There is a road adjoining to this lake and I am surprised that they still visit this place and move freely amidst heavy traffic and noise pollution. We can get a very close view when they cross the road flying low and very close to the top of the vehicles.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi dpc. 
Very nice shots, well caught. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> California gull doing the 400 metre.


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 23, 2015)

I think these are White Pelicans


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II, 600 F4 II, 1.4TC III
> F7.1, 1/250s, ISO 800



I really like this shot. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Apr 23, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > arunprasad said:
> ...



Doesn't look like our white pelicans. I've attached a picture of ours.


----------



## dpc (Apr 23, 2015)

American coot


----------



## dpc (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Apr 23, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Very nice shots, well caught.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Eldar (Apr 23, 2015)

After a few frustrating days with the 11-24, I went to the other end of my focal ranges ...

Rusty Duck, a rather rare bird in Norway, having a drink and enjoying the first warming sun rays this morning.

1DX, 600mm f4L IS II, 1,4xIII
1/640s, f5.6, ISO160


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 23, 2015)

dpc said:


> arunprasad said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



You are right. These are actually Great White Pelicans. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_white_pelican


----------



## candyman (Apr 23, 2015)

Eldar said:


> After a few frustrating days with the 11-24, I went to the other end of my focal ranges ...
> 
> Rusty Duck, a rather rare bird in Norway, having a drink and enjoying the first warming sun rays this morning.
> 
> ...




Ah, so you are a man of eXtremes..  


Very nice photo. Lovely color.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 23, 2015)

candyman said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > After a few frustrating days with the 11-24, I went to the other end of my focal ranges ...
> ...


Thanks Candyman. I feel more on home turf with this lens, than with the UWA. And those first minutes after the sun rises does indeed give a very nice light.

Here´s a Tufted duck, enjoying the sun a few minutes prior to the rusty duck.

1DX, 600mm f4L IS II
1/640s, f4.0, ISO100


----------



## candyman (Apr 23, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Thanks Candyman. I feel more on home turf with this lens, than with the UWA. And those first minutes after the sun rises does indeed give a very nice light.
> 
> Here´s a Tufted duck, enjoying the sun a few minutes prior to the rusty duck.
> 
> ...




I am out 5:00 AM tomorrow morning and hope to catch some early birds with sunrise too. I first have to drive one hour but around 6:15 we have sunrise
I hope to have, like you, such a nice catch too!
Lovely bird and nice pose


----------



## Eldar (Apr 23, 2015)

"Who are you? 

Female Tufted Duck

1DX, 600mm f4L IS II
1/500s, f4.0, ISO100


----------



## petach (Apr 24, 2015)

Great Crested Grebe with catch. Lake Meadows, Billericay.



Great Crested Grebe with Fish Supper (2) by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2015)

One of the first pelicans of the season on the South Saskatchewan River.


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 24, 2015)

Open billed stork


----------



## Northbird (Apr 24, 2015)

rpt said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > 7D MK II, 600 F4 II, 1.4TC III
> ...




Unfortunately not in my backyard but I will post a few more if there is interest.


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2015)

Portrait


----------



## lion rock (Apr 24, 2015)

Please keep posting, I'm interested!
Very nice photo.
-r



Northbird said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Northbird said:
> ...


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2015)

Mourning dove. Not the best shot, but then I took it through a very dirty picture window.


----------



## rpt (Apr 25, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Please keep posting, I'm interested!
> Very nice photo.
> -r
> 
> ...


Interested, but only if you will have fun documenting "bringing up the babies"...


----------



## rcarca (Apr 25, 2015)

Its not a mutant tongue in the robin, merely a piece of a scone that got stuck in its throat: I have photographs of it going in, out and back in again:



Robin by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Chaffinch eyeing up the scone:



Chaffinch by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Chaffinch eyeing up the photographer:



Chaffinch by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Blue tit:



Blue Tit by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

And finally a green finch:



Greenfinch by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 25, 2015)

rcarca said:


> Its not a mutant tongue in the robin, merely a piece of a scone that got stuck in its throat: I have photographs of it going in, out and back in again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice series! Well done.


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2015)

Very nice series , Richard.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 26, 2015)

*Piping Plover Male*
7D and 100-400mm


----------



## ERHP (Apr 26, 2015)

Cool Plover shots Islander! From the kayak?

Last Sunday after spending some time at the little rocky spring I usually shoot at, I headed up into some of the flower patches. Kicked myself for not just going to this place first as several dozen Allen's/Rufous Hummingbirds were fighting over the blooms.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2015)

Lovely shot ERHP.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 26, 2015)

rcarca said:


> Its not a mutant tongue in the robin, merely a piece of a scone that got stuck in its throat: I have photographs of it going in, out and back in again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So very nice Richard! They pop with natural color. Beautiful photos. I need to take a class about post processing because I don't think I have a clue what I am doing. You obviously do.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 26, 2015)

Not sure of the I.D. on this hummingbird. For some reason I didn't see any males around. The Palo Verde trees are in full bloom here in Mesquite. This little gal started in to this flower and it fell off. She hovered vertically for just a moment before dumping it and flying on to another bloom.


----------



## rcarca (Apr 26, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> Nice series! Well done.



Thanks Serendipity!

Richard


----------



## rcarca (Apr 26, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series , Richard.



Thanks Click!

Richard


----------



## rcarca (Apr 26, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> So very nice Richard! They pop with natural color. Beautiful photos. I need to take a class about post processing because I don't think I have a clue what I am doing. You obviously do.



Thank you CanonFanBoy! I am not sure that I really do know what I am doing, but I just watched a lot of videos, particularly with Julieanne Kost on the Adobe TV site. A great resource. I have not managed to master PS at all, I think I am going to need hands on instruction for that!

Thanks for looking and commenting!

Richard


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Not sure of the I.D. on this hummingbird. For some reason I didn't see any males around. The Palo Verde trees are in full bloom here in Mesquite. This little gal started in to this flower and it fell off. She hovered vertically for just a moment before dumping it and flying on to another bloom.



I really like this picture. Well done Charles.


----------



## candyman (Apr 26, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Cool Plover shots Islander! From the kayak?
> 
> Last Sunday after spending some time at the little rocky spring I usually shoot at, I headed up into some of the flower patches. Kicked myself for not just going to this place first as several dozen Allen's/Rufous Hummingbirds were fighting over the blooms.
> 
> <snip>



Very nice photo! Lovely bird. Very nice colors.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Apr 27, 2015)

Couple shots I got tonight. Saw a hawk in my backyard and ran to get my camera, went outside and looked for the hawk, hawk flew over me and scared me to death. Forgot to change to spot metering and probably used to high of an iso.



IMG_3325 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr




IMG_3323 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## jrista (Apr 27, 2015)

*Double Crested Cormorant*


I have a ton of photos from some visits to Duck Lake, City Park in Denver last month. I haven't had much time to process them, however when I processed this one, I just couldn't resist sharing. Their eyes are like blue jewels. Just amazing. 


So, I had to share.


*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II
Gitzo GT3532LS + Jobu Pro 2


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 27, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Double Crested Cormorant*
> 
> 
> I have a ton of photos from some visits to Duck Lake, City Park in Denver last month. I haven't had much time to process them, however when I processed this one, I just couldn't resist sharing. Their eyes are like blue jewels. Just amazing.
> ...



Excellent shot. +1 about the eyes. Truly amazing. They look more beautiful in your shots.


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 27, 2015)

Pelican


----------



## TheJock (Apr 27, 2015)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Not sure of the I.D. on this hummingbird. For some reason I didn't see any males around. The Palo Verde trees are in full bloom here in Mesquite. This little gal started in to this flower and it fell off. She hovered vertically for just a moment before dumping it and flying on to another bloom.



I must admit, I think this is just exceptional. Watching that little guy floating done with his “prize” is a once in a lifetime shot, no matter how brief the moment, the fact you caught it is brilliant. I’d go back to that image every time I needed cheering up in future


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 27, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Cool Plover shots Islander! From the kayak?
> 
> Last Sunday after spending some time at the little rocky spring I usually shoot at, I headed up into some of the flower patches. Kicked myself for not just going to this place first as several dozen Allen's/Rufous Hummingbirds were fighting over the blooms.



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 27, 2015)

TheJock said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure of the I.D. on this hummingbird. For some reason I didn't see any males around. The Palo Verde trees are in full bloom here in Mesquite. This little gal started in to this flower and it fell off. She hovered vertically for just a moment before dumping it and flying on to another bloom.
> ...



I truly appreciate your comments. The 70D does a very good job when a bird is not over water. For some reason I have a very tough time getting good shots of waterfowl. I think the water's glare coupled with the fact that most of the waterfowl shots I get are 100% crops make things very noisy. land based birds are not a problem though. If I had time, I would have run the shutter speed up on this one.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 27, 2015)

Click said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure of the I.D. on this hummingbird. For some reason I didn't see any males around. The Palo Verde trees are in full bloom here in Mesquite. This little gal started in to this flower and it fell off. She hovered vertically for just a moment before dumping it and flying on to another bloom.
> ...



Thanks so much Click!


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 27, 2015)

Can anyone identify this bird by any chance?

(Seen in a Wetland setting in Southern England)


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2015)

Lovely reflection. Nicely done Simon.


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 27, 2015)

Click said:


> Lovely reflection. Nicely done Simon.



Thanks!


----------



## GuyF (Apr 27, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> Can anyone identify this bird by any chance?
> 
> (Seen in a Wetland setting in Southern England)



Just a guess, it could be a young little grebe.
http://www.rspb.org.uk/discoverandenjoynature/discoverandlearn/birdguide/name/l/littlegrebe/index.aspx


----------



## gary samples (Apr 29, 2015)

1Dx 200mm


----------



## gary samples (Apr 29, 2015)

1Dx


----------



## TheJock (Apr 29, 2015)

Outstanding images Gary, I especially like the first one, is it a Gyr Falcon????


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx 200mm



Awesome shot. Well done gary.


----------



## ERHP (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks Click, Candyman and CanonFanBoy!


----------



## fragilesi (Apr 29, 2015)

GuyF said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone identify this bird by any chance?
> ...



I think you might have it there! Thanks!


----------



## gary samples (Apr 30, 2015)

1Dx


----------



## arunprasad (Apr 30, 2015)

Not sure whether any of these are worthy to be posted among all those fantastic pictures uploaded here .... Still what to do ... can't resist


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Not sure whether any of these are worthy to be posted among all those fantastic pictures uploaded here .... Still what to do ... can't resist




Very nice series. Keep posting.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 30, 2015)

Not necessarily an exciting bird, but a cool scene with this Canada goose. It was a long way off (shot this at 600mm on the Tamron 150-600). The misty look is from a fire in the area.


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2015)

Lovely shot Dustin. So peaceful. Nicely done.


----------



## Ardan (May 1, 2015)

Eurasian coot feeding a bug to its chick.

5D Mkiii + 100-400mm L mki + 1.4x mkiii @ 560mm, 1/1000s, f/8, ISO2500


----------



## Eldar (May 1, 2015)

"What are you lookin´at?"

Female tufted duck in the early morning light.


----------



## Click (May 1, 2015)

Excellent shot, Eldar.  Well done.


----------



## Eldar (May 1, 2015)

Click said:


> Excellent shot, Eldar.  Well done.


Thanks Click,
This is a duck that look so boring from a distance. The male is, as they usually are, more spectacular, from a distance. But when you get up close and see the details in the feathers, I think this is an exception to the rule, where the female looks better than the male (we are of course only referring to ducks here ).


----------



## Click (May 1, 2015)

Eldar said:


> ... I think this is an exception to the rule, where the female looks better than the male (we are of course only referring to ducks here ).



Of course ;D


----------



## sedwards (May 2, 2015)

male northern cardinal



0V8A3127-Edit by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## gary samples (May 2, 2015)

1Dx


----------



## serendipidy (May 2, 2015)

Click said:


> arunprasad said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure whether any of these are worthy to be posted among all those fantastic pictures uploaded here .... Still what to do ... can't resist
> ...


+1


----------



## serendipidy (May 2, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx



Really great series of bird photos, Gary.


----------



## chops411 (May 2, 2015)

4/23/15 by chops411, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (May 2, 2015)

Some recent cardinal shots, thanks for looking 


Northern Cardinal (Cardinalis cardinalis) by EricJ777, on Flickr


Red-crested Cardinal by EricJ777, on Flickr


Red-crested Cardinal lunch by EricJ777, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 2, 2015)

Nicely done, serendipidy.


----------



## serendipidy (May 2, 2015)

Click said:


> Nicely done, serendipidy.


Thanks Click.


----------



## candyman (May 2, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> Some recent cardinal shots, thanks for looking
> 
> <snip>



Wonderful photos!


----------



## serendipidy (May 2, 2015)

candyman said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Some recent cardinal shots, thanks for looking
> ...



Thanks candyman


----------



## rpt (May 3, 2015)

candyman said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Some recent cardinal shots, thanks for looking
> ...


+1

Fabulous!


----------



## serendipidy (May 3, 2015)

rpt said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...


Thanks, rpt.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 3, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> Some recent cardinal shots, thanks for looking



Beautiful series serendipidy. 2nd photo is my favorite


----------



## gary samples (May 3, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> Some recent cardinal shots, thanks for looking
> 
> 
> Northern Cardinal (Cardinalis cardinalis) by EricJ777, on Flickr
> ...


beautiful detail love it


----------



## degies (May 3, 2015)

Kakariki






Masked Love Bird





SunConcure


----------



## serendipidy (May 3, 2015)

Thanks Dylan and Gary for the kind words.


----------



## serendipidy (May 3, 2015)

degies said:


> Kakariki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous photos and love the color!
#s 2 and 3 are my favorites. Well done. 8)


----------



## degies (May 3, 2015)

serendipidy said:


> degies said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous photos and love the color!
> ...


----------



## TheJock (May 3, 2015)

degies said:


> Masked Love Bird


I just bought two Love Birds on Saturday, I'll try and post some pics later, they have fantastic little personalities 
Really enjoyed these photos, thanks.


----------



## candyman (May 3, 2015)

degies said:


> Masked Love Bird




Nice series. I especially like the love birds.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2015)

candyman said:


> Nice series. I especially like the love birds.



+1

Well done degies.


----------



## sedwards (May 3, 2015)

the backgroung will be much nice if the leaves ever decide to start growing on the trees lol

brown thrasher
7DII
400MM
iso 400
f 7.1
1/1000



0V8A3502-Edit by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 3, 2015)

sedwards said:


> the backgroung will be much nice if the leaves ever decide to start growing on the trees lol
> 
> brown thrasher




That's a very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## candyman (May 3, 2015)

sedwards said:


> the backgroung will be much nice if the leaves ever decide to start growing on the trees lol
> 
> brown thrasher
> 7DII
> ...



Beautiful photo. I like the blue/brown background. Fits very well with the color of the bird. I think better than green.


----------



## sedwards (May 3, 2015)

brown headed cowbird - female
7DII
560mm
f8
iso 400
1/500


0V8A3448-Edit by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (May 3, 2015)

sedwards said:


> brown headed cowbird - female
> 7DII
> 560mm
> f8
> ...



Very nice and sharp. Lovely photo


----------



## degies (May 4, 2015)

Pukeko Chicks





Red Legged Partridge





MyFavourite - KAKA





Details of the shots is on my FLickr page


----------



## Eldar (May 4, 2015)

degies said:


> Pukeko Chicks
> Red Legged Partridge
> MyFavourite - KAKA



Very nice trio, especially the third one.


----------



## candyman (May 4, 2015)

degies said:


> Pukeko Chicks
> 
> Red Legged Partridge
> 
> ...



Very nice series Willem.Especially the second photo.


----------



## Click (May 4, 2015)

degies said:


> Pukeko Chicks
> Red Legged Partridge
> MyFavourite - KAKA



Very nice series. I especially like the 3rd image.


----------



## Mr Bean (May 4, 2015)

Eastern Yellow Robin, Wilsons Promontory National Park.

Same bird, just 2 different poses, under difficult lighting (around 1/60 sec hand held). 5D3 with 300mm lens @ f4 to 4.5


----------



## Click (May 4, 2015)

Mr Bean said:


> Eastern Yellow Robin, Wilsons Promontory National Park.
> 
> Same bird, just 2 different poses, under difficult lighting (around 1/60 sec hand held). 5D3 with 300mm lens @ f4 to 4.5



Very nice shots Mr Bean. Well done.


----------



## Mr Bean (May 4, 2015)

Thanks Click.


----------



## arunprasad (May 5, 2015)

Ibis


----------



## Click (May 5, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Ibis



Nicely done.


----------



## sedwards (May 6, 2015)

female american goldfinch
7DII
560mm
f 8
iso 800
1/320
+1 exp compensation



0V8A3785 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 6, 2015)

My neighbours


----------



## dpc (May 6, 2015)

1. Domesticity
2. An intimate moment


----------



## candyman (May 6, 2015)

sedwards said:


> female american goldfinch
> 7DII
> 560mm
> f 8
> ...




Very nice timing. Just turning her head and into the light. Lovely photo


----------



## Eldar (May 6, 2015)

A nesting Eurasian coot. I believe this is the first time I post a 600mm f4L IS II with the 2xIII extender. As you can see, sharp as ...


----------



## Eldar (May 6, 2015)

An Eurasian teal conducting the choir.
1DX, 600mm f4L IS II


----------



## Click (May 6, 2015)

Very nice shot. Well done Eldar


----------



## Eldar (May 6, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shot. Well done Eldar


Thanks Click, he´s a handsome little fellow


----------



## mehaue (May 6, 2015)

The noise level is killing me in this one, but it looks still pretty cool I think. First 30minutes with the 100-400mm


----------



## sedwards (May 8, 2015)

Rose-breasted Grosbeak
7dII
560mm
f 8
1/500
iso 800


Rose-breasted Grosbeak by sedwards679, on Flickr

White-breasted Nuthatch puttin on a show for the ladies . its a little dark on his underside but i like the pose.
7dII
560mm
f 8
1/800
iso 400


White-breasted Nuthatch puttin on a show for the ladies by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 8, 2015)

Really nice shots, sedwards. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## jrista (May 8, 2015)

*Goslings*

Couple of geese hatched a bunch of goslings recently. They have been parading them around the gigantic lawns outside, and I decided to bring in my gear and get some shots. I tell ya, watching goslings is one of the most relaxing, hilarious things you can do. Toddler...gosling...they are both as clumsy and cute as you can imagine! 

*Canon EOS 5D Mark III*
Canon EF 600mm f/4 L II + 1.4x TC III
Handheld


----------



## arunprasad (May 8, 2015)

Spoonbill. 2nd one is the cropped version.


----------



## Visarend (May 9, 2015)

Little Grebe
6D
EF600mm f/4L IS II USM
F4
1/800
ISO 2000


----------



## Click (May 9, 2015)

Visarend said:


> Little Grebe
> 6D
> EF600mm f/4L IS II USM
> F4
> ...




Nice reflection. Well done Visarend.


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2015)

Yesterday afternoon on the river


----------



## sedwards (May 9, 2015)

Eastern Kingbird
7dII
560mm
f8
1/500
iso 800



Eastern Kingbird by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

Brown-headed Cowbird
7dII
560mm
f8
1/500
iso 800



Brown-headed Cowbird by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 9, 2015)

Beautiful shots, Stuart.


----------



## bjd (May 9, 2015)

dpc said:


> Yesterday afternoon on the river


Great shots. 
I think the first one looks like he is trying to scare you!

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 9, 2015)

*Picture of our patio!*

Reflected in a Robin's eye.



A Photo of our Patio (reflected in a Robin&#x27;s eye) by bloedmann999, on Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (May 9, 2015)

Well done, Brian.


----------



## bjd (May 9, 2015)

*Great Tit in Black and White*



Great Tit (B+W Version) by bloedmann999, on Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## LarryC1973 (May 9, 2015)

Sandhill Crane Chick taken at Hudson Beach


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Picture of our patio!*



bjd said:


> Reflected in a Robin's eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very, very nicely done!


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2015)

More pelicans from yesterday


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2015)




----------



## scyrene (May 9, 2015)

Got some excellent views of two summer warblers in the last few days - sedge and reed (Acrocephalus sp.). Here are some favourites  700-1000mm


----------



## Click (May 9, 2015)

Beautiful shots, scyrene. I especially like the 1st, 4th and 6th.


----------



## nineyards (May 10, 2015)

First--Chestnut Backed Chickadee Vancouver Island
Added a bit of grain and toned down the colors a bit

Second-- Not sure of this guys identity but the even bigger mystery to me is how the leaves got so mucked up


----------



## Aglet (May 10, 2015)

a more formal studio portrait


----------



## sedwards (May 11, 2015)

common grackle



Common Grackle by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 11, 2015)

sedwards said:


> common grackle
> 
> 
> 
> Common Grackle by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr




Nice one!


----------



## Ozarker (May 11, 2015)

sedwards said:


> common grackle
> 
> 
> 
> Common Grackle by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



I must admit... that is the most beautiful Grackle I have ever seen and would never have thought they could be so pretty. Here in Nevada we have Great-tailed Grackles and the one's I've seen all look hung over, like they've been fighting all night, and lost their last dime in the slot machines. They are that bad looking. I will not even take a photo of them. Obviously the desert is hard on them. Don't know why they hang around.

However, your photo of the Common Grackle is quite stunning. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Ozarker (May 11, 2015)

Just outside the patio door, a House Finch. Canon 70D and EF 400mm f/5.6L


----------



## Click (May 11, 2015)

sedwards said:


> common grackle



Very nice one. Well done, sedwards.


----------



## dolina (May 11, 2015)

So many Beautiful images!!


----------



## sedwards (May 11, 2015)

Red-winged Blackbird
7DII
560mm
f 8
1/500
iso 3200
+ 1-1/3 exp compensation
430 exII+better beamer 1/64 power



Red-winged Blackbird by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## petach (May 12, 2015)

An........"Ahhhhh, bless" moment. Goslings at Lake Meadows, Billericay, Essex. Shame they grow into cantankerous argumentative beasts.



Lake Meadows Gosling(s) by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 12, 2015)

petach said:


> An........"Ahhhhh, bless" moment. Goslings at Lake Meadows, Billericay, Essex. Shame they grow into cantankerous argumentative beasts.



   So cute. Nicely done petach.

Cheers.


----------



## scyrene (May 12, 2015)

Another day, another spring migrant - an obliging spotted flycatcher! 700mm.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 12, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Another day, another spring migrant - an obliging spotted flycatcher! 700mm.



Lovely series. I particularly like the last image!


----------



## Click (May 12, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Another day, another spring migrant - an obliging spotted flycatcher! 700mm.
> ...



+1 

Well done, scyrene.


----------



## candyman (May 13, 2015)

Common blackbird (female)
I had to go up to 2500 iso. It was cloudy and rainy day.
She stands firm keeping herself warm


----------



## Click (May 13, 2015)

candyman said:


> Common blackbird (female)
> I had to go up to 2500 iso. It was cloudy and rainy day.
> She stands firm keeping herself warm




Very nice, candyman.


----------



## candyman (May 13, 2015)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Common blackbird (female)
> ...




Thank you Click!


----------



## serendipidy (May 13, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Another day, another spring migrant - an obliging spotted flycatcher! 700mm.


Very nice series.


----------



## serendipidy (May 13, 2015)

sedwards said:


> common grackle
> 
> 
> 
> Common Grackle by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


Wonderful photo, Stuart.


----------



## candyman (May 13, 2015)

Hawfinch


----------



## candyman (May 13, 2015)

Eurasian Blue Tit


----------



## scyrene (May 13, 2015)

candyman said:


> Hawfinch



This is heaven! I am extremely jealous.


----------



## scyrene (May 13, 2015)

A male (greater) scaup, showing uncommonly well today. 700mm.


----------



## candyman (May 13, 2015)

scyrene said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Hawfinch
> ...


In the glimps of the sun on a very cloudy day. I was lucky here.


----------



## candyman (May 13, 2015)

scyrene said:


> A male (greater) scaup, showing uncommonly well today. 700mm.



Lovely series. I like photo nr 4. Very nice


----------



## candyman (May 13, 2015)

Eurasian nuthatch


----------



## Click (May 13, 2015)

candyman said:


> Eurasian Blue Tit



Lovely shot. Well done candyman.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 14, 2015)

candyman said:


> Eurasian nuthatch



This whole series of recent images is nice. Great color!


----------



## Click (May 14, 2015)

scyrene said:


> A male (greater) scaup, showing uncommonly well today. 700mm.





candyman said:


> Eurasian nuthatch




Very nice series, scyrene.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 14, 2015)

candyman said:


> Eurasian Blue Tit



Wonderful, wonderful colors candyman. Awesome series 

Were you on the ground when taking these shots?


----------



## arunprasad (May 14, 2015)

candyman said:


> Hawfinch



Wow. Nice shot. It looks to me like - the bird is angry / curious or may be thats how it's eyes will normally be.

Almost 99 % of birds in this forum I am seeing for the first time and a BIG thanks to all of the posters. So many colors, details and textures ...


----------



## candyman (May 14, 2015)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Eurasian Blue Tit
> ...



Thanks Click




Dylan777 said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Eurasian Blue Tit
> ...




Hi Dylan, thank you!I have learned that my photos are better when I enter the world of the animal. Meaning I lower myself to their level of life. Yes, it was taken from ground level.


----------



## candyman (May 14, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Eurasian nuthatch
> ...


Thank you Dustin. Much appreciate it.


----------



## candyman (May 14, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Hawfinch
> ...


Thank you!
Somehow the hawfinch has this look. I have other photos in which he has similar look. I guess it is his eye - red and black


----------



## candyman (May 14, 2015)

sedwards said:


> common grackle
> <snip>



Wonderful photo


----------



## candyman (May 14, 2015)

Eldar said:


> An Eurasian teal conducting the choir.
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II



Very nice catch. Love the colors.


----------



## candyman (May 14, 2015)

Visarend said:


> Little Grebe
> 6D
> EF600mm f/4L IS II USM
> F4
> ...


Very nice colors. I like the reflection


----------



## candyman (May 14, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Goslings*
> 
> Couple of geese hatched a bunch of goslings recently. They have been parading them around the gigantic lawns outside, and I decided to bring in my gear and get some shots. I tell ya, watching goslings is one of the most relaxing, hilarious things you can do. Toddler...gosling...they are both as clumsy and cute as you can imagine!
> 
> ...



Very wel done with handheld. That's a thin dof
I hope to catch some young ones this spring. Every day I go for a lunch walk at my work and pass a Swan. She is sitting there on one or more eggs. Very protective....of course


----------



## Eldar (May 14, 2015)

Eurasian nuthatch, the only bird we have over here who are able to climb down tree trunks.

1DX, 600mm f4L IS II
1/1600s, f5.6, ISO12800


----------



## Click (May 14, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Eurasian nuthatch, the only bird we have over here who are able to climb down tree trunks.
> 
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II
> 1/1600s, f5.6, ISO12800




Beautiful shot Eldar. I really like the green background.


----------



## scyrene (May 14, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Eurasian nuthatch, the only bird we have over here who are able to climb down tree trunks.
> 
> 1DX, 600mm f4L IS II
> 1/1600s, f5.6, ISO12800



Where was that taken? It's less coloured than the western subspecies. Somewhere in C/E Europe?


----------



## Eldar (May 14, 2015)

Thanks Click,
I agree on the green. It is really beautiful this early in the season.

Scyrene,
It is from the woods next to where I live, just south of Oslo in Norway. You may find some with a bit more colour, but this is what they normally look like here.


----------



## Eldar (May 14, 2015)

"Aahh, this was nice ..."
A mallard duckling, as fresh from the egg as warm omelette, has just completed his first 25 seconds in the water.


----------



## LSeries (May 14, 2015)

A Common Tern Sitting On A Branch by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## bjd (May 14, 2015)

Eldar said:


> "Aahh, this was nice ..."
> A mallard duckling, as fresh from the egg as warm omelette, has just completed his first 25 seconds in the water.


And already he can swim better than any of us.

Nice shot Eldar.


----------



## Click (May 14, 2015)

Lovely shot, LSeries.


----------



## Eldar (May 14, 2015)

bjd said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > "Aahh, this was nice ..."
> ...


Thanks,
But they learn to walk before they swim. This is from their first trip from the nest to the water


----------



## Click (May 15, 2015)

Eldar said:


> "Aahh, this was nice ..."
> A mallard duckling, as fresh from the egg as warm omelette, has just completed his first 25 seconds in the water.



So cute


----------



## Northbird (May 15, 2015)

7D MK II Canon 300 2.8 + 1.4x II




American redstart (Setophaga ruticilla) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sedwards (May 15, 2015)

White Breasted Nuthatch displaying
7DII
400 f5.6 + EX1.4II
f 9
1/500
iso 1600



Nuthatch displaying by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 15, 2015)

sedwards said:


> White Breasted Nuthatch displaying
> 7DII
> 400 f5.6 + EX1.4II
> f 9
> ...



Lovely shot, Stuart.


----------



## Eldar (May 15, 2015)

Common Eider, returning from a dive.
1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII extender


----------



## Sporgon (May 15, 2015)

Eldar said:


> "Aahh, this was nice ..."
> A mallard duckling, as fresh from the egg as warm omelette, has just completed his first 25 seconds in the water.



Brilliant ! Love it.

(Not sure the omelette reference is appropriate . )


----------



## Cog (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Eldar (May 16, 2015)

Red-breasted merganser. Last year´s couple has returned, probably with their kids from last year. Now there are three couples here. A very cool bird.
1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII extender

PS! Doing AFMA on 1200mm has been a bit of a challenge. I almost wrote this combo off as unsharp. But I decided to give it one more try and as you can see, it´s plenty sharp.


----------



## Ardan (May 16, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Red-breasted merganser. Last year´s couple has returned, probably with kids. Now there are three couples here. A very cool bird.
> 1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII extender
> 
> PS! Doing AFMA on 1200mm has been a bit of a challenge. I almost wrote this combo off as unsharp. But I decided to give it one more try and as you can see, it´s plenty sharp.



A very cool bird indeed. Its name in Dutch is, literally translated to English, "saw-bill". Kind of a cool name as well!


----------



## Ardan (May 16, 2015)

Long-tailed tit, sometimes described as "a little ball of wool with a very long tail".

5D mkiii + ef 100-400 mki @ 400mm, 1/250, f/8, ISO2500


----------



## Mistkäfer (May 16, 2015)

Made with 7DM2 and 100-400 II, Freehand


----------



## Click (May 16, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Red-breasted merganser. Last year´s couple has returned, probably with their kids from last year. Now there are three couples here. A very cool bird.
> 1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII extender
> 
> PS! Doing AFMA on 1200mm has been a bit of a challenge. I almost wrote this combo off as unsharp. But I decided to give it one more try and as you can see, it´s plenty sharp.




Beautiful shot Eldar. Nicely done.


----------



## pdq5oh (May 16, 2015)

Boss of HIS woods.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2015)

Ardan said:


> Long-tailed tit, sometimes described as "a little ball of wool with a very long tail".
> 
> 5D mkiii + ef 100-400 mki @ 400mm, 1/250, f/8, ISO2500



Very nice shot, Ardan.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2015)

Mistkäfer said:


> Made with 7DM2 and 100-400 II, Freehand



Beautiful light. Nicely done, Mistkäfer.


----------



## sedwards (May 16, 2015)

Mourning Dove
7DII
560mm
f9
iso 800
1/1000
430 EXII +better beamer 1/64 power



Mourning Dove by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Omar H (May 16, 2015)

Great Tailed Grackle
_Quiscalus mexicanus _



2015-05 76 by Omar Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Omar H (May 16, 2015)

Western Kingbird
_Tyrannus Verticalis_



2015-05 78 by Omar Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## ERHP (May 16, 2015)

pdq5oh said:


> Boss of HIS woods.



Really cool shot of the Tom! 

A more boring Western Scrub Jay that came to visit while I was taking shots of the hummingbirds.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2015)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2015)

sedwards said:


> Mourning Dove
> 7DII
> 560mm
> f9
> ...



Lovely shot, Stuart. Well done.


----------



## sedwards (May 17, 2015)

Brown-Headed Cowbird
7DII
560mm
f9
iso 3200
1/160 
+1 exp comp to get some detail in the blacks
[email protected] 1/64 + Better Beamer



Brown-Headed Cowbird by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## TheJock (May 17, 2015)

I managed to get a pic of my two love birds, they’re getting to sit outside now which seems to really stimulate them, they sing at all the wild birds and we even had a few nice visitors in the garden yesterday who were curious, a small flock of Indian Silverbills and a family unit of Purple (Palestinian) Sunbirds. The one on the top is Yoda and underneath is Jabba


----------



## LSeries (May 17, 2015)

Eurasian blue tit
Canon 7D Mark II + EF 400mm f/5.6L



Eurasian Blue Tit And A Bite by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 17, 2015)

LSeries said:


> Eurasian blue tit
> Canon 7D Mark II + EF 400mm f/5.6L



Very nice shot, LSeries.


----------



## Mr Bean (May 18, 2015)

Eastern Spinebill, feeding on the correas. A favorite plant of theirs.
5D3 with 300mm f4 + 1.4x TC


----------



## Eldar (May 18, 2015)

My good friend, the Eurasian nuthatch in the last light of the day.
1DX, 600 f4L IS II


----------



## Click (May 18, 2015)

Lovely. Nicely done, Eldar


----------



## arunprasad (May 19, 2015)

Kingfishers


----------



## arunprasad (May 19, 2015)

Heron


----------



## Click (May 19, 2015)

Beautiful pictures. Well done arunprasad.


----------



## arunprasad (May 20, 2015)

Thanks Click. Couple more.


----------



## Click (May 20, 2015)

I really like the Egret. Great shot.


----------



## arunprasad (May 21, 2015)

Egrets


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2015)

Mallards at rest.


----------



## scyrene (May 21, 2015)

Mister Scaup is getting very tame - he actually came out onto land yesterday, something I've never seen. Also a nice whitethroat who didn't mind me getting close. Both 700mm.


----------



## Click (May 21, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Mister Scaup is getting very tame - he actually came out onto land yesterday, something I've never seen. Also a nice whitethroat who didn't mind me getting close. Both 700mm.



Very nice. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Don Haines (May 21, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Egrets


Love the egrets!

We have a bunch nesting here where I work..... I'll have to try to get permission to take a few pictures.... such a lovely bird and such a horrible voice....


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (May 21, 2015)

Saw a pelican in the lake in front of my house last night, the sun had already mostly gone down and it was pretty dark so I had to shoot at iso 25,600. But even with that I think the shots came out great.

Canon 5D mkii, Tamron 150-600mm at 600mm, SIRUI P-326 monopod and Dolica B300 tripod head



IMG_3625 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_3640 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_3646 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## scyrene (May 21, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Saw a pelican in the lake in front of my house last night, the sun had already mostly gone down and it was pretty dark so I had to shoot at iso 25,600. But even with that I think the shots came out great.
> 
> Canon 5D mkii, Tamron 150-600mm at 600mm, SIRUI P-326 monopod and Dolica B300 tripod head
> 
> ...



I think it looks great! The third pic has a really filmic quality.


----------



## Click (May 21, 2015)

Andy_Hodapp said:


> Saw a pelican in the lake in front of my house last night, the sun had already mostly gone down and it was pretty dark so I had to shoot at iso 25,600. But even with that I think the shots came out great.
> 
> Canon 5D mkii, Tamron 150-600mm at 600mm, SIRUI P-326 monopod and Dolica B300 tripod head



Very nice series. I love the 3rd picture. Well done.


----------



## Ozarker (May 22, 2015)

American Goldfinch (Spinus tristis) Canon 70D and Canon EF 400mm f/5.6L USM

It is amazong the detail the "L" lenses can pick up. I'm standing 40' away and it still picked up the tiny legs of the aphids.

If one is on a budget and wants a good "L" lens for the money... it is hard to beat the Canon EF 400mm f/5.6L USM. The aperture here is f/5.6, but I should have run it up to f/8 or so for even better sharpness and a little more depth of field. The bird's head is slightly exiting the focal plane. Hand held.


----------



## Ozarker (May 22, 2015)

American Goldfinch


----------



## candyman (May 22, 2015)

Nice photos of the goldfinch CanonFanBoy


----------



## candyman (May 22, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Mister Scaup is getting very tame - he actually came out onto land yesterday, something I've never seen. Also a nice whitethroat who didn't mind me getting close. Both 700mm.




I like the photo of Mr Scaup. He did a nice pose


----------



## candyman (May 22, 2015)

Eurasian bullfinch
Male and Female 

Edit: the funny thing is, I always catch them while they have something in their mouth. Still look for that catch without!


----------



## Click (May 22, 2015)

candyman said:


> Eurasian bullfinch
> Male and Female
> 
> Edit: the funny thing is, I always catch them while they have something in their mouth. Still look for that catch without!



Very nice series, candyman. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## scyrene (May 22, 2015)

candyman said:


> Eurasian bullfinch
> Male and Female
> 
> Edit: the funny thing is, I always catch them while they have something in their mouth. Still look for that catch without!



Beautiful light and setting. And they are rather messy eaters, they often seem to have bits around their beak!


----------



## candyman (May 22, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, candyman. I especially like the last picture.




Thanks Click  




scyrene said:


> Beautiful light and setting. And they are rather messy eaters, they often seem to have bits around their beak!



Thanks scyrene. Yes, and I have another one like that: _The common chaffinch _ 
Edit: actually, if you take a good look at the female (2nd photo) she is just dropping something from her mouth. But not enough ;D ;D


----------



## candyman (May 23, 2015)

*The great spotted woodpecker*


I really like this bird.
Funny how he is showing up from behind the tree catching a little bit of sun. But probably looking at what is going on on the other side of the tree. 


The second photo is the moment I caught him drinking water in between two rainshowers. It was a very cloudy day. I took the photo with iso 12800 and the shutterspeed was high since he was very quick moving up and down to drink.


----------



## Click (May 23, 2015)

Great shots, candyman. I especially like the second picture, lovely reflection.


----------



## candyman (May 23, 2015)

Click said:


> Great shots, candyman. I especially like the second picture, lovely reflection.


Thank you. I had to wait with a lot of patience to get him like this drinking and catch the reflection.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 23, 2015)

Hi candyman. 
Love the second shot, absolutely exquisite. 

Cheers, Graham. 



candyman said:


> *The great spotted woodpecker*
> 
> 
> I really like this bird.
> ...


----------



## Eldar (May 23, 2015)

candyman said:


> *The great spotted woodpecker*
> 
> 
> I really like this bird.
> ...


Great images Candyman. Especially the second one. I have shot lots of images of this woodpecker, but none I would print. I sure would with the drinking scene, if that was mine.


----------



## Eldar (May 23, 2015)

I have been following this nuthatch couple every day this spring. And today I got the first glimpse of the next generation. Just as enjoyable this year as last year


----------



## candyman (May 23, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi candyman. Love the second shot, absolutely exquisite. Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham  



Eldar said:


> Great images Candyman. Especially the second one. I have shot lots of images of this woodpecker, but none I would print. I sure would with the drinking scene, if that was mine.



Thank you Eldar. 
Yes, it may be a candidate for a print. It is somehow symmetrical and because of that is has something extra.


----------



## candyman (May 23, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I have been following this nuthatch couple every day this spring. And today I got the first glimpse of the next generation. Just as enjoyable this year as last year




Now that's my dreamshot.
I am looking for this scene but wasn't lucky yet.
Well done Eldar!


----------



## Click (May 23, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I have been following this nuthatch couple every day this spring. And today I got the first glimpse of the next generation. Just as enjoyable this year as last year



That's a very very nice shot. Well done, Eldar.


----------



## bwud (May 24, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I have been following this nuthatch couple every day this spring. And today I got the first glimpse of the next generation. Just as enjoyable this year as last year



Awesome!


----------



## bwud (May 24, 2015)

zoo ducks


----------



## Click (May 24, 2015)

bwud said:


> zoo ducks




Nicely done, bwud.


----------



## sedwards (May 24, 2015)

i was able to get pretty close to this guy while out fishing today.


0V8A6542 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


0V8A6543 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 25, 2015)

sedwards said:


> i was able to get pretty close to this guy while out fishing today.




Great shots, Stuart. Well done.


----------



## arunprasad (May 25, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> arunprasad said:
> 
> 
> > Egrets
> ...



Agree. Love to see them standing in the back drop of clear blue still waterlands. I never heard their voice. May be I didn't paid proper attention. Only voice I hear are the stilts. Non stop.


----------



## arunprasad (May 25, 2015)

Another set. Only when I saw thru the Tamron 600 lens, I observed for the rirst time that Purple heron hunts by spearing the fish.


----------



## Click (May 25, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Another set. Only when I saw thru the Tamron 600 lens, I observed for the rirst time that Purple heron hunts by spearing the fish.



Very nice series, I especially like the first picture.


----------



## arunprasad (May 25, 2015)

Spoonbills and Egrets.


----------



## Eldar (May 25, 2015)

One day old Great Crested Grebe looking up over his mom´s wings.

7DII, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II
1/1250s, f7.1, ISO2000


----------



## LSeries (May 25, 2015)

Eurasian Blue Tit Sitting On A Reed by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (May 25, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> Another set. Only when I saw thru the Tamron 600 lens, I observed for the rirst time that Purple heron hunts by spearing the fish.




Really nice series. I like the third picture. The fish not


----------



## candyman (May 25, 2015)

Eldar said:


> One day old Great Crested Grebe looking up over his mom´s wings.
> 
> 7DII, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II
> 1/1250s, f7.1, ISO2000


Lovely photo. I like it!
I had some scene like this next to my office. Over the weekend something happened with the swans. They disappeared. What was left....one egg. They did not return. Either the egg was not ok, or something/someone scared or hurt the swans. What a pitty for them.


----------



## candyman (May 25, 2015)

LSeries said:


> Eurasian Blue Tit Sitting On A Reed by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


Nice colors and sharp. Well done.


----------



## Click (May 25, 2015)

LSeries said:


> Eurasian Blue Tit Sitting On A Reed




Lovely shot. Nicely done, LSeries.


----------



## Eldar (May 25, 2015)

A 2-day old Eurasian Coot. With looks only a mother can love


----------



## LSeries (May 25, 2015)

Eldar said:


> A 2-day old Eurasian Coot. With looks only a mother can love



Nice photo! I think that they look cool ;D I saw some young Eurasian Coot chicks last Sunday here in Finland, too.


----------



## kirkcha (May 26, 2015)

A few fun ones from last week.


----------



## knkedlaya (May 26, 2015)

Eagle


----------



## Click (May 26, 2015)

kirkcha said:


> A few fun ones from last week.




Very nice pictures, Kirk.


----------



## Eldar (May 26, 2015)

I really liked your eagle shot knkedlaya, well done!

Eurasian Oystercatcher
1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII extender.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2015)

I really like this shot. Well done, Eldar.


----------



## kirkcha (May 26, 2015)

Click said:


> kirkcha said:
> 
> 
> > A few fun ones from last week.
> ...



Thanks Click, fun to follow them around.


----------



## Northbird (May 27, 2015)

Canon 7D II, 300 F/2.8 IS + 1.4TC II




Magnolia warbler (Setophaga magnolia) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2015)

Been away from home almost a month, in eagle heaven. Missed many but got many too. Have to catch up on this thread.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 27, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Canon 7D II, 300 F/2.8 IS + 1.4TC II



Beautiful, nicely done Northbird.


----------



## knkedlaya (May 27, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I really liked your eagle shot knkedlaya, well done!




Thank you Eldar. Glad you liked the image!!!


----------



## Eldar (May 27, 2015)

An eider enjoying the last sun, while protecting her little ones.
1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII extender


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2015)

A mob of cedar waxwings raided my crabapple tree this morning. The apples are from last year, so it may be that we'll have a few drunken birds later.


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Click (May 27, 2015)

Eldar said:


> An eider enjoying the last sun, while protecting her little ones.
> 1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII extender




Very nice picture, Eldar.


----------



## Eldar (May 29, 2015)

Thanks Click. It´s fun to be out these days. Lots of activity in all the camps.

This is a Great Crested Grebe and her little one in today´s early morning sun.


----------



## Maximilian (May 29, 2015)

Eldar said:


> This is a Great Crested Grebe and her little one in today´s early morning sun.


Great catch. Lovely subject.
Congrats Eldar.


----------



## Ozarker (May 29, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Canon 7D II, 300 F/2.8 IS + 1.4TC II
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very, very good!


----------



## Ozarker (May 29, 2015)

I've mislabeled this as an American Goldfinch. It is actually a Lesser Goldfinch.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2015)

Very nice series, CanonFanBoy.


----------



## candyman (May 29, 2015)

A *European Robin* @5.6 and 1250 ISO


The *Dunnock* @5.6 and 2500 ISO


Both with 100-400MKII


Edit: the colors appear incorrect. The large version is showing the correct colors - click on the image


----------



## Click (May 29, 2015)

Beautiful. I really like the first shot. 8) Nicely done candyman.


----------



## candyman (May 29, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful. I really like the first shot. 8) Nicely done candyman.




Thank you Click. Much appreciated.


----------



## LSeries (May 29, 2015)

Eldar said:


> An eider enjoying the last sun, while protecting her little ones.
> 1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII extender



Nice shots! 

(Somehow my 400 f/5.6L feels a bit short now.)


----------



## RChauhan (May 30, 2015)

Taken in:
1. the Carribean near Jamaica. 
2. Brazil

I don't know the species so it would be nice if anyone knew what birds these are is.


----------



## Northbird (May 30, 2015)

7D MK II, 600 F4 II 




Rufous hummingbird ♀ (Selasphorus rufus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## candc (May 30, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II, 600 F4 II



excellent shot of the little one


----------



## Click (May 30, 2015)

RChauhan said:


> Taken in:
> 1. the Carribean near Jamaica.
> 2. Brazil




Very nice shots, especially the first picture. Well done Reuben.


----------



## Click (May 30, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II, 600 F4 II




Cute  Nicely done Tony.


----------



## Jaccop (May 30, 2015)

Here a close up 



boerenzwaluw 3I9A8261 by Jacco P, on Flickr


----------



## jhwsfla (May 30, 2015)

Just showing off his catch


----------



## Eldar (May 30, 2015)

Very nice head shot Jaccop. How close were you to get that?

This is a Eurasian Teal, our smallest duck. I read that it is a very common duck, but I rarely see it ... Charming little fellow.

1DX, 600 f4L IS II


----------



## Jaccop (May 30, 2015)

The shot was taken from 3 meter and then cropt. Every morning at breakfast they where on the wire. The last day i came back at 11;00 and shot these and more.


----------



## Click (May 30, 2015)

Jaccop said:


> Here a close up



Great shot, Jaccop. ...And welcome to CR


----------



## Click (May 30, 2015)

Eldar said:


> ... Charming little fellow.



I agree with you, Eldar. 

Very nice picture. Well done.


----------



## LarryC1973 (May 30, 2015)

Great Shots everyone. Here is a Purple Gallinule Chick, and a White Ibis I found hanging out at the local park. 
1DX-Ancient 500mm 4.5 The lens is razor sharp if you stop it down to 5.6. I would love to get the new 4.0 version but this copy is so nice and fast autofocusing. Sometimes chasing the latest and greatest might not be as good as you expect


----------



## gary samples (May 30, 2015)

1Dx shot @ 840 600mm+1.4III F/7.1 ISO 400 1/2500 out my truck window 
Cropped 60%


----------



## Click (May 30, 2015)

Beautiful shot. 8) Well done Gary.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 30, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx shot @ 840 600mm+1.4III F/7.1 ISO 400 1/2500 out my truck window
> Cropped 60%



Great Shot ! 
What is it ?


----------



## gary samples (May 30, 2015)

IslanderMV said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > 1Dx shot @ 840 600mm+1.4III F/7.1 ISO 400 1/2500 out my truck window
> ...


 Alectoris Chukar


----------



## Click (May 30, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> Great Shots everyone. Here is a Purple Gallinule Chick, and a White Ibis I found hanging out at the local park.
> 1DX-Ancient 500mm 4.5 The lens is razor sharp if you stop it down to 5.6. I would love to get the new 4.0 version but this copy is so nice and fast autofocusing. Sometimes chasing the latest and greatest might not be as good as you expect




Really nice pictures, Larry. Well done.


----------



## gary samples (May 31, 2015)

1Dx shot @ 840 600mm+ 1.4III F/7.1 ISO 200 1/1600


----------



## Omni Images (May 31, 2015)

A few from yesterday.
Canon 1D4 100-400F5.6II 1.4III


----------



## Click (May 31, 2015)

Omni Images said:


> A few from yesterday.
> Canon 1D4 100-400F5.6II 1.4III




Beautiful series. Nicely done.


----------



## serendipidy (May 31, 2015)

dilbert said:


> With the number of bird pictures, I'm starting to wonder ... do cat photographers grow up into bird photographers? Lose their fur as they mature and grow feathers?



Yes......meow ;D


----------



## serendipidy (May 31, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx shot @ 840 600mm+1.4III F/7.1 ISO 400 1/2500 out my truck window
> Cropped 60%


I really like this one, Gary. Nice pose too.


----------



## Eldar (May 31, 2015)

Female red-breasted merganser. It is obvious that it was´t the female who got them their name. Beautiful bird though.
1DX, 600 f4L II + 2xIII


----------



## kaswindell (May 31, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Female red-breasted merganser. It is obvious that it was´t the female who got them their name. Beautiful bird though.
> 1DX, 600 f4L II + 2xIII



Very nice as usual...


----------



## NancyP (Jun 1, 2015)

Bird photography provides the thrill of hunting, without the nuisance of having to pluck and gut the results.


----------



## jrista (Jun 1, 2015)

*Goose Portrait*


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Goose Portrait*




Very nice close-up. Well done, Jon.


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2015)

Family out for a swim


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Goose Portrait*




Beautiful portrait


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2015)

Yellow headed blackbird


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 3, 2015)

jrista said:


> *Goose Portrait*
> ...


Magnificent Canada goose, Jon!
Works great in that format.


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2015)

A couple of pictures of a snowy owl perching on the power lines in our back alley a couple of years ago. We have scads of these beautiful birds around here in the winter but I seldom am in a position to take a decent picture. These poses aren't the best by any means but they're what I was able to achieve.


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2015)

I love snowy owl. Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 3, 2015)

Female black redstart nervously keeping an eye on me because she is nesting unterneath my roof 

Data:
5D3, 100-400L @ 400 mm, 1/800, f6.3, ISO 800, 
slight croping, slight sharpening


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2015)

Click said:


> I love snowy owl. Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click! A great thing about photography is that there is always the possibility of getting a better shot. It really keeps one going.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 3, 2015)

A one-day old swan resting after the afternoon bath. His mother is alone with her 4 little ones, since her mate was killed by a dog. I am sure H.C. Andersen had not seen this one, when he wrote the ugly duckling 

7DII, 600 f4L IS II


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2015)

So cute  Nicely done, Eldar.


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2015)

1. Yellow-headed blackbird
2. Horned grebe
3. American coot


----------



## Rocky (Jun 4, 2015)

It is time for a not so sharp picture


----------



## HankMD (Jun 4, 2015)

Haven't posted in a long time but have quietly enjoyed all of your beautiful captures. Please keep them coming!

A few recent favorite of mine.



Scaly-breasted Munia (Lonchura punctulata), probably a family.




Ruddy Kingfisher (Halcyon coromanda), a rare visiter where I live.




Emerald Dove (Chalcophaps indica, ♂) 




Grey Treepie (Dendrocitta formosae)




Pacific Swallow (Hirundo tahitica)


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2015)

Beautiful series, Hank. I especially like the second and 5th picture. Nicely done.


----------



## HankMD (Jun 5, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Hank. I especially like the second and 5th picture. Nicely done.



Thanks, Click! It was a lot of fun shooting them, if only I had more time....


----------



## Eldar (Jun 5, 2015)

I am spending a day in the mountains, where spring is a bit delayed. This western yellow wagtail was busy building its nest.
1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I am spending a day in the mountains, where spring is a bit delayed. This western yellow wagtail was busy building its nest.
> 1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII



Lovely shot, Eldar. I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## rpt (Jun 6, 2015)

This pair of Hornbills came visiting this morning.




I7D_0972 by Rustom Taraporevala, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2015)

rpt said:


> This pair of Hornbills came visiting this morning.



We don’t have that bird species over here. Nice picture rpt.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 6, 2015)

Click said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > This pair of Hornbills came visiting this morning.
> ...


Indeed, these are fairly far from what we can expect to see here. Nice!

This is a high mountain bluethroat, singing his heart out to capture a female. Spring has just started for this little fellow. I am not using a hide, so it takes a bit of work and time to get good shots of these small birds. When you´re finally close enough and points your big glass towards them, off they go ...

1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII (handheld).


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2015)

Mom yellow-headed blackbird bringing home lunch for the kids.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2015)

Eldar said:


> ...
> 
> This is a high mountain bluethroat, singing his heart out to capture a female. Spring has just started for this little fellow. I am not using a hide, so it takes a bit of work and time to get good shots of these small birds. When you´re finally close enough and points your big glass towards them, off they go ...
> 
> 1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII (handheld).



Lovely. Beautiful little bird. Nicely done Eldar.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2015)

dpc said:


> Mom yellow-headed blackbird bringing home lunch for the kids.




Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 6, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...


Beautiful Eldar!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 6, 2015)

rpt said:


> This pair of Hornbills came visiting this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool, I must say!


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 6, 2015)

Pileated Woodpecker, I love these guys! 
5D Mkiii
100-400L
1/320 sec
f/8
iso 800


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2015)

Very nice shot, Ken.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 6, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Ken.


Thank you Click! You're very kind!


----------



## rpt (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks folks. 

Eldar, dpc, Ken, lovely shots!


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2015)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Mom yellow-headed blackbird bringing home lunch for the kids.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Eldar (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks folks, much appreciated. Krob78, I share your view on the Pileated Woodpecker. A great looking bird. Great shot.

This image of a Western Yellow Wagtail, singing his heart out to attract a mate, may look like it has been through a lot of colour processing. But it is actually straight raw to jpeg, slightly cropped and with only a minor sharpening. 

1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII


----------



## Cog (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2015)

Eldar said:


> This image of a Western Yellow Wagtail, singing his heart out to attract a mate, may look like it has been through a lot of colour processing. But it is actually straight raw to jpeg, slightly cropped and with only a minor sharpening.
> 
> 1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII



Another beautiful shot. Nicely done, Eldar.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 7, 2015)

Been on the road the last couple of weeks and have only had the phone to view the site but some really awesome shots to date. I got to watch a pair of Pileated Woodpeckers nest just outside my bedroom window growing up but I still haven't managed to get a cool shot like that one, Ken.

One of the two Trumpeter Swans I saw at Lee-Metcalf NWR in Montana. Giants, reminding me of watching B-52's land.


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi, very nice photos everyone! Here are some warbler photos from the spring migration this year. All shot with 50D and 400 5.6
1-Canada Warbler
2-Prothonatary Warbler
3-Black-throated Blue Warbler


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 7, 2015)

Here are a few more.
1-Blue-winged Warbler
2-Blackburnian Warbler
3-Northern Parula


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2015)

ERHP said:


> One of the two Trumpeter Swans I saw at Lee-Metcalf NWR in Montana. Giants, reminding me of watching B-52's land.



Lovely. 8) Nicely done ERHP.


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2015)

Beautiful series, jmeyer. I especially like the Prothonatary Warbler. Well done.


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 7, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I am spending a day in the mountains, where spring is a bit delayed. This western yellow wagtail was busy building its nest.
> 1DX, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII



Great shot, Eldar!
The rather pale yellow tone makes me think this is a female (could possibly be a male that hasn't changed into summer dress yet). They're lovely birds, and at a few of my favourite bird spotting places one can come as near as 10-15m without them dashing off instantly.

Also noticed your Bluethroat: Congrats to that delicate little fellow!


----------



## Northbird (Jun 8, 2015)

jmeyer said:


> Hi, very nice photos everyone! Here are some warbler photos from the spring migration this year. All shot with 50D and 400 5.6
> 1-Canada Warbler
> 2-Prothonatary Warbler
> 3-Black-throated Blue Warbler



Very nice images jmeyer, especially the black-throated blue.


----------



## aceflibble (Jun 8, 2015)

The standard 7D & 400mm f/5.6L combo is serving me well for this kind of thing. For the life of me I can't get the focus to work well for flying birds; probably for the best that I prefer closer, perched birds anyway. Can't get detail like this on something that's up in the sky 




on Flickr




on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2015)

aceflibble said:


> The standard 7D & 400mm f/5.6L combo is serving me well for this kind of thing. For the life of me I can't get the focus to work well for flying birds; probably for the best that I prefer closer, perched birds anyway. Can't get detail like this on something that's up in the sky



Nice pictures, aceflibble. I especially like the second one.


----------



## arunprasad (Jun 8, 2015)

First time shooting small birds. Using Tamron 150 600 on 70d. Don't know the name of this common bird. But looked beautiful when I saw through this lens.

Using this combo still struggling a lot for BIF shots even with bigger birds like Pelicans. With my earlier 55 250 mm, I used to get more keepers.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks DominoDude. The frist is a female and the singing one I posted a little later was a male. This bird appear in lots of nuances, so every now and then they are a bit difficult to separate.

Yesterday, when I was laying low, trying to shoot a horned grebe, this bunch of "ugly ducklings" came by for a visit. Charming bunch 

1DX, 24-70 f2.8L II @70mm (luckily I had more than my 600mm + 1.4x extender available )


----------



## Jaccop (Jun 8, 2015)

Big bird, but all air.
With 7d mark iii with ef 300L 2.8 is i.


3I9A0226 by Jacco P, on Flickr


----------



## Cog (Jun 9, 2015)

jmeyer said:


> Hi, very nice photos everyone! Here are some warbler photos from the spring migration this year. All shot with 50D and 400 5.6
> 1-Canada Warbler
> 2-Prothonatary Warbler
> 3-Black-throated Blue Warbler


Really nice!


----------



## candyman (Jun 9, 2015)

*Pied avocet* - juvenile and adult

What is learned in the cradle is carried out to the tomb


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2015)

Very nice pictures, candyman.


----------



## candyman (Jun 9, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, candyman.


Thank you Click


----------



## Vern (Jun 10, 2015)

great photos to all

white Ibis, 600II + 1.4III, 1DX


----------



## Vern (Jun 10, 2015)

a mucky one


----------



## Vern (Jun 10, 2015)

only a mother....


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2015)

Vern said:


> only a mother....



LOL ;D I agree with you...


----------



## dolina (Jun 10, 2015)

Very nice portrait Vern


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jun 10, 2015)

Got these shots yesterday of American pelicans in the lake in front of my house. Canon 5D mkii and Tamron 150-600mm at 600mm



IMG_4133 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_4136 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_4139 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr



IMG_4142 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 11, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, CanonFanBoy.



Thanks Click. I just wish the eyes did not look so empty. Still hit and miss with post processing skills. I might learn to add a little life to them one day.


----------



## TheJock (Jun 11, 2015)

RChauhan said:


> Taken in:
> 1. the Carribean near Jamaica.
> 2. Brazil
> 
> I don't know the species so it would be nice if anyone knew what birds these are is.


Hi, first is a Peregrine Falcon, 2nd is a Gannet


----------



## Vern (Jun 12, 2015)

snowy egret from this morning
1DX, 600II + 1.4III, ISO 1250, 1/1250, f7.1


----------



## Vern (Jun 12, 2015)

with breakfast


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2015)

Vern said:


> with breakfast



Very nice shot, Vern.


----------



## Vern (Jun 13, 2015)

Tricolor heron


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2015)

Vern said:


> Tricolor heron



Another very nice shot, Vern. Well done.


----------



## meywd (Jun 13, 2015)

amazing shots Vern, where are these shots taken?


----------



## Vern (Jun 13, 2015)

meywd said:


> amazing shots Vern, where are these shots taken?



Many thanks - Oak Island, North Carolina - yearly beach destination.

Great Egret from this morning too.


----------



## Vern (Jun 13, 2015)

one more of the snowy egret - she was posing


----------



## mehaue (Jun 13, 2015)

A swiss one ;-)
Click on the picture for the best quality, this bbcode stuff is messing the quiality up...



IMG (12 von 18).jpg by Martin Hüsser, auf Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2015)

Vern said:


> one more of the snowy egret - she was posing



Beautiful shot,Vern. I really like this one.


----------



## mdmphoto (Jun 14, 2015)

Juvenile Black-Crowned Night Heron (?) in Nu'uanu Stream along River Street in Chinatown, Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## ejenner (Jun 14, 2015)

I finally got a lens long enough to get some decent pixels on target (Sigma 150-600 C). Still need a lot more time and practice but got my first ever owl pic. We have a pair of Downy peckers in a tree so I built a makeshift hide and have been sitting out trying to get shots of them. 

Pretty nice doing it from home - sit around, have a beer or two.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2015)

I really like your pictures, ejenner. Nicely done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi ejenner. 
Aaah autofocus is your friend then, just have to straighten and crop for composition later! ;D
Nice shots, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ejenner said:


> Snip 8<
> sit around, have a beer or two.


----------



## LSeries (Jun 14, 2015)

Canon 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600 Sport @ 600mm, ISO 1600




Great Tit And A Bite by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Vern (Jun 14, 2015)

Vern said:


> snowy egret from this morning
> 1DX, 600II + 1.4III, ISO 1250, 1/1250, f7.1



I worked on this file again today - I like this crop better plus I fixed a few blown pixels.


----------



## Vern (Jun 14, 2015)

Click said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > one more of the snowy egret - she was posing
> ...



thanks Click - I played with this file too to remove the piece of grass pointing at the subject plus a few other details.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2015)

Vern said:


> I worked on this file again today - I like this crop better plus I fixed a few blown pixels.



I agree with you. This one looks a lot better. 8)


----------



## ejenner (Jun 15, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ejenner.
> Aaah autofocus is your friend then, just have to straighten and crop for composition later! ;D
> Nice shots, well done.
> 
> ...



Yes, exactly. AF, crop, straighten AND a tripod are my friends for this setup. Need my arm strength for lifting beers.



Click said:


> I really like your pictures, ejenner. Nicely done.



Thanks.

A western kingbird from the wildlife refuge where I took the owl shot. Normally I don't like wires and man-made objects in pics, but I could live with this one.

Two female Blackbirds from today. I assume the first is a juvenile.


----------



## meywd (Jun 15, 2015)

ejenner said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ejenner.
> ...



Beautiful photos


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2015)

Magpie


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2015)

ejenner said:


> I finally got a lens long enough to get some decent pixels on target (Sigma 150-600 C). Still need a lot more time and practice but got my first ever owl pic. We have a pair of Downy peckers in a tree so I built a makeshift hide and have been sitting out trying to get shots of them.
> 
> Pretty nice doing it from home - sit around, have a beer or two.



Really nice pictures. I'm going to have to get one of those longer lenses.


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2015)

ejenner said:


> Two female Blackbirds from today. I assume the first is a juvenile.



I really like the colors on your first picture.


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2015)

More magpies. I usually can't get anywhere near this close to them (maybe 3 1/2 to 4 metres). I suspect they had a nest in the bushes nearby and were standing guard.


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.



Thanks!


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 19, 2015)

A few images of the past few weeks.
Canon 1D4 100-400II + 1.4III 580EXII flash


----------



## Eldar (Jun 19, 2015)

Omni Images said:


> A few images of the past few weeks.
> Canon 1D4 100-400II + 1.4III 580EXII flash


Very nice series Omni. Not easy to get this close to the birds where I live, so I suppose you're good at hide and sneak


----------



## FEBS (Jun 19, 2015)

Omni Images said:


> A few images of the past few weeks.
> Canon 1D4 100-400II + 1.4III 580EXII flash



Very nice series !!

Did you use a flash extender?


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks Eldar ... yes, it's all about stalking slowly, or just hanging in a spot and waiting for them to come through past you.
Loving the new 100-400 with close focus ... they can sometimes pop right next to you and bamm ! .. that little juv wren was pretty much a full frame shot ...


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi FEBS, no I don't ... I've found the 580 can give me enough .. a lot of the time it just fills the shadows and gives a highlight in the eye.
I think if I need one of those, I'm too far away ... I try and get close. Most of those shots were only cropped at most about 1/2 the frame size or less, if any more then it's not a really a keeper I recon.


----------



## FEBS (Jun 19, 2015)

Omni Images said:


> Hi FEBS, no I don't ... I've found the 580 can give me enough .. a lot of the time it just fills the shadows and gives a highlight in the eye.
> I think if I need one of those, I'm too far away ... I try and get close. Most of those shots were only cropped at most about 1/2 the frame size or less, if any more then it's not a really a keeper I recon.



OK, thx for the feedback. 
I'm preparing myself for my next safari in September (Uganda), and this time I really want using a flash extender. I fully agree that if you need to crop more then 50%, the chance I will be a keeper is becoming low. However, on a safari, you don't have always the opportunity to come close. I'm using my 200-400 with 1.4 external extender, so that I can get 784mm on my 1Dx. On the other hand, also the light conditions are asking some fill flash over there. Last year, I had bought ultimately the better beamer, but did not use it extensively in front. So the result was not good at that moment. Now I think I'm used to this extender.


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 19, 2015)

FEBS, I would be taking it then. I don't think you'll be able to get as close as I was with those birds, and a flash in the face of an elephant or lion might get them a little upset ... just need to watch that cat eye thing with the flash ... But I think it does bring out the colour much better ... I'd prefer to use one flash and have the bird fly away, than take 20 dull and muddy unusable shots ... but they don't seem to mind the flash.. sometimes the just flinch and look at you again ...
So yeah at those distances with the larger animals over there a beamer might help a lot. Those birds in my shots are tiny and you have to get as close as you can.


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2015)

Omni Images said:


> A few images of the past few weeks.
> Canon 1D4 100-400II + 1.4III 580EXII flash




Beautiful series. 8) Well done Omni.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 19, 2015)

Like your shots, beautiful, Omni!
-r


----------



## Vern (Jun 19, 2015)

Omni Images said:


> FEBS, I would be taking it then. I don't think you'll be able to get as close as I was with those birds, and a flash in the face of an elephant or lion might get them a little upset ... just need to watch that cat eye thing with the flash ... But I think it does bring out the colour much better ... I'd prefer to use one flash and have the bird fly away, than take 20 dull and muddy unusable shots ... but they don't seem to mind the flash.. sometimes the just flinch and look at you again ...
> So yeah at those distances with the larger animals over there a beamer might help a lot. Those birds in my shots are tiny and you have to get as close as you can.



great series Omni - well done.

I almost always use the better beamer and a little fill flash for birds for the reasons you note. Typically working with 1DX + 600II +1.4XIII. My only issue is that I've broken 2 of the canon remote flash attachments in the last 6 months. I am super careful w gear, but these just seem to snap off with the slightest bump if the flash gets caught on a bit of brush etc. Carry an extra one on safari (or perhaps just spazz less than me ).


----------



## FEBS (Jun 19, 2015)

Vern said:


> I almost always use the better beamer and a little fill flash for birds for the reasons you note. Typically working with 1DX + 600II +1.4XIII. My only issue is that I've broken 2 of the canon remote flash attachments in the last 6 months. I am super careful w gear, but these just seem to snap off with the slightest bump if the flash gets caught on a bit of brush etc. Carry an extra one on safari (or perhaps just spazz less than me ).



Hi Vern,

Thanks for your reaction. By adding the better beamer, you place an extra force on the flash attachment, and as you mentioned you should be extra carefully. 
I don't have the 600f4, but use the 200-400 1.4 with engaged internal extender and the 1.4 III as external extender. So I can get 784mm / f8 on my 1Dx. I mostly change the aperture then to f10 or f11 and use in that case Aperture Priority together with the flash in TTL mostly on FEC -2 and ISO fixed on 100 till 1600, depending what I need. That setting delivered me good and sharp pictures at home with the local birds. Auto ISO, which I mostly use in M setting, does not bring me the right results as the ISO will be fixed to 400 in that case by the 1Dx. What's your setup with a better beamer to catch the birds ?


----------



## dolina (Jun 20, 2015)

Just testing the high ISO of the 5DS R on subjects that it was not marketed to handle. 




Chestnut Munia (Lonchura atricapilla) by alabang, on Flickr

The Chestnut Munia (Lonchura atricapilla) (formerly considered as a subspecies of the tricoloured munia Lonchura malacca atricapilla), also known as black-headed munia, is a small passerine bird. This estrildid finch is a resident breeding bird in Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, China, India, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Burma, Nepal, Philippines, Singapore, Taiwan, Thailand, Vietnam and Hawaii.

Before 1995, it was the national bird of the Philippines,[2] where it is known as mayang pula ("red maya") because of its brick red patch on the lower back which is visible only when it flies. (This distinguishes it from other birds locally called maya, notably the predominantly brownish "mayang simbahan" (tree sparrow)[3] which is more common in urban areas.)

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chestnut_munia

Location: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntinlupa


Camera
Canon EOS 5DS R
Lens
Canon EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM
Focal Length
800mm
Shutter Speed
1/320 s
Aperture
f/5.6
ISO/Film
2500


----------



## ERHP (Jun 20, 2015)

dolina said:


> Just testing the high ISO of the 5DS R on subjects that it was not marketed to handle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is pretty cool! How bad were the file sizes?


----------



## dolina (Jun 20, 2015)

ERHP said:


> That is pretty cool! How bad were the file sizes?


60-75MB each?

Toy around with em if you want. File name reflects lens used.

This will be updated with new lenses from time to time.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zv8w5jb2kvdkjy8/AABqNvKVjcRvBRpDeX67vDf3a?dl=0


----------



## GP.Masserano (Jun 20, 2015)

Omni Images said:


> A few images of the past few weeks.
> Canon 1D4 100-400II + 1.4III 580EXII flash



Attending the forum, I am surprised every time to observe the differences between animals similar to each other. This is an European Water Rail, i.e. a Rallide similar to that of Omni.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 20, 2015)

Baby robin, second day after hatching.


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice shot, Don.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Baby robin, second day after hatching.




Great shot! What lens and focal length did you use?


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2015)

dolina said:


> Just testing the high ISO of the 5DS R on subjects that it was not marketed to handle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm really impressed. Great colours and, when I magnify it, great detail.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 20, 2015)

dpc said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Baby robin, second day after hatching.
> ...


shot with 7D2 and 100L macro lens. The nest is in the entranceway to one of our satellite ground stations at work... and the pole outside has an osprey nest.


----------



## dolina (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks dpc.




Yellow-vented bulbul (Pycnonotus goiavier) by alabang, on Flickr

The yellow-vented bulbul (Pycnonotus goiavier) is a member of the bulbul family of passerine birds. It is resident breeder in southeast Asia from southern Thailand and Cambodia south to Borneo and the Philippines. It is found in a wide variety of open habitats, but not deep forest. It is one of the most common birds in cultivated areas. They appear to be nomadic, roaming from place to place regularly.

The yellow-vented bulbul builds a well-camouflaged but fragile, loose, deep, cup-shaped nest from grass, leaves, roots, vine stems, and twigs. The nest is untidy on the outside, but it is neatly lined with plant fibers. It may be built in a wide range of places from low bushes to high trees. This is a species adapted to humans and may even nest in gardens. The yellow-vented bulbul lays 2–5 eggs in February to June.

The yellow-vented bulbuls eats berries and small fruits. They also sip nectar, nibble on young shoots, and take some insects.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow-vented_bulbul

Location: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntinlupa

Camera Canon EOS 5DS R
Lens Canon EF 800mm f/5.6L IS USM
Focal Length 800mm
Shutter Speed 1/200 s
Aperture f/5.6
ISO/Film 640

500px uncompressed: https://500px.com/photo/112583865/yellow-vented-bulbul-pycnonotus-goiavier-by-paolo-dolina?from=user_library


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, Paolo.


----------



## LSeries (Jun 21, 2015)

A Common sandpiper with Canon 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600mm Sport




Common Sandpiper On A Rock by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2015)

That's a very nice picture, LSeries. Well done.


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 22, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> Omni Images said:
> 
> 
> > A few images of the past few weeks.
> ...



Hi GP. here is a shot of another Rail here, the Lewin's Rail, it's even smaller than the Buff Banded Rail and more elusive.


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 22, 2015)

Two Spotted Pardalotes from the weekend, Male and Female.
Canon 1Dmk4 100-400II 1.4III 580EXII


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Paolo,
Looks like the new 5DSr does just fine at high iso for nature ... I hope to grab myself one for just that soon too.
I usually never go much over 400, 800iso at the most and always shoot on single shot, so a 5 burst would be fine.
I also want it for water shots, and think it'll be just fine for that too.
Not worried about the big files. I want to be able to blow them up to large images to frame.


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2015)

Very nice series, Omni Images.


----------



## mehaue (Jun 22, 2015)

From a local zoo, but outside quite far away and with rainy weather 



IMG_0381.jpg by Martin Hüsser, auf Flickr


----------



## LSeries (Jun 22, 2015)

Black-throated loons with Canon 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600mm Sport + a rowing boat




Black-throated Loon And A Chick by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2015)

LSeries said:


> Black-throated loons with Canon 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600mm Sport + a rowing boat



Lovely. Nicely done LSeries.


----------



## LSeries (Jun 22, 2015)

Click said:


> LSeries said:
> 
> 
> > Black-throated loons with Canon 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600mm Sport + a rowing boat
> ...



Thanks!  Those are my favourite birds.


----------



## dolina (Jun 22, 2015)

Mangrove blue flycatcher (Cyornis rufigastra) by alabang, on Flickr

The mangrove blue flycatcher (Cyornis rufigastra) is a species of bird in the Muscicapidae family. It is found in Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, and Thailand. Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical mangrove forests.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mangrove_blue_flycatcher

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark

EXIF: 1/30 f/4.0 560mm ISO 640

Best viewed at https://500px.com/photo/112821213/the-mangrove-blue-flycatcher-cyornis-rufigastra-by-paolo-dolina?from=user_library


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2015)

Very nice shot, Paolo.


----------



## dolina (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you click.


----------



## arunprasad (Jun 23, 2015)

First time clicked a bird with its chicks. 
Can some one tell whats this bird is ? Moorhen or Coot ?


----------



## jeremywkhoi (Jun 23, 2015)

arunprasad said:


> First time clicked a bird with its chicks.
> Can some one tell whats this bird is ? Moorhen or Coot ?


seems like a white breasted waterhen!


----------



## arunprasad (Jun 23, 2015)

jeremywkhoi said:


> arunprasad said:
> 
> 
> > First time clicked a bird with its chicks.
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Vern (Jun 23, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > I almost always use the better beamer and a little fill flash for birds for the reasons you note. Typically working with 1DX + 600II +1.4XIII. My only issue is that I've broken 2 of the canon remote flash attachments in the last 6 months. I am super careful w gear, but these just seem to snap off with the slightest bump if the flash gets caught on a bit of brush etc. Carry an extra one on safari (or perhaps just spazz less than me ).
> ...



Hi FEBs,

I place the better beamer w the front piece about even w the front of the lens. I usually use Av mode at f8-9 w the 600 II + 1.4X III, flash exp at -1 and 2/3 stops (depending on backlighting) and an ISO to give >1/500 sec exp. I like to stop down a little from 5.6 to slightly increase the DOF and I think this aperture is a little sharper. While the IS can stabilize slower shutter speeds (and I'm shooting from a gitzo tripod + RRS full gimbal), I tend to lose a lot of captures due to subject motion if the shutter speed is too slow. The 1Dx shutter is very loud so I often work with the 5DMKIII if I'm in a blind and will be very close to the birds - the silent shutter mode on it is much, much quieter than the 1Dx. The 1Dx rules for BIF though.


----------



## FEBS (Jun 23, 2015)

Vern said:


> Hi FEBs,
> 
> I place the better beamer w the front piece about even w the front of the lens. I usually use Av mode at f8-9 w the 600 II + 1.4X III, flash exp at -1 and 2/3 stops (depending on backlighting) and an ISO to give >1/500 sec exp. I like to stop down a little from 5.6 to slightly increase the DOF and I think this aperture is a little sharper. While the IS can stabilize slower shutter speeds (and I'm shooting from a gitzo tripod + RRS full gimbal), I tend to lose a lot of captures due to subject motion if the shutter speed is too slow. The 1Dx shutter is very loud so I often work with the 5DMKIII if I'm in a blind and will be very close to the birds - the silent shutter mode on it is much, much quieter than the 1Dx. The 1Dx rules for BIF though.



Thanks for your reply.
OK, then I should switch the 5D3 to the long lens (200-400 1.4 + 1.4III in my case) and use the 300II on the 1dx in M, auto-iso. 

Thanks very much


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2015)

LSeries said:


> Thanks!  Those are my favourite birds.



They are really beautiful birds 8)

Here we have the Common Loons, they are famous for their beautiful calls.


----------



## tayassu (Jun 24, 2015)

Didn't post in here for a long time, so here a few recent ones of mine:
1. and 2. Great Tit (Parus Major)
3. Long-eared owl (Asio otus)
4. Ural owl (Strix uralensis)
5. European herring gull (Larus argentatus)
Enjoy! Constructive critigue is always appreciated.


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice series, Peter. I really like the 4th picture.


----------



## Nelu (Jun 25, 2015)

There you go, here is my birds portrait: Cedar Waxwings in love

Shot with Canon 1DX, Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM Lens and the 2x teleconverter @ ISO 12800, f5.6, 1/640 sec, uncropped, resized for web.


----------



## dolina (Jun 25, 2015)

black-naped oriole (Oriolus chinensis) by alabang, on Flickr

The black-naped oriole (Oriolus chinensis) is a bird of the oriole family and is found in many parts of Asia. There are several distinctive populations within wide distribution range of the species and in the past the slender-billed oriole (Oriolus tenuirostris) was included as a subspecies. Unlike the golden oriole which only has a short and narrow eye-stripe, the black-naped oriole has the stripe broadening and joining at the back of the neck. Males and females are very similar although the wing lining of the female is more greenish. The bill is pink and is stouter than in the golden oriole.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black-naped_oriole

Location: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muntinlupa

EXIF: 1/1000 f/5.6 ISO 320 800mm

Best viewed at https://500px.com/photo/113053951/black-naped-oriole-oriolus-chinensis-by-paolo-dolina?from=user_library


----------



## TheJock (Jun 25, 2015)

The last two shots are exceptional, yummy creamy bokeh and tack sharp!
Where both taken with a 1Dx?
Thanks for sharing Nelu and Dolina


----------



## dolina (Jun 25, 2015)

7D Mark II for the black-naped oriole (Oriolus chinensis)

and

1D Mark IV for the mangrove blue flycatcher (Cyornis rufigastra)


----------



## northwestbird09 (Jun 28, 2015)

This Pileated Woodpecker was taken at Steigerwald Lake NWR in Washougal, WA on 4-5-2015. A Canon T2i with a Sigma 120-400mm lens was used. f/8 ISO-800 1/2500 +.7 exposure compensation.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2015)

First post... Welcome to CR


----------



## LSeries (Jun 28, 2015)

A Redwing with Canon 7D mk II + EF 400 f/5.6L. The first shot for a long time I didn't crop at all 




Redwing And A Bite by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2015)

Very nice, LSeries.


----------



## dolina (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice LSeries


----------



## ERHP (Jun 30, 2015)

Late Sunday evening, a Western Bluebird family stopped by the watering hole. These two recent fledglings sat together for about 15 seconds watching mom down at the small pool below.





1DX 600 II w/ 1.4TC III 1/400 : f/10 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2015)

Beautiful shot, ERHP. I really like this picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi ERHP. 
That is a gorgeous shot, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ERHP said:


> Late Sunday evening, a Western Bluebird family stopped by the watering hole. These two recent fledglings sat together for about 15 seconds watching mom down at the small pool below.
> 
> 1DX 600 II w/ 1.4TC III 1/400 : f/10 : ISO 1000


----------



## bjd (Jul 1, 2015)

Fledgling Blue Tit


Young Blue Tit by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## bjd (Jul 1, 2015)

One-Legged Great Tit


One-legged Great tit by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr



One-legged Great tit by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

He seems to be doing OK though, just not so good at holding himself onto things with one set of talons/claws!


----------



## bjd (Jul 1, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Late Sunday evening, a Western Bluebird family stopped by the watering hole. These two recent fledglings sat together for about 15 seconds watching mom down at the small pool below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 1, 2015)

ERHP,
Oozing with cuteness!
You shot a wonderful photo! 
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2015)

Very nice series, bjd. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Northbird (Jul 1, 2015)

7D MK II, 600 II




Tree swallow (Tachycineta bicolor) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FEBS (Jul 1, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II, 600 II



Very nice photo Northbird. Nice to see that the 7D II is performing well on your 600II


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D MK II, 600 II



Beautiful. Nicely done, Tony.


----------



## Constantine (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2015)

I really like the Northern Flicker. Well done Constantine.


----------



## Constantine (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Constantine (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Constantine (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 1, 2015)

Constantine said:


> [/url]


Great shots ! - location of Magnificent Frigatebirds ?


----------



## Alangeli (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2015)

Great shot, Alangeli.


----------



## Northbird (Jul 1, 2015)

Very nice portrait of the Eagle, Alangeli.


----------



## applecider (Jul 1, 2015)

Constantine love your images, how about bird id if you know them and /or location so we can do a little educated guessing. Tried clicking on pictures for more info but no go for that...
Northbird Alangeli love yours as well, so many others are excellent as well but those are on this page so far...

On the other hand there is something to be said about succinct posts as well.


----------



## dolina (Jul 1, 2015)

yellow-vented bulbul (Pycnonotus goiavier) by alabang, on Flickr

EXIF: 1/160 f/5.6 800mm ISO 6,400 +5/3 EV Program AE Muti-segment


----------



## applecider (Jul 1, 2015)

A blue grosbeak outside its natural range. This one found in Portland OR at the knoll wetland area in May, it has since moved on. 1DX 500ii w 1.4 ext 1/500 f5.6


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2015)

applecider said:


> A blue grosbeak outside its natural range. This one found in Portland OR at the knoll wetland area in May, it has since moved on. 1DX 500ii w 1.4 ext 1/500 f5.6



Beautiful shot. Well done.


----------



## LSeries (Jul 2, 2015)

A Great crested grebe with Canon 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600mm Sport




A Great Crested Grebe by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2015)

Very nice picture, LSeries.


----------



## Northbird (Jul 2, 2015)

Beautiful grebe shot LSeries, love the contrasts.


----------



## LSeries (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you, Click & Northbird


----------



## ERHP (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks Click, Valvebounce, bjd, and lion rock!


----------



## Vern (Jul 2, 2015)

dolina said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > That is pretty cool! How bad were the file sizes?
> ...



Hi Paolo, Any sign of moire in feather details with the 5DS-R? The digital photo had an example. Just wondering if this is anything to worry about with repeating patterns in plumage. If it is rare - which I might assume, this would be a great body for landscape and avian pics. Great shots and thanks for sharing the CR2 files.


----------



## dolina (Jul 4, 2015)

Vern said:


> Hi Paolo, Any sign of moire in feather details with the 5DS-R? The digital photo had an example. Just wondering if this is anything to worry about with repeating patterns in plumage. If it is rare - which I might assume, this would be a great body for landscape and avian pics. Great shots and thanks for sharing the CR2 files.


I have yet to experience moire in nature much less feathers. If it does happen I do not really mind.


----------



## Mistkäfer (Jul 5, 2015)

Feldsperling ( Passer montanus )
Germany, Karower Teiche, near Berlin


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Mistkäfer. 
Very nice shot, beautiful colours. 
Apologies for my worse (non existent) German! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mistkäfer said:


> Feldsperling ( Passer montanus )
> Germany, Karower Teiche, near Berlin


----------



## LSeries (Jul 6, 2015)

I first thought that there was only one, but after having looked through the lens I noticed that there were many 




The Shelter by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Jul 7, 2015)

LSeries said:


> I first thought that there was only one, but after having looked through the lens I noticed that there were many
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Common Merganser is a beautiful bird. We get a few visitis here now and then, but not many. Good catch!


----------



## dolina (Jul 8, 2015)

Mistkäfer nice take on a worldwide bird


----------



## NancyP (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey! We have Passer montanus out our way, in a 60 mile long, 15 mile wide strip of land along the Mississippi River in the St. Louis MO and north region. Along with our fine heritage of lager beer and symphonic society, the German immigrants gave us these birds, originally imported as pets during the 19th century. These sparrows never settled anywhere else in the US.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi LSeries. 
Even after reading your post I still didn't notice the top of the rock was ducks, took two goes to see it. Lovely shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



LSeries said:


> I first thought that there was only one, but after having looked through the lens I noticed that there were many


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 9, 2015)

Double-Collared Sunbird - Inverted feeding

Canon EOS 5D Mark-III with Tamron SP 150-600mm VC (at 600mm)
Exposure Settings: 1/2500s at f/8, ISO 1600


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Double-Collared Sunbird - Inverted feeding
> 
> Canon EOS 5D Mark-III with Tamron SP 150-600mm VC (at 600mm)
> Exposure Settings: 1/2500s at f/8, ISO 1600




Very nice picture. Well done StudentOfLight.


----------



## Northbird (Jul 9, 2015)

7D II + 600 II + 1.4TC




Western Bluebird juvenile (Sialia mexicana) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Tony.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 9, 2015)

Grebes



Clark&#x27;s Grebe- Clear Lake 28 May 2010 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2015)

Lovely reflection. I really like this picture. Nicely done Keith.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 9, 2015)

Click said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Double-Collared Sunbird - Inverted feeding
> ...


Thanks Click, these guys are quite common here in Cape Town, even though it's winter they are still around. I guess that with climate change we are having quite warm winter months with lots of sunshine so I'm sure they think it's already spring time. The plants seem to be flowering already.


----------



## bjd (Jul 9, 2015)

Young Woodpecker by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jul 9, 2015)

KeithB,
Nicely shot. Beautiful silverly reflection.
-r



KeithBreazeal said:


> Grebes,
> on Flickr


----------



## FEBS (Jul 10, 2015)

Nicely done bjd. Love to see so much detail.


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2015)

Very nice shot, Brian. Well done.


----------



## rpt (Jul 11, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Grebes


Lovely! what a beautiful sight. Is that a lake or pond? The reflection is very clear. Still air?


----------



## bjd (Jul 11, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Grebes
> 
> 
> 
> Clark&#x27;s Grebe- Clear Lake 28 May 2010 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


Great shot and lovely colours Keith, are you branching out now? I though you specialized in other flying objects? :-\


----------



## rpt (Jul 11, 2015)

Well, it has been a while since I posted pictures. This is a set of pictures I took this morning. 7D2, 100-400 II hand held. I think the combination is great. ISO between 500 and 2500. I cant repeat this enough - the focus is good (read GREAT or FANTASTIC for US English  ) AFMA value is ZERO! I hope you enjoy them.



I7D_1749
Tug-of-war.
Rustom Taraporevala




I7D_1754
Yes!
Rustom Taraporevala




I7D_1755
Even the late bird gets the worm...
Rustom Taraporevala




I7D_1757
Now where did it go?
Rustom Taraporevala




I7D_1758
Up, up and away!
Rustom Taraporevala




I7D_1744
Now where is that treat?
Rustom Taraporevala




I7D_1773
What are YOU looking at?
Rustom Taraporevala




I7D_1797
The good boy - teacher's pet
Rustom Taraporevala


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2015)

Very nice series, Rustom.


----------



## rpt (Jul 11, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Rustom.


Thanks. As you know, I simply held the photography device, held my breath and moved one index finger... The bird (birds - probably two different birds) did much more.


----------



## lw (Jul 12, 2015)

Does this count?



Another great day at Feathers and Fur by lozwilkes, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jul 12, 2015)

lw said:


> Does this count?by lozwilkes, on Flickr




That's a very funny one!


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2015)

lw said:


> Does this count?



Yes, it does. ;D Very funny picture.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 12, 2015)

rpt said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Grebes
> ...



They were at Clear Lake, Ca. I was actually out for the Ospey and these two swam by.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 13, 2015)

floating with the loons again....


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2015)

Very nice series, Don.


----------



## Vern (Jul 13, 2015)

Yellowstone Raven Strut. 5DMKIII, 70-200II, ISO 320, 1/2500 f 2.8, exp = +2 stops above evaluative metering.


----------



## Camera nut (Jul 13, 2015)

Caught this bald eagle dropping a piece of the fish he was eating in a tree.


----------



## LSeries (Jul 13, 2015)

A Common tern with 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600mm Sport.




Common Tern On A Rock by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## NancyP (Jul 13, 2015)

I wondered why the lens felt unusually heavy.....
Cute photo with barn owl.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2015)

Momma Turkey showing off her new chicks.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 14, 2015)

*Common Tern feeding chicks*
July 9th
7D and 100-400mm - from kayak


----------



## DavidA (Jul 14, 2015)

Wouldn't want to see this hanging out near your home!


----------



## DavidA (Jul 14, 2015)

Lilac Breasted Roller from South Africa trip.


----------



## DavidA (Jul 14, 2015)

I believe this is some typeof Kingfisher


----------



## DavidA (Jul 14, 2015)

My wife (a non-photographer) got this shot with a FZ1000 I bought her for the trip. I believe it is a Kingfisher AND a very ambitious bird.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 14, 2015)

*Double-crested Cormorant yoga ?*


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful series, DavidA. I especially like the 3rd picture. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2015)

IslanderMV said:


> *Double-crested Cormorant yoga ?*



lol  Very nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jul 14, 2015)

Eastern Yellow Robin.
A cold, wet day today. Didn't quite get the focus right (slightly forward). The camera was drenched, but it was worth it 
5D3 with 300mm f4 - challenging conditions and dull light meant ISO 800 1/80th sec @ f4.5 hand held.


----------



## candyman (Jul 14, 2015)

DavidA said:


> My wife (a non-photographer) got this shot with a FZ1000 I bought her for the trip. I believe it is a Kingfisher AND a very ambitious bird.




Great shot!
The other photos a very nice too


----------



## candyman (Jul 14, 2015)

LSeries said:


> A Common tern with 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600mm Sport.




Lovely shot Lseries. Hope to catch some on Firday


----------



## candyman (Jul 14, 2015)

IslanderMV said:


> *Double-crested Cormorant yoga ?*




Great one Jeff. I like the moment


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2015)

Mr Bean said:


> Eastern Yellow Robin.
> A cold, wet day today. Didn't quite get the focus right (slightly forward). The camera was drenched, but it was worth it
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 - challenging conditions and dull light meant ISO 800 1/80th sec @ f4.5 hand held.



I really like the picture  Well done, Mr Bean.


----------



## dpc (Jul 14, 2015)

Hummingbird - closest I could get


----------



## dpc (Jul 14, 2015)

Mr Bean said:


> Eastern Yellow Robin.
> A cold, wet day today. Didn't quite get the focus right (slightly forward). The camera was drenched, but it was worth it
> 5D3 with 300mm f4 - challenging conditions and dull light meant ISO 800 1/80th sec @ f4.5 hand held.




Excellent!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi David. 
Wow! What a stunning array of colours, nice shot. 

To all recent posters, lots of excellent shots, I know I should comment on all of them but please accept this pat on the back from me, not a shot that is not worthy of praise. 

Cheers, Graham. 



DavidA said:


> Lilac Breasted Roller from South Africa trip.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Don. 
Loons always seem to float low in the water, like loaded barges on a river! Lovely shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> floating with the loons again....


----------



## Mr Bean (Jul 14, 2015)

dpc said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Eastern Yellow Robin.
> ...


Thanks dpc. Its another wet day, so, I suspect the camera and I will get wet again. One thing about the weather is its bringing the small birds out, but keeping people away


----------



## LSeries (Jul 18, 2015)

This time using a 70D with Sigma 150-600mm Sport. My 7D Mark II is waiting for service (I accidentally submerged it):




Young Gull Calling Out For His Mother by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2015)

Very nice picture, LSeries.

Sorry to hear about your 7DII.


----------



## candyman (Jul 18, 2015)

fishing for lunch


----------



## scyrene (Jul 19, 2015)

Thankfully coming to the end of the annual lull in birds here now. Anyhow here's a female chaffinch (500mm, f/5.6).


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Scyrene. 
You may not get many, but you get cute. Very nice pose, great shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



scyrene said:


> Thankfully coming to the end of the annual lull in birds here now. Anyhow here's a female chaffinch (500mm, f/5.6).


----------



## scyrene (Jul 19, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Scyrene.
> You may not get many, but you get cute. Very nice pose, great shot.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## sedwards (Jul 19, 2015)

i havent made it to my favorite birding spot in a couple of months but i was able to go last friday. i think the woodpeckers were having a party cause they were everywhere . it was a good chance for me to try out my new 5DIII and compare it to my 7DII. here are a few of the party goers.
7DII
400f5.6+1.4II
f8
1/500
iso 3200


red bellied woodpecker juvenile by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

5DIII
400f5.6+1.4II
f8
1/500
iso 3200


downy woodpecker juvenile by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

5DIII
400f5.6+1.4II
f8
1/200
iso 1600


yellow-bellied sapsucker by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2015)

Very nice series, sedwards.


----------



## candyman (Jul 19, 2015)

sedwards said:


> i havent made it to my favorite birding spot in a couple of months but i was able to go last friday. i think the woodpeckers were having a party cause they were everywhere . it was a good chance for me to try out my new 5DIII and compare it to my 7DII. here are a few of the party goers.




Very nice photos stuart.  
This is (June/July) is a great time of the year (photography) with all those young (juvenile) birds.


----------



## LSeries (Jul 19, 2015)

Another shot from yesterday's trip (70D + Sigma 150-600mm Sport @ 600mm, f/6.3, ISO 500, 1/1000 s):




Black-headed Gull by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jul 19, 2015)

LSeries said:


> Another shot from yesterday's trip (70D + Sigma 150-600mm Sport @ 600mm, f/6.3, ISO 500, 1/1000 s):




We shared the same subject of photography this weekend.
Very nice sharp photo. Well done.


----------



## LSeries (Jul 19, 2015)

candyman said:


> We shared the same subject of photography this weekend.
> Very nice sharp photo. Well done.



Thanks! Black-headed gull is one of my favourite birds


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2015)

Beautiful shot, LSeries. Well done.


----------



## bjd (Jul 20, 2015)

Apparently using a Tripod gives sharper pictures! by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr 

Apparently using a Tripod gives sharper pictures! 8)

Young inquisitive Great Tit


----------



## bjd (Jul 20, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Thankfully coming to the end of the annual lull in birds here now. Anyhow here's a female chaffinch (500mm, f/5.6).


Great shot. Our local Chaffinches are very skittish (maybe they are everywhere) and most died earlier this year due to Fat-Finch Disease, a great pity but I assume they will recover. So always nice to see a goot shot of them.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2015)

bjd said:


> Apparently using a Tripod gives sharper pictures! 8)
> 
> Young inquisitive Great Tit



LOL ;D

Very nice shot, bjd.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 20, 2015)

bjd said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Thankfully coming to the end of the annual lull in birds here now. Anyhow here's a female chaffinch (500mm, f/5.6).
> ...



Thanks! They are still one of the commonest birds here in the UK, in my experience


----------



## tomscott (Jul 21, 2015)

Here are a few from a recent trip to the Farne Islands, Northumbria, UK. Its become a yearly trip such a fantastic array of birds.



Puffin with a mouth full of Sand Eels, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Puffin with a mouth full of Sand Eels, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Guillemot with fish, Farne Islands by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Arctic Tern Chick, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Arctic Tern, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Puffin being attacked with a mouth full of Sand Eels by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Razorbill, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Shag, cliffside, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Shag, cliffside, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Puffin in flight with a mouth full of Sand Eels, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Arctic Tern and Chick feeding, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Arctic Tern Chick, Farne Islands, Seahouses by Tom Scott, on Flickr

If you want to see the rest of the set including BIF heres the link

https://flic.kr/s/aHskg1jKtw


----------



## candyman (Jul 21, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Here are a few from a recent trip to the Farne Islands, Northumbria, UK. Its become a yearly trip such a fantastic array of birds.



Great series!
I love the attack of the black headed gull on the puffin to steal the fish


----------



## scyrene (Jul 21, 2015)

I saw lots of kestrels yesterday, and some were notably confiding. Here are a couple of shots (both handheld, 1000mm, f/10, 1/400; ISO 3200 and 2500 respectively).


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Here are a few from a recent trip to the Farne Islands, Northumbria, UK. Its become a yearly trip such a fantastic array of birds.




Great series, Tom. Well done.


----------



## tomscott (Jul 21, 2015)

candyman said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few from a recent trip to the Farne Islands, Northumbria, UK. Its become a yearly trip such a fantastic array of birds.
> ...



Thanks! Ye it happens all the time, lucky to get that particular shot as it happens so quick. The black headed gulls wait until the puffins get back from fishing and the race is on to get into the burrows or loose the fish! Great spectacle.


----------



## dolina (Jul 22, 2015)

Awesome images everyone.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 22, 2015)

Have not had much time for birds lately, but here is a Great Skua. A rather rare bird, primarily found in the north Atlantic. This is a young bird. The elder ones are much darker.


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2015)

Very nice shot, Eldar.


----------



## scyrene (Jul 23, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Have not had much time for birds lately, but here is a Great Skua. A rather rare bird, primarily found in the north Atlantic. This is a young bird. The elder ones are much darker.



That's a bruiser!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 23, 2015)

From a recent workshop:






Canon 5DIII and a 400mm f2.8 LIS and a 2x TC Eagle Owl





Canon 5DIII and a 400mm f2.8 LIS and a 1.4x TC Great Grey Owl





Canon 5DIII and a 400mm f2.8 LIS Tawny Owl





Canon 5DIII and a 70-200 f2.8 LIS II Sacred Ibis





Canon 5DIII and a 400mm f2.8 LIS Southern White Scops Owl.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2015)

Great series. Beautiful shots. I especially like the last picture. Well done!


----------



## Eldar (Jul 23, 2015)

A couple of black-legged kittywake, telling jokes at Runde on the northwest coast of Norway.

5DSR, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II @340mm, 1/100s, f7.1, ISO250


----------



## LSeries (Jul 23, 2015)

Eldar said:


> A couple of black-legged kittywake, telling jokes at Runde on the northwest coast of Norway.
> 
> 5DSR, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II @340mm, 1/100s, f7.1, ISO250



Hilarious image!


----------



## scyrene (Jul 23, 2015)

My second-ever corn bunting, understated but with a lovely song


----------



## candyman (Jul 23, 2015)

I just love the black headed gull


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2015)

candyman said:


> I just love the black headed gull



+1

...And I really like your picture, candyman.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 23, 2015)

Lilac Breasted Roller and Tawny Eagle, one in early morning light the other at the end of the day. Canon 5d Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens. Masai mara.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2015)

Kerry B said:


> Lilac Breasted Roller and Tawny Eagle, one in early morning light the other at the end of the day. Canon 5d Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens. Masai mara.




Great shots, Kerry. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## candyman (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks Click  


I would love to have the opportunity to photograph them more often. Too bad they don't sit & fly around the corner.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks Click, haven't posted for a little while


----------



## lw (Jul 23, 2015)

A blue tit in our garden - probably born this year



70D-1511 by lozwilkes, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Folks. 
So many great shots here. 

Here are some of mine from a few days ago, heavily cropped, I did manage to walk across the mud towards the waters edge for the cormorant shots, but still a bit short at 500mm the heron and oyster catcher weren't having any of it, as soon as any effort was made to close in they moved away. 



IMG_4439_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_4440_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_4427_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_4486_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_4499_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi All. 
GMC lovely series, love the first shot. 

Eldar, I really like your joking Kittywakes. 

Scyrene, lovely shot of the corn bunting. 

Candyman, great shot of the gull, I quite like them unless I have chips, and then they are just a pest around here! I always marvel at how absolute the divide between black and white is. 

Kerry B, nice shots, the lilac breasted roller looks like a bit disheveled, did you catch it bathing or are they always like that?

Lw, great shot, cute little beggar, did he come to you or did you pick him up? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lw (Jul 24, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Lw, great shot, cute little beggar, did he come to you or did you pick him up?



Strangely enough, our cat alerted us to him. He was sat on the patio, with our cat just sat by his side.
My wife picked him up, I quickly took a few pics, and then he flew off, totally unharmed.


----------



## candyman (Jul 24, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> <snip>
> 
> Candyman, great shot of the gull, I quite like them unless I have chips, and then they are just a pest around here! I always marvel at how absolute the divide between black and white is.
> 
> ...



Thank you Graham

Yes, they do like chips and bread ;D
I remember once someone threw up some bread and the gulls came very close. This was a moment where I was happy to have the new 100-400II with MFD 98cm


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 24, 2015)

Grey Headed Kingfisher. Canon 5D Mk111 with 300f2.8 Mk11 lens and 2 x extender


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 24, 2015)

Ground Hornbill in the Masai Mara. Not an insect but a piece of wood in its beak. Canon 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens under a very hot mid day sun


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2015)

Kerry B said:


> Grey Headed Kingfisher. Canon 5D Mk111 with 300f2.8 Mk11 lens and 2 x extender



Another very nice shot. Well done, Kerry.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Candyman. 
A couple of friends and I go down the local seafront and to coin a phrase throw bread at the gulls whilst practicing catching birds in flight, one day we might actually get a shot worth sharing! 

Cheers, Graham. 



candyman said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>
> ...


----------



## candyman (Jul 24, 2015)

Kerry B said:


> Ground Hornbill in the Masai Mara. Not an insect but a piece of wood in its beak. Canon 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens under a very hot mid day sun




Maybe digestion problems ;D 
Lovely photo!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 25, 2015)

1st image: Female Southern Double-Collared Sunbird - checking out a male
2nd image: Male Southern Double-Collared Sunbird - displaying yellow courtship plumage


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 25, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Here are a few from a recent trip to the Farne Islands, Northumbria, UK. Its become a yearly trip such a fantastic array of birds.
> 
> 
> Great series, well photographed, looks like you had a blast !


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 25, 2015)

Greater Yellowlegs in late day light.
Martha's Vineyard
70D and 100-400mm


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2015)

Very nice shot, Jeff. Lovely light.


----------



## TheJock (Jul 25, 2015)

One of my first with the new 5DIII, a Striated Heron. 
Taken at the Ras Al Khor Wildlife Sanctuary in Dubai last weekend. The heat is unbearable at the moment so I won’t be venturing too far, which is a bit of a bummer considering the F1 season is going into the 4 week summer break 
5DIII, 100-400 + 1.4XTCIII @560mm, f8, 1/640, ISO 320.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 26, 2015)

African Fish Eagle in the Masai Mara. Canon 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens and extender.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2015)

Yesterday I watched enthralled as a great crested grebe taught its one remaining chick how to fish. There are alien giant crayfish in the lake.

7DII + 100-400mm II @ 520mm


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 26, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Yesterday I watched enthralled as a great crested grebe taught its one remaining chick how to fish. There are alien giant crayfish in the lake.
> 
> 7DII + 100-400mm II @ 520mm
> Great image Alan, see the tail has gone


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2015)

Kerry B said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I watched enthralled as a great crested grebe taught its one remaining chick how to fish. There are alien giant crayfish in the lake.
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2015)

And, here is the tail coming off.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 26, 2015)

AlanF said:


> And, here is the tail coming off.
> Brilliant, great sequence, crayfish tail, lovely


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 26, 2015)

A young Robin in our garden. This one from the third brood. These birds are doing well this summer. 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2015)

Kerry B said:


> A young Robin in our garden. This one from the third brood. These birds are doing well this summer. 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens.



Incredible detail. We have lost our Robins. I fed them daily, they used to nest in our garage but two or three months ago, they were gone - I think a Sparrowhawk might have got them.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 26, 2015)

Tawny Eagle after downpour. This one was so obliging. Canon 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 26, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > A young Robin in our garden. This one from the third brood. These birds are doing well this summer. 5D Mk111 and 300f2.8 Mk11 lens.
> ...


Alan, you have the same set up, you know how sharp the lens with the 5d mk111 is. Shame about your Robins, at least ours have made up for your loss.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2015)

Kerry, by sheer coincidence I was taking my 5DIII + 300mm II @ f/2.8 from the garage in the rain this morning and couldn't resist a quick shot! I wouldn't normally post a photo of a bird on a feeder but this crop of a bedraggled bluetit inside shows nicely the shallow depth of field with the cage out of focus in front and behind. You are right about how sharp the 300/2.8 is. Great shot of the tawny owl!


----------



## Rahul (Jul 26, 2015)

Beautiful shots in this thread ... here's my contribution - a grey francolin clicked yesterday!


----------



## candyman (Jul 26, 2015)

Rahul said:


> Beautiful shots in this thread ... here's my contribution - a grey francolin clicked yesterday!




What a special bird. Never saw one. Very interesting featherpattern


----------



## Rahul (Jul 26, 2015)

candyman said:


> Rahul said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shots in this thread ... here's my contribution - a grey francolin clicked yesterday!
> ...



Thanks candyman. This was shot in India.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 26, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Kerry, by sheer coincidence I was taking my 5DIII + 300mm II @ f/2.8 from the garage in the rain this morning and couldn't resist a quick shot! I wouldn't normally post a photo of a bird on a feeder but this crop of a bedraggled bluetit inside shows nicely the shallow depth of field with the cage out of focus in front and behind. You are right about how sharp the 300/2.8 is. Great shot of the tawny owl!


Us boys with our toys, like you messing about this morning with the 5D111 and 300 11 and shot this blackbird feeding on the ground.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 26, 2015)

Things are fairly slow in southern CA but recently I got to get some decent shots of the Ridgway(formerly Lightfooted Clapper) Rail along with three juveniles at a nearby slough.


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2015)

Beautiful shots, ERHP. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2015)

Rahul said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Rahul said:
> ...



Some of my very first bird photos were of Francolins in South Africa. I bought a 7D and a 70-200mm f/4 L IS in the the spring of 2011 for my first safari and taking photos of animals. But, it led to my current interest in bird photography. These are essentially snapshots of a Natal Francolin, Crested Francolin and juvenile Swainson Francolins. 200mm was far too short, and it set me on the slippery slope of buying expensive longer lenses. The 70-200 IS worked very well on the 7D. 

These are pretty poor photos, the last two overcropped, but they set me on the path of finding Canonrumors when looking to upgrade the 7D.


----------



## dolina (Jul 26, 2015)

Finally, good light and easy birds to test the 5Ds R with.

50.6MP (as framed)




scaly-breasted munia (Lonchura punctulata) by alabang, on Flickr

Best seen at https://flic.kr/p/wtvM3b

19.9MP (as cropped)




scaly-breasted munia (Lonchura punctulata) by alabang, on Flickr

Best seen at https://flic.kr/p/vz9ovj

100% magnification (as cropped)




scaly-breasted munia (Lonchura punctulata), by alabang, on Flickr

Best seen at https://flic.kr/p/wwCYRV

EXIF: f/8.0 1/1250 ISO 800 800mm 5Ds R handheld

The scaly-breasted munia or spotted munia (Lonchura punctulata), known in the pet trade as nutmeg mannikin or spice finch, is a sparrow-sized estrildid finch native to tropical Asia. A species of the genus Lonchura, it was formally described and named by Carl Linnaeus in 1758. Its name is based on the distinct scale-like feather markings on the breast and belly. The adult is brown above and has a dark conical bill. The species has 11 subspecies across their range and differ slightly in size and colour.

This munia eats mainly on grass seeds apart from berries and small insects. They forage in flocks and communicate with soft calls and whistles. The species is highly social and may sometimes roost with other species of munias. This species is found in tropical plains and grasslands. Breeding pairs construct dome-shaped nests using grass or bamboo leaves.

The species is endemic to Asia and occurs from India and Sri Lanka east to Indonesia and the Philippines. It has been introduced into many other parts of the world and feral populations have established in Puerto Rico and Hispaniola as well as parts of Australia and the United States of America. The bird is listed as of Least Concern by the International Union for Conservation of Nature (IUCN).

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scaly-breasted_munia

Location: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Rice_Research_Institute


----------



## FEBS (Jul 26, 2015)

Thx Dolina for posting these beautiful and detailed examples. You used some fill-in flash?

I did see the remark of Glenn Bartley that the 5DsR is not preferable for birding. I did also see your photo in the 200-400 lens area, and that seems to me that a crop sensor never gets the same sharpness/detail compared to FF. I also have a 7D2 and the results of that camera are indeed much better then the 7D, however I never get the sharpness of FF, when I compare to my 5D3 or 1Dx. Even that I did afma all these cameras with the 70-200 2.8 ii, 300 2.8ii, 200-400 1.4 4.0. For that reason I'm not sure to keep my 7D2. I would like to get the 5D4, but as this is not coming in the next months, I stay with doubts about my 7D2 for my trip to Uganda in September.

Perhaps I need to pull the trigger and exchange the 7D2 for a 5DsR.

Is that also your finding about 7D2 / 5DsR for birding ?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2015)

Paolo
Your images are always of the highest quality, so I expect stunning photos! How good do you rate the 5Dr?


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 26, 2015)

My Coqui francolin taken in Kenya, beautiful colours. 5D111 and 300f2.811 lens


----------



## gary samples (Jul 26, 2015)

1Dx 840mm


----------



## gary samples (Jul 26, 2015)

1Dx 600mm


----------



## sedwards (Jul 26, 2015)

Im hungry !



Feed me !!!! by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 26, 2015)

Not the most exotic subject matter.... but I was knee deep in mud at the end of a portage loading my gear back into the canoe and took a break to snap a few of momma duck and family as they swam past....


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 26, 2015)

sedwards said:


> Im hungry !



Nice!


----------



## Northbird (Jul 27, 2015)

Western Bluebird - 7D II, 600 II, 1.4x TC III




Western Bluebird (Sialia mexicana) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2015)

sedwards said:


> Im hungry !



Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## Northbird (Jul 27, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx 600mm



Gorgeous bird and shot. Is it a bunting?


----------



## gary samples (Jul 27, 2015)

Northbird said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > 1Dx 600mm
> ...


 YES


----------



## nineyards (Jul 27, 2015)

Blue Jay enjoying a gutter bath in the spring run off of another long Alberta winter


----------



## dolina (Jul 27, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Thx Dolina for posting these beautiful and detailed examples. You used some fill-in flash?
> 
> I did see the remark of Glenn Bartley that the 5DsR is not preferable for birding. I did also see your photo in the 200-400 lens area, and that seems to me that a crop sensor never gets the same sharpness/detail compared to FF. I also have a 7D2 and the results of that camera are indeed much better then the 7D, however I never get the sharpness of FF, when I compare to my 5D3 or 1Dx. Even that I did afma all these cameras with the 70-200 2.8 ii, 300 2.8ii, 200-400 1.4 4.0. For that reason I'm not sure to keep my 7D2. I would like to get the 5D4, but as this is not coming in the next months, I stay with doubts about my 7D2 for my trip to Uganda in September.
> 
> ...


Thanks FEBS!

Nope, one light source.

The 7D2 attached to it needed extensive AF calibration. This is a reason for me to delay any future Canon purchase by as long as half a year. Also atmospheric distortion was screwing with AF.

The other reason for future delayed purchasing is price. IT often drops as soon as 1 week when it came to my 5DsR.

Once calibrated under more ideal weather conditions slash nearer subject the 7D2's IQ improved.


----------



## dolina (Jul 27, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Paolo
> Your images are always of the highest quality, so I expect stunning photos! How good do you rate the 5Dr?


Thanks Alan!

The 5DsR is tops! Although if I had a 5D3 I may skip it for a 5D4.

I had a requirement for 50MP body and an upgrade from the 5D2 that has a rather rudimentary AF system.


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2015)

gary samples said:


> 1Dx 600mm




Beautiful shot. Nicely done, Gary.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 27, 2015)

Fiscal Flycatcher... more of an environmental portrait


----------



## candyman (Jul 27, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Western Bluebird - 7D II, 600 II, 1.4x TC III



Very nice sharp photo Tony.
Lovely colors


----------



## Highline (Jul 27, 2015)

A picture says more then one thousands words


----------



## candyman (Jul 27, 2015)

Highline said:


> A picture says more then one thousands words


With her eyes closed, the question is: is she enjoying it? Or thinking just get over it... ;D

Nice photo!


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2015)

candyman said:


> With her eyes closed, the question is: is she enjoying it? Or thinking just get over it... ;D




;D ;D ;D


Nice picture, Highline


----------



## tevscale (Jul 27, 2015)

Hummingbird at the backyard feeder as I was putting my new 100-400 II through its paces..


----------



## dolina (Jul 27, 2015)

tev, very nice.

More from the 5Ds R on that same day.

50.6MP (as framed)




Oriental pipit (Anthus rufulus) by alabang, on Flickr

Best seen at https://flic.kr/p/wyryq1

12.3MP (as cropped)




Oriental pipit (Anthus rufulus) by alabang, on Flickr

Best seen at https://flic.kr/p/vC7KXU

100% magnification (as cropped)




Oriental pipit, (Anthus rufulus) by alabang, on Flickr

Best seen at https://flic.kr/p/wz9mjt

EXIF: f/5.6 1/800 ISO 3200 800mm 5Ds R handheld

The paddyfield pipit, or Oriental pipit,[2] (Anthus rufulus) is a small passerine bird in the pipit and wagtail family. It is a resident (non-migratory) breeder in open scrub, grassland and cultivation in southern Asia east to the Philippines. Although among the few breeding pipits in the Asian region, identification becomes difficult in winter when several other species migrate into the region. The taxonomy of the species is complex and has undergone considerable changes.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paddyfield_pipit

Location: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Rice_Research_Institute


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2015)

Juvenile horned grebe


----------



## sedwards (Jul 29, 2015)

i havent figured out what bird this is yet, there are quite a few species that look alike. it thinks its a warbler . any of you guys know ?


3N1A1448 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## arbitrage (Jul 29, 2015)

I closely observe a bald eagle nest and this one has had 3 eaglets 3 years in a row now. This past week they have fledged and that usually gives me opportunities to get crazy close to them when they perch off the nest. Here are a few portraits and other shots I shot on the weekend.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 29, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> I closely observe a bald eagle nest and this one has had 3 eaglets 3 years in a row now. This past week they have fledged and that usually gives me opportunities to get crazy close to them when they perch off the nest. Here are a few portraits and other shots I shot on the weekend.


Wonderfull pics of wonderful birds of prey.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice!
-r




arbitrage said:


> I closely observe a bald eagle nest and this one has had 3 eaglets 3 years in a row now. This past week they have fledged and that usually gives me opportunities to get crazy close to them when they perch off the nest. Here are a few portraits and other shots I shot on the weekend.


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> I closely observe a bald eagle nest and this one has had 3 eaglets 3 years in a row now. This past week they have fledged and that usually gives me opportunities to get crazy close to them when they perch off the nest. Here are a few portraits and other shots I shot on the weekend.




Very nice series.


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2015)

sedwards said:


> i havent figured out what bird this is yet, there are quite a few species that look alike. it thinks its a warbler . any of you guys know ?



Beautiful picture, Stuart.

I believe that it's a House Wren, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## dpc (Jul 29, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> I closely observe a bald eagle nest and this one has had 3 eaglets 3 years in a row now. This past week they have fledged and that usually gives me opportunities to get crazy close to them when they perch off the nest. Here are a few portraits and other shots I shot on the weekend.




Gorgeous birds. Nice work!


----------



## candyman (Jul 29, 2015)

sedwards said:


> i havent figured out what bird this is yet, there are quite a few species that look alike. it thinks its a warbler . any of you guys know ?



I don't know but it is a lovely photo


----------



## candyman (Jul 29, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> I closely observe a bald eagle nest and this one has had 3 eaglets 3 years in a row now. This past week they have fledged and that usually gives me opportunities to get crazy close to them when they perch off the nest. Here are a few portraits and other shots I shot on the weekend.



It is really a great series. I enjoyed it!


----------



## sedwards (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks Click .looks like you are right its a house wren


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2015)

Thought some of you might like to see my baby. Seems only one survived.

Jack


----------



## candyman (Jul 29, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thought some of you might like to see my baby. Seems only one survived.
> 
> Jack




Hello Jack,
That's a very nice one!
A duck was visiting my parents with 13 juveniles every day. One day there were only 12. Within one week only 9 were left. Tough


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thought some of you might like to see my baby. Seems only one survived.
> 
> Jack




Very nice capture, Jack.


----------



## TheJock (Jul 29, 2015)

sedwards said:


> i havent figured out what bird this is yet, there are quite a few species that look alike. it thinks its a warbler . any of you guys know ?
> 
> 
> 3N1A1448 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


Smallest bird in the UK (9cm) along with the Firecrest, your little fella looks well preened as they're usually quie plump, great photo mate


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks guys! Nothing beats actually being there as they talk back and forth. There have been blue jay babies and they are not exactly cute. Similar for the nuthatches and chickadees.

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 30, 2015)

*Ruddy Turnstone* on the shore.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2015)

IslanderMV said:


> *Ruddy Turnstone* on the shore.



Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one. Well done Jeff.


----------



## lw (Jul 31, 2015)

70D-1178-FnF by lozwilkes, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2015)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, lw.


----------



## TheJock (Aug 1, 2015)

A couple of shots from my first proper outing with my 5DIII. All taken using my 100-400 + 1.4xIII

1.	Arabian Babbler – new species for me
2.	Cream Coloured Courser – another new one
3.	Ruff
4.	Little Ringed Plover

All heavily cropped.


----------



## gary samples (Aug 1, 2015)

lw said:


> 70D-1178-FnF by lozwilkes, on Flickr


 beautiful shot


----------



## ejenner (Aug 2, 2015)

Small crop. These guys were getting quite close to me as I lay on the ground. Sig [email protected] f8


----------



## Roo (Aug 2, 2015)

Rosella @ Falls Creek


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2015)

ejenner said:


> Small crop. These guys were getting quite close to me as I lay on the ground. Sig [email protected] f8



Very nice shot. I really like this picture.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 2, 2015)

Not really into bird shoots. But took some on a recent safari. There's a nice variety of birds to look at and photograph.
(and if someone can tell me why my pictures are not scaling when I post them here so I can fix it - that would make for even better viewing!)


----------



## ERHP (Aug 3, 2015)

lw - Really awesome how the owl is framed by the tree trunks.

IslanderMV - Wish I could get that close to our turnstones. 

Sitting on a rock in the mud hoping these guys would line up, though just minutes after the bank starting casting a shadow :/


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2015)

That's a very nice shot, ERHP. I really like it.


----------



## LSeries (Aug 3, 2015)

A young Black-headed gull with 70D and Sigma 150-600 Sport:




Young Black-headed Gull by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2015)

LSeries said:


> A young Black-headed gull with 70D and Sigma 150-600 Sport:




Great shot, LSeries. Well done.


----------



## Roo (Aug 5, 2015)

it's a bit cold up here


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 5, 2015)

Cape Bulbul
600mm 1/2500s at f/10, ISO 1600


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Cape Bulbul
> 600mm 1/2500s at f/10, ISO 1600



Nice shot, StudentOfLight.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 5, 2015)

Success at last! Last year in Halifax NS, I didn't get a single shot of a loon. Arrived in Halifax today after lunch and soon after got this shot of one on a lake at the bottom of my son's garden. (7DII + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice Alan, I know how you feel. I was in that predicament last year (no loon) but BC lakes were pretty accommodating this year. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 6, 2015)

Jack, the details of the head are lost until you look at the full image and so here is the 100% crop of the face. I am now a convert to using the 1.4xTC III on the 7DII + 100-400 II - a complete turnaround from my first opinion.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks Alan,

As it turns out I'm not a convert to my 1D4 which was a choice as opposed to the 7D2. Of course there are aspects I love but its low light, higher ISO grain is not one of them. So my question for you is do you have any samples such as this loon, where the ISO is higher and you're not thrilled. Recently a fellow offered me his 7D2 plus a bit of cash for the 1D4 but I declined. A little off topic here so if you PM that might be better but some others might be interested in some more sample bird shots if you have them illustrating what I'm getting at. Thanks.

1000th, F4, ISO 800 300 2.8 II X 1.4 4896 X 3264 to 1505 X 907 One caveat, I did only roughly AFMA regarding focus.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 6, 2015)

Jack
My 7DII tends to be used at iso 640 and not above, and I use DxO prime for noise reduction. So, I don't have examples at higher iso. Here are two more shots from this morning; the loon below (in better lighting) and the moon above. Both iso 640.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks Alan,

Having been reintroduced to photography via a Nikon crop and then my 6D FF I have seen both the reach advantage and the large pixel advantage. Funny you should mention ISO 640 because that's the highest I'd prefer to shoot with the 1D4 but I am almost always getting forced to at least 800 and sometimes 1250.

I clearly feel shortchanged relative to my 6D at ISO 1250 - simply not satisfied. I tried to stay away from ISO 1600 with the 6D but clouds and end of day and winter all would tend to press me into it unless I was willing to sacrifice shutter speed - not possible with BIF and even some forest shots in sunlight.

That has a poor guy like me getting gas over a new 1DX MII. Any comment?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 6, 2015)

BTW I don't believe my 6D and 300 X2 would match that moon detail.

Jack


----------



## DavidGMiles (Aug 6, 2015)

Pelican from earlier this year in Greece - can't wait to go back in January 2016 for three days this time


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2015)

Very nice David. Well done.


----------



## DavidGMiles (Aug 6, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice David. Well done.


Cheers


----------



## AlanF (Aug 6, 2015)

Cormorant eating fish in Halifax Harbour (with the "u" in both Canadian and British English) + 100% crops on 7DII + 100-400II + 1.4xTC


----------



## scyrene (Aug 6, 2015)

A rare transatlantic stray, a ring-billed gull that's made it across to Britain.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2015)

scyrene said:


> A rare transatlantic stray, a ring-billed gull that's made it across to Britain.




Very nice close-up. Well done scyrene.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 7, 2015)

scyrene said:


> A rare transatlantic stray, a ring-billed gull that's made it across to Britain.


Nice shot ! And for all of us living in North America - Your welcome !


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 7, 2015)

*Whimbrel* yesterday in the bay.

7D and 100-400mm @ 400mm, 1/1600, f6.3 from a kayak.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2015)

Beautiful shots, Islander.


----------



## HankMD (Aug 7, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Alan,
> 
> Having been reintroduced to photography via a Nikon crop and then my 6D FF I have seen both the reach advantage and the large pixel advantage. Funny you should mention ISO 640 because that's the highest I'd prefer to shoot with the 1D4 but I am almost always getting forced to at least 800 and sometimes 1250.
> 
> ...



Jack, I go above ISO 1600 rather more often than I'd like. Part of this is due to the Tamron 150-600's f/6.3 aperture, but mostly it has to do with the environment where I shoot (wooded areas) and my desire to "get the shot" given my limited time. Maybe I should get the 300 f/2.8 + 2x = 600 f/5.6 :

The shot below is fairly typical of my portfolio. I shot it while on a conference trip, on a monopod instead of a tripod, which I prefer but would have been awkward bringing into a large conference room. 





Taiwan Hwamei (Garrulax taewanus), a laughingthrush


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 7, 2015)

Hank, I thoroughly love the 300 2.8 II except for the weight, which I gladly accommodate but that still is borderline in cases that you site. However, I have only mastered DPP and so do not have the advantage of what other software allows. Last winter I got moose shots that ended up at ISO 1600 and 2000 and I was so disappointed. The subject and how full the frame is, is critical to a quality photo in that case, and moose hide and 50% cropping left me annoyed. 

Yes, we have been spoiled by the quality we get from the likes of the lowly 6D and higher level cameras and it seems to me we are on the edge where just a _little more_ high ISO capability and we'll get a _lot more_ good shots in the bush of small subjects (birds). I'm going to sell my 1D4 and wait.

Jack


----------



## scyrene (Aug 7, 2015)

Click said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > A rare transatlantic stray, a ring-billed gull that's made it across to Britain.
> ...



Thanks!



IslanderMV said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > A rare transatlantic stray, a ring-billed gull that's made it across to Britain.
> ...



Thanks! I'll try to shoo some of ours back your way - a Mediterranean gull maybe?


----------



## scyrene (Aug 7, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Alan,
> 
> Having been reintroduced to photography via a Nikon crop and then my 6D FF I have seen both the reach advantage and the large pixel advantage. Funny you should mention ISO 640 because that's the highest I'd prefer to shoot with the 1D4 but I am almost always getting forced to at least 800 and sometimes 1250.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised by this. I use the 5D3 and by all accounts the 6D is slightly better at high ISO. And I will go up to ~ISO 6400-8000 in extremis, and definitely ISO 3200.

Attached: 1. BIF in deep shade, ISO 8000 (noisy but still IMHO acceptable given the circumstances - would clean up with more work, too), 2. two birds at ISO 4000.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't want to give the wrong impression. The problem lies with me and my personality. I am generally pretty tolerant of what other people do or choose to do and don't impose my personal fussiness in being overly critical. On the other hand, once I've achieved to a certain level, I really don't like dropping back to a lower level. I made the "mistake" of getting into prop shots from my "observatory" and of course from 6 or 8 feet in good lighting the results are great. However, when I get a shot like the previous posting that is natural and wild I wish it could be better. That's just me.  Never satisfied.

Here is another "prop" shot that spoils me.

Jack


----------



## Northbird (Aug 8, 2015)

Canon 7D II, 600 F4 II (Willow Flycatcher)




Willow flycatcher (Empidonax traillii) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Canon 7D II, 600 F4 II (Willow Flycatcher)




Very nice shot, Tony.


----------



## HankMD (Aug 8, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hank, I thoroughly love the 300 2.8 II except for the weight, which I gladly accommodate but that still is borderline in cases that you site. However, I have only mastered DPP and so do not have the advantage of what other software allows. Last winter I got moose shots that ended up at ISO 1600 and 2000 and I was so disappointed. The subject and how full the frame is, is critical to a quality photo in that case, and moose hide and 50% cropping left me annoyed.



Jack, I wish I had Lensrental or similar to try out a few Big White lenses. Weight is always a concern whenever the subject's behavior tends toward the erratic (e.g. in bushes 95% of the time but will hop out at any time). This is where a -pod, and maybe some birding wisdom, would be helpful.

I looked again at your woodpecker shots, and it seems to me they're a bit soft, though well-framed and always interesting. Could it be that more AFMA is needed or is it the way the 1D4 handles focusing in low light? The shots don't look that grainy.



> Yes, we have been spoiled by the quality we get from the likes of the lowly 6D and higher level cameras and it seems to me we are on the edge where just a _little more_ high ISO capability and we'll get a _lot more_ good shots in the bush of small subjects (birds). I'm going to sell my 1D4 and wait.



I suspect a newer, FF body would suit you better, coming from the 6D.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 8, 2015)

Hank, thanks for the feedback. At ISO 640, which is where I had gravitated to whenever possible, I wasn't dissatisfied with the graininess. In Haida Gwaii with the eagles I needed 10 fps so I used the 1D4 primarily but when subjects were stationary and I had the 6D it was then hard to go back to the 1D4 because the 6D was giving a more pleasing image. I'm sure a 1DX would have suited me better but so far I've resisted since its days are numbered and it's a lot of money so why not 1DX II (once in this lifetime purchase since I'm not that "well heeled" ). 

I had been using X2 III exclusively and have noticed that with my recent shots moving to X1.4 III that it is not AFMA'd, so thanks for the reminder.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2015)

Jack
The loons have gone, so I am really happy I caught them on the first day. Sandpipers visited our jetty. There are lots of birds hiding and few are tame enough to find. I saw my first black and white warbler - in front of the house, and a song sparrow, which we don't have in the UK.

The more I use the 100-400 II + 1.4xTC on the 7DII, the more I like them. My 5DIII and 7DII are set at iso 640, where the noise is basically photon limited and there is not going to be much improvement with sensors. There is better acutance on FF and lower noise, but in reasonable light I get better performance on the 7DII for birds. The 100-400 II + 1.4xTC on the 7DII is on a par with the 300/2.8 II + 2xTC on my 5DIII and better than the big lens at 600mm on my 7DII. The 300 + 1.4xTC on the 7DII is spectacular.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks Alan, I know you are "particular" so I trust your judgment.  Still, ISO 640 is pretty low for the situations I often find myself in.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2015)

I once had a rush of blood to the head and caught a kingfisher in flight at iso 1600, 1/4000s f/8, 300/2.8 II + 2xTC on my old 7D. It's OK for an action shot but I would have much preferred using a 600mm II f/4 at iso 400 on the 7D.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2015)

Very nice! Well done Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 8, 2015)

What I'm posting is not a bird. Wayne was a great shooting buddy and a week last last Thursday he came to my place to sit in front of the stump props I have (his health wouldn't allow any walking). He was very pleased and captured many including his first ever pileated woodpecker. This last Thursday, he passed away of a heart attack at his computer, I'm sure he was editing photos. I hadn't received an email for a couple days and was wondering why. He was my primary critic and will be sorely missed. We both moved over to Canon not too long ago, he a little later than me, going for the 1DX instead of the 6D.

We are all very blessed to have the freedom, health and the finances to afford whatever equipment we have and need to remind ourselves of just how fortunate we are in this troubled world. Here today gone tomorrow. Make the best of it and spread good will as Wayne did, big time.

Alan, I've been trying and failing to this guy in flight all week.

Jack


----------



## ejenner (Aug 9, 2015)

Coot and chicks. There was another coot chick pic earlier in this thread where the chicks were very colorful with red and orange. I'm guessing these are older with one just hanging onto a bit of red coloring. Not sure if they then go grey or what, but the other chicks were all that light grey color.

A pretty good crop of a 600mm shot with the sig 150-600 C


----------



## lion rock (Aug 9, 2015)

Sorry that you lost a friend. And one that shared similar interest.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks lion rock. Guess I'll have to get back to posting more images here. It hits home how the most fun is sharing when you lose the primary person you shared with. Thanks to Wayne I'm back into photography and it's a highlight in my life.

Hank the AFMA did help, it was front focusing.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 9, 2015)

ejenner, nice detail and cute photo.

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 9, 2015)

ejenner said:


> Coot and chicks. There was another coot chick pic earlier in this thread where the chicks were very colorful with red and orange. I'm guessing these are older with one just hanging onto a bit of red coloring. Not sure if they then go grey or what, but the other chicks were all that light grey color.
> 
> A pretty good crop of a 600mm shot with the sig 150-600 C


Great shot - what camera did you use with the sig 150-600 C ? I am thinking of getting one.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 10, 2015)

As much as I love my 7DII with the 100-400 II, it's difficult to beat the the 300/2.8 II + 2xTC on the 5DIII. Here is a great cested grebe chick with a fish I took with them last summer at f/7.1. The red patch on the chick's head changes colour according to its demand for food.


----------



## rpt (Aug 10, 2015)

Jack, sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## ejenner (Aug 10, 2015)

IslanderMV said:


> ejenner said:
> 
> 
> > Coot and chicks. There was another coot chick pic earlier in this thread where the chicks were very colorful with red and orange. I'm guessing these are older with one just hanging onto a bit of red coloring. Not sure if they then go grey or what, but the other chicks were all that light grey color.
> ...



7D. ISO was 800.


----------



## ejenner (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not sure what chick this is. I saw him/her in the surf (northern CA) getting pounded by small waves and thought he/she might be injured. Turned out not to be, but I haven't figured out how it got there or where its nest might have been - it couldn't fly yet. Ran back up the shore and hid in a crevice after getting out of the surf.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 10, 2015)

Here's one from yesterday, angry bird, but got a couple of shots. 3' Octa on the left.

Does it show the whole shot on your computer guys, or do you have to scroll to see the bucket?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks rpt.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2015)

Viggo said:


> Here's one from yesterday, angry bird, but got a couple of shots. 3' Octa on the left.
> 
> Does it show the whole shot on your computer guys, or do you have to scroll to see the bucket?



Very nice shot, Viggo.

No, I have to scroll to see the bucket.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 10, 2015)

Click said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one from yesterday, angry bird, but got a couple of shots. 3' Octa on the left.
> ...



Thanks! Okay, is there a max res I can upload to show the whole image directly here?


----------



## Eldar (Aug 10, 2015)

Viggo said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...


I believe there is a max of 4MB, or there about. So if you set your export criteria to Limit File Size to: 4 000k, you´ll get there.


----------



## TheJock (Aug 11, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> What I'm posting is not a bird. Wayne was a great shooting buddy and a week last last Thursday he came to my place to sit in front of the stump props I have (his health wouldn't allow any walking). He was very pleased and captured many including his first ever pileated woodpecker. This last Thursday, he passed away of a heart attack at his computer, I'm sure he was editing photos. I hadn't received an email for a couple days and was wondering why. He was my primary critic and will be sorely missed. We both moved over to Canon not too long ago, he a little later than me, going for the 1DX instead of the 6D.
> 
> We are all very blessed to have the freedom, health and the finances to afford whatever equipment we have and need to remind ourselves of just how fortunate we are in this troubled world. Here today gone tomorrow. Make the best of it and spread good will as Wayne did, big time.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear this news Jack, we really do take our health for granted!!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 11, 2015)

Viggo said:


> Here's one from yesterday, angry bird, but got a couple of shots. 3' Octa on the left.
> 
> Does it show the whole shot on your computer guys, or do you have to scroll to see the bucket?


Now that's what I call a bird portrait. I can almost imagine you directing the bird: "Okay now arch your neck a little more and turn your beak towards the light" LOL ;D


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 11, 2015)

On an Angel - A Fiscal Flycatcher Precariously Perched on a Prickly Pear

1/2500s at f/10, ISO 1600


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> On an Angel - A Fiscal Flycatcher Precariously Perched on a Prickly Pear
> 
> 1/2500s at f/10, ISO 1600



Very nice B&W. Well done StudentOfLight


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2015)

Stewart K, thanks for that. My brother died of lung cancer not yet a month ago and sometimes we do worse than not appreciating our health. 

No more condolences please and I'll stay away from this topic, apologies. :-[

On Haida Gwaii other than Robins the birds you see primarily are eagles and ravens. The Haida in fact have two clans, north ravens, south eagles. Was told they generally get along well.

The bird variety don't always get along though. This was when I first arrived and hadn't had a chance to learn any tricks, so apologies for lack of focus. 1D4, 300 X2, almost vertical, was a really challenging BIF. The eagle was minding his own business when the raven started harassing him.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2015)

I really like the 3rd shot. Nicely done Jack


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 11, 2015)

Great Crested Grebe with lunch. 5D Mk111 with 300f2.811 with 1.4 extender


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 11, 2015)

Mallard shaking its feathers. 5D Mk111 with 300f2.8 Mk11 lens


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks click - wouldn't normally post such poor photos but it was an "event". Oh how I wished I'd had a zoom, 100-400 would have been just great.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2015)

Kerry B said:


> Mallard shaking its feathers. 5D Mk111 with 300f2.8 Mk11 lens



Nice shot Kerry.


----------



## sedwards (Aug 13, 2015)

These 4 hummingbird pics are to compare my 7DII and 5DIII at high ISO. Both were shot at min focus distance at ISO 3200 with a 400mm f5.6L + EF 1.4II extender . 7DII images were croped to 16X9 , so just a littl off the top and bottom 5DIII images were resized to make comparing easier.I finally figured out that most of my focusing issues with the 7DII was due to AFMA being off. I used focal pro and tried 8 times using a gazillion shots and it always said -11 was the correct adjustment. I picked up a spider lenscal target and -11 was off quite a bit. -4 seems just perfect. I have since used focal again and it still says -11. anyways , see if you can tell which pic is from which camera before looking on flickr.


3N1A1994 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


3N1A1992 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


0V8A1578 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


0V8A1564 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2015)

Very nice series, sedwards.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 13, 2015)

sedwards, I did try the "test". For some reason, the originals in CR never look great so it took a Flickr look to give the detail. Seems the grain of the 7DII may not be any worse than the 5DIII but I did feel the overall quality of the 5DIII was slightly better. Eye focus on one image seems off. Your thoughts?

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Aug 13, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> sedwards, I did try the "test". For some reason, the originals in CR never look great so it took a Flickr look to give the detail. Seems the grain of the 7DII may not be any worse than the 5DIII but I did feel the overall quality of the 5DIII was slightly better. Eye focus on one image seems off. Your thoughts?
> 
> Jack


Jack, eye focus probably looks off because i only have center focus point with this lens and extender combo. these little guys move way to fast for me to focus and recompose so as long as focus point is on the body it was as good as it got lol. as for the grain , keep in mind that the 5DIII images have been cropped to make them look the same size as the others which increases the appearance of grain.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 14, 2015)

I like sparrows. Here is one from Kidston Landing, Baddeck NS. They might be common, but they are still cute.


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes, they are cute.  Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2015)

Alan, the sparrows are cute as long as they are not "English" sparrows here in Canada! 

This rates as a nice one.

Jack


----------



## TheJock (Aug 14, 2015)

I managed to get out today, I shot with the 5DIII and the 100-400, I decided to shoot without the 1.4TC today to see how my lens performs, as I was starting to wonder if it was a little soft, or user error. It's the later for sure.
I managed the following
1. Kestrel
2. Mute Swan......with attitude!
3. Either a Graylag or Greater White Fronted Goose.
4. Blue Cheeked Bee Eater
5. A couple of Pied Myna's enjoying the fountain.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 15, 2015)

Went out to Bird Island two days ago in the drizzling rain, with some breaks, in a small rocking boat. Used the 7DII and the 100-400mm II without the TC because of the poor light and difficult conditions. The puffins were difficult to photograph but got a few reasonable shots. A Bald Eagle had rain dripping off its beak. A doublecrested cormorant was trying to dry itself.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 18, 2015)

Treated myself to a trip to the Bass Rock this weekend, the largest northern gannet colony in the world at present. Even from a moving boat, it was possible to get some good shots. These are all handheld at 500mm.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2015)

scyrene said:


> Treated myself to a trip to the Bass Rock this weekend, the largest northern gannet colony in the world at present. Even from a moving boat, it was possible to get some good shots. These are all handheld at 500mm from a moving boat.



Very nice series, scyrene. Well done.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 18, 2015)

Click said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Treated myself to a trip to the Bass Rock this weekend, the largest northern gannet colony in the world at present. Even from a moving boat, it was possible to get some good shots. These are all handheld at 500mm from a moving boat.
> ...



thanks! Realised I'd repeated myself on the edit :/


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 19, 2015)

I live in North Texas, and there is a neighborhood in Arlington where a flock of peacocks live among people in a neighborhood. So I paid them a visit and took a series of them, looking for unusual angles as well as what is usually portrayed. Here are three.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 19, 2015)

Final 2
peacock portraits.


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2015)

Cool shots, scottkinfw. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you so much click.

sek


----------



## TheJock (Aug 19, 2015)

Excellent photo's Scott, I like #3


----------



## AlanF (Aug 19, 2015)

These are for you Jack! A pair of woodpeckers flew onto my son's deck in Halifax and didn't see me a couple of metres away.


----------



## sanjosedave (Aug 19, 2015)

Chestnut backed Chickadee on my patio in San Jose.

6D, 70-200mm I


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks Alan. The dear little Downies are in abundance out here and they are sweet and pretty well behaved. It's the nuthatches that misbehave. 

Sounds like you are having a good time in Canada!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 19, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Alan. The dear little Downies are in abundance out here and they are sweet and pretty well behaved. It's the nuthatches that misbehave.
> 
> Sounds like you are having a good time in Canada!
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack
At the airport on the way home. Yesterday morning from my son's deck was phenomenal. As the mist cleared, I got my first hummingbird, a nuthatch, northern flicker, American robin, black capped chickadee and a sparrow within a few minutes, followed by these mazing downies.
Alan


----------



## BobG (Aug 19, 2015)

Little Owl, Canon 40D with 100-400mk1


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2015)

BobG said:


> Little Owl, Canon 40D with 100-400mk1



Very nice shot Bob. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 20, 2015)

It's great when you can get close enough to capture a bird at high resolution or in exciting action or pose. But, for some of the time you use your camera to take a record of what you have seen and to identify it. On many occasions, I have taken shots of a bird so far away or against the light that I could not identify it. Here are some shots that aren't great photos but they are good enough to out in an album and tell me what I have seen. Most of the these images taken yesterday were of small dots in the distance (on 7DII + 100-400mm II) of only about 400x400 pixels. The 7DII + 100-400 II is great for this, as are the 150-600s. The yellow humming bird was very exciting for me as I couldn't make out what it was until I took the photo and it is the first time I have seen a hummingbird.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes Alan, aren't we fortunate to have gear that allows us to photograph what we can't even see very well and then be able to ID it. I do that quite a bit too. 

August 10, 2013 before they trapped my beavers, there were tons of touch-me-nots and almost equal numbers of hummers. Now the little pond is all dried up and there is next to nothing of any sort except thistles. 

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Aug 20, 2015)

I still havent been able to get a shot of the male . 


0V8A1694 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2015)

sedwards said:


> I still havent been able to get a shot of the male .




Lovely shot, Stuart. Nicely done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 20, 2015)

AlanF said:


> It's great when you can get close enough to capture a bird at high resolution or in exciting action or pose. But, for some of the time you use your camera to take a record of what you have seen and to identify it. On many occasions, I have taken shots of a bird so far away or against the light that I could not identify it. Here are some shots that aren't great photos but they are good enough to out in an album and tell me what I have seen. Most of the these images taken yesterday were of small dots in the distance (on 7DII + 100-400mm II) of only about 400x400 pixels. The 7DII + 100-400 II is great for this, as are the 150-600s. The yellow humming bird was very exciting for me as I couldn't make out what it was until I took the photo and it is the first time I have seen a hummingbird.


The yellow is a rather nice shot ! Congrats. I do know the feeling of shooting a bird and being surprised at the species and quality of the shot. Always a great feeling.


----------



## hhkd (Aug 20, 2015)

I've been browsing this site for a while now, figured I'd finally take the plunge and post something.
Both of these were taken with a 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM mounted on a 60D. Full EXIF is on Flickr.

Chickadee:


Chickadee by Hashim D, on Flickr

Anna's Hummingbird:


IMG_9374 by Hashim D, on Flickr

Edit: Trying to post an image isn't so straightforward.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2015)

hhkd said:


> I've been browsing this site for a while now, figured I'd finally take the plunge and post something.
> Both of these were taken with a 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM mounted on a 60D. Full EXIF is on Flickr.




Great shots. Very nice first post. Welcome to CR.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 20, 2015)

The hummingbird is particularly fine.


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2015)

Double-crested Cormorant

EOS 1DX
Canon 500 mm f4L IS II
1/250
f/4


----------



## NancyP (Aug 21, 2015)

Alan F, I regard the camera as a tool for learning about (birds, wildflowers, mushrooms, insects, ....) as well as a tool for making esthetically pleasing images. I keep shots of birds that demonstrate particular identifying features or characteristic behavior, whether or not the images are technically or esthetically good. If I get a better shot, I toss the older lousy shots. Nowadays you can keep a few abbreviated field atlases on a phone, but if you need to go into further detail, it is wonderful to take the image home and identify at leisure. Wildflowers - photo not only the flower, but the leaf pattern and the entire plant in its habitat. And so on. There's a lot to be said for learning about organisms and showing people the wonderful organisms they might miss otherwise. There's a large variety of habitats in my region and state (Missouri, edge of Ozarks), plenty to catalog.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice colours and pose click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 21, 2015)

Good comments NancyP.

Click, nice to see a photo from you, and a good one at that! 

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Aug 21, 2015)

Click said:


> Double-crested Cormorant
> 
> EOS 1DX
> Canon 500 mm f4L IS II
> ...


Excellent shot click!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 21, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Alan F, I regard the camera as a tool for learning about (birds, wildflowers, mushrooms, insects, ....) as well as a tool for making esthetically pleasing images. I keep shots of birds that demonstrate particular identifying features or characteristic behavior, whether or not the images are technically or esthetically good. If I get a better shot, I toss the older lousy shots. Nowadays you can keep a few abbreviated field atlases on a phone, but if you need to go into further detail, it is wonderful to take the image home and identify at leisure. Wildflowers - photo not only the flower, but the leaf pattern and the entire plant in its habitat. And so on. There's a lot to be said for learning about organisms and showing people the wonderful organisms they might miss otherwise. There's a large variety of habitats in my region and state (Missouri, edge of Ozarks), plenty to catalog.



Nancy
I got into bird photography for the very reason to identify birds. It was only when I was persuaded to post on a birding website that I became interested in producing high quality photos with decent compositio. The new 100-400mm II is now leading me into insects and flowers because of its close focussing capabilities. I know point and shoots are good for close ups and a camera phone is fine for flowers, but you can photo butterflies etc from a metre away without disturbing them with the new lens.


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2015)

Alan, Jack and Eldar, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2015)

Same Cormorant, but swimming this time. I took the picture while kayaking on a river.

1DX + 500mm f4L IS II


----------



## Kerry B (Aug 21, 2015)

Great images everybody, there is a lot of talent out there. A white duck taken at high speed.


----------



## candyman (Aug 21, 2015)

Click said:


> Double-crested Cormorant
> 
> EOS 1DX
> Canon 500 mm f4L IS II
> ...



Lovely shot click!


----------



## hhkd (Aug 21, 2015)

AlanF said:


> The hummingbird is particularly fine.



Thanks, AlanF!



Click said:


> hhkd said:
> 
> 
> > I've been browsing this site for a while now, figured I'd finally take the plunge and post something.
> ...



Thanks, Click! 



Click said:


> Double-crested Cormorant
> 
> EOS 1DX
> Canon 500 mm f4L IS II
> ...



That's an amazing shot!


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2015)

candyman said:


> Lovely shot click!



Thanks for the kudos, candyman


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2015)

hhkd said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Double-crested Cormorant
> ...



Thank you hhkd.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Aug 22, 2015)

Fantastic images from everyone. I drilled a 1 1/2 " hole on an angle on the tree stump in my hard and filled it with a perfectly sized suet log. You drill the hole on an angle and deep so the bird can't hide on back side of tree and reach around with its neck to extract the suet.


----------



## sedwards (Aug 22, 2015)

after playing with AFMA for what seems like forever and never being sure its right , i decided to just put it to 0. what a difference.


3N1A2758-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Aug 22, 2015)

sedwards said:


> after playing with AFMA for what seems like forever and never being sure its right , i decided to just put it to 0. what a difference.
> 
> 
> 3N1A2758-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



Another lovely shot Stuart. And nice sharp.


----------



## candyman (Aug 22, 2015)

Click said:


> Same Cormorant, but swimming this time. I took the picture while kayaking on a river.
> 
> 1DX + 500mm f4L IS II



Hello Click, I very much like and enjoyed your photobucket.


----------



## bjd (Aug 22, 2015)

Click said:


> Same Cormorant, but swimming this time. I took the picture while kayaking on a river.
> 
> 1DX + 500mm f4L IS II


Great shots.

You not worried about your equipment falling into the water? 

Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2015)

candyman said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Same Cormorant, but swimming this time. I took the picture while kayaking on a river.
> ...



Hello Candyman,

Thank you very much for your kind words. As you can see, I love bird pictures. All of those were taken while kayaking.

Cheers


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2015)

bjd said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Same Cormorant, but swimming this time. I took the picture while kayaking on a river.
> ...



Hello Brian,

Thank you very much.

Not at all, I have been kayaking for more than 20 years, never been wet with equipment.

I do pictures only on calm waters.

...And as on land, you have to be careful with your camera gear.

Cheers


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2015)

sedwards said:


> after playing with AFMA for what seems like forever and never being sure its right , i decided to just put it to 0. what a difference.



That's a sharp image. Beautiful shot, Stuart.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2015)

Now I am back in the UK, the 1.4xTC gets used again. Here are four from this afternoon to show that the 1.4xTC III doesn't ruin the IQ of the 100-400mm II on the 7D II. The light was good, f/8 and iso 640 as always, DxO prime to eliminate nearly the noise from RAW and 0.3 pixels at 100% to smart sharpen the jpeg in PS. A great tit, blue tit, reed warbler and robin. No tweaking of contrast, vibrance or colour saturation - just straight from the camera.


----------



## hhkd (Aug 22, 2015)

sedwards said:


> after playing with AFMA for what seems like forever and never being sure its right , i decided to just put it to 0. what a difference.


That’s just ridiculous detail. Simply amazing. 

Here’s two that I took in City Park, New Orleans. Not very sharp but it was the first time I’d ever seen a yellow crowned night heron. Both with 70-300 F4-5.6 IS USM on a 60D, F8, iso 800...
1/200th at 300mm:


Yellow-Crowned Night Heron by Hashim D, on Flickr

1/250th at 275mm:


Yellow-Crowned Night Heron by Hashim D, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice series, Alan. Well done.


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2015)

hhkd said:


> Here’s two that I took in City Park, New Orleans. Not very sharp but it was the first time I’d ever seen a yellow crowned night heron. Both with 70-300 F4-5.6 IS USM on a 60D, F8, iso 800...



Nice close-up on the first one.


----------



## dpc (Aug 22, 2015)

Our resident house sparrow chowing down on what few crabapples there are on our tree.


----------



## dpc (Aug 22, 2015)

hhkd said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > after playing with AFMA for what seems like forever and never being sure its right , i decided to just put it to 0. what a difference.
> ...



Nice pictures. Sharpness isn't everything despite what some people think.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Alan. Well done.



Thanks Click.


----------



## mdmphoto (Aug 22, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Now I am back in the UK, the 1.4xTC gets used again. Here are four from this afternoon to show that the 1.4xTC III doesn't ruin the IQ of the 100-400mm II on the 7D II.


Thanks for sharing these excellent shots. I've been wavering back and forth about whether to get the sigma/tamron 150-600 in one of the various builds, or the Canon w/ a tc. My buddy uses the Canon setup w/ a 7D II, 5D s, and 5D r with beautiful results, but he's a much better photographer. Anyway, here's some I shot with a 7D II and the old sigma 150-500 OS:


----------



## AlanF (Aug 23, 2015)

Mdmphoto
I used to have the Tamron 150-600mm, and it wasn't as good as the 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC. I recently compared the Sigma C and Sigma S 150-600mm at 600mm with the 100-400mm II + TC and found the Sigmas to be excellent and of similar IQ and resolution. On the other hand, lenstip has the Tamron sharper than the Sigma C at 600mm! Judging by other reviews (TDP etc), the quality control is not particularly good by Sigma and you should test a copy before buying. On the other hand, the Canon 100-400mm II appears to be very consistent and is a safer bet to buy unseen. According to lensrentals latest spurt of testing lens variation, the new Canon lenses are exceptionally consistent.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 23, 2015)

Click said:


> Double-crested Cormorant
> 
> EOS 1DX
> Canon 500 mm f4L IS II
> ...



Click, very nice image from one of this sites few gentlemen (and I don't include myself!), well done.


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you very much, Sir. I really appreciate your kind words.


----------



## mdmphoto (Aug 23, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Mdmphoto
> I used to have the Tamron 150-600mm, and it wasn't as good as the 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC. I recently compared the Sigma C and Sigma S 150-600mm at 600mm with the 100-400mm II + TC and found the Sigmas to be excellent and of similar IQ and resolution. On the other hand, the Canon 100-400mm II appears to be very consistent and is a safer bet to buy unseen. According to lensrentals latest spurt of testing lens variation, the new Canon lenses are exceptionally consistent.



Thanks again: My buddy did let me shoot the 100-400 II w/o the tc, on his 7D II before I bought mine, and I was wowed by the iq - of course the birds were close enough that the tc wasn't really needed, but my eyes were opened. Of course, that also puts me in a position to have to save up for even more bucks to get the 100-400 AND the tc, but it'll also be a good way to curb my impulsiveness around new camera stuff....

7D II, ef100-400 II:


----------



## dpc (Aug 24, 2015)

Red-breasted nuthatch hanging around my shed.


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2015)

Very nice shot, mdmphoto. Beautiful bird. Well done.


----------



## d4mike (Aug 26, 2015)

I was washing dishes and watched a Hummingbird darting around the Honeysuckle bush in the front yard.
So I grabbed my 7D with the 100-400 lens and fired off 12 shots, three were keepers.


----------



## dpc (Aug 27, 2015)

Birdbath #1


----------



## dpc (Aug 27, 2015)

Birdbath #2


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 27, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm not sure what this little fellow (or miss) is.


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2015)

Denizens of our backyard


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2015)

Denizens of our backyard #2


----------



## ejenner (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't like the background, but boy was I close to this guy. Cropped from the right only.


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2015)

ejenner said:


> I don't like the background, but boy was I close to this guy. Cropped from the right only.



Nice close-up.


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2015)

ejenner said:


> I don't like the background, but boy was I close to this guy. Cropped from the right only.



Nice close up. I like the reflexion (or 'reflection' in you prefer) in the eye.


----------



## LSeries (Aug 29, 2015)

Young Great Tits:




Young Great Tits by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 29, 2015)

LSeries said:


> Young Great Tits:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Shot.

(note to self: do NOT make any jokes about this post ! )


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2015)

IslanderMV said:


> (note to self: do NOT make any jokes about this post ! )




;D ;D ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi ejenner. 
I don't see a problem with the background, if I had to guess I'd say part of the feeder frame in front of a nicely oof red brick wall. To me this just proves you are lucky enough to have birds in your garden. 
A great shot, I also like the reflection in the eye and the overall level of detail. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ejenner said:


> I don't like the background, but boy was I close to this guy. Cropped from the right only.


----------



## ejenner (Aug 30, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ejenner.
> I don't see a problem with the background, if I had to guess I'd say part of the feeder frame in front of a nicely oof red brick wall. To me this just proves you are lucky enough to have birds in your garden.
> A great shot, I also like the reflection in the eye and the overall level of detail.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks. Yes you are correct, and last weekend my backyard was like an aviary - the neighbors were away (they have young kids), we put out some feeders and it was cooler than it has been.


The Sig 150-600 is not up to swallows in flight - at least not in my hands, but I caught one taking a break today and was lucky enough to get close. A bit of a crop on this one, but still plenty of detail.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 30, 2015)

Another very good shot, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ejenner said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi ejenner.
> ...


----------



## chauncey (Aug 30, 2015)

Do ya think I'm sexy
C'mon guys, ya gotta listen to Rod Stewart...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hphwfq1wLJs


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2015)

Lovely light. Beautiful shot, chauncey.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi chauncey. 
Beautiful, but maybe not sexy, at least not to me. And if I have to listen to rod one more time it will be two times too many! 

Cheers, Graham. 



chauncey said:


> Do ya think I'm sexy
> C'mon guys, ya gotta listen to Rod Stewart...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hphwfq1wLJs


----------



## ERHP (Sep 1, 2015)

Ever get the feeling you were being watched?





1/500 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000 @840mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi ERHP. 
Nice shot. My what big eyes you have! 

Cheers, Graham. 



ERHP said:


> Ever get the feeling you were being watched?
> 1/500 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000 @840mm


----------



## Cog (Sep 1, 2015)

Just a duck:



Canon 7D MII + 18-135 IS STM, @135mm


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 5, 2015)

Not the best picture as this was shot though a dirty window. Our humming birds are back and this one decided to take a rest on a yaupon branch outside of our back window. Luckily he/she stayed there long enough for me to grab the camera and snap this shot.

5D with 70-200 + 1.4 Mk III @ 280mm.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2015)

Cog said:


> Just a duck:



Just a duck...But it's a very nice picture.  Well done Cog.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Ever get the feeling you were being watched?



I like the way he/she looks at you.  Nicely done ERHP.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi wsmith. 
Really nice shot, dirty window, that's the beauty of dof and bokeh. Anyway there is a good chance that your window is cleaner than my iPad screen what with smeared fingerprints etc. :

Cheers, Graham. 



wsmith96 said:


> Not the best picture as this was shot though a dirty window. Our humming birds are back and this one decided to take a rest on a yaupon branch outside of our back window. Luckily he/she stayed there long enough for me to grab the camera and snap this shot.
> 
> 5D with 70-200 + 1.4 Mk III @ 280mm.


----------



## Northbird (Sep 6, 2015)

Canon 7D II 600 II




Least sandpiper with Western sandpiper by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi Tony. 
Brilliant shot, excellent detail, great subject. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Northbird said:


> Canon 7D II 600 II


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2015)

Northbird said:


> Canon 7D II 600 II
> Least sandpiper with Western sandpiper




Hello Northbird,

Very nice shot. Well done, Sir.


----------



## gary samples (Sep 6, 2015)

1dx


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2015)

Very nice Gary, what is it, what lens.

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 6, 2015)

*!st Year Black Skimmer*, Still has juvenile plumage. Kayak shot - Martha's Vineyard

7D + 100-400mm

Adults took off, it was curious about me. It just watched as I drifted closer and closer. One approach was uplight and one downlight.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2015)

I really like your pictures, Jeff. Especially the second one.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 23, 2015)

Fairy Wren, male. Currently, with spring in the air, these guys are very active, and rarely stop for a picture 
5D3 with 300mm f4


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2015)

Mr Bean said:


> Fairy Wren, male. Currently, with spring in the air, these guys are very active, and rarely stop for a picture
> 5D3 with 300mm f4



Very nice shot, Mr Bean.  Well done.


----------



## Mr Bean (Sep 23, 2015)

Click said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > Fairy Wren, male. Currently, with spring in the air, these guys are very active, and rarely stop for a picture
> ...


Thanks Click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2015)

Cute wren, nice shot and wouldn't you know it - tail in the air. Ours are just brown. 

Seldom do I have too much lens but this time that was the case. Rather back lit too but you take what you get sometimes. A bald youngster. 

Jack


----------



## BigBrother (Sep 24, 2015)

Canon 70D, 300 mm F 4 L, IS, 1/800 s, F 5,6 ISO 500


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2015)

Welcome to CR, BigBrother. 

Keep posting.


----------



## BigBrother (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## sedwards (Sep 25, 2015)

saw this guy in a creek on my way home from work today .



5D3_4329 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Sep 26, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cute wren, nice shot and wouldn't you know it - tail in the air. Ours are just brown.
> 
> Seldom do I have too much lens but this time that was the case. Rather back lit too but you take what you get sometimes. A bald youngster.
> 
> Jack



Jack, Zooms do have their uses. I had to zoom out to 100mm and 220mm for these adult bald eagles.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 26, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cute wren, nice shot and wouldn't you know it - tail in the air. Ours are just brown.
> 
> Seldom do I have too much lens but this time that was the case. Rather back lit too but you take what you get sometimes. A bald youngster.
> 
> Jack



Jack, Zooms do have their uses. I had to zoom out to 100mm and 220mm for these adult bald eagles.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2015)

Very nice pictures, Alan. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes Alan, it sure would be nice if CR members would all chip in a few dollars each towards a 100-400 II for me. You can start the trust fund! 

Actually, I might change that to 400 DO and forget the zoom. Most birds are fearful of me or just don't like me, so being too close doesn't generally present too much of a problem.

Don't know about you but shooting eagles finally, was a blast for me. They are not very common around my home territory. Another blast has been Piliated woodpeckers too close for the good old 300's MFD. Always fascinating.

I now have wireless video to my breakfast table from the observatory so I can see who the day's freeloaders are and talk to them to see if they'd like to pose for me. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Sep 26, 2015)

Jack
I had to go to this little place called Canada to shoot the bald eagles. Very nice people there who spell English correctly. I have decided against the 400 DO II. It's a really great lens but the 100-400 II is pretty close to it in performance and is lighter and smaller as well as the zoom. The 300/2.8 has an edge for poor light. Get the 100-400!
Alan


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 26, 2015)

Alan, it sounds like Canada provided royal treatment of you especially in the realm of photography. I'd love to get out to the east coast but it's well over 2K miles for me one way. Beautiful rugged landscapes too.

However, the west coast has the Rocky mountains that are pretty special. And then there is the far north or northwest with its rain forests. And Churchill Manitoba with the Polar bears and ...... oooh

On the other hand I wouldn't complain if I could shoot where you are, in the countrysides!

It's a wonderful planet that we need to care for and not destroy.

The white head of the eagle is a special challenge contrasted against the dark body and blending into light blue skies. It was nice to have them in other settings and lighting.

Jack


----------



## BigBrother (Sep 26, 2015)

Mallard young. 7D, 100MM F/2.8 L, IS MACRO, 1/1000, F6,7 ISO 400


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2015)

Cute  Nicely done, BigBrother.


----------



## Alwin (Sep 26, 2015)

In our neighbourhood we have a few falcons flying around.
Been watching them since a few weeks now.

Pictures are crops of course

Alwin


----------



## sedwards (Sep 27, 2015)

great day for a swim 



7D2_3662 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2015)

Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 28, 2015)

Goldfinch picking Milkseeds, Thacka Beck by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Shot this one on Saturday. Goldfinch picking mikseeds

5DMKIII Tamron 150-600 600mm F8 1/1000th 800ISO


----------



## Isaac Grant (Sep 28, 2015)

Some shorebirds shot from this fall. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Semipalmated Sandpiper by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Semipalmated Plover by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Sanderling by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Sanderling by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Ruddy Turnstone by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Least Sandpiper by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> Some shorebirds shot from this fall. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.




Beautiful shots, Isaac. 8) Well done.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 29, 2015)

Those are crazy sharp Issac! Make mine look garbage! Really lovely pics!


----------



## Isaac Grant (Sep 29, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Those are crazy sharp Issac! Make mine look garbage! Really lovely pics!



Thanks. Here are a few others from this season. I am very pleased with the combo of camera and lens. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Least Sandpiper by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Sanderling by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



American Oystercatcher by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Semi-palmated Sandpiper by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2015)

Another great series. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 29, 2015)

Mama loon and young....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 30, 2015)

Two birds. Not sure what either of them are! 

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 30, 2015)

Just a couple of shot taken in Summer.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Sep 30, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Two birds. Not sure what either of them are!
> 
> Jack



You're sparrow is a first-winter White-crowned Sparrow. 

The pale one is quite a mystery.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 30, 2015)

Well, thank you Isaac Grant. Now I'll go to my books and check that out. I have a hunch my wife knows something about the other one. Quite a coincidence that the birds were such close buddies!

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Sep 30, 2015)

Just been in Mana Pools by the Zambezi river, where there are lots of birds. We were primarily looking for the four legged kind, but got time for some bird images also. I must admit I am totally ignorant to what the majority of these birds are called though, but I´ll study them during the winter and hopefully get from an embarrassing level to at least amateur ...

For anyone who saw The Lion King, I believe this guy had a role ...

5DSR, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x


----------



## TheJock (Sep 30, 2015)

Eldar said:


> ....I must admit I am totally ignorant to what the majority of these birds are called though, but I´ll study them during the winter and hopefully get from an embarrassing level to at least amateur ...
> 
> For anyone who saw The Lion King, I believe this guy had a role ...
> 
> 5DSR, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x


Hi Eldar, a brilliant photo of a Red-billed Hornbill, I'm looking forward to seeing your images!!
Would you consider that a heavily cropped image from a 5DSR image with a shorter lens like a 100-400L will be as good as filling the frame using the likes of a 600mm on a 5DIII? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts as the 600mm is nearly 3 times the price of a 5DSR, and if the IQ can be retained and the file size is similar to the 5DIII after a heavy crop then the body might just be a better option than a great white!!


----------



## Eldar (Sep 30, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > ....I must admit I am totally ignorant to what the majority of these birds are called though, but I´ll study them during the winter and hopefully get from an embarrassing level to at least amateur ...
> ...


Thanks Stewart,
The 5DSR/100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II combo is a light, versatile and, from an IQ perspective, very good combo (I also have that lens), but, if we forget price, it cannot compete with a 5DIII/600 f4L IS II combo, unless you have very good light. But the 600 is large, heavy, single focal length and very expensive, so it's worth thinking through.

An alternative could be to use a 7DII instead of the 5DSR with the 100-400. That gives you about the same resolution as a cropped 5DSR, IQ wise it is very close, you get AF points all over the viewfinder and you get 10 fps. On top of that you just saved a lot of money for another lens.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 30, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > ....I must admit I am totally ignorant to what the majority of these birds are called though, but I´ll study them during the winter and hopefully get from an embarrassing level to at least amateur ...
> ...



Amazing pic eldar!

Stewart K have a look at Isaac Grants pics above on flickr and Zoom in the quality is outstanding, sharpness noise etc the 7DMKII has really closed the gap. Its with the sigma 150-600mm contemporary, so 960mm. Very impressive.

My Tammy with the 150-600mm looks soft in comparison on my 5DMKIII.
Obviously completely different in cost and quality but if you can make images like those above is it really worth spending 6-8x the amount on a fairly cumbersome prime?


----------



## HankMD (Sep 30, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Stewart K said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Good light and great techniques (not to mention artistic vision) on Grant's part fully tap the potentials of these "budget" lenses. 

A flycatcher migrating through Taiwan, shot on my Tammy + 7D2 at noon.



Asian Brown Flycatcher (Muscicapa dauurica) by me, on Flickr


----------



## HankMD (Sep 30, 2015)

bhf3737 said:


> Just a couple of shot taken in Summer.



Nice shot, and no, it's not just a shot. A waxwing would draw hundreds of photographers and birders alike where I live. It's usually a Japanese Waxwing, though.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 30, 2015)

Eldar, how far away were you and what cropping has been done? Beautiful!

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2015)

Very nice shot, Hank. Well done.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 30, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eldar, how far away were you and what cropping has been done? Beautiful!
> 
> Jack


The full image is 50,6MP and the crop is about 14MP, so that should give you an idea. That is the beauty of the 5DSR, provided you can keep it steady and have enough light. There is almost no limit to how much you can crop.

The Carmine Bee eater is cropped a bit more. I really wish I had brought my 600mm and an extender. 560mm is a bit short for these birds.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Sep 30, 2015)

Stewart K have a look at Isaac Grants pics above on flickr and Zoom in the quality is outstanding, sharpness noise etc the 7DMKII has really closed the gap. Its with the sigma 150-600mm contemporary, so 960mm. Very impressive.

My Tammy with the 150-600mm looks soft in comparison on my 5DMKIII.
Obviously completely different in cost and quality but if you can make images like those above is it really worth spending 6-8x the amount on a fairly cumbersome prime?
[/quote]

Thanks for the kind words. I should note a few things. Firstly I am a life long birder as my father took me since I was 5. So I know the birds very well. Know what their habits and tolerances are. Second pretty much all of my pics are taken in ideal conditions with really nice early morning or evening light and also at close range. Third all shots are hand held. With ideal conditions you can close the gap between an $1,100 lens and an $11,000 lens. For my uses, I like the portability and versatility of the zoom. Light enough that I can take with me all day long while birding. Lugging a 600 prime on a tripod would not let me do the same types of things. But the big primes are better in so many ways. Ability to shoot at f4, ability to add a 1.4x or 2x to them, weather sealing and another level of sharpness for sure. So it is all a matter of compromise and depends on what type of shooting you require. Are you subjects far away? Do you shoot in low light? And so forth. For me I just enjoy the birds and go birding more when the weather is not perfect for shooting and when it is, I make sure I am in a place I can get pics and take advantage of the conditions. Also all of my shots are processed only with DPP 3. Very minor adjustments. Certainly some of them can use some masking and noise reduction to backgrounds, etc. But I don't do it. Try and concentrate on taking the best shots possible in the field and as little time as possible in front of a computer.

Here are a few taken on a family trip to Cancun, Mexico. Just common birds from the hotel and touristy areas.

Great-tailed Grackle


Great-tailed Grackle by Isaac Grant, on Flickr

Magnificent Frigatebird


Magnificent Frigatebird by Isaac Grant, on Flickr

Tropical Kingbird


Tropical Kingbird by Isaac Grant, on Flickr

Great Kiskadee


Great Kiskadee by Isaac Grant, on Flickr

And 2 birds deep in Mangroves in terrible light and very slow shutter speeds. Both hand held at 600mm.

Bananquit at SS1/320


Bananaquit by Isaac Grant, on Flickr

Mangrove Yellow Warbler at SS 1/200


Mangrove Yellow Warbler by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2015)

Beautiful series. Well done, Isaac.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Sep 30, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. Well done, Isaac.



Thank you but I think these examples show very well the difference between shooting in nice light (ie. ideal conditions) and not shooting in nice light. The last 2 shots are sharp (happy with that considering they are hand held at 600mm on the 7d2 so more like 960mm and have very low shutter speeds) but no where near as colorful. The shots lack contrast. The light makes such a huge difference. Have to make the best of the limitations that I face with my gear so I try and put myself in the best situations.


----------



## HankMD (Oct 1, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Hank. Well done.



Thanks, Click! ;D


----------



## Eldar (Oct 2, 2015)

Proteins!

5DSR, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @60mm, handheld and heavily cropped.


----------



## dpc (Oct 3, 2015)

Clark's nutcracker after having just swooped down and grabbed this sandwich out of a girl's hand.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2015)

Snow geese chowing down in a stubble field. These are all snow geese of which there are two colour forms, the white and the 'blue', both of which are represented here. There is the odd greater white-fronted goose in the mix.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks like you have some Roose's Geese as well in there. Nice goose flock!


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 6, 2015)

A couple shots from the past week. All with the Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.

Common Yellowthroat 600mm, F8, ISO 500, SS 1/1250, -1/3


Common Yellowthroat by Isaac Grant, on Flickr

Common Yellowthroat 600mm, F8, ISO 500, SS 1/1600, -1/3


Common Yellowthroat by Isaac Grant, on Flickr

Osprey 388mm, F8, ISO 640, SS 1/1250, +2/3


Osprey by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> A couple shots from the past week. All with the Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Beautiful shots, Isaac. I especially like the Osprey. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Isaac. 
Very nice shots, loving the expression of the Yellowthroat, he looks grumpy in the first shot, but most inquisitive in the second. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Isaac Grant said:


> A couple shots from the past week. All with the Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks Click and Valvebounce. I agree the Yellowthroat looks like its mood was changing quite a bit. Do I like this guy? Yes? No?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 7, 2015)

Very little to show off in recent months but I finally got a Red-breasted Nuthatch. Had no idea how small they were! Timid compared to the white.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2015)

Very nice picture, Jack. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks click. It's sweet as a chickadee and I think a little smaller.

And right behind was guess who, eating mountain ash berries by the ton.

Jack


----------



## TheJock (Oct 7, 2015)

I love the Osprey shot Isaac, hoping to capture one here in Dubai soon as they've just arrived as it's cooling down.
Jack that little Nuthatch is a great shot, I forget just how small they are as I've not seen one in around a decade!!
Great work guys 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks Stewart K,

I haven't posted as many photos as in the past and I've been reflecting on that a bit. I think it goes without saying that those who post here generally are bird lovers and I'll go out on a limb and say as bird/animal/nature lovers we tend to be pretty decent folk. Decent folk care about others and not just themselves and as such tend to complement the work of those who contribute. That creates a caring environment and a place where you feel happy to be. Threads on CR can be pretty negative but this thread never is and that is great, very much appreciated. Folk like Click are always making warm and fuzzy comments and are to be commended. So, for some reason this morning I just wanted to express appreciation.

Which brings me to my next point. I've been struggling to have enthusiasm for posting shots here and even sharing with personal friends, who always say how much they love me doing that. I've suffered with headaches for a long time and learned to live with them but last week had me in surgery getting my sinuses worked on - the full nine yards. Not pleasant but looking positive. In the process, pre-op turned up a relatively serious Mitral valve regurgitation and of course although not disastrous news (actually good), not exactly welcomed. You know, the typical retired person's wakeup call. I now think it partly explains my loss of motivation for posting; lots of unfinished jobs on the acreage and being rather tired all the time and just lacking motivation to post. 

Many times I've briefly glanced at a post and not complimented the poster when I actually wished to. Thus this generalization. Those who have posted and received little feedback, at least from me, I just want you to know your posting are appreciated and admired.

For me the future is not doom and gloom but since I haven't felt that good it sometimes seems that way. Not looking for sympathy here so please don't go into that mode anyone. Just wanted to express appreciation and thankfulness to all. For newcomers, keep posting photos perfect or imperfect, of these beautiful creatures.

Here is an interesting comparison for any one not familiar with these little nuthatches.

BTW I now have a pair of cameras beaming video from the feeder at my observatory back to my kitchen table (around 150 feet) so I can observe the freeloaders and it's a real source of inspiration - only about $250 all told - small and battery operated (3.5" monitor with _sound_). Love it.

Jack


----------



## DFresh (Oct 7, 2015)

Great Blue Heron chick - Connecticut


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 7, 2015)

DFresh said:


> Great Blue Heron chick - Connecticut



Your bird is a young Yellow-crowned Night Heron. It is transitioning from juvenile plumage to adult plumage. Nice pic of the bird in its habitat by the way.


----------



## TheJock (Oct 7, 2015)

Likewise Jack, I also love this thread as it has become my "happy place" these days. I also appreciate all the images people post and the usefulness of the comments, this thread is basically what keeps me coming back!
All the best with your recovery and I hope you get your mojo back real soon, I'm pretty sure you will


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 9, 2015)

A close up of a juvenile Sanderling roosting on a jetty during the mid day. Wish the sun was a bit lower in the sky on this shot as the shadows are a bit too harsh. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.

600mm, F8, ISO 400, SS 1/2000


Sanderling by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 9, 2015)

Isaac Grant, very nice. You're right, we often don't get the birds to pose exactly when and where we would prefer. They should be more considerate since we go to the trouble of posting their portraits! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2015)

Beautiful image with shallow depth of field. I really like this picture. Nicely done.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 9, 2015)

normally i try to get some distance between my subject and the background for some separation between the two but i kinda like the contrasting colours in this one.



5D3_4552 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 10, 2015)

Parasitic Jaeger. Photographed in Svalbard in the high Arctic.


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2015)

steven kessel said:


> Parasitic Jaeger. Photographed in Svalbard in the high Arctic.




Very nice shot, Steven. Well done.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 10, 2015)

steven kessel said:


> Parasitic Jaeger. Photographed in Svalbard in the high Arctic.



Cool! Definitely not something we get to see everyday!

A little more ordinary, one of the Sora's wandered in front of me on the partly submerged branches.


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice shot, ERHP.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 11, 2015)

Great Blue heron, shot from the canoe today.....


----------



## lion rock (Oct 11, 2015)

Jack,
Hope you're recovering well. Also, hope your headaches are gone.
We're readers of CR, and as are you, I read for inspiration and a source of learning the art and science of photography. Not to mention getting communal infection of GAS, ;D.
For some reason or other, we don't always respond to posts of everyone, though I have great admiration of the posts, photos or text. And, we sometimes have ups and downs and just want to hide under bed covers, ignoring everyone and everything. Which then when we return, we're more enthusiastic! I'm just happy that you're here.
Rest up and come back more often.
-r


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 11, 2015)

A few from a recent after-work stop at a local wildlife refuge.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> A few from a recent after-work stop at a local wildlife refuge.




Very nice shots, Orangutan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi Folks, lion rock. 
So true, I see so many excellent photos here, yes I should respond more than I do, but I like to make a personal comment about the photos I like, I don't like to just +1 stuff but I guess that would be better than not acknowledging the shots at all. 
Great shots ERHP, Don and Orangutan. Please keep up the good work, it is the inspiration many of us need. 
Get well soon Jack. 

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> Jack,
> Hope you're recovering well. Also, hope your headaches are gone.
> We're readers of CR, and as are you, I read for inspiration and a source of learning the art and science of photography. Not to mention getting communal infection of GAS, ;D.
> For some reason or other, we don't always respond to posts of everyone, though I have great admiration of the posts, photos or text. And, we sometimes have ups and downs and just want to hide under bed covers, ignoring everyone and everything. Which then when we return, we're more enthusiastic! I'm just happy that you're here.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks guys for the positives. My sinus surgery appears to have gone fairly well, but time will tell. Get the final opinion on my ticker Wednesday. 

Right now it appears I've traded headache for sinus surgery pain but it's hard to differentiate. My sense of smell is so sharp I can't believe it. 

I'm enjoying the recent shots and when you see more postings and feedback you'll know I'm becoming a happy camper again.

These guys steal more suet and it's going to be hunting season! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Jack.  Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Click. Do you know how detested those birds are around here? And smart as a crow.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 12, 2015)

Big wind today so almost all our fall leaves are gone now. From last week, another Robin pose, with leaves. At any moment there are typically 5- 7 Robins swooping around and one day soon - gonzo.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice one Jack!

This is a Carmine Bee-eater, from Mana Pools, Zimbabwe

5DSR, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Big wind today so almost all our fall leaves are gone now. From last week, another Robin pose, with leaves. At any moment there are typically 5- 7 Robins swooping around and one day soon - gonzo.
> 
> Jack



Lovely colourful picture, Jack. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2015)

Eldar said:


> This is a Carmine Bee-eater, from Mana Pools, Zimbabwe



Beautiful. Well done, Eldar.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Click, Eldar. The robins up here are as symbolic of Alberta as the wild rose! Probably our most common moderately sized bird. Everyone loves them and watches for them in the spring.

Eldar, I see you are taking full advantage of what must be an amazing experience!!

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Oct 13, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Click, Eldar. The robins up here are as symbolic of Alberta as the wild rose! Probably our most common moderately sized bird. Everyone loves them and watches for them in the spring.
> 
> Eldar, I see you are taking full advantage of what must be an amazing experience!!
> 
> Jack


Yupp Jack, the trip to Mana Pools was magical. Highly recommended!


----------



## PBear (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi jack

I like your composition of the Robin in the fall foliage.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2015)

PBear, first post, and to me! Why, thank you very much. Often I don't post a shot because it's just another plain old ____. 

Here's another plain old BJ. And a Blackbird I should have posted (or did I) a few months back. This composition I do like. 

Elda, I'm toying with a mission trip to Zambia if I get the OK on my ticker (health). I would help with construction activities but we really know what's behind the idea, don't we? 

Jack


----------



## nateg (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi,

Finally my website is up and running and I have posted my first proper blog entry. It covers a period of about 18 months trying to photograph some local Peregrine Falcons whilst learning to use my gear, learning about the birds behaviour and getting to know the location. Shameless bit of self-promotion here I know but I would love any feedback and comments on article and the images.

http://www.nathang.photography/blog/2015/10/6/avon-gorge-peregrines

Thanks

N


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2015)

So what's wrong with a bit of shameless self promotion. Will try to take a look when I have some spare time.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi Jack,

Great pictures.  Nicely done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks Click.

nateg, what a nice surprise, excellent overall work and great photos. Where exactly is this?

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Nathan. 
I just read your Peregrine page, nicely done, a good writing style with enough humour to keep me engaged, some facts and some great shots. 
Have you thought about sharing some here as an appetiser / payback for the "shameless bit of self-promotion"? ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



nateg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally my website is up and running and I have posted my first proper blog entry. It covers a period of about 18 months trying to photograph some local Peregrine Falcons whilst learning to use my gear, learning about the birds behaviour and getting to know the location. Shameless bit of self-promotion here I know but I would love any feedback and comments on article and the images.
> 
> ...


----------



## nateg (Oct 14, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Click.
> 
> nateg, what a nice surprise, excellent overall work and great photos. Where exactly is this?
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,

Thanks! It is in Bristol in the UK just up the river Avon near to the Clifton Suspension Bridge.

Nathan


----------



## nateg (Oct 14, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Nathan.
> I just read your Peregrine page, nicely done, a good writing style with enough humour to keep me engaged, some facts and some great shots.
> Have you thought about sharing some here as an appetiser / payback for the "shameless bit of self-promotion"? ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham,
I definitely will now my website is up! Here's one one my faves from the blog.



bird - peregrine - avon gorge -158 by nathan guttridge, on Flickr


----------



## Eldar (Oct 14, 2015)

Great Cormorant
5DSR + 600/4L II w. 1.4xIII extender


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 14, 2015)

Spent the day at a local farm picking fresh vegetables and fruits with my wife and kids. We stopped just before sunset at a playground for the kids to have some fun. There was a ball field that bordered a wooded edge with amazing fall colors. As luck would have it, a little bit of phishing got this Tufted Timouse quite interested. Shot was taken moments before the sun set and the light was just perfect. I actually had to take the colors down quite a bit in processing but I am happy with how it came. Have a few more to get to that I may post later but I think this one came really nice. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.

531mm, F8, ISO 800, SS 1/1000, -1/3


Tufted Titmouse by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Great Cormorant
> 5DSR + 600/4L II w. 1.4xIII extender




Beautiful shot, Eldar. Well done.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> Spent the day at a local farm picking fresh vegetables and fruits with my wife and kids. We stopped just before sunset at a playground for the kids to have some fun. There was a ball field that bordered a wooded edge with amazing fall colors. As luck would have it, a little bit of phishing got this Tufted Timouse quite interested. Shot was taken moments before the sun set and the light was just perfect. I actually had to take the colors down quite a bit in processing but I am happy with how it came. Have a few more to get to that I may post later but I think this one came really nice. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.
> 
> 531mm, F8, ISO 800, SS 1/1000, -1/3




Very nice picture, Isaac.


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 14, 2015)

Kittiwakes, in the Arctic.

5Diii, 400 DO.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2015)

Lovely. Well done Steven.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 15, 2015)

there is one in every crowd 



1DS34705 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 15, 2015)

Usually more than one!  Sedwards, cute shot.

Since it fits here I'll repost one similar from long ago. Maybe we can get a "funnies" string going.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Usually more than one!  Sedwards, cute shot.
> 
> Since it fits here I'll repost one similar from long ago. Maybe we can get a "funnies" string going.
> 
> Jack



;D

Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks click. Hoping to see more funnies. Anyone?

steven kessel, like that shot. It doesn't stand out until looking at the higher resolution link and then it is obviously a nice composition that has appeal.

Eldar, also like the cormorant composition. After reading The Photographer's Eye I now am developing a little more appreciation beyond only an admiration for the subject. 

Jack


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 15, 2015)

This guy was all by itself but was still acting up. Tufted Titmouse with Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Tufted Titmouse by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice shot, Isaac.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 15, 2015)

Isaac Grant, cute photo with a nice expression.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 15, 2015)

sedwards said:


> there is one in every crowd



Nice......


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2015)

Always nice to see a "new" bird. Now where is daddy?

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2015)

Very nice pictures, Jack.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 16, 2015)

Male Malachite Sunbird. 
EOS 5D Mark-III with Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC (cropped in for about 400mm EFL)
1/4000s at f/5.6 ISO 1600 
I was aiming to get BIF shot but was not meant to be...

I'm out of town so unfortunately I'm editing on an uncalibrated screen. To my eyes the red channel looks oversaturated but histogram says otherwise.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2015)

StudentOfLight, looks great to me.

Thanks click.

Jack


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 16, 2015)

Hard to compete with close up Evening Grosbeaks and a Malachite Sunbird, but here is a lowly Song Sparrow photographed shortly before sundown. The background is New York Harbor. Too bad that foliage is in the background as I think it could have been really nice without that. The stick and the vine encasing it with the water as a backdrop are quite photogenic. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C. 

600mm, F8, ISO 500, SS 1/1250, -1/3


Song Sparrow by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Male Malachite Sunbird.
> EOS 5D Mark-III with Tamron 70-200mm f/2.8 VC (cropped in for about 400mm EFL)
> 1/4000s at f/5.6 ISO 1600
> I was aiming to get BIF shot but was not meant to be...
> ...




Beautiful picture. Nicely done, Omesh.




Jack Douglas said:


> StudentOfLight, looks great to me.
> 
> Jack



+1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 17, 2015)

Isaac Grant, lovely little guy who sings beautifully. I've yet to shoot one although they're supposed to be around here. Now if my male grosbeak shows up ....... that could be interesting in the color competition category. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 18, 2015)

This guy showed up minutes ago just at sunset so I didn't have the best lighting. Wasn't concerned about me standing 20' away at all. It's been a while so here it is. Wish I could trade for some other birds! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Oct 18, 2015)

Trade nothing. An excellent pic of a fascinating creature.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> This guy showed up minutes ago just at sunset so I didn't have the best lighting. Wasn't concerned about me standing 20' away at all. It's been a while so here it is. Wish I could trade for some other birds!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks lion rock. No, seriously, I see them almost every day and yes they are amazing but I need a new model. Probably have 100's of shots that I never imagined I ever get. The hole he's at is a huge tree with a huge cavity that I'm hoping will attract somebody for nesting. Fingers crossed for next year.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Oct 18, 2015)

Jack,
I hear them all the time where I live. Just the forest around our house is too thick with trees.
First few years I moved to the house, there was a fallen tree and a woodpecker visited it. Didn't take too long for it to carve out a large deep trench. Back then, I didn't have a good long lens. So, you can see I admire your fortune to get these wonder full birds that I hear but can only glimpse them occasionally.
Post more.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks lion rock. No, seriously, I see them almost every day and yes they are amazing but I need a new model. Probably have 100's of shots that I never imagined I ever get. The hole he's at is a huge tree with a huge cavity that I'm hoping will attract somebody for nesting. Fingers crossed for next year.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 18, 2015)

May I suggest a big block of suet! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks Jack for the suggestion.
I'll wait a bit till there is less squirrel action when the weather gets colder, though it was 33F when I got up this morning. Must be colder where you are! Stay warm.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> May I suggest a big block of suet!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 18, 2015)

Probably about 45 degrees here this AM but cooler is around the corner. 

There are some cool ant-squirrel feeders but not sure if they are for suet. There are the more expensive suet logs that can be forced into a hole in a tree that is already a woodpecker favorite. I've identified about 5 old trees that they always fly to but the sequence and times is pretty random (9-11 AM, 4-5 PM is typical right now). As you know from hearing them, once they know a tree has food they often announce that they are coming so you can run and hide maybe 50% of the time.

The problem is the time waiting but when you're retired like me there are days when waiting just seems good for the soul!  Good luck - well worth waiting for the rush they give up close. Amazing.

Robins are still straggling around.

Jack


----------



## scampi. (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2015)

Very nice shots. I especially like the first one.

Welcome to CR, scampi.


----------



## applecider (Oct 18, 2015)

Tufted puffin from Oregon coast 1DX 300ii 2.8 with 1.4x extender iso 2000 in the rain. The bill is most bright in the breeding season and sheds in the fall.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 18, 2015)

Super recent posts! Nice to have new faces.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2015)

applecider said:


> Tufted puffin from Oregon coast 1DX 300ii 2.8 with 1.4x extender iso 2000 in the rain. The bill is most bright in the breeding season and sheds in the fall.




Beautiful shots, applecider.


----------



## scampi. (Oct 18, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shots. I especially like the first one.
> 
> Welcome to CR, scampi.



Thank you. Is there a better way to upload images than hosting on Imgur or the like? CR wouldn't let me upload as attachments...


----------



## applecider (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks click as always kind words!! That's nice. And just for that you must see another tufted puffin before he loses his bill. Since the puffins are auks I guess anytime you point your camera at one it is an awkward shot. The tufts are visible if not sticking up from the head.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 19, 2015)

applecider, click speaks for the rest of us too. Very nice shots. What a world of birds we live in - most blessed.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2015)

applecider said:


> Thanks click as always kind words!! That's nice. And just for that you must see another tufted puffin before he loses his bill. Since the puffins are auks I guess anytime you point your camera at one it is an awkward shot. The tufts are visible if not sticking up from the head.



 Beautiful shot with very shallow depth of field. Well done.


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 19, 2015)

Arctic Tern courtship display.

5Diii, 400 DO.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 19, 2015)

steven kessel, you must be loving that 400! Where is the shot taken?

Jack


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 19, 2015)

That's the original 400 DO, not the 400 DO II, and yes, I love it.

The shot was taken in Svalbard. Svalbard is a group of islands in the high arctic. They're not the territory of any country but are administered by Norway pursuant to an international treaty. The islands are among the northernmost land areas in the world, only about 600 miles from the North Pole.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice images everyone. Took this morning.


----------



## davidgator (Oct 19, 2015)

Red-Shouldered Hawk


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> Nice images everyone. Took this morning.




Great shots. Nicely done, Larry.


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2015)

davidgator said:


> Red-Shouldered Hawk




Very nice pictures, David.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 19, 2015)

steven kessel, thanks for that, interesting. Next question - how do you find yourself that far north!?

Jack


----------



## steven kessel (Oct 20, 2015)

I went on a photo-expedition run by Photographes du Monde, a French company that specializes in tours like this. They chartered a 75-foot boat (a converted lighthouse tender) that slept up to 15 guests plus a crew of 3. We spent two weeks on the water, leaving from the tiny port of Longyearbyen (the northernmost inhabited place in the world) and cruising the coast. It was fantastic: we were in 24-hour daylight, but with the sun at a constant low angle, the lighting was nearly always ideal. It was cold, of course. Temperatures were at or just a little above freezing the entire time we were up there.

The landscapes were simply amazing as was the wildlife. We saw and photographed walruses, two species of seals, reindeer, about 20 species of birds, and a mother polar bear with twin cubs. Action was pretty much non-stop. Most of us got by with just a couple of hours of sleep per day. In two weeks I took over 6000 photos.

Conditions on the boat were cramped but surprisingly comfortable. The crew kept everything immaculate, the food was outstanding, and they really knew their business. On this trip it was important to be able to speak French, however (I do). I was the only non-native French speaker on board and all communication was in French.


----------



## fotosh (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi everybody,
This is my first post on CR.
Heron with turtle.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2015)

Beautiful shot, fotosh.

Welcome to CR


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 20, 2015)

Young male Vermilion Flycatcher, 7D2, 100-400 MK2 + 1.4X TC iii, 1/500, f/8, ISO 100


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2015)

Lovely shot, 2n10. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks Steven,

WOW, that is some adventure and it sounds like a once in a lifetime opportunity. Looking forward to many great shots.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 20, 2015)

fotosh, very cool photo!

Jack


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you Click.

Great shots guys.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 20, 2015)

2n10, lovely. What a colorful beauty.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi fotosh. 
Beautiful shot, great subject and perfect timing too the wing shape is spot on. imho. 

Cheers, Graham. 



fotosh said:


> Hi everybody,
> This is my first post on CR.
> Heron with turtle.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi 2n10. 
Great shot, beautiful colours and a good pose from the subject too. 
For all the rest of you who have posted pictures, not a poor shot here, Sorry I haven't commented on all of them, consider this your pat on the back from me. 

Cheers, Graham. 



2n10 said:


> Young male Vermilion Flycatcher, 7D2, 100-400 MK2 + 1.4X TC iii, 1/500, f/8, ISO 100


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you Jack and Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2015)

Today, they are back. A shot of some suet with a beak attached! 420mm so you know how close this was.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2015)

That's a very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2015)

Wish I had more to offer, Click. Bottoms up! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Oct 22, 2015)

Jack,
Great!
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2015)

lion rock, thanks. Hoping the repetition doesn't bore.

Jack


----------



## Claudelec (Oct 22, 2015)

One of my multiple shots of "TEC TEC", common bird of "La Reunion" in last September, EOS 70D EF 100-400 L is II , 1/1250, 6,3 , iso 1250 (Croped to get smaller file)


----------



## BobG (Oct 22, 2015)

bearded tits, a group of about 20 that were flicking about the reed beds a couple of weeks ago, they didn't seem to mind my presence too much but disappeared pretty quick when the sparrowhawk appeared.


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2015)

BobG said:


> bearded tits, a group of about 20 that were flicking about the reed beds a couple of weeks ago, they didn't seem to mind my presence too much but disappeared pretty quick when the sparrowhawk appeared.





Very nice series. I especially like the first picture. Well done Bob.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2015)

Click said:


> BobG said:
> 
> 
> > bearded tits, a group of about 20 that were flicking about the reed beds a couple of weeks ago, they didn't seem to mind my presence too much but disappeared pretty quick when the sparrowhawk appeared.
> ...



Me too!

Jack


----------



## Kerry B (Oct 22, 2015)

Grey backed Fiscal. Artistic image with light background.


----------



## yavuz (Oct 22, 2015)

7dm2, 300 2.8 is 2 1.4 tc


----------



## yavuz (Oct 22, 2015)

Eurosian siskin
7dm2 300 2.8 is2


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 22, 2015)

A Swamp Sparrow from yesterday morning. Was sitting down and waiting for birds to get used to me. This guy landed a bit too low as you can see the bottom of the frame is blurry from some foliage that was in front of the bird. Shame as it could have been really nice. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Swamp Sparrow by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Isaac. Well done


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 22, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Isaac. Well done



You are very kind to always take the time to make nice comments about others photos.


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> You are very kind to always take the time to make nice comments about others photos.



 ...And thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 23, 2015)

Wonder why they called it the "duck-tail"  

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Oct 23, 2015)

Jack,
One word: "GREAT!"
-r


----------



## Isaac Grant (Oct 23, 2015)

Want to keep the fall themes going. Sparrows as well. Here is a Song Sparrow photographed in Staten Island at one of my favorite sparrow spots. Canon 7d2 and 150-600 C.

600mm, F8, ISO 640, SS 1/800


Song Sparrow by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## MJ (Oct 23, 2015)

600 Pages in this thread so far?!

That's pretty wild!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2015)

yavuz, lovely shot!

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> Want to keep the fall themes going. Sparrows as well. Here is a Song Sparrow photographed in Staten Island at one of my favorite sparrow spots. Canon 7d2 and 150-600 C.
> 
> 600mm, F8, ISO 640, SS 1/800



Very nice picture, Isaac.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2015)

Hoping for better (close shots) since he's been cautiously coming around - pretty finch.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice one, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks click, when a "new" bird shows up, since there aren't many it's like a shot of adrenaline! Trouble is, sometimes they never return within the time frame I devote to watching for them!! 

This guy ventured to my observatory feeder and was standing crunching seeds 8" from my nose when a Downy landed on the edge and made aggressive gestures at him for a couple seconds frightening him away (I wish I could have gotten a shot through the one way mirror onto the feeder because it was so cute). 

Recently, I've learned a lot more about what magpies eat, including seeds and berries and well ....... everything really! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2015)

oops - "this guy" referred to the finch. The magpies won't venture that close.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2015)

Another Pileated woodpecker shot, sorry. :-[ I can't help it, when they show up I keep pulling the trigger. Does this background work - honestly? Anyone, why, why not.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi Jack. 
Lovely shot of the pileated woodpecker, the background is fine until you get to the bright splodge lower left, that does spoil the background a bit, but then the subject is so very good who saw the background until you asked! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 

Edit, I obviously didn't as I missed another bright spot! 
It is only when we control all aspects of the shot that we get to choose the background, when you control the woodpecker with any certainty I'd like you to teach me.


----------



## Cog (Oct 24, 2015)

Canon 7D MII + EF 400mm


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice series, Cog.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 24, 2015)

Jack,
You continue to amaze!

COG.,
Nicely shot.
-r


----------



## AlanF (Oct 24, 2015)

G3 X with me.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2015)

Valvebounce, thanks for that. Now that it's a new day and I see it as posted, what I thought might be positive is too distracting. Initially in my mind I thought it might be helping the WP to stand out but he was not that well lit. We are now having a rather low arc to the sun and my ideas for shots from the summer are now proving to be unworkable. Buying a second 600EX-RT used tomorrow for shooting during the deepest part of winter - brrr - winter in Canada just around the corner.

Some models just never cooperate but if you're around them enough at least they lose some of their shyness! 

Jack


----------



## yavuz (Oct 24, 2015)

300 2.8 2XTC III


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2015)

Excellent shot, yavuz.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi Jack. 
I still think it is a very good picture, the woody looks well enough lit to me and I'd love to get that shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Valvebounce, thanks for that. Now that it's a new day and I see it as posted, what I thought might be positive is too distracting. Initially in my mind I thought it might be helping the WP to stand out but he was not that well lit. We are now having a rather low arc to the sun and my ideas for shots from the summer are now proving to be unworkable. Buying a second 600EX-RT used tomorrow for shooting during the deepest part of winter - brrr - winter in Canada just around the corner.
> 
> Some models just never cooperate but if you're around them enough at least they lose some of their shyness!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Al Chemist (Oct 25, 2015)

A Canadian Goose that just wasn't afraid of me!


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2015)

Nicely done, Al Chemist.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 25, 2015)

Al Chemist, very nice. Not only are they not afraid, wait till one attacks, just ask my kids. 

Jack


----------



## Al Chemist (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you Click and Jack! They can be a wee bit aggressive at times.


----------



## Cog (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you, *Click* and *lion rock*!


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 25, 2015)

all taken with 55-250STM


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice first post, kodakrome. Welcome to CR.


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 25, 2015)

55-250STM


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 25, 2015)

kodakrome said:


> all taken with 55-250STM


Nice pictures and welcome to the forum.... and may I say that you have an excellent user name


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 25, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > all taken with 55-250STM
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 25, 2015)

Some recent shots.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Orangutan. 
Nice series, loving the second one, the motion is fantastic, would you share the settings with us please. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Orangutan said:


> Some recent shots.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 26, 2015)

Heres a few images taken of the Common Wren, Martindale Valley, Ullswater, Lake District, Cumbria



Wren, Martindale Valley, Ullswater, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr



Wren, Martindale Valley, Ullswater, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

7DMKII, 70-200mm F2.8 L MKII with 2x ex ƒ/6.3 400mm 1/400 ISO 2000


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 26, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Orangutan.
> Nice series, loving the second one, the motion is fantastic, would you share the settings with us please.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks, Graham. The duck doing the Retriever imitation is 1/125th at f/7.1.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 26, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Heres a few images taken of the Common Wren, Martindale Valley, Ullswater, Lake District, Cumbria
> ...
> 7DMKII, 70-200mm F2.8 L MKII with 2x ex ƒ/6.3 400mm 1/400 ISO 2000


WOW! 

Great shots, Tom, esp. the second one.
also impressive that you could get these little whirlwinds at just 1/400 without motion blurr. 
I was getting mad at bluetits with at least 1/1000. Couldn't get one decent picture 

How close did you approach on them or how much did you have to crop for these results?


----------



## tomscott (Oct 26, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Heres a few images taken of the Common Wren, Martindale Valley, Ullswater, Lake District, Cumbria
> ...



Thanks! Well the valley I was shooting in is quite isolated not many people venture into it. I was sitting waiting for red deer, sitting behind a broken bit of dry walling, when this little guy just popped up and jumped along the wall almost into me. It seemed fairly interested in me, then flew into the nearby ferns and started foraging and sat up nicely for me to shoot a few frames. He would stop and sit still for the odd second and I used the drive mode on the 7DMKII to shoot as many as I could, I had the lens propped up on the wall for stability. It is really hard as they move so quick but it seemed just as interested in the noise the camera made so would look at me and then stop every time the shutter went off.

Bit of luck I think! Having a stable platform really helps!

Heres another a little closer



Wren, Martindale Valley, Ullswater, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Oct 26, 2015)

Tom,
Really nice. More than luck, you did well.
-r



> Thanks! Well the valley I was shooting in is quite isolated not many people venture into it. I was sitting waiting for red deer, sitting behind a broken bit of dry walling, when this little guy just popped up and jumped along the wall almost into me. It seemed fairly interested in me, then flew into the nearby ferns and started foraging and sat up nicely for me to shoot a few frames. He would stop and sit still for the odd second and I used the drive mode on the 7DMKII to shoot as many as I could, I had the lens propped up on the wall for stability. It is really hard as they move so quick but it seemed just as interested in the noise the camera made so would look at me and then stop every time the shutter went off.
> 
> Bit of luck I think! Having a stable platform really helps!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 26, 2015)

tomscott said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Thanks again for sharing the "story behind the picture".

Of course a stable platform helps against lens shake but not against the subject moving as fast as they normally do.
Nice guy to hold still for you. Good luck also the next time again


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Tom. 
Marvellous shots, definitely more than luck to get them. Also don't envy you sitting up on the fells, even sheltering behind a dry stone wall it must have been COLD, the wind up there seems to have a knack for getting you unless you are indoors, and even then sometimes!
Thanks for the education on the sheep, as a child (10ish) I used to help out at our friends farm in Alston during dipping and have been on the receiving end of those horns more than once! 

Cheers, Graham. 



tomscott said:


> Heres a few images taken of the Common Wren, Martindale Valley, Ullswater, Lake District, Cumbria
> 
> 7DMKII, 70-200mm F2.8 L MKII with 2x ex ƒ/6.3 400mm 1/400 ISO 2000


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 26, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...



Lovely shots and very nice to hear the story. It's amazing how often just sitting waiting for something leads to alternate shots you'd never dream of and might not be after (once a baby muskrat came out of the water almost at MFD by my feet when I was shooting Yellow warblers and sat and ate reeds).

Recently viewed a great program on the spirit bears in the rain forests of north west British Columbia (sorry, title escapes me), where no one ventures without a guide and all is exceedingly wild and those bears just roamed around with a family of videographers in their midst for 3 weeks - a mother and her cubs in fact. No bating or anything and no hides. Just patience and a love for the animals and a willingness to spend the time and of course the skill/talent to do the job.

Begging forgiveness since this obviously isn't a bird but it's relevant to the story. 

Jack


----------



## tomscott (Oct 26, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > tomscott said:
> ...



Amazing pic! Thats what its all about being out in the field, sitting waiting learning putting the time and effort in. Its also nice because you end up with a bigger story what effect the area and is related to the subjects your photographing. Really nice story. Its something I try to bear in mind when I'm struggling to find the subject I'm looking for! 

It must have been an incredible experience id love to get out into the wilds like that. Doesn't really exist in Britain, just very small patches.



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tom.
> Marvellous shots, definitely more than luck to get them. Also don't envy you sitting up on the fells, even sheltering behind a dry stone wall it must have been COLD, the wind up there seems to have a knack for getting you unless you are indoors, and even then sometimes!
> Thanks for the education on the sheep, as a child (10ish) I used to help out at our friends farm in Alston during dipping and have been on the receiving end of those horns more than once!
> 
> ...



Thanks Graham! It certainly does blow up here but then they say northerners are as hardy as the sheep haha! Really thats great! Did you ever live up here? Even for me its a treck up to Alston from Penrith where I live! Although hart side is certainly one of my favourite roads.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh, and the other benefit of the nature threads of CR is the friendly exchanges and comradeship, kind of a feeling of family. Especially, knowing Click is there lending his approval! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi jack,

Not a bird but a really nice shot. 

It's always a pleasure to look at your pictures.

Cheers.


----------



## kodakrome (Oct 26, 2015)

A GBH stretching his neck out, a northern mockingbird, and a Canada goose who thinks he's the king of the river.
Crop body and 55-250STM lens.


----------



## fotosh (Oct 27, 2015)

Owl


----------



## rpt (Oct 27, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Oh, and the other benefit of the nature threads of CR is the friendly exchanges and comradeship, kind of a feeling of family. Especially, knowing Click is there lending his approval!
> 
> Jack


+1 on all counts


----------



## PBear (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi 

Some recent bird shots at the Wollongong Botanic Garden

1. Rainbow Lorikeet
2. I think this is a Dusky Moorhen
3. Sulphur-crested Cockatoo
4. Satin Bowerbird I think this is an immature male as it was building a bower the net pic shows a mature male who was undoing his work. Immature male and females look alike the male does not get his blue plumage until about 5-6 years of age.
5. Satin Bowerbird mature male


----------



## TheJock (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for sharing PBear, I love those Bowerbirds


----------



## tomscott (Oct 27, 2015)

rpt said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and the other benefit of the nature threads of CR is the friendly exchanges and comradeship, kind of a feeling of family. Especially, knowing Click is there lending his approval!
> ...



+2 ;D


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2015)

@ Kodakrome and PBear; Very nice series guys, keep posting.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 27, 2015)

Click said:


> @ Kodakrome and PBear; Very nice series guys, keep posting.



For sure. 

The land down under is indeed a unique place. I'm presently reading a book on the topic of Australian birds and was amused to hear of the magpie that attacks children - seriously!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2015)

Very nice series, Cog. I especially like the 3rd shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 31, 2015)

HELP please, pretty please with sugar on top! 

Have searched and not succeeded - looking for a simple way of breaking birds (animals to a lesser extent) into categories, like a tree structure for filing my photos.

Like most dummies, I was careless in that I didn't originally create a good file structure and almost drowned in the resulting sea of photos. I'm now digging myself out of a hole and am filing by date but also each year has a duplication file structure by _name_. It's here that I need help with a good tree structure something like:

Waterbird - duck - mallard - immature etc. It's that group of initial folders, i.e. Waterbird, that I'd like to get right -should be simple but workable.

This will not be as extensive as some since I don't travel the world, at least not yet, so I'm going to be North America if that matters.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 1, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> HELP please, pretty please with sugar on top!
> 
> Have searched and not succeeded - looking for a simple way of breaking birds (animals to a lesser extent) into categories, like a tree structure for filing my photos.
> 
> ...


Take your favourite bird book and organize your bird photos like the book does..... The following picture would be Herons - Great Blue. (Shot today from the canoe, 7D2 and 70-200F4)


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2015)

Excellent shot, Don.


----------



## Constantine (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 1, 2015)

Not a bad idea Don, but I find the book, Stokes for example, to be somewhat less than intuitive probably because it's based on a scientific structure relating to genetics. I was hoping someone might have created something simpler but still very useful.

Today my miniature crab apples have been disappearing.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi Jack. 
Lovely shot, beautiful colours. At least you get birds eating your berries, ours go untouched, cats! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Today my miniature crab apples have been disappearing.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks graham, I have so many berry trees, mainly mountain ash, and every last one ends up bare by about January - quite amazing.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 1, 2015)

Just occurred to me that someone might like to see this flash/no flash comparison from yesterday. Camera was on manual and with two shots @10fps the second wasn't illuminated. I've simply brightened the raw file to try to get a reasonable comparison of the difference one might expect on a semi-drab day. There was slight back lighting. Others have recommended fill flash in the past but I've only used it with a set-up, this was roaming on camera. 1D4, 300 2.8 cropped maybe 1/3 frame.

Any suggestions as to how to best proportion the natural light and flash with camera/flash settings would be much appreciated. I took a reference shot to get exposure, went manual and then played with the 600 EX setting.

Jack


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 2, 2015)

Vermilion Flycatcher. 5Diii, 400 DO, aperture preferred setting, ISO 800, f8 @ 1/3200


----------



## tomscott (Nov 2, 2015)

Robin, Thacka, Thacka nature reserve, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM +2x, ƒ/5.6, 400mm, 1/500th, ISO 1250



Robin, Thacka, Thacka nature reserve, Penrith, Cumbria by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Canon EOS 7D Mark II, EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM +2x, ƒ/5.6, 400mm, 1/60th, ISO 1000

It must be nearly winter! Although warm on the 1st November at 16deg here in Cumbria!! It seems like its ok to start posting images of the Robin!

The UK's favourite bird - with its bright red breast it is familar throughout the year and especially at Christmas! Males and females look identical, and young birds have no red breast and are spotted with golden brown. Robins sing nearly all year round and despite their cute appearance, they are aggressively territorial and are quick to drive away intruders. They will sing at night next to street lights.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2015)

Beautiful shots, Tom.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 2, 2015)

Some Royal Terns from Staten Island, New York. There have been unprecedented numbers of them here this fall. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Royal Tern by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Royal Tern by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Royal Tern by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Royal Tern by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## tomscott (Nov 2, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Tom.



Thanks again Click


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> Some Royal Terns from Staten Island, New York. There have been unprecedented numbers of them here this fall. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Very nice series, Isaac. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 2, 2015)

Click said:


> Isaac Grant said:
> 
> 
> > Some Royal Terns from Staten Island, New York. There have been unprecedented numbers of them here this fall. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.
> ...


Thanks. Hard to beat close birds and beautiful evening light.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Jack. 
I think you will find the answer in Strobist, Lighting 101. Well worth a read if you haven't already read it. I think you are asking about the ratio ambient background to flash foreground or subject, I think you set the exposure for the background then adjust the flash power on manual to light the subject as you desire. I'm certain it is in the book, which is available as an ebook, it was on a free download recently, might still be. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Just occurred to me that someone might like to see this flash/no flash comparison from yesterday. Camera was on manual and with two shots @10fps the second wasn't illuminated. I've simply brightened the raw file to try to get a reasonable comparison of the difference one might expect on a semi-drab day. There was slight back lighting. Others have recommended fill flash in the past but I've only used it with a set-up, this was roaming on camera. 1D4, 300 2.8 cropped maybe 1/3 frame.
> 
> Any suggestions as to how to best proportion the natural light and flash with camera/flash settings would be much appreciated. I took a reference shot to get exposure, went manual and then played with the 600 EX setting.
> 
> Jack


----------



## ERHP (Nov 3, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks graham, I have so many berry trees, mainly mountain ash, and every last one ends up bare by about January - quite amazing.
> 
> Jack



LOL, I wish I had that problem Jack!

When the sun finally cleared the trees, one of the younger Pied Billed Grebes did a little song and dance number for me.


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2015)

So cute   


Very nice shot, ERHP


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks Graham. No I haven't and I will look into it. So much for beginners to learn.

Lovely recent photos everyone.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Steven, Tom, Isaac, ERHP. 
Beautiful shots guys, such a high level of ability here. 

Cheers, Graham. 




steven kessel said:


> Vermilion Flycatcher. 5Diii, 400 DO, aperture preferred setting, ISO 800, f8 @ 1/3200


----------



## Claudelec (Nov 3, 2015)

Another "tec tec" in "la Reunion"
EF 100-400 II 278mm f/10 croped for file size reason


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 4, 2015)

Cactus Wren. 5Diii, 400 DO, aperture preferred setting.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2015)

steven kessel said:


> Cactus Wren. 5Diii, 400 DO, aperture preferred setting.



Very nice picture, Steven.


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 5, 2015)

Orange-crowned Warbler. 5Diii, 400DO, aperture preferred setting, ISO 500, f6.3 @ 1/2000


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 5, 2015)

Like the Orange-crowned very much Steve. 

Here is a shot of a quite common bird, the Song Sparrow, but I like the way the lighting and pose came on this one. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C. 



Song Sparrow by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Isaac, Steven and Claudelec. 
Very nice shots, I also like the light on your little Song Sparrow Isaac, was there some flash on that or are you somewhere not affected by a dreary winter light, dull, overcast, foggy, raining and that's this week so far. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 5, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Isaac, Steven and Claudelec.
> Very nice shots, I also like the light on your little Song Sparrow Isaac, was there some flash on that or are you somewhere not affected by a dreary winter light, dull, overcast, foggy, raining and that's this week so far.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks Graham. No flash. Photo was taken shortly after sunrise on a cool, cloudless day. I actually had to tone down the colors a bit as the warm light of the sun was too colorful. I live in New York City and we have been blessed this fall with a lot of high pressure, so clear skies and perfect shooting conditions. I have been a birder my whole life so when the weather does not cooperate I just go birding and don't worry about taking pictures. I think my camera and lens (7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C) can take very nice shots when the conditions are ideal. Once the light is poor the image quality degrades quite a bit. I think the lens in ideal conditions performs well above what it should so do my best to only take pictures when I think the results will follow. Sorry to hear about your weather.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> Like the Orange-crowned very much Steve.
> 
> Here is a shot of a quite common bird, the Song Sparrow, but I like the way the lighting and pose came on this one. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Lovely light. Very nice shot, Isaac.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi Isaac. 
Thanks for the response, that combination of camera and lens does seem to work well from the shots I see on here, of course I could probably get crap from it proving it is not only the gear! ;D
As for the weather, it is what it is, I'll get over it.  We have had some really nice weather up until now so I think it is the sudden change that makes it feel worse. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Isaac Grant said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Isaac, Steven and Claudelec.
> ...


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 5, 2015)

We all get crap shots. I just don't post those. I think it really is a matter of optimizing your situation. Great light and close subjects go a long way in closing the gap between a good lens and a great lens. I firmly believe that knowing the birds and having good field craft makes a huge difference in the quality of the photos you can get. Modern cameras and lenses are so good that really very little needs to be done to have proper exposure and sharp focus. The real art comes in having the right composition which I have been trying to improve at. 



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Isaac.
> Thanks for the response, that combination of camera and lens does seem to work well from the shots I see on here, of course I could probably get crap from it proving it is not only the gear! ;D
> As for the weather, it is what it is, I'll get over it.  We have had some really nice weather up until now so I think it is the sudden change that makes it feel worse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 5, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> We all get crap shots. I just don't post those. I think it really is a matter of optimizing your situation. Great light and close subjects go a long way in closing the gap between a good lens and a great lens. I firmly believe that knowing the birds and having good field craft makes a huge difference in the quality of the photos you can get. Modern cameras and lenses are so good that really very little needs to be done to have proper exposure and sharp focus. The real art comes in having the right composition which I have been trying to improve at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't it funny how the bar continues to get raised, how looking back many shots no longer cut it. I guess that's a good thing but in a way, I know for myself, I have to be careful because some of what I'm tossing out others still seem to enjoy! 

Jack


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 5, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Isaac Grant said:
> 
> 
> > We all get crap shots. I just don't post those. I think it really is a matter of optimizing your situation. Great light and close subjects go a long way in closing the gap between a good lens and a great lens. I firmly believe that knowing the birds and having good field craft makes a huge difference in the quality of the photos you can get. Modern cameras and lenses are so good that really very little needs to be done to have proper exposure and sharp focus. The real art comes in having the right composition which I have been trying to improve at.
> ...



It is all about what is enjoyable and acceptable to the individual. Funny you mention looking back. Just a few days ago I was looking at my flickr site and came across some shots that I thought were just crap from a while ago. At the time I was very happy with them but now I would quickly delete them without a moments hesitation. They really were not good. Colors were off, lighting was off, were not nearly as sharp as what I am getting now with my new set up. The new technology in cameras and lenses really has made it very easy to get a sharp shot. I mean I know have a crop sensor that shoots 10 frames per second and a 600mm lens that is a little over 4 pounds that I can easily hand hold all day. Talk about spoiled...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 5, 2015)

It's good to progress and improve of course, but there is the danger in becoming elitist as we get better. 

It reminds me of how determined I was to get rid of my early years school work. After all, who in grade six wants to see what they did in grade one, how embarrassing. So before you know it all the valuable keepsakes, reminders of the path you've followed and how you improved, get destroyed. I guess, as humbling as it is, it's best to display some of what we used to be proud of, even if it's just to assure beginners that everyone has to start somewhere and that improvements will follow.

The gear we have is amazing, for sure and still we want better, of course.   

Jack


----------



## Northbird (Nov 5, 2015)

7DII + 600 II




Short-eared owl (Asio flammeus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7DII + 600 II




Beautiful shot, Tony. 8)


----------



## Northbird (Nov 5, 2015)

Click said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > 7DII + 600 II
> ...



They are beautiful owls and just beg to be photographed, on this day there were at least six of them and all very active.


----------



## TheJock (Nov 6, 2015)

A couple from my recent trip to London and the Zoo.

1. Tawny Frogmouth
2. Lilac Breasted Roller
3. Hammerkop (IQ not 100%, but couldn't resist the pose and he flew off just as I clicked)


----------



## TheJock (Nov 6, 2015)

and a few more

1. Hooded Pitta
2. Amethyst Starling
3. Hawk Owl


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2015)

Beautiful series, Stewart. I really like the pose on the 3rd one.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 6, 2015)

Seem to be having good luck lately with Song Sparrows. Here is a shot of one a bit later in the morning than I would like. Sun angle a little too high. This was taken at the edge of coastal scrub at the beach. Very gray colored sand and bushes in the background. Canon 7D2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Song Sparrow by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Cog (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2015)

Very nice shots, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Nov 7, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Cog (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Cog. 
One word. 
Wow. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


>


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2015)

Excellent shot, Cog.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 7, 2015)

nice to see these in the middle of the city.....


----------



## TheJock (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a huge public park next door to me, today was my first visit and I managed two new species, very happy.
5dIII, 100-400L + 1.4xTCIII

1. Black Drongo
2. Masked Shrike


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey Don you inspired me to post these. I don't often shoot Mallards, but these birds were just in such a colorful spot with algae in the water and the beautiful fall foliage reflecting in the water. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Mallard by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Mallard by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 8, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> Hey Don you inspired me to post these. I don't often shoot Mallards, but these birds were just in such a colorful spot with algae in the water and the beautiful fall foliage reflecting in the water. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Beautiful!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 8, 2015)

This is a 30 shot panorama of a few snow geese.... estimated size of flock is 100,000 birds......


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice pano, Don.

WOW. Impressive number of birds.


----------



## Roo (Nov 8, 2015)

So I showed Don's pano to this duck and he's like "What the flock???'


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2015)

Roo said:


> So I showed Don's pano to this duck and he's like "What the flock???'



  

Very nice shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Roo. 
Very nice shot, fits the title well. 
Hi Don. 
That is one hell of a lot of geese, passing through or stopping there for the winter? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Roo said:


> So I showed Don's pano to this duck and he's like "What the flock???'


----------



## rpt (Nov 8, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Roo.
> Very nice shot, fits the title well.
> Hi Don.
> That is one hell of a lot of geese, passing through or stopping there for the winter?
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Nov 8, 2015)

It was very dark this afternoon so I put the 300/2.8 II + 1.4xTC on the 7DII at f/4 instead of taking the 100-400 II + TC. A good thing too as I came across a kestrel perched quite far away by the side of road on the way to the nature reserve. It's in extreme situations like this that the big expensive lens succeeds the otherwise excellent 100-400 would struggle.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 8, 2015)

As shooting sitting ducks seems the theme of ths page, here are a few I took on the Ouse Washes yesterday evening. It was pouring with rain in the morning but the last hour of daylight was bright, setting sun. Here is a Pochard and Mallards, illuminated at a very low angle. Again, I used the 300/2.8 II + 1.4xTC on the 7DII.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 8, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> This is a 30 shot panorama of a few snow geese.... estimated size of flock is 100,000 birds......



Lots and Lots! Someone's lawn is going to get fertilized...


----------



## ERHP (Nov 8, 2015)

On the subject of mallards, here was a near waterline shot of a drake.


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2015)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 8, 2015)

Lurker (Black Vulture)

5Diii, 400DO, aperture preferred setting, ISO 500, f6.3 @ 1/1000


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 9, 2015)

ERHP said:


> On the subject of mallards, here was a near waterline shot of a drake.



Now that is a proper Mallard shot. Just absolutely beautiful! Great details, sharp and a nice low angle. Would you be so kind as to tell me what camera and lens was used?


----------



## ERHP (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Click and Isaac! This was a 1DX, 600F/4 II w 1.4TC III 1/800 : F/7.1 : ISO 1000.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 9, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Thanks Click and Isaac! This was a 1DX, 600F/4 II w 1.4TC III 1/800 : F/7.1 : ISO 1000.


Thanks for the reply. Image is just superb. It just goes to show me that in order to get to that next level that I need to get some big boy equipment. Only so much my Sigma zoom can do. The 600 L ii combined with the 1dx is just a magical combination.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 11, 2015)

I've posted some already but here is another nice Song Sparrow shot from the beach in New York City. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Song Sparrow by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2015)

Very nice shot, Isaac.


----------



## sedwards (Nov 12, 2015)

i recently traded my 7DII for a 1DsIII . so far it works extremely well with my 400 f5.6 and 1.4II teleconverter.



red by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 12, 2015)

sedwards, you can't make a statement like that without further explanation!  What's behind such a move?

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Nov 12, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> sedwards, you can't make a statement like that without further explanation!  What's behind such a move?
> 
> Jack


pretty simple really . I wanted a 1DsIII and didnt have any money so i offered my 7DII and the guy said ok .
I have a 5DIII and wanted a second full frame body but my budget is maxed out for this year.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 12, 2015)

sedwards said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > sedwards, you can't make a statement like that without further explanation!  What's behind such a move?
> ...



How do you find the comparison, differences, between the 5D MkIII, which I never got, and the 1DS MkIII which I have been using for seemingly for ever!


----------



## sedwards (Nov 13, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



so far i find the image quality a little bit better with the 1DsIII at ISO 800 or less. for high ISO the 5DIII is a no brainer and it is much easier to use feature-wise.


----------



## Cog (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice shots, Cog.


----------



## chops411 (Nov 13, 2015)

IMG_1098 by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2015)

Peregrine falcon, 7DII + 100-400 II.


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Peregrine falcon, 7DII + 100-400 II.



Beautiful picture. Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks click.


----------



## Roo (Nov 13, 2015)

Whistling Kite and Peregrine Falcon


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2015)

Another Peregrine Falcon


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 14, 2015)

sedwards said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > sedwards said:
> ...



Thanks for that. What about the AF? I only shoot up to 400iso so as I suspected the outright IQ differences are marginal and not worth the upgrade, I am keeping my fingers crossed for a 24MP 1DX MkII but if that doesn't happen it will be one of the various 5D's.


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 14, 2015)

The Grebe yawns.

5Diii, 400 DO, aperture preferred setting, ISO 1250, f6.3 @ 1/200 (camera/lens supported).


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2015)

Very nice shot, Steven. Lovely reflection.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 14, 2015)

Calidris alpina - Dunlins
They are closer to the shore than I am in this shot. Kneeled in the water, trying hard to not get so low that my backpack full of gear got wet...
Taken with the 70-200/4L @200mm.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 14, 2015)

steven kessel said:


> The Grebe yawns.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, aperture preferred setting, ISO 1250, f6.3 @ 1/200 (camera/lens supported).



Cool shot! Some people will say these little guys are dull but I think they have a lot of character.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 16, 2015)

Here is one of a series I got of this Herring Gull and the crab it was hunting. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Herring Gull by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Isaac. 
Fantastic, great action shot. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> Here is one of a series I got of this Herring Gull and the crab it was hunting. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.




Great shot. Well done Isaac.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks Graham and Click. I got about 10 really good ones in this burst. Really cool. I was having a problem metering the gulls properly. Sun was about 30 minutes from setting so was very low in sky. Water was dark but bird was bright. Evaluative metering was just making the gull too dark. I changed to spot metering and then the action started. With the wings raised the shots were at 1/3200 or higher. Great for freezing the action but then the water looks too dark compared to reality. I messed with this pic a lot trying to make it better and then deleted all I did and left it with very little done to it. Just sharpened and a bit of contrast. Think it is the best version. Will post a few more soon.


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 17, 2015)

Just a chickadee showing me its good side. 7d + Sigma 150-600c



IMG_8159 by nayrtk2011, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Ryan. 
Nice shot, cute little beggar isn't it! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ryananthony said:


> Just a chickadee showing me its good side. 7d + Sigma 150-600c


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 17, 2015)

Don't know why this happens to me - I often don't get the emails saying new posts have arrived even though I'm faithful in responding to them!?

Anyway, these past few posts have been great, in particular that cool reflection.

What I have here is not up to our threads high standard but sometimes you have to be happy with what you get and understand that folks may still appreciate it. So here is the best I have been able to do so far, yes from far. The opportunities often come at dusk! 

Jack


----------



## FEBS (Nov 17, 2015)

Some birds of my trip to Uganda:








































































Enjoy !!!


----------



## lion rock (Nov 17, 2015)

Jack,
Somehow those woodpeckers are just so attractive! Wonderful capture!
Just this morning when I was walking my dogs, I heard the loud call of a pileated. Then saw it flew to my neighbor's tree. Just right after, another call from quite far away, I saw it flew right to the same tree from over 500 feet away. A pair of them on the same tree, and I didn't have my camera with me.
I have identified a dead tree in my back yard I can use with the method you suggested. Just that I still have to work and don't have time to watch the tree during the day yet. Anyhow, I'll absolutely do as you suggested. Your pileated photos are simply great!
-r


----------



## lion rock (Nov 17, 2015)

FEBS,
Beautiful captures.
The sixth photo of that bird with the big beak is simple comical.
-r


----------



## FEBS (Nov 17, 2015)

lion rock said:


> FEBS,
> Beautiful captures.
> The sixth photo of that bird with the big beak is simple comical.
> -r



Thanks Lion Rock,

It's called the shoebill. It a member (are even only member ) of the family Balaenicipitidae . They are still living in Uganda. Worldwide their quantities decreased the last years. In 2012, they were expecting only 5 to 8000 pieces left.

We had the opportunity to see 5 of them.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 17, 2015)

FEBS,
Thanks for the info.
Sad that we are seeing the decline of many species of wild creatures.
Glad you share your observations.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 17, 2015)

lion rock, I guarantee you will be pinching yourself when you get to see the action more often and closer. I am now making my own very tasty suet with fermented crab apples included in the mix for that wee bit of extra flavour. It's heated up so no, they don't get drunk. Now that I've had a taste of some Pileated BIF I won't rest until I get some decent shots, don't care how frustrating it gets. 

FEBS, what a wonderful experience with all the wildlife - thanks for sharing.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 17, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don't know why this happens to me - I often don't get the emails saying new posts have arrived even though I'm faithful in responding to them!?
> 
> Anyway, these past few posts have been great, in particular that cool reflection.
> 
> ...



Jack
You are too used to posting here - these are "Birds in Flight"!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey Alan, they are so poor that I didn't dare to put them there.  

This thread is "Post your bird portrait" while the other is "BIF ONLY". Since joining it didn't seem the portrait aspect was being followed too closely so I've taken the liberty but I will transition to be more consistent. Thanks for the reminder.

In case anyone is interested in details, here is my male baby a couple months after my past posted family shot with daddy feeding the baby. Notice the beak area and pileus. Not quite as cute now.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 17, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Some birds of my trip to Uganda:
> Enjoy !!!



Beautiful!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 17, 2015)

Jack
One more of my Canadians from the summer. It's pretty grim here at the moment.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 17, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Some birds of my trip to Uganda:



Very nice..... quite the assortment!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 17, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don't know why this happens to me - I often don't get the emails saying new posts have arrived even though I'm faithful in responding to them!?
> 
> Anyway, these past few posts have been great, in particular that cool reflection.
> 
> ...


I have never managed to get a pileated in flight.... they are surprisingly quick... good job, and particularly so to get one this nice under dusk conditions.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey Don, you have made my day. I'm pretty self-depreciating and am not very good at BIF. BUT, true to my nature I will not give up.  Piliated WPs are both fast and slow but what's making it tricky is I never know which way they are heading but I'm working on figuring that our by observation. They are creatures of habit to some extent. If there is a flight path between known roosts they tend to glide or swoop if it's not too far. We shall see how it goes.

Alan, here it's just what I imagine England is like, as you describe. I've put in an order for some sunlight but I keep getting ignored. Meanwhile the freeloaders devour my food cloudy or sunny. I must have every bird within miles mooching here and I'll be going broke.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 17, 2015)

Alan, I thought that was a Downy but its got red on top of its head?

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 17, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Don, you have made my day. I'm pretty self-depreciating and am not very good at BIF. BUT, true to my nature I will not give up.  Piliated WPs are both fast and slow but what's making it tricky is I never know which way they are heading but I'm working on figuring that our by observation. They are creatures of habit to some extent. If there is a flight path between known roosts they tend to glide or swoop if it's not too far. We shall see how it goes.
> 
> Alan, here it's just what I imagine England is like, as you describe. I've put in an order for some sunlight but I keep getting ignored. Meanwhile the freeloaders devour my food cloudy or sunny. I must have every bird within miles mooching here and I'll be going broke.
> 
> Jack


This is my "dusk woodpecker" taken yesterday.... I get Hairy, Downy, and Piliateds here fairly often.... I had to shoot at ISO1000 and 1/160 seconds so there goes all the feather detail.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 18, 2015)

Don, as you know it's wonderful to watch their antics and learn more about our wonderful wildlife. I'm also getting the two varieties of Northern flickers but they are more shy. 

The Pileated WP's were very shy last year but yesterday I slowly walked to within 4' of one (no camera). I'm totally blown away by the transition. I think it's partly that the growing youngsters have been around me consistently, since I'm retired.

Speaking of learning by observing it finally sunk in that the birds don't devour the berries until they are fully ripe. Fortunately they don't all ripen at the same time.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Some birds of my trip to Uganda:
> Enjoy !!!





Great series. 8) Well done FEBS.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 18, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don, as you know it's wonderful to watch their antics and learn more about our wonderful wildlife. I'm also getting the two varieties of Northern flickers but they are more shy.
> 
> The Pileated WP's were very shy last year but yesterday I slowly walked to within 4' of one (no camera). I'm totally blown away by the transition. I think it's partly that the growing youngsters have been around me consistently, since I'm retired.
> 
> ...


Love the Pine Grosbeak shot. They are one of my favorite birds and one I am dying to photograph. May take a long trip up north this year just to get them.


----------



## sedwards (Nov 18, 2015)

Purple Finch



Purple Finch by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2015)

sedwards said:


> Purple Finch



Beautiful. Well done Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 18, 2015)

Sedwards, another lovely shot of a lovely bird, one I'm on the lookout for with no luck so far. They do frequent my area but where are they. I did get the House finch though, so there is hope.

Isaac Grant, if you were coming here to shoot the Pine grosbeak, I'd be apprehensive. One day they are here in numbers and another totally absent, talking fall. It seems my only hope lies in the tiny apple variants I have in my yard. When they are gone the birds are gone. And, my birds are all gluttons with apple all over their faces in every shot! 

Isaac, here's another for you, I don't think I posted before?? I haven't seen many this colorful.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Nov 18, 2015)

LOL Jack, they won't last long at that rate. We don't usually get those down in SoCal. I'm still trying to catch the rhyme/reason for one days tons of different birds and the next day, similar weather and time, nearly dead. For coastal, the tides seem to be a good standard but inland there is apparently a different cycle.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 18, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Some birds of my trip to Uganda:



Lovely set! Like the crowned crane shot, we saw them dancing in the Ngorongoro Crater.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 18, 2015)

Jack Douglas , AlanF, Click, Neuro, Don Haines

Thx guys.

Uganda is for mammals but for sure also for birds a great country to visit.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 18, 2015)

Jack,
The little wild apple tree on my neighbour's front yard is loaded this time of the year. It attracted lots of robins! Not your lovely birds.
-r


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2015)

Very nice shot, Neuro. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 19, 2015)

lion rock, our robins are all gone as of about 1 week ago so you must have them. They rank up there with chickadees. -7 C today!

Not sure where it was (not here) but someone made a depreciating remark about mountain ash trees relative to birds so I started paying closer attention. I now know that many different birds up here eat those berries and probably are very thankful for them.

Here is little sister that I've just become aware of, in the late day sun. So that makes Ma, Pa, and two that are about 7 months old, that visit me. Nice to know they are succeeding in life. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2015)

Lovely light. Nicely done, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks click. And now ...... what everyones been holding their breath for ......... another Pileated WP shot. :-[ But wait! This one is different - for those that have never seen the birds in real life here is the little boy with a Downy for comparison.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 19, 2015)

oops, I meant little girl!

Jack


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 19, 2015)

Verdin on catttail. 5Diii, 400 DO, aperture preferred setting, ISO 640, f5 @ 1/2000


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice shot, Steven.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 19, 2015)

Well Jack, I don't have pileated visiting my seed feeders, but we have both the downey and the red-bellied.
Unfortunately, I just have to go to work to pay my insurance! Sob!
You have to provide us with your photos of birds. Thanks.
-r


----------



## Northstar (Nov 19, 2015)

Lovely photos folks! Very enjoyable thread to sift through!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 19, 2015)

As dancing birds have become popular, here is a pair of herons in high level ballet taken on my 7D with the 300/2.8 at 420mm.


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2015)

AlanF said:


> As dancing birds have become popular, here is a pair of herons in high level ballet taken on my 7D with the 300/2.8 at 420mm.



I really like this shot. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 19, 2015)

We had a major influx of Franklin's Gulls and Cave Swallows into New York City. One evening while looking to photograph Cave Swallows I happened upon a flock of Black Skimmers. Here is my favorite shot that I have ever gotten of a skimmer. This young bird was playing with this leaf. I took this a few moments before the sun set and had to desaturate the pic a bit. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C. Have some nice shots of adults as well that will post soon.



Black Skimmer by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2015)

Lovely light. Beautiful shot, Isaac. 8)


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 19, 2015)

Click said:


> Lovely light. Beautiful shot, Isaac. 8)


As always, thank you for the kind comments.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 19, 2015)

Isaac, very cute, great shot.

Alan that is very special. How did you come to find yourself in that particular circumstance?

And now ....... another shot of my little boy. You might say I've been captivated by these guys of late! :-[

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 19, 2015)

Click said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > As dancing birds have become popular, here is a pair of herons in high level ballet taken on my 7D with the 300/2.8 at 420mm.
> ...



Thanks click. It was a memorable performance by the pair.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 20, 2015)

Isaac has kindly offered some feedback on my last shot which clearly was/is over-exposed. The shot was severely over-exposed to begin with and to top it off the lighting was harsh. I did try to improve it in DPP without much success.

At any rate, I've taken much more severe action in DPP now and am wondering if this is moving in the right direction. I suspect that there isn't a lot more I can do other than pray for another opportunity where I'll be better prepared. I'm struggling with how to use fill flash with the 1D4 and it seems to be a bigger challenge than with my 6D (600EX-RT). Flash didn't fire on this shot and I was on manual with the camera. Any advice/criticism is gladly accepted.

Jack


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 20, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Isaac has kindly offered some feedback on my last shot which clearly was/is over-exposed. The shot was severely over-exposed to begin with and to top it off the lighting was harsh. I did try to improve it in DPP without much success.
> 
> At any rate, I've taken much more severe action in DPP now and am wondering if this is moving in the right direction. I suspect that there isn't a lot more I can do other than pray for another opportunity where I'll be better prepared. I'm struggling with how to use fill flash with the 1D4 and it seems to be a bigger challenge than with my 6D (600EX-RT). Flash didn't fire on this shot and I was on manual with the camera. Any advice/criticism is gladly accepted.
> 
> Jack


Not sure if I should respond here or there now. In either case the harsh reality is that sometimes we take a beautiful shot of an amazing bird performing perfectly but just don't get it perfectly. With a short amount of time to take the shot or being caught without preparation sometimes leads to less than perfect results. I have done it way more times than I care to remember. Do you want to know how many Coot shots I have with blown out white beaks  But that is OK. Your shot is still very nice but has an over exposed section. I'd love to see a Pileated that close, let alone get a nice shot of it and would gladly take a slightly over exposed shot to none at all. But this particular bird (a black and white bird with striking red plumage) is an absolute nightmare to expose properly. When the whites are exposed properly then you have blacks that have no details at all. The opposite is true as well. Properly exposed blacks will always lead to very over exposed white areas. The stars and moon and planets need to align to get it spot on.

I process 99.99% of my shots in DPP. I have only used Lightroom on a few of my shots. Couple times to clone out bird poop on a rock and other times to apply noise reduction to the background. Others use it successfully for much more. It is interesting that you voice your concern with DPP. This is a perfect scenario where DPP is simply not good enough to process the shot fully. Going into Lightroom or PS and applying selective highlight controls and lowering whites is the only way to do that and get selective results. (In some cases it may not even work) The red cast to the shot is easily controlled with color temperature/white balance settings or going into the RGP and lowering the number on your R, G and B until you get proper exposure.

I think your first pic is better because it shows better color in your darks. Both have over exposed whites but the second pic you lose the rest of the great details from the scenery and the rest of the bird. But at the end of the day, so what! Awesome bird, awesome experience. The pic shares that with the rest of us.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks Isaac. I concur. It's easy to get overly excited about a bird shot and overlook the obvious fact that technically it's just not very good. I lose tons of shots so it's not a big deal although one always wishes for a repeat with more ideal conditions. I don't mean to get carried away but here is a later shot where I had finally come to my senses and adjusted the camera exposure (no brightness change in DPP). Only, there is no berry in his mouth. Any thoughts?

Jack


----------



## Roo (Nov 20, 2015)

Masked Owl, Wedge Tailed Eagle and Whistling Kite


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2015)

Roo said:


> Masked Owl, Wedge Tailed Eagle and Whistling Kite




Beautiful series, I especially like the first picture. Well done Roo.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 20, 2015)

Yesterday I posted a young skimmer from the flock. Here is the lone adult. I took this picture a few minutes before sunset. In post (DPP) I actually lowered the saturation and the color values. No color added to this picture at all. Just perfect evening light. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.

Black Skimmer. 600mm, F8, ISO 400, SS 1/1000. Hand held


Black Skimmer by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2015)

I really like this picture. Well done, Isaac.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 20, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Isaac. I concur. It's easy to get overly excited about a bird shot and overlook the obvious fact that technically it's just not very good. I lose tons of shots so it's not a big deal although one always wishes for a repeat with more ideal conditions. I don't mean to get carried away but here is a later shot where I had finally come to my senses and adjusted the camera exposure (no brightness change in DPP). Only, there is no berry in his mouth. Any thoughts?
> 
> Jack



I think this picture is exposed much better. I would actually bring the shadows and even the exposure up a bit to lighten the picture. See how much you could get without blowing out the whites. And so it goes with photography. When you get the exposure right, the action is not as good. Still it is an excellent shot of a Pileated. Among the coolest I have seen. And I am not being fake about it. Such a great close up and it eating berries is extremely unique. I've been a birder for 37 years and have seen quite a bit, but never this. Consider yourself very lucky.


----------



## Roo (Nov 20, 2015)

Click said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Masked Owl, Wedge Tailed Eagle and Whistling Kite
> ...



Thanks Click!


----------



## Cog (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Cog (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, Cog. Nicely done.


----------



## Mickat (Nov 21, 2015)

Rainbow Bee Eater


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2015)

Mickat said:


> Rainbow Bee Eater




Great shot. Nicely done, Mickat.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi Cog. 
Really nice series, what are they please, is the last one a road runner? 

To all, I have been very remiss about commenting on shots, there are always such good shots here and between now and my last posting nothing has changed there, still lots of excellent shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


>


----------



## Cog (Nov 22, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Cog. Nicely done.


Thank you, Click. 



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> Really nice series, what are they please, is the last one a road runner?
> Cheers, Graham.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Graham. The first two are white-eared bulbuls. The last one is a long-billed pipit.


----------



## sedwards (Nov 22, 2015)

some awesome pics in this thread. pretty hard to keep up 
Tree Sparrow
1Ds III
400mm
iso 400
1/800
f 5.6



1DS35194 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## TheJock (Nov 22, 2015)

Cog said:


>


[/quote]
Thank you, Graham. The first two are white-eared bulbuls. The last one is a long-billed pipit.
[/quote]
You must be close to me Cog, these are daily sightings for me here in Dubai, if your in town give me a shout and I can show you some of the current (excuse the pun) "hot" locations


----------



## Cog (Nov 22, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> You must be close to me Cog, these are daily sightings for me here in Dubai, if your in town give me a shout and I can show you some of the current (excuse the pun) "hot" locations


Hi Stewart,
I'm in Doha, Qatar. I'm not sure if I can travel to Dubai easily. It's nice meeting you, anyway. 
Vladimir


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2015)

sedwards said:


> some awesome pics in this thread. pretty hard to keep up
> Tree Sparrow
> 1Ds III
> 400mm
> ...



Lovely shot, Stuart


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 22, 2015)

I agree the Tree Sparrow shot in fantastic.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 22, 2015)

sedwards said:


> some awesome pics in this thread. pretty hard to keep up
> Tree Sparrow
> 1Ds III
> 400mm
> ...


Nice!


----------



## ERHP (Nov 22, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> We had a major influx of Franklin's Gulls and Cave Swallows into New York City. One evening while looking to photograph Cave Swallows I happened upon a flock of Black Skimmers. Here is my favorite shot that I have ever gotten of a skimmer. This young bird was playing with this leaf. I took this a few moments before the sun set and had to desaturate the pic a bit. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C. Have some nice shots of adults as well that will post soon.



Really cool! 



sedwards said:


> some awesome pics in this thread. pretty hard to keep up
> Tree Sparrow
> 1Ds III
> 400mm
> ...



Making a Tree Sparrow look good and the background fits the image well!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2015)

Novelty shot of questionable quality but you take what you're given. The berries are disappearing with a flock of at least 100 swooping around for two days!!

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Nov 23, 2015)

Pretty cool and their positioning is almost symmetrical.

I was laying down on the job, trying to get some waterline shots at a local park. The sun was about to drop behind the mountains but lit up the last White Pelican fairly nicely.


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2015)

Lovely light. Beautiful shot. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 23, 2015)

Click said:


> Lovely light. Beautiful shot. Well done, ERHP.



Yes, the low angle is great.

Jack


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 23, 2015)

Orange Crowned Warbler


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 23, 2015)

steven kessel, lovely mood with this photo.

Jack


----------



## FEBS (Nov 23, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Pretty cool and their positioning is almost symmetrical.
> 
> I was laying down on the job, trying to get some waterline shots at a local park. The sun was about to drop behind the mountains but lit up the last White Pelican fairly nicely.



Very nice light and positioning ERHP


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 23, 2015)

Jack I love the Bohemian shot. Just great. The 2 birds eating and the symmetry is very nice.

ERHP the pelican is great. Nice low angle, really nice light.

Here is another shot of a very common bird in my area, a Song Sparrow. It is not your everyday shot of a sparrow as it is walking and kicking up sand so an uncommon spin on a common bird.



Song Sparrow by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2015)

Steven, Isaac, beautiful shots, guys.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey Isaac, that's very similar to what my White throated sparrows do when there is seed down under the leaves. It's amazing how on one foot the other foot can be so rapid and powerful. Very nice. 

After going through yesterdays waxwings I ended up with so few that were any good - that's the downside of the 1D4 10 fps - a lot of weeding.

Anyway here is another.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2015)

That's a very nice shot, Jack. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks Click, and since you asked  here's another! That was indeed one of those days where you're thankful to be alive and healthy, at least healthy enough to do what you love!

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2015)

Keep posting my friend.  It's always a pleasure to look at your pictures.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 24, 2015)

Since it is American Thanksgiving this weekend, this seems timely...... this group came wandering through my yard last week.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2015)

So which one are you planning to eat? 

Jack


----------



## Roo (Nov 24, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Since it is American Thanksgiving this weekend, this seems timely...... this group came wandering through my yard last week.....



With that many birds are you inviting the whole forum for Thanksgiving?


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 24, 2015)

Testing out the new 7D II.
Web sized exports, and cropped a bunch.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2015)

Careful, not everyone appreciates our sense of humour or is it humor. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2015)

tcmatthews, I'll be interested in hearing your assessment relative to the 6D. I found it a little hard deciding whether to go out with the 6D vs the 1D4 but the 7D2 has the MP's so there should be no loss of IQ when cropping. I guess that leaves only the low light factor to be assessed.

Jack


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 24, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> tcmatthews, I'll be interested in hearing your assessment relative to the 6D. I found it a little hard deciding whether to go out with the 6D vs the 1D4 but the 7D2 has the MP's so there should be no loss of IQ when cropping. I guess that leaves only the low light factor to be assessed.
> 
> Jack



It is still very early but my initial thoughts is that the 6D is slightly sharper on per-pixel basis. The 6D also has more leadway in editing files. But the sharpness could very well be the lens, these were shot using a Tamron 150-600 at f7.1. I have not used it enough with my other lenses to form an opinion. I bought the 7D II to use almost exclusively for birds and other wildlife. Given the current refurbished price of $999 I could not pass it up. The autofocus system of the 7DII is vastly more complicated it is going to take a while to get it all dialed in. 

I have found the 7DII is a very big improvement over my 60D in IQ and the ISO 3200 is usable. I really did not like using my 60D above 800-1600. If you are comparing to a 1D4 body I think you would be happier with the build of the 7DII. The 6D is more suitable to a slower style of photography.


----------



## tron (Nov 24, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Careful, not everyone appreciates our sense of humour or is it humor.
> 
> Jack


No problem for me. The only thing is that one should calculate the weight of accompanying potatos ... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Isaac Grant (Nov 24, 2015)

Here is another of the Song Sparrow seen feeding at dawn on the beach. Canon 7d2 (which is fantastic in my opinion) and Sigma 150-600 C. 



Song Sparrow by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2015)

Very nice shot. Well done, Isaac.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 25, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> Here is another of the Song Sparrow seen feeding at dawn on the beach. Canon 7d2 (which is fantastic in my opinion) and Sigma 150-600 C.



Indeed, fantastic shot


----------



## Cog (Nov 25, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> Here is another of the Song Sparrow seen feeding at dawn on the beach. Canon 7d2 (which is fantastic in my opinion) and Sigma 150-600 C.



Nice!


----------



## steven kessel (Nov 25, 2015)

Mallards at sunset

5Diii, 400DO


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice picture, Steven.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Steven. 
Superb shot, lovely colours, crisp reflection of the duck, the two drakes being OOF gives it a sense of softness too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



steven kessel said:


> Mallards at sunset
> 
> 5Diii, 400DO


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 28, 2015)

"A bit of a stretch" - Juvenile Sunbird


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> "A bit of a stretch" - Juvenile Sunbird




Lovely. Well done, Omesh.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 28, 2015)

Click said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > "A bit of a stretch" - Juvenile Sunbird
> ...



Very cute!

Jack


----------



## Northbird (Nov 28, 2015)

Canon 7D + 70-200 2.8 II + 1.4 III TC




American Bittern (Botaurus lentiginosus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 28, 2015)

Tony, very nice. As I recall that's a pretty shy bird to get close to!

Jack


----------



## Northbird (Nov 28, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Tony, very nice. As I recall that's a pretty shy bird to get close to!
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack and yes they are very wary. Lucky to have a great location nearby to photograph these.


----------



## Fr3nzy Photography (Nov 29, 2015)

Still trying to figure out the advanced AF and extra menus of my new 7D II (my other camera is a 6D), but this is from my first walkabout with that and the 100-400 L II.
(Note: Cross post of these images from the 7D II page)

Mallards doing duck things:



IMG_0116-2 by Fr3nzy, on Flickr

Juvenile eagle done posing for me and flying away, just as I get the camera firing.



IMG_0139-Edit by Fr3nzy, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 29, 2015)

Looks like it's working out for you Fr3nzy!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Akatombo (Nov 29, 2015)

wintering birds, shot this afternoon with my 7d mk 2 and Tammy 150- 600 at full choke.


----------



## noncho (Nov 29, 2015)

Black kite & hooded crow portrait (7D II + 300 2.8L IS II + 2X Ext):


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2015)

noncho said:


> Black kite & hooded crow portrait (7D II + 300 2.8L IS II + 2X Ext):




Very nice shot.


----------



## Fr3nzy Photography (Nov 29, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Looks like it's working out for you Fr3nzy!
> 
> Jack



Thanks! Thankfully, photography is one of those fun learning processes.


----------



## sedwards (Nov 30, 2015)

the survivor 



1DS35407-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 30, 2015)

Fr3nzy Photography said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it's working out for you Fr3nzy!
> ...



I'm fairly new to the process myself and you've hit it on the head. Acquire some decent equipment, put your heart into it and every week or month you'll look with pride at the improvements, and, at some point you'll see that on occasion you can even get a shot that can compete with the pros. Unfortunately, at least for me, I'll never reach that level consistently because I don't have the years it would take, not to mention the talent! It sure is fun trying! 

Jack


----------



## sanjosedave (Dec 1, 2015)

Canon 6D
EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM at 200mm
1/4000 sec; f/2.8; ISO 2500
Shutter priority; Evaluative metering

Only a little bit of sharpening and some cropping

San Jose Junco


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2015)

sanjosedave said:


> Canon 6D
> EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM at 200mm
> 1/4000 sec; f/2.8; ISO 2500
> Shutter priority; Evaluative metering
> ...



Nice shot, sanjosedave.


----------



## FEBS (Dec 1, 2015)

sanjosedave said:


> Canon 6D
> EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM at 200mm
> 1/4000 sec; f/2.8; ISO 2500
> Shutter priority; Evaluative metering
> ...



Nice colors in the photo. I don't know if possible but I would have given a little more space on the right side. On the other hand , the focus (sharpness) was not on the eye or head but more in front. Very nice separation by using the 2.8 aperture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 1, 2015)

FEBS said:


> sanjosedave said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 6D
> ...



I had to smile a bit since it brings back memories of my early postings to this and and the 6D thread. I am also slowly catching on to all the various aspects of what to try to capture, where to focus, where to place the bird in the frame and all that good stuff. There is always something that seems to get overlooked.

I'm sure I'm not the only one that benefits from feedback directed at others by helpful CR members. Always grateful for it.

Jack


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 1, 2015)

7DII, 100-400 II, 1.4TC III, 1/2500, f/8, ISO 1250


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi noncho. 
Lovely shot, it looks like an uneasey situation, more like a stand off! 

Cheers, Graham. 



noncho said:


> Black kite & hooded crow portrait (7D II + 300 2.8L IS II + 2X Ext):


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2015)

Very nice shot, 2n10. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi 2n10. 
Excellent action shot. 
Eagle says "get off my roof" crow says "consider it done". 

Cheers, Graham. 



2n10 said:


> 7DII, 100-400 II, 1.4TC III, 1/2500, f/8, ISO 1250


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 1, 2015)

I think I have a different take after watching these guys in Haida Gwaii. It's crow or raven saying "you think you're a big shot - we'll see who gets off this roof!"  Of course I could be wrong given I wasn't there!! 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Jack. 
You could be right, having seen the way they (a group of them) will harass birds of prey in flight but a lone bird over a perch? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> I think I have a different take after watching these guys in Haida Gwaii. It's crow or raven saying "you think you're a big shot - we'll see who gets off this roof!"  Of course I could be wrong given I wasn't there!!
> 
> Jack


----------



## 2n10 (Dec 1, 2015)

You both are kinda right in this situation.

The crow was trying to get the eagle out and the eagle was reacting to the crow tweaking a tail feather.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 2, 2015)

Here is another of this Song Sparrow. A common bird but I like this picture as it shows very well how these birds are normally seen. It was feeding on seeds from this plant at the edge of the beach in New York City. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Song Sparrow by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 2, 2015)

Isaac Grant, nice, and at least it's not our common sparrow - the English sparrow, well actually I guess House sparrow - not cute, and dirty and plentiful. LOL

Here is the one and only pair I ever bothered to photograph. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi 2n10. 
Thanks for sorting that out, ballsy crow. 

Cheers, Graham. 



2n10 said:


> You both are kinda right in this situation.
> 
> The crow was trying to get the eagle out and the eagle was reacting to the crow tweaking a tail feather.


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2015)

Very nice pictures, Jack.


----------



## Northbird (Dec 2, 2015)

7D II, 600 II




Belted kingfisher (Megaceryle alcyon) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D II, 600 II



Beautiful shot. I really like this picture. Well done Tony.


----------



## Northbird (Dec 2, 2015)

Click said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > 7D II, 600 II
> ...



Thanks, one of those fortuitous shots Click. Right place, right time, right gear .....


----------



## NancyP (Dec 2, 2015)

Cuteness is in the eye of the beholder. I rather like the lowly house sparrow as an urban bird. Plus, they give the urban peregrine falcons some variety in the urban-bird diet (mostly pigeons and mourning doves).

Birders from across the country stop by St. Louis to view this sparrow's relative, the Eurasian tree sparrow, which has a North American distribution of maybe 10 x 50 miles along the Mississippi River from St. Louis northwards. It is the not-so-successful invasive species brought over by homesick immigrants. The two species are very similar in appearance and very different in behavior, the Eurasian sparrow being very gregarious while the house sparrow is somewhat of a loner.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 2, 2015)

Red Tail's Brunch. We sometimes get so caught up in admiring the beauty of these birds that we forget that they need to kill something virtually every day of their lives in order to survive.

5Diii, 400 DO, aperture preferred setting, ISO 500, f6.3 @ 1/1600


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 2, 2015)

steven kessel said:


> Red Tail's Brunch. We sometimes get so caught up in admiring the beauty of these birds that we forget that they need to kill something virtually every day of their lives in order to survive.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO, aperture preferred setting, ISO 500, f6.3 @ 1/1600



Now, that is cute! 

Jack


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 2, 2015)

Another Skimmer from sunset. Just something different than the typical skimming shot or shot of them with their baby on the beach. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Black Skimmer by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 2, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Cuteness is in the eye of the beholder. I rather like the lowly house sparrow as an urban bird. Plus, they give the urban peregrine falcons some variety in the urban-bird diet (mostly pigeons and mourning doves).
> 
> Birders from across the country stop by St. Louis to view this sparrow's relative, the Eurasian tree sparrow, which has a North American distribution of maybe 10 x 50 miles along the Mississippi River from St. Louis northwards. It is the not-so-successful invasive species brought over by homesick immigrants. The two species are very similar in appearance and very different in behavior, the Eurasian sparrow being very gregarious while the house sparrow is somewhat of a loner.



Thanks for that Nancy. While I never cared for the dirty mess they created my more significant dislike was when my first budgie began imitating that awful cheap, cheap, cheap!!  However, I don't really "hate" them! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> Another Skimmer from sunset. Just something different than the typical skimming shot or shot of them with their baby on the beach. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Lovely light. Nicely done, Isaac.


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2015)

Only the strong survive!


----------



## ERHP (Dec 4, 2015)

A common one, even by the name, but one that rarely sits still. Common Yellowthroat.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2015)

Very nice shot, ERHP.


----------



## Cog (Dec 4, 2015)

The falcon was quiet, so it was easy to take a picture.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2015)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi ERHP. 
Amazing, fantastic detail, stunning colours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ERHP said:


> A common one, even by the name, but one that rarely sits still. Common Yellowthroat.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Cog. 
Lovely shots, lovely bird. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> The falcon was quiet, so it was easy to take a picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi dpc. 
Interesting subject! A sad fact of life, nothing makes it out alive. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Only the strong survive!


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2015)

Cog said:


> The falcon was quiet, so it was easy to take a picture.




Very nice pictures!


----------



## Northbird (Dec 4, 2015)

ERHP said:


> A common one, even by the name, but one that rarely sits still. Common Yellowthroat.



Nice light and good detail, what gear did you use?


----------



## dpc (Dec 4, 2015)

Northbird said:


> 7D II, 600 II
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A really, really nice picture! Great work!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 4, 2015)

Northbird said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > A common one, even by the name, but one that rarely sits still. Common Yellowthroat.
> ...



+1 Oh so pretty.

Jack


----------



## ooF Fighters (Dec 4, 2015)

A Coopers Hawk checking the yard for any Darwin's award candidates.
BTW- This was shot through a dual glazed window.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 5, 2015)

A bird southerners probably don't see. They are now wintering around my place. Travel in small groups.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 5, 2015)

Question for anyone familiar with the use of the 600EX-RT or similar. There obviously is some flash activity that precedes the actual flash since I have photos of birds that are displaying a reaction. I've heard this referred to as pre-flash. I was shooting Manual, both camera and two 600's radio linked, and it happened. Here is one shot ruined by it. Is this what Canon refers to as AF- Assist beam, CFn-08? What negative comes with shutting it off?

I was shooting fill initially but the birds persisted until it was pretty dark. Even in daylight they seemed to react, at least the little guys.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 5, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Question for anyone familiar with the use of the 600EX-RT or similar. There obviously is some flash activity that precedes the actual flash since I have photos of birds that are displaying a reaction. I've heard this referred to as pre-flash. I was shooting Manual, both camera and two 600's radio linked, and it happened. Here is one shot ruined by it. Is this what Canon refers to as AF- Assist beam, CFn-08? What negative comes with shutting it off?
> 
> I was shooting fill initially but the birds persisted until it was pretty dark. Even in daylight they seemed to react, at least the little guys.
> 
> Jack



The AF assist beam comes from the red panel below the main flash head, turning it off makes no difference if you are in reasonable light, in darker situations the AF assist light, which is a red pattern, will not come on and you might fail to achieve focus. In Radio mode the 600EX only transmits pre flashes in ETTL, if you are in Manual flash mode there is no preflash.

In optical mode there are always preflashes, even in Manual settings.


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> A bird southerners probably don't see. They are now wintering around my place. Travel in small groups.
> 
> Jack




Very nice picture, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks click. privatebydesign, thanks for that feedback. Kind of what I suspected but I am positive the birds can't react fast enough relative to the actual flash and I am getting reaction. Here is another with wing motion the moment I pressed the shutter. And I am in manual mode with each flash (just turned each one on to verify) and with the 6D (in this case). I was controlling the output and flash angle using the 6D since neither flash is within reach (corded to camera). Optical is shut off in the optional menu and I was using HSS with I believe 1/640th sec and RF to the slave. 70-200 2.8 X1.4.

Any further thoughts, anyone?

Jack


----------



## GP.Masserano (Dec 5, 2015)

A day in wet lands...
December in Italy
My (new...) EOS 7DMKII + 100-400 L IS


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> A day in wet lands...
> December in Italy




Very nice series.


----------



## ERHP (Dec 5, 2015)

Northbird said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > A common one, even by the name, but one that rarely sits still. Common Yellowthroat.
> ...



Thanks Click, Northbird, Valvebounce and Jack!

This was with the 1DX/600 II/1.4TC III on a gimbaled tripod sitting in the mud. 1/2500 : f/8 : 1000 ISO @840mm.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 6, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > ERHP said:
> ...


I need to jump in to the high praise about this shot. Theyellowthroat may be common but the picture quality certainly is not. A stunning shot. Sharp, amazing details and colors and to be on that little stone in the water is the icing on the cake. Just wow!!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 6, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> A day in wet lands...
> December in Italy
> My (new...) EOS 7DMKII + 100-400 L IS



Is that a Sandhill crane? Love the pursuit.

Jack


----------



## GP.Masserano (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello Jack

Are Cranes from Eastern Europe, to spend winter in Italy

Another day in wet lands ... in a winter very dry (for now) and a little cold


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2015)

Very nice series, GP.Masserano. I especially like the first and last picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 6, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice series, GP.Masserano. I especially like the first and last picture.



+1 Jack


----------



## applecider (Dec 6, 2015)

Two Portland Oregon winter residents. Townsend's warbler and Anna's hummingbird.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice shots, applecider.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 7, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice shots, applecider.



Especially the hummer!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Dec 7, 2015)

Totally agree.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots, applecider.
> ...


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 7, 2015)

I photographed this American Goldfinch in the early morning light. It thankfully perched up for me while it was taking a break from feeding. Took this photo at the end of October but never got around to processing it. Honestly forgot that I had taken it. What a nice surprise  Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



American Goldfinch by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> I photographed this American Goldfinch in the early morning light. It thankfully perched up for me while it was taking a break from feeding. Took this photo at the end of October but never got around to processing it. Honestly forgot that I had taken it. What a nice surprise  Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Lovely shot. Nicely done, Isaac.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2015)

Some people on CR sometimes have sharp tongues!  But none as sharp as this gal. 

Apologies for the quality of the photo.

Jack


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 8, 2015)

I need the bird experts to help me out (I'm not really a birder). Is this some kind of lesser goldfinch? It was taken in Ontario, Canada. The beak is fairly broad. This is a 100-400L II mounted on a 6D.


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I need the bird experts to help me out (I'm not really a birder). Is this some kind of lesser goldfinch? It was taken in Ontario, Canada. The beak is fairly broad. This is a 100-400L II mounted on a 6D.



It's an Evening Grosbeak. 


https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Evening_Grosbeak/id


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 8, 2015)

Click said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I need the bird experts to help me out (I'm not really a birder). Is this some kind of lesser goldfinch? It was taken in Ontario, Canada. The beak is fairly broad. This is a 100-400L II mounted on a 6D.
> ...



Awesome. I wanted to share the image, but I hate posting "ignorance" and that's all I had after my brief research!!


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 8, 2015)

Just bought a new computer and am going through my files to see what I want to transfer over. Here is an image I stumbled upon. A House Wren from Edwin B. Forsythe National Wildlife Refuge that I took on 7/31/15. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C. I still say this is the best affordable wildlife combo on the market.



House Wren by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> Just bought a new computer and am going through my files to see what I want to transfer over. Here is an image I stumbled upon. A House Wren from Edwin B. Forsythe National Wildlife Refuge that I took on 7/31/15. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C. I still say this is the best affordable wildlife combo on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> House Wren by Isaac Grant, on Flickr



Well, whether it is or not is somewhat irrelevant as long as you are a happy camper.  Very impressive. 

Jack


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 8, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Isaac Grant said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought a new computer and am going through my files to see what I want to transfer over. Here is an image I stumbled upon. A House Wren from Edwin B. Forsythe National Wildlife Refuge that I took on 7/31/15. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C. I still say this is the best affordable wildlife combo on the market.
> ...


Thanks Jack. The reason I said that is that the 7d2 can be had for just over $1,000 now. Sigma C is the same even when not on sale. So for just more than $2,000 I can't imagine a better wildlife combo. Gets you to 600mm with IS at 10fps. Image quality far exceeds the money spent in my opinion.


----------



## fabio (Dec 8, 2015)

Canon EOS 7D Mark II
EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM
awesome combo, very nice IQ...


----------



## fabio (Dec 8, 2015)

Some of my bird portraits/ close-ups.... hope you guys enjoy...
first time posting.... ;D ;D    8) 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2015)

Very nice Fabio. Where and with what do you shoot your birds?

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2015)

Beautiful series, Fabio. Nicely done.


----------



## fabio (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello Jack... thanks by the way    ;D.... all my pics are taken in North Portugal... I use blinds for most pics(hidrohide, chairhide), all this pics are taken or with the Canon 6D or 7D mkII, and lens is Canon ef 500mm f4 IS USM, teleconverter 1.4, or the canon 100-400 mkII...

You can always check my Flicker account: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## FEBS (Dec 8, 2015)

fabio said:


> Hello Jack... thanks by the way    ;D.... all my pics are taken in North Portugal... I use blinds for most pics(hidrohide, chairhide), all this pics are taken or with the Canon 6D or 7D mkII, and lens is Canon ef 500mm f4 IS USM, teleconverter 1.4, or the canon 100-400 mkII...
> 
> You can always check my Flicker account: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Nicely done Fabio. Hope to see more of these beauties.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Dec 8, 2015)

The picture is worth very little from the technical point of view, but it is a rare image of predation of a Golden Eagle toward a young Ibex (Gran Paradiso National Park Italy)

I hope that it will be interesting


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2015)

fabio said:


> Hello Jack... thanks by the way    ;D.... all my pics are taken in North Portugal... I use blinds for most pics(hidrohide, chairhide), all this pics are taken or with the Canon 6D or 7D mkII, and lens is Canon ef 500mm f4 IS USM, teleconverter 1.4, or the canon 100-400 mkII...
> 
> You can always check my Flicker account: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Thanks for that. Now what is this chair/hide? - I'd love more info!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2015)

GP.Masserano said:


> The picture is worth very little from the technical point of view, but it is a rare image of predation of a Golden Eagle toward a young Ibex (Gran Paradiso National Park Italy)



WOW!!

Jack


----------



## fabio (Dec 8, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks for that. Now what is this chair/hide? - I'd love more info!
> 
> Jack



I use one similar like this one!!! it´s nice and pratical!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2015)

May I be so bold as to ask for a model or link. I've been toying with trying to fabricate a very minimal blind chair that would be easy to carry and easy to set up. I visualized that it's not maybe necessary to have that full tent structure. I'd like to have some kind of support for my gimbal without a separate tripod or maybe just a ledge to rest the lens on. Any thoughts fabio?

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> Just bought a new computer and am going through my files to see what I want to transfer over. Here is an image I stumbled upon. A House Wren from Edwin B. Forsythe National Wildlife Refuge that I took on 7/31/15. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C. I still say this is the best affordable wildlife combo on the market.



Excellent shot. 8) I really like this picture. Well done, Isaac.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2015)

Since it's getting to be that time of year may I wish all CR views Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Take your pick of the greeting card. 

Jack


----------



## fabio (Dec 8, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> May I be so bold as to ask for a model or link. I've been toying with trying to fabricate a very minimal blind chair that would be easy to carry and easy to set up. I visualized that it's not maybe necessary to have that full tent structure. I'd like to have some kind of support for my gimbal without a separate tripod or maybe just a ledge to rest the lens on. Any thoughts fabio?
> 
> Jack



I always use my tripod and gimbal, you just put next to you inside the tent... there´s plenty room inside... I think its not dificult to find out!!! exist plenty options, even if you look on hunting stores maybe is easier!!!

Fábio


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2015)

fabio said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > May I be so bold as to ask for a model or link. I've been toying with trying to fabricate a very minimal blind chair that would be easy to carry and easy to set up. I visualized that it's not maybe necessary to have that full tent structure. I'd like to have some kind of support for my gimbal without a separate tripod or maybe just a ledge to rest the lens on. Any thoughts fabio?
> ...



Thanks, I'll look into all this further.

Jack


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 8, 2015)

fabio said:


> Canon EOS 7D Mark II
> EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM
> awesome combo, very nice IQ...


Fabio your shots and image quality are great. Just to make a point your lens is more than 2 times what the Sigma C costs. Throw in a 1.4x to get near 600mm and it is almost 3 times more. Certainly IQ is not 3 times better. That is why I made my statement. Not looking to argue. Trust me I have considered getting the 100-400ii many times. Just not sure it is worth almost 3 times the price.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 9, 2015)

Isaac, pricing may vary and deals too in different countries around the world. 

But back to this concept of % improvement corresponding to % or price increase, it never works as I now know but I was once a very nervous person after buying the 300 2.8 II to replace my 70-300. 

The improvement in resolution was, lets say 30%, not 200 or 300% and I didn't know what I do now - bothered me initially. 

One thing I just love on the 300 2.8 is the smooth rotation of the collar with detentes. That is just wonderful when on a gimbal and it also helps when slung around ones neck. So, you might say part of my purchase price went towards that feature, which I'd hate to be without. No argument, it was costly.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 9, 2015)

fabio said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that. Now what is this chair/hide? - I'd love more info!
> ...


I just use a small hide and a folding chair....


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 9, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Isaac, pricing may vary and deals too in different countries around the world.
> 
> But back to this concept of % improvement corresponding to % or price increase, it never works as I now know but I was once a very nervous person after buying the 300 2.8 II to replace my 70-300.
> 
> ...


Agreed. With optics you pay a lot more for marginal improvements. Totally agree. My point is that a 7d2 and Sigma C is just over $2,000. The 7d2, 1.4x and 100-400ii is almost $4,000. That's a big difference in cost. Note I am not saying you get better performance out of the $2,000 rig but it is a serious bargain for what you pay. You also have a modest advantage in focal length and ability to use all focus points at the long end. Money very well spent.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Jack. 
No return card, no snow, no pictures of cute little birds, but I prefer the first one. 
Merry Christmas and good will to all men. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Since it's getting to be that time of year may I wish all CR views Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Take your pick of the greeting card.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Dustin, Isaac, Fabio, GP.Masserano. 
Wonderful shots folks. 
Impressive carrying ability from the eagle. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 9, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> No return card, no snow, no pictures of cute little birds, but I prefer the first one.
> Merry Christmas and good will to all men.
> 
> ...



Well at lest there was one you liked.  I knew I had the advantage with frost and snow!! Cold fluffed up birds make cute subjects!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 9, 2015)

Don, thanks for the shot. What I would really like to invent is just a chair that magically turns into enough of a blind to fool the birds and has a support for the lens in front of me. Imagine sitting in a chair with a bit of cloth kind of hiding your legs and something perhaps not unlike a burqa, well you know what I'm getting at, up top. I'd like to carry the chair, open it up, slip into it and flip a flap or two and be well enough hidden to do the job - asking too much!?? Hey, maybe a hood like the old baby carriages?? That way my weight in the chair provides a structure and there is no blind (tent) as such. Has to be very light and portable. Anyone?

Isaac, nothing wrong with your point of view but it is one that you gravitate to more easily than others might. Me personally, I tend to be with you but after retiring I felt like treating myself to something a little more exotic - that is relative to photography - not much else I have that comes remotely close, and I don't mind.  

Jack


----------



## LarryC1973 (Dec 9, 2015)

Some images from this afternoon


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 9, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don, thanks for the shot. What I would really like to invent is just a chair that magically turns into enough of a blind to fool the birds and has a support for the lens in front of me. Imagine sitting in a chair with a bit of cloth kind of hiding your legs and something perhaps not unlike a burqa, well you know what I'm getting at, up top. I'd like to carry the chair, open it up, slip into it and flip a flap or two and be well enough hidden to do the job - asking too much!?? Hey, maybe a hood like the old baby carriages?? That way my weight in the chair provides a structure and there is no blind (tent) as such. Has to be very light and portable. Anyone?
> 
> Isaac, nothing wrong with your point of view but it is one that you gravitate to more easily than others might. Me personally, I tend to be with you but after retiring I felt like treating myself to something a little more exotic - that is relative to photography - not much else I have that comes remotely close, and I don't mind.
> 
> Jack


Mine is a pop-up blind.... it folds up into a circle about 18-20 inches across and 3 inches thick.

This one is similar....
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/ameristep-doghouse-ground-blind-0753071p.html#.Vmeg8zbSlEY

For something really portable, how about this?
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/ameristep-jakehouse-blind-0754100p.html#.VmeiGzbSlEY
It's 3 sided and pop-up....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Don, I'll start really digging into this since it would come in so handy. A friend had what I think is yours but he's passed away this year so I won't be seeing it again. Sure opened nice but we struggled a bit to close it up but that's a couple years back and it's faded from memory. From my few years of experience it seems just sitting still in one place is better than traipsing around, even sometimes sitting (not standing) in plane view!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 9, 2015)

Don - and they're even available at Canadian Tire - the store I love to hate. 

I'll probably be buying one of these and then ripping it apart to use the pieces for my chair blind idea. LOL That's my problem, it's in my genes. Then when it doesn't work out it's into the garbage. Maybe I could take an design idea to the dragons! ???

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> Some images from this afternoon



Beautiful pictures. Well done Larry.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 9, 2015)

Great photos of late - isn't the diversity of birds amazing! 

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Dec 9, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don - and they're even available at Canadian Tire - the store I love to hate.
> 
> I'll probably be buying one of these and then ripping it apart to use the pieces for my chair blind idea. LOL That's my problem, it's in my genes. Then when it doesn't work out it's into the garbage. Maybe I could take an design idea to the dragons! ???
> 
> Jack



Jack not sure if this is your idea of a chair blind but there are a few companies that make them .
http://www.ameristep.com/blinds/tent-chair-blinds/1rx1c028.html


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 9, 2015)

sedwards, now that's definitely the direction I was thinking - thanks very much for that. I'll certainly have a look soon.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 9, 2015)

OK, without going to greater lengths, the information available is pretty sketchy. I'm wondering if there is anyone with first hand knowledge on this because it does look interesting. 

http://www.ameristep.com/blinds/tent-chair-blinds/1rx1c028.html

Jack


----------



## NancyP (Dec 10, 2015)

Here's a chair blind by Ameristep, apparently the "lid" snaps open on a spring, and you can stand up and shoot birds in flight.There may be something better from the U.K.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/hunting/hunting-blinds/ground-blinds-accessories|/pc/104791680/c/104702580/sc/104365080/ameristep-reg-rapid-shooter-waterfowl-chair-blind/1627294.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fground-blinds-accessories%2F_%2FN-1100113%2FNo-48%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104365080%3FWTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNP%26recordsPerPage%3D48

Lots of people use the Ameristep Outhouse (small) or Doghouse (medium) ground blinds, which allow you to move around inside.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks Nancy. I'm looking into these leads - maybe I should move this to a thread. Anyone recall if it's already been flogged? I'd like to hear some personal experiences if possible. Quite a few of these I can't view in my home area in-store.

Jack


----------



## shtfmeister (Dec 11, 2015)

Road runner outside the barn
I cropped most of the shadow out
shot with 7DII and 70-300L


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 11, 2015)

Went out looking for some unusual birds as late fall is the best time for rare birds to show up in the North East US. Did not find any but happened upon a close feeding flock of White-throated Sparrows. The background was a bit busy and there was no way for me to position myself without that green twig on the right side. Despite that I am happy with the rest. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C. 

600mm, F8, ISO 640, SS 1/500 Hand held 


White-throated Sparrow by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 11, 2015)

Isaac, the white-throated is a sweet little sparrow and luckily I get them here. Nice shot.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2015)

Very nice shot, Isaac.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks Jack and Click. I really like these birds. They are all over New York City in winter but rarely pose for me. Typically they are buried somewhere deep in a bush or feeding in the grass. This one was kind to me. It was fortunate that I found them in a spot with that little perch. Just sat down and waited for one to land there.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 11, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> Thanks Jack and Click. I really like these birds. They are all over New York City in winter but rarely pose for me. Typically they are buried somewhere deep in a bush of feeding in the grass. This one was kind to me. It was fortunate that I found them in a spot with that little perch. Just sat down and waited for one to land there.



You got that right - feeding in the grass and dead leaves (down in the shadows), seldom on a feeder. Fun to watch them scratch with one foot and still keep their balance!

Jack


----------



## CTJohn (Dec 12, 2015)

From the Everglades. 7D, EF100-400 f4.5/5.6L IS II USM

Click on image, not sure why my images looked blurred when viewed on the site.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2015)

Very nice pictures, CTJohn.


----------



## CTJohn (Dec 12, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, CTJohn.


Thanks!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi CTJohn. 
Nice series, great colours on the Green Heron but it is the third shot that I find so special, a beautiful shot of the Red Shouldered Hawk, so refreshing to see such a shot without jesses. All my shots such as they are have jesses on the birds. 

Cheers, Graham. 



CTJohn said:


> From the Everglades. 7D, EF100-400 f4.5/5.6L IS II USM
> 
> Click on image, not sure why my images looked blurred when viewed on the site.


----------



## CTJohn (Dec 13, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CTJohn.
> Nice series, great colours on the Green Heron but it is the third shot that I find so special, a beautiful shot of the Red Shouldered Hawk, so refreshing to see such a shot without jesses. All my shots such as they are have jesses on the birds.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


Thanks Graham. With the warm weather on the East Coast, I didn't see the usual migratory birds on this trip. But the beauty of the place is there are lovely birds to shoot year round.


----------



## surapon (Dec 13, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL BIRD , NAPLES, FLORIDA, USA.
Canon 7D MK II, With Canon EF 70-200 MM F/ 2.8 L IS USM , At F = 5.6, SS= 1/320 SEC, ISO= 400.
Sorry, Sir/ Madame, I do not know the name of this awesome bird.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello Mr. Surapon,

It's a Great Blue Heron.

Nice picture, 

Have a great Sunday, Sir.


----------



## bjd (Dec 13, 2015)

CTJohn said:


> From the Everglades. 7D, EF100-400 f4.5/5.6L IS II USM
> 
> Click on image, not sure why my images looked blurred when viewed on the site.


I really like the second one. Great shots.
Cheers Brian


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm still getting used to the 500mm f/4L II on the 7D2 body. I think I have the micro adjust within 1 of where it needs to be. Overall, I'm very pleased with the pairing and it handles well handheld. Here is a little bluebird in my yard.


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2015)

Very nice shot. Well done, JMZawodny.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 13, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice shot. Well done, JMZawodny.



That must be a wonderful pairing for small birds! Reach/cropping ability - ever too much lens to control easily? - any comments?

Jack


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 13, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:



> That must be a wonderful pairing for small birds! Reach/cropping ability - ever too much lens to control easily? - any comments?
> 
> Jack



The IS on this lens is wonderful. I was using the fine central spot focus I have assigned to one of the back buttons. After a second, the IS kicks in and remains active for another second or so when the button is released so I can re-aim precisely and refocus. I had little trouble putting the AF point on this little guy free hand and free standing at a distance of 24m (as reported in the EXIF data). I was very concerned that with an effective focal length of 800mm (as compared to FF) that this would be difficult to control, but those worries are unfounded. I had been using this same combo with the 1.4x III extender and even that is reasonably well behaved. I just don't quite have the micro adjust dialed in on that set up yet.

Joe


----------



## AlanF (Dec 13, 2015)

Click said:


> Hello Mr. Surapon,
> 
> It's a Great Blue Heron.
> 
> ...



I think you are right. It's very difficult to distinguish between a blue and grey heron. The rusty colour on the neck suggests it is a blue.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 13, 2015)

AlanF said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Mr. Surapon,
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 13, 2015)

JMZawodny said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > That must be a wonderful pairing for small birds! Reach/cropping ability - ever too much lens to control easily? - any comments?
> ...



Thanks, I'll appreciate hearing your assessment from time to time. For comparison have you handled other big lenses - i.e. how does it compare to the 300 2.8?

Jack


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 14, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



I have the 300 2.8 II and the original 400 DO. I do notice the extra ~kg of the 500 over those two, but I can still handhold the 500 for a couple of hours at a time. I typically use the 300 on my 5D2 for nighttime football games and the 400 for airshows. I expect the 500 to replace the 400. The IS on the DO is not on par with either of the newer lenses. I have used the 300 with both the 1.4x and 2x extenders and was surprised that the 500 "handled" pretty much the same. Now the 500 with the 1.4x gets a little more challenging especially on the 7D2 primarily because the small FOV. Once I get more experience with that set up I suspect my body will learn the subtle differences in posture/geometry and my target acquisition will improve. All in all, I'd buy both the 300 and 500 again without hesitation and can recommend both for use with the 7D2.

Joe


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks Joe. I suspect that if I was starting today with the knowledge acquired from almost 3 years of the 300 2.8 I would buy the 500. However, that's assuming smaller birds and "walk around" where I quickly found the 300 was always attached to X2. Sometimes the 300 alone is useful. Also, when I bought the 300 I didn't have the "courage" to shell out larger sums of money and was tormented/embarrassed by the $7000 expenditure (being new to the higher level gear). Have you tried the 400 DO II?

Jack


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 14, 2015)

Female American Kestrel, shot from my car. I find these birds to be almost impossible to photograph because they are so skittish. This one stayed put long enough for a couple of images, although she was eyeing me and obviously thinking "time to go" when she saw me poke the lens outside of the car.


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2015)

Very nice shot. Well done, Steven.


----------



## spandau (Dec 15, 2015)

Pair of Goshawks taken this morning with 7D Mk ii and 400mm F5.6L.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2015)

spandau said:


> Pair of Goshawks taken this morning with 7D Mk ii and 400mm F5.6L.



Nicely done, spandau.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 15, 2015)

spandau said:


> Pair of Goshawks taken this morning with 7D Mk ii and 400mm F5.6L.


Where was this taken? These look like Red-shouldered Hawks from Florida to me.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 15, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> spandau said:
> 
> 
> > Pair of Goshawks taken this morning with 7D Mk ii and 400mm F5.6L.
> ...



I agree. I'm no expert, but my book shows that Goshawks have vertical banding on the chest, and Red-shouldered Hawks have horizontal.

Really nice photo, though.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 15, 2015)

Ferruginous Hawk. These birds show up where I live (southern Arizona) in the fall/winter. They're big -- about 40-50% larger than a Red Tail and very easy to spot from a distance because of their white breasts and tails. I found this one perching on a utility pole in a rural area. I caught the flash of white from more than a mile away. I was fortunate that it was in a lazy mood and didn't fly sooner.

5Diii, 400 DO (old model) + 1.4X extender, aperture preferred setting, ISO 500, f7.1 @ 1/1250.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice picture, Steven. Well done.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 15, 2015)

steven kessel said:


> Ferruginous Hawk. These birds show up where I live (southern Arizona) in the fall/winter. They're big -- about 40-50% larger than a Red Tail and very easy to spot from a distance because of their white breasts and tails. I found this one perching on a utility pole in a rural area. I caught the flash of white from more than a mile away. I was fortunate that it was in a lazy mood and didn't fly sooner.
> 
> 5Diii, 400 DO (old model) + 1.4X extender, aperture preferred setting, ISO 500, f7.1 @ 1/1250.



When my friends glow over my bird photos I bring myself back to Earth by looking at yours. I continue to be impressed by your ability to find the light and the angle for sharp, well-exposed, well-framed and well-posed shots. May I ask: are you skilled at stalking to get close shots, or have you mastered the long-range crop, or both?

BTW, the metadata says f/5.6; is that an artifact of the extender?


----------



## NancyP (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice kestrel - my best shot was from my car as well - of course the kestrel was perched on the "handicapped parking" sign in the parking lot at the park.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 15, 2015)

Orangutan:

I'll check my metadata. Maybe it was 5.6 after all. Sometimes I forget. ;D

I only have two "tricks" for bird photography. (1) Get as close to the bird as possible and (2) try to keep the sun behind me. For every successful shot I get I must have 100 failures!!! That Ferruginous Hawk is a good example. The bird has hung out on the same utility pole at the same intersection in a very rural area for the last three years. The bird is plainly visible from a long distance away but of course the opposite is true, it can always see me coming. My tactic with this bird is to drive within about 100 yards, then approach the bird on foot with the sun behind me. But, here's the reality. 99% of the time it's going to fly before I get my shot. I've tried shooting that bird at least a dozen times a year for three years and, out of my many efforts, I have -- at most -- a half dozen decent images.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 15, 2015)

Nancy P., I LOVE that shot! Aside from being a terrific image, the sign adds more than a bit of irony. 

If anyone is successful in stalking these little raptors on foot I'd love to hear the story. I don't think I've ever gotten one of these birds except by shooting from my car's window. And, even then . . . . those little devils seem to anticipate me almost every time and fly before I can get the lens out of the window.


----------



## illadvisedhammer (Dec 15, 2015)

Not up to the standards of this board, but fun to post the best I took with primitive tools (Rebel XT, 70-300 IS). These were both from Rwanda, a sunbird and a maribou.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 15, 2015)

illadvisedhammer, they are very nice. Don't worry, we're not a fanatical group. The most fun comes from shooting and experiencing the outdoors anyway.

Steven, that makes me feel better. We tend to think the other guy has it easy!

Jack


----------



## fabio (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Guys a few more portraits/ close ups...   I know the sparrows are quite common and its not a portrait but its one off my favorite pics... hope you guys enjoy!!!


----------



## FEBS (Dec 16, 2015)

fabio said:


> Hi Guys a few more portraits/ close ups...   I know the sparrows are quite common and its not a portrait but its one off my favorite pics... hope you guys enjoy!!!



Hi Fabio,

They all are great, but the first one is my favorite


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2015)

Great shots, Fabio.


----------



## Roo (Dec 16, 2015)

an angry looking willy wagtail...small bird syndrome?


----------



## NancyP (Dec 16, 2015)

There's no law against "excessive cuteness" in bird portraiture, Fabio. I like your sparrow feeding session!


----------



## fabio (Dec 16, 2015)

NancyP said:


> There's no law against "excessive cuteness" in bird portraiture, Fabio. I like your sparrow feeding session!



kkkkkk... thanks, I think the same... ;D ;D


----------



## jnrose24 (Dec 17, 2015)

New camera and lens test: Dark Morph Short Tailed Hawk(juvenile)with prey(ex-red bellied woodpecker). AD Barnes Park, Miami, Florida.


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2015)

jnrose24 said:


> New camera and lens test: Dark Morph Short Tailed Hawk(juvenile)with prey(ex-red bellied woodpecker). AD Barnes Park, Miami, Florida.



Nice first post. Welcome to CR.


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 17, 2015)

Here are a couple of photos from Thanksgiving.


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2015)

JMZawodny said:


> Here are a couple of photos from Thanksgiving.




Very nice shots. I prefer the first one. Well done.


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 17, 2015)

Click said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple of photos from Thanksgiving.
> ...



I like that one too. Although, there are things I like about both. I wanted to hear whether members here preferred the light or dark background near the head.

Thanks.


----------



## steven kessel (Dec 17, 2015)

Another bird from our local desert, this is a Rock Wren. Not rare, but rarely seen due to its lifestyle. Rock Wrens spend their lives poking around in dense underbrush and rarely show up in the open. When they do, they have a penchant for perching on rocks (hence, their name). This is the first one I've seen and photographed in three years although I've probably hiked right past them on numerous occasions without seeing anything.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 17, 2015)

JMZawodny said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > JMZawodny said:
> ...



Light.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2015)

steven kessel said:


> Another bird from our local desert, this is a Rock Wren. Not rare, but rarely seen due to its lifestyle. Rock Wrens spend their lives poking around in dense underbrush and rarely show up in the open. When they do, they have a penchant for perching on rocks (hence, their name). This is the first one I've seen and photographed in three years although I've probably hiked right past them on numerous occasions without seeing anything.




Beautiful shot, Steven.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 18, 2015)

having a blast here in florida and i have another 3 weeks left.
little blue heron
5DIII
400mm
f9
1/1000
ISO 1600


5D3_6079 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2015)

Lovely picture, Stuart.


----------



## OlAf (Dec 18, 2015)

OLAF1128 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2015)

Awesome. Great shot, OlAf 

.... And welcome to CR.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 18, 2015)

Hoping for confirmation that this is an American Tree sparrow. Late March Edmonton, Alberta area. Migrating? Chipping Sparrow seems similar.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2015)

I really like this picture. Well done, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks Click, but you didn't answer the question.  Here's another angle.

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Dec 19, 2015)

Tricolored Heron


5D3_6093 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## sedwards (Dec 19, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Click, but you didn't answer the question.  Here's another angle.
> 
> Jack


If iI am not mistaken the chipping sparrow should have a dark line between the eye and beak .


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Click, but you didn't answer the question.  Here's another angle.
> 
> Jack



Sorry Jack. Yes, it's an American Tree Sparrow. 

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/American_Tree_Sparrow/id


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2015)

sedwards said:


> Tricolored Heron




Great shot, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 19, 2015)

Sedwards, nice shot.

Found a better reference and you are right and further, the lower beak is yellow so it's not Chipping. Thanks.
Guess I don't have a very good eye because I often miss the obvious differences.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks Click - good bird reference that I've finally added to the whatever you call it bar at the top of my screen.

Jack


----------



## Alangeli (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Cog (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## FEBS (Dec 19, 2015)

Nicely done Cog !


----------



## Cog (Dec 19, 2015)

FEBS said:


> Nicely done Cog !


Thank you! Just wanted to add one more to the forum:


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2015)

Very nice pictures, Cog. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Alangeli. Nicely done.


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 19, 2015)

Gang Gang, female.
Towards the end of a rather hot day (it got to 41.5c just north of Melbourne, Australia), this Gang Gang found a branch that was shaded and faced a strong breeze. Wings out and panting, she endured the heat. On occasion, flying down to a water bowl for a drink, before heading back to this branch.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 20, 2015)

Lovely shots everyone.

My nephew who lives in Australia gave me a book - think the title is Where Song Began. Only a couple chapters in but it describes the uniqueness of Australian birds, how they tend to be more screamers than singers, how some are very aggressive and so forth. Even magpies that attack school kids! Must be amazing to be shooting there!

Jack


----------



## TheJock (Dec 20, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Lovely shots everyone.
> 
> My nephew who lives in Australia gave me a book - think the title is Where Song Began. Only a couple chapters in but it describes the uniqueness of Australian birds, how they tend to be more screamers than singers, how some are very aggressive and so forth. Even magpies that attack school kids! Must be amazing to be shooting there!
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack,

Coming from the UK to the middle east, the variety of new bird species was mindboggling for me. 
I was lucky enough to go to Australia just over 1 year ago; and I had really wanted to capture a couple of particular species while there, one called the Superb Fairy Wren (please have a look at my flickr page for some of the images).
The day I arrived (16 hour flight including transit) I dumped my gear, grabbed the camera and went for a walk; and found the Fairy Wren just outside parliament house, it was incredible! 
Every species was brand new to me as it was my first time on that continent! If you can get there then I thoroughly recommend it, a simple trip to the corner shop will reveal new species to you and I recommend having your camera to hand for even the shortest of journeys, the birds truly are amazing in the land of Aus. 8)


----------



## Mr Bean (Dec 20, 2015)

I live about an hours drive north from Melbourne, so its considered rural (20 to 100+ acre blocks). And yes, we have a large selection of native wildlife to watch and photograph. Dozens of birds to photograph, some migratory, some year round. Another place on the outskirts of Melbourne to visit is the Western Treatment Plant, for water birds, and lots of raptor type birds. The treatment plant is a fav spot for birders and twitchers.


----------



## OlAf (Dec 20, 2015)

Click said:


> Awesome. Great shot, OlAf
> 
> .... And welcome to CR.


Thank you. Unfortunately my former registration was gone, so I had to re-register with the same name.


----------



## OlAf (Dec 20, 2015)

OLAF9054_1200 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## chauncey (Dec 20, 2015)

A little humor...I'm so tired...where are my M&M's


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2015)

Very nice, chauncey.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 20, 2015)

Mr Bean said:


> I live about an hours drive north from Melbourne, so its considered rural (20 to 100+ acre blocks). And yes, we have a large selection of native wildlife to watch and photograph. Dozens of birds to photograph, some migratory, some year round. Another place on the outskirts of Melbourne to visit is the Western Treatment Plant, for water birds, and lots of raptor type birds. The treatment plant is a fav spot for birders and twitchers.


Werribee is a great place for birds. I visited there. Even went someone nearer to you. Went around Deniliquin. Birding there was amazing. Too bad I did not have a camera back then. Got point blank looks at so many great birds including Plainswanderer, Inland Dotterel, Australian Owlet-nighjar and on and on. We had well over 100 species that day. Just great.


----------



## chauncey (Dec 20, 2015)

> Very nice, chauncey.


Thank you oh man of superior taste. ;D


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Thank you oh man of superior taste. ;D




;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 20, 2015)

My nephew (in Australia) and I used to go out with our SLRs here in Canada in the 70's. Now he's a permanent Australian resident I send my photos and have been trying to get him to invest a little in a DSLR - no luck. I'm having trouble fathoming that. Still, I keep trying.

Stewart K, I and no doubt others enjoy a little chit chat especially when it gives context to the photographs. Thanks.

I want to thank all the kind folk that make CR a friendly place, for their contributions AND _I want to nominate Click as CR member of the year!_ 

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2015)

;D LOL Thank you Jack!


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 20, 2015)

fabio said:


> Hi Guys a few more portraits/ close ups...   I know the sparrows are quite common and its not a portrait but its one off my favorite pics... hope you guys enjoy!!!



Nice!

What is the second last bird?


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 20, 2015)

illadvisedhammer said:


> Not up to the standards of this board, but fun to post the best I took with primitive tools (Rebel XT, 70-300 IS). These were both from Rwanda, a sunbird and a maribou.


Love the Maribor picture..... Nothing anywhere near that fancy where I live.....


----------



## sedwards (Dec 21, 2015)

I am on vacation in Florida . The variety of birds here is incredible.
Here are a few shots from today
Willet


Willet by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

American Oystercatcher


American Oystercatcher by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

Sanderling


Sanderling by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

Ruddy Turnstone


Ruddy Turnstone by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2015)

Beautiful series. I especially like the first picture. Well done Stuart.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks Click ! The first is my favorite also


----------



## TheJock (Dec 21, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> My nephew (in Australia) and I used to go out with our SLRs here in Canada in the 70's. Now he's a permanent Australian resident I send my photos and have been trying to get him to invest a little in a DSLR - no luck. I'm having trouble fathoming that. Still, I keep trying.
> 
> Stewart K, I and no doubt others enjoy a little chit chat especially when it gives context to the photographs. Thanks.
> 
> ...


LOL, that's an interesting idea Jack!
I even love the heated debates on CR, it's kinda like following Formula 1 post season politics for me, I love it! Plus it shows peoples passion on the subject, it is abundantly clear that there is a very passionate bunch on here!!
What other categories could we come up with?
Best Image for the year?
Best contributor?
Worst nightmare ;D


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 21, 2015)

sedwards said:


> I am on vacation in Florida . The variety of birds here is incredible.
> Here are a few shots from today
> 
> Sanderling
> ...


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 21, 2015)

Here is a shot that has taken me a while to get. Coots are so hard to get the exposure correct on. As far as composition goes it is just your basic coot on the water, but I think the great colors reflecting off of the foliage and on the the water makes up for the boringness of the pic a bit. As to exposure I really struggle with these birds. These birds are not just dark blobs but have beautiful plumage. To get that right and not blow out the whites is not easy for me. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C

388mm, ISO 400, F8, SS 1/1000, -2/3rds. Processed only in DPP 3.


American Coot by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2015)

Very nice picture. Well done, Isaac.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 21, 2015)

Click said:


> Very nice picture. Well done, Isaac.
> 
> Man you are quick. Thanks. Click is member of the year for sure. I should add that if you click on the picture in Flickr the beak looks less blown out than it does here for some reason.


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2015)

Ha Ha Ha ;D Thanks, you're very kind.

Yes, the picture looks better on Flickr and we can see more details of the bird's plumage.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 21, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> Here is a shot that has taken me a while to get. Coots are so hard to get the exposure correct on. As far as composition goes it is just your basic coot on the water, but I think the great colors reflecting off of the foliage and on the the water makes up for the boringness of the pic a bit. As to exposure I really struggle with these birds. These birds are not just dark blobs but have beautiful plumage. To get that right and not blow out the whites is not easy for me. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C
> 
> 388mm, ISO 400, F8, SS 1/1000, -2/3rds. Processed only in DPP 3.
> 
> ...



Challenging indeed but very nice. Bald eagles are a similar problem.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 21, 2015)

Stewart K said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > My nephew (in Australia) and I used to go out with our SLRs here in Canada in the 70's. Now he's a permanent Australian resident I send my photos and have been trying to get him to invest a little in a DSLR - no luck. I'm having trouble fathoming that. Still, I keep trying.
> ...



There is the odd time it gets just a touch nasty for me but that's mainly because some participants like to dish it out but can't take it in return. I read CR for the humour - yes I have a weird sense of humour I know! 

Jack


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 21, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Isaac Grant said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a shot that has taken me a while to get. Coots are so hard to get the exposure correct on. As far as composition goes it is just your basic coot on the water, but I think the great colors reflecting off of the foliage and on the the water makes up for the boringness of the pic a bit. As to exposure I really struggle with these birds. These birds are not just dark blobs but have beautiful plumage. To get that right and not blow out the whites is not easy for me. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C
> ...


This is really the type of shot that people go into Lightroom or Photoshop and do some selective highlight reduction But I try my best not to do that type of thing. I know that it is silly but would prefer to nail things in the field.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 23, 2015)

Isaac Grant said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > I am on vacation in Florida . The variety of birds here is incredible.
> ...


----------



## sedwards (Dec 23, 2015)

Green Heron


Green Heron by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2015)

sedwards said:


> Green Heron



Very nice picture, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 23, 2015)

Click said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > Green Heron
> ...



For sure.

Jack


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 23, 2015)

This is the most cooperative and reliable Black-headed Gull that we have had in New York City in decades or maybe ever. They are rare here with only a handful of records per year in the state. Most records is a bird mixed in with a huge flock of Bonaparte's Gulls out at the beach. But this bird has taken up residence with the lazy local flock of Ring-billed Gulls at the Prospect Park Lake. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.

600mm, F8, ISO 400, SS 1/2000


Black-headed Gull by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2015)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, Isaac.


----------



## chauncey (Dec 23, 2015)

Two kinds...


----------



## sedwards (Dec 24, 2015)

Roseate Spoonbill


5D3_6997 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Two kinds...




Well done, chauncey. 8)


----------



## sedwards (Dec 25, 2015)

Bald Eagle close up


5D3_7254 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Dec 25, 2015)

I am sorting out old photos of a birdwatching trip to the Pantanal in Brazil in 2012. I bought a used 100-400mm to go with my old 7D. The birds were fantastic but the lens in conjunction with the 7D very disappointing (subsequently, it was far better on the 5DIII). The photos are OK for a printed photobook. The only good ones were where I could get close. The two best were of a collared hawk and a snail kite. The AF was good and I got a Harpy Eagle in flight.


----------



## chauncey (Dec 25, 2015)

> Well done, chauncey.


Thanks Click...just trying to point out the limitations that some folks place on themselves in their creation of art.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 26, 2015)

Alan, not bad at all except where more heavily cropped. Well worth having for remembrance even if they won't win any competition.

It kind of troubles me when we have to look back apologetically because of technical improvements in equipment as time passes. I think we should try to be accepting at all levels otherwise one could come to the conclusion that anything shot with film is/was garbage. We're so blessed with todays gear!

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Dec 26, 2015)

Lipkin 2 for 1



5D3_7453-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Stuart. Lovely Reflection. 


Merry Christmas


----------



## sedwards (Dec 26, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Stuart. Lovely Reflection.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas



Thank you Click and Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2015)

sedwards said:


> Thank you Click and Merry Christmas to you too




Thank you Stuart.


----------



## Alangeli (Dec 27, 2015)

​


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2015)

Very nice, Alangeli.


----------



## Alangeli (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you for all your recognition, Mr. Click !!


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Dec 27, 2015)

The whole story on this is pretty funny - only noticed the eagle after he dropped a remains of what started out as a 3lb bass on my dock 50 or so feet away.


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 27, 2015)

I love this thread. It's amazing seeing all the neat birds I had no clue existed.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 28, 2015)

Tricolor Heron


5D3_7983 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## LarryC1973 (Dec 28, 2015)

Bird Portraits. 1DX - 5d MK III - EF 500 4.0 1.4 Telconverter


----------



## GP.Masserano (Dec 28, 2015)

Another day in wetland...


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> Bird Portraits. 1DX - 5d MK III - EF 500 4.0 1.4 Telconverter



Beautiful shots, Larry. Well done.


----------



## Northbird (Dec 28, 2015)

7D MK I, 300 2.8 I + 1.4x TC II




Snowy Owls by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2015)

Lovely shot, Northbird.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Dec 29, 2015)

I photographed this Carolina Wren in Staten Island, New York on 10/30/15. Background is a natural fall foliage. Never got around to processing this image. Canon 7d2 and Sigma 150-600 C.



Carolina Wren by Isaac Grant, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Isaac.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 1, 2016)

Reddish Egret at Fort Desoto park , Florida


5D3_9021-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2016)

Beautiful. Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## Cog (Jan 2, 2016)

Happy New Year!


----------



## FEBS (Jan 2, 2016)

Cog said:


> Happy New Year!



Thx Cog.

Let's take a marvelous flight into 2016.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 2, 2016)

A Zoo shot from today. 5Diii and 300 f/2.8ii


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 3, 2016)

Some closeups of Purple Sandpipers. They were very sleepy and so I was able to get close. At the very end of a long stone jetty.

7D and 100-400mm


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, Islander.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 4, 2016)

Little Blue Heron , Sawgrass Lake Park



5D3_0027 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## candc (Jan 4, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Little Blue Heron , Sawgrass Lake Park
> 
> 
> 
> 5D3_0027 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



that's a mighty good looking heron. i like the dark colors. great shot


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Little Blue Heron , Sawgrass Lake Park



Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Jan 4, 2016)

IslanderMV said:


> Some closeups of Purple Sandpipers. They were very sleepy and so I was able to get close. At the very end of a long stone jetty.
> 
> 7D and 100-400mm


Beautiful details on these shots. Really nice.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 5, 2016)

This guy let me get close enough that 200mm was to much .
1dsIII
70-200 f4L
172mm
f7.1
1/1250
iso 100
uncropped


1DS37826-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2016)

Very nice picture, Stuart.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 5, 2016)

sedwards said:


> This guy let me get close enough that 200mm was to much .



Quite the dramatic pose..... I like it!


----------



## d4mike (Jan 5, 2016)

I was out for a walk in the dunes of Lake Michigan with my son and grandson looking for a hill to slide down when we came upon a pair of eagles in a tree.
I call this one Ninja Angel because of the way it hopped and jumped up a branch then struck a angel wing pose.


----------



## d4mike (Jan 5, 2016)

The Ninja hop jump before the pose. Pretty amazing to watch this large bird scramble up a tree the way it did.

My grandson was caught in some pickers hollering he was stuck while I'm telling him to hold on a second. 
Funny stuff.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 5, 2016)

Great Egret
Another guy that let me get pretty close. These white birds have been the hardest for me to get exposure right , i always seem to overexpose and loose all the detail in the feathers. If anyone has any pointers on getting the right exposure on white birds , please chime in.



5D3_0233-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## fabio (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello CR people!!!   hope you guys enjoy my last bird portraits... I love this extreme closeup of the short-eared owl, its just such an amazing moment to be so close of an wild animal like this!!!


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2016)

fabio said:


> Hello CR people!!!   hope you guys enjoy my last bird portraits... I love this extreme closeup of the short-eared owl, its just such an amazing moment to be so close of an wild animal like this!!!



Very nice pictures, Fabio. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 5, 2016)

fabio said:


> Hello CR people!!!   hope you guys enjoy my last bird portraits... I love this extreme closeup of the short-eared owl, its just such an amazing moment to be so close of an wild animal like this!!!



The eyes! Fantastic!


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 5, 2016)

sedwards said:


> These white birds have been the hardest for me to get exposure right , i always seem to overexpose and loose all the detail in the feathers. If anyone has any pointers on getting the right exposure on white birds , please chime in.



Not that I'd presume to give you advice, but what settings do you typically use? I have the same problem, of course, with all birds that have a lot of bright white plumage. It's like shooting a pile of fresh snow in the middle of a green forest on a bright sunny day -- seems to confuse my camera's metering. If they give you enough time, could you spot meter, then expose manually from that?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 5, 2016)

Sunbird feeding on Lion's Ear


----------



## jprusa (Jan 5, 2016)

Showing off.


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2016)

jprusa said:


> Showing off.



Nice shot.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 5, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > These white birds have been the hardest for me to get exposure right , i always seem to overexpose and loose all the detail in the feathers. If anyone has any pointers on getting the right exposure on white birds , please chime in.
> ...


I am using manual mode and i have been underexposing up to 1.5 stops for the white birds , but i still need to pull back the highlights in post. I am able to get useable shots but i was jst wondering if there was a rule of thumb for bright white subjects.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 5, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > sedwards said:
> ...


I've been underexposing by a stop and using spot metering..... and bracketing the shot.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 5, 2016)

Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Showing off.
> ...


Thanks Click.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 6, 2016)

Redtail Hawk
5DIII
400mm
f7.1
1/400
iso3200
handheld shot through a cage


5D3_0279 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2016)

Another very nice one, Stuart.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 7, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > sedwards said:
> ...


I'm also usually shooting in manual mode. When I get a new lens I usually bracket shots of some cloud to try to nail ETTR (for white) settings. I can then set up my custom shooting modes based on the lens transmission. 
e.g. 
C1 - 9 AF pt cluster, continuous high speed, ETTR-full sun
C2 - sneak mode - spot AF, quiet continuous, ETTR-full sun, 
C3 - grab-shot mode - f/10, continuous high speed, ETTR-full sun

If subject goes into full shade then I bump up my ISO usually 1 or 2 stops (but it depends on the environment), also if cloud moves overhead I bump up my ISO. 

The trickiest situation is when if it's partly cloudy with low level clouds. Then I take my ETTR exposure and look for a reasonable-sized reference (e.g. a patch of glassgrass in full sun) which I'll periodically measure with spot metering. If a proper (ETTR for white) exposure of the grass gives a +0.3Ev luminance meter reading and I measure later and my meter says -0.7 Ev then I need to compensate by bumping up my ISO 1-stop.

(EDITED: To phrase my thoughts better)


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 11, 2016)

5d3 Sigma 150-600c



_D3_9808 by nayrtk2011, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> 5d3 Sigma 150-600c



Nice picture. Well done.


----------



## PiNo (Jan 11, 2016)

Click said:


> Another very nice one, Stuart.



First time i use this forum . My birdpics on http://www.birdsinflight.be/


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2016)

PiNo said:


> First time i use this forum . My birdpics on http://www.birdsinflight.be/



Awesome. Great shots.

Welcome to CR


----------



## PiNo (Jan 11, 2016)

Click said:


> PiNo said:
> 
> 
> > First time i use this forum . My birdpics on http://www.birdsinflight.be/
> ...


Thank you !


----------



## PiNo (Jan 12, 2016)

Grey Heron catch a fish


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2016)

Very nice shot, PiNo. Well done.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 13, 2016)

A few birdies from yesterday. A subadult male goldeneye, a pleasantly surprising winter-plunge guillemot, and a winter plumage black-headed gull in the sunset blush


----------



## Isaac Grant (Jan 13, 2016)

PiNo said:


> Grey Heron catch a fish


Welcome to the forum. You captured some great action of the Gray Heron, but I think that you could have done some things to make this an even stronger shot. If I can ask, what made you choose ISO 640 for this shot? Seems like you were shooting in strong sun. Shutter speed was surely fast enough at SS 1/2500. The reason I am asking is that the whites on the neck and the lower part of the face are are too hot. For better exposure a lower ISO and some negative exposure compensation would help to tone down the highlights. This is a lesson I have learned the hard way. I live in New York and we have Great Blue Herons that are very similar to your Gray Heron. You should see how many times I missed exposure and had blown out whites on those birds. I recently posted a shot of a coot with similar issues. Very hard to get details in the blacks but not blow out the white of the beak. Just trying to be helpful and I hope it is taken that way.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 13, 2016)

One only.
-r

(edit: 5DIII, 400mm DO II, handheld, cropped slightly, out of camera jpg.)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2016)

Keep em coming Riley. Here is one of my eagles from Haida Gwaii that isn't the greatest but I like it for the context.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 14, 2016)

Went back to the same place today. Weather was better, no rain, and clear blue sky. Late afternoon, around 4 PM. So light was satisfactory. I brought along a 600EX II speedlight, 1/8 power with Better Beamer. Distance about 50 feet, below and to the side of the tree it perched on.
Another one began to take flight. Couldn't properly frame it. Sorry. Then, one more.
No editing, full frame, just reduce size for uploading.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice Riley, brought back memories. I'd be aiming and waiting for one to fly and then fatigue would set in and away he'd go when my lens was down. In another case right down over me so that not even half the bird would fit the frame. Then another time away he'd go in the opposite direction giving a useless tail shot.

Keep at it, you'll luck out.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 14, 2016)

They are unpredictable: when will they take flight? which direction?
In my case, I could see that they got ready to hop off. I know that the direction of flight is away from me because of the branches, but those did not help me one bit to be prepared for their flight. On top of that, I had to pay attention to the traffic around me, after all I was on the side of a busy road.
I have 2 more days to try out to shoot more. Tomorrow because we have to see someone in Richmond on our way just south of us, and perhaps on our return. And then Sunday, when we have to drive back to Seattle for our flight back to Virginia.
So, shall send you some if there's any decent ones.
-r


----------



## kirkcha (Jan 14, 2016)

Gila Woodpecker


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2016)

kirkcha said:


> Gila Woodpecker



Beautiful shot, Kirk.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2016)

Click said:


> kirkcha said:
> 
> 
> > Gila Woodpecker
> ...



Yes. Wish I was there instead of in the snow. Sure looks similar to our Northern Flicker.

Jack


----------



## George D. (Jan 15, 2016)

I keep returning to this thread but if the bird could portrait the photographer then we might know which lens he/she was using each time... These great samples can be of lens buying guidance to some :-\ so why not mention now on.

nb pic "properties" mostly void/gear list just fair guess.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 15, 2016)

George D. said:


> I keep returning to this thread but if the bird could portrait the photographer then we might know which lens he/she was using each time... These great samples can be of lens buying guidance to some :-\ so why not mention now on.
> 
> nb pic "properties" mostly void/gear list just fair guess.



Good point. I remember coming on stream and making the same suggestion but I gave up and stopped posting the info myself eventually. It isn't that much trouble so why don't we all start doing it.

My previous eagle was 300 2.8 II X2 III with 6D ISO 1250 F9 1/500

This one - 300 X2 1D4 ISO 800 F11 1/800 Many of my shots are 300 X2 unless they are blind shots.

Jack


----------



## George D. (Jan 15, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## kirkcha (Jan 15, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > kirkcha said:
> ...



Thanks Click and Jack. George mine was the 70-300L


----------



## lion rock (Jan 15, 2016)

These were taken at the George C. Reifel Migratory Bird Sanctuary, Vancouver, Canada.
5DIII, 400mm DO II (rented).
This lens is much sharper than I thought. Bokeh is very different than the previous one (by reputation). I shall seriously think of acquiring one.
Photos are cropped slightly, just for composition, else unedited, camera jpg.
Photo 1: distance from bird, maybe under 15 feet.
Photo 2: distance under 200 feet.
Photo 3: distance about 70 feet.
Photo 4: very close --- shot with 70-200mm f/2.8 II.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Riley,

Too close - we don't get that very often in the wild, do we.  Very nice. I think that lens won't let you be happy until you buy it! Sounds like a good holiday. Did the weather cooperate.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2016)

Very nice series, lion rock. I especially like the 3rd picture. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 15, 2016)

Jack,
GAS (big) time! My first love is still the 200-400 w/ 1.4X! I use love to be able to zoom, just like yesterday, the sun was setting over a pond. The reflection was golden color, but the 400mm just can't include the whole scenery. Didn't want to go back to the car to get the 24-70, as it was nearing closing time and the sun would be completely set by the time I get back to position. Best equipment is what is on hand --- still the best advice.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Jan 15, 2016)

Click,
Thank you for the kind words.
Just feel that the juveniles are not as majestic as the adults. Juvees are more abundant, docile and cooperative to shoot at close distance.
Thanks.
-r



Click said:


> Very nice series, lion rock. I especially like the 3rd picture. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 15, 2016)

So that's a juvenile Golden eagle??

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 15, 2016)

Jack,
No, all the ones I shot this trip are bald eagles, not golden ones.
Adult bald eagles have white head and tails. Juveniles bald eagles have feathers that are dark brown. I saw a lot of these, kind of drab. There were some young adults with white heads still interspersed with brown feathers.
The adults are simply gorgeous, but I only saw them from a more distant space, and seems like they are more shy. The one I sent you a few days ago was an adult, and about as close as I could get to on the side of the highway without stepping into the ditch. Other adults flew away when I approached to about 300 feet.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 15, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> No, all the ones I shot this trip are bald eagles, not golden ones.
> Adult bald eagles have white head and tails. Juveniles bald eagles have feathers that are dark brown. I saw a lot of these, kind of drab. There were some young adults with white heads still interspersed with brown feathers.
> The adults are simply gorgeous, but I only saw them from a more distant space, and seems like they are more shy. The one I sent you a few days ago was an adult, and about as close as I could get to on the side of the highway without stepping into the ditch. Other adults flew away when I approached to about 300 feet.
> -r



Riley, I sympathize. I spent a week and a half getting distant shots that were pretty good. Then I took advice to go to this very small weekend village at Copper Bay where the Haida fish in May (only allowed on weekends). The river empties into the bay and depending on the tide (out in this shot), it's a small river emptying out into the ocean a half mile away or it's simply an ocean bay. They string the nets when the tide is high and of course the Salmon are heading upstream at that time so they get caught in the nets. Overall I was very impressed with the work ethic of the Haida but this one fellow was a slacker and a goofball and of course in the morning he was sleeping while the birds ate his catch (they seemed happy enough . I had one distant shot showing 12 eagles. 

That Sockeye was delicious - we were given enough for a meal!

Cropped about 50%. 1D4 300 X2 ISO 800 F5.6 1/800

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't know who was happier, you or the birds with the salmon! ;D ;D ;D 8)
I may have another chance on Sunday to shoot for a brief while when we drive back to Seattle for flight out. It is now raining again, having a couple of decent sunshine.
For now, I think I have my share of bald eagles. Want to do a series of panos around Vancouver and vicinity, weather allowing. If it doesn't rain, I may shot some night shots of cityscapehere.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 16, 2016)

Inspired by Walt. 6D 300 2.8 II

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Jan 16, 2016)

Great Egret with a broken toe
Fort Desoto , Florida



5D3_8964-2 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Corydoras (Jan 16, 2016)

A flock of common redpolls eating nettle seeds.

Canon 7D Mark II + 300mm f/4


----------



## Cog (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 16, 2016)

Corydoras, that's lovely and reason for me to post a relative that sometimes hangs around my yard. Cog, also very nice.

Not sure why it's often only females that show up in the various birds that visit. Evening Grosbeak F 1D4 70-200 2.8 II X 1.4 ISO 640 F10 1/1600

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2016)

Beautiful shot, Cog.


----------



## Corydoras (Jan 16, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Corydoras, that's lovely and reason for me to post a relative that sometimes hangs around my yard.


 Thanks Jack Douglas! Your picture is also a very good one.

There is also a eurasian pygmy owl couple living not far from my home. I managed to get the first acceptably good picture of one of the two owls a bit less than three weeks ago (and this is the only picture of them so far). Unfortunately there is always quite dark in the dense bruce forest they are living so I had to use ISO 6400 to get a shutter speed of 1/200s to freeze the birds motion.


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2016)

Nice shot, Corydoras.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 16, 2016)

Corydoras,
nice shot of the owl and the poor mouse
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 16, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Corydoras,
> nice shot of the owl and the poor mouse
> -r



For sure.

Looks to me like the mouse was anything but poor before he met his demise. 

Jack


----------



## snowleo (Jan 16, 2016)

I would like to share two pictures I have taken during my trip to Botswana and Namibia 2014. Both pictures were taken at the border of the Chobe River the same day. One shows a 'Southern Carmine Bee-Eater' and the other is a 'Malachite Kingfisher'. It was very difficult to get one nice picture of this Kingfisher as I was on a boat that rocked heavily in wind and rainy weather, the tiny bird sitting on a straw moving up and down constantly. It took around 30 pics to get one nice...


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2016)

snowleo said:


> I would like to share two pictures I have taken during my trip to Botswana and Namibia 2014. Both pictures were taken at the border of the Chobe River the same day. One shows a 'Southern Carmine Bee-Eater' and the other is a 'Malachite Kingfisher'. It was very difficult to get one nice picture of this Kingfisher as I was on a boat that rocked heavily in wind and rainy weather, the tiny bird sitting on a straw moving up and down constantly. It took around 30 pics to get one nice...




Beautiful pictures of colorful birds. Well done.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm slowly coming up to speed with this set up: 7D2, 500mm f/4 with 1.4x III. I think the AFMA is just about right now. I am beginning to fully appreciate the technique required to get reasonable shots with a 700mm lens on a crop body. Fortunately this fellow was very cooperative and I was able to get a few portraits as well as a handful in flight. Quality was reduced slightly in order to get under the 5MB size limit here. From my back yard ...


----------



## Cog (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Cog. I especially like the 2nd one.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2016)

My best shot ever of a Black-crowned Night Heron, but look who has photobombed it.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2016)

Cute spot-billed pelican and a Painted Stork


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2016)

Open-bill stork and a spoonbill.

All taken so far with 5DIII + 300/2.8 + 2xTC.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey Alan, very nice. The gator crops out so no problem but cute.

Kind of miss your 300 X2 promos of late. 

Yesterday I actually contemplated selling my 300 II and getting a 100-400 II but [email protected] 2.8 kept coming back to mind to trouble me. Being able to zoom sure his benefits as I find with my 70-200.

Jack


----------



## tron (Jan 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Alan, very nice. The gator crops out so no problem but cute.
> 
> Kind of miss your 300 X2 promos of late.
> 
> ...


Jack with all due respect - this is not my business and there is always a reason for selling - it would be best if you bought the 100-400 II as a present to ... your 300 2.8 II ;D ;D ;D

The only problem (except of course for the reason of sale) will be that you will always have to decide which of the two to use... ;D


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2016)

Jack, I have been contemplating selling my 300/2.8 II for a 400 DO II. But, every time I decide to keep the 300. I think next time I go on safari etc, the 300 at f2.8 will be indispensable for dawn and dusk, and I love it at 420mm with my 7DII. I really do recommend you get the 100-400 II as an _addition_ to complement the big fat 300!


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Alan. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2016)

Tron, I am not rich and famous like Alan or Neuro. 

If I buy the 1DX II I will realistically not be able to afford any lens. Kidding aside, what I have is very close to perfectly sufficient. 11 to 400 in zooms if you include the 1.4X and 2X. 300 @2.8, 420 @ 4 and 600 @ 5.6. All very decent quality.

Talking birds here. I find the 300 X 2 to be great for hiking and in the bush I hardly ever have a need for less than 600, often more. The 1.4 X hardly ever gets used in that scenario. It's in a blind where both small and larger birds may happen to come by, alighting both closer and further, that a zoom really helps. Zoom is also very handy for BIF where framing is tricky. To illustrate, when I was shooting eagles in flight in Haida Gwaii I had the 1D4 with 300 X2. Full focus was too slow but if you pre-focus to a suspected distance and don't hit the back button until the bird is in the frame it snaps into focus virtually instantly. Not once did I go with the 1.4X because I already needed to crop a fair amount and an eagle was hardly ever bigger than the frame (it did happen though but I only missed a couple good shots).

Of course I get gas but honestly I'm very fortunate and happy to have what I have and you don't find me complaining about Canon.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2016)

Alan, you commentary is always pretty well thought out and I align with it other than limited resources coming into play. 400 DO II is very tempting but ...... Losing 2.8 is not exactly desirable for sure.

Jack


----------



## tron (Jan 19, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Tron, I am not rich and famous like Alan or Neuro.
> 
> If I buy the 1DX II I will realistically not be able to afford any lens. Kidding aside, what I have is very close to perfectly sufficient. 11 to 400 in zooms if you include the 1.4X and 2X. 300 @2.8, 420 @ 4 and 600 @ 5.6. All very decent quality.
> 
> ...


Your bird shots are very nice. Can you share your opinion of 1D4 and the AF parameters you use for BIF?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 19, 2016)

Tron, the 1D4 is a great camera if you can get it for less than a 7DII. There is nothing wrong with the AF and there are options you don't get with lower cameras. One I loved was having the active AF point lit up constantly. You can link spot exposure to any active AF point too. If you don't have to crop much, the consensus seems to be it exceeds the 7DII in IQ but it only has 16 MP so it couldn't stand up against the 6D when cropping small birds. I was really torn about selling it but since for stationary shots it couldn't compete with the 6D I was always debating which camera to have ready. The 1.3 factor was nice for getting more accuracy when placing the AF point on the eye. When cropping I didn't like to go above ISO 640 (clearly ISO 800 couldn't compete with ISO 1250 on the 6D, which is the highest I prefer to go with it)

I bought and sold at the same price so it was like a loaner that served me for my eagle shots in Haida Gwaii and convinced me I love the feel (not weight) of a 1 series camera. Thus the money goes towards a 1DX II since my friend had bought the 1DX and I had hedged thinking why not get in on the next (and hopefully significantly improved) cycle after learning the basics with the 6D. I never cursed the 6D in spite of its AF - great (little) camera for the price. I still need to learn an awful lot more but why not with a 1DX II! 

Jack


----------



## ecka (Jan 19, 2016)

IMG_6643 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## tron (Jan 19, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Tron, the 1D4 is a great camera if you can get it for less than a 7DII. There is nothing wrong with the AF and there are options you don't get with lower cameras. One I loved was having the active AF point lit up constantly. You can link spot exposure to any active AF point too. If you don't have to crop much, the consensus seems to be it exceeds the 7DII in IQ but it only has 16 MP so it couldn't stand up against the 6D when cropping small birds. I was really torn about selling it but since for stationary shots it couldn't compete with the 6D I was always debating which camera to have ready. The 1.3 factor was nice for getting more accuracy when placing the AF point on the eye. When cropping I didn't like to go above ISO 640 (clearly ISO 800 couldn't compete with ISO 1250 on the 6D, which is the highest I prefer to go with it)
> 
> I bought and sold at the same price so it was like a loaner that served me for my eagle shots in Haida Gwaii and convinced me I love the feel (not weight) of a 1 series camera. Thus the money goes towards a 1DX II since my friend had bought the 1DX and I had hedged thinking why not get in on the next (and hopefully significantly improved) cycle after learning the basics with the 6D. I never cursed the 6D in spite of its AF - great (little) camera for the price. I still need to learn an awful lot more but why not with a 1DX II!
> 
> Jack


Thanks for the info. I was wondering if you had parameterized some AF settings 
like: AI Servo tracking sensitivity, AIServo 1st/2nd image priority, AI Servo AF tracking method, AF expansion, etc. I am referring to BIF photos. 

Also is 6D that better even if it has smaller pixel density????
In that case I guess you will gain much with 1DxII even with only 22Mpixels.


----------



## ecka (Jan 19, 2016)

tron said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Tron, the 1D4 is a great camera if you can get it for less than a 7DII. There is nothing wrong with the AF and there are options you don't get with lower cameras. One I loved was having the active AF point lit up constantly. You can link spot exposure to any active AF point too. If you don't have to crop much, the consensus seems to be it exceeds the 7DII in IQ but it only has 16 MP so it couldn't stand up against the 6D when cropping small birds. I was really torn about selling it but since for stationary shots it couldn't compete with the 6D I was always debating which camera to have ready. The 1.3 factor was nice for getting more accuracy when placing the AF point on the eye. When cropping I didn't like to go above ISO 640 (clearly ISO 800 couldn't compete with ISO 1250 on the 6D, which is the highest I prefer to go with it)
> ...



I'm afraid that 20mp vs 22mp is not that much of a difference. I believe 6D is lacking some AA "butter", which makes it a very "crop capable" camera. My last picture here is 3.4mp crop from 6D shot through a dirty window and brown plastic blinds. Still looks better than a P&S cam or the 7D I used to have . The bokeh suffered a lot though.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 19, 2016)

Tron, I'm not in the league of the pros that frequent CR in offering my opinion. However, I am a particularly fussy individual when it comes to perceiving that what I'm getting isn't what it should be. I never learned the 1D4 like I should have because time was short. I changed quite a few AF settings but not the ones you're referring to. AF was great but I only had the 6D for reference. 

Higher ISOs was not a strength of the 1D4 and I often needed ISI 800 knowing that the cropped IQ that gave me would not match the 6D. Not saying it was bad. As stated, if the subject was stationary and far enough away that I'd have to crop more than 50%, I'd opt for the 6D. Even considering AF I have not regretted buying the 6D for a moment. After shooting almost all 1D4, handling the 6D was not a great thrill. I now understand why folk would say it's too small although it really isn't that bad. If cash was really tight I'd be wondering about a 6D II but 4 1/2 FPS was disappointing and even 6 would not be satisfactory for me. I'm not interested in the 7D II, in particular relative to using the 11-24 so I now *need* (ha ha) a 1DX II.

2/20 is 1/10 and I guess we call that 10%. Comparing to 18 MP it's closer to 20% and that is worthy in my eyes. My friend and I compared our 6D - 1DX shots and my 6D wasn't far behind, often equal. So for 1D to go from 18 to 22, to me that's pretty worthwhile, especially when you're on the edge of good/great.

Putting ego aside I feel that most of my shots are good but I'm of the opinion that slightly more MPs *will* make a bigger difference than the numbers themselves suggest.

Jack


----------



## stein (Jan 19, 2016)

Spotted redhank, Northern Norway
5DIII 300/2,8L IS 420mm
https://500px.com/photo/132925775/20150621-sni-2829-jpg-by-stein-nilsen?ctx_page=3&from=user&user_id=14924757


----------



## kaswindell (Jan 19, 2016)

stein said:


> Spotted redhank, Northern Norway
> 5DIII 300/2,8L IS 420mm



nice shot!


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2016)

stein said:


> Spotted redhank, Northern Norway
> 5DIII 300/2,8L IS 420mm



Beautiful shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2016)

Click said:


> stein said:
> 
> 
> > Spotted redhank, Northern Norway
> ...



And cool looking bird!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Jan 20, 2016)

A bunch of waders in the desert (near water, though):


----------



## kaswindell (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice series Cog


----------



## tron (Jan 20, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Tron, I'm not in the league of the pros that frequent CR in offering my opinion. However, I am a particularly fussy individual when it comes to perceiving that what I'm getting isn't what it should be. I never learned the 1D4 like I should have because time was short. I changed quite a few AF settings but not the ones you're referring to. AF was great but I only had the 6D for reference.
> 
> Higher ISOs was not a strength of the 1D4 and I often needed ISI 800 knowing that the cropped IQ that gave me would not match the 6D. Not saying it was bad. As stated, if the subject was stationary and far enough away that I'd have to crop more than 50%, I'd opt for the 6D. Even considering AF I have not regretted buying the 6D for a moment. After shooting almost all 1D4, handling the 6D was not a great thrill. I now understand why folk would say it's too small although it really isn't that bad. If cash was really tight I'd be wondering about a 6D II but 4 1/2 FPS was disappointing and even 6 would not be satisfactory for me. I'm not interested in the 7D II, in particular relative to using the 11-24 so I now *need* (ha ha) a 1DX II.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your insight. I too wait for 1DxII since it seems a super upgrade for my 5D3 (Same number of Mpixels, better everything else?)


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2016)

Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Jan 20, 2016)

*Kaswindell, Click*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2016)

Tron, there is no doubt it would be a little harder for me to go 1DX II if I had sprung for the 5D3 initially. I was so ignorant of so much about DSLRs at that time, so my lower cost 6D choice was a wise one in my case since I suspected I'd eventually want to step up. Often stated on CR, it's what works for you that counts. 

It's contributing/sharing that gives purpose to life, so I try to do my part. 

Jack


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 20, 2016)

This little lady showed up on my bird bath last weekend when I was shooting by our feeder. I really liked how the background and her body were similar in color. Shot with 60D + 100-400 Mk II.


----------



## tron (Jan 20, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Tron, there is no doubt it would be a little harder for me to go 1DX II if I had sprung for the 5D3 initially. I was so ignorant of so much about DSLRs at that time, so my lower cost 6D choice was a wise one in my case since I suspected I'd eventually want to step up. Often stated on CR, it's what works for you that counts.
> 
> It's contributing/sharing that gives purpose to life, so I try to do my part.
> 
> Jack


I understand your choice of 6D. It is a great value for money. I had a 5D3 and I was torn between a 6D and a second 5D3. I knew that for landscape astrophotography 6D was a tad better but since I liked other type of photos too and I was tired of constant lens change I got a similar (5D3) camera. That way Murphy's Law was restricted. There was never a need to swap bodies when I needed to focus using off center points when the 5D3 had the 'wrong' lens. ;D

Of course there there were minor implications of Murphy's Law when I was carrying a 3rd lens with me but a lens change was easier to handle than a camera/lens swap ;D


----------



## sedwards (Jan 23, 2016)

1DS37906-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2016)

Beautiful picture, Stuart. I really like this one.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Jan 24, 2016)

These were taken this afternoon near St Pete, FL. 40MPH gusts.


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice captures, Larry.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 24, 2016)

A few small birds from last weekend, all 7DII + 100-400mm II @ 400mm, f/5.6.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 24, 2016)

Including some tits.


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2016)

Very nice series, Alan. I especially like the 2nd picture. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 24, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Alan. I especially like the 2nd picture. Well done.



Every reason to be pleased with your combination.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks click and Jack. My equipment might not be the very best, but it's good enough.


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Thanks click and Jack. My equipment might not be the very best, but it's good enough.



It's the man behind the camera that counts.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 24, 2016)

there are not as many species to choose from during the winter months but there are still some nice ones waiting to get their pic taken
American Tree Sparrow


1DS38388-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

House Finch


1DS38358-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2016)

Beautiful. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice photos!


----------



## steven kessel (Jan 25, 2016)

Heres' something a bit different, a juvenile Crested Caracara, photographed down here in southeastern Arizona. This bird is common in Mexico and points south but show up only in a few isolated venues in the U.S.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 25, 2016)

Very sweet shot Steven!

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Jan 26, 2016)

love that caracara Steven !
here are a couple i got yesterday


1DS38454 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


1DS38249 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, Stuart. 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2016)

steven kessel said:


> Heres' something a bit different, a juvenile Crested Caracara, photographed down here in southeastern Arizona. This bird is common in Mexico and points south but show up only in a few isolated venues in the U.S.


Great Image Steven! I'm getting ready to go track some down in Central Florida. They're not plentiful but I've got a lead on some recent sightings... ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2016)

On Haida Gwaii, there are the Eagle and the Raven clans. Seems I've neglected the Ravens. The Ravens don't put up with any nonsense from the Eagles and are often seen in pursuit. Of course they do keep their distance. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 28, 2016)

An observation, maybe already well known by at least some of you. Shooting at 1/2000th there is still head movement very visible in this little redpoll (catch light -eye). 100% crop, 420mm 6D. Quite amazing.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 28, 2016)

And here is a better version. And nutty wanted to be included too! Good lighting today. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 28, 2016)

Forgot to mention: 6D 300 2.8 II X1.4 III M 1600th F9 ISO 1000 Some off camera fill flash.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2016)

Beautiful shots, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks click; the models were more than willing yesterday and it was +6C here in Alberta at my place - this is January isn't it?!  However there is a shortage of models of other colors! 

And I've allowed CR to drag me down into this 1DX II speculation pit, wasting time instead of accomplishing something!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2016)

It's amazing to see how warm the temperature is here too. They're forecasting rain this weekend.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 29, 2016)

very nice Jack. i like the redpoll , i have never seen one of those here yet


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2016)

A very differently coloured mallard duck..... there are lots of them hanging around an open spot on the river....


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Don.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2016)

sedwards said:


> very nice Jack. i like the redpoll , i have never seen one of those here yet



Thanks. I generally feel hard done by but now I have a bird someone else doesn't!  They come in flocks with the speed of lightening and will fly down together if you've scattered seeds on the ground. They don't prefer feeders. Really sweet little birds like the Chickadees. Speaking of Chickadees, I swear I have 100's.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> A very differently coloured mallard duck..... there are lots of them hanging around an open spot on the river....



Very nice Don. Looks like a good feed. In the 60's my uncle used to bring us ducks and geese that fed on the grain fields up at Grand Prairie, Alberta and they were delicious. I never had to pluck/clean them though. 

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 29, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > A very differently coloured mallard duck..... there are lots of them hanging around an open spot on the river....
> ...


There are lots of corn fields across the bay from me and it has become a regular stop for migrating geese and ducks. In the fall we get thousands (tens of thousands?) of geese stopping by to eat the spilled seeds after harvesting and spend the nights here on the water....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2016)

What do they call it - cacophony? 

Jack


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 30, 2016)

*A cooperative Bluebird*

This little bird is normally skittish, but today he let me photograph him long enough to get one shot acceptably focused. This is a simple crop. Gear: 7D2 and 500mm f/4 with 2x III.


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: A cooperative Bluebird*



JMZawodny said:


> This little bird is normally skittish, but today he let me photograph him long enough to get one shot acceptably focused. This is a simple crop. Gear: 7D2 and 500mm f/4 with 2x III.




Lovely shot.


----------



## LSeries (Jan 30, 2016)

Black-throated Loons by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2016)

Beautiful birds. Very nice shot, LSeries.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2016)

Love the previous shots but the blue boy is dearer to my heart.

Jack


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 31, 2016)

*Another Bluebird *

I was fortunate enough to get one of these guys to pose again for me. This time I had the 7D2 and the 500mm F/4 without the 2x. He was about twice as close so the scale is about the same. Quite a bit more detail in this shot and the focus was a lot more decisive without the 2x.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: Another Bluebird *



JMZawodny said:


> I was fortunate enough to get one of these guys to pose again for me. This time I had the 7D2 and the 500mm F/4 without the 2x. He was about twice as close so the scale is about the same. Quite a bit more detail in this shot and the focus was a lot more decisive without the 2x.



Right on!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2016)

Lovely detail.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> And here is a better version. And nutty wanted to be included too! Good lighting today.
> 
> Jack



Great shots Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Alan, I'm trying not to let you down! 

It sure helps when the models cooperate like this one on Thursday. Don't we all wish we lived in a rain forest, at least for the birds.

Jack


----------



## TheJock (Jan 31, 2016)

Cog said:


>


Lovely photo Cog, these guys are leaving Dubai in droves this morning, as I was going over the Garhoud Bridge there was, what could only be described as a swarm!!


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2016)

+1 That's a very nice picture, well done, Cog.


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Alan, I'm trying not to let you down!
> 
> It sure helps when the models cooperate like this one on Thursday. Don't we all wish we lived in a rain forest, at least for the birds.
> 
> Jack




Lovely.  Nicely done, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Click. Are considering the 1DX II?

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2016)

Well, yes and no. I don't need GPS and I don't care about 4k. I'll wait a bit to get more information to make up my mind.

How about you?


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2016)

I must admit I have GAS for a 1DX2. Great Stone Plover and Large Pied Wagtail, both with the 300/2.8 II + 2xTCIII f/5.6 on my 2012 vintage 5DIII.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2016)

A couple of opportunistic shots. The quality isn't terribly good as each bird is only 800-900 pixels long, and they were taken with some difficulty, but they are a nice record for me of of a Purple Sunbird and a Purple-rumped Sunbird taken on a hike with the 100-400mm II on a 7DII.


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2016)

Lovely series, Alan. I especially like the first picture.

Well done, Sir.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2016)

Alan and Click. My wife is pushing so hard that I'm afraid I'll just have to get the beast. Just not in pre-order hurry (my choice). Now the price may not drop but at least I'll be aware of possible early run issues.

After this camera, times will be lean for me. Maybe a third EX600-RT and not much more. Hopefully I can avoid GAS relative to the 100-400.

Jack


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan and Click. My wife is pushing so hard that I'm afraid I'll just have to get the beast. Just not in pre-order hurry (my choice). Now the price may not drop but at least I'll be aware of possible early run issues.
> 
> After this camera, times will be lean for me. Maybe a third EX600-RT and not much more. Hopefully I can avoid GAS relative to the 100-400.
> 
> Jack



I'm pretty much in the same boat, Jack. I like what I see in the way of 1Dx2 rumors, but I'll certainly wait to read what actual users think. I'd also like to see what the 5D4 has to offer. Life is too short, so I suspect I'll end up with the 1Dx2.


----------



## sedwards (Feb 1, 2016)

5D3_8362 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2016)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 1, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture. Well done, Stuart.



One sweet bird, cute as a chickadee. Come to think of it, the little tit type birds just have character. Very nice feel to the shot.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Feb 1, 2016)

*Click, Jack Douglas, Stewart K *
Thank you, guys!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 1, 2016)

This is just a joke so don't get annoyed, for Alan. Seems I had a bit too much lens.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 1, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> This is just a joke so don't get annoyed, for Alan. Seems I had a bit too much lens.
> 
> Jack



Well, what can I say? How about: Amazingly fine detail? Or: Get yourself the 100-400mm II so you can zoom out? Or: Choose chickadees or humming birds if you are that close?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 1, 2016)

I like the zoom idea the best! Perhaps the 11-24 could work if he'd be willing to pose. Maybe something like this but with better lighting of course. On second thought the beak wouldn't allow me to get close enough or what if he saw a competing male staring at him. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 1, 2016)

Call that a beak? Here's 600mm of beak.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 1, 2016)

Splendid Spoonbill. Thanks for sharing the photo. Geek that I am, I have to wonder about the structure of the beak, specifically, how it achieves strength and lightness. Imagine having that thing hanging off your face.....


----------



## CTJohn (Feb 1, 2016)

Everglades Great Egret. 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM.


----------



## CTJohn (Feb 1, 2016)

Osprey, nest building in the Everglades.

7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2016)

Very nice series, CTJohn. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 1, 2016)

Lovely recent pics. I can almost feel myself there enjoying the moment and these are special moments. I don't think the public appreciates how soothing to the soul an experience like this can be. 

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Feb 2, 2016)

i have been seeing this little guy quite regularly for the past few weekends but i just found out they a very rare here in the winter.
Carolina Wren


1DS38365 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2016)

Super sweet, lovely break from 1DX II stuff!

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2016)

sedwards said:


> i have been seeing this little guy quite regularly for the past few weekends but i just found out they a very rare here in the winter.
> Carolina Wren



That's a very nice shot, sedwards.


----------



## Cog (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Cog (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Cog (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Cog (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2016)

Great series, Cog. 8) Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Great series, Cog. 8) Beautiful pictures.



+1 

I'd rather be by water than snow right now but spring is coming.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2016)

sedwards,
Very shy birds, a really cute creature, and the song is just so nice, I like them very much. Nice photo!
-r



sedwards said:


> i have been seeing this little guy quite regularly for the past few weekends but i just found out they a very rare here in the winter.
> Carolina Wren on Flickr


----------



## Cog (Feb 2, 2016)

*Click, Jack Douglas*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## Cog (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2016)

Lovely light. Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2016)

Do you have to keep torturing me with lovely birds by water! 

Jack


----------



## Alwin (Feb 4, 2016)

A short eared owl in the north of Germany, close to the coast.

Alwin


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2016)

Alwin said:


> A short eared owl in the north of Germany, close to the coast.
> 
> Alwin



I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 4, 2016)

Wire-tail Swallow. The bird is tiny and was far way, occupying only about 600x600 px. But the 300/2.8 II + 1.4xTC gives very sharp images on the 7DII. It tempts me to get the 400 DO II, but I am resisting.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2016)

Love the owl, swallow too.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2016)

Haven't shot anything new but I don't think I posted this from May before.

6D 300 X1.4 ISO 4000 I don't like shooting this high in ISO but ....

Jack


----------



## applecider (Feb 6, 2016)

My most accessible bird subjects in mid winter Portland are the fed hummingbirds. With a three flash setup near the feeder I manage to nail them around sunset to dark. I'm using a 300+1.4exiii for 420mm and at 1/5000-1/6500 sec and f 8-10 T ISO 1000-1250. Here's a good representative shot. And yes the little bit of feeder could be edited out , but it is the current reality.


----------



## applecider (Feb 6, 2016)

Another hummer. Note the pin feathers (new feathers coming in look like porcupine quills). This boy should have a wonderful gorget when it fills in.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 6, 2016)

Bufflehead hen.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Haven't shot anything new but I don't think I posted this from May before.
> 
> 6D 300 X1.4 ISO 4000 I don't like shooting this high in ISO but ....
> 
> Jack



Beautiful shot, Jack. Well done.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2016)

Lovely series, applecider. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Bufflehead hen.



Very nice picture, Charles. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Feb 6, 2016)

Canon 7D Mii + 400mm








Canon 7D Mii + 400mm + Extender 1.4x


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2016)

Very nice series, Cog. I especially like the first and last picture.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 6, 2016)

Click said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Bufflehead hen.
> ...



Thank you Click.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 7, 2016)

Having a bit of trouble with one of my 100-400mm IIs. It gives much sharper images using silent shutter on the 7DII, I found out this morning. This nuthatch I took this afternoon using the silent shutter mode.


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2016)

Nice picture, Alan.



Less vibration with the silent shutter?


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 7, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Bufflehead hen.


Very nice.... the framing and the darkness works well....


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 7, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Having a bit of trouble with one of my 100-400mm IIs. It gives much sharper images using silent shutter on the 7DII, I found out this morning. This nuthatch I took this afternoon using the silent shutter mode.


I find the camera does not vibrate as much when you use the silent shutter mode, I use it as my default. I'm guessing here, but I think it is because it moves the mirror slower....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 8, 2016)

Wondering if this vibration has ever been noted with the 1DX?

Jack


----------



## Grant (Feb 8, 2016)

I am still learning and I am working more on birds in flight, but here is my backyard buddy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 8, 2016)

Great colorful buddy to have!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Feb 8, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Cog. I especially like the first and last picture.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Grant (Feb 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Great colorful buddy to have!
> 
> Jack



Howdy Jack -- Yes -- I feel lucky to have him in our yard!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 8, 2016)

Cog said:


> Canon 7D Mii + 400mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very beautiful photos!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 8, 2016)

Alwin said:


> A short eared owl in the north of Germany, close to the coast.
> 
> Alwin



Beautiful!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 8, 2016)

CTJohn said:


> Osprey, nest building in the Everglades.
> 
> 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM



It looks like the Florida Ospreys have more color than the ones in the Pacific Northwest. Very nice photos!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 8, 2016)

sedwards said:


> i have been seeing this little guy quite regularly for the past few weekends but i just found out they a very rare here in the winter.
> Carolina Wren
> 
> 
> 1DS38365 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



Beautiful little guy!


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 8, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Wire-tail Swallow. The bird is tiny and was far way, occupying only about 600x600 px. But the 300/2.8 II + 1.4xTC gives very sharp images on the 7DII. It tempts me to get the 400 DO II, but I am resisting.



Great job AlanF. Beautiful bird! WE have some swallows here in Nevada but I can never catch them perching.


----------



## CTJohn (Feb 8, 2016)

Cog said:


> Canon 7D Mii + 400mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! Where were these shot? I'd love to find flamingos in the wild.


----------



## CTJohn (Feb 8, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Osprey, nest building in the Everglades.
> ...


Thanks CanonFanBoy. They are beautiful birds. This pair had their nest and chick wiped out by heavy winds a few weeks earlier. The nest re-build is about 200 yards from the original site.


----------



## Cog (Feb 8, 2016)

*CanonFanBoy, CTJohn*
Thank you!
Shot in Qatar. The pics are geotagged. If you click on them, you'll be directed to the Flickr page and will be able to see location.


----------



## Al Chemist (Feb 8, 2016)

This is an older shot of a swan by the Boise River in Idaho. I got fairly close using the 70-300L on a 7D.


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2016)

Al Chemist said:


> This is an older shot of a swan by the Boise River in Idaho. I got fairly close using the 70-300L on a 7D.




Nice shot. Well done, Al Chemist.


----------



## Al Chemist (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you Click, you are always very encouraging!


----------



## snowleo (Feb 10, 2016)

I love those rose coloured flamingos as well. I'm happy to live close to a zoo where they have a flock of them. This allows me to take portrait pictures of them. I have also been to the Camargue (a well known place in southern France) that is situated at the delta of the Rhone river west of Marseille. This place is a regional nature reserve and home to thousands of flamingos. Especially in the morning and evening the fly by as they move from their feeding grounds to their sleeping grounds. 

The first 5 pictures are taken in the zoo in Basel / Switzerland with the old 7D and the Tamron 150-600, which is working fine with that camera. The 2 last ones are shot in the Camargue (7D with 70-300 L - no 150-600 available at that time). I will post some BIF photos in the BIF forum page.

The Tamron 150-600 is not really working well on my new 7D MkII. In combination with the 5D III it's perfect except in humid weather conditions. The Tamron doesn't like not even one tiny littly rain drop at all.


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice pictures, snowleo. I especially like the 6th one. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 10, 2016)

Very nice shots and commentary of a beautiful/not so beautiful bird. The baby is adorable. The variation in birds is mind boggling.

Jack


----------



## Northbird (Feb 10, 2016)

Canon 7D II 600 II 




Hooded merganser (Lophodytes cucullatus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2016)

Lovely shot, Northbird. Nicely done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 10, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, Northbird. Nicely done.



+1 So where do you models get there hair done?

Jack


----------



## Northbird (Feb 10, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely shot, Northbird. Nicely done.
> ...



Wouldn't recommend her to anyone LoL.


----------



## applecider (Feb 11, 2016)

An acorn woodpecker. Comical looking birds who store nuts in holes in trees for the winter. One of them, after this picture, rearranged his storage options. 
Images selected to show a bit of the storage tree a multi-holed almost cactus looking skeleton.

First at iso 1000 f6.3 320 of sec. Most shot with a 500/4 ii with 1.4ex. This was in mostly overcast conditions.


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice shots, applecider. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 11, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice shots, applecider. I especially like the second one.



Love em and thanks for the commentary. Maybe they evolved from squirrels. My Downies will take the sunflower seeds to a tree crack and place them so they can hammer them open, same with chickadees but that's nothing compared to your guy!

Jack


----------



## applecider (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks Click Jack

There are a bunch of solar panels going up around the slough where this colony of acorn woodpeckers lives. The oaks are safe but I worry that the critical habitat size needed will be negatively impacted. On the other hand the panels will be surrounded by chain link so that area will be denied to people so maybe that is a plus. I don't like chain link in my bird photos generally. One thing I don't understand about the whole acorn in tree storage is how the woodpeckers keep the squirrels out I've not seen them interacting.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
I'd hate to see a chickadee jammed in a crack and hammered open by a woodpecker. ;D ;D 
Just have to love messing with words. Sorry couldn't resist. 
Yes I know glass houses stones etc, feel free to return the favour at some point. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> My Downies will take the sunflower seeds to a tree crack and place them so they can hammer them open, same with chickadees but that's nothing compared to your guy!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 12, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> I'd hate to see a chickadee jammed in a crack and hammered open by a woodpecker. ;D ;D
> Just have to love messing with words. Sorry couldn't resist.
> Yes I know glass houses stones etc, feel free to return the favour at some point.
> ...



I refuse to take life too seriously. I do witness a pecking order observing birds and it's not entirely due to their size but I've yet to see a Downy physically manhandle a chickadee. They generally leave too quickly.

Jack


----------



## LarryC1973 (Feb 12, 2016)

Taken this afternoon in my back yard


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2016)

Very nice shots, Larry. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 12, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Larry. Well done.



For sure! What's the Bluejay eating?

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi Larry. 
Wow, colours, detail, stunning. Thanks for sharing and keeping the standard set so high for us to aim for! 

Cheers, Graham. 



LarryC1973 said:


> Taken this afternoon in my back yard


----------



## rpt (Feb 13, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Larry.
> Wow, colours, detail, stunning. Thanks for sharing and keeping the standard set so high for us to aim for!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


+1

Lovely!


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 13, 2016)

Shot from this evening. Sigma 150-600C at 600mm on 7D.

Handheld
1/125
f 6.3
ISO 1600


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, Ryananthony.


----------



## rpt (Feb 13, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, Ryananthony.


+1

I love the reflection.


----------



## hhkd (Feb 13, 2016)

Everyone in this thread blows me away, these photos are awesome. Very inspirational. I got my 60D in 2013, my first camera that wasn't part of a phone. This site has given me the drive to keep improving, thank you all. 

This is a shot I took last winter. The windchill was -4 (Fahrenheit) this morning so it made me think of this. 
The bird was sitting on my deck. I spent about 5 minutes slowly opening the backdoor, laid on the ground (inside) and got several shots before it flew off. This is the only one that came out decent. 


Tufted Titmouse by Hashim D, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 14, 2016)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely. Nicely done, Ryananthony.
> ...



I also like the feeling of this shot!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 14, 2016)

hhkd said:


> Everyone in this thread blows me away, these photos are awesome. Very inspirational. I got my 60D in 2013, my first camera that wasn't part of a phone. This site has given me the drive to keep improving, thank you all.
> 
> This is a shot I took last winter. The windchill was -4 (Fahrenheit) this morning so it made me think of this.
> The bird was sitting on my deck. I spent about 5 minutes slowly opening the backdoor, laid on the ground (inside) and got several shots before it flew off. This is the only one that came out decent.
> ...



Looking good, keep it up and it'll grow on you significantly. I know after 3 years what has happened to me, especially after getting the 6D. Now I want more.

Jack


----------



## Mistkäfer (Feb 14, 2016)

Erithacus rubecula

I love these little Birds.


----------



## MarCath (Feb 14, 2016)

Jeune héron bihoreau
7D2 800mm 250 iso 1/800 à f8


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2016)

MarCath said:


> Jeune héron bihoreau
> 7D2 800mm 250 iso 1/800 à f8



Nice picture....And welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2016)

Mistkäfer said:


> Erithacus rubecula
> 
> I love these little Birds.




Very nice shot, Mistkäfer. Lovely little bird.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 14, 2016)

Very nice shots guys. That little guy does look lovable. For me he's sweet in much the same way as the Downy when he's all fluffed up on a -30C day.

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Feb 14, 2016)

I decided to bundle up and head out in the cold this morning. The temp was -14f and with the wind felt like -35f. It turns out the birds can tolerate a lot more cold than me , I only lasted 2 hours before the sting of the wind got the best of me. I did manage to get a few nice shots but I learned 1 very important thing today,
I really really really miss Florida lol.


1DS38533-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


1DS38540-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, Stuart.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Feb 14, 2016)

These were taken yesterday. I have refined the use of bird calls with my iPhone and MegaBoom bluetooth speaker. I'm able to call in whatever species I'm targeting, and then I am able to make them take flight by playing either a food source sound, or predator sound. I repeat this process until I have the exact image I'm looking for. If you have not tried calling your subjects in, you might consider giving it a try.


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2016)

Great shots. Well done, Larry.


----------



## hhkd (Feb 15, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Looking good, keep it up and it'll grow on you significantly. I know after 3 years what has happened to me, especially after getting the 6D. Now I want more.
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack. The 6D is very tempting at it's current price point. I'm not sure what would be better for me once I maximize the potential of my current set up which is a 60D and 70-300 non-L, I'm leaning towards a 100-400II & 80D, or the same lens with a 6D. I'm not sure which would be better for me. 

Sedwards, love the cardinal. It's our state bird and one of my favorites.

LarryC1973, very impressive. The poses are great. 

Eastern blue bird:


Eastern Bluebird by Hashim D, on Flickr

Eastern King Bird (I think):


Eastern Kingbird by Hashim D, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, hhkd. I especially like the first one. Lovely light.


----------



## hhkd (Feb 15, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, hhkd. I especially like the first one. Lovely light.



Thanks, Click!


----------



## TheJock (Feb 15, 2016)

LarryC1973 said:


> These were taken yesterday. I have refined the use of bird calls with my iPhone and MegaBoom bluetooth speaker. I'm able to call in whatever species I'm targeting...


Larry these shots are awesome, and I’m intrigued, where do you source the bird calls from? is there an iPhone app?
This would be incredibly useful on my Big Day on May 14th!!!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 15, 2016)

The last few posts are super. I've also heard about calling birds via a birder friend so I really must try this!

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Feb 17, 2016)

5D3_8406 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2016)

Lovely shot.  Well done, Stuart.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 18, 2016)

Splendid shots, LarryC. I can almost taste the grub..... ;D


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 18, 2016)

I had an enjoyable afternoon today taking pics in the yard.


----------



## Cog (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2016)

That's a very nice shot, Cog. Well done.


----------



## Werz (Feb 19, 2016)

Northern saw-whet owl




Waking up by Dominic Marcoux, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2016)

Werz said:


> Northern saw-whet owl



Nicely done, Werz.


----------



## Werz (Feb 19, 2016)

Click said:


> Werz said:
> 
> 
> > Northern saw-whet owl
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## digigal (Feb 19, 2016)

Werz said:


> Northern saw-whet owl
> 
> Georgeous owl! Where did you get it?
> Catherine


----------



## digigal (Feb 19, 2016)

Snowy Egret


----------



## Werz (Feb 19, 2016)

digigal said:


> Werz said:
> 
> 
> > Northern saw-whet owl
> ...


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2016)

digigal said:


> Snowy Egret



Nice shot, digital.


----------



## Cog (Feb 19, 2016)

Click said:


> That's a very nice shot, Cog. Well done.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## NancyP (Feb 19, 2016)

He's got to look good for the lady egrets!


----------



## sedwards (Feb 20, 2016)

Dark-eyed Junko


5D3_8708 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 20, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Dark-eyed Junko



Nice! One of my favorite little birds.


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2016)

Beautiful picture, Stuart. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 20, 2016)

My little girl came by recently to pose for me. A little different view this time but same old (actually young) WP.

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2016)

Very nice picture, Jack.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice! Very cooperative creature. You did beautifully, Jack!
-r


----------



## AlanF (Feb 20, 2016)

I haven't looked for the last week. What a run of fabulous photos I missed. Well done everyone!


----------



## J.R. (Feb 20, 2016)

Back in photography and at CR after a lengthy sabbatical. 

Took this earlier this week with the 7D2 and the 100-400 II. Image cropped mostly because the bird (Ashy Prinia) is extremely small.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 20, 2016)

This is what he normally looks like side on. The earlier photo gives a completely "are you checking me out?" look.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 20, 2016)

This one here is a Black Bulbul.


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2016)

Very nice series, I especially like the last picture.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 20, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, I especially like the last picture.



Thanks Click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 20, 2016)

Always nice to view this thread to see nice shots of many different birds. Thanks to all. This must be one of the nicest mannered threads on the whole internet! ;D

I only hire the best models and pay a high price. Unfortunately there aren't too many available in my area.  

I now mix/cook my own suet mix to prevent me from going broke. Those big guys eat a lot, 

Jack


----------



## applecider (Feb 21, 2016)

Anna's hummingbird a male in his prime, a breeding female, and a young male. The older male defends his feeder but lets his chosen females and sometimes the young male drink. I got to see the male and female breeding, but they were too fast for me to reset settings and capture them. It was all done in the air.

Jack BTW I like your pecker pictures , maybe someone should start a thread, or not.  Say that five times fast.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks applecider,

I'm afraid I can't compete with those closeups! It's nice to have birds that will stop by to pose and not be too afraid. Hummers seem to not be bothered like some birds. Guess with their speed what's to worry.

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nice series, applecider.


----------



## dolina (Feb 21, 2016)

White-browed Shama (Copsychus luzoniensis) by alabang, on Flickr

The white-browed shama (Copsychus luzoniensis) is a species of bird in the family Muscicapidae. It is endemic to the Philippines. C. l. superciliaris, the Visayan Shama, is sometimes considered a distinct species.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White-browed_shama

Location: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do%C3%B1a_Remedios_Trinidad,_Bulacan

Settings: 1/80 f/8.0 85mm ISO 1250

No crop.


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice picture, Paolo.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 21, 2016)

One of the kids at the 'pool' last weekend. Juvenile Surf Scoter. Now if only all my subjects could be appear happy.


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2016)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, ERHP.


----------



## jnrose24 (Feb 22, 2016)

One from this weekend..a great crested flycatcher that posed, and displayed his fly catching abilities for a group of birdwatchers..


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 22, 2016)

*Long-tailed tailed Duck*

This time of year the long-tails are all offshore, This one was chasing something in about a foot of water. Pretty ironic seeing long-tails are one of the world's deepest diving ducks.

Very difficult location.
7D and 100-400mm


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2016)

Great shot, Jeff.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 22, 2016)

jnrose24 said:


> One from this weekend..a great crested flycatcher that posed, and displayed his fly catching abilities for a group of birdwatchers..



What a sweet bird - nice shot.

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2016)

jnrose24 said:


> One from this weekend..a great crested flycatcher that posed, and displayed his fly catching abilities for a group of birdwatchers..



Very nice picture, jnrose24.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 22, 2016)

Nobody goes out with a 6D and a 50mm lens to shoot birds. But that's what I had down at the shore when this big elegant egret lands 2 feet from me and poses while I took a dozen shots of him from every angle.
Taken at Venice, Florida.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 22, 2016)

kodakrome said:


> Nobody goes out with a 6D and a 50mm lens to shoot birds. But that's what I had down at the shore when this big elegant egret lands 2 feet from me and poses while I took a dozen shots of him from every angle.
> Taken at Venice, Florida.



I can feel the goosebumps of that situation! Very nice.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody goes out with a 6D and a 50mm lens to shoot birds. But that's what I had down at the shore when this big elegant egret lands 2 feet from me and poses while I took a dozen shots of him from every angle.
> ...



Thanks! I'm not expecting to get that kind of luck again.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 23, 2016)

kodakrome said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > kodakrome said:
> ...



Exactly what happened to me out shooting birds at the slough. A baby muskrat came out of the water about 4' from me and proceeded to sit and eat bull-rushes as I carefully shifted my aim to him. So it may happen again, you never know.

A bird forum but I'll break the rules (again).  Is that OK Click? :-\

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> A bird forum but I'll break the rules (again).  Is that OK Click? :-\
> 
> Jack



Of course Jack.  


The baby muskrat is so cute. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 23, 2016)

Phew, I was holding my breath! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2016)

You should know me better than that. 

;D


----------



## sedwards (Feb 23, 2016)

Bald Eagle by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2016)

Very nice picture, Stuart. Well done.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 24, 2016)

Snowy egret - 55-250 STM lens
I think he saw me.


----------



## Camera nut (Feb 25, 2016)

An eagle landed on the ice right next to shore and, surprisingly, I could get to about 20 feet away by moving SOOO slowly.


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2016)

Camera nut said:


> An eagle landed on the ice right next to shore and, surprisingly, I could get to about 20 feet away by moving SOOO slowly.




Beautiful shot,Camera nut. Nicely done.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 25, 2016)

Sandhill Crane from back when the weather was nicer.




_YAN4822 2 (1) by nayrtk2011, on Flickr


----------



## icassell (Feb 25, 2016)

Brown Pelican
La Jolla, CA


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice picture, icassell.


----------



## dolina (Feb 25, 2016)

Very nice image icassell ryan




Magnificent Sunbird (Aethopyga magnifica) by alabang, on Flickr

The magnificent sunbird (Aethopyga magnifica) is a species of bird in the sunbird family which feed largely on nectar, although they will also take insects, especially when feeding young. Flight is fast and direct on their short wings. Most species can take nectar by hovering like a hummingbird, but usually perch to feed most of the time. It is endemic to the Philippines, and was once considered a subspecies of the crimson sunbird.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnificent_sunbird

Location: http://mambukalresort.negros-occ.gov.ph/

Settings: 1/500 f/5.6 800mm ISO 2500


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2016)

Beautiful. Well done, Paolo.


----------



## dolina (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks Click




White-browed Shama (Copsychus luzoniensis) by alabang, on Flickr

The white-browed shama (Copsychus luzoniensis) is a species of bird in the family Muscicapidae. It is endemic to the Philippines. C. l. superciliaris, the Visayan Shama, is sometimes considered a distinct species.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White-browed_shama

Location: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do%C3%B1a_Remedios_Trinidad,_Bulacan

Settings: 1/80 f/6.3 800mm ISO 1250


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2016)

Another very nice shot. Well done Paolo.


----------



## dolina (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks click!


----------



## sedwards (Feb 28, 2016)

Downy Woodpecker.

5D3_9147 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Downy Woodpecker.



Beautiful shot. Well done Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 28, 2016)

Enjoying recent shots as usual and wishing I could visit some other countries! Maybe one day.

Jack


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 28, 2016)

Group portrait of waxwings having an ice bath... For bird lovers: there are 13 birds here, 12 Bohemian waxwings and one Cedar waxwing. FIND THE INTRUDER!!! As a reward, an additional photo will be posted. It was such a wonderful sight to see them bathing in freshly melted snow. The first time that 400 mm lens turned too long, did not want to back up and scare them.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 28, 2016)

Interesting - that's exactly what I ran into watering my skating rink 2 years ago. They were dying for a drink after gorging on Mountain Ash berries. Great catch, I share the feeling. High ISO was my enemy.

Jack


----------



## chauncey (Feb 28, 2016)

The ice is melting...rekindle old love.


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2016)

chauncey said:


> The ice is melting...rekindle old love.




Lovely light. Nicely done chauncey.


----------



## Cog (Feb 28, 2016)

Three birds look like a three-headed dragon


----------



## dolina (Feb 28, 2016)

Spotted wood kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) by alabang, on Flickr

The spotted wood kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) is a species of bird in the family Alcedinidae. It is endemic to the Philippines.

Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotted_wood_kingfisher

Location: http://mambukalresort.negros-occ.gov.ph/

Settings: 1/25 f/5.6 800mm ISO 5000


----------



## lion rock (Feb 28, 2016)

Dolina,
Very nice! Perfect timing for an angry, hungry bird. Great shot!
-r




dolina said:


> The spotted wood kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) is a species of bird in the family Alcedinidae. It is endemic to the Philippines.
> 
> Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.
> 
> ...


----------



## sedwards (Feb 28, 2016)

Female House Finch


1DS39065 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2016)

Lovely shot, Stuart.


----------



## dolina (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks lion.




Philippine tailorbird (Orthotomus castaneiceps) by alabang, on Flickr

The Philippine tailorbird (Orthotomus castaneiceps) is a species of bird formerly placed in the "Old World warbler" assemblage, but now placed in the family Cisticolidae. It is found only in the Philippines.

Its natural habitats are subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests and subtropical or tropical mangrove forests.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippine_tailorbird

Location: http://mambukalresort.negros-occ.gov.ph/


----------



## Click (Feb 29, 2016)

Great shot, Paolo.


----------



## Northbird (Feb 29, 2016)

"Phantom of the North" Great Gray Owl 




Great Gray Owl (Strix nebulosa) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## davidgator (Feb 29, 2016)

Snail Kite


----------



## Click (Feb 29, 2016)

Northbird said:


> "Phantom of the North" Great Gray Owl



Beautiful shot, Tony.


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2016)

davidgator said:


> Snail Kite



Nice shot. Well done, David.


----------



## Sashi (Mar 1, 2016)

An Indian Roller and Paradise Flycatcher.
Or what I call Blue Bigtail Bird and B&W Biggertail Bird.


----------



## Cog (Mar 1, 2016)

davidgator said:


> Snail Kite


Nice!


----------



## Cog (Mar 1, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Female House Finch


Beautiful shot!


----------



## Chew Yen Fook (Mar 1, 2016)

The Kea is an iconic bird of New Zealand. It's the only Alpine parrot of the world and this was taken at Otira Pass in the south island. 5d3 with 70-300L


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2016)

Chew Yen Fook said:


> The Kea is an iconic bird of New Zealand. It's the only Alpine parrot of the world and this was taken at Otira Pass in the south island. 5d3 with 70-300L




Very nice shot. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Al Chemist (Mar 1, 2016)

Here is a recent portrait of a Wood Duck, one of my favorite ducks!


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2016)

One of my favorite too. Nicely done, Al Chemist.


----------



## Al Chemist (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you Click!


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 2, 2016)

On the pier at Sharkys. Venice, Florida
6D 50mm lens


----------



## Corydoras (Mar 2, 2016)

This great tit seemed a bit cautious. It was probably thinking "this must be the same guy who tried to get close to my friends last week and frightened them. What is he up to this time?"


----------



## Chew Yen Fook (Mar 3, 2016)

Click said:


> Chew Yen Fook said:
> 
> 
> > The Kea is an iconic bird of New Zealand. It's the only Alpine parrot of the world and this was taken at Otira Pass in the south island. 5d3 with 70-300L
> ...


----------



## dolina (Mar 3, 2016)

White-browed shama (Copsychus luzoniensis) by alabang, on Flickr

The white-browed shama (Copsychus luzoniensis) is a species of bird in the family Muscicapidae. It is endemic to the Philippines. C. l. superciliaris, the Visayan Shama, is sometimes considered a distinct species.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White-browed_shama

Location: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do%C3%B1a_Remedios_Trinidad,_Bulacan

Settings: 1/100 f/2.0 200mm ISO 320


----------



## kaswindell (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice shot, Dolina


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2016)

Very nice shot, Paolo.


----------



## dolina (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks Click and Keith.


----------



## Cog (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, Cog. Especially the second one.


----------



## dolina (Mar 4, 2016)

Spotted wood kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) by alabang, on Flickr

The spotted wood kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) is a species of bird in the family Alcedinidae. It is endemic to the Philippines.

Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotted_wood_kingfisher

Location: http://mambukalresort.negros-occ.gov.ph/

Settings: 1/40 f/6.3 800mm ISO 5000


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2016)

Beautiful. Well done, Paolo.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 4, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Well done, Paolo.


+1 
Your bird images are in general of a very high standard!


----------



## Cog (Mar 5, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Cog. Especially the second one.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2016)

Lovely recent photos everyone! Wish I could contribute but I've been unwittingly drug into a botched tiling reno that has me leveling/straightening floors, so with a kitchen missing all its cabinets I don't dare to go out with the camera! 

Based on the winter Alberta has had/is having I think some of those tropical birds will be moving here!

Jack


----------



## Isaac Grant (Mar 5, 2016)

Kingfisher is an amazing looking bird. Funny I have been caught in computer hell. Have a big backlog of shots that I have not been able to process. Will hopefully post some new stuff soon.


----------



## dolina (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks you Click, Eldar, Cog, Jack and Isaac.

I love sharing on this fora as my work sit side by side with equally excellent images.


----------



## krisbell (Mar 5, 2016)

Red Kite (Milvus milvus) by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2016)

Great shot, krisbell.


----------



## sedwards (Mar 5, 2016)

Finally got some warmer weather and sun at the same time today.


1DS39368 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


blue on blue by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


1DS39340 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2016)

Lovely shots, Stuart. Nicely done.


----------



## JMZawodny (Mar 5, 2016)

More along the lines of a true portrait - a House Finch.


----------



## ikeman6634 (Mar 6, 2016)

Desert Raptor in Flight


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2016)

ikeman6634 said:


> Desert Raptor in Flight



Very nice shot, ikeman.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2016)

Just a thought - my personal opinion. I'd like to see a few words of what was going on and how the various shots that are posted came to be ("the story"). 

Of course that means just a bit more typing but not really more than a minute of time, I'd guess. This fits with another person's request for equipment information and mirrors Dolina's inclusion of Wiki info on his exotic birds, which is appreciated since they tend to be pretty different from what I've grown up with in Alberta. 

After all, if it's only bird photos, one can Google and choose "photos" and see 1000's of great shots. Am I alone on this? It would require group commitment. Myself included.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Mar 6, 2016)

ikeman,
Just fascinating capture!
-r




ikeman6634 said:


> Desert Raptor in Flight


----------



## dolina (Mar 6, 2016)

White-browed shama (Copsychus luzoniensis) by alabang, on Flickr

Settings: 1/100 f/2.8 400mm ISO 2500


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2016)

Another very nice picture. Well done, Paolo.


----------



## ERHP (Mar 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Just a thought - my personal opinion. I'd like to see a few words of what was going on and how the various shots that are posted came to be ("the story").
> 
> Of course that means just a bit more typing but not really more than a minute of time, I'd guess. This fits with another person's request for equipment information and mirrors Dolina's inclusion of Wiki info on his exotic birds, which is appreciated since they tend to be pretty different from what I've grown up with in Alberta.
> 
> ...



Jack, completely agree, though I am also partial to single image posts(like Dolina's). Some shots though, are really just a matter of being in the right place at the right time.

Extra hours during the week meant leaving an hour early on Friday and heading down to the mouth of the San Diego River. The light wasn't the greatest but the tide was starting to come in and that usually means the wigeons, teal, and pintails would probably be coming up the little channel on the backside for a dabblefiesta. I caught this female Blue Winged Teal stretching the wings out in between dabbling spots. 





1DX : 600f/4L IS II w/1.4TC : 1/1250 : f/8 : ISO 1000 : Not cropped


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2016)

Very nice picture, ERHP.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought - my personal opinion. I'd like to see a few words of what was going on and how the various shots that are posted came to be ("the story").
> ...



Thanks for that ERHP. I agree that to make this a rule could become counterproductive and boring but I believe that most of us when we get a "special" shot have a story that's worth telling/hearing. So, I'd say to all posters, at least give it a thought and if there was some excitement or the location was unique or ..... let all of us share in that moment - not to mention the tools or setup that may also be unique and interesting to beginners. 

Moderation and common sense would be the rule to keep in mind. 

I have a pair, at least, of Pileated woodpeckers frequenting my yard when they feel the need to stock up on energy food (suet). So last fall, having found a very large rotted stump about 6' tall that was pretty hollow, I was able to push it over and drag it out of the bush behind by house (300' away) and up to my shop. Turned out it was indeed ant eaten and perfectly hollow.

So, with the chain saw I cut a slot for a floor and fitted a 3/4" plywood piece from behind. I then cut about a 4" hole about 16" up from the floor and finally installed a roof from above (3/4 plywood). Having sealed that with caulking I then cut a V notch in the base so it would sit on the roof or my barn (observatory) with the hole facing south and slightly towards the observation tower "window". 

Next I welded up some straps that would secure it to the roof and mounted it; pretty awkward for one person to get straight but I managed. No good news yet, however the Pileated woodpeckers have been seen poking their heads inside and since there are a pair you know what I'm hoping for! I read that they like to build their own house but still I'm hoping and praying.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Mar 8, 2016)

Jack,
Great contraption.
Hope you get to "grand parent"!
-r



> I have a pair, at least, of Pileated woodpeckers frequenting my yard when they feel the need to stock up on energy food (suet). So last fall, having found a very large rotted stump about 6' tall that was pretty hollow, I was able to push it over and drag it out of the bush behind by house (300' away) and up to my shop. Turned out it was indeed ant eaten and perfectly hollow.
> 
> So, with the chain saw I cut a slot for a floor and fitted a 3/4" plywood piece from behind. I then cut about a 4" hole about 16" up from the floor and finally installed a roof from above (3/4 plywood). Having sealed that with caulking I then cut a V notch in the base so it would sit on the roof or my barn (observatory) with the hole facing south and slightly towards the observation tower "window".
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2016)

lion rock, you know I'd take nearly any tenants rather than see the effort wasted. If it happens I'll surely be advertising it here! 

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Mar 8, 2016)

Two from today. It was dark and gloomy all day, and a mix of showers but It was worth getting out of the house.



5D3_1403 by nayrtk2011, on Flickr

5D3_1280 by nayrtk2011, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Two from today. It was dark and gloomy all day, and a mix of showers but It was worth getting out of the house.



Nice shots, Ryananthony.


----------



## dolina (Mar 8, 2016)

Spotted wood kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2016)

Beautiful colorful bird. Great shot, Paolo.


----------



## sedwards (Mar 9, 2016)

1DSIII
400 f5.6+1.4II
f8
1/1000
iso 500



blue on blue by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2016)

I really like this picture. Nicely done, Stuart


----------



## sedwards (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks Click !


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 9, 2016)

Snow bunting

In its natural surroundings, corn fields covered with snow. This small bird winters here, in Southwestern Quebec, and while it gets pretty cold here, it is still much warmer than where it comes from, northern tundras of Canada and Arctic archipelago islands...It will migrate back very soon and I am gong back there this weekend, hoping to snap some more photos.

Canon 7D2
400 f/5.6 L + TC1.4 III
1/6400, f/8, ISO 1250, +1/3EV
1/2500, f/11, ISO 800, +1/3 EV


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

...at Queen Kapiolani Park in Honolulu....


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2016)

ISO64 said:


> Snow bunting
> 
> In its natural surroundings, corn fields covered with snow. This small bird winters here, in Southwestern Quebec, and while it gets pretty cold here, it is still much warmer than where it comes from, northern tundras of Canada and Arctic archipelago islands...It will migrate back very soon and I am gong back there this weekend, hoping to snap some more photos.
> 
> ...



A little bit out of focus on the first picture, the second one is much better.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 9, 2016)

All these fantastic birds you have shown guys, and I have to make do with a great tit. I love the 300/2.8 II + 1.4xTC on the 7DII. It's much heavier to lug around than the 100-400 II but it gives such sharp images.


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2016)

Great shot. Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 11, 2016)

The thread' gone quiet. Here's a dunnock from my 100-400mm II/7DII to keeps things moving along.


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2016)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks click as always.
Alan


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 12, 2016)

Horned lark on top of the corn stalk, just next to a glittering piece of ice. Today, this frozen field has just turned into a expanse of mud...

Canon 7D2
400/5.6L + 1.4 TC MkIII
1/2000 s, f/11, +1/3 EV, ISO 800


----------



## Luckshot (Mar 12, 2016)

Emu and Ostrich, from the local town fair. They were roaming loose in arena after the races.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 12, 2016)

Boy Luckshot, what handsome creatures. Wouldn't you love to meet one in an alley at night!

And just for Alan - another tit. This is Tommy Tit the Chickadee from last year when that's practically all there was to shoot. Just boring kitchen reno work for me for now.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2016)

ISO64 said:


> Horned lark on top of the corn stalk, just next to a glittering piece of ice. Today, this frozen field has just turned into a expanse of mud...
> 
> Canon 7D2
> 400/5.6L + 1.4 TC MkIII
> 1/2000 s, f/11, +1/3 EV, ISO 800



Nicely done, ISO64.


----------



## Luckshot (Mar 12, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Boy Luckshot, what handsome creatures. Wouldn't you love to meet one in an alley at night!



 This was what was going on about 20 min. before (not a portrait, but for context).

Edit camera info:

SL1 / 70-200 f/4L
1/1250 sec / f/5.6 / ISO 400 / 78mm


----------



## dolina (Mar 12, 2016)

Indigo-banded kingfisher (Ceyx cyanopectus) by alabang, on Flickr

The indigo-banded kingfisher (Ceyx cyanopectus) is a species of bird in the family Alcedinidae. It is endemic to the Philippines, where it is a generally uncommon but locally common resident of the northern and central islands. There are two subspecies, the nominate race, which occurs on Luzon, Polillo, Mindoro, Sibuyan and Ticao, and C. c. nigriostris, which is found in Panay, Negros and Cebu. It forms a superspecies with the southern silvery kingfisher of the southern Philippines.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indigo-banded_kingfisher

Location: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do%C3%B1a_Remedios_Trinidad,_Bulacan

Settings: 1/60 f/5.6 800mm ISO 1250


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 12, 2016)

Luckshot said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Boy Luckshot, what handsome creatures. Wouldn't you love to meet one in an alley at night!
> ...



Only in Australia - right? Great fun.

I have nothing new but here's one from exactly one year ago that I like. 2D 300 2.8II X2 III ISO 1600 640th F6.3

Jack


----------



## Luckshot (Mar 12, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Only in Australia - right? Great fun.



Arizona! The area has a history with ostriches. Needed to supply the western US with hat feathers and dusters back in 1900s. Now it’s a yearly festival.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2016)

dolina said:


> The indigo-banded kingfisher (Ceyx cyanopectus) is a species of bird in the family Alcedinidae. It is endemic to the Philippines, where it is a generally uncommon but locally common resident of the northern and central islands. There are two subspecies, the nominate race, which occurs on Luzon, Polillo, Mindoro, Sibuyan and Ticao, and C. c. nigriostris, which is found in Panay, Negros and Cebu. It forms a superspecies with the southern silvery kingfisher of the southern Philippines.



Great shot. Well done Paolo.


----------



## Corydoras (Mar 12, 2016)

Eurasian tree sparrow. I took this picture today with my 7D MII and 400mm f/5.6. Considering the age of the lens it is still capable to produce surprisingly high resolution images even when the desired composition requires heavy cropping like in this case.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2016)

Corydoras said:


> Eurasian tree sparrow. I took this picture today with my 7D MII and 400mm f/5.6. Considering the age of the lens it is still capable to produce surprisingly high resolution images even when the desired composition requires heavy cropping like in this case.



Lovely light. Very nice shot, Corydoras.


----------



## Corydoras (Mar 12, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely light. Very nice shot, Corydoras.



Thanks Click!


----------



## Northbird (Mar 12, 2016)

Male Hooded merganser shot with a 7D MK II




Hooded merganser (Lophodytes cucullatus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Corydoras (Mar 12, 2016)

Northbird said:


> Male Hooded merganser shot with a 7D MK II



Great shot Northbird!


----------



## sedwards (Mar 12, 2016)

It was pretty windy today so not many birds came out to play. I didnt stay out very long either after getting my hat blown off twice lol
Black Cap Chickadee
5DIII
400mm 
f8
1/1600
ISO 640



5D3_9972-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2016)

Lovely shot, Stuart.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 13, 2016)

Another example of banding in Canon images


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2016)

Lovely shot Don!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Mar 13, 2016)

A white-eared bulbul landed on the concrete pillow at the quay in front of me. These guys are very common in town but they usually flock high in the palm trees or in the parks among people who become extremely anxious and unfriendly when I take out my big lens. So this was a nice opportunity to take a close-up.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice Cog. Different beak - what do they eat?

Jack


----------



## Cog (Mar 13, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice Cog. Different beak - what do they eat?
> 
> Jack


Thanks, Jack! Good question. I guess they are pretty much omnivorous. I saw them pecking on fruit, bread, other leftovers. According to Wiki they also catch insects but I never saw it myself.


----------



## dolina (Mar 13, 2016)

Indigo-banded kingfisher (Ceyx cyanopectus) by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## crank47 (Mar 13, 2016)

Im not a wildlife or a bird photographer, but I did get a chance to take this photo back in the day when I was still starting my photography journey. One day I found two young owls in my backyard just sitting on a apple tree branch, I wasn't hoping to get a good picture since the longest lens I had for my then main body, a 450D was a 50mm and I knew I would need to get super close to get them to fill the frame. Thinking to myself that by the time I get close enough they would just few away I went to get my camera and tried anyway. Slowly I walked closer and closer, the younger smaller one few to a higher branch but this one stayed and elongated its body as owls do when they feel threatened, at that moment I stopped and waited looking at them and their beauty. After a while the owl got used to me and returned to its normal shape. That was my sign to step closer, again the owl elongated and started staring at me. After repeating this process for a long time I managed to get super close to it (at this time the younger one few to a different tree), I waited for 10-15min so that the owl would calm down. It did so I waited to see if I can get a nice pose from it... The owl spotted something behind me and I knew that was my picture since I can see the whole bird but it wasn't looking directly into my lens so the photo would look more natural, plus it would eliminate the "presence" of myself in the photo. After the click I watched them for a few more minutes, then I slowly backed away. Didn't see them ever again. Unfortunately I don't know what species they are, maybe you guys can help me out. I would like to hear some comments about the picture since it's my only wildlife photo and I find it quite special because of the moment we had there.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2016)

dolina said:


> Indigo-banded kingfisher (Ceyx cyanopectus)



Great shot, Paolo.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2016)

crank47 said:


> Im not a wildlife or a bird photographer, but I did get a chance to take this photo back in the day when I was still starting my photography journey. One day I found two young owls in my backyard just sitting on a apple tree branch, I wasn't hoping to get a good picture since the longest lens I had for my then main body, a 450D was a 50mm and I knew I would need to get super close to get them to fill the frame. Thinking to myself that by the time I get close enough they would just few away I went to get my camera and tried anyway. Slowly I walked closer and closer, the younger smaller one few to a higher branch but this one stayed and elongated its body as owls do when they feel threatened, at that moment I stopped and waited looking at them and their beauty. After a while the owl got used to me and returned to its normal shape. That was my sign to step closer, again the owl elongated and started staring at me. After repeating this process for a long time I managed to get super close to it (at this time the younger one few to a different tree), I waited for 10-15min so that the owl would calm down. It did so I waited to see if I can get a nice pose from it... The owl spotted something behind me and I knew that was my picture since I can see the whole bird but it wasn't looking directly into my lens so the photo would look more natural, plus it would eliminate the "presence" of myself in the photo. After the click I watched them for a few more minutes, then I slowly backed away. Didn't see them ever again. Unfortunately I don't know what species they are, maybe you guys can help me out. I would like to hear some comments about the picture since it's my only wildlife photo and I find it quite special because of the moment we had there.




Very nice picture. Well done, crank47.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2016)

Well, crank47, the picture you got and the experience that went with it is why most of us enjoy photographing birds and wildlife in general. Very nice!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2016)

For you Jack, my first woodpecker of the year. A greater spotted male, seen for just a few seconds through my 100-400mm II on the 7DII, scrambling up a tree in Otmoor, near Oxford, supposedly the inspiration for the chessboard in Lewis Carroll's Alice books.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2016)

And my first reed bunting, nearby.


----------



## Al Chemist (Mar 14, 2016)

I am really enjoying the pictures on this thread...thanks everyone for sharing your art!

I got this picture of a Northern Pintail while hiking along a river. Decided to do a head portrait of this image with cropping and vignetting, so, here are both.


----------



## monkey44 (Mar 14, 2016)

crank47 said:


> Im not a wildlife or a bird photographer, but I did get a chance to take this photo back in the day when I was still starting my photography journey. One day I found two young owls in my backyard just sitting on a apple tree branch, I wasn't hoping to get a good picture since the longest lens I had for my then main body, a 450D was a 50mm and I knew I would need to get super close to get them to fill the frame. Thinking to myself that by the time I get close enough they would just few away I went to get my camera and tried anyway. Slowly I walked closer and closer, the younger smaller one few to a higher branch but this one stayed and elongated its body as owls do when they feel threatened, at that moment I stopped and waited looking at them and their beauty. After a while the owl got used to me and returned to its normal shape. That was my sign to step closer, again the owl elongated and started staring at me. After repeating this process for a long time I managed to get super close to it (at this time the younger one few to a different tree), I waited for 10-15min so that the owl would calm down. It did so I waited to see if I can get a nice pose from it... The owl spotted something behind me and I knew that was my picture since I can see the whole bird but it wasn't looking directly into my lens so the photo would look more natural, plus it would eliminate the "presence" of myself in the photo. After the click I watched them for a few more minutes, then I slowly backed away. Didn't see them ever again. Unfortunately I don't know what species they are, maybe you guys can help me out. I would like to hear some comments about the picture since it's my only wildlife photo and I find it quite special because of the moment we had there.



Looks like a screech owl, but the tufts are strange - depends on where you shot it ... east or west. If you email a low-res copy to Cornell Ornithology Lab, they will ID it for you and email you back. takes about a week or so ... Give them date and place as well as image.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2016)

More great shots! Thanks everyone.

For those who live in the tropical regions (like Paolo), you're so blessed with color and diversity and I guess, all year shooting of these birds. Then there are others like me (and Alan) who have to suffer through less than ideal winters. However, I just love it when the migratory birds arrive such as the first pair of American Robins last week (very early for us in Alberta).

Thanks Alan for that little tidbit. Seems the little guy decided that African Grey's have more fun and decided to visit a feather stylist! 

In honour of the the pair of Robins that made my day recently, here is a shot from last fall. Isn't he "lovable".

And I'm stuck inside leveling a disaster floor for tiling.  

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2016)

Come on spring, hurry up. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2016)

Jack, I love the English (European until the referendum) robin. They sing beautifully and are so friendly. Here's one from last month.


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2016)

Lovely shot, Alan.


----------



## sedwards (Mar 14, 2016)

i wish the background was cleaner on this one but i like the pose .
5DIII 
400mm
f8
1/2000
iso 2500



5D3_0344-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Freddie (Mar 14, 2016)

*Female Gambel's Quail on Saguaro skeleton*

Canon 5D MK III, Canon 500L IS f/4 II, Canon 2X TC III
Gitzo 1325 tripod with Wimberley 101 gimbal head
f/8 (wide open) @ 1/250 second
ISO 125, +1 EC
Near Amado, AZ
This was from a blind/hide.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice Stu, Freddie and Alan! Now Alan, while your Robin is cute mine is clearly bigger, smarter, and is also a sweet singer - actually a Thrush - what's yours? Who shot cock Robin - used to read that to my kids.

Again, last fall. Evening Grosbeak 70-200 2.8 II @ 200 from my observatory.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 15, 2016)

Don't get me going about robins. Yours is a big American turdus. Bigger maybe, smarter never. Here are two Asian relatives, an Indian Robin and an Oriental Magpie Robin.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 15, 2016)

The European Robin also is a gourmet, having Michelin 3 star meals, unlike your your worm-burger eating American thug.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2016)

My robin friends are vegetarians. 8)

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Again, last fall. Evening Grosbeak 70-200 2.8 II @ 200 from my observatory.
> 
> Jack




I really like this picture. Well done, Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Female Gambel's Quail on Saguaro skeleton*



Freddie said:


> Canon 5D MK III, Canon 500L IS f/4 II, Canon 2X TC III
> Gitzo 1325 tripod with Wimberley 101 gimbal head
> f/8 (wide open) @ 1/250 second
> ISO 125, +1 EC
> ...



Beautiful shot, Freddie. Nicely done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks Click. I'm always wondering why there seems to be more females of every species or is it just me?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 15, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Click. I'm always wondering why there seems to be more females of every species or is it just me?
> 
> Jack



It's just you. Pheromones?


----------



## Al Chemist (Mar 15, 2016)

I took some pictures of these "black swans" on a lake in China on a trip a couple of years ago. Does anyone know the name of these guys? Thanks


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice picture, Al Chemist.


----------



## Al Chemist (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you Click!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 15, 2016)

Al Chemist said:


> I took some pictures of these "black swans" on a lake in China on a trip a couple of years ago. Does anyone know the name of these guys? Thanks


Yin and Yang?


----------



## Al Chemist (Mar 16, 2016)

LOL Alan! Not quite what I was looking for but, I like it.


----------



## dolina (Mar 16, 2016)

Olive-backed sunbird (Cinnyris jugularis) by alabang, on Flickr

The olive-backed sunbird (Cinnyris jugularis), also known as the yellow-bellied sunbird, is a species of sunbird found from Southern Asia to Australia.
Common names for this bird include "tamsi"[1] in the Philippines and "kelicap" in Malaysia.
The sunbirds are a group of very small Old World passerine birds which feed largely on nectar, although they will also take insects, especially when feeding young. Their flight is fast and direct on their short wings. Most species can take nectar by hovering, but usually perch to feed most of the time.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olive-backed_sunbird

Location: http://mambukalresort.negros-occ.gov.ph/


----------



## sedwards (Mar 17, 2016)

I am still finding stuff in my pics from florida.
female leucistic boat-tailed grackle. i know the head isnt sharp but she landed on a railing right in front of me and i didnt have time to think.


5D3_6527 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Cog (Mar 17, 2016)

A curlew on a pier. The sky was overcast, unfortunately.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 17, 2016)

dolina said:


> The olive-backed sunbird (Cinnyris jugularis)...


Lovely shot, dolina!

Good sharpness and great composition with all that blurred out leafs and blooms surrounding the sunbird.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2016)

Cog said:


> A curlew on a pier. The sky was overcast, unfortunately.



Lovely. Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2016)

dolina said:


> The olive-backed sunbird (Cinnyris jugularis), also known as the yellow-bellied sunbird, is a species of sunbird found from Southern Asia to Australia.
> Common names for this bird include "tamsi"[1] in the Philippines and "kelicap" in Malaysia.
> The sunbirds are a group of very small Old World passerine birds which feed largely on nectar, although they will also take insects, especially when feeding young. Their flight is fast and direct on their short wings. Most species can take nectar by hovering, but usually perch to feed most of the time.
> 
> ...



Here is a purple-rumped sunbird, taken on a recent trip to Mysore.


----------



## Cog (Mar 18, 2016)

House crow, an Asian kind of crow, on a bough. It was kind enough to let me take a few pictures.
Canon 7D mII + ef 100-400 II


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2016)

Cog said:


> House crow, an Asian kind of crow, on a bough. It was kind enough to let me take a few pictures.



Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Mar 18, 2016)

Click said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > House crow, an Asian kind of crow, on a bough. It was kind enough to let me take a few pictures.
> ...


Thank you, Click! You are always nice and encouraging.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2016)

Not exactly a crow lover, but I like the last one for its coloration and pose. Good work.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Mar 19, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not exactly a crow lover, but I like the last one for its coloration and pose. Good work.
> 
> Jack


Thank you, Jack!


----------



## sedwards (Mar 19, 2016)

finally starting to get a few visitors at a new feeder i set up at home. This is as close as i could get. min focus distance for my lens 3.5 meters
5dIII
560mm
f8
1/1600
iso 800


5D3_0480-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2016)

sedwards, nice shot of one of the sweetest birds. I can't imagine not having them around!

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2016)

Beautiful shot, Stuart. I really like this picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2016)

Cog, last year I started a thread about composition in general and more specifically relating to birds so I'm just wondering if you (or anyone else) have any thoughts regarding the positioning of your last crow in the frame?

Jack


----------



## dcren123 (Mar 20, 2016)

Red Crowned Cranes in Hokkaido, shot with 5DIII+100-400.


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2016)

dcren123 said:


> Red Crowned Cranes in Hokkaido, shot with 5DIII+100-400.



Very nice picture. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Mar 20, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog, last year I started a thread about composition in general and more specifically relating to birds so I'm just wondering if you (or anyone else) have any thoughts regarding the positioning of your last crow in the frame?
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack! Can you please say a little more? What kind of thoughts?


----------



## dcren123 (Mar 20, 2016)

Click said:


> dcren123 said:
> 
> 
> > Red Crowned Cranes in Hokkaido, shot with 5DIII+100-400.
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2016)

Cog said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Cog, last year I started a thread about composition in general and more specifically relating to birds so I'm just wondering if you (or anyone else) have any thoughts regarding the positioning of your last crow in the frame?
> ...



You know, the rules of composition type stuff - like placing diagonals, locating the subject and so forth - supposed to enhance the way the shot is received. Usually, I end up cropping so I'm trying to learn how to create the biggest impact.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Mar 20, 2016)

dcren,
Just amazing!
-r



dcren123 said:


> Red Crowned Cranes in Hokkaido, shot with 5DIII+100-400.


----------



## Cog (Mar 20, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


This was cropped, too. The bird was climbing up and down and I liked this moment, when the beak was pointed down and right. I framed the picture using the rule of thirds, which I always try to do.


----------



## scyrene (Mar 20, 2016)

My best views of a dipper (_Cinclus cinclus_) today! On the River Brock, Lancashire. Alas, I blew the highlights a little. I'll take it anyhow. ISO 4000 even in good light! (1000mm, f/10, 1/250 sec).


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 21, 2016)

An uncommon duck around here, American Widgeon, shot in downtown Ottawa, Canada


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 21, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> An uncommon duck around here, American Widgeon, shot in downtown Ottawa, Canada


Great shot !


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 21, 2016)

IslanderMV said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > An uncommon duck around here, American Widgeon, shot in downtown Ottawa, Canada
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2016)

IslanderMV said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > An uncommon duck around here, American Widgeon, shot in downtown Ottawa, Canada
> ...



+1 

Well done Sir!


----------



## dolina (Mar 22, 2016)

Brown-breasted Kingfisher (Halcyon gularis) by alabang, on Flickr

The Brown-breasted Kingfisher (Halcyon gularis) is a tree kingfisher found in the Philippines. This kingfisher is a resident over much of its range, although some populations may make short distance movements. It can often be found well away from water where it feeds on a wide range of prey that includes small reptiles, amphibians, crabs, small rodents and even birds. During the breeding season they call loudly in the mornings from prominent perches including the tops of buildings in urban areas or on wires.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White-throated_kingfisher

Location: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do%C3%B1a_Remedios_Trinidad,_Bulacan


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey Paolo, that guy's a cannibal! A beautiful one none the less. Nice shot.

Jack


----------



## dolina (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks Jack.




Brown-breasted Kingfisher (Halcyon gularis) by alabang, on Flickr

Upon the recommendation of a user I have desaturated my bird as it was generating blown highlights and false colors.

The motion blur of the bird flipping the crustacean was caused by my 1/200 shutter speed. If given a chance to do it again I would increase it to 1/500. 

I posted the slightly out of focus image because I felt that the subject matter of the bird eating was stronger and conveyed a compelling story.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 22, 2016)

dolina said:


> Upon the recommendation of a user I have desaturated my bird as it was generating blown highlights and false colors.
> 
> The motion blur of the bird flipping the crustacean was caused by my 1/200 shutter speed. If given a chance to do it again I would increase it to 1/500.
> 
> I posted the slightly out of focus image because I felt that the subject matter of the bird eating was stronger and conveyed a compelling story.


I think the action makes it a far better shot than without.

Well done!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 22, 2016)

Blue Macaw - gave a the background a little tweak to make it less distracting. Love the great sharpness from 100-400L II.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2016)

Looks like a king or at very least a prince! Lovely.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2016)

Lovely pictures. Nicely done, Dustin.


----------



## wardstr (Mar 22, 2016)

"Ramen is for the Birds"
Some pigeons in Waikiki the other day. Canon 6D 50mm.
Testing out my new 50mm. Let me know what you think. I'm an amateur for sure! @wardstr


----------



## NancyP (Mar 22, 2016)

I like it, especially the tiny carrot that passes for flavor in the ramen. Spark of color in a nice monochrome image.


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2016)

wardstr said:


> "Ramen is for the Birds"
> Some pigeons in Waikiki the other day. Canon 6D 50mm.
> Testing out my new 50mm. Let me know what you think. I'm an amateur for sure! @wardstr




Welcome to CR.


----------



## wardstr (Mar 22, 2016)

NancyP said:


> I like it, especially the tiny carrot that passes for flavor in the ramen. Spark of color in a nice monochrome image.



Thanks, Nancy. I'm just running around looking like a tourist here in Hawaii right now with the 50mm.
I saw this site and was amazed by some of the news and photos and so now I'm a member  Anyone know how to change "canonflex" in the member section. I'm new and could not figure it out. lol. Anyway thanks for any comments and suggestion. I'm still learning the photography. It's a challenge! Gene


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2016)

Ah, you don't get that updated to better until you post many times! 

Jack


----------



## wardstr (Mar 22, 2016)

Mahalo, Jack. I thought I needed a better camera. lol.

Happy Trails,
Gene


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2016)

We all always need better camera's and especially better lenses that would break the bank, at least that's what we think when we have GAS. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2016)

WOW, I just noticed 1DX Mk II under my name!!! Now that's progress.

Jack


----------



## nonac (Mar 23, 2016)

Dinnertime!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2016)

Very nice sequence.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Mar 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> WOW, I just noticed 1DX Mk II under my name!!! Now that's progress.
> 
> Jack


Check the mailbox thoroughly in the near future. One might be coming your way


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2016)

nonac said:


> Dinnertime!




Very nice series, nonac.


----------



## dolina (Mar 23, 2016)

Brown-breasted Kingfisher (Halcyon gularis) by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2016)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Paolo.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 23, 2016)

dolina,
You've always got the most exotic creatures! I'm totally jealous!
And the photos are really done well.
Keep'em coming.
-r


----------



## dolina (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks click and lion rock. This beauty was photograped 100km away from me. Although I could take a photo of it 3km but the perch is an ugly rebar. :-|


----------



## AlanF (Mar 23, 2016)

dolina said:


> Thanks click and lion rock. This beauty was photograped 100km away from me. Although I could take a photo of it 3km but the perch is an ugly rebar. :-|



100km is too far for me, even 3km is. But, yesterday I took my first photo using the 5DS R (+ 100-400 mm II) of a blackbird about 5m away. It's nothing special as a composition, but I have never ever managed to get this level of detail of a blackbird's plumage before. The sharpness and focussing of the 5DS R is a real step up for me. Mind you, I would need a 100-400m lens to take photos at 100km.

I had to post a low quality image to get under 5000kb.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2016)

Alan, I hope you realize that now your models must not have any zits or dirty beaks or specks of dust. 

I'll be watching closely.  

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Mar 24, 2016)

Hairy Woodpecker
5DIII with 400mm f5.6+1.4II
1/1000
f8
iso 3200


5D3_0572 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2016)

Lovely shot, Stuart.


----------



## dolina (Mar 24, 2016)

AlanF said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks click and lion rock. This beauty was photograped 100km away from me. Although I could take a photo of it 3km but the perch is an ugly rebar. :-|
> ...



Thank you Alan

Nice photo. You can hotlink or attach high quality images 200KB. So long as they are 1024px on the longest side.


----------



## dpayne1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Raptor traffic by David, on Flickr

Alaska Inside Passage, May 2015


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 25, 2016)

dolina said:


> .


Wow, you have such colourful birds and obviously the fieldcraft to get near them. Good job!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 25, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Hairy Woodpecker
> 5DIII with 400mm f5.6+1.4II
> 1/1000
> f8
> iso 3200


Love the Hairys and the Downies.... we get them often where I live and I never tire of them...

BTW, I have been quite successful in bribing the locals to come very near for a snack


----------



## lion rock (Mar 25, 2016)

Jack,
So sweet!!!
You're a truly patient person, on top of great photographer!
-r



Don Haines said:


> Love the Hairys and the Downies.... we get them often where I live and I never tire of them...
> 
> BTW, I have been quite successful in bribing the locals to come very near for a snack


----------



## Mistkäfer (Mar 25, 2016)

7d2 with EF 600 f4 II, please enlarge.


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2016)

Mistkäfer said:


> 7d2 with EF 600 f4 II, please enlarge.



Very nice picture, Mistkäfer.


----------



## lafuria (Mar 25, 2016)

Agriornis montanus, Black-billed shrike-tyrant


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2016)

lafuria said:


> Agriornis montanus, Black-billed shrike-tyrant




Very nice first post. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> So sweet!!!
> You're a truly patient person, on top of great photographer!
> -r
> ...



OUCH! lion rock if only you knew the truth.  Not sure I even qualify as a photographer since I just push the shutter button and the camera does the rest. However, compliments always provide encouragement to improve so thanks for that. 

Yes, I am patient in some ways ...... until I blow up. Birds don't annoy me like humans (excluding magpies)! ;D

Great recent shots from everyone and more folk joining our thread.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2016)

I've heard some bad things about shrikes! Lovely shot.

Jack


----------



## dolina (Mar 26, 2016)

I went back to photograph the Indigo-banded Kingfisher again, but this time with a hide.

https://goo.gl/photos/8b4EqBXzNkAAj4Gs8

Click this link then the photo inside the link to see the Photosphere.

A Photosphere is a 360-degree panorama that lets you take immersive pictures with your phone, then share them online. You can pan and zoom, much like you can with the Google Street View feature we've all come to know on Google Maps.

Only, these are our images.

Sadly, it was a no show.


----------



## sedwards (Mar 26, 2016)

5D3_0702 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2016)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 26, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Nicely done, Stuart.



For sure. And that 400 5.6 is very capable.

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks guys !


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 26, 2016)

Mistkäfer said:


> 7d2 with EF 600 f4 II, please enlarge.



Very nice! Where/what is this guy?

Jack


----------



## Mistkäfer (Mar 26, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mistkäfer said:
> 
> 
> > 7d2 with EF 600 f4 II, please enlarge.
> ...



Jack this is an (Aegithalos caudatus) in German "Schwanzmeise". I Made this picture in the middle of Berlin


----------



## neonlight (Mar 26, 2016)

Here's one taken from a hide. Only png resolution.


----------



## neonlight (Mar 26, 2016)

...and a goldfinch, a little closer


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2016)

neonlight said:


> ...and a goldfinch, a little closer



Nice picture, neonlight.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 26, 2016)

This little grebe was all but hidden in the reeds on her nest. Manual focus of course (100-400mm II + 5DS R). One of the many advantages of back-button focus is the ability to go over to manual focus without sliding the switch on the lens.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 26, 2016)

I am really impressed by the 5DS R. Top is a 980px high crop from the full 5792px height of a female kestrel. The fps might be low but the AF is uncannily spot on an reproducible. Below is another small crop of a male kingfisher taking off having copulated with a female. A few moments later, he returns, offering her a fish. Taken yesterday with the 100-400mm II at 400mm (I am tending not to use the extender with the 5DS R).


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 26, 2016)

AlanF said:


> I am really impressed by the 5DS R. Top is a 980px high crop from the full 5792px height of a female kestrel. The fps might be low but the AF is uncannily spot on an reproducible. Below is another small crop of a male kingfisher taking off having copulated with a female. A few moments later, he returns, offering her a fish. Taken yesterday with the 100-400mm II at 400mm (I am tending not to use the extender with the 5DS R).


Nice pics, particularly the kingfishers..... I find them VERY hard to get close enough to for a decent photograph..... Well done!


----------



## LSeries (Mar 26, 2016)

European Greenfinch with 7Dmk2 + Sigma 150-600 S



European Greenfinch by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 26, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I am really impressed by the 5DS R. Top is a 980px high crop from the full 5792px height of a female kestrel. The fps might be low but the AF is uncannily spot on an reproducible. Below is another small crop of a male kingfisher taking off having copulated with a female. A few moments later, he returns, offering her a fish. Taken yesterday with the 100-400mm II at 400mm (I am tending not to use the extender with the 5DS R).
> ...



Ditto.

neonlight, lovely goldfinch - different colors than our American goldfinch, which is primarily yellow.

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Mar 27, 2016)

Leucistic Canada Goose


5D3_0937-Edit by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 27, 2016)

peregrine falcon and it's natural prey, the Easter bunny


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 27, 2016)

Don, you're too much! 

Still slugging away on my floor repair but today I finally went out with the camera. Not much but anything is better than nothing after all the hours on my knees.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi Don. 
Now that is just too funny, I like a lot of the humour here, thanks for the morning chuckle. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> peregrine falcon and it's natural prey, the Easter bunny


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> peregrine falcon and it's natural prey, the Easter bunny



;D

This is hilarious I am still laughing. I like your sense of humour. 

Happy Easter!


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 30, 2016)

flamingo
6D and 200 2.8L
I did not increase the saturation at all...this bird actually was that orange.


----------



## tron (Mar 30, 2016)

kodakrome said:


> flamingo
> 6D and 200 2.8L
> I did not increase the saturation at all...this bird actually was that orange.


Are you sure you want to be Kodakrome? How about Fujichrome (or Fujikrome) ? ;D


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 30, 2016)

tron said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > flamingo
> ...


Good one! ;D


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2016)

kodakrome said:


> flamingo
> 6D and 200 2.8L
> I did not increase the saturation at all...this bird actually was that orange.




...International orange (Aerospace) ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 31, 2016)

Birds never cease to amaze me!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 1, 2016)

And frustrate me! 

Seems a vandal and I suspect I know who he/she is has destroyed my hand crafted nesting box.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Cog (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Cog (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Cog (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice series, Cog. I really like those pictures. Well done.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 3, 2016)

The full image (resampled to fit here) and a close in head crop of a goldfinch, shot with a 7D2 and a Tamron 150-600 at 600mm from a blind in the back yard.


----------



## Cog (Apr 3, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Cog. I really like those pictures. Well done.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2016)

Very nice recent shots from everyone.

Don, the trouble with a blind is that one would like all their shots to be that detailed! 

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice recent shots from everyone.
> 
> Don, the trouble with a blind is that one would like all their shots to be that detailed!
> 
> Jack



It's portable 

There is a spot near here where the egrets feed in the summer..... I am hoping to set up there and get a few shots in....


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 3, 2016)

tron said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > flamingo
> ...



Yellow-billed Black Kite, Tanzania, Africa


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 3, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > kodakrome said:
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 3, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 3, 2016)

hammerkop, Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania, fishing.


----------



## neonlight (Apr 3, 2016)

600D, 100-400 Mk I, 2xIII


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2016)

neonlight said:


> 600D, 100-400 Mk I, 2xIII



Very nice shot. Well done, neonlight.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2016)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Canon Shooter.


----------



## sebasan (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello, my first photo post. Greetings!
Canon 5D Mark III, Canon 100-400 II


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2016)

Great first photo post. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 3, 2016)

sebasan said:


> Hello, my first photo post. Greetings!
> Canon 5D Mark III, Canon 100-400 II


nice picture.... welcome to the forum...

what type of bird is it?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Apr 4, 2016)

> Beautiful. Nicely done, Canon Shooter.



Thank you Click...Glad you like it and I appreciate the post!


----------



## sebasan (Apr 4, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> sebasan said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, my first photo post. Greetings!
> ...



Thank you very much! It is a hummingbird.



Click said:


> Great first photo post. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.



Thank you!


----------



## davet4 (Apr 5, 2016)

I have been trying out my new Tamron 150-600 and I am impressed with the results so far, I still need a lot of practice to come up to the standard of this thread. The Kingfisher was about 20 yards away and I have cropped the pictures a bit but its still an impressive result from the tamron


----------



## Ardan (Apr 5, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > kodakrome said:
> ...



That is actually a black-chested snake eagle. One of your later photos shows a yellow-billed kite. Nice shot though.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 5, 2016)

*Japanese White-eye*
Oahu
7D and 100-400mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2016)

One reason I'm here on CR is gear. However, this thread is a favorite for other reasons mainly but still it can give a person some idea relative to lenses etc. For me personally, it took a while to realize (slow learner) that the very best detailed photos were quite simply "filled frame". In other words there is no substitute for putting in the effort to get close. Sure we crop, but the less, the better. 

Since there are a few newcomers I thought I'd mention that what I've found for birds is that they generally don't appreciate upright human forms, especially when they are moving, so one solution is to just take a comfortable lawn chair, locate it in a desirable location and sit still and wait - they'll come - well many will, anyway. Like Don has suggested, a portable blind is great or like me a permanent one (shed) works too if located near something desirable like berry trees or feeders, etc.. Bird calls can help too. And as jrista pointed out to me a couple years ago many of the super impressive shots actually involve props and the coaxing of birds. 

At any rate, I thought it worth pointing out that, with some exceptions, the top photos generally come with considerable effort and patience, although skill with the equipment is still important. FWIW. 

Jack


----------



## JBreaux (Apr 5, 2016)

Roseate Spoonbill in southeast Texas


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2016)

What a bird! Great shot.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2016)

JBreaux said:


> Roseate Spoonbill in southeast Texas



Very nice shot.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 5, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> One reason I'm here on CR is gear. However, this thread is a favorite for other reasons mainly but still it can give a person some idea relative to lenses etc. For me personally, it took a while to realize (slow learner) that the very best detailed photos were quite simply "filled frame". In other words there is no substitute for putting in the effort to get close. Sure we crop, but the less, the better.
> 
> Since there are a few newcomers I thought I'd mention that what I've found for birds is that they generally don't appreciate upright human forms, especially when they are moving, so one solution is to just take a comfortable lawn chair, locate it in a desirable location and sit still and wait - they'll come - well many will, anyway. Like Don has suggested, a portable blind is great or like me a permanent one (shed) works too if located near something desirable like berry trees or feeders, etc.. Bird calls can help too. And as jrista pointed out to me a couple years ago many of the super impressive shots actually involve props and the coaxing of birds.
> 
> ...


and food......
never underestimate food.....
it can bring them in REALLY close.....

(apologies for picture quality, it is heavily compressed, will replace it with a better version when I get home)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2016)

and sex ........

When birds are romantically involved or fending off contending males it is often possible to get extremely close. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
As you know, I've been here a while now, but it never hurts to be reminded of these things. 
Thanks for the refresher lesson. 
My little bit of input, if you can use a flash the birds seem to get acclimatised to it very quickly (at least they did where I shoot) so did the squirrel, and it seems to make a lot of difference to the quality of my shots. 

Whilst I'm here, I'd like to congratulate everyone on the quality of the postings recently, they have all ranged from very good to stunning so this is my pat on the back for the effort that you all have made. Thanks. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> One reason I'm here on CR is gear. However, this thread is a favorite for other reasons mainly but still it can give a person some idea relative to lenses etc. For me personally, it took a while to realize (slow learner) that the very best detailed photos were quite simply "filled frame". In other words there is no substitute for putting in the effort to get close. Sure we crop, but the less, the better.
> 
> Since there are a few newcomers I thought I'd mention that what I've found for birds is that they generally don't appreciate upright human forms, especially when they are moving, so one solution is to just take a comfortable lawn chair, locate it in a desirable location and sit still and wait - they'll come - well many will, anyway. Like Don has suggested, a portable blind is great or like me a permanent one (shed) works too if located near something desirable like berry trees or feeders, etc.. Bird calls can help too. And as jrista pointed out to me a couple years ago many of the super impressive shots actually involve props and the coaxing of birds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 6, 2016)

Valvebounce, without a doubt, fill flash enhances photos. However, it requires a whole new level of expertise that a beginner will likely be challenged by. I'm with you, I bought 2 used 600EX-rt's and had a third lined up for a very reasonable price, that fell through for use with my shed blind (observatory). Often the lighting towards the early/late part or the day would be so poor that the flashes had to take over full lighting and I wanted the background lit to some extent. Since you're moving up the curve with flash use, maybe you'd like to offer some suggestions for all/any of us who frequent this thread. 

I've been wishing I had a "better beamer" but they are not available locally as far as I know, and I was challenged by the internet sales pitches I've read. 

Jack


----------



## Cog (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes, sharing some techniques of using a flash is a good idea. I tried it in lower light but was not happy with the results. The image looked flat. But I have only one flash, which may be not enough.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi Jack, Cog. 
First off I'm no flash expert (or maybe I am, ex as in has been and spurt as in a drip under pressure! ;D) any thing I could pass on is either self taught and therefore likely wrong or read from a book. Almost all of my shots from Sunday have red or steel eye so I have a way to go yet. A better Beamer is on my list too, I might even build one myself, I can't find the link I was looking for but this is similar. 
http://www.digitalbirdphotography.com/4.3.html Look about half wat down the page. 
I have read Strobist 101 cover to cover at least twice and also individual sections to refresh them as well. 
I also bought the Glenn Bartley ebook trilogy including flash simplified as his photos posted here are great and as he uses a 7DII to create them I also bought his set up your 7DII guide! I found his flash guide very good. 
Other than that trial and error has been my friend whilst trying to learn flash, I do seem to be getting better at estimating what flash power to set in manual or how much FEC to set in ETTL mode, high speed sync came in to its own on Sunday. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 7, 2016)

This is pretty simplistic but when I was shooting the Pileated a month or two back I tried single fill flash with HSS. Got my desired exposure, then reduced that slightly and put the flash on manual as was the camera. A burst of two shots gave me one with flash and a second before the flash recovered. That provided pretty good feedback on what the flash was accomplishing. It was subtle but definitely very worthwhile. In that case I was fighting some back lighting from the sun so it was even more effective in avoiding blown sky. Problem is - one needs to practice regularly and all I can do is wish this crazy floor straightening/leveling was history! 

Shouldn't complain cause I think a wife with a nice new tile floor and granite counter-top is more likely to concede that I actually need/deserve a 1DX II.  Anyway that's my hope.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 7, 2016)

It is a snowy day around here today.... heavy snowfall warning is out and there is already 20cm of fresh snow on the ground.... This goldfinch watched me as I cleared off the bird feeder and stocked it back up again....

Shot Today, 7D2 and 70-200F4.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 7, 2016)

Here is a sample of my single fill flash. I'm completely OK with any comments especially given that I don't really know what I'm doing. Criticism from those who know better is most helpful.

1D4 300 X1.4 1250th F4 ISO 640 HSS manual flash Camera was AE in this case, not sure why I didn't use manual.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2016)

Nicely done, Jack.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here is a sample of my single fill flash. I'm completely OK with any comments especially given that I don't really know what I'm doing. Criticism from those who know better is most helpful.
> 
> 1D4 300 X1.4 1250th F4 ISO 640 HSS manual flash Camera was AE in this case, not sure why I didn't use manual.
> 
> Jack



Very nice.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks guys, but I'm looking for fill flash constructive criticism.  

Jack


----------



## applecider (Apr 7, 2016)

Jack the pileated is too nice to critique much. Making something up offsetting the flash might be fun to experiment with, getting some interesting shadows, but like I said that's a made up critique.

BTW where do you live?


----------



## surapon (Apr 7, 2016)

Sorry Sir/ Madame---I am not the Bird Photographer, But need to shoot some birds in Florida.
Have a great day, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## andrei1989 (Apr 7, 2016)

i just have one...
taken with the (now gone...) 1000d and tamron 70-300 macro


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2016)

andrei1989 said:


> i just have one...
> taken with the (now gone...) 1000d and tamron 70-300 macro



Very nice picture, Andrei. Well done.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 8, 2016)

Lonesome Dove (Canon 80D) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

Early shot with the 80D. The 100-400L II is not yet calibrated to it, so I expect a bit more sharpness once everything is dialed in. AF system seems nice, though.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2016)

Lovely shot, Dustin.


----------



## Isaac Grant (Apr 8, 2016)

I am quite interested in what this camera can do as I have the 7d2 but am intrigued by the extra megapixels and most importantly the use of 27 focus points at f8 (would go really well with the 100-400 ii + the 1.4x iii) or even my 500 ii and a 2x iii.. Thinking about getting another body to use for static subjects. Honestly I think the dove is not very sharp at all. Pretty underwhelming results with such a sharp lens. The photo with the snow and scenery is quite nice, but I am not impressed with the sharpness at all. Hopefully once you get things dialed in the results will improve and I am looking forward to the results.


----------



## jnrose24 (Apr 8, 2016)

golden browed chlorophonia, and long tailed manakin , Monteverde, Costa Rica


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 8, 2016)

applecider said:


> Jack the pileated is too nice to critique much. Making something up offsetting the flash might be fun to experiment with, getting some interesting shadows, but like I said that's a made up critique.
> 
> BTW where do you live?



Thanks applecider. I know it's tough to do that. I think there are possibilities relating to the main light (sun) position but birds aren't always the best "models". Perhaps there are some ideas that can flow from a discussion with more input. Probably it's best not to let the flash dominate but there can be striking shots with darkish background when it does. Here is one with two flashes - the eye highlights give the positions away. Manual camera and flash.

I live just east of Edmonton, Alberta, Canada not terribly far from Elk Island National Park in what is known as the Beaver Hills Ecosystem, on an acreage.

Lovely recent post everyone.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 8, 2016)

Funny, it showed only one attachment??

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
Ok you want criticism, well darn it man, at least do something wrong for us to find! ;D Seriously, to me it looks great, nicely balanced flash to ambient level, no red/steel eye, nice catchlight in the eye, subject sharp, background nicely OOF and not too busy.
Well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Here is a sample of my single fill flash. I'm completely OK with any comments especially given that I don't really know what I'm doing. Criticism from those who know better is most helpful.
> 
> 1D4 300 X1.4 1250th F4 ISO 640 HSS manual flash Camera was AE in this case, not sure why I didn't use manual.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Funny, it showed only one attachment??
> 
> Jack



They're twins. ;D


Beautiful shot, Jack.


----------



## Cog (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 8, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> Ok you want criticism, well darn it man, at least do something wrong for us to find! ;D Seriously, to me it looks great, nicely balanced flash to ambient level, no red/steel eye, nice catchlight in the eye, subject sharp, background nicely OOF and not too busy.
> Well done.
> 
> ...



Thanks for trying!  If it is really OK then all I can say is, with a little experimenting anyone can have fill flash operative and acceptable in short order. Walking with the big lens and camera and then a flash on top is rather intimidating outdoors, though.

When I get out of the present hole I'm in I plan to buy a flash book or two.

Nothing compared to what I recall Surapon's set was! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Apr 8, 2016)

Jack,
I think your pileated photos are tremendously nice.
I do see the catch light on the eyes, one on the photo left, and one at camera position but higher. Like the setup. I would like a bit of light to illuminate the area under the beak and chest. That area is a bit darker.
Please don't think I'm nit picking, the photos are exceptional! But if there is a willing guest willing to stay for a meal and a few photos, maybe it will be willing to be shot with a third light, lower and to the camera right.
BTW, the tree I selected for putting holes and suet finally came down altogether from recent high winds. I found a tree by our driveway that is being attacked but pileated. Just that the tree is not in a direction for a convenient unattended camera position. So, I can't be there all the time to wait for them to do their damage. A pesky thing called "work" to earn funds for the 200-400 L. Hahaha ...
Keep posting your work. And hurry up to finish the floor and kitchen. 
-r


----------



## sedwards (Apr 8, 2016)

I am in Florida right now and just happen to have my camera.

Leucistic Female Wood Duck


5D3_1877 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


2016-04-08_01-53-52 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr
This is a Muscovy Duck. Ugly bird but they are easy to get close to.


2016-04-08_01-53-31 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 9, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> I think your pileated photos are tremendously nice.
> I do see the catch light on the eyes, one on the photo left, and one at camera position but higher. Like the setup. I would like a bit of light to illuminate the area under the beak and chest. That area is a bit darker.
> Please don't think I'm nit picking, the photos are exceptional! But if there is a willing guest willing to stay for a meal and a few photos, maybe it will be willing to be shot with a third light, lower and to the camera right.
> ...



Hey Riley, don't give up on the coaxing - drill a green tree unless you're super worried it might die.

I had a third 600ex-rt flash lined up used for $350 but the deal fell through so my idea was pretty much along the lines of what you're suggesting. Thanks.

Sadly people tend to be overly defensive so that constructive criticism isn't tolerated well. In my case I refuse to take that approach and welcome anything short of personal insults. After all, how else do we learn from our mistakes.

There have been some really nice shots just prior - good work everyone. 

Like I said before my floor is never ending - imagine one issue forced me to remove my exterior door and raise it and I could go on and on. LOL 

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2016)

sedwards said:


> I am in Florida right now and just happen to have my camera.



Very nice pictures, sedwards.


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 9, 2016)

It's been a while for me. Male American Kestrel. These birds are damn hard to photograph because they are so alert. Got lucky with this one.

Canon 5Diii, 400 DO+1.4X Extender, rested on car window frame, aperture priority setting, f6.3 @ 1/5000


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 9, 2016)

And, here's a second picture, shot moments later, same bird, same settings.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 9, 2016)

Steven, might fine. Luck - sure! 

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 9, 2016)

steven kessel said:


> It's been a while for me. Male American Kestrel. These birds are damn hard to photograph because they are so alert. Got lucky with this one.
> 
> Canon 5Diii, 400 DO+1.4X Extender, rested on car window frame, aperture priority setting, f6.3 @ 1/5000



Great shot, wonderful bird. One has been seen around my area - no one has been able to get close.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 9, 2016)

Steven,
Nice ones! Good timing on the second.
-r


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2016)

Beautiful shots, Steven.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 9, 2016)

Yellow-rumped warbler and purple finch.


----------



## JMZawodny (Apr 9, 2016)

The Eastern BlueBird is one of my favorites. We're fortunate enough to have them year round with a nesting pair currently in the yard. This is a full resolution crop from my 7D2 and 500mm f/4L IS II at a distance of ~13m.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2016)

Very nice shot, JMZawodny.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi JMZawodny. 
Lovely shot of a beautiful bird, let's hope it doesn't end up as prey for the perigrines that you say hunt in your garden! 

Nice shots all. 

Cheers, Graham. 



JMZawodny said:


> The Eastern BlueBird is one of my favorites. We're fortunate enough to have them year round with a nesting pair currently in the yard. This is a full resolution crop from my 7D2 and 500mm f/4L IS II at a distance of ~13m.


----------



## Zv (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm totally not a bird shooter but this little Egret caught my attention while out at a local park.


----------



## JMZawodny (Apr 10, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi JMZawodny.
> Lovely shot of a beautiful bird, let's hope it doesn't end up as prey for the perigrines that you say hunt in your garden!
> 
> Nice shots all.
> ...



Thank you. Unfortunately, over the years I have found piles of feathers in the yard that could only have come from a bluebird. Apparently they are as tasty as they as beautiful.


----------



## candyman (Apr 10, 2016)

A lot of activity of these small birds in spring ;D 
Eurasian Nuthatch
(IQ quality is less)


----------



## candyman (Apr 10, 2016)

He was sent to search for material to built a nest.
Along the way he forgot about it and start to play with it ;D 


Or...maybe it is more useful when it is wet... ???


----------



## candyman (Apr 10, 2016)

The Dunnock (Prunella Modularis)


----------



## ams2d (Apr 10, 2016)

Recently moved and at night I am hearing likely a couple of barn owls. I seen the silhouette of it and would love to try to get a picture of one but seem night is the only option.

Any suggestions for an approach or settings? Would using a flash be an option? Currently have t2i so limited on iso. Thanks


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2016)

candyman said:


> The Dunnock (Prunella Modularis)




Beautiful. Nicely done, candyman.


----------



## candyman (Apr 10, 2016)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > The Dunnock (Prunella Modularis)
> ...


Thank you Click. Always appreciate your comment


----------



## sedwards (Apr 12, 2016)

i am stuck in ocala florida but i was lucky enough to have my camera with me. there arent many places to find birds but i did find a small park right in town . plenty of ducks but not much else . i beleive this is a muscovy duck but not quite sure. i am using my dads old laptop that hasnt been calibrated so im not sure is the adjustments i made are ok .it look alright on this crappy laptop lol.


5D3_2062 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## slclick (Apr 12, 2016)

Cropped until I could see that it was a bird, AND that 
it had a stick in it's beak!

(not exactly a birding setup) 5D3/70-300L


----------



## Cog (Apr 12, 2016)

More flamingo:


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 12, 2016)

Shooting conditions didn't produce stunning sharpness but did enable a lot of atmosphere:



You Shall Not Pass by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 12, 2016)

Cog said:


> More flamingo:



That's a lovely image!


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Shooting conditions didn't produce stunning sharpness but did enable a lot of atmosphere:



Lovely. Nicely done, Dustin.


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

Birds in Florida, USA.


----------



## bjd (Apr 12, 2016)

Just my tame Robin, been gone since last Summer, on Sunday afternoon she was back:



I&#x27;m back! by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 12, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Shooting conditions didn't produce stunning sharpness but did enable a lot of atmosphere:
> 
> 
> 
> You Shall Not Pass by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Fabulous!


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2016)

bjd said:


> Just my tame Robin, been gone since last Summer, on Sunday afternoon she was back:




Lovely light. Nice picture, Brian.


----------



## bjd (Apr 12, 2016)

Click said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Just my tame Robin, been gone since last Summer, on Sunday afternoon she was back:
> ...



Cheers Click, thanks.


----------



## snowleo (Apr 12, 2016)

*Spring time*


Spring time is back. Birds are singing again - just like this little fellow, a blackbird.


----------



## snowleo (Apr 12, 2016)

It is spring time, lots of chicken hatch. For some birds just an occasion for easy food. Not an easy time for ducklings when 'Kill Bill' appears on the scene...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 12, 2016)

bjd said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting conditions didn't produce stunning sharpness but did enable a lot of atmosphere:
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Northbird (Apr 12, 2016)

Common Yellowthroat - Canon 7D MK II




Common yellowthroat (Geothlypis tracheas) by Tony Varela Photography, on *F*lickr


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Apr 12, 2016)

No idea what kind of bird this is as I'm normally not into birding. Figured I'd share in case anyone might find interest. lol.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 12, 2016)

surapon said:


> Birds in Florida, USA.



Lovely shots Mr. Surapon.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2016)

Northbird said:


> Common Yellowthroat - Canon 7D MK II




Beautiful. Nicely done, Northbird.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 12, 2016)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> No idea what kind of bird this is as I'm normally not into birding. Figured I'd share in case anyone might find interest. lol.



Looks like a Scrub Jay to me.


----------



## NancyP (Apr 13, 2016)

Somehow it is easier to watch a GBH killing a fish than killing a duckling......I wonder if the duckling was one of the offspring of the adult ducks hovering at the side of this scene.
Fine series.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 13, 2016)

Pileated woodpecker from way too close...

7D2, Tamron 150-600 at 250mm, and about 4 feet away....

Hunting blinds and "silent shutter" mode really work.... it did not see me.... or perhaps it just didn't care....


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2016)

Nice close-up.  Well done, Don.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Pileated woodpecker from way too close...


Great close up.



> Hunting blinds and "silent shutter" mode really work.... it did not see me.... or perhaps it just didn't care....


I suppose the later. You seem to appear unobtrusive and harmless  
How about a drink? ;D


----------



## jprusa (Apr 13, 2016)

Painted Bunting


----------



## candyman (Apr 13, 2016)

The Dunnock showing off in a camera pose


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2016)

Very nice shot, candyman.


----------



## nats1mom (Apr 14, 2016)

Captured this in Sedona, (Page Springs) a few weeks ago.


----------



## candyman (Apr 14, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, candyman.




Thank you Click


----------



## Corydoras (Apr 14, 2016)

nats1mom said:


> Captured this in Sedona, (Page Springs) a few weeks ago.


 Great shot nats1mom!

This common chaffinch is among the first migratory birds that have arrived by now. He was surprisingly interested in me and my camera and came very close and gave some good poses. Maybe he did´t have anything other to do since the ground is still mostly frozen and finding seeds can be difficult.


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice picture. Well done, Corydoras.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 14, 2016)

My EF-M 55-200mm arrived yesterday morning, I took it out for a test drive later in the day...

"_Down the Hatch_"



EOS M2, EF-M 55-200mm f/4.5-6.3 IS STM @ 200mm, 1/1600 s, f/6.3, ISO 800


----------



## Corydoras (Apr 14, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice picture. Well done, Corydoras.


 Thanks Click!


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 15, 2016)

That heron swallowing a fish reminded me of this image.

Canon 5Diii, 400DO+1.4X Extender, tripod mounted, aperture priority setting, ISO 1000, f6.3 @ 1/800


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2016)

Lovely reflection. Beautiful shot, Steven.


----------



## rpt (Apr 15, 2016)

Steven, neuro, lovely shots!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 15, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> My EF-M 55-200mm arrived yesterday morning, I took it out for a test drive later in the day...
> 
> "_Down the Hatch_"
> 
> EOS M2, EF-M 55-200mm f/4.5-6.3 IS STM @ 200mm, 1/1600 s, f/6.3, ISO 800


Nice!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 15, 2016)

Excellent shot, Neuro!
Really excellent timing, knowing that the M is not super responsive.
How do you like the 55-200 mm lens?
I find that I have a lot of vignette with mine together with the original M. I know you have the M3, does your combination give you less vignette?
-r



neuroanatomist said:


> My EF-M 55-200mm arrived yesterday morning, I took it out for a test drive later in the day...
> 
> "_Down the Hatch_"
> 
> EOS M2, EF-M 55-200mm f/4.5-6.3 IS STM @ 200mm, 1/1600 s, f/6.3, ISO 800


----------



## Claudelec (Apr 15, 2016)

A quite rare bird in our country (France): Gorgebleue a miroir (Luscinia svecica)
100-400 at 400mm, croped, 1/500 5.6 ISO250


----------



## quod (Apr 15, 2016)

Sony A7RII + Metabones T IV + Canon 100-400 II


----------



## quod (Apr 15, 2016)

Sony A7RII + Metabones T IV + Canon 100-400 II


----------



## quod (Apr 15, 2016)

Sony A7RII + Metabones T IV + Canon 100-400 II


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks rpt, Don and lion rock!




lion rock said:


> How do you like the 55-200 mm lens?
> I find that I have a lot of vignette with mine together with the original M. I know you have the M3, does your combination give you less vignette?



So far, so good...at least after ~45 minutes' experience. 

There's a bit of vignetting in my M2, looks like in the 1-2 stop range – not too different from my 600/4L IS II. I shoot RAW and DxO automatically corrects it based on the camera+lens-specific module, so I don't really notice it.


----------



## Cog (Apr 15, 2016)

Ravens (a.k.a. house crows) on Canon 5DmIII + EF 100-400mm II


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2016)

Cog said:


> Ravens (a.k.a. house crows) on Canon 5DmIII + EF 100-400mm II



Very nice series. I especially like the first picture. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Apr 15, 2016)

Click said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > Ravens (a.k.a. house crows) on Canon 5DmIII + EF 100-400mm II
> ...


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2016)

Complements to all for the recent shots that are so nice.

Jack


----------



## dmrrsn1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Taken at zoo in Tampa,FL


----------



## bjd (Apr 15, 2016)

Click said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > Ravens (a.k.a. house crows) on Canon 5DmIII + EF 100-400mm II
> ...



+1. Super.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks, Neuro.
I thought I got a good lens in that, saw the vignetting and got quite disappointed. Have not used it much since. Now I have to try out and look for a lens correction and vignetting mitigation program, like DxO.
Appreciate your note.
-r




neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks rpt, Don and lion rock!
> 
> So far, so good...at least after ~45 minutes' experience.
> 
> There's a bit of vignetting in my M2, looks like in the 1-2 stop range – not too different from my 600/4L IS II. I shoot RAW and DxO automatically corrects it based on the camera+lens-specific module, so I don't really notice it.


----------



## quod (Apr 16, 2016)

Sony A7RII + Metabones T IV + Canon 500/4 II


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 16, 2016)

The detail is truly impressive.

Jack


----------



## LSeries (Apr 16, 2016)

A Redwing with 7dmk2 + Sigma 150-600 S:



Redwing by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Ryananthony (Apr 16, 2016)

I was blown away how beautiful this owl was.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2016)

Beautiful owl. Nice pictures.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2016)

LSeries said:


> A Redwing with 7dmk2 + Sigma 150-600 S:




Very nice shot, LSeries.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 17, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful owl. Nice pictures.



+1

Jack


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 17, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> I was blown away how beautiful this owl was.



Beautiful. I always long to see more owls while out in the woods, but rarely do.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 17, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > I was blown away how beautiful this owl was.
> ...



For me it's less than rarely. Only one G H owl once!   

But we have one B eagle pair in the river valley nesting. Few hawks, when years ago they were all over. I think some are challenged by humanity's treatment of the planet.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2016)

Black-naped Oriole and Everett's white eye, Malaysia (5Ds R + 100-400 II)


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2016)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2016)

Painted stork, Singapore. He has bitten off more than he can chew - whom does he remind you of?


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2016)

Harry the Heron?


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2016)

I was thinking more of a CR member.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes, I know. I was just kidding.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Lots of great shots, makes me wonder about posting mine, but I think I'm improving and would like to know what you folks think please. 
Stopped in Mayflower park Southampton on the way home and caught some shots, thought I'd share a few. Quite heavy crops with the 5D and 24-105 f4L, couldn't get any closer due to the slippery nature of the slipway, one more step and I might have joined the swan in Southampton water! 
Can I get some feedback on my PP please, have I overdone the sharpening? 



IMG_1090_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1089_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1092_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_1085_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## OlAf (Apr 18, 2016)

561A4851 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 18, 2016)

Graham, what PP are you using. If it's DPP for sharpening I could relate via the numbers I tend to use. I've seen posted shots, not too recently, that definitely were over sharpened to my eyes but yours don't come across like that.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Lots of great shots, makes me wonder about posting mine, but I think I'm improving and would like to know what you folks think please.
> Stopped in Mayflower park Southampton on the way home and caught some shots, thought I'd share a few. Quite heavy crops with the 5D and 24-105 f4L, couldn't get any closer due to the slippery nature of the slipway, one more step and I might have joined the swan in Southampton water!
> Can I get some feedback on my PP please, have I overdone the sharpening?
> ...



Graham
I have to disagree with Jack over this. There are harsh white halos around the non-white parts of the heads and beaks (and water dripping off), which is the tell-tale sign of over-sharpening. You never want to see any such transitions. Parts of the water have been so over-sharpened they look gritty. The texture of the plumage looks unnatural.

I personally use as little sharpening as possible. With the 7DII, my standard settings are no more than 0.9px/100% for USM or 0.3px/100% for smarten sharpen in PS. With the 5Ds R, I haven't been using any sharpening at all - the images are more than sharp enough and there is less noise.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 18, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


+1 to the comment from AlanF. Too much sharpening.

I want to add a little bit about technique:
Depending on the background and the slipway/ground you were standing on I would have tried to achieve a lower shooting position. 
I like the "all water and ripples" BG. So if this could have achieved in this position only, then okay. 

Except from that I really like the second pic (IMG_1089_DxO) for the timing and composition. Beautiful. 
Maybe a little bit less foreground, slipway


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Jack, AlanF, Maximillian. 
This is exactly my reasoning for asking, PP is such a subjective thing. I had a notion it was too much after viewing the processed pictures I posted to Flickr on my iPad. 
Alan, I was using the 5D, not the 7DII, I guess this would change the numbers you might use, also as I am using DxO 10.?.? I don't know how it would relate to settings from the software you have given. Plus as I said they were harsh crops from the 12Mpix of the sensor, approx 4Mpixel each. 
I was also using a pretty mediocre laptop screen whilst trying to be sociable with the misses instead of going and using my desktop (with a better but still not perfect, read less mediocre, monitor) in another room! 
I will try again with less sharpening using my better PC. 
I was using a bit of +micro contrast, a bit extra lens correction general sharpness, a bit extra lens correction detail sharpness above the preset levels, (both under the same tab) plus some extra unsharp over the preset levels. 
The composition was from a slipway, the tide was about half in (or out) leaving me quite high up the slope, I did kneel down to lower the perspective but this was not a planned photo expedition and I was in reasonably smart clothes. 
The more distant background is cluttered with decaying pier structure which whilst interesting in itself is not conducive to the improvement of a swan picture! 
I will try cutting a bit more foreground off, (but you can see from this how slippery it was!). 

Thank you all for your input, I welcome constructive criticism for without it how can we progress. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 18, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> ...
> The composition was from a slipway, the tide was about half in (or out) leaving me quite high up the slope, I did kneel down to lower the perspective but this was not a planned photo expedition and I was in reasonably smart clothes.
> The more distant background is cluttered with decaying pier structure which whilst interesting in itself is not conducive to the improvement of a swan picture!
> I will try cutting a bit more foreground off, (but you can see from this how slippery it was!).
> ...


Thank you for this information. 
I was expecting something like that but not sure about it. So therefore, for this conditions and compromises, the results are fine


----------



## jprusa (Apr 18, 2016)

Neighbors


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2016)

jprusa said:


> Neighbors



Cool shot


----------



## jprusa (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Click.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 18, 2016)

Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Neighbors
> ...


Yes, that one is really cool. 
Well done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 18, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > jprusa said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi jprusa. 
Cool shot, I'm curious, is this one of those shots you could wait a lifetime and never see repeated or does it happen quite often, like the birds that tick pick on water buffalo and hippopotamus? 
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



jprusa said:


> Neighbors


----------



## jprusa (Apr 18, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi jprusa.
> Cool shot, I'm curious, is this one of those shots you could wait a lifetime and never see repeated or does it happen quite often, like the birds that tick pick on water buffalo and hippopotamus?
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 18, 2016)

jprusa said:


> Neighbors


definitely like!


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2016)

1. Starling at the mouth of its nest in the bole of a tree.
2. Crow on Pacific beach


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 18, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi jprusa.
> Cool shot, I'm curious, is this one of those shots you could wait a lifetime and never see repeated or does it happen quite often, like the birds that tick pick on water buffalo and hippopotamus?
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...



It is very common behaviour, indeed the seagulls are such a pest to the pelicans that they actually leave their 'homes' for less congested areas when seagull season comes upon us.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack, AlanF, Maximillian.
> This is exactly my reasoning for asking, PP is such a subjective thing. I had a notion it was too much after viewing the processed pictures I posted to Flickr on my iPad.
> Alan, I was using the 5D, not the 7DII, I guess this would change the numbers you might use, also as I am using DxO 10.?.? I don't know how it would relate to settings from the software you have given. Plus as I said they were harsh crops from the 12Mpix of the sensor, approx 4Mpixel each.
> I was also using a pretty mediocre laptop screen whilst trying to be sociable with the misses instead of going and using my desktop (with a better but still not perfect, read less mediocre, monitor) in another room!
> ...



Graham
I also use DxO, with PRIME for noise reduction. Any sharpening is done in PS, using the same settings for the 5DIII (now sold) as for the 7DII. Sometimes I do further PP in DxO for lifting shadows etc. I prefer to boost contrast using PS and USM at 400-600px and 10-20%.

My views on processing etc have been coloured by a painful apprenticeship, posting on a Dutch bird site, birdpix.nl, which has the toughest, meanest mods. They reject any image for over-sharpening, being soft, being noisy or having unnatural colours or contrast. (Most of my images from a 7D + 100-400mm Mk I were too soft or too noisy after sharpening to be accepted, which Is why upgraded to a 300/2.8 + TCs.) So, I have been trained to like natural colours and contrast with low noise backgrounds.
Alan


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

7D + 70-300L




Osprey by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2016)

j-nord said:


> 7D + 70-300L



Awesome. Beautiful light. Great shot, Justin.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Alan. 
I only have DxO, don't really want to have aditional software, I prefer to spend my limited budget on improving my kit. 
I think to make much headway I would probably need a better monitor too. I specifically asked for thoughts on the sharpening as I would like to have nice detail in my shots which only seems to come with some sharpening, but I understand too much is bad, just trying to find the correct balance. 
Thanks for your help, and making my apprenticeship less painful than yours! 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jack, AlanF, Maximillian.
> ...


----------



## sedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

The odd couple


5D3_1872 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 19, 2016)

sedwards said:


> The odd couple
> 5D3_1872 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



Leucistic female?


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Justin, Stuart. 
Very nice shots guys, well done. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> I only have DxO, don't really want to have aditional software, I prefer to spend my limited budget on improving my kit.
> I think to make much headway I would probably need a better monitor too. I specifically asked for thoughts on the sharpening as I would like to have nice detail in my shots which only seems to come with some sharpening, but I understand too much is bad, just trying to find the correct balance.
> Thanks for your help, and making my apprenticeship less painful than yours!
> ...



Graham, just trying to be helpful in spite of lacking the expertise. My perception is that if a photo is either cropped too heavily or has other shortcomings then trying to improve it by sharpening is going to give it a look that is different but not really much better. To me your sample shots were, as you said, not ideal and maybe in that category. 

Alternately, if you're starting with a much better original then some sharpening can make a significant difference. In that case too much sharpening presents like a zillion little needles and is not appealing.

Have you tried Canon DPP's _lens specific sharpening_. I'm convinced from three years of use that it makes a subtle difference and always use it on every worthy photo but I stick to the default level 3 sharpening that is set in my 6D overall. Generally, I've found that I prefer to reduce luminance noise reduction to zero but keep or raise slightly the chrominance when I'm shooting at my preferred max for the 6D which is ISO 1250. 

For those of us that are watching our budgets, the recent NIK Dfine2 _free_ software is very impressive for grain reduction in photos that are nice but cropped slightly too much. It really suppresses the grain selectively in the areas such as the sky etc. where the noise is making the shot look more like a painting. Copy the jpg and paste it into Dfine to get up and running.

As a novice, I'm always all ears on this subject and also have held off spending big bucks on PP software. I am now using the DPP stamp tool a little for removing the odd object - _free_ - and it works quite well (once I clued in to the fact that it takes a long time to activate and wasn't actually "broken" ???). 

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > The odd couple
> ...


yes it is


----------



## bjd (Apr 19, 2016)

Common Wood Pigeon:


Honey! where are the kids? by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## AlanF (Apr 19, 2016)

I am really enjoying the tiny crops that you can get out of the 5Ds R. Here is a tiny wren who was singing her heart out this morning. Normally, I like to see the bright eye of a bird but this shot shows her eye firmly shut as she concentrates on her vocalisation. Taken with the 1.4xTC on the 100-400 II at f/8 and 560mm.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2016)

AlanF said:


> I am really enjoying the tiny crops that you can get out of the 5Ds R. Here is a tiny wren who was singing her heart out this morning. Normally, I like to see the bright eye of a bird but this shot shows her eye firmly shut as she concentrates on her vocalisation. Taken with the 1.4xTC on the 100-400 II at f/8 and 560mm.



Seems you're a 5DSR convert now! 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 19, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I am really enjoying the tiny crops that you can get out of the 5Ds R. Here is a tiny wren who was singing her heart out this morning. Normally, I like to see the bright eye of a bird but this shot shows her eye firmly shut as she concentrates on her vocalisation. Taken with the 1.4xTC on the 100-400 II at f/8 and 560mm.
> ...



I sure am. See: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29583.0

And it has cured me of my urge to buy a 400mm DO II to get sharper images.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the link!

Jack


----------



## scyrene (Apr 20, 2016)

Greenfinch and mistle thrush from today. Both 1000mm, f/10. Alas the best birds I've seen recently didn't pose so nicely!


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Greenfinch and mistle thrush from today. Both 1000mm, f/10. Alas the best birds I've seen recently didn't pose so nicely!



Nice shots, scyrene. I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2016)

Alighting on a sewage lagoon (thus the colour of the water)


----------



## scyrene (Apr 21, 2016)

Click said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Greenfinch and mistle thrush from today. Both 1000mm, f/10. Alas the best birds I've seen recently didn't pose so nicely!
> ...



Thanks!

Here's today's best bird, my first common whitethroat of the year.


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Here's today's best bird, my first common whitethroat of the year.




Another very nice shot. Well done, scyrene.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2016)

Click said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Here's today's best bird, my first common whitethroat of the year.
> ...



+1 and previous shots from others as well. Mine is from a brief break from my labours yesterday.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2016)

Great shot, Jack. I really like this picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2016)

Click said:


> Great shot, Jack. I really like this picture.



Ah Click, your just too easy to please but the complements are always appreciated. I'm still stuck inside doing my floor repairs - what a drag! I take CR breaks every hour. 

Jack


----------



## Skatol (Apr 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> +1 and previous shots from others as well. Mine is from a brief break from my labours yesterday.
> 
> Jack



Beautiful shot Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2016)

Skatol said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > +1 and previous shots from others as well. Mine is from a brief break from my labours yesterday.
> ...



Thanks Skatol. When I posted it I thought, I just have a crummy old woodpecker while others are getting the cool shots but I guess it's just "the grass is greener on the other side of the fence", syndrome. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Scyrene. 
Very nice shot, lovely detail. 
Are you getting these shots at home or are you walking / sitting out in the wilderness somewhere? 
Same question applies to others too. 
Jack I seem to recall you have a bird studio (feathered variety) set up at home! By the way your woody is great, is that the specially made prop tree that got vandalised he/she is working on? Here's hoping you get your home improvements finished soon, I did chuckle about the CR breaks hourly. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



scyrene said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Scyrene.
> Very nice shot, lovely detail.
> Are you getting these shots at home or are you walking / sitting out in the wilderness somewhere?
> Same question applies to others too.
> ...



Hi Graham and and any others that wonder about such things. I have two stumps presently elevated so as to be able to shoot birds from my observatory (the bell tower of my shed) North. All stumps always get "vandalized". The "potential" bird nesting stump is another much larger OD hollow stump mounted on the roof of the observatory. East.

Vandalized stumps get retired to the ground either standing or laying over where I scatter seeds and have feeders and finish their life rotting away. Birds can be shot from a lens window facing them; that's north and main floor facing a substantial grove of trees. There is a stool there. The observatory above requires standing and I have a gimbal mounted permanently. That's where luck allows fill the frame shots that would be hard to come by otherwise.

Then I got the brain wave to set up a couple more stumps out in my yard with significant separation hoping that I could get flight shots of birds going from one to the other but I sold the 1D4 in anticipation of the 1DX II and the 6D is frustrating so that has yet to pay significant dividends. The stump you see here is one of those. I watch for interesting fallen or broken off trees, cut them off and drag them home. The neighbors must conclude I'm crazy. 

PM me if you want to chat more about such things.

In the sixties the Kingston trio sang a song, the MTA. My floor is like that; I may never finish it! My shooting days may be over. No need for a new camera.  However, I've finished the kitchen and nook so cabinets are back in place and we may actually get counter tops and a functional sink soon.

Another (less appealing) shot. ISO 8000 I believe. 300 2.8 X2

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2016)

...Another very nice shot, Jack.  Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2016)

Click said:


> ...Another very nice shot, Jack.  Well done.



Thanks Click. Are you able to get out shooting these days?

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2016)

Not at all. Too busy at work.


----------



## s.smith (Apr 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here are a few of mine:
> 
> Yellow Warbler
> 
> ...



Great shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quod (Apr 23, 2016)

Sony A7RII + Metabones T IV + Canon 500/4 II


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2016)

quod said:


> Sony A7RII + Metabones T IV + Canon 500/4 II




Beautiful shot. Nicely done, quod.


----------



## LSeries (Apr 23, 2016)

A Eurasian Jay with 7dmk2 + Sigma 150-600 S @ 600 mm, f/6.3, 1/500 s, ISO 2000:



Eurasian Jay by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2016)

LSeries said:


> A Eurasian Jay with 7dmk2 + Sigma 150-600 S @ 600 mm, f/6.3, 1/500 s, ISO 2000:



Great shot. Well done, LSeries.


----------



## quod (Apr 23, 2016)

Sony A7RII + Metabones T IV + Canon 100-400 II


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2016)

Very nice shot, quod.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 24, 2016)

WHAT DID I JUST SAY ???


5D3_2269 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2016)

;D Nice one, Stuart.


----------



## s.smith (Apr 25, 2016)

Fantastic shot!!! Really nice!


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 25, 2016)

Burrowing Owl, this is by far the closet I have been able to get to this bird. I was about 45 feet away. I ended up very close to the burrow!


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 25, 2016)

You all are posting some great looking shots. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2016)

2n10 said:


> Burrowing Owl, this is by far the closet I have been able to get to this bird. I was about 45 feet away. I ended up very close to the burrow!



That is so nice!

Jack


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you Jack.


----------



## gh4photos (Apr 25, 2016)

green jay, south Texas


----------



## gh4photos (Apr 25, 2016)

keel billed toucan, Costa Rica


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, gh4photos. Well done.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 25, 2016)

Beauties gh4.


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2016)

2n10 said:


> Burrowing Owl, this is by far the closet I have been able to get to this bird. I was about 45 feet away. I ended up very close to the burrow!



I really like this shot. Well done 2n10.


----------



## applecider (Apr 25, 2016)

Jack D don't know if you have Lightroom, but I'd be interested in what the first flicker would look like with a touch of dehaze. That might be a Lightroom CC feature only though.


----------



## Werz (Apr 25, 2016)

Love wood ducks, they are incredibly beautiful  We have a local pond around here and they are pretty friendly!







Wood duck splash by Dominic Marcoux, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2016)

Werz said:


> Love wood ducks, they are incredibly beautiful  We have a local pond around here and they are pretty friendly!



Lovely shot, Werz. Nicely done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2016)

applecider said:


> Jack D don't know if you have Lightroom, but I'd be interested in what the first flicker would look like with a touch of dehaze. That might be a Lightroom CC feature only though.



applecider, I haven't gotten into PP other than DPP and now I'm fooling a bit with NIK Dfine2. I'd be interested in what prompted the suggestion and any comments you're inclined to make. I don't have any problem with criticism aimed at improvement so feel free. It's folk that have spoken up that have nudged me in a positive direction as a complete novice so I'd rather hear criticism than praise; well, a little praise once in a while is OK. 

For context I'm house bound with repairs and just wandered out to throw some corn for the ducks and there he/she was so I raced into the house, slapped the 300 X2 on the 6D but didn't optimize my settings in the rush. I was so sure it would take off quickly. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't generally take the time to reply individually but I'm sure impressed with recent postings. Great pics.

Jack


----------



## s.smith (Apr 26, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here are a few of mine:
> 
> Yellow Warbler
> 
> ...



Fantastic work done. I really like this type of photographs.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 27, 2016)

Canon EOS 6D with Tamron SP 150-600mm Di VC USD (100% crop)
Exposure 1/400s at f/4, ISO 400

Back-lit male sunbird feeding


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> Canon EOS 6D with Tamron SP 150-600mm Di VC USD (100% crop)
> Exposure 1/400s at f/4, ISO 400
> 
> Back-lit male sunbird feeding



Nice picture, StudentOfLight.


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Apr 27, 2016)

Great Pictures Everybody! I'd like to share my own lucky moments 

My old 650D
Canon 300mm 4L IS + 1.4 ii
F5.6
1/640 Sek.
ISO800
-0,7

Eurasian Treecreeper


----------



## Werz (Apr 28, 2016)

Another shot in the same series of this beautiful wood duck 




Wood duck angel by Dominic Marcoux, on Flickr


----------



## applecider (Apr 28, 2016)

Jack about the first flicker picture, it just had an overall grey almost foggy feeling and I thought that the dehaze might nudge it a little into more clarity. I admit that I don't know what individual parameters dehaze changes, but I've had a few images that pop a bit after using it. Like it the way it is just wondering.

It does not however apply a finish to the floor.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 28, 2016)

applecider said:


> Jack about the first flicker picture, it just had an overall grey almost foggy feeling and I thought that the dehaze might nudge it a little into more clarity. I admit that I don't know what individual parameters dehaze changes, but I've had a few images that pop a bit after using it. Like it the way it is just wondering.
> 
> It does not however apply a finish to the floor.....



Gorgeous weather up here in Alberta and I'm house bound. Renos are the pits because every activity leads to another unrelated and all the activities damages other items ..... ugh.

Here is another shot. ISO 2000 640th F6.3 300 X2 6D all focus points because I was anticipating a flight shot, so maybe a touch front focused but if it's hazy I don't know what's up.

Jack


----------



## Corydoras (Apr 28, 2016)

Great shot Jack Douglas!

I did also photograph woodpeckers with my 6D about two weeks ago. Compared to my 7D Mark II it took me a while to figure out that the center focus point covers a greater area than I looks like in the viewfinder and after I got used to that I started getting the birds in focus opposed to the branches being in focus.  

I took this shot of a great spotted woodpecker with 6D + 400mm f/5.6 L USM


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Gorgeous weather up here in Alberta and I'm house bound. Renos are the pits because every activity leads to another unrelated and all the activities damages other items ..... ugh.
> 
> Here is another shot. ISO 2000 640th F6.3 300 X2 6D all focus points because I was anticipating a flight shot, so maybe a touch front focused but if it's hazy I don't know what's up.
> 
> Jack




Very nice picture, Jack. Well done.


----------



## auditom (Apr 28, 2016)

Black Stork: Canon 1DS MIII with 135mm 2,0 L @ f3,2
Eagle Owl: Canon 1DS MIII with 135mm 2,0 L + TC 1,4 MIII @ f3,2


----------



## auditom (Apr 28, 2016)

Here is the Eagle Owl:


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 28, 2016)

auditom said:


> Here is the Eagle Owl:



Very nice! Judging from your reflections in its eyes, you must have been close - how close?


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Tom. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks Corydoras and Click. Corydoras that's a lovely shot of a lovely bird. More great shots being posted by everyone. Got me wondering how many different birds exist in the world, quite amazing!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Apr 28, 2016)

More house crows:











Canon 5D m3 + EF 100-400mm II


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2016)

Cog said:


> More house crows:



I really like the first shot. Well done, Cog.

...second and third...It's Sushi Time ;D


----------



## auditom (Apr 29, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> auditom said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the Eagle Owl:
> ...



3 meters


----------



## Corydoras (Apr 29, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Corydoras and Click. Corydoras that's a lovely shot of a lovely bird. More great shots being posted by everyone. Got me wondering how many different birds exist in the world, quite amazing!
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack! To my knowledge there are about 9000 species of birds and that doesn't eaven have the number of subspecies count in!


----------



## Cog (Apr 29, 2016)

Click said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > More house crows:
> ...


Thanks a lot, Click!


----------



## Rockets95 (Apr 30, 2016)

I think this may be my first post in this forum, so here is a small blue heron I shot at Ding Darling.


----------



## ERHP (Apr 30, 2016)

A small Black Throated Sparrow perched on a branch near me in the Anza Borrego desert.


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2016)

Lovely shot. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 30, 2016)

Just spent 24 hours in San Francisco and now enjoying a 4h 20min delay in SFO for the next flight. Managed to get a couple of shots in the rooftop garden of the Fairmont. By coincidence, one was of a white-crowned sparrow, a species we don't see back home. It is quite a singer, unlike the European sparrows.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Just spent 24 hours in San Francisco and now enjoying a 4h 20min delay in SFO for the next flight. Managed to get a couple of shots in the rooftop garden of the Fairmont. By coincidence, one was of a white-crowned sparrow, a species we don't see back home. It is quite a singer, unlike the European sparrows.



Alan, I often lament that one of my distant relatives brought the "English" sparrow to Canada, a rather despised bird. I know, shame on me for saying that. 

A real beauty isn't she!

Jack


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 30, 2016)

AlanF said:


> By coincidence, one was of a white-crowned sparrow, a species we don't see back home. It is quite a singer, unlike the European sparrows.



Here's one from this morning, company for yours.


----------



## yragkeem (May 1, 2016)

Had this sharp shinned hawk visit today and unfortunately for the downy woodpecker that had been visiting our feeder regularly, it became the hawks' supper. Amazingly, the hawk ate the whole bird - feathers, legs, and everything.


----------



## Click (May 1, 2016)

yragkeem said:


> Had this sharp shinned hawk visit today and unfortunately for the downy woodpecker that had been visiting our feeder regularly, it became the hawks' supper. Amazingly, the hawk ate the whole bird - feathers, legs, and everything.




Very nice series.

Welcome to CR


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2016)

Click said:


> yragkeem said:
> 
> 
> > Had this sharp shinned hawk visit today and unfortunately for the downy woodpecker that had been visiting our feeder regularly, it became the hawks' supper. Amazingly, the hawk ate the whole bird - feathers, legs, and everything.
> ...



+1 And that proves he was really hungry and not wasteful. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 1, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Just spent 24 hours in San Francisco and now enjoying a 4h 20min delay in SFO for the next flight. Managed to get a couple of shots in the rooftop garden of the Fairmont. By coincidence, one was of a white-crowned sparrow, a species we don't see back home. It is quite a singer, unlike the European sparrows.
> ...



There were lots of English Sparrows at the Fairmont too. They have become rare in England, unfortunately, but they are a pest in the USA. Just arrived in Washington DC at 1 am after a 5 hour delay in San Francisco.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=post;quote=594015;topic=1280.10215#


----------



## Claudelec (May 1, 2016)

Mesange Bleue, cropped; in my garden. Eating sunflower seed.
70D, 100-400 II @ 400mm , 1/500, 6.3


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2016)

Love "chickadees" and that's a beauty.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 1, 2016)

Claudelec said:


> Mesange Bleue, cropped; in my garden. Eating sunflower seed.
> 70D, 100-400 II @ 400mm , 1/500, 6.3



Nice picture, Claudelec.


----------



## Freddie (May 1, 2016)

*Just back from the Rio Grande Valley*

The migration was starting to come through although we were just a bit early. This is a male Bronzed Cowbird in repose and then performing its mating ritual of hovering about 4-feet from the ground in front of the female of the species.


----------



## quod (May 1, 2016)

Sony A7RII + Metabones T IV + Canon 500/4 II


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2016)

Freddie, that second one is really interesting and extra nice.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 2, 2016)

It was raining in Washington DC most of today. Last year, in bright sun I got a shot of a blackcrowned night heron using my SX50 at Rock Creek on the border with Georgetown. This afternoon, I got him again with the 100-400mm II on the 5DS R. He was barely visible with the naked eye and is only a tiny dot in the middle of the shot. Here are the SX50 shot and the 5DS R for a comparison, plus a mockingbird which perched for a few seconds. Not wonderful, but it shows you can get useful images at 1/80 s under poor conditions with decent IS.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 2, 2016)

Quite a contrast Alan. I could almost be tempted by a 5DSR but I can't get two cameras! Nice to have a camera on your travels.

Jack


----------



## quod (May 2, 2016)

Alan, the National Zoo's bird area is full of wild Black Crowned Night Herons, especially now that chicks are being born. If you haven't checked it out before, you may enjoy shooting there. Get to the zoo early, as it has been getting bigger and bigger crowds as the weather has warmed.


----------



## Click (May 2, 2016)

*Re: Just back from the Rio Grande Valley*



Freddie said:


> The migration was starting to come through although we were just a bit early. This is a male Bronzed Cowbird in repose and then performing its mating ritual of hovering about 4-feet from the ground in front of the female of the species.



Very nice shots. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 2, 2016)

A common Buzzard:







Canon 5DIII, ef 400mm f2.8 LIS, 1.4x TCIII


----------



## AlanF (May 2, 2016)

quod said:


> Alan, the National Zoo's bird area is full of wild Black Crowned Night Herons, especially now that chicks are being born. If you haven't checked it out before, you may enjoy shooting there. Get to the zoo early, as it has been getting bigger and bigger crowds as the weather has warmed.



Quod, thank you so much - you really made my day! I went to the zoo this morning, very dull weather, but found loads of wild birds living there as well as the caged ones. The herons were phenomenal. Here's my best black-crowned night heron plus some grey catbirds.


----------



## Click (May 2, 2016)

Very nice series, Alan. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## quod (May 2, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Quod, thank you so much - you really made my day! I went to the zoo this morning, very dull weather, but found loads of wild birds living there as well as the caged ones. The herons were phenomenal. Here's my best black-crowned night heron plus some grey catbirds.


Good deal. Glad to hear that it worked out for you. The bird area of the zoo is always awesome this time of the year. Some of the birds stick around outside of mating/nesting season, too.


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2016)

quod said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Quod, thank you so much - you really made my day! I went to the zoo this morning, very dull weather, but found loads of wild birds living there as well as the caged ones. The herons were phenomenal. Here's my best black-crowned night heron plus some grey catbirds.
> ...



Just got back on the overnight flight. There were some beautiful Northern Cardinals there, we don't get them here in the uK.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2016)

Nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## yragkeem (May 3, 2016)

Edit:
I miss-identified the bird as a Sharp Shinned Hawk. It is actually a Merlin, a member of the Falcon family.


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2016)

American white pelicans on the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon yesterday afternoon,


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2016)




----------



## dpc (May 3, 2016)




----------



## dpc (May 3, 2016)

8)


----------



## Mikehit (May 3, 2016)

A heron doing yoga


----------



## Mikehit (May 3, 2016)

A territorial dispute


----------



## Click (May 3, 2016)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 3, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> A territorial dispute



Geese behaving like humans! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (May 3, 2016)

I was invited to Scotland by my daughter. Went to Farnes Island.
-r

Edit: 7DII, 70-200 2.8II. 100% crop.


----------



## Eldar (May 3, 2016)

First bird portrait from the 1DX-II. Should have been something spectacular, but ended up with a house sparrow ...

600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII, handheld


----------



## GuyF (May 3, 2016)

Eldar said:


> First bird portrait from the 1DX-II. Should have been something spectacular, but ended up with a house sparrow ...
> 
> 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII, handheld



Hi Eldar,

How do you find the exposure with the 1DX2? I always seem to add 2/3rds of a stop compensation with my 5D3 (and 40D before it). I'm sure I read somewhere that Canon metering tends to underexpose slightly by default.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Eldar (May 3, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > First bird portrait from the 1DX-II. Should have been something spectacular, but ended up with a house sparrow ...
> ...


I am still early on the learning curve, so it is difficult to be conclusive. However, going through the limited number of shots I have so far, a number of them are a bit dark, but the majority is fine. I´ll shoot some more and report back later.


----------



## 2n10 (May 3, 2016)

yragkeem said:


> Had this sharp shinned hawk visit today and unfortunately for the downy woodpecker that had been visiting our feeder regularly, it became the hawks' supper. Amazingly, the hawk ate the whole bird - feathers, legs, and everything.



Beautiful shots and welcome.

You have a Merlin there though not a Sharp-shinned Hawk.


----------



## 2n10 (May 3, 2016)

Click said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Burrowing Owl, this is by far the closet I have been able to get to this bird. I was about 45 feet away. I ended up very close to the burrow!
> ...



Thank you Click.


----------



## yragkeem (May 3, 2016)

2n10 said:


> yragkeem said:
> 
> 
> > Had this sharp shinned hawk visit today and unfortunately for the downy woodpecker that had been visiting our feeder regularly, it became the hawks' supper. Amazingly, the hawk ate the whole bird - feathers, legs, and everything.
> ...



Thanks for viewing and the correction on bird ID.


----------



## Northbird (May 3, 2016)

Canon 7D MK II + 300 F2.8 IS




Ruddy turnstone (Arenaria interpres) at Golden hour by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 3, 2016)

Northbird said:


> Canon 7D MK II + 300 F2.8 IS



Lovely light. Well done, Tony.


----------



## Mikehit (May 3, 2016)

Northbird said:


> Canon 7D MK II + 300 F2.8 IS



That is nicely exposed for the range of tones.


----------



## nats1mom (May 4, 2016)

Vermilion Flycatcher; captured in Arizona


----------



## quod (May 5, 2016)

Female Cardinal. Sony A7RII + Canon 100-400 II.


----------



## falcnr (May 5, 2016)

A few random images of wild birds taken in the last few months on various trips.


----------



## dpc (May 5, 2016)

More pelican pics taken last Monday


----------



## dpc (May 5, 2016)




----------



## dpc (May 5, 2016)

falcnr said:


> A few random images of wild birds taken in the last few months on various trips.




Really nice pictures!


----------



## falcnr (May 5, 2016)

dpc said:


> falcnr said:
> 
> 
> > A few random images of wild birds taken in the last few months on various trips.
> ...



Thanks my friend


----------



## Click (May 5, 2016)

falcnr said:


> A few random images of wild birds taken in the last few months on various trips.



Great series. Nicely done.


----------



## chops411 (May 5, 2016)

Owl by Eddie Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 6, 2016)

Enjoying my new 100-400mm Mk II and Mk II 1.4x (on my 7D Mk II, handheld):






*Dunnock*





*Pheasant*





*Pheasant*





*Goldcrest*





*Mallard*





*Stonechat*





*Stonechat*





*Stonechat*

(Grrr... Isn't it time this forum allowed for the fact that we're not on 14 inch monitors any more? These all look better opened in their own window).


----------



## Click (May 6, 2016)

Beautiful. I really like your series, Keith.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 6, 2016)

Thanks, Click.

I think I need to revisit the highlights on the Stonechat - I'm pretty good at dealing with hot highlights, but these could be better - but the level of detail I'm getting as a matter of course at 560mm is _very_ pleasing.

The Mallard was a test of the IS - I deliberately went to a slow shutter speed (1/80 here) to get the rain streaks, and got fiftteen shots in a row all of which were pin-sharp. This one has the best rain streaks.


----------



## Mikehit (May 6, 2016)

A lovely set there, Keith. I have exactly the same set-up as yourself - so I thought I would ask how heavily cropped are they and what sort of ISO are you using. Most of the top reviews show birds in places like Florida where they have good light and the murky conditions of northern UK offer a completely different set of challenges.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 6, 2016)

None of these are heavy crops - just compositional adjustments, really.

The Exif is in the images, and I'm between 250 (the first Stonechat) and 2500 ISO (the Mallard) here, with the Dunnock at 2000 ISO.

These aren't "high" ISOs for the 7D Mk II though, using Photo Ninja as my Raw converter: I'm routinely north of 4000 ISO, and never have to apply PP noise reduction. 

This is a typical 3200 ISO image. Still plenty of detail, and a smooth clean background. Again, no additional NR after conversion.

I shoot Manual/Auto ISO on the 7D Mk II, and I really appreciate that with Photo Ninja the camera can go from 100 to (say) 6400 ISO and I simply don't have to worry about it, because the higher ISOs present _no_ additional processing "overhead" - I treat every file that comes off the camera in exactly the same way, thanks to Photo Ninja.

My Topaz Denoise PS plugin is essentially redundant..!

;D


----------



## dpc (May 6, 2016)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Enjoying my new 100-400mm Mk II and Mk II 1.4x (on my 7D Mk II, handheld):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really nice photos! Great job.


----------



## dpc (May 6, 2016)

1. Two GBHs fighting in a tree.
2. & 3. Cormorant


----------



## Mikehit (May 6, 2016)

Keith_Reeder said:


> None of these are heavy crops - just compositional adjustments, really.
> 
> The Exif is in the images, and I'm between 250 (the first Stonechat) and 2500 ISO (the Mallard) here, with the Dunnock at 2000 ISO.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your time, Keith. I am still trying to work out the limits of the 7D2 and I often hit the perfect storm of cropping plus underexposure (to get the shutter speed) so it is good to see that if you do get it right, good results are possible at 3200.
I have sometimes wondered if I have hit the limits of Lightroom (v5 is my current raw converter of choice) so I will give Ninja a go - as well as the latest version of Canon's own DPP.


----------



## Visarend (May 6, 2016)

Lone White-fronted Bee-eater
7D ii, 600mm f4 L IS II


----------



## Click (May 6, 2016)

Lovely. Well done, Visarend.


----------



## Krob78 (May 6, 2016)

dpc said:


> Keith_Reeder said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoying my new 100-400mm Mk II and Mk II 1.4x (on my 7D Mk II, handheld):
> ...


Very nice! Great detail!


----------



## GuyF (May 6, 2016)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Enjoying my new 100-400mm Mk II and Mk II 1.4x (on my 7D Mk II, handheld):



Man, those are crisp images! Like the pheasant portrait - lots of detail but not over-sharpened.

Must check out Photo Ninja.


----------



## gh4photos (May 6, 2016)

keel-billed toucan, Costa Rica


----------



## Click (May 6, 2016)

gh4photos said:


> keel-billed toucan, Costa Rica



I really like this bird. Nicely done, gh4photos.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 6, 2016)

Thanks, all.



GuyF said:


> Must check out Photo Ninja.



Guy, much of the detail and sharpness comes from my sharpening "secret weapon" - in PhotoShop I use Topaz Detail's *Deblur* algorithm (which looks like a kind of RL deconvolution), applied with a brush, at a setting of 17 (17 is pretty arbitrary! It just so happens that's what I saved to my preset).

I might then fade the result a bit to suit, but I'm extremely impressed by how this algorithm brings out detail and sharpness without looking overdone or introducing artefacts. That's all I ever need to do.

Ironically, I don't use its "Detail" sliders at all.

That said, I've found that the free Athentech "Perfect Exposure" plugin to be really good at bringing out detail too. I'll usually apply the "Detail and Shadows" preset, then dial back the Exposure slider and the Opacity from the "Adjust" panel.

Mind you, the camera and lens (and hopefully, I ) have something to do with the sharpness, too..!


----------



## David Perrin (May 6, 2016)

Canon 6D, 100-400 Mk2

Grey Wagtail


----------



## Click (May 6, 2016)

David Perrin said:


> Canon 6D, 100-400 Mk2
> 
> Yellow Wagtail



Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## Mikehit (May 6, 2016)

David Perrin said:


> Canon 6D, 100-400 Mk2
> 
> Yellow Wagtail



With the black throat, I think it is a grey wagtail. 
Nice shot, though


----------



## Don Haines (May 7, 2016)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Enjoying my new 100-400mm Mk II and Mk II 1.4x (on my 7D Mk II, handheld):


Are you sure you are a photographer and not a lens salesman? Those pictures make me want to rush out and get that lens far more than any images Canon published....

NICE!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 7, 2016)

Boy I'm impressed by all the recent shots. Can I possibly trade birds with someone? At least now she's in the grass and excited about an ant. 6D 300 X2

Jack


----------



## David Perrin (May 7, 2016)

Thanks Click. I have been lurking for a couple of years now and decided it was time to man up and post an image.

Thanks Mikehit and you are right it is a Grey Wagtail. Must have had a senior moment there.


----------



## Claudelec (May 7, 2016)

Seen in Mauritius, these birds are pleased to take their breakfast with you...
Red-whiskered bulbul
Pycnonotus jocosus
100-400 IS II at 400mm, 1/800 6.3 500ISO cropped


----------



## GuyF (May 7, 2016)

Keith_Reeder said:


> ...in PhotoShop I use Topaz Detail's *Deblur* algorithm...



Thanks for the additional info. So many software packages, so little time to try them all!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 8, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Keith_Reeder said:
> 
> 
> > ...in PhotoShop I use Topaz Detail's *Deblur* algorithm...
> ...



In mulling over this issue of sharpness that everyone strives for, the following has only recently hit me as a relative beginner, especially after my purchase of a used 1D4 (16 MP). That is, *if* I could fill the frame then the IQ was superb but given that I was usually rather far away and cropping fairly heavily then the 6D (20 MP) really pulled ahead (both MP and ISO). I used to restrict myself to ISO 1250 with the 6D but that's only a rule I now follow if I'm not close to filling the frame. I'd say that with today's cameras and lenses that "fairly sharp" is the norm if cropping is minimal unless there are focus (AFMA) or blur/shake problems. Sometimes the shutter speed required is higher than we might think.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (May 8, 2016)

A Great Crested Grebe is admiring her eggs. in about three weeks time, we will have some special looking chicks here.

5DSR, 600mm f4L IS II
1/1600s, f/6.3, ISO400


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 8, 2016)

Eldar said:


> A Great Crested Grebe is admiring her eggs. in about three weeks time, we will have some special looking chicks here.
> 
> 5DSR, 600mm f4L IS II
> 1/1600s, f/6.3, ISO400



For sure you will have more lovely shots!

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (May 8, 2016)

Eldar said:


> A Great Crested Grebe is admiring her eggs. in about three weeks time, we will have some special looking chicks here.
> 
> 5DSR, 600mm f4L IS II
> 1/1600s, f/6.3, ISO400



A very welcome change to the cliche'd Grebe photos. Lovely.


----------



## LSeries (May 8, 2016)

A Red-necked Grebe with 7Dmk2 + Sigma 150-600 S:




Red-necked Grebe by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## tpatana (May 8, 2016)

Is that a toupee?


----------



## Click (May 8, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Is that a toupee?



Donald Trump style? ;D


Nice shot, tpatana.


----------



## tron (May 9, 2016)

Eldar said:


> A Great Crested Grebe is admiring her eggs. in about three weeks time, we will have some special looking chicks here.
> 
> 5DSR, 600mm f4L IS II
> 1/1600s, f/6.3, ISO400


Eldar this is fantastic! Where did you shoot it?


----------



## steven kessel (May 9, 2016)

Male Vermilion Flycatcher. These little guys are absolute charmers.

5Diii, 400DO+1.4X Extender, hand held, ISO 800, aperture priority setting, f8 @ 1/2000.


----------



## steven kessel (May 9, 2016)

And, here's Ms. Vermilion. Less brilliant, but cute nonetheless.

5Diii, 400 DO+1.4X Extender, aperture priority setting, ISO 800, f8 @ 1/1600


----------



## Eldar (May 9, 2016)

tron said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > A Great Crested Grebe is admiring her eggs. in about three weeks time, we will have some special looking chicks here.
> ...


It is from a lake in Oslo called Østensjøvannet. We have a healthy population of grebes there.


----------



## fentiger (May 9, 2016)

here's a grebe taken yesterday
1D4 with 400/2.8 f4 1/1600s


----------



## fentiger (May 9, 2016)

cormorant, nice if you don't have a fish pond!!!


----------



## Click (May 9, 2016)

steven kessel said:


> Male Vermilion Flycatcher. These little guys are absolute charmers.





steven kessel said:


> And, here's Ms. Vermilion. Less brilliant, but cute nonetheless.




Beautiful shots, Steven.


----------



## ERHP (May 9, 2016)

Calliope Hummingbird taking off after a nectar stealing Rufous Hummingbird. First trip to the local mountains with the new toy.





1/640 : f/9 : ISO 1000 1DX MK II 600 II w/1.4TC


----------



## tron (May 9, 2016)

Eldar said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


Very nice place. I had to drive for many hours (more than 6) to get to a lake to find them! Even then I wasn't as close as I should even with my equipment at maximum reach configuration: 7D2 + 500mm f/4L IS II + 1.4XIII (I didn't dare to use 2XIII but maybe I should). (EDIT) This was  my first attempt. Anyway I will try to revisit in a 1 to 1.5 month from now when they will have chicks 

By the way I saw your other picture with the one chick. Fantastic too.


----------



## Mikehit (May 9, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Calliope Hummingbird taking off after a nectar stealing Rufous Hummingbird. First trip to the local mountains with the new toy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful - really eye-catching


----------



## Click (May 9, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Calliope Hummingbird taking off after a nectar stealing Rufous Hummingbird. First trip to the local mountains with the new toy.



Lovely shot, ERHP. Well done.


----------



## lu77 (May 9, 2016)

Sing


----------



## chrisbnp (May 9, 2016)

Green Heron


----------



## Click (May 9, 2016)

lu77 said:


> Sing




Very nice picture. Welcome to CR


----------



## Click (May 9, 2016)

chrisbnp said:


> Green Heron




Beautiful shot, chrisbnp. Welcome to CR


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 10, 2016)

Click said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Calliope Hummingbird taking off after a nectar stealing Rufous Hummingbird. First trip to the local mountains with the new toy.
> ...



New toy appears to be doing the job. 

Jack


----------



## Corydoras (May 10, 2016)

chrisbnp said:


> Green Heron


 Nice picture chrisbnp!

Two portraits from the latest birding session: male and female red-breasted merganser.


----------



## Click (May 10, 2016)

Corydoras said:


> Two portraits from the latest birding session: male and female red-breasted merganser.




Nice pictures, Corydoras.


----------



## Corydoras (May 10, 2016)

Click said:


> Corydoras said:
> 
> 
> > Two portraits from the latest birding session: male and female red-breasted merganser.
> ...


Thanks Click!


----------



## LSeries (May 10, 2016)

A Lesser black-backed gull eating a fish:



Gull Eating A Fish by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## andrei1989 (May 10, 2016)

two of my most recent ones.
one posing and another giving me the death stare )


----------



## martinslade (May 10, 2016)

I wonder what the're thinking..?


----------



## Valvebounce (May 11, 2016)

Hi Martin. 
Nice shots, great expressions. 
I often get the impression that they are thinking "I wonder if that big eye staring at me is friendly? Oh well better leave just in case it is foe!" Right before they disappear leaving me with a shot of an empty space where once was a bird. 

Cheers, Graham. 



martinslade said:


> I wonder what the're thinking..?


----------



## martinslade (May 11, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Martin.
> Nice shots, great expressions.
> I often get the impression that they are thinking "I wonder if that big eye staring at me is friendly? Oh well better leave just in case it is foe!" Right before they disappear leaving me with a shot of an empty space where once was a bird.
> 
> ...



Very funny and how true..!


----------



## GuyF (May 11, 2016)

martinslade said:


> I wonder what the're thinking..?



Two options - does it want to eat me or mate with me?


----------



## Click (May 11, 2016)

martinslade said:


> I wonder what the're thinking..?



I don't know...But I really like those pictures.


----------



## Don Haines (May 11, 2016)

martinslade said:


> I wonder what the're thinking..?


They are both nice, but the first one is REALLY nice.... great shots!


----------



## ERHP (May 12, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > ERHP said:
> ...



Thanks Mikehit, Click and Jack! Definitely not complaining about the camera , just my lack of time to actually use it.


----------



## Khufu (May 12, 2016)

martinslade said:


> I wonder what the're thinking..?



GOLDCREST!  
The teeny-tiniest birds we get here in Britain... Where are you, Sir? Lovely shots, loving the Blue Tit too. They're amazing to watch, acrobatic little guys, they are!


----------



## candyman (May 12, 2016)

Three birds enjoying the sunny weather
5D MKIII and 100-400 II

f7.1


Just came across this article: http://rsbl.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/12/4/20160113


----------



## Click (May 12, 2016)

Beautiful series, candyman. Nicely done.


----------



## candyman (May 12, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, candyman. Nicely done.




Thank you


----------



## David Perrin (May 12, 2016)

Here is a little Chaffinch sequence


----------



## Click (May 12, 2016)

David Perrin said:


> Here is a little Chaffinch sequence



Very nice shots, David.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 12, 2016)

candyman said:


> Three birds enjoying the sunny weather
> 5D MKIII and 100-400 II
> 
> f7.1
> ...



Good read, thanks.

Jack


----------



## David Perrin (May 13, 2016)

Thanks Click much appreciated.

David


----------



## dcm (May 13, 2016)

Ducks visit my backyard pond every year for several weeks. Have photographed them in the past with 550D and 6D. This year the 1DX2 arrived in time to use them as my first test subjects - quite pleased with it, particularly the AF system. Still a lot to learn about the camera, but initial results are quite promising. The ducks seemed to be okay with the loud/fast shutter, which was probably less annoying to them than my 4 year old granddaughter playing in the yard. Taken on my deck from distance of around 30 ft, +/- 10 ft, using 100-400L II, wide open. Early photos in the Flickr album at ISO 500 in sunlight, later photos ISO 5000 with cloud cover. 



dvmtthws20160508141735 
by dvmtthws, on Flickr

Rock climbing (well, we are in Colorado)


dvmtthws20160508142451-2 
by dvmtthws, on Flickr

Bathing


dvmtthws20160508143211 
by dvmtthws, on Flickr

Water off a duck's back


dvmtthws20160508143212-3 
by dvmtthws, on Flickr

Drying off


dvmtthws20160508143217 
by dvmtthws, on Flickr

Part dog


dvmtthws20160508143223 
by dvmtthws, on Flickr

All clean for the portrait


dvmtthws20160508143313 
by dvmtthws, on Flickr


----------



## Mikehit (May 13, 2016)

Wait for me !!


----------



## AlanF (May 13, 2016)

The Sigma 150-600mm C has had a really varied set of reviews and MTF measurements published, indicative of inconsistent quality control. I tried one last year from my local shop and it was about the same at 600mm f/6.3 as my 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC at 560mm. Yesterday, the local shop had a new one in and I borrowed it for some chart tests, and it bowled me over. OK, the OS (IS) is all over the place compared with Canon, but it was far sharper at 600mm and f/6.3 than my 100-400mm II at 560mm, and also sharper when both at 400mm. It was even sharper and with more consistent focus than my 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC at 600mm. It was clearly a high end outlier and I had to buy it (traded one of my 100-400 IIs with cash back). It then out performed my Canons in IQ shots of goldfinches on my feeder. This is one of those lenses you have to try out first t get a good one, and this one is tops. Here is one of my shots from yesterday. Tomorrow, it will be tested thoroughly. There is no sharpening applied to this shot, just RAW converted denoised with DxO (iso1250, 1/200s, f/6.3 and 5DS R).


----------



## nats1mom (May 14, 2016)

Captured this at Dead Horse Ranch/Arizona


----------



## meywd (May 14, 2016)

Green Peahen by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## wsmith96 (May 14, 2016)

meywd said:


> Green Peahen by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr



Nice colors!


----------



## rfdesigner (May 15, 2016)

Whilst in the garden today I noticed a fledgling just sitting in the grass, chirping away. They do this when they jump from the nest, apparently it's safer to be sat in the undergrowth than in the nest as preditors may well have worked out where the nest is. However with 3 rather clumsy children galumphing up and down the garden it's life chances didn't look good, so I intervened. (Birds have poor sense of smell, so a slight proximity doesn't put parents off unlike say deer, but it's not wise to move a bird very far otherwise parents might not find it again)

Having been on a handling course for birds of prey I treated this exaclty the same, crawled in as low as I could, got it to hop onto my wrist then raised that arm so it was slightly above me when standing, it seemed quite happy, carrying on chirping.

I got my wife to grab the camera, told her what to do, how to focus etc and she started clicking away and slowly approaching. This is the last shot before it jumped onto her head, eventually it jumped into the trees next to us.

And species wise it's a Robin.

Taken with a 28mmf1.8 on a 6D... who needs telephoto! ;D


----------



## Don Haines (May 15, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> Whilst in the garden today I noticed a fledgling just sitting in the grass, chirping away. They do this when they jump from the nest, apparently it's safer to be sat in the undergrowth than in the nest as preditors may well have worked out where the nest is. However with 3 rather clumsy children galumphing up and down the garden it's life chances didn't look good, so I intervened. (Birds have poor sense of smell, so a slight proximity doesn't put parents off unlike say deer, but it's not wise to move a bird very far otherwise parents might not find it again)
> 
> Having been on a handling course for birds of prey I treated this exaclty the same, crawled in as low as I could, got it to hop onto my wrist then raised that arm so it was slightly above me when standing, it seemed quite happy, carrying on chirping.
> 
> ...


very nice story!


----------



## rfdesigner (May 16, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> very nice story!



thanks.


----------



## Kerry B (May 16, 2016)

The mallard is sometimes overlooked but are actually beautiful birds. Light was lovely at time.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 16, 2016)

Roseate Tern - " Back off "

7D & 100-400mm


----------



## IslanderMV (May 16, 2016)

Least Tern

400mm -7D from Kayak.


----------



## sedwards (May 18, 2016)

i just bought a new house and made a setup so i can shoot right from my bedroom window. i need to find a diferent kind of seed cause all i have for now are grackles and sparrows and they empty the feeder every day. they offer some good poses but not the prettiest bird around lol


5D3_2860 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (May 18, 2016)

sedwards said:


> i just bought a new house and made a setup so i can shoot right from my bedroom window. i need to find a diferent kind of seed cause all i have for now are grackles and sparrows and they empty the feeder every day. they offer some good poses but not the prettiest bird around lol



Despite the subject, nice picture. My place also has grackles cleaning out the feeders


----------



## lion rock (May 18, 2016)

sedwards,
Congrats on new house!
Don't know if you can entice some birds while excluding certain birds with a specific seed or seed mix. We use a common song bird seed mix which include millet and oil seeds as the main components. Most birds visiting will pick out the oil seeds and fling away the millets which the smaller birds eat. Some of the seeds then fall to the ground and doves get them. At times certain species will just perch on the feeder excluding others. In the past few years, the seed feeders (oil seeds) have attracted flying squirrels to visit at night. 
( http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12203.msg538031#msg538031 )
And yes, I have to refill the two feeders almost daily; it could reduces my budget for lenses.
I also have two hummingbird feeders, too. They provide the most entertainment when several hummies come visit.
Hope you find a good seed mix to attract desirable birds. And post pictures of them.
-r


----------



## Click (May 18, 2016)

Beautiful shot, Stuart.

Congratulations on your new home..


----------



## gh4photos (May 18, 2016)

Atlantic puffin, Machias Seal Island off the coast of Maine


----------



## Click (May 19, 2016)

Nice picture, gh4photos.


----------



## Corydoras (May 20, 2016)

Wood warbler and some light green early summer leaves.


----------



## Claudelec (May 20, 2016)

Heron cendre
70d, 100-400 IS II at 234mm , 1/320 f/5 iso 640
Croped for size reason.


----------



## sedwards (May 22, 2016)

I had a little free time yesterday and was able to make my own back yard set-up. Not a lot of variety yet but I will try different seeds.


5D3_2871 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



5D3_2910 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 22, 2016)

Beautiful shots. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## Don Haines (May 22, 2016)

Ran across a heron while out paddling my canoe today, and it found a nice tasty catfish


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 22, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. Well done, Stuart.



What a sharp looking Cardinal!

Jack


----------



## Eldar (May 22, 2016)

Great crested grebe with chicken.

1DX-II, 600mm f4L IS II


----------



## Click (May 22, 2016)

I really like this shot.  Nicely done, Eldar.


----------



## lion rock (May 22, 2016)

Very nice, Eldar!
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 22, 2016)

Don that's quite a catch for you and the bird!

Jack


----------



## AaronT (May 23, 2016)

*it's a turkey*

Just a photo of a turkey in my backyard. Taken with 5D MKII and 100-400.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 23, 2016)

Hi Martin. 
Well I'm quite amazed too, very nice little bit of footage, at about 44 seconds, following the scratch with a talon, was that a quick rub of the beak on the sharpening stone! 

Cheers, Graham. 



martinslade said:


> Not sure if anyone's interested in this but I was quite amazed..!
> 
> I was experimenting with HD video from my 70d and was impressed with the 3x zoom. Apparently it offers full HD capture from the centre portion of the sensor. The photo shows the full 70d aps-c using the sigma 120-300 at 300mm with 1.4x teleconverter or 420mm on a aps-c (672mm full frame equivalent) and the video shows the full HD footage.
> 
> ...


----------



## martinslade (May 23, 2016)

Jay in blossom... finally popped his head out between the bunches of blossom for a split second and got him..!


----------



## martinslade (May 23, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Martin.
> Well I'm quite amazed too, very nice little bit of footage, at about 44 seconds, following the scratch with a talon, was that a quick rub of the beak on the sharpening stone!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Aaahh... didn't realize it was sharpening its beak... thanks


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 23, 2016)

Is somebody pulling somebody's leg? 

Jack


----------



## martinslade (May 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Is somebody pulling somebody's leg?
> 
> Jack



LOL


----------



## martinslade (May 24, 2016)

Goldfinch


----------



## Click (May 24, 2016)

very nice shot, martinslade.


----------



## gruhl28 (May 24, 2016)

martinslade said:


> Not sure if anyone's interested in this but I was quite amazed..!
> 
> I was experimenting with HD video from my 70d and was impressed with the 3x zoom. Apparently it offers full HD capture from the centre portion of the sensor. The photo shows the full 70d aps-c using the sigma 120-300 at 300mm with 1.4x teleconverter or 420mm on a aps-c (672mm full frame equivalent) and the video shows the full HD footage.
> 
> ...



Martinslade, fantastic video. How do you enable that feature on the 70D to use just the center for video? I seem to remember reading about this before I bought mine, but I did not see anything about this in the manual.


----------



## martinslade (May 24, 2016)

gruhl28 said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if anyone's interested in this but I was quite amazed..!
> ...



Yes, no prob... quite easy really... switch on video, hit the Q button and choose digital zoom 3-10 and leave on 3x otherwise greater than 3x deteriorates image as it tries to up-res lower pix to full HD. At 3x it uses the centre 1080x1920px 1:1 px for Full HD. Have fun with extra reach..!


----------



## martinslade (May 24, 2016)

Click said:


> very nice shot, martinslade.



thanks bud


----------



## scyrene (May 24, 2016)

A pair of eiders from yesterday. Never seen this species so close before (except captive individuals). One of those rare occasions when the big lens was overkill. All @ 700mm, f/5.6, on the 5Ds.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 24, 2016)

scyrene said:


> A pair of eiders from yesterday. Never seen this species so close before (except captive individuals). One of those rare occasions when the big lens was overkill. All @ 700mm, f/5.6, on the 5Ds.



Very nice!

"Rare occasion" - this statement prompts me to ask the birders here for an opinion. A local fellow is selling a 500 4 II (great shape), asking about $6500 US. As many of you know I've been a regular 300 2.8 II 2X III shooter who has wondered almost constantly about the 500 as an alternative but I'd have to give up my 300. A new 1DX II with F8 focus is a hopeful for this fall unless something very negative occurs. So, any advice would be appreciated.

Jack


----------



## scyrene (May 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > A pair of eiders from yesterday. Never seen this species so close before (except captive individuals). One of those rare occasions when the big lens was overkill. All @ 700mm, f/5.6, on the 5Ds.
> ...



Thanks!

Well I would say the 500 II is a superb lens and good value compared to the (slightly better by all accounts) 600 II. I rarely shoot at 500mm, I find 700-1000mm much more suitable for the birds I chase, but it varies a lot by region and personality (and tbh I'd add a second extender more often if autofocus could be retained!). The 500 is obviously bigger and heavier than the 300 - I met a photographer with the latter lens once, and was amazed how small it felt. And the 300 2.8 has that extra stop of aperture if you are in a situation where 300mm is enough. From what I have read, the 300 2.8 is slightly better wide open and with extenders than the 500 but essentially both are flawless. The 2x extender adds softness and a little CA, but the 1.4 doesn't affect IQ appreciably.

Autofocus at f/8 is pretty snappy - I've only used the 5D3 and now the 5Ds but the newer body seems much snappier. And the 1DxII has much more flexibility as it's not just restricted to the centre point plus expansion - and will doubtless be even faster and more reliable. I'd say, if you find yourself shooting at 600mm a lot, give it a go!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 24, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



Thanks for that! Between posts I searched for comparisons and as we both know the answer is blowing in the wind. If I could hang onto both there would be no question. I do use the 300 alone but not too often. Where I live, a used 500 is very rare so that's why I'm getting in a twist. A 500 purchase could derail the 1DX II. Do you find yourself ever complaining about the weight/portability of the 500?

Jack


----------



## gruhl28 (May 24, 2016)

martinslade said:


> gruhl28 said:
> 
> 
> > martinslade said:
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## snowleo (May 24, 2016)

Two weeks ago I just discovered a hole in a tree. I heard warning cries of a starling. I had my 7D II and my 100-400 ready to take these shots.


----------



## scyrene (May 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Do you find yourself ever complaining about the weight/portability of the 500?



Not really. Yo'll probably need a bag that can take it, although I've squeezed it into even a normal backpack when necessary. It's a chunky piece of kit but not excessive in my experience. And I walk or take public transport, I don't drive - if you do, it would be even less of a problem.

I'd personally say go for it. It's not gonna lose much value, if any, while you try it out.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 25, 2016)

scyrene said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Do you find yourself ever complaining about the weight/portability of the 500?
> ...



Oh, just the words my wife would kill you for - kidding of course. I walk for hours with the 300 X2 and it does get heavy but not enough so I'd chance not taking it. One last question. From way back it seems it wasn't too good with the 2X III. What's your take.

While this is slightly off topic hopefully other shooters on this thread are interested.

Here is my love lorn Brown-headed cowbird. A real gentleman that hopefully will find a real mate.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 25, 2016)

Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 25, 2016)

Thanks click. And now for the dance in front of a saliva covered mirror. It's so cute to be inches from this guy watching through the mirror.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 25, 2016)

In case anyone wonders that black grommet allows a pellet pistol to be aimed at magpies.  Perhaps I'll get in trouble for this admission but ..... you know!

Jack


----------



## sedwards (May 25, 2016)

5D3_2947 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 25, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, Stuart.


----------



## scyrene (May 25, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Well the 2xIII does affect image quality - it's a little softer, so I stop down from f/8 to f/10, which seems to improve things a touch. But once the 5D3 got autofocus at f/8 I started using the 500+2x almost exclusively, and I found the results easily good enough under most circumstances, and slightly better than using the 1.4x and cropping to the same size (but overall the 1.4x combination is much cleaner and faster). AF is slower and restricted to the centre point on the 5D3 or original 1Dx, so it's not good for birds in flight, but it's still reliable enough for perched birds. Here's a set of images taken with it, judge for yourself: https://flic.kr/s/aHsjWv9M6b


----------



## tron (May 25, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Great crested grebe with chicken.
> 
> 1DX-II, 600mm f4L IS II


Astonishing as your previous grebes photos. 

Eldar an opinion (slightly off topic):

I saw that you have both 1DxII and 5DsR. I know I am comparing apples to oranges somehow and maybe there is no absolutely correct answer but which would you grab first for bird photography? 

The closest to these cameras that I have are 5D3 and 7D2. All of the times I am FL limited so I prefer my 7D2 to 5D3 but I have to be ... lucky/careful and take photos of birds lit well. 

I would think for perfect lighting APS-C (or 5DsR) is the best solution but for all cases I am not sure ...

P.S Of course everyone else is also more than welcome to comment on this...


----------



## Eldar (May 25, 2016)

tron said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Great crested grebe with chicken.
> ...


Thanks Tron,

This is in my view a good question. Most would by reflex grab the 1DX-II. And in difficult light and/or when things are moving fast, it is my clear choice. Super fast and accurate AF, unrivalled AF at f/8.0, 14fps, good high ISO performance etc. makes it a great choice. And no matter what happens, you are prepared.

However, at acceptable ISO-settings (<3200) and with limited action, the 5DSR is a fantastic option. Often I find myself in reach limited situations, where I have to crop. With the 5DSR you have Lots of resolution for cropping. Good DR, great colours and very good AF makes it a more versatile camera than some give it credit for. It is more sensitive to shake though. Some makes file size an issue, but it is no problem for me. 

I am sure others will have a different preference, but in my world, the 1DX-II/5DSR combo is the best one available.


----------



## steven kessel (May 25, 2016)

I own a 5DS-R and find it to be an unparalleled camera for closeup photography of small animals and insects. The huge files enable me to crop my images ruthlessly and still get a tremendous amount of detail. It's subjective, I know, but I also think that the camera produces colors that are richer and deeper than anything that I can get with my other go-to camera, my 5Diii. I do think that stabilization is a must, however, when shooting out in the field with this camera. I take the overwhelming majority of my pictures using a monopod.

I don't use the 5DS-R for bird photography. It only shoots at 5 fps in burst mode and that's really pretty slow. I shoot a lot of images of birds from my car window, without stabilization, and although I can get away with that with the 5Diii, I doubt whether I'd get equivalent results with an unstabilized 5DS-R. Also, the gigantic files that the camera produces can be a headache when doing post-processing. It takes a lot more time for my computer to upload and for Photoshop to handle one of those 50mp files than it does with the smaller files produced by the 5Diii. 

So, if it's birds, I'm shooting with the 5Diii. Closeups, the 5DS-R.


----------



## tron (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for answering Eldar and Steve.

I have the 7D2 which must be a little worse than 5DsR (pixel wise) but it is similar in pixel density.
(CR member AlanF has provided us info on that as well as on many camera/telephoto lenses combinations)

Also, I guess someone can use 5Ds(R) in crop mode for still birds to get smaller files.

I also used 7D2 (with 500 II) alot from the inside of my car. I didn't have sharpness issues but maybe I could lower Shutter Speed down a notch (at least for still birds) to lower the ISO. It seems that with proper exposure and lighting the best results (for heavy cropping) are up to ISO 640 and decent results up to about 1250.

I believe a 5DsR could replace both 5D3 and 7D2 (since it is FF as 5D3 and has high pixel density as 7D2) but I really like my 5D3 and I do not want to part with it ... yet


----------



## Frodo (May 25, 2016)

Sometimes, its the just the gear you have with you.
Overnight trip to island in the middle of Wellington Harbour with the team from work. I take my 6D plus 24-105/4 plus 200/2.8 and leave the 400/5.6 at home. I go for a last walk around the island before the boat comes pick us up, just taking the 6D and 24-105. There is a flock of kakariki's (red-fronted parakeets) feeding on some flax seeds. Too far away. Drat, should have taken the 200mm, would have been perfect. I wait and wait. The birds get closer. The boat departure time gets closer. I sit silent and then one flies down about 2m away from me. I take three photos and then it flies away. I then sprint for the boat and make it!


----------



## ikirumata (May 25, 2016)

Here is a wild turkey that visited our work campus a month ago.




Wild Turkey by ikirumata, on Flickr


----------



## kodakrome (May 25, 2016)

Black-crowned Night Heron
6D and 200mm 2.8L


----------



## Click (May 25, 2016)

Very nice shot, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (May 25, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, kodakrome.



Thank you, Click!


----------



## J.R. (May 26, 2016)

Ashy Bulbul - taken with 1dx II + 100-400 II + 1.4x III
ISO 1000


----------



## J.R. (May 26, 2016)

Indian Hornbill - taken with 1dx II + 100-400 II + 1.4x III
ISO 12800


----------



## J.R. (May 26, 2016)

Russet Sparrow - taken with 1dx II + 100-400 II + 1.4x III ... very heavy crop
ISO 1250


----------



## J.R. (May 26, 2016)

Red Billed Lieothrix - taken with 1dx II + 100-400 II + 1.4x III
First shot - ISO 3200
Second shot - ISO 4000


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 26, 2016)

Nice shots JR - what ISO were you using?

Jack


----------



## J.R. (May 26, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice shots JR - what ISO were you using?
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack. I've updated the ISO in the respective posts. 

he 1DX2 handles high ISO quite well in the field. Sharing a shot taken at ISO 16000. This yellow footed pigeon appeared at a turn while driving and it was a case of shooting rapidly from the window of my car. Screwed up the exposure and later adjusted in LR (could have adjusted better but the shot wasn't good enough so didn't work on it woo much).


----------



## J.R. (May 26, 2016)

Brahminy Starling @ 400mm ISO 12800


----------



## tron (May 26, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


Jack it is obvious that you enjoy bird photography alot. A 500 will be very useful (I have one) and often you will need to add 1.4x iii too. The only downside is the weight.l find it heavy (when holding it for some time) but you have to compare it with the weight of the 300 and 2x combined. Even so it is my best option for bird shooting. Go for it!


----------



## candyman (May 26, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Brahminy Starling @ 400mm ISO 12800




Hello J.R.


Nice picture. That is een interesting looking bird. I googled the bird and read that they keep the bird as aviarybird as well. Saw some great pictures of this bird. Did you get high iso because of shutterspeed or because of the light? And, is it a fast moving bird?


----------



## Click (May 26, 2016)

Very nice shots, J.R. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## J.R. (May 26, 2016)

candyman said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Brahminy Starling @ 400mm ISO 12800
> ...



Thanks Candyman. 

The light was very low in the evening - I remember taking this shot 10-15 minutes after the sun had set. This was the main reason for the ISO being high. 

The bird is not a _very_ fast flier but is very aggressive and has a harsh call. I've recently discovered that it has made a nest in my neighbour's house (the house is vacated at the moment), so I'll get many more opportunities to take photos of this bird.


----------



## J.R. (May 26, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, J.R. I especially like the first one. Well done.



Thanks Click!

BTW this thread has to be the longest one at CR - 695 pages and counting


----------



## candyman (May 26, 2016)

J.R. said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



O lovely, hope to see some more pictures


----------



## Mikehit (May 26, 2016)

Long-tailed tit
7D/100-400, 400mm, f 5.6, 1/250, ISO 400


----------



## Click (May 26, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Long-tailed tit
> 7D/100-400, 400mm, f 5.6, 1/250, ISO 400




Beautiful. Nicely done, Mike.


----------



## LSeries (May 26, 2016)

An Eurasian Coot with 7Dmk2 + Sigma 150-600 S




Eurasian Coot by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## wsmith96 (May 26, 2016)

Nice shot Lseries.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2016)

Very nice shot, LSeries.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2016)

tron, that used lens add caused me great grief trying to make up my mind and within a day it sold so that ended that. If it wasn't for my goal of owning the 1DX II and how the 500 could have interfered with that I would have jumped quicker. Still, I must be satisfied and thankful for the 300 X2 given I'm just a hobbyist!! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2016)

Very nice recent photos everyone!

Jack


----------



## nats1mom (May 27, 2016)

These guys hang out at the local restaurant foraging whenever the restaurant waters its garden.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2016)

nats1mom said:


> These guys hang out at the local restaurant foraging whenever the restaurant waters its garden.



Nice shot, sweet moment.

Jack


----------



## tron (May 27, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> tron, that used lens add caused me great grief trying to make up my mind and within a day it sold so that ended that. If it wasn't for my goal of owning the 1DX II and how the 500 could have interfered with that I would have jumped quicker. Still, I must be satisfied and thankful for the 300 X2 given I'm just a hobbyist!!
> 
> Jack


+1 You have 600mm 5.6 (with 2x) at FF which alleviates any 2X quality degradation especially if you close 2/3 - 1 stop (f/7.1 - f/8). In addition this combo is smaller and a little lighter (I use my 500 mostly from inside or close to my car).


----------



## Mikehit (May 27, 2016)

A woodpecker doing what woodpeckers do...

Canon 7D/100-400 1/45 sec f8 ISO 400


----------



## nats1mom (May 28, 2016)

nats1mom said:


> These guys hang out at the local restaurant foraging whenever the restaurant waters its garden.





Jack Douglas said:


> tron, that used lens add caused me great grief trying to make up my mind and within a day it sold so that ended that. If it wasn't for my goal of owning the 1DX II and how the 500 could have interfered with that I would have jumped quicker. Still, I must be satisfied and thankful for the 300 X2 given I'm just a hobbyist!!
> 
> Jack





Jack Douglas said:


> nats1mom said:
> 
> 
> > These guys hang out at the local restaurant foraging whenever the restaurant waters its garden.
> ...



Thank you very much!!


----------



## flyingSquirrel (May 28, 2016)

Purple Martin Portrait (Male)

Canon 7D MK II | Canon 500mm f4 IS II + 1.4x | ISO 1600 | f/7.1 | 1/800 sec | Handheld


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 28, 2016)

Very nice, what beautiful coloration.

Jack


----------



## Corydoras (May 28, 2016)

flyingSquirrel said:


> Purple Martin Portrait (Male)
> 
> Canon 7D MK II | Canon 500mm f4 IS II + 1.4x | ISO 1600 | f/7.1 | 1/800 sec | Handheld


Awesome picture!


----------



## Click (May 28, 2016)

flyingSquirrel said:


> Purple Martin Portrait (Male)
> 
> Canon 7D MK II | Canon 500mm f4 IS II + 1.4x | ISO 1600 | f/7.1 | 1/800 sec | Handheld




Beautiful ! Nicely done, Matthew.


----------



## ERHP (May 28, 2016)

One of the fledgling Peregrine Falcons on the cliffs of La Jolla, CA.


----------



## Click (May 28, 2016)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## nats1mom (May 28, 2016)

flyingSquirrel said:


> Purple Martin Portrait (Male)
> 
> Canon 7D MK II | Canon 500mm f4 IS II + 1.4x | ISO 1600 | f/7.1 | 1/800 sec | Handheld



WOW! Spectacular shot!


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2016)

flyingSquirrel said:


> Purple Martin Portrait (Male)



WOW!
That is a really nice shot!


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2016)

martinslade said:


> <snip>
> Anyway, here is the footage if you're interested (and not too squeamish). It's a bit rough... had the settings wrong for some of it when I forgot to reduce shutter speed so iso was up and it's a bit wobbly. This is also video stabilized using YouTube stabilizer in its editor.


Very nice.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 29, 2016)

Click said:


> Great shot, ERHP.



+1 Nice composition!

Jack


----------



## flyingSquirrel (May 29, 2016)

Thank you very much to every single person that has commented on my purple martin image. I appreciate what you've all said.


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2016)

flyingSquirrel said:


> Purple Martin Portrait (Male)
> 
> Canon 7D MK II | Canon 500mm f4 IS II + 1.4x | ISO 1600 | f/7.1 | 1/800 sec | Handheld




Exquisite portrait!


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2016)

American goldfinch male perching on pine in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains. Closest shot I could get.


----------



## serendipidy (May 30, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> flyingSquirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Purple Martin Portrait (Male)
> ...



+1000  Fantastic portrait!


----------



## serendipidy (May 30, 2016)

dpc said:


> American goldfinch male perching on pine in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains. Closest shot I could get.



dpc
This is a really lovely photo. Nicely done!


----------



## sedwards (May 30, 2016)

managed to get pretty close to this guy today


1DS39702 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## nats1mom (May 30, 2016)

Captured today at Boyce Thompson Arboretum, Arizona


----------



## dslrdummy (May 30, 2016)

sedwards said:


> managed to get pretty close to this guy today
> 
> 
> 1DS39702 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


Lovely capture and colours


----------



## dslrdummy (May 30, 2016)

dpc said:


> American goldfinch male perching on pine in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains. Closest shot I could get.


Prefer it like this rather than a close crop. Gives the photo some context. Well done.


----------



## Click (May 30, 2016)

sedwards said:


> managed to get pretty close to this guy today



Very nice picture. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## dslrdummy (May 30, 2016)

1DXii + 300 f/2.8ii


----------



## bjd (May 30, 2016)

Hi,
I find this guy very handsome, not sure about the Gel in his hair though.......



Wet Great Tit by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2016)

bjd said:


> Hi,
> I find this guy very handsome, not sure about the Gel in his hair though.......
> 
> 
> ...



I really like this picture. Great shot. It has real character.


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > American goldfinch male perching on pine in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains. Closest shot I could get.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > American goldfinch male perching on pine in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains. Closest shot I could get.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## 7DmkI (May 30, 2016)

Enjoyed the forum for a long time, may be it's time to contribute!

Not sure why they lined up like that.


----------



## Click (May 30, 2016)

bjd said:


> Hi,
> I find this guy very handsome, not sure about the Gel in his hair though.......
> 
> Cheers Brian




;D 

Very nice shot, Brian.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > American goldfinch male perching on pine in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains. Closest shot I could get.
> ...



I agree.

Jack


----------



## Cog (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Click (May 31, 2016)

Very nice series, Cog. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 31, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Cog. Well done.



+1 Especially the mudhen and chick.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2016)

Cog said:


>




Very nicely done!


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Cog (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Cog (May 31, 2016)

*To Click, Jack Douglas, dpc*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## Gilbo65 (May 31, 2016)

There are times I think of selling my EF400 - just on the basis of age and lack of technology in the form of IS. I have IS on most of my lens, and i think it has a real advantage and sometimes a "placebo effect" too..

Had a day out in a nature reserve yesterday, and was mobile. The 400mm f/5.6 was the lens in use, and i'm always shocked at the results in terms of clarity. 

Was framing a static shot in a dark pool, when a kingfisher came in. 1/400 isn't ideal for a hand-held shot of such a subject with a 400mm and no IS, but got a high percentage of keepers. Body was Canon 6D.



Kingfisher (Alcedo atthis) through the gap. by gilbo65, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (May 31, 2016)

Went to Capri over the weekend for some meetings. Took my lightweight travel gear with me - 5DS R plus 100-400mm II (no extender). It is good! A bird expert friend had to enlist a panel of even more experts to identify this one: a spotted flycatcher with faint markings.


----------



## LSeries (Jun 1, 2016)

Wagtail On A Dock by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Jun 1, 2016)

Birds with food for their young. Sigma 150-600mm + 5DS R, hand held as always.


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2016)

LSeries said:


> Wagtail On A Dock




Very nice B&W. Well done.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 1, 2016)

I put the 500mm f/4L II with the 1.4x III on my 1Dx2 and went out on the deck this afternoon. Almost immediately this female Bobwhite flew up very close by. So close in fact that I had to back up in order to get the whole bird in the frame. We have not had Bobwhites in our neighborhood for the last 15 years. They were quite common before that. Glad to have them back again.

This is a simple crop of an otherwise unadjusted jpeg straight from the camera. Handheld at ISO 1600, f/10, and 1/256 sec.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 1, 2016)

Can't complain about that can you. I put my order in today but realistically I don't think the purchase will happen until September holiday time. You guys are making me impatient!

Still house and garden bound but my friend comes by regularly to pose so I couldn't resist .... just another Pileated woodpecker shot.

Jack


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 1, 2016)

Before I backed up a little, I snapped a real bird portrait. Once again, just a simple crop of the jpeg file right out of the camera.

@Jack, you'll love it.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 1, 2016)

Beautiful portrait, JMZawodny.
Glad to see your pileated again, never get tired of them. I hear them lots, but remain out of sight. Saw a couple of red bellied this morning as I left the house for work. They were trying to out call each other. Just too far for my measly 70-200.
Keep them coming!!! Please!
-r


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Can't complain about that can you. I put my order in today but realistically I don't think the purchase will happen until September holiday time. You guys are making me impatient!
> 
> Still house and garden bound but my friend comes by regularly to pose so I couldn't resist .... just another Pileated woodpecker shot.
> 
> Jack




Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Can't complain about that can you. I put my order in today but realistically I don't think the purchase will happen until September holiday time. You guys are making me impatient!
> 
> Still house and garden bound but my friend comes by regularly to pose so I couldn't resist .... just another Pileated woodpecker shot.
> 
> Jack


Beautiful bird...nice capture, Jack!


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 2, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Before I backed up a little, I snapped a real bird portrait. Once again, just a simple crop of the jpeg file right out of the camera.
> 
> @Jack, you'll love it.



JMZ
Fantastic...tack sharp and wonderful detail and color. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks guys. You know I try to restrain myself. 

I just wish I could locate the nest.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 2, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Before I backed up a little, I snapped a real bird portrait. Once again, just a simple crop of the jpeg file right out of the camera.
> 
> @Jack, you'll love it.



It will indeed be easy to love. When I try to use all AF points with my 6D to shoot the Pileated flying it's as if the 6D has no brain compared to the 1D4. If I hadn't used the 1D4 I'd be assigning 100% of the blame on me.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice portraits on this page!

More heron and coot pics:


----------



## Cog (Jun 2, 2016)

This is just a Canada goose in a park, but he looked really bossy.


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2016)

Posted this elsewhere but it goes here, too. Yellow-headed blackbird. Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary at 600mm.


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2016)

Ditto


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2016)

Eared grebes


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2016)

Female yellow-headed blackbird gathering nesting material.


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2016)

Male yellow-headed blackbird ruffling its feathers.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 2, 2016)

African Fish Eagle with catfish, taken in the Marsh area of the Masai Mara. Canon 5d mmiii, 300f2.8 mmii with 1.4 extender.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> African Fish Eagle with catfish, taken in the Marsh area of the Masai Mara. Canon 5d mmiii, 300f2.8 mmii with 1.4 extender.



Beautiful shot. Well done, Kerry.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > African Fish Eagle with catfish, taken in the Marsh area of the Masai Mara. Canon 5d mmiii, 300f2.8 mmii with 1.4 extender.
> ...


Thanks Click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > African Fish Eagle with catfish, taken in the Marsh area of the Masai Mara. Canon 5d mmiii, 300f2.8 mmii with 1.4 extender.
> ...



Nice shots from all and especially this one.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> African Fish Eagle with catfish, taken in the Marsh area of the Masai Mara. Canon 5d mmiii, 300f2.8 mmii with 1.4 extender.




Very, very nice! Looks like he was posing for you.


----------



## candyman (Jun 3, 2016)

dpc said:


> Female yellow-headed blackbird gathering nesting material.


Very nice photos


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2016)

candyman said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Female yellow-headed blackbird gathering nesting material.
> ...




Thanks, Candyman! Just trying out my new lens. Regards, Doug Chisholm


----------



## candyman (Jun 3, 2016)

dpc said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...




I see you are having fun with it. Birds are wonderful subjects. Always different. For me, never boring.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 3, 2016)

Cormorant couple


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Cormorant couple




Nice picture, 7DmkI.


----------



## Cog (Jun 3, 2016)

A coot and chicks:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 3, 2016)

Click said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > Cormorant couple
> ...



+1 What a nest!

Jack


----------



## LSeries (Jun 4, 2016)

Cog said:


> A coot and chicks:



Veeery nice!


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2016)

Cog said:


> A coot and chicks:




Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## LSeries (Jun 4, 2016)

A young Fieldfare with 7D mk2 + Sigma 150-600 S:



A Young Fieldfare by Jussi Lind, on Flickr



A Young Fieldfare by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice pictures, LSeries. Of the two images, I prefer the second one. Well done.


----------



## LSeries (Jun 4, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, LSeries. Of the two images, I prefer the second one. Well done.



Thanks! I just couldn't decide between the two ;D


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2016)

Male yellow-headed blackbird engaging in part of his mating ritual.


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2016)

Various and sundry pelican shots from yesterday


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 4, 2016)

LSeries said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures, LSeries. Of the two images, I prefer the second one. Well done.
> ...



The eye contact does it for me. Very nice.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 4, 2016)

dpc said:


> Male yellow-headed blackbird engaging in part of his mating ritual.



Nice action shot. Striking birds for sure.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Male yellow-headed blackbird engaging in part of his mating ritual.
> ...



Thanks, Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 5, 2016)

Finally spent a couple hours out by the pond and located a House swallow nest, a Yellow-bellied sapsucker nest and a chickadee nest so I'll be back there in better lighting. Down on the water these guys had left their old ladies at home and were out on the town.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Jun 5, 2016)

*To LSeries, Click*

Thanks a lot, guys!


----------



## applecider (Jun 6, 2016)

Laughing gull on Cape Cod in late May, eating what I think are sand eels.

Don't know why but these gulls I like most I think are winged rats. Oh shot with the SL1 and 100-400ii.


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2016)

Western meadowlark. I've always found it a very difficult bird to get close enough to to take a decent snap. This is the best I can do for now.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 6, 2016)

dpc said:


> Western meadowlark. I've always found it a very difficult bird to get close enough to to take a decent snap. This is the best I can do for now.



Ah, but you've left out the best part - the song. 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Western meadowlark. I've always found it a very difficult bird to get close enough to to take a decent snap. This is the best I can do for now.
> ...




You're quite right, Jack. It'd be hard to find a bird with a more beautiful song.


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2016)

Lesser scaup, I believe, but the female doesn't look quite right. Hmmmmmmm. Walking over to the lagoon to take a few avian photos, I stepped into two gopher holes in rapid succession with the same foot and turned my ankle over. I don't think I broke anything but I sure am sore, bruised and swollen. Rather than give up the shoot, I continued on my way, spent some time walking around the lagoon and then home again. A good half hour walk each way. Maybe not the smartest plan.


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2016)

1. Male red-winged blackbird
2. Female yellow-headed blackbird


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2016)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 6, 2016)

An arty grey headed shrike.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 6, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> An arty grey headed shrike.



Lovely, nice pose and placement.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> An arty grey headed shrike.




Arty, indeed! Very, very well done.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > An arty grey headed shrike.
> ...


Thanks Jack


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 6, 2016)

dpc said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > An arty grey headed shrike.
> ...


Thanks DPC


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Cog (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi dpc-
Your info says you're in Western Canada but the species of birds you're showing are exactly what I saw in Iowa. It's kind of cool.


----------



## Cog (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 7, 2016)

Cog said:


>



Was he really that grumpy?

Jack


----------



## Cog (Jun 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Probably a little, after he didn't find enough food. He flew away a few minutes after that.


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



LOL He certainly looks grumpy. ;D


Nice shot, Cog.


----------



## gh4photos (Jun 7, 2016)

Click said:


> gh4photos said:
> 
> 
> > keel-billed toucan, Costa Rica
> ...



Thanks so much, Click. I appreciate it.


----------



## Cog (Jun 7, 2016)

Poses:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 7, 2016)

Teaching a love for nature would go a long way in solving the problems in this troubled world. Recently, observing spring in Alberta just floods my soul with gratitude and thankfulness; what a pleasure to be out in it! And the bird photos do their part too. 

Jack


----------



## Cog (Jun 7, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Teaching a love for nature would go a long way in solving the problems in this troubled world. Recently, observing spring in Alberta just floods my soul with gratitude and thankfulness; what a pleasure to be out in it! And the bird photos do their part too.
> 
> Jack


Yep, that's why I'm doing bird photography. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 7, 2016)

Cog said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Teaching a love for nature would go a long way in solving the problems in this troubled world. Recently, observing spring in Alberta just floods my soul with gratitude and thankfulness; what a pleasure to be out in it! And the bird photos do their part too.
> ...



Only one negative - it's addictive.

Jack


----------



## Vern (Jun 7, 2016)

Tricolored Heron, 1DX, 600 II + 1.4X III, ISO 640, f8, 1/800.


----------



## Vern (Jun 7, 2016)

one more


----------



## Vern (Jun 7, 2016)

turns blue in the sun


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 7, 2016)

so does the grass


----------



## WRS (Jun 8, 2016)

First Light by William Sircy, on Flickr

This picture was taken in a small oasis in the middle of the Atacama desert in Chile, one of the driest places on Earth.


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2016)

Very nice picture, William.


----------



## Vern (Jun 8, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> so does the grass



Just reprocessed using "click white balance" on the white feathers in each image rather than AWB setting and checked that all else was the same. Of course, the grass color is also affected by the ambient light. I used DPP4, happy to have advice on other processing options, but I think this color change was authentic (or as authentic as this medium permits). I will admit it seems surprising.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 8, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, William.



Keep posting.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 8, 2016)

Vern said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > so does the grass
> ...



I'm interested in knowing what's happening too.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Jun 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


And expensive


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 8, 2016)

In the first picture the top half of the bird's bill is coming out grey-blue blue and from most pictures on the web that seems to be quite accurate. But I also note that in breeding colours the bill seems to turn definite blue like the second one even if the plumage is not so vivid. Tricky one to call. 

As you say, it may well be a combination of the ambient light (you have bright sunlight with water reflection and shadows) combined with the limitations of the medium. And calibration of your computer screen (and mine!).

A list of attempts I try is set white balance using as a midpoint something that is preferably 50% grey, or if that does not work something that is not pure white but has approximately equal values for RGB (some of the feathers on the underside are coming at around 69, 70, 70).
Or copy the white balance settings from the first to the second. 
As a last resort I sometimes have to resort to some very gentle tweaking of (in Lightroom) the temperature and tint to finish it off. 

I have played around with the image and although the plumage becomes less vivid the grass retains a blue-ish tint so maybe it is one of those grasses...


----------



## Vern (Jun 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



Well, I did the obvious and reprocessed after selecting "daylight" as the color balance. Looks less blue now. The first version was AWB, second was click white balance on the under feathers. Feathers can create color by diffractive mechanisms that can change in direct light, but my first post was too blue nevertheless. Thanks Mikehit and Jack.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 8, 2016)

That's more like it. ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 8, 2016)

Shot on G3X. Handheld, 220 mm ( 600 mil 35 mm equivalent) 1/640th, f/5.6 ( wide open) ISO 640


----------



## Vern (Jun 8, 2016)

one more of the tricolor heron - I like the bubbles. They are vigorous feeders - this one dashed around and caught ~4 little fish in 15 min. ISO 640, f8, 1/400.


----------



## Northbird (Jun 8, 2016)

7DII + 600 F4 IS




Black-headed grosbeak (Pheucticus melanocephalus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 8, 2016)

I like that one Vern. The coloured tips of the feathers add a wonderful texture to the plumage.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 8, 2016)

Northbird said:


> 7DII + 600 F4 IS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice shot. Bet the song was even better.

Jack


----------



## J.R. (Jun 8, 2016)

Another one of the Brahminy Starling - 400mm + 1.4x


----------



## J.R. (Jun 8, 2016)

Asian Paradise Flycatcher - I'm hoping to get much better shots of this bird this weekend.


----------



## J.R. (Jun 8, 2016)

Blue capped rock thrush - 1dx2 @ ISO 10000


----------



## J.R. (Jun 8, 2016)

Verditer Flycatcher


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2016)

Very nice series, J.R.


----------



## candyman (Jun 8, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Verditer Flycatcher




Very nice composition and colors, lovely photo


----------



## candyman (Jun 8, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Asian Paradise Flycatcher - I'm hope to get much better shots of this bird this weekend.




This one is already very nice. Lovely bird


----------



## J.R. (Jun 8, 2016)

Click, Candyman ... Thanks!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 8, 2016)

Shots taken on Farne Island, England.
Puffin shot with 7DII and 70-200 f/2.8II. The second shot with 5DIII and 24-70 f/2.8II.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 8, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Blue capped rock thrush - 1dx2 @ ISO 10000



Is this cropped, seems noisier than I was hoping for from the 1DX II?

Jack


----------



## tom r (Jun 9, 2016)

Humming Bird in her nest. Shot with a 6D, 70-200/2.8 Mark II with 2x extender Mark III


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 9, 2016)

tom r said:


> Humming Bird in her nest. Shot with a 6D, 70-200/2.8 Mark II with 2x extender Mark III



Love it - wish I could find one.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi Tom. 
Lovely shot, how often do they have to leave the nest to feed? About the only way I might ever catch a shot of one, I spent half an hour getting wing tips, tails and empty space where once there was a humming bird! 

Cheers, Graham. 



tom r said:


> Humming Bird in her nest. Shot with a 6D, 70-200/2.8 Mark II with 2x extender Mark III


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Time I said thanks to all of you for sharing, there have been too many lovely shots with not enough ways to say how great they are. The bar is set high and keeps being lifted just a bit by all the great shots. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Ardan (Jun 9, 2016)

5Diii + 1.4x iii + 100-400 ii




Atlantic puffin by Kris Van den Abeele, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jun 9, 2016)

Ardan,
Nice shot.
-r


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2016)

tom r said:


> Humming Bird in her nest. Shot with a 6D, 70-200/2.8 Mark II with 2x extender Mark III



I really like this shot. Well done, Tom.


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2016)

Ardan said:


> 5Diii + 1.4x iii + 100-400 ii



Beautiful picture. Well done, Ardan.


----------



## davet4 (Jun 9, 2016)

Starting to get some success using the Tamron 150-600...practice makes perfect, the King Fisher is easily recognizable, not sure of the other two. 
1st picture 1/2000, f7, ISO 800
2nd picture 1/640, f6, ISO 800
3rd picture 1/500, f6, ISO 400

Any comments or suggestion on improvement gladly accepted


----------



## WRS (Jun 10, 2016)

Ardan said:


> 5Diii + 1.4x iii + 100-400 ii



Very nice!


----------



## WRS (Jun 10, 2016)

Rufous Collared Sparrow by William Sircy, on Flickr

1DX mark II. 600 f/4 II w/1.4x III. 1/800, f/5.6, iso 400

Love this camera! Feel fortunate to be able to shoot with this set up, really a lot of fun for birding.


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2016)

Very nice shot, WRS.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 10, 2016)

WRS said:


> Rufous Collared Sparrow by William Sircy, on Flickr
> 
> 1DX mark II. 600 f/4 II w/1.4x III. 1/800, f/5.6, iso 400
> 
> Love this camera! Feel fortunate to be able to shoot with this set up, really a lot of fun for birding.



Lovely pose and shot. I'm very interested in getting the 1DX II and have one on back-order with maybe 90% certainty I'll buy by September so I'm all ears and eyes for comments/shots/insights that present shooters have.

Jack


----------



## Gilbo65 (Jun 10, 2016)

Taken in a dark pool, with a Canon 6D and 400mm f/5.6 L prime, hand-held.

Was stood in a very precarious position for this! 



Kingfisher in a dark pool, Westhay, Somerset by gilbo65, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 10, 2016)

Gilbo65 said:


> Taken in a dark pool, with a Canon 6D and 400mm f/5.6 L prime, hand-held.
> 
> Was stood in a very precarious position for this!
> 
> ...



Funny how we risk life and limb for bird photos!  Nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Gilbo65 said:
> 
> 
> > Taken in a dark pool, with a Canon 6D and 400mm f/5.6 L prime, hand-held.
> ...



LOL ;D


Very nice picture, Gilbo65.


----------



## tom r (Jun 10, 2016)

Graham-
I got lucky on this one. I'm working on a demolition project that has a Biological Monitor. The monitor found the nest and they cordoned off the area until the two chicks leave the nest. The bird seemed to be there most of the time but it did fly off for food once. Despite heavy machinery coming close to the nest, it doesn't seem to mind. Happy hunting!
-Tom R




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tom.
> Lovely shot, how often do they have to leave the nest to feed? About the only way I might ever catch a shot of one, I spent half an hour getting wing tips, tails and empty space where once there was a humming bird!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## bjd (Jun 10, 2016)

Young Eurasian Blackcap (Female) I hope.......


Young Eurasian Blackcap (Female) (I hope) by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jun 10, 2016)

WRS said:


> Rufous Collared Sparrow by William Sircy, on Flickr
> 
> 1DX mark II. 600 f/4 II w/1.4x III. 1/800, f/5.6, iso 400
> 
> Love this camera! Feel fortunate to be able to shoot with this set up, really a lot of fun for birding.


Fabulous shot. Hmmm maybe I need a 1DX........


----------



## bjd (Jun 10, 2016)

Very pretty young Coot :-\


Coot Chick growing up fast by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 10, 2016)

That was good for a laugh. Here is one that might beat it. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Tom. 
Thanks for the info, I find it amazing how resilient / resistant to vehicles and machinery wildlife can be, they apparently don't perceive them as a threat when a human form would be seen as a threat. 
I hope you are able to get many more shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tom r said:


> Graham-
> I got lucky on this one. I'm working on a demolition project that has a Biological Monitor. The monitor found the nest and they cordoned off the area until the two chicks leave the nest. The bird seemed to be there most of the time but it did fly off for food once. Despite heavy machinery coming close to the nest, it doesn't seem to mind. Happy hunting!
> -Tom R
> 
> ...


----------



## davet4 (Jun 11, 2016)

Managed to get a couple of shots of a Cuckoo


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2016)

Crow rearranging its feathers.


----------



## applecider (Jun 11, 2016)

Two mallards unremarkable photos posted to show the difference a better beamer can make.
One with flash other without. Sequential shots from 1dx at about 25 M and 1/1600 iso 2000 f4.5 EF 300 ii with 1.4ex. Same exposure used for each only difference is better beamer set on HSS. No post processing other than cropping applied.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 12, 2016)

applecider said:


> Two mallards unremarkable photos posted to show the difference a better beamer can make.
> One with flash other without. Sequential shots from 1dx at about 25 M and 1/1600 iso 2000 f4.5 EF 300 ii with 1.4ex. Same exposure used for each only difference is better beamer set on HSS. No post processing other than cropping applied.



No contest. A while back I investigated and was left somewhat confused on what exactly I should be getting and from where. Any suggestions?

Jack


----------



## LSeries (Jun 12, 2016)

Some basic shots of Red-throated Loons with 7Dmk2 + Sigma 150-600 S + Canon Angle Finder C:




Red-throated Loons in A Forest Lake by Jussi Lind, on Flickr




Red-throated Loon in A Forest Lake by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 12, 2016)

Happened upon this Tree swallow nest in the middle of a small pond so I hope to get more shots - not from a bird house as I typically do.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2016)

Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks click. That blue in the sun is so pretty. That's a bird I love to have in my nesting boxes.

Jack


----------



## LSeries (Jun 12, 2016)

A wagtail feeding with 7D mk2 + Sigma 150-600 S:




Wagtail Feeding A Chick by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## applecider (Jun 12, 2016)

Jack,

I got just the better beamer from B&H, you know the temple of photographers at least Saturday through Thursday. The only trick I know of is matching the beamer to the flash, and that is for size and maybe distance from the flashes front element to the fresnel lens. I lost one walking around in some woods so am on my second as they cost $35 it's not too big a deal. Also coated the inside surfaces of the beamer with reflective silver duct tape, have no idea if that helps. The beamer tho gives the underside of birds some light for feather definition.

Was it you who was getting a 1dx mii?
Been thinking of it myself at my local prophoto supply, but B&H adds a 4 TB hard drive to the kit that seems pretty sweet.

On another note.... Can anybody identify this bird I'm calling it the Jesus bird since it has the ability to walk or rather run over water. Possibly juvenile there are adult coots and various fresh water birds in the area.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 12, 2016)

They look like grebe chicks to me, applecider.
Maybe pied bill? 

https://www.pinterest.com/horton2674/beautiful-pied-billed-grebe-photography/


----------



## applecider (Jun 12, 2016)

Mike hit think you nailed it pied billed grebes. I have seen the adults around though never with the chicks, the vastly different bill colors adult striped blue juvenile orange made me think they were different species. To Mallards and geese seem like good parents, wood ducks not so much, these grebes seem shorted in the parenting department, at least at this age.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 13, 2016)

applecider said:


> Jack,
> 
> I got just the better beamer from B&H, you know the temple of photographers at least Saturday through Thursday. The only trick I know of is matching the beamer to the flash, and that is for size and maybe distance from the flashes front element to the fresnel lens. I lost one walking around in some woods so am on my second as they cost $35 it's not too big a deal. Also coated the inside surfaces of the beamer with reflective silver duct tape, have no idea if that helps. The beamer tho gives the underside of birds some light for feather definition.
> 
> ...



Yes I plan to get the 1DX II since I waited out the 1DX and wasn't satisfied with the 1D4 that I bought used. It'll be my one and only new 1 series camera and it'll have to last a lifetime -which shouldn't be too difficult.  Of course it would be nice if I could outlive it! The IQ of the 6D has satisfied me so I should be a happy camper with the 1DX II. It's this year's renovation disaster that has derailed my photography temporarily.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 13, 2016)

For Canadians it looks like a serious price hike. They don't list the 600-EX so I'm wondering if it's right?

https://www.amazon.ca/X-Tender-Better-Beamer-FX-3-Booster/dp/B000SLNNG4

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
I kept looking at building my own Better Beamer, then I just bought one of these. 

http://www.speedgraphic.co.uk/diffusers_filters_etc/better_beamer/12837_p.html
If you click on the picture you get a scrollable set of four larger images, have a look at image 3 of four to see the different shapes for different flashes. 

I will say they seem to work really well. The only criticism I have is the Velcro holding the lens is very narrow and the lens always seems like it might be trying to escape though it hasn't yet, used it 4 times at my local hide for several hours at a time. 
I'm guessing the lenses do escape as they sell replacements! 

This link details which flashes each shape fits. 
https://store.naturescapes.net/better-beamer-flash-extender-compatibility-chart/

Cut and paste from eBay seller, haven't checked accuracy of info. 
Made from lightweight impact-resistant plastic- the Beamer weighs just 85g and packs flat.
The two side arms are shaped to fit snugly around the flash head- and are held in place with an velcro strap- so nothing needs to be glued to the flash. The fresnel lens velcroes in place.
FX-2: for Nikon SB25- SB26- Canon 540EZ- 550EX- Metz 54MZ- Sigma EF500 and any gun with depth not greater than 45mm.
FX-3: for Canon 580EX- 580EXII- 600EX- Nikon SB700.
FX-4: for Nikon SB800 and SB600
FX-5: for Canon 430EX- 430EX II
FX-6: for Nikon SB900- SB910- SB5000

Hope this helps. 
Edit, $35  I just paid £38.95 Ca$70.69 US$55.32  and that was drive up and collect (I was close by) posted to the door would have been £42!

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> No contest. A while back I investigated and was left somewhat confused on what exactly I should be getting and from where. Any suggestions?
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 13, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> I kept looking at building my own Better Beamer, then I just bought one of these.
> 
> http://www.speedgraphic.co.uk/diffusers_filters_etc/better_beamer/12837_p.html
> ...



Thanks Graham, that gives me the information that I wasn't sure about. Now it's just a matter of deciding where to buy from.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 14, 2016)

The Better Beamer via Amazon.Ca is $132 CAD with shipping or higher! Somebody must be making a pretty hefty profit.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Jun 14, 2016)

Dark key


----------



## auditom (Jun 14, 2016)

Male Eurasian Wigeon accompanied by female wigeons.
1DS MIII, 200mm 2,8LII @ f5,6 and speedlight EX580 II


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2016)

Very nice picture, Tom.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 14, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, Tom.



+1 

I was just reflecting on the fact that this thread seems to be getting more attention every day/week/month which is nice considering CR is really a gear forum. I like being able to catch gear news and still view/post wildlife etc. 

A first at my little pond now that the beavers are back. Standing near thigh deep in water, he just sauntered up to me. 300 X2

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2016)

Crow at the top of one of my evergreens, a tall evergreen, and a house finch at one of my birdbaths.


----------



## meywd (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr Stork by Mahmoud Darwish


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 15, 2016)

meywd said:


> Mr Stork by Mahmoud Darwish



That's quite a look he's giving you. Very nice.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 15, 2016)

Ouch, I feel privileged to have only spent CA$70.69 I think for CA$132 I would have made one, if I can find my saved links to the plans I'll send them to you Jack. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> The Better Beamer via Amazon.Ca is $132 CAD with shipping or higher! Somebody must be making a pretty hefty profit.
> 
> Jack


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 15, 2016)

1DXii and 300ii + 1.4xiii


----------



## allanP (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi,
here is something from wildlife. Seagull - Baltic Sea. Spring 2016.
EOS 7D Mk II / EF 70-300L by 300mm / F5.6


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2016)

meywd said:


> mr-stork-by-mahmoud-darwish



Nice shot, meywd.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 15, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> 1DXii and 300ii + 1.4xiii



I went to a birds of prey centre in Devon a few years ago where they flew one of those critters. It was surprisingly quite impressive and agile.


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2016)

Avocets...


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2016)

Blue-winged teal...


----------



## LSeries (Jun 15, 2016)

Eurasian Wigeon in Finland (7D mk2 + Sigma 150-600 S):




Eurasian Wigeon by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2016)

LSeries said:


> Eurasian Wigeon in Finland (7D mk2 + Sigma 150-600 S):



Lovely shot, LSeries.


----------



## meywd (Jun 15, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Stork by Mahmoud Darwish
> ...





Click said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > mr-stork-by-mahmoud-darwish
> ...



Thanks Jack and Click


----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2016)

Male and female widgeons


----------



## ejenner (Jun 17, 2016)

Spotted Sandpiper chicks.


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2016)

ejenner said:


> Spotted Sandpiper chicks.



So cute  Nicely done.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 17, 2016)

ejenner said:


> Spotted Sandpiper chicks.


LIKE!
Very nice!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 17, 2016)

Black and white swan photography..... normally one has to be quiet to get close to birds, but the white swan swam over to the canoe (charged it) and tried to look as intimidating as possible.


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Black and white swan photography..... normally one has to be quiet to get close to birds, but the white swan swam over to the canoe (charged it) and tried to look as intimidating as possible.



Nice! I particularly like the second one.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 17, 2016)

Crimson Rosella


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2016)

One leg up, one leg down


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 18, 2016)

Yellow Throated Longclaw. Common on the plains of Kenya.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 18, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> Yellow Throated Longclaw. Common on the plains of Kenya.



Lovely, what camera/lens?

Jack


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow Throated Longclaw. Common on the plains of Kenya.
> ...


Thanks Jack

Taken with Canon 5dmkiii with 300f2.8mkii lens.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 18, 2016)

Yellow Billed Stork in very early morning light. Canon 5dmkiii and 300f2.8mkii lens


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> Yellow Billed Stork in very early morning light. Canon 5dmkiii and 300f2.8mkii lens




Very nice shot, Kerry.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 18, 2016)

Very dull day so I grabbed the 5DS R and my trusty 300mm f/2.8 II but put the 1.4xTC on it to use at f/4 and 420mm. I came across a mutant mallard, a wren singing its heart out, and a tree creeper (hand-held shot at 1/125s).


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi Alan. 
Lovely series, I particularly like the wren singing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 19, 2016)

Always amazed at the fantastic photos you all post on this site. I'll add a couple.
Juvenile mallard. 5D3, 70-200 F2.8LII


Juvenile Mallard Ducklings by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Juvenile Mallard Ducklings by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Jun 19, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Lovely series, I particularly like the wren singing.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thanks Graham.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 19, 2016)

Juvenile Hawaiian coot from tonight. 5D3 and 70-200L 2.8II


Juvenile Hawaiian Coot by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Juvenile Hawaiian Coot in the nest by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Always amazed at the fantastic photos you all post on this site. I'll add a couple.
> Juvenile mallard. 5D3, 70-200 F2.8LII



Nice pictures, serendipidy.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 19, 2016)

Nice images everybody. Couple of Eagles from African safari. Snake Eagle and Bataleur Eagle. Both taken with Canon 5diii with Canon 300f2.8ii.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 19, 2016)

I never thought I would ever post a photo of a crow. But, this fledgling crow, very scared, appeared in my garden and I just had time to grab the 5DS R with 420mm f/4 and capture it before it fled into a bush. Note the bright blue eye, and light beak with the wide base of a fledgling.


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2016)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## gje_b (Jun 20, 2016)

First newbie post! Couple of ospreys shot with 7D with 100-400mm. What's irks me is that I can't seem to take sharp pics like what the others have posted here. Been trying for some time now and have done adjustments upon adjustments on my shooting style and/or on the camera and lens based on numerous recommendations I read and I'm still not getting the sharpness.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 20, 2016)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Always amazed at the fantastic photos you all post on this site. I'll add a couple.
> ...



Thanks, Click.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 20, 2016)

gje_b said:


> First newbie post! Couple of ospreys shot with 7D with 100-400mm.



Very Nice! Welcome to CR.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 20, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> Nice images everybody. Couple of Eagles from African safari. Snake Eagle and Bataleur Eagle. Both taken with Canon 5diii with Canon 300f2.8ii.


Well done, Kerry. 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2016)

gje_b said:


> First newbie post! Couple of ospreys shot with 7D with 100-400mm.




Very nice picture. Welcome to CR


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 20, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > Nice images everybody. Couple of Eagles from African safari. Snake Eagle and Bataleur Eagle. Both taken with Canon 5diii with Canon 300f2.8ii.
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 20, 2016)

gje_b said:


> First newbie post! Couple of ospreys shot with 7D with 100-400mm. What's irks me is that I can't seem to take sharp pics like what the others have posted here. Been trying for some time now and have done adjustments upon adjustments on my shooting style and/or on the camera and lens based on numerous recommendations I read and I'm still not getting the sharpness.



I think we might all have ideas but you'll have to provide full information before anyone can really help sort out the possible issues. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 20, 2016)

gje_b said:


> First newbie post! Couple of ospreys shot with 7D with 100-400mm. What's irks me is that I can't seem to take sharp pics like what the others have posted here. Been trying for some time now and have done adjustments upon adjustments on my shooting style and/or on the camera and lens based on numerous recommendations I read and I'm still not getting the sharpness.



Presumably you have AFMAed your lens? But, I never got a sharp shot with the 100-400mm + 7D. The mk I 100-400mm had lots of bad copies, and mine was one of them. It wasn't until I got better lenses I got sharp images. The 7D is a bit soft too. The Sigma 150-600mm C has copy variation too but the good ones are very sharp. Try one to see if that is sharper. The 100-400mm II is more expensive but there is little variation between copies and they are all sharp.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 20, 2016)

It means you have one less thing to worry about dropping on your head!  Cute bird.

Jack


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 20, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > Nice images everybody. Couple of Eagles from African safari. Snake Eagle and Bataleur Eagle. Both taken with Canon 5diii with Canon 300f2.8ii.
> ...


Thanks Serendipidy


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 20, 2016)

gje_b said:


> First newbie post! Couple of ospreys shot with 7D with 100-400mm. What's irks me is that I can't seem to take sharp pics like what the others have posted here. Been trying for some time now and have done adjustments upon adjustments on my shooting style and/or on the camera and lens based on numerous recommendations I read and I'm still not getting the sharpness.



I have the similar set up: 7D + 100-400 both Mk I. I agree with AlanF that photos from 7D is a bit soft, I usually have to sharpen them by photoshop using raw. If possible, I would take a few of shots, release the shutter bottom completely and take a few more - let AF re-focus. Hope that helps.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 21, 2016)

Further to my earlier post, here is a shot with 7D +100-400 both Mk I @400mm f/6.7 1/500.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 21, 2016)

I wish my neck could be so flexible - 7D +100-400 @400mm 1/5.6 1/1000.


----------



## gje_b (Jun 21, 2016)

AlanF said:


> gje_b said:
> 
> 
> > First newbie post! Couple of ospreys shot with 7D with 100-400mm. What's irks me is that I can't seem to take sharp pics like what the others have posted here. Been trying for some time now and have done adjustments upon adjustments on my shooting style and/or on the camera and lens based on numerous recommendations I read and I'm still not getting the sharpness.
> ...



I have done countless microadjustments until I gave up. I do suspect that it's the 7D though because my other lenses are hit or miss too. Wonder if it would help to send it to canon for an adjustment?


----------



## gje_b (Jun 21, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> gje_b said:
> 
> 
> > First newbie post! Couple of ospreys shot with 7D with 100-400mm. What's irks me is that I can't seem to take sharp pics like what the others have posted here. Been trying for some time now and have done adjustments upon adjustments on my shooting style and/or on the camera and lens based on numerous recommendations I read and I'm still not getting the sharpness.
> ...



Wow! Your pics are leaps and bounds above from mine with regards to sharpness. I gotta keep trying.


----------



## gje_b (Jun 21, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> gje_b said:
> 
> 
> > First newbie post! Couple of ospreys shot with 7D with 100-400mm. What's irks me is that I can't seem to take sharp pics like what the others have posted here. Been trying for some time now and have done adjustments upon adjustments on my shooting style and/or on the camera and lens based on numerous recommendations I read and I'm still not getting the sharpness.
> ...



Jack, I don't even know where to start as it seems like I am going in circles - from messing with AFMA to changing lenses to really watching the nuances of my shooting style, etc. I really am starting to think that it is the 7D.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 21, 2016)

My 7D has no issues accomplishing sharp images with my Sigma 150-600C or my 70-200 f2.8LIS. When I couple the 70-200 with a 1.4 extender, the images turn to trash very quick. With that said, when I use my 70-200 with extender on my 5D3, the images hold up much better

If you are not confident messing with micro adjusting, theres a good chance you will make it worse.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 21, 2016)

Two from my 7D, both with Sigma 150-600C.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 21, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Two from my 7D, both with Sigma 150-600C.



Nice! I am thinking of switching to this lens or wait till the rumoured non-L superzoom comes. With the Sigma, do you have any issue with AF with F-stop being 5-6.3 on your 7D, especially at low light situation? And is it handheld friendly? Thanks.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 21, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Nice! I am thinking of switching to this lens or wait till the rumoured non-L superzoom comes. With the Sigma, do you have any issue with AF with F-stop being 5-6.3 on your 7D, especially at low light situation? And is it handheld friendly? Thanks.



I really enjoy this lens. In my opinion, it is small and very easy to handhold. I have only hand held it for wildlife. Tripod when doing landscapes etc. I do most of my shooting in the day, and only shoot wide open if I'm looking for shallow depth of field. There have only been a few instances where I really wish I had the extra stop and a bit from a big white, and the possibility for very shallow depth of field, but Ill survive. I don't make money off any of my bird images. I don't recall any focus issues on the 7D. With that said, most of the time I use my 5D3 with the Sigma. If you are considering this lens, in my opinion, you just have to except its not the best for low light. I don't think there are any times where the third of a stop to f5.6 would have saved an image of mine. But again, this is a hobby for me, and I _don't have_ to capture them


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 21, 2016)

gje_b said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > gje_b said:
> ...



What were the settings (aperture, shutter speed, ISO)


----------



## gje_b (Jun 21, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> gje_b said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



390mm, f5.6, 1/2000 sec, iso 640. I would initially be happy with the pics but when I see the pictures here where you can clearly count the lines on the feathers, that's when disappointment comes in


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 21, 2016)

So hand shake should not be a problem.

The only way to solve this is to break it down to basics:
Optical quality - mount the lens on to a tripod (or other firm surface) and use liveview to focus manually. If the image is as sharp as you would want then the combination of optics+camera are OK.
AF accuracy - leaving it on a tripod, use live view and single-shot AF to focus on a subject. Take a picture, defocus and refocus a couple of times more. This will show if the AF is repeatedly accurate. You cold start at f8 and repeat at successively wide apertures so that the narrow DOF is not an issue. You could also repeat without using liveview which may show if mirror slap is a problem. 

If all those are OK then it is not AF that is your problem and you may have to look at your technique, including the use of IS which some report can cause a blurring in a photo that is taken quickly. 

My preferred quick test is to put a stake in a lawn and focus on the base of the stake. If there are focus inaccuracies then the blades of grass give me a good idea of how far out it is.

I recall you saying you had tried micro-adjust. With the 7D1 I think the micro-adjust only works at one focal length on a zoom so if you adjust the long end it may through the short end out which may account for the variable response.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 21, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> I really enjoy this lens. In my opinion, it is small and very easy to handhold. I have only hand held it for wildlife. Tripod when doing landscapes etc. I do most of my shooting in the day, and only shoot wide open if I'm looking for shallow depth of field. There have only been a few instances where I really wish I had the extra stop and a bit from a big white, and the possibility for very shallow depth of field, but Ill survive. I don't make money off any of my bird images. I don't recall any focus issues on the 7D. With that said, most of the time I use my 5D3 with the Sigma. If you are considering this lens, in my opinion, you just have to except its not the best for low light. I don't think there are any times where the third of a stop to f5.6 would have saved an image of mine. But again, this is a hobby for me, and I _don't have_ to capture them



Thanks! It's a hobby for me, too. But the extra 20 ounces the sigma has over the 100-400 may mean more pain to my aging muscle. :-[


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 21, 2016)

I think Mikehit has offered a good plan. You need a dummy subject and to go through the process. If it were possible to bring a friend's camera/lenses into the picture that could be helpful (I did this comparative activity with a friend who had similar level Nikon gear (using tripod, same fixed subject) . I always add some sharpening that is lens specific using Canon DPP, which definitely is a subtle benefit.

Personally, it took me a long while to accept that my 300 F2.8 II was up to the level of sharpness of others who posted. Now I just enjoy it and accept it is what it is. My focus has shifted to aspects of composition that are within my grasp and not gear restricted. A group like we have visiting this thread tend to be pretty particular regarding their own photos but quite considerate of others. 

It's more about having fun not fussing over gear. However, if a piece of gear has a problem that needs to be addressed it should be so I hope it works out for you.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Jun 21, 2016)

gje_b said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > gje_b said:
> ...


Quite possible. I was never happy with my 7D and finally got rid of it. It was toooo soft. 

Did you crop your osprey photo? How far were the birds?


----------



## haupt (Jun 21, 2016)

I see you! by Lars Haupt-Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2016)

I really like this shot. Well done, haupt.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 21, 2016)

gje_b said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > gje_b said:
> ...



Jack is right. When I test new lens or camera I use a little owl, see pictures. Here I was testing the lens sharpness on a new 100-400ii with extender on both the canon 5dmkiii and 7dmkii. My opinion both are extremely sharp.


----------



## noncho (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## AlanF (Jun 21, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > I really enjoy this lens. In my opinion, it is small and very easy to handhold. I have only hand held it for wildlife. Tripod when doing landscapes etc. I do most of my shooting in the day, and only shoot wide open if I'm looking for shallow depth of field. There have only been a few instances where I really wish I had the extra stop and a bit from a big white, and the possibility for very shallow depth of field, but Ill survive. I don't make money off any of my bird images. I don't recall any focus issues on the 7D. With that said, most of the time I use my 5D3 with the Sigma. If you are considering this lens, in my opinion, you just have to except its not the best for low light. I don't think there are any times where the third of a stop to f5.6 would have saved an image of mine. But again, this is a hobby for me, and I _don't have_ to capture them
> ...



The working weight difference is 16 oz over the 100-400mm Mk I and 12 oz over the MK II. (TDP has all the weights under "specifications"). I have no problem carrying the Sigma C on a 5DS R or 7DII on a Blackrapid strap for a couple of hours or hand holding for several minutes and I'm 73. My copy of the 150-600mm II is sharper at 400mm than either of the 2 Mk IIs I've had and is on par with the 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC at 600mm.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 21, 2016)

It's almost certainly not the 7D that is causing the soft images, it's the 100-400mm Mk 1 of which many copies are rubbish, although some are excellent.


----------



## gje_b (Jun 21, 2016)

My preferred quick test is to put a stake in a lawn and focus on the base of the stake. If there are focus inaccuracies then the blades of grass give me a good idea of how far out it is.

I recall you saying you had tried micro-adjust. With the 7D1 I think the micro-adjust only works at one focal length on a zoom so if you adjust the long end it may through the short end out which may account for the variable response.
[/quote]

I will try the stake on grass this weekend and see where I'm at with the focus this time. If the 7D just works on one focal length adjustment, that very well could be the problem. Thanks!


----------



## gje_b (Jun 21, 2016)

Jack is right. When I test new lens or camera I use a little owl, see pictures. Here I was testing the lens sharpness on a new 100-400ii with extender on both the canon 5dmkiii and 7dmkii. My opinion both are extremely sharp.
[/quote]

I want to upgrade to what you have but money is tight :-[


----------



## gje_b (Jun 21, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think Mikehit has offered a good plan. You need a dummy subject and to go through the process. If it were possible to bring a friend's camera/lenses into the picture that could be helpful (I did this comparative activity with a friend who had similar level Nikon gear (using tripod, same fixed subject) . I always add some sharpening that is lens specific using Canon DPP, which definitely is a subtle benefit.
> 
> Personally, it took me a long while to accept that my 300 F2.8 II was up to the level of sharpness of others who posted. Now I just enjoy it and accept it is what it is. My focus has shifted to aspects of composition that are within my grasp and not gear restricted. A group like we have visiting this thread tend to be pretty particular regarding their own photos but quite considerate of others.
> 
> ...



+1 I am well on my way to this mode of thinking, Jack. I will just give it one more try with the group's recommendations on fixing the problem.


----------



## gje_b (Jun 21, 2016)

AlanF said:


> It's almost certainly not the 7D that is causing the soft images, it's the 100-400mm Mk 1 of which many copies are rubbish, although some are excellent.



The thing is I just can't pin the culprit. You could very well be right with the 100-400 Mk 1 though, but my gut feeling is it's the 7D. But I have been wrong several times before though.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 21, 2016)

dilbert said:


> If a bird cannot fly, does that mean you can only ever take portraits of it?


Mid-stride while running?

Nice picture..... what did you use?


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 21, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> Crimson Rosella


Must be an easy bird to spot! Very bright!

Nice picture.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 21, 2016)

gje_b said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > gje_b said:
> ...


Above all else, shoot in RAW format.... that and learning how to use photoshop or lightroom will do more for you photography than any camera or lens will....

try some experiments with IS on and off, with changing the shutter speed, and work on your stance to see what combination works best for you. We are all different and what works for one may not work for the other.... Personally, I find that my pictures are sharpest when I can lean the lens barrel against a tree....


----------



## gje_b (Jun 21, 2016)

Here is the sharpest of my shots and it is in no way even close to the sharpness of the ones that the others have posted here. But I'll keep trying ;D. It is cropped from 18Mp down to 7Mp, iso 100, 1/400 sec, f7.1, 400mm.


----------



## gje_b (Jun 21, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> gje_b said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



+1 I only have LR and what's funny is that when I revisit the ones I have edited after a day or two, they all look wrong. I will be keep your tips in mind when the next opportunity comes. Thanks!


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2016)

gje_b said:


> Here is the sharpest of my shots and it is in no way even close to the sharpness of the ones that the others have posted here. But I'll keep trying ;D. It is cropped from 18Mp down to 7Mp, iso 100, 1/400 sec, f7.1, 400mm.



That's a very nice shot. Well done gje_b.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 22, 2016)

I was looking at the local osprey pair today....

These shots are with a 7D2 and the Tamron 150-600 at 600mm. They are shot at ISO320 and an 800th of a second. Normally I would have gone for a higher shutter speed, but I was resting the lens barrel against an antenna support on the roof, which GREATLY! helps stability. (The rule of thumb for crop cameras is to shoot with the shutter speed at twice the focal length)

One of the things you need to do is experiment with the lens you are using to find out where the lens is sharp and where it is not.... on this lens, shooting at F6.3 and 600mm is very soft. At F8 it is ok, best at F9.2, and then starts getting soft again after F11.... You will have to play with your lens to see how it performs.....

The four pictures below are about at the limit of what my gear can do... two pictures are the entire frame to show you the size of the target, and then the crops of the target to show detail. Unfortunately, to do significantly better, I either need a $15,000 600F4 lens or to get closer to the osprey.... The bird is perched on a 140 foot high antenna and the nest is on a 90 foot pole so getting closer isn't going to happen.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 22, 2016)

Click said:


> gje_b said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the sharpest of my shots and it is in no way even close to the sharpness of the ones that the others have posted here. But I'll keep trying ;D. It is cropped from 18Mp down to 7Mp, iso 100, 1/400 sec, f7.1, 400mm.
> ...



+1


----------



## gje_b (Jun 22, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> I was looking at the local osprey pair today....
> 
> These shots are with a 7D2 and the Tamron 150-600 at 600mm. They are shot at ISO320 and an 800th of a second. Normally I would have gone for a higher shutter speed, but I was resting the lens barrel against an antenna support on the roof, which GREATLY! helps stability. (The rule of thumb for crop cameras is to shoot with the shutter speed at twice the focal length)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips. I may have had the chance to rest the lens barrel on something rigid but it never crossed my mind. I will try and remember next time. A lot of my shots from about the same distance to the one you just posted cannot compare. Mine just loses the details. But I will review them and note the settings on the sharpest ones. Thanks again. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Cog (Jun 22, 2016)

gje_b said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking at the local osprey pair today....
> ...


Are the camera and/or lens on warranty? Why not coming to a photo store and try another telephoto lens on the body? 

In terms of shooting technique, 400x1.6 crop = 560. You may want to shoot at 1/800. To get that speed in your osprey shot, you have to raise ISO to 200, which is pretty standard for this camera. Canon 7D shows very good results with ISO up to 400 in good light.

Are you shooting with IS on or off? Is the distance set correctly on the lens?


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 22, 2016)

Very nice photos everyone. I haven't had a chance to post anything lately, too busy taking pictures. I did finally get a chance to go through the 25k photos I've taken the last two months. Taken with 7D mkii / EF500 f4 / 1.4xiii, cropped to frame the bird.


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 22, 2016)

7D mkii / EF500 f4 / 1.4xiii


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 22, 2016)

7D mkii / EF500 f4 / 1.4xiii


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 22, 2016)

7D mkii / EF500 f4 / 1.4xiii


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 22, 2016)

Last one, taken with 7D mkii / EF500 f4 / 1.4xiii


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2016)

Beautiful series, jmeyer. I especially like the 5th and 6th.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 22, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, jmeyer. I especially like the 5th and 6th.



Great shots. Like #1 because it sounds good. 

Jack


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful series, jmeyer. I especially like the 5th and 6th.
> ...


Thank you Click and Jack!


----------



## applecider (Jun 23, 2016)

Red wing blackbird eating craneflies on a lawn area.
EF 100-400 mii at 400 5.6 iso 3200.

Crane flies are both a lawn pest and the big bug that gets confused with giant mosquitos when they get into the house.

Two views better beamer caused shadows


----------



## falcnr (Jun 23, 2016)

A few images of wild prairie falcon and bald eagles taken with the new 1DX 2 and 400mm f2.8 IS MKII hand held.


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2016)

falcnr said:


> A few images of wild prairie falcon and bald eagles taken with the new 1DX 2 and 400mm f2.8 IS MKII hand held.




Great pictures, falcnr. I especially like the first and second one. Well done.


----------



## falcnr (Jun 23, 2016)

Click said:



> falcnr said:
> 
> 
> > A few images of wild prairie falcon and bald eagles taken with the new 1DX 2 and 400mm f2.8 IS MKII hand held.
> ...



Thanks Click.


----------



## Flamingtree (Jun 23, 2016)

falcnr said:


> A few images of wild prairie falcon and bald eagles taken with the new 1DX 2 and 400mm f2.8 IS MKII hand held.



I love the bottom image, the expression is awesome.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 23, 2016)

applecider said:


> Red wing blackbird eating craneflies on a lawn area.
> EF 100-400 mii at 400 5.6 iso 3200.
> 
> Crane flies are both a lawn pest and the big bug that gets confused with giant mosquitos when they get into the house.
> ...



Is it my eyes or is there a diagonal line kind of pattern to the grass (magnified viewing)??

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 23, 2016)

Flamingtree said:


> falcnr said:
> 
> 
> > A few images of wild prairie falcon and bald eagles taken with the new 1DX 2 and 400mm f2.8 IS MKII hand held.
> ...



+1... Me too


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 23, 2016)

A couple from yesterday.


Juvenile Mallard ducklings by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Juvenile Mallard ducklings by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Serendipidy. 
Lovely shots, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



serendipidy said:


> A couple from yesterday.


----------



## tom r (Jun 24, 2016)

The two chicks from the hummingbird nest I posted a couple weeks ago have now hatched and are almost ready to leave the nest. 6D 70-200 mkii + 2x tele mkiii


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 24, 2016)

Very nice tom r. Talk about a small home!

Jack


----------



## falcnr (Jun 24, 2016)

Flamingtree said:


> falcnr said:
> 
> 
> > A few images of wild prairie falcon and bald eagles taken with the new 1DX 2 and 400mm f2.8 IS MKII hand held.
> ...



yes it say's "if he comes any closer I will give him a whack on his head" 
certainly has a look of focus and determination.
The truth is we were banding the young at the nest with government bands to track movement etc and while
my friend was hanging over the cliff I was capturing the images of the parents defending the nest site. They give plenty of photo opportunities ...and yes once or twice i get hit of not paying attention. 

The eagle shots were from a recent trip to BC coast


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 24, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Serendipidy.
> Lovely shots, nicely done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


Thank you, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2016)

tom r said:


> The two chicks from the hummingbird nest I posted a couple weeks ago have now hatched and are almost ready to leave the nest. 6D 70-200 mkii + 2x tele mkiii



Very nice pictures, Tom.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 24, 2016)

A sparrowhawk sitting above my bird feeders this afternoon. Sigma 150-600mm at f/6.3, 1/100s 600mm and 5DS R hand held. Fortunately, I didn't see any feathers.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice hawk Alan!

I was out, looking for a very very rare kingfisher, at least here in Norway. I briefly saw it, amongst all the leaves, but was unable to get a decent shot. Instead I got a fishing Red-breasted merganser. Very cool bird, but to swallow a flounder was too much for her. 

This is shot with the 1DX-II and the 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII extender. I posted a couple of others over on the 1DX-II thread. It is of great help to be able to use all AF points, also at f8.0. It makes framing and following a subject so much easier.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice shot too Eldar! We'll be joining you outside the EU now.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 24, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Nice shot too Eldar! We'll be joining you outside the EU now.


I can assure you, UK will not like our position, so you better find your own. I was very surprised to learn the outcome and I fear the hangover ...


----------



## AlanF (Jun 24, 2016)

My position is clear.


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2016)

Eldar and Alan, very nice shots, guys.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 24, 2016)

A pair of barn swallows.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 25, 2016)

This morning my girlfriend and I were heading back to Vancouver from Pemberton, BC. when two small yellow birds swooped past my car. I was probably going around 40km/h. When we only noticed only one of the birds continue past our car we were worried we had hit one. I pulled over to check. I found this poor little guy stuck in the grill of my Ford Focus. He was still alive, and just sitting wedged between the bars of my grill. With a little bit of meneuvering we were able to get him out. My girlfriend, Jodi, was able to get him to sit on her hand and the little guy wouldn't leave. We were worried he was injured since he wouldn't fly away. We looked online for a animal shelter that may be able to help, with no luck. We brought him into the car, still sitting on Jodi's hand. after driving about 100 feet we decided he looked to scared last in a long car ride anywhere. We pulled over again and hoping he would fly off. After we set him on the old part of a fence pictured, I was went for my camera to grab a picture to remember him by. Still unsure of what to do I went back to the car again to grab some crackers to see if he would eat it. As I was returning he decided to fly off. 

Can anyone ID the bird? I was having troubles finding a name online. (Other then Roger, Rog for short as Jodi decided to name him)

5D3 Sigma 150-600C


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2016)

I think it's a Common Yellowthroat, juvenile female.


Nice pictures 

I hope this little fellow feels better now.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 26, 2016)

Click said:


> I think it's a Common Yellowthroat, juvenile female.
> 
> 
> Nice pictures
> ...



Thanks Click, you look to be correct. I guess ill have to change all my ''he's'' to ''she's" and let my girlfriend know that perhaps there is a better name then Roger. I hope she feels better too. 

Edit: My girlfriend decided to rename her Rogette


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Edit: My girlfriend decided to rename her Rogette



Very nice name


----------



## Cog (Jun 26, 2016)

А magpie sitting in the rain:


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Ryan and Jodi. 
That is a great story, I hope the little lass made it too, it seems you did your best and if she was going in the same direction as you the impact speed may not have been more than a few kph. 
Nice photos too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ryananthony said:


> This morning my girlfriend and I were heading back to Vancouver from Pemberton, BC. when two small yellow birds swooped past my car. I was probably going around 40km/h. When we only noticed only one of the birds continue past our car we were worried we had hit one. I pulled over to check. I found this poor little guy stuck in the grill of my Ford Focus. He was still alive, and just sitting wedged between the bars of my grill. With a little bit of meneuvering we were able to get him out. My girlfriend, Jodi, was able to get him to sit on her hand and the little guy wouldn't leave. We were worried he was injured since he wouldn't fly away. We looked online for a animal shelter that may be able to help, with no luck. We brought him into the car, still sitting on Jodi's hand. after driving about 100 feet we decided he looked to scared last in a long car ride anywhere. We pulled over again and hoping he would fly off. After we set him on the old part of a fence pictured, I was went for my camera to grab a picture to remember him by. Still unsure of what to do I went back to the car again to grab some crackers to see if he would eat it. As I was returning he decided to fly off.
> 
> Can anyone ID the bird? I was having troubles finding a name online. (Other then Roger, Rog for short as Jodi decided to name him)
> 
> 5D3 Sigma 150-600C


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2016)

Cog said:


> А magpie sitting in the rain:


Hi Cog,
Really lovely photo! Wonderful creamy background 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2016)

I'll add a few 


Mejiro in Octopus Tree by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


House Finch by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Common Waxbill in Octopus Tree by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2016)

Very nice series, serendipidy. Beautiful birds.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 26, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> I'll add a few


They are all nice, but I really like the last one.....


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks, Click and Don!


----------



## KrazyE (Jun 27, 2016)

Taken in my backyard in with my SL1 with the 55-250.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

KrazyE said:


> Taken in my backyard in with my SL1 with the 55-250.


Really nice photo of a cool looking bird! Well done and welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2016)

KrazyE said:


> Taken in my backyard in with my SL1 with the 55-250.




Very nice picture. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Cog (Jun 27, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > А magpie sitting in the rain:
> ...


Thank you, serendipidy! I liked your waxbill.


----------



## EvvPhotog (Jun 27, 2016)

Recent shot of a Prothonotary Warbler feeding young.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 27, 2016)

EvvPhotog said:


> Recent shot of a Prothonotary Warbler feeding young.


Very nice capture. Really tells a story.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 27, 2016)

An "environmental" portrait...


----------



## Eldar (Jun 27, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> An "environmental" portrait...


I believe that is what they call Loss of habitat ...


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 28, 2016)

Eldar said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > An "environmental" portrait...
> ...


Yes, it is sad that people are encroaching on natural habitats.

This was taken on the farm where my aunt lives. There is a nature reserve immediately adjacent to the farm so at least now there is an effort to maintain habitat going forward and there will not be any further encroachment. Habitat loss due to climate change is another more serious factor as well.

Here is another I took of an older(larger) male in her garden towards the end of last year, which I must have posted previously. This second image was taken not even 3m from where I took the clothes-line picture:


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2016)

Beautiful picture. Well done, StudentOfLight.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 28, 2016)

KrazyE said:


> Taken in my backyard in with my SL1 with the 55-250.


The eyes! Nice shot! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## EvvPhotog (Jun 28, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Very nice capture. Really tells a story.



Thank you! It's one of my current favorites! (But these are the kind of shots I strive for.)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 29, 2016)

Very nice photos everyone.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 29, 2016)

and a bit of wood duck cuteness.....


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> and a bit of wood duck cuteness.....


Very nice photo Don. I see you've got all your ducks in a row ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 29, 2016)

Juvenile Hawaiian Mallard ducklings by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Juvenile Hawaiian Mallard ducklings by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> and a bit of wood duck cuteness.....



So cute  Very nice shot, Don.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 1, 2016)

The Itchy and Scratchy Show


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2016)

My swallows are almost grown up! Was out from the shore in the creek/pond with tripod sunk in the muck bending over to see through the viewfinder as best I could. I bent a bit too far and my thigh high hip waders filled with water. Lots of rejects but this saved my day.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2016)

Very nice picture, Jack. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 2, 2016)

Excellent.
The trouble we go through to get a good shot!
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks guys. As I returned from the pond I was sure that no shots were worthy but it only takes one to turn disappointment into excitement. I'm getting pretty tired of my 6D where action is involved!  But I'm determined to wait until fall, resisting temptation!

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Jul 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> My swallows are almost grown up! Was out from the shore in the creek/pond with tripod sunk in the muck bending over to see through the viewfinder as best I could. I bent a bit too far and my thigh high hip waders filled with water. Lots of rejects but this saved my day.
> 
> Jack



Cool shot Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks ERHP. I sure haven't had many opportunities so far this year. It's a lot of fun to get out in the bush.

A stump that I scatter seed on has been attracting the goldfinches.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
A lovely shot, I'm amazed at the things you do for your photography passion, turrets on sheds, full waders. 
Unfortunately other people's misfortune will always give others a chuckle, but your story had me thinking of a Billy Connolly sketch, the incontinence pants. Sorry. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RGNMeR-BOis

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> My swallows are almost grown up! Was out from the shore in the creek/pond with tripod sunk in the muck bending over to see through the viewfinder as best I could. I bent a bit too far and my thigh high hip waders filled with water. Lots of rejects but this saved my day.
> 
> Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 2, 2016)

Juvenile Hawaiian Coot with parent from yesterday. 5D3 and 70-200 f/2.8L II


Juvenile Hawaiian Coot with parent by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 2, 2016)

Baby Mallard duck also from yesterday. 5D3 and 70-200L II


Baby Mallard duck by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 2, 2016)

Some from today


Baby Hawaiian Mallard ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Baby Hawaiian Mallard ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Baby Hawaiian Mallard ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2016)

Very nice series, serendipidy.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 2, 2016)

A poser with some serious attitude:


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice series, serendipidy.


Thanks Click!


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 2, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> A poser with some serious attitude:


I wouldn't want to mess with him ;D Nice photo, StudentOf Light!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2016)

Love all the recent posts, especially all of Eric's ducks. I got a similar kind of shot today at the park. 

I love a laugh - life is generally too serious. No problem either if I'm the source of a laugh - I often laugh at myself and use choice words to describe my own stupidity. I'm a pretty mediocre late blooming photographer but what I have going is simply persistence. So for anyone reading, the secret is the age old saying, never give up and always try your best! 

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Love all the recent posts, especially all of Eric's ducks. I got a similar kind of shot today at the park.
> 
> I love a laugh - life is generally too serious. No problem either if I'm the source of a laugh - I often laugh at myself and use choice words to describe my own stupidity. I'm a pretty mediocre late blooming photographer but what I have going is simply persistence. So for anyone reading, the secret is the age old saying, never give up and always try your best!
> 
> Jack


Nice photo, Jack! And a great philosophy to live one's life by.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2016)

Now a bit of silliness.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Now a bit of silliness.
> 
> Jack


Took me a minute, but I finally figured it out...upside down ;D


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Now a bit of silliness.
> 
> Jack



Cool shot


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jul 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Now a bit of silliness.
> 
> Jack


Good example of how a reflection gives you another perspective.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Now a bit of silliness.
> ...



Thanks to you and others I'm just beginning to see things I never did and to consider things I never would have bothered with. It's like being a kid again.

Funny, the tree was leaning down over the water so that when I inverted it it looked somewhat normal. Almost looked like the magpie was under the water. I'm always shy about showing corny shots, taking people photos etc. but I'm trying to lose the self consciousness. 

I'm very pleased that nature threads on CR lack the nastiness that creeps into some of the gear threads on CR and that numbers have grown. 

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Jul 3, 2016)

It has been a while since i had time to get the camera out but yesterday i had some free time.


5D3_5201 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2016)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Stuart.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 3, 2016)

sedwards said:


> It has been a while since i had time to get the camera out but yesterday i had some free time.
> 
> 
> 5D3_5201 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


Stunning!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 3, 2016)

Couple of birds eating fish that I took today. A young female kingfisher eating a tiddler and a little egret eating something bigger. The former at 400mm on the 150-600 and the latter at 600mm, 5DS R. The egret was rather far away.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2016)

I really like the first picture. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 3, 2016)

Great image Serendipity.
One taken today in reflected light.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2016)

Very nice shot, Kerry.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 4, 2016)

sedwards said:


> It has been a while since i had time to get the camera out but yesterday i had some free time.
> 
> 
> 5D3_5201 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



Nice to see and hopefully you got to listen too! One of natures better singers.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 4, 2016)

Today's excuse for a paddle in the canoe was to see if I could find a loon..... All shots with a 7D2 and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm....


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Today's excuse for a paddle in the canoe was to see if I could find a loon.....



Nice series, Don.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 4, 2016)

Click said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Today's excuse for a paddle in the canoe was to see if I could find a loon.....
> ...


Thanks!
The canoe and a camera make for a very relaxing day


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 4, 2016)

martinslade said:


> More Peregrine video footage: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njJsyBrmXTg



Very nice. You are indeed privileged to have that bird where you can view it!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 4, 2016)

Seems he was trying to tell you what he thought of the session right towards the end! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...




I totally agree with you.

Very nice loon picture.  The loons are really beautiful birds, I love their Signing/Calling.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 4, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Kerry.


Thanks Click


----------



## AlanF (Jul 4, 2016)

I took my 150-600mm + 5DS R in a Tamrac backpack to the lab today. Cycling back this evening, fortunately came across some greenfinches. In such situations with a clear target, it's sharp shot after sharp shot, unlike against a fussy background. I was pleased with this composition, especially her little foot against her breast and the twig in focus as well.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 4, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Kerry.


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 4, 2016)

AlanF said:


> I took my 150-600mm + 5DS R in a Tamrac backpack to the lab today. Cycling back this evening, fortunately came across some greenfinches. In such situations with a clear target, it's sharp shot after sharp shot, unlike against a fussy background. I was pleased with this composition, especially her little foot against her breast and the twig in focus as well.


Very nice capture, Alan.


----------



## Asher (Jul 4, 2016)

New here, and it's nice to see everyone's pictures! Here are a few recent ones from my back yard.


----------



## Asher (Jul 4, 2016)

Also a couple from my in-laws' place in Massachusetts last month. I was fascinated by the Eastern Bluebird, but never got close enough, so this is heavily cropped.


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2016)

Nice series, Asher. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Asher (Jul 4, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice series, Asher. Welcome to CR.



Thanks! Can't figure out how to format my post so that the first set isn't cropped. Is there a trick to that?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 4, 2016)

Wish I had Asher's backyard. Very nice!


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 5, 2016)

Juvenile Hawaiian Coot


Juvenile Hawaiian Coot by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Asher (Jul 5, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Juvenile Hawaiian Coot


Love those giant feet!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 5, 2016)

Again, very interesting. I live with a Grey Parrot so some of the moves seem familiar. Like when a feather gets stuck on their nose.  National Geo. had a video of a kill in the grouping of yours. Very tough to follow that bird!

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Jul 5, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Again, very interesting. I live with a Grey Parrot so some of the moves seem familiar. Like when a feather gets stuck on their nose.  National Geo. had a video of a kill in the grouping of yours. Very tough to follow that bird!
> 
> Jack



I may be lucky enough to witness a kill if I wait long enough (fingers crossed) but will probably be very lucky to get good shots let alone video. Usually when they are flying I switch to stills as I can just about manage to keep them in viewfinder but video using live view... that's a whole new world..!


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 5, 2016)

Asher said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Juvenile Hawaiian Coot
> ...


They are remarkable


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 5, 2016)

Some more duck photos from 2 days ago 


5 Baby Mallard Ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


5 Baby Mallard Ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Some more duck photos from 2 days ago



So cute


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 5, 2016)

martinslade, from my experience good things happen when you persist. The biggest problem is fatigue - the moment you relax the action always seems to happen.  Will be fun to see more.

Jack


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 5, 2016)

Simple image of a Dunnock in tricky lighting. Taken with the new 7dii and 100-400ii lens. A brilliant combination and very sharp.


----------



## gh4photos (Jul 5, 2016)

golden hooded tananger, Costa Rica


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2016)

gh4photos said:


> golden hooded tananger, Costa Rica



Beautiful bird. Nicely done, gh4photos.


----------



## Asher (Jul 5, 2016)

gh4photos said:


> golden hooded tananger, Costa Rica


Beautiful shot. Those colors are amazing.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 6, 2016)

From several days ago


5 Baby Mallard Ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


5 Baby Mallard Ducks swimming with Tilapia by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Jul 6, 2016)

Took my camera to the lab again and cycling back manage to get a shot or two of a female yellowhammer. The first is sharper but I prefer the slightly different angle of the face in the second. 562mm on the 150-600mm Sigma C on 5DS R at f/6.3 (is there a different aperture) and the usual iso 640. DxO with USM 0.9 px at 100% with no other PP as usal.


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice shots, Alan. I prefer the first one.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 7, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Took my camera to the lab again and cycling back manage to get a shot or two of a female yellowhammer. The first is sharper but I prefer the slightly different angle of the face in the second. 562mm on the 150-600mm Sigma C on 5DS R at f/6.3 (is there a different aperture) and the usual iso 640. DxO with USM 0.9 px at 100% with no other PP as usal.


Both are nice.


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 7, 2016)

A few of my buddies from yesterday ;D


Baby Hawaiian Mallard ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Baby Hawaiian Mallard ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Baby Hawaiian Mallard ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice shots, serendipidy.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 7, 2016)

First time photographing some Hummingbirds this year. It was pretty exciting for me since last year I was only using a 70-200 on the 5d and that was not enough reach. 

5D3 Sigma 150-600C


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 7, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice shots, serendipidy.


Thank you, Click


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 7, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> First time photographing some Hummingbirds this year. It was pretty exciting for me since last year I was only using a 70-200 on the 5d and that was not enough reach.
> 
> 5D3 Sigma 150-600C


Nice photos. Well done!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > First time photographing some Hummingbirds this year. It was pretty exciting for me since last year I was only using a 70-200 on the 5d and that was not enough reach.
> ...



+1
Your comments remind me of my first hummer shots. Don't see too many RT's around here and then I discovered that the touch-me-nots at the slew were attracting them and I got many shots - but not one male! Exciting indeed.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Ryan. 
Some beautiful shots, really like the little fellow in the frame, how obliging. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ryananthony said:


> First time photographing some Hummingbirds this year. It was pretty exciting for me since last year I was only using a 70-200 on the 5d and that was not enough reach.
> 
> 5D3 Sigma 150-600C


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> First time photographing some Hummingbirds this year. It was pretty exciting for me since last year I was only using a 70-200 on the 5d and that was not enough reach.
> 
> 5D3 Sigma 150-600C



Very nice shots. I really lie t the 3rd one. Well done.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you to all for the kind words.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 7, 2016)

A couple of yellowhammers on the way back home. One was on the ground eating a snail, the other was fortunately on a bush. Sigma 150-600mm C + 5DS R @ 600mm


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 7, 2016)

Lovely images Alan, I can never get close to Yellowhammers. 

Image of Little Green Bee-eater preening.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2016)

Very nice shot, Kerry.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks Click.

One more post Black headed heron in typical pose.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2016)

I really like this one. Well done, Kerry.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 7, 2016)

Kerry, I love beeeaters. We don't have them in the UK and it's a real treat when see them abroad. Lovely photos!


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 7, 2016)

Click said:


> I really like this one. Well done, Kerry.


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 7, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Kerry, I love beeeaters. We don't have them in the UK and it's a real treat when see them abroad. Lovely photos!


+1  Lovely photo!


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 7, 2016)

AlanF said:


> A couple of yellowhammers on the way back home. One was on the ground eating a snail, the other was fortunately on a bush. Sigma 150-600mm C + 5DS R @ 600mm


I like the second one most


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 8, 2016)

More baby mallard ducks from yesterday 


Baby Hawaiian Mallard ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Baby Hawaiian Mallard ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Baby Hawaiian Mallard ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Baby Hawaiian Mallard ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jul 8, 2016)

Serendipity,
Third one is my fav.
Nice shots.
-r


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 8, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Serendipity,
> Third one is my fav.
> Nice shots.
> -r


Thanks


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Serendipity,
> Third one is my fav.
> Nice shots.
> -r




+1


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks Alan, Click and Serendipidy.

Great looking ducks Serendipidy.

Few more from a session in the garden with young Blue Tits. Canon 7Dii and 100-400ii lens. So pleased with this combination. Does everything asked of them.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 8, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> Thanks Alan, Click and Serendipidy.
> 
> Great looking ducks Serendipidy.
> 
> Few more from a session in the garden with young Blue Tits. Canon 7Dii and 100-400ii lens. So pleased with this combination. Does everything asked of them.



Very nice shots Kerry. A great camera + lens combo. I have it and use the 1.4x TC III. A little more difficulty with focus in dark areas, a little slower AF and a slight loss of IQ but a very good combo. I would suggest getting the Canon TC if you need a little extra reach.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 8, 2016)

Very nice shots Kerry. A great camera + lens combo. I have it and use the 1.4x TC III. A little more difficulty with focus in dark areas, a little slower AF and a slight loss of IQ but a very good combo. I would suggest getting the Canon TC if you need a little extra reach.
[/quote]
Many thanks. I do have both extenders and will be testing this weekend.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 8, 2016)

Dunlin on Iceland
5DSR, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2016)

Very nice shot, Eldar. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 9, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Eldar. Well done.



+1

Do you have any thoughts relative to the sharpness/detail you have here compared to other possibilities, i.e. 1DX2, EF 600 etc., etc.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jul 9, 2016)

Linnet this morning (150-600mm at 600/6.3 5DS R)


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 9, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Dunlin on Iceland
> 5DSR, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II


Wonderful photo. As always, top notch


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 9, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Linnet this morning (150-600mm at 600/6.3 5DS R)


Lovely pose, Alan!


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 9, 2016)

This duck has sharp teeth ;D

Juvenile Hawaiian Mallard ducklings by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 9, 2016)

Jail bird ;D


Juvenile Hawaiian Mallard ducklings by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jul 9, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Jail bird ;D



That's a cute Jail bird ;D 

Here is a greylag goose in a more pleasant environment


----------



## serendipidy (Jul 9, 2016)

candyman said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Jail bird ;D
> ...


Beautiful capture, Candyman!


----------



## candyman (Jul 10, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...


Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2016)

candyman said:


> Here is a greylag goose in a more pleasant environment




Very nice picture, candyman.


----------



## candyman (Jul 10, 2016)

Click said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a greylag goose in a more pleasant environment
> ...


Thank you Click


----------



## LSeries (Jul 10, 2016)

A family of Common Mergansers on a rock (7Dmk2 + Sigma 150-600 S):




The Wave by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## sedwards (Jul 10, 2016)

Female American Goldfinch.
1Ds III
400mm 
f5.6
1/400
ISO 1250


1DS30071 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 10, 2016)

5D3 Sigma 150-600C


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Female American Goldfinch.
> 1Ds III
> 400mm
> f5.6
> ...




Beautiful picture. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 10, 2016)

That first shot of feeding the chick is a stunning behaioural portait, Ryananthony


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 11, 2016)

Click said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > Female American Goldfinch.
> ...



+1 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 11, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> That first shot of feeding the chick is a stunning behaioural portait, Ryananthony



+1 

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Jul 11, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice shot, Eldar. Well done.
> ...


Here is an example. I post them as large as possible, so it will be three posts. The first is the first is uncropped and you can check the cropping of the two next for yourself. As you see, there is tremendous amount of detail. 

This is shot with the 5DSR, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II @400, 1/100s, f5.6, ISO320


----------



## Eldar (Jul 11, 2016)

Here is a tighter crop


----------



## Eldar (Jul 11, 2016)

And here is no.3.

I think it is worthwhile to compare these alternatives, 5DSR/100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II to a 1DX-II/600 f4L IS II. There are lots of differences, but only a few makes the difference to me. A 1DX-II provides 4k video (I could not care less), it gives you 14 fps vs. 5 fps, AF is slightly better, buffer size is better, high ISO is better, ergonomics is better (not everyone would agree, due to size), file sizes are smaller and resolution is less. The lens provides a fixed f4 and you can go all the way to 1.200mm, with full AF. Size and weight is significantly in favour of the 5DSR/100-400 combo though and the price is 1/3 (think of all the stuff you could get for that amount!). The 5DSR is a bit more sensitive to shake, but not as bad as some people say. in general you can expect to lose up to one stop, due to a higher shutter speed requirement (unless you already are in the 1/500s or faster area, with this combo).

The resolution on the 5DSR gives you a tremendous cropping capability, which compensates for lots of the loss of reach. But 14fps, better AF and better buffer are important too.


----------



## tahir abbas (Jul 11, 2016)

The portait of bee Eater
taken with 70d and 400mm 5.6


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2016)

tahir abbas said:


> The portait of bee Eater
> taken with 70d and 400mm 5.6



Beautiful shot. Well done.


----------



## LSeries (Jul 11, 2016)

A Great Crested Grebe with Canon 7Dmk2 + Sigma 150-600 S:




Great Crested Grebe in the Evening by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks Eldar for making the effort to spell these things out and illustrate! The FPS of the 6D doesn't cut it for me so that's a biggie and I seldom have the lighting that allows me to be below ISO1250 with the 6D if I'm shooting the 300 X2 and am anticipating some action, which is a lot of the time. Still thinking 1DX II in Sept.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jul 13, 2016)

tahir abbas said:


> The portait of bee Eater
> taken with 70d and 400mm 5.6



That's forensically sharp! Close-up using s tripod? Beautiful.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 13, 2016)

Wagtail with some grass, yesterday. 5DS R + Sigma150-600mm at 600/6.3.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 13, 2016)

Great images everyone high standard as usual.
Here is a Malachite Kingfisher taken a little while ago whilst I was photographing crocodiles.


----------



## Corydoras (Jul 13, 2016)

Great picture Kerry B! Lovely colors!


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> Here is a Malachite Kingfisher taken a little while ago whilst I was photographing crocodiles.



Great shot, Kerry. Well done.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 14, 2016)

The Harlequin Duck is a beautiful bird. In Europe it can only be found in Iceland and Greenland. I found these two in the river Svartá, in the northeast of Iceland.

On my last trip to Iceland I only brought a 5DIII, with the 70-200 f2.8L IS II as my longest lens, which was too short for any birding. This year I brought the 5DSR and the 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II. A very compact, light and efficient combo. The extra reach and the fabulous resolution gave me lots of usable bird images. This image is heavily cropped, but still gave me about 15MP.

And for those who are too concerned with this camera´s sensitivity to shake, this image is of fast swimming birds, in rather ruff waters, shot at 1/500s @400mm and heavily cropped.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 14, 2016)

Really great, Eldar!
I can see much motion in the quick flowing water.
-r


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 14, 2016)

Fantastic angles and shots Eldar and Lseries.


----------



## bjd (Jul 15, 2016)

Coot Chick by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cute?

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jul 15, 2016)

LSeries said:


> A Great Crested Grebe with Canon 7Dmk2 + Sigma 150-600 S:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous clarity!!!!!
Cheers


----------



## bjd (Jul 15, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> Great images everyone high standard as usual.
> Here is a Malachite Kingfisher taken a little while ago whilst I was photographing crocodiles.


Lovely shot, but I guess you missed the crocs............


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 16, 2016)

bjd said:


> Kerry B said:
> 
> 
> > Great images everyone high standard as usual.
> ...



Many thanks, did eventually take a few crocs. The kingfisher was so close that my movements had to be done very slowly.


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 16, 2016)

In the garden a young Blue tit.


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2016)

Very nice one, Kerry.


----------



## sedwards (Jul 16, 2016)

First attempt at off camera flash. House Sparrow


5D3_6009 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

Female Purple Finch


5D3_6008 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2016)

Beautiful, Stuart.


----------



## chasinglight (Jul 17, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> First time photographing some Hummingbirds this year. It was pretty exciting for me since last year I was only using a 70-200 on the 5d and that was not enough reach.
> 
> 5D3 Sigma 150-600C




I love the shot framed by the barn wood! Very nice composition!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 17, 2016)

Have been visiting the East Riding of Yorkshire. This was a fellow visitor.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 17, 2016)

Nice photo.
They are cute!
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Nice photo.
> They are cute!
> -r



+1  Well done, Alan.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2016)

Very nice photo Alan. It looks like a toy (stuffed animal)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 18, 2016)

tron said:


> Very nice photo Alan. It looks like a toy (stuffed animal)



+1

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Jul 18, 2016)

A couple of red-throated loon nested on a stretch we fished in the river Svartá, in Bardardalur on Iceland. Two young ones had hatched, while one egg was left unhatched in the nest. A very nice experience to fly fish, with the beautiful call from the loon in the background. This image is shot after 10 pm, so lighting was less than favourable. 

5DSR, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II @400mm, 1/250s, f5.6, ISO1250. 

The loon is not to happy to have people around, so this image is heavily cropped. But, due to the 5DSR´s resolution, I still got 14,5MP. With the 1DXII I could have gone higher on ISO and played more with shutter speed and aperture, but the resulting image would have been only 5,6MP.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 18, 2016)

Eldar, you have outlined the problem nicely. Apparently, there are more than a few, like me, who would be happy with a 1D body that didn't satisfy the extreme speed need or the extreme resolution need. I guess it would cost prohibitive to make two versions of the 1DX II, but that's what is needed. While two cameras are needed in many situations for pros, others would be much happier with a single camera, for example when hiking, since we are already burdened by significant weight and bulk. In the past, a 1D camera meant "best" but now it's more like "best in a niche". 

We need an option in the 1D realm so that we could have all the pro features, with some choice over FPS and MP. I guess the problem would be, what to include/exclude in a 1DX/1DY choice scenario.

Back to your 5DSR shot here, even though you have the MP's are you overall happy with the IQ that has resulted? We are then into the personal psychological realm of what makes the cut and what doesn't. My recent experience with the young foxes playing at quite a distance represents a dilemma not unlike yours. I lacked FPS, reach, and I had to compromise on ISO pushing up to 4000 in order to have at least 1/1000 shutter (shady location), which really wasn't quite enough with 600 mm, for the action. 

Neither the 1DX II nor the 5DSR would have fully resolved my issue. Of course a super expensive super large lens might have helped but then I would have lost my portability. When folk say the best camera is the one in your hands I don't think they are really visualizing such situations as this.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Jul 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eldar, you have outlined the problem nicely. Apparently, there are more than a few, like me, who would be happy with a 1D body that didn't satisfy the extreme speed need or the extreme resolution need. I guess it would cost prohibitive to make two versions of the 1DX II, but that's what is needed. While two cameras are needed in many situations for pros, others would be much happier with a single camera, for example when hiking, since we are already burdened by significant weight and bulk. In the past, a 1D camera meant "best" but now it's more like "best in a niche".
> 
> We need an option in the 1D realm so that we could have all the pro features, with some choice over FPS and MP. I guess the problem would be, what to include/exclude in a 1DX/1DY choice scenario.
> 
> ...


The IQ of this particular image is not that good. But I don´t shoot loons with chickens very often and it was getting close to midnight. It was also slightly under exposed, so I had to lift it a bit and lighting is a bit dull. But I thought it was an example of what you can do with a 5DSR, with acceptable results.

If I had to choose just one camera for everything, it would be the 1DX-II. I neet fps and I need low light performance quite often. I also like the better performing AF system. However, since I can have two, I find the 1DX-II/5DSR combo to be very close to ideal. In your case, I would seriously consider a 1DX/5DSR combo, rather than a 1DX-II, unless you have 4k video on your must-have-list. But I believe I have said that before


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 18, 2016)

Eldar said:


> A couple of red-throated loon nested on a stretch we fished in the river Svartá, in Bardardalur on Iceland. Two young ones had hatched, while one egg was left unhatched in the nest. A very nice experience to fly fish, with the beautiful call from the loon in the background. This image is shot after 10 pm, so lighting was less than favourable.
> 
> 5DSR, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II @400mm, 1/250s, f5.6, ISO1250.
> 
> The loon is not to happy to have people around, so this image is heavily cropped. But, due to the 5DSR´s resolution, I still got 14,5MP. With the 1DXII I could have gone higher on ISO and played more with shutter speed and aperture, but the resulting image would have been only 5,6MP.



But I think the point is you don't have pixel level resolution, so the fact you have 14 million of them is close to irrelevant. I'd venture that the 5 or 6 million from the 1DX MkII (or MkI) would still have given you a 'better' image.

Generally the lack of noise in the smaller file will allow a lot more sharpening than the bigger file and hence mitigate the lack of apparent resolution due to the flat light.

In focal length limited situations I have found the smaller pixels only help in very few situations and they all involve optimal light, iso, aperture, shutter speed and suitable stability. More often than not most f us don't shoot in those optimal conditions and so the fewer but bigger and higher quality pixels give a better end result.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 18, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> In focal length limited situations I have found the smaller pixels only help in very few situations and they all involve optimal light, iso, aperture, shutter speed and suitable stability. More often than not most f us don't shoot in those optimal conditions and so the fewer but bigger and higher quality pixels give a better end result.



Amen to that.



privatebydesign said:


> But I think the point is you don't have pixel level resolution, so the fact you have 14 million of them is close to irrelevant. I'd venture that the 5 or 6 million from the 1DX MkII (or MkI) would still have given you a 'better' image.
> 
> Generally the lack of noise in the smaller file will allow a lot more sharpening than the bigger file and hence mitigate the lack of apparent resolution due to the flat light.



But if you reduced the 14 MP file down to 6 wouldn't you reduce noise and reduce need for further sharpening ? Wouldn't this reduce perceived difference ?


----------



## Eldar (Jul 18, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of red-throated loon nested on a stretch we fished in the river Svartá, in Bardardalur on Iceland. Two young ones had hatched, while one egg was left unhatched in the nest. A very nice experience to fly fish, with the beautiful call from the loon in the background. This image is shot after 10 pm, so lighting was less than favourable.
> ...


I agree that a 1DX-II image, at lower resolution, would, in this case, give a "better" image. The only time I believe the 5DSR trumps with its higher resolution is when you have enough light, in order to avoid noise and shake issues. As an example, I (accidentally) made this shot in sRAW, which after a cropping to 1:1 format gave me a 1.824x1.824 pixel image. It is a totally different image and it was correctly exposed in the first place, so the comparison is a bit unfair, but it shows the quality you get from a 3.3MP 1DX-II image (at ISO4000). And Scott, since you are the print wizard amongst us, how big could you print this?

PS! The only adjustment made to this image is a +10 in saturation, nothing else. I suppose most of us could live with that noise


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 18, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > But I think the point is you don't have pixel level resolution, so the fact you have 14 million of them is close to irrelevant. I'd venture that the 5 or 6 million from the 1DX MkII (or MkI) would still have given you a 'better' image.
> ...



In theory they should be very similar, in my experience normalising, in this case down sampling the smaller pixels, doesn't quite add up to the bigger pixels in the first place. But I think you'll find the results should be close enough to leapfrog each other with incremental sensor improvements. The 5Dsr should be 'better' than the 1DX but the 1DX MkII should be 'better' than the 5Dsr.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 18, 2016)

Eldar said:


> ......but it shows the quality you get from a 3.3MP 1DX-II image (at ISO4000). And Scott, since you are the print wizard amongst us, how big could you print this?
> 
> PS! The only adjustment made to this image is a +10 in saturation, nothing else. I suppose most of us could live with that noise



I just worked it up to a 16"x16" @ 240dpi. It would make a nice high quality print at that size and that was just working your jpeg, give me the sRAW and I'm sure I could do better.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 18, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > ......but it shows the quality you get from a 3.3MP 1DX-II image (at ISO4000). And Scott, since you are the print wizard amongst us, how big could you print this?
> ...


I sent you the link to the sRAW-file as a PM.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 18, 2016)

Stop this whingeing about the inadequacies of the 5DS R. This is what it took on Saturday with a bare 300mm f/2.8 II attached. A gannet flying past. Some guy with a brand new 1DX II (dropped on the first day to bend the flashgun shoe) told me earlier that the Canon rep had advised him he would have to shoot on tripod to get the resolution from a 5DS R - it's equivalent to saying all APS-Cs require a tripod.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2016)

Excellent shot, Alan.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 18, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Stop this whingeing about the inadequacies of the 5DS R. This is what it took on Saturday with a bare 300mm f/2.8 II attached. A gannet flying past. Some guy with a brand new 1DX II (dropped on the first day to bend the flashgun shoe) told me earlier that the Canon rep had advised him he would have to shoot on tripod to get the resolution from a 5DS R - it's equivalent to saying all APS-Cs require a tripod.


I don´t think this has to do with whingeing about the inadequacies of the 5DSR. It is more about the quality of the larger pixels of a 1DX-II. I enjoy my 5DSR a lot, but when light is less than favourable, the benefits of the high resolution is reduced. As I have said numerous times, the perfect combo for me is a 1DX-II and a 5DSR.


----------



## Cog (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## chasinglight (Jul 19, 2016)

A Willet walking near the water in Perdido Key, FL.






5DM3 : 100-400 II @ 400mm : 1/800s : f/8 : ISO 640


----------



## Kerry B (Jul 19, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Stop this whingeing about the inadequacies of the 5DS R. This is what it took on Saturday with a bare 300mm f/2.8 II attached. A gannet flying past. Some guy with a brand new 1DX II (dropped on the first day to bend the flashgun shoe) told me earlier that the Canon rep had advised him he would have to shoot on tripod to get the resolution from a 5DS R - it's equivalent to saying all APS-Cs require a tripod.


Alan that is one great shot, love the sharpness.


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2016)

chasinglight said:


> A Willet walking near the water in Perdido Key, FL.



Very nice picture.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 19, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Stop this whingeing about the inadequacies of the 5DS R. This is what it took on Saturday with a bare 300mm f/2.8 II attached. A gannet flying past. Some guy with a brand new 1DX II (dropped on the first day to bend the flashgun shoe) told me earlier that the Canon rep had advised him he would have to shoot on tripod to get the resolution from a 5DS R - it's equivalent to saying all APS-Cs require a tripod.
> ...


Thanks Kerry. The 300mm/2.8II on a 5DS R under the right conditions is about as sharp as you could ever get with present gear.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 20, 2016)

7dM2 100-400 2


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 20, 2016)

What a colorful bird. What is it? Very nice shot.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Jul 20, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> What a colorful bird. What is it? Very nice shot.
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack! Painted Bunting


----------



## TheJock (Jul 21, 2016)

jprusa said:


> 7dM2 100-400 2


Stunning little guy!! Great shot.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 21, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > 7dM2 100-400 2
> ...


----------



## sedwards (Jul 22, 2016)

Still going through pictures from Florida last january.
Reddish Egret


5D3_0128 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 22, 2016)

sedwards, very nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2016)

Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 23, 2016)

*American Oystercatcher with a Scallop. ???*

7D and 100-400mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 23, 2016)

Very nice, and what's with the arm bands? Are they hired to catch oysters? 

Jack


----------



## fish_shooter (Jul 23, 2016)

A pair "flying portraits" done with the 1Dx2 and 100-400 Mk2.
Tom


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice, and what's with the arm bands? Are they hired to catch oysters?
> 
> Jack



Har !
Scientists use them to track the birds. There is a site to report the location of a bird encounter.
It is a good use of all the gear you have, to help with bird science. Yellow tags indicate a bird in Massachusetts.
http://amoywg.org/


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 23, 2016)

IslanderMV, thanks for that. It would be relatively rare for me to see a banded bird where I am but I'm sure they are doing similar work here.

fish_shooter, may I suggest a little higher resolution for posted photos to make them more enjoyable.

Jack


----------



## nc0b (Jul 23, 2016)

I shot this today as I arrived at my at my rural home on the Pawnee Grassland east of Ft. Collins, CO. It was quite some distance in the sky above me as it flew around my acreage. 5DsR, 400mm f/5.6, 1/800, f/9 & ISO 400. Exposure set +2/3rd stop to compensate for the bright sky. It is a 100% crop that is significantly less than 1 megapixel. It is hard to get within a few hundred feet of my semi-resident raptor. If perched, it tends to take off as soon as it sees me.


----------



## candyman (Jul 23, 2016)

nc0b said:


> I shot this today as I arrived at my at my rural home on the Pawnee Grassland east of Ft. Collins, CO. It was quite some distance in the sky above me as it flew around my acreage. 5DsR, 400mm f/5.6, 1/800, f/9 & ISO 400. Exposure set +2/3rd stop to compensate for the bright sky. It is a 100% crop that is significantly less than 1 megapixel. It is hard to get within a few hundred feet of my semi-resident raptor. If perched, it tends to take off as soon as it sees me.




That's a wonderful shot with the 5DsR at 1/800 handheld(I assume it's handheld)
So they don't come close but hey I wished I had them over my backyard


----------



## Josjan (Jul 23, 2016)

King fisher


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
For various reasons I haven't been able to get to look here for a while, 4 or 5 pages! There are so many great images that it is going to have to suffice to say a general nice job folks, also the discussion re 5Dsr vs 1DxII with examples has been interesting too, thanks. 
Hi Josjan, 
Nice shot, welcome to the forum. 
Sorry Quick Click, beat you to that one! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2016)

Josjan said:


> King fisher



Very nice shot, Josjan. Welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Sorry Quick Click, beat you to that one! ;D



Hello Graham,

;D ;D ;D You're too fast for me this morning 

Cheers


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2016)

nc0b said:


> I shot this today as I arrived at my at my rural home on the Pawnee Grassland east of Ft. Collins, CO. It was quite some distance in the sky above me as it flew around my acreage. 5DsR, 400mm f/5.6, 1/800, f/9 & ISO 400. Exposure set +2/3rd stop to compensate for the bright sky. It is a 100% crop that is significantly less than 1 megapixel. It is hard to get within a few hundred feet of my semi-resident raptor. If perched, it tends to take off as soon as it sees me.



Beautiful shot. 8) Well done.


----------



## nc0b (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi Candyman. Yes the hawk was shot handheld, as are all my wildlife shots here on the Grass Land. The bunnies are pretty tame, the jack rabbits much less so, and the antelope are almost impossible to get close to. What is frustrating is as the distance gets greater, the thermal distortion in the air softens the images. The antelope shot was at 96 degrees F last weekend, 700 feet away in the neighbor's horse pasture. It just isn't crisp like I wish it were. This shot is also a 100% crop, 5DsR with 100-400mm II and 1.4X TC III at 560mm equivalent. 1/800, f/11, ISO 800. On the other hand, getting a tight shot of one of our resident bunnies was easy during dinner on the porch. There is some subject to shoot every weekend. The bunny was modestly reduced due to the file size limit. 

What puzzles me is how the proud owners of big whites cope with thermal issues. Going to Africa on a safari and having soft images due to thermals would be very frustrating. I have shot a windmill to the south west at temperatures in the 80s, 60s, and 40s, and even in the winter the imaged is distorted.


----------



## itsab1989 (Jul 23, 2016)

This week I also tried to take some photos of birds for the first time. These are a few of the better ones.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2016)

itsab1989 said:


> This week I also tried to take some photos of birds for the first time. These are a few of the better ones.



Very nice first post. I especially like the 3rd picture. Welcome to CR


----------



## itsab1989 (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you very much 
I prefer the fourth picture. I like how calm the bird looks. Even though there was actually a lot going on. I took about 350 pictures. The most of them were blurry, had only parts of the birds in them or no bird at all ;D
And sometimes they made kind of a strange face ;D


----------



## Eldar (Jul 23, 2016)

Female Harlequin duck, Bardardalur on Iceland.

5DSR, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 24, 2016)

This is a set of portraits of a cuckoo - the first I have ever seen. Initially I had my 70-200 F4LIS but was able to get home and pick up the 100-400 MkII and get some more shots. 
It spent some time on a dusty path looking for grubs and the second shot is it skipping down the path - I hope to get a shot head on but it was way too shy for that.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> This is a set of portraits of a cuckoo - the first I have ever seen. Initially I had my 70-200 F4LIS but was able to get home and pick up the 100-400 MkII and get some more shots.
> It spent some time on a dusty path looking for grubs and the second shot is it skipping down the path - I hope to get a shot head on but it was way too shy for that.



The last one is very nice.


----------



## sedwards (Jul 27, 2016)

I have at least 24 of these guys emptying my feeder every day. At least this one was nice enough to pose for me lol.


5D3_6256 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2016)

Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 27, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Stuart.



+1 Always some birds that are really greedy, here it's magpies and squirrels.  It was Cowbirds but they just up and left without a trace.

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 28, 2016)

5D3 Sigma 150-600C


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 29, 2016)

5D3 Sigma 150-600C


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice shots Ryananthony, although the woodpecker isn't the most handsome model. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> 5D3 Sigma 150-600C



Very nice pictures, I especially like the second one.


----------



## AdityaS (Jul 29, 2016)

Great shots everyone!


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 29, 2016)

Nuthatch with food for their young
7D + 100-400LIS, ISO 1600


----------



## LSeries (Jul 30, 2016)

A Common Merganser with her chicks with Canon 7D2 and Sigma 150-600 S @ 300 mm:




Common Merganser With Her Chicks by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2016)

AdityaS said:


> Great shots everyone!



Nice picture, AdityaS. What kind of bird is this?


----------



## nats1mom (Jul 31, 2016)

Captured in Portal, AZ while birding with friends.


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2016)

LSeries said:


> A Common Merganser with her chicks with Canon 7D2 and Sigma 150-600 S @ 300 mm:




Very nice capture, LSeries.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 31, 2016)

LSeries said:


> A Common Merganser with her chicks with Canon 7D2 and Sigma 150-600 S @ 300 mm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shot - never have seen the juveniles before, we seldom even see the adults here. How are you liking the lens performance at 600mm.


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2016)

I think this is the dark form of Swainson's Hawk, but I stand to be corrected. I had the ISO set to auto, which isn't what I'd wanted. Always watch your settings! I guess I was too excited about seeing this raptor, especially since he/she wasn't inclined to fly away when I stopped the car to take pictures. Taken with 7D + Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary, all at 600mm. I shot the pictures out the car window. They could be a tad sharper. I can't blame any softness on the lens since I've gotten some good sharp pictures at 600mm handheld with it.


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2016)

Ditto.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 3, 2016)

LSeries said:


> A Common Merganser with her chicks with Canon 7D2 and Sigma 150-600 S @ 300 mm:



My first merganser, taken Geneva last week. 5DS R + 150-600 C @ 435mm


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2016)

LSeries said:


> A Common Merganser with her chicks with Canon 7D2 and Sigma 150-600 S @ 300 mm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful!


----------



## sedwards (Aug 4, 2016)

Here are a few shots from my fist time out in a kayak . I saw a lot of other birds( great blue herons, black crowend night heron, american bittern) but spooked a few and didnt get ant shots of them.
Lesser Yellowlegs


5D3_6656 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

Semipalmated Plover


5D3_6441 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

Wilson's Snipe


5D3_6552 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful shots, Stuart.


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 6, 2016)

5d3 70-200f2.8Lis


----------



## chauncey (Aug 6, 2016)

GBH in a creek


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 6, 2016)

Ryananthony said:
 

> 5d3 70-200f2.8Lis



Sweet with cool background.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 6, 2016)

chauncey said:


> GBH in a creek



Now that's one cool shot of old GBH!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Aug 7, 2016)

A sparrow



Canon 5D mIII + 100-400 II + extender 1.4x III


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2016)

Very nice shot, Cog.


----------



## sedwards (Aug 8, 2016)

went out in the kayak again and got a couple of shots i think are pretty decent

Green Heron - Immature


5D3_6758 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

Black-Crowned Night-Heron


5D3_7012 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2016)

sedwards said:


> went out in the kayak again and got a couple of shots i think are pretty decent




Well done, Stuart. Lovely light on the 2nd one.


----------



## Cog (Aug 8, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Cog (Aug 8, 2016)

sedwards said:


> went out in the kayak again and got a couple of shots i think are pretty decent
> 
> Green Heron - Immature
> 
> ...


Nice shots!


----------



## nats1mom (Aug 8, 2016)

The "Magnificent" hummer. Shot with Canon EOS 5Diii 100-400


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 8, 2016)

That's one mean looking hummer! Sweet.

Jack


----------



## nats1mom (Aug 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> That's one mean looking hummer! Sweet.
> 
> Jack



Thank you!!


----------



## chauncey (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks Jack, appreciate it!


----------



## Dan Renţea (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello!
This is my first post on this forum.

Here is my European Bee-eater portrait. I took this image with my trusted Canon 6D and Canon 100-400mm lens (first version).


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2016)

Dan Renţea said:


> Hello!
> This is my first post on this forum.
> 
> Here is my European Bee-eater portrait. I took this image with my trusted Canon 6D and Canon 100-400mm lens (first version).




Beautiful. Great shot , Dan.


Welcome to CR


----------



## Dan Renţea (Aug 9, 2016)

Click said:


> Dan Renţea said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...



Thank you! Glad to be here.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 9, 2016)

Click said:


> Dan Renţea said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...



Very nice - it's like he/she dressed up formally just for the shot.

Jack


----------



## Dan Renţea (Aug 10, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Renţea said:
> ...



Thank you.
Speaking about dressing up formally for a shot, no bird can do it better than a peacock.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 10, 2016)

Green Heron picts - Spear fishing
7D and 100-400mm


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2016)

Very nice series, Jeff.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi Jeff. 
Stunning series, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



IslanderMV said:


> Green Heron picts - Spear fishing
> 7D and 100-400mm


----------



## scyrene (Aug 12, 2016)

A very obliging juvenile cuckoo from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2016)

Beautiful shot, scyrene.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 12, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, scyrene.



Thanks, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 12, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, scyrene.



Altogether lovely.

Jack


----------



## scyrene (Aug 12, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shot, scyrene.
> ...



Thanks, Jack


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2016)

I believe this is an Upland Sandpiper, but I stand to be corrected.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice shot. So it seems that leg is cooperating with you getting around better??

The goldfinches are visiting my seed-laden stump occasionally.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice shot. So it seems that leg is cooperating with you getting around better??
> 
> The goldfinches are visiting my seed-laden stump occasionally.
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack! Yes, I'm out of the cast now and able to get around as well as ever. My wife still insists I take it easy for a bit, though.


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2016)

scyrene said:


> A very obliging juvenile cuckoo from a few weeks ago.




I really like this picture. Well done!


----------



## scyrene (Aug 14, 2016)

dpc said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > A very obliging juvenile cuckoo from a few weeks ago.
> ...



Thank you dpc


----------



## lion rock (Aug 15, 2016)

a couple I took yesterday at a local county farm show. Taken with 5D3/100-f/2.8II.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2016)

Riley that must have been a sweet experience, so close to such wonderful birds.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 15, 2016)

Jack,
I touched the back of the owl, her feathers were so soft! The owner, a vet himself, shelters many creatures, abandoned, hurt or other reason, he says that sometimes he can't accommodate what he's asked to harbour.
Anyway, that was an qexperience.
Since I live adjacent to the Jefferson National Forest, there are owls around and I'll ask him about building habitat boxes for owls in hope that I can entice some to live close.
The posted photos are taken less than a foot from the birds.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> I touched the back of the owl, her feathers were so soft! The owner, a vet himself, shelters many creatures, abandoned, hurt or other reason, he says that sometimes he can't accommodate what he's asked to harbour.
> Anyway, that was an qexperience.
> Since I live adjacent to the Jefferson National Forest, there are owls around and I'll ask him about building habitat boxes for owls in hope that I can entice some to live close.
> ...



Do put a nesting box up - you never know. I did aiming at an owl or maybe the Pileated but the Pileated came and just destroyed it by knocking a huge hole in the side, so that was a downer!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 15, 2016)

Those pesky pileated! Beautiful but noisy and destructive. Still, I like them! Not crows, though.
I just shot the owl person a note about owl boxes, if he replies with a plan, would you like to share it also? I could PM you on that.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Those pesky pileated! Beautiful but noisy and destructive. Still, I like them! Not crows, though.
> I just shot the owl person a note about owl boxes, if he replies with a plan, would you like to share it also? I could PM you on that.
> -r



Sure although my chances are slim. It's always nice to have one that you have confidence can work ... but where to mount it etc. ...... I'd need coaching.

Jack


----------



## Skatol (Aug 18, 2016)

Male Ruby-throated hummingbird guarding its territory. 5DsR, 840mm, ISO 1600, F/8, 1/160 and 1/250


----------



## masterpix (Aug 18, 2016)

Someone really liked my new lens.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 18, 2016)

cute!
-r



masterpix said:


> Someone really liked my new lens.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2016)

masterpix said:


> Someone really liked my new lens.



Funny picture ;D 


Well done


----------



## Roo (Aug 20, 2016)

masterpix said:


> Someone really liked my new lens.



WTF?? Are you quackers? ;D

Great capture btw


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2016)

;D


Very nice shot, Roo.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 20, 2016)

Got some nice posers here!
-r


----------



## ERHP (Aug 21, 2016)

scyrene said:


> A very obliging juvenile cuckoo from a few weeks ago.



Great Shot!


----------



## ISO64 (Aug 22, 2016)

Swamp sparrow, on its vantage point over... swamp 
Canon 7D Mk2 w 400/5.6
1/1250 s/ f9 ISO 640


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2016)

ISO64 said:


> Swamp sparrow, on its vantage point over... swamp
> Canon 7D Mk2 w 400/5.6
> 1/1250 s/ f9 ISO 640



Very Nice.

Looks like he might have been in the swamp too.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Aug 29, 2016)

Duck portraits:


----------



## Cog (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice one, Cog.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 31, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice one, Cog.



Just a plain old duck but she's sweet!

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 31, 2016)

Some pictures from a recent day out with a falconer

A European Eagle Owl and a Peregrine


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Some pictures from a recent day out with a falconer
> 
> A European Eagle Owl and a Peregrine



Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 31, 2016)

Click said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Some pictures from a recent day out with a falconer
> ...



Now that's an experience I'd love to have. Very nice.

Jack


----------



## arunprasad (Sep 1, 2016)

Black Kite



Black Kite by Arun Prasad, on Flickr


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you, Click; Thanks Jack.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2016)

arunprasad said:


> Black Kite



Nice shot!


----------



## arunprasad (Sep 1, 2016)

Click said:


> arunprasad said:
> 
> 
> > Black Kite
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## Claudelec (Sep 1, 2016)

Rougequeue
EOS 70d , EF100-400 IS II, at 400mm 1/60 9.0 ISO800; cropped


----------



## TeT (Sep 3, 2016)

6d 70 300L 1.4X f5.6 1/1600 400ISO 126mm

Chimney Rock & Braes Bayou Houston TX

This guy swoops in every morning around 8:10 and leaves about 8:20


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2016)

TeT said:


> 6d 70 300L 1.4X f5.6 1/1600 400ISO 126mm
> 
> Chimney Rock & Braes Bayou Houston TX
> 
> This guy swoops in every morning around 8:10 and leaves about 8:20



Well then lets have some BIF shots for tomorrow. At 8:09:57 I'll start looking. 

Jack


----------



## Dan Renţea (Sep 8, 2016)

European roller


----------



## Dan Renţea (Sep 8, 2016)

Black-crowned Night Heron


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2016)

Dan Renţea said:


> Black-crowned Night Heron



Nice shot, Dan.


----------



## Dan Renţea (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 10, 2016)

Here's a duck from yesterday, I was walking towards two ducks that walked in the sand to the left in this shot, when I got closer I suddenly saw 10-12 ducks sitting in the grass to the right, they flew as soon as I saw them, and I had half a second to try and get one them taking off. My camera tracked beautifully even with single point and Case 1 at 12 fps. I liked the lines with the shadows from the trees crossing the path I walked on and the duck in the green area. Slighty cropped.

1dx+200 f2 @ f2


----------



## scyrene (Sep 10, 2016)

Some shorebirds roosting at high tide (when they could, dog walkers seem ever oblivious to the disruption they cause).

Ringed plovers, dunlin, and a very friendly turnstone. All 1000mm, f/10, handheld.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice series, scyrene.


----------



## Mickat (Sep 11, 2016)

Some Kookaburras in my backyard


----------



## Corydoras (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice series Mickat! I especially like the first picture.

I eventually got tired of waiting Canon to release a new 400mm f/5.6 prime with IS, so I bought the 100-400 Mark II. This picture of a young robin is the first good picture I have taken with the new lens. IQ seems to be on par or slightly better than the IQ of the 400mm f/5.6. The IS is a great help when photographing stationary birds. I got this picture with a shutter speed of 1/50s which is something that I simply could´t do with the old prime.

7D Mark II + 100-400 Mark II
ISO 640, 400mm, 1/50s


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 11, 2016)

Corydoras said:


> Nice series Mickat! I especially like the first picture.
> 
> I eventually got tired of waiting Canon to release a new 400mm f/5.6 prime with IS, so I bought the 100-400 Mark II. This picture of a young robin is the first good picture I have taken with the new lens. IQ seems to be on par or slightly better than the IQ of the 400mm f/5.6. The IS is a great help when photographing stationary birds. I got this picture with a shutter speed of 1/50s which is something that I simply could´t do with the old prime.
> 
> ...



Great you were able to get the upgrade. Happy shooting.

Jack


----------



## Corydoras (Sep 12, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Great you were able to get the upgrade. Happy shooting.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack! I will enjoy my new lens.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2016)

Corydoras said:


> Nice series Mickat! I especially like the first picture.
> 
> I eventually got tired of waiting Canon to release a new 400mm f/5.6 prime with IS, so I bought the 100-400 Mark II. This picture of a young robin is the first good picture I have taken with the new lens. IQ seems to be on par or slightly better than the IQ of the 400mm f/5.6. The IS is a great help when photographing stationary birds. I got this picture with a shutter speed of 1/50s which is something that I simply could´t do with the old prime.
> 
> ...




Very nice picture. Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 13, 2016)

Lilac-breasted roller, South Africa


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 13, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Lilac-breasted roller, South Africa



Beautiful bird. Was he shy? 

Jack


----------



## Omni Images (Sep 13, 2016)

Two of a square tailed Kite, first one putting the air brakes on, and about to go into a backflip/roll, second one coming out of the backflip/roll and pulling up. The second one is currently the cover photo for Bird Photography Australia facebook page.
Canon 1D4, 100-400II and 1.4XIII


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 13, 2016)

Omni Images said:


> Two of a square tailed Kite, first one putting the air brakes on, and about to go into a backflip/roll, second one coming out of the backflip/roll and pulling up. The second one is currently the cover photo for Bird Photography Australia facebook page.
> Canon 1D4, 100-400II and 1.4XIII



Congrats Omni!

Scott


----------



## Corydoras (Sep 13, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice picture. Congrats on your new acquisition.



Thanks Click!


----------



## fentiger (Sep 13, 2016)

Eagle owl taken at a country show on Sunday, it was staring at my dog, not too pleased to see it


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 13, 2016)

Omni Images, lovely!

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2016)

Very nice shots, Omni Images.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 13, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Lilac-breasted roller, South Africa
> ...



Hi Jack.

I was about 30 feet away and he didn't really car, unlike Blue Herons, so I would say no. He didn't mind us observing at all.

Scott


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 13, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > scottkinfw said:
> ...


----------



## RBC5 (Sep 13, 2016)

Last night as I was walking the dog it was cold and rainy, and I saw a common nighthawk fly by. I thought, this is the kind of weather (no bugs in the air) when you find them roosting on swingset bars, bare branches, fence rails, conserving their energy before migration until there are bugs to catch. This morning I look out the window and I see this on the fence.

First shot was Canon 6D, 100-400 IS 2.

Once I realized how fearless the bird was, I put the 500/4 IS 2 on the 7D MK 2 and walked up on it. Second shot was from maybe 10 feet. As shot, no post other than resize.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 14, 2016)

RBC5, very nice, sweet little bird.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> RBC5, very nice, sweet little bird.
> 
> Jack



+1

Nice pictures, RBC5.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 14, 2016)

Haven't posted here for a while cause I haven't been shooting, sadly. 

But this morning with the new 400 DO II X2 III and pinky finger focus on the 6D this is the result. This flicker was very high in a tree and typically I wouldn't even bother but since I'm now playing with 800 I took the shot. MF is really challenging so it looks like the focus ended up on his feet. 

Hand held, 1/8oo, F16, ISO 1250, default sharpening at 3 in DPP and lens specific adjustment at 65. Uncropped. What do y'all think? My hope is that it will be equal in IQ to my 300 2.8 II X2 III.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice shot, Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 15, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Jack



Thanks click, the AF with 1.4X is super so now I need an AF at F8, body for 2X use. That'll be in the spring,not sooner, I'm determined! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2016)

Still looking for the 1DX II?

The Northern Flicker is the most beautiful woodpecker. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 15, 2016)

Click said:


> Still looking for the 1DX II?
> 
> The Northern Flicker is the most beautiful woodpecker. 8)



click, I'm on hold. I'd have jumped at the 1DX II if it didn't have the same MPs as my 6D and if I hadn't been close to someone shooting with the 18 MP 1DX to reference comparisons on IQ between the two. I crop a lot but just maybe the 800 would equalize things (30 MPs). This is a tough one. 

To think there are people whining that the 5D4 and 1DX II are not impressive and capable cameras! 

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Sep 15, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Haven't posted here for a while cause I haven't been shooting, sadly.
> 
> But this morning with the new 400 DO II X2 III and pinky finger focus on the 6D this is the result. This flicker was very high in a tree and typically I wouldn't even bother but since I'm now playing with 800 I took the shot. MF is really challenging so it looks like the focus ended up on his feet.
> 
> ...


Very Nice Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks jprusa,

Posted in case anyone is interested in the 400 DO II. So far I'm thinking it'll serve my purposes better than the 300.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Sep 16, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks jprusa,
> 
> Posted in case anyone is interested in the 400 DO II. So far I'm thinking it'll serve my purposes better than the 300.
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack,

Do you have images made with this lens without the extender?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 16, 2016)

Don't buy a toy if you have no time to play with it! 

That means no but here is another shot with the flicker, same settings, 800 MF ISO 1250 1/800, not downsized.

I'll try for tomorrow.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don't buy a toy if you have no time to play with it!









Nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks click. I had no initial intention to post a shot of the guy whose neck I would gladly wring.  Squawk, squawk.

Say, what's your feeling on the IQ coming from the 400 X2 since you've seen lots of 300 X2 from me? Might be unfair to put you on the spot but I can handle the truth. 

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Sep 16, 2016)

I can't pass up a perfect pose even if it is only a chickadee.



5D3_1250 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Sep 17, 2016)

sedwards,
Glad you didn't pass up the photo.
Excellent!
-r



sedwards said:


> I can't pass up a perfect pose even if it is only a chickadee.
> 
> on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 17, 2016)

lion rock said:


> sedwards,
> Glad you didn't pass up the photo.
> Excellent!
> -r
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2016)

sedwards said:


> I can't pass up a perfect pose even if it is only a chickadee.




Lovely shot, Stuart.


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 17, 2016)

sedwards said:


> I can't pass up a perfect pose even if it is only a chickadee.




There are no ''even if''s, when it comes to the type of bird, in my opinion. A good picture of a crow is still a good picture. And this is a good picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Ryan. 
I wholeheartedly agree with this. 

Hi Stuart. 
It is a lovely shot of a nice little bird, the shot wouldn't have been any better with any other bird. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ryananthony said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > I can't pass up a perfect pose even if it is only a chickadee.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi RBC5. 
Beautiful shot, completely at ease with your presence, just going to go back to sleep here, no using a 1Dx while I do! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



RBC5 said:


> Last night as I was walking the dog it was cold and rainy, and I saw a common nighthawk fly by. I thought, this is the kind of weather (no bugs in the air) when you find them roosting on swingset bars, bare branches, fence rails, conserving their energy before migration until there are bugs to catch. This morning I look out the window and I see this on the fence.
> 
> First shot was Canon 6D, 100-400 IS 2.
> 
> Once I realized how fearless the bird was, I put the 500/4 IS 2 on the 7D MK 2 and walked up on it. Second shot was from maybe 10 feet. As shot, no post other than resize.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
Beautiful, looks like that 400 DO II is going to work out nicely for you. 

Cheers, Graham. 




Jack Douglas said:


> Haven't posted here for a while cause I haven't been shooting, sadly.
> 
> But this morning with the new 400 DO II X2 III and pinky finger focus on the 6D this is the result. This flicker was very high in a tree and typically I wouldn't even bother but since I'm now playing with 800 I took the shot. MF is really challenging so it looks like the focus ended up on his feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2016)

Took the 5DIV out with the 400mm DO II. Miserable day, slight rain at times and poor visibility. Hadn't even AFMAd the 1.4xTC. But, got this kingfisher at 560mm in the gloom, and am learning my way around DPP. The few shots of BIF showed great AF. Can't wait for DxO to update for the 5DIV.


----------



## Corydoras (Sep 17, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Took the 5DIV out with the 400mm DO II. Miserable day, slight rain at times and poor visibility. Hadn't even AFMAd the 1.4xTC. But, got this kingfisher at 560mm in the gloom, and am learning my way around DPP. The few shots of BIF showed great AF. Can't wait for DxO to update for the 5DIV.


Great shot AlanF!

This eurasian wigeon is the first shot I took with the 7D Mark II + 100-400mm IS II + 1.4X III combination. I think I got the AFMA quite right with the first calibration attempt.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 17, 2016)

Just for fun thought I'd try my girls 1200D on the 500/4.



Just for fun, 1200D and 500/4 Mk2+1.4XMk3 by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr



Just for fun, 1200D and 500/4 Mk2+1.4XMk3 by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr

And the 5D3



5D3 - 700mm by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr



UK Treecreeper by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr



UK songbirds by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr

And the mighty 1DX2



1DX2 - 700mm by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr



Young robin, the old lorry is a favourite for the birds. by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice series, Arthur.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks Click,


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2016)

Cog said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks jprusa,
> ...



Hi cog

Here is a 400 shot from today. I suspect that I may have some front focus but haven't yet done AFMA. FWIW.

ISO1250 1/1000 F4.5


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks Graham.

Beautiful shots everyone!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2016)

Another 400 shot. ISO 3200


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 18, 2016)

Here's a few more snaps..



Low light but I like it. by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr



Nuthatch by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr

"Jesus" the Duck.


&quot;Jesus&quot; the duck, off to meet his disciples. by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr

Wild and free, "Close but no cigar!"


A month of searching.... by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr

"Bokeh"


Young robin, sitting on a old grass cutter. by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr



A few practice shots.. by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr

Nesting three feet down in a steel tube.


Feeding time.. by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr

Lunch


Quick snap of this Sparrowhawk. by Arthur Rudd, on Flickr


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Sep 18, 2016)

Just stumbled upon an older one with my old 650D and 300mm 4L IS with 1.4x on.
I can almost feel what he is thinking.


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here is a 400 shot from today. I suspect that I may have some front focus but haven't yet done AFMA. FWIW.



Hi Jack,

I really like the crop version.


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Here's a few more snaps..



Very nice pictures, Arthur. I especially like the 2nd and 5th shot. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks click. As you can see, 400 is not generally enough but I think I'm happier carrying bare 400 than 300 for what I shoot. Right now I miss way too many with 800 so it'll be 560 until the spring.

Jack


----------



## RBC5 (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice shots everyone. Arthur, your photos remind me once again how dull our North American kingfishers are. Every other continent (except Antarctica) has better kingfinshers!

Jack, where do you live in AB? I'm in MT and we rarely see WT sparrows. BTW, if you're not too far north and want to shoot Yellowstone this fall, give me a shout. I've got a couple of guest rooms and there are a lot of great places to shoot eagles and other raptors near my house. I'm only an hour from YNP.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2016)

RBC5, that is a very generous offer. I couldn't take you up on it this year but we do travel with a small (20') motorhome around western Canada when we can and sometimes into the states. However, I presently don't have a valid passport, wasn't needed in the bygone days.

I live just east of Edmonton on an acreage not far from Elk Island National Park in what they call the Beaver Hills ecosystem. It's a little far to the Rocky mountains, like about 4 hours to Jasper, but really that's not bad, so that's a favorite. We have lots of WT sparrows all the time, don't ask me why.

Have been through Montana many times. It is said that the folks in that region are more Canadian than American. 

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> RBC5, that is a very generous offer. I couldn't take you up on it this year but we do travel with a small (20') motorhome around western Canada when we can and sometimes into the states. However, I presently don't have a valid passport, wasn't needed in the bygone days.
> 
> I live just east of Edmonton on an acreage not far from Elk Island National Park in what they call the Beaver Hills ecosystem. It's a little far to the Rocky mountains, like about 4 hours to Jasper, but really that's not bad, so that's a favorite. We have lots of WT sparrows all the time, don't ask me why.
> 
> ...



Elk Island! I went there about 5 years ago before I was interested in photography and had a t3 with a kit lens. I remember the bison (I think) and how close they were to the car on many occasions. That's all we ended up seeing I think but I heard there is a lot of wildlife there. I hope to go again soon.


----------



## RBC5 (Sep 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> It is said that the folks in that region are more Canadian than American.
> 
> Jack



Depending on what happens in November, I may want to be Canadian! ;D


----------



## rpt (Sep 19, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > It is said that the folks in that region are more Canadian than American.
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jmeyer (Sep 19, 2016)

These were all taken with the 7D MKII, EF500 F4 and 1.4XIII

Nelson's Sharp-tailed Sparrow

Harris's Sparrow

LeConte's Sparrow


----------



## jmeyer (Sep 19, 2016)

These were all taken with the 7D MKII, EF500 F4 and 1.4XIII

Piping Plover

Bay-breasted Warbler

Blackpoll Warbler

Yellow Warbler


----------



## RBC5 (Sep 19, 2016)

Well done! I like the Harris's.


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> Well done! I like the Harris's.



+1

Very nice pictures, jmeyer.


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > It is said that the folks in that region are more Canadian than American.
> ...



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Cog (Sep 20, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Another 400 shot. ISO 3200


Thank you, Jack! The images are nice, especially considering high ISO.


----------



## Cog (Sep 20, 2016)

jmeyer said:


> These were all taken with the 7D MKII, EF500 F4 and 1.4XIII
> 
> Bay-breasted Warbler


Beautiful light on this one. Nice!


----------



## jmeyer (Sep 20, 2016)

Click said:


> RBC5 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done! I like the Harris's.
> ...





Cog said:


> jmeyer said:
> 
> 
> > These were all taken with the 7D MKII, EF500 F4 and 1.4XIII
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Sep 21, 2016)

jmeyer said:


> These were all taken with the 7D MKII, EF500 F4 and 1.4XIII
> 
> Nelson's Sharp-tailed Sparrow
> 
> ...



I yet, there are still plp complaining that they can not get sharp pictures with 7D mark 2 
Those picture are great.

I just think it is misshandling


----------



## AlanF (Sep 21, 2016)

At last a small bird I could take with the 400 DO II + 2xTC on the 5D IV. The starlings are active and I caught this one while cycling back from the lab this afternoon.

Someone posted that you need 30% of the frame to get a sharp photo. The starling in this crop occupies 866x1566 pixels, 4.5% of the total area.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 21, 2016)

Alan, how do you think this fared compared to the 5DSR?

Jack


----------



## TheJock (Sep 21, 2016)

Kruger National Park last week, a Juvenile Bateleur Eagle, I was lucky enough to also see as adult male and female!!!


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 21, 2016)

Bald Eagle, Vancouver Island.

The evening light set it off wonderfully against the background and then it gave the most awesome call


Canon 7D2, 100-400MkII at 400mm. Cropped to vertical format


----------



## AlanF (Sep 21, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, how do you think this fared compared to the 5DSR?
> 
> Jack



The 5DS R gives ~30% more linear resolution than the 5D IV. The 400mm DO + 1.4xTC on the 5DS R is very similar to the 400 + 2xTC on the 5D IV. Both are noticeably sharper and less noisy than 560mm on the 7D II. 800mm on the 5DS R gives the best resolution of all. The advantage of the 5D IV should be in BIF. So, far I have been hardly able to test the 5D IV, but the preliminary evidence looks good.


----------



## vagngart (Sep 21, 2016)

Sparrowhawk - Denmark
5D3 500/4L II +1.4 III


----------



## Skatol (Sep 21, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Bald Eagle, Vancouver Island.
> 
> The evening light set it off wonderfully against the background and then it gave the most awesome call
> 
> ...


Sweet!! It's great to see such a comeback of these incredible birds.


----------



## tron (Sep 21, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Alan, how do you think this fared compared to the 5DSR?
> ...


Alan, in another thread you had said that: 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC 5DS R is similar to 400mm DO II + 2xTC on 5DS R. It seems a little contradictory... 
Now as far as: "Both are noticeably sharper and less noisy than 560mm on the 7D II. " I guess I will have to send you the bill eventually ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks Alan. Perhaps it will take a bit of time to really sort this out. I can wait. Here's a 560 shot about 50% of the frame at ISO 6400.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2016)

vagngart said:


> Sparrowhawk - Denmark
> 5D3 500/4L II +1.4 III




Beautiful picture. Welcome to CR.


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> Kruger National Park last week, a Juvenile Bateleur Eagle, I was lucky enough to also see as adult male and female!!!



Very nice shot. Well done Stewart.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 21, 2016)

tron said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Under ideal conditions 800mm on the 5DS R does give the highest resolution. But, in practice for most of the time 560mm on the 5DS R gives better results.


----------



## tron (Sep 21, 2016)

AlanF said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Perhaps it will take a bit of time to really sort this out. I can wait. Here's a 560 shot about 50% of the frame at ISO 6400.
> 
> Jack



Nice shot, Jack.


----------



## npdien (Sep 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Alan. Perhaps it will take a bit of time to really sort this out. I can wait. Here's a 560 shot about 50% of the frame at ISO 6400.
> 
> Jack


Nicely done, Jack.


----------



## jmeyer (Sep 22, 2016)

Eastern Screech Owl (grey morph)

Taken with 7D MKII, EF500 F4 and 1.4XIII


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks click and Dien.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 22, 2016)

Sweet owl pics

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2016)

jmeyer said:


> Eastern Screech Owl (grey morph)
> 
> Taken with 7D MKII, EF500 F4 and 1.4XIII



Nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## jmeyer (Sep 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Sweet owl pics
> 
> Jack





Click said:


> jmeyer said:
> 
> 
> > Eastern Screech Owl (grey morph)
> ...



Thank you!

The first one kind of shows you the capabilities of what shadow lifting is available with the 7D MKII. I was worried when I first put it on my PC that I ruined it in field with my settings. In the end, I think it worked out quite nice.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 24, 2016)

She's back or maybe it's her child?? I was worried for a while not seeing them this summer.

Jack


----------



## TheJock (Sep 24, 2016)

I was in Kruger National Park last week and the wildlife is incredible, other than the big 5 I tallied up 123 species of bird, everything that moved was a new species, so I spent a lot of time chatting with the brilliant guide from Outlook Safaris, he kept me right on the birds and even made a point of stopping for “standard” species as he knew how interested I was. Highlight was the bush brai (bbq) out in the park under the careful watch of a lonely gunman, a pack of 6 Hyenas walk right past us while we ate, it was incredible!!!
I hope you like this small selection of images, and here's a link to the album on Flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157670839088044


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> I was in Kruger National Park last week and the wildlife is incredible, other than the big 5 I tallied up 123 species of bird, everything that moved was a new species, so I spent a lot of time chatting with the brilliant guide from Outlook Safaris, he kept me right on the birds and even made a point of stopping for “standard” species as he knew how interested I was. Highlight was the bush brai (bbq) out in the park under the careful watch of a lonely gunman, a pack of 6 Hyenas walk right past us while we ate, it was incredible!!!
> I hope you like this small selection of images, and here's a link to the album on Flickr



Very nice pictures on your Flickr 8) Well done, Stewart.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> She's back or maybe it's her child?? I was worried for a while not seeing them this summer.
> 
> Jack



I really like your big bird. Nicely done, Jack.


----------



## jmeyer (Sep 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> She's back or maybe it's her child?? I was worried for a while not seeing them this summer.
> 
> Jack



Great picture Jack, looks like a first year bird to me.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 24, 2016)

jmeyer said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > She's back or maybe it's her child?? I was worried for a while not seeing them this summer.
> ...



Thanks click, and jmeyer I was thinking that too. Don't know what happened to my regulars from last year. They (the pair) were really tame, once walked carefully to within 8' as he eyed me! I never tire of having them visit.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 24, 2016)

Stewart K, what an experience!!

And here I am stuck with a female duck at my pond. Guess which version this is. 

Jack


----------



## SumanV (Sep 25, 2016)

First post here. Amazing photos in this thread. Shot this photo of an eagle owl in a local zoo park.
Image exif: 550D, 50 mm f1.8 at f3.2, ISO 800, 1/60s.
Comments and critiques are welcome.


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice picture. Welcome to CR.


----------



## SumanV (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks click! The picture looks a bit noisy when pixel peeping. Hope to improve that.


----------



## RBC5 (Sep 26, 2016)

I was going through an old drive today and found this - I took it 9 years ago with a 40D and the original 500/4 and 2x tele! Scoters rarely show up on the Missouri River in northern MT during the winter, and this one came fairly close to the shore. Shot from the car while still in shock from finding it.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 26, 2016)

Today:


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> I was going through an old drive today and found this - I took it 9 years ago with a 40D and the original 500/4 and 2x tele! Scoters rarely show up on the Missouri River in northern MT during the winter, and this one came fairly close to the shore. Shot from the car while still in shock from finding it.



Nice shot. Well done, RBC5.


----------



## sedwards (Sep 26, 2016)

best shot of the day was before i figured out i was setup just a little to close lol


1DS31593 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## dcren123 (Sep 26, 2016)

Don't look at me like that! I swear I did not take your food :

Picture taken at a local zoo with 100-400 II.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2016)

dcren123 said:


> Don't look at me like that! I swear I did not take your food :
> 
> Picture taken at a local zoo with 100-400 II.



Cute  Nicely done.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice shots, love a few bloopers 

"That way..."


&quot;That way&quot; by Arthur Bike Mad, on Flickr


----------



## 7DmkI (Sep 26, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Nice shots, love a few bloopers
> 
> "That way..."



Yes sir - that way!


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 26, 2016)

Haha, nice, like your style 8)


----------



## 7DmkI (Sep 26, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Haha, nice, like your style 8)



And this guy said... 

"No way..."


----------



## nats1mom (Sep 26, 2016)

Today: Gila Woodpecker Canon EOS 5D Mark III 100-400IS II USM


----------



## sedwards (Sep 27, 2016)

It seems to be very late in the year to still be feeding the young ones but they are still at it late september.


1DS31597 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2016)

Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 28, 2016)

I was playing hide and seek with this Barn Owl today. Would have been nice to have an f4 lens with the owl in the shade. I suppose a tripod or monopod could have helped. 

Sigma 150-600C, 5D3. 

1/125 
f7.1
2500 and 3200


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 28, 2016)

Ryananthony, those are sweet. Wish I had the owl period, forget F4, just to view even.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Sep 28, 2016)

+++
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> Ryananthony, those are sweet. Wish I had the owl period, forget F4, just to view even.
> 
> Jack


----------



## nats1mom (Sep 28, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> I was playing hide and seek with this Barn Owl today. Would have been nice to have an f4 lens with the owl in the shade. I suppose a tripod or monopod could have helped.
> 
> Sigma 150-600C, 5D3.
> 
> ...



Wow! Lucky you to have been there to capture these.


----------



## nats1mom (Sep 28, 2016)

sedwards said:


> It seems to be very late in the year to still be feeding the young ones but they are still at it late september.
> 
> 
> 1DS31597 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



Amazing. Nicely done.


----------



## Kerry B (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi all, just back from a trip to the Pantanal and Canastra in Brazil. Here are a few Burrowing Owls taken in Canasta National Park. So pleased to get my first shots of these wonderful birds. 7dmkii with 100-400ii lens.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> Hi all, just back from a trip to the Pantanal and Canastra in Brazil. Here are a few Burrowing Owls taken in Canasta National Park. So pleased to get my first shots of these wonderful birds. 7dmkii with 100-400ii lens.



Very nice shots, Kerry. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Ryan, Kerry. 
Lovely owl shots from both of you. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## sedwards (Sep 29, 2016)

I am still finding overlooked shots from Florida last january


5D3_9687 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2016)

Very nice picture, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, Stuart.



Yes indeed.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

sedwards said:


> I am still finding overlooked shots from Florida last january
> 
> 
> 5D3_9687 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr




Nice take! 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2016)

Jardine's parrot. Taken at the Victoria Butterfly Garden, Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## auditom (Sep 30, 2016)

Boreal Owl, 1DX II, EF 50mm CM @ f3.2, 1600 ISO.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice one, Tom.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 30, 2016)

Yoga Heron


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 30, 2016)

dpc said:


> Jardine's parrot. Taken at the Victoria Butterfly Garden, Victoria, British Columbia.



Now that's what I call a sweet bird!

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Jardine's parrot. Taken at the Victoria Butterfly Garden, Victoria, British Columbia.
> ...



Thanks, Jack. If I didn't know better, I'd say he was picking his teeth.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi Mike. 
Very nice, really interesting pose! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> Yoga Heron


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Very nice, really interesting pose!



+1 Well done, Mike.


----------



## nats1mom (Oct 1, 2016)

These two have been eating my freshly planted garden seeds and taunting me! Had to replant today


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi nats1mom. 
Nice shots, at least they had the decency to pose for you after eating your garden, fair exchange is no robbery!  ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



nats1mom said:


> These two have been eating my freshly planted garden seeds and taunting me! Had to replant today


----------



## Kerry B (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks Click and Graham for your comments. Here is a Jabiru Stork tossing a fish that's just been caught.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 1, 2016)

As usual great photos from everyone, making viewing a pleasure!

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2016)

Kerry B said:


> Thanks Click and Graham for your comments. Here is a Jabiru Stork tossing a fish that's just been caught.



Very nice shot, Kerry.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2016)

At last I have got close to a bird with the 400mm DO II and 5D IV. Singing is at 1/80 and the other at 1/125s hand held in the gloom. I don't agree with the complaints that the 5D IV is soft. Anyway, I am happy with the lens, its sharpness and IS, and the AF of the 5D IV.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi Alan. 
Very nice shots, looks like the lens is a goodun, pretty good technique too, were you using legs?

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> At last I have got close to a bird with the 400mm DO II and 5D IV. Singing is at 1/80 and the other at 1/125s hand held in the gloom. I don't agree with the complaints that the 5D IV is soft. Anyway, I am happy with the lens, its sharpness and IS, and the AF of the 5D IV.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Very nice shots, looks like the lens is a goodun, pretty good technique too, were you using legs?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Only my own legs!


----------



## nats1mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi nats1mom.
> Nice shots, at least they had the decency to pose for you after eating your garden, fair exchange is no robbery!  ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Ha, Ha! Thank you Graham. Cheers to you!


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2016)

Lovely shots, Alan. I really like the first one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 2, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alan.
> ...



Good to see/hear. Please try for some BIF with 800 for me and report your results. I know that's a tall order.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 2, 2016)

nats1mom said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi nats1mom.
> ...



I wish I had lovers like that that would visit my garden!

Jack


----------



## nats1mom (Oct 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> nats1mom said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 2, 2016)

AlanF said:


> At last I have got close to a bird with the 400mm DO II and 5D IV. Singing is at 1/80 and the other at 1/125s hand held in the gloom. I don't agree with the complaints that the 5D IV is soft. Anyway, I am happy with the lens, its sharpness and IS, and the AF of the 5D IV.



Alan, that is a beautiful result. I too disagree that the images from the 5D IV are soft. It takes a slightly different approach to sharpen the images, though; one that I am still learning.

I think that people expect a huge difference at a pixel level when looking at images from a higher resolution body. When I first looked at images from the 5DsR I was unimpressed; at a pixel level images don't look any sharper. It is the shear NUMBER of pixels that add up amazing sharpness, though, which you see more when you reduce the image dimensions and look again.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...



I went around this morning with the 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC on the 5D IV. The AF is what I was hoping for. It locked on much more precisely than my old 5D III, and current 5DS R and 7D II. The only one worth recording is of a pair of coots landing. It picked them up against the background, and I had time for just one shot.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks Dustin. I haven't got the processing under control yet. I am just using RAW, downloading with DPP 4.5, applying 4, 1, 1, for sharpening and 4, 4 for noise with no other processing. I'll get better noise and sharpness when DxO updates in mid-November.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 2, 2016)

This is nothing special - it's just to show you can get a useful snap at the limits. The bearded tit is a 770x700 pixel dot from the middle of the 6720x4480 of the 5D IV. The AF picked out the bird from the complex background and the lens and camera gave very acceptable sharpness.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks Alan, all this is positive. Meanwhile, I'll wait patiently for your 800mm BIF, or stills for that matter, since going from 600mm to 560mm was never my primary objective in forking out so much cash on the 400 DO II! 

Clearly the 5D4 is a very good camera and I'm glad you're enjoying it.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Alan, all this is positive. Meanwhile, I'll wait patiently for your 800mm BIF, or stills for that matter, since going from 600mm to 560mm was never my primary objective in forking out so much cash on the 400 DO II!
> 
> Clearly the 5D4 is a very good camera and I'm glad you're enjoying it.
> 
> Jack



When the migrating wildfowl start appearing, maybe. My rule of thumb for BIF is 400mm on crop and 600mm on FF for my best compromise on focal length and field of view. I'll be getting more comparisons for stills. The 800 is a definite increase in resolution so far, but that is for situations where features are relatively coarse.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi Folks.
A couple I took with my new lens. Settings are available on the Flickr pages. 

Gull with stolen crab, I saw him steal it but didn't capture the moment.


SE0A8621_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Corvid trying to get his crab back, he kept tugging on the gulls tail but the gull wasn't going to give in. The tail tugs were real quick, over and done with in the blink of an eye. 


SE0A8624_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 4, 2016)

Valvebounce, looks like the lens is serving you very well!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
Thanks. It sure is serving well, straight out of the box I got a shot of a little bird with feather detail which I had never seen on any shot I had taken before. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Valvebounce, looks like the lens is serving you very well!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 4, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> Thanks. It sure is serving well, straight out of the box I got a shot of a little bird with feather detail which I had never seen on any shot I had taken before.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Careful, that sounds like the beginning of pixel peeping GAS!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks jack, but I think this lens was the result of longing to be able to at least get some way towards what I have seen to be possible from the 7DII body, this lens has shown me that in the right circumstances when Mars and Venus and Pluto and Micky all align I have a chance to get at least half way there! ;D 
With the Σ150-500 there was a chance that if Popeye and Olivoil were also aligned with the other celestial bodies it would perform, but I had such a high fail percentage that I started suspecting the body. 
Believe me I'm fully aware that this lens is not going to turn me in to a pro photographer, but it is reducing the tilt on the playing field just a bit. 
GAS is limited by a finite pot of money and an Angela. :

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jack.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2016)

Broad-winged hawk: I was out on a local walking trail yesterday when I encountered this fellow. He allowed me to get within 3-4 metres before deciding he didn't like my company. I had a Fujifilm X-T10 and a 56mm f/1.2 lens with me, not a telephoto, so I was glad to be able to get these shots.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 4, 2016)

Graham
I see you use f/8 with the 100-400mm II. I tend to use f/5.6. Do you find f/8 sharper or do you need mored depth of field?


----------



## 7DmkI (Oct 4, 2016)

Juvenile red winged blackbird.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
Very nice shots, how awesome to get that close to such a magnificent creature, I believe you were truly privileged to be allowed that close. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Broad-winged hawk: I was out on a local walking trail yesterday when I encountered this fellow. He allowed me to get within 3-4 metres before deciding he didn't like my company. I had a Fujifilm X-T10 and a 56mm f/1.2 lens with me, not a telephoto, so I was glad to be able to get these shots.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi 7DmkI. 
Lovely shot. Cute little fellow. 

Cheers, Graham. 



7DmkI said:


> Juvenile red winged blackbird.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I know I am a couple of pages late to the sub topic, but the snail went that way! 



SE0A8410_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr
;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Alan. 
First, I'm always worried about depth of field, I have put the numbers in a calculator in the past and had it spit out a couple of inches of DOF so if I don't have time to check the calculator I err on the side of caution. 
Don't they say f8 and be there? 
Second I haven't checked the AFMA yet so I don't know it is correct. As soon as my workshop is free of the current vehicle I'm going to set up and do AFMA. 
Third, it was probably set on f8 from having the 1.4xIII on it and I forgot to change it! : 
I'm currently running round like a dog with two tails and haven't taken time to do any kind of comparisons for sharpness, I'm already very pleased with the results I'm getting, I do know I have work to do to make the most of this lens. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Graham
> I see you use f/8 with the 100-400mm II. I tend to use f/5.6. Do you find f/8 sharper or do you need mored depth of field?


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Juvenile red winged blackbird.



Nice shot, 7DmkI


----------



## 7DmkI (Oct 6, 2016)

Click said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > Juvenile red winged blackbird.
> ...





Valvebounce said:


> Hi 7DmkI.
> Lovely shot. Cute little fellow.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks, guys.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 9, 2016)

Lilac breasted roller. In my view, the most beautiful bird in Africa.

5DSR + 600mm f4L IS II with 1.4xIII extender.


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2016)

Beautiful colourful bird. 8) Nicely done, Eldar.


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Lilac breasted roller. In my view, the most beautiful bird in Africa.
> 
> 5DSR + 600mm f4L IS II with 1.4xIII extender.




Beautifully coloured bird, Eldar.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Eldar. 
Very nice shot, stunning colours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Eldar said:


> Lilac breasted roller. In my view, the most beautiful bird in Africa.
> 
> 5DSR + 600mm f4L IS II with 1.4xIII extender.


----------



## Eldar (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks guys!

Here´s another colourful bird, the beautiful, but small, Little bee eater.

1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2016)

Great shot, Eldar. Lovely light.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice Eldar!
Just a bit skinny and too much makeup ;D 8)!
Good photo anyways!
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
A few more from my "must photograph everything with my new lens" phase! : ;D

The squirrel is not getting this one if I can just get hold of it. 


SE0A8343_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

No idea what it is but it is always busy on the ground. 


SE0A8326_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Lunch. I think this a what counts as 100% crop (or almost?) from centre frame, just under 1500 pixels on the long side


SE0A8280_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Great tit? 


SE0A8237_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A8215_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Eldar. 
Another stunning shot. Lovely light and such vivid colours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Eldar said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Here´s another colourful bird, the beautiful, but small, Little bee eater.
> 
> 1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII


----------



## lion rock (Oct 10, 2016)

Valvebounce,
Nice shots!
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice to see this thread lighting up again with great shots.

Graham you're like a little kid! 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Riley. 
Thank you. 

Hi Jack. 
Haha. You don't know the half of it, : growing old is mandatory, growing up is not. ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 10, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Riley.
> Thank you.
> 
> Hi Jack.
> ...



Graham, a man after my own heart.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Oct 11, 2016)

A Hildebrandt´s starling, from Tarangire National Park in Tanzania.

1DX-II with 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2016)

Now if our starlings looked like that they wouldn't be so hated!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi Eldar. 
You are lucky to have so many colourful birds to photograph and you are doing a great job of capturing their beauty. 

Hi Jack. 
Do your Starlings not have the same iridescent plumage as ours, they look dirty brown until the light is right. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Eldar said:


> A Hildebrandt´s starling, from Tarangire National Park in Tanzania.
> 
> 1DX-II with 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x





Jack Douglas said:


> Now if our starlings looked like that they wouldn't be so hated!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Eldar (Oct 11, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Eldar.
> You are lucky to have so many colourful birds to photograph and you are doing a great job of capturing their beauty.


I don´t know about lucky, since I had to travel all the way to Tanzania to find them 

Here´s a Grey-headed kingfisher from Tarangire in Tanzania.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2016)

We might say even that's still lucky. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi Eldar. 
What Jack said!  
Sorry, you have posted so many from there I thought it was your home. :-[

Cheers, Graham. 



Eldar said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Eldar.
> ...


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 12, 2016)

Eldar, Graham great shots.

I too am like a little kid when I get a new lens.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 12, 2016)

2n10 said:


> Eldar, Graham great shots.
> 
> I too am like a little kid when I get a new lens.



Ah, just wait till I get my new camera tomorrow. I'll probably trip while I'm running after my first bird and wreck it!

Jack


----------



## gh4photos (Oct 12, 2016)

great blue heron


----------



## gh4photos (Oct 12, 2016)

California thrasher


----------



## gh4photos (Oct 12, 2016)

hairy woodecker


----------



## gh4photos (Oct 12, 2016)

pyrrhuloxia


----------



## lion rock (Oct 12, 2016)

may tomorrow come today, Jack!
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar, Graham great shots.
> ...


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, gh4photos. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 12, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, gh4photos. Well done.



+1

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi gh4photos. 
Lovely shots, fantastic colours. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
Didn't anyone tell you not to run with cameras! ;D
I hope your camera gives you great enjoyment and I'm sure you will share some pictures. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar, Graham great shots.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2016)

Graham, now you have told me so I have no excuse, thank you. I'm very pleased with F8 800mm AF and the reach is really helpful except of course for fast moving birds where it can be a bit much. No good models have volunteered yet so I guess I'll have to pay (feed them). 

The camera is an absolute pleasure making the weight less of a focus. Shutter sound is a little harder to swallow.

Jack


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 16, 2016)

What's interesting about this golden-crowned kinglet isn't the image quality, but the circumstances. I'm accustomed to seeing them high in the trees, deep among the branches, in very poor light. They usually move too quickly to get a decent shot of any kind. In this case, I was just standing quietly on the trail in filtered light, and this guy landed below head height just a few feet from me. In the uncropped photo he covers about 1/3 of the frame horizontally. He posed nicely for several seconds, then flew across the trail and posed slightly further away for a while.

1/400 @ f/5.6, ISO 800. 70D+100-400L (v1) @ 400mm.


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 16, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> What's interesting about this golden-crowned kinglet isn't the image quality, but the circumstances. I'm accustomed to seeing them high in the trees, deep among the branches, in very poor light. They usually move too quickly to get a decent shot of any kind. In this case, I was just standing quietly on the trail in filtered light, and this guy landed below head height just a few feet from me. In the uncropped photo he covers about 1/3 of the frame horizontally. He posed nicely for several seconds, then flew across the trail and posed slightly further away for a while.
> 
> 1/400 @ f/5.6, ISO 800. 70D+100-400L (v1) @ 400mm.



That is a great stroke of luck and shot. My experience is the same with them here.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 16, 2016)

Not much going on round me of late but here are a few common UK birds, mainly Robins! :S


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2016)

Very nice series, Arthur. I especially like the 4th picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2016)

2n10 said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > What's interesting about this golden-crowned kinglet isn't the image quality, but the circumstances. I'm accustomed to seeing them high in the trees, deep among the branches, in very poor light. They usually move too quickly to get a decent shot of any kind. In this case, I was just standing quietly on the trail in filtered light, and this guy landed below head height just a few feet from me. In the uncropped photo he covers about 1/3 of the frame horizontally. He posed nicely for several seconds, then flew across the trail and posed slightly further away for a while.
> ...



Very nice and a special little shot of adrenaline I'm sure. Shots happening like this make me float on air for the day.

My recipe for greatest luck is to take a hiking stool or if possible a chair and find a good prospect location and just sit - reading, reviewing photos or whatever and more often than not there are visitors. I think they get curious! 

I had a scenario like this one time and a moose wandered right up so close my 600 mm was way too much. He looked me right in the eye and I'm sure he smiled. Now if it was a bear ...... ??

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2016)

Arthur, always nice to see even the common ones. I think your robin has the edge over ours. If I can just get a half sunny day (ISO 12800 is not my cup of tea) I hope to have some of my common ones to post too (the heavy snow has brought them out in droves to the places I scatter seed).

Jack


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks Click/Jack, the weather here is on the turn, nothing like what you have Jack, we are only a few weeks into autumn and I am missing the summer already, not that I don't like the seasons changing, last few days have been very mixed weather/light, ISO12800 is a good indication of poor light and I bet your keen to get out Jack.


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 16, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great stroke of luck and shot. My experience is the same with them here.
> ...



I've seen this mentioned before, and I plan to try it when I have the time. Thanks.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2016)

Orangutan, you hit it on the head - time. When I _make_ the time I find that is really quality time, just peacefully sitting in nature and contemplating whatever - blessings of life and reasons to be thankful. 

The bird is the ice cream on the pie. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 18, 2016)

My friends are back . This young lady was the first. ISO 8000 though, 400 DO II X 2 III Please, some sunshine soon. 

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> My friends are back . This young lady was the first. ISO 8000 though, 400 DO II X 2 III Please, some sunshine soon.
> 
> Jack



How much have you cropped that, Jack? ISO 8000 and still able to see the feather detail on the flank is quite something


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
An excellent shot, I hope this helps you feel happier about the function of your camera, it looks OK to me. Have you done some AFMA? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> My friends are back . This young lady was the first. ISO 8000 though, 400 DO II X 2 III Please, some sunshine soon.
> 
> Jack


----------



## auditom (Oct 18, 2016)

Boreal Owl with 1DXII, EF 200 2,8L @ f3,2 8000 ISO. What a Combo


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2016)

auditom said:


> Boreal Owl with 1DXII, EF 200 2,8L @ f3,2 8000 ISO. What a Combo




I really like this picture.  Nicely done, auditom.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks guys.

I did some AFMA in the most undesirable conditions but probably am close at -8, so that has helped. My observation is that front focus is more easily detected, at least in bird shots.

It's about 3/4 of the frame, but I boosted sharpness to 4 where I have always used 3 in the past.

It's only been recently that I've fully realized how good the IQ of the 6D has been and how much latitude it gives for exposure adjustment. I always cropped a lot, seldom filling the frame and thus never went higher than ISO 1250. It seems to me that most cameras give very good results if not cropping and now with the 1DX II I'll go higher but my hopes are pinned on 800mm reducing my need for cropping.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 20, 2016)

Bald Eagle (as if you hadn't guessed)

Canon 7D2 with 100-400Mkii. Uncropped


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 21, 2016)

Awesome shot mikehit, love the rain.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 21, 2016)

Took a small break in the late sun today to fool with the 1DX II.

Junco 1/1000 F9 ISO 1600 400 DO II X2 III Roughly 1/4 of the frame.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice one, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 21, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice one, Jack.



Hey Click, thanks. 6" of snow pretty well gone today as you can see by the smile on his face!  You may even have noticed ....... blue sky.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 21, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Awesome shot mikehit, love the rain.



Thank you Click


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 21, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Took a small break in the late sun today to fool with the 1DX II.
> 
> Junco 1/1000 F9 ISO 1600 400 DO II X2 III Roughly 1/4 of the frame.
> 
> Jack



ISO 1600, 2xtc and quarter of the frame....? Jeez, Jack you don't believe in making it easy, do you?
I guess you are happy you got the 1Dx2, the ;D

Nice shot as well with the bird in just the right pose.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Took a small break in the late sun today to fool with the 1DX II.
> 
> Junco 1/1000 F9 ISO 1600 400 DO II X2 III Roughly 1/4 of the frame.
> 
> Jack



Jack
Congrats on your first shots "in anger"! How did you process the image? I am using RAW in DPP with generally fine picture settings for sharpening of 4,1,1 and for noise reduction 4,4. I'll go back to DxO probably when they upgrade it to take the 5DIV. I find DPP sharper but noisier. It doesn't look any noisier than your image though. How fast did the 800m focus when switching from close up to far distance?
Alan

ps, what's the noise like compared with your 6D?


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 21, 2016)

ISO1600 Phh.. lol

Here is a quick mess about in the garden, ISO5000, 1/1600, f/5.6, 700mm (500/4 1.4x) very quick LR edit.
Near 1:1 crop!




Love these little Nuthatch, aggressive little fellows!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2016)

Mike
I love nuthatches too. Here is one I took earlier in the year at 400mm with the 100-400mm II and 7DII (that lens and camera are a cracking combination).


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2016)

Snipe taken at 800mm (400mm DO II x 2) with the 5DIV. Far away, but 800 brings it closer.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2016)

Alan and others that are interested, I'm playing around in DPP trying to see what gives the best results, so here is a shot from an hour ago with the details. It is almost uncropped with 1DX II 400 DO II X2 III. AF servo, spot focus (exposure linked) with 8 pt expansion was on his head, ISO 3200 F8 1/1000 Standard style, hand held

DPP - Exp + 1/3, pulled back 1/3, Lighting opt std., shadow +1, Unsharp mask str. 3, F 8, Thr 3 (lower and noise rises). No noise reduction, Lens optimizer - 65. That's about it.

I'm surprised at how good my 6D has been for IQ with 300 X2 and presently don't know if I'm at that level with 400 X2 but it's pretty close. AF is really fast and I love the illuminated focus points.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Oct 22, 2016)

Jack,
Great photo!
I like.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> Great photo!
> I like.
> -r



Riley, I was hoping by now you'd be posting some of these guys! Strangely, this summer they disappeared. The weather has warmed and once again the planter is interfering with my shooting. If it stays warm maybe this week I'll finish it. Then I plan to post a photo in landscapes. 

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 22, 2016)

Fantastic photo, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks, Ryananthony. If you lived here you'd know it's pretty ho hum since they come to visit and I don't even have to chase after them. They are relatively tame (almost like the Downy) and large so not too challenging. My plan is to start to try for some BIF of them with 800. 

I guess each of us has some bird that others don't. I seldom see a hawk around here, for example.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2016)

@ Arthur, Alan and Jack

Beautiful pictures guys. Well done.


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks, Ryananthony. If you lived here you'd know it's pretty ho hum since they come to visit and I don't even have to chase after them. They are relatively tame (almost like the Downy) and large so not too challenging. My plan is to start to try for some BIF of them with 800.
> 
> I guess each of us has some bird that others don't. I seldom see a hawk around here, for example.
> 
> Jack



I still have not seen a fox in real life ever. I dream of it.


----------



## nats1mom (Oct 22, 2016)

American Bittern. Canon EOS 5D Mark III 100-400mm f4.5-5.6L IS II USM F5.6 ISO 250 1/800s


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2016)

nats1mom, nice bittern!

Ryananthony I'd seen very few foxes and then I guess a pair decided to raise a family somewhere near me and then I got to see them almost daily. Did you see this shot?

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12203.msg607806#msg607806 - Alberta's wild dogs.

OK, better still, here in the bird thread is a fox for Ryan.  I was too far away, unfortunately.

Jack


----------



## nats1mom (Oct 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> nats1mom, nice bittern!
> 
> Ryananthony I'd seen very few foxes and then I guess a pair decided to raise a family somewhere near me and then I got to see them almost daily. Did you see this shot?
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Jack!!


----------



## Eldar (Oct 22, 2016)

A black crowned trane from the Ngorongoro crater.

5DSR, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII


----------



## auditom (Oct 22, 2016)

Common Crane, 1DXII, 200mm 2,8L @ f4,5


----------



## auditom (Oct 22, 2016)

Mallard Duck, 1DXII, 200mm 2,8L + Extender 1.4 III @ f4 ;


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2016)

Eldar, I can sure see how the extra pixels can be addictive. One quickly gravitates towards enlarging photos to look at details that may not even be evident in real life and that's what I find myself doing when it's possible. However, that's in a different realm than simply enjoying a photo at its intended size for its subject matter, composition, accuracy, sharpness etc. 

Just me thinking out loud relative to the tough choice I made on what would be my single general purpose camera. Like AlanF, another camera may eventually find its way into my wife's hands.  Or not! I am thrilled with my new camera and lens though, a real pleasure to use.

Really enjoy seeing your photos.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2016)

auditom, very nice shots. That 200 is serving you well.

Jack


----------



## auditom (Oct 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> auditom, very nice shots. That 200 is serving you well.
> 
> Jack
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2016)

auditom said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > auditom, very nice shots. That 200 is serving you well.
> ...


----------



## auditom (Oct 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> auditom said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2016)

Eldar said:


> A black crowned trane from the Ngorongoro crater.
> 
> 5DSR, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII



Another very nice shot, Eldar.


----------



## arbitrage (Oct 22, 2016)

Long-tailed sylph from Ecuador...
Canon 1DX, 300 f/2.8 IS II +1.4TCIII


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2016)

Beautiful bird. Well done, arbitrage.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Took a small break in the late sun today to fool with the 1DX II.
> ...



Probably better posted in another thread but I'm guessing all viewers in this thread would be interested in how DPP handles noise and sharpening so here is a shot from my 6D greatly enlarged, ISO 5000, no NR, showing how important threshold is when applying masked sharpening. I took the extreme sharpening of 10 to illustrate. I use #3 for strength and find that threshold #3+,- is where noise really is affected significantly.

Jack


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 22, 2016)

Great pictures, love the sylph!


----------



## Eldar (Oct 22, 2016)

Madame Heron, with her twins, sharing the same hairdo 

They have chosen a rather hostile material for a nest. The spikes on these acacia trees are like needles. If you step on one, they go right through your shoe sole. 

1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2016)

Very nice shot, Eldar.


----------



## nats1mom (Oct 23, 2016)

Red-tailed Hawk (Arizona).


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 23, 2016)

The Vulture Tree
Mala Mala, South Africa, waning golden light and approaching nightfall.
The birds were awaiting departure of hyenas so they could get their turn at a giraffe carcass.


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 23, 2016)

Thank you Jack! One day ill be so lucky.

Here are a few photos from today with my newly acquired 1dx.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Eldar.



Real sweet.

All I could find on my little walk today was a Downy but he posed nicely. 1DXII 400 DO II X2 III 1/1000 F8 ISO 3200

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Thank you Jack! One day ill be so lucky.
> 
> Here are a few photos from today with my newly acquired 1dx.



Fun and good shots, congrats.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 23, 2016)

Jack
Nice one of the Downy. Are you going up to ISO 3200 so you get 1/1000s with the 800mm? Or, is the 1DX II so quiet you don't worry about the noise? I am probably too conservative with ISO.


----------



## TheJock (Oct 23, 2016)

I would like to ask a quick question to all the regulars on this thread as I have come to love your work and your experiences with different kit.

I’m having a dilemma, my V1 100-400L doesn’t seem to be as sharp at the long distances I regularly shoot at, along with the atmospheric conditions of living in the desert, and I am contemplating selling and replacing it with the hope of sharper images when cropped in post, or better still; with the subject filling more of the frame.

The expected local sale price for my current 100-400L would be 3,900 Dirhams (UAE Money), if also sell my 70D with the 100-400L, combined expected sale price of 5,900 Dirhams

Option 1 is to save for a long time then splurge on a used 500L f4 version 1 from B&H, I already have a 1.4xIII so I would have the reach then. Cost 19,500 Dirhams 
Option 2 is to buy a 100-400L II, cost 6,800 Dirhams in the hope that it works better and plays better with my 1.4xIII
Option 3 is to buy a 7DII and 100-400L II, cost 11,000 Dirhams, but will obviously give more reach with the crop, and maybe the 1.4xIII
Option 4 is to sell the 100-400L and buy one of the 150-600 lenses that are available

I would love to know what anyone thinks cause I’ve been annoyed with the long range performance for a long time now, and I’ve over thought the whole process, help please!! :'(


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi Stewart,

I would go with the 500f4L. I personally use a 500 f4L II and a 600 f4L II for my birds pictures.

Cheers

Click


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Here are a few photos from today with my newly acquired 1dx.



Very nice series. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 23, 2016)

A few recent shots. I believe the first is a Lincoln's Sparrow, and the other two are Marsh Wrens, but corrections are appreciated. 

70D + 100-400L(v1)


----------



## candyman (Oct 23, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> I would like to ask a quick question to all the regulars on this thread as I have come to love your work and your experiences with different kit.
> 
> I’m having a dilemma, my V1 100-400L doesn’t seem to be as sharp at the long distances I regularly shoot at, along with the atmospheric conditions of living in the desert, and I am contemplating selling and replacing it with the hope of sharper images when cropped in post, or better still; with the subject filling more of the frame.
> 
> ...




Hello Stewart,


It took me some time to decide (over a 300 f/2.8II or a 400 DO f/4 II or the 500 f/4 II)
I am saving up for the 500 f/4 II. Now I know that it is possible to handhold this lens. But I will mainly use it when taking photos from a hidingplace or car.
For hiking I bought the 100-400II. It is really, really a great lens. The IQ is fantastic. I use it with the 1.4xIII as well. Got the whole thing calibrated and works great. I used it with the 7D MKII as well. That is a great combination. The great thing of the 100-400 II is also the minimal focus distance.
So if you are out in the field a lot, I would suggest the 100-400II - maybe coupled with the 7D MKII


----------



## monkey44 (Oct 23, 2016)

X2 for the 7D2 and 100-400 v2 -- that is truly an excellent combination. The versatility in the 100-400 v2 can't be beat ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Jack
> Nice one of the Downy. Are you going up to ISO 3200 so you get 1/1000s with the 800mm? Or, is the 1DX II so quiet you don't worry about the noise? I am probably too conservative with ISO.



Alan, I wish I could be lower but as soon as I hit any shade I'm out there. My perception so far is that with the 800 I need the higher shutter for sharpness. I'm now shooting M with auto ISO and might also go a little higher on F stop for more DOF. I'm thrilled we three encouraged each other to get that lens.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi Stewart. 
I have recently bought the 100-400 II, it plays extremely well with the 1.4xIII. I gave up on the Σ150-500mm as it was doing a lot of hunting, I don't know how the 150-600 versions fare for that. 
I'm curious as to why you are talking about selling the 70D and getting the 7DII, my understanding is that it is an extremely competent camera, and this seems like pretty much a sideways move with a few exceptions, where are you finding it let's you down? This is not to say the 7DII isn't a fantastic camera to use when you have one! 

Edit, ok I just worked out the main reason for the 7DII, f8 autofocus. :

Cheers, Graham. 



Stewart K said:


> I would like to ask a quick question to all the regulars on this thread as I have come to love your work and your experiences with different kit.
> 
> I’m having a dilemma, my V1 100-400L doesn’t seem to be as sharp at the long distances I regularly shoot at, along with the atmospheric conditions of living in the desert, and I am contemplating selling and replacing it with the hope of sharper images when cropped in post, or better still; with the subject filling more of the frame.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

Stewart K, my daughter is wanting to step up to get closer to her dad but can't afford the really expensive gear. From my extensive reading and watching relating to precisely your situation I think I'd recommend a used 7D2 and the new 100-400 but there appears to be some 7D2's that don't measure up so diligence is in order on that front. I've noticed the odd 7D2 selling for a pretty decent price used. 

I had been ever so close to buying a used 500 II but abandoned that idea based on my desire to stay as portable as possible, but I'm retired and not interested in laboring on hikes more than I have with 300 2.8 II X2 III. My new situation is about the same weight and it's a challenge.

My opinion based on my situation of hiking and sitting waiting for birds is that there is a threshold beyond which the cropping drops dramatically. I certainly have been thrilled with now having 800 but F8 is working directly against me for achieving lower ISOs so I have not gained cropping ability by remaining full frame (noise is a cropping issue that is not easily dealt with). The 500 would be nice for reach but do you like portability?

CPW saved me a bundle on my recent new camera and lens purchases.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
There are so many nice shots posted here recently that I need to say well done to all who have posted, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

Stewart, Grant A has some insights relative to the 7D2 and 100-400:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnFT0e1VQUejOYGO9JBuwsw

Glen B is a fan of the 7D2 as well:

http://www.glennbartley.com/Canon7DmarkIISetupReviewandSettings.html

Jack


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 23, 2016)

Had five mins out today, snapped this little fellow, wish I had more time, light has been poor each time I've been out 




ISO500 f5.6 1/1250 700mm 1:1 crop / max 2048pix


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, Arthur.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 23, 2016)

Arthur,
Very nice.
-r



arthurbikemad said:


> Had five mins out today, snapped this little fellow, wish I had more time, light has been poor each time I've been out
> 
> 
> ISO500 f5.6 1/1250 700mm 1:1 crop / max 2048pix


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 23, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, Arthur.



Cheers Click & lion rock, things are cooling down here in the UK, birds are stuffing nuts and bugs before the real cold sets in :S


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely. Nicely done, Arthur.
> ...



Exactly what's going on here. All my trees that are3 normally loaded with berries have almost nothing so it's going to be tough this winter. Nice shot.

Jack


----------



## TheJock (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I really appreciate it.
still undecided, I really would love the big white (who wouldn't) but for that money I could actually buy a new 7DII, a new 100-400L II AND a new 150-600 sport, not that's a lot of kit for the same money! I'm sure you'll all agree that is a hard pill to swallow


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Cheers Jack, think the UK winter is noting like yours, our -3 will prob be your -30, the say the UK is going to have a cold one, you see -6/-8 sometimes I guess, but food for birds will be hard to find, I've spent a 100+ on bird food so I get my shots and they get paid


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 23, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, I really appreciate it.
> still undecided, I really would love the big white (who wouldn't) but for that money I could actually buy a new 7DII, a new 100-400L II AND a new 150-600 sport, not that's a lot of kit for the same money! I'm sure you'll all agree that is a hard pill to swallow



It is tough. For me, right now, I find the hand holdable of the Sigma 150-600C to be huge. The image quality is great, but 600mm is not enough often. I would love a 600/4 version one (the most I see myself being able to afford) But right now, I don't have much interest in bringing a Gimbal with me everywhere I go. Plus all that weight. Im sure things will change, but for now I think the Sigma 150-600C is my best option. Perhaps, In the future I can jump on the 400DOii train that a few on the forum have jumped onto.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 23, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, I really appreciate it.
> still undecided, I really would love the big white (who wouldn't) but for that money I could actually buy a new 7DII, a new 100-400L II AND a new 150-600 sport, not that's a lot of kit for the same money! I'm sure you'll all agree that is a hard pill to swallow



For what its worth, there are several people over on birdphotographers.net who have the 500f4 Mk II and quite happily use the 100-400 Mk II as a walkaround option when they want to go light. 
The 100-400MkII is a significant improvement IMO, much more so than reviews would have you believe. Image IQ may not be much better but there is something about the rendering that makes it appear sharper and apparently the MkII white lenses have improved coatings that reduce reflections which helps improve contrast and saturation. The AF mechanism (manufacturing as well as software) is also improved and the IS is 2-3 stops better. 

On the original 7D I think you will see an improvement over the MkI lens, add the mkII lens with the 7D2 and it goes up a gear or two. 

Yes, I would love the 5D4 as well, but I would probably use it on a tripod most of the time so for the cost of a new 500 f4 Mkii I would seriously consider a second hand 500 MkI+tripod, 7D2, 100-400 MkII and 1.4 tc Mk III. Serious photography I pack the 500f4 and tripod in the car, walkaround I grab the 100-400. 

I am not sure I see the point in having a Canon 100-400 alongside a Sigma 150-600. You would only ever carry one with you so why not own just the one?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Jack
> ...


Jack, I love that lens. At 400mm, it's not significantly better than the 100-400mm II or my Sigma. But, put the 1.4xTC or the 2xTC and it moves into a different league. With the 5DIV, I tend to use it as a 560/5.6 as a walk around. But, in a hide I use it more at 800.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Arthur. 
Very nice shot, great detail and a nice pose, poor light? 1/1250, f5.6, ISO 500 don't seem that bad to me? 

Cheers, Graham. 



arthurbikemad said:


> Had five mins out today, snapped this little fellow, wish I had more time, light has been poor each time I've been out
> 
> ISO500 f5.6 1/1250 700mm 1:1 crop / max 2048pix


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Stewart. 
We all like the thought of a big white, but the weight is something to think seriously about. Have a look here, scroll down a bit for a table of lens weights. 
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-400mm-f-2.8-L-IS-USM-Lens-Review.aspx
Then make up the weight of the lens you are looking at and see how long you can hold it up! More than 4 bags of sugar in the UK! 
The 100-400 II is 3.62lb by comparison, add the 1.4xIII to the mix at 1/2lb. and you are still under half the weight. 
As for buying the Sigma and the 100-400, with the 100-400 II plus 1.4xIII you are a nominal 40mm short with what looks to me like a marginally better image quality, have a look here 
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=972&Camera=963&Sample=0&FLI=5&API=2&LensComp=978&CameraComp=963&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=7&APIComp=2
The only plus I see to the Sigma is not being limited to the 1 with 4 helper AF points and having been using the single centre point with this lens combo I don't think it is too much of a problem. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Stewart K said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, I really appreciate it.
> still undecided, I really would love the big white (who wouldn't) but for that money I could actually buy a new 7DII, a new 100-400L II AND a new 150-600 sport, not that's a lot of kit for the same money! I'm sure you'll all agree that is a hard pill to swallow


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 24, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Arthur.
> Very nice shot, great detail and a nice pose, poor light? 1/1250, f5.6, ISO 500 don't seem that bad to me?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Yes sorry Graham, by poor light I should have said mostly cloudy, and then some sun


----------



## Ardan (Oct 24, 2016)

Taken lying flat on the belly

5diii + 100-400 Lii + 1.4x iii @ 560mm, 1/800s, f8, iso250


Great crested grebe on waves with multiple reflections by Kris Van den Abeele, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice shot, Ardan.


----------



## dmrrsn1 (Oct 24, 2016)

A couple shots from this weekend.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 24, 2016)

dmrrsn1 said:


> A couple shots from this weekend.



I see from the exif that you have number 30 of the 400mm DO II. Did you get it very early on?


----------



## dmrrsn1 (Oct 24, 2016)

I just received it last month from adorama


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Ardan.



+1 like the low angle and water.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2016)

AlanF said:


> dmrrsn1 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple shots from this weekend.
> ...



How do you view the EXIF - properties doesn't do it.

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > dmrrsn1 said:
> ...




On Mac, you can download the image, then open up the preview in finder -> tools -> show inspector -> Exif.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
This solution is device agnostic, open the picture, copy the URL, (e.g. for the exif on dmrrsn1's image to check lens serial copy this URL http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=1280.0;attach=159803;image ) open this page http://regex.info/exif.cgi and paste the URL in to the box then click the "view image at URL" button and more info than you ever wanted to know about an image will appear as if from nowhere! 
I don't think it will work on images that do not open a new page, like some posted here which only expand slightly on the forum page, but I'm not sure! Someone here probably knows how to do that too! 

Hope this helps. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > dmrrsn1 said:
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 25, 2016)

I guess it's thanks and no thanks, I think I'll skip it considering the bother. I thought it used to be simpler than that?? It's nice when folk include the basic information in their text. Often ISO is of interest.

I was thinking recently that I used to consider a little noise kind of artsy, that is before reading/observing so much here on CR. I have to say that it's easy to become fixated on minutia. It reminds me of times my mother was listing to great music on a little stereo and I'd comment about the poor quality and she'd just say it was lovely to her.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Alan. 
After you mentioned this I thought I would have a look at my 100-400 II lens which led me to this site, 
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx
Looking at their info it looks like this 4250000030 might just mean built June 2016, batch 5 (or maybe some other meaning) lens no.30 of all lenses that month. 
My lens 100-400 II 3910003466 looks like it was built March 2016, batch 1, lens no. 3466 that month. 
Of course all this relies on the originating website information being accurate. 

Cheers, Graham. 



 AlanF said:


> dmrrsn1 said:
> 
> 
> > A couple shots from this weekend.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 25, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> After you mentioned this I thought I would have a look at my 100-400 II lens which led me to this site,
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx
> Looking at their info it looks like this 4250000030 might just mean built June 2016, batch 5 (or maybe some other meaning) lens no.30 of all lenses that month.
> ...



Interesting to decode such information.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 26, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> After you mentioned this I thought I would have a look at my 100-400 II lens which led me to this site,
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx
> Looking at their info it looks like this 4250000030 might just mean built June 2016, batch 5 (or maybe some other meaning) lens no.30 of all lenses that month.
> ...



Thanks for the heads up Graham. I hadn't come across that page before. The year numbering squares with all my lens purchase dates. So, it looks like a few of us have bought 400mm DO IIs made in a batch in June 2016, which is a relief as I had thought mine had been gathering dust on shelf, unsold for a year or two.


----------



## Cog (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 29, 2016)

Very nice Cog!


----------



## candyman (Oct 29, 2016)

Great series Cog!
Also on your flickr website.


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2016)

Lovely series, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Oct 29, 2016)

*arthurbikemad, candyman, Click*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi Cog. 
Nice series. Lovely looking birds.


----------



## LSeries (Oct 29, 2016)

A Bohemian Waxwing eating some rowanberries (7D2 + Sigma 150-600 S):


Bohemian Waxwing Eating by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 29, 2016)

Beauty. Nice shot Lseries


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2016)

LSeries said:



> A Bohemian Waxwing eating some rowanberries (7D2 + Sigma 150-600 S):



Lovely. Nicely done, LSeries.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi LSeries. 
Lovely shot, beautifully coloured bird and the berries bring a nice contrast, and the way it is taking the berry looks so delicate. 

Cheers, Graham. 



LSeries said:


> A Bohemian Waxwing eating some rowanberries (7D2 + Sigma 150-600 S):
> 
> 
> Bohemian Waxwing Eating by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Cog (Oct 30, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> Nice series. Lovely looking birds.


Thank you, Graham!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 30, 2016)

LSeries said:


> A Bohemian Waxwing eating some rowanberries (7D2 + Sigma 150-600 S):


Beautiful


----------



## AlanF (Oct 30, 2016)

This morning was foggy. I don't usually post herons as they are such easy targets, but I liked the fellow in the mist (400mm DO II + 1.4xTC + 5DIV).


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 30, 2016)

I like it. It has little enough range of tone or colour to almost be monochrome but you know it isn't. 

Mind you, the heron is so sharp in focus it looks like a composite picture.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 30, 2016)

A couple of small local birds using the 400mm DO II at 800mm. The blue tit was a tiny dot in the foliage, but the 800mm gets a decently sharp image. He looks in very good condition to survive the winter, as does this robin.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 30, 2016)

Nothing composite about the heron I took earlier today, Mike. Couldn't resist posting this one.


----------



## fish_shooter (Oct 30, 2016)

Juvenile bald eagle taken with 400 DO II on 1Dx2.


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2016)

fish_shooter said:


> Juvenile bald eagle taken with 400 DO II on 1Dx2.



Nice shot.


----------



## Cog (Oct 31, 2016)

AlanF said:


> This morning was foggy. I don't usually post herons as they are such easy targets, but I liked the fellow in the mist (400mm DO II + 1.4xTC + 5DIV).


I guess it depends on where you live. It takes me a lot of time and effort to find and get close enough to a heron. They are objects of hunting here and stay away from humans. If they notice you once they will never return to this place again on that day. I have to hide before dawn and wait for them for a few hours.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 31, 2016)

Cog said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > This morning was foggy. I don't usually post herons as they are such easy targets, but I liked the fellow in the mist (400mm DO II + 1.4xTC + 5DIV).
> ...



Exactly what I was tempted to say!! Cog do you remember Harry the Heron from Hawaii?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



I am happy to live in a country where we don't hunt wild birds and herons are protected.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2016)

Here are a few herons, doing what herons do, taken with a variety of my cameras and lenses.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2016)

Strictly Come Dancing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice Alan, they can't be hunted in Canada but they sure are shy.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Alan. I especially like the last one.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks click. Herons are fairly commonplace here but shy. I love to take photos of them with fish and other prey.


----------



## Cog (Nov 1, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Cog. 
Nice heron shots. 

Hi Jack. 
I remember Harry. Serendipidy, are you still here, how is Harry the heron?

Hi Alan, that fish looks unhappy, but the heron, he looks very happy. Nice series of shots. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
A couple of birds I found at a new location this weekend. 

Any idea what this is, the hide had an ID chart with lots of birds some of which looked like this one, but I couldn't make up my mind which one it was. 


SE0A9041_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A9005_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Is this an Egret?


SE0A9030_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A9017_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 2, 2016)

Graham
Thanks. Yours is a Black-tailed Godwit. 
Alan


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 2, 2016)

Patient Egret using its foot for bait


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 2, 2016)

ooF, Really nice overall shot.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Alan. 
Thank you for the ID. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Graham
> Thanks. Yours is a Black-tailed Godwit.
> Alan


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi ooF. 
Very nice shot, great that you can see the 'lure' under the water. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ooF Fighters said:


> Patient Egret using its foot for bait


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 2, 2016)

ooF Fighters said:


> Patient Egret using its foot for bait


Nice!


----------



## sedwards (Nov 2, 2016)

Unhappy Burger King customer


7DII2735 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## TheJock (Nov 2, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Thank you for the ID.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2016)

ooF Fighters said:


> Patient Egret using its foot for bait



Beautiful shot.  Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Is this an Egret?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Hello Graham

Yes, it is. 

Cheers


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Stewart. 
Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Stewart K said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alan.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Click. 
Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Is this an Egret?
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Stuart. 
Great shot, how do you know he was a BK customer rather than other burger chain? ;D

Cheers Graham. 



sedwards said:


> Unhappy Burger King customer
> 
> 
> 7DII2735 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 2, 2016)

On the fast food theme I give you these two gulls. There were a lot of fries on the ground before I knelt down and got into position to shoot. Quite gluttonous little fellows.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you all for the comments-
That is (at least here in So Cal) a Snowy Egret, a type of small Heron.
Shot handheld on a 7DII at f8 / iso 100 1/20th sec with a 100-400 II zoom at 188 mm center weighted metering.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 2, 2016)

Portrait of a fairly common Hooded crow - _Corvus cornix_.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> Portrait of a fairly common Hooded crow - _Corvus cornix_.



Nice shot.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 2, 2016)

Rare morph of a female Common cuckoo - _Cuculus canorus_. The reddish brown form is very rare, and yet this is the 3rd one I've seen over the years that I've been out and about chasing the feathered friends.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks, Click!


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 2, 2016)

Now, let's go ultra-rare. A lovely fellow that had me driving for a few hours to get a chance to listen to the song and watch the behaviour. It didn't disappoint at all.
Subalpine warbler - _Sylvia cantillans_


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 2, 2016)

Last one for the day. Can't categorize it as a BIF, but the first time the feet were off the ground for a young White stork - _Ciconia ciconia_. The adult was very displeased with some behaviour going on in the nest, and grabbed it over the head and lifted it up and relocated it. It's the first time I've watched anything similar going on in a nest. Not just a lucky shot of a brief happening, she/he had it dangling for up to a minute.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 2, 2016)

WOW, I'm glad she wasn't my mother!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi DominoDude. 
Lovely photos, from species through to behaviour you have some rare shots there. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
Does my grandmother hanging my mum or aunt (can't remember which) from a coat hook by their coat collar when they were being naughty count.  

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> WOW, I'm glad she wasn't my mother!
> 
> Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 3, 2016)

Belted Kingfisher - Martha's Vineyard - Have been chasing this female for a while. Sometimes persistence pays off.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2016)

IslanderMV, it usually does and for sure in this case. I tried myself and haven't had much luck with this guy.

In fact I'm determined to persist with this lady if I can ever get some sunshine because ISO 12800 just doesn't cut it. She's just landing so Alan not really a bird in fright. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Nov 3, 2016)

Jack,
Jackpot! Great shot!
-r


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2016)

IslanderMV said:


> Belted Kingfisher - Martha's Vineyard - Have been chasing this female for a while. Sometimes persistence pays off.



Nice pictures, Jeff.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks Riley, maybe soon I'll have something more worthy. Being colder they are coming more often now.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Nov 3, 2016)

Someone mentioned fast food here, and it reminded me of this:


----------



## rpt (Nov 3, 2016)

Cog said:


> Someone mentioned fast food here, and it reminded me of this:


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
After all that he goes for the sauce! Heads will roll!


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2016)

;D ;D ;D This bird has good taste, french fries... with ketchup.

Very funny pictures. Well done, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 3, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> Now, let's go ultra-rare. A lovely fellow that had me driving for a few hours to get a chance to listen to the song and watch the behaviour. It didn't disappoint at all.
> Subalpine warbler - _Sylvia cantillans_



This one looked like he had flown through a hedge backwards.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 3, 2016)

Northern Flicker just hanging out with me the other morning.





1/250 : f/10 / ISO 1000 @840mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Jeff. 
A couple of lovely shots to reward your persistence. 

Cheers, Graham. 



IslanderMV said:


> Belted Kingfisher - Martha's Vineyard - Have been chasing this female for a while. Sometimes persistence pays off.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
Really nice shot, I think you might be being a bit too critical of the image, at the size that it opens when you click on the forum page it doesn't look that bad. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> IslanderMV, it usually does and for sure in this case. I tried myself and haven't had much luck with this guy.
> 
> In fact I'm determined to persist with this lady if I can ever get some sunshine because ISO 12800 just doesn't cut it. She's just landing so Alan not really a bird in fright.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2016)

ERHP, very nice. I almost always see only the yellow-shafted - still puzzles me that they group them together considering how different they look but then again they are also very similar. The yellow seems a bit more striking in the sun.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Cog. 
Very nice, you have done a great job of capturing the crow, nicely balanced with the lighter surface. I guess the sachet was shinier than the chips, shiny must be better than beige! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> Someone mentioned fast food here, and it reminded me of this:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> Really nice shot, I think you might be being a bit too critical of the image, at the size that it opens when you click on the forum page it doesn't look that bad.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Graham, as you know the standard here is pretty high and now I'm not (completely) happy with less than that but it's still a thrill to be able to relive the moment that has faded from the brain almost as soon as it's passed. Not to mention that to be able to get anything half decent at ISO 12800 is great.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Alan. 
Lovely shot and a lovely image conjured up by the description. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > Now, let's go ultra-rare. A lovely fellow that had me driving for a few hours to get a chance to listen to the song and watch the behaviour. It didn't disappoint at all.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi ERHP, Jack. 
Both lovely shots of different flickers, such lovely looking birds. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
Oh yes, I'm well aware of the standard here,  it makes me very dubious about posting shots here, I don't want to be seen to be lowering the standard! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jack.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2016)

A story from Banff, Alberta was that a crow or magpie (or maybe it was one of those "camp robbers" or whisky jacks) would fly in through the open store door and steal a licorice - a photo was in the newspaper as proof. Easy to believe considering this nutcracker was sitting beside the open window with the guy there reading a paper. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Northern Flicker just hanging out with me the other morning.
> 1/250 : f/10 / ISO 1000 @840mm



Beautiful shot. 8) Nicely done.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks, *Click*, Jack, *Graham* and AlanF!

Yeah, *Jack*, I think I would be scarred and scared for life too, if my mother did anything similar to me. By the way: Keep up the good work with your Pileated. Eager to see more of those, and as I understand it you have the proper gun for it now. 

Also, I love your Belted Kingfisher, *IslanderMV*! It looks like that little rascal is up to nothing good.

Great to see you jump onto the theme, *Cog*. Crows, Rooks, Ravens and Jackdaws are opportunistic, investigative and bloody smart (despite reaching for the sauce after the fries have been eaten). 

*AlanF*: Great shot, and you're right, it looks like it has been roughed up quite a bit. I wonder where you have such crazy environment that it looks like that? I shot mine deep inside a military shooting range, where they fire with tanks and some such - and mine was still fairly composed and curious about the surroundings.

*ERHP*: Keep 'em coming! Great to see the diversity (and sometimes resemblances) among the various peckers.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 3, 2016)

Osprey - _Pandion haliaetus_.
I think we had eye contact. I did my best not to look like a fish.
These are shot with the 400/5.6L, but at times I can shoot it with the 70-200/4L. Hoping to get a shot someday with a nice big splash while it dives for fish. So far my timing is a tad off for those.


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2016)

Very nice shots, DominoDude. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi DominoDude. 
Great shots, I really like the first one too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



DominoDude said:


> Osprey - _Pandion haliaetus_.
> I think we had eye contact. I did my best not to look like a fish.
> These are shot with the 400/5.6L, but at times I can shoot it with the 70-200/4L. Hoping to get a shot someday with a nice big splash while it dives for fish. So far my timing is a tad off for those.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 3, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi DominoDude.
> Great shots, I really like the first one too.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks, dudes!
I agree with you and Click. The angled wings make it more dynamic. The shots are taken in the same second and even with its rather slow wing movement much happens between the frames.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2016)

Today's attempt with nothing much that flies to shoot. 800mm F9 1/1000 too slow ISO 800

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
Wow, straight on shot, fabulous, I love it. I just hope he didn't land on the end and start making a hole in the lens! ;D By the way that is prop blur, it is what proves the subject is in flight and not a model on a string!  : ;D ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Today's attempt with nothing much that flies to shoot. 800mm F9 1/1000 too slow ISO 800
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Today's attempt with nothing much that flies to shoot. 800mm F9 1/1000 too slow ISO 800
> 
> Jack



I really like this picture. Well done, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks guys.

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 4, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> Rare morph of a female Common cuckoo - _Cuculus canorus_. The reddish brown form is very rare, and yet this is the 3rd one I've seen over the years that I've been out and about chasing the feathered friends.



Nice, where was the shot taken ?


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 4, 2016)

IslanderMV said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > Rare morph of a female Common cuckoo - _Cuculus canorus_. The reddish brown form is very rare, and yet this is the 3rd one I've seen over the years that I've been out and about chasing the feathered friends.
> ...


Thanks, IslanderMV!
It's taken in the southern parts of Sweden, on the countryside between Helsingborg and Ängelholm.
The other two has also been spotted within an area of 1hours driving from Helsingborg. Separate individuals, and a few years between the observations.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 4, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Today's attempt with nothing much that flies to shoot. 800mm F9 1/1000 too slow ISO 800
> 
> Jack



Jack
This looks like a "Bird in Flight"! Congratulations.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 4, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Today's attempt with nothing much that flies to shoot. 800mm F9 1/1000 too slow ISO 800
> ...



No it's a bird in fright worried that he was supposed to appear in another thread but I told him to just relax.

I hope to have more, I'll keep trying, and maybe one day I'll have something worthy of the other thread.  I'm loving 800, just wish it wasn't F8 relative to ISOs

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
I think that was definitely a worthy shot, I love it, not an angle you get to see too often. 
At least you have the best tool for f8, all the AF points plus it looks to me like it handles high ISO really nicely. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 5, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> I think that was definitely a worthy shot, I love it, not an angle you get to see too often.
> At least you have the best tool for f8, all the AF points plus it looks to me like it handles high ISO really nicely.
> 
> ...



Thanks Graham. I've been one that needs a bit of time to settle into my comfort zone for what I'm personally willing to accept as "acceptable" relative to the performance of my camera/lens as well as the characteristics of my photos, such as grain. Don't many/most of us expect miracles when we buy some expensive toy. 

I couldn't be happier with the F8 AF of the 1DX II with 400 X2. It is such a massive step up in speed compared to my 6D with 300 X2 that it eliminates the issues I had then with BIF. Issues are now with me, such as quickly swinging the lens into alignment with the bird and tracking it. The 6D has been a very good value camera for IQ and I still love it. 

I'm just not very good but support and encouragement on CR has helped me persist. 

Jack


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 5, 2016)

*Jack*, you are lot better than you fear you are. End of story!

Way too often we think we should be able to deliver better, more consistent shots. Progress is there, but sometimes we come to a temporary plateau before we take off again to new, previously unimagined, skill levels.
Learning is, at times, a slow process, and we are impatient. New gear automagically introduces a new set of variables into the mix, and our brains take that extra millisecond to process an idea that can alter the outcome.
At least this is true for me, and I refuse to acknowledge that I could be the only one with such a dilemma. 

Your woodpecker is a lovely shot. The speed of the wingtips in mid-stroke are always higher than at the top or bottom of the stroke, and also higher than close to the body. You convey the motion that the woodpecker have, and you have the head in good focus.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 5, 2016)

Well spoken! DominoDude. Agree absolutely.
-r




DominoDude said:


> *Jack*, you are lot better than you fear you are. End of story!
> 
> Way too often we think we should be able to deliver better, more consistent shots. Progress is there, but sometimes we come to a temporary plateau before we take off again to new, previously unimagined, skill levels.
> Learning is, at times, a slow process, and we are impatient. New gear automagically introduces a new set of variables into the mix, and our brains take that extra millisecond to process an idea that can alter the outcome.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 5, 2016)

OK, OK I give in. I will make no more mention of such things. I am very happy/thankful to be able to get out and shoot no matter what the outcomes!!  Thanks for the encouragements

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 5, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> I think that was definitely a worthy shot, I love it, not an angle you get to see too often.
> At least you have the best tool for f8, all the AF points plus it looks to me like it handles high ISO really nicely.
> 
> ...



Jack
Did he take off as you were taking him on the post behind? Those guys don't give you much chance if they are in mid flight.


----------



## Northbird (Nov 5, 2016)

Dark-eyed Junco. 7D MK II, 600II. 




Dark-eyed Junco (Junco hyemalis) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2016)

Northbird said:


> Dark-eyed Junco. 7D MK II, 600II.



Beautiful. Great shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Tony. 
Beautiful, the red of the twigs really has a nice contrast to the Junco, and he is in such a great pose. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Northbird said:


> Dark-eyed Junco. 7D MK II, 600II.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 5, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jack.
> ...



Alan, you are right. Pure luck with the assistance of technology!  No, I'm not that good!  Just joking. I'm now really good. 8)

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 5, 2016)

Jack
I have been trying BIF with the 400 DO II + 2xTC +5DIV. There are not many opportunities at present but 3 days ago when standing on a bridge a gull flew straight at me fairly fast and I got a series of shots in good focus. The 800 has such a narrow angle of view and the bird moves across it so rapidly that I have had to give up centre focus plus 4 surrounding squares and use the full screen. Fortunately, the 5DIV like the 1DX2 can do this at f/8. You can see I had go him by the face and front wing. I suppose it is a portrait!


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 5, 2016)

I have got the 1Dx2 (on hire) and tried it with the 100-400 +1.4 MkII Canon tc which gives an f8 lens, but I am restricted to centre point +4 points or to a multi-point focus area that is a narrow strip across the middle of the viewfinder. 
Is there something I should do to get all-point AF or is that limited to an f4 lens with 2xtc?


----------



## Northbird (Nov 6, 2016)

Click said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > Dark-eyed Junco. 7D MK II, 600II.
> ...



Thanks Click and Valve, it was fun watching this Junco feed around this tree.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 6, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> I have got the 1Dx2 (on hire) and tried it with the 100-400 +1.4 MkII Canon tc which gives an f8 lens, but I am restricted to centre point +4 points or to a multi-point focus area that is a narrow strip across the middle of the viewfinder.
> Is there something I should do to get all-point AF or is that limited to an f4 lens with 2xtc?



That lens combo puts you in "category F" with the grouping outside the center rectangle being single line type so if you've chosen an option to use only cross type then those groupings on either side of the center won't be accessible. See P 104 of manual.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 6, 2016)

Cheers Jack.


----------



## nats1mom (Nov 6, 2016)

Canon Mark III, EF100-400mm F/4.5-56L IS II USM


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 6, 2016)

nats1mom, I like this one a lot.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi nats1mom. 
Lovely shot, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



nats1mom said:


> Canon Mark III, EF100-400mm F/4.5-56L IS II USM


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2016)

nats1mom said:


> Canon Mark III, EF100-400mm F/4.5-56L IS II USM



Very nice picture, nats1mom.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 6, 2016)

Goldfinch 5DIV + 400 DO II + 2x TC, f/8 1/4000, 1/3200, iso 16000, a little earlier today.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 6, 2016)

Then, you get a great shot of a Great Tit, look at it see a ring on its right ankle. What do you do. Get a divorce lawyer.


----------



## rpt (Nov 6, 2016)

Lovely shots AlanF!


----------



## TheJock (Nov 6, 2016)

I found an Osprey sitting in a telecoms tower at the beach in Fujairah on Thursday, it was sitting high up preening and digesting it's breakfast. I lay (very uncomfortably) on the rocky beach and watched it for an hour and a half, waiting on the take off. A speedboat hauling a banana boat entered the bay and I looked at it for 3 seconds, when I looked back the bird was already in the air. 300klm's (almost) down the drain!!!!!
I hate speedboats!

70D, 100-400L, ISO 500, 1/2000, f7.1


----------



## alben (Nov 6, 2016)

Goldfinch and Bluetit


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Alan. 
Nice shots, not a bad divorce lawyer either! ;D

Hi Stewart. 
Just proves he wanted to leave an hour earlier but was waiting for you to look away!  : ;D

Hi Alben. 
Very nice shots. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## nats1mom (Nov 6, 2016)

Click said:


> nats1mom said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Mark III, EF100-400mm F/4.5-56L IS II USM
> ...



Thank you Click!


----------



## nats1mom (Nov 6, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi nats1mom.
> Lovely shot, nicely done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thank you Graham!


----------



## nats1mom (Nov 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> nats1mom, I like this one a lot.
> 
> Jack



Thank you Jack!!


----------



## David Perrin (Nov 6, 2016)

A few photo's taken with my new Canon 5D MkIV and 100-400 Mk2


----------



## tron (Nov 6, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Goldfinch 5DIV + 400 DO II + 2x TC, f/8 1/4000, 1/3200, iso 16000, a little earlier today.


Alan I prefer the first one (due to sharpness) But I saw iso 16000 and I thought: whatttttt? I have to get back my 5DIV asap. I downloaded it though to check the details (couldn't believe it) and I saw ISO 1600 

Nothing to detract from this photo but I was hoping I was seeing a super nice ISO 16000 photo ;D
OK there is always year 2025 ;D
P.S It is good that my heart is OK ;D
P.S2 In a recent trip I left the 5DIV packed since it was meant to be picked up by UPS. I used 7D2+400DOII+1.4XIII. 
The set was focusing nice and it was not too heavy but most of the birds were far away and it was not shiny. Not the best combination since I had to crop heavily (at 100% most of the time). Plus ISO was around 1600 all the time. Not the best for 7D2 at 100%. This was the first excursion with a bird interest group (not photographers). I had great fun, I shot some birds I hadn't (like a kingfisher and robin for example) but my best shots come from when I was going on a trip alone  (7D2 + 500 f/4II from the comfort of my car....  )


----------



## AlanF (Nov 6, 2016)

Tron
Twitchers and photographers don't mix. They just want to glimpse a bird 100m away, tick it off in a notebook, while we want to sneak up close. Professional guides don't like mixing the two. 
Sorry it wasn't 16000. To catch one of those goldfinches in flight is a bit of a miracle so a tad softness is not too bad.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 6, 2016)

David Perrin said:


> A few photo's taken with my new Canon 5D MkIV and 100-400 Mk2


Did you take these in the wild?


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 7, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Twitchers and photographers don't mix.



I find this is not true with my local bird group, mostly because I adjust my expectations. Sometimes I'll lag back to get a closer shot, or sneak away for a minute or two. The group seems more than tolerant, and they like to see nice photos of the birds they saw. Every now and then we're able to ID a bird based solely on my photo.

I can always go off alone, but with the group I to learn more about bird behavior and interesting bird spots.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi David. 
Lovely portraits of great subjects. 

Cheers, Graham. 



David Perrin said:


> A few photo's taken with my new Canon 5D MkIV and 100-400 Mk2


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2016)

David Perrin said:


> A few photo's taken with my new Canon 5D MkIV and 100-400 Mk2



Very nice shots, David.


----------



## tron (Nov 7, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Tron
> Twitchers and photographers don't mix. They just want to glimpse a bird 100m away, tick it off in a notebook, while we want to sneak up close. Professional guides don't like mixing the two.
> Sorry it wasn't 16000. To catch one of those goldfinches in flight is a bit of a miracle so a tad softness is not too bad.


I didn't say it was bad or not a success. I would like to have photographed half as many birds as you  I just like sharpness. And I have something similar only worse (smaller, hugely smaller): A flying kingfisher coming straight to me. But as I said it was so far away so tiny that sharpness was irrelevant! 

Now as per the excursion it was not bad in the sense of meeting other people and learning a few birds. Also I wouldn't decide to go there (= needed a push). I saw the place and then I can visit it by myself. To their defence most of the birds were so far away so I wouldn't accomplish much more (apart from the last place, if we were earlier in day) and the same birds passed I would have photographed them with less than 6400 iso.
Here is as the whole frame looked like.
EDIT: On the positive side I shot some nice butterfly and landscape shots...


----------



## rpt (Nov 7, 2016)

Where did you shoot these flamingos tron? I am planning a birding trip in the following week and hope to shoot them amongst other water birds.


----------



## TheJock (Nov 7, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Nice shots, not a bad divorce lawyer either! ;D
> 
> Hi Stewart.
> ...


Thanks Graham, it was still a pleasure to spend some time with her before she took off, would have been nice to grab that take off shot right enough :'(
How are you getting on with the new 100-400????


----------



## tron (Nov 7, 2016)

rpt said:


> Where did you shoot these flamingos tron? I am planning a birding trip in the following week and hope to shoot them amongst other water birds.



https://www.google.gr/maps/place/38%C2%B020'28.0%22N+21%C2%B025'28.3%22E/@38.341111,21.4223473,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d38.341111!4d21.424536

plus minus a few meters...


----------



## AlanF (Nov 7, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Twitchers and photographers don't mix.
> ...



They don't mix in the sense that they have different requirements and bird tours and bird guides do not like mixing the two groups on a tour. Going out with bird watchers can, of course, be informative, and there are people who like both bird spotting and listening. But, if your prime interest is photography, then you want to get good photos. There are also photographers who are an absolute pain, who occupy hides, their large tripods taking up 3 seats, and sit their all day preventing others from watching.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 7, 2016)

tron said:


> I didn't say it was bad or not a success. I would like to have photographed half as many birds as you  I just like sharpness. And I have something similar only worse (smaller, hugely smaller): A flying kingfisher coming straight to me. But as I said it was so far away so tiny that sharpness was irrelevant!



You would never capture a kingfisher coming towards you unless it was by sheer luck or having a specialised set up as they go like a rocket. You just see a flash of blue as they go past. Most of the photos you see of them in flight is just after they have left a perch. I got some sharp shots a few years ago when I was photographing one in the distance on a perch and I saw it prepare to fly. I was using a 7D at high speed continuous and a 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC. By good luck, he flew perpendicular to me and I got two sharp shots about 100ms apart, at 1/4000s and 1/5000s, iso 1600. These shots are the full frame,


----------



## tron (Nov 7, 2016)

AlanF said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say it was bad or not a success. I would like to have photographed half as many birds as you  I just like sharpness. And I have something similar only worse (smaller, hugely smaller): A flying kingfisher coming straight to me. But as I said it was so far away so tiny that sharpness was irrelevant!
> ...


They are awesome! Mine is much much smaller in frame. It looks like than only after cropping to 1920X1280! So you can imagine how far it was, hence the flight towards me for a couple of seconds... So yes it was by sheer luck!


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 7, 2016)

Yup. I've got so many shots of the little blighters on the very edge of the frame but that was after days of trying because they had nested in an easily observed place so there was a lot of traffic that year.


----------



## tron (Nov 7, 2016)

As I said far away...

(These were photoshop screenshots at 66%)

OK I got better (closer) kingfishers but this was the only flying...


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Stewart. 
I'm really enjoying getting out and shooting with the 100-400, so far for wildlife it usually has a 1.4x on it but that is due to the limitations of locations and / or my ability to get closer, all part of the compromises we make for multiple interests. I can't wait to get back to Goodwood to try some motorsport with it where I anticipate it will be bare 100-400 for the most part. 
We went looking to see a Kingfisher on Sunday, one of our party, (we started as three and grew to 5 as more photographers turned up) saw it, and reported the blue blur. I hope to catch it perched as apparently it is often there. 
I did get some shots which are headed here as soon as I have processed them. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Stewart K said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alan.
> ...


----------



## Adrianf (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi guys,
I've never posted here before but I'd just like to show you my Kingfisher effort (7D2, 500mm F4 L, Sigma 1.4X). I was amazed with the way I could extract something from the darkness from the 7D2 raw file. It was taken on a dismal day at ISO400. I've attached a "before" shot too for reference.



Kingfisher by Adrian Foster, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2016)

Beautiful shot. 8) Well done, Adrian.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Adrian. 
Very nice shot. Well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Adrianf said:


> Hi guys,
> I've never posted here before but I'd just like to show you my Kingfisher effort (7D2, 500mm F4 L, Sigma 1.4X). I was amazed with the way I could extract something from the darkness from the 7D2 raw file. It was taken on a dismal day at ISO400. I've attached a "before" shot too for reference.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice shot, Adrian.
I think the 7D2 gets a lot of unwarranted bad press regards its noise performance.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 7, 2016)

She is a beauty, *Adrianf*! Well done with the female Kingfisher, and keep posting gems like that.


----------



## nats1mom (Nov 8, 2016)

Black Phoebe: Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM Canon EOS 5D Mark III


----------



## ISO64 (Nov 8, 2016)

Yet another kingfisher in flight...
And yes, kingfishers are fast flyers. This one popped out in front of us, some 40 m ahead, skimming just above the tree tops. AI Servo worked nicely, helped by clear blue skies and not distracted by sparsely seen branches, but it was not easy to keep tracking the bird. 7D2 has BFB as custom focus function, set to all focus points.

Canon 7DMkII, 400/5.6 lens at 5.6, 1/2000s, +1 1/3 EV, handheld. 1:1 crop from just about centre, minor colour corrections and sharpening.


----------



## rpt (Nov 8, 2016)

tron said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you shoot these flamingos tron? I am planning a birding trip in the following week and hope to shoot them amongst other water birds.
> ...


Ah! Thanks.

Hopefully some of their kind has migrated my way.


----------



## alben (Nov 8, 2016)

Great shot, I have tried for some time to get images of these brilliant birds  came within 2 metres of one perched looking over the river recently, gone before I could even get my camera up to eye level. Have since seen them the flying at speed in the same area, maybe I need a hide and patience.
Alan


----------



## David Perrin (Nov 8, 2016)

AlanF said:


> David Perrin said:
> 
> 
> > A few photo's taken with my new Canon 5D MkIV and 100-400 Mk2
> ...



No, these were taken at a bird sanctuary in the UK. I must say that they all look a bit fierce to me, enough to keep me at a healthy distance,


----------



## David Perrin (Nov 8, 2016)

Click said:


> David Perrin said:
> 
> 
> > A few photo's taken with my new Canon 5D MkIV and 100-400 Mk2
> ...


Thanks Click, very much appreciated.
David


----------



## David Perrin (Nov 8, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi David.
> Lovely portraits of great subjects.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham much appreciated.

Regards David


----------



## AlanF (Nov 8, 2016)

David Perrin said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > David Perrin said:
> ...


Where in the UK?


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 9, 2016)

David Perrin said:


> A few photo's taken with my new Canon 5D MkIV and 100-400 Mk2



Lovely captures!


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 9, 2016)

Hopefully I haven't posted this Eurasian siskin - _Spinus spinus_ - before. An old shot I found on my hard drive.
Sometimes I don't process all shots taken after being out. It makes for a few pleasant surprises when revisiting those folders later on.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 9, 2016)

Pleasant surprise indeed, happens to me too. Yesterday, but again at ISO 8000 so not the greatest but I like the pose. Wish there was more variety around here! 

Jack


----------



## tron (Nov 9, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Pleasant surprise indeed, happens to me too. Yesterday, but again at ISO 8000 so not the greatest but I like the pose. Wish there was more variety around here!
> 
> Jack


The bird is fantastic. ISO whaaaat? Photo is very good. Did you shot it at 800mm ?


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 9, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Pleasant surprise indeed, happens to me too. Yesterday, but again at ISO 8000 so not the greatest but I like the pose. Wish there was more variety around here!
> 
> Jack


I envy your pileated (and the clarity at ISO 8000 from the 1Dx MkII), Jack. They are a lot funkier than our woodpeckers. I think most of that is due to what we see regularly loses some of its attraction.
At this time of year what we have most are common sparrows, gulls, crows and ducks, so variety is nowhere as fancy as in May-August.

I'm lucky for living in an area that is frequented by so many species in the spring and summer. The southwest corner is one of the main entry/exit points for migrating birds and if I go there I could probably check another 100-200 species off my list.
If I could afford a proper birding book and a spotting scope, I should be able to ID more of what I encounter, but currently I have to make do with what I have. I've got 154 species identified and I'm far from getting into the famous "club 400".


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice one, Jack. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks guys. 

As you know this guy and his gal or sister or whomever visits me most days and I often don't bother since I have so many technically good shots of them but I'm always trying to understand how I might improve in other ways. So, now with the 1DX II and 400 X2 which will continue to be my bird combo almost exclusively, I have some more possibilities without having to be so close, and it helps. 

I could scheme how to be closer and use the 300 lens but it's stored away for now anyway, until I decide if I should sell it. Less cropping means higher ISOs are feasible but still not desirable. These guys come almost always near sunset and hence the 8000 ISO.

There has to be a way we can swap birds - yes there is, it's called migration .... but some birds refuse to cooperate! 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice one Jack. What settings did you use for noise suppression?


----------



## David Perrin (Nov 10, 2016)

AlanF said:


> David Perrin said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Hi Alan

They were taken at The Suffolk Owl Sanctuary. They have a number of owls, eagles hawks etc. Well worth the visit.
David


----------



## David Perrin (Nov 10, 2016)

Here are a few more. All taken with the Canon 5D MK IV & 100-400 Mk2


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2016)

David Perrin said:


> Here are a few more. All taken with the Canon 5D MK IV & 100-400 Mk2



Nice shots. I especially like the second one.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 10, 2016)

David Perrin said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > David Perrin said:
> ...



Thanks, we are in Cambridge and I think it is on the route to Minsmere. We are members of the Suffolk Wildlife Trust.


----------



## auditom (Nov 10, 2016)

Kestrel @ Wisentgehege Springe, Germany. 1DXII EF 200 2,8L + Ext.1.4 III @ f8 ISO 800


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 10, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Nice one Jack. What settings did you use for noise suppression?



Alan, I've been using zero and then the free NIK software to select the colors of noise suppression and selectively applied it, as little as my eye accepts.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
Excellent pose, great shot, nice detail, ISO blah blah blah!  :-X ;D 
Perhaps you should put some wheels on that shed, call it a mobile home and head south for a holiday with a greater choice of birds to photograph! 8) 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Pleasant surprise indeed, happens to me too. Yesterday, but again at ISO 8000 so not the greatest but I like the pose. Wish there was more variety around here!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi David. 
Very nice shots, particularly the second one, lovely. 

Cheers, Graham. 



David Perrin said:


> Here are a few more. All taken with the Canon 5D MK IV & 100-400 Mk2


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi auditom. 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



auditom said:


> Kestrel @ Wisentgehege Springe, Germany. 1DXII EF 200 2,8L + Ext.1.4 III @ f8 ISO 800


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 10, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> As you know this guy and his gal or sister or whomever visits me most days and I often don't bother since I have so many technically good shots of them but I'm always trying to understand how I might improve in other ways. So, now with the 1DX II and 400 X2 which will continue to be my bird combo almost exclusively, I have some more possibilities without having to be so close, and it helps.
> 
> ...



You send me the stamps and your address and I'll fix...
I only have one size of envelopes, so if you need for example an Avocet the legs might stick out a little.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 10, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> Excellent pose, great shot, nice detail, ISO blah blah blah! :-X ;D
> Perhaps you should put some wheels on that shed, call it a mobile home and head south for a holiday with a greater choice of birds to photograph! 8)
> 
> ...



Ha ha I did think of building a little rigid blind that I could pull with my compact tractor to different locations in my yard, but down south!! ;D Actually I have the small motorhome we travel in but no passport that's now needed Can. to US.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Nov 11, 2016)

Jack,
No passport?
You've to get one.
But, there are birds on western Canada. I shot some bald eagles just south of Vancouver. I'm sure you saw a lot when you were in Haida Gwaii.
But, the great red headed woodpecker is a beautiful bird to enjoy.
-r


----------



## tron (Nov 11, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys.
> ...


Maybe you can persuade it to put its wings out of the envelope so as to be the first flying envelop and not in need for post ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 11, 2016)

We've stumbled on something here!! Bird swapping. I like the idea of the wings being outside of the envelope since that would be free airmail. We know passenger pigeons have accomplished similar feats so I think it can work. I would like to order a stork in a big envelope. I'll pay for the envelope.

Alternately maybe some magnetic device that tricks your southern bird into reverse migration. I'll feed them so no worries there.

Jack


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 11, 2016)

Too much hassle getting the wings out to do an airmail fix.
*puts on god beard and a toga, and points the divine finger, reverses Earth's magnetic poles*
-There ya' go!
*puts needle into inflated ego and disappears like a fart into thin air*


----------



## Ian K (Nov 11, 2016)

Some shots from an Owl Photography visit I got as a birthday present.


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice series. I especially like the second picture. Well done, Ian.


----------



## Ian K (Nov 11, 2016)

A few more


----------



## Ian K (Nov 11, 2016)

and finally


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 11, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> Too much hassle getting the wings out to do an airmail fix.
> *puts on god beard and a toga, and points the divine finger, reverses Earth's magnetic poles*
> -There ya' go!
> *puts needle into inflated ego and disappears like a fart into thin air*



Now I know you've been smoking too much. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 11, 2016)

Love the eagles, hawks and owls! Always amazing to see these guys.

Jack


----------



## David Perrin (Nov 11, 2016)

Click said:


> David Perrin said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few more. All taken with the Canon 5D MK IV & 100-400 Mk2
> ...



Thanks Click. I agree with you re the Kestrel, I think there is something quite appealing about them, but I would not like to get too close to them, this one seemed to be eyeing up my fingers


----------



## David Perrin (Nov 11, 2016)

AlanF said:


> David Perrin said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



We were going to go up to Tichwell and at the last minute decided to give Minsmere a visit instead. Unfortunately it was blowing a gale off the North Sea and there was little there to see. As a consolation we went to the Owl Sanctuary but as it was late we only had a short time to shoot some of the birds before closing time. Will certainly visit again especially when the birds are allowed to fly.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi Ian. 
Fantastic series of shots, lovely subjects. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 12, 2016)

Nothing new so here is an unposted one from Haida Gwaii, 2015. Very typical of what was there. Interesting coloration variation, based on age.

Jack


----------



## tron (Nov 12, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> We've stumbled on something here!! Bird swapping. I like the idea of the wings being outside of the envelope since that would be free airmail. We know passenger pigeons have accomplished similar feats so I think it can work. I would like to order a stork in a big envelope. I'll pay for the envelope.
> 
> Alternately maybe some magnetic device that tricks your southern bird into reverse migration. I'll feed them so no worries there.
> 
> Jack


Sure, here is the menu:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 12, 2016)

Now you have me really wishing. Some people have it too good!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Nov 12, 2016)

Curlew, shot this morning, close enough, EF 100-400 II + 1.4x


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2016)

Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## rpt (Nov 12, 2016)

tron said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > We've stumbled on something here!! Bird swapping. I like the idea of the wings being outside of the envelope since that would be free airmail. We know passenger pigeons have accomplished similar feats so I think it can work. I would like to order a stork in a big envelope. I'll pay for the envelope.
> ...


Looks like a menu at an Indian restaurant.
[list type=decimal]
[*]Chicken curry
[*]Chicken masala
[*]Chicken Kolhapuri
[*]Chicken tanduri
[*]Chicken khima
[*]Chicken do pyaza
[/list]

Etc...

I'll take them all.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm hunger!
Let's eat!
-r

Sure, here is the menu: 
[/quote]
Looks like a menu at an Indian restaurant.
[list type=decimal]
[*]Chicken curry
[*]Chicken masala
[*]Chicken Kolhapuri
[*]Chicken tanduri
[*]Chicken khima
[*]Chicken do pyaza
[/list]

Etc...

I'll take them all. 
[/quote]


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 12, 2016)

Good to get some good humour (or humor, if you must), it helps relieve some of the drudgery of life.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 12, 2016)

I have never seen such a fat moorhen. I must invite him over for Christmas, but he looks a bit of a bruiser. 5DIV + 400 DO II.


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2016)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## rpt (Nov 12, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Good to get some good humour (or humor, if you must), it helps relieve some of the drudgery of life.
> 
> Jack


I understand. Humour is what keeps me going - I have had to live with myself all of my life.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 12, 2016)

*Ringe-necked Pheasant*

The Fish and Game folks release these birds in my area as "Recreational Opportunities " for local hunters.
I got to him before they did.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2016)

Lovely! Very good eating, but not to worry I gave that up decades ago. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2016)

Nice pictures, Jeff.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 13, 2016)

A couple from today. I have no idea what species of gull it is.


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 14, 2016)

From Ocean Shores. Taken with 1DX 150-600C


----------



## TheJock (Nov 14, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> A couple from today. I have no idea what species of gull it is.


Hi,

Lovely shots, I love the Kinglet, and I believe the Gull is a California Gull, I based this on your location (Seattle) and I hope this helps a little


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> From Ocean Shores. Taken with 1DX 150-600C



Very nice pictures. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> Lovely shots, I love the Kinglet,



+1 

Well done, Orangutan.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 14, 2016)

Click said:


> Stewart K said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely shots, I love the Kinglet,
> ...



Thank you, Stuart and click.


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2016)

Northern shoveler, yesterday afternoon. What appears to be a severe case of digital noise isn't. A combine was harvesting fairly close by. They kick up an incredible amount of grain dust. It covered the water and the ducks. In fact it made the sky seem foggy and I had some difficulty breathing for part of my daily walk around the local reservoir. I probably should have ceased and desisted.


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2016)

And again...


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> A couple from today. I have no idea what species of gull it is.



It's a ring-billed gull.


----------



## TheJock (Nov 17, 2016)

dpc said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > A couple from today. I have no idea what species of gull it is.
> ...


Thanks DPC, glad someone knows their Gulls!!
I went backwards and forwards between the California and Ring Billed, I used eBird to help me ID it and the California seemed to be the more common of the two within the Seattle area.


----------



## clbayley (Nov 17, 2016)

Chickadees are hard to get holding still...

CB


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 17, 2016)

clbayley, lovely shot of the little bird. A favorite of mine based on it's typically good behaviour - a role model if you like. 

While what you say is true, around here there are so many, literally dozens coming and going from my feeders that there is always one sitting for a few seconds. Reminds me of how hard it is for me to get a Black-crowned Night heron shot while for others it's virtually trivial. There are cases where the other side of the fence is definitely greener. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2016)

clbayley said:


> Chickadees are hard to get holding still...
> 
> CB



Very nice picture. Well done.


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 17, 2016)

clbayley said:


> Chickadees are hard to get holding still...
> 
> CB



For me it seems to vary by season, time-of-day, etc. Sometimes they won't hold still for long enough to find them in the viewfinder and focus, other times they'll pose nicely for a dozen shots. My initial guess is that they're most active when feeding. Lately I've had success with chickadees and kinglets by finding a flock that's in a feeding sweep along a trail and letting them come to me: by standing still I've been able to get some close shots of kinglets (which had previously been nearly impossible). Listen for them, and let them come to you.

Regards,

O


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 17, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> clbayley said:
> 
> 
> > Chickadees are hard to get holding still...
> ...



Good advice for many birds!

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Nov 17, 2016)

bad hair day


5D3_0652 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2016)

sedwards said:


> bad hair day



;D

Nice picture, Stuart.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 18, 2016)

It was a beautiful, bright morning and I took time off as I have to work on Sunday. The 400mm DO II really came into its own at 800mm with the 2xTC on the 5DIV. I was able to take some opportunistic shots while walking of some Stonechats - a winter female and a first-winter male. They were both small dots in the centre of the image (100 crops shown), but they are sharp enough to go in a printed album. The guy lugging an 800mm f/5.6 Nikon on a tripod couldn't take these.

I preferred using DPP, with minimal PP, rather than DxO as the noise is low and Canon DPP gives warmer colours and more detail.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 18, 2016)

And a male and female wigeon.


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2016)

Lovely. I especially like the first picture. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 19, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely. I especially like the first picture. Nicely done, Alan.



Well Alan, that's what we're after right - more reach with decent quality, and it looks like you're doing fine.

Jack


----------



## Alangeli (Nov 19, 2016)

Two and a half Pelicans with the lovely 3D effect of the Sigma 120-300mm Sports wide open


----------



## AlanF (Nov 20, 2016)

Alangeli said:


> Two and a half Pelicans with the lovely 3D effect of the Sigma 120-300mm Sports wide open


Pelicans are fun, nice shot!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 20, 2016)

jrista in the thread about the 80D sensor was emphasising the importance of the sun behind you, and there was another quote about pressing the delete key for BIB - birds in backlight. Yesterday morning, the sun was low in the sky, bright and behind me so I was able to capture a lot of detail of this far off kingfisher, which is only 750-800 pixels high, even with my 400mm DO at 800mm on the 5DIV.


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2016)

Beautiful. Well done, Alan.


----------



## tron (Nov 20, 2016)

Very nice kingfisher photo Alan...


----------



## rpt (Nov 21, 2016)

tron said:


> Very nice kingfisher photo Alan...



+1


----------



## tc202 (Nov 21, 2016)

Small but Mighty- Burrowing Owl (1200mm)







Outback Photo Adventures


----------



## sedwards (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice ! I spent the whole day in Cape Coral last wednesday and found a ton of nests but did not see 1 owl .


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 21, 2016)

Fish, fowl or foul fish?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 21, 2016)

Rather impolite for him to pose like that for you, I'd say. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2016)

tc202 said:


> Small but Mighty- Burrowing Owl (1200mm)



Nice. 


Welcome to CR.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2016)

A few more from Saturday. These were in the shade and so I had to use the lens at 400mm f/4 and ramp the iso of the 5DIV up to 2500. Blue tit, great tit, nuthatch, robin and willow or marsh tit (I can't distinguish them from this photo). (They are all on an old fallen tree stump that gets seeded by photographers. One guy had a 4DS + 800mm plus another with a 300mm).


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2016)

Lovely pictures. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## tc202 (Nov 21, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Nice ! I spent the whole day in Cape Coral last wednesday and found a ton of nests but did not see 1 owl .



Thanks! My favorite beats are not near he library


----------



## tc202 (Nov 21, 2016)

Click said:


> tc202 said:
> 
> 
> > Small but Mighty- Burrowing Owl (1200mm)
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## tc202 (Nov 21, 2016)

Black Skimmer family 






Outback Photo Adventures 
Instagram: Outback_Photo_Adventures


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2016)

tc202 said:


> Black Skimmer family



So cute.  Well done.


----------



## tron (Nov 21, 2016)

Click said:


> tc202 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Skimmer family
> ...


+1000 I agree! It is super cute


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2016)

tc202 said:


> Black Skimmer family
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks click


----------



## tc202 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks!



tron said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > tc202 said:
> ...





AlanF said:


> tc202 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Skimmer family
> ...





AlanF said:


> Thanks click





Click said:


> tc202 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Skimmer family
> ...


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 21, 2016)

tc202 - that is adorable! What a wonderfully timed shot.


----------



## tc202 (Nov 21, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> tc202 - that is adorable! What a wonderfully timed shot.



Thank you Mike!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 21, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> tc202 - that is adorable! What a wonderfully timed shot.



+1

Jack


----------



## jrista (Nov 21, 2016)

tc202 said:


> Black Skimmer family
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that's an award winner if I ever saw one! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 21, 2016)

tc202 said:


> Black Skimmer family
> ...
> Outback Photo Adventures
> Instagram: Outback_Photo_Adventures



*W o w !*
Bloody well done, tc202. You have all that it takes in one wonderful shot there. Somehow I don't think it's the lucky shot of your lifetime. I sense more will come.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> tc202 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Skimmer family
> ...



He's a pro, and a very good one. Go to his site and you will see some great stuff.


----------



## streestandtheatres (Nov 21, 2016)

After tc202's shot I think I might give up... But here's a portrait anyway...
I think the 400 5.6 still does a good job 



Kestrel , on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2016)

Finally from Saturday, I put the 2xTC back on the 400 to capture a Great Crested Grebe wrestling with about as large a fish, a perch, as he could manage. The lighting was very difficult, back lit against very bright light reflecting off the water. I got it respectable by increasing the exposure and microcontrast in RAW, using DxO, then lifting shadows in Photoshop with some further tinkering.


----------



## tron (Nov 22, 2016)

Someone is happy and someone is jealous and/or hungry?


----------



## tron (Nov 22, 2016)

Little Grebe: Serves as a pillow too ;D


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2016)

tron said:


> Little Grebe: Serves as a pillow too ;D



LOL ;D

Nice one, tron.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2016)

Great shots, guys.

Today I did a wee bit of 120p HD of a Pileated male, hand held. Not great but not bad either and it's sure tweaked my interest - really smooth slow motion.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 22, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Great shots, guys.
> 
> Today I did a wee bit of 120p HD of a Pileated male, hand held. Not great but not bad either and it's sure tweaked my interest - really smooth slow motion.
> 
> Jack



Did your thumb get in the way when you were holding the poor bird?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots, guys.
> ...



In that scenario I wouldn't have any thumb and based on his attire I'd guess he's far from poor but not presenting too well on a dreary day with snow.  1DX II 400 X2 1/800 F8 ISO 12800 Sunshine please!

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Nov 22, 2016)

Great blue heron portait
7DII , 400 F5.6
1/3200 , iso 400


7DII4940 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2016)

Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## Vern (Nov 22, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Finally from Saturday, I put the 2xTC back on the 400 to capture a Great Crested Grebe wrestling with about as large a fish, a perch, as he could manage. The lighting was very difficult, back lit against very bright light reflecting off the water. I got it respectable by increasing the exposure and microcontrast in RAW, using DxO, then lifting shadows in Photoshop with some further tinkering.



Really nice result for tough conditions. Do you ever use a fill-flash? Might have been helpful in this light.


----------



## tc202 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks Jack, Jonathan, DominoDude, Alan, and streestandtheatres! Awesome separation on your image streestandtheatres  



jrista said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...





DominoDude said:


> tc202 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Skimmer family
> ...





AlanF said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > tc202 said:
> ...





streestandtheatres said:


> After tc202's shot I think I might give up... But here's a portrait anyway...
> I think the 400 5.6 still does a good job
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhooper/


----------



## tc202 (Nov 22, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Great blue heron portait
> 7DII , 400 F5.6
> 1/3200 , iso 400
> 
> ...



Great morning (or afternoon) lighting on the Blue Heron! I love seeing all the small details in these headshots


----------



## sedwards (Nov 22, 2016)

tc202 said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > Great blue heron portait
> ...


Thanks ! That was early morning last friday at fort desoto. Wish I was there now ,I am back home in canada and its snowing


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2016)

Yes grey, snow, cold, short days and depressing, although great weather for hibernation! 

At least there is lots of hockey in the evenings.

Jack


----------



## tc202 (Nov 22, 2016)

I hope you had an awesome time at Fort De Soto (it's my favorite spot in Florida). At least the Snowy Owls are coming down now 



sedwards said:


> tc202 said:
> 
> 
> > sedwards said:
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Nov 22, 2016)

Vern said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Finally from Saturday, I put the 2xTC back on the 400 to capture a Great Crested Grebe wrestling with about as large a fish, a perch, as he could manage. The lighting was very difficult, back lit against very bright light reflecting off the water. I got it respectable by increasing the exposure and microcontrast in RAW, using DxO, then lifting shadows in Photoshop with some further tinkering.
> ...



Maybe I should try flash. Trouble is I am an opportunistic photographer, chancing on opportunities, and there usually isn't time to change bits of gear and often the birds are a fair distance away. But, I'll take flash on my next outing.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 24, 2016)

For reason the less exotic birds and ducks rarely get their moment in the sun so here's a Pied Billed Grebe posing for a moment before going back to chasing dragonflies using a somewhat different technique.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2016)

So what's the technique? 

Jack


----------



## GP.Masserano (Nov 24, 2016)

CANON EOS 6D + 100-400 MKII
CANON EOS 7D II +100-400MKII


----------



## ERHP (Nov 24, 2016)

Jack, the grebe will continue to scan until it sees a dragonfly(or better a mating pair) lite on a low branch or reed. It then submerges swimming towards the target, then pops its head out of the water just enough to look around and verify the prey is still present. Then it re-submerges and pops up on its prey with about a 60-70% success rate. Sometimes it speared the reed itself and the dragonfly(s) were able to escape. I saw it get six dragonflies in a very short time.


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, ERHP.


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2016)

GP.Masserano said:


> CANON EOS 6D + 100-400 MKII
> CANON EOS 7D II +100-400MKII



I really like the first picture. Nicely done.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 24, 2016)

Today was my first outdoor shooting with my newly acquired Zeiss 21mm.

One metal bird and one organic one


----------



## tron (Nov 24, 2016)

GP.Masserano said:


> CANON EOS 6D + 100-400 MKII
> CANON EOS 7D II +100-400MKII


I have shot very similar pictures to 2 and 3 but I am crazy about 1 and 4


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice shot, Viggo. Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Jack, the grebe will continue to scan until it sees a dragonfly(or better a mating pair) lite on a low branch or reed. It then submerges swimming towards the target, then pops its head out of the water just enough to look around and verify the prey is still present. Then it re-submerges and pops up on its prey with about a 60-70% success rate. Sometimes it speared the reed itself and the dragonfly(s) were able to escape. I saw it get six dragonflies in a very short time.



That's amazing - great shot.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2016)

Viggo, quite a shot!

Jack


----------



## Viggo (Nov 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Viggo, quite a shot!
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack! You too Click! 

I love that lens just right off the bat. Awesome sauce 8)


----------



## tron (Nov 24, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Jack, the grebe will continue to scan until it sees a dragonfly(or better a mating pair) lite on a low branch or reed. It then submerges swimming towards the target, then pops its head out of the water just enough to look around and verify the prey is still present. Then it re-submerges and pops up on its prey with about a 60-70% success rate. Sometimes it speared the reed itself and the dragonfly(s) were able to escape. I saw it get six dragonflies in a very short time.


Excellent photo! What kind of grebe is it?


----------



## tc202 (Nov 24, 2016)

Northern Pintail cruising by


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2016)

Very nice picture. Well done, tc202.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 25, 2016)

ERHP said:


> Jack, the grebe will continue to scan until it sees a dragonfly(or better a mating pair) lite on a low branch or reed. It then submerges swimming towards the target, then pops its head out of the water just enough to look around and verify the prey is still present. Then it re-submerges and pops up on its prey with about a 60-70% success rate. Sometimes it speared the reed itself and the dragonfly(s) were able to escape. I saw it get six dragonflies in a very short time.



A great moment captured, and a wonderful description of behaviour. Thank you.


----------



## Vern (Nov 25, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



I use the better beamer as a tele flash extender. Pretty cheap and easy to use. Agree though that you can't carry every option if you just want to go for a walk and capture things as they come. Here's a backlit owl pic where the flash was helpful (though I had to fix the eyes a bit in post).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2016)

Vern, just got the beamer but have yet to use it. I can't picture much mobility with it on-camera, like tree branches going down a path or whatever. Do you assemble it just before you need it?

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2016)

Nicely done, Vern.


----------



## JMZawodny (Nov 26, 2016)

tc202 said:


> Northern Pintail cruising by



An exceptional result, one that I aspire to.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
The Better Beamer is pretty robust yet vary giving, as in it will withstand minor contact with the surroundings yet the lens attachment will yield before excess forces are applied to the flash, more major interaction, by which time (unless you are already careening down hill out of control with much more at risk than the flash) you should know and be in control of the situation. The lenses are available as replacement items too just in case it falls off without you noticing. 
I really like my Better Beamer, it is well worth carrying and making the effort to use. I think you will be surprised at how well it works. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Vern, just got the beamer but have yet to use it. I can't picture much mobility with it on-camera, like tree branches going down a path or whatever. Do you assemble it just before you need it?
> 
> Jack


----------



## Vern (Nov 26, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Vern, just got the beamer but have yet to use it. I can't picture much mobility with it on-camera, like tree branches going down a path or whatever. Do you assemble it just before you need it?
> 
> Jack



You are all too correct, Jack. I have broken 3 of Canon's flash extender cord brackets while using the BB and getting it caught on my blind, branches etc. It is not very robust and the BB definitely is too hang-prone to work with in brush. I was able to get the owl pic b/c I could walk on a trail to almost where it was fishing in a local creek. It tolerated me pretty well for 5-10 min. Not sure if it would have sat for me to assemble the BB. I use it mostly from a blind. Would be nice to have a lower profile way to add fill flash.


----------



## Vern (Nov 26, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> The Better Beamer is pretty robust yet vary giving, as in it will withstand minor contact with the surroundings yet the lens attachment will yield before excess forces are applied to the flash, more major interaction, by which time (unless you are already careening down hill out of control with much more at risk than the flash) you should know and be in control of the situation. The lenses are available as replacement items too just in case it falls off without you noticing.
> I really like my Better Beamer, it is well worth carrying and making the effort to use. I think you will be surprised at how well it works.
> 
> ...



I am likely more of a spazz than Graham. He is right that you can feel the contact but sometimes when lifting the 600II + tripod through an opening, it is hard to course correct before something snaps. The BB is not the weak link, its the little screws that hold together the flash shoe on the Canon flash extender.


----------



## tarntyke (Nov 26, 2016)

Dunnock
Long-tailed tit
Coot
All at RSPB Old Moor
Canon 5DSR 500mm f4 mk 1


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi tarntyke. 
Very nice series of shots, a very interesting bit of acrobatics from the little fellow in the second shot. Nice timing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tarntyke said:


> Dunnock
> Long-tailed tit
> Coot
> All at RSPB Old Moor
> Canon 5DSR 500mm f4 mk 1


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi Vern. 
My heaviest setup is the 100-400 MKII with an extender, 7DII, flash on the camera with the BB. All hanging on a Black Rapid strap. 
I'll bet I could add my large Kennet tripod and not equal the weight of your lens on its own. The inertia of your setup must be immense, I'm surprised it is only the cord shoe that breaks. 
I can honestly sat that I would have broken more than the extension cord if I were trying to deal with your setup. When I am on the move for entry and egress from an area I either remove the flash with the BB or just the BB if I'm just moving around within the area I leave it assembled and try to walk with it facing body forwards lens to the rear so that any snagging will be with the weakness (the Velcro tear off) not against it. I'm sure one day it will all go wrong! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Vern said:


> I am likely more of a spazz than Graham. He is right that you can feel the contact but sometimes when lifting the 600II + tripod through an opening, it is hard to course correct before something snaps. The BB is not the weak link, its the little screws that hold together the flash shoe on the Canon flash extender.


----------



## tc202 (Nov 26, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice picture. Well done, tc202.





JMZawodny said:


> tc202 said:
> 
> 
> > Northern Pintail cruising by
> ...



Thank you!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 27, 2016)

Vern, it's always compromises in photography! I guess that's because wildlife shooting is typically pushing the boundaries of the technology.

Jack


----------



## ISO64 (Nov 27, 2016)

Rose-breasted Grosbeak f/9, 1/1250 s,
Scarlet Tanager, f/8, 1/800 s, 
Canon 7DMk2, 400/5.6 L + 1.4 TC Mk2, ISO 800, handheld


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2016)

tarntyke said:


> Dunnock
> Long-tailed tit
> Coot
> All at RSPB Old Moor
> Canon 5DSR 500mm f4 mk 1



Very nice series, tarntyke. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 27, 2016)

While they are whingeing about sensor defects etc in the 5DIV, I couldn't be more happy with mine. 400mm f/4+2xTC, yesterday at RSPB Rye Meads, a goldfinch.


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2016)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## nats1mom (Nov 27, 2016)

Black-crowned Night Heron


----------



## nats1mom (Nov 27, 2016)

Alan, nice shot!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks click and nats1mom. I like the Blackcrowned Night Heron.


----------



## Vern (Nov 28, 2016)

AlanF said:


> While they are whingeing about sensor defects etc in the 5DIV, I couldn't be more happy with mine. 400mm f/4+2xTC, yesterday at RSPB Rye Meads, a goldfinch.



Very nice Alan - super to have that clean background.


----------



## Vern (Nov 28, 2016)

Here's a bluejay pic where the fill flash was helpful. Shot from a blind (w/o breaking the flash extender this time!).

5DSR, ISO 800, 600II, f4, 1/1000, fill flash at -1 exp compensation. Other shots from this series are posted under the 5DSR thread.


----------



## tron (Nov 28, 2016)

AlanF said:


> While they are whingeing about sensor defects etc in the 5DIV, I couldn't be more happy with mine. 400mm f/4+2xTC, yesterday at RSPB Rye Meads, a goldfinch.


Good one Alan. I guess you are also secretly (or openly??? ) enjoying your 01 starting 5D4 ;D ;D ;D 

P.S I have also used my 5D4 with 500mm in very dull weather (and at the same time close to sunset) and I liked the result


----------



## tron (Nov 28, 2016)

Green parrot, shot with my 5D4 and 1.4XIII at 1/1000 f/5.6 ISO 8000. 

Edit: I have used +2 Exp Comp. during shooting. No ... "dark" experiments here ;D


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 28, 2016)

Vern said:


> Here's a bluejay pic where the fill flash was helpful. Shot from a blind (w/o breaking the flash extender this time!).
> 
> 5DSR, ISO 800, 600II, f4, 1/1000, fill flash at -1 exp compensation. Other shots from this series are posted under the 5DSR thread.



You got the balance just right, there Vern.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2016)

tron said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > While they are whingeing about sensor defects etc in the 5DIV, I couldn't be more happy with mine. 400mm f/4+2xTC, yesterday at RSPB Rye Meads, a goldfinch.
> ...


My series of Canons - 7D, 7DII, 5DIII, 5DS R and now 5DIV have always worked flawlessly. I guess I must the lucky odd one out.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2016)

Vern said:


> Here's a bluejay pic where the fill flash was helpful. Shot from a blind (w/o breaking the flash extender this time!).
> 
> 5DSR, ISO 800, 600II, f4, 1/1000, fill flash at -1 exp compensation. Other shots from this series are posted under the 5DSR thread.



Beautiful shot, Vern. Well done


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Vern. 
Stunning, excellent light balance, lovely background bokeh. A very polished shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Vern said:


> Here's a bluejay pic where the fill flash was helpful. Shot from a blind (w/o breaking the flash extender this time!).
> 
> 5DSR, ISO 800, 600II, f4, 1/1000, fill flash at -1 exp compensation. Other shots from this series are posted under the 5DSR thread.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2016)

Redwings have landed. Here is one captured this morning, eating a berry. 400mm DO II x2TC, 5DIV f/8.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 30, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Redwings have landed. Here is one captured this morning, eating a berry. 400mm DO II x2TC, 5DIV f/8.



Very nice Alan! 

We're both obviously tickled with having 800mm, F8, which is pretty much why I moved to the 400. I made my purchase at a time when I've been too busy to enjoy it, which is presently frustrating but that'll change by spring I hope. 

Now that you've had more shooting time, I'm curious what your assessment of the 400 X2 is relative to the 300 X2 that we've both used a lot, other than the reach advantage. I'm still on the fence regarding selling the 300.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Redwings have landed. Here is one captured this morning, eating a berry. 400mm DO II x2TC, 5DIV f/8.
> ...


They are as good as each other where they overlap (400mm vs 420mm and 560mm vs 600mm). It's whether you use 300mm f/2.8 that counts.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Redwings have landed. Here is one captured this morning, eating a berry. 400mm DO II x2TC, 5DIV f/8.



Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks Alan. I would sometimes use the 300 for distant mountain scenery/large animal when it was my birding lens but I sure would not be packing both so it remains to be seen if 400 fills that need or I may wish to have my "faithful assistant" carry the 70-200.

Jack


----------



## DJL329 (Dec 1, 2016)

Here are a couple of recent shots, both using the 5D III, 400mm DO II, and 1.4x TC II.

The mocking bird was near the parking lot and picnic area in a local park, so he must've been accustomed to all the human activity, which enabled me to get _quite_ close.






on Flickr





on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2016)

Nice pictures, Daniel.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 1, 2016)

DJL329 said:


> Here are a couple of recent shots, both using the 5D III, 400mm DO II, and 1.4x TC II.
> 
> The mocking bird was near the parking lot and picnic area in a local park, so he must've been accustomed to all the human activity, which enabled me to get _quite_ close.
> 
> ...



To my way of thinking, they are oversharpened. The details are too strong and there is the tell-tale bright sharp halo outline that shows too much sharpening, which makes them look unnatural. I can do the same with the photo of the redwing, just posted above. Here is the head with the minimal sharpening that I prefer and then with a heavy dose of USM, which brings out full detail. Anyway, it's a matter of your personal opinion, but it is worth discussing. Each to his taste.


----------



## DJL329 (Dec 1, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Daniel.



Thank you, Click.

Someone else (mistakenly) assumed I had "oversharpened" them by maxing out the Unsharp Mask settings, even though mine don't show all the background noise that his example shows. :

I guess Taylor Swift was right...


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 1, 2016)

DJL329 said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures, Daniel.
> ...



I have to say I agree with Alan. 
Three is a difference between 'maxing out' and applying a bit too much and it is particularly prevalent on the feather barbs on the mocking bird. The heron does not show it anywhere near as much, but it does have a slight halo. 
What were your sharpening settings? Is it a particularly heavy crop?


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 1, 2016)

DJL329 said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures, Daniel.
> ...



Yup, gonna have to agree with Alan. I noticed it right away. F*** anyone who responds with any sort of criticism, right? He was polite, stated how it was he opinion. But I must be a hater too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 1, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



I agree with Alan as well. Particularly the mockingbird shot shows too much sharpening, the white halo around the head and especially the beak looks unnatural, and that's what happens when an image is oversharpened. It's not as evident in the egret shot because of the white feathers and the white in the background, but that shot also looks oversharpened to me.

Taylor Swift reportedly handles criticism badly, too, so you're in good company there.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 1, 2016)

The truth is not always pleasant but it can set you free (of nasty halos). Now if you happen to like halos I think we have a problem here. However, as a beginner I know that it can be a little unsettling to find out that what you're very proud of is being shown to have some impediment.

So, for my personal illumination, for anyone using DPP or translating from other software, what's the consensus of the typical desirable setting? I've fallen into a strength and threshold of 3 and fineness towards the limit but have noted that noise is very sensitive to the threshold choice. Along with this I generally set the lens optimizer at 65.

Another thing, I seem to recall a halo associated with some of my 11-24 shots that I've treated just like my typical bird shots. So is this very lens dependent?

BTW what has happened to dear old Dilbert and his daily wisdom? :'(

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 1, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> The truth is not always pleasant but it can set you free (of nasty halos). Now if you happen to like halos I think we have a problem here. However, as a beginner I know that it can be a little unsettling to find out that what you're very proud of is being shown to have some impediment.
> 
> So, for my personal illumination, for anyone using DPP or translating from other software, what's the consensus of the typical desirable setting? I've fallen into a strength and threshold of 3 and fineness towards the limit but have noted that noise is very sensitive to the threshold choice. Along with this I generally set the lens optimizer at 65.
> 
> ...



Dilbert was unmasked and his name published. So he painstakingly removed all of his posts and has departed from this part of the world. 

Settings vary according to the degree of crop. You can sharpen a large pixel size with a higher setting. The important thing is to keep the sharpening low enough not to give halos.

DPP is inherently noisy, and I am back to using DxO. My standard protocol is to suppress noise with DxO PRIME and then sharpen with USM at 0.9 px and 100%.

The head where the background was said to be noisy was processed from DPP as I was in a hurry. Here it is using DxO, first at 0.9px and then 3px at 100%.


----------



## DJL329 (Dec 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > DJL329 said:
> ...



Okay folks, so here it is with no sharpening done in post. The Unsharp Mask values were left at the default out of the camera and the "halo" is still there. All I did in post was correct the white balance and increase contrast as I had done originally. But, even in the .jpg file, right out of the camera (I save both .raw and .jpg), the halo is there.

Perhaps it's due to the DO lens (Chromatic Aberration correction done in-camera?), or the combination of it and the 1.4x TC Mark II (not III), but it is not because of "oversharpening."


----------



## tron (Dec 1, 2016)

I encountered a similar issue when I tried to change the background sky color to something other than white. (I was shooting against the sun and I had to increase exposure thus burning the sky to almost white. Trying to correct the sky was resulting a halo around the bird so I gave up and left it almost white.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 1, 2016)

DJL329 said:


> Okay folks, so here it is with no sharpening done in post. The Unsharp Mask values were left at the default out of the camera and the "halo" is still there. All I did in post was correct the white balance and increase contrast as I had done originally. But, even in the .jpg file, right out of the camera (I save both .raw and .jpg), the halo is there.
> 
> Perhaps it's due to the DO lens (Chromatic Aberration correction done in-camera?), or the combination of it and the 1.4x TC Mark II (not III), but it is not because of "oversharpening."



I suppose it comes down to personal taste. My taste would be somewhere in the middle of the two images. The one on the right looks 'crunchy' and oversharpened to me.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi Daniel. 
I think that the photo looks better without the sharpening, however I think the composition is very nice so once the sharpening and halos are sorted you will have a great shot. I have also received the "you have oversharpened this post" and although it is disheartening it is an opportunity to learn and improve and I'm sure the majority of us are here for that. 
I think it takes great courage from Alan (or whoever else might chose to be critical) to break with the tradition of "lovely shot" and actually offer criticism, and when asked give the advice on how to improve. 
Criticism on its own can be harmful, constructive criticism can when taken the right way help us improve. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 1, 2016)

That looks much better in my opinion. But I have no credentials. I would rather be critiqued then praised for my images. As nice as it is hearing great shot, nice photo, etc. I don't learn from that.


----------



## hbr (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi Daniel,
First let me say that those two pictures are great especially the picture of the Mockingbird. I have yet to have a picture of one that nice. But in the spirit of trying to be helpful, I believe the dark halo on the side of the egret is caused by both chromatic aberrations and slight over sharpening, (maybe in your default camera settings)? Also the large picture of the Mockingbird, to my eyes, still has a slight over sharpened look.
I usually set all my picture style settings in the camera to zero and make the adjustments in post processing. I also usually do minimal sharpening of the RAW file and save the sharpening for the JPEG image.
I do my RAW editing in DPP. Typically, I set the USM amount to 1, the fineness to 1 and the threshold to whatever is needed to strike a balance between noise and detail. I have also noticed in DPP that if you are using the lens profile data for CA correction and the picture doesn't have any CA then set the control to its minimal value and you will have less visible noise in the picture.
Anyway, I am not a professional photographer so take my comments with a grain of salt. Again, just trying to be helpful and express my opinions and saying how I would approach the editing of the photos.

Cheers!


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 1, 2016)

There is a multitude of things going on.

As mentioned, the halo is likely to be due to recovering the sky.
As for the mockingbird itself, you have also done some significant global highlight recovery. 

Once you do that it will not take much sharpening, and/or contrast adjustment, to exacerbate both the halo and the recovered detail in the feathers. 

I have found that when very sharp lenses (I first saw this with the 70-200 f4L) are spot on focus and in certain lighting conditions, it takes very, very little sharpening before it starts to scream at me. You seem to have such an image here and your original hardly needs anything at all (it also shows that it is not the DO lens with, or without the 1.4xtc).


----------



## AlanF (Dec 2, 2016)

Daniel
I think it is important to discuss the merits of different views on technique, and constructive comments have been made by several of us. The mockingbird shot is basically a great one, and looks even better less sharpened - to me, anyway, and I think to many of us.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 2, 2016)

So Neuro, what are you doing with all your free time now Dilbert is gone? 

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> So Neuro, what are you doing with all your free time now Dilbert is gone?



"Well, I'm gonna get out of bed every morning... breathe in and out all day long. Then, after a while I won't have to remind myself to get out of bed every morning and breathe in and out... and, then after a while, I won't have to think about how we here on CR Forums had it great and perfect for a while."


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 2, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Dilbert was unmasked and his name published. So he painstakingly removed all of his posts and has departed from this part of the world.



I'm not a fan of doxxing, though I'm slightly curious as to whether he was just some random dude. I thought he was more misguided than a troll.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 2, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Dilbert was unmasked and his name published. So he painstakingly removed all of his posts and has departed from this part of the world.
> ...



Words are inadequate to describe Dilbert but he did contribute some exquisite humour once in a while. Never seemed to post many photos though??

Jack


----------



## Claudelec (Dec 2, 2016)

Héron cendré 70D, 100-400 IS MKII, 400mm , 1/500 6.3 ISO 400
cropped for size reasons


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 2, 2016)

A really stately pose there, Claudelec and great colours


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2016)

Claudelec said:


> Héron cendré 70D, 100-400 IS MKII, 400mm , 1/500 6.3 ISO 400
> cropped for size reasons



Nice shot.


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2016)

Magpie, yesterday afternoon...


----------



## Vern (Dec 2, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Daniel.
> I think that the photo looks better without the sharpening, however I think the composition is very nice so once the sharpening and halos are sorted you will have a great shot. I have also received the "you have oversharpened this post" and although it is disheartening it is an opportunity to learn and improve and I'm sure the majority of us are here for that.
> I think it takes great courage from Alan (or whoever else might chose to be critical) to break with the tradition of "lovely shot" and actually offer criticism, and when asked give the advice on how to improve.
> Criticism on its own can be harmful, constructive criticism can when taken the right way help us improve.
> ...



+1 in thanking Alan for providing feedback. I would welcome same and take it in the spirit that we are all interested in improving. I know I can see flaws in my pics and am, unfortunately, pretty poor at post capture processing, so all advice welcome.


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2016)

dpc said:


> Magpie, yesterday afternoon...



Very nice picture, dpc... Almost B&W


----------



## dpc (Dec 2, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Magpie, yesterday afternoon...
> ...



Thanks! Yes, it was a very grey day. The picture could pass a B&W.


----------



## Vern (Dec 2, 2016)

Claudelec said:


> Héron cendré 70D, 100-400 IS MKII, 400mm , 1/500 6.3 ISO 400
> cropped for size reasons



backlighting is lovely! While challenging lighting, I think it adds interest and drama. 

I wonder if a bit more detail could be pulled out of the shaded feathers in post processing. I ask b/c I don't know the answer, but I'm sure others do.


----------



## Vern (Dec 2, 2016)

Carolina Chickadee, 5DSR ISO 500, 600II f4, 1/1000, fill flash @-1 1/3 w better beamer.

my critique - would be better w a little more DOF. Focal point was on the eye but looks slightly front focused (just did AFMA using Focal, but looks like it missed slightly). Would have been better to trade off shutter speed for f5.6, I think. I'd like to be better at spotting this in the field, but its hard to see on the back of the camera.

I'm experimenting to see if avian pics w/o the 1.4X III are OK with just the 600 while using the 5DSR.

Unfortunately, our leaves have now fallen and all the beautiful color around the birds is on the ground.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 3, 2016)

Vern said:


> Carolina Chickadee, 5DSR ISO 500, 600II f4, 1/1000, fill flash @-1 1/3 w better beamer.
> 
> my critique - would be better w a little more DOF. Focal point was on the eye but looks slightly front focused (just did AFMA using Focal, but looks like it missed slightly). Would have been better to trade off shutter speed for f5.6, I think. I'd like to be better at spotting this in the field, but its hard to see on the back of the camera.
> 
> ...



Vern, it does seem to be front focused and I've run into this too. I've even gone so as to alter my AFMA towards back focusing in cases where my bet is that a small birds shoulder will be the focus point. It's also easy to shift aim unknowingly or in my case with BB focus to release unknowingly or subconsciously knowingly, if that makes any sense. I'm presuming it's spot single point you're using?

In general, about positive feedback/criticism, it's very difficult for a person who is not at hand to offer advice when all the facts/factors are not there to be evaluated in a methodical manner of progressive elimination. All we can do is try.

Relative to this idea of choosing to purposely back focus when there is a strong possibility that the camera will focus on a forward point of a bird, let's say it's flying laterally. The eye is always behind the body, the nearest object, which is what cameras are configured to focus on, so I'm thinking it's a valid tool. Thus, I'm about to investigate if different AFMA settings can be associated with C1 .. C3 in my 1DX II - anyone know?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 3, 2016)

dpc, that's an attractive shot of what some would call a beautiful bird, although I beg to differ on what I call it. It's one of my popular pests stealing food I try to serve to others! It and the squirrel, but that's being a little too harsh perhaps. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2016)

Lovely shot, Vern.


----------



## Cog (Dec 3, 2016)

100-400 II + extender 1.4


----------



## dpc (Dec 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc, that's an attractive shot of what some would call a beautiful bird, although I beg to differ on what I call it. It's one of my popular pests stealing food I try to serve to others! It and the squirrel, but that's being a little too harsh perhaps.
> 
> Jack




Lots of magpies around here. I rather like them, Jack. Perhaps their moral character is susptect, but they are so attractive.


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2016)

Nice shots, Cog. i especially like the first one.


----------



## Vern (Dec 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > Carolina Chickadee, 5DSR ISO 500, 600II f4, 1/1000, fill flash @-1 1/3 w better beamer.
> ...



Thanks Jack. I was using AI servo, spot focus and back focusing. From the AF focal point pic below, it should have been sharp on the eye, but maybe the highlight on the beak grabbed the attention of the system. Not sure about the AFMA question. Maybe using the even tighter focal point setting would help. Here's a titmouse pic as well and the focal point (not on the eye this time, so might have expected the prior result), but all looks good. Maybe there's just this much variability and for tiny birds at close range and f4, you miss sometimes.


----------



## Vern (Dec 3, 2016)

female cardinal, 5DSR ISO 500, 600II, f4, 1/640, fill flash w better beamer, -1 & 1/3 exp. comp.

I sometimes think the female is more beautiful b/c of the variation in color in the plumage.


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2016)

Lovely. Beautiful colours. Nicely done, Vern.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 3, 2016)

Vern said:


> female cardinal, 5DSR ISO 500, 600II, f4, 1/640, fill flash w better beamer, -1 & 1/3 exp. comp.
> 
> I sometimes think the female is more beautiful b/c of the variation in color in the plumage.



Lovely shot Vern. I took this one earlier this year in Washington DC, using the 5DS R and 100-400mm II, which is my favourite combo for travel.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Vern. 
Very difficult to tell comparative distances, but the tree looks very sharp right in the corner, while the titmouse feather detail seems to fall off fairly quickly as you look down the body, as if it was at the back of the focal plane. All that said, I'd love to capture a shot half as sharp as this one or the chickadee. 
Very nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Vern said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Vern said:
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Cog. 
A good action shot followed by a very serene shot. Nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> 100-400 II + extender 1.4


----------



## Cog (Dec 4, 2016)

*Click, Valvebounce*
Thank you, guys! I wish serenity had lasted longer. Then fishing boats came and the place was just empty...


----------



## scyrene (Dec 4, 2016)

Vern said:


> female cardinal, 5DSR ISO 500, 600II, f4, 1/640, fill flash w better beamer, -1 & 1/3 exp. comp.
> 
> I sometimes think the female is more beautiful b/c of the variation in color in the plumage.



Fantastic light in this and your previoud shots.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 4, 2016)

A starling from yesterday. Not the bird I was after (a black redstart) - my target was rather less obliging 

5Ds, 500mm, f/4, 1/1600, ISO 100 (possibly the first bird picture I've taken at base ISO!). Moderately cropped for composition.

Incidentally, on the subject of sharpening (discusses above), it also depends what size you're viewing the images. I tend to sharpen to taste for each output size, and also sometimes you need to take into account compression algorithms used by Flickr, Twitter, etc. (and even here, images often look a lot less good in line, but fine once you click on them and get the popup).


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2016)

Lovely light. Well done, scyrene.


----------



## tron (Dec 4, 2016)

Very nice scyrene. I might call it a Christmas Tree Bird as well ;D


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2016)

tron said:


> I might call it a Christmas Tree Bird as well ;D



;D ;D ;D


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2016)

Nuthatch taken this afternoon, 400 DO +1.4xTC.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2016)

scyrene said:


> A starling from yesterday. Not the bird I was after (a black redstart) - my target was rather less obliging
> 
> 5Ds, 500mm, f/4, 1/1600, ISO 100 (possibly the first bird picture I've taken at base ISO!). Moderately cropped for composition.
> 
> Incidentally, on the subject of sharpening (discusses above), it also depends what size you're viewing the images. I tend to sharpen to taste for each output size, and also sometimes you need to take into account compression algorithms used by Flickr, Twitter, etc. (and even here, images often look a lot less good in line, but fine once you click on them and get the popup).



Starlings are beautiful, and you have got the light just right to bring out the colours.


----------



## Vern (Dec 5, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Vern.
> Very difficult to tell comparative distances, but the tree looks very sharp right in the corner, while the titmouse feather detail seems to fall off fairly quickly as you look down the body, as if it was at the back of the focal plane. All that said, I'd love to capture a shot half as sharp as this one or the chickadee.
> Very nice.
> 
> ...



Good spot Graham - you are right about the limb seeming sharp in front of the titmouse. I think I'll break out the Focal again and double check the AFMA.


----------



## Vern (Dec 5, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > female cardinal, 5DSR ISO 500, 600II, f4, 1/640, fill flash w better beamer, -1 & 1/3 exp. comp.
> ...



Thanks Alan - nice profile pose on this pic. I agree about the 100-400 II as a great travel lens. I very rarely travel with the 600 - only if the trip is only for photos. When I backpack, I take the 100-400, 24-70, and now the 11-24 (depending on whether I really need the UWA, I might take the 16-35 III instead).


----------



## Vern (Dec 5, 2016)

scyrene said:


> A starling from yesterday. Not the bird I was after (a black redstart) - my target was rather less obliging
> 
> 5Ds, 500mm, f/4, 1/1600, ISO 100 (possibly the first bird picture I've taken at base ISO!). Moderately cropped for composition.
> 
> Incidentally, on the subject of sharpening (discusses above), it also depends what size you're viewing the images. I tend to sharpen to taste for each output size, and also sometimes you need to take into account compression algorithms used by Flickr, Twitter, etc. (and even here, images often look a lot less good in line, but fine once you click on them and get the popup).



beautiful composition and lighting


----------



## nats1mom (Dec 5, 2016)

Anna's Hummingbird photographed today with Canon 100-400 II


----------



## 7DmkI (Dec 5, 2016)

For the last few years, a barred owl stayed in the conservation area nearby for the winter. Yesterday, he/she was posing on the open branch for over an hour telling us that "I'm Back!"


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 5, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> For the last few years, a barred owl stayed in the conservation area nearby for the winter. Yesterday, he/she was posing on the open branch for over an hour telling us that "I'm Back!"



What a lovely situation and great shot. Owls are so sweet and I never see them around here.

Jack


----------



## ADBa (Dec 5, 2016)

7D II, 500 II, 1.4 III


----------



## 7DmkI (Dec 5, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > For the last few years, a barred owl stayed in the conservation area nearby for the winter. Yesterday, he/she was posing on the open branch for over an hour telling us that "I'm Back!"
> ...



Not even snowy owls? I thought at least some snowies in your area.


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> For the last few years, a barred owl stayed in the conservation area nearby for the winter. Yesterday, he/she was posing on the open branch for over an hour telling us that "I'm Back!"



Very nice shot, 7DmkI.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 5, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > 7DmkI said:
> ...



You are right in that we should see them but having lived on an acreage east of Edmonton, Alberta for roughly 40 years, I've never seen an owl at my place, period.

But here is something I see on occasion, like an hour ago, a Northern Red-shafted flicker. We also see the Yellow-shafted about equally. 1DX2 400DO II X2 III 1/1250 F9 ISO 5000 

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2016)

Very nice, Jack. Beautiful with the snow.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 5, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice, Jack. Beautiful with the snow.



Thanks Click. 

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 5, 2016)

OMG Jack, that shot is brilliant. 
The bird sort of blends into the stump while standing out (sorry for sounding all arty-farty) and the angle is very different to most portraits. I'd be really pleased with that one if it were mine.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice Jack, very nice!
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 5, 2016)

Mike you're just buttering me up!  For ISO 5000, I am content.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 5, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Nice Jack, very nice!
> -r



Thanks Riley, when are you going to post a Pileated? 

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 5, 2016)

I saw the swan drifting into darker water and just as I got into position, the wind picked up and the water ripples picked up the light. It took some 20 minutes for the wind to die down.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 5, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> I saw the swan drifting into darker water and just as I got into position, the wind picked up and the water ripples picked up the light. It took some 20 minutes for the wind to die down.



Very nice composition!

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2016)

Nicely done, Mikehit.


----------



## 7DmkI (Dec 6, 2016)

Click said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > For the last few years, a barred owl stayed in the conservation area nearby for the winter. Yesterday, he/she was posing on the open branch for over an hour telling us that "I'm Back!"
> ...



Thanks, Click.


----------



## 7DmkI (Dec 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> But here is something I see on occasion, like an hour ago, a Northern Red-shafted flicker. We also see the Yellow-shafted about equally. 1DX2 400DO II X2 III 1/1250 F9 ISO 5000
> 
> Jack



ISO 5000, wow. Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## tron (Dec 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mike you're just buttering me up!  For ISO 5000, I am content.
> 
> Jack


Just it's excellent both picture of the bird and IQ of the shot. I must know is this a whole frame scaled down to the specific size or it it a 100% crop or something in between? Noise reduction? I know too many questions but it is so good...


----------



## lion rock (Dec 6, 2016)

Jack,
Have only heard one recently across the ravine near my home. Never saw its red head. Just not lucky enough.
-r

<edit>
Its quite cold here, and not too many birds (except crows) around.
</edit>


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 6, 2016)

tron said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Mike you're just buttering me up!  For ISO 5000, I am content.
> ...



Tron, at that ISO I can't do too much cropping - this is maybe 2/3 frame posted as 1600 X whatever. I've been using NIK colors based noise reduction (DPP NR is zeroed) and scaling it back as much as possible by eye. DPP sharpening strength at 3, threshold at 2, I believe, fineness at 10. Always the key is to not crop too much unlike the 5D4. ISO 8000 can be passible too but by 12800 the noise is getting comparable to the fine feather features and it's not sharp. For pixel peepers, it's not very good.

400 X2 has made a big difference for me.

Jack


----------



## tron (Dec 6, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


Thanks for the info Jack. In cases of heavy cropping I have found out that DxO prime 2016 helps a lot (with sharpening set to on at it's default settings)


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Jack. 
That is gorgeous. Were you using your flash setup for this one, if so you have a nice balance with the ambient (or lots of spare light for the snow in the background). 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> You are right in that we should see them but having lived on an acreage east of Edmonton, Alberta for roughly 40 years, I've never seen an owl at my place, period.
> 
> But here is something I see on occasion, like an hour ago, a Northern Red-shafted flicker. We also see the Yellow-shafted about equally. 1DX2 400DO II X2 III 1/1250 F9 ISO 5000
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 6, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> That is gorgeous. Were you using your flash setup for this one, if so you have a nice balance with the ambient (or lots of spare light for the snow in the background).
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham, No, embarrassing as it may sound, I have been completely overwhelmed by learning the AF system and optional settings of the 1DX2 that I've just avoided the flash. It really is needed since in cases like this one I have back lighting to a high degree. 

Jack


----------



## tc202 (Dec 7, 2016)

Willet- 1DX II


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 7, 2016)

tc202, nice shot with pleasing background.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2016)

tc202 said:


> Willet- 1DX II



Very nice picture. Well done, tc202.


----------



## LSeries (Dec 7, 2016)

A Common Tern with Canon 70D + Sigma 150-600 S



Common Tern Posing by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2016)

LSeries said:


> A Common Tern with Canon 70D + Sigma 150-600 S



Nicely done, LSeries.


----------



## tron (Dec 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Now you have me really wishing. Some people have it too good!
> 
> Jack


Jack sorry for the late answer. The storks you saw were many hundreds kilometers away from home. However, there is a very rare bird in abundance close to my house . An image is worth a thousand words.;D 

5DMkIV 100% crop at ISO 1600 with the 100-400 II


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2016)

tron said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Now you have me really wishing. Some people have it too good!
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Dec 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



It's a (Eurasian) Collared Dove.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



So, is it actually rare? It is a very pretty bird.

Jack


----------



## tron (Dec 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


No actually it's not! I was joking! It's actually the opposite and I shot it from my apartment! ;D


----------



## AlanF (Dec 8, 2016)

It was very misty but this robin was sufficiently close I could get him at 400mm f/4, iso 1250 and 1/100s. Diffuse light can work quite well for showing detail.


----------



## tc202 (Dec 8, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> tc202, nice shot with pleasing background.
> 
> Jack



Thank you Jack!


----------



## tc202 (Dec 8, 2016)

Click said:


> LSeries said:
> 
> 
> > A Common Tern with Canon 70D + Sigma 150-600 S
> ...



Thank you click!


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 8, 2016)

AlanF said:


> It was very misty but this robin was sufficiently close I could get him at 400mm f/4, iso 1250 and 1/100s. Diffuse light can work quite well for showing detail.


That's a jolly good shot, AlanF!
3.86m that have to be close to MFD on that lens, right?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > It was very misty but this robin was sufficiently close I could get him at 400mm f/4, iso 1250 and 1/100s. Diffuse light can work quite well for showing detail.
> ...



That's what we like to see, too bad we can't always get it!

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2016)

AlanF said:


> It was very misty but this robin was sufficiently close I could get him at 400mm f/4, iso 1250 and 1/100s. Diffuse light can work quite well for showing detail.



Lovely. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Vern (Dec 9, 2016)

AlanF said:


> It was very misty but this robin was sufficiently close I could get him at 400mm f/4, iso 1250 and 1/100s. Diffuse light can work quite well for showing detail.



really beautiful shot, Alan - I love the colors, sharpness and highlight in the eye, one of the most expressive avian portraits I've seen.


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 9, 2016)

Thats a very nice shot AlanF.


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 10, 2016)

Today I drove almost 1.5 hours each way to try and photograph some eagles while it snowed. I did not have much luck, but I did find this Heron that allowed me to photograph it rather close. Both shots taken handheld laying in the snow.

1dx, Sigma 150-600C

ISO 1600, 1/400, f8

ISO 100, 1/20, f8


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Today I drove almost 1.5 hours each way to try and photograph some eagles while it snowed. I did not have much luck, but I did find this Heron that allowed me to photograph it rather close. Both shots taken handheld laying in the snow.



Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 10, 2016)

Click said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > Today I drove almost 1.5 hours each way to try and photograph some eagles while it snowed. I did not have much luck, but I did find this Heron that allowed me to photograph it rather close. Both shots taken handheld laying in the snow.
> ...



+1 Looks like a hobo waiting for a train.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Dec 10, 2016)

Urban birds (mynas) appeared to be not very friendly:


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2016)

Cog said:


> Urban birds (mynas) appeared to be not very friendly:



Lovely light. Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi Ryan. 
Very nice, I like the first, but I think the second is superb, I like the blurred snow, and both you and the heron must have been incredibly still for that length of exposure to be so sharp, were you using a support? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ryananthony said:


> Today I drove almost 1.5 hours each way to try and photograph some eagles while it snowed. I did not have much luck, but I did find this Heron that allowed me to photograph it rather close. Both shots taken handheld laying in the snow.
> 
> 1dx, Sigma 150-600C
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi Cog. 
Fabulous shots, nice light, great detail and how do you get them to pose looking so darn good? 
We used to buy Goats milk from a smallholder who had a Myna that had lived in the radio room of a ship, that bird could do shortwave tuning and radio chatter to perfection, it also knew several "choice" phrases not suitable for young ears and had perfect comedy timing to make the unsuspecting jump! Very intelligent birds! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> Urban birds (mynas) appeared to be not very friendly:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 10, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> Fabulous shots, nice light, great detail and how do you get them to pose looking so darn good?
> We used to buy Goats milk from a smallholder who had a Myna that had lived in the radio room of a ship, that bird could do shortwave tuning and radio chatter to perfection, it also knew several "choice" phrases not suitable for young ears and had perfect comedy timing to make the unsuspecting jump! Very intelligent birds!
> 
> ...



Graham, having lived virtually all my life with talking birds, I can well relate. My Greys have been more whistlers but still lots of phrases. One, very striking assertion "what's the matter with you?", was learned virtually instantly - wonder how/why?! 

Jack


----------



## bholliman (Dec 10, 2016)

5DsR, 300 f/2.8 II + 1.4iii extender, 1/1000, f/4 ISO125 (auto)

We have a nice population of Great Blue Herons here year round, but they are very skittish, I struggle to get close. I spotted this one from a distance and was able to approach from a concealed location and was able to capture a handful of shots before it took off (in the wrong direction for an in-flight shot)


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 10, 2016)

Graham, thanks for the compliments, as well as Click and Jack. I was laying in the snow with my elbows giving as much support as they could. I was able to get many keepers at 1/100, and then slowly worked my way down. I shot a burst of about 10 shots in hope one at 1/20 would be sharp This has been my best approach for any very low shutter speed bird shots handheld. Sometimes my movements just match theirs and things turn out okay. I'm also very lucky to get close to them here. The images are uncropped at 600mm and the extra detail from being close helps I'm sure.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks Dominidude, Jack, click, Vern and Ryananthony for kind comments on the Robin in the mist.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 10, 2016)

Ryananthony said:


> Today I drove almost 1.5 hours each way to try and photograph some eagles while it snowed. I did not have much luck, but I did find this Heron that allowed me to photograph it rather close. Both shots taken handheld laying in the snow.
> 
> 1dx, Sigma 150-600C
> 
> ...



I love the second one. It's like a Japanese woodcut by one of the great masters Hokusai and Hiroshige who would depict rain as lines and were great at drawing birds in such poses.

A good copy of the Sigma 150-600C can give quality not far off the big whites.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 11, 2016)

Working on an island on the GBR gives me plenty of opportunity to chase a few birds. This is one of the local White reef herons


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 11, 2016)

The humble seagull


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice pictures, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Cog (Dec 11, 2016)

*Click, Valvebounce*
Thank you, guys! Mynas are really cool and very smart. Unfortunately, they are very cautious and fly away when they notice you're paying attention to them. This is the first time I've had a chance to watch them closely for several minutes.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 11, 2016)

This morning I got one of the smallest and one of the largest British birds. The wren is very secretive and it's not often you can get a good shot. The heron on the other hand is a sitting duck. The light was great for this time of the year. Usual gear, 400mmx2 on 5DIV.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 12, 2016)

two nice shots there, Alan


----------



## TheJock (Dec 12, 2016)

Both great shots but I love that shot of the wren Alan, excellent find!


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 12, 2016)

Rainbow Lorikeets in a local park. Not the best light and getting focus among the branches even with centre spot is a real challenge.
1DXii and 300 2.8ii.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 12, 2016)

dslrdummy, those are sweet!

Jack


----------



## lw (Dec 12, 2016)

Trying my new EOS M5

With Sigma 105mm Macro


IMG_0087
by lozwilkes, on Flickr

nice colours with EF 70-200mm F/2.8 IS II


IMG_0201
by lozwilkes, on Flickr



IMG_0031
by lozwilkes, on Flickr

This one seems perfectly set up for some caption on a card 


IMG_0117
by lozwilkes, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2016)

Beautiful shots, lw. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Vern (Dec 12, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> Rainbow Lorikeets in a local park. Not the best light and getting focus among the branches even with centre spot is a real challenge.
> 1DXii and 300 2.8ii.



stunning pics, despite the lighting. great to be able to get so close w the 300. if you have access to this spot, you might try a little fill flash to balance the light, but these are great 'as is'


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> Rainbow Lorikeets in a local park. Not the best light and getting focus among the branches even with centre spot is a real challenge.
> 1DXii and 300 2.8ii.



Lovely shots. Nicely done, dslrdummy.


----------



## Asher (Dec 12, 2016)

A few from my backyard. Female cardinal. Angle was a bit awkward and lighting is so-so, but I like the feather details.







Black-capped chickadee:






Blue jay in the rain (shot through a smudged window):


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice series, Asher.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Dec 12, 2016)

The Bittern (Botaurus stellaris) is a rare heron, elusive, wary, night, very difficult to photograph. 
Sometimes, a stroke of luck allows you to see it uncovered...
CANON EOS7D MKII + 100-400 MKII

The Black Stork, other rare italian bird
CANON EOS7D MKII + 100-400 MKII

The Tiny Wren
CANON EOS7D MKII + 100-400 MKII


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice pictures, GP.Masserano. I really like the last one. Beautiful shot.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 12, 2016)

Great shot of a bittern. It is very rare to get one that well.


----------



## Asher (Dec 12, 2016)

Spotted what I think is an immature Cooper's hawk in the backyard this afternoon. Fired off a bunch of shots through a dirty window (mostly at ISO1600) so the IQ isn't the best, but what a beautiful bird. Still need to sort through the rest of the images and see if I can clean these up a bit more.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 13, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, GP.Masserano. I really like the last one. Beautiful shot.



+1 Sweet setting with lovely colors.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Alan. 
Nice shots, particularly the Wren. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> This morning I got one of the smallest and one of the largest British birds. The wren is very secretive and it's not often you can get a good shot. The heron on the other hand is a sitting duck. The light was great for this time of the year. Usual gear, 400mmx2 on 5DIV.


----------



## Asher (Dec 13, 2016)

Here's another one of the hawk, with more noise reduction and a little exposure/color tweaking. (Still have a lot to learn about postprocessing!)


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 13, 2016)

Vern said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Rainbow Lorikeets in a local park. Not the best light and getting focus among the branches even with centre spot is a real challenge.
> ...


Thanks Vern. I had to sell the flash to buy the 1DXii but it would certainly have helped. In your experience, does flash scare off birds? They are pretty timid these Lorikeets and even putting the shutter on silent mode made a big difference to their behaviour.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 13, 2016)

Southern Ground Hornbill. 

You normally find these on the ground and you seldom see them airborne. However, these three wanted a bird´s perspective. Ground hornbills are big birds, with a rather pre-historic look. Adults are around a meter tall and they are possibly the slowest-breeding and longest-lived of all birds.

1DX-II, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @560mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 13, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Southern Ground Hornbill.
> 
> You normally find these on the ground and you seldom see them airborne. However, these three wanted a bird´s perspective. Ground hornbills are big birds, with a rather pre-historic look. Adults are around a meter tall and they are possibly the slowest-breeding and longest-lived of all birds.
> 
> 1DX-II, 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x @560mm



Intriguing!

Jack


----------



## BobG (Dec 13, 2016)

Spent around an hour with this female kingfisher at the weekend, the longest time ever. Tried multiple times to actually get a shot of her emerging from the water with fish, but missed (either just out of frame or not focused). Any hints?



Kingfisher @ wicken by Bob Grice, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2016)

Beautiful shot, Bob.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 13, 2016)

A very nice shot, there BobG. 
If you think an hour is a long time, then my wife will correct you on that ;D
As for getting shots coming out of the water, reaction time is everything and there is no substitute for that! Well, there is if you buy these laser triggers and bait the water with a submerged bucket of fish...

My only tactic was when they were perched I took a guess at where they would dive and pre-focussed on that point so the camera focus time was reduced, so when they dived I could quickly focus on the point they hit the water. I also practiced like crazy on picking an object and seeing if I could put the camera to my eye and have the centre spot right on it. 
What camera and lens are you using? When I got my 7D2 to replace the 7D I was hoping that case 5 may have helped (focus on things entering the focus area - in this case, emerging from the water) but that year our kingfishers went all shy and I hardly saw them, so there are potentially ways the gear can help. 

I see you are using a 40D (so the AF area option is out for you) but also the 600mm f4L - that gives you a very narrow field of view so getting them in frame is harder and you may be better using a 400mm lens to make it easier to get them in the VF.

Your settings were f4.5, 1/500 and ISO 320. 
With a 600mm lens your DOF is thin - I would try and get f8 as an absolute minimum and shutter speed over 1/1500.
The shot below was f8 at 560m (100-400 with 1.4tx), 1/750 at ISO 800 on the 7D MkI (not far removed from from the 40D in ISO capacity). You can see the splash is in focus but the tip of the beak isn't so f4.5 on 600mm will be even shallower DOF. At 1/750 the wings are a blur so focus is critical - the wing blur may not matter but these critters move fast and if your panning is not top-notch their movement across the frame will blur them.

Obviously if light is a premium then attempting with the setting you have is better than nothing but I would put ISO to at least 1600 with shutter speed at 1/1000 minimum and let the aperture fall where it may. 

Oh...and enjoy the environment while waiting for the blighters to show up and do something!


----------



## tron (Dec 13, 2016)

Bob and Mike your photos are very nice. The closest encounter with kingfisher flying - in close distance because I have one or two so far away that they are not worth mentioning - just barely enabled me to see that ... it was a king fisher. I was shooting happily flamingos with my camera/lens on tripod and I just saw a kingfisher flying very low close to water surface. Needless to say I just had time to ... just open my mouth with excitement ;D


----------



## Eldar (Dec 13, 2016)

We had a very rare occasion last year, when a kingfishier couple nested by a river close by. Unfortunately it was fishing on the other side of the river and even with 1.200mm it was too far away, so no images worth having.

This is a white backed vulture, waiting for access to the remains of a gnu.


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2016)

I really like the light on this one.  Nicely done. Eldar.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 13, 2016)

A very effective shot, Eldar, in the way you have used the light to make the background so dark.


----------



## GP.Masserano (Dec 13, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Great shot of a bittern. It is very rare to get one that well.



At Racconigi (Cuneo, Piemonte, Italy) there is a famous center for recovery and reintroduction of the Storks, formed by a wide marsh with many small wooden huts. 
The Bittern goes all around a couple of times a day to inspect the territory, even in the full (winter) sun .
It's also possible to photograph (with lots of patience) Cranes, Herons and many other birds of the wet zone (As the Sparrow-hawk) in full freedom.


----------



## Asher (Dec 13, 2016)

Lovely Kingfisher, Bob!

Here's a very not-amused American robin from a camping trip with my sons last summer. It hung around the campsite cleaning up my sons' crumbs and scraps.


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2016)

GP.Masserano said:


> At Racconigi (Cuneo, Piemonte, Italy) there is a famous center for recovery and reintroduction of the Storks, formed by a wide marsh with many small wooden huts.
> The Bittern goes all around a couple of times a day to inspect the territory, even in the full (winter) sun .
> It's also possible to photograph (with lots of patience) Cranes, Herons and many other birds of the wet zone (As the Sparrow-hawk) in full freedom.



Very nice series. I especially like the 5th picture. Well done, GP.Masserano.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 13, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> A very nice shot, there BobG.
> If you think an hour is a long time, then my wife will correct you on that ;D
> As for getting shots coming out of the water, reaction time is everything and there is no substitute for that! Well, there is if you buy these laser triggers and bait the water with a submerged bucket of fish...
> 
> ...



I got everything wrong for my one set of shots of a kingfisher diving. Well, by mistake I had my 5DIII and 300mm f/2.8 + 1.4xTC instead of 2x, and then it was set to jpeg rather than raw. Here is a collage of successive shots, each of which is a 900x900 crop from the original. In retrospect, the 1.4xTC gave twice the shutter speed and faster focussing, so perhaps not all bad.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 14, 2016)

An excellent quality series, there Alan.


----------



## BobG (Dec 14, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> An excellent quality series, there Alan.



Thanks Mike, Alan 
Great shots, that's just the sort of thing I was after. I've got a 100-400, so I'll give that a try at the weekend. I didn't have it with me last week and I did miss it because a few times the kingfisher came inside the 600's minimum focus. Hopefully the bird will be back as well


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2016)

Great series. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 15, 2016)

The world´s heaviest bird, who can actually fly, is the Kori Bustard, weighing in at around 45/21 pound/kilo. This is a male showing off his impressive feathers, on a part of the Ngorongoro crater floor, where the grass has been burned. This is part of an ecological burning program, which entails annual or biannual controlled burns of up to 20 percent of the grasslands, to improve future growth.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 15, 2016)

Eldar said:


> The world´s heaviest bird, who can actually fly, is the Kori Bustard, weighing in at around 45/21 pound/kilo. This is a male showing off his impressive feathers, on a part of the Ngorongoro crater floor, where the grass has been burned. This is part of an ecological burning program, which entails annual or biannual controlled burns of up to 20 percent of the grasslands, to improve future growth.



Great shot as usual, Eldar!
A bird that it's very hard to guess how big it is. That weight is about twice that of a common Swan! Impressive! Trying to figure out what it would like in an oven - knowing how crammed it can be with a goose or turkey stuffed into it.

Natural or controlled fires is a necessity for quite a few species: Birds, insects as well as plants. Hopefully this is a species that will be around long enough for me to one day be able to see it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 15, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > The world´s heaviest bird, who can actually fly, is the Kori Bustard, weighing in at around 45/21 pound/kilo. This is a male showing off his impressive feathers, on a part of the Ngorongoro crater floor, where the grass has been burned. This is part of an ecological burning program, which entails annual or biannual controlled burns of up to 20 percent of the grasslands, to improve future growth.
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 15, 2016)

Good image, Eldar. 
With its raise foot and forward-heavy pose, it reminds me of the extras making a bad job of strutting round in high heels in 'Priscilla, Queen of the Desert'


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2016)

Great shot, Eldar.


----------



## mdmphoto (Dec 17, 2016)

Fairy Terns along the path to my day job. (All: 7DII, Sigma 150-500, the last one with 580EX II & Better Beamer attached)


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice series, mdmphoto.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 17, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice series, mdmphoto.



+1 cute.

Jack


----------



## mdmphoto (Dec 17, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice series, mdmphoto.


Mahalo Nui Loa, Click...


----------



## mdmphoto (Dec 17, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice series, mdmphoto.
> ...


Mahalo Nui Loa too, Jack....


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2016)

Aloha


----------



## mdmphoto (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 18, 2016)

I think it's time for another woodpecker! No two would be better. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Dec 18, 2016)

Great Jack!
From Hong Kong.
-r


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 18, 2016)

Great shot jack! Ive seen only a couple in my lifetime, and here you are taking images with two in them.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 18, 2016)

Ryananthony, I know the feeling. Now I'm once again optimistic about young ones like two years ago.
Riley, you lucky guy. We should be seeing some interesting shots from you soon.

Jack


----------



## Monte (Dec 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think it's time for another woodpecker! No two would be better.
> 
> Jack



Nice odds.


----------



## mdmphoto (Dec 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think it's time for another woodpecker! No two would be better.
> 
> Jack



...Nothing like teamwork.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks guys, they serve well together for sex comparisons. The heads stand out.

Jack


----------



## GP.Masserano (Dec 18, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Great shot of a bittern. It is very rare to get one that well.



...another Bittern...in winter sun (today 8:00am)


----------



## Vern (Dec 18, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think it's time for another woodpecker! No two would be better.
> 
> Jack



now your just showing off! great shot - hope to see some near my place soon (installing a stump feeder over the holidays)


----------



## Vern (Dec 18, 2016)

Nothing exotic, but I purchased the 5DMKIV for my Xmas gift b/c I wasn't very happy with the 5DSR AF for birdies. 5DMKIV, ISO 1000, 600II + 1.4XIII, f 7.1, 1/500, fill flash with better beamer, -1 exp comp. 

I think I got the AFMA right this time. These are cropped to 2250 X 3000. Nice to have enough extra pixels and good AF + lower noise than the 5DSR.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2016)

Lovely shots, Vern.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2016)

GP.Masserano said:


> ...another Bittern...in winter sun (today 8:00am)



Very nice series. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 19, 2016)

Finally found my lifer, Long-eared Owls! All shot with 7D mkii and ef500 F4, turned to portrait view, because I was so close to them.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 19, 2016)

Amazing bunch of recent shots!

Jack


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 19, 2016)

Both pictures shot with 7D mkii, ef500 F4 and 1.4x iii, after a fresh snow storm. 

Northern Cardinal

Fox Sparrow


----------



## Asher (Dec 19, 2016)

Another visit from the Cooper's hawk. This was on Friday; on Saturday he swooped through my feeder area, scattering the cardinals and juncos but coming up empty.

70D + 400/5.6 wide open, 1/400, ISO 1600. Honestly, I'm not thrilled with the 70D's performance at ISO 800, much less 1600. Went heavy on NR and then added some sharpening to try to counter the resulting softness.


----------



## Orangutan (Dec 19, 2016)

Ice moon.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 19, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Ice moon.


Great caption ;D

here is the Ice Queen


7DII7106 hi res by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 19, 2016)

A little humour never hurt anyone.  Cute

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2016)

sedwards said:


> here is the Ice Queen



Beautiful shot, Stuart.


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello,

New member here. Bird portraits are my primary interest in photography and here's a few of my favorites. I favor the slightly darker side of the exposure spectrum and I especially enjoy the effect side-lighting has on my subjects so early morning or late afternoon sunlight works best. 

All wild birds, hand-held, no cropping. 

Tony

1. Double-crested Cormorant




2. Black-crowned Night Heron (adult form)




3. Great Blue Heron (yawning!)




4. Snowy Egret




5. Green Heron


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, Tony.

Welcome to CR


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 19, 2016)

Orangutan said:


> Ice moon.


Nice shot!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 19, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Tony.
> 
> Welcome to CR


Thank you very much! I'll be busy learning the lay-of-the-land here so I can comment on all of the wonderful photos in this thread. Super collection!

Tony


----------



## Vern (Dec 19, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Ice moon.
> ...



beautiful blue jay - would be interested in the exif details.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 19, 2016)

Nicely done with Ice queens, as well as Ice moons, *Sedwards* and *Orangutan*!
And welcome to the forums, *Tony B*! Nice start, even though you tossed in a Nikon photo in the mix.  Good photos are good photos - no matter the brand of gear. You are certainly picking great light to shoot in.


----------



## Asher (Dec 19, 2016)

Love the blue jay, Stuart.


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 20, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> Nicely done with Ice queens, as well as Ice moons, *Sedwards* and *Orangutan*!
> And welcome to the forums, *Tony B*! Nice start, even though you tossed in a Nikon photo in the mix.  Good photos are good photos - no matter the brand of gear. You are certainly picking great light to shoot in.


Thanks. Obviously an oversight on my end regarding the Nikon shot!  Nothing but Canon from this point on! Thanks for commenting!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 20, 2016)

A few more to share. All wild, hand-held, no cropping.

1. Double-crested Cormorant




2. Green Heron




3. Brown Pelican




4. Black-crowned Night Heron (juvenile form)




5. Great Blue Heron


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2016)

Very nice series,Tony.

Keep posting.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 20, 2016)

Vern said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...


Hi Vern . Exif is usually included when i upload to flicker but i must have unchecked a box in the export menu by accident.
7DII 400 f5.6L @5.6
1/800 , iso 800
manual mode +1-1/3 stop exposure compensation. noise reduction applied to background only .


----------



## Vern (Dec 21, 2016)

A few from today. The nuthatches were coming to the feeder. I love these little guys.

5D Mark IV, ISO 1000, 600II + 1.4XIII, f 7.1, 1/400, better beamer at -1 exp comp.


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2016)

Lovely pictures, Vern.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 21, 2016)

Click said:


> Lovely pictures, Vern.



+1

Don't recognize the upper guy??

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Jack,

It's a Brown-headed Nuthatch


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2016)

One of my friends this afternoon...


----------



## sedwards (Dec 21, 2016)

House Sparrow
1DsIII 400 f5.6L 
1/800 
iso 800 , +2/3 EC.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 21, 2016)

Click said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> It's a Brown-headed Nuthatch



I think I could have guessed that!  Not in my Western NA Stokes - so I see it's SE US and somewhat rare?? Cute like the Red-breasted.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Vern. 
Very nice shots , nice poses. 
Nice to see you get visitors to your feeders, I have thrown away so much food from my feeders that I gave up, no signs that anything even touched them, no evidence of pecking at peanuts, nothing. So disappointing as I made a bracket and pole to position it safely away from predators (cats) with a clear flight line in and out in multiple directions. 
There are some birds around, I sometimes hear sparrows and I see starlings sometimes, but I think our residential area is very sparsely populated with birds. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shot, a good environmental view. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Stuart. 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> House Sparrow
> 1DsIII 400 f5.6L
> 1/800
> iso 800 , +2/3 EC.


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2016)

sedwards said:


> House Sparrow
> 1DsIII 400 f5.6L
> 1/800
> iso 800 , +2/3 EC.



Nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice shot, a good environmental view.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.




Thanks, Graham!


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 21, 2016)

Vern said:


> A few from today. The nuthatches were coming to the feeder. I love these little guys.
> 
> 5D Mark IV, ISO 1000, 600II + 1.4XIII, f 7.1, 1/400, better beamer at -1 exp comp.


Really fantastic color & clarity.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 21, 2016)

dpc said:


> One of my friends this afternoon...


Beautiful bird and composition.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 21, 2016)

All wild, hand-held, no cropping. 

1. Snowy Egret





2. Great Blue Heron




3. Brown Pelican




4. Double-crested Cormorant




5. Great Egret


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2016)

Beautiful series, Tony.


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 21, 2016)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Tony.


Thanks for looking and commenting.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 21, 2016)

All wild, hand-held, no cropping.

1. Brown Pelican




2. Red-tailed Hawk




3. Double-crested Cormorant




4. Common Merganser




5. Great Blue Heron


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2016)

Tony Britton said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > One of my friends this afternoon...
> ...



Thanks, Tony.


----------



## Vern (Dec 21, 2016)

Click said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> It's a Brown-headed Nuthatch



my avatar pic - one of my favorites


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2016)

Vern said:


> my avatar pic - one of my favorites



+1

Lovely. Nicely done, Vern.


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2016)

Tony Britton said:


> All wild, hand-held, no cropping.
> 
> 1. Snowy Egret
> 
> ...




Gorgeous shots! I especially like the egrets.


----------



## dpc (Dec 21, 2016)

Tony Britton said:


> All wild, hand-held, no cropping.
> 
> 1. Brown Pelican
> 
> ...




Love the Brown pelican.


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2016)

Tony Britton said:


> All wild, hand-held, no cropping.



Another great series, Tony. Keep posting.


----------



## tron (Dec 21, 2016)

Click said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > my avatar pic - one of my favorites
> ...


+1 too. That's a very nice picture Vern...


----------



## hbr (Dec 21, 2016)

Lovely shots.Tony.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 21, 2016)

Wow, the bar is being raised!

Jack


----------



## AaronT (Dec 21, 2016)

I modestly think I have the ugliest bird portrait. ;D


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2016)

Great shots Tony. It's right that they are all wild.


----------



## chauncey (Dec 22, 2016)

Just for grins...will never hang in my living room.


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 22, 2016)

AaronT said:


> I modestly think I have the ugliest bird portrait. ;D



Without question 

Reminds me of the Jungle Book 

-Sebastian


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 22, 2016)

Tony Britton said:


> All wild, hand-held, no cropping.
> 
> 1. Brown Pelican
> 
> ...


Fantastic bird photos, Tony!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 22, 2016)

Vern said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jack,
> ...


Really nice, Vern! Great pose.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 22, 2016)

chauncey said:


> Just for grins...will never hang in my living room.


Chauncey, well timed capture ;D

I got a similar shot several days ago.


Juvenile BCN Heron poops during chase by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2016)

chauncey said:


> Just for grins...will never hang in my living room.



LOL ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 22, 2016)

Baby wild Hawaiian Koloa/Mallard hybrid duckling



Baby Hawaiian Mallard ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 22, 2016)

Don't you just hate it when you can't reach the spot that's itching ;D


BCN Heron in Octopus Tree by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 22, 2016)

Red-crested Brazilian Cardinal


Brazilian Cardinal by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 22, 2016)

Another wild (slightly older) Hawaiian/Mallard hybrid duckling closeup portrait


Baby Hawaiian Mallard ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 22, 2016)

BCN Heron with tilapia for dinner


BCN Heron with tilapia fish by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron with tilapia fish by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron with tilapia fish by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Don't you just hate it when you can't reach the spot that's itching ;D



LOL ;D Nice one, serendipidy.


----------



## Monte (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice sharp shots Serendipity!


----------



## chauncey (Dec 22, 2016)

> I got a similar shot several days ago.


Thing is, I didn't see it until I opened it on my desktop...what about you?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 22, 2016)

serendipidy, where have you been? Harry's back!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi Eric. 
Great to have you (and Harry?) back, and with such a nice series of shots. Nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 22, 2016)

Super series of the Black-crowned night heron, Serendipidy!
The duckling is pretty darn cute too.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 23, 2016)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you just hate it when you can't reach the spot that's itching ;D
> ...


Thanks, Click.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 23, 2016)

Monte said:


> Nice sharp shots Serendipity!


Thanks, Monte.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 23, 2016)

chauncey said:


> > I got a similar shot several days ago.
> 
> 
> Thing is, I didn't see it until I opened it on my desktop...what about you?


Same here...quite a surprise ;D


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 23, 2016)

Two blue...but not too blue.
200 2.8L


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 23, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> serendipidy, where have you been? Harry's back!
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack,
Sort of took some time off from photography. But I recently got my early Christmas gifts of a 7D2 and a 100-400Lii and have been trying them out.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 23, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Eric.
> Great to have you (and Harry?) back, and with such a nice series of shots. Nicely done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thank you Graham for your kind words. Nice to be back.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 23, 2016)

DominoDude said:


> Super series of the Black-crowned night heron, Serendipidy!
> The duckling is pretty darn cute too.


Thanks DominoDude.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 23, 2016)

kodakrome said:


> Two blue...but not too blue.
> 200 2.8L


Well done Kodakrome! Nice shots. I don't think we have this bird here in Hawaii.


----------



## dpc (Dec 23, 2016)

An acquaintance...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 23, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy, where have you been? Harry's back!
> ...



That's great - highly rated combo for birds!

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 23, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Two blue...but not too blue.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 23, 2016)

kodakrome said:


> Two blue...but not too blue.
> 200 2.8L


Very nice shots of this beautiful bird.

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 23, 2016)

dpc said:


> Tony Britton said:
> 
> 
> > All wild, hand-held, no cropping.
> ...


Thanks very much!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Dec 23, 2016)

Wild, hand-held, no cropping. Canon SX50 & Canon SX40.

1. Snowy Egret 




2. Double-crested Cormorant




3. Black Oystercatcher




4. Heermann's Gull




5. Double-crested Cormorant




6. Red-shouldered Hawk


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, Tony.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 27, 2016)

Dark-Eyed Junco
7DII 400mm f5.6
1/1600 , iso 1600


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice picture, Stuart.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 27, 2016)

Buzzard. Stopped the car on a country road this afternoon seeing it perched on post a fair distance away. Fortunately, I had the 5DS R with 400mm DO II + 2xTC next to me and got in a few shots. f/8, 1/1000s, f/8 and iso 640, 100% crop. Light was excellent.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 27, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Buzzard. Stopped the car on a country road this afternoon seeing it perched on post a fair distance away. Fortunately, I had the 5DS R with 400mm DO II + 2xTC next to me and got in a few shots. f/8, 1/1000s, f/8 and iso 640, 100% crop. Light was excellent.


Great capture, Alan.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 27, 2016)

A couple of BCN Heron closeup head shots. In the 2nd photo, you can see the anatomy of the bird's iris.


BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice pictures, Eric.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 27, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Eric.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 27, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> A couple of BCN Heron closeup head shots. In the 2nd photo, you can see the anatomy of the bird's iris.



They're what I call close ups! Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice Alan and Eric. I don't think there is anything alive here other than downies and chickadees. 

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks Alan and Jack.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 28, 2016)

Elvis reincarnated


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Elvis reincarnated



;D

Another very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Elvis reincarnated


There is a bit of resemblance, but that is one weird looking duck ;D Nice capture.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2016)

Heron dinnertime


BCN Heron with tilapia fish by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron with tilapia fish by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2016)

Eric, how did you get so close? Herons are usually skittish? Beautiful close ups.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi Alan. 
Very nice shot of the Buzzard, I see them around here like that but it is usually unsafe to stop in the area due to the busy nature of the narrow roads. 
Regarding Eric's close ups. If I remember correctly, you become their fishing partner, throwing food which brings the tilapia (pest species?) to the surface and the heron takes advantage of this. Quite a special relationship to foster. 

Hi Eric. 
As Alan says some fabulous shots, did you say you just bought a 7DII or was that me misreading and it was a 7D? 
I see that the shots you have shared are with a 7D (from Flickr exif) is that because you are still getting to grips with the MKII AF system? 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Eric, how did you get so close? Herons are usually skittish? Beautiful close ups.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Eric, how did you get so close? Herons are usually skittish? Beautiful close ups.


Hi Alan,
I live on a small canal/drainage ditch that connects to a brackish lake. The canal has fish (mostly tilapia) and waterfowl such as Hawaiian mallard ducks, Hawaiian coots, moorhens. Several heron have made this area their fishing spot. I would occasionally feed bread to the fowl and fish.

About 5 years ago, this heron (we named him Harry on CR ;D) was attracted to the commotion of the fish splashing around for the bread. Over time, we developed a fishing partnership that got to the point that everyday he would come to my house and sit on the fence by my window for hours until I came out and got him some fish. If I didn't come out quickly enough, he would sit for hours making loud squawking noises. Harry has been gone for several years but has been replaced by a number of other herons (relatives or friends?) that I have conditioned to fish with me.

So, I don't approach them, they wait for me everyday and approach me. Harry used to come within 2 or 3 feet and sometimes got so close I was concerned about his pointed beak and my safety. These herons now will only approach within about 4 feet, but I sometimes can get a little closer by moving slowly. Harry was a pro at fishing with me, but his replacements are amateurs and I waste a lot of bread trying to get them some fish. Now there a 3 adult herons and one juvenile who come almost daily. Yesterday, one heron has started sitting on my roof and walking on my solar panels which I don't like. The herons fight over the fishing spot now and try to chase one another if they get too close to one another. 

There is an aggressive gang of about 12-15 ducks that hang out in the area waiting for the feeding to start. They have no fear of the herons and are so quick to eat all the bread, even within inches of the heron, that the herons have little chance to catch a fish now. So I try to wait till the ducks are a little ways away, but they somehow know and within minutes arrive and spoil everything.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Yes, I got a new 7D2 last month and a new 100-400mmL II earlier this month to replace my 7D and 100-400mmL I. I usually upload my keepers to FLICKR and then post them from that site to CR. I took a break from posting for a while and so was catching up by posting some photos taken with my old 7D. I am almost caught up now to where everything posted soon will be taken with my new 7D and 100-400.
> 
> ...


----------



## candyman (Dec 28, 2016)

serendipidy said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Eric, how did you get so close? Herons are usually skittish? Beautiful close ups.
> ...




Thank you for sharing this wonderful story. I enjoyed reading it and pictured myself all the things going on there. Hope you continue to share your photos and new developments at your site.
Wonderful photos. 
Have a nice holiday!


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2016)

candyman said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...


Thanks, candyman 
Seasons Greetings and Happy New Year to you also.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks for the interesting story Eric. You have a good copy of the 100-400mm, mine was rubbish, unlike the Mk II.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Thanks for the interesting story Eric. You have a good copy of the 100-400mm, mine was rubbish, unlike the Mk II.


Hi Alan,
I think it is absolutely terrible that any company selling a product would not make certain that every copy was of sufficient high quality to satisfy their customers, especially such an expensive product. 
Eric


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2016)

7D I and 100-400L I



BCN Heron in Octopus Tree by Eric Johnson, on Flickr

7D II and 100-400L I



Black Crowned Night Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice pictures, Eric.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey Eric, how does it go; a picture is worth a 1000 words. I'd say your few words are better than a picture. 

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 28, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Eric, how does it go; a picture is worth a 1000 words. I'd say your few words are better than a picture.
> 
> Jack


Thanks, Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 29, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Eric.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## Mykel (Dec 30, 2016)

Rainbow Bee-Eater


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi Mykel. 
Very nice, you have to love the compression of the images posted here and how it makes great shots look meh. 
This (and others) looks so much better opened on its own page. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mykel said:


> Rainbow Bee-Eater


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2016)

Mykel said:


> Rainbow Bee-Eater



Beautiful shot. Nicely done.


----------



## sedwards (Dec 30, 2016)

Anhinga , Orlando Wetlands Park
5DIII 400mm f6.3
1/500 iso 1250


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2016)

Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## auditom (Dec 30, 2016)

Got him today: Middle-spotted woodpecker with 1DXII, 100-400LII +Extender 1.4 III @560mm f9,0 ISO 2500
A really amazing combo


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2016)

Lovely. Well done, Tom.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi Tom. 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



auditom said:


> Got him today: Middle-spotted woodpecker with 1DXII, 100-400LII +Extender 1.4 III @560mm f9,0 ISO 2500
> A really amazing combo


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2016)

auditom said:


> Got him today: Middle-spotted woodpecker with 1DXII, 100-400LII +Extender 1.4 III @560mm f9,0 ISO 2500
> A really amazing combo



A really nice picture!


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2016)

A great horned owl asleep in a large spruce tree in my backyard. His partner was perched on a nearby branch. This isn't the best picture, but it's the best I could do. Repositioning for a better shot or getting closer weren't options. I'm constantly finding owl pellets at the base of this tree but seldom see the owls, although I frequently hear them. 7D + Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary at 600 mm.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
That is lovely, and so nice that you have such a majestic bird frequenting your garden. 
Regarding it not being the best picture, we have to realise that this is a living breathing creature with its own will and comfort zone, if that is where he sat, that is where you take his photo. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> A great horned owl asleep in a large spruce tree in my backyard. His partner was perched on a nearby branch. This isn't the best picture, but it's the best I could do. Repositioning for a better shot or getting closer weren't options. I'm constantly finding owl pellets at the base of this tree but seldom see the owls, although I frequently hear them. 7D + Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary at 600 mm.


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> That is lovely, and so nice that you have such a majestic bird frequenting your garden.
> Regarding it not being the best picture, we have to realise that this is a living breathing creature with its own will and comfort zone, if that is where he sat, that is where you take his photo.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Jaccop (Dec 31, 2016)

My angel


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2016)

Jaccop said:


> My angel



Another very nice shot, Jacco.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 31, 2016)

Click said:


> Jaccop said:
> 
> 
> > My angel
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Jaccop. 
Amazing pose, great shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jaccop said:


> My angel


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 1, 2017)

dpc said:


> A great horned owl asleep in a large spruce tree in my backyard. His partner was perched on a nearby branch. This isn't the best picture, but it's the best I could do. Repositioning for a better shot or getting closer weren't options. I'm constantly finding owl pellets at the base of this tree but seldom see the owls, although I frequently hear them. 7D + Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary at 600 mm.



Very nice, dpc!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 1, 2017)

Jaccop said:


> My angel


Simply magnificent.


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 3, 2017)

Egret and heron in the South Carolina marsh 
400 5.6L


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2017)

Still trying for a decent shot of the great horned owls that inhabit my backyard at least some of the time. The nice thing is I know where they'll likely be and when, so I can bide my time until an opportunity beckons.


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Egret and heron in the South Carolina marsh
> 400 5.6L



Very nice series, kodakrome.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi kodakrome. 
Very nice shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kodakrome said:


> Egret and heron in the South Carolina marsh
> 400 5.6L


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
That looks very much like an 'oh it's you again' look!  Not a bad shot to show them in their natural environment. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Still trying for a decent shot of the great horned owls that inhabit my backyard at least some of the time. The nice thing is I know where they'll likely be and when, so I can bide my time until an opportunity beckons.


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 3, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Egret and heron in the South Carolina marsh
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 3, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi kodakrome.
> Very nice shots.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> That looks very much like an 'oh it's you again' look!  Not a bad shot to show them in their natural environment.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thanks for looking, Graham. Yes, it was rather amusing to see the owl glance down at me with that quizzical look. I'm sure it's wondering why I'm encroaching on its territory while at the same time recognizing that I'm not much of a threat. I hope it allows for even greater photographic opportunities.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 3, 2017)

dpc said:


> Still trying for a decent shot of the great horned owls that inhabit my backyard at least some of the time. The nice thing is I know where they'll likely be and when, so I can bide my time until an opportunity beckons.



That's a very nice shot, a natural pose and habitat.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 5, 2017)

Juvenile BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2017)

Very nice picture. Well done, serendipidy.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 5, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice picture. Well done, serendipidy.


Thank you, Click.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 5, 2017)

Those are some fantastic closeups Serendipidy !

Things are a little slow at my feeder lately. Cant wait for spring so things pick up a little. 
for now I have to settle for junco's and chickadee's


----------



## sedwards (Jan 6, 2017)

For lack of willing models , I have resorted to sorting through old folders . It's funny how many good shots get overlooked. 
From last July
5DIII 400 f5.6L 1/400 iso 800


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 6, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Those are some fantastic closeups Serendipidy !
> 
> Things are a little slow at my feeder lately. Cant wait for spring so things pick up a little.
> for now I have to settle for junco's and chickadee's



You're not alone; and I don't even get the juncos at present! 

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2017)

sedwards said:


> For lack of willing models , I have resorted to sorting through old folders . It's funny how many good shots get overlooked.
> From last July
> 5DIII 400 f5.6L 1/400 iso 800


Very nice, Stuart. I really like that pose and the colors.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2017)

BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2017)

BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 6, 2017)

BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2017)

Very nice close-up. I especially like the last one.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 7, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice close-up. I especially like the last one.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## FEBS (Jan 7, 2017)

Last year in Uganda (Kisoro) I took a photo of this sunbird. Can someone tell me which type
of sunbird this might be? The Purple-breasted sunbird ?

Thx a lot,

Francois


----------



## Cog (Jan 7, 2017)

100-400 II


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2017)

Very nice series. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Vern (Jan 7, 2017)

snowy day today - I was surprised by how much small intervening flakes could lower contrast in pics.

5D MKIV ISO 1000, 600II + 1.4X III, 1/800, f8.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, Vern.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 7, 2017)

FEBS said:


> Last year in Uganda (Kisoro) I took a photo of this sunbird. Can someone tell me which type
> of sunbird this might be? The Purple-breasted sunbird ?
> 
> Thx a lot,
> ...


Nice photo of a beautiful bird. I googled it and the photo does look like what you said.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 7, 2017)

Cog said:


> 100-400 II


Lovely series.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 7, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, Vern.


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 7, 2017)

Juvenile BCN Heron...7D2, 100-400


Juvenile BCN HERON by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Juvenile BCN HERON by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice shots, Eric.


----------



## KAS (Jan 8, 2017)

Loving this thread. 

Slim pickings around here lately, but I managed this little Junco. Titmouse is from late this Fall.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2017)

KAS said:


> Loving this thread.
> 
> Slim pickings around here lately, but I managed this little Junco. Titmouse is from late this Fall.



Lovely pictures.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice shots KAS. I really like the first one.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 8, 2017)

KAS said:


> Loving this thread.
> 
> Slim pickings around here lately, but I managed this little Junco. Titmouse is from late this Fall.


Really cute! Well done.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 8, 2017)

Finally got some woodpeckers to come into my setup
Female Downy


7DII8252 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Alangeli (Jan 8, 2017)

Andenkondor (Vultur gryphus)


----------



## Cog (Jan 8, 2017)

*Click, serendipidy*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Finally got some woodpeckers to come into my setup
> Female Downy



Very nice picture, Stuart.


----------



## Tony Britton (Jan 8, 2017)

I hope you'll enjoy these. Wild, hand-held, no cropping.

1.Snowy Egret 





2. Double-crested Cormorant




3. Ring-billed Gull




4. Snowy Egret




5. Black-crowned Night Heron juvenile form. Nictitating membrane covering eye.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one. Well done, Tony.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 8, 2017)

With all of the recent snow here, the birds are appreciative of the seeds I offer.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one. Well done, Tony.


+1...Really nice!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 8, 2017)

Click said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got some woodpeckers to come into my setup
> ...


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 8, 2017)

Alangeli said:


> Andenkondor (Vultur gryphus)


Nice portrait of a rather ugly looking bird


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 8, 2017)

JMZawodny said:


> With all of the recent snow here, the birds are appreciative of the seeds I offer.


Cool shot ;D Lovely color and I like the snow on the bird's beak,


----------



## Vern (Jan 8, 2017)

I think this is a yellow throated vireo - but there are lots of flavors of warblers with some similarity.

5DMKIV ISO800, 600II + 1.4XIII, 1/1000, f8.


----------



## Vern (Jan 8, 2017)

A few more from a cold morning. Similar exif to the vireo pic.


----------



## Vern (Jan 8, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Finally got some woodpeckers to come into my setup
> Female Downy
> 
> 
> 7DII8252 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



very nice isolation of the subject


----------



## Vern (Jan 8, 2017)

sedwards said:


> For lack of willing models , I have resorted to sorting through old folders . It's funny how many good shots get overlooked.
> From last July
> 5DIII 400 f5.6L 1/400 iso 800



great pose - beautiful capture of the plumage


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 8, 2017)

Awesome photos, Vern! The yellow bird is a Pine Warbler, one of my favorites.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, Vern. 8)


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 8, 2017)

Some recent photos, taken with 7D mkii, EF 500 F4 and 1.4xiii. 

Blue Jay

Dark-eyed Junco (Oregon) - uncommon in WI


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 8, 2017)

A few more.

Northern Cardinals

American Pipit


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2017)

Lovely series. Well done, jmeyer.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 9, 2017)

Great shots everyone.

My guy asked if he could be featured again, this time with the wind at his back on a pretty cold day. This was his best pose.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 9, 2017)

Fantastic series of photos Vern, jmeyer, and Jack! 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks Eric, I'll pass that on to my model tomorrow.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 9, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Eric, I'll pass that on to my model tomorrow.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Cog (Jan 9, 2017)

*Vern, jmeyer*
Nice birds! And I feel so nostalgic. Looks like Iowa.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 9, 2017)

BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Cog (Jan 9, 2017)

serendipidy said:


>


Nice close-ups, *serendipidy*! Where do you find them?


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2017)

Very nice close-ups.


----------



## Vern (Jan 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Vern. 8)



Thanks jmeyer - I think that's right. The pics of them in my "Sibley Birds" are quite similar though.


----------



## tron (Jan 9, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Great shots everyone.
> 
> My guy asked if he could be featured again, this time with the wind at his back on a pretty cold day. This was his best pose.
> 
> Jack


Jack you have a fantastic model. Can I enlist its services? You would only have to send it to a different ... continent ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 9, 2017)

Cog said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Cog. 
I don't find them, they find me  
I live next to a drainage ditch/canal that empties into a brackish lake and has fish, mostly tilapia. Several varieties of waterfowl live around the canal including ducks, coots, moorhens and the herons. 
About 5 years ago, while feeding bread to the waterfowl and fish, this one heron (we named him Harry on Canon Rumors) found out that he could easily catch fish that were attracted to the bread I threw. Thereafter, everyday for several years, he would land on my chainlink fence outside my window and wait for hours for me to come out and help him catch fish for lunch and dinner. If I didn't come out quickly enough, he learned that by loudly and persistently squawking outside my dining room window, I would appear. Harry has been gone for several years now, but has been replaced by 2-3 adults and one juvenile BCN Heron (perhaps relatives of Harry) who all have learned how to get easy meals. They wait intermittently all day for me to fish with them. They get fish and I get photos ;D.
My street crosses the canal via a little concrete bridge. The herons are territorial, with each adult owning one side of the bridge. That is where I stand to throw the bread and I have to run back and forth to help each heron. They will often land on the concrete bridge wall and approach to within 3 feet of where I am standing if I pretend to ignore them. If one crosses the line into the other's spot, a chase ensues which offers a chance for me to practice my BIF skills.
Here are 2 shots taken yesterday (from inside my dining room) of the heron sitting on my chainlink fence about 8 yards away from my window.


BCN Heron outside my window by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron outside my window by Eric Johnson, on Flickr

Cheers, 
Eric


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice close-ups.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 9, 2017)

tron said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots everyone.
> ...



NO .... but I'd be willing to do a swap.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 9, 2017)

Eric, you'd better pray they don't start attacking you like some birds I read about in Australia!

Jack


----------



## Asher (Jan 9, 2017)

A trio of blue jays have been stopping by my yard daily for thawed water from the birdbath and to see if I've left any peanuts around. Shot these from from my dining room, using a rubber hood to try to minimize reflections from the window. 















I've also been playing around with remote shooting w/ Canon Connect app and my 24-70 f/4. It's hard to know when the jays will be around, but I'm hoping to get some wide-angle closeups next time.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 9, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eric, you'd better pray they don't start attacking you like some birds I read about in Australia!
> 
> Jack



Too late, Eric, they are coming to get you!


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2017)

Asher said:


> A trio of blue jays have been stopping by my yard daily for thawed water from the birdbath and to see if I've left any peanuts around. Shot these from from my dining room, using a rubber hood to try to minimize reflections from the window.



Nice series, Asher. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 9, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eric, you'd better pray they don't start attacking you like some birds I read about in Australia!
> 
> Jack



Why do you think I have to keep feeding them? ;D ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> > A trio of blue jays have been stopping by my yard daily for thawed water from the birdbath and to see if I've left any peanuts around. Shot these from from my dining room, using a rubber hood to try to minimize reflections from the window.
> ...


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 9, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Eric, you'd better pray they don't start attacking you like some birds I read about in Australia!
> ...



Lol ;D ;D ;D
After seeing the Alfred Hitchcock movie "The Birds", that has always been a concern


----------



## AlanF (Jan 9, 2017)

There are discussions in other threads about zooming with your feet and others about zooms vs primes. But, this short-eared owl of 440x200 pixels was 120 inaccessible metres away yesterday and needed every mm of 800 prime. Nothing marvellous but makes an acceptable small print for my annual album.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
I don't understand, I thought it wasn't supposed to matter, you are supposed to just cross the swamp, quicksand, minefield or other obstacle and improve that shot! That owl had better have been on the far side of a minefield laid in a swamp surrounded by an electric fence! :

Nice shot by the way. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> There are discussions in other threads about zooming with your feet and others about zooms vs primes. But, this short-eared owl of 440x200 pixels was 120 inaccessible metres away yesterday and needed every mm of 800 prime. Nothing marvellous but makes an acceptable small print for my annual album.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 10, 2017)

I feel your frustration, Alan. That's a nice shot under the circumstances. 

I wonder if the AF has picked up the vertical stem of grass in front of the owl? It seems in decent focus itself - either that or there may be some front focusing going on.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 10, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> I feel your frustration, Alan. That's a nice shot under the circumstances.
> 
> I wonder if the AF has picked up the vertical stem of grass in front of the owl? It seems in decent focus itself - either that or there may be some front focusing going on.



It certainly hasn't focussed on that blade of grass.

1. The depth of field at 120m for 800mm lens at f/8 and FF is 10-11m, and so grass to the side, behind and in front is in focus.
2. A single blade of grass at that distance against a similarly coloured background would not be large enough and of significant contrast to focus on.
3. DPP shows where you have focussed, and you can see below that I have focussed on the region of maximum contrast, the side of the owl against the background, and the stem isn't in the focussing frame.

ps the screenshot below has zero sharpening, and the grass to the side is sharper than the stem in front, suggesting there is not front focussing.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you for taking the time to reply, Alan.
The 5DIV is still very much on my next upgrade list...


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 10, 2017)

Just south of Manchester (UK, not Alabama) is a trout fishery that has set up some excellent photography hides for all sorts of woodland birds. last month they were still feeding on rowan berries - in this case, a mistle thrush

Canon 7D2, 40mm f4 DOii with 1.4ii
ISO4000 cropped about 20%


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2017)

Very nice picture, Mikehit.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 10, 2017)

Mike, I see several times now that you are using the 400 DO II with the 1.4xTC on the 7DII, and not the 2xTC. My experience is that the 2xTC is too much for the 7DII and the 5DS R but it is fine for the 5D IV.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks, Alan. The 2xtc is why the 5DIV/1Dx2 are so attractive. I have been comparing the 400DOii on both the 7D2 with the 6D with and without the 1.4tc and the way the 6D handles the high ISOs is only increasing my gear lust. 
The mistle thrush above was at 4000 ISO but I did have the luxury of being able to overexpose by up to one stop and recovered in post processing which reduced the noise very nicely but that is not always an option if you need the shutter speed (I am finding even 1/1000 ISO can be slow for small, twitchy woodland birds).


----------



## Cog (Jan 13, 2017)

Another curlew portrait on EF 100-400 II + 1.4x


----------



## Cog (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2017)

Beautiful shots, Cog. I especially like the second one. 

Well done.


----------



## Cog (Jan 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Cog. I especially like the second one.
> Well done.


Thank you, Click! It was a nice morning. Pleasure to take pictures.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 13, 2017)

A few shots from today. 1DX, Sigma 150-600C.


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> A few shots from today. 1DX, Sigma 150-600C.



Great shots.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 13, 2017)

Ruby-crowned Kinglet.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2017)

Click said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > A few shots from today. 1DX, Sigma 150-600C.
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2017)

jprusa said:


> Ruby-crowned Kinglet.



Lovely. Nicely done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 14, 2017)

Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby-crowned Kinglet.
> ...


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 14, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Cog. I especially like the second one.
> 
> Well done.


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 14, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> A few shots from today. 1DX, Sigma 150-600C.


Lovely photos. I really like the last one.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 14, 2017)

jprusa said:


> Ruby-crowned Kinglet.


Nice photo of an interesting bird.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 14, 2017)

some recent heron shots


BCN Heron fishing by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron BIF by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jprusa (Jan 14, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Ruby-crowned Kinglet.
> ...


 Thanks. Great heron photos!


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice pictures, serendipidy.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks, jprusa and Click.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Ryan. 
A very nice series of shots, I like the first one, but the owl is beautiful. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ryananthony said:


> A few shots from today. 1DX, Sigma 150-600C.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Joseph. 
Very nice shot of a cute little bird. 

Cheers, Graham. 



jprusa said:


> Ruby-crowned Kinglet.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi Eric. 
Nice shots, great timing on the first one, you captured the hole in the water (caused by a drip off the heron's beak?) perfectly with perfect timing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



serendipidy said:


> some recent heron shots


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 15, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Eric.
> Nice shots, great timing on the first one, you captured the hole in the water (caused by a drip off the heron's beak?) perfectly with perfect timing.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


Thanks Graham. Yes, I think it was a drop of water off the beak. I didn't plan the shot that way, it was just serendipitous ;D
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 15, 2017)

Juvenile BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 15, 2017)

BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2017)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Eric.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures. Well done, Eric.


Thanks Click.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 15, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Joseph.
> Very nice shot of a cute little bird.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Cog (Jan 15, 2017)

serendipidy said:


>


I like this one!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 15, 2017)

Cog said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, Cog. Another heron had entered his space and he was displaying a puffed up threat posture just before he chased the other heron away.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 16, 2017)

Greenfinch
7D2 with 400mm DO IS II
1/1000 f8 ISO 2000


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2017)

Nicely done, Mikehit.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Mike. 
Very nice shot, the lack of background gives the bird real presence. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> Greenfinch
> 7D2 with 400mm DO IS II
> 1/1000 f8 ISO 2000


----------



## applecider (Jan 17, 2017)

A recent snow and cold streak with 6 days of sub freezing weather in Portland Oregon has really brought the neighborhoods birds to feeders. The Oregon juncos are the most common of the visitors.

Towhees are also frequent visitors, tho they prefer to stay on the ground most of the time, and are allergic to staying still.

The star of the local show is the Townsend warbler, masked and ready. This is a friendly bird who will often perch within arms length while the feeders are serviced.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 17, 2017)

applecider said:


> A recent snow and cold streak with 6 days of sub freezing weather in Portland Oregon has really brought the neighborhoods birds to feeders. The Oregon juncos are the most common of the visitors.
> 
> Towhees are also frequent visitors, tho they prefer to stay on the ground most of the time, and are allergic to staying still.
> 
> The star of the local show is the Townsend warbler, masked and ready. This is a friendly bird who will often perch within arms length while the feeders are serviced.


Very nice series, applecider. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 17, 2017)

Juvenile BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 17, 2017)

Who you looking' at?



BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Juvenile BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr




Very nice shot, Eric.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > A recent snow and cold streak with 6 days of sub freezing weather in Portland Oregon has really brought the neighborhoods birds to feeders. The Oregon juncos are the most common of the visitors.
> ...



Very nice. Same happens here but at about -20C. No warblers, of course.

Little to shoot here so I'm digging into old photos - from Haida Gwaii, May, 2015

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 18, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > applecider said:
> ...



Wonderful photo, Jack. I've never seen one of those in the wild.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 18, 2017)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Juvenile BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr
> ...


Thank you, Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...



Thanks, you do have eagles, right, just not Bald??

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 18, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


We don't have any eagles in Hawaii to my knowledge (except rare accidental vagrants). There is a Hawaiian hawk which is only found on the Big Island.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## applecider (Jan 18, 2017)

The big thaw has begun here after 6 days of sub zero weather and 200mm of snow.

I've several sugar addicts living around here who have been on life support but may have made it. Here is one Anna's hummingbird. Without feed I'm pretty sure many of them would have died, I just cannot let that happen as I enjoy them too much, so I pay my toll of sugar and they stay.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 19, 2017)

applecider said:


> The big thaw has begun here after 6 days of sub zero weather and 200mm of snow.
> 
> I've several sugar addicts living around here who have been on life support but may have made it. Here is one Anna's hummingbird. Without feed I'm pretty sure many of them would have died, I just cannot let that happen as I enjoy them too much, so I pay my toll of sugar and they stay.


Nice photo and story. I love hummingbird photos, but, unfortunately, we don't have any hummingbirds in Hawaii


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 19, 2017)

A couple Eagles from the other day. 1dx, Sigma 150-600C


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> A couple Eagles from the other day. 1dx, Sigma 150-600C



Very nice series. I especially like the second shot.


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 19, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Who you looking' at?



That's great...the orange eyes make a nice intensity.


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 19, 2017)

A young looking egret having maybe a bad hair day...and a blue heron doing what they do.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 19, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Who you looking' at?
> ...


Thanks Kodakrome. Those eyes look a little weird.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 19, 2017)

Click said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > A couple Eagles from the other day. 1dx, Sigma 150-600C
> ...


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 19, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> A young looking egret having maybe a bad hair day...and a blue heron doing what they do.


Very nice photos, kodakrome.


----------



## applecider (Jan 19, 2017)

A technically better thawed hummingbird. The ruby cap has to be in a certain direction in regard to light, so still room for improvement. This one at iso 800 1/6400 w EF600ii.

Enjoying all the photos here, wouldn't mind more of the night herons...


----------



## AlanF (Jan 19, 2017)

applecider said:


> A technically better thawed hummingbird. The ruby cap has to be in a certain direction in regard to light, so still room for improvement. This one at iso 800 1/6400 w EF600ii.
> 
> Enjoying all the photos here, wouldn't mind more of the night herons...



Very good, especially for one out of the freezer.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 19, 2017)

A couple of a shorteared owl that decided to rest on a post just in reach of 800mm on a 5DIV. The bird is only 600x500 px from the very centre of the frame.


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2017)

applecider said:


> A technically better thawed hummingbird. The ruby cap has to be in a certain direction in regard to light, so still room for improvement. This one at iso 800 1/6400 w EF600ii.
> 
> Enjoying all the photos here, wouldn't mind more of the night herons...



Nice picture, applecider.


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 19, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > A young looking egret having maybe a bad hair day...and a blue heron doing what they do.
> ...



Thanks for the comment, serendipity!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 19, 2017)

I NEED a longer lens!!!
Taken with 7DII, 70-200_2.8II. Heavily cropped, no post.
-r


----------



## martinslade (Jan 20, 2017)

Managed to catch up with our resident Peregrines today. This one getting really peed off with a tiresome noisy jackdaw to my benefit


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

AlanF said:


> A couple of a shorteared owl that decided to rest on a post just in reach of 800mm on a 5DIV. The bird is only 600x500 px from the very centre of the frame.


That's a very nice looking bird, Alan. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

applecider said:


> A technically better thawed hummingbird. The ruby cap has to be in a certain direction in regard to light, so still room for improvement. This one at iso 800 1/6400 w EF600ii.
> 
> Enjoying all the photos here, wouldn't mind more of the night herons...


Wow! Beautiful.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

I was in SF, CA in Oct 2013 and was able to get a couple of hummingbird shots at the botanical garden.


C69A2283-dpp-c by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


C69A2217-dpp-c by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


C69A1056-dpp-c by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jprusa (Jan 21, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> I was in SF, CA in Oct 2013 and was able to get a couple of hummingbird shots at the botanical garden.
> 
> 
> C69A2283-dpp-c by Eric Johnson, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

jprusa said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > I was in SF, CA in Oct 2013 and was able to get a couple of hummingbird shots at the botanical garden.
> ...


Thanks jprusa!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice shots serendipidy! I'd like to get some humming birds but will have to travel far.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Nice shots serendipidy! I'd like to get some humming birds but will have to travel far.


Thanks Alan. They are beautiful birds. I visited one zoo in the 1970's that had a hummingbird house where you could walk among a variety of different kinds.


----------



## Claudelec (Jan 21, 2017)

Mesange bleue, just in my garden yesterday... from my window. Eos 70d EF 100-400 IS II at 400mm 1/500, f/8 , 1000 ISO, slightly cropped for file size reason.


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2017)

Claudelec said:


> Mesange bleue, just in my garden yesterday... from my window. Eos 70d EF 100-400 IS II at 400mm 1/500, f/8 , 1000 ISO, slightly cropped for file size reason.



Nice picture.


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> I was in SF, CA in Oct 2013 and was able to get a couple of hummingbird shots at the botanical garden.



Great series. Well done, Eric.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots serendipidy! I'd like to get some humming birds but will have to travel far.
> ...



Let me guess, it's probably shut down now due to bird cruelty issues. 

Jack


----------



## reef58 (Jan 21, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> I was in SF, CA in Oct 2013 and was able to get a couple of hummingbird shots at the botanical garden



Wow those are nice


----------



## Tony Britton (Jan 21, 2017)

Here's a series of Snowy Egret photos featuring side-lighting, which remains my favorite way to light the subject. Hand-held, no cropping. 

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2017)

Tony Britton said:


> Here's a series of Snowy Egret photos featuring side-lighting, which remains my favorite way to light the subject. Hand-held, no cropping.




Very nice series, Tony. I especially like the 2nd one. Well done.


----------



## hbr (Jan 21, 2017)

reef58 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > I was in SF, CA in Oct 2013 and was able to get a couple of hummingbird shots at the botanical garden
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2017)

Well done, indeed!
I concur with Click.
-r


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

Click said:


> Claudelec said:
> 
> 
> > Mesange bleue, just in my garden yesterday... from my window. Eos 70d EF 100-400 IS II at 400mm 1/500, f/8 , 1000 ISO, slightly cropped for file size reason.
> ...


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

Click said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > I was in SF, CA in Oct 2013 and was able to get a couple of hummingbird shots at the botanical garden.
> ...


Thanks, Click.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

reef58 said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > I was in SF, CA in Oct 2013 and was able to get a couple of hummingbird shots at the botanical garden
> ...


Thanks


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

Tony Britton said:


> Here's a series of Snowy Egret photos featuring side-lighting, which remains my favorite way to light the subject. Hand-held, no cropping.


Gorgeous series! The dark background really makes the white egret stand out.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks hbr.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 21, 2017)

An unusually confiding Mediterranean gull. 5Ds, 500+1.4: 700mm, f/5.6, 1/320, ISO 3200 (handheld).


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice shot, scyrene.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

scyrene said:


> An unusually confiding Mediterranean gull. 5Ds, 500+1.4: 700mm, f/5.6, 1/320, ISO 3200 (handheld).


Very nice portrait.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

Heron with tilapia


BCN Heron with tilapia fish by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron with tilapia fish by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2017)

Gee, the fish is almost as big as the heron!
Great shots.
-r


----------



## jprusa (Jan 21, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Heron with tilapia


Great Shot Eric!


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2017)

Very nice shots, Eric.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2017)

scyrene said:


> An unusually confiding Mediterranean gull. 5Ds, 500+1.4: 700mm, f/5.6, 1/320, ISO 3200 (handheld).



Lovely shot. Since ISO 3200, why not do a little noise reduction on the background. I'm sure it would add just a little extra.

Jack


----------



## scyrene (Jan 21, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > An unusually confiding Mediterranean gull. 5Ds, 500+1.4: 700mm, f/5.6, 1/320, ISO 3200 (handheld).
> ...



LOL, thanks. I actually worked on this image pretty hard. I split it into two, masking off the foreground (bird) and applying heavy colour denoise to the background, and then re-merging in Affinity. I also applied some luminance denoise, and masked sharpening in Lightroom. Originally, I was going to do what I normally would now, with an image like this: heavy denoise (chrominance and luminance) on the background, then Gaussian blur, then add in some random grain. But it didn't work, and I preferred the less processed approach.

However even so, in general I much prefer even natural noise to noise reduction, which either posterises or leaves weird wormy artifacts on areas of smooth tone like the background here. Also, moderate noise means that resizing by websites like Flickr and Twitter doesn't cause such ugly jpeg compression artifacts on smooth tones as it does without.

Ultimately it's a matter of taste. But this is ISO 3200, there's gonna be noise. Each to their own.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 21, 2017)

scyrene said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



Would you mind posting an uncrossed version? The noise at 3200 seems to be inconsistent with anything but a pretty heavy crop.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Gee, the fish is almost as big as the heron!
> Great shots.
> -r


Thanks, lion rock.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

jprusa said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Heron with tilapia
> ...


Thanks, jprusa.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Eric.


Thank you, Click.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

Taken at the sunset golden hour of warm light.


Juvenile BCN Heron at sunset by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## hbr (Jan 21, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Gee, the fish is almost as big as the heron!
> Great shots.
> -r



Yes, I have seen Great Blues struggling with fish that were half this size.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2017)

scyrene said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



Don't mind me. I'm not saying the noise is problematic. That's more than I ever do. I'd be curious to see what Scott has up his sleave.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Taken at the sunset golden hour of warm light.
> 
> 
> Juvenile BCN Heron at sunset by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



Careful, Eric, these birds will be thinking they belong in Hollywood! 

Jack


----------



## scyrene (Jan 21, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Sure, here you go. It is indeed a fairly heavy crop. I wanted a close portrait. I originally cropped it wider but preferred the tighter version. (This is of course resized).


----------



## d4mike (Jan 21, 2017)

My first snowy of the year. 
They were all (saw seven) sitting on poles as it wasn't feeding time, but the truck was running funny so I left. Truck quit 20 miles north of the Mackinaw bridge, got towed 70 miles to Gaylord where a mechanic was waiting, that was not cheep cheep cheep as this was on a Sunday. Ended up being a fuel filter issue on the diesel. 
Anyway, I tried to get this one back-lit.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 21, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don't mind me. I'm not saying the noise is problematic. That's more than I ever do. I'd be curious to see what Scott has up his sleave.
> 
> Jack



Heh, it's fine. I know some would balk at it. However, as time goes on, the more I am at peace with noise and less satisfied with noise reduction. A smooth grain across the image (or at least areas of smooth tone) is less ugly to my eyes than the alternatives, but as I say, it's entirely subjective


----------



## scyrene (Jan 21, 2017)

d4mike said:


> My first snowy of the year.
> They were all (saw seven) sitting on poles as it wasn't feeding time, but the truck was running funny so I left. Truck quit 20 miles north of the Mackinaw bridge, got towed 70 miles to Gaylord where a mechanic was waiting, that was not cheep cheep cheep as this was on a Sunday. Ended up being a fuel filter issue on the diesel.
> Anyway, I tried to get this one back-lit.



What a fantastic bird to see! And (to me) unusual to see it against a blue sky. Well done


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Taken at the sunset golden hour of warm light.
> ...


Hi Jack,
They already think they have a contract...I have to pay them in fish for their modeling fees. ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 21, 2017)

d4mike said:


> My first snowy of the year.
> They were all (saw seven) sitting on poles as it wasn't feeding time, but the truck was running funny so I left. Truck quit 20 miles north of the Mackinaw bridge, got towed 70 miles to Gaylord where a mechanic was waiting, that was not cheep cheep cheep as this was on a Sunday. Ended up being a fuel filter issue on the diesel.
> Anyway, I tried to get this one back-lit.


This is a gorgeous photo! Love the backlit white feathers against the nice blue sky.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## Cog (Jan 22, 2017)

Pink ones:












And white ones:


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2017)

Very nice shots, Cog.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 22, 2017)

d4mike said:


> My first snowy of the year.
> They were all (saw seven) sitting on poles as it wasn't feeding time, but the truck was running funny so I left. Truck quit 20 miles north of the Mackinaw bridge, got towed 70 miles to Gaylord where a mechanic was waiting, that was not cheep cheep cheep as this was on a Sunday. Ended up being a fuel filter issue on the diesel.
> Anyway, I tried to get this one back-lit.



Brilliant! So well framed against the sun and the shadow is well controlled


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 22, 2017)

Those are wonderful high-key shots, cog.


----------



## Claudelec (Jan 22, 2017)

"It's cold"
EOS 70D EF 100-400L IS II at 400mm 1/2000, f/6.3 , 1600 ISO


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 22, 2017)

Claudelec said:


> "It's cold"
> EOS 70D EF 100-400L IS II at 400mm 1/2000, f/6.3 , 1600 ISO



Nice. I can relate to that guy! Was skating on my pond just last night. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 22, 2017)

Female stonechat this afternoon. 800mm f/8.


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2017)

Lovely shot, Alan.


----------



## OlAf (Jan 22, 2017)

_61A0061 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2017)

Very nice picture, OlAf.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 22, 2017)

Cog said:


> Pink ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cog, I really like these. Love the color and composition!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 22, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, Alan.


+1


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 22, 2017)

OlAf said:


> _61A0061 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


That is one cool photo! Well done.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 22, 2017)

I just picked up a 1D mark IV last week and wouldn't ya know it , rain all weekend lol .
I was able to get a few high ISO shots when the rain eased up a bit.


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice pictures, sedwards.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 22, 2017)

Bald eagle.... 7D2 and tamron 150-600 lens under poor lighting conditions


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 22, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> That is one cool photo! Well done.



+1

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, sedwards.


Yes, +1


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 23, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Bald eagle.... 7D2 and tamron 150-600 lens under poor lighting conditions


Nice, Don. I like the last one best.


----------



## Cog (Jan 23, 2017)

*Click, Mikehit, serendipidy*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## Viggo (Jan 23, 2017)

Here's a shot from a couple days ago testing my new camera.

Shot with 1dx2 plus 200 f2.


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Here's a shot from a couple days ago testing my new camera.
> 
> Shot with 1dx2 plus 200 f2.



Touchdown.  Nicely done, Viggo.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a shot from a couple days ago testing my new camera.
> ...



Thanks Click! Wish I had more punch and color in the water, but nope. Next time


----------



## ERHP (Jan 23, 2017)

One of the local Osprey's was perched on a branch above the lake. Though the bird was in some dappled light, I liked the way the sun was lighting up the grassy background.




1/1250 : f/8 : ISO 1000 1DX MK II w/ 600 f/4L IS II w/1.4X TC III


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2017)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 23, 2017)

ERHP,
nice one!
-r


----------



## rpt (Jan 23, 2017)

lion rock said:


> ERHP,
> nice one!
> -r



Excellent picture.


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 23, 2017)

rpt said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > ERHP,
> ...


+1...well done ERHP!


----------



## sedwards (Jan 24, 2017)

Snow Junco


_D4_93741 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Viggo (Jan 24, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Snow Junco
> 
> 
> _D4_93741 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



WOW!


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Snow Junco



Awesome. Beautiful picture. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 24, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Snow Junco



Really like the shot.... The composition is perfect!


----------



## ISO64 (Jan 25, 2017)

Great grey owl

7D2, 400/5.6L, Manfrotto Dual 290 + 496RC2 Ball Head
ISO 320, 1/50s, f 5.6


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 25, 2017)

Why do Owls always look surprised? I thought Owls were bright and not fooled easily, according to legend... HA ... nice shot !


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 25, 2017)

Lovely Great Grey - where was it shot?

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2017)

ISO64 said:


> Great grey owl



Nice.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 25, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> Why do Owls always look surprised? I thought Owls were bright and not fooled easily, according to legend... HA ... nice shot !



I have it on good authority that owls are the dumbest birds you will ever that the good fortune to meet. The size of their eyes has two effects: there ain't much room left for a brain and what there is is dedicated to processing the masses of visual information.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 26, 2017)

Don't believe Mike.

A wise old owl lived in an oak
The more he saw the less he spoke
The less he spoke the more he heard.
Why can't we all be like that wise old bird

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 26, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don't believe Mike.
> 
> A wise old owl lived in an oak
> The more he saw the less he spoke
> ...



Apparently they are also grumpy buggers and even experienced falconers can take a long time to get used to their personality. 
Beautiful to watch, though.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 26, 2017)

barn owl feeding at a raptors display

7Dii with 100-400ii


----------



## jprusa (Jan 26, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> barn owl feeding at a raptors display
> 
> 7Dii with 100-400ii


Great shot!


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> barn owl feeding at a raptors display
> 
> 7Dii with 100-400ii



Very nice shot, Mike.


----------



## Vern (Jan 26, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Snow Junco
> 
> 
> _D4_93741 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



great pose

snow bluebird from a few weeks ago


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2017)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Vern.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 27, 2017)

I was able to find and get pretty close to this Great Grey Owl today. What an awesome bird 200mm only cropped from the sides


1E7A9100 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 27, 2017)

Stunning, sedwards


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2017)

Awesome. Great shot, Stuart. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Awesome. Great shot, Stuart. 8)



Very nice. Once in my life only, 45 years ago with a FD 200mm and Canon F1, my G Grey was sitting on a metal rod - kind of spoiled an otherwise nice shot, much like yours. They are huge!

Jack


----------



## scyrene (Jan 28, 2017)

OlAf said:


> _61A0061 by -OlAf-, on Flickr



Excellent.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 28, 2017)

ERHP said:


> One of the local Osprey's was perched on a branch above the lake. Though the bird was in some dappled light, I liked the way the sun was lighting up the grassy background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic background and light.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 28, 2017)

Robin this afternoon.


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Robin this afternoon.



Lovely.  Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Vern (Jan 28, 2017)

beautiful owl shot, Sedwards.

Here's another snowy day bird from me. I like the result of tone-mapping this one.
5DMKIV, ISO 1000, 600 II + 1.4X III, f8, 1/500.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks Click!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 29, 2017)

I never get sick of seeing some of these pics. That Grey owl is beautiful


----------



## 7DmkI (Jan 29, 2017)

Taken by 7dmkI at ISO4000, grainy but not too bad (in my own opinion  ).


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2017)

Vern said:


> Here's another snowy day bird from me. I like the result of tone-mapping this one.
> 5DMKIV, ISO 1000, 600 II + 1.4X III, f8, 1/500.



Beautiful picture.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 29, 2017)

This is one of three or four Downy Woodpeckers that are frequent visitors at our bird feeders this winter.

5DsR EF 300mm f/2.8 II with 1.4xiii extender. f/6.3, 1,600 ISO 640



2017_01_29_135022-0881 by Bryan Holliman, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2017)

bholliman said:


> This is one of three or four Downy Woodpeckers that are frequent visitors at our bird feeders this winter.
> 
> 5DsR EF 300mm f/2.8 II with 1.4xiii extender. f/6.3, 1,600 ISO 640



Great shot. Well done, bholliman.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 29, 2017)

sedwards said:


> I was able to find and get pretty close to this Great Grey Owl today. What an awesome bird 200mm only cropped from the sides



Excellent shot of an elusive raptor


----------



## bholliman (Jan 29, 2017)

Eagles have been more common in northern Indiana over the past few years. This one was perched over the Wabash River near a county road.

5DsR 300mm f/2.8 II with 2.0xiii extender, f/6.3 @ 1/1000 ISO250


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Eagles have been more common in northern Indiana over the past few years. This one was perched over the Wabash River near a county road.
> 
> 5DsR 300mm f/2.8 II with 2.0xiii extender, f/6.3 @ 1/1000 ISO250




Lovely light. Very nice picture.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 29, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Eagles have been more common in northern Indiana over the past few years. This one was perched over the Wabash River near a county road.
> 
> 5DsR 300mm f/2.8 II with 2.0xiii extender, f/6.3 @ 1/1000 ISO250



Nice. 
I would drop the 'Blacks' slider a bit to give some richness to the plumage.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 29, 2017)

Click said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > Eagles have been more common in northern Indiana over the past few years. This one was perched over the Wabash River near a county road.
> ...


Thanks Click!



Mikehit said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > Eagles have been more common in northern Indiana over the past few years. This one was perched over the Wabash River near a county road.
> ...



Thanks for the tip Mikehit, I always struggle with processing adult bald eagles trying to make both the body and with head and tail feathers look right. I dropped the blacks slider as much as I could without clipping and added contrast to this version. Enough?

Any suggestions for PP on the sky? I hate backgrounds like this, but have never been successful trying to make them look better.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 29, 2017)

The lighting means it is always going to be tricky but that is definitely better.


----------



## sedwards (Jan 30, 2017)

Sometimes you get the settings wrong but it still works.
I was trying to get a shot of this coot last year in florida and was having trouble exposing for the blacks without overexposing the water and the beak. i took a few shots at different exposures and got the beak just right but the bird was a little dark but easy to correct in post. The sky was bright overcast and the reflection made the water look white. I was pretty lucky there was no wind and no junk floating on the water. this is not the shot i had intended and only gave it a quick glance after taking it last year. While scrolling through old files I landed on it and thought it was worth editing.
5DIII 400mm , f7.1 , 1/500 , iso1600


5D3_99822 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 30, 2017)

That definitely works. A big ;D from me.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 30, 2017)

Some cute little ducklings to make everyone smile.


----------



## auditom (Jan 30, 2017)

some shots from the last weekend @ Wisentgehege Springe in Germany.
All taken with my favorite combo 1DXII/EF 100-400L II and Extender 1.4III


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2017)

Very nice series, Tom. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 30, 2017)

1DXii, 100-400ii @ 400, f5.6, iso 1250, 1/1600


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 30, 2017)

1DXii, 100-400ii @312mm, f5.6, 1/1250, iso 640
Is it still a portrait without a head?


----------



## auditom (Jan 30, 2017)

here is another shot, same combo, same location.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 30, 2017)

auditom said:


> some shots from the last weekend @ Wisentgehege Springe in Germany.
> All taken with my favorite combo 1DXII/EF 100-400L II and Extender 1.4III


Lovely detail.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 30, 2017)

auditom said:


> here is another shot, same combo, same location.


Very nice.


----------



## MusoD (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi All, first post to the forum here...

I'm really quite new to bird and wildlife photography, but just picked up the Sigma 150-600 Sport to have a dabble, and here's one from my first outing. Let me know your thoughts. Taken with a 5Diii.

Thanks all.


----------



## rpt (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice shot! Also welcome to CR.


----------



## MusoD (Jan 30, 2017)

rpt said:


> Nice shot! Also welcome to CR.



Thank you. 

Here's another one from the same walk.


----------



## MusoD (Jan 30, 2017)

I was also lucky enough to be in the right place when a murmuration of starlings started to form...


----------



## CTJohn (Jan 30, 2017)

Black Crowned Night Heron, Everglades.

7D, EF 100‑400mm f/4.5‑5.6L Is II USM


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2017)

MusoD said:


> Hi All, first post to the forum here...
> 
> I'm really quite new to bird and wildlife photography, but just picked up the Sigma 150-600 Sport to have a dabble, and here's one from my first outing. Let me know your thoughts. Taken with a 5Diii.
> 
> Thanks all.





MusoD said:


> Here's another one from the same walk.



Lovely pictures, MusoD. 

Welcome to CR


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 30, 2017)

MusoD said:


> I was also lucky enough to be in the right place when a murmuration of starlings started to form...



Around here, a large collection of starlings is an infestation. In the U.S. they are a destructive, invasive species.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 30, 2017)

CTJohn said:


> Yellow Crowned Night Heron, Everglades.
> 
> 7D, EF 100‑400mm f/4.5‑5.6L Is II USM


Nice shot, Black crowned Night Heron .


----------



## CTJohn (Jan 30, 2017)

jprusa said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow Crowned Night Heron, Everglades.
> ...


Thanks, you're right. I fixed it. The only night heron in the Everglades Birds of Florida field guide is the yellow crowned, but I see the difference.


----------



## MusoD (Jan 30, 2017)

Click said:


> MusoD said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, first post to the forum here...
> ...



Thank you. 

Here's a couple more, lovely colours coming out not he Magpie.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2017)

MusoD said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > MusoD said:
> ...



Looks like you're doing just fine!

Jack


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't shoot birds very often, but had a chance to go on an Eagle tour at Lake Camanche, CA.
I went on a boat with a dozen other folks and we cruised the lake for a few hours. It was a bit challenging shooting from the little boat, but got a few shots worth editing.
Canon 5D Mark IV / Canon 300mm f2.8 + 1.4 extender



Eagle Tour Lake Camanche 2017 Bald Eagle 1117 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## MusoD (Jan 31, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> MusoD said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Thanks Jack, it was a learning curve in patience, but I definitely enjoyed the challenge and will do more of it. Just need to find some interesting subjects now.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2017)

While interesting subjects are hard to come by about all a person can do is try to get more interesting poses of the same old subjects. And when this happens it's surprising how it elevates one's appreciation for composition as opposed to just subject matter. And of course there is always the lighting that varies as well as background etc. Last winter I had a lot of fun capturing chickadees flying since they were plentiful and not much else was available. Never the less I still wish Eric and others would send me some new subjects, just make sure they wear down filled parkas! 

Jack


----------



## bholliman (Jan 31, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I don't shoot birds very often, but had a chance to go on an Eagle tour at Lake Camanche, CA.
> I went on a boat with a dozen other folks and we cruised the lake for a few hours. It was a bit challenging shooting from the little boat, but got a few shots worth editing.
> Canon 5D Mark IV / Canon 300mm f2.8 + 1.4 extender


Nice shot Keith, shooting from a boat can be a challenge.


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2017)

CTJohn said:


> Black Crowned Night Heron, Everglades.
> 
> 7D, EF 100‑400mm f/4.5‑5.6L Is II USM



Nicely done, CTJohn.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 2, 2017)

Pelican. Taken early this morning with 6D and 400 5.6L from about 25 feet.
Sun was just coming up behind the bird. Lighting would have been terrible, so I used a flash.


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2017)

Very nice picture. Well done, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 2, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice picture. Well done, kodakrome.


Thank you for your kind comment.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 2, 2017)

A nice shot Kodachrome. 
I wonder if it would benefit from portrait cropping


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 3, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> A nice shot Kodachrome.
> I wonder if it would benefit from portrait cropping


Thanks for the comment, but I don't know about your version. A tighter crop but with noticeably lower IQ? Overall, I don't see the benefit in that. I had already slightly cropped that photo - as much as I wanted to. The more you crop, the more IQ you're throwing away.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 3, 2017)

I agree - viewings size is often limited by the vertical height which is why I did not crop the vertical at all. I realised when I posted that I had created a larger versIon than the one you posted, that plus I was cropping and re-posting a jpeg rather than raw. 
Neat shot anyway.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2017)

Waxwing this morning. They are a rare winter visitor, and I had a tip off that there was a flock a few miles away. 800mm on 5D1V.


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2017)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture. Well done, Alan.



+1 800's working well for you.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Feb 3, 2017)

Waxwing this morning. They are a rare winter visitor, and I had a tip off that there was a flock a few miles away. 800mm on 5D1V.
[/quote]
Beautiful shot.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 4, 2017)

...dozens of waxwings feeding today; tree in front yard. 

Here's one (5DMk3 and 100-400II; max zoom):


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2017)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...dozens of waxwings feeding today; tree in front yard.
> 
> Here's one (5DMk3 and 100-400II; max zoom):



Nice shot.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 4, 2017)

A few shots from today. It was cold and snowing, but nice to get out. my 1dx, and Sigma 150-600 were drenched and my lens had a layer of snow on it.


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice series, Ryananthony.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 4, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Waxwing this morning. They are a rare winter visitor, and I had a tip off that there was a flock a few miles away. 800mm on 5D1V.



Lovely shot Alan


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2017)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...dozens of waxwings feeding today; tree in front yard.
> 
> Here's one (5DMk3 and 100-400II; max zoom):



Nice, did you look closely at the barbed tongue that draws the berries down the hatch?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Ryananthony.



+1

Jack


----------



## Cog (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Cog (Feb 4, 2017)

The white one was lucky. This guy was not.


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2017)

Lovely shots, Cog.

Nicely done.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words, gentleman.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, Cog.
> 
> Nicely done.



+1 

Jack


----------



## Cog (Feb 4, 2017)

*Click, Jack Douglas*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## Vern (Feb 4, 2017)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...dozens of waxwings feeding today; tree in front yard.
> 
> Here's one (5DMk3 and 100-400II; max zoom):



They visited me today - enjoyed the holly berries (but I didn't spot the barbed tongue).


----------



## Vern (Feb 4, 2017)

one more


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice series, Vern.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 4, 2017)

...another one:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2017)

Tongue clearly visible in that shot.

Here is one of mine from Dec. 2014. showing the tongue clearly.

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice. Well done, Jack.


----------



## Eladio (Feb 4, 2017)

kite


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 4, 2017)

More tongue!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 4, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Tongue clearly visible in that shot.
> 
> Here is one of mine from Dec. 2014. showing the tongue clearly.
> 
> Jack



Gorgeous shot


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2017)

Very nice pictures, josephandrews222.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 4, 2017)

Three more:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks josephandrews222 and click. When these guys are around such as we're dealing with here there sure are lots of great photographic opportunities. This year my tree had maybe 10 berries! 

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 5, 2017)

Jack, that tongue looks like something out of a horror movie. Great capture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Jack, that tongue looks like something out of a horror movie. Great capture.



I never knew until I got a photo of it and I was in shock. It works amazingly well when you see it in action. Now if it were sharp and hard like the Pileated, that would be pure horror! 

This is one aspect of photography that I love - learning about our amazing natural world via the amazing tools that we have.

Jack


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 5, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > Jack, that tongue looks like something out of a horror movie. Great capture.
> ...



I concur. For example: while the solid red color 'worn' by male cardinals is eye-catching, a detailed well-lit photo of female cardinals reveals a wonderful mix of colors that I never knew was there...


----------



## Cog (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 5, 2017)

On Friday we had dozens of waxwings in our front yard and front tree.

Yesterday dozens of robins and a smaller number of waxwings.

Today, nothing this morning but one of those beautiful female cardinals I referred to yesterday:


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2017)

josephandrews222 said:


> On Friday we had dozens of waxwings in our front yard and front tree.
> 
> Yesterday dozens of robins and a smaller number of waxwings.
> 
> Today, nothing this morning but one of those beautiful female cardinals I referred to yesterday:



Nice shot.


----------



## Cog (Feb 5, 2017)

Hit the road, Jack, and never come back no more!!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2017)

Wish I could; the little old motorhome is tarped and covered with snow but spring is coming.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 6, 2017)

I took this pied wagtail against a grey roof in the background. The bird and the background are essentially monochrome, with just a slight relief of green moss on the fence. (560mm.5DSR)


----------



## Vern (Feb 6, 2017)

josephandrews222 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Ryananthony said:
> ...



great waxwing shots guys - and I agree about the female cardinal, they have great coloring which may seem muted by comparison to the male, but the textures and contrast are more pleasing to my eye than "RED"!


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2017)

Beautiful picture, Vern.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 6, 2017)

Cog said:


>



Nice Killdeer shot! These little guys don't hold still very often.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 6, 2017)

Vern said:


> great waxwing shots guys - and I agree about the female cardinal, they have great coloring which may seem muted by comparison to the male, but the textures and contrast are more pleasing to my eye than "RED"!



Great shot!


----------



## bholliman (Feb 6, 2017)

Goldfinch, EOS M5, EF 300 f/2.8 II (with M adapter), f/4.5, 1/2500, ISO250. The M5 performed very well with shooting birds from a blind. I tried some shots with my EF-M 55-200 that were OK, but you can certainly tell the difference between a $400 lens and one that runs over 12x as much... Autofocus was fast and accurate with my 300 and 70-200 f/2.8 II.

I had enough light that could have stopped down a little to get the birds tail in sharp focus as well as its head, I did this later, but I didn't have too many additional opportunities. As this was my first shoot with my M5, I was experimenting to find the best camera settings. I eventually settled on f/5.6 to 6.3 and was still able to keep my ISO low and shutter speed high to stop quick movements.



2017_02_05_123938-1402 by Bryan Holliman, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2017)

Great picture, bholliman.


----------



## rpt (Feb 7, 2017)

Click said:


> Great picture, bholliman.


+1

I love the pose too.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 7, 2017)

rpt said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Great picture, bholliman.
> ...



Thanks Click and rpt. I had some other nice shots of this bird with more traditional poses, but I liked this one.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 7, 2017)

A couple shots from today. The Eagles below was quite the sight. One had caught a seagull which unfortunately I didn't happen to see. It was in the field eating, surrounded by around 40 other eagles, This is a very very heavy crop of the scene. Every couple minutes, one of the eagles would challenge for it, and they would all shoot up in the air in an fight for the dead bird. They would then settle, and it would continue again a few minutes later.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2017)

Interesting Ryananthony. You seem to have quite a variety of birds there, nice shots.

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2017)

Very nice series, Ryananthony.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 7, 2017)

+1



Click said:


> Very nice series, Ryananthony.


----------



## rpt (Feb 7, 2017)

lion rock said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And +1 more.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 7, 2017)

Very nice and detailed pic of the female cardinal, Vern. Your point about the texture is well-stated.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 7, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> A couple shots from today. The Eagles below was quite the sight. One had caught a seagull which unfortunately I didn't happen to see. It was in the field eating, surrounded by around 40 other eagles, This is a very very heavy crop of the scene. Every couple minutes, one of the eagles would challenge for it, and they would all shoot up in the air in an fight for the dead bird. They would then settle, and it would continue again a few minutes later.



Interesting to see so many eagles in one place. Where was thjs taken? Alaska?

Terrific series of shots!


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 7, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > A couple shots from today. The Eagles below was quite the sight. One had caught a seagull which unfortunately I didn't happen to see. It was in the field eating, surrounded by around 40 other eagles, This is a very very heavy crop of the scene. Every couple minutes, one of the eagles would challenge for it, and they would all shoot up in the air in an fight for the dead bird. They would then settle, and it would continue again a few minutes later.
> ...



Thanks for a kind words everyone! bholliman, all photos were taken just outside of Vancouver, BC.


----------



## Cog (Feb 8, 2017)

A rare chance to see gulls close enough:


----------



## Cog (Feb 8, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks! It's a common sandpiper, but these guys are also very active. Wag their tail all the time.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 8, 2017)

I spent a while trying to get some shots of cormorants diving and this was one of the more successful attempts


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 8, 2017)

and this is one of the better sequences


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2017)

Cog said:


> A rare chance to see gulls close enough:



Lovely light.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice series, Mikehit.


----------



## sedwards (Feb 9, 2017)

Pushing the iso limits of the old 1Ds mark III
400mm f5.6 + 1.4x extender = 560mm
1/400 , f8 , iso 3200.
That's all i can squeeze out of her lol.


1DS38118 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 9, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Pushing the iso limits of the old 1Ds mark III
> 400mm f5.6 + 1.4x extender = 560mm
> 1/400 , f8 , iso 3200.
> That's all i can squeeze out of her lol.
> ...



A very pleasing shot in spite of the noise just beginning to creep in.

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Pushing the iso limits of the old 1Ds mark III
> 400mm f5.6 + 1.4x extender = 560mm
> 1/400 , f8 , iso 3200.



Lovely shot, Stuart.


----------



## rnl (Feb 9, 2017)

1dxmkii, ef 600 f4Lii + 2xiii


----------



## rnl (Feb 9, 2017)

5dsr ef 600f4ii+2xiii


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 9, 2017)

rnl said:


> 1dxmkii, ef 600 f4Lii + 2xiii


Wow...really nice.


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 9, 2017)

*Close encounter with a Great Blue Heron.* 

The bird apparently thought I could not see it. 
Just happened to notice a strange shape in the grass at a distance. Circled around to get some decent light for a closeup shot.

Not sure how you all feel, but for me, the getting of the shot is as rewarding as the resulting image.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 9, 2017)

Hey Jeff, that's great. It's the total package, the whole experience, that is addictive so even when I don't succeed it's exciting and only drives me to try harder. I was only minutes ago called by my wife - hey the Pileated woodpecker is here. 

I had been doing AFMA and was then called to tend to my daughter's -20C furnace breakdown yesterday and so today grabbing the camera, everything was incorrectly set and I blew a nice sequence starting with this shot. I wouldn't normally have had this AF choice, but with spot servo AF surely this should have turned out - I'm thinking my 1DX2 has issues. Oh, well. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 9, 2017)

Jack, what were the settings?


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2017)

rnl said:


> 1dxmkii, ef 600 f4Lii + 2xiii



Very nice shot, rnl.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 9, 2017)

pelican giving me the stare, and an egret on the move.
6D with 400 5.6L


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 9, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack, what were the settings?



1/500 too slow, F5.6, ISO 2000, tracking 0, acc 1, AFpoint sw 1, case 6, spot AF, AI servo from the photo, focus is on the trees so I guess it wouldn't refocus fast enough??

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> pelican giving me the stare, and an egret on the move.
> 6D with 400 5.6L



Very nice shots. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 10, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > pelican giving me the stare, and an egret on the move.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## chasinglight (Feb 10, 2017)

Canon 1DX : 100-400 II @ 400mm : f/8 : 1/1250s

https://michaeltowster.smugmug.com/Travels/Perdido-Key/Birds


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2017)

Lovely light. Nice picture, chasinglight.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 10, 2017)

Great Blue Herons. Some days you can get pretty close.
Other days... not so much.
All taken with 6D and 400 5.6L


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2017)

Very nice series, kodakrome.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 10, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Great Blue Herons. Some days you can get pretty close.
> Other days... not so much.
> All taken with 6D and 400 5.6L


I'm almost never able to get close enough for anything less than 600mm (300mm + 2x extender) and still significant cropping. The GBH's around here are very skittish



Click said:


> Very nice series, kodakrome.



+1, very nice!


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, kodakrome.



Thank you, Click. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 11, 2017)

bholliman said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Great Blue Herons. Some days you can get pretty close.
> ...



Thank you, bholliman. I guess I'm pretty fortunate where I live. I'm on the coast of South Carolina, and there's a saltwater marsh I go to that's loaded with GBH's and great egrets. Sometimes, they let me get to within 12 - 15 feet of them.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 11, 2017)

Great White Egrets. One floating down to earth, and one posing about 12 feet in front of me.


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Great White Egrets. One floating down to earth, and one posing about 12 feet in front of me.



Nice! I really like the first picture.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 11, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Great White Egrets. One floating down to earth, and one posing about 12 feet in front of me.



Nice Egret shots Kodakrome!


----------



## Cog (Feb 11, 2017)

And this is a 100% crop


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 11, 2017)

Cog said:


> And this is a 100% crop



Very nice pose and shot. Do you know what bird that is?


----------



## Cog (Feb 11, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > And this is a 100% crop
> ...


Thanks! I think it's a curlew.


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2017)

Lovely shot, Cog. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Feb 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, Cog. Well done.


Thank you!


----------



## knkedlaya (Feb 11, 2017)

Red-Wattled Lapwing and Grey Junglefowl


----------



## AlanF (Feb 11, 2017)

Terrible conditions today, heavy cloud, mist, 1 oC. Used the 400mm DO II native at f/4 at Iso 1000 on 5DS R. This little robin has puffed himself into a ball to keep warm. 100% crop, bird is about 1 mpx from 50 mpx.


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2017)

knkedlaya said:


> Red-Wattled Lapwing and Grey Junglefowl




Very nice pictures, knkedlaya.


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Terrible conditions today, heavy cloud, mist, 1 oC. Used the 400mm DO II native at f/4 at Iso 1000 on 5DS R. This little robin has puffed himself into a ball to keep warm. 100% crop, bird is about 1 mpx from 50 mpx.



Cute little fellow.  Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## tron (Feb 12, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Terrible conditions today, heavy cloud, mist, 1 oC. Used the 400mm DO II native at f/4 at Iso 1000 on 5DS R. This little robin has puffed himself into a ball to keep warm. 100% crop, bird is about 1 mpx from 50 mpx.


Congratulations Alan. It is a superb picture no matter the conditions. Have you used noise reduction? It is quite a clear picture and weakens my resistance to 5DsR...


----------



## AlanF (Feb 12, 2017)

tron said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Terrible conditions today, heavy cloud, mist, 1 oC. Used the 400mm DO II native at f/4 at Iso 1000 on 5DS R. This little robin has puffed himself into a ball to keep warm. 100% crop, bird is about 1 mpx from 50 mpx.
> ...



Thanks! It has my usual standard minimal processing. RAW into DxO Optics Pro with its PRIME noise reduction and CA/Fringes turned on. Then into PS for sharpening with 0.9 px 100% USM and cropping. The 5DS R is really good with sharp lenses, better than the 7DII. I'll have a play with other software to see what it is like with this shot.


----------



## rnl (Feb 12, 2017)

Tundra Swan.
bird was 850 away.

1dxmk2 with ef600f4Lii+2xiii; polarizing filter inserted in lens.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 12, 2017)

850m away!!? Well done


----------



## rnl (Feb 12, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Jeff, that's great. It's the total package, the whole experience, that is addictive so even when I don't succeed it's exciting and only drives me to try harder. I was only minutes ago called by my wife - hey the Pileated woodpecker is here.
> 
> I had been doing AFMA and was then called to tend to my daughter's -20C furnace breakdown yesterday and so today grabbing the camera, everything was incorrectly set and I blew a nice sequence starting with this shot. I wouldn't normally have had this AF choice, but with spot servo AF surely this should have turned out - I'm thinking my 1DX2 has issues. Oh, well.
> 
> ...


----------



## rnl (Feb 12, 2017)

Aussie shooter said:


> 850m away!!? Well done



feet, not meters. ;D


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 12, 2017)

rnl said:


> Aussie shooter said:
> 
> 
> > 850m away!!? Well done
> ...



Haha. Should have known. When you lot gonna move over to metric


----------



## rnl (Feb 12, 2017)

Aussie shooter said:


> rnl said:
> 
> 
> > Aussie shooter said:
> ...



Metric? With a mad child in the White House that's low on the list


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2017)

Look at my tongue. Waxwing this morning. 5DS R 400mm DO II @ 560mm


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2017)

And mine


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, Alan. 8)


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 14, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Look at my tongue. Waxwing this morning. 5DS R 400mm DO II @ 560mm


Nice picture, one of my favourite birds......


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 14, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Terrible conditions today, heavy cloud, mist, 1 oC. Used the 400mm DO II native at f/4 at Iso 1000 on 5DS R. This little robin has puffed himself into a ball to keep warm. 100% crop, bird is about 1 mpx from 50 mpx.



Very puffed up! Nice shot! I won't see robins around here for two months...... unless I watch a batman movie


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 14, 2017)

Alan, gorgeous! Is that moire in the wing feathers?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 15, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, gorgeous! Is that moire in the wing feathers?
> 
> Jack



There is some Moire in the wing feathers, seen at high magnification but which won't affect the size of prints for my annual album. For birds at medium distance and in flight etc, the lack of AA-filter in the 5DS R gives significantly better results over say the 7DII and the 5DIV. But, occasionally you do get Moire with close-ups and a very sharp lens like the 400mm DO (± 1.4xTC) or even the 100-400mm II, which is the reason I got the 5DIV. Here it is OK, but I once had a kingfisher shot ruined by Moire. I don't know what the bird shooters with the Nikon D500 and 7200, and all the Olympus and Sony cameras find. Perhaps their soft lenses act like AA filters.


----------



## sedwards (Feb 16, 2017)

Another Great Gray Owl
1dIV 200mm , f7.1 , 1/2000 , iso 640
This is about 2/3 of the original image


5D3_0743 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2017)

I really like this shot. Great picture, Stuart. 8)


----------



## dcren123 (Feb 17, 2017)

Not really a portrait but...

Eagle mob.


----------



## dcren123 (Feb 17, 2017)

White-tailed Eagle in Hokkaido Japan.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2017)

dcren123 said:


> White-tailed Eagle in Hokkaido Japan.



Very nice shot.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 17, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Alan, gorgeous! Is that moire in the wing feathers?
> ...



I have been looking again at the Moire from the 5DSR (at 560mm) and have compared with a similarly sized shot from the 5DIV (800mm). I must admit I hadn't noticed the Moire until you pointed it out. I now see it's also there to a similarly low extent on the 5DIV. So, in this case the lack of the AA-filter isn't the sole reason for the Moire, which, from my reading, is a bigger problem than I had thought in general in very sharp close ups of birds.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2017)

I really like the last picture. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Vern (Feb 17, 2017)

Alan, gorgeous! Is that moire in the wing feathers?

Jack
[/quote]

There is some Moire in the wing feathers, seen at high magnification but which won't affect the size of prints for my annual album. For birds at medium distance and in flight etc, the lack of AA-filter in the 5DS R gives significantly better results over say the 7DII and the 5DIV. But, occasionally you do get Moire with close-ups and a very sharp lens like the 400mm DO (± 1.4xTC) or even the 100-400mm II, which is the reason I got the 5DIV. Here it is OK, but I once had a kingfisher shot ruined by Moire. I don't know what the bird shooters with the Nikon D500 and 7200, and all the Olympus and Sony cameras find. Perhaps their soft lenses act like AA filters.
[/quote]

I have been looking again at the Moire from the 5DSR (at 560mm) and have compared with a similarly sized shot from the 5DIV (800mm). I must admit I hadn't noticed the Moire until you pointed it out. I now see it's also there to a similarly low extent on the 5DIV. So, in this case the lack of the AA-filter isn't the sole reason for the Moire, which, from my reading, is a bigger problem than I had thought in general in very sharp close ups of birds.
[/quote]

Interesting observation, Alan. I just looked through some pics w the 5DMKIV and don't see Moire in some likely examples. Maybe the frequency in these just didn't line up with the pixel pitch. I haven't used the 5DSR since getting the 5DMKIV, but will look back at some old files. These were at 840 mm.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2017)

Very nice shots, Vern... Especially the last one with the snow.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 17, 2017)

The problem is the wax in the wings! 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 17, 2017)

Lovely shots Vern. It's very rare for me to find Moire. Your shots here wouldn't be expected to show Moire, the birds tend to have very regular barbs to get the effects.


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 17, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> The problem is the wax in the wings!
> 
> Jack


Good one Jack! :


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 17, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Lovely shots Vern. It's very rare for me to find Moire. Your shots here wouldn't be expected to show Moire, the birds tend to have very regular barbs to get the effects.


Agreed, I don't see any Moire in any of those images at all, even blown up. Nice job both of you!


----------



## Northbird (Feb 17, 2017)

7D II 600 II




Short-eared Owl (Asio flammeus) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 18, 2017)

Krob78, life is just too serious. So, I thought I'd have a little fun with Alan by mentioning moire. Apologies, Alan.  The forum just hasn't been the same since Dilbert left.

More seriously though, I'm not sure I agree with the crowd that would throw out all LP filters

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2017)

Northbird said:


> 7D II 600 II



Lovely shot. Well done, Northbird.


----------



## Northbird (Feb 18, 2017)

Click said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > 7D II 600 II
> ...



Thanks Click.


----------



## serendipidy (Feb 18, 2017)

Click said:


> I really like this shot. Great picture, Stuart. 8)


+1..nice job!


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 19, 2017)

Snow bunting
Posing against the backdrop of fresh snow.
7D2, 400/5.6 L, 1/1000 s, f/8, +1 1/3 EV, ISO 200


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi ISO64. 
Beautiful shot, he/she looks so proud, almost regal. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISO64 said:


> Snow bunting
> Posing against the backdrop of fresh snow.
> 7D2, 400/5.6 L, 1/1000 s, f/8, +1 1/3 EV, ISO 200


----------



## dcren123 (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh no not in front of the child!

Is this considered NSFW?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks like birds doing what birds do. Nice capture!

Jack


----------



## Mistkäfer (Feb 19, 2017)

Both made wirh 7D2 and EF600



PE9A7255.jpg by Christian Mietzker, auf Flickr



PE9A7023.jpg by Christian Mietzker, auf Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2017)

Mistkäfer said:


> Both made wirh 7D2 and EF600



Nice pictures. I especially like the second one. well done.


----------



## Corydoras (Feb 20, 2017)

Northbird said:


> 7D II 600 II



Beautiful portrait!


----------



## Corydoras (Feb 20, 2017)

Years can be very different when it comes to bird populations: Last year bullfinches were hard to find, but this year the whole forest seems to be full of them.

7D Mark II + 1.4X III + 100-400 IS II; ISO 800, 560mm, f/8, 1/400s


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 20, 2017)

Such great pictures by everyone. I thought I would ugly up the thread with this close up of a red winged black bird. 

I was able to catch my wife's and I reflection in the eye of the bird using my 100L


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2017)

Corydoras said:


> Years can be very different when it comes to bird populations: Last year bullfinches were hard to find, but this year the whole forest seems to be full of them.



Nicely done, Corydoras.


----------



## Corydoras (Feb 20, 2017)

Click said:


> Nicely done, Corydoras.


Thanks Click!


----------



## bholliman (Feb 20, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Such great pictures by everyone. I thought I would ugly up the thread with this close up of a red winged black bird.
> 
> I was able to catch my wife's and I reflection in the eye of the bird using my 100L



Very cool shot! You must have gotten close!


----------



## bholliman (Feb 20, 2017)

Northbird said:


> 7D II 600 II



Another excellent shot Northbird, well done!


----------



## bholliman (Feb 20, 2017)

A couple of common birds taken with my 5DsR, 300 f/2.8 II with 2xiii extender. 

Goldfinch 1/1,600, f/6.3 ISO1000


2017_02_19_142236-1497 by Bryan Holliman, on Flickr

Chickadee 1/1,000, f/6.3 ISO250


2017_02_19_134958-1469 by Bryan Holliman, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice shots, bholliman.


----------



## peterzuehlke (Feb 20, 2017)

on the beach in Ventura California, yesterday, a few photos of a hawk eating a duck, probably carrion, killed in the recent rain storm. Canon 6D. Just had a 70-200 with a 1.4 X teleconverter. Got about 20 feet away from the hawk. It wasn't too concerned about me.


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2017)

peterzuehlke said:


> on the beach in Ventura California, yesterday, a few photos of a hawk eating a duck, probably carrion, killed in the recent rain storm. Canon 6D. Just had a 70-200 with a 1.4 X teleconverter. Got about 20 feet away from the hawk. It wasn't too concerned about me.



Nice series, Peter.


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 21, 2017)

Northbird said:


> 7D II 600 II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning! Pulls right out from the background.. very nice!


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Krob78, life is just too serious. So, I thought I'd have a little fun with Alan by mentioning moire. Apologies, Alan.  The forum just hasn't been the same since Dilbert left.
> 
> More seriously though, I'm not sure I agree with the crowd that would throw out all LP filters
> 
> Jack



No worries Jack, reeled me right in! Fun! ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mistkäfer said:


> Both made wirh 7D2 and EF600
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like that first image Christian, Wicked nice! 8)


----------



## bjd (Feb 22, 2017)

Long time since I posted here, but I do still read the other posts:



Wren fishing by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Feb 22, 2017)

Heron by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Feb 22, 2017)

_7D_0975.jpg by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers and keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 22, 2017)

Stunningly good shots everyone, from nuthatches to owls. Wow!


----------



## bjd (Feb 22, 2017)

And a Treecreeper:


Treecreeper by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Feb 22, 2017)

Marsh Tit,


Scratch by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## lion rock (Feb 22, 2017)

I like this one. Really beautiful.
-r



bjd said:


> Cheers and keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2017)

bjd said:


> Long time since I posted here, but I do still read the other posts:
> Cheers Brian



Beautiful series.  I especially like the Nuthatch. Well done.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 23, 2017)

bholliman said:


> A couple of common birds taken with my 5DsR, 300 f/2.8 II with 2xiii extender.
> 
> Goldfinch 1/1,600, f/6.3 ISO1000
> 
> ...



Nice shots...both are very pretty birds.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 23, 2017)

Couple of herons and a pelican.
6D and 400 5.6L


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice shots, kodakrome.


----------



## hbr (Feb 23, 2017)

Excellent shots, kodakrome. I also have the same gear.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shots, kodakrome.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 23, 2017)

hbr said:


> Excellent shots, kodakrome. I also have the same gear.



Thanks, hbr.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 23, 2017)

bjd said:


> And a Treecreeper:
> 
> Cheers Brian



I have some target species this year and that is one of them. A nice shot, bjd.


----------



## Cog (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 24, 2017)

*Eider munching on a massive mollusk.*


----------



## sedwards (Feb 24, 2017)

Closeup of a great gray owl


_D4_2985 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Closeup of a great gray owl



I really like this shot. Nicely done, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> *Eider munching on a massive mollusk.*



Very nice - any way you could raise the shadows a bit?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2017)

Click said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > Closeup of a great gray owl
> ...



+1 Please send that guy to me! Our climate here is perfectly satisfactory and I'd treat him well.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi Jeff. 
A great capture of the moment there. That must be metaphorically bordering on "bitten off more than he can chew" (yes I know it will be swallowed whole). 

Cheers, Graham. 



IslanderMV said:


> *Eider munching on a massive mollusk.*


----------



## sedwards (Feb 25, 2017)

White-breasted nuthatch in the rain.
1DIV 560mm ,f8 ,1/320 , iso 800



_D4_6108 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2017)

Beautiful. Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 25, 2017)

Beautiful shot!
-r



sedwards said:


> White-breasted nuthatch in the rain.
> 1DIV 560mm ,f8 ,1/320 , iso 800
> on Flickr


----------



## bjd (Feb 25, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > *Eider munching on a massive mollusk.*
> ...


I have the same feeling with some of my shots, basically any birds with Black parts of their plumage. But up till now I never found a satisfactory way to do it, neither in LR nor PS. Sure I can lighten up just the shadows, create a mask of the parts I want to lighten and then adjust that, but I have never been happy with the results.
Anyone have any good suggestions?
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Feb 25, 2017)

sedwards said:


> White-breasted nuthatch in the rain.
> 1DIV 560mm ,f8 ,1/320 , iso 800
> 
> 
> ...


Super


----------



## bjd (Feb 25, 2017)

Click said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Long time since I posted here, but I do still read the other posts:
> ...


Thanks Click


----------



## bjd (Feb 25, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > And a Treecreeper:
> ...


Exactly what I do, target species.
At the moment I am hunting Kingfishers, just not very successfully..........
Thanks


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 25, 2017)

bjd said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > IslanderMV said:
> ...



Luminosity masks, just do a search on YouTube for many excellent tutorials. Far and away the most powerful way of adjusting specific tonal ranges within a scene and keep them natural looking.


----------



## bjd (Feb 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


Wow, I wasn't expecting an answer that quickly. Thanks very much, I'll take a look.
Cheers Brain


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 25, 2017)

bjd said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > bjd said:
> ...



The trick for a single exposure is to make a copy of the first layer and make your tone adjustment to that new layer, then put the mask on that adjusted copy/layer.


----------



## bholliman (Feb 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Thanks for the tip PDB! I've started learning luminosity masking in PS CC, but have only been using it for my landscapes so far. I'll try it with single exposures for some bird shots also.


----------



## bjd (Feb 26, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


Hi PBD, I have to ask for clarification here. I duplicated the first layer, created the mask and then made the adjustment. Giving me a background layer and a layer with the curves adjustment. Then I played with the opacity slider to make the changes visible. Is that what you meant by


> then put the mask on that adjusted copy/layer.


?

Cheers Brian


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 26, 2017)

bjd said:


> Hi PBD, I have to ask for clarification here. I duplicated the first layer, created the mask and then made the adjustment. Giving me a background layer and a layer with the curves adjustment. Then I played with the opacity slider to make the changes visible. Is that what you meant by
> 
> 
> > then put the mask on that adjusted copy/layer.
> ...



Hi Brian, as always there are a multitude of ways of getting the same result.

Simplest is to open image, copy layer, make mask and 'apply image', adjust mask so it only has the areas you want to change in white and grey. Make curves adjustment layer with 'apply clipping mask' so it only adjusts the copy layer. The stack should look like the screenshot below. You can change the opacity of either the curves adjustment layer and or the copy to taste, it is much easier to over do it and then lower opacity than to not go far enough with your adjustment.

The huge advantage of using 'apply image' to make the mask, a luminosity mask, is the way the gradations between the adjustments is taken care of, yet if the mask doesn't black out areas you want to keep untouched just use the brush tool on the mask. You can adjust the entire mask tonal area coverage by selecting the mask then going 'alt + click' and then levels by going 'command + L'.

Very powerful and as much subtle control as you will ever get.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 26, 2017)

Here I would be using two Smart layers and one mask.

I made the mask with apply image then brushed out the areas I don't want affected.

I opened an image either as a smart object or converted it to one, then made a new layer via 'new smart object via copy', made a mask and 'apply image'. Then did a camera raw filter to the top smart object.

Obviously a bit more convoluted but it is entirely non destructive and you can keep playing with any and all adjustments with no IQ issues.


----------



## dpc (Feb 26, 2017)

GBH fishing along a rocky Pacific beach in British Columbia...


----------



## auditom (Feb 28, 2017)

Peacock, 1DXII, 100-400 II @312mm, 1000 ISO


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2017)

Very nice shot, auditom.


----------



## LSeries (Mar 1, 2017)

7D2 + Sigma 150-600 S @ 600mm:




Great Tit by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2017)

Lovely.  Nicely done, LSeries.


----------



## AprilForever (Mar 2, 2017)

LSeries said:


> 7D2 + Sigma 150-600 S @ 600mm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the angles and pose here! How do you like the Sigma 150-600?


----------



## sedwards (Mar 3, 2017)

Female Redwing Blackbird


_D4_5684 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Viggo (Mar 3, 2017)

Any af-setup tips for shooting ducks that takes off? I can get very close, fill the frame with my 200 f2. I've tried case 1,2,4,6, with and without expansion, four and eight points, IS on/off, Zone focus, all settings sets Focus priority on the 1dx2, yet I have two-three sharp shots out of a hundred...


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 3, 2017)

From my experience with both the 7D2 and (more limited) the 1Dx2, cases don't make a whole heap of difference until your technique is already good enough to have a decent hit rate but my preferred is #2 or #5. 

Reading more experience bird-in-flighters, the 4-points expansion assists the main AF point, the 8-point expansion acts more like a zone and more risk of hitting a complex background. 
Zone focus in general works best against plain (or very distant) backgrounds but risks picking up the near wingtip as much as the eye/head. If you are as close as you describe, then this could be a reason.

IS on/off is much discussed as is focus/shutter priority, but should not be the primary reason for the hit rate you describe. 

When tracking BIF I often think at the time I have got a pretty good tracking sequence then I look at the pictures as a sequence and see that in successive frames the head is all over the place - this is partly due to the high frame rate giving a relatively long black-out time and when the shutter blacks the VF I am losing track of the bird. Maybe it is worth reducing frame rate so you have more 'visible' time - though I have been experimenting with with not closing my left eye (my right-eye is at the VF) and looking at where the bird is going to keep track of it (apparently it takes some learning, similar to jet pilots with their 'heads up' displays). 

I know you are a very experienced photographer but it is worth asking - when you see a bird taking off and put the camera to your eye, is the bird on the focus point immediately? Or do you need to adjust? That will take some of the available time to acquire focus.


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 3, 2017)

This GBH agreed to do a portrait for me.
6D and 400 5.6L


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Female Redwing Blackbird



Beautiful picture.  Nicely done, Stuart.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 3, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> From my experience with both the 7D2 and (more limited) the 1Dx2, cases don't make a whole heap of difference until your technique is already good enough to have a decent hit rate but my preferred is #2 or #5.
> 
> Reading more experience bird-in-flighters, the 4-points expansion assists the main AF point, the 8-point expansion acts more like a zone and more risk of hitting a complex background.
> Zone focus in general works best against plain (or very distant) backgrounds but risks picking up the near wingtip as much as the eye/head. If you are as close as you describe, then this could be a reason.
> ...



Thanks!

Reducing frame rate allows more time for focusing, so I will definitely try that next time. What I do is I start to focus on the bird side head while walking towards it, then keep the focus locked and just walk towards them until they finally are fed up with me and fly away. I have great hit rate with for example soccer and birds at a bit more distance and everything else I shoot, so that's why it's a bit frustrating to not get anything with the ducks. They sure are quick and I realize that it as a demanding situation, especially at f2.0, but then again I always shoot wide open and don't experience this bad hit rate with anything else.


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> This GBH agreed to do a portrait for me.
> 6D and 400 5.6L



Nice. Well done, kodakrome.


----------



## hbr (Mar 3, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Any af-setup tips for shooting ducks that takes off? I can get very close, fill the frame with my 200 f2. I've tried case 1,2,4,6, with and without expansion, four and eight points, IS on/off, Zone focus, all settings sets Focus priority on the 1dx2, yet I have two-three sharp shots out of a hundred...



I find that ducks are very difficult to photograph with my 7D II. They often take off where the contrast is not easy to achieve focus. They often take off when you least expect them to. They fly very fast so that by the time you do achieve focus they have already flown past you. At 200 mm it will be even more difficult to achieve focus as they will be closer to you giving you less time to react.

I usually use case 3 to achieve AF faster. Once I have them in focus, the camera tracks quite well as long as my panning technique is good and I have a fast enough shutter speed to freeze the action as they often quack and bob their heads in flight. I usually use all the focus points.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 3, 2017)

hbr said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Any af-setup tips for shooting ducks that takes off? I can get very close, fill the frame with my 200 f2. I've tried case 1,2,4,6, with and without expansion, four and eight points, IS on/off, Zone focus, all settings sets Focus priority on the 1dx2, yet I have two-three sharp shots out of a hundred...
> ...



Thanks hbr! I'm lucky enough to get very close to them, and I always try to have the sun either to my right or behind me, but yeah, they are QUICK. Here's the one shot I'm really happy with today, it's also completely uncropped so I get to keep that awesome bokeh at f2.0


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2017)

That's a very nice shot. Well done, Viggo.


----------



## hbr (Mar 3, 2017)

Fantastic Shot, Viggo !!! I think you got the hang of it.


----------



## sedwards (Mar 3, 2017)

Viggo , if you open them in the canon software (DPP4.5) you can see where the active sensor was when the shot was taken. I am surprised that I miss the subject a lot more than I thought.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks guys! At least the one focused was not with a wing cropped out or something, pretty lucky 

Is seeing the focusing point in DPP any different then seeing it in camera (in play mode) ? I have tried that before with the 1dx where there was an issue where the displayed point in the VF was in a slightly different spot than the actual focusing sensor. I think the displayed red point in play mode is accurate to show where it actually focused, or tried, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## LSeries (Mar 4, 2017)

AprilForever said:


> I like the angles and pose here! How do you like the Sigma 150-600?



Thanks  The Sigma 150-600 Sport is of course not as sharp as the big whites, but it's an impressive lens with impressive build quality especially for the price. AF is smooth, fast and accurate. This is my third year with it and still loving it. And yes, I shoot hand-held only  I also have the 400 f/5.6L, but I haven't used that much after I got the 150-600 S. At 400mm there's not a big difference.


----------



## sedwards (Mar 5, 2017)

Sharing is caring .


5D3_21521 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Sharing is caring .



Lovely. Nicely done, Stuart.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Stuart. 
Excellent, great light, such a colour difference between the two. Nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> Sharing is caring .


----------



## sedwards (Mar 5, 2017)

Sitting pretty
female red-winged blackbird.


_D4_7468 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Sitting pretty
> female red-winged blackbird.



Very nice picture. I really like the bokeh.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2017)

Is it just me? I can no longer attach a photo. I'm logged in after in-out.

Jack


----------



## bjd (Mar 6, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi PBD, I have to ask for clarification here. I duplicated the first layer, created the mask and then made the adjustment. Giving me a background layer and a layer with the curves adjustment. Then I played with the opacity slider to make the changes visible. Is that what you meant by
> ...



Hi PBD, sorry I haven't got back to you yet on this. I still need to try it out myself. Just been too busy.
I Really appreciate the help though.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Mar 6, 2017)

hbr said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Any af-setup tips for shooting ducks that takes off? I can get very close, fill the frame with my 200 f2. I've tried case 1,2,4,6, with and without expansion, four and eight points, IS on/off, Zone focus, all settings sets Focus priority on the 1dx2, yet I have two-three sharp shots out of a hundred...
> ...


Hi Jack, I have had the same problems, it seems like practice is the only solution. PLus I am now experimenting with delaying my first shot to really let AF get good data before the mirror goes up to take the shots, hoping that it then has a better lock which will hold better.

Seems I am way better than you though now, I regularly get 4-5 sharp shots out of a hundred...........

I'm just starting putting some of my Raptor shots from the weekend on Flickr if you want to take a look?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2017)

Don't know how it is supposed to work but here is my photo I was going to upload. I seem to have my AFMA sorted out.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=109

Just thought I'd add that I'd much rather have a photo right in the post! 

Jack


----------



## bjd (Mar 7, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don't know how it is supposed to work but here is my photo I was going to upload. I seem to have my AFMA sorted out.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=109
> 
> ...


Hi Jack, seems like there are numerous ways to get the Photo in the post, no idea why it didn't work for you.

Its a great shot though.

Up till now I have not needed AMFA, most of my focus problems lay a few inches behind the Camera.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Mar 7, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Viggo , if you open them in the canon software (DPP4.5) you can see where the active sensor was when the shot was taken. I am surprised that I miss the subject a lot more than I thought.


Also, if you don't like DPP, there is a "Focus Points Plugin" for LR, its a bit quirky, but works pretty well.
Makes me really miss having that info as a standard function of LR.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 7, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don't know how it is supposed to work but here is my photo I was going to upload. I seem to have my AFMA sorted out.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=109
> 
> ...



Great to hear,Jack. How did you 'solve' the AFMA problem in the end?


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2017)

Here you go, Jack







Just copy the BB Code and paste it on your post.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
I have seen other posts complaining about it being difficult to post, plus I don't want to go off and view every shot, I want to see it in the post and choose if I'm interested enough or have the time to view it uncompressed. 
Also what is with all the shots getting a CR Forum watermark? If I wanted it it would be mine, or have we given away the rights to shots posted here without knowing it? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Here you go, Jack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2017)

OK, I think old age is making me senile, like returning to my childhood where BB was what I shot in the basement and left laying all over the floor much to the consternation of my parents. Oh, now I remember BB is the back button I use for focusing, but I don't use my camera to make a post. :-[

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2017)

The BB code is right here at the bottom:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know how it is supposed to work but here is my photo I was going to upload. I seem to have my AFMA sorted out.
> ...



Some strange things have been happening with the 1DX2 relative to focus.... I think. That's the problem, it's like I fought and issue for days and while I was fighting it, it went away, or did it really? We got a decent warm +4C day with sun and so out I went with target on tripod and 800 on tripod. I had enough light that I could crank the shutter to 1/4000 and so I ran through un-focus, refocus and shoot, through the full AFMA range so I could scrutinize more thoroughly the pattern of focus shift.

In spite of inconsistencies it was clear that I need something around 4 -> 6. The next day was also sunny and magically lots of feeder birds were around so I shot a ton of photos throughout that range and at a higher than preferred shutter speed (1/2000), and the results were substantially better. Of course, previously, I had started shooting at random AFMA and that had just added to the frustration. However, a previous, pretty thorough AFMA sequence had suggested +9 -> 11, with some beautifully focused shots using that setting so ...? 

Click, the included photo doesn't look acceptably sharp now that I see it in the post. Is that a CR issue like before?

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click, the included photo doesn't look acceptably sharp now that I see it in the post. Is that a CR issue like before?
> 
> Jack



I really don't know, Jack. Sorry.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks Click. I'm really not enthused about this change at this point. I guess that's because I never considered CR to be my gallery location. I liked the informal, just drop a shot once in a while and let it fade into the sunset, format since I was posting shots to National Geographic. And if they are going to look soft with no click to see sharper feature, then I don't think I'll bother posting them. Typically, when shots were linked to Flicker, I wouldn't bother, although there were exceptions when someone was posting exceptional work.

Also, I agree with the previous comment about the water mark looking like CR owns my photo.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2017)

I totally agree with you, Jack.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi!

Did another try with the ducks today, I think I just need to use Case 3 and single point, so if it misses it very quickly corrects it and just work on keeping my point over the birds head. Using Case 3 with expansion was completely useless unless it was a bird far away.


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2017)

Very nice shot, Viggo.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 7, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Viggo.



Thanks Click! It's too difficult though, lol ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2017)

As I've previously mentioned, I've got shutter AF large zone and AF-ON BB as spot AI servo and it is very easy, by rocking the thumb and shutter finger, to be swinging back and forth between the two modes as quick as a flash. With the 1DX2 lighted focus points it's very easy to see what's transpiring. 

Of course to this moment, I can not make any claims to this being advantageous for BIF but it seems hopeful. I'm really impressed with the possibilities since this is so incredibly easy and fast, you don't even have to relocate a finger/thumb since they rest in their usual positions.

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Mar 8, 2017)

Red on red
Northern Cardinal
1DIV 400f5.6L+1.4xIII
1/160 , f8 , iso 800


_D4_6184 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2017)

Lovely.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely.



A beauty! How did you choose the canvas to go behind? 

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Mar 8, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely.
> ...


Jack , that was just a bunch of red branches . No idea what kind of bushes they are but the bark is a nice red.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Stuart. 
A very nice shot, lovely colours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> Red on red
> Northern Cardinal
> 1DIV 400f5.6L+1.4xIII
> 1/160 , f8 , iso 800
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2017)

This new format is most headache provoking - not joking. I can't believe what has transpired lately and it just might be the best thing ever because CR has tended to "waste" a lot of my time when I could be doing more useful things. Sadly, I'll miss the good folk that are here.

Jack


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 8, 2017)

Feeding time
Ospreys at Clear Lake, CA.



Osprey 2 Adult 2 Chicks IMG_0454 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2017)

So, what is happening? I just clicked to view this thread and it's displaying in the old format, rather than that hideous bright red stipe etc. etc.

I can live with the change for posting photos but that horrid format with the bright red gives/adds to my migraine headaches - seriously, I'm not just an old stuck in my ways grump.  If others like it, it's a democracy, and I'm OK with that.

Jack


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 8, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> So, what is happening? I just clicked to view this thread and it's displaying in the old format, rather than that hideous bright red stipe etc. etc.
> 
> I can live with the change for posting photos but that horrid format with the bright red gives/adds to my migraine headaches - seriously, I'm not just an old stuck in my ways grump.  If others like it, it's a democracy, and I'm OK with that.
> 
> Jack



I saw that this morning. I refreshed the page and it went back to normal. Software sucks.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 9, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > *Eider munching on a massive mollusk.*
> ...



Glad you like it. - The pict has already had the shadows lifted. This image was part of a sequence posted to a local birding group. The look is as close to what I saw as possible. Artistic choice I suppose.

I might try the photoshop processing mentioned in the thread for the fun of it. I shoot so much, I usually stay in LR to keep my workflow manageable .


----------



## bholliman (Mar 9, 2017)

Sand Hill Crane
5DsR, EF 300mm f/2.8 II with 2xIII extender, f/6.3 1/1,250 ISO 400
These birds are migrating north with a short stop in northern Indiana, I love their eyes



2017_03_08_081158-1654 by Bryan Holliman, on Flickr


----------



## bholliman (Mar 9, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Red on red
> Northern Cardinal





KeithBreazeal said:


> Feeding time
> Ospreys at Clear Lake, CA.



Very nice sedwards and Keith!


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Sand Hill Crane
> 5DsR, EF 300mm f/2.8 II with 2xIII extender, f/6.3 1/1,250 ISO 400
> These birds are migrating north with a short stop in northern Indiana, I love their eyes




Very nice shot, bholliman.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 9, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > IslanderMV said:
> ...



Thanks for the comment. I'm not one who espouses major doctoring of photos and I don't sit in a particular camp on this - to do or not to do. For myself personally, my deceased friend and I would shoot at Elk Island National park where herds of bison roam. He would insist that his shot should be very dark because, well, when you looked out over the field of grass or snow they looked more or less black. The shot had to be just as it looked at that moment. As a relatively new photographer I thought long and hard about that and ultimately disagreed with him - we agreed to disagree. I was more interested in how it would look if it could be more favorably illuminated so I'd raise the shadows, mainly because if possible I'd like to see more detail.

Perhaps not everyone on CR is like me. I'm here to learn and so I question things - not to be critical though.

You say you had already raised the shadows so if it were me that's probably where I would stop and make the same comment you have made. That's how it looked. It's very nice and that's the end of the story. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 9, 2017)

And I'm so relieved the red stripe is gone. If you didn't see it your lucky! ;D

Jack


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 10, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Red on red
> Northern Cardinal
> 1DIV 400f5.6L+1.4xIII
> 1/160 , f8 , iso 800
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 10, 2017)

Downy Woodpecker... Front, back with full colors/patterns and the infamous "parting shot"... :


----------



## rnl (Mar 10, 2017)

woodie; 1dxmkii, ef100-400Lii+1.4xiii, iso 2500, f8, 1/500


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2017)

Krob78 said:


> Downy Woodpecker... Front, back with full colors/patterns and the infamous "parting shot"... :



Very nice series. I especially like the second picture. Well done.


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2017)

rnl said:


> woodie; 1dxmkii, ef100-400Lii+1.4xiii, iso 2500, f8, 1/500



Beautiful bird.  Nicely done, rnl.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi Ken. 
Very nice series, I like the second shot for detail, but the final shot has such comic value, it just looks so much like he is falling! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Krob78 said:


> Downy Woodpecker... Front, back with full colors/patterns and the infamous "parting shot"... :


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi Richard. 
Very nice atmospheric shot, beautiful colours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rnl said:


> woodie; 1dxmkii, ef100-400Lii+1.4xiii, iso 2500, f8, 1/500


----------



## Vern (Mar 12, 2017)

Bluebirds in the spring snow today. 5D MKIV, ISO 1600, f7.1, ~1/800, fill flash w better beamer ~-1exp comp.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2017)

Very nice series, Vern. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Mistkäfer (Mar 12, 2017)

Both with 7DMII+EF600II and TC1.4III

Sad for the second picture it is a little unsharp . . .



PE9A9378.jpg by Christian Mietzker, auf Flickr


PE9A9382.jpg by Christian Mietzker, auf Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 12, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Vern. I especially like the first picture.



Oooh, so nice, both bird and shot.

Still frustrated with the AF inconsistency of my 1DX2 but did manage this, this AM.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2017)

Mistkäfer said:


> Both with 7DMII+EF600II and TC1.4III
> 
> Sad for the second picture it is a little unsharp . . .



I really like the first picture. Well done, Christian.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Still frustrated with the AF inconsistency of my 1DX2 but did manage this, this AM.
> 
> Jack



Jack, what's your keeper rate with your 1DX II?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 12, 2017)

Jack, my 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC at f/8 has very consistent AF. With FoCal targets it doesn't look very consistent, but in practice it delivers sharp shots one after the other, with a high rate of keepers. Yesterday, in Oxford I managed to get some common birds that are fairly common in the UK but not always to get in a decent pose. Here, is a couple of a reedbunting, then a chaffinch and a great tit.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi Vern. 
Very nice set of shots, first one has stunning colours and a great composition with the diagonal branch. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Vern said:


> Bluebirds in the spring snow today. 5D MKIV, ISO 1600, f7.1, ~1/800, fill flash w better beamer ~-1exp comp.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi Christian. 
Nice shots, the second shot looks like 1/1600th might not have been fast enough to freeze the movement? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mistkäfer said:


> Both with 7DMII+EF600II and TC1.4III
> 
> Sad for the second picture it is a little unsharp . . .


----------



## sedwards (Mar 12, 2017)

It was nasty cold and very windy today but the light was just right in my backyard setup.


_DIV8543 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


_DIV8649 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


_DIV8612 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2017)

Lovely shots, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Still frustrated with the AF inconsistency of my 1DX2 but did manage this, this AM.
> ...



Can't exactly answer that but it's low and that's low with shots that are not challenging. However, due to inside jobs my shooting has primarily consisted of out the door or through the window shots that are southward and typically quite back-lighted. Otherwise, all I can say is I miss more than I get, assuming we're talking decent at 100%.

If I hadn't shot for three years with the 6D and had pretty decent success I'd blame myself but I don't think that's the case. Too busy to prepare a detailed account of what's happening before contacting Canon to ship it in. Pretty major disappointment for sure.

I have so many shots with spot focus right where it should be and they are out of fucus or just not sharp. I even bumped up to 1/2000 with minimal gain. The cold of winter doesn't help either, but days are getting longer and somewhat warmer.

However, in all this, it's been 1DX2 and 400 DO II either with 1.4X or 2X. Today's messed up shots were with 1.4X and I was shooting at a confirmed AFMA from a week or two back so I started bracketing the AFMA with little success. Generally, I've just been goofing off but still I've missed some pretty impressive shots and that's disappointing. Enough complaining.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2017)

Well Alan, at the moment I'd be tempted to trade to a 5D4 straight across. I have zero confidence in this camera.

And BTW, the sensor has a fair amount of oil spatter in the upper left 1/4 section. Mind you it takes a pretty unique photo to actually see it full frame but at 100% it's visible for sure. I am aware of a good number of 1DX2 sensors showing similar spatter. No doubt it'll be going in to Canon.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well Alan, at the moment I'd be tempted to trade to a 5D4 straight across. I have zero confidence in this camera.
> 
> And BTW, the sensor has a fair amount of oil spatter in the upper left 1/4 section. Mind you it takes a pretty unique photo to actually see it full frame but at 100% it's visible for sure. I am aware of a good number of 1DX2 sensors showing similar spatter. No doubt it'll be going in to Canon.
> 
> Jack



Jack, stop prevaricating and send it straight back to fix the sensor and the AF.
Ari Hazeghi, who really is tops at bird photography, has written an interesting comparison of the 5DIV and his beloved 1DX II.
Alan


----------



## Vern (Mar 13, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Vern.
> Very nice set of shots, first one has stunning colours and a great composition with the diagonal branch.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham - I will confess to pondering how to crop that first one. I wasn't sure if I should move the bird higher in the pic or retain the spacing of the branches.


----------



## Vern (Mar 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, Stuart.



ditto - the lighting is great and what a clean background! Is there a touch of moire in the tail of the nuthatch?


----------



## sedwards (Mar 13, 2017)

Vern said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely shots, Stuart.
> ...


It looks ok at 100% but I think i might have over sharpened just a tad.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Does it matter if there is a touch of Moire if blown up huge? It's a great pose.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...




Hi Jack

Sorry to hear that.

A trip to Canon for your 1DXII seems to be the only solution.

When it gets back, you will have a super camera with a great AF for your bird photography.

Cheers


----------



## Viggo (Mar 13, 2017)

Personally I would weigh seriously for and against repairing my camera. My experience is that once they start to open it up and repair something the camera is *******. For me it just keeps popping out new faults and the original fail is never fully fixed, unless it's a button that's worn out. So many times something is fixed and returned to me exactly the same.


----------



## dpc (Mar 14, 2017)

Raven in the mountains three days ago...


----------



## sedwards (Mar 15, 2017)

my last shot with a snow free background for a while . 15 inches on the ground and no sign of letting up :-\


_DIV8445 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Mar 15, 2017)

sedwards said:


> my last shot with a snow free background for a while . 15 inches on the ground and no sign of letting up :-\


Lovely picture!

Hopefully you will have clear days soon.


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2017)

sedwards said:


> my last shot with a snow free background for a while . 15 inches on the ground and no sign of letting up :-\



Beautiful picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2017)

Click said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > my last shot with a snow free background for a while . 15 inches on the ground and no sign of letting up :-\
> ...



+1 Everyone loves those colours!

Hopefully I'll get some days soon with no snow cover!

Jack


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm not sure what this shorebird is, possibly a dunlin?


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2017)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.



+1

Jack


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.



Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures, dpc.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

A group of Brants...


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

Harlequin ducks...


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 17, 2017)

dpc said:


> I'm not sure what this shorebird is, possibly a dunlin?



I believe it is a turnstone in winter plumage
Nice pictures.


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what this shorebird is, possibly a dunlin?
> ...



Thanks for the response. I think it's bill is too long for a turnstone. However, I stand to be corrected.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 17, 2017)

You're right regards the bill.
I think it may be a dunlin as you said or maybe a sandpiper as they can be hard to tell apart.


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

1. Blue-winged teal
2. Surf scoters


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

Vern said:


> Bluebirds in the spring snow today. 5D MKIV, ISO 1600, f7.1, ~1/800, fill flash w better beamer ~-1exp comp.




Very nice pictures of a beautiful bird. 8)


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

Resting from his labours...


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 17, 2017)

A grumpy looking tufted duck


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> A grumpy looking tufted duck



LOL 

Very nice shot, Mike.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 17, 2017)

And looking rather handsome


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 17, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> And looking rather handsome



Handsome and proud, very nice. I saw two ducks in the sky yesterday so spring is almost here for me, thank God.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Mar 17, 2017)

Mourning dove...


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Stuart. 
Beautiful shot, great pose. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> my last shot with a snow free background for a while . 15 inches on the ground and no sign of letting up :-\


----------



## PKinDenmark (Mar 17, 2017)

I like this endless thread, as it holds many beautiful shots and gives much inspiration. 

Sofar this is my best Red Kite.
The conditions were great, as the ground was snow-covered i.e. good lighting of underside of bird. 

Location: Fyledalen, Southern Sweden. February 25, 2017.
The red kite is 'the signature bird of prey' for this region.

Canon 6D, Tamron 150-600mm @ 600mm. 
First: 1/640, f/7.1, ISO 1600. 
Second: 1/250s, f/8, ISO 400.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2017)

Very nice pictures, PKinDenmark. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Vern (Mar 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, PKinDenmark. I especially like the second one.



great shots - it is so hard to get the exposure right with the bird directly overhead


----------



## dpc (Mar 18, 2017)

Lesser scaup, I believe. I'm guessing the one to the right is a juvenile because a female has white at the base of the bill. Correct me if I'm wrong, as I could very well be.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 18, 2017)

Here's one that I kind of like. The background is a bit blown out (hence my "title"). Anyone know what the name of this bird is? Photo was spontaneous and handheld and taken near Lake Langano in Ethiopia. 5Diii, 100-400 mkii, 1/500, iso 800 f/5.6.....


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 18, 2017)

PKinDenmark said:


> ...
> Sofar this is my best Red Kite.
> The conditions were great, as the ground was snow-covered i.e. good lighting of underside of bird.
> 
> ...



Excellent Red kite! It's harder to avoid seeing Red kites there, than to not seeing anyone at all. They are everywhere in Fyledalen and in the entire Tomelilla region.
I would recommend nearby Eriksdal and the "pond" there (N55.5856528, E13.7955899) - looking up the hill you could get a load of other interesting birds...


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 18, 2017)

dpc said:


> Lesser scaup, I believe. I'm guessing the one to the right is a juvenile because a female has white at the base of the bill. Correct me if I'm wrong, as I could very well be.



Beautiful, dpc!
The back of the male sure looks like that on a Lesser scaup. (Compare with the Tufted also on this page.)


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> And looking rather handsome



Another very nice shot, Mike.


----------



## rnl (Mar 18, 2017)

1dxmkii, ef600Lii, 1.4xiii


----------



## HankMD (Mar 18, 2017)

JPAZ said:


> Here's one that I kind of like. The background is a bit blown out (hence my "title"). Anyone know what the name of this bird is? Photo was spontaneous and handheld and taken near Lake Langano in Ethiopia. 5Diii, 100-400 mkii, 1/500, iso 800 f/5.6.....



It's a weaver. Was going to say Village Weaver but the head isn't black. So I did a bit of googling, maybe Rüppell's weaver, or related. Seems there are lots of weaver species.


----------



## dpc (Mar 18, 2017)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Lesser scaup, I believe. I'm guessing the one to the right is a juvenile because a female has white at the base of the bill. Correct me if I'm wrong, as I could very well be.
> ...




Thanks, DD!


----------



## jprusa (Mar 18, 2017)

JPAZ said:


> Here's one that I kind of like. The background is a bit blown out (hence my "title"). Anyone know what the name of this bird is? Photo was spontaneous and handheld and taken near Lake Langano in Ethiopia. 5Diii, 100-400 mkii, 1/500, iso 800 f/5.6.....


 The male Rüppell's weaver can be distinguished from males of several other similar species by his red eyes and reddish facial mask. The male northern brown-throated weaver, P. castanops, can be particularly confusing, but he differs by having pale eyes and a larger facial mask that extends onto his forehead. Further, these species' ranges don't overlap. Females and juveniles are plainer and therefore, are more challenging to distinguish. Nice shot!


----------



## bjd (Mar 18, 2017)

I felt somehow threatened by this Canada Goose:



Stealth Attack by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2017)

bjd said:


> I felt somehow threatened by this Canada Goose:
> 
> Cheers Brian




Very nice shot, Brian.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2017)

Click said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > I felt somehow threatened by this Canada Goose:
> ...



Very cute. My kids got attacked checking out a nest and never forgot the experience! 

Jack


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks @HankMD and @jprusa. 

Great shot @bjd.

Here's another from the same general location....
5Diii, 100-400 mkii, 1/1600, iso 1000, f/6.3.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Brian. 
Stunning shot, love the mirror flat water only broken by being pushed up his (her?) bill. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bjd said:


> I felt somehow threatened by this Canada Goose:
> 
> Cheers Brian


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi Mike, PKinDenmark, Jpaz, dpc. 
Excellent shots, keep up the good work. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 19, 2017)

bjd,
Good low angle shot! You're not much higher the the goose.
-r


----------



## dpc (Mar 19, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mike, PKinDenmark, Jpaz, dpc.
> Excellent shots, keep up the good work.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.




Thanks! 8)


----------



## jprusa (Mar 19, 2017)

JPAZ said:


> Thanks @HankMD and @jprusa.
> 
> Great shot @bjd.
> 
> ...


Beautiful male White-bellied go-away-bird. Nice!


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 19, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mike, PKinDenmark, Jpaz, dpc.
> Excellent shots, keep up the good work.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thank you very much.

Jpaz


----------



## dpc (Mar 19, 2017)

American wigeons off Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2017)

dpc said:


> American wigeons off Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia



dpc, I think you've had just about a long enough holiday, you're making me jealous.

Jack


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 19, 2017)

dpc said:


> American wigeons off Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia



I like how the color on the rocks and the heads of the critters interact.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 19, 2017)

Here's an African Fish Eagle.......


----------



## bjd (Mar 19, 2017)

lion rock said:


> bjd,
> Good low angle shot! You're not much higher the the goose.
> -r


Thanks, well I am in the food-chain....... I Hope!
Cheers Brian


----------



## Cog (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## bjd (Mar 19, 2017)

Cog said:


>


Great shots Cog!


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2017)

Lovely light. Beautiful pictures, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 19, 2017)

It feels that we are being driven by foaming-at-the-mouth politicians at the moment.


----------



## slclick (Mar 19, 2017)

While out and about shooting Macro at the Arboretum. 5D3, 100L (mirror up, and 2 sec ST on, lol)


----------



## Pippan (Mar 19, 2017)

AlanF said:


> It feels that we are being driven by foaming-at-the-mouth politicians at the moment.


Are you perhaps referring to Donald Duck?


----------



## slclick (Mar 19, 2017)

Pippan said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > It feels that we are being driven by foaming-at-the-mouth politicians at the moment.
> ...



Maybe it's found a good beer.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 20, 2017)

Here's a Marabou Stork (I think). Correct me if I have the wrong identification, please.
5Diii @ 1/2500, f/5, iso 1000, EF 100-400 mkii at 255mm.


----------



## bjd (Mar 20, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Here I would be using two Smart layers and one mask.
> 
> I made the mask with apply image then brushed out the areas I don't want affected.
> 
> ...



Hi PBD, still playing with the various ways of doing this, but good results up till now, compared to other methods.
Thanks for your help.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Cog (Mar 20, 2017)

*bjd, Click*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## sedwards (Mar 21, 2017)

American Goldfinch


_DIV1117 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2017)

slclick said:


> While out and about shooting Macro at the Arboretum. 5D3, 100L (mirror up, and 2 sec ST on, lol)



Lovely. Nicely done, slclick.


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2017)

sedwards said:


> American Goldfinch



Nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 21, 2017)

sedwards said:


> American Goldfinch



I like the this one - the way the colour compliment each other and the twig on the left adds a frame within a frame.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Stuart. 
Yet another fantastic shot from you, beautiful composition. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> American Goldfinch


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 21, 2017)

" So I said to Edith, if you want to go out tonight, we will go out...you choose where..."


----------



## josephandrews222 (Mar 21, 2017)

Spring is here and the cardinals (which never really left as they don't seem to mind winter) are active.

As stated previously, the female cardinals are in some ways more striking than their mates.


----------



## dpc (Mar 22, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > American wigeons off Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia
> ...



 8) ;D


----------



## dpc (Mar 22, 2017)

JPAZ said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > American wigeons off Cattle Point, Victoria, British Columbia
> ...




Thanks! 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Mike. 
Excellent shot, even better caption. ;D ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> " So I said to Edith, if you want to go out tonight, we will go out...you choose where..."


----------



## yragkeem (Mar 22, 2017)

Baby Osprey and momma taken at Englewood, Florida


----------



## Claudelec (Mar 24, 2017)

Grèbe Huppé . EOS 70D EF 100 400 IS II at 400mm


----------



## Claudelec (Mar 24, 2017)

And the same, just fishing...


----------



## lion rock (Mar 24, 2017)

Cute bird with a fine feather cut!
Nice shot.
-r



Claudelec said:


> Grèbe Huppé . EOS 70D EF 100 400 IS II at 400mm


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2017)

Claudelec said:


> Grèbe Huppé . EOS 70D EF 100 400 IS II at 400mm



Nice picture, Claude. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
A few from a time killing walk, (I collected a hard 1/8th inch wire hook thing through one of my tyre sidewalls last week so whilst they were fitting a new tyre I walked with camera.) 
Taken with 40D and 100-400 L II 
This Robin was only a few feet away and very confident, he sat whilst joggers and dog walkers passed by without seeing him, he didn't even seem bothered by the big (77mm) eye staring at him! 


IMG_0971_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_0974_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

This Bluetit was busy eating the plant or something on the plant. 


IMG_0978_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



IMG_0982_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2017)

Very nice series, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank you Click, and man are you quick to post! 
You really should be called Quick Click or maybe Qlick for short! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2017)

;D LOL

Keep posting, Graham.  It's always a pleasure to look at your pictures.

Cheers


----------



## dpc (Mar 25, 2017)

Cormorants basking in the sun.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2017)

Click said:


> Claudelec said:
> 
> 
> > Grèbe Huppé . EOS 70D EF 100 400 IS II at 400mm
> ...



Yes, quite the bird!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2017)

Click said:


> ;D LOL
> 
> Keep posting, Graham.  It's always a pleasure to look at your pictures.
> 
> Cheers



Very nice!

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Mar 25, 2017)

Golden Pheasant. 1DX, Sigma 150-600C

3200, 7.1, 1/320


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Golden Pheasant. 1DX, Sigma 150-600C
> 
> 3200, 7.1, 1/320



What a bird! Very nice.

I have only another pileated and even they haven't been visiting much. Notice the snow! 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shot, and so many to choose from. I occasionally see a cormorant but it is waaaaay off on the end of a harbour wall with no access. Dot in the distance. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Cormorants basking in the sun.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi Ryan. 
Very nice, stunning colours. Well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ryananthony said:


> Golden Pheasant. 1DX, Sigma 150-600C
> 
> 3200, 7.1, 1/320


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Very nice to see another shot of this beautiful bird. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > Golden Pheasant. 1DX, Sigma 150-600C
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks Graham, it's a little embarrassing to be a one-trick pony at the moment but then I think of the pleasure that Harry the heron brought me, of course those were flight and eating fish shots so more impressive. Never the less, I simply must post something once in a while. 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Mar 25, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice shot, and so many to choose from. I occasionally see a cormorant but it is waaaaay off on the end of a harbour wall with no access. Dot in the distance.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thanks, Graham. I've been lucky with cormorants. 8)


----------



## dpc (Mar 25, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > Golden Pheasant. 1DX, Sigma 150-600C
> ...


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I have only another pileated and even they haven't been visiting much. Notice the snow!
> 
> Jack



I’m hoping Spring shows up soon.

Very nice picture, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks Quick Click, DPC isn't that just how it goes. We do the best with what's at hand. 

For years I never saw them and then magically due to me feeding all the birds these guys appeared. When it's really cold the suet is a lifesaver for them. Like other woodpeckers they tend to become pretty tame. I actually walked to within 6 or 7 feet of one that was feeding two years ago. 

For me, it doesn't matter how many times I see them I'm always impressed and this from 2015 was so exciting - daddy and both children caught me completely off guard up in my observatory but luckily I managed to get a small number of decent shots.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Mar 25, 2017)

Lovely Jack!
Many perspectives.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Quick Click, DPC isn't that just how it goes. We do the best with what's at hand.
> 
> For years I never saw them and then magically due to me feeding all the birds these guys appeared. When it's really cold the suet is a lifesaver for them. Like other woodpeckers they tend to become pretty tame. I actually walked to within 6 or 7 feet of one that was feeding two years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## josephandrews222 (Mar 25, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Quick Click, DPC isn't that just how it goes. We do the best with what's at hand.
> 
> For years I never saw them and then magically due to me feeding all the birds these guys appeared. When it's really cold the suet is a lifesaver for them. Like other woodpeckers they tend to become pretty tame. I actually walked to within 6 or 7 feet of one that was feeding two years ago.
> 
> ...



Spectacular, Jack. Great shot!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks guys. As all of you no doubt know what it boils down to is having the camera ready at all times and even before a planned shoot. This week I watched the Tin Man Lee presentation and that was a major part of his presentation. Rather unpolished but still good. 

https://app.webinarjam.net/replay/38249/ca208d4171/0/106583484

Set the camera on manual with settings that are compatible with the overall conditions that exist at the particular time of day and the chances of a grabbed shot being OK will be much higher. These "rare" for us opportunities are not really that rare but we generally are left saying "if only". 

It's a faded memory but I will always cherish that moment when they maneuvered around the stump and then they were gone, and, right here in my yard, with me above them. I just pushed the shutter button. Goosebumps. End of my discourse! 

Jack


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

took this one just 5 min after i got up this morning 

7D mkii; 300mm 4L IS; F5.6; 1/1000 sec; ISO 640.

Cheers,


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice shot, Steve.


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Quick Click, DPC isn't that just how it goes. We do the best with what's at hand.
> 
> For years I never saw them and then magically due to me feeding all the birds these guys appeared. When it's really cold the suet is a lifesaver for them. Like other woodpeckers they tend to become pretty tame. I actually walked to within 6 or 7 feet of one that was feeding two years ago.
> 
> ...



Great shot, Jack. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks Click. Sunny and not too cold so hopefully today I get my focus shots for Canon.

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 26, 2017)

*Red-breasted Merganser after a dive.*

7d + 100-400mm


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice. Well done, Jeff.


----------



## Ryananthony (Mar 26, 2017)

Holy smokes, Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 26, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Holy smokes, Jack!



I take that's a complement - thanks. I've been doing so much grumbling about my 1DX2 lately that I wonder if I've irritated people. 

Jack


----------



## PCM-madison (Mar 26, 2017)

Eastern Screech Owl about to set off on its highly hunt about 15 minutes after sunset (6D, 300mm, F2.8, 1/125, iso 12800).


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2017)

That's a very nice shot, PCM-madison. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 26, 2017)

Click said:


> That's a very nice shot, PCM-madison. Well done.



So cute!

Jack


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 27, 2017)

This is not what a portrait should be. Take it as a scene from the great circle of life...

Canon 7D2, 400/5.6L
f/5.6, 1/400 s, ISO 100, EV +1/3


----------



## rnl (Mar 27, 2017)

1dxmkii and ef600Lf4ii


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 27, 2017)

ISO64 said:


> This is not what a portrait should be. Take it as a scene from the great circle of life...
> 
> Canon 7D2, 400/5.6L
> f/5.6, 1/400 s, ISO 100, EV +1/3



A cruel reminder of death. Nice shot.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 27, 2017)

Lovely shots, Richard.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2017)

Went to London yesterday and saw, of all things, a pair of parakeets courting on Hampstead Heath. I couldn't see that they were green until after the shot as they were backlit (2x400mm/5DIV).


----------



## rnl (Mar 27, 2017)

Great Horned Owl.

She annually returns to this tree. There is an owlet in there too.

1dxmkii, ef600Lf4ii with 1.4xiii


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi ISO64. 
Excellent shot, nothing more certain in life than death, it is just how it gets you that changes, but boy I hope I'm never on the receiving end of the look that hawk is giving. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISO64 said:


> This is not what a portrait should be. Take it as a scene from the great circle of life...
> 
> Canon 7D2, 400/5.6L
> f/5.6, 1/400 s, ISO 100, EV +1/3


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Richard. 
Very nice series of shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rnl said:


> 1dxmkii and ef600Lf4ii


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ISO64.
> Excellent shot, nothing more certain in life than death, it is just how it gets you that changes, but boy I hope I'm never on the receiving end of the look that hawk is giving.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



+1

Very nice shot. Well done, ISO64.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Nice shot. 
We have some friends that live near Chessington World of Adventures and sat in their back garden we were overflown by quite a flock of them, talk about a surprise. 
Our friends said they thought they were offspring of some generations from some that were deliberately released by animal rights activists. I wonder how they have affected the ecology of the area? I suppose google probably knows! 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Went to London yesterday and saw, of all things, a pair of parakeets courting on Hampstead Heath. I couldn't see that they were green until after the shot as they were backlit (2x400mm/5DIV).


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 27, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Nice shot.
> We have some friends that live near Chessington World of Adventures and sat in their back garden we were overflown by quite a flock of them, talk about a surprise.
> Our friends said they thought they were offspring of some generations from some that were deliberately released by animal rights activists. I wonder how they have affected the ecology of the area? I suppose google probably knows!
> ...



I can chime in on Graham's comment here: There are quite a few stories/legends about how they came to be in those surroundings.
I have heard the one above - and it should have happened decades ago.
BBC have a write up -> http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20161020-these-tiny-birds-are-common-in-london-but-nobody-knows-why


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone, and thanks for the link Dd. These are aren't "tiny" birds, and they fly really fast. A guy with binoculars I met there had been watching firecrests display. Now they are tiny birds. He said that their crests opened up in the ritual. It was the first time I had seen (rose-ringed) parakeets in the UK.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 27, 2017)

A small corner of my favourite lake is now ice free and my favourite bird, the great crested grebe, was out, testing the water in the late afternoon sun.

1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2017)

Great looking bird. Lovely shot, Eldar.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Quick Click, DPC isn't that just how it goes. We do the best with what's at hand.
> 
> For years I never saw them and then magically due to me feeding all the birds these guys appeared. When it's really cold the suet is a lifesaver for them. Like other woodpeckers they tend to become pretty tame. I actually walked to within 6 or 7 feet of one that was feeding two years ago.
> 
> ...




You've got some nice pictures coming, Jack.

Apparently one trick with many birds is to use chunky peanut butter - with nuts and seeds the smaller birds can pick one up an fly off but with peanut butter they tend to linger a little longer to get a decent quantity.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 27, 2017)

Eldar said:


> A small corner of my favourite lake is now ice free and my favourite bird, the great crested grebe, was out, testing the water in the late afternoon sun.
> 
> 1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII



Awesome shot!


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 27, 2017)

Eldar said:


> A small corner of my favourite lake is now ice free and my favourite bird, the great crested grebe, was out, testing the water in the late afternoon sun.
> 
> 1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII



Wonderfull bird - Enjoyed the detailed shot.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2017)

I love Great Crested Grebes. They are a joy to shoot in their mating ceremony, carrying their chicks on their backs, feeding them and teaching them hoe to fish.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Eldar. 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Eldar said:


> A small corner of my favourite lake is now ice free and my favourite bird, the great crested grebe, was out, testing the water in the late afternoon sun.
> 
> 1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII


----------



## Eldar (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. Here is my favourite from last year. I probably posted it then, but I think it is good enough to be seen again. This is one of the parents, with their only remaining young one. Four eggs hatched, but three of them were taken by gulls.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Claudelec (Mar 27, 2017)

Rougequeue noir 
EOS 70D 100-400 IS II @ 400mm


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated. Here is my favourite from last year. I probably posted it then, but I think it is good enough to be seen again. This is one of the parents, with their only remaining young one. Four eggs hatched, but three of them were taken by gulls.




Awesome. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Great looking bird. Lovely shot, Eldar.



A sure sign of spring when Eldar's grebes appear. Lovely.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 27, 2017)

What a nice batch of shots from everyone!

Mike, I need to try putting out some peanut butter with seeds, thanks. So far it's many just a varied seed mix that I scatter but of course the woodpeckers do like suet.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi guys! Just arrived in Portugal for 9 days bid photography. Wife has the 5DS R + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC, I have the 5D IV + 400mm II +2xTC, and we have the M5 + 11-22mm (as well as the 50mm 1.8 STM) in case of emergencies. Our guide, we learned over dinner, has a 1DXII and so I am hoping to give it a try. Here is a Barnswallow - at 1/60s in the shadow as we arrived at the guest house as I was getting out of the rental car, so it's not the best.


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2017)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Alan.


 Hey Alan, 1/60s at 800 mm - that's amazing. The 1DX2 will not satisfy you relative to the 20 MP so unless there is some action it won't cut it. However, I would be interested in how the AF speed compares with 400 X2 between the two cameras.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ???
I guess what I'm trying to say is what do you mean not the best, it looks pretty bloody good to me! 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> so it's not the best.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ???
> I guess what I'm trying to say is what do you mean not the best, it looks pretty bloody good to me!
> 
> ...


 Ah, you know Alan! 

BTW any idea why I am not able to access the flowers thread? Just never loads.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Mar 29, 2017)

Jack,
Floral page 126 is dead. Page 127 is fine. Try it.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22225.1890
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> BTW any idea why I am not able to access the flowers thread? Just never loads.
> Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> BTW any idea why I am not able to access the flowers thread? Just never loads.
> 
> Jack



??? Works for me


----------



## josephandrews222 (Mar 29, 2017)

We see an occasional wood thrush--neat looking bird, actually.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
What lion rock said, hopefully you are in now. 
That is the second thread to have that happen recently, the other was mountains,lakes and rivers, hence the current one having a 2 suffix. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Ah, you know Alan!
> 
> BTW any idea why I am not able to access the flowers thread? Just never loads.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi Joseph. 
Nice shot of a nice bird. 

Cheers, Graham. 



 josephandrews222 said:


> We see an occasional wood thrush--neat looking bird, actually.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 29, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Hi guys! Just arrived in Portugal for 9 days bid photography. Wife has the 5DS R + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC, I have the 5D IV + 400mm II +2xTC, and we have the M5 + 11-22mm (as well as the 50mm 1.8 STM) in case of emergencies. Our guide, we learned over dinner, has a 1DXII and so I am hoping to give it a try. Here is a Barnswallow - at 1/60s in the shadow as we arrived at the guest house as I was getting out of the rental car, so it's not the best.


Fabulous shot Alan, i'm really looking forward to seeing your other images, as after a 9 day adventure all about birding I imagine there will be some fantastic shots!!
Do you use eBird to record your sightings? I really enjoy reliving the day while uploading my checklists, and it's a brilliant resource for printing off checklists of the potential species in the area!!


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2017)

Nice picture, Joseph.


----------



## dpc (Mar 29, 2017)

Canada geese back from the south waiting for the local lagoon to thaw.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 29, 2017)

I like that - simple and elegant


----------



## Claudelec (Mar 29, 2017)

Family portrait...EOS 70D 100-400 IS II @400mm, croped. ISO 1000, 1/1000, F/6,3
Foulque macroule. Fulica atra. probably 2 days young.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2017)

Only a mother could love. Nice capture.

Jack


----------



## Claudelec (Mar 30, 2017)

And the same, out of the nest...


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2017)

dpc said:


> Canada geese back from the south waiting for the local lagoon to thaw.



Nice.


----------



## dpc (Mar 30, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Canada geese back from the south waiting for the local lagoon to thaw.
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## bjd (Mar 30, 2017)

Local Flamingo:



Flamingo by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers BRian


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2017)

bjd said:


> Local Flamingo:




Very nice shot, Brian.


----------



## dpc (Mar 30, 2017)

bjd said:


> Local Flamingo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, indeed. A very nice shot.


----------



## dpc (Mar 30, 2017)

Geese at the local lagoon this morning. Not the sharpest picture I've taken but I like it anyway. Trying to hand hold a Sigma 150-600 C at 600mm in a wind. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Very nice shot, looks waaay too cold for me though. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Canada geese back from the south waiting for the local lagoon to thaw.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Claudelec. 
Very nice shot of an ugly duckling, perfect face for radio. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Claudelec said:


> Family portrait...EOS 70D 100-400 IS II @400mm, croped. ISO 1000, 1/1000, F/6,3
> Foulque macroule. Fulica atra. probably 2 days young.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Brian. 
Nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bjd said:


> Local Flamingo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shot, was this just a couple of hours after your last shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Geese at the local lagoon this morning. Not the sharpest picture I've taken but I like it anyway. Trying to hand hold a Sigma 150-600 C at 600mm in a wind. 8)


----------



## dpc (Mar 31, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice shot, was this just a couple of hours after your last shot.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Hi, Graham!

The first picture was taken yesterday morning and the second one this morning.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Goodness, I was saying that more as a joke, but what a difference over a day! Incredible. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dpc.
> ...


----------



## Claudelec (Mar 31, 2017)

Pinson des arbres (Chaffinch) Fringilla coelebs.
In my garden...at about 2 meters, I'm sitting behind my window...
EOS 70D 100-400 IS II @400mm, ISO 1000, 1/800, F/5.6 , croped


----------



## rpt (Mar 31, 2017)

Claudelec said:


> Pinson des arbres (Chaffinch) Fringilla coelebs.
> In my garden...at about 2 meters, I'm sitting behind my window...
> EOS 70D 100-400 IS II @400mm, ISO 1000, 1/800, F/5.6 , croped


Nice!


----------



## dpc (Mar 31, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Goodness, I was saying that more as a joke, but what a difference over a day! Incredible.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Well, the lagoon is rather large. The second picture was shot at a shallower part and the ice melted more quickly. Still, the temperature's beginning to get up there (+11 C today) and the snow and ice are disappearing quickly.


----------



## yragkeem (Mar 31, 2017)

Photos of what appears to be an adult Osprey with three chicks - two older one with one younger one.
Apparently Ospreys can have several chicks hatching over a month period.

Has anyone seen similar Osprey families?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 31, 2017)

yragkeem said:


> Photos of what appears to be an adult Osprey with three chicks - two older one with one younger one.
> Apparently Ospreys can have several chicks hatching over a month period.
> 
> Has anyone seen similar Osprey families?



Interesting. Nice shots.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Claudelec. 
Very nice shot, he gave you a nice pose too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Claudelec said:


> Pinson des arbres (Chaffinch) Fringilla coelebs.
> In my garden...at about 2 meters, I'm sitting behind my window...
> EOS 70D 100-400 IS II @400mm, ISO 1000, 1/800, F/5.6 , croped


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Apr 1, 2017)

Another one around our flat.
I might call it "flirting with a human" 

7D markii; canon 300mm 4L IS at 420mm, F5.6, ISO500, 1/640 sec.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi Steve. 
Very nice shot, thanks for making it clickable to view the original, the images posted here get so squidged as to almost spoil them. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Steve Dmark2 said:


> Another one around our flat.
> I might call it "flirting with a human"
> 
> 7D markii; canon 300mm 4L IS at 420mm, F5.6, ISO500, 1/640 sec.


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice picture, Steve.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 1, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Steve.
> Very nice shot, thanks for making it clickable to view the original, the images posted here get so squidged as to almost spoil them.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



You got that right Graham! What a difference, especially when it's a bird that doesn't have the sexiness that some have. This is a nice shot.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 1, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Graham, it's a little embarrassing to be a one-trick pony at the moment but then I think of the pleasure that Harry the heron brought me, of course those were flight and eating fish shots so more impressive. Never the less, I simply must post something once in a while.
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,
Harry says hello and he caught you a nice fish ;D



BCN Heron in Octopus Tree by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



BCN Heron with tilapia fish by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Eric. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 1, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Eric. I especially like the first one. Well done.


Thanks Click 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 1, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Eric. I especially like the first one. Well done.



And thanks for thinking of me - always enjoy Harry.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 1, 2017)

Stunning quality, there Serendipity.
Were those with the 7Dii or the 5D3?


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 1, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Stunning quality, there Serendipity.
> Were those with the 7Dii or the 5D3?



Hi Mikehit. Thank you for your kind words. Those were taken with the 7Dii and the 100-400Lii.


----------



## hbr (Apr 1, 2017)

Great images of Harry. Eric. I wondered what had happened to you as you had not posted in awhile. Keep up the good work.
Brian


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi serendipidy. 
Nice series of Harry, great to see you back again. 

Cheers, Graham. 



serendipidy said:


> Hi Jack,
> Harry says hello and he caught you a nice fish ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you Brian and Graham..great to be back. Since I haven't posted any photos recently, I'll add a few now.



Hawaiian Coot stares down BCN Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



Hawaiian Mallard Ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr



Baby Hawaiian Mallard ducks by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 2, 2017)

I love it when an owl agrees to sit for a portrait.
6D at 400mm


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 2, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> I love it when an owl agrees to sit for a portrait.
> 6D at 400mm



So cool! 8) What kind of owl is that?


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi Kodakrome. 
Very nice shot, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kodakrome said:


> I love it when an owl agrees to sit for a portrait.
> 6D at 400mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi Eric. 
Another series of nice shots, do you bribe the ducks too! 

Cheers, Graham. 



serendipidy said:


> Thank you Brian and Graham..great to be back. Since I haven't posted any photos recently, I'll add a few now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hbr (Apr 2, 2017)

Beautiful shot Kodakrome.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> I love it when an owl agrees to sit for a portrait.
> 6D at 400mm



Very nice shot, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks to all for the kind comments. I'm not sure what type of owl that is.


----------



## luka567 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sparrow portrait by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 2, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Eric.
> Another series of nice shots, do you bribe the ducks too!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks, Graham. Yes, I bribe the ducks too...they love bread ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 2, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Thanks to all for the kind comments. I'm not sure what type of owl that is.


Hi kodakrome. After some research online, I think your owl is a juvenile spectacled owl, Pulsatrix perspicillata.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 3, 2017)

American Oystercatcher today -


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice. 8) Well done, Jeff.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 3, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> American Oystercatcher today -



Gorgeous photo!


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 3, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to all for the kind comments. I'm not sure what type of owl that is.
> ...



Thank you so much, I appreciate the info!


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 3, 2017)

Finally, I get to post something that's not a heron (but looks somewhat similar) ;D



Cattle Egret by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 3, 2017)

kingfisher


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> kingfisher



Hi kodakrome,

This bird is a Green Heron. Very nice picture.


----------



## dpc (Apr 3, 2017)

Red-breasted nuthatch digging a nesting hole in an old tree trunk. You can see bits of excavated wood in his beak in the second picture. I took it this afternoon.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 3, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> kingfisher



Very pretty bird and nice capture, kodakrome.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 3, 2017)

dpc said:


> Red-breasted nuthatch digging a nesting hole in an old tree trunk. You can see bits of excavated wood in his beak in the second picture. I took it this afternoon.



Caught in the act ;D Tells the story. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 3, 2017)

A well groomed egret ;D



Cattle Egret by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 3, 2017)

bjd said:


> Local Flamingo:
> 
> Cheers BRian



Nice lighting.

JPAZ


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > kingfisher
> ...



Very nice and well, I was saying to myself kingfisher really :-\ so I'm glad Click sorted it out.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Red-breasted nuthatch digging a nesting hole in an old tree trunk. You can see bits of excavated wood in his beak in the second picture. I took it this afternoon.
> ...



Busy as a beaver nuthatch. Very nice.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Wow, what a flurry of shots, very nice shots from all. With reference to the 'Kingfisher' I was going to say "it's amazing the differences across species around the world", I didn't know either! ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 3, 2017)

Great crested grebe

7D2, 400DO ISii with 2x tc Mkiii


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2017)

Very nice, Mike.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 3, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > kingfisher
> ...



Thanks, Click. Guess I got my ID wrong on that one.


----------



## Claudelec (Apr 3, 2017)

Grèbe huppé (the french name of the same) EOS 70D 100-400 IS II, F/10 , ISO 1600, 1/2000 s, croped.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 3, 2017)

As you can probably tell, I have been out with the camera this weekend annoying the local bird population.

7D2 with 400DOii and 1.4tc

The swan had recently nested and was very tolerant as long I kept my distance (which was not too far, as you can tell when I say this is uncropped).


----------



## scyrene (Apr 3, 2017)

I mostly use the 5Ds at 1000mm for small birds I can't get close to, so it feels like overkill to train it on a large bird nearby, but sometimes it's worth it 

Although woodpigeons often take flight when you aim a camera at them (I was in a hide for this).


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2017)

Nicely done, scyrene.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> As you can probably tell, I have been out with the camera this weekend annoying the local bird population.
> 
> 7D2 with 400DOii and 1.4tc
> 
> The swan had recently nested and was very tolerant as long I kept my distance (which was not too far, as you can tell when I say this is uncropped).




Nice close-up. Well done, Mike.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2017)

Very nice recent shots, guys.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 3, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice recent shots, guys.
> 
> Jack



+1


----------



## dpc (Apr 3, 2017)

Close up of my neighbour, still hammering away at his home. 8)


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2017)

Great shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Great shot, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes, this ring-billed gull is an opportunistic eater, but that does not imply being dirty of messy. Brighter than snow!

Canon 7D2, 400/5.6L, 1/4000s, /5.6, ISO 320, +1.0EV, easily handheld on a bright sunny day


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2017)

Bird on a Wire...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Mike, Claudelec, Scyrene, dpc. 
Great shots from all you guys, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi ISO64. 
Very nice shot, not dirty or messy, but eeewwwww, disgusting! At least the person that threw up on the pavement (sidewalk) had the good sense to leave it there, the gull was busy eating it and as we walked up the pavement he moved out to defend it from us, eeeewwww! 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISO64 said:


> Yes, this ring-billed gull is an opportunistic eater, but that does not imply being dirty of messy. Brighter than snow!
> 
> Canon 7D2, 400/5.6L, 1/4000s, /5.6, ISO 320, +1.0EV, easily handheld on a bright sunny day


----------



## scyrene (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks guys.

Here's a couple of passerines from the last couple of day, a female brambling and a female wheatear.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 4, 2017)

A very cooperative wren 

Stood out in the open beside a hide, talking to another enthusiast, this wren perched no more than 20 feet away, demanding attention from her mate.

7D2, 400DOii with 2xtc


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2017)

Lovely shot, Mike.  Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mike, Claudelec, Scyrene, dpc.
> Great shots from all you guys, nicely done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.




Thanks! 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Mike. 
Beautiful, 1280mm at 20ft just goes to show how tiny these little fellows are. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> A very cooperative wren
> 
> Stood out in the open beside a hide, talking to another enthusiast, this wren perched no more than 20 feet away, demanding attention from her mate.
> 
> 7D2, 400DOii with 2xtc


----------



## dpc (Apr 4, 2017)

Geese at the local lagoon this morning... 8)


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 5, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click! The first goose reminds me of an Olympic ski jumper for some reason or another. 8)


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2017)

dpc said:


> The first goose reminds me of an Olympic ski jumper for some reason or another. 8)



I totally agree with you.


----------



## pauhana (Apr 5, 2017)

Laughing Gull in breeding plummage


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2017)

Nicely done, pauhana.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 6, 2017)

Peacocks are always good for experimenting with angles, and this one is particularly exhibitionist


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2017)

Very nice series, Mike. I especially like the 1st and 3rd picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 6, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Mike. I especially like the 1st and 3rd picture.



Lovely shots of a lovely exhibitionist. 

Jack


----------



## luckydude (Apr 7, 2017)

Screaming hawk, 7D Mark II, EF600mm f/4L II

http://mcvoy.com/lm/hawk-scream.jpg

Wren in brush pile, 7D Mark II, EF400mm f/4 DO IS USM +1.4x III (I love that DO but I love the mark II better)

http://mcvoy.com/lm/wren.jpg

Lesser goldfinch, this picture isn't interesting other than if you look at the full size version it's impressive what the 300mm f4 does.
7D mark I, 300mm f4

http://mcvoy.com/lm/new-lenses/31.html

Sparrow, 5D Mark III, EF 400mm f4 DO IS +1.4x

http://mcvoy.com/lm/400mm/4.html

Hawk, 5D II, 600mm II + 1.4x III:

http://mcvoy.com/lm/hawk3.jpg

Hawk with half eaten snake, 5D III, 600mm II + 1.4x III (hand held!)

http://mcvoy.com/lm/hawk3.jpg

American kestrels, this pair has raised at least 3 sets of kids on my property, so cool. 5D III, 600mm II + 1.4x III through our window:

http://mcvoy.com/lm/kestrels/2.html

I'm [email protected] and only check in here once in a while. Not a pro by any stretch, I shoot jpeg only and don't post process. If you have comments that could help me be better send me an email please.


----------



## scyrene (Apr 7, 2017)

luckydude said:


> I'm [email protected] and only check in here once in a while. Not a pro by any stretch, I shoot jpeg only and don't post process. If you have comments that could help me be better send me an email please.



Some pretty good shots, I like the wren. My one piece of advice would be (and it's the same generally): shoot raw and postprocess. Getting the shot is half the job. Postprocessing can be as important as choosing the right kit and being in the right place/fieldcraft, and can make a mediocre shot a good one (but obviously it can't work miracles).


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi luckydude. 
Some very nice shots there, thanks for sharing. 
What scyrene said. 
Post process doesn't have to cost a lot, a very good bit of software comes with your camera, however if like me you have been put off by DPP3 and it's user interface you could download DPP4 which seems a bit better or just opt for something like DxO, reasonable price, a free unlimited tester version often available and a 30 Day free trial of the latest version, which seems to be available quite often at sale prices. 

Cheers, Graham. 




luckydude said:


> Screaming hawk, 7D Mark II, EF600mm f/4L II
> 
> http://mcvoy.com/lm/hawk-scream.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Quarantasei (Apr 9, 2017)

Not my main subject, but something I want to do more of in the future.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2017)

Very nice series, Quarantasei.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 9, 2017)

Mikehit
Lot's of great shots this week!
Alan


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 9, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Mikehit
> Lot's of great shots this week!
> Alan



Thanks, Alan


----------



## LSeries (Apr 10, 2017)

Eurasian Coot with 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600 S:



Eurasian Coot Finds Some Weed by Jussi Lind, on Flickr



Eurasian Coot by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice pictures, LSeries.


----------



## hbr (Apr 10, 2017)

Excellent images LSeries.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 10, 2017)

Chiffchaffs have returned. You can hear but not see these tiny birds, in general. This chappy was an exception yesterday.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 10, 2017)

Finally got some warm weather.


5D3_3845 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2017)

I really like this picture, Stuart. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
LSeries, Alan and Stuart, nice shots from each of you. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> LSeries, Alan and Stuart, nice shots from each of you.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



+1

Yes, warmer weather and birds returning!

A pair of chickadees have decided to excavate what the woodpeckers started and it's got them spending hours pecking and taking the cavity down, down, down! I tried unsuccessfully to capture all this - have concluded it's next to impossible in a simple focus and shoot scenario. Any previous good shots of chickadee action I've done were with flash and a lucky snap. My conclusion is that the 1DX2 has the FPS, no problem, but the AF can't match the speed of these guys. I pushed the settings to their extreme and never got one lock-on. So, if anyone has good advice I'm listening.

I tried the highest F stop I could manage (F11) with the lowest shutter speed that had half a hope (1/3200), which still pushed me to around ISO 3200 minimum (more like 6400) and I was still slightly underexposed, and I had pretty fair sunshine. Now, if I could strobe at 14 FPS with a flash, just maybe I'd have something worth showing. Never the less, here are my efforts, dropping from 800 mm to 560.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2017)

Very nice series, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2017)

Two more.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks, speedy click!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2017)

The Dark-eyed juncos are everywhere.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2017)

The Junco is nicely in focus, Jack.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Nice series of action shots, I'm surprised that you weren't able to get a lock on the first one in this series in particular, apart from the speed required to freeze the wings it seems a lot like panning race cars, a feat at which these cameras usually excel. Did you prefocus and if so on what, how many AF points in use? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Two more.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 11, 2017)

Good photos there Jack. The Junco is looking nice and sharp - what ISO was that?

What shutter speed were you using for the chickadee? They look very similar to the tits we have in the UK and I found that on take-off I needed shutter speeds in excess of 1/1500 even to get the body sharp.


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> The Dark-eyed juncos are everywhere.
> 
> Jack



Nice picture, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2017)

Kestrel taken just before we went on vacation.


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2017)

Excellent picture. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Bird on a wire! Beautiful. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Kestrel taken just before we went on vacation.


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Kestrel taken just before we went on vacation.




Very, very nice!


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2017)

Not much variety in the bird population out at the lagoon at the moment, but that should soon change. Geese are pretty much all I'm seeing at the moment.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 11, 2017)

Another Great Crested Grebe. Unfortunately for us photographers, fortunately for the birds, they have set up fences which keeps us further from the birds. I got this one through some branches, which will be covered in leaves within short.

1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2017)

Beautiful picture, Eldar.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, Eldar.



Lovely.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 12, 2017)

AlanF said:


> The Junco is nicely in focus, Jack.



Alan, there are still questions but for sure the poorer light I had a few weeks back affected my shots negatively and I'm learning that noise detracts from sharpness pretty significantly so for full frame higher ISO is acceptable but not when much cropping is involved.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 12, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Good photos there Jack. The Junco is looking nice and sharp - what ISO was that?
> 
> What shutter speed were you using for the chickadee? They look very similar to the tits we have in the UK and I found that on take-off I needed shutter speeds in excess of 1/1500 even to get the body sharp.



ISO 3200 and I didn't bother with NR.

1/2000 barely cuts it for the chickadees with 800mm.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 12, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> Nice series of action shots, I'm surprised that you weren't able to get a lock on the first one in this series in particular, apart from the speed required to freeze the wings it seems a lot like panning race cars, a feat at which these cameras usually excel. Did you prefocus and if so on what, how many AF points in use?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Graham, here's how it works. The chickadee quickly enters the hole and is in there pecking away for who knows how long. It then suddenly appears with a huge mouthful of pulp and either doddles or takes of instantly. I'm focused on the hole (and then the bird) with single spot AI servo using AF-ON and the instant the flight begins to form I release my thumb pressure and the shutter large zone AF takes over starting from the previous AF point. There is no hope for a mere mortal like me to pan this bird. The 1DX2 AF simply can't seem to track the bird because I'll have lets say 3 AF points right over the birds body but it's clearly still focusing on the stump. 

Mike, 1/2000 is marginal for shutter speed and ISOs were anywhere from 2500 (underexposed) to 6400 (slightly overexposed). Lighting is simply not enough but I have found a chunk of mirror that I can glance a sun refection where needed so that might help. However, for that to work I need the sun!  Everything is stacked against me; shutter speed, DOF and ISO and sun that is playing games.

Jack


----------



## hbr (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Jack, 
I looked at your photos on the National Geographic link and you have some beautiful photos there. I hate it that you seem to be having so many problems this year between the new camera and the weather. Come on down to North Carolina - we have warm sunny weather and tons of birds.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
My brother bought us a falconry experience for Christmas, a few shots from the day, I was grabbing the camera and taking a few shots and then participating and trying not to miss the information or appear rude to the falconer so forgive a chap for some less than sharp shots.  I had a fabulous time 'flying' some of the birds (which I feel would have done nothing if not for the skill of the falconer!).



SE0A1519_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr
The falconer is reaching in to try to save his gloved hand, this beautiful creature had just stuck a talon through the glove!
It made the falconer wince a bit! 
Ouch. 



SE0A1467_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A1473_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z5466_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



4X3Z5477_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 12, 2017)

Graham,
Oh, aren't they gorgeous!
These birds are so soft.
Nice photos.
-r



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> My brother bought us a falconry experience for Christmas, a few shots from the day, I was grabbing the camera and taking a few shots and then participating and trying not to miss the information or appear rude to the falconer so forgive a chap for some less than sharp shots.  I had a fabulous time 'flying' some of the birds (which I feel would have done nothing if not for the skill of the falconer!).
> 
> The falconer is reaching in to try to save his gloved hand, this beautiful creature had just stuck a talon through the glove!
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 12, 2017)

hbr said:


> Hi Jack,
> I looked at your photos on the National Geographic link and you have some beautiful photos there. I hate it that you seem to be having so many problems this year between the new camera and the weather. Come on down to North Carolina - we have warm sunny weather and tons of birds.
> Cheers,
> Brian



Hey Brian, thank you very much for the kind words and the offer you may regret  Actually my wife and I just renewed our passports with the idea that maybe next year well head south with our little old 20' motorhome. 

Not sure just yet whether I might have created some of my own problems. It was indeed frustrating being handicapped by clouds and subzero temperatures but now I'm getting some good opportunities. I do love having 400 X2 with 61 focus points.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 12, 2017)

Graham, indeed that must have been a blast. So close! Lovely.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 12, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Graham, here's how it works. The chickadee quickly enters the hole and is in there pecking away for who knows how long. It then suddenly appears with a huge mouthful of pulp and either doddles or takes of instantly. I'm focused on the hole (and then the bird) with single spot AI servo using AF-ON and the instant the flight begins to form I release my thumb pressure and the shutter large zone AF takes over starting from the previous AF point. There is no hope for a mere mortal like me to pan this bird. The 1DX2 AF simply can't seem to track the bird because I'll have lets say 3 AF points right over the birds body but it's clearly still focusing on the stump.


Exactly the problem I have had photgraphing them coming off the nesting hole. 
I have not yet had chance to try the 'focus on things entering the focus zone' (case 5) and wonder if that would help.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi lion rock, Jack. 
Thanks, yes it was a fabulous experience to interact with such fantastic creatures. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Nice Sparrow. 
It sounds like you are on top of the AF settings and that it may just be a limitation of the little blur that is a bird. Mike's suggestion of a case might help but I am not even at the little birds in flight stage yet. :

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jack.
> ...


----------



## hbr (Apr 12, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Exactly the problem I have had photgraphing them coming off the nesting hole.
> I have not yet had chance to try the 'focus on things entering the focus zone' (case 5) and wonder if that would help.



Try that setting, Jack. It might help. When I am using my 400 f/5.6 there is precious little time to focus on a moving subject so that is the setting I use most often with my 7D II. Good luck.

Brian


----------



## hbr (Apr 12, 2017)

Incredibly beautiful shots of the owls, Graham! I bet you had lots of fun.

Brian


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> My brother bought us a falconry experience for Christmas, a few shots from the day, I was grabbing the camera and taking a few shots and then participating and trying not to miss the information or appear rude to the falconer so forgive a chap for some less than sharp shots.  I had a fabulous time 'flying' some of the birds (which I feel would have done nothing if not for the skill of the falconer!).




Hi Graham,

Wonderful experience. 

Very nice series.

Cheers


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 12, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Graham, here's how it works. The chickadee quickly enters the hole and is in there pecking away for who knows how long. It then suddenly appears with a huge mouthful of pulp and either doddles or takes of instantly. I'm focused on the hole (and then the bird) with single spot AI servo using AF-ON and the instant the flight begins to form I release my thumb pressure and the shutter large zone AF takes over starting from the previous AF point. There is no hope for a mere mortal like me to pan this bird. The 1DX2 AF simply can't seem to track the bird because I'll have lets say 3 AF points right over the birds body but it's clearly still focusing on the stump.
> ...



Mike, I'm going to present some sample photos to my Canon support guy and see if he'll give me the best possible settings. I'm not optimistic it's possible for the AF to handle this. I remember the video of whomever shooting an otter running towards him at 14 FPS and that was successful but a chickadee must be 10 times faster! And if he's flying towards you ..... 

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 12, 2017)

I know what you mean, Jack.
The only viable solution I have come up with is rather hit and miss: pre-focus on a point 15-30cm outside the nest hole, learn to recognise any tell-tale signs of them about to take off, press the shutter, hammer the fps and hope they pass through your pre-focus point. Not very satisfactory for me (I still like the challenge of offering some level of operator skill) but still enjoyable when and if I get it right. I guess it is not really much different to setting up a trip-operated shot but less assured.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 12, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> I know what you mean, Jack.
> The only viable solution I have come up with is rather hit and miss: pre-focus on a point 15-30cm outside the nest hole, learn to recognise any tell-tale signs of them about to take off, press the shutter, hammer the fps and hope they pass through your pre-focus point. Not very satisfactory for me (I still like the challenge of offering some level of operator skill) but still enjoyable when and if I get it right. I guess it is not really much different to setting up a trip-operated shot but less assured.



It would work great if a person could get a flash to fire at 14 FPS and use maybe F16 and 1/4000.  Yes it can be fun but it's not fun seeing a great shot that is almost in focus! Still, that makes one more determined.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 12, 2017)

I couldn't get close as Graham to owls, but here is a little owl in Portugal, being very wary of me using a car as a hide. (800mm/5DIV).


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Getting close to a captive owl is easy, it just involves paying to visit the place they are being flown or better still pay to be one of two people involved in a falconry experience! ;D 
I have never seen an owl in the wild *whilst* I had a camera in my hand, always one or the other!  I envy your skill and luck and patience to get that close to a wild owl. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> I couldn't get close as Graham to owls, but here is a little owl in Portugal, being very wary of me using a car as a hide. (800mm/5DIV).


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 12, 2017)

Took this yesterday...while I was taking a couple of shots of an ugly old alligator, this GBH slowly struts across the front of my camera.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice shot, kodakrome.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shot, kodakrome.



+1 Wish birds would strut for me! 

Cute owl Alan! I'm appreciating 800 too.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shot, kodakrome.



Thanks!


----------



## sedwards (Apr 13, 2017)

Black-capped chickadee took the time to pose for me on a nice branch.



5D3_41912 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2017)

Lovely shot, Stuart.


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 13, 2017)

Showing off one of her birds. This is from a show that was put on by the Center For Birds of Prey, of Charleston SC.


----------



## hbr (Apr 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, Stuart.



Agreed


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Kodakrome. 
Nice shot. So much nicer to look at than a 'gator'! 

Cheers, Graham. 



kodakrome said:


> Took this yesterday...while I was taking a couple of shots of an ugly old alligator, this GBH slowly struts across the front of my camera.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Stuart. 
Cute, nice clean shot, a single branch and a clean bokeh. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> Black-capped chickadee took the time to pose for me on a nice branch.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2017)

Black kite in the wild against blue Portuguese sky (800mm/5DIV). Hid behind the car as the birds are very skittish. Had ten days of beautiful weather there, but I am now suffering from the long hikes with 3.8kg of camera and lens.


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 13, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kodakrome.
> Nice shot. So much nicer to look at than a 'gator'!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 13, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Black kite in the wild against blue Portuguese sky (800mm/5DIV). Hid behind the car as the birds are very skittish. Had ten days of beautiful weather there, but I am now suffering from the long hikes with 3.8kg of camera and lens.



Very nice and good work.

Suffering!? Think of me with all the extra weight, how many kilograms is it? 

I too suffer only it's psychological; I love the FPS but long for MP. Canon executives should be whipped with a wet noodle relative to their model differentiation.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks Jack (and other CR folks)
I definitely need some rest and recuperation form white portation. Fortunately, the wife is very helpful in carrying gear, and she takes some good shots herself.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2017)

Here's one from my wife - a stonechat on teasel. 5DSR + 100-400mm II at 560mm f/8. I got an identical shot from 800mm/5DIV but her's is better.


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2017)

Lovely shot, Alan.


----------



## LSeries (Apr 13, 2017)

European Robin with Canon 7D Mark II, Sigma 150-600 S, ISO 4000:





European Robin by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2017)

LSeries said:


> European Robin with Canon 7D Mark II, Sigma 150-600 S, ISO 4000:



Very nice shot. Well done, LSeries.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Very nice shot from Mrs F. I'm sorry but it is hard to have sympathy for someone complaining about carrying their great white around. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Here's one from my wife - a stonechat on teasel. 5DSR + 100-400mm II at 560mm f/8. I got an identical shot from 800mm/5DIV but her's is better.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi LSeries. 
Very nice shot, nice setting, just the branch and bird. 

Cheers, Graham. 



LSeries said:


> European Robin with Canon 7D Mark II, Sigma 150-600 S, ISO 4000:


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Very nice shot from Mrs F. I'm sorry bu it is hard to have sympathy for someone complaining about carrying their great white around.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



It's a lite white, weighing less than a Sigma 150-600 sport, Nikon 200-500, which hasn't caused me problems in the past so I am a little worried. As I get older, it may be that the new Sigma 100-400 plus 5DSR will be used by me on a hike.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Apr 14, 2017)

UK long tail tit, seen hopping in and out of a pine.



Long tail tit. by Arthur Bike Mad, on Flickr



Long tail tit. by Arthur Bike Mad, on Flickr



Long tail tit. by Arthur Bike Mad, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Sorry, this comment sounded funnier in my head, and when I wrote it than it did after you replied. :-[ I did not intend to make light of your problem, let's hope that it is only lack of practice that has caused you to feel the effects of carrying it. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alan.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Arthur. 
Very nice series of shots, I particularly like the second one framed by branches. 

Cheers, Graham. 



arthurbikemad said:


> UK long tail tit, seen hopping in and out of a pine.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Apr 14, 2017)

It was close Graham, a splash more of light, being closer, less of a crop and it could have been perfect haha


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2017)

arthurbikemad said:


> UK long tail tit, seen hopping in and out of a pine.



Nice series, Arthur. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 14, 2017)

Here's a series I did of a GBH in a canal in Duke Island Park. The old canal isn't deep, so fish were getting "Taken" left and right... :


"I don't have money, but what I do have are a very particular set of skills. Skills I have acquired over a very long career."





on Flickr


"Skills that make me a nightmare for fish like you."




on Flickr


"I will look for you..."




on Flickr


"I will find you..."




on Flickr


"... and I will _eat _you!"




on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 14, 2017)

Very nice sequence Daniel.

And nice shots from everyone. While most of us are now into spring, today I look out to a blanket of snow and a beautiful world that's totally white.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 14, 2017)

I took this a couple of months ago, but I can’t remember ever posting it anywhere. Where I live, we’re loaded with Great Egrets. They’re a challenge because when those snow white bodies are out in the sunshine, I always fear that the detail in their feathers will blow out.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2017)

Portugal, crested lark mudbathing (800mm/5DIV).


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2017)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2017)

My tree sparrow shot was accidentally 600 wide rather than 1600 so here it is again for better viewing. This is ISO 3200 without NR, cropped about 50%. 1DX2 400 DO II X2 III.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 15, 2017)

arthurbikemad said:


> UK long tail tit, seen hopping in and out of a pine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice...especially the last 2.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 15, 2017)

DJL329 said:


> Here's a series I did of a GBH in a canal in Duke Island Park. The old canal isn't deep, so fish were getting "Taken" left and right... :
> 
> 
> "I don't have money, but what I do have are a very particular set of skills. Skills I have acquired over a very long career."
> ...



Great photos and story! 8)


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> My tree sparrow shot was accidentally 600 wide rather than 1600 so here it is again for better viewing. This is ISO 3200 without NR, cropped about 50%. 1DX2 400 DO II X2 III.
> 
> Jack



Nice  Well done, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks click. Boy did it snow today!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2017)

One last snow-shot. 400 X2 ISO 2500 F8 1/1250 No NR

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2017)

I hope you pay those pileates well Jack - they are keeping you sane!


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 15, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> One last snow-shot. 400 X2 ISO 2500 F8 1/1250 No NR
> 
> Jack



Really nice photo, Jack. The red color pops against the snow.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2017)

A robin was flitting around a tree in my back garden a few minutes ago, back lit in not so good light. As I am having some problems carrying my heavier lens I thought I'd have a quick comparison of the 5DSR +100-400mm II vs 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC. It's not a scientific test as they conditions were different, but they show I can get satisfactory results with either as the bird was relatively close. The pose with the 5DSR, more sideways with peak pointing at a good angle towards me, has more of the bird in complete focus (top, size of bird = 1360x1040 px, 1/250s, f/5.6 iso640) than with the 5DIV, which has the front somewhat better resolved than the 5DSR but the head pointing way is less well-focussed because of dof (bottom, size of bird 2270x1320 px 1/400s, f/8 iso1250).


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 15, 2017)

*Black-Necked Stilt.* Very rare here. 

Photo taken on a horse farm. It is a minor miracle I got any clear shots as the horses were following me around nuzzling me for pats. Horse nuzzles are not to be ignored. I tried using the horses as a blind - they were not very cooperative.


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2017)

Jack, Alan and Jeff, very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 15, 2017)

Jack,
Good to see you pileated back.
Hope to see more.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> One last snow-shot. 400 X2 ISO 2500 F8 1/1250 No NR
> 
> Jack


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 15, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice sequence Daniel.





serendipidy said:


> Great photos and story! 8)




Thank you, guys! It was a fun shoot, thanks to the narrow canal that allowed me to get fairly close without disturbing him, and the nice morning sunlight.

I thought of the "particular set of skills" line because he was so adept at catching the fish. I did shoot video of one of his catches, so I'll have to post it later.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I hope you pay those pileates well Jack - they are keeping you sane!



You're assuming I'm sane?!

Probably mentioned before, but it seems the 1DX2 can benefit from more than usual sharpening??

Thanks Serendipidy,Riley. Jeff that's some bird!

More snow today!! Must be a good 6" so the little creatures are scrounging. 400 X2 ISO 3200 1/1600 F8

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Jack, Alan and Jeff, very nice pictures, guys.



+1


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2017)

I adore beeeaters but have to go abroad to see them We caught this flock as they arrived at the beginning of the month in Portugal - it was the day they got there. I had seen before only one or two at a time but we saw dozens in the distance. They were skittish and far off.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 15, 2017)

Yellow-throated Warbler


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I adore beeeaters but have to go abroad to see them We caught this flock as they arrived at the beginning of the month in Portugal - it was the day they got there. I had seen before only one or two at a time but we saw dozens in the distance. They were skittish and far off.



WOW

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2017)

jprusa said:


> Yellow-throated Warbler



Very nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I adore beeeaters but have to go abroad to see them We caught this flock as they arrived at the beginning of the month in Portugal - it was the day they got there. I had seen before only one or two at a time but we saw dozens in the distance. They were skittish and far off.



Beautiful bird. Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow-throated Warbler
> ...



+1 

Well done, Joseph.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 16, 2017)

Cam across some Red and Yellow Barbets. The one in the tree was gone by the time I moved to get the branches out of the way. The others were on a huge termite mound. They were pretty far away. Shot with the 100-400 and cropped.


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 16, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I adore beeeaters but have to go abroad to see them We caught this flock as they arrived at the beginning of the month in Portugal - it was the day they got there. I had seen before only one or two at a time but we saw dozens in the distance. They were skittish and far off.


I love your Bee-eaters, AlanF!
They are high on the list of species I want to spot here in Sweden - we've had a few (1-3) the last couple of years that have flown wrong and ended up on our south-east parts. If I remember correctly, one couple even managed to nest on Öland last year or the year before.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 16, 2017)

I think this is a Starling. Can anyone verify that? Shot in Omo River Valley in Southern Ethiopia. 100-400 at 400 mm.


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 16, 2017)

JPAZ said:


> I think this is a Starling. Can anyone verify that? Shot in Omo River Valley in Southern Ethiopia. 100-400 at 400 mm.



It looks more like a Drongo, perhaps a Fork-tailed drongo - _Dicrurus adsimilis_, but I'm not familiar with the birds in Africa.
The hooked bill doesn't resemble anything I have seen on any Starling, The red eye, and the shape of the tail feathers also make me think along the lines of Drongo.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 16, 2017)

DominoDude said:


> It looks more like a Drongo, perhaps a Fork-tailed drongo - _Dicrurus adsimilis_,



Thanks, @DominoDude. Now that you've given me a name to check, I think that is right, the Fork-Tailed Drongo.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > jprusa said:
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks Dominodude, click, Jack and serendipidy. These were very skittish. I got much closer in India last year.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 16, 2017)

I hope you'll enjoy this set. Wild, hand-held, no cropping.

1. Brown Pelican





2. Snowy Egret




3. Great Blue Heron


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 16, 2017)

Tony Britton said:


> I hope you'll enjoy this set. Wild, hand-held, no cropping.
> 
> 1. Brown Pelican
> 
> ...


All 3 are really great captures, Tony. Well done!


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 16, 2017)

Nice set, Tony. I particularly like the egret.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 16, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nice set, Tony. I particularly like the egret.



+1 He looks like he's about to cast a spell!

Jack


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 16, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nice set, Tony. I particularly like the egret.


Thanks very much! Yes, side-lighting really helped in creating the egret shot!

Tony


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set, Tony. I particularly like the egret.
> ...


Thanks! Here's the shot of the egret actually casting the spell with a last second burst of its crest in full display!


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2017)

Tony Britton said:


> I hope you'll enjoy this set. Wild, hand-held, no cropping.



Beautiful pictures. Nicely done, Tony.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Tony Britton said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you'll enjoy this set. Wild, hand-held, no cropping.
> ...


Thank you very much, Click.

Tony


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 17, 2017)

Tony Britton said:


> I hope you'll enjoy this set. Wild, hand-held, no cropping.



Very nicely done.


----------



## rnl (Apr 17, 2017)

Yellow crowned and black crowned night herons


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice pictures, rnl.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, rnl.



Very nice heron photos


----------



## Corydoras (Apr 17, 2017)

Great pictures everyone! Keep them coming!  I´ll add some pictures I have taken during this month. All three are taken with 7D Mark II + 100-400mm IS II.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 17, 2017)

All wild, hand-held, no cropping.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2017)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Tony.


----------



## jasonkayla2 (Apr 17, 2017)

Various pictures taken while in my backyard. Bronx NY


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice series, Jason. I especially like the second and last picture.


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2017)

Robin and common grackle in my backyard yesterday morning. I took the pictures through a quite dirty picture window in our den, thus the quality suffers a bit but I thought they turned our rather well, especially the robin, considering the conditions. The background is too busy and there are doubtless visual artifacts resulting from shooting through the window but I like the pictures anyway. I used a 5DMll + 300mm f/4L lens.


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2017)

White pelican...


----------



## ERHP (Apr 17, 2017)

A White Winged Dove posed for a moment on an ocotillo branch. Starting to get warm(er) out in the desert.


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2017)

Similar to my previous posting. I like this one because the robin is fluffing its breast feathers a bit more evidently. It was a cold day with some snow falling. There were at least 25-30 robins on my lawn pecking away at the trash under the snow. Again, the picture was taken through a den window. 8)


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2017)

ERHP said:


> A White Winged Dove posed for a moment on an ocotillo branch. Starting to get warm(er) out in the desert.



Lovely shot, ERHP.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2017)

Corydoras said:


> Great pictures everyone! Keep them coming!  I´ll add some pictures I have taken during this month. All three are taken with 7D Mark II + 100-400mm IS II.



Nice series, Corydoras.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2017)

Tony Britton said:


> All wild, hand-held, no cropping.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



These are all fantastic photos, Tony! Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, Jason. I especially like the second and last picture.



+1. Can't decide on a fav, I like them all. I like the color of photo #4.


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 17, 2017)

Taken with 7DMkII and 100-400 MkII
Willet




Pintail Drake




Male Yellow-rumped Warbler




Canada Goose gosling




Albino Rock Pigeon reacting to my shutter


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2017)

2n10 said:


> Taken with 7DMkII and 100-400 MkII




Beautiful pictures. I really like the last one. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2017)

Very high quality photos - well done.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm hobbling around and my wife has been helping me with carrying the camera. So, I gave the 5DSR and Sigma 150-600mm C a try this afternoon as it is 700g lighter than the 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC. The AF is significantly slower, but it locks on well and consistently. Here are three shots, hand held, 21 m from a female kingfisher, in good light. Each is a 100% crop, with the bird occupying only 6-700px square. This combo outresolves the 5DIV at 800mm. I'm looking forward to trying the awaited Sigma 100-400mm f/6.3.


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 17, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I'm hobbling around and my wife has been helping me with carrying the camera. So, I gave the 5DSR and Sigma 150-600mm C a try this afternoon as it is 700g lighter than the 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC. The AF is significantly slower, but it locks on well and consistently. Here are three shots, hand held, 21 m from a female kingfisher, in good light. Each is a 100% crop, with the bird occupying only 6-700px square. This combo outresolves the 5DIV at 800mm. I'm looking forward to trying the awaited Sigma 100-400mm f/6.3.



Great series on the female, AlanF!

(And for those who wonder how we can tell it's a female: You've got to check the lower parts... as in the lower half of the bill.)


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks Click and AlanF.

Beautiful shots AlanF.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 17, 2017)

Some nice pictures coming out Alan.
Did you get chance to try the 1Dx2?


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2017)

I am struggling with carrying weights at present! Thanks for nice comments everybody.


----------



## Tony Britton (Apr 18, 2017)

A few more portraits. Wild, hand-held, no cropping.

1.




2.




3.




4.




5.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2017)

Beautiful shots, Tony.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 18, 2017)

Painted Bunting.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2017)

jprusa said:


> Painted Bunting.



Beautiful colourful bird. Well done, Joseph.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 18, 2017)

DominoDude said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hobbling around and my wife has been helping me with carrying the camera. So, I gave the 5DSR and Sigma 150-600mm C a try this afternoon as it is 700g lighter than the 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC. The AF is significantly slower, but it locks on well and consistently. Here are three shots, hand held, 21 m from a female kingfisher, in good light. Each is a 100% crop, with the bird occupying only 6-700px square. This combo outresolves the 5DIV at 800mm. I'm looking forward to trying the awaited Sigma 100-400mm f/6.3.
> ...



That's interesting.

Nice shots Alan.

Found this beautiful baby from last spring while looking for my swallows.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Apr 18, 2017)

Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Painted Bunting.
> ...



Thanks Click!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Nice shot Jack. Quite different from European Magpies, which have long tails.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 18, 2017)

Alan, I think you missed that it's a baby (short tail). Here he is all grown up from a few days ago.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice one Jack!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2017)

Early morning sunrises in Portugal. Two from me with the 5DIV/800mm of Rockbuntings on a small mountain, just as the sun broke through on them. There is no enhancing of the colours by PS etc. Then one of a Cornbunting singing his heart out as the sun breaks through (5DSr/100-400mm II at 560mm) by my wife. We took thousands of photos and I am slowly trawling through them.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2017)

Lovely series, Alan. I especially like the first and second picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 18, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely series, Alan. I especially like the first and second picture.



+1 Seems like a photographer's paradise!

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Apr 18, 2017)

Canada goose head shot


5D3_4463 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 18, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Canada goose head shot



Nice! I think I can see you reflected in its eye.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely series, Alan. I especially like the first and second picture.
> ...



We are now taking birdwatching holidays for the fun of getting to interesting areas, fresh air and sun. It's better than laying granite tiles, maybe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Yes, rub it in Alan! Just think I had paid someone to do the tiling and I ended up with the job and it's interfering big time with my play! 

I'd love to do some similar trips. My youngest son is trying to scare up scholorships to do his master's in piano performance in London, so maybe there is hope for us to get over to Europe, etc., one day.

Robin just devoured a worm he pulled out of the mud. ISO 4000 so a little soft
Junco is ISO 3200. I'm pleased with the 1DX2 relative to higher ISOs. Still getting snow! 

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Apr 19, 2017)

Tight portrait of a Limpkin.
Takin in Florida Dec. 2015


5D3_6125 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice pictures, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Jack.



Thanks click. Still looking for spring!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 19, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Canada goose head shot



There are so many Canada geese here that it was suggested by a local bird lover that there should be a mass head shoot to reduce numbers. Too much snow in Canada for them?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2017)

AlanF said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > Canada goose head shot
> ...



They simply know how to thrive and they stand their ground as my kids know, having been attacked by the nest, never to gain courage to return. 

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Apr 19, 2017)

A few from Spring break in Cabo...


----------



## clbayley (Apr 20, 2017)

and a couple from closer to home...


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2017)

Beautiful series, clbayley. Well done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 20, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > sedwards said:
> ...


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 20, 2017)

Piping Plovers just starting to arrive here. Got a few shots before most of the native habitat is closed off.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 20, 2017)

clbayley said:


> A few from Spring break in Cabo...



Great Birds ! Very nice shots.


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Jeff.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 20, 2017)

Greatspotted cuckoo, Portugal.


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Greatspotted cuckoo, Portugal.



Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2017)

Click said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Greatspotted cuckoo, Portugal.
> ...



I wonder how many click on the photo to see it's true quality. Impressive.

I have juncos by the dozens - counted over 20 at one time, and little else other than my woodpecker, but here I caught a junco telling a sparrow to get lost (definitely not kissing). Shooting stills I only had 1/1250 with 800mm, not enough - always fighting the speed vs. ISO battle.

Jack


----------



## LSeries (Apr 20, 2017)

Testing 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600 S + 1.4x II (840 mm, f/9):




Common Pochard by Jussi Lind, on Flickr

I can identify the bird so I guess it worked better than expected ;D


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2017)

Very nice picture, LSeries.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 20, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Great photos Jack. The wingtip blur adds life to the photo, showing the movement.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks Alan, but you know I'm never satisfied! 

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 20, 2017)

A neat couple of shots there, Jack. What ISO was it? Was the photo cropped heavily?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> A neat couple of shots there, Jack. What ISO was it? Was the photo cropped heavily?



Thanks. About 1/2 the frame and ISO 1250 with so so side lighting. Working in the house on my floor, I take a break by grabbing the camera and shooting out a window so the lighting is always compromised but not as bad as mid-winter.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Apr 21, 2017)

Jack,
This is for you!
100-400 II 7DII at 400 5.6 ISO 400 handheld (  ). About 100 feet away. Cropped to about 35%.
-r


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice picture, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you Click!
Man, you're fast, I should call you Super Click! 8)
-r



Click said:


> Nice picture, lion rock.


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Thank you Click!
> Man, you're fast, I should call you Super Click! 8)
> -r



;D ;D ;D


----------



## lion rock (Apr 21, 2017)

Super Click, it is!
Do you mind to tell me where you're located; I'm located at the home of the "32" which happened 10 years ago, :'( :'( :'(
-r


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2017)

I live in the Laurentians region, eastern Canada.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2017)

Hey Riley, that's fantastic!!!

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Apr 21, 2017)

Prothonotary Warbler


----------



## sedwards (Apr 21, 2017)

Click said:


> I live in the Laurentians region, eastern Canada.


We are practically neighbors. I'm 30 min east of montreal.


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2017)

Gaggle of geese in prairie pothole... 8)


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2017)

jprusa said:


> Prothonotary Warbler



Lovely shot, jprusa.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 21, 2017)

Iberian yellow wagtail from guess where.


----------



## monkey44 (Apr 21, 2017)

dpc said:


> Gaggle of geese in prairie pothole... 8)



Looks like U got some Trumpeter Swans in there too.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 21, 2017)

Super Click,
I checked on the area. Beautiful part of Canada (sorry, most of Canada is gorgeous, anyway!).
I have not visited any places north of Toronto/Markam, though Quebec is on our minds to visit. Now that I see the Laurentians, I really think I'll make it there.
Thanks for sharing.
-r



Click said:


> I live in the Laurentians region, eastern Canada.


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Gaggle of geese in prairie pothole... 8)
> ...




Well spotted. They're actually tundra swans (notice the small white flash at the base of the bill). Trumpeter swans would be uncommon where I live. 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2017)

8)


----------



## AlanF (Apr 21, 2017)

Purplerumped swallow


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Iberian yellow wagtail from guess where.





AlanF said:


> Purplerumped swallow



Nice. Well done, Alan.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 21, 2017)

moved my setup around in the back yard to try and get a nicer background. Now if we could just get a bit more light I could stop down the aperture for a bit more depth of field.


_DIV43351 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 21, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > I live in the Laurentians region, eastern Canada.
> ...



And I am half way between two of you


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 22, 2017)

ISO64 said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...


And I am just outside Ottawa...


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2017)

sedwards said:


> moved my setup around in the back yard to try and get a nicer background. Now if we could just get a bit more light I could stop down the aperture for a bit more depth of field.



Lovely shot, Stuart


----------



## OlAf (Apr 22, 2017)

_61A0973 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2017)

OlAf said:


> _61A0973 by -OlAf-, on Flickr



Very nice - what is it - a half evolved woodpecker? 

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2017)

OlAf said:


> _61A0973 by -OlAf-, on Flickr



Nice shot, OlAf.


----------



## OlAf (Apr 22, 2017)

Thank you Click and Jack,

Probably it is Coppersmith Barbet


----------



## AlanF (Apr 22, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> ISO64 said:
> 
> 
> > sedwards said:
> ...



And I'm only 5,600km away.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2017)

Mark me at 3500km west.

If it ever comes up I tell folk I'm not a very good photographer - just the truth - but I am persistent and eventually I luck out. While the juncos are around I keep on trying and I think I'm getting closer.

1DX2 400 DO II X2 III 1/1600 F8 ISO 2000

Jack


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 22, 2017)

Very nice Barbet


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 23, 2017)

The Ospreys are back.... Tamron 150-600 on a 7D2, handheld from a canoe on a windy day....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> The Ospreys are back.... Tamron 150-600 on a 7D2, handheld from a canoe on a windy day....



Very nice, wonder when I can expect them out here. You got picture proof it was windy. 

Jack


----------



## rpt (Apr 23, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> OlAf said:
> 
> 
> > _61A0973 by -OlAf-, on Flickr
> ...


I think it is a coppersmith barbet.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coppersmith_barbet


----------



## AlanF (Apr 23, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> The Ospreys are back.... Tamron 150-600 on a 7D2, handheld from a canoe on a windy day....



Great shot Don. It needs to be clicked on and seen full size to appreciate it fully.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 23, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > ISO64 said:
> ...



I live in the most isolated city (defined as population > 50,000) and the most isolated capital in the world 

A few isolated birds ;D


Hawaiian Mallard Duck (Koloa maoli) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Red-crested (Brazilian) Cardinal by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Baby Hawaiian Mallard duck by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


Myna (Acridotheres tristis) by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2017)

Sweet, Eric.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Apr 23, 2017)

This is a very rare visitor on these shores. We´ve been lucky to have one couple nesting by a river close to where I live. I got up at 6am this morning and headed out, with a couple of "lunatic" comments from my wife. 0C/32F and a cold breeze made it a chilling experience. The bird appeared a number of times and I have lots of shots. Finally it decided to sit down in the sun and I could get my ISO sufficiently down to benefit from the 5DSR resolution. It lives on the other side of the river, where access is impossible, so a lot of cropping was required.

5DSR, 600mm f4L IS II + 2xIII extender. 1/400s, f/9.0, ISO200


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2017)

Very nice shot, Eldar.


----------



## tron (Apr 23, 2017)

Excellent shot Eldar.


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 23, 2017)

Morikami Japanese Gardens


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2017)

CTJohn said:


> Morikami Japanese Gardens



Very nice capture. Well done, CTJohn.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 23, 2017)

CTJohn said:


> Morikami Japanese Gardens



One of the finer shots in this thread! Very nice!


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 23, 2017)

CTJohn said:


> Morikami Japanese Gardens



I really like the balance on that shot.
Does the original have any more space bottom right to bring the plant further in the shot?


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 23, 2017)

Click, Don and Mikehit, thanks! There was a wall just in front of the plant, so no more available on the bottom.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 23, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Sweet, Eric.
> 
> Jack



Thank you, Jack.


----------



## clbayley (Apr 23, 2017)

I love this thread!

Barred Owl, I believe. This is a rescue bird so I could get nice and close. But it was well past dusk so unfortunately had to settle with high ISO.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 23, 2017)

Eldar said:


> This is a very rare visitor on these shores. We´ve been lucky to have one couple nesting by a river close to where I live. I got up at 6am this morning and headed out, with a couple of "lunatic" comments from my wife. 0C/32F and a cold breeze made it a chilling experience. The bird appeared a number of times and I have lots of shots. Finally it decided to sit down in the sun and I could get my ISO sufficiently down to benefit from the 5DSR resolution. It lives on the other side of the river, where access is impossible, so a lot of cropping was required.
> 
> 5DSR, 600mm f4L IS II + 2xIII extender. 1/400s, f/9.0, ISO200



Great shot and great story, Eldar. I wish we had those birds here...they are so colorful.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 23, 2017)

clbayley said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Barred Owl, I believe. This is a rescue bird so I could get nice and close. But it was well past dusk so unfortunately had to settle with high ISO.



What a marvelous photo! Love the expression on the owl's face. Well done.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 23, 2017)

CTJohn said:


> Morikami Japanese Gardens



Wonderful composition...almost looks like a painting.


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2017)

clbayley said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Barred Owl, I believe. This is a rescue bird so I could get nice and close. But it was well past dusk so unfortunately had to settle with high ISO.



Very nice picture. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## Monte (Apr 24, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



For the last two weeks I've had about 20-30 Junco's almost permanently hanging around my feeders as well. Not normal in years past at this time of year or that many either.


----------



## gh4photos (Apr 24, 2017)

Eastern bluebird on backyard bluebird house


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2017)

Lovely shot, gh4photos.


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 24, 2017)

Eldar said:


> This is a very rare visitor on these shores. We´ve been lucky to have one couple nesting by a river close to where I live. I got up at 6am this morning and headed out, with a couple of "lunatic" comments from my wife. 0C/32F and a cold breeze made it a chilling experience. The bird appeared a number of times and I have lots of shots. Finally it decided to sit down in the sun and I could get my ISO sufficiently down to benefit from the 5DSR resolution. It lives on the other side of the river, where access is impossible, so a lot of cropping was required.
> 
> 5DSR, 600mm f4L IS II + 2xIII extender. 1/400s, f/9.0, ISO200



Great shot of the female Kingfisher, Eldar!
If you're lucky they'll nest at least one more time and you could get great shots of the young ones as they start to dart around. I'm guessing the riverside on the other side consists of light clay and sand and that's why they've decided to dig out their nest there.

I haven't looked yet in the BIF-section, but any luck getting BIF shots with that lens+extender combination? With their speed and typical flight behaviour I can imagine that is a bit of a nightmare...


----------



## LSeries (Apr 24, 2017)

A Red-necked grebe with 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600 S:




Red-necked Grebe And Water Droplets by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2017)

Beautiful picture, LSeries.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 24, 2017)

DominoDude said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very rare visitor on these shores. We´ve been lucky to have one couple nesting by a river close to where I live. I got up at 6am this morning and headed out, with a couple of "lunatic" comments from my wife. 0C/32F and a cold breeze made it a chilling experience. The bird appeared a number of times and I have lots of shots. Finally it decided to sit down in the sun and I could get my ISO sufficiently down to benefit from the 5DSR resolution. It lives on the other side of the river, where access is impossible, so a lot of cropping was required.
> ...


Thanks DominoDude. 
I was not sure how to determine the sex, but I suppose then that the male has the darker bill.

No, BIF with this lens combo (5DSR with 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII extender) is almost theoretically impossible, with only one AF point, unless it is a cory bustard or a slow gliding eagle. 

The problem with this nesting place, exactly as you described it, is that the river is a bit too wide to get acceptable shots with anything less than 840mm. So the only chance I have is to find a place where it goes for a steady dive for fish. Then I can set focus manually and use the 1DX-II at full throttle. I was considering getting a floating hide, but that is still just a thought.

Here is a Red Breasted Merganser, from the same trip.

1DX-II, 600mm f4L IS II + 1.4xIII extender. 1/250s, f/5.6, ISO2500


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2017)

Lovely reflection. Nicely dine, Eldar.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow, what a bunch of lovely recent shots from everyone! I guess many of us are now experiencing spring??

Monte, this is unusual for me too. I wish they had some color but still cute birds. So, as breaks from my job I've been trying to capture them bickering and here is what I saw today. One burst of 12 FPS (CFast was in the computer - ugh). 1DX2 400 DO II X1.4 III F8 1/3200 ISO 3200 Still have to clean up the noise.

Jack


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 25, 2017)

Eldar said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



First, the Red breasted Merganser is superb, both as a photo and as a bird. Don't think we have that one here.

Yes, female Kingfishers have the lower bill orange during nesting season, except for the outer part. Male's are all black, both upper and lower. Young ones look like the males, but have grey feet.

I have a similar place that I found late last year; a creek that widens and where the water slows down. I have been able to see the holes in the river bank from across the other side, but it is something like 30-40m across to the far side. Finding a suitable shooting location is hard and the sun will only hit that river bank during early hours. I only have my 400/5.6L on crop sensor to shoot with so everything must be in harmony for successful photos. I have walked up and down the creek for 3-4kilometers looking for dead tree branches sticking up from the water or bare branches hanging out over the water - all places where the adults could be imagined to rest while looking out for fish.
A photographer friend has even gone so far as to dragging his own tree stump (a sizeable piece of wood) to a place close to the sea where he has shoved the stump down near reeds, and at a known distance he has also placed a beach chair in the water - slightly obscured in the reeds - so that he can sit down in the water and know exactly where the bird will perch, and the distance can be preset on the lens. Then he just have to wait for Kingfishers.

Good luck with yours, Eldar! I bet your wife still will have plenty of opportunities to call you crazy before you get just the shot you want from your Kingfisher - they are tough to shoot, but worth it.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice ones Jack.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Wow, what a bunch of lovely recent shots from everyone! I guess many of us are now experiencing spring??
> 
> Monte, this is unusual for me too. I wish they had some color but still cute birds. So, as breaks from my job I've been trying to capture them bickering and here is what I saw today. One burst of 12 FPS (CFast was in the computer - ugh). 1DX2 400 DO II X1.4 III F8 1/3200 ISO 3200 Still have to clean up the noise.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wow, what a bunch of lovely recent shots from everyone! I guess many of us are now experiencing spring??
> 
> Monte, this is unusual for me too. I wish they had some color but still cute birds. So, as breaks from my job I've been trying to capture them bickering and here is what I saw today. One burst of 12 FPS (CFast was in the computer - ugh). 1DX2 400 DO II X1.4 III F8 1/3200 ISO 3200 Still have to clean up the noise.
> 
> Jack




Very nice series, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks guys. And now for some serious color after all that drab grey. This morning, snowing and poor light but still...

And for encouragement for Riley.

Jack


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 25, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. And now for some serious color after all that drab grey. This morning, snowing and poor light but still...
> 
> And for encouragement for Riley.
> 
> Jack



...wonderful images. Spectacular


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 25, 2017)

Not much of a birder myself, but I can't let you guys have all the fun. A couple from Sunday.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2017)

Really cool shots, Scott.

Joseph, thanks for the kind words. Spring is very much welcomed even if it keeps snowing it'll soon melt and there is hope for more birds. First time I've noticed a Purple finch at my place.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Not much of a birder myself, but I can't let you guys have all the fun. A couple from Sunday.



Very nice. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## OlAf (Apr 25, 2017)

_61A1586 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks Jack.
Always good to get encouragement (or a stick)!
I'm moving some logs to a vantage point so I can feed them with suet. Wish me luck with my red heads.
Also, the yummy finally came back, more than a week late than in the past years, and even now, only one. Still, one is better than none. The weather is still poor, neighbour said that his rain gage reported over 3 inches of rain with this storm.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. And now for some serious color after all that drab grey. This morning, snowing and poor light but still...
> 
> And for encouragement for Riley.
> 
> Jack


----------



## lion rock (Apr 25, 2017)

OlAf,
Nice shot!
Jack will tell you I'd be jealous!
-r



OlAf said:


> on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2017)

lion rock said:


> OlAf,
> Nice shot!
> Jack will tell you I'd be jealous!
> -r
> ...




+1

What kind of bird is it?


----------



## AlanF (Apr 25, 2017)

As kingfishers seem to be popular this week, I couldn't resist posting this huge member of the species, a Laughing Kookaburra (5DSR + 100-400mm II).


----------



## OlAf (Apr 25, 2017)

Click said:


> What kind of bird is it?


It is Barbet again )


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you, OlAf.


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 25, 2017)

AlanF said:


> As kingfishers seem to be popular this week, I couldn't resist posting this huge member of the species, a Laughing Kookaburra (5DSR + 100-400mm II).



I love Kookaburras - just as much for their sound as for their looks. Great one, AlanF!


----------



## Eldar (Apr 25, 2017)

DominoDude said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > DominoDude said:
> ...


I have seen the kingfisher flying up-river and I expect he has a good fishing spot there. I have followed him/her, but not seen any diving activity so far. Rome was not conquered in one day, so I guess I´ll continue my pursuit 

Here´s another, shot earlier in the morning.

1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII, 1/250s, F/8.0, ISO4.000


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2017)

lion rock said:


> OlAf,
> Nice shot!
> Jack will tell you I'd be jealous!
> -r
> ...



Well, I'm jealous too!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2017)

Good luck Eldar. I don't know how anyone gets a lock on those guys.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2017)

Eldar said:


> I have seen the kingfisher flying up-river and I expect he has a good fishing spot there. I have followed him/her, but not seen any diving activity so far. Rome was not conquered in one day, so I guess I´ll continue my pursuit
> 
> Here´s another, shot earlier in the morning.
> 
> 1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII, 1/250s, F/8.0, ISO4.000



Beautiful bird. Lovely shot.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Apr 26, 2017)

Buffalo and Bird by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## tron (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello Eldar, do you use a tripod or monopod with your 600 II 2XIII combination?


----------



## Eldar (Apr 26, 2017)

tron said:


> Hello Eldar, do you use a tripod or monopod with your 600 II 2XIII combination?


I use a RRS TVC34 tripod, with a RRS PG-02 FG. I sometimes also use PG-02-LLG gimbal.


----------



## tron (Apr 26, 2017)

Eldar said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Eldar, do you use a tripod or monopod with your 600 II 2XIII combination?
> ...


Thanks for letting me know. I assume you use your car a lot and do not walk too much. I am going on an excursion for bird watching but since I will be with a group and I will not have a car I am thinking that bringing my 500II with 1.4III, 2XIII and gitzo systematic 3541ls must not be comfortable (we will be using bus and walking) so I consider 400 DO II with 1.4XIII (and 2XIII) as an alternative. Contrary to the previous combination I have been able to handhold the latter one. It also fits in a much smaller bag. But the 500II 2XIII has given me very good results when used on tripod or on my car's window (in solo mini trips).


----------



## Eldar (Apr 26, 2017)

tron said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


When I use the 1DX-II or 5DIV, I have no problem using a small and light Benro gimbal (sidekick) on a Gitzo monopod. But with the 5DSR and only one focusing point, I prefer the tripod/gimbal, especially when staying put on one location, like with the Kingfisher. Normally though, I can assure you, I walk/hike a lot. I carry the 600mm with me on hikes many miles long. I do not handhold much at 1200mm, but I do that regularly on 840mm.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 26, 2017)

Whitethroat 5DSR/100-400mm II @560mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Whitethroat 5DSR/100-400mm II @560mm



Great detail. What ISO?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 26, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Whitethroat 5DSR/100-400mm II @560mm
> ...



My bog standard 640. I leave the EXIF on every photo so you can download and get all the settings. I really do like the 5DSR. If you get too close and have excessive detail with all the barbs showing on the feathers, you can get Moire. But for these further off shots that's never a problem and it wins out on extracting what detail there is.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Thanks Alan. You know I've been pretty critical of the 1DX2 but as time passes a few key points have been surfacing about my expectations. For example, I have made many references and comparisons to my 6D and the shots I got with it using 300 X2. Fortunately, I remember distinctly from some winter shots, that I did not like the results I was getting at ISO 1600 or above, especially if cropping was significant. Well, I'm now shooting the 1DX2 up to ISO 3200 and finding the results to be surprisingly acceptable. Likewise I was having AF issues but I was shooting backlit in low light at high ISOs so maybe expecting too much. Not to mention doing a lot of AF @ F8 with off center focus points. Still not 100% sure though.


----------



## rnl (Apr 27, 2017)

Pair of redtails
1dxmkii, 100-400 ii L

original and cropped


----------



## rnl (Apr 27, 2017)

1dxmkii, 100-400 iiL


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Whitethroat 5DSR/100-400mm II @560mm



Beautiful. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice series, rnl.


----------



## streestandtheatres (Apr 27, 2017)

One of the locals...


----------



## jprusa (Apr 27, 2017)

Painted Bunting


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2017)

streestandtheatres said:


> One of the locals...



Beautiful bird. Very nice picture.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 27, 2017)

Made a new friend. Says his name is Jake lol


_DIV5555 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## rooks (Apr 27, 2017)

Long-tailed tit


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Made a new friend. Says his name is Jake lol
> 
> 
> _DIV5555 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



What a fine edible specimen! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2017)

I think I'm finally catching on. My grandfather used to say we were as useless as tits on a boar. I've only seen cowbirds on cattle.

Lovely shots, all.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Apr 27, 2017)

Went to see my friends, the Great Crested Grebes, this morning. The mating dance is over and the important fun part is over. Eggs are in the nest and it is time to wait for hatching. 

I believe I am lucky this year, since the nest is very visible and hopefully will give me some good shots when the nest comes to life. Only risk element is how fast the tall grass is growing. To be continued ...

1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2017)

Lovely Reflection. Well done, Eldar.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 27, 2017)

Great shots.
Look forward to the coming family! Congrats.
-r



Eldar said:


> Went to see my friends, the Great Crested Grebes, this morning. The mating dance is over and the important fun part is over. Eggs are in the nest and it is time to wait for hatching.
> 
> I believe I am lucky this year, since the nest is very visible and hopefully will give me some good shots when the nest comes to life. Only risk element is how fast the tall grass is growing. To be continued ...
> 
> 1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II


----------



## crb595 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mourning Doves


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2017)

crb595 said:


> Mourning Doves



Nice picture, crb595.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 27, 2017)

Still trying to nail those crazy fast ducks... 

1dx2+200 f2.0 @ f2.0


----------



## OlAf (Apr 28, 2017)

_61A1544 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2017)

Very nice pictures, OlAf.


----------



## rpt (Apr 29, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Went to see my friends, the Great Crested Grebes, this morning. The mating dance is over and the important fun part is over. Eggs are in the nest and it is time to wait for hatching.
> 
> I believe I am lucky this year, since the nest is very visible and hopefully will give me some good shots when the nest comes to life. Only risk element is how fast the tall grass is growing. To be continued ...
> 
> 1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II


Excellent! I love the picture.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 29, 2017)

Some Great Horned Owls moved into the neighborhood this February, I get to say hello to Mrs. Owl every time I go for a walk. Sometimes you see Mr. Owl hunting, I probably just need to head out with a camera more often to catch the right moment.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 29, 2017)

I also managed to catch a Robin at just the right angle through the trees:






And here's another Robin from pretty close to MFD on the 400f5.6.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 29, 2017)

I managed to get a nice picture of four different types of ducks all in the same pond.
At the back is a Northern Pintail, then a pair of Canvasbacks, then Mallards, and the bottom pair is Blue-Winged Teals.

(I'm using a copy of the "Peterson Field Guide to Birds of Western North America" in order to identify things, it should make a nice game to find examples of every bird in the book.)







Another shot of the Canvasback:





Blue Winged Teal


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't see any photos??

Jack


----------



## TheJock (Apr 29, 2017)

So I went out yesterday to test my new 600L IS USM, I used my 70D as I was also after some smaller species.
This was my priority target species, the Superb Starling, taken in Sharjah University here in the UAE.

70D + 600L, 1/2500, f6.3, auto ISO (500).


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice picture, Stewart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 29, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice picture, Stewart.



You must be dancing a jig now!  V nice.

Jack


----------



## Northstar (Apr 29, 2017)

Stewart K said:


> So I went out yesterday to test my new 600L IS USM, I used my 70D as I was also after some smaller species.
> This was my priority target species, the Superb Starling, taken in Sharjah University here in the UAE.
> 
> 70D + 600L, 1/2500, f6.3, auto ISO (500).



nice shot!!


----------



## Northstar (Apr 29, 2017)

Baldy and Juvenile on my neighbor’s Chimney!

1dx with 300mm 2.8 and 1.4 ext.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 29, 2017)

Nice pairing, Northstar


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 29, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nice pairing, Northstar



V nice. Where is this that eagles sit on chimneys?

My friend posed for me a few minutes ago.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2017)

Very nice. Well done, Jack.


----------



## clbayley (Apr 30, 2017)

Female blackbird posing in the first sun I have seen in a while.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks click.

That's a sweet looking BB, CL.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Female blackbird posing in the first sun I have seen in a while.



Lovely shot. Nicely done, clbayley.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Apr 30, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pairing, Northstar
> ...



Like the pileated woodpecker shot Jack, details look good and colours are rich


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2017)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



Thanks for the comment Grant. I'm one of those who tries very hard to get it right but am far from expert at this. The complaints I had seem to primarily revolve around too high expectations of AI servo in low/poor light using the outer focus points at the 400 X2's full open Fstop. Sure helps one's sanity to finally be getting decent shots ... and at pretty high ISOs.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 30, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Female blackbird posing in the first sun I have seen in a while.


very nice!


----------



## bjd (Apr 30, 2017)

Obviously a very heavy Bird:


European whinchat by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 30, 2017)

Just a Duck:


Reflection by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 30, 2017)

I do hope that I hadn't already posted this one (using search I cannot find it here at least):


Bald Eagle Landing by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Apr 30, 2017)

Lapwing by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, Brian.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 30, 2017)

bjd said:


> I do hope that I hadn't already posted this one (using search I cannot find it here at least):
> 
> Cheers Brian


As impressive as the photo is, it is even more impressive that the person with the glove is not flinching.....


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 30, 2017)

bjd said:


> Just a Duck:
> 
> Cheers Brian


Well framed! Nice shot!


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 30, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope that I hadn't already posted this one (using search I cannot find it here at least):
> ...



yes, nice pic.. I had a European Eagle Owl on my fist like this.. When it started batting me round the head with its wing I definitely flinched!


----------



## Northstar (Apr 30, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pairing, Northstar
> ...



These bald eagles were photographed in Minnesota. 20 years ago I’d be lucky to see a few bald eagles per year, now they’ve recovered to a level where I’ll see a few each week.... nice to see!

North


----------



## bjd (Apr 30, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope that I hadn't already posted this one (using search I cannot find it here at least):
> ...



Thats what happens if you don't fully understand the danger you are in............
Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2017)

Northstar said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



Thanks. It is a good story except for some of the creatures that get eaten. 

Jack


----------



## bjd (May 1, 2017)

I particularly ilke this one too:


Laughing Kookaburra by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Thanks for the kind comments guys.

Cheers Brian


----------



## Orangutan (May 1, 2017)

bjd said:


> I particularly ilke this one too:
> 
> 
> Laughing Kookaburra by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
> ...



Ironically named, perhaps -- this one looks very serious, even contemplative.


----------



## bjd (May 1, 2017)

Orangutan said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > I particularly ilke this one too:
> ...



I did look in all the books beforehand not a single "P*ssed-off"- , nor "Pensive"- not "Contemplative"-Kookaburra to be found! :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## bjd (May 1, 2017)

Blue-Headed Wagtail:


Blue Headed Wagtail by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## Mikehit (May 1, 2017)

bjd said:


> I particularly ilke this one too:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments guys.
> ...



Good close-up Brian.
I recall seeing one of these being flown at a bird-of-prey centre - you could not argue with the demonstrator's logic for including it but what surprised me was how quick and agile they are and can hunt on the wing. He also said he found them a dream to demonstrate because unlike raptors they can fly after eating copious amounts.


----------



## Click (May 1, 2017)

bjd said:


> Blue-Headed Wagtail:




Another very nice shot, Brian.  Well done.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 1, 2017)

Crab is saying .. should have picked a better shell. Time to bail !


----------



## Click (May 1, 2017)

Very nice capture, Jeff.


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2017)

Sunflower seed, anyone?

My friend the red-breasted nuthatch yesterday afternoon in the backyard.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2017)

V nice dpc. Interesting feeder - who makes it?

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> V nice dpc. Interesting feeder - who makes it?
> 
> Jack




Thanks, Jack. Not sure who makes it. I'll have a look when next I'm out in the back.


----------



## jprusa (May 1, 2017)

Watching the nest.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2017)

jprusa, you lucky guy! V nice.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (May 1, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> jprusa, you lucky guy! V nice.
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack! I was very happy to see both of them. Can't wait for the little ones.


----------



## Click (May 1, 2017)

jprusa said:


> Watching the nest.



Very nice shot, Joseph.


----------



## Northstar (May 2, 2017)

bjd said:


> I do hope that I hadn't already posted this one (using search I cannot find it here at least):
> 
> 
> Bald Eagle Landing by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
> Cheers Brian



very cool shot!!


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2017)

My red-breasted nuthatch again. The blighter seems to favour sunflower seeds. He digs into the feeder, scatters the smaller stuff all over the place and picks out the sunflower and other larger seeds.


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2017)

Yellow-rumped warbler


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 2, 2017)

dpc said:


> Yellow-rumped warbler



V nice shots. I've never seen a Y R warbler in my neck of the woods.

Jack


----------



## Vern (May 2, 2017)

dpc said:


> Sunflower seed, anyone?
> 
> My friend the red-breasted nuthatch yesterday afternoon in the backyard.



I love these little guys. Here are a couple I've collected over the years. Unfortunately, I've read they are endangered as old pine forests diminish.


----------



## Click (May 2, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, Vern. Well done.


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2017)

Vern said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Sunflower seed, anyone?
> ...




Very nice!


----------



## jprusa (May 2, 2017)

Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Watching the nest.
> ...


Thanks Click


----------



## Eldar (May 2, 2017)

My local lake, which is artificially made, is leaking. What used to be a lake is now just a small pond. That is of course not good, but the birds love it. All the fish is now concentrated in a very small area and they are having a feast.

This is a Common Merganser from this afternoon.

1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII
1/320s, f/10, ISO2500


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 3, 2017)

V nice Eldar, your gear is not letting you down. Poor fish.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 3, 2017)

Nice picture, Eldar.


----------



## meywd (May 3, 2017)

* by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px


----------



## lion rock (May 3, 2017)

I like this.
-r



meywd said:


> , on 500px


----------



## meywd (May 3, 2017)

lion rock said:


> I like this.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, I am glad you do


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2017)

meywd said:


> * by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px




Very, very nice. Love the colours.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2017)

dpc said:


> Very, very nice. Love the colours.



+1

Well done, Mahmoud.


----------



## meywd (May 3, 2017)

Thank you guys, really appreciate it


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2017)

Female robin mucking around for worms in my backyard yesterday afternoon. She's got a rather dirty beak.


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2017)

Neighbours...


----------



## Cog (May 5, 2017)

Ostrich:


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 5, 2017)

Cog, lovely photos of ... well I'm sure the mother bird loves her babies.  It must be something to be near these guys in the wild.

Jack


----------



## Cog (May 5, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog, lovely photos of ... well I'm sure the mother bird loves her babies.  It must be something to be near these guys in the wild.
> 
> Jack


Thank you, Jack! Very near


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 5, 2017)

Cog, I don't have words other than to say I'm glad I only have to deal with geese in my wife's flower beds.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 5, 2017)

Cog said:


> Ostrich:



Very nice series, Cog. I especially like the second and last picture. Well done.


----------



## Cog (May 5, 2017)

Click said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > Ostrich:
> ...


Thank you, Click!


----------



## IslanderMV (May 5, 2017)

Black-bellied Plover

Handheld at 600mm with a 7D and a 150- 600mm Sigma "C" . New lens - having fun finding the strengths and weaknesses. Lots of reach !

PS - also works well on my 6D in low light.


----------



## lion rock (May 5, 2017)

Cog,
Those are so cute!
-r


----------



## Click (May 5, 2017)

Nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## clbayley (May 5, 2017)

Red shouldered blackbird determining it's nesting territory...


----------



## Click (May 5, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Red shouldered blackbird determining it's nesting territory...



Very nice picture, clbayley.


----------



## Tadgo (May 6, 2017)

Great Horned Owl with owlets. Background is a bit fuzzy due to ISO 1600 and low light, but all in all I am happy with the picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 6, 2017)

Tadgo said:


> Great Horned Owl with owlets. Background is a bit fuzzy due to ISO 1600 and low light, but all in all I am happy with the picture.



I'd be more than happy to have that opportunity. V nice.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (May 6, 2017)

Great photos, everyone 
A few from this evening at dusk and the blue hour.


Black Crowned Night Heron by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron at dusk with moon by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron at dusk with moon by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


BCN Heron at dusk with moon by Eric Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Cog (May 6, 2017)

serendipidy said:


> Great photos, everyone
> A few from this evening at dusk and the blue hour.


I like this one. Nice portrait!


----------



## Cog (May 6, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Cog,
> Those are so cute!
> -r


Thank you!


----------



## Click (May 6, 2017)

Cog said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > Great photos, everyone
> ...



+1

Well done, serendipidy.


----------



## AlanF (May 6, 2017)

It's feeding time for chicks. Longtailed tit with lunch for baby today. Sigma 150-600/5DSR.


----------



## AlanF (May 6, 2017)

Greatcrested grebe goes to the same barber as Bart Simpson.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 6, 2017)

Alan, you almost make me wish I were a chick. Yummy. V nice shots.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 6, 2017)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## serendipidy (May 6, 2017)

AlanF said:


> It's feeding time for chicks. Longtailed tit with lunch for baby today. Sigma 150-600/5DSR.



What a great shot, Alan!


----------



## serendipidy (May 6, 2017)

Thank you Cog and Click for your comments.


----------



## sedwards (May 6, 2017)

plenty of birds to choose from in my back yard but the light has been almost non existent the last few weeks. Seems like the only time there is good ilght is once a week while I am at work lol.
Still managed to get a few pics of this girl this morning before it started to rain , AGAIN.
1DIV 400mm 
1/800 f5.6
iso 800



_DIV7461 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (May 6, 2017)

Thanks Jack, click and serendipidy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 7, 2017)

sedwards said:


> plenty of birds to choose from in my back yard but the light has been almost non existent the last few weeks. Seems like the only time there is good ilght is once a week while I am at work lol.
> Still managed to get a few pics of this girl this morning before it started to rain , AGAIN.
> 1DIV 400mm
> 1/800 f5.6
> ...



Really appealing shot, lighting is great.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 7, 2017)

A few old shots I've discovered. One is only "half" bird. 

Jack


----------



## Click (May 7, 2017)

sedwards said:


> plenty of birds to choose from in my back yard but the light has been almost non existent the last few weeks. Seems like the only time there is good ilght is once a week while I am at work lol.
> Still managed to get a few pics of this girl this morning before it started to rain , AGAIN.
> 1DIV 400mm
> 1/800 f5.6
> iso 800




Lovely. Nicely done, Stuart.


----------



## Click (May 7, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> A few old shots I've discovered. One is only "half" bird.
> 
> Jack



Very nice series, Jack.


----------



## Tadgo (May 7, 2017)

I was, seeing mama fly in and then back out was amazing. Kinda wish I could of got a pic of that, but not an option for me in the conditions.


Jack Douglas said:


> Tadgo said:
> 
> 
> > Great Horned Owl with owlets. Background is a bit fuzzy due to ISO 1600 and low light, but all in all I am happy with the picture.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 7, 2017)

Thanks click.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (May 7, 2017)

Nice ones Jack.
-r


----------



## jprusa (May 7, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> A few old shots I've discovered. One is only "half" bird.
> 
> Jack


Very nice Jack!


----------



## AlanF (May 7, 2017)

Nice ones Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 7, 2017)

Thanks guys. These ones are from 2013. Anyway, it's a treat to relive shooting what you've forgotten all about. And now with 14 FPS ... ugh. 

Jack


----------



## 2n10 (May 7, 2017)

Tadgo said:


> Great Horned Owl with owlets. Background is a bit fuzzy due to ISO 1600 and low light, but all in all I am happy with the picture.



Actually having a fuzzy background enhances your subject bringing them to the attention of your viewers. That is a beautiful shot.


----------



## 2n10 (May 7, 2017)

Juniper Titmouse


----------



## Click (May 7, 2017)

2n10 said:


> Juniper Titmouse



Lovely. Nicely done, 2n10.


----------



## 2n10 (May 7, 2017)

Click said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Juniper Titmouse
> ...



Thank you Click. This is by far the closest and best shots I have gotten of this cute little bird. Even got it in a Juniper bush.


----------



## serendipidy (May 7, 2017)

sedwards said:


> plenty of birds to choose from in my back yard but the light has been almost non existent the last few weeks. Seems like the only time there is good ilght is once a week while I am at work lol.
> Still managed to get a few pics of this girl this morning before it started to rain , AGAIN.
> 1DIV 400mm
> 1/800 f5.6
> ...


Wonderful color and bokeh!


----------



## serendipidy (May 7, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> A few old shots I've discovered. One is only "half" bird.
> 
> Jack



Great series, Jack. I like # 4 and 5 the most.


----------



## serendipidy (May 7, 2017)

2n10 said:


> Juniper Titmouse



Fantastic photo of a cute bird. Love the expression!


----------



## lion rock (May 7, 2017)

Beautiful!
-r



2n10 said:


> Juniper Titmouse


----------



## rpt (May 8, 2017)

The heat has hit us (40 degree C highs) and the water bowl in the garden is attracting some birds. On Friday last, I finally managed to get a few shots of a young skittish hawk who has been frequenting the water bowl.


----------



## Click (May 8, 2017)

Nice series, rpt. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## rpt (May 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, rpt. I especially like the first picture.


Thanks. I hope to get him to understand that I don't mean harm so I can go around the front and get some shots. Also waiting for smaller birds to show up. A few cats have been visiting our garden and I guess that adds to the tension that the birds feel.


----------



## Tadgo (May 8, 2017)

2n10 said:


> Actually having a fuzzy background enhances your subject bringing them to the attention of your viewers. That is a beautiful shot.



I should of said noise. Looks fine small, enlarged beyond 5x7 and it looks bad/ has bad bokah.


----------



## tron (May 8, 2017)

Tadgo said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually having a fuzzy background enhances your subject bringing them to the attention of your viewers. That is a beautiful shot.
> ...


Cliff may I suggest you try DxO Prime noise removal?


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 8, 2017)

Thanks Eric.

Great posted shots everyone.

Jack


----------



## 9VIII (May 8, 2017)

I was a little startled today when I found out that Owls start out as Mogwai.
Hopefully they don't feed it after midnight.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 8, 2017)

What is Mogwai?

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (May 8, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> What is Mogwai?
> 
> Jack



Gremlins.

http://gremlins.wikia.com/wiki/Mogwai


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 8, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > What is Mogwai?
> ...



Thanks for that. Guess I've lived too sheltered a life, it's anew one for me. 

When are you getting your 1DX2's? I'll be looking for tips.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (May 8, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



The dealer emailed me on Thursday saying Canon Canada should be getting them on the 5th, so barring any further delays late this coming week or early the week after.

I stripped the tripod thread out of my last 1DS MkIII on Friday too, I had to drill and helicoil it!


----------



## Sporgon (May 8, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> I stripped the tripod thread out of my last 1DS MkIII on Friday too, I had to drill and helicoil it!



Beats me how you're about the only person on the planet who hasn't damaged his EF 1.4/50


----------



## clbayley (May 8, 2017)

I am excited that a Flicker is making its nest close to me. I will enjoy peeking in the front door as the family grows. Stay tuned...


----------



## Click (May 8, 2017)

Beautiful. Lovely light. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## AlanF (May 8, 2017)

Some people are whingeing in other threads about the sharpness of the Sigma 150-600mm C based on a chart from TDP. Yesterday, I took out the lens with my 5DSR and tried it with the 1.4xTC at 840mm at a reserve where the birds are usually too far away. I was gobsmacked with the results. I was photoing an arctic tern about 60m away, with the others in the hide using their spotting scopes to see the far away birds, when it was photobombed by mummy tern with food for junior.

These are crops. Mummy is entering the frame at the top right corner, as far away form the centre as possible, (where junior is). The corner is sharp at 840mm! Junior has been fed a second later in the lower frame.


----------



## AlanF (May 8, 2017)

Here are a couple more from yesterday with the lens at 600mm. The sedgewarbler was 10-15m away, and pretty small. The juvenile dunnock was only 6m away. But, the exposure was only 1/60s hand held.


----------



## AlanF (May 8, 2017)

And a fun one from the day before at 600mm, where I liked the reflections and background for a little egret on the hunt (5DSR).


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 8, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...




Scott. don't know if it's applicable in your case but I purchased via CPW from Camera Canada and saved a very significant $. Our Loonie is now sitting at around 73 cents so it might be worth your while unless you get a preferred price via CPS. PM me if this is of any value.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 8, 2017)

Alan, begs the question why you'd purchase a 400 DO II?

Jack


----------



## Click (May 8, 2017)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (May 8, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, begs the question why you'd purchase a 400 DO II?
> 
> Jack



Speed of focus. The bare 150-600mm slowly gets there and the 210-840mm crawls there. Once they do focus, they are very consistent. The IQ of the 400 DO with 1.4xTC on the 5DSR is amazing, but my copy of the Sigma is pretty close. The DO has blisteringly fast AF even with the 2xTC and exceptional IS. Aside from BIF, the Sigma is an incredibly good lens and is still fine for slow big birds. If you have the 1DX or 5D III or IV, the 400 DO with 2xTC is king, but for the 5DSR,the Sigma is difficult to beat


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 9, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Alan, begs the question why you'd purchase a 400 DO II?
> ...



Makes sense. Sounds like what I wouldn't tolerate - the 6D with 300 X2 just made me angry when there was any action. The 400 X2 with 1DX2 is great unless we are talking very low light and off center AF points.

Anyone using the 1DX2 with 300 2.8 II X2 III that wishes to comment on AF speed?

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (May 9, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Some people are whingeing in other threads about the sharpness of the Sigma 150-600mm C based on a chart from TDP. Yesterday, I took out the lens with my 5DSR and tried it with the 1.4xTC at 840mm at a reserve where the birds are usually too far away. I was gobsmacked with the results. I was photoing an arctic tern about 60m away, with the others in the hide using their spotting scopes to see the far away birds, when it was photobombed by mummy tern with food for junior.
> 
> These are crops. Mummy is entering the frame at the top right corner, as far away form the centre as possible, (where junior is). The corner is sharp at 840mm! Junior has been fed a second later in the lower frame.


 
Allan, I know you are talking about me and that simply isn't fair for two reasons. First, I didn't whinge, I just pointed to empirical data. Second, I have owned a Sigma 150-600 (I got it as part of a multi lens deal), I sold it after using it once because it was utter garbage.

As for your images that you were _"gobsmacked with the results"_, I'm sorry, they illustrate nothing sharp at all.

What exactly is 'gobsmackingly sharp' in this 100% crop?


----------



## AlanF (May 9, 2017)

That frame is 700x700 pixels blown up from a 50 mpix image with no sharpening using a 1.4xTC at 840 mm of a bird at 60m away. It's at f/9, which is above the DLA for the 5DSR. If you want to make proper criticism, I have posted a whole series in this thread of shots at reasonable distances for you to choose from at f/6.3 at 600mm without the TC. 

At 600mm, the lens is very similar to my 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC or my 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC and significantly sharper than my 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC at 560mm and f/8. At 840mm, it's as good as the 400 DO with the 2xTC. 

At 400mm, my 100-400mm II is very similar to the Sigma, which was found by lensrentals when comparing 10 copies of each - see https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2016/08/the-sort-of-great-400mm-shootout/ - and I prefer the Canon to the Sigma at 400mm as opposed to vice versa at 560mm and 600mm.


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2017)

House sparrow


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2017)

Uncertain about this one, but possibly a house finch.


----------



## Ryananthony (May 9, 2017)

I haven't been able to get out lately, but here is a Crow that was standing in grass while I was out on a picnic with my camera.


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2017)

House sparrows, male and female...


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2017)

Yellow-rumped warbler...


----------



## Click (May 9, 2017)

Very nice series, dpc. I especially like your last picture.


----------



## Click (May 10, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> I haven't been able to get out lately, but here is a Crow that was standing in grass while I was out on a picnic with my camera.



Nice.  Well done, Ryananthony.


----------



## bjd (May 10, 2017)

Common Reed Bunting by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (May 10, 2017)

Black-Tailed Godwit by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 10, 2017)

V nice, bjd.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 10, 2017)

Very nice pictures, bjd. I especially like the second one.


----------



## clbayley (May 12, 2017)

Ruddy Duck...it was cloudy and the image was very noisy. I liked the composition so I am trying to salvage it by giving it a dreamy look. Does it work?


----------



## dpc (May 12, 2017)

Not a very good picture. I'm only posting it because this is a bird I last saw maybe 25-30 years ago. We're within the range of the Baltimore oriole and we have lots of foliage in our yard, but I just never encounter this fellow. He's obviously not terribly common where I live.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 12, 2017)

dpc said:


> Not a very good picture. I'm only posting it because this is a bird I last saw maybe 25-30 years ago. We're within the range of the Baltimore oriole and we have lots of foliage in our yard, but I just never encounter this fellow. He's obviously not terribly common where I live.



I used to see them but not anymore. A V beautiful bird. That is a nice picture - could you raise the shadows a bit?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 12, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Ruddy Duck...it was cloudy and the image was very noisy. I liked the composition site I am trying to salvage it by giving it a dreamy look. Does it work?



Well kind of but somehow I can't quite fall in love with it. You may still be able to do more with it though and I can appreciate why you like it.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 12, 2017)

Anyone, does this look like a (Alberta) Song sparrow? Not the best as I was more than a stop overexposed.

The Pileated stopped at my pond for a drink and I only had the bare 400 so heavily cropped.

Blue-winged teals are very common here and this guy I shot with 400 X2.

Jack


----------



## Josjan (May 12, 2017)

Lesser black-backed gull with goose egg


----------



## Click (May 12, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Anyone, does this look like a (Alberta) Song sparrow? Not the best as I was more than a stop overexposed.
> 
> The Pileated stopped at my pond for a drink and I only had the bare 400 so heavily cropped.
> 
> ...




Nice series, Jack. 

The bird on the first picture looks like a Song sparrow.


----------



## Click (May 12, 2017)

Josjan said:


> Lesser black-backed gull with goose egg



Very nice capture.


----------



## clbayley (May 12, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> clbayley said:
> 
> 
> > Ruddy Duck...it was cloudy and the image was very noisy. I liked the composition site I am trying to salvage it by giving it a dreamy look. Does it work?
> ...



Thanks for the feedback...honestly I don't love it either. But I can't put my finger on what is wrong...is it the look? Or is it just poorly executed?

Maybe this is better?


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 12, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > clbayley said:
> ...



Better in the sense that it looks sharper and more defined but I'm willing to bet there is some treatment that is more abstract that might make it look more artistic. Unfortunately, I'm not artsy creative, just technically critical by nature so I'm no help.  Riley what do you/your wife, think?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 12, 2017)

Click said:


> Josjan said:
> 
> 
> > Lesser black-backed gull with goose egg
> ...



V nice. Small goose or very big gull? Bet you don't see that every day!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for the ID click! I find sparrows very challenging.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (May 13, 2017)

Enough of the Ruddy...

How's about some day old goslings?


----------



## Click (May 13, 2017)

So cute.  Nicely done, clbayley.


----------



## briangus (May 13, 2017)

Singapore Hornbill - Sungei Buloh Wetlands


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 13, 2017)

V nice Hornbill - what a beak!!

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (May 13, 2017)

*Horned Lark*

7D + 150-600mm Sigma C.


----------



## Click (May 13, 2017)

briangus said:


> Singapore Hornbill - Sungei Buloh Wetlands




Nice pictures. Welcome to CR.


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2017)

White-crowned sparrow...


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 14, 2017)

dpc said:


> White-crowned sparrow...



Nice! Sask. seems to have more species than Alberta!  I absolutely loved the Qu'appelle valley for its diversity. 

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > White-crowned sparrow...
> ...



I saw a yellow warbler in my crabapple tree this afternoon. He was long gone by the time I had my camera ready to go. I seldom see these birds.


----------



## Chris Charles (May 14, 2017)

Superb Fairywren


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 14, 2017)

What a super wren!

Jack


----------



## Claudelec (May 14, 2017)

Héron cendré EF 100-400 IS II at 371mm 1/1250 f/6.3 iso 640 slightly croped for size reason.
The tree try to follow the move...


----------



## Claudelec (May 14, 2017)

Just a duck... EF 100-400 IS II at 400mm f/6.3 1/1250 iso 250 slightly croped for file size reason.


----------



## Click (May 14, 2017)

Chris Charles said:


> Superb Fairywren



Beautiful picture. Well done, Chris.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 14, 2017)

Claudelec said:


> Héron cendré EF 100-400 at 371mm 1/1250 f/6.3 iso 640 slightly croped for size reason.
> The tree try to follow the move...



V nice.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 15, 2017)

I stand to be corrected on this one, but I believe this to be a Clay-coloured Sparrow.


----------



## Click (May 15, 2017)

You're right, it's a Clay-coloured Sparrow. 

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 16, 2017)

Click said:


> You're right, it's a Clay-coloured Sparrow.
> 
> Nice picture, dpc.



Thanks, Click! I also appreciate the confirmation on the identification.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 16, 2017)

Followed the Pileated up the creek to a fallen log where she really was going to town. Then I noticed the grebes on the pond, far even with 800mm but they are a first for me so that was nice. ISO 4000 with 3/4 frame cropped away doesn't give the best image. Could this be a mating pair? My book doesn't distinguish.

Jack


----------



## Claudelec (May 16, 2017)

Pinson des arbres (chaffinch), singing in my garden this morning
EOS 70D, EF 100-400 IS II at 400mm 1/500 f/5.6 iso 320 croped for size reason


----------



## Mikehit (May 16, 2017)

Looks like you are having fun, Jack.
Apparently male and female horned grebes are distinguishable only in size - both have the horns and same colouring


----------



## Click (May 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Followed the Pileated up the creek to a fallen log where she really was going to town. Then I noticed the grebes on the pond, far even with 800mm but they are a first for me so that was nice. ISO 4000 with 3/4 frame cropped away doesn't give the best image. Could this be a mating pair? My book doesn't distinguish.
> 
> Jack



Very nice series, Jack.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2017)

Claudelec said:


> Pinson des arbres (chaffinch), singing in my garden this morning
> EOS 70D, EF 100-400 IS II at 400mm 1/500 f/5.6 iso 320 croped for size reason



Nice shot, Claude.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 16, 2017)

Thanks Mike. I guess I'll have to hope they stick around and I get a better opportunity and maybe distinguish. My indoor jobs are now compounded by outdoor acres of grass cutting and a large garden so I have to just sneak away and play, like the mice with the cat.

I'm always wishing for more resolution (who isn't) but the high FPS would be hard to give up now. And I now understand why folk have made such a fuss about the buffer filling up. I wanted to catch some chips in the air but only one shot did that for me.

Thanks click.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 16, 2017)

Northern shoveler looking for lunch in a roadside pond.


----------



## LSeries (May 16, 2017)

Common Tern Flying by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 16, 2017)

LSeries said:


> Common Tern Flying by Jussi Lind, on Flickr




Very nice! I really like this. 8)


----------



## Click (May 16, 2017)

dpc said:


> Very nice! I really like this. 8)



+1

Well done, LSeries.


----------



## Tadgo (May 17, 2017)

Bald eagle for your consideration.


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2017)

House sparrow scavenging under my bird feeder.


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2017)

American robin looking for lunch in my backyard this afternoon. Various poses...


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2017)

Tadgo said:


> Bald eagle for your consideration.




Nice picture and a nice bird. I'd crop it a bit and lift the shadows.


----------



## clbayley (May 17, 2017)

Seems everyone in the city knows about this place...I was excited to see my first owlets!


----------



## Click (May 17, 2017)

dpc said:


> House sparrow scavenging under my bird feeder.





dpc said:


> American robin looking for lunch in my backyard this afternoon. Various poses...



Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the 2nd one.


----------



## Click (May 17, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Seems everyone in the city knows about this place...I was excited to see my first owlets!



I really like this shot. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > House sparrow scavenging under my bird feeder.
> ...



Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## LSeries (May 17, 2017)

I was happy to finally see a Horned Grebe around 




Horned Grebe by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 17, 2017)

Beautiful bird. Very nice picture, LSeries 8)


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2017)

I think this is a marginally better shot of the clay-coloured sparrow. Not the sharpest, but I kind of like it.


----------



## ISO64 (May 18, 2017)

Great egret showing off
Sun already down, the best frame from series of about 80+, the bird was preening all time, smearing long exposure photos
1:1 crop, 1/25 s, f/6.3, ISO 1250, EV -1/3, tripod mounted


----------



## clbayley (May 18, 2017)

Red Necked Grebe!


----------



## Click (May 18, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Red Necked Grebe!



Beautiful shot. Nicely done, clbayley.


----------



## lion rock (May 18, 2017)

Very nice.
-r



ISO64 said:


> Great egret showing off
> Sun already down, the best frame from series of about 80+, the bird was preening all time, smearing long exposure photos
> 1:1 crop, 1/25 s, f/6.3, ISO 1250, EV -1/3, tripod mounted


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2017)

Ovenbird (in the same family as the wood warblers) 8)


----------



## Click (May 18, 2017)

dpc said:


> Ovenbird (in the same family as the wood warblers) 8)



Very nice series, dpc. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2017)

Ovenbird again...


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2017)

Red-breasted nuthatch at and around a feeding station in my backyard this afternoon. They're becoming quite brave. My wife or I can come within a metre and a half or so and they show not the slightest concern despite the fact they're at somewhat less than head height. 8)


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Ovenbird (in the same family as the wood warblers) 8)
> ...




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2017)

ISO64 said:


> Great egret showing off
> Sun already down, the best frame from series of about 80+, the bird was preening all time, smearing long exposure photos
> 1:1 crop, 1/25 s, f/6.3, ISO 1250, EV -1/3, tripod mounted




Love the composition. Quite the stately bird. 8)


----------



## applecider (May 18, 2017)

Unknown chick, a body only a mother could love.

Guess the species..


----------



## applecider (May 18, 2017)

Who knew that coots make good mothers, but they do much better than mallards and wood ducks (who do after all throw their babies out the window shortly after hatching.).






How do I post so that the images don't scroll?


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2017)

applecider said:


> Who knew that coots make good mothers, but they do much better than mallards and wood ducks (who do after all throw their babies out the window shortly after hatching.).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics. Coot chicks are about the ugliest creatures you could find. The turn into reasonably respectable adults. Almost an 'ugly duckling' story.

You can post in the same way we always have (baring the hiatus of some time ago): click on the Attachments and other options button at the bottom left of the screen select a picture from the drop down menu and push Post.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 18, 2017)

A good number of very nice shots posted recently from everyone! 

Once you've seen a baby coot you're not likely to forget it - maybe even return in nightmares. ;D

As a kid coots (mud hens) were numerous on all ponds; not so much anymore.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 18, 2017)

dpc said:


> Red-breasted nuthatch at and around a feeding station in my backyard this afternoon. They're becoming quite brave. My wife or I can come within a metre and a half or so and they show not the slightest concern despite the fact they're at somewhat less than head height. 8)



I really like the second picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Red-breasted nuthatch at and around a feeding station in my backyard this afternoon. They're becoming quite brave. My wife or I can come within a metre and a half or so and they show not the slightest concern despite the fact they're at somewhat less than head height. 8)
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Claudelec (May 18, 2017)

Some other shots of my favorite "Heron cendré" which live in Chantilly Castle area (north of Paris, France). Thi fantastic bird is very accustomed to human proximity, and i could take quite nices shots. here some samples of a large serie. I were going progressively closer..... then.... Birds in flight!!!

Always same equipment EOS 70D, EF 100-400 IS II


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 18, 2017)

Claudelec, V nice.

Jack


----------



## CurlyC (May 19, 2017)

Hello! New to posting after years of admiring everyone else's photos. Here's a male variegated fairy wren in non-breeding plumage.

5D3, 100-400L


----------



## lion rock (May 19, 2017)

Yes, yes.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Claudelec, V nice.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (May 19, 2017)

CurlyC said:


> Hello! New to posting after years of admiring everyone else's photos. Here's a male variegated fairy wren in non-breeding plumage.
> 
> 5D3, 100-400L



Very nice picture. Welcome to CR


----------



## Don Haines (May 19, 2017)

While out in the canoe looking for turtles, I found a cormorant who did not want to share the creek with me.....


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2017)

Female rose-breasted grosbeak snacking on my crabapple blossoms...


----------



## Click (May 19, 2017)

Nice series, dpc. 8)


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2017)

1. White-crowned sparrow
2. Ovenbird: This individual was displaying some odd behaviour. He wanted to get up on a birdbath from the ground. Instead of flying up like all the other birds, he tried to hop up even though it was way too high for him. It was rather comical, actually. He finally gave up and decided not to have a drink.


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc. 8)




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2017)

1. Female house sparrow
2. White-crowned sparrow scarfing down seeds broadcast onto the ground from an overhead bird feeder
3. Robin standing on one of my birdbaths giving me the once over


----------



## AlanF (May 20, 2017)

You know how I bang on about good the Sigma 150-600mm C can be at 600mm in the face of those who claim it falls apart after 400mm. Here's a little quiz. I took a shot this morning with the 400mm DO II + 1.4x TC at 560mm on the 5DSR of a male kingfisher, and I could compare it with a shot of the same bird from the same spot with the Sigma 600. Both were processed from RAW with no PP other than DxO PRIME followed by USM at 100% 0.9 px. First, the full scene of one at 560/600mm (reduced in size) to show the size of the cropping. Then the two shots.

1. Are they acceptably sharp, given the severe cropping?
2. Which one is from the Sigma?


----------



## Click (May 20, 2017)

Two very nice shots, Alan.

Both are acceptable...But I prefer the second one. To my eyes, it has more details and better sharpness.


----------



## Mikehit (May 20, 2017)

assuming all settings are the same in both photos, and focussing is spot on for both, I would say the first one is the Canon 400 DO - is just 'crisper' like it has more contrast, but I agree the difference is slight.
I was looking to compare the shades and detail in the blue but unfortunately it is only really visible in the second image.


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2017)

The difference is so slight I wouldn't hazard a guess. I use the Sigma 150-600 C all the time at 600mm and like it a lot. I find it quite acceptably sharp and the AF is good.


----------



## 9VIII (May 20, 2017)

It's pretty clear that this is the Sigma: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=1280.0;attach=166893;image

There is a noticeable drop in sharpness and contrast.

Alan, your tests really are great, and it's incredibly interesting to see.

It's funny how the line pair tests show such a drastic increase in resolution on the Sigma 150-600C over the 400DO+TC, when these images show the Sigma at a disadvantage.
(Unless I'm totally wrong in which case these results would be quite shocking.)

It reminds me of my own comparison between the Samyang 800mm Mirror lens on Full Frame and the Canon 400f5.6 on a crop body.
Detail between the two lenses is almost identical, but the Canon lens has much better colour transmission (and obiously the mirror lens is manual focus only).

Alan, if you don't mind humoring a skeptic next time you're in the mood for comparing lenses, what I'd really like to see is a full frame image from the Sigma 150-600C downsampled to the same size as a 1.6x center crop from the bare 400DO without any TC (which should effectively emulate the 7D2).
In the TDP tests the 7D2 on a 400mm lens gives longer effective reach while only giving up a slight edge in terms of center sharpness when compared to the 1DS on the Sigma 150-600C.
The 5DS has the same pixel density as the 7D2 so cropping a 5DS image to the same resolution as a 7D2 image should be a fairly precise simulation of the crop body (if only we could get a 7D with no Aliasing filter).

Given the good results shown this far I don't expect the center crop of the 400DO to match the Full Frame results of the Sigma, but if it's close enough then once you factor in the increased AF speed and smaller overall package, cropping still seems like a better option than buying a longer third party lens.
On top of that, if you're on Full Frame then tracking BIF at 400mm will also be much easier than using 600mm glass.


----------



## Click (May 20, 2017)

I totally agree with you.

Even in the wood, we can see more details. The third picture is softer.


----------



## AlanF (May 21, 2017)

The 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC on the 5DSR gives the best IQ of all of my lens-cameras combo (when 400mm isn't enough). The speed of AF (and that of the bare 100-400mm II) eclipses that of the Sigma. The lens plus TC costs 10x more than the Sigma, however, and weighs 600g more and is more difficult to pack for airline travel. So, I prefer to take the Sigma for travelling and hiking because the pros, including zoom, outweigh the cons for just a little loss of IQ.

The test conditions were not exactly fair as the Sigma photo done last month was hand held at 1/400s whereas the Canon yesterday was hand held at 1/1600s. Speed does make a difference for these extreme crops. I'll post another comparison I did last year with different lenses.


----------



## jprusa (May 21, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here are a few of mine:
> 
> Very nice Neuro ! I really like the Yellow Warbler.


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2017)

Male rose-breasted grosbeak...


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2017)

Now I've had my bath, I need to towel off. 8)


----------



## Click (May 21, 2017)

Another nice series. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2017)

Click said:


> Another nice series. Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## ExodistPhotography (May 21, 2017)

Just a few I have on 500px.. Not a big bird photographer by any means.


----------



## Mikehit (May 21, 2017)

Nice picture, Exodist. What is that little beauty?


----------



## AlanF (May 21, 2017)

In case you think I've given up on on the 5DSR + 400mm DO II + 5DSR here are some sharp ones taken today. Kingfisher, wagtail and barnswallow.


----------



## Click (May 21, 2017)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Click (May 21, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> Just a few I have on 500px.. Not a big bird photographer by any means.



Nice shot. Well done, ExodistPhotography.


----------



## 9VIII (May 22, 2017)

Great Horned Owl with some Owlets underneath.


----------



## Tadgo (May 22, 2017)

Common Yellowthroat. Kensington Metropark.


----------



## dslrdummy (May 23, 2017)

Pilgrim Goose. 1dxii and 300 f2.8ii


----------



## Click (May 23, 2017)

dslrdummy said:


> Pilgrim Goose. 1dxii and 300 f2.8ii



I really like this picture. Well done, dslrdummy.


----------



## justawriter (May 23, 2017)

How about something a little different. I was shooting some flowers when a target of opportunity arose and I shot without changing the aperture from 11 to something wider, so I got the shot at 1/20 of a second. I like the abstract look, though.


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2017)

dslrdummy said:


> Pilgrim Goose. 1dxii and 300 f2.8ii





Very nice picture!


----------



## Don Haines (May 24, 2017)

Cedar Waxwing.... Interestingly enough, AF would not lock on the body, but would on the head or feet.....


----------



## hbr (May 24, 2017)

Lovely shot, Don. What camera were you using? Maybe the AF just liked the contrast of the head and feet. Most of the time AF works great, but once in awhile it will leave you scratching you head wondering how it could have possibly focused on a point far from the one you selected. ;D


----------



## dslrdummy (May 24, 2017)

Click said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim Goose. 1dxii and 300 f2.8ii
> ...


Thanks Click


----------



## dslrdummy (May 24, 2017)

dpc said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim Goose. 1dxii and 300 f2.8ii
> ...


Thanks dpc


----------



## Click (May 24, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Cedar Waxwing.... Interestingly enough, AF would not lock on the body, but would on the head or feet.....



Very nice shot, Don.


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2017)

American White Pelican fishing on the South Saskatchewan River this past Sunday. I would normally use my 7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm lens for this type of picture but didn't have them along so I used my Fujifilm X-T10 + 55-200mm lens in substitution. 8)


----------



## sedwards (May 24, 2017)

Here are a few shot from a recent trip to Florida.
Burrowing Owl


_D_49580 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

Reddish Egret


5D3_6561 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr

Laughing Gull


_D_48885 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 24, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Here are a few shot from a recent trip to Florida.



Very nice series. I especially like the second picture. Well done, Stuart.


----------



## hbr (May 24, 2017)

Great photos, Stuart. I have family and friends around Lakeland and in Tampa/St. Pete, so that is where I normally hang out when I visit them. I often spend some time at the Sunrise Skyline bridge. I have driven through the Everglades when travelling to Miami, but never stopped to photograph the wildlife there. What part of Florida were these pictures taken? 

Brian


----------



## 2n10 (May 24, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Cedar Waxwing.... Interestingly enough, AF would not lock on the body, but would on the head or feet.....



Beautiful shot Don. Sounds like a low contrast issue.


----------



## sedwards (May 24, 2017)

hbr said:


> Great photos, Stuart. I have family and friends around Lakeland and in Tampa/St. Pete, so that is where I normally hang out when I visit them. I often spend some time at the Sunrise Skyline bridge. I have driven through the Everglades when travelling to Miami, but never stopped to photograph the wildlife there. What part of Florida were these pictures taken?
> 
> Brian
> Hi Brian, the owl was taken at Cape Coral next to the public library and the others were at Fort Desoto.


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Here are a few shot from a recent trip to Florida.
> Burrowing Owl
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. I like the second one in particular.


----------



## serendipidy (May 24, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Here are a few shot from a recent trip to Florida.
> Burrowing Owl
> 
> 
> ...


Superb!


----------



## serendipidy (May 24, 2017)

dslrdummy said:


> Pilgrim Goose. 1dxii and 300 f2.8ii


Very cool 8) Love the colors!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 24, 2017)

Kind of annoying when "notify" doesn't let me know for a few days. Great shots everyone!

Nothing special, but a new one for me - Clay-colored sparrow.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (May 24, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Kind of annoying when "notify" doesn't let me know for a few days. Great shots everyone!
> 
> Nothing special, but a new one for me - Clay-colored sparrow.
> 
> Jack


Nice, Jack.


----------



## lion rock (May 24, 2017)

Well done Jack.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 25, 2017)

Thanks guys. I've seen them enough now that I think I can ID one. Not too good with sparrows.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 25, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Kind of annoying when "notify" doesn't let me know for a few days. Great shots everyone!
> 
> Nothing special, but a new one for me - Clay-colored sparrow.
> 
> Jack



Nice picture, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 25, 2017)

ThanQ click. 

The swallows were tending to this stump like it would become their new nesting box but recently I'm not finding them there.  I liked this particular pose.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2017)

Great shots Stuart. Jack and serendip!


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2017)

Cycling back from the lab this afternoon, looked up and saw this beautiful male kestrel perched on a lamp post. Lucky I had my 5DSR slung over my shoulder. Pity I had only the soft Sigma 150-600mm C attached.


----------



## Click (May 25, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> ThanQ click.
> 
> The swallows were tending to this stump like it would become their new nesting box but recently I'm not finding them there.  I liked this particular pose.
> 
> Jack



Beautiful. Very nice shot, Jack. 8)


----------



## LSeries (May 25, 2017)

Northern Wheatear with Canon 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600 S:




Northern Wheatear On A Rock by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 25, 2017)

LSeries said:


> Northern Wheatear with Canon 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600 S:



Nice. Well done, LSeries.


----------



## bholliman (May 25, 2017)

Male Red Winged Blackbird
5DsR, 300 f/2.8 II with 2xiii extender, f/5.6, 1/1000 ISO400


2017_05_22_055303-5033 by Bryan Holliman, on Flickr


----------



## bholliman (May 25, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Cycling back from the lab this afternoon, looked up and saw this beautiful male kestrel perched on a lamp post. Lucky I had my 5DSR slung over my shoulder. Pity I had only the soft Sigma 150-600mm C attached.


Nice shot Alan!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 25, 2017)

LSeries said:


> Northern Wheatear with Canon 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600 S:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



V Nice. Send him here and I feed him wheat free.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 25, 2017)

V Nice Alan and B

Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2017)

Jack
Wheatear is Victorian euphemism for white arse. The wheatears all have white posteriors.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 26, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack
> Wheatear is Victorian euphemism for white arse. The wheatears all have white posteriors.



;D Seems I misread. :-[

Jack


----------



## sedwards (May 26, 2017)

White Ibis ,Fort Desoto .


_D_48908 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## hbr (May 26, 2017)

sedwards said:


> White Ibis ,Fort Desoto .



Lovely photo, Stuart. After all the many trips to Tampa/St. Pete, I never knew Fort Desoto existed. I will certainly go there next time I visit the area.

Brian


----------



## Click (May 26, 2017)

sedwards said:


> White Ibis ,Fort Desoto .



Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## Eldar (May 26, 2017)

This thread seems to be going on for ever  Lots of nice images!

This is a one day old Common Goldeneye. Their mother is very protective, so it is not easy to get close to them. 

1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 2xIII
1/640s, f/8.0, ISO640


----------



## Cog (May 26, 2017)

sedwards said:


> White Ibis ,Fort Desoto .


Nice!


----------



## Click (May 26, 2017)

Eldar said:


> This is a one day old Common Goldeneye. Their mother is very protective, so it is not easy to get close to them.



So cute  Nicely done, Eldar.


----------



## ERHP (May 26, 2017)

Eldar said:


> This is a one day old Common Goldeneye. Their mother is very protective, so it is not easy to get close to them.



Very cool!

We have a batch of four Peregrines on the La Jolla cliffs that fledged about a week ago. Unfortunately the mother was killed by a rogue female just before they fledged, but dad has stepped up and been delivering 6-10 birds a day for them, usually doves. I've spent most of my afternoons there for the last week or so. Tuesday evening I was packing my gear up just as the sun was setting when one of the female juvies perched on a root less than 20' away. 





1DX MK II 600f/4L IS II 1/320 : f/4.5 : ISO 1250


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 26, 2017)

ERHP, V nice - must have been an exciting moment.

Jack


----------



## serendipidy (May 26, 2017)

ERHP said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > This is a one day old Common Goldeneye. Their mother is very protective, so it is not easy to get close to them.
> ...


Magnificent!


----------



## Click (May 26, 2017)

Very nice shot, ERHP.


----------



## hbr (May 26, 2017)

Stunningly beautiful photo, ERHP.


----------



## lion rock (May 26, 2017)

ERHP,
Just wonderful.
-r


----------



## Eldar (May 26, 2017)

ERHP said:


> We have a batch of four Peregrines on the La Jolla cliffs that fledged about a week ago. Unfortunately the mother was killed by a rogue female just before they fledged, but dad has stepped up and been delivering 6-10 birds a day for them, usually doves. I've spent most of my afternoons there for the last week or so. Tuesday evening I was packing my gear up just as the sun was setting when one of the female juvies perched on a root less than 20' away.


Superb shot!


----------



## clbayley (May 27, 2017)

Tough to follow the Falcon..but here is a pic of my favourite duck, a Goldeneye. As above, I am expecting to see babies any day now.


----------



## ERHP (May 27, 2017)

Thanks Eldar, lion rock, hbr, Click, Jack Douglas and serendipidy! I'm really surprised that dad has managed to keep enough food coming in for all four and they've started some aerial food transfers so it is tough to break away to capture anything else.



clbayley said:


> Tough to follow the Falcon..but here is a pic of my favourite duck, a Goldeneye. As above, I am expecting to see babies any day now.



One duck we rarely get here in SoCal. Good luck on catching the little ones!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2017)

I'm probably speaking for everyone - when I see these recent shots it makes me just want to get out there and shoot! WOW.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2017)

Great stuff everyone!


----------



## Eldar (May 28, 2017)

For the first time in history, I have used a fill flash on a bird. I was struggling too much with shadows, so I thought I´d give it a gry. A major problem is recycle time. Next time I´ll bring the Profoto B1s, which also give a more usable HSS. Or I´ll buy a power pack to speed things up a bit.

1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII
1/200s, F/10, ISO640


----------



## Click (May 28, 2017)

Very nice shot, Eldar.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 28, 2017)

Eldar, I'd be very interested in what options or solutions you come up with relative to speed. If a person could get burst capability to say, maybe 7 shots at 14 fps, it would be amazing. Getting only one shot when there is action, i.e. birds fighting over a nesting site, is the pits since generally the peak of the action is very difficult to judge and one might fire 20 or 30 in a burst if it's a very unique situation.

Seems like what we'd need is a strobe function that would sync with the HSS shutter and a good power source, and could it remain portable??

BTW many birds react to pre-flash, or flash after the fact, and are startled. Chickadee shots tended to have a wing partially elevated.

The lens for my Better Beamer somehow seems to have gotten thrown in the trash.  

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (May 28, 2017)

There are much more powerful options than on camera style strobes. As Eldar says one of the first is the Profoto B1, and at 600Ws it is about 10 times more powerful than a 600 EX RT, and you can get focusing reflectors that can columate that power. Then there are comparable and more powerful options from Broncolor, and much cheaper and comparable models from Godox/Flashpoint, the AD600 can be doubled up to a single head to give you 1200Ws. If you don't mind taking an inverter style power pack people like Profoto make 1000Ws single heads that are HSS and ETTL capable.

As always it is a trade off between power, price and portability.

For instance the Profoto D2 and PCB Lithium Extreme are going to give you 20 flashes per second with full ETTL and HSS for around $2,500, expensive for one light but it has the capability of 14 600 EX RT's. Or the Godox/Flashpoint AD600 will give a more modest output and recycle for $600. 

We get so wrapped up in camera advances we often completely miss the gigantic advances and options we have in lighting now my go to source for flash news is flashhavoc.


----------



## Eldar (May 28, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> There are much more powerful options than on camera style strobes. As Eldar says one of the first is the Profoto B1, and at 600Ws it is about 10 times more powerful than a 600 EX RT, and you can get focusing reflectors that can columate that power. Then there are comparable and more powerful options from Broncolor, and much cheaper and comparable models from Godox/Flashpoint, the AD600 can be doubled up to a single head to give you 1200Ws. If you don't mind taking an inverter style power pack people like Profoto make 1000Ws single heads that are HSS and ETTL capable.
> 
> As always it is a trade off between power, price and portability.
> 
> ...


Scott, you beat me to it 

I normally don´t use flashes for birding or wildlife. The reason is somewhere between ethics and laziness. However, I have lost enough shots, due to lack of light or, as in this case, subject is in dark shadow with bright backlight, to be willing to carry a bit more stuff around. From an ethics point of view, I must admit that I have yet to see any bird/animal react to the light, unless it is straight into their face. 

For shots like the ones I took of the woodpecker, I find the 600 EX-RT too limited. Even with an external power pack, you don´t get more than 1 fps. Without the powerpack, you´ll get a lot less. 

The Profoto B1 is a great package (actually B1X now). However, besides being quite pricy, it does some strange things. One is slowing down the max fps. I can understand that it slows it down to secure correct lighting for all shots. But, for reasons I do not know, it is slower in AF Servo mode than in One Shot.

_Added comment: If you shoot in manual mode and One Shot, it will give you the full fps, as long as it is capable of recharge. In a situation like the one I was in, with app. 20 meters to the subject, it may give you a little less. I will try it out and report back. I can also use both B1 units, to give me more power.
_
It would be nice to have full flash availability at 14 fps and HSS, but I don´t see, with my limited use, that I would add a D2 package to my outfit. (My character is low though, so you never know ... : )

I have read a lot of nice stuff about the Godox AD600, which appears to be great value for money. A friend of mine just ordered a pair. Will be interesting to see how they work in similar situations, even though, at up to 2.5s recharging cycle, it will not solve the high fps problem.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 28, 2017)

Thanks Scott and Eldar - more to digest.

Eldar, I looked briefly but couldn't locate. You won't likely "see" a chickadee react to flash but if a pre-flash is emitted then sometimes you will have a photo of the reaction, usually the wings starting to be pulled up; clearly startled.

Jack


----------



## PKinDenmark (May 28, 2017)

For my garden-bird-photography shadows from my house is often a challenge. So I have started to add some flash fill-in allowing me to create a more balanced foreground / background lighting. Also I like that it brings additional life to the eyes of the bird. See first example. 

Second bird, wagtail with catch of the day, is by natural light. Here I had to lift shadows in post.


----------



## Click (May 28, 2017)

Lovely shots, I especially like the first one.


----------



## sedwards (May 29, 2017)

Bobolink


_D_43053 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 29, 2017)

Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 29, 2017)

*Red grouse, Weardale, UK*

















7D Mk II, 100-400mm Mk II, Sigma 1.2x TC.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2017)

I really like your series, Keith.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 29, 2017)

Thanks, Click - I just wish I could remember how to post images so that they don't appear full-size in the posting...


----------



## Mikehit (May 29, 2017)

When converting to jpeg, I set the jpeg as 1200x1000 pixels. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## AlanF (May 29, 2017)

A grey heron from yesterday.


----------



## AlanF (May 29, 2017)

Mother and child - coot style.


----------



## LSeries (May 29, 2017)

Northern Wheatear by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (May 29, 2017)

Beautiful. Well done, LSeries. 8)


----------



## Northstar (May 30, 2017)

I call it...male blue bird on a male slipper. Thank you.


----------



## lion rock (May 30, 2017)

I'd call it ... nice!
-r



Northstar said:


> I call it...male blue bird on a male slipper. Thank you.


----------



## clbayley (May 30, 2017)

You guys sure keep me motivated!

Here is a local cormorant...


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2017)

Boy, what a nice bunch of recent photos!

I have found a flicker nest minutes from my yard but no BIF luck yet but at least I'll have an opportunity.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 30, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Here is a local cormorant...



Beautiful. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## Click (May 30, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I have found a flicker nest minutes from my yard but no BIF luck yet but at least I'll have an opportunity.
> 
> Jack



Very mice shot, Jack.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 30, 2017)

Ruddy Turnstone - Birdseye view.


----------



## Click (May 30, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Ruddy Turnstone - Birdseye view.



Nice. I really like the first one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2017)

V nice Jeff.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2017)

Male tree swallow monitoring his surroundings from atop a corral post...


----------



## Click (May 30, 2017)

dpc said:


> Male tree swallow monitoring his surroundings from atop a corral post...



Lovely.


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Male tree swallow monitoring his surroundings from atop a corral post...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Mikehit (May 30, 2017)

At one of the local parks we had swan nesting in full view of the visitors, and soon after they hatched I was able to capture this little one sleeping on its mother's back


----------



## sedwards (May 30, 2017)

Fantastic shot Mike !


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 31, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Fantastic shot Mike !



Fore sure!

My story likely won't have a happy ending. Out in the slew this guy had not a hint of parents around. The most likely are Mallard or Blue-winged teal - anyone recognize what it is?

Jack


----------



## Click (May 31, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Fantastic shot Mike !



+1

Well done, Mike.


----------



## clbayley (May 31, 2017)

Not my best shot, but just wanted to show a parent hard at work...


----------



## Eldar (May 31, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> My story likely won't have a happy ending. Out in the slew this guy had not a hint of parents around. The most likely are Mallard or Blue-winged teal - anyone recognize what it is?
> 
> Jack


That looks like a mallard to me.


----------



## Eldar (May 31, 2017)

The little ones in the great spotted woodpecker´s nest are not so little anymore. I hope to catch them when they leave the nest, so I ordered them to stay in the nest until I come back from work 

5DSR, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII + 600 EX-RT


----------



## Click (May 31, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > My story likely won't have a happy ending. Out in the slew this guy had not a hint of parents around. The most likely are Mallard or Blue-winged teal - anyone recognize what it is?
> ...



+1


----------



## Click (May 31, 2017)

Eldar said:


> The little ones in the great spotted woodpecker´s nest are not so little anymore. I hope to catch them when they leave the nest, so I ordered them to stay in the nest until I come back from work
> 
> 5DSR, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII + 600 EX-RT



I really like this shot. Well done, Eldar.


----------



## PKinDenmark (May 31, 2017)

Recently I have followed this small family - Red-necked Grebe.

Amazing how many large fish the young one can devour.


----------



## AlanF (May 31, 2017)

I have been wanting to get a good shot of a skylark for a long time as they are in abundance in fields around the lab. Yesterday, one posed for me for the first time, fairly far away, and I swung the 5DSR + 1.4xTC + 400m DO II into action. I was on the wrong side of the sun but fortunately it was cloudy, and the grass behind was the only background.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 1, 2017)

No luck with the owls today, but heres a photo of one of the few Eagles that are still around.


----------



## clbayley (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't usually find Mallards photogenic, but I quite liked this head on shot...


----------



## Eldar (Jun 1, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> At one of the local parks we had swan nesting in full view of the visitors, and soon after they hatched I was able to capture this little one sleeping on its mother's back


This is a very nice picture Mike (I overlooked it when I went through this thread earlier). 

I was out by our local pond on the same day and had an ambition to shoot pretty much the same image, but here all the eggs were intact and this is just an impatient mum. Would have looked better with a little one 

This is a strange lady swan by the way. Her first husband was killed by a dog, two years ago, while he protected the nest. And, since they are normally monogamous, we expected to see her as a lonely swan. However, she found a new male last year and produced 4 little ones. This year she is courted by No.3 (they are marked, so we can tell them apart) and is lying on 5 eggs. Good for her


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 1, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > At one of the local parks we had swan nesting in full view of the visitors, and soon after they hatched I was able to capture this little one sleeping on its mother's back
> ...


Hi Eldar and Mike!
Both pictures are really nice. Congrats.




> ... Her first husband was killed ... they are normally monogamous ... she found a new male last ... This year she is courted by No.3 ...


Maybe she has grow to like that kind of relationship  
But really interesting story. Thank you for sharing. 
I've heard about swans dying lonely after the partners death as well as finding a new partner. But for the second case I thought It would again be monogamous. Really interesting. Thank you.


----------



## bjd (Jun 1, 2017)

Baby Woodpecker by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

First baby woodpecker seen in 2017 for me.

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jun 1, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...


I guess it also depends on if she gets to meet a single Male or not. Maybe the monogamous bit is not always by choice (in Swans).........

Lovely shot BTW.

Cheers Brian


----------



## jasonkayla2 (Jun 2, 2017)

Cedar Waxwing and Trush


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2017)

jasonkayla2 said:


> Cedar Waxwing and Trush



Nice shot, jasonkayla2.


----------



## clbayley (Jun 2, 2017)

House Wren. We have a pair nesting in a little birdhouse. I laugh at watching the male sit on top and call for a lady at the top of his lungs!


----------



## hbr (Jun 2, 2017)

where I live we have Carolina Wrens. Probably very similar. They nest on my back porch every year in cardboard boxes, on shelves and once in a flower watering can that was lying on it side. While the female is sitting on the eggs the male loves to go under my car which is parked close by to see if the coast is clear. When he sees me he starts scolding me. I oblige and step inside to allow him to bring food for his mate or babies. They have the loudest call I have ever heard.

BTW, lovely shot.

Brian


----------



## Eldar (Jun 3, 2017)

This season´s kids are dropping out of their nests. This is a juvenile Fieldfair, not sure if I am a threat or not.


----------



## jasonkayla2 (Jun 3, 2017)

Click said:


> jasonkayla2 said:
> 
> 
> > Cedar Waxwing and Trush
> ...



Thanks !


----------



## OlAf (Jun 3, 2017)

_61A2184 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, OlAf.


----------



## digigal (Jun 3, 2017)

These are real beauties, OlAf! One looks like a sun conure, but I don't recognize the other parrot. Where was it taken?
Catherine


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 3, 2017)

jasonkayla2 said:


> Cedar Waxwing and Trush



Just FYI, the first one isn't a thrush - it's a juvenile European starling.


----------



## OlAf (Jun 3, 2017)

*Click*,
thank you!


----------



## OlAf (Jun 3, 2017)

digigal said:


> ...Where was it taken?
> Catherine


Jurong Bird Park, Singapore


----------



## Eldar (Jun 3, 2017)

Lots of great images folks!

This is from a visit to my good friends, the Woodpeckers. The kids are growing and are now fighting for the food in the opening to the nest. Mama and Papa must be exhausted by now. I expect them to leave the nest today or tomorrow. I will of course be on travel, so I will not be able to photograph them when it happens, this year as last year ...


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2017)

Very nice picture, Eldar.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 3, 2017)

*A few random favourites*






*Low (handheld) shutter speed for this Mallard, to get long rain streaks.* 





*Male Pheasant in full "check me out, girls..." mode*





*I don't think this Hooded crow appreciated my attention.*





*This Arctic tern didn't want me around, either.*





*Confiding Cormorant*





*Reed bunting in evening light.*


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2017)

Beautiful series, Keith. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2017)

Black-billed magpie from this morning...


----------



## Eldar (Jun 3, 2017)

Mother Swan has been patiently protecting and warming her eggs. Between 2 and 6pm today, the first two eggs hatched. Still three to go, but she can finally start thinking about stretching her legs and wings and get some decent food 
I am equally fascinated every year, to be part of these wonderful processes.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 3, 2017)

Wagtails this afternoon, mopping up insects.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 4, 2017)

Mute Swans feeding in a marsh today


----------



## ERHP (Jun 4, 2017)

Eldar said:


> Lots of great images folks!
> 
> This is from a visit to my good friends, the Woodpeckers. The kids are growing and are now fighting for the food in the opening to the nest. Mama and Papa must be exhausted by now. I expect them to leave the nest today or tomorrow. I will of course be on travel, so I will not be able to photograph them when it happens, this year as last year ...



Really cool! I missed two of the Western Bluebird nests when they fledged but hope to catch another tomorrow afternoon. Work really gets in the way of my fun sometimes :/ lol.


----------



## clbayley (Jun 4, 2017)

Daddy taking a turn on the nest...


----------



## candyman (Jun 4, 2017)

I really like this thread. Great photos folks!
Spring is a wonderful time for bird photography.
Al lot of activity and sometimes even a moment of quiet. That is a moment to catch 
Here is one of mine




The common chaffinch (Fringilla coelebs) - female by Thornmill Images, on Flickr


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 4, 2017)

_Very_ pretty image, Candyman - shows that you don't need to point the camera at a rarity in order to get a great picture.


----------



## candyman (Jun 4, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> _Very_ pretty image, Candyman - shows that you don't need to point the camera at a rarity in order to get a great picture.


Thank you Keith. 
But it is not often that things come together. Position, light and background. Also some luck but especially patience.
You did some great pictures yourself and very detailed. I love that. It is a true challenge to move up the mfd in order to get that detail. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2017)

Very nice picture, candyman.


----------



## OlAf (Jun 4, 2017)

_61A2187 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## candyman (Jun 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, candyman.


Thank you Click, 
as always appreciated


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 4, 2017)

*Re: A few random favourites*



Keith_Reeder said:


> *Confiding Cormorant*
> 
> *reed bunting*



I love these two, Keith.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 4, 2017)

Reed warbler yesterday.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 4, 2017)

*Re: A few random favourites*



Mikehit said:


> I love these two, Keith.



Thanks, Mike - they're both from the same trip (East Yorkshire - Bridlington for the Cormorant, Bempton Cliffs for the Corn bunting) and the abiding memory of that time was how satisfying the images coming off my humble 70D were - there was just something about the quality of the files off that little thing that I really liked.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 4, 2017)

There was a remarkable stand off between a shelduck and an avocet, which the smaller bird won.


----------



## LSeries (Jun 4, 2017)

Goldeneyes with Canon 7D Mark II + EF 400mm f/5.6L + EF 1.4x II:




Goldeneyes Sleeping On Their Island by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2017)

OlAf, Alan, LSerie, 

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## clbayley (Jun 6, 2017)

Common Grackle...tried to show off some iridescence...


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 6, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Common Grackle...tried to show off some iridescence...



....and you succeeded, nicely.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Common Grackle...tried to show off some iridescence...



Nicely done, clbayley.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 6, 2017)

Was driving in the country on the weekend when I caught a sight of this standing in a paddock and in my rush to get the camera from the boot/trunk of the car and take the shot I failed to get the settings right. Wedge-tailed eagle with his/her prey. Pretty average but i guess it's better to get the shot than not.
1dxii and 100-400ii, heavily cropped.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 6, 2017)

OlAf said:


> _61A2187 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


Lovely portrait that.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 6, 2017)

While I was out photographing an Osprey, we threw out a fish, trying to tempt the osprey to dive. However, as could be expected, A sea gull saw it first. This image is a bit into the 14 fps series, where the gull is half way through a rotation, due to the size and weight of the fish. Looks like a Fred Astaire dance move 

1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2017)

Great Heron in the morning fog


----------



## jprusa (Jun 7, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Heron in the morning fog


Nice picture Click.


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks Joseph.


----------



## Eldar (Jun 7, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Heron in the morning fog


Excellent shot Click! You should post more!


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you, Eldar. I'll try.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jun 7, 2017)

Gorgeous click!


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks, Ryananthony. It's really appreciated.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice one Click!
-r



Click said:


> Great Heron in the morning fog


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi Click. 
I second Eldar, you should post more, it's nice to see shots from you and to be able to offer our praise to the praiser (is praiser a real word?). 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Great Heron in the morning fog


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for your kind words, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
So many truly magnificent shots here, and so few ways to say how great they are, I have to confess to running out of verbs and then feeling guilty for only looking and not just saying nice shot when a nice shot was posted, thanks to Click for breaking that circle too. 
So, great shots to all who have taken the time to share and thank you. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2017)

Eldar said:


> While I was out photographing an Osprey, we threw out a fish, trying to tempt the osprey to dive. However, as could be expected, A sea gull saw it first. This image is a bit into the 14 fps series, where the gull is half way through a rotation, due to the size and weight of the fish. Looks like a Fred Astaire dance move
> 
> 1DX-II, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII




Love this picture.


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Heron in the morning fog




Beautiful shot, Click! Love the reflection and the lighting.


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you, dpc.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 8, 2017)

one.
-r


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Heron in the morning fog


Lovely shot. Made special by the warm light and the low perspective


----------



## candyman (Jun 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Heron in the morning fog


Wonderful photo with great light and reflection.


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2017)

@ Dslrdummy and candyman, 

Thanks guys


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 8, 2017)

Really nice, Click.

One small, respectful suggestion - a little bit of clockwise rotation?


----------



## hbr (Jun 8, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> So many truly magnificent shots here, and so few ways to say how great they are, I have to confess to running out of verbs and then feeling guilty for only looking and not just saying nice shot when a nice shot was posted, thanks to Click for breaking that circle too.
> So, great shots to all who have taken the time to share and thank you.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I totally agree with you, Graham. I often feel that saying, "nice picture" etc seems corny although I love the picture. That is why I wanted to keep the thumbs up image which would allow the OP to see who liked his/her pictures allowing someone to comment on a picture if it bowled them over. Sometimes it becomes confusing to know which picture the person commenting is talking about.

Brian


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Really nice, Click.
> 
> One small, respectful suggestion - a little bit of clockwise rotation?




Thank you for your comment and suggestion.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 8, 2017)

hbr said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


I agree!


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 8, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Heron in the morning fog



Hey, Click. You are often one of the first to complement pictures from other people and I am delighted to return the favour. The tones are lovely and the heron so sharp.


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you Mike. Your comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## clbayley (Jun 9, 2017)

Savannah Sparrow in typical setting...


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Savannah Sparrow in typical setting...



Lovely. Nicely done, clbayley.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 9, 2017)

Killdeer family portrait - newly hatched chick and nervous parent


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 9, 2017)

Eldar said:


> The little ones in the great spotted woodpecker´s nest are not so little anymore. I hope to catch them when they leave the nest, so I ordered them to stay in the nest until I come back from work
> 
> 5DSR, 600 f4L IS II + 1.4xIII + 600 EX-RT



Sweet. Thanks for the Mallard comment. I just got back from a week in Montreal and boy this thread has left me behind!!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 9, 2017)

hbr said:


> where I live we have Carolina Wrens. Probably very similar. They nest on my back porch every year in cardboard boxes, on shelves and once in a flower watering can that was lying on it side. While the female is sitting on the eggs the male loves to go under my car which is parked close by to see if the coast is clear. When he sees me he starts scolding me. I oblige and step inside to allow him to bring food for his mate or babies. They have the loudest call I have ever heard.
> 
> BTW, lovely shot.
> 
> Brian



Lots more catching up to do but so far what a batch of lovely shots from everyone!!

I just had to comment here - luckily I noticed the wren trying to build in the rear bumper of my old motorhome (sewer hose compartment) where there is a cap with a hole in it at one end - happened to notice some twigs. So I poked a bit of odd shaped rock in the hole and an hour later she'd knocked it off. Again, lucky I noticed and plugged it thoroughly.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 9, 2017)

Too quick of a skim but so much grass cutting and garden etc. to catch up on that it'll have to do for now. Wonderful shots - all of them, including Riley with the "lowly" crow. 

I experienced the Biodome in Montreal and it was really impressive, especially for birds but alas I didn't/couldn't pack any long lenses. I might post one or two 70 mm shots when I can get to them.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Killdeer family portrait - newly hatched chick and nervous parent



Nice pictures, Jeff.


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2017)

A concourse of pelicans fishing...


----------



## jd7 (Jun 10, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Great Heron in the morning fog
> ...



+1


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks jd7.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 10, 2017)

One.
-r


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2017)

Great Egret fishing


----------



## lion rock (Jun 10, 2017)

Great one, Click.
-r


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks Lion rock. 


@ dpc and lion rock

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Egret fishing




Beautiful symmetry...


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Thanks Lion rock.
> 
> 
> @ dpc and lion rock
> ...





Thanks.


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2017)

dpc said:


> Beautiful symmetry...



Thanks, dpc.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Beautiful, great shape and symmetry. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Great Egret fishing


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Thank you for your kind words. 

Cheers


----------



## greger (Jun 10, 2017)

Taken with my 7D and 100-400 Mark 1.


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice shot, greger.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 11, 2017)

When your last shot was late in the evening, and you forgot to change the settings before pressing the shutter....


----------



## rpt (Jun 11, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> When your last shot was late in the evening, and you forgot to change the settings before pressing the shutter....


 8)
Blown away. You have to share the journey.


----------



## hbr (Jun 11, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> When your last shot was late in the evening, and you forgot to change the settings before pressing the shutter....



You do that too? I thought I was the only one that did that. ;D

Brian


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Egret fishing


 Now we're talking!

Click - what camera /lens, please?


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Now we're talking!
> 
> Click - what camera /lens, please?



Thank you, Keith. 


Canon 1DX II

Canon 500mm f/4L II USM

1/500 @ f/4.0 ISO 125


----------



## rpt (Jun 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Keith_Reeder said:
> 
> 
> > Now we're talking!
> ...


Nice shot @Click! Post some more.


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you, rpt. ...I will


----------



## LSeries (Jun 11, 2017)

A Wagtail with Canon 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600 S + EF 1.4x II:




Wagtail And A Mouthful by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice shot, LSeries.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Jussi. 
Looks like a Wagtail with a beakfull of insects, can't see the camera! ;D
Sorry, I couldn't resist, a very nice shot of a busy bird. 

Cheers, Graham. 



LSeries said:


> A Wagtail with Canon 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600 S + EF 1.4x II:


----------



## lion rock (Jun 12, 2017)

And only one foot!
Nice one.
-r



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jussi.
> Looks like a Wagtail with a beakfull of insects, can't see the camera! ;D
> Sorry, I couldn't resist, a very nice shot of a busy bird.
> 
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Jun 12, 2017)

Don,
It makes a great abstract.
I'm not going to admit I did the same dumb thing. I'm not admitting anything.
But, after looking at your photo many, many times, I still couldn't figure out what the bird was (probably a turkey?) and which is the front.
Help?
-r




Don Haines said:


> When your last shot was late in the evening, and you forgot to change the settings before pressing the shutter....


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi lion rock, Don. 
Abstract +1 
Same dumb thing +1 and then some. :
Help +1 ???

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> Don,
> It makes a great abstract.
> I'm not going to admit I did the same dumb thing. I'm not admitting anything.
> But, after looking at your photo many, many times, I still couldn't figure out what the bird was (probably a turkey?) and which is the front.
> ...


----------



## jprusa (Jun 12, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Egret fishing


Very nice Click!


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks, jprusa.


----------



## Corydoras (Jun 13, 2017)

LSeries said:


> A Wagtail with Canon 7D Mark II + Sigma 150-600 S + EF 1.4x II:



Great capture LSeries!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 13, 2017)

Trying to make time to peak at the flicker nest once in a while.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 13, 2017)

Fantastic shots Jack!


----------



## Corydoras (Jun 13, 2017)

Here are a few pictures of ruffs taken in wetlands in Liminka, Finland, last weekend.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 13, 2017)

Jack,
You did a fine job. Excellent.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Jun 13, 2017)

Good ones.
-r



Corydoras said:


> Here are a few pictures of ruffs taken in wetlands in Liminka, Finland, last weekend.


----------



## Corydoras (Jun 13, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Good ones.
> -r



Thanks lion rock


----------



## Mikeymb (Jun 13, 2017)

One Very Stren Mum


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2017)

Corydoras said:


> Here are a few pictures of ruffs taken in wetlands in Liminka, Finland, last weekend.



Very nice series, Corydoras.


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2017)

Mikeymb said:


> One Very Stren Mum



Nice shot, Mikey.


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Trying to make time to peak at the flicker nest once in a while.
> 
> Jack



I really like your series, Jack. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 13, 2017)

Very regal.
Beautiful photo.
Nice blue sky, too.
-r



Mikeymb said:


> One Very Stren Mum


----------



## AlanF (Jun 13, 2017)

Travelling near Stockholm with 5DSR and 100-400mm II. A couple of fledgeling today: pied wagtail and greattit.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 13, 2017)

Swedish Nuthatch, adult.


----------



## Corydoras (Jun 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Corydoras.



Thanks for your positive comment.


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 13, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> When your last shot was late in the evening, and you forgot to change the settings before pressing the shutter....


Very artistic way to shoot a pheasant, Don!


----------



## DominoDude (Jun 13, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Swedish Nuthatch, adult.



Good ones, AlanF! It must be because their Swedish. 
I hope you got a chance to get some rare species too, something that you don't normally find at "home".


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2017)

Very nice series, Alan. I especially like the Nuthatch. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jun 13, 2017)

Black-billed magpies. I was walking by a clump of bushes this morning and several of these creatures were nesting in it, so it was easy to get relatively close shots of them. I usually can't get anywhere near them.


----------



## dpc (Jun 13, 2017)

1. Black-billed magpie couple
2. Western kingbird


----------



## lion rock (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice shot.
I'm wondering why you have so many variety of birds that you can shoot. I wonder if you entice our birds to go to your location. We don't have so many species like you.
-r



dpc said:


> 1. Black-billed magpie couple
> 2. Western kingbird


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2017)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks Click and DD. I must admit I am happy to shoot anything, new in Sweden or old back on the UK.


----------



## clbayley (Jun 14, 2017)

Coot babies!


----------



## dpc (Jun 14, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Wow, less than 48hrs and too many great shots to mention each individually, 'group good job people'. 
Seriously, this is a *'nice shot'* for every picture since my last post. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Coot babies!



Nice shot, clbayley.


----------



## rafaphotofox (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello everyone, this is my first post on Canon Rumours

1) The first shot belongs to a bird in Cahuita National Park, Costa Rica. Unfortunately I don´t know its name. It was taken with a Canon 300 2.8
2) The second one is the profile portrait of a green macaw, taken with a Canon 100-400 ii
3) The third one is a Shiny Honeycreeper, lens used was the 300 2.8.

Cheers, more photos and contributions in the near future!


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2017)

Very nice series, rafaphotofox.

...and Welcome to CR


----------



## dpc (Jun 14, 2017)

rafaphotofox said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post on Canon Rumours
> 
> 1) The first shot belongs to a bird in Cahuita National Park, Costa Rica. Unfortunately I don´t know its name. It was taken with a Canon 300 2.8
> 2) The second one is the profile portrait of a green macaw, taken with a Canon 100-400 ii
> ...




Very nice!


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2017)

Canada Geese in the morning fog


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Nice. Very dramatic shot with the fog.

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Canada Geese in the morning fog


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi rafaphotofox. 
Nice series of shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rafaphotofox said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post on Canon Rumours
> 
> 1) The first shot belongs to a bird in Cahuita National Park, Costa Rica. Unfortunately I don´t know its name. It was taken with a Canon 300 2.8
> 2) The second one is the profile portrait of a green macaw, taken with a Canon 100-400 ii
> ...


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Thanks for your comment. I appreciate your kind words.

Cheers


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 14, 2017)

Click said:


> Canada Geese in the morning fog



Beautiful, Click


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## clbayley (Jun 15, 2017)

Another buggy breakfast...


----------



## candyman (Jun 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Canada Geese in the morning fog




Lovely shot Click, well done


----------



## candyman (Jun 15, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Another buggy breakfast...


Excellent catch. Very nice captured


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi clbayley. 
Very nice shot, hard working bird busy feeding little ones. 

Cheers, Graham. 



clbayley said:


> Another buggy breakfast...


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2017)

candyman said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Canada Geese in the morning fog
> ...



Thanks, candyman.


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Another buggy breakfast...



I really like this shot. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Canada Geese in the morning fog


Nice picture Click!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Canada Geese in the morning fog



Nice one Click!


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2017)

@ jprusa and Alan

Thank you very much for your kind words, guys.


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2017)

Great Blue Heron






Canon EOS-1D X
EF500mm f/4L IS II USM
f/4.0 1/1000 ISO 800


----------



## lion rock (Jun 16, 2017)

Excellent.
-r



Click said:


> Great Blue Heron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks lion rock. 

I took this picture while kayaking on a river near where I live.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm sure there are much to shoot there. Keep shooting.
-r



Click said:


> Thanks lion rock.
> 
> I took this picture while kayaking on a river near where I live.


----------



## ISO64 (Jun 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great angle, so close to water level! Aren't you afraid that your rig will end submerged if the kayak hits something?

Stay dry!

ISO64


----------



## jprusa (Jun 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron
> Very Nice Click!!
> 
> Canon EOS-1D X
> ...


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2017)

ISO64 said:


> Great angle, so close to water level! Aren't you afraid that your rig will end submerged if the kayak hits something?
> 
> Stay dry!
> 
> ISO64



Thanks ISO. 

I've been kayaking for more than 20 years with my gear. I don't take my gear with me when the conditions are rough. Anyway, when the conditions are rough, you have no time for pictures. For the rest, a kayak is very stable.

Cheers


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2017)

jprusa said:


> Great Blue Heron
> Very Nice Click!!



Thanks for your kind words, jprusa.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 17, 2017)

That's a _striking_ image, Click!


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2017)

Keith_Reeder said:


> That's a _striking_ image, Click!



Thank you very much, Keith. 

Not too much reference on this one to make sure that it's level. I hope it looks OK.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 17, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron
> 
> Canon EOS-1D X
> EF500mm f/4L IS II USM
> f/4.0 1/1000 ISO 800



Cool shot Click! I continue to think being on or near the same level as the bird yields some of the best images.


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2017)

ERHP, thanks for your comment. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 17, 2017)

I am still following the juvenile Peregrines from the La Jolla brood, though this week they seem to begun to part ways to some extent. Probably the most unreal shot I got was the evening one landed on rock covered spur with a ground dove delivered from dad and proceeded to eat, not really caring there we were that close. Having the 600, I was struggling to get back far enough to get the entire bird in frame in a usable sense, and eventually backed far enough into a mazanita bush(uncomfortable) only the soles of my boots and one tripod leg stuck out. And then, GESUNDHEIT! Snot what I intended 




1DX MK II 600f/4L II 1/200 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2017)

I really like this picture. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 17, 2017)

ERHP,
Just simply splendid. Not much can be done to do better.
Do have question about the rays coming from the eyes, what are they? Hope these are not evil eyes 8) : ;D ;D.
-r



ERHP said:


> I am still following the juvenile Peregrines from the La Jolla brood, though this week they seem to begun to part ways to some extent. Probably the most unreal shot I got was the evening one landed on rock covered spur with a ground dove delivered from dad and proceeded to eat, not really caring there we were that close. Having the 600, I was struggling to get back far enough to get the entire bird in frame in a usable sense, and eventually backed far enough into a mazanita bush(uncomfortable) only the soles of my boots and one tripod leg stuck out. And then, GESUNDHEIT! Snot what I intended
> 
> 1DX MK II 600f/4L II 1/200 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## ERHP (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks Click and lion rock! Somehow I managed to catch it sneezing and that is the spray from the nostrils being hit by the light from the sun. Probably not what you want to use for salad dressing


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2017)

ERHP said:


> Probably not what you want to use for salad dressing



;D


----------



## lion rock (Jun 17, 2017)

So, there is truth to covering your mouth! Mom, you're right : :-*.
-r




ERHP said:


> Thanks Click and lion rock! Somehow I managed to catch it sneezing and that is the spray from the nostrils being hit by the light from the sun. Probably not what you want to use for salad dressing


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2017)

Eeewwwww! ;D

Despite the description, nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ERHP said:


> Thanks Click and lion rock! Somehow I managed to catch it sneezing and that is the spray from the nostrils being hit by the light from the sun. Probably not what you want to use for salad dressing


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Ok, now I understand why you mostly stick to commenting on other people's photo's and not posting many of your own, you don't want to steal all the limelight!
I guess what I'm trying to say is another really nice shot Click. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Great Blue Heron
> 
> 
> Canon EOS-1D X
> ...


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi Graham

Thank you very much. I really appreciate your kind words 

Cheers


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 18, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron



Looks a bit blue to me 

Nice shot!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 18, 2017)

The great northern diver.....

7D2 and Tamron 150-600.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2017)

Very nice shot, Don. I love this bird. 




Don Haines said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Great Blue Heron
> ...



Thanks, Don.


----------



## rpt (Jun 18, 2017)

Click, ERHP, Don, lovely shots.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 18, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Do have question about the rays coming from the eyes, what are they? Hope these are not evil eyes 8) : ;D ;D.



That's the bird sneezing - hence the "Gesundheit".

ERHP, an utterly wonderful image, both on a technical level and in terms of capturing a moment.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi Don. 
Lovely portrait, they always look so low profile in the water compared to things like swans and geese. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> The great northern diver.....
> 
> 7D2 and Tamron 150-600.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2017)

rpt said:


> Click, ERHP, Don, lovely shots.



Thanks, rpt.


----------



## LSeries (Jun 18, 2017)

A Common Merganser and chicks in Finland (7D Mark II, Sigma 150-600 S):




Common Merganser And Chicks by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2017)

LSeries said:


> A Common Merganser and chicks in Finland (7D Mark II, Sigma 150-600 S):



Beautiful picture, LSeries.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 18, 2017)

LSeries said:


> A Common Merganser and chicks in Finland (7D Mark II, Sigma 150-600 S):



Very nice......


----------



## LSeries (Jun 18, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> LSeries said:
> 
> 
> > A Common Merganser and chicks in Finland (7D Mark II, Sigma 150-600 S):
> ...



Thanks Click and Don!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi Jussi. 
Very nice shot, guess which one is the thinker! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



LSeries said:


> A Common Merganser and chicks in Finland (7D Mark II, Sigma 150-600 S):


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 18, 2017)

LSeries said:


> A Common Merganser and chicks in Finland (7D Mark II, Sigma 150-600 S):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it!! What a great family moment.


----------



## clbayley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Father's to all the Dad's keeping an eye on their home's out there!


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice shot, clbayley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 19, 2017)

Click and ERHP, really nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks, Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2017)

Another Great Blue Heron


----------



## lion rock (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks like dangerous hunting. Like.
-r



Click said:


> Another Great Blue Heron


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks, lion rock.


----------



## clbayley (Jun 20, 2017)

Click - your shots are amazing. Thanks for posting and inspiring me to improve!

Today I tried using Photoshop's Shake Reduction filter in a Smart Object as a Soft Light Overlay...anyone else use a method similar to this for sharpening?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 20, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Click - your shots are amazing. Thanks for posting and inspiring me to improve!
> 
> Today I tried using Photoshop's Shake Reduction filter in a Smart Object as a Soft Light Overlay...anyone else use a method similar to this for sharpening?



V nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Click - your shots are amazing. Thanks for posting and inspiring me to improve!



Thank you for your kind words. Your pictures are very nice. Keep shooting.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Click - your shots are amazing. Thanks for posting and inspiring me to improve!
> 
> Today I tried using Photoshop's Shake Reduction filter in a Smart Object as a Soft Light Overlay...anyone else use a method similar to this for sharpening?




Nice shot of a beautiful bird. I love pelicans. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2017)

LSeries said:


> A Common Merganser and chicks in Finland (7D Mark II, Sigma 150-600 S):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A beautiful shot! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2017)

Click said:


> Canada Geese in the morning fog




Beautiful shot, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2017)

Pelicans, Saturday afternoon, central Alberta...


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2017)

dpc said:


> Beautiful shot, Click! 8)



Thank you, dpc. 





dpc said:


> Pelicans, Saturday afternoon, central Alberta...



Very nice B&W pictures. I especially like the 2nd one.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shot, Click! 8)
> ...




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi clbayley. 
Beautiful shot, nice home he is looking over. 

Cheers, Graham. 



clbayley said:


> Happy Father's to all the Dad's keeping an eye on their home's out there!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Another great shot too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Another Great Blue Heron


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Thank you!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi clbayley. 
Very nice photo, nice light, framing and all that, but I'm not sure about the subject, not a bird I've ever thought of as anything other than a wonder of nature, (as in I wonder why) or a setup line in a joke from Blackadder, Sometimes I feel like a pelican - whichever way I turn I still have an enormous bill in front of me.

Cheers, Graham. 



clbayley said:


> Click - your shots are amazing. Thanks for posting and inspiring me to improve!
> 
> Today I tried using Photoshop's Shake Reduction filter in a Smart Object as a Soft Light Overlay...anyone else use a method similar to this for sharpening?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shots they work well converted to b&w, I prefer the second shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Pelicans, Saturday afternoon, central Alberta...


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice shots they work well converted to b&w, I prefer the second shot.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...





Thanks! 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 21, 2017)

Just south of me at Miquelon lake, Alberta, this last weekend. A very large pot hole that attracts lots of birds but with no river feed it's slowly drying up - they say in a few decades it'll be gone, sadly.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Jack. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 21, 2017)

cracking pictures there, Jack. Good to see you are finally getting out with the camera!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 21, 2017)

Well done Jack!
Very nice.
-r



Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Jack. I especially like the first one.


----------



## hbr (Jun 21, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, Jack.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Excellent series of shots, each has its merits, but my favourite is the Swallow, the movement is the story in this shot. 
Perhaps you should suggest to your local fire dept that they take a water bowser or two there and practice their hose work. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Just south of me at Miquelon lake, Alberta, this last weekend. A very large pot hole that attracts lots of birds but with no river feed it's slowly drying up - they say in a few decades it'll be gone, sadly.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks guys! Anyone guess what these might be? Another case of no parents, fumbling there way through the bush to avoid me, just 4; so funny.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2017)

Baby geese?


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2017)

Eastern kingbird: I shot in the neighbourhood of 25-30 pictures of this fellow this morning with my 7DMII + 150-600mm Sigma C. I was able to get fairly close and he was certainly cooperative. It was blowing a minor gale, however, which made it difficult to hold the camera and lens steady, so I didn't get as many decent shots as I should have.


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 22, 2017)

Your daily dose of cuteness....

I drifted past these...... I stayed real still in the canoe so I wouldn't scare them.... they stayed real still so I wouldn't see them.....


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Your daily dose of cuteness....
> 
> I drifted past these...... I stayed real still in the canoe so I wouldn't scare them.... they stayed real still so I wouldn't see them.....




Very nice.  I especially like the first one.


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Your daily dose of cuteness....
> 
> I drifted past these...... I stayed real still in the canoe so I wouldn't scare them.... they stayed real still so I wouldn't see them.....




Nice pictures! I really like the second one.


----------



## hbr (Jun 22, 2017)

Click said:


> Baby geese?



Yeah, that is what I think they are too.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 22, 2017)

hbr said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Baby geese?
> ...



Now that it's been stated I wonder why it didn't occur to me, except that there have been no geese around as far as I've detected in my extended yard. Generally, there are geese around here so I'll go with that. Thanks.

Now, I seldom am around gulls so am wondering if this is a Herring gull. I am now trying to get more BIF opportunities to practice tracking. Not too pleased with this. More so with the Ring-billed (think that's correct??).

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 22, 2017)

V nice DPC, and Don, don't you just love the concern in mama's eyes. Ducklings are sweet.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Jun 22, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Your daily dose of cuteness....
> 
> I drifted past these...... I stayed real still in the canoe so I wouldn't scare them.... they stayed real still so I wouldn't see them.....


Looks like you are not the only one who commandeered a vessel


----------



## hbr (Jun 22, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> hbr said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Yes, Jack they are Ring Billed gulls. We get a lot of them here that over-winter but they are all gone now. BTW I love the pictures, not only the composition but also the colors. Very nice!

Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks Brian. From childhood I've loved nature and especially birds. Used to collect cards for the book from some tea company about 60 years ago. What I love about photography is that it allows me to carefully examine everything that I thought I saw when the shutter was pressed.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 22, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys! Anyone guess what these might be? Another case of no parents, fumbling there way through the bush to avoid me, just 4; so funny.
> 
> Jack


Look like geese to me, and likely Canada geese but I don't know how similar chicks of different geese are.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Goslings, cute little fellows that grow in to ferocious gaurd birds, at least the domesticated breeds do. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys! Anyone guess what these might be? Another case of no parents, fumbling there way through the bush to avoid me, just 4; so funny.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shots, especially considering the gale, it definitely adds to the difficulties associated with long lenses. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Eastern kingbird: I shot in the neighbourhood of 25-30 pictures of this fellow this morning with my 7DMII + 150-600mm Sigma C. I was able to get fairly close and he was certainly cooperative. It was blowing a minor gale, however, which made it difficult to hold the camera and lens steady, so I didn't get as many decent shots as I should have.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Don. 
Very cute, I love the fact that both mums are giving you near identical looks despite their different situations, a real evaluation, threat or not? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> Your daily dose of cuteness....
> 
> I drifted past these...... I stayed real still in the canoe so I wouldn't scare them.... they stayed real still so I wouldn't see them.....


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Nice shots, I really like the second shot, with the exception of the crop (I think it is cropped from the exif?) being too close on the wing tip feathers in my opinion. Of course where there is one gull there are probably others and the crop may have been forced on you! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Now, I seldom am around gulls so am wondering if this is a Herring gull. I am now trying to get more BIF opportunities to practice tracking. Not too pleased with this. More so with the Ring-billed (think that's correct??).
> 
> Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shots, dpc.




Thanks.


----------



## Claudelec (Jun 22, 2017)

I got opportunity with these new born "FOULQUE MACROULE" (in french), Fulica atra , Coot,
EOS 70D EF 100-400IS II at 400mm, 1/1000 f/6.3 iso 1600 , Cropped for size reason.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 22, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> Nice shots, I really like the second shot, with the exception of the crop (I think it is cropped from the exif?) being too close on the wing tip feathers in my opinion. Of course where there is one gull there are probably others and the crop may have been forced on you!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks Graham. The first is not captured with enough space but the second can be loosened a little. It's a common failing of mine to go too tight. I've done very little BIF with my 6D and now am practicing with the 1DX2 so my "focus" was more on just getting shots, period. Can't seem to keep more than one thing in my head at a time! 

Jack


----------



## JumboShrimp (Jun 22, 2017)

*GHO Portrait*

Great horned owl in cottonwood tree. Suburban park, Denver, CO.
Shot with a Lumix FZ300. Post in Elements 14.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Claudelec. 
Great capture but man that is a face only a mother could love! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Claudelec said:


> I got opportunity with these new born "FOULQUE MACROULE" (in french), Fulica atra , Coot,
> EOS 70D EF 100-400IS II at 400mm, 1/1000 f/6.3 iso 1600 , Cropped for size reason.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Yea I hear you with concentrating on one thing and missing another detail, I thought the second shot was ok for framing, etc, I just prefer the shape of the bird in the first shot, not forgetting the subjective nature of photography which makes my opinion worth about tuppence! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jack.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: GHO Portrait*

Hi JumboShrimp. 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



JumboShrimp said:


> Great horned owl in cottonwood tree. Suburban park, Denver, CO.
> Shot with a Lumix FZ300. Post in Elements 14.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 23, 2017)

Graham, one thing I strive to adhere to and that is to never take offense at constructive criticism or advice. There is no better way to improve than to practice keeping in mind what others say. And not just the "experts". People who get their bristles up are losing out, assuming being their best is their goal. 

Here is another shot or two from the weekend.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: GHO Portrait*



JumboShrimp said:


> Great horned owl in cottonwood tree. Suburban park, Denver, CO.
> Shot with a Lumix FZ300. Post in Elements 14.



Very nice shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
I'm with you on that, and pleased to say you are one of the people on here I feel slightly more comfortable with offering comment on a shot. 
I never feel truly comfortable making even slightly negative comments due to my own mediocre ability!  (living in glass houses, throwing stones etc.)
Two more nice shots, I like the blackbird shot, lots of action including ruffling the surface of the water by the look of it. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Graham, one thing I strive to adhere to and that is to never take offense at constructive criticism or advice. There is no better way to improve than to practice keeping in mind what others say. And not just the "experts". People who get their bristles up are losing out, assuming being their best is their goal.
> 
> Here is another shot or two from the weekend.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2017)

Looking for breakfast


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Nice shot, I like the silvery effect in the ripples. 

Cheers, Graham. 




Click said:


> Looking for breakfast


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Thank you for your kind words. 

Your kindness is always appreciated.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 23, 2017)

Looking good. 
Like the muted colors. Makes it moody. Dangerous, too.
-r



Click said:


> Looking for breakfast


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for the comments, lion rock.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Thanks for the comments, lion rock.



V nice, keep posting photos.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks, Jack.


----------



## hbr (Jun 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Looking for breakfast



Love it, Click.


----------



## hbr (Jun 23, 2017)

Claudelec said:


> I got opportunity with these new born "FOULQUE MACROULE" (in french), Fulica atra , Coot,
> EOS 70D EF 100-400IS II at 400mm, 1/1000 f/6.3 iso 1600 , Cropped for size reason.



Fabulous shot, Claudelec. Where I live there are many Coots that overwinter but they don't mate here.

Brian


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2017)

hbr said:


> Love it, Click.




Thank you, hbr.


----------



## dcm (Jun 24, 2017)

Say's Phoebe


----------



## dcm (Jun 24, 2017)

Western Meadowlark


----------



## Claudelec (Jun 24, 2017)

hbr said:


> Claudelec said:
> 
> 
> > I got opportunity with these new born "FOULQUE MACROULE" (in french), Fulica atra , Coot,
> ...


Thanks for your comments; 
I'm living in FRANCE, Area north of Paris and these birds are very common on our waters. Shot is taken very near the nest, that i have seen some days before with the parents on the eggs...


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice series, dcm.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi dcm. 
Lovely shots, I really like the first and last shots of the Meadowlark, for the second shot it chose a rather unsavoury perch.  It is however a very good shot. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## spandau (Jun 24, 2017)

California Blu Jay perched on limb.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 25, 2017)

spandau said:


> California Blu Jay perched on limb.



V nice. Interesting how the color differs from ours.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2017)

spandau said:


> California Blu Jay perched on limb.



Nice shot. Well done, spandau.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi Spandau. 
Very nice, definitely keeping an eye on you though, were you inching closer, shooting then inching closer, this is the look I generally get when I do that. 

Cheers, Graham. 



spandau said:


> California Blu Jay perched on limb.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 25, 2017)

Just shot him. Stayed at the feeder for a very long time, enough to get the shooting tool and aim/shoot! Cute creature and chirps while pecking for seeds.
7DII/100-400II at 400mm. No cropping, about 16 ft away.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2017)

Female red-winged blackbird...


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2017)

Lion rock and dpc,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 25, 2017)

Thank you, Click.
-r



Click said:


> Lion rock and dpc,
> 
> Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2017)

Click said:


> Lion rock and dpc,
> 
> Very nice shots, guys.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 25, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Thank you, Click.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Riley, you lucky guy. I only saw my first real life Cardinal two weeks ago in Montreal but no lens to capture it.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks very much Jack.
There were lots of cardinals about 4 houses up my road for as long as I live here (17 years). And they never seemed to come to where we are, until 3 summers ago. It seems like they're visiting us more often now. I wonder why, I've not changed my seed habit or deck arrangements. I can only surmise that the weather changes to allow a bit of environment they like.
This little guy stayed for more than 5 minutes at the feeder, making enough time for me to look at it, then get my camera (from another room), turn on, zoom out, etc, and shoot it. Surprised that it was so patient, since they're nervous birds. Even after it left the feeder, I can still hear its chirp, so it must be nearby.
I like these little guys. Favorite is the nondescript carolina wren with their beautiful songs and upturn tails when they sing. Sad that it's not easy to shoot them; they're even more nervous and they're normally on the ground, not a good position to shoot them.
-r


Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Click.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 25, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Thanks very much Jack.
> There were lots of cardinals about 4 houses up my road for as long as I live here (17 years). And they never seemed to come to where we are, until 3 summers ago. It seems like they're visiting us more often now. I wonder why, I've not changed my seed habit or deck arrangements. I can only surmise that the weather changes to allow a bit of environment they like.
> This little guy stayed for more than 5 minutes at the feeder, making enough time for me to look at it, then get my camera (from another room), turn on, zoom out, etc, and shoot it. Surprised that it was so patient, since they're nervous birds. Even after it left the feeder, I can still hear its chirp, so it must be nearby.
> I like these little guys. Favorite is the nondescript carolina wren with their beautiful songs and upturn tails when they sing. Sad that it's not easy to shoot them; they're even more nervous and they're normally on the ground, not a good position to shoot them.
> ...



Riley, I have a feeder and birds come but sometimes I just scatter seeds on a stump or around it in a location where I can be somewhat hidden and it makes for better photographic possibilities. The down side is that it's not in front of a kitchen window where viewing is more likely.

My lower level bedroom window looks out to a stump (not posted here). I cut a sheet of plexiglass replacing my screen, cut a lens hole in it, and sprayed it lightly with paint so I'm not visible. I was shooting out of that hole on some of my winter posted pics. Unfortunately, shooting south gave a lot of back-lighting depending on the time of day. 

From long ago, I posted this shot, I think. The contraption was too much work but it has done the job when I put it to use. If I was redoing it I'd take an old chair base and simply use the 3/4" screw (1"??) - drill 3/4 hole in bottom of stump and drop the stump over the screw.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jun 25, 2017)

Jack,
You've a great setup for birding/photography. Great for attracting the feathered friends in a natural looking environment. Great for shooting them, too, without having a man-made look. Perhaps a large hole in the center of the trunk to put seeds inside and a side opening near the bottom of the central hole so birds can collect seeds from and the photo won't show a feeder.
I do remember you have a similar contraption you put near a hide you have for shooting the great pileated.
Anyhow, you have good setup. How often do you replace the small trees/limbs?

I can't do too much for convenience of a shoot. My deck is over 25 feet of the ground, the trees are mere feet from the railings. Can't climb from ground and can't climb over from the deck. Just have to rely on feeders hanging off the side of the railings to attract birds. So shots include the feeder. If I'm lucky, I can sometimes crop the feeder out. Just pure dumb luck to catch them hop away the feeder.

Look forward to more of your shots.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, I have a feeder and birds come but sometimes I just scatter seeds on a stump or around it in a location where I can be somewhat hidden and it makes for better photographic possibilities. The down side is that it's not in front of a kitchen window where viewing is more likely.
> 
> My lower level bedroom window looks out to a stump (not posted here). I cut a sheet of plexiglass replacing my screen, cut a lens hole in it, and sprayed it lightly with paint so I'm not visible. I was shooting out of that hole on some of my winter posted pics. Unfortunately, shooting south gave a lot of back-lighting depending on the time of day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 25, 2017)

Wish I were closer Riley, I'm sure we could come up with some idea that would work. No matter, it's seeing and enjoying that counts.

Anyone wanting to bounce ideas off me regarding such activities, I'm available, just PM.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jun 25, 2017)

Sure sounds nice!
Maybe a visit in the near future.
riley



Jack Douglas said:


> Wish I were closer Riley, I'm sure we could come up with some idea that would work. No matter, it's seeing and enjoying that counts.
> 
> Anyone wanting to bounce ideas off me regarding such activities, I'm available, just PM.
> 
> Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi guys
I've been out of action because carrying my 400mm DOII/5D on a BlackRapid has caused painful hip problems. I reckoned that a double-holster to spread the weight over both shoulders might solve the problem (after some rest from carrying). Not wishing to spend £150 for a double BlackRapid I paid £6.49 for a Chinese knock off, which I tested with two 14lb weights. Problem solved and I am back in business!

By mistake, I took out yesterday the 400mm + 1.4xTC attached to the 5DIV instead of the 5DSR - I usually use with a 2xTC on the IV. But, I really liked it and will use this combo for a while. It's very responsive, very consistent focus and sharp. Here is a juvenile robin very close up, which probably would have given Moire with the 5DSR and some shots of a great crested grebe quite far away catching a giant crayfish, where I used higher speeds than with 800mm.

I couldn't resist posting this banded demoiselle - the minimum focus is 3.3m with the lens, not exactly macro, but it is so sharp it works.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 25, 2017)

AlanF,
Beautiful shots!
The damselfly shot is fantastic.
Glad you've found a strap that works for you.
Welcome back to health.
-r


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2017)

Beautiful series, Alan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Riley. 
It is so nice when the birds cooperate to some extent by waiting until we are ready. 

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> Just shot him. Stayed at the feeder for a very long time, enough to get the shooting tool and aim/shoot! Cute creature and chirps while pecking for seeds.
> 7DII/100-400II at 400mm. No cropping, about 16 ft away.
> -r


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 26, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I couldn't resist posting this banded demoiselle - the minimum focus is 3.3m with the lens, not exactly macro, but it is so sharp it works.



Outstanding photos, as always. Did you use a tripod for the damselfly? I can never get them in such sharp focus.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 26, 2017)

Great White Egret on a gray day. Today was a very gray day.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks Graham.
Unusual behavior on his part. I don't complain, though. Just happy that it gave me an opportunity.
-r



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Riley.
> It is so nice when the birds cooperate to some extent by waiting until we are ready.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Female red-winged blackbird...


----------



## lion rock (Jun 26, 2017)

Grey, but nice background to bring out the white.
-r



kodakrome said:


> Great White Egret on a gray day. Today was a very gray day.


----------



## itsab1989 (Jun 26, 2017)

Just a small bird in the zoo, nothing special. But I was really impressed when I zoomed in and saw all the detail in its feathers 

Shot taken with the 5D IV and the 70-200 2.8 IS II


----------



## dcm (Jun 26, 2017)

Great Blue Heron. Surveying my pond from neighbor's chimney looking for a meal. Regularly see them on my roof or gutters overlooking the pond. Caught one in the pond a few years back. Unfortunately overcast so light wasn't that great.


----------



## clbayley (Jun 26, 2017)

I got up early for a canoe ride and had fun watching gulls and turns plucking bugs off the water. I think this one was my best story...


----------



## lion rock (Jun 26, 2017)

Certainly are on both fronts: story and shot.
-r



clbayley said:


> I got up early for a canoe ride and had fun watching gulls and turns plucking bugs off the water. I think this one was my best story...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 26, 2017)

dcm said:


> Great Blue Heron. Surveying my pond from neighbor's chimney looking for a meal. Regularly see them on my roof or gutters overlooking the pond. Caught one in the pond a few years back. Unfortunately overcast so light wasn't that great.



Cute!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 26, 2017)

clbayley said:


> I got up early for a canoe ride and had fun watching gulls and turns plucking bugs off the water. I think this one was my best story...



V nice.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 26, 2017)

itsab1989 said:


> Just a small bird in the zoo, nothing special. But I was really impressed when I zoomed in and saw all the detail in its feathers
> 
> Shot taken with the 5D IV and the 70-200 2.8 IS II



Yes, beautiful little bird with great detail.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 26, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Great White Egret on a gray day. Today was a very gray day.



Lovely!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 26, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Hi guys
> I've been out of action because carrying my 400mm DOII/5D on a BlackRapid has caused painful hip problems. I reckoned that a double-holster to spread the weight over both shoulders might solve the problem (after some rest from carrying). Not wishing to spend £150 for a double BlackRapid I paid £6.49 for a Chinese knock off, which I tested with two 14lb weights. Problem solved and I am back in business!
> 
> By mistake, I took out yesterday the 400mm + 1.4xTC attached to the 5DIV instead of the 5DSR - I usually use with a 2xTC on the IV. But, I really liked it and will use this combo for a while. It's very responsive, very consistent focus and sharp. Here is a juvenile robin very close up, which probably would have given Moire with the 5DSR and some shots of a great crested grebe quite far away catching a giant crayfish, where I used higher speeds than with 800mm.
> ...



Great shots Alan. I'll pass my mother's advice to me to you: Don't get old!

Perhaps of no value now but here is my comment on the weight issue. I have back issues that are pretty bad and a chronic whiplash neck injury and I may end up doing something like you have. 

However, for now a great help is the replacement foot, a Jobu, that is considerably longer and I use it as a convenient handle to take weight off my right shoulder, off and on, as I hike, sometimes even hoisting the 400 and 1DX2 over my shoulder by that foot (strap is diagonally located over my right shoulder, under my left arm and fairly short). 

When I jump over puddles or whatever, the camera/lens is being held off my body by the foot (right hand). Often as I walk the foot is the means by which I cradle the camera into the crook of my right arm. Also I grab the pair with my right hand using the foot when I pick it up initially. I wouldn't be without that "handle".

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 26, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Great White Egret on a gray day. Today was a very gray day.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks lion rock, click, Orangutan and Jaçk.

I didn’t use a tripod for the banded demoiselle (I never use tripods for field studies). The shutter speed was 1/640s, which is OK for the short distance with IS on for a static subject, and I spend a huge time fine tuning AFMA for my lenses – the depth of field at that distance for 560mm/f5.6 is ~±5mm.

Jack, I save my knees by not jumping!


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 26, 2017)

Juvenile night heron trying to grab some food. Had to use ISO 3200 because of early morning low light.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 26, 2017)

Nice, well done.
-r



kodakrome said:


> Juvenile night heron trying to grab some food. Had to use ISO 3200 because of early morning low light.


----------



## gh4photos (Jun 26, 2017)

female purple finch


----------



## gh4photos (Jun 26, 2017)

Allen's hummingbird


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Juvenile night heron trying to grab some food. Had to use ISO 3200 because of early morning low light.



Very nice shot, kodakrome.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2017)

gh4photos said:


> female purple finch





gh4photos said:


> Allen's hummingbird



Beautiful pictures. Well done, gh4photos.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2017)

clbayley said:


> I got up early for a canoe ride and had fun watching gulls and turns plucking bugs off the water. I think this one was my best story...




Very nice shot. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 26, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Nice, well done.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 26, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Juvenile night heron trying to grab some food. Had to use ISO 3200 because of early morning low light.



V Nice even at 3200. Question, is that a 400 DO II? I seem to be getting the same look to the distant OOF water (bokeh) and wondered about that. Perhaps I'm just forgetting what my 300 2.8 II was doing when it was my mainstay.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 26, 2017)

@Gh4 - very nice.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 26, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Juvenile night heron trying to grab some food. Had to use ISO 3200 because of early morning low light.
> ...


Thank you, Click


----------



## tron (Jun 26, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Hi guys
> I've been out of action because carrying my 400mm DOII/5D on a BlackRapid has caused painful hip problems. I reckoned that a double-holster to spread the weight over both shoulders might solve the problem (after some rest from carrying). Not wishing to spend £150 for a double BlackRapid I paid £6.49 for a Chinese knock off, which I tested with two 14lb weights. Problem solved and I am back in business!
> 
> By mistake, I took out yesterday the 400mm + 1.4xTC attached to the 5DIV instead of the 5DSR - I usually use with a 2xTC on the IV. But, I really liked it and will use this combo for a while. It's very responsive, very consistent focus and sharp. Here is a juvenile robin very close up, which probably would have given Moire with the 5DSR and some shots of a great crested grebe quite far away catching a giant crayfish, where I used higher speeds than with 800mm.
> ...


Excellent shots as always Alan. Although slightly off-topic I would like to take the opportunity to thank you for your comments on various camera/lenses combinations. For example I finally got the 5DsR and yes - I saw what you meant - there are cases where its IQ is better than 7D2 (noisewise) which saves me from using 2-step denoising. I haven't been able to fine tune it with the teleconverters yet - but eventually I have to, at least with 1.4XIII - but it works fine with either 400DOII and 500II...


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 26, 2017)

Grebe washing. I wish I'd been braver and gone for another half stop of ISO to get a faster shutter speed.

Canon 7d2 with 400DOii and 2x extender mkiii
1/800 f8.0 ISO3200


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Grebe washing. I wish I'd been braver and gone for another half stop of ISO to get a faster shutter speed.
> 
> Canon 7d2 with 400DOii and 2x extender mkiii
> 1/800 f8.0 ISO3200



Mike it's nice but what might it have been? Here's mine with 1/1250 sec F8 ISO 2k 400DO II X2 1DX2 I was wishing he'd turn relative to the sun or that I could move but I couldn't.  I've killed highlights and boosted shadows pretty significantly. About 1/5 frame crop.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Grebe washing. I wish I'd been braver and gone for another half stop of ISO to get a faster shutter speed.
> 
> Canon 7d2 with 400DOii and 2x extender mkiii
> 1/800 f8.0 ISO3200




I like it the way it is. Well done, Mike.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Grebe washing. I wish I'd been braver and gone for another half stop of ISO to get a faster shutter speed.
> ...



I also think that the motion is pleasingly evident and that possibly it gives it more character. That head was really twisting! I guess it comes down to personal preference. Too bad we can't just release a finger and the shutter switches to a predefined alternate setting.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mike it's nice but what might it have been? Here's mine with 1/1250 sec F8 ISO 2k 400DO II X2 1DX2 I was wishing he'd turn relative to the sun or that I could move but I couldn't.  I've killed highlights and boosted shadows pretty significantly. About 1/5 frame crop.
> 
> Jack



That's a very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## tron (Jun 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...


+1 about motion. Oh I do love seeing grebes 

I do not know If I understood correctly what you mentioned about alternate shutter setting (by the way English is not my native language) but shutter can change instantly by using custom controls. I have assigned 1/2500 and some other settings (like AI Servo) to the * button for example (this works on 5DsR, 7DII and 5D4)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2017)

tron said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



Tron, Not one of my better migraine days but my present recollection is that the AF changes that I have programmed to AF-On and * do not change my shutter speed. At the moment I have shutter focus (fully auto from starting spot) that gets overridden by AF-ON (spot expansion, servo) or * (one shot) but there is no shutter speed change I can have that I'm aware of. I have the multifunction button cycling me through C1,2,3 and I believe that is one way I could but haven't yet achieved this change in shutter speed. In my mind I'd like the shutter speed change to be as fluid as my present shift from full auto to spot expansion just by rocking my thumb and shutter finger off and on. Making any sense?

Thanks click. I was hoping for a much nicer shot but I take what I can get, especially when it's a new subject added to my list. How to handle bright white and deep shadow like I had - not easy in just DPP. I need a sabbatical to study photography! 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks tron. I am sure you will love your 5DSR. I prefer to use the 1.4xTC on the 400mm DO with it rather than the 2xTC. Because of the extra loss of IQ on going to 2xTC, you only get an extra 20% of linear resolution over the 1.4xTC at the very most under ideal conditions and it is often worse under less than ideal conditions because of the greater sensitivity to shake etc combined with the IQ hit. But, in good light with high shutter speeds I will use the 2xTC for static targets. For BIF, the bare lens or with the 1.4x are the best.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 27, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Grebe washing. I wish I'd been braver and gone for another half stop of ISO to get a faster shutter speed.
> 
> Canon 7d2 with 400DOii and 2x extender mkiii
> 1/800 f8.0 ISO3200



Mike
Last weekend when I "made the mistake" of using only the 1.4xTC instead of the 2xTC with the 400mm DO II on the 5DIV, it worked out for the best as I took this one at 1/3200s of a great crested grebe shaking the crayfish to death - you can see a part of a claw on the left. As in my response to tron, I am going to to use the 1.4x more for a while instead of the 2x as there are some advantages.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 27, 2017)

I have often thought about 1.4x vs 2x but in this occasion the grebe was far enough away that I erred on the side of caution. It's the confidence thing, isn't it.

From the way you have spoken recently about the 5DIV, it sounds as if you will be using it more than the 5DSR. How are the two playing off?


----------



## tron (Jun 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


Jack I was referring to the following:


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 27, 2017)

Tron - I'd forgotten about those settings and is pretty much the same thing you can do regards AF functionality. Maybe set +2 stop exposure on one button and -2 on the other. I have a nasty habit of forgetting I have set Exposure Comp and ruining the next shot!


----------



## tron (Jun 27, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Tron - I'd forgotten about those settings and is pretty much the same thing you can do regards AF functionality. Maybe set +2 stop exposure on one button and -2 on the other. I have a nasty habit of forgetting I have set Exposure Comp and ruining the next shot!


That or you can select not to check the exp comp so as not to change it by pressing the button. You do not have to change everything just the settings that interest you. I used to register exp comp. to +2/3 but after losing shots due to overexposure I unchecked it so as to use the exp comp originally selected in the camera. But this setting helps me alot. In one of the two buttons I select all focus points (and in the other I leave it unchecked). The use of the former button (with all af points selected and a speed of 1/2500 or 1/3200) is to help me catch birds in flight that I see suddenly while i am shooting something else using a single focus point...


----------



## AlanF (Jun 27, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> I have often thought about 1.4x vs 2x but in this occasion the grebe was far enough away that I erred on the side of caution. It's the confidence thing, isn't it.
> 
> From the way you have spoken recently about the 5DIV, it sounds as if you will be using it more than the 5DSR. How are the two playing off?



Both will be used. They are both really great, but have pros and cons. The 5DSR is so sharp with its high resolution and lack of AA that it wins out in the long distance shots. But, for close ups of birds there is the occasional Moire. Its AF is also very good. But, I rarely use it with more than 560mm (400x1.4) because its too demanding on technique. For a while I preferred ever so marginally the 5DIV at 800mm (400x2) which has very similar resolution, and the less dense sensor is less demanding on technique. However, the AF on the 5DIV is just spectacular, fast and precise, with the lens at 560mm makes it really great to use that compensates for the small real loss in resolution, and I am going to use it for a while. It's real luxury to have both bodies. Both get used when I travel with my wife. Here are a couple of shots of waxwings I have probably posted to show how I got some Moire with the 5DSR +560mm, which also occurred to some extent with the 5DIV at 800mm.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 27, 2017)

AlanF,
Super!
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Tron - I'd forgotten about those settings and is pretty much the same thing you can do regards AF functionality. Maybe set +2 stop exposure on one button and -2 on the other. I have a nasty habit of forgetting I have set Exposure Comp and ruining the next shot!



Thanks. That's one I missed entirely. I spent many days digesting the manual and trying stuff and I just got overwhelmed by it all. I did get quite a bit practiced with the camera but otherwise it slips away and is forgotten. I think my brain is failing like Alan's shoulders. Wonder if they make any brain straps. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2017)

lion rock said:


> AlanF,
> Super!
> -r



+1 That's the bird that could become the standard moire test subject - have you ever seen a sharp shot without it?

Jack


----------



## tron (Jun 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Tron - I'd forgotten about those settings and is pretty much the same thing you can do regards AF functionality. Maybe set +2 stop exposure on one button and -2 on the other. I have a nasty habit of forgetting I have set Exposure Comp and ruining the next shot!
> ...


I took the liberty to say about it but to tell the truth I just assumed that since I have it in my 5D4, 5DsR and 7D2 you would have it in your 1DxII. The extract was from the manual of 5D4.


----------



## tron (Jun 27, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > I have often thought about 1.4x vs 2x but in this occasion the grebe was far enough away that I erred on the side of caution. It's the confidence thing, isn't it.
> ...


Fantastic shots. By mentioning Moire you reminded my that unfortunately I got Moire in some of my best shots during my vacation (on bee eaters and glossy ibises). Maybe I shouldn't forget completely about my 7D2 after all. In many cases we have to make a choice but in case of bee eaters especially I was in my car and there were so many bee eaters coming and going that I could have switched cameras and shoot again. Now I learned from my lack of experience and next year ...  

EDIT: This happened when the bee eaters were in the closest distances I got them (at 100% magnification they were almost filling an area of 1920 x 1280).


----------



## clbayley (Jun 27, 2017)

A couple eagle shots from the weekend...


----------



## tron (Jun 27, 2017)

clbayley said:


> A couple eagle shots from the weekend...


Both shots are very nice...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jun 27, 2017)

*Common Sandpiper, UK*

Not _that_ common, this was one of a pair with a Summer breeding territory on the River Coquet in Northumberland (NE England), letting me know that it knows that I know it's there...

(Canon 7D Mk II, 100-400mm Mk II, Sigma 1.4x TC, at 560mm).


----------



## tron (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Common Sandpiper, UK*



Keith_Reeder said:


> Not _that_ common, this was one of a pair with a Summer breeding territory on the River Coquet in Northumberland (NE England), letting me know that it knows that I know it's there...
> 
> (Canon 7D Mk II, 100-400mm Mk II, Sigma 1.4x TC, at 560mm).


Nice! Something strange or not with that bird is I was shown (at took pictures of it of course) one in a place and when I got there my self two months later I found it again (just a few meters away from the previous place). Now I cannot know if it was EXACTLY the same bird but it was quite a coincidence


----------



## AlanF (Jun 27, 2017)

tron said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



Thanks Jack, lion rock and tron.

I love bee eaters, but can never get close enough. Thanks to global warming some have appeared in England!

I have had some great shots with the 7DII and am intending to try it out again. It pairs very well with the 100-400mm II for BIF, and definitely has its place. The recent Canons are all so good.


----------



## dcm (Jun 27, 2017)

Sharp-shinned Hawk that visited my pond earlier this spring.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2017)

clbayley said:


> A couple eagle shots from the weekend...



Beautiful. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Common Sandpiper, UK*



Keith_Reeder said:


> Not _that_ common, this was one of a pair with a Summer breeding territory on the River Coquet in Northumberland (NE England), letting me know that it knows that I know it's there...
> 
> (Canon 7D Mk II, 100-400mm Mk II, Sigma 1.4x TC, at 560mm).



I really like your pictures, Keith. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2017)

dcm said:


> Sharp-shinned Hawk that visited my pond earlier this spring.




Very nice series. 8) Well done, dcm.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 27, 2017)

Great shots.
Like.
-r



dcm said:


> Sharp-shinned Hawk that visited my pond earlier this spring.


----------



## dcm (Jun 27, 2017)

A Wood Duck / Mallard pair that visited the pond during mating season for the second year in a row. I missed them last year while I was at work.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2017)

dcm said:


> A Wood Duck / Mallard pair that visited the pond during mating season for the second year in a row. I missed them last year while I was at work.



Another very nice series. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Wow, you stay away for a day and there are so many great shots they are too numerous to comment on individually, another day passes and it is overwhelming the quantity of great shots that have been posted. 
Well done to all. 

Hi dcm. 
I need to say that the Wood Duck in your first shot caught me out, I thought it was a wooden decoy duck when I first saw it before reading your text. Really nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 28, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Wow, you stay away for a day and there are so many great shots they are too numerous to comment on individually, another day passes and it is overwhelming the quantity of great shots that have been posted.
> Well done to all.
> 
> ...



Me too, I have been impressed with all of them - very nice. And I'm welding and not shooting! 

Jack


----------



## dcm (Jun 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...



Thanks Jack, Graham, Click.

It helps to have a small pond about 30 feet from the back door and 15 feet from the edge of the deck. I can shoot through the open door first, then I slowly approach them on the deck. Sometimes I'll spend 30 minutes sitting on the deck observing from 15-20 feet and taking the occasional photo as they frolic. 

Still working on capturing the transition to flight - tracking is difficult when you are point blank. Dialing it in is tough since I only have a 3-4 week window each year in April/May but the 1DX2 has been a great improvement over the 6D for me.


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 28, 2017)

dcm said:


> Sharp-shinned Hawk that visited my pond earlier this spring.



From the 4th photo, I'm guessing it's a young male Cooper's, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 28, 2017)

dcm said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...



Sounds just like my situation only my pond is about 100' away from my deck and somewhat hidden by trees. *However*, I don't get those species!  6D to 1DX2, yes, yes, it sure helps.

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 28, 2017)

*Black Skimmer closeups.*
From a kayak at 600mm with a Sigma "C"


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 28, 2017)

IslanderMV, v nice. Now that's shallow DOF!

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 28, 2017)

This is from a few years ago, unearthed in one of my periodic trawls. I have always like this as an environmental shot rather than a bird portrait as such. Being in BC, that is not noise but the ever-present rain

7D with 100-400


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> This is from a few years ago, unearthed in one of my periodic trawls. I have always like this as an environmental shot rather than a bird portrait as such. Being in BC, that is not noise but the ever-present rain
> 
> 7D with 100-400



That's a very nice picture, Mike. I really like it.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2017)

Common Loon







I just love the haunting, laughing, yodeling music of a loon singing across a lake.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Juvenile night heron trying to grab some food. Had to use ISO 3200 because of early morning low light.
> ...


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Common Loon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice picture, CLick.
If there is one sound I want to hear again it is the call of the loon. I have only ever heard it once and it is captivating.


----------



## clbayley (Jun 28, 2017)

Awww Click...you beat me to it. 

Excellent picture. I am a bit looney myself!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Common Loon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely shot click. The loon is an interesting bird that I search for when I visit Canada.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you Alan.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Awww Click...you beat me to it.
> 
> Excellent picture. I am a bit looney myself!



LOL ;D

I really like your shot. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Common Loon
> ...



Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Islander. 
Nice shots, that is some beak (or is it a bill?), perfectly designed (evolved) for slicing through the water! 

Cheers, Graham. 



IslanderMV said:


> *Black Skimmer closeups.*
> From a kayak at 600mm with a Sigma "C"


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Mike. 
Nice shot, that looks like one miserable day out with a camera! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> This is from a few years ago, unearthed in one of my periodic trawls. I have always like this as an environmental shot rather than a bird portrait as such. Being in BC, that is not noise but the ever-present rain
> 
> 7D with 100-400


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Nice shot yet again, so nice to see species here that are not seen locally. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Common Loon
> 
> I just love the haunting, laughing, yodeling music of a loon singing across a lake.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Thank you for your comments. 

Cheers


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi clbayley. 
Another nice shot of a loon. 
You don't have to be but I find it helps. :

Cheers, Graham. 



clbayley said:


> Awww Click...you beat me to it.
> 
> Excellent picture. I am a bit looney myself!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 29, 2017)

In laziness, I'll just say great shots guys. Like Graham, I would be very disappointed if this thread disappeared.

Today the American Goldfinches (BTW why do Americans get their name on so many birds!) are visiting. I'm noticing that now birds and young are coming to feed so it's a good time to shoot (excuse to take breaks from the drudgery of work).

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2017)

Very nice shot, Jack.
Done well.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks Riley. There was a Purple finch too but my shots were not great. Maybe tomorrow. I'm welding up frame contraptions for my wife to use in the garden and trying to take a peak every so often. Probably missing many opportunities. Still, it only takes one shot to brighten the day. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 29, 2017)

Lovely shots of lovely birds, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 29, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Lovely shots of lovely birds, Jack.



Thanks Alan. I complain that I don't have Cardinals but when it comes to yellow these guys are pretty jazzy. I guess we all have something special to shoot but still those guys in Florida are spoiled! 

Sold my 6D tonight. Now, no hurry but should I go for the 6D2 - it's pretty tempting given its lighter weight. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> In laziness, I'll just say great shots guys. Like Graham, I would be very disappointed if this thread disappeared.
> 
> Today the American Goldfinches (BTW why do Americans get their name on so many birds!) are visiting. I'm noticing that now birds and young are coming to feed so it's a good time to shoot (excuse to take breaks from the drudgery of work).
> 
> Jack




Very nice shots, Jack. I love those little fellows. Well done.


----------



## tron (Jun 29, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely shots of lovely birds, Jack.
> ...


Jack I will try to tempt you: Shouldn't a 5DIV be a better alternative while being lighter than 1DxII at the same time ?


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jun 29, 2017)

tron said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



I got a 5D4 this week, great camera, problem is the 1DX2 is phenomenal, noise and speed being the two key points I find push it to another level, I am impressed with my 5D4 but man 'o' man the 1DX2 is hard to put down, I thought the IQ of the 5D4 would blow my mind, but buffer write times, noise and battery life seem to have somewhat put the 1DX2 in a league of its own (I took it for granted!) as you'd expect I am sure. I only say as I'd like to hear from others who use the 1DX2 and have gone back to other bodies for birding and miss the hidden joy found in a 1 series body. A lightweight camera has massive appeal but giving up the features of a pro camera...not easy.. There was a time I missed high MP of other full frame cameras and crop sensors but this year shooting with the 1DX2 has been awesome! That said, the 5D4 makes a GREAT lightweight alternative to the 1DX2, for me I'd not even question if a 6D2 would be better/lighter/whatever. Get the 5D4 Jack, you know it makes sense  haha


----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2017)

Jack,
Some birds are regional. Though the really colorful ones are in the tropics, and really remote area. I'd like to shot them, but I don't want to pay big money to join an outfit for a photo-led event. Then, begs the question is where can I go see them, and what about accommodations.
Dilema.
Just got to shoot what's available nearby.

Hope you metal work goes well.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Riley. There was a Purple finch too but my shots were not great. Maybe tomorrow. I'm welding up frame contraptions for my wife to use in the garden and trying to take a peak every so often. Probably missing many opportunities. Still, it only takes one shot to brighten the day.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 29, 2017)

Riley, yes we are all blessed with some nice birds. That's the nice thing about it. Nobody gets it all, like even the poles have their specialties. 

Tron and ABM, I won't be jumping at the 6D just yet. I love the 1DX2 for its FPS among other things and have become addicted to that. When you don't have the FPS then you don't realize the nuances that you can be missing in changing poses. Of course, that can be a big time waster so it's when to and not to hold the trigger. Two years to 15000, 6D. Two months to 15000, 1DX2. And I couldn't keep ahead of PP with the 6D.  Another factor now is that 800mm has reduced my cropping a little, which helps when using the 1DX2 with 20MP.

I'm rationalizing that the second camera weight factors in a little more than the resolution and other 5 series features so the only thing likely to sway me is the resulting IQ difference. It'd have to be pretty significant to push me up in weight and cost. 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2017)

Click said:


> Common Loon
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great picture, Click! I love loons. 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks, dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 29, 2017)

Click said:


> Thanks, dpc.



Click if there was only some way to include the audio! Guess you need to put it in one of those books with the speaker!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
A couple of really nice shots, they certainly are yellow. 
You are always busy doing some contraption or other, or a floor or a stone collage, I would have thought you had enough brownie points to allow you to take some time for you! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> In laziness, I'll just say great shots guys. Like Graham, I would be very disappointed if this thread disappeared.
> 
> Today the American Goldfinches (BTW why do Americans get their name on so many birds!) are visiting. I'm noticing that now birds and young are coming to feed so it's a good time to shoot (excuse to take breaks from the drudgery of work).
> 
> Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 29, 2017)

This morning's egret.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> This morning's egret.



Lovely shot. Well done, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 29, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > This morning's egret.
> ...


Thanks for the comment, Click.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 29, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> In laziness, I'll just say great shots guys. Like Graham, I would be very disappointed if this thread disappeared.
> 
> Today the American Goldfinches (BTW why do Americans get their name on so many birds!) are visiting. I'm noticing that now birds and young are coming to feed so it's a good time to shoot (excuse to take breaks from the drudgery of work).
> 
> Jack



Very nice, Jack! I love goldfinches.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks guys. I'm my own worst enemy - I don't get compelled into these jobs. It's certainly not my wife's fault. My only hope might be life after death!  The floor isn't getting finished now that it's summer and what a disaster in our home!.  ;D ;D

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jun 30, 2017)

Jack,
It's a life long job : :'( !
Just enjoy.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. I'm my own worst enemy - I don't get compelled into these jobs. It's certainly not my wife's fault. My only hope might be life after death!  The floor isn't getting finished now that it's summer and what a disaster in our home!.  ;D ;D
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 30, 2017)

Riley, you're a kind soul!

One more Goldfinch.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jun 30, 2017)

Jack,
You've another good one.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, you're a kind soul!
> 
> One more Goldfinch.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, you're a kind soul!
> 
> One more Goldfinch.
> 
> Jack



Another very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks guys.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Jul 1, 2017)

Coot babies all over the place! I can't decide if they are cute, or vermin...

As an aside...I am relatively new to photography (<2yrs) and shoot with the 80D but the 6D Mkii is tempting me to step up to Full Frame. I am a heavy cropper, but that is because I am lazy and just fire off as many shots in my limited time. I would like to think going to FF will make me more selective, but also make me a better photographer. Also, I find that with the 80D I am limited to ISO400 before the noise really get unbearable. I wait until there is bright sunlight. Again, with limited shooting time, I think that FF will allow me to take shots in lower light situations and still maintain high shutter speed. 

To all those who moved from crop to FF...what are your opinions? Do you miss crop reach? Will never give up the FF ISO capabilities?

Thanks in advance.

CB


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 1, 2017)

@clbayley I moved from a Nikon crop with max 300m zoom so I kind of missed the reach *but* I forked out the cash with the 6D purchase for the 300 2.8 II and both extenders. That gave me 600mm and I was very happy with that... until reviews of the 400 DO II started to appear.

Now the 6D II has F8 focus and better points - if it had come sooner I'd possibly not have bought the 1DX2. My finances are not great but like Tron I can skimp and pay for my expensive hobby that brings me great satisfaction.

Be aware that heavy cropping will show the noise even on the best camera. With the 6D I tried to never go over ISO 1250 or 1600 because I never got close enough to not be cropping. The 6D2 I'd guess would allow me probably ISO 2000 or maybe 2500. Uncropped, even 3200 would likely look fine. Selective sharpening using NIK free software can help with noise a lot.

If you care to look at my National Geographic page (link at bottom) you'll see lots of 6D 600mm shots.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi Kodakrome. 
Very nice portrait, nice background and separation. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kodakrome said:


> This morning's egret.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Stunning. Nuff said. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, you're a kind soul!
> 
> One more Goldfinch.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi clbayley. 
A couple of very nice shots. 
I see you have cropped down to 2.2Mp, that is harsh!  To me it looks like you have the noise well under control, (can't see the ISO for the shot) and could allow yourself a bit of latitude, sometimes we are our own worst enemies as we are too hard on ourselves in the search for perfection (or the best we can do). 
I can't imagine seeing this shot even with quite a lot more noise and saying to myself, wow that is noisy. It will always be wow I like that shot, (or oh my, a face only a mother could love!) it won't be the noise that springs to mind, bet money on that! 

Cheers, Graham. 



clbayley said:


> Coot babies all over the place! I can't decide if they are cute, or vermin...
> 
> As an aside...I am relatively new to photography (<2yrs) and shoot with the 80D but the 6D Mkii is tempting me to step up to Full Frame. I am a heavy cropper, but that is because I am lazy and just fire off as many shots in my limited time. I would like to think going to FF will make me more selective, but also make me a better photographer. Also, I find that with the 80D I am limited to ISO400 before the noise really get unbearable. I wait until there is bright sunlight. Again, with limited shooting time, I think that FF will allow me to take shots in lower light situations and still maintain high shutter speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## hbr (Jul 1, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Coot babies all over the place! I can't decide if they are cute, or vermin...
> 
> As an aside...I am relatively new to photography (<2yrs) and shoot with the 80D but the 6D Mkii is tempting me to step up to Full Frame. I am a heavy cropper, but that is because I am lazy and just fire off as many shots in my limited time. I would like to think going to FF will make me more selective, but also make me a better photographer. Also, I find that with the 80D I am limited to ISO400 before the noise really get unbearable. I wait until there is bright sunlight. Again, with limited shooting time, I think that FF will allow me to take shots in lower light situations and still maintain high shutter speed.
> 
> ...



Hi clbayley,

Great photos of the Coot and the babies. Your question is difficult to answer but I will give it my take on FF vs Crop sensor.

I own the original 6D and the 7D Mark II and most of my glass is f/28 or faster, with the exception of my 400 f/5.6. By far the 6D gives cleaner images with a lot more detail and are easier to clean up. But, you give up a lot of "reach" vs the 7D2, meaning to frame the pictures the same size you will need longer and more expensive lenses for the FF camera. It is never ending. The 7D2 is so much more fun to shoot with but even in full daylight at iso 100 and f/2.8 there is still quite a lot of noise that I would not have with the 6D using the same glass and setup. 

I think that the 6D2 will be a big improvement over the original. I would say that if you can afford both, I would keep the 80D and get either an original 6D at a lower price than the new one, or get the 6D2. One advantage of buying the 6D2 is that the controls and the AF will be almost identical to the 80D

Hope that helps,

Brian.


----------



## tron (Jul 1, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Coot babies all over the place! I can't decide if they are cute, or vermin...
> 
> As an aside...I am relatively new to photography (<2yrs) and shoot with the 80D but the 6D Mkii is tempting me to step up to Full Frame. I am a heavy cropper, but that is because I am lazy and just fire off as many shots in my limited time. I would like to think going to FF will make me more selective, but also make me a better photographer. Also, I find that with the 80D I am limited to ISO400 before the noise really get unbearable. I wait until there is bright sunlight. Again, with limited shooting time, I think that FF will allow me to take shots in lower light situations and still maintain high shutter speed.
> 
> ...


The IMG_5100-1.jpg is very good! Athough you were asking something else! Before moving to FF try a 2-step denoising method. First using DxO's prime noise removal make a dng file. Set everything to off except from prime noise removal and some slight sharpening (nothing too harsh). Then use your usual processing software on that dng (and denoise a little more)


----------



## clbayley (Jul 1, 2017)

Hi All! Thank you for the responses! I am not in any hurry, so I will likely take the best advice I have seen on these boards and rend a FF camera and see how it feels.

Valvebounce - strangely enough, these Coots were literally at my feet, so those images were not cropped at all. I do downsize to 1800 x 1200pix for posting online...I have attached a Sapsucker pic that is more normal for me, both the original out of camera, and the cropped (again, both are downsized to 1800 x 1200). I really don't like this crop, but I was just excited to see a Sapsucker!

Jack D - thanks for the comments. BTW, I think we are virtually neighbours...I live in Sherwood Park and have deduced that you live nearby. Happy Canada Day!

hbr - thank you for your insight.

tron - funny enough I have just started doing a 2 stage denoise process. I use Nik. I open in Photoshop and run DFine plugin. Then I process accordingly and after I resize the image I run DFine again. I know in my heart if I really want better pics, then I need to improve my post processing. I have all winter to focus on that, for now I am capturing images while the weather is nice.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 1, 2017)

Least Tern looking for a mate. 
Has a sweet fish for a lucky lady.

7D + 150-600 Sigma C


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2017)

Very nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 1, 2017)

Cool shot Jeff!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi clbayley. 
Ahh, my mistake, I used Jeffrey's exif viewer on the image to get the size, so little exif remaining I could not interpret accurately the information I was served up. (of course that may be a limitation of my ability to interpret what was there!  )

Cheers, Graham. 



clbayley said:


> Hi All! Thank you for the responses! I am not in any hurry, so I will likely take the best advice I have seen on these boards and rend a FF camera and see how it feels.
> 
> Valvebounce - strangely enough, these Coots were literally at my feet, so those images were not cropped at all. I do downsize to 1800 x 1200pix for posting online...I have attached a Sapsucker pic that is more normal for me, both the original out of camera, and the cropped (again, both are downsized to 1800 x 1200). I really don't like this crop, but I was just excited to see a Sapsucker!
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi Jeff. 
Very impressive shot, excellent. 

Cheers, Graham. 



IslanderMV said:


> Least Tern looking for a mate.
> Has a sweet fish for a lucky lady.
> 
> 7D + 150-600 Sigma C


----------



## ISO64 (Jul 2, 2017)

Green Heron
(why is it called green still puzzles me...)
Canon 7D2, 400mm f/5.6L w 1.4 TCIII
560mm/ƒ/6.3/1/400s/ISO 640, +1/3 EV


----------



## candyman (Jul 2, 2017)

ISO64 said:


> Green Heron
> (why is it called green still puzzles me...)
> Canon 7D2, 400mm f/5.6L w 1.4 TCIII
> 560mm/ƒ/6.3/1/400s/ISO 640, +1/3 EV


Puzzles me as well.
Great shot of a wonderful position!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 2, 2017)

Beautiful!
-r



ISO64 said:


> Green Heron
> (why is it called green still puzzles me...)
> Canon 7D2, 400mm f/5.6L w 1.4 TCIII
> 560mm/ƒ/6.3/1/400s/ISO 640, +1/3 EV


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 2, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Coot babies all over the place! I can't decide if they are cute, or vermin...
> 
> As an aside...I am relatively new to photography (<2yrs) and shoot with the 80D but the 6D Mkii is tempting me to step up to Full Frame. I am a heavy cropper, but that is because I am lazy and just fire off as many shots in my limited time. I would like to think going to FF will make me more selective, but also make me a better photographer. Also, I find that with the 80D I am limited to ISO400 before the noise really get unbearable. I wait until there is bright sunlight. Again, with limited shooting time, I think that FF will allow me to take shots in lower light situations and still maintain high shutter speed.
> 
> ...



Some nice shots of the coots, CB.
I am very surprised on your comments about noise on the 80D. I have the 7D2 and can shoot shoot at ISO 3200 and get decent quality shots. But bear in mind that high ISO plus heavy cropping plus shadow recovery is a recipe for mediocrity. So if you are cropping heavily the first thing I will say is t improve your fieldcraft or find somewhere with decent hides/blinds. 

But lets jump from shooting to viewing/processing. First of all I would ask how you are looking at your images to say that anything above ISO400 the noise is too much. Everyone talks about viewing at 100% and if you do this then of course noise will be obvious - bear in mind all this talk about viewing at 100% came when cameras were 6, 8 or 10 MP. Assess noise at the intended viewing size because anything else is meaningless and in this respect an image posted on Facebook gives you much more latitude than one intended full screen viewing on a 24" monitor. 
Second is how you process. Noise will be more obvious in blank areas such as blue sky or an out-of focus background, and noise gets less obvious in highly detailed areas such as plumage. So I would apply less sharpening to the background (this is the 'masking' slider in Lightroom, or use an adjustment brush, or you can sharpen the bird on a layer of its own in PS or whichever editing program you use).
Lastly, and this takes a bit more skill in exposure settings, is working out if you can overexpose a bit at high ISO and then bring it back to 'normal' in post processing (this is the 'expose to the right' technique) - sometimes it is better to shoot at ISO 3200 and over expose by 1 stop than it is to shoot at ISO 1600.


As for the FF vs crop - if you find noise too much at ISO 400 on APS-C camera then do not go to FF. If you need to crop heavily you will need to crop even more with FF and you are back to square one and you have spent a lot of money going nowhere. If however you can shoot ISO 1600 and get a decent size in the viewfinder then the sensor quality with FF will overcome the crop factor of APS-C. Spend the money instead on a longer lens. Glass first....always glass first.


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2017)

ISO64 said:


> Green Heron
> (why is it called green still puzzles me...)
> Canon 7D2, 400mm f/5.6L w 1.4 TCIII
> 560mm/ƒ/6.3/1/400s/ISO 640, +1/3 EV




Very nice picture. Well done ISO.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 2, 2017)

ISO64 said:


> Green Heron
> (why is it called green still puzzles me...)
> Canon 7D2, 400mm f/5.6L w 1.4 TCIII
> 560mm/ƒ/6.3/1/400s/ISO 640, +1/3 EV


Nice Picture!
From a distance Green Herons look all dark. In better light they are deep green on the back with a rich chestnut breast and neck. The wings are dark gray. Juveniles are browner, with pale streaking on the neck and spots on the wings.


----------



## clbayley (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi Mikehit,

I do recognize I have to improve my patience in the field, and especially my photo editing. I would like to learn more about editing wildlife pictures specifically (I can find all kinds of classes for portraits and landscape...). I am hoping to join a photo workshop next year with a professional wildlife photographer. As mentioned earlier, I am in no hurry to jump to FF, it was the announcement of the 6D mkii that brought it to the top of my head.

Your comments are appreciated!

CB


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Hi All! Thank you for the responses! I am not in any hurry, so I will likely take the best advice I have seen on these boards and rend a FF camera and see how it feels.
> 
> Valvebounce - strangely enough, these Coots were literally at my feet, so those images were not cropped at all. I do downsize to 1800 x 1200pix for posting online...I have attached a Sapsucker pic that is more normal for me, both the original out of camera, and the cropped (again, both are downsized to 1800 x 1200). I really don't like this crop, but I was just excited to see a Sapsucker!
> 
> ...



We are indeed - I'm two miles east of Ardrossan. We'll have to get together some time.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2017)

Was at Lake Wabamun, Alberta today and while I got lots of shots most were long and not too exciting because they will need too much cropping even with 800mm.

However, one shot can make one's day and this is my first Killdeer. There happened to be a wild reflection from a canopy.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi ISO64. 
Very nice shot, interesting pose, looks like that branch might be close to too small to hold! 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISO64 said:


> Green Heron
> (why is it called green still puzzles me...)
> Canon 7D2, 400mm f/5.6L w 1.4 TCIII
> 560mm/ƒ/6.3/1/400s/ISO 640, +1/3 EV


----------



## lion rock (Jul 3, 2017)

Jack,
Something different. Like.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Was at Lake Wabamun, Alberta today and while I got lots of shots most were long and not too exciting because they will need too much cropping even with 800mm.
> 
> However, one shot can make one's day and this is my first Killdeer. There happened to be a wild reflection from a canopy.
> 
> Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 3, 2017)

For the time being, I only have dummies. So, here are some.
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2017)

That's a very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2017)

lion rock said:


> For the time being, I only have dummies. So, here are some.
> -r



I really like the 2nd picture. Well done, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you, Click.
Appreciate.
OOC., .jpg, no edit, just cropped.
Thanks.
-r



Click said:


> I really like the 2nd picture. Well done, lion rock.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks click and Riley. Riley, like me, you enjoy what's available too you until new opportunities arise. V. nice. Always nice to see these birds. Before they trapped my beavers, I had the one summer where there were tons of RT hummer females and it was a blast. I thought, oh next year ... Well, no beavers, and everything changed and now I'll have to find a different location.

The farmers always knew, make hay while the sun shines.

About Wabamun yesterday. My daughter came from Calgary to join me shooting and we headed out with the motorhome late July1 and I stopped for gas. Pulled far ahead to align with the last pump not realizing it was diesel and the attend thought that's what I wanted and I didn't look until 20 liters ... Towed home 1 1/2 hours later, dropped the tank some, pulled the filler hose, rounded up some large containers and ... Wabamun at 1 AM.  

This little guy is visiting with the Goldfinches. Poor lighting but another first for me.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 3, 2017)

1Dx2 with 400 DOii and 2x extender mkiii

The sun was just a little bit too strong for an ideal shot but still did pretty well. The pair seem to be just building their nest so hopefully in a month or two we will have some young ones milling around


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 3, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> 1Dx2 with 400 DOii and 2x extender mkiii
> 
> The sun was just a little bit too strong for an ideal shot but still did pretty well. The pair seem to be just building their nest so hopefully in a month or two we will have some young ones milling around



Nice. Isn't this pretty late for nesting? Still, hope is a great attribute. 

I hope to get back to Wabamun on a week day to do a lot better than this (max DPP treatment possible), but the pelican is a first for me.  There was only one and then it became crazy with boats around 10 AM, being July 2. I got lots of BIF practice on gulls so that was fun. 400 DO II X2

Jack


----------



## tron (Jul 3, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> 1Dx2 with 400 DOii and 2x extender mkiii
> 
> The sun was just a little bit too strong for an ideal shot but still did pretty well. The pair seem to be just building their nest so hopefully in a month or two we will have some young ones milling around


Much much more than just pretty well. Eye well lit, and the neck not burned at all


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2017)

tron said:


> Much much more than just pretty well. Eye well lit, and the neck not burned at all



+1

Well done, Mikehit.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 3, 2017)

Jack,
Quite a (nasty) adventure. Having the wrong fuel fed to the vehicle.
The lucky thing is you haven't run the engine. That would have be an even worse situation. Hope its all properly cleaned out now and working.

Anyway, you've quite a beautiful shot of a pelican, the second was wonderful!
Keep shooting.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> About Wabamun yesterday. My daughter came from Calgary to join me shooting and we headed out with the motorhome late July1 and I stopped for gas. Pulled far ahead to align with the last pump not realizing it was diesel and the attend thought that's what I wanted and I didn't look until 20 liters ... Towed home 1 1/2 hours later, dropped the tank some, pulled the filler hose, rounded up some large containers and ... Wabamun at 1 AM.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Nice shot, the colours are psychedelic man! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Was at Lake Wabamun, Alberta today and while I got lots of shots most were long and not too exciting because they will need too much cropping even with 800mm.
> 
> However, one shot can make one's day and this is my first Killdeer. There happened to be a wild reflection from a canopy.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Riley. 
Very nice shots, great motion to the wings. 

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> For the time being, I only have dummies. So, here are some.
> -r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks Riley, nothing hurt except my ego. Never ran it until all was drained and refilled. Another reason why I much prefer self serve.

Thanks Graham, not sure if they qualify as natural. But we're not purists are we. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks Graham,
Hummies wings beat so fast. Not easy to shoot them fully still. A lot of high speed/shot duration speedlights.
Didn't want to break the speedlights out, plain lazy. Did that last couple of seasons and the shots weren't much better.
But I used high ISO, a large aperture and short shutter and of course a special technique of "spray and pray."
Somehow, I think a bit of motion blur is much more appealing.
-r



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Riley.
> Very nice shots, great motion to the wings.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 4, 2017)

Yeah, it's nice that there is no damage. 
There are two States, New Jersey and Oregon, that the drivers can't pump gas. I kind of like that, laziness and sometimes weather related. Just easy to say fill up with regular and hand over the credit card.
I heard of a number of people for some reason (carelessness) put in the wrong kind of fuel. I do hope the nozzles are made differently so accidents don't happen.
-r


Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Riley, nothing hurt except my ego. Never ran it until all was drained and refilled. Another reason why I much prefer self serve.
> 
> Thanks Graham, not sure if they qualify as natural. But we're not purists are we.
> 
> Jack


----------



## clbayley (Jul 4, 2017)

Happy 4th of July, to our American friends!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 4, 2017)

Thank you. And Happy 4th., to you, too!
Photo is majestic.
-r



clbayley said:


> Happy 4th of July, to our American friends!


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 4, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Was at Lake Wabamun, Alberta today and while I got lots of shots most were long and not too exciting because they will need too much cropping even with 800mm.
> 
> However, one shot can make one's day and this is my first Killdeer. There happened to be a wild reflection from a canopy.
> 
> Jack



Nice!

Many years ago, I encountered a family of them in a nearby parking lot. One of the parents tried to lure me away with the old "broken wing" ploy! I must have the film ... _somewhere_!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 4, 2017)

DJL329 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Was at Lake Wabamun, Alberta today and while I got lots of shots most were long and not too exciting because they will need too much cropping even with 800mm.
> ...



Thanks. My story - when building long ago where I now live I had graded the earth to get slope and until fall it was just rough and not seeded. Sure enough, after seeing the behaviour you describe I found a nest - if you could call it that!  Birds are amazing! I highly recommend this book: *Tales of Remarkable Birds* by D Couzens. Very nice photos and stimulating reading.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Happy 4th of July, to our American friends!



Beautiful B&W picture.

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## jprusa (Jul 4, 2017)

Beautiful B&W picture.

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## clbayley (Jul 6, 2017)

My wrens are busy feeding babies. Lunch time!


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2017)

Very nice shot, clbayley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 6, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, clbayley.



+1 Quite a mouthful.

My baby was being fed but he also was feeding himself. He was flippin and floppin and having a fun time.

Jack


----------



## tron (Jul 6, 2017)

clbayley and Jack superb photos


----------



## lion rock (Jul 6, 2017)

Jack,
Hope you're having fun, too.
By the way, photo is great.
-r



> +1 Quite a mouthful.
> 
> My baby was being fed but he also was feeding himself. He was flippin and floppin and having a fun time.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks guys. Riley, I'm now back working with an unfinished (as usual) landscape block wall - those 8X16 guys are heavier than 3 years ago!  So, I'll be checking my feathered friends pretty frequently.

This guy was behaving like the Downy so maybe a young bird also.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 6, 2017)

Very nice Jack.
Our boy hummy is still around, kind of unusual. For the past years, they came and got chased away fairly soon by the girls. I'm curious what their babies look like and what is their normal diet.
Keep up with both heavy weight work and the light weight enjoyment.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. Riley, I'm now back working with an unfinished (as usual) landscape block wall - those 8X16 guys are heavier than 3 years ago!  So, I'll be checking my feathered friends pretty frequently.
> 
> This guy was behaving like the Downy so maybe a young bird also.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice shots, Jack. Keep posting.


----------



## Cog (Jul 6, 2017)

It's been a while since I had a chance to shoot birds.

Crows:


----------



## Cog (Jul 6, 2017)

Coots:


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2017)

Very nice series, Cog.

I especially like the 3rd picture of the first series and the first picture of the second series.

Well done.


----------



## Cog (Jul 7, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Cog.
> 
> I especially like the 3rd picture of the first series and the first picture of the second series.
> 
> Well done.


Thank you, Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Jack. Keep posting.



Thanks click and Riley. Riley those blocks are 80 lbs. and it's like 30 C here so I keep running for cover and drinking tons. Here I am in a cool room not working. 

Cog, V nice. Cooler crows than ours!

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 7, 2017)

You're getting some good shots, Jack.
Complaining about the heat? It doesn't seem that long ago you were bemoaning a seemingly endless winter!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> You're getting some good shots, Jack.
> Complaining about the heat? It doesn't seem that long ago you were bemoaning a seemingly endless winter!



Mike it's called chronic complaining! Actually, it's more work that I hate than the heat. For me, the two don't mix too well. I like winter when it's sunny even if it is cold. I'm one of those people that benefits from full spectrum light. So to reiterate; I'm loving summer (when shooting) and not loving work. 

Jack


----------



## tron (Jul 7, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > You're getting some good shots, Jack.
> ...


OK I love winter when it's not cold and summer when it's not hot ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2017)

I think Tron hit it on the head.

Jack


----------



## candyman (Jul 7, 2017)

The Harris's hawk




I have my eye on you.... by Thornmill Images, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2017)

Beautiful. Well done, candyman.


----------



## rpt (Jul 8, 2017)

candyman said:


> The Harris's hawk


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## candyman (Jul 8, 2017)

@Click: Thank you  


@rpt: Thank you


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jul 8, 2017)

Wonderful hawk, Candyman. So close, so much characterisation.

My shots from two days ago of an osprey out fishing. Denmark, near Hillerød.
... and it did get a good catch - but at a looong distance - se picture #5.

All with: Canon 6D, Tamron 150-600 MkI @600mm. ISO 800, 1/2000s, f/6.3.

(I would love to play with the new Canon 6D MkII - the much improved AF looks very promising).


----------



## candyman (Jul 8, 2017)

PKinDenmark said:


> Wonderful hawk, Candyman. So close, so much characterisation.
> 
> My shots from two days ago of an osprey out fishing. Denmark, near Hillerød.
> ... and it did get a good catch - but at a looong distance - se picture #5.
> ...




Thank you


You really did some great shots with the 6D! I really like them


I pre-ordered the 6D II and I am also curious about the improved AF. The combination of a vari-angle screen (for landscape/city photography) and improved AF system (wilflife/birding) is great. Plus a light and small camera. I am sure the IQ quality is on par with 6D but probably improved. Maybe a bit high priced but looks to ME a great upgrade.


----------



## clbayley (Jul 8, 2017)

Another healthy snack for the House Wren babies...


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice shot, clbayley!


----------



## mdmphoto (Jul 9, 2017)

Fairy Tern chick, Honolulu (2 with Mom, - or Dad?...:


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2017)

Lovely.


----------



## mdmphoto (Jul 9, 2017)

...from Click:
"Lovely. "

....Mahalo.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 9, 2017)

V nice shots from everyone.

I was shooting the Downy and didn't even notice the yellow in the corner. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 9, 2017)

mdmphoto,
Great ones!
Definitely so sweet and cute.
-r



mdmphoto said:


> Fairy Tern chick, Honolulu (2 with Mom, - or Dad?...:


----------



## lion rock (Jul 9, 2017)

Two for the price of one. How great can it be!?
Keep em coming.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> V nice shots from everyone.
> 
> I was shooting the Downy and didn't even notice the yellow in the corner.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 9, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Two for the price of one. How great can it be!?
> Keep em coming.
> -r
> 
> ...



Thanks Riley.

So I told this guy he really should step into the studio for a portrait and he did.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice!
A bird whisperer. Can you teach me the trick? Please!
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Two for the price of one. How great can it be!?
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 9, 2017)

A few days ago, I heard a bird chirp on the ground which sounded distressing. A fledgeling was caught in our deer netting in our yard. The parent, picture here, was flittering about and was crying. I located the young bird and tore the netting apart to release the little guy. All the while, the baby and both parents were making even more calls. Finally, I got it freed, but it flew into another part of the net, though not entangled. I finally scooped it up and put it further away from the nets on the ground. I didn't want to stress the little guy anymore so I didn't shoot it. But I shot one of the parents.
After half an hour, I went out to look for the little bird, but I couldn't find it, and the parents were no longer nearby either. Hopefully, the young fledgeling was reunited with mom and dad.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 9, 2017)

Riley as you know you must pay your models!

Still, a nice shot - is that an Eastern towhee? We don't have those guys. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks Jack.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Riley as you know you must pay your models!
> 
> Still, a nice shot - is that an Eastern towhee? We don't have those guys.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2017)

lion rock said:


> A few days ago, I heard a bird chirp on the ground which sounded distressing. A fledgeling was caught in our deer netting in our yard. The parent, picture here, was flittering about and was crying. I located the young bird and tore the netting apart to release the little guy. All the while, the baby and both parents were making even more calls. Finally, I got it freed, but it flew into another part of the net, though not entangled. I finally scooped it up and put it further away from the nets on the ground. I didn't want to stress the little guy anymore so I didn't shoot it. But I shot one of the parents.
> After half an hour, I went out to look for the little bird, but I couldn't find it, and the parents were no longer nearby either. Hopefully, the young fledgeling was reunited with mom and dad.
> -r




Nice story and picture.

Well done, Riley.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks Click!
Appreciate.
-r



Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > A few days ago, I heard a bird chirp on the ground which sounded distressing. A fledgeling was caught in our deer netting in our yard. The parent, picture here, was flittering about and was crying. I located the young bird and tore the netting apart to release the little guy. All the while, the baby and both parents were making even more calls. Finally, I got it freed, but it flew into another part of the net, though not entangled. I finally scooped it up and put it further away from the nets on the ground. I didn't want to stress the little guy anymore so I didn't shoot it. But I shot one of the parents.
> ...


----------



## clbayley (Jul 9, 2017)

Hungry babies...


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Hungry babies...



So cute


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2017)

Another Common Loon 








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ENNzjy8QjU


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 10, 2017)

Click said:


> clbayley said:
> 
> 
> > Hungry babies...
> ...



+1 In my boxes they usually pile sticks towards the front and nest back in a hole. That looks like a real cool box.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice Loon, click. Where do you shoot them?

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2017)

At Mont-Tremblant, in the Laurentians Region.

It's a beautiful location for kayaking, biking, hiking and wildlife watching.

https://www.sepaq.com/pq/mot/index.dot?language_id=1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 10, 2017)

Click said:


> At Mont-Tremblant, in the Laurentians Region.
> 
> It's a beautiful location for kayaking, biking, hiking and wildlife watching.
> 
> https://www.sepaq.com/pq/mot/index.dot?language_id=1



Thanks for the link. That's truly impressive and to think I was in Montreal and not that far away. We had thought of driving the motorhome for our sons graduation at U of M but all my unfinished jobs nixed that. So the next graduation .... nope, he's headed to London, UK. I've also heard of a great wildlife park out that way too. Maybe we can still do a cross-country someday soon! :'(  

You are blessed with beautiful landscapes!

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Jul 10, 2017)

Click said:


> At Mont-Tremblant, in the Laurentians Region.
> 
> It's a beautiful location for kayaking, biking, hiking and wildlife watching.
> 
> https://www.sepaq.com/pq/mot/index.dot?language_id=1




And Ironman, my other really expensive hobby...


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2017)

Ironman!?! WOW You're a lot more in shape than me. 

I'll stick to kayaking. ;D


----------



## AlanF (Jul 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Ironman!?! WOW You're a lot more in shape than me.
> 
> I'll stick to kayaking. ;D



Nice loon click!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 10, 2017)

This is pushing my 5DSR and 100-400mm II to the limit 1/5s, iso 6400 at 400mm hand held - it's not that is a fine photo, it's a miracle I got any image at all. (The only processing is DxO with PRIME noise reduction.) I didn't know what it was until I processed it, it was so dark - I thought it was a pond heron. But, it's a blackcrowned night heron in the middle of the night!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 10, 2017)

Wow, that is indeed pushing the limit. Perhaps I can also go lower speeds than I've been willing to try. Back when I was frustrated shooting backlit in winter I tried different things and imagined I needed to stay with higher speeds with the 400DO and extenders, basically sticking around the 1/FL old rule.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jul 10, 2017)

For the hell of it, I show two more versions. The top is what it actually looked like to the naked eye - the camera over-exposed it by 3ev (eyeballing it). Bottom is it pushed by 2ev to show that the 5DSR at iso 6400 is not outrageously noisy. The processing is just DxO + PRIME noise reduction with modest sharpening at USM of 100% + 0.9px readius.


----------



## LSeries (Jul 10, 2017)

A Northern Wheatear in the evening sun, taken with 7D Mark II + EF 400 f/5.6L + 1.4x II:




Northern Wheatear In The Evening Sun by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jul 10, 2017)

AlanF,
Great picture!
Even greater technique!
At 1/5 seconds hand holding the largish camera and extended lens, I'd say that is quite a feat. To get a number of shots that were sharp for such a high resolution photo without significant blur, now, that is a FEAT!
We must all do this.
Congrats.
-r



AlanF said:


> This is pushing my 5DSR and 100-400mm II to the limit 1/5s, iso 6400 at 400mm hand held - it's not that is a fine photo, it's a miracle I got any image at all. (The only processing is DxO with PRIME noise reduction.) I didn't know what it was until I processed it, it was so dark - I thought it was a pond heron. But, it's a blackcrowned night heron in the middle of the night!


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Ironman!?! WOW You're a lot more in shape than me.
> ...




Thanks, Alan. 




lion rock said:


> AlanF,
> Great picture!
> Even greater technique!
> At 1/5 seconds hand holding the largish camera and extended lens, I'd say that is quite a feat. To get a number of shots that were sharp for such a high resolution photo without significant blur, now, that is a FEAT!
> ...



+1


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2017)

LSeries said:


> A Northern Wheatear in the evening sun, taken with 7D Mark II + EF 400 f/5.6L + 1.4x II:



Lovely shot.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 11, 2017)

Swan and cygnet
7D2 with 400DIii and 1.4x extender mkii

Being handheld it was a careful balance between aperture and getting the shutter speed


----------



## lion rock (Jul 11, 2017)

Beautiful and intimate. Well shot.
-r



Mikehit said:


> Swan and cygnet
> 7D2 with 400DIii and 1.4x extender mkii
> 
> Being handheld it was a careful balance between aperture and getting the shutter speed


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Beautiful and intimate. Well shot.
> -r



+1

Nicely done, Mike.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 11, 2017)

Than you LionRock, thank you Click


----------



## candyman (Jul 11, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Swan and cygnet
> 7D2 with 400DIii and 1.4x extender mkii
> 
> Being handheld it was a careful balance between aperture and getting the shutter speed


That is a very well captured moment. I like the close-up in this one.
Well done!


----------



## Labdoc (Jul 11, 2017)

Roadrunner, 5DsR handheld.


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2017)

Very nice one, Labdoc.


----------



## clbayley (Jul 12, 2017)

Tree Swallow...very hard to capture in flight, so I will settle with this one for now.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 12, 2017)

CL, V nice. They are sweet birds to have around. Mine have disappear after nesting.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Tree Swallow...very hard to capture in flight, so I will settle with this one for now.



Lovely shot. Nicely done, clbayley.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 12, 2017)

That's a bit dark on my screen, cl but the composition an contrast in colours is excellent.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 12, 2017)

I am currently at a conference in Singapore, but brought my ultralite travel kit - 5DSR + 100-400mm II (no TC) - with me in case there was break in the programme. Let's start with: Why did the Myna cross the road? And also the Green Feral Iguana?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 12, 2017)

The myna and iguana were in the wild. But, I visited a bird park, which is something I wouldn't normally do, but it was fun as the birds were able to fly freely in a massive aviary or they stayed elsewhere in the park and didn't bother to escape because of the food and environment and weren't in cages or small aviaries.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 12, 2017)

AlanF said:


> The myna and iguana were in the wild. But, I visited a bird park, which is something I wouldn't normally do, but it was fun as the birds were able to fly freely in a massive aviary or they stayed elsewhere in the park and didn't bother to escape because of the food and environment and weren't in cages or small aviaries.



The bird park in Kuala Lumpur is similar - a few acres of hillside enclose by netting (the roof about 20m up if I recall correctly) except htere, they had the hornbills enclosed because they are carnivorous and were eating too many other species!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 12, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > The myna and iguana were in the wild. But, I visited a bird park, which is something I wouldn't normally do, but it was fun as the birds were able to fly freely in a massive aviary or they stayed elsewhere in the park and didn't bother to escape because of the food and environment and weren't in cages or small aviaries.
> ...



Mike
I'm off on a fund-raising event to KL at the end of August and will definitely go to the park. Then, we have a week's birding holiday in Sabah before continuing work! I've decided that the 100-400mm II is so brilliant on the 5DSR that the wife will take that and I'll take the 400mm DO II + 5DIV + TCs, which will give superior range at 800mm and be very useful for low light situations at 400mm and f/4. Though, I might throw the 150-600 C into the big suitcase, just in case. The 100-400 II does gets some extra reach with the 1.4xTC but the bare lens handles better, has better acutance and is less demanding of technique with the 5DSR.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 12, 2017)

Here's a juvenile Blacknaped Oriole. I've ventured up to iso 1250 as the 5DSR seems to handle that without undue noise and the faster the speed the better. You can't fault the sharpness of the 100-400mm II + 5DSR combo. And I didn't get any Moire in any of my shots this time.


----------



## LSeries (Jul 12, 2017)

A Red-throated Loon taking a bath. Canon 7D Mark II + EF 400 f/5.6L + 1.4x II.




Red-throated Loon Taking A Bath by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 12, 2017)

Just a common mallard. Canon 80D, 55-250mm STM. Not exactly a difficult shot but I'm impressed by the IQ of the cheap plastic lens.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 12, 2017)

Lseries, V nice, but I can't see the red throat.  

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2017)

@ Alan, LSeires and Sharlin,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## langdonb (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello. I just tried uplaoding some pics from my Africa trips, but nothing went. What is the size limit, that maybe was the problem...

Robert


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 13, 2017)

langdonb said:


> Hello. I just tried uplaoding some pics from my Africa trips, but nothing went. What is the size limit, that maybe was the problem...
> 
> Robert



Appearing at the bottom is this: Restrictions: 8 per post, maximum total size 8000KB, maximum individual size 5000KB

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Jul 13, 2017)

I reprocessed an older picture I had of a pair of Mergansers...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 13, 2017)

Did they just have a fight 8)  ;D ;D?!
Nice photo.
-r



clbayley said:


> I reprocessed an older picture I had of a pair of Mergansers...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 13, 2017)

Riley your brain must work just like mine. That's a gem of a pose.

Jack


----------



## langdonb (Jul 13, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> langdonb said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. I just tried uplaoding some pics from my Africa trips, but nothing went. What is the size limit, that maybe was the problem...
> ...



Thanks Jack.


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Did they just have a fight 8)  ;D ;D?!
> Nice photo.
> -r
> 
> ...



;D ;D ;D


Very nice one, clbayley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 14, 2017)

Click or anyone. This bird is common here in north-central Alberta but I'm not very good at ID'ing these flycatcher types. My guess, Least. Heavy crops, no time to be patient today.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 14, 2017)

Regret that I'm unable to name the creature.
But, Jack, nice conversation between the birds. Great photos.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Click or anyone. This bird is common here in north-central Alberta but I'm not very good at ID'ing these flycatcher types. My guess, Least. Heavy crops, no time to be patient today.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click or anyone. This bird is common here in north-central Alberta but I'm not very good at ID'ing these flycatcher types. My guess, Least. Heavy crops, no time to be patient today.
> 
> Jack



Not 100% sure, but I think it's an Eastern Phobe.

Nice shots BTW.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 15, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Regret that I'm unable to name the creature.
> But, Jack, nice conversation between the birds. Great photos.
> -r
> 
> ...



Thanks and now that you point it out they'd do well together on a single stick talking. ;D

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Click or anyone. This bird is common here in north-central Alberta but I'm not very good at ID'ing these flycatcher types. My guess, Least. Heavy crops, no time to be patient today.
> ...



Thanks click. Looking in the book I see nothing that would prove you wrong. Still, I don't know how I would ever come to a definitive conclusion based on the number of birds that are *so* similar. 

Jack


----------



## Michael_P (Jul 15, 2017)

Do you guys know a good source for identifying birds / mammals of Africa? This was shot in Kenya last year.

7DII + Sigma 150 - 600 Sport


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 15, 2017)

Michael_P said:


> Do you guys know a good source for identifying birds / mammals of Africa? This was shot in Kenya last year.
> 
> 7DII + Sigma 150 - 600 Sport



First off, nice timing on the shot!

Whenever I need to look up something I've shot (bird, insect, flower, etc.), I just do a web search using a physical description of the subject.

In this case, searching for 'large black African bird red throat and eyes' returned a number of images, including this:

http://www.oiseaux-birds.com/card-southern-ground-hornbill.html


----------



## 7DmkI (Jul 15, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Tree Swallow...very hard to capture in flight...



Totally agree. Here are a couple of barn swallows from last week.


----------



## clbayley (Jul 15, 2017)

Here is another barn swallow...sitting still for me.


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2017)

Nice one, clbayley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 15, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Here is another barn swallow...sitting still for me.



Precisely where I photographed mine.  Miquelon, little bridge with the steel tube railing, right?

Those guys are far less common these days - used to have them yearly under my deck.

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 16, 2017)

Osprey with catch. Taken from Kayak.

Canon 7d and Sigma 150-600mm - 1250/sec at f/6.3 iso 250

Very pleased wth the lens so far, had it for a month.


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice capture, Jeff.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice capture, Jeff.



You should be pleased! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2017)

Green Heron fishing


----------



## lion rock (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice prominent colors. Sharp.
It's ready for action.
Excellent photograph.
-r



Click said:


> Green Heron fishing


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you for your kind words, Riley.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 16, 2017)

;D ;D
-r



Click said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Riley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 16, 2017)

Very striking, click!

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 16, 2017)

Click said:


> Green Heron fishing



Cracker !


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very striking, click!
> 
> Jack




Thanks Jack.


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Green Heron fishing
> ...



Thank you Mike.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 17, 2017)

Watching the sky for a return of the full adults. A humorous evening when this first year Yellow Crowned Night Heron walked over to the end of the shoreline and then within about five feet of me. Of course I'm sitting on the ground behind the tripod mounted rig so I slowly dragged myself and the rig backwards, back to MFD. This was its second approach after an adult had spooked it, then a second adult came and chased off the first one. Then it hopped up on a nearby post and preened for half an hour, giving me some more opportunities. 







1DX MK II 600f/4L IS II 1/100 : f/9 : ISO 1000


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 17, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 17, 2017)

arthurbikemad said:


> Awesome!



+1 Nice to see the detail.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2017)

+1

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 17, 2017)

.... :-\

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2017)

...Pileated Woodpecker BBQ in 3...2...1...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 17, 2017)

TRAPPED ;D ;D
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> .... :-\
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 17, 2017)

Near sunset and with high ISO so of course I'm not thrilled but the experience of being able to examine what is going on _is thrilling_. I'll be back for more and hopefully better. BIF is new to me and challenging. 800mm

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2017)

Very nice series, Jack. I especially like the last two pictures.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 17, 2017)

Jack,
Nice set of flight! Like the action.
Can you brighten up, add contrast and maybe sharpen some? It may help. Prefer some adjustment over noise.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Near sunset and with high ISO so of course I'm not thrilled but the experience of being able to examine what is going on _is thrilling_. I'll be back for more and hopefully better. BIF is new to me and challenging. 800mm
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 17, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> Nice set of flight! Like the action.
> Can you brighten up, add contrast and maybe sharpen some? It may help. Prefer some adjustment over noise.
> -r
> ...



Thanks guys. Riley, I don't consider them to be worthy of much work so I didn't do noise reduction etc. and normally wouldn't post them. My focus was on the birds landing gear and how he drags his toes hitting the water and then elevates them and does his water skiing. This has whetted my appetite. 

My biggest thrill 5 years after being introduced to DSLRs remains the knowledge I gain of the creatures I photograph, far more than the pretty pictures, which I like of course. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 17, 2017)

Jack,
The landing sequence is sure a nice set.
It also speaks well of the camera/lens, too.
Keep going at it.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. Riley, I don't consider them to be worthy of much work so I didn't do noise reduction etc. and normally wouldn't post them. My focus was on the birds landing gear and how he drags his toes hitting the water and then elevates them and does his water skiing. This has whetted my appetite.
> 
> My biggest thrill 5 years after being introduced to DSLRs remains the knowledge I gain of the creatures I photograph, far more than the pretty pictures, which I like of course.
> 
> Jack


----------



## rpt (Jul 19, 2017)

Lovely sequence Jack. So Pelicans have two brake systems deployed. The first one is a liquid friction brake and the second one is an air brake. Who knew!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 19, 2017)

The vulture and the giraffe.
Taken in Mala Mala, 2016.
This giraffe was taken down by a pride or lions (we didn't witness it). We visited the site twice a day during golden hour and studied the natural progression of the cycle of life.
The lions took their fill first and then moved on. The hyenas waited for this to happen. After the lions left, the hyenas went to work while vultures kept their distance. The hyenas left and the vultures went to work. Interestingly, the vultures with their razor sharp beaks, opened new pockets of meat, and the hyenas came back to finish that off-taking advantage of vultures work.
Ultimately, the bones were picked clean, leaving little for bacteria and fungi. Other animals like procupines come along and take the bones into their dens and eat them- great source of calcium, phosphorus, and other key nutrients.
So, nothing goes to waste in the bush.

I invite honest critique of my pic. 
Thanks.
Scott


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 19, 2017)

rpt said:


> Lovely sequence Jack. So Pelicans have two brake systems deployed. The first one is a liquid friction brake and the second one is an air brake. Who knew!



As you may know/recall, I was torn by the 5D4 vs 1DX2 decision. I still wish I had more MP but I love the 14 fps, even in so called stills there are subtle things that show up quite often, like a beak open/closed or tongue darting out etc. Shutter count - ugh - good it's rated 400k.

I guess the pelican senses his elevation by his toes starting to drag on the water. Second childhood for me! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 19, 2017)

Scott, very nice. Yes, life and death in Africa are really in your face. Life is so sanitized where we live.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> The vulture and the giraffe.
> Taken in Mala Mala, 2016.
> This giraffe was taken down by a pride or lions (we didn't witness it). We visited the site twice a day during golden hour and studied the natural progression of the cycle of life.
> The lions took their fill first and then moved on. The hyenas waited for this to happen. After the lions left, the hyenas went to work while vultures kept their distance. The hyenas left and the vultures went to work. Interestingly, the vultures with their razor sharp beaks, opened new pockets of meat, and the hyenas came back to finish that off-taking advantage of vultures work.
> ...



I really your picture, Scott. That's a very nice one.


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 19, 2017)

Eagle above a trail in the Grand Tetons


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2017)

Nice shot, azhelishot.


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 19, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shot, azhelishot.



Thank You, Click


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 19, 2017)

Cactus Wren at the Hassayampa River Preserve


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 19, 2017)

Harris Hawk Hunting in the Sonoran Desert, AZ


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2017)

Beautiful series, azhelishot. Keep posting.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 19, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, azhelishot. Keep posting.



+1 I like the hawk best.

Jack


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Harris Hawk...


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 19, 2017)

All great shots but I am loving the wren! That eye! 8)


----------



## nats1mom (Jul 19, 2017)

Lakeside-Pinetop Male House Finch. Feel free to critique


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 19, 2017)

Here's my critique. It's very nice, now do some selective noise reduction on the background.  NIK is free.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jul 19, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here's my critique. It's very nice, now do some selective noise reduction on the background.  NIK is free.
> 
> Jack



It is surprisingly noisy for iso 400 on a 5DIII.


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2017)

nats1mom said:


> Lakeside-Pinetop Male House Finch. Feel free to critique




Lovely. Nicely done, nats1mom.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 20, 2017)

Thank you so much.
I appreciate your compliment.
Scott



Click said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > The vulture and the giraffe.
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 20, 2017)

azhelishot said:


> Another Harris Hawk...



Nice shot, very powerful composition!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 20, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here's my critique. It's very nice, now do some selective noise reduction on the background.  NIK is free.
> 
> Jack



Thank you Jack. 

Scott


----------



## nats1mom (Jul 20, 2017)

Click said:



> nats1mom said:
> 
> 
> > Lakeside-Pinetop Male House Finch. Feel free to critique
> ...



Thank you very much Click!!


----------



## Cog (Jul 20, 2017)

A grebe family


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice shot, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Jul 20, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Cog.


Thank you, Click.

Sedge warbler (Old World)


----------



## Cog (Jul 20, 2017)

Common kingfisher


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2017)

Beautiful shots. Lovely light. I especially like the kingfisher. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 21, 2017)

Beautiful, Cog. Both of them.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 21, 2017)

Great shots. How can that KF be common when there are none around here? 

Jack


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 21, 2017)

Cog said:


> Common kingfisher



Beautiful shot.

sek


----------



## lion rock (Jul 21, 2017)

Cog and Jack,
Great shots.

Jack,
2 big reds! Nice. I saw a pair, too, a few evenings ago. By the time I got my shooter with extender, one of them left the scene. I got to shoot the one left over. It was over 100 feet away. Much obstruction, but still a wel aimed shot.

-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 21, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Cog and Jack,
> Great shots.
> 
> Jack,
> ...



You'll get them just persist!

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jul 21, 2017)

8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 21, 2017)

8)


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice ones dpc.
The first and second could do with reducing the brightness but the framing on the third one is fantastic (maybe a bit higher shooting position to drop the strong oof feather but that is nitpicking).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 21, 2017)

V nice dpc, I can see that bird is a challenge.

This wire is no longer up. It fed across the pond to light my skating rink in the winter. I have a few disgruntled birds but I explained that it detracted from my pond pictures. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2017)

Lovely. Well done, Jack.


----------



## dpc (Jul 21, 2017)

Goldfinches feasting on Canada thistle...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't like thistles!
I like gold finches!
Are they also called golden orioles?
-r



dpc said:


> Goldfinches feasting on Canada thistle...


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 21, 2017)

Cog said:


> Common kingfisher


Cool shot!


----------



## azhelishot (Jul 21, 2017)

Cardinals were at a small pond near my home, Peacock on a trip to the Phoenix Zoo


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2017)

lion rock said:


> I don't like thistles!
> I like gold finches!
> Are they also called golden orioles?
> -r
> ...



Hi Lion rock,

The Golden Oriole is not the same bird. The official name for this bird is American Goldfinch.

This is a link for some info on the Golden Oriole: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurasian_golden_oriole

Cheers


----------



## Cog (Jul 21, 2017)

*Click, Mikehit, Jack Douglas, scottkinfw, lion rock, azhelishot*
Thank you, guys.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks Click.
Lesson for the day: American Goldfinch.
I'll call them by the right name, now on.
-r



Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like thistles!
> ...


----------



## Cog (Jul 21, 2017)

A small addition. Golden oriole is a European bird related to the Corvidae family. If you live in North America, you'll never see it. But it can be easily confused with Yellow oriole or Orange orole, New World birds which belong to the family Icteridae. The two families are not related, but the birds are called oriole because of their yellow color.



lion rock said:


> Thanks Click.
> Lesson for the day: American Goldfinch.
> I'll call them by the right name, now on.
> -r
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 21, 2017)

Many lessons. Thank you.
Once upon a time, I was told that these were orioles. That's stuck. No more.
Proper common name: American Goldfinch.
Thanks Cog.
-r




Cog said:


> A small addition. Golden oriole is a European bird related to the Corvidae family. If you live in North America, you'll never see it. But it can be easily confused with Yellow oriole or Orange orole, New World birds which belong to the family Icteridae. The two families are not related, but the birds are called oriole because of their yellow color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 21, 2017)

Love the recent shots. My daddy and his daughter returned this AM so I got a few more Pileated shots to sort out. Every once in a while he pokes some food from his moth down hers even though she's eating.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 22, 2017)

So here is half of the little girl! Can't say I don't try. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2017)

;D Nice try.


----------



## dpc (Jul 22, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nice ones dpc.
> The first and second could do with reducing the brightness but the framing on the third one is fantastic (maybe a bit higher shooting position to drop the strong oof feather but t 8)hat is nitpicking).



Thanks for the compliment and suggestion. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 22, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> V nice dpc, I can see that bird is a challenge.
> 
> This wire is no longer up. It fed across the pond to light my skating rink in the winter. I have a few disgruntled birds but I explained that it detracted from my pond pictures.
> 
> Jack




Nice shot of the cedar waxwing, perhaps my favourite bits.


----------



## dpc (Jul 22, 2017)

Cog said:


> Common kingfisher




Beautiful shot of a beautiful bird.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jul 22, 2017)

Almost a silhouette - Australian Pied Cormorant


----------



## dslrdummy (Jul 22, 2017)

Australian Pied Cormorant


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 22, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nice ones dpc.
> the framing on the third one is fantastic



That is a really awesome shot, dpc.


----------



## TheJock (Jul 22, 2017)

One from today out in the middle of the desert here in Dubai, an Egyptian Nightjar - 5DIII + 600L IS USM, F6.3, 1/1000, ISO 400


----------



## dpc (Jul 22, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Nice ones dpc.
> ...




Thanks 8)


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2017)

Stewart K said:


> One from today out in the middle of the desert here in Dubai, an Egyptian Nightjar - 5DIII + 600L IS USM, F6.3, 1/1000, ISO 400



Nice shot, Stewart.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 22, 2017)

Stewart K said:


> One from today out in the middle of the desert here in Dubai, an Egyptian Nightjar - 5DIII + 600L IS USM, F6.3, 1/1000, ISO 400



*Great bird ! And a wonderful shot.*


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 22, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Stewart K said:
> 
> 
> > One from today out in the middle of the desert here in Dubai, an Egyptian Nightjar - 5DIII + 600L IS USM, F6.3, 1/1000, ISO 400
> ...



+1 Wonders of nature.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 23, 2017)

So daddy showed up with his little girl - oops on closer inspection it's his son. So maybe soon I can get a shot of the family; but where's mama?? Looking at the eyes I guess the son is older than the daughter??

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2017)

Very nice, Jack.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 23, 2017)

beautiful shot, Jack.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 23, 2017)

Jack,
Happy family to you!
Much to shoot!
-r


----------



## AlanF (Jul 24, 2017)

Just posted some puffins in flight with beaks full of sand eels. My wife shot the portraits using my favourite combo, 5DSR + 100-400mm II.


----------



## hbr (Jul 24, 2017)

Great shots Jack, AlanF and AlanF's wife!


----------



## ERHP (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice Jack! 

AlanF, cool shots of the puffins!

Here is one of the Yellow Crown's, watching a potential rival take off in the distance. 





1DX MK II 600f/4L II 1/200 : f/6.3 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2017)

Very nice picture, ERHP.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 24, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, ERHP.



+1 You can almost see the evil in his eyes!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 24, 2017)

V nice Mrs. Alan. Must be quite the experience to be there seeing those birds.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks everyone, but really these guys are tame nearly like Downies so it doesn't involve much. I almost feel guilty, that is until I consider what others get to shoot in their environments. 

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Jul 24, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice picture, ERHP.
> ...



Thanks Click and Jack! LOL, these are very friendly birds. This one almost put its head inside the lens hood later on. I was worried because how do you explain a scratch on the objective from a bird to insurance people?


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2017)

...You send the picture of the bird's beak. ;D


----------



## clbayley (Jul 24, 2017)

I am a little late with this one...I was stalking 3 Grebe nests awaiting babies. I caught site of this little one before all the Grebes vanished on me.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 24, 2017)

clbayley said:


> I am a little late with this one...I was stalking 3 Grebe nests awaiting babies. I caught site of this little one before all the Grebes vanished on me.



Sweet, I barely noticed it!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, clbayley.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 24, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> So daddy showed up with his little girl - oops on closer inspection it's his son. So maybe soon I can get a shot of the family; but where's mama?? Looking at the eyes I guess the son is older than the daughter??
> 
> Jack



Nice one Jack, good pose and very sharp.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks Alan. 

Still trying to figure out the optimal choices for button programming for BIF to be able to switch effortlessly. I'm presently using one-shot spot on the shutter where I'd have a slower speed, and have a button to switch to _Custom shooting mode_ with a faster shutter speed etc. 

Switching C modes can work but I find the thumb finger approach of BBF (with AF-ON being most convenient for my hand size) to be limited only by my mental agility (unfortunately a severe limitation  ). Some days I feel like it's hopeless.

Jack


----------



## TheJock (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks for the comments on the Egyptian Nighjar guys.
It’s a fascinating bird, I counted 10 in total, then I caused a bit of a twitch for some other birders here in Dubai, our main guy in the region headed out there to observe their behaviours at dusk (as they are a nocturnal species) and he observed 16 in total, with 3 first moult juvenile’s. He watched them hover briefly over the adjacent lake while taking a drink, he said it was similar to Swallow behaviour. I might head back to catch that myself as some water shots could be nice for the collection!!


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 25, 2017)

Grebe washing
1Dx2 with 400 + 1.4x extender. 
ISO 4000, 1/1250 f5.6


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 25, 2017)

V nice. I love that combo for its snappy AF and good resolution. 800 is far more of a challenge when there is action, at least for me but I'm addicted to the reach it gives. Now if the 400 would just zoom to 800 ...

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank you, Jack.

Here is another shot from the same sequence and I am not sure if I prefer this with the curve of the wing 

That's the problem with 14fps - you can get slightly different images where a tilt or a curve can make a difference to the expression of the picture. At 7 fps it would have been there or not...


----------



## AlanF (Jul 25, 2017)

One more puffin. 400mm DO II + 5DIV.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 25, 2017)

Painted Bunting


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2017)

@ Mikehit, AlanF and jprusa,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 25, 2017)

*Black Tern - Martha's Vineyard.*

Followed this bird by kayak down a long narrow beach for an hour. It was mixed in with a huge Common Tern colony of 2,000 plus birds. It finally landed in a good spot so I could beach my craft and not get bounced by waves as much. Black Terns are unusual here. Lots of fun and some nice picts.

7D and Sigma 150-600 C


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 25, 2017)

jprusa said:


> Painted Bunting


Nice shot - can almost read the band.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 25, 2017)

Click said:


> @ Mikehit, AlanF and jprusa,
> 
> Very nice shots, guys.



Add me to the like list. 

Mike it's a problem I am very thankful to have even though it's a time waster. Obviously for static subjects it's not as important but still with my woodpeckers one shot may have the tongue in and another out. Now does that happen in 1/7 sec or 1/14 sec it's hard to say but compared to my 6D 4.5 fps it's like wow and I'm thrilled with it. When I acquire focus and hear that fps whir it's reassuring and surprisingly I'm finding at 600 or 800 mm lens distances the noise isn't much of an issue..

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Jul 26, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Painted Bunting
> ...


 Thanks !


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 26, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> *Black Tern - Martha's Vineyard.*
> 
> Followed this bird by kayak down a long narrow beach for an hour. It was mixed in with a huge Common Tern colony of 2,000 plus birds. It finally landed in a good spot so I could beach my craft and not get bounced by waves as much. Black Terns are unusual here. Lots of fun and some nice picts.
> 
> 7D and Sigma 150-600 C



Very nice! I wanna get me that Sigma...


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> *Black Tern - Martha's Vineyard.*
> 
> Followed this bird by kayak down a long narrow beach for an hour. It was mixed in with a huge Common Tern colony of 2,000 plus birds. It finally landed in a good spot so I could beach my craft and not get bounced by waves as much. Black Terns are unusual here. Lots of fun and some nice picts.
> 
> 7D and Sigma 150-600 C



Nice shots, Islander.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 26, 2017)

Click said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > *Black Tern - Martha's Vineyard.*
> ...


Vey nice Jeff , Kayak is next on the list for me.


----------



## clbayley (Jul 26, 2017)

I loving and seeing different species that are not the norm around home. I get a kick out of Quail...but I have never know one to have 2 tufts?!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2017)

jprusa said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > jprusa said:
> ...



I must admit that I get upset when I take a photo of a bird and discover it is ringed! It shouldn't make a difference. Anyway, it's a very nice shot.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 26, 2017)

AlanF said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > IslanderMV said:
> ...


Thanks Alan, I have photographed very few Painted Buntings without bands and usually they have one on the other leg that ID's what state the bird was banded in. And your one more Puffin shot is fantastic.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 26, 2017)

clbayley said:


> I loving and seeing different species that are not the norm around home. I get a kick out of Quail...but I have never know one to have 2 tufts?!



V nice!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2017)

clbayley said:


> I loving and seeing different species that are not the norm around home. I get a kick out of Quail...but I have never know one to have 2 tufts?!



Very nice picture, clbayley. I know that occasionally some California quails have two tufts like this one, but I cannot explain why.


----------



## TheJock (Jul 27, 2017)

I managed a few snaps last weekend while out looking for the Egyptian Nightjar, I thought I would share a few with you guys so you can see some of the species we have here in the UAE. 

1. Gray Francolin
2. Blue Cheeked Bee-Eater
3. Egyptian Nightjar
4. Red Wattled Lapwing


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 27, 2017)

V nice Stew - is that what we call the Hungarian partridge?

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2017)

Very nice series, Stewart. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> V nice Stew - is that what we call the Hungarian partridge?
> 
> Jack




The Grey Francolin is also called Grey partridge....and also known as the English partridge, Hungarian partridge.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 27, 2017)

clbayley said:


> I loving and seeing different species that are not the norm around home. I get a kick out of Quail...but I have never know one to have 2 tufts?!



A very ice shot, clbailey. The colours of the background complement the bird so well. 
I would try lightening the shows on the bird a tad but that is a small point.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Stewart. Thanks for sharing.


 +!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > V nice Stew - is that what we call the Hungarian partridge?
> ...



Thanks click! I thought it looked too familiar. My daughter has one I shot and mounted when I was 14 and trying everything life had to offer.  They are not very common here so "shooting" one now is more challenging at least in Alberta.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 27, 2017)

Never thought the CR bird thread would be a place where I'd be posting my "baby" pictures.  Here's my little girl from this AM. Click or anyone, since my monitor needs calibration, how's the exposure? I'm thinking it needs to be a little brighter. Would be happier without the beak shadows too!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 27, 2017)

Jack,
I do like the exposure as is.
If you can raise the shadow on the beak, that's good, I'm no critique, I do like it.
r


----------



## AlanF (Jul 27, 2017)

The exposure is fine, as is the beak. Why were using iso1600 and f/9 on our favourite lens?


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2017)

I guess we've got lots of GBH shots already, but I'll add a couple more. A common but photogenic bird.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 27, 2017)

AlanF said:


> The exposure is fine, as is the beak. Why were using iso1600 and f/9 on our favourite lens?



Because I was in my undershorts and slippers outside in the heat of the moment having just jumped out of bed. Also, the other night I started experimenting with lots of different settings and button options and have totally spoiled what little intuition I had gained. In other words I don't know what I'm doing. How's that? 

Actually, I've been finding too little DOF for full focus in some flight shots and was hoping for a BIF so I had F9. Generally, I'm working around the yard and shots happen on the spur of the moment; run and grab the camera and I'm blowing quite a few.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2017)

Eyes closed! I'm not sure what these birds are. They look a bit like common nighthawks but I'm not sure that they are. Can anyone enlighten me? 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 27, 2017)

My guess - that's guess - Purple martins.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jul 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> My guess - that's guess - Purple martins.
> 
> Jack




Thanks, Jack! I think you may be right. I wasn't able to get a good look at the upper parts of the birds as they were quite high up in a tree and didn't take flight.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

Just me?? CR home page won't load.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> My guess - that's guess - Purple martins.
> 
> Jack


Looks like that to me too.....

Btw, if you post where the photo is taken, it helps with the ID.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

Don by now you should guess that dpc is likely shooting in good old Saskatchewan.  However, he seems to get around too, so you're right.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don by now you should guess that dpc is likely shooting in good old Saskatchewan.  However, he seems to get around too, so you're right.
> 
> Jack



I was thinking a bit more granular..... like part of the world, but also local environment.... like field, swamp, mixed forest, etc......


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Don by now you should guess that dpc is likely shooting in good old Saskatchewan.  However, he seems to get around too, so you're right.
> ...



But Don, there is only bald prairie in Saskatchewan! 

Again, you're right, we need to specify the details.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

BTW I just posted a cry of help since my 1DX2 will not respond to new button programming since it locked up after I accidentally pressed some nonsensical button combinations. Anyone have any suggestions or do I just reset the whole camera and hope. Redoing all my choices will be a pain.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> BTW I just posted a cry of help since my 1DX2 will not respond to new button programming since it locked up after I accidentally pressed some nonsensical button combinations. Anyone have any suggestions or do I just reset the whole camera and hope. Redoing all my choices will be a pain.
> 
> Jack


I believe that the 1DX2 can save settings to a memory card..... try that, reset it to factory defaults, and then reload...... You may wish to send Canon a copy of the settings for them to debug.....


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> But Don, there is only bald prairie in Saskatchewan!



You are right, I should have recognized the tree...

For international forum members, Saskatchewan is a Canadian province that is known for being flat with endless fields of wheat as far as the eye can see in all directions. Despite this reputation, there are hills, valleys, and forests....


----------



## hbr (Jul 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> BTW I just posted a cry of help since my 1DX2 will not respond to new button programming since it locked up after I accidentally pressed some nonsensical button combinations. Anyone have any suggestions or do I just reset the whole camera and hope. Redoing all my choices will be a pain.
> 
> Jack



FWIW I found this on the Fred Mranda forum. Apparently a few people are having lockups with long primes and some AF settings.

"With the lock up, the common denominator is a long lens 300+ and the need for fast af. (Ie racing action)."

If I find anything else, I will let you know.

Brian

PS Have you tried to dismount the lens and re mount it. I have several of my cameras lock up from time to time with heavy lenses. Just a thought.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

Oh boy, that was me 400 DO II and maybe 1.4 or 2X. The thread where this should be discussed is: 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=33132.new;topicseen#new

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

hbr said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > BTW I just posted a cry of help since my 1DX2 will not respond to new button programming since it locked up after I accidentally pressed some nonsensical button combinations. Anyone have any suggestions or do I just reset the whole camera and hope. Redoing all my choices will be a pain.
> ...



Will try but the camera is not now locked up only the button programmability has gotten messed up.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Never thought the CR bird thread would be a place where I'd be posting my "baby" pictures.  Here's my little girl from this AM. Click or anyone, since my monitor needs calibration, how's the exposure? I'm thinking it needs to be a little brighter. Would be happier without the beak shadows too!
> 
> Jack



Looks perfect to me. 

I really like this picture, Jack.


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...




O.K. I admit I should have stated the environmental circumstances with respect to the birds. So: south-western Saskatchewan, along walking path around the local reservoir. Lots of trees and bushes. Essentially rural, on the outskirts of a moderate sized town.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

dpc said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



And was there a martin apartment? How many suites? 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...




No martin apartment. Just plain old Saskatchewan rurality.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

I feel for the martins. There must be some government grant or federal project for the homeless! 

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 28, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> For international forum members, Saskatchewan is a Canadian province that is known for being flat with endless fields of wheat as far as the eye can see in all directions. Despite this reputation, there are hills, valleys, and forests....



I recall the first time I went to Canada looking through the guidebooks of where to go. The photos often show local sights and Saskatchewan had a picture of a grain silo. 'Exciting' I thought...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

I lived in Moosejaw one year. It was very unique and there was lots to photograph - almost desert like with cactus on rolling hills. So many meadow larks. And I visited the Qu'appelle valley which is truly like an oasis in a prairie desert of grain. Seemed like every living creature sought refuge there.

QU'APPELLE VALLEY - Legend tells of a young Indian brave canoeing home from a hunting trip one evening when he thought he heard someone calling his name. "Who calls?", he asked aloud.
A postcard illustration of a part of the old Hudson Bay Post
Stations of the Cross and Chapel, at Lebret.
There was no reply. "Qu'appelle?" he tried again, this time in French. Then came a reply from the hills on the other side of the placid, moonlit lake: "Qu'appelle?" It was his echo. 

The best thing about the province is it's friendly hardworking typically rural folk. Think NHL hockey; Saskatchewan is a significant contributor. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks Jack for the information on QU'APPELLE.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Thanks Jack for the information on QU'APPELLE.



And thank you for all the kind words. It really does have the wildlife since there are trees and water and it truly is like an oasis. Of course wildlife is adaptive so there is no shortage of birds all over Saskatchewan. I wasn't there long enough to speak with any authority. And, there is the North of the province with its lakes.

Of course you know about Moose Jaw and Al Capone. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Of course you know about Moose Jaw and Al Capone.



Yes of course...The famous tunnel, and the fact that Moose Jaw's nickname was “Little Chicago”. 

I know Moose Jaw quite a bit, I have been there a few months for training at the military base.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2017)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you know about Moose Jaw and Al Capone.
> ...



When I was there one of the department stores had a cable system that carried the purchase information or receipts up to the person who did the paperwork. It was a rare peak into the past. My first SLR an Ftb was purchased their and that's where I acquired the love of photography.

Jack


----------



## 7DmkI (Jul 29, 2017)

An unusual set up for birding: M + 70-200 F4L.


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice shot, 7DmkI.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jul 29, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shot, 7DmkI.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2017)

That's one happy camper eating probably his favorite food! V nice.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Jul 29, 2017)

Cormorant baby going DEEP for food!


----------



## 4D (Jul 29, 2017)

azhelishot said:


> Another Harris Hawk...



Great shot!


----------



## 4D (Jul 29, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Just posted some puffins in flight with beaks full of sand eels. My wife shot the portraits using my favourite combo, 5DSR + 100-400mm II.



I love the puffins AlanF. Where were they taken?


----------



## 4D (Jul 29, 2017)

Australian hobby falcon caught in the act at the school just behind our house. Every morning we see him perched atop the tree about 150m away surveying his kingdom, see bottom pic. 

He made me buy Vortex 20x60 to see him better ;D

They take off so quick I just missed him... hopefully next time

Wife's 77D and 100-400 II


----------



## kodakrome (Jul 29, 2017)

GBH at 6:55 this morning, ISO 3200


----------



## dcm (Jul 29, 2017)

Ring-billed Gull. Parked on our dock piling for a while so I was able to get images from different angles. Pleased with the handheld M5/100-400L II combo. Cropped with minor exposure and highlight/shadow adjustments.


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2017)

@ clbayley, 4D, kodakrome and dcm,

Very nice pictures, guys. Keep posting.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2017)

Click said:


> @ clbayley, 4D, kodakrome and dcm,
> 
> Very nice pictures, guys. Keep posting.



I'm lazy, I'll just attach to click's post. Great shots.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Jul 29, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > @ clbayley, 4D, kodakrome and dcm,
> ...



Thanks Jack and Click.
Keep posting is right - gotta get this thread up to 1000 pages.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 29, 2017)

Kingfisher on cobweb. 5DSR + 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 29, 2017)

Hummy!
-r


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 30, 2017)

Today was the first of this year where I was able to get out and photograph hummingbirds. It was interesting seeing this little red insect show up in many of the images.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 30, 2017)

I can't seem too attach them all in a single post.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 30, 2017)

last one.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 30, 2017)

Great humming bird shots - well done! One of my dreams is to get some myself.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 30, 2017)

Great shots from all. That insect has something going on.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Jul 30, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Today was the first of this year where I was able to get out and photograph hummingbirds. It was interesting seeing this little red insect show up in many of the images.


Nice Picture!


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Great shots from all. That insect has something going on.
> 
> Jack



+1


Well done, guys.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks guys! Here is another one from today. I was lucky enough to get close enough for the minimum focusing distance on my 150-600C at 600mm. Full image, only resized for posting. 

ISO 250, f7.1, 1/320


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 31, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Thanks guys! Here is another one from today. I was lucky enough to get close enough for the minimum focusing distance on my 150-600C at 600mm. Full image, only resized for posting.
> 
> ISO 250, f7.1, 1/320



Great! Cool colors too.

I surprised a Mama mallard and here children obeyed her perfectly, all five of them. Ten minutes without a move then she gave them the all clear.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Thanks guys! Here is another one from today. I was lucky enough to get close enough for the minimum focusing distance on my 150-600C at 600mm. Full image, only resized for posting.
> 
> ISO 250, f7.1, 1/320




Very nice. Well done, Ryananthony .


----------



## clbayley (Aug 1, 2017)

I was lucky to see some hummingbirds today. Would have liked more time to get a more dramatic shot, but I am happy with the clarity of this shot! Fast moving targets...I am learning that your shutterspeed can never be too fast...


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2017)

clbayley said:


> I was lucky to see some hummingbirds today. Would have liked more time to get a more dramatic shot, but I am happy with the clarity of this shot! Fast moving targets...I am learning that your shutterspeed can never be too fast...




Beautiful. Great shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 1, 2017)

Click said:


> clbayley said:
> 
> 
> > I was lucky to see some hummingbirds today. Would have liked more time to get a more dramatic shot, but I am happy with the clarity of this shot! Fast moving targets...I am learning that your shutterspeed can never be too fast...
> ...



Agreed!

Jack


----------



## Jopa (Aug 1, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Thanks guys! Here is another one from today. I was lucky enough to get close enough for the minimum focusing distance on my 150-600C at 600mm. Full image, only resized for posting.
> 
> ISO 250, f7.1, 1/320



Love the composition!


----------



## Jopa (Aug 1, 2017)

Great Egrets on Lake Texoma:








Fake motion blur - don't know how to pan, sorry


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 1, 2017)

1Dx2 at ISO 25,600 with a 30% crop. !!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 1, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> 1Dx2 at ISO 25,600 with a 30% crop. !!



Great shot Mike!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 1, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Great Egrets on Lake Texoma:
> Fake motion blur - don't know how to pan, sorry



Nice composition.


----------



## BobG (Aug 1, 2017)

Fairly recent capture with my new 5D4. iso200, F5.6, 1/1600, 600F4+1.4x III


----------



## AlanF (Aug 1, 2017)

I have never seen a kingfisher's tongue before. She had swallowed a piece of reed and was trying to get rid of it.


----------



## tron (Aug 1, 2017)

Great shots Bobg and AlanF...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 1, 2017)

V nice shots everyone but Alan's ;D won out. Reminds me of my first view of a waxwing tongue.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2017)

BobG said:


> Fairly recent capture with my new 5D4. iso200, F5.6, 1/1600, 600F4+1.4x III



Lovely shot. Well done, Bob.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I have never seen a kingfisher's tongue before. She had swallowed a piece of reed and was trying to get rid of it.



Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## clbayley (Aug 2, 2017)

Paddling around Morro Bay today. It seems to always be foggy here, which provides really nice light!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 2, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Paddling around Morro Bay today. It seems to always be foggy here, which provides really nice light!



V nice.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 2, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> V nice shots everyone but Alan's ;D won out. Reminds me of my first view of a waxwing tongue.
> 
> Jack



Is that a tongue-in-cheek emoji?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 2, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > V nice shots everyone but Alan's ;D won out. Reminds me of my first view of a waxwing tongue.
> ...



 :-\ :'(


----------



## Cog (Aug 3, 2017)

Shrike:


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2017)

Cog said:


> Shrike:



Very nice pictures, Cog. I especially like the first one, beautiful background.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 3, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I have never seen a kingfisher's tongue before. She had swallowed a piece of reed and was trying to get rid of it.


Nice shot Alan!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 3, 2017)

Click said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > Shrike:
> ...



V nice. Father used to call them the butcher bird; haven't seen one in decades.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 3, 2017)

Nice shots Cog. I have never got that close to a shrike.


----------



## Cog (Aug 3, 2017)

*Click. Jack Douglas, AlanF*
Thank you, guys. I posted the second picture as my personal record to have gotten close to a shrike. I should say they are common in Europe and Middle East, but very hard to get close enough to take a decent picture. I suspect I made that shot near the nest. The bird was very nervous and tried to walk me away from the place.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 4, 2017)

*Green Heron* closeup. This one froze in place, trying to be invisible.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 4, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> *Green Heron* closeup. This one froze in place, trying to be invisible.



Lovely.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## LSeries (Aug 5, 2017)

Wagtail Feeding by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## hbr (Aug 5, 2017)

Great shot, L Series. That picture just made a liar out of me as it used the same lens as mine but you used ISO 1600. HA Ha. I guess since I use my 7D2 for BIF I usually keep the shutter speed over 1/2500. But, at least for my copy, ISO 1600 would take a lot of time to clean up the noise.

Brian


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2017)

Lovely shot, LSeries. Nicely done.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 5, 2017)

Last Sunday, I used my 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC on the 5DSR for shots of a kingfisher. This morning, I took the 100-400mm II + 5DSR to the same spot and got a similar shot. The zoom at 400mm stands up well to the prime at 560mm as I was reasonably close and the crops (100%) are not extreme. Usual processing of DxO Optics Pro plus USM 100% 0.9px.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 5, 2017)

So nice, AlanF!
-r



AlanF said:


> Last Sunday, I used my 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC on the 5DSR for shots of a kingfisher. This morning, I took the 100-400mm II + 5DSR to the same spot and got a similar shot. The zoom at 400mm stands up well to the prime at 560mm as I was reasonably close and the crops (100%) are not extreme. Usual processing of DxO Optics Pro plus USM 100% 0.9px.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Last Sunday, I used my 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC on the 5DSR for shots of a kingfisher. This morning, I took the 100-400mm II + 5DSR to the same spot and got a similar shot. The zoom at 400mm stands up well to the prime at 560mm as I was reasonably close and the crops (100%) are not extreme. Usual processing of DxO Optics Pro plus USM 100% 0.9px.



Very nice pictures, Alan. I love that bird. 8)


----------



## Talys (Aug 5, 2017)

Wow, AlanF, that is a very cool bird, and a great shot. Congrats on the pic


----------



## LSeries (Aug 5, 2017)

hbr said:


> Great shot, L Series. That picture just made a liar out of me as it used the same lens as mine but you used ISO 1600. HA Ha. I guess since I use my 7D2 for BIF I usually keep the shutter speed over 1/2500. But, at least for my copy, ISO 1600 would take a lot of time to clean up the noise.
> 
> Brian



Well, ISO 1600 is often way too much for 7D2. I usually shoot at ISO 1000 max.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 6, 2017)

Northern Shrike at Mono Lake, CA.
cropped



Northern Shrike Mono Lake 3374 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Aug 6, 2017)

KeithBreazeal,
Nice shot. Beautiful sky and rock structure.
Like.
-r



KeithBreazeal said:


> Northern Shrike at Mono Lake, CA.
> cropped
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Northern Shrike at Mono Lake, CA.
> cropped



Nice shot, Keith. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 6, 2017)

V nice Lseries, Alan and Keith.

With all the grumbling about low ISO DR lately it's re-emphasized for me how hard it is to ever be down there. This is not very good but it's ISO 12500 because I needed shutter speed and some DOF. There were literally 100's of Pine siskins visiting on a drizzly day.

Jack


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 6, 2017)

lion rock said:


> KeithBreazeal,
> Nice shot. Beautiful sky and rock structure.
> Like.
> -r
> ...





> Nice shot, Keith. Well done



Thanks guys


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 8, 2017)

The Pine siskins were back today with a vengeance, dozens of them behaving rather badly. Not as cloudy so a little better shot.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Aug 8, 2017)

Barn swallows


----------



## lion rock (Aug 8, 2017)

Jack,
I like this a lot. The color and the "environment," nice.
Must be a treat to watch these guys play around.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> The Pine siskins were back today with a vengeance, dozens of them behaving rather badly. Not as cloudy so a little better shot.
> 
> Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 8, 2017)

Cog,
Nice shot.
Does the swallows help with reception. 8) ;D ;D ?
-r



Cog said:


> Barn swallows


----------



## Cog (Aug 8, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Cog,
> Nice shot.
> Does the swallows help with reception. 8) ;D ;D ?
> -r
> ...


Not sure. It probably helped when they spread their wings.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2017)

Jack and Cog,

Very nice shots, guys. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks guys.

Riley, I think we agree that when we get to experience these simple things in life it's way more pleasing than what the average person could imagine. I thank my parents for instilling curiosity and a love of nature in me. 

They were swooping almost like starlings in clouds in the sky. A first for me ... and then they're gone for a day or so.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 8, 2017)

NICE Jack!
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Riley, I think we agree that when we get to experience these simple things in life it's way more pleasing than what the average person could imagine. I thank my parents for instilling curiosity and a love of nature in me.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2017)

Great shot Keith - what a great shrike beak!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2017)

The three barnswallows - hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil.


----------



## BobG (Aug 9, 2017)

A couple from the weekend when I happened across a Cuckoo still being fed by its 'parent' Reed warblers.
(5DIV with 600+1.4x & cropped) 





[url=https://flic.kr/p/Wg9zq3]


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 9, 2017)

What a great opportunity, Bob and well captured.


----------



## Cog (Aug 9, 2017)

BobG said:


> A couple from the weekend when I happened across a Cuckoo still being fed by its 'parent' Reed warblers.
> (5DIV with 600+1.4x & cropped)


Nice! That's how it happens with cuckoos...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 9, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> What a great opportunity, Bob and well captured.



Wonderful.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > What a great opportunity, Bob and well captured.
> ...



+1 Well done, Bob.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 9, 2017)

BobG said:


> A couple from the weekend when I happened across a Cuckoo still being fed by its 'parent' Reed warblers.
> (5DIV with 600+1.4x & cropped)



Very illuminating!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 9, 2017)

AlanF said:


> BobG said:
> 
> 
> > A couple from the weekend when I happened across a Cuckoo still being fed by its 'parent' Reed warblers.
> ...



You mean well illuminated? ;D

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 9, 2017)

Still only have time to grab the odd shot in my back yard but it energizes me to keep working on the drudgery. Now if this could have been a hawk I'd be thrilled.

Jack


----------



## varoonprasad (Aug 9, 2017)

Ring-billed gull
Canon 7D +70-200 f4 IS


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 9, 2017)

Nice, that's a pretty serious gull head-shot!

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 9, 2017)

Another from my little owl evening. Looking a bit peeved someone was watching him eat his supper


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 9, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Another from my little owl evening. Looking a bit peeved someone was watching him eat his supper



V nice. To me he looks sleepy. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 10, 2017)

The photos I recently posted are labeled Chipping sparrow. I'm presently confused since I have some shots that I previously ID'd as American Tree sparrow. Anyone care to check out these recent photos - are they Chipping and how can I be sure?

Jack


----------



## Cog (Aug 10, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> The photos I recently posted are labeled Chipping sparrow. I'm presently confused since I have some shots that I previously ID'd as American Tree sparrow. Anyone care to check out these recent photos - are they Chipping and how can I be sure?
> 
> Jack


I'd say that the last picture is a Chipping sparrow. The stripe across the eye is black. American Tree Sparrow has a brown stripe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 10, 2017)

Cog said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > The photos I recently posted are labeled Chipping sparrow. I'm presently confused since I have some shots that I previously ID'd as American Tree sparrow. Anyone care to check out these recent photos - are they Chipping and how can I be sure?
> ...



Thanks Cog!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Aug 10, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Sure. I recall that chipping sparrows were very common in Iowa almost all year round, but American tree sparrows came to Iowa only for a winter. Here's a couple of images from my archives.

Chipping sparrow:




American tree sparrow:


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2017)

Lovely shots, Cog. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Cog (Aug 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, Cog. I especially like the second one.


Thank you, Click. It's been a while since I left Iowa. I really miss the place.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 10, 2017)

Cog, do you have any A T sparrow shots of similar quality that would help me differentiate?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 10, 2017)

I've started fooling with the 1DX2 4K60 movie capability for some birds in the yard. Anyone that can give me a quick how to on grabbing a frame?

Jack


----------



## Cog (Aug 10, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog, do you have any A T sparrow shots of similar quality that would help me differentiate?
> 
> Jack


I just posted one on the previous page. Here's another one from the same series, but I guess that all ATS that I have:


----------



## varoonprasad (Aug 10, 2017)

Canon 7D mark ii + 400mm f5.6L


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 10, 2017)

Sorry!! I didn't pay close enough attention. I will now try to solidify my understanding of the differences.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 10, 2017)

varoonprasad said:


> Canon 7D mark ii + 400mm f5.6L



Nice bird, nice shot!

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2017)

varoonprasad said:


> Canon 7D mark ii + 400mm f5.6L



Very nice shot, varoonprasad.


----------



## HB (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't think these dunlin had encountered humans before as they allowed me to get very close.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2017)

HB said:


> I don't think these dunlin had encountered humans before as they allowed me to get very close.



Very nice. I really like the second picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 10, 2017)

Click said:


> HB said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think these dunlin had encountered humans before as they allowed me to get very close.
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## dcm (Aug 11, 2017)

A few taken with M5 + EF70-300 f/4-5.6 IS II USM and processed with DPP4. This zoom is a nice compromise between the EFM 55-200 and the EF 100-400L.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2017)

V nice DCM.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2017)

I need help again with ID. I have Stokes and also Sparrows of US and C but I'm not good visually with memory flipping through candidates.

Saw a Yellow warbler by my pond yesterday, in fact there were many.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2017)

dcm said:


> A few taken with M5 + EF70-300 f/4-5.6 IS II USM and processed with DPP4. This zoom is a nice compromise between the EFM 55-200 and the EF 100-400L.



Very nice series, DCM.


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I need help again with ID. I have Stokes and also Sparrows of US and C but I'm not good visually with memory flipping through candidates.
> 
> Saw a Yellow warbler by my pond yesterday, in fact there were many.
> 
> Jack




Nice pictures, Jack.

For the bird's ID, it looks like a Song Sparrow to me.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks click. Now that I've looked through the sample photos, I won't say you're wrong but I'd have a tough time with this. Can you suggest why?

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2017)

There is a variety of regional differences that this bird shows across North America. With your picture, it's very difficult to get enough detail for a positive ID.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2017)

Click said:


> There is a variety of regional differences that this bird shows across North America. With your picture, it's very difficult to get enough detail for a positive ID.



 Now I don't feel so bad  Guess I have to try harder to get more views of my subjects. Thanks.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2017)

;D 

I'll try again to help you with the ID.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2017)

Click said:


> ;D
> 
> I'll try again to help you with the ID.



OK, here's one for you. 

So, the waxwing watches and decides to bath. He has the whole pond but no, he has to chase the sparrow out of that spot! Now the sparrow gets to watch. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2017)

...Like Sheldon Cooper: "That's my spot, you're in my spot" ;D


----------



## Cog (Aug 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I need help again with ID. I have Stokes and also Sparrows of US and C but I'm not good visually with memory flipping through candidates.
> ...



I concur. I ID them by multiple brown streaks on the chest.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks Cog, good to know.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Aug 11, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Cog, good to know.
> 
> Jack


The Cornell Lab of Ornithology is a great resource on bird ID:
https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/search/?__hstc=161696355.c50fa0afe42dbbc20533fc7caa378dec.1502480884221.1502480884221.1502480884221.1&__hssc=161696355.3.1502480884221&__hsfp=827045857#_ga=2.247644160.664157036.1502480833-1060536191.1502480833
It helped me a lot.


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you Cog for your help and confirmation of the bird's ID.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks, I had kind of forgotten about this site.

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 11, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks, I had kind of forgotten about this site.
> 
> Jack



They also have an app. Great to use when in the field.


----------



## dcm (Aug 12, 2017)

A few more with the M5 + EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS II USM.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2017)

dcm said:


> A few more with the M5 + EF 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS II USM.



Nice pictures, dcm.


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2017)

Great Egret
I took this picture early this morning while kayaking.


----------



## Ryananthony (Aug 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Egret
> I took this picture early this morning while kayaking.



Wow, beautiful!


----------



## lion rock (Aug 15, 2017)

Excellent.
-r



Click said:


> Great Egret
> I took this picture early this morning while kayaking.


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Thanks guys.



I like it too!!  Wish I could jump in a kayak and ...

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks Jack.

...And you're welcome anytime if you're coming in my region. I have two kayaks.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2017)

Hey click, we were planning to motorhome east cross country for my son's graduation this year in Montreal but that didn't work out and we flew. Now he's just landed in London (not Ontario  ) to do his master's there so sadly I'm no longer sure about a cross Canada trip, but I surely would look you up if we did!

Now, I had determined to try out the 1DX2 4K60 today after very poor luck with stills of waxwing flight. Of course it got cloudy and was almost raining at 2PM when they start their feeding but I went anyway and did some videos. If a bird was already on a stump I'd AF and start the video recording until he flew. Alternately, I'd focus where he likes to hunt from and start the video and hope. Most of the time it worked within a minute. However, on taking the captures from the video it is quite evident that it's ISO 12500 and very grainy so I only will post this one sample. Hopefully, with sun soon, there will be a chance to get to maybe ISO 2500.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Aug 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Egret
> I took this picture early this morning while kayaking.


Very nice Click, Kayak next on the list


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Great Egret
> I took this picture early this morning while kayaking.



I really should have learned to kayak. Wonderful shot, Click.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 15, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Last Sunday, I used my 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC on the 5DSR for shots of a kingfisher. This morning, I took the 100-400mm II + 5DSR to the same spot and got a similar shot. The zoom at 400mm stands up well to the prime at 560mm as I was reasonably close and the crops (100%) are not extreme. Usual processing of DxO Optics Pro plus USM 100% 0.9px.



After lurking in these forums for quite some time, I guess it's time to contribute as well 

Now holiday is over I was catching up on posts and came across the Kingfisher - very nice picture AlanF.
Just wondering, what kind of light did you have - the colours seem a bit dull (not sure if this is the right term, I'm not native English speaking). About a year ago I had the opportunity to watch these birds from a hide with the morning sun on them and they were so brilliant in colour / tone!


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Nat_WA,

Beautiful picture...and welcome to CR


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey click, we were planning to motorhome east cross country for my son's graduation this year in Montreal but that didn't work out and we flew. Now he's just landed in London (not Ontario  ) to do his master's there so sadly I'm no longer sure about a cross Canada trip, but I surely would look you up if we did!
> 
> Jack



...Well, you 're always welcome if you have the chance. 


Nice shot, Jack. I like your bird, he looks angry.


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2017)

jprusa said:


> Very nice Click, Kayak next on the list





Mikehit said:


> I really should have learned to kayak. Wonderful shot, Click.




Thank you for your kind words, guys.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm prone to self pity when I see many varieties from others that I don't get to shoot but then I remind myself of just what I often get to experience. Right now it's the waxwings at the pond, and there are many. Probably around 10 just darting and hovering briefly snatching dragonflies and whatever over this dirty little pond. Other birds are coming too and bathing and I get to sit there for a couple hours just enjoying all the different moves. I could get still shots galore but right now I'm stubbornly ignoring stills and trying for BIF - do I need practice or what!

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 15, 2017)

Young Tree Swallow on a farm wire.

7D and Sigma 150-600 @ 600mm f6.3 - 1/800 - iso 320


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2017)

Nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Jeff.



So cute/cuddly

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
So many great shots since my last comment, I have been trying to get out a bit more and spend less time here while the weather is nice, plenty of time for forums when it's crap weather! 
Here is the one result of more time out, I've been trying to get a nice shot of Rooks, Crows, Ravens or Jackdaws for a while, Monday I was killing some time waiting for a customer and took my 40D and 70-300 (non L, I didn't have anything better with me!) to the cliff top. 
This one sat eying me cautiously and twitching every time I moved a bit closer, and boy was it windy there, hence the feathers over his / her crop being spread open! 
It looks to me like the lens body combo front focus a bit and no AFMA.  



IMG_1879_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2017)

Looks good to me!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Looks good to me!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Cog (Aug 16, 2017)

A nuthatch


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cog said:


> A nuthatch



Nice pose - and beautifully isolated by DoF!


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2017)

Cog said:


> A nuthatch



Lovely. I really like the light on the bird.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Cog. 
+1 



Nat_WA said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > A nuthatch
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Islander. 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



IslanderMV said:


> Young Tree Swallow on a farm wire.
> 
> 7D and Sigma 150-600 @ 600mm f6.3 - 1/800 - iso 320


----------



## Cog (Aug 16, 2017)

*Nat_WA, Valvebounce, Click*
Thank you, guys.

*Valvebounce*
I like the shades of black on a raven. Nice!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2017)

Cog, really like the lighting as well.

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Aug 16, 2017)

Juvenile Swallow at Uphill Boat Yard Weston-super-Mare UK


----------



## Cog (Aug 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog, really like the lighting as well.
> 
> Jack


Thank you, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2017)

These are not the best but ... for ISO 10000 I'm very pleased. I was after waxwings but had to give a few minutes to this plain Jane since she was so friendly.

Jack


----------



## HB (Aug 16, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> So many great shots since my last comment, I have been trying to get out a bit more and spend less time here while the weather is nice, plenty of time for forums when it's crap weather!
> Here is the one result of more time out, I've been trying to get a nice shot of Rooks, Crows, Ravens or Jackdaws for a while, Monday I was killing some time waiting for a customer and took my 40D and 70-300 (non L, I didn't have anything better with me!) to the cliff top.
> This one sat eying me cautiously and twitching every time I moved a bit closer, and boy was it windy there, hence the feathers over his / her crop being spread open!
> ...


----------



## NancyP (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes, HB, the background and the excellent exposure and light make the shot. Nice!


----------



## clbayley (Aug 17, 2017)

I love ravens...smartest birds in the world. I lived in the mountains and watched them do some uncannily intelligent things.

This is my raven shot. I an not fond of the processing, so I am looking at different things to do with it. But, I do love the look in his eye...


----------



## Talys (Aug 17, 2017)

That is a really awesome photo of a Raven. So expressive.

Congrats!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Cog. 
Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> *Valvebounce*
> I like the shades of black on a raven. Nice!


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Martin. 
Another really nice shot, cute looking thing too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



martinslade said:


> Juvenile Swallow at Uphill Boat Yard Weston-super-Mare UK


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Plain Jane, but very willing to strut her stuff for you! Nice series. 

Hi HB. 
Very nice shot, good pose, good background and nicely processed. 

Hi clbayley. 
I really like the bird, am I correct that it is the busy bokeh that you are not happy with? Bringing your dissatisfaction to attention made it stand out, otherwise it would probably have been fine. We all appear to be our own worst critics and should let go a bit! 
So true about the intellect, I watched the one I was shooting and his friend a bit further away behind him study me and my clumsy field craft as I edged closer, each move of a short step the threat level was re assesed with head tilting and a slight change in stance and then they would relax. Eventually his friend cracked and flew off, I got much closer to my featured bird before he followed his friend.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2017)

clbayley said:


> I love ravens...smartest birds in the world. I lived in the mountains and watched them do some uncannily intelligent things.
> 
> This is my raven shot. I an not fond of the processing, so I am looking at different things to do with it. But, I do love the look in his eye...



That's a very nice shot, clbayley. I agree with you, ravens are very intelligent birds.


----------



## clbayley (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks Click and VB!

I am disappointed in the blue cast on the bird. I admit I am very inexperienced with photo processing so sometimes slam sliders too far. I have been playing and learning and hope to come up with a new version of this picture some day.

As far as the busy bokeh, I actually really like it (except the light branch above its head). It represents a harshness that I think goes with the bird and it's meal.

I watched 2 ravens make a fool out of a dog. My neighbour's tied their dog to a long rope and one raven would taunt the dog while standing just outside the reach of the rope. The other raven would then steal the dog food. The birds then traded places. Poor dog didn't have a hope.


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2017)

clbayley said:


> I watched 2 ravens make a fool out of a dog. My neighbour's tied their dog to a long rope and one raven would taunt the dog while standing just outside the reach of the rope. The other raven would then steal the dog food. The birds then traded places. Poor dog didn't have a hope.



;D ;D ;D


Ravens 2 Dog 0


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 17, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Thanks Click and VB!
> 
> I am disappointed in the blue cast on the bird. I admit I am very inexperienced with photo processing so sometimes slam sliders too far. I have been playing and learning and hope to come up with a new version of this picture some day.
> 
> ...



It reminds me of a film I saw of Kites at the Ngorongoro crate in Kenya. At the top of the crater was an ice cream van and tourists eating their refreshing ice creams. One kite would flyby the tourist, missing them by inches - when they were distracted by this 'near miss' the second kite would steam in and steal the ice cream from their hand.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 17, 2017)

clbayley said:


> I am disappointed in the blue cast on the bird. I admit I am very inexperienced with photo processing so sometimes slam sliders too far. I have been playing and learning and hope to come up with a new version of this picture some day.



That magenta cast on blacks often happens when there is no obvious white area on the frame that the camera can use to set true white balance - I see it a lot on geese and ducks with black bills.
in Lightroom, I pick the white balance dropped and search over the frame for a patch (no matter how small) of white or grey - what you are looking for is an area where the RGB values are very nearly the same (in LR these are shown on the graph that pops up, other programs show it on the histogram). Click on that patch and it often resolves the issue. 
But be aware that ravens have a lot of blue in them anyway so an alternative is to adjust the HSL values of the blue channel.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 17, 2017)

Recently read of scientists upgrading the intelligence level they associate with even the smallest birds. The "bird brain" derogatory statement is rather unfortunate.

I may have mentioned before that at Haida Gwaii the traditional two clans were the eagles and ravens and folklore abounds with myths about ravens. Our crows are no slouches either. We humans seem to lack a lot of the capabilities that these amazing creatures have - intriguing.

I love the Raven photo too.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks Mike! So much to learn...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 17, 2017)

Need help with this flycatcher?? and I assume I'm correct on the house finch but maybe not.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi clbayley. 
Well there you go proof positive that some times what you don't like others do, I thought the blue was the iridescence of the feathers well caught in the shot! I only picked the bokeh because of your comment about not liking something and it was the only thing I could see which may have caused dissatisfaction, I think you are probably right about it complementing the scene. 
Love the story about the dog, it must have been hilarious to see. 

Cheers, Graham. 



clbayley said:


> Thanks Click and VB!
> 
> I am disappointed in the blue cast on the bird. I admit I am very inexperienced with photo processing so sometimes slam sliders too far. I have been playing and learning and hope to come up with a new version of this picture some day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Very nice shots of the flycatcher, beautiful looking bird in a beautiful setting nicely done, the house finch, good shot, but a shabby looking bird! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Need help with this flycatcher?? and I assume I'm correct on the house finch but maybe not.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2017)

Very nice series, Jack. I especially like the first and last picture.

Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 18, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Jack. I especially like the first and last picture.
> 
> Well done.



Thanks guys.

So no stab at what the ?flycatcher? is? 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 18, 2017)

I now think the ?flycatcher? might be a Blue-headed vireo. Help, anyone.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2017)

Tennessee Warbler


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2017)

... or Red-eyed Vireo


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 18, 2017)

Click said:


> ... or Red-eyed Vireo



Thanks. Did you notice the hook on the bill? Red-eyed; seems the over-eye markings don't match. I'll try the Audubon look-up.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Did you notice the hook on the bill?



No, I didn't. 

I'll try again tomorrow with a better book.


----------



## dcm (Aug 18, 2017)

Pelicans at a pond in City Park during golden hour with a few passing clouds. First time out with the M5 + Tamron 150-600 (finally got the firmware upgraded). Shot handheld or steadied on a railing. 200-400 looks great. Next time a tripod for slow shutter speeds at 600. A pretty good combo, not many misses other than operator error (like leaving the focus limiting switch at 15m :). Minor crop, exposure, and level adjustments.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 18, 2017)

Arrived in Malaysia. Off on the bird and animal safari next week, but got in some practice shots.These are from my favourite travel combo - 5DSR and 100-400mm II.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2017)

@ Alan, dcm,

Very nice pictures, guys.


@Jack,

Sorry, I haven’t found your bird's ID. I have found some really close in shape and colorwise but not exactly the same.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 18, 2017)

Click said:


> @ Alan, dcm,
> 
> Very nice pictures, guys. Yes, add me, JDW
> 
> ...



Don't fret it click, I've checked quite a bit and this one is tricky but I'm convinced it's a vireo.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 18, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I now think the ?flycatcher? might be a Blue-headed vireo. Help, anyone.
> 
> Jack



It looks like a Tennessee warbler

http://www.birdzilla.com/birds/tennessee-warbler.html

It doesn't have the white wing stripes of the vireos. Part of the challenge is male/female and breeding or (especially in males) eclipse plumage


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2017)

So my first guess is most likely.



Click said:


> Tennessee Warbler


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 18, 2017)

Sorry, Click. I missed that post.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2017)

No no Mike, don't be sorry. I'm just confirming my guess with yours.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks Mike and click. Do you agree that my bird has a hook to its upper bill? I have the warbler book and looking at the photos which are as usual rather small I don't see any bill hook on your guess. What about Bell's vireo? I looked at lots of photos online but nothing seems quite right. Now I won't sleep for days on end if I can't resolve this. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Now I won't sleep for days on end if I can't resolve this.



Same here. ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 19, 2017)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Now I won't sleep for days on end if I can't resolve this.
> ...



I was back there and for two days not a soul (yes, birds are souls ) was around except for 3 ducks that surprisingly seem to like me, so I couldn't get any more poses or closer shots. I'll keep trying. When I observe the various birds in books that are supposed to frequent my area I'm amazed since I never seem to see them! 

Jack


----------



## DavidGMiles (Aug 19, 2017)

Headed to Alaska last November, for the week after the Bald Eagle festival - luckily we had a real mix of weather, including some days where there was a great big dump of snow - I also spent some time in Alaska during July, again eagles, but with the addition of bears & whales ... & orca! I'm hoping to head back there again during 2019


----------



## AlanF (Aug 19, 2017)

Just a few yards form the hotel, a pair of house crows, a common tree sparrow and a female oriental magpie-robin.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 19, 2017)

@ DavidGMiles You lucky guy! Post more!

@ AlanF Another lucky guy! I don't have to tell you to post more.  BTW I'm really thankful to now have 800 mm, there is never enough but 600 -> 800 has really helped with small birds.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2017)

DavidGMiles said:


> Headed to Alaska last November, for the week after the Bald Eagle festival - luckily we had a real mix of weather, including some days where there was a great big dump of snow - I also spent some time in Alaska during July, again eagles, but with the addition of bears & whales ... & orca! I'm hoping to head back there again during 2019



I really like your shot. Well done David.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 20, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Mike and click. Do you agree that my bird has a hook to its upper bill? I have the warbler book and looking at the photos which are as usual rather small I don't see any bill hook on your guess. What about Bell's vireo? I looked at lots of photos online but nothing seems quite right. Now I won't sleep for days on end if I can't resolve this.
> 
> Jack



I think you may be right Jack for two reasons:
the bill on the hsot you took does not have a hook as such but does curve strongly down at the end, whereas the Tennessee warbler is more straight. And the coverts (the first 'line' of feathers on the folded wing) are more brown like the feathers of the Bell's vireo I have seen whereas the Tennessee warbler seem to be more green.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 20, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mike and click. Do you agree that my bird has a hook to its upper bill? I have the warbler book and looking at the photos which are as usual rather small I don't see any bill hook on your guess. What about Bell's vireo? I looked at lots of photos online but nothing seems quite right. Now I won't sleep for days on end if I can't resolve this.
> ...



So, can I label it Bell's vireo and relax? Only a real birder would know the difference anyway I guess and I need to control my obsessiveness! ;D

Jack OH NO, I just checked and Bell's doesn't visit Alberta!!


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 20, 2017)

You daft sod! Why did you have to check that bit of important information? 

When I came up with Tennessee warbler I had googled 'Canada small bird green'. Check again, maybe.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> OH NO, I just checked and Bell's doesn't visit Alberta!!



OK. This one like to travel. ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 20, 2017)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > OH NO, I just checked and Bell's doesn't visit Alberta!!
> ...



Then I must report it and become famous in the Alberta birding community!  I guess I should submit it to an Alberta birding group for their assessment when I'm less busy.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 21, 2017)

Same location maybe the same species?? Vireo and maybe Red-eyed?? Eye is not really red but there was no sun on it ...

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Jack. 

I'm still looking for ID.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 21, 2017)

Yes, yes, very cute.
-r



Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Jack.
> 
> I'm still looking for ID.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 21, 2017)

Now here's the Canonfanman plugging the 1DX2. I never thought an ISO12800 shot could be worth posting. This guy went through a complete bath sequence of full submersion and ended with this. Of course I did some NR to this 1/2 frame crop.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Same location maybe the same species?? Vireo and maybe Red-eyed?? Eye is not really red but there was no sun on it ...
> 
> Jack



Jack, this bird really looks like a Vireo Red-eyed to me.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks click but don't relax just yet. Here's what I thought was the same bird just prior in another tree.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 21, 2017)

Common loon.....


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Some very nice pictures of some BIRDS I think they are so nice it matters not which species they are! Very nice shot of the Sandpiper, what noise reduction did you use, memory says you use DPP was that where the noise reduction came from? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi Don. 
Nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> Common loon.....


----------



## Cog (Aug 21, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Same location maybe the same species?? Vireo and maybe Red-eyed?? Eye is not really red but there was no sun on it ...
> 
> Jack


Beautiful!


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 21, 2017)

Grebe parent, quite protective of its young (always positioning itself between me and the young)


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 21, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Grebe parent, quite protective of its young (always positioning itself between me and the young)



I detect a theme ;D




Nat_WA said:


> A somewhat older one, still with my 50D + 100-400 II
> It was an overcast and slightly misty winter morning, little light so I had to use relatively slow shutter speed (with the 50D I do not want to exceed ISO800 for reasonable quality...) - but thanks to the excellent IS of the lens no motion blur.



I'm not complaining, just sayin'... ;D


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 21, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > Grebe parent, quite protective of its young (always positioning itself between me and the young)
> ...



Indeed, I like these slightly misty mornings... The grebe was taken with 7DII (and same lens) however 
It only is so tough getting up early enough to get the best light ;D


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2017)

Very nice shot, Nat.


----------



## ERHP (Aug 21, 2017)

One of the not quite adult Yellow Crowned Night Herons posed for a few seconds as the sun was dropping behind the neighboring trees/buildings. This one also kept looking back at a nearby adult who choose to enforce some territorial boundaries a few seconds later. 





1DX MK II 600 f/4L II 1/1600 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2017)

Beautiful shot. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 21, 2017)

Very pleasing shots everyone. 

Probably most of you are like me; I don't see why I should receive praise, it's the bird that is amazing and beautiful and so much fun to experience being around. Of course I appreciate the friendliness of the gestures.

Anyway for me personally, no need to compliment what I've obtained, typically by luck. Of course I accept the compliments and will pass them on to the birds when they come my way. 

Another "plain Jane" but mother nature has placed her in a very pleasing setting. Mallard??

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 21, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mallard??



Nah, mate. Tennessee warbler. 
:


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nah, mate. Tennessee warbler.
> :



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 21, 2017)

Click said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, mate. Tennessee warbler.
> ...



She did kind of warble. Now I'm not sure. Remember, I'm not a birder, just a nature lover.

Jack


----------



## HB (Aug 21, 2017)

I think if you look up warbling vireo you will have your answer..


----------



## tarntyke (Aug 21, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Another "plain Jane" but mother nature has placed her in a very pleasing setting. Mallard??
> 
> Jack


Could be male or female American black duck based on yellow bill. Moulting male mallard also has yellow bill. Attached photo is female mallard. We do not have American black duck here in U.K.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2017)

tarntyke said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Another "plain Jane" but mother nature has placed her in a very pleasing setting. Mallard??
> ...



Thanks. I was too lazy to dig out my books but it's pretty likely a Mallard based on the shear numbers we have. Sad that I almost didn't bother taking her picture, hope she forgives me. 

Jack


----------



## ken (Aug 22, 2017)

Just some shots from the backyard. All handheld, with Canon EF 100-400 ii and a Canon 6D.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2017)

V nice Ken. Don't you love it when your backyard attracts visitors like this!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2017)

I've started messing with the 1DX2 4K60 video to see how acquiring frame grabs works. This particular video was in very poor light with auto ISO going right out to 12800 so it's NOT impressive. 

The reason for posting is simply to give a perspective on fps, in this case it is 1/60 sec between pics - no wonder it's tricky getting small birds in flight and also expecting too much of the AF to track. Quite different from panning. 4/60 is close to 1/14

AS far as a bird on a perch moving around, AF sticks very well.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 22, 2017)

ERHP said:


> One of the not quite adult Yellow Crowned Night Herons posed for a few seconds as the sun was dropping behind the neighboring trees/buildings. This one also kept looking back at a nearby adult who choose to enforce some territorial boundaries a few seconds later.



Wow... do you mind when I'm jealous 
Beautiful bird portrait!


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 22, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I've started messing with the 1DX2 4K60 video to see how acquiring frame grabs works. This particular video was in very poor light with auto ISO going right out to 12800 so it's NOT impressive.
> 
> The reason for posting is simply to give a perspective on fps, in this case it is 1/60 sec between pics - no wonder it's tricky getting small birds in flight and also expecting too much of the AF to track. Quite different from panning. 4/60 is close to 1/14
> 
> ...



Hi Jack, very educational series - it certainly show how fast this waxwing (?) is taking of. Makes me wonder how professional bird photographers manage to capture their perfect shots - it seems that even with 1DXII you would still have trouble timing it right. Can't be just luck, can it? 
cheers, Wiebe.


----------



## dslrdummy (Aug 22, 2017)

Rainbow Lorikeet
1dxii and 100-400ii


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2017)

HB said:


> I think if you look up warbling vireo you will have your answer..



Thanks.

I did previously but couldn't make up my mind. If you thinks so I'm inclined to agree. I guess regional differences may be what's killing me. Not to mention that there may be more varieties than I realize there in the bush?? I'm now on the lookout.

From my deck yesterday. Shaping up to be a very heavy berry fall.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Aug 22, 2017)

I was chasing this heron down the beach in Comox...I finally got into a position with the early morning sun on his face.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 22, 2017)

Taken a couple of years ago with 7D and 100-400. This guy had become quite habituated to people and as long as you did not go too close was quite happy to perch quite close.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2017)

Lovely Mike and CL

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2017)

@ clbayley and Mikehit,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 22, 2017)

Click said:


> @ clbayley and Mikehit,
> Very nice shots, guys.



+1


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2017)

Spotted Sandpiper
Adult non-breeding





1DXII 500mm f4L IS II


----------



## tarntyke (Aug 22, 2017)

Jack, have you tried Merlin Bird ID by Cornell Lab of ornithology? It looks a great free app. You can download lists for your area and a photo ID section. This allows you to input your photo, place and date taken. It then provides a list of candidates with excellent photos for comparison.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 22, 2017)

@ clbayley, Mikehit and Click
Nice pictures; sharp and no distracting elements / background... Well done all!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2017)

tarntyke said:


> Jack, have you tried Merlin Bird ID by Cornell Lab of ornithology? It looks a great free app. You can download lists for your area and a photo ID section. This allows you to input your photo, place and date taken. It then provides a list of candidates with excellent photos for comparison.



Thanks I'd forgotten about them also. Last look and year or two back and it was a work in progress but very promising. If I can manage to do what you suggest that would be super.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2017)

Click said:


> Spotted Sandpiper
> Adult non-breeding
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice setting for this shot. Good to see you were out shooting. Have you come up with some personal settings for your camera that really please you?

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2017)

Yes of course, especially with the AF settings.

I use the same setting as Grant Atkinson described in this video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtGMw-2VD1U

Everything is in "My menu" 

Tracking Sencitivity
Accel./Decel Sencitivity
AF PT Auto Switching.

I found this to be more practical than the normal AF options: Case 1 2 3 4 5 6

Thank you for the great tip, Grant!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks click. I am not sure if I've seen it but maybe not since it was produced for a camera I decided to forego but I'll look now because there is a lot to digest with this camera's programmability!

I like having magnify X1 via the DOF button for quick right hand reviews but am annoyed that I have to hit the shutter before I can review back through a full burst sequence.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey click, I ended up watching the whole series and they were quite helpful, more or less confirming what I've struggled to sort out over the last few months. I will move away from case usage and just fiddle the the three settings as Grant suggests. I also learned the Q button will skip me through the menus fast. So, thanks Grant if you happen to read this.

What I sense though is that people who have become comfortable in the ways of the older cameras tend to not modify their technique to keep pace with the potential being offered by increased programmability. Canon now has a lot of horsepower under the AF hood via button programmability, including a button, ie. AF-ON that can instantly bring a different shutter speed, Fstop and other camera settings (register/recall shooting function). So without even thinking, just operating the 1st finger and thumb alternately, you can get a fast shutter and zone after just shooting a slow shutter and spot AF, for example. This can pay ISO dividends. What really tweaked my fancy was the fact that buttons assigned to AF can be pressed synchronously (together) without conflict because there is an assigned priority, so one will override the other.

Of course there is this problem of remembering all the complexity of settings! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 23, 2017)

I realize this is off topic but click, or Grant if you're around, it looks like the 1DX2 does not allow the case parameters to be separated from the cases and placed in MY Menu. Now I'm annoyed. 

I guess I just have to fiddle with each individual case and tweak it if necessary and then use the cases.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 23, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I realize this is off topic but click, or Grant if you're around, it looks like the 1DX2 does not allow the case parameters to be separated from the cases and placed in MY Menu. Now I'm annoyed.
> 
> I guess I just have to fiddle with each individual case and tweak it if necessary and then use the cases.
> 
> Jack



If I understand Grant's video, you choose the Case that best suits you way of working and you can tweak the AF around that 'reference setting'. The MyMenu method than gives you a quick access to adjust that tweak on the fly.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 23, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I realize this is off topic but click, or Grant if you're around, it looks like the 1DX2 does not allow the case parameters to be separated from the cases and placed in MY Menu. Now I'm annoyed.
> 
> I guess I just have to fiddle with each individual case and tweak it if necessary and then use the cases.
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,
I presume you use the Custom sets for specific, favourite types of photography... On my 7DmkII I have different AF tracking parameters set for C1-C3, while using the default Case 1 in the A / T / M modes.
So, while I learned from Grant's video that I can also put them in MyMenu, the need to do so is less as I have a "locked on" AF setting for wildlife / birds at low altitude in C1, a "responsive" setting for sports / emerging birds in the sky in C2 etc. 
From what I know of the 1DXmkII that at least must be possible.
cheers, Wiebe


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi Jack,

Very easy:

Go in My Menu, first page

Select: Configure

Then, Select items to register

Then, scroll down to: 

-Tracking sensitivity
-Accell./decel.tracking
-AF pt auto switching

Press the Set button for each.

Let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> Very easy:
> 
> ...



Click, perhaps it was too late last night.  I tried exactly what you are saying and those three items don't appear in the list. I was surprised. As Wiebe has suggested, it really isn't what one could call a handicap. Anyway,I have used up all "My Menu" space as is!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 23, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I realize this is off topic but click, or Grant if you're around, it looks like the 1DX2 does not allow the case parameters to be separated from the cases and placed in MY Menu. Now I'm annoyed.
> ...



That's how I see it too.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 23, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I realize this is off topic but click, or Grant if you're around, it looks like the 1DX2 does not allow the case parameters to be separated from the cases and placed in MY Menu. Now I'm annoyed.
> ...



Perhaps I can feel a little less guilty about taking this thread off topic since on further thought it really isn't off the topic of photographing birds. 

I'd be interested, if you (or anyone else) care to share, in hearing exactly what logic you used to create the cases for C1..C3 and what settings you typically have for the imagined scenarios when you set it up. Right now I am determined I want the "register/recall shooting function" as one of my programmable choices. In that case, I would have it set for a BIF against the sky with exposure compensation on auto ISO and a faster shutter, maybe 1/2000.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 24, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



For (moving) wildlife and low flying birds, trees and brush will come between subject and me; I don't want the camera to react on these - so C1 has single point AF with point expansion (1+4), AF tracking to "Locked on" and no additional acceleration or point switch sensitivity.
For (motor-) sports and BIF against the sky, where it is hard to track and /or predict where the subject will be exactly in the frame (at least for me with my limited skills  ) - C2 has (small) area AF, "responsive" tracking and faster point switching to quickly find and track the subject. I did not (yet) experiment with the acceleration parameter - haven't used it for fast and erratic moving subjects...

It is neat however to be able to control the parameters directly from MyMenu (I immediately tried it on my 7DmkII) - did not use it though for any experiments...
cheers, Wiebe


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 24, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Nat_WA said:
> ...



Thanks for that. Up until now I haven't been shooting enough to get a clear definition of what my various circumstances might be, other than one being BIF against bright sky needing compensation. If I lived by the ocean I'm sure I'd be getting a lot more BIF practice and experience; songbirds just don't cut it. 

I think it's helpful to be sharing these experiences in post and not just photos.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2017)

Mallards are everywhere but for some reason they don't frequent my little pond much and then they are never tame enough to get near. However, lately a pair of Mamas have been very friendly so as I watched for other subjects I finally gave in, back up and snapped this @ ISO 10 000. I can honestly say I'm very pleased with the high ISO capability of the 1DX2.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2017)

Very nice shot, Jack. 

The bird's ID is easier on this one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Jack.
> 
> The bird's ID is easier on this one.



Now that's a good little jab! ;D I actually paid attention to how the feathers fold into place and tend to hide the colour.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jack,
> ...



There are times indeed where I wonder if I'm becoming senile. Anyway, today as I sat watching for birds that did not arrive, I found the menu items! :-[

Jack


----------



## tarntyke (Aug 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mallards are everywhere but for some reason they don't frequent my little pond much and then they are never tame enough to get near. However, lately a pair of Mamas have been very friendly so as I watched for other subjects I finally gave in, back up and snapped this @ ISO 10 000. I can honestly say I'm very pleased with the high ISO capability of the 1DX2.
> 
> Jack


great photo.
Compare the bill with your previous post of a possible mallard which is yellow.
Possibilities:
a) male mallard moulting (eclipse) plumage
b) Mexican mallard. Do they reach Canada?
c) Mottled duck
d) American Black duck
e) interbreeding with other species
The Cornell app opts for mallard and does not offer other species as options. Strange as an experienced birder friend of mine is adamant that your original photo is not of a mallard, either male or female.
Just shows how carefully you have to look at even common species. Do have any other shots of original duck perhaps showing wing flash?
Attached is a poor quality photo of a drake mallard enduring contortions to preen a hard to reach feather.
Also compare your original photo to sitting on a fence posted by dpc on page 530 of this thread. It has a yellow bill and taken in Canada.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2017)

tarntyke said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Mallards are everywhere but for some reason they don't frequent my little pond much and then they are never tame enough to get near. However, lately a pair of Mamas have been very friendly so as I watched for other subjects I finally gave in, back up and snapped this @ ISO 10 000. I can honestly say I'm very pleased with the high ISO capability of the 1DX2.
> ...



Wow, now there is a fly in the ointment. Thanks. I was feeling very embarrassed about my insecure bird IDing abilities until now. What I need is a true birder at my beck and call! 

I will try to spend some time a little later on this issue. Up here, probably one of the very most common ducks is the BW teal along with mallards but the teals seem to be significantly smaller. If my bird is a mallard it's a small one. BTW there are two that are floating (inseparable) around grubbing just below the surface and eating the green stuff on the water which for my limited knowledge didn't seem too mallard like to me.

I was only slightly aware of interbreeding as another factor - maybe I should just give up. 

Also the mallards I've known seemed to have pretty darkish brown breasts and these aren't so much.

Another but very similar pose.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2017)

I believe these are all the same ducks based on them sticking around my pond and being always friendly unlike others that come.

Jack


----------



## tarntyke (Aug 27, 2017)

Jack I must thank you for two things: posting such great images and inspiring me to look closely at a species I usually ignore. Comparing hundreds of images on the internet has shown the huge variety of bill colour. Several of them are identical to your original photo, so your original instinct may be correct after all. As to interbreeding, we call the results bitsas as they are bits of this and bits of that. It is very common in U.K. Mallards. Mallards and Canada geese are extremely common here. I'll have to give the latter species a closer look. You never know, I might snap a cackling goose. They are rare here, maybe because people don't look closely at the smaller ones.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2017)

tarntyke said:


> Jack I must thank you for two things: posting such great images and inspiring me to look closely at a species I usually ignore. Comparing hundreds of images on the internet has shown the huge variety of bill colour. Several of them are identical to your original photo, so your original instinct may be correct after all. As to interbreeding, we call the results bitsas as they are bits of this and bits of that. It is very common in U.K. Mallards. Mallards and Canada geese are extremely common here. I'll have to give the latter species a closer look. You never know, I might snap a cackling goose. They are rare here, maybe because people don't look closely at the smaller ones.



I went out this morning to talk to those two and ask them just who they are but they weren't responding. I must say they strike me as rather small for mallards; could this be their first year?

Jack


----------



## tarntyke (Aug 27, 2017)

Based on eye stripe and blue speculum (flash on side), I'd say these are definitely mallards. They could be this year's young. It's been a poor year for ducklings at my usual sites. Maybe a good year for foxes and lesser black-backed gulls that predate young birds. You've inspired me to get up early and take some photos. Thanks.
Can anyone here help you?
http://edmontonnatureclub.org/beginning-birders.html


----------



## kodakrome (Aug 27, 2017)

This Great Egret wanted to pose for a portrait shot. I was 12 feet away for a long time, and birdie didn't seem to care.


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2017)

Very nice portrait. Well done, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Aug 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice portrait. Well done, kodakrome.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## lion rock (Aug 28, 2017)

Great shot! Like the background.
-r




kodakrome said:


> This Great Egret wanted to pose for a portrait shot. I was 12 feet away for a long time, and birdie didn't seem to care.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Kodakrome. 
Very nice shot, it really is a privilege to be close to these birds and observe their antics. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kodakrome said:


> This Great Egret wanted to pose for a portrait shot. I was 12 feet away for a long time, and birdie didn't seem to care.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Some shots of a Swan and a Mallard (maybe or hybrid or...). 

Reflection. 


SE0A3375_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

A fair turn of speed. 


SE0A3373_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Portrait. 


SE0A3378_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Might be Mallard?


SE0A3385_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Might be Mallard 2?


SE0A3388_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Very nice series. I especially like the first and second picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Click.
Thank you for your kind comment. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Very nice series. I especially like the first and second picture.


----------



## kodakrome (Aug 28, 2017)

Very nice! Especially the first two of the swan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 28, 2017)

@ Kodakrome V nice close up.

@Graham All V nice and wow your mallard sure doesn't look like mine!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Kodakrome. 
Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kodakrome said:


> Very nice! Especially the first two of the swan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Ahh, that was the conundrum, all the others look very much like your Mallard, this one was definitely one of the paddling of ducks on the river but stood out for its uniqueness. 
I put the question mark in the name because it may not be pure Mallard and I was hoping someone would confirm or refute my ID of the duck! 
Location is Newport harbour Isle of Wight southern U.K. if that helps. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> @ Kodakrome V nice close up.
> 
> @Graham All V nice and wow your mallard sure doesn't look like mine!
> 
> Jack


----------



## tarntyke (Aug 28, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> I put the question mark in the name because it may not be pure Mallard and I was hoping someone would confirm or refute my ID of the duck!
> Location is Newport harbour Isle of Wight southern U.K. if that helps


Looks like hybrid of mallard and escaped white farmyard duck. Domesticated ducks are subspecies of pure mallard. Look up Welsh Harlequin, this looks similar to your bird which could be an escape. Sometimes see leucistic (albino) birds with all or partial white plumage.
http://www.projectnoah.org/spottings/34992057


----------



## kodakrome (Aug 28, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kodakrome.
> Thank you.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks, Graham and Jack!


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 28, 2017)

@Jack, Kodakrome and Graham

Nice shots, all!

While we're on water-fowl...

Misty mood picture of a grebe family heading towards the island (the other young had strayed outside the widest view angle of my 100-400),
and
Common moorhen, mistakenly looking for his (/her) nest in my garden


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 28, 2017)

Very nice Wiebe. It reminds me of another shot, not misty, but rather just the larger view. Sometimes we get too focused, at least I do, on getting those detailed sharp shots of bird/animal/___ only, when the big picture could be very nice too.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Nat. 
Thanks, plus a couple of really nice shots from you too, the mist gives a really surreal appearance. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> @Jack, Kodakrome and Graham
> 
> Nice shots, all!
> 
> ...


----------



## foo (Aug 28, 2017)

did someone say mallards?

this pair paid us a few visits back in early April, not quite sure why as there's no water other than the rain..


----------



## foo (Aug 28, 2017)

and a couple more from July


----------



## Vadek (Aug 28, 2017)

A white tailed eagle


The statue by Вадек Вадеков, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2017)

Beautiful shot.

Welcome to CR


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot.
> 
> Welcome to CR



+1 Lovely detail.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
A couple more different colourings I have not seen on small gulls before, plus one shot of a gull tiptoeing across the surface of the sea, I slightly missed with the focus point, it being on the water behind the gull, but I like the shot for the timing. 

Tiptoeing on the water. 


SE0A3431_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Bow wave. 


SE0A3460_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Interesting colouring in the light. 


SE0A3443_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Interesting colouring in the shade. 


SE0A3465_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 29, 2017)

V nice Graham. Isn't it amazing how water can take on that steely look, in fact in general how differently water displays in various shots.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Very nice series. I especially like the first and second shot. Well done.

Cheers


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Thanks, yes water is so variable, and very difficult (at least for me) to predict how it will look once captured and processed. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> V nice Graham. Isn't it amazing how water can take on that steely look, in fact in general how differently water displays in various shots.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> Very nice series. I especially like the first and second shot. Well done.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## tarntyke (Aug 29, 2017)

@Valvebounce
Good luck with identifying your gulls. Some species take up to four years to develop from chick to adult with different plumage at each summer and winter. Sexes sometimes differ as well. Your photos are of non-adults but which stage and species, I haven't a clue, sorry. Based on your location, they are most likely black-headed or perhaps Common gulls. The main thing is that the photos are excellent.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 29, 2017)

@Jack, Graham - Thanks for your kind words!

@foo - Nice mallard shots - but you must have had a lot of rain by July if there is no water around your place 

@Vadek - Excellent portrait - was it in the wild?

@Graham - Excellent gull shots, I especially like the "bow wave" - timed so well before the wave hits the surface again...


----------



## Vadek (Aug 29, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful shot.
> ...



Thank you! You are very kind.



Nat_WA said:


> @Vadek - Excellent portrait - was it in the wild?


Thank you and yes, it was in the wild. The photo has been taking from a hide.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi tarntyke. 
Thank you for the info, wow, 4 years to mature, I'm shocked, I did not realise they took that long. 
Thank you also for your kind comments on the shots, much appreciated. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tarntyke said:


> @Valvebounce
> Good luck with identifying your gulls. Some species take up to four years to develop from chick to adult with different plumage at each summer and winter. Sexes sometimes differ as well. Your photos are of non-adults but which stage and species, I haven't a clue, sorry. Based on your location, they are most likely black-headed or perhaps Common gulls. The main thing is that the photos are excellent.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Vadek. 
Very nice shot, a fine looking creature and for the purists not a ring in sight. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Vadek said:


> A white tailed eagle


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Nat. 
Thanks, as I'm sure you are aware even in low speed continuous drive @6fps there is a good chance of nailing the timing with these cameras. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> @Graham - Excellent gull shots, I especially like the "bow wave" - timed so well before the wave hits the surface again...


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 1, 2017)

Took this GBH shot yesterday morning. Low light forced me to shoot at ISO 1600.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Took this GBH shot yesterday morning. Low light forced me to shoot at ISO 1600.



Very nice result. What did you use for this shot?


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 1, 2017)

very interesting catchlights. 



Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Took this GBH shot yesterday morning. Low light forced me to shoot at ISO 1600.
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 1, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Took this GBH shot yesterday morning. Low light forced me to shoot at ISO 1600.
> ...



6D, 400 f5.6. 1/800 sec, f5.6, iso 1600.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks PBD.


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 1, 2017)

Click said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Took this GBH shot yesterday morning. Low light forced me to shoot at ISO 1600.
> ...



Thanks, Click. 
6D and 400 5.6L


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks, kodakrome.

Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 2, 2017)

*Goldfinch and Thistle*

Canon 6D and Sigma 150-600mm C @ 600mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 2, 2017)

Jeff, nice detailed shot with complementary background. Now, only if the model were a little better groomed. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Jeff. 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



IslanderMV said:


> *Goldfinch and Thistle*
> 
> Canon 6D and Sigma 150-600mm C @ 600mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 2, 2017)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D



Jack Douglas said:


> Now, only if the model were a little better groomed.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Vadek (Sep 4, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Vadek.
> Very nice shot, a fine looking creature and for the purists not a ring in sight.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Hi Graham. Thanks alot for your comment!

Here is a male grebe taken with 80D coupled with 100-400 mkII @560mm(ext. 1.4 mkIII).1/[email protected]/8,ISO500



The male grebe portrait by Вадек Вадеков, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Vadek. 
Another excellent shot, you can see every bead of water on his head. He also seems to be moving pretty fast judging from the 'bow' wave. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Vadek said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Vadek.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2017)

Vadek said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Vadek.
> ...



V nice.

Jack


----------



## ecss (Sep 4, 2017)

This is a tui bird hiding in the branches.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi guys, have been in Malaysia, Borneo and Hong Kong for the past 3 weeks with intermittent e-mail contact and survived two typhoons. Here are a couple of bulbuls, a redwhiskered and a lightvented, taken this morning by the ferry piers. (5DSR + 100-400mm II).


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi ecss. 
Nice shot, shame he was hiding his beak behind a bit of green but then that is beyond anyone's control so it is what it is. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ecss said:


> This is a tui bird hiding in the branches.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 4, 2017)

A crested serpent eagle taken on our first day, late in the evening, in Sabah. This required iso6400, 1/250s at f/8 at 800mm with the 5DIV, hand held.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
A couple more excellent shots, but it always makes me chuckle a little when we see an immaculately groomed bird with the exception of the one feather like your first shot, now that is a bad hair day! 
Is that eagle giving you the leave me alone look! 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Hi guys, have been in Malaysia, Borneo and Hong Kong for the past 3 weeks with intermittent e-mail contact and survived two typhoons. Here are a couple of bulbuls, a redwhiskered and a lightvented, taken this morning by the ferry piers. (5DSR + 100-400mm II).


----------



## lion rock (Sep 4, 2017)

Valvebounce,
You're being a bit critical, aren't you ;D 8) about just a bit less well groomed?
But, the eagle is annoyed!

AlanF,
Beautiful shots, I say.
-r




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> A couple more excellent shots, but it always makes me chuckle a little when we see an immaculately groomed bird with the exception of the one feather like your first shot, now that is a bad hair day!
> Is that eagle giving you the leave me alone look!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2017)

@ ecss My first glance impression was, why bother but viewing the higher res image I think it's very nice in its context.

@ Alan Nice as always. I'm sure you had a blast.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Alan,

Very nice series. I especially like the last picture. Well done.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 4, 2017)

Had what was left of Lidia blow in yesterday morning but just before there was some great light at Lake Hodges as the sun peeked over the mountains. Managed to get several sequences of the Western Grebe chicks riding their parent's backs. 





1DX MK II 200-400 w/1.4 @490mm 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2017)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 4, 2017)

ERHP,
Very nice shot!
But, there are 2 heads  ;D ;D!
-r



ERHP said:


> Had what was left of Lidia blow in yesterday morning but just before there was some great light at Lake Hodges as the sun peeked over the mountains. Managed to get several sequences of the Western Grebe chicks riding their parent's backs.
> 1DX MK II 200-400 w/1.4 @490mm 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi ERHP. 
Very nice shot, such a difference in eye colour, do they grow in to that? Also, that beak looks much less dangerous but still pretty big for the little one! 

Cheers, Graham. 



ERHP said:


> Had what was left of Lidia blow in yesterday morning but just before there was some great light at Lake Hodges as the sun peeked over the mountains. Managed to get several sequences of the Western Grebe chicks riding their parent's backs.
> 
> 1DX MK II 200-400 w/1.4 @490mm 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## PCM-madison (Sep 5, 2017)

Double-crested cormorant.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2017)

Nice picture, PCM-madison


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 5, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ERHP.
> Very nice shot, such a difference in eye colour, do they grow in to that? Also, that beak looks much less dangerous but still pretty big for the little one!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Hi Graham,

Many birds when young have different colored eyes than adults. They can go from dark to lighter, while some can go from lighter to darker. Accipiters go from yellows to oranges and reds as adults.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 5, 2017)

ERHP and PCM-madison, V nice.

Jack


----------



## ecss (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Thank you.




Valvebounce said:


> Hi ecss.
> Nice shot, shame he was hiding his beak behind a bit of green but then that is beyond anyone's control so it is what it is.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## ecss (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Jack,

Thank you for your feedback. I only managed one shot at that before it flew away. So it is either something or nothing.




Jack Douglas said:


> @ ecss My first glance impression was, why bother but viewing the higher res image I think it's very nice in its context.
> 
> @ Alan Nice as always. I'm sure you had a blast.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 5, 2017)

@Vadek, AlanF, ERHP, PCM-madison,

Excellent shots of these birds!
I especially like the Grebes, the Western Grebe parent certainly seems to have very bright red eyes, more so than I remember from any of our European kind. Maybe due to the light (-direction)?

Wiebe


----------



## Vadek (Sep 5, 2017)

@Valvebounce, @Nat_WA, @Jack Douglas Many thanks for your feed back!

Great gray owl. What is interesting(and surprising for me) about the photo is pretty good camera performance at high ISO. 80D 100-400 mkII @400mm, 1/1600, f/5.6, ISO6400




There u r! by Вадек Вадеков, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 5, 2017)

@ Vadek V nice and for 6400 ISO the noise is excellent. I'm assuming it's uncropped.

Jack


----------



## Vadek (Sep 5, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> @ Vadek V nice and for 6400 ISO the noise is excellent. I'm assuming it's uncropped.
> 
> Jack



You are right. No crop at all.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2017)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Vadek.


----------



## rnl (Sep 5, 2017)

humming bird

1dxmkii, ef600Lii


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2017)

rnl said:


> humming bird
> 
> 1dxmkii, ef600Lii



Very nice. The second one is perfect. Well done, rnl.


----------



## rnl (Sep 6, 2017)

thanks. the depth of field is extremely narrow on this lens...


----------



## lion rock (Sep 6, 2017)

Totally agree!
-r



Click said:


> rnl said:
> 
> 
> > humming bird
> ...


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 6, 2017)

*Western Willet.* This bird towered over the Eastern Willets in our area.

Pict taken from a Kayak. For those of that use a water approach to get close will understand what follows. While taking the pict the wind, waves, an currents were moving me around unpredictably. I mention this as I had no idea how these images would come out. 

I took the picts with a 6D ( not famous for its focusing prowess.) and a Sig 150-600mm C. The Sig does not stabilize the viewfinder so the birds image was bouncing around. Took a series of shots and was pleasantly surprised when they all came out.

Not complaining - had fun - sometimes you just get lucky.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Jeff. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Jeff. I especially like the second one.



+1 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2017)

Click said:


> rnl said:
> 
> 
> > humming bird
> ...



+1 Are these in a sequence at 14 fps? What camera shutter, Fstop and ISO? Any cropping?

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Sep 6, 2017)

I haven't visited this thread in a while , a lot of fantastic shots !!
here is one from my latest outing. I was trying to get some cleaner ground but this is the best i could get.I had to lay in the water to get low enough for a clean background but it was worth it.
Semipalmated Plover
1Dmrk4 
400 f5.6+1.4x
1/1600 , f8
iso 500


_DIV0390 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 6, 2017)

sedwards said:


> I haven't visited this thread in a while , a lot of fantastic shots !!
> here is one from my latest outing. I was trying to get some cleaner ground but this is the best i could get.I had to lay in the water to get low enough for a clean background but it was worth it.
> Semipalmated Plover
> 1Dmrk4
> ...



Excellent shot Stuart, certainly worth getting wet for...  From this perspective the bird is really the eye-catcher, without any distracting background features; well done.
Looking forward to seeing more where this one came from!

cheers, Wiebe


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 6, 2017)

@Vadek, rnl and IslanderMV,

beautiful shots! Keep them coming... 

Wiebe


----------



## rnl (Sep 6, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > rnl said:
> ...


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2017)

sedwards said:


> I haven't visited this thread in a while , a lot of fantastic shots !!
> here is one from my latest outing. I was trying to get some cleaner ground but this is the best i could get.I had to lay in the water to get low enough for a clean background but it was worth it.
> Semipalmated Plover
> 1Dmrk4
> ...




Beautiful shot, Stuart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2017)

Click said:


> sedwards said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't visited this thread in a while , a lot of fantastic shots !!
> ...



Absolutely worth it. 

I miss the 1D4 but only in the context of lower ISOs - slightly more compact and crop factor for tele - I recall many saying the same.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2017)

Seems all the birds are hiding or have gone south. So, I've been digging back into Haida Gwaii shots from May 2015.

Here's my attempt at a little humour or humor if you prefer. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes Jack. Cute.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Seems all the birds are hiding or have gone south. So, I've been digging back into Haida Gwaii shots from May 2015.
> 
> Here's my attempt at a little humour or humor if you prefer.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2017)

In the second picture, she's mad because he forgot to put the toilet seat down. ;D


Nice pictures, Jack.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 6, 2017)

No, he bought the 200-400 1.4x without approval!
-r



Click said:


> In the second picture, she's mad because he forgot to put the toilet seat down. ;D
> 
> 
> Nice pictures, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2017)

So it worked. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2017)

I need help ID'ing this guy!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Sep 6, 2017)

Jack,
It's the "woodchopper" or the "totem-gle".
Enjoy.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> I need help ID'ing this guy!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I need help ID'ing this guy!
> 
> Jack



I'm sure of one thing, it is not a Tennessee warbler.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 7, 2017)

Now these guys are a sure thing, you see they all have bare feet.

Jack


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 7, 2017)

Watch my nuts! Red Kite enjoying the sunny morning.



https://flic.kr/p/XfLfLVhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 7, 2017)

canon1dxman said:


> Watch my nuts! Red Kite enjoying the sunny morning.
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/XfLfLVhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Nice one. Where? What kind of nuts?

Jack


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2017)

Nice shot, Eugene...and welcome to CR


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Eugene...and welcome to CR



Thanks bro.


----------



## clbayley (Sep 7, 2017)

Sometimes I am amused by bird names. This is a Yellowlegs...I think it is obvious why


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2017)

Beautiful shot, clbayley.


----------



## dpc (Sep 7, 2017)

female Northern shoveler...


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 8, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot, Eugene...and welcome to CR
> ...



Nice shots Eugene, good to see new contributors!


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 8, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Sometimes I am amused by bird names. This is a Yellowlegs...I think it is obvious why



Beautiful shot clbayley, ... what makes you say that the name is obvious ;D 8)


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 8, 2017)

dpc said:


> female Northern shoveler...



Nice series dpc,
you could say that the name of this bird is also quite appropriate - it's bill looks almost like a shovel 

Wiebe


----------



## tarntyke (Sep 8, 2017)

Male and female Northern Shoveller.
Male yellow-legged gull. This one is nicknamed Pyscho locally. Very aggressive to other birds and eats lots of Canada Goose eggs and mallard chicks.
Lastly, my candidate for badly named bird: black-headed gull


----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > female Northern shoveler...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 8, 2017)

Very nice from everyone! Once, CR was soliciting recommendations from all of us. I sure wish the post photos could look decent without clicking to view. It's almost like its set up to discourage us. 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2017)

Some form of wood warbler, I believe, but I'm not sure which one. If anyone can help with the ident. please let me know.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2017)

Dpc and tarntyke,

Nice series, guys.


----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Dpc and tarntyke,
> 
> Nice series, guys.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 11, 2017)

Another, what's this, June in Alberta. My best guess is a Lesser scaup pair but the female is lacking the characteristic white cheeks.

The little guy i believe is a Western Wood peewee.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
No idea what they are, but the little fellow on the bottle is real nice. Looks like he has a good meal there. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Another, what's this, June in Alberta. My best guess is a Lesser scaup pair but the female is lacking the characteristic white cheeks.
> 
> The little guy i believe is a Western Wood peewee.
> 
> Jack


----------



## tarntyke (Sep 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Dpc and tarntyke,
> 
> Nice series, guys.


Thanks Click
@Jack
Your female lesser scaup may be in moult so lacks white around bill


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 11, 2017)

dpc said:


> Some form of wood warbler, I believe, but I'm not sure which one. If anyone can help with the ident. please let me know.



Very nice dpc! Perfect exposure on the bird (despite the bright background!). Can't help you with identification 

Wiebe


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 11, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Another, what's this, June in Alberta. My best guess is a Lesser scaup pair but the female is lacking the characteristic white cheeks.
> 
> The little guy i believe is a Western Wood peewee.
> 
> Jack



Nice pictures again Jack, I especially like the second one; carrying its set of spare wings 

Wiebe


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Some form of wood warbler, I believe, but I'm not sure which one. If anyone can help with the ident. please let me know.
> ...




Thanks! 8)


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2017)

Very nice pictures, Jack. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 11, 2017)

tarntyke said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Dpc and tarntyke,
> ...



Thanks, seems plausible.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks guys. So no disagreement relative to peewee ID I take it.

Missed the photo opportunity but mornings now are bringing many Y S Northern flickers to my lawn - guess it's ants they are after.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Sep 12, 2017)

DPR's photo of the week: https://www.dpreview.com/challenges/Entry.aspx?ID=1042085

The kingfisher has a lot of Moire on it, especially on the tail feathers, the blue down the back is bleached as is the patch of white on the neck.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 12, 2017)

I think this shot of a kingfisher that my wife took on Sunday morning is technically much better (100-400mm II on 5DSR). And she doesn't claim to be a photographer - she just points and shoots with the camera set to my standard settings of iso640, f/5.6 at AV.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 12, 2017)

Agree!
-r


----------



## HB (Sep 12, 2017)

dpc said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



There's a bird on the Island of Barra of the west coast of Scotland just now showing all the characters of this bird and it's an American redstart. Only the 2nd record for Scotland and the 6th for Britain, quite a celebrity.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2017)

Alan, as you know all the harping is to be rid of low pass filters so obviously people are prepared to accept the moire. V Nice, your wife has you beat. What a treat to see such colorful birds.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Sep 12, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, as you know all the harping is to be rid of low pass filters so obviously people are prepared to accept the moire. V Nice, your wife has you beat. What a treat to see such colorful birds.
> 
> Jack



The joke is that my wife's shot is with the 5DSR that doesn't have a low pass filter, and hers doesn't have Moire, whereas the competition winner does have Moire on a 1DX II that does have a filter! The 5DSR is just so good for resolution, and I have rarely been hit by Moire.


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I think this shot of a kingfisher that my wife took on Sunday morning is technically much better (100-400mm II on 5DSR). And she doesn't claim to be a photographer - she just points and shoots with the camera set to my standard settings of iso640, f/5.6 at AV.





Beautiful shot of a beautiful bird! Congratulations to your wife.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 14, 2017)

Hidden foot


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2017)

Beautiful shot, Jeff. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Sep 15, 2017)

Great grebe:


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 15, 2017)

Cog said:


> Great grebe:
> ...



Nice pictures of this elegant bird - beautiful reflection, you don't often see such mirror-like water...

Wiebe


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice pictures of this elegant bird - beautiful reflection, you don't often see such mirror-like water...
> 
> Wiebe



+1

Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Sep 15, 2017)

*Nat_WA, Click*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## clbayley (Sep 15, 2017)

Oysercatcher...

This picture really taught me something...I was messing around with Affinity Photo, learning the tools, filters and layers, really struggling with the masks and selections...overall it just looked like I was trying too hard.

Backed up to DPP, exported to Photoshop, added some Nik filters and in 10 minutes a picture I am more happy with. I know I can do better on a few things, but this is easier on my stress levels.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 15, 2017)

Great shots Jeff and cog. I love great crested grebes.


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2017)

Very nice picture, clbayley. 

Good work on the post-treatment.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 15, 2017)

Some months ago I asked advice on what to take to Borneo on a bird safari: the 400mm DO II or the Sigma 150-600mm C for my 5DIV (the wife has the 100-400 II + 5DSR). There was no response but I made the difficult choice of taking the prime, and buying an ultralight case for hand luggage. It was the right decision as I needed every stop of light and the best IS as I was shooting in the near dark so often - early morning, dusk, late at night with a spotlight, and in a rain forest. There are those who are still sneering at IS. Well here are some efforts at f/4, with iso6400 on the 5DIV and speeds down to 1/20s hand held in a boat. Try that with a 400mm f/5.6!

The short-tailed greenmagpie, whistling thrush and little spiderhunter were early morning, and the buffy fishowl and blue-eared kingfisher on a night trip in a small boat with a handheld spotlight.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 15, 2017)

AlanF,
WOW!
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice series, Alan. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## rgb (Sep 15, 2017)

Pretty Woman, 

7d, Ef 400/5.6


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 15, 2017)

All the photos here are always good. Seeing Alan's I have to say what hits me more than the photos is the realization that there was a real life experience that for me would be unforgettable. V nice.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Sep 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> All the photos here are always good. Seeing Alan's I have to say what hits me more than the photos is the realization that there was a real life experience that for me would be unforgettable. V nice.
> 
> Jack



+1

Lovely shots Alan.


----------



## rpt (Sep 16, 2017)

rgb said:


> Pretty Woman,
> 
> 7d, Ef 400/5.6


So pretty!


----------



## Cog (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## lion rock (Sep 17, 2017)

Very handsome and regal!
-r



Cog said:


> https://flic.kr/p/YvLbf5


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2017)

That's a very nice shot, Cog. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2017)

Fine shot Cog!


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 17, 2017)

Alan F,

Great birds and a first class adventure.


----------



## Cog (Sep 17, 2017)

*lion rock, Click, AlanF*
Thank you, guys.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 17, 2017)

*Green Heron*, all flustered. This bird froze in place. I wish they would all do that.


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2017)

Nice pictures, Jeff.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 18, 2017)

Loons in Algonquin Park, shot with a 6D2 and Tamron 150-600 from the canoe...


----------



## lion rock (Sep 18, 2017)

Sweet.
-r



Don Haines said:


> Loons in Algonquin Park, shot with a 6D2 and Tamron 150-600 from the canoe...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 18, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Sweet.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



So, how are you enjoying the new camera?

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 18, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Loons in Algonquin Park, shot with a 6D2 and Tamron 150-600 from the canoe...



Nice !


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 18, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet.
> ...


I like it! I prefer the 7D2 for birding, but on this canoe trip I was after night sky pictures so I brought the 6D2.... it certainly seems to have done the job.


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Loons in Algonquin Park, shot with a 6D2 and Tamron 150-600 from the canoe...



Lovely shot.


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 19, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> *Green Heron*, all flustered. This bird froze in place. I wish they would all do that.



I know what you mean. Where I live, it's hard to get a clear shot of a green heron. They're very good at hiding in the branches.


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 19, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Loons in Algonquin Park, shot with a 6D2 and Tamron 150-600 from the canoe...


Very nice...they look like a happy couple.


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 19, 2017)

Great egret from about 12 feet. 
6D, 400 5.6L


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2017)

Very nice shot, kodakrome.  Well done.


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 19, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, kodakrome.  Well done.



Thanks, Click!


----------



## sedwards (Sep 20, 2017)

Still going through shots from last February.
Just enough blowing snow to make him melt into the ground
1dmrkIV 400mm
1/1250 f5.6 iso400


_D4_6864 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2017)

WOW Great shot, Stuart. 8)


----------



## clbayley (Sep 20, 2017)

Downy woodpecker at backyard feeder...


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2017)

Nice picture, clbayley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 20, 2017)

Click said:


> WOW Great shot, Stuart. 8)



I like how that amazing bird melts into the snow and those piercing eyes.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Sep 20, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Loons in Algonquin Park, shot with a 6D2 and Tamron 150-600 from the canoe...



Beautiful!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 20, 2017)

sedwards said:


> Still going through shots from last February.
> Just enough blowing snow to make him melt into the ground
> 1dmrkIV 400mm
> 1/1250 f5.6 iso400



Superb, and blood on its beak.


----------



## clbayley (Sep 20, 2017)

A Thayer's Gull.

I don't mind sea gulls by the sea. Not so much in mall parking lots...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 20, 2017)

clbayley said:


> A Thayer's Gull.
> 
> I don't mind sea gulls by the sea. Not so much in mall parking lots...



Yes and they tolerate our pavement and garbage quite nicely.  And they even pose for us.

I've been educated a bit recently by the juncos returning with this guy/gal showing up as well. Would it qualify as Pink-sided?

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2017)

clbayley said:


> A Thayer's Gull.
> 
> I don't mind sea gulls by the sea. Not so much in mall parking lots...



;D

Very nice picture, clbayley.


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2017)

Lovely shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 20, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, Jack.



Thanks. Kind of pastel, that's why it caught my attention compared to all the other slate-colored (guessing). Do you have these birds and their subspecies?

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks. Kind of pastel, that's why it caught my attention compared to all the other slate-colored (guessing). Do you have these birds and their subspecies?
> 
> Jack



We have Juncos, but not this sub species. The Pink-sided is more of a western bird.

It breeds in the northern Rocky Mountains from southern Alberta to eastern Idaho and western Wyoming.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 20, 2017)

Click, so it follows that you agree with my ID. I really am challenged observing all the nuances, as you know! OTOH there are some who are worse than me, at least I try. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes Jack, I agree with you on the bird's ID. It looks like a Junco Pink-sided to me.

...And you're very good Jack...As bird's watcher/photographer, and as a gentleman.


----------



## Cog (Sep 20, 2017)

Not in the wild, though


----------



## AlanF (Sep 20, 2017)

Here's one from the wild; a Pacific Swallow, taken from a boat using 400mm DO II + 5DIV in North Borneo.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 20, 2017)

And a Plainsunbird early in the morning at iso640.


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, Alan. I especially like the Pacific Swallow.

Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 20, 2017)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Alan. I especially like the Pacific Swallow.
> 
> Well done.



Yes, V nice.

Click you're too kind to all of us!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Sep 21, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click you're too kind to all of us!
> 
> Jack


+1


----------



## AlanF (Sep 21, 2017)

Last week, I was given back my 13-year old 6mpx Canon 300D, the camera that got me started on digital photography. I posted a few close-ups of ducks which are quite acceptable http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=33475.msg686994#msg686994

I thought I'd give it a try under more challenging conditions. Here is a chaffinch on a feeder, at iso800 through an EF-S 55-250mm. It took NIK software to clean up the noise, and it isn't sharp. Maybe upgrading to 5DIV was worthwhile? Mind you, it's fun using the old gear, and it gives good snaps.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 21, 2017)

After the chaffinch on vintage gear, I had better show something a bit technically better and more interesting using 5DIV and 400mm DO II. A male Oriental Piedhornbill passing an oil palm fruit to a female, from a boat.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 21, 2017)

Nice shot, Alan. I like to see behavioural shots like that.

I didn't know hornbills could ride boats, though...


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2017)

This is the bird's version of: Can I buy you a drink? ;D

Nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 21, 2017)

What a bird. Alan, do you like me get giddy of such opportunities? 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Sep 21, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Nice shot, Alan. I like to see behavioural shots like that.
> 
> I didn't know hornbills could ride boats, though...



Surely you read Captain Hornbiller when you were a kid? Or, at least watched the tv series.


----------



## sedwards (Sep 22, 2017)

Another 2 months before I make it back to Florida. In the meantime I'm going through shots from last November.
This was the 23rd photo I took on the day I arrived last year.
Tri-Colored Heron
7dmrk2 400mm
1/1000 f5.6
iso 400



7DII34912 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2017)

Lovely shot, Stuart.


----------



## Cog (Sep 22, 2017)

Stilts:


----------



## AlanF (Sep 22, 2017)

They are fun birds. I like the one with its legs crossed!


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2017)

Very nice shots, Cog. I also like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 22, 2017)

For sure the crossed legs is the eye-catcher! Ballet, V nice.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Sep 22, 2017)

And a Plainsunbird early in the morning at iso640.
[/quote]
Nice shot Alan!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 22, 2017)

Orangebellied flowerpecker. 5DIV 400mm.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice one, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice one, Alan.



+1 Flowerpecker? - now that's a new one on me! 

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 23, 2017)

Cog said:


> Stilts:
> 
> Great picts, Lovely bird.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 23, 2017)

Tried a new online presentation tool from Adobe, called Spark. Has anyone tried it ? Free with Lightroom CC I gather.

This avian slide show took about 60 seconds to make. Much more you can do with it.

https://spark.adobe.com/page/BJcxbhz5Qdrn2/


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Tried a new online presentation tool from Adobe, called Spark. Has anyone tried it ? Free with Lightroom CC I gather.
> 
> This avian slide show took about 60 seconds to make. Much more you can do with it.
> 
> https://spark.adobe.com/page/BJcxbhz5Qdrn2/



Cool but it seems like it could be automated - did I miss something?

Jack


----------



## Cog (Sep 23, 2017)

Thank you, guys, for your comments. A few more stilt pics:


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2017)

Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 23, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Tried a new online presentation tool from Adobe, called Spark. Has anyone tried it ? Free with Lightroom CC I gather.
> ...


----------



## clbayley (Sep 23, 2017)

Here is another one of my backyard friends...a White Breasted Nuthatch.


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2017)

Lovely. Nicely done, clbayley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 23, 2017)

@ IslanderMV - thanks, so it has more bells and whistles - I need to look into it in more detail since it would be potentially nicer than just posting a series of still shots.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Stuart. 
Really nice, very good composition with the owl almost looking surreal in the bleakness. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> Still going through shots from last February.
> Just enough blowing snow to make him melt into the ground
> 1dmrkIV 400mm
> 1/1250 f5.6 iso400


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Again Cog, Alan, CLBailey and others, really nice shots. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 23, 2017)

Just another heron...walking around...stabbing fish with his lips.

400 5.6L


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi kodakrome,

Nice pictures.


----------



## clbayley (Sep 23, 2017)

My favourite part about wildlife photography is the thrill of the hunt. This guy has been hanging around my house for 3 weeks...taunting me, but always flying away when I grab the camera. Today, I was patient, and lucky and got him. Such a feeling of satisfaction.


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2017)

Great picture. 8) Well done, clbayley.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 23, 2017)

And a handsome one.
-r



clbayley said:


> My favourite part about wildlife photography is the thrill of the hunt. This guy has been hanging around my house for 3 weeks...taunting me, but always flying away when I grab the camera. Today, I was patient, and lucky and got him. Such a feeling of satisfaction.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice shot cl. You nailed him perfectly.


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 24, 2017)

clbayley said:


> My favourite part about wildlife photography is the thrill of the hunt. This guy has been hanging around my house for 3 weeks...taunting me, but always flying away when I grab the camera. Today, I was patient, and lucky and got him. Such a feeling of satisfaction.



Excellent!


----------



## rpt (Sep 24, 2017)

clbayley said:


> My favourite part about wildlife photography is the thrill of the hunt. This guy has been hanging around my house for 3 weeks...taunting me, but always flying away when I grab the camera. Today, I was patient, and lucky and got him. Such a feeling of satisfaction.


Lovely shot!


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 24, 2017)

Click said:


> Hi kodakrome,
> 
> Nice pictures.



Thanks, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 24, 2017)

I guess we're all hunters at heart.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 24, 2017)

clbayley said:


> My favourite part about wildlife photography is the thrill of the hunt. This guy has been hanging around my house for 3 weeks...taunting me, but always flying away when I grab the camera. Today, I was patient, and lucky and got him. Such a feeling of satisfaction.



Beautiful!
The background complements the bird nicely and the colours are so rich


----------



## Cog (Sep 25, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I guess we're all hunters at heart.
> 
> Jack


+1
The word for "doing wild life photography" in my language literary means "photohuniting"


----------



## tron (Sep 25, 2017)

Cog said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we're all hunters at heart.
> ...


+1 Except it's harmless for our "targets"


----------



## lion rock (Sep 25, 2017)

Catch and release?
-r



tron said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 26, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Catch and release?
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Does that mean you like fishing? Or you are chasing butterflies? 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Sep 26, 2017)

I do.
A day out on the lake on a boat is most excellent, catching a fish is the cream.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Catch and release?
> ...


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2017)

Not sure what hawk this is. Possibly a dark morph ferruginous? If anyone knows, please inform me.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 26, 2017)

Hornbills in the wild. The male black hornbill is from the 400mm DO II +2xTC at 800mm on the 5dIV, the Rhinoceros Hornbill from my wife's 100-400mm II on the 5DSR at 40m - it had to be pushed by +3ev as it was very underexposed. The 5DSR is damn good.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 26, 2017)

dpc said:


> Not sure what hawk this is. Possibly a dark morph ferruginous? If anyone knows, please inform me.



I can't guess but I'll try to remember to do some checking. Now for a question, were you able to coax him off there to try some BIF? That would be fun!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 26, 2017)

Alan both are great but of course the second is the best. But they say you can't work Canon RAWs, not enough DR.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2017)

@ dpc and Alan,

Very nice pictures, guys.

Keep posting.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2017)

In this beautiful fall season, birds are starting to leave us for the winter.

I have found this one, while kayaking this morning.


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2017)

Click said:


> In this beautiful fall season, birds are starting to leave us for the winter.
> 
> I have found this one, while kayaking this morning.



Excellent shot, Click. Great colour, contrast and sharpness. 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2017)

Click said:


> @ dpc and Alan,
> 
> Very nice pictures, guys.
> 
> Keep posting.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what hawk this is. Possibly a dark morph ferruginous? If anyone knows, please inform me.
> ...




Well, he just sat there looking around for ground squirrels I'd guess. I parked across the grid road from his perch, possibly 20 metres away (I'm not good at judging distances), but he didn't budge. He just eyed me occasionally. He eventually flew off. I didn't get a BIF because his nether regions were facing me.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2017)

dpc said:


> Excellent shot, Click. Great colour, contrast and sharpness. 8)



Thanks, dpc.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Sep 26, 2017)

I know that herons are a pretty common subject, so forgive me if they are considered trite, but it was a good day, so I thought I'd share a few.


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 26, 2017)

Sharpening Iron said:


> I know that herons are a pretty common subject, so forgive me if they are considered trite, but it was a good day, so I thought I'd share a few.




In my opinion, no bird is considered trite. A good picture is a good picture. Like others have said, because it may be easy to capture for you, doesn't mean they are for everyone else around the world. Great pictures. Keep on posting.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2017)

Very nice series, Sharpening Iron. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2017)

Yes, Sharpening Iron, very nice pictures. I especially like the first and third. They both add different dimensions of character to the GBH.


----------



## dpc (Sep 26, 2017)

Snow geese, showing both the white and blue forms.


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 26, 2017)

Click said:


> In this beautiful fall season, birds are starting to leave us for the winter.
> 
> I have found this one, while kayaking this morning.



Nice photo, Click!


----------



## kodakrome (Sep 26, 2017)

Okay, no one has posted any pink birds today...so here goes. 
Spoonbill @400mm


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Nice photo, Click!




Thanks, kodakrome.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Okay, no one has posted any pink birds today...so here goes.
> Spoonbill @400mm



Beautiful series. 8) Nicely done, kodakrome.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2017)

dpc said:


> Snow geese, showing both the white and blue forms.




Nice one, dpc.


----------



## neonlight (Sep 26, 2017)

Jay raiding our oak tree for acorns today


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Sep 27, 2017)

Galah by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 27, 2017)

dpc said:


> Yes, Sharpening Iron, very nice pictures. I especially like the first and third. They both add different dimensions of character to the GBH.



The more the merrier!

dpc thanks for that. I have yet to have one decent hawk photo if you can believe it.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 27, 2017)

basketballfreak6 said:


> Galah by Tony, on Flickr



Oh so sweet!

Jack


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Sep 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Oh so sweet!
> 
> Jack



thanks Jack 

i do love the sigma 150-600S lens, very sharp wide open and surprisingly good OOF rendering for a lens such as this


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Okay, no one has posted any pink birds today...so here goes.
> Spoonbill @400mm



Nice ones. Here's something more than pink!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shot, it is just a shame that signs are more useful to us at the side of the road rather than in the fields where a bird may look towards the road rather than in to the field to see its prey! 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Not sure what hawk this is. Possibly a dark morph ferruginous? If anyone knows, please inform me.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Very nice shots from you and Mrs Alan, it looks like it was a fantastic experience. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Hornbills in the wild. The male black hornbill is from the 400mm DO II +2xTC at 800mm on the 5dIV, the Rhinoceros Hornbill from my wife's 100-400mm II on the 5DSR at 40m - it had to be pushed by +3ev as it was very underexposed. The 5DSR is damn good.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi Click. 
A really nice shot of a Canada? goose, great composition, colours, everything, even the bird looks neat and tidy. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> In this beautiful fall season, birds are starting to leave us for the winter.
> 
> I have found this one, while kayaking this morning.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi Sharpening Iron. 
Nice shots, some different behaviour shown in yours. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Sharpening Iron said:


> I know that herons are a pretty common subject, so forgive me if they are considered trite, but it was a good day, so I thought I'd share a few.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shots, I like the way the back of one looks like it could be pinstripe detail on the hood of a custom car. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Snow geese, showing both the white and blue forms.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi Kodakrome. 
Nice shots, it looks like he (she) needs a top off with pink, the colour is running out on the neck. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kodakrome said:


> Okay, no one has posted any pink birds today...so here goes.
> Spoonbill @400mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi neonlight. 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



neonlight said:


> Jay raiding our oak tree for acorns today


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi Tony. 
Very nice, definitely spotted you were there then. 

Cheers, Graham. 



basketballfreak6 said:


> Galah


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Very nice, but you are not wrong, does it come with a volume control? That is very loud! 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Nice ones. Here's something more than pink!


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Click.
> A really nice shot of a Canada? goose, great composition, colours, everything, even the bird looks neat and tidy.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.




Hi Graham,

Thank you very much for your comments and kind words.

Cheers


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2017)

Click said:


> In this beautiful fall season, birds are starting to leave us for the winter.
> 
> I have found this one, while kayaking this morning.



Good one!


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks, Alan.


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice shots, I like the way the back of one looks like it could be pinstripe detail on the hood of a custom car.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thanks, Graham!


----------



## dpc (Sep 27, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice shot, it is just a shame that signs are more useful to us at the side of the road rather than in the fields where a bird may look towards the road rather than in to the field to see its prey!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks, Graham! Yes, it would have been a boon if the bird had been facing me, especially when it decided to fly off. A bum shot isn't too attractive. 8)


----------



## sedwards (Sep 27, 2017)

trying to get some shots of canada geese this past weekend but apparently people feed them in the park cause they kept coming so close i could only take head shots '


_DIV7138 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 27, 2017)

*Merlin Preening*

Taken on an overcast foggy day - used the dehaze tool in CC - and my own tweeks.


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2017)

Very nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2017)

sedwards said:


> trying to get some shots of canada geese this past weekend but apparently people feed them in the park cause they kept coming so close i could only take head shots '



Nice portrait.  Well done, Stuart.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi Stuart. 
Very nice proper portrait! It is a real nuisance when the wildlife comes TOO close. ;D
Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> trying to get some shots of canada geese this past weekend but apparently people feed them in the park cause they kept coming so close i could only take head shots '


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi Jeff. 
Very nice shot, it looks like your secret recipe for additional correction works really well. 

Cheers, Graham. 



IslanderMV said:


> *Merlin Preening*
> 
> Taken on an overcast foggy day - used the dehaze tool in CC - and my own tweeks.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> *Merlin Preening*
> 
> Taken on an overcast foggy day - used the dehaze tool in CC - and my own tweeks.



Well tweeked! Very impressive.


----------



## neonlight (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks Graham


----------



## jprusa (Sep 28, 2017)

Lightroom found this along with 149 other photos on card 2 that eos utility didn't. Must have been big day.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2017)

Very nice shot, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Sep 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, jprusa.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, jprusa.


 +1 

So what is it; that's always helpful.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Sep 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice shot, jprusa.
> ...


Sorry Jack, Yellow Throat Warbler


----------



## Cog (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## NancyP (Sep 28, 2017)

That's a nice raven (or other corvid).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2017)

A sweet little bird I stumbled upon in my shots from last summer. Any clue what it is (central Alberta)? Sparrow, warbler? - nice long forked tail and soft yellow breast

Jack


----------



## Cog (Sep 29, 2017)

NancyP said:


> That's a nice raven (or other corvid).


Hooded crow. Thank you!


----------



## Cog (Sep 29, 2017)

Grey heron:








Shrike (?):


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2017)

@ Cog and Jack,

Very nice pictures, guys. 

Keep posting


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks Click; so are you going to hazard a guess?

@ dpc I seems your guess is as good as any based on my two best sources. The bill seems somewhat distinctive. Southern Sask?

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Click; so are you going to hazard a guess?



Tennessee warbler? 

;D Nah, just kidding.

No idea for now, but I'll take a look at my book tonight.


----------



## clbayley (Sep 29, 2017)

@JackD - yours looks similar to this one that I shot earlier this year...same yellow brow, spotted breast, beak shape...

My pick is a Savannah Sparrow.


----------



## Cog (Sep 29, 2017)

Click said:


> @ Cog and Jack,
> Very nice pictures, guys.
> Keep posting


Thank you, Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 29, 2017)

@ CL - doesn't the yellow breast kind of make you wonder? I'll try to locate web samples of your bird to see if I can find the yellow. Update - it does seem to be a pretty good fit but couldn't find any with the same breast.

Jack


----------



## 7DmkI (Sep 30, 2017)

Taken while hiking in the Kananaskis area (near Calgary, Alberta, Canada). I believe they are grouse.


----------



## clbayley (Sep 30, 2017)

@7DmkI - looks like a Spruce Grouse...as opposed to the Ruffed Grouse I see around Edmonton all the time...


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Click; so are you going to hazard a guess?
> 
> @ dpc I seems your guess is as good as any based on my two best sources. The bill seems somewhat distinctive. Southern Sask?
> 
> Jack




Yes, southern Saskatchewan.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2017)

1. Wigeon: I didn't have a polarizing filter, thus the odd light on water reflections.


----------



## 7DmkI (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks, clbayley.



clbayley said:


> @7DmkI - looks like a Spruce Grouse...as opposed to the Ruffed Grouse I see around Edmonton all the time...


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2017)

I believe this to be a juvenile northern goshawk, but I stand to be corrected. It looks a bit like a female harrier, too. If anyone can be more specific, let me know.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2017)

Mourning dove, a pretty bird...


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2017)

Very nice series, dpc. 8)


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2017)

7DmkI said:


> Taken while hiking in the Kananaskis area (near Calgary, Alberta, Canada). I believe they are grouse.



I agree with clbayley for the bird's ID, those are Spruce Grouses.

Nice pictures, 7DmkI.


----------



## 7DmkI (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks, Click.



Click said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > Taken while hiking in the Kananaskis area (near Calgary, Alberta, Canada). I believe they are grouse.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc. 8)




Thanks, Click!


----------



## clbayley (Sep 30, 2017)

Some Juncos have been hanging around picking some seeds I spilled in my crushed gravel. I set up my 80D on a tripod and connected it to my phone for remote shooting from inside. Turns out that is kind of fun! 

Got me thinking about more sophisticated remote shooting systems, does anybody use something that you would recommend? Appreciated!


----------



## lion rock (Sep 30, 2017)

I like CamRanger.
-r



clbayley said:


> Some Juncos have been hanging around picking some seeds I spilled in my crushed gravel. I set up my 80D on a tripod and connected it to my phone for remote shooting from inside. Turns out that is kind of fun!
> 
> Got me thinking about more sophisticated remote shooting systems, does anybody use something that you would recommend? Appreciated!


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2017)

I love Juncos.  Nice shot, clbayley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 1, 2017)

lion rock said:


> I like CamRanger.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Tell us more ... about the whole setup and process briefly if you don't mind.  I tried using my computer to 6D a few years ago and some operations were too slow and my range was borderline, maybe not 100'.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Oct 1, 2017)

Jack,
2 points first:
1) I've not been able to have CamRanger transfer just JPG and not RAW to my connected iPad. RAW slows down alot.
2) Get an extra USB battery to power up CamRanger, the included battery of CamRanger doesn't give a very long service time, especially if it is a few years old.

So, the basic set up is to connect CamRanger to the camera via USB. Then the CamRanger can be connected to an iPad (or and Android device) over WiFi. Of course, all the misgivings of USB protocol fall into play, like connection distance (less than 100 meters direct line of sight --- in reality, somewhat less), and the data transfer rate, thus, avoid RAW files transfer.

What you can do, see screen (iPad) capture: The main portion where CamRanger logo is located is the viewing portion. In live view (careful here, camera battery drains much faster because the sensor is powered up) the display is what the camera sees. When a shot is taken and the image is completely transferred, the image is displayed here, too.
Above the main viewing area, the thumbnails of previously taken photos are displayed here. You can select a photo to be displayed from here.
The right panel are the controls: You can select focus (course and fine focus closer and further), timed shutter release and HDR, as the photo shows.
The empty space below is for display of histogram, focus direction select, timing, etc.
Here's where the strength come in is the controls from CamRanger to the camera. Those are self explanatory from the photo.
Below these, are life-view select --- the eye; movie select; and to select manual- or auto-focus. The important one is the shutter release --- "capture."

I had use it to shoot intervalometer mode of a flower opening, which CamRanger can do.
If you want to show off to clients of shots taken, there is a companion app to display to another (bigger) display.

You may go to their website to get more info on CamRanger.

When I was shooting the solar eclipse, I used it to help with all the controls including timed shots and intervalometer. It was helpful to see what the camera was pointing at because my tripod was not tall enough and I would have to contort myself to see with the camera viewer. Even more helpful, I didn't have to squint to see up when focusing and tracking to compensate for the rotation of the earth.

For you, it is helpful to set up you camera in a protected area outside to shoot birds and capture in the comfort of the house, and to avoid disturbing your avian friends. This is also what I do, too.

A week ago, B&H had a sale down to $200 from $300. Sadly, that sale is gone.
Jack, if you have more question, please ask. I'll try to answer.
riley



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > I like CamRanger.
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Oct 1, 2017)

Jack,
One more thing I did't mention.
On iPad control, you can touch an area, white box in photo, to select focus point.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Oct 1, 2017)

Jack,
One last pic.
This was the set up for my solar eclipse shoot (posted before, apology). One camera was connected via "CASE AIR," a less expensive unit with similar functionality, to an iPad, and another camera was connected with CamRanger to another iPad, shown in photo. The white corner just behind the mounting plate above the right upper corner of the iPad is the CamRanger. 
-r


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 1, 2017)

dpc said:


> I believe this to be a juvenile northern goshawk, but I stand to be corrected. It looks a bit like a female harrier, too. If anyone can be more specific, let me know.


Nice shot, looks great full screen.

Not a Harrier - they have an Owl like face.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 1, 2017)

WOW Riley, I'll have to study this a bit before I can relate. Thanks!

That's one serious setup kind of beyond me at the moment. 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this to be a juvenile northern goshawk, but I stand to be corrected. It looks a bit like a female harrier, too. If anyone can be more specific, let me know.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## HankMD (Oct 1, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> @ CL - doesn't the yellow breast kind of make you wonder? I'll try to locate web samples of your bird to see if I can find the yellow. Update - it does seem to be a pretty good fit but couldn't find any with the same breast.
> 
> Jack



Jack, 

My vote is for either a Le Conte's or a Nelson's Sparrow. Both occur in Western Canada. Another, very similar candidate is Saltmarsh Sparrow, but seems this guy is East Coast (American). From the photos you show I can't tell which one. This is my 5 minutes' reading of National Geographic's field guide. I'm sure more experienced birders can tell you more. Best of luck!


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2017)

I have lots of opportunities to take pelican shots, so I take lots of pelican shots. 8)


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2017)

Cormorant...


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 1, 2017)

Thanks, Click!


----------



## sedwards (Oct 4, 2017)

I had originally tried this at 400mm but couldnt get the whole head in the frame. I ended up using 200mm


7DII5184 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2017)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, Stuart.


----------



## gh4photos (Oct 4, 2017)

nuthatch


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2017)

Beautiful. Well done, gh4photos.


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2017)

sedwards said:


> I had originally tried this at 400mm but couldnt get the whole head in the frame. I ended up using 200mm
> 
> 
> 7DII5184 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr




Beautiful!


----------



## dpc (Oct 4, 2017)

gh4photos said:


> nuthatch




Nice! I love nuthatches.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2017)

Canada Goose gliding slowly on the surface in early morning light.


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Canada Goose gliding slowly on the surface in early morning light.



Gorgeous.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Gorgeous.



Thank you very much!


----------



## meywd (Oct 4, 2017)

Click said:


> Canada Goose gliding slowly on the surface in early morning light.



Amazing photo click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 4, 2017)

Click, sweet how the lake blends into the background!

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2017)

@ meywd ,
@ Jack,

Thank you, guys.


----------



## dpc (Oct 5, 2017)

Click said:


> Canada Goose gliding slowly on the surface in early morning light.




A really, really nice picture, Click!


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2017)

Thank you, dpc.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Oct 5, 2017)

There are some great photos being shared here! The level of civility, respect, and even encouragement being shown is also worth mentioning. I find it in short supply on other topics in the forum.


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2017)

That's a very nice series, Rich. I especially like the two last pictures.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 5, 2017)

Wood Ducks in a local pond. Created a few spots in the heavy brush along the shore to wait for the ducks to go by.

Adult male with a magnificent mullet.
Male juvenile.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Oct 5, 2017)

Wood ducks make beautiful subjects! Nice captures, Jeff.


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2017)

Nice shots, Jeff.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 5, 2017)

Sharpening Iron said:


> Thanks, Click.



Click sets the standard here and we just try to imitate.  Just a fun sharing thread with minimal egos involved and typically very nice photos. Nice shots.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Stuart. 
Absolutely beautiful shot, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> I had originally tried this at 400mm but couldnt get the whole head in the frame. I ended up using 200mm


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi gh4. 
Very nice shot of a cute looking little bird. 

Cheers, Graham. 



gh4photos said:


> nuthatch


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Very nice looking shot, is there any chance you can show it in a manor that allows us to view it without the compression artefacts added by the site, I'm sure it is worthy of viewing in its full glory. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Canada Goose gliding slowly on the surface in early morning light.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Rich. 
Very nice series of shots, I particularly like the Cormorant. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Sharpening Iron said:


> There are some great photos being shared here! The level of civility, respect, and even encouragement being shown is also worth mentioning. I find it in short supply on other topics in the forum.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Jeff. 
Very nice, very vivid colours nicely captured. 

Cheers, Graham. 



IslanderMV said:


> Wood Ducks in a local pond. Created a few spots in the heavy brush along the shore to wait for the ducks to go by.
> 
> Adult male with a magnificent mullet.
> Male juvenile.


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Click.
> Very nice looking shot, is there any chance you can show it in a manor that allows us to view it without the compression artefacts added by the site, I'm sure it is worthy of viewing in its full glory.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Hi Graham,

Thank you very much for your kind words. 

Here is the direct link to my Flickr page: https://www.flickr.com/photos/clic-clic/36828077133/in/dateposted-public/

Let me know if you still see artefacts.

Cheers


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Thank you, it really is so much clearer / sharper viewed from Flickr. 
It was late, and artefacts might not be the correct explanation, it could be a loss of detail from compression, maybe it is just the size of the linked image needed to fit the forum requirements. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Click.
> ...


----------



## Cog (Oct 6, 2017)

It was a stilt and ibis morning today:


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Oct 6, 2017)

Beautiful images, Cog. Great light and perspective.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Cog. 
Great shots, that little fish looks a bit shocked! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> It was a stilt and ibis morning today:


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Cog,

Beautiful. I really like those shots.

Well done.


----------



## Cog (Oct 7, 2017)

*Sharpening Iron, Valvebounce, Click*
Thank you!


----------



## rpt (Oct 7, 2017)

People, you have shared lovely pictures. I can't compete. The light is lousy here! It is not my bad. 

The monsoons were supposed to be done but the weather did not get the memo! It was overcast today and a Grey Hornbill was calling and was persistent. So there was enough time to get my 5DIII and 7DII and put on the 100-400 II plus the 1.4x and shoot. The pictures are not too good but I have cabin fever (the camera kind where you shoot anything in any light...  ) so here they are. The first 3 are from the 7DII and the last one is from the 5DIII.


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your pictures, rpt.


----------



## rpt (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 7, 2017)

rpt, I can sympathize about how important the light is to a crisp photo but that's secondary. We should not pass up the opportunity regardless. I sure wish I could have captured one of these guys even in worse light! Still V nice.

Jack


----------



## rpt (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2017)

A robin this afternoon. Light wasn't great: f/4 iso 2500 on 5DIV.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2017)

Had just one shot of a wren that dropped by for a couple seconds. My 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC on 5DIV was the only camera in the hide that focussed in time to get a shot. Its just a tiny crop but the wren is in classic pose.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2017)

Alan, V nice. You could certainly print a huge poster of that Robin.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2017)

Lovely shots, Alan. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2017)

I've been shooting a little less for reasons I won't get into but when it's cold and dark outside I've been managing to wade through earlier shots so have one here I like. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2017)

Only a mother could love. 

I had to drag a ladder out in the bush and mount my camera and 400X2 on my treepod clamped to the not too big tree the ladder was precariously balancing against. Some of you might remember that strange contraption I made, well it did come in handy here since handheld was too dangerous. BTW I took the swing arm off the gimbal since it really is unnecessary.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2017)

Mom and family. The baby was unrelated and had no mom - poor thing.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> The baby was unrelated and had no mom - poor thing.
> 
> Jack






Very nice pictures, Jack. The last one is a lovely shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
2 great shots, the Robin is nice, but the Wren is my favourite. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Had just one shot of a wren that dropped by for a couple seconds. My 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC on 5DIV was the only camera in the hide that focussed in time to get a shot. Its just a tiny crop but the wren is in classic pose.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Some very nice shots, but that lonesome little fellow is gorgeous, you have the lot there, composition, location, the lot, well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Mom and family. The baby was unrelated and had no mom - poor thing.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks guys. I like to think the little guy survived but chances are probably nil. That day in his life was certainly serene. And now winter is almost upon us! 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 12, 2017)

There's discussion going on about FPS vs resolution in the thread about a possible 5DSR II. I go for resolution as I am usually limited by distance rather than speed of acquisition. This afternoon I took out the 5DSR + 400mm DO II DO +1.4xTC at 560mm f/5.6. There was nothing close, but I got a couple of shots of a female kestrel just over 20 metres away. Here are a couple of 100% crops.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 12, 2017)

My wife spotted some birds standing on Konik ponies, but couldn't resolve what they were through her bins as they were about 60 metres away. I took some hand held shots with the 5DSR at 560mm, and clearly resolved them to be starlings. This where the superb resolution of the 5DSR comes in. I've got a nice, clean shot of something I have seen before, which I would not have been nearly as good on the 5DIV. Here is the full scene, downsized, and a 100% crop of the birds on the pony.


----------



## Vern (Oct 12, 2017)

Kingfisher and heron from recent beach trip. The Kingfisher only landed on the top of boat moorings, so not a great natural environment shot. 5DMKIV, 600II + 1.4XIII, ISO1250, f6.3, 1/200.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2017)

Well Alan, there wouldn't be a CR if it weren't for trade offs; there'd be nothing to moan about. Right now my computer would struggle processing 5DSR files. If the only difference between the 5D4 and 1DX2 was fps and MP, I'd probably have gone with the 5D4. In reality, it's the smallest subjects that are distant that require the extra cropping that would benefit, but all in all I now find myself close enough to my subjects to manage pretty well. I can't afford any more GAS. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2017)

Vern, your KF looks like the captain of the ship. V nice.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2017)

Personally I'd prefer just one bird thread but no matter, other than I need to call these shots birds in landing BIL so Alan doesn't get on my case! 

Focus as usual not quite what I'd prefer.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Some very nice crops there, having more pixels on the target can never be bad can it? 
I understand the tradeoff with speed, ISO vs file size, but don't focal length limited photographers appreciate pixels on the target?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Vern. 
Very nice shots, so if we provide a perch with less obstructions / better visibility is the kingfisher wrong to use it? 
That heron looks like it got a good lunch! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Vern said:


> Kingfisher and heron from recent beach trip. The Kingfisher only landed on the top of boat moorings, so not a great natural environment shot. 5DMKIV, 600II + 1.4XIII, ISO1250, f6.3, 1/200.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Very nice shots, I really like the Junco's squabbling shot!
You have just reminded me of the arguments early in the evolution of hovercraft, do you need to be a pilot or a ships master to be in control? Are the birds flying or not? ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Personally I'd prefer just one bird thread but no matter, other than I need to call these shots birds in landing BIL so Alan doesn't get on my case!
> 
> Focus as usual not quite what I'd prefer.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2017)

Vern said:


> Kingfisher and heron from recent beach trip. The Kingfisher only landed on the top of boat moorings, so not a great natural environment shot. 5DMKIV, 600II + 1.4XIII, ISO1250, f6.3, 1/200.



Very nice shots. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Personally I'd prefer just one bird thread but no matter, other than I need to call these shots birds in landing BIL so Alan doesn't get on my case!
> 
> Focus as usual not quite what I'd prefer.
> 
> Jack



Nice pictures, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks click and Graham. The Northern flickers are starting to show up more often now. There are literally dozens of juncos and the robins are everywhere feeding on berries before heading south.

Correction, this is the Red-shafted version. Not sure why the shafts are not very red!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice shots Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Some very nice crops there, having more pixels on the target can never be bad can it?
> I understand the tradeoff with speed, ISO vs file size, but don't focal length limited photographers appreciate pixels on the target?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



We most certainly do appreciate more pixels, which is why I appreciate the 5DSR so much! There is a lot of talk about upgrading the 5DSR, but the current model is good enough for me.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2017)

Jack, I see you are using 560mm. Because you are close or just easier to handle? They look plenty sharp to me.


----------



## Vern (Oct 13, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Vern.
> Very nice shots, so if we provide a perch with less obstructions / better visibility is the kingfisher wrong to use it?
> That heron looks like it got a good lunch!
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2017)

Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks guys.

Alan, there is definitely a reduction of AF capability going 800 if the light is marginal (back-lighting) and yes if I hope get a moving bird in the frame at close distance I need a looser frame. That's where your extra pixels come in handy. 560 beats my old 600 wrt AF. 400 is a killer for AF but it's 400, again cropping can help there as you know when you have the extra pixels. 

For my needs 24-28 MP and 12 fps would have been much more ideal but 14fps is pretty addictive relative to stationary birds with subtle movements that produce different instantaneous poses. In that sense it serves a function not unlike cropping after the fact. Not sure if I posted this shot before but it illustrates that out of a long string of modest bursts only one had flying wood.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks click and Graham. The Northern flickers are starting to show up more often now. There are literally dozens of juncos and the robins are everywhere feeding on berries before heading south.
> 
> Correction, this is the Red-shafted version. Not sure why the shafts are not very red!
> 
> Jack




Nice portrait, Jack!


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2017)

Blackbird on my lawn two days ago. He was solo. They often come in flocks. He wasn't terribly nervous with me being around, either. I was able to walk reasonably close. 8)


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> For my needs 24-28 MP and 12 fps would have been much more ideal but 14fps is pretty addictive relative to stationary birds with subtle movements that produce different instantaneous poses. In that sense it serves a function not unlike cropping after the fact. Not sure if I posted this shot before but it illustrates that out of a long string of modest bursts only one had flying wood.
> 
> Jack



That's a very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2017)

dpc said:


> Blackbird on my lawn two days ago. He was solo. They often come in flocks. He wasn't terribly nervous with me being around, either. I was able to walk reasonably close. 8)



Very nice series, series, dpc. I especially like the 3rd picture. 

Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Alan, there is definitely a reduction of AF capability going 800 if the light is marginal (back-lighting) and yes if I hope get a moving bird in the frame at close distance I need a looser frame. That's where your extra pixels come in handy. 560 beats my old 600 wrt AF. 400 is a killer for AF but it's 400, again cropping can help there as you know when you have the extra pixels.
> 
> ...



That's nothing Jack. Look at my Canadian Northern Flicker taken in Halifax NS.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2017)

Marshtit - they are quite rare.I used the bare 400 f/4 on the 5DIV as quite dark.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2017)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks Click. I love chancing on small birds.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
That is a really nice shot, the iridescent colours of the bird are stunning, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Blackbird on my lawn two days ago. He was solo. They often come in flocks. He wasn't terribly nervous with me being around, either. I was able to walk reasonably close. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2017)

@ Alan - that's because Canadians are very obliging to visitors!  All of these various captures involve skill and chance and there are usually ways and means of accomplishing a task if one is determined. The technology just helps.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2017)

dpc said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks click and Graham. The Northern flickers are starting to show up more often now. There are literally dozens of juncos and the robins are everywhere feeding on berries before heading south.
> ...



Thanks and to click also. That blackbird is a gem. Now if we could get that guy with our yellow-headed together it would be very cool! Then there's our brown headed cowbird that given the right lighting could make an amazing threesome. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Marshtit - they are quite rare.I used the bare 400 f/4 on the 5DIV as quite dark.



V nice with lovely setting!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
A couple of nice shots. Nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Alan, there is definitely a reduction of AF capability going 800 if the light is marginal (back-lighting) and yes if I hope get a moving bird in the frame at close distance I need a looser frame. That's where your extra pixels come in handy. 560 beats my old 600 wrt AF. 400 is a killer for AF but it's 400, again cropping can help there as you know when you have the extra pixels.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks Graham. It's about time you posted some more! 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Very nice shot of the Marshtit, not understanding the photoshopped things on the Northern Flicker?

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Marshtit - they are quite rare.I used the bare 400 f/4 on the 5DIV as quite dark.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Yes I know, but to post them first you have to get the photo and the hide where I usually go was closed as it was structurally unsafe. 
I did finally catch up with the volunteers that were rebuilding it and joined up to help, well actually my neighbour and I went down as we heard it was partially open, whilst we were there the warden and his 82 yr old father turned up at 13:00 hrs to do some more, planning to stay until the walkway was finished. 
My neighbour and I decided that if we stayed and helped the others might get home before midnight! So we phoned and asked permission of our better halves to be out late ;D ;D and we all worked until the walkway was finished, we all left at 18:00 hrs job done. I have been back with a camera (and without to work) and taken a few shots but the critters have gone wild on us due to lack of visitors, the warden was still keeping the feeders going but other than 4 to 6 volunteers twice a week they saw no people. 
There would normally be a steady stream of visitors all week as it was known as a good place to see red squirrels, if you went there and didn't see a squirrel you were there less than ten minutes! 
I hope to have more shots soon. 
Edit, 
Anyway, at the moment I am trying to get through the processing of the last couple of sets in the Bournemouth Air Festival shoot, then I have the Goodwood Revival shots to do, I'm really trying to be strict with myself and not keep leaving hundreds of unprocessed shots unseen. 
End edit. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Graham. It's about time you posted some more!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 14, 2017)

Graham, what a kind soul you are! I can excuse you from not posting in our thread. That is for the time being only. 

Nothing much here so I set up my flash just before dark by my stump and tried to catch some of the shenanigans - bully activities - and managed to get this guy as a nuthatch threatened him! They are just like humans. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 14, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Very nice shot of the Marshtit, not understanding the photoshopped things on the Northern Flicker?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



While you were building a hide, Jack posted http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1280.msg690741#msg690741 and I borrowed his flying splinter.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Thank you for the special dispensation on posting! 
This shot is fantastic and you seem to have a pretty good handle on flash lighting, a really nicely lit shot, a good balance between the subject and the background, well done. If you hadn't told us we might have wondered about flash but not been completely certain you had used one! (Well at least I wouldn't have been sure and you don't have to fool the pro's) 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Graham, what a kind soul you are! I can excuse you from not posting in our thread. That is for the time being only.
> 
> Nothing much here so I set up my flash just before dark by my stump and tried to catch some of the shenanigans - bully activities - and managed to get this guy as a nuthatch threatened him! They are just like humans.
> 
> Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2017)

Blackbird #2


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 15, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shot, dpc.




Thank, Click! 8)


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 16, 2017)

Wow, after just a week of holiday - what a set of excellent quality bird photos posted by all of you...

I can only hope to achieve that level, but I'll keep on trying 

Eurasian Oystercatcher


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 16, 2017)

Red knot in winter outfit


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 16, 2017)

Spoonbill (didn't want to pose, it only turned away from me )


----------



## BobG (Oct 16, 2017)

Since the reeds have been trimmed back at my local hide I've actually finally managed to get a shot of the water rails without a reed stem across the body. I was particular lucky with this shot as the early sun breached the clouds while he was out


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
Nice shots, nice to see some different bird species. 
I have to ask, did they realise there was some space for a couple more rings then the oyster catcher would look like it had socks on! 
Can anyone please explain why a bird needs sooo many rings? Wouldn't one or two be sufficient to identify it?

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Spoonbill (didn't want to pose, it only turned away from me )


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi Nat_WA,

Very nice series.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi Bob. 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



BobG said:


> Since the reeds have been trimmed back at my local hide I've actually finally managed to get a shot of the water rails without a reed stem across the body. I was particular lucky with this shot as the early sun breached the clouds while he was out


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2017)

BobG said:


> Since the reeds have been trimmed back at my local hide I've actually finally managed to get a shot of the water rails without a reed stem across the body. I was particular lucky with this shot as the early sun breached the clouds while he was out



Lovely shot, Bob.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2017)

Always appreciate all the shots.

Going a little off topic, I've noticed that clicking on a photo enlarges it with a kind of conflict if there is more than one photo and I hate having to use the sliders. It seems, and I stand to be corrected that if I post a photo with around 2k on a side then it opens in a window with no nonsense. I like to see the detail but get fed up with the sliders. Any comment, anyone?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2017)

A few days back this is a version of the Dark-eyed junco but I'm not sure which.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Spoonbill (didn't want to pose, it only turned away from me )



So many coloured rings on its legs. As a scientist, I suppose I should support the research. As a bird photographer ugh!


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice picture, Jack.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Another nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> A few days back this is a version of the Dark-eyed junco but I'm not sure which.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks guys. These juncos sure seem to have an extremely wide range of coloration within their flock.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Oct 17, 2017)

I have never seen a woodpecker on cattails before...must be getting the bugs the blackbirds left behind.


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice shot, clbayley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 17, 2017)

clbayley said:


> I have never seen a woodpecker on cattails before...must be getting the bugs the blackbirds left behind.



Come on! She's posing for a photo-op!  Nice.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 17, 2017)

clbayley said:


> I have never seen a woodpecker on cattails before...must be getting the bugs the blackbirds left behind.



Very nice picture clbayley! What kind of woodpecker is it; seems very small - or your cattails are much larger than the ones we have 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 17, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonbill (didn't want to pose, it only turned away from me )
> ...



Fully agree... I don't know why they need so many (maybe to identify from a distance; colour code on both legs?)
It's mate didn't have this many rings, but he/she was even farther out and even less willing to pose


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 17, 2017)

Some other shots from a trip to the beach

Bar-tailed Godwit


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 17, 2017)

Anyone here to identify this one?

According to a local bird watcher it should be a Sanderling, but it doesn't fully match that description... Could also be some kind of Stint (Little stint?)


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 17, 2017)

And a Herring gull (just past juvenile stage) posing


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2017)

Very nice series, Nat WA.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 17, 2017)

@ Wiebe V nice shots. One thing I am learning regarding birds is just how much variation in color there can be based on region, mutation, and age and of course sex may or may not be a factor. It's frustrating to have to admit that visually we just can't tell. The Warbler book has the voice characteristics but how many of us carry around parabolic microphones? 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi clbayley. 
Very nice shot, I really like the bold contrast between the black and white of the woodpecker, and the warm brown / gold of the surroundings. 

Cheers, Graham. 



clbayley said:


> I have never seen a woodpecker on cattails before...must be getting the bugs the blackbirds left behind.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
Another nice series of shots, no idea on the ID of the bird though. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 20, 2017)

Another one from the coast,
Turnstone at the foot of a breakwater dam


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 20, 2017)

and a Lapwing (not at the coast )


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
Nice shot, nice to see one from their level, unfortunately where I see them is on a sloping beach and even putting the camera on almost on the ground you I am still shooting somewhat down on them. I have taken lots of shots of these little fellows and watched them for ages more, they work very hard Turning Stones looking for their living, they must turn tonnes! 
The lapwing is a good shot too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Another one from the coast,
> Turnstone at the foot of a breakwater dam


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 20, 2017)

Wiebe, V nice.

Still wondering why it is that enlarged photos open two ways. One with a slider and inability to see the whole photo and the other in an alternate window. Wiebe's shots with slider, my Junco in a new frame. Can't be just my computer. Seems there is a threshold relating to the size of posted photo?? What is it?? I have trouble believing anyone interested in a sharper/larger view wants 1/2 a bird with little background.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2017)

Nice pictures, Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 20, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Wiebe.
> Nice shot, nice to see one from their level, unfortunately where I see them is on a sloping beach and even putting the camera on almost on the ground you I am still shooting somewhat down on them. I have taken lots of shots of these little fellows and watched them for ages more, they work very hard Turning Stones looking for their living, they must turn tonnes!
> The lapwing is a good shot too.
> 
> ...



Hi Graham,

actually this one was also from a sloping (almost 45 degree) dam...
However, from the top down I could put my camera level with the surface the bird was scouring for food. You'll see that the bird is 'leaning' towards me in order to maintain balance. They don't seem to mind the steep and slippery surface (... as I would )

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 20, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wiebe, V nice.
> 
> Still wondering why it is that enlarged photos open two ways. One with a slider and inability to see the whole photo and the other in an alternate window. Wiebe's shots with slider, my Junco in a new frame. Can't be just my computer. Seems there is a threshold relating to the size of posted photo?? What is it?? I have trouble believing anyone interested in a sharper/larger view wants 1/2 a bird with little background.
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,

I really don't know what drives this difference in opening... Next time I'll use a somewhat larger format (now I limit dimensions to 1800x1440) to see if it opens in a separate window. I noticed that you're using larger dimensions so that might be it.
You can however always force CR images to open in a separate window by right-clicking on the image and choosing to open in a new tab/window (PC/Win; probably something similar exists for Mac).

Wiebe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks Wiebe, it never occurred to me to do that. That's good enough for me as long as the detail is good.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
I guess it is because the bird is mid step it is not so obvious it is leaning until you point it out! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Wiebe.
> ...


----------



## ISv (Oct 21, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Anyone here to identify this one?
> 
> According to a local bird watcher it should be a Sanderling, but it doesn't fully match that description... Could also be some kind of Stint (Little stint?)



I'm not an ornithologist but I can try to answer:

Your Bird is definitely not Sanderling because it has fourth finger visible better on the first shot (Sanderlig doesn't have that finger). And I don't know for any season when the Sanderling would have such a plumage.
The bill does not belong to genus Calidris (Sanderling, Peeps and Sandpipers) - it belongs to genus Pluvalis (Plovers). Since your Lapwing is the Northern Lapwing, I would assume your plover is the European Golden plover because of the overlapping territory. Otherwise it is hard to tell just by that pictures which one it is - American Golden Plover or the European Golden Plover - the under-wing coverts are not exposed on the pictures. On other hand the legs are not as long as in the American golden plover, so one more "plus" for the European Golden Plover. Also, if my identification of the Lapwing is correct, you took your pictures in Eurasia where the American Golden Plover does not exist (just one report?). 
Sorry for the long explanation but there is no other way to tell you why I think you have that species on the pictures.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 21, 2017)

ISv said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone here to identify this one?
> ...



Thanks ISv for your elaborate analysis! 
I guess you are right; although the Golden Plover is better known in its breeding/summer plumage, its winter plumage matches my picture quite well.
And indeed, location is Eurasia  About 95% of my bird pictures are taken in my home country (as in profile) - the Netherlands. This season is good for spotting migratory birds - many species visit and forage in the coastal / wetland areas here. For identification I still rely mostly on internet and more knowledgeable people - like you...! So bear with me if I get it wrong (again) 

Wiebe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 21, 2017)

@ ISv, Thanks for taking the time to help out here on our thread. As best I can tell, being with the thread a few years now, most of us are bird "enthusiasts" but not birders when it comes to identification. I find the books I have and even the reference internet material to still leave me scratching my head in many instances.

Personally, my camera is helping me learn a lot about aspects of nature. These things fade like a flame soon after the initial experience since my memory is not great, so looking at photos after the fact is a rewarding experience.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
I'd have to +1 that sentiment, I am slightly wiser now than before but not much! ;D I like to take photo's of things, birds being one of those things as they are a challenge. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> @ ISv, Thanks for taking the time to help out here on our thread. As best I can tell, being with the thread a few years now, most of us are bird "enthusiasts" but not birders when it comes to identification. I find the books I have and even the reference internet material to still leave me scratching my head in many instances.
> 
> 
> Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2017)

One for you Jack, the DO at 800mm. But, I didn't know whether to put it on a dragonfly thread.


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2017)

8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Great shot, congratulations you got two elusive or hard to photograph subjects in the one shot!  ;D
Probably best not to post it on the dragonfly thread. ??? ;D
Could you please point out to the bird the bit about fisher in his name, he is the King of Fishers, nothing to do with dragonflies! : 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> One for you Jack, the DO at 800mm. But, I didn't know whether to put it on a dragonfly thread.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi dpc. 
Very nice shot, very vain bird, one spent the day looking in chrome bumpers and hubcaps at his reflection, either that or he was a bit simple and he thought it was another bird! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps yes I know he probably saw it as a threat to his position as it postured right back at him when he challenged it. 



dpc said:


> 8)


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2017)

Alan and dpc,


Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 21, 2017)

Click said:


> Alan and dpc,
> 
> 
> Very nice shots, guys.


 Add me. Alan is that uncropped?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2017)

Jack, it's cropped to the actual size without any downsizing.

Thanks guys for the comments.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 21, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack, it's cropped to the actual size without any downsizing.
> 
> Thanks guys for the comments.



Nice detail with 800.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2017)

Click said:


> Alan and dpc,
> 
> 
> Very nice shots, guys.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Oct 21, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Very nice shot, very vain bird, one spent the day looking in chrome bumpers and hubcaps at his reflection, either that or he was a bit simple and he thought it was another bird! ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thanks, Graham! 8)


----------



## ISv (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Wiebe,
I'm not that much knowledgeable in the bird's taxonomy as it may look. Here, on Hawaii we have a number of migrants during the winter - all are shore/see birds. It is how it happened to know something about the shore birds. And the other, specific to Hawaii thing is that we get migrants/vagrants from different locations and they come in different full or intermediate plumage, some are molting and you don't see what you normally have to see, so we need to know the complete picture for the given species. Most of the shore birds have many "faces" and you have to know them in order to get the identification right. I hate to have picture with just a number . If you are like me I would recommend "Shorebirds of North America, Europe and Asia" from Richard Chandler. Internet is helping too, but be careful for misidentified pictures that can fool you (there are many!). In many cases it is better to have different books on the same topic to get to the right answer...
Concerning the pictures you posted lately - I'm jealous for the Bar-tailed Godwit :-[. All your shots were very good, but that species I have never seen in life !


----------



## ISv (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Jack, 
I'm not Canon user and it was my first post here but I used to visit Canon rumors 3-4 times a week in the last few years (mostly for the birds/nature but also to learn something in this and the other sections) . All this time I was enjoining your pictures, hopefully soon I can post some pictures too (I don't think I'm allowed right now). 

I'm enthusiast in both photography and birding (well, I'm scientist - molecular biology but it's rather different from ornithology despite of similarity of some methods). For me the pictures I'm taking are something like the "scalps" the hunters are taking for memory but without killing anything: you hike/walk you see something interesting (for me it's normally nature ) and you you take it home... as a picture. Our memories have some limit, you can't take in your head everything you see and the photography is helping in this regard. But it's also: challenging/sport by itself


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2017)

ISv - I like suggestions for good books but when I looked for this one - ouch! $218 paperback  

https://www.amazon.ca/Shorebirds-North-America-Europe-Asia/dp/0691142815

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 22, 2017)

ISv said:


> Hi Jack,
> I'm not Canon user and it was my first post here but I used to visit Canon rumors 3-4 times a week in the last few years (mostly for the birds/nature but also to learn something in this and the other sections) . All this time I was enjoining your pictures, hopefully soon I can post some pictures too (I don't think I'm allowed right now).
> 
> I'm enthusiast in both photography and birding (well, I'm scientist - molecular biology but it's rather different from ornithology despite of similarity of some methods). For me the pictures I'm taking are something like the "scalps" the hunters are taking for memory but without killing anything: you hike/walk you see something interesting (for me it's normally nature ) and you you take it home... as a picture. Our memories have some limit, you can't take in your head everything you see and the photography is helping in this regard. But it's also: challenging/sport by itself



Molecular biologist +1
Taking photos for identification originally +1, now it's mainly for the photo. It's a downward path.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2017)

We can all use our photos to help encourage others to value wildlife by sharing them freely and adding our 2 cents worth as well. It's so sad what we're losing every year, extinctions, heartbreaking. 

Unless I'm forbidden, I'll attach one or two to correspondence such as doctors secretaries and so forth with the response back to me typically being, "you've made my day". Then they're on my list for every once in a while but only the really good ones. 

Jack (the pest)


----------



## ISv (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Alan,
I afraid you took it from the wrong end: right now taking really good pictures is more challenging to me than the bird identification (well, some times it is opposite ! No down-way path here. Before my "second life" in birding I was taking pictures of fungi (yes, somewhere in the past I had a mycology background, changing to molecular biology to learn the methods because of their implication in the modern taxonomy... stuck there and to the new country . I highly appreciate the contribution of enthusiast in some aspects of biology. Just for example: the best picture of one newly described species of fungus (Geastrum) was published on the Internet before the real description of the species. I created account in Facebook (I do NOT like creating new accounts - too much passwords :-\) just to tell the author of the picture that he has so far the best picture of that species (yeah, just wrongly identified) on the entire net... Enthusiasts are contributing with a lot of data in some areas of biology and highly respect this. So high that I'm trying to contribute too - as I can!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 22, 2017)

It's a descent into your lenses not being long enough, sharp enough, wide enough, focusing fast enough, light enough and cheap enough. And your camera ditto. Then someone telling you it's your field craft that's not up to it and you should zoom with your feet across the lake.


----------



## ISv (Oct 22, 2017)

Jack, I didn't pay that much for my copy. After your post I check and found stamp on the first page "Officially withdrawn". Now I recall that I got the book as used (England) and it arrived pretty much as new (now it looks much more used :)! If I recall right I didn't pay more than half of that price and I'm sure it was very good investment! Another one I have is the "The Shorebird Guide" (first author Michael O'Brien) but it doesn't include the birds out of America and is not 100% useful for Hawaii (otherwise it is good book!). Sometimes I'm looking also into "Rare Birds of North America" and it has some of the birds that are coming to Hawaii. 
Yeah, the books like these are expensive but it's hard to substitute them - a lot of knowledge (and pictures) included, and kind of restricted number of customers...


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi ISv. 
I'm not sure why you think you are 'not allowed' to post pictures, I would think that as an aspiring Canon user who has valuable input there shouldn't be a problem, I'm fairly sure that there are pictures on here from Sony bodies (by a regular contributor) possibly with Canon lenses via an adaptor? 
Very few people have the ability to see the minuscule (in all its beauty / gory detail) let alone capture it on 'film' as it were, if this is what you have access to then I'm sure there is a place for it! 

@ admin, if I have misspoken here I apologise and please correct the post. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> Hi Jack,
> I'm not Canon user and it was my first post here but I used to visit Canon rumors 3-4 times a week in the last few years (mostly for the birds/nature but also to learn something in this and the other sections) . All this time I was enjoining your pictures, hopefully soon I can post some pictures too (I don't think I'm allowed right now).
> 
> I'm enthusiast in both photography and birding (well, I'm scientist - molecular biology but it's rather different from ornithology despite of similarity of some methods). For me the pictures I'm taking are something like the "scalps" the hunters are taking for memory but without killing anything: you hike/walk you see something interesting (for me it's normally nature ) and you you take it home... as a picture. Our memories have some limit, you can't take in your head everything you see and the photography is helping in this regard. But it's also: challenging/sport by itself


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Plus one on all of that, glass gets expensive fast! 
I thought good field craft included learning to walk on water,  if you can't ??? you should practice more. : ;D ;D ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> It's a descent into your lenses not being long enough, sharp enough, wide enough, focusing fast enough, light enough and cheap enough. And your camera ditto. Then someone telling you it's your field craft that's not up to it and you should zoom with your feet across the lake.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Plus one on all of that, glass gets expensive fast!
> I thought good field craft included learning to walk on water,  if you can't ??? you should practice more. : ;D ;D ;D
> 
> ...



Graham, one up on Alan this time. However, I'm sure Alan is trying to acquire that ability!  The technology is almost there.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Oct 22, 2017)

I think so because when I created my account I got a message that I would be informed when I can post pictures.
I still haven't receive such a message. And I don't know actually how to try to post some pictures, it may work eventually? I would appreciate any help in this regard! 
And BTW, I'm Nikon user ! Before someone starts to beet me let me say that I don't care what equipment you use to get your pictures. I visit the Nikon rumors site do read some Nikon-related news, and come to this site to see some pictures and to read what people with similar interest (bird photography) are saying...


----------



## AlanF (Oct 22, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alan.
> ...



It's a descent. The aim is to be one down, not one up.


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 23, 2017)

I have been trying to get exercise, so I take my telephoto in a backpack while bicycling. I ran into a young Red-tail hawk fixated on brush next to the road. It was hunting snakes. 

Managed to get shots of the hunt. The sequence features a pathetic BIF photo, retained to give the sequence some flow.


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice series, Jeff. I especially like the first shot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Jeff. 
Very cool series of shots, I don't think the BIF is lame, are there better BIF shots, yes, does this one complete the story, absolutely yes. 

Cheers, Graham. 



IslanderMV said:


> I have been trying to get exercise, so I take my telephoto in a backpack while bicycling. I ran into a young Red-tail hawk fixated on brush next to the road. It was hunting snakes.
> 
> Managed to get shots of the hunt. The sequence features a pathetic BIF photo, retained to give the sequence some flow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi ISv. 
I would imagine that the required number of posts before posting photos is quite low, a few more back and forth or nice shot posts will soon get you there. 
I add my photos by copying the BB link from Flickr and paste it in, you can also click the attachments and other options heading below the lower left corner of the posting box then direct the path to your photo of choice. 
Nikon eh, well I'm not bothered either, no bad cameras made recently, just some are better than others and that is a purely subjective decision like marmite, love it or hate it!  Maybe that should be Coca-Cola vs Pepsi! 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> I think so because when I created my account I got a message that I would be informed when I can post pictures.
> I still haven't receive such a message. And I don't know actually how to try to post some pictures, it may work eventually? I would appreciate any help in this regard!
> And BTW, I'm Nikon user ! Before someone starts to beet me let me say that I don't care what equipment you use to get your pictures. I visit the Nikon rumors site do read some Nikon-related news, and come to this site to see some pictures and to read what people with similar interest (bird photography) are saying...


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 23, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> I have been trying to get exercise, so I take my telephoto in a backpack while bicycling. I ran into a young Red-tail hawk fixated on brush next to the road. It was hunting snakes.
> 
> Managed to get shots of the hunt. The sequence features a pathetic BIF photo, retained to give the sequence some flow.



Hi Jeff,
Very nice series indeed!
+1 on Click's preference - I really like the focused, stern look these birds have when they zoom in on a (possible) prey - and you captured that very well
+ 1 on Graham's (valvebounce) comment, it completes the story so completely forgivable that composition / sharpness are not top notch 

Wiebe


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 23, 2017)

@ ISv,

I really hope you'll be able to post some pictures soon! Would be nice getting even more species in this thread 
We already have several Canadian contributors, a couple of European ones; Hawaii would be a nice addition 

(And it is very useful to have someone in the thread willing to take the time / effort to help out in identification!)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 23, 2017)

White wagtail sitting on a vantage point


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 23, 2017)

Another "landing" shot that I don't think I posted back in August ... oh I wish ite were August again. There were only a few days where these guys took over the pond. It's a pretty heavy crop so I had to fiddle with the noise reduction.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2017)

Very nice shot, Jack. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks click.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
Excellent shot. The noise looks ok so whatever you do works. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Another "landing" shot that I don't think I posted back in August ... oh I wish ite were August again. There were only a few days where these guys took over the pond. It's a pretty heavy crop so I had to fiddle with the noise reduction.
> 
> Jack


----------



## azhelishot (Oct 24, 2017)

Bald Eagle in Prescott, AZ


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice shot, azhelishot.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi azhelishot. 
Very nice, a very atmospheric portrait. 

Cheers, Graham. 



azhelishot said:


> Bald Eagle in Prescott, AZ


----------



## Geaibleu16 (Oct 25, 2017)

A joyous glutton


----------



## ISv (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Graham,
"..like Coca Cola or Pepsi" - I see it the same way. 
Well, I tried twice to post pictures after my last message: 
+ Attachments and other options"
Attachment - add picture
More attachments and so far (in the size limits that are written there clearly).
Preview: I see my message and the windows of the 4 attachments I tried.
Post... and nothing happens :-\ 

It seems I have to post more actively (do you guys have some not identified birds to post ;D)!


----------



## ISv (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Wiebe,
I would try to help with the identification no matter of the ability to post pictures (obviously I can post texts 8)). Just keep in mind - shorebirds , in generally no matter from where they are coming and in the limits of my knowledge! Concerning the other groups of birds - I could be more useful for the European birds (yeah, I'm European with only 15 years of experience in Hawaii .


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 25, 2017)

ISv said:


> Hi Graham,
> "..like Coca Cola or Pepsi" - I see it the same way.
> Well, I tried twice to post pictures after my last message:
> + Attachments and other options"
> ...



Hi ISv,
I'm not sure about the number of posts required; I could post images before reaching my 10th post, and there is no required "Canon" field in the registration 
Seems to me there is a different reason why you can't upload images ...  - however can't think of a good reason / root-cause

Btw., how does a Euro-molecular biologist end up on Hawaii? ;D

Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Wiebe. 
When I started there were few restrictions, I think you could start a thread and post images within a couple of posts, since then there have been more restrictions placed to try to stop spamming and other undesirable posts and the restrictions seem to be changed in response to problems as they arise. Of course there is always a possibility of a different problem. 

Hi ISv..
I would wait until you can edit your profile, if at this point you cannot post images I would ask for some assistance. 
Another reply and you will have your 10 posts so hopefully at that point you will be able to make progress. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Graham,
> ...


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2017)

Geaibleu16 said:


> A joyous glutton



Nice shot!


----------



## ISv (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Wiebe,
"Btw., how does a Euro-molecular biologist end up on Hawaii? " - probably the same way thousands other scientist are working in USA, some temporary, others like me stuck in the country and become citizens.
I know many guys from France, Japan, Germany and England who are working in UH med school, some of them got citizenship as I (and my family) did. 
BTW, I was working in seemingly very different field of biology in Europe.
All this does not matter for this forum and I'm not going to to go deeper into it.
Have a nice week!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Geailbleu. 
Very nice shot, tells a great story, great detail. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Geaibleu16 said:


> A joyous glutton


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2017)

Canada Goose in Fall colours


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 26, 2017)

Click said:


> Canada Goose in Fall colours



Great timing and beautiful light, very nice shot Click. About time we all complimented you as well!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 26, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Canada Goose in Fall colours
> ...



Here, here. V Nice. Nothing like fall colours - ours are gone here in Edmonton.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you very much for your kind words, guys.


----------



## ISv (Oct 26, 2017)

Beautiful shot Click!


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks, ISv. It's really appreciated.


----------



## Geaibleu16 (Oct 27, 2017)

Great shot Click, she is waving us goodbye...


----------



## PCM-madison (Oct 27, 2017)

On the hunt


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 27, 2017)

PCM-madison said:


> On the hunt



V Nice.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Canada Goose in Fall colours



Excellent picture Click! Sharp up to the droplets flying from its wings... (I'm really missing a thumbs up emoticon ) And -as mentioned before- beautiful light and colours.

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 27, 2017)

PCM-madison said:


> On the hunt



Great capture PCM-madison! So hard to keep them in frame when they are on the hunt; especially between the trees... Well done

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2017)

Geaibleu16 said:


> Great shot Click, she is waving us goodbye...



Thank you, Geaibleu16.


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> Excellent picture Click! Sharp up to the droplets flying from its wings... (I'm really missing a thumbs up emoticon ) And -as mentioned before- beautiful light and colours.
> 
> Wiebe.



Hi Wiebe,

Thank you for your comments and kind words.


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2017)

PCM-madison said:


> On the hunt



Very nice shot, PCM. 8)


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Superb shot, the light is an exquisite colour and from the right direction on to the subject and on to a nicely coloured background, always a bonus, but the detail is incredible. Well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Canada Goose in Fall colours


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi PCM. 
Very nice action shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



PCM-madison said:


> On the hunt


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Click.
> Superb shot, the light is an exquisite colour and from the right direction on to the subject and on to a nicely coloured background, always a bonus, but the detail is incredible. Well done.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Hi Graham,

Thank you very much for your comments and kind words. It's really appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## AlanF (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice shot Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 27, 2017)

It was gorgeous weather here today and as I have to work all day tomorrow I nipped out for some photos, and found this nuthatch performing. I used the bare 400mm DO II as you need high shutter speeds for this bird on the 5DIV at iso 2000. The 5DIV handles noise at this iso very well, much better than does my DSR. The bottom one is sharper than the one above that there is some Moire in the tail - the AA_filter didn't remove that.


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2017)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 28, 2017)

V Nice Alan. On click to enlarge there is some moire. I've not noticed this on nuthatch shots but my waxwings have often shown quite a bit. So, how do you think it would look with no filter? Do you think the DO has any effect?

Jack


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2017)

Requiem for a blue jay. Not exactly a portrait and not exactly a bird. We have had a blue jay inhabiting our yard for a while. Pretty bird even if its voice is more than annoying. Unfortunately for the jay, we also have a couple of great horned owls that hang around a large spruce tree in our backyard. An owl obviously invited the jay for lunch. This feather is just one piece of evidence as to what transpired when the two birds met.


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Canada Goose in Fall colours




A really, really nice shot, Click!


----------



## ISv (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice shots Alan. I'm kind of detail/sharpness maniac and really enjoyed your shots. I'm curious from what distance did you shoot?
Concerning the sharpness my humble opinion is that they are about equally sharp, but in the first two shots the focus plane (focus tracking?) is on the wings. In third one it is +/- on the eyes. Concerning the moire: my camera is without AA filter and at low magnifications/small, lower resolution screen I see moire frequently, especially when the pictures are with a lot of (repeating) detail. Recently I made larger print (20x30in) of a bird with such a detail and the moire visible at least on my laptop screen was not on the print.
Cheers!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 28, 2017)

Ah, dpc, probably it was just molting. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2017)

dpc said:


> A really, really nice shot, Click!



Thank you very much, dpc.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Canada Goose in Fall colours



Beautiful shot Click. The colours and pose make it special.


----------



## Cog (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2017)

Fine shots cog! What are the birds?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> V Nice Alan. On click to enlarge there is some moire. I've not noticed this on nuthatch shots but my waxwings have often shown quite a bit. So, how do you think it would look with no filter? Do you think the DO has any effect?
> 
> Jack



I have got Moire on waxwings both with the 5DIV and 5DSR. An ultrasharp lens like the DO is more prone to Moire tahn a soft lens. I have had more examples of Moire, although only very few still, on the 5DSR than on the 5DIV.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2017)

ISv said:


> Nice shots Alan. I'm kind of detail/sharpness maniac and really enjoyed your shots. I'm curious from what distance did you shoot?
> Concerning the sharpness my humble opinion is that they are about equally sharp, but in the first two shots the focus plane (focus tracking?) is on the wings. In third one it is +/- on the eyes. Concerning the moire: my camera is without AA filter and at low magnifications/small, lower resolution screen I see moire frequently, especially when the pictures are with a lot of (repeating) detail. Recently I made larger print (20x30in) of a bird with such a detail and the moire visible at least on my laptop screen was not on the print.
> Cheers!



The shots were from just over 5m away. They are all 100% crops, with one pixel = 1 pixel of the original and no downsizing. Here is another one. The size of the bird is about 1900x630 px. There is really no sharpening necessary for an image this size, even at iso 2000 as the lens is so sharp and the sensor so good.


----------



## Cog (Oct 28, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Fine shots cog! What are the birds?


Thank you, Alan. The first one is a white-eared bulbul, a very common bird in the Middle East. The second one is an Isabelline shrike, also quite common in Asia & Africa.


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Canada Goose in Fall colours



Great shot Click!


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks, jprusa.


----------



## Cog (Oct 29, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Cog.


Thank you, Click. I liked the colors and the pose of your goose photo.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 29, 2017)

I ventured out to Elk Island Park here in Alberta today and there was virtually nothing alive there except for a very few ducks. Not sure which is the better pose. Fairly heavy crop of an 800 shot.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Oct 29, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I ventured out to Elk Island Park here in Alberta today and there was virtually nothing alive there except for a very few ducks. Not sure which is the better pose. Fairly heavy crop of an 800 shot.
> 
> Jack


Given the angle from which the duck is shot, #3 looks better to me.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks Cog. It's not a particularly good shot but it's a first for this species for me and that's always fun.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2017)

Cog said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I ventured out to Elk Island Park here in Alberta today and there was virtually nothing alive there except for a very few ducks. Not sure which is the better pose. Fairly heavy crop of an 800 shot.
> ...



Same here.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks click - I tend to agree. #2 is awkward. I guess it has to do at least partly with the clean separation of wings from the neck. Perhaps #1 would work if it wasn't such a side angle shot.

I'm not natural at this but I'm trying to look critically at all my shots. Nothing wrong with being enthused but it's all too easy to get excited about capturing a photo and overlook obvious negatives.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Oct 29, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks click - I tend to agree. #2 is awkward. I guess it has to do at least partly with the clean separation of wings from the neck. Perhaps #1 would work if it wasn't such a side angle shot.
> 
> I'm not natural at this but I'm trying to look critically at all my shots. Nothing wrong with being enthused but it's all too easy to get excited about capturing a photo and overlook obvious negatives.
> 
> Jack


№1 is a good pose but to me it will look better from behind or en face.


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2017)

Cog said:


> Thank you, Click. I liked the colors and the pose of your goose photo.



Thank you, Cog.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 29, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I ventured out to Elk Island Park here in Alberta today and there was virtually nothing alive there except for a very few ducks. Not sure which is the better pose. Fairly heavy crop of an 800 shot.
> 
> Jack



Because of the angle you only really have an 'aesthetic appeal' of the form to make the image interesting 
#1 is a nice dynamic pose but would be better from the front. You get the feel of the wingbeat but it cuts the body
#2 has no aesthetic feel for it because the angle of the wing cuts across the body and has little dynamism
#3 flows nicely from the head, neck and along with wingline. You get the feel of action from the stretch position

Personally I would bin them all but (and I think this is your intention) even analysing the best parts of inferior images can help future composition. Like you, I have had many, many images like this and kept them for a while merely because I managed to get them in focus, but I do try and work out why individual ones work and other don't.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 29, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I ventured out to Elk Island Park here in Alberta today and there was virtually nothing alive there except for a very few ducks. Not sure which is the better pose. Fairly heavy crop of an 800 shot.
> ...



Mike, that's it exactly. You go with what you've got until better is achieved. Learning what is better is the challenge. I really appreciate the feedback and wish there was more of this banter on CR. Also it's no fun coming home with nothing so I fire away, regardless.

Thanks Cog!

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 29, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Also it's no fun coming home with nothing so I fire away, regardless.
> 
> Thanks Cog!
> 
> Jack



Yep. Ever been out with a group of avid bird photographers - after 3 hours the light is falling, no owls have turned up and all of a sudden a humble sparrow flits into view and gets a 300 shutter count.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 30, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Also it's no fun coming home with nothing so I fire away, regardless.
> ...



Guess how I feel now that all our summer birds have fled.  Have to be optimistic - a few stray winter travelers may show up. 

Jack


----------



## Talys (Oct 30, 2017)

Here is a Steller's Jay that I managed to get pretty close to, today


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2017)

Nice shot, Phil.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 31, 2017)

@ Talys This sparkling shot has charm! 

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Oct 31, 2017)

Juvenile snow goose


_DIV1381 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2017)

Very nice shot, Stuart.


----------



## Talys (Nov 1, 2017)

Click, Jack - Thanks!

Stuart, Beautiful shot!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 1, 2017)

@ sedwards V nice blue goose and cute pose of the snow goose.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 5, 2017)

This thread has been unusually quiet. So, here is something from today - Reed Bunting 5DIV/800mm.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2017)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 5, 2017)

same here: very nice pic, Alan.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 6, 2017)

Pied-billed Grebe with fish.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice shots Islander and Alan. Here is one of mine from this morning guaranteed to warm your heart. Backlit so I used some fill flash. 400 DO X1.4. I'm really pleased with the used RF flash transmitter that I picked up since it allows me to position my two 600 EX RT's where I need them.

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 6, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice shots Islander and Alan. Here is one of mine from this morning guaranteed to warm your heart. Backlit so I used some fill flash. 400 DO X1.4. I'm really pleased with the used RF flash transmitter that I picked up since it allows me to position my two 600 EX RT's where I need them.
> 
> Jack



What a beautiful shot, Jack. You have managed to balance the flash with the background really well.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks mike. If I start shooting mid morning then the sun is behind to the left and the flashes have been positioned about 8 feet to the right of where I'm shooting from, one high one lower. I shoot manual and adjust the ISO so that without flash I'm slightly underexposed and then if needed fiddle with the flash exposure compensation. One problem, my flashes don't have quite enough range and coverage depending on where the little birdies choose to roost. 

Another pose.

Since I'm new to this, any hints, anyone?

Jack


----------



## PKinDenmark (Nov 6, 2017)

Time to add a few birds here. 
Jack, I like your winterly robin-shots with added flashlight. 

I have been around the same approach. 
I feed small birds in my backyard and can in many cases photograph them from my windows.
In wintertime the birds are in shadow, while the background is generally ligter. There is light enough to photograph. 

However I find that the pictures come much more alive, when I add a bit of flash. The details of the plumage show more clearly and a bit of catchlight in the eyes is another advantage. 

Great tit and bullfinch are both shot in February 2017.
Both with Canon 6D, Tamron 150-600mm (Mk I) @600 mm, 1/160 s, f/6.3, ISO 800. 

The flash is placed 1 m to my right and balanced (manually) to blend to my liking based on a bit of experimentation.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 6, 2017)

AlanF said:


> This thread has been unusually quiet. So, here is something from today - Reed Bunting 5DIV/800mm.



Nice picture Alan, nice 'feeding lines'. It keeps amazing me how good the sharpness and contrast remain with a 2x extender on the 400mm DO II ...!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 6, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Pied-billed Grebe with fish.



Very nice Jeff! Is this one of the smaller grebes where you are living? It looks a bit like the little grebe I spotted a couple of weeks ago from a hide (unfortunately it kept its distance so I don't have decent pictures of "mine").
The little grebe is called "Dodaars" in my country, indicating the fluffy backside - which your pied-billed grebe also shows a bit 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 6, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice shots Islander and Alan. Here is one of mine from this morning guaranteed to warm your heart. Backlit so I used some fill flash. 400 DO X1.4. I'm really pleased with the used RF flash transmitter that I picked up since it allows me to position my two 600 EX RT's where I need them.
> 
> Jack



Nice shots of these fluffed-up robins (I guess Canadian variant  - they're distinctly different from our European robins).
Nicely done with the flashes - they don't show as unnatural lighting!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 6, 2017)

PKinDenmark said:


> Time to add a few birds here.
> Jack, I like your winterly robin-shots with added flashlight.
> 
> I have been around the same approach.
> ...



Nice shots PK! I like the colours in the background, matched to the birds  Well done!

Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks Wiebe! I loved your bullfinch. It's one I would like to get. They are relatively uncommon in the UK.


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Pied-billed Grebe with fish.



Nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice shots Islander and Alan. Here is one of mine from this morning guaranteed to warm your heart. Backlit so I used some fill flash. 400 DO X1.4. I'm really pleased with the used RF flash transmitter that I picked up since it allows me to position my two 600 EX RT's where I need them.
> 
> Jack



Lovely picture, Jack. Well done.


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2017)

PKinDenmark said:


> Time to add a few birds here.
> Jack, I like your winterly robin-shots with added flashlight.
> 
> I have been around the same approach.
> ...



Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one.  Nicely done.


----------



## Vern (Nov 6, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks mike. If I start shooting mid morning then the sun is behind to the left and the flashes have been positioned about 8 feet to the right of where I'm shooting from, one high one lower. I shoot manual and adjust the ISO so that without flash I'm slightly underexposed and then if needed fiddle with the flash exposure compensation. One problem, my flashes don't have quite enough range and coverage depending on where the little birdies choose to roost.
> 
> Another pose.
> 
> ...



Very nice shots, Jack. I haven't tried off camera flash, but usually use a 630EX and a better beamer mounted near the front of the lens using a Wimberley set-up. I tend to use -2/3 to -1 flash compensation so the fill doesn't look unnatural. The pic attached was with this rig and the 5D MKIV + 600 II and 1.4X III. The off camera flashes look great, but I wonder if you have to worry about shadows interfering more? (And snow all over your flash?)


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2017)

I really like your picture, Vern.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Nov 6, 2017)

A few backyard birds...


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2017)

Beautiful series, Rich. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow, what a sudden flurry of activity - great shots. Thanks everyone for the complements and the advice.

I also am shooting from a window. Actually three that are separated and open up. One is on a lower level the other two about 9' up and this allows me different perspectives ... provided the birds cooperate. The tree of course is critical in all this as without it and especially ample berries my fun ends. 

Now, why do I get maybe 50 to one female grosbeaks over male? Seems also that males don't like the company of females.

Jack


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks, Click. Do you know why the photos came out so big? I thought I used an appropriate resolution.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 9, 2017)

Sharpening Iron said:


> A few backyard birds...


Nice Pictures but love the ones of the White-throated Sparrow.


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2017)

Really nice shots, Rich!


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 9, 2017)

Nat_WA said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Pied-billed Grebe with fish.
> ...



Yes, the Pied-billed Grebe ( Podilymbus podiceps ) is the smallest. The bird pictured has taken up residence in a small local pond. In winter we also see the slightly larger Horned Grebe. We get the Red-necked Grebe every few years. All are in adult non-breeding plumage.

I will dig through my Lightroom catalog and post some picts.

Jeff


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice pictures, Jeff.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 10, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > IslanderMV said:
> ...



Very nice pictures again Jeff! I like the (low) light, showing the colour of their eyes so brightly.
You really need a bit of low sunlight for the eyes to show so nicely...

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2017)

Very nice picture, Wiebe.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 12, 2017)

Goshawk- this is why we stopped having chickens. It was like a KFC drive-up-window for the Goshawks that were nesting nearby.



Goshawk kills versus our chickens by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Nov 12, 2017)

Have a meeting in Washington DC tomorrow. Came a day early to get a cheap fare, and brought the old 5DSR + 100-400mm II to fill in time. All I could get here was an American Robin. Made a terrible mistake - had the camera to jpeg not RAW, but the sky did not fall in.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 12, 2017)

here are three of mine.


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2017)

Very nice series, Scott. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Have a meeting in Washington DC tomorrow. Came a day early to get a cheap fare, and brought the old 5DSR + 100-400mm II to fill in time. All I could get here was an American Robin. Made a terrible mistake - had the camera to jpeg not RAW, but the sky did not fall in.



Lovely shot, Alan.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 12, 2017)

experimenting with WiFi triggering today.... I think I have the camera too close!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 12, 2017)

Very interesting shots Scott. Where were they taken?


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 13, 2017)

Hung out in the rain today. Here is a Red-winged blackbird.



1DX_3464 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2017)

Nice. Well done, Ryan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Lots if great shots, sorry I haven't commented on individual shots, time seems to get away (tempts definitely fugit)! 
The local Hide where I have started volunteering, this little fellow didn't like the way we did the new handrail, we counterbored the rail and sunk hex headed screws in and then melted candle wax in to stop the water sitting in the hole and rotting the wood. 
He sat there for ages digging out the wax whilst I took shot after shot with the flash! 



SE0A7187_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice. Well done, Ryan.



Thank you.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 13, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Scott. I especially like the second picture.



Thank you Ryan very much.

The skull was from a giraffe kill by a pride of lions. After the hyenas finished the vultures moved in. I was waiting and hoping, for dramatic effect that the vulture would put a talon in the eye socket, like an old western, but that was not to be.

We went to the site twice a day during golden hour to study how things unfolded and take pics.

Scott


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice series, Scott. I especially like the second picture.
> ...



Scott is that cropped or did you fill the frame. I thinks it's great but would like just a tad more background around the bird/skull.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 13, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> experimenting with WiFi triggering today.... I think I have the camera too close!



Hi Don, it's not your camera which is too close, it is the bird that is too big


----------



## jprusa (Nov 13, 2017)

Eastern Wood-pewee


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2017)

jprusa said:


> Eastern Wood-pewee



I really like this picture. Nicely done.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 13, 2017)

Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Eastern Wood-pewee
> ...


Thanks Click!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 13, 2017)

Shot with the 1D X and 600mm f/4L IS II + 1.4xIII.


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Shot with the 1D X and 600mm f/4L IS II + 1.4xIII.



Very nice shot, Neuro.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 13, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Shot with the 1D X and 600mm f/4L IS II + 1.4xIII.


Nice Shot Neuro!


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 13, 2017)

Wiebe

Took me a bit to identify your grebe - a Great crested grebe ?

Nice shot - location ?

Jeff


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2017)

Good shot neuro. You should post more here - the best thread in CR.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Good shot neuro. You should post more here - the best thread in CR.



+1 I like the composition.

Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks, All!


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 14, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Wiebe
> 
> Took me a bit to identify your grebe - a Great crested grebe ?
> 
> ...



Hi Jeff, indeed a great crested grebe.
Picture was taken near Giethoorn (Netherlands); the "Venice of the North" in the early (misty) morning around sunrise - before the hordes of mainly Chinese visitors hit the water .
I posted a couple of pictures from the same set earlier in this thread.

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 14, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > IslanderMV said:
> ...


... although low quality I wanted to show the Little Grebe (Dodaars) - you can still see the fluffy backside which earned the bird its name. Light wasn't good either on this overcast and windy day a couple of weeks ago...
And unfortunately it was too far away so this is a crop of the original, around 6% of the whole frame (in # of pixels).

Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 14, 2017)

Here's a close up of a little grebe I took this summer.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 14, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Here's a close up of a little grebe I took this summer.



That's much more like it... Nice picture of this small and agile grebe Alan!

Yours is also in summer outfit while when I saw them they were mostly in winter plumage (one still had a bit of reddish-brown on its cheeks - or maybe he was just blushing )

Wiebe.


----------



## clbayley (Nov 16, 2017)

Its been a while since I captured a worthy shot for posting here. I had a quick trip to Joshua Tree National Park and chased the Jays around...here is a Scrub Jay perched on the top of a Joshua Tree flower stem.


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2017)

Beautiful shot, clbayley.


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 16, 2017)

beautiful, clbayley.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 16, 2017)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## Sharpening Iron (Nov 16, 2017)

That's surely a keeper, clbayley. Great shot!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 17, 2017)

Beautiful colours!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 17, 2017)

Such a beautiful morning that I just had to go out with the 800mm DO/5DIV. As usual by chance, I strolled past this handsome kestrel with the light behind me (not by chance). He took off, and I could not believe to see he had been ringed.


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2017)

Beautiful shots, Alan. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 18, 2017)

About an hour from where I live, the Salmon have followed the river up to spawn. Here is one of the largest of gatherings of Eagles which feast on the Salmon. Lighting was very poor and I was not able to get an image worth showing. Instead, here is an image of a Seagull which would dip under the water and steal the nested eggs of the Salmon one by one.



1DX_3712 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 18, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> About an hour from where I live, the Salmon have followed the river up to spawn. Here is one of the largest of gatherings of Eagles which feast on the Salmon. Lighting was very poor and I was not able to get an image worth showing. Instead, here is an image of a Seagull which would dip under the water and steal the nested eggs of the Salmon one by one.
> 
> 
> 
> 1DX_3712 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr



Interesting. Nice photo. Keep trying for the eagle shots. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice shot, Ryan.


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Such a beautiful morning that I just had to go out with the 800mm DO/5DIV. As usual by chance, I strolled past this handsome kestrel with the light behind me (not by chance). He took off, and I could not believe to see he had been ringed.



Very nice light on the kestrel.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks click.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 18, 2017)

The very low angle of the sun today gave some interesting reflections from eyes from ripples in the lake (5DIV-400mm DO @ 560mm).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice shots, Alan.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 18, 2017)

Unfortunately there is no water around here ... now. From August, 400 DO II X2.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice picture, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice one Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks guys. Not the best shooting season here now!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 18, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. Not the best shooting season here now!
> 
> Jack



It's not too bad here. The winter migrants are arriving and the leaves are falling so the little birds can't hide from us so easily. It must be tough on you guys in the frozen wastes of the far North with just an hour or two of daylight and just the odd polar bear for wild life shots.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 18, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys. Not the best shooting season here now!
> ...



I wish it were true but sadly I'll probably never get a shot of the big white guy. I shouldn't complain because there is beauty in the snowy landscape and there are winter birds, just not enough of them. 

I may have posted this a year or two back but it seems fitting here. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2017)

Lovely.  Nicely done, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 19, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely.  Nicely done, Jack.



An early, Merry Christmas to you and yours!

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2017)

An early, Merry Christmas to you and yours also, my friend.


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks Jack and Click. Also Jack, that last photo is fantastic. Very beautiful.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks Ryananthony. I love chickadees and we have tons of them. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 20, 2017)

This blue tit, which I took yesterday, is one of our equivalents of a chickadee.


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2017)

Beautiful. Excellent shot, Alan.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 20, 2017)

Hooded Merganser Female. ( early arrival, alone, with some Mallards for safety)


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice. Well done, Jeff.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 20, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Hooded Merganser Female. ( early arrival, alone, with some Mallards for safety)



She is gorgeous!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 20, 2017)

Osprey at Clear Lake, CA. This was as close as it would tolerate me after a few minutes of slowly working my way through the trees. The evil eye look.



Osprey fish lunch- looking at me by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 20, 2017)

Lovely shots, you guys!

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2017)

Great shot, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 20, 2017)

Click said:


> Great shot, Keith.



Thank you


----------



## clbayley (Nov 22, 2017)

A raven from Joshua Tree National Park, very upset at me for chasing him into the light.


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice picture. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2017)

clbayley, nice pose and lighting.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Nov 23, 2017)

This thread is surprisingly quiet these days!

Here are a pair of Gambel's Quail strutting their stuff.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice strut.

I have nothing new to post but here is an eagle from Haida Gwaii in 2015.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice bird portraits - showing their "character" well, clbayley!

Your eagle may be aged  but very nice anyway, Jack!

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2017)

clbayley said:


> This threat is surprisingly quiet these days!
> 
> Here are a pair of Gambel's Quail strutting their stuff.




Very nice picture, clbayley.


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice strut.
> 
> I have nothing new to post but here is an eagle from Haida Gwaii in 2015.
> 
> Jack



The eagle has landed. Nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks guys, yes he's two years older and so am I, SADLY.  I'm dying to go back to that Haida Gwaii. It's the most low key natural relaxing place in the world where you never see the police but never feel unsafe. The Haida are proud folk and rightly so.

A great place to observe Bald eagles.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2017)

That's a very shot, Jack. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks click. I wish I could have snapped him when he was getting wet!

Jack


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 23, 2017)

Caught from a sketchy one lane levee road on a rainy California day in Sacramento-


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 23, 2017)

ooF Fighters, V nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2017)

ooF Fighters said:


> Caught from a sketchy one lane levee road on a rainy California day in Sacramento-



Beautiful shot. Well done.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 24, 2017)

Click said:


> ooF Fighters said:
> 
> 
> > Caught from a sketchy one lane levee road on a rainy California day in Sacramento-
> ...



+1

From this picture I imagine I can see the resentment of the bird for the rain - getting him wet and obscuring his prey 

Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 24, 2017)

I couldn't resist posting this shot from this morning. Chaffinches are quite common here but I usually don't get close, and this guy is just so handsome.


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Alan.



Handsome indeed.

Jack


----------



## stevelee (Nov 24, 2017)

I went out on my deck yesterday to make some shots of remaining colored leaves behind the house. I saw a bird sitting on the neighbor's bird feeder, near the artificial bird, so I photographed that:


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 24, 2017)

Clark's Grebes
Clear Lake, CA.



Clark&#x27;s Grebe / Mating Pair by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Clark's Grebes
> Clear Lake, CA.




Lovely picture. Well done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 24, 2017)

Click said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Clark's Grebes
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2017)

KeithBreazeal , elegant!

Here is one that is not not elegant.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice one, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice one, Jack.



Thanks, unfortunately poor lighting.

Here they are queuing up for supper. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2017)

Finally a couple males showed up. I actually reduced the saturation on this. He's one bright bird.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2017)

Very nice, Jack. Keep posting.


----------



## PCM-madison (Nov 25, 2017)

Tundra swans, Arlington, WI.


----------



## knoxone (Nov 25, 2017)

One of my best shots ever.... Somewhere between Idaho and Montana last August on my way to Glacier.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2017)

knoxone, that is lovely. Is it a kingbird or do you know?

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2017)

knoxone said:


> One of my best shots ever.... Somewhere between Idaho and Montana last August on my way to Glacier.



Very nice picture, knoxone.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 25, 2017)

A Snowy Owl just showed up today on a local beach. Seemed very calm ( or tired ).


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2017)

Nice. Well done, Jeff.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 25, 2017)

Good shots Jack, Jeff and Knoxone, from the colourful to the near monochrome.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 25, 2017)

I tempted this nuthatch this morning with some crushed walnut from my snack. He fell for it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks Alan. Here's another view of the male Pine grosbeak. 400 DO II X1.4

They never clean their beaks! 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 25, 2017)

Very gross manners.


----------



## PCM-madison (Nov 25, 2017)

Eastern Screech Owl, Madison, WI.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I tempted this nuthatch this morning with some crushed walnut from my snack. He fell for it.



Great shot, Alan.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Alan. Here's another view of the male Pine grosbeak. 400 DO II X1.4
> 
> They never clean their beaks!
> 
> Jack




Very nice picture, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2017)

PCM-madison, V nice. Too bad the lighting didn't allow greater separation from the background - what a camouflage!

Thanks Click. They were back today so there I was freezing up on the step ladder.

Jack


----------



## knoxone (Nov 26, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> knoxone, that is lovely. Is it a kingbird or do you know?
> 
> Jack



Someone on Facebook suggested it was an Eastern Kingbird, so maybe?


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2017)

PCM-madison said:


> Eastern Screech Owl, Madison, WI.



Nice shot. Lovely lighting.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 26, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Alan. Here's another view of the male Pine grosbeak. 400 DO II X1.4
> 
> They never clean their beaks!
> 
> Jack


Very nice Jack! Hope you can get a pic of the female.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 26, 2017)

PCM-madison said:


> Eastern Screech Owl, Madison, WI.


Very nice shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 26, 2017)

jprusa said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Alan. Here's another view of the male Pine grosbeak. 400 DO II X1.4
> ...



Thanks.

I think I posted the female a while back but here is one that's handy (maybe already posted?).

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2017)

Nice. Well done, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks click.

Click (or anyone) since you're handy, as a beginner I want to purchase the sheet of ND filter to be cut for the back of the 11-24, probably this:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/549036-REG/Kodak_8645541_3_x_3_Neutral.html 

and am wondering what density to get (I assume a couple can be stacked??). I need to know so I can piggy back the order with a return of a defective MIOPS trigger.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Nov 26, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 27, 2017)

Lunch is served



It&#x27;s Lunch Time © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 27, 2017)

What is it - not the lunch - the bird? V nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Lunch is served



Nice  Well done, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks Jack and Click. It took a couple of hours to get the shot. I wound up using a tripod, manual focus and a remote trigger since these guys got spooked easily. About 50 feet away was their tolerance level.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 27, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Thanks Jack and Click. It took a couple of hours to get the shot. I wound up using a tripod, manual focus and a remote trigger since these guys got spooked easily. About 50 feet away was their tolerance level.



How high was the nest in the tree, where was the camera relative to you? Since my 1DX2 doesn't have wifi I'm looking at buying a Camranger but am wondering about its range.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Nov 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Jack and Click. It took a couple of hours to get the shot. I wound up using a tripod, manual focus and a remote trigger since these guys got spooked easily. About 50 feet away was their tolerance level.
> ...


Jack , I have used my Camranger in the backyard around the feeder at about 150' range. I do have some lag and drop outs but that may be due to all the WiFI in the area or setup.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Jack and Click. It took a couple of hours to get the shot. I wound up using a tripod, manual focus and a remote trigger since these guys got spooked easily. About 50 feet away was their tolerance level.
> ...



Their nest was in an old cedar fence post in our garden. I hid in the tree line about 50 feet away and in full camo. I used a wired remote and sat in a camp chair behind a tree. I had a wireless remote many years ago and was not happy with the delay. I retreated to old school methods. I had been watching this nesting pair ever since they started hollowing out the post. It took them about half an hour to accept the tripod and camera position- slow progress.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks Keith!

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Nov 28, 2017)

Taken yesterday.
Apparently, this owl really wanted to check out the Christmas lighting on this tree. Owl landed about 12 feet away, checked out the lights for awhile, then flew away.
200mm 2.8L


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2017)

Nice shot, kodakrome.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shot, kodakrome.



+1

If he was my parrot he'd check by biting them to pieces assuming he lived through it! 

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks, Guys


----------



## bjd (Nov 28, 2017)

Spooky Bald Eagle by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2017)

Very nice. Well done, bjd.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 29, 2017)

bjd said:


> Spooky Bald Eagle by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
> 
> Cheers


Wow!


----------



## bereninga (Nov 29, 2017)

Whoa, spooky indeed!


----------



## monkey44 (Nov 29, 2017)

Wondered about the eyes on the eagle ... must have hit that shutter button just as the eagle "blinked" ... nice shot, nice timing 

QUOTE:: 

Bald Eagle's Nictitating Membrane. Bald eagles, like other birds of prey have incredible eyesight. To keep their vision sharp, bald eagles clean their eyes with the help of an inner eyelid called nictitating membrane. Besides protection, the membrane keeps the eye moist and clean of dust.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 29, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> Wondered about the eyes on the eagle ... must have hit that shutter button just as the eagle "blinked" ... nice shot, nice timing
> 
> QUOTE::
> 
> Bald Eagle's Nictitating Membrane. Bald eagles, like other birds of prey have incredible eyesight. To keep their vision sharp, bald eagles clean their eyes with the help of an inner eyelid called nictitating membrane. Besides protection, the membrane keeps the eye moist and clean of dust.



I hope so....do a cataract operation on that beast? No thanks!


----------



## ISv (Nov 30, 2017)

Great shot and perfect timing!!! 

BTW no cataract here, back in the time (in my childhood) I had for a few months young Common kestrel at home - broken wing - and I have seen this membrane in action. And not only the birds have it, last time I have seen this was in lizard (just few weeks ago).


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 30, 2017)

I love the open mouth of that eagle shot. On the topic of blinking birds, here is a picture of Sandhill crane I took a couple years ago. 



_YAN4822 2 (1) by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## bjd (Nov 30, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> Wondered about the eyes on the eagle ... must have hit that shutter button just as the eagle "blinked" ... nice shot, nice timing
> 
> QUOTE::
> 
> Bald Eagle's Nictitating Membrane. Bald eagles, like other birds of prey have incredible eyesight. To keep their vision sharp, bald eagles clean their eyes with the help of an inner eyelid called nictitating membrane. Besides protection, the membrane keeps the eye moist and clean of dust.



Thanks, yes its perfectly natural, I don't think all birds have them, but I have some shots of Woodpeckers where it is closed too.
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Nov 30, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> I love the open mouth of that eagle shot. On the topic of blinking birds, here is a picture of Sandhill crane I took a couple years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> _YAN4822 2 (1) by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr



That is fabulous detail on the membrane. Great shot!
Cheers Brian


----------



## lion rock (Nov 30, 2017)

Travelling in Australia.
Many birds are quite big.
A couple of ibis here.
-r


----------



## jmeyer (Nov 30, 2017)

Here are a few Red Crossbills from the other weekend. First time I've seen them. Very cool bird. 7D mkii/500 f4/1.4xiii. Cropped to liking


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 30, 2017)

jmeyer said:


> Here are a few Red Crossbills from the other weekend. First time I've seen them. Very cool bird. 7D mkii/500 f4/1.4xiii. Cropped to liking



Very nice pictures of this "cool bird"... I especially like the way the dull red / rusty colour comes out in the first one!

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2017)

jmeyer said:


> Here are a few Red Crossbills from the other weekend. First time I've seen them. Very cool bird. 7D mkii/500 f4/1.4xiii. Cropped to liking



Lovely shots. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> I love the open mouth of that eagle shot. On the topic of blinking birds, here is a picture of Sandhill crane I took a couple years ago.



Nice one. Well done, Ryananthony


----------



## monkey44 (Nov 30, 2017)

A comment about the eagle image above, and its eye ...

Bald Eagle's nictitating Membrane:: Bald eagles, like other birds of prey have incredible eyesight. To keep their vision sharp, bald eagles clean their eyes with the help of an inner eyelid called nictitating membrane. Besides protection, the membrane keeps the eye moist and clean of dust.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2017)

lion rock said:


> Travelling in Australia.
> Many birds are quite big.
> A couple of ibis here.
> -r



Nice shots, lion rock.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2017)

Bluetit


----------



## stevelee (Nov 30, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> On the topic of blinking birds, here is a picture of Sandhill crane I took a couple years ago.



Neat photo. Given the very shallow depth of field, I'm curious about the lens you used. It obviously is rather long.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 30, 2017)

Lovely shots, all. Riley you lucky guy!

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 30, 2017)

stevelee said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > On the topic of blinking birds, here is a picture of Sandhill crane I took a couple years ago.
> ...



Thanks for the compliments guys. Stevelee, I actually used my old 100mm macro non L version. Luckily they don't scare to easily around here so your able to get very close. You can even feed them, if they are in a good mood. The hardest part was to get the Sandhill crane to look at me straight on. I wasted many shots trying.


----------



## stevelee (Dec 1, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Stevelee, I actually used my old 100mm macro non L version. Luckily they don't scare to easily around here so your able to get very close. You can even feed them, if they are in a good mood. The hardest part was to get the Sandhill crane to look at me straight on. I wasted many shots trying.



I have that lens, and I really like it. I just don't have sandhill cranes around, tame or otherwise. 

That makes the picture all the more remarkable that you really were close to the bird, also that you got the eyes so sharp with the limited depth of field. Did you focus manually? Autofocus would have zeroed in on the front of the beak without further direction, wouldn't it?


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 1, 2017)

stevelee said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > Stevelee, I actually used my old 100mm macro non L version. Luckily they don't scare to easily around here so your able to get very close. You can even feed them, if they are in a good mood. The hardest part was to get the Sandhill crane to look at me straight on. I wasted many shots trying.
> ...



I believe I was using single point autofocus using the center point and recomposing. There was a lot of movement between both the crane and I, so I don't think I could have used manual focus with much luck. Others might have been able too, but I'm not the most experienced with manual focus. And like I said, I wasted many shots trying. ;D I honestly didn't even know I caught it blinking until the images were on the computer. I was just very lucky, one of the most straight on shots were with its eyes closed. 

Edit:
This is what I was originally going for.


_YAN4796 2 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Dec 1, 2017)

Click and Jack,
Thank you.

Another one from here. They are as common as pigeons in the US. When flying, they squeak, too, like a dove.
-r


----------



## knkedlaya (Dec 1, 2017)

Eagle


----------



## jprusa (Dec 1, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Bluetit


Nice shot Alan!


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2017)

Alan, Lion rock and knkedlaya

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 1, 2017)

knkedlaya, looks like it's raining cats and dogs. Must have been challenging getting that shot. What is it and where. Nice.

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 1, 2017)

Snowy in the dunes.


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2017)

IslanderMV said:


> Snowy in the dunes.



I love this bird. Nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 1, 2017)

Click said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > Snowy in the dunes.
> ...



+1 I envy you Jeff!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Dec 2, 2017)

more.
-r


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2017)

lion rock said:


> more.
> -r



Nice. well done, lr.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 2, 2017)

Riley, for you.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi Jack,

Very nice picture!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks click. I think she is probably less than a year old. Here's the other angle that is less appealing.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2017)

...Another very nice shot.

Well done, Jack.


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 3, 2017)

Very nice portraits, Jack.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 3, 2017)

Jack,
thanks. 
nice one.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, for you.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks guys. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 3, 2017)

Your favourites - beautiful ones Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 3, 2017)

I've been trying out the Tamron 100-400mm. This is a first for CR - the first bird shots with this new lens. I need a decent day and some birds. Here's a jay frolicking in the autumn leaves (100% crop/5DIV).


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2017)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 4, 2017)

@AlanF. Thanks. Favorite, I typically don't bother shooting them anymore and would rather have some variety but winter in Alberta doesn't provide a lot!

And you with another long lens ... ?


----------



## knkedlaya (Dec 4, 2017)

Sandpiper - Southern India, west coast.


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 4, 2017)

knkedlaya said:


> Sandpiper - Southern India, west coast.



I really like that one. The bird is small in the frame but it stands out against the really smooth rock and the bird with the rock shows a real contrast in scale.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> knkedlaya said:
> 
> 
> > Sandpiper - Southern India, west coast.
> ...



+1

Nicely done, knkedlaya.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2017)

I have been testing the Tamron 100-400mm on the 5DSR and 5DIV. Unfortunately, the weather has been poor. Here are some shots taken this week at low light with the 5DSR. The iso was 1600 and the shutter speeds 1/160 or 1/200 s at f/6.3 and 400mm, which are not what I would want for very sharp images. The nice thing about the lens is that I can carry it in my hand comfortably without the need for a shoulder strap on hikes, although I have just ordered a wrist strap for safety.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2017)

Beautiful shots, Alan. I especially like the first and 3rd one. 

Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks Click!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2017)

There is local excitement because hawfinches have been seen in a local National Trust property. Two days ago, when testing the Tamron 100-400mm on the 5DIV I came across one high up in a tree. It was too far for a proper shot and the light was poor. All I could get was a couple of 260x260 px shots in the middle of the frame, which whetted my appetite and showed that the Tamron was OK pushed to the limit (top). Yesterday, I went out as the weather was forecast to be sunny but it drizzled with rain. But, I got a larger shot with 400mm+2xTC on the 5DSR, which I couldn't properly rescue PP. This morning, the sun shone and I got a decent shot with 400mm+2xTC on the 5DIV.

These shots aren't meant to be anything more than something to put in my album of a rare visitor. The largest image is less than 600x500 px.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 4, 2017)

V nice Martin.

Alan, you better keep trying, that's a pretty fine bird.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2017)

martinslade said:


> Peregrine. You lookin at me 8)



Very nice shot, Martin.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2017)

Click, you have achieved a milestone: the 1st entry on page 1000! Well done!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> V nice Martin.
> 
> Alan, you better keep trying, that's a pretty fine bird.
> 
> Jack



You are the last on page 999. Well done too!


----------



## martinslade (Dec 4, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> V nice Martin.
> 
> Alan, you better keep trying, that's a pretty fine bird.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Click, you have achieved a milestone: the 1st entry on page 1000! Well done!



;D Ha Ha Ha

Thanks Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm lost. Where does 1000 come from - I see 600?

Jack


----------



## tron (Dec 4, 2017)

All,

Congratulations and thanks for the nice bird pictures. One of the best if not the best of the threads reached 1000 pages


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm lost. Where does 1000 come from - I see 600?
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 4, 2017)

Not sure what to blame it on but I'm still confused.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2017)

...Is it possible that the number of posts per page is different in your setting?


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 5, 2017)

Click said:


> ...Is it possible that the number of posts per page is different in your setting?



Thats it. I changed the option from the default to 50 posts per page, and now I'm only at 300 pages for the bird portrait thread.


----------



## stevelee (Dec 5, 2017)

My neighbor's bird feeder has a wooden (I guess) bird on top. Here is joined by a friend(?).


----------



## AlanF (Dec 8, 2017)

No new postings for 4 days! I wouldn't normally post a mallard but it's just to point out my new lightweight combo - the M5 + Tamron 100-400mm. It weighs nearly 2lb (850g) less than the 100-400mm II on 5DSR. I think the Tamron performs better than the Canon lens on the M5. The combo will be perfect for my wife on our next trip, though she has done very well with Canon lens on the 5DSR.


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice mallard, Alan. I like the reflection.


----------



## 7DmkI (Dec 10, 2017)

Took my new 6Dii out today with my 100-400L Mki, very happy with the result.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2017)

Very nice shots, 7DmkI.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 10, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, 7DmkI.



You have every reason to be happy. I loved my 6D during the 3+ years I used it and its IQ was not far behind the 1DX and now you've got more MP for cropping.

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Dec 11, 2017)

Here are a few shots from the other day. It was my first time ever seeing a Snowy owl, or a short ear owl in person. Unfortunately both were plenty far away for my 1dx, and Sigma 150-600C. A lot of cropping on both shots. Below are two images of a Sandhill crane, and Juvenile sandhill crane. 



1DX_4251 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr



1DX_4385 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr



1DX_4624 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr



1DX_4900 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## 7DmkI (Dec 11, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, 7DmkI.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## 7DmkI (Dec 11, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice shots, 7DmkI.
> ...



Hi Jack,

Since I am coming from 7Di, apart from more MP, I can crank up ISO a lot, too!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 11, 2017)

Ryananthony, with a little patience I expect you're going to have some super shots in the future!

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Here are a few shots from the other day. It was my first time ever seeing a Snowy owl, or a short ear owl in person. Unfortunately both were plenty far away for my 1dx, and Sigma 150-600C. A lot of cropping on both shots. Below are two images of a Sandhill crane, and Juvenile sandhill crane.




Nice series, Ryan.


----------



## clbayley (Dec 11, 2017)

Nothing fancy...but I haven't been out for a while. Getting some extremely pleasant weather so went into the back yard. This Downy Woodpeck paid me a visit.


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 11, 2017)

Here are a few Snowy Owl images from the Friday afternoon. Lighting was perfect and owls were posing, just before sunset! 7D mkii / 500 f4 / 1.4xiii


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 11, 2017)

Two more


----------



## DZY (Dec 11, 2017)

my 2c, took it this morning at a local park, M5+70-200/2.8mk2, iso200


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 11, 2017)

DZY, nice pose, nice shot.

Jack


----------



## Talys (Dec 11, 2017)

The fog lifted a little and I managed to get out to snap a few shots today. Caught a hawk early on, and an eagle that was curiously looking down on at me that I thought I'd share.  

Will need to split it into two posts to fit attachment size. Here's the hawk, photographed with an 80D+Sigma 150-600 on a tripod -


----------



## Talys (Dec 11, 2017)

And the eagle I ran into - taken handheld with a 6D Mark II + 100-400LII.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 11, 2017)

So many kinds of birds here in eastern Australia, more than North America, I think. Though can't compete with those in Central/South America.

This is a kookaburra I happened upon, totally unexpected. JPG out of camera (7D2/100-400II), just reduce in pixel size.
-r


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2017)

clbayley said:


> Nothing fancy...but I haven't been out for a while. Getting some extremely pleasant weather so went into the back yard. This Downy Woodpeck paid me a visit.



Very nice shot, clbayley.


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2017)

jmeyer said:


> Here are a few Snowy Owl images from the Friday afternoon. Lighting was perfect and owls were posing, just before sunset! 7D mkii / 500 f4 / 1.4xiii



Beautiful. I really like your pictures.

Well done, jmeyer.


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2017)

DZY said:


> my 2c, took it this morning at a local park, M5+70-200/2.8mk2, iso200



Nice Mallard.


----------



## ERHP (Dec 11, 2017)

Finally starting to get the winter residents in, though we have have had a lot just pass through. A Blue Winged Teal decided to paddle by with his mate not far behind.





Larger images on my site. Always amazed at how trusting some of these are but I think a lot of it has to do with posture and movement towards them. CPA was eight feet so spent a bit of time observing them with the MK I Eyeball.


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2017)

Awesome. I love the reflection. Beautiful picture, ERHP.


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks Click!


----------



## lion rock (Dec 12, 2017)

One here.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 12, 2017)

lion rock said:


> One here.
> -r



Riley, I'd tuck that one in my suitcase. I bird sat a Greater Sulfur-crested once for a few weeks and he flew onto a hanging lamp and bit right through the wiring - it was turned off at the time! 

You lucky guy! Isn't amazing what is wild there flying around!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Dec 12, 2017)

Jack,
these are wild, freely flying all over.
the one for pets are demanding, requiring companionship constantly. i encountered one at a store which took off my cuff button and effortlessly bit the button into pieces. can easily chew off a finger!

so, i left australia (3 weeks) and just arrived HongKong, waiting for luggages.
should have a few more bird photo to show, soon!
-r


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2017)

lion rock said:


> One here.
> -r



Lovely bird.

Nice shot, Riley.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you Click!
now if i could shoot BIF well!
-r



Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > One here.
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Dec 12, 2017)

Another kind of bird ...
-r


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2017)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Riley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 12, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures. Well done, Riley.



Luv em!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Dec 13, 2017)

Thanks Click and Jack.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Luv em!
> 
> Jack
> 
> ...


----------



## gh4photos (Dec 14, 2017)

Yellow Fronted Woodpecker, Costa Rica


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2017)

gh4photos said:


> Yellow Fronted Woodpecker, Costa Rica



Lovely shot. Nicely done.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2017)

Very nice shots lion rock and gh4!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2017)

I took out the Tamron 100-400mm + M5 for a test drive. If the bird is large enough to frame and not moving too fast, the combo is a lightweight joy to use. The focus is spot on every time with no need to AFMA. The centre of the lens is very, very sharp at 400mm, up to 400mm DO II standards. The sharpness is good to the edge of the APS-C edge and not too bad at the extremes of FF. Here is a handsome chaffinch.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2017)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 15, 2017)

Thank you AlanF.
-r



AlanF said:


> Very nice shots lion rock and gh4!


----------



## bjd (Dec 16, 2017)

Cormorant by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2017)

Very nice picture, bjd.


----------



## noncho (Dec 17, 2017)

Long-eared Owl (Asio otus)
1D X with Sigma 150-600C at 600mm.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 17, 2017)

Sweet, love those ears!

Jack


----------



## bjd (Dec 17, 2017)

Duck by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2017)

Very nice owls picture, noncho.


----------



## bjd (Dec 18, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Sweet, love those ears!
> 
> Jack



Withe eyes like that you can't possibly love the ears Jack......... ;D


----------



## noncho (Dec 18, 2017)

Thank you,

The eyes are like this because they were hiding in the middle of a dark tree, I had to use 3200 ISO


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 18, 2017)

bjd said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet, love those ears!
> ...



Perhaps I can rationalize it this way. As a teen I got enthused about taxidermy and did many birds and the odd other creature, tanning hides and so forth. My mother's freezer was a subject of contention due to people providing me with road kill. At that time I was buying eyes of all descriptions and maybe the fascination wore off.  A Great-horned owl was one of my first, a Short-eared was another.

The eyes are truly amazing! 

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 19, 2017)

Here are the beginning shots in a sequence where a young Peregrine Falcon takes a Rock Pigeon. 

The Falcon methodically disassembled the Pigeon. It ate almost everything. The remaining shots are amazing but a bit bloody. 

The question is, how much is too much for general public viewing. I found the photos amazing as a window into the natural world. However, I used to be a Biology teacher and my take probably does not match the average viewer. While I enjoy “glamor” shots showing the beauty of wildlife, It is not the whole story.

In_ Canon Rumors_ the only wildlife shots with bloody images are of Lions with their kill.

I wonder is there a venue that would be appropriate ?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 19, 2017)

IslanderMV, intriguing. I'm for posting them even though I truthfully don't enjoy viewing such things. It's not everyday one gets to see these falcons in action, especially high quality shots.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2017)

@ bjd and Jeff

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## Skatol (Dec 20, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> IslanderMV, intriguing. I'm for posting them even though I truthfully don't enjoy viewing such things. It's not everyday one gets to see these falcons in action, especially high quality shots.
> 
> Jack


+1


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Lots of great shots recently, well done to all. 
A few shots from recent weeks, apparently they are baited, : I always thought of it as rewarded for posing for photographs especially as I was using a flash! 

Right, if I can just get this peanut airborne I’m outa here. 


SE0A7642_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

This look might have been take that thing and shove it where the sun don’t shine! 


SE0A7643_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr 

Running scared trying to find somewhere to hide from the pops and bangs coming from the fields adjacent to the reserve! I guess a few nuts are pretty harmless compared to high velocity lead!


SE0A7645_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A7654_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## rpt (Dec 26, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Lots of great shots recently, well done to all.
> A few shots from recent weeks, apparently they are baited, : I always thought of it as rewarded for posing for photographs especially as I was using a flash!
> 
> ...



Lovely pictures!


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi Graham,

Beautiful pictures.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 26, 2017)

So you're one of those, Graham!  How dare you and then to add insult to injury, you're blinding the poor guy with a flash. He probably headed home like a drunk on our highways and crashed into a tree.   Worse yet likely no one found him and took him to a vet. Oh, and the peanut is high on saturated fats and not part of his normal diet so he likely will get ulsers and he even could have back problems trying to transport that heavy object and .... Oh my, oh my!

Nice shots though. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi rpt, Click. 
Thank you for your kind words. 

Best wishes for the new year. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
One of those, I guess so!  depending on which “one of those” you actually mean! (I’ve been called worse!)
No need to worry Jack, he took off towards the approach fence for the Hide and gracefully flew over it and off towards a willow tree where he landed to eat the nut which btw he chose from a selection of assorted seeds. 
There are feeders loaded with nuts and mixed seed and the nuts always go first! 
Not sure about causing him back problems, but you can live with that pain, I do! ;D

By the way, how are you getting on with that three flash setup you were working on for your personal hide?  
Best wishes for the new year. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> So you're one of those, Graham!  How dare you and then to add insult to injury, you're blinding the poor guy with a flash. He probably headed home like a drunk on our highways and crashed into a tree.   Worse yet likely no one found him and took him to a vet. Oh, and the peanut is high on saturated fats and not part of his normal diet so he likely will get ulsers and he even could have back problems trying to transport that heavy object and .... Oh my, oh my!
> 
> Nice shots though.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 26, 2017)

Testing my "poor man" Sony 600mm f4 ;D

These were shot with Sony RX10 IV @ 600mm f4(wide open). I bought it mainly for video. Not bad for wildlife and BIF. AF is excellent.



_DSC0412 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr



_DSC0356 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr



_DSC0286 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr



_DSC0271 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 26, 2017)

Dylan, they're very nice but not Canon! 

Graham, I never got my third RT flash but I did get the RT transmitter which freed the two flashes to be anywhere and that's made quite an improvement. I have been trying to have only fill so as to avoid the very dark background but in December, it's dark on a cloudy day by 3 PM so tough, but that's already starting to improve. I still think three will do the trick with background fill better but finances can't justify the third flash for now.

I can't afford to pay in peanuts. I'm also feeding deer with oats and barley. It gets expensive. 

Here's what I'm up against with the sun setting off to the far right and back-lighting the bird. I had *1/80* which was too slow so as to have ISO 1250. Raising the ISO yields the dark background I'm trying to avoid so I guess I have to wait for late January. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi Jack. 
That shot of the redpoll is nice, pretty little bird. 
I was using HSS with my Better Beamer at 1/1000s ISO 400 f6.3 flash power down at 1/8 (not sure why 6.3, must have accidentally put a click or two on with the thumb wheel) and even then I was getting motion blur, these little critters are fast, see the attached shot! 
Incidentally, the Hen Pheasant shot was almost binned for being too dark but I gave it a try, it always amazes me how much info is captured even when the operator screws up significantly! (Didn’t have time to crank the flash up to full power). We live in a time of great gear. 

Blue Tit choosing peanut over various other seeds.


SE0A7649_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Testing my "poor man" Sony 600mm f4 ;D
> 
> These were shot with Sony RX10 IV @ 600mm f4(wide open). I bought it mainly for video. Not bad for wildlife and BIF. AF is excellent.



Very nice series, Dylan.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here's what I'm up against with the sun setting off to the far right and back-lighting the bird. I had *1/80* which was too slow so as to have ISO 1250. Raising the ISO yields the dark background I'm trying to avoid so I guess I have to wait for late January.
> 
> Jack



Lovely shot, Jack.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Blue Tit choosing peanut over various other seeds.



Nice shot. Well done, Graham.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 26, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Dylan, they're very nice but not Canon!



Few years back, I would show up at local wildlife with this combo and all buddies would always gave a warm welcome:


BIF by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr



This year, I showed up with the one on the left and all buddies gave me the "look"!!! ;D ;D ;D


600 vs 600 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


Merry Christmas Jack


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 26, 2017)

Click said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Testing my "poor man" Sony 600mm f4 ;D
> ...



Thank you Click.

Merry Christmas to you


----------



## AlanF (Dec 26, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan, they're very nice but not Canon!
> ...



If all the Sony can do is to take coots, Canada geese and a mallard, then you can throw it to the ducks along with bread. Show us some BIF and shots that will test a camera! If it can do the tricky stuff and work at lower light, I'll consider one myself as I am looking for portable gear.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 26, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



I don't BS around AlanF 

More here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



_DSC0396 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for showing these. What fraction of the shots are sharply in focus?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for allowing downloads from your Flickr albums. You seem to be using mainly a Sony 9 and and a Fuji XT-2. Have you given up on Canon?


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 26, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Thanks for showing these. What fraction of the shots are sharply in focus?



A friend just ordered Sony 10 IV after using my for less 1hr shooting BIF, he about to put his 7d II on Ebay 

When is not tack-sharp, you get something like this:


_DSC0411 by Dylan Nguyen, on Flickr

Very-very high rate keeper, not sure is AF tracking or 1" sensor. IQ is amazing for small sensor, it looks really good in good light, not so great shooting BIF after sunset.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 26, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Thanks for allowing downloads from your Flickr albums. You seem to be using mainly a Sony 9 and and a Fuji XT-2. Have you given up on Canon?



Yes, I'm 100% mirrorless. I sold all my Canon DSLR few years back. 

My current gear:
1. Sony A9 + 2470GM + 70200GM, FE50f1.4, FE50f1.8, FE28f2 and FE35f1.4

2. Fuji Xpro2 + 23F2 + 23F1.4 + 35f2

3. Sony RX10 IV, mainly for video. To have 24mm to 600mm optical is quite amazing. This 1" sensor is great for indoor(low light) video clips.


----------



## reef58 (Dec 26, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Taken yesterday.
> Apparently, this owl really wanted to check out the Christmas lighting on this tree. Owl landed about 12 feet away, checked out the lights for awhile, then flew away.
> 200mm 2.8L



Nice


----------



## AlanF (Dec 26, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for allowing downloads from your Flickr albums. You seem to be using mainly a Sony 9 and and a Fuji XT-2. Have you given up on Canon?
> ...



Rave reviews about the Sony RX10 IV on imaging-resources and your photos are testimony to it. It is obviously great for video with that field of view range. But, for me, resolution is another key factor as I crop bird photos. As far as resolution goes, the 220mm f/4 lens (at nominal 600mm fov) of the Sony is equivalent to 300mm on a 20 MP microfourthirds, 340mm on a M5 or 70D, 380mm on a 5DSR or 490 on a 5DIV. So, I'll have to weigh everything before choosing my lightweight gear for BIF and action where I'll be shooting mainly at the longer ends. I'd like to know how the Sony RX10 IV, Olympus OM-D EM-1 II + 300/4 and the new Panasonic G9 with the new 200/2.8 (± 1.4xTC) stack up against each other.


----------



## AaronT (Dec 26, 2017)

Just got my 5Dsr 2 days before Christmas. Still learning how to get the best with it. A Small Nut Hatch out the kitchen window. 100-400L I.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2017)

Congrats on your new Canon. Very nice shot, AaronT.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 26, 2017)

AaronT, V nice.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 26, 2017)

AaronT said:


> Just got my 5Dsr 2 days before Christmas. Still learning how to get the best with it. A Small Nut Hatch out the kitchen window. 100-400L I.



Very nice! I sold my 7DII after getting the 5DSR as it just so sharp. Although it gives good results at low shutter speeds, you get the best out of it at very high speeds. And above f/5.6 diffraction creeps in. I don't use a 1.4xTC on my 100-400mm for that reason and also find that that the 2xTC on my 400mm DO II is hardly better than the 1.4xTC on it, and sometimes worse.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Click. 
Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Tit choosing peanut over various other seeds.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi Aaron. 
Very nice shot, it looks like Christmas there. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AaronT said:


> Just got my 5Dsr 2 days before Christmas. Still learning how to get the best with it. A Small Nut Hatch out the kitchen window. 100-400L I.


----------



## AaronT (Dec 27, 2017)

Thank you Click, Jack, AlanF and Graham. The first shot was from about 6 feet away. This shot was from about 8 feet away and through 2 panes of window glass. It is a tight crop. I was surprised with the detail obtained. 100-400L I, F9.5, ISO400 at 1/500. I still have to calibrate the AF for the lens. That's why I went with the F9.5. I used Piccure to micro sharpen it. Yes Graham, it started snowing Christmas Eve day. Last photo is out the kitchen window this morning. Yes, those are wild turkeys.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 27, 2017)

Alan, you've probably related to this before but I can't recall; specifically the 600 of 300 2.8 II X2 III and the DO at 560 (IQ, not AF). In looking at old 6D, 300 X2 shots I'm still very pleased but I haven't touched the 300 since getting the 400.

Jack


----------



## matthias (Dec 27, 2017)

My portrait of a goose, taken last summer. :


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 27, 2017)

matthias, I think I'd like a little more DOF. 

Jack


----------



## azhelishot (Dec 27, 2017)

Couple of Eagles...One in tree is from Grand Teton, the other is from Prescott, AZ.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 27, 2017)

Boy that's some close up!

Jack


----------



## AaronT (Dec 27, 2017)

Love the eagles. Nice shots. I agree with Jack. Nice perspective on the goose but could use more DOF. 2.8 is too wide open at that distance.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 27, 2017)

AaronT said:


> Love the eagles. Nice shots. I agree with Jack. Nice perspective on the goose but could use more DOF. 2.8 is too wide open at that distance.



The eyes are in focus.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2017)

azhelishot said:


> Couple of Eagles...One in tree is from Grand Teton, the other is from Prescott, AZ.



Very nice shots. Well done, azhelishot.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, you've probably related to this before but I can't recall; specifically the 600 of 300 2.8 II X2 III and the DO at 560 (IQ, not AF). In looking at old 6D, 300 X2 shots I'm still very pleased but I haven't touched the 300 since getting the 400.
> 
> Jack



Very little difference between them in IQ. Just 3/4lb in weight and slower AF. I regret no longer having the 300/2.8 II but like you I stopped using it after getting the 400. Art Morris noted on his blog that the price of used 300/2.8s has crashed since the 400mm DO II came out. The dealership that bought mine in early November has reduced the price and it still hasn't sold. Used ones aren't moving on eBay UK either as too high prices are being asked.


----------



## azhelishot (Dec 27, 2017)

Click said:


> azhelishot said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of Eagles...One in tree is from Grand Teton, the other is from Prescott, AZ.
> ...



Thank You, Click


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks Alan. I'm still debating selling it. 300 @ 2.8 is occasionally really great to have.

Jack


----------



## hhkd (Dec 27, 2017)

Wonderful shots as always in this thread. I don't post often but I just got a new 100-400 MK II so I figured I'd add something. I really feel like I need to upgrade my 60D. It does great in good light but not so great in bad light. Of course, the best action is always in terrible light. The Tufted Titmouse is at 400mm, iso 800, f/5.6, 1/1250 sec. The great blue heron is at 400mm, ISO 400, f/5.6, 1/250 sec, should've used iso 800 (wish the sensor was more forgiving, I had a split second to react).


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2017)

Very nice pictures, hhkd. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> matthias, I think I'd like a little more DOF.
> 
> Jack



+1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 27, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, hhkd. I especially like the first one.



+1 For me it's the second. For sure higher ISO capability is very nice but right now you've got 1.6 X which is also nice for birds.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2017)

A couple of shots from a hike this morning with my 5DIV + 400mm DO II. I have been trying to shoot a bullfinch for the last couple of years but they have been too elusive for me. This one was hiding in the foliage but the spot focus of the Canon was able to isolate the small bird from the surrounding branches - spot focus is essential for me. Oh, and a nuthatch, which was easy. Both 100% crops. Anyway, Jack, the gear is still not too heavy for me!


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2017)

Lovely. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely. I especially like the second picture.



Thanks click. The first is just for the joy of finding the bird at last. Getting a good shot is now the next goal.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 28, 2017)

Keep after him Alan. V nice.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi azhelishot. 
Very nice shots of the eagles. 

Cheers, Graham. 



azhelishot said:


> Couple of Eagles...One in tree is from Grand Teton, the other is from Prescott, AZ.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi hhkd. 
Very nice shots, it looks like the camera, lens and photographer have this sorted, I’m always amazed how well older bodies hold up, I used my 40D the other day (with my 6yr old nephew) and once the old 70-300 lens caught up the shots were very good even with only 9 af points, just can’t crop them much. 

Cheers, Graham. 



hhkd said:


> Wonderful shots as always in this thread. I don't post often but I just got a new 100-400 MK II so I figured I'd add something. I really feel like I need to upgrade my 60D. It does great in good light but not so great in bad light. Of course, the best action is always in terrible light. The Tufted Titmouse is at 400mm, iso 800, f/5.6, 1/1250 sec. The great blue heron is at 400mm, ISO 400, f/5.6, 1/250 sec, should've used iso 800 (wish the sensor was more forgiving, I had a split second to react).


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi Alan. 
Very nice shots, I like the Bullfinch but that bramble crossing the shot looks vicious! 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> A couple of shots from a hike this morning with my 5DIV + 400mm DO II. I have been trying to shoot a bullfinch for the last couple of years but they have been too elusive for me. This one was hiding in the foliage but the spot focus of the Canon was able to isolate the small bird from the surrounding branches - spot focus is essential for me. Oh, and a nuthatch, which was easy. Both 100% crops. Anyway, Jack, the gear is still not too heavy for me!


----------



## clbayley (Dec 29, 2017)

As we near the end of 2017, I want to share with you my year end project. I made a photo book (using Zno online service) of my favorite bird photos of 2017. This link will take you to the digital draft.

I hope you enjoy it. I'd appreciate C&C to make 2018 even better!

Happy New Year!

https://share.asovx.com/prod-assets/app/littlebook/index.html?initGuid=fbNqI9Wwes4%3D&isPreview=true&source=share

CB


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2017)

Beautiful pictures, clbayley.

Happy New Year!


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2017)

A female great horned owl in our backyard spruce tree on Christmas Eve Day. Not the best pictures but it was below -30 and I didn't feel like hanging around outside to get the perfect shot.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2017)

A second GHO in the alley behind our house. I believe it to be a male. It was significantly smaller than the first owl and male owls are smaller than their mates.


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice shots, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 29, 2017)

dpc said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots, dpc.
> ...



V nice! I'd like to have one too ... but that might decrease my chances of other shots. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 29, 2017)

clbayley said:


> As we near the end of 2017, I want to share with you my year end project. I made a photo book (using Zno online service) of my favorite bird photos of 2017. This link will take you to the digital draft.
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. I'd appreciate C&C to make 2018 even better!
> 
> ...



That's very nice! I can relate to most of the birds relative to my neck of the woods ... and the Barn swallow shot exactly where I shot mine! 

Jack


----------



## hhkd (Dec 30, 2017)

Wow! This is excellent. 



clbayley said:


> As we near the end of 2017, I want to share with you my year end project. I made a photo book (using Zno online service) of my favorite bird photos of 2017. This link will take you to the digital draft.
> 
> I hope you enjoy it. I'd appreciate C&C to make 2018 even better!
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Dec 30, 2017)

This is in praise of the Canon 5DIV sensor (plus a rather good 400mm DO II +1.4xTC) and not an example of great photography. I stopped off for a few minutes to try and get a shot of the rare visitor of a Hawfinch. A group of birdwatchers had spotted one with their telescopes. It couldn't be seen with the naked eye it was so dark and camouflaged and I eventually made it out with my binoculars, at the very centre of the first image. I took 3 shots and despite the bird occupying only 450pxx350px, I was able to push each image through 2.5 stops. (There was a temporary malfunction and the camera recorded the exif at 800mm and f/8 when it was 560mm set to f/5.6).

These aren't great images but they make a nice record for my annual album of the Hawfinch, which was 34m away. They show its massive beak well, and the seeds it likes.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 30, 2017)

This is my best shot of a Hawfinch, from 3 weeks ago. That time I was only 10.5m away, the sun was shining and I had 800mm on the 5DSR. What a difference - a huge image, bright and you can see the fine details of his plumage. The face had quite a bit of shadow on it but the latest DxO PL worked well.


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2017)

Lovely shot, Alan.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, Alan.
> 
> Happy New Year!



+1 Looks like he could chomp your leg off!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 31, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely shot, Alan.
> ...



That's why I used an 800mm telephoto. These long lenses are necessary for hawfinches, crocodiles, rattlesnakes, lens salesmen etc.

Thanks Jack and Click.


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 31, 2017)

Cormorant sunning on a very cold day. 
Notice the blink in second shot. Never would have seen it live. I guess that is one reason why wildlife photography is so addictive.


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2017)

Nice pictures, Jeff.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 31, 2017)

IslanderMV, lovely!

Alan, I'm not sure it's really "cold" where you are. -26C when this was shot yesterday after rising from -31C!

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2017)

Very nice shot, Jack.

Happy New Year my friend.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 31, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Jack.
> 
> Happy New Year my friend.



Thanks Click and Happy New Year to all CR birdfanatics all over the globe.

Jack


----------



## 7DmkI (Dec 31, 2017)

Blue jay head shot.


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2017)

Nice nice close-up, 7DmkI.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 31, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice nice close-up, 7DmkI.



Quite the bird - love the detail.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 1, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> IslanderMV, lovely!
> 
> Alan, I'm not sure it's really "cold" where you are. -26C when this was shot yesterday after rising from -31C!
> 
> Jack



Happy New Year Jack! Your remark about the cold reminds me of the Cremation of Sam McGee https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/45081/the-cremation-of-sam-mcgee


----------



## 7DmkI (Jan 1, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice nice close-up, 7DmkI.
> ...



Thanks Guys.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 1, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > IslanderMV, lovely!
> ...



HNY to you too. That was a great re-read after many long years. Friday night my son played in a concert featuring scholarship beneficiaries and after it was over I headed to the car at -31C (wind chill to around -40C). It started fine but for quite some time I felt like Sam McGee!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 1, 2018)

This was a "zoo" environment, but most of its "guests" were free to roam around. Indeed, many local of the birds were entirely free to fly around. In Australia, many of what we consider as "exotic birds" are indigenous and no one pays attention to them.
-r


----------



## ISv (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi Lion rock, the Red Jungle fowl on your picture is looking exactly like the wild forms from India/South-East Asia, including the gray legs. The domesticated birds are usually with yellow legs. Nice shot!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks ISv!
It was in Adelaide that I shot this "rooster!"
It could be what you described, including being a "wild" one, since it was in a animal reserve of type. It ran free in the area. No idea if it could fly out of the compound.
Thanks.
-r




ISv said:


> Hi Lion rock, the Red Jungle fowl on your picture is looking exactly like the wild forms from India/South-East Asia, including the gray legs. The domesticated birds are usually with yellow legs. Nice shot!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 1, 2018)

V nice, Riley. The best of shooting in the NY.

Jack


----------



## matthias (Jan 1, 2018)

A Snow Owl in the Doppelmayr Zoo in Wolfurt, again shot at f2.8


----------



## lion rock (Jan 1, 2018)

Jack,
Thanks.
And to you, too, great shooting with your excellent gear. Look forward to seeing lots from you.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> V nice, Riley. The best of shooting in the NY.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2018)

matthias said:


> A Snow Owl in the Doppelmayr Zoo in Wolfurt, again shot at f2.8



Excellent shot. Well done, matthias.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 1, 2018)

matthias said:


> A Snow Owl in the Doppelmayr Zoo in Wolfurt, again shot at f2.8



Is it in a cage or a very large aviary where it can fly over distances?


----------



## matthias (Jan 1, 2018)

> Is it in a cage or a very large aviary where it can fly over distances?



Hi Alan,
it‘s in a cage, and it was about 1 m from the front fence.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 2, 2018)

not an interesting bird but i liked the light cast on it from the setting sun 
cropped a bit because i only had the 55-250mm with me..


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> not an interesting bird but i liked the light cast on it from the setting sun
> cropped a bit because i only had the 55-250mm with me..



Nice. Lovely lighting.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Andrei. 
Very nice shot, you are right about the light. Also don’t forget that what is a common “uninteresting” bird for you may never be seen in other parts of the world making it most interesting to others! 
By the way, what is it? 

Cheers, Graham. 



andrei1989 said:


> not an interesting bird but i liked the light cast on it from the setting sun
> cropped a bit because i only had the 55-250mm with me..


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 2, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> By the way, what is it?



it's just a common sparrow


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 2, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, what is it?
> ...



Boy, I could be fooled on that one! Must be a particular sparrow??

Jack


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> andrei1989 said:
> 
> 
> > Valvebounce said:
> ...



the particular kind would be House Sparrow, female, native to most of Europe 
apparently there are about 25 species of sparrows and i referred to it as 'common' because it's everywhere in this city and i'm pretty sure one of them shat on me some 4 days ago..


----------



## lion rock (Jan 2, 2018)

These birds are so prevalent in Australia that they fly all over the places (try as I did to capture them in flight, but none came out well :'( ). Saw them in Sydney, Adelaide and Melbourne and other rural places.
And we pay big coins for one.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 2, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > andrei1989 said:
> ...



Thanks , our House sparrow doesn't look like that at all - at least not the yellow tones and streaking on the breast. Is the yellow effect just the sun?

Jack


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 2, 2018)

@Jack Douglas: i believe the yellow colors come from the sun...although...the Yellowhammer looks very much similar to the house sparrow except for the fact that it's yellow...i'm confused honestly :-\


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 2, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> @Jack Douglas: i believe the yellow colors come from the sun...although...the Yellowhammer looks very much similar to the house sparrow except for the fact that it's yellow...i'm confused honestly :-\



No problem - maybe you shot a more rare bird?? 

Jack


----------



## HB (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Guy's, I believe the bird is an Eurasian Siskin, one of the small finches that has become a garden regular, loves niger seed.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 2, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > IslanderMV, lovely!
> ...



Thanks for the kind words about the shot. As for cold temps it was -15C. That is VERY cold for us. 
But no worries, our president thinks a little global warming is just what we need.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 3, 2018)

IslanderMV, No politics allowed!  Was -31C Friday and right now +1C (like 34F) so for us a little warming is always welcomed.

Jack


----------



## Talys (Jan 9, 2018)

Not a rare bird by any stretch. Just one of my little buddies (chickadee) in the rain. I used a flash, partly because it was a pretty dark day, but also to catch the raindrops and to create a little more depth.


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice shot, Phil.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi Talys. 
Nice shot, nice job on capturing the rain too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Talys said:


> Not a rare bird by any stretch. Just one of my little buddies (chickadee) in the rain. I used a flash, partly because it was a pretty dark day, but also to catch the raindrops and to create a little more depth.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 10, 2018)

A cardinal defending the sunflower seeds from a blue jay.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi Don. 
Great shots, plucky little fellow! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> A cardinal defending the sunflower seeds from a blue jay.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 10, 2018)

Great shots Don!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 10, 2018)

Feather detail on the Cardinal.

Taken with a 6D2 and Tamron 150-600G2 at around 400mm, ISO 640, and about 1/500 second


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2018)

Very nice shots, Don.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 10, 2018)

Don, excellent. Love it when birds "talk" to one another.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 11, 2018)

Andrei, there is no yellow sparrow even in Europe . Your bird looks like European siskin (Serinus serinus) to me. I'm not 100% sure in my identification but it's definitively not Sparrow. And in my part of the world it does not exist (if an illegal cage bird escape it will make a splash in the local birder society ;D).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 11, 2018)

ISv said:


> Andrei, there is no yellow sparrow even in Europe . Your bird looks like European siskin (Serinus serinus) to me. I'm not 100% sure in my identification but it's definitively not Sparrow. And in my part of the world it does not exist (if an illegal cage bird escape it will make a splash in the local birder society ;D).



To think I caused this .. all in good fun and now we know. Not sure I'll be in Europe to benefit from the information though. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 11, 2018)

Don Haines,
You done well!
-r


----------



## AaronT (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice shots of the Cardinal. Usually they don't stand up to other birds, specially Blue Jays. I really like that head shot.


----------



## ISv (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Jack! I put the right scientific name (Serinus serinus) but wrong common name. The common name should read "European serin". Sorry, I'm multitasking right now :-\...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 11, 2018)

Pied Kingfisher
Fishing, and at rest.
Scott


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2018)

scottkinfw said:


> Pied Kingfisher
> Fishing, and at rest.
> Scott




Very nice series. I especially like the second picture. Well done, Scott.


----------



## ISv (Jan 11, 2018)

One more attempt to post pictures...
As I remember, my first post was about the European Golden Plover. Here is the Pacific Golden Plover. First picture is how they should look in this season. Second - breeding plumage (around Christmas?!, they are NOT suppose to look like that so late ). The third one could be very well the first documented siting (November 14/2017) of leucistic form...


----------



## ISv (Jan 11, 2018)

OK, I have been doing this wrong way in the past :'(. Finally!
Two more in little bit less destroyed files (I will learn fast...)
Since I really enjoyed the last posted pictures of the Northern cardinal... Unfortunately my pics are not telling that much of story (except how the "winter" looks in my part of the world


----------



## Talys (Jan 11, 2018)

I love those snow shots, Don! Thanks for sharing 

ISv - Great shot of the cardinal!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 11, 2018)

ISv, V nice!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2018)

Very nice pictures, ISv. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ISv (Jan 11, 2018)

Talys, Jack and Click - Thanks!


----------



## ISv (Jan 11, 2018)

One more: White-rumped shama (juvenile).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 11, 2018)

ISv, V nice. Where, and what are you shooting with?

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks Jack!
If you remember my first posts - I disclose partially my equipment. Just to "hide" it little bit (I afraid it could stir some noise) I will say that the lens is 200-500VR (OK, now everything is hidden :-X .


----------



## ISv (Jan 11, 2018)

The winter here, Hawaii is in full force :!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 12, 2018)

ISv said:


> The winter here, Hawaii is in full force :!



We are having a heat wave here... freezing rain again! I am jealous!

Nice pictures, I particularly like the second!


----------



## ISv (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks Don!
To be honest, time to time I'm missing the seasons. As my daughter says - "Here nothing happens" ???


----------



## lion rock (Jan 12, 2018)

Great photos, ISv.
But do you have to rub it in?
-r




ISv said:


> Thanks Don!
> To be honest, time to time I'm missing the seasons. As my daughter says - "Here nothing happens" ???


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks Lion rock and Click!
Lion rock - I do not intend to "rub in" any thing (if it sounds like that - I'm sorry!). I just was trying to answer the second part of the Jack's question... 
(BTW I had to check in dictionary what "to rub in" means ( ;D). As you probably noticed already, English is not my primary language and I apologize for eventual words put wrong way)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmm ... 200-500. Even though I like my 400 X1.4, X2 it's not a zoom! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 12, 2018)

ISv,
Don't worry, I was just trying to joke with you about the cold weather we had that lots of us (may be) could do without.
And, hey, English is not my mother tongue, either.
So, don't let me upset you at all. Jack will tell you I like to joke a lot.
Anyhoooo, you shoot vey nice photos, do show more.
-r



ISv said:


> Thanks Lion rock and Click!
> Lion rock - I do not intend to "rub in" any thing (if it sounds like that - I'm sorry!). I just was trying to answer the second part of the Jack's question...
> (BTW I had to check in dictionary what "to rub in" means ( ;D). As you probably noticed already, English is not my primary language and I apologize for eventual words put wrong way)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 12, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> Don't worry, I was just trying to joke with you about the cold weather we had that lots of us (may be) could do without.
> And, hey, English is not my mother tongue, either.
> So, don't let me upset you at all. Jack will tell you I like to joke a lot.
> ...



Riley is a good guy, I'll attest to that but then so is everyone on this thread. We all like to "kid" around, like "pull your leg". We can decipher pretty well anything.

Hey Riley I finished tiling my main floor and it ain't all that bad -nearly two years from starting leveling to now, but that planter was in the middle! What a relief.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 12, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hmm ... 200-500. Even though I like my 400 X1.4, X2 it's not a zoom!
> 
> Jack



Jack, zoom is good in some situations but you know very well that primes have their advantages. I choose this lens because of the price and rather good (for zoom) performance. It is slow and combined with D7200 makes BIF very difficult prey... And no weather sealing (I hike a lot).


----------



## lion rock (Jan 12, 2018)

Jack,
Thanks for the kind words.
And, so nice that you finished the tiles, your wife must be pleased! I guess you'll have a great gift from your wife! Haha! Congrats to you and what's to come.

BTW., we're going the Vancouver in March for a few days for a memorial service for my mom-in-law. We fly to Seattle and then rent a car to go north.
There should be lots of bald eagles outside of White Rock, so I guess I'll shoot some. Wish me luck.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > ISv,
> ...


----------



## ISv (Jan 12, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> Don't worry, I was just trying to joke with you about the cold weather we had that lots of us (may be) could do without.
> And, hey, English is not my mother tongue, either.
> So, don't let me upset you at all. Jack will tell you I like to joke a lot.
> ...



Lion rock, no bad feelings here. I like when people are joking, and if I didn't like the guys who post here I wouldn't participate. Keep joking, the life is tough without jokes ! Well, without tiles could be worst !


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 12, 2018)

Riley, seems B eagles are more plentiful than ever; a great comeback story so you'll get shots I'm sure.

My hope is to drive to Bella Coola this spring, maybe May. I'd like to shoot Grizzlies and anything that moves.

https://www.hellobc.com/bella-coola/things-to-do/parks-wildlife/bear-watching.aspx

I got my present in advance - the 1DX2 and the 400 DO II - pretty good payment, no?

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 12, 2018)

ISv,
Of all the coincidences, just finished talking to my sister-in-law on the phone. 
She's planning a trip to Kaanapali (and other locations) in May! We may join them. Woot!!
-r



ISv said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > ISv,
> ...


----------



## ISv (Jan 12, 2018)

So, Maui... There are much more native birds there (compared to Oahu). I believe you will get some nice shots there! Good luck!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 12, 2018)

Jack,
Those are prepayment! Encouragement!
Now, the real payment should be extracted. I see one problem: You're given the best kit, what's to ask for?
Serious thinking ahead!
The trip sounds like fun, how far is it from Vancouver?
Do bring bear repellant when you go. I hear they're not too friendly!

Oh, everyone else, please forgive the photo here, a thousand humble apologies, totally out of bound, but for it's for Jack, these bear are friendlier 8).
-r


Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, seems B eagles are more plentiful than ever; a great comeback story so you'll get shots I'm sure.
> 
> My hope is to drive to Bella Coola this spring, maybe May. I'd like to shoot Grizzlies and anything that moves.
> 
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Jan 12, 2018)

ISv,
At this point, it's still in planning stage.
Have high hopes to go.
I'll try hard to shoot, everything in sight!!!
BTW., do you know how dark is that area at night? I'd like to shoot the stars if its dark. Some shots I long for.
-r



ISv said:


> So, Maui... There are much more native birds there (compared to Oahu). I believe you will get some nice shots there! Good luck!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 12, 2018)

Riley, a bear in a bird thread! How could you. Very cute.

Yes we carry bear spray. A ferry ride up the coast would be amazing for you. It's not that far from Vancouver.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 12, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> At this point, it's still in planning stage.
> Have high hopes to go.
> I'll try hard to shoot, everything in sight!!!
> ...



I have no idea how dark it's there, but the island is not that big - you always could find some dark place. Keep in mind: here you will have problem with the winds for long shots. If you go on top of Haleakala, you will have eventually the darkness (moon?), but also some wind and clouds (it's the rainy season here anyway).


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2018)

So cute  Nicely done, Riley.


----------



## 1251division (Jan 12, 2018)

Ran into a roadrunner!


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2018)

Very nice shot, 1251division.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 12, 2018)

ISv said:


> ...
> 
> I have no idea how dark it's there, but the island is not that big - you always could find some dark place. Keep in mind: here you will have problem with the winds for long shots. If you go on top of Haleakala, you will have eventually the darkness (moon?), but also some wind and clouds (it's the rainy season here anyway).



Hi ISv,
good to see that you managed to post your pictures; excellent at it (despite the "N****" equipment  8))!
Looking forward to see more of your Hawaiian birds...
Wiebe.


----------



## ISv (Jan 12, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...




Hi Wiebe! Thanks for your words. The failed posting was my mistake - I didn't do it properly.
Here are two more pics, and after that I may disappear for today - I may have plenty to do before the weekend.


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2018)

Nice pictures, ISv. I especially like the first one.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 13, 2018)

nice photos, ISv.
-r


----------



## ISv (Jan 13, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, ISv. I especially like the first one.



Thanks Click! 
The second one needs some noise reduction in DxO PL . On other hand I made rather big print (I think it was 20x30") of that one for my apartment (it stays in front of the door when you go inside and we call it the "Guardian" ;D) and it does not show noise. For my needs as an amateur photographer it is good enough. And yes, the sharpness is not as on the firs one (or I made some mistakes in PP - I switch to digital in 2012 )!


----------



## ISv (Jan 13, 2018)

lion rock said:


> nice photos, ISv.
> -r



Thanks Lion rock! All these are very common for Oahu (Maui too!), if you make your way here - for sure you will get them!


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 13, 2018)

ISv said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > nice photos, ISv.
> ...



Wanna house swap? It's cold and wet here in Vancouver. Hawaii sounds amazing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 13, 2018)

The sun was not doing me any favors but I did manage to get a bit of fill in. -23C so I shot from my window.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 13, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> The sun was not doing me any favors but I did manage to get a bit of fill in. -23C so I shot from my window.
> 
> Jack



Jack, I have never seen these in real - Cassin's finch!


----------



## ad (Jan 13, 2018)

ISv said:


> Jack, I have never seen these in real - Cassin's finch!


I would have said it is a common redpoll!?

Edit: The file name indicates the photographer would agree.

ad


----------



## ISv (Jan 13, 2018)

Mistake - you are very right - Redpoll!
Ad - my mistake!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 13, 2018)

This was another "zoo" environment "guests" were more or less free to roam around. 
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> The sun was not doing me any favors but I did manage to get a bit of fill in. -23C so I shot from my window.
> 
> Jack



Beautiful. Nicely done, Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks click. The repolls are now here in large numbers due to the cold weather and my seeds. For anyone not familiar with them they are not too much bigger than a chickadee. They are a seed machine in action - barely ever a shot not showing a seed or remnant falling.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 13, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> The sun was not doing me any favors but I did manage to get a bit of fill in. -23C so I shot from my window.
> 
> Jack



Nice! I have not seen any redpolls yet this winter over here....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks Don, we're just too far north to get the really good stuff. Following Artie can make a person depressed - pelicans in full breading plumage etc.  However, I don't think I'd trade places given that we never seem to get anything too significantly bad other than a few cold days while others are getting disasters.

Jack


----------



## Talys (Jan 14, 2018)

Jack, very pretty shot


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
Lots of great shots from all the usual suspects and a new (ish) chap with N gear!  But then its not the gear that counts but the photos and that he shares them here from choice. 
A few of a Kingfisher, not superb shots, not even good shots by forum standards, but my first shots of a Kingfisher and I’m chuffed to nuts with them! 
The outing didn’t start well as I discovered I forgot my Black Rapid Strap when I parked the car, then after walking best part of a mile to the Hide carrying a 100-400 with gripped body by my fingertips I found I had left my 1.4x converter in the car, hence the tiny images of the bird!



SE0A7698_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A7729_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

A touch of maintenance to keep things looking good! 


SE0A7752_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A7753_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice shots, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi Click. 
As ever you are quick to post with praise which is much appreciated 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Nice shots, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2018)

Talys, thanks. Nice to see more postings recently.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 14, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Lots of great shots from all the usual suspects and a new (ish) chap with N gear!  But then its not the gear that counts but the photos and that he shares them here from choice.
> A few of a Kingfisher, not superb shots, not even good shots by forum standards, but my first shots of a Kingfisher and I’m chuffed to nuts with them!
> The outing didn’t start well as I discovered I forgot my Black Rapid Strap when I parked the car, then after walking best part of a mile to the Hide carrying a 100-400 with gripped body by my fingertips I found I had left my 1.4x converter in the car, hence the tiny images of the bird!
> ...



Graham, thanks for the kind words! 
You say "But then its not the gear that counts but the photos..." - and I agree. But even when I get home without photos I'm pretty sure that I spent my (free) time better than just somewhere in the town. And I'm very sure it's not only me like that in this forum!
Today I spent a lot of time chasing Grey Francolin (I still do not have good picture of these) and didn't see it. Come back with pics that could be good for "plants"/"insects" discussions but not birds . Still it was nice relaxation. Tomorrow - again! Monday back to work despite the long weekend here - have to :-\! 
I will post some older photos - just to keep it going.


----------



## ISv (Jan 14, 2018)

And here are that older photos (from the autumn actually).


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi ISv. 
I highlighted a section, of your post, I agree completely with this sentiment and my photobuddies and I will often say no photos but a good walk with good company! 
Good luck chasing the Grey Frankolin. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> Graham, thanks for the kind words!
> You say "But then its not the gear that counts but the photos..." - and I agree. But even when I get home without photos I'm pretty sure that I spent my (free) time better than just somewhere in the town. And I'm very sure it's not only me like that in this forum!
> Today I spent a lot of time chasing Grey Francolin (I still do not have good picture of these) and didn't see it. Come back with pics that could be good for "plants"/"insects" discussions but not birds . Still it was nice relaxation. Tomorrow - again! Monday back to work despite the long weekend here - have to :-\!
> I will post some older photos - just to keep it going.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi ISv. 
Very nice shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> And here are that older photos (from the autumn actually).


----------



## LSeries (Jan 14, 2018)

Some gulls from the last summer (7D Mark II + EF 400 f/5.6L):



Friends by Jussi Lind, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jan 14, 2018)

ISv,
Not only do you shot well, you know your birds, too!
Great shots.

LSeries,
Nice shot!

-r


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi,

The arctic finches have been flooding into Wisconsin this year, and for the first time since 2011, I have Common Redpolls at my house! I even was lucky enough to get a Hoary Redpoll. These were shot with 7D mkii / ef500 f4 / 1.4xiii.

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

LSeries said:


> Some gulls from the last summer (7D Mark II + EF 400 f/5.6L):



Lovely shot.


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

ISv said:


> And here are that older photos (from the autumn actually).



Beautiful pictures. Well done, ISv.


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

jmeyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> The arctic finches have been flooding into Wisconsin this year, and for the first time since 2011, I have Common Redpolls at my house! I even was lucky enough to get a Hoary Redpoll. These were shot with 7D mkii / ef500 f4 / 1.4xiii.
> 
> Jeremy




Very nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2018)

Not the greatest shot, but... A Clark's nutcracker scarfing down a tourist's lunch at Lake Louise, Banff NP. The tourist was sitting beside my wife and me on a bench when the bird swooped down, knocked the sandwich out of the woman's hand and proceeded to eat it.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 14, 2018)

Camp robber's, lol.

Spending a bit of time watching a small group of Short Eared Owls that are wintering down here. This one perched nearby on a tumbleweed just before sunset.





1DX MK II 600f/4 II w/ 1.4X III 1/60 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

Great shot, ERHP!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi Jussi. 
Never would have thought of gulls as cute, certainly not the ones we see here, but those look cute. Nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



LSeries said:


> Some gulls from the last summer (7D Mark II + EF 400 f/5.6L):


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi Jeremy. 
Very nice shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



jmeyer said:


> Hi,
> 
> The arctic finches have been flooding into Wisconsin this year, and for the first time since 2011, I have Common Redpolls at my house! I even was lucky enough to get a Hoary Redpoll. These were shot with 7D mkii / ef500 f4 / 1.4xiii.
> 
> Jeremy


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi dpc. 
Nice capture of an opportunist thief, I’d sooner loose my lunch to a bird like that than the gulls which are the usual thieves here! 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Not the greatest shot, but... A Clark's nutcracker scarfing down a tourist's lunch at Lake Louise, Banff NP. The tourist was sitting beside my wife and me on a bench when the bird swooped down, knocked the sandwich out of the woman's hand and proceeded to eat it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi ERHP. 
Beautiful bird, beautiful light. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ERHP said:


> Camp robber's, lol.
> 
> Spending a bit of time watching a small group of Short Eared Owls that are wintering down here. This one perched nearby on a tumbleweed just before sunset.
> 
> ...


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 14, 2018)

ERHP said:


> Camp robber's, lol.
> 
> Spending a bit of time watching a small group of Short Eared Owls that are wintering down here. This one perched nearby on a tumbleweed just before sunset.



That's a fantastic capture ERHP - really complimentary colouring, and at 1/60th too! Very envious. Where is "down here", out of interest? (Just approximately - don't worry, I'm not coming to visit  )


----------



## AlanF (Jan 14, 2018)

ERHP said:


> Camp robber's, lol.
> 
> Spending a bit of time watching a small group of Short Eared Owls that are wintering down here. This one perched nearby on a tumbleweed just before sunset.
> 
> 1DX MK II 600f/4 II w/ 1.4X III 1/60 : f/8 : ISO 1000



Very nice shot.


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2018)

ERHP said:


> Camp robber's, lol.
> 
> Spending a bit of time watching a small group of Short Eared Owls that are wintering down here. This one perched nearby on a tumbleweed just before sunset.
> 
> ...




Beautiful, beautiful shot!!!!!


----------



## dpc (Jan 14, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice capture of an opportunist thief, I’d sooner loose my lunch to a bird like that than the gulls which are the usual thieves here!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...




Thanks! The gulls around here haven't taken to robbing people's lunches. I was quite surprised to see the nutcracker swoop in for the take. The tourist was shocked, of course, but very good natured about the incident. She started snapping cell 'phone pictures of the bird gulping down her sandwich.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 14, 2018)

ERHP said:


> Camp robber's, lol.
> 
> Spending a bit of time watching a small group of Short Eared Owls that are wintering down here. This one perched nearby on a tumbleweed just before sunset.
> 1DX MK II 600f/4 II w/ 1.4X III 1/60 : f/8 : ISO 1000


Great shot!


----------



## Cog (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

Very nice shots, Cog.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2018)

Click said:


> jmeyer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



V nice! Could fool me on the Hoary - what led to the ID, I know they are tricky?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2018)

V nice shots everyone. I especially like that owl.

Jack


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 14, 2018)

I went out to my local Long-eared Owl roost and was rewarded with a Barred Owl as well. These were taken with 7D mkii / ef500 f4 / 1.4xiii


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice series, jmeyer. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi Cog. 
Nice shots, comical little chap hanging upside down! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


>


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi Jeremy. 
Very nice, I like the first shot of the Long Eared Owl. 

Cheers, Graham. 



jmeyer said:


> I went out to my local Long-eared Owl roost and was rewarded with a Barred Owl as well. These were taken with 7D mkii / ef500 f4 / 1.4xiii


----------



## AaronT (Jan 15, 2018)

I really like your owl shots Jmeyer. I like owls, just don't have many of them in my area.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 15, 2018)

AaronT said:


> I really like your owl shots Jmeyer. I like owls, just don't have many of them in my area.



Don't we all wish for the opportunity and the excellent results! 

Jack


----------



## Cog (Jan 15, 2018)

*Click, Valvebounce*
Thank you, guys! Sometimes you find birds in places where you don’t expect them to be found. I shot these parakeets in London’s Hyde Park.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 15, 2018)

Cog said:


> *Click, Valvebounce*
> Thank you, guys! Sometimes you find birds in places where you don’t expect them to be found. I shot these parakeets in London’s Hyde Park.


----------



## ISv (Jan 16, 2018)

A lot of great shots after my last visit! Congratulations to all the authors!
dpc - thanks for the story, it made my (otherwise almost lost) day!
My personal favorite is the owl from ERHP - beautiful bird and nice shot! 
Few from my collection. The Curlew is probably the rarest species of bird (considering the number existing in the world) so far in my photos. 
Soon after their arrival, they are still tired and it was damn hot day (note the strange "halo" around the bird, I suspect it is just fumes, it's present in the RAW file too).


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice shots. I especially like the last one. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Jan 16, 2018)

Two more! 
For all Hawaiian guys who look at this side: It is FALSE alarm!!!! - I took these pics in the Zoo. I was not that lucky to see them in the nature (few of them were reported for Hawaii this season! Otherwise - veeeery rare visitor!


----------



## Talys (Jan 16, 2018)

jmeyer, I love those owls! Great photos, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 16, 2018)

ISv said:


> A lot of great shots after my last visit! Congratulations to all the authors!
> dpc - thanks for the story, it made my (otherwise almost lost) day!
> My personal favorite is the owl from ERHP - beautiful bird and nice shot!
> 
> ...



Very nice series ISv; interesting to see how much resemblance the worldwide variety of curlews has... Although your "... tahitiensis" has its own details it is remarkably similar to the "... arquata" that pass our country by the thousands each autumn.

Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 16, 2018)

I wouldn't like to sit on a cactus, but this kestrel seemed serene.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 16, 2018)

The kestrels on Tenerife feed on small birds rather than mammals. No wonder this little Canary Island chiffchaff is on lookout and difficult to photo.


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Cog. 
We have some friends on the outskirts of London quite close to Epsom, the parakeets regularly fly over, quite a lot of them too! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> *Click, Valvebounce*
> Thank you, guys! Sometimes you find birds in places where you don’t expect them to be found. I shot these parakeets in London’s Hyde Park.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 17, 2018)

An Eagle from today.



1DX_5110 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 17, 2018)

their favorite pastime...making the fish disappear.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 17, 2018)

Wow,
Magnificent!
-r



Ryananthony said:


> An Eagle from today.
> 
> on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> An Eagle from today.



Great shot, Ryan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2018)

Click said:


> Ryananthony said:
> 
> 
> > An Eagle from today.
> ...



+1

Hey Ryan, have you ever been to Bella Coola. We've pretty much committed to Sept 2018 in the valley and are looking for feedback.

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks for the kind replies, Click, lion rock, and Jack. 

Sorry Jack, I'm no help. Ive never been that far north. One day I hope to ferry from Port hardy to Bella Coola


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> Thanks for the kind replies, Click, lion rock, and Jack.
> 
> Sorry Jack, I'm no help. Ive never been that far north. One day I hope to ferry from Port hardy to Bella Coola



Thanks anyway and ... do that ferry ride, it'll be fantastic. Do it this September and I'll meet you at the dock! 

Oh and while you're at it do Rupert and Haida Gwaii. 

Feast your eyes on this: http://www.wildernessrimbc.com/Hunlen-Falls.html

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 17, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of great shots after my last visit! Congratulations to all the authors!
> ...



Hi Wiebe!
The Eurasian curlew, Whimbrel and the Bristle-thighed Curlew are veri similar. We have here as a summer guests only the first two, but Wimbrel is rare! Note the "bristles" on the last one (not visible on the photo that I uploaded, I will post one more later) plus the more buff color. And the population of Bristle-thighed curlew is estimated as around 7000-8000 birds all together...


----------



## ISv (Jan 17, 2018)

First - great shot Ryan!
And now the Bristle-thighed curlew (Kioea in Hawaiian) as I promised to Wiebe, plus one more, very common for Hawaii bird (adult and juvenile, the last one looks very proud to be in Canon rumors )


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2018)

Great shots of interesting birds, ISv.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 17, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Great shots of interesting birds, ISv.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack!
Hey Jack, since we already know you are upgrading to tiles: be careful! Few years ago my wife pressed me for tiles. I was like "well, what if I drop a lens on your tiles?!"
She: "just don't drop lenses". Now we are with tiles... and I have one lens less... ! 
Now I'm extra careful when cleaning lenses!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Alan. 
Very nice shot, and the chiffchaff is nice too!

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> I wouldn't like to sit on a cactus, but this kestrel seemed serene.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Ryan. 
Brilliant shot, really captured the majesty of this bird. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ryananthony said:


> An Eagle from today.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 17, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I wouldn't like to sit on a cactus, but this kestrel seemed serene.



Hi Alan,

Nice pictures, for the kestrel you certainly captured the "regal" posture of this bird (in my opinion one of the prettiest birds of prey; in the company of some owls)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 17, 2018)

ISv said:


> First - great shot Ryan!
> And now the Bristle-thighed curlew (Kioea in Hawaiian) as I promised to Wiebe, plus one more, very common for Hawaii bird (adult and juvenile, the last one looks very proud to be in Canon rumors )



Hi ISv,
Nice to have someone in CR with such a knowledge of birds (and the books to back it up )
The juvy Cardinal is indeed posing like it knows lots of people will look at it in the forum ;D V. nice!

Wiebe.


----------



## gh4photos (Jan 17, 2018)

violet sabrewing hummingbird, Costa Rica


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2018)

gh4photos said:


> violet sabrewing hummingbird, Costa Rica



Beautiful shot.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2018)

ISv said:


> And now the Bristle-thighed curlew (Kioea in Hawaiian) as I promised to Wiebe, plus one more, very common for Hawaii bird (adult and juvenile, the last one looks very proud to be in Canon rumors )



Very nice shots, ISv. Keep posting


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2018)

Luv the hummer.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Jan 17, 2018)

gh4photos said:


> violet sabrewing hummingbird, Costa Rica


Great photo of bird and plant.


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I'll continue with owls, an Eastern Screech Owl, I found sunning itself Sunday morning. Today it was in the same tree and I was stuck at work. I arrived just before dark and it flew to a bare tree, for a minute, then back into the pine tree. I've been very fortunate with the owls this new year! A male American Kestrel Has been very cooperative lately, too.

These were taken with 7D mkii / ef500 f4 / 1.4xiii

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice series, Jeremy. I especially like the last picture. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2018)

Keep em coming, Jeremy. V nice.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 18, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > First - great shot Ryan!
> ...



Wiebe, I afraid you overestimate my knowledge in the birds: I know many birds from Europe (my born place), and practically all residents of Hawaii but the rest of the world (including Mainland USA) are unknown for me (well, there are some that I know but they are sinking in the ocean of unknown species) - with exception for the shore birds (may be ).


----------



## ISv (Jan 18, 2018)

Click said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > And now the Bristle-thighed curlew (Kioea in Hawaiian) as I promised to Wiebe, plus one more, very common for Hawaii bird (adult and juvenile, the last one looks very proud to be in Canon rumors )
> ...



Thanks Click - I will!


----------



## stevelee (Jan 18, 2018)

We got snow in NC, and it seems there are always more cardinals about when it snows. My neighbor has bird feeders, so these are some shots of birds waiting in a tree for their turns to eat. They were taken about 12:15pm from my window, since they would have flown away if had gone out on the deck. I didn't take time to change to a longer lens. I just used the long end of the 24-105mm STM I got with my 6D2. The detailed ones are cropped, not resized. The three larger ones are 1000 pixels wide, so shown enlarged posted here, at least in my preview.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 18, 2018)

jmeyer said:


> Thanks everyone! I'll continue with owls, an Eastern Screech Owl, I found sunning itself Sunday morning. Today it was in the same tree and I was stuck at work. I arrived just before dark and it flew to a bare tree, for a minute, then back into the pine tree. I've been very fortunate with the owls this new year! A male American Kestrel Has been very cooperative lately, too.
> 
> These were taken with 7D mkii / ef500 f4 / 1.4xiii
> 
> Jeremy



Very nice Jeremy, especially the owl in its "pine tree context"; but also the kestrel - all fluffed up, with its warm colours 

Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2018)

1. House sparrow under the boughs of one of our spruce trees. There was a great horned owl resting in the upper branches and a bevy of sparrows perched nearby, apparently watching it. 
2. The owl in question. She had her head turned away from me, so I let out a loud 'hoot' and she cranked her head around and stared at me. Not the best picture but the best one I managed.


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2018)

gh4photos said:


> violet sabrewing hummingbird, Costa Rica



Beautiful shot!


----------



## dpc (Jan 18, 2018)

jmeyer said:


> Thanks everyone! I'll continue with owls, an Eastern Screech Owl, I found sunning itself Sunday morning. Today it was in the same tree and I was stuck at work. I arrived just before dark and it flew to a bare tree, for a minute, then back into the pine tree. I've been very fortunate with the owls this new year! A male American Kestrel Has been very cooperative lately, too.
> 
> These were taken with 7D mkii / ef500 f4 / 1.4xiii
> 
> Jeremy




Nice pictures. I'm quite partial to owls in particular.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 18, 2018)

dpc said:


> 1. House sparrow under the boughs of one of our spruce trees. There was a great horned owl resting in the upper branches and a bevy of sparrows perched nearby, apparently watching it.
> 2. The owl in question. She had her head turned away from me, so I let out a loud 'hoot' and she cranked her head around and stared at me. Not the best picture but the best one I managed.
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## AaronT (Jan 18, 2018)

A Tufted Titmouse. I was lucky to get a profile. They are always moving. And a 100% crop.


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2018)

Dpc and Aaron,

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice shots everyone. I like the cardinals for context of a snowy day. Too bad it's not possible to approach them.

As far as "giving a hoot", I think the owl is, with his expression, saying, "you have zero chance of getting a mate"! 

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 18, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> As far as "giving a hoot", I think the owl is, with his expression, saying, "you have zero chance of getting a mate"!
> 
> Jack



;D ;D ;D


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 19, 2018)

I can't pose like this because my neck isn't long enough.
400mm from about 15 feet.


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2018)

Nice shot. kodakrome.


----------



## Cog (Jan 19, 2018)

I know it's uncool to shoot birds in parks, but still... Hyde Park in London has a diversity of birds.


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot. kodakrome.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 19, 2018)

uncool, says who. The world is practically becoming a park; consider the African safaris where the animals even have names. I'm for the bird and the quality of his photo not his residence particularly, although I have to admit some backdrops are not overly pleasing. Personally, although I appreciate their extra effort, I don't particularly like the elitism displayed by some purists who look down on those of us who feed birds etc. To each his own. Nice shots Cog.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 19, 2018)

I would have preferred front lighting instead of backlighting, but sometimes you have to take what you can get.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2018)

kodakrome, sure back-lighting is not the greatest but you got a very nice glow on the bill to make it a pretty appealing photo.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Jan 20, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> kodakrome, sure back-lighting is not the greatest but you got a very nice glow on the bill to make it a pretty appealing photo.
> 
> Jack



Jack, thanks for the comment.


----------



## Cog (Jan 20, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> uncool, says who. The world is practically becoming a park; consider the African safaris where the animals even have names. I'm for the bird and the quality of his photo not his residence particularly, although I have to admit some backdrops are not overly pleasing. Personally, although I appreciate their extra effort, I don't particularly like the elitism displayed by some purists who look down on those of us who feed birds etc. To each his own. Nice shots Cog.
> 
> Jack


Thank you, Jack! Two more then:




[url=https://flic.kr/p/22gCKLP]


----------



## lion rock (Jan 20, 2018)

Cog,
Pix number 2 is beautiful.
-r


[/quote]
Two more then:
[/quote]


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2018)

Beautiful shots, Cog. 8)


----------



## ISv (Jan 21, 2018)

Cog said:


> I know it's uncool to shoot birds in parks, but still... Hyde Park in London has a diversity of birds.




V Nice pictures Cog! 
There is nothing wrong taking shots on "park birds" - for them it's the natural habitat. Is it easier? - usually yes, they are more familiar with the people, but they are still wild birds. 
I'm kind of puzzled with the duck - it seems like Red-crested Pochard (Netta rufina). Also the Gallinula looks as the European species (rounded top of the frontal shield). Did you take your pics in Europe?


----------



## ISv (Jan 21, 2018)

And few more pictures (firs two from today - I'm sloooowly recovering from flu...). I was preparing my gear for short walk tomorrow when these two came on the palm in front of my lanai (5th floor). Others are old pics.


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2018)

Beautiful shots ISv.


----------



## dpc (Jan 21, 2018)

Gorgeous swans, Cog. I like the last one in particular. Nice symmetry.


----------



## ISv (Jan 21, 2018)

dpc said:


> Beautiful shots ISv.



Thanks, but you know they are not the best. I like actually the last one - the bird (by purpose obviously  shows the orange tibia (the lower leg part) that separates the Hawaiian subspecies from the one on Mainland.


----------



## Cog (Jan 21, 2018)

ISv said:


> V Nice pictures Cog!
> There is nothing wrong taking shots on "park birds" - for them it's the natural habitat. Is it easier? - usually yes, they are more familiar with the people, but they are still wild birds.
> I'm kind of puzzled with the duck - it seems like Red-crested Pochard (Netta rufina). Also the Gallinula looks as the European species (rounded top of the frontal shield). Did you take your pics in Europe?


*Dear All,*
Thanks a lot for your comments. 

*ISv*
The pictures were made in London, so I think you’re right about their id. It looks like a female Red-crested Pochard and definitely a Common moorhen.


----------



## ISv (Jan 21, 2018)

Cog said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > V Nice pictures Cog!
> ...



Thanks for the answer of my rather stupid question: after I post it I notice what you say on the top of your post... it was too late.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2018)

ISv said:


> There is nothing wrong taking shots on "park birds" - for them it's the natural habitat. Is it easier? - usually yes, they are more familiar with the people, but they are still wild birds.



Unfortunately, the non-native birds in the London parks are usually not wild. In order to prevent them from escaping they either have their wings clipped or pinioned.

ps
Just found that there is a campaign to stop the practice of pinioning
https://docslide.com.br/documents/for-an-end-to-pinioning-the-case-against-the-legal-mutilation-of-birds-in.html


----------



## Cog (Jan 21, 2018)

AlanF said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing wrong taking shots on "park birds" - for them it's the natural habitat. Is it easier? - usually yes, they are more familiar with the people, but they are still wild birds.
> ...


Interesting. But I didn't see it in the birds I was shooting. They could fly all right.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2018)

The native and migratory birds should be wild, but the non-native in the "collections" are pinioned as are some native birds. Here is some discussion http://www.birdforum.net/showthread.php?t=297678 . Goldeneye, Wigeon, and Shelduck are listed as being wing-clipped/pinioned - I see many in the wild as they are common, but the Parks clearly want to have resident populations. I took these in Regents Park four years ago whilst awaiting around. It was as easy as shooting sitting ducks.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2018)

from Australia ...
-r


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2018)

AlanF said:


> The native and migratory birds should be wild, but the non-native in the "collections" are pinioned as are some native birds. Here is some discussion http://www.birdforum.net/showthread.php?t=297678 . Goldeneye, Wigeon, and Shelduck are listed as being wing-clipped/pinioned - I see many in the wild as they are common, but the Parks clearly want to have resident populations. I took these in Regents Park four years ago whilst awaiting around. It was as easy as shooting sitting ducks.



Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2018)

lion rock said:


> from Australia ...
> -r



Nice shot, Lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you, Click.
-r



Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > from Australia ...
> ...


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 21, 2018)

Cog said:


>




Great shot, Cog. Love the symmetry!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2018)

One of the few I got this month in Tenerife. A Berthelot's Pipit taken with the Tamron 100-400mm on the 5DIV, near El Teide.


----------



## ISv (Jan 21, 2018)

AlanF said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing wrong taking shots on "park birds" - for them it's the natural habitat. Is it easier? - usually yes, they are more familiar with the people, but they are still wild birds.
> ...




That is interesting! I know around the pools of some hotels here there are some pinioned birds (ducks usually), but didn't think someone will spend the effort and money to do it for entire park... 

On other hand the parks here are full with introduced but wild birds, they fly and nest freely wherever they want. And one very special example is the White Tern (Gygis alba) - you can see it in numbers in the Honolulu town area but very rarely in the country (South only I think) side of the island. It seems to nest in the town area exclusively.
This bird is the official bird of Honolulu.


----------



## ISv (Jan 21, 2018)

lion rock said:


> from Australia ...
> -r



Nice Crested Pigeon(s) Lion rock!


----------



## ISv (Jan 21, 2018)

AlanF said:


> One of the few I got this month in Tenerife. A Berthelot's Pipit taken with the Tamron 100-400mm on the 5DIV, near El Teide.



V good shot Alan, I like the framing. 
Alan, I may follow your steps and get Tamron 100-400! I need something lighter than my lens and still considering even Tamron 150-600 (yeah, even that one is lighter but not with much). I'm waiting for more customer reviews to appear - for eventual issues.
I will post kind of missed shot taken with my lens handhold after long walk. On tripod I think it would be much better.


----------



## ISv (Jan 21, 2018)

The "missed" shot that I promised (took me time to find the folder).
It is Lonchura punctulata (Scaly breasted Munia or Nutmeg Mannikin).
Plus two more from the same day.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks ISv.
You know birds very well. I'd say as well as Cornell Ornithology! 
Have another one, shot in Australia Kangaroo Island, in a zoo like preservation compound.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2018)

ISv,
Beautiful set, like the Saffron Finch most, brilliant bird.
-r

PS., tickets booked for Maui (7 days) and O'hau (7 days) for May.


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2018)

ISv said:


> The "missed" shot that I promised (took me time to find the folder).
> It is Lonchura punctulata (Scaly breasted Munia or Nutmeg Mannikin).
> Plus two more from the same day.



Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jan 21, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> Beautiful set, like the Saffron Finch most, brilliant bird.
> -r
> 
> PS., tickets booked for Maui (7 days) and O'hau (7 days) for May.



Great!
See this site: http://hbs.bishopmuseum.org/birds/rlp-monograph/
Click on the menu on the left on "Primary Checklist" - you can find the endemics on Maui and eventually locations to see them. On Oahu it is difficult to see endemic birds (few exceptions only). 

BTW - No, not as Cornell Lab . In Cornell Lab they will know the bird on your last posted picture - I don't :-[. 
All I know is "exotic raptor" ;D!


----------



## ISv (Jan 21, 2018)

Click said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > The "missed" shot that I promised (took me time to find the folder).
> ...



Thanks Click!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks.
That is a major read!
-r



ISv said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > ISv,
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice shots everyone.

riley do have to rub it in! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 22, 2018)

Jack,
Thanks.
But, what am I rubbing?
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Nice shots everyone.
> 
> riley do have to rub it in!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 22, 2018)

American Tree Sparrow

6D2 and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm...


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 22, 2018)

The great sunflower seed standoff....


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice shots, Don.


----------



## ISv (Jan 22, 2018)

Great shots Don!
Here are mine from the walk today.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 22, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> Thanks.
> But, what am I rubbing?
> -r
> ...



The amazing holidays you keep taking! For two years I didn't even get more than 4 days in the mountains. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 22, 2018)

Ahhh... Jack,
But you have the 1DxII and the great white lens.
I still shoot with the old mk III, which also went to CPS for service. Nearly 300 bucks and they say its a loose or displaced sensor. I dropped it, twice :'(.
So, I'll refrain from mentioning the trip. For a while :.
You enjoy the Canadian Rockies and the grizzlies. Post your pix!
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Jack,
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 22, 2018)

Riley, seems I can't win this argument but that was payment for essentially functioning as a slave for two years. OK maybe it was a fairly generous payment - you win.

Until I put some serious effort into shooting, my shots are typically back lit which naturally diminishes the sharpness but never the less I feel this still has some artistic appeal. I have pushed the sharpening too. From this frosty AM.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 22, 2018)

Hope that you've finished the "slave term" and be able to live your life to the fullest.
Now, Jack, go out and shoot! Post some of the wonder too.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, seems I can't win this argument but that was payment for essentially functioning as a slave for two years. OK maybe it was a fairly generous payment - you win.
> 
> Until I put some serious effort into shooting, my shots are typically back lit which naturally diminishes the sharpness but never the less I feel this still has some artistic appeal. I have pushed the sharpening too. From this frosty AM.
> 
> Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 22, 2018)

"...but never the less I feel this still has some artistic appeal...." - Jack, it has!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 22, 2018)

ISv said:


> "...but never the less I feel this still has some artistic appeal...." - Jack, it has!



Thanks. I had hoped for more shots but this is all I got and after a while the frost melted away!  Another lazy shot from my window, which is the problem and my fault. The days are getting longer and the sun is getting higher and no longer setting at 4 PM so there is hope.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 22, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, seems I can't win this argument but that was payment for essentially functioning as a slave for two years. OK maybe it was a fairly generous payment - you win.
> 
> Until I put some serious effort into shooting, my shots are typically back lit which naturally diminishes the sharpness but never the less I feel this still has some artistic appeal. I have pushed the sharpening too. From this frosty AM.
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack,

Your back lit scene actually creates a very nice, dreamy picture. It doesn't matter that there is no perfect sharpness on the eyes - it _has_ artistic appeal!

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2018)

Beautiful series, ISv. 8)


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2018)

Jack and Cog,


Nice shots, guys.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 22, 2018)

Great shots Don, Jack, Cog ISv. They show the extremes of climate!


----------



## Cog (Jan 22, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Great shots Don, Jack, Cog ISv. They show the extremes of climate!


They are extremes, indeed!


----------



## sebasan (Jan 22, 2018)

A Fork-tailed Flycatcher (Tyrannus savana) perching in a branch in the sunset of the "Rio Negro".


----------



## ISv (Jan 22, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Ahhh... Jack,
> But you have the 1DxII and the great white lens.
> I still shoot with the old mk III, which also went to CPS for service. Nearly 300 bucks and they say its a loose or displaced sensor. I dropped it, twice :'(.
> So, I'll refrain from mentioning the trip. For a while :.
> ...




Lion rock. I just sent you a personal message - to see how that system works and to give you my e-mail address in case you want more info about Maui and Oahu.
Cheers!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 22, 2018)

Got it and replied.
Thanks ISv.
-r



ISv said:


> Lion rock. I just sent you a personal message - to see how that system works and to give you my e-mail address in case you want more info about Maui and Oahu.
> Cheers!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 22, 2018)

More backlit from today. Maybe I should do like Artie and sell all my Canon gear since "Nikon AF is light years ahead". My Canon won't snap onto these guys at the speed they travel.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. Funny how the dreariness of winter is lifted by even just one shot.  I'm addicted as probably most of us here on CR are.

Great shots from recent posts everyone.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 22, 2018)

You done well!
-r

PS., If you should sell your Canons, keep me in mind, though I'm cheap! Cheap! CHEAP!  ;D.




Jack Douglas said:


> More backlit from today. Maybe I should do like Artie and sell all my Canon gear since "Nikon AF is light years ahead". My Canon won't snap onto these guys at the speed they travel.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 23, 2018)

lion rock said:


> You done well!
> -r
> 
> PS., If you should sell your Canons, keep me in mind, though I'm cheap! Cheap! CHEAP!  ;D.
> ...


 Me thinks a guy who travels the world like you would have no problem paying me a premium. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 23, 2018)

I have much greed 8).
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Me thinks a guy who travels the world like you would have no problem paying me a premium.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 24, 2018)

Redpoll war. I think her eye is actually in focus - kind of. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 24, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> More backlit from today. Maybe I should do like Artie and sell all my Canon gear since "Nikon AF is light years ahead". My Canon won't snap onto these guys at the speed they travel.
> 
> Jack



Ha,ha... hmmm... I have Nikon and it's why I don't take pictures of small birds in fly !


----------



## ISv (Jan 24, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Redpoll war. I think her eye is actually in focus - kind of.
> 
> Jack



I have to acknowledge it took me big time to find that eye ;D! 
Keep shooting Jack, at least for me taking pictures works as perfect medicine against any problems (almost)!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 24, 2018)

ISv said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > More backlit from today. Maybe I should do like Artie and sell all my Canon gear since "Nikon AF is light years ahead". My Canon won't snap onto these guys at the speed they travel.
> ...



No camera can AF this, it's just the luck of the draw and persistence.

Finally a backlit that I think works. I suspect this is a younger male, sure cute!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 24, 2018)

ISv said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Redpoll war. I think her eye is actually in focus - kind of.
> ...



When I joined CR I didn't even know the eye had to be in focus! So, I have at least gained that much knowledge. Now I have to learn how to get it in focus. It is therapy for me since I suffer chronic migraines, like 30 days a month.  But the birds make me  and CR gear threads make me ;D ;D ;D What dodo birds.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 24, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



It works Jack! And works very well.
(Riley, he is not going to sale his gear after this shot !)


----------



## ISv (Jan 24, 2018)

Jack, I didn't find anything really backlit in between my pictures (or at least I don't remember where I have to search). These two are the worst case scenario that I succeed to find... 
Your redpoll is really great!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 24, 2018)

Outstanding!!!
The action is a story of its own. Such shots are priceless.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Redpoll war. I think her eye is actually in focus - kind of.
> 
> Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice shots, ISv.
-r



ISv said:


> Jack, I didn't find anything really backlit in between my pictures (or at least I don't remember where I have to search). These two are the worst case scenario that I succeed to find...
> Your redpoll is really great!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks guys. Before Christmas I bought the MIOPS trigger but have yet to use it. If I can just get the laser setup functioning I'll have a better chance of getting focus ... manually, pre-focused that is. Anyone have experience with this?

Jack


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jan 24, 2018)

So much stuff to enjoy here. 
I have a number of different birds in my garden these mild winter-days in Denmark. 
So let me add a selection of these. 
All shots made from a comfortable position inside my house through window-glass using Canon 6D, Tamron 150-600 @600mm. 
Some of the pictures (the later ones) has a hint of flash added (off camera).

The first - a 'Halemejse' in Danish = Aegithalos caudatus is my favourite. 
Partly because of its orange colored eyelids.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jan 24, 2018)

... and a few more


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 24, 2018)

PKinDenmark, thanks for posting some interesting and beautiful birds from your area. Nothing wrong with being comfortable when shooting. It'd be nice if we had more areas represented - maybe English is a barrier?

Not sure if you'd be interested in what I've done. My window is casement and I put a plexiglass sheet insert in front of the outward swinging window. Cut a 7" hole and lined it with rubber tubing that was slit. Sprayed the plexi with paint except for a small viewing area above. I rest my telephoto on the rubber and fire away at feeding birds. I can still end up freezing my fingers though.  My wife "tolerates" my activities. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2018)

Very nice series, PKinDenmark.


----------



## ISv (Jan 26, 2018)

Very good shots PKinDenmark!
By some reasons I love the very first one, probably because I have never seen it alive.


----------



## bjd (Jan 26, 2018)

Redstart by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Redstart

Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2018)

Very nice. Well done, Brian.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 27, 2018)

I have been stalking Hawfinches for the past month or so to get a sharp shot of one in a tree. At last, I got a bird in a hornbeam tree that was not too obscured. She was chomping away at the seeds (5DSR 800mm).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice Alan. That's quite the beak. Is that seed their favorite?

Jack


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you
- CLick
- Jack, and thank you for suggestions to improve shooting through window
- ISV, yes the first ('halemejse') is really cute

Regarding the hawfinch: For sure it likes sunflower-seeds (see picture in my post above). 
Well done to get these good shots in the tree, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 27, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice Alan. That's quite the beak. Is that seed their favorite?
> 
> Jack



In the UK, they eat cherry, beech and hornbeam. That beak is powerful enough to break open cherry stones.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 28, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Alan. That's quite the beak. Is that seed their favorite?
> ...



Hey Alan, I was just musing to myself that after you're hunting for a month someone will post a dozen perfect shots from their backdoor. Happens to me all the time, i.e. the Black-Crowned Night Heron - here I can scarcely get near one and well, remember Harry. 

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 28, 2018)

wild Mallard ducks.....


----------



## lion rock (Jan 28, 2018)

What's this conference about?
-r



Don Haines said:


> wild Mallard ducks.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 28, 2018)

lion rock said:


> What's this conference about?
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



They're discussing what they are going to do with this pesty human named Don.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 28, 2018)

lion rock said:


> What's this conference about?
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



I was starting to think that they were considering becoming carnivores.... and going after a few humans....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 28, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > What's this conference about?
> ...



Ah yes, I think there is an old movie along these lines!  you'd better lock your doors.

Jack


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > What's this conference about?
> ...


They are staying down so as to be photographed even by people using Canon cameras ;D ;D ;D


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 28, 2018)

Dovekie makes a rare visit to a local harbor. It is fun to watch them motor about.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 28, 2018)

Jeff, what sweet looking unusual birds. V nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Jeff, what sweet looking unusual birds. V nice.
> 
> Jack



+1 Nice pictures, Jeff.


----------



## ISv (Jan 29, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Jeff, what sweet looking unusual birds. V nice.
> 
> Jack



+1!


----------



## ISv (Jan 29, 2018)

Few from the weekend. My primary goal where the Sulfur-crested cockatoos but I fail again: I was not able to get closer than 23.71 meters (~77.8 feet), ISO 1000, 1/320" on not well balanced tripod (steep muddy slope)...
The rest of the birds are not important...
The night heron is from the last summer.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 29, 2018)

1DX_3190 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice shots, Ryan and ISv.

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Jan 29, 2018)

Waders


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2018)

martinslade said:


> Waders




Very nice series


----------



## martinslade (Jan 29, 2018)

Click said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Waders
> ...



thanks click


----------



## Eldar (Jan 29, 2018)

Just came back from Lake Kerkini in northern Greece, photographing the world´s coolest bird, the Dalmatian Pelican. A big and beautiful bird, with an attitude.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 29, 2018)

Wow, love that hair stylist.
And the eyes, how radical, man!
-r



Eldar said:


> Just came back from Lake Kerkini in northern Greece, photographing the world´s coolest bird, the Dalmatian Pelican. A big and beautiful bird, with an attitude.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 29, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Wow, love that hair stylist.
> And the eyes, how radical, man!
> -r
> 
> ...


This individual is a special one. He´s got one yellow and one white eye. According to the local guide, this is the only pelican on the lake with that. He is called Golden Eye and he has as much attitude as you can see in that look  ;D


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Wow, love that hair stylist.
> And the eyes, how radical, man!
> -r



+1 

Well done, Eldar.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 29, 2018)

Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, love that hair stylist.
> ...



Love the eyes and wavy "hair".

Jack


----------



## scyrene (Jan 29, 2018)

It's been a very long time since I took my big lens out hunting for birds, but I'm finally getting back into it. Despite only perching in the shade, this kingfisher showed well, and the mistle thrush was similarly confiding. Nice to get back into it 

(Both crops of 700mm on the 5D3).

(Don't the inline previews on here ruin all the fine details?).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2018)

scyrene, V nice and good to see some shots from you again.

Jack


----------



## sedwards (Jan 30, 2018)

Eastern Medowlark from last November, Joe Overstreet road Florida


_DIV5288 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2018)

V nice Stuart, just like I remember them in Saskatchewan. Now if we could just have the sound.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 30, 2018)

@Eldar, scyrene and Stuart,
some excellent bird pictures; v. well done
... if only I could find the time to go out - results would likely not be as good as yours, but so much fun being out there ...
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 30, 2018)

martinslade said:


> Waders



Nice pictures of these waders; and good light ... beautiful reflections!
(last time I was out at the sea it was raining half the time and heavily clouded all the time ) 

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2018)

sedwards said:


> Eastern Medowlark from last November, Joe Overstreet road Florida



Beautiful shot, Stuart.


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 30, 2018)

Black-headed Gull in Winter plumage, from Limerick, Ireland.






on Flickr


Dunlin in non-breeding plumage.





on Flickr


A perched Great Egret. Gonna need a bigger bird house! :





on Flickr


Male and female Red-winged Blackbirds, who were squaking back and forth at each other.





on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2018)

Very nice series. Well done, Daniel.


----------



## bjd (Jan 30, 2018)

Kestrel by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 30, 2018)

DJL329 said:


> Black-headed Gull in Winter plumage, from Limerick, Ireland.
> 
> 
> Dunlin in non-b
> ...



A lovely set!


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 30, 2018)

bjd said:


> Kestrel by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
> 
> Cheers Brian



That one as well.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series. Well done, Daniel.



+1

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2018)

Beautiful picture, Brian.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 30, 2018)

If you have been to Kauai, you likely saw many, many wild chickens. Apparently settlers from some parts of the Pacific brought chickens with them to raise. During hurricanes, the housing was destroyed, and the chickens flew the coop, so to speak. I thought this was a particularly handsome rooster:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes, nice, stevelee. Everything was once wild ... the chicken is a bird and deserves to be represented on CR!  

Jack


----------



## Talys (Jan 31, 2018)

Steve, what a beautiful rooster  Love his colors.


----------



## Ryananthony (Jan 31, 2018)

A couple shots from today.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 31, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Yes, nice, stevelee. Everything was once wild ... the chicken is a bird and deserves to be represented on CR!
> 
> Jack



I doubt they will get much space on the bird-in-flight thread, though.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 31, 2018)

Talys said:


> Steve, what a beautiful rooster  Love his colors.



Yes. If anything he was even more stunning in person. I just looked back at my Camera RAW settings for the picture, and I didn't do anything to enhance the color. Color balance settings were left on "As Shot." I added a wee bit of vibrance, but that didn't affect the saturated colors on the bird. If anything, I could have cranked up the saturation a bit to make it look like it did in person, but I didn't. All of the color adjustment sliders were left on 0.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2018)

Well Steve, that rooster is not too happy with how you represented him then! 

Nice shots, talys.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2018)

A sparrow from Haida Gwaii (N W BC) I couldn't ID with my sparrow book. Anyone?

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> A couple shots from today.



Very nice series. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> A sparrow from Haida Gwaii (N W BC) I couldn't ID with my sparrow book. Anyone?
> 
> Jack



Nice picture, Jack. 

STBY for the ID.


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 31, 2018)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > A sparrow from Haida Gwaii (N W BC) I couldn't ID with my sparrow book. Anyone?
> ...



Looks like a Song Sparrow.


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2018)

DJL329 said:


> Looks like a Song Sparrow.



I totally agree


----------



## scyrene (Jan 31, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> scyrene, V nice and good to see some shots from you again.
> 
> Jack



Thanks 



sedwards said:


> Eastern Medowlark from last November, Joe Overstreet road Florida
> 
> 
> _DIV5288 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr



Fabulous!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks, now I see where you're coming from, having just clarified that there are groups to the north west that are darker and don't display the typical marks of the ones I see here. Reading more about this was illuminating. 

Jack


----------



## Monte (Feb 1, 2018)

A few from my yard.


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2018)

Very nice series, Monte.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 1, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Monte.



V nice. Isn't it nice when we don't always have to travel to see these guys!

Jack


----------



## scyrene (Feb 2, 2018)

A couple more with the kingfisher. I've never had close contact with this species, so although it's a cliché, it was a very rewarding experience.

5DS, 700mm.


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2018)

Nice pictures, scyrene.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 2, 2018)

Monte said:


> A few from my yard.



How do they respond to the flash? Unperturbed, or do they fly away?


----------



## Monte (Feb 2, 2018)

scyrene said:


> Monte said:
> 
> 
> > A few from my yard.
> ...



They don’t seem to mind. They never really fly away, sometimes they will do a little flap but that’s about it.
They are pretty tame and used to us being 15-20’ away. I have the feeders at 15’ and 40’ from my front window so they see us all day. They will feed on the ground with our chocolate lab laying 4’ away. I’ve had some land on my lens while I’m standing with it and one time a chickadee landed inside the hood.
Most of thee were taken with a 7Dkmmii, 2x extender, 400 f2.8IS mki and a better beamer from 15-20’ away.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 2, 2018)

scyrene said:


> A couple more with the kingfisher. I've never had close contact with this species, so although it's a cliché, it was a very rewarding experience.
> 
> 5DS, 700mm.



Nice pictures of this beautiful, colourful and very fast / agile bird scyrene!

I had the opportunity to use a hide near a kingfisher nesting place two years back; posted some pictures last year of a similarly rewarding experience 
Next challenge would be to capture one in flight or diving... Believe me - I tried and failed that first time 

Wiebe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > A couple more with the kingfisher. I've never had close contact with this species, so although it's a cliché, it was a very rewarding experience.
> ...



My very few sightings of the Belted left me in awe as to how anyone could get flight pictures and I still have that feeling. However, like anything in life, humans are humans and if something is being done there must be a way. Not to suggest it's easy by any means, so I'm all ears. I know with my chickadee flight shots of which a few were really good it had more to do with luck than my skill but it did involve scheming and lots of persistence with a plan that had merit.

After a few days of utter failure I had things tuned so that finally, in about 4 hours, I managed a couple half decent. Nothing new but here's one I don't think I posted before?? Of course one needs many birds for many opportunities and in this case a blind.

BTW, it should be pretty obvious that there was no tracking involved.  I now have a Miops but not then, so there was no laser involved.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2018)

Great one Jack.
-r


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 2, 2018)

Cool shot, Jack. 
Don't knock 'luck' - in my experience (or this is what I tell myself) having more than one occasion of 'luck' means your technique is starting to 'bed in' and after that it is persistence.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2018)

Riley, sorry to embarrass you publicly, but it's luck ... the shot that is. Just kidding, I know what you're saying and I'll take a smidgen of credit.  Stubbornness can sometimes be a virtue but in that case we call it persistence. ;D

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Feb 2, 2018)

I knew it, I knew its your persistence.
It's not my virtue. I have no patience.
keep at it Jack!
-r


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2018)

Nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 3, 2018)

Here is a pic heavy post. The weather wasn't the best today, but the birds were out.



1DX_6364 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


1DX_6331 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


1DX_5981 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


1DX_5859 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


1DX_5892 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Feb 3, 2018)

Ouch, Ryananthony, you make me so envious!
Those are beauties.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Ouch, Ryananthony, you make me so envious!
> Those are beauties.
> -r



Me too.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (Feb 3, 2018)

This thread is incredible 

Here´s another one of the Dalmatian Pelicans, from my trip to Lake Kerkini in northern Greece. 

1DXII, 16-35mm f2.8L III @16mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2018)

Ooh, I like that, Eldar. 

Here's an oldie from me when I was shooting from my observatory in 2015. I've discovered a good number of these I'd never even processed.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ooh, I like that, Eldar.
> 
> Here's an oldie from me when I was shooting from my observatory in 2015. I've discovered a good number of these I'd never even processed.
> 
> Jack


Jack, you were pretty good when you were young.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2018)

I haven't logged in for a few days and missed these wonderful shots. Well done everyone, great stuff.


----------



## HB (Feb 3, 2018)

I spent 3hrs yesterday waiting for a kingfisher to come in for image taking, plenty of flyby views but never close enough, the supporting cast provided entertainment to pass the time without being bored.


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2018)

Eldar said:


> This thread is incredible
> 
> Here´s another one of the Dalmatian Pelicans, from my trip to Lake Kerkini in northern Greece.
> 
> 1DXII, 16-35mm f2.8L III @16mm



I really like this shot.  Well done, Eldar.


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2018)

HB said:


> I spent 3hrs yesterday waiting for a kingfisher to come in for image taking, plenty of flyby views but never close enough, the supporting cast provided entertainment to pass the time without being bored.



Very nice pictures, HB.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 3, 2018)

Even if I had a decent long lens, I don't have the patience to take pictures like these. I see so many nice shots on this thread that it tempts me to buy a nice long lens. And then I remember that they don't sell the patience as an accessory.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2018)

There is a reason this thread survives and grows - great shots continuously submitted from everyone.

Steve, you have to be educated! Once a long lens is purchased, assuming you love/appreciate nature the patience grows by leaps and bounds.  Many things are too challenging if you don't have the appropriate tools. From what others have said it seems that the relatively inexpensive 400 5.6 might be worth considering (used?).

Of course you may not parallel my nature but I had the Nikon 70-300 cheapo and that was fun and got me enthused but getting the 300 2.8 II and 1.4X, 2X, 6D really propelled me. As a a first expensive lens purchase I was apologizing to myself and everyone else for spending so much on such non-essential stuff, but not any more. Scrimped all my life so now is the time for fun. Starting out, I didn't even know the eye "had" to be in focus! ;D ;D

So, no guarantees but I suspect you'd find this to be true.

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 3, 2018)

Gorgeous colours on those images HB.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 3, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> There is a reason this thread survives and grows - great shots continuously submitted from everyone.
> 
> Steve, you have to be educated! Once a long lens is purchased, assuming you love/appreciate nature the patience grows by leaps and bounds.  Many things are too challenging if you don't have the appropriate tools. From what others have said it seems that the relatively inexpensive 400 5.6 might be worth considering (used?).



Thanks for the encouragement. Maybe it is more laziness than lack of patience. There are 5 or so acres of woods right behind my house, and my next door neighbor has bird feeders close to my house. I see lots of birds without going anywhere, so I'm not very motivated to go out birding. I do post to this thread on occasion, but nothing so spectacular as what else I see here. The rooster I shot in Hawaii was no challenge to my G7X II, but it was a pretty bird. The cardinals on the snowy tree were shot with my 24-105mm lens because that is what was on the camera, and I didn't want to risk their flying away while I changed lenses. And I shot through a window, since I figured they would fly when I opened the door, and I didn't want to stand out in the cold until they got hungry enough to come back.

I think I did post a link to the time-lapse video I shot with what passes for my telephoto lens of cardinals at the bird feeder. It starts to be interesting about 1:30 in. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ-qQbVpEqA&feature=youtu.be I was mostly just using that to help me learn how to use the camera.

I do need to replace the old 75-300mm zoom some time, whatever I decide to do about photographing birds, although the lens did pretty well with my eclipse pictures on the T3i (before I got the 6D2). So I'll more likely get something of more general use than a longer prime.

So I'm inspired by the pictures I see here, just not inspired enough to emulate them. I might still post an occasion lazy man's bird portraits, however. So in that vein, here's a bad shot of a wet raptor I saw on the rail on my deck one day. I think I took this with my phone and didn't dare get even close to the window. I wanted a friend to tell me whether he knew what sort of hawk it might be:


----------



## Eldar (Feb 3, 2018)

A cormorant drying his wings between fishing trips.


----------



## HB (Feb 3, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words re. my images. 
Steve, Patience is the Best tool a nature watcher/photographer can have, mine was honed monitoring raptor breeding performance here in Scotland, hours spent for just a few minutes of action most days. focus on your subject but enjoy the environment your in as well, sure top of the range equipment provides a better chance of success but nothing beats fieldcraft enabling you to get closer to your subject and less cropping for that neat portrait.
Harry.


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2018)

Eldar said:


> A cormorant drying his wings between fishing trips.



Nice.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 3, 2018)

Click said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > A cormorant drying his wings between fishing trips.
> ...



So two wet birds in a row. I figure the hawk was on my deck because the trees were still dripping from the downpour.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2018)

Steve, if I were in your surroundings they'd have trouble keeping me inside. 

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 4, 2018)

Eldar, Very nice photo of a neat looking bird.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 4, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Steve, if I were in your surroundings they'd have trouble keeping me inside.
> 
> Jack



I was thinking the same. 

In the last two days, I have got more images of Northern Harriers then all of my previous images put together.



1DX_6699 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


1DX_6572 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2018)

V nice, Ryan. Seems like you've got better surroundings than me so I'm jealous but wait till I visit Bella Coola. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Feb 4, 2018)

A lot of great shots when I was out of the site! Really tasty!
Hey, Jack - nice shots of "small birds in fly" - I take the message! 
Here are mine from today (didn't find the bird I was looking for, took these just randomly, all of these are common birds around).


----------



## Eldar (Feb 4, 2018)

ISv said:


> A lot of great shots when I was out of the site! Really tasty!
> Hey, Jack - nice shots of "small birds in fly" - I take the message!
> Here are mine from today (didn't find the bird I was looking for, took these just randomly, all of these are common birds around).


Really nice ones ISv. Most of us would have loved to have these as "common" birds around


----------



## Eldar (Feb 4, 2018)

Another one of the Dalmatian Pelican. A fascinating bird, with a lot of attitude and looks to kill.


----------



## ISv (Feb 4, 2018)

Eldar said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of great shots when I was out of the site! Really tasty!
> ...



Thanks Eldar! But don't be jealous - I wish to have around the number of species you have at your place (and I bet 99% of them are not ever seen in the nature here - huh... if not more!). 
On other hand - your pelican is something I have seen in Europe, impressive bird!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2018)

ISv said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > ISv said:
> ...



Nice shots, you guys. For sure the grass is greener outside my fence but I try to remind myself it's also about being creative with what I have here to shoot. Here's some inspiration (not just birds).

http://www.wildencounters.net/favourites/

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Feb 4, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Another one of the Dalmatian Pelican. A fascinating bird, with a lot of attitude and looks to kill.


Great photo Eldar.


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Another one of the Dalmatian Pelican. A fascinating bird, with a lot of attitude and looks to kill.
> ...



+1

Well done, Eldar.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 4, 2018)

Wow Eldar, now that's a portrait.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 5, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch, Ryananthony, you make me so envious!
> ...



+1

(which feels like not sufficiently doing it justice )
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 5, 2018)

HB said:


> I spent 3hrs yesterday waiting for a kingfisher to come in for image taking, plenty of flyby views but never close enough, the supporting cast provided entertainment to pass the time without being bored.



Sorry about you missing your kingfisher, but you captured the entertainment very nicely indeed 
Especially like the long tailed twits - sooo cute 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 5, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> ...
> 
> My very few sightings of the Belted left me in awe as to how anyone could get flight pictures and I still have that feeling. However, like anything in life, humans are humans and if something is being done there must be a way. Not to suggest it's easy by any means, so I'm all ears. I know with my chickadee flight shots of which a few were really good it had more to do with luck than my skill but it did involve scheming and lots of persistence with a plan that had merit.
> 
> ...



Nice approach to landing Jack! You can almost see it going to reverse thrust 
Goes to show that practice makes perfect - with the perseverance needed to practice enough...

Wiebe.


----------



## CTJohn (Feb 5, 2018)

Found a new one. I think it's a juvenile Yellow Crowned Night Heron, but would appreciate any more knowledgeable guidance.


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice picture.



CTJohn said:


> Found a new one. I think it's a juvenile Yellow Crowned Night Heron, but would appreciate any more knowledgeable guidance.



Yes, it is.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 5, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Another one of the Dalmatian Pelican. A fascinating bird, with a lot of attitude and looks to kill.



Awesomely dramatic!


----------



## tron (Feb 5, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Another one of the Dalmatian Pelican. A fascinating bird, with a lot of attitude and looks to kill.


Eldar, 

Very nice as the previous ones.
It looks as a professionally made studio portrait


----------



## Eldar (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks guys, much appreciated.

I have about 5.000 images of these pelicans, so I can bore you to death with them 

"Hey dude, got a fish to spare?"


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2018)

;D ;D ;D

I really like this shot, Eldar.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 5, 2018)

Eldar, that is terrifying.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 5, 2018)

This is an image from yesterday my wife took with her newly acquired d500 and 200-500/5.6



_NIK4891 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## ISv (Feb 5, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated.
> 
> I have about 5.000 images of these pelicans, so I can bore you to death with them
> 
> "Hey dude, got a fish to spare?"



Me thinks he says: "Hey dude, got a camera to spare?" 
Very nice shots Eldar!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2018)

Ryananthony, so when are you planning on taking it over?  V nice.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2018)

Eldar, perhaps that shot exaggerates the pouch but wow ...

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Feb 6, 2018)

Eldar said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated.
> 
> I have about 5.000 images of these pelicans, so I can bore you to death with them
> 
> "Hey dude, got a fish to spare?"


Another great shot!


----------



## sedwards (Feb 6, 2018)

Love those pelican shots Eldar !
I found another co-operative snowy last weekend 


_D4_4794 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 6, 2018)

sedwards said:


> Love those pelican shots Eldar !
> I found another co-operative snowy last weekend
> ...



Stuart, looking at your flickr page - I'm officially jealous  Getting the opportunity to watch and take photo's of these beautiful animals - and achieve high quality pictures as well...
Excellent work!

Wiebe.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 6, 2018)

sedwards said:


> Love those pelican shots Eldar !
> I found another co-operative snowy last weekend


Wow Beautiful snowy owl shot!


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2018)

sedwards said:


> Love those pelican shots Eldar !
> I found another co-operative snowy last weekend



Beautiful. Nicely done, Stuart.


----------



## Claudelec (Feb 7, 2018)

Pinson des arbres, mais peut-être pinson des neiges....(Fringilla coelebs) this morning in my garden (perhaps did you hear from exceptionnal snow quantities in Paris area)
EOS 70d 100-400 IS MKII at 400mm 1/500 f/5.6 ISO 1600, slightly cropped to limit file size.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2018)

Claudelec, that's sweet! Snow! At least kids love it.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 10, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> This is an image from yesterday my wife took with her newly acquired d500 and 200-500/5.6
> 
> 
> 
> _NIK4891 by Ryan Kelly, on Flickr



I'm interested in seeing images from the D500 to gauge how good it is. The downloaded image is very noisy for iso500.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 10, 2018)

Fieldfare from this morning, using the old Sigma 150-600mm C for the first time for ages. 5DSR, iso1250, 1/500s, f/6.3, centre crop. Light was so bad and so cold that I gave up the walk early.


----------



## ISv (Feb 11, 2018)

After pile of excellent photos now it looks sleepy here...
My contribution from today - Hawaiian Coot and Red-whiskered Bulbul.
On the first picture - "Normally" looking Hawaiian Coot, next two are kind of rare morph (not just because of the red "shield" but also due to the white feathers here and there).


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice series, ISv. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 11, 2018)

ISv said:


> After pile of excellent photos now it looks sleepy here...
> My contribution from today - Hawaiian Coot and Red-whiskered Bulbul.
> On the first picture - "Normally" looking Hawaiian Coot, next two are kind of rare morph (not just because of the red "shield" but also due to the white feathers here and there).


Coots don't usually turn me on but it's nice seeing the variants. On the other hand, I am absolute sucker for bulbuls - we don't get them in the UK and I love to see them.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 11, 2018)

An interesting morning. A gadwall came into range of 800mm on the 5DIV. Let's call him Harvey, for a few minutes later he nearly drowned a female with his attentions. 
A nuthatch was in posing mode. I was particularly happy to get a shot of a siskind as I don't see them often and they are usually high up in foliage. This is where the Canon's centre spot focus is so good for isolating a small bird buried in foliage.


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2018)

Very nice series, Alan. I especially like the Nuthatch.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 11, 2018)

V nice shots guys. I think we should all show more love for the dear old coot.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Feb 11, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, ISv. I especially like the last picture.



Thanks Click! Unfortunately it was so muddy and difficult to stabilize the tripod. Windy too. Otherwise I also like the last one better - because of the surroundings (if you know *good* method to remove that ugly big leaf on the left site I'll send you a beer !).


----------



## ISv (Feb 11, 2018)

AlanF said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > After pile of excellent photos now it looks sleepy here...
> ...



First - very nice pictures (and I'm with Click in my preference)!
For me the Coots are more interesting because they are endemic to the islands (and as Jack mention - they are very old species), bulbuls are introduction. We have two species of bulbuls and they are everywhere (pest actually). But if you like them - enjoy!
It doesn't mean I hate them, I just have full mouth of them already !


----------



## jprusa (Feb 11, 2018)

ISv said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > ISv said:
> ...


----------



## HB (Feb 11, 2018)

Lovely sunny day here in Fife, Scotland, took a while to locate a local rarity but worth the search, Great white egret plus a nearby Buzzard.


----------



## clbayley (Feb 11, 2018)

Snowy Egret eating shrimp at low tide. Loreto, Mexico.


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2018)

Very nice pictures, ISv. 8)


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2018)

HB said:


> Lovely sunny day here in Fife, Scotland, took a while to locate a local rarity but worth the search, Great white egret plus a nearby Buzzard.



Very nice shots, HB.


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Snowy Egret eating shrimp at low tide. Loreto, Mexico.



Very nice. Well done, clbayley .


----------



## ISv (Feb 12, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, ISv. 8)



Thanks! I just wish they are still "very nice" once you remove your sunglasses ;D :!


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2018)

Ha Ha Ha ;D Yes, they are.


----------



## ISv (Feb 12, 2018)

Well, and few from today...

And now, I may sound harsh to some guys but my problem is the last pic: I have seen many comments claiming "why the DR matters that much, those are guys that don't know how to take the right exposure". My opinion - there is no brand that can offer a sensor with really high DR (well, on other hand the bird was looking completely black to my eyes)! The differences between the brands are not significant enough to make a difference in situation like this (huh, I would like the experts that are saying "DR doesn't matter" taking pictures next to me - and really better once!!!
I love the composition, I love everything in this picture... but not the picture quality (+2EV when taken, harsh PP in DxO PL after that, but no local adjustments - simply because they are not going to make any real difference!).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 12, 2018)

Wow, lots of nice shots from everyone. I'm jealous.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 12, 2018)

ISv said:


> And now, I may sound harsh to some guys but my problem is the last pic: I have seen many comments claiming "why the DR matters that much, those are guys that don't know how to take the right exposure". My opinion - there is no brand that can offer a sensor with really high DR (well, on other hand the bird was looking completely black to my eyes)! The differences between the brands are not significant enough to make a difference in situation like this (huh, I would like the experts that are saying "DR doesn't matter" taking pictures next to me - and really better once!!!
> I love the composition, I love everything in this picture... but not the picture quality (+2EV when taken, harsh PP in DxO PL after that, but no local adjustments - simply because they are not going to make any real difference!).



I'd like to see the image without the _"harsh PP in DxO PL"_, as you have posted it it is not evidence of a DR issue as neither the blacks nor whites are clipped.

In a situation like that I'd expose for the bird/subject, which at +2 it sounds like you did, and let the background be damned.


----------



## ISv (Feb 12, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > And now, I may sound harsh to some guys but my problem is the last pic: I have seen many comments claiming "why the DR matters that much, those are guys that don't know how to take the right exposure". My opinion - there is no brand that can offer a sensor with really high DR (well, on other hand the bird was looking completely black to my eyes)! The differences between the brands are not significant enough to make a difference in situation like this (huh, I would like the experts that are saying "DR doesn't matter" taking pictures next to me - and really better once!!!
> ...



OK, I will send the NEF file to you (personal message, otherwise I don't know how to make it with the file size restrictions) . Now Windows 8.1 (and I assume Windows 10) are able to open the RAW (NEF) files from my camera. And I made a mistake - in this particular image the correction was +1EV. I will send also an image made with +2.


----------



## ISv (Feb 12, 2018)

Huh? I just found that in "private messaging" I can't send an attachment (still learning the site).
Here you have the original JEPG file (the NEF is to much big) after downgrading in PS.
The second one is with +2EV correction.


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2018)

ISv said:


> Well, and few from today...
> 
> And now, I may sound harsh to some guys but my problem is the last pic: I have seen many comments claiming "why the DR matters that much, those are guys that don't know how to take the right exposure". My opinion - there is no brand that can offer a sensor with really high DR (well, on other hand the bird was looking completely black to my eyes)! The differences between the brands are not significant enough to make a difference in situation like this (huh, I would like the experts that are saying "DR doesn't matter" taking pictures next to me - and really better once!!!
> I love the composition, I love everything in this picture... but not the picture quality (+2EV when taken, harsh PP in DxO PL after that, but no local adjustments - simply because they are not going to make any real difference!).




Another very nice series. I especially like the Chestnut Mannikin. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 12, 2018)

I wonder if that private messaging attachment issue could be modified? It seems very restrictive.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Feb 12, 2018)

Click said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Well, and few from today...
> ...


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2018)

ISv said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Another very nice series. I especially like the Chestnut Mannikin. Well done.
> ...




Joking? Not at all.

I really prefer this picture.


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2018)

But now, I prefer this one.


----------



## clbayley (Feb 13, 2018)

American Oysercatcher catching a... crab!


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2018)

Very nice shot, clbayley.


----------



## clbayley (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks as always, Click.

And here is a rim lit Brown Pelican at sunset...Loreto, Mexico.

CB


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 13, 2018)

clbayley, very nice, especially the last lighting.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Feb 14, 2018)

Great Egret, striking a pose...


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 14, 2018)

ISv said:


> Huh? I just found that in "private messaging" I can't send an attachment (still learning the site).
> Here you have the original JEPG file (the NEF is to much big) after downgrading in PS.
> The second one is with +2EV correction.



You don't have a "DR problem" your subject is grossly underexposed, you really need to shoot manual or use EC with focus point linked spot metering. Also what little light is falling on your subject has absolutely zero contrast so the tonal range within the subjects dark brown to black plumage is minimal.

But please PM me a link to a dropbox of the NEF, I'd love to play with it.


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2018)

clbayley said:


> And here is a rim lit Brown Pelican at sunset...Loreto, Mexico.
> 
> CB





clbayley said:


> Great Egret, striking a pose...




Beautiful pictures. I especially like the Brown Pelican. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## ISv (Feb 14, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? I just found that in "private messaging" I can't send an attachment (still learning the site).
> ...



Sorry for the late answer!
"Would you take advice from a cartoons stuffed toy?" - I would take an advise even from the devil if it works in photography! 
But seriously: it was opportunistic shooting - like roll the wheel to plus, burst, roll again, burst and it's over. It just happen to have +1EV after the first roll and +2 after the second. To switch from center-weighted to spot would be easier/faster (and more effective)- agree with you... lack of skills or most probably fast reaction/thinking (I came to super telelens- from 105 mm macro, where the spot metering was nearly every-time). I don't know what exactly do you mean with the last sentence, but if you send me personal message with e-mail address I have no problem to send you the NEF file (I'm old school boy, but you hardly can expect something else from 60++ old guy).


----------



## ISv (Feb 14, 2018)

And to avoid sending messages without photos - few old ones: the first two where somewhat kind of message that I eventually can do it (from macro to telephoto/birds, took me 4-5 months to that point). The last 3 are from the last summer.
The Common Mynas are the hooligans in the local bird's world. Very smart and funny but rude to the smaller...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh to have access to the birds that ISv does! 

I'm sometimes found grumbling about not having the MPs of the 5D4. Perhaps I should be happy to have pretty good high ISO capability. This shot I could do some selective NR to improve but as is, it shows what ISO 12500 looks like when I don't have to crop too much. 400 X2

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Feb 15, 2018)

Here is a tiny Verdin from Mexico. Very pretty bird.

CB


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2018)

I really like this picture. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## clbayley (Feb 15, 2018)

Here is a female Hooded Oriole. She was on the resort grounds (with her beau) cleaning up any abandoned tacos.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice portrait, beautiful.
-r



clbayley said:


> Here is a female Hooded Oriole. She was on the resort grounds (with her beau) cleaning up any abandoned tacos.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 16, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Nice portrait, beautiful.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 16, 2018)

Oh to be sitting by my little pond like last August.  400 X2 plus heavy crop.

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Here is a female Hooded Oriole. She was on the resort grounds (with her beau) cleaning up any abandoned tacos.



Another very nice shot. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 16, 2018)

Same day in August. They were too fast to pan so it was luck. Don't think I posted this before.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Feb 16, 2018)

Good catch.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Same day in August. They were too fast to pan so it was luck. Don't think I posted this before.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks Riley. I've bolstered the dam to enlarge the pond. I trenched an overflow to avoid flooding the lawn and used the excavated material. So, here's hoping for more pond shots come spring.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Feb 16, 2018)

You're resourceful. Make it bigger and lots of avian friends will visit. Just in time for spring.
We have about 60 degrees (17) here now.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Riley. I've bolstered the dam to enlarge the pond. I trenched an overflow to avoid flooding the lawn and used the excavated material. So, here's hoping for more pond shots come spring.
> 
> Jack


----------



## clbayley (Feb 17, 2018)

Another Mexican resident...Costa's Hummingbird.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2018)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, clbayley. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 17, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture. Nicely done, clbayley. 8)



+1 Lovely. Is that a good birding area or more resort?

The best I could do today is a dab of color on a drab but cute and thoughtful bird.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 17, 2018)

Nice photo. Like the colors.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> +1 Lovely. Is that a good birding area or more resort?
> The best I could do today is a dab of color on a drab but cute and thoughtful bird.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2018)

Nice picture, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks guys. Getting tired of cold and snow! 

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 17, 2018)

getting close to a heron...who doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## clbayley (Feb 17, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful picture. Nicely done, clbayley. 8)
> ...



Great pic!

I was amazed at the diversity of birds around...

We went to the Villas resort just south of Loerto (https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Hotel_Review-g150772-d1987334-Reviews-Villa_del_Palmar_Beach_Resort_Spa_at_The_Islands_of_Loreto-Loreto_Baja_California.html)

The hotel is all alone in a large bay on the Sea of Cortez. On the resort are your typical sparrows, but I also saw the orioles and hummingbirds (2 types). Outside the resort are trails up into very rugged desert mountains. Tons of small songbirds I can't identify and lots of colour. There are also hawks, kestrels, and turkey vultures and osprey circling around. Towards the beach is a scrubby sand dune habitat with more coloured birds (cardinals, scrub jays, flycatchers) and roadrunners. The beach itself had various gulls and terns, herons and egrets, and sandpipers. A boat ride will get you out to islands with cormorants and boobies and pelicans. So, in my opinion, very good for birding!


----------



## stevelee (Feb 17, 2018)

Mountains on islands are great for species diversity. I had never thought about that until I took a bus tour on Maui to the Haleakala Crater last month, going from near sea level to 10,000 ft. The driver/guide talked about how a species of bird might come to the island and descendants would fill various niches at different elevations, meanwhile plants and insects are doing the same thing. He said that if Darwin had visited that mountain, he would have forgotten about Galapagos. Exaggeration or no, that still speaks to great diversity. He also said that with such diversity of species, there is more rapid loss of species. He also mentioned that where birds and insects were essentially without predators that flight was too much of a luxury to hang on to.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 17, 2018)

Excellent series of shots since I last logged in. Here is a pensive Dunnock from this morning (5DSR + 400mm DO II).


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2018)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 17, 2018)

Here are some photos from my recent trip to Sax Zim Bog. It's been a fairly decent year there so far. All images taken with 7D mkii and 500 f4, some with 1.4xiii and some without. It's nice being so close to owls that 500mm is full frame!

Jeremy


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 17, 2018)

clbayley, thanks for that. We're thinking about such a trip maybe next winter. Do you ever wonder about safety relative to packing expensive gear?

It's a treat to have this thread and oooh those owls - I'd sure love the opportunity. The Great Grey is amazing but so are the little guys.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Feb 17, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> clbayley, thanks for that. We're thinking about such a trip maybe next winter. Do you ever wonder about safety relative to packing expensive gear?
> 
> It's a treat to have this thread and oooh those owls - I'd sure love the opportunity. The Great Grey is amazing but so are the little guys.
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack - Not once was I worried about my safety. And around the resort I saw at least 3 other rigs set up for diving (large housings with fisheye and flash) that look way more expensive than my setup. Mostly Canadians at the resort since WestJet flies there daily.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2018)

Beautiful series, Jeremy.


----------



## clbayley (Feb 18, 2018)

Every time I walked into the desert the turkey vultures would follow, like they knew I wasn't coming back...

And the osprey was very shy, I was lucky even to get a look into his eye.


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Every time I walked into the desert the turkey vultures would follow, like they knew I wasn't coming back...
> 
> And the osprey was very shy, I was lucky even to get a look into his eye.



Nice pictures, clbayley. I especially like the Osprey.


----------



## reef58 (Feb 18, 2018)

My first attempt half hearted with the new 500f4. I am pretty impressed considering the amount of effort I put into this. This was a test run. This is heavily cropped, but is pretty sharp. I might try to put the lens to work for real tomorrow.

EDIT: The uploaded jpg doesn't look very sharp at all. Oh well.


----------



## clbayley (Feb 18, 2018)

This was my favourite target in the Mexican desert... if I had more time I would have chased them around all day and tried for a cleaner background. This pic does show off some of the hidden colours of the Roadrunner. 

*BEEP BEEP*


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2018)

clbayley said:


> *BEEP BEEP*



;D


I really like your picture. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 19, 2018)

Click said:


> clbayley said:
> 
> 
> > *BEEP BEEP*
> ...



Me too.

reef58, V nice, the images that display initially for all of us don't look too good. It's a must to click on the photo to view it.

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> reef58, V nice, the images that display initially for all of us don't look too good. It's a must to click on the photo to view it.
> 
> Jack



+1

Nice shot, reef58.


----------



## ISv (Feb 19, 2018)

WOW! A lot of great photos after my last visit!
Here it's a rainy day and few thunderstorms, so I'm posting some older pictures...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 19, 2018)

Another thoughtful Redpoll but this time a male.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 19, 2018)

Jack, I like the view of poll, as with the female. Does the position in the frame allude to his political allegiance?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 19, 2018)

Reedbunting. Skittish, so I had to keep my distance.


----------



## 7DmkI (Feb 19, 2018)

Mallards on thin ice.


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Reedbunting. Skittish, so I had to keep my distance.



Lovely shot, Alan.


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Another thoughtful Redpoll but this time a male.
> 
> Jack



Very nice picture. Well done, Jack.


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2018)

@ ISv and 7DmkI,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## 7DmkI (Feb 19, 2018)

Click said:


> @ ISv and 7DmkI,
> 
> Nice shots, guys.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 19, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Jack, I like the view of poll, as with the female. Does the position in the frame allude to his political allegiance?



Thanks Alan and click.

Actually he's pondering the state of affairs in our progressive world and not feeling too optimistic.

Jack


----------



## Talys (Feb 19, 2018)

I grabbed a photo of this hummingbird in my back yard yesterday 

The bird-in-flight frame is here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19270.msg708472#msg708472

Shot handheld on a Canon 6D2 with 100-400LII (same photo, just a different crop).


----------



## clbayley (Feb 19, 2018)

American Kestrel...lunch time.


----------



## XL+ (Feb 19, 2018)

Just two birds shot at an near lake


----------



## ISv (Feb 19, 2018)

Click said:


> @ ISv and 7DmkI,
> 
> Nice shots, guys.



Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (Feb 19, 2018)

Beautiful shots Talys, clbayley and XL+!!!


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2018)

ISv said:


> Beautiful shots Talys, clbayley and XL+!!!



+1


Well done, guys.


----------



## Cog (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Cog (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 19, 2018)

Nice shots all.

clbayley super.

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2018)

Beautiful series, Cog.


----------



## ISv (Feb 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Cog.



+1! And the Whimbrel in action!!!


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Jeremy.



Thank you Click!


----------



## Talys (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks, guys 

Cog, very lovely set. I especially like the second to last one, taken at eye level.


----------



## ISv (Feb 20, 2018)

Nice weather today, unfortunately I didn't have time for longer trip. These are from favorite spot nearby - there are always some birds collecting seeds there (always same species). Only the Cattle egret was little bit further. The last two taken on the way back.

By some reasons the Cattle egret got the last spot (?).


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 20, 2018)

clbayley said:


> American Kestrel...lunch time.



Not the best time for the mouse..., but a beautiful shot clbayley! 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 20, 2018)

XL+ said:


> Just two birds shot at an near lake



Nice pic's XL+; I like the pose and reflections in the first but overall like the second better (probably as it shows the head view of the bird).

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 20, 2018)

Cog said:


> ...



Nice set of 'beach birds' Cog!

(you certainly had better weather than I had when I shot them passing through in Sept / Oct last year)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 20, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nice weather today, unfortunately I didn't have time for longer trip. These are from favorite spot nearby - there are always some birds collecting seeds there (always same species). Only the Cattle egret was little bit further. The last two taken on the way back.
> 
> By some reasons the Cattle egret got the last spot (?).



They may be your locals ISv, but they are plenty exotic to me...
V. nice captures as usual, super sharp and detailed... (hint of envy present )

Wiebe.


----------



## Cog (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you, guys! These shore birds were shot from a kayak. I'm expanding my horizons.


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nice weather today, unfortunately I didn't have time for longer trip. These are from favorite spot nearby - there are always some birds collecting seeds there (always same species). Only the Cattle egret was little bit further. The last two taken on the way back.




Very nice series. Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Feb 20, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Nice weather today, unfortunately I didn't have time for longer trip. These are from favorite spot nearby - there are always some birds collecting seeds there (always same species). Only the Cattle egret was little bit further. The last two taken on the way back.
> ...



Thanks Wiebe, some days are just better than others !


----------



## ISv (Feb 20, 2018)

Click said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Nice weather today, unfortunately I didn't have time for longer trip. These are from favorite spot nearby - there are always some birds collecting seeds there (always same species). Only the Cattle egret was little bit further. The last two taken on the way back.
> ...



Thanks Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 21, 2018)

More lovely shots posted and more envy. Nice to have new posters too.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Feb 21, 2018)

Really like the Kestrel shot but then I'm partial to active raptors/owls. 

Got to spend a bit more time with the local Short Eared Owls and had one perch nearby in front of a nice green shrubbery when the sun was still providing light for two of us to shoot. The sun set and my friend had just left(about 80' away)when a female harrier dove on the owl causing it to make a short hop of a flight closer to me. I dropped the tripod down a notch for more stability and to be at eye level, slowly shifted around some thorn brush and tumbleweed, and started framing my shots. I was using live view and a remote shutter, trying to time the shots between major movements. Probably comical to even consider but I was enjoying watching the owl's reaction to the white crowned sparrows that were chattering and zipping back and forth next to it. An off leash dog was running through the nearby brush, which really had the owl looking. Fortunately the dog veered off and the owl returned to just wanting to MDK some sparrows. The best part was slowly backing away and having the owl stay perched. Anyways, long story and all that but here's the owl looking closely at the approaching dog(which totally blew any framing with that neck stretch, lol).





1DX MK II 600 II w/1.4X III 1/4S : f/6.3 : ISO 1250


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2018)

Beautiful picture, ERHP. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 21, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, ERHP. Well done.



+1 and the story rates up there too!

Jack


----------



## ISv (Feb 21, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful picture, ERHP. Well done.
> ...




One more here! 
Pictures are pictures but the stories are part of the game (how I made it, how it was...) especially for non pro like me, these stories are actually more important - the good feeling from the good job done is the actual reward anyway!


----------



## Talys (Feb 21, 2018)

ERHP, that is a spectacular photograph!


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 21, 2018)

Talys said:


> ERHP, that is a spectacular photograph!



+4  (if I counted right); excellent shot & story

Wiebe.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 21, 2018)

I'll take it up a notch, each!
+8.
-r



Nat_WA said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > ERHP, that is a spectacular photograph!
> ...


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 21, 2018)

ERHP said:


> Really like the Kestrel shot but then I'm partial to active raptors/owls.
> 
> Got to spend a bit more time with the local Short Eared Owls and had one perch nearby in front of a nice green shrubbery when the sun was still providing light for two of us to shoot. The sun set and my friend had just left(about 80' away)when a female harrier dove on the owl causing it to make a short hop of a flight closer to me. I dropped the tripod down a notch for more stability and to be at eye level, slowly shifted around some thorn brush and tumbleweed, and started framing my shots. I was using live view and a remote shutter, trying to time the shots between major movements. Probably comical to even consider but I was enjoying watching the owl's reaction to the white crowned sparrows that were chattering and zipping back and forth next to it. An off leash dog was running through the nearby brush, which really had the owl looking. Fortunately the dog veered off and the owl returned to just wanting to MDK some sparrows. The best part was slowly backing away and having the owl stay perched. Anyways, long story and all that but here's the owl looking closely at the approaching dog(which totally blew any framing with that neck stretch, lol).
> 
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 21, 2018)

Goes to show gear can't do it all - love the composition, lighting and bokeh!

Jack


----------



## bjd (Feb 21, 2018)

Too Shy! by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 21, 2018)

Brian, I love it. Dead center works.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 21, 2018)

Lovely shot.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 21, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nice weather today, unfortunately I didn't have time for longer trip. These are from favorite spot nearby - there are always some birds collecting seeds there (always same species). Only the Cattle egret was little bit further. The last two taken on the way back.
> 
> By some reasons the Cattle egret got the last spot (?).



Beautiful series.


----------



## razashaikh (Feb 22, 2018)

ERHP said:


> Really like the Kestrel shot but then I'm partial to active raptors/owls.
> 
> Got to spend a bit more time with the local Short Eared Owls and had one perch nearby in front of a nice green shrubbery when the sun was still providing light for two of us to shoot. The sun set and my friend had just left(about 80' away)when a female harrier dove on the owl causing it to make a short hop of a flight closer to me. I dropped the tripod down a notch for more stability and to be at eye level, slowly shifted around some thorn brush and tumbleweed, and started framing my shots. I was using live view and a remote shutter, trying to time the shots between major movements. Probably comical to even consider but I was enjoying watching the owl's reaction to the white crowned sparrows that were chattering and zipping back and forth next to it. An off leash dog was running through the nearby brush, which really had the owl looking. Fortunately the dog veered off and the owl returned to just wanting to MDK some sparrows. The best part was slowly backing away and having the owl stay perched. Anyways, long story and all that but here's the owl looking closely at the approaching dog(which totally blew any framing with that neck stretch, lol).
> 
> ...


Amazing!


----------



## ISv (Feb 22, 2018)

Brian, nice shot! 
But your bird is so shy I have trouble recognizing it - is it Grey Heron?


----------



## ISv (Feb 22, 2018)

AlanF said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Nice weather today, unfortunately I didn't have time for longer trip. These are from favorite spot nearby - there are always some birds collecting seeds there (always same species). Only the Cattle egret was little bit further. The last two taken on the way back.
> ...



Thanks Alan!


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 22, 2018)

bjd said:


> ...
> 
> Cheers Brian



Your Heron is shy for being captured by such an excellent photographer  (with such a long 'big white'...)
Great shot Brian, I like that bit of humour in an already amazing picture!

Wiebe.


----------



## reef58 (Feb 22, 2018)

Still haven't done any serious work with the 500. Taking a break from work and well as the say the early bird:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 23, 2018)

reef58, that's really cute. Can't remember the last time I've seen a robin pulling a worm and we have many robins.

Jack


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2018)

Nice pictures, reef58.


----------



## ISv (Feb 23, 2018)

reef58 said:


> Still haven't done any serious work with the 500. Taking a break from work and well as the say the early bird:



Good catch reef58 (I mean the action off course), good catch for the robin too !


----------



## ISv (Feb 23, 2018)

I was lucky to get this plover in action too... 
"And the life is goood after that " - for the plover I mean, but I was also happy!
Sorry for the messy background - at that time I was still learning what are the restrictions of my new lens... (and my mistake - f9 ?!)On the third pic it looks kind of better but still not there.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi ISv. 
Very nice shots, I really like the first shot for the action, and I don’t think a little bit too much DOF is as harmful as a little bit too little DOF. 
The third shot is very nice looking straight at you by looking away. 

Cheers, Graham 



ISv said:


> I was lucky to get this plover in action too...
> "And the life is goood after that " - for the plover I mean, but I was also happy!
> Sorry for the messy background - at that time I was still learning what are the restrictions of my new lens... (and my mistake - f9 ?!)On the third pic it looks kind of better but still not there.


----------



## ISv (Feb 23, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> "...I don’t think a little bit too much DOF is as harmful as a little bit too little DOF."
> 
> Thanks Graham!
> I think I know what you mean! Before I starting to mess with the birds I was taking photos to document the presence of something else on the islands. And DOF was very important - giving more info about more points of the object and also (important!) the background - this was making the identification little bit easier... Well, now imagine all photos at physical aperture 32 (the effective was different - according to the magnification - or if you prefer, according to the distance to the object).
> ...


----------



## reef58 (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks all. Still learning to work with the beast of a lens.


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2018)

ISv said:


> I was lucky to get this plover in action too...
> "And the life is goood after that " - for the plover I mean, but I was also happy!
> Sorry for the messy background - at that time I was still learning what are the restrictions of my new lens... (and my mistake - f9 ?!)On the third pic it looks kind of better but still not there.



Nice series. I especially like the 3rd shot.


----------



## reef58 (Feb 23, 2018)

I am just too excited about this lens. I bought it for mammals, but have been having some fun in the backyard. This is a heavily cropped jpeg straight out of DPP no processing other than what is built in. I shoot raw to card one and jpeg to card 2.


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2018)

Nice shot, reef58.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 24, 2018)

A peregrine was perched high up on a church in the centre of town. He couldn't escape 800mm of DO on my 5DIV. The church railings mad an excellent monopod.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 24, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Alan.



+1 I like the wing spread.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks Click and Jack. The clear blue sky is great for us in winter!


----------



## Talys (Feb 25, 2018)

@AlanF - Beautiful shots of a beautiful falcon! 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2018)

Sunny day with a little flash fill.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Feb 25, 2018)

Talys said:


> @AlanF - Beautiful shots of a beautiful falcon! 8)



+1!


----------



## ISv (Feb 25, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Sunny day with a little flash fill.
> 
> Jack



Very nice one Jack, is it siting on the clouds or on the snow ?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 25, 2018)

ISv said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Sunny day with a little flash fill.
> ...



+1 Surreal!


----------



## yjchua95 (Feb 25, 2018)

Tamron 70-300 VC USD and 6D Mark II. Shot in Malaysia.


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Sunny day with a little flash fill.
> 
> Jack



Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2018)

yjchua95 said:


> Tamron 70-300 VC USD and 6D Mark II. Shot in Malaysia.



Nice one, yjchua95.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2018)

Click said:


> yjchua95 said:
> 
> 
> > Tamron 70-300 VC USD and 6D Mark II. Shot in Malaysia.
> ...



+1 V nice.

Thanks guys. 

Not sure why but the somewhat back-lit snow on a sunny day always looks blue and as OOF bokeh, it can pass as sky. Tough to get the exposure just right but I was shooting manual and didn't change anything for the snow.


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 25, 2018)

a few from yesterday.. trying out the sigma 150-600mm contemporary on an 80D. Works well


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2018)

Lovely shots, snappy604.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 25, 2018)

Posted this for comparative purposes. Top is one of the peregrine falcon on the church spire taken yesterday just after lunch with a 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC. Bottom is a similar view from this afternoon, 2 hours later, with a 5DSR + Sigma 150-600mm C at 600mm. There's not so much difference. Can't wait for Canon to produce an APS-C without an AA-filter.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2018)

snappy604, V nice, where were they taken?

Jack


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 25, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> snappy604, V nice, where were they taken?
> 
> Jack



Boundary Bay, near Vancouver Canada.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Sorry, my net has been down for a few days, hooray for phone tethering I guess.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2018)

snappy604, thanks for that.

Jack


----------



## Talys (Feb 26, 2018)

I snapped a quick photo of this guy perched on a branch, today 

Not much sun left in the day, and it was at a pretty poor angle. But all hummingbirds are pretty


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice. Well done, Phil.


----------



## ISv (Feb 26, 2018)

"Not sure why but the somewhat back-lit snow on a sunny day always looks blue and as OOF bokeh, it can pass as sky. Tough to get the exposure just right but I was shooting manual and didn't change anything for the snow."


Probably because you are getting the reflected light (it's what we are capturing) from the sky and when the exposure is just right the shadows are blue?
And I know people that use to say "it's just luck"  but according to my own experience that luck is coming to people who are out of home and take pictures... and know how to take them!! 
Anyway, this is one of the best I have seen recently on the forum (despite of the tons excellent others), just my opinion off course!


----------



## sedwards (Feb 26, 2018)

Caught this guy takin a nap


_D4_7174 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2018)

Beautiful shot, Stuart.


----------



## ISv (Feb 26, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> a few from yesterday.. trying out the sigma 150-600mm contemporary on an 80D. Works well



Nice! First one looks like Sanderling to me (by only the lack of hind toe - and even this is not very clear, no other features present in the pic), but why it's in the snow - not able to migrate to better grounds?


----------



## yjchua95 (Feb 26, 2018)

EOS 60D, 100mm f/2.8L IS macro. Shot in Christchurch, NZ.


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 26, 2018)

ISv said:


> snappy604 said:
> 
> 
> > a few from yesterday.. trying out the sigma 150-600mm contemporary on an 80D. Works well
> ...



While I love taking all sorts of pics and birds are among them.. I'm sadly not a birder and can't tell you specifics about what I managed to find. Live in the west coast and snow is not often and when it comes rarely long.. so it's probably fine. The snow in the pic was mostly gone the next day.


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 26, 2018)

Some really beautiful shots out there.

re: Owls.. I never seem to find them in the wild, but I know they're around.. any tips?


----------



## sedwards (Feb 26, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> Some really beautiful shots out there.
> 
> re: Owls.. I never seem to find them in the wild, but I know they're around.. any tips?


Look on e-bird . search species maps , set to current year and zoom the map to your location . the species you searched will show up on the map.click the link and zoom the map to your location to see if there are snowies close by. They have already started moving north where I am.
https://ebird.org/map/snoowl1?neg=true&env.minX=-180&env.minY=-12.90540927884171&env.maxX=180&env.maxY=86.37933261119353&zh=true&gp=false&ev=Z&mr=1-12&bmo=1&emo=12&yr=cur


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 26, 2018)

Stuart, that's a great map reference, thanks!! There should be some not too far from me.  But then again, I don't seem to be the luckiest shooter, NTL I plan to try. 

Our two threads are alive and well with lots of great posts.

Jack


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 26, 2018)

1DX2 and Sigma 500 f/4 with 1.4x TC @700mm


----------



## yjchua95 (Feb 26, 2018)

Shot in Malaysia, EOS 6D Mark II with a Tamron 70-300 VC USD


----------



## AlanF (Feb 26, 2018)

dslrdummy said:


> 1DX2 and Sigma 500 f/4 with 1.4x TC @700mm



If you had a zoom, you could have got the whole beak.


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2018)

yjchua95 said:


> EOS 60D, 100mm f/2.8L IS macro. Shot in Christchurch, NZ.





yjchua95 said:


> Shot in Malaysia, EOS 6D Mark II with a Tamron 70-300 VC USD




Nice pictures, yjchua95.


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2018)

dslrdummy said:


> 1DX2 and Sigma 500 f/4 with 1.4x TC @700mm



Nice close-up shot.


----------



## yjchua95 (Feb 26, 2018)

Click said:


> yjchua95 said:
> 
> 
> > EOS 60D, 100mm f/2.8L IS macro. Shot in Christchurch, NZ.
> ...



Thank you


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 26, 2018)

Pretty fellow.


----------



## Talys (Feb 26, 2018)

Ahhh.. I love woodpeckers and sapsuckers 

Nice catch, chrysoberyl!


----------



## bjd (Feb 27, 2018)

Surprised Bussard by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Different? Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Feb 27, 2018)

Fieldfare at Sunrise by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## Talys (Feb 27, 2018)

@bjd - nice expression on the bird


----------



## Cog (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice pictures, Cog.  I especially like the first one.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice 'mingoes.
-r


----------



## Talys (Feb 27, 2018)

Cog: great photos! My fave is the last one 

Here are some eagle portrait photos from my last outing a few days ago. All are taken with 6D2 and 100-400L2, some with 1.4x extender.


----------



## Talys (Feb 27, 2018)

Here are a few more, and a couple of cropped head shots


----------



## lion rock (Feb 27, 2018)

Talys,
Nice!
-r


----------



## Talys (Feb 27, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Talys,
> Nice!
> -r



Thank you!


----------



## Cog (Feb 27, 2018)

Thank you, guys!
The eagles are gorgeous!


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2018)

Very nice series, Phil. 8)


----------



## chrysoberyl (Feb 27, 2018)

Talys said:


> Ahhh.. I love woodpeckers and sapsuckers
> 
> Nice catch, chrysoberyl!



Thanks! Where are you that you get so many great eagle shots Florida?


----------



## Talys (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks, Cog, click, and Chrysoberyl!

@chrysoberyl - I am not in Florida 

I'm near Vancouver, British Columbia -- just north of Seattle. We get tons of bald eagles here  There is a lake within a 10 minute walk from my home, where I see them frequently, but the trees there are massive old growth evergreens, and so tall that the eagles perched at the top are tiny. Sometimes, I've been lucky enough to get photos of them doing interesting things, like a pair with nest-building materials.

Late winter/early spring is when I like to photograph eagles, before the leaves have come in. Also, because on a cold, crisp winter day, there's less haze from pollution. Even though pollution isn't a big problem here, you can definitely see it interfering with the crispness of photos on subjects at telephoto focal lengths.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 27, 2018)

Phil, Excellent series. The ones with the 100-400mm II have superb sharpness. You have one R-20 which is with the Sigma 150-600mm C at 600mm, it's quite sharp but not as good. How do you find the two lenses compare?
Alan


----------



## Cog (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2018)

Very nice shot, Cog.


----------



## Talys (Feb 27, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Phil, Excellent series. The ones with the 100-400mm II have superb sharpness. You have one R-20 which is with the Sigma 150-600mm C at 600mm, it's quite sharp but not as good. How do you find the two lenses compare?
> Alan



Thanks, Alan! I didn't think I had uploaded any of the Sigma shots, ty for catching that 

I have been debating selling the 150-600. The main reason is that I don't find it a great lens for birds in flight compared to the 100-400 II.

Like you've noticed, the 150-600 is quite sharp, but not as good as the 100-400 II with or without the extender. My biggest issue with the Sigma is twofold: first, the manual focus ring is a cruel joke. Unless you have all the time in the world, forget about doing anything useful with it; it's jerky and hard to get where you want, plus the ring itself is way too thin. And second, the autofocus at f/6.3 is not very good -- I think it's actually worse than the 100-400 II with a 1.4x extender at f/8.

Also, the Sigma does not score as well for QoF on FoCal (I think Acceptable, versus Excellent on the 100-400 II), and you see it in real-life usage -- some autofocused shots are in better focus than others. So, practically, if I want to use it for bird portraits, I take a couple of shots, defocus, take another shot, and so on. It gets the results, but it's a bit of work in post, and sadly, some shots that have a great moment (like a bird with an open beak making a call) are slightly out of focus. By a few AFMA steps, nothing major, but enough that I decide not to keep the photo unless it's a rare shot/bird for me. The AF consistency on the 100-400II is bang on.


----------



## reef58 (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice images everyone.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 27, 2018)

Talys said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Phil, Excellent series. The ones with the 100-400mm II have superb sharpness. You have one R-20 which is with the Sigma 150-600mm C at 600mm, it's quite sharp but not as good. How do you find the two lenses compare?
> ...



I download most of the posted attachments or look at Flickr to see what settings others use. I do have a very good copy of the 150-600mm C, but I find the body makes a difference to relative performance. Mine is very good on the 5DSR compared with the 5DIV. I agree about the AF - the Sigma is OK, the 100-400mm II superb, and the 400mm DO spectacular. I posted a comparison a couple of days ago http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1280.msg709705#msg709705


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 27, 2018)

sedwards said:


> snappy604 said:
> 
> 
> > Some really beautiful shots out there.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 27, 2018)

Talys said:


> Thanks, Cog, click, and Chrysoberyl!
> 
> @chrysoberyl - I am not in Florida
> 
> ...



Description sounds like Harrison Lake? it's another good hotspot for eagles on the west coast.. did mine at Boundary Bay. Wish I'd had more time, eagles can be surprisingly lazy and didn't want to move early in the morning. Good shots!.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 27, 2018)

I saw lots near Highway 99 near Richmond/White Rock. Have plane trip to Vancouver at the end of March. Hope to see and shoot them!
-r


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 27, 2018)

lion rock said:


> I saw lots near Highway 99 near Richmond/White Rock. Have plane trip to Vancouver at the end of March. Hope to see and shoot them!
> -r



hopefully not literally! ;-) yeah the Vancouver dump is near there and it certainly is a hotspot for eagles. They tend to go after vermin and other easy pickings near the dump. I haven't figured out a place to stop as the highways don't have easy exits to local streets in the area (and I've been a bit lazy doing my homework)

Boundary Bay is relatively close to there and has better backdrops/scenery. Best time for eagles seems Dec/Feb. Not sure how clustered they'll be by end of March. I'm not a true birder, just interested in taking pics of them from time to time


----------



## lion rock (Feb 27, 2018)

Yes, I do mean to shoot them _with a camera_. Just to capture their images. Look up the power line towers, there are nests there.
Best time I know, here near Richmond, VA., the best time is mid February when they are not quite ready for nesting and the weather is not too cold. March is a bit late as some of them are in their nests laying eggs.
Last year I was there in Vancouver, I parked on the side of the highway (99) (yes, quite exciting/dangerous with the traffic whipping by) and quickly shoot a few (frames). I remember there is a nearby road that leads to a small community, which I tried with less visible subjects.
I hear that Boundary Bay is a good location, but I didn't know how to get there, maybe, I'll look it up when get there, hopefully.
-r


----------



## Talys (Feb 27, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I download most of the posted attachments or look at Flickr to see what settings others use. I do have a very good copy of the 150-600mm C, but I find the body makes a difference to relative performance. Mine is very good on the 5DSR compared with the 5DIV. I agree about the AF - the Sigma is OK, the 100-400mm II superb, and the 400mm DO spectacular. I posted a comparison a couple of days ago http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1280.msg709705#msg709705



I saw that; they were nice shots! It makes sense that the body affects the AF performance, especially at lower light, since the higher end bodies have dedicated AF processors.

The 400 DOII and the 200-400 with TC are the two lens that I would love the most. Air con is going in this year, perhaps after that  Ironically, the 200-400 is about exactly the same price as AC for the house, LOL.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 27, 2018)

For the few referring to Vancouver,

My favourite location is the north 40 Park Reserve. You can find many in the trees, and flying over head. in air fights for food etc. If possible, plan a trip during the week days. There is far less human traffic and dogs, and the Eagles tend to stay way lower to the ground. There are many times they will be on branches no more then 15 ft up. The other day there was one snacking on something, and two eagles swooped into to try and steal it. All three dove down towards me taking off the branch, and I had to duck to the ground to possibly keep from being hit. I could feel the air over my head, I imagine they were no more then a couple feet above me. It was amazing. 

https://www.google.ca/maps/place/North+40+Park+Reserve/@49.0835089,-123.0269526,16z/data=!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x520fa8069cbabeb7!8m2!3d49.0837759!4d-123.0220649

Edit: all the streets on the map close to Pinned location are apart of the Park. It used to be housing for the military families in past (if I remember correctly) which the houses have been torn down, and the streets are over grown, and the homes to the Eagles.


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2018)

Very nice shots, Ryananthony. I really like the second picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 27, 2018)

Great shots everyone - really enjoyed them.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Feb 28, 2018)

Ryananthony,
Beautiful shots!
You know, we drove from near Kingsway/Fraser towards White Rock on 99S, and I think we weren't too far from the place you indicated. I think this time we'll try the location. Thanks for the tips. If I get any nice shots, I'll dedicate one to you.
On the same road, it goes to the ferry terminal to Victoria Island, another reason to visit the park reserve.
On a GAStronomic topic, the food in Vancouver is *fantastic*! Great Korean, Indian and Chinese food, one can grow large there!
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
So many incredible shots recently and all of such a high standard it is difficult to know what to say to complement the photographers that have taken them. 
Well done or nice shot do not seem enough, however, well done, nice shots all. 

Please could someone tell me what breed this little fellow is, found on the beach on the south coast of England February 17th picking sand flies or something from the sea wall by flying up and sort of hovering / scrambling for a toehold whilst picking them off. 
Size is about that of a Sparrow or Robin. 



IMG_1145_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr
Thanks in advance for any help. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi Graham, your bird looks to be similar to a Pipit in the States. Hope this gives you a bit of help.

John


----------



## bjd (Feb 28, 2018)

AlanF said:


> dslrdummy said:
> 
> 
> > 1DX2 and Sigma 500 f/4 with 1.4x TC @700mm
> ...


Don't you mean "If you had had a wide-angle" ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
Cheers Brian


----------



## Talys (Feb 28, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> For the few referring to Vancouver,
> 
> My favourite location is the north 40 Park Reserve. You can find many in the trees, and flying over head. in air fights for food etc. If possible, plan a trip during the week days. There is far less human traffic and dogs, and the Eagles tend to stay way lower to the ground. There are many times they will be on branches no more then 15 ft up. The other day there was one snacking on something, and two eagles swooped into to try and steal it. All three dove down towards me taking off the branch, and I had to duck to the ground to possibly keep from being hit. I could feel the air over my head, I imagine they were no more then a couple feet above me. It was amazing.



Yes! This is where I took the last batch of eagle photos. It's a decommissioned WW2 listening post with all of the buildings removed, but the roads mostly intact.

When the eagles get close, you really get a feeling for how massive they are.

Here's a duck portrait, where the little gal was paddling her way ominously towards me. I think that she thought she was an eagle or shark or something -- totally fearless


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 28, 2018)

V nice, Talys. I'll risk posting another redpoll. They are so cute and about the size of a chickadee.

Jack


----------



## Talys (Feb 28, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> V nice, Talys. I'll risk posting another redpoll. They are so cute and about the size of a chickadee.
> 
> Jack



Ha! Cool! I love all the little birds. They are so cute, but devilishly hard to get good BIFs of. Nice shot, with the little fella on the snowball


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi John. 
Yes it looks like you may be correct, just comparing it to Rock and Meadow Pipit it looks like it is a Rock Pipit, not enough colour for the Meadow Pipit. 

Cheers, Graham. 



2n10 said:


> Hi Graham, your bird looks to be similar to a Pipit in the States. Hope this gives you a bit of help.
> 
> John


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2018)

Talys said:


> Here's a duck portrait, where the little gal was paddling her way ominously towards me. I think that she thought she was an eagle or shark or something -- totally fearless



Nice shot, Phil.


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2018)

So cute. Nicely done, Jack.


----------



## lion rock (Feb 28, 2018)

Talys and Jack,
Those are beautiful shots.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks guys. 

Jack


----------



## Cog (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Feb 28, 2018)

Cog,
Those are great!
-r


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2018)

Very nice shots, Cog.


----------



## Talys (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks, everyone!

Cog: Great heron shots!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 28, 2018)

Talys said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Cog: Great heron shots!



I second that!

Jack


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 28, 2018)

thanks for the tip on North 40 park! Knew had to get out near ladner trunk, just hadn't taken the time. 

Boundary Bay is near ferry, take exit to Tsswassen and there is a turn-off in town to the park (left on 12th ave).

Lots of good pics. hard to complement each, too bad there isn't an equivalent of a like button.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 28, 2018)

These were not out in the wild, but the San Diego Zoo Safari Park, so my G7X II worked fine for them:


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2018)

Nice series, tevelee.


----------



## Cog (Mar 1, 2018)

*lion rock, Click, Talys, Jack Douglas*
Thank you, guys. It seems that kayaking works.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 1, 2018)

Cog said:


> *lion rock, Click, Talys, Jack Douglas*
> Thank you, guys. It seems that kayaking works.



Any thoughts on how you handle the whole kayaking/photography scenario?

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Mar 1, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > *lion rock, Click, Talys, Jack Douglas*
> ...


Use a smaller tripod, with a gimbal, tied/strapped/bungied down Ofcourse. Or you can shoot handheld, but I find it's way safer to always shoot to the front of the kayak. Shooting sideways is very unstable. I'm far from an experienced kayaker though.


----------



## Cog (Mar 1, 2018)

Ryananthony said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Cog said:
> ...


Thanks for the tips. So far it's been two trips with a camera, and I was mostly scouting. I shot handheld but when the wind and tide wave are strong, it's not always convenient. So yes, a tripod during the trip is on my list.


----------



## NancyP (Mar 1, 2018)

How well does an image-stabilized lens (eg, 100-400 II) work hand-held in a kayak on a pond or small lake?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 1, 2018)

I posted a couple of shots of this Peregrine Falcon in flight in the BIF thread. It was earlier on the very top of Kings College Chapel https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King%27s_College_Chapel,_Cambridge
It is beastly weather and the light was very poor with thick cloud cover. But I am quite pleased with the sharpness of the shot from a Sigma 150-600 C on the 5DSR at iso 3200. At a distance of about 60m, I like to use a high shutter speed for hand holding at 600mm, here at 1/1600s f/6.3.


----------



## Talys (Mar 1, 2018)

Cool kill shot, Alan. TY for sharing! 8)


----------



## Cog (Mar 1, 2018)

NancyP said:


> How well does an image-stabilized lens (eg, 100-400 II) work hand-held in a kayak on a pond or small lake?


Pretty well, actually. I had a lot of sharp images.


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2018)

Nice picture, Alan.


----------



## HB (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi Graham, John is correct, the bird is a rock pipit, quite a common species around the coast of Britain.
Harry.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 1, 2018)

Ah, this is great having some discussion on kayaks since obviously there are advantages to getting silently on the water. 

I bought an inflatable kayak (such a beasts may not even qualify to take the name, I guess) and took it to Haida Gwaii in 2015 but never used it. I had bought one of those good off-road compressors and rigged a tank up under one of the motorhome benches for easy inflation etc. Tried it out on a local lake and obviously it's not as easy to handle relative to paddling and fighting wind but it seemed like on a calm day I could trust having my camera there but ... I guess a certain fear was there and so far I haven't actually shot from it.

Ryan, I think I'm going to fabricate a support that would accept my gimbal and be stable. However, we all know that a gimbal seriously restricts a wide range of movements so I wonder if some sort of padded ledge might be a workable alternative? Or maybe something partially inflated that behaves similarly to a firm pillow?? Anyone?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 1, 2018)

Alan was there a reason why 800mm wasn't used? It appears you needed reach. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi Harry. 
Thanks for the confirmation, first time I have seen one but that is not to say they weren’t there! 

Cheers, Graham. 



HB said:


> Hi Graham, John is correct, the bird is a rock pipit, quite a common species around the coast of Britain.
> Harry.


----------



## Cog (Mar 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ah, this is great having some discussion on kayaks since obviously there are advantages to getting silently on the water.
> 
> I bought an inflatable kayak (such a beasts may not even qualify to take the name, I guess) and took it to Haida Gwaii in 2015 but never used it. I had bought one of those good off-road compressors and rigged a tank up under one of the motorhome benches for easy inflation etc. Tried it out on a local lake and obviously it's not as easy to handle relative to paddling and fighting wind but it seemed like on a calm day I could trust having my camera there but ... I guess a certain fear was there and so far I haven't actually shot from it.
> 
> ...


I guess to use or not to use a gimbal depends on purpose and situation.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan was there a reason why 800mm wasn't used? It appears you needed reach.
> 
> Jack


I mentioned this in the BIF thread. I was walking around the centre of town and the 150-600mm without the hood (the lens is protected by a filter) on the 5DSR is small enough not to draw much attention whereas the 400mm DO + hood (which is necessary) draws attention. Also, the IQ of my 150-600mm on the 5DSR is pretty close to that of the 400mm DO II + 2xTC on both the 5DIV and 5DSR. It's not as good for BIF as the AF is slower, but it is so much lighter than the 400 I can swing it from my hand and not use a strap.

Alan


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Ah, this is great having some discussion on kayaks since obviously there are advantages to getting silently on the water.
> 
> I bought an inflatable kayak (such a beasts may not even qualify to take the name, I guess) and took it to Haida Gwaii in 2015 but never used it. I had bought one of those good off-road compressors and rigged a tank up under one of the motorhome benches for easy inflation etc. Tried it out on a local lake and obviously it's not as easy to handle relative to paddling and fighting wind but it seemed like on a calm day I could trust having my camera there but ... I guess a certain fear was there and so far I haven't actually shot from it.
> 
> ...



Jack, you need a gimbal that's big enough for you to sit in so both you and your camera will be stable.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 2, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, this is great having some discussion on kayaks since obviously there are advantages to getting silently on the water.
> ...



Yes, Alan, that's precisely what I need, or maybe just a large quadcopter for both of us to glide over the water.

I wasn't aware the 150-600 was lighter/smaller. Never seen it in person. Do you fear theft?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Jack, I don't fear theft. It's walking around town and being told every few yards what a big one I have got. The 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC = 3.72kg, 5DSR + Sigma 150-600mm C = 2.96kg


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 2, 2018)

Alan, that is pretty dramatic. At 150 of course. Think of all the socializing you're missing out on. 

Jack


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 2, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



COOL! A self-supporting camera - great stabilisation.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2018)

The Canon has an extra stop of stabilization, as you can see.


----------



## Talys (Mar 3, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Jack, I don't fear theft. It's walking around town and being told every few yards what a big one I have got. The 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC = 3.72kg, 5DSR + Sigma 150-600mm C = 2.96kg



I'm curious, Alan -- when you take off the hood on the 400, how much longer is the 400mm + 2x than the Sigma (with no hood)?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 3, 2018)

Talys said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Jack, I don't fear theft. It's walking around town and being told every few yards what a big one I have got. The 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC = 3.72kg, 5DSR + Sigma 150-600mm C = 2.96kg
> ...



I've wondered how critical the hood is and have pondered making another that is maybe 1/2??

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 3, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



The dimensions can be found in TDP, imaging-resources etc. The 400mm DO II is 233mm long, vs 267mm for the Sigma unextended (I have checked). With a 1.4xTC on the 400mm, they are the same length. Without the hood, the 400mm DO is quite short. I value that front element too much to use the lens without the hood.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 4, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Talys said:
> ...



Me too, and I think I'm going to put a little creative energy into coming up with a shorter one. Trouble is I'm unfamiliar with what to expect optically. There are various circumstances where a little shorter would be handy - I store lens and camera together, I stand it up on my knee between shooting and I'm sometimes maneuvering in tight quarters. I often keep it sitting vertically between shooting as well, so shorter would be a touch more stable.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 4, 2018)

Again tons of great pictures posted when I was busy/out of the forum! These two forums (BIF is the other one but everyone know what I mean) are really alive and thriving!
Here is my only bird from the very wet and short hiking today...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 4, 2018)

Sweet parrot!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Mar 4, 2018)

ISv,
Good shots.
-r


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice shots, ISv.


----------



## clbayley (Mar 4, 2018)

Back at it...here is a male Hooded Oriole.


----------



## Click (Mar 4, 2018)

Beautiful shot. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 4, 2018)

Beautiful shot and Bird !


----------



## AlanF (Mar 4, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Back at it...here is a male Hooded Oriole.



Now that's what I call a bird portrait! Superb!


----------



## Talys (Mar 4, 2018)

Beautiful photograph, clbayley!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 4, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan was there a reason why 800mm wasn't used? It appears you needed reach.
> 
> Jack



There were 7000 runners through the town this morning so I sneaked out with the 800mm on the 5DIV (and a grandson in tow) as no-one would take notice of me with that lot running past.
https://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/cambridge-half-marathon-photos-2018-14366479

Not good light but it was worth it!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2018)

V Nice Alan & CLBayley.

Snow??! Cambridge news.

Jack


----------



## Talys (Mar 5, 2018)

@Alan - Nice series! 

Sadly, unlike hawks, Peregrine falcons evidently do eat hummingbirds. Strangely, our red-tailed hawks and hummingbirds are quite friendly. From what I understand, the hawks see the hummingbirds as just too small to be worth the trouble of eating them -- or even the eggs from their nests -- so the little hummers nest near them for protection. 

When our hawks are visible on treetops nearby, most other species of small birds like starlings vanish, but the hummingbirds totally ignore them. I snapped these two photos today -- normally, I don't post (or even keep) the back shots unless the head turned is at least turned to a profile, but I was really struck by the beautiful colors on this guy.

Photographed on a 6DII with a 70-200 L 2.8 IS. Also, not a bad example of High ISO performance on the 6DII -- these are shot at ISO 2500 (profile) and 2000 (back).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2018)

Talys, nice, and the information is interesting and makes good sense. Just finished an interesting read, The Genius of Birds. They're far smarter than previously thought.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 5, 2018)

Just finish the PP of the files from today. 
First three are the Japanese White Eye (on the last two shots it got first shy and after that kind of intoxicated when I told him "You go to Canon rumors" ). I know I posted too much of them recently but they are really challenging and I like to compete with them... 
After that are Red-crested Cardinal (not cardinal at all...) and Common Waxbill.

Nice week to everybody, I have to dive in my second life (my job I mean )!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice hummer Phil. We don't get them here and I love to take some myself. Peregrines catch pigeons, small ducks like teal, carry them away and eat them. Sparrow hawks will kill for the fun of it. They kill sparrows and often just eat the heads (brain in fatty).


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice pictures, Phil, I especially like the first one.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2018)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 5, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, ISv.



+1
-r


----------



## gruhl28 (Mar 5, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Talys said:
> ...



I can certainly understand not wanting to walk around without the protection of the hood, but I can't help wondering if Canon had to make the hood so big - it almost doubles the size of the lens. I guess it reverses for storage, but it still seems a bit of a shame to have to lose the smallness of the lens while using it.

Edit: Not that I'd mind having a fantastic lens like that.


----------



## tron (Mar 5, 2018)

gruhl28 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...


You do not lose much. The lens weight as well as its center of gravity remain practically the same since the hood does not weigh much. I always use the hood and it is still a pleasure to use (at least comparing with the 500II ;D )


----------



## NancyP (Mar 5, 2018)

Peregrine falcons are probably the only birds with any chance of actually catching hummingbirds. The peregrines have the speed and agility.


----------



## sedwards (Mar 5, 2018)

Red-Bellied Woodpecker from a local sanctuary. 


_D4_7984 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2018)

NancyP said:


> Peregrine falcons are probably the only birds with any chance of actually catching hummingbirds. The peregrines have the speed and agility.



A hobby can catch a swift or a martin in flight.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2018)

Beautiful picture, Stuart.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes!
-r



Click said:


> Beautiful picture, Stuart.


----------



## ERHP (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice shot Stuart! 

Was watching one of the local female Kestrels tear apart breakfast when the rain started. Then the rain got heavier and I decided to just keep shooting. Interestingly, she just shrugged off the rain and went back to eating.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 5, 2018)

ERHP,
Great shot.
-r


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2018)

Very nice shot, ERHP. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2018)

That's a very fine shot, and in my many sightings of a kestrel I have never seen one with a kill. The quality is superb. Is it a 100% crop or is down-resolved?


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 5, 2018)

AlanF said:


> That's a very fine shot, and in my many sightings of a kestrel I have never seen one with a kill. The quality is superb. Is it a 100% crop or is down-resolved?



Same here (almost).... the only time I saw one with a kill was after sunset and it was about 100 feet up one of the oak trees in the back yard, and all I had on me was a phone...... see that pixel, it’s a kestrel.....

And before I forget, that is a very nice picture. Congratulations!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2018)

I'll just say what a nice bunch of recent photos!! Still wishing for something else to shoot. Took a day and hiked around Elk Island National Park and all I saw was one lousy magpie. At least at home I get the usual - crows, chickadees, nuthatches, downies etc. but spring, where are you?! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2018)

Very nice, Jack.


----------



## clbayley (Mar 6, 2018)

Jack - I love your Redpolls! I have a few hanging around my place, but they are not letting me close for a pic. 

I have another Mexican bird to show, but I can't ID it...I hope the collective here can help. It has very tiny, hanging in scrub bush, and had a very pretty voice...any ideas?


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, clbayley.


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 6, 2018)

sedwards said:


> Red-Bellied Woodpecker from a local sanctuary.
> 
> 
> _D4_7984 by Stuart Edwards, on Flickr


Amazing Shot.


----------



## tarntyke (Mar 6, 2018)

clbayley said:


> I have another Mexican bird to show, but I can't ID it...I hope the collective here can help. It has very tiny, hanging in scrub bush, and had a very pretty voice...any ideas?


My guess is either black-tailed or blue-grey gnatcatcher. Do you have a pic showing underside of its tail?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks click and Cl. I start each day with this thread if there is something new.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks lion rock, Click, Alan, and Don. Alan, that was a little crop, with my final 4308x2871 of the original 5472x3648 before I resized, keeping the 3:2. 840mm on the 1DX MK II and the female kestrels on the island are fairly tolerant. Just keep telling them they're pretty birds and they hang around


----------



## AlanF (Mar 6, 2018)

ERHP said:


> Thanks lion rock, Click, Alan, and Don. Alan, that was a little crop, with my final 4308x2871 of the original 5472x3648 before I resized, keeping the 3:2. 840mm on the 1DX MK II and the female kestrels on the island are fairly tolerant. Just keep telling them they're pretty birds and they hang around



Thanks for the info. I like to get a feel for how well my kit does compared with others so I like to know settings and sizes etc.


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 6, 2018)

Faery Tern Chick, 7D II, Sigma 150-500, 1/500, f/6.3, ISO 800, 500mm


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2018)

mdmphoto, what a sweet shot!

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 6, 2018)

sedwards said:


> Red-Bellied Woodpecker from a local sanctuary.
> ...



That is a nice bird, well captured Stuart. In my neighbourhood we do have a great spotted woodpecker but darn - this bird is elusive... As soon as it spots my 100-400 it goes in hiding - while I do see it regularly when without a camera 



ERHP said:


> Nice shot Stuart!
> 
> Was watching one of the local female Kestrels tear apart breakfast when the rain started. Then the rain got heavier and I decided to just keep shooting. Interestingly, she just shrugged off the rain and went back to eating.
> ...



Very nice picture Ed; goes to show that you don't need perfect weather for a perfect picture!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 6, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'll just say what a nice bunch of recent photos!! Still wishing for something else to shoot. Took a day and hiked around Elk Island National Park and all I saw was one lousy magpie. At least at home I get the usual - crows, chickadees, nuthatches, downies etc. but spring, where are you?!
> 
> Jack



+1, but your redpolls and other local birds are cute and nice enough to show Jack!

Last week I had to stay home (sick) for a few days; the only thing to shoot are the local ones in those circumstances - but still they can be cute:

My "house Robin", fluffed up against the cold siberian wind blowing in last week... (taken through the window so some loss of contrast)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 6, 2018)

mdmphoto said:


> Faery Tern Chick, 7D II, Sigma 150-500, 1/500, f/6.3, ISO 800, 500mm



Cute one Michael! Although I wouldn't expect a tern in the trees... I thought they usually nest at the coast, right?

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Last week I had to stay home (sick) for a few days; the only thing to shoot are the local ones in those circumstances - but still they can be cute:
> 
> My "house Robin", fluffed up against the cold siberian wind blowing in last week... (taken through the window so some loss of contrast)
> 
> Wiebe.



Lovely. Well done, Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2018)

mdmphoto said:


> Faery Tern Chick, 7D II, Sigma 150-500, 1/500, f/6.3, ISO 800, 500mm



So cute.  Nicely done, mdmphoto.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 6, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> mdmphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Faery Tern Chick, 7D II, Sigma 150-500, 1/500, f/6.3, ISO 800, 500mm
> ...



They lay their eggs in trees without (believe it or not) the security of a nest - they just balance the egg on the fork of a branch.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 6, 2018)

mdmphoto and Nat_WA ,
Two totally cute birds!
Great shots, of course.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks Wiebe. I try to remind myself that some shots happen by chance and are not reproducible so one never knows. So for now, I'm just trying for better redpolls. Blink and they'll be gone just like the Pileated wp that doesn't come anymore.  Always make hay while the sun shines. 

We need more shots from around the world - come on lurkers - post.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Mar 7, 2018)

White-crowned Sparrow


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2018)

clbayley said:


> White-crowned Sparrow



Very nice picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2018)

Click said:


> clbayley said:
> 
> 
> > White-crowned Sparrow
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 7, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> mdmphoto, what a sweet shot!
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack; I was actually hoping to catch a feeding, but the parents never returned, and it started to sprinkle a little, so, being on my bike I decided to start riding back home. Just as I started to pack my gear, though, the chick began to demonstrate an interest in eating, I think....


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 7, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> mdmphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Faery Tern Chick, 7D II, Sigma 150-500, 1/500, f/6.3, ISO 800, 500mm
> ...



Thanks, Nat; actually, here in Honolulu, they nest all over the downtown area....


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 7, 2018)

lion rock said:


> mdmphoto and Nat_WA ,
> Two totally cute birds!
> Great shots, of course.
> -r



Thanks, Lion...!


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 7, 2018)

Click said:


> mdmphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Faery Tern Chick, 7D II, Sigma 150-500, 1/500, f/6.3, ISO 800, 500mm
> ...



Thanks, Click....


----------



## jprusa (Mar 7, 2018)

Click said:


> clbayley said:
> 
> 
> > White-crowned Sparrow
> ...


+1


----------



## AlanF (Mar 7, 2018)

Talys said:


> @Alan - Nice series!
> 
> Sadly, unlike hawks, Peregrine falcons evidently do eat hummingbirds. Strangely, our red-tailed hawks and hummingbirds are quite friendly. From what I understand, the hawks see the hummingbirds as just too small to be worth the trouble of eating them -- or even the eggs from their nests -- so the little hummers nest near them for protection.
> 
> ...



The second photo has a remarkable number views, about a 100 in the first day or two. It's labelled Hummer_18, and I would guess that it is being picked up by those looking for a Hummer 18-seater. A bit of imagination in naming could lead to a huge number of views: naked.....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2018)

I wouldn't mind being in Hawaii right now for more reasons than this one!  You lucky guys.

Alan you don't miss much. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 7, 2018)

mdmphoto said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > mdmphoto said:
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2018)

Amazing isn't it!

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 8, 2018)

Always new facts & knowledge sharing here! Thanks all 

Wiebe.


----------



## Cog (Mar 9, 2018)

It was a cormorant morning


----------



## Cog (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## lion rock (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks Cog, nice shots!
Like 070A3260 most.
-r


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2018)

Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Mar 9, 2018)

*lion rock, Click*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Cog. 
Yet again top quality work. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Cog (Mar 10, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> Yet again top quality work.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thank you, Graham! It was a good trip to a small island full of cormorants and other birds. I had quite a few keepers. I'll share two more cormorant pics.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 10, 2018)

Very nice Cog, oh to be that flexible!  or at least more flexible before the body issues a cease and desist all movement order. ;D ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Cog.
> ...


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2018)

Cool pictures.  Well done, Cog.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 10, 2018)

Cog,
Some of these can be framed with double mat in 36 inch size for display.
Wonderful.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 10, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Cog,
> Some of these can be framed with double mat in 36 inch size for display.
> Wonderful.
> -r



+1 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 11, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Cog,
> ...



Me too!


----------



## ISv (Mar 11, 2018)

I had just short walk to the UH campus today - just to see if there are any baby White terns there. Found two (actually the first one was found by somebody else, I just used the opportunity...). Very windy and "somewhat" contrast light but surprisingly high number of keepers. 

On the second photo - feeding (well, kind of - my tripod was on the middle of one of the campus streets, few seconds shots and run away because of the cars, I lost the most important moment .


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 11, 2018)

ISv, V nice.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 11, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> ISv, V nice.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack! 
And please, cross your fingers for my hike tomorrow - I will go to a trail with 3 endemic to the Islands birds (two of them for Oahu!) + two more species that I have never seen before...
I would be lucky if I get two of them (one of the Oahu's endemics is not that rare for that trail but others are pure luck... a lot of it!).


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2018)

Nice seires, ISv.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 11, 2018)

ISv,
Good shots.
Anticipate the Oahu shots.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 11, 2018)

ISv, I'll be there, just not in person. Yesterday I walked around in deep snow, without 400 X2 thinking that the sun and shadows would provide something interesting but either my imagination isn't good enough or Alberta bush in March just doesn't have much to offer. I did scare a Ruffed grouse into a tree but no lens. Balance this against whatever you have going. 

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 11, 2018)

Cog said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Cog.
> ...


Both appear to be soft in the neck area..... (the bird, not the picture) 

Nice shot, very interesting.....


----------



## Talys (Mar 12, 2018)

I shot a photograph of this lovely duck today


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 12, 2018)

ISv said:


> I had just short walk to the UH campus today - just to see if there are any baby White terns there. Found two (actually the first one was found by somebody else, I just used the opportunity...).



Excellent series, ISv...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 12, 2018)

Your Wood duck is something else!

Jack


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 12, 2018)

I went to The Fort Worth Zoo yesterday and captured some flamingos and a crane.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 12, 2018)

Captured - yes, did you have your arm around their neck? V nice.

Jack


----------



## Talys (Mar 12, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Your Wood duck is something else!
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack!


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 12, 2018)

A good weekend for birds 
Cog - v. nice set of cormorants - I especially like the second one - the symmetry in the body / wings straight from the back...
ISv - nice series of the baby tern - pity you missed the actual feeding, big fish for such a small bird...!
Talys - beautiful colours and texture in that duck 
scottkinfw - you seem to be very close to those flamingos... shows that you do not always need long telephoto lenses to take a fine bird portrait!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 12, 2018)

A few older ones from "Birds of Eden" free flight bird sanctuary, Plettenberg - South Africa (still taken with 50D and first gen. 100-400mm)


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 12, 2018)

and another few of the same place


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2018)

Talys said:


> I shot a photograph of this lovely duck today



Beautiful. Nicely done, Phil.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2018)

Scottkinfw and Wiebe,

Very nice pictures. Well done.


----------



## tron (Mar 12, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Your Wood duck is something else!
> 
> Jack


+1 It is so nice that it almost looks as if someone sculpted it and painted it there


----------



## Talys (Mar 12, 2018)

Tron, Click, Jack, & Nat -- thank you 

Cog, as always, very nice! What a beautiful bird.

Nat, those are great shots. I love the very colorful fella 8) He's strutting his stuff!!

Scott, the flamingos practically write their own captions! Nice


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 12, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Captured - yes, did you have your arm around their neck? V nice.
> 
> Jack


Thank you Jack.

Actually, I used my 16-35 @ 16 and got as close as I could without falling in. The flamingos were so adapted to people they didn't care that I was in their beaks!

I used my 300 for the crane which was only about 15 feet away.
Scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 12, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> A few older ones from "Birds of Eden" free flight bird sanctuary, Plettenberg - South Africa (still taken with 50D and first gen. 100-400mm)



Beautiful.

Sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 12, 2018)

Click said:


> Scottkinfw and Wiebe,
> 
> Very nice pictures. Well done.



Thank you.

Scott


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 12, 2018)

Since I don't drink coffee, I just look at bird portraits to get my kick-start in the morning. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 13, 2018)

First - Thanks to Click, Lion rock, mdmphoto!
Wiebe - thanks too but I still didn't write my last will... so, I will wait for more opportunities to catch the right moment of the feeding !
Second - nice new pics, congratulations to the authors!
Third - Jack... even with your (spiritual ) presence there I fail totally this weekend. Overcast sky and very dark under the canopy of the rain forest + strong wind. I saw just two Red-vented Bulbuls (species posted in the previous sessions) at the very beginning of the trail, after that - NOTHING! Hear calls (incl. of the birds of interest) but don't see the birds - dark. Next time! I'm kinda (very) stubborn when it concerns photography (and time to time it works ;D). 
And since I have nothing new to post - here are some older photos (and bad pic of a species that I have never posted before - the Gray Francolin but so far this is the only photo that I have succeed to take of that one). Please notice the difference between the juvenile Nutmeg mannikin (aka Scaly-brested Munia) and the adult, they look as separate species. It is very hard to distinguish the juveniles of this species from the juveniles of the Chestnut Mannikin (or Munia) despite the obvious difference in the adults.
All this for the guys who plan to come to the Islands !


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 13, 2018)

ISv said:


> First - Thanks to Click, Lion rock, mdmphoto!
> Wiebe - thanks too but I still didn't write my last will... so, I will wait for more opportunities to catch the right moment of the feeding !
> Second - nice new pics, congratulations to the authors!
> Third - Jack... even with your (spiritual ) presence there I fail totally this weekend. Overcast sky and very dark under the canopy of the rain forest + strong wind. I saw just two Red-vented Bulbuls (species posted in the previous sessions) at the very beginning of the trail, after that - NOTHING! Hear calls (incl. of the birds of interest) but don't see the birds - dark. Next time! I'm kinda (very) stubborn when it concerns photography (and time to time it works ;D).
> ...



Very nice captures!

Scott


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks all for your gracious comments... 8)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 13, 2018)

ISv said:


> First - Thanks to Click, Lion rock, mdmphoto!
> Wiebe - thanks too but I still didn't write my last will... so, I will wait for more opportunities to catch the right moment of the feeding !
> Second - nice new pics, congratulations to the authors!
> Third - Jack... even with your (spiritual ) presence there I fail totally this weekend. Overcast sky and very dark under the canopy of the rain forest + strong wind. I saw just two Red-vented Bulbuls (species posted in the previous sessions) at the very beginning of the trail, after that - NOTHING! Hear calls (incl. of the birds of interest) but don't see the birds - dark. Next time! I'm kinda (very) stubborn when it concerns photography (and time to time it works ;D).
> ...



Again - a very nice set of birds ISv!
Inspiring to see the diversity of birds you've encountered...

Your Gray Francolin resembles another bird I saw in this "Birds of Eden" sanctuary - unfortunately they were scurrying below the boardwalk (?) in the deeper and darker parts of the valley so the composition of the male is a bit compromised...
Female looks like your Francolin - just with some coloured feathers; do you know if they are related?
The male is abundant in colours... real peacock attitude 

Wiebe.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 13, 2018)

ISv and Nat_WA,
You both have wonder shots of colorful birds.
Looking forward to visiting the islands.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2018)

ISv, sorry I caused such a bad day. V nice shots - the first I swear looks like a bird I mounted as a kid - Hungarian partridge - they were introduced to Alberta and I guess are still around. I haven't seen one in 50 years.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2018)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## clbayley (Mar 13, 2018)

I am out of Mexican birds to post about, so I am back to my local fare...this is a Chickadee shot from a couple years ago that I reprocessed using some new skills. I like it better than the original.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice!
-r



clbayley said:


> I am out of Mexican birds to post about, so I am back to my local fare...this is a Chickadee shot from a couple years ago that I reprocessed using some new skills. I like it better than the original.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Nice!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



+1 No shortage of chickadees but how much longer do we have to wait for ...

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2018)

clbayley said:


> I am out of Mexican birds to post about, so I am back to my local fare...this is a Chickadee shot from a couple years ago that I reprocessed using some new skills. I like it better than the original.



Lovely shot. Nicely done, clbayley.


----------



## ISv (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks to all! 
Lion Rock, my birds are not as colorful as the bunch posted by Wiebe, he really got some very bright ones.
Wiebe, you for sure notice that I'm posting more of the same: there is not very big diversity of birds on Oahu. And sadly, many species are so rare (especially sad for the native birds) that you have to go many times on the best localities to take a (good) shot.
Jack, I don't think you are the reason for my bad luck (or the very bad weather - and see the sentence above...), with the rare birds it's always like that, you for sure know that.
I will go there next weekend if the weather is +/- good but also, I already have little plan B in case of bad weather (what about some photos of nesting albatrosses?) ;D!

clbayley - I love that picture!


----------



## lion rock (Mar 14, 2018)

Jack,
Your part of the continent unfortunately have a longer and colder winter. Just be patient. We just got about 3 inches of the the white stuff, and in my decades here, the uni for the first time, announced a warning a day before. Then delayed school for 3 hours. And then, totally called off school! I did some work elsewhere, and had to drive. The roads were clear, yes snowed and was plowed. Perfectly fine for all traffic.
So, hope you'll get some beauties with the upcoming seasons.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Mar 14, 2018)

ISv,
There are a number of "marksman" here who can shoot beautiful and colorful creatures. And doing it terribly well, too! Those people really make this place very special.
I think you're one of these folks that grace us.
Keep coming up with wonderful shots!
-r



ISv said:


> Thanks to all!
> Lion Rock, my birds are not as colorful as the bunch posted by Wiebe, he really got some very bright ones.
> Wiebe, you for sure notice that I'm posting more of the same: there is not very big diversity of birds on Oahu. And sadly, many species are so rare (especially sad for the native birds) that you have to go many times on the best localities to take a (good) shot.
> Jack, I don't think you are the reason for my bad luck (or the very bad weather - and see the sentence above...), with the rare birds it's always like that, you for sure know that.
> ...


----------



## ISv (Mar 14, 2018)

Lion Rock, your words are great encouragement - thank you!

Wiebe - I'm very sorry, I didn't read carefully your previous post: "...Female looks like your Francolin - just with some colored feathers; do you know if they are related?
The male is abundant in colors... real peacock attitude "

Your birds (I don't know what exactly species they are), as well as the Peacock or the Hungarian partridge that Jack mentioned (hey Jack, I have grown with these, despite not Hungarian by origin - in my original country they were everywhere in the fields) as well as the francolins are the same family - Phasianidae. Chickens and Turkey belong there too !


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 14, 2018)

ISv said:


> First - Thanks to Click, Lion rock, mdmphoto!
> Wiebe - thanks too but I still didn't write my last will... so, I will wait for more opportunities to catch the right moment of the feeding !
> Second - nice new pics, congratulations to the authors!
> Third - Jack... even with your (spiritual ) presence there I fail totally this weekend. Overcast sky and very dark under the canopy of the rain forest + strong wind. I saw just two Red-vented Bulbuls (species posted in the previous sessions) at the very beginning of the trail, after that - NOTHING! Hear calls (incl. of the birds of interest) but don't see the birds - dark. Next time! I'm kinda (very) stubborn when it concerns photography (and time to time it works ;D).
> ...


Great set!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2018)

Nothing new so I must post from long ago, otherwise I feel left out.  This is for Alan who abandoned his first love, while I'm still torn about about doing the same. 300 X1.4 

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Jack.



Thanks click - expensive shot - they kill my trees. 

Jack


----------



## Talys (Mar 15, 2018)

Jack, I love downy woodpeckers  We have a bunch that feed on peanuts that I faithfully refill every day, and have gotten very fat.

My contribution for today... do these count as portraits? 

In the second one, clearly some of the geese thought that the grass was greener on the other side


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2018)

Looking at those fat guys it seems they could feed the hungry! 

Jack


----------



## Pippan (Mar 15, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Looking at those fat guys it seems they could feed the hungry!
> 
> Jack


Mmm, foie gras!


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2018)

Pippan said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at those fat guys it seems they could feed the hungry!
> ...







Nice pictures, Phil.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 15, 2018)

Yes!
And roasted geese!
-r



Pippan said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at those fat guys it seems they could feed the hungry!
> ...


----------



## Talys (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks, lion rock, click, Pippan, and Jack 

Being someone who loves Chinese BBQ, the thought, "Barbeque Duck Bonanza!!" did cross my mind ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2018)

CR for the humour. 

Jack


----------



## NancyP (Mar 15, 2018)

Wear muck boots in that field!
Foie Gras!!!


----------



## Joules (Mar 18, 2018)

I have not postet anything in this thread before so I want to start by complementing everybody who posted here previously on their amazing shots. I've been reading every post from this thread for quite a while now and the amazing quality of the images posted here has frequently blown me away. In fact, it has inspired me to get a tele lens myself and attempt to capture some bird pictures too.

So today I went out with my new EF 55-250mm IS STM for the second time. Walking through the local forest with my eyes up in the tree I noticed this huge guy here. Looking for subjects and actually finding and capturing one was quite a lot of fun and I think it got me hooked. So, even though my equipment is certainly far below what the majority of people here use, I wanted to thank everybody for sharing their lovely and inspiring images!


----------



## lion rock (Mar 18, 2018)

Sure is beautiful!
-r



Joules said:


> I have not postet anything in this thread before so I want to start by complementing everybody who posted here previously on their amazing shots. I've been reading every post from this thread for quite a while now and the amazing quality of the images posted here has frequently blown me away. In fact, it has inspired me to get a tele lens myself and attempt to capture some bird pictures too.
> 
> So today I went out with my new EF 55-250mm IS STM for the second time. Walking through the local forest with my eyes up in the tree I noticed this huge guy here. Looking for subjects and actually finding and capturing one was quite a lot of fun and I think it got me hooked. So, even though my equipment is certainly far below what the majority of people here use, I wanted to thank everybody for sharing their lovely and inspiring images!


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2018)

That's a very nice picture, Joules. Well done.


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> CR for the humour.
> 
> Jack



+1

CR for the humour...and friendship.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 18, 2018)

Apparently, the ducks and geese have accepted me as one of the flock....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2018)

Click said:


> That's a very nice picture, Joules. Well done.



It may take a bit more luck and energy but what you've got is very capable. Beautiful.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2018)

Don, they say birds of a feather flock together. What do you feed them?

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 18, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don, they say birds of a feather flock together. What do you feed them?
> 
> Jack



I gave them cracked corn.... it is an Ottawa city park and the locals feed them well, they have no fear of people. At home, you can’t get within 100 meters of them.


----------



## clbayley (Mar 19, 2018)

It feels like winter will never end!!

Keeping the nuthatch full through the latest blast of snow.


----------



## ISv (Mar 19, 2018)

! This side is alive as usually - and getting some new members! Nice photos and sense of humor - great!
It was again cloudy/rainy in the mountain - time for my plan "B". I went to the western-most part of the island where there is usually better weather (huh - usually!). Hunt for Laysan Albatross (Phoebastria immutabilis)!

That pile of downy chick (not small at all, even at this age!) will turn into magnificent bird (usually in May when they are fledgling) with wing span ~2 meters/yards. They will walk around and eventually they will get their own ring with specific number (this population is monitored closely). They will fly and one day they will fly with their life-time partner (it's how they do it)!
In May, at the same location one can see rather big colony of Wedge-tailed Shearwater, off course at that time the the Laysan chicks are already like adults (do you hear me Riley? - it's just 5-6 miles there and back to the car!). Plus Northern laughing bird and two species of Francolin (but all of these hard to see).


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi ISv. 
Very nice series, and the explanation is nice to get too. 
Just curious, is that just 5-6 miles there  then just 5-6 miles back, :-[ or 5-6 miles round trip? 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> ! This side is alive as usually - and getting some new members! Nice photos and sense of humor - great!
> It was again cloudy/rainy in the mountain - time for my plan "B". I went to the western-most part of the island where there is usually better weather (huh - usually!). Hunt for Laysan Albatross (Phoebastria immutabilis)!
> 
> That pile of downy chick (not small at all, even at this age!) will turn into magnificent bird (usually in May when they are fledgling) with wing span ~2 meters/yards. They will walk around and eventually they will get their own ring with specific number (this population is monitored closely). They will fly and one day they will fly with their life-time partner (it's how they do it)!
> In May, at the same location one can see rather big colony of Wedge-tailed Shearwater, off course at that time the the Laysan chicks are already like adults (do you hear me Riley? - it's just 5-6 miles there and back to the car!). Plus Northern laughing bird and two species of Francolin (but all of these hard to see).


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2018)

clbayley said:


> It feels like winter will never end!!
> 
> Keeping the nuthatch full through the latest blast of snow.



Lovely shot.


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2018)

ISv said:


> ! This side is alive as usually - and getting some new members! Nice photos and sense of humor - great!
> It was again cloudy/rainy in the mountain - time for my plan "B". I went to the western-most part of the island where there is usually better weather (huh - usually!). Hunt for Laysan Albatross (Phoebastria immutabilis)!
> 
> That pile of downy chick (not small at all, even at this age!) will turn into magnificent bird (usually in May when they are fledgling) with wing span ~2 meters/yards. They will walk around and eventually they will get their own ring with specific number (this population is monitored closely). They will fly and one day they will fly with their life-time partner (it's how they do it)!
> In May, at the same location one can see rather big colony of Wedge-tailed Shearwater, off course at that time the the Laysan chicks are already like adults (do you hear me Riley? - it's just 5-6 miles there and back to the car!). Plus Northern laughing bird and two species of Francolin (but all of these hard to see).




Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 19, 2018)

ISv,
Great photos!
I read it in bed before I got up and totally missed your reminder. At breakfast, I reread and saw your special note. So, its close to where I would be going (hopefully). Saw albatross once, but far out into the ocean and couldn't shoot them . Hope I could get a chance to bag them this time. 
Anyway you could give me the location? I may get a car to go there. Truthfully, I'm getting excited about the trip and its potential! Still weeks away. And I have to be in Vancouver next week, hoping for some bald eagles.
Thanks ISv.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> Great photos!
> I read it in bed before I got up and totally missed your reminder. At breakfast, I reread and saw your special note. So, its close to where I would be going (hopefully). Saw albatross once, but far out into the ocean and couldn't shoot them . Hope I could get a chance to bag them this time.
> Anyway you could give me the location? I may get a car to go there. Truthfully, I'm getting excited about the trip and its potential! Still weeks away. And I have to be in Vancouver next week, hoping for some bald eagles.
> ...



Riley, do you have to do this to all of us sitting here in the snow. Didn't you read CL's post? 

Here I am, so desperate, I've actually returned to shooting chickadees. :'(

ISv that was cool.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Mar 19, 2018)

Jack,
I feel for you with the weather. I fare not much better than you with opportunity to shoot. Though the weather is not like yours there in the frozen north, I have trees all around that birds perch, but super hard to spot. I hear them chirping in the AM when I walk the dogs. But they remain hidden. Frustrating.
So, I have to count the days when I can shoot them at the bird feeders. Really not quite the same challenge when they're having a meal.
Jack, patience. I'll look for your chickadees, they're really good!
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, do you have to do this to all of us sitting here in the snow. Didn't you read CL's post?
> Here I am, so desperate, I've actually returned to shooting chickadees. :'(
> ISv that was cool.
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2018)

Riley there's no substitute for a sense of humour.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Mar 19, 2018)

Jack,
Nice one, hope its alive 8) ;D .
I've dug up one from last December.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Riley there's no substitute for a sense of humour.
> Jack


----------



## jprusa (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice shot jack and Riley, this guy was showing off for the ladies.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm impressed as well.
-r



jprusa said:


> Nice shot jack and Riley, this guy was showing off for the ladies.


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice shot, jprusa.


----------



## martinslade (Mar 19, 2018)

Male Blackcap


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2018)

martinslade said:


> Male Blackcap



Nice. Well done, martinslade.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice shots, all. I've often wondered how these white birds stay so white!

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Mar 19, 2018)

Click said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Male Blackcap
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## ISv (Mar 19, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ISv.
> Very nice series, and the explanation is nice to get too.
> Just curious, is that just 5-6 miles there  then just 5-6 miles back, :-[ or 5-6 miles round trip?
> 
> ...


----------



## ISv (Mar 19, 2018)

"Anyway you could give me the location? I may get a car to go there. Truthfully, I'm getting excited about the trip and its potential! Still weeks away. And I have to be in Vancouver next week, hoping for some bald eagles.
Thanks ISv."
-r
[/quote]


Hi Lion rock!
The location is Kaena point. It is not that far from the resort you will stay (huh, nothing is far on this island ;D).
I will send you my cellphone number and if you want some directions how to get there (it is easy actually). The cellphone number is if you decide to go there in a weekend - we can go together. Anyway I plan to go there after April because of the Shear waters. The albatross is granted if you go to Kaena point! With the Shear waters it is more difficult - they could be in their burrows and far from the trails (you should not walk out of the marked trails there - there is a risk to step on a burrow and kill the bird inside).


----------



## lion rock (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks ISv,
I'll put it on the map to go visit.
For now, I'll not need your number yet, that may change when I see my plans after arriving. Still I have your e-mail address, and should suffice for the present. Anyway, appreciate the generosity.

I saw a photog using a tripod at the breeding ground of puffins and one of the tripod leg was out of the platform into the ground and straight away, the reserve people told him to get the leg off! I know to respect wildlife reserves.
Thanks.
-r




ISv said:


> "Anyway you could give me the location? I may get a car to go there. Truthfully, I'm getting excited about the trip and its potential! Still weeks away. And I have to be in Vancouver next week, hoping for some bald eagles.
> Thanks ISv."
> -r




Hi Lion rock!
The location is Kaena point. It is not that far from the resort you will stay (huh, nothing is far on this island ;D).
I will send you my cellphone number and if you want some directions how to get there (it is easy actually). The cellphone number is if you decide to go there in a weekend - we can go together. Anyway I plan to go there after April because of the Shear waters. The albatross is granted if you go to Kaena point! With the Shear waters it is more difficult - they could be in their burrows and far from the trails (you should not walk out of the marked trails there - there is a risk to step on a burrow and kill the bird inside).
[/quote]


----------



## jprusa (Mar 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, jprusa.





lion rock said:


> I'm impressed as well.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HB (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi Jack,
Your chickadee's may be common to you but don't forget you have viewers from all over the planet. Nice image..
here's one off mine.
Harry.


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2018)

Lovely shot, Harry.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 19, 2018)

HB said:


> Hi Jack,
> Your chickadee's may be common to you but don't forget you have viewers from all over the planet. Nice image..
> here's one off mine.
> Harry.


Nice Picture ! beautiful bird


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 19, 2018)

Good advice for all of us to remember what's common is usually a local thing ... unless we're talking House sparrow! 

I really enjoy hearing some description of the shot and situation from whomever is willing to provide it. Seems we're attracting more participants, albeit slowly and that's great.

Jack


----------



## HB (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks Click, jprusa. Around here ( Scotland) Blue tits are so common birdwatchers seldom give them a second glance but now just as the breeding season approaches they are bursting with colour, I took this image whilst waiting for a much harder subject to appear, truth is I was so absorbed taking images off the abundant tit, (chickadee) species around the morning fairly whizzed by.


----------



## gsw1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice shot well done


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 20, 2018)

HB said:


> Hi Jack,
> Your chickadee's may be common to you but don't forget you have viewers from all over the planet. Nice image..
> here's one off mine.
> Harry.



+1 to Jack's chikadee,
Nice picture of your blue tit Harry!

Lately I've also had a family of long-tailed tits visiting the feeders in my garden, but I haven't had the patience to set up the camera and wait for them to 'pose'... (They usually visit with 3-6 at the same time, only for a very short time and then they're off again  Too quick when I still need to fetch the camera to a good vantage point)

Wiebe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks Wiebe and it sure sounds familiar - if you don't make a conscious effort they're always gone when you arrive. Not good when you have other activities that must be done but are keeping half an eye on the visitors.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2018)

Harry, I enjoyed seeing your "chickadee". Always nice to see birds we don't have but hey he's got more colour than mine! 

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Mar 20, 2018)

Blackcap in Blossom


----------



## HankMD (Mar 20, 2018)

Hey, Wiebe,

Your Golden Pheasant (native to China, I believe) is definitely related to the Gray Francolin. According to Wikipedia, they both belong to the Phasianidae family, which includes pheasants, partridges, junglefowl, chickens, Old World quail, and peafowl.

---

Jack,

I totally enjoyed shooting Black-capped Chickadees while visiting Seattle (and the related Chestnut-backed Chickadee on San Juan Island in the Salish Sea). It still amazes me that you folks get to see tits without having to go up to the mountains, which is what I have to do (here in E. Asia) to see Yellow Tits, Green-backed Tits, Chestnut-bellied Tits, Coal Tits, etc.

I do sympathize with having TOO MUCH of the same, though. I struggle to recall the last time I shot a Light-vented Bulbul -- must have been years ago -- they're just so ubiquitous....

<Cloaking device ON again...>


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2018)

martinslade said:


> Blackcap in Blossom



Very nice. Well done, martinslade.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2018)

Click said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Blackcap in Blossom
> ...



+1 And especially the flowers - where are my flowers! I'm getting more than impatient!

I think I promised no more redpolls but I'll pull a trump.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2018)

Nice picture, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks click.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 20, 2018)

martinslade said:


> Blackcap in Blossom


Nice Pic , that tree looks like the one I have in my yard , the birds love it and I was told it was a plum tree but has not produced any fruit.


----------



## clbayley (Mar 21, 2018)

Today is the first day of spring, and the birds know it. 100's of waxwings descended into my little forest. The sound of it was mesmerizing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 21, 2018)

V nice CL. Years ago I went outside to see all the waxwings I could hear and turned out it was the beginning of my tinnitus. What a shock and disappointment.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2018)

Very nice picture, clbayley.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 21, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Today is the first day of spring, and the birds know it. 100's of waxwings descended into my little forest. The sound of it was mesmerizing.


Nice Picture! They will be here soon!


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 21, 2018)

Joules said:


> I have not postet anything in this thread before so I want to start by complementing everybody who posted here previously on their amazing shots. I've been reading every post from this thread for quite a while now and the amazing quality of the images posted here has frequently blown me away. In fact, it has inspired me to get a tele lens myself and attempt to capture some bird pictures too.
> 
> So today I went out with my new EF 55-250mm IS STM for the second time. Walking through the local forest with my eyes up in the tree I noticed this huge guy here. Looking for subjects and actually finding and capturing one was quite a lot of fun and I think it got me hooked. So, even though my equipment is certainly far below what the majority of people here use, I wanted to thank everybody for sharing their lovely and inspiring images!



Awesome shot! Just goes to show you that you don't need the best of the best equipment to get the best shot

Keep it up.

Scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 21, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Today is the first day of spring, and the birds know it. 100's of waxwings descended into my little forest. The sound of it was mesmerizing.



Simply beautiful

Scott


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 21, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Today is the first day of spring, and the birds know it. 100's of waxwings descended into my little forest. The sound of it was mesmerizing.


Beautiful bird. Very nicely captured shot.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 21, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > martinslade said:
> ...



A picture / moment worthy breaking your promise for 
v. nice Jack!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 21, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Today is the first day of spring, and the birds know it. 100's of waxwings descended into my little forest. The sound of it was mesmerizing.



Beautiful bird, excellent shot clbayley!
The lighting brings out all details in the eyes (and - a light in the eye - the best way to create this "alive" feel). Nice colours also

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 21, 2018)

HankMD said:


> Hey, Wiebe,
> 
> Your Golden Pheasant (native to China, I believe) is definitely related to the Gray Francolin. According to Wikipedia, they both belong to the Phasianidae family, which includes pheasants, partridges, junglefowl, chickens, Old World quail, and peafowl.
> 
> ....



Thanks HankMD for identifying. With the 'mission' of the sanctuary I had expected the birds to be native in the South-African region - but hey, it's beautiful enough to break the rules 

Wiebe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks Wiebe. They say more snow and that can make for some interesting shots of the common birds if the timing and lighting is right.

Jack


----------



## Joules (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks Click, Jack, scottkinfw for your nice words, very much appreciated.

clbayley that image is fantastic, the bird and lighting are superb!

I'm far from getting such results yet. But I've explored a new area in my city yesterday and while it did turn out to one of those places that look amazing to the eye but are really hard to photograph, I noticed that there was a ton of different birds around the ground and the sky. Giving this different type of photography a shot is really fun, it feels similar to doing macro. The diversity and difficulty make it quite exiting and rewarding.

Edit: Birds are giving me quite skeptic glances, that's certainly different from the indifferent stare of a bug ;D


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice pictures, Joules. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 21, 2018)

Joules, keep them coming. 

One thing I've found in about 5 years owning a DSLR is that a motionless person, particularly sitting, for me often a lawn chair, is not threatening to many birds and animals. Often I'll pack along a good book and plan to just sit and read with the camera handy. Many of my best shots have come in these circumstances. When I tramp through the bush it seems I'm more likely to not see anything because they are far ahead moving away from me.

I try to observe from afar and if I see subjects then I quietly move into the area and set up to read (not in winter though).

Once while sitting right beside a very small creek that cut though a slough a baby muskrat came out of the water no more than 8 feet from me and proceeded to eat bulrush leaves for a number of minutes. Luckily, the 300 lens has pretty close focus. I couldn't stop pinching myself for days.  Not a bird but I'm posting it anyway.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2018)

I really like this shot. Well done, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 21, 2018)

Click said:


> I really like this shot. Well done, Jack.



Thanks click. I thought, now how will I be punished for posting this strange looking bird.  Banned for a week? 

Never the less I stand behind the advice to any newbies.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 21, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> One thing I've found in about 5 years owning a DSLR is that a motionless person, particularly sitting, for me often a lawn chair, is not threatening to many birds and animals. Often I'll pack along a good book and plan to just sit and read with the camera handy. Many of my best shots have come in these circumstances. When I tramp through the bush it seems I'm more likely to not see anything because they are far ahead moving away from me.



I have always claimed that my two best pieces of photography gear are a comfortable seat and a good book


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 21, 2018)

Well Don, how about that. Not great for exercise though. I imagine the animals get curious about what we're reading. Ah, but what if it's a Grizzly bear? 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 21, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I've found in about 5 years owning a DSLR is that a motionless person, particularly sitting, for me often a lawn chair, is not threatening to many birds and animals. Often I'll pack along a good book and plan to just sit and read with the camera handy. Many of my best shots have come in these circumstances. When I tramp through the bush it seems I'm more likely to not see anything because they are far ahead moving away from me.
> ...



An Art Morris book?


----------



## martinslade (Mar 21, 2018)

Click said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Blackcap in Blossom
> ...



Thanks Click


----------



## martinslade (Mar 21, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > martinslade said:
> ...



LOL - thanks Jack


----------



## Talys (Mar 22, 2018)

Joules, very nice shots!  

Jack, cool muskrat. It's ok, it's kind of like one of the Angry Birds... you just have to catapult it to get him into flight!


----------



## ISv (Mar 22, 2018)

Very nice photos as usually!

martinslade - your picture is making me nostalgic, I spent a lot of time as a child in garden with a lot of these trees (but the bird is exotic to me) - thank you!
clbayley - great shot! I love the colors of the background - perfect match for the bird!
Jack - that Muskrat Baby... I'm really jealous! Excellent light and execution!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2018)

ISv, it just happened. It's a wonder it was even close to being acceptable. I had to rotate part of my body to a very awkward pose ever so slowly so as to not frighten the guy and then fire in the moment, most likely not checking settings or anything. And that's what I like about modern DSLRs - they are very forgiving if you shoot RAW.  Advice that's common sense - always keep your camera at roughly the correct settings for the moment. Since I'm usually on M, the camera isn't likely to be to far off.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 22, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> ISv, it just happened. It's a wonder it was even close to being acceptable. I had to rotate part of my body to a very awkward pose ever so slowly so as to not frighten the guy and then fire in the moment, most likely not checking settings or anything. And that's what I like about modern DSLRs - they are very forgiving if you shoot RAW.  Advice that's common sense - always keep your camera at roughly the correct settings for the moment. Since I'm usually on M, the camera isn't likely to be to far off.
> 
> Jack



Jack, I shoot in settings JEPG + RAW. Don't know why since anyway I'm PP the raw files and ignore the JEPGs. Time to change this...

"Advice that's common sense - always keep your camera at roughly the correct settings for the moment." - I always do this. My problem is that I usually don't know the next moment ! If you wait for the birds to come to you (one of your previous posts - and I absolutely agree with that one) it works. But if you are in area where there are not that much of interesting objects you have to hunt... and you don't know the conditions for the next shot.

"Since I'm usually on M, the camera isn't likely to be to far off." - hmm ! This looks like an equation. Why not take it from the opposite site? "If the camera is not far off from my "M", why I should not shoot at "A" (and be prepared for more unpredictable situations - instead changing the settings manually, anyway the processor is faster than me?
I also use "M" but only when the camera is far away from the reality (night shots for just one example). The problem with all cameras is that they are calibrated for these 13-18% gray (I'm kind of confused for the exact % ). In +/- normal (well, what is "normal"? - but I'm sure everyone understands what I mean) light I find my camera (and for sure all other modern cameras) rather accurate.


----------



## Joules (Mar 22, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Joules, keep them coming.
> 
> One thing I've found in about 5 years owning a DSLR is that a motionless person, particularly sitting, for me often a lawn chair, is not threatening to many birds and animals. Often I'll pack along a good book and plan to just sit and read with the camera handy. Many of my best shots have come in these circumstances. When I tramp through the bush it seems I'm more likely to not see anything because they are far ahead moving away from me.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful image! Cute guy. Are they rare or do you see them often and it was only so special, because you also got to shoot it?

Also thank you very much for your advice! I will certainly give it a try when I'm out to photograph animals the next time.

I think I've also experienced that behaviour of birds quite a while ago. I was at a small lake around dawn, exploring a moor near my home. On the near bank I saw a bunch of geese, and since I had my EF-S 10-18mm on at that point, I sat down in the dirt and looked for my EF 85mm 1.8 (My longest lens at the time). It was burried all the way down in the bag, so it took a while for me to find it and put it on the camera. By the time I was finished, I discovered the geese had come very close and had spread around me in different more or less attractive poses. One of them was even uncomfortably close, so much so that I became quite aware of the pointy parts of its beak. It almost filled the frame ;D

Also, sorry for posting so many similar shots, but that was basically the last presentable bird images I had, so I'll try to up the quality and diversity if I can foir what may come in the future.

Edit: If I don't want my images to become so huge and take up that my space I have to upload them somewhere else and embedd them, right? Instead of using the CR attachment feature?


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice pictures, Joules.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 22, 2018)

Joules said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Joules, keep them coming.
> ...


I really like that 2nd shot!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2018)

ISv , M with auto ISO is a form of auto and I'm not against it. If your camera has metering linked to a spot AF point then that is pretty useful. There will be the odd time that my fully manual setting will be off but it won't be fooled by bright objects like the sky. 

Actually, since I'm not that experienced and not a pro I shouldn't be making such assertions. 

Sitting and waiting often works but there are many situations where wandering places you in the presence of unsuspecting subject. Sometimes, for example, birds are so engaged in interactions that they basically ignore humans entirely. That happens when it's mating season and males are competing and so forth. Still my % is better sitting still.

Joules, muskrats are common, usually there is one or two in every little slough but the odds of me getting a baby sitting right in front of me like that are pretty low. The picture exaggerates the size - he could be held in my two cupped hands. I think I've discovered that these guys don't have very good eyesight, although they can detect motion well.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 23, 2018)

Joules, nice shots!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 23, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> ISv , M with auto ISO is a form of auto and I'm not against it. If your camera has metering linked to a spot AF point then that is pretty useful. There will be the odd time that my fully manual setting will be off but it won't be fooled by bright objects like the sky.
> 
> Actually, since I'm not that experienced and not a pro I shouldn't be making such assertions.
> 
> ...



Most of my best wildlife shots have been from the canoe. I can control it one handed without lifting the paddle out or splashing, and often get upwind and drift motionless past my target, making sure that I never head straight at them....

I have had loons fishing around the canoe, drifted past herons, and osprey pluck fish out of the river beside me. And yes, muskrats have poor eyesight, I have sat still and had them swim past me without seeing me


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 23, 2018)

Joules said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Joules, keep them coming.
> ...



Nice set of pictures Joules, I especially like the second one with the slightly misty background and reflections as context. Well done!

Wiebe.

P.S. Most 'posters' resize the posted images to ~2000pixels (long side) so they don't take up so much space, while preserving enough detail for meaningful viewing & feedback


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2018)

Don, you couldn't be more correct. I don't have too much experience with canoes but anything that floats will do. Sometimes it's the birds that are drifting when one is still on the shore and that works great too.

Jack


----------



## martinslade (Mar 23, 2018)

Goldcrest


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice. Well done, martinslade.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 23, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don, you couldn't be more correct. I don't have too much experience with canoes but anything that floats will do. Sometimes it's the birds that are drifting when one is still on the shore and that works great too.
> 
> Jack


Sometimes they go right past and ignore you....


----------



## ISv (Mar 23, 2018)

1. ...ISv , M with auto ISO is a form of auto and I'm not against it. If your camera has metering linked to a spot AF point then that is pretty useful. There will be the odd time that my fully manual setting will be off but it won't be fooled by bright objects like the sky. .... 

2. Actually, since I'm not that experienced and not a pro I shouldn't be making such assertions. 

3. Still my % is better sitting still.


Jack, a agree 100% with point 1, and yes, my camera has all focus points linked to the metering. My problem is that I not always have the time to switch from one type of metering to another (have to practice this). Another problem is when you shoot with focus tracking - the autofocus not always is able to track the same point of the object and is catching some of the next points. It's a problem when the object is very differently reflective on different points of the body.

Concerning the point 2 - Hey Jack, stop pretending, I would be very surprised if some one in this forum believes you ;D!

Point 3 - same here! I'm attaching Wandering Tattler that come very close to me (unusual at least here, on the island): I notice the bird feeding in shallow water and when approached it just flush. I walked ~20-30 yards further and it went back to the same spot. Few times like this until I realized it is strongly attracted to that spot. I just kneel in the shade of a tree near the spot and in 10-15 minutes the bird started coming closer and closer. Later I figure out that it was picking shrimp on that place...


----------



## ISv (Mar 23, 2018)

martinslade said:


> Goldcrest




Martinslade - lovely shot!


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2018)

Very nice shot, ISv.


----------



## martinslade (Mar 23, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice. Well done, martinslade.



Thanks Click


----------



## martinslade (Mar 23, 2018)

ISv said:


> martinslade said:
> 
> 
> > Goldcrest
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2018)

Great shots both of you.

ISv, dragon flies are a good example for returning to favorite spots. I think a creature may very well be where they are because they like it there, so why wouldn't they return. 

I do try hard to learn what is best but, no I'm not going to claim any expertise. I only claim persistence. My camera is programmed to have single spot focus on the shutter with one of my little fingers pressing one shot or servo and my thumb sits on the Back button, which when pressed overrides the shutter and gives me multi-point. This is one choice that is good for birds that are stationary but quickly going to flight. On purchase the programming was daunting but now I'm fine with all the options.

Don is that what it's like there right now? - we had heavy winds and a dusting of snow that chased spring away last night. However, March in Alberta is often like that.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 24, 2018)

Don, these ducklings are chasing somebody ! Most probably you have been at place where they are fed?


----------



## ISv (Mar 24, 2018)

Digging in old folders (it looks gloom forecast for the weekend here: rain and time to time thunderstorms) but I somehow don't like when SYBP (Show your bird portraits) is not forward...
All of these are from the same day as the Tattler (I think once I sad Wiebe that some days are just better than others. Usually we use to blame the weather, air conditions (pile more! ;D) but not that "thing" just behind of the camera :! 
Great weekend to everyone!


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2018)

Very nice series, ISv

I wish you a great weekend too.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 24, 2018)

ISv, I really like that sinister BCNH, with the reflected colours.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Mar 24, 2018)

ISv,
Great shots!
The last one especially. Fantastic!
-r


----------



## jprusa (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice series ISv !


----------



## TheJock (Mar 24, 2018)

Not posted in a long time, so here's a couple from the Jebel Hafit Mountain range in Al Ain in the UAE from yesterday.
1. Blue Rock Thrush
2. Arabian Partridge


----------



## lion rock (Mar 24, 2018)

Stewart,
Nice.
The Blue Rock looks very smart.
-r



Stewart K said:


> Not posted in a long time, so here's a couple from the Jebel Hafit Mountain range in Al Ain in the UAE from yesterday.
> 1. Blue Rock Thrush
> 2. Arabian Partridge


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice pictures, Stewart.


----------



## ISv (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks to all! 
Unfortunately that reflected light doesn't happen very often (or may be I don't search it hard enough).
Click, my weekend started with flash flood warning in the night and it's going to be like that till tomorrow !
Steward K - I have not seen that partridge up to now, thanks!


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2018)

ISv said:


> Click, my weekend started with flash flood warning in the night and it's going to be like that till tomorrow !





I hope everything will be ok for you.


----------



## ISv (Mar 24, 2018)

Click said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Click, my weekend started with flash flood warning in the night and it's going to be like that till tomorrow !
> ...




Thanks Click but I'm on high ground and can not be affected by flash flood. Only my plans for outdoor weekend were "flooded". There is some hope for tomorrow but I have to wait and see!


----------



## ISv (Mar 25, 2018)

By my activity on the forum today one easily can imagine the situation with the weather here .
Attaching two more photos of the Tattler (same day). Once familiar with me, we I think become a friends (but some small disagreement between a friends is part of the life .
Attaching also older photo of the mountain as it looks from my apartment (slightly different spot) in very similar day. The real situation right now looks exactly like on that pic - it's an improvement!


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2018)

Very nice pictures, ISv.

Can I ask you where you live?


----------



## clbayley (Mar 25, 2018)

Jack - you inspired me all winter with your Redpolls, so I had to get my own shot before they leave my area...


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2018)

That's a lovely shot, clbayley.


----------



## ISv (Mar 25, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, ISv.
> 
> Can I ask you where you live?




Click, I didn't know it's a secret for anyone on the forum !
Archipelago (or Island chain if you like it better) of Hawaii - Oahu Island.


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you, ISv.

That's a beautiful region of the world.


----------



## ISv (Mar 25, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Jack - you inspired me all winter with your Redpolls, so I had to get my own shot before they leave my area...



Good one clbayley! I still have to acknowledge, from all Redpolls (up to now ) my favorite is Jack's famous "Surrealistic" Redpoll (I think Allan F found the best word to describe it)!


----------



## ISv (Mar 25, 2018)

Click said:


> Thank you, ISv.
> 
> That's a beautiful region of the world.



I really hope you don't mean this particular day  ;D!


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2018)

I live in Canada, I'm under the snow right now  ...Flooding period will be later in the next upcoming weeks in my region...


----------



## ISv (Mar 25, 2018)

Click said:


> I live in Canada, I'm under the snow right now  ...Flooding period will be later in the next upcoming weeks in my region...



Click, I cross my fingers for gradual increase of the temperatures there and respectively not much of flooding!


----------



## lion rock (Mar 25, 2018)

ISv,
That photo of the mountain side is wonderful. Bad weather, maybe, but it makes for dreamy scene.
I have now in picture. About 8 inches of white stuff.
-r

pic from last night, blasted with speed light.
pics from earlier this evening.

Apologies about the contents of the photos.




ISv said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, ISv.
> ...





ISv said:


> By my activity on the forum today one easily can imagine the situation with the weather here .
> Attaching two more photos of the Tattler (same day). Once familiar with me, we I think become a friends (but some small disagreement between a friends is part of the life .
> Attaching also older photo of the mountain as it looks from my apartment (slightly different spot) in very similar day. The real situation right now looks exactly like on that pic - it's an improvement!


----------



## ISv (Mar 25, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> That photo of the mountain side is wonderful. Bad weather, maybe, but it makes for dreamy scene.
> I have now in picture. About 8 inches of white stuff.
> -r



Lion rock, once here you will have the opportunity to take pictures of the mountains - they are spectacular. But if you want a pic like my one - be careful what you wish ! I hope it is not going to rain all the week as it was here recently!
And I'm sure you will take much better pictures - I posted one made with my "birder's" lens at 200mm - just snap on the way home ;D! With wide-angle one can make wonderful pictures here, and especially on Maui (weather permit :-\)!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2018)

clbayley, that warms my heart. Great pic. Recently I've had as many as 3 dozen in my grass and tree. I might post the odd one in due course. For a long time I had Pileated WPs and now this winter basically none. 

Jack


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

this one is more a portait of his attitude 

Cheers


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your pictures, Stefan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2018)

Click said:


> Thanks for sharing your pictures, Stefan.



+1 It's nice to see the behavior in shots since we don't have the video.

Jack


----------



## Talys (Mar 25, 2018)

Clbayley, that bird looks like it has attitude, LOL. Nicely done! 

Stefan, cool shot!


----------



## Joules (Mar 26, 2018)

Stewart K, ISv, clbayley, nice shots! Birds and water seem to make a very nice combination, the reflections give the images such a nice feeling. And that redpoll is looking great!

Steve Dmark2, fun images. Having just found my interest in birds I am way more exited about photographing birds that are somewhat rare, at least from my experience - But getting the classics is great too and you've done a nice job. I've attempted to get one as well, but the branches and rubish lighting make the image look pretty average, despite the bird actually being super close thanks to trying the "Don't move, just wait" trick.

Previous to that I found a bird that does not seems to be classic at all, at least I can't remember having seen it ever before. I was riding my bike around some fields with my camera ready and amongst a ton of crows flying around I noticed a bird that seemed to be overly aggressive towards the crows and on closer inspection was too small and bright to be a crow, so I got the camera out. Does anybody know what it is?

Also, I'm afraid my birds technically fill up too little space in the images to call them portraits. I wanted to share the bird though, it really was a very interesting one. The way it was flying and attacking the crows despite beeing smaller looked amazing, very acrobatic and different from what I'm used to seeing (Which wasn't much until recently, so ... ;D)


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice pictures, Joules.


----------



## ISv (Mar 26, 2018)

Joules said:


> Stewart K, ISv, clbayley, nice shots! Birds and water seem to make a very nice combination, the reflections give the images such a nice feeling. And that redpoll is looking great!
> 
> Steve Dmark2, fun images. Having just found my interest in birds I am way more exited about photographing birds that are somewhat rare, at least from my experience - But getting the classics is great too and you've done a nice job. I've attempted to get one as well, but the branches and rubish lighting make the image look pretty average, despite the bird actually being super close thanks to trying the "Don't move, just wait" trick.
> 
> ...



Joules, your bird is Northern Lapwing (Vanellus vanellus). In the breeding season they are aggressive to intruders near their nests (incl. humans - I know this by experience )). The chance to get really close to them is miserable (hide will work I think but keep in mind - they are very aware even at dusk). Not that rare in wet grassland. Once you know the species you can figure out it's habits and the best places to find it again. Amazing birds anyway!


----------



## ISv (Mar 26, 2018)

Joules, I just check my literature: that bird is a male in full breeding plumage. Did you take that pictures in early spring? 
I have to admit, I didn't know males and females are different in breeding plumage...


----------



## Joules (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks Click and thank you very much for the Information ISv!

Northern Lapwing, so that's Kiebitz in German. Very interesting, I've never heard of it before but apparently it breeds around the area - Hamburg, Germay that is.

I took the image the day before yesterday, so technically in early spring if you want. Although it has been unusually cold and rainy throughout March, with lots of frost and snow, so I'm not sure if winter is really gone yet ;D. You can see puddles in the one image, but the bare field the bird was defending against the crow was actually flooded in large parts - So your bit about wetland fits perfectly.

There actually was a second one of this kind further back in thr field, so far that I didn't bother shooting it since the near one was already so small in the pictures. Guess that was the female then? Hopefully they'll actually breed around there so I can actually find them again. I like the look of them. 

Anyway, thanks a lot for teaching me something. I've always thought of many things around my home beeing very average, but photography gives me a chance to see I'm wrong and learn about the interesting things around me.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 26, 2018)

martinslade said:


> Goldcrest



Lovely shot martinslade!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 26, 2018)

ISv said:


> Digging in old folders (it looks gloom forecast for the weekend here: rain and time to time thunderstorms) but I somehow don't like when SYBP (Show your bird portraits) is not forward...
> All of these are from the same day as the Tattler (I think once I sad Wiebe that some days are just better than others. Usually we use to blame the weather, air conditions (pile more! ;D) but not that "thing" just behind of the camera :!
> Great weekend to everyone!



+1 on "that thing"... 
As Jack says - persistence pays off in good pictures (but it may be difficult to persist long enough )

Nice pictures btw.! 8)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 26, 2018)

Stewart K said:


> Not posted in a long time, so here's a couple from the Jebel Hafit Mountain range in Al Ain in the UAE from yesterday.
> 1. Blue Rock Thrush
> 2. Arabian Partridge



V.nice shots Stewart!


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 26, 2018)

ISv said:


> By my activity on the forum today one easily can imagine the situation with the weather here .
> Attaching two more photos of the Tattler (same day). Once familiar with me, we I think become a friends (but some small disagreement between a friends is part of the life .
> Attaching also older photo of the mountain as it looks from my apartment (slightly different spot) in very similar day. The real situation right now looks exactly like on that pic - it's an improvement!



Second one with the reflections is especially nice!
And personally I don't mind your mountain conditions - as long as there is not too much rain; the mist often creates such wonderful scenic and spheric photography scenes... Although I agree those conditions are less ideal for bird photography ... :'(

Wiebe


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 26, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Jack - you inspired me all winter with your Redpolls, so I had to get my own shot before they leave my area...



Such a cute bird - and very well captured clbayley!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 26, 2018)

Joules said:


> Stewart K, ISv, clbayley, nice shots! Birds and water seem to make a very nice combination, the reflections give the images such a nice feeling. And that redpoll is looking great!
> 
> Steve Dmark2, fun images. Having just found my interest in birds I am way more exited about photographing birds that are somewhat rare, at least from my experience - But getting the classics is great too and you've done a nice job. I've attempted to get one as well, but the branches and rubish lighting make the image look pretty average, despite the bird actually being super close thanks to trying the "Don't move, just wait" trick.
> 
> ...



Hi Joules, these lapwings (kiebitz / kievit in german / dutch) are indeed very accomplished flyers, they seem to be able to "fold up" in mid-air and spread out again in a completely different direction...

We used to have many of them in the lower fields but the reduction in wet grassland and intensive cultivation of agricultural land has reduced their habitat :'(

Wiebe.


----------



## ISv (Mar 26, 2018)

Joules said:


> Thanks Click and thank you very much for the Information ISv!
> 
> Northern Lapwing, so that's Kiebitz in German. Very interesting, I've never heard of it before but apparently it breeds around the area - Hamburg, Germay that is.
> 
> ...




You are welcome Joules !
Keep posting!


----------



## ISv (Mar 26, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > By my activity on the forum today one easily can imagine the situation with the weather here .
> ...




Wiebe, your statement (in red ) is understatement ! I was there exactly for birds and not just the rain, mostly the darkness was an obstacle. Flash may work but first you need to know where to aim the flash ;D!
Yesterday I tried again (mostly sunny) on different trail: after 200-300 meters/yards I got in front of raised from the last rains stream - very risky to cross, especially with the gear. So, again no new pictures of birds.
Cheers!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 27, 2018)

Red-bellied Woodpecker.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 27, 2018)

Northern Mockingbird.


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2018)

Very nice shots, chrysoberyl. I especially like the Red-bellied Woodpecker.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 27, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, chrysoberyl. I especially like the Red-bellied Woodpecker.



Thanks, Click. He is my favorite, too, until I locate a pileated.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2018)

Took out my Sigma 150-600mm C on a walk today, but put it on the 5DIV by mistake instead of the DSR, but it was the right thing to have done as the light was bad. I witnessed a terrible scene: four drakes g*ng r*p*ng a mallard duck. The first was at iso 12000. The noise didn't seem too bad for a camera that isn't a Sony.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2018)

And high up was my old friend the Peregrine Falcon, looking menacing.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 27, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Took out my Sigma 150-600mm C on a walk today, but put it on the 5DIV by mistake instead of the DSR, but it was the right thing to have done as the light was bad. I witnessed a terrible scene: four drakes g*ng r*p*ng a mallard duck. The first was at iso 12000. The noise didn't seem too bad for a camera that isn't a Sony.



!! Is this normal?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 27, 2018)

AlanF said:


> And high up was my old friend the Peregrine Falcon, looking menacing.



Nice - post more!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2018)

OK one more. These are tiny 100% crops backlit in misty light, the bird is only 600x600 px. The Siggie does quite well.


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2018)

AlanF said:


> OK one more. These are tiny 100% crops backlit in misty light, the bird is only 600x600 px. The Siggie does quite well.



Yes, it does.

Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 28, 2018)

Click said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > OK one more. These are tiny 100% crops backlit in misty light, the bird is only 600x600 px. The Siggie does quite well.
> ...


+1


----------



## ISv (Mar 28, 2018)

Excellent job chrysoberyl! The Woodpecker is more attractive but both shots are technically very good (from my point of view! I'm not the one to judge)!


----------



## ISv (Mar 28, 2018)

AlanF - in right moment at the right place! This is rather strange for birds, at least I have never seen something like this before. Did you see any other females around in the field?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2018)

chrysoberyl, V nice.

Alan surely you intervened! Never seen that before because the drakes are always fighting each other off.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 28, 2018)

Chrysoberyl, it seems you are looking for the Pileated Woodpecker. I have zero experience with the North American birds and can not give first hand advise. 
What I found in The CornellLab is this (copy and paste): "Pileated Woodpeckers are forest birds that require large, standing dead trees and downed wood. Forests can be evergreen, deciduous, or mixed and are often old, particularly in the West. In the East they live in young forests as well and may even be seen in partially wooded suburbs and backyards".
If you already have the info where to find them - just ignore my post!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 28, 2018)

ISv said:


> AlanF - in right moment at the right place! This is rather strange for birds, at least I have never seen something like this before. Did you see any other females around in the field?



There was a shortage of females. I wonder which drake would help raise the ducklings?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 28, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> chrysoberyl, V nice.
> 
> Alan surely you intervened! Never seen that before because the drakes are always fighting each other off.
> 
> Jack



There was a stream and fence between us. I cheated by using a telephoto lens and cropping to make it look like a close up.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 28, 2018)

ISv said:


> Chrysoberyl, it seems you are looking for the Pileated Woodpecker. I have zero experience with the North American birds and can not give first hand advise.
> What I found in The CornellLab is this (copy and paste): "Pileated Woodpeckers are forest birds that require large, standing dead trees and downed wood. Forests can be evergreen, deciduous, or mixed and are often old, particularly in the West. In the East they live in young forests as well and may even be seen in partially wooded suburbs and backyards".
> If you already have the info where to find them - just ignore my post!



Thank you, ISv! I live south of Atlanta, GA, and they live here. I have seen them but too far way for my kit (200mm max). I very much want an affordable 400 or 500mm prime.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 28, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> chrysoberyl, V nice.
> 
> Alan surely you intervened! Never seen that before because the drakes are always fighting each other off.
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack. Coming from you, I am very complimented. Your avatar draws my eye every time you post.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2018)

chrysoberyl, we're all here enjoying whatever each is able to accomplish. I've tried and given up pleading my only average capability (but exceptional persistence). I think it was Alan F who commented some time back about the most impressive photos of birds usually involving hides of bating or similar. To some extent that's true, I believe. 

At some point, I concluded that my photos of what's around me were never going to be very impressive unless I took the bull by the horns. I had a barn shed with an attic that was kind of low but by putting up a "bell tower" it would be tall enough for me to stand. I constructed the tower and put cutouts on 3 sides and started shooting form there using a gimbal. Being close to a nice grove of trees and with added stumps for birds to perch on I started spending time up there, even in the winter, with a heater at my feet and the results blew me away.

This is where I managed a lot of my Pileated woodpecker shots that were impressive. Just walking around I would never get such shots, as a rule, but I have lucked out on occasion (now at 800 mm I do better). This year, sadly, I've only seen a Pileated once and I didn't scramble to shoot it because I have many run of the mill shots. I really miss them. The trees we generally have around here don't strike me as being big enough for their nests but obviously I must be wrong. They like suet so you can try that to attract them - poke it into tree cracks and rotten stumps that are visible to you.

Here is an old shot showing the tell tale suit on beak, shot with 300 mm and often I'd even use the 70-200.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2018)

Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks click. Nothing new to post anyway and I typically never post hi rez but in this case why not in case someone likes to see this amazing bird up close. I got such a boost of adrenaline every time the opportunity presented itself. So Blessed.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Mar 29, 2018)

Timely discussion, Jack! I just saw a Pileated in my yard and went out to snap his pic...but scared him away. Meanwhile this Downy was just FROZEN in place, which is odd, they never hold still. Is there a woodpecker dominance thing going on?


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2018)

Beautiful shot, clbayley. Nicely done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, clbayley. Nicely done.



+1 A sure sign that spring hasn't arrived - we're stuck with the regulars.

CL I wouldn't call it common but they certainly do that from time to time. In those cases they generally fluff up nicely. I wouldn't dare to guess what's in their head. Like the chickadees they are such sweet birds and we have tons of them along with the WB nuthatch who doesn't quite qualify as sweet. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you, ISv! I live south of Atlanta, GA, and they live here. I have seen them but too far way for my kit (200mm max). I very much want an affordable 400 or 500mm prime.
[/quote]

chrysoberyl, affordable means different things to different people but in my norms we will never see an affordable prime lens in these focal lengths.


----------



## ISv (Mar 29, 2018)

Jack, clbayley - beautiful pics! Jack, your "regulars" are not represent around me, no woodpeckers on the islands.
But we have this one - in the "regular" quantity ;D!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2018)

ISv said:


> Thank you, ISv! I live south of Atlanta, GA, and they live here. I have seen them but too far way for my kit (200mm max). I very much want an affordable 400 or 500mm prime.



chrysoberyl, affordable means different things to different people but in my norms we will never see an affordable prime lens in these focal lengths.
[/quote]

Maybe not affordable but I was determined to have the 400 DO II and I did without other things to make such a purchase possible. I wouldn't have bought the 300 2.8 II if the 400 had been available back then. Having 400 X2 has really helped me in the reach department and I mainly shoot hand held so that's my preferred choice. Mind, you have to really love birding to spend like this ... I'm certainly not rich with just a pension income but neither am I wanting. Many of the best things in life are free, after all. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2018)

ISv, he almost looks cute. I can't say that about his mate though! 

We enjoy what we have available and for me this winter, for some reason, it's been tons of redpolls. So, I just tried to get all the coolest redpoll shots I could and it's still been fun (for me but maybe not for my captive audience). Part of the fun is observing behaviour.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 29, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> ISv, he almost looks cute. I can't say that about his mate though!
> 
> We enjoy what we have available and for me this winter, for some reason, it's been tons of redpolls. So, I just tried to get all the coolest redpoll shots I could and it's still been fun (for me but maybe not for my captive audience). Part of the fun is observing behaviour.
> 
> Jack




Jack, many times I go just because of the walk, to be in the nature or just in the "green" (could be even the nearby park ) and relax, to "practice" with the camera and so on... And sometimes (actually many times) I even enjoy the photos I got 8)!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2018)

Right on!

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 31, 2018)

My little Withe Tern is doing well - the primaries are almost done, the tail would be soon. And this is for "only" ~3 weeks (for comparison see p. 1054 of this forum)! I estimate about few more weeks (or month?) and it will go to catch it's very own first fish/squid!


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2018)

Cute  Nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 31, 2018)

Click said:


> Cute  Nice pictures, ISv.



+1 Any predators?

Jack


----------



## HB (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi Isv, Jack.
Interesting shot of your house sparrow, I noticed a difference in it's head pattern compared to ours in Scotland.Been looking through some old images and came up with one off ours looking a bit more "noble". I was reminded about a linnet shot of mine taken just after it had a bathe in a puddle, conveyed to me it was listening for someting by picking up vibrations. The sparowhawk was taken early morning just after missing out on a blackbird breakfast.
Harry.


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2018)

Very nice series, Harry. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 31, 2018)

Harry, very nice shots. Long time since I heard "sparrow hawk". It was always pigeon and sparrow in our family, guess it came from England. That English sparrow is as noble as they get. Here is an ugly female - sorry it's the truth. 

If I recall correctly these critters are now practically in every location around the globe.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 31, 2018)

Since we have some serious bird enthusiasts here, maybe someone would like to venture what is in this shot.

The beak fairy?

Jack


----------



## tarntyke (Mar 31, 2018)

Sorry Jack, but I'm a female house sparrow and I'm cute. We all are in Yorkshire lol.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm OK with that. The girls in Yorkshire are cuter than ours for sure. My paternal relatives are still in Yorkshire. The tree goes back to the 1600's around Boosbeck.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 31, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Cute  Nice pictures, ISv.
> ...



Thanks Click and Jack!
Jack, if you mean predators like the Sparrow hawk - no not actually. Sometimes there are very rare visitors like Peregrine but they usually go after the wider-spread population of doves. On the Big island (or Hawaii island - I know it's confusing, but only one of the Hawaiian island has the name Hawaii  ) they have the endangered Hawaiian Hawk (Buteo solitarius). On Oahu the only other predators are on the ground: feral cats and the Small Asian Mongoose. We can include also the 2-3 species of rats and exactly they are real danger for the birds on the trees.


----------



## ISv (Mar 31, 2018)

HB said:


> Hi Isv, Jack.
> Interesting shot of your house sparrow, I noticed a difference in it's head pattern compared to ours in Scotland.Been looking through some old images and came up with one off ours looking a bit more "noble". I was reminded about a linnet shot of mine taken just after it had a bathe in a puddle, conveyed to me it was listening for someting by picking up vibrations. The sparowhawk was taken early morning just after missing out on a blackbird breakfast.
> Harry.



Hi Harry! I looked carefully comparing the pictures of both birds (the sparrows) and didn't find significant (out of the normal variations) differences. On other hand, the House sparrow population is so wider-spread that one could expect some divergence...
Sparrow Hawk - the last time I saw one was ~16-17 years ago, in Europe, on low tree just 6-7 meters from me. And I was without camera!


----------



## ISv (Mar 31, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Since we have some serious bird enthusiasts here, maybe someone would like to venture what is in this shot.
> 
> The beak fairy?
> 
> Jack



I don't understand very well your question Jack: if you mean that small thing behind the bill of your Pileated woodpecker (male) it should be just wood particle?
V good shot BTW!


----------



## ISv (Mar 31, 2018)

Jack - correction : it looks more like very thin slice of keratin from the outer layer of the bill. It's not easy to deal with hard wood !


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 1, 2018)

ISv said:


> Jack - correction : it looks more like very thin slice of keratin from the outer layer of the bill. It's not easy to deal with hard wood !



That seems to make sense. I wondered if it might relate to breathing residue in cold air but with the close up it seems to have a very distinct structure. Never seen it before.

I'm missing those guys. It's impossible to not notice them when they fly by or when they are hammering it sounds like the neighbor building a shed.

So, overall it seems your islands have fewer predators than some places. 

It's very strange but at my acreage home I have virtually no House sparrows while only a few miles away in Edmonton there are tons of them - I'm happy with that!

Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 1, 2018)

That seems to make sense. I wondered if it might relate to breathing residue in cold air but with the close up it seems to have a very distinct structure. Never seen it before.

So, overall it seems your islands have fewer predators than some places. 

It's very strange but at my acreage home I have virtually no House sparrows while only a few miles away in Edmonton there are tons of them - I'm happy with that!

Jack
[/quote]

On the first one - I'm 99.9% sure it's a keratin slice. The outer layer of the bird's bill is keratin (kind of protein BTW!).

On the second one - here, on the land you are pretty much safe (well, there are some people around  ). No snakes (only one tiny, blind and harmless species), no big animals except some (quit a bit  ) feral pigs but it's the Asian variety, they are far from the size and the attitude of the European bores... Some toxic spiders (incl. 3 species of Widows) and centipedes (~3-4 species) but they are not real danger, especially the widows - you have to search them to see one (not high probability even than). In the ocean it is very different story off course!

On the third one: it means your house is deeper in the nature. *Lucky you!!!*


----------



## ISv (Apr 1, 2018)

By the very high intensity of my posting one should get imagination about the weather here today: started with overcast and dark sky, turned into some thunderstorms and moderate rains. Now it's OK but to late. Waiting for my wife to finish all the baking for the special day I have no other option but to work (with some new skills in DxO PL) on some older photos and posting in CR !
Here are photos (I posted this bird way before, different PP and may be different frames - lazy to check it out...) of my rarest scalp so far - Pacific Golden Plover, leucistic form. I would like to turn the time back and take better photos (like wider open aperture) but it's an once in the life time opportunity and no time machines around!


----------



## Talys (Apr 1, 2018)

The weather around here has been miserable of late, but it cleared up a bit today, and I was able to catch a downy woodpecker in my backyard -- they're regulars, but it's the first one I've seen this year at my home.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice, ISv and Talys.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2018)

@ ISv and Phil

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 1, 2018)

What can I say, only crows!
And the sakura provides some lifting colours!
-r


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice. Well done, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks Click,
Away from Virginia, in Vancouver, your country now! For a few days.
-r



Click said:


> Nice. Well done, lion rock.


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2018)

Enjoy your stay in Vancouver.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 1, 2018)

A bit of family (wife's side) gathering.
Hope to go out to shoot some bald eagles tomorrow.
-r



Click said:


> Enjoy your stay in Vancouver.


----------



## ISv (Apr 1, 2018)

lion rock said:


> What can I say, only crows!
> And the sakura provides some lifting colours!
> -r



Beautiful shot lion rock!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks ISv. Appreciate.
-r



ISv said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > What can I say, only crows!
> ...


----------



## Talys (Apr 1, 2018)

SPRING HAS SPRUNG!!!

Nice photo lion rock, and I like photographing crows occasionally too. It's not the easiest thing to get a good photo of them!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 1, 2018)

I think I have just seen an elegant crow. 

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Apr 2, 2018)

Not a great shot, but all the woodpecker talk made me want to track my local Hairy Woodpecker. She was shy and stayed high up in the trees, but another species to add to our thread!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice CL. I've also found them to be far less approachable than Downy.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice picture, clbayley.


----------



## scyrene (Apr 2, 2018)

Please correct me if I've posted these before. Here are some birds from March. A couple of siskins, a reed bunting, and a redpoll. The first two with the 5DS, the second two with the 5D3, all with the 500L, handheld, f/4.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 2, 2018)

scyrene, V nice. I don't recall them from before.

Strange, first click and I got an enlargement. Went back to repeat and nothing happens and if I "view image" it's just a smallish square with no enlargement??

Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 2, 2018)

Talys said:


> SPRING HAS SPRUNG!!!
> 
> Nice photo lion rock, and I like photographing crows occasionally too. It's not the easiest thing to get a good photo of them!



Talys, they are very intelligent birds. Hard to approach.
BTW - I love your second photo on the previous page!


----------



## ISv (Apr 2, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Not a great shot, but all the woodpecker talk made me want to track my local Hairy Woodpecker. She was shy and stayed high up in the trees, but another species to add to our thread!



Clbayley, she may stayed high up but as usually you made good job! And yeah - more species - more fun !


----------



## scyrene (Apr 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> scyrene, V nice. I don't recall them from before.
> 
> Strange, first click and I got an enlargement. Went back to repeat and nothing happens and if I "view image" it's just a smallish square with no enlargement??
> 
> Jack



Thanks! Not sure why you're having a problem, sorry :/


----------



## ISv (Apr 2, 2018)

scyrene said:


> Please correct me if I've posted these before. Here are some birds from March. A couple of siskins, a reed bunting, and a redpoll. The first two with the 5DS, the second two with the 5D3, all with the 500L, handheld, f/4.



Nice pictures scyrene, my favorite is the first one. On other hand, I really don't recall any male redpoll from the Jack's series (but could be wrong)...

Hey Jack, I didn't have difficulties with the magnification of these photos, what's the problem?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 2, 2018)

ISv said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > Please correct me if I've posted these before. Here are some birds from March. A couple of siskins, a reed bunting, and a redpoll. The first two with the 5DS, the second two with the 5D3, all with the 500L, handheld, f/4.
> ...



Just now after opening the thread I clicked the pictures and enlargements appeared so ??

Here is one of my Redpoll males, assuming it is based on (light) red breast. And a recent fight scene - of course the ladies are the more aggressive. 

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Apr 2, 2018)

I am really starting to love the Redpolls!

But I got another chickadee today, it found a late winter snack in the bush.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks Talys.
Crows are not colorful, but they're very smart. I have another shot of it, and I was sure it was trying to make a face at me, telling me to get lost!
It was very mild yesterday when I shot the photo, not so today, chilly and windy.
-r



Talys said:


> SPRING HAS SPRUNG!!!
> 
> Nice photo lion rock, and I like photographing crows occasionally too. It's not the easiest thing to get a good photo of them!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi Jack,
The flowers sure dress it up.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> I think I have just seen an elegant crow.
> 
> Jack


----------



## lion rock (Apr 2, 2018)

Jack,
Beautiful redpolls. They're cute.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Apr 2, 2018)

clbayley,
Good shot of chickadee. They're noisy little guys.
-r


----------



## Talys (Apr 2, 2018)

Jack, fantastic photos of redpolls. The second one, with them interacting, is my favorite. 

clbayley - very crisp chickadee with a cute little niblet in their mouth! 

Nicely done, and thanks for sharing, guys!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks Talys and Riley. CL, when you've got lighting like that the chickadee is a great subject. When almost all we have is Redpolls we haven't much choice but to like them.  My latest distraction is 8 deer that are visiting my yard every night and sometimes in the day, even. I was even able to get some video of them with my Crane 2 for practice - most are young and female.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Apr 2, 2018)

Jack,
Venison! Venison!!
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 2, 2018)

Riley, big fine big fine.  How could I eat my friends?! They look me straight in the eyes from about 10 feet (through a window but they are still well aware of me). Moose meat is far better in case you're visiting Banff sometime.

Jack


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice shots, all of you!

Northern Mockingbird.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here is one of my Redpoll males, assuming it is based on (light) red breast. And a recent fight scene - of course the ladies are the more aggressive.
> 
> Jack



Lovely shots, Jack.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2018)

clbayley said:


> I am really starting to love the Redpolls!
> 
> But I got another chickadee today, it found a late winter snack in the bush.



Beautiful picture. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Northern Mockingbird.




Nice shot, chrysoberyl.


----------



## HB (Apr 2, 2018)

Great exposure on the chickadee Jack, crisp indeed. Enjoying the redpoll's as well.
Harry.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks click, HB (my last chickadee was way back so maybe you mean CL).

Jack


----------



## Asher (Apr 3, 2018)

Couple of shots of a yellow-billed cardinal in Hawaii.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2018)

Asher, luv em.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2018)

Asher said:


> Couple of shots of a yellow-billed cardinal in Hawaii.



Nice pictures, Asher. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Cog (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Cog (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Cog (Apr 3, 2018)

I left this one in B&W because the colors of this frame shot against the light were horrible


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 3, 2018)

Great shots, Cog, thanks for posting!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 3, 2018)

Great shots to both Asher and Cog!
Great timing.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2018)

Quite the birds - never had opportunities with those guys like that - envy.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2018)

Beautiful series, Cog.


----------



## HB (Apr 3, 2018)

Yip Jack, apologies. It was CL's chickadee. Late night viewing!!.
I have to say it is always a pleasure browsing through the two bird related galleries, I've learned so much.
Harry.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2018)

HB said:


> Yip Jack, apologies. It was CL's chickadee. Late night viewing!!.
> I have to say it is always a pleasure browsing through the two bird related galleries, I've learned so much.
> Harry.



Same here! And we're such a friendly group that we even alow a Nikon shooter in! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Apr 4, 2018)

Not a portrait, but a conglomeration!
-r


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 4, 2018)

Cog said:


> I left this one in B&W because the colors of this frame shot against the light were horrible
> ...



B&W or not, fantastic shot - with those droplets thrown up above the bird itself - I like it...!
The rest of the series is also very nice; what kind of cormorant is this?

Wiebe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 4, 2018)

Riley, that's interesting and probably noisy. What do you think about going for focus on the nearest in the group - you know me, I'm always wondering.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Apr 4, 2018)

Jack,
Agree on that. Unfortunately, the closer birds had heads down busy with their business. That's the reason I chose the mid ones to focus upon. My company wanted to attract them or create a scene so they either look up or fly off, but the ground was a bit muddy.
-r

PS., got some bald eagles against a grey overcast sky. Need some PS to get some pop to the shots before posting. Not too many eagles this time, think they're nesting.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, that's interesting and probably noisy. What do you think about going for focus on the nearest in the group - you know me, I'm always wondering.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 4, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> Agree on that. Unfortunately, the closer birds had heads down busy with their business. That's the reason I chose the mid ones to focus upon. My company wanted to attract them or create a scene so they either look up or fly off, but the ground was a bit muddy.
> -r
> 
> ...



Well I'll be waiting for the eagles. Thanks for the feedback; so much to learn.

I've returned to the deck railing project that got put off by the tiles and planter. Here is the half done part which now has half its glass and hopefully in a few weeks will have everything finished.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=34702.msg715813#msg715813

Do you have any interest in video - I'm loving the Crane 2.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Apr 4, 2018)

Jack,
Just PM-ed you.
I have not shot too many videos out of a dSLR. Only some of concerts, if recording devices are allowed.

My tools are mostly of stacking rails and am still working on my PANO head. My friend has a crane, he shoots for events, some weddings and currently a feature movie for a small production company. He's pretty happy with the crane.

Reading your other post on a different thread, I think your CamRanger is a good choice for live viewing and control: ISO, Focus, Exposure, Aperture, and more. Also, feedback on shots is almost immediate, slower if RAW file is sent.
Connection distance is as good as any WiFi devices, you can almost rely on 100 meters, though I have never separated such distances. 

On a different "front," I'm liking my M5 with its compliment of lenses. The weight is favorable and the pic quality is very adequate. Only complaint is that focusing is a bit slow, compared to dSLR. I have complained about the rear screen in bright light with the original M, and the model 5 gave us an electronic ViewFinder! Now, on to high speed focus!!!

Show you crane! And some shots using the crane.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 4, 2018)

Riley, I haven't used the Crane 2 for any photo shots mainly because it doesn't seem to offer much advantage there. The video stability is amazing and so appreciated by a shaky guy. Now if the Crane 2 and CamRanger could be made to work together, oh boy!

I video'd my deer in the yard at 70mm and was very pleased but now my quandary is learning video editing after choosing an editor. I balking at a subscription.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Apr 4, 2018)

The birds suddenly disappeared and then I saw this guy sitting on a branch. I think it is a Sharp-shinned Hawk but this is the first one I have ever seen in this area.


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2018)

Very nice picture. Well done, jprusa.


----------



## Cog (Apr 4, 2018)

*chrysoberyl, lion rock, Jack Douglas, Click, Nat_WA*
Thanks a lot, guys!

*Nat_WA*
I think it's a great cormorant.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 4, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture. Well done, jprusa.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 4, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture. Well done, jprusa.



+1 I bet you asked him to turn a little and he refused. 

Jack


----------



## Talys (Apr 4, 2018)

Cool photo, jprusa!


----------



## jprusa (Apr 5, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice picture. Well done, jprusa.
> ...


Jack, all I remember thinking was don't fly , don't fly and please let me get this shot in focus .


----------



## jprusa (Apr 5, 2018)

Talys said:


> Cool photo, jprusa!


Thanks Talys!


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 5, 2018)

jprusa said:


> The birds suddenly disappeared and then I saw this guy sitting on a branch. I think it is a Sharp-shinned Hawk but this is the first one I have ever seen in this area.



Nice capture Joseph - and with your gear indeed "pray it stays put long enough to focus"... (I know, I'm maxed out with the same setup )
I really like that the eye catches enough light to stand out, compensates his refusal to turn towards you ;D

Wiebe.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 5, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > The birds suddenly disappeared and then I saw this guy sitting on a branch. I think it is a Sharp-shinned Hawk but this is the first one I have ever seen in this area.
> ...


Thanks Wiebe, I really like the results I get from the 7d but the AF is another story. Always happy to get a new bird on the list! 
Joseph


----------



## gh4photos (Apr 5, 2018)

Northern Cardinal


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2018)

gh4photos said:


> Northern Cardinal



Great shot, Gary.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2018)

Click said:


> gh4photos said:
> 
> 
> > Northern Cardinal
> ...



+1 Nice pose.

Jack


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 7, 2018)

some from today


----------



## Talys (Apr 7, 2018)

Gary, awesome cardinal!

Snappy, great photos  Were those taken at North 40 by Boundary Bay in Delta? I think I recognize the nest, LOL!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 7, 2018)

Talys said:


> Gary, awesome cardinal!
> 
> Snappy, great photos  Were those taken at North 40 by Boundary Bay in Delta? I think I recognize the nest, LOL!



+1

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> some from today



Very nice series, Snappy.


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 7, 2018)

Talys said:


> Gary, awesome cardinal!
> 
> Snappy, great photos  Were those taken at North 40 by Boundary Bay in Delta? I think I recognize the nest, LOL!



Good eye  yes I was curious after you mentioned it, so I checked it out. Lot of potential there.


----------



## Talys (Apr 7, 2018)

snappy604 said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Gary, awesome cardinal!
> ...



For sure! 

Photos don't do the size of those eagle nests justice. They are so huge... they're like luxury penthouses  Nearby Surrey Lake Park, I saw a pair of eagles build their nest; it was very cool. I snapped a few pictures while they were ferrying branches, but they were too far away/too high up for the photos to be any good, and the nest there was much, much higher, and in thick evergreens.


----------



## snappy604 (Apr 7, 2018)

Talys said:


> snappy604 said:
> 
> 
> > Talys said:
> ...



Honestly they look big enough for a human... hope the babies aren't that hungry though


----------



## lion rock (Apr 8, 2018)

snappy604,
Really, really gorgeous!
I was near there, but with relatives with us that we didn't take the time to go there, had it on my GPS. Makes me regret!
But, you have fantastic shots!
-r



snappy604 said:


> some from today


----------



## Skatol (Apr 8, 2018)

Haven't posted here in a long time but been following weekly. Great shots everyone! I didn't scroll through all 1074 pages but I didn't see any Wood Ducks, so here are a few for the collection.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Skatol. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dmrrsn1 (Apr 8, 2018)

A couple of photos I have taken recently.


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2018)

As usually there are a lot of nice shots posted from my last visit, no way to cover all of them... Congratulations to all authors!!!
Since the forecast was kind of bad for today (but didn't happen!) I just took a trip to a park ~1-1.5 miles from my home. Overcast but with a lot of diffuse (reflected) light - my favorite light conditions!! The goal was to close the chapters with the Pacific Golden Plover and the Rudy Turnstoune: I posted some photos of these birds in non breeding plumage before (even par of pics of very late breeding plumage for the Plover) and now it's +/- complete - soon they will go North for breeding.
First one is older pic of non breeding Pacific Golden Plovers, second and third are males in breeding and the fourth is female in breeding plumage.

The Rudy Turnstone is coming next!


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2018)

And the Rudy Turnstone - one old in non-breeding and two from today in breeding plumage.


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2018)

And two insignificant - such will go around in any occasion when there is not much of (new) birds !


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2018)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 8, 2018)

Skatol said:


> Haven't posted here in a long time but been following weekly. Great shots everyone! I didn't scroll through all 1074 pages but I didn't see any Wood Ducks, so here are a few for the collection.


Very Nice!


----------



## clbayley (Apr 8, 2018)

Still in the depths of a cold snap...the waxwings are flocked by the 100's waiting for the weather to improve.

Nice close up portrait...


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, clbayley.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 8, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Still in the depths of a cold snap...the waxwings are flocked by the 100's waiting for the weather to improve.
> 
> Nice close up portrait...


Very Nice!


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, ISv.



Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2018)

Beautiful shot clbayley!


----------



## 7DmkI (Apr 9, 2018)

A couple of grebes from today.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2018)

Nice pictures, 7DmkI.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 9, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Skatol. I especially like the second one.



V nice ++

Anyone else find that from time to time they don't get notified of new posts. Do you have to be logged in?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 9, 2018)

WOW, when I don't get notified many shots get posted and so I'll cop out and sayV nice to all of them.

Now a while back Eagles were being posted and I felt left out so here's mine.  It's down the road to the edge of town at Old Masset where a carver does his magic.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)

A gaggle of brants resting on some rocks off a Pacific shore; they'd been flying into a heavy headwind and lighted to rest, I assume. Not really a portrait but I wasn't sure where else to put it.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 9, 2018)

Jack, Nice one!
Like to see you shoot BIF of this one : ;D ;D !
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> WOW, when I don't get notified many shots get posted and so I'll cop out and sayV nice to all of them.
> 
> Now a while back Eagles were being posted and I felt left out so here's mine.  It's down the road to the edge of town at Old Masset where a carver does his magic.
> 
> Jack


----------



## 7DmkI (Apr 9, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, 7DmkI.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 9, 2018)

Blue Heron


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 9, 2018)

scottkinfw, really nice.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 9, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Still in the depths of a cold snap...the waxwings are flocked by the 100's waiting for the weather to improve.
> 
> Nice close up portrait...



Indeed v. nice portrait clbayley! Well done 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 9, 2018)

Skatol said:


> Haven't posted here in a long time but been following weekly. Great shots everyone! I didn't scroll through all 1074 pages but I didn't see any Wood Ducks, so here are a few for the collection.



Nice shots of this beautiful Duck, Skatol! I especially like the first and third - the expression change from frindly to angry to chase away competitors ...

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 9, 2018)

ISv said:


> And the Rudy Turnstone - one old in non-breeding and two from today in breeding plumage.



Nice to see these birds in their breeding plumage; what a change with their regular non-breeding outfit! I know their very similar Atlantic cousins well enough but haven't seen those (yet) in breeding plumage... Nice shots ISv, v. well done!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 9, 2018)

... and to all of you posting these nice bird pictures that I did not reply to: v. nice, all of them !

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2018)

scottkinfw said:


> Blue Heron



Very nice picture, scottkinfw.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)

scottkinfw said:


> Blue Heron




A very nice portrait!


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 9, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> WOW, when I don't get notified many shots get posted and so I'll cop out and sayV nice to all of them.
> 
> Now a while back Eagles were being posted and I felt left out so here's mine.  It's down the road to the edge of town at Old Masset where a carver does his magic.
> 
> Jack



Even those fly off when I try for a shot!


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 9, 2018)

dpc said:


>



Excellent head shot! What lens did you use?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 9, 2018)

chrysoberyl, we're all frustrated with that scenario. Perhaps we could reassure them on Twitter.

Nice DPC.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)

A partial portrait, I guess you might say.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2018)

Nice portraits, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Thanks! I used a 70-300L on a 5DMII. 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> chrysoberyl, we're all frustrated with that scenario. Perhaps we could reassure them on Twitter.
> 
> Nice DPC.
> 
> Jack




Thanks, Jack!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 9, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> chrysoberyl, we're all frustrated with that scenario. Perhaps we could reassure them on Twitter.
> 
> Nice DPC.
> 
> Jack



Ha ha, but I prefer to tweet in person. That way, some birds pause to give me strange looks as I mangle their language, providing an opportunity to get a shot.


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2018)

Goose portrait pose #2


----------



## lion rock (Apr 9, 2018)

Shot this in Vancouver.
-r


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2018)

Very nice portrait, lion rock.


----------



## ISv (Apr 10, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> scottkinfw, really nice.
> 
> Jack




+1


----------



## ISv (Apr 10, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > And the Rudy Turnstone - one old in non-breeding and two from today in breeding plumage.
> ...




Thanks Wiebe!


----------



## ISv (Apr 10, 2018)

chrysoberyl said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > WOW, when I don't get notified many shots get posted and so I'll cop out and sayV nice to all of them.
> ...


----------



## ISv (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice shots dpc!
Lion Rock, take more shots of the Woodies - you couldn't see them here!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 10, 2018)

Thank you Click! Appreciate.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Apr 10, 2018)

ISv,
Thanks.
Got another one for you.
Plus another.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice portrait, lion rock.



Riley I'm so envious! BTW, drove up my drive this afternoon and there was a Pileated on the power pole so they are not all dead as I've feared.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks.
Great that the pileated are back for you. Look for your shots of them!
And I reciprocate the envy, you manage many more greater shots.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> Riley I'm so envious! BTW, drove up my drive this afternoon and there was a Pileated on the power pole so they are not all dead as I've feared.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 10, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Thanks.
> Great that the pileated are back for you. Look for your shots of them!
> And I reciprocate the envy, you manage many more greater shots.
> -r
> ...


 We don't even have any spring, so there is double envy! Same old birds. 

Jack


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 10, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> Thanks.
> Got another one for you.
> Plus another.
> -r


Beautiful Shots!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 10, 2018)

Jack,
Those were shot near Vancouver, and the weather there is much milder. Also, with ocean and rivers nearby, wild life are more abundant and varied.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Riley I'm so envious! BTW, drove up my drive this afternoon and there was a Pileated on the power pole so they are not all dead as I've feared.
> ...


 We don't even have any spring, so there is double envy! Same old birds. 

Jack
[/quote]


----------



## lion rock (Apr 10, 2018)

razashaikh,
Thank you!
-r



razashaikh said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > ISv,
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 10, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> scottkinfw, really nice.
> 
> Jack


Thank you Jack


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 10, 2018)

Click said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Heron
> ...



Thank you Click!


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 10, 2018)

dpc said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Heron
> ...



Thank you dpc!


----------



## dpc (Apr 10, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nice shots dpc!
> Lion Rock, take more shots of the Woodies - you couldn't see them here!




Thanks!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2018)

Been away from CR on a visit to Australia and New Zealand. What's common for those down under is a new experience for us Brits. The birds are so tame that it I left the 5DIV and 400mm DO II in the hotel and have been using the 5DSR and 100-400mm II. Here are a couple of honey eaters captured in Sydney, a Little Wattlebird and a Noisy Myna. I love these little Mynas.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2018)

The Maskedplover is known by a variety of names and is common here. The Sulphurcrested cockatoos are very noisy. The Crested Pigeon is very cute. What surprised me in my ignorance was the abundance of the Australian White Ibis - they are everywhere in the Sydney Botanic Gardens, which is a wonderful park overlooking the harbour and Iconic Opera House - they are pests and called bin chickens


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 11, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Been away from CR on a visit to Australia and New Zealand. What's common for those down under is a new experience for us Brits. The birds are so tame that it I left the 5DIV and 400mm DO II in the hotel and have been using the 5DSR and 100-400mm II. Here are a couple of honey eaters captured in Sydney, a Little Wattlebird and a Noisy Myna. I love these little Mynas.



Nice pictures Alan!
... and another place to add to my "to visit" list; not sure what will run out first: time, money or 'wife credit'

Wiebe.


----------



## Sbiriguda (Apr 11, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice portraits, dpc.



Very nice!


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2018)

Very nice series. Well done, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Apr 13, 2018)

AlanF said:


> The Maskedplover is known by a variety of names and is common here. The Sulphurcrested cockatoos are very noisy. The Crested Pigeon is very cute. What surprised me in my ignorance was the abundance of the Australian White Ibis - they are everywhere in the Sydney Botanic Gardens, which is a wonderful park overlooking the harbour and Iconic Opera House - they are pests and called bin chickens




Very good pictures (and I mean all - objects and the execution!) Alan! Thanks for sharing (and the descriptions - very useful and... dangerous - look at Wiebe  !).


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks Wiebe, Click and ISV.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 13, 2018)

AlanF said:


> The Maskedplover is known by a variety of names and is common here. The Sulphurcrested cockatoos are very noisy. The Crested Pigeon is very cute. What surprised me in my ignorance was the abundance of the Australian White Ibis - they are everywhere in the Sydney Botanic Gardens, which is a wonderful park overlooking the harbour and Iconic Opera House - they are pests and called bin chickens


Nice shots Alan!


----------



## gh4photos (Apr 13, 2018)

eastern bluebird, male


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2018)

gh4photos said:


> eastern bluebird, male



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2018)

Here are some proper New Zealand endemics that haven't hybridized with mallards. The Takahe is rare, the New Zealand Robin is very friendly, the Kaka is a brute, and the pukeko is common - this shot shows its huge feet.


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice series, Alan. I especially like the little Robin.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, Alan. I especially like the little Robin.



Thanks Click.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2018)

The Saddleback is one of the rarest and most endangered NZ species. I had one shot of one but my 5DSR was set at 1000s and the iso went to 3200, the max setting for auto for me, and the image was under-exposed by 3-4 ev. Here is the before, and the after pushing 3.4 ev in DxO with a bit of contrast with USM set at 20px.Acceptable for my album.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 14, 2018)

Interesting recent posts, Alan.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Apr 15, 2018)

Not my greatest picture, but I needed to show it because its the first sign of Spring around here! Enough snow, already (another 10cm expected next week here in Edmonton).

The ice had just cleared from this pond.


----------



## ISv (Apr 15, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Here are some proper New Zealand endemics that haven't hybridized with mallards. The Takahe is rare, the New Zealand Robin is very friendly, the Kaka is a brute, and the pukeko is common - this shot shows its huge feet.



Nice pictures Alan and very interesting birds! 
I just don't understand what you mean with "...proper New Zealand endemics that haven't hybridized with mallards". All four species on the photos are very far from any duck and hardly could hybridize with mallard - or may be I don't know something?
I'm again locked at home because of the weather - tundurstorms, flooding and strong winds. And since it probably look suspicious (Hawaii any way ) here is a link to the local news from this morning. Right now outside it looks like one more of the same is coming...
http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/37956117/photos-flooding-causes-major-damage-across-oahu


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2018)

ISv said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some proper New Zealand endemics that haven't hybridized with mallards. The Takahe is rare, the New Zealand Robin is very friendly, the Kaka is a brute, and the pukeko is common - this shot shows its huge feet.
> ...



It's a joke referring to my recent postings in Birds in Flight!


----------



## Cog (Apr 15, 2018)

60mm on a Micro 4/3 Olympus camera. FD was a little bit short, so the image was slightly cropped.


----------



## Cog (Apr 15, 2018)

Heavily cropped (1/4 of the original) image


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2018)

Bellbird - makes a beautiful note.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 15, 2018)

Excellent.
-r



Cog said:


> 60mm on a Micro 4/3 Olympus camera. FD was a little bit short, so the image was slightly cropped.
> []


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Not my greatest picture, but I needed to show it because its the first sign of Spring around here! Enough snow, already (another 10cm expected next week here in Edmonton).
> 
> The ice had just cleared from this pond.



Very nice picture, clbayley.


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2018)

Cog said:


> 60mm on a Micro 4/3 Olympus camera. FD was a little bit short, so the image was slightly cropped.



Beautiful. I really like this shot.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 15, 2018)

Pretty!
-r



AlanF said:


> Bellbird - makes a beautiful note.


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Pretty!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



+1 Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## gsw1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Birds of Botswana


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2018)

Very nice series, gsw1.


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2018)

gsw1 said:


> Birds of Botswana




Very, very nice pictures!


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Bellbird - makes a beautiful note.




Nice!


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2018)

A juvenile ring-billed gull, I believe.


----------



## dpc (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Mikehit (Apr 15, 2018)

Oyster catcher - Bay of Islands, NZ

One afternoon I spent about an hour following this little guy as he hopped and hunter on the rocks are the tide's edge. It always surprises me how hard it is for us to open an oyster but he seems to do OK with a relatively soft bill, working and prising open the shellfish and I managed to get a couple with him holding his hard won meal.

He was tolerant as long I made no sudden movements and I managed to get closer than I though possible - 5DIV 100-400 with 1.4x. Images uncropped (!)


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2018)

Interesting shots Mike. Could he open Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc?


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2018)

Lovely shots. Well done, Mikehit.


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 15, 2018)

Song sparrows in early morning sun.
5DSR with EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II. 1/640Sec, f/4.0, ISO 100.
Haven't used the lens for a few months and I guess it needs calibration due to front focus.


----------



## ISv (Apr 15, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Interesting shots Mike. Could he open Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc?



;D! Well, may be - if the bottle was with cork. Unfortunately they are screw caps.
Anyway - nice Pied oystercatcher and nice photos!


----------



## ISv (Apr 15, 2018)

Nice photos from everyone!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm sure Mike can open a bottle of chilled Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc! And watch the birds at the same time.
Those photos of Mike is great!
-r



AlanF said:


> Interesting shots Mike. Could he open Oyster Bay Sauvignon Blanc?


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 16, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Here are some proper New Zealand endemics that haven't hybridized with mallards. The Takahe is rare, the New Zealand Robin is very friendly, the Kaka is a brute, and the pukeko is common - this shot shows its huge feet.



Nice set of shots - of some interestingly "different" birds Alan!

Thanks for sharing and naming them...

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 16, 2018)

ISv said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some proper New Zealand endemics that haven't hybridized with mallards. The Takahe is rare, the New Zealand Robin is very friendly, the Kaka is a brute, and the pukeko is common - this shot shows its huge feet.
> ...



I really hope you live on higher ground ISv ... :-\


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 16, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Oyster catcher - Bay of Islands, NZ
> 
> One afternoon I spent about an hour following this little guy as he hopped and hunter on the rocks are the tide's edge. It always surprises me how hard it is for us to open an oyster but he seems to do OK with a relatively soft bill, working and prising open the shellfish and I managed to get a couple with him holding his hard won meal.
> 
> He was tolerant as long I made no sudden movements and I managed to get closer than I though possible - 5DIV 100-400 with 1.4x. Images uncropped (!)



Nice series Mikehit, "uncropped" - so indeed he must have been very tolerant of you 
On our Dutch beaches I never succeed in approaching them so closely... (maybe that's just me though )

Wiebe.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 16, 2018)

I was lucky with that one.
Thank you for your comments, everyone. 

After him, this guy was easy meat. I was sat quietly just watching the world go by and he landed about 20 feet in front of me and ended up in this small rock pool. He would stand there paddling both feet on the spot, stirring up the sand then stop an pick up anything edible that was swirling in the water


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice. Well done, Mikehit.


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)

Another peacock portrait, one version natural and one textured a bit.


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2018)

A bit busier than I like but there was something about the peacock's pose that appealed to me.


----------



## gsw1 (Apr 17, 2018)

A few more of. my friends.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2018)

gsw1 said:


> A few more of. my friends.



Nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2018)

dpc said:


> Another peacock portrait, one version natural and one textured a bit.



Nice portrait, dpc. I prefer the first version.


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice pictures, gsw1. 8)


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Another peacock portrait, one version natural and one textured a bit.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## gsw1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you. I am new to this world and enjoy getting advice


----------



## lion rock (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes, but both for me.
-r



Click said:


> gsw1 said:
> 
> 
> > A few more of. my friends.
> ...


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 17, 2018)

dpc said:


> Another peacock portrait, one version natural and one textured a bit.



I like that you have tried something different with an iconic bird but I do prefer the full colour version.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 17, 2018)

dpc said:


> A bit busier than I like but there was something about the peacock's pose that appealed to me.



That 'look back' pose can be a killer and it is a shame the background is so busy. But what I really like is the full-length view of its plumage running down the terrace - you con't often get that so well caught!


----------



## DJL329 (Apr 17, 2018)

A couple of shots from the suddenly summery Saturday  before winter returned on Sunday. 

Shot with 5D Mark IV with EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II and EF 1.4x TC III

Northern Cardinal (m) looking to see who's following him:






on Flickr


And a Red-bellied Woodpecker (m):





on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, DJL329.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 17, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, DJL329.



+1 DJL pus all the previous. For some reason my notifications don't come in a timely fashion lately.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Apr 17, 2018)

Bridled terns


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2018)

Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes.
-r



Click said:


> Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 17, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Yes.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



+1 Interesting.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 18, 2018)

Cog said:


> Bridled terns
> ...



Excellent shots in this series Cog!
A person could cut himself already on the image of those beaks  - razor sharp...

Wiebe.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 18, 2018)

One good tern deserves another.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 18, 2018)

stevelee said:


> One good tern deserves another.



Wish someone would provide a good tern for me, but today the sun is shining and just maybe that's the end of April/May snow!!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks a lot! Glad you liked them.
I edited of of the pics to add some drama:


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2018)

Very nice, Cog. I really like this version.


----------



## gsw1 (Apr 19, 2018)

I agree, a very interesting shot


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 20, 2018)

Cog said:


> Thanks a lot! Glad you liked them.
> I edited of of the pics to add some drama:



Great one!


----------



## Cog (Apr 20, 2018)

More tern drama:


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2018)

Great shot, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you, Click! And a few close-up portraits from today's morning:


----------



## Cog (Apr 20, 2018)

Social rituals:


----------



## lion rock (Apr 20, 2018)

Incredibly sharp.
Superb.
-r



Cog said:


> Thank you, Click! And a few close-up portraits from today's morning:
> [ ]
> [ ]
> [ ]


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 20, 2018)

Cog said:


> Social rituals:



This whole sequence is awesome! Great lighting and great detail in the images.
Jealous or what....?


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2018)

Beautiful series, Cog. I especially like the 2nd and 4th picture. 8)


----------



## Cog (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you, guys! 
The last chunk. More shore life through Olympus f/4 300mm PRO (just for comparison):


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2018)

Cog great shots of a some very photogenic subjects - looks like a lot of fun!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Apr 21, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Cog great shots of a some very photogenic subjects - looks like a lot of fun!
> 
> Jack


It was. Thanks, Jack!
V.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 21, 2018)

Beautiful shots of terns Cog!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 21, 2018)

Mikehit showed New Zealand Oystercatchers disposing of oysters. At Tiritiri in NZ a couple of days ago, I had the pleasure of seeing a pair picking off winkles on the beach.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2018)

Nice Alan; with the 400?

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2018)

Nice picture, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice shots from everyone! Cog - I love your Terns!
I was digging today older folders to develop/organize some of my photos, particularly those of the Red-billed Leiothrix (Leiothrix lutea). Here are few of them.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 22, 2018)

So cute!
Great shots.
-r



ISv said:


> Nice shots from everyone! Cog - I love your Terns!
> I was digging today older folders to develop/organize some of my photos, particularly those of the Red-billed Leiothrix (Leiothrix lutea). Here are few of them.


----------



## tron (Apr 22, 2018)

lion rock said:


> So cute!
> Great shots.
> -r
> 
> ...


+1 (to both of you) Cute was the word that came to mid when I saw this bird!


----------



## ISv (Apr 22, 2018)

lion rock said:


> So cute!
> Great shots.
> -r
> 
> ...



Thanks Riley! These were taken June last year. The bird is normally hiding in very dark/dens brush and despite not rare is kind of difficult to shoot. These were feeding on Mountain apple and ignored me (after 5-10 min "adaptation time"). Shots were taken at Lyon Arboretum (at the very end of Manoa valley) - easy to get to and very good botanical garden, belongs to UH. Safe parking and no fees of any kind. Highly recommended! 
I hope you are already preparing your luggage for here. Please make sure you discard any bad weather from your suitcases - we have enough of this stuff this year ! I'm fighting bad bronchitis in the last week and so - first time in ~15 years on the Islands!


----------



## ISv (Apr 22, 2018)

tron said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > So cute!
> ...



Thanks Tron! It's arguably one of the most beautiful forest birds around. About the size of House sparrow.


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2018)

ISv said:


> I was digging today older folders to develop/organize some of my photos, particularly those of the Red-billed Leiothrix (Leiothrix lutea). Here are few of them.



Beautiful series. Well done, ISv.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 22, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nice shots from everyone! Cog - I love your Terns!
> I was digging today older folders to develop/organize some of my photos, particularly those of the Red-billed Leiothrix (Leiothrix lutea). Here are few of them.


Beautiful bird and nice shots.


----------



## ISv (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks Click & jprusa! I'm waiting for the second half of May (the Mountain apple is still in bloom but it attracts them anyway) and all June (fruits!) to try more shots there. Probably the best spot/timing on the Island to take a meaningful shots of these birds...


----------



## AlanF (Apr 22, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice Alan; with the 400?
> 
> Jack



Yes, at 560mm on the 5DIV. But, on this trip, I found the 100-400mm II (on the 5DSR) more useful. The birds, if you could find them, and that was not easy, were often very close by in foliage and frequently required zooming out to frame them or being too close for the minimum focus distance of the prime. It was frequently dark within the forests but 5DSR despite being limited to iso6400 performed well as I could underexpose at 6400 in extreme conditions and boost by 2-3 stops in post.

Normally in the UK and much of my travels, the prime is better because the birds are far away. But, for the NZ scenario, was really useful with my wife having the zoom and I the prime to cover different scenarios. It's leaving me with a dilemma for our trip of a lifetime to Tanzania in November of whether to take two zooms and leave the prime at home, especially as there will be weight restrictions for internal flights.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2018)

ISv very nice shots!

Alan, I think the 300 2.8 would be ideal for your African trip. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 22, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> ISv very nice shots!
> 
> Alan, I think the 300 2.8 would be ideal for your African trip.
> 
> Jack



How often have you used yours since buying the 400mm DO II?


----------



## AlanF (Apr 22, 2018)

Female Bellbird taken with 5DSR/100-400mm and male, olive green, taken with 5DIV/400mmDOII. They are endemic to New Zealand.


----------



## Durf (Apr 22, 2018)

Tufted Titmouse....

Image taken last September with an 80D at 300mm using a 70-300mm IS II USM.


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Female Bellbird taken with 5DSR/100-400mm and male, olive green, taken with 5DIV/400mmDOII. They are endemic to New Zealand.



I really like your pictures, Alan. Especially the first one.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks Click!


----------



## Durf (Apr 22, 2018)

I shot this a couple years ago with a T6i using a cheaper Sigma 18-250mm zoom lens. I shot all day that day not realizing I was in Jpeg mode only! But even with a T6i and low cost lens I managed to capture several keeper Jpegs that day.

This one here I only did a couple slight adjustments too and isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer or could win any "Pic of the Year" awards but it's always been one of my favorites for some reason..........


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2018)

Durf, very nice shots.

Alan great as usual.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Apr 22, 2018)

This Flicker has been laughing from up high all spring. He finally came down low enough for a quick snap. Only got this one shot before he flew, very shy.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 22, 2018)

Haven't packed yet, though the thought process is started.
I think I'll bring a speedlight and a "better Beamer" for the speedlight, Sometimes shooting BIFs with the sky as background, the details of the bird is lost.
Everything will have to be in a carry on and a camera backpack. A lot to sacrifice for weight and volume. And 2 weeks of clothings. Also, I hope they'll allow a tripod on an airplane as carry on. Hope I won't pack bad weather in there.

In the meantime, get well. Rest, too.
-r





ISv said:


> Thanks Riley! These were taken June last year. The bird is normally hiding in very dark/dens brush and despite not rare is kind of difficult to shoot. These were feeding on Mountain apple and ignored me (after 5-10 min "adaptation time"). Shots were taken at Lyon Arboretum (at the very end of Manoa valley) - easy to get to and very good botanical garden, belongs to UH. Safe parking and no fees of any kind. Highly recommended!
> I hope you are already preparing your luggage for here. Please make sure you discard any bad weather from your suitcases - we have enough of this stuff this year ! I'm fighting bad bronchitis in the last week and so - first time in ~15 years on the Islands!


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2018)

Lovely shot, clbayley.


----------



## HB (Apr 22, 2018)

Clbayley, It was worth the wait.
Harry.


----------



## gsw1 (Apr 23, 2018)

1


----------



## ISv (Apr 23, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Haven't packed yet, though the thought process is started.
> I think I'll bring a speedlight and a "better Beamer" for the speedlight, Sometimes shooting BIFs with the sky as background, the details of the bird is lost.
> Everything will have to be in a carry on and a camera backpack. A lot to sacrifice for weight and volume. And 2 weeks of clothings. Also, I hope they'll allow a tripod on an airplane as carry on. Hope I won't pack bad weather in there.
> 
> ...



Sorry if I'm late with my answer but I rarely and only briefly look at the computer today. You may check this link: https://www.hawaiicamera.com/. They are family business, I had only twice interactions with them and both times they were for "excellent"! This may eventually decrease your load...


----------



## gsw1 (Apr 23, 2018)

1


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice pictures, gsw1.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, gsw1.



+1 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2018)

HB said:


> Clbayley, It was worth the wait.
> Harry.



+1 I find them shy too, except in the fall when they are on the ground after ants.

Jack


----------



## gsw1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Thank you guys. I am learning from you masters


----------



## gsw1 (Apr 24, 2018)

any constructive comments are welcome


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 24, 2018)

gsw1 said:


> any constructive comments are welcome



Not a master and here for the same reason you are plus just sharing. One thing recommended to me was to look more at composition and my eyes really got opened when I bought the book recommended to me by PBD (Scott), namely: The Photographer's Eye - Freeman. Well worth every penny if you're looking at more than just a sharp bird sitting in the center of your frame.

Jack


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 24, 2018)

Durf said:


> I shot this a couple years ago with a T6i using a cheaper Sigma 18-250mm zoom lens. I shot all day that day not realizing I was in Jpeg mode only! But even with a T6i and low cost lens I managed to capture several keeper Jpegs that day.
> 
> This one here I only did a couple slight adjustments too and isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer or could win any "Pic of the Year" awards but it's always been one of my favorites for some reason..........


Perfect!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 24, 2018)

Jack,
Especially for you.
Got one, finally!
We're out walking the dogs at a local national forest pond. Taken with M5 and 55-200 mm lens.

Also, have a couple near the driveway, but never got a chance to shoot it, flew off before I reach the driveway, but they have made a sizeable dent on the tree by the driveway.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Apr 24, 2018)

We're out walking the dogs at a local national forest pond.
Taken with M5 and 55-200 mm lens.
-r


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2018)

lion rock said:


> We're out walking the dogs at a local national forest pond.
> Taken with M5 and 55-200 mm lens.
> -r



Cute. 

Nice pictures, lion rock


----------



## lion rock (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks Click!
Mom and pop were nearby ready to pounce when I want to get nearer. I respect that.
-r



Click said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > We're out walking the dogs at a local national forest pond.
> ...


----------



## JumboShrimp (Apr 24, 2018)

*Spotted Owl #1 - Ranthambore*

From back of safari vehicle. Handheld. Canon 80D with 55-250.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Apr 24, 2018)

*Spotted Owl #2 - Ranthambore*

A pair of chicks. Shot from back of safari vehicle. Handheld. With Lumix FZ1000.


----------



## gsw1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks for the info Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2018)

Very nice pictures, JumboShrimp.


----------



## clbayley (Apr 25, 2018)

Coots are back! Looking very dapper.


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2018)

Beautiful shot, clbayley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2018)

Riley, that's super. Now get out there and reward them.

JumboShrimp, so cute!

CL perhaps we can look forward to open water soon!

Jack


----------



## razashaikh (Apr 25, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Coots are back! Looking very dapper.


Beautiful!


----------



## ISv (Apr 25, 2018)

One of my rare visits here recently: the main reason was a link that I just got from a friend (see below).

And I took a brief look at the posted photos - some excellent pics from usual suspects (Alan - thanks for posting the endemic birds you have encountered recently, nice photos as usually...). Clbayley keeps his (high) ground and many others that are (really!) nice to see!!

But Lion Rock's photos and the link I got make me post (I'm really not in mood/health for posting, but this one made me feeling kind of better - who said photography has no healing effects?!).
Lion Rock - be careful, these guys are not completely harmless ;D ;D ;D!

http://abcnews.go.com/US/high-school-golfer-attacked-goose-hilarious-set-photos/story?id=54683114

Attaching my best so far photo of something similar (the bird I mean and well, at least it's an endemic for Hawaii)!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 25, 2018)

An endemic with attitude! He’s in control of you ISv. Nice shot.


----------



## ISv (Apr 25, 2018)

AlanF said:


> An endemic with attitude! He’s in control of you ISv. Nice shot.



Thanks Alan! 
Unfortunately the birds are always in control of me: they see/hear me before I aim the lens! Sometimes they even allow me to shorten the distance (just to avoid the worst of air refraction, here it's of big importance, especially above warm, shallow water but even above a grass...) but it's always if they want: my wishes are completely ignored :-[! 
Sometimes I'm applying my best skills from the army (many years back in the time) and when I think "gotcha" crawling from behind a bush - it's already looking at me with you know... that "ha, ha" smile !
So far, the best way as a % of success shots was to find good, frequented location and just be (very, very) patience! Or just go hunting but pay attention and close to the bird with all your possible patience... and respect! - they are faster than us, much faster...!


----------



## clbayley (Apr 26, 2018)

Cozy new home...

I still struggle with mask and selections. I confess, I changed the background behind the tree. But I find the tree cutout looks, well, like it is cut out.

Any neat tricks for "natural" looking selections place on backgrounds? Thanks!


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2018)

Beautiful shot, clbayley.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Cozy new home...
> 
> I still struggle with mask and selections. I confess, I changed the background behind the tree. But I find the tree cutout looks, well, like it is cut out.
> 
> Any neat tricks for "natural" looking selections place on backgrounds? Thanks!



V nice shot. Is this a natural or set up stump? I hauled one out of the bush last year, and just like this one after I'd set it up a pair of chickadees started pulling the stuffing out. When it was nice and deep and seemed great, they never nested there! 

Jack


----------



## stevelee (Apr 26, 2018)

My 100-400mm L IS II (I think it is) lens arrived today, and I had a few minutes at home before I had to leave for an appointment. So I went out on the deck and shot a few pictures at 400mm handheld, automatic settings, at the bird feeders next door. My best pose of what I think must be goldfinches who were not quite in the plane of focus. The better focused ones just show the bird from behind. I might post one anyway.

This female cardinal seems to be right in focus. For you pixel peepers, this is a 100% crop. I don't know how it will magnify posted here, so you might want to check out the original. From my quick test, I think I'll find this lens very useful and fun, though I'm not used to anything this heavy. If I'm doing something more serious, I'll mount it on a tripod. But it is neat to have enough IS to get a handheld shot this sharp.


----------



## stevelee (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't know what this bird is, but he looks reasonably sharp, too. Another 100% crop, so shown blown up here.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 27, 2018)

Stevelee,
Congrads on the new acquisition. It's a nice lens. It may feel heavy at first, but after you get used to it, it's not that heavy. I think it weights less than the 70-200 f/2.8 II.

The bird is a downy woodpecker.
Good shots.
-r


----------



## clbayley (Apr 27, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> V nice shot. Is this a natural or set up stump? I hauled one out of the bush last year, and just like this one after I'd set it up a pair of chickadees started pulling the stuffing out. When it was nice and deep and seemed great, they never nested there!
> 
> Jack



Thanks, Jack. This was a natural scene. I watched the male and female take turns digging out the pulp, they were a great team! Regarding your stump, how high was the hole? This one, and another I saw, were both about 10ft off ground. I have a birdhouse book that says wrens and chickadees like the same sized hole. My house is 6ft off ground and I get wrens nesting.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > V nice shot. Is this a natural or set up stump? I hauled one out of the bush last year, and just like this one after I'd set it up a pair of chickadees started pulling the stuffing out. When it was nice and deep and seemed great, they never nested there!
> ...



The chickadees were excavating at about 5' height so that may have been the problem. They had completed a lovely deep hole. I have wrens in a little hanging box about 5' high but it's in a fair amount of bush. Another box had chickadees one year at about 4 1/2 feet but the wrens took it over. They are very aggressive.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 27, 2018)

Spring is coming! A small hole has melted in the ice in the bay behind the house, and sure enough, there were ducks! Both pictures are heavily cropped....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2018)

Don, nice feeling isn't it. Seems rather late for you??

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Spring is coming!



Finally! 

Nice pictures, Don.


----------



## dpc (Apr 27, 2018)

Male Dark-eyed Junco an hour ago. We're finally beginning to see more of our feathered friends after a long, hard winter.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2018)

dpc very nice. But not a good example, aren't they around all winter? 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Apr 27, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:
 

> dpc very nice. But not a good example, aren't they around all winter?
> 
> Jack




Of course, Jack! Our ‘snow birds’ are indeed four season friends, but you’ll have to give me a break. This is the first time in the past six months I’ve been able sit on my back deck and shoot anything other than the odd leaf in the snow. Let me pretend a bit while i’m waiting for more of our migratories to show up in the backyard.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 27, 2018)

dpc said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > dpc very nice. But not a good example, aren't they around all winter?
> ...



This is where dishonesty gets you.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-43912583


----------



## dpc (Apr 27, 2018)

AlanF said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...




Well, at least my bird has the virtue of not being stuffed. 8)


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2018)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 27, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2018)

dpc, I finally completed my deck started in 2013. I'll be out there just like you trying to get some of the newcomers. Five days ago was the first robin.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 27, 2018)

AlanF said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Yeah, I reed it somewhere this morning (BBC?). Don't like to judge immediately but looks staged to me...


----------



## ISv (Apr 27, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.



+1! And they look very real ! 
dpc, I'm not in your situation but recalling back in the time I remember it was real pleasure to get comfortably outside after cold winter and "shoot"... practically everything that moves in front of me. And that feeling -"the life is back" !
Very nice shots!


----------



## PCM-madison (Apr 28, 2018)

Horned Grebe, Fitchburg, WI.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 28, 2018)

PCM-madison, V nice. What a comical looking face.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2018)

Nice picture, PCM-madison.


----------



## ISv (Apr 29, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Spring is coming! A small hole has melted in the ice in the bay behind the house, and sure enough, there were ducks! Both pictures are heavily cropped....



Don, really?! I have all the Pacific open (no ice!) many miles around and (bastards!) they are not here!!! The life is not... well we know!!! ! Nice to see this one - seems to be Goosander (Common Merganser = Menganser menganser) adult in basic.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 29, 2018)

Headed out to the marsh and the Woodpeckers and Red-Winged Blackbirds were really loud , didn't take long to figure out what was going on.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 29, 2018)

jprusa, very nice, what colorful woodpeckers. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2018)

Very nice picture, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks Jack and Click!


----------



## Cog (Apr 29, 2018)

*ISv, AlanF, lion rock*
Thanks, guys! I wanted to share a few more pics of a hunting heron but then realized they were shot on my Olympus camera. Bummer!


----------



## lion rock (Apr 29, 2018)

Never mind. A photo is a photo, shot with a Hassie or a Brownie. 
Do post. It's to result that I consider important.
-r



Cog said:


> *ISv, AlanF, lion rock*
> Thanks, guys! I wanted to share a few more pics of a hunting heron but then realized they were shot on my Olympus camera. Bummer!


----------



## Cog (Apr 29, 2018)

Olympus E-M1 Mark II + OLYMPUS M.300mm F4.0
Shot from a kayak, handheld.


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2018)

Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## lion rock (Apr 29, 2018)

Cog,
Beautiful.
One and four are especially graceful!
Well done.
-r



Cog said:


> Olympus E-M1 Mark II + OLYMPUS M.300mm F4.0
> Shot from a kayak, handheld.


----------



## Cog (Apr 29, 2018)

Thank you! I'm quite satisfied with the bundle. I get good photos of still and slowly moving birds. But for BIF - it still cannot compete with Canon DSLR.


----------



## Joules (Apr 29, 2018)

Those are great shots Cog! Those birds are awesome too, I see herons from my office window from time to time but I haven't got a chance to photograph them yet. Getting anywhere near the quality you got there will be quite the challenge I guess.

Anyway, I've been busy and didn't do much with birds for a while but today the weather was decent so I gave the "just sit and wait" method a shot. I did this in my garden, so I'm not to crazy about the birds or backgrounds. But I liked how close the little guys got and I had quite a lot of fun observing what's going on around the house. I tried to enhance the present the pervasive pigeon and sparrow by including the fresh apple blossoms ;D


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2018)

Nice pictures, Joules.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Joules.



+1 

Cog, very nice - any comments on your small camera and why you chose it and how's the lens - not cheap!?

Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice to see some European birds Joules! Keep posting please!


----------



## ISv (Apr 30, 2018)

Cog said:


> Olympus E-M1 Mark II + OLYMPUS M.300mm F4.0
> Shot from a kayak, handheld.



Real pleasure to watch your photos Cog! And the bird seems to be (very) collaborative! I'm not sure it recognized the camera you are using !
And my humble contribution from today... Just Zoo - I don't think I'm ready for real hike so far... 
Actually the Night Heron do not belong to the Zoo - it's free...


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you for your comments. I'm glad you liked the photos. Herons get less anxious once they start hunting, which for this particular kind of herons (Western reef heron) means they run like mad trying to catch fish in the shallow water. If it were up to me, I'd call them dancing herons because that's what it looks like.

I bought Olympus for two reasons. 1) I wanted a much smaller camera with decent IQ not to draw too much attention in public places. People in this country are paranoid about being shot on a big pro-looking camera. I'm tired of talking to security every time I want to take a picture. 2) 300mm lens on a micro 4/3 gives me 600mm at f/4. This is really nice, and a similarly light 600mm lens on a Canon is too much for me both financially and in terms of size and weight. So I guess it works. I take both cameras with me on a kayak trip and then use either one according to the situation.


----------



## ISv (Apr 30, 2018)

Cog said:


> Thank you for your comments. I'm glad you liked the photos. Herons get less anxious once they start hunting, which for this particular kind of herons (Western reef heron) means they run like mad trying to catch fish in the shallow water. If it were up to me, I'd call them dancing herons because that's what it looks like.
> 
> I bought Olympus for two reasons. 1) I wanted a much smaller camera with decent IQ not to draw too much attention in public places. People in this country are paranoid about being shot on a big pro-looking camera. I'm tired of talking to security every time I want to take a picture. 2) 300mm lens on a micro 4/3 gives me 600mm at f/4. This is really nice, and a similarly light 600mm lens on a Canon is too much for me both financially and in terms of size and weight. So I guess it works. I take both cameras with me on a kayak trip and then use either one according to the situation.



Interesting! What country it is Cog? Egretta gularis gularis (the black form of this bird) is as far as I know a "citizen" of western Africa? 
And BTW, one of the pictures of your kayak attracts my attention - it happen I know that alphabet(s) !


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2018)

ISv said:


> Interesting! What country it is Cog? Egretta gularis gularis (the black form of this bird) is as far as I know a "citizen" of western Africa?
> And BTW, one of the pictures of your kayak attracts my attention - it happen I know that alphabet(s) !


It's Qatar. This heron is also native to the Gulf, Iran, and India.  And as a native Russian, I used the Cyrillic alphabet to paint the named of my kayak.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 30, 2018)

Some mallards as the water final thaws around here. What interests me about this photo is that I used the Sony a73, Sigma MC-11, and the Canon 100-400L II. Other than some occasional focus racks (which I solved by using the focus limiter), I was able to track BIF quite well, actually.


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2018)

ISv and Dustin,

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## HB (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice pictures Joules, and everyone else. It's a tree sparrow by the way, only a locally common species nowadays.
It's nice to see the countryside greening up here on the East side of Scotland, been a long winter, I'll use the Yellowhammer image to illustrate this, Known also as the Scotch canary sometimes.
Harry.


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice shot, Harry.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2018)

DA it seems we can agree that all the modern cameras do a pretty decent job at most things and speaking personally are better at what they do than I am.  Still, we tend to obsess about the various nuances.

HB, I'd love to be there seeing what you are! Our leaves haven't come out yet but any day now and many birds will be back. I'd hate not to have at least 3 seasons (I could live without one). 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2018)

apmadoc, great shots!

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2018)

apmadoc said:


> Here are some of my photos



Beautiful pictures, apmadoc.


----------



## ISv (Apr 30, 2018)

Cog said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting! What country it is Cog? Egretta gularis gularis (the black form of this bird) is as far as I know a "citizen" of western Africa?
> ...



Thanks Cog!
Later I noticed between your photos the subspecies _shistaceae_ - it looks to be more typical for your part of the world. Didn't know both subspecies are overlapping there but it's what happen when you get to this forum - you learn everyday - a lot !


----------



## ISv (Apr 30, 2018)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Some mallards as the water final thaws around here. What interests me about this photo is that I used the Sony a73, Sigma MC-11, and the Canon 100-400L II. Other than some occasional focus racks (which I solved by using the focus limiter), I was able to track BIF quite well, actually.



Agree for the tracking - good job!
Disagree for the mallard, from my point of view your ducks are little bit more interesting than the widespread mallard .


----------



## lion rock (Apr 30, 2018)

apmadoc,
Super!
-r



apmadoc said:


> Here are some of my photos


----------



## ISv (May 1, 2018)

HB & apmadoc - nice photos!


----------



## ISv (May 1, 2018)

TWI by Dustin Abbott - just to be more clear, your ducks look more like Ring-necked Duck (Aythya collaris) but I'm definitely not expert on ducks...


----------



## Nat_WA (May 1, 2018)

apmadoc said:


> Here are some of my photos



Great shots Tudor!
Do they have so much space in the conservatory - it looks very natural...

Wiebe.


----------



## Cog (May 1, 2018)

ISv said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > ISv said:
> ...


I was never able to distinguish between those subspecies. They were only white and dark morphs to me. So I'm also learning a lot. Thanks!


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2018)

Swainson's Thrush...


----------



## Click (May 1, 2018)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shots, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2018)

House sparrow...


----------



## Don Haines (May 2, 2018)

Sometime you spot things where they are not supposed to be. I thought that the snowy owls were long gone, but as I paddled along, here he was!


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Sometime you spot things where they are not supposed to be. I thought that the snowy owls were long gone, but as I paddled along, here he was!




Very nice!


----------



## clbayley (May 2, 2018)

Something a little more artsy than a typical bird portrait. 

Junco in my chainlink fence.

Thoughts?

CB


----------



## Nat_WA (May 2, 2018)

dpc said:


> House sparrow...



Nice shots dpc - this last one (house sparrow) used to be abundant in my neighborhood but numbers have decreased and now I hardly see them anymore in my garden 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 2, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Sometime you spot things where they are not supposed to be. I thought that the snowy owls were long gone, but as I paddled along, here he was!



Don, I don't think you were complaining  Always nice to see such beautiful birds - and be able to capture them in an excellent picture 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 2, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Something a little more artsy than a typical bird portrait.
> 
> Junco in my chainlink fence.
> 
> ...



Nice one clbayley! Indeed, the environment can add context but also a nice "artsy" contrast... Well done!
(and they are quite some acrobats, being able to land into such a tight fence-'diamond' and balance themselves on the diagonal wires...)

Wiebe.


----------



## CTJohn (May 2, 2018)

Several from the Galapagos.


----------



## Click (May 2, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Sometime you spot things where they are not supposed to be. I thought that the snowy owls were long gone, but as I paddled along, here he was!



Very nice shot, Don.


----------



## Click (May 2, 2018)

CTJohn said:


> Several from the Galapagos.



Nice series. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Click (May 2, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Something a little more artsy than a typical bird portrait.
> 
> Junco in my chainlink fence.
> 
> ...



Cute  Nicely done.


----------



## jprusa (May 2, 2018)

Yellow-throated Warbler


----------



## lion rock (May 2, 2018)

Like, very much.
-r



jprusa said:


> Yellow-throated Warbler


----------



## jprusa (May 2, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Like, very much.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Riley!


----------



## Click (May 2, 2018)

Very nice shot, jprusa.


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > House sparrow...
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2018)

American robin on my fence yesterday afternoon...


----------



## lion rock (May 2, 2018)

A "fancy" robin. Nice.
-r



dpc said:


> American robin on my fence yesterday afternoon...


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2018)

lion rock said:


> A "fancy" robin. Nice.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 2, 2018)

Super shots everyone. Click you're slow on the draw - how about "jailbird". :

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 2, 2018)

I'm jealous, no influx of birds here yet!

Jack


----------



## clbayley (May 2, 2018)

You are always supposed to wait before publishing work...I now know why. My Junco picture from yesterday wasn't quite right...then it occurred to me to think outside the 4x6 box. I hope you like this new version...


----------



## lion rock (May 2, 2018)

A jail bird is a jailbird, no matter the size.
-r
PS., you know I joke, right 8) ;D ;D ?



clbayley said:


> You are always supposed to wait before publishing work...I now know why. My Junco picture from yesterday wasn't quite right...then it occurred to me to think outside the 4x6 box. I hope you like this new version...


----------



## Click (May 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Super shots everyone. Click you're slow on the draw - how about "jailbird". :
> 
> Jack



LOL Not enough coffee this morning.


----------



## jprusa (May 2, 2018)

Great shots everyone!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 3, 2018)

clbayley said:


> You are always supposed to wait before publishing work...I now know why. My Junco picture from yesterday wasn't quite right...then it occurred to me to think outside the 4x6 box. I hope you like this new version...



I like this better.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 3, 2018)

+1

I prefer the second one also.


----------



## clbayley (May 3, 2018)

Thanks guys.

Back to the typical bird on a branch. This Song Sparrow was singing his heart out, happy that Spring has finally arrived.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 3, 2018)

Really nice pose CL.

Jack


----------



## ISv (May 3, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Great shots everyone!



Same here! Hard to say it better!

Since I see some photos that are not very traditional - I found some older files too...
Birds are birds no matter where they land and they are the same birds. I usually avoid taking pictures of birds in those situations but actually why not - for many species it's a daily environment?!


----------



## Cog (May 3, 2018)

ISv said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots everyone!
> ...


Nice! I especially like the first and the third ones.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 3, 2018)

Cog said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > jprusa said:
> ...



+1

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (May 3, 2018)

Again a lot of great photo's ...
Well done CTJohn, jprusa, dpc, clbayley and ISv!
As for the tight cropped 'jailbird', I already liked the original clbayley - but it is a nice alternative 

Wiebe.


----------



## Don Haines (May 3, 2018)

clbayley said:


> You are always supposed to wait before publishing work...I now know why. My Junco picture from yesterday wasn't quite right...then it occurred to me to think outside the 4x6 box. I hope you like this new version...



much better framing! Very nice......


----------



## Click (May 3, 2018)

Cog said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > jprusa said:
> ...



+2 

Well done, ISv.


----------



## jprusa (May 3, 2018)

Click said:


> Cog said:
> 
> 
> > ISv said:
> ...


Nice !!!


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Back to the typical bird on a branch. This Song Sparrow was singing his heart out, happy that Spring has finally arrived.




Very nice! 8)


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2018)

ISv said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots everyone!
> ...




Very, very nice! I especially like the last one.


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2018)

lion rock said:


> A "fancy" robin. Nice.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, lion rock!


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2018)

Female white-winged crossbill...


----------



## jprusa (May 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> Female white-winged crossbill...


Nice shot!


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2018)

jprusa said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Female white-winged crossbill...
> ...




Thanks, jprusa! 

Male house finch...


----------



## OlAf (May 3, 2018)

_61A0131 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2018)

OlAf said:


> _61A0131 by -OlAf-, on Flickr




Very nicely done, OlAf! I love the background blur. 8)


----------



## lion rock (May 3, 2018)

Well worth a 36 inches wide print!!
-r



dpc said:


> OlAf said:
> 
> 
> > _61A0131 by -OlAf-, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2018)

Cedar waxwing feasting on leaf buds high up on my neighbour's tree...


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2018)

Dark-eyed junco...


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2018)

White-crowned sparrow...


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2018)

On the hunt for lunch...


----------



## Click (May 3, 2018)

Beautiful picture, OlAf.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## jprusa (May 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> White-crowned sparrow...


Nice shot !


----------



## ISv (May 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> Female white-winged crossbill...



First - thanks to everyone! 
Bunch of great photos again - with dpc taking the price for productivity !
dpc - I like your photos very much, this one too but I afraid the bird has nothing to do with the White-winged crossbill. Looks more like female House sparrow with deformed by some reasons bill (I have seen similar deformation also here, on the Islands)? And it should be significantly smaller than the crossbill... The higher resolution and possibility to zoom into the photo are helping to see clearly deformation!

I will leave the original text like it is but this crossbill is not bigger than House sparrow. 
Click, I have to save your smiley with the cafe and use it when needed!!


----------



## jprusa (May 3, 2018)

ISv said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Female white-winged crossbill...
> ...


Really sad, I photographed a House Finch with Avian Pox at my feeder , here is a link about deformation.
https://feederwatch.org/learn/articles/deformed-bills-alaska/


----------



## ISv (May 4, 2018)

jprusa said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Thanks for the article. I'm not sure these are disease caused by one factor or similar symptoms of disease caused by different factors. For the Avian Pox as far as I know the reason is the avian pox virus. Here on the islands due to the mosquitoes the avian pox and the avian malaria are among the more important factors for the declining of the endemic birds. They have no natural resistance to these disease (few exceptions - like Amakihi) and now species that have been presented from sea level to the top of the mountains are restricted to the high elevations only where there are no mosquitoes (or not the same species of mosquitoes).


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 4, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, OlAf.



+1

dpc, lots of nice shots, variety!

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2018)

jprusa said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > White-crowned sparrow...
> ...




Thanks jprusa! 8)


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful picture, OlAf.
> ...




Thanks, Jack!


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2018)

ISv said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Female white-winged crossbill...
> ...




Thanks for the heads up on the sparrow with the deformed beak, ISv! I was trying to find what looked most like the bird in my Birds of Western Canada (edited by David M.Bird!). I used to be fairly good at IDing our feathered friends decades ago but have woefully fallen out of practice.


----------



## ISv (May 4, 2018)

dps this topic anyway is more about photography and less about birding! I just try to be useful...


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 4, 2018)

ISv said:


> dps this topic anyway is more about photography and less about birding! I just try to be useful...



Stick around, you are very useful! 

What I like about this thread and those who likewise enjoy/participate in it, is that it's about birds but most of us are not really "birders", you know those funny people with funny hats that run around with binoculars and can be very intimidating.  When I first got decent gear 6 years ago one of them (a personal friend) commented about my shots, "you're just shooting all the easy ones", and of course that was true.  ;D

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2018)

Cog said:


> Olympus E-M1 Mark II + OLYMPUS M.300mm F4.0
> Shot from a kayak, handheld.




Gorgeous shots, Cog! Way to go!


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2018)

apmadoc said:


> Here are some of my photos




Very nice portraits! 8)


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2018)

Female house sparrow with her lunch stuck to her beak.


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2018)

The wind can really ruffle a guy's feathers! White-crowned sparrow.


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2018)

White-crowned sparrow, the most common bird found in my backyard the past few days, followed closely by the dark-eyed junco.


----------



## Click (May 4, 2018)

Nice series, dpc. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (May 4, 2018)

Like this!
-r



dpc said:


> The wind can really ruffle a guy's feathers! White-crowned sparrow.


----------



## jprusa (May 4, 2018)

dpc said:


> White-crowned sparrow, the most common bird found in my backyard the past few days, followed closely by the dark-eyed junco.


Very nice!


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2018)

jprusa said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > White-crowned sparrow, the most common bird found in my backyard the past few days, followed closely by the dark-eyed junco.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (May 5, 2018)

Formal portrait: the ubiquitous white-crowned sparrow


----------



## Click (May 5, 2018)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 5, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc.




Thanks! 8)


----------



## jprusa (May 5, 2018)

Eastern Towhee


----------



## Click (May 5, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Eastern Towhee



Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## dpc (May 6, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Eastern Towhee




Nice shot of this bird!


----------



## jprusa (May 6, 2018)

dpc said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Eastern Towhee
> ...





Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Eastern Towhee
> ...


Thank you !


----------



## clbayley (May 6, 2018)

2 years I have been trying to get a shot of a hawk on a post! They were just so shy. This one let me get close enough...


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 6, 2018)

clbayley said:


> 2 years I have been trying to get a shot of a hawk on a post! They were just so shy. This one let me get close enough...



More than 2 years for me and post or no post I don't get near enough. That's very nice detail. He's banded, maybe that makes him less shy.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 6, 2018)

Clbayley it was worth the wait! It’s one of the thrills of bird photography finally to be rewarded. Great shot.


----------



## lion rock (May 6, 2018)

+1
-r



AlanF said:


> Clbayley it was worth the wait! It’s one of the thrills of bird photography finally to be rewarded. Great shot.


----------



## Joules (May 6, 2018)

dpc - Cute sparrow, great detail you got there. I used to think all sparrows look similar, but these pictures really show me otherwise.

jprusa - Nice shot, great colors. I wish I could get such a nice image of my Spotted Woodpecker or Bullfinch - I love birds with red / orange tones and your picture captures those very nicely.

clbayley - Worth the wait, awesome image!

I took a cycling tour with a friend of mine through an area called the old land, a large fruit producing area along the river with a lot of traditional buildings and tons of birds. Most of those were flying but I managed to get a House Sparrow and an Oystercatcher if the internet informs me right. I've never seen the latter in real life, so I'm quite pleased with the picture despite the noise.

I also have another Tree Sparrow and a Starling from another session of calmly sitting in the garden. I was actually trying to get pictures of some larger birds around the house, but they didn't make an appearance. These smaller guys were really close though, so I still got results I'm quite happy with.


----------



## Click (May 6, 2018)

clbayley said:


> 2 years I have been trying to get a shot of a hawk on a post! They were just so shy. This one let me get close enough...



Beautiful shot. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## Click (May 6, 2018)

Nice series, Joules.


----------



## gsw1 (May 6, 2018)

Nice selection of shots Joules


----------



## jprusa (May 6, 2018)

Joules said:


> dpc - Cute sparrow, great detail you got there. I used to think all sparrows look similar, but these pictures really show me otherwise.
> 
> jprusa - Nice shot, great colors. I wish I could get such a nice image of my Spotted Woodpecker or Bullfinch - I love birds with red / orange tones and your picture captures those very nicely.
> 
> ...


Very nice Joules , Nice series.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 6, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, Joules.



+1 And that Starling is really showing his true colours! I think they are about as colourful as any "black" bird around!

Jack


----------



## clbayley (May 6, 2018)

Killdeer, just to mix it up a bit. Shore birds are back, so I don't need to be looking up all the time.


----------



## jprusa (May 6, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Killdeer, just to mix it up a bit. Shore birds are back, so I don't need to be looking up all the time.


Nice Shot clbayley!


----------



## Click (May 6, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Killdeer, just to mix it up a bit. Shore birds are back, so I don't need to be looking up all the time.



Very nice shot.


----------



## ISv (May 7, 2018)

To say very nice shots from every one is like to repeat myself every time I get here! Very impressive hawk from clbayley and I'm jealous for his killdeer - I have seen this bird only once on the island and off course I was without camera with me!
My weekend was not very productive in terms of birds: Saturday I got few but only a fledgling of White - rumped Shama is worth posting. Little bird with a lot of character/attitude and cute in the same time! I don't think I will ever stop looking/"shooting" them (and they are actually not easy to spot - not like the adults...).


----------



## ISv (May 7, 2018)

And today it was just an adult of White Tern from the birds (but after posting only juveniles of this species recently it makes some sense). Amazing bird and one have to see it's eyes from below (or from above but good luck with this) to realize how protruding is the front element (must be wide-angle!) and I have no doubt about the f-number and the resolution - anyway it's a question of live or death for them! I wish to see the world at least once with these eyes (but not sure how my processor will work with that information...)!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 7, 2018)

Super Isv, that white tern is something else - it should be a dove.

Jack


----------



## ISv (May 7, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Super Isv, that white tern is something else - it should be a dove.
> 
> Jack



;D ;D ;D! And the one below has to be the White Tern (I just want to see it catching fish )!


----------



## Bennymiata (May 7, 2018)

I live about 5km from Sydney's (Australia) CBD and my wife feeds some of the local birds including Rainbow Lorikeets and Sulphur Crested Cockatoos.
One of the Cockatoos is getting attacked by some of his fellows.
He looks pretty poor, but still flies well.


----------



## lion rock (May 7, 2018)

ISv,
Some very nice photos!
-r



ISv said:


> And today it was just an adult of White Tern from the birds (but after posting only juveniles of this species recently it makes some sense). Amazing bird and one have to see it's eyes from below (or from above but good luck with this) to realize how protruding is the front element (must be wide-angle!) and I have no doubt about the f-number and the resolution - anyway it's a question of live or death for them! I wish to see the world at least once with these eyes (but not sure how my processor will work with that information...)!


----------



## lion rock (May 7, 2018)

Bennymiata,
Looks so sad. Hope it recovers.
These are expensive birds, here they are bred for pets.
In downunder, they're wild and free. Plentiful, too. Saw them in many locations. Beautiful.
-r




Bennymiata said:


> I live about 5km from Sydney's (Australia) CBD and my wife feeds some of the local birds including Rainbow Lorikeets and Sulphur Crested Cockatoos.
> One of the Cockatoos is getting attacked by some of his fellows.
> He looks pretty poor, but still flies well.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 7, 2018)

We have lots of nice wild birds in Sydney.
The one below is also very common.
It is a Galah.
They are dumb birds with amazingly strong beaks, able open seed pods that you couldn't crack if you stood on them.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 7, 2018)

Quite a productive weekend with great shots for too many to comment on individually... (or maybe I'm just too lazy  )
Yesterday I had the opportunity to watch a pair of great spotted woodpeckers at their nest - cut out of the tree only this spring. Unfortunately I messed up with my focus setting so only the shots in the opening are OK-ish  (yes, still learning... by making these kind of mistakes).
Despite the bright and sunny day, under the tree canopy I had to use ISO2000 to get the shots...

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 7, 2018)

Other pics were just too much OoF


----------



## Nat_WA (May 7, 2018)

Robin singing its joyful song to console me


----------



## Click (May 7, 2018)

Lovely shots, Wiebe. I especially like the first and second picture.

Nicely done.


----------



## clbayley (May 7, 2018)

Another hawk picture. Tightly cropped. Can even read some of the info on the band.


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Another hawk picture. Tightly cropped. Can even read some of the info on the band.




Very, very nice shot! 8)


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Killdeer, just to mix it up a bit. Shore birds are back, so I don't need to be looking up all the time.




Beautiful killdeer picture!


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2018)

ISv said:


> To say very nice shots from every one is like to repeat myself every time I get here! Very impressive hawk from clbayley and I'm jealous for his killdeer - I have seen this bird only once on the island and off course I was without camera with me!
> My weekend was not very productive in terms of birds: Saturday I got few but only a fledgling of White - rumped Shama is worth posting. Little bird with a lot of character/attitude and cute in the same time! I don't think I will ever stop looking/"shooting" them (and they are actually not easy to spot - not like the adults...).



Very nice! 8)


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2018)

Bennymiata said:


> We have lots of nice wild birds in Sydney.
> The one below is also very common.
> It is a Galah.
> They are dumb birds with amazingly strong beaks, able open seed pods that you couldn't crack if you stood on them.




Gorgeous bird! 8)


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Quite a productive weekend with great shots for too many to comment on individually... (or maybe I'm just too lazy  )
> Yesterday I had the opportunity to watch a pair of great spotted woodpeckers at their nest - cut out of the tree only this spring. Unfortunately I messed up with my focus setting so only the shots in the opening are OK-ish  (yes, still learning... by making these kind of mistakes).
> Despite the bright and sunny day, under the tree canopy I had to use ISO2000 to get the shots...
> 
> Wiebe.



I really like the first picture.


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2018)

Formal portrait: Male house finch in breeding plumage...


----------



## Mikehit (May 7, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Quite a productive weekend with great shots for too many to comment on individually... (or maybe I'm just too lazy  )
> Yesterday I had the opportunity to watch a pair of great spotted woodpeckers at their nest - cut out of the tree only this spring. Unfortunately I messed up with my focus setting so only the shots in the opening are OK-ish  (yes, still learning... by making these kind of mistakes).
> Despite the bright and sunny day, under the tree canopy I had to use ISO2000 to get the shots...
> 
> Wiebe.



A great set WA.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 7, 2018)

Love all the latest shots! And here I am killing myself repairing a leaky roof of a motorhome before adding another solar panel, hoping it doesn't rain. 

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2018)

Not sure what this is: immature orange-crowned warbler?


----------



## Click (May 7, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Another hawk picture. Tightly cropped. Can even read some of the info on the band.



Great shot. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## Click (May 7, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc. 8)


----------



## HB (May 7, 2018)

I was out yesterday morning on a lovely spring day and came across this migrant Wheatear, it proved to be very confiding allowing me to spend a few minutes to take quite a lot of images, this one I liked the best.
Harry.


----------



## Click (May 7, 2018)

Beautiful picture, Harry.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 7, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, Harry.



+1

I get the impression that Saskatchewan has far more beautiful birds than Alberta, at least in my locale, dpc - V nice shot.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. 8)




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful picture, Harry.
> ...


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2018)

HB said:


> I was out yesterday morning on a lovely spring day and came across this migrant Wheatear, it proved to be very confiding allowing me to spend a few minutes to take quite a lot of images, this one I liked the best.
> Harry.




Nice shot!


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2018)

Who you lookin' at?


----------



## Nat_WA (May 8, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Another hawk picture. Tightly cropped. Can even read some of the info on the band.



Excellent shot clbayley! Sympathetic of the hawk that he (finally) posed for you on a post  Or was he evaluating you as a possible lunch...

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 8, 2018)

dpc said:


> Formal portrait: Male house finch in breeding plumage...



V. nice series of bird portraits dpc! 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 8, 2018)

HB said:


> I was out yesterday morning on a lovely spring day and came across this migrant Wheatear, it proved to be very confiding allowing me to spend a few minutes to take quite a lot of images, this one I liked the best.
> Harry.



Nice one Harry, I really like the lighting 

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (May 8, 2018)

dpc said:


> Who you lookin' at?



;D

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Who you lookin' at?
> ...




Thanks, Click! 8)


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2018)

When a guy's got an itch, a guy's gotta scratch!


----------



## gsw1 (May 9, 2018)

A new friend


----------



## Click (May 9, 2018)

gsw1 said:


> A new friend



Very nice picture, gsw1.


----------



## gsw1 (May 9, 2018)

Thank you sir.


----------



## gsw1 (May 9, 2018)

DPC: nice


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2018)

gsw1 said:


> DPC: nice




Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 9, 2018)

Click said:


> gsw1 said:
> 
> 
> > A new friend
> ...



+1 and what is it?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 9, 2018)

dpc you sure have a popular fence, what's the secret to getting all these birds? V nice.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc you sure have a popular fence, what's the secret to getting all these birds? V nice.
> 
> Jack




Thanks, Jack! Well, I have lots of trees and bushes in my backyard, a couple of feeding stations, water and a birdhouse. There are also lots of mature trees in the neighbourhood.


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2018)

Formal portrait: White-throated sparrow...


----------



## Click (May 9, 2018)

dpc said:


> Formal portrait: White-throated sparrow...




Nice picture, dpc. 8)

I love its singing.


----------



## NancyP (May 9, 2018)

Very nice, DPC.


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2018)

Thanks Click and NancyP!


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2018)

I'm not 100% sure what this is, perhaps a song sparrow?


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 9, 2018)

dpc said:


> I'm not 100% sure what this is, perhaps a song sparrow?



V nice. Whenever I ask this question it always comes back as Song sparrow - I guess based on the stripe pattern. Apparently, there are great variations as I saw in Haida Gwaii.

I'm partial to Saskatchewan since my first year with my Canon Ftb was in Moose Jaw and surrounding areas via my old Honda 300. I just loved the hill country to the south with the cactus etc.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not 100% sure what this is, perhaps a song sparrow?
> ...



I like Saskatchewan but I do like heading to the mountains and the coast for photography opportunities. I've concluded after some more research that the bird is indeed a song sparrow.


----------



## HB (May 10, 2018)

Click, Jack, Dpc and Wiebe, thanks for your comments on my wheatear image, much appreciated.
Harry.


----------



## KeithA (May 10, 2018)

Hi, I recently went on a two week voyage from the Falkland Islands (Stanley) to South Georgia (Sub Antarctica) March/April 2018. Second time to this island. First time was January 2014 as part of an Antarctica / South Georgia voyage. On both occasions traveled with Aurora Expeditions, on the Polar Pioneer. On our trip in 2014 we landed on Prion island to view the nesting Wandering Albatross whilst on the island one person got a photo of the South Georgia Pipit. These small song birds were relegated to these outer islands that were rat free. There were no Pipits on the main island. The South Georgia Heritage Trust raised enough money to carry out an aerial baiting program to eradicate the rats and now in 2018 they are about to declare the main island rat free. On our recent trip we were able to see the pipit at every landing on the main island. Below are three photos of the Pipit.

1 Pipit at Elsehul
2 Pipit at Godthul
3 Pipit at king Haakon Bay


----------



## Click (May 10, 2018)

Nice pictures.

Welcome to CR


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice pictures.
> 
> Welcome to CR



+1 Great story.

Jack


----------



## LSeries (May 10, 2018)

Run into some swans today (7D Mark II + EF 400mm f/5.6L):




Droplets by Jussi Lind, on Flickr




Wings by Jussi Lind, on Flickr

Actually these are my first bird photos this year


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 10, 2018)

LSeries, you're off to a good start then!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (May 10, 2018)

One here.
-r


----------



## Click (May 10, 2018)

LSeries said:


> Run into some swans today (7D Mark II + EF 400mm f/5.6L):
> 
> Actually these are my first bird photos this year



Beautiful light. Well done, LSeries.


----------



## gsw1 (May 11, 2018)

Jack, I am not sure.
Gary


----------



## Ann and Rob Simpson (May 11, 2018)

dpc said:


> I'm not 100% sure what this is, perhaps a song sparrow?


Nice shot of a Lincoln's Sparrow - often a somewhat secretive species and not very common in the eastern USA. Compared to a Song Sparrow they have finer more well defined streaks (like a fine tipped sharpie vs. smudgy marks of Song Sparrow) over much of their plumage; the well defined black streaks in the rusty cap with a central gray line; a buffy breast and flanks and well defined eye ring all help separate it from Song Sparrow. Once you get a gizz feeling for them they look slimmer, trimmer and often raises its crest (more so than a Song Sparrow). They often like to hide so you did a great job of getting one in plain surroundings - so yeah you got a different species this time. My wife and I are the author/photographers for the Nature Guides in the National Parks and appreciate a nice image showing all of the field marks for easy identification; good stuff - Rob


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 11, 2018)

Ann and Rob Simpson, hope you stick around with good commentary. Many of us are not great with ID, especially me, in spite of having most of the books.

Jack


----------



## clbayley (May 13, 2018)

Sometimes, you just have to stick with the classics...


----------



## Click (May 13, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Sometimes, you just have to stick with the classics...



Very nice! Well done, clbayley.


----------



## dpc (May 13, 2018)

Ann and Rob Simpson said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not 100% sure what this is, perhaps a song sparrow?
> ...




Thanks for the identification, I appreciate it! I spent a fair bit of time with my book on the birds of western Canada but really couldn’t decide who this guy (?) looked most like. I’ve seen several of them in my backyard this spring. I’ll take your description and the photo and try to burn the ID into my brain.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 13, 2018)

V nice CL. Here is a common one on my pond in late afternoon lighting. The sapsuckers are back to continue decimating my mountain ash. Perhaps this is a nest in progress, thumbs crossed. 

Jack


----------



## Click (May 13, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Jack. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 13, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Jack. I especially like the first one.



Thanks click. It's the, they're back feeling, that prompted the posting but the BW Teal was by far the more photogenic.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (May 13, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> V nice CL. Here is a common one on my pond in late afternoon lighting. The sapsuckers are back to continue decimating my mountain ash. Perhaps this is a nest in progress, thumbs crossed.
> 
> Jack


Very Nice shot Jack, I had a small flock of BW Teal visit a pond here this year!


----------



## lion rock (May 13, 2018)

These creatures are all over the island, roaming free.
-r


----------



## ISv (May 14, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> V nice CL. Here is a common one on my pond in late afternoon lighting. The sapsuckers are back to continue decimating my mountain ash. Perhaps this is a nest in progress, thumbs crossed.
> 
> Jack



Jack, I wish they were that common here too... It seems you got out of the ice/winter - post more, please!


----------



## ISv (May 14, 2018)

lion rock said:


> These creatures are all over the island, roaming free.
> -r



Riley - they are pests (actually on Kauai one can find the wild form)! Yeah, every where and they are actually wild. In the same time we are buying chicken from the stores at very high prices!

Nice pictures from every one but I noticed somebody with just one post - KeithA! Nice photos, just keep posting! 

My weekend wasn't productive in terms of new birds. On other hand I think, I got some good photos of my best friend during the hikes - White-rumped Shama (male in this case). Pay attention on the difference in the black in shade and in more light. It's male, the females are brownish-black in that areas. And compare with the juvenile that I recently posted! 
The last one is attempt for a real portrait, I got really close to the bird.


----------



## e5z8652 (May 14, 2018)

Varied Thrushes are shy, but definitely the sound of summer for Alaska. You'll hear them everywhere but rarely see them.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 14, 2018)

e5z8652, those shots are great.

Thanks jprusa , Isv and I love your last photos. If we could just trade places easily we'd each have so many different birds!  

As if I didn't have enough to do, some beavers have taken a liking to my pond and now I'm buying chicken wire and wrapping all the trees I can as fast as I can. Cut up my old stucco wire garden pea fences also for that purpose. Everything from 10" to 1" gets cut and they can't possibly eat all that bark, I think they're just having a laugh at my expense! 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (May 14, 2018)

Hi ISv. 
Very nice shots, is that a hint of a self portrait I see in the eye on the last shot! 

Hi Jack. 
Hopefully this is a nest and it is within range of your “hide” for some good shots whilst you are sitting comfortably observing their every move! 

To everyone else, I feel very rude for not commenting individually, I blame it on too many excellent shots and not enough different ways to say “nice shot!” ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > These creatures are all over the island, roaming free.
> ...


----------



## lion rock (May 14, 2018)

ISv,
excellent shots. some exotic birds. hope i have a chance to see some. 
got a shot of a rainbow tonight driving out to dine, the rainbow was low on the horizon and seen end to end. it was also quite broad. we got to a vantage location and was able to shoot it without much man made objects, save for the highway. 
-r



ISv said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > These creatures are all over the island, roaming free.
> ...


----------



## Nat_WA (May 14, 2018)

Everyone, again too many great pictures to comment on individually...
Welcome KeithA - great start, keep them coming!
V.nice pictures from dpc, Lseries, lion rock, clbayley, Jack D., ISv and e5z8652 ...

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 14, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Quite a productive weekend with great shots for too many to comment on individually... (or maybe I'm just too lazy  )
> Yesterday I had the opportunity to watch a pair of great spotted woodpeckers at their nest - cut out of the tree only this spring. Unfortunately I messed up with my focus setting so only the shots in the opening are OK-ish  (yes, still learning... by making these kind of mistakes).
> Despite the bright and sunny day, under the tree canopy I had to use ISO2000 to get the shots...
> 
> Wiebe.



A couple of days ago I went back to have a reprise - if only to show that I'm capable of learning how to get focus settings right  ;D
This time, with a bit of patience, at least some in focus shots...
Unfortunately the location is not close enough to monitor for the young ones leaving the nest  

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 14, 2018)

and another few


----------



## Nat_WA (May 14, 2018)

... quite a tight spot for the bird


----------



## Nat_WA (May 14, 2018)

ISv said:


> ...
> 
> Riley - they are pests (actually on Kauai one can find the wild form)! Yeah, every where and they are actually wild. In the same time we are buying chicken from the stores at very high prices!
> 
> ...



Hi ISv,

are these Shama's forest dwelling birds? Quite big eyes for the size of its head - so I guess it resides most in shaded areas... 

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (May 14, 2018)

ISv said:


> My weekend wasn't productive in terms of new birds. On other hand I think, I got some good photos of my best friend during the hikes - White-rumped Shama (male in this case). Pay attention on the difference in the black in shade and in more light. It's male, the females are brownish-black in that areas. And compare with the juvenile that I recently posted!
> The last one is attempt for a real portrait, I got really close to the bird.




Beautiful pictures, ISv.


----------



## Click (May 14, 2018)

Very nice series, Wiebe. 8) Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 14, 2018)

Wiebe, that's what I'm hoping for. V nice. What jumps out at me is how clean that hole is in an apparently live tree; quite the carpenters. 

Graham, sadly it's not too near my hideout but there is a big tree nearby where I could clamp my treepod and fire remotely. Still remains to be seen if they will nest there.

Seems we have a growing number of regulars. It's nice to comment/praise newcomers but I for one don't post to hear accolades, so really being included with "everyone" is just fine. When I first found CR I was really hoping for technical advice on my shots but some are thin skinned and overall it just doesn't seem to work giving/receiving honest appraisals since it often ends in insults. Personally, I'm happier receiving criticism over praise since that's the path to improvement. 

Riley, how dare you talk about the rainbow without posting the shot!  I'm sure there is a little birdie somewhere in it. 

Jack


----------



## HB (May 14, 2018)

Seems we have a growing number of regulars. It's nice to comment/praise newcomers but I for one don't post to hear accolades, so really being included with "everyone" is just fine. When I first found CR I was really hoping for technical advice on my shots but some are thin skinned and overall it just doesn't seem to work giving/receiving honest appraisals since it often ends in insults. Personally, I'm happier receiving criticism over praise since that's the path to improvement. :
Jack
[Jack, I couldn't agree more, sure it's great to have favourable comments but once us "newbies" feel confident enough to post, (believe me I was a viewer for a long time before I did so) it was because it was obvious there were many people with a vast amount of experience than I could tap into from other sources for critique of value. So here's another image of mine I like, trust others will as well. Sitting in the car when this Reed Bunting popped out to feed, Quite smart in full breeding plumage. Harry. /quote]


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 14, 2018)

HB, another sweet bird. 

I used to state that it would be nice if the photo particulars were included in a posting but I came to realize that most don't want to bother, and that's OK. The single most valuable bit of advice I got two or three years ago was to consider composition and buy a recommended book, "The Photographer's Eye", which I did. It was Scott, Private By Design, who offered the advice. He's forthright and just tells it like it is and sometimes gets in trouble for it but that's how I wish we all could operate.

At the risk of boring by repetition with this comment, when I posted my first bird shots I didn't know the eye "must" be in focus. ;D Then I learned that I shouldn't crop as much as I was; provide some "context" and that it was good to position the bird with more space in the direction he is looking and ... But that's just me wanting to do the best I can, still trying to obey my dear mother, now deceased.  Others may wish to just have fun casually snapping away and that's fine too.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 14, 2018)

Nice picture, HB.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 15, 2018)

Jack.


----------



## Don Haines (May 15, 2018)

A long tailed duck. This is the first one of these that I have ever seen..... shot with a 7D2 and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm from a canoe while jiggled by waves....


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 15, 2018)

Don, jiggles or no jiggles that's very nice.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (May 15, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Riley, how dare you talk about the rainbow without posting the shot!  I'm sure there is a little birdie somewhere in it.
> Jack



Jack,
Here's the rainbow. 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=295.2820#lastPost
Hope you like it.
-r


----------



## lion rock (May 15, 2018)

e5z8652,
Nat_WA,
HB, and,
Don Haines,

Great photos.
-r


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> e5z8652, those shots are great.
> 
> Thanks jprusa , Isv and I love your last photos. If we could just trade places easily we'd each have so many different birds!
> 
> ...




Great idea Jack! But since we can't trade the places easily we have some very useful forums !


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ISv.
> Very nice shots, is that a hint of a self portrait I see in the eye on the last shot!



Thanks Graham! Actually I realize what you mean after checking the photo right now - didn't notice this even during the developing... If you can see there someone hiding behind a camera - should be me .


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 15, 2018)

He was playing peek a boo. I like the new feature in DPP - used it to brighten the eye a wee bit. It's simple and works on the RAW.

Jack


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2018)

Thanks Riley!
I don't know where exactly you are right now - Maui or already on Oahu, but if you haven't seen Shama till now is your fall. They are rather common, just look at the edges or inside of forest (trails). Some trees with under-story brush will work fine even in the town!


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Hi Wiebe - they are more common in the woods but even in the town they prefer trees with some bushes around. I have seen them foraging for insects in very dark places in the woods so, you may have a point!

Nice photos BTW, keep an eye (well I'm sure you will without my "advise" ) and post further - it would be interesting to see how this will develop!!!


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2018)

Click said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > My weekend wasn't productive in terms of new birds. On other hand I think, I got some good photos of my best friend during the hikes - White-rumped Shama (male in this case). Pay attention on the difference in the black in shade and in more light. It's male, the females are brownish-black in that areas. And compare with the juvenile that I recently posted!
> ...



Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Jack.



One more here! 
Jack, unfortunately I'm more like Private, I would like to have the talent to say the things like you are doing it...


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> A long tailed duck. This is the first one of these that I have ever seen..... shot with a 7D2 and Tamron 150-600 at 600mm from a canoe while jiggled by waves....



"This is the first one of these that I have ever seen" - me too  (I mean out of the books). My book says - young bird, first winter...
Never seen them alive :-\


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2018)

And after my heroic work answering to everyone Jack just posted one more photo ;D!!!
Jack, I'm using DxO Photo Lab and they have that feature too - very handy when you have too dark eye


----------



## lion rock (May 15, 2018)

ISv,
Just arrived to O'ahu at about noon today. Staying at Ko Olina now. we have added my niece's family, of 4.
Planning for visiting now.
We shall see. Hoping to visit the northern tip of the island!
-r


----------



## jmeyer (May 15, 2018)

Over the past two weeks, in SE Wisconsin, I've tallied 32 warbler species so far. Here are a few of the more uncommon ones, including a rare Worm-eating Warbler, at least for WI. Usually I use the EF 500 f4, but I requested the EF 600 f4 II from Canon, and was given a 10 days with it. These photos were taken with 7D mkii/EF600 f4 II/1.4xiii.

Jeremy


----------



## Click (May 15, 2018)

Very nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## HB (May 15, 2018)

Jeremy, great series.
Harry.


----------



## stevelee (May 15, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> He was playing peek a boo. I like the new feature in DPP - used it to brighten the eye a wee bit. It's simple and works on the RAW.
> 
> Jack



I really like that picture!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 15, 2018)

Thanks Steve.

Love the warblers!!

Jack


----------



## jmeyer (May 15, 2018)

Thanks guys!

Jeremy


----------



## jprusa (May 15, 2018)

jmeyer said:


> Over the past two weeks, in SE Wisconsin, I've tallied 32 warbler species so far. Here are a few of the more uncommon ones, including a rare Worm-eating Warbler, at least for WI. Usually I use the EF 500 f4, but I requested the EF 600 f4 II from Canon, and was given a 10 days with it. These photos were taken with 7D mkii/EF600 f4 II/1.4xiii.
> 
> Jeremy


Great shots and beautiful birds! I am not doing so great this year with warbles .
Joe


----------



## ISv (May 16, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> Just arrived to O'ahu at about noon today. Staying at Ko Olina now. we have added my niece's family, of 4.
> Planning for visiting now.
> We shall see. Hoping to visit the northern tip of the island!
> -r



Riley, very nice shot of the Common Mina! Great framing.


----------



## ISv (May 16, 2018)

Jeremy, great shots of beautiful birds!


----------



## AlanF (May 16, 2018)

Well done Jeremy!


----------



## AlanF (May 16, 2018)

ISv said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > These creatures are all over the island, roaming free.
> ...



Very nice studies!


----------



## AlanF (May 16, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> He was playing peek a boo. I like the new feature in DPP - used it to brighten the eye a wee bit. It's simple and works on the RAW.
> 
> Jack


What new feature?


----------



## Nat_WA (May 16, 2018)

jmeyer said:


> Over the past two weeks, in SE Wisconsin, I've tallied 32 warbler species so far. Here are a few of the more uncommon ones, including a rare Worm-eating Warbler, at least for WI. Usually I use the EF 500 f4, but I requested the EF 600 f4 II from Canon, and was given a 10 days with it. These photos were taken with 7D mkii/EF600 f4 II/1.4xiii.
> 
> Jeremy



Excellent shots Jeremy, you're clearly making optimal use of your 10 days with the 600/4-II 

Wiebe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 16, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > He was playing peek a boo. I like the new feature in DPP - used it to brighten the eye a wee bit. It's simple and works on the RAW.
> ...



New button that allows you to select a circular region and adjust brightness etc. in latest DPP4

Jack


----------



## gsw1 (May 17, 2018)

Very nice series of photo's


----------



## ISv (May 18, 2018)

AlanF said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > lion rock said:
> ...



Thanks Alan!


----------



## ISv (May 18, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > He was playing peek a boo. I like the new feature in DPP - used it to brighten the eye a wee bit. It's simple and works on the RAW.
> ...



Alan, with all my respect (and I really have it, mostly because of your photos but also because of your postings in other parts of the forum!) but it could be new feature in DPP. Same as in DxO - before the version "Photo Lab" appeared they didn't have it. I never used DPP and if I'm wrong - I apologize! 
And yeah, it's not new but not that much time ago it was not part of DxO Optics Pro too! I'm very happy user of DxO PL and this addition (old, made by others) to DxO Optics Pro made me really in love with the program (add there that noise reduction and you know...)!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 18, 2018)

ISV, there are some, perhaps incorrectly, who maintain that Canon RAW processing should be/is the preferred first step. If I recall correctly you're a Nikon shooter and in that case ViewNX2 is the equivalent, except as a past user of it, it is so pathetic so I'm glad I no longer use it. I find DPP to be quite quick/easy but that's probably because I haven't invested the time to be good at ON1 RAW, which I bought last year. So this "new to DPP" feature is welcomed by me.

Another common Blue-winged teal doing her stretch from a few days back.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 18, 2018)

Nice one, Jack.


----------



## stevelee (May 18, 2018)

ISv said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > These creatures are all over the island, roaming free.
> ...



I was on Kauai in December and was told that settlers to the island had brought chickens with them. When hurricanes came and destroyed their homes, chickens flew the coop, so to speak. A guide told us they are protected, but it is legal for some ethnicities to eat them, tough as they are. I thought this rooster was particularly handsome:


----------



## ISv (May 18, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> ISV, there are some, perhaps incorrectly, who maintain that Canon RAW processing should be/is the preferred first step. If I recall correctly you're a Nikon shooter and in that case ViewNX2 is the equivalent, except as a past user of it, it is so pathetic so I'm glad I no longer use it. I find DPP to be quite quick/easy but that's probably because I haven't invested the time to be good at ON1 RAW, which I bought last year. So this "new to DPP" feature is welcomed by me.
> 
> Another common Blue-winged teal doing her stretch from a few days back.
> 
> Jack



Jack, I know nothing about the Canon RAW processing but you are 100% right about ViewNX2, and yes, "pathetic" is the proper word !
Your Blue-winged is really sweet.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 18, 2018)

Thanks click and ISV


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2018)

Harris's Sparrow...


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2018)

Harris's Sparrow II...


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2018)

Harris's Sparrow III...


----------



## lion rock (May 19, 2018)

Glad to know the story of these chickens.
I shot these on O'ahu.
-r


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2018)

Female Rose-breasted Grosbeak...


----------



## dpc (May 19, 2018)

Red-breasted Nuthatch...


----------



## lion rock (May 19, 2018)

Like the nuthatch.
-r



dpc said:


> Red-breasted Nuthatch...


----------



## Click (May 19, 2018)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## jprusa (May 19, 2018)

Lion rock and dpc , nice pictures!


----------



## lion rock (May 20, 2018)

Thank you jpxrusa.
-r



jprusa said:


> Lion rock and dpc , nice pictures!


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2018)

Thanks lion rock, jprusa and Click!


----------



## ISv (May 20, 2018)

Nice shots and interesting birds! 
BTW compare the chickens shot by stevelee and lion rock - the real wild chicken (as it still exist in South Asia - India particularly) has gray legs and the plumage is exactly as on the photo from stevelee. The domesticated chickens are with yellow legs despite the plumage that could be +/- same as in the wild form. On the Hawaiian islands one can see really wild chicken only on Kauai these days. 
I got some interesting shots of otherwise very common bird here - the Common Mina.
First shot is the bird obviously taking a nap - eyelids closed. Birds are not using the eyelids to blink! 
Second is with engaged nictitating membrane - it blinks (or just cleaning its eye to see who is the idiot who wake it up .
On the third shot it is already fully alert! 
They have a nest just ~6.5 meters/yards from my lanai (I discovered it today!).


----------



## lion rock (May 20, 2018)

ISv,
Great shots.
I'm not sure they're "common," they are more like overwhelming! 8)
-r




ISv said:


> Nice shots and interesting birds!
> BTW compare the chickens shot by stevelee and lion rock - the real wild chicken (as it still exist in South Asia - India particularly) has gray legs and the plumage is exactly as on the photo from stevelee. The domesticated chickens are with yellow legs despite the plumage that could be +/- same as in the wild form. On the Hawaiian islands one can see really wild chicken only on Kauai these days.
> I got some interesting shots of otherwise very common bird here - the Common Mina.
> First shot is the bird obviously taking a nap - eyelids closed. Birds are not using the eyelids to blink!
> ...


----------



## lion rock (May 20, 2018)

Got this on a nearby (artificial) pond.
-r


----------



## ISv (May 20, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> Great shots.
> I'm not sure they're "common," they are more like overwhelming! 8)
> -r
> ...


----------



## lion rock (May 20, 2018)

Hahaha ...
As annoying as crows!
-r



ISv said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > ISv,
> ...


----------



## AlanF (May 20, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Hahaha ...
> As annoying as crows!
> -r
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanF (May 20, 2018)

I had an interesting day yesterday and got a couple of birds I had been wanting for some time now. The first is a common bittern. They are incredibly elusive and usually remain hidden by the reeds, and I have never got a decent shot of one in the past. I got several shots of this one, but this is my favourite despite a reed being across his face because it shows him stalking through his native habitat. Just before, I caught a bearded tit taking off, the first I have seen for a few years. It's not the sharpest, if you pixel peep but it's good enough for me.


----------



## lion rock (May 20, 2018)

Just this.
-r


----------



## PKinDenmark (May 20, 2018)

Still much good work to follow here. 

And finally!
I got some decent shots of 'my' goshawk after chasing this at several locations for almost two years. 
They are shy when around the nest, and by now also well hidden in the foliage. 
All three pictures are handheld using
Canon 6D, Tamron 150-600 @ 600mm, f6.3, 1/500s, ISO 1600.

Location: North of Copenhagen, Denmark.


----------



## Click (May 20, 2018)

Very nice pictures, PKinDenmark.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 21, 2018)

Mountain Jays nesting in our patio umbrella.
EOS M5, EFS 55-250mm



Mountain Jays at the umbrella nest M5 EFS 55-250 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 21, 2018)

Nice shots everyone but I especially like the hawk shots.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (May 21, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Mountain Jays nesting in our patio umbrella.
> EOS M5, EFS 55-250mm



Neat!


----------



## jprusa (May 21, 2018)

So the wife waited too long to plant the herbs for cooking. Whats the old saying early bird gets the pot? Now Mama robin controls the back porch


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 21, 2018)

jprusa, that's really cute!

Jack


----------



## lion rock (May 21, 2018)

Hope the robin is not nesting in rosemary pot  8) !
-r



jprusa said:


> So the wife waited too long to plant the herbs for cooking. Whats the old saying early bird gets the pot? Now Mama robin controls the back porch


----------



## AlanF (May 21, 2018)

The local peregrine falcon at the very top of a spire enjoying lunch. It's remarkable that you can get a reasonable shot of a bird occupying only 700x500 px at the centre of an image on a 5DSR with a 400mm DO at 800mm, hand held. A few years, ago I could only have dreamed about taking such shots. Nowadays, you could get something nearly as sharp with a Rebel and a cheap 150-600mm - we are so lucky.


----------



## ISv (May 21, 2018)

As always when I have no time to follow closely this topic there are bunch of interesting birds and great shots (and making the answering kind of confused :!
But there is a post that make me laughing - jprusa, you are lucky man - forget the onions, you have a robin at home ;D! And it could be just me but it is like saying "don't even think about it, I'm here to stay!!!!"
Out of the season of the migratory birds it's kind of boring here - not big diversity of birds. I got some shots of hybrid (presumably) mama Hawaiian duck (Anas wyvilliana) and some of her offspring. They look pretty much as non hybrid, but every one says that on Oahu they are all hybrids with mallard and I'm not the expert on this. 
Attaching also shots of the Red-whiskered Bulbul.


----------



## jprusa (May 21, 2018)

ISv said:


> As always when I have no time to follow closely this topic there are bunch of interesting birds and great shots (and making the answering kind of confused :!
> But there is a post that make me laughing - jprusa, you are lucky man - forget the onions, you have a robin at home ;D! And it could be just me but it is like saying "don't even think about it, I'm here to stay!!!!"
> Out of the season of the migratory birds it's kind of boring here - not big diversity of birds. I got some shots of hybrid (presumably) mama Hawaiian duck (Anas wyvilliana) and some of her offspring. They look pretty much as non hybrid, but every one says that on Oahu they are all hybrids with mallard and I'm not the expert on this.
> Attaching also shots of the Red-whiskered Bulbul.


Nice series ISv , the second bird is beautiful !


----------



## Click (May 21, 2018)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## Click (May 21, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> jprusa, that's really cute!
> 
> Jack



+1


----------



## jprusa (May 21, 2018)

Click said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > jprusa, that's really cute!
> ...


Thanks Click ,Jack and Lion rock.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 21, 2018)

Alan, you're just teasing me to move up to more MPs.

ISV really nice shots. I like to hear the commentary.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (May 21, 2018)

ISv,
Agree!
-r



Click said:


> Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## clbayley (May 22, 2018)

Early morning canoe with a nice pair of Grebes.


----------



## Click (May 22, 2018)

Lovely. Well done, clbayley.


----------



## jprusa (May 22, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely. Well done, clbayley.


+1


----------



## dpc (May 22, 2018)

Beautiful shot, clbayley!


----------



## rpt (May 22, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely. Well done, clbayley.
> ...



Lovely!


----------



## Don Haines (May 22, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Early morning canoe with a nice pair of Grebes.




Beautiful shot!


----------



## Don Haines (May 22, 2018)

A couple from today... The Brant geese are not common around here.... these are the first ones that I have ever seen..... On the other hand, it is rare that I go for a paddle and do not see a heron...


----------



## AlanF (May 22, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Early morning canoe with a nice pair of Grebes.



Nice one!


----------



## AlanF (May 22, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> A couple from today... The Brant geese are not common around here.... these are the first ones that I have ever seen..... On the other hand, it is rare that I go for a paddle and do not see a heron...



I’ll repatriate a Canada goose for him.


----------



## ISv (May 22, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, you're just teasing me to move up to more MPs.
> 
> ISV really nice shots. I like to hear the commentary.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack! 
For me these commentary/observations, as well as the story behind the shots are about as important as the photos themselves ( I really hope I don't bother anyone with this stuff?).


----------



## ISv (May 22, 2018)

clbayley and Don - very nice shots! Don, I like your Brant better than the heron despite I still have not seen any of them here (but they are coming time to time...). This year we had both of them (if I'm not wrong about the Brant)... on different islands , something like one of each :: ;D!


----------



## Click (May 22, 2018)

Nice pictures, Don.


----------



## Don Haines (May 22, 2018)

ISv said:


> clbayley and Don - very nice shots! Don, I like your Brant better than the heron despite I still have not seen any of them here (but they are coming time to time...). This year we had both of them (if I'm not wrong about the Brant)... on different islands , something like one of each :: ;D!



The goose had perfect lighting and just hung around eating grass. I would have had to work real hard to miss that shot . The heron was standing in fairly deep shade and I shot it at 600mm with a Tamron 150-600, at slow shutter speed (I believe 1/100 second) from a canoe while being blown past in a strong wind. I was amazed that it turned out so well.... there should have been considerable motion blur, but I guess I got lucky this time..... I find it amazing what you can get away with using modern cameras.


----------



## Mikehit (May 22, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Early morning canoe with a nice pair of Grebes.



The lighting is superb on that one. I would just wish fora bit more canvas on the right but everything else is perfect...


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2018)

Formal portrait: American Goldfinch, yesterday afternoon in my neighbour's tree...


----------



## Click (May 23, 2018)

Very nice picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture. Well done, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2018)

I'm not too confident in this identification, possibly an Alder Flycatcher? If anyone can provide more information, please let me know.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 23, 2018)

dpc, very nice - makes me long for Sask.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (May 23, 2018)

dpc said:


> Formal portrait: American Goldfinch, yesterday afternoon in my neighbour's tree...


Beautiful Goldfinch dpc ! and very nice Flycatcher too.


----------



## jmeyer (May 23, 2018)

dpc said:


> I'm not too confident in this identification, possibly an Alder Flycatcher? If anyone can provide more information, please let me know.


Usually the only way to differentiate between Alder and Willow, is to hear a song or call. They are too similar otherwise. I guess it would also depend on the region you're in. If only one or the other is in your region, then ID would be easy, but if both are common in your area then a call or song would be need. Great shot!

Jeremy


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2018)

Thanks Jack and jprusa!


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2018)

jmeyer said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not too confident in this identification, possibly an Alder Flycatcher? If anyone can provide more information, please let me know.
> ...




Thanks for the response, Jeremy. I didn't hear it sing. According to my Birds of Western Canada we're just above or at the very top end of the Willow's breeding range, so I'm guessing it's more likely to be an Alder Flycatcher. Still, we're close enough to the Willow's northern breeding range extension that it could be this bird. 8)


----------



## 7DmkI (May 23, 2018)

A few wood ducks.


----------



## jprusa (May 23, 2018)

7DmkI said:


> A few wood ducks.


Really like the last one!


----------



## Click (May 23, 2018)

jprusa said:


> 7DmkI said:
> 
> 
> > A few wood ducks.
> ...



+ 1 Nicely done, 7DmkI .


----------



## clbayley (May 24, 2018)

Here is a Chipping Sparrow to add to the mix.


----------



## Click (May 24, 2018)

clbayley said:


> Here is a Chipping Sparrow to add to the mix.



Lovely shot.


----------



## lion rock (May 24, 2018)

Like the colors.
-r



clbayley said:


> Here is a Chipping Sparrow to add to the mix.


----------



## lion rock (May 24, 2018)

Saw this on my driveway after work.
-r


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2018)

7DmkI said:


> A few wood ducks.




Love the ducklings! Nice shot.


----------



## ISv (May 24, 2018)

jprusa said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Formal portrait: American Goldfinch, yesterday afternoon in my neighbour's tree...
> ...



+1


----------



## ISv (May 24, 2018)

Very nice shots 7DmkI! The last one is great!


----------



## ISv (May 24, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Saw this on my driveway after work.
> -r



Riley, it seems you have much more species of birds around your driveway than you have seen on Hawaii !


----------



## ISv (May 24, 2018)

Two photos from my last trip. Nothing special but the second one is my first photo of fledglings of the Red-vented Bulbul (Pycnonotus cafer).


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2018)

ISv said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...




Thank you! I appreciate it. 8)


----------



## Nat_WA (May 24, 2018)

Nice pictures again; dpc, 7DmkI (so cute these ducklings  ), clbayley, lion rock and ISv (so endearing, these fledglings - apprehensive of that big world huddling together)
v. well done all!

Wiebe.


----------



## 7DmkI (May 24, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. The photos were taken last week in Vancouver; love the little chicks, too.



Click said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > 7DmkI said:
> ...


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2018)

Thanks ISv and Nat_WA.


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2018)

Swainson's Thrush...


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2018)

Red-breasted Nuthatch way up in my elm tree...


----------



## Nat_WA (May 25, 2018)

dpc said:


> Swainson's Thrush...



Nice set dpc; you _do _have a "productive" fence attracting a good deal of birds!  ;D

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (May 25, 2018)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2018)

Formal portrait: female Rose-breasted Grosbeak


----------



## Click (May 25, 2018)

Nice one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 25, 2018)

Unlike the human population of the west it seems the bird population has migrated east from Alberta to Saskatchewan! V Nice, dpc.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2018)

Thanks Click and Jack!  8)


----------



## jprusa (May 25, 2018)

dpc said:


> Formal portrait: female Rose-breasted Grosbeak


Very Nice dpc!


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2018)

jprusa said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Formal portrait: female Rose-breasted Grosbeak
> ...




Thanks jprusa!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2018)

A fine specimen. So close I cut his tail off. 

Jack


----------



## Click (May 27, 2018)

Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Jack.



Thanks click. I can just imagine he's a "proud father" with his chest out. 

Got out with the camera yesterday and today at the pond but there wasn't too much.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (May 27, 2018)

good ones Jack! 
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice shot, Jack.
> ...


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2018)

Good series dpc!


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2018)

And good to see you are getting out Jack!


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2018)

I also got out yesterday. Got some better shots of the elusive bittern, and then one of a whitethroat. The bittern emerged, and then climbed over some reeds where he showed his feet. Getting a clear one of his face was a plus. The whitethroat was far away, but the trusty 5DSR weaved its magic.


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Good series dpc!



Thanks Alan!


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2018)

Very nice shots of the bittern and whitethroat, Alan! 8)


----------



## Click (May 27, 2018)

Nice series, Alan. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2018)

Yellow-headed Blackbirds at the local lagoon yesterday mornings.


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2018)

Female yellow-headed blackbird...


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2018)

Red-winged blackbird...


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2018)

Canada geese...


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2018)

Eared grebe pair...


----------



## jprusa (May 27, 2018)

dpc said:


> Yellow-headed Blackbirds at the local lagoon yesterday mornings.


Very nice dpc!


----------



## jprusa (May 27, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I also got out yesterday. Got some better shots of the elusive bittern, and then one of a whitethroat. The bittern emerged, and then climbed over some reeds where he showed his feet. Getting a clear one of his face was a plus. The whitethroat was far away, but the trusty 5DSR weaved its magic.


Nice series Alan


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2018)

jprusa said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Yellow-headed Blackbirds at the local lagoon yesterday mornings.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2018)

Thanks and great shots all of you and especially Sask. Allan it's almost like she looks better partially hidden.  What a strangely proportioned bird! The sound is super cool though. 

Riley, they're back!  tchuck tchuck tchuck

Jack


----------



## Click (May 27, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks Click!


----------



## dpc (May 27, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks and great shots all of you and especially Sask. Allan it's almost like she looks better partially hidden.  What a strangely proportioned bird! The sound is super cool though.
> 
> Riley, they're back!  tchuck tchuck tchuck
> 
> Jack




I do envy you your woodpeckers, Jack. We don't have those here. We do have hairy woodpeckers and northern flickers but I don't see them often. The flickers are most evident here in the fall. They love dining on the multitude of ants in our backyard. 8)


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2018)

dpc even though I have tons of photos the Pileated is so compelling I can't help grabbing the camera! I think you need larger trees for them in Sask., maybe up north??

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (May 27, 2018)

Canadian Geese. Last weekend.
They were not afraid of people and getting close to them was easy.
5DSR, 200mm (EF 70-300mm L), f/8.


----------



## lion rock (May 27, 2018)

Jack,
We have them pretty much year round. Hearing them either squawking or "drumming" is more or less year round. Seeing them is a different story. Being able to shoot them is more difficult, it the chance is even available.
Glad that you have them and is able to shoot them. I'll rely on you and your shots to remind what they look like   8) ;D ;D.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks and great shots all of you and especially Sask. Allan it's almost like she looks better partially hidden.  What a strangely proportioned bird! The sound is super cool though.
> 
> Riley, they're back!  tchuck tchuck tchuck
> 
> Jack


----------



## Durf (May 27, 2018)

Great shots every one!
....and I got close to this goose!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 28, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> We have them pretty much year round. Hearing them either squawking or "drumming" is more or less year round. Seeing them is a different story. Being able to shoot them is more difficult, it the chance is even available.
> Glad that you have them and is able to shoot them. I'll rely on you and your shots to remind what they look like   8) ;D ;D.
> -r
> ...



Hey Riley, by "back" I meant visiting not that they ever migrate. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (May 28, 2018)

Nice photos from every one! I'm jealous for Alan's European Bittern (First it's a difficult bird for photographing and second: here we very rarely have the American bittern, forget the Eurasian!) and the huge diversity that dpc is posting! Jack - I'm happy to see you are out with the camera, nice pics! 

I didn't have the opportunity to get out today, instead I just re-developed some files from the last October. Just removed in DxO some unnecessary sharpening and contrast/microcontrast that are adding to the noise (and not very natural look, especially the microcontrast) in the photos.
(Riley - these are from Laniakea beach !)


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 28, 2018)

V nice Isv!

Jack


----------



## ISv (May 28, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> V nice Isv!
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack! 
Now they are supposedly in very North Canada (high in the Arctic) and part of Siberia. Unfortunately I have no chance to see them in the very different breeding plumage, they arrive here in non-breeding...


----------



## kodakrome (May 28, 2018)

blue heron stabbing a fish with his lips...


----------



## Click (May 28, 2018)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## Click (May 28, 2018)

Nice shot, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (May 28, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, kodakrome.


Thanks Click!


----------



## AlanF (May 28, 2018)

kodakrome said:


> blue heron stabbing a fish with his lips...



Good shot!


----------



## AlanF (May 28, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nice photos from every one! I'm jealous for Alan's European Bittern (First it's a difficult bird for photographing and second: here we very rarely have the American bittern, forget the Eurasian!) and the huge diversity that dpc is posting! Jack - I'm happy to see you are out with the camera, nice pics!
> 
> I didn't have the opportunity to get out today, instead I just re-developed some files from the last October. Just removed in DxO some unnecessary sharpening and contrast/microcontrast that are adding to the noise (and not very natural look, especially the microcontrast) in the photos.
> (Riley - these are from Laniakea beach !)



High quality images!


----------



## snappy604 (May 28, 2018)

good shot on the Heron with the fish!

A few from the local bird sanctuary. Best I could do with impatient family :-/


----------



## Click (May 28, 2018)

Very nice pictures, snappy604. I especially like the first one.


----------



## kodakrome (May 28, 2018)

Thanks for the comments, guys. This is the same heron that had the fish...


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 29, 2018)

Luv all the recent shots.

Jack


----------



## ISv (May 29, 2018)

Click, Alan - Thanks!


----------



## ISv (May 29, 2018)

kodakrome said:


> ...This is the same heron that had the fish...



...and looking for bigger one!
Very good shots kodakrome!


----------



## ISv (May 29, 2018)

Good shots snappy604! I practically never succeed when I'm with the entire family. If my wife is there - *foooorget **it* !
And just few when only my daughter is with me, and only if she has her camera and is busy taking photos too - otherwise - NO WAY ;D!


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2018)

My 2 new friends. I have named them Thanksgiving and Christmas.....

6D2 with a 70-200F4 IS.

They fly into the compound and once in, keep walking along the edge and can not figure out how to get out. the compound gate opens inwards and is open. They walk along the edge until they get to the open gate (inwards), then turn around and go back around to the other side of the gate and repeat the process. The are trapped in an open compound that they can walk out of or fly out of..... not exactly the smartest birds....


----------



## Click (May 29, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> I have named them Thanksgiving and Christmas.....



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 29, 2018)

Don, that's cute. Quite a contrast to a crow.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (May 29, 2018)

Hi Don. 
That is so funny, especially the names!   Nice Photo too! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> My 2 new friends. I have named them Thanksgiving and Christmas.....
> 
> 6D2 with a 70-200F4 IS.
> 
> They fly into the compound and once in, keep walking along the edge and can not figure out how to get out. the compound gate opens inwards and is open. They walk along the edge until they get to the open gate (inwards), then turn around and go back around to the other side of the gate and repeat the process. The are trapped in an open compound that they can walk out of or fly out of..... not exactly the smartest birds....


----------



## Mikehit (May 29, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> My 2 new friends. I have named them Thanksgiving and Christmas.....
> 
> 6D2 with a 70-200F4 IS.
> 
> They fly into the compound and once in, keep walking along the edge and can not figure out how to get out. the compound gate opens inwards and is open. They walk along the edge until they get to the open gate (inwards), then turn around and go back around to the other side of the gate and repeat the process. The are trapped in an open compound that they can walk out of or fly out of..... not exactly the smartest birds....



Not smart enough to vote, obviously....


----------



## AlanF (May 29, 2018)

Having never got close to or taken a decent shot of a bittern until the last week, I can't believe my luck. Used the 5DIV + 400mm DO at 800mm. The large bird was fishing and caught a tiny fish and a baby pike.


----------



## lion rock (May 29, 2018)

Good ones!
-r



AlanF said:


> Having never got close to or taken a decent shot of a bittern until the last week, I can't believe my luck. Used the 5DIV + 400mm DO at 800mm. The large bird was fishing and caught a tiny fish and a baby pike.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2018)

Nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Having never got close to or taken a decent shot of a bittern until the last week, I can't believe my luck. Used the 5DIV + 400mm DO at 800mm. The large bird was fishing and caught a tiny fish and a baby pike.




Nice pictures.... sometimes we get lucky, good thing you were prepared !


----------



## kodakrome (May 29, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Having never got close to or taken a decent shot of a bittern until the last week, I can't believe my luck. Used the 5DIV + 400mm DO at 800mm. The large bird was fishing and caught a tiny fish and a baby pike.



Those are very nice.


----------



## Mikehit (May 29, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Having never got close to or taken a decent shot of a bittern until the last week, I can't believe my luck. Used the 5DIV + 400mm DO at 800mm. The large bird was fishing and caught a tiny fish and a baby pike.



Excellent shots, Alan especially with the reeds that could confuse the AF. 
Was this taken in UK or Africa? I was just wondering about the blue round the eye...


----------



## AlanF (May 30, 2018)

Thanks CR friends for your comments, click, lion rock, Don and kodakrome for these and earlier comments.


----------



## AlanF (May 30, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Having never got close to or taken a decent shot of a bittern until the last week, I can't believe my luck. Used the 5DIV + 400mm DO at 800mm. The large bird was fishing and caught a tiny fish and a baby pike.
> ...



Mike, they were taken 45 minutes away in Suffolk. The colour around his eye is very blue, a real handsome bird.


----------



## AlanF (May 30, 2018)

The blue is in an area called the lores. It's part of the breeding plumage that attracts females. The great egret can have blue lores also in the breeding season. Here is one I took last summer in Malaysia.


----------



## ISv (May 30, 2018)

Great shots Alan!


----------



## AlanF (May 30, 2018)

ISv said:


> Great shots Alan!



Thanks!


----------



## Nat_WA (May 30, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Having never got close to or taken a decent shot of a bittern until the last week, I can't believe my luck. Used the 5DIV + 400mm DO at 800mm. The large bird was fishing and caught a tiny fish and a baby pike.



V.nice shots Alan, especially considering the difficulty to focus in those conditions (at least, I would have had some trouble there  )

Wiebe.


----------



## Mikehit (May 30, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Thanks Alan. The reason I asked was that checking websites it was the African variety that had the blue - I did not realise the UK bitterns had them as well.


----------



## Click (May 30, 2018)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

Alan V nice. "The blue is in an area called the lores. It's part of the breeding plumage that attracts females." Now if I'd only known 50 years ago I'd would have tried blue eye shadow!

Jack


----------



## ISv (May 31, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan V nice. "The blue is in an area called the lores. It's part of the breeding plumage that attracts females." Now if I'd only known 50 years ago I'd would have tried blue eye shadow!
> 
> Jack



;D ;D ;D"Now if I'd only known 50 years ago I'd would have tried blue eye shadow!" - Jack, you have to catch the Bittern first! And animal cruelty, and... and... (you never know what else will pop up!)!


----------



## ISv (May 31, 2018)

AlanF said:


> The blue is in an area called the lores. It's part of the breeding plumage that attracts females. The great egret can have blue lores also in the breeding season. Here is one I took last summer in Malaysia.



Excellent comment Alan!


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2018)

AlanF said:


> The blue is in an area called the lores. It's part of the breeding plumage that attracts females. The great egret can have blue lores also in the breeding season. Here is one I took last summer in Malaysia.




Beautiful picture of a beautiful bird, Alan!


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2018)

I was sitting in my den working on my computer two days ago when this thrush flew full tilt into the picture window. I looked out and saw he had fallen onto the patio and become jammed under the gas line to my barbecue. I went out, thinking he was probably dead. He wasn't. I gently moved the gas line away from his body and waited nearby for an hour or so to see if he would revive. We don't have many dogs and cats in the neighbourhood but a cat will occasionally wander through the yard, so I wanted to ensure the bird was safe from any feline or canine visitors. He eventually hopped up on his two feet and rested 15-20 minutes and then flew off. He must have a massive headache. I took the opportunity to shoot this rather undistinguished picture with my Fujifilm X-T10.


----------



## NancyP (May 31, 2018)

That's kind of you to guard the recovering bird, dpc. If bird crashes are a common occurrence, read this for options:

https://www.birdwatchingdaily.com/featured-stories/15-products-prevent-birds-hitting-windows/


----------



## Don Haines (May 31, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan V nice. "The blue is in an area called the lores. It's part of the breeding plumage that attracts females." Now if I'd only known 50 years ago I'd would have tried blue eye shadow!
> 
> Jack



And may I suggest you bring chocolate instead of raw fish as part of your courting ritual.....


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2018)

NancyP said:


> That's kind of you to guard the recovering bird, dpc. If bird crashes are a common occurrence, read this for options:
> 
> https://www.birdwatchingdaily.com/featured-stories/15-products-prevent-birds-hitting-windows/




Thanks for the suggestions, Nancy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 31, 2018)

Don, maybe we're onto something; a way to get close to bitterns by pretending to be a potential mate. My first, now deceased female African Grey found me to be quite to her liking. Was always trying to feed me.  

Jack


----------



## lafuria (May 31, 2018)

Himantopus mexicanus - Black-winged Stilt, from Mar Chiquita, Córdoba, Argentina
Canon 5DIV, 500 f4 ll+1.4 lll


----------



## Click (May 31, 2018)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one. Well done, lafuria.


----------



## gsw1 (Jun 1, 2018)

nice!


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2018)

Really beautiful shots, Pablo! Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 1, 2018)

dpc said:


> Really beautiful shots, Pablo! Well done.



+1

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jun 1, 2018)

Very nice shots Pablo! Dynamic, colors and situation are all there (and these from low level shots are very interesting - did you get on your belly?).

With the naming it's not that good - Himantopus mexicanus is the scientific name of the Black-necked Stilt.
Himantopus himantopus is the scientific name of the Black-winged Stilt and it's the bird that you have on these beautiful photos... Off course this is not taking any bit from the attractiveness of your pictures!


----------



## ISv (Jun 1, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Alan V nice. "The blue is in an area called the lores. It's part of the breeding plumage that attracts females." Now if I'd only known 50 years ago I'd would have tried blue eye shadow!
> ...



Hmmm... me thinks I didn't get what Jack is saying? If I'm right (this time) I would add few roses to the chocolate... If roses are not working (but the chocolate and even the raw fish do work :) than you are courting wrong one!


----------



## JuanMa (Jun 1, 2018)

Lots of beautiful images all over this thread. Lafuria, WOW! Here’s my participation.


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice series, JuanMa.


----------



## dpc (Jun 1, 2018)

Very nice pictures, JuanMa!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 1, 2018)

Very nice, first pic is excellent!
-r



lafuria said:


> Himantopus mexicanus - Black-winged Stilt, from Mar Chiquita, Córdoba, Argentina
> Canon 5DIV, 500 f4 ll+1.4 lll


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 1, 2018)

Ditto.

Jack


----------



## Joules (Jun 2, 2018)

Great pictures all around in this thread! Awesome birds lafuria and JuanMa! Also, those heron pictures are top nothc, kodakrome.

I wanted to get some pictures of larger birds and went through the local area to see what I might find. From the nearby forest I've got an acrobatic Great spotted woodpecker that just hopped around the leaves on some low hanging branches instead of pecking wood. From a borrow pit lake, I got what should be a Moorhen and some kind of white duck - Seeing it from a distance I thought it was an albino first. And then I alo finally managed to get a good picture of one of the Eurasian jays that visit the garden daily.

Edit: And they got huge again. Sorry, didn't mean to take up that much space


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2018)

Nice. Well done, Joules.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 2, 2018)

The Robin that nested on the back porch has 3 babies. She had 4 eggs hoping for another but space is getting tight and she had to move to the adjacent pot.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice: pic and babies.
-r



jprusa said:


> The Robin that nested on the back porch has 3 babies. She had 4 eggs hoping for another but space is getting tight and she had to move to the adjacent pot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 3, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice. Well done, Joules.



+1 Post big for me!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 3, 2018)

jprusa, V nice. Can you stand on a stool for a shot?

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Jun 3, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Nice: pic and babies.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jprusa (Jun 3, 2018)

Joules said:


> Great pictures all around in this thread! Awesome birds lafuria and JuanMa! Also, those heron pictures are top nothc, kodakrome.
> 
> I wanted to get some pictures of larger birds and went through the local area to see what I might find. From the nearby forest I've got an acrobatic Great spotted woodpecker that just hopped around the leaves on some low hanging branches instead of pecking wood. From a borrow pit lake, I got what should be a Moorhen and some kind of white duck - Seeing it from a distance I thought it was an albino first. And then I alo finally managed to get a good picture of one of the Eurasian jays that visit the garden daily.
> 
> Edit: And they got huge again. Sorry, didn't mean to take up that much space


Nice Pictures Joules.


----------



## JuanMa (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice pictures joules, I specially love the one with the duck and trees branches reflection in the water.


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2018)

Raven: It looks as though this fellow has had a rough day.


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2018)

Very nice picture, Joules! 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 3, 2018)

Glaucous-winged Gull: Vancouver Island


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2018)

Another very nice shot. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2018)

Click said:


> Another very nice shot. Well done, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 4, 2018)

lafuria said:


> Himantopus mexicanus - Black-winged Stilt, from Mar Chiquita, Córdoba, Argentina
> Canon 5DIV, 500 f4 ll+1.4 lll



Great shots, lafuria; v.well done and welcome to CR AK BP 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 4, 2018)

JuanMa said:


> Lots of beautiful images all over this thread. Lafuria, WOW! Here’s my participation.



Nice set of pictures JuanMa, capturing these agile barn swallows in flight is quite an achievement!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 4, 2018)

Joules said:


> Great pictures all around in this thread! Awesome birds lafuria and JuanMa! Also, those heron pictures are top nothc, kodakrome.
> 
> I wanted to get some pictures of larger birds and went through the local area to see what I might find. From the nearby forest I've got an acrobatic Great spotted woodpecker that just hopped around the leaves on some low hanging branches instead of pecking wood. From a borrow pit lake, I got what should be a Moorhen and some kind of white duck - Seeing it from a distance I thought it was an albino first. And then I alo finally managed to get a good picture of one of the Eurasian jays that visit the garden daily.
> 
> Edit: And they got huge again. Sorry, didn't mean to take up that much space



Nice series Joules, I especially like the woodpecker in its somewhat unusual position 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 4, 2018)

jprusa said:


> The Robin that nested on the back porch has 3 babies. She had 4 eggs hoping for another but space is getting tight and she had to move to the adjacent pot.



 Soo cute!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 4, 2018)

dpc said:


> Raven: It looks as though this fellow has had a rough day.



A bit scruffy indeed... Is it a raven btw.? It looks a bit different and smaller than I remember...

Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Raven: It looks as though this fellow has had a rough day.
> ...




Pretty sure it’s a raven.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 6, 2018)

dpc said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Must be that I'm only used to see them in the alpine regions of Europe - those seem to have a larger beak; and easier to assess their size against the natural background 
And hey..., I'm no expert, just trying to learn :-[ ;D

Wiebe.


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 7, 2018)

Here are some more from the spring warbler migration through SE Wisconsin, including the elusive Connecticut Warbler and Yellow-breasted Chat. These were taken with 7D mkii, EF500 f4, and 1.4xiii.

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2018)

Very nice series. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 7, 2018)

jmeyer said:


> Here are some more from the spring warbler migration through SE Wisconsin, including the elusive Connecticut Warbler and Yellow-breasted Chat. These were taken with 7D mkii, EF500 f4, and 1.4xiii.
> 
> Jeremy


 Great Pictures Jeremy, I won't see most of those but it is nice to see someone else is getting great shots of such beautiful Warblers.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 7, 2018)

Didn't know which to post in bird or grasshopper section


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Didn't know which to post in bird or grasshopper section





Nice shot!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 7, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Didn't know which to post in bird or grasshopper section



Does that bug you? 

Nice shot!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 7, 2018)

jmeyer said:


> Here are some more from the spring warbler migration through SE Wisconsin, including the elusive Connecticut Warbler and Yellow-breasted Chat. These were taken with 7D mkii, EF500 f4, and 1.4xiii.
> 
> Jeremy



I don't know which I should be more impressed with.... your photography skills or your birding skills...

*NICE *series....


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2018)

A great series of pictures, jmeyer!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi Jeremy. 
Some excellent shots of some beautiful birds in exquisite detail, a must to view full size (not just squished on the forum page, that kills so much detail). 

Cheers, Graham. 



jmeyer said:


> Here are some more from the spring warbler migration through SE Wisconsin, including the elusive Connecticut Warbler and Yellow-breasted Chat. These were taken with 7D mkii, EF500 f4, and 1.4xiii.
> 
> Jeremy


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi jprusa. 
Very nice shot, I think you got it right posting it in the bird section, if the grasshopper had caught the bird then the grasshopper section would have been more appropriate! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



jprusa said:


> Didn't know which to post in bird or grasshopper section


----------



## jprusa (Jun 7, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> jprusa said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't know which to post in bird or grasshopper section
> ...


Thanks Don


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 8, 2018)

Thank you everyone, for the kind words!

Jeremy


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 8, 2018)

jmeyer said:


> Here are some more from the spring warbler migration through SE Wisconsin, including the elusive Connecticut Warbler and Yellow-breasted Chat. These were taken with 7D mkii, EF500 f4, and 1.4xiii.
> 
> Jeremy



Excellent series Jeremy; so much detail in these portraits!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 8, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi jprusa.
> Very nice shot, I think you got it right posting it in the bird section, if the grasshopper had caught the bird then the grasshopper section would have been more appropriate! ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



+1 (both on quality of the shot and choice of forum section  )

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 8, 2018)

Song Thrush high in a tree in the evening sun (7DmkII, 100-400mkII, 1.4mkIII)

It was singing very loud but still took me some time to locate it... camouflage doing its work 
Song may be louder than our resident blackbird, but the blackbird is a more creative singer 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 8, 2018)

After finding one woodpeckers nest (see earlier post), apparently you're entitled to find more 

Just a few meters behind my back fence, high in a tree I discovered another nest. Unfortunately the young fled the nest a few days later when I was out at work  (why do these employers insist that you work all days   )

Wiebe.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 8, 2018)

Great series Wiebe . Thanks


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice series, Wiebe.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi Wiebe. 
A nice series of shots. 
It amazes me how loud these (and much smaller) birds can be, and how they can remain completely hidden whilst doing so much to give away their position. 
Employers insist we work so much so we can pay for our hobbies! ;D (and food etc of course!)

Cheers, Graham. 



Nat_WA said:


> Song Thrush high in a tree in the evening sun (7DmkII, 100-400mkII, 1.4mkIII)
> 
> It was singing very loud but still took me some time to locate it... camouflage doing its work
> Song may be louder than our resident blackbird, but the blackbird is a more creative singer
> ...


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

Beautiful shots, jmeyer!


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

Sisterhood: two female yellow-headed blackbirds, one with munchies for the nestlings I would guess. These two females were travelling together. When I approached too closely they flew off to alight on a rock together.


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2018)

Beautiful shot, dpc.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 8, 2018)

dpc said:


> Sisterhood: two female yellow-headed blackbirds, one with munchies for the nestlings I would guess. These two females were travelling together. When I approached too closely they flew off to alight on a rock together.


Nice shot dpc!


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2018)

jprusa said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Sisterhood: two female yellow-headed blackbirds, one with munchies for the nestlings I would guess. These two females were travelling together. When I approached too closely they flew off to alight on a rock together.
> ...




Thanks, jprusa!


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2018)

Horned grebe at a local pond yesterday morning. The ripples and reflection in the water are a bit distracting, but I don't mind it too much.


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2018)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 9, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc.




Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2018)

Some of the neighbourhood kids: House Sparrow nestlings (actually not sparrows but a type of finch but what's in a name?) in my birdhouse yesterday afternoon... They certainly keep their parents busy.


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2018)

Cute.  Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks, Click.


----------



## JuanMa (Jun 10, 2018)

Hehe, cute and well done, dpc.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 10, 2018)

dpc said:


> Some of the neighbourhood kids: House Sparrow nestlings (actually not sparrows but a type of finch but what's in a name?) in my birdhouse yesterday afternoon... They certainly keep their parents busy.


Great Pictures dpc, love the one of the babies waiting on mom to bring them food. The Robin that is nesting on the porch works all day to feed her 4 hungry babies.


----------



## ISv (Jun 11, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Raven: It looks as though this fellow has had a rough day.
> ...



I missed few pages here and there are again a lot of great shots!
Wiebe - it's raven, just fledgling!


----------



## ISv (Jun 11, 2018)

Jeremy - beautiful birds and great shots!


----------



## ISv (Jun 11, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Didn't know which to post in bird or grasshopper section



;D! I have few more of this sort...


----------



## ISv (Jun 11, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Song Thrush high in a tree in the evening sun (7DmkII, 100-400mkII, 1.4mkIII)
> 
> It was singing very loud but still took me some time to locate it... camouflage doing its work
> Song may be louder than our resident blackbird, but the blackbird is a more creative singer
> ...



Wiebe, I'm missing these guys (and many others from my original country)! Thanks!


----------



## ISv (Jun 11, 2018)

dpc said:


> Horned grebe at a local pond yesterday morning. The ripples and reflection in the water are a bit distracting, but I don't mind it too much.


 
In Europe it's known as "Slavonian Grebe", and off course the scientific name is the same: Podiceps auritus.


----------



## ISv (Jun 11, 2018)

And I have just few from today :-[... Nothing really exciting.


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice pictures, ISv! I like the last one in particular.


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2018)

JuanMa said:


> Hehe, cute and well done, dpc.



Thanks, JuanMa!


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2018)

jprusa said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the neighbourhood kids: House Sparrow nestlings (actually not sparrows but a type of finch but what's in a name?) in my birdhouse yesterday afternoon... They certainly keep their parents busy.
> ...



Thanks, jprusa! 8)


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for the nice comments!

Nice sets of pictures dpc - you're on your way to dethrone click and neuro at the pace you're going 

@ISv; you're welcome (for the Thrush  ) - and thanks for clarifying the "raven" issue; always good to have a resident expert around ;D. Nice pictures as well!

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice series, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Thanks for the nice comments!
> 
> Nice sets of pictures dpc - you're on your way to dethrone click and neuro at the pace you're going
> 
> ...




Thanks Wiebe!


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2018)

The baby house sparrows left the birdhouse this morning for their first solo flight. This one landed on our birdbath but didn't seem to know what to do after that.


----------



## ISv (Jun 11, 2018)

dpc and Click - thanks!
dpc, I like the way you did that sparrow fledgling. It is quality file!


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2018)

ISv said:


> dpc and Click - thanks!
> dpc, I like the way you did that sparrow fledgling. It is quality file!




Thanks, ISv! 8)


----------



## ISv (Jun 11, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Thanks for the nice comments!
> 
> Nice sets of pictures dpc - you're on your way to dethrone click and neuro at the pace you're going
> 
> ...


 
You are welcome Wiebe! That baby raven looks little bit like after fight with the house cat ! I have seen ravens always high in the sky or clifs, never fledgling.


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2018)

Cormorant, Swan Lake, Saanich BC


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2018)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 12, 2018)

Loons.... shot with a 6D2 and Tamron 150-600 from a canoe.... after lots of patient waiting, up popped a loon a few feet away....


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Don.


----------



## ISv (Jun 12, 2018)

dpc said:


> Cormorant, Swan Lake, Saanich BC



Very different approach in comparison with the House sparrow - a lot of microcontrast that makes the photo more "artsy"... I personally prefer the approach you took with the house sparrow but it's just me...


----------



## ISv (Jun 12, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Don.



+1!


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2018)

Great loon pictures, Don! I love the sight and sound of them but am seldom in an area they inhabit.


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2018)

ISv said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Cormorant, Swan Lake, Saanich BC
> ...



Thanks for the comment. I don't really have a consistent 'style', at least I don't think I do.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 12, 2018)

dpc said:


> The baby house sparrows left the birdhouse this morning for their first solo flight. This one landed on our birdbath but didn't seem to know what to do after that.



Soo cute  They still have this innocent and expecting look - "what am I going to do in this big world"...

Wiebe.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 12, 2018)

dpc said:


> Great loon pictures, Don! I love the sight and sound of them but am seldom in an area they inhabit.



If you are ever in Ottawa, give me a call..... have canoe will travel!


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 12, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Loons.... shot with a 6D2 and Tamron 150-600 from a canoe.... after lots of patient waiting, up popped a loon a few feet away....



Very nice set Don, to me it would be quite a challenge to get such shots from a canoe... (draining the water out of my camera gear after toppling over a couple of times  )
How close did the loon get to you?

Wiebe.


----------



## BobG (Jun 12, 2018)

I've been watching the Treecreeper's nest at my local reserve


----------



## jprusa (Jun 12, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Loons.... shot with a 6D2 and Tamron 150-600 from a canoe.... after lots of patient waiting, up popped a loon a few feet away....


Nice pictures Don.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 12, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Loons.... shot with a 6D2 and Tamron 150-600 from a canoe.... after lots of patient waiting, up popped a loon a few feet away....
> ...



The trick is to be patient.... if you chase around the lake after them you will never get close.... I positioned myself upwind of where they were feeding and (fortunately) with the light behind me, and let myself slowly drift into the area.... I got lucky a few times and had them surface a couple of times within ten feet of me... I also had a beaver swim past.... he did a loop around the canoe before deciding I was dangerous and dived...

and I also use a pelican case to keep the gear dry.....


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2018)

BobG said:


> I've been watching the Treecreeper's nest at my local reserve



Nice pictures. I especially like the second one.


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 14, 2018)

I love to watch birds! 
They are so adorable!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 15, 2018)

Put up a box very late but no problem, here's what I got. I love to watch birds too! 

As I watched Robin red-breast appeared in the willow.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jun 15, 2018)

NICE!
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Put up a box very late but no problem, here's what I got. I love to watch birds too!
> 
> As I watched Robin red-breast appeared in the willow.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice series, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks guys. For some reason from time to time I don't get notified so I missed a bunch of great postings, so belated praise to the shooters.

My little pond is dead now, not sure why except for one situation Mrs. Bufflehead had 6 babies. She got killed and a few days later so did they - rather disconcerting. I know it's unlikely but I suspect the muskrat was involved in some of it.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 15, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Put up a box very late but no problem, here's what I got. I love to watch birds too!
> 
> As I watched Robin red-breast appeared in the willow.
> 
> Jack



Excellent pictures Jack! I especially like the first Wren, singing the leaves in the background to a brighter green  Very nice light & exposure!

Wiebe.

P.S. For ISO2000 the picture is very low in noise... Must be the quality of your (camera  ) body


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 15, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. For some reason from time to time I don't get notified so I missed a bunch of great postings, so belated praise to the shooters.
> 
> My little pond is dead now, not sure why except for one situation Mrs. Bufflehead had 6 babies. She got killed and a few days later so did they - rather disconcerting. I know it's unlikely but I suspect the muskrat was involved in some of it.
> 
> Jack



Sorry to hear about that... It's the flip-side of nature I know, but thinking of those cute ducklings being killed ... 
Where I live the muskrat is known to raid nests at times, so doesn't surprise me too much (apart from destroying dams and causing flooding - so they have a bad name here...)

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2018)

So cute.  Nice picture, Jack.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 15, 2018)

Jack,
Sorry for your lost.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. For some reason from time to time I don't get notified so I missed a bunch of great postings, so belated praise to the shooters.
> 
> My little pond is dead now, not sure why except for one situation Mrs. Bufflehead had 6 babies. She got killed and a few days later so did they - rather disconcerting. I know it's unlikely but I suspect the muskrat was involved in some of it.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 15, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. For some reason from time to time I don't get notified so I missed a bunch of great postings, so belated praise to the shooters.
> 
> My little pond is dead now, not sure why except for one situation Mrs. Bufflehead had 6 babies. She got killed and a few days later so did they - rather disconcerting. I know it's unlikely but I suspect the muskrat was involved in some of it.
> 
> Jack



Around here, it is snapping turtles that seem to be the great duckling predator.... any chance one found your pond?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks guys.

Don, only once back in my childhood did I see a turtle in Alberta, up north, so seems not. However, there was a fox in the area when the ducklings disappeared. I was looking forward to following there growth ...

Wiebe, to this day I'm torn by my choice of the 1DX2 but there are features I no longer could live without. The 6D was good but the high ISO capability I have now is really appreciated. As for exposure, I seldom get it right and end up tweaking in post. I shoot in manual exposure 90% of the time and just watch the meter as I point at different objects with "linked to spot".

Jack


----------



## robinlee (Jun 16, 2018)

Haven't posted anything for a long time 8)



Puffin (Fratercula) by Robin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jun 16, 2018)

Just extraordinary!
You have to post more.
-r



robinlee said:


> Haven't posted anything for a long time 8)


----------



## rpt (Jun 16, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Just extraordinary!
> You have to post more.
> -r
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2018)

Very nice picture, robinlee.



lion rock said:


> You have to post more.
> -r



+1


----------



## MRLinVA (Jun 16, 2018)

Few from recent Costa Rica trip


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 16, 2018)

MRLinVA said:


> Few from recent Costa Rica trip



Nice!


Love the blue.... that colour seems to jump out at you!


----------



## zim (Jun 16, 2018)

MRLinVA said:


> Few from recent Costa Rica trip



I mean they are all great but second one WOW!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 16, 2018)

MRLinVA said:


> Few from recent Costa Rica trip


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2018)

MRLinVA said:


> Few from recent Costa Rica trip



Great shots. 8)


----------



## AlanF (Jun 16, 2018)

MRLinVA said:


> Few from recent Costa Rica trip



Nice ones!


----------



## rpt (Jun 17, 2018)

AlanF said:


> MRLinVA said:
> 
> 
> > Few from recent Costa Rica trip
> ...


+1


----------



## ISv (Jun 17, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Hey Don, is your canoe wooden or plastic?  ;D


----------



## ISv (Jun 17, 2018)

Nice photos Jack!


----------



## ISv (Jun 17, 2018)

MRLinVA said:


> Few from recent Costa Rica trip



Post more, please!


----------



## ISv (Jun 17, 2018)

I got a compensation day Thursday. Three targets, succeeded with just one (not the bird that I post, I took that photo when I was going home... Rainy!
The only bird I got is actually not interesting :-[! - it wasn't good idea to point the lens up!
On other hand, my target #2 (first one was a bird - no success...) was good, well at least one time (sorry CR - I have to illustrate?)


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 17, 2018)

ISv said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Nat_WA said:
> ...



Wooden, and she made me paint it Kodachrome red  (not me paddling it, but shows the boat.....)


----------



## ISv (Jun 17, 2018)

Hmm, it may not like that particular kind of wood !


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 17, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Don, I just chased the thread back to your loons: you're making me want a 6D2 and a canoe.  (and skills to use them) Great iridescence on the heads.


----------



## ISv (Jun 17, 2018)

Two from today - the first one at short distance - no atmospheric influence. For the second one I knew it's not going to be good (at least up to now I did'n succeed with these conditions) - about 30 meters/yards, very hot day, shallow layer of water, I call it "low quality air". On other hand it's my first White - faced Ibis (see the red iris, it separates it from the Glossy Ibis0


----------



## dpc (Jun 17, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, ISv! Very well done.


----------



## ISv (Jun 17, 2018)

dpc said:


> Beautiful pictures, ISv! Very well done.



Well, I wish the last one to be really "beautiful" -because it's my new species in the collection. And actually I got one more new species today but it would be shame to post the photo on this forum... I know where I go next weekend!!!


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2018)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 17, 2018)

ISv,
Great shots!
I like the red crested cardinal in Hawaii. I wanted to catch one for a pet, they're cute. Thanks for the beautiful shot.
-r


----------



## ISv (Jun 17, 2018)

dpc, Click and lion rock - Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 17, 2018)

A weekend out with the camera so I'll have some shots but just have to say super! to the previous posts!!

Jack


----------



## Talys (Jun 18, 2018)

I haven't had much time for photography recently, but this one turned out pretty well! A hummingbird coming by and visiting on a hot summer day 8)


----------



## ISv (Jun 18, 2018)

Talys said:


> I haven't had much time for photography recently, but this one turned out pretty well! A hummingbird coming by and visiting on a hot summer day 8)



Great one Talys! BTW at short distance the hot, lifting up air is not making big difference...


----------



## Talys (Jun 18, 2018)

ISv said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had much time for photography recently, but this one turned out pretty well! A hummingbird coming by and visiting on a hot summer day 8)
> ...



Thanks! They visit in the summer heat a lot, because our patio has flowers that my wife diligently waters twice a day, and stocks feeders with fresh sugary hooch ;D Flowers get to be slim pickings when it doesn't rain much, and we had the driest May on record this year. Our flowers are popular for the honey bees too, got a couple of good photos of them that I'll have to post up!


----------



## ISv (Jun 18, 2018)

Talys said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Talys said:
> ...



Bees in photo - good! But bees also sting - not good, my leg is just getting back to normal after such an incident last week !


----------



## ISv (Jun 18, 2018)

Better PP this time. I use to under-expose when shooting to keep the highlights in better control and sometimes just forget to compensate in PP :-[!


----------



## Talys (Jun 18, 2018)

Great shots, ISv! They look so well fed and content


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 18, 2018)

Talys said:


> Great shots, ISv! They look so well fed and content



+1 and Talys you too. I also got out this weekend to Miquelon Lake Provincial Park, Alberta. It's a reasonably large but very shallow lake that's alkaline and so it attracts quite a variety of birds.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 18, 2018)

robinlee said:


> Haven't posted anything for a long time 8)
> 
> ...



Excellent picture Robin, beautiful light and perfect exposure, combined with an almost intimate composition!
Did you have your camera remotely triggered? The perspective suggests the camera was very close to the puffins... and I'm not sure those puffins would be so at ease with a person within arms length 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 18, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> MRLinVA said:
> 
> 
> > Few from recent Costa Rica trip
> ...



+1 on that, but they are all very nice!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 18, 2018)

ISv said:


> Two from today - the first one at short distance - no atmospheric influence. For the second one I knew it's not going to be good (at least up to now I did'n succeed with these conditions) - about 30 meters/yards, very hot day, shallow layer of water, I call it "low quality air". On other hand it's my first White - faced Ibis (see the red iris, it separates it from the Glossy Ibis0



First one is really endearing  those two birds cuddling together...
Second one, although I understand what you mean with "low quality air", to me quality (and picture) look very good! (I've had worse in sunny, hot conditions) Maybe not at pixel peeping magnification, but who cares :

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 18, 2018)

Talys said:


> I haven't had much time for photography recently, but this one turned out pretty well! A hummingbird coming by and visiting on a hot summer day 8)



Very nice Talys / Phil; I like the composition with the bird "sandwiched" between those OoF green leaves!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 18, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots, ISv! They look so well fed and content
> ...



Nice pictures Jack, nice reflections on the first and a (to me) new kind of duck in the second... Do those always have such a set of cocky tail feathers or is it just posing ?

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice pictures, Jack.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 18, 2018)

Talys, ISv and Jack,
You made excellent shots!
-r


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2018)

Fishing buddies down by the river yesterday afternoon...


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2018)

Two point landing...


----------



## dpc (Jun 18, 2018)

Fishing...


----------



## Talys (Jun 18, 2018)

Wow, cool shots dpc. Thanks for sharing!

I think they might have caught more fish than you?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks guys. Wiebe, I'm guessing that's breeding coloration. The male was definitely showing off to a mate and quite at ease. They are common there but I don't get them on my pond.

With new posters and the regulars this is becoming a very inspirational thread!

Help with this one - doesn't seem to fit Wilson's Phalarope but ... what else??

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2018)

Dpc and Jack,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## ISv (Jun 18, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. Wiebe, I'm guessing that's breeding coloration. The male was definitely showing off to a mate and quite at ease. They are common there but I don't get them on my pond.
> 
> With new posters and the regulars this is becoming a very inspirational thread!
> 
> ...



Hi Jack, I don't understand why it should not fit the Wilson's? 
For me it is a female Wilson's in breeding plumage (lucky you, I still have to see it in wild...).

Sorry guys but I have to run - busy day, will write more once I get back home in the evening.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks click.

Thanks Isv for the ID.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks Talys and Click!


----------



## ISv (Jun 19, 2018)

Talys said:


> Great shots, ISv! They look so well fed and content



Thanks Talys! These are fledglings of the Common Waxbill. In area full of grass with tasty seeds ! They were initially 4 on that branch but two of them didn't like me !


----------



## ISv (Jun 19, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Great shots, ISv! They look so well fed and content
> ...



Nice shots Jack! I don't think I will ever see a male Rudy duck in breeding here, on the islands!


----------



## ISv (Jun 19, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Two from today - the first one at short distance - no atmospheric influence. For the second one I knew it's not going to be good (at least up to now I did'n succeed with these conditions) - about 30 meters/yards, very hot day, shallow layer of water, I call it "low quality air". On other hand it's my first White - faced Ibis (see the red iris, it separates it from the Glossy Ibis0
> ...



Thanks Wiebe! 
"Maybe not at pixel peeping magnification, but who cares :" - the worst case scenario - *ME* ;D!


----------



## ISv (Jun 19, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice pictures Jack, nice reflections on the first and a (to me) new kind of duck in the second... Do those always have such a set of cocky tail feathers or is it just posing ?
> 
> Wiebe.



Wiebe, they are very rare vagrants to Europe. Very often they use to take this posture, but no, not always. Here you have also the female (Jack's bird is male in breeding plumage - much more colorful!).


----------



## ISv (Jun 19, 2018)

Talys said:


> Wow, cool shots dpc. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I think they might have caught more fish than you?



Talys, you are probably right for the fishing but how many photos did they took ;D?! 
Grate job dpc, especially the last two (well we will never know how it was with the fishing :-\)!!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks Isv, those are great female shots.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 19, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures Jack, nice reflections on the first and a (to me) new kind of duck in the second... Do those always have such a set of cocky tail feathers or is it just posing ?
> ...



Thanks ISv, you're saving me the trouble of searching wikipedia and birding sites  (No pun intended...!)

Like most ducks; for my human perception they appear so friendly (though not always so in real life ;D )

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 19, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Isv, those are great female shots.
> 
> Jack



Excellent shots Jack, I like the lighting and colours in the Avocet - we only get the Pied Avocet where I live, and only as migratory bird for a short time... I haven't captured one on camera yet - and your American Avocet has a nicer / warmer colour as bonus 

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2018)

Jack and ISv,

Very nice pictures, guys. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2018)

ISv said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, cool shots dpc. Thanks for sharing!
> ...




Thanks, ISv!


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Isv, those are great female shots.
> 
> Jack



Nice job, Jack! I especially like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2018)

I like this picture for the light in the water and coming through the pelican's pouch.


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures Jack, nice reflections on the first and a (to me) new kind of duck in the second... Do those always have such a set of cocky tail feathers or is it just posing ?
> ...




Nice ruddy ducks, ISv.


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2018)

dpc said:


> I like this picture for the light in the water and coming through the pelican's pouch.



I totally agree. I like it also. Very nice picture.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 19, 2018)

To all who posted,
Excellent photos.
Thanks you.
-r


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I like this picture for the light in the water and coming through the pelican's pouch.
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 19, 2018)

lion rock said:


> To all who posted,
> Excellent photos.
> Thanks you.
> -r



I'll just join with Riley and say without naming individuals that all are appreciated and to boot the information being added is a bonus.

Click, believe me if I could I'd keep posting more shots but I only have a lot of repetition of the same birds (you know the 1DX2 is bad that way! )

dpc, v nice - I only saw one pelican and it flew over very high but here's the good news. They are back at Miquelon lake after being "forced" out many years ago.

OK, her I am again unable to ID a sparrow. Help. Let's say I'm assuming based on my _previous failings_ that it's a Song sparrow. 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jun 19, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > To all who posted,
> ...



Thanks, Jack! Good luck with the pelicans. The sparrow may be a Savannah Sparrow, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click, believe me if I could I'd keep posting more shots but I only have a lot of repetition of the same birds (you know the 1DX2 is bad that way! )



lol 

Very nice series, Jack. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## ISv (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks to all! Nice pictures everyone, but Jack I'm pass on that sparrow, sorry!
And I have to agree with Jack about the posting of photos - one first have to take some pictures, maybe at the end of next weekend?


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 20, 2018)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > I like this picture for the light in the water and coming through the pelican's pouch.
> ...



+1


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 20, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > To all who posted,
> ...



Hi Jack,

Nice sparrow series - second one is a bit washed out -and looking down- but especially the first is (to me) excellent!

Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2018)

Back end of a take-off... A frontal view would perhaps have been better if it were possible but I do like the positioning of the wings for some reason. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2018)

Magpies yesterday morning...


----------



## dpc (Jun 20, 2018)

8)


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 20, 2018)

dpc nice shots, however I can't look without hearing squawk, squawk, squawk ... As a kid I'd raid the nests since I was quite a climber.  I also had a 22.  Reformed long ago, though.

Wiebe, thanks, I wasn't thinking the sparrow series was worthy of posting but was hoping for positive ID.

Click, another shot of the RW blackbird before he took off, since you requested more of me.  Love the song of these guys.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jun 20, 2018)

Nice photos Jack!
Some actions, I like.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> dpc nice shots, however I can't look without hearing squawk, squawk, squawk ... As a kid I'd raid the nests since I was quite a climber.  I also had a 22.  Reformed long ago, though.
> 
> Wiebe, thanks, I wasn't thinking the sparrow series was worthy of posting but was hoping for positive ID.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks Riley.

Here's one of inaction for you. I like his "duck-tail". 

Jack


----------



## clbayley (Jun 21, 2018)

@Jack - really late, but regarding your sparrow, I believe it is a Savannah Sparrow, with the yellow eyebrow.

I caught one last year...

CB


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 21, 2018)

clbayley, I'm sure it is now too. Thanks.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2018)

Jack and clbayley,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks Click and Jack!


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2018)

Love birds: black-billed magpie couple... 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2018)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, dpc.




Thanks, Click!


----------



## lion rock (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you Jack.
It's a cute bird! Nice shot.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Riley.
> 
> Here's one of inaction for you. I like his "duck-tail".
> 
> Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jun 21, 2018)

Sweet. Nice pic dpc.
-r



dpc said:


> Love birds: black-billed magpie couple... 8)


----------



## dpc (Jun 21, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Sweet. Nice pic dpc.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 22, 2018)

Some local geese.... I think they are named John, Paul, George, and Ringo...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 22, 2018)

Cute.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 22, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Some local geese.... I think they are named John, Paul, George, and Ringo...



... and they're crossing Abbey Road  ;D
funny picture Don! Well selected crop...

Wiebe.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 22, 2018)

Why did the geese cross the road?
Cute.
-r



Don Haines said:


> Some local geese.... I think they are named John, Paul, George, and Ringo...


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Some local geese.... I think they are named John, Paul, George, and Ringo...




Nice! I was never much of a Beatles fan but this makes me nostalgic. 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Some local geese.... I think they are named John, Paul, George, and Ringo...



;D Very nice shot!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 22, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Why did the geese cross the road?
> Cute.
> -r
> 
> ...



OK, why?

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2018)

...To get on the other side of the road. ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 22, 2018)

Click said:


> ...To get on the other side of the road. ;D



Oh, I thought it was to get to the recording studio! 

Made me think of this. There's a kids story I wish I could find/recall where the geese request to pray before being eaten by the fox and then they proceed taking turns and it never ends. I think I enjoyed the kids stuff more than they did. 

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 22, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Some local geese.... I think they are named John, Paul, George, and Ringo...



Nice. If those are John, Paul, George, and Ringo, these are New Kids on the Block!


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2018)

;D

Cute  Nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 23, 2018)

Click said:


> ;D
> 
> Cute  Nice shot, bhf3737.


Thanks Click! 
In a local pond, they are not afraid of people at all.


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 23, 2018)

Woweee!
Lovely birds... Nice pictures!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 23, 2018)

Since we're kidding around her is my submission - a new species - the Mohawk.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2018)

Lovely. Nicely done, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 23, 2018)

A quick visit to New York - managed to get to Central Park between meetings. I grabbed the wrong camera. My 5DIV was attached to the 100-400mm II and I took that pair instead of the 5DSR. The light has been so bad that I have been shooting up to iso 12,800, which negates the advantage of the smaller pixels. I have to admit that the consistency of AF on my 5DIV beats the 5DSR. It's a really impressive beast.

Lots of sparrows and starlings, even more than at home where sparrows are becoming rare. This is the first time I have seen a fledgling being fed.


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2018)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 23, 2018)

And there were birds I don't have much chance of seeing: Northern Cardinal; Blackcrowned nightheron; Great White Egret; and a Grackle, all of which are common here of course but we don't have the Grackle and Cardinal back home. A fun place Central Park. I needed the 400 DO + 2TC for the Cardinal.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks Click - that was quick!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 23, 2018)

V nice Alan.

Thanks click.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jun 23, 2018)

These are very good!
-r



AlanF said:


> And there were birds I don't have much chance of seeing: Northern Cardinal; Blackcrowned nightheron; Great White Egret; and a Grackle, all of which are common here of course but we don't have the Grackle and Cardinal back home. A fun place Central Park. I needed the 400 DO + 2TC for the Cardinal.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2018)

Very nice shots, Alan! Very nice, indeed.


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2018)

Another very nice series, Alan.


----------



## applecider (Jun 24, 2018)

Jack kudos on that red wing blackbird in flight. It’s mouth is a cornucopia of insect delights, green worms at least two damselflies. It’s the picture I’ve been trying to capture .


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 24, 2018)

applecider said:


> Jack kudos on that red wing blackbird in flight. It’s mouth is a cornucopia of insect delights, green worms at least two damselflies. It’s the picture I’ve been trying to capture .



Thanks, I was happy to luck out since my arm was ready to break and he kept faking flying. For me 99% of these kind of shots are OOF so I couldn't believe how sharp this one was.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jun 25, 2018)

Beautiful photos dpc, Jack and Alan! 
Here is my collection from the weekend, I put a lot of effort for the White-faced Ibis but I don't see much of difference in comparison with the photos I already posted (except now it's a semi-adult, not the adult from the last post).


----------



## ISv (Jun 25, 2018)

And few of the local "normal" (well, the Saffron finch is not actually very common...).


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2018)

Very nice series, ISv. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 25, 2018)

+1.
-r



Click said:


> Very nice series, ISv. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks Click and Riley!
It could be really well done (concerning the Ibis) if I had an opportunity to get inside of the refuge (have to work on this, and not only because of the Ibis...) - to get the proper angel of the light and little bit closer distance... 
(Huh, and could I get some high clouds in the sky for better light - or I ask for too much :-\!)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 25, 2018)

ISv said:


> Thanks Click and Riley!
> It could be really well done (concerning the Ibis) if I had an opportunity to get inside of the refuge (have to work on this, and not only because of the Ibis...) - to get the proper angel of the light and little bit closer distance...
> (Huh, and could I get some high clouds in the sky for better light - or I ask for too much :-\!)



Yup you're getting greedy. You got a lot as is. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks Jack! 
We all are trying to improve Jack, and me thinks it is good (if not the best) feature of the human beings... Just for difference from many other, not so good features :-[!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 25, 2018)

ISv said:


> We all are trying to improve Jack, and me thinks it is good (if not the best) feature of the human beings... Just for difference from many other, not so good features :-[!



Really, I'm all for improvement but sometimes what others are getting seems beyond what I'd call needing improvement. You have very fine photos. 

I think one can enjoy things that are far from perfect so I guess one should temper ones tendency towards perfectionism so it doesn't become a burden. The ultimate goal is to enjoy the activity while producing a photo that is enjoyable for others as well.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 25, 2018)

ISv said:


> Thanks Click and Riley!
> It could be really well done (concerning the Ibis) if I had an opportunity to get inside of the refuge (have to work on this, and not only because of the Ibis...) - to get the proper angel of the light and little bit closer distance...
> (Huh, and could I get some high clouds in the sky for better light - or I ask for too much :-\!)



Very nice shots. And I agree absolutely with your aims of getting the right angles and light.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 25, 2018)

AlanF said:


> A quick visit to New York - managed to get to Central Park between meetings. I grabbed the wrong camera. My 5DIV was attached to the 100-400mm II and I took that pair instead of the 5DSR. The light has been so bad that I have been shooting up to iso 12,800, which negates the advantage of the smaller pixels. I have to admit that the consistency of AF on my 5DIV beats the 5DSR. It's a really impressive beast.
> 
> Lots of sparrows and starlings, even more than at home where sparrows are becoming rare. This is the first time I have seen a fledgling being fed.



Excellent series Alan! Thanks for sharing.
With the next series you've posted, there seems to be much more bird-life in Central Park than I noticed when I was there last year... Might have been the time of the year (when I was there, it was so hot "the sparrows were falling of the roofs" as we would call it  )

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 25, 2018)

ISv said:


> And few of the local "normal" (well, the Saffron finch is not actually very common...).



Very nice series ISv, again very high quality pic's.
To me it is always a joy when these exotic (to me) bird pictures are shared  (Or for that matter, when people post pictures that are not easy to capture - with some info on how they were taken)

Wiebe.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 25, 2018)

Brown thrasher; nest nearby (I think)


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2018)

josephandrews222 said:


> Brown thrasher; nest nearby (I think)



Nice picture.


----------



## ISv (Jun 25, 2018)

AlanF said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Click and Riley!
> ...



Thanks Alan! 
The problem with that place is the double fencing, the inner fence with very fine mesh - to prevent rodents/predators from entering the refuge. There is only one small view point build last year where you can shoot from above. All the day (starting with the sunrise) you have the objects back-lit! It's why I need to get inside. There is no other point around the refuge from where you can shoot.


----------



## ISv (Jun 25, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > And few of the local "normal" (well, the Saffron finch is not actually very common...).
> ...



Thanks Wiebe!

;D ;D ;D!
OK, the Ibis I would say was kind of difficult to shoot: there is no shade on that place! You just climb on the view point and wait for the birds to come nearby, both weekends it took in average 1.5-2h. Very sunny and hot days starting from the morning. Once they come it's easy (if you are still alive )! 
Seriously, the only problem with these birds is that they are non-stop (well they will stop for 1-2s to take a look at me) probing the mud for food, you need higher speeds and it's a problem because of the back light.


----------



## ISv (Jun 25, 2018)

josephandrews222 said:


> Brown thrasher; nest nearby (I think)



Very good capture josephandrews! It looks kind of scared from your lens !


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 26, 2018)

Mountain Jays are nesting in our patio umbrella outside the second story living room. I set up the Canon EOS M5 and a telephoto on a tripod in the living room.



Mountain Jays feeding 25 June 2018 M5 1580 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Jun 26, 2018)

Excellent!
Do you do time lapse on them?
-r



KeithBreazeal said:


> Mountain Jays are nesting in our patio umbrella outside the second story living room. I set up the Canon EOS M5 and a telephoto on a tripod in the living room.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 26, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Excellent!
> Do you do time lapse on them?
> -r
> 
> ...



Thanks  No time lapse. Didn't even think about it in the beginning.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 26, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Mountain Jays are nesting in our patio umbrella outside the second story living room. I set up the Canon EOS M5 and a telephoto on a tripod in the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain Jays feeding 25 June 2018 M5 1580 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


Beautiful Keith.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 26, 2018)

josephandrews222, very nice levitation.

Keith that's really sweet.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Beautiful Keith.



+1

Well done, Keith.


----------



## dpc (Jun 26, 2018)

Nice pictures, everyone!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 26, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Mountain Jays are nesting in our patio umbrella outside the second story living room. I set up the Canon EOS M5 and a telephoto on a tripod in the living room.



Cute!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks for the nice comments.  The other nest was attacked by Ravens and all was lost. The patio umbrella provides visual shelter from predators, so these guys should do well.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 26, 2018)

brown thrasher nest building with sticks


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2018)

joseph, nice to see the activity. Great shots.

Jack


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 27, 2018)

Here's a very poor Sulphur Crested Cockatoo that my wife loves to feed.

As it's winter here in Oz, he must be getting pretty cold.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2018)

So who's doing the plucking; the bird himself?

Jack


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 27, 2018)

I think he was attacked by other cockatoos, or he has a disease called twisted beak.
I can't tell which, but his beak is very misshapen.
About the only thing he wants to eat is sunflower seeds that have been shelled. With his beak, he finds it hard to snap the shells off the normal seeds.
However, he is improving and his feathers are slowly growing back.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 28, 2018)

Hope you guys don't mind a little pink, but the spoonbills are visiting.
Where I live, we don't see them in the winter - but they do hang around from June until Sept.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2018)

Very nice pictures, kodakrome.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 29, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, kodakrome.


+1 Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2018)

Add me to the comment!
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice pictures, kodakrome.
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2018)

Just out at the side of the house shooting a wasp trying to drag a spider into a gap and I caught this bird, a Carolina wren, a favorite of mine, its song is lovely.
-r


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2018)

Nice picture, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2018)

Thank you Click.
Same bird, on driveway.
-r



Click said:


> Nice picture, lion rock.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 29, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, lion rock.


+1 And you're right about the sounds of probably all the wrens.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## kodakrome (Jun 29, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Thank you Click.
> Same bird, on driveway.
> -r
> 
> ...



Nice, lion rock. Those wrens are cute.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks Jack.
I'm not sure about other wrens, I've'nt seen other kinds, or at least, don't recognize them.
-r




Jack Douglas said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nice picture, lion rock.
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks kodakrome!
These little guys are cute in that their tails are raised when they sing their songs. Very cute, too, with their "eye brows."
-r



kodakrome said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Click.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 1, 2018)

Two of, I think, the same species but I'm not certain of the ID. I'd say Alder flycatcher but the tail isn't V'ed. ?? on others based on colour on wings.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2018)

Nice pictures, Jack.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 1, 2018)

Jack,
Great shots!
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Two of, I think, the same species but I'm not certain of the ID. I'd say Alder flycatcher but the tail isn't V'ed. ?? on others based on colour on wings.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks guys, but what are they? Probably the most frustrating thing about shooting birds. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 1, 2018)

Jack,
You might research at Cornell Uni, Cornell Lab of Ornithology, www.birds.cornell.edu. They are expert in the field. If you can't identify through searching for it yourself, e-mail them a photo. I got an answer from them one time.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 1, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> You might research at Cornell Uni, Cornell Lab of Ornithology, www.birds.cornell.edu. They are expert in the field. If you can't identify through searching for it yourself, e-mail them a photo. I got an answer from them one time.
> -r



Thanks Riley. I can't be sure but Alder seems close. It's the colour of the wing bars that seems off and the tail shape but others don't fit too good either.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 1, 2018)

Take a look at this article on Rare albino sparrow:
https://www.roanoke.com/news/education/higher_education/virginia_tech/rare-albino-sparrow-makes-home-on-virginia-tech-campus/article_27a96661-6537-5118-9014-014c8d326a97.html
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2018)

Very interesting. 

Thanks for sharing, lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks Click.
I should go hunt for the bird myself.
-r



Click said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, lion rock.


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 1, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Jack,
> ...



Looks like the Western Wood Pewee








https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Western_Wood-Pewee/overview


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 1, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Take a look at this article on Rare albino sparrow:
> https://www.roanoke.com/news/education/higher_education/virginia_tech/rare-albino-sparrow-makes-home-on-virginia-tech-campus/article_27a96661-6537-5118-9014-014c8d326a97.html
> -r



V nice ... but to get the article I had to do a survey! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 1, 2018)

Sorry about that, Jack. I didn't encounter that.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at this article on Rare albino sparrow:
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Sorry about that, Jack. I didn't encounter that.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Really not a problem, but I wonder if others encountered this.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jul 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Two of, I think, the same species but I'm not certain of the ID. I'd say Alder flycatcher but the tail isn't V'ed. ?? on others based on colour on wings.
> 
> Jack



 Jack because of you I'm on my way to order a book about the Canadian birds! Sorry, this is another one from you that I have to pass - I have practically no knowledge about your birds (except the shore birds!)... On other hand it would be interesting to see what you have there (and I have some friends in Canada who are asking me to visit them, so some more info about the birds there is must!).
Very nice photos BTW and with the difficulty of the ID - very interesting!

And here is my very trivial contribution - I didn't succeed to take a photo of something new (despite I did spend ~ few ours chasing the Red Avadavat - devilish tiny birds, but rather beautiful even in non-breading plumage as they are now)
On the second photo the Red-billed Leiothrix has to much back-wind (and light...) and on the third I see something suspicious under the bird (scared from me?! ;D)


----------



## clbayley (Jul 2, 2018)

I made a goal to shoot a yellow headed blackbird before the end of summer. Today I found a willing model...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2018)

clbayley said:


> I made a goal to shoot a yellow headed blackbird before the end of summer. Today I found a willing model...



Lovely. I've found them to be quite plentiful at Wabamun. Not one to be seen east of the city where I am.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2018)

ISV those are seriously nice. I have shot mostly birds in my area just east Edmonton (it's called the Beaver Hills), except for a few times shooting in BC. If you haven't noticed there is a link at the bottom of my posting to National Geographic where I've posted most of my better shots of my Canadian birds. If you look be sure to click "View slide show" for higher resolution.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jul 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> ISV those are seriously nice. I have shot mostly birds in my area just east Edmonton (it's called the Beaver Hills), except for a few times shooting in BC. If you haven't noticed there is a link at the bottom of my posting to National Geographic where I've posted most of my better shots of my Canadian birds. If you look be sure to click "View slide show" for higher resolution.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack!
Concerning your advise: I did this time ago ! 
The problem is that as an originally European I don't know much about the North American birds. Time to learn something new  and the best first steps are off course some books.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2018)

ISv said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > ISV those are seriously nice. I have shot mostly birds in my area just east Edmonton (it's called the Beaver Hills), except for a few times shooting in BC. If you haven't noticed there is a link at the bottom of my posting to National Geographic where I've posted most of my better shots of my Canadian birds. If you look be sure to click "View slide show" for higher resolution.
> ...



Sadly, I knew more when I was 12 years old. Life got way too busy for too many years.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jul 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Ha,ha! Same here Jack! At that age (means ~50 years ago) I did write a homework: "I want to be an Ornithologist". And I already knew some of the local birds by scientific names. Different times and different priorities but I use to like what I like.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 2, 2018)

ISv said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > ISv said:
> ...



I collected bird cards that were in the tea and ordered the book where they were pasted in. For my 10th birthday I was given, Birds of Alberta and knew most of them. When I was seven, my folks bought a lake lot at a very wild lake and so I was exposed to the wildlife there and loved it. Schools today should invest more in training the kids about nature because nature lovers are not likely to be criminals, I don't think. 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 2, 2018)

Very nice!
-r



clbayley said:


> I made a goal to shoot a yellow headed blackbird before the end of summer. Today I found a willing model...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 2, 2018)

ISv,
Beautiful birds. Great shots!
-r
PS., not trivial at all.



ISv said:


> And here is my very trivial contribution - I didn't succeed to take a photo of something new (despite I did spend ~ few ours chasing the Red Avadavat - devilish tiny birds, but rather beautiful even in non-breading plumage as they are now)
> On the second photo the Red-billed Leiothrix has to much back-wind (and light...) and on the third I see something suspicious under the bird (scared from me?! ;D)


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 2, 2018)

A lovely and cooperative Spotted Sandpiper


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2018)

Beautiful shot. Well done, 2n10.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 2, 2018)

Beautiful!
-r



Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Well done, 2n10.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 2, 2018)

Thank you click and lion rock


----------



## ISv (Jul 2, 2018)

2n10 said:


> A lovely and cooperative Spotted Sandpiper



Nice shot!
These are coming rarely to the island and when here, they lack the spots. Hard to distinguish from the Common sandpiper (also rare vagrant to the islands).


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 2, 2018)

Thank you ISv.


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2018)

Nice sandpiper 2n10


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2018)

Barn swallow... 8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2018)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2018)

Red-winged blackbird


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2018)

In the slimy marsh I find my abode... 8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the second one.




Thanks Click! 8)


----------



## lion rock (Jul 7, 2018)

This is the nicest.
-r



dpc said:


> Ditto


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks lion rock.


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2018)

Canada geese taking a detour around the spillway of a weir on the South Saskatchewan River. They swam up to the weir, hauled themselves out onto the curtain, walked around and plopped themselves in the river again. I guess they decided they didn't want to ride the waves. It would have been a bit of a rocket. I wouldn't want to do it either.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2018)

Nice shots all, dpc. I prefer the ones in more natural surroundings and maybe crop in a little more on some, assuming you've got the MPs (RWBBird).  I no longer get B swallows (something is up environmentally) but for years they would always be friendly nesting under my deck, but never now. 

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion, Jack. I appreciate it. The only picture that I personally feel might do with cropping is the third from last. I'll go back to the RAW and give it a try but I'm skeptical. I wanted to give the geese room in the picture to include more of the weir to give a better sense as to what they were doing.


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2018)

I think you're right, Jack. These crops look better to me. I don't think there's much of a resolution loss.


----------



## JuanMa (Jul 7, 2018)

Nice pictures dpc, there are a lot of those little barn swallows around my town, there is a nest just above mi home’s main door. I think the same family comes back every year as they inherited the nest. You can stay very close they don’t go.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2018)

Very nice series, dpc. 8)


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2018)

This is as far in as I can crop this one. It's a bit iffy in terms of resolution. I was quite some distance from the birds and even with my lens zoomed out to 600mm it was a problem getting a usable picture. I doubt it would print well unless very small (not that I want to print it, mind). I did want to try and get a shot of the interaction the blackbirds were having with the marsh.


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks JuanMa and Click!


----------



## jprusa (Jul 7, 2018)

dpc said:


> In the slimy marsh I find my abode... 8)


Very Nice shot dpc,


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2018)

jprusa said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > In the slimy marsh I find my abode... 8)
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## tarntyke (Jul 8, 2018)

In the other thread Jack Douglas suggests merging it with this thread. BIF is still a reasonable size where this is getting tediously long. Is it time for bird portraits 2?


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2018)

Hawk drinking at a puddle at the entrance to a parking lot. The hawk was small and I was only carrying a 55-200mm lens with me and couldn't get very close, so I seriously over-cropped the picture but thought I'd post it anyway just because getting a shot of a hawk is a rarity for me. I'll keep the picture for a while then trash it.


----------



## bjd (Jul 8, 2018)

The Evil Eye? by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jul 8, 2018)

Young Little Owl by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jul 8, 2018)

Little Owl by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Enough Little Owls methinks.
Cheers Brian


----------



## lion rock (Jul 8, 2018)

bad,
All very cute, especially the last one.
-r


----------



## bjd (Jul 8, 2018)

Fledgling Kestrel with Prey by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
Young Kestrel with Prey.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2018)

I really like your shots, Brian.


----------



## dpc (Jul 8, 2018)

Beautiful shots, bjd! 8)


----------



## bjd (Jul 8, 2018)

lion rock said:


> bad,
> All very cute, especially the last one.
> -r



"Cute" all I get is a "Cute"      

If Cute is what you want, I love this one:



Just Cute by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Two of four young Kestrels. Easy to see the diference in ages between these two.
I saw one of the four taken by a Goshawk that was waiting in a tree a few days after they fledged. 
Even found the place it was plucked the next day with most of the feathers. :-[ :-[ :-[ :-[

Cheers Brian


----------



## jprusa (Jul 8, 2018)

bjd said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > bad,
> ...


Love the Owls but these two take the cake


----------



## bjd (Jul 8, 2018)

Eagle Owl Chicks by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

And Four Eagle Owl chicks.

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jul 8, 2018)

jprusa said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > lion rock said:
> ...



Thank you very much. Who couldn't love them?
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Love the Owls but these two take the cake



+1

So cute


----------



## lion rock (Jul 8, 2018)

bjd,
Babies are adorable. Cute.
And sorry for the misspelling. Auto-correction sometimes is embarrassing.
Still, all cute 8) : ;D.
-r


----------



## bjd (Jul 8, 2018)

lion rock said:


> bjd,
> Babies are adorable. Cute.
> And sorry for the misspelling. Auto-correction sometimes is embarrassing.
> Still, all cute 8) : ;D.
> -r


I thought you meant B and D, Brian and Diane. 
Cheers


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 8, 2018)

dpc said:


> Hawk drinking at a puddle at the entrance to a parking lot. The hawk was small and I was only carrying a 55-200mm lens with me and couldn't get very close, so I seriously over-cropped the picture but thought I'd post it anyway just because getting a shot of a hawk is a rarity for me. I'll keep the picture for a while then trash it.



dpc, many years ago I mounted what looks to me to be that exact hawk. My assessment back then was it's a pigeon hawk (merlin), I guess female since it's pretty bland. I like to see shots even if they are not great for various reasons like ID.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 8, 2018)

bjd very impressive, but any time you show babies to anyone I think the first reaction is, "cute". Maybe, "cute" is the highest level of compliment. 

I sure wish I had some hawks and owls to shoot but when others tell me about the hawks in particular, in their yards, they often also say all the other birds have disappeared. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 8, 2018)

About the length of this thread. It's possible for someone just visiting the thread to be overwhelmed by it's length - I think of myself years ago, when I was completely new here and didn't know how to function efficiently. 

Now with "notify" clicked at the bottom of the thread my email tells me new postings are there and I have a quick peak; meaning I'm quite unaware of the thread length and it doesn't present as an issue. I have both of the threads clicked for notify so it's not a big deal but I'd personally prefer just being directed to one. 

However, if I only cared about flight shots I guess I'd get tired of also being exposed to portraits. Somehow I can't picture too many bird lovers not wanting to see any/all bird photos; thus my suggestion of merging. Technically, I'm not sure if all of my shots even qualify as "portraits". If it's a bird I just post it ... and I even dropped in a muskrat when the conversation went slightly off topic. It's whatever everyone is in favour of that's fine with me.

BTW here is another view of a bird previously posted. I thought it was "cute". He was like a little kid in the bathtub making bubbles with his face in the water. 

Jack


----------



## bjd (Jul 8, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> bjd very impressive, but any time you show babies to anyone I think the first reaction is, "cute". Maybe, "cute" is the highest level of compliment.
> 
> I sure wish I had some hawks and owls to shoot but when others tell me about the hawks in particular, in their yards, they often also say all the other birds have disappeared.
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack


----------



## bjd (Jul 8, 2018)

Young Woodpecker by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Young Woodpecker
Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> BTW here is another view of a bird previously posted. I thought it was "cute". He was like a little kid in the bathtub making bubbles with his face in the water.
> 
> Jack




Another very nice shot, Jack. Well done.


----------



## bjd (Jul 8, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> About the length of this thread. It's possible for someone just visiting the thread to be overwhelmed by it's length - I think of myself years ago, when I was completely new here and didn't know how to function efficiently.
> 
> Now with "notify" clicked at the bottom of the thread my email tells me new postings are there and I have a quick peak; meaning I'm quite unaware of the thread length and it doesn't present as an issue. I have both of the threads clicked for notify so it's not a big deal but I'd personally prefer just being directed to one.
> 
> ...



Very Cute Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks guys. It's that time of year when we get to see the young ones developing, the pinfeathers etc. I have a great spike of local birds now showing up for food not to mention the deer that are hooked on my daily cup of corn.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 8, 2018)

here are my latest contributions, taken from The Fort Worth (TX) Botanical Gardens, Japanese Gardens.

Close up of Heron.
Heron with a deformed leg.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 8, 2018)

Painted Duck from Japanese Gardens


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, scottkinfw. I especially like the last one.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 8, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, scottkinfw. I especially like the last one.



Thank you Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 8, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, scottkinfw. I especially like the last one.



ditto

Jack


----------



## 7DmkI (Jul 9, 2018)

A few from today.


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice series, 7DmkI.


----------



## dpc (Jul 9, 2018)

Very nice pictures, scottkinfw! I like the wood duck in particular.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jul 9, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, 7DmkI.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## ISv (Jul 9, 2018)

dpc said:


> Hawk drinking at a puddle at the entrance to a parking lot. The hawk was small and I was only carrying a 55-200mm lens with me and couldn't get very close, so I seriously over-cropped the picture but thought I'd post it anyway just because getting a shot of a hawk is a rarity for me. I'll keep the picture for a while then trash it.



Well, I sincerely don't know from where to start - A lot of nice shots! Congratulations to the authors!

dpc - I think it's something from the falcons, like Kestrels (and I'm aware of what Jack is saying later in the posts, but: there is very easy feature to separate a real Falcon (like Merlin) from any Hawk - the wings of the real Falcons are = or +/- longer than the tail and it's not the case here. On other hand Kestrels are the only Falcons with longer than the wings tail and it looks like that one (if you have a better photo of the bill - it would be definitive - Falcons have a "tooth" on the bill, without such a photo it's just a feeling/experience from my side)!


----------



## ISv (Jul 9, 2018)

Here is my contribution from the weekend. Saturday - started wet and windy. In the very morning just photo of the Common Wax-bill feeding on the flowers of Rainbow Eucalyptus. Later it step by step improved...


----------



## ISv (Jul 9, 2018)

Finally some better light! I'm kind of happy from the first one - the Japanese White Eye is not that common on the ground!


----------



## ISv (Jul 9, 2018)

And from today (Sunday) - total catastrophe, I'm going to that location week after week in the last two months in chasing for the Red Avadavat (_Amandava amandava_). On different locations - already two Years! Here is my best shot from all the time (today). They feed on the ground but always have some 1-2 birds on duty on/inside a dense bush (usually inside and practically not visible!). Up to know I really don't know what approach to take for acceptable shot! 

I know the photo is not up to the level of this forum, but the bird (despite only 10-11 cm long) is word of it - check the internet for the species, they are (very!) different in breeding plumage!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 9, 2018)

Peacock Strutting


----------



## ISv (Jul 9, 2018)

"Wildlife photography is my passion". You have nice passion scottkinfw! Exactly like main !


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2018)

Very nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2018)

scottkinfw said:


> Peacock Strutting



Beautiful shot. Nicely done, scottkinfw.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 9, 2018)

...better portrait than BIF (I think).


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 9, 2018)

ISv said:


> "Wildlife photography is my passion". You have nice passion scottkinfw! Exactly like main !



Thank you ISv- I live to shoot!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 9, 2018)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...better portrait than BIF (I think).



sweet


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 9, 2018)

Mom and Dad


----------



## AlanF (Jul 9, 2018)

For those of you who wonder what I look like, here is a birds eye view of my grandson and me by a Peregrine Falcon, my wife and me by a Great Horned Owl and by the Falcon.


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2018)

Cool shots. Well done, Alan.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 9, 2018)

Supper's Ready (Genesis, 1972 I think)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 10, 2018)

A very nice set of shots from all of you since my last visit!!

Today I had father pileated feeding an almost grown up son but the camera wasn't ready. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jul 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, ISv.



Thanks Click - supportive as usually !


----------



## ISv (Jul 10, 2018)

scottkinfw said:


> josephandrews222 said:
> 
> 
> > ...better portrait than BIF (I think).
> ...


+1!


----------



## ISv (Jul 10, 2018)

AlanF said:


> For those of you who wonder what I look like, here is a birds eye view of my grandson and me by a Peregrine Falcon, my wife and me by a Great Horned Owl and by the Falcon.



I don't like the skin colors of the people! 
Jokes asides - very good job Alan!! I'm jealous for the Peregrine - here we are happy to get one siting per year (and I mean just siting...)!


----------



## ISv (Jul 10, 2018)

josephandrews222 said:


> Supper's Ready (Genesis, 1972 I think)



Time for spiders !


----------



## DSP121 (Jul 10, 2018)

Wow!
Amazing set of pictures!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 10, 2018)

Here is a tribute to the amazing 100-400mm II with a 1.4xTC on a 5DSR. A pair of spoonbills, which are very rare in the UK, turned up at the local Wetland Trust at Welney. They were about 80-100m away from the hide but I got a tolerable image of them - the birds occupy just 0.3mpx of the 50mpx sensor of the 5DSR. At the other extreme, a veritable close up of a tree sparrow feeding its fledgling on the way to the car park.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 10, 2018)

V nice Alan. You're always reminding me of my MP shortfall. I'm aiming at a second camera in the near future (perhaps mirrorless) and hopefully it'll be good AND have at least 30 MP and weigh less than I'm used to. Not complaining but ... you know.

I sure love having 800mm capability though. It's been a nice step up from 600! Maybe a second camera with a 100-400, hmm.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2018)

Nice shots, Alan.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 11, 2018)

AlanF said:


> For those of you who wonder what I look like, here is a birds eye view of my grandson and me by a Peregrine Falcon, my wife and me by a Great Horned Owl and by the Falcon.



Nice


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 11, 2018)

josephandrews222 said:


> Supper's Ready (Genesis, 1972 I think)



Beautiful


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 11, 2018)

Heron Close up
Black and white Hornbill eating a chunk of granola


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 11, 2018)

Ruppell's Griffon Vulture (I think), coming in for a landing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 11, 2018)

That's quite the bird. Nice shot.


----------



## applecider (Jul 11, 2018)

Cedar waxwing with a dragonfly in mouth.

I'm trying to promote a local photo competition with animals feeding to be Called the "Disney circle of life award". The award can be given to multiple recipients and is influenced by identification of predator and prey, as well as the usual photographic criteria.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 11, 2018)

Nice shot - I love birds with insects in their beaks.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 11, 2018)

I would not normally take shots of captive birds. But, these were from the Raptor Foundation where they are well looked after. I couldn't resist posting these as they look like characters from Japanese woodcuts of Kabuki actors.


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2018)

Very nice series, scottkinfw.


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2018)

applecider said:


> Cedar waxwing with a dragonfly in mouth.



I really like this shot. Well done, applecider.


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2018)

Very nice close up shots, Alan.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 11, 2018)

Recently posters, scottkinfw, applecider, AlanF, josephandrews222, 7DmkI, ISv, made some really extraordinary posts of various birds. 
Sorry I couldn't comment to individual poster separately.
Fantastic photos.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 11, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Recently posters, scottkinfw, applecider, AlanF, josephandrews222, 7DmkI, ISv, made some really extraordinary posts of various birds.
> Sorry I couldn't comment to individual poster separately.
> Fantastic photos.
> -r



+1 Jack


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 12, 2018)

applecider said:


> Cedar waxwing with a dragonfly in mouth.
> 
> I'm trying to promote a local photo competition with animals feeding to be Called the "Disney circle of life award". The award can be given to multiple recipients and is influenced by identification of predator and prey, as well as the usual photographic criteria.


Great Shot!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 12, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Recently posters, scottkinfw, applecider, AlanF, josephandrews222, 7DmkI, ISv, made some really extraordinary posts of various birds.
> Sorry I couldn't comment to individual poster separately.
> Fantastic photos.
> -r



Thank you Lion rock


----------



## ISv (Jul 12, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, scottkinfw.



+1!


----------



## ISv (Jul 12, 2018)

applecider said:


> Cedar waxwing with a dragonfly in mouth.
> 
> I'm trying to promote a local photo competition with animals feeding to be Called the "Disney circle of life award". The award can be given to multiple recipients and is influenced by identification of predator and prey, as well as the usual photographic criteria.



Excellent shot applecider! 
Concerning your promotion - sometimes you see just legs or/and wings of the insects (prey I hope ) and the identification is practically impossible.


----------



## ISv (Jul 12, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I would not normally take shots of captive birds. But, these were from the Raptor Foundation where they are well looked after. I couldn't resist posting these as they look like characters from Japanese woodcuts of Kabuki actors.



Great shots Alan (but I would be surprised if they were not)! 
Shooting from reasonable distances/conditions delivers (off course!) the best photo results. Otherwise it's more documentation of the event (not because it doesn't have it's own place in photography!). Well... on other side if one day I succeed to document (no Photoshop!!!) the Loch Ness bastard in reasonable quality pic it will diminish all my other phgotos ;D!!!


----------



## applecider (Jul 18, 2018)

ISv said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > Cedar waxwing with a dragonfly in mouth.
> ...



That’s what makes it interesting, but the “rules” are flexible since it is for fun, if an eagle has a catfish with whiskers we don’t push for species ID, catfish is acceptable. Sparrows with larvae worms makes it very interesting.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 20, 2018)

...a brown thrasher with dinner (lunch?) for the youngsters


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2018)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...a brown thrasher with dinner (lunch?) for the youngsters



Nice picture.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 20, 2018)

I took some pictures in a friend's garden Wednesday. I saw just one hummingbird while I was there. I got one shot at rest and one flying away. I didn't have time to change to a fast shutter speed for the latter, but I think it looks more like the bird looked to me than it would have if I had stopped the motion.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2018)

Grey heron with small fish, probably a roach, 400mm DO II at 560mm on 5DSR.


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2018)

Nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## zim (Jul 21, 2018)

for a second I thought that was a fishing line! pheeew


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 22, 2018)

Red Breasted Nuthatch at our backyard pond. Tiny bird, massive crop.
5D Mark IV 100-400 VII ISO 4000 250th f5.0



Backyard Birds Red Breasted Nuthatch 8093 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2018)

Beautiful picture, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 23, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, Keith.



Thanks Click


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 23, 2018)

Being away three weeks (most of it holiday in Suriname, visiting my daughter  who is doing an internship over there), this thread has shown a massive growth 
So many contributions of such a high quality - but too little time to acknowledge each and every one of them...
Summary: great work all!!  8)

Going through the pictures I took in Suriname will take some time but I'll post some of it while processing this backlog...!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 23, 2018)

First one; unique to me - most likely a great Potoo perched in the fork of a tree in Frederiksdorp plantation.
It was keeping half an eye on me but apparently felt I was no threat (the bird being at least 5m / 17ft up in the tree  )

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 23, 2018)

And another one of this strange bird...


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 23, 2018)

A very common bird in Suriname is the "Grietjebie" - Great Kiskadee; which can be heard and seen in many variations. This appears to be a juvenile - lacking the characteristic black eye-stripe

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 23, 2018)

And while taking shelter from a tropical rain shower  - a hummingbird swept past to a flower bed next to a pond in the "Fort Nieuw Amsterdam" museum park  . Wow, these birds are fast! Out of dozens of pictures taken only 4 or 5 were anywhere near 'okay'...

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 23, 2018)

And another one of the hummingbird


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 23, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> And while taking shelter from a tropical rain shower  - a hummingbird swept past to a flower bed next to a pond in the "Fort Nieuw Amsterdam" museum park  . Wow, these birds are fast! Out of dozens of pictures taken only 4 or 5 were anywhere near 'okay'...
> 
> Wiebe.



... so hard to predict to which flower they will go - aim the camera, focus and take the shot(s)
Or maybe I'm just too inexperienced 

Wiebe.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 23, 2018)

Lovely shot KeithBreazeal!
-r




:o said:


> Red Breasted Nuthatch at our backyard pond. Tiny bird, massive crop.
> 5D Mark IV 100-400 VII ISO 4000 250th f5.0


----------



## lion rock (Jul 23, 2018)

Indeed they're fast! And wonderful creatures.
You've got nice shots of them, in flight, no less. Beautiful.

We have 2 feeders for them and there are about 10 of them flittering/fighting themselves all the time near the feeders. And, they're consuming the sugar solution prodigiously, about a litre every 2 days! Sending my sugar bill high  . But what a show.
Look for them more.
-r



Nat_WA said:


> And while taking shelter from a tropical rain shower  - a hummingbird swept past to a flower bed next to a pond in the "Fort Nieuw Amsterdam" museum park  . Wow, these birds are fast! Out of dozens of pictures taken only 4 or 5 were anywhere near 'okay'...
> 
> Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Wiebe.  Well done.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2018)

lion rock said:


> We have 2 feeders for them and there are about 10 of them flittering/fighting themselves all the time near the feeders. And, they're consuming the sugar solution prodigiously, about a litre every 2 days! Sending my sugar bill high  . But what a show.
> Look for them more.
> -r



  

Nice shot, lion rock.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 23, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> And while taking shelter from a tropical rain shower  - a hummingbird swept past to a flower bed next to a pond in the "Fort Nieuw Amsterdam" museum park  . Wow, these birds are fast! Out of dozens of pictures taken only 4 or 5 were anywhere near 'okay'...
> 
> Wiebe.


Beautiful shots Wiebe!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2018)

Wiebe, you are so lucky to see them. I have never seen one in the UK. Well done!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 23, 2018)

Lovely recent shots, much appreciated while I work away day after day with nothing to post. 

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 23, 2018)

Green Heron posing in a perfect spot. Taken from a kayak.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 23, 2018)

Oystercatcher juvenile learning how to find food.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 23, 2018)

It is a perfect photo.
-r



IslanderMV said:


> Green Heron posing in a perfect spot. Taken from a kayak.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 23, 2018)

My dummies from yesterday.
With 7DII and 100-400 II, lots of noise.
Would take more with free time with 5DIII and 70-200 II. Hope to get less noise.
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2018)

Beautiful shots, Jeff. I especially like the Green Heron.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 23, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Lovely shot KeithBreazeal!
> -r
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2018)

Nice shots IslanderMV.


----------



## ISv (Jul 24, 2018)

A lot of interesting and good shots from many people! 
I have nothing new, one (or few...) of the same :-\!
Went out to look for juveniles of Japanese White eye (without the white around the eyes they look, at least from distance like Oahu Amakihi) but it seems to be so late - they look like the adults already and you can recognize them only by the behavior...


----------



## bjd (Jul 24, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Red Breasted Nuthatch at our backyard pond. Tiny bird, massive crop.
> 5D Mark IV 100-400 VII ISO 4000 250th f5.0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot Keith, as I know that you have a 5Ds, any reason why you didn't use that and so have better quality after your "Massive Crop", or was it just the camera that you had in your hand when the opportunity arose?
I say that as I wonder what will be my next Camera after the 5DMK4? And I always saw the 5DS a possible alternative to the 2x extender. Maybe there will be a 5DS MK2 sometime?
Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jul 24, 2018)

I too have to say that there are so many great shots here I would not like to miss anyone's
work out so keep the fabulous shots coming everyone. 
It keeps me on my toes and trying to achieve better results all the time.
It also shows me what certain equipment combinations can achieve, and that is sometimes quite surprising.
As is many times the case, the problem is usually located directly behind the camera.     
Cheers Brian


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 24, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Wiebe, you are so lucky to see them. I have never seen one in the UK. Well done!



Thanks all for the positive comments!

@Alan - I've never seen them "at home" (Netherlands) either - had to travel to tropical Suriname to get my first sighting 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 24, 2018)

IslanderMV said:


> Green Heron posing in a perfect spot. Taken from a kayak.



Excellent picture Jeff! Getting such a shot from a kayak / canoe... I'm impressed (especially after attempting similar shots from small boats / canoes recently  )

I've spotted some of his relatives in my Suriname trip - will post some in due course...

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 24, 2018)

ISv said:


> A lot of interesting and good shots from many people!
> I have nothing new, one (or few...) of the same :-\!
> Went out to look for juveniles of Japanese White eye (without the white around the eyes they look, at least from distance like Oahu Amakihi) but it seems to be so late - they look like the adults already and you can recognize them only by the behavior...



Hi ISv, whether they have their juvenile or already their adult plumage - the shots are fantastic!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 24, 2018)

Some more from Suriname

Blue-gray Tanager

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 24, 2018)

Black collared Hawk, taken from a canoe nearing sunset (ISO cranked up to 3200, to me the absolute limit for 7Dii)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 24, 2018)

... and from the Brownsberg "mountain", a Gray-winged Trumpeter with prey - trying and (almost) succeeding in avoiding being 'shot'...

Wiebe.

I'll post a few more in the BIF topic (as they're more apporpriate there  )


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2018)

Nice shots, Wiebe.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 24, 2018)

Great shots.
I'm not a big fan of tanagers, but yours are beautiful, captured nicely.
-r



Click said:


> Nice shots, Wiebe.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 24, 2018)

bjd said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Red Breasted Nuthatch at our backyard pond. Tiny bird, massive crop.
> ...



I had the 100-400 on the 5D IV and just grabbed it. It was taken close to sunset, so really low light. I knew the Mark IV could handle the higher ISO. Next time, if the light is better, I'll use the 5DS with the 300 + 2X. The new 100-400 IS is really good by the way.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 24, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> The new 100-400 IS is really good by the way.



I have been amazed by it. I have very clear pictures shot handheld at 400mm at 1/320 second and even 1/200 second.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 25, 2018)

... spamming this thread again 

Tri-coloured Heron - or maybe Little Blue Heron juvenile 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 25, 2018)

stevelee said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > The new 100-400 IS is really good by the way.
> ...



Indeed! All my Suriname bird shots are with this lens  
A couple of years ago I managed a shot of a (stationary) deer at 400mm, 1/100s - amazing what the IS can do!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 25, 2018)

Little Blue Heron (... not in the best position w.r.t. lighting and distance)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 25, 2018)

Striated Heron (in the black mangrove root field)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 25, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Striated Heron (in the black mangrove root field)
> 
> Wiebe.



... another one, giving me an indignant look - not happy with my paparazzi behaviour ;D


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 25, 2018)

A small one; the White-winged Swallow

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2018)

Nice series, Wiebe.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 25, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> stevelee said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...



Mine is fairly new, so it is the model II. Supposedly it has even better IS. With the good high ISO of my 6D2, I take rather decent pictures handheld in relatively little light with it. I also took a very sharp picture of an almost full moon handheld at 400mm. I realize the moon is in bright sunlight even if I am not. But holding the camera and that heavy lens over my head to shoot the moon, I was very unsteady. I had to use autofocus because I couldn't hold the camera and lens in place while turning the focus ring. My age may be beginning to be a factor in my being a little shaky when holding an unbalanced six or so pounds over my head.


----------



## ISv (Jul 26, 2018)

stevelee said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > stevelee said:
> ...



I'm above 60 and it's not improving ;D! You did good job anyway!


----------



## ISv (Jul 26, 2018)

Wiebe, I was curious where did you disappear! Very good shots! I can't say why, but I love the swallow (not because the others are bad photos! It just may strike some memories...)


----------



## bjd (Jul 26, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I had the 100-400 on the 5D IV and just grabbed it. It was taken close to sunset, so really low light. I knew the Mark IV could handle the higher ISO. Next time, if the light is better, I'll use the 5DS with the 300 + 2X. The new 100-400 IS is really good by the way.



Hi Keith,
Thanks
100-400: I know, I have that Lens too.
Cheers Brian


----------



## ISv (Jul 26, 2018)

"As is many times the case, the problem is usually located directly behind the camera.     "
Cheers Brian
[/quote]

Brian, I'm sorry for the late comment - really didn't have much of time to follow the postings... 
You are absolutely right!!! 
No mater in which system you are, the new, advanced cameras will make the real difference only for people who were able to get +/- best of the older model (camera or lens). I don't mean that the newer model will not enhance the IQ of every one (eventually!), I mean it will do much better for the ones who were able to take the advantage of the "older" model!


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 26, 2018)

stevelee said:


> Nat_WA said:
> 
> 
> > stevelee said:
> ...



The 100-400 is the only lens that I replaced; shortly after the release of the "II", my older push-pull version I was traded in for the "II", and I've been happy with that exchange ever after  Handheld it becomes heavy after a while, but (although pushing 60  ) it doesn't bother me too much yet 
The deer portrait I mentioned was with the new one when I owned it only a few months (I'll post it for reference in 'Pronghorns, deer, bison ...')

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 26, 2018)

ISv said:


> Wiebe, I was curious where did you disappear! Very good shots! I can't say why, but I love the swallow (not because the others are bad photos! It just may strike some memories...)



Thanks ISv - during holiday I did not visit or post in CR indeed 
But I'm making it up by spamming this thread (and BiF) this week ;D

If you liked the swallow, you may also like this one; White-headed marsh Tyrant

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 26, 2018)

Red-breasted Meadowlark ??? I'm not sure; anyone dare to confirm or suggest another name?

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 26, 2018)

Greater Ani (quite common in the coastal area of Suriname).

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 26, 2018)

I also post-processed some "in flight" pictures, posted in the BiF thread ...

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2018)

Very nice series, Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 26, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Wiebe.



Thanks Click! As always, quick of the mark with your positive comment 
I do hope you're not getting fed up with my posts... Well, only one day to go for the birds - then I'm switching post processing to the rest of the holiday set ;D

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2018)

Not at all. Keep posting, Wiebe..


----------



## lion rock (Jul 26, 2018)

Don't be silly; you know very well your post are most welcome and thoroughly enjoyed!
Continue spamming posting here 8).
By the way, your shots are excellent.
-r

PS., the 100-400 II is an excellent species, always mounted in my 7DII. Only 3 issues: A faster F/stop is desired; the 7D has higher ISO performance; and lastly, it's going downhill and poorer performance is predicted --- age of operator :'(.

PPS., do posts more.



Nat_WA said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice series, Wiebe.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 26, 2018)

Enjoying all the shots, keep em coming.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks all! Last day of the series...

Rufous Crab Hawk

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2018)

Turkey Vulture (or 'Red vulture' as they're calling it locally) - evaluating our edibility 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2018)

Not sure about this one; but I liked the way it half-spread its wings

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2018)

Wattled Jacana

when stationary you can't see the bright wing tips; but unfortunately it flew up in a straight line away from us... Selected the second one to show the wings although it is not the best composition nor sharpness

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2018)

Carib Grackle, with its characteristic "perpendicular" tail feathers 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2018)

another small one; probably the Pied water Tyrant

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2018)

And finally, the Orange winged Parrot (probably...)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2018)

This concludes my week of spamming  
There may be a few pictures that I missed, scanning the ~2000 bird shots and selecting a few dozen to post process; when I find a nice one I'll post it but for now I'll direct post processing at the other holiday pictures...

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> This concludes my week of spamming



lol ;D

Nice pictures, Wiebe.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 27, 2018)

Nat_WA, I have enjoyed your series.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 27, 2018)

Wiebe you've been having just too much fun!  V nice all of them.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2018)

Green Heron Fishing


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2018)

Black-crown Night Heron (Juvenile)


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2018)

LOL ;D 

Thank you, Lion rock.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 28, 2018)

Click,



-r


----------



## lion rock (Jul 28, 2018)

The icon was too BIG!
sorry.
You've done a great shot!
-r



Click said:


> LOL ;D
> 
> Thank you, Lion rock.


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks again... You're as quick as I am...Maybe faster. ;D


----------



## ISv (Jul 28, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> ISv said:
> 
> 
> > Wiebe, I was curious where did you disappear! Very good shots! I can't say why, but I love the swallow (not because the others are bad photos! It just may strike some memories...)
> ...



;D! Yes - I like this one as well as ALL others that come later!!!


----------



## ISv (Jul 28, 2018)

Very nice shots Click!


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2018)

ISv said:


> Very nice shots Click!



Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 28, 2018)

Nice shots click. The juvenile night heron can be mistaken for other species.


----------



## ISv (Jul 28, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Nice shots click. The juvenile night heron can be mistaken for other species.



Alan, he is obviously shooting in North America and the only heron that is similar (as a juvenile!) is the Yellow-crowned Night Heron. They have finer striking and darker bill... and may be more reddish eyes but this is very much in the middle of the balance (and the exposure or PP may influence it hard). I think he is right in the ID...


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 28, 2018)

ISv said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots click. The juvenile night heron can be mistaken for other species.
> ...



You are reading into what I wrote that isn't there. I certainly was not implying it was mistaken identity!


----------



## ERHP (Jul 28, 2018)

Nice shots Click! The Black and Yellow crowns can look similar under certain postures. The Greens are usually hard to find in the open.

Here is a juvenile Yellow Crowned Night Heron that was following an adult crabbing along the shoreline. I've found sitting relatively still behind the camera serves almost as well as a blind as most of the species will approach ridiculously close. This one passed roughly 3' from the end of the lens(darn you MFD), as did the adult, before continuing past and down the shore. 




1DX MK II : 600 f/4 II 1/80 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks, ERHP. 



ERHP said:


> Here is a juvenile Yellow Crowned Night Heron that was following an adult crabbing along the shoreline.



Nice shot.  Thanks for posting. It looks very similar.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 29, 2018)

Click said:


> Green Heron Fishing


Nice pics Click!


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 29, 2018)

Beautiful shots click.


----------



## JuanMa (Jul 29, 2018)

Nice shots click, the one with the title “Green Heron Fishing” is very beautiful and natural, love it.


----------



## JuanMa (Jul 29, 2018)

Beautiful image ERHP. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2018)

Jprusa, 2n10 and JuanMa

Thank you for your kind words. It's really appreciated.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2018)

Click we have to extract more photos from you; they're always very nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks Jack !


----------



## lion rock (Jul 29, 2018)

Yes, you don't post photos very much, but when you do, they're just absolutely fantastic.
So, post more of your shots!
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Click we have to extract more photos from you; they're always very nice.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Yes, you don't post photos very much, but when you do, they're just absolutely fantastic.
> So, post more of your shots!
> -r
> 
> ...




I'll try. 

Thank you so much for your kind comments.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 29, 2018)

A few just shot.
-r


----------



## AlanF (Jul 29, 2018)

I am really envious of you guys with hummers - I'd love to get shots like those!

Difficult to find small birds here in the heat of summer as they tend to hide in the foliage. Yesterday, I was pleased to see a greenfinch actually brave enough to be in the open. Greenfinches are rare this year because of disease. This one was a very handsome male.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2018)

V nice Alan. Seems the heat is everywhere. I had the same problem yesterday and only got a ... headache in the sun and nothing worthy of posting. So much for my brief work break.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 29, 2018)

AlanF,
Nice greenfinch shot. We have yellow finch here, though I have not gone out on my deck much this season, too many trips to run around. Today I've to start on a paint project for display in late August, so I set up my gear to shoot between brush strokes ;D . Prefocus and remote release on 5DIII/100-400II.
The yellow finch would get water from the water well in the hummy feeder. 

And this year, we have at least 8 girl hummies around near the 2 feeders I set up and they consume about a cup of sugar (4 cups of solution) in less than 2 days! The boys (2 of them) came and they "occupy" a feeder each and that brought the sugar solution consumption down drastically. Don't know which is better, to see them chase around the feeders and bring up my sugar bill  or to see fewer girls and save on sugar .
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 29, 2018)

Don't be a cheap skate! 

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Jul 29, 2018)

Either sugar or new camera!
Funny Jack. Appreciate that.
-r



Jack Douglas said:


> Don't be a cheap skate!
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2018)

Alan and lion rock,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Green Heron Fishing
> ...


Nice set of Herons Click!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 30, 2018)

lion rock said:


> A few just shot.
> -r


Those are some excellent hummingbird pictures! Your feeder is located such that lighting is very good - I had some trouble in Suriname with them due to overcast sky and bright white flowers that they were visiting... Your pictures show the colour of their plumage so much better... 

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 30, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I am really envious of you guys with hummers - I'd love to get shots like those!
> 
> Difficult to find small birds here in the heat of summer as they tend to hide in the foliage. Yesterday, I was pleased to see a greenfinch actually brave enough to be in the open. Greenfinches are rare this year because of disease. This one was a very handsome male.


Indeed a handsome specimen Alan; very nice shot!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 30, 2018)

I couldn't resist...
Still some more - I already posted some "in Flight" in the BiF thread - but here also some stationary 
Scarlet Ibis (Young adult - not yet completely coloured)


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 30, 2018)

Group of Scarlet Ibisses


Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 30, 2018)

Hmm, I'm not so sure I like this new look of the forum 
More restrictive in the files you can upload (had to reduce the above examples where in the "old" look it would have been OK) and either thumbnail or full image - not scaled.

Anyone - suggestions for use of the new forum?

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice set of Herons Click!
> 
> Wiebe.



Thank you Wiebe.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 30, 2018)

Thank you Nat_WA!
First off, more important:
Your shots are great. I like the one with the collection of the ibis. Gives the feel of a rich environment.
And, yours shots in Suriman with the different beautiful birds more than make up for the lack of hummies.

Then, my shots were fortuitous as the afternoon was slightly overcast. The feeders are hung on the back deck and the camera points to them towards the south. Sunshine would beat harshly on the feeders and the camera would pickup glare and all. 
Honestly, I wasn't paying attention to the shooting as I had some painting to do. I should have used a high shutter speed to freeze some of the wings flapping. Maybe another weekend to shoot more with better setup.

Well, at last the forum shows the new look. Have to get use to it. In ways, it looks more "organized," but getting used to it would take some time.
One thing I'd like to see is the photos are shown in their full glory as they were uploaded. Not as in thumbnails for past posts. Perhaps the forum post can automatically resize to fit the width of forum width holding the vertical aspect ratio so no left-right scrolling to see large photos.
-r


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2018)

Nice picture, Wiebe. I especially like the first one.

I'm learning how to use this forum. Unfortunately, for the time being, I don't have suggestions for this.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 30, 2018)

Gaudy is my first reaction to this format. My last notification didn't link me automatically to this page - is this feature now disabled?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jul 30, 2018)

Just testing the new site. Ferruginous buzzard,


----------



## AlanF (Jul 30, 2018)

Juvenile moorhen.


----------



## snappy604 (Jul 30, 2018)

lots of nice new pics.. Owls.. I've wanted to get some pics, but no idea how to prep to get some.. any advice? and before you ask, yes there are some in the area, but no idea how I'd locate them.


----------



## ISv (Jul 31, 2018)

ERHP said:


> Nice shots Click! The Black and Yellow crowns can look similar under certain postures. The Greens are usually hard to find in the open.
> 
> Here is a juvenile Yellow Crowned Night Heron that was following an adult crabbing along the shoreline. I've found sitting relatively still behind the camera serves almost as well as a blind as most of the species will approach ridiculously close. This one passed roughly 3' from the end of the lens(darn you MFD), as did the adult, before continuing past and down the shore.
> 
> ...



Very nice shot ERHP! And I agree with your observations, the only problem is to have enough patience and good place to wait: last time I tried this in very hot, sunny day, without shade in the area where I had to wait... Do not ask for the results (I don't use this smylie for mad in this case, it's just closer to sunburn)!


----------



## ISv (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion rock, Alan, Wiebe and Alan again with his buzzard and moorhen - grate shots!
I didn't have opportunity for real "hunt" last weekend. Took few shots nearby - Java sparrow feeding on Octopus tree. 

P.S.  Wiebe, I just had the same problem with the new site but it's not really serious - everyone will adjust!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 31, 2018)

ISv said:


> Lion rock, Alan, Wiebe and Alan again with his buzzard and moorhen - grate shots!
> I didn't have opportunity for real "hunt" last weekend. Took few shots nearby - Java sparrow feeding on Octopus tree.
> 
> P.S.  Wiebe, I just had the same problem with the new site but it's not really serious - everyone will adjust!


I love the second one in particular. The only time I have seen Java Sparrows was in the Hong Kong walk-in aviary about 5 years ago. But they must have died as I haven't seen them there since - a pity since they are such fun.


----------



## ISv (Jul 31, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I love the second one in particular. The only time I have seen Java Sparrows was in the Hong Kong walk-in aviary about 5 years ago. But they must have died as I haven't seen them there since - a pity since they are such fun.



Than you may need to come here - plenty! And yes, they are funny!
Enjoy two more, the first one - juvenile. I call the second one "the Congress"!

The first one is not going - saved at quality 10 (the minimum!!!) in DxO PL and still 1.12MB - too big? The second one is under 0.9MB and fortunately pass! 1.12MB too big? - Ridiculous!  - is this the actual reason why so many people switch to cell-phones ()?!


----------



## ISv (Jul 31, 2018)

Alan, I open the posted photo and it looks total crap! Have to figure out what is wrong. I promise to post these pics again - there must be some mistake from my side!


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 31, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Just testing the new site. Ferruginous buzzard,



Very nice portraits Alan; I like the way you managed to keep the background empty (respectively soft and uncluttered for the Moorhen)

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 31, 2018)

ISv said:


> Lion rock, Alan, Wiebe and Alan again with his buzzard and moorhen - grate shots!
> I didn't have opportunity for real "hunt" last weekend. Took few shots nearby - Java sparrow feeding on Octopus tree.
> 
> P.S.  Wiebe, I just had the same problem with the new site but it's not really serious - everyone will adjust!



Very nice shots ISv, agree with Alan on the second as favorite. Same as with Alan's shots, i like the detail and sharpness in the birds while you've been able to keep a soft and unobtrusive background!

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 31, 2018)

Apparently the new site requires attachment size to be below 1MB ... Anyone know a way to circumvent that limit, without linking to a completely different server (flickr or whatever)?
Now I resize my pictures to a lower pixel count and quality to comply with the limit - which may get me comments that the detail cannot be assessed anymore 

Another one of the Orange winged Parrot; eating a cherry (of some sort)



Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2018)

That a very picture. Well done, Alan.


ERHP said:


> Nice shots Click! The Black and Yellow crowns can look similar under certain postures. The Greens are usually hard to find in the open.
> 
> Here is a juvenile Yellow Crowned Night Heron that was following an adult crabbing along the shoreline. I've found sitting relatively still behind the camera serves almost as well as a blind as most of the species will approach ridiculously close. This one passed roughly 3' from the end of the lens(darn you MFD), as did the adult, before continuing past and down the shore.



Thank you ERHP.

Very nice shot, I really like your juvenile Yellow Crowned Night Heron.


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2018)

Lovely shot, Wiebe.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks Click, juanMa and ISv! That was taken after the sun had dropped behind the trees so it was a lot cooler but I've spent days sitting in the mud waiting for to get close enough(and/or do something interesting).

July and August are usually the big months for the Yellow Crown's, mainly because the crabs are plentiful and there are young herons getting ready to fledge. One full adult put on quite the show for me, catching a dozen crabs in short time. Here is one of the highlights that I jokingly named 'Hanging On'.



1DX MK II : 600 f/4 II 1/2000 : f/10 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2018)

Great shot, ERHP. I really like this picture.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 31, 2018)

Click said:


> Great shot, ERHP. I really like this picture.



+1 > Even with 600mm you must have been pretty close to this Heron for this excellent shot... The bird must have been very preoccupied with catching crabs or being caught by crabs 

Wiebe.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 31, 2018)

Beautiful bird and exceptional shot.
Your 2nd photo (moorhen) is great!
-r



AlanF said:


> Just testing the new site. Ferruginous buzzard,


----------



## lion rock (Jul 31, 2018)

ISv,
Great shots.
-r



ISv said:


> Lion rock, Alan, Wiebe and Alan again with his buzzard and moorhen - grate shots!
> I didn't have opportunity for real "hunt" last weekend. Took few shots nearby - Java sparrow feeding on Octopus tree.
> 
> P.S.  Wiebe, I just had the same problem with the new site but it's not really serious - everyone will adjust!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 31, 2018)

Beautiful!
-r



Nat_WA said:


> Apparently the new site requires attachment size to be below 1MB ... Anyone know a way to circumvent that limit, without linking to a completely different server (flickr or whatever)?
> Now I resize my pictures to a lower pixel count and quality to comply with the limit - which may get me comments that the detail cannot be assessed anymore
> 
> Another one of the Orange winged Parrot; eating a cherry (of some sort)
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Jul 31, 2018)

Always can count on you to show fantastic photos!
Wonderful.
-r



ERHP said:


> Thanks Click, juanMa and ISv! That was taken after the sun had dropped behind the trees so it was a lot cooler but I've spent days sitting in the mud waiting for to get close enough(and/or do something interesting).
> 
> July and August are usually the big months for the Yellow Crown's, mainly because the crabs are plentiful and there are young herons getting ready to fledge. One full adult put on quite the show for me, catching a dozen crabs in short time. Here is one of the highlights that I jokingly named 'Hanging On'.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks Click. lion rock, Jack, Isv and Wiebe.
Very fine shots from wiebe. The YCNH from ERHP is magnificent.


----------



## ISv (Aug 1, 2018)

As promised... On the first photo is the juvenile.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 1, 2018)

ISv said:


> As promised... On the first photo is the juvenile.



These are some fine shots, nicely isolated. The group looks much better than the previous attempt at posting 

Wiebe.

P.S.> Did you use tripod for this capture? With 1/250s either the VR must be excellent, your handholding must be rock-steady or mono-/tripod comes into play...


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2018)

Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Aug 1, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> These are some fine shots, nicely isolated. The group looks much better than the previous attempt at posting
> 
> Wiebe.
> 
> P.S.> Did you use tripod for this capture? With 1/250s either the VR must be excellent, your handholding must be rock-steady or mono-/tripod comes into play...



 - I know... The problem with this one are the pixels I had to cut - this is not the entire group, some members of the "congress" went to the trash-been!

Wiebe, I always (almost) use a tripod, 200-500 is too heavy for my age... Tripod, the ballhead is 95% of the time not locked so, the image stabilization is on, focus tracking, short bursts (and try to control the adrenaline if you can)!


----------



## ISv (Aug 1, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, ISv.



Thanks Click but I'm waiting for more pictures from you - I like them!


----------



## lion rock (Aug 1, 2018)

Very nice shots ISv.
-r


----------



## applecider (Aug 2, 2018)

IslanderMV said:


> Green Heron posing in a perfect spot. Taken from a kayak.


Nice green heron, my locals are pretty shy and they are a challenge for me like the kingfishers. Light in this one is so even, kudos.


----------



## applecider (Aug 2, 2018)

Click said:


> Green Heron Fishing


Well click wish I’d taken this pic but then I don’t have a submarine.


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2018)

LOL This picture was taken from a kayak.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 2, 2018)

IslanderMV said:


> Green Heron posing in a perfect spot. Taken from a kayak.


Thanks for using a large font that I can read. Nice shot as well.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 3, 2018)

An urban winged scavenger - the Black Vulture, one of the three kinds regularly found in Suriname




Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 3, 2018)

As Graham (valvebounce) was complaining about the quiet forum,
and Alan liked the bigger font ...


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

Question: Why did the three photos I just posted appear as small thumbnails but others posted here appear much larger. I know I can expand the thumbnails, but...


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> Question: Why did the three photos I just posted appear as small thumbnails but others posted here appear much larger. I know I can expand the thumbnails, but...



Hi dpc / Douglas,

Nice pictures to begin with...!

When you drag and drop images into the 'post reply' window they immediately appear 'in-line' and at full size.
When you use "attach files" it will (by default; at least for me) appear as thumbnail, but there is the option to set it to full image (just click that button )

At least this is how it works for me...
Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi dpc / Douglas,
> 
> Nice pictures to begin with...!
> 
> ...




Thanks for the response!


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

Bird on a Wire: western kingbird...


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2018)

Nice picture, Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2018)

Very nice shot, dpc. Well done.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2018)

Great Egret


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

Eastern kingbird...


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 3, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, Wiebe.



Thanks Click, ... the picture may be okay, but I'm not that partial to vultures , but hey - I'm scraping the bottom of the barrel


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 3, 2018)

Click said:


> Great Egret



Excellent picture Click; very nice lighting, detail and soft background!

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks for your kind words, Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> Eastern kingbird...



Hey Douglas, you're changing history ;
now my appreciative comments precede your pictures 

Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

I like that great egret shot, Click! I've not seen one of these birds in the flesh. The best I can do is the GBH.


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Hey Douglas, you're changing history ;
> now my appreciative comments precede your pictures
> 
> Wiebe.




Time turning in on itself!


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> I like that great egret shot, Click! I've not seen one of these birds in the flesh. The best I can do is the GBH.



There are a lot of GBH in my area, Great Egrets are more difficult to find. I was lucky the day I took the picture.

Thanks for you nice comments.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 3, 2018)

Click,
Looking up! You're posting more excellent pics.
Very nice shot.
-r


----------



## lion rock (Aug 3, 2018)

dpc,
Good shot!
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2018)

Thank you so much, lion rock. I really appreciate.


----------



## ISv (Aug 5, 2018)

Nice photos - and many! 
Today I was guiding my visiting family from Canada. Kids want Zoo, my friend wants fast photos of some of the common wild birds (there is hurricane coming around in the next few days, so I understand him...) so, we went to the Zoo (it's a famos point for some common species)... Not much fun for me but I'm happy he got his Yellow-fronted Canary, Japanese White Eye and few more, very good shots (sporting his Canon 7 Mk2 with 400mm DO Mk2). Here are the only shots I took (in walk-in cage with exotic birds). Easy shots except the presence of happy kids that use to touch/lean on your tripod in the worst moment. On other hand I had time to access the psychology of some people: military family (very common here) - kids (usually) do not create problems, parents asking questions (like "what kind of lens do you have"), local family - I say sorry (being on their way - it was narrow there), they answer "take your time bro", "did you get good shot?"). And the rest in ~50% are kind of troublemakers especially the kids (well, on other hand I'm on their way, so I"m also kind of... whatever!).


----------



## lion rock (Aug 5, 2018)

ISv,
Great shots. 
Colourful.
No matter the location/environment.
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2018)

Beautiful bird. Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks Riley and Click!


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 5, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nice photos - and many!
> Today I was guiding my visiting family from Canada. Kids want Zoo, my friend wants fast photos of some of the common wild birds (there is hurricane coming around in the next few days, so I understand him...) so, we went to the Zoo (it's a famos point for some common species)... Not much fun for me but I'm happy he got his Yellow-fronted Canary, Japanese White Eye and few more, very good shots (sporting his Canon 7 Mk2 with 400mm DO Mk2). Here are the only shots I took (in walk-in cage with exotic birds). Easy shots except the presence of happy kids that use to touch/lean on your tripod in the worst moment. On other hand I had time to access the psychology of some people: military family (very common here) - kids (usually) do not create problems, parents asking questions (like "what kind of lens do you have"), local family - I say sorry (being on their way - it was narrow there), they answer "take your time bro", "did you get good shot?"). And the rest in ~50% are kind of troublemakers especially the kids (well, on other hand I'm on their way, so I"m also kind of... whatever!).



Hi Ilko,
you managed another great shot ; colours coming out perfectly - so exposure / lighting bang-on right!
And with your family using Canon gear you've earned your stay in this forum 
Wiebe.


----------



## ISv (Aug 6, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi Ilko,
> you managed another great shot ; colours coming out perfectly - so exposure / lighting bang-on right!
> And with your family using Canon gear you've earned your stay in this forum
> Wiebe.



!! In the rush I probably didn't express myself very accurate: It's the family of friend! He is visiting with his wife and two grandchildren. Time to time we are kidding each other about the equipment but never serious... 
Sorry for the disappointment!


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 6, 2018)

ISv said:


> !! In the rush I probably didn't express myself very accurate: It's the family of friend! He is visiting with his wife and two grandchildren. Time to time we are kidding each other about the equipment but never serious...
> Sorry for the disappointment!


As long as you keep posting those pictures - I will not be disappointed ! Your photos are always worthwhile to look at and much appreciated (at least by me).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 6, 2018)

It's been an increasingly bad summer for my migraines so I'll use that as my excuse, or maybe it's old age. Also far to busy so have only had limited time on CR. Anyway, is there an equivalent to "unread posts since last visit" now on this site and if so where is it? Also I clicked the choice to get email notifications for this thread and don't seem to be getting them anyone?? Help please.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 7, 2018)

From earlier this month, what I think is a Song sparrow. Am I right?

I like the new file insertion format! Can even select two at once. Not sure I prefer the new smilies.




Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 7, 2018)

Excellent shots Click, wiebe and dpc! L


----------



## AlanF (Aug 7, 2018)

Keep posting Jack as we miss your!


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 7, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> From earlier this month, what I think is a Song sparrow. Am I right?
> 
> I like the new file insertion format! Can even select two at once. Not sure I prefer the new smilies.
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack, good to see that your migraine didn't affect your ability to take some very nice shots of a sympathetic little bird!
I'm no expert but I think you're right calling it a song sparrow (hey ISv where are you when we need you )

As for the forum; I'm getting used to the new hosting & layout, but indeed getting new posts only for your areas of interest does take some customizing... I've selected to "watch" the threads I like most and get alerts for them - then I can either call up the "watched threads" from the forum selection bar on the left or click on the appropriate 'alerts' (which only shows newest additions).

Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 7, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Excellent shots Click, wiebe and dpc! L


Thanks Alan for your kind comment!


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Excellent shots Click, wiebe and dpc! L



Thank you for your kind word's.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> From earlier this month, what I think is a Song sparrow. Am I right?
> 
> Jack



Yes, It looks like a Song Sparrow. Very nice shots, Jack.


----------



## dpc (Aug 7, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> From earlier this month, what I think is a Song sparrow. Am I right?
> 
> I like the new file insertion format! Can even select two at once. Not sure I prefer the new smilies.
> View attachment 179486
> ...




I really like these shots, Jack! Well done. Sorry about the migraines. I agree with you regarding the smilies.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks guys. Whoopee, I did get the email notification for this thread this time so I'm good to go. I've mentioned work - I'm up to my eyeballs but the Bella Coola trip is taking shape and we'll leave on the 23rd. I will have photos unless I'm horizontal and under the earth! Some of you might visit BC on occassion and be interested in this area.

http://www.eaglesnest-resort.com/birdsandwildlife.htm

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 7, 2018)

Jack,
Beautiful shots. 
Don't let migraines keep you down. And hope you'll overcome the discomfort and pain. Get well.
r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 7, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> Beautiful shots.
> Don't let migraines keep you down. And hope you'll overcome the discomfort and pain. Get well.
> r



Riley, the migraines are so constant and chronic that I just live with them using mind over matter and physical activity as the antidote and generally that works quite well (been off the addictive pain meds for many years now). It will work for Bella Coola!! Thanks for the encouragement as always.

The new format for replying, including quotes is a good improvement. Overall, VG but how do you view "unread posts since last visit"?

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 7, 2018)

Jack,
There are certain drugs one has got to use --- blood pressure, heart or cancer meds are a must, but pain and sleeping drugs are best to minimize or avoid. Not trying to "doctor" here, just common sense. Glad you're maintaining and controlling with (good) distractions.
Hope that's the worse problem you have.
Look forward to hearing your adventure to the high mountains of BC! Do have fun and relax   !

For messages here on CR-f, I just look at (all) unread messages and choose those that I am interested, which vary depending on my time available. Not as convenient as before, but the powers-that-be wants a new look, we, sheep, follow. And yes, not all e-mail notifications come up. Still have to browse through on CR-f.
-r


----------



## ISv (Aug 7, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> From earlier this month, what I think is a Song sparrow. Am I right?
> 
> I like the new file insertion format! Can even select two at once. Not sure I prefer the new smilies.
> View attachment 179486
> ...



Nice shots Jack! Very nice! 
Jack, I wander if you have the Lincoln's Sparrow in your area? Somehow this one looks like that species, but I'm not very familiar with your birds...


----------



## ISv (Aug 7, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi Jack, good to see that your migraine didn't affect your ability to take some very nice shots of a sympathetic little bird!
> I'm no expert but I think you're right calling it a song sparrow (hey ISv where are you when we need you )
> 
> As for the forum; I'm getting used to the new hosting & layout, but indeed getting new posts only for your areas of interest does take some customizing... I've selected to "watch" the threads I like most and get alerts for them - then I can either call up the "watched threads" from the forum selection bar on the left or click on the appropriate 'alerts' (which only shows newest additions).
> ...



Wiebe, there is a thing called "time zones". The main reason to look at the forum rarely in the last days is because I keep an eye on the hurricane Hector - it's very close already.
BTW, I think I succeed to identify the mysterious "cherry" in one of your photos from Suriname: Check the Internet for Suriname berry (also called Suriname Cherry despite it has nothing to do with the real cherries).


----------



## Braintoggle33 (Aug 8, 2018)

I was walking a trail the Parker River Wildlife Refuge out in Newburyport Massachusetts and I came around a bend in the trail to an opening and I saw this juvenile Peregrine Falcon watching over the marshland minding it's own business. Then this little bird started dive bombing it because it wanted it's perch back. After about 4 fly-bys the falcon was like forget this I'm outta here. I guess where there's a will there's a way


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2018)

I really like the first picture. Well done, Braintoggle33.


----------



## Braintoggle33 (Aug 8, 2018)

Click said:


> I really like the first picture. Well done, Braintoggle33.



Thanks so much! I think that falcon may have a future in modeling


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 8, 2018)

Braintoggle33 said:


> I was walking a trail the Parker River Wildlife Refuge out in Newburyport Massachusetts and I came around a bend in the trail to an opening and I saw this juvenile Peregrine Falcon watching over the marshland minding it's own business. Then this little bird started dive bombing it because it wanted it's perch back. After about 4 fly-bys the falcon was like forget this I'm outta here. I guess where there's a will there's a way



Very nice series Charles, first one is a really nice portrait, but I like the second one quite a lot - this little bird challenging a much bigger bird of prey - fearless 

Wiebe.


----------



## ISv (Aug 8, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Very nice series Charles, first one is a really nice portrait, but I like the second one quite a lot - this little bird challenging a much bigger bird of prey - fearless
> 
> Wiebe.



+1 - great shots!


----------



## lion rock (Aug 9, 2018)

Wow!
-r



Braintoggle33 said:


> I was walking a trail the Parker River Wildlife Refuge out in Newburyport Massachusetts and I came around a bend in the trail to an opening and I saw this juvenile Peregrine Falcon watching over the marshland minding it's own business. Then this little bird started dive bombing it because it wanted it's perch back. After about 4 fly-bys the falcon was like forget this I'm outta here. I guess where there's a will there's a way


----------



## Braintoggle33 (Aug 9, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Very nice series Charles, first one is a really nice portrait, but I like the second one quite a lot - this little bird challenging a much bigger bird of prey - fearless
> 
> Wiebe.



Thank you very much Wiebe, persistence pays off small frys


----------



## Braintoggle33 (Aug 9, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Wow!
> -r


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Braintoggle33 (Aug 9, 2018)

ISv said:


> +1 - great shots!



Thank you kindly!


----------



## ISv (Aug 10, 2018)

This morning I went out with two targets in mind: #1 was the Red Avadavat (I still have no good photo of this one) and #2 - African Silver Bill (up to now just have one series of not completely mature one). Got very lucky to take photos of par Silver bills (mature) -very lucky: when they are a flock - forget it! There is at least one that is panicking and all others are gone when you are ~20-30 meters from them (and they are 1.5 inches - 4cm smaller than the House Sparrow!) I saw the Red Avadavat - even in bigger number than the Silver bill but they are always in flock and extremely shy!
Started "clicking" ~ 15 meters from the birds. Got (very, very slow) to just ~3 meters!!!


----------



## lion rock (Aug 10, 2018)

ISv,


-r


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 10, 2018)

ISv said:


> This morning I went out with two targets in mind: #1 was the Red Avadavat (I still have no good photo of this one) and #2 - African Silver Bill (up to now just have one series of not completely mature one). Got very lucky to take photos of par Silver bills (mature) -very lucky: when they are a flock - forget it! There is at least one that is panicking and all others are gone when you are ~20-30 meters from them (and they are 1.5 inches - 4cm smaller than the House Sparrow!) I saw the Red Avadavat - even in bigger number than the Silver bill but they are always in flock and extremely shy!
> Started "clicking" ~ 15 meters from the birds. Got (very, very slow) to just ~3 meters!!!





lion rock said:


> ISv,
> 
> 
> -r



+1 ; excellent series, it shows that you were able to approach them to a close distance; patience and careful moving really paid off! Well done 

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2018)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## Braintoggle33 (Aug 10, 2018)

I lucked out on this one. The Eagle flew over my head and then over the trees and I though I lost it. A few minutes later it flew in and land in a tree right about me and say there for about 5 minutes scanning all around for snack. They are so impressive
Canon 5D4 & Canon 100-400 ii


----------



## ISv (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks Lion rock and Wiebe! And yeah, patience in such a cases is must.


----------



## ISv (Aug 10, 2018)

Nice one Braintoggle33!


----------



## Mistkäfer (Aug 10, 2018)

In German called " Buntspecht" made with 7D2 and EF 600. picture is cropped. 12m far from the Tree, a very hot and sunny Day.

Hope you like it


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 10, 2018)

Mistkäfer said:


> In German called " Buntspecht" made with 7D2 and EF 600. picture is cropped. 12m far from the Tree, a very hot and sunny Day.
> 
> Hope you like it



Very nice pictures Mistkäfer! Caught just at the right moment ...
Earlier this year I had the opportunity to take a series of this bird nestling (and posted in this thread) - but still going inside the nest and I missed this moment  - when the young birds were so big the adults can't enter anymore.
Did you see them leave the nest? Any photo's of that moment...?

Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2018)

Very nice shots, Mistkäfer.


----------



## ISv (Aug 11, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Mistkäfer.



+1!!!
The English name is Great Spotted Woodpecker (_Dendrocopos major_)!


----------



## Mistkäfer (Aug 11, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Very nice pictures Mistkäfer! Caught just at the right moment ...
> Earlier this year I had the opportunity to take a series of this bird nestling (and posted in this thread) - but still going inside the nest and I missed this moment  - when the young birds were so big the adults can't enter anymore.
> Did you see them leave the nest? Any photo's of that moment...?
> 
> Wiebe.



Hi Wiebe, no I did not see that, because, the Place where we have found this birds is far away from our home. We only can visit this place on weekends. Another reason is the hot temperature during the last month. I did not went out. It was tooooooo hot for me.
Maybe next year, the we want to spend the more time. Near to this Woodpackers we have seen a black Woodpecker.


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2018)

Another very nice shot. Well done, Mistkäfer.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 12, 2018)

Some beautiful recent posts and for some reason I didn't get notified and just decided to check in. That happens to me a lot so I go tick unwatch and then watch again.

I have nothing very impressive but I did get out today for a few minutes when it was very dull and this Solitary sandpiper was all I got - ISO 6400



Jack


----------



## ISv (Aug 12, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Some beautiful recent posts and for some reason I didn't get notified and just decided to check in. That happens to me a lot so I go tick unwatch and then watch again.
> 
> I have nothing very impressive but I did get out today for a few minutes when it was very dull and this Solitary sandpiper was all I got - ISO 6400
> View attachment 179644
> ...



! If I see the Solitary Sandpiper around (and just snap-shot it) I will take a cup of whisky - to reduce the level of my adrenaline!!! They are very rare visitors here! Nice bird and nice shot!


----------



## ISv (Aug 12, 2018)

Today: hunting for a reported Whimbrel and Gray Tattler (reported in the last 1-2 days from +/- same locality (well - they were photographed in a Wild-life refuge, I was outside). 
Counted all 7 reported Bristle-thighed Curlews (known from before to be there) but no Whimbrel (it's much more rare here, and it is the reason to go after it).
Very hot day (and *there are no trees to make shade on the ground under your object*!!!). Look closely at the quality of the out of focus ares around the bird and further. I implied defocusing and "blur" only in the very upper part of the photo. Around the bird it's worst - it obviously evaporate some water to keep the right body temperature! The air-quality induced blur off course applies for the bird too...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks ISV. I don't quite know what to make of your blur. Probably if you didn't mention it I wouldn't notice it, but it just seems a little unnatural. Nice shot never the less.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Aug 12, 2018)

Jack: It's the effect of the hot air lifting up - it's more visible close to the hot source (the ground, also the bird itself!). If the bird was 1-3 yards (meters) above the ground we most probably will not see the effect! Or if the ground under the bird was exposed to long time shade (cooler, not warm enough) despite the high temperatures around we may not see the effect too!
Does not matter - just be aware that shooting an object trough hot air (and +/- long distance) is tricky and if it (the image) doesn't look good may not be your or your lens mistake!!!
The base line is that there is nothing to do with my blur. I have to somehow find that birds when it's not that hot (huh, when they are feeding in the sanctuary early morning -forget it!).


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Some beautiful recent posts and for some reason I didn't get notified and just decided to check in. That happens to me a lot so I go tick unwatch and then watch again.
> 
> I have nothing very impressive but I did get out today for a few minutes when it was very dull and this Solitary sandpiper was all I got - ISO 6400
> 
> Jack



That's a nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 12, 2018)

Click said:


> That's a nice shot, Jack.


OK, got it, thanks ISv.

Thanks Click. Shortly after, he caught a frog and was tossing it about, but he'd gone into deeper shadows and I was already too high at ISO 5000 and just

1/640s so they are really poor. However, it's got me interested in getting him another day since it's in my back yard pond.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 12, 2018)

Jack,
Great shot.
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks Riley. It was disappointing but life is like that.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Aug 12, 2018)

Jack,
Life ... The phrase to describe it best is, "It is what it is!"
I have few birds here, some were shot so many times that it feels old, it and me .
I shot some insects just now out of boredom . Opportunity doesn't knock often.
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2018)

Don't be so hard on yourself, Jack. I took this Solitary Sandpiper a while ago and it was dark also.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 12, 2018)

Click,
Adds drama with lower light.
As usual, well shot!
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you, Riley.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 12, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Some beautiful recent posts and for some reason I didn't get notified and just decided to check in. That happens to me a lot so I go tick unwatch and then watch again.
> 
> I have nothing very impressive but I did get out today for a few minutes when it was very dull and this Solitary sandpiper was all I got - ISO 6400
> 
> Jack


Nice shot Jack


----------



## ronaldbyram (Aug 12, 2018)

Sylvan Bird Park Scotland Neck NC Canon 7D MK II Sigma 100-400


----------



## AlanF (Aug 12, 2018)

A couple of portraits of gannets at Bempton Cliffs.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 12, 2018)

AlanF,
Beautiful.
2nd photo: Beautiful X Beautiful!
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2018)

I really like your pictures, especially the second one.





Well done, Alan.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 12, 2018)

Mistkäfer said:


> Hi Wiebe, no I did not see that, because, the Place where we have found this birds is far away from our home. We only can visit this place on weekends. Another reason is the hot temperature during the last month. I did not went out. It was tooooooo hot for me.
> Maybe next year, the we want to spend the more time. Near to this Woodpackers we have seen a black Woodpecker.


Very nice one again! Pity you couldn't be there when they left the nest - but a relatively rare black WP is a nice consolation prize 
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 12, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Some beautiful recent posts and for some reason I didn't get notified and just decided to check in. That happens to me a lot so I go tick unwatch and then watch again.
> 
> I have nothing very impressive but I did get out today for a few minutes when it was very dull and this Solitary sandpiper was all I got - ISO 6400
> 
> Jack



That never happens to me - that I step out for a dull minute and get such a shot... Nice shot Jack!
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 12, 2018)

ISv said:


> Today: hunting for a reported Whimbrel and Gray Tattler (reported in the last 1-2 days from +/- same locality (well - they were photographed in a Wild-life refuge, I was outside).
> Counted all 7 reported Bristle-thighed Curlews (known from before to be there) but no Whimbrel (it's much more rare here, and it is the reason to go after it).
> Very hot day (and *there are no trees to make shade on the ground under your object*!!!). Look closely at the quality of the out of focus ares around the bird and further. I implied defocusing and "blur" only in the very upper part of the photo. Around the bird it's worst - it obviously evaporate some water to keep the right body temperature! The air-quality induced blur off course applies for the bird too...



You're being very hard on yourself - sure, pixel peeping will show the hot air effect but for the bird picture as a whole it doesn't show. Nice one!
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 12, 2018)

Click said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself, Jack. I took this Solitary Sandpiper a while ago and it was dark also.



Another very nice sandpiper - beautiful soft background - you can really do it when you set your mind to it Click 
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 12, 2018)

AlanF said:


> A couple of portraits of gannets at Bempton Cliffs.



Excellent set Alan; again with 100-400 or did you use your 400 DO II for these?
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you for your kind words, Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 13, 2018)

Click said:


> I really like your pictures, especially the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Click.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 13, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Excellent set Alan; again with 100-400 or did you use your 400 DO II for these?
> Wiebe.


Thanks Wiebe. The 100-400mm II. I used it a lot in the past few days. It’s lighter to carry and I was doing a lot of walking. It was also more useful as there were chances of close ups.


----------



## ISv (Aug 13, 2018)

Click said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself, Jack. I took this Solitary Sandpiper a while ago and it was dark also.
> View attachment 179662



I love it!


----------



## ISv (Aug 13, 2018)

AlanF said:


> A couple of portraits of gannets at Bempton Cliffs.
> View attachment 179672
> View attachment 179673



Alan - these are excellent!


----------



## ISv (Aug 13, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> You're being very hard on yourself - sure, pixel peeping will show the hot air effect but for the bird picture as a whole it doesn't show. Nice one!
> Wiebe.



Thanks Wiebe! But being hard on myself is the thing that moves me further...


----------



## AlanF (Aug 13, 2018)

Click said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself, Jack. I took this Solitary Sandpiper a while ago and it was dark also.



That’s very atmospheric. A fine portrait.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 13, 2018)

Well click I'd take yours over mine but regardless we still have equal fun out capturing the photos!

Jack


----------



## Braintoggle33 (Aug 13, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nice one Braintoggle33!



Thank you very much


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well click I'd take yours over mine but regardless we still have equal fun out capturing the photos!
> 
> Jack



Thank you, Jack. I agree wth you concerning the pleasure of taking pictures.


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2018)

ISv said:


> I love it!





AlanF said:


> That’s very atmospheric. A fine portrait.



Thank you guys for your nice comments.


----------



## bluediablo (Aug 15, 2018)

evening hummingbird


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2018)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, bluediablo.


----------



## bluediablo (Aug 15, 2018)

AlanF said:


> A couple of portraits of gannets at Bempton Cliffs.
> View attachment 179672
> View attachment 179673


great shots!


----------



## bluediablo (Aug 15, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely shot. Nicely done, bluediablo.



Thank you, Click!


----------



## JimR from Boston (Aug 15, 2018)

Very nice capture Bluediablo. Always love those hummingbirds.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 15, 2018)

bluediablo said:


> evening hummingbird



Lovely shot.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 15, 2018)

I don't normally see meadow pipits, here is one and another showing off his lunch. 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2018)

I really like the first picture. Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 15, 2018)

Click said:


> I really like the first picture. Well done, Alan.


Thanks Click. I prefer the first too!


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 15, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I don't normally see meadow pipits, here is one and another showing off his lunch. 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC





Click said:


> I really like the first picture. Well done, Alan.



Agree with Click; first one is really good, second one lacks the crispness of the first (similar to what I mentioned of my 7D II + 1.4x + 100-400mm II combo)
Keep them coming !
Wiebe.


----------



## ISv (Aug 15, 2018)

bluediablo said:


> evening hummingbird



Beautiful!


----------



## ISv (Aug 15, 2018)

Click said:


> I really like the first picture. Well done, Alan.


+1!


----------



## bluediablo (Aug 16, 2018)

JimR from Boston said:


> Very nice capture Bluediablo. Always love those hummingbirds.


Thank You!


----------



## bluediablo (Aug 16, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Lovely shot.


Thank You!


----------



## bluediablo (Aug 16, 2018)

ISv said:


> Beautiful!


Thank You!


----------



## ISv (Aug 16, 2018)

Digging up some older files (last month). So far my best photo of juvenile (but in transition to adult plumage!) Japanese White Eye...


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 16, 2018)

ISv said:


> Digging up some older files (last month). So far my best photo of juvenile (but in transition to adult plumage!) Japanese White Eye...



Nice...! And rather cute, with its fluffed up feathers 
Wiebe.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 16, 2018)

ISv,
Good one.
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice...! And rather cute, with its fluffed up feathers
> Wiebe.



+1

Nice shot, ISv.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2018)

Once again I have it set to "watch" and don't get notified in my email??

And once again, love all the recent excellent photos. 

We're so smoked here in Alberta I can hardly function with all the symptoms and now it looks like our trip to Bella Coola (1 week away) is going to be pushed to next fall - Prince George to Quesnel is bad and it's smoky everywhere, not good for an asthmatic. Anyone on CR from the relevant areas that can comment?

Edit; we're now heading to Kananaskis country instead.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Aug 16, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice...! And rather cute, with its fluffed up feathers
> Wiebe.



Thanks Wiebe!
Feathers are fluffed up because of the wind!


----------



## ISv (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (Aug 16, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> Good one.
> -r


Thanks!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 17, 2018)

ISv said:


> Digging up some older files (last month). So far my best photo of juvenile (but in transition to adult plumage!) Japanese White Eye...



Nice one!


----------



## ISv (Aug 18, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Nice one!



Thanks Alan!
Sorry for the late answer but I'm in preparations for my trip tomorrow.. Little bit too early for full-power migratory birds here but I'm ~"believer".
Well, who knows - and I need to move my (censured)- just for my own health! Time ago when I was entering the photography of the wild life (inkl. plants) one of my friends told me: "stay at home and you have nothing, go searching and you always have a chance, sometimes you are really lucky". He was very right - proven by the time!!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 18, 2018)

ISv you are right. Some very amazing shots come by chance others of course are very well planned, but even then luck plays a part. Good luck.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Aug 18, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> ISv you are right. Some very amazing shots come by chance others of course are very well planned, but even then luck plays a part. Good luck.
> 
> Jack



Thanks Jack (for the good luck)!!! 
On other hand - you are very right, the luck is playing very important part but somehow I 'm getting my best results when I plan it according my knowledge of the particular bird. And yes - sometimes I'm nicely surprised by unplanned shots... In generally I agree with you (actually a lot!) but I still believe in the knowledge of the object. 
Hmm, I may apply tomorrow for position in the local government (saying a lot of words and... finally nothing)! 

Do not take my entire comment seriously - the luck is very important part of the game, I just try to improve the odds with some knowledge!

And I hope in the near future (for me it's ~1.5 more months, I don't know how it's for you!) you will get some relief from the high temperatures (it's suppose to be seasonal, no?).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 18, 2018)

ISv said:


> Thanks Jack (for the good luck)!!!
> On other hand - you are very right, the luck is playing very important part but somehow I 'm getting my best results when I plan it according my knowledge of the particular bird. And yes - sometimes I'm nicely surprised by unplanned shots... In generally I agree with you (actually a lot!) but I still believe in the knowledge of the object.
> Hmm, I may apply tomorrow for position in the local government (saying a lot of words and... finally nothing)!
> 
> ...



You're 100%, you must plan and understand to increase your chances immensely. And, then try to expect the unexpected. For example I might head to a location and just as I'm approaching not be as perfectly slow and careful as I should be and as a result frighten something that was not in my mind would be there , or my camera was not cocked and ready for this unexpected subject. Obviously, you know all this. Then there is Murphy's rule always operating, like just when you give up and start to leave you miss the perfect shot of a bird who was just arriving. So, I usually, stop my impulse to leave and delay a couple times, maybe 5 - 10 minutes.

Hot, yes but the smoke is awful and we're hundreds of miles from all the BC fires and can only imagine how terrible it is for them, like in Prince George. My cancelled trip would have us driving right through there. I think the earth is groaning. This summer we've had so little rain, my lawn has earthquake kind of cracks all over and the grass is virtually dead. It'll revive though. And then there is California. At some point how will governments pay for all this.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 18, 2018)

Not sure if this is a flicker or a sapsucker but it was larger than a Downy.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice shot, Jack.

I'm pretty sure that this is a Sapsucker.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 18, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Jack.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that this is a Sapsucker.


Thanks click, I'm inclined to believe you.

Jack


----------



## MalingJemuran (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2018)

Nice picture, MalingJemuran.


----------



## ERHP (Aug 19, 2018)

Jack/ISv, I find luck to be the biggest deciding factor as it does not matter how much I plan/prepare for daily visits to the local areas, the birds/wildlife can always chose to visit a different spot or land behind me. One of the green herons on the river likes to do that, fly just past and land about 10' directly behind me.

Thursday evening after I left work I was hoping the marine layer would continue breaking up and give me some late evening light. Brought a tarp and climbed down the rocks just as one of the Yellow Crowned Night Herons flew in and landed about 30' upriver. I managed to get the tarp out in the mud, tripod low(two legs flat) and leveling base as close as possible. The heron kept hunting, getting closer and I'm trying to work around a rock digging into my ribs. In any event it finally hit MFD so I tried to slowly scoot back, then ran out of tarp and into the mud. Not the most light for action but overall I was pretty happy with this shot. Really contemplating a 200-400 1.4X for shenanigans like this because this one got about three feet away and all I could do was look down the side of the lens.





1DX MK II 600 f/4L IS II 1/320 : f/10 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2018)

Very nice shot, ERHP.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, ERHP.



+1 and I had to smile at all the fun you were having. 

Just speaking for myself, I will accept that I more or less know how to use my camera and beyond that it's primarily luck ... and people routinely think I'm just being modest, ha ha. In fairness, along with luck there is shear stubborn persistence that many can't/won't nurture. It don't come easy very often. Well, again in fairness, sometimes I just sit in a chair and wait for the birdies while I read a good book and it doesn't get any easier than that.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Aug 20, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> You're 100%, you must plan and understand to increase your chances immensely. And, then try to expect the unexpected. For example I might head to a location and just as I'm approaching not be as perfectly slow and careful as I should be and as a result frighten something that was not in my mind would be there , or my camera was not cocked and ready for this unexpected subject. Obviously, you know all this. Then there is Murphy's rule always operating, like just when you give up and start to leave you miss the perfect shot of a bird who was just arriving. So, I usually, stop my impulse to leave and delay a couple times, maybe 5 - 10 minutes.
> 
> Hot, yes but the smoke is awful and we're hundreds of miles from all the BC fires and can only imagine how terrible it is for them, like in Prince George. My cancelled trip would have us driving right through there. I think the earth is groaning. This summer we've had so little rain, my lawn has earthquake kind of cracks all over and the grass is virtually dead. It'll revive though. And then there is California. At some point how will governments pay for all this.
> 
> Jack



! "Obviously, you know all this " - yes, I do Jack! It's part of the game. 
On other hand when I get home with some good shots after all these obstacles I feel like I really deserve my beer !

Concerning the second part of your post - what to say? It happen and we are not in control of this.


----------



## ISv (Aug 20, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Jack.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that this is a Sapsucker.


+1


----------



## ISv (Aug 20, 2018)

ERHP said:


> Jack/ISv, I find luck to be the biggest deciding factor as it does not matter how much I plan/prepare for daily visits to the local areas, the birds/wildlife can always chose to visit a different spot or land behind me. One of the green herons on the river likes to do that, fly just past and land about 10' directly behind me.
> 
> Thursday evening after I left work I was hoping the marine layer would continue breaking up and give me some late evening light. Brought a tarp and climbed down the rocks just as one of the Yellow Crowned Night Herons flew in and landed about 30' upriver. I managed to get the tarp out in the mud, tripod low(two legs flat) and leveling base as close as possible. The heron kept hunting, getting closer and I'm trying to work around a rock digging into my ribs. In any event it finally hit MFD so I tried to slowly scoot back, then ran out of tarp and into the mud. Not the most light for action but overall I was pretty happy with this shot. Really contemplating a 200-400 1.4X for shenanigans like this because this one got about three feet away and all I could do was look down the side of the lens.
> 
> ...



"Jack/ISv, I find luck to be the biggest deciding factor as it does not matter how much I plan/prepare for daily visits to the local areas, the birds/wildlife can always chose to visit a different spot or land behind me ". 

But they are still in the biotope where you expected them? And obviously not far from the chosen point? I think they are simply going after their food (and we usually ignore the movement of the food source(s) around - for this type of birds).
Anyway - great photo as usually (and well deserved judging by your comment)!!!


----------



## ISv (Aug 20, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> +1 and I had to smile at all the fun you were having.
> Jack



Yeah, but he got it!!! 
And yes - I was smiling too (and recovering some rather similar "exercises" back in the time)!


----------



## ISv (Aug 20, 2018)

Didn't include this in my previous posts - it's from series of photos posted last time. I didn't mention that after walking ~ 1-1.5 miles to the typical point where you can find them, after enduring all that heat and moisture walking around the "best spots" (total ~2-2.5 hours, you see them but can not approach), I gave up and went back to the parking spot - all I needed was a shower and cold beer (or any other cold liquid-even that low!). These bastards were just 20-30 meters (yards) from my car!!!! It cost me more than 30 min. to take all the photos (approaching, sneaking around e.t.c.) but I was glad at the end!!! Tell me about luck!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 20, 2018)

Right, we're not in control and just need to be thankful for what we have. It's too smokey and I've cancelled plans for any significant holiday this fall. I'll make up for it next year.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 20, 2018)

ISv said:


> Didn't include this in my previous posts - it's from series of photos posted last time. I didn't mention that after walking ~ 1-1.5 miles to the typical point where you can find them, after enduring all that heat and moisture walking around the "best spots" (total ~2-2.5 hours, you see them but can not approach), I gave up and went back to the parking spot - all I needed was a shower and cold beer (or any other cold liquid-even that low!). These bastards were just 20-30 meters (yards) from my car!!!! It cost me more than 30 min. to take all the photos (approaching, sneaking around e.t.c.) but I was glad at the end!!! Tell me about luck!



With animals in the wild it is always "luck" to be able to capture them so well as you regularly do - but then, good preparation and knowledge of e.g. feeding habits can improve your chances dramatically... Another well deserved beer


Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2018)

Very nice picture, ISv....And cool story.

Like Wiebe said: With animals in the wild it is always "luck" to be able to capture them.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 21, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not sure if this is a flicker or a sapsucker but it was larger than a Downy.
> 
> Jack


Good one

Beautiful swallow. What type is it?


----------



## AlanF (Aug 21, 2018)

ERHP said:


> Jack/ISv, I find luck to be the biggest deciding factor as it does not matter how much I plan/prepare for daily visits to the local areas, the birds/wildlife can always chose to visit a different spot or land behind me. One of the green herons on the river likes to do that, fly just past and land about 10' directly behind me.
> 
> Thursday evening after I left work I was hoping the marine layer would continue breaking up and give me some late evening light. Brought a tarp and climbed down the rocks just as one of the Yellow Crowned Night Herons flew in and landed about 30' upriver. I managed to get the tarp out in the mud, tripod low(two legs flat) and leveling base as close as possible. The heron kept hunting, getting closer and I'm trying to work around a rock digging into my ribs. In any event it finally hit MFD so I tried to slowly scoot back, then ran out of tarp and into the mud. Not the most light for action but overall I was pretty happy with this shot. Really contemplating a 200-400 1.4X for shenanigans like this because this one got about three feet away and all I could do was look down the side of the lens.
> 1DX MK II 600 f/4L IS II 1/320 : f/10 : ISO 1000



Beautiful portrait. There's a lot to be said for the 100-400mm II. It's IQ is great and its MFD just under a metre.

As Louis Pasteur once said: "Luck favours the well-prepared gear."


----------



## ISv (Aug 22, 2018)

I took today day off - to supply some necessities for the incoming huricane (http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/...-for-hawaii-maui-counties-as-lane-nears-state). After shopping went to the location where I'm hunting the Red Avadavat - it's the same location for the African Silverbill. No Avadavats but I got group of ~20-30 Silverbills , hiding in the brush of Mangrove from the killer temperatures. Small part of the group is on photo 1. After that is another shot of the same group and the



last is a big crop of the bird in focus... Not good compositions but it was not about that.
And I think I will (finally) disappear for some days - it is not looking good with this hurricane!


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 22, 2018)

ISv said:


> I took today day off - to supply some necessities for the incoming huricane (http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/...-for-hawaii-maui-counties-as-lane-nears-state). After shopping went to the location where I'm hunting the Red Avadavat - it's the same location for the African Silverbill. No Avadavats but I got group of ~20-30 Silverbills , hiding in the brush of Mangrove from the killer temperatures. Small part of the group is on photo 1. After that is another shot of the same group and the last is a big crop of the bird in focus... Not good compositions but it was not about that.
> And I think I will (finally) disappear for some days - it is not looking good with this hurricane!



Nice set ISv; hope you get through the hurricane without damage (or better yet, that the hurricane will miss your place altogether).
Bird in flight would get a completely new meaning during the hurricane ...
Back to your birds - funny how some species always appear in groups while others (most) are more or less solitary (long-tail tits come to mind for my area - always in groups, while all other birds forage on their own)

Keep us posted on the situation once the hurricane has passed (and communication is restored...)
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2018)

+1

Nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice set ISv; hope you get through the hurricane without damage (or better yet, that the hurricane will miss your place altogether).
> Bird in flight would get a completely new meaning during the hurricane ...
> Back to your birds - funny how some species always appear in groups while others (most) are more or less solitary (long-tail tits come to mind for my area - always in groups, while all other birds forage on their own)
> 
> ...


+1 Sweet. Good luck.

Jack


----------



## John999 (Aug 22, 2018)

Heres a White Egret tending to a nest below. Taken with a Canon T4i, Canon 400 f/4L, and Canon 1.4x extender


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2018)

Nice picture, John.

...And Welcome to CR.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2018)

Look at these!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-45259173


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2018)

Beautiful pictures. Thanks for the link, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice picture, John.
> 
> ...And Welcome to CR.




+1 Realy cool composition.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 22, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Thanks for the link, Alan.



+1 Inspirational

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2018)

Lane crawling toward island chain, bringing heavy rains and big surf.

ISv


----------



## ISv (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks Click, you are obviously supportive not only for the photos (no big surprise BTW)! Thank you very much!
I think we dodge the bullet (again!) - http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/...-for-hawaii-maui-counties-as-lane-nears-state

Still some worries but not in the same scale, definitely not!

I will put some more answers in here (just to save some time and space) - Alan, I don't really know what species of Swallow Maling posted, it will be very useful to see it from other angle, or at least to know where he got the photo. For now (and just for me) it looks something like the Hirundo neoxena (Welcome swallow) from Australia or around. Very low confidence... I wish I can see more (and in better times ). Nice photo anyway!


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2018)

Glad to hear things aren't as bad as they could have been.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 26, 2018)

Last year I saw a pair of Solitary Sandpipers, The irony blew my mind.


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 26, 2018)

The birds in my area are starting to migrate to the south. I have the urge to sort of say good bye by taking picts. Here are two species of Swallow photographed in the rigging of a boat. Barn and Cliff Swallows.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2018)

Very nice shots, Jeff.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2018)

They are nice shots! The barnswallows are still breeding here, Three hungry chicks I took yesterday. I am putting the Sony RX10 IV through its paces to see if it will be the companion for my big Canon gear for our travels. So far, it's very impressive. These are small crops from the centre at 600mm equivalent and iso 1000. The effective dof of f/11 for an f/4 lens on a 1" sensor was useful


here.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 26, 2018)

IslanderMV said:


> The birds in my area are starting to migrate to the south. I have the urge to sort of say good bye by taking picts. Here are two species of Swallow photographed in the rigging of a boat. Barn and Cliff Swallows.



Very nice shots Jeff! I especially like the first one (although it might have gained even more expression through lifting the shadows a bit on the right side of its head); while the colours of the barn swallow and the favourable lighting make it a very close competitor 
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 26, 2018)

AlanF said:


> They are nice shots! The barnswallows are still breeding here, Three hungry chicks I took yesterday. I am putting the Sony RX10 IV through its paces to see if it will be the companion for my big Canon gear for our travels. So far, it's very impressive. These are small crops from the centre at 600mm equivalent and iso 1000. The effective dof of f/11 for an f/4 lens on a 1" sensor was useful here.



Nice shots Alan; I would not have expected this level from a superzoom "compact" - most of them get quite soft at the long end and OoF area is often not very smooth - but yours prove that it is possible to achieve quality  (the 1" sensor helps as it is 'big' for a compact camera...)
You don't happen to have shots with your 5DSR + 400DO-II to compare, do you ...?
Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 27, 2018)

Wiebe, I returned an RX10 IV in June - they won’t let you test a Sony in the shop - because the lens was soft. But I tried the display model last week in a departmental store and it was so sharp that I bought it. The Zeiss 24-600mm equivalent lens (8.8 - 220mm) is incredible. At 24mm, it is sharper than my Canon lenses on my M5. At 600mm, it outresolves my 100-400mm II and my 400mm DO II on my 5DIV. The two Canon lenses just win on the 5DSR. It’s really good up to iso 800 and still not bad at 1600 with careful noise reduction. The AF is uncanny and you can use a small centre spot for small objects in a messy background. There is no CA. It’s a remarkable piece of kit. It is the only superzoom that I have come across that has really high IQ, focuses blazingly fast and can track birds in flight. Also, the f/4 lens is just wide enough not to lower the IQ significantly by diffraction as it matches the pixel size. It is very expensive but it is in a league of its own with that lens and the AF system of the A9 - it is amazing to use it at 24 fps and have it keep perfect focus at that speed.

I posted some dragonfly shots from it yesterday. Tomorrow I’ll post a comparison with the 5DSR that my wife took at the same time as me.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2018)

Nice pictures. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2018)

IslanderMV said:


> Last year I saw a pair of Solitary Sandpipers, The irony blew my mind.


I read CR for the humour.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 27, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice shots Alan; I would not have expected this level from a superzoom "compact" - most of them get quite soft at the long end and OoF area is often not very smooth - but yours prove that it is possible to achieve quality  (the 1" sensor helps as it is 'big' for a compact camera...)
> You don't happen to have shots with your 5DSR + 400DO-II to compare, do you ...?
> Wiebe.


 
I have posted comparisons in https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/dragonflies-and-damselflies.35543/page-4

The 5DSR + 100-400mm II does have an edge, but the the RX10 IV is being compared with one of the best resolution sensors and finest zoom lenses. The5DIV would not show such good detail but its acutance would be good.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I have posted comparisons in https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/dragonflies-and-damselflies.35543/page-4
> 
> The 5DSR + 100-400mm II does have an edge, but the the RX10 IV is being compared with one of the best resolution sensors and finest zoom lenses. The5DIV would not show such good detail but its acutance would be good.



I understand what's being said here and it is in the context of what one would think should be very much biased towards the pro camera. It peaks my interest since I'm considering a second camera and didn't get the 6D2 after selling the 6D. 

However, relative to my present 1DX2 and 400 DO II usage (wildlife/birds), there is one major fly in the ointment. Probably 60% of my shots have me pushed towards ISO 1600+ and I now shoot 800mm a lot, so F8. While open sun presents a much better situation it's not the rule for me relative to birds, it's more the exception. Often I could lower the shutter but subject movement is not uncommon and there is a risk of a shot being otherwise desirable but blurred. As the present gear becomes too heavy for me my perspective will have to shift to lighter gear, obviously and compromise is in order.

This reminds me of when I set a tripod outside the photo store when buying the 6D and compared the performance of the 300 2.8 II to the 70-300 non-L. One many times the cost of the other, but the detail in the frame wasn't that ratio - I was focused on detail, not overall quality and was kind of shocked at this revelation. It also reminds me of how I love the rotational foot on the 300 when I'm on a tripod, etc.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 27, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I understand what's being said here and it is in the context of what one would think should be very much biased towards the pro camera. It peaks my interest since I'm considering a second camera and didn't get the 6D2 after selling the 6D.
> 
> However, relative to my present 1DX2 and 400 DO II usage (wildlife/birds), there is one major fly in the ointment. Probably 60% of my shots have me pushed towards ISO 1600+ and I now shoot 800mm a lot, so F8. While open sun presents a much better situation it's not the rule for me relative to birds, it's more the exception. Often I could lower the shutter but subject movement is not uncommon and there is a risk of a shot being otherwise desirable but blurred. As the present gear becomes too heavy for me my perspective will have to shift to lighter gear, obviously and compromise is in order.
> 
> ...


Jack
I am using both approaches - the 100-400mm II and 400mm DO II + TCs on Canon bodies are my staples for distance and low light shots; the superzoom for being at hand when on safari when the big beasts fill the frame close up. You need two bodies for safaris, one with a long prime or zoom, and the other with a short zoom, so it's either a second DSLR or a superzoom or as Craig has, something like a Leica Q. The advantage of the superzoom is that you don't miss a shot when having to switch quickly between close and far.
The superzoom is also great for casual travel and for hiking without a heavy load. The long MFD of the 400mm prime is a big downside for photographing insects etc, which is one reason I like having the 100-400mm II to be able to do birds, beasts and insects. For our big trip, I'll be carrying the 5DIV + 400mm II and the Sony RX10 IV, my wife the 5DSR + 100-400mm II and either a TG-5 or M5.


----------



## sebasan (Aug 27, 2018)

A woodpecker hanging in the tree looking for food, a fall morning.


Greetings.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2018)

Very nice picture, sebasan.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 27, 2018)

sebasan said:


> A woodpecker hanging in the tree looking for food, a fall morning.
> 
> Greetings.



Nice one Sebasan; sharp before a nice and quiet, soft background 
Wiebe.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 27, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Jack
> I am using both approaches - the 100-400mm II and 400mm DO II + TCs on Canon bodies are my staples for distance and low light shots; the superzoom for being at hand when on safari when the big beasts fill the frame close up. You need two bodies for safaris, one with a long prime or zoom, and the other with a short zoom, so it's either a second DSLR or a superzoom or as Craig has, something like a Leica Q. The advantage of the superzoom is that you don't miss a shot when having to switch quickly between close and far.
> The superzoom is also great for casual travel and for hiking without a heavy load. The long MFD of the 400mm prime is a big downside for photographing insects etc, which is one reason I like having the 100-400mm II to be able to do birds, beasts and insects. For our big trip, I'll be carrying the 5DIV + 400mm II and the Sony RX10 IV, my wife the 5DSR + 100-400mm II and either a TG-5 or M5.



Right on.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Aug 28, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Very nice shots Jeff! I especially like the first one (although it might have gained even more expression through lifting the shadows a bit on the right side of its head); while the colours of the barn swallow and the favourable lighting make it a very close competitor
> Wiebe.



+1! Actually I like all three.


----------



## ISv (Aug 28, 2018)

sebasan said:


> A woodpecker hanging in the tree looking for food, a fall morning.
> View attachment 179938
> 
> Greetings.



Nice one!


----------



## ISv (Aug 28, 2018)

IslanderMV said:


> Last year I saw a pair of Solitary Sandpipers, The irony blew my mind.



! If they were all the time "solitary" they would not exist!


----------



## sebasan (Aug 28, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, sebasan.





Nat_WA said:


> Nice one Sebasan; sharp before a nice and quiet, soft background
> Wiebe.





ISv said:


> Nice one!



Thanks!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 28, 2018)

IslanderMV said:


> The birds in my area are starting to migrate to the south. I have the urge to sort of say good bye by taking picts. Here are two species of Swallow photographed in the rigging of a boat. Barn and Cliff Swallows.
> View attachment 179908



Super nice Jeff!


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 28, 2018)

sebasan said:


> A woodpecker hanging in the tree looking for food, a fall morning.
> View attachment 179938
> 
> Greetings.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## ISv (Sep 2, 2018)

More of the same. On other hand the transition of the Chestnut Munia from juvenile to adult plumage is interesting (there were no identical birds between the~15-20 in that flock!). Despite I always talk myself "stop taking pics of Shama" - two more (I just can't stop!).


----------



## Berowne (Sep 2, 2018)

Most Beautiful Pictures here (Islander, Alan, ISv), thanks for showing! A Peacock.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2018)

Isv and Berowne,

Very nice pictures, guys,


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Most Beautiful Pictures here (Islander, Alan, ISv), thanks for showing! A Peacock.


Intriguing pose!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2018)

ISv said:


> More of the same. On other hand the transition of the Chestnut Munia from juvenile to adult plumage is interesting (there were no identical birds between the~15-20 in that flock!). Despite I always talk myself "stop taking pics of Shama" - two more (I just can't stop!).


Interesting series.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 2, 2018)

Not sure if acceptable... I'm not really a birder. Woodpecker on a nest hole:


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2018)

Nice shot, kit.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 2, 2018)

all are nice 



turkey by joseph kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Wm (Sep 2, 2018)

So I’m new at this, but got a few shots below while in nc. Had to take them through a dirty glass door. Oh well, good practice though. All the others are beautiful. I’m guessing I could have gotten the birds more in focus if I had increased the focal points[ not sure if that’s the correct terminology] the red dos in the viewfinder....... Tks!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 3, 2018)

Wm said:


> So I’m new at this, but got a few shots below while in nc. Had to take them through a dirty glass door. Oh well, good practice though. All the others are beautiful. I’m guessing I could have gotten the birds more in focus if I had increased the focal points[ not sure if that’s the correct terminology] the red dos in the viewfinder....... Tks!
> 
> View attachment 180097
> View attachment 180098


question what camera you use?

it looks like your focal point is on the feeder humming birds are extremely hard to capture as being super fast.

the Sutter speed must be 2500 to 4000 on rebels , on xx D and X D 2500 to 8000. also on Ai Servo to track the subject and fps set to max speed.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 3, 2018)

one more profile of turkeys



turkey-2 by joseph kelly, on Flickr


----------



## MalingJemuran (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## ISv (Sep 3, 2018)

Kit. said:


> Not sure if acceptable... I'm not really a birder. Woodpecker on a nest hole:
> 
> View attachment 180096




You don't need to be birder in order to take pictures of birds or to enjoy the nature! I hope you post more!


----------



## ISv (Sep 3, 2018)

Wm said:


> So I’m new at this, but got a few shots below while in nc. Had to take them through a dirty glass door. Oh well, good practice though. All the others are beautiful. I’m guessing I could have gotten the birds more in focus if I had increased the focal points[ not sure if that’s the correct terminology] the red dos in the viewfinder....... Tks!
> 
> View attachment 180097
> View attachment 180098




Wm, the info that you are giving is not helpful to help you! I don't have the impression that the speed or the "red dots" are the reason for the bird being out of focus. It looks like it's out of the DOF, and out of the exposure. Did you pre-expose/focus on the feeder and lock the values? Sorry, I don't know your system, there are better people around to help with this.


----------



## ISv (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice shot Maling! I wish I can see more detail in the highlights but it is a personal preference.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 3, 2018)

ISv said:


> More of the same. On other hand the transition of the Chestnut Munia from juvenile to adult plumage is interesting (there were no identical birds between the~15-20 in that flock!). Despite I always talk myself "stop taking pics of Shama" - two more (I just can't stop!).



Nice sets ISv, those Munia's still have quite a way to go to their full adult plumage...
I thought the Shama's had relatively long tail feathers, is it just the perspective that hides those or are yours different in that respect?
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 3, 2018)

Kit. said:


> Not sure if acceptable... I'm not really a birder. Woodpecker on a nest hole:



Woodpeckers are certainly acceptable  (hey, they can fly and lay eggs - so they must be birds right? )
Nice shot Kit!
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice shot MalingJemuran; environment very nicely isolates the bird and its prey 
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 3, 2018)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> one more profile of turkeys
> [...]



Getting ready for Christmas Joseph? 
Nice portraits, although I would have liked a smoother, less restless background (but hey, you have to work with what you get...)
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice shot, Maling.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 3, 2018)

its been a good day today lots of wonderful posts




on the hunt by joseph kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2018)

Very nice shot. Well done, Joseph.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 3, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice shot. Well done, Joseph.


thank you


----------



## Berowne (Sep 3, 2018)

Wm said:


> So I’m new at this, but got a few shots below while in nc. Had to take them through a dirty glass door. Oh well, good practice though. All the others are beautiful. I’m guessing I could have gotten the birds more in focus if I had increased the focal points[ not sure if that’s the correct terminology] the red dos in the viewfinder....... Tks!
> 
> View attachment 180097
> View attachment 180098



Seems to me, that the hummingbird is not so much out of Focus. Perhaps more a Problem of motion blur. But as you removed all the Exif-Data we cannot have an idea how to help you with your gear.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 3, 2018)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> its been a good day today lots of wonderful posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Picture, Joseph. thanks for showing!


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Sep 3, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Nice Picture, Joseph. thanks for showing!




thank you


----------



## Berowne (Sep 3, 2018)

Falmingo.


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Falmingo.



Lovely. Nicely done, Andy.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 3, 2018)

OK, so then peacock.


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2018)

Nice one, Kit.


----------



## glsammy (Sep 4, 2018)

Skylark. 






Canon 7D, Tamron 100-400mm lens.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2018)

glsammy said:


> Skylark.



Lovely lighting. Nicely done.

...And Welcome to CR.


----------



## ISv (Sep 4, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice sets ISv, those Munia's still have quite a way to go to their full adult plumage...
> I thought the Shama's had relatively long tail feathers, is it just the perspective that hides those or are yours different in that respect?
> Wiebe.



Hi Wiebe ! I didn't ignore your post, just needed time for some research ! It seems to be kind of murky about the subspecies introduced here (and yes, they may have different tail length!). It seems at least for the bird on my photos to accept that it's just not mature - some residual colors on the head as well dark spots on the primary covers (and well, it's definitely the easiest way to go)... Otherwise what I have seen as a mature birds around looks rather confluent. 
Now I think I have good reason to make more pics of the Shama!
Any way - good eyes, thank you (honestly I didn't think about the tail length on my photos - it's... just Shama)!
Here are two more photos from the same series (since I have nothing else to post...)! 

I really love this bird: once, when I was taking photos of small dragonfly I found a S


hama perched on my photo-backpack just behind of me; second time it was a Shama perched on my tripod when I was pooling out my camera to take photos of a wild pigs... and many other cases when it is just sitting nearby and watching how I'm taking pictures of something small on the ground! And that deep, beautiful voice!


----------



## ISv (Sep 4, 2018)

To everyone else - nice photos, I'm really impressed by the Egret and the Sky Lark! Right now I'm split between my white wine (the Labor Day here!) and the Forum... Some friends are around - all of them Canon shutters BTW eek and we have funny talk about some new cameras!).


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 4, 2018)

ISv said:


> Hi Wiebe ! I didn't ignore your post, just needed time for some research ! It seems to be kind of murky about the subspecies introduced here (and yes, they may have different tail length!). It seems at least for the bird on my photos to accept that it's just not mature - some residual colors on the head as well dark spots on the primary covers (and well, it's definitely the easiest way to go)... Otherwise what I have seen as a mature birds around looks rather confluent.
> Now I think I have good reason to make more pics of the Shama!
> Any way - good eyes, thank you (honestly I didn't think about the tail length on my photos - it's... just Shama)!
> Here are two more photos from the same series (since I have nothing else to post...)!
> ...



Hi ISv, you're allowed to take your time  - the forum is not the only thing in your life... (at least I hope not )
In your last Shama pic's it seems that perspective may be an important factor - even with more or less frontal view you can still clearly see the tail - so it must be relatively long .
They do have very nice warm colours in their plumage - unfortunately I cannot comment on their voice...
Next weekend I'll be making a tour in some of the nicest wetlands in our country - hope to be able to show some of it next week...
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 4, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Falmingo.



Very nice Berowne, very good exposure despite challenging lighting conditions!
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 4, 2018)

glsammy said:


> Skylark.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Canon 7D, Tamron 100-400mm lens.



Nice shot of this bird glsammy!



Click said:


> Lovely lighting. Nicely done.
> 
> ...And Welcome to CR.


+1 
Wiebe.


----------



## glsammy (Sep 4, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely lighting. Nicely done.
> 
> ...And Welcome to CR.


Thank you. As is often the case, this was a lucky event for me. I was walking around the park when this bird landed right in front of me, with me in full view. The bird couldn't have cared less! I managed dozens of shots before it decided to fly away.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2018)

Very nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2018)

I took this Double-crested Cormoran while kayaking this morning.


----------



## ISv (Sep 4, 2018)

"Next weekend I'll be making a tour in some of the nicest wetlands in our country - hope to be able to show some of it next week...
Wiebe."[/QUOTE]

OK, after the next weekend I will be ready with all my books about the shore birds as well as pile of popcorn!!!


----------



## ISv (Sep 4, 2018)

Click said:


> I took this Double-crested Cormoran while kayaking this morning.
> View attachment 180164



Great shot Click!


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2018)

Thank you ISv.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 5, 2018)

Click said:


> I took this Double-crested Cormoran while kayaking this morning.
> View attachment 180164


Beautiful!


----------



## Berowne (Sep 5, 2018)

glsammy said:


> Skylark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot, welcome to CR! 
Greetings Andy


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 5, 2018)

Click said:


> I took this Double-crested Cormoran while kayaking this morning.



Beautiful, excellent shot Click! I love the smooth background (I know, I'm a sucker for background quality ) against which the bird stands out so well 
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 5, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Beautiful, excellent shot Click! I love the smooth background (I know, I'm a sucker for background quality ) against which the bird stands out so well
> Wiebe.


@Click : ... and taking a 1DX-II + 500mm f/4L-II in a kayak....
I was already worried taking my 7D-II + 100-400L-II in a kayak 
You must be either very brave - or so wealthy it doesn't matter 
W.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 5, 2018)

Click,
Beautifully done. The cormoran posed especially for you.
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi Wiebe,

Thank you for your kind words.

I have been kayaking for more than 20 years. I have never capsized by accident. Its a great pleasure for me to joint my two passions together, photography and kayaking. Enjoying listening to the nature, looking at the scenery, watching birds and animals...When I choose to bring my gear with me on the water, I select a calm river or calm lake so it's not a big risk to bring those gear.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks for the kind comments, lion rock.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2018)

Thank you Andy.


----------



## ISv (Sep 6, 2018)

Click said:


> Thank you ISv.



Nope - I'm thankful seeing your photo! 
You have been always very supportive and rarely posting pics. But when you are posting pics it's worth watching them (and making some conclusions, as well as learning)!!!


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 6, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nope - I'm thankful seeing your photo!
> You have been always very supportive and rarely posting pics. But when you are posting pics it's worth watching them (and making some conclusions, as well as learning)!!!


+1; well said!
W.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nope - I'm thankful seeing your photo!
> You have been always very supportive and rarely posting pics. But when you are posting pics it's worth watching them (and making some conclusions, as well as learning)!!!





Nat_WA said:


> +1; well said!
> W.



I really appreciate your nice comments and kind words. Thank you very much.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 7, 2018)

I have some meetings in the Far East and had hoped to get in some bird photography for my one day off in Singapore. But, it has poured with rain most of the day and my trip to the Botanic Gardens is summed up by this Rock Dove:


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Sep 7, 2018)

Click said:


> I took this Double-crested Cormoran while kayaking this morning.
> View attachment 180164


Super colour, pose and background Click!


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2018)

Thank you Grant. I really appreciate.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 7, 2018)

Click said:


> I took this Double-crested Cormoran while kayaking this morning.


Lovely colours and composition.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks Alan.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 7, 2018)

Beautiful Colours, Click. Here is another one from the Zoo - dont remember, what species.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks Berowne.

Beautiful picture. Nicely done.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 7, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Beautiful Colours, Click. Here is another one from the Zoo - dont remember, what species.
> View attachment 180214



Good one, Berowne. You have managed to balance both whites and darks very well.
I believe it is a red-crowned crane, the sort you see dancing in photos from Japan.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks Mike and Click, i think it is indeed a Japanese crane.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 8, 2018)

More Bird-Portraits taken this morning in our lokal Zoo.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2018)

Nice pictures, Andy. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 8, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Andy. I especially like the second one.


Thanks, Click. This bird was strange, he approached me and looked sharpely at me, obviously wondering, what this guy was doing.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2018)

Looking for breakfast in the morning light


----------



## Berowne (Sep 8, 2018)

Wonderful Click. This is very nice, beautiful colours. Thanks for showing! 

Greetings Andy


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi Andy,

Thank you for the kind comments.

I took this picture around 7 o'clock, the lighting was almost perfect.


----------



## bluediablo (Sep 8, 2018)

Click said:


> Looking for breakfast in the morning light
> View attachment 180254


Beautiful light and the shot!


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2018)

Thank you bluediablo.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 9, 2018)

Click,


-r


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 9, 2018)

Click said:


> Hi Wiebe,
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> I have been kayaking for more than 20 years. I have never capsized by accident. Its a great pleasure for me to joint my two passions together, photography and kayaking. Enjoying listening to the nature, looking at the scenery, watching birds and animals...When I choose to bring my gear with me on the water, I select a calm river or calm lake so it's not a big risk to bring those gear.



Nicely said.
I have pretty much the same experience, love photography and kayaking. Both are great by themselves but combined - they are sublime. I live on a coast so most of my time is spent in salt water. I have occasionally gotten splashes as the weather changed while far from home. So far no problems with safety or equipment..


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 9, 2018)

Some recent shots of young Least Sandpipers.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Click,
> View attachment 180259
> 
> -r



Thanks Riley!


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2018)

Nice shots, Islander.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 9, 2018)

Click said:


> Looking for breakfast in the morning light


The combination of light and angle and overall composition make it stand out.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 9, 2018)

IslanderMV said:


> Some recent shots of young Least Sandpipers


Good sharp shots!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 9, 2018)

After a day in Sigapore I moved on to Malaysia, and there was break in the rain. It gave me the the chance to capture some bulbuls. First, redwhiskered.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 9, 2018)

And a stripedthroat, the first I have seen.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 9, 2018)

A scalybreasted


----------



## AlanF (Sep 9, 2018)

And a blackcrested and blackheaded


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2018)

AlanF said:


> The combination of light and angle and overall composition make it stand out.



Thank you for your kind comment, Alan.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2018)

Very nice series, Alan. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 9, 2018)

Excellent shots AlanF!
-r


----------



## AlanF (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks as ever Click, lion rock and Berowne.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 9, 2018)

Glad you had the opportunity to take more pictures - another excellent set Alan!

I didn't check for just over a day and quite some nice pictures were posted! Well done Berowne, Click, Jeff...

W.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks Wiebe!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 10, 2018)

A spectacular Superbstarling, and a less colourful juvenile Oriental Magpie Robin.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 10, 2018)

AlanF said:


> A spectacular Superbstarling, and a less colourful juvenile Oriental Magpie Robin.



Beautiful pictures Alan, those starlings can indeed have "Superb" colours - most have this metallic shine on large parts of their plumage - captured very well in your first shot!
Wiebe.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 10, 2018)

More spectacular shots! AlanF, you've done good.
-r


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2018)

I really like the juvenile Oriental Magpie Robin. Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 10, 2018)

Beautiful, Alan. Thanks for sharing! Here is a bee eater, spotted Saturday in our local Zoo. 
Greetings Andy


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 10, 2018)

ANother nice one.
He looks a bit grumpy.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 10, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Beautiful, Alan. Thanks for sharing! Here is a bee eater, spotted Saturday in our local Zoo.
> Greetings Andy



Andy - you have hit my weak spot. I love beeeaters.We don't get them in the UK and I always try to hunt them down when travelling.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2018)

I agree with Mikehit, he looks a bit grumpy.

Very nice shot, Andy.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 10, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Andy - you have hit my weak spot. I love beeeaters.We don't get them in the UK and I always try to hunt them down when travelling.



Alan, our beeeaters are living in a partly "open" enclosure in the Frankfurt Zoo. Here is a link: Vogelbüsche


----------



## Berowne (Sep 10, 2018)

Click said:


> I agree with Mikehit, he looks a bit grumpy.
> 
> Very nice shot, Andy.



Thanks Click, can't resist to Show a Picture, taken on Saturday (again and again) of our big "Fächertaube" (Victoria crowned pigeon) - a real Beauty.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2018)

Beautiful!




Nicely done, Andy.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2018)

Swimming slowly by dawn's early lights.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 10, 2018)

Beautiful Colours, Click!


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you very much, Andy.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2018)

Another fine shot Click!


Berowne said:


> Thanks Click, can't resist to Show a Picture, taken on Saturday (again and again) of our big "Fächertaube" (Victoria crowned pigeon) - a real Beauty.


Your immigrant is more handsome than the local Kuala Lumpur one I shot on Sunday. Here is their Victoria Crowned Pigeon for the record.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2018)

Which reminds me of the Maroonbreastedcrown Pigeon I took two years ago, which is very handsome,


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2018)

Thank you, Alan.


Very nice pictures.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 11, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Which reminds me of the Maroonbreastedcrown Pigeon I took two years ago, which is very handsome,



In each case, all these crowned Pigeons do have interesting eyes, with the bright, deep red!
Nice pictures Andy & Alan 
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 11, 2018)

Click said:


> Swimming slowly by dawn's early lights.



I like the reflections and the soft background (hey didn't I mention something about backgrounds before )
Nice picture Click!
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 11, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Beautiful, Alan. Thanks for sharing! Here is a bee eater, spotted Saturday in our local Zoo.
> Greetings Andy



Hi Andy, I like the picture - and the bee-eaters; but at the risk of being considered pedantic - you might try to reduce the exposure and/or contrast a bit / pull back on the highlights... These bee-eaters have beautifully coloured plumage which doesn't optimally show in your picture with the bird in the bright sunlight - all its colours are in the upper part of the histogram causing them to loose some of their brilliance. Pulling back a little bit could enhance the brilliance of the birds plumage and lift your picture to an even higher level.
Hope you don't mind my giving this advice, certainly no offence intended...!
Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2018)

Advice given in good spirit is useful and welcome. I got knocked into shape by a bunch of Dutch guys, and the Dutch are famous for being direct.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> I like the reflections and the soft background (hey didn't I mention something about backgrounds before )
> Nice picture Click!
> W.



Thank you for your kind comments, Wiebe.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 11, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi Andy, I like the picture - and the bee-eaters; but at the risk of being considered pedantic - you might try to reduce the exposure and/or contrast a bit / pull back on the highlights... These bee-eaters have beautifully coloured plumage which doesn't optimally show in your picture with the bird in the bright sunlight - all its colours are in the upper part of the histogram causing them to loose some of their brilliance. Pulling back a little bit could enhance the brilliance of the birds plumage and lift your picture to an even higher level.
> Hope you don't mind my giving this advice, certainly no offence intended...!
> Wiebe.



Thanks for the hint, Wiebe. Your comments are always welcome! 
Here are two more shots, the first without any changes and the second with camera calibration set to "landscape" and the Gradation curve set to medium contrast. Our "Fächertaube" is BTW always sitting in her nest in Darkness (ISO 6400).


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2018)

I really prefer the second version. Much better. Well done, Andy.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2018)

The second has more oomph, but I don't mind the first if the colours reflect reality. Some people like to enhance colour saturation and vibrance, and it can look spectacular, but I am happy also with the genuine natural dull colours.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2018)

I have a confession to make. For our big upcoming safari in November, I bought a Sony RX10 IV to accompany my 5DIV + 400mm DO II and my wife's 5DSR + 100-400mm II + M5 and 18-150 etc so we can both do birds and far away wild life with our favourite Canon gear but also have a compact wide range zoom at hand if the big animals come close and not have to change lenses. My current travel to the Far East has had me going through 6 airports in the past 5 days with another 2 this week and so I brought the Sony with me and used it for all the last 5 days postings (apart from the one old shot). No 8.8-220mm zoom has the right to be that sharp and CA free, as well as having low disortion, giving the 24-600mm FF equivalent, and the AF is spectacular. At isos of 500 and below it gives the 5DSR and 100-400mm II a run for its money. Of course my Canon gear wins out when comes to high iso work and the ability to AF in low light, which is essential for a lot of the time, but in reasonable light, you can do a lot with the 1" sensor. I bought a G3X 24-600mm equivalent when they first came out hoping to use it for travel. But, the lens was never up to it as was the AF for bird photography and cropping.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2018)

Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 11, 2018)

AlanF said:


> The second has more oomph, but I don't mind the first if the colours reflect reality. Some people like to enhance colour saturation and vibrance, and it can look spectacular, but I am happy also with the genuine natural dull colours.


Alan, you are right and I understand the argument, to be as honest as possible, when showing the pictures.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 11, 2018)

Click said:


> I really prefer the second version. Much better. Well done, Andy.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 11, 2018)

Berowne said:


> Thanks for the hint, Wiebe. Your comments are always welcome!
> Here are two more shots, the first without any changes and the second with camera calibration set to "landscape" and the Gradation curve set to medium contrast. Our "Fächertaube" is BTW always sitting in her nest in Darkness (ISO 6400).



Hi Andy, nice shots again . As these birds are at an average exposure level within the picture their colours come out very well (no matter which camera selection you use - that is more a personal preference). 
When however the birds are in the full sun while background is in the shade, as with the bee-eaters, the camera's automatic exposure will "push" the sunny parts up on the exposure scale to avoid the shaded parts from getting too dark. In that case under-exposing in the camera or pulling back highlights in post-processing will help in showing the sunny bird in its full colour. So my earlier comment was only relevant for the picture where you had this high overall dynamic range to cover...
Please don't let my comments stop you from posting, as I really like your contributions! 
Wiebe.

P.S.:


AlanF said:


> Advice given in good spirit is useful and welcome. I got knocked into shape by a bunch of Dutch guys, and the Dutch are famous for being direct.


Similar to Alan's remark - I learn most from other photographers; looking at _their _pictures but also / especially from the comments they give evaluating _mine_...


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 11, 2018)

Here are two shots of a grebe with young, both taken one stop under-exposed and post processed to preserve the subjective impression of the natural appearance (e.g. by pulling down the highlights - and still the adults "cheeks" are losing detail... )




Wiebe


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2018)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 12, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely shots. Nicely done, Wiebe.


Thanks Click! 
You _are _invited to also give pointers on what to improve btw...; seeing the proficiency with which you are taking your pictures, there must be some areas that you identify can be improved in mine 
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2018)

Great Egret surrounded by aquatic flowers


----------



## AlanF (Sep 12, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Thanks Click!
> You _are _invited to also give pointers on what to improve btw...; seeing the proficiency with which you are taking your pictures, there must be some areas that you identify can be improved in mine
> Wiebe.


Your camera doesn't look quite level so a few degrees clockwise revolution! But, still a very nice shot.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 12, 2018)

Click said:


> Great Egret surrounded by aquatic flowers


Good one! Nice tso see you so active.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank you, Alan. I have more time for kayaking and taking pictures.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 12, 2018)

Arrived in Hong Kong last night, expecting to stay until Saturday night but a force 8 typhoon expected this weekend and so am fleeing on the last flight tonight. I managed to get some studies of Java Sparrows this morning. It was very gloomy and I had to shoot at iso800, which is pushing the 1" sensor, but I was close enough for it to be ok. Catching up on CR at the airport.


----------



## Durf (Sep 12, 2018)

Click said:


> Great Egret surrounded by aquatic flowers
> View attachment 180351


 Great Shot! love how it's in the purple flower patch too....Beautiful!


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank you for your nice comments, Durf.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2018)

Beautiful shots, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks Click. The latest reports are that the typhoon is a super typhoon with expected wind speeds of 240 km/h within a 100 km of HK on Sunday morning.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2018)

You will be leaving Hong Kong just in time to avoid the typhoon.

Stay safe my friend.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 12, 2018)

Click said:


> Great Egret surrounded by aquatic flowers



Beautiful Click! 
Bonus for us - when you have more time for kayaking and taking pictures - we see more of them 
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 12, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Arrived in Hong Kong last night, expecting to stay until Saturday night but a force 8 typhoon expected this weekend and so am fleeing on the last flight tonight. I managed to get some studies of Java Sparrows this morning. It was very gloomy and I had to shoot at iso800, which is pushing the 1" sensor, but I was close enough for it to be ok. Catching up on CR at the airport.



So you were using the RX10...
If you had not given the hint about 1" sensor I wouldn't have guessed!
Excellent shots, lots of sharpness in the birds while background is nice and soft (and nicely contrasting darkish green but that is totally due to the photographer )

Have a safe flight out!
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 12, 2018)

Grey Heron (juvenile I guess)


Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Beautiful Click!
> Bonus for us - when you have more time for kayaking and taking pictures - we see more of them
> W.



Thank you very much, Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Grey Heron (juvenile I guess)



Beautiful shot. Lovely lighting.

Nicely done, Wiebe.

I agree with you, it's a Grey Heron juvenile.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> So you were using the RX10...
> If you had not given the hint about 1" sensor I wouldn't have guessed!
> Excellent shots, lots of sharpness in the birds while background is nice and soft (and nicely contrasting darkish green but that is totally due to the photographer )
> 
> ...


Thanks Wiebe, and a nice shot of a Grey Heron (or Blue, where you are). Yes, the last week's photos in Malaysia and Hong Kong were all on the RX10IV. It's the current perfect travel camera for when it is not convenient to take the heavy gear, and after this work out I am very happy with it. I got back safely a little earlier today. Unfortunately, Hong Kong is now forecast to be on the direct path of supertyphoon Mangkhut.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2018)

A beautiful gyrfalcon (Falco rusticolus).
Some recent shots I could make at a falconry.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2018)

and two more


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Maximilian.


Thanks again, Click.


----------



## bluediablo (Sep 13, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> and two more
> View attachment 180370
> View attachment 180371


Great capture! Beautiful bird.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2018)

Handsome bird, handsomely photographed, Max!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2018)

bluediablo said:


> Great capture! Beautiful bird.





AlanF said:


> Handsome bird, handsomely photographed, Max!


Thanks, *bluediablo* and *AlanF*.
The falcon was sitting on its post on a lead in the bright sun. 
Surely it would have preferred to rise in the sky and somehow I would have done that, too. 
But so I had the chance to work with my model quite intensively


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2018)

By chance, I came across a juvenile Grey Heron too this afternoon. He looked a bit like a BCN as he had his head tucked in.


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2018)

Nice one, Alan. Well done.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 13, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> A beautiful gyrfalcon (Falco rusticolus).
> Some recent shots I could make at a falconry.





Maximilian said:


> and two more



Very nice set of bird portraits of this beautiful falcon Maximilian!
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 13, 2018)

AlanF said:


> By chance, I came across a juvenile Grey Heron too this afternoon. He looked a bit like a BCN as he had his head tucked in.



Nice shot Alan; almost looks like he's held in balance by the little straw on the left 
Wiebe.


----------



## ISv (Sep 17, 2018)

WOW! Pile of beutifull photos in the time I was hiding from the next tropical storm! No way to get a personal credit to every one - it would take to much space on the forum! 
I would like to notice two things: Wiebe is right in his identification of the Grey Heron (immature). BTW I wish I was wrong: the Great Blue is much more rare (just vagrant!) in Europe (it means more valuable shot for him... sorry Wiebe!)! 
Well, and that Girfalcon - it's a fascinating bird (especially the white form!)! Nice shots!
By no mean the other shots are less of value, there are actually even better shots (technical approach), they just didn't strike me that strong!
My contribution is rather poor: Cacatua (hybrid between the White crested and the Salmon Crested I suspect) from before the storm and just an African Silver-bill hiding as usually at this time (around noon, very hot day) in the mangrove above a swamp (yesterday). The Silver bill was already separated in pars with rare single birds - preparing for breeding! A dense group of ~ 10-15 birds.


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2018)

Beautiful birds. Very nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Sep 17, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful birds. Very nice pictures, ISv.



Thanks Click! 
Cockatoos were 5-6 different species (I don't know, may be 30-50 birds in total, probably less) in that particular area before (no other areas with stable presence of these birds on the Island!). After that somebody decided they are too dangerous for the local biotope! There are different reasons given as a support of that hypotese (even the anecdotical one that they are actually kiling some endemic palms!). In fact they are really very noisy and this is the more probably the reason why they are not welcome... Now the population is significantly smaller and they interbreed washing out the differences in-between the species still present there... It's a sad story: there is a difference between controlling the population of unwanted species and totally killing that species!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2018)

ISv said:


> WOW! Pile of beutifull photos in the time I was hiding from the next tropical storm! No way to get a personal credit to every one - it would take to much space on the forum!
> I would like to notice two things: Wiebe is right in his identification of the Grey Heron (immature). BTW I wish I was wrong: the Great Blue is much more rare (just vagrant!) in Europe (it means more valuable shot for him... sorry Wiebe!)!
> Well, and that Girfalcon - it's a fascinating bird (especially the white form!)! Nice shots!
> By no mean the other shots are less of value, there are actually even better shots (technical approach), they just didn't strike me that strong!
> My contribution is rather poor: Cacatua (hybrid between the White crested and the Salmon Crested I suspect) from before the storm and just an African Silver-bill hiding as usually at this time (around noon, very hot day) in the mangrove above a swamp (yesterday). The Silver bill was already separated in pars with rare single birds - preparing for breeding! A dense group of ~ 10-15 birds.


What camera and lens were using for these nice shots? Unfortunately, CR removes the EXIF now.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 17, 2018)

ISv said:


> WOW! Pile of beutifull photos in the time I was hiding from the next tropical storm! No way to get a personal credit to every one - it would take to much space on the forum!
> I would like to notice two things: Wiebe is right in his identification of the Grey Heron (immature). BTW I wish I was wrong: the Great Blue is much more rare (just vagrant!) in Europe (it means more valuable shot for him... sorry Wiebe!)!
> Well, and that Girfalcon - it's a fascinating bird (especially the white form!)! Nice shots!
> By no mean the other shots are less of value, there are actually even better shots (technical approach), they just didn't strike me that strong!
> My contribution is rather poor: Cacatua (hybrid between the White crested and the Salmon Crested I suspect) from before the storm and just an African Silver-bill hiding as usually at this time (around noon, very hot day) in the mangrove above a swamp (yesterday). The Silver bill was already separated in pars with rare single birds - preparing for breeding! A dense group of ~ 10-15 birds.



Nice shots ISv, especially the pair of silver-bills.



AlanF said:


> What camera and lens were using for these nice shots? Unfortunately, CR removes the EXIF now.



We're not allowed to divulge the camera brand and type ISv uses on the canon forum; but i assume the lens used is a 200-500mm f/5.6 zoom from a good pedigree 
W.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2018)

In that case, lucky they weren't flying as it would have been too slow to focus.


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2018)

ISv said:


> It's a sad story: there is a difference between controlling the population of unwanted species and totally killing that species!



I totally agree with you.


----------



## 7DmkI (Sep 18, 2018)

Haven't played with my 7D mkI for a while. Took it out during the weekend, the images were very soft compared to 6Dii. Needed a lot of PP to make them looked acceptable.


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2018)

Nice pictures, 7DmkI.


----------



## ISv (Sep 18, 2018)

AlanF said:


> What camera and lens were using for these nice shots? Unfortunately, CR removes the EXIF now.



D7200 & 200-500. Both are indeed slow for BIF. I have just two attempts for BIF, attached are few photos from the second one



.
BTW, good luck taking pictures of Estreldids in fly, most of them (all, here on the islands, inkl. the Silver bill) are 2/3 the size of House sparrow with rather unsteady pattern of fly! I agree, faster combo may help somewhat but I don't think it will make huge difference for this type of birds. Anyway, I have plans for faster camera but it's not priority right now.


----------



## ISv (Sep 18, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice shots ISv, especially the pair of silver-bills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Wiebe! Hey, it seems you have a spy-camera in my backpack!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 18, 2018)

ISv said:


> D7200 & 200-500. Both are indeed slow for BIF. I have just two attempts for BIF, attached are few photos from the second one
> View attachment 180505
> View attachment 180506
> View attachment 180507
> ...


Thanks for the info. It's not mandatory to use Canon gear and it is important to learn first hand what other equipment can do. Some Nikon fanboys claim that the 200-500mm is fast enough but when they start rating the new 500mm f/4 or the old 80-400mm against it the truth comes out.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 18, 2018)

ISv said:


> Thanks Wiebe! Hey, it seems you have a spy-camera in my backpack!



... at times I would like to hide in your backpack myself  - see some of Hawai's natural beauty - but no, the information was derived from the EXIF of one of your earlier pictures (before CR decided to strip EXIF). I'm always curious to see how / at what settings the best pictures are taken - in order to learn and improve my own work.
W.


----------



## 7DmkI (Sep 18, 2018)

Thanks, Click.



Click said:


> Nice pictures, 7DmkI.


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2018)

ISv said:


> D7200 & 200-500. Both are indeed slow for BIF. I have just two attempts for BIF, attached are few photos from the second one.




Very nice shots, ISv. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ISv (Sep 19, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Thanks for the info. It's not mandatory to use Canon gear and it is important to learn first hand what other equipment can do. Some Nikon fanboys claim that the 200-500mm is fast enough but when they start rating the new 500mm f/4 or the old 80-400mm against it the truth comes out.



Hmm... If somebody says "fast enough" they probably mean "fast enough", and they do not mean better than lenses with rather different price tag (and targeting different kind of public, especially 500/f4). Also, those who shoot with some of the most recent cameras say it's faster (something that I'm going to check personally when I have a time). It is big, heavy lens, without enough weather protection and... well, it is black!


----------



## ISv (Sep 19, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> ... at times I would like to hide in your backpack myself  - see some of Hawai's natural beauty - but no, the information was derived from the EXIF of one of your earlier pictures (before CR decided to strip EXIF). I'm always curious to see how / at what settings the best pictures are taken - in order to learn and improve my own work.
> W.



Wiebe, since I check my backpack and didn't find anything suspicious I think you are right, you may have it from the EXIF files!


----------



## ISv (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks Click, but I'm aware there is a long way to go to get where I would like to be with the BIF.


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

Cedar waxwing in our neighbour's yard yesterday afternoon. I think this is the first time I can remember seeing one of these creatures without its prominent 'bishop's cap' of feathers displayed. These pictures and the ones following were all taken with the 7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C.


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

First I toss the berry into the air. Then I catch it. Then I swallow...


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2018)

Beautiful shots. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## Geek (Sep 20, 2018)

Very nicely done dpc! Great shot catching the berry in the air!


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

Blue-winged teal...


----------



## ISv (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice shots dpc!


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice sets dpc, were the waxwings taken at the longest end of the 150-600?
(as EXIF is stripped by CR - if it was in the picture to begin with - I can't satisfy my curiosity anymore that way )
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice one, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

I took this one this afternoon off our back deck. The background is a bit busy but that's OK. I wouldn't mind if someone could improve my bird ID education. I'm not sure what this bird is. I'm assuming some kind of small warbler or flycatcher. I checked my Birds of Western Canada but couldn't see anything that looked like it. I probably just didn't look hard enough. Can anyone help?


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nice shots dpc!



Hi! All these pictures were taken at 335mm. I really do like this lens. I find it quite sharp even at 600mm. I've seen some complaints about sharpness at the far end, but that hasn't been my experience.


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like my bird may be a female Audubon's warbler, a form of the yellow-rumped warbler. Thanks to my informant.


----------



## ISv (Sep 21, 2018)

dpc said:


> I took this one this afternoon off our back deck. The background is a bit busy but that's OK. I wouldn't mind if someone could improve my bird ID education. I'm not sure what this bird is. I'm assuming some kind of small warbler or flycatcher. I checked my Birds of Western Canada but couldn't see anything that looked like it. I probably just didn't look hard enough. Can anyone help?
> View attachment 180587



Good shot dpc! And very cute bird!
Yeah, most of the time they dictate the background but you did what you can do in this situation: I'm not sure you could get closer to the bird (less DOF, resulting in more blur in the background) - it's watching you!
Nice shot and I think the ID that you got from your "informant" is right (but again, I don't know much about your birds...)!


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 21, 2018)

dpc said:


> I took this one this afternoon off our back deck. The background is a bit busy but that's OK. I wouldn't mind if someone could improve my bird ID education. I'm not sure what this bird is. I'm assuming some kind of small warbler or flycatcher. I checked my Birds of Western Canada but couldn't see anything that looked like it. I probably just didn't look hard enough. Can anyone help?



Very nice dpc! The bird stands out very well against the background. 
Seeing in your next post that it wasn't taken at the far end of your zoom range, you might have zoomed in a bit more - it wouldn't change the background from being a bit busy (as ISv noted - you can't help that, the bird decides where to sit), but it would reduce the amount of 'busy' area .
On the other hand it would be a pity to lose too much "context" - I really like it that you can see shape and direction of what the bird perches upon... 
Wiebe.


----------



## tarntyke (Sep 21, 2018)

@dpc you could try merlin bird Id app for iOS. It is by Cornell lab. It has a photo Id section where you upload a photo of your bird and input details of location, time of year and habitat etc. Obviously not perfect but helps when you don't have access to a reliable birder. Canon rumours has a wealth of people who are both expert photographers and birders and are willing to help anyone. That's why I keep on returning when I need to be amazed and inspired.


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2018)

Not 100% sure, but it looks to be a Yellow-rumped Warbler (Audubon's) to me.

Another nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2018)

It's an Audubon's. We have lots of yellow rumped warblers around here but I don't think I've seen this variety before, so I was unsure of the ident. I rechecked my Birds of Western Canada after my informant communicated with me, so the mystery is solved. 

I would have liked to get a tighter frame on the bird, but it was moving about so frequently that I took the shot when I could. I zoomed out to catch the bird in the lens and then snapped the picture. That's a possible problem with birds and long lenses. They can be hard to find in the glass even though you can plainly see them otherwise. This is particularly so when they are moving so frequently. I missed a number of possibly good shots that afternoon just because I couldn't find the bird through the lens quickly enough. I could have cropped the picture but decided to go with what I had. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi dpc,

Is the Audubon's warbler a sub species of the yellow-rumped warbler, or is it a species by itself?


----------



## tarntyke (Sep 21, 2018)

Audubon's warbler is a sub-species of yellow-rumped warbler as is the Myrtle warbler. A further complication is that both sub-species can interbreed with each other and the main species. I agree with the ID of female Audobon's warbler. Congratulations on your photo and your determination to get an accurate identification


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you tarntyke.


----------



## ISv (Sep 21, 2018)

dpc said:


> It's an Audubon's. We have lots of yellow rumped warblers around here but I don't think I've seen this variety before, so I was unsure of the ident. I rechecked my Birds of Western Canada after my informant communicated with me, so the mystery is solved.
> 
> I would have liked to get a tighter frame on the bird, but it was moving about so frequently that I took the shot when I could. I zoomed out to catch the bird in the lens and then snapped the picture. That's a possible problem with birds and long lenses. They can be hard to find in the glass even though you can plainly see them otherwise. This is particularly so when they are moving so frequently. I missed a number of possibly good shots that afternoon just because I couldn't find the bird through the lens quickly enough. I could have cropped the picture but decided to go with what I had. Thanks for your responses.



Many small birds are very energetic - jumping from branch to branch (or in the grass) in continuous search for food. I use to find the bird at lower magnification and zoom after that (not always easy). Cropping more means that your bird is spread on smaller number of pixels. You can increase the size of the bird and blur more the background by cropping but you already have lost some detail and the noise is looking worst.
Otherwise - yeah, I have been in that situation countless times and it took me time to get fit for that "sport".


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2018)

Yellow-rumped warbler this morning out on a walking trail. 7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C. I had the focal length set to 600mm but had to do a substantial crop since the bird is small and was at some distance. I hope I have the correct ID.


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2018)

I really like this shot. Well done, dpc.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 21, 2018)

dpc said:


> Yellow-rumped warbler this morning out on a walking trail. 7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C. I had the focal length set to 600mm but had to do a substantial crop since the bird is small and was at some distance. I hope I have the correct ID.



Cool shot dpc!  Lots of detail and sharpness in this head on picture, I like it  (also nice with those early autumn colours)
W.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 22, 2018)

Beautiful, dpc. Like to add apic with the 7DII, 100-400 II & 1.4 III and somewhat cropped. This combination will have a similar focal length.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2018)

Nice picture, Andy.


----------



## ISv (Sep 23, 2018)

One more hot day here, at ~ 1-2pm the birds were strictly in shade and preferably around water... At University of Hawaii campus (I had some short-time work there). Unfortunately I was followed in the location by so friendly feral cat that, I believe, scared the birds more than me (there were some Bulbuls there and they flush after the cat appeared). 
I was planing two more pics here, but they do not go despite less than 1kb (and in separate post!). I may try to post them later.


----------



## ISv (Sep 23, 2018)

Second attempt to continue the story and wow - now it works (with the same files?!). 
There was incoming noise from group of (military) choppers coming from behind of me (silenced to some extend from the building behind). The first bird flush and you can see the second one (from the previous series) is worried too. Of course it flush too but look at the next photo: did the birds figure out how to teleport themselves before the humans?! This one almost forget it's tail on the ground!!!


----------



## Berowne (Sep 23, 2018)

Beautiful shots, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks Berowne! 
I personally like the fourth picture better - because of the fun... Otherwise it was lazy day with just short walking and practically nothing interesting (well, until the choppers appeared above). 
500mm, ISO 400, f7.1, 1/100s (on tripod, VR on "sport", head not locked), exposure correction -0.33 (for the highlights, compensated in PP with lifted shadows and mids, minimal (0.66 in PhotoLab) sharpening (RAW file) and +1contrast (due to the corrections in the shadows) that automatically makes the microcontrast 16 (minimum automatic for that ISO in this program). Distance to the object 7.94m (~26.05 feet). The bird is ~10cm long (measured when dead, alive it's slightly shorter). I write all this to satisfy some curious friends (Hi Wiebe!!!). Lifting up the microcontrast and sharpening will result in artificial "detail" and to much noise, but it's a personal preference!


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2018)

I love the stories behind your pictures.





Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 23, 2018)

ISv said:


> Thanks Berowne!
> I personally like the fourth picture better - because of the fun... Otherwise it was lazy day with just short walking and practically nothing interesting (well, until the choppers appeared above).
> 500mm, ISO 400, f7.1, 1/100s (on tripod, VR on "sport", head not locked), exposure correction -0.33 (for the highlights, compensated in PP with lifted shadows and mids, minimal (0.66 in PhotoLab) sharpening (RAW file) and +1contrast (due to the corrections in the shadows) that automatically makes the microcontrast 16 (minimum automatic for that ISO in this program). Distance to the object 7.94m (~26.05 feet). The bird is ~10cm long (measured when dead, alive it's slightly shorter). I write all this to satisfy some curious friends (Hi Wiebe!!!). Lifting up the microcontrast and sharpening will result in artificial "detail" and to much noise, but it's a personal preference!


Thanks for the technical Details, always glad to learn.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 23, 2018)

ISv said:


> Thanks Berowne!
> I personally like the fourth picture better - because of the fun... Otherwise it was lazy day with just short walking and practically nothing interesting (well, until the choppers appeared above).
> 500mm, ISO 400, f7.1, 1/100s (on tripod, VR on "sport", head not locked), exposure correction -0.33 (for the highlights, compensated in PP with lifted shadows and mids, minimal (0.66 in PhotoLab) sharpening (RAW file) and +1contrast (due to the corrections in the shadows) that automatically makes the microcontrast 16 (minimum automatic for that ISO in this program). Distance to the object 7.94m (~26.05 feet). The bird is ~10cm long (measured when dead, alive it's slightly shorter). I write all this to satisfy some curious friends (Hi Wiebe!!!). Lifting up the microcontrast and sharpening will result in artificial "detail" and to much noise, but it's a personal preference!



You're very considerate ISv ; very nice set again - perfectly exposed and sharp ... until they scrambled 
I like the first for composition and detail, the fourth for the humour of it... Lately trying my luck at BiF I've noticed that 1/1000th is often too slow - so with 1/100th some motion blur is to be expected 
Wiebe.


----------



## ISv (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (Sep 23, 2018)

Wiebe, I didn't try BIF - these are to small and erratic for my skills. It just got scared from the noise above and got cought in frame during the "teleportation". I save the photo because it is funny!
Yeah, from my two attempts for BIF I also found 1/1000s somewhat slow. On the place where I took these photos you have to increase the ISO to levels not appropriate for crop camera - It's very shady there.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2018)

dpc said:


> Yellow-rumped warbler this morning out on a walking trail. 7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C. I had the focal length set to 600mm but had to do a substantial crop since the bird is small and was at some distance. I hope I have the correct ID.
> View attachment 180604





ISv said:


> Second attempt to continue the story and wow - now it works (with the same files?!).
> There was incoming noise from group of (military) choppers coming from behind of me (silenced to some extend from the building behind). The first bird flush and you can see the second one (from the previous series) is worried too. Of course it flush too but look at the next photo: did the birds figure out how to teleport themselves before the humans?! This one almost forget it's tail on the ground!!!





ISv said:


> Second attempt to continue the story and wow - now it works (with the same files?!).
> There was incoming noise from group of (military) choppers coming from behind of me (silenced to some extend from the building behind). The first bird flush and you can see the second one (from the previous series) is worried too. Of course it flush too but look at the next photo: did the birds figure out how to teleport themselves before the humans?! This one almost forget it's tail on the ground!!!


My iPad has difficulties handling the thumbnails that have to be enlarged. It would be helpful if you uploaded the full image. Thanks 
Alan


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2018)

dpc said:


> Yellow-rumped warbler this morning out on a walking trail. 7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C. I had the focal length set to 600mm but had to do a substantial crop since the bird is small and was at some distance. I hope I have the correct ID.
> View attachment 180604


Cute!


----------



## ISv (Sep 24, 2018)

AlanF said:


> My iPad has difficulties handling the thumbnails that have to be enlarged. It would be helpful if you uploaded the full image. Thanks
> Alan



Done


----------



## ISv (Sep 24, 2018)

Photo #4 should be #3. I mess it up.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 24, 2018)

ISv,
Great!
-r


----------



## ISv (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks Riley! I hope you mean the pictures, not the fact that I messed up their order!


----------



## lion rock (Sep 24, 2018)

No, no, no. I meant the shots. Those are tack sharp. Great photos!
-r


----------



## ISv (Sep 24, 2018)

Riley, I was just kidding!


----------



## lion rock (Sep 24, 2018)

Hahaha ...
-r


----------



## AlanF (Sep 24, 2018)

ISv said:


> Photo #4 should be #3. I mess it up.


Thanks, I can see them now. Fun!


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2018)

Cedar waxwing...


----------



## ISv (Sep 25, 2018)

Very nice colors! Nice photo and the bird is cute!


----------



## tron (Sep 25, 2018)

<> I wonder how all of you make such beautiful bird pictures without using a mirrorless camera </ >


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 25, 2018)

dpc said:


> Cedar waxwing...





ISv said:


> Very nice colors! Nice photo and the bird is cute!


+1!


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2018)

Northern flicker, yellow-shafted form: September 24th, 2018


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2018)

1. Black-billed magpie
2. Female ruddy duck

September 24th, 2018 (7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C)


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, dpc. I especially like the Cedar waxwing. Beautiful!


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 25, 2018)

Very nice pictures of the Northern flicker - not a bird we can spot in my country / environment and quite pretty with its colouration and patterns 
I also like the ruddy duck picture with the reflection in the (shallow?) water; well done!
Wiebe.


----------



## ISv (Sep 26, 2018)

Well, I choose the magpie: since all others are already favorites to somebody else!
Good exposure and all the nuances in the feathers are in display, sharp, detail... I wish it was in portrait orientation (all impotrant things are there: the bird, the few autumn leafs and you still have some branches left there). Nice photo (as all others btw and I still stay for the waxwing too!)!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 26, 2018)

Nice photos!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 27, 2018)

Well, I have yet to hear others complaining so I guess I'm alone on this. How is it that I'm forever being missed with notifications to this thread. It doesn't seem to happen on the other threads. After skimming through 10 pages, I noticed that I still have the watch indicator so I just unwatched and rewatched right now so we shall see.

Anyway, it's amazing the quality of all the photos in those 10 pages.

Jack


----------



## lion rock (Sep 27, 2018)

I agree. Colorful. Beautiful!
Excellent shot.
-r



ISv said:


> Very nice colors! Nice photo and the bird is cute!


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2018)

Jack hello,

I had the same issue until I created a post in this thread after the site has been updated.


----------



## Bundu (Sep 27, 2018)

Crimson Breasted Shrike - Central Kalahari Game Reserve - Botswana


----------



## Bundu (Sep 27, 2018)

Helmeted Guineafowl - Central Kalahari Game Reserve - Botswana


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2018)

Nice shots, Bundu.


----------



## Bundu (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanx Click


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2018)

I really like the shrike.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2018)

Double-crested Cormorant


----------



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2018)

Click said:


> Double-crested Cormorant
> View attachment 180728


Fine composition.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2018)

I took the outdated 5DIV mirrorslapper and the 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC, now rendered obsolete by Nikon. The good news is that the kingfishers have returned to a local spot, the last inhabitants having been killed by the severe cold.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2018)

Beautiful picture, Alan.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Fine composition.



Thanks for your comment, Alan.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 29, 2018)

Beautiful pictures of cormorant and kingfisher, Click and Alan respectively - very nice isolation against a soft background ()
W.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks, Wiebe.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 30, 2018)

We just had a rare visitor for our area - a Hudsonian Godwit juvenile. 
Managed to get some nice pictures. (shot with a 7D and a Sigma 150-600 C.)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, Alan.


I almost quit looking when I saw the term "mirrorslapper"! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2018)

Nice shots, Jeff.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 30, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I almost quit looking when I saw the term "mirrorslapper"!
> 
> Jack


The m-word is permissible only by those who appreciate them!


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2018)

Great shots, Islander MV!


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2018)

Stellar's Jay taken in Waterton Lakes National Park AB about 6 years ago with a 7D + EF 70-300mmL. I'm not really pleased with the picture but I thought I'd post it since I've only seen a Stellar's Jay once and this was it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 30, 2018)

I'd say it's a stellar shot. I love the way the colours compliment. The birds a star model.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'd say it's a stellar shot. I love the way the colours compliment. The birds a star model.
> 
> Jack



+1

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 30, 2018)

Click said:


> +1
> 
> Nicely done, dpc.


 For anyone not familiar with Waterton, it's stellar! Amazing how prairie suddenly becomes mountain.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2018)

I agree with you, Jack.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 30, 2018)

Beautiful shots dcp, Bundu, Click, Alan and Islander. Thanks for showing!
Greetings Andy


----------



## AlanF (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks Jack, Click, Wiebe and Berowne.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2018)

Thank you, Berowne.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 30, 2018)

AlanF said:


> The m-word is permissible only by those who appreciate them!


But what if I lock it up?


----------



## snappy604 (Oct 1, 2018)

A young blue heron snacking..


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice pictures, snappy604.


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 1, 2018)

Here are a few plover images from a local beach. Living along Lake Michigan, I'm lucky enough to see the Piping Plovers in spring/fall when they pass through, even though there are less than 30 breeding in Wisconsin. Usually they are banded, but these two weren't. All photos taken with 7Dmkii / EF500 f4 / 1.4xiii. First three are of the Piping Plover and Last four are Semipalmated Plover

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2018)

Very nice series, jmeyer.


----------



## Durf (Oct 1, 2018)

"Turkey Time"
Took this photo today (Sunday) at my cabin.....
| 300mm | f/5.6 | 1/30sec | ISO-640 |


----------



## ISv (Oct 1, 2018)

WOW!!! A lot of fantastic photos - Bundu, Click, Alan, Islander MV, dpc, Snappy 604, jmeyer and durf - nice to see them - all!!!
My (just personal - just because they are shore birds) favorites are that Hudsonian (Islander MV0) and the Pipping plover (Jmeyer)!!! 
Here it's hot and not normally humid. I took just easy trip into some parks (there are huge trees there where one can take a temporary refuge at least from the sunlight). Nothing interesting except the last two photos - I will send the last two in separate post - I need some advise with them!


----------



## ISv (Oct 1, 2018)

And the last two - kind of special. Like photos they are miserable, but like a species they cold be really nice if I'm right: my first attention was attracted by the ~ short legs (well - in grass!), after that it was the primaries protruding so far from the tip of the tail! Then I started shooting. At home I also figure out that I see 4 (almost 5) primaries protruding behind the tertials! It looks liked American Golden Plover. The problem is that it has never been reported for the islands!!!
So, the bottom line is I need some advise from people that have seen this species (and I know there a lot of them on CR!)!


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 1, 2018)

Excellent sets, Jeff - dpc - snappy and Jeremy!
Jeff (@IslanderMV) and Jeremy (@jmeyer) - nice lighting! Some luck + making the best possible use of it 
@dpc - despite the dark plumage you managed to keep a lot of detail in it; well done 
@snappy604 (and @jmeyer) - talking about "capturing the moment"; you succeeded! 
Wiebe.


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 1, 2018)

A lot depends on where you are, location wise. It could be an American Golden or Pacific Golden. There is also the euro vagrant as well, that would probably show up along the coasts, before inland. At one point they were subspecies, so telling them apart isn't always possible from a photo, especially in the fall with molting plumages.

Jeremy


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 1, 2018)

ISv said:


> And the last two - kind of special. Like photos they are miserable, but like a species they cold be really nice if I'm right: my first attention was attracted by the ~ short legs (well - in grass!), after that it was the primaries protruding so far from the tip of the tail! Then I started shooting. At home I also figure out that I see 4 (almost 5) primaries protruding behind the tertials! It looks liked American Golden Plover. The problem is that it has never been reported for the islands!!!
> So, the bottom line is I need some advise from people that have seen this species (and I know there a lot of them on CR!)!



Hi ISv, without reading your comment I was looking at the pictures first - first idea was that I was looking at Golden Plovers, they are remarkably similar to the European Golden Plover in non-breeding plumage. So - it could very well be that your identification is correct, the American Golden Plover in non-breeding plumage looks a lot like its European sibling and those feather patterns are very distinct / unique...
Very nice shots from the park btw. 
Wiebe.


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 1, 2018)

To follow up on my previous post, I asked a few of the top bird IDers in Wisconsin and they say American Golden Plover. Here is the exact quote from one. "It looks American. Good shot of the tail and the long primary projections. At least 4 primary tips visible which makes it American." Congrats on a great find for you, and getting great photos!

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2018)

Durf said:


> "Turkey Time"
> Took this photo today (Sunday) at my cabin.....



Nice shot, Durf.


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2018)

Beautiful series, ISv.

Thanks for the kudos.


----------



## ISv (Oct 1, 2018)

jmeyer said:


> To follow up on my previous post, I asked a few of the top bird IDers in Wisconsin and they say American Golden Plover. Here is the exact quote from one. "It looks American. Good shot of the tail and the long primary projections. At least 4 primary tips visible which makes it American." Congrats on a great find for you, and getting great photos!
> 
> Jeremy


Thanks Jeremy!
I didn't try to get "good photos", I tried to take photos good for ID. I know the differences between the golden plovers. I have never seen only the American (I have seen the Eurasian back in Europe, the Black-belied and the Pacific - here).
The location is Hawaii, Oahu. We have countless Pacific Golden Plovers and few Black-belied but the American and the Eurasian are still not reported for Hawaii. I sent the pics to one of the best birders here and he on his side send it to Peter Pyle. Now we are anxious waiting for the answer. So far all seems to agree for AGP!
Thanks again!
ISv


----------



## ISv (Oct 1, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi ISv, without reading your comment I was looking at the pictures first - first idea was that I was looking at Golden Plovers, they are remarkably similar to the European Golden Plover in non-breeding plumage. So - it could very well be that your identification is correct, the American Golden Plover in non-breeding plumage looks a lot like its European sibling and those feather patterns are very distinct / unique...
> Very nice shots from the park btw.
> Wiebe.


Thanks Wiebe! 
In non breeding the American Golden Plover is more grayish on the back. The bird on my photos is in transition from breeding to non-breeding plumage (and had a few remaining black spots on the breast) and this is making the ID little bit more difficult.
I had time for only 4 shots (there was a girl with a dog approaching from left) and the bird was visibly agitated...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 1, 2018)

And my wife is trying to persuade me to buy a dog.

Jack


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Oct 2, 2018)

nuthach cape cod by joseph kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2018)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, Joseph.


----------



## ISv (Oct 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> And my wife is trying to persuade me to buy a dog.
> 
> Jack


! Well, you still can but don't take it with you when taking photos of wildlife.


----------



## ISv (Oct 2, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely shot. Nicely done, Joseph.


+1


----------



## noncho (Oct 2, 2018)

Not many chances for birds lately, but here is a small one 
1DX Sigma 150-600C @ 600mm


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> And my wife is trying to persuade me to buy a dog.
> 
> Jack





ISv said:


> ! Well, you still can but don't take it with you when taking photos of wildlife.



We just bought a dog (puppy...) and trust me, you won't even have time to go out taking wildlife pictures  (see some pictures in "Animal Kingdom" - "My Dog")
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 2, 2018)

Very nice pictures Joseph (@beforeEos Camaras) and Noncho (@noncho)!
Joseph, is it a white breasted nuthatch? 
W.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 2, 2018)

Jack,
Dogs give a lot of pleasure. BUT, they tie you down. I have two at home. When we travel, we have to look for sitters, cost almost as much for that as traveling.
The smaller of out two is a killer, loving, cute and smart.
Better get a un-mirror or mirrored camera. 
-r


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 2, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Jack,
> Dogs give a lot of pleasure. BUT, they tie you down. I have two at home. When we travel, we have to look for sitters, cost almost as much for that as traveling.
> The smaller of out two is a killer, loving, cute and smart.
> Better get a un-mirror or mirrored camera.
> -r


If I show these photos, that's it for me. We like to travel with the motorhome and I can't imagine hiking with a dog like that left behind cooped up! 

Riley, I already have that problem for our African Grey but so far my daughter keeps him. I wouldn't have the heart to include a dog. It's kind of sad since I grew up with and love dogs.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice shot, Noncho


----------



## romeo mihaila (Oct 2, 2018)

some of mine guys...


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2018)

Beautiful series, Romeo.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 3, 2018)

romeo mihaila said:


> some of mine guys...


Welcome to CR forum!
Very nice pictures in this set Romeo, what are you shooting with (and where)?
Wiebe.


----------



## vojce arsovski (Oct 4, 2018)

Canon 70D 1/640 f4 200mm iso 400


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2018)

Very nice shot, Vojce.

....and Welcome to CR.


----------



## vojce arsovski (Oct 4, 2018)

Canon 70d 1/640 f4 200mm iso 400


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2018)

Another nice shot, Vojce.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 4, 2018)

Nice shots Vojce and Romeo. Next time, I would suggest you post full images rather than thumbnails.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 6, 2018)

Arrived this morning in Kuwait City on the overnight flight from London. I threw in a small camera in case I saw any birds. The grounds of the hotel proved to be promising with plenty of pigeons and doves, and then I came across some very skittish Hoopoes and had to work hard to get some shots. For the first time, I got one with full head dress.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 6, 2018)

And a Mauryangrey Shrike and a Whiteeared BulBul, both firsts for me. I'd appreciate any advice of where to go in Kuwait for interest and escpecially birding as I will have a free day.

View attachment


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2018)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 6, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice series, Alan.



Yes on that!
-r


----------



## ISv (Oct 7, 2018)

Great shots Alan!!!
I love the Hoopoe - reminds me the country site where I was used to spend most of my summer time, they were common there.


----------



## ISv (Oct 7, 2018)

And I have some from today. The goal was to monitor the Golden plover that I posted before - we need to see it after the complete transition to non breeding plumage in order to be 100% sure it is the American Golden Plover. The primaries and the flying feathers of the tail are still so worn for definite ID.
Succeed to take a photo of it's right side too (no new info there). And two photos of Yellow-fronted canary - it got in my way when I was chasing the plover!


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 7, 2018)

Nice bonus to be able to spot and shoot those birds when travelling Alan! Very nice pictures of Hoopoe, Shrike and Bulbul 

Nice sets of the unidentified golden plover  and the yellow fronted canary ISv! As for the Golden Plover - if _you _are not able to positively identify it, there can only be few people left with the knowledge to do so... (my identification stopped at "golden plover, any variant"...)
W.


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2018)

Nice pictures, ISv. I cannot help you with the ID.


----------



## ISv (Oct 7, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice bonus to be able to spot and shoot those birds when travelling Alan! Very nice pictures of Hoopoe, Shrike and Bulbul
> 
> Nice sets of the unidentified golden plover  and the yellow fronted canary ISv! As for the Golden Plover - if _you _are not able to positively identify it, there can only be few people left with the knowledge to do so... (my identification stopped at "golden plover, any variant"...)
> W.



Thanks Wiebe! There are better birders (incl. professional ornithologist) engaged with this plover now.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks lionrock, Click, Wiebe, Islander and ISv. I can't resist posting this shot taking late evening after the work session.


----------



## ISv (Oct 7, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, ISv. I cannot help you with the ID.



Thanks Click! Do not worry - nobody can ID it with 100% confidence right now. It"s why we are waiting for it's full transition to the new plumage.


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2018)

That's a very nice shot, Alan. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Oct 7, 2018)

Click said:


> That's a very nice shot, Alan. Well done.


+1!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm stuck here in the snow and you're in Kuwait City; it's just not fair!

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 8, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Thanks lionrock, Click, Wiebe, Islander and ISv. I can't resist posting this shot taking late evening after the work session.



You don't need to resist Alan... It's quite a pretty bird, and excellent shots of it (him / her...)!
W.


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 8, 2018)

ISv said:


> Thanks Click! Do not worry - nobody can ID it with 100% confidence right now. It"s why we are waiting for it's full transition to the new plumage.



I asked several people here, in Wisconsin, and based on your photos, they said American because the photo has a good shot of the tail and long primary projections, with at least 4 primary tips visible. A Pacific would only show 3 primary tips. Pass this info along in case others are missing it. Would this be a first sighting for Hawaii? Keep posting updates please or at least message me. Thank you.

Jeremy


----------



## AlanF (Oct 8, 2018)

Jack, Life isn't fair! Just by fluke I have arrived in bird migration week and am being collected at 5am tomorrow morning to go to a good spot. Had I known, I would have brought my best Canon gear rather than the bridge camera, although it is great for closer up in better light.

Got this spotted flycatcher this evening, at dusk and backlit.


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2018)

Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 8, 2018)

Proof that we're having early snow and probably a bad winter.  This young female (from just moments ago) I'd say qualifies as a "scrag". Back-lighting, only 1/1000 and ISO 2500 combine for a rather lacklustre action photo. Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 8, 2018)

Backlighting never helps, you need the reflections off the feathers to give good contrast and the DO II isn't at its best against the light. Never mind, it's nice to see the pileated ones in action.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 8, 2018)

Well Alan, I'm just thrilled that the birds appear to have returned to my area after an almost complete absence of a year or so. This may be the sister. The lighting wasn't any

better and I went up to ISO 3200 - essentially unusable when I was shooting with my 6D, so in that sense I'm pleased. I had to push the shadows a lot.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Oct 8, 2018)

jmeyer said:


> I asked several people here, in Wisconsin, and based on your photos, they said American because the photo has a good shot of the tail and long primary projections, with at least 4 primary tips visible. A Pacific would only show 3 primary tips. Pass this info along in case others are missing it. Would this be a first sighting for Hawaii? Keep posting updates please or at least message me. Thank you.
> 
> Jeremy



Hi Jeremy!
Not only the primaries are 4 protruding behind the tip of the tail. They also are way to much behind the tip - in the Pacific they go less than 1/2 bill lenght behind the tip, in the American they are more than 1/2 the length of the bill. Tertials of the Pacific are much longer and reach the outer 1/3 of the tail, in the American they are reaching just the base of the tail. All these are "check" in the bird on my photos. Only the markings on the back of the bird agree better with the Pacific.
The problem: the tercials as well as the rectices (the flying feathers of the tail) are very worn in my bird, changing the ratios... We can NOT put new species of migratory bird in the list for Hawaii if we are not 100% confident in the ID! So, what we can do now is to wait for the bird to finish it's transition to non-breeding plumage and all the feathers are fresh. Fortunatelly the golden plovers are teritorial and they in generally stay in restricted perimeter in the summer (on other hand it's very populous park with a lot of walking dogs so, we will see...). 
Yes, I will inform you when we get to definite conclusion! And off course I want to take a photo of the bird when it looks better!


----------



## ISv (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice photos Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks ISV. It's the same old same old, here but still fun to see them back. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice shots, Jack. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 9, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Jack. I especially like the second one.



Thanks click. I wouldn't have posted the first but the second wasn't shot yet when I posted. Funny, how a bird can kind of serve as anti-migraine medication. Hopefully tomorrow will bring sunshine and better photos.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Oct 9, 2018)

We've had some really drab mornings in SoCal this year so sunrise light shots have just been hard to get along the coast. Sunday, after sitting in the mud and getting blase shots of our local tricolor, kingfishers, etc, I decided to go wander around a local 'island'. After some rain(SoCal rain known elsewhere as drizzle), I managed to get some closeup shots of this female American Kestrel with the gray clouds behind her just as the sun broke through for a few minutes.





1DX MK II 600 f/4L IS II w/1.4X III 1/1600 : f/11 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2018)

Beautiful shot, ERHP. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 9, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, ERHP. Well done, Sir!


@ERHP - Very nice shot Ed, perfect lighting of the bird against the darker background / clouds!
W.


----------



## ISv (Oct 10, 2018)

On the right place and the very right time (the light, as I understand it was not for long time as that)! Very nice!


----------



## Berowne (Oct 10, 2018)

Wonderful Pictures, Alan, Jack, ISv. Thanks for showing! 
Greetings Andy


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2018)

Went birding at the crack of dawn yesterday in Kuwait. The local expert had a D850 and the new Nikkor 500mm f/5.6 PF on its first outing, and I am waiting to see the results. The birds in Kuwait are very skittish because they get shot with lead. There were no hides and we had to shoot cameras from an suv at some distance. I sorely missed my Canon gear with the 400mm DO II + 2xTC and was really focal length limited. Here are the first few shots in the dark as it lightened up - a grey heron in the first rays, a female Daurian Shrike in the gloom and then another one as it got lighter. I could have pushed the exposure but want to show what I saw.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well Alan, I'm just thrilled that the birds appear to have returned to my area after an almost complete absence of a year or so. This may be the sister. The lighting wasn't any
> View attachment 180889
> better and I went up to ISO 3200 - essentially unusable when I was shooting with my 6D, so in that sense I'm pleased. I had to push the shadows a lot.
> 
> Jack


I wondered why you hadn't posted much - the cheeky little things had deserted you. Good news that you are back in business.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2018)

ERHP said:


> We've had some really drab mornings in SoCal this year so sunrise light shots have just been hard to get along the coast. Sunday, after sitting in the mud and getting blase shots of our local tricolor, kingfishers, etc, I decided to go wander around a local 'island'. After some rain(SoCal rain known elsewhere as drizzle), I managed to get some closeup shots of this female American Kestrel with the gray clouds behind her just as the sun broke through for a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot of one of my favourite birds.


----------



## Berowne (Oct 11, 2018)

Pelican in our local Zoo.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 11, 2018)

Berowne,
Great portrait!
-r


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Berowne,
> Great portrait!
> -r



+1 

Nicely done, Berowne.


----------



## Berowne (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks, Alan, Click and lion rock. Love these Birds. 
Greetings Andy


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 11, 2018)

Great pictures Alan and Berowne,
@Berowne - despite being taken in a zoo, it doesn't show in the portrait; very well done!
W.


----------



## ISv (Oct 12, 2018)

Click said:


> +1
> 
> Nicely done, Berowne.



+2!!


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 14, 2018)

*Silhouette - Black-crowned Night Heron*


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2018)

Nice picture, Jeff.


----------



## Vern (Oct 14, 2018)

Tricolor heron, 5DMKIV, 1/500, f8, ISO400, 600 II + 1.4X III, uncropped


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2018)

Very nice shot, Vern.


----------



## Vern (Oct 14, 2018)

Strongly backlit egret, 5DMKIV, 1/500, f7.1, ISO400, 600 II + 1.4X III. Not sure of this exposure.


----------



## Vern (Oct 14, 2018)

Heron, 5DMKIV, 1/200, f7.1, ISO400, 600 II + 1.4X III.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2018)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, Vern.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 14, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I wondered why you hadn't posted much - the cheeky little things had deserted you. Good news that you are back in business.



Alan, my major shooting holiday was not possible due to all the forest fires in BC. It was unbelievably smokey even in Alberta; actually unhealthy for asthmatics like me. Otherwise I could list a lot or reasons, including crummy weather, why this has been a very poor summer for me with the camera but there is always tomorrow - I hope. Oh well, there is also CR to view nice shots! No shortage thanks to the new and/or faithful posters.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 14, 2018)

IslanderMV said:


> *Silhouette - Black-crowned Night Heron*
> View attachment 180962


Like it Jeff but for me personally I'd prefer a little more background.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 14, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, my major shooting holiday was not possible due to all the forest fires in BC. It was unbelievably smokey even in Alberta; actually unhealthy for asthmatics like me. Otherwise I could list a lot or reasons, including crummy weather, why this has been a very poor summer for me with the camera but there is always tomorrow - I hope. Oh well, there is also CR to view nice shots! No shortage thanks to the new and/or faithful posters.
> 
> Jack


Sorry to hear that. Our last holiday in Nova Scotia was affected by fires near Kejimkujik park in 2016.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 14, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Sorry to hear that. Our last holiday in Nova Scotia was affected by fires near Kejimkujik park in 2016.


Also sorry to hear that.... and likewise about Keji.... I love it there, and have been going since.... well..... Ummmm...... I watched the moon landing there on a portable TV


----------



## ISv (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice shots Vern, especially the first two!


----------



## ISv (Oct 15, 2018)

My shooting exercise started today with ISO 100-200 and finished with 1000 (at speed 1/400, f7.1) - from bright blue sky to overcast. Very hot in the beginning and ~every body (not me and I'm sorry for that) was in the water! Posting only the Java sparrow - I think I haven't posted much of them (?). My attention to the Red-vented Bulbul was due to the strange, misplaced primary(?) on the wing.





Later got a White Tern - feeding, ISO 1000 (actually see above...)


----------



## AlanF (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice shots. Where did you take them?


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 15, 2018)

@IslanderMV - nice silhouette... this summer I tried something similar with a couple of cormorants in a tree but wasn't happy with the result ... It should have been like yours 
@Vern - very nice set of herons; lovely reflections in 2 of them 
@ISv - an excellent series of portraits again (you're making it hard for yourself to surpass the expectations  set by your previous posts)
Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 15, 2018)

Talking about cormorant silhouettes got me digging out this one.


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice shots, ISv. I especially like the 3rd one. Well done.


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2018)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Oct 15, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Nice shots. Where did you take them?


Alan, if your question is addressed to me, thanks. Photos were taken at Kapiolani park (Oahu) where I chase that golden plover (posted before). There are tap-water sources there, one of them leaking and it's where I took the pics of the Java sparrow. It's ~100-150 meters from the ocean, in front of Waikiki aquarium.
Nice photo of the cormorants BTW!


----------



## ISv (Oct 15, 2018)

Wiebe, Click - thanks! 
Wiebe, I'm trying!


----------



## Vern (Oct 16, 2018)

More reflections of herons.


----------



## ISv (Oct 16, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Also sorry to hear that.... and likewise about Keji.... I love it there, and have been going since.... well..... Ummmm...... I watched the moon landing there on a portable TV



Don, I like your sense of humor and from now - your persistence! I'm attaching a pic that is in obvious violation for this part of the Forum, but I'm sure the CR guys have a sense for humor too... ("*posting cat pictures on the internet since 1986"). *This is a feral cat that says "HI" any time I enter that trail*. *Not sure it has watched the moon landing but age versa looks like that (Hey, I'm 64, soon 65, I mean I do not try to offend any one here!).


----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 16, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Like it Jeff but for me personally I'd prefer a little more background.
> 
> Jack


Silhouette - Black-crowned Night Heron - This was a purposeful shot against a blown out sky for the artistic effect - I have a lifetime supply of Night Heron shots with normal backgrounds. 
Thanks for the feedback.

Jeff


----------



## lion rock (Oct 16, 2018)

ISv, Vern and AlanF:
You take great photos!
Appreciate the nice ones!
-r


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2018)

ISv said:


> Don, I like your sense of humor and from now - your persistence! I'm attaching a pic that is in obvious violation for this part of the Forum, but I'm sure the CR guys have a sense for humor too... ("*posting cat pictures on the internet since 1986"). *This is a feral cat that says "HI" any time I enter that trail*. *Not sure it has watched the moon landing but age versa looks like that (Hey, I'm 64, soon 65, I mean I do not try to offend any one here!).



You're not in violation, the bird is inside the cat.


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2018)

Vern said:


> More reflections of herons.



Nice one, Vern.


----------



## ISv (Oct 17, 2018)

Click said:


> You're not in violation, the bird is inside the cat.


! It's why I like this side - a lot of people with great sense of humor (aside of dedication to the photography and the Nature)! 
Two more from the last weekend. I didn't know the Java Sparrow is so rounded in front view, looks funny... and very dedicated for the bath!


----------



## vojce arsovski (Oct 17, 2018)

Ohrid Lake Swan Canon 70D EF 24-105 L


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 17, 2018)

@ISv - nice set of java sparrows; I like the second one best for the "expression" on the bird's face - like it is pondering whether to duck in or stay dry 
@vojce arsovski - nice romantic atmosphere you've created with your lighting, well done 
W.


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2018)

Very nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2018)

vojce arsovski said:


> Ohrid Lake Swan Canon 70D EF 24-105 L



Lovely shot. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Oct 18, 2018)

Good job Vojce!


----------



## ISv (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks Click! Wiebe, from my point of view it is just running to the cooler part of the "pond", I don't see hesitation on that face!


----------



## ISv (Oct 21, 2018)

And some from today... Windy, very contrast light. Both birds are in shade with a lot of back light (= more work in PP, I hate it!!!)


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2018)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2018)

Grey wagtail in the setting low sun yesterday evening (560mm on 5DSR).


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2018)

Nice. Well done, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Oct 21, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, ISv.


Thanks Click! The wind was changing the light under the canopy giving opportunities for more interesting shots.


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2018)

Beautiful bird and a lovely shot, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Oct 22, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful bird and a lovely shot, ISv.


Yeas, the bird is beautiful! 
I think it is the same bird that I met on the same place ~1.5 month ago (photos on page 880 here). Next time I should take few fruits with me - it deserves reward for the collaboration (and I may get a friend there, these are intelligent birds) !


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 22, 2018)

ISv said:


> Yeas, the bird is beautiful!
> I think it is the same bird that I met on the same place ~1.5 month ago (photos on page 880 here). Next time I should take few fruits with me - it deserves reward for the collaboration (and I may get a friend there, these are intelligent birds) !



And destructive - babysat one for a month and it flew onto a hanging lamp and bit the cord in two (not switched on or the owner might have shot me).

Jack


----------



## ISv (Oct 22, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> And destructive - babysat one for a month and it flew onto a hanging lamp and bit the cord in two (not switched on or the owner might have shot me).
> 
> Jack


Or the owner would buy you a drink or two!
They need some thin branches around - may be chopping such branches they keep their beaks in good shape. I have seen them in the nature to cut such a branches by no obvious reason.


----------



## vojce arsovski (Oct 22, 2018)

ISv said:


> Good job Vojce!


Thank You


----------



## vojce arsovski (Oct 22, 2018)

Click said:


> Lovely shot. Well done.


Thank you


----------



## vojce arsovski (Oct 22, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> @ISv - nice set of java sparrows; I like the second one best for the "expression" on the bird's face - like it is pondering whether to duck in or stay dry
> @vojce arsovski - nice romantic atmosphere you've created with your lighting, well done
> W.


Thank you very much


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 22, 2018)

@ISv - Nice series; I especially like the last one where the wind is blowing some of it's feathers forward - adds to the 'real life' feel!
@AlanF - Nice picture of the wagtail; not the easiest of lighting conditions but well exposed! Did you use 400mm DO-II + 1.4x or 100-400 II + 1.4x?
W.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 22, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> @ISv - Nice series; I especially like the last one where the wind is blowing some of it's feathers forward - adds to the 'real life' feel!
> @AlanF - Nice picture of the wagtail; not the easiest of lighting conditions but well exposed! Did you use 400mm DO-II + 1.4x or 100-400 II + 1.4x?
> W.


The DO II. The lighting was very bad and I got only one shot before he flew.


----------



## bluediablo (Oct 22, 2018)

While on a walk this weekend, more of an environmental portrait. H
View attachment 181142
e was sitting on the corral watching over the cows...


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice picture, Bluediablo.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 22, 2018)

bluediablo said:


> While on a walk this weekend, more of an environmental portrait. He was sitting on the corral watching over the cows...


It's good like that rather than cropping to a portrait. Opportunistic shots are fun.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 22, 2018)

AlanF said:


> It's good like that rather than cropping to a portrait. Opportunistic shots are fun.


+1 - @bluediablo nice picture, good to have the 'context' of the environment!
W.


----------



## bluediablo (Oct 23, 2018)

Click, AlanF and Nat_WA thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## applecider (Oct 24, 2018)

ISv saw your post of the feral cat on Ohau. On Maui on the northeast part of the isthmus between east and west Maui there is a public park maybe a mile or so from Kahului airport Kanaha beach park where the feral cats reign supreme. At mid day there were at least three hundred visible from a parking lot. I got there because it backs up to a conservation area that I hoped had birds, It was impassable.
One lady brought a twenty pound bag of dry food and was popular for about fifteen minutes.

Be a great place to safari cats of the escaped domestic variety, it is not a high rent park though. Poor native Hawaiian birds don’t stand a chance.


----------



## XL+ (Oct 24, 2018)

Another heron....


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2018)

Beautiful picture, XL+. Well done.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 24, 2018)

Great shadows/reflection!




-r




Click said:


> Beautiful picture, XL+. Well done.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 24, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Great shadows/reflection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1  @XL+ - the reflection gives the shot the extra bit of appeal, well done!
W.


----------



## ISv (Oct 25, 2018)

applecider said:


> ISv saw your post of the feral cat on Ohau. On Maui on the northeast part of the isthmus between east and west Maui there is a public park maybe a mile or so from Kahului airport Kanaha beach park where the feral cats reign supreme. At mid day there were at least three hundred visible from a parking lot. I got there because it backs up to a conservation area that I hoped had birds, It was impassable.
> One lady brought a twenty pound bag of dry food and was popular for about fifteen minutes.
> 
> Be a great place to safari cats of the escaped domestic variety, it is not a high rent park though. Poor native Hawaiian birds don’t stand a chance.



Applecider, I wish the cats were the enemy of the native birds... The reality is that the rats and the Avian Malaria are killing the native birds here! All the introduced species are resistant to the Malaria, so they act as a reservoirs (virus is there) and the mosquitoes (vectors) are transferring this to the native birds (and they have no resistance but some obviously are developing such a resistance, like the Amakihi)... Rats are climbing the trees and attack the nests... I haven't seen cats in the higher mountain forest where the native birds have their last sanctuary (mosquitoes are not present there... usually...) but the rats are there - in numbers!!! I attache a picture (unfortunately had to crop to extend that the nest is out of the frame - just to squeeze it in the Forum, and actually the rats are 3!) of rats standing right under a nest and they DID come from that nest (me, the fool, was expecting to capture a photo of birds there!)!!!


----------



## ISv (Oct 25, 2018)

XL+ said:


> Another heron....
> View attachment 181185


Great one! Keep posting!!!


----------



## alben (Oct 25, 2018)

Recent garden visitor watching the small birds on my feeders.


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2018)

Nice shot, Alben.


----------



## DSP121 (Oct 27, 2018)

1982chris911 said:


> Post your Bird Portraits here
> 
> Parrots, Birds of Prey, Herons and all the others ... Just post your portraits here
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that's an amazing set of pictures!
What a close-up!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 27, 2018)

DSP121 said:


> Oh wow, that's an amazing set of pictures!
> What a close-up!


These were posted over 7 years ago. You will have a lot of fun catching up on the next 892 pages - enjoy them!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 27, 2018)

AlanF said:


> These were posted over 7 years ago. You will have a lot of fun catching up on the next 892 pages - enjoy them!



I've thought of doing that but it would be humbling/embarrassing to see my early contributions ... not claiming more recent ones are that much better.

Seriously, assuming there has been improvement sometimes it's good to reflect on how one has been able to move in the right direction. Once I received a complement from jrista, suggesting my compositions had greatly improved and it really spurred me on to trying to improve even more. And of course we all have click cheering us on!


----------



## djack41 (Oct 27, 2018)

Captive birds in OP?


----------



## ISv (Oct 28, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I've thought of doing that but it would be humbling/embarrassing to see my early contributions ... not claiming more recent ones are that much better.
> 
> Seriously, assuming there has been improvement sometimes it's good to reflect on how one has been able to move in the right direction. Once I received a complement from jrista, suggesting my compositions had greatly improved and it really spurred me on to trying to improve even more. And of course we all have click cheering us on!



Yeah, Click is cheering everybody (thanks Click!)... and time to time posting picture... 
But when he is posting picture it's worth looking at it!!! 
Otherwise, we all started somehow, not always... hmm - perfect (I'm sure Click was there too, as everybody else). But in generally it's how some animals got down of the trees and now are traveling in airplanes. 
Whatever - we all try to learn and (eventually) improve!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2018)

djack41 said:


> Captive birds in OP?


They do appear to be captive, and that is confirmed on the FlickR page, but the heron in Regents Park may be wild. But, they started off a great thread, the best on CR, along with BIF. Captive bird shots are disapproved of by many, but if someone takes a good shot, why not post it here if it's a good one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 28, 2018)

Here is my captive bird shot. Probably the most captive I've ever taken.

Jack


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2018)

Nice one, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here is my captive bird shot. Probably the most captive I've ever taken.
> 
> Jack


Jack, my brain is slower than usual because of a cold, so please explain.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 28, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Jack, my brain is slower than usual because of a cold, so please explain.



Alan, she was captive by her instinct to persist in raising her brood at great risk - no? At any rate I got exceedingly close so to me it was a captive I was shooting. 

In general I think captive (zoo) shots are just fine and best when identified as such but that's secondary. In the beginning I struggled a bit with the idea of using feeders and staged shots but I've found that it's the thrill I get from seeing the detailed features of these precious creatures that matters most to me along with the *fun* that comes from being creative in getting the shots. The centre of attention is the bird not me. 

Of course the greatest thrill is still those rare in the wild sightings that get captured!

Get well, Alan. Thanks Click - I suspect that I previously posted this shot.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Oct 28, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here is my captive bird shot. Probably the most captive I've ever taken.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 181253



Very good shot Jack! Except for some very common species it's not easy to spot a nest too


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 29, 2018)

ISv said:


> Very good shot Jack! Except for some very common species it's not easy to spot a nest too



ISV, thanks, I don't know your area - do you have robins? If not then you may not be aware of how many there are here and how easy they are to detect. In the summer the robin may be the most common bird in Alberta other than maybe chickadees, Downies and magpies/crows. Their eggs get picked off by the magpies/crows. That day I thought, hey, I shouldn't just ignore the bird, rather get an intimate shot that is 100% typical. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Oct 29, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> ISV, thanks, I don't know your area - do you have robins? If not then you may not be aware of how many there are here and how easy they are to detect. In the summer the robin may be the most common bird in Alberta other than maybe chickadees, Downies and magpies/crows. Their eggs get picked off by the magpies/crows. That day I thought, hey, I shouldn't just ignore the bird, rather get an intimate shot that is 100% typical.
> 
> Jack


! No - no Robins in Hawaii... But I have seen them back in the country of my origin (restricted in low-land, or at least (much) more abandon to the Mountains, not sure the same species, have to check it out).


----------



## ISv (Oct 29, 2018)

Here, some from today - after the talk about captive birds (it was very good idea - I had no time for any thing longer) I just jump in the local Zoo!
Note the difference between the male and female of the Violet-backed Starling! The males are much more shy - didn't have a chance for any thing better.


----------



## ISv (Oct 29, 2018)

And some more...


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 29, 2018)

Beautiful birds ISv! Given they were shot in a zoo, they apparently made an effort to make it look natural; only one shot showing some 'man-made' objects (or is it the photographers craftsmanship staging the compositions such that no non-natural objects come into view ) 
W.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 29, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Beautiful birds ISv! Given they were shot in a zoo, they apparently made an effort to make it look natural; only one shot showing some 'man-made' objects (or is it the photographers craftsmanship staging the compositions such that no non-natural objects come into view )
> W.


On close inspection, you can see the bottom four are all ringed.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 29, 2018)

ISv,




.
Without captive creatures, most of us mortals can't see a lot of the vast variety of the species. Nor do we really take the care to observe closely what they look like.
If the creatures are taken great care of, we should enjoy them. Only difference a captive animal don't enjoy is it's natural range of environment. Or, maybe its' own crowd.
The zoo in Pittsburgh has a great variety of creatures there, and the National Zoo in Washington, DC., also has a great program to care for their "guests."
While visiting Maui, I saw a "zoo" which has a fairly opened compound, the hosted flight-capable creatures can roam around quite freely, while the natives come and go as they choose. Food keeps them returning. And there are some less common species that are kept in their own spaces, but they look to be cared for well.
-r


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2018)

Beautiful birds. Nicely done, ISv.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 29, 2018)

ISv,
I'm pointed to the image of a "thumb up" being a blank square. So, I want to write it in words that your photos of the birds are beautiful and deserve a big "thumbs up."
-r


----------



## ISv (Oct 29, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Beautiful birds ISv! Given they were shot in a zoo, they apparently made an effort to make it look natural; only one shot showing some 'man-made' objects (or is it the photographers craftsmanship staging the compositions such that no non-natural objects come into view )
> W.


Thanks Wiebe, you have to stage, but in that place it's easy!


----------



## ISv (Oct 29, 2018)

AlanF said:


> On close inspection, you can see the bottom four are all ringed.


All are caged and you are in the cage with them. Actually you can see the cage only in #3 - the male starling, that feeder is at the very border of the cage. The other stuff that you see in the background are trees and even some "cliffs", they made it good. I wish it was bigger with more species flying around and not aloud for kids!


----------



## ISv (Oct 29, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful birds. Nicely done, ISv.


Thanks Click!


lion rock said:


> ISv,
> I'm pointed to the image of a "thumb up" being a blank square. So, I want to write it in words that your photos of the birds are beautiful and deserve a big "thumbs up."
> -r


Thanks Riley!


----------



## JohnyT (Oct 29, 2018)

Sunday, during a lull in the rain, found this guy with Squirrel Dinner near UW Center for Urban Horticulture.
Later along the lake this American Bittern was pointed out to me by a UW student photographer.
Lucky day for me!


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice pictures, JohnyT.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## ISv (Oct 29, 2018)

lion rock said:


> ISv,
> I'm pointed to the image of a "thumb up" being a blank square. So, I want to write it in words that your photos of the birds are beautiful and deserve a big "thumbs up."
> -r



Riley, it doesn't mater. I asked my question in the "Flowers" because I didn't understand what did you mean (Graham explained what we see there).
: and I writ an answe same day, also in the "Flowers..." - just to find this morning that I forgot to push "Post reply" ! When I log on the "Flowers" it is still there - waiting to be posted!


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 29, 2018)

Three from Big Cypress National Preserve this weekend.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 29, 2018)

CTJohn said:


> Three from Big Cypress National Preserve this weekend.


Fine shots, nicely composed.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 29, 2018)

JohnyT said:


> Sunday, during a lull in the rain, found this guy with Squirrel Dinner near UW Center for Urban Horticulture.
> Later along the lake this American Bittern was pointed out to me by a UW student photographer.
> Lucky day for me!


Please upload as jpegs


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2018)

Nice shots, CTJohn.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 29, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shots, CTJohn.



V nice. The red head looks really close to what we have her that we call Yellow-bellied Sapsuckers.

Jack


----------



## JohnyT (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks AlanF, new to this!
Oh! That's Better!


----------



## JohnyT (Oct 31, 2018)

Here's the Hawk


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 31, 2018)

V. nice shots @CTJohn and @JohnyT !
W.


----------



## applecider (Nov 3, 2018)

ISv said:


> Applecider, I wish the cats were the enemy of the native birds... The reality is that the rats and the Avian Malaria are killing the native birds here! All the introduced species are resistant to the Malaria, so they act as a reservoirs (virus is there) and the mosquitoes (vectors) are transferring this to the native birds (and they have no resistance but some obviously are developing such a resistance, like the Amakihi)... Rats are climbing the trees and attack the nests... I haven't seen cats in the higher mountain forest where the native birds have their last sanctuary (mosquitoes are not present there... usually...) but the rats are there - in numbers!!! I attache a picture (unfortunately had to crop to extend that the nest is out of the frame - just to squeeze it in the Forum, and actually the rats are 3!) of rats standing right under a nest and they DID come from that nest (me, the fool, was expecting to capture a photo of birds there!)!!!


I assume the cats and mongeese are not predating the rats enough? Need to bring in the snakes....I’m kidding


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice pictures, JohnyT.


----------



## HB (Nov 3, 2018)

There is no doubt as to why this thread goes on, great images just keep on coming. 
A pair of sparrowhawks are visiting my garden regularly, The male is very wary, the shot uploaded was taken through the kitchen window. The female came in and perched quite contentedly on the top of the bird feed bucket and allowed me time to go and fetch the camera, all this despite me wearing bright orange overalls and just a few feet away, extraordinary..


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2018)

Very nice pictures, HB.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 4, 2018)

Along side the road spotted a Red tail fixated on a spot in the brush. Got some action shots of the catch. I left out all the gross shots.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2018)

Very nice shots, Jeff. Well done.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 4, 2018)

Great Shots Jeff!


----------



## ISv (Nov 4, 2018)

applecider said:


> I assume the cats and mongeese are not predating the rats enough? Need to bring in the snakes....I’m kidding


No, they go after easier pray - birds!


HB said:


> There is no doubt as to why this thread goes on, great images just keep on coming.
> A pair of sparrowhawks are visiting my garden regularly, The male is very wary, the shot uploaded was taken through the kitchen window. The female came in and perched quite contentedly on the top of the bird feed bucket and allowed me time to go and fetch the camera, all this despite me wearing bright orange overalls and just a few feet away, extraordinary..



Very nice shots from everybody!
HB, you got it just right: "There is no doubt as to why this thread goes on..."


----------



## ISv (Nov 4, 2018)

My trip yesterday was complete disaster - didn't see the birds that I was looking for. Fortunately on my way home decided to stop at the zoo - to try better photo of the male of the Violet-backed starling (and to avoid coming home with empty memory card). Very tricky bird, always hiding in the brush.
Got some better portraits of the Turaco.


----------



## ISv (Nov 4, 2018)

And two more - Green Wood Hoopoe and Spotted Thick knee. The last one shot trough a net (they have there huge cages around the main one, the birds from these cages are not aloud to get between the visitors). I succeed +/- to isolate the front net but the net behind of the bird is really annoying even after some work in DxO PL... Very interesting bird.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, ISv.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 5, 2018)

Trying EOS R for birding with EOS 70-300L hand held. Good combination for a day trip.
Northern Flicker


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 5, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, bhf3737.


Thanks Click.
Below is another with EOS R, 70-300L handheld and rather higher ISO 2000.
Black-capped Chikadee.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 5, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, bhf3737.


 +1

Keep us posted on the likes and dislikes

Jack


----------



## ISv (Nov 5, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, ISv.


Thanks Click, in the Zoo it's easier... 
This one is from my neighborhood - today.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 5, 2018)

Haven't been able to find the time / create the opportunity to go out myself, but here I find so many excellent shots...
@HB - very nice set of the sparrowhawk; what a fierce look the female has when watching into the camera 
Jeff (@IslanderMV) - excellent set of the red-tail hawk, the first one is beautiful (for lack of better words...); the way it is focused on its prey
@ISv - pity you weren't able to find the birds you were looking for, that's animals in the wild right - never obediently waiting for you . Nevertheless you brought a nice set home from the zoo  and from your neighbourhood!
@bhf3737 - nice pictures; does the EOS-R work well for you with these bird pictures? (EVF and AF and so on?)
Wiebe.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2018)

ISv said:


> Thanks Click, in the Zoo it's easier...
> This one is from my neighborhood - today.



Lovely shot, ISv.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2018)

Duck gliding slowly on the surface.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 5, 2018)

click  Plain bird but very nicely presented!

Jack


----------



## ISv (Nov 5, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> click  Plain bird but very nicely presented!
> 
> Jack


+1!


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 5, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> [...]
> @bhf3737 - nice pictures; does the EOS-R work well for you with these bird pictures? (EVF and AF and so on?)
> Wiebe.


Thanks! EVF has been excellent (i.e., responsive, bright and all info such as histogram are shown). The AF with EF lenses is similar to 5D4 with longer lenses such as 70-300L and 100-400mm LII and I couldn't find anything against it. A rather obvious shortcoming is tracking fast moving objects such as birds in fly, partially because of my skills. We shouldn't forget that this camera is not meant to be a dedicated birding/sports camera. Overall, EOS-R seems to be a nice everyday and a bit of everything shooting camera. I usually use it comfortably with two 24-70 and 70-300 lenses and it can cover the range I'm interested in.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> click  Plain bird but very nicely presented!
> 
> Jack





ISv said:


> +1!



Thank you, guys!


----------



## karishmab (Nov 6, 2018)

lol said:


> Short-eared Owl by Crestie Crazy, on Flickr


Beautiful Bird. The clarity of the image is awesome.


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2018)

Not the best picture, but... A great horned owl in one of our spruce trees last Christmas...


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2018)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## jasonkayla2 (Nov 9, 2018)

Great Picture. A few of mine. Canon 5D Mark IV. Tamron 150-600


----------



## jasonkayla2 (Nov 9, 2018)

Great Pictures. .....a few of mine



[/ATTACH]



. Canon 5D Mark IV, Tamron 150-600.


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2018)

Beautiful series, Jason. Well done.


----------



## jasonkayla2 (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Jason. Well done.


+1 @jasonkayla2 
W.


----------



## ISv (Nov 12, 2018)

Nice shots Jason, keep posting!!!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 12, 2018)

Hooded Merganser


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 12, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Hooded Merganser



Nice shot Don, in the reflection his (/her) tuft even has extra extensions 
W.


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2018)

Nice shot, Don.


----------



## ISv (Nov 13, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Hooded Merganser
> View attachment 181547


Don, I wish I can see this here, on the Islands (I mean free, wild duck). Just wonder - is it something as a last possibility to take the shot or you just want to accent on the water-trail behind of the bird?


----------



## ISv (Nov 13, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice shot Don, in the reflection his (/her) tuft even has extra extensions
> W.



Wibe it's "his"! I'm attaching "her", from the local zoo ! They are very rare visitors here and usually females - I have never seen one in the wild.
My one has more rights to be restricted in the movement because it's really a captive bird! 
BTW

- in non-breeding plumage both sexes are very similar but you can separate them by the color of the eyes - yellow for the males and warm brown for the females.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 13, 2018)

ISv said:


> Don, I wish I can see this here, on the Islands (I mean free, wild duck). Just wonder - is it something as a last possibility to take the shot or you just want to accent on the water-trail behind of the bird?


The original shot is centred on the duck, but I cropped it to accentuate the water trail....

I have a neat setup in the back yard near the water. I put down a 4 foot by 4 foot bed of patio stones, and pitched a hunting blind on top of them. I have some of those interlocking foam pads on the cement to help keep my feet warm, then a comfortable chair.... There is a pair of extension cords running back to the house so I can plug in a space heater  or charge my iPad.... and I am even within WiFi range (directional antenna) of the house. I figure that you might as well be comfortable when enjoying one's hobby. Generally, it is quite relaxing, but sometimes the neighbours get a bit loud


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2018)

Nice picture, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Nov 14, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> The original shot is centred on the duck, but I cropped it to accentuate the water trail....
> 
> I have a neat setup in the back yard near the water. I put down a 4 foot by 4 foot bed of patio stones, and pitched a hunting blind on top of them. I have some of those interlocking foam pads on the cement to help keep my feet warm, then a comfortable chair.... There is a pair of extension cords running back to the house so I can plug in a space heater  or charge my iPad.... and I am even within WiFi range (directional antenna) of the house. I figure that you might as well be comfortable when enjoying one's hobby. Generally, it is quite relaxing, but sometimes the neighbours get a bit loud
> View attachment 181559



WOW!!! Sounds really comfortable!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2018)

Don, a man after my own heart. 

I ran underground wiring to my barn shed so I could have an electric heater in my upstairs 6'X7' "observatory". Video monitor to tell me when a bird arrives so I can jump up to my gimbal mounted camera that aims more or less where they tend to perch. Meanwhile I sit in my easy chair and read. But don't tell anyone or they'll disparage my photos!

I should mention that this is more of a Alberta winter activity of necessity! I can shoot at -20C but my fingers still freeze.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi Jack. 
Heated gloves? Something like this? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Don, a man after my own heart.
> 
> I can shoot at -20C but my fingers still freeze.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 14, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Don, a man after my own heart.
> 
> I ran underground wiring to my barn shed so I could have an electric heater in my upstairs 6'X7' "observatory". Video monitor to tell me when a bird arrives so I can jump up to my gimbal mounted camera that aims more or less where they tend to perch. Meanwhile I sit in my easy chair and read. But don't tell anyone or they'll disparage my photos!
> 
> ...


There is a saying among backcountry travellers: Any fool can be uncomfortable in the woods. I prefer to not suffer for my art......

That said, the forecast here for tonight is -18C and I plan on going outside to try a new autoguider and see if it improves my attempts at Astro Phoptography. It will be cold


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2018)

Graham, thanks for that. I need to see if they are available in my locale but my son is in London and will be coming home for Chistmas so that might be an option. They are pricey so hopefully good. I did buy a pair of fingerless gloves that were cheap and designed for cold handed people on an office keyboard - gave them to my daughter after extracting the little heater to experiment with. It was not robust and it did not extend to the fingers so kind of useless.

In the mean time I bought a USB battery pack that has a hand warming function so you can grip it in your hand inside a pocket.

Anyway, I will take your lead and investigate further. JUST NOW checked and they are not in the US or Canada. Before proceeding I'd really like some first hand feedback.

Jack


----------



## Canon-Chas (Nov 14, 2018)

Golden Eagle


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2018)

Beautiful shot, Canon-Chas.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Canon-Chas.


Love it.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi Jack. 
Sorry, no first hand knowledge, I know people who have the heavy motorcycle gauntlets and like them but not this particular item. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Graham, thanks for that. I need to see if they are available in my locale but my son is in London and will be coming home for Chistmas so that might be an option. They are pricey so hopefully good. I did buy a pair of fingerless gloves that were cheap and designed for cold handed people on an office keyboard - gave them to my daughter after extracting the little heater to experiment with. It was not robust and it did not extend to the fingers so kind of useless.
> 
> In the mean time I bought a USB battery pack that has a hand warming function so you can grip it in your hand inside a pocket.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 14, 2018)

Canon-Chas said:


> Golden Eagle


Is this shot in Colorado? Location looks familiar.


----------



## Canon-Chas (Nov 14, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Is this shot in Colorado? Location looks familiar.


Spain , Gredos Mountains 100 miles west of Madrid


----------



## Canon-Chas (Nov 14, 2018)

Golden Eagle


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> Sorry, no first hand knowledge, I know people who have the heavy motorcycle gauntlets and like them but not this particular item.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thanks, from comments I read they may be a little risky given the cost. I'll hold off. I can visualize a lot of movement that could dislodge/break electrical components if not very carefully designed.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Nov 15, 2018)

Great shots Canon-Chas! Especially the first one!


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 15, 2018)

Canon-Chas said:


> Golden Eagle



Excellent shot Canon-Chas, you captured the perfect pose (although the rabbit may not agree )
Wiebe.


----------



## Josjan (Nov 16, 2018)

Crestedtit


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 16, 2018)

Josjan said:


> Crestedtit



Nice!! Showing off for you ...
W.


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2018)

Nice picture, Josjan.


----------



## ISv (Nov 19, 2018)

Josjan said:


> Crestedtit
> View attachment 181609



Nice!


----------



## ISv (Nov 19, 2018)

Today I checked (again...) the molting of "my" Golden Plover (posted photos some time ago) and took some pictures of the commons that were flying around.
After that (with my obsession to get a +/- good shot of the male of the Violet-backed Starling) went to the Zoo - it is next to the park.
First photo is Java Sparrow. 
I know, there are not much people to get excited from House Sparrow but it is what it is (the plant on which it is staying is little bit more exotic - Papaya)!
Last two photos are male and female of the Starling.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 19, 2018)

Another nice set ISv! Interesting how much the female starling looks like the thrush (turdus philomelos) I have here in the garden, at least from this low frontal point of view (I posted a thrush picture some time ago)...
W.


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2018)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Nov 20, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Another nice set ISv! Interesting how much the female starling looks like the thrush (turdus philomelos) I have here in the garden, at least from this low frontal point of view (I posted a thrush picture some time ago)...
> W.


Thanks Wiebe! They are really similar from below. Your thrush is about 5cm (23 against 18cm) bigger and there is some difference in the back colors. And at least according my memories from Europe (~16 years ago) the Song Thrush is more photogs-friendly (hmm... actually much more, and I'm talking wild birds!)


----------



## ISv (Nov 20, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, ISv.


Thanks Click!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 20, 2018)

Back from Safari in Tanzania - missed some good postings here while I was away without internet access. Have taken so many photos it will take a month to process them. Here are a few from day 1, Nov 4, Arusha National Park: whinchat; fiscal shrike;small beeeater and bee; steppe buzzard; and brownhooded kingfisher.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 20, 2018)

I took some dragonfly shots, with the aid of an assistant, a whitefronted beeeater.


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2018)

Beautiful series, Alan. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Nov 21, 2018)

Very good photos of nice birds Alan! Didn't like the dragonfly - looks dead!
I believe more photos are coming?


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 21, 2018)

Good to see you back Alan, with an abundance of excellent shots 
Hope to see much more of your safari!
Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2018)

A bird has a cardiovascular system specialized to protect its feet in the cold, but these boys and girls look pretty chilly standing on a frozen pond in February.


----------



## bluediablo (Nov 21, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Back from Safari in Tanzania - missed some good postings here while I was away without internet access. Have taken so many photos it will take a month to process them. Here are a few from day 1, Nov 4, Arusha National Park: whinchat; fiscal shrike;small beeeater and bee; steppe buzzard; and brownhooded kingfisher.
> View attachment 181649
> View attachment 181650
> View attachment 181651
> ...


Love the shot of the Kingfisher!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks Jack, click, wiebe, blue diablo and ISV.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2018)

ISv said:


> Very good photos of nice birds Alan! Didn't like the dragonfly - looks dead!
> I believe more photos are coming?


How about this dragonfly then?


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2018)

Blackwinged stilt doing an Adonis.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2018)

The whitefronted beeeaters do eat bees.


----------



## ISv (Nov 23, 2018)

dpc said:


> A bird has a cardiovascular system specialized to protect its feet in the cold, but these boys and girls look pretty chilly standing on a frozen pond in February.
> View attachment 181677


dpc, you gave me interesting puzzle (and nice photo, but the puzzle is what wake me up in the Thanksgiving evening: I see an American Wigeon, an Eurasian Wigeon ? (3th bird from left to right) and I have a problem with the second bird from left to right: just that white spot on the chick... whithout it it could be a Malard (?) or kind of hybrid?! If you have more photos, in different angles - I would be happy to see them!


----------



## ISv (Nov 23, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Blackwinged stilt doing an Adonis.
> View attachment 181680


THIS is nice Alan! Very good!!! (BTW Adonis has nothing to do in this case - I don't think he has been THAT hungry anytime(?).


----------



## dpc (Nov 23, 2018)

ISv said:


> dpc, you gave me interesting puzzle (and nice photo, but the puzzle is what wake me up in the Thanksgiving evening: I see an American Wigeon, an Eurasian Wigeon ? (3th bird from left to right) and I have a problem with the second bird from left to right: just that white spot on the chick... whithout it it could be a Malard (?) or kind of hybrid?! If you have more photos, in different angles - I would be happy to see them!




Sorry, I don't have another photo to illuminate the question. I hadn't thought about that bird. My guess is that it's a female mallard, although I can't explain the white spot. Perhaps a quirk in the exposure?


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2018)

Another very nice series, Alan. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Nov 24, 2018)

dpc said:


> Sorry, I don't have another photo to illuminate the question. I hadn't thought about that bird. My guess is that it's a female mallard, although I can't explain the white spot. Perhaps a quirk in the exposure?


No, there is no way this is a female mallard (you probably misspell it for a "male"?). And the exposure has nothing to do with this (your exposure is very good!): the highlights are not blown away, there is some color there.
Very interesting...


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2018)

ISv said:


> No, there is no way this is a female mallard (you probably misspell it for a "male"?). And the exposure has nothing to do with this (your exposure is very good!): the highlights are not blown away, there is some color there.
> Very interesting...



Well, I've done a little bit of research (I emphasize 'little'). The bird's orange and black bill and dark eye line coupled with the wing patch does suggest a female mallard. I looked at pictures of female mallards and noted some with lighter coloured throats, although not as extensive as the one in the picture I posted. I looked through the ducks in my Birds of Western Canada and couldn't find anything else that might fit the general description.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2018)

Alan, I'd be interested in some commentary on what pieces of gear got used and when and what you might have perceived were things you lacked in this regard. I never bought my replacement for the 6D I sold and am biding my time for now since something interesting might be around the corner.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 24, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, I'd be interested in some commentary on what pieces of gear got used and when and what you might have perceived were things you lacked in this regard. I never bought my replacement for the 6D I sold and am biding my time for now since something interesting might be around the corner.
> 
> Jack


We had 4 cameras between us, 5DSR + 100-400mm II and an Olympus TG5 for my wife and the 5DIV + 400mm DO II and Sony RX10 IV for me, plus extenders. The safari travel was in a Toyota Landcruiser with a pop-up roof. Anything larger than our lenses would have been difficult to manage. For much of the time, we were focal length limited and also had to pick out small birds hiding in foliage or on the ground. With extenders, the 5DIV at 800mm with the DO and the 5DSR at 560mm with the zoom performed brilliantly. In terms of IQ and resolution, there were insignificant differences between them. Ideally, I would have preferred to use the 5DSR + 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC. On other occasions, birds were so close or large animals were near and my wife could zoom out and I grabbed the Sony 24-600mm equivalent (or she the Olympus). I did some BIF at 800mm but the 5DIV at 400mm f/4 is much better. 

The lesson for me is that I could manage well in future with just the 5DSR and 100-400mm II and 1.4xTC, with the Sony or a compact as an adjunct for wide angle. The 100-400mm zoom is essential. For future purchases, I would get a 7DII successor if it lacked an AA-filter but I would not not get one if they stick to having them - we had no Moire with the 5DSR in 3,500 shots, and the superb performance of the 5DSR is enhanced by the lack of filter. I also would buy a 5DSRII. I don't know how narrow a centre spot focus you can get with mirrorless and if the focus is too wide, like with my M5, it would be too limiting for me.

Our travelling companions were excellent birders. One used a 7DII and Tamron 150-600mm, which was outperformed by then 5DSR and 100-400mm II ± TC, and the other a Nikon D7200 and 300mm f/4 PF, which was a nice light combo that performed well but was too short on focal length for the far away small birds.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 24, 2018)

Alan, that's very insightful and valuable. Thanks! I suspected that a zoom could be very handy given chickadee sized birds can be sitting beside elephant sized animals. And the travel situation is so much different than I experience at home, not being air travel etc.

Wow, must be a holiday to cherish for a life time!! Care to comment about some of the associated pains in the neck relative to accommodation, travel, cost etc.?

Jack


----------



## ISv (Nov 26, 2018)

Nothing from the birds this weekend, just Pacific Golden Plover


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice picture, ISv.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 26, 2018)

ISv said:


> Nothing from the birds this weekend, just Pacific Golden Plover



Very nice one ISv! 
It is so special to see these birds perform as a flock 'in flight' - changing from dark to gold in an instant when the flock changes direction (especially when the sun is low on the horizon). I've witnessed flocks of European Golden Plovers perform their aerobatics - something you can hardly capture in a single image (at least capabilities beyond mine are needed for that ).
Beautiful as they may be 'stationary', those aerobatics really captured my attention (and fondness) for these golden plovers 
W.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Nov 26, 2018)

Here are a couple of recent owl shots taken with the 5DS, Great horned owl is taken using the 500mm with the 1.4 teleconverter and the Barred owl is with the 500mm. Both shots are handheld at ISO 1600 since I was waiting for them to fly.



Majestic Horned Owl by Barry Scully, on Flickr



Barred on Post by Barry Scully, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 26, 2018)

The Barred owl is my favourite - the atmosphere is sweet.

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> The Barred owl is my favourite - the atmosphere is sweet.
> 
> Jack



+1

Well done, Barry


----------



## stochasticmotions (Nov 27, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> The Barred owl is my favourite - the atmosphere is sweet.
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Nov 27, 2018)

Click said:


> +1
> 
> Well done, Barry


Thanks click


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 27, 2018)

Click said:


> +1
> 
> Well done, Barry



+2 
W.


----------



## bjd (Nov 27, 2018)

Shake! by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Nov 27, 2018)

Ever seen a group of Common Mergansers acting as a team to "herd" fish into a corner where they can be picked off more easily?

I hadn't until I visited the Lago Maggiore a few weeks ago. I also put thos pics into a Flickr album FWIW:

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmrkM9Ct

Other Birds tried to put up a fight against the Mergansers but to no avail, they ignored Great Egrets, Swans, Gulls etc.


Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 27, 2018)

bjd said:


> Ever seen a group of Common Mergansers acting as a team to "herd" fish into a corner where they can be picked off more easily?
> 
> I hadn't until I visited the Lago Maggiore a few weeks ago. I also put thos pics into a Flickr album FWIW:
> 
> ...



Wow, what a group of great varied and interesting shots!

Jack


----------



## bjd (Nov 28, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wow, what a group of great varied and interesting shots!
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2018)

I am going to start some quizzes, beginning with an easy one as I process the thousands of shots taken in Tanzania. What animal are these red-billed oxpeckers standing on?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 28, 2018)

Let me guess. A Canadian Skunk. Don't get too annoyed; he could have been on the flight with you.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2018)

As you are clearly struggling Jack, here is an easier pair for you.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2018)

That's an easy one...It's a moose.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 28, 2018)

Click said:


> That's a easy one...It's a moose.



A cowbird on a cow moose?

Jack


----------



## ISv (Nov 29, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> A cowbird on a cow moose?
> 
> Jack


Must be a donkey escaped from that now fabulous Egypt zoo! In July I think BBC reported about donkey painted like this one and exhibited in Egypt zoo...


----------



## ISv (Nov 29, 2018)

I found the link: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-44968509


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm not sure this is what Alan had in mind?

Jack


----------



## ISv (Nov 29, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm not sure this is what Alan had in mind?
> 
> Jack


I was not sure too! It's why my answer has two layers (donkey = fun; zebra = what I see there). BTW, I directed my replay to your second post by mistake  but it's what happen when you are multitasking... and rushing!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 29, 2018)

I read CR for the humour, amongst other things.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2018)

Latest round for zoologically challenged Canadians to guess the animal under this time yellow-billed oxpeckers.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2018)

Lilac-breasted roller.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 30, 2018)

To bad all the animals weren't as easy to get along with. I'll guess Water Bison.

Jack


----------



## dcm (Nov 30, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Latest round for zoologically challenged Canadians to guess the animal under this time yellow-billed oxpeckers.



Might one infer it is an ox being pecked?  (not a Canadian, but have visited Canada)


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 1, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I am going to start some quizzes, beginning with an easy one as I process the thousands of shots taken in Tanzania. What animal are these red-billed oxpeckers standing on?
> View attachment 181778


Last time I checked spec of Canon DSLRs they didn't have zebras, neither focus beaking!


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 1, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Latest round for zoologically challenged Canadians to guess the animal under this time yellow-billed oxpeckers.
> 
> View attachment 181813
> View attachment 181814


 Is it a Yellow-billed Ox?


----------



## ISv (Dec 2, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Is it a Yellow-billed Ox?


Come on Don, I think he is talking about that nasty black bird under the Yellow-billed Ox!
Oh, I'm not Canadian too... And never been in Canada but few times I did fly over - I hope it counts?
BTW , Alan! - nice photo of the Lilac-breasted roller!


----------



## bjd (Dec 2, 2018)

AlanF said:


> As you are clearly struggling Jack, here is an easier pair for you.
> View attachment 181788


Dont know either, but the Bird is obviously very heavy!
Cheers Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 2, 2018)

It is amusing how we subconsciously view/interpret things. I had to think twice before it registered that the weight of the bird had pressed that creature into the ground.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 2, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> It is amusing how we subconsciously view/interpret things. I had to think twice before it registered that the weight of the bird had pressed that creature into the ground.
> 
> Jack


The egrets are very heavy indeed - this one has pushed a buffalo down.


----------



## ISv (Dec 3, 2018)

Only these two birds from the weekend - Rudy Turnstone and Night Heron.


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2018)

AlanF said:


> The egrets are very heavy indeed - this one has pushed a buffalo down.


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2018)

ISv said:


> Only these two birds from the weekend - Rudy Turnstone and Night Heron.



Nice shots, ISv.


----------



## Nat_WA (Dec 3, 2018)

@AlanF - very nice series of lazy birds (hiking a lift on the back of other animals...) and beautiful shot of the lilac-breasted roller  - the only shot I managed of this bird in South Africa was with 200mm at, like, 200m distance  so by far not as detailed as yours 
@ISv - nice set; those night herons are really 'up close and personal' - very nicely done 
W.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 3, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> @AlanF - very nice series of lazy birds (hiking a lift on the back of other animals...) and beautiful shot of the lilac-breasted roller  - the only shot I managed of this bird in South Africa was with 200mm at, like, 200m distance  so by far not as detailed as yours
> @ISv - nice set; those night herons are really 'up close and personal' - very nicely done
> W.


Wiebe, I have been trying to get a decent shot of a lilac-breasted roller since my failure in South Africa 6 years ago! This time was more successful and I got a shot of a Eurasian Roller as well.


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2018)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks click, wiebe and Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 3, 2018)

Envy.

I get travel tour material relating to my University days and the latest one has me just torn - it's too expensive for me - I could just manage but my wife says we can't afford both of us and well ...she's my gear caddy! 

Fly into the Jungle to float on the Amazon in northern Peru in comfort with explorations by native guides into the jungle to photograph birds.

https://worldwidequest.com/index.ph...mazon_rainforest_expedition_cruise#ad-image-0

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 3, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Envy.
> 
> I get travel tour material relating to my University days and the latest one has me just torn - it's too expensive for me - I could just manage but my wife says we can't afford both of us and well ...she's my gear caddy!
> 
> ...


My guess is you won't need much caddying with that type of tour as you will be either on the boat, in a landcruiser or on a short stroll.


----------



## Nat_WA (Dec 4, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Wiebe, I have been trying to get a decent shot of a lilac-breasted roller since my failure in South Africa 6 years ago! This time was more successful and I got a shot of a Eurasian Roller as well.
> [...]


Beautiful Alan..., colourful without being too flashy 

Dug up my attempt - can you spot the tiny speck in the brush ... 


(EOS-50D, EF70-200mm f/2.8L @ 200mm f/4.0 - cropped as far as reasonably possible from 50D sensor - at least the lens' sharpness outperforms the sensor )
Wiebe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Dec 4, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Envy.
> 
> I get travel tour material relating to my University days and the latest one has me just torn - it's too expensive for me - I could just manage but my wife says we can't afford both of us and well ...she's my gear caddy!
> 
> ...


Hi Jack,
If you feel up to organizing your own itinerary, I found it is possible to save a significant amount - especially travelling with 2 (or more) persons... That way you could travel _with_ your wife/caddy _within _your budget . It does take a lot of preparation though 
W.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi Jack,
> If you feel up to organizing your own itinerary, I found it is possible to save a significant amount - especially travelling with 2 (or more) persons... That way you could travel _with_ your wife/caddy _within _your budget . It does take a lot of preparation though
> W.


An expert guide can make all the difference. Ours in Tanzania was simply fantastic. The driver was quite good, but the tour guide just knew so much.


----------



## Nat_WA (Dec 4, 2018)

AlanF said:


> An expert guide can make all the difference. Ours in Tanzania was simply fantastic. The driver was quite good, but the tour guide just knew so much.


Cannot agree more - yet scouting for reputable local tour guides and booking your own travel / lodging can make the difference!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Beautiful Alan..., colourful without being too flashy
> 
> Dug up my attempt - can you spot the tiny speck in the brush ...
> View attachment 181875
> ...


Here are some images that show what you can get out of cropping. The first is the full frame taken by my wife with the 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC at f/8 560mm, below that is the crop, and bottom is my effort with the 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC f/8 800mm. The bird is of comparable size to that in you shot yet you can crop the 5DSR image with not the sharpest of lens combinations and get good detail. This is why I love that body so much.


----------



## Nat_WA (Dec 5, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Here are some images that show what you can get out of cropping. The first is the full frame taken by my wife with the 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC at f/8 560mm, below that is the crop, and bottom is my effort with the 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC f/8 800mm. The bird is of comparable size to that in you shot yet you can crop the 5DSR image with not the sharpest of lens combinations and get good detail. This is why I love that body so much.


Thanks for sharing Alan!
W.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Dec 5, 2018)

Excellent cropped image. I'm sure it's great gear but credit where credit is due. Your spouse really nailed the focus on that one. In my experience that's the hardest part of cropping a small subject out of a large frame. A sharp eye with a nice spectral highlight makes all the difference even in an image without a lot of micro detail. Nicely done!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 5, 2018)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Excellent cropped image. I'm sure it's great gear but credit where credit is due. Your spouse really nailed the focus on that one. In my experience that's the hardest part of cropping a small subject out of a large frame. A sharp eye with a nice spectral highlight makes all the difference even in an image without a lot of micro detail. Nicely done!


Thanks. Spot on about eye and highlight. And a sharp beak always helps.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Dec 5, 2018)

Yes. Sharp beak and those little stray feathers where the beak connects to the head. Not sure what they are called. The final image looks like it has a bit of 2X itis. The 2x is a tricky one. Sometimes it's amazing and sometimes it's just not. Sort of a blessing and curse. I like having it in the bag but I don't use it as much as I used to.

edit: I'm kind of curious to see what the R's can do with 2x's. I have found that if I can focus with live view on a DSLR it improves the reliablilty of the AF with a 2x. The existing R doesn't appear to be great with long lenses but that should get better with either firmware updates or new models.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 5, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Cannot agree more - yet scouting for reputable local tour guides and booking your own travel / lodging can make the difference!



Wiebe, it's a busy time right now but I'll likely PM you sometime for some ideas. People are getting killed in areas that don't have the best security or a society like ours and that concerns both my wife and I, in particular when one would like to have their best gear along. I was thinking I really want to go to Costa Rica but ... I think a group is far better than a couple but I can't easily assemble family members and would have difficulty likewise outside the family. I did visit Peru "economically" with my wife and kids long ago so I know that certain activities can be accomplished relatively inexpensively.

Going through old shots and found this, probably never even viewed after shooting with the 6D. Now with the 1DX2 I generate even more shots that might be worthy but they just pile up and get forgotten.



Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2018)

Beautiful picture, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 5, 2018)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Yes. Sharp beak and those little stray feathers where the beak connects to the head. Not sure what they are called. The final image looks like it has a bit of 2X itis. The 2x is a tricky one. Sometimes it's amazing and sometimes it's just not. Sort of a blessing and curse. I like having it in the bag but I don't use it as much as I used to.
> 
> edit: I'm kind of curious to see what the R's can do with 2x's. I have found that if I can focus with live view on a DSLR it improves the reliablilty of the AF with a 2x. The existing R doesn't appear to be great with long lenses but that should get better with either firmware updates or new models.


The 2xTCIII works very well with the 400 DO II on the 5DIV and has very consistent focus. But, the 5DIV is held back by its AA-filter. A bare 100-400mm II on the 5DSR gives better resolution than the same lens with the 1.4xTC on the 5DIV.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Dec 5, 2018)

IMO the issues with the 2x go beyond just AF. Even when focused in magnified live view which should be ideal focus it can be a bit mushy with low contrast at times. At least with my copy. I've never owned a camera without an AA so i'll have to take your word on how much of a difference that makes. My main body is only 20 MP's so large crops don't really work for me regardless.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 5, 2018)

The 2xTCIII does lower the higher frequency MTFs (30 cycles/mm) on the 300mm f/2.8 II to ~0.5, which is similar to the 1.4xTCIII on the 100-400mm II, with smaller attenuations of the 20 cy/mm values:
http://www.objektivtest.se/tester/canon-extender-ef-2x-iii-test/
http://www.objektivtest.se/tester/canon-extender-ef-14x-iii-test/
http://www.objektivtest.se/tester/canon-ef-100-400-mm-f45-56-l-is-ii-usm-test/
There is a hit on fine detail using the 2xTC but the extra focal length more than makes up for it. The hit is significantly higher with the 2xTC than with the 1.4xTC on the same lens.
My favourite combination is the 400mm DO II + 1.4xTCIII on the 5DSR. But, it would be unfair on my wife for me to use that and give her the 5DIV with the 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC when we travel together - not that the 5DIV combo is bad but it can't compete with the 5DSR combo for IQ.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Dec 5, 2018)

Good info. Thanks for the links. A chance to practice my Swedish.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 5, 2018)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Good info. Thanks for the links. A chance to practice my Swedish.


I use Chrome browser for them with automatic translation.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks click and the rest of you (lazy). Alan, what is your next serious camera/lens going to be or maybe more appropriately what are you wanting in a camera that would make you purchase another? I'm torn between the best features/quality vs the best for travel.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 7, 2018)

Jack
I like the IQ from the 5DSR so much I would go for either a 50 mpx 5 series II or R series without an AA-filter or an APS-C 7III or R equivalent with 20-24mpx without a filter. I’d couple those with a 100-400mm II for travel. For lighter weight still and smaller size, the Sony RX10IV is unbeatable. But, the current Canon combo of the 5DSR and 100-400mm II (plus 1.4xTC) keeps me very happy. For heavier weight, as you know, I like the 400mm DO II. A 400mm ER f/5.6 would be exciting to go with a new R series for light weight but the current zoom is so good and flexible. Canon needs to make a competitor to the Nikon D850 and the lightweight Nikkor lenses.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks Alan. I think I'm with you on the advice you're passing. I too have not waned in love for the 400 but it's so big for travel. We are, in fact, tentatively lining up a trip to Costa Rica in March but it won't be guided. Out of the blue came an opportunity to volunteer for a church project of an expansion of a school in Guayabo. Not inexpensive but a good cause and some spin-off opportunities after getting to know some local folk. Having an Hispanic wife will help too.

I'm guessing I'd kick myself if I didn't have my usual 800mm, especially since I'm limited to 20 MP. Now is it possible another Canon camera will arrive before March - not likely. Buy that Sony?? I didn't like Nikon's ergonomics so how would I enjoy Sony?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 8, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Alan. I think I'm with you on the advice you're passing. I too have not waned in love for the 400 but it's so big for travel. We are, in fact, tentatively lining up a trip to Costa Rica in March but it won't be guided. Out of the blue came an opportunity to volunteer for a church project of an expansion of a school in Guayabo. Not inexpensive but a good cause and some spin-off opportunities after getting to know some local folk. Having an Hispanic wife will help too.
> 
> I'm guessing I'd kick myself if I didn't have my usual 800mm, especially since I'm limited to 20 MP. Now is it possible another Canon camera will arrive before March - not likely. Buy that Sony?? I didn't like Nikon's ergonomics so how would I enjoy Sony?
> 
> Jack


Either send us a selfie of kicking yourself or take the mighty 1DXII + 400mm.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2018)

I was thinking maybe just the wide angle and stick to the zoo.



Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2018)

Technically not the greatest but does the setting compensate? I was close to deleting it.



Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2018)

A visitor today. Says she'd like to audition for a horror movie.



Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 8, 2018)

I meant your selfie not the birds.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm not great at ID - can anyone comment if this might be a Palm warbler or ??.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 9, 2018)

African fish eagle, a handsome brute, taken at 800mm (2xTC) on the 5DIV. 
Jack, you really must take your 400mm II with you to Costa Rica.


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2018)

Very nice shots, Jack.


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2018)

AlanF said:


> African fish eagle, a handsome brute, taken at 800mm (2xTC) on the 5DIV.



I really like this shot. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks click.

Alan, it's good to hear your words because I really wonder/worry about everything except having it there would be my greatest pleasure and not probably my greatest regret. I recall long ago in Peru wondering if gear was safe even in a reputable hotel. We had one theft when we were told we had to deposit our bag in a "secure" location upon entering a store. The camcorder was like a ball and chain on a convict, but used lots. 

So, I take the 1DX2, 400, both extenders and then only the 24-70 leaving behind 11-24, 70-200 and the video Zhiyun gimbal and camera tripod?? I'm pretty stunned by the smooth 4k video I can produce walking around with the gimbal but it's another travel case.

Lovely eagle. Did you do anything other than photography there? 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 9, 2018)

Just photography. It was a wonderful experience.


----------



## ISv (Dec 10, 2018)

Very nice photos in the last postings! 
My hike today started bad - no (interesting) birds, later some low clouds came above to make the light even worst. On my descending from the top (4h later and ~30 min. before the rain come) - look what happen: Erckel's Francolin!



I see this bird firs time in my life!!! Bad light and very low speeds but I feel happy!


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2018)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 10, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm not great at ID - can anyone comment if this might be a Palm warbler or ??.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 181947
> View attachment 181948


Good shot Jack, looks like a immature Palm Warbler.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 10, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Good shot Jack, looks like a immature Palm Warbler.



Thanks for this. I have the warbler guide and still have trouble - guess I'm not alone.

Jack


----------



## ArunP (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello all! New member and my first post!


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello ArunP,

Very nice picture...

....And welcome to CR.


----------



## ArunP (Dec 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Hello ArunP,
> 
> Very nice picture...
> 
> ....And welcome to CR.



Thank you Click!


----------



## ISv (Dec 10, 2018)

Click said:


> Hello ArunP,
> 
> Very nice picture...
> 
> ....And welcome to CR.


+1


----------



## ISv (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks Click - I see this bird first time in my live! I forgot to mention: it's a female, males have two (sharp) spurs on each leg (I don't know any other easy differences between the sexes).


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 10, 2018)

ArunP said:


> Hello all! New member and my first post!



Nice shot, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 10, 2018)

ISv said:


> +1


+1

Jack


----------



## ArunP (Dec 13, 2018)

Thank y'all for the welcome!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 13, 2018)

ArunP said:


> Thank y'all for the welcome!
> View attachment 182004


Beautiful Silhouette!


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2018)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Arun.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 13, 2018)

African fisheagle - two views, the second inspired by the above from Arun.


.


----------



## ArunP (Dec 14, 2018)

Thank you Krob78, Click, and AlanF. Nice african fisheagle AlanF and I'm honored that you get inspiration from my picture above!


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2018)

Very nice, Alan.


----------



## DSP121 (Dec 14, 2018)

AlanF said:


> African fisheagle - two views, the second inspired by the above from Arun..



Very nice shot Alan! I like the 1st photo, but it is a good thing that you are taking some inspiration from others and at least trying to follow their techniques! Really appreciated.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 15, 2018)

Here is a warbler from way back that I couldn't ID (Alberta) and finally I see no other possibility. There seem to be so many regional variations.

Jack


jprusa said:


> Good shot Jack, looks like a immature Palm Warbler.



So now I'm wondering about this one being a Palm war

bler as well??

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2018)

Selfie from our trip to Tanzania.


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 15, 2018)

Here in Wisconsin, a Hammond's Flycatcher has been seen and photographed for the last week. It's a first ever state record. I took a road trip to see it yesterday. Here are a few photos. 7D mkii / EF 500 f4 / 1.4xiii.

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 15, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here is a warbler from way back that I couldn't ID (Alberta) and finally I see no other possibility. There seem to be so many regional variations.
> 
> Jack
> 
> ...



This is a first year Palm Warbler.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Selfie from our trip to Tanzania.




Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2018)

Nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2018)

jmeyer said:


> Here in Wisconsin, a Hammond's Flycatcher has been seen and photographed for the last week. It's a first ever state record. I took a road trip to see it yesterday. Here are a few photos. 7D mkii / EF 500 f4 / 1.4xiii.
> 
> Jeremy


Nice shots, worth the drive!


----------



## jprusa (Dec 15, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here is a warbler from way back that I couldn't ID (Alberta) and finally I see no other possibility. There seem to be so many regional variations.
> 
> Jack
> 
> ...


Nice shot Jack, yes that is a Palm Warbler.Check out https://www.allaboutbirds.org they have a great site for Bird ID.


----------



## ArunP (Dec 15, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here is a warbler from way back that I couldn't ID (Alberta) and finally I see no other possibility. There seem to be so many regional variations.
> 
> Jack
> 
> ...





Jack Douglas said:


> Here is a warbler from way back that I couldn't ID (Alberta) and finally I see no other possibility. There seem to be so many regional variations.
> 
> Jack
> 
> ...


 There is app called Merlin by The Cornell Lab. Pretty accurate with the IDs. I use it and may be a worth a try!


----------



## ArunP (Dec 15, 2018)

Nice shots Jeremey, Alan and Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 16, 2018)

jprusa said:


> Nice shot Jack, yes that is a Palm Warbler.Check out https://www.allaboutbirds.org they have a great site for Bird ID.



Thanks ArunP and jprusa. I do know about the site but sometimes I just fall back into old habits of grabbing a book. I've got a few warblers that are driving me nuts but I guess I'm not alone - seems they are just more challenging than many birds.

It's dawned on me that when it comes to difficult ID a person should just fire away rather than be waiting for the "nice" pose since the different angles can be quite helpful. The downside is later culling many shots. Am I alone in this regard - culling shots still from 2013!?


----------



## ISv (Dec 16, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> It's dawned on me that when it comes to difficult ID a person should just fire away rather than be waiting for the "nice" pose since the different angles can be quite helpful. The downside is later culling many shots. Am I alone in this regard - culling shots still from 2013!?



No, you are not alone in this regard Jack! With rare or questionable birds I first shoot, later ask. And if I have a time I even look for composition. It results always in a lot of crap photos (but rather good for ID!)! Good to remember: it always helps to know what you are looking for, what are the most important features for ID in that particular group of birds.

Alan, Jack and Jeremy - very nice shots guys! Congratulations Jeremy - I hope you are happy with the new bird in your collection (and great shots BTW)!


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 16, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks ArunP and jprusa. I do know about the site but sometimes I just fall back into old habits of grabbing a book. I've got a few warblers that are driving me nuts but I guess I'm not alone - seems they are just more challenging than many birds.
> 
> It's dawned on me that when it comes to difficult ID a person should just fire away rather than be waiting for the "nice" pose since the different angles can be quite helpful. The downside is later culling many shots. Am I alone in this regard - culling shots still from 2013!?



Fall warblers are some of the hardest birds to ID. There is so much variance from first year birds to adults, that it confuses a lot of very knowledgeable birders. If you ever have ID questions about warblers, feel free to PM me and I will help you out.


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 16, 2018)

ISv said:


> No, you are not alone in this regard Jack! With rare or questionable birds I first shoot, later ask. And if I have a time I even look for composition. It results always in a lot of crap photos (but rather good for ID!)! Good to remember: it always helps to know what you are looking for, what are the most important features for ID in that particular group of birds.
> 
> Alan, Jack and Jeremy - very nice shots guys! Congratulations Jeremy - I hope you are happy with the new bird in your collection (and great shots BTW)!



Thank you! I'm extremely happy with the photos I obtained and was able to watch it for about 50 minutes, in its habit.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 16, 2018)

You may regret the offer. Thanks.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Dec 16, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> You may regret the offer. Thanks.
> 
> Jack


I don't think he will regret - he is a lot of photographer but also a big deal of birder!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi Alan. 
Great selfie, excellent work cloning out the selfie stick! 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Selfie from our trip to Tanzania


----------



## AaronT (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice selfie Alan.  Here's a wild turkey posing in the "meadow" behind our house. Sometimes ugly can look kinda cool. I was able to take a bunch of photos without him moving much. I was lucky enough to catch his nictitating membrane, third eyelid, in different stages of deployment.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 16, 2018)

AaronT said:


> Nice selfie Alan.  Here's a wild turkey posing in the "meadow" behind our house. Sometimes ugly can look kinda cool. I was able to take a bunch of photos without him moving much. I was lucky enough to catch his nictitating membrane, third eyelid, in different stages of deployment.


The series works well indeed. Usually, the membrane spoils mine!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 16, 2018)

Guess what this Martial eagle is having for dinner.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 16, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Guess what this Martial eagle is having for dinner.
> View attachment 182044



OK, not sure - maybe Alberta Beef - it's world famous.

Jack


----------



## AaronT (Dec 16, 2018)

Hard to tell, some type bird, maybe?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 16, 2018)

AaronT said:


> Hard to tell, some type bird, maybe?


A bird with a hoof?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 16, 2018)

AlanF said:


> A bird with a hoof?



See I told you it was beef.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2018)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## 7DmkI (Dec 16, 2018)

My first owl sighting this winter.


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2018)

Very nice pictures, 7DmkI. I especially like the first one.


----------



## 7DmkI (Dec 16, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, 7DmkI. I especially like the first one.



Thanks, Click.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 16, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> See I told you it was beef.
> 
> Jack


Teeny weeny cows in Alberta. Dinner was a dikdik.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 16, 2018)

This one is more difficult - home in on the prey and ignore the blood on the Martial's beak.


----------



## AaronT (Dec 16, 2018)

So it was a hoof. I didn't think there was a hoofed animal small for the eagle to lift. Obviously, I was wrong.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 16, 2018)

AaronT said:


> So it was a hoof. I didn't think there was a hoofed animal small for the eagle to lift. Obviously, I was wrong.


Dik-diks are the smallest antelopes and stand about 30–40 centimetres (12–15.5 in) at the shoulder, are 50–70 cm (19.5–27.5 in) long, weigh 3–6 kilograms (6.6–13.2 lb), not much different from the 5DSR + 100-400mm II + TC used for the picture.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 16, 2018)

This one is impossible to identify the prey. It's a tiny crop of a Crowned eagle at f/4, iso 12,400, pushed through nearly 2ev further with the 5DIV at dusk. The guide identified the prey when the eagle lifted its foot at the rear - a blue monkey. The eagle occupies less than 700px*600px, about 1% of the area of the sensor.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 17, 2018)

AlanF said:


> This one is more difficult - home in on the prey and ignore the blood on the Martial's beak.
> View attachment 182050


Look at the feet of the prey.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 17, 2018)

This is a new one for me, a brown creeper. I hear them a lot, but this was the first time I got to see one. It's a small bird, about the same size as a chickadee.


----------



## Canon-Chas (Dec 17, 2018)

Sparrowhawk


----------



## AlanF (Dec 17, 2018)

Nice one Chas!


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2018)

Beautiful shot, Canon-Chas.


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> This is a new one for me, a brown creeper. I hear them a lot, but this was the first time I got to see one. It's a small bird, about the same size as a chickadee.



Nice shot, Don.


----------



## storioni (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi everybody!
I have been following the forum and especially this thread for a long time, many thanks for some wonderful and inspirational posts! I decided to make my humble debut with the following three pictures:
a Resplendent Quetzal posing during a lunch break (wild avocados as always!), a Large-footed Finch busy gathering nest material and a friendly greeting Yellow-throated Toucan.
Greetings


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi storioni,

Welcome to CR.






Very nice pictures. I especially like the last one.


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2018)

Click said:


> Hi storioni,
> 
> Welcome to CR.
> 
> ...


+1!


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2018)

Very nice photo Canon-Chas! And nice pics from the usual suspects!
Don, I also have a new species from yesterday - obvious escape, there is no such a population on the Islands (still...)! I got out to see my old friend - the Cockatoo and found also this one.


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2018)

Lovely shots, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2018)

WOW Click! It was fast - thanks!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 19, 2018)

Storioni, Interesting birds. Where were they taken?


----------



## storioni (Dec 19, 2018)

Many thanks to everyone for the warm welcome and encouragement!
The photos were taken this summer in Bird Heaven aka Costa Rica. I've got quite a large collection of birds from those 2 and a half weeks while I was there. But I'll try not to spam this thread too much 
I would direct the same question towards ISv, which Islands are there in question? Impressive and picturesque birds!
Just one more for now, a Collared Redstart, or as the natives call it - "Amigo de hombre" due to its friendly and trustful character.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 19, 2018)

storioni said:


> Many thanks to everyone for the warm welcome and encouragement!
> The photos were taken this summer in Bird Heaven aka Costa Rica. I've got quite a large collection of birds from those 2 and a half weeks while I was there. But I'll try not to spam this thread too much
> I would direct the same question towards ISv, which Islands are there in question? Impressive and picturesque birds!
> Just one more for now, a Collared Redstart, or as the natives call it - "Amigo de hombre" due to its friendly and trustful character.



I'd love to go on a birding trip to Costa Rica. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2018)

Nice picture, storioni. *



*


----------



## ISv (Dec 20, 2018)

storioni said:


> Many thanks to everyone for the warm welcome and encouragement!
> The photos were taken this summer in Bird Heaven aka Costa Rica. I've got quite a large collection of birds from those 2 and a half weeks while I was there. But I'll try not to spam this thread too much
> I would direct the same question towards ISv, which Islands are there in question? Impressive and picturesque birds!
> Just one more for now, a Collared Redstart, or as the natives call it - "Amigo de hombre" due to its friendly and trustful character.
> View attachment 182140


Islands of Hawaii, particularly Oahu. Cockatoos are breading in very small colony (15-20 birds may be little more) at the very end of Manoa Valley and I think they are kept under control... Because of the restricted number of birds they interbreed - the one on the picture should be White Crested x Salmon Crested but it's hard to say... 
The Eclectus is something I see first time, the same location as Cockatoos (BTW it was calling same as the Cockatoos but they were not answering - obviously they know their talk better than me). No known population on any of the Hawaiian Islands, I'm sure it's a new escape from somebody's cage.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 20, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I'd love to go on a birding trip to Costa Rica. Any advice would be much appreciated.



Add me to the need advice list.

Recently my waxwings seem to have perfected a magic trick of wishing the berries into their mouths.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 20, 2018)

And then there was this guy who couldn't even pull one off.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 20, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Add me to the need advice list.
> 
> Recently my waxwings seem to have perfected a magic trick of wishing the berries into their mouths.
> 
> Jack


Lovely photos of lovely birds, Jack.
We had a flock visit 2 years ago but they haven't returned. They were not at all skittish and you could get very close.


----------



## Nat_WA (Dec 20, 2018)

Lately I've hardly found time to visit CR - and to comment on the excellent work posted here (@AlanF @storioni - welcome! @Don Haines @Canon-Chas @7DmkI @ISv and @Jack Douglas - great pictures from all of you!) 
W.


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2018)

Beautiful series, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 20, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Jack.



Thanks all of you for the kind words. 

Alan, I shot from my deck for a better angle as opposed to down below with an upward facing underside view. That would have allowed me to get on the "right" side for lighting and closer to eliminate the 2X, and better camera settings.

As it was, the deck lighting angle was sometimes acceptable, the F8 was a pain since it sent me to ISO 2000 at 1/1250 sec, which was too slow. So, I was happy to even get this level of acceptability. Everyone has seen the starling flock photos - well, these were almost like that in the air but some sat on distant trees while groups descended on my tree. 

The tree was loaded, like millions of berries and in three days, not a one left. Day one; cloudy, day two; sunny but I was engrossed in a construction project - if it's sunny tomorrow I'd better shoot since 1/2 the berries are gone; day three, worked too late day two and climbed out of bed at 9:30 AM. 
Wow, the berries are almost gone. Jumped into some clothes, grabbed the camera and out on the deck I went where there is a railing for elbow support and fired away (many at 14 fps). Out of about

500 shots the vast majority were garbage but luck has its way of helping out.

Jack


----------



## storioni (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice shots, Jack! Beautiful creatures... Just one question - so I guess they are enjoying their berry meals still being in Canada? Are the Waxwings migrating to the south at all or are these maybe some of the lazier/slower fellows? I'm not very knowledgeable of the north-american space, unfortunately...

I'll gladly share advice on traveling to and in CR, but geez, where to start!?
Maybe the first thing to decide upon should be the season to visit in, as both the dry and the rainy season (which is when I was there) have their advantages. Some interesting birds like the Quetzals in the Highlands are breeding during the dry season and some swamp/lake areas in the north are supposed to witness literally invasions of bird swarms following the remaining water reserves.
But of course the rainy season has significantly less tourism and the nature is in full bloom!...


----------



## AlanF (Dec 20, 2018)

I am a sunny weather birder!


----------



## ISv (Dec 20, 2018)

Beautiful photos Jack!! 
Strolioni - they are migratory but in Canada (as well in Europe and Asia) the Bohemian Waxwing has intermediate zone where it could be seen year long. The Cedar Waxwing is most probably not seen in Canada during the winter - it migrates further South.


----------



## storioni (Dec 20, 2018)

ISv said:


> Beautiful photos Jack!!
> Strolioni - they are migratory but in Canada (as well in Europe and Asia) the Bohemian Waxwing has intermediate zone where it could be seen year long. The Cedar Waxwing is most probably not seen in Canada during the winter - it migrates further South.



Oh, right, thanks! I could have thought about that actually!...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks, Storioni. ISV is correct, the cedars disappear to go south from central Alberta in September. I don't recall seeing Bohemians until late fall and then throughout all of winter. In early spring they'll be on the ground eating (gorging) on rotten berries as the snow melts. I've included a shot of that activity from two or three years ago (probably previously posted).

Now Costa Rica - Alan, check; rainy season isn't just rainy and it's more lush.

If it works out we may go in March and stay until April, which I guess would be on the edge of the dry season. That's if we go on the volunteer work project that I tentatively signed up for. Otherwise, being retired, anything is possible.

I signed up for newsletters from: https://www.twoweeksincostarica.com/ and am trying to wrap my head around all the new information. Much like Alan, I'd be most interested in photography and more wildlife than landscape, but both and also a little culture/history.

This is a bird thread but we seem to tolerate various chit-chat and even allow Nikon shooters! So, I'm sure everyone would love to hear about Costa Rica, especially the birding.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Dec 21, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> This is a bird thread but we seem to tolerate various chit-chat and even allow Nikon shooters!


Good one Jack! Now I'm feeling really useful!

"So, I'm sure everyone would love to hear about Costa Rica, especially the birding." - Yes!!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 21, 2018)

All in favour or favor? Say yea.  

My biggest worry is my safety with expensive gear but it seems the crime is more city localized.


----------



## storioni (Dec 22, 2018)

Well then, I'll try to sum things up!

My 2 first photos in my previous post, as well as the following three were taken in one of the best areas for birding, that is right in the center of CR, between Cerro de la muerte, Parque Nacional de los Quetzales and Tapanti. The Mountains there reach 3000m or more so it can get very cold at night! 
Then of course there are the all time classics like Volcano Arenal, Reserva Santa Elena and Monteverde where you can also spot great specimens, but these locations are much more frequented.
And if you really are into hardcore stuff and reasonably in shape, Corcovado national park is the highlight of all time!
20 km walks through jungle (did it with 2 cameras hanging on my backpack + 3 lenses... Wished I had taken my flash with me, but already that was borderline!), crossing rivers thigh-high in the company of crocodiles, Howler monkey waking you up at 5 am in the middle of the jungle - this is really something special.
But the most important thing is you get good guides for your tours, as all the top cameras and expensive lenses won't help you spot the birds, if you don't know how to find them! Fortunately most of the guides I met were genuinely passionate about their job and also very nice people.
I would reckon that CR is a safe country apart from the capital and some portions of the coastal line like Dominical-Uvita.
When you will have bought the plane tickets let me know via PM and I'll gladly recommend some lodges (and eventually guides!) if needed.
Until then, 2 more darlings - a black-billed nightingale thrush and an ochraceous wren, plus a nastier one whose name I couldn't retrieve yet.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 22, 2018)

Thanks for this. Both my wife and I are approaching 70 and are reasonably fit but with minor issues. Wading through rivers would have appealed to me some years back but probably not my wife. If the trip is materializing I will certainly PM you. Your suggestions would be very beneficial!

Keep the photos coming. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Dec 22, 2018)

Nice photos storioni!
Concerning the last ("nastier one") - did you try the Clay-colored Thrush (Turdus grayi)? It would be very helpful if you have photos taken from different angles.
BTW, I don't know the CR birds, just trying...


----------



## Berowne (Dec 22, 2018)

A lot of most beautiful pictures. Thanks for showing!


----------



## storioni (Dec 22, 2018)

Many thanks for the appreciation! The clay-colored thrush was also my closest guess, but the throat doesn't look right and the general coloring should be somewhat darker, I think... Unless it's maybe an youngster or something?...


----------



## ISv (Dec 22, 2018)

I don't have a real description of the bird: could be sexual dimorphism or young bird, just check the available photos on the net - not all of them have the typical features of the nominate subspecies (and there are several subspecies too - and I was not able to find proper descriptions for them). And the dark coloring could be a result of the exposure/post processing too? With the birds of some parts of the world we are still in the century before the recent one...


----------



## ISv (Dec 22, 2018)

Huh, looking at your comment I somehow missed the drama in your last photo - good one!


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2018)

Very nice shot, storioni. Keep posting.


----------



## storioni (Dec 22, 2018)

Ok, the last set for this week!

May I present the following happy couples: Pacific Screech-Owl (I think), Acorn Woodpecker and the Quetzals again (they tend to keep a distance).
Wish you all a nice remaining weekend!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 22, 2018)

Storioni, we enjoy all the shots and there is never a glut so just keep posting. Here I sit in the midst of winter snow so there isn't too much available for me to post. Lovely photos. BTW, did you find the heat plus humidity hard to take when hiking?

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2018)

Nice series, storioni.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 23, 2018)

Testing EOS-R for birding. Canadian geese migrating south.

Canon EF100-400mm L II, 1/500 sec, ISO 500.


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2018)

Nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 23, 2018)

Click said:


> Nice shot, bhf3737.



Keep us informed on the camera for birding!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 23, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> Testing EOS-R for birding. Canadian geese migrating south.
> Canon EF100-400mm L II, 1/500 sec, ISO 500.


A rectangle of sky on the left, stretching from about 1/4 from the bottom to just over halfway on the right is slightly lighter. What's that due to?


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 23, 2018)

AlanF said:


> A rectangle of sky on the left, stretching from about 1/4 from the bottom to just over halfway on the right is slightly lighter. What's that due to?


It was a two shot combined as photomerge panorama in PS. My eyes are getting worse.

Perhaps I should have flattened the image and then convert to JPEG. the SOC JPEG of one without any correction or combination is attached here. Sorry.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 23, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks, Storioni. ISV is correct, the cedars disappear to go south from central Alberta in September. I don't recall seeing Bohemians until late fall and then throughout all of winter. In early spring they'll be on the ground eating (gorging) on rotten berries as the snow melts. I've included a shot of that activity from two or three years ago (probably previously posted).
> 
> Now Costa Rica - Alan, check; rainy season isn't just rainy and it's more lush.
> 
> ...



Beautiful shot. Strange (from a British perspective) to see waxwings on the ground!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 23, 2018)

scyrene said:


> Beautiful shot. Strange (from a British perspective) to see waxwings on the ground!



It's a little uncommon because they are such group fliers and typically descend on the berrie trees but when the berries have fallen, down they go.

Talk about a weird experience, just going back over old 2013 shots, consider this. The waxwings had been around eating berries (mainly mountain ash) but I hadn't noticed them. It was December and I was out with a super long hose watering a skating rink but quickly stopped and ran for my camera. You can see why. Turns out they get very thirsty and regurgitate the skins!






Jack


----------



## storioni (Dec 23, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Storioni, we enjoy all the shots and there is never a glut so just keep posting. Here I sit in the midst of winter snow so there isn't too much available for me to post. Lovely photos. BTW, did you find the heat plus humidity hard to take when hiking?
> 
> Jack


Thanks a lot, Jack! You seem to be quite an expert on waxwings, I can imagine they are almost something like a faithful companion! Looks like a frenzy in these last shots, seems they're having lots of fun!
About the climate: yes, on the coast and in the jungle like Corcovado it's a little unpleasant but i got used to it. You get to sweat a lot. And then you reach a nice little river, take off your hiking shoes and refresh yourself. I could've stayed there all day long! Speaking of hiking shoes, if you go to Corcovado in the rainy season it's good to also have a pair of rubber boots... Cause if you get your shoes wet inside, you'll never get them to dry up again - I made this painful experience... I had to throw them away eventually, after walking two days long with them wet like that.
Otherwise, once you get off the coast and above 1000m it's quite nice. One hike my wife and I did was to the lagoon of the Barva Volcano (3000m altitude) and our hands were freezing because of the cold, the rain and the wind, so better have some gloves too next time going there or places like that...


----------



## AlanF (Dec 23, 2018)

Fun shots Jack!


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2018)

Nice series, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks guys. Of course I'm no expert on waxwings but once you start shooting them you're bound to learn a little. Last two years - no rink but previously I tried to get a repeat to get better shots with new gear but no bites (so to speak). You can see in the shots how thrilled they were to have been in frigid water!

Great advice regarding Costa Rica!! Makes me think of being in Arizona in mid winter, nice and warm, and then travelling up to Flagstaff via Route 66. 4L jug of water froze over night and we had every possible cloth item over our sleeping bags and nearly froze.

Jack


----------



## storioni (Dec 24, 2018)

Wishing you all Happy Holidays and a Merry Christmas! My presents this year 

Spotted Antbird (x2), Scarlet-rumped Tanager (x2), Tropical Kingbird, Grey-breasted Wood-Wren, Sooty Thrush, Long-tailed Silky Flycatcher and a pale Black-billed Nightingale Thrush.
Hope there's enough for everyone


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2018)

Very nice series, storioni.

Thank you! Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 24, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, storioni.
> 
> Thank you! Merry Christmas to you as well.



+1 and best of the season to all.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Dec 26, 2018)

Great shots Jack, Storioni!
Storioni: "Hope there's enough for everyone" - I don't think so - keep posting!
*Merry Christmas to everyone!*


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 26, 2018)

I have a question. What is the best way to adjust the white balance on shots such as my ice waxwings. I've tried temperature and clicking on a white patch on the bird. One of my earlier shots was taken just after sunrise. should I leave the warm coloration as is?

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi Jack. 
Lots of really nice shots here recently, an interesting series of the waxwings. 
I don’t know the answer to the best way, as for should you leave the warm colour, I think that comes down to the purpose of the shot and personal preference. 
If the shot is supposed to be an accurate representation of the bird then adjust, if it is supposed to be an accurate representation of the scene then keep the warm tones. If it is purely for your pleasure then warm it up, cool it down, play until you are happy! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> I have a question. What is the best way to adjust the white balance on shots such as my ice waxwings. I've tried temperature and clicking on a white patch on the bird. One of my earlier shots was taken just after sunrise. should I leave the warm coloration as is?
> 
> Jack


----------



## ISv (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi Jack, my first approach is to compare the photo with the image of the bird in my memory (and I have very good visual memory) - if the white was changed by the reflections from the environment I don't care much, it is haw the bird was looking. If you look few pages back at my Cockatoo - the WB was so fooled by the complex light, the bird was looking pale orange. It is not how I see it, and I had to correct the colors (I usually start with the temperature but many times it's more complex). It still has some tints (but they were present also in the live bird) but now it looks more like "white bird" .


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 26, 2018)

ISv said:


> Hi Jack, my first approach is to compare the photo with the image of the bird in my memory (and I have very good visual memory) - if the white was changed by the reflections from the environment I don't care much, it is haw the bird was looking. If you look few pages back at my Cockatoo - the WB was so fooled by the complex light, the bird was looking pale orange. It is not how I see it, and I had to correct the colors (I usually start with the temperature but many times it's more complex). It still has some tints (but they were present also in the live bird) but now it looks more like "white bird" .



Thanks very much for this. Unfortunately i don't have visual memory at all and sometime reference material (books etc.) are not too accurate also. However, in my journey into photography I am at least now becoming more aware of casts so perhaps I will gain skill in this.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 26, 2018)

In that case Jack, use the golden glow you shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 26, 2018)

What got me musing about this was the fact that slightly different angles and backgrounds gave quite different coloration in spite of being shot close to the same time.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Dec 27, 2018)

Jack, it is always like that, you rarely will shoot the same object in the same light. Here I will post few photos of my rarest bird - Leucistic Pacific Golden Plower. I choose this one because it is really exceptional (just search the net for such a Plower, at least last year there was no single shot available... There are many thousands of this bird around during the winter but leucistic - forget! The first photo was taken at ~12:00 p.m, thinly overcast day, slight adjustments to mach what I have seen. Four days later I went there to check on it (they are territorial and use to stay on the same place for long). It was ~7:30 in December morning and the sun was very low, no single cloud there. Completely different cast (tint, hue, temperature of the light). My first reaction was to change this to the "real" colors (and I have a variant like that). Returned back - *to save the spirit of that morning *(and any way, I already had the real colors). And what actually are the real colors - the same bird has different tint/hue in different lighting conditions... For common birds I don't bother to think that much (but I may adjust the colors if I think the photo is good enough...). I like your photos as they are, you may decrease the blue with the RAW curves for the last two but be careful - you may sit in even deeper mud!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 27, 2018)

ISV thanks very much for that bit of wisdom. I feel more comfortable about how to deal with this already. Your samples are great.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2018)

Nice pictures, Isv.


----------



## ISv (Dec 27, 2018)

Jack, looking at your "*CR for the Humour" *I was almost ready to say : "put a reference card next to the bird". Almost immediately I realize it will not work (and is not joke anymore, even if you have exceptionally friendly bird ). Where exactly do you want to put that card? Look at the cast on the breast of the Plower in the third photo... I don't think you will get the same WB if you put the card in front of the breast, or behind of the tail of the bird... I'm thinking the Alan's advise - it makes a lot of sense (looking for the magic 18% gray), but I'm not sure it will work for so different light... 
Any way we are here to learn between the fun, I found it very useful!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 27, 2018)

I tend not to enhance colours etc and prefer to go for the natural. I think the pros like Art Morris use Photoshop a lot to get dramatic effects. It's interesting reading the latest thread on the 1DXII replacement where real pro sports photographers have just written how much they have to crop, so we are not the only ones. I sometimes have felt that we were the unreasonable ones with our demands for cropping.


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 27, 2018)

Laughing Kookaburra, Narooma, NSW South Coast, Australia


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 27, 2018)

Australian Pelican, Wagonga Inlet, Narooma, NSW South Coast


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 27, 2018)

Little Pied Cormorant, Wagonga Inlet, Narooma, NSW South Coast, Australia


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 27, 2018)

Pied Oystercatcher, Wagonga Inlet, Narooma, NSW South Coast, Australia


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 27, 2018)

Greater crested terns, Narooma Surf Beach, NSW South Coast, Australia


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 27, 2018)

White faced heron, Wagonga Marina, Narooma, NSW South Coast, Australia


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 27, 2018)

Great (Black) Cormorant, Kianga Beach headland, NSW South Coast, Australia


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 27, 2018)

Rainbow Lorikeet, Narooma, NSW South Coast, Australia


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 27, 2018)

Brown falcon, Werribee, Victoria, Australia


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 27, 2018)

Australian Wood duck, Caulfield, Victoria, Australia


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2018)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, dslrdummy.


----------



## bluediablo (Dec 27, 2018)

dslrdummy said:


> Australian Pelican, Wagonga Inlet, Narooma, NSW South Coast
> View attachment 182302


all beautiful shots! I really like this Pelican close up. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ArunP (Dec 27, 2018)

Cool shots Jack, ISv, and storioni!


----------



## storioni (Dec 27, 2018)

Oh my, tough competition around!  Wonderful shots, ISv and dslrdummy!

This time a Tiger Heron and a juvenile+adult Black Hawk


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 27, 2018)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, dslrdummy.


Thanks Click


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2018)

Very nice pictures, storioni.


----------



## ISv (Dec 29, 2018)

Beautiful photos dslrdummy and storioni!


----------



## storioni (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks all for the appreciation! The next 2-3 weeks I won't be around so much so I'm leaving you for now with this female Pale-billed Woodpecker. A happy and productive New Year to all birding friends!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 29, 2018)

Just looked up the bird and it is big! Great shot.

Jack


----------



## Durf (Dec 29, 2018)

My Saturday morning Chickadee shot.... 
| 80D with the Sigma 150-600 |


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2018)

Beautiful shot, storioni.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2018)

Durf said:


> My Saturday morning Chickadee shot....
> | 80D with the Sigma 150-600 |




Very nice, Durf.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 29, 2018)

Here are a couple of shots taken today with the 5DSR and 100-400mm II at iso 6400 because it was so dark with no direct light on the great tit and marsh tit. These are crops that have not been reduced in size and show that the 5DSR is quite usable in low light and high iso. Without direct light they never look that sharp or contrasty, but the noise is very well controlled by DxO PRIME.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Vern (Dec 29, 2018)

Hawk visited on this warm winter day to eat a snake. I think it's a juvenile redtail.
5DMKIV, ISO 640, 600 II + 1.4X III, f 7.1, 1/500.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2018)

Great shors, Vern.


----------



## Monte (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Monte (Dec 29, 2018)

I notice that the images that I just posted have a totally different colour cast than what I see when I open them on my monitor individually, the same monitor. Yes, I've calibrated my monitor. What's up with that?? I've posted these same files on other sites with no coloraturas changes in viewing them.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 29, 2018)

Monte - No clue but nice shots never the less, especially the first.

Alan the high ISO shot are nice but just not quite how we'd prefer them to look. Hard to beat good lighting - maybe some fill flash??

Jack


----------



## Monte (Dec 29, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Monte - No clue but nice shots never the less, especially the first.
> 
> Alan the high ISO shot are nice but just not quite how we'd prefer them to look. Hard to beat good lighting - maybe some fill flash??
> 
> Jack


I think I’ve figured a way around it. I posted some cat images using imgur url’s and they worked and looked right.


----------



## Monte (Dec 30, 2018)

Here's the same two uploaded via Imgur.



https%3A//i.imgur.com/wnT5SQ8.jpg[/img]']


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Monte. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## Vern (Dec 30, 2018)

tone mapped one file - I like what this did to the background


----------



## ISv (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice shots Monte!


----------



## ISv (Dec 30, 2018)

Really great shots Vern (and your ID looks spot on for me)! 
What program did you use for mapping (you are not the only one that likes it)!


----------



## Durf (Dec 30, 2018)

Monte said:


> I notice that the images that I just posted have a totally different colour cast than what I see when I open them on my monitor individually, the same monitor. Yes, I've calibrated my monitor. What's up with that?? I've posted these same files on other sites with no coloraturas changes in viewing them.



I've noticed the same thing with some of my pics I've posted recently to this forum, huge color difference. They are fine posted on other sites, but here, they look totally different.....


----------



## ISv (Dec 30, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan the high ISO shot are nice but just not quite how we'd prefer them to look. Hard to beat good lighting - maybe some fill flash??
> 
> Jack



Jack, I'm almost 100% agree with your opinion. Instead of "Hard to beat good lighting..." I may write "Impossible to..." mostly because I'm not sure the fill flash will get you to the same results (well, at least I'm not very good in this, I always see some differences that I personally don't like).

On other hand there are situations when if you don't shoot you just go home with nothing! And I think there are some folks around who need to get that shot, no matter how fine it will look as a picture (by one or other reason). Alan is Alan and he loves to show what his equipment is able to do (and stretching the boundaries time to time...). Is that useful here in the forum? I think so (well, I'm sure so): despite the photos are hardly competing with photos taken in proper light, they are still photos taken home and for some purposes they are 100% good enough. All this is an info that may help the guys who are after the object at any price. I'm not sure Alan is doing this exactly by the same reasons  but it works there well enough... 
I'm not very sure if I succeed to express myself good enough (in English) and it's just my opinion. Could be interesting to see what others are thinking about that anyway?


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 30, 2018)

Pied Oystercatcher on one leg, Narooma, NSW South Coast, Australia


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 30, 2018)

Black-shouldered kite, Werribee, Australia


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 30, 2018)

Sulphur-crested cockatoo, Oakleigh, Victoria, Australia


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 30, 2018)

Carmine bee-eaters, South Luangwa, Zambia


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 30, 2018)

Masked Lapwings, Narooma, NSW South Coast, Australia


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2018)

Very nice series, dslrdummy.


----------



## 7DmkI (Dec 30, 2018)

Saw it again this morning...


----------



## dslrdummy (Dec 30, 2018)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dslrdummy.


Thanks Click


----------



## ISv (Dec 31, 2018)

dslrdummy and 7DmkI - very nice photos!
My short trip today (I'm still fighting nasty bronchitis) didn't produce the bird I was targeting, but at least I got an opportunity to shoot "portrait" of the White Tern (juvenile)! First photo is Yellow-fronted canary. BTW as with many other photos that I posted here, these are de-saturated (-6-9 in PL) RAW files...


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2018)

7DmkI and ISv,

Very nice pictures, guys.

Happy New Year!


----------



## AaronT (Dec 31, 2018)

Beautiful colors and detail ISv!


----------



## 7DmkI (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks, Click.

Edit


Click said:


> 7DmkI and ISv,
> 
> Very nice pictures, guys.
> 
> Happy New Year!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 31, 2018)

Very nice Isv. Why did you desaturate?


----------



## ISv (Dec 31, 2018)

AaronT said:


> Beautiful colors and detail ISv!


Click and AaronT - thanks!
And yeah - Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## ISv (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks Alan! 
Concerning the "desaturation": In some cases I'm trying to easy some unwanted tints (off course it doesn't eliminated them totally) before starting correction with other tools.
In many cases with desaturation you can get more detail in somewhat "clogged" color canals (with the sensor of my camera it happens most frequently with the red canal). Also, when made carefully it renders more natural color (at least in my eyes).


----------



## AlanF (Dec 31, 2018)

I also like natural colours. A pro who occasionally posts here always increases saturation, and many folks like it. But it's not to my taste.


----------



## OlAf (Dec 31, 2018)

_E1A4221 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2019)

Nice picture, OlAf.


----------



## OlAf (Jan 2, 2019)

_61A9456 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## AaronT (Jan 2, 2019)

Beautiful photos Olaf. I like the colours.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 2, 2019)

A couple of rather large birds, a Secretary Bird and an East African Crowned Crane..


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2019)

Lovely shot, OlAf.


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Alan. I especially like the fist one.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 2, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Alan. I especially like the fist one.


But, wouldn't you like a secretary like that?
Thanks Click.


----------



## ISv (Jan 3, 2019)

Nice photos OIAf!


----------



## ISv (Jan 3, 2019)

AlanF said:


> But, wouldn't you like a secretary like that?
> Thanks Click.



Sorry Alan, but I have a little bit different taste concerning the "secretaries"! 
Very nice pictures off course and the bird "Secretary" is always amazing!


----------



## mikekeck (Jan 4, 2019)

A female Downy Woodpecker from today in Texas (5D iv, 70-200 2.8L ii, 1.4x iii; 265mm, ISO 1600, F5.6, 1/125)


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2019)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, mikekeck.


----------



## digigal (Jan 4, 2019)

AlanF said:


> A couple of rather large birds, a Secretary Bird and an East African Crowned Crane..
> View attachment 182409
> View attachment 182410


Nice shots! If I'm not watching, I always cut the Secretary Bird feet off--they have such long legs!
Catherine


----------



## digigal (Jan 4, 2019)

Emperor Penguin Chicks on a "walkabout" while their parents are off fishing and discover the remains of a deceased penguin chick. Snow Hill, Antarctica




Emperor chick and parents stand in front of a glacier. Snow Hill



It was a fabulous trip. I could watch these little guys all day--they're like toddlers in snowsuits wandering around in the snow.

Catherine


----------



## AlanF (Jan 4, 2019)

Absolutely superb, Catherine!
Did you have to go out in a Zodiac to take the photo? What camera and lens did you use?
Alan


----------



## AlanF (Jan 4, 2019)

Just packing to fly to Florida for a couple of weeks to use up some BA airmiles, a circular tour beginning and ending in Orlando. Decided to travel light, just the 5DSR + 100-400mm II for me and the Sony RX10IV for my wife as we hope to spend most of the time walking around nature reserves and some sightseeing. Hope to do some posting.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2019)

Awesome. Beautiful shots! Well done, digital.


----------



## digigal (Jan 4, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Absolutely superb, Catherine!
> Did you have to go out in a Zodiac to take the photo? What camera and lens did you use?
> Alan





AlanF said:


> Absolutely superb, Catherine!
> Did you have to go out in a Zodiac to take the photo? What camera and lens did you use?
> Alan


We went down on the Russian icebreaker, the Captain Khlebnikov, then flew in on helicopters, and then hiked in a mile with our gear. The Emperors nest on fast ice (ice that is attached to land) so they never "officially" set foot on land their whole lives. I used a 7DMII and a 100-400 II or the new 70-200/f4 II for all my shots. I tried taking my M5 but didn't work because of the glare. Artie Morris was on the same trip with his GF.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 4, 2019)

digigal said:


> We went down on the Russian icebreaker, the Captain Khlebnikov, then flew in on helicopters, and then hiked in a mile with our gear. The Emperors nest on fast ice (ice that is attached to land) so they never "officially" set foot on land their whole lives. I used a 7DMII and a 100-400 II or the new 70-200/f4 II for all my shots. I tried taking my M5 but didn't work because of the glare. Artie Morris was on the same trip with his GF.



That's very interesting as Art Morris complained bitterly on his blog about the boat, and he normally enthuses. I recall he wrote that you couldn't take photos from the boat as it was too rocky. Is that so?


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 4, 2019)

mikekeck said:


> A female Downy Woodpecker from today in Texas (5D iv, 70-200 2.8L ii, 1.4x iii; 265mm, ISO 1600, F5.6, 1/125)
> View attachment 182436


Lovely picture. I see lots of them up here in Canada, and have even had one land in my hand looking for a treat.




I mounted a branch beside the bird feeders and drilled some holes into it to hold shelled sunflower seeds. This get them land I close to me for a treat. I even have a comfy chair to sit in while I wait.


----------



## digigal (Jan 5, 2019)

AlanF said:


> That's very interesting as Art Morris complained bitterly on his blog about the boat, and he normally enthuses. I recall he wrote that you couldn't take photos from the boat as it was too rocky. Is that so?


He was right about not being able to take any pictures!! This was my 4th trip to Antarctica and because it was on a flat bottomed icebreaker it was the roughest across the Drake I've ever had. I was sitting in my room and the chair I was in was thrown over and I hit my head and hip on the floor--thankfully not breaking anything!. This picture was taken from our window and I've got tons more like it. Boats with a keel are more stable so they manage the waves and seas better.
But, I have to say, Artie's a bit of a whiner, I'm older than he is and didn't have the luxury of someone else carrying my gear out and back. This trips' express purpose was to go to the Emperors and it requires an icebreaker which is not good in rough seas and that's the definition of the Drake. Boats with a keel handle the Drake much better and allow for deck photography but they won't get you to the Emperors. You pay your money and you take your choice!!
Crossing the Drake



On the ice


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 5, 2019)

I know it's winter now, but I finally edited some fall warbler photos! All taken with 7D mkii / EF500 f4 / 1.4xiii.

Bay-breasted Warbler (1st fall)
Blackpoll Warbler (1st fall)
Cape May Warbler (female-1st fall)
Chestnut-sided Warbler (1st fall)
Magnolia Warbler (1st fall)
Nashville Warbler (1st fall)
Northern Parula (1st fall)
Tennessee Warbler (1st fall)
Wilson's Warbler (1st fall)

Jeremy


----------



## AlanF (Jan 5, 2019)

digigal said:


> He was right about not being able to take any pictures!! This was my 4th trip to Antarctica and because it was on a flat bottomed icebreaker it was the roughest across the Drake I've ever had. I was sitting in my room and the chair I was in was thrown over and I hit my head and hip on the floor--thankfully not breaking anything!. This picture was taken from our window and I've got tons more like it. Boats with a keel are more stable so they manage the waves and seas better.
> But, I have to say, Artie's a bit of a whiner, I'm older than he is and didn't have the luxury of someone else carrying my gear out and back. This trips' express purpose was to go to the Emperors and it requires an icebreaker which is not good in rough seas and that's the definition of the Drake. Boats with a keel handle the Drake much better and allow for deck photography but they won't get you to the Emperors. You pay your money and you take your choice!!
> Crossing the Drake
> View attachment 182447
> ...


Thanks for the account. He did mention someone was thrown across a room. It’s a small world. It was worth it for that marvellous shot!


----------



## ISv (Jan 5, 2019)

Absolutely awesome photos! mikekeck, Catherine, Don and Jmeyer - great shots guys! 
Jmeyer - this is really nicely done series (especially concidering the usual behavior of these birds)!
After such a great shots I was hesitating to post my more than humble contribution, especially because both birds are more than common around...
White-rumped Shama and Common Waxbill.


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2019)

Beautiful series, Jeremy.


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2019)

Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## digigal (Jan 5, 2019)

Great Warblers, Jeremy. I don't have the patience to photograph them, but they and the kinglets are so sweet. I get some through my garden and enjoy watching them.
ISv, I just love that Common Waxbill--for a bird that beautiful you would think the ornithologist could come up with a better name!
Catherine


----------



## digigal (Jan 5, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Just packing to fly to Florida for a couple of weeks to use up some BA airmiles, a circular tour beginning and ending in Orlando. Decided to travel light, just the 5DSR + 100-400mm II for me and the Sony RX10IV for my wife as we hope to spend most of the time walking around nature reserves and some sightseeing. Hope to do some posting.


Enjoy the birds--there are lots of resident ones and I don't know if some of the early nesters will be starting to stake out territory and gathering nesting materials yet. Seems like that starts around March but it's been a long time since I've been there. We head to Tanzania the first of Feb for the birthing season and to look for predators and I'll do a stop in Arusha looking for flamingos.
Catherine


----------



## AlanF (Jan 5, 2019)

digigal said:


> Enjoy the birds--there are lots of resident ones and I don't know if some of the early nesters will be starting to stake out territory and gathering nesting materials yet. Seems like that starts around March but it's been a long time since I've been there. We head to Tanzania the first of Feb for the birthing season and to look for predators and I'll do a stop in Arusha looking for flamingos.
> Catherine


We had a fantastic time in Tanzania in November, birding from dawn to dusk for a solid 14 days, and spent a couple of days in Arusha and saw greater and lesser flamingos.


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 5, 2019)

Thank you everyone! Warblers are my favorite! I'm lucky enough to have close to 40 species pass through my state in the spring and fall. Most of the times I can get within a few feet of them. It's so rewarding and peaceful being so close to nature! 

Jeremy


----------



## Berowne (Jan 5, 2019)

So much beautiful pictures, thanks to all of you!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jan 5, 2019)

*Closeups of a Goldeneye munching on a crab. Shows some interesting anatomical details.


*


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2019)

Nice shots, Jeff.


----------



## ISv (Jan 5, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Jeff.


+1!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 6, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> *Closeups of a Goldeneye munching on a crab. Shows some interesting anatomical details.*



Very interesting shots!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 6, 2019)

Another waxwing shot of bad behaviour; they're pretty aggressive birds. Low light and higher shutter so not really up to snuff.


----------



## mikekeck (Jan 6, 2019)

A male Northern Cardinal in Texas (4 Jan 2018). They are abundant here, but I still enjoy photographing them! (5D iv, 70-200 2.8L ii, 1.4x iii; 280mm, ISO 2000, F8, 1/400)


----------



## mikekeck (Jan 7, 2019)

Tufted Titmouse. An abundant bird in Texas (4 Jan 2018). (5D iv, 70-200 2.8L ii, 1.4x iii; 280mm, ISO 1600

, F8, 1/400)


----------



## AlanF (Jan 7, 2019)

mikekeck said:


> A male Northern Cardinal in Texas (4 Jan 2018). They are abundant here, but I still enjoy photographing them! (5D iv, 70-200 2.8L ii, 1.4x iii; 280mm, ISO 2000, F8, 1/400)


They are gorgeous birds. I always try to get a shot when visiting the US, which I might do this week and next. Two very nice shots.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 7, 2019)

Just arrived at Orlando and then off birdwatching around Florida tomorrow. Immigration lines were awful. But, we should be really grateful to those loyal Federal employees who are working unpaid. Unfortunately, some local attractions will be closed.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2019)

Very nice shots. Well done, Mike.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Another waxwing shot of bad behaviour; they're pretty aggressive birds. Low light and higher shutter so not really up to snuff.



Nice picture, Jack.


----------



## ISv (Jan 7, 2019)

Jack, for what they are actually fighting? "My place in the cold pool"? Honestly in Europe I have never seen more than two of these at once...


----------



## ISv (Jan 7, 2019)

mikekeck said:


> Tufted Titmouse. An abundant bird in Texas (4 Jan 2018). (5D iv, 70-200 2.8L ii, 1.4x iii; 280mm, ISO 1600
> View attachment 182480
> , F8, 1/400)



mikeckek - beutifull shots! I'm adding the female of the Northern as well as the Red-crested Cardinal (not Cardinal at all, they are different group).
For the Tufted Titmouse I'm jealous - we don't have them here (and really fine shot!).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 7, 2019)

ISv said:


> Jack, for what they are actually fighting? "My place in the cold pool"? Honestly in Europe I have never seen more than two of these at once...



Thanks Click and others for the likes.

ISV, you'd have to ask them but I suspect that it's turf protection and in this case perhaps the best puddle. They are just plain rude and I suspect "they" are males!

That was water, ready to freeze so I was amazed how they loved being in it. I suspect that they get very thirsty when they ingest typically 5 - 8 berries at a time and later regurgitate

the skins that you see on the ice. Another cute but rather poor shot. This is just like my wife and son! 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2019)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2019)

Angry birds. Nice picture, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 7, 2019)

Click said:


> Angry birds. Nice picture, Jack.



Once again, these seem mostly to be male-female interactions with the male being more aggressive - shame on males.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2019)

LOL


----------



## Lalumière (Jan 7, 2019)

I am a newcomer to CanonRumors, and I would like to share with you some of the bird pictures I took in Central America. I took most pictures with Canon 7D and 7D Mk2 bodies. Canon 500mm f4, and 400mm f5.6 lenses. Sometime I use Canon EF 2X III and EF 1.4X II extenders. Most photos are taken hand held without tripod.


Barred antshrike


Collared Aracari


Crimson-backed tanager


Rufous-tailed hummingbird


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 7, 2019)

*Lalumière *welcome and great photos - post more. How about a little more detail on the trip.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2019)

Excellent photos, Lalumiere!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 7, 2019)

Lalumière said:


> I am a newcomer to CanonRumors, and I would like to share with you some of the bird pictures I took in Central America. I took most pictures with Canon 7D and 7D Mk2 bodies. Canon 500mm f4, and 400mm f5.6 lenses. Sometime I use Canon EF 2X III and EF 1.4X II extenders. Most photos are taken hand held without tripod.




WOW! Great shots! Welcome to the forum and hope to see more from you!


----------



## dpc (Jan 7, 2019)

January 7th, 2018: Our great horned owl neighbours snoozing in one of our conifers. I was hoping for an 'open eye' picture but its nap time for the owls. There's a slight blurriness to the photo. I had the camera set to HD and the alignment seems a bit off. Not too bad, though. (7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C)


----------



## Lalumière (Jan 7, 2019)

Some bird pictures from Costa Rica


White-throated Magpie-Jay


Brown pelican


Violet sabrewing


Pteroglossus


Black-crowned night heron


Anhinga


----------



## Lalumière (Jan 7, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> WOW! Great shots! Welcome to the forum and hope to see more from you!


Thank you very much, I'll post more.


----------



## Lalumière (Jan 7, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> *Lalumière *welcome and great photos - post more. How about a little more detail on the trip.
> 
> Jack


I have been to Costa Rica twice, in 2015 and 2016. We started our 2015 trip from Tortuguero where we spent three days. After that we rented an SUV for the rest of our trip. We went to the Sarapiqui River, then the Arenal region, Monteverde, San Luis, Tarcoles, Puntarena and Jaco and I forget some. We loved Costa Rica so much, that we returned the following year to visit the northwest of the country. Costa Rica is really fun!


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2019)

Lalumière said:


> I am a newcomer to CanonRumors, and I would like to share with you some of the bird pictures I took in Central America. I took most pictures with Canon 7D and 7D Mk2 bodies. Canon 500mm f4, and 400mm f5.6 lenses. Sometime I use Canon EF 2X III and EF 1.4X II extenders. Most photos are taken hand held without tripod.
> Barred antshrike
> 
> Collared Aracari
> ...




Awesome! Beautiful pictures. Well done, Lalumière.


...And welcome to CR


----------



## Lalumière (Jan 7, 2019)

I took these pictures near the Gamboa Resort. There a lot of birds in Panama.


Trogon



Kite


Kite


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2019)

Another beautiful series. Great shots.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 8, 2019)

What a wealth of excellent pictures in the last couple of weeks... 
Welcome to @Lalumière - and your excellent contribution! But also beautiful pictures from the 'regulars' 
What a shame that I can't seem to find the time to really enjoy all those new submissions...
Wiebe.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jan 8, 2019)

Lalumière said:


> Some bird pictures from Costa Rica


Beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing. I think that's a yellow crowned rather than a black crowned night heron if anybody is keeping score. The black crowned are black on top but I don't think they have the black chin strap.


----------



## Lalumière (Jan 8, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing. I think that's a yellow-crowned rather than a black crowned night-heron if anybody is keeping score. The black-crowned are black on top but I don't think they have the black chin strap.


Thank you for your comment. Sometime i become lost ! I'm going to make the change.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jan 8, 2019)

Lalumière said:


> Thank you for your comment. Sometime i become lost ! I'm going to make the change.


I hesitated to say anything as I didn't want to be rude but I figured best to let you know. The photos are excellent. Great work!


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 8, 2019)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> I hesitated to say anything as I didn't want to be rude but I figured best to let you know. The photos are excellent. Great work!


I was wondering about that..... around here, the Black Crowned night heron looks like this:


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2019)

ID info here:

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Black-crowned_Night-Heron/id


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jan 9, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I was wondering about that..... around here, the Black Crowned night heron looks like this:


Same here on the east coast of the USA. I'm no expert but Black and Yellow crowned night herons breed in the wetlands near here so I see both quite often.


----------



## ISv (Jan 9, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I was wondering about that..... around here, the Black Crowned night heron looks like this:
> View attachment 182512






.... or like this: first one is typical juvenile, second one is in transition to adult. Follow the link from Click to see how to separate both species when juveniles. I don't think you should pay attention to the red eyes, especially in the transition- it may come slowly... Oh, and the yellow and black bills - I don't know ! Juveniles are more difficult to separate, at least for people who have never seen one of the species (like me )!
*You have nice shots anyway!*


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks for sharing, ISv.


----------



## jasonkayla2 (Jan 9, 2019)

Canon 5D Mark iv, Tamron 150-600g2


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2019)

Beautiful shots, jasonkayla2.


----------



## OlAf (Jan 10, 2019)

_61A2446 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Lalumière (Jan 10, 2019)

Gamboa and Pipeline road



Long-billed hermit


Masked Tityra 


*keel-billed toucan* 


Rufous Motmot


Glittering-throated emerald ? ? ?

Gamboa and Pipeline road

Feel free to let me know if I make any mistakes in identifying birds.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 10, 2019)

ISv said:


> Jack, I'm almost 100% agree with your opinion. Instead of "Hard to beat good lighting..." I may write "Impossible to..." mostly because I'm not sure the fill flash will get you to the same results (well, at least I'm not very good in this, I always see some differences that I personally don't like).
> 
> On other hand there are situations when if you don't shoot you just go home with nothing! And I think there are some folks around who need to get that shot, no matter how fine it will look as a picture (by one or other reason). Alan is Alan and he loves to show what his equipment is able to do (and stretching the boundaries time to time...). Is that useful here in the forum? I think so (well, I'm sure so): despite the photos are hardly competing with photos taken in proper light, they are still photos taken home and for some purposes they are 100% good enough. All this is an info that may help the guys who are after the object at any price. I'm not sure Alan is doing this exactly by the same reasons  but it works there well enough...
> I'm not very sure if I succeed to express myself good enough (in English) and it's just my opinion. Could be interesting to see what others are thinking about that anyway?


You are pretty close to the truth.

CR is a site for gearheads who want to know what Canon is likely to be producing in the future, what you can do with Canon gear now, how the different bodies and lenses compare with each other and with other makes. It is not a specialist bird photography site that requires outstanding photos but it contains forums where the members exchange information about how their gear performs and what can be got out of it and share tips. For the reasons of information exchange, I always leave the EXIFs on my uploads and usually state the body, lens and focal length as well as other details. I am interested in what other bodies and lenses can do and generally download images from other posters to look at their techniques.

My own view is that members of CR who actively participate in forums should be allowed the self-indulgence of posting their images in the various image forums, some as a matter of pride, others for objects of discussion. It is a pity we are 100% enthusiastic about every bird image posted and constructive criticism is virtually non-existent as information exchange about composition and technique would be useful.


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2019)

Nice shot, OlAf.


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Lalumiere.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey Alan, while I think I get your point and basically agree, we all know that every individual will have their own specific reasons for being here in the bird thread as well as in other threads that are more gear oriented. I think I can speak for at least a few regulars that in this thread we shed a little of our gear focus and place the bird at the forefront, but obviously CR wouldn't exist if it were not for the technology. We also seem to be able to have one of the friendliest atmospheres of the whole forum.

Speaking strictly for myself, I have consciously determined that I would not post photos or speak up if I were not willing to take criticism and I have on occasion expressed that we should all thicken our skins and allow for such exchanges without getting hackles up. It's the critical appraisal that benefits us the most if we're willing to allow it.

When you and I both shot 300's I started watching your posts with keen interest and have appreciated your feedback on gear immensely (I showed up as a complete dodo with so much to learn) and then lo and behold we were both buying the 400 DO, but different cameras. There are many times, aside from video, that I've thought I should have bought the 5D4 but at this point I'll either buy nothing, a 5DSR as you've suggested (cheap) or maybe move into the R.

And then I think, here I sit in the dead of winter shooting next to nothing; I must be nuts thinking about another camera!

FWIW I'd like to suggest to bird thread posters that we include a little more information to add context to the photos like Alan does.

I'd also like to express thanks to all those who contribute their knowledge/expertise specific to bird ID etc.!! 

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 10, 2019)

I sit in both camps. I love to see some of the fantastic images of birds of the world, but I am also interested in the gear that took them and the techniques used to do so. While it is great to see a perfect picture taken with the finest of gear, it is also great to see what can be done with lesser gear and different techniques.


----------



## Lalumière (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi,
Is there a way to add or see EXIF data to photos already published on your site?
THANK YOU !


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 11, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I sit in both camps. I love to see some of the fantastic images of birds of the world, but I am also interested in the gear that took them and the techniques used to do so. While it is great to see a perfect picture taken with the finest of gear, it is also great to see what can be done with lesser gear and different techniques.



And I'll chime in and ask posters to add more textual information on both gear and technique and situation. About the data, I believe you have to download the image to see that. I am interested but don't typically bother.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi Lalumière.
If you want to add the exif info, you can click edit and type it in to the text. If the exif has not been stripped from the shot (Alan’s shots still have it) you can go through a few steps to see it, on my iPad I click the picture which opens it in the viewer then click the box with the arrow pointing out, this opens a new page, then copy the link and paste it in Jeffrey’s Image Metadata Viewer, if the exif is intact you will see the details of the shot, equipment, settings etc.
Unfortunately many must have their export set to strip the exif, including yours?  I thought the CR site might have been stripping the exif but Alan’s is definitely there.
Some of the pictures are hosted on Flickr, like Olaf’s and again if the exif is not stripped on upload the exif is all there.

If you want help from Craig (CR Guy) you probably need to ask on the Suggestions / Issues thread, I think this is a thread he regularly monitors, too many threads for him to monitor all of them all the time and I think this one needs watching the least! 

Cheers, Graham.



Lalumière said:


> Hi,
> Is there a way to add or see EXIF data to photos already published on your site?
> THANK YOU !


----------



## AlanF (Jan 11, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I sit in both camps. I love to see some of the fantastic images of birds of the world, but I am also interested in the gear that took them and the techniques used to do so. While it is great to see a perfect picture taken with the finest of gear, it is also great to see what can be done with lesser gear and different techniques.


That's precisely my attitude as well. The goals are to take some great photos and others for the record and identification, the means are to learn about suitable cameras, lenses and techniques. CR is an unusual forum because we can both post photos and chew the cud about gear. I have learned a lot here.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 12, 2019)

* “A wonderful bird is the Pelican.*
*His beak can hold more than his belly can.*
*He can hold in his beak*
*Enough food for a week!*
*But I'll be darned if I know how the hellican?**”*
― Dixon Lanier Merritt

5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC 189mm f/7.1
*


*


----------



## mikekeck (Jan 12, 2019)

American Goldfinch in Texas. A common bird in the winter here. Unfortunately, they are not here when they have their beautiful summer plumage. 
I just got this lens today! I already love it.. 5D iv, 100-400L ii, 1.4x iii; ISO 2000, F 10, 1/160; 560 mm (all I got!)


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2019)

mikekeck said:


> American Goldfinch in Texas. A common bird in the winter here. Unfortunately, they are not here when they have their beautiful summer plumage.
> I just got this lens today! I already love it.. 5D iv, 100-400L ii, 1.4x iii; ISO 2000, F 10, 1/160; 560 mm (all I got!)



Lovely. Nicely done, Mike.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 12, 2019)

Click said:


> Lovely. Nicely done, Mike.



+1 I can scarcely believe it's the bird I see in the summer!  I'll take yours over mine any day but this shows the colour contrast and probably regional east west differences.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 12, 2019)

Alan, the second shot is especially sweet.

Jack


----------



## Lalumière (Jan 12, 2019)

mikekeck said:


> View attachment 182590
> American Goldfinch in Texas. A common bird in the winter here. Unfortunately, they are not here when they have their beautiful summer plumage.
> I just got this lens today! I already love it.. 5D iv, 100-400L ii, 1.4x iii; ISO 2000, F 10, 1/160; 560 mm (all I got!)


Very good picture, and at ISO 2000 with no noise! My 7DII need to be replace. The 100-400L II lens also is very sharp.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 12, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Lalumière.
> If you want to add the exif info, you can click edit and type it in to the text. If the exif has not been stripped from the shot (Alan’s shots still have it) you can go through a few steps to see it, on my iPad I click the picture which opens it in the viewer then click the box with the arrow pointing out, this opens a new page, then copy the link and paste it in Jeffrey’s Image Metadata Viewer, if the exif is intact you will see the details of the shot, equipment, settings etc.
> Unfortunately many must have their export set to strip the exif, including yours?  I thought the CR site might have been stripping the exif but Alan’s is definitely there.
> Some of the pictures are hosted on Flickr, like Olaf’s and again if the exif is not stripped on upload the exif is all there.
> ...



Is there anything NOT included in that viewer!!

Jack


----------



## mikekeck (Jan 12, 2019)

Lalumière said:


> Very good picture, and at ISO 2000 with no noise! My 7DII need to be replace. The 100-400L II lens also is very sharp.



Thanks! I did do some noise reduction in Lightroom, but I have been very pleased with the lack of noise with the 5D iv. My very-unscientific opinion is that the noise at ISO 1600 is comparable to my 6Dii at ISO 800.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 12, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> +1 I can scarcely believe it's the bird I see in the summer!  I'll take yours over mine any day but this shows the colour contrast and probably regional east west differences.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 182591


Nice shot Jack , Same birds but different genders.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 13, 2019)

jprusa said:


> Nice shot Jack , Same birds but different genders.



Thanks, I figured that but the females I've shot here didn't really match either. These are Alberta birds.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2019)

Lovely shot, Jack.


----------



## mikekeck (Jan 13, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks, I figured that but the females I've shot here didn't really match either. These are Alberta birds.
> 
> Jack



Jack: the adult males are slightly more colorful than the first bird I posted a photo of, but even the males' plumage looks

nothing like the beautiful ones in your photos. This photo is the male in winter plumage, from a few days ago.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 13, 2019)

Mike, in honesty I prefer your bird - send her/him up here in spring.  Lovely shot, lovely pastel colours. 

It's indeed interesting (shocking) to see the variance. Ours have lots of bright yellow but somehow the overall effect is not 100% pleasing (to me).

Thanks click and others.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Mike, in honesty I prefer your bird - send her/him up here in spring.  Lovely shot, lovely pastel colours.
> Jack



+1 

Nicely done, Mike.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 13, 2019)

I am in Eastern Ontario, and the goldfinches are not that colourful this time of year, at least not without the help of lightroom


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 13, 2019)

Today seems to have been woodpecker day! Lots of pileated, hairy, and Downy woodpeckers around!

Shot with a 6D2 and a Tamron 150-600 lens.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 13, 2019)

The European goldfinch holds it own against its American cousin! (5DIV 800mm)


----------



## AlanF (Jan 13, 2019)

The Anhinga is a new bird for me, which I really like. They dry their wings like cormorants do. Top is a female I shot two days ago (5DSR + 100-400mm II @ 560mm) and below a male this afternoon (5DSR + 100-400mm II @ 400mm).


----------



## AlanF (Jan 13, 2019)

Anhingas swim with just their necks above water. They dive to catch fish by spearing them, and I was lucky to see it (5DSR 100-400mm II @ 560mm).


----------



## Lalumière (Jan 13, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Anhingas swim with just their necks above water. They dive to catch fish by spearing them, and I was lucky to see it (5DSR 100-400mm II @ 560mm).
> View attachment 182617


Very Great shot !


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2019)

Alan and Don,

Beautiful series, guys.


----------



## OlAf (Jan 13, 2019)

_61A2487 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2019)

Very nice shot, OlAf.


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 13, 2019)

I've finally gotten around to editing photos I took in the spring. I think I took close to 50,000 last April/May. In Milwaukee, Wisconsin I'm able to get a decent amount of shorebird action in the spring and fall! Here are some American Avocets that stopped by for a few hours in early May. 7D mkii / EF600 F4 IS II / 1.4xiii

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2019)

Lovely shots. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 13, 2019)

Click said:


> Lovely shots. Well done, Jeremy.



+1 A very unique bill and sweet coloration. We get them up here and they are fun to watch.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 14, 2019)

Help with identification please. I took this little beauty in the Everglades yesterday (5DSR/100-400 II/560mm) and it's a new one for me.
Edit: it's a male Northern Parula.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 14, 2019)

And this tiny plain one? Edit: it's a female Blue-gray Gnatcatcher


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2019)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## mikekeck (Jan 15, 2019)

Male House Finch. A very-common bird (especially in winter) in north-central Texas. (5D iv, 100-400 ii, 1.4x iii, ISO 2000, F10, 1/400, 560mm)


----------



## AlanF (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice shot! I once saw one in SF.


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2019)

Beautiful. Well done, Mike.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 15, 2019)

lunch!


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2019)

Very nice shots, spappy604.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 15, 2019)

As usual, nothing new, so here's another Waxwing shot. Pickin berries isn't always that easy!



Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks click and jprusa edit: and the rest of you kind folk!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 16, 2019)

I am really taken with the Florida anhingas. Here are a female (top) and male (bottom) taken today (5DSR + 100-400mm II). I must aplogise in advance that these and the following shots are all taken without a tripod, strobe lighting and are cropped and so are expected to be mushy. Despite that, you can see how sharp their beaks are for spearing fish.



.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 16, 2019)

I managed to get some close ups of an anhinga spearing a fish (a warmouth, I think), bashing against a branch to kill it, and then swallow it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 16, 2019)

Super, Alan.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks Jack - I was so delighted to catch the anhinga in the act - it was a really good day today, bright sun and 70 oF, and amenable birds! It really gets my goat when there are posts that the 5DSR needs specialised conditions to take sharp photos when the opposite is true for most of the time.


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2019)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 17, 2019)

Male and female painted buntings, very elusive (5DSR, 100-400mm II @400mm)


----------



## AlanF (Jan 17, 2019)

My first shots of a humming bird - I have always wanted to see one!


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2019)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks Click for the recent comments.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi Alan. 
Lovely shots of the painted buntings, the second one (male?) is very brightly painted! 
You didn’t do too bad on the humming birds either, does having the wings at or near maximum travel give the best chance of minimum blur? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 18, 2019)

@AlanF - quite a bunch of excellent shots in the last couple of days. 

@Valvebounce - in my limited experience with hummingbirds, if you want to 'freeze' the wings you'll need 1/8000 shutter speed or flash lighting - even at the maximum travel there is a lot of movement in the wings as they move in (sort of) figure of 8 trajectory - so the bird can hover stationary. When turning / repositioning, the body moves fast enough that you can get motion blur at 1/1000th... (the shots I took in Suriname (post-730253 and next) were at 1/2000th with still significant motion blur in the wingtips).
W.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi Wiebe. 
Thanks for that explanation, I hadn’t given it enough thought or I would have remembered the beautiful slow motion shots from the David Attenborough series showing exactly that phenomenon. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2019)

Just curious. Now CR has "likes". We bird pic posters are polite folk so it stands to reason that thank-yous for likes would be in order. However, it's almost a clutter to have posts just saying thanks for "likes". We all like to think that what we post is appreciated and we all appreciate the likes. So, should we be posting thanks for the likes - I'm asking because I'm a bit lazy but more because I would just like to do what everyone would think is fine/correct.

BTW, thanks for the "berry tugging" likes (without giving names).

Jack


----------



## jasonkayla2 (Jan 18, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, jasonkayla2.


thank you!


----------



## jasonkayla2 (Jan 18, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> +1 @jasonkayla2
> W.


Thank You!


Click said:


> Nice series, Jason. I especially like the second and last picture.


Thanks!


----------



## jasonkayla2 (Jan 18, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, jasonkayla2.


Thank You!


----------



## DanP (Jan 20, 2019)

Here are a few heron shots (Great Blue Heron and Black-Crowned Night Heron) at Ladner, BC.


----------



## mikekeck (Jan 20, 2019)

The male Purple Finch was in our yard today (north-central Texas). We get House Finches every winter (some stay in the summer), but we don't get Purple Finches every winter--the last two winters we did not have them in our yard. They are not here in the summer.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2019)

DanP the first shot is a killer; all are nice.
Mikekeck, what a beauty.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2019)

DanP said:


> Here are a few heron shots (Great Blue Heron and Black-Crowned Night Heron) at Ladner, BC.




Very nice pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2019)

mikekeck said:


> The male Purple Finch was in our yard today (north-central Texas). We get House Finches every winter (some stay in the summer), but we don't get Purple Finches every winter--the last two winters we did not have them in our yard. They are not here in the summer.



Lovely shot. Well done Mike.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2019)

Well, time for one more waxwing! How about two.




Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks click.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 20, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well, time for one more waxwing! How about two.
> View attachment 182737
> View attachment 182738
> 
> ...


Very Nice Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks jprusa!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2019)

It was the last day of our Florida trip today, apart from the drive back from Treasure Island, nr St Petersburg, to Orlando Airport tomorrow. The temperature dropped dramatically from the mid 70-80s to 55F with a cold gusty wind and heavy overcast sky. We came across Mr and Mrs Northern Cardinal hunkered down in a bush, and I thought I would show them for amusement as they are so puffed up trying to keep warm and they were taken hand held at 1/60s for him and 1/125 for her. These are 100% crops of the birds that occupy about 1000x2000px taken on the 5DSR with the 100-400mm II.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2019)

The weather had been brilliant for the past two weeks and great for photography. Here is an Osprey and a Willet wading the surf taken two days ago at Fort De Soto on the afternoon we arrived


.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2019)

And here is one of my favourites, taken two weeks ago when we just arrived, on Merritt Island, not far from the Kennedy Space Center, a Roseate Spoonbill, a bird that looks best face on!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2019)

Alan I'm curious, given your love of the 5DSR, why you purchased the 5D4. I presume it's better high ISO but when downsizing don't you overcome most of that with the 5DSR. Is FPS a big factor? I'm trying to identify objectively just what I need/want in my next camera that was supposed to have already been a 6D2 when I sold the 6D. From being impatient to now being quite the opposite.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2019)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan I'm curious, given your love of the 5DSR, why you purchased the 5D4. I presume it's better high ISO but when downsizing don't you overcome most of that with the 5DSR. Is FPS a big factor? I'm trying to identify objectively just what I need/want in my next camera that was supposed to have already been a 6D2 when I sold the 6D. From being impatient to now being quite the opposite.
> 
> Jack


It's slightly complex. I need two cameras, one for me and one for my wife when we go out together. A couple of years ago it was the 7DII and 5DIII, and I sold the 7DII when the 5DSR came out, which may have been a mistake. The 5DIV was then an upgrade over the 5DIII. I was very happy using the 5DIV + 400mm DO II + TCs while she used the 5DSR and 100-400mm II. The 5DIV + 400mm DO II at 400mm has the edge on AF for BIF, and a real edge in capturing bursts and speed of writing to card. However, on our recent Tanzania trip my wife took many of the same shots with the 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC while I was using the 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC and hers were invariably slightly sharper. I also frequently had to grab her camera as I needed the zoom on my side of the landcruiser. On this Florida trip, we travelled lighter as we are doing several hours hiking a day and I am using the 5DSR + 100-400mm II and leaving the heavier prime at home and she is carrying the Sony RX10IV. All in all, the 5DSR is giving superb image quality and is pretty good for BIF (I'll be posting several when I get back) and the zoom is a real boon. Frankly, the 5DSR at the isos I use most (640-1600, typically) has the best IQ of any FF available from any manufacturer, and the 100-400mm II is by far and away the best zoom available (apart from maybe the Sony) for IQ and AF - I can get very sharp shots of birds in flight at the edge of the frame as I track fast moving ones that are difficult to keep in the frame centre. For most of my shots, resolution is limiting.


----------



## ISv (Jan 21, 2019)

Well, as usually a lot of very nice to great shots when I have no time for stopping here... I have some favorites but it's not going to be fair do bring them forward: every one has his own taste and in many cases the difference is just tiny!
Yesterday I got an opportunity to go out and shoot. First stop was around the local Zoo and I got just few Yellow-faced Canary. Second - in the Zoo: I was informed that they have new bird there and I was very curious - Hamerkop, single representative of a genus and even entire family... In the second shot it's trying to hide that faulty beak


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks Alan. Isn't that how it goes - there often is a sequence that affects the choices. Regardless you've done well other than the weight issue which seems to be a necessary evil if you're pushing the limits. For whatever reason, I find myself often up higher in ISOs so that is something that registers with me. It was very dramatically obvious when I shot 1D4 with 6D.

I do find the 14 FPS to be instrumental in some of the poses such as the waxwing with his mouth fully open but along with that goes extra culling. Still, I'd hate to drop back but would love more pixels. Maybe an R version will eventually give it all (probably not).

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2019)

Jack, the Sony RX10IV etc already do 24 fps with AF.


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2019)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 21, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Jack, the Sony RX10IV etc already do 24 fps with AF.



Alan, I took your previous comments seriously a while back and investigated that camera. Pretty impressive but there were a few things that just made me shy away. Can't recall off hand - view finder?? It does have a lot going for it though.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2019)

It is amazingly sharp all the way from 24-600mm, and in the corners. It has about the same resolution at "600mm" as the 100-400mm II at 400mm on the 5DIV. But, it has all the disadvantages of a 1" sensor - great for well-lit scenes and portraits, and wildlife, but when it gets darker, I wouldn't use it above iso 800 as the noise becomes intrusive when cropping. I simply can't believe what the Zeiss lens can do - it ourtesolves EF-M lenses on my M5 at equivalent focal lengths.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 21, 2019)

ISv said:


> Well, as usually a lot of very nice to great shots when I have no time for stopping here... I have some favorites but it's not going to be fair do bring them forward: every one has his own taste and in many cases the difference is just tiny!
> Yesterday I got an opportunity to go out and shoot. First stop was around the local Zoo and I got just few Yellow-faced Canary. Second - in the Zoo: I was informed that they have new bird there and I was very curious - Hamerkop, single representative of a genus and even entire family... In the second shot it's trying to hide that faulty beak



Here's a Hamerkop my wife took in the wild in Tanzania in November with the 5DSR and 100-400mm II at 560mm. We have had a wow of a time travelling since my very delayed retirement!


----------



## ISv (Jan 22, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice series, ISv.



Thanks Click! 
My primary goal was to check for a Red-footed Booby. I was told that one use to feed on small fish at one of Waikiki beaches (I was told by the way by couple of Canadian "tourists" - hard to say tourists because they use to spent 4 winter months in the same hotel year after year, both retired). Didn't see the Booby.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 22, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It is amazingly sharp all the way from 24-600mm, and in the corners. It has about the same resolution at "600mm" as the 100-400mm II at 400mm on the 5DIV. But, it has all the disadvantages of a 1" sensor - great for well-lit scenes and portraits, and wildlife, but when it gets darker, I wouldn't use it above iso 800 as the noise becomes intrusive when cropping. I simply can't believe what the Zeiss lens can do - it ourtesolves EF-M lenses on my M5 at equivalent focal lengths.



Alan I must live in the twilight zone because allowing for some shutter speed for motion and at least F5.6 due to lens and 1.4X or even 2X, I practically am never below 800 ISO. I'd say that my common ISO with the 6D was 1250 and now with the 1DX2 I'll go maybe 2500 without too much noise, so for birds, especially small ones with cropping, I probably wouldn't be too happy.

However, that's not to say it isn't an amazing camera. And very handy.

BTW it sounds like retirement is a blast. Look after your health.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 22, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan I must live in the twilight zone because allowing for some shutter speed for motion and at least F5.6 due to lens and 1.4X or even 2X, I practically am never below 800 ISO. I'd say that my common ISO with the 6D was 1250 and now with the 1DX2 I'll go maybe 2500 without too much noise, so for birds, especially small ones with cropping, I probably wouldn't be too happy.
> 
> However, that's not to say it isn't an amazing camera. And very handy.
> 
> ...


It has an f/4 lens, and f/4 at iso 800 is equivalent to f/5.6 iso 1600, which covers your 6D at its usual 1250 iso and f/5.6. For me, the RX10IV is not intended to replace a 5D series but to complement it. Different cameras have different advantages. The 2.7 crop factor means that at f/4, the lens has the depth of field of a FF f/11 lens, which is very good for having groups of birds or animals in focus whereas the FF picks out one subject from the background at f/4 with a nice bokeh. Here is an example. We spotted a hyena devouring a wildebeest surrounded by a group of vultures. My 5DIV had the 400mm DO II + 2xTC on it, and was unsuitable. So I grabbed the Sony RX10 zoomed to a focal length equivalent of about 400mm, and fired a burst of shots at 1/1000s, f/4 iso 200, got the whole group in focus and one where the wildebeest had its legs lifted into the air. For such safari work, the large zoom range and depth of field are very useful, and the light tends to be good. For a small bird on a tree or in poor light, the Canon wins easily.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 22, 2019)

Two more small passerines, a Blue Gray Gnatcatcher and a Yellow Rumped Warbler, which were quite elusive, and the Mockingbird, which is in your face. We don't find these in the UK.


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2019)

Nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 22, 2019)

AlanF said:


> And here is one of my favourites, taken two weeks ago when we just arrived, on Merritt Island, not far from the Kennedy Space Center, a Roseate Spoonbill, a bird that looks best face on!
> View attachment 182745


Alan it looks like you had a great time in my back yard! What did you end up doing as an itinerary because it seems like you were very productive. Nice work!


----------



## OlAf (Jan 23, 2019)

_E1A5721 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2019)

Beautiful bird. Nicely done, OlAf.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 24, 2019)

I shall follow Olaf's beautiful (and tropical) picture with a Northern Cardinal during a snowstorm in Canada


----------



## AlanF (Jan 24, 2019)

Double-crested Cormorant drying out.


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Jan 28, 2019)

Very nice shots Olaf and Alan! Here I have few commons from the weekend (unfortunately - nothing interesting)!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 28, 2019)

Nothing interesting?! Where does that leave me. Beautiful.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 28, 2019)

Jack[/QUOTE]


Jack Douglas said:


> Nothing interesting?! Where does that leave me. Beautiful.
> 
> Jack


Jack, all these species are very common here (except the white tern - very funny: it's common in Honolulu urban area and rare to non existing out of that area).


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 28, 2019)

ISv said:


> Very nice shots Olaf and Alan! Here I have few commons from the weekend (unfortunately - nothing interesting)!


Hi ISv, they may be common to you, certainly not in my part of the world . V. nice, lots of detail - yet that does not make me recognize what species the young chick (third picture) is... Can you enlighten me?
W.


----------



## AaronT (Jan 28, 2019)

Beautiful shots ISV, OlAf, Alan, Don and others. We had a nice, sunny day yesterday in Southern Ontario. It was cold outside but warm looking through the kitchen window.  The following were taken with my 5DSR and 100-400L with 1.4 TC. The birds were taking advantage of seed and nut feeders. I refilled the good sized seed feeder 3-4 times.


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2019)

ISv said:


> Very nice shots Olaf and Alan! Here I have few commons from the weekend (unfortunately - nothing interesting)!




Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Aaron. I especially like the first one. Nicely done.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 28, 2019)

AaronT said:


> Beautiful shots ISV, OlAf, Alan, Don and others. We had a nice, sunny day yesterday in Southern Ontario. It was cold outside but warm looking through the kitchen window.  The following were taken with my 5DSR and 100-400L with 1.4 TC. The birds were taking advantage of seed and nut feeders. I refilled the good sized seed feeder 3-4 times.


Very nice, in particular the first and last.


----------



## ISv (Jan 28, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi ISv, they may be common to you, certainly not in my part of the world . V. nice, lots of detail - yet that does not make me recognize what species the young chick (third picture) is... Can you enlighten me?
> W.


It's baby White Tern (Gygis alba). They become pure white later.


----------



## ISv (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice shots AaronT!


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 29, 2019)

ISv said:


> It's baby White Tern (Gygis alba). They become pure white later.


Thx!


----------



## AaronT (Jan 29, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I shall follow Olaf's beautiful (and tropical) picture with a Northern Cardinal during a snowstorm in Canada
> View attachment 182795


Hi Don. Thank goodness for bird feeders. Let's us actually see some birds during the winter!


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2019)

Nice shots, Aaron.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 30, 2019)

Sadly this year we have not had the group of short eared owls return to the local island. Still, I have a female Northern Harrier who is relatively tolerant of me taking her picture.


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2019)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, ERHP.



+1 Lovely! Similar for me with my Pileated woodpeckers. But I still have chickadees! Don't get me wrong I do love them!!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 30, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nothing interesting?! Where does that leave me. Beautiful.
> 
> Jack


I have never seen you but I can't imagine they leave you beautiful?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I have never seen you but I can't imagine they leave you beautiful?



Everything is beautiful
In it's own way.

My written comments are not always very well constructed, I must admit. The beautiful was aimed at ISV's photo.

Jack


----------



## AaronT (Jan 30, 2019)

It's winter in Canada. Most photos are going to have snow in them.  At least it helps the Cardinals stand out. And then there is the black sheep of the bird family, the Starling. Or as my wonderful wife calls them, Fn' Starlings. Grandma has a potty mouth!


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Aaron.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 30, 2019)

Grey Crowned Crane taken in Kenya, Africa with Canon EOS 70D, EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM.


----------



## HB (Jan 30, 2019)

ISv, can I just say "common" is relative to where we stay, in addition to that images of perfectly exposed birds tend to show them 
off at there very best.
We have been fortunate to have had some sunny days here on the East coast of Scotland recently and I managed some outings in a local park.


----------



## AaronT (Jan 30, 2019)

Great shot Caleb. And HB, I understand "fortunate" and "sunny days". Nice photos.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 30, 2019)

HB said:


> ISv, can I just say "common" is relative to where we stay, in addition to that images of perfectly exposed birds tend to show them
> off at there very best.
> We have been fortunate to have had some sunny days here on the East coast of Scotland recently and I managed some outings in a local park.


Please post as full images rather than thumbnails!


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Caleb and HB.


----------



## ISv (Jan 31, 2019)

ERHP said:


> Sadly this year we have not had the group of short eared owls return to the local island. Still, I have a female Northern Harrier who is relatively tolerant of me taking her picture.


Very nice photo ERHP! 
But couldn't you wait a little bit until she is done with the makeup?! Kidding off course - great picture!


----------



## ISv (Jan 31, 2019)

AaronT said:


> It's winter in Canada. Most photos are going to have snow in them.  At least it helps the Cardinals stand out. And then there is the black sheep of the bird family, the Starling. Or as my wonderful wife calls them, Fn' Starlings. Grandma has a potty mouth!
> View attachment 182918
> 
> View attachment 182919


Well, here I like not only the photos but also the comment!


----------



## ISv (Jan 31, 2019)

HB said:


> ISv, can I just say "common" is relative to where we stay, in addition to that images of perfectly exposed birds tend to show them
> off at there very best.
> We have been fortunate to have had some sunny days here on the East coast of Scotland recently and I managed some outings in a local park.



HB, I know it's relative. But when you go out in hunt for a new species (in this case just new for my collection) and get home with photos of just Cattle Egret there is always some disappointment... I think I'm as much birder as a photographer: when taking bad or average photo of interesting bird you feel nearly physical pain but on other hand taking a *good* picture of common (well, for your part of the world) bird is rather satisfying - until you start thinking "why it was not that "f.. Red-billed Tropic bird"!
Any way - thanks for the "perfectly exposed" (actually with some help with the post processing) compliment as well as for the posted very nice pictures (it's time for me to go back to Europe for a week or two...)!
Two more pics of that Cattle Egret (and as Jack was saying not that much pages above: There is nothing better than a good light!


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice! Well done, ISv.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2019)

Nice series, Caleb. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 1, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice series, Caleb. I especially like the last picture.


Thank you, Click.


----------



## Caleb (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## ISv (Feb 1, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice! Well done, ISv.


Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (Feb 1, 2019)

Nice shots Caleb! Now I'm going busy to search what a bird is the third one from above (don't think I have a chance for the last one)!


----------



## Caleb (Feb 1, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice series, Caleb. I especially like the last picture.


Thank you ISv. The first bird is a Grey Crowned Crane , the second shot is a Grey Heron, the third is a Kori Bustard, and the last, colourful one is a Lilac-breasted roller. And the most recent photo I posted is of a Boreal Chickadee.


----------



## ISv (Feb 1, 2019)

Caleb said:


> Thank you ISv. The first bird is a Grey Crowned Crane , the second shot is a Grey Heron, the third is a Kori Bustard, and the last, colourful one is a Lilac-breasted roller. And the most recent photo I posted is of a Boreal Chickadee.


Thanks Caleb! The first two are easy, the fourth is manageable but third and fifth (the Bustard and the Chickadee, I count both of your last posts) where problem.
You save me plenty of time, thanks again!


----------



## Caleb (Feb 1, 2019)

ISv said:


> Thanks Caleb! The first two are easy, the fourth is manageable but third and fifth (the Bustard and the Chickadee, I count both of your last posts) where problem.
> You save me plenty of time, thanks again!


No problem.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2019)

Well my lady bird is back so I thought I'd post her portrait since it's been a while. It was a very dull day so not the greatest slightly back-lit.

And redpolls are here off and on fighting as usual. Heavy crop and poor light also but at least there is action.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 2, 2019)

Great shots Jack!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 2, 2019)

Female whinchat (Tanazania, 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC)


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well my lady bird is back so I thought I'd post her portrait since it's been a while. It was a very dull day so not the greatest slightly back-lit.
> 
> And redpolls are here off and on fighting as usual. Heavy crop and poor light also but at least there is action.
> 
> Jack




Very nice shots, Jack. I especially like the Pileated woodpecker.


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Great shots Jack!


Thanks Alan, click and anyone else who likes them. About a foot of snow yesterday/today and -22C.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Feb 2, 2019)

Very nice shots Jack & Alan! 
-22C? You are hero Jack!


----------



## ISv (Feb 2, 2019)

! The second photo is just to prove it wasn't crash...


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2019)

Very nice series, especially the 3rd picture. Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Feb 2, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice series, especially the 3rd picture. Well done, ISv.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks ISV, indeed we are in the deep freeze. My fingers freeze even in pretty warm mittens.

I've finally made the firm decision to go to Costa Rica from March 25 to April 12 and of course birds will be high on the list as well as all the natural wonders. I've received some good advice from Lalumiere and Riley and will be most happy to hear from anyone else in this thread who may have tips on anything at all, really. Not a great traveller outside of North America other than long ago to Argentina and Peru. Fortunately my wife speaks Spanish.

The security of gear and our personal safety is somewhat of a concern but the consensus seems to be that it's one of the safer places in Central America. I have one bag that is perfect for the 1DX2 mounted to the 400 DO and extenders but beyond that I'm not sure of what I'll carry and how. Hiking will be high on the list as opposed to sunbathing but the heat and humidity may be tough for me as an asthmatic.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, I have never been in Costa Rica, but one of our last students was from Costa Rica. Her father is a doctor and supposedly knows the situation there. As soon as I can get in touch with her I will let you know (could be usefull or may be not, but it's what I can do...).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2019)

ISv said:


> Well, I have never been in Costa Rica, but one of our last students was from Costa Rica. Her father is a doctor and supposedly knows the situation there. As soon as I can get in touch with her I will let you know (could be usefull or may be not, but it's what I can do...).



One never knows where good tips will come from so it never hurts to ask. So thanks ISV. 2015 was my last good bird shooting holiday so I'm overdue.

Jack


----------



## briangus (Feb 3, 2019)

Copper Throated Sunbird at Sungei Bulow Nature Reserve in Singapore
EOS-R and 100-400 II + TC1.4


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2019)

Very nice pictures, briangus.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 3, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, briangus.



+1 Super! Keep us posted on the R for bird photography and anything else. I'm especially curious about how it performs with big whites.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2019)

Got home this afternoon and discovered the blue tit had been ringed. Great for research, but I find it annoying in photos.


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2019)

Lovely shot. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 3, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Got home this afternoon and discovered the blue tit had been ringed. Great for research, but I find it annoying in photos.



Even with the banding  it is still a nice photo.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2019)

Click said:


> Lovely shot. Well done, Alan.


Thanks Click.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2019)

briangus said:


> Copper Throated Sunbird at Sungei Bulow Nature Reserve in Singapore
> EOS-R and 100-400 II + TC1.4


Brings back memories of a trip there, but I didn't get many good photos. Well done!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 3, 2019)

...nearly 70 degrees warmer here than 48 hours ago; some of our backyard birds are out!


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2019)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...nearly 70 degrees warmer here than 48 hours ago; some of our backyard birds are out!



Nice picture.


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 4, 2019)

I had a chance to get out last Sunday, before the extreme cold came through. It was still in the single digits, but better than -30 we had on Wednesday and Thursday. There was a beautiful male White-winged Scoter at the Port Washington power plant. He was extremely close and gave great views on that day. All taken with 7D mkii / EF500 F4 / 1.4xiii.

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 4, 2019)

Today, the birds were quite active, with temps in the mid 40's, almost 70 degrees warmer than three days ago! My suet and peanut feeders are in a pine tree, only about 25' from my door. I can usually stand right out there and they don't mind me. Today was one of those days. Brown Creeper, Red-breasted Nuthatch, and White-breasted Nuthatch. Taken with 7d mkii / EF 500 F4 / 1.4xiii

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2019)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 4, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice picture.



+1 Here means where? We are sitting at -29 C right this moment!

Jack


----------



## ISv (Feb 4, 2019)

Always nice to see pics from you Jeremy - very good!!


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 4, 2019)

I don't normally photo common ducks but I don't normally see frozen lakes. Mrs and Mrs Mallard and Shelduck, puffed up to keep warm (560mm/5DSR).


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2019)

Very nice series, Alan. I really like the 3rd picture.


----------



## briangus (Feb 5, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Brings back memories of a trip there, but I didn't get many good photos. Well done!


Thanks Alan, The place can be quite frustrating at times, I had almost given up for the day when i came across the Sun bird


----------



## briangus (Feb 5, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, briangus.


Thanks Click


----------



## briangus (Feb 5, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> +1 Super! Keep us posted on the R for bird photography and anything else. I'm especially curious about how it performs with big whites.
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack, The R works flawlessly with my 200 F2. 
With the 100-400 II there is a reticence sometimes for it to focus and it needs a bit of assistance getting there.
Once locked on it stays locked on


----------



## AlanF (Feb 5, 2019)

briangus said:


> Thanks Jack, The R works flawlessly with my 200 F2.
> With the 100-400 II there is a reticence sometimes for it to focus and it needs a bit of assistance getting there.
> Once locked on it stays locked on


I have read other accounts of difficulties of AF of the R with telephotos. When does AF need help to focus?


----------



## briangus (Feb 5, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I have read other accounts of difficulties of AF of the R with telephotos. When does AF need help to focus?


Usually happens when trying to focus on distant subjects like the bird in these photos and the 
previous focus isn't in range.
The R was set to one shot with small FP but have experienced it using servo as well.
I was using the 28-70 prior to the 100-400 and when I switched to the 100-400 and tried to focus it just does nothing.
I had to manually focus the R whereas on the birds first visit I was using the 5D4 and it locked on straight away.
Once it was focused there were no further issues. 
I had started setting the focus limiter switch on the lens to 3m - ∞ which seems to help but I had forgot I had full range set.
Only other lens I have had issues with was the 135 F2 in low light where it went a bit haywire when focusing, again setting the focus limiter helped.
Back up Sungei tomorrow so will give it more thought if it happens again


----------



## AlanF (Feb 5, 2019)

briangus said:


> Usually happens when trying to focus on distant subjects like the bird in these photos and the
> previous focus isn't in range.
> The R was set to one shot with small FP but have experienced it using servo as well.
> I was using the 28-70 prior to the 100-400 and when I switched to the 100-400 and tried to focus it just does nothing.
> ...


There are many reports of the EOS R performing well for birds, but there have been some negatives here and this negative review https://www.holgercremer.org/single...the-EOS-R-is-useless-for-Wildlife-Photography
If I get an R series, ti will be from a store that allows no quibble return so I can test it well.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2019)

AlanF said:


> There are many reports of the EOS R performing well for birds, but there have been some negatives here and this negative review https://www.holgercremer.org/single...the-EOS-R-is-useless-for-Wildlife-Photography
> If I get an R series, ti will be from a store that allows no quibble return so I can test it well.



That was a pretty negative review I must say. Visually, it did look to be quite low light but ... I have seen so many superlatives relative to AF, I'm surprised.

Alan, I'm depending on you!! Get over there and buy the R and fill me in. I need it by around the middle of March and will not be thinking it will fully replace my 1DX2, rather it needs to be a great back-up.

However, it should be able to perform reasonably well with the 400 + - converters with spot servo AF. I believe as has been stated that many of the ergonomic complaints have work-arounds for those who are not a chronic complainers. Ethan Zentz has one on loan and he shot in a gym the other day with the 200 - 400 X1.4 at ISO 8000 I believe and wasn't overly critical - I'm waiting for more feedback from him. The ND adapter is a must for me.

Now, you wouldn't really want me to beat you to it would you? So get over to your trusty shop and buy it on condition! ASAP

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 5, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> That was a pretty negative review I must say. Visually, it did look to be quite low light but ... I have seen so many superlatives relative to AF, I'm surprised.
> 
> Alan, I'm depending on you!! Get over there and buy the R and fill me in. I need it by around the middle of March and will not be thinking it will fully replace my 1DX2, rather it needs to be a great back-up.
> 
> ...


Jack
I am not buying the R, even for you. The R is a competent and fine camera but I am looking for the longer term when new models come out that satisfy my needs better. Why? Well, I have the 5DIV already, which is undoubtedly better than the R for bird photography ( Mt Spokane who uses both says the 5DIV is a better camera in general, and he is a dispassionate observer, unlike many). I prefer the 5DSR to the 5DIV because of the higher pixel density and lack of AA-filter, and will wait until there is an updated successor. I won't buy another Canon that has an AA-filter.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2019)

Oh, Alan how could you! Of course if I had the 5D4, I'd have the MPs and the only thing I wouldn't like is the size/weight (as a back-up). You have an alternate smaller camera that's versatile but I was long ago planning to buy the 6D2 as a replacement for my 6D, which as you know served me well. I liked the size and weight and lived with the limited features happily so I expect the R would perform similarly for me but at this stage I want good AF, not 6D level AF. If not for my trip I'd probably be just like you, only considering a higher level R version eventually.

BTW everyone, pray for my birdies and other critters; it's -36C here tonight and that's not a wind chill factor, it's mighty cold out. I did restock the suet feeders and seeds but ...  Just think, a few days ago it was +6C. It's nuts.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi Jack. 
Wow, -36°C I do hope that you, the birds and critters can find places to snuggle up and keep warm, hopefully they all had a good feed up on your feeders to help get them through, I find I cannot comprehend -36°C, the coldest I’ve experienced was the walk in freezer I helped to build a few years ago at -20° and that was cold even working hard finishing the trim during the test run! The coldest natural temperature I’ve experienced would be negative single digit °C and throw in some wind chill! I’m glad I don’t have to exist in temperatures colder than that! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 6, 2019)

Graham the northern folk way up by the pole would tell you what real cold is. But I can say at -36 if you step out in house clothing you're freezing within a few seconds, nothing like -20C. Yesterday, at sunset, a moose wandered into my back yard and just laid down for the night in the snow - like how do they survive!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 6, 2019)

Usambiro barbet (5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC)


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Usambiro barbet (5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC)



Very nice picture.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 6, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Graham the northern folk way up by the pole would tell you what real cold is. But I can say at -36 if you step out in house clothing you're freezing within a few seconds, nothing like -20C. Yesterday, at sunset, a moose wandered into my back yard and just laid down for the night in the snow - like how do they survive!
> 
> Jack


I spent several winters in Resolute, NWT, Canada. To put the cold into perspective, we kept the 4X4 in a heated garage, the garage was heated to -40C.


----------



## Cog (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2019)

Very nice series, Cog. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 7, 2019)

Ruby-crowned Kinlet


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2019)

Nice! Well done, jprusa.


----------



## Cog (Feb 8, 2019)

Jack Douglas, Click and AlanF
Thank you, guys! I couldn't get close enought to herons and flamingos, but cormorants were quite friendly on the ground despite tons of chicks on the shore.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 8, 2019)

Taken a few days back with a 5DIII and a 70-200 f2.8 LIS II and a 2x extender. Hand held. If find that I get really sharp results with the Canon 2x if I drop a 1/3 stop to f6.3. A titles this image "Angel Wings", but it's an immature male Black Headed Gull in winter Plumage.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2019)

Very nice shot. Well done, GMCPhotographics.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Feb 9, 2019)

cape cod loon (1 of 1) by joseph kelly, on Flickr

it was a fun day with this loon visiting


----------



## AlanF (Feb 9, 2019)

My first kingfisher of the year! 5DIV + 100-400mm II.


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2019)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> by joseph kelly, on Flickr
> 
> it was a fun day with this loon visiting




Nice shot, Joseph. I love hearing the loon calling out across the lake, there's nothing like it.


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2019)

AlanF said:


> My first kingfisher of the year! 5DIV + 100-400mm II.



Beautiful shot. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 11, 2019)

AlanF said:


> My first kingfisher of the year! 5DIV + 100-400mm II.


Very nice shot of this beautiful, colourful bird Alan! Did you shoot it from a hide or could you "just" sit and wait at one of the places she frequents (guessing its a she by the colour of the bill/beak)
W.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 11, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Very nice shot of this beautiful, colourful bird Alan! Did you shoot it from a hide or could you "just" sit and wait at one of the places she frequents (guessing its a she by the colour of the bill/beak)
> W.


I walked into a hide and saw her perched on a branch and took the shots before sitting down. Others had been waiting for hours in the hide! One of the advantages of an old fashioned DSLR is that it is always at the ready with no warm up time.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 11, 2019)

Jack
The ever readiness of a DSLR is really an enormous plus for an an opportunistic nature photographer - there are so many occasions when you have to be quick on the draw, from a bird suddenly coming into view shooting across the sky to one just appearing in a gap in the trees before darting off.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 11, 2019)

Alan, don't I know. And it seems that's one small shortcoming of the R.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 11, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, don't I know. And it seems that's one small shortcoming of the R.
> 
> Jack


And my Sony. But, for most of the time we manage!


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 12, 2019)

I have left the freezing cold and snow of Wisconsin and headed to sunny, 80 degree Florida for 2 weeks! My dad has a place in North Port, on the gulf side. Here are a few pictures from the first day here, in his neighborhood. 7D mkii / EF500 f4 / 1.4xiii. Some of the images are without the extender, since anyone who has been to Florida, knows birds don't mind people there! Sometimes a 500 prime is too much.

Tricolored Heron
Glossy Ibis
Green Heron
Common Ground Dove
Northern Mockingbird

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Feb 12, 2019)

Very nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## ISv (Feb 12, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice series,  Jeremy.


+1!


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 13, 2019)

Yesterday I was at Bunche Beach and Corkscrew Swamp Sanctuary. Two amazing places for birds! I usually do the first couple hours of sunlight at Bunche Beach, and then move on. After that, I went to Corkscrew Swamp. You can seriously spend all day there! If you have not been there and are going to southern Florida, make that a stop. This first set will be from Bunche Beach and the second set will be from Corkscrew Swamp. All taken with 7D mkii / EF500 f4 / 1.4xiii. Again, some were taken without extender, due to extreme closeness.

Reddish Egret
Little Blue Heron
Snowy Egret

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 13, 2019)

Second set includes the following birds. Even though the nuthatch picture isn't the greatest, I included it because it was a first for me.

White Ibis
Little Blue Heron
Red-shouldered Hawk
Tufted Titmouse
Brown-headed Nuthatch


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2019)

beautiful pictures. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## ISv (Feb 13, 2019)

From all these we have here only the White Ibis - in the zoo! Jeremy, it seems you have a lot of fun there - keep posting please!


----------



## Cog (Feb 14, 2019)

Casual life of cormorants 







100-400 II


----------



## Cog (Feb 14, 2019)

Baby cormorant


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 14, 2019)

Not sure why I like it; it's pretty ugly!

Jack


----------



## Cog (Feb 14, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not sure why I like it; it's pretty ugly!
> 
> Jack


They are ugly indeed but in a cute way.


----------



## Cog (Feb 14, 2019)

I always have problems with IDing these little ones. Is it a dunlin?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> Yesterday I was at Bunche Beach and Corkscrew Swamp Sanctuary. Two amazing places for birds! I usually do the first couple hours of sunlight at Bunche Beach, and then move on. After that, I went to Corkscrew Swamp. You can seriously spend all day there! If you have not been there and are going to southern Florida, make that a stop. This first set will be from Bunche Beach and the second set will be from Corkscrew Swamp. All taken with 7D mkii / EF500 f4 / 1.4xiii. Again, some were taken without extender, due to extreme closeness.
> 
> Reddish Egret
> Little Blue Heron
> ...


We were at Corkscrew last month and had a great time. I posted shots of painted buntings. Did you get any? Here is a limpkin with a snail and a piedbill grebe.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2019)

A meganser and a tricoloured heron from Merritt Island, near the Kennedy Space Centre.


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2019)

Nice shots. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2019)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Feb 14, 2019)

Cog said:


> I always have problems with IDing these little ones. Is it a dunlin?


I don't think it's Dunlin. Not Sanderling or Semipalmated sandpiper too (the forth thumb is clearly visible - Sanderlings are missing that one. In the Semipalmated we have to see some connection between the thumbs, I don't see it ...). I will try to ID it when I get home but since it looks like one of the "pips" I may fail - these are notoriously difficult... It may help somewhat if you tell us where you took that photo. Nice shot anyway!


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 14, 2019)

AlanF said:


> We were at Corkscrew last month and had a great time. I posted shots of painted buntings. Did you get any? Here is a limpkin with a snail and a piedbill grebe.



I didn't get to see the Painted Buntings this time, but saw them two years ago when we were there. I tried several times, at both feeding areas, but nothing. We spent a little over 4 hours there, then the wife started getting antsy. Here is a my list from eBird.

Corkscrew Swamp Sanctuary, Collier, Florida, US
Feb 12, 2019 11:45 AM - 4:22 PM
Protocol: Traveling
3.0 mile(s)
35 species

Common Ground-Dove 1
Mourning Dove 6
Ruby-throated Hummingbird 3
Purple Gallinule 2
Limpkin 1
Anhinga 3
Great Egret 6
Little Blue Heron 1
Cattle Egret 2
Yellow-crowned Night-Heron 1
White Ibis 5
Black Vulture 7
Turkey Vulture 1
Red-shouldered Hawk 4
Yellow-bellied Sapsucker 2
Red-bellied Woodpecker 3
Downy Woodpecker 1
Pileated Woodpecker 3
Great Crested Flycatcher 2
Blue-headed Vireo 1
Tufted Titmouse 2
Brown-headed Nuthatch 2 Lifer
Carolina Wren 3
Blue-gray Gnatcatcher 15
Gray Catbird 4
Common Grackle (Purple) 2
Black-and-white Warbler 6
Northern Parula 2
Palm Warbler (Western) 5
Pine Warbler 6
Yellow-rumped Warbler (Myrtle) 1
Yellow-throated Warbler 1
Prairie Warbler 1
Northern Cardinal 7
Indigo Bunting 3[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cog (Feb 15, 2019)

ISv said:


> I don't think it's Dunlin. Not Sanderling or Semipalmated sandpiper too (the forth thumb is clearly visible - Sanderlings are missing that one. In the Semipalmated we have to see some connection between the thumbs, I don't see it ...). I will try to ID it when I get home but since it looks like one of the "pips" I may fail - these are notoriously difficult... It may help somewhat if you tell us where you took that photo. Nice shot anyway!


Thank you, ISv! Most of my current bird photos, including this one, are taken in Qatar, where I'm based now. These birds are here all year round


----------



## ISv (Feb 15, 2019)

! - I was already sure in the rightness of your identification - Dunlin! But "all year round" ?!!!!
Well: I'm temporary with very bad monitor at my work and when I was watching your photos they appeared so gray for Dunlin. Also the bill is kind of short in comparison with the Dunlins I have seen here (Hawaii). My first guest was Western sandpiper (long bill, grayish back but disturbing brest - to much dark there) and it was the reason to suspect "peep" (the smallest birds in genus Calidris). 
At home on my monitor the colors matched Dunlin (there is no way to judge the size of the bird on your photos - could you, please, put a ruler next to the bird in the future photos). The only problem left was that shortish bill. I haven't seen Dunlin in Europe and checking the variations of different subspecies I found that, indeed, there are at least two European races that could be shorter in the bill. And both of them are eventually wintering in your area... The Western is not migrating to your parts of the World and has different colors (and size off course) - NOTE, all the time I'm speeking about NONbreading plumage! Another suspect was the Broad-billed sandpiper but it always has double, supercilium (the light streaks above the eye).
But "all year round"? I have no idea what kind of Calidris (and it's definitelly from genus Calidris for me) you can see there (Qatar) all the year. If you have older photos, please, check the timing...


----------



## Cog (Feb 15, 2019)

ISv said:


> ! - I was already sure in the rightness of your identification - Dunlin! But "all year round" ?!!!!
> Well: I'm temporary with very bad monitor at my work and when I was watching your photos they appeared so gray for Dunlin. Also the bill is kind of short in comparison with the Dunlins I have seen here (Hawaii). My first guest was Western sandpiper (long bill, grayish back but disturbing brest - to much dark there) and it was the reason to suspect "peep" (the smallest birds in genus Calidris).
> At home on my monitor the colors matched Dunlin (there is no way to judge the size of the bird on your photos - could you, please, put a ruler next to the bird in the future photos). The only problem left was that shortish bill. I haven't seen Dunlin in Europe and checking the variations of different subspecies I found that, indeed, there are at least two European races that could be shorter in the bill. And both of them are eventually wintering in your area... The Western is not migrating to your parts of the World and has different colors (and size off course) - NOTE, all the time I'm speeking about NONbreading plumage! Another suspect was the Broad-billed sandpiper but it always has double, supercilium (the light streaks above the eye).
> But "all year round"? I have no idea what kind of Calidris (and it's definitelly from genus Calidris for me) you can see there (Qatar) all the year. If you have older photos, please, check the timing...


Thanks a lot for your research, ISv! Well, my words "all year round" should be treated with caution because 1) I mostly see them from fall to spring and I have no clue what happens in the summer because I basically don't go out at this time due to scorching heat; 2) I might as well mistake this bird for a few similar sandpipers or plovers. They always hang out on the beach together. My second best match is Curlew Sandpiper (_Calidris ferruginea_), mostly because of the shape of the beak and absebce of dark stripes on the head.


----------



## ISv (Feb 15, 2019)

In the summer they go North for breading. Some sick or injured birds may over-summer on the winter grounds (I have seen this here with the Golden plovers) but they are very restricted numbers.
Curlew sandpiper has even longer bill than Dunlin and in winter (non breading) plumage is paler (grayish) on the back. Longer legs than the bird on the photos.
Cheers!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 15, 2019)

Lake Worth, Florida. Usual kit of 5DSR +100-400mm II ± 1.4xTC. Double-crested Cormorant and Anhinga.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 15, 2019)

A couple of small birds from there, common the other side of the pond, but not for us Brits.


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2019)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Feb 16, 2019)

Alan, we have the Northern mocking bird here (Your last picture) and I have seen it several times around but I still have to take photo of it...
Here it is kind of cold (local standards, and before Jack or other guys start laughing on me - it's just question of adaptation. Here when the temperatures are above 28-29C we start complaining " too hot", at 22-24C (in the day, shadow, strong winds) OMG - it's COLD! Right now it is for very long time (few weeks?) in the "low".
Even the birds are looking "strange" (honestly, I didn't know that the Red-vented Bulbul could be too much "plump - shaped"!). I took these today after work, from my lanai. Looking at the forecast it seems I have not much chances to go out for the weekend: wind, rain and hmm - let say "cold"...


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2019)

Nice shots, ISv. I really like the first one.


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 17, 2019)

These were from the Venice Beach, just after sunrise yesterday. There was a decent variety of birds, until it started filling up with people. 7D mkii / EF500 f4 / 1.4xiii.

Jeremy

Black Skimmer
Forster's Tern
Royal Tern
Sandwich Tern


----------



## ISv (Feb 17, 2019)

AlanF said:


> A couple of small birds from there, common the other side of the pond, but not for us Brits.
> 
> View attachment 183151
> View attachment 183152


Alan, I love the photo of the Northern Mocingbird. No idea how did you crop it but if you give it some air in front - if there is a room for this off course (just to free it from the cage!)... And Yeah - that dry branch in front of the bird... I wish I know a program that be able to eliminate it (shades on the bird can stay)...


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 17, 2019)

Today I went to Shamrock Nature Center in hopes of finally finding the Florida Scrub Jay. I got all the way to the water canal on the north end and found them on the other side. I also saw a Loggerhead Shrike on the other side as well! I decided to walk back to the car and drive all the way around and then walk 2.5 miles, one way to where they were. I'm glad I did, because I got great looks at both birds, and both were firsts for me. There ended up being 8 Scrub Jays, with a pair building a nest. I was lucky enough to feed acorns to a couple of them, right from my hand. He also flew up and landed on my head, very exciting! 

Jeremy


----------



## ISv (Feb 17, 2019)

Very nice photos Jeremy!! Oh wait, you posted some more before my answer . OK - they are equally good if not better...
Hey, could you stop running here and there, so I can answer your posts in time?!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 17, 2019)

ISv said:


> Alan, I love the photo of the Northern Mocingbird. No idea how did you crop it but if you give it some air in front - if there is a room for this off course (just to free it from the cage!)... And Yeah - that dry branch in front of the bird... I wish I know a program that be able to eliminate it (shades on the bird can stay)...



It was cropped according to the rule of thirds, with the eye in the optimal position to draw attention to it against the blue light - it was meant to be a composition showing the bird surrounded by colours in a natural background, and I didn't want to lose the bird. I had taken several of mockingbirds in different locations in Florida against the sky last month , and used different approaches for composition.








.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi Jeremy. 
Great story and experience behind the shots, and a great series of shots, I particularly like the 4th shot, the head and shoulders portrait. Excellent. 

Cheers, Graham. 



jmeyer said:


> Today I went to Shamrock Nature Center in hopes of finally finding the Florida Scrub Jay. I got all the way to the water canal on the north end and found them on the other side. I also saw a Loggerhead Shrike on the other side as well! I decided to walk back to the car and drive all the way around and then walk 2.5 miles, one way to where they were. I'm glad I did, because I got great looks at both birds, and both were firsts for me. There ended up being 8 Scrub Jays, with a pair building a nest. I was lucky enough to feed acorns to a couple of them, right from my hand. He also flew up and landed on my head, very exciting!
> 
> Jeremy


----------



## AlanF (Feb 17, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> Today I went to Shamrock Nature Center in hopes of finally finding the Florida Scrub Jay. I got all the way to the water canal on the north end and found them on the other side. I also saw a Loggerhead Shrike on the other side as well! I decided to walk back to the car and drive all the way around and then walk 2.5 miles, one way to where they were. I'm glad I did, because I got great looks at both birds, and both were firsts for me. There ended up being 8 Scrub Jays, with a pair building a nest. I was lucky enough to feed acorns to a couple of them, right from my hand. He also flew up and landed on my head, very exciting!
> 
> Jeremy


Beautiful shots Jeremy, well worth the effort. I didn't get a Scrub Jay and so it's great seeing some from you.


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks guys! I'm taking the wife with me today to see the scrub jays. She was really disappointed when she didn't come me with yesterday, haha! Then we'll head up to Celery Fields and get the Roseati Spoonbills and anything else that's around. 

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2019)

Beautiful series. Nicely done, Jeremy.


----------



## briangus (Feb 17, 2019)

AlanF said:


> There are many reports of the EOS R performing well for birds, but there have been some negatives here and this negative review https://www.holgercremer.org/single...the-EOS-R-is-useless-for-Wildlife-Photography
> If I get an R series, ti will be from a store that allows no quibble return so I can test it well.


Apologies for the late reply, been a bit busy of late.
I can concur with what he was experiencing with the 100-400 and the R in low light.
Was thinking at the time that the fabled firmware update might resolve the issue.
I updated firmware when it was released and managed a trip to Sungei today
Nothing much worth shooting today but the 100-400 was a lot more responsive when focusing.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2019)

Roseate spoonbill, BOGOF. f/16 560mm 5DSR 100-400mm II. Merritt Island (Black Point)


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2019)

Common sandpiper, Lake Worth,


----------



## AaronT (Feb 18, 2019)

Wonderful shots Alan, Jeremy, et al. Mostly very dreary cold weather in the Windsor, Ontario area. Nice to see some sonny, warm weather shots.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2019)

There were lots of Francophones in Florida, which surprised me, until I was told they were from Quebec, not France, fleeing the cold. Nice place to visit in January (and at other times, no doubt)!


----------



## AaronT (Feb 18, 2019)

AlanF said:


> There were lots of Francophones in Florida, which surprised me, until I was told they were from Quebec, not France, fleeing the cold. Nice place to visit in January (and at other times, no doubt)!


You should have got some photos of them Alan. What you saw were some genuine Canadian Snow Birds!  In case you don't know that is a widely used euphemism for Canadians fleeing the cold north to go south for the winter.


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2019)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Feb 19, 2019)

I went today to chase the Red-billed Tropicbirds again (already 5 times in row...). First time in my life I was able to see it (in real) with all features in display. Photos are miserable, but it is single bird around and one has not much opportunity to get it right in photo (This is rare visitor to the Islands, in the last years present with 1, may be 2 birds/per year).
Next is the much more common Red-Tailed Tropicbird. In the close-up photo it suddenly went up from the nearby cliff - no time for zooming back (from 500mm) and the distance according the exif file was only ~12 meters. Any way one can see the white streamers in the first bird (the Red-billed...) and the red in the second Red-tailed...). Plus the red bill and heavy black markings on the back of the Red-billed (the third existing Tropic Bird is the Withe - tailed but it has yellow to pale orange bill and different markings on the back.).




These are easy to separate and they are only 3 species in the world.
Huh, the last photo should explane why I post these pics here, not in BIF (but the real reason is that I'm not confident posting in BIF - I have to upgrade my system - it's too slow for BIF. Please don't tell this to my wife)!


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 19, 2019)

ISv said:


> I went today to chase the Red-billed Tropicbirds again (already 5 times in row...). First time in my life I was able to see it (in real) with all features in display. Photos are miserable, but it is single bird around and one has not much opportunity to get it right in photo (This is rare visitor to the Islands, in the last years present with 1, may be 2 birds/per year).
> Next is the much more common Red-Tailed Tropicbird. In the close-up photo it suddenly went up from the nearby cliff - no time for zooming back (from 500mm) and the distance according the exif file was only ~12 meters. Any way one can see the white streamers in the first bird (the Red-billed...) and the red in the second Red-tailed...). Plus the red bill and heavy black markings on the back of the Red-billed (the third existing Tropic Bird is the Withe - tailed but it has yellow to pale orange bill and different markings on the back.).
> [...]
> These are easy to separate and they are only 3 species in the world.


Very nice pictures of such a wonderful bird ISv! You may not be 100% happy with the quality, but I'm 100% impressed with them anyhow !


ISv said:


> Huh, the last photo should explane why I post these pics here, not in BIF (but the real reason is that I'm not confident posting in BIF - I have to upgrade my system - it's too slow for BIF. Please don't tell this to my wife)!


I can sympathize with you there - when I only had my 50D BiF was out of my league; with the 7DmkII at least I have 'a fighting chance'... (although your camera body already has better AF tracking than a 50D ). I suppose it won't do a lot of good if I tell your wife that you really need a D500 or D850 or so ...
W.


----------



## AaronT (Feb 19, 2019)

Really nice shots ISv!


----------



## AaronT (Feb 19, 2019)

Yesterday the sun came out for the first time in awhile. While it was getting low some Cardinals showed up. 100-400L + 1.4 TC, 1600 ISO at F8.


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2019)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Aaron.


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2019)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Feb 19, 2019)

Wiebe, I think the worst in my system is the person behind the camera (I have to practice BIF even if I have to shoot just the doves around. After that is the lens. My camera is also not the best for BIF but it will perform better with better lens.

Thanks Click! The birds are really nice, especially the Red-billed Tropic bird and they deserve better photos. Anyway, I was lucky to see the Red-billed so I'm not sorry for the few hours spent under the sun...


----------



## ISv (Feb 21, 2019)

I think I didn't tell that it's a breading season for the Tropicbirds right now and they use to display some "dance" movements in the sky. Same day as the previous post.
First bird in display (looking toward the Sun, right on the photo) is at distance ~133 meters. The second is at ~56 (BTW, I don't use to hide the Exif files). The "V' shape of the wings is not present in their"normal fly".
The point is to show what they are doing (would be better in video actually) despite of the low quality of the photos.


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice pictures. Well done, ISv.


----------



## DSP121 (Feb 21, 2019)

Amazing shot! 1st and 2nd are my favorites! Great job! Thanks for sharing such a beautiful photo!


----------



## AaronT (Feb 21, 2019)

Great shots ISv! Love them.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 21, 2019)

ISv said:


> I think I didn't tell that it's a breading season for the Tropicbirds right now and they use to display some "dance" movements in the sky. Same day as the previous post.
> First bird in display (looking toward the Sun, right on the photo) is at distance ~133 meters. The second is at ~56 (BTW, I don't use to hide the Exif files). The "V' shape of the wings is not present in their"normal fly".
> The point is to show what they are doing (would be better in video actually) despite of the low quality of the photos.


Hi ISv,
Great shots, and it must have felt very rewarding to be able to see them "perform" their mating flight / dance ! 
W.


----------



## Cog (Feb 21, 2019)

Mynas and doves






[








100-400 II


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2019)

Nice series, Cog. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Cog (Feb 21, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice series, Cog. I especially like the last picture.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## ISv (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks Click, DSP121, AaronT and all who liked the photos!

Wiebe, you are special case: I have the bad custom to read in full the messages only when I have time and I just noticed this sentence from your previous comment: "I suppose it won't do a lot of good if I tell your wife that you really need a D500 or D850 or so...". 
Well, we were 3 people with real cameras (cellphones around not included) on that spot (I don't know these guys...) and one of them was sporting 800mm lens. Could you, please, include this one too (You are on safe distance not like me !)? 
And yes - it was nice to watch the Red-tails performing their rituals but the real fun started after the Red-billed arrived (the mood turned up to crescendo ).


----------



## ISv (Feb 22, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice series, Cog. I especially like the last picture.


+1!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 22, 2019)

Little egret in the setting sun, near our house this evening (5DSR + 100-400mm II). The details of feathers on egrets are usually difficult too see, but the low angle of the sun allows some detail because of the shadow.


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2019)

Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks Click.


----------



## Cog (Feb 23, 2019)

100-400mm II plus 1.4x extender. I'm not sure if the colours look natural. The sky was overcast at this moment so I tried to enhance colors when I developed the raw image.


----------



## AaronT (Feb 23, 2019)

Congratulations Alan and Cog! Two more nice photos to admire with my first coffee of the morning. And Cog, your photo does not look over enhanced (saturated) at all. Nice work to the the both of you!


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2019)

I really like this shot, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 23, 2019)

Female kestrel this afternoon (5DSR + 100-400mm II +1.4xTC).


----------



## AaronT (Feb 23, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Female kestrel this afternoon (5DSR + 100-400mm II +1.4xTC).
> View attachment 183303
> View attachment 183304


Great shots Alan. I have a fondness for all the different raptors.


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2019)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 23, 2019)

Why, may you ask, is a South American Ringed Teal in the Ouse Washes in Norfolk (Nelson's County)? Probably an escapee.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 23, 2019)

A few Mallards....


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 25, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Why, may you ask, is a South American Ringed Teal in the Ouse Washes in Norfolk (Nelson's County)? Probably an escapee.


Refugee from Venezuela ?? Quacked too loudly against Maduro...
W.


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2019)

Alan and Don,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## AaronT (Feb 25, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> A few Mallards....
> View attachment 183306


A lot of Quackers!


----------



## ISv (Feb 26, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> A few Mallards....
> View attachment 183306



"Few"?!!! Looks like little underestimation . I would like to see what you mean when you say "plenty"!


----------



## ISv (Feb 26, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Refugee from Venezuela ?? Quacked too loudly against Maduro...
> W.



Or it was just rejected on the US border... Alan, be careful it could be a criminal!
Nice photos anyway!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 27, 2019)

Gorgeous weather back home, and the Peregrine Falcons have returned. Took this yesterday.The 5DSR +100-44mm II (+TC) are a good size to sit comfortably on a BR strap slung over a shoulder while cycling (on an upright Dutch bike).


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2019)

Nice. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Nat_WA (Feb 28, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Gorgeous weather back home, and the Peregrine Falcons have returned. Took this yesterday.The 5DSR +100-44mm II (+TC) are a good size to sit comfortably on a BR strap slung over a shoulder while cycling (on an upright Dutch bike).



Nice picture Alan, with the bird fluffed up (still cold despite the sun?)...
Btw., the patina of the roof 's lead lining is almost as nice as the bird !
W.


----------



## AaronT (Feb 28, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Gorgeous weather back home, and the Peregrine Falcons have returned. Took this yesterday.The 5DSR +100-44mm II (+TC) are a good size to sit comfortably on a BR strap slung over a shoulder while cycling (on an upright Dutch bike).


Nice shot Alan. Usually the only raptors we have around where I live are Cooper's hawks, and they are quite shy. Yesterday I got a shot of Europe's infamous transplant to North America, the Starling. I got a look into the mouth and it was as disgusting as most of us find the rest of the bird.  I am sure they have some redeeming quality, my wife and I just haven't found it yet.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 28, 2019)

AaronT said:


> Nice shot Alan. Usually the only raptors we have around where I live are Cooper's hawks, and they are quite shy. Yesterday I got a shot of Europe's infamous transplant to North America, the Starling. I got a look into the mouth and it was as disgusting as most of us find the rest of the bird.  I am sure they have some redeeming quality, my wife and I just haven't found it yet.


Not a selfie, I hope.


----------



## AaronT (Feb 28, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Not a selfie, I hope.


Thanks Alan, but no.  Not a Starling but almost as scary. My daughter Launa and I.


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2019)

AaronT said:


> Nice shot Alan. Usually the only raptors we have around where I live are Cooper's hawks, and they are quite shy. Yesterday I got a shot of Europe's infamous transplant to North America, the Starling. I got a look into the mouth and it was as disgusting as most of us find the rest of the bird.  I am sure they have some redeeming quality, my wife and I just haven't found it yet.




Very nice shot, Aaron!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 28, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice picture Alan, with the bird fluffed up (still cold despite the sun?)...
> Btw., the patina of the roof 's lead lining is almost as nice as the bird !
> W.


There's plenty of patination around here!


----------



## AaronT (Feb 28, 2019)

AlanF said:


> There's plenty of patination around here!
> 
> View attachment 183355


It's not fair Alan. You have the falcon posing for you on different perches!! (nice photo)


----------



## AlanF (Feb 28, 2019)

AaronT said:


> It's not fair Alan. You have the falcon posing for you on different perches!! (nice photo)



Same tower - different sides on successive days, and different sunshine.


----------



## bluediablo (Mar 1, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Gorgeous weather back home, and the Peregrine Falcons have returned. Took this yesterday.The 5DSR +100-44mm II (+TC) are a good size to sit comfortably on a BR strap slung over a shoulder while cycling (on an upright Dutch bike).
> 
> View attachment 183338


Beautiful shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2019)

AlanF said:


> There's plenty of patination around here!




Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Mar 3, 2019)

From today: on the first one a mate displaying in front of the nest... And the "nest" - here we go as a "portrait"! No better angle for the nest - few steps right and I'm in free fall ~10 meters... the bottom is a rock !


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 3, 2019)

ISv said:


> From today: on the first one a mate displaying in front of the nest... And the "nest" - here we go as a "portrait"! No better angle for the nest - few steps right and I'm in free fall ~10 meters... the bottom is a rock !
> View attachment 183360
> View attachment 183361


Hope you don't have vertigo ISv! Nice photos.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 3, 2019)

ISv said:


> From today: on the first one a mate displaying in front of the nest... And the "nest" - here we go as a "portrait"! No better angle for the nest - few steps right and I'm in free fall ~10 meters... the bottom is a rock !


A really keen bird photographer would have jumped and taken the perfect shot while falling. You just have to practice. Or, perhaps a drone?


----------



## ISv (Mar 3, 2019)

Thanks Glick and Aaron! 
Aaron, I don't think I have a vertigo. I have just the normal fear from heights (and it is not helping to feel confident when on the rocks but for sure helps to survive).

Alan, I may follow your advise next time (the free fall) but it would be a waste of camera and lens . Concerning the drone: I actually was thinking about it...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2019)

Have appreciated the last postings ... alas for some reason on a infrequent basis my notifications don't work. Wondered why it was so quiet. 

Less than 3 weeks now to Costa Rica and oh so tedious it is trying to figure out where to go, what to do (other than shoot birds) and what accommodations to afford. It's more expensive than I thought. There are so many birds and animals it's mind boggling. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2019)

ISv said:


> Thanks Glick and Aaron!
> Aaron, I don't think I have a vertigo. I have just the normal fear from heights (and it is not helping to feel confident when on the rocks but for sure helps to survive).
> 
> Alan, I may follow your advise next time (the free fall) but it would be a waste of camera and lens . Concerning the drone: I actually was thinking about it...


My further advice is that when you fall land on your backside so the camera lands on you, a useful technique to master.


----------



## Cog (Mar 6, 2019)

Some ostrich


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Cog.


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 7, 2019)

I finally finished going through all my photos from the two weeks in Florida. Here are a few Burrowing Owls from Cape Coral. 7D mkii / EF 500 f4 / 1.4xiii

Jeremy


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2019)

Sweet shots Jeremy. I saw these guys in Arizona long ago - so cute coming out of their burrow. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2019)

Beautiful series, Jeremy. I really like the first shot.


----------



## Cog (Mar 7, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> I finally finished going through all my photos from the two weeks in Florida. Here are a few Burrowing Owls from Cape Coral. 7D mkii / EF 500 f4 / 1.4xiii
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Really nice. The owl is a cutie.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 7, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> I finally finished going through all my photos from the two weeks in Florida. Here are a few Burrowing Owls from Cape Coral. 7D mkii / EF 500 f4 / 1.4xiii
> 
> Jeremy


Very nice series Jeremy,
Third to fifth pictures trigger the imagination - several funny story ideas come to mind (what is he telling his audience, aloof and self-righteous )
W.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 7, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> I finally finished going through all my photos from the two weeks in Florida. Here are a few Burrowing Owls from Cape Coral. 7D mkii / EF 500 f4 / 1.4xiii
> Jeremy


Nice photos Jeremy! I don't know if it's tired or just has a lot to say. Maybe both!


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 7, 2019)

Thank you guys!

Jeremy


----------



## DSP121 (Mar 8, 2019)

AaronT said:


> Nice shot Alan. Usually the only raptors we have around where I live are Cooper's hawks, and they are quite shy. Yesterday I got a shot of Europe's infamous transplant to North America, the Starling. I got a look into the mouth and it was as disgusting as most of us find the rest of the bird.  I am sure they have some redeeming quality, my wife and I just haven't found it yet.



Wowww..!!! So beautiful bird! I have never seen this bird! I love its colors! Thank you so much for sharing this photo!


----------



## spandau (Mar 8, 2019)

Wood Duck on a local creek with Cottonwood seeds everywhere. Taken with a Canon 70D/400mm F5.6L while walking around town and moving when I took the shot. Very casual everyday shot.


----------



## Cog (Mar 8, 2019)

Ostrich doing what ostrich do


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2019)

Very nice picture, Cog.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2019)

spandau said:


> Wood Duck on a local creek with Cottonwood seeds everywhere. Taken with a Canon 70D/400mm F5.6L while walking around town and moving when I took the shot. Very casual everyday shot.


 Very nice - on my wish list to see/shoot since they say they exist in Alberta but where??

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 8, 2019)

Cog said:


> Ostrich doing what ostrich do



Cog, I don't know what they usually do but I really like this photo!!!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 10, 2019)

A fairly rare bird over here, a green sandpiper.


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice photo Alan. Add some snow, mud and a cold rain and that could have been shot in my neighbourhood. Also, I would need a green sandpiper .


----------



## Cog (Mar 10, 2019)

ISv said:


> Cog, I don't know what they usually do but I really like this photo!!!


Thank you, ISv! They wander, forage for food in the grass, and raise their heads to watch for a hunter with a gun.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 10, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice - on my wish list to see/shoot since they say they exist in Alberta but where??
> 
> Jack


If you are ever silly enough to go to Ottawa, you can find them in several spots downtown.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 10, 2019)

AaronT said:


> Nice photo Alan. Add some snow, mud and a cold rain and that could have been shot in my neighbourhood. Also, I would need a green sandpiper .


For me just add snow and more snow.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 10, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> If you are ever silly enough to go to Ottawa, you can find them in several spots downtown.



When I was about 6, birds of Canada cards were contained in my mother's tea purchases and this one became imprinted in my brain; oh how I wanted to see it. Alas, our travels were not very far from home and I'm not sure any ever show up around Edmonton anyway.

I guess I could come to honour our PM and visit parliament and then secondarily go looking for ducks to shoot. Guess which would be the highlight of the trip.

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 10, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> When I was about 6, birds of Canada cards were contained in my mother's tea purchases and this one became imprinted in my brain; oh how I wanted to see it. Alas, our travels were not very far from home and I'm not sure any ever show up around Edmonton anyway.
> 
> I guess I could come to honour our PM and visit parliament and then secondarily go looking for ducks to shoot. Guess which would be the highlight of the trip.
> 
> Jack


Here are a few for you from near my place. The female is not quite as colourful as the male....


----------



## ISv (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice catches Alan and Don! We don't have these even as a rare vagrants. Yesterday I made a walk in the neighborhood: two different juveniles of the White Tern and Common Waxbill collecting material for a nest...


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2019)

Very nice pictures, ISv. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice pictures ISv! It looks warm out, up here we have three feet of snow on the ground and it snowed today.... again.... About the only colourful birds I have around here now are Cardinals and Blue Jays, and they look cold, but not as cold as the squirrel patiently waiting for scraps below the feeders......


----------



## AlanF (Mar 10, 2019)

Just went out on the off chance this afternoon and took the 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC on the 5DSR not expecting anything but it turned out to be a feast of kingfishers. First, a male caught a fish and called over the female and transferred the fish to her. You can see he his holding the fish face forward in his beak, for transfer, not swallowing.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 10, 2019)

Later, the female fished for herself, and she was oh so close to me.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 10, 2019)

She must have been eating for quads as she then immediately caught another.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 10, 2019)

AlanF said:


> She must have been eating for quads as she then immediately caught another.



Fantastic series!


----------



## ISv (Mar 10, 2019)

Don & Alan - you both rock today!
Beautiful photos!


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Mar 11, 2019)

Well, I got back to see again Alan's Kingfishers (great photos!)... and noticed that I put only after the third series. And it was not only me )) - I took a time to count the "likes" on all three series. Second and third differ just by the orientation of the bird: left to right or the opposite (quality of the photos is pretty much the same). The last one got most of the "likes" - probably because some folks (inkl. me) took all three series as one (well, my preferences are for the last two, despite that the first one is telling a story and is very good quality by itself). Is that the reason for the different counts of "like" (most probably) or there is some other reason, like the orientation of the bird (very low probability according to me but who knows...)???
Yeah, when it's dark (night) outside you may spend some time thinking about such a nonsense, especially after good diner !


----------



## AlanF (Mar 11, 2019)

ISv said:


> Well, I got back to see again Alan's Kingfishers (great photos!)... and noticed that I put only after the third series. And it was not only me )) - I took a time to count the "likes" on all three series. Second and third differ just by the orientation of the bird: left to right or the opposite (quality of the photos is pretty much the same). The last one got most of the "likes" - probably because some folks (inkl. me) took all three series as one (well, my preferences are for the last two, despite that the first one is telling a story and is very good quality by itself). Is that the reason for the different counts of "like" (most probably) or there is some other reason, like the orientation of the bird (very low probability according to me but who knows...)???
> Yeah, when it's dark (night) outside you may spend some time thinking about such a nonsense, especially after good diner !



Read this comment on Hokusai's Great Wave in http://www.historiamag.com/hokusai-beyond-the-great-wave/

"It’s said that while westerners read paintings from left to right, just as we read writing, so the Japanese, who write from right to left, read paintings in the opposite direction too".


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 11, 2019)

Cog said:


> Ostrich doing what ostrich do


@Cog - I really like the way the bird stands out being sharp against a soft background!
Did you enhance the 'softness' around the bird in post-processing to further improve this effect? (If you did, I'd like to learn ; it looks very natural)
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 11, 2019)

@AlanF - great series of this couple of Kingfishers! Such beautiful birds - and so fast unless sitting down ... Did you have any opportunity for 'in motion' shots? (swinging the fish against the branch to stun / diving / returning from the dive / etc. ...)
W.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 11, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Nice pictures ISv! It looks warm out, up here we have three feet of snow on the ground and it snowed today.... again.... About the only colourful birds I have around here now are Cardinals and Blue Jays, and they look cold, but not as cold as the squirrel patiently waiting for scraps below the feeders......


Hi Don. Those 3 were my go to's the last few months. In the last few days the snow has been replaced by mud. Lots of mud. I'm hoping things dry out soon. BTW, I have wild turkeys lurking beneath our bird feeder. The photo below is from March 6, 5 days ago. All is mud now.


----------



## Cog (Mar 11, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> @Cog - I really like the way the bird stands out being sharp against a soft background!
> Did you enhance the 'softness' around the bird in post-processing to further improve this effect? (If you did, I'd like to learn ; it looks very natural)
> W.


Thank you, Nat_WA! No, I didn't do anything special. Maybe gently applied the Blur tool on the edges of the frame. But it's the natural environment, mostly. I shot the bird when it was against the empty space, away from the bush.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 11, 2019)

ISv said:


> Well, I got back to see again Alan's Kingfishers (great photos!)... and noticed that I put only after the third series. And it was not only me )) - I took a time to count the "likes" on all three series. Second and third differ just by the orientation of the bird: left to right or the opposite (quality of the photos is pretty much the same). The last one got most of the "likes" - probably because some folks (inkl. me) took all three series as one (well, my preferences are for the last two, despite that the first one is telling a story and is very good quality by itself). Is that the reason for the different counts of "like" (most probably) or there is some other reason, like the orientation of the bird (very low probability according to me but who knows...)???
> Yeah, when it's dark (night) outside you may spend some time thinking about such a nonsense, especially after good diner !



You love birds and your photography and are a deep thinker. I wish I could have that depth of engagement.

Jack


----------



## AaronT (Mar 11, 2019)

Love your photos ISv. The Common Waxbill doesn't look so common to me. And AlanF, absolutely love your series on the Kingfishers.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 11, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Just went out on the off chance this afternoon and took the 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC on the 5DSR not expecting anything but it turned out to be a feast of kingfishers. First, a male caught a fish and called over the female and transferred the fish to her. You can see he his holding the fish face forward in his beak, for transfer, not swallowing.



An excellent series, Alan. To get such clear photos 'on the off chance' is impressive. And makes me so jealous


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 11, 2019)

Have not visited "Rumors" in a while. Spent some marveling at the quality of the pictures and the diversity of birds. Quite a treat ! 
My area is an avian dead zone at the moment. Everyone around here is saying - what happened to all the birds ? Apparently they are visiting you all. 
I will post the few interesting shots have gotten lately.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 11, 2019)

Eastern Bluebird. Stumbled onto a small flock of Bluebirds in the woods- followed them around for quite a bit. Finally got the shot I was looking for


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2019)

Very nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 11, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> Eastern Bluebird. Stumbled onto a small flock of Bluebirds in the woods- followed them around for quite a bit. Finally got the shot I was looking for
> View attachment 183445



A good looking bird Jeff. Nice photo!


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 11, 2019)

American Black Duck. 
Usually very shy as they are hunted around here.Took a minute to figure why she was so preoccupied. She was drinking from a wide fan of fresh water from a spring that empties into a brackish tidal pond.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 11, 2019)

In one earlier post someone was asking for an id . Thought it might be a Dunlin. I shot a small flock Dunlin about a week ago.


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2019)

Beautiful series, Jeff.


----------



## ISv (Mar 12, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> In one earlier post someone was asking for an id . Thought it might be a Dunlin. I shot a small flock Dunlin about a week ago.
> View attachment 183447
> View attachment 183448
> View attachment 183449



Great photos Jeff, from these we have here only Dunlin but I never got close enough for reasonable photo.


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 12, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> Have not visited "Rumors" in a while. Spent some marveling at the quality of the pictures and the diversity of birds. Quite a treat !
> My area is an avian dead zone at the moment. Everyone around here is saying - what happened to all the birds ? Apparently they are visiting you all.
> I will post the few interesting shots have gotten lately.


Hi Jeff, being in an avian 'dead zone' you still managed to get some excellent bird shots 
W.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 12, 2019)

No, I'm in the dead zone, even the blue jays and redpolls aren't showing up. My daily ration is chickadees, WB nuthatches and Downies.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 12, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> No, I'm in the dead zone, even the blue jays and redpolls aren't showing up. My daily ration is chickadees, WB nuthatches and Downies.
> 
> Jack


Show us some Jack, before Costa Rica!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Show us some Jack, before Costa Rica!


My R has arrived so pick up will be tomorrow morning. That'll give me some impetus to honour your request. 

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 13, 2019)

It was not snowing today and just a few degrees below freezing so I went out to see who was at the feeders. The brown creeper was a surprise as I rarely see them..... something about being small and well camouflaged  All shot with a 6D2 and a Tamron 150-600G2
Brown Creeper




Nuthatch


Hairy Woodpecker


Chickadee


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Don.


----------



## dolina (Mar 13, 2019)

Reddish Egret (Egretta rufescens) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

The Reddish Egret (Egretta rufescens) is a medium-sized heron. It is a resident breeder in Central America, The Bahamas, the Caribbean, the Gulf Coast of the United States, and Mexico. There is post-breeding dispersal to well north of the nesting range. In the past, this bird was a victim of the plume trade.

According to the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department, there are only 1,500 to 2,000 nesting pairs of reddish egrets in the United States — and most of these are in Texas. They are classified as "threatened" in Texas and receive special protection.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reddish_egret

Location: https://houstonaudubon.org/sanctuaries/bolivar-flats/about-bolivar-flats.html


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 13, 2019)

dolina said:


> The Reddish Egret (Egretta rufescens) is a medium-sized heron. It is a resident breeder in Central America, The Bahamas, the Caribbean, the Gulf Coast of the United States, and Mexico. There is post-breeding dispersal to well north of the nesting range. In the past, this bird was a victim of the plume trade.
> 
> According to the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department, there are only 1,500 to 2,000 nesting pairs of reddish egrets in the United States — and most of these are in Texas. They are classified as "threatened" in Texas and receive special protection.
> 
> ...




Good shot, dolina.That bird looks like a mash-up


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2019)

Mikehit said:


> Good shot, dolina.That bird looks like a mash-up


+1 I real interesting appearance!


----------



## ISv (Mar 14, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> It was not snowing today and just a few degrees below freezing so I went out to see who was at the feeders. The brown creeper was a surprise as I rarely see them..... something about being small and well camouflaged  All shot with a 6D2 and a Tamron 150-600G2
> Brown Creeper
> View attachment 183458
> 
> ...



Lovely shots Don!


----------



## ISv (Mar 14, 2019)

Interesting bird Paolo, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2019)

Well, I forgot to format the card so I didn't succeed in getting the birds I shot with the R and 400 X1.4 onto my computer. 

While it's a nice camera, a big lens is not what it was designed for obviously! 

Of course the resolution boost is nice and the AF is reasonable, maybe like the 6D was or a bit faster. I like the control ring adapter feature and the programability is quite versatile but kind of sad compared to the 1DX2. Button placement in some cases is inconvenient, particularly the AF-ON, which for this camera won't get used, it's just too awkward to be quick. I think it's a great back-up camera and now I have ND for the 11-24.

I, unlike some others, find the alternative button plus arrows serves fairly well as a joy stick, much like the 6D.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Mar 14, 2019)

It was Cormorant Day today. The youth is socializing after practicing their flying skills. I went to this island on a kayak, but the wind and wave were too strong. Only few decent shots.


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Mar 14, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Cog.


Thank you, Click!

A few funny moments:


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2019)

LOL




Nice series. I especially like the first shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2019)

I did shoot a bird with the R today but then my card reader wouldn't work and I got sidetracked but here is a birder's lens and camera cover I made for Costa Rica in case anyone is interested, and it's shot with the R.

Can you believe it; we were booked on a 737 Calgary to Toronto but luckily today they re-booked us on an earlier flight, same day!

I used waterproof tent material and just sewed a tube for the lens and cut a hole for the Jobu handle. What to do with the camera region - it's tough so I just sewed a chunk of leather that adds a bit of weight and flops over the bottom of the 1DX2 when it's slung over my shoulder. Made a second one for the R with the 70-200 and in that case I added Velcro so it fastens together around the straps.

Probably there is something better commercially but this fits the 400 really nicely


----------



## dolina (Mar 15, 2019)

Roseate Spoonbill (Platalea ajaja) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 15, 2019)

Cog said:


> Thank you, Click!
> 
> A few funny moments:


What equipment were you using, shooting from a canoe...?
W.


----------



## Cog (Mar 15, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> What equipment were you using, shooting from a canoe...?
> W.


Just a camera and sometimes a tripod with a gimbal head. But I don't often have a chance to use it. Usually only if it's quiet enough or if water is low enough. I took these pics handheld because it was easier to control the boat this way in strong wind. I'm thinking about a holder that can be easily mounted but haven't found anything suitable yet.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 15, 2019)

Cormorants are the photographers friend. I still remember the first time I saw one drying its wings! Well done cog,


----------



## AaronT (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice series Cog. And Jack, well done. Gotta protect the equipment.


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice picture, Paolo.


----------



## dolina (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks Click.



Naked-faced Spiderhunter (Arachnothera clarae) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

The naked-faced spiderhunter (Arachnothera clarae) is a species of bird in the Nectariniidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.

Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naked-faced_spiderhunter

Location: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2019)

Lovely shot, Paolo.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 17, 2019)

Starlings! One of the more colourful birds we see in the winter around here, it is usually an early sign of spring.



HEAVY! crop in on the head.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Don.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> @AlanF - great series of this couple of Kingfishers! Such beautiful birds - and so fast unless sitting down ... Did you have any opportunity for 'in motion' shots? (swinging the fish against the branch to stun / diving / returning from the dive / etc. ...)
> W.


The best I can do from today.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> @AlanF - great series of this couple of Kingfishers! Such beautiful birds - and so fast unless sitting down ... Did you have any opportunity for 'in motion' shots? (swinging the fish against the branch to stun / diving / returning from the dive / etc. ...)
> W.



And some more - I took the 5DIV with bare 400mm f/4 to get these shots for you, sacrificing resolution for speed.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Alan.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 17, 2019)

Love your photos dolina. Great series Alan! Some seriously good photos being posted.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 17, 2019)

AlanF said:


> The best I can do from today.



FANTASTIC!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 18, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> FANTASTIC!


Thanks Don, and here is a something for you: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47562904


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 18, 2019)

Hmm, cats and birds. Don, have you taught your cat(s) to not be birdiephobic. Or at least declawed them. 

Jack


----------



## dolina (Mar 18, 2019)

Naked-faced Spiderhunter (Arachnothera clarae) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

The naked-faced spiderhunter (Arachnothera clarae) is a species of bird in the Nectariniidae family. It is endemic to the Philippines.

Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical moist lowland forests.

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naked-faced_spiderhunter

Location: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mesa_Ecopark


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2019)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Paolo.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 18, 2019)

Peregrine falcon high up on church spire, about 50m distant. 5DSR, 400mm DO II at 560mm, 1/640s f/5.6 iso640.


----------



## dolina (Mar 18, 2019)

Great Egret (Ardea alba) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## AaronT (Mar 18, 2019)

dolina said:


> Great Egret (Ardea alba) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


I really like this one Paolo!


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2019)

AaronT said:


> I really like this one Paolo!



+1 

Nicely done, Paolo.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 20, 2019)

Made a better GIF of kingfisher bashing a fish today. 5DIV, 400mm DO II, 1/3200, iso 3200-4000.


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2019)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 20, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Made a better GIF of kingfisher bashing a fish today. 5DIV, 400mm DO II, 1/3200, iso 3200-4000.
> 
> View attachment 183551


Nice gif Alan. My wife is always threatening to slap me silly also!


----------



## krisbell (Mar 20, 2019)

Havent posted on here in a while so here's a recent one of mine...


The Wagtail and the Honeyeater by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 21, 2019)

krisbell said:


> Havent posted on here in a while so here's a recent one of mine...



With the light and presentation it is very similar to the quality illustrations in bird books from a century ago 
Nice picture krisbell!
W.


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2019)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, Kris.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 21, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I did shoot a bird with the R today but then my card reader wouldn't work and I got sidetracked but here is a birder's lens and camera cover I made for Costa Rica in case anyone is interested, and it's shot with the R.
> 
> Can you believe it; we were booked on a 737 Calgary to Toronto but luckily today they re-booked us on an earlier flight, same day!
> 
> ...


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 21, 2019)

Great cover ! I think it is time to start a Kickstarter campaign. Get that baby into production ! ( I can't sew and none of my fellow birders can.)


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 21, 2019)

Sanderling on a rock. Had good light and an



ocean background.


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice series, Jeff.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 21, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> Great cover ! I think it is time to start a Kickstarter campaign. Get that baby into production ! ( I can't sew and none of my fellow birders can.)



I can't sew now either! I was modifying a duffle bag as I do for camera gear adding padding etc. so it does exactly the job I need it to do and a crazy little hand exerciser that shouldn't have been there, fell into the drive belt and abruptly stalled the machine as I was high speed winding a bobbin with thread. It looks serious so my old Nakajima 280L will go into the hospital for surgery or doctor assisted death (suicide). I figure about $800 is all I can justify for repair at this stage in my life. As a hobby, doing car interiors and everything under the sun it's been super to have for 40 years.

But lets be optimistic!

The cover is extremely simple to make once a pattern of the best fit is established and any upholsterer could sew it, even me but I don't have the desire to get into that. However, I'd be willing to be helpful in some way if possible. 

Since posting the photo I randomly sprayed a few gunky paint colours on it and it looks pretty poor, just as I intended, so the gear has to be guessed at but doesn't shine like $$$. I also added a pair of Velcro fasteners up at the top to help keep the back face of the camera from getting exposed inadvertently. There may be some chance of drips because of my inability to deal with the strap coming out on top but I carry the camera/lens in a slightly angled orientation with the camera sitting in the crook of my arm with my hand on the mount, which I think will be safe. 

My plug for my technique (my shooting partner claimed he had a neck like an ox and rejected this mode): I always cross sling the strap so I am sharing the load between my shoulder and my right hand since when I go through or across tricky terrain, I'll be supporting the unit totally by the handle alone with some slack on the strap. The strap is as short as possible because it can then tension up against my back for stability shooting. The way I carry the lens and camera as mentioned, keeps it ready to shoot instantly and minimizes fatigue since the arm is giving the back a break regularly (assumes good arm strength). The handle is always facing up. The 300 2.8 and the 400 DO are the two lenses that I've used in this manner and talk about ease of shooting with a relatively long lens. Still works fine with 2X as well. Can't speak for the 500.

When there is no drizzle or rain, the camera part of the cover can just flip back across the lens. It weighs nothing. In rain, I'll just have to see, but in theory trying it so far I can place my head under the flap. So in the right circumstance I'm confident I can safely shoot in the rain. I hope Murphy's law is not going to get me!

Five more days and I should be in rain forest. I've created an itinerary that is focused on hiking in the mountains with very little coast time so no laying on the beaches but more Quetzal hunting time for us.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 21, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> With the light and presentation it is very similar to the quality illustrations in bird books from a century ago
> Nice picture krisbell!
> W.



Exactly, the ones that would be beautifully painted!

Jack


----------



## AaronT (Mar 23, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> Sanderling on a rock. Had good light and an
> View attachment 183559
> View attachment 183560
> View attachment 183561
> ocean background.


Nice series Jeff. Great colours.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 23, 2019)

Some shots from Yellowstone awhile ago. Bald Eagle on an elk carcass and a raven. To kind of date it these were taken with a Canon 20D and a 100-400L. The Eagle was cropped quite bit.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 23, 2019)

krisbell said:


> Havent posted on here in a while so here's a recent one of mine...
> 
> 
> The Wagtail and the Honeyeater by Kris Bell, on Flickr


Nice shot Kris. I like the composition.


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice shots, Aaron.


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 24, 2019)

Today's catch. Testing R with 100-400mm lens and extender.
European Starling
Canon EOS R, EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM +1.4x III, ƒ/8.0, 560 mm, 1/500 sec, ISO 500, SOOC cropped.


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Today's catch. Testing R with 100-400mm lens and extender.
> European Starling
> Canon EOS R, EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM +1.4x III, ƒ/8.0, 560 mm, 1/500 sec, ISO 500, SOOC cropped.




Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Mar 26, 2019)

Didn't stop here for a wile and look what happens... Many nice shots (even a movie)! I have my favorites off course: Cog's cormorants, Don's starlings, Alan's Peregrine (hey - this is by far your best shot of the Falcon on that spot! On other hand I personally prefer the stills of the Kingfisher against the movie - may be because I'm not a movie person), Jeff's Sanderling and Aaron's... well, the Raven is great!!!

And since I have nothing to place in the "portraits", I just cropped this one to look as a portrait !


----------



## AaronT (Mar 26, 2019)

ISv said:


> Didn't stop here for a wile and look what happens... Many nice shots (even a movie)! I have my favorites off course: Cog's cormorants, Don's starlings, Alan's Peregrine (hey - this is by far your best shot of the Falcon on that spot! On other hand I personally prefer the stills of the Kingfisher against the movie - may be because I'm not a movie person), Jeff's Sanderling and Aaron's... well, the Raven is great!!!
> 
> And since I have nothing to place in the "portraits", I just cropped this one to look as a portrait !
> View attachment 183624


Well, in that case, you have a nice crop Sir!  Thanks for the compliment ISv.


----------



## JuanMa (Mar 27, 2019)

krisbell said:


> Havent posted on here in a while so here's a recent one of mine...
> 
> 
> The Wagtail and the Honeyeater by Kris Bell, on Flickr


One of the things that keep my attention with your photographs is that despite of the amazing colours you put on them they are still real photographs (had a look at your flickr). Nowadays we often see photographers delivering paintings rather than photographs, it is not your case. Very good job.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2019)

ISv said:


> Didn't stop here for a wile and look what happens... Many nice shots (even a movie)! I have my favorites off course: Cog's cormorants, Don's starlings, Alan's Peregrine (hey - this is by far your best shot of the Falcon on that spot! On other hand I personally prefer the stills of the Kingfisher against the movie - may be because I'm not a movie person), Jeff's Sanderling and Aaron's... well, the Raven is great!!!
> 
> And since I have nothing to place in the "portraits", I just cropped this one to look as a portrait !


Thanks ISv. The kingfisher movies are animated gifs, consisting of 4 or 7 frames being flicked through. They can be downloaded and the individual frames separated. They could be posted as a set of separate shots. This is the most graphic of the set.


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2019)

Alan and ISv,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## Pape (Mar 27, 2019)

Angry bird catching cone . Sucks i missed one where it swallow cone. Happens always too fast.





RP 70-300mm 4-5,6 ii is nano usm 1/500s f6,3 ISO 800 .White balance maybe not quite right


----------



## ISv (Mar 28, 2019)

Click said:


> Alan and ISv,
> 
> Very nice shots, guys.


Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (Mar 28, 2019)

Pape said:


> Angry bird catching cone . Sucks i missed one where it swallow cone. Happens always too fast.
> 
> View attachment 183666
> View attachment 183667
> ...



Pape, your "angry" bird is the Red Crossbill (male) and they actually do not swallow the cones (and I don't think it's physically possible ). They are smarter and extract only the seeds from the cones. For some species of conifers they have to remove the cone from the tree, for others - not. 
Have a fun and post more - I like the crossbills but in my country of origin they become very rare...


----------



## Pape (Mar 29, 2019)

Fun birds ,like northern parrots . and pretty fearless.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 29, 2019)

Pape said:


> Fun birds ,like northern parrots . and pretty fearless.
> View attachment 183677


The RP and 70-300 makes a nice lightweight combination.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 29, 2019)

Birds are starting to reappear in my area ! - Here is an American Oystercatcher too busy eating lunch to see me at first. Once he notices me, it gave me



the death stare.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 29, 2019)

Jack
How's Costa Rica?
Alan


----------



## AaronT (Mar 29, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> Birds are starting to reappear in my area ! - Here is an American Oystercatcher too busy eating lunch to see me at first. Once he notices me, it gave me
> View attachment 183689
> View attachment 183690
> View attachment 183691
> the death stare.


Nice series Jeff. Yes, always beware the Death Stare!!


----------



## AaronT (Mar 29, 2019)

The turkeys in our area are getting serious now about the mating ritual. And we had a couple of nice days. So, without further ado........ 












First shot with 24-70 F4, the rest with 100-400L and 5DsR


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2019)

Very nice shots, Aaron. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> Birds are starting to reappear in my area ! - Here is an American Oystercatcher too busy eating lunch to see me at first. Once he notices me, it gave me the death stare.



Very nice series. Well done, Jeff.


----------



## JuanMa (Mar 30, 2019)

Barn swallows are back this year, got this one a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2019)

Nice shot, JuanMa.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 30, 2019)

Great tit today. 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 1,4xTC.


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2019)

Nice one, Alan.


----------



## Pape (Mar 31, 2019)

Great tit is most common bird here . Curious one ,comes peek 5 meter away but difficult get closer 
cheek is soo easy burn away . Nice shot Alan !


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Mar 31, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Great tit today. 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 1,4xTC.
> 
> View attachment 183703


That looks _really_ soft to me - where's all the sharpness and detail you're so insistent the 7D Mk II can't produce, Alan?

Meanwhile, this is what my 7D Mk II (with a 500mm f/4 Mk II and 1.4x TC, handheld) looks like:






*Stonechat, male*





*Stonechat, male*





*Stonechat, female*

I'll stick to my 7D Mk II, I think...


----------



## Pape (Mar 31, 2019)

Hmm i dont know how you can define sharpness with 1megapixel internet picture  I think alan talked about 5dsr and tit was tooked 5div. We dont know how much pictures are cropped

Great pictures keith


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2019)

Great shots, Keith.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 31, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Great tit today. 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 1,4xTC.
> 
> View attachment 183703


Nice shot!

Around here, the chickadee is the most common bird, it is about the same size, but not as brightly coloured. They are very brave and will land on the feeders when you are 3 or 4 meters away, on popular walking trails where people feed them, they will land on your hand.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 31, 2019)

This little one was stealing hazelnuts I place on my balcony (5th floor) for the squirrel visiting it. Still not that brave not to be afraid of me:

(5D2 + 100-400 II L handheld)


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice shot, Kit.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 31, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> That looks _really_ soft to me - where's all the sharpness and detail you're so insistent the 7D Mk II can't produce, Alan?
> 
> Meanwhile, this is what my 7D Mk II (with a 500mm f/4 Mk II and 1.4x TC, handheld) looks like:
> 
> I'll stick to my 7D Mk II, I think...


Where have I written that the 7DII can't produce sharpness and detail? I have indeed written repeatedly that the 7DII is not as sharp as the 5DSR. And, I have also written repeatedly that my 5DIV is not as sharp as my 5DSR. But, I cannot recall ever having written that the 7DII can't produce sharp and detailed images because it is not something I believe and it would fly in the face of all the evidence of the many fine images produced from the 7DII, and I like to think that some of mine with my 7DII are among them. So, dig up where I have written that the 7DII can't produce sharpness and detail, and I will apologise and recant. If you can't dig it up, then you might consider doing the same.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 31, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Where have I written that the 7DII can't produce sharpness and detail? I have indeed written repeatedly that the 7DII is not as sharp as the 5DSR. And, I have also written repeatedly that my 5DIV is not as sharp as my 5DSR. But, I cannot recall ever having written that the 7DII can't produce sharp and detailed images because it is not something I believe and it would fly in the face of all the evidence of the many fine images produced from the 7DII, and I like to think that some of mine with my 7DII are among them. So, dig up where I have written that the 7DII can't produce sharpness and detail, and I will apologise and recant. If you can't dig it up, then you might consider doing the same.


My personal observation is “ it depends”

(Note that these are observations, no tests)

At the pixel level, I find that the 5D3 and 6D2 are both sharper than the 7D2, but that when you “run out of zoom” and start cropping the images, that a resampled 7D2 comes out ahead....

Also, and I have no idea why, the 7D2 AF seems to work better in a snowstorm....


----------



## AlanF (Mar 31, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> My personal observation is “ it depends”
> 
> (Note that these are observations, no tests)
> 
> At the pixel level, I find that the 5D3 and 6D2 are both sharper than the 7D2, but that when you “run out of zoom” and start cropping the images, that a resampled 7D2 comes out ahead....


Don, I am comparing the 7DII and 5DSR, which have the same pixel density and so they both have the same "zoom". In reasonable light, I used to get sharper images from a 7DII than from a 5D3 when focal length limited (which was most of the time for me). And the 7DII similarly outresolves the 5DIV.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 31, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Don, I am comparing the 7DII and 5DSR, which have the same pixel density and so they both have the same "zoom". In reasonable light, I used to get sharper images from a 7DII than from a 5D3 when focal length limited (which was most of the time for me). And the 7DII similarly outresolves the 5DIV.


Yes, I wish I had a 5DSR here with me now.... I am sitting outside with a 6D2 and a 7D2 taking pictures of birds and squirrels. The 7D2 is easily the best choice for me when focal length limited (tiny birds). The 7D2 has a reasonably aggressive AA filter, but despite that, still provides sharp images, and when resampled to the same size as a focal length limited 5D3 image, they are sharper. On paper, the 5DSR should be sharper, but I don’t have one to play with.....

As an aside, the AF on the 7D2 way outperforms the 6D2 in a snowstorm..... the 7D2 locks right on, while the 6D2 hunts a lot for focus..... now there’s a hard thing to get onto a spec sheet


----------



## AlanF (Mar 31, 2019)

What's sometimes not realised is that differences in resolution in practice often mean just differences in "reach". So, if your telephoto lens has 10% less resolution than another one of the same focal length, then if you get about 10% closer, you get the same resolution as from the better lens further away. Similarly, if your sensor has 10% larger pixels, then then you get the same resolution by being about 10% closer. Distance is all important.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 31, 2019)

Sharpness and resolution aren't everything. I am quite pleased with these two shots of a female kingfisher with a fish, taken a week apart. The top one is with the 5DSR +400mm DO II and 1.4xTC. You can see every tiny detail of the feathers and it could be blown up really large. The lower is with the 5DIV + 400mm DO II, without the TC and 30% further away (I returned with the 5DIV hoping to capture action better as it focusses faster and with a greater frame rate). The resolution with the 5DIV is down by a factor of 4, but I actually prefer its shot because I like much better the fish.


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2019)

Great shots. I especially like the second one. Well done, Alan.


----------



## JuanMa (Mar 31, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Sharpness and resolution aren't everything. I am quite pleased with these two shots of a female kingfisher with a fish, taken a week apart. The top one is with the 5DSR +400mm DO II and 1.4xTC. You can see every tiny detail of the feathers and it could be blown up really large. The lower is with the 5DIV + 400mm DO II, without the TC and 30% further away (I returned with the 5DIV hoping to capture action better as it focusses faster and with a greater frame rate). The resolution with the 5DIV is down by a factor of 4, but I actually prefer its shot because I like much better the fish.
> 
> View attachment 183706
> View attachment 183707


Clear, sharp and beautiful colours. Well done. The first one is very impressive.


----------



## RGB49 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi All,
I have followed this site for a few years now and have always been so impressed with the quality of photography that I see every time.
I have always been in awe at the way you people capture those amazing images and have been practising to improve my own photography. so far I have generally only been able to get static birds sharpish and am actively practising with BIF to improve.
Would be interested to hear some C& C on this one, Female Siskin.
5DSR + 100-400 MK2 + 1.4


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2019)

Very nice shot. Nicely done, RGB49.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 31, 2019)

RGB49 said:


> Hi All,
> I have followed this site for a few years now and have always been so impressed with the quality of photography that I see every time.
> I have always been in awe at the way you people capture those amazing images and have been practising to improve my own photography. so far I have generally only been able to get static birds sharpish and am actively practising with BIF to improve.
> Would be interested to hear some C& C on this one, Female Siskin.
> 5DSR + 100-400 MK2 + 1.4


Lovely shot, and the colours. I also like very much the 5DSR + 100-400 MK2 + 1.4xTC. For BIF, it's easier to leave off the 1.4xTC as the focus is faster and the field of view is easier to manage, as well being able to use more AF points and higher shutter speeds.
Welcome to the thread and keep posting!


----------



## RGB49 (Mar 31, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Lovely shot, and the colours. I also like very much the 5DSR + 100-400 MK2 + 1.4xTC. For BIF, it's easier to leave off the 1.4xTC as the focus is faster and the field of view is easier to manage, as well being able to use more AF points and higher shutter speeds.


Thanks Alan, I have been a great admirer of your stunning work and it was seeing your work that prompted me to get the 5DSR , thanks also for the tip about leaving off the 1.4 TC


----------



## ISv (Apr 2, 2019)

Pape said:


> Hmm i dont know how you can define sharpness with 1megapixel internet picture  I think alan talked about 5dsr and tit was tooked 5div. We dont know how much pictures are cropped
> 
> Great pictures keith



Agree, also I would like to know the aperture and distance for judging - eye area looks fine to me...


----------



## ISv (Apr 2, 2019)

And my contribution from the weekend: after ~2 years chasing and trying to figure out the behavior of these very shy birds I finally got something that I can post on this site - Red Avadavat (_Amandava amandava_). Got them on the edge of small town nearby - obviously much more confident in presence of humans (my best shot from before was from ~20 meters/yards, for bird 9.5-10cm in size, about 5-6 encounters of the bird).
First two are juveniles. One female after that (sorry, not good photo ~12 meters away in the midle of hot day - Hawaii). The rest are males in transition from breeding to non-breeding plumage. In breeding they are completely red with even more white dots (see the Internet).


----------



## ISv (Apr 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Sharpness and resolution aren't everything. I am quite pleased with these two shots of a female kingfisher with a fish, taken a week apart. The top one is with the 5DSR +400mm DO II and 1.4xTC. You can see every tiny detail of the feathers and it could be blown up really large. The lower is with the 5DIV + 400mm DO II, without the TC and 30% further away (I returned with the 5DIV hoping to capture action better as it focusses faster and with a greater frame rate). The resolution with the 5DIV is down by a factor of 4, but I actually prefer its shot because I like much better the fish.
> 
> View attachment 183706
> View attachment 183707


Alan, in the second photo I don't know what I like more - the Kingfisher or the fish (great anyway!)?


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 2, 2019)

From last weekend's walk. Northern Flicker.
EOS-R with 100-400mm L II + 1.4x extender


----------



## ISv (Apr 2, 2019)

Oh, I forgot some photos that I got Saturday (the previous series are from Sunday). Just the common guys from the rain-forest... but I love them and take a shot whenever I see them! Red-billed Leiothrix and two shots of White-rumped Shama. Leiothrix is exercise at 1600 ISO - little bit too much for my camera...


----------



## AlanF (Apr 2, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> That looks _really_ soft to me - where's all the sharpness and detail you're so insistent the 7D Mk II can't produce, Alan?
> 
> Meanwhile, this is what my 7D Mk II (with a 500mm f/4 Mk II and 1.4x TC, handheld) looks like:
> 
> ...



I have challenged you to dig up where I have ever written that the 7DII can't produce sharpness and detail, and am still awaiting your reply. During the meanwhile, I'll show a similar shot to yours from my 5DIV attached to a 400mm DO II at 800mm, with a 2xTC that lowers image quality and is inferior to your 500mm f/4 + 1.4xTC. My shot of a female whinchat was taken handheld last November in Tanzania.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 2, 2019)

And a male stonechat on the same day. Exposure wasn't good for this one as the white collar was strongly reflecting light and I had to raise exposure by an ev in post and lower the highlights. Remarkably, the bird is ringed, and possibly had been ringed in Europe and flown to Africa.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 2, 2019)

ISv said:


> Oh, I forgot some photos that I got Saturday (the previous series are from Sunday). Just the common guys from the rain-forest... but I love them and take a shot whenever I see them! Red-billed Leiothrix and two shots of White-rumped Shama. Leiothrix is exercise at 1600 ISO - little bit too much for my camera...
> View attachment 183728
> View attachment 183729
> View attachment 183730


They are very sharp. What camera are you using? I am envious of where you live!


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2019)

Nice series, ISv.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> From last weekend's walk. Northern Flicker.
> EOS-R with 100-400mm L II + 1.4x extender



Beautiful shot. Well done.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> And a male stonechat on the same day. Exposure wasn't good for this one as the white collar was strongly reflecting light and I had to raise exposure by an ev in post and lower the highlights. Remarkably, the bird is ringed, and possibly had been ringed in Europe and flown to Africa.




I really like this shot. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## bluediablo (Apr 2, 2019)

Not the usual ones that show up, my wife thinks it's an Allen's or Rufous Hummingbird. 
View attachment 183739


----------



## dpc (Apr 2, 2019)

Cormorants


----------



## dpc (Apr 2, 2019)

Cormorants #2


----------



## AlanF (Apr 2, 2019)

dpc said:


> Cormorants #2


Lovely colours from light refracted from the feathers.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2019)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2019)

bluediablo said:


> Not the usual ones that show up, my wife thinks it's an Allen's or Rufous Hummingbird.



Beautiful bird. Well done, bluediablo.


----------



## ISv (Apr 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> They are very sharp. What camera are you using? I am envious of where you live!



Alan it's third time you are asking about my equipment and in generally I was avoiding direct answer. OK, here it is:
All photos posted on this forum from me (from close ups of plants, insects e.t.c. to BIF) are taken with D7200 + 200-500 VR. Now you for sure understand why I hesitate to answer your questions . 
And yeah, it's nice to live in Hawaii but I'm planing vacation in Europe for this summer - much more birds and wildlife . And I'm kind of nostalgic for the European nature - have not been there for the last ~17 years.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 2, 2019)

ISv said:


> Alan it's third time you are asking about my equipment and in generally I was avoiding direct answer. OK, here it is:
> All photos posted on this forum from me (from close ups of plants, insects e.t.c. to BIF) are taken with D7200 + 200-500 VR. Now you for sure understand why I hesitate to answer your questions .
> And yeah, it's nice to live in Hawaii but I'm planing vacation in Europe for this summer - much more birds and wildlife . And I'm kind of nostalgic for the European nature - have not been there for the last ~17 years.


No apologies required for using equipment from a manufacturer you leave anonymous! I use a Sony bridge camera, quite unapologetically. If your gear comes from the N... manufacturer, then the 7200 has one of the best high density sensors available, and the sooner Canon puts an equivalent in a 7DIII, the better. Unfortunately, there has been a dramatic decline in birds in Europe since you were last here.


----------



## ISv (Apr 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> No apologies required for using equipment from a manufacturer you leave anonymous! I use a Sony bridge camera, quite unapologetically. If your gear comes from the N... manufacturer, then the 7200 has one of the best high density sensors available, and the sooner Canon puts an equivalent in a 7DIII, the better. Unfortunately, there has been a dramatic decline in birds in Europe since you were last here.


Exactly the sensor is why I still keep that camera, otherwise D500 is better in any other regard (except for the absence of U1-U2 settings - with the "N"-banks it's slower and a lot of people dislike them).
Concerning the birds in Europe - I didn't know that (bad news!!!) I have to consult with some friends there. We will see...


----------



## dpc (Apr 2, 2019)

Eyeball to eyeball


----------



## ISv (Apr 2, 2019)

I don't know what is the reason but once I get logged to the treat part of posts disappear: particularly the cormorants of dps and now his peacock! Instead I m getting bunch of adds from Fujifilm. If I'm not logged on everything is OK.
dps I like your photos but there is no way to put  there!
Any suggestions (everybody)?


----------



## dpc (Apr 3, 2019)

ISv said:


> I don't know what is the reason but once I get logged to the treat part of posts disappear: particularly the cormorants of dps and now his peacock! Instead I m getting bunch of adds from Fujifilm. If I'm not logged on everything is OK.
> dps I like your photos but there is no way to put  there!
> Any suggestions (everybody)?



Thanks! It's the thought that counts. I'm not certain why you're having the trouble you are.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 3, 2019)

ISv said:


> I don't know what is the reason but once I get logged to the treat part of posts disappear: particularly the cormorants of dps and now his peacock! Instead I m getting bunch of adds from Fujifilm. If I'm not logged on everything is OK.
> dps I like your photos but there is no way to put  there!
> Any suggestions (everybody)?


Mail Craig.


ISv said:


> I don't know what is the reason but once I get logged to the treat part of posts disappear: particularly the cormorants of dps and now his peacock! Instead I m getting bunch of adds from Fujifilm. If I'm not logged on everything is OK.
> dps I like your photos but there is no way to put  there!
> Any suggestions (everybody)?


Mail Craig, listed under “Contact”.


----------



## ISv (Apr 3, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Mail Craig.
> 
> Mail Craig, listed under “Contact”.


Thanks Alan!


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Apr 5, 2019)

*Pheasant fight*

I was out and about last week - North East England (Weardale, mainly) - and happened to mention to my mate that one image I've never really been able to manage is a _good_ one of Pheasants scrapping.

Not ten minutes later - this happened:







A bit of a bugger that I lost a wing-tip - these lads were pretty close - but I'm _very_ happy with how this worked up. The slow (1/320) speed makes for plenty of movement blur, which adds to the sense of action. 

*Canon 1D X, 500mm f/4 Mk II + Mk II 1.4x TC, handheld*. Full Exif in the image.


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2019)

Very nice shot, Keith.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 5, 2019)

This is one that has just been chosen for the cover of an upcoming book on zoos. It is a bateleur eagle at San Antonio Zoo (Texas, USA). Canon 5D2. Unsure of lens, but info says it was at 300mm so I think it was a Sigma EX 100-300 f4 (which was a nice lens until the autofocus died and no one had parts to fix it).


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 5, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> *Pheasant fight*
> 
> I was out and about last week - North East England (Weardale, mainly) - and happened to mention to my mate that one image I've never really been able to manage is a _good_ one of Pheasants scrapping.
> 
> ...


Fantastic shot. I agree the motion blur makes the image, especially since the heads and necks are still sharp. I love it.


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2019)

Nice. Well done, Fred.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 6, 2019)

ISv said:


> Alan it's third time you are asking about my equipment and in generally I was avoiding direct answer. OK, here it is:
> All photos posted on this forum from me (from close ups of plants, insects e.t.c. to BIF) are taken with D7200 + 200-500 VR. Now you for sure understand why I hesitate to answer your questions .
> And yeah, it's nice to live in Hawaii but I'm planing vacation in Europe for this summer - much more birds and wildlife . And I'm kind of nostalgic for the European nature - have not been there for the last ~17 years.


The 200-500 is one of the lenses I wish Canon made. I have several friends who shoot with that lens. If you like birds and don't have $10,000.00 to spend on a lens, that's the best one to go with.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 6, 2019)

Just checking back on some of my Everglades shots earlier this year (5DSR +100-400mm II). I saw an anhinga stab a warmouth. Quite a mouthful, but he coped.


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2019)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 7, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Just checking back on some of my Everglades shots earlier this year (5DSR +100-400mm II). I saw an anhinga stab a warmouth. Quite a mouthful, but he coped.
> 
> View attachment 183785
> View attachment 183786


It really did stab that fish, literally! Nice catch, nice GIF.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 7, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> The 200-500 is one of the lenses I wish Canon made. I have several friends who shoot with that lens. If you like birds and don't have $10,000.00 to spend on a lens, that's the best one to go with.


Maybe your Tamron 150-600mm is just as good, if not better. I have read many reviews of the lens, and the consensus is that it is no better than the Tamron first generation - here is one early review that recommends the Tami over the Nikon https://photographylife.com/nikon-200-500mm-vs-tamron-150-600mm-vs-sigma-150-600mm-c
Lenstip reviewed the Nikkor 200-500mm and the 500mm f/5.6 PF, and you can see how much lower the resolution of the zoom is at 500mm https://www.lenstip.com/544.4-Lens_...200–500_mm_f_5.6E_ED_VR_Image_resolution.html https://www.lenstip.com/540.4-Lens_..._500_mm_f_5.6E_PF_ED_VR_Image_resolution.html

The Canon 100-400mm II is a much better lens, being very sharp at 400mm and 600g (1.3lb) lighter. Also, the Nikon is usually described as having a slow AF, eg https://www.lenstip.com/544.10-Lens_review-Nikon_Nikkor_AF-S_200–500_mm_f_5.6E_ED_VR_Autofocus.html whereas the 100-400mm II is very snappy, and pretty good with a 1.4xTC.


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> The 200-500 is one of the lenses I wish Canon made. I have several friends who shoot with that lens. If you like birds and don't have $10,000.00 to spend on a lens, that's the best one to go with.


I'm planing to spend ~3,600 for the the new 500mm PF. First have to rent one and make some side by side comparison... Zoom many times is handy thing to have but I need some better performance above 20m to the object and somewhat better AF speed (oh, and not that heavy!)... The zoom stays anyway!

Concerning the Alan's comment: I had hard time choosing the lens. Took the steeper way (because I don't believe everything reviews are saying and the fact that there is a difference from copy to copy for this price tag) - rented two Tamrons and two Nikons . The Nikons were better in AF tracking department and somewhat better in the distances up to ~12 meters (and definitely better for close-ups). Didn't find obvious differences between the copies (on 25" rather good monitor). My fear was that ordering just one copy I may get lemon but fortunately it didn't happen, I didn't see any difference (not scientific test - as with the rented lenses just walked and shoot for few hours, but first thing to check was for decentering and if I need some significant AF tune...). And yes, I think Canon's 100-400 could be better lens (for higher price) but I never had an opportunity to shoot it. And yeah - I have seen many great photos taken with that lens (and this for sure is the best criteria for me)!


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2019)

And some shots from yesterday. The first one is just to give some opportunities for size comparing (I thing the mesh of the net is same as I have seen it in Europe). Not much fun on that place... Next photos are from different place, just common birds but much more fun for me! The first photo of the Night heron is at ISO 400, second at ISO 1600 to gain some speed. WELL, AFTER PUSHING "FULL IMAGE" THE FIRST PHOTO BECOME LAST


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice series, Isv.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 8, 2019)

ISv said:


> I'm planing to spend ~3,600 for the the new 500mm PF. First have to rent one and make some side by side comparison... Zoom many times is handy thing to have but I need some better performance above 20m to the object and somewhat better AF speed (oh, and not that heavy!)... The zoom stays anyway!
> 
> Concerning the Alan's comment: I had hard time choosing the lens. Took the steeper way (because I don't believe everything reviews are saying and the fact that there is a difference from copy to copy for this price tag) - rented two Tamrons and two Nikons . The Nikons were better in AF tracking department and somewhat better in the distances up to ~12 meters (and definitely better for close-ups). Didn't find obvious differences between the copies (on 25" rather good monitor). My fear was that ordering just one copy I may get lemon but fortunately it didn't happen, I didn't see any difference (not scientific test - as with the rented lenses just walked and shoot for few hours, but first thing to check was for decentering and if I need some significant AF tune...). And yes, I think Canon's 100-400 could be better lens (for higher price) but I never had an opportunity to shoot it. And yeah - I have seen many great photos taken with that lens (and this for sure is the best criteria for me)!


The reviews are consistent with your findings that the Nikon 200-500mm is optimised for closer distances and the Tamron is better for longer distances. I wonder if this was just by chance or was it deliberate because review sites do their Imatests close up?


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2019)

I don't know the answer of your question. What I know is that going beyond some distances you have great chance to get in trouble with some other factors that can destroy the images taken even with ~16-18K lens (and I have seen this several times). On other hand I really need a lens that can deliver better in the range of 25-35 meters, good AF speed and focus tracking and lighter than what I currently have. This will work well at good conditions (not very often at the place where I'm living right now...) and somewhat better even in not that good conditions. In generally, faster AF and better distribution of the resolution across the field (you not always have a chance to frame properly during the shooting), as well better performance at the distances mentioned above are critical for me.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 8, 2019)

Sometimes you get lucky. She was sitting on a fencepost and didn't mind my presence....


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Sometimes you get lucky. She was sitting on a fencepost and didn't mind my presence....
> 
> View attachment 183808
> View attachment 183807
> ...


Great shots Don! My favorite is the second one! And nice bird that I have never seen in real.
Now, when you took your photos could you wrap it and send it in my direction (for sure it would be the first record of the species here)?


----------



## ERHP (Apr 8, 2019)

Trying to get some shots of a Red Admiral, who would land on a leaf and always turn exactly the wrong direction, then see another butterfly and decide to take off and chase it. After what felt like the 100th time of this song and dance, I noticed a small eye watching me from about two feet away. A Pacific Sloped Flycatcher had built a nest so well camouflaged by the leaves I didn't even see it so decided to get a shot of it. This is 20MP of the original 50MP image as I was using the 100 2.8L macro lens. After that I gave up on the Red Admiral as it kept landing within 10' of the nest every time. Even worse, it is right by the trail but unless people really stop and look, they will remain undetected.




5DSR : 100 f/2.8L IS 1/50 : f/6.3 : ISO 400


----------



## Cog (Apr 8, 2019)

ISv said:


> And some shots from yesterday. The first one is just to give some opportunities for size comparing (I thing the mesh of the net is same as I have seen it in Europe). Not much fun on that place... Next photos are from different place, just common birds but much more fun for me! The first photo of the Night heron is at ISO 400, second at ISO 1600 to gain some speed. WELL, AFTER PUSHING "FULL IMAGE" THE FIRST PHOTO BECOME LAST
> 
> View attachment 183796


Freedom singer!!!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 8, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Sometimes you get lucky. She was sitting on a fencepost and didn't mind my presence....
> 
> View attachment 183808
> View attachment 183807
> ...


I love the owl shots! The second one is my favourite. I like that straight on look.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 8, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Sometimes you get lucky. She was sitting on a fencepost and didn't mind my presence....


As Louis Pasteur said, "Luck favours the person with a camera in their hand".


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 8, 2019)

ISv said:


> And some shots from yesterday. The first one is just to give some opportunities for size comparing (I thing the mesh of the net is same as I have seen it in Europe). Not much fun on that place... Next photos are from different place, just common birds but much more fun for me! The first photo of the Night heron is at ISO 400, second at ISO 1600 to gain some speed.
> WELL, AFTER PUSHING "FULL IMAGE" THE FIRST PHOTO BECOME LAST


Yet another nice set of pictures!
With the conversation on lens quality and such in mind... I think it comes down to the photographer first and to the equipment only second to show consistently good shots! Speaking for myself only (obviously ) I've never missed detail or seen softness in your pictures distracting the attention from the subject itself  - so please continue sharing!
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 8, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Sometimes you get lucky. She was sitting on a fencepost and didn't mind my presence....


Nice shots Don, I have a soft spot for owls...
How far away from you was it? Usually owls will keep their distance from human intruders... 
W.

P.S. >> I like your new signature line


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 8, 2019)

ERHP said:


> Trying to get some shots of a Red Admiral, who would land on a leaf and always turn exactly the wrong direction, then see another butterfly and decide to take off and chase it. After what felt like the 100th time of this song and dance, I noticed a small eye watching me from about two feet away. A Pacific Sloped Flycatcher had built a nest so well camouflaged by the leaves I didn't even see it so decided to get a shot of it. This is 20MP of the original 50MP image as I was using the 100 2.8L macro lens. After that I gave up on the Red Admiral as it kept landing within 10' of the nest every time. Even worse, it is right by the trail but unless people really stop and look, they will remain undetected.
> [...]
> 5DSR : 100 f/2.8L IS 1/50 : f/6.3 : ISO 400


Nice 'candid' shot Ed; indeed hope the flycatcher doesn't get disturbed too much (then again, it built the nest right there next to the trail so should be used to the passers-by )
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 8, 2019)

On a hike this weekend, focusing mainly on landscape photography, I came across a family of finches (common chaffinch, _Fringilla Coelebs_) flitting about in the brush . Quickly changed lenses and took a couple of shots (luckily I did have my birding lens with me...)
In PP I noticed it had a strange affliction on its left 'foot', anyone seen something like that before?
It didn't keep him from singing and moving around (and pretty fast at that...)





The brush (probably gorse, _Ulex europaeus_) was pretty dense so I had to use the opportunity as it came - just this tiny see-through...
W.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Sometimes you get lucky. She was sitting on a fencepost and didn't mind my presence....



Great shot, Don.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2019)

I rally like your picture, Aaron. Well done.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2019)

Lovely pictures, Wiebe.


----------



## rpt (Apr 8, 2019)

Lovely pictures people! Happy to be back 

Went flamingo watching in February. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2019)

Very nice series, Rustom. I especially like the second and 4th picture.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 8, 2019)

rpt said:


> Lovely pictures people! Happy to be back
> 
> Went flamingo watching in February. Here are a few pictures.
> 
> ...


Nice shots!


----------



## ISv (Apr 9, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> On a hike this weekend, focusing mainly on landscape photography, I came across a family of finches (common chaffinch, _Fringilla Coelebs_) flitting about in the brush . Quickly changed lenses and took a couple of shots (luckily I did have my birding lens with me...)
> In PP I noticed it had a strange affliction on its left 'foot', anyone seen something like that before?
> It didn't keep him from singing and moving around (and pretty fast at that...)
> View attachment 183811
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Wiebe! Concerning the chaffinch, if it is not just some dirt there, it looks like Avian Pox to me.


----------



## ISv (Apr 9, 2019)

AaronT said:


> I love the owl shots! The second one is my favourite. I like that straight on look.
> View attachment 183810


Very nice!


----------



## 7DmkI (Apr 9, 2019)

Weather finally getting warmer, went for a walk yesterday, a few to share, nothing spectacular.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2019)

Very nice pictures, 7DmkI.


----------



## 7DmkI (Apr 9, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, 7DmkI.



Thanks Click.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 9, 2019)

A fearless male Piping Plover posed for a few closeups in afternoon light.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2019)

Very nice series, Jeff. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## ISv (Apr 9, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, 7DmkI.


+1!


----------



## ISv (Apr 9, 2019)

Beautiful bird Jeff! And very nice pictures - informative to subspecies (_Charadrius melodus circumcinctus_ in full breeding plumage).


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2019)

Black-billed magpie...


----------



## ISv (Apr 10, 2019)

Great photo of the Magpie dpc! I still have problem with your pics, once I get logged on they simply disappear (and yes, I send an e-mail to Graig!). Not big deal since I still can see them before logging on!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 10, 2019)

I am still practicing on small birds and this one is so-so.

But I was impressed to see this behavior of a blue tit peeling off the bark of a branch presumably building its nest.

Taken with 5D3, 100-400L II, 1.4x TC III, f/8.0, 1/1600, ISO800, still some cropping needed.


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 10, 2019)

Song thrush.
7D2 400/5.6 L w 1.4


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2019)

dpc said:


> Black-billed magpie...



Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## Pape (Apr 10, 2019)

Wren
RP ,70-300mm 300mm f8 1/640sec 800 iso
Fun how little birds always manage get stick front of them to fool autofocus.


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 10, 2019)

Lovely pictures since my last visit but those owls, WOW! Love them.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 12, 2019)

I have been trying to get a shot of an elusive chiffchaff for a while but he is too mobile usually never gets close or in a decent pose, unobscured But, in the near dark he was around close, exposed on a branch, for a few seconds. 5DSR 560mm.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 12, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I have been trying to get a shot of an elusive chiffchaff for a while but he is too mobile usually never gets close or in a decent pose, unobscured But, in the near dark he was around close, exposed on a branch, for a few seconds. 5DSR 560mm.


Great capture Alan! Lots of detail in this small and agile bird... Did you use 400mm DO + 1.4x (in twilight conditions I'd think 100-400 + 1.4x wouldn't cut it for this crispness...)
W.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 12, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Great capture Alan! Lots of detail in this small and agile bird... Did you use 400mm DO + 1.4x (in twilight conditions I'd think 100-400 + 1.4x wouldn't cut it for this crispness...)
> W.


I used the 400mm DO II. If I had time I would have removed the TC as I was up to iso 2000 and pushing another stop in PP. The 100-400mm II without the TC would have been fine. With the TC, I would have been at iso 4000+ and the noise would have been more noticeable. My 100-400mm II is very sharp with the TC, but not as good as the prime, but still very good. The TCs do vary, despite reports to the contary. I have had three 1.4xTC III, and they have had varying performances. Number 1 was sharp in the centre but soft at the edges. Number 2 pairs beautifully with the 400mm DO II but not as good with the 100-400mm II. And number 3 is vice versa and so is reserved for the zoom!


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 12, 2019)

Looking back today over of my old shots today reminded me of how good the 5DIII is. This one of a sedge warbler from 5 years ago with my then new 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC is one of my favourites. The resolution may not be as good as the 5DIV's but the images are really punchy.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2019)

Great shot. Well done, Alan.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 12, 2019)

Nice Shot Alan !


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 13, 2019)

From last week-end's walk. European Starling. 
(EOS-R, EF 100-400 L II + 1.4x III, @560mm, f/8, ISO 2000)


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2019)

Very nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## ISv (Apr 15, 2019)

Click said:


> Great shot. Well done, Alan.


+1!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2019)

I have been trying to get some shots of longtailed tits but they generally keep well away and flit quickly from branch to branch. A couple of weeks ago I got some shots using the 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC. But, they were too far away. When I downloaded I saw he had an insect in his beak, and that was perhaps why he stayed around long enough to be photoed. However, they were too small and I put them to one side. This weekend, however, one got close and I was armed with then 5DSR at about half the distance with the same lenses. What a difference the shorter distance and sharper sensor makes when shooting small birds. Here are the 5DIV images for reference and the 5DSR in the next post.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2019)

The higher resolution images.


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2019)

Beautiful series. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Apr 16, 2019)

AlanF said:


> The higher resolution images.
> 
> View attachment 183897
> View attachment 183898


Great shots Alan! Spreading the detail on more pixels always helps.
Did you see them on the same place in both events? They may have a nest around (I think it's a breeding season for them in England), their nest itself is interesting thing for photo!


----------



## Pape (Apr 16, 2019)

Cool mustaches ,good shot Alan


----------



## ERHP (Apr 16, 2019)

For the last few years I keep trying to find the Violet-green Swallows, especially the full adults, perching relatively close to eye level(and nearby). Sunday while wandering through the local mountains, I noticed a group that kept swooping around this fallen trunk with a large knothole about 4' from the ground. Even better, the hill sloped down enough so I could sit on the ground and be right at eye level for what seemed to be a favorite perch. This might be a future nest site as there was a lot of interest in the cavity. 





5DSR 600 II w/1.4X TC III 1/500 : f/9 : ISO 400




5DSR 600 II w/1.4X TC III 1/640 : f/9 : ISO 400


----------



## AlanF (Apr 16, 2019)

ERHP said:


> For the last few years I keep trying to find the Violet-green Swallows, especially the full adults, perching relatively close to eye level(and nearby). Sunday while wandering through the local mountains, I noticed a group that kept swooping around this fallen trunk with a large knothole about 4' from the ground. Even better, the hill sloped down enough so I could sit on the ground and be right at eye level for what seemed to be a favorite perch. This might be a future nest site as there was a lot of interest in the
> 5DSR 600 II w/1.4X TC III 1/640 : f/9 : ISO 400


Beautiful shots!


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2019)

Lovely shots, ERHP.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 16, 2019)

ERHP said:


> For the last few years I keep trying to find the Violet-green Swallows, especially the full adults, perching relatively close to eye level(and nearby). Sunday while wandering through the local mountains, I noticed a group that kept swooping around this fallen trunk with a large knothole about 4' from the ground. Even better, the hill sloped down enough so I could sit on the ground and be right at eye level for what seemed to be a favorite perch. This might be a future nest site as there was a lot of interest in the cavity.
> 
> 5DSR 600 II w/1.4X TC III 1/500 : f/9 : ISO 400


Nice shot of a beautiful bird


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2019)

Sun conure


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2019)

Not sure what kind of parrot this is.


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2019)

Flamingo


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## rpt (Apr 17, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Rustom. I especially like the second and 4th picture.


 Thanks


----------



## rpt (Apr 17, 2019)

dpc said:


> Flamingo
> View attachment 183907
> View attachment 183908


Lovely! where did you shoot them?


----------



## rpt (Apr 17, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Nice shots!



Thanks.


----------



## dpc (Apr 17, 2019)

rpt said:


> Lovely! where did you shoot them?



The Butterfly Garden in Saanich, Greater Victoria, BC.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 17, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Jack
> How's Costa Rica?
> Alan



Well, I am back;exhausted from walking up and down mountainsides in burning sun. Fortunately we only spent 3 days on the west coast where the heat is simple too much for us even though the photo opportunities are there. I'm just not built for that and we are not ones for laying around. Starting to sift through photos.

The mountain roads in the back country are bad ... no worse than bad; it's not unusual to encounter a rock at any time that you could not begin to pick up with one hand or to encounter a mix of pavement pieces with 10" deep holes or protruding rock slabs that rock you from side to side. Roads are seldom gravel; they're crushed rock ... of any size and not graded - they wouldn't grade if you tried. The drivers are on your tail no matter how fast you go and large trucks are on roads that are essentially one lane (guess who backs up). Switchbacks are crazy sharp and everyone passes even when they can't judge the safety, especially the motorcycles that weave and fly through the space between vehicles at high speed (a taxi driver commented on the number of fatalities). So called main highways have cars parked anywhere and in any manner and old wagons will be chugging along at 5 mph with a line of impatient drivers behind, not to mention the cows on the road. One road, the Daihatsu 4 wheel drive would only go about 2 mph with my foot to the floor, it was that steep (I was sure it wouldn't make it at all). Oh, and no one slows for school zones unless there is a speed bump (sometimes unmarked!!) Speeds posted are the maximum you can go without practically sliding right off on the corners and it's left hand, right hand, continuously as you fly though them wondering what obstacle awaits you. 70 km - no sweat - until 3 hours later you arrive at your destination. 

Now lets see, what else can I say about Costa Rica ... we survived!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 17, 2019)

Step two, run through the shots on CR bird thread and acknowledge all the fantastic photos. 

Now that I've done that, I'm hesitant to post my inferior shots. When one shoots close to home or has all the time in the world, it's a distinct advantage. I got Quetzal shots but the circumstance was far from ideal and I came away with poor focus and very high ISO, not to mention they are clips from a .MOV. The composition is amazing but alas. Should I post such shots anyway?? Here is a sample.

My thought is to simply keep them as a slo mo movie where there is less concentration on detail. First chance totally rushed and not anticipating doing a movie (30fps 4k). Second chance slightly better with improved settings and 4k 60 but terrible light). 800mm with ISO 12500 - so sad!!

Overall, Costa Rican birds tend to flit into the shadows of trees and are challenging. Many of my shots are above ISO 6400 and require cropping! My daughter shot the R with the 70-200 2.8 X1.4 and did very well. 

I'd have liked to have dropped back to X1.4 with the 400 DO II but was stuck with X2 and it was an impediment, although occasionally a plus. I've now had enough experience with the 1DX2 and 400 DO II to realize what could be better but when I consider the options all have their downside. 14 fps often gives that brief second pose that is better. If there were a 500 as hand-holdable as the 400 DO and as light that would be my preference. 400 alone performs super but is not long enough and I think 500 X1.4 would be great. Of course I don't have 30 MP which would factor in, but as I said high ISO is a factor in about half of my shots.

So, for anyone that is interested those are my thoughts on my gear.

So, in summary I'm both thrilled and quite disappointed with my efforts on this probably once only trip. As I go through them I'll post the better ones (reluctantly). Costa Rica birds are indeed amazing.



Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2019)

Beautiful bird. Nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 17, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful bird. Nice shot, Jack.


I agree on the first sentence only! You're too kind click.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well, I am back; .......
> Now lets see, what else can I say about Costa Rica ... we survived!
> 
> Jack


Great to see you back! (Especially alive.) Never underestimate the usefulness of the 100-400mm II zoom. If you can take only one telephoto, then it is more useful than the 400mm prime - or better still have the wife take the zoom and you the prime!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 17, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Great to see you back! (Especially alive.) Never underestimate the usefulness of the 100-400mm II zoom. If you can take only one telephoto, then it is more useful than the 400mm prime - or better still have the wife take the zoom and you the prime!


Alan, you recall the situation, with my daughter manning the R and using what I could offer - the 70-200 2.8 II. It was great with X1.4, poor with 2X, so I stayed with the 400 X2 and let her have the X1.4. I have discussed with her about getting the 100 - 400 but all she could afford at this time was the R. 

One major complaint about the 400 DO is its lack of close focus. If only Canon would build a long tele with a macro function.

As it turned out I didn't even use the R to see what I thought of it other than when I purchased it, but from what she was getting and how it performed, I was impressed. It's a very nice camera. I haven't seen her photos on computer since we're in different cities and it takes time to sort so many redundant photos. I'll have a better assessment in due course.

I'd be posting but I need time to ID the birds but here are a couple hummers. San Gerardo de Dota is an amazing valley in the high mountains. 

White-throated Mountain-gem Hummingbird

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2019)

Lovely shots Jack.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Jack.


----------



## Cog (Apr 18, 2019)

White-eared bulbul, a desert dweller.


----------



## Cog (Apr 18, 2019)

A bridled tern


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2019)

Very nice shots, Cog. I really like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 18, 2019)

Scarcely a bird to be seen here at home but while we were away it seems a pair of geese decided this was a wonderful deserted place and chose the top of a playhouse for their nest. I climb up an attached slide ladder and have a birds eye view. One is on the nest the other enjoying the good life. Funny, this is the first pair I've seen that seem to always have their necks stretched out flat to the ground when resting.

Jack


----------



## AaronT (Apr 18, 2019)

Great shots Jack and Cog. I have been preoccupied the last few weeks and haven't taken many photos. I did manage to get a House Sparrow.


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice shot. Well done, Aaron


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2019)

AaronT said:


> Great shots Jack and Cog. I have been preoccupied the last few weeks and haven't taken many photos. I did manage to get a House Sparrow.
> View attachment 183943


That's a fine male specimen of a bird I rather dislike - very nice. I'd even be happy to see one of those guys here; it's desolate. Not a Downy nor a Chickadee nor ... simply nothing at my feeders and just my two geese for entertainment. Please send some birds my way!

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 19, 2019)

A not-so-beautiful bird.... 

Heavily cropped. 7D2 with Tamron 150-600 at 600mm


----------



## AaronT (Apr 19, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> A not-so-beautiful bird....
> 
> Heavily cropped. 7D2 with Tamron 150-600 at 600mm
> 
> View attachment 183944


Yes Don, A not-so-beautiful bird.... My Sister Sue has an adjective for that. Fugly, as in "That is one Fugly Bird."


----------



## AaronT (Apr 19, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> That's a fine male specimen of a bird I rather dislike - very nice. I'd even be happy to see one of those guys here; it's desolate. Not a Downy nor a Chickadee nor ... simply nothing at my feeders and just my two geese for entertainment. Please send some birds my way!
> 
> Jack


Not sure what area you live in out in Alberta, but in LaSalle, Ontario, next to Windsor, we have a good variety in our area. My wife keeps a journal some days on what we see on our property. On April 17th we saw a Junco, Wild Turkeys, Gold Finch, Fn Starling (my wife's words), Cardinal, Large Nut Hatch, Red Wing Black Bird, Robin, Grackle, Sparrow, Fn Goose, Mallard, Red Bellied Woodpecker, Downy Woodpecker, and Small Nut Hatch. Most were at our bird feeders and nut feeders. The goose and mallards were on our second lot (our meadow) behind our house. The spring rains form several small, shallow ponds that dry up by June. And our meadow borders a Natural Habitat Area.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2019)

AaronT said:


> Not sure what area you live in out in Alberta, but in LaSalle, Ontario, next to Windsor, we have a good variety in our area. My wife keeps a journal some days on what we see on our property. On April 17th we saw a Junco, Wild Turkeys, Gold Finch, Fn Starling (my wife's words), Cardinal, Large Nut Hatch, Red Wing Black Bird, Robin, Grackle, Sparrow, Fn Goose, Mallard, Red Bellied Woodpecker, Downy Woodpecker, and Small Nut Hatch. Most were at our bird feeders and nut feeders. The goose and mallards were on our second lot (our meadow) behind our house. The spring rains form several small, shallow ponds that dry up by June. And our meadow borders a Natural Habitat Area.



Well, that's generally how it's been around here and we had a few before we left for Costa Rica but upon return I've seen exactly one chickadee and not one Downy, or nuthatch etc. All I can think is food is now plentiful elsewhere and maybe mating has them more secluded. Robins should be back but I see none so far. Of course we have magpies and crows! I'm Edmonton area rural. However, I'm enjoying being attacked by my Canada geese.

Jack


----------



## AaronT (Apr 19, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well, that's generally how it's been around here and we had a few before we left for Costa Rica but upon return I've seen exactly one chickadee and not one Downy, or nuthatch etc. All I can think is food is now plentiful elsewhere and maybe mating has them more secluded. Robins should be back but I see none so far. Of course we have magpies and crows! I'm Edmonton area rural. However, I'm enjoying being attacked by my Canada geese.
> 
> Jack


Yes, my Geese like hissing and threatening me also.


----------



## Cog (Apr 19, 2019)

AaronT said:


> Yes Don, A not-so-beautiful bird.... My Sister Sue has an adjective for that. Fugly, as in "That is one Fugly Bird."


But I like them. They are funny, quiet, and timid. I used to shoot them flying from a dam back in Iowa. (them flying, me shooting )


----------



## AaronT (Apr 19, 2019)

Cog said:


> But I like them. They are funny, quiet, and timid. I used to shoot them flying from a dam back in Iowa. (them flying, me shooting )


Hi Cog. I have nothing against Turkey Vultures at all. They just have a face only a mother could love.


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> A not-so-beautiful bird....
> 
> Heavily cropped. 7D2 with Tamron 150-600 at 600mm




Nice shot, Don.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2019)

At least there is one bird in Costa Rica I didn't need a book for. What a pleasure to see these guys near Carara National Park. This was shot from the hotel and possibly are in an Avocado tree. This is an area well worth visiting with Iguanas everywhere. They'll walk right up to you but watch those tails!

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice shot, Jack.


----------



## ISv (Apr 20, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, you recall the situation, with my daughter manning the R and using what I could offer - the 70-200 2.8 II. It was great with X1.4, poor with 2X, so I stayed with the 400 X2 and let her have the X1.4. I have discussed with her about getting the 100 - 400 but all she could afford at this time was the R.
> 
> One major complaint about the 400 DO is its lack of close focus. If only Canon would build a long tele with a macro function.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back Jack! Nice photos!


----------



## ISv (Apr 20, 2019)

Cog said:


> A bridled tern


Great shot Cog! These are very rare visitors here and may be to difficult to separate from the hundreds of Sooty Tern...


----------



## ISv (Apr 20, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> At least there is one bird in Costa Rica I didn't need a book for. What a pleasure to see these guys near Carara National Park. This was shot from the hotel and possibly are in an Avocado tree. This is an area well worth visiting with Iguanas everywhere. They'll walk right up to you but watch those tails!
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 183953


We don't have these parrots around but the tree is common here! Nice shots Jack!


----------



## ISv (Apr 20, 2019)

And I have a story from today: when you see some birds like these (with food in the bills) look around... To continue - see the next posts


----------



## ISv (Apr 20, 2019)

You may notice something like this...


----------



## ISv (Apr 20, 2019)

With some patience (oh my... did I say A LOT of patience!) and respect to the birds you may see also this... Very hot and very windy day!


----------



## ISv (Apr 20, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> This was shot from the hotel and possibly are in an Avocado tree.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 183953


 - OK, now I believe you are Canadian! I have friends Canadians and when they came to visit us first time here, they were standing under avocado tree and were asking "you told us you have a lot of avocado here, when we can see it?". My humble opinion is that your tree is Tropical Almond (Terminalia catappa). Very different stuff from Avocado (I like good* avocado slightly salted and with cup of Sauvignon Blank from New Zealand ). 
* - good avocado means high lipids content on first place - it should not be watery. And the taste!!!


----------



## Cog (Apr 20, 2019)

ISv said:


> With some patience (oh my... did I say A LOT of patience!) and respect to the birds you may see also this... Very hot and very windy day!


Cool hair! And cool photos. What bulbul is this?


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2019)

Lovely shots, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Apr 20, 2019)

Cog said:


> Cool hair! And cool photos. What bulbul is this?


It's a Red-whiskered Bulbul - Pycnonotus jocosus. The only other Bulbul species around is the Red-vented Bulbul.


----------



## ISv (Apr 20, 2019)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, ISv.


Thanks Click, I'm going to watch that nest until chicks start flying. They are slightly different from the adults and I still have to make a decent photo...
I hope they will get out of the nest during a weekend, otherwise - "no hope"!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2019)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, ISv.


I second this! I know little about anything, let alone trees! 

Jack


----------



## AaronT (Apr 20, 2019)

ISv said:


> With some patience (oh my... did I say A LOT of patience!) and respect to the birds you may see also this... Very hot and very windy day!
> View attachment 183966
> View attachment 183967
> View attachment 183964
> View attachment 183965


A great series of photos ISv!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2019)

Need help with this. Carara NP region, Costa Rica. I'm not good with ID at home so foreign is even tougher even though I have a book.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2019)

Very nice shot. Well done, Jack.


----------



## ISv (Apr 20, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I second this! I know little about anything, let alone trees!
> 
> Jack


I know the Tropical almond only because it is very common on the Island's shores (it means I'm surrounded by it. Concerning the avocado: time to time we are hiking with my daughter into the rain forest to collect some - for free


----------



## ISv (Apr 20, 2019)

AaronT said:


> A great series of photos ISv!


I wouldn't say "great" - I hate to shoot in such a contrast light, forget the very strong wind. But it's my first nest of this Bulbul (probably because they are hidden in such a mess of branches and grass. And very low - just ~3 feet (~1 meter) above the ground - always (I found this in the literature just yesterday, new knowledge!).


----------



## ISv (Apr 20, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Need help with this. Carara NP region, Costa Rica. I'm not good with ID at home so foreign is even tougher even though I have a book.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 183969


Nice shot Jack! Check for Rufous-naped Wren (Campylorhynchus rufinucha )


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2019)

ISv said:


> Nice shot Jack! Check for Rufous-naped Wren (Campylorhynchus rufinucha )


Seems likely - a female then? Only a male is shown in my book but even that has quite a few similarities. Thanks.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm starting to ID and will post a name I think is correct and would really appreciate being corrected if I'm wrong. My postings will be of Costa Rica for the time being. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2019)

Might as well post the male although the lighting is poor.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 21, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Seems likely - a female then? Only a male is shown in my book but even that has quite a few similarities. Thanks.


Based on little bit more research it is most probably the Rufous-backed Wren (Campylorhynchus capistratus) - only this is known for Costa Rica, other two very similar species are from Mexico.
Here copy and paste:
"Until recently considered conspecific with _C. humilis_ and _C. capistratus_, but split on grounds of molecular and vocal research " ! Your photo does not make sounds and there is no way to make a DNA analysis of photo...
So, in your book (depend when the book was written) it still may be under the name Rufous-naped wren...


----------



## ISv (Apr 21, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Might as well post the male although the lighting is poor.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 183972


This is even better photo, the light is +/- fine (I know what can happen when some parts of the bird are underexposed) I'm pretty confident in the second name I posted.
Agree with the Oriole (but yours has some brown on the face, could be subspecies or different age, I have to read more about it).

BTW, I don't have any literature for this part of the world. I'm just searching the Internet (for me it may be easier - I was almost sure that it's a Wren from Troglodytidae and just searched "Costa Rica wrens").


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2019)

I think this is my only shot so ISO 12800 it has to be, and it's the less colourful female. Monteverde cloud forest has huge towering trees and is dense so that short of using flash it is nearly impossible to get good shots. Last minute I decided to leave my flash and better beamer at home.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2019)

ISv said:


> This is even better photo, the light is +/- fine (I know what can happen when some parts of the bird are underexposed) I'm pretty confident in the second name I posted.
> Agree with the Oriole (but yours has some brown on the face, could be subspecies or different age, I have to read more about it).
> 
> BTW, I don't have any literature for this part of the world. I'm just searching the Internet (for me it may be easier - I was almost sure that it's a Wren from Troglodytidae and just searched "Costa Rica wrens").



I actually considered that it might be a wren but I'm working with half a deck due to chronic migraines and tedious searching seems to worsen them especially with a computer screen. In other words your help is very much appreciated. Fun to shoot but not so much to cull and ID!

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2019)

Another very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2019)

Better lighting on this guy. If you're considering Costa Rica for a bird shoot, I would strongly suggest researching the area you plan to visit to see if it meets your needs and then go there for a fair number of days rather than traipsing around, two days here, two days there. A last minute change had me book two good areas (one was Quetzal NP) for 4 days each and I'm very thankful for that. Also check into the nesting season, which luckily for me was in progress for the Quetzals.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2019)

One last one for tonight. These are very plentiful. Red-legged Honeycreeper.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2019)

Thanks click. With the new CR format of likes, in the future rather than posting thanks I'm just going to like the complement - I'm lazy.

Just one more to get it out of the way; I'm trying to be organized and keep track. Poor lighting as usual but you take what comes your way.



Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 21, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks click. With the new CR format of likes, in the future rather than posting thanks I'm just going to like the complement - I'm lazy.
> 
> Just one more to get it out of the way; I'm trying to be organized and keep track. Poor lighting as usual but you take what comes your way.
> View attachment 183976
> ...


The plant is guava... The bird looks like Crimson-fronted Parakeet to me. It will help if you have different angle (like underwings?).
And - yes I'm lazy, it's a beer time for me, I had a busy last week... Sorry!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2019)

ISv said:


> The plant is guava... The bird looks like Crimson-fronted Parakeet to me. It will help if you have different angle (like underwings?).
> And - yes I'm lazy, it's a beer time for me, I had a busy last week... Sorry!


Yes, I recall being told that it's guava and it is the Crimson-fronted. I seem to recall file names being included but I guess that was discontinued some time back. I should have stated it when I posted. As a bird is ID'ed I create its folder and so far I've got 10 birds and will probably exceed 30 which compared to around here would be some feat. Costa Rica was truly amazing. I assume where you are is pretty amazing too!

Jack


----------



## AaronT (Apr 21, 2019)

ISv said:


> I wouldn't say "great"


You are a modest man, ISv.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2019)

A couple more to get out of the way. 800 mm BIF is not great but it illustrates how these guys fly and as usual higher ISOs. Keel-billed Toucan.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2019)

And here is the other Toucan - Chestnut-mandibled. Adult feeding a youngster a berry.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2019)

I really like this bird. Nice shots, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 22, 2019)

You clearly had a great time Jack!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks guys. Alan, it is a birders paradise but like anything it's possible to let your imagination go too far. I had a strange mix of thrill and disappointment. I guess it's like most places, while the birds are there, they don't necessarily show themselves when you'd like and often they are hidden in underbrush where it is dark. 

A day is essentially 6 AM to 6 PM and morning is best for light since often clouds roll in in the afternoon, so shooting time is limited. If you decide to go, I could offer some suggestions. My 17 days on the ground were too few in that they didn't allow the necessary sitting around in good places letting the birds come to me.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2019)

Beautiful. Nicely done, Jack.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 23, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Better lighting on this guy. If you're considering Costa Rica for a bird shoot, I would strongly suggest researching the area you plan to visit to see if it meets your needs and then go there for a fair number of days rather than traipsing around, two days here, two days there. A last minute change had me book two good areas (one was Quetzal NP) for 4 days each and I'm very thankful for that. Also check into the nesting season, which luckily for me was in progress for the Quetzals.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 183974


Very nice shots from Costa Rica, Jack!
The one in your post reminds me quite a bit of my Suriname trip of last year  - this bird also likes to go on holiday 


W.


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2019)

Lovely shot, Wiebe.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 23, 2019)

Right off the bat I have to say that my photos from yesterday are not nearly as colourful as the wonderful photos that Jack has posted. Great shots Jack! Anyway, yesterday I got my first shots of a bald eagle in Ontario, just a bit north of Thamesville. The nest shot is a tight crop and the next 2 are 100% crops. The last is a shot from my cell phone from alongside the camera. The nest was a bit over 100 yards away. Shot with a 5DsR, 100-400L with a 1.4 TC. ISO 800 at F9.5, on tripod.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 23, 2019)

AaronT said:


> Right off the bat I have to say that my photos from yesterday are not nearly as colourful as the wonderful photos that Jack has posted. Great shots Jack! Anyway, yesterday I got my first shots of a bald eagle in Ontario, just a bit north of Thamesville. The nest shot is a tight crop and the next 2 are 100% crops. The last is a shot from my cell phone from alongside the camera. The nest was a bit over 100 yards away. Shot with a 5DsR, 100-400L with a 1.4 TC. ISO 800 at F9.5, on tripod.


That 5DSR is a winner for these long distance shots. The naysayers don't know what they are missing! I love Junior.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 23, 2019)

It was my birthday two days ago, a most beautiful spring day, about 23 oC, and I was serenaded by small songbirds in my garden. I now have a chiffchaff that starts the dawn chorus accompanied by various tits and other birds who are clearly heard but not seen in the high trees and bushes. But, I caught this pair with the 5DSR at 560mm. Not the greatest of shots but they are mementos.


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2019)

Happy birthday Alan. 

Very nice shots.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 23, 2019)

AlanF said:


> That 5DSR is a winner for these long distance shots. The naysayers don't know what they are missing! I love Junior.


Yes, Junior is at the ugly swan stage. I am pleasantly surprised how good the 100% crops are. The 100-400L and 1.4 TC are Ver 1.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 23, 2019)

AaronT said:


> Yes, Junior is at the ugly swan stage. I am pleasantly surprised how good the 100% crops are. The 100-400L and 1.4 TC are Ver 1.


You are very lucky to have such a sharp copy of the original 100-400mm. The good ones were very good. I had a soft copy and could never get a sharp image unless close up and filling the frame.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 23, 2019)

Nest-building...spring has sprung.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2019)

josephandrews222 said:


> Nest-building...spring has sprung.
> View attachment 184007


 A very energetic robin - very nice shot.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey Wiebe, match this one from Costa Rica. A (not) very raree bird indeed. And tasty too.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 24, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It was my birthday two days ago, a most beautiful spring day, about 23 oC, and I was serenaded by small songbirds in my garden. I now have a chiffchaff that starts the dawn chorus accompanied by various tits and other birds who are clearly heard but not seen in the high trees and bushes. But, I caught this pair with the 5DSR at 560mm. Not the greatest of shots but they are mementos.


Nice capture of the great Tit - just when it is singing . Makes a person feel happy just seeing it
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 24, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Wiebe, match this one from Costa Rica. A (not) very raree bird indeed. And tasty too.
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack, pity you didn't post this one last week - just had a holiday and there was a whole flock of chickens and roosters running around the holiday let... I just didn't take any pictures of them . So - sorry but can't match yours 
W.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 24, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Nice capture of the great Tit - just when it is singing . Makes a person feel happy just seeing it
> W.


It's the first time I have caught one singing.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2019)

Vulture time again - Black variety. No shortage of vulture in Costa Rica.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 25, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Vulture time again - Black variety. No shortage of vulture in Costa Rica.
> 
> Jack
> 
> ...


Ugly beasts, but great captures!

And for these at least I do have a match 




Even in the outskirts of the city (Paramaribo), on the bank of the river these scavengers are abundant...
W.


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2019)

Jack and Wiebe,

Nice series.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 25, 2019)

The summer visitors are starting to arrive.


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2019)

Beautiful shot, jprusa.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2019)

As I go through my shots, the biggest disappointment is the number that are poorly/back lit since light is needed to bring out detail and the high ISOs mask the detail with noise. Sometimes I was after a flight or movement and had the shutter higher but other times the shutter was low maybe too low and the ISO was still up there in the 4-6400 range. Such is life.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2019)

Not all are pretty or colourful!

Jack


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2019)

Varied thrush


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2019)

Merganser


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2019)

Gull and harlequin duck hanging out together


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2019)

Jack and dpc,

Great shots, guys.


----------



## storioni (Apr 25, 2019)

Dear Jack,

Thanks so much for reviving the memories of my last trip to CR! Here is a 1 minute video of how I was greeted upon arriving at the lodge near PN de los Quetzales. Makes me smile every time I play it, excellent for cheering up.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2019)

storioni said:


> Dear Jack,
> 
> Thanks so much for reviving the memories of my last trip to CR! Here is a 1 minute video of how I was greeted upon arriving at the lodge near PN de los Quetzales. Makes me smile every time I play it, excellent for cheering up.
> 
> ...



Memories, for sure. That's cute and if it's early AM, quite an alarm clock. I tried hard to visualize what we were in for but mostly I was off by a mile. Clay-coloured Robin is the national bird due to its song (not sure I ever heard it). Great-tailed Grackle. Green Violet-ear Hummingbird.





Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2019)

One more. White-throated mountain-gem Hummingbird.



Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Jack. I especially like the 3rd and 4th picture.

Well done!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 25, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Jack. I especially like the 3rd and 4th picture.
> 
> Well done!


Thanks as always. Hummers were all over but not always that easy to catch in flight. I wasn't around feeders, which would have made a big difference. Scintilant Hummingbird.

Jack


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 25, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks as always. Hummers were all over but not always that easy to catch in flight. I wasn't around feeders, which would have made a big difference. Scintilant Hummingbird.
> 
> Jack



Very nice picture Jack! Indeed these hummers "in the wild" are quite hard to catch in a good way - but you managed 
W.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Scintilant Hummingbird.



Lovely shot. Nicely done, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks guys. There were some in certain areas that were so plentiful that it was just a matter of time that one would pause for a shot. The flowers you see were the big attraction and they were like hedges so no shortage of subjects. Black-bellied Hummingbird (I think).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2019)

Here is the female of the Red-legged Honeycreeper. I believe I posted the black/purple male earlier.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 26, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It was my birthday two days ago, a most beautiful spring day, about 23 oC, and I was serenaded by small songbirds in my garden. I now have a chiffchaff that starts the dawn chorus accompanied by various tits and other birds who are clearly heard but not seen in the high trees and bushes. But, I caught this pair with the 5DSR at 560mm. Not the greatest of shots but they are mementos.
> 
> View attachment 183998
> View attachment 183999


Nice shots Alan


----------



## ISv (Apr 26, 2019)

josephandrews222 said:


> Nest-building...spring has sprung.
> View attachment 184007


Nice one Joseph, I really like this.


----------



## ISv (Apr 26, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Wiebe, match this one from Costa Rica. A (not) very raree bird indeed. And tasty too.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 184009


! Well, I prefer duck...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm stumped and have one guess but I'll wait for feedback. I think it's wearing a disguise.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 26, 2019)

I didn't have the opportunity to shoot in the weekend. Instead I took a day off Tuesday to make a chaperone for friends visiting from New York. It was fun but concerning the birds - no much hopes. At the very end of a round trip in botanical garden we noticed two Gray Francolins running in front of us. Their track was predictable and I just went forward to "freeze" in front of the place where they were expected to appear (under the bushes). After that my "hunting dogs" (I mean my friends) started approaching the bushes where the birds were hiding. I was waiting ~5-7 minutes ("frozen"!} and nothing. My friends (not birders but in this case it was helpful) were asking (loudly!): did you got them? And I just noticed some movement ~10 meters in front of me! One of the birds was there! And very confident in the low light under that canopy! I got some shots but when I tried to change the angle it just went running (and the second bird after it)!


----------



## ISv (Apr 26, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm stumped and have one guess but I'll wait for feedback. I think it's wearing a disguise.
> 
> Jack
> 
> View attachment 184066


And I'm ready to sleep - long day today. I promise I will try tomorrow (not sure I can succeed!) Did you say " disguise" - that is perfect one, any time I fail to identify a bird I'm going to use it (no "TM" next to your original posting !) Nice photo BTW and that is what makes the music! (Hey, is it a branch of Plumeria there?)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2019)

ISv said:


> I didn't have the opportunity to shoot in the weekend. Instead I took a day off Tuesday to make a chaperone for friends visiting from New York. It was fun but concerning the birds - no much hopes. At the very end of a round trip in botanical garden we noticed two Gray Francolins running in front of us. Their track was predictable and I just went forward to "freeze" in front of the place where they were expected to appear (under the bushes). After that my "hunting dogs" (I mean my friends) started approaching the bushes where the birds were hiding. I was waiting ~5-7 minutes ("frozen"!} and nothing. My friends (not birders but in this case it was helpful) were asking (loudly!): did you got them? And I just noticed some movement ~10 meters in front of me! One of the birds was there! And very confident in the low light under that canopy! I got some shots but when I tried to change the angle it just went running (and the second bird after it)!
> View attachment 184068
> View attachment 184069


This looks like what we called Hungarian partridge??

Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 26, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> This looks like what we called Hungarian partridge??
> 
> No! It isn't it! It is why I prefer for some birds to apply the scientific names too... Compare _Perdix perdix_ (the "Hungarian") against "_Francolinus pondicerianus_ " (it comes from India and around)! On the Internet you can find a lot of them! It is easy to find differences between these two if you look carefully!


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. There were some in certain areas that were so plentiful that it was just a matter of time that one would pause for a shot. The flowers you see were the big attraction and they were like hedges so no shortage of subjects. Black-bellied Hummingbird (I think).





Jack Douglas said:


> Here is the female of the Red-legged Honeycreeper. I believe I posted the black/purple male earlier.





Jack Douglas said:


> I'm stumped and have one guess but I'll wait for feedback. I think it's wearing a disguise.
> 
> Jack




Beautiful pictures. Well done, Jack.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2019)

Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2019)

Hooded merganser


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2019)

Beautiful bird. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2019)

Blue and gold macaw: Butterfly Gardens, Saanich BC


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2019)

ISv said:


> And I'm ready to sleep - long day today. I promise I will try tomorrow (not sure I can succeed!) Did you say " disguise" - that is perfect one, any time I fail to identify a bird I'm going to use it (no "TM" next to your original posting !) Nice photo BTW and that is what makes the music! (Hey, is it a branch of Plumeria there?)



Of course I wouldn't want you to lose sleep over it, but if you're like me you just may be dreaming about it (or having nightmares). Checking the date it would have been shot in the Nuevo Arenal area. In my book I saw a couple that seemed vaguely similar but also strikingly different - Large-footed Finch?? Plumeria, sure OK, whatever, there was lots of it in the area.

I believe this Summer Tanager is making up his/her mind to be male.

Fortunately there is a huge amount of yard work to do otherwise I'd be downright depressed about the photographic opportunities here at home!  I hope my holiday shots aren't making others (Canadians) feel depressed!

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice picture, Jack.


----------



## ISv (Apr 27, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Of course I wouldn't want you to lose sleep over it, but if you're like me you just may be dreaming about it (or having nightmares). Checking the date it would have been shot in the Nuevo Arenal area. In my book I saw a couple that seemed vaguely similar but also strikingly different - Large-footed Finch?? Plumeria, sure OK, whatever, there was lots of it in the area.
> 
> I believe this Summer Tanager is making up his/her mind to be male.
> 
> ...


In your shoes I would check for the Palm Tanager (Thraupis palmarum) instead of Large-footed finch...
Very nice photo!


----------



## ISv (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice photos dpc! My problems with viewing your post after log-on persist. Very strange... On two different computers.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2019)

ISv said:


> In your shoes I would check for the Palm Tanager (Thraupis palmarum) instead of Large-footed finch...
> Very nice photo!


Thanks, as usual I'd say you're right. My bird is definitely disguized pretty well relative to various samples though so I don't feel to bad in failing. My book shows a much lighter version.

Rufous-collared Sparrow

Jack


----------



## Pape (Apr 27, 2019)

My models eat eatchothers


----------



## AlanF (Apr 27, 2019)

dpc said:


> Hooded merganser
> View attachment 184072



I took one of those in Florida and was meaning to look up what it was, so thanks!


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2019)

Beautiful shot, Alan.


----------



## dpc (Apr 27, 2019)

Western meadow lark: I find this one of the more difficult birds to photograph. I am seldom able to get close enough to get any kind of shot. I took these yesterday at quite a distance with a 7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm Contemporary lens zoomed to 600. I had to crop heavily in post. Sometimes one has to go with what one has and be happy with
it.


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Apr 27, 2019)

Two more Hooded Mergansers, incl. the female... Old photos.


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice shots, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2019)

Mallard drake
Northern shoveller pair


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2019)

Northern pintail
Green-winged teal


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2019)

Black-billed magpie


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2019)

Very nice pictures. Well done, dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 28, 2019)

A couple more more Costa Rica birds. Pale-billed Woodpecker - perhaps one of the ugliest woodpeckers on the planet. Montezuma Oropendola, which nest is sacks hanging from Palm type trees. I'll have to dig up a pic.





Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Pale-billed Woodpecker - perhaps one of the ugliest woodpeckers on the planet.




I totally agree. 

Nice pictures, Jack.


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2019)

American coot in winter reeds by lakeside


----------



## ISv (Apr 29, 2019)

This one got my attention because of the very rich and perfect plumage. At home I start thinking: "why I actually ignore this bird if it is naturalized here (brought to the islands in 1860) and there are wild, self-sufficient and artificially "controlled" populations on few different points of the Island?". One of them - in Koko Crater was actually totally killed some years ago. Must be because it's deeply nailed in my European mind that they belong to Zoo or some parks and somebody have to take care of them wintertime. Very different here! Low quality (20 in DXO PL) files - to smuggle them here !


----------



## ISv (Apr 29, 2019)

And the Common Waxbill - I like the background, nice plant!


----------



## ISv (Apr 29, 2019)

Every time I take new photo of baby White Tern I say myself "this should be the last - you collected plenty of them". And still taking new photos ! But they are molting so different and look so "individual" (like the "punk" in the next pics)... I'm always like "this one and no more"?


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2019)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 29, 2019)

And the Common Waxbill - I like the background, nice plant
[/QUOTE]
Beautiful bird and background! Great pictures


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 29, 2019)

The hummingbirds were dazzling wherever we went. This Violet Sabrewing White-necked Jacobin Humming birdwas common in the Turialba region. 1/640 at 800 mm so a little lacking in detail. The white neck is rearward and not showing.



Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2019)

WOW Awesome. Well done, Jack.


----------



## storioni (Apr 29, 2019)

Great photos, Jack and ISv! Nice color matching on the Waxbill ones!


----------



## ISv (Apr 30, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> The hummingbirds were dazzling wherever we went. This Violet Sabrewing was common in the Turialba region. 1/640 at 800 mm so a little lacking in detail.
> View attachment 184150
> 
> 
> Jack


Great shot Jack! If you mean the detail in the wings -forget it: you got the motion and I think I like it better this way.


----------



## ISv (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks jprusa and storioni!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm finally getting the ID of the hummingbirds sorted out. Some have have M/F the same, others not, not to mention local variations and colour differences due to lighting or high ISO noise or poses that hide features. Ugh.
White-throated Mountain-gem Hummingbird.
Purple-throated Mountain-gem Hummingbird - female so no purple throat.
Green Violet-ear Hummingbird. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 30, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm finally getting the ID of the hummingbirds sorted out. Some have have M/F the same, others not, not to mention local variations and colour differences due to lighting or high ISO noise or poses that hide features. Ugh.
> White-throated Mountain-gem Hummingbird.
> Purple-throated Mountain-gem Hummingbird - female so no purple throat.
> Green Violet-ear Hummingbird.
> ...


These are great shots, and what's really nice that they are in the wild and not eating from a plastic feeder.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 30, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> The hummingbirds were dazzling wherever we went. This Violet Sabrewing was common in the Turialba region. 1/640 at 800 mm so a little lacking in detail.
> 
> Jack


Great picture Jack, the colours come out so well; lighting is very nice - in short, excellent - and you're forgiven any (íf any... ) lack of detail 
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> These are great shots, and what's really nice that they are in the wild and not eating from a plastic feeder.


+1 !! W.


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> These are great shots, and what's really nice that they are in the wild and not eating from a plastic feeder.



+1 Well done, Jack!


----------



## dpc (Apr 30, 2019)

Fantastic shots, Jack! Great job.


----------



## dpc (Apr 30, 2019)

Canvasback drake (yesterday)
Obligatory GBH shot (last February in Beaconhill Park, Victoria)


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks guys. Alan, I hate to disappoint you but it's not too "wild" where these were taken - the beautiful extensive grounds of the place we stayed in San Gerardo de Dota, which is far down in a lovely valley after a horrid 30 minute drive down the mountainside. The best part of our trip; cool at night needing some bedding and quite warm most days but prone to afternoon mists. However, no plastic feeders since there were far too many flowers!

So when are you going?

Ringed Kingfisher. Mostly luck and quite cropped. Tarcoles river (crocodile
country)

Jack


----------



## storioni (Apr 30, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. Alan, I hate to disappoint you but it's not too "wild" where these were taken - the beautiful extensive grounds of the place we stayed in San Gerardo de Dota, which is far down in a lovely valley after a horrid 30 minute drive down the mountainside. The best part of our trip; cool at night needing some bedding and quite warm most days but prone to afternoon mists. However, no plastic feeders since there were far too many flowers!
> 
> So when are you going?
> 
> ...



How did you like the Coffee in Dota? 
Btw, your photos are getting more and more exciting!


----------



## ISv (May 1, 2019)

AlanF said:


> These are great shots, and what's really nice that they are in the wild and not eating from a plastic feeder.



Absolutely agree!


----------



## ISv (May 1, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks guys. Alan, I hate to disappoint you but it's not too "wild" where these were taken - the beautiful extensive grounds of the place we stayed in San Gerardo de Dota, which is far down in a lovely valley after a horrid 30 minute drive down the mountainside. The best part of our trip; cool at night needing some bedding and quite warm most days but prone to afternoon mists. However, no plastic feeders since there were far too many flowers!
> 
> So when are you going?
> 
> ...


The luck is going after people with camera in their hands... Oh, well - you have to know how to use real camera, I'm switching to my cellphone!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2019)

storioni said:


> How did you like the Coffee in Dota?
> Btw, your photos are getting more and more exciting!



Oh oh, we're not coffee drinkers but should have tried some considering the reputation. We stayed at Hotel de Montana Suria and enjoyed their meals. I noted that the beef and chicken was first rate. I'm afraid the excitement will die since I've posted the better ones! However, if we get to go back I promise to do better because I'd spend more time in fewer places.

A friendly resident choped us a large chunk of sugar cane so we experienced chewing that, at least.

Thanks everyone for the likes, but if you've been there you know the birds deserve all the credit. In country locations I felt safe walking around with my gear but didn't in the cities. I was worn out from many miles packing the 1DX2 and 400 DO II but no complaints since it was so much fun.

Here's a very common Blue-gray Tanager from the Arenal area

.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2019)

ISv said:


> The luck is going after people with camera in their hands... Oh, well - you have to know how to use real camera, I'm switching to my cellphone!



ISv, you've lost me about the cell phone. Are you saying you'd go but not with your good gear? I was worried about that but finally decided I'd have such regrets doing so. Getting it on the plane was a concern that didn't materialize so now I have a better idea on that front but where people are poor in big cities or hot spots would really concern me - I checked to see if my insurance covered me (camera not life).

Jack


----------



## Click (May 1, 2019)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, Jack.


----------



## DSP121 (May 1, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Oh oh, we're not coffee drinkers but should have tried some considering the reputation. We stayed at Hotel de Montana Suria and enjoyed their meals. I noted that the beef and chicken was first rate. I'm afraid the excitement will die since I've posted the better ones! However, if we get to go back I promise to do better because I'd spend more time in fewer places.
> 
> A friendly resident choped us a large chunk of sugar cane so we experienced chewing that, at least.
> 
> ...



This little bird is so beautiful. Very clear shot! Thanks for sharing such a wonderful pic!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2019)

DSP121 said:


> This little bird is so beautiful. Very clear shot! Thanks for sharing such a wonderful pic!



Thanks as always. If I thought the beauty of the bird wouldn't be "enjoyed" there would be no reason to post. Being there in person was a treat but for me the memory is so fleeting so I really relish being able to incorporate such photos into my screen saver display. Then every day is a holiday.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 1, 2019)

The ubiquitous Canada goose


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2019)

Yes, Canada sure has it's fair share of those guys, especially in public areas! Nice to see you have lots of birds to shoot these days! I'm not faring so well.
This, with a 24mm lens as I skedaddled.




Jack


----------



## Click (May 1, 2019)

Jack and dpc,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## AlanF (May 1, 2019)

Male and female Red-Cheeked Cordon Bleu


----------



## AlanF (May 1, 2019)

Malachite Kingfisher (taken by my wife using the 5DSR +100-400mm II as I was relegated to the 5DIV at 800mm).


----------



## AlanF (May 1, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Yes, Canada sure has it's fair share of those guys, especially in public areas! Nice to see you have lots of birds to shoot these days! I'm not faring so well.
> This, with a 24mm lens as I skedaddled.
> 
> Jack


We have far too many Canadian Geese too. I wish we could repatriate them.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2019)

Alan, Luv that male Bleu especially!

And here is a "feeder" bird for you. White-necked Jocabin with the white hidden.



Jack


----------



## Click (May 1, 2019)

Beautiful picture, Jack.


----------



## Click (May 1, 2019)

Lovely shots, Alan. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (May 2, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, Luv that male Bleu especially!
> 
> And here is a "feeder" bird for you. White-necked Jocabin with the white hidden.
> 
> Jack


Never thought about it before as we don't have hummers and feeders over here. It seems that the "natural" shots have the beaks more up as blooms tend to hang down whereas feeders are the other way and so the hummer has a beak down pose. Is that so?


----------



## AaronT (May 2, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Yes, Canada sure has it's fair share of those guys, especially in public areas! Nice to see you have lots of birds to shoot these days! I'm not faring so well.
> This, with a 24mm lens as I skedaddled.
> View attachment 184202
> View attachment 184203
> ...


Aggressive little son of a gun! Mine just come at me while hissing with their heads low to the ground.  If you walk towards them they back off.


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2019)

Harlequin duck puddling along Pacific coast of Vancouver Island.


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2019)

Mallard drake and duck waddling across a frozen pond


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 2, 2019)

AaronT said:


> Aggressive little son of a gun! Mine just come at me while hissing with their heads low to the ground.  If you walk towards them they back off.


Perhaps I'm just a chicken but when I feel the effects of the wings I get out of there. Now once the young arrive, I'm not sure I'll even get that close. Long ago my two youngest were attacked and it influenced them for life. Never the less, so far none of us have actually been bitten.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Never thought about it before as we don't have hummers and feeders over here. It seems that the "natural" shots have the beaks more up as blooms tend to hang down whereas feeders are the other way and so the hummer has a beak down pose. Is that so?



Alan, at home we don't have that many hummers so I don't have too much experience but now that you bring it up it appears to be sound logic. I observed probably hundreds, maybe close to a thousand, in CR and there certainly were lots of situations where the approach would have to be an upward one. I also have pondered the curvature of their beaks or lack thereof. 

I was also surprised by the amount of resting going on compared to here in Alberta. I suspect that sometimes the heat contributes to exhaustion. 

And finally, they were typically very approachable and the lack of close focus with the 400 DO was a pain. I have yet to see how my daughter did with the R and 70-200 X1.4 but I suspect she'll blow me away.

Here is an example of the 400 X2 being too much but it was a brief situation and overall I needed 800. Zooms certainly have their place.



Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 2, 2019)

Another lovely bird that I was fortunate to see one afternoon. However, afternoons are seldom the best time since clouds or mist tends to roll in and this was shot at ISO 10 000 like so many others. The palm type background seems rather appropriate.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 2, 2019)

Very nice shots, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (May 2, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, at home we don't have that many hummers so I don't have too much experience but now that you bring it up it appears to be sound logic. I observed probably hundreds, maybe close to a thousand, in CR and there certainly were lots of situations where the approach would have to be an upward one. I also have pondered the curvature of their beaks or lack thereof.
> 
> I was also surprised by the amount of resting going on compared to here in Alberta. I suspect that sometimes the heat contributes to exhaustion.
> 
> ...



We have to compromise or take more than one lens and body. I love my 400mm prime as it is just so sharp and works so well with TCs. But, the 100-400mm on the 5DSR is just so flexible, and if I am restricted to one body and lens I go for it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 2, 2019)

Why do you have to mention compromises!

After this trip I have concluded that my 400 X2 isn't as sharp as I'd prefer but I had so many low light situations or worse, back-lighting, that perhaps I'm being overly critical. My thought today - if a 500 came along with weight reduced to close to the 400 DO, I'd be really tempted. 400 is more useful to me bare than 300 was but I'd prefer 500 for BIF at F4 and I think 500 X1.4 would be situated better in FL and perform better than 400 X2 relative to these crazy "compromises". Dream on.

I could picture a 100-400 and the new higher MP R working pretty well together if they increase body size a little. I wanted to try the R more but my daughter's hands simply couldn't handle the 1DX2 if we traded cameras.

Jack


----------



## ISv (May 3, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> ISv, you've lost me about the cell phone. Are you saying you'd go but not with your good gear? I was worried about that but finally decided I'd have such regrets doing so. Getting it on the plane was a concern that didn't materialize so now I have a better idea on that front but where people are poor in big cities or hot spots would really concern me - I checked to see if my insurance covered me (camera not life).
> 
> Jack


ISv, you've lost me about the cell phone. Are you saying you'd go but not with your good gear? 
! It was intended as a sarcasm Jack!? 
NO!!! I'M NOT SWITCHING TO CELLPHONE (WHAT A HELL....)! UNTIL THEY CAN MAKE A CELLPHONE WITH F4 (AT LEAST) 600MM THAT FITS MY POCKET (ANY ONE WORKING HARD TO CHANGE THE PHYSICS LOWS?!!!) WITH IQ AT LEAST COMPARABLE... Well, my previous post was intended as a sarcasm (just to make it very clear!!!!!!!!).
Concerning flying with photo equipment I'm going to ask you some questions : planing trip to Europe in the second half of August...


----------



## Click (May 3, 2019)

Another very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2019)

You are more efficient than me Jack. I am catching up with the photos I took in Tanzania. There are thousands to go through and identify. Here are some beeeaters.
Blue-cheeked beeeater, crimson-chested beeeater, and a little beeeater, the latter two by the missus.


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2019)

Whatever complaints you have about Canon, the DSLRs are so easy to use. My wife knows nothing about f-number, iso, shutter speed etc, so I have programmed her 5DSR with C1 for normal, C2 for backlit and C3 BIF. All she has to do is point and remember 1-3, and she often gets better pics than I do.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Alan. I especially like the second and third one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 3, 2019)

Alan, not sure if the complaints comment is directed at me, but I have few and they are relatively minor. The compromises I deal with are the same as everyone has, so certainly not an excuse for poor photos. The challenges in Costa Rica (higher elevations) often related to afternoon cloud coming in so soon. 

You get up about 5:30 AM to take advantage of the usually sunny morning and in about two hours there is a good chance the birds and people are not really loving the heat that is developing and the photo opportunities diminish somewhat. 

Then until about 2 PM we'd continue walking and searching or just observing everything and hope for afternoon late light because the birds would be eating towards 4 PM but alas ISO 12500 doesn't make for the best photos. That's the part that would be disappointing - so many high ISO shots.

It feels like Alberta summer so by about 7 PM when it's been dark for over an hour it feels like 10:30 PM and time to climb into bed - weird.

I have to be smarter in my programming of my three "shutter" related buttons (thumb and finger), in particular so that I can instantly go from a reasonably higher shutter speed to a risky much lower one that gives me better ISO if the bird doesn't move, but 800mm doesn't really allow a too low shutter speed. It's my brain that is the impediment more than the camera since there can be a lot going on instantly.

*Beautiful shots so get after them and post more.* 

My quickest culling is done with the card in the camera and the HDMI cable connected to the 4K TV. That gives a _full size image_ that is very large to judge focus quality between similar shots and if needed a bit of magnify allows the most minute detail to be examined. You can't reverse a delete though so I make sure the whole nine yards is backed up!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, not sure if the complaints comment is directed at me, but I have few and they are relatively minor. The compromises I deal with are the same as everyone has, so certainly not an excuse for poor photos. The challenges in Costa Rica (higher elevations) often related to afternoon cloud coming in so soon.
> 
> You get up about 5:30 AM to take advantage of the usually sunny morning and in about two hours there is a good chance the birds and people are not really loving the heat that is developing and the photo opportunities diminish somewhat.
> 
> ...


No complaints aimed at you! I should have written, “ whatever one’s complaints”, but who uses “one” nowadays. What I am aiming at is comparison with Sony, R series etc. The advantages to us birders of the centre spot focus plumbed in and the DSLR camera always at the ready and useful as a ‘scope makes life so easy. You can adapt to most of the common situations by simply switching from C1, C2, C3, M, A and Tv all preprogrammed in a fraction of a second and point and shoot.


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2019)

AlanF said:


> You are more efficient than me Jack. I am catching up with the photos I took in Tanzania. There are thousands to go through and identify. Here are some beeeaters.
> Blue-cheeked beeeater, crimson-chested beeeater, and a little beeeater, the latter two by the missus.
> View attachment 184306
> View attachment 184307
> View attachment 184308


Beautiful shots, Alan. Way to go!


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2019)

Red-winged blackbird


----------



## Click (May 3, 2019)

Nice series. dpc.


----------



## jprusa (May 3, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Male and female Red-Cheeked Cordon Bleu
> 
> View attachment 184207
> View attachment 184208


Beautiful birds Alan, great shot.


----------



## AaronT (May 4, 2019)

AlanF said:


> You are more efficient than me Jack. I am catching up with the photos I took in Tanzania. There are thousands to go through and identify. Here are some beeeaters.
> Blue-cheeked beeeater, crimson-chested beeeater, and a little beeeater, the latter two by the missus.
> View attachment 184306
> View attachment 184307
> View attachment 184308


Nice photos Alan, and Jack. I love the bright colours, and the variety of birds. I have a few local birds. The Baltimore Oriole just showed up yesterday. I have to get some oranges out for it. And then there are Fred and Ethel, our Mallards. Also, we have a scruffy looking Female Red Bellied Woodpecker. And to finish things off, a Carolina Chickadee.


----------



## Click (May 4, 2019)

Very nice series, Aaron.


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2019)

Winter robins on a dull day


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2019)

Mallard couple


----------



## dpc (May 4, 2019)

Gulls on rocky outcrop by the Pacific
A flock of rock doves (aka the common pigeon)


----------



## AaronT (May 4, 2019)

dpc said:


> Mallard couple
> View attachment 184335


Nice photos dpc. I see you have your own Fred and Ethel Mallard.


----------



## Click (May 4, 2019)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## jprusa (May 5, 2019)

Painted Bunting, always look forward to seeing these colorful birds arrive.


----------



## Click (May 5, 2019)

Beautiful bird. Lovely shot. Well done, jprusa.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 5, 2019)

jprusa said:


> Painted Bunting, always look forward to seeing these colorful birds arrive.



I think that beats my Costa Rica colours! Beautiful!

Jack


----------



## jprusa (May 5, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think that beats my Costa Rica colours! Beautiful!
> 
> Jack


Jack you not only had beautiful birds but the backgrounds were so nice! Already looking at places to go in CR. Thank!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 5, 2019)

jprusa said:


> Jack you not only had beautiful birds but the backgrounds were so nice! Already looking at places to go in CR. Thank!



The cool thing is that none of it is "mine". It's there for any nature lover who is willing to make the effort. For sure San Gerard de Dota is a special place for birds. There is also this issue of time of year relative to what you're likely to see and I guess that tends to favour Feb - May, at least in the locations I visited. Not sure if I'll ever get back but I'd love to.


----------



## Click (May 5, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Jack. I especially like the second one.


----------



## AlanF (May 5, 2019)

jprusa said:


> Painted Bunting, always look forward to seeing these colorful birds arrive.


My iPad doesn’t display these these images that are posted as thumbnails.


----------



## jprusa (May 5, 2019)

AlanF said:


> My iPad doesn’t display these these images that are posted as thumbnails.


My iPad works ok?


----------



## AlanF (May 5, 2019)

A longtailed tit was feeding the most phenomenal brood this morning.


----------



## Click (May 5, 2019)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (May 5, 2019)

jprusa said:


> My iPad works ok?


Looked at it now on my laptop. Problem is that the attachments download very slowly or stop after about 10--20% downloaded. They are pretty bids, which I saw for the first time in Florida at the Audubon this year. Your one has really been well and truly ringed!


----------



## jprusa (May 5, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Looked at it now on my laptop. Problem is that the attachments download very slowly or stop after about 10--20% downloaded. They are pretty bids, which I saw for the first time in Florida at the Audubon this year. Your one has really been well and truly ringed!


In 1841 John James Audubon reported that “thousands” of the colorful birds were caught every spring and shipped from New Orleans to Europe, where they fetched more than 100 times the price when sold as cage birds. They are still illegally trapped and sold in large numbers in Mexico, Central America, the Caribbean, and to a lesser extent in Florida. Both eastern and western populations show declines in numbers, according to data.


----------



## ISv (May 6, 2019)

Weird day today: under the sun - very hot, birds are preferring the shades (me too!). In the same time rather strong wind, especially the gusts. Much cooler under a good shade. Hard to get the initial focus when the bird is hiding between branches and the focus tracking sucks too (all because of the wind...).
First photo is Scaly-breasted Munia (aka Nutmeg Mannikin - Lonchura punctulata). The rest is well known bird... After ~1h I just gave up.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 6, 2019)

AlanF said:


> A longtailed tit was feeding the most phenomenal brood this morning.
> 
> View attachment 184347


Sometimes the cutest birds can be found in your own back yard 
I especially like the one where three youngsters are huddling close together
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 6, 2019)

ISv said:


> Weird day today: under the sun - very hot, birds are preferring the shades (me too!). In the same time rather strong wind, especially the gusts. Much cooler under a good shade. Hard to get the initial focus when the bird is hiding between branches and the focus tracking sucks too (all because of the wind...).
> First photo is Scaly-breasted Munia (aka Nutmeg Mannikin - Lonchura punctulata). The rest is well known bird... After ~1h I just gave up.


Very nice pictures ISv, as a positive - the gusts of wind nicely fluffed up the tuft of feathers on the cardinals(?) head 
W.


----------



## Click (May 6, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, ISv. I especially like the last one.


----------



## AlanF (May 6, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Sometimes the cutest birds can be found in your own back yard
> I especially like the one where three youngsters are huddling close together
> W.


I really do enjoy photographing small birds opportunistically, which is why I favour lighter weight gear for carrying on hikes and pinpoint focussing to pick out the little ones from the background.


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2019)

Brewer's blackbird (I think)


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2019)

Yellow-shafted flicker


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2019)

Lesser scaup


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2019)

Lesser scaup male and female mating


----------



## Click (May 7, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## ERHP (May 8, 2019)

While I've seen Clark's Nutcrackers further north and even here in the SoCal mountains, they always seem to want to stay up high in the trees. Fortunately for me, I had spotted a group of six and after about a half hour of observing them, noticed the only nearby tree with untouched pine cones was a shorter one on the hillside where I could stage under a low bough of a taller tree, less noticeable(in my mind), and hopefully get eye level shots. Then the waiting game began.





1DX MK II 600 II w/1.4X 1/400 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (May 8, 2019)

Lovely shot, ERHP.


----------



## asif4cph (May 8, 2019)

Eagle


----------



## Click (May 8, 2019)

Very nice shot, asif4cph.


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2019)

The ubiquitous American robin


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2019)

Franklin's gull


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 9, 2019)

dpc, where are you presently shooting?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 9, 2019)

A good example of why I would like more MP. Male Frigatebird.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 9, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> dpc, where are you presently shooting?
> 
> Jack



Hi, jack! I’m afraid i’m Home in rural Saskatchewan and likely will be for some time. You’ve posted some really nice pictures the past while.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 9, 2019)

Black Skimmers return to nest.


----------



## Click (May 9, 2019)

dpc said:


> The ubiquitous American robin





dpc said:


> Franklin's gull




Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 9, 2019)

dpc said:


> Hi, jack! I’m afraid i’m Home in rural Saskatchewan and likely will be for some time. You’ve posted some really nice pictures the past while.



Thanks.

Figures! Got Alberta beat, at least where I am, it's pathetic. Maybe they figure there is no more free lunch with the government change.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 9, 2019)

Kind of a sad looking Rufous-tailed Hummingbird.

Jack


----------



## asif4cph (May 9, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, asif4cph.


 Thanks!


----------



## Click (May 9, 2019)

Beautiful shots. Well done, Jack.


----------



## Joules (May 11, 2019)

I've not participated in this thread for a fairly long while, but I've read and enjoyed basically all of it. So compliments to all of you, who fill this thread with this great variety of birds and all the amazing pictures of them.

Since I last posted some pictures I've upgraded my 55-250mm 3.5-5.6 IS STM to a Sigma 150-600mm 5.0-6.3 Contemporary, as I felt too limited with the range of the previous lens. And since I dabbled in some deep sky astrophotography recently it felt like a lens that will serve me well for multiple purposes. Between beeing busy and bad weather I hadn't really got a chance to try it out properly yet. That changed today, when I took the lens out for a great walk under a nice, mostly blue sky. I'm quite happy with the results, so I thought I'd share my favorites from the day. Unfortunately I'm not really sure what I photographed, so no ID's for these birds from me ... One's a Starling, and then there's a mallard Duck and some Babys of the same kind, and a carrion crow. The smaller ones I don't see in the garden and I don't know the names of the orange headed water bird. These are just the birds I came across walking along the strip of nature next to the Hamburg Airport (Germany), so they can't quite compete with all those colorfull tropical fellows that have filled many of the recent pages


----------



## Click (May 11, 2019)

Nice series, Joules.


----------



## AaronT (May 11, 2019)

AlanF said:


> A longtailed tit was feeding the most phenomenal brood this morning.
> 
> View attachment 184345
> View attachment 184346
> ...


Beautiful photos Alan!


----------



## AaronT (May 11, 2019)

dpc said:


> Lesser scaup male and female mating
> View attachment 184368
> View attachment 184369


Great series of photos dpc. The male scaup looks like he right on top of things.


----------



## bhf3737 (May 12, 2019)

Just borrowed the new Sigma 60-600mm to test it with EOS-R. 
Pileated Woodpecker, @600mm, f/6.3, ISO 1000.


----------



## Click (May 12, 2019)

Very nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## ERHP (May 12, 2019)

While we have a small group that seems to stay through the winter, reinforcements have arrived and are starting to build nests. I've watched Yellow Crowned Night Herons for years and documented many behaviors but until last Sunday, I had never actually seen one take an actual bath. Perhaps it was just the annual 'Spring cleaning'.





1DX MK II 600 II w/1.4X 1/2000 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## jprusa (May 12, 2019)

ISO 1600 1/4000 f 8


----------



## AlanF (May 12, 2019)

Joules said:


> I've not participated in this thread for a fairly long while, but I've read and enjoyed basically all of it. So compliments to all of you, who fill this thread with this great variety of birds and all the amazing pictures of them.
> 
> Since I last posted some pictures I've upgraded my 55-250mm 3.5-5.6 IS STM to a Sigma 150-600mm 5.0-6.3 Contemporary, as I felt too limited with the range of the previous lens. And since I dabbled in some deep sky astrophotography recently it felt like a lens that will serve me well for multiple purposes. Between beeing busy and bad weather I hadn't really got a chance to try it out properly yet. That changed today, when I took the lens out for a great walk under a nice, mostly blue sky. I'm quite happy with the results, so I thought I'd share my favorites from the day. Unfortunately I'm not really sure what I photographed, so no ID's for these birds from me ... One's a Starling, and then there's a mallard Duck and some Babys of the same kind, and a carrion crow. The smaller ones I don't see in the garden and I don't know the names of the orange headed water bird. These are just the birds I came across walking along the strip of nature next to the Hamburg Airport (Germany), so they can't quite compete with all those colorfull tropical fellows that have filled many of the recent pages



Nice shots of a male and female Blackcap and a Great Crested Grebe.


----------



## ISv (May 12, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> A good example of why I would like more MP. Male Frigatebird.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 184432


Good one Jack! 
Concerning the MP: I was glancing time to time at the discussion about that (eventual) ~32MP crop camera from Canon... If the guys who are saying "new round of hi MP racing - going to nowhere" take some time to compare the # of posted photos right here, also in the BIF pages against the main-stream photo-arts they may find something interesting... 
Niche is niche, and I don't mean that the wedding/landscape shooters are not more in numbers but look at the dedication of the people who use to post here (let me say "Wild Life")! And BTW we are not egoistic - we share (may be because one always can find something interesting in our posts, not like "wedding, wedding, grandma, baby"! Oopps - celebrity!!! and everything is about the $$$ ! 
I always will take such a camera (some necessities out of the MP apply off cource but they usually are coming fine with the new generations of sensors)!!!




Jack Douglas said:


> A good example of why I would like more MP. Male Frigatebird.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 184432


----------



## ISv (May 12, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> Black Skimmers return to nest.
> View attachment 184433


Very nice photo Jeff!!!


----------



## Joules (May 12, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Nice shots of a male and female Blackcap and a Great Crested Grebe.


Ah, thanks for letting me know the birds.

I actually remember the german name of thr Blackcap, because it sounded so lovely weird to me (Mönchsgrasmücke = Munk Grass Mosquito). Just didn't have the picture to go with it.


----------



## ISv (May 12, 2019)

My contribution from this Saturday is rather mediocre... I got there for better photos of Cacatua goffiniana - Tanimbar corella. Instead found a nest of a hybrid that looks more like Salmon Crested Cockatoo (I think up to now I have posted something that looks more like the White Crested Cockatoo). 
The overall consensus is that the last two interbreed here and so, my separation is problematic


----------



## ISv (May 12, 2019)

Funny - after looking great time around for the Tanimbar Corella this bastard happen to land just in front of the nest that I found. 
Not sure I got better photos in comparison with what I already have but some of them are more funny (I mean the first one - does it try to see my eye TTL?!).


----------



## Click (May 12, 2019)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## Click (May 12, 2019)

ERHP said:


> While we have a small group that seems to stay through the winter, reinforcements have arrived and are starting to build nests. I've watched Yellow Crowned Night Herons for years and documented many behaviors but until last Sunday, I had never actually seen one take an actual bath. Perhaps it was just the annual 'Spring cleaning'.
> 1DX MK II 600 II w/1.4X 1/2000 : f/8 : ISO 1000




Beautiful shot, ERHP. Well done.


----------



## Click (May 12, 2019)

jprusa said:


> ISO 1600 1/4000 f 8




Nice shot, jprusa.


----------



## AlanF (May 12, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Just borrowed the new Sigma 60-600mm to test it with EOS-R.
> Pileated Woodpecker, @600mm, f/6.3, ISO 1000.


Thanks for sharing as I am interested in how this lens performs. There have been mixed reports about it. Lenstip raves about its sharpness whereas pcmag's measurements show it to be rather soft at 400-600mm. Probably copy variation.


Joules said:


> Ah, thanks for letting me know the birds.
> 
> I actually remember the german name of thr Blackcap, because it sounded so lovely weird to me (Mönchsgrasmücke = Munk Grass Mosquito). Just didn't have the picture to go with it.


As a matter of interest, was the shot of the male blackcap a 100% crop or was it reduced in size?


----------



## Joules (May 12, 2019)

AlanF said:


> As a matter of interest, was the shot of the male blackcap a 100% crop or was it reduced in size?


It was reduced and compressed fairly heavily, as I'm not sure which file size is required by the new forum. Might have overdone it, as I've noticed some compression artifacts in some of them. Before reduction it was a mild crop (from the 80D 6000 x 4000 down to 4492 x 2995).

I'm curious what sparked your interest in this.


----------



## AlanF (May 12, 2019)

Joules said:


> It was reduced and compressed fairly heavily, as I'm not sure which file size is required by the new forum. Might have overdone it, as I've noticed some compression artifacts in some of them. Before reduction it was a mild crop (from the 80D 6000 x 4000 down to 4492 x 2995).
> 
> I'm curious what sparked your interest in this.


Yours is a nice sharp image, and sharper than I got with a 100% crop of a similar during the last week, and so I am relieved to know that my lens is not soft and you were much closer!


----------



## ISv (May 12, 2019)

Joules said:


> I've not participated in this thread for a fairly long while, but I've read and enjoyed basically all of it. So compliments to all of you, who fill this thread with this great variety of birds and all the amazing pictures of them.
> 
> Since I last posted some pictures I've upgraded my 55-250mm 3.5-5.6 IS STM to a Sigma 150-600mm 5.0-6.3 Contemporary, as I felt too limited with the range of the previous lens. And since I dabbled in some deep sky astrophotography recently it felt like a lens that will serve me well for multiple purposes. Between beeing busy and bad weather I hadn't really got a chance to try it out properly yet. That changed today, when I took the lens out for a great walk under a nice, mostly blue sky. I'm quite happy with the results, so I thought I'd share my favorites from the day. Unfortunately I'm not really sure what I photographed, so no ID's for these birds from me ... One's a Starling, and then there's a mallard Duck and some Babys of the same kind, and a carrion crow. The smaller ones I don't see in the garden and I don't know the names of the orange headed water bird. These are just the birds I came across walking along the strip of nature next to the Hamburg Airport (Germany), so they can't quite compete with all those colorfull tropical fellows that have filled many of the recent pages
> 
> ...


Nice photos Joules! Do you have some more pictures of the second from above bird (I think it's what Alan ID as a female Blackcap). Even if the photos are not very good I would like to see more of them - it has some features that don't match the Blackcap (like some kind of supercilium, darker eye strip e.t.c.). It is interesting...


----------



## dpc (May 12, 2019)

Female American wigeon
Blue-winged teal couple


----------



## Click (May 13, 2019)

Alan and dpc,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## bhf3737 (May 13, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Thanks for sharing as I am interested in how this lens performs. There have been mixed reports about it. Lenstip raves about its sharpness whereas pcmag's measurements show it to be rather soft at 400-600mm. Probably copy variation.


I need more tests with Sigma 60-600mm lens, I guess. The copy I had was sharp all through the zoom, but there were a few cases of inconsistency when acquiring focus. I can say the keeper rate was less than Canon 100-400L II by a little margin. It was great when nailing the focus, though.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 13, 2019)

A parent feeding a child - Chestnut-mandibled Toucan. 

Jack


----------



## Click (May 13, 2019)

I love that bird. Very nice shots, Jack. I especially like the last one.


----------



## dpc (May 13, 2019)




----------



## dpc (May 13, 2019)

Mallards in winter (second picture similar to previous posting - I like this one a tad better)


----------



## dpc (May 13, 2019)

Gulls


----------



## Click (May 13, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## Joules (May 13, 2019)

ISv said:


> Nice photos Joules! Do you have some more pictures of the second from above bird (I think it's what Alan ID as a female Blackcap). Even if the photos are not very good I would like to see more of them - it has some features that don't match the Blackcap (like some kind of supercilium, darker eye strip e.t.c.). It is interesting...


Thanks!

The other shots of that bird are not much different. But I attached them anyways. I might mention that the bird seemed quite tiny to me. Among the smallest I've ever seen, smaller than a blue tit for sure. It sat there above me quite close and looked at me long enough to grab a few frames. Then it flew off.







AlanF said:


> Yours is a nice sharp image, and sharper than I got with a 100% crop of a similar during the last week, and so I am relieved to know that my lens is not soft and you were much closer!


Mine isn't actually that sharp. There's a hint of motion blur on the head and I did enhance it using smart sharpen in photoshop for some deconvolution. I find that to bring the okay-ish level of sharpness from the 150-600mm long end more into the realm of nice IQ. Still working on that though, I think I went slightly too far with this one.

I think I read once that you don't really sharpen your 100% crops? Or am I confusing you with someone else? I attached some 100% crops of just the bird. Notice how much nicer the feathers in the lower left look after some sharpening. The sunshine also helps I think. The Sigma really is a lens for good weather. Still beats the 55-250mm IS STM though.


----------



## Joules (May 13, 2019)

Great images dpc! I really like the lighting on the first image of the duck. Is that just natural light or did you use some flash?


----------



## AlanF (May 13, 2019)

Joules said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The other shots of that bird are not much different. But I attached them anyways. I might mention that the bird seemed quite tiny to me. Among the smallest I've ever seen, smaller than a blue tit for sure. It sat there above me quite close and looked at me long enough to grab a few frames. Then it flew off.
> 
> ...


I generally do sharpen my crops. You used an 80D, I recall, which must require some sharpening as it has an AA-filter. My 5DIV always benefits from sharpening, but the 5DSR with a good sharp lens can easily be oversharpened. I find that the Sigma 150-600mm C at 600mm has very good resolution but its contrast is poorer than the Canon telephotos, which is the easiest to improve by sharpening.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 13, 2019)

A couple more Costa Rica pics. Black-cowled Oriole and Great Kiskadee.




Jack


----------



## Click (May 14, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Jack.


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2019)

Green-winged teal drake


----------



## ISv (May 14, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> A couple more Costa Rica pics. Black-cowled Oriole and Great Kiskadee.
> View attachment 184529
> View attachment 184530
> 
> ...


Very nice Jack!


Joules said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The other shots of that bird are not much different. But I attached them anyways. I might mention that the bird seemed quite tiny to me. Among the smallest I've ever seen, smaller than a blue tit for sure. It sat there above me quite close and looked at me long enough to grab a few frames. Then it flew off.
> 
> ...


Joules, my bet is for the Common Chiffchaff (Phylloscopus colybitta, they could be more grayish in the Spring) but I have problem with some light spots on the wing - hard to decide if these are just spots from falling light or they are wing-bars (it was the reason for asking more photos). If they are wing-bars than it could be something from the tight group around the Greenish Warbler (Phylloscopus trochiloides). The last one is the smallest from the Lief warblers and more rare than the Chiffchaff.
(European) Blue Tit - 10.5-12cm
Common Chiffchaff - 10-12 cm
Greenish Warbler -9.5-10.5cm
I still bet for the Chiffchaff!


----------



## AlanF (May 14, 2019)

ISv said:


> Very nice Jack!
> 
> Joules, my bet is for the Common Chiffchaff (Phylloscopus colybitta, they could be more grayish in the Spring) but I have problem with some light spots on the wing - hard to decide if these are just spots from falling light or they are wing-bars (it was the reason for asking more photos). If they are wing-bars than it could be something from the tight group around the Greenish Warbler (Phylloscopus trochiloides). The last one is the smallest from the Lief warblers and more rare than the Chiffchaff.
> (European) Blue Tit - 10.5-12cm
> ...


It's very difficult to distinguish between a chiffchaff and a willow warbler from these photos. If we could see the colour of the legs better (willow warbler often flesh coloured, but some times dark, and chiffchaff very dark) or the length of the primaries, then we could tell more definitively. Joules, do you have some better photos of the legs and a side view?


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2019)

Joules said:


> Great images dpc! I really like the lighting on the first image of the duck. Is that just natural light or did you use some flash?



Thanks, Joules. It’s natural lighting.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 14, 2019)

Thanks ISV and now here is one from me from CR for you to sniff out.

Jack


----------



## ISv (May 14, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It's very difficult to distinguish between a chiffchaff and a willow warbler from these photos. If we could see the colour of the legs better (willow warbler often flesh coloured, but some times dark, and chiffchaff very dark) or the length of the primaries, then we could tell more definitively. Joules, do you have some better photos of the legs and a side view?


Legs are dark - see the first and second pics (out of 3). The face is also rather evenly dark. Still could be Willow warbler but very low probability.
Nice photo Jack, will think about it when there is a time.


----------



## ISv (May 14, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks ISV and now here is one from me from CR for you to sniff out.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 184563


Looks like Yellow-bellied Elaenia (Elaenia flavogaster) to me. It obviously has few different subspecies. If you have photos from different angles you have to see yellow on the belly and pale (up to white) wingbars.


----------



## dpc (May 14, 2019)

White-throated sparrow scrounging in my backyard this morning.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 14, 2019)

ISv said:


> Looks like Yellow-bellied Elaenia (Elaenia flavogaster) to me. It obviously has few different subspecies. If you have photos from different angles you have to see yellow on the belly and pale (up to white) wingbars.


I'll try to find another pic if it exists. I'm wondering if there really is yellow on the breast.

Jack


----------



## ISv (May 14, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'll try to find another pic if it exists. I'm wondering if there really is yellow on the breast.
> 
> Jack


Not on the breast - the yellow should be further down, on the belly.


----------



## ISv (May 14, 2019)

Very nice photos dpc!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 14, 2019)

ISv said:


> Not on the breast - the yellow should be further down, on the belly.


Your suggestion looks promising so now I have to dig further for verification. Good man!

Jack


----------



## Click (May 14, 2019)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the second one.


----------



## ISv (May 14, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Your suggestion looks promising so now I have to dig further for verification. Good man!
> 
> Jack


If you want to be very accurate - just write Elaenia sp. ! These are hard to ID by just one photo.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 15, 2019)

ISv said:


> If you want to be very accurate - just write Elaenia sp. ! These are hard to ID by just one photo.


This may be the same as it was in the region but not at the same time. Not good lighting but that's all I got.


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2019)

Jack, there are only 3 species of Elaenia in Costa Rica, Yellow-bellied Elaenia (Elaenia flavogaster) is what you have on your photos. From the other two one has just tiny crest, the other is more bold colors...


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 15, 2019)

ISv said:


> Jack, there are only 3 species of Elaenia in Costa Rica, Yellow-bellied Elaenia (Elaenia flavogaster) is what you have on your photos. From the other two one has just tiny crest, the other is more bold colors...


So we've nailed it?  Or might there be some other bird that could fit? BTW your feedback is always much appreciated!

Now here is one that's pretty easy to ID. Amazing to be in the presence of these colourful birds. The reader is left to guess.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 15, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Jack. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## Cog (May 16, 2019)

Bittern on hunting:


----------



## Cog (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Click (May 16, 2019)

Very nice shots, Cog. I really like the first one.


----------



## dpc (May 16, 2019)

Bathing


----------



## dpc (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Click (May 16, 2019)

Nice series, dpc. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## dpc (May 16, 2019)

Rose-breasted grosbeak in the backyard this morning


----------



## bhf3737 (May 16, 2019)

EOS-R with Sigma 60-600mm. 
Solitary Sandpiper @600mm, f/6.3, ISO 1250.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2019)

Another nice series. Well done, dpc.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2019)

Nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 16, 2019)

Another view of the Blue-gray Tanager, Costa Rica.


Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 16, 2019)

Blue-crowned Motmot shot in the Turrialba region. Mornings are generally fine but boy does it get dull and cloudy in the afternoons, so a flash would have been useful (ISO 10000 here).

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 16, 2019)

ISV, HELP! The beak? The coloration doesn't align with what I have in my book.



Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 16, 2019)

Went out on the bike with the 5DSR + 100-400mm II (no TC) over my shoulder this morning and came across skylarks. They are are such fun as they soar and sing. I was rather focal length limited as I can carry only lighter gear at the moment.


----------



## AlanF (May 16, 2019)

And I couldn't resist making this gif of soaring and singing.

.


----------



## dpc (May 16, 2019)

Female house sparrow: I think. I'm not the best at bird identification any more.


----------



## dpc (May 16, 2019)

Beautiful shots of the skylark, Alan. I like the first one in particular.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 16, 2019)

AlanF said:


> And I couldn't resist making this gif of soaring and singing.
> View attachment 184595
> .


Very nice animation!

Jack


----------



## Click (May 17, 2019)

Beautiful series, Jack. I really like your pictures.


----------



## ISv (May 17, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> ISV, HELP! The beak? The coloration doesn't align with what I have in my book.
> View attachment 184592
> 
> 
> Jack


I would suggest young female Red-legged Honey creeper (Cyanerpes cyaneus). The legs of the immature birds are brown, adults are with red legs. 
Oh, if you have only male's image in your book - they are with azure-blue plumage (to confuse the ID ).
Concerning the beak - typical for honey creepers. I hope I'm not confused by this one: it seems to have more gray on the upper-parts but it could be because of the immaturity...


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 17, 2019)

ISv said:


> I would suggest young female Red-legged Honey creeper (Cyanerpes cyaneus). The legs of the immature birds are brown, adults are with red legs.
> Oh, if you have only male's image in your book - they are with azure-blue plumage (to confuse the ID ).
> Concerning the beak - typical for honey creepers. I hope I'm not confused by this one: it seems to have more gray on the upper-parts but it could be because of the immaturity...



Well it seems like a reasonable guess but I haven't been able to really confirm it. Thanks as always. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (May 17, 2019)

Search the Internet for pictures of that species. See this page for example: https://www.photobee1blog.com/2012/07/honeycreepers-of-costa-rica/
In Costa Rica they have 2 more honey creepers but only the females of the Green Honey creeper are similar. They don't have the pale supercillium above the eyes, instead they have yellow on the beak, especially on the lower mandible.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 17, 2019)

ISv said:


> Search the Internet for pictures of that species. See this page for example: https://www.photobee1blog.com/2012/07/honeycreepers-of-costa-rica/
> In Costa Rica they have 2 more honey creepers but only the females of the Green Honey creeper are similar. They don't have the pale supercillium above the eyes, instead they have yellow on the beak, especially on the lower mandible.


That was interesting and I'll go with your suggestion unless someone strongly disagrees and has a credible alternative. I had searched quite a bit but of course immature birds tend to be underrepresented.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 17, 2019)

dpc said:


> Beautiful shots of the skylark, Alan. I like the first one in particular.


Thanks dpc! The first one is satisfactory, the best posed and background of about 20-30 shots, all in sharp focus. But, it is the second one flying that is my favourite, and here is another one. Catching these small birds in flight isn't easy, and it was between 25-30m away. Yet, the 100-400mm II on the 5DSR handled it perfectly - every single one in sharp focus and the gear is sufficiently light to swing around quickly, with a wide field of view. This bird is only 440 pixels high yet the combo is so sharp that the image is acceptable.


----------



## Click (May 17, 2019)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Click (May 17, 2019)

dpc said:


> Female house sparrow: I think. I'm not the best at bird identification any more.



So cute. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## RGB49 (May 17, 2019)

Love the skylarks Alan, well done.
Couple more of mine 
Reed warbler in UK 5DSR +100-400mk2
Falcon in NZ 5DSR + 100-400 Mk2


----------



## RGB49 (May 17, 2019)

One of my favourite New Zealand birds the TUI


----------



## AlanF (May 17, 2019)

Nice shots RGB49. I saw many Tuis in NZ last year but found it very difficult to get a good shot of one.


----------



## RGB49 (May 17, 2019)

Alan, yes the Tui's seem to like being in dense foliage which does make it difficult, saw and heard lots of them but always a problem with enough light to photo them.


----------



## Click (May 17, 2019)

Beautiful shots, RGB49. Well done.


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2019)

White-throated sparrow once again: It seems to be the most common bird in my backyard at the moment.


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2019)

Male house finch


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2019)

Female rose-breasted grosbeak


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2019)

Black-billed magpie


----------



## Click (May 17, 2019)

Very nice pictures, dpc.



dpc said:


> White-throated sparrow once again: It seems to be the most common bird in my backyard at the moment



I especially like those pictures. I love hearing that bird sign.


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2019)

Song sparrow (I believe, not being the sharpest bird identifier on the block)


----------



## Cog (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Cog (May 17, 2019)




----------



## dpc (May 17, 2019)




----------



## digigal (May 18, 2019)

Here's a photo from our recent trip to Tanzania including the Ngorongorongo Crater where I photographed a displaying group of female ostrich.
7DMII + 100-400 II


Catherine


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2019)

Nice shot Catherine! I’m still processing ours from Tanzania. 
Alan


----------



## Click (May 18, 2019)

Very nice picture. Well done, Catherine.


----------



## Click (May 18, 2019)

Cog and dpc,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 18, 2019)

One more from me. I'm bogged down in trying to properly ID hummingbirds. Slaty Flowerpiercer (I think). Look at the beak!

Jack


----------



## Cog (May 18, 2019)

Click said:


> Cog and dpc,
> 
> Nice shots, guys.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Click (May 18, 2019)

Another very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 18, 2019)

Scintillant Hummingbird Costa Rica.

Jack


----------



## digigal (May 18, 2019)

I just love the colorful little hummers! We were in Colombia last year with Glenn and saw lots of beauties; plus the myriad of spectacular tanagers. This is a little buff tail (?)--unprocessed, straight out of camera 7DMII + 100-400II handheld--that I then used in an art project with multiple layers of texture I made plus blending modes, cloning.
Catherine


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 18, 2019)

digigal said:


> I just love the colorful little hummers! We were in Colombia last year with Glenn and saw lots of beauties; plus the myriad of spectacular tanagers. This is a little buff tail (?)--unprocessed, straight out of camera 7DMII + 100-400II handheld--that I then used in an art project with multiple layers of texture I made plus blending modes, cloning.
> Catherine
> 
> View attachment 184629
> View attachment 184630


Luv it!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2019)

Those hummers have the most determined of looks. Great shots!


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2019)

Fantastic work, Catherine!


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2019)

Female rose-breasted grosbeak


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2019)

House sparrow (actually a type of finch)


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2019)

American goldfinch


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 18, 2019)

One gets absolutely spoiled relative to observing hummingbirds in Costa Rica and similar places. Where there are plentiful flowers of the appropriate type the hummers are nearly like flies in a barnyard.

White-throated Mountain-gem



Jack


----------



## Click (May 18, 2019)

Lovely shots, Jack. I really like your pictures.


----------



## Click (May 18, 2019)

digigal said:


> I just love the colorful little hummers! We were in Colombia last year with Glenn and saw lots of beauties; plus the myriad of spectacular tanagers. This is a little buff tail (?)--unprocessed, straight out of camera 7DMII + 100-400II handheld--that I then used in an art project with multiple layers of texture I made plus blending modes, cloning.
> Catherine



Beautiful. Well done, Catherine.


----------



## Click (May 18, 2019)

dpc said:


> Female rose-breasted grosbeak



Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## digigal (May 19, 2019)

Painted Bunting


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 19, 2019)

Thanks Click. I think it's time I deal with more important duties like the grass that's crying to be cut (spring, living on an acreage) and stop playing. So, one last one for good measure and that's it for Costa Rica.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 19, 2019)

Lovely shot, Jack. You can go to do your more important duties, but don't forget to come back to post more of your beautiful pictures.


----------



## Click (May 19, 2019)

digigal said:


> Painted Bunting



Beautiful colourful bird. Nice shot, digital.


----------



## Cog (May 19, 2019)

A few more of bittern shots. This was the first time I could get really close to these birds. They seemed to be so preoccupied with hunting so they just ignored me and the boat.









And these two are from Olympus em-1 mII + 300mm for comparison.


----------



## Click (May 19, 2019)

Very nice series, Cog. I especially like the first shot.


----------



## Cog (May 19, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Cog. I especially like the first shot.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Cog (May 19, 2019)

BTW, I have a question about IDing the bird on the last photo. Is it a bittern in breeding plumage, or is it a different smaller heron? I suspect it might be striated heron.


----------



## ERHP (May 19, 2019)

Was walking around a local island looking for any of the local raptors, unsuccessfully, when a Horned Lark flew in and started singing. It took me a bit to drop down and then push the rig over to almost MFD but I think the effort was worth it. Light was coming and going behind the the late afternoon clouds.





1DX MK II 600 w/1.4X 1/500 : f/11 : ISO 1000

For anyone interested, also a short snippet of 4K video I took slightly later when the light finally started to go, https://youtu.be/zlaTFm4n0Nw  . I keep forgetting about the 4K crop factor but really did not want to mess up a good thing by moving backwards.


----------



## jprusa (May 19, 2019)

Cog said:


> BTW, I have a question about IDing the bird on the last photo. Is it a bittern in breeding plumage, or is it a different smaller heron? I suspect it might be striated heron.


I agree , Striated heron juvenile.


----------



## Cog (May 19, 2019)

jprusa said:


> I agree , Striated heron juvenile.


Thank you, jprusa!


----------



## Click (May 19, 2019)

Beautiful picture, ERHP.


----------



## digigal (May 19, 2019)

Cog said:


> A few more of bittern shots. This was the first time I could get really close to these birds. They seemed to be so preoccupied with hunting so they just ignored me and the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice series.


----------



## digigal (May 19, 2019)

ERHP said:


> Was walking around a local island looking for any of the local raptors, unsuccessfully, when a Horned Lark flew in and started singing. It took me a bit to drop down and then push the rig over to almost MFD but I think the effort was worth it. Light was coming and going behind the the late afternoon clouds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty! Great light; nice background and color.


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2019)

Squacco heron is a similar shape and size to the American Bittern. Here is one from Tanzania I was processing today.


----------



## Cog (May 19, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Squacco heron is a similar shape and size to the American Bittern. Here is one from Tanzania I was processing today.


Nice one! I spotted a squacco heron only once almost four years ago.


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2019)

Cog said:


> Nice one! I spotted a squacco heron only once almost four years ago.


They do have lovely white wings when they fly.


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2019)

The Indian Pond Heron is very similar, here is one from the good old days when I used a 5DIII with a 300/2.8 + 2xTC - combination which I really liked.


----------



## Click (May 19, 2019)

Cog and Alan,

Beautiful shots, guys.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 19, 2019)

Lilac Breasted Roller


----------



## Click (May 19, 2019)

Lovely shot, Hector. Nicely done.


----------



## ISv (May 20, 2019)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, Jack. You can go to do your more important duties, but don't forget to come back to post more of your beautiful pictures.


+1+1+1!


----------



## ISv (May 20, 2019)

jprusa said:


> I agree , Striated heron juvenile.


+1


----------



## ISv (May 20, 2019)

I got some today. Kind of happy with the photos of the Scaly-breasted Munia (Lonchura punctulata): for all these years I didn't succeed to get them out of the grass (well, actually I was very successful - they just flew away), or in the few occasions when they went on the branches above they were back-lit in shade.
Not today - first time! After that - the regulars like the Yellow-faced canary, Common wax bill and Cattle Egret. BTW the Vax bill is in half build nest...


----------



## AlanF (May 20, 2019)

y


ISv said:


> I got some today. Kind of happy with the photos of the Scaly-breasted Munia (Lonchura punctulata): for all these years I didn't succeed to get them out of the grass (well, actually I was very successful - they just flew away), or in the few occasions when they went on the branches above they were back-lit in shade.
> Not today - first time! After that - the regulars like the Yellow-faced canary, Common wax bill and Cattle Egret. BTW the Vax bill is in half build nest...
> View attachment 184659
> View attachment 184660
> ...


Very nice shots.


----------



## jprusa (May 20, 2019)

ISv said:


> I got some today. Kind of happy with the photos of the Scaly-breasted Munia (Lonchura punctulata): for all these years I didn't succeed to get them out of the grass (well, actually I was very successful - they just flew away), or in the few occasions when they went on the branches above they were back-lit in shade.
> Not today - first time! After that - the regulars like the Yellow-faced canary, Common wax bill and Cattle Egret. BTW the Vax bill is in half build nest...
> View attachment 184659
> View attachment 184660
> ...


Nice shot ISv , love the the Cattle Egret shot.


----------



## Click (May 20, 2019)

jprusa said:


> Nice shot ISv , love the the Cattle Egret shot.



+1


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2019)

Male white-throated sparrow (tan-striped variety)


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2019)

Chipping sparrow


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 20, 2019)

Scaly-breasted Munia


----------



## bluediablo (May 20, 2019)

ISv said:


> I got some today. Kind of happy with the photos of the Scaly-breasted Munia (Lonchura punctulata): for all these years I didn't succeed to get them out of the grass (well, actually I was very successful - they just flew away), or in the few occasions when they went on the branches above they were back-lit in shade.
> Not today - first time! After that - the regulars like the Yellow-faced canary, Common wax bill and Cattle Egret. BTW the Vax bill is in half build nest...
> View attachment 184659
> View attachment 184660
> ...


beautiful shots! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hector1970 (May 20, 2019)

Little Bee Eater


----------



## Hector1970 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Click (May 20, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Click (May 20, 2019)

Nice pictures, Hector.


----------



## ISv (May 20, 2019)

Nice photos dpc!


----------



## ISv (May 20, 2019)

Beautiful photos Hector! My favorite is the last one...


----------



## Hector1970 (May 20, 2019)

You can just about make out the birds


----------



## Click (May 20, 2019)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, Hector.


----------



## bhf3737 (May 21, 2019)

This one seems to be Red-winged Blackbird. But I have never seen any with this feather pattern and this angry!
EOS-R with Sigma 60-600mm, @600mm, f/6.3, ISO1000.


----------



## ISv (May 21, 2019)

W


Hector1970 said:


> You can just about make out the birds
> View attachment 184676


With my glasses on and close to the screen I see a lot of birds there. Nice photo!


----------



## mikekeck (May 22, 2019)

Female (or maybe immature male) Painted Bunting in north-central Texas. (F 7.1, 1/500, ISO 1000, Canon 100-400 ii at 400 mm. 5D iv.)


----------



## mikekeck (May 22, 2019)

The male Painted Bunting from Texas. Same settings as female.
I've been away from this thread for a while.

I really enjoy seeing great bird photos from all around the world!


----------



## Click (May 22, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Mike.


----------



## ISv (May 22, 2019)

mikekeck said:


> The male Painted Bunting from Texas. Same settings as female.
> I've been away from this thread for a while.
> View attachment 184692
> I really enjoy seeing great bird photos from all around the world!


Really beautiful (both, the birds and the execution of the photos)!


----------



## AlanF (May 22, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> This one seems to be Red-winged Blackbird. But I have never seen any with this feather pattern and this angry!
> EOS-R with Sigma 60-600mm, @600mm, f/6.3, ISO1000.


Now you have had the 60-600mm sigmonster lens longer, what are your thoughts on its performance? There is little on the web, and it does have an intriguing focal length range.


----------



## korf (May 22, 2019)

I was down at the beach las Sunday to do a photo shoot with daughter for her upcoming Masters graduation and stumbled upon a bunch of birders out shooting a Peregrine Falcon family. Luckily I had my 70-300 with me (to go with the 70D) so I stopped and grabbed a few shots. Here are two of my favorites.


----------



## Click (May 22, 2019)

Nice pictures, korf.


----------



## jprusa (May 22, 2019)

mikekeck said:


> Female (or maybe immature male) Painted Bunting in north-central Texas. (F 7.1, 1/500, ISO 1000, Canon 100-400 ii at 400 mm. 5D iv.)
> View attachment 184690


Beautiful shots, I look forward to their return every year. It is really hard to tell the difference at this stage, but if you see him singing that's a give aways.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 22, 2019)

Secretary Bird


----------



## Hector1970 (May 22, 2019)

Coal Tit


----------



## AlanF (May 22, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> Coal Tit


It's a Great Tit. Here's a Coal Tit I took a couple years back with a 7DII.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 22, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It's a Great Tit. Here's a Coal Tit I took a couple years back with a 7DII.
> View attachment 184703


I feel a bit of Tit for mixing up my tits. Of course you are correct.


----------



## Click (May 23, 2019)

Very nice shots, Hector.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 23, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Hector.


+1 Lovely setting. Cute bird. Edit: nasty bird. >)https://globalnews.ca/news/4844790/great-tits-killing-eating-brains-migratory-birds-climate-change/

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (May 23, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Now you have had the 60-600mm sigmonster lens longer, what are your thoughts on its performance? There is little on the web, and it does have an intriguing focal length range.


The copy that I have borrowed is very good. On 600mm it is a tad sharper than 60mm. During the past 3 weeks on EOS-R the AF has been fast and consistent and keeper rate has been good and comparable to EF 100-400 LII for slow moving birds. For BIF, the combo struggles to consistently get good shots. There is an additional switch mode to override AF and stay there, but I have not used it yet. Perhaps it is more useful for BIF. Using it handheld is ok because of the balance of the lens as it is not front heavy. To carry, It fits into LowePro 450AW backpack. The 60-600mm range allows me to take this as the only lens for a day trip.
I'll have it for one more week and If you need any specific test please let me know. 
Below is another shot with this lens @510mm, f/7.1, ISO 1250, handheld. Downy Woodpecker.


----------



## AlanF (May 23, 2019)

Thanks bhf3737! The 100-400 II is remarkably good for BIF, even with a 1.4xTC attached, which is the one reason I prefer it to my 150-600mm C, an otherwise excellent lens.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 23, 2019)

Worked so hard yesterday fork digging a garden that I'm zonked. IOW it's an excuse to be back to the thread with a bird doing what its name suggests - the Slaty Flower-piercer; a good illustration although not the best shot.

Oh, and I might as well throw in another hummer. White-throated Mountain-gem.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 23, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Jack. I especially like the second one.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 23, 2019)

I don't really shoot birds but couldn't resist this one of a brown boobie shot a couple of days ago. With an iPad...


----------



## ISv (May 24, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Jack. I especially like the second one.


Well, *if* he took the first one while digging - it's my favorite: it says DEDICATION!


----------



## ISv (May 24, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> I don't really shoot birds but couldn't resist this one of a brown boobie shot a couple of days ago. With an iPad...
> View attachment 184709




I have never seen booby from so close. There are 3 species nesting on tiny islets around Oahu but all these are preserved territories, you are not suppose to land there. Otherwise boobies are very easy to approach (the reason for the name I think). My best photo of Brown Booby according to the exif file is taken from 133.35 meters (obviously the infinity point of the lens: it says the same even if I take a photo of the nearby island miles away...).
So, the light is basic but the distance to the object matters too (here I mean the small letters text under your photo)!


----------



## AlanF (May 24, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> I feel a bit of Tit for mixing up my tits. Of course you are correct.


Here are a few of my favourite tits.
Blue, Longtailed, Bearded, Coal, Great, and Marsh. Got plenty of work to do to get better pics and more species.


----------



## Click (May 24, 2019)

Beautiful series, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 24, 2019)

Alan, my father often said, good enough, while my mother would say unacceptable.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 24, 2019)

ISv said:


> Well, *if* he took the first one while digging - it's my favorite: it says DEDICATION!



ISv if only I could shoot that bird while digging!! I have fantasized about owning property in Costa Rica since returning and I turn green thinking about where you are shooting. Hmm, why no green envy emoji?

Jack


----------



## ISv (May 25, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Here are a few of my favourite tits.
> Blue, Longtailed, Bearded, Coal, Great, and Marsh. Got plenty of work to do to get better pics and more species.
> View attachment 184712
> View attachment 184713
> ...


Very nice collection Alan!


----------



## Hector1970 (May 25, 2019)

Siskin


----------



## Click (May 25, 2019)

Very nice shot, Hector.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 25, 2019)

ISv said:


> I have never seen booby from so close. There are 3 species nesting on tiny islets around Oahu but all these are preserved territories, you are not suppose to land there. Otherwise boobies are very easy to approach (the reason for the name I think). My best photo of Brown Booby according to the exif file is taken from 133.35 meters (obviously the infinity point of the lens: it says the same even if I take a photo of the nearby island miles away...).
> So, the light is basic but the distance to the object matters too (here I mean the small letters text under your photo)!
> View attachment 184711


I was on a boat and about 14 of them took up residence on the bow of the boat for the day, so I suppose they approached us!


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2019)

Baby house sparrow resting during its first solo.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 26, 2019)

Processing repetitive photos and culling and came across this one - Red-legged Honney-creeper M, which I kind of like.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (May 26, 2019)

dpc said:


> Baby house sparrow resting during its first solo.
> View attachment 184723


You can see the disappointment in his eyes, first flight to the feeder and it is empty.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2019)

WOW Beautiful shot, Jack. Well done!


----------



## AlanF (May 26, 2019)

Skylark numbers have dramatically declined and the bird is on the red list as endangered. We have a local meadow where they are active, fortunately. They live hidden on the ground, and soar, hover and sing. Here are some more shots, from the 400 DO II `+ 1.4xTC on the 5DSR. The one on the wing is actually in flight and not hovering, showing once again the 5DSR is pretty competent for BIF.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2019)

Nice pictures, Alan. I especially like the first one.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 26, 2019)

Male Least Tern trying to entice a female with a scrumptious fish.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 26, 2019)

Common Tern Pair prancing as part of pair bonding.


----------



## Mikehit (May 26, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> Common Tern Pair prancing as part of pair bonding.
> View attachment 184751




I like that one, Jeff - it really shows bird behaviour.


----------



## Mikehit (May 26, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Skylark numbers have dramatically declined and the bird is on the red list as endangered. We have a local meadow where they are active, fortunately. They live hidden on the ground, and soar, hover and sing. Here are some more shots, from the 400 DO II `+ 1.4xTC on the 5DSR. The one on the wing is actually in flight and not hovering, showing once again the 5DSR is pretty competent for BIF.



The first one is a great portrait, Alan.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Jeff


----------



## bhf3737 (May 27, 2019)

Cliff swallows. EOS-R with Sigma 60-600mm, handheld. @600mm, f/6.3, ISO 800, 1/2000sec.


----------



## ISv (May 27, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Processing repetitive photos and culling and came across this one - Red-legged Honney-creeper M, which I kind of like.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 184732


Beautiful one Jack! Great shot.


----------



## ISv (May 27, 2019)

First two from today, the goal was to take photos of the Wedge-tailed Shearwater and I kind of succeeded (just partly - all I saw were in their burrows, but welcome my first photo of these birds), next is molting baby Laysan Albatross (almost fledgling). The third is attempt for auto-portrait in the eyes of the White-rumped Shama (zoom in the eyes) from yesterday...


----------



## ISv (May 27, 2019)

Great shots from Alan and Jeff!


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2019)

ISv said:


> The third is attempt for auto-portrait in the eyes of the White-rumped Shama (zoom in the eyes) from yesterday...


You sneaked up close for that one!


----------



## Nat_WA (May 27, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> Common Tern Pair prancing as part of pair bonding.


How could you approach them at such an angle...?
Were they prancing about on a sand dune or something?
Very nice and special perspective!
W.


----------



## ISv (May 27, 2019)

AlanF said:


> You sneaked up close for that one!


Well, I was resting on a bench in botanical garden (warming up for today's shooting). That Shama came on a branch right above me. I move carefully few steps away and take a shot. When I check it I realized that moving few more steps I would be with that grass as a background. Didn't figure out why the bird is staying so close, and non stop talking something to me (I do not want to hear the translation from that language) until I notice a fledgling in the nearby bush. Now you know my secret how to sneak to the birds  (something very similar to the story Private told us page ago -961)! Sometimes one gets lucky - they come to you...


----------



## Click (May 27, 2019)

Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## Mikehit (May 27, 2019)

Swan in full cleaning routine


----------



## Mikehit (May 27, 2019)

And some from a recent visit to Pennington Flash nature reserve in N England:
bullfinch, magpie, reed bunting, long tailed tit and water rail


----------



## Click (May 27, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Mikehit.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 27, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> How could you approach them at such an angle...?
> Were they prancing about on a sand dune or something?
> Very nice and special perspective!
> W.


Pict taken in a kayak at low tide the birds were on a sandbar that was a bit higher. I liked the angle also.


----------



## Cog (May 27, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> Pict taken in a kayak at low tide the birds were on a sandbar that was a bit higher. I liked the angle also.


Kayaking rules!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 27, 2019)

Cog said:


> Kayaking rules!


Always wear a life jacket and keep your gear dry! Oh and don't stand up.

Jack


----------



## Hector1970 (May 27, 2019)

Puffin


----------



## Hector1970 (May 27, 2019)

Gannet


----------



## Hector1970 (May 27, 2019)

Gannets in Love


----------



## RGB49 (May 27, 2019)

Superb set of pictures Hector 1970


----------



## Click (May 27, 2019)

Beautiful shots. Well done, Hector.


----------



## RGB49 (May 27, 2019)

Stationary Swallow


----------



## Hector1970 (May 27, 2019)

RGB49 said:


> Superb set of pictures Hector 1970


Thank you


----------



## Hector1970 (May 27, 2019)

RGB49 said:


> View attachment 184789
> 
> Stationary Swallow


Great Photo. I love swallows. Very hard to catch in flight


----------



## jmeyer (May 28, 2019)

dpc said:


> Song sparrow (I believe, not being the sharpest bird identifier on the block)



This is a Lincoln's Sparrow. Nice shot at an otherwise, sulky sparrow. Usually have to spend some time to get them to come out into the open. 

Jeremy


----------



## dpc (May 28, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> This is a Lincoln's Sparrow. Nice shot at an otherwise, sulky sparrow. Usually have to spend some time to get them to come out into the open.
> 
> Jeremy



Thanks for the information! I appreciate it.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 28, 2019)

Hi Alan. 
Beautiful shots, we have a few nesting locally, they are under real threat from stupid dog owners! There are signs at every access point to the land, Ground nesting birds dogs on a lead or under close control. I have shots of dogs racing through the area not just off the lead, not in close control, but so manic in their racing around that they are a nuisance to everything there.. 
Try saying anything! It is not worth the effort or abuse you will receive! And I say all this as a dog owner that walks their dog on a lead. 
The problem is a lack of anyone in authority to enforce the rules, a real problem. 

Cheers, Graham. 
Sorry for the rant. 



AlanF said:


> Skylark numbers have dramatically declined and the bird is on the red list as endangered. We have a local meadow where they are active, fortunately. They live hidden on the ground, and soar, hover and sing. Here are some more shots, from the 400 DO II `+ 1.4xTC on the 5DSR. The one on the wing is actually in flight and not hovering, showing once again the 5DSR is pretty competent for BIF.


----------



## Mikehit (May 28, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> Gannet
> View attachment 184787



That and the 'courtship shots are great, Hector.
I will be off to shoot gannets tomorrow on the E coast of England so hopefully will get something approaching the quality here


----------



## AlanF (May 28, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Beautiful shots, we have a few nesting locally, they are under real threat from stupid dog owners! There are signs at every access point to the land, Ground nesting birds dogs on a lead or under close control. I have shots of dogs racing through the area not just off the lead, not in close control, but so manic in their racing around that they are a nuisance to everything there..
> Try saying anything! It is not worth the effort or abuse you will receive! And I say all this as a dog owner that walks their dog on a lead.
> The problem is a lack of anyone in authority to enforce the rules, a real problem.
> ...


Graham, on the whole the local dog owners are of the better sort. But, even so, dogs not on leads are problematic. Did you hear the good news today that the bird population has increased more than 3 fold on Lundy since the National Trust eliminated the rats from the island, against the objections from animal rights activists?


----------



## Hector1970 (May 28, 2019)

Mikehit said:


> That and the 'courtship shots are great, Hector.
> I will be off to shoot gannets tomorrow on the E coast of England so hopefully will get something approaching the quality here


I’m sure you will. I look forward to them.


----------



## Click (May 28, 2019)

RGB49 said:


> Stationary Swallow



Nice shot, RGB49.


----------



## andrei1989 (May 28, 2019)

i don't know what this is...

first shot with 55-250 and second with the sigma 150-600 on my M5


----------



## dpc (May 28, 2019)

Wilson's phalarope


----------



## AlanF (May 29, 2019)

Mikehit said:


> That and the 'courtship shots are great, Hector.
> I will be off to shoot gannets tomorrow on the E coast of England so hopefully will get something approaching the quality here


Mike, you probably know already that RSPB Bempton Cliffs near Bridlington is fantastic for Gannets.


----------



## AlanF (May 29, 2019)

My first ever shots of a Peregrine Falcon chick. He still has some residual white down on his crown and wings.


----------



## RGB49 (May 29, 2019)

lovely shots Alan


----------



## Click (May 29, 2019)

Nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 29, 2019)

AlanF said:


> My first ever shots of a Peregrine Falcon chick. He still has some residual white down on his crown and wings.


Excellent shots Alan, very sharp... guessing: 400mm DO (w/wo TC?)
W.


----------



## AaronT (May 29, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Excellent shots Alan, very sharp... guessing: 400mm DO (w/wo TC?)
> W.


I'm guessing 100-400. Maybe with a 1.4 TC.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 29, 2019)

First try with the Bigma 60-600mm under non ideal conditions...
Hand held on 7DII, 1/200s f/6.3 (wide open) at 600mm, ISO 1250; about 12 m distance, 5-6m high in the tree
Most of the shots were suffering from motion blur... due to the bird moving 
Great spotted woodpecker (male) revisiting the nest made last year:


Despite the conditions, I'm quite impressed with the lens quality - on 7DII at least better result than 100-400 with TC!
W.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 30, 2019)

Hi Dpc. 
Lovely shots, I really like the way the colours and textures on the riverbed show through in the reflection / shadow area and the way they blend to the head being more of a reflection. 
Well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Wilson's phalarope


----------



## Click (May 30, 2019)

Nice shot, Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (May 30, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Excellent shots Alan, very sharp... guessing: 400mm DO (w/wo TC?)
> W.





AaronT said:


> I'm guessing 100-400. Maybe with a 1.4 TC.


AaronT got it right. The wing outstretched is without the TC. I’m going back with the DO! It is even sharper, slightly so native but more so with the TC. But, will it make a real difference? I am more than happy with those shots.

The TC picked out slightly more detail but I got better shots where there was movement by removing the TC and upping the speed.


----------



## AlanF (May 30, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> First try with the Bigma 60-600mm under non ideal conditions...
> Hand held on 7DII, 1/200s f/6.3 (wide open) at 600mm, ISO 1250; about 12 m distance, 5-6m high in the tree
> Most of the shots were suffering from motion blur... due to the bird moving
> Great spotted woodpecker (male) revisiting the nest made last year:
> ...


Nice shot. At 12m, I would have used the bare 100-400mm II and f.5.6 at a higher shutter speed. It’s not generally appreciated that there is variation between TCs and how they pair with different lenses. Over the years I have 3 1.4xTC IIIs and 3 100-400mm IIs. My newest TC pairs beautifully with one of the zooms and is reserved for that whereas it is significantly worse on the other zoom.. luckily my other TC is the best one for the prime. Both TCs are sharp across the frame. The third was soft at the edges.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Nice shot. At 12m, I would have used the bare 100-400mm II and f.5.6 at a higher shutter speed. It’s not generally appreciated that there is variation between TCs and how they pair with different lenses. Over the years I have 3 1.4xTC IIIs and 3 100-400mm IIs. My newest TC pairs beautifully with one of the zooms and is reserved for that whereas it is significantly worse on the other zoom.. luckily my other TC is the best one for the prime. Both TCs are sharp across the frame. The third was soft at the edges.


That is a good point; with the 1.4x TC III that I have, on 7DII, the 100-400 which is perfect on its own, never achieves the level of sharpness / detail I see in your pictures. Yet, paired with my 70-200 sharpness / contrast remain excellent...
W.


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2019)

Not sure of the identification of this bird. I think it's a house wren. It seems to have taken an interest in the upper story of our birdhouse. There were house sparrows in the apartment. When the sparrows left for an excursion for food, this fellow would move in. He seemed to be waiting for the sparrows to leave and then swept in.


----------



## Click (May 30, 2019)

I agree. This bird looks like a house wren.

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## AlanF (May 30, 2019)

It's definitely a wren. The cocked-up tail is the immediate give away.


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2019)

Redhead couple
Common grackle


----------



## Click (May 31, 2019)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2019)

Western kingbird


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2019)

Tree swallow


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2019)

American coot


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2019)

Northern shoveler


----------



## dpc (May 31, 2019)

Yellow-headed blackbird


----------



## Click (May 31, 2019)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 2, 2019)

Common Merganser family's outdoor picnic!


----------



## RGB49 (Jun 2, 2019)

Green Sandpiper


----------



## RGB49 (Jun 2, 2019)

Redpoll


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2019)

Bhf3737 and RGB49,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## Pape (Jun 2, 2019)

RP ,ef 70-300 5,6 nano usm . 1/500s f8 iso 200




Imitating wasp didnt worked for this flower fly 
First one is another bird ,not serie


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2019)

Pape said:


> Imitating wasp didnt worked for this flower fly





Very nice series, Pape.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 2, 2019)

Oh how fun is to ride on mommy's back, one by one!
Common Merganser family


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 2, 2019)

I just photographed this vermilion flycatcher in a tree right outside the front door of my condominium. I had to crop in about 100% and process it to lighten the bird without blowing out the sky. Canon 5D4 with 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS ii.


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Oh how fun is to ride on mommy's back, one by one!
> Common Merganser family



Very nice picture


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2019)

MrFotoFool said:


> I just photographed this vermilion flycatcher in a tree right outside the front door of my condominium. I had to crop in about 100% and process it to lighten the bird without blowing out the sky. Canon 5D4 with 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS ii.



Nice shot. Well done, Fred.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 3, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice picture


Thanks Click.
This weekend there were ducklings and goslings in every pond but I had to wait a bit long to catch these free riders.


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2019)

Western kingbird


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2019)

Resting mallard drake


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2019)

Northern shoveler drake


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2019)

Mallard duckling


----------



## dpc (Jun 4, 2019)

Raven (could be wrong on the ident.)


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 4, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice series, dpc.


Not fair, you must have all the birds form Alberta too. 

Here is one, not a new bird but a different pose.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2019)

I really like this shot. Well done, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 4, 2019)

Juvenile Meadow Pipit on a rock. First time I have seen one.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 4, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Nice shot. *At 12m, I would have used the bare 100-400mm II and f.5.6 at a higher shutter speed.* It’s not generally appreciated that there is variation between TCs and how they pair with different lenses. Over the years I have 3 1.4xTC IIIs and 3 100-400mm IIs. My newest TC pairs beautifully with one of the zooms and is reserved for that whereas it is significantly worse on the other zoom.. luckily my other TC is the best one for the prime. Both TCs are sharp across the frame. The third was soft at the edges.


Hi Alan, dug up a picture I shot a year ago; same tree - same species of woodpecker
Portrait shot is 100-400 II at 400mm, f/7.1, 1/640s, ISO3200 (slightly cropped)
Landscape shot is 60-600mm at 600mm, f/6.3, 1/200s, ISO1250 (full image)
Both on 7DII




Below I took 1200x1200 pixel cut-outs around the birds head; so as equal as possible comparison (i.e. 1200 sensor pixels each)
100-400mm:



and the 60-600mm:



I think you'll agree that there is more detail in the 600mm shot.
Sure the ISO3200 does not help sharpness on a 7DII but nonetheless...
W.


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Juvenile Rock Pipit on a rock. First time I have seen one.



Very nice picture. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Pape (Jun 5, 2019)

High isos makes sharp lens and less sharp lens equal i think,200mm more helps when they are equal


----------



## AlanF (Jun 5, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi Alan, dug up a picture I shot a year ago; same tree - same species of woodpecker
> Portrait shot is 100-400 II at 400mm, f/7.1, 1/640s, ISO3200 (slightly cropped)
> Landscape shot is 60-600mm at 600mm, f/6.3, 1/200s, ISO1250 (full image)
> Both on 7DII
> ...


There is, of course, more detail from the 600mm lens, especially as it was used at less than half the the punishing iso of 3200 for the Canon lens. As I wrote earlier, I would have used the 100-400mm at f/5.6. And that was the point, using it wide open so as it to lessen the iso required in low light. By using it at f/7.1, you have taken it above the DLA, and have raised the iso 2/3rds of a stop. Also, by choosing 1/640s rather than 1/200s for the Sigma, you have raised the iso by another 1 2/3rds stops. I always tried to keep the iso of the 7DII to 800 or less for static shots because the noise starts to lower resolution above about 640.


----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2019)

Killdeer


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2019)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2019)

You lookin' at me?!?


----------



## Pape (Jun 5, 2019)

feeling like worm when watching this  nice dpc


----------



## dpc (Jun 5, 2019)

Horned grebe


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2019)

Another very nice series. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2019)

Common grackle


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2019)

Baby mallards


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2019)

Magpie with a mouthful


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2019)

Westerm meadowlark (not the best picture but I find these birds particularly hard to photograph)


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2019)

Cedar waxwings


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 6, 2019)

dpc said:


> Westerm meadowlark (not the best picture but I find these birds particularly hard to photograph)
> View attachment 184962


This one photo brings back the fond memories of Moosejaw and my brand new Ftb, purchased at the brand new Walmart??, more than all the others. Love it.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2019)

Beautiful series. I especially like the Common grackle. Well done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2019)

Green-

winged teal afloat on the Pacific


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2019)

Cedar waxwings in my crabapple tree this morning...


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2019)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## scyrene (Jun 8, 2019)

A treecreeper carrying a twig which it took into a cavity under the bark of a tree, presumably building a nest. Handheld in the rain; 5D3, 500L II + 2x Extender III; 1000mm, f/10, ISO 4000, 1/400.


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2019)

Very nice shot, scyrene.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 8, 2019)

When I asked this Great Horned Owl if she had seen any squirrels, her reply back was "Squirrels? No squirrels here."


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 8, 2019)

ERHP said:


> When I asked this Great Horned Owl if she had seen any squirrels, her reply back was "Squirrels? No squirrels here."


She could almost get away with it based on a quick glance.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2019)

Excellent shot. Nicely done, ERHP.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 9, 2019)

Hi ERHP. 
Hmmm, well there aren’t any now! 
Very nice shot, excellent caption! 

Cheers, Graham. 



ERHP said:


> When I asked this Great Horned Owl if she had seen any squirrels, her reply back was "Squirrels? No squirrels here."


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 9, 2019)

Oystercatcher family in protected nesting area. Took picts from kayak. I have been supplying pictures (gratis) of the bird population to the environmental group who manages the area. I get access to the birds and a heads up when something is happening on the preserve.


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Jeff.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 9, 2019)

European bittern - a most secretive bird.


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2019)

Nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 10, 2019)

I used the 5DSR and 100-400mm II for the shots of the Bittern in flight. That combo is really pretty good for BIF and fantastic for sharp static shots. However, for photographing Puffins in flight in the new thread on Puffins https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/puffins-guillemots-and-razorbills.37217/ I used the 5DIV and 400mm DO II. I really wanted to get sharp shots of these small very fast flying birds with tiny sand eels in their beaks and even have their little fish eyes in sharp focus - it's been a long time ambition and I didn't want to waste the opportunity. The trick
was to track them flying straight at me and fire off a burst as they got close and veered past. The 5DIV and DO behaved perfectly and I got keeper after keeper. The 5DIV has a really responsive and fast AF, and it couples well with the DO though I think the zoom might have been good enough as well. Here are a couple more shots.


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey all, great shots! I've been so busy lately, I haven't had time to edit any photos, plus I took over 30,000 in May alone! Well, this last weekend, I took a road trip to try for the ultra rare Kirtland's Warbler. I found at least two, but I think I had 4 of them! If you don't know about the Kirtland's Warbler, search them, great story! 7D mkii / EF500 f4 / 1.4xiii

Jeremy


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 11, 2019)

And sure enough, the "good old" Brown-headed cowbird is involved.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 11, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> Hey all, great shots! I've been so busy lately, I haven't had time to edit any photos, plus I took over 30,000 in May alone! Well, this last weekend, I took a road trip to try for the ultra rare Kirtland's Warbler. I found at least two, but I think I had 4 of them! If you don't know about the Kirtland's Warbler, search them, great story! 7D mkii / EF500 f4 / 1.4xiii
> 
> Jeremy


Hi Jeremy, good to see a nearly extinct bird recovering again - and you being able to capture these excellent images!
W.


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2019)

Very nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## dpc (Jun 11, 2019)

Franklin's gull


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice shot, dpc,


----------



## AlanF (Jun 11, 2019)

dpc said:


> Franklin's gull
> View attachment 185028


Nice shot dpc! It's your style not to crop much and get in plenty of water as background. It makes for a pleasant scene, but it would also look good cropped more to emphasize the bird. We all do things differently to our own tastes.


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2019)

Male yellow-headed blackbirds. The second one has a bald spot on top of his head. Maybe he had an altercation with another blackbird.


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2019)

Female yellow-headed blackbird hanging out in the cattails.


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2019)

Mother yellow-headed blackbird with a beakful of tasty treats for the youngsters back home.


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2019)

I can see you! Northern shoveler drake in repose. The heads are usually green. I guess the way the way the sun's rays were reflecting off the feathers produced a purplish hue.


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2019)

Drake on a branch. Sorry AlanF, another bird surrounded by water shot.


----------



## justawriter (Jun 12, 2019)

Just some shots of our old friend _Turdus migratorius _having lunch. Mostly seeing how cropping the photo would turn out.




. Canon 7DII, 70-300 DO.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 13, 2019)

Junior, one of three nestling Northern Flickers, was really ready to just go for it but sadly, decided to wait until the next morning while I was at work.


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2019)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jun 13, 2019)

A Black Skimmer passes by my kayak.


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice series, Jeff.


----------



## ISv (Jun 14, 2019)

ERHP said:


> When I asked this Great Horned Owl if she had seen any squirrels, her reply back was "Squirrels? No squirrels here."


Nice photo ERHP! 
And squirrels are OK - the victim here is something from dormice (Gliridae - check the Internet). The size would correspond to Hazel dormouse. On other hand the oak in the background is an American species (and I fall as a Sherlock)


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 14, 2019)

Goldeneye family's outdoor adventure.


----------



## ISv (Jun 14, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> Hey all, great shots! I've been so busy lately, I haven't had time to edit any photos, plus I took over 30,000 in May alone! Well, this last weekend, I took a road trip to try for the ultra rare Kirtland's Warbler. I found at least two, but I think I had 4 of them! If you don't know about the Kirtland's Warbler, search them, great story! 7D mkii / EF500 f4 / 1.4xiii
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Jeremy, now you really made me jealous!! Very nice shots of great bird!


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 14, 2019)

European Starling. Usually don't see them on the ground but this one came for a drink.


----------



## ISv (Jun 14, 2019)

The very little free time in the last two weeks was spent in botanical gardens - I was making chaperone of my visitors from NY (when I could). Almost no birds.
Here are few from today - I took off this afternoon to practice shooting in very contrast light and mostly wide-open lens...


----------



## ISv (Jun 14, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi Alan, dug up a picture I shot a year ago; same tree - same species of woodpecker
> Portrait shot is 100-400 II at 400mm, f/7.1, 1/640s, ISO3200 (slightly cropped)
> Landscape shot is 60-600mm at 600mm, f/6.3, 1/200s, ISO1250 (full image)
> Both on 7DII
> ...


Wiebe - first: congrats for your new lens!!! 
Concerning the comparison of these two lenses - if the distance to the bird is +/- same, you have more pixels engaged in the detail with the 600mm. And you will have even more if your next lens is 800mm ( - dream, at least for me. I just don't know how I could handle such a monster).


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 14, 2019)

ISv said:


> Wiebe - first: congrats for your new lens!!!
> Concerning the comparison of these two lenses - if the distance to the bird is +/- same, you have more pixels engaged in the detail with the 600mm. And you will have even more if your next lens is 800mm ( - dream, at least for me. I just don't know how I could handle such a monster).


Hi Ilko, thanks... as to comparison - the location / angle / distance were all identical (to the nearest 0.1m ) so indeed 50% more linear detail to be captured. Shooting conditions / settings were different though (high ISO on the 100-400 shot, causing some loss of contrast / detail).
My non scientific assessment after a couple of days:
100-400mm II can achieve the best detail / sharpness - if you can get close enough for good framing
60-600mm comes quite close in sharpness and contrast while adding reach for tight framing - if you can handle the weight or work from a tripod / monopod (the additional kilo of weight, way in front of the camera, makes itself felt...)
100-400 II + 1.4xTC III (so 560mm f/8) lags behind a bit in contrast / sharpness (all on my 7DmkII)
So this new lens will be used on occasions reserved for photography, where I know I'll need tightest possible framing (or need the massive flexibility in framing of the 10x zoom). When hiking "with the possibility of capturing a nice shot" I'm using the 100-400 for its lower weight, easier handling and excellent quality.
W.

P.S. I'll try the 60-600 + 1.4xTC for the 840mm reach while on holiday - see what result I can get with that  (on crop body so >1200mm equivalent )


----------



## AlanF (Jun 14, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi Ilko, thanks... as to comparison - the location / angle / distance were all identical (to the nearest 0.1m ) so indeed 50% more linear detail to be captured. Shooting conditions / settings were different though (high ISO on the 100-400 shot, causing some loss of contrast / detail).
> My non scientific assessment after a couple of days:
> 100-400mm II can achieve the best detail / sharpness - if you can get close enough for good framing
> 60-600mm comes quite close in sharpness and contrast while adding reach for tight framing - if you can handle the weight or work from a tripod / monopod (the additional kilo of weight, way in front of the camera, makes itself felt...)
> ...


It's an interesting lens. I'd like to try it out. From the various reviews, it seems to be optimised for 600mm and is sharper there than at 400mm, and as I would use it at 600mm I prefer it that way. Each year I get older, I need a lighter lens unfortunately, and I appreciate the 100-400mm more and more. The 1.4xTC works well on my Sigma. 150-600mm


----------



## ERHP (Jun 14, 2019)

ISv said:


> Nice photo ERHP!
> And squirrels are OK - the victim here is something from dormice (Gliridae - check the Internet). The size would correspond to Hazel dormouse. On other hand the oak in the background is an American species (and I fall as a Sherlock)



Thanks ISv! Here we refer to those as California ground squirrels as they tend to burrow into the ground. The oak/pine forests where I usually shoot at supports a very large population of these, which in turn helps give me the occasional predator opportunity.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Goldeneye family's outdoor adventure.



Very nice picture.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2019)

ISv said:


> The very little free time in the last two weeks was spent in botanical gardens - I was making chaperone of my visitors from NY (when I could). Almost no birds.
> Here are few from today - I took off this afternoon to practice shooting in very contrast light and mostly wide-open lens...




Nice series, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 18, 2019)

Yesterday, cycling home I saw a young heron in a brook, and fortunately I had my 5DSR + 100-400mm II slung over my shoulder. The heron was fishing for sticklebacks. I set the shutter speed to 1/3200s as the beak was flashing at high speed and never still when a fish was there. Looking at the images, the ones I liked the best were those where the drops of water were prominent as they show the movement and are almost as interesting as the fish.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 18, 2019)

Down the hatch!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 18, 2019)

A white fronted chat in some gorgeous golden hour light.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2019)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> A white fronted chat in some gorgeous golden hour light.



Beautiful shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi Alan. 
Stunning series of shots, and if this young Heron can replicate the dual catch for a mate they should do well!

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Yesterday, cycling home I saw a young heron in a brook, and fortunately I had my 5DSR + 100-400mm II slung over my shoulder. The heron was fishing for sticklebacks. I set the shutter speed to 1/3200s as the beak was flashing at high speed and never still when a fish was there. Looking at the images, the ones I liked the best were those where the drops of water were prominent as they show the movement and are almost as interesting as the fish.
> 
> View attachment 185122


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 18, 2019)

At Miquelon lake provincial park, here in Alberta yesterday when this, I think, Song sparrow was intently accumulating something in his/her beak.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2019)

Beautiful shots. I really like your pictures, Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 18, 2019)

Put it this way, I didn't take this shot of someone being attacked by a tern, my wife did.


----------



## Pape (Jun 18, 2019)

hat looks like other tern


----------



## AlanF (Jun 18, 2019)

Pape said:


> hat looks like other tern


My face under the hat didn't.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 18, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Down the hatch!


With the size of that fish... the hatch needs a lot of refilling 
Nice shots Alan!
W.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 18, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> With the size of that fish... the hatch needs a lot of refilling
> Nice shots Alan!
> W.


Thanks. It was scoffing the tiddlers one after the other. It had a try at a duckling but Mrs Duck had a go at it.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 19, 2019)

Some more shots from the Farne Islands by my wife. I set up the 5DSR + 100-400mm II with custom settings C1, C2 and C3 for her and all she has to do is compose and shoot, which she often does much better than me and has a different eye. She finds the 5DSR much easier to use and more reliable than my mirrorless cameras.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 19, 2019)

And some by her of arctic terns.


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2019)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm not the most stable shooter so BIF are challenging, especially at 800mm, but I had some time by a shallow lake with lots of gulls for practice this last weekend and it was fun. Clearly, I need practice. Unexpectedly, this guy appeared and this is what I got. Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2019)

Very nice shots. Well done, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 19, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice shots. Well done, Jack.


Thanks Click. I've had so little to shoot around home that anything like this is a real motivator. There were a couple Avocets that just weren't willing to fly for me but the water was calm and reflections nice.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2019)

Very nice reflection. That's a beautiful shot! Nicely done, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 19, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Click. I've had so little to shoot around home that anything like this is a real motivator. There were a couple Avocets that just weren't willing to fly for me but the water was calm and reflections nice.
> 
> Jack
> 
> View attachment 185160


The Avocet is particularly nice.


----------



## Cog (Jun 20, 2019)

Another ID question. Does anybody know what bird this is? I took the photo in the Niagara Falls aviary but forgot to look up the name. The bird is a real beauty. Thanks!


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2019)

Very nice picture, Cog.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 21, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, Cog.



You're supposed to tell what it is not that it's nice!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2019)

Cog said:


> Another ID question. Does anybody know what bird this is? I took the photo in the Niagara Falls aviary but forgot to look up the name. The bird is a real beauty. Thanks!



It's a Violet Turaco. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Violet_turaco

Beautiful bird.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 22, 2019)

Grey wagtail on water lily leaves with a beakful of insects.


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm finally getting some of my warbler shots edited from May! I had another fantastic warbler migration, in Wisconsin, with 34 species and 3 different sub-species. I normally shoot with the 7D mkll / EF 500 f4 / 1.4xlll, but for 10 days I loaned the 1DX mkll and EF 800 f5.6 from Canon. I haven't edited any photos from the 1DX yet, because I'm still on Lightroom 5.7. I also recently purchased the 100-400 ll and used that as well this spring. The 100-400 is one amazing lens! It's as sharp as my 500 wide open and even at 560 f8, it's extremely sharp! I read reviews and saw what people on here have said, so I was hoping it was going to be great, but it has exceeded my expectations. I will post two sets of photos and all are taken with the 7d mkll and either EF 800, EF500 or EF 100-400 ll. I'm not sure if the names show on each picture, so I'll list them.

Jeremy

American Redstart
Bay-breasted Warbler
Black-and-white Warbler
Blackburnian Warbler
Black-throated Blue Warbler
Black-throated Green Warbler
Blue-winged Warbler
Canada Warbler
Cape May Warbler


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 25, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> I'm finally getting some of my warbler shots edited from May! I had another fantastic warbler migration, in Wisconsin, with 34 species and 3 different sub-species. I normally shoot with the 7D mkll / EF 500 f4 / 1.4xlll, but for 10 days I loaned the 1DX mkll and EF 800 f5.6 from Canon. I haven't edited any photos from the 1DX yet, because I'm still on Lightroom 5.7. I also recently purchased the 100-400 ll and used that as well this spring. The 100-400 is one amazing lens! It's as sharp as my 500 wide open and even at 560 f8, it's extremely sharp! I read reviews and saw what people on here have said, so I was hoping it was going to be great, but it has exceeded my expectations. I will post two sets of photos and all are taken with the 7d mkll and either EF 800, EF500 or EF 100-400 ll. I'm not sure if the names show on each picture, so I'll list them.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


A big thank you for this posting. How inspirational!!


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2019)

Very very nice shots, Jeremy *




*


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 25, 2019)

Chestnut-sided Warbler
Hooded Warbler
Magnolia Warbler
Mourning Warbler
Nashville Warbler
Northern Parula
Orange-crowned Warbler
Pine Warbler
Prothonotary Warbler
Yellow-throated Warbler


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank you Jack and Click!


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2019)

Another very nice series, Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 25, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> Thank you Jack and Click!


The other way around - I'm more than impressed! And I know you're not doing it to impress, but still ... Like I said - Inspirational!!


----------



## Nat_WA (Jun 25, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> Chestnut-sided Warbler
> Hooded Warbler
> Magnolia Warbler
> Mourning Warbler
> ...


Great series of warbler portraits Jeremy! I'm impressed both by the quality of the pictures and by the sheer number of different birds within this family that you managed to capture...! 
W.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 25, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> I'm finally getting some of my warbler shots edited from May! I had another fantastic warbler migration, in Wisconsin, with 34 species and 3 different sub-species. I normally shoot with the 7D mkll / EF 500 f4 / 1.4xlll, but for 10 days I loaned the 1DX mkll and EF 800 f5.6 from Canon. I haven't edited any photos from the 1DX yet, because I'm still on Lightroom 5.7. I also recently purchased the 100-400 ll and used that as well this spring. The 100-400 is one amazing lens! It's as sharp as my 500 wide open and even at 560 f8, it's extremely sharp! I read reviews and saw what people on here have said, so I was hoping it was going to be great, but it has exceeded my expectations. I will post two sets of photos and all are taken with the 7d mkll and either EF 800, EF500 or EF 100-400 ll. I'm not sure if the names show on each picture, so I'll list them.
> 
> Jeremy


Beautiful shots. As you know, I have been praising the 100-400mm II for ever. It's just so sharp with very fast AF, and the 98cm MFD makes it great for close ups of insect etc. It's so handy for opportunistic shots of birds, and so it's my go to lens. It pairs particularly well with high density sensors like those on the 5DSR and 7DII which give better reach in reasonable light.


----------



## Pape (Jun 25, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Beautiful shots. As you know, I have been praising the 100-400mm II for ever. It's just so sharp with very fast AF, and the 98cm MFD makes it great for close ups of insect etc. It's so handy for opportunistic shots of birds, and so it's my go to lens. It pairs particularly well with high density sensors like those on the 5DSR and 7DII which give better reach in reasonable light.


you are getting me convinced about 100-400 .is it as sharp when 1 meter bug shoot too? 
Been trying shoot bugs with 40cm focus distance and its difficult when bug is awake and observing dangers.
Macro lenses must be good only for sleeping and dead bugs.
Awesome thing you can change bug shooting to bird shooting just with turning mode button


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 25, 2019)

Pape said:


> you are getting me convinced about 100-400 .is it as sharp when 1 meter bug shoot too?
> Been trying shoot bugs with 40cm focus distance and its difficult when bug is awake and observing dangers.
> Macro lenses must be good only for sleeping and dead bugs.
> Awesome thing you can change bug shooting to bird shooting just with turning mode button



I basically bought the lens because of how much Alan has raved about it. I wanted it for butterflies in the summer and I knew it would work for birds in the spring, when they're really close in some of the parks. I've used it for butterflies at the minimum distance with the extender, shooting at 560mm F9 and it's extremely sharp. You can see all the detail you're looking for, individual strands of hair on the butterfly body or veins in the wings. You will not be disappointed with it. I got mine from a Canon refurbished sale and it was only $1500, which also made it a no brainer.

Jeremy


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 26, 2019)

Heres a couple of recent shots from southern Australia. First is a Yellowtail Black Cockatoo feasting on a pine cone and second is a silver eye in some coastal vegetation.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2019)

Very nice shots, Aussie Shooter.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 26, 2019)

Yellow Warbler. 
She was quite curious about what I was doing!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 26, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Aussie Shooter.


Thanks click


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Yellow Warbler.
> She was quite curious about what I was doing!



Lovely shot !


----------



## jprusa (Jun 26, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> I'm finally getting some of my warbler shots edited from May! I had another fantastic warbler migration, in Wisconsin, with 34 species and 3 different sub-species. I normally shoot with the 7D mkll / EF 500 f4 / 1.4xlll, but for 10 days I loaned the 1DX mkll and EF 800 f5.6 from Canon. I haven't edited any photos from the 1DX yet, because I'm still on Lightroom 5.7. I also recently purchased the 100-400 ll and used that as well this spring. The 100-400 is one amazing lens! It's as sharp as my 500 wide open and even at 560 f8, it's extremely sharp! I read reviews and saw what people on here have said, so I was hoping it was going to be great, but it has exceeded my expectations. I will post two sets of photos and all are taken with the 7d mkll and either EF 800, EF500 or EF 100-400 ll. I'm not sure if the names show on each picture, so I'll list them.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Jun 26, 2019)

Pape said:


> you are getting me convinced about 100-400 .is it as sharp when 1 meter bug shoot too?
> Been trying shoot bugs with 40cm focus distance and its difficult when bug is awake and observing dangers.
> Macro lenses must be good only for sleeping and dead bugs.
> Awesome thing you can change bug shooting to bird shooting just with turning mode button


Pape, just look at my dragonfly shots again - most are with the 100-400mm II. It's really sharp at 1m but I prefer to be about 1.5-2m for dragonflies as the depth of field is better.


----------



## Pape (Jun 26, 2019)

I believe you  canon does good work ,wouldnt release lense what isnt sharp to short distance too .
i prolly someday buy one but first need moneys for high resolution sensor camera ,maybe 90d
Just worried they make RF 100-400 soon what is probably better . developement is fast with all sony competition.
or sony copying canon lenses ,theyr got even same minimum focus distance.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 26, 2019)

One of my disappointments in moving from the EF300 2.8 II to the EF 400 DO II was the MFD for the very uses suggested here. I'm toying with getting the 100 -400 but for my typical shooting it doesn't sub well for the DO (I'm at 800 a lot). That might be different if I had a high resolution sensor and so I wait and wonder what my next move will be. Now if $$ wasn't an issue ...

Jack


----------



## jasonkayla2 (Jun 26, 2019)

edited landing


----------



## AaronT (Jun 27, 2019)

I haven't been on the forum for awhile and have enjoyed all the beautiful birds everyone has shown us. I have a candidate for the ugliest bird. A Red-winged Blackbird.


----------



## Cog (Jun 27, 2019)

Click said:


> It's a Violet Turaco.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Violet_turaco
> Beautiful bird.


Thanks a lot, Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2019)

Wow, ugly wasn't my first reaction it was sad. Must be a hen pecked husband.  Do you know what's happening to the bird?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2019)

Since we don't seem to have too many photos of the worlds smartest birds I thought I'd offer this one.

And the second is not too dumb at least when it comes to stealing food, either.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Jun 27, 2019)

AaronT said:


> I haven't been on the forum for awhile and have enjoyed all the beautiful birds everyone has shown us. I have a candidate for the ugliest bird. A Red-winged Blackbird.
> View attachment 185285


He looks like he has a bad case of mites, Poor guy!


----------



## ISv (Jun 27, 2019)

Cog said:


> Another ID question. Does anybody know what bird this is? I took the photo in the Niagara Falls aviary but forgot to look up the name. The bird is a real beauty. Thanks!


Nice bird and Click nailed the ID ()!
Here I have photos of the Red-crested Turaco (from the aviary of the local zoo). They are different genera but look similar...


----------



## ISv (Jun 27, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> Chestnut-sided Warbler
> Hooded Warbler
> Magnolia Warbler
> Mourning Warbler
> ...


Beautiful series Jeremy!!!


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 27, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Since we don't seem to have too many photos of the worlds smartest birds I thought I'd offer this one.
> 
> And the second is not too dumb at least when it comes to stealing food, either.
> 
> Jack



A cousin of those smart birds here!
Black-headed gull


----------



## ISv (Jun 27, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> A cousin of those smart birds here!
> Black-headed gull
> View attachment 185291


Good photo but as "smartest birds" I think Jack had these in mind:


----------



## AaronT (Jun 27, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wow, ugly wasn't my first reaction it was sad. Must be a hen pecked husband.  Do you know what's happening to the bird?
> 
> Jack


My first thought was it's Fugly. I came up with this on a site called Bird Watch.
"Birds molt their feathers throughout the year, and one possible explanation for baldness is that an abnormal molt occurs on some birds, causing them to lose all of their head feathers at once. The birds may be juveniles undergoing their first prebasic molt.
It’s also possible that feather mites or lice may cause baldness. The condition has not been studied closely, but fortunately, new feathers grow in within a few weeks."


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Since we don't seem to have too many photos of the worlds smartest birds I thought I'd offer this one.
> 
> And the second is not too dumb at least when it comes to stealing food, either.
> 
> Jack



I totally agree with you.

Nice pictures, Jack. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2019)

ISv said:


> Nice bird and Click nailed the ID ()!
> Here I have photos of the Red-crested Turaco (from the aviary of the local zoo). They are different genera but look similar...



Beautiful bird also. Very nice pictures.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi Folks. 

Some portraits of a Jay taken with my EF600mm f/4L IS USM, damn the DoF is thin at f/4 at min focus distance, but boy is it sharp!



SE0A9994_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A9998_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A9999_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2019)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 27, 2019)

Again, many thanks click. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> Very nice pictures. Well done, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 27, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> Some portraits of a Jay taken with my EF600mm f/4L IS USM, damn the DoF is thin at f/4 at min focus distance, but boy is it sharp!
> 
> ...



A new 600!! WOW.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi Jack. 
Sadly no, it is a somewhat second hand pre loved MK 1 IS version, it is only new to me!  For several birthdays and Christmas’s I have been asked what I would like, to which I replied a 600mm f/4 L. 
This years birthday (52nd) I commented that I would like one before I’m too old and decrepit to lug it around and most surprisingly one materialised!  

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> A new 600!! WOW.
> 
> Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2019)

Congratulations on your new acquisition.


----------



## ISv (Jun 28, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> Sadly no, it is a somewhat second hand pre loved MK 1 IS version, it is only new to me!  For several birthdays and Christmas’s I have been asked what I would like, to which I replied a 600mm f/4 L.
> This years birthday (52nd) I commented that I would like one before I’m too old and decrepit to lug it around and most surprisingly one materialised!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Congratulations Graham!
BTW, I took this as an advise ... Not sure it will come true


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi ISv. 
I wasn’t aware that you could fit one on your camera! 
Whichever lens you are hoping for I wish you luck and hope my technique works for you! I don’t think it will work for me again! 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> Congratulations Graham!
> BTW, I took this as an advise ... Not sure it will come true


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 28, 2019)

This is a shot I got last year of a Galapagos Hawk.it never stopped watching us but it allowed us to walk past only a few metres away. Awesome experience.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 28, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> This is a shot I got last year of a Galapagos Hawk.it never stopped watching us but it allowed us to walk past only a few metres away. Awesome experience.
> View attachment 185315


What a shot - you are convincing me to take both 100-400mms with me instead of the prime + zoom !


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 28, 2019)

AlanF said:


> What a shot - you are convincing me to take both 100-400mms with me instead of the prime + zoom !


This was shot on the 70-200 but from memory at about 100mm and then cropped from a full length portrait. I did shoot headshots at 200 but none had as good a pose.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2019)

Great shot, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi Aussie shooter. 
Awesome, as in I’m in awe of this shot, very nice. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Aussie shooter said:


> This is a shot I got last year of a Galapagos Hawk.it never stopped watching us but it allowed us to walk past only a few metres away. Awesome experience.


----------



## dpc (Jun 28, 2019)

Eastern kingbird: I had the ISO cranked up a bit higher than I like to get the shots, so there is some grainy noise in the pictures.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 28, 2019)

Click said:


> Great shot, Aussie shooter.


Thank you.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 28, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Aussie shooter.
> Awesome, as in I’m in awe of this shot, very nice.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


It's definitely one of the ones I like the most. Such an intense stare


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2019)

Eastern kingbird
Western kingbird
Western kingbird


----------



## dpc (Jun 29, 2019)

Horned grebe


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2019)

Very nice shots, dpc.


----------



## jmeyer (Jul 1, 2019)

Here are a few more warbler shots. I'm just about done editing from May. All taken with 7D mkll / EF 500 / 1.4xlll. I'll list the names of them, in case they don't show.

Jeremy

Brewster's Warbler (Blue-winged x Golden-winged)
Common Yellowthroat
Golden-winged Warbler
Northern Waterthrush
Ovenbird
Palm Warbler
Wilson's Warbler
Yellow Warbler
Yellow-rumped Warbler


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 1, 2019)

Super, as usual!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi Jeremy. 
Very nice, such fine detail, such small fast moving birds, I take my hat off to you for getting these shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



jmeyer said:


> Here are a few more warbler shots. I'm just about done editing from May. All taken with 7D mkll / EF 500 / 1.4xlll. I'll list the names of them, in case they don't show.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


----------



## jmeyer (Jul 1, 2019)

Thank you Jack! Thank you Graham!

They are my favorite, and I look forward to the 3 weeks in spring and fall that I get up to 40 different species passing through my area. I use all my free time out in the woods watching these guys! Some of them will come within 1' of me. It's so relaxing and peaceful to have them fly around you hawking insects.

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2019)

Beautiful series. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## dpc (Jul 1, 2019)

Fantastic warbler shots!


----------



## dpc (Jul 1, 2019)

Western kingbird.


----------



## dpc (Jul 1, 2019)

Mother mallard and young'uns out for a swin.


----------



## ArunP (Jul 1, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> Here are a few more warbler shots. I'm just about done editing from May. All taken with 7D mkll / EF 500 / 1.4xlll. I'll list the names of them, in case they don't show.
> 
> Jeremy



Cool photographs Jeremy!! I took some this year at Magee Marsh, OH. Will post some shortly!


----------



## jprusa (Jul 1, 2019)

Jeremy

Brewster's Warbler (Blue-winged x Golden-winged)
Common Yellowthroat
Golden-winged Warbler
Northern Waterthrush
Ovenbird
Palm Warbler
Wilson's Warbler
Yellow Warbler
Yellow-rumped Warbler

View attachment 185391


View attachment 185392
View attachment 185393
View attachment 185394
View attachment 185395
View attachment 185396
View attachment 185397
View attachment 185398
View attachment 185399

[/QUOTE]
Beautiful pictures and birds! I will see some on the here on the return trip.


----------



## ArunP (Jul 1, 2019)

Some of the pictures I took during spring migration in Magee Marsh, OH. 
Baltimore Oriole Female
Black throated green
Blue-gray Gnatcatcher
Cedar Waxwing
Eastern Kingbird
Northern Parula
Palm Warbler
Red-Winged Balckbird Female
Rose-breasted Grosbeak









Rose-Breasted Grosbeak


----------



## ArunP (Jul 1, 2019)

Some more!
1, 2, &3 Tennessee Warbler
Warbling Vereo
Yellow Warbler
Yellow-rumped warbler

Any comments and criticisms welcome!


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2019)

Great shots, ArunP.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 1, 2019)

You have a good eye for a nice composition, Arun - something you can't buy.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 1, 2019)

Very nice shots indeed Arun!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 1, 2019)

Doing Science !

In this shot Black Skimmer “A9” is seen on Norton Point (Martha’s Vineyard). She was banded in the same area in 2017 as a chick. It takes two years to mature for breeding. A number of ornithologists have been following the banded birds. This is the first re-sighting.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 1, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> Doing Science !
> 
> In this shot Black Skimmer “A9” is seen on Norton Point (Martha’s Vineyard). She was banded in the same area in 2017 as a chick. It takes two years to mature for breeding. A number of ornithologists have been following the banded birds. This is the first re-sighting.
> View attachment 185431


Jeff, normally we don't like seeing rings in our "artistic" shots, but here it is to be applauded!


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2019)

Nice picture, Jeff. Thanks for the information provided.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 1, 2019)

Landing seagull, 200D + 85/1.8, 1/1600, f/8, ISO 400 

Does this still count as BIF?


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2019)

Very nice shot, Maximilian.


----------



## ArunP (Jul 2, 2019)

Thank you Click, Alan, and Keith!!!


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 2, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Maximilian.


Thanks again, Click


----------



## AlanF (Jul 2, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Landing seagull, 200D + 85/1.8, 1/1600, f/8, ISO 400
> 
> Does this still count as BIF?


No! It's feet are under water.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> No! It's feet are under water.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 2, 2019)

Great shots Aron!


----------



## BillB (Jul 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> No! It's feet are under water.


There may still be some lift in the wings to slow down the effect of gravity though. Does flight start/stop when the wings are having an effect or when the feet are off the water or ground?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 2, 2019)

BillB said:


> There may still be some lift in the wings to slow down the effect of gravity though. Does flight start/stop when the wings are having an effect or when the feet are off the water or ground?


No point splitting hairs. These are flying (on Farne and Seahouses): fulmar; shag; guillemot and puffin.


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2019)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 2, 2019)

And this puffin is landing.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 2, 2019)

And this Floridian Brown Pelican is definitely well and truly landing insofar as water is land.


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2019)

Excellent shots. Well done.


----------



## ArunP (Jul 2, 2019)

jprusa said:


> Great shots Aron!


Thank you jprusa!


----------



## ArunP (Jul 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> And this puffin is landing.
> View attachment 185472


Great shot Alan!


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 2, 2019)

AlanF said:


> ... insofar as water is land.


Quite interesting definition. So let's all walk over water, too


----------



## gh4photos (Jul 2, 2019)

Chestnut colored woodpecker, Costa Rica


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2019)

Beautiful shot, Gary.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi Arun. 
Yes I have a criticism, you just made all my shots harder to justify posting here! 
This possibly says more about me than you! 
Fabulous series of shots. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ArunP said:


> Some more!
> 1, 2, &3 Tennessee Warbler
> Warbling Vereo
> Yellow Warbler
> ...


----------



## ArunP (Jul 3, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Arun.
> Yes I have a criticism, you just made all my shots harder to justify posting here!
> This possibly says more about me than you!
> Fabulous series of shots.
> ...



Very funny Graham, I'm sure you have great photographs!
Thank you!


----------



## ArunP (Jul 3, 2019)

Some more little birds! Maybe Graham could criticize more!
Y'all have a wonderful 4th!
Gray Catbird
Cape may warbler
Red-winged balckbird
Tennessee warbler
Tennessee butt


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2019)

Lovely shots, ArunP.


----------



## ArunP (Jul 3, 2019)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, ArunP.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jul 4, 2019)

Cowbird


----------



## clippingsolutions (Jul 5, 2019)

WOW! I was really enjoying these bird portraits


----------



## RGB49 (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2019)

Beautiful. Nicely done, RGB49.


----------



## ISv (Jul 6, 2019)

AlanF said:


> No! It's feet are under water.


!
OK, let say "Walking on the water"!


----------



## ISv (Jul 6, 2019)

Great photos and great series from many people!
Here the first photo is at ISO 1250, next 1000 and the last 400 (or 200 - don't recall). Tanimbar Corella.


----------



## ISv (Jul 6, 2019)

And something more colorful: Safron Finch from close distance, I had to crop significantly to smuggle it here - not the real composition.


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2019)

Very nice pictures, ISv. I really like the first one.


----------



## ISv (Jul 6, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, ISv. I really like the first one.



Sorry: The problem is that I forgot to attach the first one (ISO 1250)! The first one in the previous post is at 1000.
Here is the real "first one"!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 7, 2019)

Black Skimmer chicks have hatched here on Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2019)

Nice shots, Jeff.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 7, 2019)

Today's shots: Baird's sparrow



and a sudden encounter with a ring-necked pheasant appearing from nowhere.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 7, 2019)

ArunP said:


> Some more little birds! Maybe Graham could criticize more!
> Y'all have a wonderful 4th!
> Gray Catbird
> Cape may warbler
> ...


Beautiful Birds and backgrounds!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 7, 2019)

Common tern and sand eel.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 7, 2019)

Shag family


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2019)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## dpc (Jul 7, 2019)

Blue jay in our backyard yesterday afternoon.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 7, 2019)

Very interesting reading on Art Morris's BirdsAsArt blog about his trip to the Farne Islands. He had thought of selling his Sony gear as he hates so much about it. But, he has found that his Nikon D850 can't AF well enough for Puffins flying towards him and doesn't keep the face in focus as the bird gets close. (I had no problem with the 5DIV). But he finds the A9 does work well. So he has been using that for BIF and the Sony A7RIII for static shots (it sucks for BIF because of the AF and blackout). He also has real problems with his mirrorless because of dust on the sensors. 

He posted one of his shots on Staple Island from the one place where you can get a black background around the bird. My wife seems to have stumbled on this in one of hers of two Guillemots.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 8, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Very interesting reading on Art Morris's BirdsAsArt blog about his trip to the Farne Islands. He had thought of selling his Sony gear as he hates so much about it. But, he has found that his Nikon D850 can't AF well enough for Puffins flying towards him and doesn't keep the face in focus as the bird gets close. (I had no problem with the 5DIV). But he finds the A9 does work well. So he has been using that for BIF and the Sony A7RIII for static shots (it sucks for BIF because of the AF and blackout). He also has real problems with his mirrorless because of dust on the sensors.
> 
> He posted one of his shots on Staple Island from the one place where you can get a black background around the bird. My wife seems to have stumbled on this in one of hers of two Guillemots.
> 
> View attachment 185567


How well I remember him ranting about sensor dirt on the 1DX2 and displaying disgust at Canon for not giving him a new one and then shortly thereafter he sold it all... and I quit going to the site, partly because of the repetition of birds and not being able to handle some of the commentary and pickiness (by my standards that is).

Once in a blue moon I notice a speck in a photo and I just delete it. PBD smartened me up relative to fretting excessively about things that 99% of the time are not visible. However, to each his own.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 8, 2019)

I really like this shot, Alan. Well done.


----------



## ArunP (Jul 8, 2019)

jprusa said:


> Beautiful Birds and backgrounds!


Thank you jprusa!


----------



## ArunP (Jul 8, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Common tern and sand eel.
> View attachment 185546
> View attachment 185547


Nice photographs Alan!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 8, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> How well I remember him ranting about sensor dirt on the 1DX2 and displaying disgust at Canon for not giving him a new one and then shortly thereafter he sold it all... and I quit going to the site, partly because of the repetition of birds and not being able to handle some of the commentary and pickiness (by my standards that is).
> 
> Once in a blue moon I notice a speck in a photo and I just delete it. PBD smartened me up relative to fretting excessively about things that 99% of the time are not visible. However, to each his own.
> 
> Jack


Your R has the shutter to stop dust. I hope they continue with it with the new models. How are you finding the R for BIF?


----------



## briangus (Jul 8, 2019)

Came across a pair of Sea Eagles that were nesting in a park in centre of Singapore.
Seems the tree they usually nest in was cut down so they moved in next door.
EOS5DiV and 400 F2.8 II and 2x TC


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 8, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Your R has the shutter to stop dust. I hope they continue with it with the new models. How are you finding the R for BIF?


Alan, my R was offered to my daughter to use in Costa Rica and she wouldn't part with it. So all I have is two adapters. I didn't even get to shoot it once we were there; since she can't handle my set-up, we never swapped. From what she showed me constantly on her camera I was always impressed but other than hummingbirds she didn't do too many BIF. Never the less, she was shooting 70-200 X1.4 and was nailing focus on birds when I thought there would be misses, so overall we were pretty impressed. I'm waiting for the upscale or pro model or whatever you want to call it. The EF to R with ND filter is a big one for me with the 11-24. She used that for waterfalls and the R with that is sooo handy.

Jack


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 8, 2019)

This turned out to be one of my favorite bird images from the Galapagos despite it not initially jumping out at me. It just needed the right processing to get it right.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 10, 2019)

Herring Gull having a snack -


7DmkII, S 60-600mm at 600mm f/7.1 
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 10, 2019)

Bluethroat doing some solitary singing (season is mainly over, so they're not showing themselves that much anymore )



Unfortunately, with the sun heating up the ground heat-shimmer already spoiled sharpness at the distance I could approach the bird (40-50m)




7DmkII, S 60-600mm at 600mm f/7.1, 1/800s and 1/400s respectively
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 10, 2019)

Lapwing checking out if I'm intruding in his personal space...



7DmkII, 100-400mm II at 400mm f/7.1, 1/800s
W.


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> This turned out to be one of my favorite bird images from the Galapagos despite it not initially jumping out at me. It just needed the right processing to get it right.



I really like this picture. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2019)

Nice series, Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 10, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Bluethroat doing some solitary singing (season is mainly over, so they're not showing themselves that much anymore )
> 
> Unfortunately, with the sun heating up the ground heat-shimmer already spoiled sharpness at the distance I could approach the bird (40-50m)
> 
> ...


And you got a dragonfly and damselfly!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 10, 2019)

Fledgling barnswallow and pied wagtail by the pool where I was shooting dragonflies in flight. Unfortunately, the barnswallows are in competition with me and the dragonflies are being eaten.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 10, 2019)

OK, I think this thread could tolerate a shot of a (non) BIF. What are the British dragons like?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jul 10, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, I think this thread could tolerate a shot of a (non) BIF. What are the British dragons like?
> 
> Jack


We have great thread on these https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/dragonflies-and-damselflies.35543/


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 11, 2019)

Kingfishers always make a cool subject but gettining them in flight can be so difficult. So I tend to get more portraits


----------



## AlanF (Jul 11, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> Kingfishers always make a cool subject but gettining them in flight can be so difficult. So I tend to get more portraits


Now that's a kingfisher with attitude! You have given me an excuse for posting my kingfishers in flight, through many attempts over the years with different cameras and lenses and a lot of luck


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 11, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Now that's a kingfisher with attitude! You have given me an excuse for posting my kingfishers in flight, through many attempts over the years with different cameras and lenses and a lot of luck



It must have taken a lot of time/ effort, preparation, perseverance and *skill* to catch those shots... Luck only as a contributing factor...

W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 11, 2019)

Back to stationary birds 
Most likely a common whitethroat -


7DmkII, S 60-600mm at 600mm, f/7.1 (ISO1250, overcast sky)
W.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 11, 2019)

Some beautiful shots there Alan.


----------



## ArunP (Jul 11, 2019)

Great egrets building a nest!


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2019)

Very nice series, Alan. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2019)

ArunP said:


> Great egrets building a nest!



Lovely shot. Nicely done, Arun.


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 11, 2019)

A lone Short-billed Dowitcher (hendersoni).


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2019)

Very nice picture, Jeff.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 12, 2019)

Egyptian goose (Alopochen aegyptiaca), straying outside its home ground (although not rare in this season on Texel, NL)


7DmkII , S 60-600mm at 475mm, f/7.1
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 12, 2019)

Eurasian Oystercatcher:


7DmkII, S 60-600mm at 600mm, f/7.1
W.


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2019)

Nice. Well done, Wiebe.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 13, 2019)

Don't often post here because I am not a bird photographer but this guy/girl was in my backyard today. It has been a regular visitor for a few months and isn't shy at all, I had to change the focus limiter to under 2.5m and it was completely unfazed.

Mind you years ago a falconer told me the expression _'fed up'_ came from birds of prey and their abject boredom after they had eaten, they were 'fed up';this one had just eaten a snake and truly seemed fed up!

1DX MkII, 300 f2.8 IS, f3.2, 1/1250, iso 800. Uncropped.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 13, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Don't often post here because I am not a bird photographer but this guy/girl was in my backyard today. It has been a regular visitor for a few months and isn't shy at all, I had to change the focus limiter to under 2.5m and it was completely unfazed.
> 
> Mind you years ago a falconer told me the expression _'fed up'_ came from birds of prey and their abject boredom after they had eaten, they were 'fed up';this one had just eaten a snake and truly seemed fed up!
> 
> 1DX MkII, 300 f2.8 IS, f3.2, 1/1250, iso 800. Uncropped.



Sorry, I have to follow up statements I find interesting but I don't really know. I have now googled and learned "Fed up" is used in falconry but it didn't mean "bored" as its use today, it simply meant sated with food - see https://wordhistories.net/2016/11/28/fed-up/ The modern falconers are using the modern meaning and not the traditional one.
Thanks for drawing this to our attention as I have learned something new.
Your problem with focussing so close up is the reason I am taking a zoom with me for my next trip rather than a prime, there's too little dof that close, less than 10 cm and framing is so tight. Anyway, it's a nice shot.


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2019)

Beautiful shot, PBD. Well done.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 14, 2019)

Alan, maybe it's just Canadian, but "fed up" means can't tolerate it anymore. We use fed up as being borderline angry so it's a new one on me relative to boredom. Typical would be parent to child: I'm fed up with the untidiness of your room. No matter, I too am always interested in English usage. 

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Sorry, I have to follow up statements I find interesting but I don't really know. I have now googled and learned "Fed up" is used in falconry but it didn't mean "bored" as its use today, it simply meant sated with food - see https://wordhistories.net/2016/11/28/fed-up/ The modern falconers are using the modern meaning and not the traditional one.
> Thanks for drawing this to our attention as I have learned something new.
> Your problem with focussing so close up is the reason I am taking a zoom with me for my next trip rather than a prime, there's too little dof that close, less than 10 cm and framing is so tight. Anyway, it's a nice shot.


Alan,

I love the diversions threads go on, to me it is what a forum is all about especially if we can learn anything new or be amused by it.

As for the lack of DOF, obviously I had the choice to greatly reduce the shutter speed for more dof but was more interested in a 'portrait' style image rather than a species record type of image, I was trying for some of the character and mood the bird was displaying.

Maybe this one is better? Almost total disinterest with a side of mild distain  (The chain is for a bird feeder, one of several that hang in that tree.)


----------



## AlanF (Jul 14, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, maybe it's just Canadian, but "fed up" means can't tolerate it anymore. We use fed up as being borderline angry so it's a new one on me relative to boredom. Typical would be parent to child: I'm fed up with the untidiness of your room. No matter, I too am always interested in English usage.
> 
> Jack


Jack, that’s the current usage here as well. What that historical article did was to trace the different meanings of the term and how those dealing in the past with animals etc had a different meaning.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 15, 2019)

This is a few shots from my old work place on an island on 
The Great Barrier Reef . I got to know the habits of the Ospreys and other residents quite well over a 4 year period.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 15, 2019)

Not the typical bird portrait as most shown here...
A group of waders (godwits, turnstones, knots and an odd oystercatcher) resting at the shore line of a salt marsh estuary



Disturbed by a Harrier, the whole group takes to the air



Both 7DmkII, S 60-600mm at 600mm f/7.1
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 15, 2019)

White wagtail waiting for the wind to subside and insects to re-appear 


7DmkII with S 60-600mm at 600mm f/7.1 ISO320 1/640s
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 15, 2019)

Pheasant checking activity of the intruders in his territory 


7DmkII with S 60-600mm at 600mm f/7.1
W.


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> This is a few shots from my old work place on an island on
> The Great Barrier Reef . I got to know the habits of the Ospreys and other residents quite well over a 4 year period.




Very nice series.


----------



## digigal (Jul 16, 2019)

Just back from a trip to both the Farnes Is and then Grimsey Is for some bird photography. Here's a Razorbill with his catch of the day:




Catherine


----------



## AlanF (Jul 16, 2019)

digigal said:


> Just back from a trip to both the Farnes Is and then Grimsey Is for some bird photography. Here's a Razorbill with his catch of the day:
> 
> Catherine


That’s a fairly rare shot. The only razorbills I saw with fish were in flight in the far distance. Well done.


----------



## digigal (Jul 16, 2019)

AlanF said:


> That’s a fairly rare shot. The only razorbills I saw with fish were in flight in the far distance. Well done.


All the others I saw with fish were in flight too. This one was the only one that I saw that landed (luckily near me) for just long enough for me to grab about 8 shots of him before he took off again. This was from Grimsey Is. Great place to spend several days to a week photographing or just walking the paths and birdwatching.
Catherine


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2019)

Nice shot, Catherine.


----------



## OlAf (Jul 17, 2019)

_61A2474 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 17, 2019)

What a colourful bird - what is it?

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2019)

Beautiful. Nicely done, OlAf.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 17, 2019)

I knew there was a Green Woodpecker in my back garden, but always to skittish to photo. This afternoon, a male was feeding a juvenile male about 25m away and I was in shadow. I started with 100-400mm + 1.4xTC on the 5DSR and had time to changeover to the 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 18, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> What a colourful bird - what is it?
> 
> Jack


That is a Rose Crowned Fruit Dove.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I knew there was a Green Woodpecker in my back garden, but always to skittish to photo. This afternoon, a male was feeding a juvenile male about 25m away and I was in shadow. I started with 100-400mm + 1.4xTC on the 5DSR and had time to changeover to the 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC.



Nice series, Alan.


----------



## ArunP (Jul 18, 2019)

Click said:


> Lovely shot. Nicely done, Arun.


Thank you Click!


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 18, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I knew there was a Green Woodpecker in my back garden, but always to skittish to photo. This afternoon, a male was feeding a juvenile male about 25m away and I was in shadow. I started with 100-400mm + 1.4xTC on the 5DSR and had time to changeover to the 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC.


Hi Alan,
Very nice shots...! It's not often that one can witness a Green Woodpecker feeding a young - let alone have a camera ready 
I like the second and third picture best, both for the 'image' and for the perception of sharpness / contrast in the birds; can you tell which ones were taken with 100-400 and which with 400 DO?
W.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 18, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi Alan,
> Very nice shots...! It's not often that one can witness a Green Woodpecker feeding a young - let alone have a camera ready
> I like the second and third picture best, both for the 'image' and for the perception of sharpness / contrast in the birds; can you tell which ones were taken with 100-400 and which with 400 DO?
> W.


Shot 1 was with the 100-400mm II (and I boosted both local and overall contrast). The rest were with the DO (I leave the EXIFs on the images if you want to download). Here are my observations of relative sharpness and contrast (based on zillions of shots, and with 3 copies of the zoom): bare lens, the 100-400mm II at f/5.6 is very close to the prime at f/4 but slightly behind; put on a 1.4xTC and the prime is noticeably sharper and more contrasty. But, to put in perspective: 5DSR + 100-400mm II +1.4xTC f/8 is slightly sharper and more contrasty than the 5DIV 400mm DO II + 2xTC at f8 and with faster AF. I think by absolute standards, the 1.4xTC gives very acceptable results on the 100-400mm II.

I nearly didn't buy the 400mm DO II because TDP has the zoom sharper than it on its charts. For that reason and my experience on several other lenses, I take those TDP charts with a big pinch of salt. (Lensrentals, lenstip have the lenses tMTFs the right way around). These lenses keep me with Canon (aside from other factors)!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 18, 2019)

digigal said:


> All the others I saw with fish were in flight too. This one was the only one that I saw that landed (luckily near me) for just long enough for me to grab about 8 shots of him before he took off again. This was from Grimsey Is. Great place to spend several days to a week photographing or just walking the paths and birdwatching.
> Catherine


I have looked carefully at mixed groups of Guillemots and Razorbills in flight and have found two with a Guillemot with a single fish in its beak, fishtail forward. Look at the lead Guillemot in this flock in the one below - you can just make out the fish. And in the one above, both have fish - just visible.


----------



## digigal (Jul 19, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I have looked carefully at mixed groups of Guillemots and Razorbills in flight and have found two with a Guillemot with a single fish in its beak, fishtail forward. Look at the lead Guillemot in this flock in the one below - you can just make out the fish. And in the one above, both have fish - just visible


There were several of the guys who were really into getting flying birds with or without fish and spent a lot of time photographing the Razorbills flying by with mouthfuls of fish, much of the time at a distance that it didn't make sense for me to shoot because I don't have the luxury to crop so I have to try to get a full frame picture. They were shooting with longer lenses and the D850 or with the 400/2.8 with a 2x. It was interesting that there was the same Razorbill that flew around in a big circle by the cliff with fish for about 15 min--they were beginning to fell like he was an old friend! When they landed it was below, so was difficult to get other pictures. There were only a few up on top with the Puffins.
Catherine

But I've got plenty of puffins with fish--this one from the Farnes


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2019)

Very nice shot. Well done, digital.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 19, 2019)

digigal said:


> There were several of the guys who were really into getting flying birds with or without fish and spent a lot of time photographing the Razorbills flying by with mouthfuls of fish, much of the time at a distance that it didn't make sense for me to shoot because I don't have the luxury to crop so I have to try to get a full frame picture. They were shooting with longer lenses and the D850 or with the 400/2.8 with a 2x. It was interesting that there was the same Razorbill that flew around in a big circle by the cliff with fish for about 15 min--they were beginning to fell like he was an old friend! When they landed it was below, so was difficult to get other pictures. There were only a few up on top with the Puffins.
> Catherine
> 
> But I've got plenty of puffins with fish--this one from the Farnes
> ...


Some puffins are not as successful at fishing.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 19, 2019)

digigal said:


> There were several of the guys who were really into getting flying birds with or without fish and spent a lot of time photographing the Razorbills flying by with mouthfuls of fish, much of the time at a distance that it didn't make sense for me to shoot because I don't have the luxury to crop so I have to try to get a full frame picture. They were shooting with longer lenses and the D850 or with the 400/2.8 with a 2x.


It's a macho thing, big lenses on gimbals, and even more macho to hand hold them. On my trip this year and a couple of years ago I got better shots than the gimbal guys as I was using the 5DIV and the bare 400mm DO II. I was able to track them as they came really close whereas they couldn't move the gear fast enough and got only long distance shots. This was where the 5DIV came into its own, it has very fast AF and tracks superbly well, and the field of view of 400mm on full frame is as narrow as I can handle for fast birds. You can achieve much more interesting and artistic static images than the BIF, but it is fun getting some good shot of them flying.




__





Puffins, Guillemots and Razorbills


The Auks, like Puffins, are fun birds. They congregate in large numbers on cliffs and islands, skim across the water or fly higher like rockets, and carry fish to their chicks. They are a treat to watch and photograph. So, I thought to start a thread dedicated to them, beginning with some shots...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 20, 2019)

So is this a bird portrait or a bird in flight? Galapagos finch just doing its thing and I got super lucky with the timing


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi Aussie shooter. 
I think it’s a B.I.L. a bird in levitation!  Cool shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Aussie shooter said:


> So is this a bird portrait or a bird in flight? Galapagos finch just doing its thing and I got super lucky with the timing
> View attachment 185742


----------



## AlanF (Jul 20, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> So is this a bird portrait or a bird in flight? Galapagos finch just doing its thing and I got super lucky with the timing


Great shot!


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> So is this a bird portrait or a bird in flight? Galapagos finch just doing its thing and I got super lucky with the timing



I really like this picture. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 20, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Aussie shooter.
> I think it’s a B.I.L. a bird in levitation!  Cool shot.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


B.I.L. Ilike it.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 20, 2019)

Click said:


> I really like this picture. Well done, Aussie shooter.


Thanks click


AlanF said:


> Great shot!


. Cheers mate. I am looking forward to seeing yours from there.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 20, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> Thanks click
> . Cheers mate. I am looking forward to seeing yours from there.


With pleasure Bruce.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 20, 2019)

Aussie, I have dug out one for you of a Noisy Myna I took in Sydney last year. It knew I was from the antipodes so it posed the right way for me.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 20, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Aussie, I have dug out one for you of a Noisy Myna I took in Sydney last year. It knew I was from the antipodes so it posed the right way for me.
> View attachment 185743


 You have it all wrong mate. We aren't the ones who are upside down. We are just waiting in the right place for when the magnetic poles flip


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jul 21, 2019)

cape cod turkey by joseph kelly, on Flickr

a full strutting turkey


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2019)

Nice shot, Joseph.


----------



## ISO64 (Jul 21, 2019)

Black-necked Grebe

7D2, 400/5.6 + 1.4III
ISO 640, 1/800, f/8, +2/3 EV


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2019)

ISO64 said:


> Black-necked Grebe
> 
> 7D2, 400/5.6 + 1.4III
> ISO 640, 1/800, f/8, +2/3 EV
> View attachment 185751


That is a neat shot!


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2019)

+1 Nicely done, ISO64.


----------



## RGB49 (Jul 21, 2019)

Heavily cropped Curlew image across stretch of water
5DSR 100-400Mk2 +1.4iii, 560mm F8


----------



## ERHP (Jul 21, 2019)

Our May Gray and June Gloom have continued into July but we have had a few days with sun in the late afternoon. Here is a SoCal Yellow Crowned Night Heron who wanted its picture taken.


----------



## ISO64 (Jul 21, 2019)

AlanF said:


> That is a neat shot!


Thanks Alan!


----------



## ISO64 (Jul 21, 2019)

Click said:


> +1 Nicely done, ISO64.


Click, thancks


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2019)

Beautiful shot, Edward.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 23, 2019)

Here is a very special bird. 
One of the many and arguably the most iconic animal found in the Galapagos(apart from the Giant tortoisesof course), the flightless cormorant is a true marvel of evolution.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2019)

That really a Bird Portrait! And it will never be a BIF. I look forward to seeing one in a fortnight's time.


----------



## ArunP (Jul 25, 2019)

Catfish dinner!


----------



## ArunP (Jul 25, 2019)

Here you go Alan!


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice shots, Arun.


----------



## ArunP (Jul 26, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Arun.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2019)

Great shots, Arun! I particularly like the egret in flight. Very well done.


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2019)

Brown thrasher


----------



## dpc (Jul 26, 2019)

Western kingbird


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, dpc.


----------



## ArunP (Jul 26, 2019)

dpc said:


> Great shots, Arun! I particularly like the egret in flight. Very well done.


Thank you!
Nice pictures of thrasher and the kingbird with smooth backgrounds DPC!


----------



## dcm (Jul 29, 2019)

Red tailed hawk in late day Colorado sun. Regular visitor since neighbors started raising chickens in their back yard. Snatched one the other day.

M5 with 100-400 II on tripod.


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice picture, dcm.


----------



## RGB49 (Jul 29, 2019)

New Zealand Fantail & Oystercatcher


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice pictures, RGB49. I especially like the second one.


----------



## RGB49 (Jul 30, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, RGB49. I especially like the second one.


Thankyou Click


----------



## AlanF (Jul 30, 2019)

RGB49 said:


> New Zealand Fantail & Oystercatcher


Very nice ones! I tried very hard last year in Zealandia but never got a shot of a Fantail as good as that. The Fantails were not scared but moved around rapidly in the shade. It was a challenge to get one with the tail fanned.


----------



## RGB49 (Jul 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Nice one! I tried very hard last year in Zealandia but never got a shot of a Fantail as good as that. The Fantails were not scared but moved around rapidly in the shade.


Very True AlanF, got very few keepers of fantails mainly because they really seem to like being in the shade and were never still for long


----------



## AlanF (Jul 30, 2019)

RGB49 said:


> Very True AlanF, got very few keepers of fantails mainly because they really seem to like being in the shade and were never still for long


Just looked at the EXIFs. We were using the same gear - 100-400mm II on a 5DSR - and you were at 1/160s at iso 1600. I never got below iso6400 for these. New Zealand was great but very difficult for birds.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Just looked at the EXIFs. We were using the same gear - 100-400mm II on a 5DSR - and you were at 1/160s at iso 1600. I never got below iso6400 for these. New Zealand was great but very difficult for birds.


Reminds me of Costa Rica in the jungle. The trees often were so huge that there was little hope of any sunlight and then there were these misty clouds that took away what there was. Very frustrating operating at ISO 12800! At the last minute based on a desire to to keep weight and bulk down I left my flash gear at home. For anyone contemplating this kind of trip; there were opportunities where creatures were reasonably close and fill flash would have been amazing. Next time ...

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jul 30, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Reminds me of Costa Rica in the jungle. The trees often were so huge that there was little hope of any sunlight and then there were these misty clouds that took away what there was. Very frustrating operating at ISO 12800! At the last minute based on a desire to to keep weight and bulk down I left my flash gear at home. For anyone contemplating this kind of trip; there were opportunities where creatures were reasonably close and fill flash would have been amazing. Next time ...
> 
> Jack


Jack
Thanks for the tip! I am just packing to leave on Friday and so I'll take my flash, which I have never done before.
Alan


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Jack
> Thanks for the tip! I am just packing to leave on Friday and so I'll take my flash, which I have never done before.
> Alan


You never know. When you do it was a waste; when you don't you wish you had. The main thing was I didn't realize that relatively close up opportunities existed, yet it was so dark (even shooting vegetation). I had been thinking more along the lines of a Better Beamer and long shots. I use the remote trigger on the camera and have two flashes that I'm sure my wife could have reasonably aimed but so far I haven't tried this. At home, the flashes would be on tripod heads aiming at a set-up.

Jack


----------



## RGB49 (Jul 31, 2019)

Greater Spotted Woodpecker: 


5DSR EF100-400II +1.4XIII, ISO 1000 1/[email protected] 504mm


----------



## OlAf (Jul 31, 2019)

_61A5475 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. Well done. OlAf.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 31, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done. OlAf.


+1 If I could be a bird that's one I'd consider! Just my mood these days.

Jack


----------



## OlAf (Aug 1, 2019)

Portrait 





_61A0718 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 1, 2019)

I can't remember if I have ever posted this image. It isn't a great shot as the bird was way down a crevice in the deep shade but I will treasure it as seeing one was unlikely at best and the fact that this one was spotted by an untrained eye was not far short of a miracle. A Galapagos Short eared owl.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2019)

Nice shot. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 2, 2019)

White-crowned Sparrow in Taylor Park, Colorado.

5D iv, 100-400L ii, 1.4x iii, at 560 mm, ISO 640, F 9, 1/800


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 2, 2019)

Common Merganser (female), Taylor River, Colorado.
5D iv, 100-400L ii, 1.4x iii, at 560 mm, ISO 640, F 9, 1/1600, exposure compensation: -1.3 stops


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2019)

Nicely done, Mike.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 3, 2019)

Click said:


> Nice shot. Well done, Aussie shooter.


Thanks click. To give you an idea of the conditions this was shot a 200mm, ISO 800 and a shutter speed of 1/60sec. Handheld. Then cropped significantly to get the composition.


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 3, 2019)

American Dipper in Taylor River, Colorado. It took a lot of uncomfortable belly crawling on top of my binoculars to get this photo (I'm sure you all have similar memories!).

5D iv, 100-400L ii, at 490 mm, ISO 3200, F 8, 1/160, EV +0.7


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2019)

Western kingbird with wings aflutter.


----------



## 7DmkI (Aug 5, 2019)

A couple of sandpipers taken today. Both with 6Dii 100-400L Mki. FIrst one was 1/1000 f6.3 ISO 250 @400mm; second one was 1/800 f8 ISO320 @400mm.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2019)

Nice shots, 7DmkI.


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 5, 2019)

Three from yesterday's walk with EOS-R and Sigma 60-600mm (yes, I finally decided to get the Sigma. It is heavy but has the reach and has acceptable quality, at least for me).
It seems that this American white pelican wants to give a big hug to the double-crested cormorants! but it seems that they are not interested.



And this one is practicing his touch down.



And this youngster was quite afraid of taking off but after a couple of trials he could make it.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2019)

Nice pictures, bhf3737. I especially like the last one. Well done.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 9, 2019)

A very pissed off looking Osprey, trying to dry off

Shot with a Tamron 150-600 and a 1.4X teleconverter, and cropped.


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2019)

LOL




Indeed, very pissed off. Nice shot, Don.


----------



## AaronT (Aug 15, 2019)

5 mins · 
Yesterday we had a young Baltimore Oriole show up at the feeder. I grabbed my camera and started taking some photos out the kitchen window. Then a Bumble Bee showed up. It harassed the Oriole for about a minute. The Oriole was not happy!


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2019)

Nice series, I especially like the second picture.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 15, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> +1 If I could be a bird that's one I'd consider! Just my mood these days.
> 
> Jack


Im always particularly taken when I see the frigate birds, another one of natures oddities, a seabird that can't land on water. So majestic watching them soar so effortlessly for mile upon mile yet able to mix it up with the most nimble and aggressive gulls when there is a tasty morsel at stake.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2019)

AaronT said:


> 5 mins ·
> Yesterday we had a young Baltimore Oriole show up at the feeder. I grabbed my camera and started taking some photos out the kitchen window. Then a Bumble Bee showed up. It harassed the Oriole for about a minute. The Oriole was not happy!
> View attachment 186003
> 
> ...


You can see the disdain in his eye!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Im always particularly taken when I see the frigate birds, another one of natures oddities, a seabird that can't land on water. So majestic watching them soar so effortlessly for mile upon mile yet able to mix it up with the most nimble and aggressive gulls when there is a tasty morsel at stake.


I've only ever seen them on our trip to Costa Rica when on the Tarcoles river and I agree with you. These were far away so heavily cropped.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> These were far away so heavily cropped.



Nice shots, Jack.


----------



## AaronT (Aug 15, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> You can see the disdain in his eye!
> 
> Jack


Yes you can. Here is even more disdain. In the first one the Bumble Bee is hard to spot. I didn't notice it at first. Look at his wing, in about the middle of the frame. It blends in with the wing. In the second one he's sharing the feeder with a wasp but isn't happy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2019)

Some of us are not too keen on sharing our goodies.  Yes, hard to spot at a glance.

Jack


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 19, 2019)

A visit to a local marsh by Kayak yielded a close encounter with a juvenile Spotted Sandpiper - a very tiny bird, and at the other end of the avian spectrum a Great Egret.


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2019)

Very nice series, Jeff.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi everyone, nearly home from the great Galapagos/Ecuador trip with thousands of photos to process, waiting at Madrid for the 9th flight. The pair of 100-400mm IIs on the5DIV and 5DSR behaved flawlessly and were more than enough. I have missed some great posts in this threads that I must now catch up on. Here are a couple of mine from Genovese in the Galapagos of a short eared owl.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 20, 2019)

The storm petrels flit across the sea fast and erratic. The 5DSR coped.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 20, 2019)

Guess what the short eared owls on the island eat?


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2019)

Very nice shots, Alan. Well done!


----------



## swcowger (Aug 20, 2019)

Starling Mom feeding chick in my backyard. She was feeding from my sued feeders. It was pretty funny watching because she had 3 chicks and you could tell she was like, 'You guys can get your own food watch what I am doing'. They were having no part in it.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 23, 2019)

These are Birds in Fight!
I watched a standoff between groups of Mockingbirds on Espanola. A movie would have been great. I needed a short focal length lens for this for depth of field and changing the 100-400mm on a beach wasn't on so I grabbed my back up camera from the dark side.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 23, 2019)

Mentioning other makes, the Olympus TG5 is an incredible piece of kit. It takes very sharp and bright snapshots and can be used when snorkelling.


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2019)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 31, 2019)

It's a bit quiet in the good old thread. I have sorted put a few hummers from Ecuador that I'll start posting. All were with a 100-400mm II. with the iso was up to 10K with a 5DIV.
White-Necked Jacobin, female Green Crowned Wood Nymph, female Green-crowned Brilliant, and a Velvet Purple Coronet.


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2019)

Great shots. Well done, Alan.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 1, 2019)

While sitting in the mud, one of the Yellow Crowned Night Herons had a minor error in judgement on what would fit down the gullet. Of course this happened behind me but rather than risk spooking the heron, I decided backlit was the only way forward.




1DX MK II 600 f/4 II 1.4X III 1/320 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 1, 2019)

ERHP said:


> While sitting in the mud, one of the Yellow Crowned Night Herons had a minor error in judgement on what would fit down the gullet. Of course this happened behind me but rather than risk spooking the heron, I decided backlit was the only way forward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think back lighting in this case is actually nicer!


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2019)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 1, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think back lighting in this case is actually nicer!


Thanks! I did like how it turned out but really would have liked some faster shutter speeds to catch the action when it was tossing the crab around. All in all, it was a pretty comical 30-40 minutes while the heron was trying to figure out what to do with the crab.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 1, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think back lighting in this case is actually nicer!


It might just have worked on our last day in Ecuador. The sun shining through the crimson cap of the Guyaquil Woodpecker (one for you Jack!) gives a halo.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2019)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 1, 2019)

Alan, I bet you had a blast with the hummers given that you don't see them in your homeland. In due course I hope you'll comment on what were the highlights of your adventure and what you might do differently a second time around. I'd love to go there. Any safety issues that you might have been aware of?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Sep 1, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan, I bet you had a blast with the hummers given that you don't see them in your homeland. In due course I hope you'll comment on what were the highlights of your adventure and what you might do differently a second time around. I'd love to go there. Any safety issues that you might have been aware of?
> 
> Jack


Jack
We had a ball, and I was over the moon with the hummers as I had only ever got one or two on foreign trips in the past. I'll give an account soon, but here are a few more hummingbirds from our last two days, Female Woodstar, Giant Hummingbird, and a Shining Sunbeam, flying and perching.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2019)

Beautiful series, Alan. I really like the last picture.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2019)

Black-tailed Trainbearer, Violet-tailed Sylph.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2019)

Great shots, Alan. I really like your pictures.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 3, 2019)

You go up 4000m in the Andes to see a Condor, and what do you get? The Ecuadorian Airforce? (5DSR 100-400mm @ 560mm).


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2019)

Impressive bird. Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 4, 2019)

Interesting how the bird has evolved. Normally you'd expect that to take millions of years!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Sep 4, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Interesting how the bird has evolved. Normally you'd expect that to take millions of years!
> 
> Jack


It probably has evolved over millions of years. And it has become sufficiently smart to build a walkie-talkie.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2019)

LOL


----------



## ISv (Sep 6, 2019)

I have not been in my country of origin for more than 17 years. Here are some photos from my vacation there.
Grate pics from many people in this grate forum!!!


----------



## ISv (Sep 6, 2019)

And some more...


----------



## ISv (Sep 6, 2019)

And some more...


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2019)

ISv said:


> And some more...


These are great! And where do you come from?


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2019)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## AaronT (Sep 6, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Black-tailed Trainbearer, Violet-tailed Sylph.
> View attachment 186309
> View attachment 186310
> View attachment 186311


A great series of posts Alan an ISv!


----------



## ISv (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks all! 
Alan, I'm coming from Bulgaria. I whent there in bad time: hot! Birds are hiding in deep shades, only feeding in open space early morning and late afternoon when the light is rather insufficient for APS-C sensor. Only in the high mountains (above 1800 up to 2500 meters) I met birds feeding at noon but I was there for just 4-5 hours.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 7, 2019)

Late afternoon in the marsh. Caught a Great Egret preoccupied with fishing. The scene had interesting lighting. The bird was in the direct sun with dark marsh behind.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2019)

Very nice shots, Jeff.


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 7, 2019)

Being ISO 12800 , I'm not thrilled but it's another variety I just discovered in my shots that I didn't know I had - Bronze-tailed Plumeleteer Hummingbird.

I think there are 12 varieties represented in my captures from Costa Rica, which contrasted with Canada, is mind boggling. 

In fact, in just over two weeks shooting in Costa Rica I have ID'd over 80 birds. And now with my new computer build I have half a chance of getting through them all.

The Quetzal is extracted from a high ISO video, so likewise disappointing but it brings back a great memory.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 7, 2019)

And another hummer. Rufous-tailed Hummingbird

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2019)

Very nice shots. Well done, Jack.


----------



## ISv (Sep 8, 2019)

Today I took ~3h walk to check my equipment (I'm honestly not satisfied from the photos taken in my vacation). My finding: you brake before the equipment! You need to know the behavior of your objects (to find a proper place to find them and to hide from them), you also need a time (and patience) to take the right shot (this is for really good shots, you shoot whenever you are not prepared and look at the results later, at least for the birds !). I think there is rather big difference when you know what exactly you are doing versus "just take that shot" - at least for me...
The bottom line: nice to shoot home (at least concerning the results)!!!


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2019)

Very nice series, ISv. I especially like the first shot.


----------



## ISv (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks Click but it was check of the equipment : I like all of them, they just show that the mistake was not in the equipment (because the results match the ones from similar conditions before). I was the mistake!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 8, 2019)

Great to see the thread heating up again with nice shots! Here are a couple of Toucans that kept me guessing, Jack, a Chestnut-mandibled and a Choco, plus an easy one, a Pale-mandibled Aracari.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2019)

I really like those birds. Beautiful shots, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 8, 2019)

Click said:


> I really like those birds. Beautiful shots, Alan.


Toucans are real fun!


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 9, 2019)

ISv said:


> Thanks all!
> Alan, I'm coming from Bulgaria. I whent there in bad time: hot! Birds are hiding in deep shades, only feeding in open space early morning and late afternoon when the light is rather insufficient for APS-C sensor. Only in the high mountains (above 1800 up to 2500 meters) I met birds feeding at noon but I was there for just 4-5 hours.


Hi ISv,
with your comments on not getting the quality of shots you are used to - and the amount of great shots that you've shown here; did you only spend time chasing all native birds in the mountains of Bulgaria  or was some time spent visiting relatives as well ...
Anyhow - you managed to capture a load of birds in excellent quality! 
W.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 9, 2019)

Many-banded Aracari (5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTCIII). Quite difficult conditions just above the canopy near the Amazon.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2019)

Very nice shot, Alan. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Sep 9, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi ISv,
> with your comments on not getting the quality of shots you are used to - and the amount of great shots that you've shown here; did you only spend time chasing all native birds in the mountains of Bulgaria  or was some time spent visiting relatives as well ...
> Anyhow - you managed to capture a load of birds in excellent quality!
> W.


Hi Nat_WA!
 - first tanks for the kind words! And yes I spent time with relatives and old friends (more than expected). Also, all the time spent in the nature was together with my daughter who is avid hiker and used to create turbulence - like getting lost in the unknown for her trails! Most of the time I didn't have the opportunity to relax and concentrate on shooting. Off-course, I'm not sorry: two weeks are by far not enough for the all planed activities. Better planing next time!
Here are few more species, not included in the firs series.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2019)

Very nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks Click!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2019)

It's been a while since posting these guys so why not. This is one scruffy young male.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2019)

Very nice shots, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 12, 2019)

Those guys get everywhere Jack. A crimson-crested one from the Amazon region. He popped his head out and then emerged, rather high up.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Those guys get everywhere Jack. A crimson-crested one from the Amazon region. He popped his head out and then emerged, rather high up.
> View attachment 186583
> View attachment 186584




Pretty similar for sure!


----------



## ERHP (Sep 16, 2019)

Won't be long before our wintering birds come in and the last of the ones that came here to breed head even further south. I'd like to introduce you to Babou, a Yellow Crowned Night Heron who likes long walks along the river and fresh crab dinners. I wish I had the 5DSR on to try and capture more detail and I think it has a lot less dust on the sensor :/ .




1/1250 : f/10 : ISO 1000 @840mm


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2019)

Lovely light. Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## ISv (Sep 18, 2019)

Jack and Alan - I fail to take single photo of Woodpecker in my vacation, despite of the big expectations... So, kinda jealous!
Here some from the last two Sundays (back on the Islands off course). I'm rather happy with the second bird - Scaly breasted Munia (Lonchura punctulata), up to now I was with only 2 +/- good photos of these. First photo - young Black-necked Stilts...


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2019)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## Noah (Sep 18, 2019)

My first post so I'll make it a colourful one - European Bee-eater taken in Bulgaria. EOS R body, 100-400L lens at 400mm.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 18, 2019)

Noah said:


> My first post so I'll make it a colourful one - European Bee-eater taken in Bulgaria. EOS R body, 100-400L lens at 400mm.


I love bee eaters, and that is a beautifully coloured one. We don't see them in the UK. 
It's better to post a full-size image rather than a thumbnail.


----------



## Noah (Sep 18, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I love bee eaters, and that is a beautifully coloured one. We don't see them in the UK.
> It's better to post a full-size image rather than a thumbnail.



Thanks, I wondered why it wasn't embedded though the thumb opens to full size. Here it is again.


----------



## OlAf (Sep 18, 2019)

_E1A0708 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2019)

Great shot, Noah.


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2019)

Very nice picture. Well done, OlAf


----------



## ISv (Sep 19, 2019)

Noah said:


> Thanks, I wondered why it wasn't embedded though the thumb opens to full size. Here it is again.
> 
> View attachment 186678


Very good shot Noah and welcome to the forum!


----------



## ISv (Sep 19, 2019)

OlAf said:


> _E1A0708 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


Lovely!


----------



## Noah (Sep 19, 2019)

ISv said:


> Very good shot Noah and welcome to the forum!


Many thanks, I've been loitering for a while and decided to jump in.


----------



## Noah (Sep 19, 2019)

Click said:


> Great shot, Noah.


Much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ISv (Sep 20, 2019)

Noah said:


> Many thanks, I've been loitering for a while and decided to jump in.


 - exactly my case! Once I did "jump in" I never look behind: there are bunch of people here who are into the nature and photography like I'm (actually many of them much more educated in photography then I'm...) and very polite (I just wish there was just a grain of critic here - in order to learn more and faster but one can learn also by the posted photos...). Any way - instead of "loitering" around take your place here and good luck with the birds and the nature!


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2019)

GBH Early this morning.


----------



## dslrdummy (Sep 23, 2019)

Black kite. Taken with my 100-400ii mounted on a Fuji Xt-2 whilst I decide on a new Canon body


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2019)

dslrdummy said:


> View attachment 186737
> 
> 
> View attachment 186736
> ...


Is the intrusive green writing the revenge of Canon for using a Fuji?


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2019)

Click said:


> GBH Early this morning.
> View attachment 186734


Lovely light and colours, Click!


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2019)

Thank you Alan.


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2019)

Very nice shots, Phillip.


----------



## dslrdummy (Sep 23, 2019)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Phillip.


Thanks Click, appreciate it.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 24, 2019)

GBH well after sunset. This is straight out of the camera with a bit of cropping and no corrections. The Heron has caught a very young Gar Pike.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2019)

I really like your shots, Don.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 24, 2019)

Click said:


> I really like your shots, Don.


Thank you. I tried properly exposing for the bird, and the shots looked TERRIBLE. Just not enough light! Then I tried for a silhouette and liked it better.


----------



## dslrdummy (Sep 24, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Thank you. I tried properly exposing for the bird, and the shots looked TERRIBLE. Just not enough light! Then I tried for a silhouette and liked it better.


Yes it works very well. The silhouette is all that is needed to tell the story.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi Click. 
Very nice shot. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 24, 2019)

Click said:


> View attachment 186753


The beautiful oof colours make it again! Well done.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2019)

Graham and Alan,

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## jprusa (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice shot Click!


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2019)

Duck relaxing in dawn's golden light


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi Click. 
Another beautiful shot, lovely pose. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi Graham,

Thank you for your kind comments.

Cheers


----------



## AlanF (Sep 24, 2019)

Click said:


> Duck relaxing in dawn's golden light
> View attachment 186755


You are shooting from dawn to dusk! Good times for lighting. Very nice Click.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2019)

Thank you Alan. It's the best time for kayaking. All these pictures were taken while kayaking.


----------



## ISv (Sep 25, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Is the intrusive green writing the revenge of Canon for using a Fuji?


Alan, I see more blue writing there but I see also what you are talking about!


----------



## ISv (Sep 25, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> GBH well after sunset. This is straight out of the camera with a bit of cropping and no corrections. The Heron has caught a very young Gar Pike.
> View attachment 186751
> View attachment 186752



Nice photos Don!
"Everything that I know about photography, I learned from my cat. Watch the birds, take plenty of naps, and if you see a Sony on a table, push it onto the floor. "


----------



## ISv (Sep 25, 2019)

Click said:


> Duck relaxing in dawn's golden light
> View attachment 186755



Beautiful photos Click! Once Jack wrote to you "We have to squeeze more photos from you" (or something very similar, here I'm trying to squeeze something from my memory) and I can't agree more!
I have hard time to choose what I like best, probably first and third.


----------



## ISv (Sep 25, 2019)

And finely my "contribution" - I spent all my Saturday trying to get closer to this bird, Pectoral Sandpiper. They are uncommon visitors here (or not very common) and unfortunately always on such a muddy places/backgrounds. Please, don't put here , I know this photo would be interesting only for birders (and only birders from places where it's uncommon like here or not present at all...). Made with Nikon lens on Nikon camera (and ohhh, I know what Alan will say: "it explains everything"). Whatever, it is what I succeeded to make last weekend...


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2019)

That's a very nice shot, ISv.


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2019)

ISv said:


> Beautiful photos Click! Once Jack wrote to you "We have to squeeze more photos from you" (or something very similar, here I'm trying to squeeze something from my memory) and I can't agree more!
> I have hard time to choose what I like best, probably first and third.



Thank you for your kind words, ISv. I'll try to post more pictures.


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2019)

Some fantastic shots in this thread. Well done, everyone!


----------



## dpc (Sep 25, 2019)

Nothing much going on around here birdwise. This house sparrow was watching me rake leaves in our backyard yesterday so I snapped off a quick shot.


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2019)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2019)

Ducks gliding smoothly on water


----------



## Noah (Sep 26, 2019)

ISv said:


> And finely my "contribution" - I spent all my Saturday trying to get closer to this bird, Pectoral Sandpiper. They are uncommon visitors here (or not very common) and unfortunately always on such a muddy places/backgrounds. Please, don't put here , I know this photo would be interesting only for birders (and only birders from places where it's uncommon like here or not present at all...). Made with Nikon lens on Nikon camera (and ohhh, I know what Alan will say: "it explains everything"). Whatever, it is what I succeeded to make last weekend...
> View attachment 186766


That's a beauty. I haven't been that close to a Pec since I've had decent camera equipment. Here's hoping!


----------



## Noah (Sep 26, 2019)

One from the garden, a common bird here in the UK - Blue Tit.


----------



## ISv (Sep 26, 2019)

dpc said:


> Nothing much going on around here birdwise. This house sparrow was watching me rake leaves in our backyard yesterday so I snapped off a quick shot.
> View attachment 186770


Really nice! I hope it learned the lesson - next time let him to take care of the leaves!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi ISv. 
That Sandpiper is an excellent shot, I don’t think the gear really matters, it was the time and effort that made the photo. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dslrdummy (Sep 26, 2019)

Noah said:


> One from the garden, a common bird here in the UK - Blue Tit.
> 
> View attachment 186786


Taken with the R? What lens. Great detail in the feathers.


----------



## ISv (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank


Click said:


> That's a very nice shot, ISv.


Thanks Click but look at that background (and even the bird is not that sharp) and compare with yours GBH (BTW the Great Blue is even more rare visitor here than the Pectoral sandpiper)!!! 
Whatever - thanks to everyone how put under this photo. My revenge is one more photo of the same bird (what?! you guys were asking for that ) and juvenile Hawaiian Coot in it's nest.


----------



## ISv (Sep 26, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ISv.
> That Sandpiper is an excellent shot, I don’t think the gear really matters, it was the time and effort that made the photo.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thanks Graham, you know it's not an excellent shot but on other hand - gives a lot of room for more "watching the birds"/luck/and well, even more luck!!! All this process is making me happy - it's my way to relax...


----------



## ISv (Sep 26, 2019)

Noah said:


> That's a beauty. I haven't been that close to a Pec since I've had decent camera equipment. Here's hoping!


Yes, the bird is beauty! "Hoping" is not enough, you need a lot of patience and luck (I got that bird to ~14 meters only because the help of jelouse Wandering Tatler - it was chaising the Pectoral)! 
Now I'm after the Sharp-tailed Sandpiper - it's time for them to arrive but also uncommon bird (except some years when they are slightly more - same as the Pectoral).


----------



## Noah (Sep 26, 2019)

ISv said:


> Yes, the bird is beauty! "Hoping" is not enough, you need a lot of patience and luck (I got that bird to ~14 meters only because the help of jelouse Wandering Tatler - it was chaising the Pectoral)!
> Now I'm after the Sharp-tailed Sandpiper - it's time for them to arrive but also uncommon bird (except some years when they are slightly more - same as the Pectoral).



Of course, but I'll explain what I meant by 'hoping'. Pecs are regular but scarce migrants in the UK and news gets out quickly when one is found. Often fieldcraft is not possible where birders and photographers are present and anyone getting too close is publicly shamed for doing so, even if the bird is unconcerned.

I always use fieldcraft and patience as this shot of a Sanderling with a 7DII & 400L on Madeira a few years back shows.

Good luck with the Sharp-tailed.


----------



## Noah (Sep 26, 2019)

dslrdummy said:


> Taken with the R? What lens. Great detail in the feathers.



Thanks, EOS R with EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM +1.4x


----------



## AlanF (Sep 26, 2019)

ISv said:


> Thanks Graham, you know it's not an excellent shot but on other hand - gives a lot of room for more "watching the birds"/luck/and well, even more luck!!! All this process is making me happy - it's my way to relax...


Luck favours the well-prepared mind, Louis Pasteur.
Luck favours the lucky person, AlanF


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2019)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Noah.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2019)

ISv said:


> Thank
> 
> Thanks Click but look at that background (and even the bird is not that sharp) and compare with yours GBH (BTW the Great Blue is even more rare visitor here than the Pectoral sandpiper)!!!
> Whatever - thanks to everyone how put under this photo. My revenge is one more photo of the same bird (what?! you guys were asking for that ) and juvenile Hawaiian Coot in it's nest.



Hi ISv,

Don't be too hard on yourself. I really like your pictures. Keep posting my friend.

Another very nice series above. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Sep 27, 2019)

Click said:


> Hi ISv,
> 
> Don't be too hard on yourself. I really like your pictures. Keep posting my friend.
> 
> Another very nice series above. Well done.


Thanks Click - especially for "my friend"!!! But don't try to spoil me !


----------



## ISv (Sep 27, 2019)

Noah said:


> Of course, but I'll explain what I meant by 'hoping'. Pecs are regular but scarce migrants in the UK and news gets out quickly when one is found. Often fieldcraft is not possible where birders and photographers are present and anyone getting too close is publicly shamed for doing so, even if the bird is unconcerned.
> 
> I always use fieldcraft and patience as this shot of a Sanderling with a 7DII & 400L on Madeira a few years back shows.
> 
> ...


Last weekend the fieldcraft worked for me. Even too much: now I'm on medication for bee stung! Being stung more than several times in Europe I didn't know I'm allergic - should be something new or the local bees are somewhat different.
Here is a shot from the Spring of the last year when I succeeded to get close to this Ruddy Turnstone (actually small group of them) - without the danger of the fieldcraft  .


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2019)

ISv said:


> Last weekend the fieldcraft worked for me. Even too much: now I'm on medication for bee stung! Being stung more than several times in Europe I didn't know I'm allergic - should be something new or the local bees are somewhat different.
> Here is a shot from the Spring of the last year when I succeeded to get close to this Ruddy Turnstone (actually small group of them) - without the danger of the fieldcraft  .
> View attachment 186821


Nice shot. I have never got that close either by luck or field craft.


----------



## Nat_WA (Sep 27, 2019)

Noah said:


> One from the garden, a common bird here in the UK - Blue Tit.
> 
> View attachment 186786



Hi Noah, even common garden birds can be interesting when captured in a nice pose / composition  !
Lots of detail while background is nicely blurred, light in the eye of the bird, nice weathered rough wood on which the bird is perched, but ... am I alone in thinking there is a significant magenta / purple cast over the bird? To me it seems white balance is off by quite a bit...
W.


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2019)

Very nice shot, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi Noah, even common garden birds can be interesting when captured in a nice pose / composition  !
> Lots of detail while background is nicely blurred, light in the eye of the bird, nice weathered rough wood on which the bird is perched, but ... am I alone in thinking there is a significant magenta / purple cast over the bird? To me it seems white balance is off by quite a bit...
> W.


It's a really nice sharp shot. I played around with the white balance and the colours are indeed more natural if the temperature of the white balance is increased.


----------



## ISv (Sep 28, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It's a really nice sharp shot. I played around with the white balance and the colours are indeed more natural if the temperature of the white balance is increased.


Hi Alan, how do you play with the temperature of the JPEG in DxO PL?!
I couldn't. On other hand increasing the highlights or the exposure in the JPEG will reduce the magenta to minimum. Slight play with the mid-tones will reduce it (but I didn't play with this with this particular JPEG) even more. In generally when taking photos early morning or around sunset I'm getting more red in the pictures (absolutely normal, that's the real light at that time), mix it with the blue of the sky and = magenta (especially if you are making -EV correction to preserve the highlights).
When using (and I always do it) RAW files, and if I need the real colors (and what is the real color - it's not the same over the day, depend on the sky, depend on the shade - especially under trees) than I can adjust the color with the temperature - like in the case of this Sanderling - let say to +/- white, but it's not what my eyes see and most probably not what Noah has seen in that time of the day.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 28, 2019)

ISv said:


> Hi Alan, how do you play with the temperature of the JPEG in DxO PL?!
> I couldn't. On other hand increasing the highlights or the exposure in the JPEG will reduce the magenta to minimum. Slight play with the mid-tones will reduce it (but I didn't play with this with this particular JPEG) even more. In generally when taking photos early morning or around sunset I'm getting more red in the pictures (absolutely normal, that's the real light at that time), mix it with the blue of the sky and = magenta (especially if you are making -EV correction to preserve the highlights).
> When using (and I always do it) RAW files, and if I need the real colors (and what is the real color - it's not the same over the day, depend on the sky, depend on the shade - especially under trees) than I can adjust the color with the temperature - like in the case of this Sanderling - let say to +/- white, but it's not what my eyes see and most probably not what Noah has seen in that time of the day.


I download images and then open in Preview on the Mac to read the EXIFs. There is a temperature slider in Preview’s adjust colour.


----------



## Noah (Sep 28, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi Noah, even common garden birds can be interesting when captured in a nice pose / composition  !
> Lots of detail while background is nicely blurred, light in the eye of the bird, nice weathered rough wood on which the bird is perched, but ... am I alone in thinking there is a significant magenta / purple cast over the bird? To me it seems white balance is off by quite a bit...
> W.



Thanks for your comments & critical eye, Nat. You're right, it does look off. It was a quick edit and upload of a shot I'd just taken. I'll take more care next time.


----------



## Noah (Sep 28, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It's a really nice sharp shot. I played around with the white balance and the colours are indeed more natural if the temperature of the white balance is increased.



Thanks Alan, I've done the same now and it looks more natural. I imported the RAW file into Photos, cropped and exported as JPEG to upload. (Must do better next time!)

p.s. How is the 90D for birds in flight and spot focusing? The EOS R is still hopeless at BIF even with the new firmware so I'm looking at replacing my 7DII with one until Canon make a decent camera . It's cheaper than the other (unspoken) options as I have genuine batteries, lenses, extenders etc. that would cost a small fortune to replace.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 28, 2019)

Noah said:


> Thanks Alan, I've done the same now and it looks more natural. I imported the RAW file into Photos, cropped and exported as JPEG to upload. (Must do better next time!)
> 
> p.s. How is the 90D for birds in flight and spot focusing? The EOS R is still hopeless at BIF even with the new firmware so I'm looking at replacing my 7DII with one until Canon make a decent camera . It's cheaper than the other (unspoken) options as I have genuine batteries, lenses, extenders etc. that would cost a small fortune to replace.


I have done an extensive review https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/eos-90d-hands-on-review.37589/ which is summed up in the last posting. In short, the spot focus is excellent: very fast and accurate, and at least as good as in the 5DIV, 5DSR and 7DII. For BIF, In I either use the centre 9 points, which are not quite as fast as the centre point alone but still very good at quickly locking on and then staying stuck when panning or for big slow birds just the centre point. Using all points works against a clear sky, however can be too slow but will track across much of the viewfinder.

It pairs beautifully with the 100-400mm II, and I am at this stage dropping using the 1.4xTCIII. The bare 90D +100-400mm II has better IQ and resolution on the 90D than the lens +1.4xTC on the 5DIV (and the R by analogy). I was very impressed with the sharpness of the bluetit shot, for which you used the 1.4xTC on the 100-400mm II. You do get an increase in resolution with the TC with the 90D, but you lose acutance.


----------



## Cog (Sep 28, 2019)

I've started using Olympus e-m1 m II with a 300mm lens for bird photography more and more often recently. And when I travel in the summer, I often have only 40-150mm instead of 300mm. Light weight is a huge advantage if your trip is not meant to be about shooting wildlife. I'm not sure if it fits the Canon forum, but it may be interesting to compare the on-site field performance of the two systems.

So a few Oly samples from this summer. 40-150, mostly at 150mm, sometimes with a 1.4 extender.





























And brown pelicans in flight:


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2019)

Beautiful series, Cog. I really like your pictures. Well done.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2019)

Great Egret looking for breakfast
*

*


----------



## Cog (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks, Click! Nice heron! I'm waiting for a little bit cooler weather to resume field trips.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks Cog. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 28, 2019)

I have to sort out my Galapagos photos. Here are the three different boobies: starting with the Bluefooted, Redfooted and Nazca.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2019)

Beautiful series. Very interesting birds.


----------



## ISv (Sep 29, 2019)

Cog said:


> I've started using Olympus e-m1 m II with a 300mm lens for bird photography more and more often recently. And when I travel in the summer, I often have only 40-150mm instead of 300mm. Light weight is a huge advantage if your trip is not meant to be about shooting wildlife. I'm not sure if it fits the Canon forum, but it may be interesting to compare the on-site field performance of the two systems.
> 
> So a few Oly samples from this summer. 40-150, mostly at 150mm, sometimes with a 1.4 extender.
> 
> ...


Great shots Cog!


----------



## ISv (Sep 29, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I have to sort out my Galapagos photos. Here are the three different boobies: starting with the Bluefooted, Redfooted and Nazca.
> 
> 
> View attachment 186844
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## ISv (Sep 29, 2019)

My trip to find the Sharp-tailed Sandpiper (and Long-billed Dowitcher, they were already reported here last week!!!) got abrupt: we had some small storms around and there was a fallen telephone pool ahead, just 7-10miles from the destination (to go back and around the island from the opposite site was too much for me...)
Here are some photos on my way back home.
Chapter one: Juvenile Scaly-breasted Munia in comparing with the adult - there are some false reports of the African Silver-bill from very unusual/very low probability places and always from visitors to the Islands. I think somehow they are mixing the features of these two. If some one is interesting how to ID these birds, plus the Chestnut Munia (despite the age!!! The adults are easy...)) I think I can help. If nobody is planning to visit Hawaii soon it will take too much room (unnecessary!) here to tell and add photos.
First photo is adult Scaly-breasted Munia, next two are juveniles.


----------



## ISv (Sep 29, 2019)

Chapter two: I'm not in love with Cattle Egrets but after these photos I may get into (there are 3-4 species of Centipedes around, as well as 4 species of Black Widow and it's all I care about here - on the land!). You have to search for the Widows but Centipedes are readily available so, I think I have now a lot of love to the Cattle Egrets! After the second photo I was kind of scared for the bird (the insect is still alive - look at the legs!). Finally, when I was already packing my equipment it swallow the centipede!


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi ISv.
Lovely shots, especially the Scaly-breasted Munia, the egrets aren’t too shabby either! 
I’m curious, are the centipedes dangerous, venomous?

Cheers, Graham.
Ps, look what you would have missed if not for the downed pole! 
Pps, could you not just have gone over / under the pole, or was it too far to walk?


----------



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2019)

ISv said:


> My trip to find the Sharp-tailed Sandpiper (and Long-billed Dowitcher, they were already reported here last week!!!) got abrupt: we had some small storms around and there was a fallen telephone pool ahead, just 7-10miles from the destination (to go back and around the island from the opposite site was too much for me...)
> Here are some photos on my way back home.
> Chapter one: Juvenile Scaly-breasted Munia in comparing with the adult - there are some false reports of the African Silver-bill from very unusual/very low probability places and always from visitors to the Islands. I think somehow they are mixing the features of these two. If some one is interesting how to ID these birds, plus the Chestnut Munia (despite the age!!! The adults are easy...)) I think I can help. If nobody is planning to visit Hawaii soon it will take too much room (unnecessary!) here to tell and add photos.
> First photo is adult Scaly-breasted Munia, next two are juveniles.
> ...


Those Munias are probably proud of their beaks. But this is a real schnozzle on one of Darwin's Finches (Groundfinch on Genovese with the Redfooted and Nazca Boobies). (Usual 100-400/5DSR)


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2019)

Beautiful series, ISv. I especially like the Cattle Egret.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2019)

Wood Duck (immature)


----------



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2019)

ISv said:


> Chapter two: I'm not in love with Cattle Egrets but after these photos I may get into (there are 3-4 species of Centipedes around, as well as 4 species of Black Widow and it's all I care about here - on the land!). You have to search for the Widows but Centipedes are readily available so, I think I have now a lot of love to the Cattle Egrets! After the second photo I was kind of scared for the bird (the insect is still alive - look at the legs!). Finally, when I was already packing my equipment it swallow the centipede!
> View attachment 186859
> View attachment 186860
> View attachment 186861


Great shot. Did you see the blue plastic around the left foot?


----------



## ISv (Sep 29, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ISv.
> Lovely shots, especially the Scaly-breasted Munia, the egrets aren’t too shabby either!
> I’m curious, are the centipedes dangerous, venomous?
> 
> ...



Thanks Graham!
Concerning your questions: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centipede_bite
And no, you can't go around the pool. I asked one of the cops who where turning back the traffic when the work on the fallen pool could finish and his answer was "last time when it happen on this place they worked all the day". The only alternative road to my destination was to go back to Honolulu and take the road on the other side of the island (~5h in total. The way back home would be ~3h). Living on volcanic island has some disadvantages!


----------



## ISv (Sep 29, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Great shot. Did you see the blue plastic around the left foot?


Yes! I did and in the beginning I was thinking "fishing line" but it seems to be some other trash.


----------



## ISv (Sep 29, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Those Munias are probably proud of their beaks. But this is a real schnozzle on one of Darwin's Finches (Groundfinch on Genovese with the Redfooted and Nazca Boobies). (Usual 100-400/5DSR)
> 
> View attachment 186863
> 
> ...


Impressive beak really! And fine photos!
Here is one more "beak" (some ornithologists are classifying Java sparrow also as Munia (Lonchura). I know it as Pada.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2019)

ISv said:


> Impressive beak really! And fine photos!
> Here is one more "beak" (some ornithologists are classifying Java sparrow also as Munia (Lonchura). I know it as Pada.
> View attachment 186869


I love Java sparrows! Fine shot.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2019)

Dammit, I can't resist posting this pair. I have to admit it was taken on the SonyRX10 IV. An advantage of this bridge camera is the large dof.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2019)

Beautiful shot!



Well done, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Sep 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Dammit, I can't resist posting this pair. I have to admit it was taken on the SonyRX10 IV. An advantage of this bridge camera is the large dof.
> 
> View attachment 186870


 - I was expecting something of... hmmm, like your selfie when you are robbing bank. Cameras are nothing more than an instruments...
I wish the sharpness was little bit more (on other hand the soft edges may pass better for the scene!)... Otherwise - great: scene (excellent++), background (excellent+), colors - very real, it is how these birds look.
I love this photo (and I don't care how did you nail it - Hammer, Sony or just with Canon)!


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 30, 2019)

Marbled Godwit passing through my area migrating southward. Taken from a kayak.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2019)

Beautiful shots, IslanderMV.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi ISv. 
Thanks for the link, enlightening to say the least! 
Re pole, I guess when a Cop tells you turn around, you turn around unless you are out for trouble !

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> Thanks Graham!
> Concerning your questions: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centipede_bite
> And no, you can't go around the pool. I asked one of the cops who where turning back the traffic when the work on the fallen pool could finish and his answer was "last time when it happen on this place they worked all the day". The only alternative road to my destination was to go back to Honolulu and take the road on the other side of the island (~5h in total. The way back home would be ~3h). Living on volcanic island has some disadvantages!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 30, 2019)

ISv said:


> - I was expecting something of... hmmm, like your selfie when you are robbing bank. Cameras are nothing more than an instruments...
> I wish the sharpness was little bit more (on other hand the soft edges may pass better for the scene!)... Otherwise - great: scene (excellent++), background (excellent+), colors - very real, it is how these birds look.
> I love this photo (and I don't care how did you nail it - Hammer, Sony or just with Canon)!


If you want a sharper one, here is a try - using my favourite combo of the 100-400mm II on 5DSR.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2019)

Another beautiful picture, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Oct 1, 2019)

IslanderMV said:


> Marbled Godwit passing through my area migrating southward. Taken from a kayak.
> View attachment 186875
> View attachment 186876


Nice shots Islander!!! I wish I can see this bird in real ! Very rare here...


----------



## ISv (Oct 1, 2019)

AlanF said:


> If you want a sharper one, here is a try - using my favourite combo of the 100-400mm II on 5DSR.
> 
> View attachment 186884


Yeah - sharper indeed... by much! But you missed the scene - not the same!!! Bottom line is: .... OK, you know what I mean!
(Just to repeat your favorite slogan from L.P.: "Chance favors the prepared mind" - this is the original L.P. sentence BTW). 
Anyway, bridge camera is what it is... 
Any way, thanks for the nice photo and the discussion in my mind (private)!


----------



## ISv (Oct 1, 2019)

After the nice photos of Islander I was honestly not sure I have to post my new bird in my collection (I got Sunday to the place where I was blocked Saturday...).
*Long-billed Dowitcher!* I saw also the Sharp-tailed Sandpiper and have some photos taken from to much of distance. The difference between Pectoral and Sharp-tailed is miserable and you need by far better photos... On other hand watching the bird TTL (500mm) for some time you are getting into the ID...
After that again the Hawaiian Stilt and Sanderling out of the mud - it happens rather commonly, Sanderlings are usual birds around and common around the ocean !


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2019)

ISv said:


> Yeah - sharper indeed... by much! But you missed the scene - not the same!!! Bottom line is: .... OK, you know what I mean!
> (Just to repeat your favorite slogan from L.P.: "Chance favors the prepared mind" - this is the original L.P. sentence BTW).
> Anyway, bridge camera is what it is...
> Any way, thanks for the nice photo and the discussion in my mind (private)!





AlanF said:


> Luck favours the well-prepared mind, Louis Pasteur.
> Luck favours the lucky person, AlanF



LP wrote in French and the original quote is: La chance ne sourit qu'aux esprits bien préparés. ‘Chance’ is more usually translated into ‘Luck’ in current English, and LP also did say 'bien' before prepared. Google translate translates the original quote into: 'Luck is good for well-prepared minds'. Thanks for your comments on the photos - it’s always good to receive constructive criticism, and there is not enough of it here. More constructive criticism would be educational. Bonne chance, Isv!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi Alan.
Quote from Alan, “it’s always good to receive constructive criticism, and there is not enough of it here.”

Quite a while ago I was thinking of suggesting a ‘critics corner,” I started on a set of rules for my proposal, my thought was that initially it would probably be one open thread, all subjects allowed and included.

Critique Corner.
Rules.
Please post here if you really would like constructive criticism.

Don’t post here if all you want is praise.
Don’t post here if you don’t like or want criticism.

“I think this picture is rubbish” and “nice shot” are not sufficient, replies should include the reason why you do or do not like the photo, composition, lighting etc are good reasons to criticise a shot, I don’t like cats or Cadillacs are not good reasons to criticise a shot.

What do you think, worth asking for?
I have started a new thread about this Click here so please don’t reply here and derail this thread.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2019)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 3, 2019)

Two weeks plus out of the loop and boy is this thread loading slowly. I don't have the stamina right now but will once again be enjoying the posts ASAP.

I had to have a second open heart surgery to correct a small issue with the first and as a result two full weeks in the hospital and considerable discomfort but it won't be too many more weeks and I'll have the gear hanging around my neck again.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Oct 3, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Two weeks plus out of the loop and boy is this thread loading slowly. I don't have the stamina right now but will once again be enjoying the posts ASAP.
> 
> I had to have a second open heart surgery to correct a small issue with the first and as a result two full weeks in the hospital and considerable discomfort but it won't be too many more weeks and I'll have the gear hanging around my neck again.
> 
> Jack


Wow - I was wondering where did you disappear...
I cross my fingers for you Jack (not much help but it's all I can do)!
"...but it won't be too many more weeks and I'll have the gear hanging around my neck again." - *You promise!*!!
P.S. Consult with your doctor before you put your gear around your neck! Nature is fantastic medicine but you can enjoy it without photo equipment too...


----------



## Kit. (Oct 3, 2019)

Not a very good light and a small front focus, but that's the best I have.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 3, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Not a very good light and a small front focus, but that's the best I have.
> 
> View attachment 186940


Good to see you post here Kit!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 3, 2019)

Graham, in theory that's wonderful but I can't even make it work reliably in my own household so ...

Personally, I'm happy with even the stinker comments because if they are obviously not true I just laugh them off and if there is some truth, it's still beneficial.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 3, 2019)

ISv said:


> Wow - I was wondering where did you disappear...
> I cross my fingers for you Jack (not much help but it's all I can do)!
> "...but it won't be too many more weeks and I'll have the gear hanging around my neck again." - *You promise!*!!
> P.S. Consult with your doctor before you put your gear around your neck! Nature is fantastic medicine but you can enjoy it without photo equipment too...


Right on. My first priority is to get the various feeders functioning again and to just wander around the home acreage since the leaves are now coloured but still hanging up there and it is so beautiful. It's as good as medicine!

Jack


----------



## PCM-madison (Oct 5, 2019)

Green heron, Wisconsin.


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2019)

PCM-madison said:


> Green heron, Wisconsin.



Nice shot.


----------



## ISv (Oct 6, 2019)

My goal today was the Chestnut Munia (Lonchura atricapilla). First photo - adult. After that two juveniles. I was surprised by the uniformity of the young birds this year. Usually the dark (dark red-brown above and on the sides and nearly black undersides) spots are appearing in the time rather irregularly from specimen to specimen - they look almost as different species! Not this year on that place (hmm... if I had more dry time...)!
Whatever - from drizzling to rainy, time to time even sunlight. Took photos "in between the rain drops" (well, right now my equipment is drying on the lanai)!


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2019)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 6, 2019)

ISv said:


> My goal today was the Chestnut Munia (Lonchura atricapilla). First photo - adult. After that two juveniles. I was surprised by the uniformity of the young birds this year. Usually the dark (dark red-brown above and on the sides and nearly black undersides) spots are appearing in the time rather irregularly from specimen to specimen - they look almost as different species! Not this year on that place (hmm... if I had more dry time...)!
> Whatever - from drizzling to rainy, time to time even sunlight. Took photos


It's fun using photography to capture images just for the sake of recording birds. And these are nice shots as well.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 6, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Not a very good light and a small front focus, but that's the best I have.


yet it is still an interesting shot.....


----------



## AlanF (Oct 6, 2019)

I tried to photograph the different types of Darwin finches, mainly the Groundfinches with different sized beaks. Trouble was that most of the ones I saw were on the ground and not good subjects other than for the record. However, here are a male and female ones perched in Santiago island (5dsr + 100-400mm II).


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Alan. I especially like the second one.


----------



## ISv (Oct 7, 2019)

Nice shots Alan! 
"Trouble was that most of the ones I saw were on the ground and not good subjects other than for the record. " - It just means you are more photographer than birder !
On other hand we can not discriminate the birds for theirs feeding behavior - some of them are really hard to photograph out of the grass simply because if really scared they use to land high and in the dark of the crowns of the trees. And I honestly think the best way to show the birds is in their common surroundings - for the House Sparrow it could be very well just an outdoor table!
Any way, I agree that bird on a branch and well out of focus background looks more attractive for most of the observers...


----------



## Cog (Oct 7, 2019)

Big big birds


----------



## Cog (Oct 7, 2019)

And a long long neck


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2019)

Beautiful series, Cog. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2019)

ISv, I really like the second picture. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 7, 2019)

ISv said:


> Nice shots Alan!
> "Trouble was that most of the ones I saw were on the ground and not good subjects other than for the record. " - It just means you are more photographer than birder !
> On other hand we can not discriminate the birds for theirs feeding behavior - some of them are really hard to photograph out of the grass simply because if really scared they use to land high and in the dark of the crowns of the trees. And I honestly think the best way to show the birds is in their common surroundings - for the House Sparrow it could be very well just an outdoor table!
> Any way, I agree that bird on a branch and well out of focus background looks more attractive for most of the observers...


Here is a photo of a memorial to John Venn, the inventor of the Venn diagram for group classification, with some groups on it. You can choose whether you are in a single group, an overlapping pair of groups, or the triple overlap. And you can change your preference at any time.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 8, 2019)

Testing M6II with EF100-400 II.
As said earlier, the noise pattern is not pleasing when over ISO 3200.
This black-capped chikadee was taken at ISO 6400


----------



## 7DmkI (Oct 9, 2019)

Hmmm... which one to pick?
(M5, 100-400L, f5.6, 1/1000 ISO 3200)


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 9, 2019)

I'll just stick with my trusted, robust 7DmkII (even though Alan's praise of the 90D is starting to make me drool...  )
Last weekend when the sky (marginally) cleared between the rain - grey heron hunting


(7DmkII, 100-400L II @ 400mm f/5.6 ISO 400)
W.


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice shot, Wiebe.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 9, 2019)

Lava Heron keeping watch.


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2019)

Great shot. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Oct 10, 2019)

7DmkI said:


> Hmmm... which one to pick?
> (M5, 100-400L, f5.6, 1/1000 ISO 3200)
> 
> View attachment 187006


Better all of them!


----------



## ISv (Oct 10, 2019)

Here is a photo of a memorial to John Venn, the inventor of the Venn diagram for group classification, with some groups on it. You can choose whether you are in a single group, an overlapping pair of groups, or the triple overlap. And you can change your preference at any time.
View attachment 186987

[/QUOTE]
Alan, I think I'm on the very periphery of that black and just in the middle of the brown-red (or what ever color it is): I took the photos below when there was nothing else around. Be sure - any interesting bird popping suddenly nearby would completely take my attention from the scenes in these photos! I choose the Cattle Egret because it's my usual plan "B" in case of unfortunate days! These birds are common here, white(!) and you just have to search for the proper angel/background/light/expression (could be in different order)...


rby would


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 10, 2019)

Hey ISv, if that is your "plan B - if nothing else is around" - you're a lucky man  .
You manage to come close enough to them to capture all the detail in the bird - and with a good choice of lighting / angle / composition!
Choosing the optimal composition in my country is often difficult - with all the fencing and signs to keep out... (a necessity b.t.w. in a country the size of a bath towel with more then 17 million people on it ).
Another grey heron in the same field, emerging from hiding in a ditch:


Sun was coming through momentarily, diffused by some clouds
(7DmkII, 100-400L II @ 400mm f/5.6, ISO200)
W.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 10, 2019)

PLAN B! Well stated I'm mostly plan C with seldom B. 

For those that may not know/care the National Geographic site is eliminating "Your Shot" (see my personal link). I/we are devastated and there is a petition that is being signed in case any here would add their names. Here is the link.









Sign the Petition


Prevent the planned end to National Geographic's Your Shot community




www.change.org





This is Disney taking over National Geographic so one can only assume there is worse coming.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2019)

ISv said:


> Alan, I think I'm on the very periphery of that black and just in the middle of the brown-red (or what ever color it is): I took the photos below when there was nothing else around. Be sure - any interesting bird popping suddenly nearby would completely take my attention from the scenes in these photos! I choose the Cattle Egret because it's my usual plan "B" in case of unfortunate days! These birds are common here, white(!) and you just have to search for the proper angel/background/light/expression (could be in different order)...
> View attachment 187033
> View attachment 187031
> rby would
> View attachment 187032


They are all very interesting and nicely posed shots!


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, ISv. I especially like the second one.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 10, 2019)

ISv said:


> Here is a photo of a memorial to John Venn, the inventor of the Venn diagram for group classification, with some groups on it. You can choose whether you are in a single group, an overlapping pair of groups, or the triple overlap. And you can change your preference at any time.
> View attachment 186987


Alan, I think I'm on the very periphery of that black and just in the middle of the brown-red (or what ever color it is): I took the photos below when there was nothing else around. Be sure - any interesting bird popping suddenly nearby would completely take my attention from the scenes in these photos! I choose the Cattle Egret because it's my usual plan "B" in case of unfortunate days! These birds are common here, white(!) and you just have to search for the proper angel/background/light/expression (could be in different order)...
View attachment 187033
View attachment 187031
rby would
View attachment 187032

[/QUOTE]


Sometimes, you see a bird and the dinosaur ancestry peeks through; for me it did in that first photo for some reason.


----------



## ISv (Oct 11, 2019)

Nat_WA said:


> Hey ISv, if that is your "plan B - if nothing else is around" - you're a lucky man  .
> You manage to come close enough to them to capture all the detail in the bird - and with a good choice of lighting / angle / composition!
> Choosing the optimal composition in my country is often difficult - with all the fencing and signs to keep out... (a necessity b.t.w. in a country the size of a bath towel with more then 17 million people on it ).
> Another grey heron in the same field, emerging from hiding in a ditch:
> ...


Wiebe, these are all around here and in some places (like parks and beaches) they are something close to the House sparrow: they are used to be +/- close to people. This, and the kind of personality they use to display time to time makes them good "plan B" (when for example you didn't find your bird of interest or you are waiting - in hope - for it).
Anyway - good bird if you don't want to go home with empty memory card!


----------



## ERHP (Oct 13, 2019)

Anytime you leave with at least one sequence you are happy with is a good day. Sitting in the mud tonight it was pretty quiet as the tide was still draining from the inlet and there was not much to keep the wildlife active. I had a group of Killdeer, a couple of Black Bellied Plovers, and some Western Sandpipers at various places but nothing super interesting until just before the sun set. A Greater Yellowlegs wandered up from behind, and fortunately for me, turned and caught a fish at a great angle for the remaining light. 





1DX K II 600 f/4 II 1.4X III 1/500 : f/6.3 : ISO 1000 @840mm


----------



## ISv (Oct 13, 2019)

ERHP said:


> Anytime you leave with at least one sequence you are happy with is a good day. Sitting in the mud tonight it was pretty quiet as the tide was still draining from the inlet and there was not much to keep the wildlife active. I had a group of Killdeer, a couple of Black Bellied Plovers, and some Western Sandpipers at various places but nothing super interesting until just before the sun set. A Greater Yellowlegs wandered up from behind, and fortunately for me, turned and caught a fish at a great angle for the remaining light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice!


----------



## ISv (Oct 13, 2019)

OK! My response: we were few friends going to the beach today (one of us had a birthday!). Together with the rest (wife, children and so on...) rather big company. My particular goal was (because of the low tide at the hours we got there...) were the Wandering Tattler and eventually Night Heron fishing. Surprisingly for me we saw the Wandering Tattler just +/-5-8 minutes of the walk! And there were two Night Herons watching the water just ~70-100 yards away! 
There are some days like this - you are just lucky and not just by single point. I got both my goals for a nothing of time - and was happy to enjoy the beer in the rest of the time!


----------



## ISv (Oct 13, 2019)

And we go fishing... For the last two photos don't ask me "how" - I honestly have no idea how I got that background!!! Otherwise I would like to use that 
knowledge further...


----------



## ISv (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh... and only the photo from the beach itself before I got to deep into the beer! Just Rudy Turnstone but in somewhat unusual situation.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2019)

ERHP said:


> Anytime you leave with at least one sequence you are happy with is a good day. Sitting in the mud tonight it was pretty quiet as the tide was still draining from the inlet and there was not much to keep the wildlife active. I had a group of Killdeer, a couple of Black Bellied Plovers, and some Western Sandpipers at various places but nothing super interesting until just before the sun set. A Greater Yellowlegs wandered up from behind, and fortunately for me, turned and caught a fish at a great angle for the remaining light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely light in general!


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2019)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2019)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 14, 2019)

It's been awhile for me posting, I've been out every day after work since the end of August, chasing the fall warblers around. It is pretty much wrapped up now, even though yesterday I still had 11 warbler species, 4 of which were considered late. Fall warbler migration is extremely hard to photograph, compared to the spring, because of all the leaves and usually cloudy weather conditions. Then when you do get sun, it's nothing but shadows and terrible lighting. Anyway, here in Milwaukee, another fantastic warbler migration with 26 species in the last 5 weeks. All photos taken with 7D mkll / EF500 f4 / 1.4xlll. I will make two posts and list their names, for some of you unfamiliar with the species.

Jeremy

Blackpoll Warbler (1st fall)
Black-throated Green Warbler (1st fall)
Canada Warbler (male-1st fall)
Cape May Warbler (female-fall)
Chestnut-sided Warbler (1st fall)
Golden-winged Warbler (male-fall)
Mourning Warbler (female-1st fall)
Tennessee Warbler (female-fall)


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 14, 2019)

Here are a few more. All taken with 7D mkll / EF500 f4 / 1.4xlll.

Jeremy

American Redstart (female-fall)
Black-and-white Warbler (1st fall)
Common Yellowthroat (female-1st fall)
Golden-winged Warbler (1st fall)
Magnolia Warbler (1st fall)
Magnolia Warbler (female-fall)
Nashville Warbler (1st fall)
Ovenbird (1st fall)
Wilson's Warbler (1st fall)
Wilson's Warbler (male-fall)


----------



## jprusa (Oct 14, 2019)

j
Here are a few more. All taken with 7D mkll / EF500 f4 / 1.4xlll.
Jeremy
American Redstart (female-fall)
Black-and-white Warbler (1st fall)
Common Yellowthroat (female-1st fall)
Golden-winged Warbler (1st fall)
Magnolia Warbler (1st fall)
Magnolia Warbler (female-fall)
Nashville Warbler (1st fall)
Ovenbird (1st fall)
Wilson's Warbler (1st fall)
Wilson's Warbler (male-fall)
[ATTACH type="full" alt="American Redstart (female-fall) 106.jpg said:


> 187079[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 187080
> View attachment 187081
> View attachment 187082
> ...


Beautiful shots , I was in Cherokee NC looking for warblers and the leaves were very annoying .


----------



## ISv (Oct 14, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> Here are a few more. All taken with 7D mkll / EF500 f4 / 1.4xlll.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Beautiful birds Jeremy! And as usually a lot of *great shots* - I believe you had a lot of fun!


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 14, 2019)

This great blue heron was resting on a tree next to a pond, yesterday.
EOS-R and Sigma 60-600mm, @600mm, f7.1



And this wood duck was swimming nearby.


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks guys, it's always a lot of fun!


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2019)

Beautiful series, Jeremy. Well done.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2019)

I really like your pictures, bhf3737. Nicely done.


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 20, 2019)

We've had a Carolina Wren hanging around a local park for a couple months. Yesterday, I was out and he was very cooperative. It's not rare or anything, rather not very common. 7D mkll / EF500 f4 / 1.4xlll

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2019)

Beautiful series, Jeremy. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 20, 2019)

This great horned owl was resting on a nearby tree, yesterday. 
EOS-R & Sigma 60-600mm @600mm.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2019)

Great shot, bhf3737.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 20, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Jeremy. I especially like the first picture.



And I like the last. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 20, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> This great horned owl was resting on a nearby tree, yesterday.
> EOS-R & Sigma 60-600mm @600mm.
> View attachment 187164



Love the "fall" coloration in this shot. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2019)

My first shot of a kingfisher with the 90D amd 100-400mm II. It was a very overcast day and obscured view. But, it shows the new camera is pretty useful.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 20, 2019)

Our local juvenile Reddish Egret has shown up for the season and its been amusing to follow the fishing antics. Yesterday, it decided after fishing for a bit to just plop down on the vegetation about 20-25' from me for a little preening session. I'm always amused by the careful head scratching that occurs.





1DX MK II 600f/4 II 1/1600 : f/11 : ISO 1000


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2019)

ERHP said:


> Our local juvenile Reddish Egret has shown up for the season and its been amusing to follow the fishing antics. Yesterday, it decided after fishing for a bit to just plop down on the vegetation about 20-25' from me for a little preening session. I'm always amused by the careful head scratching that occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like a real bruiser!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2019)

90D again today at iso2000 1/250s and European Robin.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2019)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2019)

AlanF said:


> 90D again today at iso2000 1/250s and European Robin.




I really like this shot. Well done, Alan.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 20, 2019)

AlanF said:


> 90D again today at iso2000 1/250s and European Robin.
> 
> View attachment 187166


Beautiful shot Alan! This is what I have been waiting to see from the 90D.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2019)

jprusa said:


> Beautiful shot Alan! This is what I have been waiting to see from the 90D.


Thanks! I'm using PhotoNinja for processing .dng files generated from .cr3 files by Adobe Camera Raw as Ninja cleans up noise so remarkably well (DxO PL is not yet compatible). But, DPP is working pretty well, much better than I recall than in the past.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 20, 2019)

Harlequin ducks are quite rare to see them here in Calgary.
EOS-R & Sigma 60-600mm @600mm.


And they flew away immediately.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, bhf3737. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Oct 21, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> And I like the last.
> 
> Jack


Actually I like all of them!


----------



## ISv (Oct 21, 2019)

I have only this bathing Rudy turnstone from yesterday. 
Alan, 90D at ISO 2000 looks very impressive!


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2019)

Nice pictures, ISv. I really like the second one.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 21, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Harlequin ducks are quite rare to see them here in Calgary.
> EOS-R & Sigma 60-600mm @600mm.
> View attachment 187172
> 
> ...



Send them to Edmonton!

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 21, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Send them to Edmonton!
> 
> Jack


Their population is rather low and they migrate usually in October to November heading south.
So the odds to go north is low. But who knows, they may show up in Edmonton in a couple of days!


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 21, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, bhf3737. I especially like the first one. Well done.


These birds were in a rush, resting for about 15 minutes and gone. I couldn't get a good peak and just a few snaps.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 21, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> These birds were in a rush, resting for about 15 minutes and gone. I couldn't get a good peak and just a few snaps.


Yes, I know that was a challenging request!  But at least it's interesting to ponder that global warming may indeed give me the opportunity on day.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Oct 22, 2019)

It is always nice to photograph a new bird , not a good picture but a good bird. Yellow-billed Cuckoo


----------



## ISv (Oct 23, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Yes, I know that was a challenging request!  But at least it's interesting to ponder that global warming may indeed give me the opportunity on day.
> 
> Jack


Jack ! "Yes, I know that was a challenging request!  " - you are a minimalist obviously (and yes! - I understand your humor!)!


----------



## ISv (Oct 23, 2019)

jprusa said:


> It is always nice to photograph a new bird , not a good picture but a good bird. Yellow-billed Cuckoo
> View attachment 187191


Congratulations! "It is always nice to photograph a new bird ..." - tell me about this! Sometimes I'm posting photos that are not to much in line - just because I'm *so *proud of my new catch** On other hand it is always interesting to see new bird - at least for me...


----------



## AlanF (Oct 23, 2019)

jprusa said:


> It is always nice to photograph a new bird , not a good picture but a good bird. Yellow-billed Cuckoo
> View attachment 187191


It’s one of our two major goals; recording a new bird or getting a better photo of an older catch. Cuckoos are interesting birds. Well done.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 23, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It’s one of our two major goals; recording a new bird or getting a better photo of an older catch. Cuckoos are interesting birds. Well done.


Thanks Alan!


----------



## jprusa (Oct 23, 2019)

ISv said:


> Congratulations! "It is always nice to photograph a new bird ..." - tell me about this! Sometimes I'm posting photos that are not to much in line - just because I'm *so *proud of my new catch** On other hand it is always interesting to see new bird - at least for me...


Thanks ISv.This is why I love this thread because I get to see photographs of birds from places that I will never visit.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 23, 2019)

Another great horned owl surrounded by Autumn leaves and rather hard to spot.
She was pretending to be sleep but with one eye open she was cautiously watching!
EOS-R + Sigma 60-600mm


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2019)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done, bhf3737.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 23, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Nicely done, bhf3737.


Thanks Click. This one was huge in size (females are larger than male) but well camouflaged and hard to spot. I needed to step back to have her in the frame.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 23, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Another great horned owl surrounded by Autumn leaves and rather hard to spot.
> She was pretending to be sleep but with one eye open she was cautiously watching!
> EOS-R + Sigma 60-600mm
> View attachment 187193



I tried earlier this year to get a clean shot of one in Florida. This was the best one, but it meant a lot to me as it was my first of this incredible bird.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 24, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I tried earlier this year to get a clean shot of one in Florida. This was the best one, but it meant a lot to me as it was my first of this incredible bird.


In spite of their rather big size, it is hard to find them here in Autumn because of their real good camouflage and even harder to get a clean picture of them. Perhaps when snow comes, they will be more visible.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 24, 2019)

This beautiful female Bufflehead duck was smiling when swimming away!
They have migrated to Calgary for winter. They are medium-distance migrants spending winter in south Alberta and northern US.
EOS-R + Sigma 60-600mm


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2019)

Beautiful. Great shot, bhf3737.


----------



## ISv (Oct 24, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I tried earlier this year to get a clean shot of one in Florida. This was the best one, but it meant a lot to me as it was my first of this incredible bird.
> 
> View attachment 187194


Still good Alan: the light in that scene is rather tricky. I have no idea how much time did you get to takes the photos (sometimes it is miserable - if not most of the time). If I had enough time I wold exposure for the highlights and in PP will lift the rest... Sometimes there is no time and back in the time there was not enough knowledge (or most probably lack of experience) for me to make fast adjustments.
Any way - I still have to see that bird - you are lucky!


----------



## ISv (Oct 24, 2019)

Bhf3737 - Really nice one!!!
It looks like she knows you have a rush for her (I would have too - I still have to take a photo of that one!)!


----------



## ISv (Oct 24, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> This beautiful female Bufflehead duck was smiling when swimming away!
> They have migrated to Calgary for winter. They are medium-distance migrants spending winter in south Alberta and northern US.
> EOS-R + Sigma 60-600mm
> View attachment 187197


"They are medium-distance migrants spending winter in south Alberta and northern US."
Hmm... by the way they are coming to Hawaii too - could be the influence of some events (like high wind systems). This year still no report - despite in the previous few years they were regular visitors (just few - but every year!).


----------



## AlanF (Oct 24, 2019)

ISv said:


> Still good Alan: the light in that scene is rather tricky. I have no idea how much time did you get to takes the photos (sometimes it is miserable - if not most of the time). If I had enough time I wold exposure for the highlights and in PP will lift the rest... Sometimes there is no time and back in the time there was not enough knowledge (or most probably lack of experience) for me to make fast adjustments.
> Any way - I still have to see that bird - you are lucky!


It was pretty difficult to photo. Here it is with the highlights darkened and the midtones and shadows lifted PP as alternative to achieve your suggestions. The sky is certainly more blue!


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2019)

I really like your second version. Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 24, 2019)

Click said:


> I really like your second version. Well done, Alan.


Isv makes gentle hints that are useful. Feedback is welcome when it makes positive suggestions of how to improve an image.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 24, 2019)

ISv said:


> Bhf3737 - Really nice one!!!
> It looks like she knows you have a rush for her (I would have too - I still have to take a photo of that one!)!


Actually the male Bufflehead duck is more colorful with green and purple head and a large white patch on the back of its head. Its color pattern is too contrasty. Exposing for white, the head will be total black and exposing for the head will blow the highlights. In this one I tried the latter to record the glossy green purple head.


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2019)

Another beautiful shot. Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 24, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Actually the male Bufflehead duck is more colorful with green and purple head and a large white patch on the back of its head. Its color pattern is too contrasty. Exposing for white, the head will be total black and exposing for the head will blow the highlights. In this one I tried the latter to record the glossy green purple head.
> View attachment 187208


Lovely colours, and there is a real dilemma on what to expose for. Have you tried lowering the highlights and fiddling with the exposure in post?


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Oct 24, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Actually the male Bufflehead duck is more colorful with green and purple head and a large white patch on the back of its head. Its color pattern is too contrasty. Exposing for white, the head will be total black and exposing for the head will blow the highlights. In this one I tried the latter to record the glossy green purple head.
> View attachment 187208


As Alan suggests, you might be better off exposing for the highlights (you're at *+1* EC here - the highlights didn't stand a chance) and lift the head in PP?

It's _much_ easier to get some detail back from "Shadows" than blown highlights, and I suspect that there would be detail to recover from the head, at 0 EC, using Evaluative metering.

Can I ask which Raw converter you're using? They're not all created equal, where highlight/shadow recovery is concerned.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 24, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Lovely colours, and there is a real dilemma on what to expose for. Have you tried lowering the highlights and fiddling with the exposure in post?





Keith_Reeder said:


> As Alan suggests, you might be better off exposing for the highlights (you're at *+1* EC here - the highlights didn't stand a chance) and lift the head in PP?
> It's _much_ easier to get some detail back from "Shadows" than blown highlights, and I suspect that there would be detail to recover from the head, at 0 EC, using Evaluative metering.
> Can I ask which Raw converter you're using? They're not all created equal, where highlight/shadow recovery is concerned.



Thanks Alan and keith for comments. I use Lightroom CC to import and auto-convert all RAW to DNG. It takes a little time to convert them all, but convenient for safe keeping afterwards. I took a couple of shots exposing for the highlights, as you suggested, but the noise in the recovered shadows were high and colos were washed out, so it defeated the intention of capturing the colorful head. I should have had the speed/ISO down at the first place, 1/1000sec was too low here. I should work more on the setting and technique, definitely.


----------



## ISv (Oct 27, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Isv makes gentle hints that are useful. Feedback is welcome when it makes positive suggestions of how to improve an image.


I have no idea how gentle my suggestions (it will differ from person to person I think) are but if they work - I would keep that language!
BTW Alan, with you it's easier - you rarely post ready for critique photos and to critique you should not be that destructive. In some other cases I'm strongly "pass" (despite I really would like to give some useful, at least from my point of view advise - and BTW not to show up, if I want to show up I prefer to post some photos... well, not all of them are... hmmm... let say good advise)!


----------



## ISv (Oct 27, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Actually the male Bufflehead duck is more colorful with green and purple head and a large white patch on the back of its head. Its color pattern is too contrasty. Exposing for white, the head will be total black and exposing for the head will blow the highlights. In this one I tried the latter to record the glossy green purple head.
> View attachment 187208


Well, if you like that colors, lack of details in highlights (because you choose pure white = no recoverable detail) and eventually high saturation and may be contrast (not sure you have added the last two in PP - than it's just your "artistic" expression, and I think it's OK! Not my style but you shouldn't care about my style - any way it's mine!
Any way, what I would like to say is that I have hard time to ID the bird (not big deal if you are not in the birding) but it shouldn't be necessary problem for you!


----------



## ISv (Oct 27, 2019)

My "artistic" expression" of the baby White Tern!


----------



## jprusa (Oct 27, 2019)

Great shot ISv !


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2019)

Beautiful shot. Well done, ISv.


----------



## Vern too (Oct 27, 2019)

A few wading birds from our October beach trip. 5DSR & 5DMkIV, 600II + 1.4X III & 100-400 II.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 27, 2019)

Vern too said:


> A few wading birds from our October beach trip. 5DSR & 5DMkIV, 600II + 1.4X III & 100-400 II.
> View attachment 187248
> View attachment 187249
> View attachment 187250
> ...


Very nice photos but you have posted multiple times and might wish to delete some.


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2019)

Very nice series, Vern too. 

Welcome to CR.


----------



## Vern too (Oct 27, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Very nice photos but you have posted multiple times and might wish to delete some.


my bad - will fix - thanks


----------



## AlanF (Oct 27, 2019)

Vern too said:


> my bad - will fix - thanks


Brings back good memories of my trip to Florida at the beginning of the year (also with a 5DSR and 10o0-400mm II).


----------



## ISv (Oct 27, 2019)

jprusa said:


> Great shot ISv !


Thanks! I hope you don't mean the second photo where I changed the colors - I did it for my daughter who sad "yeah, but they are so boringly white"!


----------



## ISv (Oct 27, 2019)

Vern too said:


> A few wading birds from our October beach trip. 5DSR & 5DMkIV, 600II + 1.4X III & 100-400 II.
> View attachment 187264
> View attachment 187265
> View attachment 187266
> ...


Beautiful shots!


----------



## Vern too (Oct 30, 2019)

One more.


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2019)

Nice shot, Vern too.


----------



## Pape (Oct 30, 2019)

RP ,70-300mm f5,6 nano usm


----------



## Click (Oct 30, 2019)

Beautiful shots. I especially like the first one. Well done, Pape.


----------



## Pape (Oct 30, 2019)

Bit soft i wonder if it would be good idea stop to 8 and use higher iso? f5,6 and 800 iso now


----------



## AlanF (Oct 30, 2019)

Pape said:


> Bit soft i wonder if it would be good idea stop to 8 and use higher iso? f5,6 and 800 iso now


They are very nice photos. I think you might be limited by the sharpness of the lens. They are reasonably sharp but I tried out the 70-300mm this week and found it not up to the 100-400mm II at 300mm.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 30, 2019)

Pape said:


> Bit soft i wonder if it would be good idea stop to 8 and use higher iso? f5,6 and 800 iso now




What shutter speed was it? The edges of the wing feathers look quite sharp to me which suggests subject movement may be an issue.


----------



## Pape (Oct 31, 2019)

1/1200s yeah i gues if it pecked there can be movement.
Those little birds are always on movement and depht of sharpess is very shallow on 300mm 5,6 2meter.
Yes alan test i been reading says 85 out from 100 sharpness when 100-400 can do 92. on F8 they are more close


----------



## ISv (Oct 31, 2019)

Vern too said:


> One more.
> View attachment 187301


And one more: nice!


----------



## ISv (Oct 31, 2019)

Pape, this are good shots but if you want to know how to make them better (not exactly these but in the in the next attempt) you have to upload more data:
With 1/1200s you shouldn't have serious problems with the movement of the birds, even handhold. Yes - if you go to at least f6.3 it should help...
I would like to know what kind of AF settings you were using - I usually use (Alan, please help me with the translation to Canon language) continuous shooting with 9 focus points focus tracking, VR(IS) on, even on tripod - but depend on where the tripod is standing and if the ballhead is locked on (with such a birds it's never locked and usually not on stable ground)!
And as Alan already said - it could be the lens... (I would like to add - it could be your technique of hand-holding too).


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2019)

Pape said:


> 1/1200s yeah i gues if it pecked there can be movement.
> Those little birds are always on movement and depht of sharpess is very shallow on 300mm 5,6 2meter.
> Yes alan test i been reading says 85 out from 100 sharpness when 100-400 can do 92. on F8 they are more close


The 70-300 is a very good and sharp lens and I have been thinking of getting one. You will see the difference in sharpness only when you crop hard.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2019)

ISv said:


> Pape, this are good shots but if you want to know how to make them better (not exactly these but in the in the next attempt) you have to upload more data:
> With 1/1200s you shouldn't have serious problems with the movement of the birds, even handhold. Yes - if you go to at least f6.3 it should help...
> I would like to know what kind of AF settings you were using - I usually use (Alan, please help me with the translation to Canon language) continuous shooting with 9 focus points focus tracking, VR(IS) on, even on tripod - but depend on where the tripod is standing and if the ballhead is locked on (with such a birds it's never locked and usually not on stable ground)!
> And as Alan already said - it could be the lens... (I would like to add - it could be your technique of hand-holding too).


Translate from Nikonese to Canonese: "continuous shooting with 9 focus points focus tracking" depends on whether you are using mirrorless or DSLR. For mirrorless, which I think Pape uses, it will be continuous AF with tracking. For Canon DSLR it will be AI Servo with central 9-point zone focus. For for small birds in foliage or perched, I use with a DSLR the centre point or just centre with Canon as it is highly selective of what it is focussed on and very precise and rapid to focus. For birds in flight I use the centre 9 points as it is easier to keep track of the bird while panning. I don't use mirrorless for birds (though I love the M5 and 90D in liveview for portraits).


----------



## Pape (Oct 31, 2019)

yeah i think i am just hoping imposible sharpnesses ,its hard get good pictures from lively little birds like smaller tits.
I been using bigger one spot with servo ,trying to get it head but hard to get eye sharp whit nonexistent dof 
Bird eye focus would be nice imporvement


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 31, 2019)

ISv said:


> Pape, this are good shots but if you want to know how to make them better (not exactly these but in the in the next attempt) you have to upload more data:
> With 1/1200s you shouldn't have serious problems with the movement of the birds, even handhold. Yes - if you go to at least f6.3 it should help...
> I would like to know what kind of AF settings you were using - I usually use (Alan, please help me with the translation to Canon language) continuous shooting with 9 focus points focus tracking, VR(IS) on, even on tripod - but depend on where the tripod is standing and if the ballhead is locked on (with such a birds it's never locked and usually not on stable ground)!
> And as Alan already said - it could be the lens... (I would like to add - it could be your technique of hand-holding too).



In my experience, I would much prefer to shoot 1/600 and faster for small birds. These critters are really twitchy and if there is anything more than a light breeze 1/200 will blur everything, especially if you are cropping.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi Mike.
Pape says he was at 1 / 1200 so double your suggested threshold, your not wrong about twitchy!

Cheers, Graham.



Mikehit said:


> In my experience, I would much prefer to shoot 1/600 and faster for small birds. These critters are really twitchy and if there is anything more than a light breeze 1/200 will blur everything, especially if you are cropping.


----------



## ISv (Nov 1, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Translate from Nikonese to Canonese: "continuous shooting with 9 focus points focus tracking" depends on whether you are using mirrorless or DSLR. For mirrorless, which I think Pape uses, it will be continuous AF with tracking. For Canon DSLR it will be AI Servo with central 9-point zone focus. For for small birds in foliage or perched, I use with a DSLR the centre point or just centre with Canon as it is highly selective of what it is focussed on and very precise and rapid to focus. For birds in flight I use the centre 9 points as it is easier to keep track of the bird while panning. I don't use mirrorless for birds (though I love the M5 and 90D in liveview for portraits).


"Translate from Nikonese to Canonese" - Thanks Alan! And with this part of your post you made my day - I was laughing pretty long . Thanks again!


----------



## ISv (Nov 1, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mike.
> *Paper* says he was at 1 / 1200 so double your suggested threshold, your not wrong about twitchy!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


! Thanks Graham - I was going to ignore that post but: sometimes people (for me it's usually before the morning coffee) don't see some digits...
On other hand by some reasons (could be the same) another people are adding letters to the real(?) name! I use to do the same mistakes, so it is just... let say fun!?
Anyway - I hope no bad feelings anyone?


----------



## ISv (Nov 1, 2019)

Pape said:


> yeah i think i am just hoping imposible sharpnesses ,its hard get good pictures from lively little birds like smaller tits.
> I been using bigger one spot with servo ,trying to get it head but hard to get eye sharp whit nonexistent dof
> Bird eye focus would be nice imporvement


"yeah i think i am just hoping imposible sharpnesses ,its hard get good pictures from lively little birds like smaller tits." - Me thinks: you will! - one way or another (better equipment - like longer lens, or better skills... I don't really think 300mm are good enough for such a small birds but you could eventually improve your skills to sneak closer to them !).
Here are few pics (not really that good, except the Redstart may be!) from my summer vacation in Europe...
About the same size of birds (both tits are ~(eventually, not always!) 1cm bigger, the Black Redstart is ~2cm bigger). Lens at 500mm!
1. Marsh tit
2. Willow tit
3. Black Redstart


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi ISv. 
Thanks, no hard feelings and I try not to point out mistakes unless I think it changes the context of the post! I’m also aware that many here do not have English as a first language , as I can’t speak more than a couple of words in any other language I am in awe of them! 
I could blame the spell correction algorithms, however in my case it comes down to the idiot doing the proof reading and seeing what I *thought* I wrote and not what *spell check changed it to!* 
Damn spell check just changed to into too! 
People in glasshouses shouldn’t throw stones! 
My apologies to Pape for miss spelling your name. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> ! Thanks Graham - I was going to ignore that post but: sometimes people (for me it's usually before the morning coffee) don't see some digits...
> On other hand by some reasons (could be the same) another people are adding letters to the real(?) name! I use to do the same mistakes, so it is just... let say fun!?
> Anyway - I hope no bad feelings anyone?


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2019)

Very nice series, ISv. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Pape (Nov 1, 2019)

No worries paper is lot better than ape  Mostly needing practice and skill . Little tits are good ones to practice ,occasionally they come to minimum focus distance if could just score succesfull shoot  Excellent photos ISv!


----------



## ISv (Nov 2, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ISv.
> Thanks, no hard feelings and I try not to point out mistakes unless I think it changes the context of the post! I’m also aware that many here do not have English as a first language , as I can’t speak more than a couple of words in any other language I am in awe of them!
> I could blame the spell correction algorithms, however in my case it comes down to the idiot doing the proof reading and seeing what I *thought* I wrote and not what *spell check changed it to!*
> Damn spell check just changed to into too!
> ...


"...in my case it comes down to the idiot doing the proof reading and seeing what I *thought* I wrote..." - Graham you could be everything but definitely not an "idiot"! 
And I will memorize "People in glasshouses shouldn’t throw stones! " - this is good one!
 - funny, right now I notice that "Valvebounce", "ISv" and "Pape" are red underlined by my spell check. Whatever - have a nice weekend!


----------



## ISv (Nov 4, 2019)

And some from today. I can't resist the White Terns, especially the juveniles... First two photos not very sharp - in the rush I forgot to turn on the image 
stabilization. Bad light, casting heavy colors on the white - had opportunity to check how works the new HSL feature of DxO PL3. Found it very promising but needs mastering (as everything else)!


----------



## ISv (Nov 4, 2019)

And few more. The only new thing (I have posted before several pics of the bird) here, is the Papaya fruit. I added there the Japanese White Eye only to get a pretext for smuggling the photos into this threat! ISO 1000.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2019)

Beautiful shots. Well done, ISv.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 4, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mike.
> Paper says he was at 1 / 1200 so double your suggested threshold, your not wrong about twitchy!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thank you for the correction ! I did not see the leading '1'


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi Mike. 
I guess that makes us both fallible humans. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mikehit said:


> Thank you for the correction ! I did not see the leading '1'


----------



## AlanF (Nov 4, 2019)

Stout-billed Cinclodes_(oven-bird). Ecuador.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2019)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Nov 5, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. Well done, ISv.


Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (Nov 5, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Stout-billed Cinclodes_(oven-bird). Ecuador.
> 
> View attachment 187388


Very good shot Alan!


----------



## jmeyer (Nov 5, 2019)

Is anyone on here close to Albany, Wyoming? There is currently a Red Flanked Bluetail being seen and photographed. The bird is from Siberia in summer and in the middle of the continent over there during winter. If anyone is and is interested in a location, message me and I'll give you more info. Thanks. 

Jeremy


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 5, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> Is anyone on here close to Albany, Wyoming? There is currently a Red Flanked Bluetail being seen and photographed. The bird is from Siberia in summer and in the middle of the continent over there during winter. If anyone is and is interested in a location, message me and I'll give you more info. Thanks.
> 
> Jeremy



Pretty bird! Wish I weren't here in the snow in Alberta. 


https://ebird.org/species/refblu


----------



## AlanF (Nov 5, 2019)

Jack, for you to cheer you up from the warm Ecuadorean Andes while you are now up to your neck in driven Canadian snow. A selection of Tanagers shot by wife using the 5DIV and her 100-400mm II. Lucky woman will be using the 90D +100-400mm II next week while I'll use the heavier 5DSR + 100-400mm II and probably the 1.4xTC as well in our birding trip to the Hula valley.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2019)

Beautiful birds! Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 5, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Jack, for you to cheer you up from the warm Ecuadorean Andes while you are now up to your neck in driven Canadian snow. A selection of Tanagers shot by wife using the 5DIV and her 100-400mm II. Lucky woman will be using the 90D +100-400mm II next week while I'll use the heavier 5DSR + 100-400mm II and probably the 1.4xTC as well in our birding trip to the Hula valley.
> 
> View attachment 187394
> View attachment 187395
> ...



I guess I should clarify - about 2mm of snow as of yesterday, but regardless, it still looks white. Funny, wherever we went in Costa Rica, the popular draw for birds was bananas and of course they grow locally and aren't expensive to put out at the feeders. Overall, the local folks seem to be pretty keen on attracting birds and I think I know why. 

Gorgeous birds! Great photos of them.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Nov 9, 2019)

Walking around some local fields I saw one of the Kestrels hovering to my right and as I started to go that way, she dove. A moment later she came back up and flew back the direction I had just came from, landing on a side branch of a tobacco tree with a mouse. It took a bit to get some shots of her eating without the topmost branch in the way but after she was done, she hopped up on the top branch and did some preening/stretching just as the sun was dropping behind the horizon. Almost like she was showing off for me as she went through the whole routine twice and some of the stretches a couple more times.





1DX MK II 600 f/4 II 1.4X III @840mm 1/500 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## AlanF (Nov 9, 2019)

ERHP said:


> Walking around some local fields I saw one of the Kestrels hovering to my right and as I started to go that way, she dove. A moment later she came back up and flew back the direction I had just came from, landing on a side branch of a tobacco tree with a mouse. It took a bit to get some shots of her eating without the topmost branch in the way but after she was done, she hopped up on the top branch and did some preening/stretching just as the sun was dropping behind the horizon. Almost like she was showing off for me as she went through the whole routine twice and some of the stretches a couple more times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good pose!


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2019)

Beautiful! Great shot. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 9, 2019)

Staying on the beautiful campus of the Weizmann Institute in Israel, which is full of birds. They are pretty difficult to shoot but the 90D +100-400mm II was up to it. Palestinian Sunbird, Eurasian Jay, White Wagtail, White Spectacled BulBul, Indian Myna (ugh), Syrian WoodPecker and Rose-Ringed Parakeet made a nice haul on a walk.


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2019)

Beautiful series. I really like your pictures. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Nov 10, 2019)

ERHP said:


> Walking around some local fields I saw one of the Kestrels hovering to my right and as I started to go that way, she dove. A moment later she came back up and flew back the direction I had just came from, landing on a side branch of a tobacco tree with a mouse. It took a bit to get some shots of her eating without the topmost branch in the way but after she was done, she hopped up on the top branch and did some preening/stretching just as the sun was dropping behind the horizon. Almost like she was showing off for me as she went through the whole routine twice and some of the stretches a couple more times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great posing from the bird! WHY, WHY not little bit sharper and you would make me cry!!! Even like this - lovely! Thanks!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 10, 2019)

ISv said:


> Great posing from the bird! WHY, WHY not little bit sharper and you would make me cry!!! Even like this - lovely! Thanks!


Is the lighting making it a challenge?

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Nov 10, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Is the lighting making it a challenge?
> 
> Jack



f/8 at 840mm was really my limitation and with her moving plus the breeze, I settled at 1/500th . At 35', I have about 2.5" of DoF to play with so I can focus further down the body and risk the eye being out or go for the eye on a 10-12" long bird. Based on the timestamp, this was taken about 14 minutes before sunset so lighting definitely added to my challenges. The image is the original height, though I converted to 8 x 10 to reduce a lot of the empty blue sky.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 10, 2019)

ERHP said:


> f/8 at 840mm was really my limitation and with her moving plus the breeze, I settled at 1/500th . At 35', I have about 2.5" of DoF to play with so I can focus further down the body and risk the eye being out or go for the eye on a 10-12" long bird. Based on the timestamp, this was taken about 14 minutes before sunset so lighting definitely added to my challenges. The image is the original height, though I converted to 8 x 10 to reduce a lot of the empty blue sky.


The beak and eye are in perfect focus, and the somewhat oof of the tail and wings are acceptable to me and might even enhance it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 10, 2019)

AlanF said:


> The beak and eye are in perfect focus, and the somewhat oof of the tail and wings are acceptable to me and might even enhance it.


I agree. It strikes me as being very similar to my situation when I am stuck with a certain degree of back lighting and have to use a lower than preferred shutter. It's such a striking shot that I'm wondering if some work on the shadows and contrast wouldn't help. I'm learning some tricks as the years pass but certainly not commenting with significant expertise! 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 10, 2019)

Went round with the 5DSR and 100-400mm II + 1.4xTCIII today to compare. Stonechat, White Wagtail and White Spectacled BulBul. The light was very good but the small birds were distant. The parakeets at the end were at roosting time, but I got there earlier with better light as dusk came in and could use faster shutter speeds.


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2019)

Very nice series, Alan. I really like the second picture. Well done.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 12, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I agree. It strikes me as being very similar to my situation when I am stuck with a certain degree of back lighting and have to use a lower than preferred shutter. It's such a striking shot that I'm wondering if some work on the shadows and contrast wouldn't help. I'm learning some tricks as the years pass but certainly not commenting with significant expertise!
> 
> Jack


When I had the backlight situation with the Yellow Crown and the large crab I was shooting a lot lower shutter speed than I wanted while trying to keep the DoF deep enough to capture all the detail. People always tell me to just shoot a higher ISO but that tends to create additional work, unless the intent is only to produce 'small' images for the social platforms. I'm still learning myself and hope I never stop. CC is something always accepted, I'm just not sure how much differently I could have taken that shot without giving up something else.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 12, 2019)

ERHP said:


> When I had the backlight situation with the Yellow Crown and the large crab I was shooting a lot lower shutter speed than I wanted while trying to keep the DoF deep enough to capture all the detail. People always tell me to just shoot a higher ISO but that tends to create additional work, unless the intent is only to produce 'small' images for the social platforms. I'm still learning myself and hope I never stop. CC is something always accepted, I'm just not sure how much differently I could have taken that shot without giving up something else.


 Thanks for the comment. No criticism, just me pondering the shot. Unfortunately photo-life is one of compromises. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 12, 2019)

I think this is a Pale Rock Sparrow.


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2019)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 12, 2019)

Eventful day. Hamas rockets overhead, shot down by the Iron Dome defence anti-missiles. But, no-one was walking around to disturb the birds and I got a shot of a Whitethroated Kingfisher as well (both with 90D).


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2019)

Each day something new - a Hoopoe.


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2019)

I really like this bird. Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 15, 2019)

Had a marvellous morning. Someone whom I didn't know recognised me in the street and put the top bird professor in Israel, Yossi Leshem, in touch. We watched at the Jerusalem Bird Observatory, birds being netted and ringed. And we heard about a wonderful collaboration between Palestinian, Israeli and Jordanian birders, including introducing Barn Owls to reduce the number of rodents by some 80% to save farmers crops either sides of borders and cut down on poisons.
Here is a Robin caught in a mist net, a Hoopoe being ringed and after ringing.


----------



## ISv (Nov 17, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Had a marvellous morning. Someone whom I didn't know recognised me in the street and put the top bird professor in Israel, Yossi Leshem, in touch. We watched at the Jerusalem Bird Observatory, birds being netted and ringed. And we heard about a wonderful collaboration between Palestinian, Israeli and Jordanian birders, including introducing Barn Owls to reduce the number of rodents by some 80% to save farmers crops either sides of borders and cut down on poisons.
> Here is a Robin caught in a mist net, a Hoopoe being ringed and after ringing.
> View attachment 187505
> View attachment 187506
> View attachment 187507


Nice pictures Alan! I have never seen Hoopoe that close (and I don't mean the captured bird) - nice shot!
I have problem only with the Pale Rock Sparrow - Carpospiza brachydactyla (not as a photo off course - it is fine): some features are for that one (unfortunatelly you got strong light on the front of the bird) and others are (very!) typical for the Rock Sparrow (Petronia petronia)- like the long, well pronounced supercilium, and rather contrast eye-strip. Also some (very pale, here is coming the front light) strips on the flanks that also do not belong to the Pale Rock Sparrow. It's interesting for me because I have seen the Rock Sparrow in Europe (never seen the Pale Rock Sparrow) and some times it was looking as your bird, especially in light conditions like in your photo (it's crazy to expect some vagrants of the Pale Rock sparrow to Europe - I know but still...).


----------



## ISv (Nov 17, 2019)

This morning I notice par of Rose-ringed Parakeets trying to dig a hole in rotten part of Eucalyptus tree - right in front of my lanai. Only the female was digging and was frequently disrupted by two Common Mynas (Mynas have a nest nearby). The abuse stopped when the male Parakeet (last photo) arrived and took the matter in his hands (bill I mean).
First - I didn't know the Parakeets are digging their own holes (from scratch in this case) and Second - would be nice to see the birds taking care of chicks when drinking my coffee in the mornings !


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2019)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Nov 18, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, ISv.



Thanks Click! Easy and lazy shots... Birds were busy with defending their ground and rarely looked at me!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 24, 2019)

Redstart eating pistachio (a natural one he picked from a pistachio tree).


----------



## AlanF (Nov 24, 2019)

European little green beeeater


----------



## AlanF (Nov 24, 2019)

Blackstart


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Alan.



For sure, that 90D is working well - it is 90D, right?. 

But Alan, are you trying to convince us you didn't flip this guy a treat? 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Nov 25, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Redstart eating pistachio (a natural one he picked from a pistachio tree).
> 
> View attachment 187606



Nice photos Alan! I'm jealous for the Red Start - expected in my vacation in Europe and never seen!


----------



## ISv (Nov 25, 2019)

Here I have few from today: the regular Japanese White Eye (but this time on Passion Fruit Wine) and Red-vented Bulbul fighting Ascalapha odorata (Black-witch Moth). 
That Bulbul is ~20-21cm long. The females of the moth are with wing-span up to 17cm. I thing this is a male (because of the markings on the hind-wings) - they get up to ~12cm wing-span.
Second photo at ISO 1600 but I succeed to get few meters closer (and to control my adrenaline - these moths are hard to spot despite of the size and I have never seen one eaten by bird)! In the second photo the bird already removed some wings from the moth - I knew I have no time...


----------



## AlanF (Nov 25, 2019)

ISv said:


> Here I have few from today: the regular Japanese White Eye (but this time on Passion Fruit Wine) and Red-vented Bulbul fighting Ascalapha odorata (Black-witch Moth).
> That Bulbul is ~20-21cm long. The females of the moth are with wing-span up to 17cm. I thing this is a male (because of the markings on the hind-wings) - they get up to ~12cm wing-span.
> Second photo at ISO 1600 but I succeed to get few meters closer (and to control my adrenaline - these moths are hard to spot despite of the size and I have never seen one eaten by bird)! In the second photo the bird already removed some wings from the moth - I knew I have no time...
> 
> ...


Great shots! I love to see the birds doing what birds should be doing!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 25, 2019)

ISv said:


> Nice photos Alan! I'm jealous for the Red Start - expected in my vacation in Europe and never seen!


This one was migrating from Europe to Africa via the desert in Israel (Negev). I have been in a (generally non-photographic birding) group with great guides and we couldn't get close except on rare occasions.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2019)

Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## Cog (Nov 25, 2019)

AlanF said:


> This one was migrating from Europe to Africa via the desert in Israel (Negev). I have been in a (generally non-photographic birding) group with great guides and we couldn't get close except on rare occasions.


They are finally in Qatar, too. Unfortunately for me, they prefer trees in parks where big lenses are strictly forbidden. :-(


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2019)

Cog said:


> They are finally in Qatar, too. Unfortunately for me, they prefer trees in parks where big lenses are strictly forbidden. :-(


Forbidden??

Jack


----------



## Cog (Nov 25, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Forbidden??
> 
> Jack


Hard to believe, but several security guys immediately approach you when you appear with a DSLR camera and a telephoto lens. People are paranoid about being secretly photographed here. Privacy, privacy, and privacy. Plus everybody is convinced that you are a professional photographer if you have a big camera. So another thing security tell you is that photography is forbidden and you need special permission (almost everywhere, except public places where there are no birds, of course). Smartphone cameras are OK, though.


----------



## ISv (Nov 25, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Great shots! I love to see the birds doing what birds should be doing!


Thanks Alan! 
And I'm sure it's rather entertaining to read "but this time on Passion Fruit Wine"! I didn't notice the mistake until my daughter asked me "What kind of Wine - Red or White?!" , but it was already posted for more than few hours.


----------



## HB (Nov 25, 2019)

AlanF said:


> European beeeater
> 
> View attachment 187607


Alan, would love to have taken this image, it's a Green Bee-eater. It's been a while since I visited the topic and i'm still well impressed by everyone's contributions.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 26, 2019)

HB said:


> Alan, would love to have taken this image, it's a Green Bee-eater. It's been a while since I visited the topic and i'm still well impressed by everyone's contributions.


You are correct! Here is a genuine eurasian beeeater (non-breeding plumage) I took in Tanzania last year and a rather distant one I took in Portugal earlier in breeding plumage.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 26, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> For sure, that 90D is working well - it is 90D, right?.
> 
> But Alan, are you trying to convince us you didn't flip this guy a treat?
> 
> Jack


We used a 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC and a 90D + 100-400mm II. My wife generally used the lighter 90D, and I grabbed it when she wasn't using it. To be honest, I couldn't tell the difference in IQ between shots we took with each. The fields of view are similar and the 5DSR with the 1.4xTC is equivalent to a 100 Mpx FF or 40 Mpx crop sensor in terms of resolution as opposed to the 83/32 Mpx of the 90D without a TC. In the past, the 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC outperformed in IQ my 5DIV + 400mm DO II + 2xTC. The 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC is similar to the 90D for BIF, despite being limited to just the centre point + 4 helpers at f/8, and isn't worse. I am happy with both combos.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2019)

Male bluethroat (5DSR/560mm). 100% crop.


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2019)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## Durf (Nov 29, 2019)

"Tufted Titmouse"
Canon 80D with Canon 70-300mm f/4-5.6L
f/8, 1/60sec., ISO-200, @ 229mm


----------



## ISv (Nov 29, 2019)

Durf said:


> "Tufted Titmouse"
> Canon 80D with Canon 70-300mm f/4-5.6L
> f/8, 1/60sec., ISO-200, @ 229mm
> View attachment 187646


Very nice!


----------



## ISv (Nov 29, 2019)

What you are doing on Thanksgiving? Go out, shoot your bird and cook!
So, I went out - already few weeks there were reports for par of juvenile Snow Goose at the very west part of the Island - *very rare visitors here*!!!!. Low probability to find them - it's a coastal trail with hundreds of forks... At once, somewhere 200 yards right of me group of people (hikers like me) flushed two big, white from the distance birds!!! I got very frustrated - still flying in front of me but because of the size of the area it was very low probability to find them again! Just ~ 10 yards later there was a turn of the trail and I sow two big, white birds flying towards me!!!! I was rushing to pull out my camera - at least to get them in fly! Didn't succeed - they landed just ~ 15-20 meters/yards in front of me (Huh, tell me about luck!!!).
Tell me about a luck - again!
Not very good photos - very hot day and even at this distance (about 10-12 meters/yards) the turbulence of the air is "eating" the resolution...
P.S. Oh - right now I'm already cooking the defrosted duck (old tradition in the family - I cook the bird and it's always a duck - tastes better!).
I'm very happy - for 17 years here it's my first encounter of Snow Goose! New species in the collection!!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 29, 2019)

I like to hear the adventures! I'm sitting her in the snow with hardly a creature of special interest that I can get motivated to shoot.

Jack


----------



## Joules (Nov 29, 2019)

Congratulations on 1000 pages of stunning bird images, great advice and brilliant humor from all the contributors here! It's been to long since I've shown something myself but coming back to this thread is always a delight and it's awesome to see the extend it has reached thanks to all the passion people pour into it!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 29, 2019)

Some large birds captured with the 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC on a single day in Northern Israel.
Glossy Ibis, White Pelican, Great Egret, Little Egret, Black Kite, and Black Stork (all 100% crops).


----------



## AlanF (Nov 29, 2019)

And a few studies of Pied Kingfishers on the same day, which were rather small and not close. The last, from the 90D, is of a pair fishing at dusk. As with the others, I was just walking around with the camera as part of a non-photographic group.


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2019)

Beautiful series, Alan


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2019)

Durf said:


> "Tufted Titmouse"




Very nice shot, Durf!


----------



## OlAf (Nov 29, 2019)

IMG_5398 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2019)

Beautiful picture. Well done, OlAf


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi OlAf. 
Lovely colourful bird, but, please tell us what it is? 

Cheers, Graham. 



OlAf said:


> IMG_5398 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Nov 29, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi OlAf.
> Lovely colourful bird, but, please tell us what it is?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Its's a Whitethroated Kingfisher.


----------



## ISv (Nov 30, 2019)

Honestly I'm just trying to open page 1001!


----------



## ISv (Nov 30, 2019)

Still not?! Damn it... !
Turn for somebody else - I tried and lost (not because I have no photos to post but there should be some fairness).


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi Alan. 
Thank you.

Cheers, Graham.



AlanF said:


> Its's a Whitethroated Kingfisher.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi ISv.
I think the pages roll over based on number of posts not length of page, I think you need to get the post count up to 20 before the next page opens!  Only three more needed! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Thank you.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


On reflection, here's a Whitethroated Kingfisher I just took in Israel.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2019)

It was lucky that this Hooded Crow was flying sideways on rather than exactly overhead.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It was lucky that this Hooded Crow was flying sideways on rather than exactly overhead.
> 
> View attachment 187673


Nice shot!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ISv.
> I think the pages roll over based on number of posts not length of page, I think you need to get the post count up to 20 before the next page opens!  Only three more needed!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


To have the first photo on 1001, here is a Mourning Wheatear in Israel via the 90D.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2019)

This is a rare Rock Nuthatch, which was far away and badly lit (5DSR/560mm)


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2019)

Sandpartridge


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2019)

Beautiful shots, Alan. I really like the Whitethroated Kingfisher.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2019)

ISv said:


> Honestly I'm just trying to open page 1001!





Very nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## Pape (Nov 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It was lucky that this Hooded Crow was flying sideways on rather than exactly overhead.
> 
> View attachment 187673


Old british army jackets used to be red so blood wont show  
Canon got that idea good too!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi Alan. 
Superb.

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> On reflection, here's a Whitethroated Kingfisher I just took in Israel.


----------



## ISv (Nov 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> This is a rare Rock Nuthatch, which was far away and badly lit (5DSR/560mm)
> 
> View attachment 187676


Interesting birds and very good shots Alan! Exactly for page 1001!
I was after the Rock Nuthatch during my vacation this summer and even hear it from the cliffs above but didn't see it... The rings on the legs are proof for how rare is the bird, like here on the Islands the ornithologists are taking special care of such a birds.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2019)

ISv said:


> Interesting birds and very good shots Alan! Exactly for page 1001!
> I was after the Rock Nuthatch during my vacation this summer and even hear it from the cliffs above but didn't see it... The rings on the legs are proof for how rare is the bird, like here on the Islands the ornithologists are taking special care of such a birds.


There are some very good ornithologists there and so ringing can be frequent. It wasn’t the best of images but it meant a lot to me to get. Thanks.


----------



## clbayley (Dec 1, 2019)

Hello all,

Its been a while since I posted a picture...been without a camera. Getting settled with the 90D. I did have some focus problems at first (using a 100-400 ver ii). I took the advice and turned off the face recognition. I also found that the IS mode 1 worked much better than mode 3. I don't recall anyone mentioning that...would be interesting to hear if others have the same observation.

I have also purchased Topaz DeNoise AI to get rid of the 90D grain...works amazing!

Here are my backyard friends...White Breasted Nuthatch, and a Downy Woodpecker.

Regards,

CB


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 1, 2019)

clbayley said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Its been a while since I posted a picture...been without a camera. Getting settled with the 90D. I did have some focus problems at first (using a 100-400 ver ii). I took the advice and turned off the face recognition. I also found that the IS mode 1 worked much better than mode 3. I don't recall anyone mentioning that...would be interesting to hear if others have the same observation.
> 
> ...


Your friends are my friends. It can be pretty challenging finding much else.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 1, 2019)

clbayley said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Its been a while since I posted a picture...been without a camera. Getting settled with the 90D. I did have some focus problems at first (using a 100-400 ver ii). I took the advice and turned off the face recognition. I also found that the IS mode 1 worked much better than mode 3. I don't recall anyone mentioning that...would be interesting to hear if others have the same observation.
> 
> ...


Nice shots - wish I had those in my backyard. I am using Noise Ninja. Haven’t found the need to turn off face recognition as iAF seems to work well but will give it a try.


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2019)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, clbayley. *




*


----------



## AaronT (Dec 1, 2019)

It's been awhile since I posted also. Life gets busy.  I haven't seen a Tufted Titmouse for over 6 months. Yesterday one showed up.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 1, 2019)

AaronT said:


> It's been awhile since I posted also. Life gets busy.  I haven't seen a Tufted Titmouse for over 6 months. Yesterday one showed up.
> View attachment 187684


Good photo, good to see you back.


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2019)

Very nice picture, Aaron.



AlanF said:


> good to see you back.



+1


----------



## ISv (Dec 1, 2019)

clbayley said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Its been a while since I posted a picture...been without a camera. Getting settled with the 90D. I did have some focus problems at first (using a 100-400 ver ii). I took the advice and turned off the face recognition. I also found that the IS mode 1 worked much better than mode 3. I don't recall anyone mentioning that...would be interesting to hear if others have the same observation.
> 
> ...


"Here are my backyard friends...White Breasted Nuthatch, and a Downy Woodpecker"

Very nice photos Clbayley! And you are between very nice friends!


----------



## ISv (Dec 1, 2019)

The most interesting bird from my walk yesterday - Wandering Tattler  !


----------



## AaronT (Dec 2, 2019)

When I look outside lately, this is what I'm likely to see. Not a great time in our area.  There are birds in this photo though.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 2, 2019)

The local shop has just got a Sony 200-600mm lens. It's a beautiful piece of kit and the view through an EVF was really rather nice. All reports are it's really sharp. Although it's the same weight as my 400mm DO II with the 1.4xTC attached, it seemed heavier as it is about 60-64mm (2.5") longer and the centre of gravity is further away from the body. I wish Canon would bring out an equivalent lens for us birders, preferably lighter and retractable rather than fixed length.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi Folks. 
This little fellow was busy last summer, just found the shot whilst doing some housekeeping. 


SE0A9598_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 2, 2019)

Stone Curlew. Well camouflaged.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 2, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> This little fellow was busy last summer, just found the shot whilst doing some housekeeping.
> 
> 
> ...


Longtailed Tits are cute little birds. I love them. Nice shot!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi Alan. 
Thanks, I thought it was very cute with the feather for its nest.
I guess the Stone Curlew knew you were there before you knew he was there, he has a beady eye on you!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2019)

Graham and Alan,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## ERHP (Dec 4, 2019)

"Expedition Log Day 7: It has begun to rain again and the natives appear restless." 




Taken along the San Diego River the day after Thanksgiving. Ironically it was actually going after another Great Blue Heron who was much closer to me.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Thanks, I thought it was very cute with the feather for its nest.
> I guess the Stone Curlew knew you were there before you knew he was there, he has a beady eye on you!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Yes he did. They are very confident in their camouflage and I got within about 20m before he took a short flight.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2019)

Nice shot, ERHP.


----------



## ISv (Dec 6, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> This little fellow was busy last summer, just found the shot whilst doing some housekeeping.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't exactly why but it looks like cheer leader to me  - not critic at all BTW!!!


----------



## ISv (Dec 6, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Thanks, I thought it was very cute with the feather for its nest.
> I guess the Stone Curlew knew you were there before you knew he was there, he has a beady eye on you!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Graham, you don't need to guess - it's for sure! 
On other hand it means Alan was successful in getting in reasonable distance without scaring the bird - they use to relate on their abilities to hide but if you make some fast/strange for them movements in most cases they will flush!


----------



## ISv (Dec 6, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Yes he did. They are very confident in their camouflage and I got within about 20m before he took a short flight.


Sorry Alan - I answer to the same post before I got to your answer down the page... on other hand we are on the same page!


----------



## ISv (Dec 6, 2019)

ERHP said:


> "Expedition Log Day 7: It has begun to rain again and the natives appear restless."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any umbrella?!
In your shoos I wold crop vertically - for my taste it will make even more dramatic photo... but you don't need to be in my shoos of course!


----------



## RGB49 (Dec 6, 2019)

5DSR 100-400mm ii at 400mm F5.6 1/800 @1600 ISO 
NZ Bellbird


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2019)

Beautiful shot. Well done, RGB49.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi ISv. 
I didn’t feel it was critical, more that it was a different perspective on a subjective image. Also I believe if you were to criticise an image of mine it would be a considered and constructive criticism, telling me that you felt my image was worthy of improvement.

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> I don't exactly why but it looks like cheer leader to me  - not critic at all BTW!!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 6, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ISv.
> I didn’t feel it was critical, more that it was a different perspective on a subjective image. Also I believe if you were to criticise an image of mine it would be a considered and constructive criticism, telling me that you felt my image was worthy of improvement.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


I think all, well, at least most of us see things this way and want to improve. If it's valid - use it to improve and if it isn't then ignore it and in all cases don't get hurt feelings!


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 7, 2019)

Let me start by saying I shoot sports. I have never shot birds before. But when i was in Bogota Columbia, an option in the tour book was "Humming Bird Sanctuary." We were looking for a trip outside the city and this was about an hour drive. The "tour" price was $120/person, but we had a car so we just drove there. It was $16 per person.

So what I chose to shoot with was a 7D II and 400mm F4 IS DO II. I had a 5D IV, but thought the photo would need heavy cropping anyway, why not shoot tight. The skies were mostly cloudy and we ended up with about 90 minutes at the facility before it closed. My brother and son listed to the lectures, but I just shot. They move pretty fast.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 7, 2019)

TexPhoto said:


> Let me start by saying I shoot sports. I have never shot birds before. But when i was in Bogota Columbia, an option in the tour book was "Humming Bird Sanctuary." We were looking for a trip outside the city and this was about an hour drive. The "tour" price was $120/person, but we had a car so we just drove there. It was $16 per person.
> 
> So what I chose to shoot with was a 7D II and 400mm F4 IS DO II. I had a 5D IV, but thought the photo would need heavy cropping anyway, why not shoot tight. The skies were mostly cloudy and we ended up with about 90 minutes at the facility before it closed. My brother and son listed to the lectures, but I just shot. They move pretty fast.
> 
> ...



So now you're hooked on bird photography, right?  I love the one with the long sword!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi Tex. 
Some beautiful birds there, nicely shot.
I guess this might be the first time (you shoot sports, so maybe not) that you have hit that dilemma point of super fast movement, overcast light made worse by tree cover and trying to get the shutter speed high enough to completely freeze the subject without pushing the 7DII iso too high, welcome to the world of birding! 

Sooo, are you addicted yet, itching for the next opportunity?  No, then don’t do it again or you will be!

Cheers, Graham.



TexPhoto said:


> Let me start by saying I shoot sports. I have never shot birds before. But when i was in Bogota Columbia, an option in the tour book was "Humming Bird Sanctuary." We were looking for a trip outside the city and this was about an hour drive. The "tour" price was $120/person, but we had a car so we just drove there. It was $16 per person.
> 
> So what I chose to shoot with was a 7D II and 400mm F4 IS DO II. I had a 5D IV, but thought the photo would need heavy cropping anyway, why not shoot tight. The skies were mostly cloudy and we ended up with about 90 minutes at the facility before it closed. My brother and son listed to the lectures, but I just shot. They move pretty fast.
> 
> [/QUOT


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi Jack. 
Absolutely, I grew a thick skin in school thanks to the bullies, not too thick though, I’m always willing to learn but can shrug off pointless criticism!

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> I think all, well, at least most of us see things this way and want to improve. If it's valid - use it to improve and if it isn't then ignore it and in all cases don't get hurt feelings!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 7, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jack.
> Absolutely, I grew a thick skin in school thanks to the bullies, not too thick though, I’m always willing to learn but can shrug off pointless criticism!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Graham
I don't think it was a criticism - ISv, with his usual sharp perception and wit, saw the ruffled feather ball on the tit's shoulder as a pom pom, and in the US cheerleaders are also called pom pom girls.
Alan


----------



## Kit. (Dec 7, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Also I believe if you were to criticise an image of mine it would be a considered and constructive criticism, telling me that you felt my image was worthy of improvement.


Can you please ask your model to pose with _two_ pompoms next time?


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice series, TexPhoto.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi Alan.
I know absolutely that it was not criticism, I was responding to Jacks response to my previous response to ISv.

Jacks response, “I think all, well, at least most of us see things this way and want to improve. If it's valid - use it to improve and if it isn't then ignore it and in all cases don't get hurt feelings! ”

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Graham
> I don't think it was a criticism - ISv, with his usual sharp perception and wit, saw the ruffled feather ball on the tit's shoulder as a pom pom, and in the US cheerleaders are also called pom pom girls.
> Alan


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 7, 2019)

Hi Kit.
Initially I thought it might be doing the feather dance!  
If the opportunity arises I will most certainly ask for two pom-poms next time.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## 7DmkI (Dec 9, 2019)

It seems a bit early this year, the snowy owl is back in our area.


----------



## ISv (Dec 9, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ISv.
> I didn’t feel it was critical, more that it was a different perspective on a subjective image. Also I believe if you were to criticise an image of mine it would be a considered and constructive criticism, telling me that you felt my image was worthy of improvement.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Hi Graham! It was just that feather that remind me the pom-poms of the cheerleaders!
It has nothing to do with the quality of the photo - only the expression (and my association - for different people the association could be different).


----------



## ISv (Dec 9, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tex.
> Some beautiful birds there, nicely shot.
> I guess this might be the first time (you shoot sports, so maybe not) that you have hit that dilemma point of super fast movement, overcast light made worse by tree cover and trying to get the shutter speed high enough to completely freeze the subject without pushing the 7DII iso too high, welcome to the world of birding!
> 
> ...


I will add one more (challenging) problem: birds use to get scared and they just flush - GAME OVER, there is not second and so on quarters, set, halftime... it's just the end of the game. You wait till the next game and with some rare birds it may not happen - ever!


----------



## ISv (Dec 9, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Graham
> I don't think it was a criticism - ISv, with his usual sharp perception and wit, saw the ruffled feather ball on the tit's shoulder as a pom pom, and in the US cheerleaders are also called pom pom girls.
> Alan


Damn it... again I answered before I read your comment! I just go step by step - the pages in this topic are rolling too fast (but hey - it is good!!!). And again we are on the same page anyway!


----------



## ISv (Dec 9, 2019)

Kit. said:


> Can you please ask your model to pose with _two_ pompoms next time?


OK Kit - probably this had to be my comment to the photo - you nail it!
Thanks!


----------



## ISv (Dec 9, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kit.
> Initially I thought it might be doing the feather dance!
> If the opportunity arises I will most certainly ask for two pom-poms next time.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


! But but but how you are doing this - I'm usually praying "don't flush, don't flush...."!


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2019)

7DmkI said:


> It seems a bit early this year, the snowy owl is back in our area.



Very nice shot, 7DmkI.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 9, 2019)

Cranes flying at daybreak (90D + 100-400mm II).
Cranes flying in daylight (5DSR + 100-400mm II),
Hula Valley.


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice shots, Alan. I especially like the first one.


----------



## MarCath (Dec 11, 2019)

Flamingo... 2.8/400 vII 1DX²


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2019)

Very nice shot, MarCath.


----------



## miken (Dec 12, 2019)

A Firecrest.
Along with the Goldcrest it's the smallest UK bird. Never an easy subject as it is quite restless.
This image obtained after six two hour sessions.
1DX2 + 100-400mk2 +1.4 1/500. f8. ISO 10,000


----------



## MarCath (Dec 12, 2019)

Atlantic puffin in Iceland


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2019)

Very nice picture, Miken.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2019)

MarCath said:


> Atlantic puffin in Iceland




Very nice portrait. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Dec 13, 2019)

miken said:


> A Firecrest.
> Along with the Goldcrest it's the smallest UK bird. Never an easy subject as it is quite restless.
> This image obtained after six two hour sessions.
> 1DX2 + 100-400mk2 +1.4 1/500. f8. ISO 10,000



Good catch miken! 
I encountered this one in a very early morning during my vacation in Europe this summer (and it was one of my "for sure" targets). In deep shade, against bright background... Camera on tripod. The speed was about 1/10 or less after the +EV corrections (at ISO far beyond the acceptable abilities of APS-C sensor). I knew there is no chance to get the (+/-acceptable) photo - took it just as a prove that I have seen the bird. Otherwise, back in the time (Huh - 20-25 years ago?!) I have seen that bird (as well as the Goldcrest) in very nice light and surprisingly close to me (same mountain). I was not taking photos of birds at that time!


----------



## ISv (Dec 13, 2019)

Not proud of these but it's what I got after covering the complete distance of the marathon here! I just forget that there is a marathon that day and exactly same direction... On this island you have not much choices - in that direction there is only one freeway (well - as I found, plenty of detours). Instead of ~ 50 minutes I took the distance for ~2h 20-25min. No way to choose other direction except the way back! Just a little bit longer than the marathon distance. Oh?! Did I forget to say "by car" ?! With car or not it was complete disaster!


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2019)

ISv said:


> Not proud of these but it's what I got after covering the complete distance of the marathon here! I



LOL  

Nice shots, Isv.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2019)

Pouring with rain yesterday and terrible light. I had the wrong lens on the 90D, the Sigma 150-600mm, and had to shoot this bedraggled kingfisher at iso 2500 1/320s at midday. I wish I had the 400/f4.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 15, 2019)

miken said:


> A Firecrest.
> Along with the Goldcrest it's the smallest UK bird. Never an easy subject as it is quite restless.
> This image obtained after six two hour sessions.
> 1DX2 + 100-400mk2 +1.4 1/500. f8. ISO 10,000



Excellent shot! Kinglets are amongst the hardest subjects in my experience, and this is a great portrait.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't do much bird photography nowadays, but a flock of waxwings will always get me out. 5D3, 500LII+1.4xIII, handheld.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2019)

Beautiful. Nicely done, scyrene.


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Pouring with rain yesterday and terrible light. I had the wrong lens on the 90D, the Sigma 150-600mm, and had to shoot this bedraggled kingfisher at iso 2500 1/320s at midday. I wish I had the 400/f4.




Not an easy day for photography with a flat light. Nice picture anyway.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2019)

Click said:


> Not an easy day for photography with a flat light. Nice picture anyway.


Thanks Click - at least there were no blown highlights in that light.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2019)

Palestine sunbird, 90D 100-400mm II


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2019)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Durf (Dec 16, 2019)

Carolina Wren showing off....
(Canon 7D Mark ii with the 100-400mm Mark ii Lens at 400mm)


----------



## Durf (Dec 16, 2019)

I think this is a Chipping Sparrow.....
Shot with the 6D Mark ii using the Tamron 85mm f/1.8 @ f/1.8


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Durf.


----------



## ISv (Dec 17, 2019)

Durf said:


> I think this is a Chipping Sparrow.....
> Shot with the 6D Mark ii using the Tamron 85mm f/1.8 @ f/1.8
> View attachment 187808


Both photos are nice but my hero is the Wren!
And yes, I agree with your ID of the sparrow.


----------



## Jaysheldon (Dec 17, 2019)

Hawk owl on Sunday in a subdivision north of Toronto. 7D2 +EF 400mm f.5.6 - 1/[email protected] f6.3 .... and the gang it attracted once word spread


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 17, 2019)

Jaysheldon said:


> Hawk owl on Sunday in a subdivision north of Toronto. 7D2 +EF 400mm f.5.6 - 1/[email protected] f6.3 .... and the gang it attracted once word spread


I like the owl, not the crowd.


----------



## Jaysheldon (Dec 17, 2019)

I was on a birding shoot with several others driving around and looking for snowy owls. Apparently the leader had heard about this owl being in this area and drove by. We saw a crowd of people -- and this was only half of them -- with artillery two blocks away. I thought it was funny -- I didn't know so many people in the Toronto area owned so many long lenses.


----------



## ISv (Dec 17, 2019)

Jaysheldon said:


> I was on a birding shoot with several others driving around and looking for snowy owls. Apparently the leader had heard about this owl being in this area and drove by. We saw a crowd of people -- and this was only half of them -- with artillery two blocks away. I thought it was funny -- I didn't know so many people in the Toronto area owned so many long lenses.


Yeah - long and very well camouflaged: I like that guy with rather bright blue jacked and nicely camouflaged lens! Anyway, I think you have very nice neighborhood: both birders and photogs!!! Thanks for the photos - both of them!


----------



## ISv (Dec 17, 2019)

Balanced!
Important in the last very windy days here.
(Looks front heavy - breast muscles are in front, but when you know how they fold their legs - makes sense!).
Oh! BTW the only crowd was me. On other hand - it's not a Hawk Owl!!! These doves are just a pests here... Sometimes actually very annoying and *eventually* loved only by photogs desperate to take ANY photo of (not previously frozen) bird!


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> I like the owl, not the crowd.



+1

Very nice picture, JaySheldon.


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2019)

Nice shot, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 17, 2019)

ISv said:


> Yeah - long and very well camouflaged: I like that guy with rather bright blue jacked and nicely camouflaged lens! Anyway, I think you have very nice neighborhood: both birders and photogs!!! Thanks for the photos - both of them!


It’s lens protection rather than camouflage - to protect against crowds.


----------



## 7DmkI (Dec 17, 2019)

Jaysheldon said:


> I was on a birding shoot with several others driving around and looking for snowy owls. Apparently the leader had heard about this owl being in this area and drove by. We saw a crowd of people -- and this was only half of them -- with artillery two blocks away. I thought it was funny -- I didn't know so many people in the Toronto area owned so many long lenses.



There is a snowy owl in the Colonel Samuel Smith Park at the end of Kipling Ave, Toronto; always on the dock. No crowd! I was one-on-one with it about 100 feet away last Sunday morning.


----------



## ISv (Dec 17, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It’s lens protection rather than camouflage - to protect against crowds.


.
! Actually I'm using one - to protect the lens when under direct sunlight, it was getting hot in no time.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 17, 2019)

ISv said:


> .
> ! Actually I'm using one - to protect the lens when under direct sunlight, it was getting hot in no time.


Black Nikon lenses get hot unlike white Canon ones.


----------



## Durf (Dec 18, 2019)

Here's another neat "portrait shot" I recently took. [7D2 with the 100-400L ii]


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2019)

Beautiful portrait. Well done, Durf.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 18, 2019)

Tell you model to clean off the suit before you'll shoot! 

Jack


----------



## Durf (Dec 18, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Tell you model to clean off the suit before you'll shoot!
> 
> Jack


I tried, the little critter wouldn't listen to me....


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Dec 18, 2019)

Nice detail Durf.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi Jay.
Very nice shot of the owl.
I’m just wondering what happened with the guy in the back row , remembered the tripod, gimbal, great white lens, damn no camera body , oh well I’ll just use the lens as a rest for my super zoom bridge camera! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jaysheldon said:


> Hawk owl on Sunday in a subdivision north of Toronto. 7D2 +EF 400mm f.5.6 - 1/[email protected] f6.3 .... and the gang it attracted once word spread


----------



## unfocused (Dec 19, 2019)

I seldom post in the galleries, but I was coming back from a walk today and this Cooper's Hawk was sitting on our fence. I only had a minute before he flew off. The main reason I wanted to post was because I was very pleased with the sharpness of the EOS R and Sigma Contemporary 150-600. I've had good luck with the Sigma, but I really think the combination (no AFMA needed) really helps.


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice shot, unfocused.


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2019)

Durf said:


> Here's another neat "portrait shot" I recently took. [7D2 with the 100-400L ii]
> View attachment 187828


I really like this one - not my stile of cropping but still very good! What was the distance to this guy?!


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jay.
> Very nice shot of the owl.
> I’m just wondering what happened with the guy in the back row , remembered the tripod, gimbal, great white lens, damn no camera body , oh well I’ll just use the lens as a rest for my super zoom bridge camera!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


!!! - I didn't notice that! Good eyes Graham!
After your post I was looking hard to figure out if that green at his lower pants doesn't belong to somebody else but it's hard to justify without zooming into the photo. Doesn't look like that. With such a lens and such a tripod he has to be in kind of trouble...


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2019)

unfocused said:


> I seldom post in the galleries, but I was coming back from a walk today and this Cooper's Hawk was sitting on our fence. I only had a minute before he flew off. The main reason I wanted to post was because I was very pleased with the sharpness of the EOS R and Sigma Contemporary 150-600. I've had good luck with the Sigma, but I really think the combination (no AFMA needed) really helps.
> View attachment 187841


You look pretty focused with this photo!


----------



## Durf (Dec 19, 2019)

ISv said:


> I really like this one - not my stile of cropping but still very good! What was the distance to this guy?!


I think I was about 6 or 7 feet from him....


----------



## AlanF (Dec 19, 2019)

unfocused said:


> I seldom post in the galleries, but I was coming back from a walk today and this Cooper's Hawk was sitting on our fence. I only had a minute before he flew off. The main reason I wanted to post was because I was very pleased with the sharpness of the EOS R and Sigma Contemporary 150-600. I've had good luck with the Sigma, but I really think the combination (no AFMA needed) really helps.


Good copies of the Sigma 150-600mm C are very sharp on all bodies, DSLR and mirrorless. I've posted lots here with the lens, most recently on the 90D on which it works really well and is at least as sharp in the centre as my 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC and sharper than the 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 19, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Good copies of the Sigma 150-600mm C are very sharp on all bodies, DSLR and mirrorless. I've posted lots here with the lens, most recently on the 90D on which it works really well and is at least as sharp in the centre as my 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC and sharper than the 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC.


Yeah, I've got no complaints about the lens. It could be my imagination, but it does seem that when I get the focus right on the R, it really is sharp. But then, I guess I haven't done a lot of side-by-side comparisons with the lens on my DSLRs. At 600 mm there are so many things that can go wrong (at least for me) that when a shot is sharp I'm always pleasantly surprised.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 19, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Yeah, I've got no complaints about the lens. It could be my imagination, but it does seem that when I get the focus right on the R, it really is sharp. But then, I guess I haven't done a lot of side-by-side comparisons with the lens on my DSLRs. At 600 mm there are so many things that can go wrong (at least for me) that when a shot is sharp I'm always pleasantly surprised.


Yep, it's a damn good lens. Its IS and speed of AF aren't as good as the 100-400mm II and it is heavier, and I've got far too many telephotos but I can't bring myself to sell the Siggy.


----------



## Durf (Dec 19, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Yep, it's a damn good lens. Its IS and speed of AF aren't as good as the 100-400mm II and it is heavier, and I've got far too many telephotos but I can't bring myself to sell the Siggy.


The 150-600 copy of the Sigma C I have is EXTREMELY sharp on both full frame and crop, even at 600mm. I also have the 100-400L ii and most of the time it's very difficult to determine which lens is sharper. I'll never part with my Sigma beast (but the 100-400 is a bit easier to lug around)


----------



## tron (Dec 19, 2019)

Alan I am sure you will have found the 90D 400DO II or 100-400 II combinations to be excellent. But how do they behave with a 1.4XIII. It seems you are satisfied with this too aren't you?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 19, 2019)

tron said:


> Alan I am sure you will have found the 90D 400DO II or 100-400 II combinations to be excellent. But how do they behave with a 1.4XIII. It seems you are satisfied with this too aren't you?


I have made a policy decision not to use the TC with the 100-400mm II. There is a gain in resolution but it is accompanied by a loss of contrast, which can be helped in post-processing, and I prefer to use the bare lens at 400mm and f/5.6 rather than at 560mm and f/8, above the diffraction limited aperture. The 400mm DO II at 560mm and f/5.6 is good. In terms of bird photography and BIF, if you are not using the mirrorless aspects of the 90D, your 5DSR holds it own still and the 5DSR +100-400mm II + 1.4xTC produces as detailed images as the 90D + bare lens and is not inferior in AF.


----------



## tron (Dec 19, 2019)

Many thanks Alan


----------



## AlanF (Dec 20, 2019)

tron said:


> Many thanks Alan


Ps, as far as I am concerned, Canon's keeping the AA-filter has lowered its performance. Others will undoubtedly disagree.


----------



## tron (Dec 20, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Ps, as far as I am concerned, Canon's keeping the AA-filter has lowered its performance. Others will undoubtedly disagree.


Which lessens the difference with the 5DsR. Still I had two cases with moire with my 5DsR. One with Glossy Ibises and another with bee eaters! But moire in birds can be confused - by people who don't know about it - for feathers!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 20, 2019)

tron said:


> Which lessens the difference with the 5DsR. Still I had two cases with moire with my 5DsR. One with Glossy Ibises and another with bee eaters! But moire in birds can be confused - by people who don't know about it - for feathers!


The lack of Moire is the one consolation. In practice, the 5DSR has given Moire only a handful of times in 10s of thousands of shots with the 5DSR, and I have had Moire even with the 5DIV. The 5DSR files are very clean regarding noise. I have to go with very high Lum settings in DxO PL3 to get rid of the grain from 90D files, but it does so well without much impact on detail. PhotoNinja suppresses the noise well, but with some loss of detail. DxO PL has become compatible with the 90D only just recently so I hadn't noticed it earlier. I am having a play with the Nikon D500, which has a similar pixel density to the 5DSR, and the files look very clean at high iso. I'll report back after it stops raining and I cam take some bird shots


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 20, 2019)

AlanF said:


> The lack of Moire is the one consolation. In practice, the 5DSR has given Moire only a handful of times in 10s of thousands of shots with the 5DSR, and I have had Moire even with the 5DIV. The 5DSR files are very clean regarding noise. I have to go with very high Lum settings in DxO PL3 to get rid of the grain from 90D files, but it does so well without much impact on detail. PhotoNinja suppresses the noise well, but with some loss of detail. DxO PL has become compatible with the 90D only just recently so I hadn't noticed it earlier. I am having a play with the Nikon D500, which has a similar pixel density to the 5DSR, and the files look very clean at high iso. I'll report back after it stops raining and I cam take some bird shots



And I thought I was a bit of a perfectionist. Clearly I fail the test.  Oh well, I can still strive.

Jack


----------



## tron (Dec 20, 2019)

AlanF said:


> The lack of Moire is the one consolation. In practice, the 5DSR has given Moire only a handful of times in 10s of thousands of shots with the 5DSR, and I have had Moire even with the 5DIV. The 5DSR files are very clean regarding noise. I have to go with very high Lum settings in DxO PL3 to get rid of the grain from 90D files, but it does so well without much impact on detail. PhotoNinja suppresses the noise well, but with some loss of detail. DxO PL has become compatible with the 90D only just recently so I hadn't noticed it earlier. I am having a play with the Nikon D500, which has a similar pixel density to the 5DSR, and the files look very clean at high iso. I'll report back after it stops raining and I cam take some bird shots


Nikon D500!!!!!!! Have you found the 500 f/5.6 PF by any chance??? (I know it is a very difficult lens to find)

Useful information about 90D regarding noise.

I was thinking of replacing my 7DII with 90D but I didn't find any buyer for months. I could ask at shops for part exchange against 90D but I will lose a lot of money. I can find 90D cheaper abroad so it is a dilemma.

But maybe I will take advantage of the one month before brexit and get at least a 15-35 RF lens before Jan 31st before anything else (and possibly 24-70 RF too so after that it will be enough with the expenses).

P.S Of course I am keeping my 2 5DsR cameras 
P.S2 I assume you used DXO Prime Noise reduction.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 20, 2019)

tron said:


> Nikon D500!!!!!!! Have you found the 500 f/5.6 PF by any chance??? (I know it is a very difficult lens to find)
> 
> Useful information about 90D regarding noise.
> 
> ...


Long story short. A used Nikkor 500mm f/5.6 PF came up on eBay last week and sold for nearly the new price with fierce bidding as it is so back ordered. By chance, I checked the price 3 nights ago and a website told me that a used one was on sale from WEX, a very reliable store, at a low price, so I pounced and bought it, knowing I could sell it on at a profit. They were also selling a "managers special" used D500 at a very low price which I bought for the same reason. It's a beautiful lens and the body is mechanically excellent, but the menus and customization are terrible compared with Canon. I'll have a play with them for a while and decide whether to keep. Having a super 500mm lens that weighs less than a 100-400mm II is a real plus on my BlackRapid.


----------



## tron (Dec 21, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Long story short. A used Nikkor 500mm f/5.6 PF came up on eBay last week and sold for nearly the new price with fierce bidding as it is so back ordered. By chance, I checked the price 3 nights ago and a website told me that a used one was on sale from WEX, a very reliable store, at a low price, so I pounced and bought it, knowing I could sell it on at a profit. They were also selling a "managers special" used D500 at a very low price which I bought for the same reason. It's a beautiful lens and the body is mechanically excellent, but the menus and customization are terrible compared with Canon. I'll have a play with them for a while and decide whether to keep. Having a super 500mm lens that weighs less than a 100-400mm II is a real plus on my BlackRapid.


Wow I almost envy you!! Let me clarify: 500mm f/5.6 being the reason and D500 not! I have tried to use a friends Nikon D750 and I couldn't! But if you set it in any tolerable way then maybe you can add the set to your kit.


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 21, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I have made a policy decision not to use the TC with the 100-400mm II. There is a gain in resolution but it is accompanied by a loss of contrast, which can be helped in post-processing, and I prefer to use the bare lens at 400mm and f/5.6 rather than at 560mm and f/8, above the diffraction limited aperture. The 400mm DO II at 560mm and f/5.6 is good. In terms of bird photography and BIF, if you are not using the mirrorless aspects of the 90D, your 5DSR holds it own still and the 5DSR +100-400mm II + 1.4xTC produces as detailed images as the 90D + bare lens and is not inferior in AF.



My copy of the 100-400mm ll is extremely sharp wide open with the 1.4x Ill! I was really surprised, I thought I would need to stop down to f/9, but I don't. It is sharper than all of the 3rd party 600mm lenses. I bought the 100-400 because of how much you talked about it. I picked it up early this year for $1400 on the refurb sale. I even say that it's as sharp as my 500 f4 IS version 1. The lens is absolutely incredible! Here are 2 photos taken the day I got it. The finch is at 400mm f5.6, about 20' away. The robin is at 560mm f8 about 50' away.

Jeremy


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> My copy of the 100-400mm ll is extremely sharp wide open with the 1.4x Ill! I was really surprised, I thought I would need to stop down to f/9, but I don't. It is sharper than all of the 3rd party 600mm lenses. I bought the 100-400 because of how much you talked about it. I picked it up early this year for $1400 on the refurb sale. I even say that it's as sharp as my 500 f4 IS version 1. The lens is absolutely incredible! Here are 2 photos taken the day I got it. The finch is at 400mm f5.6, about 20' away. The robin is at 560mm f8 about 50' away.
> 
> Jeremy


Jeremy
I use the 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC a lot on the 5DSR or 5DIV, but decided not to use it with the 90D. What camera are you using? I am gratified I pointed you towards the lens, it's a real classic.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2019)

tron said:


> Wow I almost envy you!! Let me clarify: 500mm f/5.6 being the reason and D500 not! I have tried to use a friends Nikon D750 and I couldn't! But if you set it in any tolerable way then maybe you can add the set to your kit.


I am really struggling with settings on the D500 - Canon's ergonomics from menus to buttons is so much better. The lens is incredible. I ordered a refurbished 1.4xTC yesterday, and have just tested it, and the lens at 700mm is great.


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 21, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Jeremy
> I use the 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC a lot on the 5DSR or 5DIV, but decided not to use it with the 90D. What camera are you using? I am gratified I pointed you towards the lens, it's a real classic.



I use the 7D MKll.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> I use the 7D MKll.


Going from the 20 mpx on the 7DII to the 32 mpx on the 90D is a big leap. Basically, the bare 100-400mm II on the 90D gives at least as good resolution and sharpness as the lens plus 1.4xTC on the 7DII, and you need to keep at f/5.6 or wider on the 90D because of diffraction to get the most from it.


----------



## Durf (Dec 21, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Going from the 20 mpx on the 7DII to the 32 mpx on the 90D is a big leap. Basically, the bare 100-400mm II on the 90D gives at least as good resolution and sharpness as the lens plus 1.4xTC on the 7DII, and you need to keep at f/5.6 or wider on the 90D because of diffraction to get the most from it.



Hi Alan, I also shoot the 7D Mark ii with the 100-400mmL ii Lens, sometimes with the 1.4iii extender. I am really considering getting the higher megapixel 90D to pair the 100-400 lens with but it's hard to justify the cost considering the great results I get with the 20mp 7D2????
In your opinion is the IQ on the 90D considerably better than the 7Dii to justify the "upgrade" or cost of the 90D?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2019)

Durf said:


> Hi Alan, I also shoot the 7D Mark ii with the 100-400mmL ii Lens, sometimes with the 1.4iii extender. I am really considering getting the higher megapixel 90D to pair the 100-400 lens with but it's hard to justify the cost considering the great results I get with the 20mp 7D2????
> In your opinion is the IQ on the 90D considerably better than the 7Dii to justify the "upgrade" or cost of the 90D?


It depends on what lenses you use, iso settings and how you process the images.
Glenn Bartley has written a comparison http://www.glennbartley.com/Canon90DSetupReviewandSettings.html It's generally a very positive comparison vs the 7DII except he claims the 7DII is a stop better in noise and the 90D comes off the rails at isos greater than 800. I think he uses PS to process his images. I use either DxO PL or PhotoNinja and have no problems at going to higher isos. Keith similarly goes up to very high isos using PhotoNinja with his 7DII and seems happy with his M6II. The DR chart from Photonstophotos.net shows that outputted to the _same size_, the 7DII and 90D are the same at high isos and then 90D is a clear winner at base isos. So, I disagree with him, but he is a pro and I am just an enthusiast.
A lot depends on whether you need an extender, because the 90D is basically a 7DII with a built in digital 1.4xTC. In your case, I think you will get better IQ and resolution with the 90D + 100-400mm II than with the lens +1.4xTC on the 7DII, and you will have a stop advantage being at f/5.6 rather than f/8. With both with the bare lens, the 90D should never be worse because you can always downsize. However, I wouldn't "upgrade" if IQ is the only concern. The 90D is more modern and has other features, and if you want them, then it's a good choice.


----------



## Durf (Dec 21, 2019)

AlanF said:


> It depends on what lenses you use, iso settings and how you process the images.
> Glenn Bartley has written a comparison http://www.glennbartley.com/Canon90DSetupReviewandSettings.html It's generally a very positive comparison vs the 7DII except he claims the 7DII is a stop better in noise and the 90D comes off the rails at isos greater than 800. I think he uses PS to process his images. I use either DxO PL or PhotoNinja and have no problems at going to higher isos. Keith similarly goes up to very high isos using PhotoNinja with his 7DII and seems happy with his M6II. The DR chart from Photonstophotos.net shows that outputted to the _same size_, the 7DII and 90D are the same at high isos and then 90D is a clear winner at base isos. So, I disagree with him, but he is a pro and I am just an enthusiast.
> A lot depends on whether you need an extender, because the 90D is basically a 7DII with a built in digital 1.4xTC. In your case, I think you will get better IQ and resolution with the 90D + 100-400mm II than with the lens +1.4xTC on the 7DII, and you will have a stop advantage being at f/5.6 rather than f/8. With both with the bare lens, the 90D should never be worse because you can always downsize. However, I wouldn't "upgrade" if IQ is the only concern. The 90D is more modern and has other features, and if you want them, then it's a good choice.
> 
> View attachment 187867



Thanks Alan, I also have the 80D which seems to have a cleaner image than the 7D2 at lower ISO's but the 7D2 does out perform it at higher ISO's (and auto focusing of course). I can clean up a ISO 3200 7D2 shot and make it look decent but the 80D at that ISO is much more difficult or often not possible. I don't like going over ISO 1600 with the 7D2 or over ISO 800 with the 80D. I seldom use the 7D2's 10fps but it sure does come in handy occasionally. I think the 90D is limited to 7fps unless in live view....
Regardless, the 32mp sensor of the 90D and its upgrades over the 80D really has captured my attention.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2019)

Durf said:


> Thanks Alan, I also have the 80D which seems to have a cleaner image than the 7D2 at lower ISO's but the 7D2 does out perform it at higher ISO's (and auto focusing of course). I can clean up a ISO 3200 7D2 shot and make it look decent but the 80D at that ISO is much more difficult or often not possible. I don't like going over ISO 1600 with the 7D2 or over ISO 800 with the 80D. I seldom use the 7D2's 10fps but it sure does come in handy occasionally. I think the 90D is limited to 7fps unless in live view....
> Regardless, the 32mp sensor of the 90D and its upgrades over the 80D really has captured my attention.


DxO PL transformed the iso range I could use on the 7DII, and Keith R has posted nice images at very high isos. Are you using RAW and what processing software?


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 21, 2019)

Despite Alan and others comments on how good DxO PL is at reducing noise on high iso images I have yet to see a compelling direct comparison actually illustrating the supposedly remarkable results they get where a 'native' RAW file is shown along with any alternate noise reduction options. 

Certainly the example images used on the DxO website can be replicated in Lightroom to a very large degree.


----------



## Durf (Dec 21, 2019)

AlanF said:


> DxO PL transformed the iso range I could use on the 7DII, and Keith R has posted nice images at very high isos. Are you using RAW and what processing software?



I only shoot in RAW.
I've been using Topaz DeNoise AI and it seems to be working really well for me. I can occasionally clean up images quite nicely up to ISO 6400, although 3200 or lower looks much nicer. It does depend on the image though as to what Topaz can do.
Once I denoise I do all my other adjustments in ON1 Photo RAW 2020.

ADDED: I just got an email for 30% off for DxO PL! LOL (might be a sign!) LOL


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2019)

Durf said:


> I only shoot in RAW.
> I've been using Topaz DeNoise AI and it seems to be working really well for me. I can occasionally clean up images quite nicely up to ISO 6400, although 3200 or lower looks much nicer. It does depend on the image though as to what Topaz can do.
> Once I denoise I do all my other adjustments in ON1 Photo RAW 2020.
> 
> ADDED: I just got an email for 30% off for DxO PL! LOL (might be a sign!) LOL


I upgraded on the last day of the initial 30% discount offer for the new PL 3, and three days later it was a 50% discount for Black Friday! I was not happy.


----------



## clbayley (Dec 21, 2019)

Back to bird pictures...

I have been waiting for an overcast winter day to get the right colour pop from my House Finches!

BTW - this is the 90D with 100-400mm ver ii...ISO 2000 cleaned up with Topaz DeNoise AI (I used the AI Clear mode)


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2019)

Lovely! But there must be something wrong with my eyes as it is above iso 800 and I can't see it off the rails.


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2019)

Beautiful. Nicely done, clbayley.


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 22, 2019)

Received a tip this morning, that the Long-eared Owls might be back at a previous roosting site. I walked around the area, but couldn't find them. Found fresh signs of them, but because it's a high traffic area for dog walkers, there's a good chance a dog flushed them out. I will check again at sunrise tomorrow morning. I did however, find a Barred Owl. Always nice to see them too! Taken with 7D Mkll and EF 100-400 ll

Jeremy


----------



## ISv (Dec 22, 2019)

tron said:


> Wow I almost envy you!! Let me clarify: 500mm f/5.6 being the reason and D500 not! I have tried to use a friends Nikon D750 and I couldn't! But if you set it in any tolerable way then maybe you can add the set to your kit.


! I tried to use my colleague Canon - he was asking what to do better - and I totally failed. Things that are doing the same thing are called different - and u are very lost... It's different language! Learn the language first!!! After that it shouldn't be a problem.
This is my very serious problem not to check the 90D (plus the price of 100-400 II). I want it because of the pixels density...


----------



## IslanderMV (Dec 22, 2019)

Pied-billed Grebe



Found this interesting bird cruising the harbor in Menemsha MA. Late afternoon sun. Had to hide among some pungent lobster pots on the dock for cover. It was worth it.


----------



## ISv (Dec 22, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I am really struggling with settings on the D500 - Canon's ergonomics from menus to buttons is so much better. The lens is incredible. I ordered a refurbished 1.4xTC yesterday, and have just tested it, and the lens at 700mm is great.


As you know (and perhaps any other guy in the forum) I'm a Nikon user and *one *of the things that keep me (so far) off the D500 is the difference between the U1-2 settings and that "library" settings that they use for the "high level" cameras. For birds I would like to have the user settings (better 3 than 2!!!) of the Canon cameras - it seems much better/faster for opportunistic shooters like me. If you are a pro and you plan your shooting before you even get to the place and if you know +/- what are the conditions before you even get to the place - it could be fine... 
And see what I mention in my previous post!
Concerning the 500 f5.6 - I would buy it at no time if available... But it is not and it's not my foul! It's Nikon foul and I'm not the first one to say it!
P.S. - huh, and combined with the AF of the D500 - than it makes some real difference!
P.S. II - Alan you really surprised me! Any way, I would believe your conclusions more than any of the "critical reviews" of some (whatever) guys on the Internet. But be sure you figure out the "language barrier" between this two (I mean Canon/Nikon)! Ergonomics - these are going to take more time: they are different, so different for comfortable shooting ... Write your opinion (please!) after you are sure there are no doubtful circumstances!


----------



## ISv (Dec 22, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Despite Alan and others comments on how good DxO PL is at reducing noise on high iso images I have yet to see a compelling direct comparison actually illustrating the supposedly remarkable results they get where a 'native' RAW file is shown along with any alternate noise reduction options.
> 
> Certainly the example images used on the DxO website can be replicated in Lightroom to a very large degree.


I think the best way to compare it is by using the FREE 30 days trial... After that you can always say "it was my decision - not because somebody told me something". That simple...!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 22, 2019)

ISv said:


> As you know (and perhaps any other guy in the forum) I'm a Nikon user and *one *of the things that keep me (so far) off the D500 is the difference between the U1-2 settings and that "library" settings that they use for the "high level" cameras. For birds I would like to have the user settings (better 3 than 2!!!) of the Canon cameras - it seems much better/faster for opportunistic shooters like me. If you are a pro and you plan your shooting before you even get to the place and if you know +/- what are the conditions before you even get to the place - it could be fine...
> And see what I mention in my previous post!
> Concerning the 500 f5.6 - I would buy it at no time if available... But it is not and it's not my foul! It's Nikon foul and I'm not the first one to say it!
> P.S. - huh, and combined with the AF of the D500 - than it makes some real difference!
> P.S. II - Alan you really surprised me! Any way, I would believe your conclusions more than any of the "critical reviews" of some (whatever) guys on the Internet. But be sure you figure out the "language barrier" between this two (I mean Canon/Nikon)! Ergonomics - these are going to take more time: they are different, so different for comfortable shooting ... Write your opinion (please!) after you are sure there are no doubtful circumstances!


I’m not giving up on Canon, just adding another piece of kit. My preferred kit for general shooting is and will continue to be a 5DSR or a 90D + 100-400mm II since they are so good and versatile they cover 90+ % of what I do. When I travel with my wife, she gets the zoom and I take the 400mm DO II plus second body. If the D850 works out I’ll travel with that. Arbitrage has given very helpful advice, and he far prefers the Canon ergonomics. Your 7000 series that has U1 and U2 custom settings like Canon’s C1 and C2 are much easier to use . Some of us have been complaining for a while that Canon invented the technology behind the PF lenses and has been sitting on it with just the magnificent and very expensive 400mm DO II while Nikon has come out with much cheaper and lighter 300 and 500mm copies.

Edit: Just found this from May this year.



AlanF said:


> The Nikon 500mm f/5.6 PF weighing in less than a 100-400mm II at 3.2lb (1.46kg) is selling like hot cakes and is back-ordered everywhere. Our 400mm DO II with lens hood weigh 2.265kg, and with a 1.4xTC 2.51kg or 5.5lb. If they were freely available, I would get a 500mm as I feel that extra kg over my shoulder. At least I have the good old 100-400mm II, which is unmatched.


----------



## tron (Dec 22, 2019)

I wonder what has happened to 600 f/4 DO plans. But this would be hugely expensive and maybe a 600 f/5.6 DO would do.

I believe it would be the right movement for Canon. Nikon would have 300 and 500 and Canon 400 and 600!

But it's wishful thinking.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 22, 2019)

tron said:


> I wonder what has happened to 600 f/4 DO plans. But this would be hugely expensive and maybe a 600 f/5.6 DO would do.
> 
> I believe it would be the right movement for Canon. Nikon would have 300 and 500 and Canon 400 and 600!
> 
> But it's wishful thinking.


Canon knocked off 890g (2lb) off the 600mm II on going to the version III last year by having just one heavy front element and just smaller elements far back in the lens (as now also used by them and Sony in the f/2.8 400mm etc). I guess it's the end of DO lenses.


----------



## tron (Dec 22, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Canon knocked off 890g (2lb) off the 600mm II on going to the version III last year by having just one heavy front element and just smaller elements far back in the lens (as now also used by them and Sony in the f/2.8 400mm etc). I guess it's the end of DO lenses.


This is unfortunate because Do lenses are not only lighter but shorter too. Very practical for travelling and walking.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 22, 2019)

ISv said:


> I think the best way to compare it is by using the FREE 30 days trial... After that you can always say "it was my decision - not because somebody told me something". That simple...!


I think it helps to see what people who are familiar with a thing can do with it, as well as free trials, paid trials, reviews etc etc all help to form an opinion based on actual results rather than buyers enthusiasm, new toy syndrome, inexperience unduly impacting the results you personally get.

Personally in forums like this I have zero respect for people that won’t illustrate their points, nobody is asking for unfettered access to personal or valuable images, simple test images that Craig hosts directly and can be deleted by the poster at any time seems a reasonable and simple enough thing to do in a visual medium conversation.

I have posted hundreds of images supporting and illustrating my point of view on innumerable subjects, so I do actually do what I say. If I say I get better results with a piece of software I post the results, I have done so many times with a plugin called FisheyeHemi for example.


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2019)

jmeyer said:


> Received a tip this morning, that the Long-eared Owls might be back at a previous roosting site. I walked around the area, but couldn't find them. Found fresh signs of them, but because it's a high traffic area for dog walkers, there's a good chance a dog flushed them out. I will check again at sunrise tomorrow morning. I did however, find a Barred Owl. Always nice to see them too! Taken with 7D Mkll and EF 100-400 ll
> 
> Jeremy




Very nice shots, Jeremy. i especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Jeff.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 23, 2019)

Bird photography is the most enjoyable of hobbies. It gets us out in the countryside to enjoy Nature, and with a purpose. It takes us away from the cares and the infighting in the world. We travel, meet like-minded company, make friends, compare gear and swap tips to improve our technique. This relaxed enthusiasm fuels this thread. It is one of the few places in CR where there are no arguments or rancour as we are here only for the fun. We respect each other and their photos. We share tips on gear and technique, and judge advice on the quality of the images posted. A tip is a tip. Try it for yourself. If works for you, use it. If it doesn’t don’t.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 24, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Bird photography is the most enjoyable of hobbies. It gets us out in the countryside to enjoy Nature, and with a purpose. It takes us away from the cares and the infighting in the world. We travel, meet like-minded company, make friends, compare gear and swap tips to improve our technique. This relaxed enthusiasm fuels this thread. It is one of the few places in CR where there are no arguments or rancour as we are here only for the fun. We respect each other and their photos. We share tips on gear and technique, and judge advice on the quality of the images posted. A tip is a tip. Try it for yourself. If works for you, use it. If it doesn’t don’t.


Boy, Alan you have given us a pretty high standard to live up to ... you mean we can't have arguments?  

Merry Christmas everyone.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Dec 24, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I’m not giving up on Canon, just adding another piece of kit. My preferred kit for general shooting is and will continue to be a 5DSR or a 90D + 100-400mm II since they are so good and versatile they cover 90+ % of what I do. When I travel with my wife, she gets the zoom and I take the 400mm DO II plus second body. If the D850 works out I’ll travel with that. Arbitrage has given very helpful advice, and he far prefers the Canon ergonomics. Your 7000 series that has U1 and U2 custom settings like Canon’s C1 and C2 are much easier to use . Some of us have been complaining for a while that Canon invented the technology behind the PF lenses and has been sitting on it with just the magnificent and very expensive 400mm DO II while Nikon has come out with much cheaper and lighter 300 and 500mm copies.
> 
> Edit: Just found this from May this year.


Alan, I didn't expect you to give up the Canon - even for a second... My surprise was about your very broad (and obviously not biased) research of what is better for you in given circumstances.


----------



## ISv (Dec 24, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> I think it helps to see what people who are familiar with a thing can do with it, as well as free trials, paid trials, reviews etc etc all help to form an opinion based on actual results rather than buyers enthusiasm, new toy syndrome, inexperience unduly impacting the results you personally get.
> 
> Personally in forums like this I have zero respect for people that won’t illustrate their points, nobody is asking for unfettered access to personal or valuable images, simple test images that Craig hosts directly and can be deleted by the poster at any time seems a reasonable and simple enough thing to do in a visual medium conversation.
> 
> I have posted hundreds of images supporting and illustrating my point of view on innumerable subjects, so I do actually do what I say. If I say I get better results with a piece of software I post the results, I have done so many times with a plugin called FisheyeHemi for example.


Privatebydesign, my intend was not to be rude but on second reading I found it to be! 
I apologize for this!
Here we use to say what is working better for us without making it a big science. When I read here some advise I use to check it if interested and if it doesn't work for me - I ignore it. The main problem is that many people don't say from where they are coming from and what exactly they are comparing!


----------



## ISv (Dec 24, 2019)

OK, after to much words - some photos: I found recently I'm missing in my collection +/_ good shots of juveniles Java Sparrow. After several days of rain and very high winds (up to 60mph according the forecast) it got nicely sunny and almost (almost!) no wind. From tomorrow it is getting back to the
previous pattern. The only difference is that the rain could be heavy at time (hmmm - down from "normal")! The last shot is an adult (I posted it before, it's an older photo) - for comparison.


----------



## ISv (Dec 24, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Boy, Alan you have given us a pretty high standard to live up to ... you mean we can't have arguments?
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> Jack


"... you mean we can't have arguments?  ".
Jack in really good families* I hope* they don't have even an arguments! The problem is probably that I never met a "really good family" .
On other hand -without arguments (no matter of the softness or the form) - are this families real/engaged to each-other?! There are not even two exactly same people who are married, forget about the opinions...
And yeah!!! Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 24, 2019)

ISv said:


> OK, after to much words - some photos: I found recently I'm missing in my collection +/_ good shots of juveniles Java Sparrow. After several days of rain and very high winds (up to 60mph according the forecast) it got nicely sunny and almost (almost!) no wind. From tomorrow it is getting back to the
> previous pattern. The only difference is that the rain could be heavy at time (hmmm - down from "normal")! The last shot is an adult (I posted it before, it's an older photo) - for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 187885
> ...


I just love Java Sparrows! More please.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 24, 2019)

ISv said:


> "... you mean we can't have arguments?  ".
> Jack in really good families* I hope* they don't have even an arguments! The problem is probably that I never met a "really good family" .
> On other hand -without arguments (no matter of the softness or the form) - are this families real/engaged to each-other?! There are not even two exactly same people who are married, forget about the opinions...
> And yeah!!! Merry Christmas everyone!!!


“All happy families are alike; each unhappy family is unhappy in its own way.” Leo Tolstoy (Anna Karenina).
Seasons greetings to you and everyone!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 24, 2019)

ISv said:


> Alan, I didn't expect you to give up the Canon - even for a second... My surprise was about your very broad (and obviously not biased) research of what is better for you in given circumstances.


“each crappy camera is crappy in its own way.” I'll report back some time on comparisons.


----------



## kodakrome (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas! I took this two years ago, of an owl who came down to check out the Christmas lighting.


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2019)

Very nice series, ISv.

Merry Christmas my friend.


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2019)

kodakrome said:


> Merry Christmas! I took this two years ago, of an owl who came down to check out the Christmas lighting.




I really like this picture.

Merry Christmas kodakrome.


Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## tron (Dec 24, 2019)

Click said:


> I really like this picture.
> 
> Merry Christmas kodakrome.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas


----------



## tron (Dec 24, 2019)

ISv said:


> OK, after to much words - some photos: I found recently I'm missing in my collection +/_ good shots of juveniles Java Sparrow. After several days of rain and very high winds (up to 60mph according the forecast) it got nicely sunny and almost (almost!) no wind. From tomorrow it is getting back to the
> previous pattern. The only difference is that the rain could be heavy at time (hmmm - down from "normal")! The last shot is an adult (I posted it before, it's an older photo) - for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 187885
> ...


ISV they are very nice! Can I order some? I promice to feed them


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 24, 2019)

ISv said:


> Privatebydesign, my intend was not to be rude but on second reading I found it to be!
> I apologize for this!
> Here we use to say what is working better for us without making it a big science. When I read here some advise I use to check it if interested and if it doesn't work for me - I ignore it. The main problem is that many people don't say from where they are coming from and what exactly they are comparing!


Hi ISv, I took no offense nor detected any rudeness in your reply. I don’t find people having an opposing opinion rude, indeed you made a very valid point, but I find the problem with that suggestion is it relies on experience to get the best results and it is far easier to take a constant that has had a skilled (or person who extols the efficacy of the subject under dIscussion) application than fumble around with an unfamiliar program and workflow with a ‘free trial’ that you normally have to sign up for, create an account etc etc. and then compare that result to your current best processing. Also, we don’t all have the perfect shot on hand to illustrate the benefits.

I have downloaded the example before and after images from the DxO site and have run the before through Lightroom, I can’t see a decent difference. But would love somebody without an agenda (most forum participants as opposed to most ‘reviewers’) to post an actual RAW file and an after so anybody could compare their personal results. I have looked at reviews that have been suggested but none showed alternate Lightroom processing.

I do have an interest in these specifics because it seems to me modern post processing techniques applied skillfully can produce dramatically higher quality images at a fraction of the cost of hardware investments, a plugin might cost a hundred dollars, a new camera several thousand. I am also looking very closely at resizing software as I find my current 20mp limiting on occasions, Keith over at Northlight Images has a very detailed review of several resizing plugins and he has Adobe comparisons, so I personally have all the information I could look for in resizing options prior to a trial, I haven’t found the same with noise reduction and don’t feel it is much to ask from very active forum members who specifically extol the virtues of a particular piece of software particularly when they have posted many images in the past.

Either way, seasons greetings to you and all the other members, posters and visitors alike. May you get the shots you want next year


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 24, 2019)

kodakrome said:


> Merry Christmas! I took this two years ago, of an owl who came down to check out the Christmas lighting.
> 
> View attachment 187889


 
I guess it's just because it's an owl but I love the "expression". Now if that were my Gray parrot, he'd be electrocuted because his first instinct would be to rip it to shreds - his goal in life is to destroy the world. Hmm, just like some people.

Jack


----------



## RGB49 (Dec 24, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Hi ISv, I took no offense nor detected any rudeness in your reply. I don’t find people having an opposing opinion rude, indeed you made a very valid point, but I find the problem with that suggestion is it relies on experience to get the best results and it is far easier to take a constant that has had a skilled (or person who extols the efficacy of the subject under dIscussion) application than fumble around with an unfamiliar program and workflow with a ‘free trial’ that you normally have to sign up for, create an account etc etc. and then compare that result to your current best processing. Also, we don’t all have the perfect shot on hand to illustrate the benefits.
> 
> I have downloaded the example before and after images from the DxO site and have run the before through Lightroom, I can’t see a decent difference. But would love somebody without an agenda (most forum participants as opposed to most ‘reviewers’) to post an actual RAW file and an after so anybody could compare their personal results. I have looked at reviews that have been suggested but none showed alternate Lightroom processing.
> 
> ...


Re comparisons the post processing software I use is Capture 1 for Raw processing/cropping with default Noise reduction and sharpening turned off. I then export to Topaz labs to use Denoise AI or AI clear and then return the file to C1 to for any lighting or colour temp alterations.
In this screen grab it shows the original Raw image after import to C1 with only shadows lifted as it was underexposed by approx. two stops.
Merry Christmas to all at CR and thanks for the great images posted, they are an inspiration


----------



## AlanF (Dec 24, 2019)

It's traditional in England to have Christmas cards with a Robin. So, here is a Robin to wish you all a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Durf (Dec 24, 2019)

RGB49 said:


> Re comparisons the post processing software I use is Capture 1 for Raw processing/cropping with default Noise reduction and sharpening turned off. I then export to Topaz labs to use Denoise AI or AI clear and then return the file to C1 to for any lighting or colour temp alterations.
> In this screen grab it shows the original Raw image after import to C1 with only shadows lifted as it was underexposed by approx. two stops.
> Merry Christmas to all at CR and thanks for the great images posted, they are an inspiration
> View attachment 187903


 I get the same results with DeNoise AI, love it!!!!
I'm going back years to re-edit some of my favorite RAW Files/photos, to clean them up and make them look amazingly better.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 24, 2019)

A Robin taken at iso 2000 with the 90D, 100-400mm II at f/5.6 1/250s. Top is the uncorrected jpeg from the RAW; next RAW corrected in DPP, then RAW in PS, finally DxO PL3 with PRIME and luminance at 90. I've seen images where someone has worked wonders in noise suppression in PS using complex procedures involving filtering different channels etc, using layers and so on. But, what I like about DxO is that one can use a simple adjustment of the luminance slider in PRIME and not touching the standard sharpening from the lens sharpening module. The DPP and PS outputs I used could possibly be improved by fiddling with sharpening, thresholds, lum and chrom sliders etc. And, I am sure Topaz, Nik and other programs or plugins would give acceptable results. But DxO simply gives me the best compromise of noise and sharpness with minimal effort. A further example that shows the 90D gives clean results above iso 800.







dard


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2019)

Beautiful. Merry Christmas Alan.


----------



## ISv (Dec 25, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I just love Java Sparrows! More please.


I promise you will get them but give me a time...


----------



## ISv (Dec 25, 2019)

tron said:


> ISV they are very nice! Can I order some? I promice to feed them


Nope! I'm not supporting such a trade/ideas - what was once an Island full from see level to the top of the mountains with endemic birds is now an island where you have to climb to the top to see some of them (only 3 species on this Island - just the leftovers from the previous diversity and numbers - many are dead forever... because of the introduced birds and animals)! It may happen everywhere, not just here!
*And Yes! I understand you are joking* but if you know what happen here back in the time I'm sure you hardly will accept this even as a joke!
On other hand - Java Sparrows most probably will not survive the winters in the temperate parts of the world (at least for now)... 
But if you want I can send you a full size photo or two! And no need to feed them!!!!


----------



## ISv (Dec 25, 2019)

Durf said:


> I get the same results with DeNoise AI, love it!!!!
> I'm going back years to re-edit some of my favorite RAW Files/photos, to clean them up and make them look amazingly better.


Good luck with this - I started the same with DxO PL 1 and now I have the PL 3 Prime... They improve the software faster than I learn how to use it... but one day I will retire and I may catch up!!!! Privatebydesign is very right here - the software is improving much faster than the hardware - much faster!


----------



## ISv (Dec 25, 2019)

Ha, ha - I'm going to still this Santa from you Click - could I?


AlanF said:


> It's traditional in England to have Christmas cards with a Robin. So, here is a Robin to wish you all a Merry Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 187904


Very nice Alan - thanks!


----------



## tron (Dec 25, 2019)

ISv said:


> Nope! I'm not supporting such a trade/ideas - what was once an Island full from see level to the top of the mountains with endemic birds is now an island where you have to climb to the top to see some of them (only 3 species on this Island - just the leftovers from the previous diversity and numbers - many are dead forever... because of the introduced birds and animals)! It may happen everywhere, not just here!
> *And Yes! I understand you are joking* but if you know what happen here back in the time I'm sure you hardly will accept this even as a joke!
> On other hand - Java Sparrows most probably will not survive the winters in the temperate parts of the world (at least for now)...
> But if you want I can send you a full size photo or two! And no need to feed them!!!!


Of course I was joking and even so by ordering I *didn't* mean as captives in cages. Only free happy flying. So they would have to have a flying ticket and a passport!  It is very sad that something bad happened back in time.

P.S Is this a tropical island ?


----------



## ISv (Dec 25, 2019)

tron said:


> Of course I was joking and even so by ordering I *didn't* mean as captives in cages. Only free happy flying. So they would have to have a flying ticket and a passport!  It is very sad that something bad happened back in time.
> 
> P.S Is this a tropical island ?


We don't have here Robins - sorry!
But here is my "Merry Christmas" card - Hawaiian style ( and you have your question answered right now). This is (may be?!) my last edition of that RAW file. Red-Tailed Tropic Bird - adult.

P.S. " So they would have to have a flying ticket and a passport! " -: yeah, we have such a birds here (many actually), some of them even have a GPS antennas on them (plus few rings on the legs). Like the Bristle-thighed Curlew and some others...
Some birds like the Red-Tailed Tropic bird on my Xmas card are ringed too... but so far I haven't seen GPS antennas on them!


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2019)

Beautiful shot, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 25, 2019)

Had a great Christmas day so far, a two and half hour walk with the kids and grandkids on a really sunny day with the D500+500mm/5.6 PF slung over my shoulder for a test drive. The first is another Robin, 11.2m away, side-lit and against a bright sky. The bad news is that the D500 is an absolute pig when comes to storing settings and retrieving them rapidly. I would normally compensate for the lighting by having +1.7ev stored in setting C2 or C3 on a 5DSR or 90D and flicking the mode dial. The good news is that the sensor and noise are so good that pushing through 1.7 ev is a doddle. The detail with the 500mm lens at 11.2m is nearly as good as the 100-400mm II on the 90D at 5.6m in my previous posting. I came across a heron not too far away and got a supersharp shot of it. The good news is that it is really sharp. The bad news is that it is the first time I have seen Moire on a heron. My take home lessons so far are that the Canons are far easier to use and that the 90D is going to be more reliable for closer shots where there is the danger of Moire. But, it's looking like the Nikon is going to be better for squeezing out detail from far off targets. So far, it's AF is really good.
Back to another bird - cooking the turkey.
They are 100% crops, as usual.


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2019)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## tron (Dec 26, 2019)

Alan, ISv very nice pictures.
Alan and others just a thought about D500 500PF combination. This is 500mm but at 20Mp
D500 is 20Mp and EOS 90D is 32.5. SQR(32.5/20) = 1.2747 So a 90D with a 400mm combo is effectively 400*1.2747=509mm equivalent only with smaller pixels which is a minus but at f/4 (if we are talking about the 400DOII) which is a plus. 
And assuming we encounter the help of DXO  ofcourse.

This situation reminded me of a very funny/cute metric that was invented by a forum member:

Pixels per duck!  Funny but this isn't this our target when we seek more megapixels and bigger lenses? As many pixels as possibly on our photo target.


----------



## Durf (Dec 26, 2019)

Christmas Cardinal Headshot 
[7D Mark ii with 100-400mm L ii Lens]


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 26, 2019)

The thought just entered my head, seeing such close ups, which I enjoy as much as anyone, that sometimes we get so engrossed in resolution and detail we tend to forget context and photographic principles of composition and so forth. In other words, is it possible one could end up ignoring what it is that makes a great photograph due to too much pixel peeping? Some time ago PBD recommended the book, The Photographers Eye, and as a beginner it really open my eyes up. Not sure I've advanced that much but at least I'm aware of what I should be aiming for. This leads to my quandary since I love FPS but only have 20 Mp and all this gear talk gives me GAS, but do I really need to spend more? 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 26, 2019)

tron said:


> Alan, ISv very nice pictures.
> Alan and others just a thought about D500 500PF combination. This is 500mm but at 20Mp
> D500 is 20Mp and EOS 90D is 32.5. SQR(32.5/20) = 1.2747 So a 90D with a 400mm combo is effectively 400*1.2747=509mm equivalent only with smaller pixels which is a minus but at f/4 (if we are talking about the 400DOII) which is a plus.
> And assuming we encounter the help of DXO  ofcourse.
> ...


You are absolutely correct, they produce approximately the same number of pixels on target. But, you have to take into account as well the quality of the pixels. The big killer is the AA-filter on the 90D. Optyczne measures the MTFs of sensors of cameras and for the 90D it's about the same as for the D7500, which has the same sensor as the D500 - see https://www.optyczne.pl/433.4-Test_aparatu-Canon_EOS_90D_Rozdzielczość.html and look at the Matrix section with the comparative chart. I regularly measure the resolution of my different lens/body combinations using charts at 12-19m with settings and post-processing I use for my bird photography (resolution is where I can just visually resolve chart lines). I find the 500mm PF/D500 has 10-15% more resolution than the 400mm DO II or 100-400mm II/D90, and similarly the 1.4xTC on the 500mm PP vs 400mm DO II (the 100-400mm ii not as good). Basically, the AA-filter is a 10-15% hit on resolution. Canon, I can't forgive you for not giving us an AA-filter-free option like with the 5DSR.

Another measure is megapixels per kg. The 500mm PF wins out by a factor of 2 there, which is the key factor for me! Come on Canon, show us what you can do in return, probably an RF if it ever happens.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 26, 2019)

Durf said:


> Christmas Cardinal Headshot
> [7D Mark ii with 100-400mm L ii Lens]
> 
> View attachment 187923



Truly stunning!


----------



## tron (Dec 26, 2019)

Useful information Alan. I didn't know about the lack of AA filter. 
And the weight is a huge advantage too. I hope I will not develop any G.A.S (but thankfully it is a very difficult lens to find!)
I already have 2 5DsRs to feed … pictures and I still have my 7DII so ….


----------



## Durf (Dec 26, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> The thought just entered my head, seeing such close ups, which I enjoy as much as anyone, that sometimes we get so engrossed in resolution and detail we tend to forget context and photographic principles of composition and so forth. In other words, is it possible one could end up ignoring what it is that makes a great photograph due to too much pixel peeping? Some time ago PBD recommended the book, The Photographers Eye, and as a beginner it really open my eyes up. Not sure I've advanced that much but at least I'm aware of what I should be aiming for. This leads to my quandary since I love FPS but only have 20 Mp and all this gear talk gives me GAS, but do I really need to spend more?
> 
> Jack



Hi Jack, I occasionally just do these close ups for personal curiosity more so than anything. Texture and what they look like close up and magnified like this truly amazes me...
But, I totally prefer the composition of birds etc full body and more in their natural surroundings in most images.
I'm just having fun and often times try to get every perspective that I can when I'm out playing with my cameras.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2019)

Durf said:


> Christmas Cardinal Headshot
> [7D Mark ii with 100-400mm L ii Lens]



Beautiful shot. Well done, Durf.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 26, 2019)

Durf said:


> Hi Jack, I occasionally just do these close ups for personal curiosity more so than anything. Texture and what they look like close up and magnified like this truly amazes me...
> But, I totally prefer the composition of birds etc full body and more in their natural surroundings in most images.
> I'm just having fun and often times try to get every perspective that I can when I'm out playing with my cameras.
> 
> Jack


I fully concur with your interest and shot, I do the same and of course every composition has merit based on whatever criterion is applicable to the intended use. I guess in my heart, I wish I could have the talent to produce award winning photography but that's an absurd thought. Thus, my comment has always been, the most important aspect of photography should be "having fun". You said it!  

And I'm trying very hard to protect myself from GAS. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 26, 2019)

Durf said:


> Christmas Cardinal Headshot
> [7D Mark ii with 100-400mm L ii Lens]
> 
> View attachment 187923


You have a selfie in the Cardinal's eye.


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 27, 2019)

some wild flamingos in Mexico..


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2019)

Nice series, snappy604.


----------



## tron (Dec 27, 2019)

ISv said:


> We don't have here Robins - sorry!
> But here is my "Merry Christmas" card - Hawaiian style ( and you have your question answered right now). This is (may be?!) my last edition of that RAW file. Red-Tailed Tropic Bird - adult.
> 
> P.S. " So they would have to have a flying ticket and a passport! " -: yeah, we have such a birds here (many actually), some of them even have a GPS antennas on them (plus few rings on the legs). Like the Bristle-thighed Curlew and some others...
> ...


But you do see the GPS Antennas! They are red! 
Great photo of yet another exotic bird by the way!


----------



## ISv (Dec 28, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Had a great Christmas day so far, a two and half hour walk with the kids and grandkids on a really sunny day with the D500+500mm/5.6 PF slung over my shoulder for a test drive. The first is another Robin, 11.2m away, side-lit and against a bright sky. The bad news is that the D500 is an absolute pig when comes to storing settings and retrieving them rapidly. I would normally compensate for the lighting by having +1.7ev stored in setting C2 or C3 on a 5DSR or 90D and flicking the mode dial. The good news is that the sensor and noise are so good that pushing through 1.7 ev is a doddle. The detail with the 500mm lens at 11.2m is nearly as good as the 100-400mm II on the 90D at 5.6m in my previous posting. I came across a heron not too far away and got a supersharp shot of it. The good news is that it is really sharp. The bad news is that it is the first time I have seen Moire on a heron. My take home lessons so far are that the Canons are far easier to use and that the 90D is going to be more reliable for closer shots where there is the danger of Moire. But, it's looking like the Nikon is going to be better for squeezing out detail from far off targets. So far, it's AF is really good.
> Back to another bird - cooking the turkey.
> They are 100% crops, as usual.
> 
> ...



For such a small bird 10m with such a detail is impressive (especially for the prize tag and the weight of the lens)! Thanks for the info!
You are lucky man for your Christmas weather: here it was rainy (from moderate to heavy 50/50) plus very strong winds. My part of the town was lucky - we had non stop an electricity. Thousands of people on the island had a blackout - all the day!


----------



## Durf (Dec 28, 2019)

Cardinal pic from earlier today


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2019)

Beautiful shot, Durf.


----------



## ISv (Dec 28, 2019)

Durf said:


> Christmas Cardinal Headshot
> [7D Mark ii with 100-400mm L ii Lens]
> 
> View attachment 187923


I love your pictures Durf! In order to keep myself fit for the moment when I will see that very rare moment when every thing is working for great photo like background, light and even the opportunity for nice composition (birds have to collaborate) I use to practice my basic technique. It is very disappointing when you have such a moment and you miss it because your own bad job. AND I DON'T MEAN THIS PARTICULAR PHOTO - it looks great for me... I mean that if you are able to routinely take such a photos you should have much better chance to NOT miss the rare great opportunity!


----------



## ISv (Dec 28, 2019)

This is from today.


----------



## Durf (Dec 28, 2019)

ISv said:


> I love your pictures Durf! In order to keep myself fit for the moment when I will see that very rare moment when every thing is working for great photo like background, light and even the opportunity for nice composition (birds have to collaborate) I use to practice my basic technique. It is very disappointing when you have such a moment and you miss it because your own bad job. AND I DON'T MEAN THIS PARTICULAR PHOTO - it looks great for me... I mean that if you are able to routinely take such a photos you should have much better chance to NOT miss that rare opportunity!



I often study the background and light before I position myself to snap many of these bird pics. I have a few spots I use for most of my bird shots that I can also manage to shoot at the widest apertures possible with the birds really close to me, the background can get pretty awesome looking for sure. With the light changing in the backgrounds it often looks quite different from these same spots from one hour to the next.
I do this background planning when doing flower and mushroom shots etc quite often also.


----------



## ISv (Dec 28, 2019)

Now some from yesterday (day after Christmas - nice weather!) and few from today (drizzling but most of the time fine around the South Shore)...
I took the photo of the Common Myna only because of the flowers fallen from the Sausage Tree. To stay/take photos under that tree - your own risk (check Wikipedia for Kigelia africana please)!
The juvenile Night Heron is just drying after the Christmas rains...


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2019)

Beautiful series. Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Dec 28, 2019)

Durf said:


> I often study the background and light before I position myself to snap many of these bird pics. I have a few spots I use for most of my bird shots that I can also manage to shoot at the widest apertures possible with the birds really close to me, the background can get pretty awesome looking for sure. With the light changing in the backgrounds it often looks quite different from these same spots from one hour to the next.
> I do this background planning when doing flower and mushroom shots etc quite often also.



Oh! "...few spots..." - how many species of birds do you have at that spots?! What you are doing when stepping in unknown spots?
Anyway, why mushrooms? - I'm asking this because before the birds I was taking photos of fungi too (I have a background in Mycology)!


----------



## Durf (Dec 28, 2019)

Here's a Sparrow shot from earlier today....


----------



## ISv (Dec 28, 2019)

tron said:


> But you do see the GPS Antennas! They are red!
> Great photo of yet another exotic bird by the way!


! Yeah they really look like antennas in this species! In the Red-billed Tropic bird the "antennas (streamers!!!)" are white and much longer (trans-galactic?!) same as the "antennas" of the White-tailed Tropic bird (no valuable photo so far from me). Don't get confused by the overlapping names/features of these only 3 in the world species!
Here is one of the very rare visitors for the Islands - Red-Billed Tropic bird.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2019)

I am so jealous of you Durf and Isv that you are surrounded by such a variety of beautiful birds! Well done.


----------



## Durf (Dec 28, 2019)

AlanF said:


> I am so jealous of you Durf and Isv that you are surrounded by such a variety of beautiful birds! Well done.


I think I'm gonna order the 90D, so many are telling me that its better than the 7D2. Most of the things I shoot are landed and hopping around, I don't shoot much birds in flight so it should work good for me when it comes to auto focusing....think I'm gonna just go for it.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2019)

Durf said:


> I think I'm gonna order the 90D, so many are telling me that its better than the 7D2. Most of the things I shoot are landed and hopping around, I don't shoot much birds in flight so it should work good for me when it comes to auto focusing....think I'm gonna just go for it.


Jim, it pairs very well with the 100-400mm II that you use, a marriage made in heaven. For my own personal requirements, I use it without an extender as the best compromise between IQ, versatility and field of view. And it's pretty good for the majority of my type of birds in flight.


----------



## tron (Dec 28, 2019)

Hmm how about your 500mm Alan. Has it won your heart?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2019)

tron said:


> Hmm how about your 500mm Alan. Has it won your heart?


More my aching arms.


----------



## Durf (Dec 28, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Jim, it pairs very well with the 100-400mm II that you use, a marriage made in heaven. For my own personal requirements, I use it without an extender as the best compromise between IQ, versatility and field of view. And it's pretty good for the majority of my type of birds in flight.


Ordered


----------



## tron (Dec 28, 2019)

Well the only downside I can think of 500mm PF is that it needs a … Nikon behind it


----------



## Durf (Dec 28, 2019)

"Rockin' Robin"


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2019)

ISv said:


> Here is one of the very rare visitors for the Islands - Red-Billed Tropic bird.



Another beautiful shot, ISv.


----------



## Durf (Dec 28, 2019)

Just had a Flicker visit me....
EDIT: Someone just told me this is actually a "Red-Bellied Woodpecker".


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2019)

Durf said:


> Here's a Sparrow shot from earlier today....





Durf said:


> "Rockin' Robin"




Lovely. Nicely done, Durf.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2019)

tron said:


> Well the only downside I can think of 500mm PF is that it needs a … Nikon behind it


If Canon had put the equivalent of the sensor and AF of the D500 into the body of the 7DII, we would have the 7DIII we had dreamed of. What I mean is that the 7DII has superb ergonomics in both physical handling and menus, and Canon should have updated its sensor and AF.


----------



## ISv (Dec 29, 2019)

Female of White-rumped Shama with her lunch (it was around 1pm today). I think after this sausage (Mourning Gecko) she may skip the dinner. Didn't know they are including also lizards in the menu (so far I have seen them with insects and worms only). She made my not very successful day today!


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 29, 2019)

We have a Varied Thrush visiting our state, roughly 4 hours to the northwest of me. I took a road trip yesterday, and visited a few areas in that part of the state. I got to the area of the thrush, about 20 minutes before sunrise. It was still very dark, and even after sunrise, lighting was pretty bad. The first picture was at ISO 3200 and the other two at ISO 1600. After several of you have recommended Denoise AI, I tried it out on these photos. It really works well, thanks! It turned these 3 photos from blah to very acceptable. Sometimes conditions are just terrible for shooting. 7D mkll & EF 500 F4 IS for the 3 photos.

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2019)

ISv said:


> Female of White-rumped Shama with her lunch (it was around 1pm today). I think after this sausage (Mourning Gecko) she may skip the dinner. Didn't know they are including also lizards in the menu (so far I have seen them with insects and worms only). She made my not very successful day today!




Very nice shots. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2019)

Beautiful pictures, Jeremy. I really like the second one.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 29, 2019)

Privatebydesign has been wanting to be shown with examples why I and others use DxO for RAW noise reduction. I use it for that and also as a RAW converter as it gets me the most detail than my limited skills can get with DPP and PS, and very quickly too. Here is an image of a bellbird taken in New Zealand by wife using a 5DSR and 100-400mm II at close range. It was deep in the canopy, illuminated by green light, taken at iso 6400 pushed through 1.6ev in post-processing, equivalent to a shot at iso 19000. THe top 3 shots are processed respectively in DPP, PS and DxO prime. To get them on the site they are reduced from 50Mpx to 6Mpx. At this reduction, they all look rather good, and show that the 5DSR is fine at high iso. But, the likes of us birders crop like mad. So, below, I have the centre section of each at cropped at 100% at full resolution. Again, DPP, PS and DxO prime. Here, we can see clearly that the bottom one from DxO has the sharpest detail and in the shadows on the left the least noise. I really didn't want to do this as someone will want me to play around more with the sliders in PS and DPP, and I am not going to do that as I have spent enough time in the past doing so and my skills set is not improving. If you don't work at high iso and don't crop, you won't see much advantage, but if you do, there is a great one. I haven't used Topaz etc for ages and can't comment on those.
Edit - I have added the unsharpened uncorrected at the very bottom for comparison.


----------



## ISv (Dec 29, 2019)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Jeremy. I really like the second one.


My choice is the first - no snow here and I hardly can find background that emboldens the bird so nicely...


----------



## ISv (Dec 29, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Privatebydesign has been wanting to be shown with examples why I and others use DxO for RAW noise reduction. I use it for that and also as a RAW converter as it gets me the most detail than my limited skills can get with DPP and PS, and very quickly too. Here is an image of a bellbird taken in New Zealand by wife using a 5DSR and 100-400mm II at close range. It was deep in the canopy, illuminated by green light, taken at iso 640, pushed through 1.6ev in post-processing, equivalent to a shot at iso 19000. THe top 3 shots are processed respectively in DPP, PS and DxO prime. To get them on the site they are reduced from 50Mpx to 6Mpx. At this reduction, they all look rather good, and show that the 5DSR is fine at high iso. But, the likes of us birders crop like mad. So, below, I have the centre section of each at cropped at 100% at full resolution. Again, DPP, PS and DxO prime. Here, we can see clearly that the bottom one from DxO has the sharpest detail and in the shadows on the left the least noise. I really didn't want to do this as someone will want me to play around more with the sliders in PS and DPP, and I am not going to do that as I have spent enough time in the past doing so and my skills set is not improving. If you don't work at high iso and don't crop, you won't see much advantage, but if you do, there is a great one. I haven't used Topaz etc for ages and can't comment on those.
> Edit - I have added the unsharpened uncorrected at the very bottom for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 187955
> ...



I have no bird photo taken with high ISO right now but I have this flower - I had to increase the ISO because of the very high winds that day
ISO 2000, f7.1, -1 2/3 EV (because some occasional sunlight was effecting parts of the plant). Resulting speed 1/800s.
Sorry for posting plant on this treat but it's just to illustrate why I like Dxo PL3. Unfortunately I have no other photo editing program installed on this computer to make comparison.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Privatebydesign has been wanting to be shown with examples why I and others use DxO for RAW noise reduction....



Many thanks Alan, I appreciate it but hope you realize my bigger point was it helps everybody when they see what unbiased actual users are getting in the way of results, particularly when that use gets narrowed down to very specific genres that have a good following. I have absolutely no doubt that if, like you said, I worked at high iso and cropped heavily I'd 100% see the value of your workflow.

I am surprised that of the three full images it appears to me that DPP version is the weakest, so many people like DPP that I assumed it would be better than third party Adobe. I downloaded the unprocessed crop but can't even match the PS version so presume the jpeg just doesn't have the flexibility or bit depth needed to rework.

My personal uses tend to be big prints, too big for the mp and actual viewing distances, but from low iso shots. I end up benefiting more from better upsizing plugins than noise reducing and sharpening software.

Thanks again and I feel your post is a valuable resource for the wider community.

P.S. I presume you have a typo, the image was taken at 6400 iso not 640!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 30, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Many thanks Alan, I appreciate it but hope you realize my bigger point was it helps everybody when they see what unbiased actual users are getting in the way of results, particularly when that use gets narrowed down to very specific genres that have a good following. I have absolutely no doubt that if, like you said, I worked at high iso and cropped heavily I'd 100% see the value of your workflow.
> 
> I am surprised that of the three full images it appears to me that DPP version is the weakest, so many people like DPP that I assumed it would be better than third party Adobe. I downloaded the unprocessed crop but can't even match the PS version so presume the jpeg just doesn't have the flexibility or bit depth needed to rework.
> 
> ...



Alan it's a lot of work but I for one will be looking carefully. Thanks. 

I am still using DPP to take me from RAW but the three sliders, strength, fineness, and threshold definitely can be optimally set to be a benefit on sharpness. I'm still using the free Define2 for the bit of selective sharpening I do, typically based on colour in the regions where we want maximum detail and sharpness - I'd never suggest it's optimal but it's a lot better than nada. Since my surgery I'm doing well but I can't explain my inability to dive into new software - I just don't feel like it and I don't have many new photos either.   Put hey, I'm alive so maybe tomorrow.

Jack


----------



## tron (Dec 30, 2019)

Many thanks Alan for this detailed presentation. It seems that the new DXO Prime Noise reduction rocks!


----------



## Durf (Dec 30, 2019)

I've been getting great results with Topaz DeNoise AI and or AI Clear, and editing/processing in ON1 2020. 
I've never tried DxO PhotoLab, I may have to download the trial version and check it out and see what the difference is; see which seems to work better.


----------



## ISv (Dec 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Privatebydesign has been wanting to be shown with examples why I and others use DxO for RAW noise reduction. I use it for that and also as a RAW converter as it gets me the most detail than my limited skills can get with DPP and PS, and very quickly too. Here is an image of a bellbird taken in New Zealand by wife using a 5DSR and 100-400mm II at close range. It was deep in the canopy, illuminated by green light, taken at iso 6400 pushed through 1.6ev in post-processing, equivalent to a shot at iso 19000. THe top 3 shots are processed respectively in DPP, PS and DxO prime. To get them on the site they are reduced from 50Mpx to 6Mpx. At this reduction, they all look rather good, and show that the 5DSR is fine at high iso. But, the likes of us birders crop like mad. So, below, I have the centre section of each at cropped at 100% at full resolution. Again, DPP, PS and DxO prime. Here, we can see clearly that the bottom one from DxO has the sharpest detail and in the shadows on the left the least noise. I really didn't want to do this as someone will want me to play around more with the sliders in PS and DPP, and I am not going to do that as I have spent enough time in the past doing so and my skills set is not improving. If you don't work at high iso and don't crop, you won't see much advantage, but if you do, there is a great one. I haven't used Topaz etc for ages and can't comment on those.
> Edit - I have added the unsharpened uncorrected at the very bottom for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 187955
> ...


Very good job Alan! Thanks!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 30, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan it's a lot of work but I for one will be looking carefully. Thanks.
> 
> I am still using DPP to take me from RAW but the three sliders, strength, fineness, and threshold definitely can be optimally set to be a benefit on sharpness. I'm still using the free Define2 for the bit of selective sharpening I do, typically based on colour in the regions where we want maximum detail and sharpness - I'd never suggest it's optimal but it's a lot better than nada. Since my surgery I'm doing well but I can't explain my inability to dive into new software - I just don't feel like it and I don't have many new photos either.   Put hey, I'm alive so maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Jack


All best wishes for a healthy and happy 2020, Jack! By the way, DxO bought up the Nik collection and sell it - no longer free.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 30, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Many thanks Alan, I appreciate it but hope you realize my bigger point was it helps everybody when they see what unbiased actual users are getting in the way of results, particularly when that use gets narrowed down to very specific genres that have a good following. I have absolutely no doubt that if, like you said, I worked at high iso and cropped heavily I'd 100% see the value of your workflow.
> 
> I am surprised that of the three full images it appears to me that DPP version is the weakest, so many people like DPP that I assumed it would be better than third party Adobe. I downloaded the unprocessed crop but can't even match the PS version so presume the jpeg just doesn't have the flexibility or bit depth needed to rework.
> 
> ...


Thanks for correcting the typo. I can mail you a time-limited link via Firefox to the RAW file if you want to play with it. It's quite possible you will do much better than me by using more sophisticated methods. I recall that Art Morris of birdsasart used DPP followed by a commercial noise reduction package. Topaz, NoiseNinja exist, I presume, because they do better than DPP or PS. I have lots of very, very boring shots of charts processed by DPP and PS from when new cameras models were not compatible with DxO and then subsequently processed by an update to DxO - generally DxO squeezed out a bit more resolution (most recently the 90D).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> All best wishes for a healthy and happy 2020, Jack! By the way, DxO bought up the Nik collection and sell it - no longer free.


Thanks Alan. My lungs have taken a hit but my strength is fine, so no excuse for not being out carrying the 400 DO, slowly. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 31, 2019)

It's so difficult to find birds here at present that I was happy to take a photo of a Great Tit yesterday while doing a bit of testing.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 31, 2019)

To put this shot in perspective, it is of a Eurasian Kingfisher at full velocity flying against a background of reeds and is 40m away, occupying only 580x270 pixels. The Eurasian Kingfisher is much smaller and faster than a Belted Kingfisher or a Pied Kingfisher. For 95% of my photography, my Canon DSLRs are first choice but for difficult BIF, the Nikon D500 + 500mm f/5.6 PF is the gear as its AF is awesome and was able to pick out the bird. Or maybe luck? I attempted to pan it and there was this one sharpish keeper. For straightforward BIF, it performs uncannily.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 31, 2019)

Lapwings need the sun shining on them to show their beauty, and I was lucky enough to catch a flock with the low winter sun behind me. I could have got this shot just as easily with my 90D or 5D series. But, it's interesting seeing how different camera systems perform.


----------



## Durf (Dec 31, 2019)

Great shots Alan!
Also, I'm supposed to get the 90D Friday, it'll be interesting running this 90D head to head with my 7D Mark ii. (With the 100-400mm ii & Sigma 150-600mm Lenses).


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2019)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Jan 2, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Alan. My lungs have taken a hit but my strength is fine, so no excuse for not being out carrying the 400 DO, slowly.
> 
> Jack


Slowly and don't be shy to stop time to time to compensate for the oxygen in the blood! The strength may fall rapidly without enough of oxygen - be careful!
And keep your spirit high like now!


----------



## ISv (Jan 2, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It's so difficult to find birds here at present that I was happy to take a photo of a Great Tit yesterday while doing a bit of testing.
> View attachment 187965


Nice photo Alan, but keep in mind that D500 (is this it?) have a tendency to underexpose a little-bit in some scenes (at least my newly acquired one does it).
On other hand it's a child-game to recover a lot in the highlights and after that to increase little-bit the exposure... or the mid-tones.


----------



## ISv (Jan 2, 2020)

Here I have few from my first try of my new camera (same lens). Found them slightly softer but I still haven't check for lens/body alignment (aka fine tuning the lens) - I hope this is the problem. Otherwise just ~2.5MP loss should not be that visible! Focus-tracking is superior (I still have to evaluate the focus acquisition and accuracy). I didn't have a chance to try BIF today but it looks promising...
I'm still into very basics of this camera. In generally not that big deal (in comparison with Alan who is trying this from different system) but still - one day is not enough! Last two photos at ISO 1000.


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2020)

Very nice series, ISv.

Happy New Year!


----------



## ISv (Jan 2, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice series, ISv.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Thanks Click! But I just deleted my second photo - not on the level of this forum... neither of my expectations!
Happy New Year!!!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 2, 2020)

ISv said:


> Here I have few from my first try of my new camera (same lens). Found them slightly softer but I still haven't check for lens/body alignment (aka fine tuning the lens) - I hope this is the problem. Otherwise just ~2.5MP loss should not be that visible! Focus-tracking is superior (I still have to evaluate the focus acquisition and accuracy). I didn't have a chance to try BIF today but it looks promising...
> I'm still into very basics of this camera. In generally not that big deal (in comparison with Alan who is trying this from different system) but still - one day is not enough! Last two photos at ISO 1000.
> 
> View attachment 187970
> ...


I don’t really like Indian Mynas - aggressive invaders. The very first thing I do with a new camera is to AFMA it or fine tune. The difference in Mpx should not be noticeable. Enjoy your New Year‘s acquisition and have a great 2020 with it!


----------



## ISv (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks Alan! In this particular time of the year I don't have enough time/mood to do real AFMA! But it's a #1 in the next few weeks (better in the next two - if the things are not going as expected I have to return the camera). I didn't need any adjustments with my older camera. It's still here, waiting for the verdict but I'm not at all sure I want to sell it - it is mighty one and would be fine back up body!


----------



## ISv (Jan 2, 2020)

Oh! I don't like the Common Mynas too but they where readily available for my tests!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 2, 2020)

ISv said:


> Thanks Alan! In this particular time of the year I don't have enough time/mood to do real AFMA! But it's a #1 in the next few weeks (better in the next two - if the things are not going as expected I have to return the camera). I didn't need any adjustments with my older camera. It's still here, waiting for the verdict but I'm not at all sure I want to sell it - it is mighty one and would be fine back up body!


I believe the camera you have just bought has Auto Fine Tune whereby it sets itself by liveview and then AF, which should be quick and easy. I've got into a routine for AFMA using Reikan Focal. It takes a while for the software to be compatible with newly released bodies and it's a PITA taking the computer etc into the garden where I AFMA. So, I use the manual method of taking 3 jpegs at each AFMA from -20 to +20 every 5 units, which takes about 5-10 minutes. Downloading back indoors and then feeding them into the program, which is another 5 minutes. For my latest acquisition pair, the AFMA for the bare lens is 0 but the 1.4xTC requires a very noticeable +7. I don't know if that correction is unusually high but I have similar shifts with TCs on my 100-400mm IIs. I have too many bodies and lenses so FoCal is very good value for me, and it's so quick by the manual procedure that mirrorless's not requiring AFMA isn't an issue.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 2, 2020)

ISv said:


> Thanks Click! But I just deleted my second photo - not on the level of this forum... neither of my expectations!
> Happy New Year!!!



I'm beginning to wonder if anything I can do will be to these new levels!  A friend just spent $55k on a vehicle and it seems to me such a waste but a camera ... now that would be good value (or maybe not).

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 4, 2020)

I am suffering from bird deprivation. House sparrows have become so rare, that even this made me happy.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 4, 2020)

Pochards have unusual habits. The males migrate to cold England in the winter while the females go off to live it up in Spain.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 4, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I am suffering from bird deprivation. House sparrows have become so rare, that even this made me happy.
> View attachment 188028



I grew up in Edmonton with tons of those pests but believe it or not, now 15 miles away I never see one, thankfully.


----------



## ISv (Jan 4, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Pochards have unusual habits. The males migrate to cold England in the winter while the females go off to live it up in Spain.
> 
> View attachment 188029


I like the Pochard! 
You are lucky: here the weather is between ISO 25000 and 50000. The mountain is just few km from my place and normally one can "count" the trees there. Today I don't see the mountain because of the rain. And the forecast is for few more days like this (but I hope they are wrong... at least for few hours).


----------



## AlanF (Jan 4, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I grew up in Edmonton with tons of those pests but believe it or not, now 15 miles away I never see one, thankfully.


Cockney sparras are a sacred icon here. Anyway, I don't recall seeing you in Edmonton - I used to go through there on the 102 bus.


----------



## Durf (Jan 4, 2020)

Finally got the 90D and am rather quite impressed with it.....
First shot is with the Sigma 150-600mm and the second shot is with the Canon 100-400mm ii.


----------



## ISv (Jan 4, 2020)

Durf said:


> Finally got the 90D and am rather quite impressed with it.....
> First shot is with the Sigma 150-600mm and the second shot is with the Canon 100-400mm ii.
> View attachment 188032
> View attachment 188033


Excellent photos Durf!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 4, 2020)

Durf said:


> Finally got the 90D and am rather quite impressed with it.....
> First shot is with the Sigma 150-600mm and the second shot is with the Canon 100-400mm ii.
> View attachment 188032
> View attachment 188033


Very nice shots! As I have written a couple of times, the 90D pairs very well with the 100-400mm II and Sigma 150-600mm. You used iso 1600 and there is no real noise after the Topaz treatment, giving the lie to that its IQ blows up after 800 iso.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2020)

Beautiful shots, Durf.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 5, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Cockney sparras are a sacred icon here. Anyway, I don't recall seeing you in Edmonton - I used to go through there on the 102 bus.


I live east of Sherwood Park (in Canada). 

Jack


----------



## Jaysheldon (Jan 5, 2020)

After weeks of patient tutoring, this Canada Gray Jay has trained people in Ontario's Algonquin Park to bring it cranberries. Shot today. 7D2, EF 400 mm f5.6, ISO 1600, 1/800 sec @f7.1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 5, 2020)

Jaysheldon said:


> After weeks of patient tutoring, this Canada Gray Jay has trained people in Ontario's Algonquin Park to bring it cranberries. Shot today. 7D2, EF 400 mm f5.6, ISO 1600, 1/800 sec @f7.1


Trust a Grey Jay to do that!

Jack


----------



## Jaysheldon (Jan 5, 2020)

Here's a more serious image


----------



## Jaysheldon (Jan 5, 2020)

By the way, a few weeks ago I posted a shot of a hawk owl and one of the hoard of shooters it attracted in the town of Schomberg, north of Toronto. It's still there, and making news 

https://www.yorkregion.com/communit...n-hawk-owl-sighting-causes-flap-in-schomberg/


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi ISv. 
I really like your weather classification system, “the weather is between ISO 25000 and 50000” 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> I like the Pochard!
> You are lucky: here the weather is between ISO 25000 and 50000. The mountain is just few km from my place and normally one can "count" the trees there. Today I don't see the mountain because of the rain. And the forecast is for few more days like this (but I hope they are wrong... at least for few hours).


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi Folks. 
Lots of lovely shots to look at today, thanks to all of you! 
I love the notion of the Jay training the people!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2020)

I really like your pictures. Nicely done, Jaysheldon.


----------



## ISv (Jan 6, 2020)

Jaysheldon said:


> Here's a more serious image


Hi Jaysheldon! I'm not really sure your second photo is more serious! We use to underestimate the intelligence of the animals - explaining it with "instincts" but recently there is significand interest about their 'instincts" (connected with the development of the artificial intelligence probably?!). I'm recently pressed to make a short report (in good, per review journal) about my observations how some local Night Herons are fishing: it needs a lot of more observations (and video!) to make/prove it! So far the juveniles that I have seen are not able to do it (2 specimens). Adults: 1 doing it with a lot of success, 2th ~somewhat (1/3 of the success of the first one) and the Third - absolutely no success. Long story short: if you throw piece of bred in the water they use it very differently! They do not eat it (as expected!) but some of them are more experienced (huh - is it the right term? Why not "smarter" or both?!) to use it for fishing (small Tilapia is attacking the bred instantly on that place)!


----------



## ISv (Jan 6, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ISv.
> I really like your weather classification system, “the weather is between ISO 25000 and 50000”
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


 - the "hot pixels" will come with eventual thunderstorm!


----------



## ISv (Jan 6, 2020)

My only contribution from today - I was so stupid to make a chaperone for 4 kids (two families, one of the moms came with me too) - in the zoo... In the same time my wife was taking care about the rest of the two families - like showing them good spots for shopping in Waikiki and eating in good restaurant (all of them are friends). *Never more! *All this time I was able to take just one very short burst in the big cage where the birds are all around you -huh, not exactly today with all these kids! In generally there is a lot of wild birds in the zoo but with such a company you have no chance!
At least at the end of the day I was able (or angry enough?) to say to all of them - no more!!!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 6, 2020)

ISv said:


> My only contribution from today - I was so stupid to make a chaperone for 4 kids (two families, one of the moms came with me too) - in the zoo... In the same time my wife was taking care about the rest of the two families - like showing them good spots for shopping in Waikiki and eating in good restaurant (all of them are friends). *Never more! *All this time I was able to take just one very short burst in the big cage where the birds are all around you -huh, not exactly today with all these kids! In generally there is a lot of wild birds in the zoo but with such a company you have no chance!
> At least at the end of the day I was able (or angry enough?) to say to all of them - no more!!!
> 
> View attachment 188053
> View attachment 188054


If photos in walk-in aviaries are allowed, I'll show why I love Java Sparrows from my seeing them close up in Hong Kong aviary. They are so cute. The HK aviary is huge and high as it goes down a hill in the park, allowing the birds a large space in which to fly. I used a bridge camera for these.


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2020)

Very nice shots, ISv. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2020)

Lovely shots, Alan. well done.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 6, 2020)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, Alan. well done.


Thanks Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 6, 2020)

AlanF said:


> If photos in walk-in aviaries are allowed, I'll show why I love Java Sparrows from my seeing them close up in Hong Kong aviary. They are so cute. The HK aviary is huge and high as it goes down a hill in the park, allowing the birds a large space in which to fly. I used a bridge camera for these.
> View attachment 188057
> View attachment 188058



I'm quite sure there are no bird police in this thread! And we're not here for competition ... well maybe a little friendly competition, which is healthy.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 6, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm quite sure there are no bird police in this thread! And we're not here for competition ... well maybe a little friendly competition, which is healthy.


There are now. Note the sagittal and meridional lines


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 6, 2020)

AlanF said:


> If photos in walk-in aviaries are allowed, I'll show why I love Java Sparrows from my seeing them close up in Hong Kong aviary. They are so cute. The HK aviary is huge and high as it goes down a hill in the park, allowing the birds a large space in which to fly. I used a bridge camera for these.


Nice shots. 
The aviary sounds very much like the one just outside KualaLumpur (though from what I can tell, the one in K-L is larger) - very well worth a visit if you are in Malaysia.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 6, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> Nice shots.
> The aviary sounds very much like the one just outside KualaLumpur (though from what I can tell, the one in K-L is larger) - very well worth a visit if you are in Malaysia.


The KL one is much, much larger with far more birds. It claims to be the largest in the world. It's good for Bulbuls amongst others. Bridge camera again as the full size kit is a bit too conspicuous in these public areas.


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2020)

Beautiful series. Well done, Alan.


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 7, 2020)

This Snowy Owl has been hanging around the airport for a little over a month, but has been hard to locate. Saturday morning, she was sitting in the grass, near the road. Doesn't get much better for a view of an owl! 7D Mkll / EF500 F4 / 1.4xlll

Jeremy


----------



## AlanF (Jan 7, 2020)

Canon has got it wrong again with the 1DXIII. Waste of all that hardware and advanced software just to recognise footballers etc.
What we want:
High speed APS-C sensor with an on-off AA-filter sensor for extra reach, with the option to switch to FF for close-by slow moving or static birds or animals.
Bird recognition artificial intelligence linked into eBird to tag photos with the birds names, focus on eyes and to recognise and locate bird calls and name them. Ditto for animal recognition AI.
Switchable between OVF and EVF to choose between liveview and proper view.
Packaged with a kit ultra-lightweight DO 100-600mm zoom.
Seriously, just a move in that direction to show Canon hasn't forgotten us.


----------



## Click (Jan 7, 2020)

Beautiful. I really like your pictures. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## Jaysheldon (Jan 7, 2020)

Click said:


> I really like your pictures. Nicely done, Jaysheldon.


Thanks. Desperately wish lens had IS. Or that birds get stoned more often so they stay still....


----------



## Jaysheldon (Jan 7, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> This Snowy Owl has been hanging around the airport for a little over a month, but has been hard to locate. Saturday morning, she was sitting in the grass, near the road. Doesn't get much better for a view of an owl! 7D Mkll / EF500 F4 / 1.4xlll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


"No matter which eye I look at that human, he's got this long thing pointing at me"


----------



## Jaysheldon (Jan 7, 2020)

Jaysheldon said:


> Thanks. Desperately wish lens had IS. Or that birds get stoned more often so they stay still....


It just occurred to me: Feed them marijuana cookies....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 8, 2020)

Jaysheldon said:


> It just occurred to me: Feed them marijuana cookies....


Well, yes, if you're in Canada. Maybe even some vaping set up for them instead of peanuts or suit. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2020)

I do compare Canon with other gear to see whether it's worth expanding my kit, especially as the older I get, the lighter I want it. Here is some new experience that might be of interest to fellow birders. I have been intrigued by the Nikon 300mm f/4E PF for some time now as it something Canon should have made to replace the antique EF 300/4. But there are problems reported.
There are well-documented VR issues with some 800 series bodies where the VR interacts with the shutter at ~1/100-200s, and the VR is reported weak https://opticallimits.com/nikon_ff/1005-nikkorafs3004pfvrff There is clear copy variation: 3/3 copies decentred https://photographylife.com/reviews/nikon-300mm-f4e-pf-ed-vr the first copy decentered https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/02/addendum-to-the-nikon-300-f4e-pf-ed-vr-test/
The decentreing causes loss of IQ at edges. The Lenstip sample needs stopping down to f/5.6 for real sharpness and in general stopping down helps.
Although good reports from trustworthy Nikon forum members and Thom Hogan show that there are some very good copies and its snappy AF is great for action.

I have looked at two copies. The first was on sale locally, used but just a few months old. It was ghastly, soft at 12m, very soft at 19m and obvious vertical shutter shake at 1/320-500s on a D500 that doesn't have the VR problem. The second copy in a local store was good, and with f/5.6 better than f/4. But, the 100-400mm II at 300mm on my 90D was sharper and with more contrast in the centre and far more so at the edges than the 300mm PF on a D500 at f/5.6.
A good copy of the 300mm f/4E is fine if you are a Nikon shooter and want a very light prime in your bag to accompany a longer telephoto. For the average Joe like me, a 90D (or 5DSR) with a 100-400mm II is a far more versatile and sharper combination, although heavier and not as good for fast BIF as a 300E/D500.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 8, 2020)

Got this shot of a Shy Albatross the other day just after it had finished feasting on a dead cuttlefish. Not the biggest of the Albatross family but still boasts an impressive wingspan of a touch over 2.5m


----------



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice shot. Did you crop or were 2.5m too wide for the frame? We got lots of albatrosses in the Galapagos, and I should post one or two.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 8, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Got this shot of a Shy Albatross the other day just after it had finished feasting on a dead cuttlefish. Not the biggest of the Albatross family but still boasts an impressive wingspan of a touch over 2.5m



Impressive indeed; its wingspan didn't even fit the framing of your picture 
Apart from the pun... nice picture!
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 8, 2020)

Happy New Year to everyone

On an morning hike through the 'Amsterdamse Waterleiding duinen', I came across this little grebe - which seemed to be under water more often than visible above 


7DmkII, 100-400L II at 400mm f/6.3, 1/640s ISO1600
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 8, 2020)

Also a couple of tufted ducks - they are less rare in this environment and easier to capture...


7DmkII, 100-400L II at 400mm f/6.3, 1/640s ISO500



7DmkII, 100-400L II at 400mm f/5.6, 1/640s ISO1250



7DmkII, 100-400L II at 400mm f/6.3, 1/800s ISO500

There was an abundance of males vs. females - strange... Maybe the females favour a different climate 
W.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice series, W.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Got this shot of a Shy Albatross the other day just after it had finished feasting on a dead cuttlefish. Not the biggest of the Albatross family but still boasts an impressive wingspan of a touch over 2.5m



Very noice shot, Aussie Shooter.


----------



## Travel_Photographer (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi All, I've been enjoying all your photos for a while now. Really beautiful work.

I'm not really a "bird photographer" (yet anyway), I primarily do architecture, travel and landscapes, but I do enjoy photographing the occasional bird I pass in my neighborhood when I go for a walk. These weren't photographed to be particularly artistic as I was mostly just testing out various camera / lens combinations to see what works best, but I figured I'd post anyway as these birds are a little different. Going forward, I'll work a bit more on the artistic side of it. 

This is all in Florida right around my house. Most of the land around me is designated as nature preserve, so we get lots of birds and animals that naturally flock here (no pun intended). Anyway, hope to post a bit more as I get more accustomed to framing bird portraits.

All photos taken with either Canon EOS M6, 5D Mark II or EOS RP. Lens is either EF 400mm F5.6L or EF 70-200 F4 IS.

Red Shouldered Hawk






Anhinga





Sandhill Crane





Blue Heron










Egret


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 8, 2020)

Travel_Photographer said:


> Hi All, I've been enjoying all your photos for a while now. Really beautiful work.
> 
> I'm not really a "bird photographer" (yet anyway), I primarily do architecture, travel and landscapes, but I do enjoy photographing the occasional bird I pass in my neighborhood when I go for a walk. These weren't photographed to be particularly artistic as I was mostly just testing out various camera / lens combinations to see what works best, but I figured I'd post anyway as these birds are a little different. Going forward, I'll work a bit more on the artistic side of it.
> 
> ...


Pretty sweet images for someone who is 'not a bird photographer'


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 8, 2020)

Click said:


> Very noice shot, Aussie Shooter.


Cheers mate


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Nice shot. Did you crop or were 2.5m too wide for the frame? We got lots of albatrosses in the Galapagos, and I should post one or two.


I did crop for this composition. Was only shooting with the 70-200 and if you want to get some detail on the face one must sacrifice some of the wings


----------



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2020)

Travel_Photographer said:


> Hi All, I've been enjoying all your photos for a while now. Really beautiful work.
> 
> I'm not really a "bird photographer" (yet anyway), I primarily do architecture, travel and landscapes, but I do enjoy photographing the occasional bird I pass in my neighborhood when I go for a walk. These weren't photographed to be particularly artistic as I was mostly just testing out various camera / lens combinations to see what works best, but I figured I'd post anyway as these birds are a little different. Going forward, I'll work a bit more on the artistic side of it.
> 
> ...


Sorry, you will be hooked. We had a great birdwatching holiday in Florida a year ago. It's a super place for birding.


----------



## Travel_Photographer (Jan 8, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Pretty sweet images for someone who is 'not a bird photographer'



Ha, thanks, appreciated. I'm not used to "moving subjects" and usually shoot 95% on a tripod, so this is definitely something new and fun for me. I very much appreciate all of your talents in photographing your birds, it is not easy!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> I did crop for this composition. Was only shooting with the 70-200 and if you want to get some detail on the face one must sacrifice some of the wings


I thought you probably did because it was a very nice composition.


----------



## Travel_Photographer (Jan 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Sorry, you will be hooked. We had a great birdwatching holiday in Florida a year ago. It's a super place for birding.



Yes, I can definitely see birding becoming a new part of my photography. It is both incredibly relaxing and really enjoyable. (Plus I get a little well-needed exercise!).


----------



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2020)

Aussie, here are a couple of albatross shots. The birds kissing was taken by my wife. She thinks they are great, pairing for life.
We had quite hike on the island of Espanola.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Aussie, here are a couple of albatross shots. The birds kissing was taken by my wife. She thinks they are great, pairing for life.
> We had quite hike on the island of Espanola.
> View attachment 188128
> View attachment 188129



Nice. They were about the only thing we did not see in the Galapagos but that was not surprising as we did the central and western islands and I think the Albatross tend to be more on the eastern and southern islands. They really are quite a unique looking Albatross compared to all the others I have seen


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 9, 2020)

Just going through and re editing some old images. Found this one that i always like a bit but just never found the right way to present it. Untill now. This is why you never throw away images. Giant petrel on the Antarctic peninsula


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2020)

Very nice picture. Nice work with the post-processing.


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2020)

Very nice shots, Alan (and your wife  )


----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2020)

Great horned owl in our yard a couple of days ago.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 9, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Just going through and re editing some old images. Found this one that i always like a bit but just never found the right way to present it. Untill now. This is why you never throw away images. Giant petrel on the Antarctic peninsula
> View attachment 188142


It looks rather good like this as well!


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2020)

dpc said:


> Great horned owl in our yard a couple of days ago.




Very nice shots, dpc.


----------



## Durf (Jan 9, 2020)

Gold Finch
(90D with 100-400ii)


----------



## AlanF (Jan 9, 2020)

Durf said:


> Gold Finch
> (90D with 100-400ii)
> View attachment 188166


American goldfinch, quite different from the European, which is more colourful.


----------



## Durf (Jan 9, 2020)

Here's another "closeup" of the same Finch....


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2020)

Lovely shots, Durf. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 10, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It looks rather good like this as well!
> View attachment 188165


Looks rather trippy that way.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 11, 2020)

Interesting day today in terms of birds and fish. A moorhen in the far distance was swimming back and forth with what something bright and which could have been a fish in its mouth. And it was. I had no idea they could would eat fish.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 11, 2020)

Then, a cormorant flew in and started fishing. It caught and downed a fish in less than a second, which I got in a quick burst.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 11, 2020)

And, some more conventional, a female Eurasian Kingfisher and a Nuthatch.


----------



## Travel_Photographer (Jan 11, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Then, a cormorant flew in and started fishing. It caught and downed a fish in less than a second, which I got in a quick burst.
> 
> View attachment 188182
> View attachment 188183



Those cormorant photos are spectacular!


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2020)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Jan 15, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Then, a cormorant flew in and started fishing. It caught and downed a fish in less than a second, which I got in a quick burst.
> 
> View attachment 188182
> View attachment 188183


Well, great shots Alan - especially the first one!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 15, 2020)

AlanF said:


> And, some more conventional, a female Eurasian Kingfisher and a Nuthatch.
> 
> View attachment 188184
> View attachment 188185


Beautiful light on the Kingfisher


----------



## AlanF (Jan 17, 2020)

The birds are back in my garden! For the past few days, there has been a dawn chorus. And this morning the blue and great tits have returned. Here is a great tit welcoming the sun at the top of a tall tree. This shot means a lot to me - the local bird photography now awaits.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2020)

Nice shot, Alan. Well done.


----------



## Durf (Jan 18, 2020)

Finch....
[90D with the 100-400ii Lens]


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2020)

Lovely Durf!


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2020)

Beautiful picture, Durf.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2020)

I have been trying for years to get a good shot of a Bullfinch, but have only ever got poor ones at a distant. I tried this morning where some had been sighted but no luck. Then, on leaving, there was one by the car park, not completely clear and only just close enough to see any detail. But, it is the best I have been able to do so far.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2020)

I did get some closer ups of a nuthatch and a kingfisher before.


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## Durf (Jan 19, 2020)

Towhee


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2020)

Beautiful picture, Durf.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 19, 2020)

Durf said:


> Towhee
> View attachment 188281


Never seen one.Thanks for posting.


----------



## Durf (Jan 19, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Never seen one.Thanks for posting.


I just had a pretty purple finch in my feeder, but it flew off before I could grab my camera!
Tons of different kinds of birds here where I'm at; (North Georgia Mountains)


----------



## AlanF (Jan 19, 2020)

Durf said:


> I just had a pretty purple finch in my feeder, but it flew off before I could grab my camera!
> Tons of different kinds of birds here where I'm at; (North Georgia Mountains)


When's a good time to visit and where? I like traveling in the US.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 19, 2020)

Durf said:


> Towhee



Beautiful light on the eye - really makes the bird 'come alive'  
V. nice picture of a nice and unknown (to me) bird 
W.


----------



## Durf (Jan 20, 2020)

He returned! 
I thought this was a Purple Finch but some others told me on FaceBook that it's a male House Finch.


----------



## Click (Jan 20, 2020)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, Durf.


----------



## ISv (Jan 22, 2020)

Durf said:


> Towhee
> View attachment 188281


Great shots Durf!


----------



## ISv (Jan 22, 2020)

Last year there were reports of Glaucous-winged Gull on the Island (funny - there are no resident gulls on the Islands here) - first winter bird, just one for the Island. I went out at least 5-6 times to look for it - no success! Now again - first winter bird (reported last week I think), also one. I got it in the first attempt!!! Tell me about lucky times. Got ~400 photos (greedy)!
I notice it as a large grey bird plunging into the water on my way for different spot. Turned back (~200 yards) and found it on the sand of the beach. First steps of the "friendship" were slow and risky: at ~20 meters/yards it was showing discomfort! Later I was allow to get to ~15 and finally the bird show me it's treasure - from about 12 meters/yards! I think this was already dead fish - I can see some fish-line on the photos...
At the last photo I left - every one needs some privacy!


----------



## ISv (Jan 22, 2020)

And something more colorful... For many of you that gull may not be interesting because you have a lot of them.
For me they are like a treasure -so rare here!
You may find the Red-crested Cardinal much more exotic but we have (for difference...) tons of them here !


----------



## ISv (Jan 22, 2020)

Sorry - here you can see that fish line ~10- 11 a clock from the body of the fish...


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2020)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jan 22, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, ISv.


Thanks Click!


----------



## ISO64 (Jan 24, 2020)

Kingfisher
7D2, 400L 5.6+1.4III
f8, 1/250 s, + 1 1/3 flash EV, ISO 800


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice shot, ISO64.


----------



## ISO64 (Jan 24, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice shot, ISO64.


Thanks Click!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 29, 2020)

While everyone is drooling over the latest rumour of a Canon 100-500mm, I went out and used a hand-holdable 500mm instead. At my age, I haven't the time to wait for Canon to produce. European Kingfisher, Nuthatch, and teals, enjoying a winter's day in Suffolk. The teals were enjoying it too.


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2020)

Another beautiful series. Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 29, 2020)

My wife was with me using the 90D + 100-400mm II. The combo isn't as good but it's not bad. It's a more even contest with 400mm DO II on the 90D
.


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2020)

Congrats to your wife. Very nice shots.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 2, 2020)

It was birds torturing fish this morning. First, a European Kingfisher bashed a small one to death and removed some spines before swallowing it.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 2, 2020)

Then, a rather large Grey Heron appeared, with a huge pike. It stabbed it to death before remarkably swallowing it.


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2020)

Beautiful series. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi Alan. 
Absolutely amazing shots of the Kingfisher, I sometimes get to take similar shots of a local kingfisher, only so far away from the hide that the detail is lost, I spent 40 minutes in one session a couple of weeks ago and when he came close it was almost dark so still no detail. Still great to watch.
The Heron did that lake / river a biiig favour! More nice shots.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## ISv (Feb 3, 2020)

Nothing that impressive as the Alan's series but my goal was (Saturday) to teach my fingers how to use the new functions of some of the buttons that I reconfigure recently (just to prepare myself for the BIF today - Sunday). First it was awkward and frustrating but very soon started making sense (and most importantly - results!). Still a lot to master but at least it doesn't feel awkward (hmmm... may be just a little bit). Now I can (or actually still in experimental phase) very fast switch between the different AF configurations of the camera and use them according to the situation. Still kind of messy but seems promising! With the BIF it's going to be even more messy - for sure!


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2020)

Very nice pictures. Well done ISv.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 8, 2020)

One from Antarctica a few years ago. A different perspective than i would usually shoot wildlife from but it jumped out at me as an unusual scene


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2020)

I really like this picture. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 8, 2020)

A nuthatch this morning.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 8, 2020)

A cormorant was fishing,


----------



## AlanF (Feb 8, 2020)

And some well known CR members were fighting it out.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2020)

Beautiful series, Alan.

I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> And some well known CR members were fighting it out.
> 
> View attachment 188582
> View attachment 188583
> View attachment 188584



And who might you have had in mind? I think I know if it was recent. Cool shots you're getting; must be fun.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 8, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> And who might you have had in mind? I think I know if it was recent. Cool shots you're getting; must be fun.
> 
> Jack


Fantastic fun!


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 9, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Then, a rather large Grey Heron appeared, with a huge pike. It stabbed it to death before remarkably swallowing it.
> View attachment 188487
> View attachment 188488
> View attachment 188489
> View attachment 188490


That's one extra large dose of appetite! Excellent series


----------



## AlanF (Feb 9, 2020)

This why the Greylags were fighting: a leucistic female. The successful guy then flew off with the platinum blonde.


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2020)

LOL 

Very nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Feb 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> And some well known CR members were fighting it out.
> 
> View attachment 188582
> View attachment 188583
> View attachment 188584


Nice series Alan, my favorite is the Greylag story and the great shots in the story! I wonder how often do you see leucistic Greylags?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2020)

Grant has posted an Antpitta. Here's a Tawny Antpitta, taken both by wife (above) and me (below) using 100-400mm II + 1.4xTCs on a 5DIV and 5DSR, respectively. There is all this new mirrorless GAS at present but I have to admit I am happy with this old kit. The 5DIV has the same sensor as the R and the 5DSR looks to have slightly more pixels than the rumoured 5R.


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2020)

Very nice shots. I especially like the second one.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice shots. I especially like the second one.


It is a better pose, and the 5DSR has an advantage over the 5DIV, but the 5DIV actually competed well for detail.


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2020)

I totally agree with you.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 15, 2020)

So - sorting through the summer backlog and decided to share a couple of my favorites. I love herons and these bubbas were very accommodating.

Interesting bit - while I was shooting the first image a lady went blazing past me. We were the only two people on a floating pier and she came up from way behind me with her cell phone out in front of her taking pictures as she went. I had been doing the good 'ole two-step, take a picture, two-step, take a picture, just trying to get a decent shot but not disturb/scare the bird.

I said "ma'am, you're blocking my shot and you're going to scare him away!"

Her response? "It's okay - I'm a photographer..."

SMH.

Both shots with EOS-R / 100-400 II / 1.4X @ 560mm.


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Bert.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 16, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, Bert.



Thanks Click. Appreciate it!


----------



## briangus (Feb 16, 2020)

Pollution in Bangkok clearing up so took a walk in Suan rod fai park with the EOS R and 100-400 II (1.4tc)
Managed to catch this Golden throated Barbet


----------



## AlanF (Feb 16, 2020)

They are not the usual woodpecker shots and very nice.


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2020)

Very nice shots, briangus. I especially like the second one.


----------



## briangus (Feb 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> They are not the usual woodpecker shots and very nice.


Thanks, was a fortuitous last look up as I was leaving and caught the flash of red


----------



## AlanF (Feb 16, 2020)

The end of the fight between the two Greylags caught by my wife with the 90D and 100-400mm II.


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## mikekeck (Feb 16, 2020)

AlanF posted a photo of a European nuthatch (not sure what species) about a week ago that reminded me of this Red-breasted Nuthatch that sometimes comes to north Texas. From a few years ago (6D, 300 F4 w/ 1.4x: F8, 1/4000, ISO 1600)


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2020)

Beautiful picture, Mikekeck.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 17, 2020)

Excellent Nuthatch!


----------



## ISv (Feb 18, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> So - sorting through the summer backlog and decided to share a couple of my favorites. I love herons and these bubbas were very accommodating.
> 
> Interesting bit - while I was shooting the first image a lady went blazing past me. We were the only two people on a floating pier and she came up from way behind me with her cell phone out in front of her taking pictures as she went. I had been doing the good 'ole two-step, take a picture, two-step, take a picture, just trying to get a decent shot but not disturb/scare the bird.
> 
> ...


 - yeah, sometimes the life is getting harder because of this type of photogs...
Nice shots anyway!


----------



## ISv (Feb 18, 2020)

mikekeck said:


> View attachment 188757
> 
> 
> AlanF posted a photo of a European nuthatch (not sure what species) about a week ago that reminded me of this Red-breasted Nuthatch that sometimes comes to north Texas. From a few years ago (6D, 300 F4 w/ 1.4x: F8, 1/4000, ISO 1600)


Both Europeans are lacking the white, broad and long supercilium above the eye. Otherwise if I can recall right, Alan posted recently the hard to see (rare and inhabiting steep cliffs) Sitta neumayer (whatever common name it has: I can't recall it in English right now).
Very nice shot Mikekeck!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 18, 2020)

I can't take it any longer I must post something - so back to 2013 with the 6D and 300X2. I'm going back to see what I never bothered with and am finding some that are pretty good. Canada goose, Green-winged Teal, and Yellow-bellied Sapsucker.





Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 18, 2020)

ISv said:


> Nice shots Jack! Funny - I was posting when you posted your photos!



Thanks.

Cedar Waxwing Female


----------



## ISv (Feb 18, 2020)

I was ignoring the "portraits" when exploring my camera for BIF.
Here are some from this weekend...
Male and female White-rumped Shama, Red-crested Cardinal, Northern Cardinal foraging in some kind of weeds, Northern pin-tail and female and male Hooded Merganser.


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 18, 2020)

Two white swans after long flight resting on Bow River.
EOS-R and Sigma 60-600mm.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 18, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Two white swans after long flight resting on Bow River.
> EOS-R and Sigma 60-600mm.
> View attachment 188813
> 
> ...


Very nice! I'd have thought the Bow would be frozen.

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 18, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice! I'd have thought the Bow would be frozen.
> 
> Jack


Thanks! 
It is not completely frozen yet. It is quite narrow now and the birds partially walk on ice and partially swim!


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2020)

Beautiful series. Well done, Jack.


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2020)

I really like your pictures, ISv. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2020)

Lovely shots, bhf3737.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 18, 2020)

ISv - great images man - thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeah. I blew out the highlights. Ack!


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2020)

Very nice shot, Bert63.


----------



## ISv (Feb 18, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Yeah. I blew out the highlights. Ack!
> 
> View attachment 188818


Not your fall!


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 18, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Bert63.



Thanks Click!


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 18, 2020)

ISv said:


> Not your fall!




Absolutely was..


----------



## ERHP (Feb 20, 2020)

I spent some time down observing the behaviors of a local population of wintering Redhead ducks. Some interesting things were the minor territorial squabbles as the tide rose and their sandbar(and mine) started to go away. This shot is of a drake, who paused briefly mid waddle to look at me before heading into the water with the rest of the ~200 ducks. As this is part of a much larger park, we have 'ice cream vendors' pushing their carts several hundred feet away and apparently the ducks don't care for the music.





1 DX MK II : 600 f/4L II w/ 1.4X III 1/2500 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2020)

Beautiful! Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 20, 2020)

Bearded Reedling
7D2, 400/5.6 + 1.4III


----------



## ISv (Feb 22, 2020)

ERHP said:


> I spent some time down observing the behaviors of a local population of wintering Redhead ducks. Some interesting things were the minor territorial squabbles as the tide rose and their sandbar(and mine) started to go away. This shot is of a drake, who paused briefly mid waddle to look at me before heading into the water with the rest of the ~200 ducks. As this is part of a much larger park, we have 'ice cream vendors' pushing their carts several hundred feet away and apparently the ducks don't care for the music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice ERHP!


----------



## ISv (Feb 22, 2020)

ISO64 said:


> Bearded Reedling
> 7D2, 400/5.6 + 1.4III
> View attachment 188837


I love these birds and they were in my wish list last summer in Europe! Didn't see one!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 22, 2020)

ISv said:


> I love these birds and they were in my wish list last summer in Europe! Didn't see one!


Maybe because we call them Bearded Tits!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 22, 2020)

Cormorant plus fish today. There's a large colony on the lake and I don't how there enough fish in it to feed them.


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2020)

Very nice close-up.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Cormorant plus fish today. There's a large colony on the lake and I don't how there enough fish in it to feed them.
> View attachment 188872




Great shot Alan - how many is in this colony do you think?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 23, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Great shot Alan - how many is in this colony do you think?


About a dozen or more on not a large lake. And they are voracious feeders.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 23, 2020)

In the Cormorant theme - we see primarily the Double Crested up here. Other varieties as well, but the Double Crested are in the majority.

The biggest group I've even seen at once when I had a camera in my hand with the right set-up to be able to get a decent photo. I call it "No Wake" because of the sign and the Cormorant up top directing traffic. There are 50+ together.

5D4 100-400L II w/1.4X @ 560mm F9 / 1/1600 / ISO 800




A single from this past week.

EOS-R 100-400L II w/1.4X @ 560mm F8 / 1/800 / ISO 400


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> About a dozen or more on not a large lake. And they are voracious feeders.




I love 'em, and I love to watch them fish.. The size of the meals they take and eat is amazing.


----------



## Vern too (Feb 23, 2020)

Finally had a snow in Chapel Hill. Always a good time for the birds.
5DMKIV, 600II + 1.4III, ISO 640, f 7.1.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 23, 2020)

Vern too said:


> Finally had a snow in Chapel Hill. Always a good time for the birds.
> 5DMKIV, 600II + 1.4III, ISO 640, f 7.1.
> View attachment 188880
> View attachment 188881


I wish we had cardinals in the UK. They are such cute birds.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I wish we had cardinals in the UK. They are such cute birds.



Ditto. We used to live on the east coast of the US and took them for granted - now that we're out here in the west we miss them.


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2020)

Beautiful shots, Vern too.


----------



## Vern too (Feb 24, 2020)

Had a barred owl visit yesterday evening to squirrel hunt. Should have used a higher ISO as quite a few shots weren't perfectly sharp. 
5DMKIV, ISO 1600, f 7.1, 1/100 sec, 600II + 1.4X III on monopod.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2020)

Very nice picture. Well done.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 24, 2020)

Vern too said:


> Had a barred owl visit yesterday evening to squirrel hunt. Should have used a higher ISO as quite a few shots weren't perfectly sharp.
> 5DMKIV, ISO 1600, f 7.1, 1/100 sec, 600II + 1.4X III on monopod.
> View attachment 188890




Love it. HIis twin was just out here - lemme go find it.

Did you know owls can't move their eyes? That's why they have such great neck rotation. No kidding.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 24, 2020)

Found it! Twins.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2020)

Very nice shot, Bert63.


----------



## briangus (Feb 24, 2020)

Indochinese Roller and Blue Tailed Bee Eater in local park
EOS 5 Dsr and EF400 F2.8 MKII with 2 x converter.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2020)

Beautiful series, briangus.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 24, 2020)

Vern too said:


> Had a barred owl visit yesterday evening to squirrel hunt. Should have used a higher ISO as quite a few shots weren't perfectly sharp.
> 5DMKIV, ISO 1600, f 7.1, 1/100 sec, 600II + 1.4X III on monopod.
> View attachment 188890


Wow!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 24, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Found it! Twins.
> 
> View attachment 188891


Wow again! I don't see enough owls.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 24, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Love it. HIis twin was just out here - lemme go find it.
> 
> Did you know owls can't move their eyes? That's why they have such great neck rotation. No kidding.


Gotcha - the eyes "move" when the head is rotated. 

Jack


----------



## reef58 (Feb 24, 2020)

A couple of photos taken with the 1dx3. The first shot is taken through my office window. Yard was invaded by Robins while I was working. I couldn't resist a few shots.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 24, 2020)

reef58 said:


> A couple of photos taken with the 1dx3. The first shot is taken through my office window. Yard was invaded by Robins while I was working. I couldn't resist a few shots.


Keep us tuned on the performance.

Jack


----------



## reef58 (Feb 24, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Keep us tuned on the performance.
> 
> Jack



Will do.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 25, 2020)

My friend is back....


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 25, 2020)

Don Haines said:


> My friend is back....
> View attachment 188898
> 
> 
> View attachment 188899


No matter how many times they show up it's always WOW, right?

Jack


----------



## Vern too (Feb 25, 2020)

Vern too said:


> Had a barred owl visit yesterday evening to squirrel hunt. Should have used a higher ISO as quite a few shots weren't perfectly sharp.
> 5DMKIV, ISO 1600, f 7.1, 1/100 sec, 600II + 1.4X III on monopod.
> View attachment 188890


I guess this thread is not about image processing, but I've been playing with tone mapping some single exposure files and wanted this group's opinion. How's this version?


----------



## tron (Feb 25, 2020)

I am not a PP expert but I find the original one more natural although I would up the exposure in it just a little anyway. But congratulations for the photos anyway.


----------



## tron (Feb 25, 2020)

Don Haines said:


> My friend is back....
> View attachment 188898
> 
> 
> View attachment 188899


And quite photogenic too. Wonderful photo. Could I interest your friend into visiting Europe maybe?


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2020)

Vern too said:


> I guess this thread is not about image processing, but I've been playing with tone mapping some single exposure files and wanted this group's opinion. How's this version?



I prefer the first version.


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2020)

Don Haines said:


> My friend is back....



Very nice pictures, Don.


----------



## reef58 (Feb 25, 2020)

Vern too said:


> I guess this thread is not about image processing, but I've been playing with tone mapping some single exposure files and wanted this group's opinion. How's this version?



Nice shots. I like both, but you have to make your own choice. Do it how you like and you photos will show your style.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 25, 2020)

Vern too said:


> I guess this thread is not about image processing, but I've been playing with tone mapping some single exposure files and wanted this group's opinion. How's this version?
> View attachment 188900



For me it's a bit saturated, but it's a subjective topic. Sometimes I'll process a picture and then come back to it later and wonder what I was thinking. Then I'll change it and months later I like the first chop better..

Nowadays I try to leave things as SOTC as I can. I've finally realized that I can't fix bad pictures with PP. lololol...


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 25, 2020)

Don - my friend wants to meet your friend.

This is a brand new baby who was following his parents from tree to tree through the forest we were camping in. They were incredibly noisy.. 

7D2 / 100-400L II @ 400mm / F5.6 / 1/100 / ISO 400


----------



## AlanF (Feb 26, 2020)

Vern too said:


> I guess this thread is not about image processing, but I've been playing with tone mapping some single exposure files and wanted this group's opinion. How's this version?
> View attachment 188900


Translating the polite comments so far and what I like, the second is unnatural. Some of the pros really boost the colours etc to make vibrant images but I belong to the keep it as natural as possible school.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 26, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Translating the polite comments so far and what I like, the second is unnatural. Some of the pros really boost the colours etc to make vibrant images but I belong to the keep it as natural as possible school.


That's my feeling exactly - it has to look natural. Unless of course you are going for a special look that is not meant to be natural.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Feb 26, 2020)

The Peregrine Falcon is back! Last year, I posted some photos of the chick, like the one at the top here. Now the adult is getting ready to nest. They remind of Shelley's lines
'My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:
Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!'
as they stare imperiously down.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 26, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Don - my friend wants to meet your friend.
> 
> This is a brand new baby who was following his parents from tree to tree through the forest we were camping in. They were incredibly noisy..
> 
> ...


nice shot!

I haven’t managed to get decent shots of the young, but yes, the red crest on the top of the head is certainly not as vibrant as the adults. When you catch them in the sunlight it has to be about the most vibrant red I have seen in nature..... even the cardinals look dull by comparison!


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 27, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Peregrine Falcon is back! Last year, I posted some photos of the chick, like the one at the top here. Now the adult is getting ready to nest. They remind of Shelley's lines
> 'My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:
> Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!'
> as they stare imperiously down.
> ...




These are great - equipment? Was this the 90D?


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 27, 2020)

Okay, so. In honor of the upcoming feathr change (already starting in fact) I went Horned Grebe stalking down at my local marina yesterday.

I live on an Island and the local marina is about a mile down the hill and is one of my favorite places on the planet. You never know what's going to show up down there.

There was a construction truck parked out on the grass behind the subjects and at first I hated it - then I saw how their orange sign reflected and matched the grebe's eyes so WINNER.

It was very early on an overcast morning so good but weird light.

Also included a DxO screenshot for a review of PP. Critique welcome.

EOS-R / 100-400L II @ 560mm / F8 / 1/640 / ISO 125


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice series, Bert63. I especially like the first shot.


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 27, 2020)

Dance of the grebes...
It is that time of the year, mating season.
7D2, 400/5.6L+1.4III


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 28, 2020)

ISO64 said:


> Dance of the grebes...
> It is that time of the year, mating season.
> 7D2, 400/5.6L+1.4III
> View attachment 188935


So romantic, I almost shed a tear. 

Jack


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 28, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> So romantic, I almost shed a tear.
> 
> Jack


Just play some Tchaikovsky, Swan Lake.... Grab Kleenexes, keep keyboard dry.


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 28, 2020)

Speaking about Swan Lake...

&


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 29, 2020)

So, Buffleheads. (not you, the subject in the photos)

If you don't have these little ducks where you live you're missing out.

They're perpetually happy (look at the bill and tell me you don't see them smiling).

They're excellent swimmers.

They're also really hard (for me) to get a good picture of - the males anyway. Either I don't capture the colors in the head feathers adequately, or in the process of trying to capture the colors in the head feathers I blow out the highlights of that screaming white body.. Add to that the fact that the eyes are totally dark - almost black - and it always presents a challenge in any kind of decent light.

Three pictures - the first because of the colors in the head really stand out, the second because the reflection was really nice, and the third is of the hen in honor of the upcoming "season..."

Critique welcome.

Top Two - EOS-R / 100-400L II w/1.4X III @ 560mm / F8 / 1/800 / ISO 250

Bottom - 5D4 / 100-400L II w/1.4X III @ 560mm / F9 / 1/320 / ISO 800


----------



## Click (Feb 29, 2020)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Bert63.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 29, 2020)

Critique


Bert63 said:


> So, Buffleheads. (not you, the subject in the photos)
> 
> If you don't have these little ducks where you live you're missing out.
> 
> ...


Expose on the whites in RAW and bring up the shadows. It depends on the sensor how well this works.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 29, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> So, Buffleheads. (not you, the subject in the photos)
> 
> If you don't have these little ducks where you live you're missing out.
> 
> ...



I, like you, am instantly drawn to the smile of these little ducks. In going over my 2013 shots, I have one family I can post here since the topic has come up. They typically have large families and so it's sometimes hard to get them all in the photo. Mama is always so proud.




Jack


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 29, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I, like you, am instantly drawn to the smile of these little ducks. In going over my 2013 shots, I have one family I can post here since the topic has come up. They typically have large families and so it's sometimes hard to get them all in the photo. Mama is always so proud.
> 
> View attachment 188963
> 
> ...


 Amazing shot. I'd love to see something like this. Too much awesome for one photo...


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 29, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Critique
> 
> Expose on the whites in RAW and bring up the shadows. It depends on the sensor how well this works.




Speak slower. I am not understanding the words coming out of your mouth. 

Are you saying underexpose based on the white highlights and then correct the exposure in post?


----------



## Click (Feb 29, 2020)

Lovely shot, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 29, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Speak slower. I am not understanding the words coming out of your mouth.
> 
> Are you saying underexpose based on the white highlights and then correct the exposure in post?


Yes. Underexpose and then raise the shadows. It will be better with your 5DIV or EOS-R than the 7DII as they have improved sensors. Avoid clipping the highlights in the original exposure.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi Bert. 
My understanding is to get the whites to the point just below blowing out or clipping on the raw, which is quite a lot “brighter“ (expose to the right) than the jpeg and then raise (lighten) the shadows in post processing. 
There is much more latitude to a raw, you can recover more detail from the highlights and the shadows than you can from a jpeg.
Try for yourself, find a white item, stick it in front of a darker background and keep lightening the shot until the white is blown then play with the raw!

Cheers, Graham. 



Bert63 said:


> Speak slower. I am not understanding the words coming out of your mouth.
> 
> Are you saying underexpose based on the white highlights and then correct the exposure in post?


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 1, 2020)

Bufflehead ducks are also my favorites but challenging. Light direction and intensity are to be perfect to get the head color right. 
The first one was taken on a cloudy day and in the second one sun was behind me.
Both with EOS-R.


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2020)

Beautiful bird. Nice shots, bhf3737.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 1, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Amazing shot. I'd love to see something like this. Too much awesome for one photo...


They are very common in my back yard, so to speak. I'll modify that; they used to be before the country trapped out the beavers and blew up the dams.

Jack


----------



## Durf (Mar 1, 2020)

Red-Bellied Woodpecker....

Shot with the 90D using the 100-400ii Lens.


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Durf!


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 1, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Yes. Underexpose and then raise the shadows. It will be better with your 5DIV or EOS-R than the 7DII as they have improved sensors. Avoid clipping the highlights in the original exposure.



That's exactly the technique I try to use but very often I just fumble finger it and try to patch things back together later in post lol..

We see the Buffles in the spring and then again in the late fall so the opportunities to experiment with these specifically are pretty limited - not to mention that they are rarely close enough for my gear to give me an honest attempt at a decent shot. I need that 600mm + 1.4X that the guy using the new 1DX was using the other day.

It was a Youtube video showing Adam Jones doing a little birding with the 1DX and his short lens was the 200-400 F4 and when things got tough he threw on the 600mm. Rough life.

Thanks very much for the advice! It will be in my head next time I have a go at these little buggers.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 1, 2020)

Durf said:


> Red-Bellied Woodpecker....
> 
> Shot with the 90D using the 100-400ii Lens.
> View attachment 188969



What a beauty! I like this picture.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 1, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Bufflehead ducks are also my favorites but challenging. Light direction and intensity are to be perfect to get the head color right.
> The first one was taken on a cloudy day and in the second one sun was behind me.
> Both with EOS-R.
> View attachment 188967
> ...




Excellent shots. Grinning smug little buggers. I can hear the bottom one saying "yeah Bob, just out of reach for that paltry set up... You can see me, but you know you can't crop me."


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 1, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> They are very common in my back yard, so to speak. I'll modify that; they used to be before the country trapped out the beavers and blew up the dams.
> 
> Jack




That's a shame. We get a bit of that around here too - the destruction of habitat. We're just down the street from you over here in western Washington.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 1, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> That's a shame. We get a bit of that around here too - the destruction of habitat. We're just down the street from you over here in western Washington.


I'll trade you locations ... at least temporarily. On second thought, considering the politics, maybe not.

From the good old days of 2013: King Tut and his wife. And the caretaker.





Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 1, 2020)

Lunch time and why we need these guys.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 1, 2020)

Vern too said:


> Finally had a snow in Chapel Hill. Always a good time for the birds.
> 5DMKIV, 600II + 1.4III, ISO 640, f 7.1.
> View attachment 188880
> View attachment 188881


Beutifull shots Vern too! I'm missing the snow (we have here the Cardinal)...


----------



## ISv (Mar 1, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Lunch time and why we need these guys.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 188973
> ...


Great shots Jack!


----------



## ISv (Mar 1, 2020)

I wasn't lucky with the birds recently. The first two photos are of immature Saffron finch from yesterday. #3 is older adult pic (for comparison).


----------



## ISv (Mar 1, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> For me it's a bit saturated, but it's a subjective topic.  Sometimes I'll process a picture and then come back to it later and wonder what I was thinking. Then I'll change it and months later I like the first chop better..
> 
> Nowadays I try to leave things as SOTC as I can. I've finally realized that I can't fix bad pictures with PP. lololol...


! " I've finally realized that I can't fix bad pictures with PP. lololol..."
- You are absolutely right! With PP you can (well, valid at least for me...) make good photo slightly better (or just destroy it if you don't know what exactly you are doing).


----------



## ISv (Mar 1, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Yes. Underexpose and then raise the shadows. It will be better with your 5DIV or EOS-R than the 7DII as they have improved sensors. Avoid clipping the highlights in the original exposure.


If your camera is signaling for small patches of overexposure it is still OK. I actually prefer that variant. Than you can clip little bit the highlights and lift the shadows (if necessary lift also the mids). If the highlights are to "high" (in big patches) clipping is counterproductive. What you will clip in that variant is the coded in the RAW file *data* for the highlights. In the really overexposed patches you clip nothing - there is no data that you can work on there. 
Not very sure if I expressed myself in good English but it's what I'm doing (or trying to do) with my photos.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 1, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Lunch time and why we need these guys.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 188973
> ...




Wow. Was just going through my Cedar Waxwing pictures the other day. Glad I didn't post one. LMAO... Are you shooting these with the 400mm DO II?


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2020)

Beautiful series. Well done, Jack.


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice shots, ISv.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 2, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Wow. Was just going through my Cedar Waxwing pictures the other day. Glad I didn't post one. LMAO... Are you shooting these with the 400mm DO II?


We all like to feed our ego but if this criterion was valid no one would be posting anything. One aspect is the technical quality of the photo but don't forget we all like to see the different bird variants and poses etc. There will always be someone doing better - so what. What I like about this thread; it's a friendly place to be.

I was using 300 2.8 II X2 which AlanF used to praise constantly.  Now neither of us own it because .... good question. For me I judged that I seldom used 300 and sold so I could get the 400 DO II. When 300 was needed that lens was superb and pretty decent X2.

These photos I'm going back to resurrect are getting DPP post processing as best I can do (minus selective NR) because in most cases the originals weren't done that well. I had only owned the 6D a very short time then and I didn't even own a DSLR about 2 years before that (D5100 was my starting point). When I'm done I'll choose those that might be worthy and do background NR etc. 

There is a motive to this. I've been interacting with the county regarding their indiscriminate beaver trapping and these shots are all from the affected area when it was vibrant. They will be hearing from me loudly.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> We all like to feed our ego but if this criterion was valid no one would be posting anything. One aspect is the technical quality of the photo but don't forget we all like to see the different bird variants and poses etc. There will always be someone doing better - so what. What I like about this thread; it's a friendly place to be.
> 
> I was using 300 2.8 II X2 which AlanF used to praise constantly.  Now neither of us own it because .... good question. For me I judged that I seldom used 300 and sold so I could get the 400 DO II. When 300 was needed that lens was superb and pretty decent X2.
> 
> ...


I seem to recall that we both had kept the 300mm for quite a while after we had the 400mm DO II. According to Arf Morris the price of the used 300/2.8 on his bird site dropped dramatically after the introduction of the DO II.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 2, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I seem to recall that we both had kept the 300mm for quite a while after we had the 400mm DO II. According to Arf Morris the price of the used 300/2.8 on his bird site dropped dramatically after the introduction of the DO II.



You are right. In my mind I had sold it to get the 400 (promised the boss because I was also getting the 1DX2) but it took some time to unload it at a decent price. No regrets on that because of low useage (I actually never mounted it again after the 400 arrived). I didn't loose that much ... not like trying to sell a 1DX2. 

I wonder how many DO II there are out there? I do regret one thing - the closer focus of the 300 - I wish they'd but a close-up feature in all the telephotos for bugs.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 2, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> We all like to feed our ego but if this criterion was valid no one would be posting anything. One aspect is the technical quality of the photo but don't forget we all like to see the different bird variants and poses etc. There will always be someone doing better - so what. What I like about this thread; it's a friendly place to be.
> 
> I was using 300 2.8 II X2 which AlanF used to praise constantly.  Now neither of us own it because .... good question. For me I judged that I seldom used 300 and sold so I could get the 400 DO II. When 300 was needed that lens was superb and pretty decent X2.
> 
> ...


"I was using 300 2.8 II X2 which AlanF used to praise constantly.  Now neither of us own it because .... good question."
My simple good answer is that something better arise later... After that even it goes down because there was something much better to appear - again, and again...
D5100?! I started with cameras not even worth mentioning. Later it was slides with N80, F100 and started the digital era with D7000 (few months later D7100 appear). I'm not sorry for any peace of equipment (I mean cameras or lenses, including the "not worth mentioning") that I have used: for the time it was a lot of fun and learning with every new peace and for not pro what else matters?!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2020)

Back when we bought the 300mm F/2.8 II, it was a choice between the even then elderly non-IS 400/5.6 or the 2-stop IS 100-400mm L, my copy of which was soft, or the very expensive big whites. The 300.2.8 II with a 1.4 or 2xTC was the only real alternative for a hand-holdable telephoto 600mm with 4 stops of IS. We have to thank Tamron for introducing the 150-600mm, which forced the others to produce affordable longer lenses. Many keen amateurs bought 500/4 and 600/4 Ls. It will be seen whether that trend continues. My gut feeling is that their sales will drop. Arash Hazeghi, on the other hand, claimed in FM that every bird photographer has a big white because the US economy is doing so well that they can all afford one. He mixes in different circles from me.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi Alan.
Should that have been every ”American bird photographer has a big white because the US economy is doing so well.”  My guess he mixes in American circles! 
From memory you are in the UK so a different economy! Also, what is his interpretation of ”a Big White” if it starts at 100-400 his comment might be much more valid, I see many 100-400 for every 500 or 600! 

Cheers, Graham.

“Arash Hazeghi, on the other hand, claimed in FM that every bird photographer has a big white because the US economy is doing so well that they can all afford one. He mixes in different circles from me.”


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Should that have been every ”American bird photographer has a big white because the US economy is doing so well.”  My guess he mixes in American circles!
> From memory you are in the UK so a different economy! Also, what is his interpretation of ”a Big White” if it starts at 100-400 his comment might be much more valid, I see many 100-400 for every 500 or 600!
> 
> ...


He meant the full Monty. It was in answer to the comment that the 100-400s etc were the most common lenses.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2020)

These are some incredible shots by Arbitrage on FM using the Sony 200-600mm + 1.4xTC at f/9. https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1624234


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 2, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Back when we bought the 300mm F/2.8 II, it was a choice between the even then elderly non-IS 400/5.6 or the 2-stop IS 100-400mm L, my copy of which was soft, or the very expensive big whites. The 300.2.8 II with a 1.4 or 2xTC was the only real alternative for a hand-holdable telephoto 600mm with 4 stops of IS. We have to thank Tamron for introducing the 150-600mm, which forced the others to produce affordable longer lenses. Many keen amateurs bought 500/4 and 600/4 Ls. It will be seen whether that trend continues. My gut feeling is that their sales will drop. Arash Hazeghi, on the other hand, claimed in FM that every bird photographer has a big white because the US economy is doing so well that they can all afford one. He mixes in different circles from me.


Dead on about the choice! The rest of it, could be I guess.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 2, 2020)

AlanF said:


> These are some incredible shots by Arbitrage on FM using the Sony 200-600mm + 1.4xTC at f/9. https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1624234



"Thanks Morris....yeah these are big crops and that probably is why the DOF covered both of them most of the time.
These ended up being ~ 4.25MPs out of the 24MPs I started with."

Thanks for posting Alan! 

I think that says it all because the biggest challenge is keeping the birds in the viewfinder and next to that is AF spread, which is roughly 100% coverage, and it's speed of tracking. That's where the optical AF falls down and why I'm thinking R5. Shots I did of Redpolls fighting were about half the frame and close, and next to impossible to track and the 1DX2 couldn't refocus at 14 FPS. That's why I could almost be tempted by the 1DX3 but there are just too many negatives with it for me personally and I certainly won't be sacrificing hard to come by $$$ for it. If the R5 is good but expensive I will sacrifice $$$.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 2, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> "Thanks Morris....yeah these are big crops and that probably is why the DOF covered both of them most of the time.
> These ended up being ~ 4.25MPs out of the 24MPs I started with."
> 
> Thanks for posting Alan!
> ...


I think a DSLR could do the same. It’s a question of having a suitable hand-holdable lens to go with it. Those owls were far away and so easier to frame.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 3, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I think a DSLR could do the same. It’s a question of having a suitable hand-holdable lens to go with it. Those owls were far away and so easier to frame.


 That's my thought too. But again, my situations have typically been such that the bird would slip into the regions where there are no focus points and maybe my settings are off for that scenario, because I'd tend to lose focus. My biggest problem though is simply not having a lot of flights to practice on.

Jack


----------



## dslrdummy (Mar 3, 2020)

Three Australian coastal birds from today - Little wattlebird, Brown honey-eater and White ibis


----------



## Click (Mar 3, 2020)

Very nice shots, dslrdummy.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 3, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> "Thanks Morris....yeah these are big crops and that probably is why the DOF covered both of them most of the time.
> These ended up being ~ 4.25MPs out of the 24MPs I started with."
> 
> Thanks for posting Alan!
> ...


You are speaking from the perspective of the 1DX2 that has just 61 focus points and not the best DSLRs for BIF. The D500 has 153 cross-type phase-detect focus points, covering most of the view (attached), like the D5, as well as better tracking algorithms, which is why BIF photographers favour them. The new 1DX3 has 155 cross-type focus points, which should greatly enhance it. As yet, the only EVF camera in the same league is the A9/A9II, despite the greater coverage of mirrorless. Not that I find using all the points necessary, and I am happy using my Canon gear with the central 9 points.


----------



## dslrdummy (Mar 4, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, dslrdummy.


Thanks Click


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 4, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> You are right. In my mind I had sold it to get the 400 (promised the boss because I was also getting the 1DX2) but it took some time to unload it at a decent price. No regrets on that because of low useage (I actually never mounted it again after the 400 arrived). I didn't loose that much ... not like trying to sell a 1DX2.
> 
> I wonder how many DO II there are out there? I do regret one thing - the closer focus of the 300 - I wish they'd but a close-up feature in all the telephotos for bugs.
> 
> Jack




Have either of you guys used the 400mm DO II with the 2X tele? Very curious about this setup. I could handle an 800mm with a small hit in aperature as the compromise.

It would still be faster than the upcoming peanut roll known as the 100-500 7.1...

The sad part is I'll probably end up buying that lens... I NEED REACH.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 4, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Have either of you guys used the 400mm DO II with the 2X tele? Very curious about this setup. I could handle an 800mm with a small hit in aperature as the compromise.
> 
> It would still be faster than the upcoming peanut roll known as the 100-500 7.1...
> 
> The sad part is I'll probably end up buying that lens... I NEED REACH.


The 400mm DO II is fine with the 2xTC on a 1DX etc and 5DIII and 5DIV but the 5DSR doesn’t get the full advantage as the image degradation gets more noticeable with the higher resolution sensor.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 5, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The 400mm DO II is fine with the 2xTC on a 1DX etc and 5DIII and 5DIV but the 5DSR doesn’t get the full advantage as the image degradation gets more noticeable with the higher resolution sensor.




Do you have any of your own personal examples of the 400 DO II with the 2X? Thanks for responding! Also - does the 2X kick it up to F8?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Do you have any of your own personal examples of the 400 DO II with the 2X? Thanks for responding! Also - does the 2X kick it up to F8?


 
F4 X2 gives F8, which is a little darker than one would prefer but with the 1DX2 I've been able to boost shadows quite a bit. 800 can be a little challenging at times, say for BIF but the focus speed I get is quite good, the problem is FOV. Like Alan said we both had 300's as the best choice at the time and for me personally I hardly ever used 300. 99% of the time it was 600. My X1.4 had hardly any usefulness. Now both are useful but honestly 800 is the most used for me and certainly for song birds. 

If, as I expect, I buy the R5, it's possible that it won't drive 400 X2 as well as the 1DX2 and may lack detail too so that may mean X1.4 becomes the go to, like Alan suggests. I chose 20 MP and 400 while Alan chose 30MP and 400. He has the resolution (including the 5DSR) while I have the FPS (and video). Most everyone would rather have both but you know how that goes. The 400 is a nice lens to handhold and I've carried it all day hiking with the 1DX2 and I'm 70 with moderate breathing issues.

There are times when a zoom would really be handy but generally you know in advance if you need 400, 560 or 800.

I might add that 800 with my 1DX2 definitely put me within reach of most birds that I see while sitting around quietly waiting, whereas 600 with my 6D left me always feeling a little shortchanged. One more thing, it seems I'm forever fighting with high ISOs so that's another reason I've appreciated the 1DX2. I practically never shoot at ISO 100 for example. I'm thrilled if I can get down to 1600 or 2000.

Jack


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 5, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> F4 X2 gives F8, which is a little darker than one would prefer but with the 1DX2 I've been able to boost shadows quite a bit. 800 can be a little challenging at times, say for BIF but the focus speed I get is quite good, the problem is FOV. Like Alan said we both had 300's as the best choice at the time and for me personally I hardly ever used 300. 99% of the time it was 600. My X1.4 had hardly any usefulness. Now both are useful but honestly 800 is the most used for me and certainly for song birds.
> 
> If, as I expect, I buy the R5, it's possible that it won't drive 400 X2 as well as the 1DX2 and may lack detail too so that may mean X1.4 becomes the go to, like Alan suggests. I chose 20 MP and 400 while Alan chose 30MP and 400. He has the resolution (including the 5DSR) while I have the FPS (and video). Most everyone would rather have both but you know how that goes. The 400 is a nice lens to handhold and I've carried it all day hiking with the 1DX2 and I'm 70 with moderate breathing issues.
> 
> ...




I live @ 560 F8 all day every day so that would be nothing new to me. I need reach and would love to have 800mm @ F8 over 500mm at 7.1 because adding a tele to 500mm already @ 7.1 wouldn't really be doable.

Up here in the Pacific Northwest high ISO is a way of life...

I would love to see a shot with the 400/2X combo for sharpness.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2020)

In Costa Rica my daughter had my 70-200 X1.4 on the R so I was either 800 or 400 all the time and this is 800, ISO 5000, 1/640, F8, no noise reduction. With the 1DX2 sharpening to 4 in DPP is very tolerable. I have tons of 800 shots and just grabbed this one as it jumped out at me scanning through. Good, bad or indifferent, that's what I'm getting.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I live @ 560 F8 all day every day so that would be nothing new to me. I need reach and would love to have 800mm @ F8 over 500mm at 7.1 because adding a tele to 500mm already @ 7.1 wouldn't really be doable.


 Only rarely would you want 1000 anyway because of the challenge of finding the subject. It's an adjustment at 800 and in bushes for closer small birds sometimes I can't find them. 

Jack


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 5, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Only rarely would you want 1000 anyway because of the challenge of finding the subject. It's an adjustment at 800 and in bushes for closer small birds sometimes I can't find them.
> 
> Jack




Naw - I'd be @ 700 in that case. I only own the 1.4X III currently but your point is certainly well taken.

I'd be happy to "struggle " with the 400 DO II.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 5, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> In Costa Rica my daughter had my 70-200 X1.4 on the R so I was either 800 or 400 all the time and this is 800, ISO 5000, 1/640, F8, no noise reduction. With the 1DX2 sharpening to 4 in DPP is very tolerable. I have tons of 800 shots and just grabbed this one as it jumped out at me scanning through. Good, bad or indifferent, that's what I'm getting.
> 
> Jack




Looks very workable to me - given the circumstances and lack of PP. I find the 5D4 and the R to both be extremely forgiving in terms of noise - especially compared to the 7D2.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Looks very workable to me - given the circumstances and lack of PP. I find the 5D4 and the R to both be extremely forgiving in terms of noise - especially compared to the 7D2.


Well, the reason some of us are FF and not crop is ISO capability but many seem to demonstrate that crop having the higher MPs can produce similar when resized. The only crops I've had - a Nikon D5100 and a Canon 40D briefly although I shot with a 1D2 and a 1D4 for a few months. I loved the 1D4 but it couldn't come close to my 6D for higher ISO. I have nothing but praise for my few years with the 6D but FPS was just too low.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Do you have any of your own personal examples of the 400 DO II with the 2X? Thanks for responding! Also - does the 2X kick it up to F8?


 What do you mean by " Also - does the 2X kick it up to F8"? A 2xTC converts an f/4 to f/8, but have I missed something. I have posted many examples in the past with the 5DIV + 2xTC + 400mm DO II. Here is a good review with lots of examples http://arihazeghiphotography.com/blog/one-year-with-ef-400-do-is-ii/


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi everyone! I've been so busy with work, haven't posted much lately. I finally made the jump from 500 to 600! I purchased the EF 600 F4 ll !!! My only chances to get out though, are on the weekends, since I usually work from dark to dark. Lately, most photos have been in the BIF form, since the local landfill has produced excellent raptor photo ops. Here are a some photos from the few weeks, first couple times out with new lens. I will also post a few images in the BIF thread as well, since the majority have been that lately. I do have a 500 F4 just sitting around collecting dust now, haha.

Images taken with 7D mkll / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4xlll (except Wild Turkey which was bare 600)

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2020)

Very nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Bert63 (Mar 6, 2020)

AlanF said:


> View attachment 189069



Nice one - is that a magpie?


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 6, 2020)

AlanF said:


> What do you mean by " Also - does the 2X kick it up to F8"? A 2xTC converts an f/4 to f/8, but have I missed something. I have posted many examples in the past with the 5DIV + 2xTC + 400mm DO II. Here is a good review with lots of examples http://arihazeghiphotography.com/blog/one-year-with-ef-400-do-is-ii/




Yeah that's exactly what I meant Alan. I can't afford the 500mm F4 or 600mm F4, but I would consider the 400mm F4 DO and a 2X to get me out to 800mm. 560mm would come at 6.3 and then the native 400mm at F4. I would enjoy a lens like that. I've always liked the 400mm DO II for it's compact size and light weight.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 6, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I meant Alan. I can't afford the 500mm F4 or 600mm F4, but I would consider the 400mm F4 DO and a 2X to get me out to 800mm. 560mm would come at 6.3 and then the native 400mm at F4. I would enjoy a lens like that. I've always liked the 400mm DO II for it's compact size and light weight.


Yes 800mm at f/8 and 560mm is as wide as f/5.6. That is a magpie.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Nice one - is that a magpie?


I really had to laugh. Anyone who lives where these guys "rule" would probably laugh to. As a kid I'd climb poplar trees, sometimes as high as 30 -40 feet and reach into a nest and throw the eggs out. Not condoning just admitting.  Once I brought a baby home with "pet" in mind but my father would have nothing to do with that idea!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 7, 2020)

The Bluetit is now a common bird now in the UK, like a chickadee across the pond. But, they are cute


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2020)

Oops, I previously posted a portrait in the flight thread - oh dear! My apologies.

Again from 2013 but never posted. Female American Redstart.

Jack


AlanF said:


> The Bluetit is now a common bird now in the UK, like a chickadee across the pond. But, they are cute
> View attachment 189079


So what if they are common ... they are super cute and also generally very well behaved little birds, although I have seen exceptions to this. Probably my favourite in the bird world.  Yours appear just the same.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm afraid, for the foreseeable future, all I'll have to offer are old shots.

Young Cedar Waxwing 2013 6D The YS Northern flickers were young enough to still be returning to the nest - at the top of a supper high stump.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Bluetit is now a common bird now in the UK, like a chickadee across the pond. But, they are cute



Lovely shot, Alan.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Bluetit is now a common bird now in the UK, like a chickadee across the pond. But, they are cute
> View attachment 189079


Nice shot Alan! they may common but they are one of my favorites that you post.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 8, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm afraid, for the foreseeable future, all I'll have to offer are old shots.
> 
> Young Cedar Waxwing 2013 6D The YS Northern flickers were young enough to still be returning to the nest - at the top of a supper high stump.
> 
> ...




They aren't old if we've never seen them


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Bluetit is now a common bird now in the UK, like a chickadee across the pond. But, they are cute
> View attachment 189079



I'd love to see one of these guys...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 8, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> They aren't old if we've never seen them


Well, how about that; great minds think alike!

This is my favourite bird and my most common visitor by far. Almost a given with every shot back then: 300 2.8 II X2.






Jack


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 8, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well, how about that; great minds think alike!
> 
> This is my favourite bird and my most common visitor by far. Almost a given with every shot back then: 300 2.8 II X2.
> 
> ...



Chickadees are the best. Nuthatches too!


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 8, 2020)

Red Breasted Nuthatches. In honor of Jack, these are oldies.

40D / Original 100-400L @ 400mm / F 5.6 / 1/800 / ISO 400


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 9, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Chickadees are the best. Nuthatches too!


Nuthatches are not nearly as well behaved!  But of course I like them, especially the RB.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Mar 9, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Bluetit is now a common bird now in the UK, like a chickadee across the pond. But, they are cute
> View attachment 189079



Common and still cute!


----------



## ISv (Mar 9, 2020)

In the last weekends I was doing chaperone of my daughter - new for her trail with a lot of insects (she is using my backup camera with macro attached). Practically no interesting birds for me there... Today, since she is already familiar with the trail I got little bit further and got some shots of birds.
Lyson Albatross is in the breeding season already. My "friends" - the Snow Gees are still there (kind of dirty after the last rains). And one unexpected "bird" taking nap on the beach (sorry for posting it here but it doesn't make sense to post just one photo in other topic).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 9, 2020)

Here I am unable to sleep at 4 AM and you post that photo!

Jack


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 9, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Bluetit is now a common bird now in the UK, like a chickadee across the pond. But, they are cute
> View attachment 189079


No, they are even more than cute !
(very nice picture too !)


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2020)

Beautiful series, ISv. I really like the unexpected "bird".


----------



## ISv (Mar 9, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here I am unable to sleep at 4 AM and you post that photo!
> 
> Jack


Oooops! Sorry Jack !


----------



## AaronT (Mar 9, 2020)

I'm just coming out of hibernation! Starting off with a one footed Cardinal, he made it through the winter.  Then a happy Sparrow with a big piece of peanut. And, a Blue Jay giving me the evil eye.


----------



## ISv (Mar 9, 2020)

AaronT said:


> I'm just coming out of hibernation! Starting off with a one footed Cardinal, he made it through the winter.  Then a happy Sparrow with a big piece of peanut. And, a Blue Jay giving me the evil eye.
> 
> View attachment 189101
> 
> ...



Nice shots Aaron! The Blue Jay says "Give me that treat and stop fooling around with that camera"!


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2020)

Lovely shots, Aaron.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 10, 2020)

ISv said:


> Nice shots Aaron! The Blue Jay says "Give me that treat and stop fooling around with that camera"!


And if you think the Blue Jay is dissin' me look at this Dude!


----------



## jprusa (Mar 11, 2020)

AaronT said:


> And if you think the Blue Jay is dissin' me look at this Dude!
> View attachment 189106


Nice shot ! that Cooper is camera shy.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 11, 2020)

I love Great Blue Herons and have taken a couple of thousand pictures of them but I've never seem one with his feathers so perfectly aligned.

This guy was off in a field near one of our ferry landings enjoying the morning sun. It was early and very, very cold for us - probably 35 degrees.

EOS-R / 100-400L II @ 560 / F8 / 1/640 / ISO 125


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Bert63.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 12, 2020)

A photo, 3 actually, from the past that I came upon. The Cooper's Hawk posed for me looking in both directions and right at me. Good Hawk!


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 12, 2020)

Crows at two marinas - my favorite haunts.

5D4 / 100-400L w/1.4X III @ 560mm / F8 / 1/640 / ISO 600




5D4 / 100-400L w/1.4X III @ 560mm / F8 / 1/640 / ISO 200




5D4 / 100-400L w/1.4X III 560mm / F8 / 1/1250 / ISO 600


----------



## AlanF (Mar 12, 2020)

First Chiffchaff of the year for us. It was dancing around in a bush just for a few seconds. My wife got it with the 5DSR + 100-400mm II. She also got a female Chaffinch. The just discontinued 5DSR and the classic zoom still can hold their own.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2020)

Canon reveals further EOS R5 details – shutting down speculation that some specs are ‘a fantasy’.


Canon INC has today released further development specifications for its recently announced Canon EOS R5, the next-generation full-frame interchangeable lens camera in the company’s EOS R System.




www.canon.com.au





*A beast for subject detection and tracking performance for animals and people*
Canon Inc. also confirms the EOS R5 supports advanced animal AF – recognising dogs, cats and birds, relying not only on the eyes of the animal but also the face and body for situations when the eyes are not visible. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2020)

Aaron, Bert and Alan,

Very nice pictures, guys. Keep posting.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 13, 2020)

A Cardinal showed up as the sun was getting low in the sky. Taken with 5DSR + 100-400mm MkI and 1.4 TC.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2020)

Lovely shot.


----------



## mikekeck (Mar 13, 2020)

Wichita Mountains NWR, Oklahoma. (5Div, 100-400ii, 1.4x @560mm, F8, 1/640, ISO 3200).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2020)

mikekeck said:


> View attachment 189152
> 
> Wichita Mountains NWR, Oklahoma. (5Div, 100-400ii, 1.4x @560mm, F8, 1/640, ISO 3200).


Yum, yum.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 13, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Yum, yum.



Poor turkey. Look how beautiful he is!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 13, 2020)

ethanz said:


> Poor turkey. Look how beautiful he is!


Well I haven't manged to be a complete vegetarian yet.  You know, turkey soup is one of my favourites. 

Jack


----------



## Durf (Mar 13, 2020)

Bluebird Salute....

90D with the 100-400ii Lens


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 13, 2020)

AaronT said:


> A Cardinal showed up as the sun was getting low in the sky. Taken with 5DSR + 100-400mm MkI and 1.4 TC.
> 
> View attachment 189141




Boy I miss seeing these. Nice.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 13, 2020)

mikekeck said:


> View attachment 189152
> 
> Wichita Mountains NWR, Oklahoma. (5Div, 100-400ii, 1.4x @560mm, F8, 1/640, ISO 3200).



That's a great shot of a really beautiful animal.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 14, 2020)

mikekeck said:


> View attachment 189152
> 
> Wichita Mountains NWR, Oklahoma. (5Div, 100-400ii, 1.4x @560mm, F8, 1/640, ISO 3200).


We have a few of those around here also. Backyard, Lasalle, Ontario (5DSR, 100-400L MKI @ 400mm, F9.5, 1/1500, ISO 800)


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2020)

Durf said:


> Bluebird Salute....
> 
> 90D with the 100-400ii Lens




Very nice shot, Durf.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 14, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Durf.


 The colours rival a peacock! Very nice.


----------



## ISv (Mar 14, 2020)

mikekeck said:


> View attachment 189152
> 
> Wichita Mountains NWR, Oklahoma. (5Div, 100-400ii, 1.4x @560mm, F8, 1/640, ISO 3200).


NO! No way - I know how the real turkey looks: I buy one every year for Thanksgiving from the nearby grocery store!!!!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2020)

Norfolk Bronze last Christmas.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 14, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Boy I miss seeing these. Nice.


Hi Bert. We have lots of Cardinals all year. They are around the most in early morning and late afternoon. They really "pop" when there is a bunch of 
snow.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 14, 2020)

Durf said:


> Bluebird Salute....
> 
> 90D with the 100-400ii Lens
> View attachment 189156


Beautiful photo Durf!


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2020)

I really like your pictures, Aaron.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 14, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Hi Bert. We have lots of Cardinals all year. They are around the most in early morning and late afternoon. They really "pop" when there is a bunch of
> snow.
> View attachment 189163
> 
> ...



These are great - I appreciate seeing them. Where I grew up a million years ago (North Carolina/Florida US) we had these and we also had Blue Jays. They were everywhere. Where we live now (Washington, US) we don't have either one.

One thing I've noticed as I get older are the things I find that I miss and things I've taken for granted. We have a bunch of different birds up here that we didn't have there had so it's a trade off, but Cardinals have always been a favorite.

Thanks for showing them.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 14, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> These are great - I appreciate seeing them. Where I grew up a million years ago (North Carolina/Florida US) we had these and we also had Blue Jays. They were everywhere. Where we live now (Washington, US) we don't have either one.
> 
> One thing I've noticed as I get older are the things I find that I miss and things I've taken for granted. We have a bunch of different birds up here that we didn't have there had so it's a trade off, but Cardinals have always been a favorite.
> 
> Thanks for showing them.


Yes, I think we all have things we have taken for granted. I can help you out with Blue Jays.


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 14, 2020)

There are lots of couples everywhere!
Golden-eye and bufflehead couples.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2020)

I must atone for the turkey. Here is a Rufous Collared Sparrow I took in Ecuadaor.


----------



## Durf (Mar 14, 2020)

Bluebirds....


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2020)

Very nice shot, Durf.


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Yes, I think we all have things we have taken for granted. I can help you out with Blue Jays.




Nice series. I really like the last picture. Well done, Aaron.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 14, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I must atone for the turkey. Here is a Rufous Collared Sparrow I took in Ecuadaor.
> 
> View attachment 189174


Consider yourself atoned Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2020)

Yellow-Crowned Night Heron, taken in Guyaquil. 5DSR+100-400mm II, as for the sparrow.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2020)

I did an experiment. The Rufous-Collared Sparrow was uploaded as 3000 pixel-wide file, and it was cut down by the site to 2048 pixels wide and the EXIF data removed. I uploaded the heron at 2000 pixels wide, and it was unaltered by the site and the EXIF data left in. So, it seems keep files to 2000 pixels wide or less for uploading if you want them not to be edited.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi Alan. 
I seem to remember that there used to be a guideline posted somewhere (I did a quick search and can’t find it) giving a maximum size recommendation so as to maintain page load speed and minimise server requirements, that seems to have been overlooked by some for quite a while causing pages where they post hoards of images to load sooooo sllloooowly without a significant improvement to the image resolution. 
I welcome your recommendation to keep sizes smaller for faster loading and to keep the info from being stripped, it is nice to be able to find the exit info without pleading for people to type it out.

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> I did an experiment. The Rufous-Collared Sparrow was uploaded as 3000 pixel-wide file, and it was cut down by the site to 2048 pixels wide and the EXIF data removed. I uploaded the heron at 2000 pixels wide, and it was unaltered by the site and the EXIF data left in. So, it seems keep files to 2000 pixels wide or less for uploading if you want them not to be edited.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 14, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Yes, I think we all have things we have taken for granted. I can help you out with Blue Jays.
> View attachment 189165
> 
> 
> ...




These are awesome Aaron. Wow. So sharp and the color pops.. My wife and I are sitting here smiling at all of them..

Where are you located (just general - not street address lolol) if you don't mind. 

1 - love the pose and bokeh
2 - love the contrast between his blue 'bod' and the crimson leaves
3 - the expression of course
4 - the overlap of the head feathers and the detail


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 14, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I must atone for the turkey. Here is a Rufous Collared Sparrow I took in Ecuadaor.
> 
> View attachment 189174



Do we get fries with that?


----------



## AaronT (Mar 14, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> These are awesome Aaron. Wow. So sharp and the color pops.. My wife and I are sitting here smiling at all of them..
> 
> Where are you located (just general - not street address lolol) if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


We live in LaSalle, Ontario, just west of Windsor which is across the river from Detroit, Mi. If you plug this latitude 42°15'7.90"N and longitude 83° 3'30.85"W into google earth or some other gps app it will take you to my neighborhood. Behind our house we have a second lot that borders on a natural habitat area. We get a lot of birds, lots of turkeys and deer every day. Most nights we get visited by a possum(s), skunk(s) and raccoons. BTW, this was taken with a Canon 70-200L at F2.8, approx 75mm and ISO 6400. I was on the porch about 8-10 feet away


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 15, 2020)

You guys are posting great photos today!

The first two below are Song Sparrows (another favorite of mine)

The second two are White Crowned Sparrows

Did you know Song Sparrows know 20 different songs and are clever enough to improvise over 1, 000 variations of them depending on the circumstances? Bird trivia.

7D2 / Original 100-400L @ 400mm / F6.3 / 1/200 / ISO 640



5D4 / 100-400L w/1.4X III @ 560mm / F8 / 1/320 / ISO 2000



5D4 / 100-400L @ 400mm / F5.6 / 1/2000 / ISO 400



EOS-R / 100-400L II w/1.4X III @ 560mm / F8 / 1/640 / ISO 200


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 15, 2020)

AaronT said:


> We live in LaSalle, Ontario, just west of Windsor which is across the river from Detroit, Mi. If you plug this latitude 42°15'7.90"N and longitude 83° 3'30.85"W into google earth or some other gps app it will take you to my neighborhood. Behind our house we have a second lot that borders on a natural habitat area. We get a lot of birds, lots of turkeys and deer every day. Most nights we get visited by a possum(s), skunk(s) and raccoons. BTW, this was taken with a Canon 70-200L at F2.8, approx 75mm and ISO 6400. I was on the porch about 8-10 feet away
> 
> View attachment 189181



Very very cool. I don't think I'd like to startle a skunk in my front yard but it would be neat to see one in the wild. From a distance. Like a mile.

YIKES. Clothespin on the nose type dealie-o.

We live on Whidbey Island in the Puget Sound. As the crow flies we're probably about 80 miles north of Seattle, but the two places couldn't be any more different if they tried.

We get all kinds of critters in the yard as well but we didn't know how many until we recently got a Ring Stick Up camera to keep an eye on things while we were camping. We get raccoons and deer mostly, but also cats and random other midnight wanderers we knew nothing about. In the spring will wait until about a day after the tulips bloom and then you'll come out and see a nice row of stems in your garden and the blooms will be snipped uniformly off the tops.

Hilarious.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 15, 2020)

The over-70s in the UK are being instructed to self-isolate for up to possibly 4 months. Got lots of photos to process, so watch this space.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi Alan.
I think at the moment it is “being discussed“ by the powers that be to ”advise“ over 70’s to self isolate, it is not yet an ”instruction” however starting early may well be a good idea based on how quickly this is spreading. Both sets of parents are ”going dark” this week until further notice!

I’d like to wish you and everyone else the best during this time of extreme uncertainty and tension.

Kind regards, Graham.



AlanF said:


> The over-70s in the UK are being instructed to self-isolate for up to possibly 4 months. Got lots of photos to process, so watch this space.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 15, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Very very cool. I don't think I'd like to startle a skunk in my front yard but it would be neat to see one in the wild. From a distance. Like a mile.
> 
> YIKES. Clothespin on the nose type dealie-o.
> 
> ...


Deer, they will eat almost everything. That is why I had to build a deer fence. My wife said no fence, no garden, and she likes to garden. And I even managed to have birds in this photo to keep it legit! We are very lucky. We basically live in the city but have all sorts of wildlife around. Whidbey Island looks like it would be a great place to take photos of wildlife. The south end of the island seems to be the more forested area.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 15, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> I think at the moment it is “being discussed“ by the powers that be to ”advise“ over 70’s to self isolate, it is not yet an ”instruction” however starting early may well be a good idea based on how quickly this is spreading. Both sets of parents are ”going dark” this week until further notice!
> 
> I’d like to wish you and everyone else the best during this time of extreme uncertainty and tension.
> ...


Hancock was interviewed this earlier this morning and here are his words: "_Every Briton over the age of 70 will be told "within the coming weeks" to stay at home for an extended period to shield them from coronavirus, Health Secretary Matt Hancock has said_." https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-51895873

It will be days, not weeks.
Thanks for your good wishes
Alan


----------



## gruhl28 (Mar 15, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Hancock was interviewed this earlier this morning and here are his words: "_Every Briton over the age of 70 will be told "within the coming weeks" to stay at home for an extended period to shield them from coronavirus, Health Secretary Matt Hancock has said_." https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-51895873
> 
> It will be days, not weeks.
> Thanks for your good wishes
> Alan


As long as you are outside shooting birds and not around other people I think you should be ok.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 15, 2020)

gruhl28 said:


> As long as you are outside shooting birds and not around other people I think you should be ok.


Right. I'll be avoiding my favourite hides and just sticking to hiking. It's good I've been downsizing my gear.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi. 
I have been wracking my brain to think of places locally where I would be able to go to take photos where there won’t be other people about, so far I’ve drawn a blank, can’t think of anywhere I have been that I haven’t seen other people. 
The more remote I think of, (On a 23x13 mile island remote is relative) the more likely someone else will be doing the same thing, trying to get away from Corona! 

Cheers, Graham. 



gruhl28 said:


> As long as you are outside shooting birds and not around other people I think you should be ok.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Deer, they will eat almost everything. That is why I had to build a deer fence. My wife said no fence, no garden, and she likes to garden. And I even managed to have birds in this photo to keep it legit! We are very lucky. We basically live in the city but have all sorts of wildlife around. Whidbey Island looks like it would be a great place to take photos of wildlife. The south end of the island seems to be the more forested area.
> 
> View attachment 189182


There are no police on this thread so you could get away with a deer photo.  I think? We'll see, cause her is one of my friends misbehaving.

I planted a number of small trees and you know what happened. It's tedious to encircle each tree but I've had to. Now a garden of about 50' x 50' is an even bigger problem but so far 54" stucco wire is doing the trick. The deer don't jump it but these guys have once.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi.
> I have been wracking my brain to think of places locally where I would be able to go to take photos where there won’t be other people about, so far I’ve drawn a blank, can’t think of anywhere I have been that I haven’t seen other people. ☹☹
> The more remote I think of, (On a 23x13 mile island remote is relative) the more likely someone else will be doing the same thing, trying to get away from Corona!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Come to my place. Trouble is it's rather cold here! .... and there are few birds. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 15, 2020)

My first Skylark of the year. Not close and in the grass, a tiny crop from the 90D + 100-400mm II. I processed it in PhotoNinja as DxO gives too much noise when severe cropping.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 15, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Deer, they will eat almost everything. That is why I had to build a deer fence. My wife said no fence, no garden, and she likes to garden. And I even managed to have birds in this photo to keep it legit! We are very lucky. We basically live in the city but have all sorts of wildlife around. Whidbey Island looks like it would be a great place to take photos of wildlife. The south end of the island seems to be the more forested area.
> 
> View attachment 189182



That is a very cool looking set up.

Whidbey is amazing. I was in the military for 30 years and we've lived all over the world as a result and when we got to Whidbey we looked at each other and knew we were never going to leave. It is unique in the world (like lots of places).

Probably 95 percent of the photos I've taken since I first picked up a camera (the year we moved here - imagine that) are taken within a couple of miles of my house. 

I'm biased and I know it but if anyone ever has the chance to come up in this area they should come have a look. It's good for the soul. It's graveyard quiet except for the critters doing what they do and the nights are as black as coal.

I still haven't adjusted to Pacific Standard Time.. ARG..


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 15, 2020)

AlanF said:


> My first Skylark of the year. Not close and in the grass, a tiny crop from the 90D + 100-400mm II. I processed it in PhotoNinja as DxO gives too much noise when severe cropping.
> 
> View attachment 189190



Love that topnotch!


----------



## AaronT (Mar 15, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> There are no police on this thread so you could get away with a deer photo.  I think? We'll see, cause her is one of my friends misbehaving.
> 
> I planted a number of small trees and you know what happened. It's tedious to encircle each tree but I've had to. Now a garden of about 50' x 50' is an even bigger problem but so far 54" stucco wire is doing the trick. The deer don't jump it but these guys have once.
> 
> ...


Okay Jack, you got me jealous. You've got BIG deer!


----------



## AaronT (Mar 15, 2020)

Okay, back to birds. The Grackle on the right is probably the classic photo of the species but I got lucky and it turned so the sun showed off all its colours. And we end with a sparrow, so common they are usually ignored. BTW, 5DsR, 100-400L +1.4 TC


----------



## SteveC (Mar 15, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I still haven't adjusted to Pacific Standard Time.. ARG..



Not to be "that guy," but what you haven't adjusted to is Pacific Daylight Time. Pacific Standard Time is without the phony hour tacked on, where the sun is actually somewhere near the meridian at "12:00" instead of not close to it yet because it's really "11:00."


----------



## SteveC (Mar 15, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Okay Jack, you got me jealous. You've got BIG deer!
> View attachment 189192



Always trying to buck the system...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Okay Jack, you got me jealous. You've got BIG deer!
> View attachment 189192


Yes but do we have proof this is in your yard?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Okay, back to birds. The Grackle on the right is probably the classic photo of the species but I got lucky and it turned so the sun showed off all its colours. And we end with a sparrow, so common they are usually ignored. BTW, 5DsR, 100-400L +1.4 TC
> 
> View attachment 189193
> 
> ...


WOW, now tell the truth. Did you enhance the colours just a wee bit? Of course I wouldn't expect a public apology if you did or any enquiry into whether I ever do.



Jack


----------



## AlanF (Mar 15, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Okay, back to birds. The Grackle on the right is probably the classic photo of the species but I got lucky and it turned so the sun showed off all its colours. And we end with a sparrow, so common they are usually ignored. BTW, 5DsR, 100-400L +1.4 TC


I never ignore sparrows. Here is one in honour of the Canadians, taken in Lunenberg, Nova Scotia, with a 7DII + 100-400mm II + 1,4xTC.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 15, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> WOW, now tell the truth. Did you enhance the colours just a wee bit? Of course I wouldn't expect a public apology if you did or any enquiry into whether I ever do.
> View attachment 189195
> 
> 
> Jack


WOW, Really Jack! I didn't expect such *scepticism from a fellow Canuck.  Yes, it's in my yard. And, I shoot raw. That means there are sliders to slide and don't we all like a good slide. But I do not go overboard unless it is obvious like in this shot of my house at Halloween

.*


----------



## AaronT (Mar 15, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I never ignore sparrows. Here is one in honour of the Canadians, taken in Lunenberg, Nova Scotia, with a 7DII + 100-400mm II + 1,4xTC.
> 
> View attachment 189196


By Gosh! That's a genuine Blue Nose Sparrow!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2020)

AaronT said:


> By Gosh! That's a genuine Blue Nose Sparrow!


Hmm, come to Canada to photograph an English sparrow?  Maybe I'll end up photographing magpies in England. 

Jack


AaronT said:


> WOW, Really Jack! I didn't expect such *scepticism from a fellow Canuck.  Yes, it's in my yard. And, I shoot raw. That means there are sliders to slide and don't we all like a good slide. But I do not go overboard unless it is obvious like in this shot of my house at Halloween
> View attachment 189197
> .*


Now that's colour. Wish my yard looked like that right now! I'll have to show my wife the pumpkins - you grow all those??!

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Okay, back to birds. The Grackle on the right is probably the classic photo of the species but I got lucky and it turned so the sun showed off all its colours. And we end with a sparrow, so common they are usually ignored. BTW, 5DsR, 100-400L +1.4 TC




Beautiful colours. Very nice shots, Aaron.


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 15, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> WOW, now tell the truth. Did you enhance the colours just a wee bit? Of course I wouldn't expect a public apology if you did or any enquiry into whether I ever do.



When the Common Grackle (bronzed) has it's back to you and the sun is at the right angle, it looks exactly as his photos show. The coloring in your photo is only showing off the colors on the head and neck area, because of the angle. 

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 15, 2020)

Waterfowl is really starting to come through my area right now. Here are several photos from the last week. All taken with 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2020)

Very nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 15, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Waterfowl is really starting to come through my area right now. Here are several photos from the last week. All taken with 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


I am totally jealous of all your "fowl" photos!


----------



## AaronT (Mar 15, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hmm, come to Canada to photograph an English sparrow?  Maybe I'll end up photographing magpies in England.
> 
> Jack
> 
> ...


Nope, I didn't grow them Jack. I bought the first ones at the local Zehrs. Then they went on sale at the local Lowes for about half price ($2.48) and I went there several times and loaded up my old Grand Cherokee. Over the next 2 months or so I fed them to the deer in the back.  They Love them!


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 15, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Waterfowl is really starting to come through my area right now. Here are several photos from the last week. All taken with 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...




All of these are excellent. I want that lens.


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks guys! Here are a few more. I finally had nothing to do today, so I can edit some of my photos. I'm loving the 600! I thought the 500 was awesome, but this thing is absolutely incredible!!! 7D mkll / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 16, 2020)

Here are a few non waterfowl...

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2020)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 16, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Here are a few non waterfowl...
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Now did I hear someone say jealous?

If only the snow would go! Oh well, I can always edit old photos!

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 16, 2020)

Even in snow and more snow here in Calgary, chickadees know where to find something to eat.


----------



## ISv (Mar 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Norfolk Bronze last Christmas.
> View attachment 189160


Looks pretty much as what I do with the ducks (I actually prefer ducks over turkey - year after year: they have more flavor but it's a personal choice)!


----------



## ISv (Mar 16, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Do we get fries with that?


No! Fries are not birds... and they are not for free!!!!


----------



## ISv (Mar 16, 2020)

gruhl28 said:


> As long as you are outside shooting birds and not around other people I think you should be ok.


Absolutely! But you have to be really sure there are no people around (and in windy conditions it's a lots of "around"!!!).


----------



## ISv (Mar 16, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> WOW, now tell the truth. Did you enhance the colours just a wee bit? Of course I wouldn't expect a public apology if you did or any enquiry into whether I ever do.
> View attachment 189195
> 
> 
> Jack


May be if you lift up the shadows (in some areas the highlights are already reading "0 0 0")? Very difficult shot!


----------



## ISv (Mar 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I never ignore sparrows. Here is one in honour of the Canadians, taken in Lunenberg, Nova Scotia, with a 7DII + 100-400mm II + 1,4xTC.
> 
> View attachment 189196


"I never ignore sparrows" - you shouldn't - especially if they are in North America (these are different birds)! But even in Europe there are some +/- rare birds in this genus...


----------



## ISv (Mar 16, 2020)

AaronT said:


> By Gosh! That's a genuine Blue Nose Sparrow!


It's why I love this treat: now I have to learn why the Blue Nose is so interesting! 
With the Corona presence here we have some "blue noses" running around and telling everybody that vodka is the way to go... (this has nothing to do with Aaron's post!!!!!).


----------



## ISv (Mar 16, 2020)

After a lot of "bla bla" - my only contribution for today: The Snow Gees: they soon will go North and there is no warranty we will see some on the island next year!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 16, 2020)

Every day I find my style leaning more and more toward high contrast black and white photography which is not always a logical choice when it comes to wildlife photography. Sometimes though it works quite well and i really like this image of a pair of Yellow tailed Black Cockatoos.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 16, 2020)

ISv said:


> It's why I love this treat: now I have to learn why the Blue Nose is so interesting!
> With the Corona presence here we have some "blue noses" running around and telling everybody that vodka is the way to go... (this has nothing to do with Aaron's post!!!!!).


Hi ISv. The Bluenose was a fishing and racing gaff rig schooner built in 1921 in Nova Scotia, Canada. The Bluenose has also been on the back of the Canadian dime for many, many years. It is quite famous. Many Nova Scotians refer to themselves as Blue Nosers. That's why I referred to that sparrow in the photo from Nova Scotia as a Blue Nose sparrow.  Of course, I have heard that alcohol will kill germs so why not go with the "vodka" treatment.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 16, 2020)

Posers.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 16, 2020)

ISv said:


> After a lot of "bla bla" - my only contribution for today: The Snow Gees: they soon will go North and there is no warranty we will see some on the island next year!
> 
> View attachment 189231
> View attachment 189232




Here too - are you in BC?


----------



## JustUs7 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## ISv (Mar 16, 2020)

Thank


AaronT said:


> Hi ISv. The Bluenose was a fishing and racing gaff rig schooner built in 1921 in Nova Scotia, Canada. The Bluenose has also been on the back of the Canadian dime for many, many years. It is quite famous. Many Nova Scotians refer to themselves as Blue Nosers. That's why I referred to that sparrow in the photo from Nova Scotia as a Blue Nose sparrow.  Of course, I have heard that alcohol will kill germs so why not go with the "vodka" treatment.
> 
> View attachment 189234


Thanks Aaron! Now I know!


----------



## ISv (Mar 16, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Here too - are you in BC?


I'm in HI! Nice photos BTW!


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 16, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Every day I find my style leaning more and more toward high contrast black and white photography which is not always a logical choice when it comes to wildlife photography. Sometimes though it works quite well and i really like this image of a pair of Yellow tailed Black Cockatoos.



Cool shot - I like it when someone tries something different and it comes off.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 16, 2020)

ISv said:


> I'm in HI! Nice photos BTW!



Thanks! I asked because you said 'the Island' and we get thousands of Snow Geese through here every year as well. 

There are probably 50,000 in this shot.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/YGwKL4CPUTjgS7wN9


----------



## AaronT (Mar 17, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I never ignore sparrows. Here is one in honour of the Canadians, taken in Lunenberg, Nova Scotia, with a 7DII + 100-400mm II + 1,4xTC.
> 
> View attachment 189196


I have a question for you Alan, and I apologize if you have been asked this before. In your humble opinion which is sharper, the 100-400L with 1.4TC on the 5DSR or the 100-400L on the 90D?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2020)

AaronT said:


> I have a question for you Alan, and I apologize if you have been asked this before. In your humble opinion which is sharper, the 100-400L with 1.4TC on the 5DSR or the 100-400L on the 90D?


I can speak for the 100-400mm II. There's really not much between them, and it depends on the quality of the TC and how you process the RAW image (I don't use ooc jpegs). If you squeeze every drop of resolution using DxO PL and its lens sharpness tool, the 90D just wins. But, its files are grainy for heavy cropping and I don't like them. Noise Ninja sorts out the noise, but then the 5DSR has the edge. If you don't crop, you would be pushed to see the difference.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Every day I find my style leaning more and more toward high contrast black and white photography which is not always a logical choice when it comes to wildlife photography. Sometimes though it works quite well and i really like this image of a pair of Yellow tailed Black Cockatoos.



Very nice shot. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I can speak for the 100-400mm II. There's really not much between them, and it depends on the quality of the TC and how you process the RAW image (I don't use ooc jpegs). If you squeeze every drop of resolution using DxO PL and its lens sharpness tool, the 90D just wins. But, its files are grainy for heavy cropping and I don't like them. Noise Ninja sorts out the noise, but then the 5DSR has the edge. If you don't crop, you would be pushed to see the difference.


I have taken this quarantined afternoon a series of comparison images. At the pixel peeking level, the 5DSR has the edge in general, albeit slight for sharpness. I don't understand the odd comment in CR forums complaining about the 5DSR files. I find them very clean at iso 640, for example, where the 90D is beginning to show some noise.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2020)

The Forsythia has come out at the bottom of the garden and has attracted some Longtailed Tits. They don't stay still or pose at all. Captured one yesterday at 30m which is tiny number of pixels, but I caught one this afternoon closer by.


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2020)

Cute little bird.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 18, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Forsythia has come out at the bottom of the garden and has attracted some Longtailed Tits. They don't stay still or pose at all. Captured one yesterday at 30m which is tiny number of pixels, but I caught one this afternoon closer by.
> 
> View attachment 189256



He looks like caught a bad whiff of something.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 18, 2020)

It looks like some of us will be grounded for many months. I have quite a stash of photos taken in the last 12 months waiting to be looked at. Most taken with the 5DSR or 5DIV + 100-400mm II to cheer me up. Let's start with 3 from Antisana in the Ecuadorian Andes (5DIV). Black Flower Piercer, Male Shining Sunbeam and Grass Wren. I managed to catch the iridescence on the Sunbeam.


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Alan. I especially like the 3rd one. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 20, 2020)

So a couple of summers ago we were out camping. It was a rare dry stretch and the temperatures were higher than average. All the animals were looking for water. Where we were camped I'd put water on the leaves and the chickadees would come and sit under them and bathe.

We were walking down to the beach and a flash went over our head and then it landed on the water fountain. He sat there drinking and having a good time and we watched and grinned - we'd never seen anything like it.

7D2 / 100-400L II @ 263mm / F6.3 / 1/1000 / ISO 3200


----------



## RGB49 (Mar 20, 2020)

Some from recent outing. The owl a long way away


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 20, 2020)

RGB49 said:


> Some from recent outing. The owl a long way away
> View attachment 189297
> View attachment 189298
> View attachment 189299




Very nice. Love Barn Owls. Looks like those cattails make good nesting material.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 21, 2020)

Spotted this single Snow Bunting near the local beach. There seemed to lots to eat so it tolerated few shots before keeping its distance.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I have taken this quarantined afternoon a series of comparison images. At the pixel peeking level, the 5DSR has the edge in general, albeit slight for sharpness. I don't understand the odd comment in CR forums complaining about the 5DSR files. I find them very clean at iso 640, for example, where the 90D is beginning to show some noise.


It scares me to hear comments about ISO 640 I can scarcely remember shooting down that low. More often than not I'm 1250 - 3200 but I guess I must factor in your downsizing.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2020)

Bert63, RGB49 and IslanderMV,

Nice series, guys.


----------



## JustUs7 (Mar 21, 2020)

I dusted off our OLD Rebel XS with the 10.1 MP sensor and 7 focus points. Reason being the crop sensor and our 70-300 zoom. What is that? 480 equivalent? 

Doesn’t talk to my phone. I’ll see what I can get and upload manually. I got a morning dove on our roof earlier today.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm now into 2014. These were previously neglected or poorly processed. There are so few birds here to choose from when the snow is on the ground.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 21, 2020)

In April the snow is all but disappearing, 2014.


----------



## JustUs7 (Mar 22, 2020)

One of these is decidedly not a bird. Happy little squirrel munching away. Took my daughter for a walk. We were looking for things to take pictures of. I used the RP, she used the XS. These I could upload easily without having to put on the computer.


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 22, 2020)

This little chickadee today, was checking whether I am obeying the social distancing rule!


----------



## dcm (Mar 22, 2020)

What a difference a day can make. The flicker house is around 50 feet from my second story office window, an easy target even though it is backlit. All I have to do is open the window.

Shot the first handheld with a 1DXII, 100-400LII at 400, ISO 400, 1/125 at f5.6 with a MagBeam on a 600EXII-RT a but before sunset while it was still snowing yesterday. 
Shot the second on a tripod today (50F), adding the 1.4xIII, ISO 100, 1/60 at f8.0, with the same flash setup a bit after sunset. Waiting quite a while but the flicker didn't give me any other views.
Looks like I'll be spending a lot of time in my home office during the coming weeks so I'll have plenty of opportunities for practice. I'll definitely stick with the tripod. Might even give the M6II a try.

Ducks are due to return any day now, too.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 22, 2020)

dcm said:


> What a difference a day can make. The flicker house is around 50 feet from my second story office window, an easy target even though it is backlit. All I have to do is open the window.
> 
> Shot the first handheld with a 1DXII, 100-400LII at 400, ISO 400, 1/125 at f5.6 with a MagBeam on a 600EXII-RT a but before sunset while it was still snowing yesterday.
> Shot the second on a tripod today (50F), adding the 1.4xIII, ISO 100, 1/60 at f8.0, with the same flash setup a bit after sunset. Waiting quite a while but the flicker didn't give me any other views.
> ...


Very nice. Didn't realize the flickers were that willing to go in a box - must be fun!

Jack


----------



## AaronT (Mar 22, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> It scares me to hear comments about ISO 640 I can scarcely remember shooting down that low. More often than not I'm 1250 - 3200 but I guess I must factor in your downsizing.
> 
> Jack


When shooting anything except landscapes on a tripod 800 was my go to ISO with my 5D MKII and 5DsR. Now for bird photos it's Auto ISO with a minimum shutter speed of 1/500.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 22, 2020)

Just going through some old photos like Jack. Here are 2 of my earliest, from 2002. From my Canon Pro90 IS, my first digital camera.


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2020)

Very nice pictures, guys. Keep posting.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 22, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Just going through some old photos like Jack. Here are 2 of my earliest, from 2002. From my Canon Pro90 IS, my first digital camera.
> 
> View attachment 189320
> View attachment 189321


BTW, I still have the camera, haven't used it in about 13 years though. Also, it was my first mirrorless camera and only one so far. It is a whopping 2.6MP!


----------



## AaronT (Mar 22, 2020)

These 2 photos are from Harrison Park in Owen Sound, Ontario from 2001. Canon Pro 90 IS 2.6MP




And some of my first Photoshop work


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 22, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Just going through some old photos like Jack. Here are 2 of my earliest, from 2002. From my Canon Pro90 IS, my first digital camera.


Nice shots - it goes to show it isn't all about the gear


----------



## AlanF (Mar 22, 2020)

Fortunately, although we live in a city, we do have a large garden and can walk along neighbouring stream. This afternoon, I saw a bluetit and a longtailed tit eating the new buds coming out on the trees. I had never seen this before, possibly because I had never bothered to photo them. You can just make out the green on the bluetit's beak in the second.


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 23, 2020)

Finally got through some older photos...
Barred Owl
Rough-legged Hawk (male-light morph)

7D mkll / EF500 F4 l / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 23, 2020)

Here are a few of the elusive Virginia Rail... 7D mkll / EF500 F4 l / 1.4xlll

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 23, 2020)

Here are a few more... 7D mkll / EF500 F4 l / 1.4xlll

Blue Jay
Eastern Bluebird
Purple Finch
Rusty Blackbirds

Jeremy


----------



## Nat_WA (Mar 23, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> [...]
> One of these is decidedly not a bird. Happy little squirrel munching away. Took my daughter for a walk. We were looking for things to take pictures of. I used the RP, she used the XS. These I could upload easily without having to put on the computer.


As squirrels can fly through the air over significant distances, you're forgiven  ...
W.


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2020)

Alan and Jeremy,

Beautiful pictures, guys.


----------



## Trout Bum (Mar 23, 2020)

EOS R


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 23, 2020)

One of the signs of spring here is the arrival of the redwing blackbirds. The ground is still snow covered and the ice out back is 4 feet thick.... and it just started snowing!


----------



## JustUs7 (Mar 23, 2020)

Don Haines said:


> One of the signs of spring here is the arrival of the redwing blackbirds. The ground is still snow covered and the ice out back is 4 feet thick.... and it just started snowing!
> View attachment 189379



Hateful creatures. They make lovely pictures. They have a habit of attacking unsuspecting pedestrians during nesting season around here. I alter my running routes during the spring and have often contemplated carrying an umbrella to work full time.

Edited to add: True story. Almost purchased a parcel of land to build a house on. Walked the parcel on my own one day and got attacked by one of those monsters. That was the end of that. Walked away from it. We had met with the realtor a couple times. Started chatting with a builder.

I wasn’t about to deal with being unable to mow the grass every spring. Protected wetlands bird as well I think. 

I still drive by it. There’s a house going up there now. I think they looked and bought in late summer / fall. Boy are they on for a surprise!


----------



## AaronT (Mar 23, 2020)

Trout Bum said:


> EOS R
> View attachment 189378


Nice Cooper's!


----------



## dcm (Mar 23, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice. Didn't realize the flickers were that willing to go in a box - must be fun!
> 
> Jack



Had a nesting box for over 30 years now with a new brood each year. Actually, this is the fourth box - they eventually peck through the sides from the inside. Secret to the box is high enough off the ground, lots of nearby perches, and protected from squirrel access. Have a pond and lawn (bugs/worms) between me and the nesting box. Often have multiple flickers in the yard and surrounding trees. M6II, 100-400LII




Here's my hide, conveniently located in my office.


----------



## snowleo (Mar 23, 2020)

It's dipping time!

Dip the food into the dipper's throat, mama!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2020)

dcm said:


> Had a nesting box for over 30 years now with a new brood each year. Actually, this is the fourth box - they eventually peck through the sides from the inside. Secret to the box is high enough off the ground, lots of nearby perches, and protected from squirrel access. Have a pond and lawn (bugs/worms) between me and the nesting box. Often have multiple flickers in the yard and surrounding trees. M6II, 100-400LII
> 
> View attachment 189383
> 
> ...


Thanks for the fun read. Do you have any suggestions for me making a box and since yours works well, do you have the plan or some guidance. I have a small creek and a small beaver pond within 150 feet of my house and the flickers do show up from time to time. They seem to be much more wary than say the Downy.

BTW Wrens have a habit of filling everything/anything that I put up!

I built an observatory/hide on the top of my small barn/shed and it is a great setup but a variety of factors including health issues have somehow kept me from frequenting it in the last couple years. Shots of it when being built ... it now has a really nice reclining leather seat and a heater for the cold, although it's still cold standing up at the opening!




Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 23, 2020)

snowleo said:


> It's dipping time!
> 
> Dip the food into the dipper's throat, mama!
> 
> ...


Those were fun shots to view!

Jack


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 23, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> Hateful creatures. They make lovely pictures. They have a habit of attacking unsuspecting pedestrians during nesting season around here. I alter my running routes during the spring and have often contemplated carrying an umbrella to work full time.
> 
> Edited to add: True story. Almost purchased a parcel of land to build a house on. Walked the parcel on my own one day and got attacked by one of those monsters. That was the end of that. Walked away from it. We had met with the realtor a couple times. Started chatting with a builder.
> 
> ...


Yes.... they are known for that..... we also have bad tempered geese and for some strange reason the wild turkeys are able to chase the city dwellers out in the suburbs. The last time a turkey chased me it ended up on the BBQ.


----------



## Click (Mar 24, 2020)

Don Haines said:


> One of the signs of spring here is the arrival of the redwing blackbirds. The ground is still snow covered and the ice out back is 4 feet thick.... and it just started snowing!




Beautiful picture, Don.


----------



## Trout Bum (Mar 24, 2020)

Chipping Sparrow...


----------



## Trout Bum (Mar 24, 2020)

Woodie...


----------



## Trout Bum (Mar 24, 2020)

Yellow-Rumped Warbler & Lesser Goldfinch


----------



## Vern too (Mar 25, 2020)

I've been hoping to capture the local kingfishers for years, but they are super shy and always in motion. My at home covid break gave me some daylight hours this week to observe their perches and I got a few decent pics. I'll go back on a sunny day and hopefully get a little closer for a better shot (pic 2 is about 80% of the frame with 840mm, so I was too far away for really good resolution). Have to get this done before the leaves are fully out! 5DMKIV, 600 II + 1.4XIII, f7.1, 1/200, ISO800, fill flash with tele extender.


----------



## Vern too (Mar 25, 2020)

Did a little better with the bluebirds. Just want to get one in a redbud while they are still blooming.


----------



## Click (Mar 25, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Vern too. I especially like the last one.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 27, 2020)

Vern too said:


> Did a little better with the bluebirds. Just want to get one in a redbud while they are still blooming.
> View attachment 189408
> View attachment 189409


Beautiful bird, nice photo!


----------



## AaronT (Mar 27, 2020)

Just a Raven but the shot itself looks almost like a black and white.


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice picture, Aaron.


----------



## Vern too (Mar 28, 2020)

Got a little closer to the Kingfisher yesterday. Of course, the pair selected a perch a little behind this one for mating and fish gifting. Improving on these is my goal for this morning. I have to steel myself to walk over the creek

on a sewer pipe while carrying my gear (also pictured). The pipe is easy with nothing to carry, but being a little top heavy and worrying about dousing my camera makes me nervous. I decided I’d pack my stuff into a big camera backpack and reassemble it once over the creek – that will give it some protection. From the other side of the creek I should have a less impeded view of the birds.


----------



## Vern too (Mar 28, 2020)

3 hours, one pic and there was a small branch in the way, so it's a bit hazy.


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice shot, Vern too.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 28, 2020)

Lovely shot, Vern. Your perseverance is being rewarded!


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 28, 2020)

The past four pages have been full of amazing pictures. Holy smokes good job to everyone. Very entertaining as we sit here in lock down.


----------



## Durf (Mar 28, 2020)

Brown-headed Cowbird


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2020)

Durf said:


> Brown-headed Cowbird
> View attachment 189443


Did you use flash fill?

Jack


----------



## becceric (Mar 29, 2020)

This morning I had a chance to enjoy some Wood Ducks lingering for about an hour. Being so unique looking, it was a treat to get many shots. Of course the background was a cluttered tangle of branches. Here are a few cropped shots.










While I've enjoyed the Tamron 150-600mm, I'm yearning for the extra sharpness and light gathering power of the EF 600mm III IS.


----------



## Durf (Mar 29, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Did you use flash fill?
> 
> Jack


Just sunlight


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 29, 2020)

Waterfowl are still moving through my area and more are arriving each day. The past couple days were two of my favorites. Wood Duck and Ring-necked Duck. It's usually dark and gloomy by me in early spring, and it has been exactly that lately. 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4xlll

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 29, 2020)

… and the Ring-necked Ducks


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 29, 2020)

I also had the pleasure of watching a few Hooded Mergansers a few days ago. One of the males came up with a decent sized Bullhead. It was a little bit of a struggle for him to get it down, but eventually he did. He was rather far away, maybe 100 yards or so.
7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4xlll

Jeremy


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> I also had the pleasure of watching a few Hooded Mergansers a few days ago. One of the males came up with a decent sized Bullhead. It was a little bit of a struggle for him to get it down, but eventually he did. He was rather far away, maybe 100 yards or so.
> 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4xlll
> 
> Jeremy
> ...


How is hand holding the 600 going for you? Great shots even with the distance.

Jack


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Waterfowl are still moving through my area and more are arriving each day. The past couple days were two of my favorites. Wood Duck and Ring-necked Duck. It's usually dark and gloomy by me in early spring, and it has been exactly that lately. 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4xlll
> 
> Jeremy




Beautiful birds. Very nice pictures, Jeremy.


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 29, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> How is hand holding the 600 going for you? Great shots even with the distance.
> 
> Jack



Thank you! The majority of the time I'm on a tripod. I used to hand hold the 500, and I've done the same with the 600, since its essentially the same weight as 500. It's a lot more balanced and it is way easier to hand hold. Most of the flying eagle and hawk shots I've posted in the other thread are hand held, only because when driving around, there's no time to get tripod out and ready. It does make for a long day though 

Jeremy


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2020)

Great egret:


----------



## AlanF (Mar 29, 2020)

Largely confined to back garden. Normally, I don't like taking photos of ringed birds. But, in this case I have got to know a particular Bluetit because of its leg ring. Here he is with a fly.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 29, 2020)

Longtailed tits are building a nest now actively. They make them using moss, leaves and spiders webs as glue. This bird was behind some twigs with some moss and then a little later with spiders web.


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 29, 2020)

becceric said:


> This morning I had a chance to enjoy some Wood Ducks lingering for about an hour. Being so unique looking, it was a treat to get many shots. Of course the background was a cluttered tangle of branches. Here are a few cropped shots.
> View attachment 189444
> 
> 
> ...




I have never in my entire life seen a duck perched in a tree. Ever. These are great shots too by the way.

EDIT - just learned that the Wood Ducks are one of the only breeds to make their nests in trees so that explains that - I've only seen a wood duck in the wild once and I blew the highlights into the stratosphere.

Kept the shots though. LOL...


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 29, 2020)

Harlequins.

5D4 / 100-400L II w/1.4X III @ 560mm / F8 / 1/640 / ISO 250


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Largely confined to back garden. ...


Alan, that bluetit is wonderful. 
I really get a little bit jealous. I don't know why, but I couldn't manage to get my tries even half that sharp and crispy. (Though I know the drawbacks of a 5D3 over a 5DS R)
What exposure data do you have here?


----------



## Vern too (Mar 29, 2020)

More progress with the Kingfishers. Used my chair blind today.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2020)

Vern too said:


> More progress with the Kingfishers. Used my chair blind today.
> View attachment 189490
> View attachment 189491
> View attachment 189492


Please fill me in on the chair blind. I've had in mind to create one so seeing one could be helpful. It needs to be as compact as possible and light. Starting from scratch with any design is a challenge.

Jack


----------



## becceric (Mar 29, 2020)

I’ve got one of the Wood Duck couple practicing Social Distancing.


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2020)

Vern too said:


> More progress with the Kingfishers. Used my chair blind today.



Beautiful shots, I especially like the second one. Well done, Vern too.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2020)

becceric said:


> I’ve got one of the Wood Duck couple practicing Social Distancing.




Man, you've made my day... birds... Social Distancing... right now... I'm lying underneath my desk... cyring for joy... *gasp*


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 29, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Waterfowl are still moving through my area and more are arriving each day. The past couple days were two of my favorites. Wood Duck and Ring-necked Duck. It's usually dark and gloomy by me in early spring, and it has been exactly that lately. 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4xlll
> 
> Jeremy



It's the low angle that lifts these images from record shots to excellent. Well done!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 29, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> How is hand holding the 600 going for you? Great shots even with the distance.
> 
> Jack


Don't even think about hand holding Jack - leave it to the youngsters.


----------



## becceric (Mar 30, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Man, you've made my day... birds... Social Distancing... right now... I'm lying underneath my desk... cyring for joy... *gasp*


ad

Thanks. After 20 minutes, the female flew into a tree cavity. A few minutes later, she reappeared with another male. All three hung around for a while. Unfortunately, I could not get a clean shot of them together.
A couple years ago in the same area, I watched two males and a female lingering together during nesting season. I would not have expected a trio.


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 30, 2020)

Harlequin Duck couple, today, under cloudy sky and windy. These ducks are quite rare and as beautiful as Wood Ducks. Only 1,500 pairs live on east of the Rockies.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 30, 2020)

A Bald Eagle on an elk carcass. These are morbid times.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2020)

I am still practicing on small birds. Here is a nuthatch shot through the window from my home office workplace. 
Still thinking about why my AF is not spot on, exposure data is: 
5D3, 100-400L2 with 1.4xTC3 @560mm, f/8, 1/1600, ISO 1000, croping to 1/3 of original size.


----------



## AaronT (Mar 30, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> I am still practicing on small birds. Here is a nuthatch shot through the window from my home office workplace.
> Still thinking about why my AF is not spot on, exposure data is:
> 5D3, 100-400L2 with 1.4xTC3 @560mm, f/8, 1/1600, ISO 1000, croping to 1/3 of original size.
> 
> View attachment 189510


Your camera+lens+TC might need an AF Micro-adjustment (AFMA). At say, 12 feet, 560mm at F8 your depth of field is about 3/4 inch. Not much room for error. Also, when using the 100-400+1.4 TC it might help to stop down a bit if you have enough light. It has been said that the 100-400+1.4TC combo is sharper when stopped down a bit. With mine I usually use F9.5 as a minimum. You were shooting at 1/1600 so you had room to trade some speed for aperture. The big whites are different, they are sharp wide open. But they are primes and cost 5 times as much. Just my opinion. The shot below was ISO800, F9.5 with 5DsR, 100-400L MKI, 1.4TC MKII at 560mm. About a 1/3 crop. I used center point, single shot AF. BTW, I got the same results when shooting with my 5D MKII.


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2020)

Great shot. Well done, Aaron.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 30, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> I am still practicing on small birds. Here is a nuthatch shot through the window from my home office workplace.
> Still thinking about why my AF is not spot on, exposure data is:
> 5D3, 100-400L2 with 1.4xTC3 @560mm, f/8, 1/1600, ISO 1000, croping to 1/3 of original size.
> 
> View attachment 189510


I never get sharp shots through windows.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Your camera+lens+TC might need an AF Micro-adjustment (AFMA). At say, 12 feet, 560mm at F8 your depth of field is about 3/4 inch. Not much room for error. Also, when using the 100-400+1.4 TC it might help to stop down a bit if you have enough light. It has been said that the 100-400+1.4TC combo is sharper when stopped down a bit. With mine I usually use F9.5 as a minimum. You were shooting at 1/1600 so you had room to trade some speed for aperture. The big whites are different, they are sharp wide open. But they are primes and cost 5 times as much. Just my opinion. The shot below was ISO800, F9.5 with 5DsR, 100-400L MKI, 1.4TC MKII at 560mm. About a 1/3 crop. I used center point, single shot AF. BTW, I got the same results when shooting with my 5D MKII.


Thanks for all that good advice, AaronT.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I never get sharp shots through windows.


I think, this starling (though almost twice the size of a nuthatch) looks much sharper, though shot from the same position, with worse light.
So to me it is not so much about windows and not so much about AFMA but more about my technique or a steady hand. But I'll keep both in mind and try.
Here I loose sharpness also because of ISO 3200 and noise surpression.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 30, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> I think, this starling (though almost twice the size of a nuthatch) looks much sharper, though shot from the same position, with worse light.
> So to me it is not so much about windows and not so much about AFMA but more about my technique or a steady hand. But I'll keep both in mind and try.
> Here I loose sharpness also because of ISO 3200 and noise surpression.
> 
> View attachment 189513


One of us has the motto of Through a glass darkly, I recall


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2020)

AlanF said:


> One of us has the motto of Through a glass darkly, I recall


Not easy to understand for a non-native speaker, but as I said, "_I'll keep both in mind and try_". Thank you, again.

But I already did my tests and I see not much difference with window open or closed, shooting at a - non moving - bud.
If interested I can show you examples.
But of course I am also aware that my window glass is not coated as optical glass is and so I try to avoid any kind of reflections and get as close as possible to the window glass.
If I manage to get the "sharp" shot through the window, I'll let you know - fully aware that I might be mistaking...


----------



## AaronT (Mar 30, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Not easy to understand for a non-native speaker, but as I said, "_I'll keep both in mind and try_". Thank you, again.
> 
> But I already did my tests and I see not much difference with window open or closed, shooting at a - non moving - bud.
> If interested I can show you examples.
> ...


That photo of the Blue Jay was taken through 2 panes of glass.


----------



## Mikehit (Mar 30, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> I am still practicing on small birds. Here is a nuthatch shot through the window from my home office workplace.
> Still thinking about why my AF is not spot on, exposure data is:
> 5D3, 100-400L2 with 1.4xTC3 @560mm, f/8, 1/1600, ISO 1000, croping to 1/3 of original size.



Th reflection in the eye looks really sharp - so it seems to be either a front focus issue or a DOF issue.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> Th reflection in the eye looks really sharp - so it seems to be either a front focus issue or a DOF issue.


Thanks Mike! 
At full resulution (RAW, can share if you like) the reflection looks close to sharp, but not really.
I did set the center AF point on the breast of the nuthatch. Normally I go for the eye or at least the head. Can't remember the scene, but maybe I was too exited or in a hurry. When you look at the branches to me it looks like motion blur (@ 1/1600 !!!), either my hands, some wind or the IS. Not sure whether I'm wrong or where it comes from. Still guessing...


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 1, 2020)

Canada goose:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 1, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Canada goose:
> 
> View attachment 189541


Very cute! Can you believe, last night -20C here in central Alberta and the Canada Geese are arriving anyway. That's very close to a record low that was set last year - hope it's not a trend!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 1, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very cute! Can you believe, last night -20C here in central Alberta and the Canada Geese are arriving anyway. That's very close to a record low that was set last year - hope it's not a trend!


And here close to Nürnberg the winter lasted about 3 days 
Some cold nights, even down to -12 Celsius.
But only 3 days of snow. Eternal fall.
Moss has taken over all of my lawn.


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 1, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very cute! Can you believe, last night -20C here in central Alberta and the Canada Geese are arriving anyway. That's very close to a record low that was set last year - hope it's not a trend!


Here in Calgary, South Alberta, finches showed up a week ago. Cheerful and cute birds. I hope they survive the current cold front (-12C today).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 1, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> And here close to Nürnberg the winter lasted about 3 days
> Some cold nights, even down to -12 Celsius.
> But only 3 days of snow. Eternal fall.
> Moss has taken over all of my lawn.


I guess we all have our positives and negatives. We're called sunny Alberta and I love the sun especially when it's April and -20C. It doesn't help much for camera use outdoors though.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 1, 2020)

The joys of spring here.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 1, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The joys of spring here.
> View attachment 189545
> View attachment 189546


I wish I could sing like a bird!

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2020)

Maximilian, bhf3737 and Alan,

Very nice shots, guys. Keep posting.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 2, 2020)

The Longtailed Tits in my garden building a nest continue to amuse me. Here is one of them high up in a tree beating the hell out of a feather that he will use for lining the nest. Apparently, they "recycle" feathers from dead birds.


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 3, 2020)

Coronet Bay - Whidbey Island. Big stretch and big feathers.

5D4 / 100-400L II w/1.4X III @ 560mm / F8 / 1/2000 / ISO 600


----------



## AlanF (Apr 3, 2020)

This afternoon, a male Kestrel.


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 3, 2020)

AlanF said:


> This afternoon, a male Kestrel.
> View attachment 189575




Beautiful birds.. Nice detail on this one.


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 3, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Longtailed Tits in my garden building a nest continue to amuse me. Here is one of them high up in a tree beating the hell out of a feather that he will use for lining the nest. Apparently, they "recycle" feathers from dead birds.
> View attachment 189552
> View attachment 189553
> View attachment 189554
> View attachment 189555




Is this a male or female? We're curious which is gathering the nest materials.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 3, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Is this a male or female? We're curious which is gathering the nest materials.


Quote:
_The male and female work together to build their nest, taking nearly three weeks if it's early in the season, or doing a rush job of less than a week, if it's getting late.

The nest is shaped rather like a bottle, usually with a roof and an entrance hole near the top. They construct it in a bush or in the fork of a tree, from moss, camouflaged with lichen with interwoven cobwebs and sometimes bits of paper stuck on the outside.

To make the inside cosy for the eggs and chicks, a feather lining is added. They need a lot of feathers - as many as 1,500! Where do they find that many? Long-tailed tits pick up stray feathers along the way, or they may visit the bodies of dead birds to 'recycle' their feathers_

And, here is the nest viewed from the top and the side.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Coronet Bay - Whidbey Island. Big stretch and big feathers.
> 
> 5D4 / 100-400L II w/1.4X III @ 560mm / F8 / 1/2000 / ISO 600




Very nice pictures, Bert63. I especially like the second one.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 3, 2020)

AlanF said:


> This afternoon, a male Kestrel.
> View attachment 189575


Nice photo Alan. Gotta love raptors, big and small.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 4, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Nice photo Alan. Gotta love raptors, big and small.


I am enraptured too.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi Alan.
I just hope he is not there for your long tailed tits! At the hide where I volunteer we witnessed the local Kestrel leave his perch and swoop through the bird feeders, fortunately all the tits saw him coming and took cover! It surprised us how quickly they returned (a couple of minutes at most) once he returned to his perch, a telegraph pole about 50yds away. He often spends ages sitting on this pole grooming or just watching, we have seen him go down and catch something on the ground below, possibly a vole.
It makes us laugh, a visitor will come down and get all exited, there is a Kestrel on the pole here and you are all looking at the tits and squirrels, yea he’s been there an hour on and off and we all have so many shots of him, it is boring now!

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> This afternoon, a male Kestrel.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 4, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> I just hope he is not there for your long tailed tits! At the hide where I volunteer we witnessed the local Kestrel leave his perch and swoop through the bird feeders, fortunately all the tits saw him coming and took cover! It surprised us how quickly they returned (a couple of minutes at most) once he returned to his perch, a telegraph pole about 50yds away. He often spends ages sitting on this pole grooming or just watching, we have seen him go down and catch something on the ground below, possibly a vole.
> It makes us laugh, a visitor will come down and get all exited, there is a Kestrel on the pole here and you are all looking at the tits and squirrels, yea he’s been there an hour on and off and we all have so many shots of him, it is boring now!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


No, he is about 1/2 mile away. I am more worried that we have a couple of magpies in the garden. One of them was perched just above the nest.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi Alan. 
Very nice shot of the bird world Mafia, not often one sees the colours.

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> No, he is about 1/2 mile away. I am more worried that we have a couple of magpies in the garden. One of them was perched just above the nest.


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 4, 2020)

More luck than brains, kind of... This is a photo of an European blackbird, males are ordinarily black with just a splash of yellow beak. Sometimes, a genetic. game of chances gives an unusual combo of white and black feathers. This is not an albino bird, the proper name is leucistic blackbird.
Not my usual gear, took 55-2504/5.6 as a lens. I walked by this place countless times with whites on 7D2, but the bird did not bother to show up. And if I had no camera, the bird would just sing from the branch


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2020)

Very nice pictures, guys!


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 5, 2020)

A White-breasted nuthatch, today. Usually I cannot get close to them but this one was desperate for food, I guess.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 5, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> A White-breasted nuthatch, today. Usually I cannot get close to them but this one was desperate for food, I guess.
> View attachment 189603


I like shots of nuthatches in that characteristic pose.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> A White-breasted nuthatch, today. Usually I cannot get close to them but this one was desperate for food, I guess.
> View attachment 189603



Funny how different birds in different locations are variously approachable. Having a feeder at my place, this is one of the easy birds that are very approachable. However, before the feeder and out in the bush, I would have said the same thing.

That's a very nice pose and so typical, perfect.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2020)

Lovely shot, bhf3737.


----------



## Pape (Apr 5, 2020)

Shiny black Boss tit .RP 70-300mm .


----------



## AlanF (Apr 5, 2020)

Pape said:


> Shiny black Boss tit .RP 70-300mm .
> View attachment 189605


Nice shot. We call them Great Tits.


----------



## Pape (Apr 5, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Nice shot. We call them Great Tits.


Meaning this is boss of all local Great tits  fat and lot of black on belly


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2020)

Here in Canada there aren't very many flying Tits and understandably the name conjures up other images than birds. If there were, I'm sure the politically correct enforcers would have ensured that the name got changed. Maybe Chickadee is already and example?? 

Oh, I see via an internet article that Great Tits a killing other birds and are also migrating all over - sad.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Apr 5, 2020)

Somewhat constrained on places to shoot lately, and still working but I did find some time to get out to the Salton Sea and lay down in the mud by some shallow pools. The star of the afternoon was a Yuma Clapper Rail, which deigned to stop and preen in a fairly open area just across from me.





1DX MK II : 600 II w/ 1.4X III 1/640 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2020)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## ISv (Apr 6, 2020)

A lot of very nice shots here during the time I'm guiding my daughter where and how to shoot macro-lens... And where is it save to go because there are practically no other people over there (COVID-19)... Today is actually first day I was able to take some real shots of birds. And even more: The Bufflehead is new species in my collection (I have to take better - for such a hot and humid day as of today ~23 meters were to much)! All the rest are rather common and I have posted better photos before, these now are just... to have photos of some birds today!
BTW - the Bristle-thighed Curlew is by far the rarest bird (for the world) in this series but it is much more common here on the Islands than the Bufflehead! Note the personal number and especially the GPS antenna - it's how we know they are flying *non-stop* from Alaska to Hawaii!!! Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to sneak closely - to take a nice photo when they already went over the molt and have a nice feathers - ready to go back to Alaska!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 6, 2020)

A series of an Eurasian jay collecting nesting material (through my window):


----------



## AaronT (Apr 6, 2020)

Finally we've seen some sun the last few days. This Cardinal appreciated the early morning sun on Saturday. Mr. Turkey was strutting his stuff on Sunday for a cute little chick. I mean, Mrs Turkey.


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2020)

I really like the Cardinal. Well done, Aaron.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 6, 2020)

Click said:


> I really like the Cardinal. Well done, Aaron.


Thanks Click. I was disappointed after the photo when I realized that due to some lens switching I shot the photo without my 1.4TC on my 100-400. I usually manage to get a bit more detail from that type of photo. The Cardinal posed perfectly and the light was right. Of course no-one will notice except me.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Apr 6, 2020)

Stud woody coming in looking for action. 

Canon EOS R with 600III. 1/1000, f/5 @ iso 1600. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, Joe.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 6, 2020)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> Stud woody coming in looking for action.
> 
> Canon EOS R with 600III. 1/1000, f/5 @ iso 1600. Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 189636


Excellent photo!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 6, 2020)

Being largely confined to the garden, I am finding more and more birds in it. Not so much a background for great photos but an opportunity to catalogue them. This morning a female Great Spotted Woodpecker, high up a tree.I took about a 100 shots between the branches and twigs and got only one or two clean shots.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 6, 2020)

And this afternoon, a flock of Greenfinches, which I rarely see.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 6, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Being largely confined to the garden, I am finding more and more birds in it. Not so much a background for great photos but an opportunity to catalogue them. This morning a female Great Spotted Woodpecker, high up a tree.I took about a 100 shots between the branches and twigs and got only one or two clean shots.
> View attachment 189637


I think many of us could say the same thing. Many shots, a few keepers. My shutter would be happier if that wasn't the case.


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2020)

AaronT said:


> I think many of us could say the same thing. Many shots, a few keepers. My shutter would be happier if that wasn't the case.


It's you, not the shutter - the shutter doesn't make difference between # of shots and # of keepers!
On the other hand Alan can rediscover his own garden - no matter of the # of keepers (I'm not restricted to the garden but I'm still jealous for his "garden" shots - nice shots are nice shots no matter where you take them!)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 8, 2020)

ISv said:


> It's you, not the shutter - the shutter doesn't make difference between # of shots and # of keepers!
> On the other hand Alan can rediscover his own garden - no matter of the # of keepers (I'm not restricted to the garden but I'm still jealous for his "garden" shots - nice shots are nice shots no matter where you take them!)


Unless it's spray and pray.

Jack


----------



## AaronT (Apr 8, 2020)

A Bald Eagle photo from the past. They do build large nests.  And a recent Wild Turkey photo, again. At this time of year they only have one thing on their mind.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 8, 2020)

I think the Greenfinches have come to stay. One was on my bird feeder eating nyja seeds this afternoon. So, I dismantled and disinfected the feeder as Greenfinches have been decimated by disease, before refilling. Then this handsome male started serenading at the top of a tall tree but I was able to grab the 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC and rush up to our third storey and be not too far below him. A much better shot than the previous.


----------



## ISv (Apr 9, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I think the Greenfinches have come to stay. One was on my bird feeder eating nyja seeds this afternoon. So, I dismantled and disinfected the feeder as Greenfinches have been decimated by disease, before refilling. Then this handsome male started serenading at the top of a tall tree but I was able to grab the 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC and rush up to our third storey and be not too far below him. A much better shot than the previous.
> 
> View attachment 189666


Do you know what kind of disease? I was surprised when last summer I didn't see single one in my Europe trip!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 9, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I think the Greenfinches have come to stay. One was on my bird feeder eating nyja seeds this afternoon. So, I dismantled and disinfected the feeder as Greenfinches have been decimated by disease, before refilling. Then this handsome male started serenading at the top of a tall tree but I was able to grab the 5DSR + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC and rush up to our third storey and be not too far below him. A much better shot than the previous.
> 
> View attachment 189666


It was definitely worth rushing up the stairs for.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 9, 2020)

ISv said:


> Do you know what kind of disease? I was surprised when last summer I didn't see single one in my Europe trip!


Trichomonosis parasite.


----------



## ISv (Apr 10, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Trichomonosis parasite.


Thanks Alan! And now I understand better why you rushed to sterilize the feeder...


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Apr 10, 2020)

Checking his six on a foggy morning... Hope everyone is staying safe. Canon EOS R with 600III. 1/800, f/5 @ iso 2000. RAW converted in DPP resized and sharpened in PS. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 10, 2020)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> Checking his six on a foggy morning... Hope everyone is staying safe. Canon EOS R with 600III. 1/800, f/5 @ iso 2000. RAW converted in DPP resized and sharpened in PS. Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 189708


In my childhood Birds of Alberta book was a photo of this bird and it was my dream to see one in real life but I never have. They are here but not common and I think rare where I actually live.

Great shot.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2020)

Beautiful bird. Very nice picture, Joe.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 10, 2020)

I downloaded Topaz AI Sharpen. It doesn't do anything for my sharp shots but it does do a good job on some less sharp shots. I reworked 3 from this time last year, from my favourite location which I cannot visit and I really miss watching the kingfishers.





the


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2020)

Beautiful series, Alan.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Apr 11, 2020)

Canvasback hen riding the Chesapeake Bay in the flat light of late afternoon. Canon EOS R with 600III.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 11, 2020)

AlanF said:


> ... kingfishers.


What a beautiful series, Alan! Really wonderful. Esp. the first and the last one.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 11, 2020)

Still training on the small birds through my window. Here's a series of a big tit, doing its morning toilet (cloudy, 1/1000, ISO 1600):


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Still training on the small birds through my window. Here's a series of a big tit, doing its morning toilet (cloudy, 1/1000, ISO 1600):
> 
> View attachment 189736
> View attachment 189738
> ...


The tits are fun. I am following three pairs in my garden, Bluetits, Great Tits and Longtailed.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 11, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The tits are fun. I am following three pairs in my garden, Bluetits, Great Tits and Longtailed.


Have you heard about the new bluetit desease (link is in German)?
It's spreading over Germany and has come to Bavaria now


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2020)

I have reworked a Hobby catching, flying with and eating dragonflies from this time last year taken with the 5DSR and 400mm DO II. Not the best, but bring memories of a great day of watching and shooting. I switched from DxO PL to Noise Ninja and Topaz AI sharpening to render these.


----------



## RGB49 (Apr 11, 2020)

Back Garden birds only now ! 
Keeping busy going back over old images to see if latest post processing improves images


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2020)

RGB49 said:


> View attachment 189754
> View attachment 189755
> View attachment 189756
> 
> ...


Just like I'm doing. It's fun isn't it ... unless there are 50 000 that should have been taken care of long ago!

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 11, 2020)

RGB49 said:


> Back Garden birds only now !
> Keeping busy going back over old images to see if latest post processing improves images


Me, too. A finch in my backyard with M6II + EF100-400LII.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Me, too. A finch in my backyard with M6II + EF100-400LII.
> 
> View attachment 189763


Send them north! Maybe not, it's still very much winter here!

Jack


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Apr 12, 2020)

big bird by joseph kelly, on Flickr things to post on quarantine


----------



## AlanF (Apr 12, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Have you heard about the new bluetit desease (link is in German)?
> It's spreading over Germany and has come to Bavaria now


That's terrible news


----------



## ISv (Apr 12, 2020)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> Checking his six on a foggy morning... Hope everyone is staying safe. Canon EOS R with 600III. 1/800, f/5 @ iso 2000. RAW converted in DPP resized and sharpened in PS. Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 189708


Beautiful!


----------



## ISv (Apr 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I have reworked a Hobby catching, flying with and eating dragonflies from this time last year taken with the 5DSR and 400mm DO II. Not the best, but bring memories of a great day of watching and shooting. I switched from DxO PL to Noise Ninja and Topaz AI sharpening to render these.
> 
> View attachment 189745
> View attachment 189748
> ...


Nice! Are your new programs compatible with PL3?


----------



## ISv (Apr 12, 2020)

I still have the freedom to go to remote places (few people here and there). Oahu Amakihi (_Hemignathus flavus_)- male! Tomorrow again: this morning I didn't have enough time to get something better but it's common case with the Amakihi: they are mixed with bunch of Japanese White-eyes (very hard to separate in bad light) and you finish with plenty of photos of the Japanese and just few of the endemics.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 12, 2020)

ISv said:


> Nice! Are your new programs compatible with PL3?


You can use Topaz AI sharpener with other RAW converters. I find the PL3 Lens Sharpness tool problematic with some camera-lens combinations. In particular, it can introduce terrible noise with the 90D and I turn it off. It also oversharpens with the 5DSR and I use a low setting when it gets unnatural. The PL3 lens sharpness tool has hardly any effect on the Nikon D500 + 500 PF, but they are so sharp they don’t need sharpening unless focus is not spot on. I sometimes use PhotoNinja instead of PL3 as a RAW converter as it handles highlightS very well, suppresses noise very well but is not as sharp although more “gentle”. For speed and ease of review and making comparisons for selection, I prefer to stick with PL3 and use alternatives only when I have to. My initial thoughts after only limited attempts is that these sharpening tools are most useful for sensors that have AA-filters or softish lenses, which seems pretty obvious. But, the Topaz did rescue an image of a BIF spoiled by movement, which I will post later. I checked its performance on sharpening lines on resolution charts. As expected, it works by enhancing acutance and increasing contrast, which does bring out apparent detail that has been obscured by blurring but may still be there. This can lead to artefacts, which I have seen.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 12, 2020)

Something old again.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi Maximilian. 
Thank you for bringing this to our attention, this is terrible news, a devastating situation. 
Just to save a bit of trouble, a link to the page translated to English. 

Cheers, Graham.



Maximilian said:


> Have you heard about the new bluetit desease (link is in German)?
> It's spreading over Germany and has come to Bavaria now


----------



## AlanF (Apr 12, 2020)

Something new. Sometimes things do come to those who sit and wait. We have a Chiffchaff in the back of the garden that I frequently hear singing "chiffchaff" repetitively but I hadn't got any good shots. Yesterday, I was sitting down, camera at the ready as always, and he perched in a bush about 4-5m away, enough time for several bursts of shots that had one in a nice pose and in focus.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> ... We have a Chiffchaff in the back of the garden that I frequently hear singing "chiffchaff" ...


Great picture, Alan.
And a mere coincidence that I just wanted to look after this English bird name, because a few days ago I saw one, too.
As it wasn't singing I cannot tell if it was a chiffchaff or a willow warbler.
And it wasn't really cooperative so this is the only "good" pic out of three before it disappeared.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 12, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Maximilian.
> Thank you for bringing this to our attention, this is terrible news, a devastating situation.
> Just to save a bit of trouble, a link to the page translated to English.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thanks for doing so, Graham.

It was 2018/2019 where we had something similar regarding blackbirds.
The usutu virus took a lot of them away. This year I can luckily count a lot of blackbirds again.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 12, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Great picture, Alan.
> And a mere coincidence that I just wanted to look after this English bird name, because a few days ago I saw one, too.
> As it wasn't singing I cannot tell if it was a chiffchaff or a willow warbler.
> And it wasn't really cooperative so this is the only "good" pic out of three before it disappeared.
> ...


It's difficult to distinguish between them. My one was belting out chiffchaff, chiffchaff...


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It's difficult to distinguish between them. My one was belting out chiffchaff, chiffchaff...


I know  

I've asked a friend of mine who is a good bird-watcher and member of the LBV (Bavarian bird conservation association). 
He told me the same:
"Either hear them singing or take a closer look at the primaries. The later is only possible if you hold it during banding."


----------



## AlanF (Apr 12, 2020)

I promised to post a shot of what Topaz Sharpen AI can do. It is very good at removing motion blur. I took a shot this afternoon of a Great Spotted Woodpecker flying of my peanut feeder, and the shutter speed was only 1/800s. The top one is straight out of DxO. The lower was output from DxO PRIME with no sharpening, and then sharpened with Topaz. Initial processing with PhotoNinja gave too much noise.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 12, 2020)

The Great Spotted Woodpecker thenflew off and perched at the top of a sycamore, as a few days ago. For this very sharp shot, the direct output from DxO PRIME + lens sharpness set at standard (top) was better than from sharpening with Topaz. The middle image to match the sharpness looks slightly unnatural to me and lowering the sharpening (bottom) to remedy is not as good as DxO.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Great Spotted Woodpecker thenflew off and perched at the top of a sycamore, as a few days ago. For this very sharp shot, the direct output from DxO PRIME + lens sharpness set at standard (top) was better than from sharpening with Topaz. The middle image to match the sharpness looks slightly unnatural to me and lowering the sharpening (bottom) to remedy is not as good as DxO.
> 
> View attachment 189781
> View attachment 189782
> View attachment 189783


Alan a glance at the shoulder feathers did it for me - the top is better.

Jack


----------



## Trout Bum (Apr 12, 2020)

M6II


----------



## Trout Bum (Apr 12, 2020)

EOS R


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, Trout Bum.


----------



## ISv (Apr 13, 2020)

More of Oahu Amakihi - at better light, Bristle-thighed Curlew and a fledgling of the Red-whiskered Bulbul (still missing any red on the face).


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2020)

Yet another pair of pictures of the egret from another day but at the same spot. 
Which one do you like more? And why?


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Great Spotted Woodpecker ...


Hi Alan! Once again a really nice series.
Just one idea here: to me the woodpecker looks a little bit dark. Also the branches. Maybe the pics could take some +1/3 to +1/2 of exposure compensation. 
But that just my two cents.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2020)

ISv said:


> I still have the freedom to go to remote places (few people here and there). Oahu Amakihi (_Hemignathus flavus_)- male! Tomorrow again: this morning I didn't have enough time to get something better but it's common case with the Amakihi: they are mixed with bunch of Japanese White-eyes (very hard to separate in bad light) and you finish with plenty of photos of the Japanese and just few of the endemics.
> 
> View attachment 189764
> View attachment 189765


It was nice seeing these in natural conditions of being in a tree, slightly covered by leaves, doing what they should be doing. Yesterday, I saw my first Blackcap. It wasn't artistically posed but I was ecstatic at getting any shot of it. And, a rear view is quite good because you can see the cap.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Hi Alan! Once again a really nice series.
> Just one idea here: to me the woodpecker looks a little bit dark. Also the branches. Maybe the pics could take some +1/3 to +1/2 of exposure compensation.
> But that just my two cents.


You are right. It was backlit, and my rule of thumb is to add 1.7ev of exposure, either at the time or in post. But, I had added only 0.7ev. Here it is with another 1ev. It does look better.

Jack and some others are surrounded by Woodpeckers, and they are so lucky. They are very rare for me so it was an absolute delight to have been visited twice by one. So, forgive me for posting again!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 13, 2020)

AlanF said:


> You are right. It was backlit, and my rule of thumb is to add 1.7ev of exposure, either at the time or in post. But, I had added only 0.7ev. Here it is with another 1ev. It does look better.
> 
> Jack and some others are surrounded by Woodpeckers, and they are so lucky. They are very rare for me so it was an absolute delight to have been visited twice by one. So, forgive me for posting again!
> 
> View attachment 189801


Alan I'm kind of surrounded, every day, if you limit it to Downy woodpeckers. The others are out there but not in my face - both Northern flickers, Hairy and Pileated are not as easy to come by and so far that's it. Your garden is pretty impressive so far.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi Maximilian
The top one, the reflection is more coherent, despite the intrusion of the debris in the water.

Cheers, Graham. 



Maximilian said:


> Yet another pair of pictures of the egret from another day but at the same spot.
> Which one do you like more? And why?
> 
> View attachment 189797
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi Alan.
Not only forgiven for posting again but encouraged to!
The shot of the black cap is nice too, following a comment from the police yesterday that not only is taking a camera on your walk allowed but encouraged as it proves you are not in a group??!!??  I took my camera and 100-400 for a walk, I got a first too, I think it is a goldfinch, I will post it for identification as soon as I get to it.

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> You are right. It was backlit, and my rule of thumb is to add 1.7ev of exposure, either at the time or in post. But, I had added only 0.7ev. Here it is with another 1ev. It does look better.
> 
> Jack and some others are surrounded by Woodpeckers, and they are so lucky. They are very rare for me so it was an absolute delight to have been visited twice by one. So, forgive me for posting again!
> 
> View attachment 189801


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 13, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Maximilian
> The top one, the reflection is more coherent, despite the intrusion of the debris in the water.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Lower one shows more detail in the head feathers on my monitor.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Yet another pair of pictures of the egret from another day but at the same spot.
> Which one do you like more? And why?
> 
> View attachment 189797
> ...


Maximilian likes honest exchanges of views to improve things, which is good. I agree with Graham that I prefer the reflection in the 1st. Pixel peeping, I prefer the deeper colours of the beak and head of the second. But, you see that only on enlargement. For overall composition, I wonder if the bird would be better further to the left.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi Alan.
I think we all appreciate honest useful feedback, I hesitate to say things such as more to the left or up or... etc, because, well, I have no bloody idea myself!  I just know which picture I like at least until I get to my own and then I’m a mean critic and a demoralised photographer!
I’m sure what none of us need is to go away feeling totally demoralised about our work, the problem with feedback arises because we all have different thresholds of what we find useful and I feel that no one here has the desire to demoralise someone so comments are kept mild mannered and pleasant, as unhelpful as this can be it is also not hurtful.

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Maximilian likes honest exchanges of views to improve things, which is good. I agree with Graham that I prefer the reflection in the 1st. Pixel peeping, I prefer the deeper colours of the beak and head of the second. But, you see that only on enlargement. For overall composition, I wonder if the bird would be better further to the left.


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2020)

Beautiful pictures added lately. Well done, guys. Keep posting.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 13, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> I think we all appreciate honest useful feedback, I hesitate to say things such as more to the left or up or... etc, because, well, I have no bloody idea myself!  I just know which picture I like at least until I get to my own and then I’m a mean critic and a demoralised photographer!
> I’m sure what none of us need is to go away feeling totally demoralised about our work, the problem with feedback arises because we all have different thresholds of what we find useful and I feel that no one here has the desire to demoralise someone so comments are kept mild mannered and pleasant, as unhelpful as this can be it is also not hurtful.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Graham, your assessment about on-line critiques is in alignment with my views and I sometimes offer my opinion, just like you. Of course many folk handle you and me quite well and it's because what we offer is clearly meant to be useful and is not harsh, unless someone is really thin skinned. That's the risk we take but in that case it's obvious to virtually every reader that the fault lies with the other person. So, I don't sweat it. The safest way of course is very sterile - never make any comment and I think you and I don't prefer that. 

What has happened to me on occasion is that my idea of an innocent joke is taken seriously and so I have to be careful trying to create humour! In such cases my only hope is to apologize profusely. I didn't even think to examine the reflection because long ago I learned (supposedly) that the area of the eye is paramount??

Regarding this choice of first or second, it's just a choice so it can't offend and I chose second because on my 32" 4k monitor I could immediately see the slight difference in head detail, without pixel peeping.

"my own and then I’m a mean critic and a demoralised photographer! " We must be long lost twin brothers!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi Jack. 
I might have noticed the reflection more than usual as I had just been looking at reflection shots! I only expressed a preference because we were asked. 
I have discovered through trial and lots of errors that humour often doesn’t transmit well over the interwebs! A lack of facial expressions to use as cues and national humour variations can cause havoc!

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> What has happened to me on occasion is that my idea of an innocent joke is taken seriously and so I have to be careful trying to create humour! In such cases my only hope is to apologize profusely. I didn't even think to examine the reflection because long ago I learned (supposedly) that the area of the eye is paramount??
> 
> Regarding this choice of first or second, it's just a choice so it can't offend and I chose second because on my 32" 4k monitor I could immediately see the slight difference in head detail, without pixel peeping.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 13, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I promised to post a shot of what Topaz Sharpen AI can do. It is very good at removing motion blur. I took a shot this afternoon of a Great Spotted Woodpecker flying of my peanut feeder, and the shutter speed was only 1/800s. The top one is straight out of DxO. The lower was output from DxO PRIME with no sharpening, and then sharpened with Topaz. Initial processing with PhotoNinja gave too much noise.
> View attachment 189779
> View attachment 189780


Nice work!


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Apr 13, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> In my childhood Birds of Alberta book was a photo of this bird and it was my dream to see one in real life but I never have. They are here but not common and I think rare where I actually live.
> 
> Great shot.
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack thanks for the comment. Hope you get a the opportunity to see one as they really are amazing and full of personalty.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Apr 13, 2020)

Wild drake woodie in peek breeding plumage.Yes the colors are really that vibrant in real life right now. EOS R with 600III. 1/1000, f/4.5 @ iso 1600. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 13, 2020)

So - this nest is three miles from the house, has been in use for 22 years, and weighs approximately 550pounds. The pair that share it traditionally have two eaglets per year.

The tree is in Deception Pass State Park and is located in such a way that getting close to it is impossible. Add to that the location itself sits in full shade until the sun pops over a hill and you get full mid-day glare until it slides behind the adjacent hill.

Great nest though.


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2020)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> Wild drake woodie in peek breeding plumage.Yes the colors are really that vibrant in real life right now. EOS R with 600III. 1/1000, f/4.5 @ iso 1600. Thanks for looking.




Beautiful shot. Well done, Joe.


----------



## Nat_WA (Apr 13, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Yet another pair of pictures of the egret from another day but at the same spot.
> Which one do you like more? And why?
> 
> [...]


Hi Maximilian,
For me the second one works best, they're both excellent pictures - but I like the slightly softer tone of the second one better than the very high contrast of the first one - let it be clear that this is very much a personal preference though ...
W.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 13, 2020)

A great bird story.









The Most Dangerous Job: The Murder of America’s First Bird Warden


When the hunting of a profitable bird is outlawed, enforcing the law means dealing with armed and angry lawbreakers.




getpocket.com





Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 14, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It was nice seeing these in natural conditions of being in a tree, slightly covered by leaves, doing what they should be doing. Yesterday, I saw my first Blackcap. It wasn't artistically posed but I was ecstatic at getting any shot of it. And, a rear view is quite good because you can see the cap.
> 
> View attachment 189800


I wish they were less covered by leaves... Here I put some shots where one was well exposed but at ~14 meters away - too long distance for such a small bird.
The third one is from the same burst as the posted before (I didn't get a chance for a second burst) but differently PP.
And a photo of Cattle Egret from the same day - after the trial version of Topaz Sharpen AI - it's better than the original and what I got from PL3 but alas, there is no program that can repair my own mistakes! I really like the pose of the Egret! I knew it was going to jump down (there were two lizards fighting on the ground) but instead of changing the settings I was just staring at the scene!


----------



## ISv (Apr 14, 2020)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> Wild drake woodie in peek breeding plumage.Yes the colors are really that vibrant in real life right now. EOS R with 600III. 1/1000, f/4.5 @ iso 1600. Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 189803


Great shot Joe!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks for you relpies, *Valvebounce* , *Jack Douglas* , *AlanF* and* Nat_WA* !

I really appreciate your feedback.

First of all, my question was maybe not precise enough as I was more focussed on the bird itself and not so much at the whole picture.
The egret was quite far away and even with 560 mm FL (100-400L II x1.4 TC) I needed to crop down to 1/3 of the original size.
As for the bright white bird I used spot metering. The first pic was way off and I had to push it by +1,67 ev., the second one by +0,33.
The rest of pp was almost the same. But it seems that pushing had some affect on the WB and the colours as the pics were taken just seconds one after another.
But you have confirmed my thoughts and why I was questioning

@Alan:
You are fully right, composition could have been better, but I wasn't looking at that and did just centre the bird.
@Jack:
You are right, #2 shows slightly more detail. I suppose the AF did it better or I had a firmer hand.
@Graham:
Yes the water reflection in the #1 is better. If you look at the branches you can see that the egret moved to the right and made the ripples itself.
@ Nat-WA:
Funnily to me it looks the opposite: #1 has some more contrast as the BG is darker and without green, but to me the tone is softer there.

@all:
I was looking at the pose of the egret.
In #1 I very much prefer the face, beak pointing a little bit more towards me. And especially more sun in the eye from the left.
Of course the water reflection is also superior here.
If it only had the sharpness of #2. (complaining on a relatively high level)
Somehow the colours in #2 are a bit more natural, but I also like the warm tone in #1.


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2020)

Very nice series, ISv. I especially like the second picture. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 14, 2020)

More Harleys.

7D2 / 100-400L II w/1.4X III @ 560mm / F8 / 1/640 / ISO 200


----------



## ISv (Apr 14, 2020)

RGB49 said:


> View attachment 189754
> View attachment 189755
> View attachment 189756
> 
> ...


RGB49 I just notice the third bird from above in your post: Hedge Accentor! Where did you take that photo? I'm asking because I was looking for this bird last summer in Europe and didn't find one. And they are usually very shy. The one on your photo seems to collaborate pretty well?


----------



## RGB49 (Apr 14, 2020)

ISv said:


> RGB49 I just notice the third bird from above in your post: Hedge Accentor! Where did you take that photo? I'm asking because I was looking for this bird last summer in Europe and didn't find one. And they are usually very shy. The one on your photo seems to collaborate pretty well?


Hi ISV,
All taken in my garden, South East England in the last week


----------



## ISv (Apr 14, 2020)

RGB49 said:


> Hi ISV,
> All taken in my garden, South East England in the last week


Thanks!


----------



## becceric (Apr 15, 2020)

I managed to get a few more shots of a nearby Wood Duck, but with limited views, I could not eliminate the small branches in front of and surrounding him.



I decided to remove them in post.



I felt it was a pretty good attempt. here is a crop.



I have some ambivalence doing this as I feel It may be considered a misrepresentation of the scene.
However I prefer to a cleaner image. Pleas pass along your thoughts.


----------



## tron (Apr 15, 2020)

Well I believe everyone/thing can be happy here. The duck, the trees (they weren't cut they were photoshopped! ) the photographer and … the viewers. I see no harm done in this. It isn't as if you changed the color of the duck!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2020)

ISv said:


> RGB49 I just notice the third bird from above in your post: Hedge Accentor! Where did you take that photo? I'm asking because I was looking for this bird last summer in Europe and didn't find one. And they are usually very shy. The one on your photo seems to collaborate pretty well?


Like RGB49, I have them in my garden and see them daily. We call them Dunnocks or Hedgesparrows. They are usually furtive and on the ground but they will perch and sing rather nicely. Here is one from a couple of days ago.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2020)

becceric said:


> I managed to get a few more shots of a nearby Wood Duck, but with limited views, I could not eliminate the small branches in front of and surrounding him.
> View attachment 189833
> 
> 
> ...


If it's for your enjoyment, then do as you wish. Art Morris on his birdsasart site recomposes scenes wholesale. I am not going to pass judgement. How did you remove the branch from the front of the duck?


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2020)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 15, 2020)

becceric said:


> I managed to get a few more shots of a nearby Wood Duck, but with limited views, I could not eliminate the small branches in front of and surrounding him.
> View attachment 189833
> 
> 
> ...




I have done this and I don't feel bad about it.

If it can be done well and improves the image I don't see a problem with it.

I don't see it as a misrepresentation of the image because all you're doing is making the image more presentable. I have no doubt that if you could get in a position to have gotten a cleaner shot you would have.

I live on an Island. Half of the time alternate positions for me to get a desired shot would require me to have a boat. It also drastically impacts my ability to work with the light.

I shoot for fun and for my own enjoyment. I'm not going for profit. I don't see a problem.

I like your result. It's a good picture.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2020)

Here's one today with a twig or two obscuring the bird. But, this photo means everything to me. I have been like an anxious grandfather with the brooding longtailed tits in my garden. First, I thought they had abandoned the nest, then I saw her in it. Relief. Then this morning, there were several small downy feathers on our lawn, and I thought they had been predated. Then later, he flew to the nest with a juicy caterpillar. Joy. The anxiety will continue as their nest is too exposed and there are squirrels and magpies around.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I have done this and I don't feel bad about it.
> 
> If it can be done well and improves the image I don't see a problem with it.
> 
> ...



We're supposedly free, living in a democracy with individual rights. Within the constraints of the law and my own conscience I do as I please and afford others the same right.  For general public consumption, I think disclosure is the key. A certain certain person was shooting wolves in a glorified zoo and accepting honours as if they were in the wild and concealing the truth when questioned. That I didn't find so very palatable.

Jack


----------



## becceric (Apr 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> If it's for your enjoyment, then do as you wish. Art Morris on his birdsasart site recomposes scenes wholesale. I am not going to pass judgement. How did you remove the branch from the front of the duck?


using Pixelmator Pro, I clone stamped his feathers of the same shade over the branch.


----------



## becceric (Apr 16, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I have done this and I don't feel bad about it.
> 
> If it can be done well and improves the image I don't see a problem with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 16, 2020)

A wood duck and its reflection. Very colorful bird indeed.
EOS R + Sigma 60-600


----------



## ISv (Apr 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Here's one today with a twig or two obscuring the bird. But, this photo means everything to me. I have been like an anxious grandfather with the brooding longtailed tits in my garden. First, I thought they had abandoned the nest, then I saw her in it. Relief. Then this morning, there were several small downy feathers on our lawn, and I thought they had been predated. Then later, he flew to the nest with a juicy caterpillar. Joy. The anxiety will continue as their nest is too exposed and there are squirrels and magpies around.
> View attachment 189844


Even anchored in your garden you have quiet a fun (and emotions) Alan! Good luck for "your" Longtail!


----------



## ISv (Apr 16, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> A wood duck and its reflection. Very colorful bird indeed.
> EOS R + Sigma 60-600
> View attachment 189859


Very nice one bhf3737!


----------



## becceric (Apr 17, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> A wood duck and its reflection. Very colorful bird indeed.
> EOS R + Sigma 60-600
> View attachment 189859


Man, am I envious of that photo!


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 17, 2020)

ISv said:


> Very nice one bhf3737!





becceric said:


> Man, am I envious of that photo!



Thanks a lot guys. When birds are cooperating, many things goes right, I guess. Fortunately the woody was oblivion to the people around.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2020)

Beautiful shot, bhf3737.


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 17, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, bhf3737.


Many thanks Click!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2020)

I am finding far more small birds in my garden now I am forced to be there than I see on my normal trips. They are often too small and far away, just fitting into the tiny red focus point rectangle. This pair of Blackcaps from yesterday were upsized by a factor of 2 after huge cropping and then using PS, and sharpened with Topaz. They are just good enough to be in an album at small size. Until now, I had hardly ever seen a Blackcap.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 17, 2020)

some tries on a coot. I like those glaring red eyes in the sun.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 17, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> A wood duck and its reflection. Very colorful bird indeed.


I'd call this pic close to perfection. Bird and his reflechtion, the soft waves in the BG. Great!
For my personal taste a little bit too much sharpening which I can recognize by the HDR effect at the leg/foot (like it was traced with a pen).
If you've pushed the color saturation - which I'd done, too - maybe do a little bit less.
But that's just me. No real critics.


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 17, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> I'd call this pic close to perfection. Bird and his reflechtion, the soft waves in the BG. Great!
> For my personal taste a little bit too much sharpening which I can recognize by the HDR effect at the leg/foot (like it was traced with a pen).
> If you've pushed the color saturation - which I'd done, too - maybe do a little bit less.
> But that's just me. No real critics.


Thanks Maximilian. I really appreciate your comment. I used the old NIK color effects filter and perhaps pushed it a bit too much to enhance colors.
This one below of another Woddy is perhaps more natural but a bit noisy.


----------



## dcm (Apr 17, 2020)

Northern Flicker this morning after 14 inches of snow yesterday. EOS 1DX2 with 11-24/4 L.


----------



## Macoose (Apr 18, 2020)

dcm,

Very Nice!! I really like wide angle photos.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2020)

Macoose said:


> dcm,
> 
> Very Nice!! I really like wide angle photos.


So do I. But, here is the OP of this thread, the most successful longrunning one on CR:



1982chris911 said:


> Post your Bird Portraits here
> 
> Parrots, Birds of Prey, Herons and all the others ... Just post your portraits here
> 
> The main idea of this topic is that the bird is clearly the main part component of the picture and that it is not a bird in flight or small bird on large tree or group shot ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 18, 2020)

AlanF said:


> So do I. But, here is the OP of this thread, the most successful longrunning one on CR:



Of course that was the original person's intent but we regularly (well, not too regularly) deviate from that. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Of course that was the original person's intent but we regularly (well, not too regularly) deviate from that.
> 
> Jack


As regular as Halley's Comet visiting once every 76 years?


----------



## Macoose (Apr 18, 2020)

AlanF said:


> So do I. But, here is the OP of this thread, the most successful longrunning one on CR:


Alan,
Thank you for reminding me of the Op's intent for this thread. Every once in a while someone deviates from that intent and posts a picture that is off topic.
This time however, I was not the person who posted the off topic photograph. I merely commented on the off topic post.
I would respectfully hope that in the future you would post the Op's intent to the person who posted the off topic photo in the first place.

Thank You
Macoose


----------



## AaronT (Apr 18, 2020)

dcm said:


> Northern Flicker this morning after 14 inches of snow yesterday. EOS 1DX2 with 11-24/4 L.
> 
> View attachment 189878


Hi dcm. Where do you live to get that much white stuff this time of year? Now I don't feel so bad about the inch or two we got yesterday in the Windsor, Ontario region. But this Cardinal wasn't too impressed.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2020)

Beautiful picture, Aaron.


----------



## dcm (Apr 18, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Hi dcm. Where do you live to get that much white stuff this time of year? Now I don't feel so bad about the inch or two we got yesterday in the Windsor, Ontario region. But this Cardinal wasn't too impressed.



Fort Collins, Colorado at the base of the foothills (plains east, mountains west). We can get snows like this into late May.


----------



## dcm (Apr 18, 2020)

AlanF said:


> So do I. But, here is the OP of this thread, the most successful longrunning one on CR:



Not to quibble, but there is a flicker in the photo on the top branch left of center. I just chose 11mm instead of 560 or 800 mm. I realized that might be stretching it a bit (ergo the ). Can I blame it on cabin fever? I'll repost in the Winter thread.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2020)

The European Goldfinch is much more colourful than his American counterpart. There is now a flock in my garden, usually too high up.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice one, Alan.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 18, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The European Goldfinch is much more colourful than his American counterpart. There is now a flock in my garden, usually too high up.
> 
> View attachment 189892


I have to admit Alan, I am envious of your garden. This was my garden yesterday.  There is a lonely sparrow on the top of the deer fence.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2020)

OK, definitely a bird photo posting!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm challenged by these two from Haida Gwaii, anyone?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2020)

From the same time/area I think this is a Dunlin.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 19, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm challenged by these two from Haida Gwaii, anyone?
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 189903
> View attachment 189904


For the first one my humble opinion is Lesser yellowlegs. For the second one I wouldn't risk to be definitive at all but it looks to me (for now!) like Least Sandpiper. You know to ask questions Jack !


----------



## ISv (Apr 19, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> From the same time/area I think this is a Dunlin.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 189905


Here I have to agree with you.


----------



## ISv (Apr 19, 2020)

And my photos from today - probably the best what I have so far from the Bristle-thighed Curlew. And one more Black-necked Stilt


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2020)

ISv said:


> For the first one my humble opinion is Lesser yellowlegs. For the second one I wouldn't risk to be definitive at all but it looks to me (for now!) like Least Sandpiper. You know to ask questions Jack !


Thanks, and of course I knew you wouldn't let me down.  I did try pretty hard to guess myself and Lesser Yellowlegs was close for me. Least - why not, I just couldn't even guess amongst maybe 3 or 4. How I hate saving photos without the correct name!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 19, 2020)

ISv said:


> And my photos from today - probably the best what I have so far from the Bristle-thighed Curlew. And one more Black-necked Stilt
> 
> 
> View attachment 189910
> ...


Agreed that they are simply excellent shots.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 19, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> OK, definitely a bird photo posting!
> 
> Jack


You can ask my wife, even in these difficult times I would Never break any rules.  BTW, thanks to ALL for the great photos, helps to lift the spirits.


----------



## dpc (Apr 19, 2020)

Cormorant, February 20th, 2020 at Sydney-by-the-Sea, Vancouver Island BC


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2020)

Very nice series, ISv. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2020)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 19, 2020)

AaronT said:


> I have to admit Alan, I am envious of your garden. This was my garden yesterday.  There is a lonely sparrow on the top of the deer fence.


Aaron, this is the back of mine, taken with an 8mm lens for those who like wide angle lenses. I sit in the chair on the left and wait for birds to appear. Lo and behold, a few minutes ago, a Greenfinch, I think a female, perched in the in the middle of the bush opposite, which is in a private meadow. We are having beautiful summery weather here.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Aaron, this is the back of mine, taken with an 8mm lens for those who like wide angle lenses. I sit in the chair on the left and wait for birds to appear. Lo and behold, a few minutes ago, a Greenfinch, I think a female, perched in the in the middle of the bush opposite, which is in a private meadow. We are having beautiful summery weather here.
> View attachment 189919
> View attachment 189920
> View attachment 189921


Boy, your back yard beats mine. But, if I slip just outside onto public land there are a fair number of opportunities ... provided it's spring or summer. So I tend to travel because shots like this never present themselves at home.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2020)

LOL


----------



## ISv (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm still hunting the Oahu Amakihi for that "best shot". Finally this morning got photo of the female. The biggest news is that I found a nest - they are building it right now (almost done as far as I can see it - extremely well camouflaged!). Can't wait for the fledglings!


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 20, 2020)

These are today's. Pretty average ones.
American Coot couple --and -- Double-crested Cormorant on a tree top (which is rather odd, I guess)


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 20, 2020)

Although quite common and nothing special I could get close to this mallard and I am really happy with the sharpness I could achieve:


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 20, 2020)

Taken from the same location as my last shot.

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2020)

ISv, bhf3737, Maximilian and Jack,

Beautiful shots. Well done, guys.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 20, 2020)

Today should have been our first outing in Peru and Amazon, having planned to arrive at Lima last night. This is the first of two trips to South America we are missing this year. So what I have decided to do is to revisit our trip to the Galapagos and Ecuadorian Amazon by posting each day. Most of the shots we took were never posted.
Day 1. We arrived in Guayaquil. And what do you see there? Quite a bit, especially herons, starting for us with a Pre-Columbian, a Yellow-Crowned Night Heron and a Green Heron.


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 20, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> We're supposedly free, living in a democracy with individual rights. Within the constraints of the law and my own conscience I do as I please and afford others the same right.  For general public consumption, I think disclosure is the key. A certain certain person was shooting wolves in a glorified zoo and accepting honours as if they were in the wild and concealing the truth when questioned. That I didn't find so very palatable.
> 
> Jack




Me either. To me that's a huge difference, but I agree with you.


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 20, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Of course that was the original person's intent but we regularly (well, not too regularly) deviate from that.
> 
> Jack



And delightfully so in most cases.


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 20, 2020)

What a beauty. Day hunter.


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2020)

Lovely series, Bert.


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 20, 2020)

They are just back, happy to see them again.


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2020)

Beautiful bird. Very nice shot, JuanMa.


----------



## ISv (Apr 21, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Taken from the same location as my last shot.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 189968


Nice shot Jack!


----------



## ISv (Apr 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Today should have been our first outing in Peru and Amazon, having planned to arrive at Lima last night. This is the first of two trips to South America we are missing this year. So what I have decided to do is to revisit our trip to the Galapagos and Ecuadorian Amazon by posting each day. Most of the shots we took were never posted.
> Day 1. We arrived in Guayaquil. And what do you see there? Quite a bit, especially herons, starting for us with a Pre-Columbian, a Yellow-Crowned Night Heron and a Green Heron.
> 
> View attachment 189975
> ...


Nice shots Alan! Me thinks the first one was easiest


----------



## ISv (Apr 21, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful bird. Very nice shot, JuanMa.


NO, no Click - I was going to say this!!!


----------



## ISv (Apr 21, 2020)

Looking at the last pages of the treat: There was an Eurasian Coot (Maximilian) and now American Coot (this page, bhf3737).
Here are the two forms of the Hawaiian Coot. For the white shielded form look at the reach of the feathers at the base of the bill (to separate from the Eurasian). For the red shielded look for the size of the red spot and the overall size/form of the shield. BTW these two birds on my photos are family (the red-shielded is the female). The ratio white -shielded to red-shielded birds of this species is probably (no matter of the sex) 95:5.
Another interesting fact: when feeding the chick with an insect (or larva?) mom is serving directly into the bill. When it's an algae she is always holding the opposite part of the treat!
I didn't manipulate the colors of the last shot of the Coot: if you underexpose to put the highlights "in normal" and then lift the shades in PP you will get this result (but depend on the light/light angle you may get much more interesting results - especially if the object is mostly in shade with some low angle light just touching the water!!! See the last, much older shot!)


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 21, 2020)

Another eagle that was ignored from 2015.




Jack


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 21, 2020)

ISv said:


> NO, no Click - I was going to say this!!!



Ha ha! Thank you both


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2020)

I really like the first picture. Well done, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Aaron, this is the back of mine, taken with an 8mm lens for those who like wide angle lenses. I sit in the chair on the left and wait for birds to appear. Lo and behold, a few minutes ago, a Greenfinch, I think a female, perched in the in the middle of the bush opposite, which is in a private meadow. We are having beautiful summery weather here.



A narcissistic Goldfinch admiring himself in our stream.


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2020)

Lovely shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 21, 2020)

Day 2 of Virtual South American Trip
Today is the birthday of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, which will be appreciated by the regulars from the UK, Canada, Australia and other members of the Commonwealth. In her honour, is an Empress Brilliant Hummingbird from the Ecuadorian Andes.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 21, 2020)

Here's a little series of a nuthatch. It looks a little bit rumpled. Maybe because it was early in the morning 
Heavy croping was needed so the sharpness lacks somewhat.


----------



## Macoose (Apr 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Day 2 of Virtual South American Trip
> Today is the birthday of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, which will be appreciated by the regulars from the UK, Canada, Australia and other members of the Commonwealth. In her honour, is an Empress Brilliant Hummingbird from the Ecuadorian Andes.
> View attachment 190032


Beautiful photo.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 23, 2020)

Day 4 of Virtual South American trip.
The Red-footed and Nazca Boobies. My wife took the Red-footed using the 5DIV+100-400mm II and I the Nazca with the 5DSR + 100-400mm II. We decided on this set up for what was to be walking and closer up photographing. We also took a Sony RX10IV for wide zoom range and an Olympus TG5 for snaps and snorkelling. The overall combination was very effective and close to ideal for this type of birding holiday in a guided group.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi Alan.
Very nice shots, if I had to take a guess I’d say the red footed boobie is not ideally adapted for tree dwelling!  

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 23, 2020)

Real excitement this afternoon. On our afternoon exercise outing, my wife spotted a tiny bird on a wall some 20-30m away. It looked to me from its pose and outline to be a Wheatear, which are very rare in my city and surroundings. These images are only 500-600pixelsx300pixels, but enough to show it was a Wheatear.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi Alan. 
I think these are somewhat better than “enough to show it was a wheatear” very nice shots.

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Real excitement this afternoon. On our afternoon exercise outing, my wife spotted a tiny bird on a wall some 20-30m away. It looked to me from its pose and outline to be a Wheatear, which are very rare in my city and surroundings. These images are only 500-600pixelsx300pixels, but enough to show it was a Wheatear.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 24, 2020)

It was an enjoyable outing yesterday as I also saw a handsome male Reed Bunting doing what he should be doing - perched on a swaying reed and singing away.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Real excitement this afternoon. On our afternoon exercise outing, my wife spotted a tiny bird on a wall some 20-30m away. It looked to me from its pose and outline to be a Wheatear, which are very rare in my city and surroundings. These images are only 500-600pixelsx300pixels, but enough to show it was a Wheatear.



A drive behind us is to get a better photo. I went back in the morning with the sun behind me and got a better lit shot with trees in the background totally blurred into green.


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2020)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 26, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Another eagle that was ignored from 2015.
> View attachment 190014
> View attachment 190015
> 
> ...



Great shots Jack. So sharp.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 26, 2020)

A quite cooperative backlit robin:


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice pictures, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 26, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Maximilian.


Thanks click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Great shots Jack. So sharp.


Thanks, I wish I could return to Haida Gwaii and get more!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 26, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> A quite cooperative backlit robin:
> 
> View attachment 190103
> 
> ...


Look what I got!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 27, 2020)

Only old ones to offer but why not. Everyone loves red salmon!




Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 27, 2020)

I also got a new species today (not that rare but very hard to spot: these are master-troublemakers - you hear it singing somewhere from the nearby bush/tree but can't spot it. And even when I spot it it was behind leafs/branches. I heard at least 15-20 singing along the trail and this one was the best "exposed" - out of two seen! Sorry for the messy photos but these are my first shots of the Japanese Bush-Warbler.
After that just a Safron Finch and the Red-Billed Leiothrix.


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2020)

I really like the last picture. Beautiful bird. Well done, ISv.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2020)

All very nice pictures I'm sure but they are taking forever to load.


----------



## mpeeps (Apr 27, 2020)

BTW, this is a Martial Eagle. I took this in Tanzania last January. Seems like years now!


----------



## HenryL (Apr 27, 2020)

Spring has officially sprung here...the ducks and geese are now taking over the parks. Not as colorful or interesting as the previous images on the page, this is from last weeks trial run with an M6 MkII.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 27, 2020)

Osprey having Flounder for breakfast.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 27, 2020)

nom nom nom...

Nice!


----------



## HenryL (Apr 27, 2020)

Islander, love when their head feathers do that in the wind, very nice capture! A different little birdie told me that some birds prefer crab...


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2020)

Very nice series, Islander.


----------



## ISv (Apr 28, 2020)

IslanderMV said:


> Osprey having Flounder for breakfast.
> View attachment 190132
> View attachment 190133
> View attachment 190134



Damn it! I eat this fish (or kind of) after been frozen! No fish is better than really fresh fish (depend on the species!). Very nice captures!
P.S. And no good white wine?!!!


----------



## ISv (Apr 28, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Spring has officially sprung here...the ducks and geese are now taking over the parks. Not as colorful or interesting as the previous images on the page, this is from last weeks trial run with an M6 MkII.
> View attachment 190131


No mater how colorful or interesting they are - all of them are very welcome here! And I think it's very nice photo!


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 28, 2020)

Common Loon. It surfaced after a long dive and I was lucky to be right in front. It looked at me with glaring red eyes with surprise while water still dripping from its face! Unfortunately this one is a lonely loon and I haven't seen his partner.
Of course, this is the bird on the Canadian dollar coin, i.e. looney!


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 28, 2020)

ISv said:


> I also got a new species today (not that rare but very hard to spot: these are master-troublemakers - you hear it singing somewhere from the nearby bush/tree but can't spot it. And even when I spot it it was behind leafs/branches. I heard at least 15-20 singing along the trail and this one was the best "exposed" - out of two seen! Sorry for the messy photos but these are my first shots of the Japanese Bush-Warbler.
> After that just a Safron Finch and the Red-Billed Leiothrix.
> 
> View attachment 190116
> ...



That last shot though. Wow.


----------



## Bert63 (Apr 28, 2020)

Pie anyone? I've got 4 and 20 here.


----------



## mpeeps (Apr 28, 2020)

Here is another from our safari in January. So glad we got that trip of a lifetime in before the pandemic.


----------



## ISv (Apr 29, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> That last shot though. Wow.


Thanks! Because it seems everyone likes the Leiothrix - here are few more (and old) photos. I'm sure I posted some of them before but since there are no new ones...


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2020)

Beautiful shots, ISv. Well done!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 29, 2020)

Longtailed Tit with insect in mouth on way to nest.


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2020)

Beautiful. Well done, Alan.


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2020)

Nothing special. My first bird pic of the season. May 1st


----------



## AlanF (May 2, 2020)

The Robin really likes showing me what he has caught.


----------



## Click (May 2, 2020)

Very nice. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Bert63 (May 3, 2020)

Floaters and swimmers doing a little of both.


----------



## Maximilian (May 3, 2020)

Today was the the day: first coot chick of the year. Mor pics to come...


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Today was the the day: first coot chick of the year. Mor pics to come...
> 
> View attachment 190213


Got one yesterday too. You need to be a mother coot to think they are beautiful.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 3, 2020)

Hi Alan.
Having watched coot mothers, it might be debatable whether they love them! 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Got one yesterday too. You need to be a mother coot to think they are beautiful.


----------



## ISv (May 4, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Robin really likes showing me what he has caught.
> View attachment 190193


Yeah - it shows what it got but I still can't figure out what it is  ! *Otherwise great shot Alan - I really love* it!


----------



## ISv (May 4, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> Today was the the day: first coot chick of the year. Mor pics to come...
> 
> View attachment 190213


You make it almost cute Maximilian!


----------



## ISv (May 4, 2020)

And my photos from the weekend: Japanese White -eye (showing perfectly what it catch... and I still don't know what it is!), again Red-billed Leiothrix, Red-whiskered Bulbul and female and singing male of the White-rumped Shama... Many birds were looking kind of Skylarkish (did I just invent a new English word?) because of the winds!


----------



## bhf3737 (May 4, 2020)

Wood duck and cute tree swallow couples, this weekend.


----------



## Del Paso (May 4, 2020)

ISv said:


> Thanks! Because it seems everyone likes the Leiothrix - here are few more (and old) photos. I'm sure I posted some of them before but since there are no new ones...
> 
> 
> View attachment 190158
> ...


Wonderful little birdie, and great pictures!


----------



## AaronT (May 4, 2020)

The Baltimore Orioles just started to show up so I put some oranges out for them. Nobody told the Red Bellied Woodpecker that oranges are for Orioles!


----------



## AlanF (May 4, 2020)

ISv said:


> Yeah - it shows what it got but I still can't figure out what it is  ! *Otherwise great shot Alan - I really love* it!


Thanks! Does this help identification?


----------



## Click (May 4, 2020)

Another very nice series, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (May 4, 2020)

Took an exercise cycle ride into town and saw two old friends for the first time this year. A Peregrine Falcon was hidden its nest and but there was a huge racket, probably from the chick. The falcon appeared for a few seconds. That muck on its face must be the remains of a pigeon its been feeding to the chick. On the way back, there was a Grey Heron by the side of the road.


----------



## Click (May 5, 2020)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Bert63 (May 5, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Took an exercise cycle ride into town and saw two old friends for the first time this year. A Peregrine Falcon was hidden its nest and but there was a huge racket, probably from the chick. The falcon appeared for a few seconds. That muck on its face must be the remains of a pigeon its been feeding to the chick. On the way back, there was a Grey Heron by the side of the road.
> 
> View attachment 190255
> View attachment 190256




In the US exercise cycles are stationary and usually sit int he garage covered in bric-a-brac and dust. (this was a joke and hope I didn't offend..)


----------



## Bert63 (May 5, 2020)

Dealing with confinement isn't bad at all when you have these little mighty-mights come to visit. I love these little buggers like nobody's business.

The last one cracks me up. I told him he had lint on his head.

Yes. I need to power-wash my fence. It's spring in the pacific Northwest. I need to power-wash everything. Moss would grow on ME if I stood in one place long enough.


----------



## AlanF (May 5, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> In the US exercise cycles are stationary and usually sit int he garage covered in bric-a-brac and dust. (this was a joke and hope I didn't offend..)


Nice shots Bert - I too have a weakness for small birds. Why I wrote "exercise" is that we are permitted under lockdown to cycle for exercise (30 min cycling, 1 hour walking according to Mr Gove).


----------



## RGB49 (May 5, 2020)

Another small one


----------



## AlanF (May 5, 2020)

RGB49 said:


> Another small one
> View attachment 190280


I love wrens. They are abundant but spend their time hiding.


----------



## Click (May 6, 2020)

Bert63 and RGB49,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## ISv (May 6, 2020)

AaronT said:


> The Baltimore Orioles just started to show up so I put some oranges out for them. Nobody told the Red Bellied Woodpecker that oranges are for Orioles!
> 
> View attachment 190236
> 
> ...


First come - first serve!


----------



## ISv (May 6, 2020)

Ha


AlanF said:


> Thanks! Does this help identification?
> 
> View attachment 190238


! It's not about the magnification of your photo Alan - it's about my knowledge of the insects!


----------



## ISv (May 6, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Nice shots Bert - I too have a weakness for small birds. Why I wrote "exercise" is that we are permitted under lockdown to cycle for exercise (30 min cycling, 1 hour walking according to Mr Gove).


Keep exercising Alan: It's interesting to see the fledglings too!


----------



## ISv (May 6, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> In the US exercise cycles are stationary and usually sit int he garage covered in bric-a-brac and dust. (this was a joke and hope I didn't offend..)


No! Not in all states: here (Hawaii) you can cycle (and hiking some trails and even jogging or just walking in the city parks or botanical gardens - the last from just few days) - we have recently (may be a week or little bit more already) just 0-3 new cases/per day and more than these recovered! The visitors from outside still have to stay 2 weeks quarantine in their rooms. Despite of this there are every day few hundred new visitors to came and unfortunately not all of them are staying in their rooms. Many got arrested/fined! 
The graph below is from today's news.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 6, 2020)

Hi ISv.
I‘m afraid you may have missed the point, it was not about whether you are allowed out on a bike, it was about the difference between an exercise bike, a frame with legs on it and a flywheel, pedalled for exercise for a week and then used as a shelf and a bicycle, a frame 2 wheels and peddled by many as transport!
Alan was stressing the point that he was out for exercise (allowed) and not photography (questionable). 

I'm saddened to hear that you are still accepting visitors and that they are not abiding by the quarantine rules. 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> No! Not in all states: here (Hawaii) you can cycle (and hiking some trails and even jogging or just walking in the city parks or botanical gardens - the last from just few days) - we have recently (may be a week or little bit more already) just 0-3 new cases/per day and more than these recovered! The visitors from outside still have to stay 2 weeks quarantine in their rooms. Despite of this there are every day few hundred new visitors to came and unfortunately not all of them are staying in their rooms. Many got arrested/fined!
> The graph below is from today's news.


----------



## Maximilian (May 6, 2020)

As already menaced, here some more.

Proud as a king, togehter with its sibs:



Crying for mum:



Hurry up toward her:


----------



## Maximilian (May 6, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Thanks! Does this help identification?


A > 40 MP body becomes more and more tempting 

To me this looks like more than just one victim.
The visible abdomen reminds me of some spider, while I don't know what that green thing to the right might be.
And what seems to twine around the lower beak?

A really good riddle...


----------



## Click (May 6, 2020)

Very nice shots, Maximilian.


----------



## AlanF (May 6, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> A > 40 MP body becomes more and more tempting
> 
> To me this looks like more than just one victim.
> The visible abdomen reminds me of some spider, while I don't know what that green thing to the right might be.
> ...


Here's a more difficult from a few minutes ago with one of my garden Longtailed Tits cooperating.


----------



## Maximilian (May 6, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Here's a more difficult from a few minutes ago with one of my garden Longtailed Tits cooperating.


*LOL* that's a cool mixture, Alan

The wings, long legs and the head are definitely from daddy longlegs (_Tipula oleracea_)
the white thing with white legs looks like some larva from... *meh* not sharp enough, DOF is missing 
Then there is a feather, and something that looks like a crunched wing of a moth or so...

How many points?

By the way:
Did you take it personal that this long-tailed tit lifted its tail feathers towards you


----------



## ISv (May 6, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi ISv.
> I‘m afraid you may have missed the point, it was not about whether you are allowed out on a bike, it was about the difference between an exercise bike, a frame with legs on it and a flywheel, pedalled for exercise for a week and then used as a shelf and a bicycle, a frame 2 wheels and peddled by many as transport!
> Alan was stressing the point that he was out for exercise (allowed) and not photography (questionable).
> 
> ...


Hi Graham,
Yes - I missed that point! Thanks for the explanation!
Concerning the visitors: I have no idea about the demography of the new arrivals but according to the news half of the arrivals yesterday were local guys. The other half (~300 - 350) are real visitors, most probably from the other states of USA. Both categories have to obey the 2 weeks self-quarantine. For the tourists it really doesn't make sense to come if they have to stay in their hotel rooms for 2 weeks. But they are coming and looking for a way to cheat the system...


----------



## ISv (May 6, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Here's a more difficult from a few minutes ago with one of my garden Longtailed Tits cooperating.
> View attachment 190291
> View attachment 190292


 - It has rather big entomological collection!


----------



## ISv (May 6, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> A > 40 MP body becomes more and more tempting
> 
> To me this looks like more than just one victim.
> The visible abdomen reminds me of some spider, while I don't know what that green thing to the right might be.
> ...


That green thing is part of the same insect. I think I have seen something similar back in the years in Europe but still can't recollect what it is.


----------



## mikekeck (May 7, 2020)

A male Dickcissel singing in the north Texas Prairie today.


----------



## David Ponton (May 7, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Thanks! Does this help identification?
> 
> View attachment 190238


----------



## David Ponton (May 7, 2020)

That bird is carrying a crab spider, her abdomen is toward the camera, the head/thorax is in the bird's beak. The caterpillar is part of the bundle - birds forage insects until they get a beak full, then deliver to the nest. The crab spiders trap insects in an ambush, the ones i know matching the color of a flower and spreading their legs wide at the edge of the flower, trapping pollen foragers. It is not likely that the caterpillar was the spiders prey.


----------



## AlanF (May 7, 2020)

David Ponton said:


> That bird is carrying a crab spider, her abdomen is toward the camera, the head/thorax is in the bird's beak. The caterpillar is part of the bundle - birds forage insects until they get a beak full, then deliver to the nest. The crab spiders trap insects in an ambush, the ones i know matching the color of a flower and spreading their legs wide at the edge of the flower, trapping pollen foragers. It is not likely that the caterpillar was the spiders prey.


David
Thank you so much. I have a few more beakfulls to analyse , which I will post.


----------



## Click (May 7, 2020)

Lovely shot, Mikekeck.


----------



## Maximilian (May 7, 2020)

Time for a family getaway.
Family mallard takes a walk... erm, swim:



Famlily goose, too:



Family coot... well, they stay at home:


----------



## AlanF (May 7, 2020)

Studies of my Longtailed-tit with a beakfull today.


----------



## AlanF (May 7, 2020)

David Ponton said:


> That bird is carrying a crab spider, her abdomen is toward the camera, the head/thorax is in the bird's beak. The caterpillar is part of the bundle - birds forage insects until they get a beak full, then deliver to the nest. The crab spiders trap insects in an ambush, the ones i know matching the color of a flower and spreading their legs wide at the edge of the flower, trapping pollen foragers. It is not likely that the caterpillar was the spiders prey.


David, I have enlarged the insects 2x for you for a new identification (and for anyone else).


----------



## Maximilian (May 7, 2020)

AlanF said:


> David, I have enlarged the insects 2x for you for a new identification (and for anyone else).


I would start with the abdomen of a spider again.
And since *David Ponton *mentioned tha crab spider I am very much with him about this and here again.
Funny that if looks like snail shell from the other perspective.
the reat is... pure speculation to me.


----------



## 7DmkI (May 8, 2020)

Working from home these days and saw this gray catbird (correct me if I was wrong) in the yard. Don't think I have seen one before in our area. Taken through a two-pane window using the classic 7d and 100-400 L.


----------



## HenryL (May 8, 2020)

From an early morning walk today. I haven't had much success with tracking osprey in flight with the M6 Mark II, so I figured I'd try something different. Return period ends next week and I was planning to send it back in frustration. Maybe I'm just asking too much - can't say I'm unhappy with a few like this from today.


----------



## Click (May 8, 2020)

Very nice shot, HenryL.


----------



## ISv (May 10, 2020)

Fifth attempt to get satisfying photos of the Japanese Bush-Warbler (Uguisu) - more than a month from the starting point... Finally something - actually I'm very happy: to see the bird (mostly part of it) - you are (very!) lucky... To take whatever photo of the bird - a lot of luck! To get the bird somewhat posing - you are blessed (well, I'm not believer but I don't know how to say it better?)!
All others were just in-between...


----------



## AlanF (May 10, 2020)

ISv said:


> Fifth attempt to get satisfying photos of the Japanese Bush-Warbler (Uguisu) - more than a month from the starting point... Finally something - actually I'm very happy: to see the bird (mostly part of it) - you are (very!) lucky... To take whatever photo of the bird - a lot of luck! To get the bird somewhat posing - you are blessed (well, I'm not believer but I don't know how to say it better?)!
> All others were just in-between...
> 
> View attachment 190346
> ...


Very fine shots. You had a great day!


----------



## Click (May 10, 2020)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## ISv (May 11, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Very fine shots. You had a great day!


Thanks Alan! And yes - it was a great day! 
Here I'm dropping few more - ignored (in the process of developing) yesterday.


----------



## Click (May 11, 2020)

Another very nice series. Well done, ISv.


----------



## Maximilian (May 12, 2020)

Two portraits (almost FF) of two geese. 
I've never realized such "teeth" at the beak of the grey goose before. 
remindes me of their origin... archosaur


----------



## AlanF (May 12, 2020)

Very sad news today. The Longtailed Tits nest has been ripped apart. I think magpies found it and have eaten the chicks. The pesky magpies have been around a lot in the last few days, and the nest wasn't well hidden.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> David, I have enlarged the insects 2x for you for a new identification (and for anyone else).
> 
> View attachment 190311
> View attachment 190312
> View attachment 190313


Come on, this is getting very gory! 

Jack


----------



## Maximilian (May 13, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Very sad news today. The Longtailed Tits nest has been ripped apart. I think magpies found it and have eaten the chicks. The pesky magpies have been around a lot in the last few days, and the nest wasn't well hidden.


Pity!
We hat that with blackbirds two years in a row. They were nesting in a thuja hedge and both times the magpies were too clever for them.
Found the blue egg shells spread wide apart 

This year the blackbirds try it again...


----------



## ISv (May 14, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Very sad news today. The Longtailed Tits nest has been ripped apart. I think magpies found it and have eaten the chicks. The pesky magpies have been around a lot in the last few days, and the nest wasn't well hidden.


Sorry Alan! My hope to see the chicks is gone...


----------



## IslanderMV (May 16, 2020)

Ruddy Turnstone closeups. Feasting on the remains of a crab.
This was a fortuitous capture. A small island rises at max low tide in a local bay.The wind was at my back to push my kayak toward to island. Sun over my shoulder and 5 turnstones looking for food.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2020)

Beautiful shots, Jeff. I especially like the first one.


----------



## bhf3737 (May 17, 2020)

A common grackle, today. These guys will stay here in South Alberta for a month or two.


----------



## AlanF (May 17, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> A common grackle, today. These guys will stay here in South Alberta for a month or two.
> View attachment 190449


Nice. We don't get Grackles here and I have never seen the blue around the head and neck when I have been in the States (and never seen one in Canada).


----------



## Click (May 17, 2020)

Beautiful colours. Nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## Cog (May 17, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Nice. We don't get Grackles here and I have never seen the blue around the head and neck when I have been in the States (and never seen one in Canada).


You would typically see the blue color in the photo, but it's not always noticeable on an actual bird outdoors. It depends on how the light is reflected, I guess.


----------



## AlanF (May 17, 2020)

Cog said:


> You would typically see the blue color in the photo, but it's not always noticeable on an actual bird outdoors. It depends on how the light is reflected, I guess.


I have to eat my words. Looking back over my images, I do find some with the blue colour.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 17, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Nice. We don't get Grackles here and I have never seen the blue around the head and neck when I have been in the States (and never seen one in Canada).


Up here in Edmonton area I've photographed them occasionally and even in sunlight the head was only slightly blue. IOW they tended to look all black so it seems, like starlings, you've got to catch the light at just the right angle.

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (May 17, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Nice. We don't get Grackles here and I have never seen the blue around the head and neck when I have been in the States (and never seen one in Canada).


Thanks Alan. It was in shadow and soft light and a bit of luck. Yes, at first sight it looked like a blackbird, somehow.


----------



## bhf3737 (May 17, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful colours. Nice shot, bhf3737.


Thanks Click. Finally we are out of the winter's grey and brown colors. Fresh green leaves and colorful birds are our treats for our eyes during spring-summer.


----------



## bhf3737 (May 17, 2020)

A Tree Swallow at the door of its home. Playful, colorful and difficult to shoot them when flying but this one was feeding its cheeks and stayed for a few seconds.


----------



## AlanF (May 17, 2020)

I have never seen one before. Lovely colours. Thanks.


----------



## ISv (May 18, 2020)

Not much from the weekend: Saturday I choose to go to the albatross preserve - no shade on the trail there (except your own) no clouds and bitterly hot. 7 miles there and back, the last 3.5 were painful. Just a photos of a Laysan Albatross chicks - all the reward. Today it was better - trail with some trees/shade. Also very hot and the light was difficult (birds hidden in the shades). At least challenging and more fun! In the case with the Red-billed Leiothrix I'm not sure who had more will to see the other guy in FF (I was hiding too)!
Maybe not that colorful photos but I strongly prefer the real colors...


----------



## Click (May 18, 2020)

Another very nice series. Well done, ISv.


----------



## jmeyer (May 20, 2020)

Hi, I have been on vacation since 5/1 and still have another week left. I have been out every day chasing warblers and everything else. It's been a great warbler year so far, 33 species, in Milwaukee County! Best one was an ultra rare (for my area) Black-throated Gray Warbler. He hung around the same place for a couple days, providing great views. I'm close to 40,000 pictures already this month, so I haven't had much time to edit. Here a few though, that are highly coveted among warbler watchers, which I was fortunate to get awesome photos of.

Jeremy


Blackburnian Warbler (male-spring)
Black-throated Blue Warbler (male-spring)
Canada Warbler (male-spring)
Cerulean Warbler (female-spring)
Golden-winged Warbler (male-spring)
Hooded Warbler (male-spring)
Mourning Warbler (male-spring)


----------



## jmeyer (May 20, 2020)

Here are the Black-throated Gray Warbler pictures...

Jeremy


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 20, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Here are the Black-throated Gray Warbler pictures...
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Super.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 20, 2020)

WOW Great shots, Jeremy.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 20, 2020)

Some real nice shots there Jeremy, both lots. 



jmeyer said:


> Hi, I have been on vacation since 5/1 and still have another week left. I have been out every day chasing warblers and everything else. It's been a great warbler year so far, 33 species, in Milwaukee County! Best one was an ultra rare (for my area) Black-throated Gray Warbler. He hung around the same place for a couple days, providing great views. I'm close to 40,000 pictures already this month, so I haven't had much time to edit. Here a few though, that are highly coveted among warbler watchers, which I was fortunate to get awesome photos of.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanF (May 20, 2020)

Spectacled Redstart 5DSR/100-400mm II +1.4xTC.


----------



## Click (May 21, 2020)

Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## ISv (May 21, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Here are the Black-throated Gray Warbler pictures...
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Great shots Jeremy! All of them!


----------



## ISv (May 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Spectacled Redstart 5DSR/100-400mm II +1.4xTC.
> 
> View attachment 190524
> View attachment 190525


Nice shots Alan but I believe you are not traveling?


----------



## AlanF (May 21, 2020)

ISv said:


> Nice shots Alan but I believe you are not traveling?


I have 100s of photos from my extensive travels of the year prior to lockdown that were unprocessed and I now have time to view.


----------



## HenryL (May 21, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Hi, I have been on vacation since 5/1 and still have another week left. I have been out every day chasing warblers and everything else. It's been a great warbler year so far, 33 species, in Milwaukee County! Best one was an ultra rare (for my area) Black-throated Gray Warbler. He hung around the same place for a couple days, providing great views. I'm close to 40,000 pictures already this month, so I haven't had much time to edit. Here a few though, that are highly coveted among warbler watchers, which I was fortunate to get awesome photos of.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Jeremy, that's an impressive collection of images.Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 21, 2020)

I haven't posted a recently shot photo in it seems forever and this is all I have to offer - our garden friend. My dear wife is working so hard while I play with the camera. 

Jack


Jack


----------



## dpc (May 22, 2020)

Cedar waxwings raiding my crabapple tree this afternoon.


----------



## dpc (May 22, 2020)

Ditto


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 22, 2020)

dpc said:


> Ditto
> View attachment 190544
> View attachment 190545
> View attachment 190546


And may I ask what they could possibly be raiding? 

Jack


----------



## Click (May 22, 2020)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 22, 2020)

They eat the flower petals, Jack.


----------



## ISv (May 22, 2020)

You got into the real spring - enjoy!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 22, 2020)

dpc said:


> They eat the flower petals, Jack.


Boy, that's a new one for me! Here when I've photographed them (warm time of year) they are at the pond gorging on young dragonflies.

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (May 22, 2020)

Difficult to spot when blended into the background: a spotted sandpiper, last weekend.


----------



## jprusa (May 23, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Hi, I have been on vacation since 5/1 and still have another week left. I have been out every day chasing warblers and everything else. It's been a great warbler year so far, 33 species, in Milwaukee County! Best one was an ultra rare (for my area) Black-throated Gray Warbler. He hung around the same place for a couple days, providing great views. I'm close to 40,000 pictures already this month, so I haven't had much time to edit. Here a few though, that are highly coveted among warbler watchers, which I was fortunate to get awesome photos of.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Great photos!


----------



## Click (May 23, 2020)

Nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## AlanF (May 23, 2020)

Go Canada! Loon 1 - Bald Eagle 0. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-52779727


----------



## Click (May 23, 2020)

WOW. I didn't know that the loons can be so mean.


----------



## AlanF (May 23, 2020)

Click said:


> WOW. I didn't know that the loons can be so mean.


It was trying to protect its chick against the vicious killer.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It was trying to protect its chick against the vicious killer.


I don't think click actually meant "mean". Amazing story that appears from time to time with different species. Now, if all humans would just protect their children with that dedication. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 23, 2020)

An old 2016 shot just now processed.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 23, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I don't think click actually meant "mean". Amazing story that appears from time to time with different species. Now, if all humans would just protect their children with that dedication.
> 
> Jack


What does mean mean if it doesn’t mean mean? Or did you mean mean means not mean?


----------



## AlanF (May 23, 2020)

A rare use for me of the 400mm DO II +2xTC on the 5DSR. A Hawfinch munching a hornbeam seed.


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2020)

Brewer's blackbird


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2020)

Cowbird


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2020)

Mallard drakes resting


----------



## Click (May 23, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> An old 2016 shot just now processed.
> 
> Jack




Beautiful picture, Jack. Well done.


----------



## Click (May 23, 2020)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## Click (May 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> A rare use for me of the 400mm DO II +2xTC on the 5DSR. A Hawfinch munching a hornbeam seed.



Nice shot.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> What does mean mean if it doesn’t mean mean? Or did you mean mean means not mean?


I guess we'll have to go to the Oxford to clarify the MEANing or maybe ask click.

Jack


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2020)

Baltimore oriole

I had to shoot it through a plate glass window, so the quality could be better. Fortunately the window had been washed recently.


----------



## dpc (May 23, 2020)

Female Baltimore oriole in our crabapple tree eating the petals. I haven't seen an oriole here for years. This pair has been hanging around quite regularly this spring. Once again I shot the pictures through thick window glass, so the sharpness and general quality aren't quite there. I'll try to get be
better pictures but it might take a while.


----------



## ISv (May 24, 2020)

After checking the "nest" (they don't build any!) of a White Tern every day - finally it happen: last Thursday the chick came out! It's from the UH campus.
The Japanese White Eye is from botanical garden - it was utilizing the sprinklers there in the hot/dry weather!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 24, 2020)

ISv said:


> After checking the "nest" (they don't build any!) of a White Tern every day - finally it happen: last Thursday the chick came out! It's from the UH campus.
> The Japanese White Eye is from botanical garden - it was utilizing the sprinklers there in the hot/dry weather!
> 
> 
> ...


So sweet!

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (May 24, 2020)

A Baird's sparrow (I think) with a very long mustache!!


----------



## Click (May 24, 2020)

ISv said:


> After checking the "nest" (they don't build any!) of a White Tern every day - finally it happen: last Thursday the chick came out! It's from the UH campus.
> The Japanese White Eye is from botanical garden - it was utilizing the sprinklers there in the hot/dry weather!




So cute! Very nice pictures.


----------



## AlanF (May 24, 2020)

Images are sometimes loading very slowly.


----------



## ISv (May 24, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Images are sometimes loading very slowly.


Same here! Time to time I have noticed it before but now it's like "the new normal"!


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Images are sometimes loading very slowly.



They've been loading at a glacial rate, although I've noticed a substantial improvement the past couple of weeks.


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2020)

Baltimore oriole, male and female


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2020)

Ditto


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2020)

dpc said:


> They've been loading at a glacial rate, although I've noticed a substantial improvement the past couple of weeks.


Not due to global warming, I hope.


----------



## AlanF (May 26, 2020)

I needed a splash of colour this morning. I am jealous of those of you living in Florida.


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2020)

Another female Baltimore oriole shot


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2020)

Chipping sparrow


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2020)

House sparrow


----------



## dpc (May 26, 2020)

Spotted towhee


----------



## Click (May 26, 2020)

Alan and dpc,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## PCM-madison (May 26, 2020)

Scarlet Tanager


----------



## Click (May 26, 2020)

Nice shot, PCM-madisson.


----------



## dpc (May 29, 2020)

Female rose-breasted grosbeak


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 29, 2020)

dpc said:


> Female rose-breasted grosbeak
> View attachment 190643
> View attachment 190644
> View attachment 190645


These are very nice. Funny for the first time two days ago I saw and shot the very same bird. I've photographed the male from afar but now it seems I

might get a chance from closer.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 29, 2020)

Dpc and Jack,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## AlanF (May 30, 2020)

Violet-tailed Sylph, Ecuadorian Andes, 5DIV 100-400mm II.


----------



## Click (May 30, 2020)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (May 31, 2020)

Some newborn moorhen chicks taking their firs walk out and being afraid of the water. 
'twas lots of fun to watch the mother persuading them to follow


----------



## croviking (Jun 1, 2020)

Spotted Woodpecker.

I love how the light illuminates the eye from the back.



EOS 90D Tamron SP 150-600 Di VC G2 @ 600mm ISO 320 1/500s f/6.3


----------



## ISv (Jun 1, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Violet-tailed Sylph, Ecuadorian Andes, 5DIV 100-400mm II.
> 
> View attachment 190652


Alan, it took me a time to get from the bill to the tip of the tail!


----------



## ISv (Jun 1, 2020)

Not much on the bird front from me - boring species and not so much of quality. I wish I put little bit more effort on the last one (Oahu Amakihi in the next post) but it is what it is...


----------



## ISv (Jun 1, 2020)

Second attempt to post a file with size downgraded from ~900kb (on the first attempt) to ~600 and I'm getting: "the file is to big"?! I have to skip it...


----------



## AlanF (Jun 1, 2020)

ISv said:


> Not much on the bird front from me - boring species and not so much of quality. I wish I put little bit more effort on the last one (Oahu Amakihi in the next post) but it is what it is...
> 
> View attachment 190667
> View attachment 190668
> View attachment 190669


Is this a Bulbul? I find them very cute.


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2020)

Very nice series. Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jun 1, 2020)

One more try with the problematic file...


AlanF said:


> Is this a Bulbul? I find them very cute.


First photo of the first post is Red-vented Bulbul. Second and third are fledgling of Red-whiskered Bulbul.
First photo in the second post is a fledgling of Chestnut Munia after that Cattle Egret and the last one is Oahu Amakihi.


----------



## HenryL (Jun 1, 2020)

Nice pics ISv...never seen any of those (well except for the cattle egret). I feel like such a noob.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HenryL (Jun 1, 2020)

Been a short while since I contributed...between clouds and rain and just being busy with life, I still managed to get out each week and grab a few additions for the thread. Been experimenting with DXO, C1, and Denoise lately as well.

Lovely early morning light



and the lights pretty sweet in the evening, too



Sometimes birds express frustration, too...I can relate to this guy. Seriously. Where's my R5? 



And one gratuitous non-avian contribution if I may...but he did sneak up on me yesterday while I was photographing birds. Does that count? Made me laugh, he popped out of the grass, saw me standing there, and after a few seconds walked right back in as if he intended to all along.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 1, 2020)

Fawnbreasted Brilliant Hummingbird.


----------



## HenryL (Jun 1, 2020)

Not a glorious or very scenic location, but she found an outdoor table at the local feeding pond. I had been watching this character hunt for almost an hour, diving several times but coming up empty. As (bad) luck would have it, after I gave up and reached my car, she scored! Brat...


----------



## HenryL (Jun 1, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Fawnbreasted Brilliant Hummingbird.
> View attachment 190685


Nice one, Alan! I've never even come close to getting a shot like that. Like photographing mosquitoes they're so tiny!


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2020)

Very nice series, HenryL.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Fawnbreasted Brilliant Hummingbird.



Beautiful shot. Well done, Alan.


----------



## dpc (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## AlanF (Jun 6, 2020)

Just came across this old shot I took of a Little Egret catching a Common Darter dragonfly, taken on a 5DIII and 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC, a tiny crop which I have now enlarged 2x using Topaz Gigapixel. That lens with the 2xTC is phenomenally sharp, and I had some very satisfying shots with it on the 5DIII. A gem of a lens, which could be reworked as a lighter weight RF version to go with a high resolution sensor.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2020)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 6, 2020)

A cliff swallow and a cedar waxwing angry bird, yesterday before the storm.
EOS-R + Sigma 60-600 + Canon 1.4TC III. This combo is heavy but has AF and up to 840mm reach.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2020)

Nice shots, bhf3737. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Just came across this old shot I took of a Little Egret catching a Common Darter dragonfly, taken on a 5DIII and 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC, a tiny crop which I have now enlarged 2x using Topaz Gigapixel. That lens with the 2xTC is phenomenally sharp, and I had some very satisfying shots with it on the 5DIII. A gem of a lens, which could be reworked as a lighter weight RF version to go with a high resolution sensor.


I like that shot, although I feel sorry for that darter.
Really nice sharpness from that outdated  low pixel camera. I will keep mine sime time longer 

By the way: 
That shot reminds me of a situation that took place in the "Vogelpark Walsrode" (famous German bird zoo):
I was watching a wattled crane that was frozen like a statue when a really beautiful big southern hawker flew by. 
Blazingly fast, faster than I've ever expected from that crane it snapped at that hawker and cought it with one move. 
I was deeply imressed. And I've never seen any bird moving that fast again.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 8, 2020)

A shot from last year, Costa Rica.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 8, 2020)

A Jay just visited the back garden. They are usually very skittish but I caught him. I don't like them as they eat fledglings but they are much prettier than other corvids.


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2020)

Jack and Alan,

Nice pictures, guys.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> A Jay just visited the back garden. They are usually very skittish but I caught him. I don't like them as they eat fledglings but they are much prettier than other corvids.
> 
> View attachment 190727


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Jack


----------



## HenryL (Jun 8, 2020)

Great photo, and that's a beauty of a bird - habit's notwithstanding.  My bird ID skills are sorely lacking, is that a Eurasian Jay?


----------



## AlanF (Jun 9, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Great photo, and that's a beauty of a bird - habit's notwithstanding.  My bird ID skills are sorely lacking, is that a Eurasian Jay?


Spot on!


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 9, 2020)

HenryL said:


> ... is that a Eurasian Jay?


I looked it up yet again. 
Ornithologists divide the Eurasian/European Jay (_garrulus glandarius_) up into 11 (German Wiki) or 9 (English Wiki) subspecies. 
Makes me dizzy 

Not to mention all the other Eurasian groups...


----------



## ISv (Jun 12, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> I looked it up yet again.
> Ornithologists divide the Eurasian/European Jay (_garrulus glandarius_) up into 11 (German Wiki) or 9 (English Wiki) subspecies.
> Makes me dizzy
> 
> Not to mention all the other Eurasian groups...


Don't pay attention to the subspecies for most of the species (some species are exception!) - you have to have the bird in hand and even better - take DNA sample and proceed it in well equipped lab (but even then you could get in trouble because the gene fluctuations/mixing and whatever else).
First two - juvenile White-Rumped Shama, next two Red Crested Cardinal (has nothing to do with the Cardinals!) and the last two are that baby White Tern that I posted before - now ~two weeks grown! The Wite Tern photos in very windy conditions and badly overcast sky.


----------



## tomscott (Jun 12, 2020)

Tawny Owl fledgling, Cumbria

Super cute! Absolutely love owls and this was my first ever sighting! This little fledging, just out of the nest, I caught while walking around Hilton, Appleby

Canon 5DMKIV 100-400mm MKII 1.4X MKIII

#tomscottphotography
See more of my work at
https://www.instagram.com/tomscottphotography/
http://facebook.com/tomscottphotographycumbria/



Tawny Owl, Fledgling, Hilton, Appleby, Cumbria




Tawny Owl, Fledgling, Hilton, Appleby, Cumbria




Tawny Owl, Fledgling, Hilton, Appleby, Cumbria


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2020)

ISv said:


> Don't pay attention to the subspecies for most of the species (some species are exception!) - you have to have the bird in hand and even better - take DNA sample and proceed it in well equipped lab (but even then you could get in trouble because the gene fluctuations/mixing and whatever else).
> First two - juvenile White-Rumped Shama, next two Red Crested Cardinal (has nothing to do with the Cardinals!) and the last two are that baby White Tern that I posted before - now ~two weeks grown! The Wite Tern photos in very windy conditions and badly overcast sky.
> 
> View attachment 190764
> ...


Great shots, as usual. I hope the labs are processing Covid-19 DNA samples rather than 19 subspecies of Corvid at this time.


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2020)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2020)

tomscott said:


> Tawny Owl fledgling, Cumbria
> 
> Super cute! Absolutely love owls and this was my first ever sighting! This little fledging, just out of the nest, I caught while walking around Hilton, Appleb




I really like your pictures. Well done, Tom.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 12, 2020)

Tongues are intriguing.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Tongues are intriguing.
> 
> Jack


I hope that wasn't aimed at me!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 12, 2020)

Tongue in cheek? I think that one is harmless, unlike this one.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Tongue in cheek? I think that one is harmless, unlike this one.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 190777


Jack
Why are you posting thumbnails?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Jack
> Why are you posting thumbnails?


To annoy you. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2020)

Beautiful shost, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> To annoy you.
> 
> Jack


----------



## ISv (Jun 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Great shots, as usual. I hope the labs are processing Covid-19 DNA samples rather than 19 subspecies of Corvid at this time.


Both! You can't work on vaccine without knowing the variations in ssRNA (and the spike protein as result of the variations) of the virus. To know these variations you have to take samples and process them (and simultaneously obtain also results for the frequency and spread of the infection).


----------



## ISv (Jun 12, 2020)

AlanF said:


> View attachment 190781


In the context of your conversation with Jack this photo is telling a lot!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 12, 2020)

ISv said:


> In the context of your conversation with Jack this photo is telling a lot!


You guys are way over my head now.  

Jack


----------



## snappy604 (Jun 12, 2020)

some birds in the mayan riviera dec 2019


----------



## ISv (Jun 12, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> You guys are way over my head now.
> 
> Jack


"*CR for the Humour" !*


----------



## digigal (Jun 12, 2020)

Some nesting Great Egrets I photographed in Florida last month. I masked out the birds and darkened the busy background in PS. Photographed with my old warhorse, the 7DMK2 + 100-400 II


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2020)

Beautiful shot. Well done, digital,


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> some birds in the mayan riviera dec 2019




Very nice series.


----------



## digigal (Jun 13, 2020)

Sorry for the wrong ID--that's a Snowy, not a Great Egret
Catherine


----------



## Laytonp (Jun 13, 2020)

Ferruginous Pigmy Owl --- Canon Eos 1D-X EF500 F4L IS, 1/800sec, Iso 3200, @700mm- Costa Rica


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2020)

Very nice shot. Well done, Laytonp.


----------



## Laytonp (Jun 13, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice shot. Well done, Laytonp.


ThankYou!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 14, 2020)

Anyone; I need help with this one. Checked all Alberta sparrows - no match. Doesn't seem to be a Grosbeak although it's vaguely similar to a female Rose-breasted.

Jack


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2020)

It looks like a Savannah Sparrow.


----------



## Pape (Jun 14, 2020)

Sorry about ugly pic .
I wonder if anynone else gets problems on grass with focusing. Camera seems focus behind birds to grass where is more contrast ? RP 70-300mm


----------



## AlanF (Jun 14, 2020)

Pape said:


> Sorry about ugly pic .
> I wonder if anynone else gets problems on grass with focusing. Camera seems focus behind birds to grass where is more contrast ? RP 70-300mm


This is why I still prefer a DSLR - it takes what you point the small square at. However, my bridge camera the Sony RX10 IV does pick up a bird against a background of grass and track it as it moves. You see an outline of little green squares dancing around the image.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 14, 2020)

Click said:


> It looks like a Savannah Sparrow.


Thanks, that gives me something to Google for variations!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 14, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks, that gives me something to Google for variations!
> 
> Jack


You wouldn't have a link to one that looks similar, i.e. yellowish breast, eye streaks etc.? Most of what comes up seems rather different to me.

Jack


----------



## Pape (Jun 14, 2020)

AlanF said:


> This is why I still prefer a DSLR - it takes what you point the small square at. However, my bridge camera the Sony RX10 IV does pick up a bird against a background of grass and track it as it moves. You see an outline of little green squares dancing around the image.


Thanks ,not then my equipment only . Could use even smaller focus box what camera offers


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> You wouldn't have a link to one that looks similar, i.e. yellowish breast, eye streaks etc.? Most of what comes up seems rather different to me.
> 
> Jack




Maybe here:









Savannah Sparrow Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


Not all streaky brown birds are impossible to identify: Take a closer look at this one and you’ll see an understated but distinctive sparrow with a short tail, small head, and telltale yellow spot before the eye. Savannah Sparrows are one of the most numerous songbirds in North America, and...



www.allaboutbirds.org


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 14, 2020)

Click said:


> Maybe here:
> 
> http://[URL][URL]https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Savannah_Sparrow/id[/URL][/URL]


Thanks very much. It seems it may be a juvenile with yellowish breast. But they say it has a *short* notched tail ?? The "beauty" of birds (identification). 

Jack


----------



## dcm (Jun 15, 2020)

Robin bathing in my pond. Overcast sky. M6m2, 100-400LII, 2xIII. 

Cropped OOC jpg was better than my LR and PhotoLab attempts. Think I need some to learn a bit more about post processing for birds. I've never really taken the time to get good at it. Any suggestions on where to start or good references?


----------



## Peter in Boulder (Jun 16, 2020)

Nothing special photographically, but here's a couple shots of a Say's Phoebe nest under an awning at the front of our house. I'm leaning out my front door to take these. There are 4 babies in total, but it's rare to see all 4 at once. I tried to step out to get a shot of the babies between parental visits to not make them nervous, but this one landed, fed two of the babies and took off with a fecal sac, all in about 5 seconds.


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Anyone; I need help with this one. Checked all Alberta sparrows - no match. Doesn't seem to be a Grosbeak although it's vaguely similar to a female Rose-breasted.
> 
> Jack



It appears to be some variation of a White-throated Sparrow. Was that the only photo you got of it?

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 17, 2020)

I still haven't had time to edit many photos from the spring migration, but here are a few more warblers, that I have gone through. I took over 45000 pictures the month of May! 7D mkll / EF 600 f4 ll / EF 1.4xlll

Jeremy

Blackburnian Warbler
Blue-winged Warbler
Brewster's Warbler (Blue-winged x Golden-winged)
Hooded Warbler
Mourning Warbler
Prothonotary Warbler


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 17, 2020)

This past weekend, I visited a few warbler sites and was able to see 7 of the endangered Kirtland's Warblers and 2 of the WI rare Prairie Warblers. 7D mkll / EF 600 f4 ll / EF 1.4xlll

Jeremy

Kirtland's Warbler
Prairie Warbler


----------



## AlanF (Jun 17, 2020)

Fantastic haul of warblers! Great stuff.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 17, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> It appears to be some variation of a White-throated Sparrow. Was that the only photo you got of it?
> 
> Jeremy


Thanks Jeremy.

Just two and the poses were similar (deleted). I do have lots of the White-throated but they sure don't appear too similar. This shot was down below and about 20 minutes earlier so they were in the vicinity.

Jack


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Jeremy. Just two and the poses were similar (deleted). I do have lots of the White-throated but they sure don't appear too similar. This shot was down below and about 20 minutes earlier so they were in the vicinity.
> 
> Jack



As you know, different angles, lighting and other factors when viewing a bird, from a certain angle, can really throw off how It appears. If you look closely at your photo, you will see that his face is turned slightly away and up from you. You can still see the white throat, with slim line through, separating the secondary white patch between throat and cheek. Also you can see the yellow lores with white stripe over the eye. The head pattern looks correct as well. If you look at the back, you can see the colors match up too. Backlit birds are some of the toughest to ID, especially when in transitioning phase. There are several sub-species for this bird and it's possible it could be interbred. This is a first spring bird and still not developed into a breeding adult.

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2020)

Beautiful shots, Jeremy.


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2020)

Lovely shot, Jack.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 17, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> This past weekend, I visited a few warbler sites and was able to see 7 of the endangered Kirtland's Warblers and 2 of the WI rare Prairie Warblers. 7D mkll / EF 600 f4 ll / EF 1.4xlll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Boy would I love to be tied to your coattails. Such impressive pics!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 17, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> As you know, different angles, lighting and other factors when viewing a bird, from a certain angle, can really throw off how It appears. If you look closely at your photo, you will see that his face is turned slightly away and up from you. You can still see the white throat, with slim line through, separating the secondary white patch between throat and cheek. Also you can see the yellow lores with white stripe over the eye. The head pattern looks correct as well. If you look at the back, you can see the colors match up too. Backlit birds are some of the toughest to ID, especially when in transitioning phase. There are several sub-species for this bird and it's possible it could be interbred. This is a first spring bird and still not developed into a breeding adult.
> 
> Jeremy


Thanks very much for that bit of education. After your first reply I had looked and caught the slight white throat and with further thought had gegun to align with your assessment and then given the other shot I posted I'm 100% on it being a WT.

Jack


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 17, 2020)

Brown thrashers courting...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 17, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> Brown thrashers courting...
> 
> View attachment 190851
> View attachment 190852


Wow, my wife never courted me with food like that. Oops, maybe it was me that was supposed to supply the food!  Very nice.

Jack


----------



## digigal (Jun 18, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> Brown thrashers courting...
> 
> View attachment 190851
> View attachment 190852


Looks more like an adult feeding a fledgling to me. You know those kids; always wanting to hang around home for a good meal!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 18, 2020)

digigal said:


> Looks more like an adult feeding a fledgling to me. You know those kids; always wanting to hang around home for a good meal!!


I was thinking the same and now for sure based on seeing the short tale. Yes kids always have their mouths open.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Jun 18, 2020)

While observing a Western Bluebird nest, one thing I noted was how both the male and female would search this relatively clear area next to me for bugs/worms for the nestlings. So I decided to lay down and see if I could get some ground level captures of food gathering. This was, IMO, the most interesting shot as the male pivoted to watch and then chase a small flying bug. 





1DX MK III w/600 f/4 II 1/2500 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 18, 2020)

ERHP said:


> While observing a Western Bluebird nest, one thing I noted was how both the male and female would search this relatively clear area next to me for bugs/worms for the nestlings. So I decided to lay down and see if I could get some ground level captures of food gathering. This was, IMO, the most interesting shot as the male pivoted to watch and then chase a small flying bug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it!

Jack


----------



## HenryL (Jun 18, 2020)

ERHP said:


> While observing a Western Bluebird nest, one thing I noted was how both the male and female would search this relatively clear area next to me for bugs/worms for the nestlings. So I decided to lay down and see if I could get some ground level captures of food gathering. This was, IMO, the most interesting shot as the male pivoted to watch and then chase a small flying bug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's waving at ya! Great photo!


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2020)

Great shot, ERHP. I really like your picture.


----------



## ISv (Jun 19, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> This past weekend, I visited a few warbler sites and was able to see 7 of the endangered Kirtland's Warblers and 2 of the WI rare Prairie Warblers. 7D mkll / EF 600 f4 ll / EF 1.4xlll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Great shots Jeremy (no surprise)!


----------



## ISv (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm still following my daughter in her quest for taking shots of insects. As a result - not much shots of birds...
First two are juvenile Northern Cardinal, after that Red-vented Bulbul busy with his pray and finally a juvenile (male judging by the already protruding red color) of House Finch (jealous for the crown of the Bulbul or may be just to show his "pray" ).


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2020)

Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jun 19, 2020)

ERHP said:


> While observing a Western Bluebird nest, one thing I noted was how both the male and female would search this relatively clear area next to me for bugs/worms for the nestlings. So I decided to lay down and see if I could get some ground level captures of food gathering. This was, IMO, the most interesting shot as the male pivoted to watch and then chase a small flying bug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot ERHP, I love the complementary foreground and background colours. Well worth getting down and dirty then!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 20, 2020)

A family of Northern Cardinals


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2020)

Nice series, josephandrews,


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 20, 2020)

A warbler is sending a tweet!
And wood ducks are swimming in a pond covered with cotton tree seeds, that looks like a snow covered pond!


----------



## dcm (Jun 20, 2020)

Another obliging robin hanging out around the pond.

M6m2, 100-400L II, 2x III so 800mm at f/11 on a 32 megapixel sensor in mediocre light. Some subtle _moiré_?


----------



## ISv (Jun 23, 2020)

Finally juvenile Japanese White Eye! They lack the white ring around the eye typical for the adults and use to confuse some visiting birders who mistake it time to time for Amakihi. I think reports for Amakihi as close to the ocean as Waikiki (Oahu) are due to these little troublemakers!
After that a Northern Cardinal (not very good photo but brings some colors to my post). Two photos of juvenile Zebra dove, and after that a White-rumped Shama fighting small centipede (I wouldn't touche that centipede, they are poisonous)! Look carefully on the ground in the second photo - the centipede is still alive and looks happy!


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2020)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jun 25, 2020)

Here is that photo with the "happy" centipede - I over expose that part of the picture. Just in case somebody didn't find it...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 25, 2020)

ISv said:


> Here is that photo with the "happy" centipede - I over expose that part of the picture. Just in case somebody didn't find it...
> 
> View attachment 190998


I sure had to look but once I saw it, it really was visible, maybe better in the previous shot. Nice crisp shot.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 25, 2020)

The blackbirds eat all our cherries in just a few days.


----------



## ISv (Jun 27, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I sure had to look but once I saw it, it really was visible, maybe better in the previous shot. Nice crisp shot.
> 
> Jack


In the field I didn't notice it (I was thinking the bird just lost it). It's the same photo - in PP I increased the exposure on that particular spot for easier localization of the centipede.


----------



## ISv (Jun 27, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The blackbirds eat all our cherries in just a few days.
> View attachment 190999


But you have a few days to easily shoot Black birds! Looks like fair game to me (well, these are not my cherries...).


----------



## AlanF (Jun 27, 2020)

ISv said:


> But you have a few days to easily shoot Black birds! Looks like fair game to me (well, these are not my cherries...).


I am very fond of blackbirds. They sing beautifully and there are fortunately many of them to serenade me, especially at dawn and dusk.


----------



## ISv (Jun 27, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I am very fond of blackbirds. They sing beautifully and there are fortunately many of them to serenade me, especially at dawn and dusk.


"... and there are fortunately many of them to serenade me, especially at dawn and dusk." 
Lucky you! Instead of the black birds I have around Common Myna - they use to roost like hundreds on the same tree and "serenade me" with cacophony of difficult to describe noise even (rarely but it happens!!!) at 2 in the morning. Dawn and dusk it is regular crescendo. My wife says if she buys a gun it would be because of them (and I feel ignored)!


----------



## HenryL (Jun 28, 2020)

Weather has finally started cooperating around here, no rain or wind this weekend, so I finally got out in the kayak with the M6 MkII. I was testing the 100-400II with 2x MkIII converter. It seemed pretty finicky most of the time. If a shot was overexposed at all, or if it was just a very bright subject against a dark background, it would wash out - sometimes badly.

Sometimes, though, it worked just fine. Usually these guys are skittish, flying of as soon as they see someone so if I get a picture at all, it's usually tail feathers in flight. This one must have been super hungry, or just found a large fish supply and was in the zone - it didn't seem to mind me at all bobbing around and drifting closer and closer. Too close - actually had to zoom out to fit the bird in the frame.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2020)

Nice picture, Henry.


----------



## ISv (Jun 29, 2020)

Few more of the same: Japanese White Eye (showing it's acrobatics in the second photo and feeding on Erythrina sp.) and juvenile Red-crested Cardinal. The adult is there for comparing, looks different.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 29, 2020)

Babou, my Yellow Crowned Night Heron buddy from last year, is back for another crab crunching season. Was a bit worried as last year 'he' had a large lump on one leg and seemed to favor it while walking but over time the swelling went down and now it isn't immediately noticeable unless you are looking for it. Babou likes long walks down the river, crabs on the half or full shell, and the occasional underbill scratch.




1DX MK III w/600 f/4L II 1/1250 : f/14 : ISO 1000




1DX MK III w/600 f/4L II 1/2500 : f/9 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2020)

Beautiful shots, ERHP.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2020)

Very nice series, ISv. I really like the picture with the bird upside down.


----------



## HenryL (Jun 29, 2020)

ISv and EHRP - thanks for sharing, loving those images!


----------



## Cog (Jun 29, 2020)

Nightjar/nighthawk/goatsucker (funny names for a funny bird) 



5d m4 + 100-400 II


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2020)

Yes, this is a very funny bird.  Very nice picture, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 30, 2020)

My wife shouted there's a strange bird in the garden. I rushed into the room with camera and saw it was a Sparrowhawk devouring its prey. Got off a few shots through the horrible double glazing - as I have often said, I have never got a sharp shot through double glazing,and this was at iso 4000 on a high resolution sensor.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 2, 2020)

Female wood ducks are a little bit less colorful than the male ones but still so beautiful and elegant.



And this yellow warbler is pretending to be a hummingbird!


----------



## Cog (Jul 3, 2020)

Just bird life...


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2020)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 3, 2020)

Great shots Cog, I like that first one especially.


----------



## Cog (Jul 3, 2020)

Thank you, Click and HenryL!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 3, 2020)

I haven never got a sharp shot through our rubbish double glazing but this Green Woodpecker was sufficiently close that a bit of sharpening gave a reasonable image.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 3, 2020)

Nice one, AlanF. Never seen one of those. Around here lately it seems the crows have chased off everything except red-winged blackbirds. And grackles. Lots of grackles. Haven't seen a red or yellow bird in weeks, so thanks for adding some variety to my day.


----------



## ISv (Jul 3, 2020)

Cog said:


> Just bird life...


Bridled Tern!!! (Onychoprion anaethetus) - at least the birds on the first two photos and the bird on the left side on the third photo. The middle and the right birds on the last photo are may be Sooty Tern (I'm not very sure, could be the light). 
I'm so exited because we have here thousands Sooty terns but the Bridled is very rare vagrant.
Note the grey-brown upperparts (black in the Sooty) and the narrow and getting behind the eyes white forehead patch.
Below is a Sooty Tern from here...


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2020)

Beautiful shot! Well done, ISv.


----------



## Cog (Jul 4, 2020)

ISv said:


> Bridled Tern!!! (Onychoprion anaethetus) - at least the birds on the first two photos and the bird on the left side on the third photo. The middle and the right birds on the last photo are may be Sooty Tern (I'm not very sure, could be the light).
> I'm so exited because we have here thousands Sooty terns but the Bridled is very rare vagrant.
> Note the grey-brown upperparts (black in the Sooty) and the narrow and getting behind the eyes white forehead patch.
> Below is a Sooty Tern from here...
> ...


Thanks, ISv! These are the same kind on all photos. It's the light that made the one on the right look darker. But thanks for a hint. I'll start looking for sooty terns.


----------



## ISv (Jul 4, 2020)

Cog said:


> Thanks, ISv! These are the same kind on all photos. It's the light that made the one on the right look darker. But thanks for a hint. I'll start looking for sooty terns.


Agree! The right one has slightly shorter white patch but it's form match the Bridled (I have no idea if they interbreed). I think this white patch is the easiest way to separate these two species. The color of the back and the upper wings could be very tricky but in proper lighting is like "bingo"! 
Otherwise I think they have overlapping presence in your area and you may find the Sooty rather fast (not the same with the Bridled here - I may spend years looking for it)!


----------



## luka567 (Jul 4, 2020)

https://flic.kr/p/2ji2C3x]

Turdus merula[/url] by https://www.flickr.com/photos/luka567/]Luka Rifelj[/url], on Flickr 

One from this week.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 4, 2020)

European Goldfinch eating a thistle. Miles away and increased 2x in size.


----------



## ISv (Jul 4, 2020)

AlanF said:


> European Goldfinch eating a thistle. Miles away and increased 2x in size.
> View attachment 191114


Great shot Alan!


----------



## ISv (Jul 4, 2020)

I got stuck at home this morning - it was rainy. Later the rain stopped for 1-2 hours. Looking from the lanai I discovered a White Tern above the pool area. I have seen them many times there but didn't believe they are going to lay an egg there - the branch is rather narrow. But they did! And the chick is freshly hatched.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 4, 2020)

ISv said:


> Great shot Alan!


You never know when you might come across a photo opportunity and I always have a camera with me which is why I like lightweight gear.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 4, 2020)

ISv said:


> I got stuck at home this morning - it was rainy. Later the rain stopped for 1-2 hours. Looking from the lanai I discovered a White Tern above the pool area. I have seen them many times there but didn't believe they are going to lay an egg there - the branch is rather narrow. But they did! And the chick is freshly hatched.
> 
> View attachment 191115
> View attachment 191116
> ...


Very cute.


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2020)

That's a very nice picture. Well done, luka567.


----------



## ISv (Jul 5, 2020)

luka567 said:


> https://flic.kr/p/2ji2C3x]
> 
> Turdus merula[/url] by https://www.flickr.com/photos/luka567/]Luka Rifelj[/url], on Flickr
> 
> One from this week.



Leucistic Black Bird? I'm really jealous - never seen one! Good job!!!


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2020)

AlanF said:


> European Goldfinch eating a thistle. Miles away and increased 2x in size.



Lovely shot, Alan. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2020)

ISv said:


> I got stuck at home this morning - it was rainy. Later the rain stopped for 1-2 hours. Looking from the lanai I discovered a White Tern above the pool area. I have seen them many times there but didn't believe they are going to lay an egg there - the branch is rather narrow. But they did! And the chick is freshly hatched.



Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## luka567 (Jul 5, 2020)

ISv said:


> Leucistic Black Bird? I'm really jealous - never seen one! Good job!!!



Indeed, it comes to our lawn almost every day in the summer, it has got some mouths to feed it seems. Been seeing it from 2018 onward.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm still living in the past (2017 now) - the best I can do for the moment given how much catch-up work there is for me to do. I think I've posted Woody before but I've managed to squeeze out a bit more IQ.




Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 5, 2020)

What a clever Pied Wagtail I am catching all this nourishing food this afternoon for my chicks.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 5, 2020)

AlanF said:


> What a clever Pied Wagtail I am catching all this nourishing food this afternoon for my chicks.
> 
> View attachment 191130


It looks so delicious! 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jul 6, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> It looks so delicious!
> 
> Jack


If they see you eating a steak they will comment with !
!


----------



## ISv (Jul 6, 2020)

After the rain yesterday it was kind of feeding frenzy here...
First 3 are Japanese white eye and Common Waxbill feeding on the flowers of Rainbow Eucalyptus (I posted the first photo because... well I just like that eye above the flowers !) After that Red-whiskered Bulbul feeding on the endemic Kokio Hibiscus (or just looking for insects around the flowers) and finally a House Finch decimating a cactus fruit.


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2020)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 6, 2020)

ISv said:


> After the rain yesterday it was kind of feeding frenzy here...
> First 3 are Japanese white eye and Common Waxbill feeding on the flowers of Rainbow Eucalyptus (I posted the first photo because... well I just like that eye above the flowers !) After that Red-whiskered Bulbul feeding on the endemic Kokio Hibiscus (or just looking for insects around the flowers) and finally a House Finch decimating a cactus fruit.
> 
> View attachment 191138
> ...


Nice shots!


----------



## luka567 (Jul 6, 2020)

Nice captures indeed!

One from today ...


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2020)

Very nice shot, Luka.


----------



## ISv (Jul 6, 2020)

luka567 said:


> Nice captures indeed!
> 
> One from today ...


Great - it has a family! I wonder if you can track it to it's nest: leucism is heritable and I would like to see the color of the offspring. Some, if not all of the chicks could be black if they get a dominant (and not mutated gene) from the other parent...


----------



## HenryL (Jul 7, 2020)

I rented the Sigma 150-600 Contemporary this weekend. Started with a walk around the park with the M6II...




Yesterday I put it on the 7DII and took it out on the water. This beauty landed on a low branch and I was able to basically float around the tree for a while looking for her best side.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 7, 2020)

HenryL said:


> I rented the Sigma 150-600 Contemporary this weekend. Started with a walk around the park with the M6II...
> 
> View attachment 191168
> 
> ...


It’s an underrated lens. It will be interesting to see how it stacks up vs the 100-500mm.


----------



## ISv (Jul 7, 2020)

I hope Canon is not going to make the same not very smart move like Nikon: 200-500 with better AF engine and at least slightly better quality control (I have no idea how much it will increase the price but at least the engine shouldn't be that much expensive. The quality control is expensive!) would be really something. I have good copy (as an IQ) but it's slow!
Did I say SLOW? I understand that such a lens will compete with it's more expensive sisters but there is also *another stuff *that is going into considerations when one compares them... *And when buying them!* 200-500 f5.6 is readily available 24/7! The 2.5x more expensive 500 PF is still in back-order - despite at least in the center it's not much better (but even the corners are not *that* much better and when you are taking photos of wild life the corners not always matter...). 
OK - but what about the resolution when you shoot longer distances? What about AF speed and tracking abilities? What about the weight? Off-course the zoom has the advantage to be zoom but I found myself shooting mostly at 500mm... And what about working with converters? 
I really hope Canon will make it the right way (and still money effective!) - just look at the 100-400 last generation, they have a tradition there!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 7, 2020)

ISv said:


> I hope Canon is not going to make the same not very smart move like Nikon: 200-500 with better AF engine and at least slightly better quality control (I have no idea how much it will increase the price but at least the engine shouldn't be that much expensive. The quality control is expensive!) would be really something. I have good copy (as an IQ) but it's slow!
> Did I say SLOW? I understand that such a lens will compete with it's more expensive sisters but there is also *another stuff *that is going into considerations when one compares them... *And when buying them!* 200-500 f5.6 is readily available 24/7! The 2.5x more expensive 500 PF is still in back-order - despite at least in the center it's not much better (but even the corners are not *that* much better and when you are taking photos of wild life the corners not always matter...).
> OK - but what about the resolution when you shoot longer distances? What about AF speed and tracking abilities? What about the weight? Off-course the zoom has the advantage to be zoom but I found myself shooting mostly at 500mm... And what about working with converters?
> I really hope Canon will make it the right way (and still money effective!) - just look at the 100-400 last generation, they have a tradition there!


Noone can complain about the sharpness of your images, your copy of the 200-500mm is really tops! I do quite a lot of BIF and I do need sharpness at the edge of the frame as fast birds are often difficult to keep in the centre of the frame, as well as lightning fast AF. The 100-400mm II does fulfil my needs in. spades. The new f/11 lenses will not be good for BIF as not only are they too long and slow for my liking but they have STM which is slower focussing. I would love Canon to bring out a rival to the Nikon 500mm f/5.6 PF. My copy is as sharp as my former 400mm DO II from centre to edge, just as fast AF and weighs only 200g more than the new 800mm f/11, and 800g in practice less than the DO II. I have full confidence (= desperately hope) that Canon's 100-500mm RF will be as good. If it is and the R5 is able to cope with birds, I'll probably sell off my Canon DSLRs, reluctantly, and get the pair. At the moment, the 5DSR/100-400mm II and the Nikon 500PF keep me very happy. It's still difficult for a mirrorless to beat a DSLR for birds - not even the Sony A7IV does and the A9 has too low resolution for my purposes.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2020)

HenryL said:


> I rented the Sigma 150-600 Contemporary this weekend. Started with a walk around the park with the M6II...
> 
> 
> Yesterday I put it on the 7DII and took it out on the water. This beauty landed on a low branch and I was able to basically float around the tree for a while looking for her best side.




Beautiful shots, Henry. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 7, 2020)

The price of the 100-500mm has just been revealed, £2899. That's high enough for me to wait for a serious while.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 7, 2020)

Another through my crappy double glazing. I was in a zoom meeting and had to grab my camera, which was set up incorrectly for 1/4000s and iso 640 for BIF, and I fired off a shot that required 4 stops pushing in post. For those who say you should never need to push through 4 stops, well I got my best shot of a Sparrowhawk. Too much speculation on R5 and not enough images being posted.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2020)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 7, 2020)

Looking good man, looking good! If shooting through your crappy double glazing gets you pics like that, then I want some installed at my place.


----------



## ISv (Jul 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Another through my crappy double glazing. I was in a zoom meeting and had to grab my camera, which was set up incorrectly for 1/4000s and iso 640 for BIF, and I fired off a shot that required 4 stops pushing in post. For those who say you should never need to push through 4 stops, well I got my best shot of a Sparrowhawk. Too much speculation on R5 and not enough images being posted.
> 
> View attachment 191178


I like this one much better than the previous! It looks like you got a frequent visitor to your garden!


----------



## ISv (Jul 8, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Looking good man, looking good! If shooting through your crappy double glazing gets you pics like that, then I want some installed at my place.


I would skip the double glazing but I want the bird "installed" around!


----------



## ISv (Jul 12, 2020)

A week later the White Tern chick is at least 2X bigger. Still needs some protection at high wind. 
I was outside when noticed a parent coming with a prey. Rushed inside to get the camera but missed the moment of feeding...
~6:30 pm against the west, very strong gusts of the wind. I thing the last was the reason for the parent to stay and protect. At one of the strong gusts I got probably my favorite photo of White Tern. ISO 1000, f.9 and 1/60s. EV -0.67 (just to gain some tiny bit of speed and to protect the highlights. Not really sharp but I like the effects of the high wind blowing from behind - compared to this one all my older photos of the adult bird look kind of boring. No idea what is that thing on the bill of the parent (for sure part of the prey but what part? - they feed the chick with small fish and squid). No fish scales anyway!

BTW - congratulation to all Canon community for these really impressive announcements from Canon! I may rent one day the R5 with the 100-500 and RF 1.4 to see what they are doing in practice. For complete change of the system it's to expensive for me (I have very little doubts that the system will work very good to excellent!).


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2020)

Nice pictures, ISv.


----------



## Cog (Jul 12, 2020)

Playing hide-and-seek with a bittern.


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2020)

Nice shots, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Jul 13, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Cog.


Thank you, Click!
A lonely ranger:


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 13, 2020)

Such fantastic photos.. Been gone awhile - health reasons - but have really enjoyed all the great photos. Hopefully I'l be able to get out in yard and get a few shots - babies everywhere.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 14, 2020)

Pelicans are here and they enjoy swimming under the afternoon sun.
EOS-R + Sigma 60-600 + 1.4EX.
Looking forward to trying the R5 when it is out. It should have even better AF than the R.


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2020)

Very nice shot. Well done,, bhf3737.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 14, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice shot. Well done,, bhf3737.


Thank you Click. It was a warm afternoon and the pelicans were putting a show. Beautiful and impressive birds.


----------



## Cog (Jul 15, 2020)

Sacred bird bathing  Socotra cormorants in the morning.


----------



## Cog (Jul 15, 2020)

He's got some errands to run


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice pictures. I especially like the 3rd one. Well done.


----------



## luka567 (Jul 15, 2020)

ISv said:


> Great - it has a family! I wonder if you can track it to it's nest: leucism is heritable and I would like to see the color of the offspring. Some, if not all of the chicks could be black if they get a dominant (and not mutated gene) from the other parent...





Blackbird by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr

Maybe this one? I am not sure...


----------



## Cog (Jul 16, 2020)

One more cormorant photo


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 16, 2020)

I love winter in Tasmania. Ideal lighting all day without the need to shoot in the morning or afternoon. This a recent shot of an Eastern Rosella having a munch in the coastal vegetation


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 16, 2020)

Who needs Eye AF. Not me says the House Sparrow. When I was a kid, these sparrers were everywhere. Now they are rare.


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2020)

Nice! Well done, Alan.


----------



## Nelu (Jul 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Who needs Eye AF. Not me says the House Sparrow. When I was a kid, these sparrers were everywhere. Now they are rare.
> 
> View attachment 191373


Weird!
Where do you live Alan?
Here, in Calgary, Alberta, they're considered invasive species and a pest. You can't really get rid of them...
This is an European House Sparrow, right?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 16, 2020)

Nelu said:


> Weird!
> Where do you live Alan?
> Here, in Calgary, Alberta, they're considered invasive species and a pest. You can't really get rid of them...
> This is an European House Sparrow, right?


England. We'll take all your sparrows if you take the invasive grey squirrels from here.


----------



## Nelu (Jul 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> England. We'll take all your sparrows if you take the invasive grey squirrels from here.


Oh, thanks for the offer but you can keep the squirrels,too. They're on the house; literally!


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 17, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice! Well done, Alan.



Don't worry Alan - they are all over here at our place.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 17, 2020)

Some shots while playing with my new Econo-Gimbal and carbon fiber legs.

Bewick's Wren







Robin heading home with the chow for the babies.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 19, 2020)

Rather sad. I was teaching my grandson to cycle when we can across this fledgling dunnock by the side of the road. I tried to put in a bushy area but it kept coming back. If only I had eye AF I would have got its eyes in focus. And these DSLRs don't focus anyway because they need AFMA.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 20, 2020)

Towhees in the mossy forests of the PNW.


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2020)

Very nice shots. Well done, Bert.


----------



## Cog (Jul 21, 2020)

Western reef heron


----------



## HenryL (Jul 21, 2020)

Cog said:


> Western reef heron


Great job, Cog. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Cog (Jul 21, 2020)

Thank you, HenryL!
I'm trying to id this tern. He's a smaller kind. Is it a young bridled tern?


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2020)

Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 21, 2020)

A Common Tern chick expecting to receive lunch...



... but it has to go into camouflage lockdown as an opportunistic european herring gull passes overhead ...



... to finally receive the long awaited sand eel


(all: 7DmkII, Sigma 60-600 Sport at 600mm, f/7.1 1/1600s ISO250)

W.


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2020)

Very nice series, Nat WA. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Jul 23, 2020)

This young cormorant dived for fish and then came back to the surface right next to my kayak. I think he looks quite bewildered, like "Hey, whatcha doin' here? It's my spot!"


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2020)

Another very nice shot, Cog.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 23, 2020)

Cog said:


> This young cormorant dived for fish and then came back to the surface right next to my kayak. I think he looks quite bewildered, like "Hey, whatcha doin' here? It's my spot!"


Nice shot - who was more surprised when he popped up, you or him??? Very fortunate that you had the camera ready at that moment. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Jul 23, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Nice shot - who was more surprised when he popped up, you or him??? Very fortunate that you had the camera ready at that moment. Well done.


Thanks! I guess we both were, but for different reasons.  I was shooting terns that were feeding and flying around me.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 23, 2020)

Pacific Wren... I hear these guys singing all the time but it's rare to catch one in an 'able to get a picture' situation.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2020)

Nice series, Bert.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 23, 2020)

Stepmom! A yellow warbler is feeding a sparrow's chick Cowbird's chick (thanks to Jack Douglas for correction) who is several times larger than her.
It seems that in animal kingdom every little life matters.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 23, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Stepmom! A yellow warbler is feeding a sparrow's chick who is several times larger than her.
> It seems that in animal kingdom every little life matters.
> View attachment 191505


Are you sure it isn't a Cow bird?

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 23, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Are you sure it isn't a Cow bird?
> 
> Jack


It may be. Yes, now I can remember reading about this before. Cow birds do lay egg in other bird's nest, similar to what cuckoo birds do. 
Thanks for correction.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 23, 2020)

I've seen the same thing here - Bird Lives Matter!

Not great pictures but you get the idea..


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 24, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I've seen the same thing here - Bird Lives Matter!
> 
> Not great pictures but you get the idea..
> 
> ...


I can read her mind - what did I do to deserve a child like this? 

Jack


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Stepmom! A yellow warbler is feeding a sparrow's chick Cowbird's chick (thanks to Jack Douglas for correction) who is several times larger than her.
> It seems that in animal kingdom every little life matters.




Lovely shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I've seen the same thing here - Bird Lives Matter!
> 
> Not great pictures but you get the idea..








Very nice, Bert.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 24, 2020)

First time I've seen a juvenile Magpie. Not my favourite bird, to say the least, but this one looks almost cute.


----------



## Billybob (Jul 24, 2020)

I love bird portraits!

I hope to be taking shots like this with an R5 pretty soon. 

A little blue heron with its catch. It probably eats 100 fish like this a day. 




A female grackle



A red-shouldered blackbird letting the world know he's here. 



and my favorite. A little blue heron spreading her wings.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 24, 2020)

Billybob said:


> I love bird portraits!
> 
> I hope to be taking shots like this with an R5 pretty soon.
> 
> ...


Great shots! You are so lucky to see birds like those.


----------



## HenryL (Jul 24, 2020)

Billybob said:


> I love bird portraits!
> 
> I hope to be taking shots like this with an R5 pretty soon.
> 
> ...


Nice series, Billybob, especially like that last one.


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice series, Billybob.


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2020)

AlanF said:


> First time I've seen a juvenile Magpie. Not my favourite bird, to say the least, but this one looks almost cute.



LOL Almost cute.



Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> First time I've seen a juvenile Magpie. Not my favourite bird, to say the least, but this one looks almost cute.
> 
> View attachment 191523



I think he's beautiful.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 25, 2020)

Two more Pacific Wrens..


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2020)

Nice pictures, Bert.


----------



## Billybob (Jul 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Great shots! You are so lucky to see birds like those.


I am fortunate indeed. Gainesville, FL opened this wildlife preserve, Sweetwater Wetlands, about five years ago. I didn't get around to visiting it until January. I'm just trying to make up for lost time.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 25, 2020)

Billybob said:


> I am fortunate indeed. Gainesville, FL opened this wildlife preserve, Sweetwater Wetlands, about five years ago. I didn't get around to visiting it until January. I'm just trying to make up for lost time.


We had a great trip to Florida January a year ago, renting a car and doing a circular tour of the birding areas. I’d do it again at the drop of a hat post Covid or vaccination.


----------



## Billybob (Jul 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> We had a great trip to Florida January a year ago, renting a car and doing a circular tour of the birding areas. I’d do it again at the drop of a hat post Covid or vaccination.


 If you're willing, share the names of the Florida birding sites that you particularly enjoyed visiting. Like I said I'm making up for lost time.
Thanks!


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 25, 2020)

Billybob said:


> I am fortunate indeed. Gainesville, FL opened this wildlife preserve, Sweetwater Wetlands, about five years ago. I didn't get around to visiting it until January. I'm just trying to make up for lost time.



My wife and I both grew up down there.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 25, 2020)

Billybob said:


> If you're willing, share the names of the Florida birding sites that you particularly enjoyed visiting. Like I said I'm making up for lost time.
> Thanks!


Flew into Orlando and took this route over a fortnight staying in an amusing set of motels etc.
*Titusville
Merritt Island National Wildlife* Blackpoint Wildlife Drive, Playalinda beach
Cape Kennedy
*Boynton Beach Area
Loxahatchee NWR, 
Wakodahachee Wetlands* -
*Green Cay Nature Center & Wetlands
Everglades NP*
John Pennekamp Coral Reef State Park
*Corkscrew Swamp Sanctuary
Treasure Island 
Honeymoon Island State Recreation Area*

A 5DSR, 5DIV, and two 100-400mm II + TCs for my wife and me were good enough.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Flew into Orlando and took this route over a fortnight staying in an amusing set of motels etc.
> *Titusville
> Merritt Island National Wildlife* Blackpoint Wildlife Drive, Playalinda beach
> Cape Kennedy
> ...




All good places and I know them all well.


----------



## Billybob (Jul 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Flew into Orlando and took this route over a fortnight staying in an amusing set of motels etc.
> *Titusville
> Merritt Island National Wildlife* Blackpoint Wildlife Drive, Playalinda beach
> Cape Kennedy
> ...



Thanks for the list!

Clearly, it's time for me to retire from my full-time pursuits and start enjoying more of the beauty Florida has to offer.


----------



## Neuropsychology (Jul 25, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Stepmom! A yellow warbler is feeding a sparrow's chick Cowbird's chick (thanks to Jack Douglas for correction) who is several times larger than her.
> It seems that in animal kingdom every little life matters.
> View attachment 191505


great pic!


----------



## Macoose (Jul 26, 2020)

Billybob said:


> If you're willing, share the names of the Florida birding sites that you particularly enjoyed visiting. Like I said I'm making up for lost time.
> Thanks!




Circle B Bar Reserve in Lakeland, Fl is very good in the fall through late spring. Unfortunately, They close roughly half of the park in the summer 
for alligator mating season.


----------



## ISv (Jul 26, 2020)

luka567 said:


> Blackbird by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr
> 
> Maybe this one? I am not sure...


Unfortunately nope!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 26, 2020)

I actually photographed a bird today ... wait, it was two! Daddy and his baby boy. And Alan it was a struggle to get an AF point on baby's eye and keep daddy in the frame. Baby has a stout beak and white eyes.




Jack


----------



## ISv (Jul 26, 2020)

Here are few photos of "mine" chick White Tern (I posted few photos of it few weeks ago). I wouldn't post them (windy conditions and not much of light) if it wasn't special event: we are expecting a hurricane 1 (it was 4 few days ago!) to go over the island (or very, very close!) tomorrow evening. I'm not sure this buddy will survive the winds... My goal is to watch it till the dark tomorrow, if it falls I have to take it (I already grab a pound of frozen anchovies that should be OK for ~24-48h). The worst I see is that it's already challenging it's wings - the swimming pool is very close and if it lands there I hardly can help in time... On other hand if it lands on the ground the wings are ensuring soft landing...
If I can take it after (almost sure fall - Pandanus is a soft tree, not offering really stable support - especially in hurricane!!!) I will post photos!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I actually photographed a bird today ... wait, it was two! Daddy and his baby boy. And Alan it was a struggle to get an AF point on baby's eye and keep daddy in the frame. Baby has a stout beak and white eyes.
> 
> View attachment 191559
> 
> ...


EyeAF does have its place.


----------



## ISv (Jul 26, 2020)

AlanF said:


> First time I've seen a juvenile Magpie. Not my favourite bird, to say the least, but this one looks almost cute.
> 
> View attachment 191523


Huh - you make it looking cute! On other hand they are just surviving - their own way!


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2020)

Lovely pictures, ISv. I especially like the first one.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 26, 2020)

I once saw a male Bullfinch in my garden, but coming back from a walk with my camera at hand, I saw a female Bullfinch on a new feeder - the first time I have ever seen a female anywhere. Then the male came along. They both returned in the evening - it's rather exciting. I am wondering whether the design of feeder makes a difference. The old one had a cage around it to keep the squirrels out, which might have inhibited the Bullfinches? The new one is squirrel proof without a cage.


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2020)

Nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Vern (Jul 26, 2020)

Sat in the heat this afternoon and shot some hummingbirds and compared the 5DMKIV to the 5DRS. Autofocus seemed to perform better on the MKIV and definitely had a higher rate of keepers, but the extra pixels on such a small subject helped when the 5DRS did give a good result. First two pics are 5DMKIV, last one is 5DSR. Both with 600II + 1.4XIII and fill flash at ISO800, f 5.6.


----------



## dcm (Jul 26, 2020)

Got to watch three juvenile Swainson's hawks hanging out in the backyard from my office window for a few hours. Twice a parent flew by with a snake and they all joined the chase before returning after the snack. At times they were calling continuously like they were still in the nest.




Eventually the sky cleared a bit and they posed together for a photo.




Also got some video and audio with a shotgun mic. Nothing cinematic, the lighting was awful.


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2020)

Vern said:


> Sat in the heat this afternoon and shot some hummingbirds and compared the 5DMKIV to the 5DRS. Autofocus seemed to perform better on the MKIV and definitely had a higher rate of keepers, but the extra pixels on such a small subject helped when the 5DRS did give a good result. First two pics are 5DMKIV, last one is 5DSR. Both with 600II + 1.4XIII and fill flash at ISO800, f 5.6.




Beautiful series, Vern. I really like the first shot.


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2020)

Very nice shots, dcm.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 27, 2020)

Used this - first time - very pleased:




To do some backyard porch hunting. Got a few. Just House Sparrows.


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2020)

Very nice series, Bert.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 28, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I once saw a male Bullfinch in my garden, but coming back from a walk with my camera at hand, I saw a female Bullfinch on a new feeder - the first time I have ever seen a female anywhere. Then the male came along. They both returned in the evening - it's rather exciting. I am wondering whether the design of feeder makes a difference. The old one had a cage around it to keep the squirrels out, which might have inhibited the Bullfinches? The new one is squirrel proof without a cage.


On registering my new "Squirrel Buster" feeder, discovered it was made in Canada! Not surprising, considering the huge number of birders there, out of proportion to the size of the population, it seems from CR and FM.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 28, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Bert.



Thank you very much Click!


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 28, 2020)

AlanF said:


> On registering my new "Squirrel Buster" feeder, discovered it was made in Canada! Not surprising, considering the huge number of birders there, out of proportion to the size of the population, it seems from CR and FM.




I'm dying over here at the 'Squirrel Buster' name.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 28, 2020)

Had a rare visit from one of my favorite and horribly misnamed little birds yesterday. We call them Brown Creepers. They deserve a better name.


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2020)

Nice pictures, Bert.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 28, 2020)

Juvenile Tree Sparrow this afternoon. If only I had an R5 I would have got the eye in focus.


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2020)

Very nice picture. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Had a rare visit from one of my favorite and horribly misnamed little birds yesterday. We call them Brown Creepers. They deserve a better name.
> 
> View attachment 191617
> 
> ...


Reminded me of my late uncle's favourite saying "jeepers creepers".

Jack


----------



## Vern (Jul 29, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Juvenile Tree Sparrow this afternoon. If only I had an R5 I would have got the eye in focus.
> 
> View attachment 191625


wonderful pose and great lighting


----------



## Vern (Jul 29, 2020)

Couple more hummers with the 5DSR - even managed to get a decent one at f8. Really on the knife edge with ISO -vs- f-stop -vs- DOF -vs- shutter speed. Luckily I figured out how to shoot from an open window, sparing me the sweat factor (96F here today).


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2020)

Beautiful shots. Well done, Vern.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 29, 2020)

Vern said:


> Couple more hummers with the 5DSR - even managed to get a decent one at f8. Really on the knife edge with ISO -vs- f-stop -vs- DOF -vs- shutter speed. Luckily I figured out how to shoot from an open window, sparing me the sweat factor (96F here today).
> View attachment 191626
> View attachment 191627



I’m at F8 before I even turn the camera on....


----------



## AlanF (Jul 29, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I’m at F8 before I even turn the camera on....


Soon it will be f/11.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 29, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Soon it will be f/11.



You thinking that way? Even the 100-500 with the 1.4X @ 700 will be like f/10, right? Can't bring myself to buy the big money lenses, but I sure want one.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 31, 2020)

Little Grebe chick with a fish from mum today.


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2020)

Nice picture, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh, I missed the earlier shot.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 1, 2020)

The Goldfinches in R5 thread got me thinking.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2020)

Alan and Bert,

Nice picture, guys.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 1, 2020)

Here are some initial shots with my R5 and 800mm f/11. It's too early to tell how good the 800mm is. I shot these in jpeg, and Canon's jpeg engine is extremely aggressive in eliminating noise as ISO goes up. I may revisit some of these shots when Adobe starts supporting R5 RAW.

I've suddenly become a fan of ducks.







A female grackle



I was amazed to watch this great blue consume this rather large fish. Unfortunately, I missed the capture. This bird was standing in the same spot when I started the day. I found him with the fish in his mouth as I was leaving two hours later. It probably took him 10-15 min (or longer) to get this fish into its mouth.







A tricolor heron (back) and a little blue heron (front).


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2020)

Beautiful series. Well done, Billybob.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 1, 2020)

Billybob said:


> Here are some initial shots with my R5 and 800mm f/11. It's too early to tell how good the 800mm is. I shot these in jpeg, and Canon's jpeg engine is extremely aggressive in eliminating noise as ISO goes up. I may revisit some of these shots when Adobe starts supporting R5 RAW.
> 
> I've suddenly become a fan of ducks.
> View attachment 191755
> ...


Thanks for posting - fun shots. The site has downsized the images to 2048 px and stripped out the EXIF data. Could you please let us know the actual sizes and the settings.


----------



## dcm (Aug 1, 2020)

Billybob said:


> I was amazed to watch this great blue consume this rather large fish. Unfortunately, I missed the capture. This bird was standing in the same spot when I started the day. I found him with the fish in his mouth as I was living. It probably took him 10-15 min (or longer) to get this fish into its mouth.
> View attachment 191760
> View attachment 191761
> View attachment 191762



That heron must be part pelican.

Thanks for the 800 f/11 photos. It was already at the top of my list. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 1, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Thanks for posting - fun shots. The site has downsized the images to 2048 px and stripped out the EXIF data. Could you please let us know the actual sizes and the settings.



These shots were all cropped down to at least APS-C size. Moreover, they are downsized even more in order to fit on this site. In terms of settings, ISO was 1000-2500 and shutter speed was 1/800 to 1/2000. I don't have time to provide specifics. However, the next time I go out, I will load my shots into a gallery, which will maintain EXIF data.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi Cog. 
Well done getting lined up on him, it can be hard to catch them when they pop up unexpectedly, and they sometimes dive very quickly too.

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> This young cormorant dived for fish and then came back to the surface right next to my kayak. I think he looks quite bewildered, like "Hey, whatcha doin' here? It's my spot!"


----------



## HenryL (Aug 3, 2020)

A couple of portraits from the first day with the R5


----------



## HenryL (Aug 3, 2020)

A few more from this morning out on the water...


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2020)

Very nice series, HenryL.


----------



## Cog (Aug 3, 2020)

A funny episode during breakfast hunting. The gray one also wants the fish:


----------



## Cog (Aug 3, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Cog.
> Well done getting lined up on him, it can be hard to catch them when they pop up unexpectedly, and they sometimes dive very quickly too.
> Cheers, Graham.


Thanks! Yep, they dive faster than I press the button most of the time!


----------



## Cog (Aug 3, 2020)

Egrets


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2020)

Very nice shots, Cog.


----------



## ERHP (Aug 3, 2020)

Sitting at a small seep in the local mountains I've gotten to see a number of birds and small mammals this season. All the parents are bringing their young in for a drink but the most numerous have been seven broods of California Quail, all in various stages of plumage. These were with the 1DX MK III and now waiting for Abode to update CC for the R5 files.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2020)

Great shots, ERHP. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Aug 4, 2020)

Stilts


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2020)

Lovely shots. I especially like the second one. Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 4, 2020)

Visited a socially distanced hide yesterday, which was empty but a couple of windows had been left closed. A wren was flapping to get out. I rushed over to let it out and on the way took a couple of shots. My camera had been set up for BIF at 1/3200, iso320, f/5.6 and I wasn't going to waste time changing it with the bird banging against the glass. The output looked like a black cat in a coal cellar but I pushed through 5 stops and got some reasonable output even after cropping.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 4, 2020)

I tried out the EyeAF on this juvenile barnswallow.


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2020)

It works perfectly.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 6, 2020)

Pair of juvenile Pied Wagtails who have fully fledged.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 7, 2020)

Cog said:


> Stilts




These are awesome. The legs!


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 7, 2020)

Eagle taking a break from fishing at Coronet Bay, WA.


----------



## digigal (Aug 7, 2020)

Now for some awesome R5 picture porn!! These were taken through the window pane at my home of a little water fountain we have for the birds. I was using the CF Express card which resulted in very fast focus and accuracy. Was shooting manually at 400mm, 1/1500, f5.6, handheld using the 100-400 II. The first picture shows what the full frame looks like. The rest are 1:1 crops (~ 1200 x 900 out of the original 8200 x 5500). Catherine


----------



## AlanF (Aug 7, 2020)

digigal said:


> Now for some awesome R5 picture porn!! These were taken through the window pane at my home of a little water fountain we have for the birds. I was using the CF Express card which resulted in very fast focus and accuracy. Was shooting manually at 400mm, 1/1500, f5.6, handheld using the 100-400 II. The first picture shows what the full frame looks like. The rest are 1:1 crops (~ 1200 x 900 out of the original 8200 x 5500). Catherine
> View attachment 191952


The quality is what I was expecting, and it is great to see how well the AF is working, which is what I was hoping for. What AF settings do you use? I haven't used an R and don't know the range of settings.


----------



## digigal (Aug 7, 2020)

For this I was using the full screen with the single point autofocus which I could move to place wherever I wanted it to start tracking. I had it set to Animal + Eye. The level of customization is fantastic so that every button I need to control all the important functions are all clustered around my thumb and forefinger. It's perfectly arranged for me to shoot effectively and is a dream to use.
Catherine


----------



## AlanF (Aug 7, 2020)

digigal said:


> For this I was using the full screen with the single point autofocus which I could move to place wherever I wanted it to start tracking. I had it set to Animal + Eye. The level of customization is fantastic so that every button I need to control all the important functions are all clustered around my thumb and forefinger. It's perfectly arranged for me to shoot effectively and is a dream to use.
> Catherine


Thanks. What I was hoping for. I've bought an EOS R adapter in anticipation and my local dealer says he can get me an R5 by the end of the month. A lot of my old bodies will be on the way to buyers, with luck.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Eagle taking a break from fishing at Coronet Bay, WA.





Very nice series, Bert.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 7, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Bert.



Thanks Click - he was on a piling out in the middle of the Bay - I wanted to get closer but I had no boat..


----------



## Cog (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2020)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Aug 8, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 9, 2020)

Owl at the lake..


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2020)

Great shots! Well done, Bert.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 9, 2020)

Wow great shots Bert63, you even managed to get him to pose for you!


----------



## digigal (Aug 9, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Owl at the lake..


Those are so beautiful --I'm just in love with owls!
Catherine


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 9, 2020)

Click said:


> Great shots! Well done, Bert.


Thanks Click. You’re always supportive and it’s appreciated!


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 9, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Wow great shots Bert63, you even managed to get him to pose for you!



I was driving around the lake looking for eagles and all of a sudden it’s “holy crap there’s an owl on that stick...”. I dive off the road and abandon the Jeep and start sneaking up right? Two small steps, take 300 pictures. Two more steps, 300 more pictures. I kept waiting for him to fly but he hung out for a long long time.

Finally another car went by and he flew. I got some BIFs but they were horrible.

So awesome, and I haven’t seen an owl on that stick sense and I go out there all the time.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 9, 2020)

digigal said:


> Those are so beautiful --I'm just in love with owls!
> Catherine



Me too. We have them all over up here. You hear them more than see them but one night we were camping and we heard them and we went off into the woods to see if we could find them.

No such luck... lol..


----------



## briangus (Aug 14, 2020)

Striated Heron at Sungei Bulow Wetlands Nature Reserve
EOSR and 400mm F2.8 mkII and 2 X conv


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2020)

Very nice series, briangus.


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2020)

Roosting GBH


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2020)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 15, 2020)

dpc said:


> Roosting GBH
> View attachment 192156



I saw the title and thought Ruth Badger Ginsberg.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 15, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> I saw the title and thought Ruth Badger Ginsberg.


It's the abbreviation for Grievous Bodily Harm, a criminal offence over here. The bird is also a Grey Heron here.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 15, 2020)

An Owl named Al.

Do you have


AlanF said:


> It's the abbreviation for Grievous Bodily Harm, a criminal offence over here. The bird is also a Grey Heron here.



Here we call them Great Blue Herons. For some reason the title just grabbed me.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 15, 2020)

So - how many of you have an area that you return to and visit the same bird over and over again for years?

Meet Al. We first got to meet Al in 2015 and have gotten to visit him again in 2017, 18, and 19. He's probably there this year too but we aren't camping this year so we don't know.

He got his name because as we were getting set up in our favorite campsite down at Deception Pass, my wife started yelling to me from the other side of the camper. I thought she was saying there was a guy named Al in our campsite but she was actually saying "there's an Owl in the campsite."

Every time we see him he's a stone's throw from where we saw him the first time. The campsite is just down the street from the house so we drive by all the time to see if we can see him. It's always fun when he's there.

Anyway - here's Al. I'll post some more of him down the road. TBH these are some of the worst of the collection.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 15, 2020)

A few more because why not?


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2020)

Very nice series. Well done, Bert.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 16, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> A few more because why not?
> 
> View attachment 192181
> 
> ...


You can't get enough of him! And neither would I if I could be so lucky.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> You can't get enough of him! And neither would I if I could be so lucky.



You’re right Alan. When we’re out and about doing normal daily stuff we’ll drive through this area just to see if we can spot him. Right after I got my EOS-R we were camping one spot over from this one and he was sitting back under the trees that are in the background of these photos. I got to shoot the EOS-R and 5D4 with the 560mm 100-400 combo back to back. He just sat there and watched while I switched the lenses.

Usually you’ll hear the robins going nuts if he’s around.

Can’t wait to introduce him to the R5.


----------



## briangus (Aug 18, 2020)

Asian Open Billed Stork - Suan Rot Fai Bangkok.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 18, 2020)

briangus said:


> Asian Open Billed Stork - Suan Rot Fai Bangkok.
> 
> View attachment 192222
> 
> ...




These are beautiful.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2020)

Very nice series, briangus.


----------



## Wickedkayaker (Aug 18, 2020)

Hummingbird with the EOS R5 RF 70-200


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2020)

Very nice shot, Wickedkayaker.


----------



## ISv (Aug 19, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It's the abbreviation for Grievous Bodily Harm, a criminal offence over here. The bird is also a Grey Heron here.


It's the Great Blue Heron Alan - note the rusty-brown spot at the shoulder. There is also difference in the coloration on the nec - not visible in the photo. Otherwise very similar...


----------



## ISv (Aug 19, 2020)

I haven't been here for a wile and missed bunch of very nice (up to great!) photos... We are locked again (trails and beaches + sites that I don't use to frequent) and there were just 1-2 places where I can go to shoot. "My" White Tern is already flying, here is a photo of the last stage of checking the wings, and the parents ready to give some lessons in fishing.
After that a photos of White-Rumped Shama - strange looking but at home I figure out that by some reasons it is just changing the feathers around the head (in the field I was thinking - leucistic)!


----------



## Cog (Aug 19, 2020)

Reflections


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2020)

Lovely shots, Cog.


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, ISv.


----------



## Cog (Aug 19, 2020)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, Cog.


Thank you, Click! Your posts are always very encouraging!


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 20, 2020)

Even after two years, EOS-R still rocks.
A Black-necked Stilt searching for food.



And a juvenile white pelican is having fun with tossing up her food (or a marble?) and catching it several times!


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2020)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ISv (Aug 20, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, ISv.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Cog (Aug 20, 2020)

A stilt catching a fish.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2020)

Another very nice shot, Cog. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2020)

Excellent timing. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 23, 2020)

I sent back my 800mm. It was too dark for shooting in the backyard, and I struggled mightily with BIF shooting.

I employed the RF 70-200 for these backyard hawk shots. Man, do I love shooting with a 2.8 lens! It just isn't long enough. Now if Canon could just come out with a compact 500mm f/2.8--I guess I'd settle for a compact 500mm f/4 --I'd be in heaven.

1/200sec, f/2.8, ISO 200



1/200sec, f/2.8, ISO 200




1/200sec, f/2.8, ISO 200



The hawk is about to take flight so I cranked up the shutter and ISO. 1/2000sec, f/2.8, ISO 1250



1/2000sec, f/2.8, ISO 1250



1/2000sec, f/2.8, ISO 1250


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2020)

Very nice series, Billybob.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 23, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I'm new to this thread, and thank those before me who've posted such beautiful bird photos.
> I just got into Canon and FF with the R5 and 4 RF lenses. This was taken from my house through a window to a hummingbird feeder outside. Taken on a tripod with RF 70-200 L IS at 100mm, f2.8 1/250" ISO 200. I used a wider angle (full image in 1st photo) to try to catch flight within any part of the view. The 5 photos are taken with electronic front shutter at 12fps and are cropped to enlarge the hummingbird vicinity. Not as great as most of y'all, but it's a start.


Nice series. The 70-200 is an amazing lens. You are going to enjoy it. If you want to capture the hummingbird (or any bird) in flight, you have to be willing to go with a high shutter speed. 1/1600 is about the minimum price of admission. You have an R5, so don't be afraid to let the ISO rise as well. Experiment. Put it in auto ISO, maybe with a ISO 2000 max or, if you shoot RAW, peg the ISO at 800 or 1000 and be willing to raise the exposure on your computer. 

Good Light!


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm new to this thread, and would like to thank those who've previously posted such beautiful bird photos.
I just got into Canon as well as FF with the R5 and 4 RF lenses. This was taken from my house through a window to a hummingbird feeder outside. Taken on a tripod with RF 70-200 L IS at 100mm, f2.8 1/250" ISO 200, electronic front curtain, 12fps and 5 frames. I used a wider angle to try to catch flight within any part of the view. The first frame is shown at full size and then cropped near the humminbird (as as the next 4 frames). I know it's not as great as most of y'all, but it's a start.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 23, 2020)

Billybob said:


> Nice series. The 70-200 is an amazing lens. You are going to enjoy it. If you want to capture the hummingbird (or any bird) in flight, you have to be willing to go with a high shutter speed. 1/1600 is about the minimum price of admission. You have an R5, so don't be afraid to let the ISO rise as well. Experiment. Put it in auto ISO, maybe with a ISO 2000 max or, if you shoot RAW, peg the ISO at 800 or 1000 and be willing to raise the exposure on your computer.
> 
> Good Light!


Thanks for your feedback. (In my first post I noticed the my photos had some parts lost when uploading, so I reframed the crops and re-posted everything). I've taken lots of landscape & high magnification flowers with insect shots, but am new to birding shots so I'll have to learn what works there, as high-speed motion stuff is completely different from what I'm used to. Also, I've enjoyed my non-Adobe post processing flow, but with the new R5 they can't process raws (doh!) like I always did before. So I guess I'll use work-arounds until they do (or else bite the bullet and start an Adobe post flow).


----------



## Billybob (Aug 23, 2020)

It's hard to avoid the 900lb gorilla that is Adobe. I must say that I love how Adobe handles R5 files. But I understand why you might not want to use Adobe. I think that Capture One has also added R5 support, so that's an option.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 23, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I'm new to this thread, and would like to thank those who've previously posted such beautiful bird photos.
> I just got into Canon as well as FF with the R5 and 4 RF lenses. This was taken from my house through a window to a hummingbird feeder outside. Taken on a tripod with RF 70-200 L IS at 100mm, f2.8 1/250" ISO 200, electronic front curtain, 12fps and 5 frames. I used a wider angle to try to catch flight within any part of the view. The first frame is shown at full size and then cropped near the humminbird (as as the next 4 frames). I know it's not as great as most of y'all, but it's a start.




Looks great to me bud! Keep shooting and sharing - we all love a good photo.

I want my freaking R5 so bad...


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 23, 2020)

ISv said:


> I haven't been here for a wile and missed bunch of very nice (up to great!) photos... We are locked again (trails and beaches + sites that I don't use to frequent) and there were just 1-2 places where I can go to shoot. "My" White Tern is already flying, here is a photo of the last stage of checking the wings, and the parents ready to give some lessons in fishing.
> After that a photos of White-Rumped Shama - strange looking but at home I figure out that by some reasons it is just changing the feathers around the head (in the field I was thinking - leucistic)!
> 
> View attachment 192229
> ...



Noticed you weren't around. Welcome back - great photos!


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 23, 2020)

So, let's start with the nest. It's been in the tree for 22 years - plus or minus - and it's used by the same pair every year. They usually have two eaglets a season and we live in this campground when there isn't a global pandemic so we get to watch them a lot.

Where the nest is located you're looking at the only place to view it. The road drops off down a hill so the nest disappears quickly, and if you move to the left or right it disappears behind the trees.

Because it's so high it rarely gets good light because of the surrounding hills. By the time the sun hits it it's already too bright but with the surrounding hills you take what you get.




And typical bad baby behavior...


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 23, 2020)

So one day a crow in a neighboring tree is hassling the babies and mom gets angry and finally goes after it. As she leaves the nest tree she clips a couple of branches and you can see the needles and debris in her wake. Steep dive here before pulling up to chase the crow in the neighboring tree.


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2020)

Very nice series, Bert.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 23, 2020)

Missed a few of the center frames - was zoomed too close and panicking because I was sure I was screwing the sequence up - I was completely unprepared (as usual) and got lucky (as usual). The climb and landing.

These are cropped and shrunk but they still look decent. One of my favorite sequences.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Bert63 (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice! I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 24, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice! I especially like the last picture.



Thanks Click!


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 24, 2020)

Mugshots. He looks guilty.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 24, 2020)

Today must be eagle day...I'm in! Put the R5 in crop mode, trying to see how well it stands in for my 7DII. Methinks the 7DII is hitting the auction block...or not. I'm feeling kinda sentimental about it. Hmmm...decisions, decisions.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 24, 2020)

Some shore birds from today...





..


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm still waiting to get the RF 100-500mm f4.5-7.1 L IS so that I can take long telephoto high-magnification shots of flowers and birds on my R5, since the graph of its background blur size at 500mm is almost identical to that of my MFT Olympus 300mm f4 lens, while the Canon resolution and color depth should go far beyond what Olympus can do. But since I don't have it, and I can't get (yet) R5 raw files through my DXO post pipeline, I was hoping that you wouldn't mind if I ran a few photos I just took with my Olympus 300mm lens since that raw file goes through my DXO. Here are some crops at 1:1 with it:


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice shots, usern4cr. I especially like the 2nd one.


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2020)

Very nice series, HenryL.


----------



## dpc (Aug 24, 2020)

Juvenile house sparrows ready to leave the nest


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2020)

So cute. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 24, 2020)

A Dunnock or Hedgesparrow today.


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2020)

Very nice shots, I especially like the second one.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 25, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Today must be eagle day...I'm in! Put the R5 in crop mode, trying to see how well it stands in for my 7DII. Methinks the 7DII is hitting the auction block...or not. I'm feeling kinda sentimental about it. Hmmm...decisions, decisions.
> 
> View attachment 192376
> 
> View attachment 192377



Funny - in the car right now I have my EOS-R, the 5D4, and the.........7D2. I've been 'nostalgia' shooting it for two days now and I'll never get rid of it.

Which lens did you use to get these? They're very good! Up here every day is eagle day. The only question is whether or not you can get to them..


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 25, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I'm still waiting to get the RF 100-500mm f4.5-7.1 L IS so that I can take long telephoto high-magnification shots of flowers and birds on my R5, since the graph of its background blur size at 500mm is almost identical to that of my MFT Olympus 300mm f4 lens, while the Canon resolution and color depth should go far beyond what Olympus can do. But since I don't have it, and I can't get (yet) R5 raw files through my DXO post pipeline, I was hoping that you wouldn't mind if I ran a few photos I just took with my Olympus 300mm lens since that raw file goes through my DXO. Here are some crops at 1:1 with it:
> View attachment 192385
> View attachment 192386
> View attachment 192387




These are great - so super sharp - and it's good to see another DxO user. I love it. That plus Nik and a little Topaz Studio from time to time and I'm good to go..


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> A Dunnock or Hedgesparrow today.
> 
> View attachment 192396
> View attachment 192397



These are beautiful Alan - which set up did you use to get these?


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 25, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> These are great - so super sharp - and it's good to see another DxO user. I love it. That plus Nik and a little Topaz Studio from time to time and I'm good to go..


Thanks, Bert.

I've been really happy with DXO PhotoLab as it gives some very easy to learn & simple ways to make some very big improvements to your images - especially if your images have more grain in them (like from a MFT sensor - ahem, cough, cough!) it can make it smooth as butter, and the sharpening tools and color/brightness corrections it allows with a few easy sliders lets "amateurs" like me get some surprising results (like those hummingbirds). It can't do a lot of really fancy stuff that you can with Lightroom & Photoshop, but I use AffinityPhoto for a few of those things (but I'm new to it and not an expert at all). I use PTGui to stitch panoramas, and have a self-customized tripod setup with dual Nodal Ninja ball-stop rotaters for fast & precise multi-row panorama alignment if you're into gigapixel landscape panos, etc. Now I got lucky enough to get the R5 at launch but that scuttled my ability to use its raw files in the programs I rely on - DOH!

For all of the people that do use Lightroom and Photoshop, you can all enjoy the fact that they already got R5 raw file input working (I heard), and you can all say to me in unison, "You get what you pay for!". I'm so jealous!


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 25, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, Bert.
> 
> I've been really happy with DXO PhotoLab as it gives some very easy to learn & simple ways to make some very big improvements to your images - especially if your images have more grain in them (like from a MFT sensor - ahem, cough, cough!) it can make it smooth as butter, and the sharpening tools and color/brightness corrections it allows with a few easy sliders lets "amateurs" like me get some surprising results (like those hummingbirds). It can't do a lot of really fancy stuff that you can with Lightroom & Photoshop, but I use AffinityPhoto for a few of those things (but I'm new to it and not an expert at all). I use PTGui to stitch panoramas, and have a self-customized tripod setup with dual Nodal Ninja ball-stop rotaters for fast & precise multi-row panorama alignment if you're into gigapixel landscape panos, etc. Now I got lucky enough to get the R5 at launch but that scuttled my ability to use its raw files in the programs I rely on - DOH!
> 
> For all of the people that do use Lightroom and Photoshop, you can all enjoy the fact that they already got R5 raw file input working (I heard), and you can all say to me in unison, "You get what you pay for!". I'm so jealous!



DxO won't be far behind.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 26, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Funny - in the car right now I have my EOS-R, the 5D4, and the.........7D2. I've been 'nostalgia' shooting it for two days now and I'll never get rid of it.
> 
> Which lens did you use to get these? They're very good! Up here every day is eagle day. The only question is whether or not you can get to them..


Thanks, Bert63. These are with the 100-400 MkII + 1.4x III. I sold a 500/4IS couple of years ago because it just wasn't being used. Last year I bought the 100-400 and it's been great, couldn't be happier.

I wish I could justify keeping the 7D2 for a second body. I'm not going to replace my 100-400 with the 100-500, so that and a 100L macro is the only EF glass I'll have. Could use those on the 7, but they are better on the R5 in any case.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 26, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> DxO won't be far behind.


Hope not...I started using it this year mostly for noise reduction and it's the only one of my three apps that don't have support yet. C1 just got it late last week, but still...I was really getting on well with DXO. Hope it updates very soon.


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 26, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Thanks, Bert63. These are with the 100-400 MkII + 1.4x III. I sold a 500/4IS couple of years ago because it just wasn't being used. Last year I bought the 100-400 and it's been great, couldn't be happier.
> 
> I wish I could justify keeping the 7D2 for a second body. I'm not going to replace my 100-400 with the 100-500, so that and a 100L macro is the only EF glass I'll have. Could use those on the 7, but they are better on the R5 in any case.



My go-to lens combo as well - including the 1.4X III.

Lately I’ve been shooting the 100-400 naked to see how much I’d miss the 1.4 when I get the 100-500L. Come to find out I don’t miss it as much as I thought I would.

The 7D2 went back in its bag today. Went out yesterday evening and the hawks were flying down at the beach. Had a chance to get some BIFs and checked settings and started shooting. Once he got out of range I reviewed photos and discovered I shot them under.

Completely my fault but we pulled up and I jumped out of the car and started shooting in one movement... All the way home I was thinking that it never would have happened if I was shooting the EOS-R.

Can’t wait for my R5 to get here.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Hope not...I started using it this year mostly for noise reduction and it's the only one of my three apps that don't have support yet. C1 just got it late last week, but still...I was really getting on well with DXO. Hope it updates very soon.


It's usually slow updating, I am afraid. I'll be using Adobe to convert to dng files and then PhotoNinja until DxO updates.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 26, 2020)

I wanted to make sure my R5 and 320GB CFexpress card worked at max load, so I took a 8K Raw video through a window of my hummingbird feeder till it was full. Settings: RF 70-200 L IS at 200mm, 1/2000" f2.8 autoISO. I finally figured out how to see individual frames in DPP and output an interesting 1:1 crop from 3 frames, with the last frame duplicated to show the full frame (originally 8K wide from the video raw frame - sweet!). The focus was so shallow that this hummingbird actually flew from slightly too near to slightly too far from focus, and left behind a little "calling card".  I know next time to maybe try 1/4000" and f5.6 or so for better DOF.

Verdict: The R5 8K works, and is a new way for a stills photographer to merge with video! Oh, ... and the R5 really does rock!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2020)

I took out the 90D with the 100-400mm II as I hadn't used the camera for a long while. The Little Grebe chick that I saw being fed by mum at the beginning of the month can now fish for itself. This is a tiny crop as the little bird was far away. The 100-400mm on the 90D has the equivalent reach of an f/11 800mm on an R6 or 1DXIII.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 26, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I took out the 90D with the 100-400mm II as I hadn't used the camera for a long while. The Little Grebe chick that I saw being fed by mum at the beginning of the month can now fish for itself. This is a tiny crop as the little bird was far away. The 100-400mm on the 90D has the equivalent reach of an f/11 800mm on an R6 or 1DXIII.
> View attachment 192432


That's some beautiful detail you've got there. I'm looking forward to getting the RF 100-500 and hope it's as good as this. If so, it's going to be fun!


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 27, 2020)

Just some crows. Love these guys - clever beyond words..


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2020)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Just some crows. Love these guys - clever beyond words..




I really like your series. I especially like the 3rd shot.


----------



## tron (Aug 27, 2020)

90D + 100-400 II day for me too. I took the combo with me at work. Just as I entered I saw the common kestrel.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 27, 2020)

I was a very early adopter of the 90D and had to wait a few months until DxO PL was updated to recognise it. I reviewed it here favourably, using dng converted files and then PhotoNinja and was very impressed. But, when DxO became compatible, I became disappointed with the noisy images. Eventually, I discovered the lens sharpness tool in DxO was the cause of the problem so I now use DxO without sharpening and then sharpen with Topaz. The 90D gives very nice detailed images and focuses on what you point it at - that's not a joke, the centre AF spot is very good and great for static shots. For BIF, the centre 9 points are reasonable but not outstanding for AF.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice. Well done, Tron.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 27, 2020)

I took out the 90D with the Sigma 150-600mm C to compare it with the 100-400mm II. The Little Grebes were further away than yesterday and needed the 600mm. The keeper rate with the chick catching a fish was very low as it was difficult to hold the tiny target in the centre spot and the focus wandered off to the waves. This is where EyeAF would have been very useful. The quality of the images that were in focus isn't bad. I'm really intrigued to try out the R5. These are excessive crops of 1000px wide or so of the birds. The Sigma IQ is much better than its reputation.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2020)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Aug 28, 2020)

Out of curiosity, I tried my 100-400 II with a 1.4 extender on a Canon R. I liked the AF on birds, but BIF experience disappointed me. AF was VERY slow.
Some plovers lurking among mangrove sprouts.


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2020)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Cog.


----------



## tron (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks for the info Cog. Although I do have the specific combo I haven't tested it EOS R like this since my 5DsR and 5DIV work fine with 500mmII + 2XII for ... equally static subjects. And removing the 2XIII makes them capable for BIF photos (to tell the truth I use 5DsR for that). EOS 5DIV has taken some very nice shots at 1000mm but that's all. Lately I use mostly 5DsR +1000mm for static shots of birds that are far away when I have all my equipment in car and D850/D500+500mmPF for BIF. If I have to take one combo in an excursion it's the later to be covered for BIF.

P.S 5DsR and D500/D850+500mmPf combo were actually suggestions made by Alan - Many Thanks for that!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 28, 2020)

Cog said:


> Out of curiosity, I tried my 100-400 II with a 1.4 extender on a Canon R. I liked the AF on birds, but BIF experience disappointed me. AF was VERY slow.
> Some plovers lurking among mangrove sprouts.


I've used the 100-400mm II + 1.4xTCIII on the 5DIV and it's fine for BIF - within the usual limitations of the 5DIV. I've also got some very good BIF on the 5DSR using the centre point+4 helpers. There is a fredmranda thread about the combo on the R5 and one guy has even picked up dragonflies. The R has had a poor reputation for BIF, but the R5 is a great leap forward.


----------



## tron (Aug 28, 2020)

I wonder how R5 would behave when trying to shoot swallows and swifts.
These are "crazy" BIF situations. I had success with D500 when shooting swallows in distance and lower success rate (but with some good shots) when shooting swifts with D850 in closer distance. I know I am comparing apples to orranges but birds do not give us options!

I had made many experiments with D850. I didn't notice a setting affecting the success rate significantly!
Always set on AF-C. Priority either Release or Focus. The later resulted very slow frame rate (of course!).
Subjects set to erratic or not. Frames per sec tested: 6, 7, 9. (Buffer shockingly less than D500 with the exact same card: Sony G series XQD 240GB and quality set to maximum for both cameras: RAW 14bit). I also made some other tests with no different result but right now I do not have the camera with me. It involved how fast camera keeps or changes focus I think but the exact term escapes me. It is in the same "page' where we chose if subjects are erratic or not.

But anyway I took more than 1000 shots so I got some good ones (Success was not determined by correct focus only, but with distance and lighting too which are not camera's fault of course!)


----------



## Cog (Aug 28, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures. Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Cog (Aug 28, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I've used the 100-400mm II + 1.4xTCIII on the 5DIV and it's fine for BIF - within the usual limitations of the 5DIV....The R has had a poor reputation for BIF, but the R5 is a great leap forward.


100-400mm II (+ 1.4xTCIII) + 5DIV is what I use for BIF, too. No complains. Just wanted to see how Canon mirrorless camera copes with it. I've had bad luck with Olympus om-d1 m2 + 300mm when I shoot BIF, but I love this combo for static birds. I guess Canon R is kind of the same story. And I'm also curious about R5.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 28, 2020)

Cog said:


> Out of curiosity, I tried my 100-400 II with a 1.4 extender on a Canon R. I liked the AF on birds, but BIF experience disappointed me. AF was VERY slow.
> Some plovers lurking among mangrove sprouts.


Beautiful photos, Cog! The mangrove spikes would be really hard on the AF to follow the bird. Did you use with animal eye servo AF, or MF for it?


----------



## Cog (Aug 28, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful photos, Cog! The mangrove spikes would be really hard on the AF to follow the bird. Did you use with animal eye servo AF, or MF for it?


Thank you! I don't often use this camera, I just rent it from time time from a friend of mine. I'm not sure if Canon R has animal eye AF. I thought it was the R5 feature. So it was regular one point Servo AF because the bird was constantly moving.


----------



## tron (Aug 28, 2020)

@Cog: Exactly. EOS R does not have animal eye AF.

I checked firmware history at





__





EOS R - Support - Download drivers, software and manuals - Canon Europe


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon-europe.com





and there was not a reference to animal eye AF for any firmware release up to current (1.7.0)


----------



## ISv (Aug 30, 2020)

We got here the first migratory birds with 2-3 interesting (I mean rare for the Islands) guests. My first encounter with the Lesser Yellowlegs! Not very good photos but the bird was keeping a distance over that warm swamp. These are coming here almost every year but in small numbers (usually as 1-3) and don't stay for long.
Anyway - these are my first photos of the species!


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2020)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 31, 2020)

while not as nice as many of the recent shots.. it was amusing to catch this duck horking down a large snail and almost choking on it


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2020)

Very nice shots, snappy604.


----------



## ISv (Aug 31, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, ISv.


Thanks Click! You are supportive as always but I would like to get better photos of this one (and few others that come time to time to that place). There are many technical problems to get closer to the birds there (and maybe it's the reason why they love that place), and practically impossible to change the angle of shooting. I was not able to follow the bird after taking off because the brush left of me (but it was doing +/- good hide before that). With the heat haze from the water it's also hard - these birds are not necessarily staying there during the "winter" season (August and usually the first half of September are the hottest here)...
Anyway after a few months I got something new for me - like fresh air in the cave!!!


----------



## Bert63 (Aug 31, 2020)

Just for fun. Horrible quality and taken from a mile away.

Crab - it's what's for dinner.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2020)

Very nice series, Bert63.


----------



## ISv (Sep 2, 2020)

WOW! Mile away?!!!!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Just for fun. Horrible quality and taken from a mile away.
> 
> Crab - it's what's for dinner.





ISv said:


> WOW! Mile away?!!!!



Let's estimate the distance, assuming the eagle is ~90 cm long.
For the closest distance, if Bert was showing the full image, downsized by the website to the usual 2048 px wide, and his 100-400mm II at 400mm, then the calculated distance is 80m or 0.05 miles.
At the other extreme, suppose he was using an R5 with the lens at 560mm with his TC, and he had cropped the image to 2048 px, then the distance would be 450m or 0.28 miles.
A slight exaggeration, or just poetic licence.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2020)

Went out to find the Little Grebe chick catching fish, this time fully armed with 700mm. And I was able to get pretty close to this small bird.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2020)

Very impressive close-up.

Nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 3, 2020)

Shots from last weekend two different locations. (EOS-R + Sigma 60-600mm).
A lesser Greater yellowlegs sandpiper flying away.


And another two searching for food.


----------



## ISv (Sep 3, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Went out to find the Little Grebe chick catching fish, this time fully armed with 700mm. And I was able to get pretty close to this small bird.
> 
> View attachment 192566
> View attachment 192567


 - Alan, I like your photos better than your mat despite both are top... Great shots (mat is boring)!


----------



## ISv (Sep 3, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Shots from last weekend two different locations. (EOS-R + Sigma 60-600mm).
> A lesser yellowlegs sandpiper flying away.
> View attachment 192582
> 
> ...


bhf3737 - I like your shots but I have some problems with the ID: these two species are really hard (if hard is enough!) but in generally the Lesser Yellowlegs have dark bill from the base to the point (or almost). From your photos I see bills lighter at the base (actually almost 1/2 of the bill) what is a feature of the Greater Yellow legs. The bill itself is kind of longer than one the Lessers will have - the Greaters have it. The slightly uplifted bill of the Greaters is not always seen! Good feature is the size of the bird if you can compare it with something (not helping in this case, except you did measure the size of the stones around). If I'm right and you have the Greater Yellowlegs - I'm really jellos: these are very rare vagrants here... I'm not sure I will see one in my lifespan!
Good photos anyway!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 3, 2020)

ISv said:


> - Alan, I like your photos better than your mat despite both are top... Great shots (mat is boring)!


What does "mat" mean? (In my limited vocabulary, mat is something to wipe my feet on).


----------



## ISv (Sep 3, 2020)

In my "extremely rich" LOL vocabulary it's a shortcut to mathematics !
BTW thanks for teaching me one new word in English!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 3, 2020)

ISv said:


> In my "extremely rich" LOL vocabulary it's a shortcut to mathematics !
> BTW thanks for teaching me one new word in English!


In US English it's Math, in British English it's Maths. That's another two for you (1+1 = 2).


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 3, 2020)

ISv said:


> bhf3737 - I like your shots but I have some problems with the ID: these two species are really hard (if hard is enough!) but in generally the Lesser Yellowlegs have dark bill from the base to the point (or almost). From your photos I see bills lighter at the base (actually almost 1/2 of the bill) what is a feature of the Greater Yellow legs. The bill itself is kind of longer than one the Lessers will have - the Greaters have it. The slightly uplifted bill of the Greaters is not always seen! Good feature is the size of the bird if you can compare it with something (not helping in this case, except you did measure the size of the stones around). If I'm right and you have the Greater Yellowlegs - I'm really jellos: these are very rare vagrants here... I'm not sure I will see one in my lifespan!
> Good photos anyway!


Thanks ISv. Great observation. I just looked at the feather pattern towards the tail that seems to be a line of dots usually more visible in case of the Lesser. I did not notice the bill and I think you are right. CornellLab's All About Birds says that in the Lesser case the bill is shorter and its length from tip to base is almost the same as from the base to the back of the neck. In case of Greater, the bill is longer. So these were Greater Yellowlegs, I guess. As for size, from the point I saw them, they were about 30cm tall, I think. I hadn't seen them before, so one more in my bookmarks. Thanks again.


----------



## ISv (Sep 4, 2020)

AlanF said:


> In US English it's Math, in British English it's Maths. That's another two for you (1+1 = 2).


OK: Thanks x2!


----------



## ISv (Sep 4, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Thanks ISv. Great observation. I just looked at the feather pattern towards the tail that seems to be a line of dots usually more visible in case of the Lesser. I did not notice the bill and I think you are right. CornellLab's All About Birds says that in the Lesser case the bill is shorter and its length from tip to base is almost the same as from the base to the back of the neck. In case of Greater, the bill is longer. So these were Greater Yellowlegs, I guess. As for size, from the point I saw them, they were about 30cm tall, I think. I hadn't seen them before, so one more in my bookmarks. Thanks again.


I wouldn't relay on the feather pattern since it changes with the age, season e.t.c. For these two species the size of the bird, the length of the bill, the coloration of the bill are the most important. There is one more feature that should separate them in the field/photos: in the Lesser the small feathers around the base of the bill are reaching to the nostril. In the Greater they are separated from the nostril. In my photos of the Lesser I found this hard to see (on some photos it is "check" in others no: the angle of the view and how dirty/wet these feathers (and the base of the bill) are, makes it not very reliable in the field or from photos (at least my photos - I did'n have an optimal light).


----------



## ISv (Sep 6, 2020)

These are from today: Black-necked Stilt (the Hawaiian subspecies - Himantopus mexicanus knudseni). Cog posted recently photos of the Black-winged Stilt and bhf3737 of the nominal Black-necked (both on page 1069 i think).


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice series, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## Billybob (Sep 7, 2020)

I took the 100-500L out for a spin, and I was thoroughly impressed. The f/7.1 max aperture at 500mm was not an issue at all. It was great and amazing having this much flexibility in such a small package.













Still working on my BIF technique. These will look better with practice.








I was amazed to see sandhill crane here in Florida in the summer. I thought that they all migrated north. Regardless, I was extremely happy to see a couple hanging out in the Florida heat. 








A bit of a cheat. It's easier catching egrets in flight soon after they take off. 




And the Great Egret is simply a beautiful bird.




Is this really a birds-only forum? Here's a bonus, a Gulf Fritillary, which is a gorgeous butterfly from the underside.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2020)

Very nice series. Well done, Billybob.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 7, 2020)

Billybob said:


> I took the 100-500L out for a spin, and I was thoroughly impressed. The f/7.1 max aperture at 500mm was not an issue at all. It was great and amazing having this much flexibility in such a small package.
> 
> Is this really a birds-only forum? Here's a bonus, a Gulf Fritillary, which is a gorgeous butterfly from the underside.



We are a broad-minded bunch here. There is a specialist thread if you are interested for butterflies https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/butterflies-moths-and-assorted-insects.31073/
How did you focus on the butterfly? I am intrigued whether the eyeAF works on insects as I photo dragonflies and butterflies when birds aren't around.


----------



## Billybob (Sep 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> We are a broad-minded bunch here. There is a specialist thread if you are interested for butterflies https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/butterflies-moths-and-assorted-insects.31073/
> How did you focus on the butterfly? I am intrigued whether the eyeAF works on insects as I photo dragonflies and butterflies when birds aren't around.



Thanks for the link! Is there one for wildlife in general? No need to respond, I found the "Reptiles and Amphibians" thread. I had a nice shot of a young gator, but I didn't want to push the envelop by including it.

The eye-focus didn't work on the butterfly--I think the eyes are either too small or too alien. Instead, the camera picked out the image in the center of the frame and put a box around it. That worked fine when the the butterfly was stationary but was not very effective when the butterfly was in flight. I only got one semi-decent shot of the butterfly in flight (this image is a little soft).


----------



## AlanF (Sep 8, 2020)

Billybob said:


> Thanks for the link! Is there one for wildlife in general? No need to respond, I found the "Reptiles and Amphibians" thread. I had a nice shot of a young gator, but I didn't want to push the envelop by including it.
> 
> The eye-focus didn't work on the butterfly--I think the eyes are either too small or too alien. Instead, the camera picked out the image in the center of the frame and put a box around it. That worked fine when the the butterfly was stationary but was not very effective when the butterfly was in flight. I only got one semi-decent shot of the butterfly in flight (this image is a little soft).


Butterflies in flight are very, very difficult to photo - congratulations. Did the camera just pick it up as it was flying? When you can’t use AF can you simply focus a small spot on the head, which is what I do on the DSLR?


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2020)

Lovely shot, Billybob.


----------



## Billybob (Sep 8, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Butterflies in flight are very, very difficult to photo - congratulations. Did the camera just pick it up as it was flying? When you can’t use AF can you simply focus a small spot on the head, which is what I do on the DSLR?


I generally rely on having a lot of megapixels, shooting from a distance, then cropping as much as needed. I try to focus on the body--the head is too small-- when it is at rest on the plant and then anticipate its movement when it leaves. I was better at it with the DSLR. I'd appreciate any tips you have, but perhaps it's time to move to the butterfly thread.


----------



## Billybob (Sep 8, 2020)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, Billybob.


Thanks!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 8, 2020)

Billybob said:


> I generally rely on having a lot of megapixels, shooting from a distance, then cropping as much as needed. I try to focus on the body--the head is too small-- when it is at rest on the plant and then anticipate its movement when it leaves. I was better at it with the DSLR. I'd appreciate any tips you have, but perhaps it's time to move to the butterfly thread.


I usually shoot from 3m with 400/560mm on a 5DSR or equivalent and focus on the head. If I remember, I throttle back to f/11.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 8, 2020)

I took a shot this afternoon of a small bird backlit high up a tree to identify it, a Starling, when a Great Spotted Woodpecker flew in and kicked it off the perch and took over. Tiny crops @700mm.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2020)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Sep 9, 2020)

Whimbrel


----------



## Cog (Sep 9, 2020)

Socotra cormorant


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2020)

Beautiful shots, Cog. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 9, 2020)

More backyard birding with the EOS-R.


----------



## Cog (Sep 10, 2020)

Bird minimalism:


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 10, 2020)

Two from last weekends with EOS R. An eastern kingbird and a great blue heron.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2020)

Bhf3737 and Cog,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## Cog (Sep 10, 2020)

Click said:


> Bhf3737 and Cog,
> Very nice shots, guys.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Cog (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Cog (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2020)

Another very nice shot. Well done, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2020)

I have been wanting to get a good shot of a Bearded Tit for many years now, and it finally happened yesterday. One posed for me for ages while on a hike around Rainham Marshes. I don't normally post multiple shots but here is a selection of this beaut.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2020)

Beautiful series.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 11, 2020)

Cog said:


>


That's quite a beautiful shot. Nothing but beautiful sharp eyes & feathers, with a smooth gradient of sky, water, and something unusually smooth & white undulating in front. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Sep 11, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> That's quite a beautiful shot. Nothing but beautiful sharp eyes & feathers, with a smooth gradient of sky, water, and something unusually smooth & white undulating in front. Well done.


Thank you! It was rock in front, out of focus in the first place 'cause the bird was kind of hiding, and then additionally blurred in Photoshop to create this consistency of vagueness around the bird. I hope my words make sense...


----------



## digigal (Sep 11, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I have been wanting to get a good shot of a Bearded Tit for many years now, and it finally happened yesterday. One posed for me for ages while on a hike around Rainham Marshes. I don't normally post multiple shots but here is a selection of this beaut.
> 
> View attachment 192711
> View attachment 192712
> ...


----------



## digigal (Sep 11, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I have been wanting to get a good shot of a Bearded Tit for many years now, and it finally happened yesterday. One posed for me for ages while on a hike around Rainham Marshes. I don't normally post multiple shots but here is a selection of this beaut.
> 
> View attachment 192711
> View attachment 192712
> ...


I'll try again!! Those are so beautiful. Look like an Audubon painting. Great light and poses. Just perfect.


----------



## digigal (Sep 11, 2020)

Little Anna's Hummingbird taking a bath in our birdbath today. Taken with the R5, 100-400II @ 400 mm and severely cropped. ISO 3200.
Catherine


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2020)

Beautiful shot. Well done, digital.


----------



## ISv (Sep 13, 2020)

Few weeks ago I was rather exited by my first encounter of the Lesser Yellow legs (recorded specimens 1952-2016 = 94 for Oahu Island). Today almost equally bad shots (worst actually) of Ruff (1977-2012 = 30 specimens for Oahu) and I'm even more exited! I have to take some photos of the situation there with wider angle lens - just to illustrate the problems of approaching/taking photos of the birds there...


----------



## ISv (Sep 14, 2020)

And few from today - very different environment (typical rain forest). Nothing rare/first time met - just the opposite but I love them: Red-billed Leiothrix and baby White-rumped Shama. Very low light (on tripod).


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2020)

Beautiful shots, ISv.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 14, 2020)

ISv said:


> And few from today - very different environment (typical rain forest). Nothing rare/first time met - just the opposite but I love them: Red-billed Leiothrix and baby White-rumped Shama. Very low light (on tripod).
> 
> View attachment 192777
> 
> ...


Very beautiful, colorful, and quite exotic to me. Well done!


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 14, 2020)

I wanted to show 10 contiguous frames from a R5 8K raw video I took. On a tripod, RF 70-200mm f2.8 at f8, 1/3000", 200mm, 24 fps, almost at minimum focus distance. Since I can't process raws in my DXO Photolab yet, I converted the 8K wide frames to jpg and then cropped those little in DXO plus a little sharpening, contrast & saturation and exported as 2.5K wide to view.

I know this is nothing unusual or exotic, but at the moment for this R5 newbie not able to travel far from home due to Covid, this will have to do. I do wish Canon offered an option to only take photos within a video when it sees something appreciably moving (like a hummingbird coming into view) so that the video wouldn't have 16.5 minutes of an empty feeder with just a minute or less of hummingbird shots.


----------



## ISv (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks Click and Usern4cr! The funny thing is that all photos are from the same spot: there was a male Shama (parent I suppose) just few yards from the spot and it was pretty silent (these are smart guys, they are not afraid that much of humans and they know this by their own experience!). For difference the Leiothrix (few of them!) were screaming like I'm an alien monster and the security of the planet depends on them! These are very agile birds even when not agitated! In that light I got plenty of photos like the one below (should I post them in the abstracts - don't really think so: it would be a parody of real abstract!).


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 14, 2020)

This weekend I borrowed the RF 800mm to be used with EOS R (yes, no R5/R6). I wanted to check weight, noise handling and image quality. Surprisingly it worked fine with both stationary and flying birds in a cloudy and gloomy day. No serious issue, except the minimum focus distance which is too long.
A big-horned owl and a flycatcher Yellow-rumped Warbler, both hand held at obviously 800mm and f/11.
The flycatcher Yellow-rumped Warbler was busy chasing the bugs but It seems that our owl friend liked the lens, too.






Bottom


----------



## AlanF (Sep 14, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> This weekend I borrowed the RF 800mm to be used with EOS R (yes, no R5/R6). I wanted to check weight, noise handling and image quality. Surprisingly it worked fine with both stationary and flying birds in a cloudy and gloomy day. No serious issue, except the minimum focus distance which is too long.
> A big-horned owl and a flycatcher Yellow-rumped Warbler, both hand held at obviously 800mm and f/11.
> The flycatcher Yellow-rumped Warbler was busy chasing the bugs but It seems that our owl friend liked the lens, too.
> 
> ...


The Yellow-rumped Warbler is a fun shot as you can see the flying insect as well. It's a heroic effort getting that on an R. What shutter speed did you use? The 6m minimum focal distance does limit what you can do with it.


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2020)

Very nice shots, bhf3737.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 14, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Yellow-rumped Warbler is a fun shot as you can see the flying insect as well. It's a heroic effort getting that on an R. What shutter speed did you use? The 6m minimum focal distance does limit what you can do with it.


Thanks Alan. The warbler's shot was 1/1000 sec, ISO800, sequence of 5. Actually, it was repeatedly flying and coming back to the same spot so focus was rather easy, and surprisingly the RF 800mm lens was reacting quite fast and was not clunky at all.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 14, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, bhf3737.


Thanks Click. The shop I rented the lens from didn't have R5, so I was forced to use R which is still quite capable camera.


----------



## filmmakerken (Sep 14, 2020)

Older picture shot with my EOS 10s film camera


----------



## Billybob (Sep 14, 2020)

Still getting a feel for the 100-500L. It's clearly the best long zoom I've used. I believe it matches the 100-400L--sharpness, clarity, color rendition--and gives you an additional 100mm to boot in an extremely compact package. My hit rate for BIF shots has also improved.

It was a bit of an overcast day with intermittent rain showers. That actually established a mood that I don't normally capture. 

Here is the majestic ahinga. It can often look goofy when it spreads it wing and points its beak to the sky, but this pose highlights its beauty. 




I normally don't shoot small birds, so this was different for me. Here is a yellow warbler being rather attentive. 



This one's more relaxed. 



Here is a male common yellow throat. I love the black mask on his face. 



Cardinals are probably my most-shot bird, but mostly in my backyard. This wet one is one of my few shots in the wild. 



I employed a slightly different processing method with this great blue. I'm trying to decide if I like it. 



Snowy egrets are fairly common here, but I really like the background. 



A couple more cavorting around in the trees.



I normally avoid vultures, but these black vultures are moving through the area, and they are more interesting looking than the more common turkey vultures in the area.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 14, 2020)

Billybob said:


> Still getting a feel for the 100-500L. It's clearly the best long zoom I've used. I believe it matches the 100-400L--sharpness, clarity, color rendition--and gives you an additional 100mm to boot in an extremely compact package. My hit rate for BIF shots has also improved.
> 
> It was a bit of an overcast day with intermittent rain showers. That actually established a mood that I don't normally capture.
> 
> ...


You clearly had a great day! Very nice.


----------



## Billybob (Sep 14, 2020)

AlanF said:


> You clearly had a great day! Very nice.


Thank you Alan.


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2020)

Very nice series, Billybob. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 20, 2020)

Had a Yellow Crowned Night Heron fly in and land on a rock, then migrate to an even closer rock, to the point the 600 was too much for a full portrait. This is a landscape crop of the portrait orientation shot of it giving me a yawn. Still very impressed with the R5's performance.




R5 w/600 f/4L II 1/1600 : f/10 : ISO 1000


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 20, 2020)

Another Great Horned Owl from last weekend (EOS-R + RF 800mm f/11)


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2020)

ERHP said:


> Had a Yellow Crowned Night Heron fly in and land on a rock, then migrate to an even closer rock, to the point the 600 was too much for a full portrait. This is a landscape crop of the portrait orientation shot of it giving me a yawn. Still very impressed with the R5's performance.
> 
> R5 w/600 f/4L II 1/1600 : f/10 : ISO 1000




Beautiful portrait, ERHP. I really like that golden light on the bird.


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Another Great Horned Owl from last weekend (EOS-R + RF 800mm f/11)




Very nice close-up. Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 21, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful portrait, ERHP. I really like that golden light on the bird.


Thanks Click! We still had a hint of smoke at dawn from the Valley Fire so that helped through the first hour.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 23, 2020)

Wood duck close up after emerging from a dive. (EOS-R + RF 800mm f/11)


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2020)

Beautiful bird. Nice shot, bhf3737.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 23, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Wood duck close up after emerging from a dive. (EOS-R + RF 800mm f/11)
> View attachment 192954


Wow - I can't imagine having such a sharp image with any more vibrant natural color than this photo has!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Wow - I can't imagine having such a sharp image with any more vibrant natural color than this photo has!


I have never ever seen a Wood Duck. Are those colours typical?


----------



## tron (Sep 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I have never ever seen a Wood Duck. Are those colours typical?


I am tempted to say:

It's wooden so they can paint it with any colour they like ! 

Now seriously I wish I could see and photograph a Wood duck.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I have never ever seen a Wood Duck. Are those colours typical?


Yes, the male wood ducks are really beautiful and colorful, specifically in good light. My favorite ducks are these and the Harlequins. I haven't changed the color of this picture. I only increased clarity in Lightroom and added a little bit sharpness with Topaz studio.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 23, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Wow - I can't imagine having such a sharp image with any more vibrant natural color than this photo has!


That guy was diving and coming out so I guess a shiny glaze was there at that moment with sun at the back. A few minutes later another one at a close spot but facing the sun looks a bit different.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Yes, the male wood ducks are really beautiful and colorful, specifically in good light. My favorite ducks are these and the Harlequins. I haven't changed the color of this picture. I only increased clarity in Lightroom and added a little bit sharpness with Topaz studio.


I wish we had some over here to brighten things up.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I wish we had some over here to brighten things up.


Don't be greedy; think what others might have.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Sep 26, 2020)

It's not an artistic picture, just an unexpected encounter. We were both surprised to see each other. He flew away in a sec.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2020)

Nice shot. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi Cog. 
Lovely shot, lovely subject, well done for catching a chance encounter!

Cheers, Graham. 



Cog said:


> It's not an artistic picture, just an unexpected encounter. We were both surprised to see each other. He flew away in a sec.


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2020)

Cog said:


> It's not an artistic picture, just an unexpected encounter. We were both surprised to see each other. He flew away in a sec.


I like its cartoon-like face (looking straight at you)!


----------



## ISv (Sep 28, 2020)

Nothing from the birds today - no real rains and the water in these ponds is almost gone...


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice shots, ISv. I especially like the second one.


----------



## AaronT (Sep 28, 2020)

Billybob said:


> Still getting a feel for the 100-500L. It's clearly the best long zoom I've used. I believe it matches the 100-400L--sharpness, clarity, color rendition--and gives you an additional 100mm to boot in an extremely compact package. My hit rate for BIF shots has also improved.
> 
> It was a bit of an overcast day with intermittent rain showers. That actually established a mood that I don't normally capture.
> 
> ...


Great shots!


----------



## AaronT (Sep 28, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Another Great Horned Owl from last weekend (EOS-R + RF 800mm f/11)
> View attachment 192913


Gotta love head shots of owls. Nice!


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 28, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Gotta love head shots of owls. Nice!


Thanks AaronT. When birds cooperate and light is good, everything is possible!


----------



## Billybob (Sep 30, 2020)

AaronT said:


> Great shots!



Thanks!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 2, 2020)

Brown Noddy on a Pelican, Galapagos. Would the R5 be confused? And the Brown Noddy flying. The good old 5DSR and 100-400mm II is not bad for BIF. It's slow fps actually makes it a lot easier to select shots at the end of the day - I am taking far too many short fast burst and racking up too many with my newer bodies.


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2020)

I really like the first one.  Well done, Alan.


----------



## 7DmkI (Oct 3, 2020)

Blue jays in a corn field.


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2020)

Very nice shots, 7DmkI.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 4, 2020)

My first shot with EOS R and RF 100-500mm + RF 1.4 extender. 
700mm, f/10, 1/200sec, ISO160.
Great Blue Heron.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2020)

Beautiful. Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 4, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> My first shot with EOS R and RF 100-500mm + RF 1.4 extender.
> 700mm, f/10, 1/200sec, ISO160.
> Great Blue Heron.
> View attachment 193108


That's a beautiful shot, bhf3737. Out of curiosity, how do you find the sharpness and contrast of an image (at the pixel level) with the 1.4x TC and 100-500 vs the 800mm f11 (assuming you have one?). I'll have both the 100-500(when it ever comes in) and 800 and wonder if I should ignore getting the 1.4x TC or not?


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 4, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> That's a beautiful shot, bhf3737. Out of curiosity, how do you find the sharpness and contrast of an image (at the pixel level) with the 1.4x TC and 100-500 vs the 800mm f11 (assuming you have one?). I'll have both the 100-500(when it ever comes in) and 800 and wonder if I should ignore getting the 1.4x TC or not?


Thanks. I wish I had both lenses to check side by side. The RF 800 was rental and although the picture quality (contrast and sharpness) was good, I cannot say which one is better at pixel level. For me, RF 800 was limiting from minimum focus distance perspective. Trying to find a small bird on a close by tree and then finding out that you cannot AF was frustrating. RF 100-500 does not have that disadvantage and even with the EX 1.4 extender, it can focus on very close and very far away subjects. But RF 100-500 + EX 1.4 has its disadvantage either. It only allows using EX from 300mm and leaves lens barrel extended and there is nothing to lock it in place. I don't want to risk leaving the lens in the bag with barrel extended. I am thinking of returning the extender and get RF 800mm instead which costs almost the same.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 4, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Thanks. I wish I had both lenses to check side by side. The RF 800 was rental and although the picture quality (contrast and sharpness) was good, I cannot say which one is better at pixel level. For me, RF 800 was limiting from minimum focus distance perspective. Trying to find a small bird on a close by tree and then finding out that you cannot AF was frustrating. RF 100-500 does not have that disadvantage and even with the EX 1.4 extender, it can focus on very close and very far away subjects. But RF 100-500 + EX 1.4 has its disadvantage either. It only allows using EX from 300mm and leaves lens barrel extended and there is nothing to lock it in place. I don't want to risk leaving the lens in the bag with barrel extended. I am thinking of returning the extender and get RF 800mm instead which costs almost the same.


Having to travel with both the rather long 800mm and the 100-500mm seems rather burdensome. From what I can see from staring at Canon’s data, the TDP site and the odd posting on the net, the 800 seems to be about the same as the 100-400mm II + 2xTC for IQ, I used to go on safari and bird watching holidays with the 400mm DO II + 2xTC on the 5DIV but gave that up in favour of the zoom. I’ll stick with the 100-400mm II + 2xTC If I need 800mm.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 4, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Having to travel with both the rather long 800mm and the 100-500mm seems rather burdensome. From what I can see from staring at Canon’s data, the TDP site and the odd posting on the net, the 800 seems to be about the same as the 100-400mm II + 2xTC for IQ, I used to go on safari and bird watching holidays with the 400mm DO II + 2xTC on the 5DIV but gave that up in favour of the zoom. I’ll stick with the 100-400mm II + 2xTC If I need 800mm.


Sure, but now you have AF at 800. I marvel at how Canon has come roaring back with the R5. It's been "fun" seeing all the attacks on the camera while I've been just dying to get my hands on it. Saving my pennies and about half way there. 

I must say about the 400, especially at 800, it is rather heavy but my biggest frustration is not being able to zoom out quickly in various scenarios such as a moose showing up when I'm shooting birds. What is your opinion now that you're gaining experience with the R5 about having the 100-500? It seems to me the restriction on FL range with extenders would be a major frustration but in your case you're having to deal with an adapter. OTOH having 1000 might be quite nice on occasion.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 4, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Sure, but now you have AF at 800. I marvel at how Canon has come roaring back with the R5. It's been "fun" seeing all the attacks on the camera while I've been just dying to get my hands on it. Saving my pennies and about half way there.
> 
> I must say about the 400, especially at 800, it is rather heavy but my biggest frustration is not being able to zoom out quickly in various scenarios such as a moose showing up when I'm shooting birds. What is your opinion now that you're gaining experience with the R5 about having the 100-500? It seems to me the restriction on FL range with extenders would be a major frustration but in your case you're having to deal with an adapter. OTOH having 1000 might be quite nice on occasion.
> 
> Jack


We are spoilt for choice. The 100-500mm is a cracking lens. But, so is the old 100-400mm II. As I have a copy that is tack sharp from edge-to-edge and the pair of TCs to go with it, I have suppressed my GAS and am very happy with the handling and results with my existing lenses. I can even shoot hand held with the 2xTC on the 100-400mm at 1/100-200s with pixel level sharpness. There's not going to be much difference in resolution between a 1000mm at f/14 and 800mm at f/11 with the high resolution R5 sensor because you are getting into serious diffraction limitation where the resolution-limiting factor is the diameter of the front lens, and both lenses have the same diameter.

The adapter is no bother. Personally, I prefer to have the adapter and an EF TC that allows the lens to have a focal length over the whole range and retract fully, than an RF TC that restricts the shortest focal length to 420mm at 1.4x and 600mm at 2x and makes the partly retracted lens on the long side.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 4, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Thanks. I wish I had both lenses to check side by side. The RF 800 was rental and although the picture quality (contrast and sharpness) was good, I cannot say which one is better at pixel level. For me, RF 800 was limiting from minimum focus distance perspective. Trying to find a small bird on a close by tree and then finding out that you cannot AF was frustrating. RF 100-500 does not have that disadvantage and even with the EX 1.4 extender, it can focus on very close and very far away subjects. But RF 100-500 + EX 1.4 has its disadvantage either. It only allows using EX from 300mm and leaves lens barrel extended and there is nothing to lock it in place. I don't want to risk leaving the lens in the bag with barrel extended. I am thinking of returning the extender and get RF 800mm instead which costs almost the same.


I have taken photos with the R5 and RF 800mm f11 lens, and it can AF just fine with it. 

When I look at the front DO element, I'm amazed that at first glance it looks like a normal smooth lens. Only when I look closely at it with a strong light reflected off its surface can I notice the very slight edges of the tiny DO "rings" in it. It's amazing that the DO technology of the huge original lighthouse lenses can be shrunk and mass produced to give such good IQ. I know that it can't possibly have the same high quality contrast as a normal high quality lens due to those edges, but the overall IQ is amazing considering what the old lighthouse lenses looked like!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 4, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I have taken photos with the R5 and RF 800mm f11 lens, and it can AF just fine with it.
> 
> When I look at the front DO element, I'm amazed that at first glance it looks like a normal smooth lens. Only when I look closely at it with a strong light reflected off its surface can I notice the very slight edges of the tiny DO "rings" in it. It's amazing that the DO technology of the huge original lighthouse lenses can be shrunk and mass produced to give such good IQ. I know that it can't possibly have the same high quality contrast as a normal high quality lens due to those edges, but the overall IQ is amazing considering what the old lighthouse lenses looked like!


I am not nitpicking but just want to summarise my attempts to understand the lens technologies. The Fresnel lenses used in lighthouses are a different technology from the DO of Canon and the Phase Fresnel of Nikon. The lighthouse lenses are pure refractive lenses - Fresnel compacted a very thick lens into a thin one made of concentric rings with the same curvature as the thick one, and focuses light by bending it like the thick lens. The DO and Phase Fresnel are pure diffraction. The diffraction lens had its forerunner in the Fresnel Zone Plate, which has concentric rings of light transmitting and absorbing materials that diffract and focus light with about 10% efficiency. Then someone had the bright idea of replacing the absorbing material with rings of transmitting material that retarded the phase by pi, and diffracted the light to the same point and doubled the light. Then in 1961, Miyamamoto invented the Phase Fresnel lens which looks like a micro version of the original lighthouse lens but diffracts with phases differing by modulo 2pi. It acts like an analog zone plate but with near 100% efficiency.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 4, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I am not nitpicking but just want to summarise my attempts to understand the lens technologies. The Fresnel lenses used in lighthouses are a different technology from the DO of Canon and the Phase Fresnel of Nikon. The lighthouse lenses are pure refractive lenses - Fresnel compacted a very thick lens into a thin one made of concentric rings with the same curvature as the thick one, and focuses light by bending it like the thick lens. The DO and Phase Fresnel are pure diffraction. The diffraction lens had its forerunner in the Fresnel Zone Plate, which has concentric rings of light transmitting and absorbing materials that diffract and focus light with about 10% efficiency. Then someone had the bright idea of replacing the absorbing material with rings of transmitting material that retarded the phase by pi, and diffracted the light to the same point and doubled the light. Then in 1961, Miyamamoto invented the Phase Fresnel lens which looks like a micro version of the original lighthouse lens but diffracts with phases differing by modulo 2pi. It acts like an analog zone plate but with near 100% efficiency.


Thanks, AlanF, for the additional explaination of the DO technology. I wasn't aware of how Canon did its magic, and this seems to make sense. I don't know the efficiency of the lens, but I would hazard a guess that it will have a small but measurable (and probably visible) effect of undesired scattering of light due (at the very least) by what happens at exactly the edges of the noticeable rings. If I can see an effect (seeing the edges clearly) when looking at the lens closely, then I'm sure there will be a scattering effect on the light going through it and thus a reduction in the contrast in the focused image. It's probably somewhat proportional to the very small amount that is visibly noticeable in the reflection I see, which is why its image is so good in the images posted. But I have seen close up views of careful test images from DO lenses vs their best "big whites", and you can clearly see there is a noticeable drop in contrast, while only the slightest drop in resolution. But if the IQ is "good enough", which I think it is, then the drastically smaller and lighter lens and lesser cost make the new DO technology a very welcome addition to the Canon lineup, and I'm glad to have one of the first RF DO lenses and look forward to what future magic Canon can come up with.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 4, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, AlanF, for the additional explaination of the DO technology. I wasn't aware of how Canon did its magic, and this seems to make sense. I don't know the efficiency of the lens, but I would hazard a guess that it will have a small but measurable (and probably visible) effect of undesired scattering of light due (at the very least) by what happens at exactly the edges of the noticeable rings. If I can see an effect (seeing the edges clearly) when looking at the lens closely, then I'm sure there will be a scattering effect on the light going through it and thus a reduction in the contrast in the focused image. It's probably somewhat proportional to the very small amount that is visibly noticeable in the reflection I see, which is why its image is so good in the images posted. But I have seen close up views of careful test images from DO lenses vs their best "big whites", and you can clearly see there is a noticeable drop in contrast, while only the slightest drop in resolution. But if the IQ is "good enough", which I think it is, then the drastically smaller and lighter lens and lesser cost make the new DO technology a very welcome addition to the Canon lineup, and I'm glad to have one of the first RF DO lenses and look forward to what future magic Canon can come up with.


I think that there is a problem of some "zero order" diffraction where the light goes straight through. Because of this, the DO/PF lens are their weakest when the subject is back lit or has a very bright background and the contrast goes to pot. They are at their best with the sun behind our backs, which is where we want it. I had those problems with my 400mm DO II and now with the 500mm PF, but the other factors of weight and size more than compensated, and with the light not in the wrong position, they are as good as their heavy brothers.


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 5, 2020)

I've been out of it lately, too many pictures and no editing!!! Shorebird migration in my area was decent this year, with several rare birds coming through and hanging out for awhile. All taken with 7D mkll / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll. 

Jeremy

Buff-breasted Sandpiper
Upland Sandpiper


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 5, 2020)

Here are a few more...

American Golden Plover
American Golden Plover
Baird's Sandpiper
Lesser Yellowlegs
Pectoral Sandpiper
Semipalmated Plover
Semipalmated Sandpiper


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2020)

Beautiful series. Well done, jmeyer.


----------



## ISv (Oct 7, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> I've been out of it lately, too many pictures and no editing!!! Shorebird migration in my area was decent this year, with several rare birds coming through and hanging out for awhile. All taken with 7D mkll / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...



Really great shots!!! All together with your next post (I started answering before I looked at the second post). Are you in hide?! Or the birds are in populous area and kind of tame?


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 7, 2020)

Most shorebirds are very tame and I'm sure you know, that if you just sit still on the ground, they will walk right up to you. So the Buff-breasted, although rare to my area, was so close I had to take off my extender for a short time. Most likely a first year bird, with no prior human contact, but hung out at one of our busiest lake shore parks and was very tame. The majority of the others were at a sod farm, where they were between 75'-300'. So it really helps to have the 840mm! It's really tough shooting, because you're constantly fighting heat waves. I was surprised the Upland Sandpiper photos turned out at all, it was hot and humid and distortion was vey high. You can see it in the photos, but a few turned out ok. He was quite far away from the road, at least 75yds at all times Those things just destroy photos! I think we were rather lucky this year at the sod farm, because they turned over a few spots closer to the road. It's a country highway, with light traffic, so I just pull my truck over and shoot from drivers seat.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 7, 2020)

Waiting for the winter migrants to arrive and the leaves to fall. I have to make do with a Blue Tit to try out the R5.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 7, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Waiting for the winter migrants to arrive and the leaves to fall. I have to make do with a Blue Tit to try out the R5.
> 
> View attachment 193199
> View attachment 193200



A blue tit? It must have been cold out to turn blue like that. Colder than a witch's...

Oh, never mind.


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2020)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 8, 2020)

Yesterday evening, I stumbled upon a Harris's Sparrow. It is rare for my area. This is a hatch year bird. 7D mkll / EF600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2020)

Very nice series. I especially like the second shot. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 8, 2020)

This was my first week out lookin for birds since last year due to mainly house construction but if this little guy is a Bkackpoll Warbler which I am 90 percent sure he is , he is a rare one.


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 8, 2020)

jprusa said:


> This was my first week out lookin for birds since last year due to mainly house construction but if this little guy is a Bkackpoll Warbler which I am 90 percent sure he is , he is a rare one.



Yes, it is a Blackpoll Warbler, great shot!

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2020)

Well done, jprusa.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 10, 2020)

ISv said:


> Nothing from the birds today - no real rains and the water in these ponds is almost gone...
> 
> View attachment 193008
> View attachment 193009




Love these. With the wonderful reflection he looks like he has stilts on his stilts.


----------



## ISv (Oct 11, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Most shorebirds are very tame and I'm sure you know, that if you just sit still on the ground, they will walk right up to you. So the Buff-breasted, although rare to my area, was so close I had to take off my extender for a short time. Most likely a first year bird, with no prior human contact, but hung out at one of our busiest lake shore parks and was very tame. The majority of the others were at a sod farm, where they were between 75'-300'. So it really helps to have the 840mm! It's really tough shooting, because you're constantly fighting heat waves. I was surprised the Upland Sandpiper photos turned out at all, it was hot and humid and distortion was vey high. You can see it in the photos, but a few turned out ok. He was quite far away from the road, at least 75yds at all times Those things just destroy photos! I think we were rather lucky this year at the sod farm, because they turned over a few spots closer to the road. It's a country highway, with light traffic, so I just pull my truck over and shoot from drivers seat.



Well, here we have the problem with the Stilts - they use to alarm every body that there is a "monster" around! I have seen them actually chasing the other birds out when I try to approach! Just several seconds later they fly back and land in front of me! Still noisy but in front of me and short distance!!! All other birds (except may be the Rudy Turnstones but by far not always...) are already gone!!! When I came here I was really exited to see them but now they are pure nuisance for me! And they are in the same environment like the most of the rare visitors here... I mean if you want to take good photo of most of the rare migrants here you have to cheat not only the landscape but also the Stilts!!!


----------



## ISv (Oct 11, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Yesterday evening, I stumbled upon a Harris's Sparrow. It is rare for my area. This is a hatch year bird. 7D mkll / EF600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Great shots Jeremy - as usual!


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 11, 2020)

ISv said:


> Well, here we have the problem with the Stilts - they use to alarm every body that there is a "monster" around! I have seen them actually chasing the other birds out when I try to approach! Just several seconds later they fly back and land in front of me! Still noisy but in front of me and short distance!!! All other birds (except may be the Rudy Turnstones but by far not always...) are already gone!!! When I came here I was really exited to see them but now they are pure nuisance for me! And they are in the same environment like the most of the rare visitors here... I mean if you want to take good photo of most of the rare migrants here you have to cheat not only the landscape but also the Stilts!!!



Yes, we have Black-necked Stilts at Horicon Marsh, and they are loud alarms. Otherwise, more commonly, Killdeer are the nuisance shorebirds that act as alarms for us. It's a real pain and I'd rather not even see those when I go out. I bought a pop up camo blind, but have never used it. I usually just walk around and hope for good views, which I usually get. 

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 11, 2020)

I currently have about 105 Pine Siskins in my yard. It's been a growing number daily, since I had 13 on 9/23. I counted 92 and I'm guessing there are about 10-15 up in the trees yet. I have always seen a few in spring and fall, but this is crazy!!! Here are a few photos from the other day. I also did a post to my website about them, including 30+ photos, showing all the variations in color between them, if that interests you. Some are very yellow, others hardly any and still others are more whitish, with less steaking. This has been very exciting for me! 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll.

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2020)

Very nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 12, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> I currently have about 105 Pine Siskins in my yard. It's been a growing number daily, since I had 13 on 9/23. I counted 92 and I'm guessing there are about 10-15 up in the trees yet. I have always seen a few in spring and fall, but this is crazy!!! Here are a few photos from the other day. I also did a post to my website about them, including 30+ photos, showing all the variations in color between them, if that interests you. Some are very yellow, others hardly any and still others are more whitish, with less steaking. This has been very exciting for me! 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Very nice. I usually have lots of them but this year just a very few. Is it just me or could my normal quota of various birds have dropped this year? NO shortage of robins though.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Oct 12, 2020)

Female Black and white Warbler


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 12, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice. I usually have lots of them but this year just a very few. Is it just me or could my normal quota of various birds have dropped this year? NO shortage of robins though.
> 
> Jack



Today I counted 165 Pine Siskins!!! It's crazy how many keep adding to the flock daily! I'm definitely catering them though, changing water daily, throwing food all over the ground and keeping feeders full. In Wisconsin, siskins are in an irruption year. I talked to one person up north, who usually hosts 50-100 siskins over winter, and he has over 900 of them right now! Hopefully I can keep several around and maybe even attract Common Redpolls. Right now, the finches are so noisy, they keep attracting others! Here is the winter finch report for this year, and a siskin report.









Winter Finch Forecast - FINCH RESEARCH NETWORK


WINTER FINCH FORECAST 2020-2021BY Tyler Hoar GENERAL FORECAST 2020-2021: It looks to be a flight year for several species in the East. Most cone crops average poor to fair from Lake Superior eastward with Eastern Read More



finchnetwork.org













Irruption Alert: Pine Siskins Are On The Move - FINCH RESEARCH NETWORK


by Ryan F. Mandelbaum After Tyler Hoar’s promising first Winter Finch Forecast, Pine Siskins have already started to push southward across the Eastern United States. While August had few reports of the bird outside of Read More



finchnetwork.org





Jeremy


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2020)

Very nice shot. Well done, jprusa.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 12, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Today I counted 165 Pine Siskins!!! It's crazy how many keep adding to the flock daily! I'm definitely catering them though, changing water daily, throwing food all over the ground and keeping feeders full. In Wisconsin, siskins are in an irruption year. I talked to one person up north, who usually hosts 50-100 siskins over winter, and he has over 900 of them right now! Hopefully I can keep several around and maybe even attract Common Redpolls. Right now, the finches are so noisy, they keep attracting others! Here is the winter finch report for this year, and a siskin report.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that interesting read. Unlike other years the Robins have all but depleted my abundant Mountain ash trees berries. Generally these would be available much later for the Bohemians and Grosbeaks.

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Oct 14, 2020)

It has slow the past few days but I did fid these two.
1 Northern Parula
2. Warbler , Jeremy can you help with this one please? Thanks


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 14, 2020)

jprusa said:


> It has slow the past few days but I did fid these two.
> 1 Northern Parula
> 2. Warbler , Jeremy can you help with this one please? Thanks



It is a female Prairie Warbler. I'm guessing you're in the SE area of the US? I have only ever seen males. They are rare in Wisconsin, so I don't see them very often. Only other time I get to see them, is in Florida during my February vacation. Very nice shot!

Jeremy


----------



## jprusa (Oct 14, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> It is a female Prairie Warbler. I'm guessing you're in the SE area of the US? I have only ever seen males. They are rare in Wisconsin, so I don't see them very often. Only other time I get to see them, is in Florida during my February vacation. Very nice shot!
> 
> Jeremy


Thanks for your help again, I am on the coast of NC. I thought it was a Prairie Warbler but I talked myself out of it. This time of year there are so many new birds stopping by it seems like I spend a lot of time in my books lately. 
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## Billybob (Oct 14, 2020)

Here are recent bird portraits I took with my R5/100-500L kit.


Herons are prolific here in Florida. Personally, I think that the GBH should be our state bird rather than the mocking bird.



After a great blue heron must come a little blue heron



I really enjoy the black-crowned night heron. He takes this position and preens every morning before returning to his nest.





I normally capture big bird images. Here is my first shot of a kingfisher.




And since it is our state bird--for better or worst--here is a Northern mockingbird.



Now, back to the big birds. I found a pair of sandhill cranes that apparently didn't migrate north or returned south early. It is rather difficult taking "portraits" of such big birds with relatively small heads.



Here is a head shot.



Finally, a head and shoulders shot.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2020)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Billybob.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 14, 2020)

Billybob said:


> Here are recent bird portraits I took with my R5/100-500L kit.
> 
> 
> Herons are prolific here in Florida. Personally, I think that the GBH should be our state bird rather than the mocking bird.
> ...




Great stuff here. Sometimes I miss Florida - we’ve lived all over the state..


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 14, 2020)

First shots out of the R5. Sorry they’re nothing spectacular but the weather up here has been typical for this region at this time of the year - high winds and rain.

Love this camera. Still no DxO support but Alan and a couple of guys gave me some ideas for work-arounds so good enough for now.

This White Crown Sparrow (?) was loving the seeds, and a little shot of the first of the three storms that have been rolling through here over the last week or so. This one had gusts to 70 so it was nice to see it departing.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 14, 2020)

Billybob said:


> Here are recent bird portraits I took with my R5/100-500L kit.
> 
> 
> Herons are prolific here in Florida. Personally, I think that the GBH should be our state bird rather than the mocking bird.
> ...


I can't wait to get back to Florida after covid. Thanks for these.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 14, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> First shots out of the R5. Sorry they’re nothing spectacular but the weather up here has been typical for this region at this time of the year - high winds and rain.
> 
> Love this camera. Still no DxO support but Alan and a couple of guys gave me some ideas for work-arounds so good enough for now.
> 
> ...


Lovely shots. The 3rd is my favourite of the 3 of the sparrow as the bird pose and composition are spot on.


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 14, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Sorry they’re nothing spectacular


For me seeing the pupil in a small bird's eye *is* spectacular!


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 14, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> For me seeing the pupil in a small bird's eye *is* spectacular!




That's me man - it doesn't have to be exotic for me to enjoy it - especially the birds. I know some folks prefer the things you don't see every single day but I'm happy just to look.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 14, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Lovely shots. The 3rd is my favourite of the 3 of the sparrow as the bird pose and composition are spot on.




Thanks man - I would appreciate any kind of feedback you care to give. I'm still a work in progress and I have a thick skin when it comes to taking pointers and I respect your perspective.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 14, 2020)

Tried so hard to get a clean shot of this friendly bugger but the water was too cold to go any deeper. lol.. Even in the summer time our water doesn't get much above 50 degrees. This dude was on a branch hanging out over the water and let us get pretty close but I couldn't get the sticks out of his head.

I did a little work with color cast removal to make the whites more natural instead of the yellowish white balance can give and I'm curious what you think about that so please, let me have it. Criticism is very welcome across the board.

The rest is pretty much SOTC.

R5 with 100-400L II in Fv mode.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 14, 2020)

This is all for the day, I promise.

Like me, an old crow or three. 

R5 with 100-400L II and 1.4X III in crop mode.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2020)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Bert.


----------



## HenryL (Oct 15, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> First shots out of the R5. Sorry they’re nothing spectacular but the weather up here has been typical for this region at this time of the year - high winds and rain.
> 
> Love this camera. Still no DxO support but Alan and a couple of guys gave me some ideas for work-arounds so good enough for now.
> 
> ...


Well done, Bert. Nice images! Glad you finally got your camera and are putting it to very good use!


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 15, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> it doesn't have to be exotic for me to enjoy it


I do not shoot birds but insects and flowers. Normaly none of them is exotic but I like to get a new view of the common.


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 15, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Like me, an old crow or three.
> 
> R5 with 100-400L II and 1.4X III in crop mode.


Just for fun a picture taken in the city with a Sigma 50mm 1.4 Art @ f/1.4.
Not a shy bird and I could get very close.
Cropped a little.


Not really wildlife


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 15, 2020)

HenryL said:


> Well done, Bert. Nice images! Glad you finally got your camera and are putting it to very good use!



Thanks Henry. Well worth the wait and I’m really happy with it.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 15, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> I do not shoot birds but insects and flowers. Normaly none of them is exotic but I like to get a new view of the common.



Perfect description. I love to look at the little details, whatever they may be, that are unnoticed from afar. The feathers and eyes and beaks and dinosaur feet lol..

The same with insects and flowers as well. Freeze an instant in time to enjoy forever.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2020)

I sometimes post some shots to test gear. Here's a Little Owl, which I couldn't get near to, shot on the R5 with 2xTC + 100-400mm II at f/11, iso640 and 1/160s, hand held without resting the lens on anything. It was processed by the converting the RAW to jpeg with no post processing and no sharpening or noise reduction. It was then minimally sharpened with Topaz AI, doubled in size by Topaz Gigapixel and then minimum denoising by Topaz. First the full, reduced, then the doubled-up crop. Given the distance etc, there is still a fair amount of detail resolved by the 100-400mm at 800mm.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I sometimes post some shots to test gear. Here's a Little Owl, which I couldn't get near to, shot on the R5 with 2xTC + 100-400mm II at f/11, iso640 and 1/160s, hand held without resting the lens on anything. It was processed by the converting the RAW to jpeg with no post processing and no sharpening or noise reduction. It was then minimally sharpened with Topaz AI, doubled in size by Topaz Gigapixel and then minimum denoising by Topaz. First the full, reduced, then the doubled-up crop. Given the distance etc, there is still a fair amount of detail resolved by the 100-400mm at 800mm.
> 
> View attachment 193396
> View attachment 193398


800 mm @160 is not something I can do.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> 800 mm @160 is not something I can do.
> 
> Jack


You could, Jack, with the R5 in burst mode - one shot is bound to be shake-free! All of mine were pretty good. I prefer to be at 1/320s or faster at this focal length and upped the iso 3x for another set of shots but it wasn't necessary. The take home message for me, personally, is that as I have a good 100-400mm II and TCs, there is no point in my considering an 800mm f/11 as I don't think it will be sufficiently sharper to warrant a second lens.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> You could, Jack, with the R5 in burst mode - one shot is bound to be shake-free! All of mine were pretty good. I prefer to be at 1/320s or faster at this focal length and upped the iso 3x for another set of shots but it wasn't necessary. The take home message for me, personally, is that as I have a good 100-400mm II and TCs, there is no point in my considering an 800mm f/11 as I don't think it will be sufficiently sharper to warrant a second lens.


So, now what are your thoughts regarding the R5 and zoom lens vs the D500 and 500 PF? I'm really curious, since I will get the R5 (my funds are building nicely) whether I'll be satisfied with the 400 DO X2 (I'm confident there won't be an issue with X1.4).

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> So, now what are your thoughts regarding the R5 and zoom lens vs the D500 and 500 PF? I'm really curious, since I will get the R5 (my funds are building nicely) whether I'll be satisfied with the 400 DO X2 (I'm confident there won't be an issue with X1.4).
> 
> Jack


From my comparisons at 20m, the Nikon D850 + 500mm PF + 1.4xTC at 700mm resolves more and has more contrast than the 100-400mm II + 2xTC on the R5. At close distances, the Nikon outresolves and has better contrast still with the various combinations of TCs at similar magnifications. Whether that makes enough difference in practice, is another matter. It's not enough for me to use one or the other exclusively. When looking at really fine details, like insects or small fish in birds beaks, then you will see a difference.

Regarding the 400mm DO II + 2xTC on the R5, there has been some discussion on the FM site, with mixed views. However, if you want to sell yours cheap, I'll send you my address.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> From my comparisons at 20m, the Nikon D850 + 500mm PF + 1.4xTC at 700mm resolves more and has more contrast than the 100-400mm II + 2xTC on the R5. At close distances, the Nikon outresolves and has better contrast still with the various combinations of TCs at similar magnifications. Whether that makes enough difference in practice, is another matter. It's not enough for me to use one or the other exclusively. When looking at really fine details, like insects or small fish in birds beaks, then you will see a difference.
> 
> Regarding the 400mm DO II + 2xTC on the R5, there has been some discussion on the FM site, with mixed views. However, if you want to sell yours cheap, I'll send you my address.


But it's too heavy for you and it doesn't zoom.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> But it's too heavy for you and it doesn't zoom.
> 
> Jack


I took out the D850 + 500PF, after weeks of not using them, for a brief walk around a local field, where I usually see nothing other than crows or pigeons. Suddenly, a pair of Green Woodpeckers started flying. There was no time to carefully track as they were flying low and very fast against a background but the DSLR locked on immediately. Here they are, upresolved by a factor of two because the images were only about 300-400 pixels long. I am not sure the R5 would have been able to capture these as they were so small, and the sharpness of the prime was needed to get a reasonable image at this size. But, maybe the R5 could.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 16, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I took out the D850 + 500PF, after weeks of not using them, for a brief walk around a local field, where I usually see nothing other than crows or pigeons. Suddenly, a pair of Green Woodpeckers started flying. There was no time to carefully track as they were flying low and very fast against a background but the DSLR locked on immediately. Here they are, upresolved by a factor of two because the images were only about 300-400 pixels long. I am not sure the R5 would have been able to capture these as they were so small, and the sharpness of the prime was needed to get a reasonable image at this size.
> View attachment 193400
> View attachment 193401
> View attachment 193402
> View attachment 193403


That is impressive. So the question then is, why do you now have the R5? Is there a significant weight difference?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> That is impressive. So the question then is, why do you now have the R5? Is there a significant weight difference?
> 
> Jack


The R5 is up there with the best of the mirrorless and its eyeAF make it better than a DSLR in quite a few situations, and Canon has great lightweight zooms. The D850 and D500 are the best DSLRs in their class and have the 500mm PF, which make for a great DSLR viewing experience for looking at wildlife. For reliable locking on to a small bird in foliage, a DSLR with point focus is difficult to beat whereas mirrorless can get distracted. On the other hand, once the R5 locks on, it sticks like glue when the bird hops around or takes off.
There's little weight difference between the two systems. If Canon would get a lightweight 500/5.6 of comparable quality to the Nikon, I'd go back exclusively to Canon.


----------



## ISv (Oct 19, 2020)

- OK, I will use the opportunity, Bert63 is to blame, not me - never!
" That's me man - it doesn't have to be exotic for me to enjoy it - especially the birds. I know some folks prefer the things you don't see every single day but I'm happy just to look. "

I went out yesterday in search of the Solitary Sandpiper that was seen at the same spot for ~2 weeks if not more. I was really busy and didn't succeed to get there in the days everybody was enjoying the rare visitor ... How rare? Up to date 6 birds, first encounter in year 1907 - count now...
Didn't see it. It's not "exotic" bird for most of the North America (especially during the migration) but here it is!
Instead I got these... not because I don't enjoy them (huh - when there is nothing else? And they are cute anytime - almost) but just compare it with the opportunity to see and take even crap shots of bird #7 counted from 1907!!!!
Bert63 - nothing personal, I'm just using what you have written to spill my disappointment... Otherwise I agree with you and I usually feel the same (obviously not always).
But damn it - I missed that bird!!!! On other hand (OK here I'm going wildly optimistic) it could be just temporary "absentee" (ha, ha even I don't believe myself)!


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2020)

A rusty blackbird foraging on the ice at the local reservoir, October 18th, 2020


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2020)

Shovel

ers, October 18ths, 2020


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2020)

Help! I've identified what I called a 'varied thrush' incorrectly. I went back to my bird books again for a peek and find the bird above has the wrong eye colour for a varied thrush and the feather colours aren't quite right either. Any thoughts?


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2020)

A Rusty Blackbird, maybe?


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 19, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I sometimes post some shots to test gear. Here's a Little Owl, which I couldn't get near to, shot on the R5 with 2xTC + 100-400mm II at f/11, iso640 and 1/160s, hand held without resting the lens on anything. It was processed by the converting the RAW to jpeg with no post processing and no sharpening or noise reduction. It was then minimally sharpened with Topaz AI, doubled in size by Topaz Gigapixel and then minimum denoising by Topaz. First the full, reduced, then the doubled-up crop. Given the distance etc, there is still a fair amount of detail resolved by the 100-400mm at 800mm.
> 
> View attachment 193396
> View attachment 193398



Great shot and really nice work Alan. Is he a Burrowing Owl perhaps?


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 20, 2020)

Weather isn't cooperating at all, but still loving the images coming out of the R5.


----------



## dpc (Oct 20, 2020)

Click said:


> A Rusty Blackbird, maybe?



I’ve never heard of a rusty blackbird. I checked it out and I think you’ve hit the nail on the head. Much thanks.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2020)

You're welcome, Sir!


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2020)

Beautiful shots, Bert. I especially like the first one.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2020)

R5 + 100-400mm II. Little Grebe Chick, male and Juvenile Female Shovellers. 100% crops.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Great shot and really nice work Alan. Is he a Burrowing Owl perhaps?


If it was, all the twitchers in the UK would descend up on it. The burrowing owl is native to North and South America, and not here, alas. Here is one I took in the Pantanal in Brazil with a 7D and 100-400mm (first version) years ago.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2020)

Very nice series, Alan. Well done.


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 20, 2020)

AlanF said:


> R5 + 100-400mm II. Little Grebe Chick, male and Juvenile Female Shovellers. 100% crops.
> View attachment 193462
> View attachment 193464
> View attachment 193465




I cut my finger on the second one...


----------



## ISv (Oct 21, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Great shot and really nice work Alan. Is he a Burrowing Owl perhaps?


It's the Little Owl


----------



## ISv (Oct 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> R5 + 100-400mm II. Little Grebe Chick, male and Juvenile Female Shovellers. 100% crops.
> View attachment 193462
> View attachment 193464
> View attachment 193465


Beautiful shots Alan!


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 21, 2020)

Not as nice as Alan's, but here are a few we got a few years back. Funny thing is we aren't supposed to get these little guys in my part of the world either, but there he was. A guy actually argued with me about it. When I showed him the photos he told me that I didn't take them where I said I did.

People are amazing.


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Bert. I especially like the last one.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Not as nice as Alan's, but here are a few we got a few years back. Funny thing is we aren't supposed to get these little guys in my part of the world either, but there he was. A guy actually argued with me about it. When I showed him the photos he told me that I didn't take them where I said I did.
> 
> People are amazing.
> 
> ...


They are amazing. It’s remarkable how some will never back down. Anyway, owls are great.


----------



## dpc (Oct 24, 2020)

Shorebird standing on the ice of local reservoir, October 23rd. Possibly a greater yellowlegs but I'm no avian authority. I know there are occasions when this species may migrate south as late as October or even November.

7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C zoomed out to 600mm. It was quite some distance from me so I had to crop in a lot.


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2020)

Nice shot, dpc!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 24, 2020)

Little Egret, R5 + 100-400mm II + 1.4xTC @560mm, (iso 1600, 1/8000, by mistake). I love their feet and this guy was showing off his.


----------



## briangus (Oct 24, 2020)

Asian Barred Owlet - EOS R + 100-400 + 1.4tc @560 
There was no response from the R at first then saw the grip not attached message.
Had to physically remove to get it back working, the usual pop the battery trick didn't work.


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2020)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2020)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done, briangus.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 25, 2020)

R5 + 100-400mm II set at 371mm (don't make that mistake on a prime). The first is my favourite pose for a Nuthatch, looking down, at iso5000. The second, looking up is at iso8000. Both are rather cropped. Processed in DxO PL4 - DeepPRIME required for these.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> R5 + 100-400mm II set at 371mm (don't make that mistake on a prime). The first is my favourite pose for a Nuthatch, looking down, at iso5000. The second, looking up is at iso8000. Both are rather cropped. Processed in DxO PL4 - DeepPRIME required for these.
> 
> View attachment 193607
> View attachment 193608


Hadn't read and said to myself, they should be better but now I understand.

Jack


----------



## tron (Oct 25, 2020)

Which reminded me a 90D excursion. This was taken at 400mm but I found some similar ones taken at 349mm!


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, Alan.


----------



## JuanMa (Oct 26, 2020)

AlanF said:


> R5 + 100-400mm II. Little Grebe Chick, male and Juvenile Female Shovellers. 100% crops./QUOTE]
> 
> Wow!! Seems that these people R5 + 100-400 II + good photographer work very well together. Very impressive IQ.


----------



## JuanMa (Oct 26, 2020)

Sudden Visit!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 26, 2020)

An Emu from our local zoo


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2020)

Very nice close-up, Maximilian.


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2020)

Female mallard looking for a snack along the edge of the ice on the local reservoir a few days ago.

7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2020)

Hooded merganser, October 26th, 2020

7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2020)

Hooded merganser with friends (possibly cinnamon teals but I'm no expert bird identifier, especially at this time of year)


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2020)

Mallard with cinnamon teal (?)


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2020)

Cinnamon teal (?) preening


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2020)

Redhead


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2020)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 28, 2020)

Finally, got my hands on R5 and it is a different beast and eye-AF is fantastic even with slow lenses.
R5 + RF 800mm is a good combo set for farther away birds that does not affect wallet, arm and elbow that much. 
All pictures last weekend at -18C right after the snow storm. There is some ice build up on the feather and forehead of the birds.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 28, 2020)

This wren is really grounded


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> This wren is really grounded


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2020)

Beautiful shots, bhf3737.


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2020)

Rock dove (aka the common pigeon) standing on icy reservoir



7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm lens


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2020)

Very nice, dpc.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 28, 2020)

dpc said:


> Rock dove ...


Looks more like an ice dove


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2020)

Cold feet dove.


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2020)

Contortionist


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2020)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2020)

1. Redhead
2. Black-billed magpie

7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm L


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2020)

Mallard on ice


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2020)

Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 29, 2020)

dpc said:


> Contortionist
> View attachment 193671
> View attachment 193672


It's all about having fun and you're obviously having it! I'm envious. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 29, 2020)

dpc said:


> Mallard on ice
> View attachment 193678
> View attachment 193679


She's skating and wishing she had hands so she could get on a women's hockey team.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 30, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> She's skating and wishing she had hands so she could get on a women's hockey team.


Or is she thinking about a new Harding vs. Kerrigan plot?


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 31, 2020)

Finally got through all of my fall warbler shots. Still a few passing through my area, but majority come in September. All taken with 7D mkll / EF600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy

American Redstart (male-fall)
Bay-breasted Warbler (hatch year-fall)
Black-and-white Warbler (hatch year-fall)
Blackpoll Warbler (hatch year-fall)
Black-throated Blue Warbler (female-fall)
Black-throated Blue Warbler (male-fall)
Black-throated Green Warbler (hatch year-fall)
Blue-winged Warbler (male-fall)


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 31, 2020)

Here are a few more...

Cape May Warbler (hatch year female-fall)
Cape May Warbler (hatch year male-fall)
Chestnut-sided Warbler (hatch year-fall)
Common Yellowthroat (female-fall)
Common Yellowthroat (hatch year-fall)
Connecticut Warbler (female-fall)
Connecticut Warbler (hatch year-fall)
Golden-winged Warbler (female-fall)


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 31, 2020)

And the last group...

Magnolia Warbler (hatch year-fall)
Nashville Warbler (hatch year-fall)
Northern Parula (female-fall)
Northern Waterthrush (fall)
Ovenbird (hatch year-fall)
Tennessee Warbler (female-fall)
Wilson's Warbler (hatch year-fall)


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2020)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 31, 2020)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, Jeremy.


Add WOW from me!

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Oct 31, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> And the last group...
> 
> Magnolia Warbler (hatch year-fall)
> Nashville Warbler (hatch year-fall)
> ...


Wow thanks for posting all those beautiful birds! What great shots of all! The picture of the Cape May confirms that I was able to get two rare warblers for my area and I need to check another one. Thanks 
Joe


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> And the last group...
> 
> Magnolia Warbler (hatch year-fall)
> Nashville Warbler (hatch year-fall)
> ...


Wonderful series of small birds. I love them all.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 31, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> And the last group...
> 
> Magnolia Warbler (hatch year-fall)
> Nashville Warbler (hatch year-fall)
> ...


Wonderful series of small birds Jeremy, where did you find such abundance of small birds to shoot at close enough range for that level of detail...?
W.


----------



## jmeyer (Oct 31, 2020)

Nat_WA said:


> Wonderful series of small birds Jeremy, where did you find such abundance of small birds to shoot at close enough range for that level of detail...?
> W.



Thank you! I'm in the Milwaukee, Wisconsin area. I am lucky enough to have the Lake Michigan flyway, so migration is usually very good in spring and fall. I just go to my local county parks along the lake, and spend as much time as possible outside. This spring I took off 3 weeks just for migration! I took over 40k pictures and had over 30 warbler species, just in Milwaukee County! I don't usually take off in fall, but I'm also lucky enough to come and go from work as I please. This allows me to chase certain birds as well.

Jeremy


----------



## ISv (Nov 1, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Thank you! I'm in the Milwaukee, Wisconsin area. I am lucky enough to have the Lake Michigan flyway, so migration is usually very good in spring and fall. I just go to my local county parks along the lake, and spend as much time as possible outside. This spring I took off 3 weeks just for migration! I took over 40k pictures and had over 30 warbler species, just in Milwaukee County! I don't usually take off in fall, but I'm also lucky enough to come and go from work as I please. This allows me to chase certain birds as well.
> 
> Jeremy


You have to slow down with this "medicine" - looks like addiction already!!! 
I'm joking off course - *great shots* (as usually from you!) and great consistency! Always fun to see your posts: a lot of great shots and lots of interesting birds!


----------



## ISv (Nov 1, 2020)

These are from today, just a Wandering Tattler in non-breeding plumage (in this time here it's hard to see one in breeding and I as usually missed the time when some of them were).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 1, 2020)

Going over old photos that never got processed - from 2017, which was a lot better summer than this one! 

Jack


----------



## jmeyer (Nov 1, 2020)

As I posted here a few weeks ago, the finches are on the move! So far in Wisconsin, it's off to the best start since 2012. We were inundated with Pine Siskins early in the month. Most have moved south, but there are still plenty lingering. White-winged Crossbills, Red Crossbills and Evening Grosbeaks have started showing up in decent numbers. And today, we had our first push of Common Redpolls into the southern part of the state. I have seen Red Crossbills and Evening Grosbeaks before, but only a handful of times. I have never seen White-winged Crossbills. That changed on Tuesday, when I had at least 30. Only got briefs looks and a couple doc shots, but still exciting. I had off on Friday and went back to find them. I found at least 45 and followed them around for several hours. 1500+ shots later... 7D mkll / EF 600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll

Now just waiting for Evening Grosbeaks and Common Redpolls (maybe even a Hoary) to show up close to me, hopefully tomorrow!!!

Jeremy


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 1, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> As I posted here a few weeks ago, the finches are on the move! So far in Wisconsin, it's off to the best start since 2012. We were inundated with Pine Siskins early in the month. Most have moved south, but there are still plenty lingering. White-winged Crossbills, Red Crossbills and Evening Grosbeaks have started showing up in decent numbers. And today, we had our first push of Common Redpolls into the southern part of the state. I have seen Red Crossbills and Evening Grosbeaks before, but only a handful of times. I have never seen White-winged Crossbills. That changed on Tuesday, when I had at least 30. Only got briefs looks and a couple doc shots, but still exciting. I had off on Friday and went back to find them. I found at least 45 and followed them around for several hours. 1500+ shots later... 7D mkll / EF 600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Now just waiting for Evening Grosbeaks and Common Redpolls (maybe even a Hoary) to show up close to me, hopefully tomorrow!!!
> 
> ...


Super nice!

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2020)

Beautiful series, Jeremy.


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Going over old photos that never got processed - from 2017, which was a lot better summer than this one!
> 
> Jack




Very nice pictures, Jack. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2020)

ISv said:


> These are from today, just a Wandering Tattler in non-breeding plumage (in this time here it's hard to see one in breeding and I as usually missed the time when some of them were).



I really like the first one. Well done, ISv.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 1, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> As I posted here a few weeks ago, the finches are on the move! So far in Wisconsin, it's off to the best start since 2012. We were inundated with Pine Siskins early in the month. Most have moved south, but there are still plenty lingering. White-winged Crossbills, Red Crossbills and Evening Grosbeaks have started showing up in decent numbers. And today, we had our first push of Common Redpolls into the southern part of the state. I have seen Red Crossbills and Evening Grosbeaks before, but only a handful of times. I have never seen White-winged Crossbills. That changed on Tuesday, when I had at least 30. Only got briefs looks and a couple doc shots, but still exciting. I had off on Friday and went back to find them. I found at least 45 and followed them around for several hours. 1500+ shots later... 7D mkll / EF 600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Now just waiting for Evening Grosbeaks and Common Redpolls (maybe even a Hoary) to show up close to me, hopefully tomorrow!!!
> 
> ...


Great shots ! I love the trees as well.


----------



## jmeyer (Nov 2, 2020)

I had a late Pine Warbler coming to the feeders Friday, at a local park along the lake. He's still in full breeding plumage and looking stunning! He would come down to the platform feeder and grab a peanut, fly up to the tree and stick it into the bark. He would then pound on it like a chickadee or nuthatch. Kind of funny watching a warbler do that! 7D mkll / EF600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2020)

Another beautiful series. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 3, 2020)

A Hyacinth macaw from our local zoo:


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2020)

Beautiful bird. Very nice close up. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 3, 2020)

Oystercatcher finds an afternoon snack and runs about trying to avoid hungry gulls eying its catch.


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice shots, Islander.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 3, 2020)

Crop mode testing with Canon 100-400L II and 1.4XIII.

Intentionally went out and tried to take shots that I would not have attempted prior to owning the R5. All of these would have been “reach” limited because 560mm wouldn’t fill the frame well enough to get decent resolution/sharpness in post and using crop mode on the EOS-R would have produced postage stamps.

I’m pretty happy with how it performs - makes me wonder what result I would get from the 100-500L - a slight drop in reach but no teleconverter... Thoughts?


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 3, 2020)

A few more.


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2020)

Very nice series. Well done, Bert.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 3, 2020)

IslanderMV said:


> Oystercatcher finds an afternoon snack and runs about trying to avoid hungry gulls eying its catch.
> View attachment 193778
> View attachment 193779
> View attachment 193780


Beautiful action shot!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 3, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> A few more.
> 
> View attachment 193789
> 
> ...


Are these uncropped?

Jack


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 3, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Are these uncropped?
> 
> Jack




They are 100% from the original photos if that makes sense. I took a 4K sample from each photo and that’s what you see here.

If that makes no sense or doesn’t answer your question let me know.

Why do you ask?


----------



## AlanF (Nov 3, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> A few more.
> 
> View attachment 193789
> 
> ...


I'm going through the same dilemma of bare 100-500mm vs 100-400mm + 1.4xTC. There are those who say the TC is too detrimental. But, that's not my experience. My feelings at this stage are that the two are not so dissimilar that it makes much difference. I'll leave final judgement until either I get a 100-500mm to test directly or someone I trust does the direct comparison. Gordon Laing and dare I say him Ken Rockwell reckon if you already have the 100-400mm that there is not much reason to "upgrade" based on fairly casual comparisons.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 3, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I'm going through the same dilemma of bare 100-500mm vs 100-400mm + 1.4xTC. There are those who say the TC is too detrimental. But, that's not my experience. My feelings at this stage are that the two are not so dissimilar that it makes much difference. I'll leave final judgement until either I get a 100-500mm to test directly or someone I trust does the direct comparison. Gordon Laing and dare I say him Ken Rockwell reckon if you already have the 100-400mm that there is not much reason to "upgrade" based on fairly casual comparisons.




I’ve read the same reviews and can see their point, but I like the idea of not being bound by the teleconverter in the field. I hate having to swap it in and out so much that when it’s mounted I just leave it on and when I take it off it stays in the car. Of course it can cost opportunities both ways...

The truth of the matter is that I’ll never own a big prime. I can afford whichever I want but I know I wold never use it to the point that I would “recover” the cost. I’m a walk-and-shoot photographer. I can never see myself sitting in one spot or sitting in a hide as a rule and that’s the only way I could see myself using a 500mm or 600mm. So I’m always trying to figure out the best way to extend my ‘reach’ without sacrificing complete mobility.

I’m going to buy the 100-500L and the new 1.4III. I had it on preorder at a great price and will likely be calling B&H over the next couple of days to see if the same price still holds, and if it does, I’ll go ahead with it. Then I‘ll have the best of both worlds with one set up on the R5 and the other on the EOS-R or 5D4 - the Black Rapid suspenders makes carrying both a breeze..


----------



## AlanF (Nov 4, 2020)

Here's a 1000x1000 crop from the centre this morning of a Tree Sparrow taken with the 100-400+1.4xTC on the R5. No additional sharpening, just straight out of DxO PL4 with standard settings.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2020)

Very nice close-up.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi Alan.
It is obvious from this shot that the 1.4x TC has totally destroyed the image quality. 

Cheers, Graham. 
ps, lovely shot! 



AlanF said:


> Here's a 1000x1000 crop from the centre this morning of a Tree Sparrow taken with the 100-400+1.4xTC on the R5. No additional sharpening, just straight out of DxO PL4 with standard settings.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 5, 2020)

More from the crop mode experiment.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 5, 2020)

Wingmen. Brothers from other mothers.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 5, 2020)

I never get these guys. Those tiny toes.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2020)

Beautiful shots, Bert. I really like the first picture. Well done!


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 6, 2020)

Owl be seeing you later.


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2020)

Beautiful shots. Well done, Bert.


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 6, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Owl be seeing you later.


Fantastic shots, espacialy the first. Great details around the eye!


----------



## Roo (Nov 6, 2020)

Sacred Kingfisher


----------



## AlanF (Nov 6, 2020)

Roo said:


> Sacred Kingfisher
> View attachment 193863
> View attachment 193862
> View attachment 193861
> View attachment 193865


Marvellous shots roo! They bring back memories of a marvellous day we had in Tarawhanui where I saw my one and only Sacred Kingfisher and managed to get a shot. Not as good as yours but here it is.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 6, 2020)

All of your Kingfishers are crazy good guys.


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2020)

Roo said:


> Sacred Kingfisher




Beautiful pictures. Well done, Roo.


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2020)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2020)

Just a quick snapshot – was on a walk through our neighborhood and my wife spotted this owl in a tree. He hung out long enough for me to walk home, grab a camera, and walk back.



EOS R, EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6L IS USM @ 300mm, 1/200 s, f/5.6, ISO 2500


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 7, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Here's a 1000x1000 crop from the centre this morning of a Tree Sparrow taken with the 100-400+1.4xTC on the R5. No additional sharpening, just straight out of DxO PL4 with standard settings.
> 
> View attachment 193828


Not feeling so bad about AA filters now then Alan ?


----------



## AlanF (Nov 7, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Not feeling so bad about AA filters now then Alan ?


The new generation of AA-filters now in use with the R5 and 1DXIII with multi beam splitting is a real improvement over the earlier brutal ones. Optyczne.pl has just analysed the resolution of the R5 sensor and it is really good. When the facts change, so do my feelings! Canon has pulled out all the stops with the R5.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 7, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> All of your Kingfishers are crazy good guys.


I hope to see one closer next year at our ponds. 
Until now, I only saw one flying by in far distance. 
And during a canoe tour we hat two of them flying around us. Really great impression - but no cam inside the canoe (danger of capsizing).


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 7, 2020)

neuroanatomist said:


> Just a quick snapshot ...


Not bad for a snapshot


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 7, 2020)

More R5 croppy moders.


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2020)

Nice shots, Bert.


----------



## dba101 (Nov 8, 2020)

I was wondering which camera to wait for or buy next. This is my 1DC straight out of camera. 1/1600 f/4 iso200
18 mp & 70-200 mk2 @123mm
Which Canon camera these days could give me more?


----------



## ISv (Nov 8, 2020)

IslanderMV said:


> Oystercatcher finds an afternoon snack and runs about trying to avoid hungry gulls eying its catch.
> View attachment 193778
> View attachment 193779
> View attachment 193780


Nice shots! Not oyster but I like the shell!


----------



## ERHP (Nov 8, 2020)

Sitting in the mud by the river when a Cooper's Hawk flies in chasing a small group of English Sparrows. Of course the sparrows all darted back through the bush but the Cooper's hung around for a bit wondering where they went. 





R5 : 600 f/4 II w/1.4X 1/200 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 8, 2020)

ERHP said:


> Sitting in the mud by the river when a Cooper's Hawk flies in chasing a small group of English Sparrows. Of course the sparrows all darted back through the bush but the Cooper's hung around for a bit wondering where they went.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, it's making me anxious for the R5 (although clearly the 600 is helping here) - I've saved around $4500 CAD as of today but then there are cards and batteries etc., so hopefully by spring! It's actually good that I have to wait; teaches patience. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2020)

Very nice shot, ERHP.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2020)

Backyard bully. A flock of sparrows was happily feeding on seeds in our backyard until this guy showed up. I took the pictures through the less than clean window in our den, so the quality could be better.

7DMII + Sigma 150-600mm C


----------



## ERHP (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks Jack! The hawk was too close to fit completely in the frame and I'm still holding out for a 600 with a flip switch 1.4 one day, lol. My results with the 100-500 are just a bit better than the adapted 100-400, most likely due to how it was built, so I think you will like it.


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2020)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## jmeyer (Nov 9, 2020)

Continuing with the winter finches, I was able to get pretty good looks at 8 Red Crossbills this week. 7Dmk ll / EF600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## AlanF (Nov 9, 2020)

I am so envious of you guys seeing these wonderful birds!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 9, 2020)

ERHP said:


> Thanks Jack! The hawk was too close to fit completely in the frame and I'm still holding out for a 600 with a flip switch 1.4 one day, lol. My results with the 100-500 are just a bit better than the adapted 100-400, most likely due to how it was built, so I think you will like it.


I'm looking for examples of the 100-400mm II vs RF 100-500mm carefully compared while I am waiting to get hold of an RF to test myself. Do you have shots done with both?


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2020)

Beautiful series. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 10, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I'm looking for examples of the 100-400mm II vs RF 100-500mm carefully compared while I am waiting to get hold of an RF to test myself. Do you have shots done with both?




At this point I'm just waiting for inventory somewhere.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 10, 2020)

Supermodel.

He made me call him Fabio...


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 10, 2020)

Moar.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 10, 2020)

You lucky guys with those great shots of interesting birds! On yet another daily walk at the end of the day the only bird around aside from the odd pigeon and crow was a European Robin in the middle of a tree singing his heart out. I did see a mallard this morning. But the Robin is England's favourite bird. I used the centre spot focus at 560mm.


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2020)

Very nice series, Bert,


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2020)

Nice shot. Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2020)

Tufted Duck. R5 + 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC. I notice the extra weight of the lens over my shoulder compared with the 100-400.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Tufted Duck. R5 + 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC. I notice the extra weight of the lens over my shoulder compared with the 100-400.
> 
> View attachment 193971


That guy would be frozen in the ice if he were here!  So you're enjoying the R5?

Jack


----------



## tron (Nov 13, 2020)

IslanderMV said:


> Oystercatcher finds an afternoon snack and runs about trying to avoid hungry gulls eying its catch.
> View attachment 193778
> View attachment 193779
> View attachment 193780


Finally! An Oystercatcher that caught an … oyster!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> That guy would be frozen in the ice if he were here!  So you're enjoying the R5?
> 
> Jack


Very much. It's a really nice camera to handle and its AF is a joy. It immediately latched on to the eye of the duck. Just wish I could put the 500mm PF on it - it's just as sharp and contrasty and weighs so much less than the 400mm DO II.


----------



## tron (Nov 13, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Tufted Duck. R5 + 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC. I notice the extra weight of the lens over my shoulder compared with the 100-400.
> ...


It is nice that I have the lens already so you cannot … tempt me! 
But truth be told D850 and D500 with 500PF are superb. I recently shot with D850+500PF+1.4EIII combination and the result was very good.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 14, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Very much. It's a really nice camera to handle and its AF is a joy. It immediately latched on to the eye of the duck. Just wish I could put the 500mm PF on it - it's just as sharp and contrasty and weighs so much less than the 400mm DO II.


From all accounts you're a 100-400 II fan so you're already set, no?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 14, 2020)

tron said:


> It is nice that I have the lens already so you cannot … tempt me!
> But truth be told D850 and D500 with 500PF are superb. I recently shot with D850+500PF+1.4EIII combination and the result was very good.


Sorry for the long post, but it’s in case anyone is deliberating about lenses. I have embarras de richesse for my style of nature photography as I have more than enough gear to keep me more than happy, and would be only a little less happy without the redundancy. My priorities are first it has to be light enough for someone of my age to go out hiking with. Secondly it has to give adequately sharp, well-resolved and focussed images. And, thirdly, I can take distant birds and close up ones, and insects. To be honest, my 5DSR, which is now my Canon back up body (and my wife uses), and 100-400mm II plus 1.4xTC still meet our needs in the main and I would cheerfully take the pair on my next trip abroad. The R5 near enough matches the 5DSR for resolution and it is more versatile for BIF and pairs really well with the 100-400mm II and I can use it at 800mm. The Nikon D850 or 500 with the 500PF also pass the weight test. I get sharper images than with the zoom, especially close up. With the minimum focal distance of 3m, I usually get better images of dragonflies and butterflies with the 500PF than with 100-400 closer up, and apart from the tracking. It is as good as the R5 for BIF at 500mm but not at 700mm because the DSLR focusses slowly at f/8 when the 1.4xTC is on the f/5.6 500mm - the R5's AF is a killer at f/8. The 500PF has the edge on sharpness for distant small birds, especially with the 1.4xTC. So, I am very happy taking the Nikon pair on a days hike or on safari. The 400mm DO II catches up on the sharpness and focusses brilliantly at 800mm f/8 on the R5. However, I haven't decided yet on whether to keep the 400mm DO II. The difference in weight is just enough to make a difference. The R5 + 400 DO + lenscoat is 3.25 kg and 3.5 kg with the 1.4xTC. The D850 with the 500PF and lenscoat is 2.8 kg. Put the 2xTC on the 400 and the weight goes up to 3.6 kg, and with the 1.4TC on the 500, it's 3 kg. So, it's an extra 0.6 kg or so carrying the Canon prime pair vs the Nikon full frame for similar resolution. I am going to test the 400mm DO II for BIF on the R5. If it is much better the 100-400mm II, then I'll keep for special days out but not for general use.


----------



## tron (Nov 14, 2020)

Alan I agree with the redundancy you mention (the only issue being the decision making each time - at least for me).

I too have kept my 400 DO II. Since you can afford it maybe you could keep it for many years for these occasions where you do not have to take long hikes like when shooting from home or going by car to bird hides. I see nothing wrong with that.

EDIT: The close shooting IQ with the Nikons + 500mmPF is indeed superb!


----------



## Cog (Nov 14, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Sorry for the long post, but it’s in case anyone is deliberating about lenses. I have embarras de richesse for my style of nature photography as I have more than enough gear to keep me more than happy, and would be only a little less happy without the redundancy. My priorities are first it has to be light enough for someone of my age to go out hiking with. Secondly it has to give adequately sharp, well-resolved and focussed images. And, thirdly, I can take distant birds and close up ones, and insects. To be honest, my 5DSR, which is now my Canon back up body (and my wife uses), and 100-400mm II plus 1.4xTC still meet our needs in the main and I would cheerfully take the pair on my next trip abroad. The R5 near enough matches the 5DSR for resolution and it is more versatile for BIF and pairs really well with the 100-400mm II and I can use it at 800mm. The Nikon D850 or 500 with the 500PF also pass the weight test. I get sharper images than with the zoom, especially close up. With the minimum focal distance of 3m, I usually get better images of dragonflies and butterflies with the 500PF than with 100-400 closer up, and apart from the tracking. It is as good as the R5 for BIF at 500mm but not at 700mm because the DSLR focusses slowly at f/8 when the 1.4xTC is on the f/5.6 500mm - the R5's AF is a killer at f/8. The 500PF has the edge on sharpness for distant small birds, especially with the 1.4xTC. So, I am very happy taking the Nikon pair on a days hike or on safari. The 400mm DO II catches up on the sharpness and focusses brilliantly at 800mm f/8 on the R5. However, I haven't decided yet on whether to keep the 400mm DO II. The difference in weight is just enough to make a difference. The R5 + 400 DO + lenscoat is 3.25 kg and 3.5 kg with the 1.4xTC. The D850 with the 500PF and lenscoat is 2.8 kg. Put the 2xTC on the 400 and the weight goes up to 3.6 kg, and with the 1.4TC on the 500, it's 3 kg. So, it's an extra 0.6 kg or so carrying the Canon prime pair vs the Nikon full frame for similar resolution. I am going to test the 400mm DO II for BIF on the R5. If it is much better the 100-400mm II, then I'll keep for special days out but not for general use.


Would you consider replacing you Nikon D850 camera with Nikon Z (6 or 7)? I think it's time for me to get rid of Canon 5D m4 (which I love, btw) and replace it with something lighter and smaller. R5 is the most natural choice, of course, but while it is still unavailable for indefinite time in our part of the world, I'm also looking at Sony a9/7 and Nikon Z.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 14, 2020)

Cog said:


> Would you consider replacing you Nikon D850 camera with Nikon Z (6 or 7)? I think it's time for me to get rid of Canon 5D m4 (which I love, btw) and replace it with something lighter and smaller. R5 is the most natural choice, of course, but while it is still unavailable for indefinite time in our part of the world, I'm also looking at Sony a9/7 and Nikon Z.


The Z6 and Z7 are excellent cameras. However, like the original R, they are not up there with good tracking for bird photography. The version IIs that have just been released are supposed to be better but I haven't come across a review yet by someone I trust to comment.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 15, 2020)

tron said:


> Alan I agree with the redundancy you mention (the only issue being the decision making each time - at least for me).
> 
> I too have kept my 400 DO II. Since you can afford it maybe you could keep it for many years for these occasions where you do not have to take long hikes like when shooting from home or going by car to bird hides. I see nothing wrong with that.
> 
> EDIT: The close shooting IQ with the Nikons + 500mmPF is indeed superb!


Since I presently don't mind hiking with the 1Dx2 and the DO II, from all I'm hearing it sounds like the R5 paired with it should be great. That's why I've been keeping my eyes open for comments regarding how well the R5 does at totally replacing the 1DX2. I'm wondering if the EF 70-200 with 1.4X would fill the gap for closer situations such that I wouldn't need to spend on something like the 100 - 500. Not having zoom capability with the 400 is certainly a drawback as is it's poor close focusing for butterflies etc.

Jack


----------



## tron (Nov 15, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Since I presently don't mind hiking with the 1Dx2 and the DO II, from all I'm hearing it sounds like the R5 paired with it should be great. That's why I've been keeping my eyes open for comments regarding how well the R5 does at totally replacing the 1DX2. I'm wondering if the EF 70-200 with 1.4X would fill the gap for closer situations such that I wouldn't need to spend on something like the 100 - 500. Not having zoom capability with the 400 is certainly a drawback as is it's poor close focusing for butterflies etc.
> 
> Jack


Hello Jack. My only reservation is focusing speed with the 2XIII. I was about to test it but then something happened that had priority and I lost the light today. I was not impressed with focusing speed INSIDE the house. This is NOT going to make me reject it since the real test would be outdoors with decent light and limited focusing range, although the full range is useful for ... "surprises".


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 15, 2020)

tron said:


> Hello Jack. My only reservation is focusing speed with the 2XIII. I was about to test it but then something happened that had priority and I lost the light today. I was not impressed with focusing speed INSIDE the house. This is NOT going to make me reject it since the real test would be outdoors with decent light and limited focusing range, although the full range is useful for ... "surprises".


That is a concern for sure. The 1DX2 mechanically has the speed but from what I can understand so far, it misses more optical focus than the R5, presumably that relates to the power of the battery. I've become pretty attached to 400 X2 for the little critters.

Jack


----------



## tron (Nov 15, 2020)

Hoping for a D880 with D6 like driving and focusing capabilities  ... to put behind my 500mmPF +1.4X combo


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 15, 2020)

Some Buffles I’m pretty happy with. Got the colors somewhat without killing the highlights too much. One of these may be a repost but I’m not sure so what the heck.

The water was gorgeous and this was right around sunrise. 

Criticism appreciated.


----------



## tron (Nov 16, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Some Buffles I’m pretty happy with. Got the colors somewhat without killing the highlights too much. One of these may be a repost but I’m not sure so what the heck.
> 
> The water was gorgeous and this was right around sunrise.
> 
> ...


I want one!


----------



## ISv (Nov 16, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Some Buffles I’m pretty happy with. Got the colors somewhat without killing the highlights too much. One of these may be a repost but I’m not sure so what the heck.
> 
> The water was gorgeous and this was right around sunrise.
> 
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## ISv (Nov 16, 2020)

Saffron finch, it seems they are preparing for the next round of breeding.


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2020)

Lovely shots. Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Nov 17, 2020)

tron said:


> Finally! An Oystercatcher that caught an … oyster!


Tron, for a wile I was hesitating to comment on your comment ( ) but since here we are community of mix photographers/naturalist I can't resist: We still have to wait for a photo of oystercatcher catching true Oyster (oyster is ambiguous) because the shellfish on that photos is a Scallop (also ambiguous but both groups have very distinctive shells). Not big deal at all but there is that devil in me that always make me uncomfortable when I see miss-identification (and in the same time I hate my photos of interesting/rare for my location birds that are not good at all and it's very painful!).


----------



## ISv (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks Jack! Your smile makes me feel like my comment makes some sense (at least for some of the public if not the for the entire public on this topic...). 
I was really hesitating to post it - in these times you can go rude even if you don't mean it (it could be served as just an interpretation, especially if someone looks for an alternative of what you mean). Any way - thanks again!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 17, 2020)

ISv said:


> Thanks Jack! Your smile makes me feel like my comment makes some sense (at least for some of the public if not the for the entire public on this topic...).
> I was really hesitating to post it - in these times you can go rude even if you don't mean it (it could be served as just an interpretation, especially if someone looks for an alternative of what you mean). Any way - thanks again!


I think Tron, like me, is not going to take offence over trivial things and that's what makes this thread nicer than some others. And we appreciate your knowledge and insight. Anyway, the clam was a joke to begin with and made me smile almost as much as your reply.  

Jack


----------



## SteveC (Nov 17, 2020)

Everyone knows an oyster is anyone who says "oy!" a lot.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 17, 2020)

I've been trying to test the 400mm DO II on the R5 under real conditions but there are so few birds around. A Green Woodpecker was eating insects in our back garden. They are so skittish the only chance of getting a shot is through our terrible double glazing. The top one is at 800mm using the 2xTC (cropped and reduced by 50% to fit here) the lower at 560mm with the 1.4xTC at about original size, at iso 3200..


----------



## tron (Nov 17, 2020)

Alan that's not a house. It's a birder's paradise!

Are you satisfied with your new combo?


----------



## AlanF (Nov 17, 2020)

Here's as close as I got to a Grey Heron, about a 70m away and it's not many pixels high. But, it shows the lens at 800mm is pretty sharp - no sharpening other than the standard DxO.


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice Picture....Pretty sharp.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 18, 2020)

...three successive images (each 0.167 second apart; 6 fps I guess)--processed to brighten the hungry cedar waxing shown in each pic.

I've seen this several times with more than one species--the berry is in the bird's mouth before being flipped in the air and then captured again mid-air before it disappears.

Thanks for this little corner of the internet. The entertainment value during these COVID times is terrific...and I often learn a thing or two as well! Bravo


----------



## AlanF (Nov 18, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> View attachment 194048
> View attachment 194049
> View attachment 194050
> 
> ...


I love these waxwings. They visited here for a couple of weeks a few years ago, and I went out almost daily to watch them.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 18, 2020)

For those interested, I occasionally go for a walk where a Little Owl perches on a log pile, some 50m on the other side of an electrified fence. Here are 3 shots of him taken with 3 different lenses from the same spot over the last month. Top is from the 100-400mm II + 2xTC on the R5, below from the 400mm DO II on the R5 taken this morning and bottom, the 500PF + 1.4xTC on the D850. All were hand held - the DO II was much of a struggle holding the centre spot over the bird. All processed in DxOPL4 with standard lens correction and no additional sharpening, and all small crops of about 1600x1200 px from the centre. OK, the 200-800 isn't the best but it's not too bad for an image that small.


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...three successive images (each 0.167 second apart; 6 fps I guess)--processed to brighten the hungry cedar waxing shown in each pic.
> 
> I've seen this several times with more than one species--the berry is in the bird's mouth before being flipped in the air and then captured again mid-air before it disappears.
> 
> Thanks for this little corner of the internet. The entertainment value during these COVID times is terrific...and I often learn a thing or two as well! Bravo




Very nice series, Joseph Andrew, I especially like the second shot. Well done.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 18, 2020)

Barred Owl looking at me looking at him looking at me.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 18, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Barred Owl looking at me looking at him looking at me.
> 
> View attachment 194054
> 
> ...


He's first of all looking down at you and then he is following you around as you climb up a tree to get above him.


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2020)

Very nice close-up, Bert. I really like the second picture.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 19, 2020)

tron said:


> Alan that's not a house. It's a birder's paradise!
> 
> Are you satisfied with your new combo?


Photographic quality, yes. It's a good copy of the 400mm DO II lens - they do vary - and it produces good sharp images at 800mm. Unlike on my 5DSR, 5DIV and 90D, where the AF at 800mm f/8 was erratic, it's very precise and fast on the R5. The problem for me is that it is just above my comfort zone for weight. I feel it on my shoulder with the BlackRapid strap and I find it difficult to hand-hold steady pointing at a small bird.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 19, 2020)

Dying sun in the evening with no birds as usual and me with the 400 DO on the R5, and a pigeon wheels past. 400mm on FF is my favourite for BIF because of the field of view. I'm leaning to keeping this lens.


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2020)

Cool. Well done, Alan.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 19, 2020)

Rats in flight?


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 19, 2020)

Not *my *bird portrait...but a neat story!



https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/11/19/rockefeller-center-christmas-tree-owl-rescued/


----------



## ISv (Nov 20, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Rats in flight?


If you mean Feral Pigeon - nope, this is the Wood Pigeon. Increasing in numbers in some parts of Europe (mostly the Northern parts and England) but hardly "rats".


----------



## AlanF (Nov 20, 2020)

ISv said:


> If you mean Feral Pigeon - nope, this is the Wood Pigeon. Increasing in numbers in some parts of Europe (mostly the Northern parts and England) but hardly "rats".


Agreed. I look upon them as flying fast food for Peregrine Falcons and so don't mind them fattening themselves on my birdseed.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 20, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Photographic quality, yes. It's a good copy of the 400mm DO II lens - they do vary - and it produces good sharp images at 800mm. Unlike on my 5DSR, 5DIV and 90D, where the AF at 800mm f/8 was erratic, it's very precise and fast on the R5. The problem for me is that it is just above my comfort zone for weight. I feel it on my shoulder with the BlackRapid strap and I find it difficult to hand-hold steady pointing at a small bird.



I certainly enjoy reading these kinds of comments here...from people who have real-world experience with gear I have (or would like to have). 

With my 5DIII, I find the 100-400 II to be easily handheld (both weight-wise and volume-wise). It turns out that, to my eyes, the 1.4x III teleconverter, when added to the 5Diii/100-400 II combination, yields images that retain a whole lot of detail. So occasionally I set up this way.

But in order to get the best images, in my hands, with the 5DIII/100-400 II/1.4x III trio...I really need to carry a monopod!

And I can't explain it...it just isn't the weight. The whole package just doesn't feel quite right...and after a few minutes it definitely affects my ability to acquire good images.

It is the same sort of thing with our family of M's. Using a tripod, I was able to acquire good-enough-for-us images of the total eclipse a few years ago...with an M10/EF-EFM adapter/100-400 II trio...but the tripod was essential. The 100-400 II...on any M...with the necessary converter...just doesn't feel right.

But my-oh-my, the M6 II, when connected to the 70-300 II via the EF-EFM adapter...that 'system' feels great, handles well with the M-series and is capable of acquiring very very good images (not quite as good as the 100-400 II but is much smaller-and-lighter and does carry-on easy-peezy).

I could go on and on...but thanks for posting, AlanF.

And what software did you use to generate the quite-large gif file?


----------



## AlanF (Nov 20, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> I certainly enjoy reading these kinds of comments here...from people who have real-world experience with gear I have (or would like to have).
> 
> With my 5DIII, I find the 100-400 II to be easily handheld (both weight-wise and volume-wise). It turns out that, to my eyes, the 1.4x III teleconverter, when added to the 5Diii/100-400 II combination, yields images that retain a whole lot of detail. So occasionally I set up this way.
> 
> ...


I just use an on-line gif maker. The M-series are too small in my experience to handle with the 100-400mm II and are unbalanced. You need high shutter speeds for hand-held telephotos.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 20, 2020)

...downy woodpecker, I think.

After several days of really nice (lower sixties Fahrenheit, sunny) weather, this morning clouds rolled in and the temps are a bit cooler. Many birds (some that I don't see often) showed up at our front yard tree, which at this date has very few berries remaining. It was as if the birds know weather changes are afoot.

I left the front door of our home open to acquire these images...this very woodpecker flew from the tree toward our home and nearly flew inside (sad emoji) before attaching itself to the stone exterior only inches to the left of the open door and subsequently flying away (relieved emoji).




Every morning this time of year we get a few bird strikes on the windows nearest the berry tree. I've looked everywhere for sure-fire methods of preventing bird strikes and tried several of them. The only intervention strategy that seems to work for us is to place a ladder...more-or-less in front of the windows. For a time I thought that my presence shooting pictures outside, near the tree, worked a bit, but while shooting a flock of cedar waxwings in the tree they got spooked by a couple of incoming robins and left en masse. One of the waxwings flew within a few feet of my head...at full speed...right into the window pane.

Often the birds that strike the windows literally only knock themselves out for a few minutes. Not this one. Sad day.

Of interest here:









Bird Imprints on Glass


When birds fly into windows they leave an impression of themselves on the glass. These imprints are often highly detailed and produce a beautiful image of feathers and the overall shape of the bird. People often refer to these imprints in terms such as 'ghostly', as if the imprint has left a...




www.flickr.com


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Josephandrew.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 20, 2020)

ISv said:


> If you mean Feral Pigeon - nope, this is the Wood Pigeon. Increasing in numbers in some parts of Europe (mostly the Northern parts and England) but hardly "rats".



I will gladly stand corrected then; thank you!


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 21, 2020)

I hope you'll forgive me for posting a link to a youtube video from Chelsea Northrup, but it compares Nikon, Sony & Canon bodies, and also various long lenses for birding, including Canons 800mm f11. The R5 bodies turned out to be very well received by her, as did the 800mm f11 and EF 600 f4 III. You might find it an interesting post - I certainly did.

Here's the link:


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 21, 2020)

Bufflehead duck: R5 with RF100-500mm L + EXTENDER RF2x.



Pied-billed Grebe: R5 with RF800mm F11 IS STM



I think the quality of images are somehow comparable, and 800mm F/11 is much lighter on the arm and pocket.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Bufflehead duck: R5 with RF100-500mm L + EXTENDER RF2x.
> View attachment 194087
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots. I've seen a few Buffleheads in posts recently and I'd love to see them in the flesh. It's also good seeing the 100-500mm works well with the 2xTC. Is the 800mm f/11 noticeably lighter on the arm? Also, if I had one, I would have to take a 100-400 or 100-500 as well with me.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I hope you'll forgive me for posting a link to a youtube video from Chelsea Northrup, but it compares Nikon, Sony & Canon bodies, and also various long lenses for birding, including Canons 800mm f11. The R5 bodies turned out to be very well received by her, as did the 800mm f11. You might find it an interesting post - I certainly did.
> 
> Here's the link:


I'll forgive you but if I was a priest I'd make you say a few Hail Marys. Did she test the Nikon Z7II or Z6II?


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2020)

Beautiful shots, bhf3737.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 21, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Bufflehead duck: R5 with RF100-500mm L + EXTENDER RF2x.
> View attachment 194087
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, bhf3737, for the comparison photos of the 2 long RF lens options. I'm still waiting on my RF 100-500 but I do have the 800 f11, and it's absolutely amazing how this "pirate lens" (I like to call it due to its shape and pull out style) is so light and so (relatively) sharp, and so inexpensive (especially for a new RF lens near R5 launch).

Your photos are really beautiful, too, particularly the colors in the first one!  

I wasn't planning on getting a RF 2x TC for the 100-500, but rather rely on cropping. Are you happy with your results (and on-off use) of the TC? It's always good to hear from those using it. I'm curious - when you zoom the 100-500 back towards 300mm and reach the TC, is it a gentle stop from a rubber interface or a more jarring stop of hard metal/plastic?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I'll forgive you but if I was a priest I'd make you say a few Hail Marys. Did she test the Nikon Z7II or Z6II?


No just the D850 and 600 f4 because that is her current wildlife setup.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I'll forgive you but if I was a priest I'd make you say a few Hail Marys. Did she test the Nikon Z7II or Z6II?


OK - I'll say a couple "Hail Murrays!"  (yes, ... that was a fantastic last minute win by Arizona from Murray to Hopkins).

Chelsea only talked about (& showed) her Nikon D850 & 600 f4, and I don't recall her talking about much else from Nikon. It was more about what was competing with it in mirrorless for her to change how she takes long tele birding photos.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Beautiful shots. I've seen a few Buffleheads in posts recently and I'd love to see them in the flesh. It's also good seeing the 100-500mm works well with the 2xTC. Is the 800mm f/11 noticeably lighter on the arm? Also, if I had one, I would have to take a 100-400 or 100-500 as well with me.


Thanks Alan. Buffleheads are really small and beautiful, specially the male ones. We are lucky to have quite a lot of them here in winter.

RF 800mm is actually very light compared to the 100-500mm and extenders, and even lighter than the camera and grip and no stress on the arm at all. It wieghts like 24-105mm glass but longer, therefore very handholdable. 
The ideal case for me is having both 100-500mm for smaller, faster and closer birds/insects and 800mm for slower and farther away animals and no extenders. But then switching lenses and harsh conditions may be a problem. I may end up going out with only 800mm on sunny days and 100-500mm with one of 1.4x or 2x extender on snowy days.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 21, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, bhf3737, for the comparison photos of the 2 long RF lens options. I'm still waiting on my RF 100-500 but I do have the 800 f11, and it's absolutely amazing how this "pirate lens" (I like to call it due to its shape and pull out style) is so light and so (relatively) sharp, and so inexpensive (especially for a new RF lens near R5 launch).
> 
> Your photos are really beautiful, too, particularly the colors in the first one!
> 
> I wasn't planning on getting a RF 2x TC for the 100-500, but rather rely on cropping. Are you happy with your results (and on-off use) of the TC? It's always good to hear from those using it. I'm curious - when you zoom the 100-500 back towards 300mm and reach the TC, is it a gentle stop from a rubber interface or a more jarring stop of hard metal/plastic?


Thanks usern4cr.
I tried to use RF extenders on RF100-500mm lens and compare the results with RF800mm to make a final decision on purchasing them. 
with the RF100-500mm and extenders, the widest aperture available at 300mm is f/5.6 and this remains with the Extenders fitted, so: 
With the RF 1.4x Extender we go from f/8, through f/9 to f/10 and effective focal length is 420mm to 700mm.
With the RF 2x Extender it starts with f/11 and ends with to f/14 with effective focal length of 600mm to 1000mm.
I guess R5 with RF 2x touches the diffraction all the way through, but image quality is good enough for 600-1000mm results.

I think at the back of the 100-500mm there is a moving round plastic part that moves inside the barrel with the back glass element but when the lens is at 300mm or more it stays in place. The extender touches that piece and does not touch the glass. But how strong it is and whether you can carry the lens and extender in the backpack, I don't know. It would have been better if there was a lock there.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> No just the D850 and 600 f4 because that is her current wildlife setup.


I wouldn't argue with her as I couldn't hand hold that lens. Clearly, behind every successful Tony Northrop there is a strong woman.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I wouldn't argue with her as I couldn't hand hold that lens. Clearly, behind every successful Tony Northrop there is a strong woman.


I understand it is very difficult to see past the douchiness sometimes, how many shots do we have to see of that @!ing BMW? But she was asking a question a lot of people are asking themselves at the moment, can MILC’s replace DSLR’s for general use (resounding yes) and specialist applications, in her case big tele wildlife? Again the answer is yes. The R5 and EF600 f4 easily outperformed the D850 and the Nikon 600 f4 but the availability and usability of the RF800 f11 gave the R5 a distinct advantage over the other systems.

In a nutshell, to prevent anybody having to watch her repeatedly bang lenses against the trunk sill and opening:-
1/ D850 and 600f4, her current wildlife kit, falls down on size and weight and the AF is not up to current standards.
2/ Sony α7R IV and 200-600 and 600 f4, get DR (seriously!) very slow fps, very bad buffer speed and camera lockup while buffering. EVF is very laggy with. Noticeable blackout. 600 f4 very expensive, 200-600 not her preferred wildlife range, AF not as good as other options.
3/ R5 with EF600f4 and RF 800 f11. Perfect combination of AF, image quality, lens options and usability. Still derides DR (seriously!) and battery life, but if you are using a 600mm f4 without a grip I think you need to expect that! She actually preferred the RF 800 f11 over the Sony 200-600 primarily because of the focal length and the usability of the thing, she pointed out you can easily take it on a casual walk and get very good images with it.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I hope you'll forgive me for posting a link to a youtube video from Chelsea Northrup, but it compares Nikon, Sony & Canon bodies, and also various long lenses for birding, including Canons 800mm f11. The R5 bodies turned out to be very well received by her, as did the 800mm f11 and EF 600 f4 III. You might find it an interesting post - I certainly did.
> 
> Here's the link:


I eventually watched it, and have some comments to make. Firstly, the Sony birds in flight shooters don't favour the A7RIV because it is laggy and there is an AF problem with it and the 200-600mm. They use the Sony A9 or A9II, which has a slight edge on the R5 for AF and tracking but has inferior resolution. It works very well with the 200-600mm. The 800mm is a fantastic lens for the price and weight. But, it's not the first choice for me for BIF as I find 800mm gives too narrow a field of view and I can handle only distant slow moving moving birds with it. I am finding the R5 with the 400mm DO II a really good combination for BIF as the AF is so fast and precise and the IQ so good. The R5 is also excellent with the 100-400mm II and from what I have seen with the 100-500mm.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> I understand it is very difficult to see past the douchiness sometimes, how many shots do we have to see of that @!ing BMW? But she was asking a question a lot of people are asking themselves at the moment, can MILC’s replace DSLR’s for general use (resounding yes) and specialist applications, in her case big tele wildlife? Again the answer is yes. The R5 and EF600 f4 easily outperformed the D850 and the Nikon 600 f4 but the availability and usability of the RF800 f11 gave the R5 a distinct advantage over the other systems.
> 
> In a nutshell, to prevent anybody having to watch her repeatedly bang lenses against the trunk sill and opening:-
> 1/ D850 and 600f4, her current wildlife kit, falls down on size and weight and the AF is not up to current standards.
> ...


Our posts crossed in the ether, and I'll comment further on what you recounted she made.
Her comments on the Nikon are based on using a 600 f/4 lens. The D850 with the 500PF is a better combination than with the 600 f4 for enthusiasts like me and superior to the A7RIV +200-600mm because the lens is much lighter than the Sony 200-600mm and the AF is better. On the D500 there is basically unlimited buffer. Choose the right lens and Nikon is still up there. The keen guys, as I wrote, use the A9 not the A7RIV for BIF but the pixels are too few.
I am getting excellent battery life with the R5, and carrying spare batteries is no big deal. The DR of the R5 is excellent.
The R5 with EF600f4 and RF 800 f11 is not the perfect combination of AF, image quality, lens options and usability. For most people, the 800 plus a zoom is far more flexible, cheaper and lighter. For me, the 400 f/4 plus TCs is more flexible than the 800mm - but at a very large cost is cash and weight.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 21, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Our posts crossed in the ether, and I'll comment further on what you recounted she made.
> Her comments on the Nikon are based on using a 600 f/4 lens. The D850 with the 500PF is a better combination than with the 600 f4 for enthusiasts like me and superior to the A7RIV +200-600mm because the lens is much lighter than the Sony 200-600mm and the AF is better. On the D500 there is basically unlimited buffer. Choose the right lens and Nikon is still up there. The keen guys, as I wrote, use the A9 not the A7RIV for BIF but the pixels are too few.
> I am getting excellent battery life with the R5, and carrying spare batteries is no big deal. The DR of the R5 is excellent.
> The R5 with EF600f4 and RF 800 f11 is not the perfect combination of AF, image quality, lens options and usability. For most people, the 800 plus a zoom is far more flexible, cheaper and lighter. For me, the 400 f/4 plus TCs is more flexible than the 800mm - but at a very large cost is cash and weight.


Of course these things end up being so personal it is almost freakish if you find somebody with the same equipment and the same shooting scenarios as yourself. Pointing out the D500 and 500PF would be better for her than the D850 and 600 f4 is obvious, but so would be her retort, iso performance with a crop sensor, which as we all know is moot if you end up cropping your ff capture anyway!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Of course these things end up being so personal it is almost freakish if you find somebody with the same equipment and the same shooting scenarios as yourself. Pointing out the D500 and 500PF would be better for her than the D850 and 600 f4 is obvious, but so would be her retort, iso performance with a crop sensor, which as we all know is moot if you end up cropping your ff capture anyway!


I did say first the D850 + 500PF so it was FF vs FF there. But, agreed on other points. Her comparisons were even more arbitrary - the A7RIV (with its known faults) and the 200-600mm zoom vs the R5 with a fixed 800/11 lens. These YouTubes are not proper well-researched comparisons but fragments thrown out to keep people watching advertising.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 21, 2020)

Still lugging the R5/600 II combo around with this last weekend being out in the local Cuyamaca range. On my way to try catching some bucks I came across a dozen or so tom turkeys and decided to see how close I could get. They were interested in feeding in the vicinity of a fallen pine and I managed to get into the shadow of a standing pine. After an hour and a half, the sun finally began to drop behind the mountains and my 'cover' was gone, lol, but not before I took too many turkey shots. Strangely I kept thinking about the 1st season South Park episode with the genetically altered turkey horde...





R5 600 II w/1.4X III 1/2000 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (Nov 22, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Beautiful shots. I've seen a few Buffleheads in posts recently and I'd love to see them in the flesh. It's also good seeing the 100-500mm works well with the 2xTC. Is the 800mm f/11 noticeably lighter on the arm? Also, if I had one, I would have to take a 100-400 or 100-500 as well with me.



" I've seen a few Buffleheads in posts recently and I'd love to see them in the flesh" - and you probably would like to see them in breeding plumage (like on the photo posted from bhf3737). When they come here for wintering (in non-breeding plumage, +/- regularly but in very small ##) they are still cute little ducks but far from the beauty of the male breeders...


----------



## ISv (Nov 22, 2020)

Didn't have an opportunity for real shooting today. These are from the very neighborhood (both camera and the photog should go at least once a week for practice or they get rusty). Common Waxbill and Red-crested Cardinal - so busy feeding in the grass to realy pay attention to me (no complains off course!).


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2020)

Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> View attachment 194048
> View attachment 194049
> View attachment 194050
> 
> ...


I thought I was so lucky with this but I'm learning it's a common occurrence. I have two shots perfectly mid-beak so far. Of course it was pure luck because I only saw it after downloading the files.




Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Dying sun in the evening with no birds as usual and me with the 400 DO on the R5, and a pigeon wheels past. 400mm on FF is my favourite for BIF because of the field of view. I'm leaning to keeping this lens.
> 
> View attachment 194068


I was almost certain you had sold it?? How do you get this display with the bird in exactly the same position?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 22, 2020)

And ... I'm still constantly finding this thread in Spam, using Firefox. I have repeatedly indicated it's not spam and even put the thread address in my saved addresses. Can anyone suggest a sure fire solution?

Jack


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Jack.


----------



## ISv (Nov 22, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> And ... I'm still constantly finding this thread in Spam, using Firefox. I have repeatedly indicated it's not spam and even put the thread address in my saved addresses. Can anyone suggest a sure fire solution?
> 
> Jack


I'm not the right person to answer your question but I'm using Firefox too (Windows 10) - and no problems at all?!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 22, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I was almost certain you had sold it?? How do you get this display with the bird in exactly the same position?
> 
> Jack


Your memory is still functioning correctly, I had. This is a used one I bought from our top on-line dealer who is running a 45 day no quibble return. It is a very sharp copy at 800mm and it looks like a keeper despite my weight reservations. The AF at 800mm f/8 on my DSLRs used to be erratic. On the R5 it’s very precise and fast. You will enjoy yours. I cropped the pigeon to be in the dead centre manually.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 22, 2020)

In Feb of 2017 I posted some cedar waxwing pix. After a hint from Alan F, I was motivated to look back at these images and see if any were suitable for .gif treatment.

Here goes (first effort)...


----------



## AlanF (Nov 22, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> In Feb of 2017 I posted some cedar waxwing pix. After a hint from Alan F, I was motivated to look back at these images and see if any were suitable for .gif treatment.
> 
> Here goes (first effort)...
> View attachment 194117


Never look a gif bird in the mouth.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 24, 2020)

ISv said:


> Didn't have an opportunity for real shooting today. These are from the very neighborhood (both camera and the photog should go at least once a week for practice or they get rusty). Common Waxbill and Red-crested Cardinal - so busy feeding in the grass to realy pay attention to me (no complains off course!).
> 
> 
> View attachment 194092
> ...




These are awesome.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 24, 2020)

PEANUT BANDIT! Be on the lookout. He’s shameless. A very stellar Stellar Jay.


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2020)

Very nice shots, Bert.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 24, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> PEANUT BANDIT! Be on the lookout. He’s shameless. A very stellar Stellar Jay.
> 
> View attachment 194132
> 
> ...


Here's a (Eurasian) Jay through my double glazing (R5+400mm DO II + 2xTC) this afternoon. Not nearly as stellar but better looking than the average corvid.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 24, 2020)

Feeling blue here in Illinois, too.


----------



## Nat_WA (Nov 24, 2020)

From several weeks ago, an unexpected visitor (they're quite rare in the urban environment here);
through the double glazing (which fortunately was not in the direct sunlight)


He (she?) was very alert - any movement (even inside) was noticed and reason to fly off...


Both 7DmkII, Sigma 60-600 S at 600mm f/6.3, 1/400s ISO3200
W.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi Bert. 
A bit late to the party, my only criticism, leading with the best shot! Really nicely done, loving the reflection in the first shot. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Bert63 said:


> Some Buffles I’m pretty happy with. Got the colors somewhat without killing the highlights too much. One of these may be a repost but I’m not sure so what the heck.
> 
> The water was gorgeous and this was right around sunrise.
> 
> Criticism appreciated.


----------



## navastronia (Nov 25, 2020)

My, what a large thread!! I've never posted here before, so here goes nothing  

Chickadee in the Pacific Northwest (USA), EOS RP w/ EF 200/2.8 L II, 400mm (equiv) crop and 1:1 pixel crop. f/2.8, 1/400, ISO 400, +1.0 EV.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 25, 2020)

navastronia said:


> My, what a large thread!! I've never posted here before, so here goes nothing
> 
> Chickadee in the Pacific Northwest (USA), EOS RP w/ EF 200/2.8 L II, 400mm (equiv) crop and 1:1 pixel crop. f/2.8, 1/400, ISO 400, +1.0 EV.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the thread, Navastronia. Very beautiful pictures, indeed!


----------



## ISv (Nov 25, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> These are awesome.



Yeah, nice birds but when you see tons of them on daily basis they are competing with the House Sparrow (and several others) for the title "The most annoying birds" - or something like that but in more palatable form. On other hand - yes, I like them but I really wish to see time to time something different.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2020)

navastronia said:


> My, what a large thread!! I've never posted here before, so here goes nothing
> 
> Chickadee in the Pacific Northwest (USA), EOS RP w/ EF 200/2.8 L II, 400mm (equiv) crop and 1:1 pixel crop. f/2.8, 1/400, ISO 400, +1.0 EV.




I really like your shot. Well done.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> Feeling blue here in Illinois, too.



Very nice Blue jay. Nicely done, josephandrews.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Here's a (Eurasian) Jay through my double glazing (R5+400mm DO II + 2xTC) this afternoon. Not nearly as stellar but better looking than the average corvid.




Nice picture, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 25, 2020)

Nat_WA said:


> From several weeks ago, an unexpected visitor (they're quite rare in the urban environment here);
> through the double glazing (which fortunately was not in the direct sunlight)
> View attachment 194139
> 
> ...


The Green Woodpeckers do move off pretty quickly.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Green Woodpeckers do move off pretty quickly.
> 
> View attachment 194161



I suggest you make an adaptation to that window so that it works for photos (think outside the box, it might be possible). 

Probably not a casement like mine but what I did for winter shooting from inside was to cut a plexi-glass panel insert that I placed inside the frame. The window cranks open outwards and sideways. In that panel, which I painted to remove visibility except for a peep hole is a oval cutout, lined with some small (slit) rubber hose. The 400 DO rests on that without scuffing. 

A flap that flips up to cover this hole when I'm awaiting action keeps cold air out (fairly well but if -20C, I must act quickly taking photos). Thus my bedroom converts to a spacious blind/hide. Outside that window are the typical enticements for birds/animals. The deer get oats and barely but the birds fare the best. When more energetic I set up a flash or two on tripod for remote firing of fill flash. This has provided quite a few fun moments and the odd very good photo.

Anyone else playing tricks like this?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Nov 25, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I suggest you make an adaptation to that window so that it works for photos (think outside the box, it might be possible).
> 
> Probably not a casement like mine but what I did for winter shooting from inside was to cut a plexi-glass panel insert that I placed inside the frame. The window cranks open outwards and sideways. In that panel, which I painted to remove visibility except for a peep hole is a oval cutout, lined with some small (slit) rubber hose. The 400 DO rests on that without scuffing.
> 
> ...


I think you are replying to the mail I was replying to. What's -20C? Anything to with https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/45081/the-cremation-of-sam-mcgee or some other Canadian phenomenon?


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Here's a (Eurasian) Jay through my double glazing (R5+400mm DO II + 2xTC) this afternoon. Not nearly as stellar but better looking than the average corvid.
> View attachment 194137


Nice to see the (Eurasian) Jay making an appearance, and good to see that despite a scruffy lawn you keep your windows nice and clean


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I think you are replying to the mail I was replying to. What's -20C? Anything to with https://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems/45081/the-cremation-of-sam-mcgee or some other Canadian phenomenon?


Well, I don't have midnight sun but I get your point. I'm not too motivated to take the camera out in such weather but occasionally I do.

Seems with the couple postings about shots through windows I got confused. You have taken shots through windows before, right? Anyway, my bright ideas are sometimes pretty far out but that's just me always looking for problems to fit my sometimes crazy solutions.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 25, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Nice to see the (Eurasian) Jay making an appearance, and good to see that despite a scruffy lawn you keep your windows nice and clean


My lawn isn't scruffy, it's wilded with lots of self-seeded wild flowers to encourage insects which attract birds and other insectivores.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> My lawn isn't scruffy, it's wilded with lots of self-seeded wild flowers to encourage insects which attract birds and other insectivores.


Looks like it's working then !


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 25, 2020)

...if I could identify this one, I would!


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 25, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> View attachment 194162
> 
> 
> View attachment 194163
> ...


Beautiful pictures, Bert! What kind of ducks are these?


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2020)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Bert.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...if I could identify this one, I would!



Pretty cool. Nicely done.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 25, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful pictures, Bert! What kind of ducks are these?




Harlequins!


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 26, 2020)

ISv said:


> Tron, for a wile I was hesitating to comment on your comment ( ) but since here we are community of mix photographers/naturalist I can't resist: We still have to wait for a photo of oystercatcher catching true Oyster (oyster is ambiguous) because the shellfish on that photos is a Scallop (also ambiguous but both groups have very distinctive shells). Not big deal at all but there is that devil in me that always make me uncomfortable when I see miss-identification (and in the same time I hate my photos of interesting/rare for my location birds that are not good at all and it's very painful!).


 Yes, the mollusk in question was a sweet Bay Scollop. In the area the picture was taken it is abundant. A good tasting meal for both birds and humans.


----------



## dpc (Nov 26, 2020)

Sparrow scrabbling around in the snow among the wild grasses looking for a snack.


----------



## jmeyer (Nov 26, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...if I could identify this one, I would!



That is a Dark-eyed Junco. Based on coloring, I'd say it's a hatch year bird. Depending on where you are in the country, depends on which subspecies it could be. Nicely done! 

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2020)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 26, 2020)

A male Red-bellied Woodpecker trying to crack an acorn on my chimney. (plus an interesting optical illusion) Is it *in* my chimney or on the outside. Give it a few seconds


----------



## tron (Nov 26, 2020)

Outside...


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 26, 2020)

IslanderMV said:


> A male Red-bellied Woodpecker trying to crack an acorn on my chimney. (plus an interesting optical illusion) Is it *in* my chimney or on the outside. Give it a few seconds
> View attachment 194168


You're right - it's quite an illusion as I initially thought it was an inside edge in view, where it's really an outer edge view. Escher would be proud! ps - great photo!


----------



## Click (Nov 26, 2020)

Nice picture, Islander.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 26, 2020)

This isn't any old Little Egret but one roosting in a sycamore tree in my back garden early yesterday morning, first time he has been there that I have seen. The sun had risen behind him but very cloudy. (R5 + 800mm DO II).


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 26, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> That is a Dark-eyed Junco. Based on coloring, I'd say it's a hatch year bird. Depending on where you are in the country, depends on which subspecies it could be. Nicely done!
> 
> Jeremy



Thanks for the ID. In our yard I don't see many Dark-eyed Juncos. Thanks again.


----------



## jmeyer (Nov 27, 2020)

Evening Grosbeaks have finally showed up at one of my local parks!!! A pair of females have been around for five days now. They were joined by two more in the late morning. They call when flying and sitting in the trees, so hopefully they can attract a male or two flying over. 7D mkll / EF600 f4 / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## ISv (Nov 27, 2020)

Trying to put in order my folder "Northern Cardinal". Many photos made with my old photo-editing programs and more importantly with my older photo-editing skills... Didn't get any deeper into the folder - this one was the first and last (Thanksgiving any way). The main problem that I found with some pictures was that they were taken with my old photo-shooting skills. Sometimes you look at your own photos and asking yourself "and you were thinking WHAT doing this?!".
The photo below is not in that basked, it's rather fresh (2019). Just some little improvements with PL4.


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2020)

Lovely shot, ISv.


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2020)

Very nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2020)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## jmeyer (Nov 28, 2020)

With the weather we had a few weeks ago, many birds from the west were blown into the Midwest and even further into the East. Here in Wisconsin, there have been several reports of Spotted Towhees, one of them only 40 minutes from me. Today I finally had time to get out, walk around and try to find him. I did find him and it was a life bird! He was hanging around a "late" female Eastern Towhee. 7D mkll / EF600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll.

Jeremy


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 28, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> With the weather we had a few weeks ago, many birds from the west were blown into the Midwest and even further into the East. Here in Wisconsin, there have been several reports of Spotted Towhees, one of them only 40 minutes from me. Today I finally had time to get out, walk around and try to find him. I did find him and it was a life bird! He was hanging around a "late" female Eastern Towhee. 7D mkll / EF600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Wow, jmeyer, beautiful photos! A 600 f4 and 1.4x TC is pretty magical for these long shots with a beautiful background blur. It's starting to make me wonder if I might dare to consider one of the future RF big whites they are hinting at coming out with in the future.

I do have one question: I see you used a 1.4x TC. Do you find you don't want to use a 2x TC because of loss of IQ, or is it just that the 1.4X was all you needed to get the right framing for these shots?


----------



## jmeyer (Nov 28, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Wow, jmeyer, beautiful photos! A 600 f4 and 1.4x TC is pretty magical for these long shots with a beautiful background blur. It's starting to make me wonder if I might dare to consider one of the future RF big whites they are hinting at coming out with in the future.
> 
> I do have one question: I see you used a 1.4x TC. Do you find you don't want to use a 2x TC because of loss of IQ, or is it just that the 1.4X was all you needed to get the right framing for these shots?



Thank you! The 7D doesn't handle the 2x very well and image quality takes quite a hit, at least in the very limited use I've tried. That being said, I haven't used it or tested it too much, but I feel the 1.4x and cropping produces a far superior image. It's always on the lens unless I come across a situation where 840mm is too much, then I just throw it in my pocket. I do have an extra 500 F4 l sitting in its trunk in my closet...

Jeremy


----------



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> With the weather we had a few weeks ago, many birds from the west were blown into the Midwest and even further into the East. Here in Wisconsin, there have been several reports of Spotted Towhees, one of them only 40 minutes from me. Today I finally had time to get out, walk around and try to find him. I did find him and it was a life bird! He was hanging around a "late" female Eastern Towhee. 7D mkll / EF600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...



Great shots. Must have been very satisfying after the chase.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2020)

Beautiful shots, Jeremy.


----------



## Vern (Nov 28, 2020)

Large flock of Cedar Waxwings were passing through my neighborhood this week.


----------



## Vern (Nov 28, 2020)

Couple more. All with 5DMkIV, 600II + 1.4XIII, with fill flash, ISO 400, f5.6.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2020)

Beautiful series. Well done, Vern.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 28, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> With the weather we had a few weeks ago, many birds from the west were blown into the Midwest and even further into the East. Here in Wisconsin, there have been several reports of Spotted Towhees, one of them only 40 minutes from me. Today I finally had time to get out, walk around and try to find him. I did find him and it was a life bird! He was hanging around a "late" female Eastern Towhee. 7D mkll / EF600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Great shots Jeremy! Your persistence paid off
Joe


----------



## ERHP (Nov 29, 2020)

Just a female Northern Flicker against some fall foliage in the local mountains.


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2020)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 29, 2020)

Stone Chat
1DX III 300mm 2.8 II with I.4 Extender


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2020)

Lovely picture. Nicely done, hector.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi ERHP. 
Very nice, love I get the fall colours and the light on the bird is nice and warm too.

Cheers, Graham. 



ERHP said:


> Just a female Northern Flicker against some fall foliage in the local mountains.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi Hector. 
Lovely shot, dreamy bokeh! Got to love those great whites!

Cheers, Graham. 



Hector1970 said:


> Stone Chat
> 1DX III 300mm 2.8 II with I.4 Extender


----------



## 7DmkI (Nov 29, 2020)

Two owl sightings in one morning - what a treat! First, close encounter with the cute little saw-whet owl; then the great horned owl sleeping high up on a tree.


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice pictures, 7DmkI.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 29, 2020)

7DmkI said:


> Two owl sightings in one morning - what a treat! First, close encounter with the cute little saw-whet owl; then the great horned owl sleeping high up on a tree.
> View attachment 194231
> View attachment 194232


Beautiful photos! You make me long for traveling to the big mountains & forests.


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

Sparrowhawk. 5DIV and Canon 300mm 2.8 II


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Hector.
> Lovely shot, dreamy bokeh! Got to love those great whites!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Yes they are called great whites for good reasons. I have the 600 F4 II which is a great lens but a bit of effort the use.
The 300 2.8 II is a very flexible lens and takes the 1.4 extender really well. I use it handheld quite a bit.
It's a special lens


----------



## AlanF (Dec 1, 2020)

I am sorting out photos from this year to make a 2021 calendar and found this one I had missed of a Cormorant flying in. The old DSLR never misses these shots. I am waiting for lock down to end to use the R5 in that location.


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2020)

Beautiful shot, Hector.


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2020)

Excellent timing. Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 1, 2020)

Hector1970 said:


> Yes they are great for a reason. I have the 600 F4 II which is a great lens but a bit of effort the use.
> The 300 2.8 II is a very flexible lens and takes the 1.4 extender really well. I use it handheld quite a bit.


It's a lovely lens and takes the 2xTCIII really well too. It was the first telephoto I had that took really tack sharp shots.


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It's a lovely lens and takes the 2xTCIII really well too. It was the first telephoto I had that took really tack sharp shots.


Yes, once you get that sharp its hard to go back to fairly sharp. It separates the background too very well.
Crazy expensive but at least I use it alot.


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 1, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I am sorting out photos from this year to make a 2021 calendar and found this one I had missed of a Cormorant flying in. The old DSLR never misses these shots. I am waiting for lock down to end to use the R5 in that location.
> 
> View attachment 194252


Great capture. Nice bit of action


----------



## ISv (Dec 2, 2020)

Red-vented Bulbul


----------



## AlanF (Dec 2, 2020)

ISv said:


> Red-vented Bulbul
> 
> View attachment 194256
> View attachment 194257


They back great memories of my seeing them on foreign trips. They may be common for you, but for me they are a treat. Keep posting - thanks!


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, ISv.


----------



## ERHP (Dec 2, 2020)

One of the local Osprey nabbed a pretty nice fish, a Yellowfin Croaker(I think), and brought it back to a nearby post. Sadly I didn't even see it catch the fish and just happened to hear the ruckus as it landed. 





R5 600 II w/1.4X III 1/2500 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2020)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## gruhl28 (Dec 2, 2020)

IslanderMV said:


> A male Red-bellied Woodpecker trying to crack an acorn on my chimney. (plus an interesting optical illusion) Is it *in* my chimney or on the outside. Give it a few seconds
> View attachment 194168


I had to concentrate on this for at least half a minute before I was finally able to see it as an outside corner.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 2, 2020)

ERHP said:


> One of the local Osprey nabbed a pretty nice fish, a Yellowfin Croaker(I think), and brought it back to a nearby post. Sadly I didn't even see it catch the fish and just happened to hear the ruckus as it landed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way they are looking at each other, though their thoughts probably differ.


----------



## jprusa (Dec 2, 2020)

ISv said:


> Red-vented Bulbul
> 
> View attachment 194256
> View attachment 194257


Nice shot ISv . The bird is nice but the bark on the tree is amazing.


----------



## ISv (Dec 3, 2020)

jprusa said:


> Nice shot ISv . The bird is nice but the bark on the tree is amazing.


Rainbow Eucalyptus - the bark actually has more colors but that bird was siting on growing in shade stems.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2020)

The Little Egret visited us again and was joined by another. The weather was horrible this morning but there was a sufficient break in the sleet to fire off several hundred shots to get some that were not really obscured by branches and had the two together with their beaks showing and not too far away from each other. The 400mm DO II + 2xTC on the R5 performed a bit better than the 500mm PF on the D500 or D850. Unlike the one on the TDP site, my latest 400mm DO II is sharpest wide open and is very sharp at 800mm f/8. It's sharper at 400mm f/4 than my two 100-400mm IIs at f/5.6, consistent with the Lensrentals 400mm shootout results, unlike the TDP copy, which has to be stopped down to f/5.6. The focussing at f/8 is just so good on the R5.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2020)

Nice picture, Alan.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Dec 4, 2020)

Little hummer we put out a feeder for.

R5 with RF 70-200 - Heavy crop


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Dec 5, 2020)

This little one really likes to have her picture taken


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2020)

Very nice pictures, Ramage.


----------



## ISv (Dec 6, 2020)

I have a new friend!!!!
Pacific Golden Plover, it came around in a juvenile attire, now molting to first winter/adult. Honestly, when it came here I was not sure it will survive. Malnourished, very tired bird... Now it looks much better and it is the only Pacific Golden Plover (18 years!!!) that is coming as close as 1.5-2.00 meters from me (no tricks from my side!!!), it's just coming closer and closer!!! They usually flush at 7-30 (and even more) meters from you - depends on the location and their experience with humans...
But it's if I have no lens/camera (mounted on tripod) with me, and I'm not kneeling! Otherwise I have to make my tricks to get really close to it (hiding and etc).
In this case just 3.55 meters after hiding behind an Eucalyptus tree and waiting 3-10 minutes for the bird to emerge behind the tree. My goal was to take a portrait.


...


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2020)

Very nice close-up. I especially like the second one.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 6, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice close-up. I especially like the second one.


It's the angle of the beak.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2020)

I totally agree.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 6, 2020)

It was pointed out by a forum member in the discussion about the new f/11 lenses that they are meant for filling the frame and not for deep cropping. But, it's nice if you can do better than that. Yesterday was really bright for the winter here and I managed to capture some shots of European Goldfinches about 20m away using the 400 DO at 800mm. These are severe crops of the centre of the R5 sensor with the little bird in the first being less than 1000px long and the next two only about 600px. The really fine detail isn't there because there are not enough pixels to resolve them but the acutance is OK. I am really pleased with the performance of the prime lens but I hope I can get a 100-500mm for lightness.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 6, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It was pointed out by a forum member in the discussion about the new f/11 lenses that they are meant for filling the frame and not for deep cropping. But, it's nice if you can do better than that. Yesterday was really bright for the winter here and I managed to capture some shots of European Goldfinches about 20m away using the 400 DO at 800mm. These are severe crops of the centre of the R5 sensor with the little bird in the first being less than 1000px long and the next two only about 600px. The really fine detail isn't there because there are not enough pixels to resolve them but the acutance is OK. I am really pleased with the performance of the prime lens but I hope I can get a 100-500mm for lightness.
> View attachment 194335
> View attachment 194336
> View attachment 194337


Wow, was the camera actually tracking the eye in the last shot? I'm also wondering about the 100-500, so hurry up and buy it and start reporting!!

I've been managing reasonably well with 800 and 20 MP so I'm pretty excited about having 45MP. I'm more concerned in the realm of low light and higher ISO performance.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 6, 2020)

I think as I age I'm regressing. Are these in focus? They just don't seem too clear.  The upside is at least I've taken one photo in the last month.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2020)

Beautiful series, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 6, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> Wow, was the camera actually tracking the eye in the last shot? I'm also wondering about the 100-500, so hurry up and buy it and start reporting!!
> 
> I've been managing reasonably well with 800 and 20 MP so I'm pretty excited about having 45MP. I'm more concerned in the realm of low light and higher ISO performance.
> 
> Jack


If the sale comes through, I should have one later next week. Rest assured I'll compare it carefully with the other lenses and report back. The eye was too small to be tracked - these are the tiniest of crops.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 6, 2020)

ISv said:


> Red-vented Bulbul
> 
> View attachment 194256
> View attachment 194257
> T



These are beautiful photos that happen to have really neat-looking birds in them. Very very nice


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 6, 2020)

These two images were acquired 26 seconds apart.

A couple of things come to mind.

It is December here in the midwest USA--winter is coming (actually...late?!).

We have some sort of tree that has berries in the late summer-fall (I think I've got the seasons right...sometimes it seems like it has berries at other times but my wife disagrees (wink emoji).

When the tree has (literally) thousands of berries...I seldom see cardinals (male or female) nibbling on berries. They have other sources of food then?

Now when it seems that there's no more than a couple of dozen berries left on the entire tree...this particular female cardinal has LOTS of patience trying to get whatever is left (makes for nice photo opportunities).

The second of these two images...she's fluffed up her feathers. I read on the 'net that birds do this to aid in their insulation. Is this true? And how do they do this? I can see manipulating wing feathers...by moving wings. But what about other feathers?

If I could make what is left of my hairline fluffier I'd do it in a minute! Sadly...


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2020)

Nice shots, Joseph.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 7, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> View attachment 194346
> View attachment 194347
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's like when "our hair stands up" over an incident.  ISv will know.

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 7, 2020)

A Merlin has captured another bird for lunch. 
EOS R5 + RF 100-500mm. Even in shadow, eye AF seems to work fine and keeprs are definitely up.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 7, 2020)

Same guy from a different angle.


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice shots, bhf3737!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 7, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Same guy from a different angle.
> View attachment 194350


Love the bird, but I hope he eats pigeons and not songbirds.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 7, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Love the bird, but I hope he eats pigeons and not songbirds.


Fortunately we don't have song birds here this time of year and when they are around, this guy goes deep into the mountains. He was satisfied with a sparrow today.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 7, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Fortunately we don't have song birds here this time of year and when they are around, this guy goes deep into the mountains. He was satisfied with a sparrow today.


There is a handsome Sparrowhawk that uses my bird feeder as bait. The tits (chickadees) reside on the feeder for milliseconds but the finches sit there for minutes on end. And, I worry about them.


----------



## Nat_WA (Dec 7, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think as I age I'm regressing. Are these in focus? They just don't seem too clear.  The upside is at least I've taken one photo in the last month.
> [...]
> Jack


It's photo's like this that convey the mood and atmosphere of a flock of birds scurrying off at some movement or sound... I like it  !
Not every picture needs to be 100Mpx of razor sharpness 
W.


----------



## ISO64 (Dec 7, 2020)

AlanF said:


> There is a handsome Sparrowhawk that uses my bird feeder as bait. The tits (chickadees) reside on the feeder for milliseconds but the finches sit there for minutes on end. And, I worry about them.


Put some fairly wide spaced sticks around the feeder. Or soccer goal net on one side in two layers. As long as openings are smaller than predator's wingspan but larger than small bird, cuties are safe. Just look what sparrows do when there is a hawk near. All hide in a hedge and sing aloud. On the other hand, raptors get hungry as well...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 8, 2020)

Nat_WA said:


> It's photo's like this that convey the mood and atmosphere of a flock of birds scurrying off at some movement or sound... I like it  !
> Not every picture needs to be 100Mpx of razor sharpness
> W.


Wow, I was wondering if, just by chance, someone might reflect on this aspect of our bird photography. I was debating whether to post it but ultimately I agreed with you.  Reminds me of my daughter when she was 4 and drawing birds; no mistaking her birds even though they weren't too realistic. They had character.

Jack


----------



## ERHP (Dec 8, 2020)

We had a Burrowing Owl decide to try out a burrow between a busy bike path along the river and a small maintenance road for the nearby ball field. I decided to try and catch it by the burrow a bit before dawn and got to watch the sunrise reflected in its eyes.




R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/60 : f/9 : ISO 640


----------



## ISO64 (Dec 8, 2020)

ERHP said:


> We had a Burrowing Owl decide to try out a burrow between a busy bike path along the river and a small maintenance road for the nearby ball field. I decided to try and catch it by the burrow a bit before dawn and got to watch the sunrise reflected in its eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2020)

Beautiful. Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 8, 2020)

White-throated sparrow below (a bird I think I see primarily in the winter months, along with the dark-eyed junco that jmeyer on this forum helped ID). I simply love the details that emerge from a decent photo (such as the yellow bits on this one). 

These are (obviously) cropped images...can those with an R5 hazard a guess as to whether eye focus would work on one or more of the images below? An R5 is looking mighty promising to me these days.

I have an M6 Mk II that has eye focus...I never really tried that feature of the M6 II/100-400 II/adapter with birds as a subject. Since the virus ramped up my wife has been utilizing the M6 Mk II/11-22 combination as a webcam for her work as a yoga instructor...so I'm reluctant to fiddle with what is now 'her' camera! Maybe when COVID settles down  I'll get it back.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 8, 2020)

I don't know whether eyeAF would work with twigs across the eyes. But, the R5 locks on to BIF when they are small and far away and there is a background. This Blackheaded Gull was all over the frame.


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2020)

Very nice pictures, josephandrews222.


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2020)

Cool. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 9, 2020)

Finally got close enough to some Surf Scoters (a favorite of mine) to get a somewhat decent picture. These guys are awesome.


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2020)

Nice shots, Bert.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 9, 2020)

backyard birding this morning (within a half-hour)...









...all but one are bird 'portraits'; one BIF


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2020)

Nice pictures, josephandrews.


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 9, 2020)

Meet Tony. Isn’t he gorgeous? Best Hawk photo I’ve ever taken..


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 9, 2020)

R5 and the 100-400. He was Very cooperative.


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2020)

Great shots, Bert.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 9, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Meet Tony. Isn’t he gorgeous? Best Hawk photo I’ve ever taken..
> 
> View attachment 194426
> 
> ...


Exciting experience - I can relate to that! Very nice.

Jack


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 10, 2020)

After video-chatting with youngest daughter tonight, it turns out that this one (black-capped chickadee) is one of her favorites.

Makes my day.





Collected these about 7 hours after this morning's post.

Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## ISv (Dec 10, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Love the bird, but I hope he eats pigeons and not songbirds.


When I'm really hungry... ! Also just see the answer from bhf3737 - officially the sparrows are "kind of" song birds. Anyway - let's the nature go it's own way, our wishes are irrelevant (and many times not actually adequate)!


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi ISv. 
I think they call that the circle of life, we should not interfere lest we cause more issues than we solve! 

Cheers, Graham. 



ISv said:


> When I'm really hungry... ! Also just see the answer from bhf3737 - officially the sparrows are "kind of" song birds. Anyway - let's the nature go it's own way, our wishes are irrelevant (and many times not actually adequate)!


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2020)

Nice shots, josephandrews222. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 10, 2020)

ISv said:


> When I'm really hungry... ! Also just see the answer from bhf3737 - officially the sparrows are "kind of" song birds. Anyway - let's the nature go it's own way, our wishes are irrelevant (and many times not actually adequate)!


Of course, here we have the Song Sparrow and it really does sing! And we have the "English"  sparrow and well, let's just say it's not highly favoured and in my opinion doesn't sing but rather emits the most obnoxious sound.  In the long ago my Budgie quickly learned that sound! I'll add my blessing to any of natures predators that find them tasty. 

Jack


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 11, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> With the weather we had a few weeks ago, many birds from the west were blown into the Midwest and even further into the East. Here in Wisconsin, there have been several reports of Spotted Towhees, one of them only 40 minutes from me. Today I finally had time to get out, walk around and try to find him. I did find him and it was a life bird! He was hanging around a "late" female Eastern Towhee. 7D mkll / EF600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...



I love these guys - we have them living in the back hedge. Love to watch them dance and scratch in the gardens.


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 11, 2020)

Some from the last week or so. 

One thing of note - the Flicker photos were taken at near dark - I was troubleshooting my AF issue and I wasn’t expediting to see anything worthwhile. Of course, this beauty is just sitting there..

Do I ever see these guys sitting in my tree when the light is good? Of course not.

I cranked the ISO and took a few and they came out remarkably good I think - 6400 on the R5 is doable it seems.


----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2020)

Beautiful series, Bert.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 11, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Some from the last week or so.
> 
> One thing of note - the Flicker photos were taken at near dark - I was troubleshooting my AF issue and I wasn’t expediting to see anything worthwhile. Of course, this beauty is just sitting there..
> 
> ...


I assume there is not much cropping on the Flicker because the noise looks very good, I'm impressed.

Jack


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 11, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I assume there is not much cropping on the Flicker because the noise looks very good, I'm impressed.
> 
> Jack



Actually I took a 3840 X 2160 piece out of the original 8210 x 5464 image, so pretty significant, but there was no “zooming” so to speak.

I thought it developed well. I never expected it to be this clean given the conditions - it was practically dark.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 12, 2020)

In the early 2010s, I thought setting up a feeder outside of our home (near our front window and door) would be good for birds, bird watching and bird photos.

A few photos were collected and a 2013 calendar was constructed:




...friends and extended family liked the calendar.

Immediate family? 

Not so much, as I learned that bird feed remnants attract mice, who were then attracted to the _interior _of our home.

Now it is only nature's food that attracts the birds. Kind of more fun that way?


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 13, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Some from the last week or so.
> 
> One thing of note - the Flicker photos were taken at near dark - I was troubleshooting my AF issue and I wasn’t expediting to see anything worthwhile. Of course, this beauty is just sitting there..
> 
> ...



The Northern Flicker images...what lens? 6400 ISO? Other details of import?

Spectular images and good work by you...and the R5 is looking better and better


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 13, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> The Northern Flicker images...what lens? 6400 ISO? Other details of import?
> 
> Spectular images and good work by you...and the R5 is looking better and better



Canon 100-400L II w/1.4X III @ 560mm. Nothing of note really - processed in DxO and cast corrected in Nik. The RAW out of the camera was super clean.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 13, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> In the early 2010s, I thought setting up a feeder outside of our home (near our front window and door) would be good for birds, bird watching and bird photos.
> 
> A few photos were collected and a 2013 calendar was constructed:
> 
> ...


The resurgence of some garden bird species in the UK, like the Goldfinch, has been put down to gardens with bird feeders. The birds are helped by having a supply of food in the winter and I love to see them feeding, though I don’t photo them on the feeder. I’ve done bird calendar this year with BIF.


----------



## DanP (Dec 14, 2020)

Rough-Legged Hawk (uncropped but reduced for loading to site) taken Dec 4th in Ladner, BC


----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2020)

Nice shot, DanP.


----------



## DanP (Dec 14, 2020)

Click said:


> Nice shot, DanP.


Thanks Click.


----------



## ERHP (Dec 15, 2020)

Normally not the biggest fan of high key shots but with the clouds on the horizon and filtered sun, converting this image of a Reddish Egret in its most noted pose to B&W seemed like a good idea.





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/2000 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2020)

Beautiful picture. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 17, 2020)

The Redwings are back, eating our berries (R5 + 100-500mm).


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2020)

Excellent. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 17, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Redwings are back, eating our berries (R5 + 100-500mm).


Those GIFs are allways great! They show a little piece of life.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 17, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The Redwings are back, eating our berries (R5 + 100-500mm).
> 
> View attachment 194596


I see you're enjoying your FPS.  Excellent.


----------



## ISv (Dec 17, 2020)

Few from the last weekend.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2020)

Beautiful shots, ISv.


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 20, 2020)

ISv said:


> Few from the last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 194602
> 
> ...



These are great - love #2..


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 20, 2020)

Crows at the beach in the early evening on the last sunny day we had...


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 20, 2020)

A couple of other randoms from the same day..


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 20, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> A couple of other randoms from the same day..
> 
> View attachment 194644
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures, Bert!


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 20, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful pictures, Bert!




Thanks very much..


----------



## ERHP (Dec 20, 2020)

Earlier this week we had some wispy clouds which developed into an awesome sunrise(that I missed...) and some nice morning light against the dark clouds over the ocean. This female Kestrel was perched in a large Tree Tobacco and as I setup, she took off, away from me no less. Less than a minute later she was back with breakfast and asked "Pardon me, do you have any Grey Poupon?"





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/640 : f/10 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, Bert


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2020)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 20, 2020)

A European Goldfinch in today's late afternoon sun (R5 + 100-500).


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2020)

Very nice shot, Alan


----------



## ISv (Dec 21, 2020)

Today I went out to check what my new lens can do in field conditions (after fine-tuning the AF: +1). Rather happy with the results - this is +/- double the distance I use to get acceptable results for the Japanese White-eye (small, ~9-10cm bird) with my older lens. And rather more +++ but I still have to try it with BIF - without good results in this area I wouldn't excuse myself for paying the much higher prize! Well... Huh - I'm not sure!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 21, 2020)

ISv said:


> Today I went out to check what my new lens can do in field conditions (after fine-tuning the AF: +1). Rather happy with the results - this is +/- double the distance I use to get acceptable results for the Japanese White-eye (small, ~9-10cm bird) with my older lens. And rather more +++ but I still have to try it with BIF - without good results in this area I wouldn't excuse myself for paying the much higher prize! Well... Huh - I'm not sure!
> 
> View attachment 194677
> 
> ...


So what new lens - I missed it perhaps?

Jack


----------



## jprusa (Dec 21, 2020)

ISv said:


> Today I went out to check what my new lens can do in field conditions (after fine-tuning the AF: +1). Rather happy with the results - this is +/- double the distance I use to get acceptable results for the Japanese White-eye (small, ~9-10cm bird) with my older lens. And rather more +++ but I still have to try it with BIF - without good results in this area I wouldn't excuse myself for paying the much higher prize! Well... Huh - I'm not sure!
> 
> View attachment 194677
> 
> ...


Great shots ! Bird and Cactus.


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 21, 2020)

We are blessed to be currently hosting an Allen's Hummingbird in Wisconsin! First state record! It was banded, measured and ID based on that, on Thursday. The home owner is extremely nice and opened her yard for people to come and visit. I went on Saturday morning and watched him for a couple hours and got some great looks. 7D / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## ISv (Dec 21, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> So what new lens - I missed it perhaps?
> 
> Jack


No, you didn't miss any thing: it's a result of the fact that I'm officially in vacation and it was boring time (Covid...). So, I found the lens that I was looking for a long time (shortage in supplies!) from an authorized dealer and... somehow I took the bulled. The lens is 500mm f 5.6 PF. I don't use to hide my metadata files - you always can check my photos. Wasn't sure it makes much of sense in comparison with my 200-500 but it does... by plenty! On other hand I'm keeping the zoom for it's versatility and short distance abilities!


----------



## ISv (Dec 21, 2020)

jprusa said:


> Great shots ! Bird and Cactus.


Come to Hawaii and you will see it frequently!


----------



## ISv (Dec 21, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> We are blessed to be currently hosting an Allen's Hummingbird in Wisconsin! First state record! It was banded, measured and ID based on that, on Thursday. The home owner is extremely nice and opened her yard for people to come and visit. I went on Saturday morning and watched him for a couple hours and got some great looks. 7D / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


" The home owner is extremely nice and opened her yard for people to come and visit." I found this even better than your shots: not because they are not excellent to great, but because such a behavior from the homeowner is so rare...


----------



## jmeyer (Dec 21, 2020)

ISv said:


> " The home owner is extremely nice and opened her yard for people to come and visit." I found this even better than your shots: not because they are not excellent to great, but because such a behavior from the homeowner is so rare...



Yes definitely, however around here, it happens more than it doesn't. Without it, many good birds would go unseen, so it's always really nice!


----------



## jprusa (Dec 21, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> We are blessed to be currently hosting an Allen's Hummingbird in Wisconsin! First state record! It was banded, measured and ID based on that, on Thursday. The home owner is extremely nice and opened her yard for people to come and visit. I went on Saturday morning and watched him for a couple hours and got some great looks. 7D / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Great Pictures Jeremy!
Joe


----------



## ISv (Dec 21, 2020)

More series from today. What maters (at least for me) is that the distance is ~2x in comparing with the previously posted photos of my "new friend"! (Another thing is the tracking of the bird but it's different chapter...) This is a different bird, many miles far from the location where I enjoy my friendship...


----------



## ISv (Dec 21, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> Yes definitely, however around here, it happens more than it doesn't. Without it, many good birds would go unseen, so it's always really nice!


You live in great neighborhood! People that make real sense (and real humans)!!!


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2020)

Beautiful shots, ISv. I especially like the first series.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2020)

ISv said:


> No, you didn't miss any thing: it's a result of the fact that I'm officially in vacation and it was boring time (Covid...). So, I found the lens that I was looking for a long time (shortage in supplies!) from an authorized dealer and... somehow I took the bulled. The lens is 500mm f 5.6 PF. I don't use to hide my metadata files - you always can check my photos. Wasn't sure it makes much of sense in comparison with my 200-500 but it does... by plenty! On other hand I'm keeping the zoom for it's versatility and short distance abilities!


It's a much sharper lens at 500mm.


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2020)

jmeyer said:


> We are blessed to be currently hosting an Allen's Hummingbird in Wisconsin! First state record! It was banded, measured and ID based on that, on Thursday. The home owner is extremely nice and opened her yard for people to come and visit. I went on Saturday morning and watched him for a couple hours and got some great looks. 7D / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy





Lovely shots. Nicely done, Jeremy.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2020)

ISv said:


> No, you didn't miss any thing: it's a result of the fact that I'm officially in vacation and it was boring time (Covid...). So, I found the lens that I was looking for a long time (shortage in supplies!) from an authorized dealer and... somehow I took the bulled. The lens is 500mm f 5.6 PF. I don't use to hide my metadata files - you always can check my photos. Wasn't sure it makes much of sense in comparison with my 200-500 but it does... by plenty! On other hand I'm keeping the zoom for it's versatility and short distance abilities!


The site strips out the metadata if either the height or width is greater than 2048 px.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Dec 21, 2020)

Playing with the R6 in the Snow 100% crop not bad for a 20MP sensor imo


EOS R6 RF70-200 @200mm ISO 1600 1/250 F2.8

Before the Crop


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2020)

Very nice picture, Ramage.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 22, 2020)

Went out yesterday to shoot with the 7d2 as it will be the last time it runs as my primary camera. From next week it will be used in a dual setup with the R6. I am definitely looking forward to the new kit but I got all nostalgic so despite the poor conditions with heavy cloud and no decent light I went anyway. Some nice shots, some....meh, but pretty happy overall. Top to Bottom. Masked Lapwing. White fronted Chat. Splendid Wren. Chat again. Dusky swallow I think. Pied oyster catcher x3.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 22, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Went out yesterday to shoot with the 7d2 as it will be the last time it runs as my primary camera. From next week it will be used in a dual setup with the R6. I am definitely looking forward to the new kit but I got all nostalgic so despite the poor conditions with heavy cloud and no decent light I went anyway. Some nice shots, some....meh, but pretty happy overall. Top to Bottom. Masked Lapwing. White fronted Chat. Splendid Wren. Chat again. Dusky swallow I think. Pied oyster catcher x3.
> View attachment 194726
> 
> View attachment 194719
> ...


All very nice but the last one's got class.

Jack


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2020)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the last one. Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 22, 2020)

Longtailed Tits are among my favourite garden birds. And here is one I took earlier this year. They don't come to bird feeders with seeds as their beaks are too tiny. I read that they will eat from fat balls. But, we are plagued with squirrels who get through most squirrel-proof feeders. So, I rigged up a fat feeder in that was meant to be squirrel proof inside another cage, and this morning it was successful in attracting a flock, with no less than six feeding simultaneously. (The squirrels are able to slide off the lid of the green inner feeder if it not thus protected.)


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Dec 22, 2020)

@Aussie shooter 

Awesome shots, I really like the second to last shot


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 22, 2020)

Ramage said:


> @Aussie shooter
> 
> Awesome shots, I really like the second to last shot


Cheers


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 22, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures. I especially like the last one. Well done, Aussie shooter.


Thanks click


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 22, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> All very nice but the last one's got class.
> 
> Jack


I am not sure but I think the last one was courting behaviour. The two of them were running around like that for a couple of minutes. So either courting or a raucous disagreement.


----------



## ISv (Dec 22, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Went out yesterday to shoot with the 7d2 as it will be the last time it runs as my primary camera. From next week it will be used in a dual setup with the R6. I am definitely looking forward to the new kit but I got all nostalgic so despite the poor conditions with heavy cloud and no decent light I went anyway. Some nice shots, some....meh, but pretty happy overall. Top to Bottom. Masked Lapwing. White fronted Chat. Splendid Wren. Chat again. Dusky swallow I think. Pied oyster catcher x3.
> View attachment 194726
> 
> View attachment 194719
> ...


" I am definitely looking forward to the new kit but I got all nostalgic so despite the poor conditions with heavy cloud and no decent light I went anyway."
Well, I know that feeling: The Cardinal that I posted on the previous page was taken with my old lens - I already suspected it will be substituted by the new one as grab and go lens. Not because I will not use the zoom when in need for shorter focal lengths but it's not the same as before.
Here some photos of hand-holding the new lens. Tried this with the old lens few times and gave up.
The Bulbul on the second photo looks partially leucistic!


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2020)

Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Dec 23, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, ISv.


Thanks Click! This are the first hand-hold shots I posted in the "Show your bird portraits"!


----------



## ISv (Dec 23, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> I am not sure but I think the last one was courting behaviour. The two of them were running around like that for a couple of minutes. So either courting or a raucous disagreement.


Looks like a competition "Who will find the first oyster (or whatever else)" or may be "Synchronized Oyster catching"?! 
Well, most probably a courtship but it doesn't sound THAT interesting!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 23, 2020)

ISv said:


> Looks like a competition "Who will find the first oyster (or whatever else)" or may be "Synchronized Oyster catching"?!
> Well, most probably a courtship but it doesn't sound THAT interesting!


Good point. Better to embellish just a wee bit


----------



## AlanF (Dec 23, 2020)

ISv said:


> Thanks Click! This are the first hand-hold shots I posted in the "Show your bird portraits"!


I’ve never posted a shot that wasn’t hand held. I never use a tripod.


----------



## ISv (Dec 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I’ve never posted a shot that wasn’t hand held. I never use a tripod.


I was saying what I was doing - not what you have done ?


----------



## ISv (Dec 23, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> Good point. Better to embellish just a wee bit


Or just to try a joke - obviously I fail !


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 23, 2020)

ISv said:


> Or just to try a joke - obviously I fail !


No no. I got it. Maybe i failed in my response.


----------



## ISv (Dec 23, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> No no. I got it. Maybe i failed in my response.


I don't think you failed - after some research I found what means "... to embellish just a wee bit" (Sorry but English is not my prime language)!
So, the bottom line is that I failed to understand exactly what you are saying. Now I understand what you did: you was just keeping the joke going.
Anyway - I learned something new, thanks!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 23, 2020)

ISv said:


> I was saying what I was doing - not what you have done ?


It was meant as a warm welcome to you on joining the the hand-held club on getting the 500PF! Enjoy it! It is so sharp at its mfd of 3m, that you may well find that you don't need the shorter mfd of the 200-500mm. I can go out for a days birding/insecting with the 500PF or 400mm DO II without needing a zoom on most "normal" occasions but on visits to places where the birds get really close, a zoom is essential. The great thing about these light lenses is you don't need those tripods.


----------



## ISv (Dec 23, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It was meant as a warm welcome to you on joining the the hand-held club on getting the 500PF! Enjoy it! It is so sharp at its mfd of 3m, that you may well find that you don't need the shorter mfd of the 200-500mm. I can go out for a days birding/insecting with the 500PF or 400mm DO II without needing a zoom on most "normal" occasions but on visits to places where the birds get really close, a zoom is essential. The great thing about these light lenses is you don't need those tripods.


I still will need the shorter mfd of the zoom because of the higher magnification - some insects are too small and I would like them on more pixels. The sharpness of my copy of the zoom at least in the center of the frame is not that much behind of the prime at short distances. Things change at longer distances and especially in the corners (I don't think the corners are very important in many cases but in other cases they are - a lot). And the zoom will work better for bigger birds in case you got them at 15-25 meters away (depends on the size of the bird) - for some of this kind of birds with the prime I have to zoom by legs...
Otherwise - yeah the prime is very sharp and contrasty and works very well for closeups. I just posted a photo in "Flowers and other Flora". I don't thing I have ever got so sharp... ants from distance 5.01 meters before!
And yeah - when I have time to use my tripod I will use it: my hands are not RRS solid. Now I just have more flexibility and it's very important...


----------



## AlanF (Dec 23, 2020)

ISv said:


> I still will need the shorter mfd of the zoom because of the higher magnification - some insects are too small and I would like them on more pixels. The sharpness of my copy of the zoom at least in the center of the frame is not that much behind of the prime at short distances. Things change at longer distances and especially in the corners (I don't think the corners are very important in many cases but in other cases they are - a lot). And the zoom will work better for bigger birds in case you got them at 15-25 meters away (depends on the size of the bird) - for some of this kind of birds with the prime I have to zoom by legs...
> Otherwise - yeah the prime is very sharp and contrasty and works very well for closeups. I just posted a photo in "Flowers and other Flora". I don't thing I have ever got so sharp... ants from distance 5.01 meters before!
> And yeah - when I have time to use my tripod I will use it: my hands are not RRS solid. Now I just have more flexibility and it's very important...


i have read other reports that the 200-500 is sharpest close up. The 3m mfd of the 500PF is very good for dragonflies and butterflies because the depth of field is better than for close ups. Also, it’s great for flying birds because it is so light. Welcome to the greater freedom club! Actually, I am having a ball at the moment with the R5, 100-500 and 400mm DO II. It’s just such a wonderful choice having those and the 500PF as they are all fantastic (as is the good old 100-400). When I first started bird photography 8 or 9 years ago, it wasn’t easy finding a good lens outside of the huge telephotos. Now, we are so lucky.


----------



## ISv (Dec 24, 2020)

AlanF said:


> i have read other reports that the 200-500 is sharpest close up. The 3m mfd of the 500PF is very good for dragonflies and butterflies because the depth of field is better than for close ups. Also, it’s great for flying birds because it is so light. Welcome to the greater freedom club! Actually, I am having a ball at the moment with the R5, 100-500 and 400mm DO II. It’s just such a wonderful choice having those and the 500PF as they are all fantastic (as is the good old 100-400). When I first started bird photography 8 or 9 years ago, it wasn’t easy finding a good lens outside of the huge telephotos. Now, we are so lucky.



" When I first started bird photography 8 or 9 years ago, it wasn’t easy finding a good lens outside of the huge telephotos. Now, we are so lucky." - absolutely agree and we have to be thankful to Tamron starting the trend!

Concerning the 200-500 (and I can tell only by the experience with my copy): best resolution and sharpness are in the area between 200-400mm (may be up to 450mm but honestly I never tried to make an accurate research - all is from what I have seen in my many field photos) and object filing the frame 1/3 and above. For small objects I always used 500mm and from close distance (nearly the mfd and up to few meters) it was good (except my mistakes and the conditions - like moderate to strong wind or objects able to move by their own fast enough to overwhelming the ability of the lens to track them. The sharpness out of the lab is rather complex stuff and I'm absolutely sure you know it). 
Now my concern is how the prime will collaborate with 1.4X extender. I read different reviews and they are contradicting themself to enormous extend - from "useless" to "little influence". Off course I'm aware I will have just few central (and some horizontal) AF (f8) cross sensors for effective tracking (hardly good for BIF) on D500. Also I'm aware that there could be copy difference in between the same extender. Most probably I will rent one or two and check if it's worth buying one for extra reach (if I succeed for +/- static objects - bingo!).


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 24, 2020)

...downy woodpecker on Christmas Eve morning.


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2020)

Very nice shot, josephandrews222.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 24, 2020)

Chaffinch and Squirrel scrabbling for seed under feeder (R5+100-500+1.4xTC)


----------



## AlanF (Dec 25, 2020)

We always have a walk on Christmas day with our children and grandchildren, but covid put a stop to that today. In some compensation, we came across a Peregrine Falcon that I have been hoping to see for months in a chalk quarry. He was very difficult to see but my wife managed to spot him, well camouflaged, and I had the R5 + 400mm DO II + 2xTC f/8.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> We always have a walk on Christmas day with our children and grandchildren, but covid put a stop to that today. In some compensation, we came across a Peregrine Falcon that I have been hoping to see for months in a chalk quarry. He was very difficult to see but my wife managed to spot him, well camouflaged, and I had the R5 + 400mm DO II + 2xTC f/8.
> 
> View attachment 194756
> View attachment 194757


You lucky guy! Much nicer than on a lamp post. I've almost reached the point of R5 affordability without dipping into other funds and you make waiting difficult!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Dec 25, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> You lucky guy! Much nicer than on a lamp post. I've almost reached the point of R5 affordability without dipping into other funds and you make waiting difficult!
> 
> Jack


It will go great with your 400mm DO II. It was really lucky I was able to buy a used one for 10% less than the one I sold and I think even sharper. The 100-500mm is great, and it will be my first choice for hiking and lighter travel, but the prime really does perform, especially with TCs, and f/4 has its uses.


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2020)

Very nice shots, Alan. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> We always have a walk on Christmas day with our children and grandchildren, but covid put a stop to that today. In some compensation, we came across a Peregrine Falcon that I have been hoping to see for months in a chalk quarry. He was very difficult to see but my wife managed to spot him, well camouflaged, and I had the R5 + 400mm DO II + 2xTC f/8.
> 
> View attachment 194756
> View attachment 194757


Beautiful falcon, Alan!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 25, 2020)

AlanF said:


> It will go great with your 400mm DO II. It was really lucky I was able to buy a used one for 10% less than the one I sold and I think even sharper. The 100-500mm is great, and it will be my first choice for hiking and lighter travel, but the prime really does perform, especially with TCs, and f/4 has its uses.


Music to my ears! I just wonder how I'll like the camera compared to the 1DX2 features but I'll just have to take what it gives, which is a lot.

Jack


----------



## HenryL (Dec 25, 2020)

RF 100-500 arrived a couple days ago. Weather left something to be desired, but managed to get over to the park that evening and the next morning to test it out. No raptors, just common waterfowl and some pretty golden hour glow on Wednesday. These are with the 1.4x TC.







Thursday morning was drab and dreary, left the TC at home. Played with the 1.6 crop mode on the R5. Honestly, I've got no complaints.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2020)

Beautiful picture, HenryL.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 26, 2020)

HenryL said:


> RF 100-500 arrived a couple days ago. Weather left something to be desired, but managed to get over to the park that evening and the next morning to test it out. No raptors, just common waterfowl and some pretty golden hour glow on Wednesday. These are with the 1.4x TC.
> 
> View attachment 194760
> 
> ...


So are these at 700mm? Look great.

Jack


----------



## HenryL (Dec 27, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> So are these at 700mm? Look great.
> 
> Jack


Thanks, Jack, I appreciate the kind words. The gull is 700mm, the mallard 420mm and the last two are both without the TC at 500mm.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 27, 2020)

I took R% and RF 800mm for a test run to a lake nearby.



And later that night "Nessie" showed up in the lake! (This one with R5 and Sigma 20mm)



Not a bird, but elusive indeed!
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 27, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> I took RF 800mm for a test run to a lake nearby.
> View attachment 194801
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures, bhf! It's good to see the RF 800mm f11 can make such beautiful photos!


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 27, 2020)

It snowed in Kentucky for Christmas eve & day (woo-hoo!). I took this through a double pane window, slightly downward, causing an offset ghost(s) to blur the photo somewhat. But at least I was able to get this. 
R5 & RF 100-500 f4.5-7.1L @ 500mm, f7.1, 1/250", ISO 1600, E_1stCurtain.
5464x5464 reduced to 4000x4000 90% jpg for upload.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 27, 2020)

Cardinals here in Illinois today, too--quite a few, in fact. The exposure time for the handheld image of the redbird below was 1/180 sec (5D3/100-400 II @ 400 + 1.4 TC). Thank goodness for IS!

I saw references a couple of pages ago here referring to the sharpness properties of a 200-500 lens (a Nikon?). Before my purchase of the Canon 100-400 II, my go-to long zoom was a Tamron 200-500 (first gen, I think)...a decent enough lens for the price...but in my hands without image stabilization I pretty much always needed at least a monopod. I still own the Tamron--will be fun to try it with the EOS R5.

Which leads to a question or two.

*How does the R5's IBIS work? *

I presume the IBIS in the R5 supplies extra stabilization to Canon-branded lenses that feature IS (such as the 100-400 II).

I also presume the IBIS in the R5 supplies a couple of stops of stabilization for Canon-branded lenses that do NOT feature IS (such as the 11-24).

What about lenses such as the Tamron 200-500 (EDIT: my version of this lens; more recent versions do offer IS)...which does not offer any stabilization.

*When the Tamron 200-500 (no IS) is coupled with the R5, are the images that result from this combination able to utilize the R5's IBIS?*

=====

The second image here is a Northern Mockingbird, I think. It takes me back to my very first DSLR bird pic with a zoom lens (Rebel XT/350 @ ISO 1600; Canon 70-300)...about 15 years ago.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> It snowed in Kentucky for Christmas eve & day (woo-hoo!). I took this through a double pane window, slightly downward, causing an offset ghost(s) to blur the photo somewhat. But at least I was able to get this.
> R5 & RF 100-500 f4.5-7.1L @ 500mm, f7.1, 1/250", ISO 1600, E_1stCurtain.
> 5464x5464 reduced to 4000x4000 90% jpg for upload.



I really like this shot. Well done.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 27, 2020)

Click said:


> I really like this shot. Well done.


Thank you, Click.  That double ghost really messes with the image when you're trying to get something super sharp (making it impossible). I should construct something like a suspended branch with a hidden back part with seed, and put it in the optimal point for photos from another window that already has a little sliding door my cat (Ollie) uses (to open for taking photos through). I've never done that before.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 27, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> Cardinals here in Illinois today, too--quite a few, in fact. The exposure time for the handheld image of the redbird below was 1/180 sec (5D3/100-400 II @ 400 + 1.4 TC). Thank goodness for IS!
> 
> I saw references a couple of pages ago here referring to the sharpness properties of a 200-500 lens (a Nikon?). Before my purchase of the Canon 100-400 II, my go-to long zoom was a Tamron 200-500 (first gen, I think)...a decent enough lens for the price...but in my hands without image stabilization I pretty much always needed at least a monopod. I still own the Tamron--will be fun to try it with the EOS R5.
> 
> ...


IBIS adds to IS only with designated RF lenses, like the 100-500mm, but not EF lenses. It probably adds only one stop extra combined with the 100-500. It is supposed to add several stops to all non-IS lenses but the amount will vary with focal length etc, and I guess not much with those long Tamrons. I seem to recall that the IBIS doesn't add to the IS of the 800/11.


----------



## Macoose (Dec 28, 2020)

EOS R5 Body


High Image Quality featuring a New 45 Megapixel Full-frame CMOS Sensor. DIGIC X Image Processor with an ISO range of 100-51200; Expandable to 102400*1. High-Speed Continuous Shooting of up to 12 fps with Mechanical Shutter and up to 20 fps Electronic (Silent) Shutter. Dual Pixel CMOS AF II...




www.usa.canon.com





Canon USA says that the "EOS R5’s IBIS will work in combination with Optical Image Stabilization found in many Canon RF and EF lenses."


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2020)

Macoose said:


> EOS R5 Body
> 
> 
> High Image Quality featuring a New 45 Megapixel Full-frame CMOS Sensor. DIGIC X Image Processor with an ISO range of 100-51200; Expandable to 102400*1. High-Speed Continuous Shooting of up to 12 fps with Mechanical Shutter and up to 20 fps Electronic (Silent) Shutter. Dual Pixel CMOS AF II...
> ...


This has been discussed in an earlier thread. Unfortunately, the IBIS has little effect with non-RF IS. https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/ibis-with-ef-lenses.39430/


----------



## Macoose (Dec 28, 2020)

AlanF said:


> This has been discussed in an earlier thread. Unfortunately, the IBIS has little effect with non-RF IS. https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/ibis-with-ef-lenses.39430/


I found the quote on Canon's website and passed it along. Take from it what you will.


----------



## ISv (Dec 28, 2020)

Just this Hawaiian Coot today. Wouldn't posted it if not this very dark-red shield: the red-shielded birds of this species are much more rare and I haven't seen so dark-red shield up to now...


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2020)

Macoose said:


> I found the quote on Canon's website and passed it along. Take from it what you will.


You are absolutely right to quote that. Trouble is, from my reading many reviews, it seems that Canon is being somewhat economical with the truth. Here, for example, are Ken Rockwell's findings.
https://kenrockwell.com/canon/eos-r/r5.htm
“It adds about two stops improvement with unstabilized lenses, and _little to no additional improvement with lenses that are already stabilized_. See also my measurements of stabilizer performance (and comparisons to the EOS RP) at RF 600mm f/11 Stabilizer performance and RF 800mm f/11 Stabilizer performance. I show below that the R5's IBIS doesn't add anything that significant with the 24-240mm further below, and the best comparisons are at my RF 100-500mm Stabilizer performance tests.”

In that last link, his results comparing the 100-500mm on the RP, R5 and R6 at 500mm – the IBIS adds no detectable additional stabilization. So, don't expect any additional stabilization for your EF IS lens on the R5, I don't notice any extra stabilization with my 100-400mm II on my R5 compared with on my 5DSR. The additional RF stabilization is even less in practice than the promise.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2020)

ISv said:


> Just this Hawaiian Coot today. Wouldn't posted it if not this very dark-red shield: the red-shielded birds of this species are much more rare and I haven't seen so dark-red shield up to now...
> 
> View attachment 194807
> 
> View attachment 194808


Interesting birds and nice to see. Like you, I wouldn't normally post a photo of the ubiquitous Coot but these are special.


----------



## Macoose (Dec 28, 2020)

AlanF said:


> You are absolutely right to quote that. Trouble is, from my reading many reviews, it seems that Canon is being somewhat economical with the truth. Here, for example, are Ken Rockwell's findings.
> https://kenrockwell.com/canon/eos-r/r5.htm
> “It adds about two stops improvement with unstabilized lenses, and _little to no additional improvement with lenses that are already stabilized_. See also my measurements of stabilizer performance (and comparisons to the EOS RP) at RF 600mm f/11 Stabilizer performance and RF 800mm f/11 Stabilizer performance. I show below that the R5's IBIS doesn't add anything that significant with the 24-240mm further below, and the best comparisons are at my RF 100-500mm Stabilizer performance tests.”
> 
> In that last link, his results comparing the 100-500mm on the RP, R5 and R6 at 500mm – the IBIS adds no detectable additional stabilization. So, don't expect any additional stabilization for your EF IS lens on the R5, I don't notice any extra stabilization with my 100-400mm II on my R5 compared with on my 5DSR. The additional RF stabilization is even less in practice than the promise.




Alan, Thank you for the info. I'll check it out.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 28, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Thank you, Click.  That double ghost really messes with the image when you're trying to get something super sharp (making it impossible). I should construct something like a suspended branch with a hidden back part with seed, and put it in the optimal point for photos from another window that already has a little sliding door my cat (Ollie) uses (to open for taking photos through). I've never done that before.


Our trees are just out of reach for shots this close. I've tried putting up a bird feeder closer to the house, but we think there isn't enough cover to make most birds comfortable staying on it for long. We occasionally get a cardinal, but mostly Savannah sparrows, which have the trick of scattering the seeds and then eating them off the ground.

How do you keep the birds from being startled when opening a window or patio screen door?


----------



## Canonite (Dec 28, 2020)

A few images with the R5 and 600 IS II


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2020)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Canonite.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Our trees are just out of reach for shots this close. I've tried putting up a bird feeder closer to the house, but we think there isn't enough cover to make most birds comfortable staying on it for long. We occasionally get a cardinal, but mostly Savannah sparrows, which have the trick of scattering the seeds and then eating them off the ground.
> 
> How do you keep the birds from being startled when opening a window or patio screen door?


By not opening them.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 28, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Our trees are just out of reach for shots this close. I've tried putting up a bird feeder closer to the house, but we think there isn't enough cover to make most birds comfortable staying on it for long. We occasionally get a cardinal, but mostly Savannah sparrows, which have the trick of scattering the seeds and then eating them off the ground.
> 
> How do you keep the birds from being startled when opening a window or patio screen door?


If I open a window or door to my bird feeder & tree view (which is where my recent picture was) they always fly away since it's so close. That's why I was taking a photo through the double pane window overlooking it. I cleaned both inside & outside as well as possible but I'm on the 2nd floor and have to aim down a bit which causes a noticeable double ghost image when you look closely at the photo. If I was shooting perpendicular to the window I'd probably be fine, but that's not possible due to the location of the tree & window.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 28, 2020)

Canonite said:


> A few images with the R5 and 600 IS II
> View attachment 194809
> View attachment 194810
> View attachment 194811
> ...


Magnificent photos, Canonite!


----------



## dcm (Dec 28, 2020)

Checking for bald eagles at a nearby reservoir. A couple dozen were parked about a mile away on the far shore in the trees and on the shoreline. M6m2, 100-400LII, 1.4XIII.




Encountered a Red-tailed Hawk picking out lunch in the nearby field.



Mission accomplished.


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2020)

Oups, dcm. Sorry!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2020)

Click said:


> Oups, dcm. Sorry!


Second time today he's been confused with dpc!



dcm said:


> That would be @dpc. Wrong TLA.


----------



## ISv (Dec 28, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Interesting birds and nice to see. Like you, I wouldn't normally post a photo of the ubiquitous Coot but these are special.


The Eurasian Coot is ubiquitous for a significant part of the world. The American Coot is ubiquitous for North America and Mexico (and funnily noted for the Hawaiian Islands as wintering - in Wikipedia! There is no single proven report for it's presence on the islands...).
The Hawaiian Coot is endemic to the islands and listed as endangered but if you go to a proper habitat around, you for sure will see them - sometimes in numbers. One of the only few endemic birds on Oahu.


----------



## dcm (Dec 28, 2020)

Because all TLAs look alike. 

Honestly, I don't think I'm in the same league as @dpc.


----------



## ISv (Dec 28, 2020)

dcm said:


> Checking for bald eagles at a nearby reservoir. A couple dozen were parked about a mile away on the far shore in the trees and on the shoreline. M6m2, 100-400LII, 1.4XIII.
> View attachment 194818
> 
> 
> ...


I had no problem to see the Hawk. With the "lunch" it took me some time!
Beautiful photos BTW!


----------



## ISv (Dec 29, 2020)

AlanF said:


> By not opening them.


I have different solution (And it works for Hawaii! For some other places it may have some *little* side effects!): Don't close the windows or doors if you expect to see some birds behind them!


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 29, 2020)

Here are some more photos through my backyard double pane window (causing some offset reflected images) during our Christmas snow.
All taken handheld with R5 & RF 100-500mm f4.5-7.1L lens, E-1st shutter.
Most needed deep shadow recovery of subject due to lack of direct sunlight and bright background.


500mm, f7.1, 1/1600", ISO 400. Female NC(Northern Cardinal)




500mm, f7.1, 1/320", ISO 400. Male juvenile NC




500mm, f7.1, 1/250", ISO 200. Tufted Titmouse


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2020)

Very nice series. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 29, 2020)

Click said:


> Very nice series. Well done, usern4cr.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## ERHP (Dec 29, 2020)

Today I thought I was going to get some of that great afternoon light under the rain clouds passing through the area. Instead, I got wet. In the process I did have a very cooperative female American Kestrel who was also not so happy about getting wet.




R5 600 II w/1.4X III 1/50 : f/11 : ISO 1000


----------



## ISv (Dec 29, 2020)

ERHP said:


> Today I thought I was going to get some of that great afternoon light under the rain clouds passing through the area. Instead, I got wet. In the process I did have a very cooperative female American Kestrel who was also not so happy about getting wet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wet but happy! Much better than dry and empty handed... And I really love this one!!! Great job.


----------



## Laytonp (Dec 29, 2020)

American White Pelican,

in breeding plumage.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2020)

Lovely shot, Laytonp.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2020)

ERHP said:


> Today I thought I was going to get some of that great afternoon light under the rain clouds passing through the area. Instead, I got wet. In the process I did have a very cooperative female American Kestrel who was also not so happy about getting wet.



Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 29, 2020)

More from the same Christmas window photos.
R5 & RF 100-500 lens.


500mm, f7.1, 1/400", ISO 8000. Female Northern Cardinal




500mm, f7.1, 1/2000", ISO 2000. Male juvenile Northern Cardinal




500mm, f7.1, 1/1600", ISO 2000. Male Northern Cardinal




400mm, f7.1, 1/800", ISO 12800. Female Northern Cardinal (at daybreak)


----------



## AlanF (Dec 29, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> More from the same Christmas window photos.
> R5 & RF 100-500 lens.
> 
> 
> ...


Remarkable quality for that iso and through double glazing. If you fill the frame, then imperfections through noise and aberrations become unimportant. The change of lighting is nice.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> More from the same Christmas window photos.
> R5 & RF 100-500 lens.




Lovely shots. Nicely done.


----------



## ERHP (Dec 29, 2020)

ISv said:


> Wet but happy! Much better than dry and empty handed... And I really love this one!!! Great job.



Thanks ISv! Though you can see a few rain streaks, the real deluge started about a minute later then a juvenile Red Tailed Hawk landed on top of the tree next to kestrel and she left in a hurry. There was no good light at this point but once the rain let up I did take a few shots of the Red Tail, mainly because I rarely see wet raptors, lol.


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 29, 2020)

ISv said:


> Today I went out to check what my new lens can do in field conditions (after fine-tuning the AF: +1). Rather happy with the results - this is +/- double the distance I use to get acceptable results for the Japanese White-eye (small, ~9-10cm bird) with my older lens. And rather more +++ but I still have to try it with BIF - without good results in this area I wouldn't excuse myself for paying the much higher prize! Well... Huh - I'm not sure!
> 
> View attachment 194677
> 
> ...




Which new lens did you get?


----------



## ISv (Dec 29, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Which new lens did you get?


500mm f5.6 PF


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 29, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Remarkable quality for that iso and through double glazing. If you fill the frame, then imperfections through noise and aberrations become unimportant. The change of lighting is nice.


Thanks, AlanF.
I think a lot of praise belongs to Canon and the R5 and RF 100-500. I just love that lens!
I can get super close to the birds since they know I'm behind the window (which is fairly dark without lights on) and put my lens hood almost against the glass (and clean it as much as possible). If you look at some of the little falling snowflake streaks in my previous post you can see the fainter double image clearly. But "it 'tis what it 'tis".
I don't know how to use Adobe products (which I know are remarkable), but PL4 lets me pull a rabbit out of the hat (well, out of the dark shadows at least) and with some easy tweaks get an interesting photo.
I really like the dark & neon-like feeling of the photo at sunrise - I had no idea they would look like that. Now I'm getting up before daybreak in hopes of capturing more like that.


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 29, 2020)

Yesterday after the snow storm. Here it is hard to see two eagles on the same tree. (R5 + RF800mm, 1/500s, ISO 400).


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 29, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Yesterday after the snow storm. Here it is hard to see two eagles on the same tree. (R5 + RF800mm, 1/500s, ISO 400).
> View attachment 194836


That's a remarkable picture, bhf3737! I enjoy seeing more photos taken with the RF 800!


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2020)

Great shot, bhf3737.


----------



## Nat_WA (Dec 29, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> More from the same Christmas window photos.
> R5 & RF 100-500 lens.
> 
> {...}
> ...


Very nice pictures - but how long will you be able to take them once Ollie goes on the hunt...  
W.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 29, 2020)

Nat_WA said:


> Very nice pictures - but how long will you be able to take them once Ollie goes on the hunt...
> W.


Well, he keeps trying! He was sitting up in our tree today where the birds were sitting for my photos. It's just a 3 or so foot jump to the bird feeder. 
Of course, when he's there then there are no birds brave enough to temp fate at the feeder!


----------



## bhf3737 (Dec 30, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> That's a remarkable picture, bhf3737! I enjoy seeing more photos taken with the RF 800!


Thanks Click and usern4cr! This RF 800mm is easy to carry and has excellent reach. Below is another picture today. The eagle was on the other side of the river quite away, and still the eye-AF could find and focus on its eye.


----------



## ISv (Dec 30, 2020)

Still practicing hand-holding - from my lanai. After so many years on tripod it's not easy. Keepers like this are low number - lower than I wish. The only technical problem (except my own problems with the hand-holding) was the VR - on my older lens VR Off was in the opposite direction!
For this one Alan probably would say "don't post photos of winged rats" - and by reason! On other hand there was noting else (except few doves but they are even more boring...).


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 30, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> More from the same Christmas window photos.


The last one, the backlit, is superb in lighting. A little bit nore sharpness towards the beak would have made it fantastic. Compliments.


----------



## tron (Dec 30, 2020)

bhf3737 said:


> Thanks Click and usern4cr! This RF 800mm is easy to carry and has excellent reach. Below is another picture today. The eagle was on the other side of the river quite away, and still the eye-AF could find and focus on its eye.
> 
> View attachment 194845


Very nice bhf3737!
(I would get a RF800 if it came bundled with an eagle or two!  )


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice shot, ISv.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 30, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> The last one, the backlit, is superb in lighting. A little bit nore sharpness towards the beak would have made it fantastic. Compliments.


Thanks, Maximillian. The lighting result was more luck than planning, as I couldn't sleep and was up before dawn when I wondered if the birds were near the feeder yet. But after seeing the results, I've been getting up before dawn to see if it's cloudy or not in hopes of getting more shots like it. And I've been shooting wide open, so next time I'll try to bracket some slightly stopped down shots in hopes of getting just enough DOF while still having a good background blur.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 30, 2020)

More from the same Christmas window photos.
R5 & RF 100-500 lens.


500mm, f7.1, 1/800", ISO 400. Female Northern Cardinal




500mm, f7.1, 1/3200", ISO 2000, 1:1 image. Juvenile(?) White Throated Sparrow (thanks for the ID, josephandrews22 & Ellen)




363mm, f7.1, 1/400", ISO 8000. Female Northern Cardinal




500mm, f7.1, 1/800", ISO 12800. Female Northern Cardinal (sunrise)


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 30, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, AlanF.
> I think a lot of praise belongs to Canon and the R5 and RF 100-500. I just love that lens!
> I can get super close to the birds since they know I'm behind the window (which is fairly dark without lights on) and put my lens hood almost against the glass (and clean it as much as possible). If you look at some of the little falling snowflake streaks in my previous post you can see the fainter double image clearly. But "it 'tis what it 'tis".
> I don't know how to use Adobe products (which I know are remarkable), but PL4 lets me pull a rabbit out of the hat (well, out of the dark shadows at least) and with some easy tweaks get an interesting photo.
> I really like the dark & neon-like feeling of the photo at sunrise - I had no idea they would look like that. Now I'm getting up before daybreak in hopes of capturing more like that.


Are you seeing your subject jump around in the EVF a bit when handholding out at 500mm? When I am focusing and just observing through the EVF, the image is very steady, as expected. But then when I take a burst of shots, it seems to be jumping around within the frame more than I expected. The results are still fine, but the jumping around is unsettling, and it leaves me guessing whether the AF point is staying put...

Does this sound normal? (I did call CPS, but only on Monday and Thursday, because of Covid-19 procedures, do they have techs physically present in the service centers for support, for trying things with gear on their end.)

Thanks!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 30, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> More from the same Christmas window photos.
> R5 & RF 100-500 lens.
> 
> 
> ...



...the second image is a white throated sparrow, I think: 





__





Show your Bird Portraits


I don't know whether eyeAF would work with twigs across the eyes. But, the R5 locks on to BIF when they are small and far away and there is a background. This Blackheaded Gull was all over the frame.




www.canonrumors.com





Great images. Nice pictures of female cardinals like these remind me that while the coloring of the male cardinals is more obvious...often-times the depth and texture of the colors of the females is a sight to behold (imho).


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 30, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Are you seeing your subject jump around in the EVF a bit when handholding out at 500mm? When I am focusing and just observing through the EVF, the image is very steady, as expected. But then when I take a burst of shots, it seems to be jumping around within the frame more than I expected. The results are still fine, but the jumping around is unsettling, and it leaves me guessing whether the AF point is staying put...
> 
> Does this sound normal? (I did call CPS, but only on Monday and Thursday, because of Covid-19 procedures, do they have techs physically present in the service centers for support, for trying things with gear on their end.)
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not noticing any unusual jumping around in the EVF at 500mm. I have chosen to use the slowest FPS burst speed setting to take a 3 exposure-brightness bracket with E-1st shutter, since I've noticed any faster FPS can have noticeable vibration from the previous 2nd mechanical shutter in the last 2 shots. I use a back focus button, but usually choose to hold that back focus button while taking all 3 shots so that it gets the eye in focus (hopefully) for each shot. The focus box sometimes jumps around because of that but it doesn't bother me. It wouldn't surprise me if we are both seeing the same thing, but I might not be noticing it as much sine I've gotten used to the amount of bouncing around due to my slower FPS which allows more subject motion.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 30, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...the second image is a white throated sparrow, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, josephandrews22. I have noticed that the male adult cardinals as so solidly bright red that it becomes harder to see the individual feather features, while the female adults have a wide variety of brightness & color in their feathers that make them drastically easier to see and thus much more stunning when in sharp focus. 

These window photos are at a somewhat downward angle through a double pane window so that the horizontal thin feather lines get blurred out due to reflected images, while the vertical ones remain pretty sharp as those reflected images overlap their detail with ideal alignment so you don't notice the issue. I've got to see if I can get a way to have an opening in the window to allow unhindered shots while not scaring off the birds or letting too much frigid air into the house.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 30, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I'm not noticing any unusual jumping around in the EVF at 500mm. I have chosen to use the slowest FPS burst speed setting to take a 3 exposure-brightness bracket with E-1st shutter, since I've noticed any faster FPS can have noticeable vibration from the previous 2nd mechanical shutter in the last 2 shots. I use a back focus button, but usually choose to hold that back focus button while taking all 3 shots so that it gets the eye in focus (hopefully) for each shot. The focus box sometimes jumps around because of that but it doesn't bother me. It wouldn't surprise me if we are both seeing the same thing, but I might not be noticing it as much sine I've gotten used to the amount of bouncing around due to my slower FPS which allows more subject motion.


Thanks! I followed CPS's suggestion to try the same type of shot with my 70-200mm. And I do see a similar kind of jittering of the image, but not as noticeable as with the 100-500mm, presumably because of the shorter focal length.

Did you try, by any chance, looking down through the front element into the barrel to see how much the inner elements shift about? If you have time! Thanks again!

(I should probably take a video of it to show here and to send to CPS tomorrow.)


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 30, 2020)

ISv said:


> 500mm f5.6 PF


Awesome..


----------



## AlanF (Dec 30, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Thanks! I followed CPS's suggestion to try the same type of shot with my 70-200mm. And I do see a similar kind of jittering of the image, but not as noticeable as with the 100-500mm, presumably because of the shorter focal length.
> 
> Did you try, by any chance, looking down through the front element into the barrel to see how much the inner elements shift about? If you have time! Thanks again!
> 
> (I should probably take a video of it to show here and to send to CPS tomorrow.)


It seems a phone call to AA might be more useful than to CPS for advice on how to stop your tremor.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 30, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Thanks! I followed CPS's suggestion to try the same type of shot with my 70-200mm. And I do see a similar kind of jittering of the image, but not as noticeable as with the 100-500mm, presumably because of the shorter focal length.
> 
> Did you try, by any chance, looking down through the front element into the barrel to see how much the inner elements shift about? If you have time! Thanks again!
> 
> (I should probably take a video of it to show here and to send to CPS tomorrow.)


OK - I looked down the front on the 100-500 (which was pointed straight up) and slowly tilted it slightly left and slightly right. Yes, there was a noticeable movement of some elements in view - not by a lot, but noticeable. And there was no sound when they did it. I certainly didn't shake it to test any further, as it shows that there is some normal free floating of the IS elements when not in use (I assume). And my photos are superb with this lens and I've had no problems at all with it. So I guess my advice to you is: "Smile, relax, and enjoy one of the best lightweight tele-zooms ever made!"


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 31, 2020)

Brown Creeper (I think) doing its thing (creeping up a tree like a downy woodpecker) in a gentle rain this (cloudy) morning; 5DMkIII + 100-400 II @ 400 + 1.4 TC; ISO 3200; f/8 @ 1/125sec.

I am not a 'birder' and would never have reached a tentative ID for this bird without noticing that its beak is slighty curved (narrowing down the choices some)


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> More from the same Christmas window photos.
> R5 & RF 100-500 lens.




Very nice series. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Dec 31, 2020)

josephandrews222 said:


> Brown Creeper (I think) doing its thing (creeping up a tree like a downy woodpecker) in a gentle rain this (cloudy) morning; 5DMkIII + 100-400 II @ 400 + 1.4 TC; ISO 3200; f/8 @ 1/125sec.
> 
> I am not a 'birder' and would never have reached a tentative ID for this bird without noticing that its beak is slighty curved (narrowing down the choices some)
> 
> View attachment 194897


There is only one species of "creepers" in North America. You hardly can mistake the ID for this one.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 31, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> OK - I looked down the front on the 100-500 (which was pointed straight up) and slowly tilted it slightly left and slightly right. Yes, there was a noticeable movement of some elements in view - not by a lot, but noticeable. And there was no sound when they did it. I certainly didn't shake it to test any further, as it shows that there is some normal free floating of the IS elements when not in use (I assume). And my photos are superb with this lens and I've had no problems at all with it. So I guess my advice to you is: "Smile, relax, and enjoy one of the best lightweight tele-zooms ever made!"



Thank you, usern4cr!!!

If this is the case, I definitely have one with the elements too loose. Only gently tilting my lens from side to side, that inner tube with the elements audibly thumps against the barrel. That could explain why I'm seeing so much jitter when I'm shooting bursts.

Back it goes!

I know this isn't the right thread to go into much detail, but I wasn't sure it was worth starting a new thread for what is probably a defect. However, one reason Canon Rumors has value is because, in this age when we cannot examine high-end gear before purchasing, or simply go to a shop to compare what we have to others, we can only reach out and ask other owners, several of whom are posting now in this thread.

So, while it may seem humorous or anxiety provoking to some who don't want to hear about defective gear, I think CR does get more visits because we can ask other members questions about how to use gear--and whether it might be having problems.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 31, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> If this is the case, I definitely have one with the elements too loose. Only gently tilting my lens from side to side, that inner tube with the elements audibly thumps against the barrel. That could explain why I'm seeing so much jitter when I'm shooting bursts.
> 
> Back it goes!


Based on you wanting to send off your lens for repair, I went ahead and re-tested my lens. It still moves only a little bit. When I put my ear to the lens and tilt it I can then hear a very soft sound when the lens stops moving. I don't know if this is what you're calling an "audible thump". Keep in mind that I'm being very gentle doing the tilt and only enough so that the lens moves. I'm sure my motion is nothing compared to the lens traveling in a car / backpack / plane.

If there are others out there with a RF 100-500L it might help if you do the same test and give some additional feedback to YuengLinger before he sends his lens off for repair. I'd be interested in hearing what others say about this as well. I would like to mention to you (YuengLinger) that you mentioned that the results are still fine - that leads me to think that you might not have a problem after all, because if the lens IS isn't working correctly then at 500mm you'd probably have some serious shake in your image since IBIS may not have the travel to compensate for such a long telephoto handheld shot.


----------



## ISv (Dec 31, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Thanks! I followed CPS's suggestion to try the same type of shot with my 70-200mm. And I do see a similar kind of jittering of the image, but not as noticeable as with the 100-500mm, presumably because of the shorter focal length.
> 
> Did you try, by any chance, looking down through the front element into the barrel to see how much the inner elements shift about? If you have time! Thanks again!
> 
> (I should probably take a video of it to show here and to send to CPS tomorrow.)


I tried to figure out if there is any difference between my and your systems - didn't find any. 
Here is a short reading how it works: https://www.eos-magazine.com/articles/EOS_feature/canon-image-stabilisation.html
Note this particular sentence:
" When IS is switched on and the shutter button is partially depressed, the stabiliser lens group, which is locked in a central position when not active, is released. Then two gyro sensors start up and detect the speed and angle of any camera movement. "
Here is my logical explanation:
There is one small problem in my system and it's the same with the (single) Sigma lens that I use: If you turn your camera off before turning off the VR (IS in your case) you may hear some noise in the lens later. The reason is that the VR (IS) group of lenses is not locked in central position because you just shut the power off. They need that power to be locked in "central position" and you can use the lens without the IS engaged! In other words: turn off the IS before you turn off your camera. To turn it ON the sequence is opposite. For my system (Nikon) they say that it is not going to damage your lens but to return it to "normal" function you have to turn off the VR, turn the camera ON and than turn the VR ON again. With Sigma it's more scary - they say you may damage your lens if you don't follow the right sequence...
I'm pretty sure in the Canon system it works similarly (if not identical!) - read the instructions that are coming with the lens.
And as usern4cr say: "Smile, relax, and enjoy one of the best lightweight tele-zooms ever made!"


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 31, 2020)

ISv said:


> I tried to figure out if there is any difference between my and your systems - didn't find any.
> Here is a short reading how it works: https://www.eos-magazine.com/articles/EOS_feature/canon-image-stabilisation.html
> Note this particular sentence:
> " When IS is switched on and the shutter button is partially depressed, the stabiliser lens group, which is locked in a central position when not active, is released. Then two gyro sensors start up and detect the speed and angle of any camera movement. "
> ...


OK - Based on what you mentioned, I turned the RF 100-500 lens stabilizer off, then attached it to the R5 (which is off), then turned on the R5, then turned on the lens stabilizer, looked around a bit with half-press focusing and half-press exposure, turned off the lens stabilizer, held the lens (& camera) vertically to do the "test" and the lens did NOT move at all. I turned off the R5, held the lens (& camera) vertically to do the "test" and the lens DID move just like before. I removed the lens, and re-tested the lens vertically. It still moved just the same. It still has the slight lens motion and very soft sound when stopping as I gently tilt it. So I have shown (for my R5 & lens) that it will lock the IS lens steady if connected to the R5 and the R5 is ON. With the R5 off (with the lens connected) or the lens removed there is no power to keep the IS lenses locked and they are free to gently move.


----------



## ISv (Dec 31, 2020)

Oh! BTW if you are not sure that one of the stabilizing elements is not locking properly - turn off (properly!) the IS. Put your combo on tripod and take a shot at what ever target you want. If the photo is not good - return the lens! For me it would mean that one of the elements is not locked in the exact "central position"!


----------



## ISv (Dec 31, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> OK - Based on what you mentioned, I turned the RF 100-500 lens stabilizer off, then attached it to the R5 (which is off), then turned on the R5, then turned on the lens stabilizer, looked around a bit with half-press focusing, turned off the lens stabilizer, turned off the R5, removed the lens, and re-tested the lens vertically. The result? - exactly the same. It still has the slight lens motion and very soft sound when stopping as I gently tilt it. So it made no difference as far as I can test the lens. And I always have the lens stabilizer switch in the on position for all my lenses and have never worried about this (I've never known it could be an issue).
> 
> Now I'd *really* like to hear what others think about this issue. If I'm supposed to turn off lens stabilization before turning off the R5 every time then I'd really like to know about it (it'll be a hassle but I'd rather do it if needed to protect my lenses).


As I already mentioned - I have no experience with Canon. Read the instructions coming with the lens. I don't actually understand this part: " turned off the lens stabilizer, turned off the R5, removed the lens, and re-tested the lens vertically" - is the lens attached to the camera? And is the IS turned on?


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 31, 2020)

ISv said:


> I tried to figure out if there is any difference between my and your systems - didn't find any.
> Here is a short reading how it works: https://www.eos-magazine.com/articles/EOS_feature/canon-image-stabilisation.html
> Note this particular sentence:
> " When IS is switched on and the shutter button is partially depressed, the stabiliser lens group, which is locked in a central position when not active, is released. Then two gyro sensors start up and detect the speed and angle of any camera movement. "
> ...



Linked below is the user manual for the rf 100-500mm. It does say that the inner elements may "waver" and that this is not a defect. My rf 70-200mm wavers; but my rf 100-500mm bumps from side to side when I gently rock the lens in about the same way it gets rocked just by walking when carried in the field.

There is no mention in the manual of a sequence or ritual for turning off IS before turning off the camera, though it does say to turn the camera off before attaching the lens. I've never received a single new Canon lens that has the IS switch in the OFF position when unboxed, though I've seen postings saying the IS lenses should not be transported without turning IS off before detaching from the body. It may be true, but I'm not seeing it in the manuals for newer lenses, and Canon has never followed that advice with the lenses I've purchased from authorized dealers.

rf100-500f45-71lisusm-im-en.pdf (c-wss.com)

But, just to check, I tried what you suggested and there is no difference.

I don't want to return a good lens! While CPS told me that they won't have a copy to try hands on until tomorrow, the tech said that what I was describing, with the image in the EVF so jittery that the AF point seems to be jumping away from the subject during bursts, is not normal.

If other 100-500mm owners are not seeing this jumping of the image during bursts, that suggests mine is not right. How much is it jumping? That prairie warbler is probably about 4 or 5 inches long, including the tail. I was about 10 meters from it, and, while just standing still, the image of it in the EVF jumped enough for me to not be able to keep track of where the AF point was--I had to keep adjusting and guessing.

EDIT: I will contact CPS once again tomorrow before deciding to ship it back to where purchased. Hopefully they will be able to check with a copy while I'm on the phone, they way they can during more normal times! (Right now "only Mondays and Thursdays.")


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 31, 2020)

ISv said:


> As I already mentioned - I have no experience with Canon. Read the instructions coming with the lens. I don't actually understand this part: " turned off the lens stabilizer, turned off the R5, removed the lens, and re-tested the lens vertically" - is the lens attached to the camera? And is the IS turned on?


I edited my post after you quoted it. I have now found that my R5 & lens will lock the IS lenses in center position only if 1) the lens is connected to the R5, and 2) the R5 is ON, and 3) the lens stabilizer switch is OFF. In all other (7) cases of 1):3) the IS lenses can move slightly as mentioned when held vertically and gently tilting the lens left/right.

If anyone else (maybe YuengLinger) would care to verify what I just mentioned here, it would be appreciated.


----------



## ISv (Dec 31, 2020)

" I edited my post after you quoted it. I have now found that my R5 & lens will lock the IS lenses in center position only if 1) the lens is connected to the R5, and 2) the R5 is ON, and 3) the lens stabilizer switch is OFF."
OK, now it makes sense, it's why I asked you if the lens is attached to the camera and if the IS is OFF: the lens needs an energy for what ever actions it performs (I don't include the manual focusing off course) and it takes it from the camera. If the IS is ON it will do what it has to do - compensating the movement of the lens...


----------



## ISv (Dec 31, 2020)

" EDIT: I will contact CPS once again tomorrow before deciding to ship it back to where purchased. Hopefully they will be able to check with a copy while I'm on the phone, they way they can during more normal times! (Right now "only Mondays and Thursdays.") 
I think it's the right move. There are many variables that may apply to what you are seeing (like the type of the AF you are using, wind, changing light and contrast e.t.c.). On other hand you already mention that the results are "fine". If just one single element is not locked down when IS is OFF I have no idea what kind of photos you will get - at least you should see some (or severe!) decentering. If the IS is ON - should be the same (but I'm not an expert in this - just following my logic).


----------



## Mod_1 (Dec 31, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I know this isn't the right thread to go into much detail, but I wasn't sure it was worth starting a new thread for what is probably a defect. However, one reason Canon Rumors has value is because, in this age when we cannot examine high-end gear before purchasing, or simply go to a shop to compare what we have to others, we can only reach out and ask other owners, several of whom are posting now in this thread.
> So, while it may seem humorous or anxiety provoking to some who don't want to hear about defective gear, I think CR does get more visits because we can ask other members questions about how to use gear--and whether it might be having problems.


This is not the right thread for discussing defective gear. So, either start a new one or add your comments to the one you have started about cancelling your order for the 100-500mm for the obvious reasons that you are burying your discussion in an inappropriate thread where it will be missed by many and you are taking a long-established running thread off topic.


----------



## Roo (Dec 31, 2020)

Crimson Rosella


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2020)

Beautiful shot, Roo.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 31, 2020)

Roo said:


> Crimson Rosella
> View attachment 194899


Wow, Roo!  Those colors are stunning! What a beautiful photo! I am bowing down to you, now!


----------



## MikeD67 (Dec 31, 2020)

Here are two of many, camera and lens were in the house, nest was on fence, across drive, so they were never disturbed. watched from eggs to leaving nest, the stronger of the four ended up evicting two of the four. Watched the survivors eventually leave and abandon the nest.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 31, 2020)

MikeD67 said:


> Here are two of many, camera and lens were in the house, nest was on fence, across drive, so they were never disturbed. watched from eggs to leaving nest, the stronger of the four ended up evicting two of the four. Watched the survivors eventually leave and abandon the nest.


The second one is quite a wonderful "Happy Family Portrait"


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2020)

Lovely shots. Especially the second one. Well done.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 31, 2020)

More from the same Christmas window photos, which are the last of this bunch.
R5 & RF 100-500 lens.


343mm, f7.1, 1/1250", ISO 2000. Female Northern Cardinal (enjoying my Safflower seed)




500mm, f7.1, 1/1000", ISO 2000. Juvenile male Northern Cardinal




500mm, f7.1, 1/400", ISO 12800. Female Northern Cardinal (sunrise)




500mm, f10, 1/125", ISO 320. Male Northern Cardinal (a few days later)
(the double pane downward reflections really reduce vertical resolution)




Tomorrow will be a New Year, and I hope you will all have a happy one and be safe!


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2020)

Beautiful pictures. Happy New Year!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 31, 2020)

Redwing. Canon R5 + 100-500mm. They are normally very skittish and I can't get close.


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2020)

Very nice shots, Alan. I especially like the first one.


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 1, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Happy New Year!


Happy New Year to you, too, Click.


----------



## MikeD67 (Jan 1, 2021)

Here are a few more, the large group of Cardinals is one of my favorites. Not a great photo by any means, I looked out the kitchen window, and there they were, surrounding the feeders, I grabbed the only camera close and grabbed a few frames, then they were off.

Happy "virus free" New Year to all!!


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2021)

Very nice pictures, MikeD67. I especially like the second and the last one.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Roo (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks for the kind comments on the Rosella image Click and usern4cr!

A pair of Red-Browed Finches keeping cool on New Year's Day


----------



## jprusa (Jan 2, 2021)

Roo said:


> Thanks for the kind comments on the Rosella image Click and usern4cr!
> 
> A pair of Red-Browed Finches keeping cool on New Year's Day
> View attachment 194947
> ...


Beautiful shots! love the look on the bird on the right on the last one , lol


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2021)

Beautiful series. Nicely done, Roo.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 3, 2021)

A juvenile White Tailed Kite was fairly obliging about posing for me and even gave me a few stretches. 





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/3200 : f/9 : ISO 1000


----------



## Roo (Jan 3, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Beautiful shots! love the look on the bird on the right on the last one , lol



Thanks very much! That look is priceless but not sure that one has anything to complain about - it was the instigator


----------



## dcm (Jan 3, 2021)

American Kestrel (female) with a late day snack.



M6 II, 70-300L


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2021)

ERHP, Roo, dcm,

Very nice shots guys!

ETA Sorry again dcm.


----------



## Leonardophoto (Jan 4, 2021)

Brown Creeper photographed with Canon R5 and RF 100-500mm. The amazing thing about this lens is how close you can focus.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 4, 2021)

Leonardophoto said:


> Brown Creeper photographed with Canon R5 and RF 100-500mm. The amazing thing about this lens is how close you can focus.


Nice shot. The old 100-400mm II actually focusses even closer than the 100-500mm extended.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2021)

Very nice shot. Well done, Leonardophoto.


----------



## Bert63 (Jan 4, 2021)

Baby face..


----------



## AlanF (Jan 4, 2021)

Bert63 said:


> Baby face..
> 
> View attachment 194984


Wow, what a close up. Lucky he doesn't eat humans.


----------



## Bert63 (Jan 4, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Wow, what a close up. Lucky he doesn't eat humans.




Canon 40D and the V1 100-400L.


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2021)

Very nice close up. Well done, Bert.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 5, 2021)

A magpie is bravely defending its territory by trying to distract a bald eagle and making it fly away but it seems that the eagle is not impressed!
R5 + 100-500mm (f/8, 500mm, 1/1600s, ISO 250)


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2021)

Another beautiful shot. Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## ISv (Jan 6, 2021)

ERHP said:


> A juvenile White Tailed Kite was fairly obliging about posing for me and even gave me a few stretches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this one!


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 8, 2021)

I took a trip up to the Sax Zim Bog, in northern Minnesota last week. Obviously you go for the owls and everything else is a bonus. In 3 1/2 days we saw one owl, a Northern Hawk Owl, who wasn't very cooperative either. No Great Grays!!! There were so many people up there too, I'm guessing that had a lot to do with it. Still a great trip regardless, multiple Black-billed Magpies, 2 Sharp-tailed Grouse, 1 Boreal Chickadee (all 3 were lifers) and a ton of winter finches!

7D mkll / EF 600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 8, 2021)

The morning we saw the grouse, it was -24 degrees F and we stood in the road for 1.5 hours waiting for it to do something, while it was in the tree. We were finally rewarded when it went down to the ground, but it was damn cold!!!

Jeremy


----------



## ISv (Jan 8, 2021)

Great shots Jeremy! And beautiful birds!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2021)

The Longtailed Tits have become active in my garden and I got the first shots of the year. The first is with 800mm f/8 on the R5 early in the afternoon with the sun shining on it. The second was later in the shade where I used 400mm f/4. The tiny bird was about 15m away, and these are small crops. There is some extra fine detail with the 2xTC on the lens but the bare lens is more contrasty, somewhat due to the even lighting that shows up the less fine detail.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 8, 2021)

Couple of recent shots from a short walk. European Goldfinch(I think)


----------



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> Couple of recent shots from a short walk. European Goldfinch(I think)
> View attachment 195059
> View attachment 195060


It's a juvenile European Goldfinch.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2021)

ver


Aussie shooter said:


> Couple of recent shots from a short walk. European Goldfinch(I think)




Very nice shots, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2021)

Great shots, Jeremy.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> It's a juvenile European Goldfinch.


Thanks mate. That is the way I was leaning but was not sure.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 9, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> Thanks mate. That is the way I was leaning but was not sure.


They have become very common here thanks to garden feeders. My sunflower seed feeder is attracting lots of finches. In the past few days lots of Goldfinches, Blue and Great Tits, a pair of Bullfinches, many Greenfinches and the odd Chaffinch, Blackcap and Robin. I've rigged up a fat feeder for the Longtailed Tits which has a double cage to keep out squirrels and larger birds. 6 or 7 of them fly in at once (Top, R5+400mm). The Blue and Great Tits perch for just a fraction of a second but the finches and the Longtailed hang around for ages. Bottom are a Great Tit and female Blackcap (R5+100-500mm).


----------



## jprusa (Jan 9, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> The morning we saw the grouse, it was -24 degrees F and we stood in the road for 1.5 hours waiting for it to do something, while it was in the tree. We were finally rewarded when it went down to the ground, but it was damn cold!!!
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Great shots Jeremy! Beautiful birds and thanks for posting !
Joe


----------



## Klas R (Jan 9, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> The morning we saw the grouse, it was -24 degrees F and we stood in the road for 1.5 hours waiting for it to do something, while it was in the tree. We were finally rewarded when it went down to the ground, but it was damn cold!!!
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Very nice shots Jmeyer!

I am curious on what type of equipment you used for these ultrasharp pics ! As well if they were taken handheld (exposuretime?!) or using some kind of support? As well type of postprocessing (Lightroom, Photoshop, .....)?


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 9, 2021)

Klas R said:


> Very nice shots Jmeyer!
> 
> I am curious on what type of equipment you used for these ultrasharp pics ! As well if they were taken handheld (exposuretime?!) or using some kind of support? As well type of postprocessing (Lightroom, Photoshop, .....)?



Thank you. I use 7D mkll, EF 600 f4 ll, 1.4xlll, with carbon fiber tripod and gimbal style head. I use an older version of lightroom, I think 5.7 or something and then I run them through Topaz DeNoise. 

Jeremy


----------



## Fredster (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2021)

Beautiful picture, Fredster.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 10, 2021)

Fredster said:


> View attachment 195240


Nuthatch ta


----------



## ISv (Jan 11, 2021)

And my contribution from today: Red-whiskered Bulbul ruffled by the wind (windy again here but it's pretty much normal...). And my loved White-rumped Shama:
1. Look what I got!
2. The last piece is the best (by far!!!).
3. Since I'm done with the meal (and you didn't still it from me!) I can pose for you (and I'm patient at least for 4-7 seconds!!!)


----------



## ERHP (Jan 11, 2021)

I've probably spent too much time observing this Loggerhead Shrike since it arrived for the winter. Converted to B&W as the sky behind it was covered in fog. 





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/320 : f/10 : ISO 1000


----------



## Fredster (Jan 11, 2021)

Ruddy Turnstone, Canon EOS Mark III, Canon 500mm F4 Nickerson Beach Long Island NY.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 11, 2021)

Red Knot, Canon EOS Mark III, Canon 500mm F4


----------



## Fredster (Jan 11, 2021)

Fredster said:


> Red Knot, Canon EOS Mark III, Canon 500mm F4
> View attachment 195253


Canon EOS Mark III, Canon 500mm F4 Taken at Nickerson Beach Long Island NY. Osprey


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, guys. I really like your shots.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 11, 2021)

This is not a good photo, apart from the fortunate composition, taken through double-glazing and was over in an instant. But, it is one for the record: a female Bullfinch, European Goldfinch and a Greenfinch all together in my garden!


----------



## ISv (Jan 12, 2021)

AlanF said:


> This is not a good photo, apart from the fortunate composition, taken through double-glazing and was over in an instant. But, it is one for the record: a female Bullfinch, European Goldfinch and a Greenfinch all together in my garden!
> 
> View attachment 195258


Not the best of your photos (you posted here way better pics) but you have 3 (three!) species with just one shot! Time to time I succeed the same... with insects!


----------



## ISO64 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hairy woodpecker
7D2, 100-400 L II + 1.4x III
f8, 1/500 s, ISO 640, +1/3 EV


----------



## ISO64 (Jan 13, 2021)

This is a female hairy woodpecker, better half of the couple with the male shown in the previous post. Both of them were on same tree, just on the other side of the trunk. 
7D2, 100-400 L II + 1.4x III
f8, 1/200 s, ISO 640.


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice shots, ISO64.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 14, 2021)

Just a tiny shot to show what you can get out of the R5 sensor. It's been terrible weather here and in the drizzle I could see a small bird hopping inside a bare tree, surrounded by twigs, 15m away. The plus of the EVF is that it lightens the scene so I could make out the bird, a female Chaffinch. Considering this bird is only 600px long and the gloom needed iso5000 and f/4 at 1/400 s and 400mm, it's a pretty clean shot. This would have needed iso16000 for my f/7.1 100-500mm.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 16, 2021)

I was laying on the beach photographing Red Knots when I seen this Piping Plover. Canon MarkIII, Canon 500mm Hand Held


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2021)

Beautiful series. Well done, Fredster.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 17, 2021)

The sun shone this morning and so it was a covid-lockdown-compatible walk with the 1.4xTC on the 100-500mm and R5 at 700mm, iso 1250, f/10 and 1/500s for a Blue Tit who perched for just a few seconds. I used point focus with this complicated background as I had to be quick. No way the lens and TC are being sent back.


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2021)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The sun shone this morning and so it was a covid-lockdown-compatible walk with the 1.4xTC on the 100-500mm and R5 at 700mm, iso 1250, f/10 and 1/500s for a Blue Tit who perched for just a few seconds. I used point focus with this complicated background as I had to be quick. No way the lens and TC are being sent back.
> 
> View attachment 195324


Very nice shot Alan! Are the long tail Tits in your area as well? The Great Tits are also very beautiful .


----------



## AlanF (Jan 17, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Very nice shot Alan! Are the long tail Tits in your area as well? The Great Tits are also very beautiful .


The Longtailed Tits are here but I haven't got a close up this year yet. Here is a tiny shot of a distant one take on Friday with the 400mm DO II on the R5 and a nice close up of a Great Tit from the 100-400mm II on the R5 earlier at iso 8000


.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 17, 2021)

They Are such beautiful birds! Those are great shots .Thanks


----------



## AlanF (Jan 17, 2021)

jprusa said:


> They Are such beautiful birds! Those are great shots .Thanks


Here's another one, a Coal Tit from yesterday. I rarely see these tiny birds and it was in my apple tree, and I had to shoot it through ugly double glazing. Also, I was testing the 5DSR and it was so gloomy that it needed iso 6400 and f/4. This is a 100% crop from the centre, OK for the record.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 17, 2021)

Very Nice Alan! so are they all common to your area as you said the Blue Tit was?


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice pictures, Alan!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Here's another one, a Coal Tit from yesterday. I rarely see these tiny birds and it was in my apple tree, and I had to shoot it through ugly double glazing. Also, I was testing the 5DSR and it was so gloomy that it needed iso 6400 and f/4. This is a 100% crop from the centre, OK for the record.
> View attachment 195337


Got a better shot today from outside and with the 2xTC on. Again, the bad light doesn't help and the bird doesn't keep still for more than a second or two.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Very Nice Alan! so are they all common to your area as you said the Blue Tit was?


The birds I see most frequently in my garden are Blue Tits, Great Tits, Longtailed Tits and now Coal Tits. Several finches; Goldfinch, Greenfinch and Chaffinch being the most common and now to my delight Bullfinches. Blackcaps occasionally, and Chiffchaffs will come in the spring. Two species of woodpeckers, the Great Spotted and Green, visit regularly, as does a Jay, and there is an abundance of Blackbirds, Dunnocks and Robins, and unfortunately, Magpies and Crows. Rare visitors like a Sparrowhawk and Little Egrets are welcome, and Buzzards circle overhead. Starlings and Woodpigeons are usually around. I don't like the pigeons because they are so skittish they scare the other birds into flying off when they see me.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 18, 2021)

The young Tricolored Heron had started following the fish out as the tidal inlet drained and would go several feet before pivoting around to scan for potential snacks. Of course it was too close for me to get everything in the frame @840.





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2021)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 21, 2021)

A Magpie in flight while a flock of Canadian Geese flying at the background.
Never shot a magpie before, but even a pest like a magpie can become an interesting photo subject!
R5 + RF 800mm, 12FPS + a bit luck did really help.


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2021)

I really like this picture. Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 22, 2021)

A Laughing Gull has been in my area since Saturday. Pretty uncommon in Wisconsin. Also a young male Harlequin Duck has been in the same area as well, also not very common. 7D mkll / EF600 f4 ll / 1.4xlll

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2021)

Very nice series. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## gruhl28 (Jan 22, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The birds I see most frequently in my garden are Blue Tits, Great Tits, Longtailed Tits and now Coal Tits. Several finches; Goldfinch, Greenfinch and Chaffinch being the most common and now to my delight Bullfinches. Blackcaps occasionally, and Chiffchaffs will come in the spring. Two species of woodpeckers, the Great Spotted and Green, visit regularly, as does a Jay, and there is an abundance of Blackbirds, Dunnocks and Robins, and unfortunately, Magpies and Crows. Rare visitors like a Sparrowhawk and Little Egrets are welcome, and Buzzards circle overhead. Starlings and Woodpigeons are usually around. I don't like the pigeons because they are so skittish they scare the other birds into flying off when they see me.


Interesting, I'd never realized there was such a difference between the UK and the northeastern US in which birds are common or exist at all until seeing your posts, Alan. And I had lived in the UK for nine months, but in an urban area. I'd assumed we had mostly similar birds, but it seems that there are more differences than similarities. Quite interesting to see the birds you have. I'm in Connecticut, and our feeder attracts mostly black-capped chickadees, tufted titmice, American goldfinches, housefinches, white- and red-breasted nuthatches, sparrows (much less common than when I was young), red-winged blackbirds (we back up on a wetland), downy, red-bellied, and hairy woodpeckers, blue-jays, juncos in the winter. Also, not at the feeder, American robins from spring through autumn, and occasional pileated woodpeckers and northern flickers. Crows, starlings, and grackles also. And some raptors (red-tailed hawks, etc.) and turkey vultures (those mostly circle above, but they do land in our trees sometimes).

Edit: And how could I forget, northern cardinals, usually in pairs. And for the last 3 or 4 years a couple of barred owls from spring through autumn (they're not supposed to be migratory, but we never see them in winter). I'm sure I've forgotten some, and the list above is probably biased towards more interesting birds - we hadn't ever seen a northern flicker until just a few years ago, but now we see them quite a few times each summer. Same with the owls.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 22, 2021)

gruhl28 said:


> Interesting, I'd never realized there was such a difference between the UK and the northeastern US in which birds are common or exist at all until seeing your posts, Alan. And I had lived in the UK for nine months, but in an urban area. I'd assumed we had mostly similar birds, but it seems that there are more differences than similarities. Quite interesting to see the birds you have. I'm in Connecticut, and our feeder attracts mostly black-capped chickadees, tufted titmice, American goldfinches, housefinches, white- and red-breasted nuthatches, sparrows (much less common than when I was young), red-winged blackbirds (we back up on a wetland), downy, red-bellied, and hairy woodpeckers, blue-jays, juncos in the winter. Also, not at the feeder, American robins from spring through autumn, and occasional pileated woodpeckers and northern flickers. Crows, starlings, and grackles also. And some raptors (red-tailed hawks, etc.) and turkey vultures (those mostly circle above, but they do land in our trees sometimes).
> 
> Edit: And how could I forget, northern cardinals, usually in pairs. And for the last 3 or 4 years a couple of barred owls from spring through autumn (they're not supposed to be migratory, but we never see them in winter). I'm sure I've forgotten some, and the list above is probably biased towards more interesting birds - we hadn't ever seen a northern flicker until just a few years ago, but now we see them quite a few times each summer. Same with the owls.


I am envious, really envious. What a nice selection.


----------



## tron (Jan 22, 2021)

Both of you have access to nice selections. I have access to pigeons and in rare cases to house sparrows with a touch of blackbirds  

And this is the first time that a common chiffchaff visits me almost every day for a few seconds up to a minute.

I am so glad to see it. I think of it as my new little friend!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 23, 2021)

Here is a moment for me to record and treasure. For the half of CR that live in the Yukon where it snows every day, it's absolutely nothing. But, it snowed here for the first time in about 12 months for about 5 minutes and immediately melted. But, I got it a few minutes ago. Also, I have just put up a new feeder with peanuts and it was being eaten at for the first time.


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2021)

Very nice picture, Alan. I really like this shot.


----------



## bjd (Jan 23, 2021)

And I was waiting for the snow clouds to disappear so I could get enough light to catch this guy....:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2kuRS4n]

Watching, Waiting..... by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Click (Jan 24, 2021)

Very nice close-up. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Jan 25, 2021)

Today it started bad for me: cloudy and some (rather persistent!) rain around. Took some photos between the rain of some parrots from my lanai (first at ISO 3600, second at ISO 5000 - pretty much a stretch for D500 and I had to post them at very low quality). Later (much later) few shots of boring Night Heron (I'm sending just one). And the bomb in the between: Great egret - from the other site of the island!!! For those that can see it regularly: there were just 3 registered for Oahu and 5 for all Hawaiian Islands starting 1944! It's not my discovery - it was reported previously day or two and after that bunch of birders run there... Not good photos but I'm really happy! There is a problem with the logistics there: from one of the sites there is a net (preserved area for wild life) on the other site - private pools and tennis courts (only for members) and I was not allowed there... The bird has an obvious problem with the right wing and I believe it will stay there for a while... I have no idea what I have to try further - if they have an one day membership - I will probably pay for it (depends on the price...). Or, should I bribe them? The "portrait" was taken trough the net - the bird came about 10 meters closer and low, no way to shoot above the net. 

Well, the first photo of the parrot didn't make it - too big file (?!- it's less than 1kb on my comp). You see the photo at ISO 5000 and very reduced quality...


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2021)

Beautiful shots, I really like the first one. Well done, ISv.


----------



## gruhl28 (Jan 25, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I am envious, really envious. What a nice selection.


You have some beautiful ones that we don’t. I’m envious of your skill.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 25, 2021)

A beautiful bright day, and a Little Egret perched in a tree in my garden (100-500 +R5).


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2021)

Nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 28, 2021)

I took out the R5 with the 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC at 560mm f/5.6. I really needed the 2xTC at 800mm as there were as usual only a couple of birds at quite a distance. I am still amazed how the eyeAF latched on to a tiny eye in a distant bird. Here is a Song Thrush and a Pied Wagtail, both upscaled to 800mm size (1/800s iso2000).


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2021)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## ISO64 (Jan 28, 2021)

Pileated woodpeckers, male and female, out together for a late lunch.





On two adjacent trees, back to back, could not get them in a single frame.
7D2, 100-400 L II + 1.4xiii
ISO 640, 1/400s, f8 +1/3 EV


----------



## mdmphoto (Jan 29, 2021)

...just a few random shots, EOS R, RF 800...


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2021)

Very nice series, mdmphoto.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 29, 2021)

I thought I'd upload some shots to show how good the eyeAF on the R5 is - they are just to illustrate how the camera is able to locate the head of a distant bird that is just visible to the naked eye and partly obscured. They are from the 400mm f/4 with a 2xTC at 800mm and 1/800s. There are screenshots of the full image in DPP4 showing the red square of focus of the bird and the crops upsized 1.4x in Topaz Gigapixel as they are so small - pushing the lens to its limits.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jan 29, 2021)

First time for me here in Bird Portraits (for years). Now time to show some R5 shots.
Have these two to share:
1. Kingfisher - approx. 20m distance. R5 w. RF100-500mm + 1.4x TC. @ 700mm, 1/1250s, f/10, ISO 3200. I Like the bird's choice of perch in same colours.
2. Hawfinch in my backyard (taken through double glass window). Same gear @ 700mm, 1/320s, f/10, ISO 2500.
Sofar I am very happy with shift to mirror-less and R5 performance.

One thing that makes me wonder: Shooting through glass from my living-room is just fine (angle somewhat downwards). Shooting through similar (though a little older) glass from basement-level always produce unsharp photos (angle almost level). Very consistent phenomenon. Was the same for DSLR - and did not change with mirror-less.
Any explanations to offer?


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2021)

Beautiful shots, PKinDenmark


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2021)

Very nice results, Alan.


----------



## mdmphoto (Jan 30, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series, mdmphoto.


Mahalo, Click!


----------



## mdmphoto (Jan 30, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I thought I'd upload some shots to show how good the eyeAF on the R5 is - they are just to illustrate how the camera is able to locate the head of a distant bird that is just visible to the naked eye and partly obscured. They are from the 400mm f/4 with a 2xTC at 800mm and 1/800s. There are screenshots of the full image in DPP4 showing the red square of focus of the bird and the crops upsized 1.4x in Topaz Gigapixel as they are so small - pushing the lens to its limits.
> View attachment 195550
> View attachment 195551
> View attachment 195552
> ...


PLEASE Stop Already! (I'm already working hard to find things to sell, trying to be Extra Good around the house, and eating out of cans trying to put together the cash to move up to an R5!)
Beautiful photos, By the Way!


----------



## ISO64 (Jan 30, 2021)

PKinDenmark said:


> First time for me here in Bird Portraits (for years). Now time to show some R5 shots.
> Have these two to share:
> 1. Kingfisher - approx. 20m distance. R5 w. RF100-500mm + 1.4x TC. @ 700mm, 1/1250s, f/10, ISO 3200. I Like the bird's choice of perch in same colours.
> 2. Hawfinch in my backyard (taken through double glass window). Same gear @ 700mm, 1/320s, f/10, ISO 2500.
> ...


If you really want to compare camera and lens performance with two windows, detach one of them on the hinges and put it next to the other one. Make them parallel and shoot the newspaper placed on the tree. Likely, the difference in window glass pane will be obvious. Your and mine eyes are not much affected as the photo will be. I think that the explanation is ratio of glass defect period vs. pupil diameter. We look through pencil size diameter straw and glass is sufficiently flat not to affect image sharpness. Lens picks all waviness in glass over its large pupil diameter.
Had similar problem with clear filter dia 77 on my lens, no sharp image regardless of AF microadjustment. Yet, same filter placed in front of 28 mm lens was fine.
All the best!


----------



## ISv (Jan 31, 2021)

Few shots of Yellow-fronted Canary. And White Tern sitting on egg.


----------



## ISv (Jan 31, 2021)

mdmphoto said:


> Mahalo, Click!


I see one more from Hawaii here!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2021)

mdmphoto said:


> PLEASE Stop Already! (I'm already working hard to find things to sell, trying to be Extra Good around the house, and eating out of cans trying to put together the cash to move up to an R5!)
> Beautiful photos, By the Way!



Hang in there, I'm doing much the same. Just tell yourself that with the conditions in the world at the moment there really is no need for a new camera and put your energies into planning how you're going to use it when there is.  


*It is much easier to suppress a first desire than to satisfy those that follow. *


_Benjamin Franklin_


Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2021)

I've been very busy doing a job that got started 6 years ago so I have to thank the virus for that. I didn't notice that CR notices were not coming so I've fixed that AGAIN - why do I always have this happening to me!! No matter, being so busy helps suppress GAS and once the job is complete gives fuel to the "I deserve a reward", argument. (R5)

I'll now go back and look over the great photos I've missed.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Jan 31, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hang in there, I'm doing much the same. Just tell yourself that with the conditions in the world at the moment there really is no need for a new camera and put your energies into planning how you're going to use it when there is.
> 
> 
> *It is much easier to suppress a first desire than to satisfy those that follow. *
> ...


I hope it works for you, not sure for some other guys... Honestly it's a combo that makes me (first time!!!) thinking about adding one more system to my backpack or simply switching... On other hand - there is regularly something popping up that makes you jealous (and your pockets lighter and it could be significantly lighter!) . Any way - that's the new (not so new actually - at all!) trend in photography but I'm comparing it with the old good times when you buy a good camera/lens(es) and you are practically done (ha, ha - you stupid you just think so - at least in my case!).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 31, 2021)

ISv, as humans we seem to be very motivated to "keep up with the Jones". Now the A1 came out I'm wondering what the R1 might bring given that I've kind of fallen for the 1 series while being totally dissatisfied with its resolution. The R5 is beyond what I ever expected so what rationale is there for looking beyond when I don't even make a living with this stuff?! Even I can answer that - Nada. Maybe it's Alan's bad influence on me. Or mine on him?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 31, 2021)

mdmphoto said:


> PLEASE Stop Already! (I'm already working hard to find things to sell, trying to be Extra Good around the house, and eating out of cans trying to put together the cash to move up to an R5!)
> Beautiful photos, By the Way!



It's not bad unless you're eating Ramen for a month.

And I've often said I'd be doing that after buying either an expensive coin or (more recently) gear.


----------



## ISv (Jan 31, 2021)

".... so what rationale is there for looking beyond when I don't even make a living with this stuff?! Even I can answer that - Nada."
No rationale Jack: we are just old guys who are stuck to their toys! Well, there is also the competitive element but you did say it well in your post: as an amateurs we spend money for the new toys! Pros are getting that small or whatever advantage they are looking for to beat the concurrence and get a profit! It's more complicated off course but I'm sure you know what I mean. 
On other hand taking photos is the way for me to escape from the problems in my job - when you are doing research there are always problems - you are stepping in nowhere, and it's the goal in the research actually: nobody has done it before and you may contribute with something really new (and you get the new grant...)! We are doing very well so far, much better then others but it's a stress! Taking photos when I can is the way I relax. Unfortunately not every photo makes me "relax" )) - I want GOOD photos, at least for my criteria! The new instruments are really helping (for those who can take the advantage of them!) more or less...
So far this "medicine" is working for me - to kill the stress or part of it... and to move further.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2021)

ISv said:


> ".... so what rationale is there for looking beyond when I don't even make a living with this stuff?! Even I can answer that - Nada."
> No rationale Jack: we are just old guys who are stuck to their toys! Well, there is also the competitive element but you did say it well in your post: as an amateurs we spend money for the new toys! Pros are getting that small or whatever advantage they are looking for to beat the concurrence and get a profit! It's more complicated off course but I'm sure you know what I mean.
> On other hand taking photos is the way for me to escape from the problems in my job - when you are doing research there are always problems - you are stepping in nowhere, and it's the goal in the research actually: nobody has done it before and you may contribute with something really new (and you get the new grant...)! We are doing very well so far, much better then others but it's a stress! Taking photos when I can is the way I relax. Unfortunately not every photo makes me "relax" )) - I want GOOD photos, at least for my criteria! The new instruments are really helping (for those who can take the advantage of them!) more or less...
> So far this "medicine" is working for me - to kill the stress or part of it... and to move further.things


Well put. I have always needed an unrelated unstressful hobby to help me unwind from my research. And I like doing things in the company of others without competition but being part of a community who enjoy doing something for the sake of it.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 31, 2021)

A lone Forest Raven on sentinal duty.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2021)

The sun was shining and a Song Thrush was singing away. This time, it wasn't obscured by a twig, the weak morning sun was on it, I was closer, and I had 800mm on the R5. It was ridiculous. I clocked up 750 shots on an hours walk because of the fast burst speed and discarded about 725 to keep the very best. I do find it tiring to hold the 400mm DO II +2xTC pointing up for a length of time and the 100-500 or 100-400 are so much easier. Both are 100% crops from the centre.


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 31, 2021)

ISv said:


> I hope it works for you, not sure for some other guys... Honestly it's a combo that makes me (first time!!!) thinking about adding one more system to my backpack or simply switching... On other hand - there is regularly something popping up that makes you jealous (and your pockets lighter and it could be significantly lighter!) . Any way - that's the new (not so new actually - at all!) trend in photography but I'm comparing it with the old good times when you buy a good camera/lens(es) and you are practically done (ha, ha - you stupid you just think so - at least in my case!).


Yes, the combination of old age (unfortunately that means me) and hunkering down which avoids travel costs has left me with some serious GAS. After I've given my Olympus gear to my brother (a good deed in it's own right) and invested in the R5 & RF lenses I've even (dare I say it) been looking at the Olympus 150-400 f4.5 TC1.25X pro lens as a possible all-in-one travel birding/cat-ing & closeup flower/insect lens that goes from (FF EQ) 300 to 800mm @ f9 (or to 1000mm @ ~f11) & 0.58x max mag. But I'd have to get one of their not-cutting-edge bodies with smaller sensor and fewer AF points so animal eye AF might be much poorer (?). Having used an EM1_II with DXO PL4, I know it can do it's magic on the smaller & grainier files to make for some beautiful photos. They may not be what a R5 or big white lens delivers, but it'd be a single lens without lens changing for the times when you just want to hike with a single lens for those purposes, or maybe also take the R5 with a single zoom for wide/normal range photos.

It'll be fun to see the photos it gives from real people and how the IQ compares with their 300mm f4 pro lens, which I have to say is superb. Now if Canon would come out with a similar RF lens with similar specs it'd be awesome, but realistically having that whole lens train in a FF version would make it far too heavy, unfortunately. So maybe there's room to have a smaller format camera with just 1 lens to complement the FF magic that Canon can provide in the other ranges? Of course, there's no point in actually getting something like that until I see the new RF tele lenses Canon comes out with, and then I'll probably be so amazed at what they can do that I'll forget about the smaller format option. Who knows?

For now, I'll enjoy what the RF 100-500mm f4.5-7.1L lens can do. When you consider the ability to crop in post, at say 2x for to up 1000mm ~f14 in a 11 MP file, I'm sure Canon's superb animal eye detect & PL4 can work it's magic to make it pretty darn good for a single zoom lens!


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2021)

ISv said:


> Few shots of Yellow-fronted Canary. And White Tern sitting on egg.




Beautiful series. I especially like the first shot. Well done, ISv.


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> A lone Forest Raven on sentinal duty.



I really like this picture. Well done!


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2021)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 31, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The sun was shining and a Song Thrush was singing away. This time, it wasn't obscured by a twig, the weak morning sun was on it, I was closer, and I had 800mm on the R5. It was ridiculous. I clocked up 750 shots on an hours walk because of the fast burst speed and discarded about 725 to keep the very best. I do find it tiring to hold the 400mm DO II +2xTC pointing up for a length of time and the 100-500 or 100-400 are so much easier. Both are 100% crops from the centre.
> 
> View attachment 195593
> View attachment 195594


Those are really beautiful shots, AlanF. Were you using a RF 800mm f11 lens, or the 400 DOII & 2xTC? I've got the RF 800 f11 lens and really enjoyed how lightweight and easy to use it is, but didn't think it could produce high IQ shots like you just did.

Out of curiosity, do you use full or 1st curtain electronic shutter? Single or continuous shooting? cRaw or Raw?
I've come to use one back button for spot AF and another for animal eye AF and that's working pretty well for me. Do you do something similar?
I'm always interested in possible ways to make using the R5 easier & better.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Those are really beautiful shots, AlanF. Were you using a RF 800mm f11 lens, or the 400 DOII & 2xTC? I've got the RF 800 f11 lens and really enjoyed how lightweight and easy to use it is, but didn't think it could produce high IQ shots like you just did.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you use full or 1st curtain electronic shutter? Single or continuous shooting? cRaw or Raw?
> I've come to use one back button for spot AF and another for animal eye AF and that's working pretty well for me. Do you do something similar?
> I'm always interested in possible ways to make using the R5 easier & better.


These were done with the 400mm DO II +2xTCIII, which I find heavy but versatile because of using it also at 400mm f/4 and 3.3m mfd. If the 800mm f/11 becomes available on sale or return, I'll give it it a try and keep if the IQ is good enough in comparison. I keep things simple and use EFCS, continuous shooting, cRAW and the same button assignments as you.


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 31, 2021)

AlanF said:


> These were done with the 400mm DO II +2xTCIII, which I find heavy but versatile because of using it also at 400mm f/4 and 3.3m mfd. If the 800mm f/11 becomes available on sale or return, I'll give it it a try and keep if the IQ is good enough in comparison. I keep things simple and use EFCS, continuous shooting, cRAW and the same button assignments as you.


I'll be interested in what you think of the RF 800 f11 quality. You may be jaded by your higher expectations since you have such good equipment already. I have the RF 100-500 and RF 800 f11 and find that I just use the RF 100-500 and don't (hardly) bother with the RF 800 since it also lacks the close focus ability. YMMV.

I use EFCS normally, unless I'm so close that the shutter sound scares the birds away (as it does when shooting outside my window at them nearby). The downside of full electronic shutter is that it's too darn fast at the FPS, and I can't get it to use a slower speed.

It's good to hear you use the same setting I do as it makes me feel more confident in continuing that way.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 31, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I'll be interested in what you think of the RF 800 f11 quality. You may be jaded by your higher expectations since you have such good equipment already. I have the RF 100-500 and RF 800 f11 and find that I just use the RF 100-500 and don't (hardly) bother with the RF 800 since it also lacks the close focus ability. YMMV.
> 
> I use EFCS normally, unless I'm so close that the shutter sound scares the birds away (as it does when shooting outside my window at them nearby). The downside of full electronic shutter is that it's too darn fast at the FPS, and I can't get it to use a slower speed.
> 
> It's good to hear you use the same setting I do as it makes me feel more confident in continuing that way.


What is the IQ of the 800 like compared with your other lenses with extender? The Digital Photograph site leaves me puzzled. Its copy of the 400mm DO II is very soft wide open and so doesn't make good comparisons, and the RF 100-500mm + 1.4xTC looks sharper at 700mm.


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 31, 2021)

AlanF said:


> What is the IQ of the 800 like compared with your other lenses with extender? The Digital Photograph site leaves me puzzled. Its copy of the 400mm DO II is very soft wide open and so doesn't make good comparisons, and the RF 100-500mm + 1.4xTC looks sharper at 700mm.


I'm OK doing a test of the IQ of both. Edit: I've never tried to do a quality test between lenses and don't have studio lighting to make it easy, so I'll contact you directly to see if I can come up with some way to test that you think would give you good results.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 31, 2021)

These two hang out in my backyard. Obviously a committed relationship , they always sit on a utility pole together. Shot handheld with R5 and EF 100-400 mkii + 1.4x mk iii; f/8; 1/4000; ISO 1250 using "animal eye focus" mode. Full disclosure, I did replace a solid blue sky with this cloud one.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jan 31, 2021)

A Great Horned Owl hiding among the branches of a spurs tree.
R5 + RF 800mm; ISO 5000 (noise reduction with Topaz denoise AI).


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2021)

Nice shots, guys!


----------



## ISv (Feb 1, 2021)

Today I was hunting a Laughing Gull in that area (there are reports of one wandering there). The one on the photos doesn't look exactly like a Laughing Gull 
LOL but it was what I found ! The strange pattern in the water is due to a tall (40-50 floors?) building(s) and some trees behind the water.


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2021)

Very nice pictures.




Well done, ISv.


----------



## bjd (Feb 1, 2021)

Kestrel by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Seems like the very quiet mechanical shutter of the R5 is not quiet enough............

And thanks for the likes for my last Image.

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Feb 1, 2021)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2iGJhD3

Never posted a Video before, I hope someone enjoys it.

Almost human?


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2021)

Nice shot, Brian.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 1, 2021)

bjd said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2iGJhD3
> 
> Never posted a Video before, I hope someone enjoys it.
> ...


Crows are fearless. They will see off predators.


----------



## bjd (Feb 1, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Crows are fearless. They will see off predators.


Especially when working as a team.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 1, 2021)

bjd said:


> Especially when working as a team.


It's reminded me of a high altitude aerial battle I captured on a 5DIII and Tamron 150-600mm between a Sparrowhawk and Crow. The really tiny images were too soft for my then software to process but you have inspired me to sharpen them with Topaz, which has worked.


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 1, 2021)

It is a woodpeckers season.
Northern flicker sharing some nice suet with hairy woodpecker.
7D2, 100-400LII w 1.4XIII
ISO 640, 1/400 s, f7.1


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2021)

Very nice shot, ISO64


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 1, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, ISO64


Thanks Click!


----------



## PKinDenmark (Feb 1, 2021)

ISO64. Great woodpeckers - We do not have the hairy variety in my woods.
And thank you for your thoughts about shooting through window-glass - makes sense.

I got a few new shots today, that I made me glad. Never had a kingfisher at such short distance before.
Both with R5, RF 100-500 with 1.4*TC = 700mm


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2021)

Awesome! Beautiful shots. Well done, PKinDenmark.


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 2, 2021)

PKinDenmark,

Spooky sharp! Focus is pixel-splitting, spot on


----------



## ISv (Feb 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Crows are fearless. They will see off predators.


Depends on the species Alan: the endemic Hawaiian Crow is extinct in the nature. There is strong effort to get it back - based on ~100 (and increasing ##) birds in captivity because of good program of breeding... There are ~3(?) attempts to return some restricted numbers (like 3-5) of birds back to the natural habitat (all this on Big Island because they are endemic exactly there - non on the other Hawaiian Islands!!!). One of the main reasons for failing (at least in the first 2 attempts) was... another endemic for the Big Island bird - the Hawaiian Hawk! The Hawaiian Hawk is smaller than the regular Hawk (Buteo buteo) that you see in England but it obviously prays very efficiently on the Crow. One reason (my opinion, not supported by study...) could be exactly a lack of collective effort from the reintroduced Crows (see the comment from *bjd *above) to defend collectively themselves (simply because of the small ### of released birds or they just lack some of the instincts of their ancestors?). Any way - the attempts to reintroduce the Hawaiian Crow are going on and I hope they will succeed! It's really smart bird (search the Internet for some videos - you may have some fun looking at them!!!) and I would love to get a photo of one of them in their natural habitat (well, if I'm still alive when they got effectively reintroduced there)!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2021)

ISv said:


> Depends on the species Alan: the endemic Hawaiian Crow is extinct in the nature. There is strong effort to get it back - based on ~100 (and increasing ##) birds in captivity because of good program of breeding... There are ~3(?) attempts to return some restricted numbers (like 3-5) of birds back to the natural habitat (all this on Big Island because they are endemic exactly there - non on the other Hawaiian Islands!!!). One of the main reasons for failing (at least in the first 2 attempts) was... another endemic for the Big Island bird - the Hawaiian Hawk! The Hawaiian Hawk is smaller than the regular Hawk (Buteo buteo) that you see in England but it obviously prays very efficiently on the Crow. One reason (my opinion, not supported by study...) could be exactly a lack of collective effort from the reintroduced Crows (see the comment from *bjd *above) to defend collectively themselves (simply because of the small ### of released birds or they just lack some of the instincts of their ancestors?). Any way - the attempts to reintroduce the Hawaiian Crow are going on and I hope they will succeed! It's really smart bird (search the Internet for some videos - you may have some fun looking at them!!!) and I would love to get a photo of one of them in their natural habitat (well, if I'm still alive when they got effectively reintroduced there)!


Over here, Buteo buteo is called a Buzzard whereas in your part of the world a buzzard is a Turkey Vulture.


----------



## mdmphoto (Feb 4, 2021)

SteveC said:


> It's not bad unless you're eating Ramen for a month.
> 
> And I've often said I'd be doing that after buying either an expensive coin or (more recently) gear.


mmmmmm, - Ramen!!!


----------



## Cog (Feb 5, 2021)

I had a chance to try my Canon 100-400 II on a R5 body. It worked well. The morning was very foggy, but I was amazed how reliably the camera found focus not only on sitting or walking, but also on flying birds. R5 can definitely replace my 5D Mark IV.



338A0089 by Cog2012, on Flickr



338A0163 by Cog2012, on Flickr



338A0026 by Cog2012, on Flickr



338A0151 by Cog2012, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2021)

Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## usern4cr (Feb 5, 2021)

Cog said:


> I had a chance to try my Canon 100-400 II on a R5 body. It worked well. The morning was very foggy, but I was amazed how reliably the camera found focus not only on sitting or walking, but also on flying birds. R5 can definitely replace my 5D Mark IV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos, Cog.

It's interesting to hear yet another "mirrored" Canon photographer say the "mirrorless" body works better for them with their EF lenses - enough to replace their mirrored body. This leads me to think that the "mirrorless" R1 could be the final puzzle piece where we see could soon see a majority of mirrorless Canon shooters at the most prestigious events in the future. That, to me, will be the final evidence of the mirrorless wave taking over with the "top level" professional photographers.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 5, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Great photos, Cog.
> 
> It's interesting to hear yet another "mirrored" Canon photographer say the "mirrorless" body works better for them with their EF lenses - enough to replace their mirrored body. This leads me to think that the "mirrorless" R1 could be the final puzzle piece where we see could soon see a majority of mirrorless Canon shooters at the most prestigious events in the future. That, to me, will be the final evidence of the mirrorless wave taking over with the "top level" professional photographers.


In other words the positives outweigh the negatives. I just wish they'd forget about keeping some features that are 1 level from other high level cameras. This idea of holding that the 1 level is flagship seems ridiculous given its traditional low MP count that they seem determined to stick to. Will they finally wake up?

Jack


----------



## bjd (Feb 5, 2021)

Sparrowhawk (?) by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Right at the bottom of our garden under a large tree, just after it took our garden Blackbird. Very close to where our Kingfisher rests.


----------



## bjd (Feb 5, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> In other words the positives outweigh the negatives. I just wish they'd forget about keeping some features that are 1 level from other high level cameras. This idea of holding that the 1 level is flagship seems ridiculous given its traditional low MP count that they seem determined to stick to. Will they finally wake up?
> 
> Jack


----------



## bjd (Feb 5, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> In other words the positives outweigh the negatives. I just wish they'd forget about keeping some features that are 1 level from other high level cameras. This idea of holding that the 1 level is flagship seems ridiculous given its traditional low MP count that they seem determined to stick to. Will they finally wake up?
> 
> Jack


I think Canon's strategy is to have you buy 4 of them and glue them together giving you 96 Mpix. No need for pixel shift then!


----------



## bjd (Feb 5, 2021)

AlanF said:


> It's reminded me of a high altitude aerial battle I captured on a 5DIII and Tamron 150-600mm between a Sparrowhawk and Crow. The really tiny images were too soft for my then software to process but you have inspired me to sharpen them with Topaz, which has worked.
> 
> View attachment 195622
> View attachment 195623
> ...


I'll have to try that with some of mine too!
Usually my wife helps me taking shots like these, I keep (try to keep) the slower moving Bird in focus and she'll tell me when another is coming in for an attack.

Always interesting to watch these fights or skirmishes between different species. Swallows vs. Kestrels for example.
Cheers Brian


----------



## Cog (Feb 5, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Great photos, Cog.
> It's interesting to hear yet another "mirrored" Canon photographer say the "mirrorless" body works better for them with their EF lenses - enough to replace their mirrored body. This leads me to think that the "mirrorless" R1 could be the final puzzle piece where we see could soon see a majority of mirrorless Canon shooters at the most prestigious events in the future. That, to me, will be the final evidence of the mirrorless wave taking over with the "top level" professional photographers.


Thanks, *usern4cr*! To be absolutely clear, I didn't say that mirrorless R5 worked better than mirrored 5Dm4. I said that it worked very well for me so that I can consider replacing my 5Dm4 with R5. I'm sure there will be situations when 5Dm4 beats R5. But R5 also has many advantages over 5Dm4, including AF eye tracking system (which I didn't have a chance to try, actually), faster electronic shutter, and size & weight. At the moment, I basically stopped using my 5Dm4 because it became very big and heavy for me. It sounds ridiculous, but I am often simply not allowed to use it in public places because security believe I am a professional photographer with a big black camera and ask me for a permit, which I cannot have. And when I am shooting wildlife, the weight of 5Dm4 becomes a problem for my arms, too. I am not a very young person. So I am looking for a replacement, but I would like to have same functionality. I was close to buying Sony Alpha, but something stopped me. I hope that having a mirrorless Canon, I won't lose much.
As for the tendency, I think we're moving there very fast. Mirrorless will replace mirrored pretty soon, like digital cameras replaced film.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 5, 2021)

Cog said:


> Thanks, *usern4cr*! To be absolutely clear, I didn't say that mirrorless R5 worked better than mirrored 5Dm4. I said that it worked very well for me so that I can consider replacing my 5Dm4 with R5. ........
> ...... I hope that having a mirrorless Canon, I won't lose much.



As a former 5Diii and 5Div shooter, I totally agree. There some things the DSLR does better (battery life, for one) but all in all, I am quite happy in the "R" world. I am still learning how to maximize the output from the R5 but when I weigh the information in the EVF, the auto-focus, the size and weight differences, etc., I am glad I took the leap. Nice images, BTW.

JPAZ


----------



## AlanF (Feb 5, 2021)

A glorious day between heavy rain yesterday and bad weather forecast for the next days. A pair of Songthrushes serenaded us. I got some nice shots with the 400mm DO II + 2xTC on the R5, the best yet for me so far. Then, I decided to use it for the first time for video to record the song. It was very difficult holding the camera plus lens steady with that weight. Here is a still but I’d love to upload a video of it singing. Does anyone know how to do that?


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2021)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 7, 2021)

Some more shots of my local humming birds with the R5 and the 70-200. Really cannot wait till I get the 100-500, and the 600 and 800 to play around with. The last shot is at ISO 6400 and not super clean but I think it is still useable.


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice pictures, Ramage.


----------



## ISv (Feb 7, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Over here, Buteo buteo is called a Buzzard whereas in your part of the world a buzzard is a Turkey Vulture.


The common names are commonly missleading and it's the reason I included the Latin (Scientific) name.


----------



## ISv (Feb 7, 2021)

Cog said:


> I had a chance to try my Canon 100-400 II on a R5 body. It worked well. The morning was very foggy, but I was amazed how reliably the camera found focus not only on sitting or walking, but also on flying birds. R5 can definitely replace my 5D Mark IV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots Cog! I was (wishing!) to say Pintail Snipe until I realized that the primaries are too short. It seems like the Common Snipe to me (I still have to take a photo even of that one!). These are relatively hard group for ID (huh - as many others).


----------



## ISv (Feb 7, 2021)

It's what I got today - just very commons (on other hand I love the challenges of shooting the Japanese White Eye - second and third photos, at least if I got some +/- good photos . I mean if the photos are not good for me it's just damn commoner!). The last two are just my present for Alan - he loves the Red-vented Bulbul (BTW I like them too...)!


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice series, ISv. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 7, 2021)

Every now and then, I just marvel at what the technology is allowing us to achieve. When I was 25 with my Canon Ftb and then later my F1 and a 200mm lens, I was so proud of the wildlife prints I'd bring home from the store to show off. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Feb 8, 2021)

A story from today... After the last cold front passing the Islands (and dumping good to moderate amount of rain) it's relatively cool here. Not so much if you are not in the shade (at least today - I think a day before it was even cooler!). Here are the photos from today - the ocean was full of people. And I found this ~2x3 meters rain pool (~100 meters far from the beach) where the birds were taking their own "cooling bath" - or just coming to drink fresh water. Didn't put much of effort - all are common birds with the Rudy Turnstone as the most common migratory bird around!
And off course: there is no way to finish the story about that location without a Night Heron !


----------



## AlanF (Feb 8, 2021)

ISv said:


> A story from today... After the last cold front passing the Islands (and dumping good to moderate amount of rain) it's relatively cool here. Not so much if you are not in the shade (at least today - I think a day before it was even cooler!). Here are the photos from today - the ocean was full of people. And I found this ~2x3 meters rain pool (~100 meters far from the beach) where the birds were taking their own "cooling bath" - or just coming to drink fresh water. Didn't put much of effort - all are common birds with the Rudy Turnstone as the most common migratory bird around!
> And off course: there is no way to finish the story about that location without a Night Heron !
> 
> View attachment 195696
> ...


Send me some Java Sparrows, please.


----------



## Click (Feb 8, 2021)

Beautiful series, ISv. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## ISv (Feb 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Send me some Java Sparrows, please.


I hope 7 are enough? Even for these I had to cut the quality to 20 in PL4 (some site effects could be visible) and cut some heads/ legs from the members of the Parliament - it's how I call this old photo) in order to smuggle it here...


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2021)

Very nice picture, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 9, 2021)

I have found out how to stream a video of the Song Thrush singing - 1 minute of pure joy. It was taken at 800mm with the 400mm DO II +2xTC on the R5. I couldn't hold the camera steady at that angle and so my wfe volunteered to be a tripod and I steadied the camera on her head.








309A5169_Songthrush_Songthrush_1min_Clip


Watch "309A5169_Songthrush_Songthrush_1min_Clip" on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi Alan. 
Beautiful! Such a varied song, am I mistaken or was it mimicking other birdsong? (as well as some not so natural sounds perhaps?)

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> I have found out how to stream a video of the Song Thrush singing - 1 minute of pure joy. It was taken at 800mm with the 400mm DO II +2xTC on the R5. I couldn't hold the camera steady at that angle and so my wfe volunteered to be a tripod and I steadied the camera on her head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Feb 9, 2021)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Beautiful! Such a varied song, am I mistaken or was it mimicking other birdsong? (as well as some not so natural sounds perhaps?)
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Song Thrushes are mimics and it could be incorporating notes from another bird.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 9, 2021)

The "Beast from the East" which is covering some of the UK near us with a few feet of snow left a sprinkling over us. This Green Woodpecker in our back garden seemed a little surprised this morning. R5 + 100-500 through double glazing and the the iso equivalent to 7000 after pushing through 1.5ev in post. 100% crop from centre.


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2021)

Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 9, 2021)

A pair of Mandarin ducks (aix galericulata).
The female is almost completely white (it should be very much like wood duck) due to genetical mutation - leucism. Does not look like albinism.The male is standardly astonishing in his plumage.

Quite a couple!
Canon7D2, 400/5.6 L + 1.4Xiii
f/8, 1/200 s, ISO 1250

Cheers!


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2021)

Beautiful bird. Nice shot, ISO64.


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 9, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful bird. Nice shot, ISO64.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 10, 2021)

Was able to get a little closer today


----------



## Click (Feb 10, 2021)

Nice picture, Ramage.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 10, 2021)

A pair of Longtailed Tits were flitting around one of my trees this afternoon. They should start nest making in the next few weeks so I am hoping they build one in my garden like they did last year at the beginning of the Covid era. R5 + 100-500.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Feb 10, 2021)

A wee Redwing (Apparently there are only 13 breeding pairs in the UK so that is quite a wee rarity)



And a female blackbird


----------



## AaronT (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi. I haven't posted for awhile, life got busy. I took this photo the other day of what I first thought to be a sparrow then I noticed that it had almost no tail feathers. Does anyone have any ideas what it might be? BTW, I live in Windsor, Ontario, near Detroit, Michigan.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 11, 2021)

AlanF said:


> A pair of Longtailed Tits were flitting around one of my trees this afternoon. They should start nest making in the next few weeks so I am hoping they build one in my garden like they did last year at the beginning of the Covid era. R5 + 100-500.
> 
> View attachment 195733


Great shot Alan!


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2021)

Very nice picture, Aaron. Keep posting.


----------



## ISv (Feb 12, 2021)

AlanF said:


> A pair of Longtailed Tits were flitting around one of my trees this afternoon. They should start nest making in the next few weeks so I am hoping they build one in my garden like they did last year at the beginning of the Covid era. R5 + 100-500.
> 
> View attachment 195733


Nice shot Alan! I love these birds but last year in Europe I sow only one and I was totally unprepared (camera in the backpack)!


----------



## ISv (Feb 12, 2021)

AaronT said:


> Hi. I haven't posted for awhile, life got busy. I took this photo the other day of what I first thought to be a sparrow then I noticed that it had almost no tail feathers. Does anyone have any ideas what it might be? BTW, I live in Windsor, Ontario, near Detroit, Michigan.
> View attachment 195747


Hi Aaron! It looks pretty much like a female House Sparrow without (hardly "almost") tail to me!


----------



## AaronT (Feb 13, 2021)

ISv said:


> Hi Aaron! It looks pretty much like a female House Sparrow without (hardly "almost") tail to me!


That's what I am thinking. It just looked kind of odd.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 13, 2021)

Little Egret in stream by my house. He didn't see me and I got a range of good shots with the 100-500 on the R5. I am wondering to send my camera and lens back as the R5 still hasn't frozen and the eyeAF works perfectly and gives sharp images.


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2021)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 13, 2021)

Light was blah but I had to try and capture some of the eagles close to home.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2021)

Very nice series, Ramage.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 14, 2021)

Couple more, there seems to be a few hundred adults and juveniles around the Fraser river at Glen Valley today


----------



## ISv (Feb 14, 2021)

Today it started very disappointing: just a Pacific Golden Plover (because I was not enough careful and missed a Wandering Tattler that flushed right in front of me - no more than 5 meters!). Later, on the very end of my trip that Night Heron popped up from a channel - no surprise on that location but this one had something to brag about!!! It was fighting (killing) the fish (Tilapia) for at least 15-20 minutes. It's main approach was to squeeze the gills of the fish until the fish was ready to swallow it! Honestly I was not sure if it can swallow it - that fish was looking to big but it did and shortly after that started looking for another fish!?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 14, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Little Egret in stream by my house. He didn't see me and I got a range of good shots with the 100-500 on the R5. I am wondering to send my camera and lens back as the R5 still hasn't frozen and the eyeAF works perfectly and gives sharp images.
> 
> View attachment 195783


@AlanF That is a truly gorgeous shot, the composition is spot on the lighting is perfect and the subtle reflection finishes it off.


----------



## ISv (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 14, 2021)

ISv said:


> View attachment 195804
> View attachment 195805


I think his\her eyes are bigger than his\her mouth  Great shots!!


----------



## ISv (Feb 14, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I think his\her eyes are bigger than his\her mouth  Great shots!!


But the fish went inside and the Heron started looking for another... I'm really curious how much fish of that size they can eat? And where they use to store it !


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2021)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 14, 2021)

ISv said:


> Today it started very disappointing: just a Pacific Golden Plover (because I was not enough careful and missed a Wandering Tattler that flushed right in front of me - no more than 5 meters!). Later, on the very end of my trip that Night Heron popped up from a channel - no surprise on that location but this one had something to brag about!!! It was fighting (killing) the fish (Tilapia) for at least 15-20 minutes. It's main approach was to squeeze the gills of the fish until the fish was ready to swallow it! Honestly I was not sure if it can swallow it - that fish was looking to big but it did and shortly after that started looking for another fish!?


There are some people vs birds portrait suggestions that clearly don't cross over. For example, "Never take photos of people with food in their mouth."


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 14, 2021)

ISv, how true about starting out and not exercising the care that we should and do once further into our treck. I imagine at location A I will have great luck but don't. However, on the way to location A a fine opportunity is blown - didn't just happen once, rather many times! Seems I never learn.

Jack


----------



## ISv (Feb 14, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> ISv, how true about starting out and not exercising the care that we should and do once further into our treck. I imagine at location A I will have great luck but don't. However, on the way to location A a fine opportunity is blown - didn't just happen once, rather many times! Seems I never learn.
> 
> Jack


I checked the stones at the beach "carefully" - didn't see anything! The problem is that they know I'm coming way before I detect them (and I still have very good vision!).


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 14, 2021)

local house finch enjoying some snow. Surprisingly colourful for this part of the world

Canon R5 + Sigma 150-600 C... F/8 ISO 3200 using On1 RAW + Topaz denoise


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2021)

Very nice picture. Well done, snappy604.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 16, 2021)

Following this Loggerhead Shrike in hopes it would find something to eat but instead it seemed fairly content to sit on this dead stem and pose. Stayed with it through the late afternoon light and even after the sun finally dropped behind the horizon.





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/50 : f/9 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2021)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## Cog (Feb 16, 2021)

More a landscape than a portrait. But couldn't get closer. R5 + 100-400 II + 1.4x extender + crop (25% of the original). AF servo (zone).


----------



## snappy604 (Feb 16, 2021)

Cog said:


> More a landscape than a portrait. But couldn't get closer. R5 + 100-400 II + 1.4x extender + crop (25% of the original). AF servo (zone).


always love seeing birds run on the water for their take offs


----------



## AlanF (Feb 16, 2021)

Cog said:


> More a landscape than a portrait. But couldn't get closer. R5 + 100-400 II + 1.4x extender + crop (25% of the original). AF servo (zone).


By coincidence, we went for a cycle ride this evening in a short break in the gloom as the sun came out a half an hour before sunset, and I saw my first Great Crested Grebes of the season and they were beginning to start a courtship ritual. They were probably further away than yours, but the tiny crops made an animated gif. Taken on the R5 + 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC.


----------



## Click (Feb 16, 2021)

Very nice series, Cog.


----------



## ISv (Feb 17, 2021)

ERHP said:


> Following this Loggerhead Shrike in hopes it would find something to eat but instead it seemed fairly content to sit on this dead stem and pose. Stayed with it through the late afternoon light and even after the sun finally dropped behind the horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't complain if it was staying in front of me like that. Great shot!


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 17, 2021)

Handheld R5 with adapted 100-400 mkii + 1.4x. The lighting was marginal but was able to bring up detail.


----------



## Cog (Feb 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> By coincidence, we went for a cycle ride this evening in a short break in the gloom as the sun came out a half an hour before sunset, and I saw my first Great Crested Grebes of the season and they were beginning to start a courtship ritual. They were probably further away than yours, but the tiny crops made an animated gif. Taken on the R5 + 400mm DO II + 1.4xTC.
> 
> View attachment 195844


Nice! A prime apparently keeps more detail with the converter. Here's another shot that I cropped to 2400x1600 px (clickable). The birds were inside the AF dot in the EVF. Looks like your birds were closer than mine.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 17, 2021)

Cog said:


> Nice! A prime apparently keeps more detail with the converter. Here's another shot that I cropped to 2400x1600 px (clickable). The birds were inside the AF dot in the EVF. Looks like your birds were closer than mine.


Here's a whole frame downsized to 2048px wide to fit in. The two GCGs are on the right of the small island, which has a dozen or so Snipe, Lapwing, Teal and Mallards. This is a new artifical lake in the middle of a new nature park in a housing development. It's been colonised very rapidly. The 100-400mm II bare is pretty close to the 400mm DO II prime in terms of IQ. You see the difference when you use TCs. The 1.4xTC on the zoom is very good and the 2x OK, but they are significantly better on the prime, especially the 2x. Here also is one of the crops that was used in making the animated gif.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2021)

I really like the last picture. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2021)

Cog said:


> Nice! A prime apparently keeps more detail with the converter. Here's another shot that I cropped to 2400x1600 px (clickable). The birds were inside the AF dot in the EVF. Looks like your birds were closer than mine.


 Lovely shot, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 17, 2021)

Shots of Skylarks today with the 2xTC on the 400mm DO II. I do find it heavy. The flying one was just a dot in the sky.


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2021)

Nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Feb 18, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Here's a whole frame downsized to 2048px wide to fit in. The two GCGs are on the right of the small island, which has a dozen or so Snipe, Lapwing, Teal and Mallards. This is a new artifical lake in the middle of a new nature park in a housing development. It's been colonised very rapidly. The 100-400mm II bare is pretty close to the 400mm DO II prime in terms of IQ. You see the difference when you use TCs. The 1.4xTC on the zoom is very good and the 2x OK, but they are significantly better on the prime, especially the 2x. Here also is one of the crops that was used in making the animated gif.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 195847


Now that the site is back, here's a full frame (camera jpeg) also downsized to 2048 px. Approximately the same distance, I'd say.


----------



## Cog (Feb 18, 2021)

Animal eye AF is awesome, both on still and flying birds. Cropped.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2021)

Cog said:


> Now that the site is back, here's a full frame (camera jpeg) also downsized to 2048 px. Approximately the same distance, I'd say.


The Great Crested Grebes do spend much of their time in the middle of lakes. It makes a nice scene.


----------



## Cog (Feb 18, 2021)

White-eared bulbul


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2021)

Cog said:


> White-eared bulbul


I wish we had Bulbuls in the UK, they are such fun little birds.


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2021)

Very nice pictures, Cog. I especially like the last one.


----------



## Cog (Feb 18, 2021)

Thank you, Click! I appreciate it.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## ISO64 (Feb 18, 2021)

It is deep winter here, great opportunity to see and photo owls.
Here is a barred owl, enjoying midday sun.
7D2, 100-400 4.5-5.6LII + 1.4XIII
f8, 1/800 s, ISO 320 + 1/3 EV


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2021)

The birds are beginning to appear here and it's giving me a chance to test the 1.4xTC on the 100-500mm and R5. These are some crops of Snipe, Lapwing and Great Crested Grebe far away. They needed a sharpening and contrast boost, but 700mm f/10 is very acceptable. I'd like to test the 800 f/11, but I have too many telephotos.


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2021)

Beautiful series, Alan.


----------



## Click (Feb 18, 2021)

ISO64 said:


> It is deep winter here, great opportunity to see and photo owls.
> Here is a barred owl, enjoying midday sun.
> 7D2, 100-400 4.5-5.6LII + 1.4XIII
> f8, 1/800 s, ISO 320 + 1/3 EV




Nice picture. Well done, ISO64.


----------



## tron (Feb 20, 2021)

My visiting chiffchaff friend


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2021)

Nice pictures, tron.


----------



## tron (Feb 20, 2021)

And an attempt at animated gif creation. Unfortunately site allows a limited size of upload. I have many more photos on the same spot (hundreds!)
These artifacts are created by giftedmotion freeware. Photoshop doesn't create such artifacts but I had to remove a frame to make it less than 5MB to upload and I was too tired to retry with photoshop. It is very late here.


----------



## tron (Feb 20, 2021)

Some blackbirds are singing right now close to my balcony. These birds are very naughty this season. They come close and sing either after sunset or before sunrise!

The rest time of the day they are elsewhere


----------



## AlanF (Feb 20, 2021)

tron said:


> And an attempt at animated gif creation. Unfortunately site allows a limited size of upload. I have many more photos on the same spot (hundreds!)
> These artifacts are created by giftedmotion freeware. Photoshop doesn't create such artifacts but I had to remove a frame to make it less than 5MB to upload and I was too tired to retry with photoshop. It is very late here.
> View attachment 195895


That's really good. Did the software align your crops or were you just extremely exact in your cropping?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 20, 2021)

Took out the Nikon D850 and 500PF this morning to see how well they performed compared with the R5 set up. For the first time in a couple of years, I saw a Grey Wagtail. It was very skittish, and it stopped for just a couple of seconds about 20m away in a dark area of the local brook. I could hardly see it as it was so gloomy and i have got

used to the bright evf of the R5. The shutter speed was too low as it went down to 1/160s and I hadn't time to up the iso. But, I managed to get a couple of sharp shots. The DSLR gear is clunky but that lens and the great sensor still deliver the goods. I just wish Canon would make a 500/5.6 DO prime to match the Nikon. It's a pleasure to have a prime that light and sharp.


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2021)

Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## tron (Feb 20, 2021)

AlanF said:


> That's really good. Did the software align your crops or were you just extremely exact in your cropping?


No I started aligning the crops myself after I got inspired by your gif!

EDIT: So you can add gifs to the really good recommendations I got from you (EOS 5DsR, D500, D850, 500mm 5.6 PF)


----------



## Canonite (Feb 20, 2021)

Eos R5 - 600 IS II
A few images from the R5

Thanks, for looking,


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, Canonite.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 20, 2021)

Still working at it......R5 with EF 100-400 mkii and 1.4TCiii


----------



## DanP (Feb 21, 2021)

Hawk ID help please.

I've tried to match these two hawks to images in my two bird books, but I'm still uncertain as to what they are. I've included 2 pictures of the first one with different head positions. I think it's either a Cooper's Hawk or a Sharp-Shinned Hawk. The second one I have no idea. For context, these were taken at Ladner, BC in Dec 2020 & Jan 2021. Anybody know what these are? Thanks.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Feb 21, 2021)

Got a little bit of sun on Thursday, did not see the distracting branch in front until I got the image into LR


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 21, 2021)

Got out the 300 f/2.8 II with the 2x TC adapted to the R5. From my back porch hand held. Might need to go back to the gym  but more likely will just use the tripod.


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 21, 2021)

Today finally good weather and birds were active.
R5 + RF 800mm +Topaz DeNoise AI


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 21, 2021)

DanP said:


> Hawk ID help please.
> 
> I've tried to match these two hawks to images in my two bird books, but I'm still uncertain as to what they are. I've included 2 pictures of the first one with different head positions. I think it's either a Cooper's Hawk or a Sharp-Shinned Hawk. The second one I have no idea. For context, these were taken at Ladner, BC in Dec 2020 & Jan 2021. Anybody know what these are? Thanks.
> View attachment 195904
> ...


Does look like a Cooper's hawk to me in the first two. The third might be a juvenile Cooper's Hawk but it is hard to differentiate from the Sharp-Skinned.


----------



## Click (Feb 21, 2021)

@ JPAZ, DanP, Ramage, bhf3737,

Beautiful pictures, guys. Well done.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 21, 2021)

The older of the two Reddish Egrets landed in the water and then walked over to stand in front of me. It was one of those somewhat cloudy days where the sun would make it through the openings for five minutes and disappear for the next ten.




R5 600 II w/1.4x 1/1250 : f/10 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 22, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Well done, ERHP.


Thank you Click!


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 22, 2021)

A Bald Eagle pounced on a mallard duck resting on a sheet of ice and has almost finished eating it. Disturbing but natural.
R5 + RF 800mm from about 20m away.


----------



## becceric (Feb 23, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> A Bald Eagle pounced on a mallard duck resting on a sheet of ice and has almost finished eating it. Disturbing but natural.
> R5 + RF 800mm from about 20m away.
> View attachment 195936


That image makes my Tamron 150-600 G1 look mediocre.


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 23, 2021)

becceric said:


> That image makes my Tamron 150-600 G1 look mediocre.


Every lens has its silver lining. If you can tolerate its min focus distance and ISO due to f/11, this RF 800mm is a good performer. I had a Sigma 60-600 and it was also very good in its own sense.


----------



## ISv (Feb 24, 2021)

I was hunting for Black-footed Albatross this weekend. Didn't find it (single{?} bird regularly visiting one of the two colonies of the Laysan Albatross on the Island).
First photo from ~60 meters, the other two ~30 meters.
Sorry but I didn't get an option for full image?!


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2021)

Very nice shots, ISv. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## tron (Feb 24, 2021)

tron said:


> Some blackbirds are singing right now close to my balcony. These birds are very naughty this season. They come close and sing either after sunset or before sunrise!
> 
> The rest time of the day they are elsewhere






Not my best blackbird pictures (and not even good pictures, plus the flash has ruined the eye) but I just wanted to show what I meant above.
They come exactly the same time every day (hmm night!) so I was prepared  This time they were 2 street blocks away.


----------



## tron (Feb 25, 2021)

This photo was taken last May. I wonder if it's the same blackbird


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 25, 2021)

I thought, at first, I was seeing sensor dust. But I checked and it is just blurred stuff on the water. R5 with adapted EF 100-400 MKii and 1.4x using ISO 2000, f/8/


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 25, 2021)

DanP said:


> Hawk ID help please.
> 
> I've tried to match these two hawks to images in my two bird books, but I'm still uncertain as to what they are. I've included 2 pictures of the first one with different head positions. I think it's either a Cooper's Hawk or a Sharp-Shinned Hawk. The second one I have no idea. For context, these were taken at Ladner, BC in Dec 2020 & Jan 2021. Anybody know what these are? Thanks.



The first two are Cooper's Hawk and the last one is a Rough-legged Hawk. Nice shots!

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 25, 2021)

I was able to watch a Merlin eat a Dark-eyed Junco this afternoon, on my way home from work. Perfect timing, I guess! But beware, the following photos are not for the faint-hearted. 7D mkll / EF 600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## DanP (Feb 25, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Does look like a Cooper's hawk to me in the first two. The third might be a juvenile Cooper's Hawk but it is hard to differentiate from the Sharp-Skinned.


Thanks for your input JPAZ. This was the first and only time I saw a Cooper's hawk in the area (and the only time I've ever seen one). I turned around at it was just sitting there. I took a few pictures before trying to creep closer, but as soon as I moved it took off. I haven't seen it since. I've never seen a Sharp-Shinned hawk. There is an adult Rough-legged hawk in the area, so I think jmeyer's id (further on in this chain) of Rough-legged hawk makes perfect sense. Hawks seem to have so many morphs it's hard for an amateur to tell the difference between some of the hawk species. The adult vs. juvenile differences make it even more complex.


----------



## DanP (Feb 25, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> The first two are Cooper's Hawk and the last one is a Rough-legged Hawk. Nice shots!
> 
> Jeremy


Thanks Jeremy. I will go with Cooper's hawk and Rough-legged hawk . Do you think the rough-legged hawk is a juvenile? There is at least one adult in the area, and I think it is a female.


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 25, 2021)

DanP said:


> Thanks Jeremy. I will go with Cooper's hawk and Rough-legged hawk . Do you think the rough-legged hawk is a juvenile? There is at least one adult in the area, and I think it is a female.


It looks like an adult male light morph. You are welcome. 

Jeremy


----------



## ISv (Feb 26, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> I was able to watch a Merlin eat a Dark-eyed Junco this afternoon, on my way home from work. Perfect timing, I guess! But beware, the following photos are not for the faint-hearted. 7D mkll / EF 600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


After fainting for a moment I only can say "great shots" !


----------



## ISv (Feb 26, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, ISv. I especially like the first one. Well done.


The difference is that the first one was taken when I was entering the spot - still enthusiastic to see the Black-footed Albatross! The last two were taken on my way back when I was very disappointed... The only good thing that happen shortly after that was a meeting a woman on her way to the spot. She noticed my camera and asked: "Did you see the Black-footed"? - "No, it's not there" - "OMG don't tell me this - it's my fifth attempt to see it". 
I immediately started feeling better (something like "well, may be one day I can shoot it - if I'm persistent"!


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## Cog (Feb 27, 2021)

Still impressed how Animal eye AF works in R5. It almost never fails with larger animals in the frame, regardless the direction of their look:


Animal eye AF - cat by Cog2012, on Flickr

It missed a few times with smaller birds in the distance, but still was able to track the eye most of the time:


Screen Shot 2021-02-27 at 13.44.52 by Cog2012, on Flickr


----------



## jprusa (Feb 27, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> I was able to watch a Merlin eat a Dark-eyed Junco this afternoon, on my way home from work. Perfect timing, I guess! But beware, the following photos are not for the faint-hearted. 7D mkll / EF 600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Great shots Jeremy, just thinking how many shots I have missed by not having my camera with me on my way home from work.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 27, 2021)

Lovely day today, and I tried out the 1.4xTC on the 100-500mm with the R5. Seems to work (Dunnock and Blue Tit).

View attachment 196041


----------



## AlanF (Feb 27, 2021)

Couldn't resist making an animated gif of the Blue Tit playing with a sunflower seed (500mm).


----------



## bjd (Feb 27, 2021)

The Winner in the red corner is......... Kestrel Fight by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Territorial fights going on between 3 pairs of Kestrels near where I live:

And thanks for the previous likes!!!!!


----------



## bjd (Feb 27, 2021)

Kestrel Acrobatics by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## bjd (Feb 27, 2021)

Kestrel Kung-Fu defence by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2021)

Beautiful shots, bjd. I especially like the first one. Well done!


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2021)

Lovely shots, Alan.


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 27, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Great shots Jeremy, just thinking how many shots I have missed by not having my camera with me on my way home from work.


Thank you. That is why I've been carrying my camera, strapped into my front seat for the past 2 years! I'm not missing anymore cool or rare birds, haha!!!

Jeremy


----------



## becceric (Feb 27, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> Thank you. That is why I've been carrying my camera, strapped into my front seat for the past 2 years! I'm not missing anymore cool or rare birds, haha!!!
> 
> Jeremy


I’ve been thinking of doing that. What is your battery switching strategy?


----------



## ISv (Feb 28, 2021)

bjd said:


> The Winner in the red corner is......... Kestrel Fight by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr
> 
> Territorial fights going on between 3 pairs of Kestrels near where I live:
> 
> And thanks for the previous likes!!!!!


Great one! I love the other two below but they are not on the same level!


----------



## ISv (Feb 28, 2021)

I was cornered in home by rain and some winds 25-50 km/h. Took some photos in the morning from the lanai and later afternoon from street level. My friend - the Pacific Golden Plover is still around, still very friendly if I'm without a tripod + camera or kneeling (closing by itself nearly an yard/meter from me!!!) and still getting scared if I kneel behind my combo!
Any way I love that bird - it was very malnourished when it came, now it's in very good shape!!! Can't wait a month or two to see what it is - male or female (and it doesn't actually matter - I just want a photo before it goes North to breed!).
And still no way to attache "full size" image - despite the guys before me did?!


----------



## bjd (Feb 28, 2021)

ISv said:


> Great one! I love the other two below but they are not on the same level!


Cheers, in all I took about 200 shots of the fight, many just a mass of feathers, but quite a few as usable as this one.
Most surprising was that no blood was spilt.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 28, 2021)

ISv said:


> I was cornered in home by rain and some winds 25-50 km/h. Took some photos in the morning from the lanai and later afternoon from street level. My friend - the Pacific Golden Plover is still around, still very friendly if I'm without a tripod + camera or kneeling (closing by itself nearly an yard/meter from me!!!) and still getting scared if I kneel behind my combo!
> Any way I love that bird - it was very malnourished when it came, now it's in very good shape!!! Can't wait a month or two to see what it is - male or female (and it doesn't actually matter - I just want a photo before it goes North to breed!).
> And still no way to attache "full size" image - despite the guys before me did?!


The images can be made full size one at a time or after uploading all, the whole batch. Play around with click inside the thumbnail until it asks you what to do, or at the end go to the dialogue line under the thumbnails and click on that.


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2021)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## jmeyer (Feb 28, 2021)

becceric said:


> I’ve been thinking of doing that. What is your battery switching strategy?


I'm not really sure I understand the question. I have a battery grip and usually get a few weeks out of the 2. I have 6 batteries, that I rotate using as they die. When it's really cold, I put them in my jobsite hot box, so they don't die. Hopefully that's what you were looking for. 

Jeremy


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 28, 2021)

Shot with R5 at 1/320, ISO 500 using my EF 300 f/2.8 mkii and a 2xTC. Handheld which is not too difficult with this lens.


----------



## ERHP (Feb 28, 2021)

A female Northern Harrier not wanting to miss a feather.





R5 600II w/1.4x 1/1600 : f/10 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2021)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Shot at 1/320, ISO 500 using my EF 300 f/2.8 mkii and a 2xTC. Handheld which is not too difficult with this lens.



Very nice picture. Well done!


----------



## becceric (Mar 1, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> I'm not really sure I understand the question. I have a battery grip and usually get a few weeks out of the 2. I have 6 batteries, that I rotate using as they die. When it's really cold, I put them in my jobsite hot box, so they don't die. Hopefully that's what you were looking for.
> 
> Jeremy


Yep. That’s what I was looking for. I’ve been debating about keeping the camera in the car, but during the winter, my OCD might kick in with repeated power level checking. I feel I already have enough compulsions as it is.


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 1, 2021)

becceric said:


> Yep. That’s what I was looking for. I’ve been debating about keeping the camera in the car, but during the winter, my OCD might kick in with repeated power level checking. I feel I already have enough compulsions as it is.


I bring it in every night after work and take it back out to my truck in the morning. I'm a pipe fitter, so I don't have the luxury of going into an office every day. If I had an inside job, then I would just take it into work with me. I try to keep the batteries warm if possible, but sometimes I can't. I notice the batteries really take a hit under 20 degrees F, but I've never had a problem. I used to miss too many birds not bringing it, so that's why I made the decision to always have it!

Jeremy


----------



## ISv (Mar 1, 2021)

Today also raining to almost nothing and again in the same circle, same winds like yesterday but at the beach they were not that strong. I was very disappointed till getting home and checking what I have: the Rudy Turnstone is not interesting - common migratory bird here. But what it got is really strange to me. I have a neighbor who is a professor in marine biology and hopefully he may know. I follow the bird for few more minutes - to check if it will survive that strange snack  and went home: I was wet and most importantly my equipment was too!


----------



## ISv (Mar 1, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The images can be made full size one at a time or after uploading all, the whole batch. Play around with click inside the thumbnail until it asks you what to do, or at the end go to the dialogue line under the thumbnails and click on that.


Thanks Alan - I almost sent you personal message (I was pretty sure you will know what is going on!) when I notice you already posted some advise - and it works! Thanks again!


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 1, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice picture. Well done!


Thx


----------



## becceric (Mar 2, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> I bring it in every night after work and take it back out to my truck in the morning. I'm a pipe fitter, so I don't have the luxury of going into an office every day. If I had an inside job, then I would just take it into work with me. I try to keep the batteries warm if possible, but sometimes I can't. I notice the batteries really take a hit under 20 degrees F, but I've never had a problem. I used to miss too many birds not bringing it, so that's why I made the decision to always have it!
> 
> Jeremy


I have a very short ride to work, and also don’t have a decent storage area there. I also don’t want to leave it in the Northeast cold car during work due to the battery issue, and a having a visible camera/telephoto zoom lens in view.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## AlanF (Mar 4, 2021)

My local dealer dropped round a Canon demo RF800 a couple of days ago for me to play with for a week. The weather has been awful here and f/11 hasn't helped. Initial tests with the R5 on charts at distance and close ups on a £10 note have shown that it gives similar image quality to my 400mm DO II +2xTC at a distance of 20m but gets worse at short distances and is soft at its mfd of 6m. Today I tried it out in a meadow behind my house at iso 3200. By good chance, the local Little Egret perched in a tree and I got a good sharp shot. And, far in the distance, I could see a Blackbird with what appeared to be something white. It turned out to be leucistic. It was really far away, but the 100% crop at iso3200 and pushed through 1 ev is pretty acceptable. However, a close up of a Robin, not shown, was disappointing and I would have got a much sharper shot from the 100-500mm. I'll try it out some more as hopefully there should be better weather this weekend.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 4, 2021)

@AlanF I really appreciate your continued exploration of various lens options. In my hands, the adapted EF 300 f/2.8ii and 2x TC yields best results but it is just so big and impactable to carry far. The adapted EF 100-400 mkii and 1.4x TC is an easier carry but moving to 2x drops the IQ too much. I am trying an RF 800 this weekend but, just using in my yard, I rapidly realize the issues with MFD and no zoom and f/11. I am certain that someday, the RF 100-500 with a TC and, when I know ahead of time, the combo of the 300 with TC will be a better solution. Now, I just need to out how to pay for it.


----------



## Cog (Mar 5, 2021)

R5 + 100-400 II








Too far way, I know, but this place provides no hiding opportunities


----------



## OlAf (Mar 5, 2021)

OLAF2746 by -OlAf-, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2021)

Cog said:


> R5 + 100-400 II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The RF 800 would have helped here! It's great for long distances, shining sun and no rain. And slow, far BIF.


----------



## Cog (Mar 5, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The RF 800 would have helped here! It's great for long distances, shining sun and no rain. And slow, far BIF.


Probably. Still no R5, R6 or RF lenses in our stores. Only overpriced ones on eBay are available. And B&H and Amazon do not ship these models to Qatar for some reason.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2021)

Cog said:


> Probably. Still no R5, R6 or RF lenses in our stores. Only overpriced ones on eBay are available. And B&H and Amazon do not ship these models to Qatar for some reason.


The 100-400 mm + 1.4xTC is pretty close to the 100-500mm at 500mm. Can’t see myself buying the RF 800.


----------



## Cog (Mar 5, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The 100-400 mm + 1.4xTC is pretty close to the 100-500mm at 500mm. Can’t see myself buying the RF 800.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2021)

I really like this shot. Well done, OlAf


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2021)

Cog said:


> R5 + 100-400 II
> Too far way, I know, but this place provides no hiding opportunities



Very nice pictures, Cog. I especially like the second one.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 5, 2021)

Had to visit London this morning and managed to get 15 minutes in Regent's Park. Very cold and dull and had to shoot at iso4000 at 500mm f/7.1 on the R5. These are 100% crops from the centre of a Songthrush and a Great Tit straight out of DxO PL with no further noise reduction than its Deepprime. I don't know why some claim the R5 is noisy - it's easily controlled with decent software, and I posted these to show it.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2021)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 6, 2021)

Yet another sign of climate change:
Great white egrets usually live further to the south, esp. during the winter.
But since a few years they move further north and also stay resident here in Franconia.
Good for me, so I can get those pics below. Notice the ducks trying to photobomb this


----------



## AlanF (Mar 6, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Yet another sign of climate change:
> Great white egrets usually live further to the south, esp. during the winter.
> But since a few years they move further north and also stay resident here in Franconia.
> Good for me, so I can get those pics below. Notice the ducks trying to photobomb this
> ...


We need birds to come to us as we can't travel to see them at present! Nice shots!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## macrunning (Mar 7, 2021)

It's nothing fancy but it's my first bird shot! Shot with the 85mm F1.2L USM on an R5 at 1.8 ISO 640 1/800th. Hopefully some day I'll get to have one of those fancy telephotos! Everyone has some amazing shots.


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2021)

Very nice shot, macrunning.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The 100-400 mm + 1.4xTC is pretty close to the 100-500mm at 500mm. Can’t see myself buying the RF 800.


Finally got out with a rented RF 800. The birds did not cooperate at a nearby preserve so ironically, the best shot I got was in my backyard. My impressions match those of many reviews. The lens is fine but with the limitations of the minimum focus range and the use of f/11 only, don't see much of an advantage over the 100-400 with a TC. This image will never make a magazine cover, but it is what it is. My plan is to save up for an RF 100-500 someday just to cut out the need for an adapter, gain a little distance, and keep it simple. Then, maybe a 1.4 TC? One other thing which does not matter. When a new image is uploaded to LR, one can see the "rings" from the Fresnel lens for a brief while that then disappear. Not a big deal, I just never used a DO lens before.


----------



## dcm (Mar 8, 2021)

Northern Shoveler, R6/100-400L II/1.4x III, DxO PL4, 100% crops. Looking forward to the RF800.
Breeding male.


Breeding male, molting into breeding plumage.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2021)

Excellent picture, JPAZ.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 8, 2021)

Click said:


> Excellent picture, JPAZ.


Thx


----------



## AlanF (Mar 8, 2021)

The RF 800mm was collected today by my friendly dealer, it wasn't for me. Before then, I had managed to get some shots with the 100-500mm of a Wren near us. It's one of the smallest British birds and one of the most common but you very rarely see them as they hide in the undergrowth. This one was 16m away, and I upsized it 2x to get it to increase the pixel count, effectively as a 1000mm lens. Tbh, I think it is as good as what I would have got with the 800mm, if not better.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 8, 2021)

dcm said:


> Northern Shoveler, R6/100-400L II/1.4x III, DxO PL4. Looking forward to the RF800.
> Breeding male.
> View attachment 196161
> 
> ...


By coincidence, here is a Shoveller I took with the RF 800 on Saturday. I also used PL4 but it needed further sharpening.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 9, 2021)

macrunning said:


> It's nothing fancy but it's my first bird shot! Shot with the 85mm F1.2L USM on an R5 at 1.8 ISO 640 1/800th. Hopefully some day I'll get to have one of those fancy telephotos! Everyone has some amazing shots.
> View attachment 196146


Nicely done. Congrats


----------



## AlanF (Mar 9, 2021)

I had some fun over the weekend watching a pair of blue tits feeding on new buds. (Took a 100 shots with R5 + 100-500mm).


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2021)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 9, 2021)

@AlanF Nice series, that last shot is really nice!!!


----------



## GreenViper (Mar 9, 2021)

Long time lurker so decided to post some of my R5 test shots. All shot with 400DOII with Ext2xII at F8. PL4 processed


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 10, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I had some fun over the weekend watching a pair of blue tits feeding on new buds. (Took a 100 shots with R5 + 100-500mm).


I really love the second one, the closeup


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 10, 2021)

GreenViper said:


> Long time lurker so decided to post some ...


Hello GreenViper! 
Really nice series


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2021)

Very nice series, GreenViper.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Mar 10, 2021)

House wren(s)?

(Images acquired some fifty months ago using a handheld 5DMk3/100-400 II combination...kinda imagining what the R5 sensor will do...and wondering what the 100-500 R lens will add .)

The pandemic has supplied opportunities to (further) organize decades of images. The process has catalyzed a question and my answer to the question.

What lens is your lens that is most fun/productive to use?

A part of my own answer involves a calculation of sorts--do I find the images that result to be pleasing...(and much more pleasing than the lenses they replaced)?

For me--
EF: Canon 100-400 II;
EF-S: Canon 17-55 2.8 IS;
EF-M: Canon 11-22 IS


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 11, 2021)

Mrs and Mr sparrow seem to have some differences - at least it looks like that


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2021)

Very nice picture, Maximilian.


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2021)

Nice series, josephandrews.

​


----------



## Cog (Mar 11, 2021)

A pair of collared doves


338A3111 by Cog2012, on Flickr


----------



## Cog (Mar 11, 2021)

A little egret doing his hunting dance


338A2924 by Cog2012, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, Cog. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Cog (Mar 12, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Cog. I especially like the second one.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Cog (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Cog (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Cog (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2021)

Beautiful shots, Cog. I really like your pictures.


----------



## Simonb100 (Mar 12, 2021)

Heres a couple of mine. Im enjoying seeing some unusual (to me) birds, so I thought its good to share. Mine wont be unusual though.


----------



## Click (Mar 12, 2021)

Beautiful. Well done, Simon.


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 13, 2021)

Snow bunting in.... snow field!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2021)

ISO64 said:


> Snow bunting in.... snow field!
> View attachment 196247
> View attachment 196248


Gorgeous!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 13, 2021)

Trip to local Marshland this morning, spotted a family of Otters so that was really nice. The Pair of Belted Kingfishers continue to mock me... I will take their photo.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 13, 2021)

So after all my internal debate, the R5 and adapted 100-400 mkii with 1.4TC is my utility go-to for now. The EF 300 mk ii will be the special "monster" for those other times.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2021)

Nice shot. Well done, JPAZ.


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 13, 2021)

Thx


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 13, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Gorgeous!


Alan, thanks so much!


----------



## ISv (Mar 14, 2021)

In the morning it was just drizzling but the forecast was for more rain. Didn't adventure far from home. Just these House Finches.


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 14, 2021)

Downy Woodpecker (R5 + RF800mm, f/11, ISO1000)


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2021)

ISv and bhf3737,

Beautiful shots, guys.


----------



## Cog (Mar 14, 2021)

A striated heron climbing the rope in the port.

R5 (FF mode) + 100-400 II + 1.4x III




R5 (1.6x crop mode) + 100-400 II + 1.4x III




The image was a bit more degraded when I used both crop mode and an extender. But I like the result anyway.


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2021)

Beautiful shots, Cog. I especially like the first one. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Cog (Mar 14, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Cog. I especially like the first one. Well done, Sir!


Thank you, Click!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2021)

A Little Owl about 60m away from my R5 and 100-500mm + 1.4xTC, upscaled 2x. I have never seen an owl yawning before - there's quite a mouth behind that beak.


----------



## ISv (Mar 15, 2021)

Cog said:


> A striated heron climbing the rope in the port.
> 
> R5 (FF mode) + 100-400 II + 1.4x III
> 
> ...



"The image was a bit more degraded when I used both crop mode and an extender. But I like the result anyway."  - You are not alone: I like it too!


----------



## ISv (Mar 15, 2021)

AlanF said:


> A Little Owl about 60m away from my R5 and 100-500mm + 1.4xTC, upscaled 2x. I have never seen an owl yawning before - there's quite a mouth behind that beak.
> 
> View attachment 196295


I think it's just laughing on you Alan!


----------



## ISv (Mar 15, 2021)

The migrants here are gradually getting in breeding plumage (actually the Rudy Turnstone is almost complete!). For the Pacific Golden Plower it's mixed - many of them are still in non-breeding and so far I haven't seen any in complete breeding plumage.


----------



## Cog (Mar 15, 2021)

Planning a nest


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2021)

Alan, ISv and Cog,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 16, 2021)

ISv said:


> "The image was a bit more degraded when I used both crop mode and an extender. But I like the result anyway."  - You are not alone: I like it too!


I would like my photos to be degraded like these ... 
Great job!


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 16, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> Downy Woodpecker (R5 + RF800mm, f/11, ISO1000)
> View attachment 196269


Are you sure that it was Downy WP? The beak is a bit too long... And I have never seen a tail so colorful, that is an excellent light capture! May be even a hybrid!? Puzzling...


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 16, 2021)

ISO64 said:


> Are you sure that it was Downy WP? The beak is a bit too long... And I have never seen a tail so colorful, that is an excellent light capture! May be even a hybrid!? Puzzling...You are right


You are right. I guess it is a Hairy Woodpecker, then. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 16, 2021)

Sorry that I haven't posted anything recently. The notices to me for this thread seem to stop after a while and I lose track of it.

Still hunkering down at home, I wanted to get better photos than through my upper-floor window glass of birds, so I made an under-window panel with 2 sliding doors for it. I also made one for the lower floor so I could let my cat, Ollie, go in & out. Here's the upper panel installed and Ollie wanting to go out onto the window ledge to overlook the birds:





Now, I can get a clear shot of the birds. All (unless noted) are taken with R5 & RF 100-500 f4.5-7.1L.
I'm not a bird expert, so does anyone know what this one is?
* EDIT * : ISv was kind enough to say this looks like a Carolina Wren. It sure looks that way to me, too (thanks!).



Here's a couple male Northern Cardinals:


----------



## Click (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice pictures, usern4cr. I especially like the last one. Well done.

​


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 16, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, usern4cr. I especially like the last one. Well done.
> 
> ​


Thanks, Click.


----------



## ISv (Mar 16, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Sorry that I haven't posted anything recently. The notices to me for this thread seem to stop after a while and I lose track of it.
> 
> Still hunkering down at home, I wanted to get better photos than through my upper-floor window glass of birds, so I made an under-window panel with 2 sliding doors for it. I also made one for the lower floor so I could let my cat, Ollie, go in & out. Here's the upper panel installed and Ollie wanting to go out onto the window ledge to overlook the birds:
> View attachment 196314
> ...


Looks like Carolina Wren to me... The House Wren has shorter tail and the whitish "brow" (or supercilium if you wish) is not that pronounced.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 17, 2021)

ISv said:


> Looks like Carolina Wren to me... The House Wren has shorter tail and the whitish "brow" (or supercilium if you wish) is not that pronounced.


Yes, it does look like a Carolina Wren.
Thank you, ISv!


----------



## Cog (Mar 17, 2021)

338A6049 by Cog2012, on Flickr


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 17, 2021)

Horned lark... in snowed field, quite some time ago.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2021)

Very nice shot, Cog.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2021)

Beautiful picture, ISO64.


----------



## Cog (Mar 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Cog.


Thank you, Click! 
One more image, with a hunting one.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2021)

I have used only EFCS on the R5 until today as 20 fps in ES are too many for me. But, to see if I got better battery life with ES I tried it today. It's positively eerie being silent, and I soon racked up enough shots to join the 1000+ per charge. I got shot after shot in perfect focus and so discarded most of those 1000+ per charge. Anyway, I kept a few back to make some animated gifs of a Blackedheaded Gull in flight and here of a Eurasian Robin singing.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 17, 2021)

Here's some more backyard photos.





House Finch:




Tufted Titmouse:


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Here's some more backyard photos.
> 
> View attachment 196331
> 
> ...


I wish we had those US birds in the UK. The Cardinals are commonplace for you but I love seeing them when I visit the US.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I have used only EFCS on the R5 until today as 20 fps in ES are too many for me. But, to see if I got better battery life with ES I tried it today. It's positively eerie being silent, and I soon racked up enough shots to join the 1000+ per charge. I got shot after shot in perfect focus and so discarded most of those 1000+ per charge. Anyway, I kept a few back to make some animated gifs of a Blackedheaded Gull in flight and here of a Eurasian Robin singing.
> 
> View attachment 196328
> View attachment 196329


That Eurasian Robin is a beautiful bird. It's nice to be able to see birds from around the world since I've been hunkered down. 

The good news is that I'm soon to have my 2nd Covid vaccine, and my wife just got the chance to have her first.
Oh, soon, maybe we can get back to traveling!


----------



## HenryL (Mar 17, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Here's some more backyard photos.
> 
> View attachment 196331
> 
> ...


Love the light on the middle image and the perspective of the third. I'm far from expert, but isn't that middle picture a house finch?


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture, ISO64.


Click, thanks a lot.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 18, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Love the light on the middle image and the perspective of the third. I'm far from expert, but isn't that middle picture a house finch?


Thanks, HenryL. You're right. I just assumed they were the young from the Cardinals since they seem to show up at the same time at my feeder.
I've corrected my post (thanks!)


----------



## macrunning (Mar 18, 2021)

Snagged a shot of this Dark Eyed Junco this morning using the R5 85mm 1.2L USM and the Canon Connect App. The app needs some work, it is very sluggish in live view and cause the R5 to freeze up several times.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 18, 2021)

Some more photos.

Female Northern Cardinal:




White Throated Sparrow:


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice series, usern4cr.

​


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2021)

Very nice shot, macrunning.

​


----------



## macrunning (Mar 19, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, macrunning.
> 
> ​


Thanks!


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 19, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice series, usern4cr.
> 
> ​


Thanks!


----------



## pape2 (Mar 19, 2021)

Carnivorous killer tit  RP,RF 800


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 19, 2021)

A Series of a heron "talking" to me and posing from left to the right


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 19, 2021)

And for the first time at "my" lake: a cormorant. There were four of them.
I know there is a colony at the local zoo some km to the north but I haven't seen them at this lake since I moved here.
Twas pretty far away, so heavy cropping was needed and the image is not that great.


----------



## pape2 (Mar 19, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> And for the first time at "my" lake: a cormorant. There were four of them.
> I know there is a colony at the local zoo some km to the north but I haven't seen them at this lake since I moved here.
> Twas pretty far away, so heavy cropping was needed and the image is not that great.
> 
> View attachment 196369


old gray haired fellow


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2021)

Very nice series, Maximilian.


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2021)

pape2 said:


> Carnivorous killer tit  RP,RF 800




Lovely shot. Well done, pape2.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 19, 2021)

pape2 said:


> Carnivorous killer tit  RP,RF 800
> View attachment 196365


What a beak! Enjoying your 800?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 19, 2021)

One of the local joys is the Skylarks, especially when they rise and sing. So look at the larks and listen to the music by Vaughan Williams.


----------



## pape2 (Mar 19, 2021)

AlanF said:


> What a beak! Enjoying your 800?


Definitely imrpovement to 300mm ,focus slower but feels more reliable. Just got it couple day now.
Knee deep snow here still hard to get around and no migrant birds


----------



## josephandrews222 (Mar 20, 2021)

My bird book says house sparrows are 'declining'.

Here's a 'breeding male' house sparrow--who is doing his part to reverse the decline


as (I think) he's house hunting and carefully inspecting the new bird house in the front yard tree (tips on keeping a bird house from swaying in the wind are welcome).

The bits of green in each image are a welcome sight--spring is on the way and man-oh-man I can't wait


----------



## AlanF (Mar 20, 2021)

First day of spring and nest building is underway, from Coots to Cormorants.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 20, 2021)

Another female Northern Cardinal, after a quick landing:




male Northern Cardinal:




female Northern Cardinal:


----------



## josephandrews222 (Mar 20, 2021)

...takes two to tango.

Here's his better half--these house sparrows don't wait around.

Good luck to the happy couple




I can echo what another poster or three said--we've avoided COVID-related catastrophe in our family but I can't wait to get the shots (maybe next week it looks like).

This little corner of the internet has helped keep me (somewhat) sane during the past twelve months ...and I feel lucky/guilty/sheepish even saying that because of all of the real suffering that real people have been forced to accept in their lives--all because of COVID.

...now, tell me about that upcoming Canon M6 Mark III!


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 20, 2021)

This happens when a blue and a big tit raise a quarrel. Quite surprising for me, aiming just at the blue tit.
Funnily the big tit disappeared faster than the blue one.
Man, that was a dull day... 1/1000, f/8, ISO 1600 and still I pushed those by +2/3 in pp


----------



## Click (Mar 20, 2021)

Very nice pictures, guys. Keep posting.


----------



## ISv (Mar 21, 2021)

Few more of the same... Baby and adult White Tern, Red-vented Bulbul and Pacific Golden Plower.


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2021)

Very nice series, ISv. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## ISv (Mar 21, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series, ISv. I especially like the first picture.


Every one likes these cute guys (even if the photo is not that much... hmmm...good)!


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 21, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Man, that was a dull day...


Luckily I also had sunny days this winter:


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2021)

Lovely shot, Maximilian.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 21, 2021)

Great crested Grebes were displaying this morning.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 21, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Great crested Grebes were displaying this morning.


Beautiful birds, great pics. 
Two times I had the chance to watch them displaying  (without cam  )


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, Alan. I especially like the second one.


----------



## ERHP (Mar 21, 2021)

One of the local Horned Lark's fluffing the feathers. You can vaguely make out a second one in the background.





R5 600 II/1.4x 1/2000 : f/9 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## ISv (Mar 22, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Great crested Grebes were displaying this morning.
> 
> View attachment 196421
> View attachment 196422
> View attachment 196423


I'm sure you had a lot of fun watching these two! I don't remember when I have seen them last time - too many years...


----------



## ISv (Mar 22, 2021)

ERHP said:


> One of the local Horned Lark's fluffing the feathers. You can vaguely make out a second one in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one was one of my goals back in 2019 in Europe. But in the country where I was you must climb high in the mountains to see them. I didn't get that chance.


----------



## ISv (Mar 22, 2021)

In the morning it was rainy and I refuse to hike. Instead went to a beach park afternoon when the rain diminished. 
I know very few people like the Common Mina (intruders, pests, rats with a wings...) but it's hard to ignore that they are smart and highly adaptable (deserving some respect for this - just like the humans). Look at this attitude!
And one more thing: these are the only photos that I got today (at least I was trying!!!)


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2021)

Very nice pictures. I really like the attitude.


----------



## tron (Mar 22, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> ...
> 
> Btw, taken with the very reliable 100-500mm + R5. A combo that works when you work it!




Hmm only if the 100-500 lens is the 1st or the 3rd buy...


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 23, 2021)

This is the last of my preferred photos I took over the winter.

A couple more poses after the previous female Northern Cardinal photo:








male Northern Cardinal during our "ice storm":




House Finches in what I called "Young Love on Ice":


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, usern4cr.


----------



## pape2 (Mar 23, 2021)

RP RF800mm Coaltit and Bluetit.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 23, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Mrs and Mr sparrow seem to have some differences - at least it looks like that


Looks like Mrs and Mr sparrow were able to to patch things up again 
Although... they not deign to look at each other


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 23, 2021)

A few years ago, when I was about to set out our garden somebody told me that plumleaf crab apples were good for bees as well as for birds.
I could see very well how good they are for bees as they yield so much fruit that each autum I had to cut some down or the branches would break.

BUT this year... this year was the first time I could see birds that came to take the fruits.
And the encounter with this blackbird was really funny:
It came to take some fruits. I went out to take a picture. Of course it fled.
I sat down in a corner in the cold (-5°C) and waited.
It came back 5 min later sitting in a tree far away - looking at me.
Some 5 min on it flew to a closer tree. Then to my fence. And after another long, long look at that funny, freezing guy with that stupid long white thing (EF100-400L II + 1.4x conv.) it decided to pose for thses pics - and made me happy


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2021)

Beautiful shots. I especially like the second one. Well done, pape2.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 23, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## ISv (Mar 24, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. I especially like the second one. Well done, pape2.


Honestly I like both of them ... Emoji is "unsure" but I'm very sure!


----------



## ISv (Mar 24, 2021)

Click, I'm kind of bored this evening and I will try to put some humor on the topic. I +/-fully understand your criteria for better photo (and I practically every time agree with it).
But see my post in "Miscellaneous..."


----------



## pape2 (Mar 24, 2021)

I agree click too ,second is more intresting ,there is birds food and bird 
Just showed first so peoples can see how rf800 and rp doing with tiny birds near on minimum focus distance.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 24, 2021)

pape2 said:


> I agree click too ,second is more intresting ,there is birds food and bird
> Just showed first so peoples can see how rf800 and rp doing with tiny birds near on minimum focus distance.


I like the first as the Coal Tit is much more rare than the Blue Tit.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Mar 25, 2021)

After a false start with the front-yard birdhouse (which resulted in the occupants abandoning ship)...we're better set up and I suspect the same pair have returned.

It was raining earlier today and it looked as is the male did the scouting and the female did the deciding.

A practical use of the .gif format here:




...a few pebbles in the bottom of the birdhouse and shortening the length of its connection to the treebranch seems to (somewhat) limit its movement.

One Pfizer COVID shot in the arm...one to follow next month. New birds by then?!


----------



## Hobby (Mar 25, 2021)

Our pheasant in late summer, when he was just a kid. With the 6D and Tamron 35-150.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## AlanF (Mar 25, 2021)

My first Kingfisher since February 2020. Took 2000 shots at 20 fps with the ES this morning. The rear view was with the 100-500mm + 1.4xTC, the front at 500mm and upscaled 1.4x.


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2021)

Very nice shot, Codebunny.


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2021)

Excellent pictures, Alan.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 26, 2021)

American Goldfinch male .


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2021)

Very nice shot, jprusa,


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 26, 2021)

Snowy owl
Of all the wide open field she has chosen to spend an afternoon between spools of cables. Sheltered from wind and they got pretty warm.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 26, 2021)

I was about 25-35m away from the Kingfishers yesterday., standing the other side of a wire fence. I judge the quality of a lens and sensor by seeing how well they can capture acceptable images at extreme conditions as most camera-lens combinations give good images when the frame is filled. Here, the female KIngfisher was taken with the bare 100-500mm on the R5 (open beak) and the male with the 1.4xTC on at 700mm. The images are only 540 and 690 pixels high, the very limits of when you can expect any resolution of detail. (Can see from the frame numbers I had taken 1555 shots between them!)


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2021)

Beautiful shots, Alan. Well done.


----------



## 01Spino94 (Mar 26, 2021)

Taken during the February 18th sleet storm in the Washington, DC area, looking straight off my back deck. It's a juvenile hawk, either a Cooper's Hawk or a Broad-winged Hawk (the Audubon guide shows it could be either and both frequent the area). 

Canon R5 with the RF 800 mm f/11, 1/1000 at ISO 3200.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 26, 2021)

Knowing next to nothing about birds in general, I never knew a kingfisher would be so colorful. Or for that matter, colourful.

(When I was a kid my parents had a coffee-table book that bragged on the dust jacket about its "colour" pictures; I figured it must mean especially vivid color. Years later I figured out the whole bit about being divided by a common language.)


----------



## HenryL (Mar 26, 2021)

AlanF said:


> My first Kingfisher since February 2020. Took 2000 shots at 20 fps with the ES this morning. The rear view was with the 100-500mm + 1.4xTC, the front at 500mm and upscaled 1.4x.
> 
> View attachment 196501
> View attachment 196502


That's pretty amazing! Wish our kingfishers were that colorful here. Guess that's one way to tenderize your meal. Curious what program you are using to create these great animated GIF's?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 26, 2021)

HenryL said:


> That's pretty amazing! Wish our kingfishers were that colorful here. Guess that's one way to tenderize your meal. Curious what program you are using to create these great animated GIF's?


I carefully crop the images to be close to superposable for the static objects and then just upload to gifmaker.me 
Thanks


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 26, 2021)

Some more blue tit. First one somehow looks like its a punk with an iro


----------



## AlanF (Mar 26, 2021)

It was a good day yesterday, still culling the 3500 shots. A Nuthatch closer up gives more detail.


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2021)

Maximilian and Alan,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2021)

I have only once before seen a Goldcrest, Europe's smallest and one of its most secretive birds. On Thursday, there was a pair, a female with just a yellow crest and a male with some orange on his punk hairdo, deeply hidden in twigs, and my wife spotted them. Somehow I got some shots - I hadn’t realised there were two different birds or their sexes until I processed the photos. Not the best, but they show the crests and the dumpy nature of these tiny birds. The R5/100-500mm was able to focus using centre spot despite the great difficulties of obscuring twigs.


----------



## pape2 (Mar 27, 2021)

Awesome Alan ,first look like ball with eyes 
Havent yet seen any goldcrest this spring. i hope some survived ,winters are hard to them.
Those been so far too fast for me to get good picture. wont help they like dark fir forests.


----------



## trulandphoto (Mar 27, 2021)

10 year old thread. Nice. Here's a female Kestrel (I think). RP and RF 600mm.


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Well done, trulandphoto.






​


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 27, 2021)

I went through some old Winter bird folders to get rid of the many photos not needed, and discovered a batch that I forgot to check out and grade. So I'll post some more images from my backyard view (all with R5 & RF 100-500)

House Finch:




Carolina Wren:




House Finch:




White throated sparrow:


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2021)

Very nice series. I really like your shots. Well done, osern4cr. 

​


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 27, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series. I really like your shots. Well done, osern4cr.
> 
> ​


Thank you, click.


----------



## ISv (Mar 28, 2021)

AlanF said:


> My first Kingfisher since February 2020. Took 2000 shots at 20 fps with the ES this morning. The rear view was with the 100-500mm + 1.4xTC, the front at 500mm and upscaled 1.4x.
> 
> View attachment 196501
> View attachment 196502


Alan, honestly I'm not that big fan of your GIFs but this one is very reasonable: Is it really smashing the fish on the branch?! And I was thinking that that Night Heron with a fish that I posted ~month ago is to much "big mouth" !


----------



## ISv (Mar 28, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I was about 25-35m away from the Kingfishers yesterday., standing the other side of a wire fence. I judge the quality of a lens and sensor by seeing how well they can capture acceptable images at extreme conditions as most camera-lens combinations give good images when the frame is filled. Here, the female KIngfisher was taken with the bare 100-500mm on the R5 (open beak) and the male with the 1.4xTC on at 700mm. The images are only 540 and 690 pixels high, the very limits of when you can expect any resolution of detail. (Can see from the frame numbers I had taken 1555 shots between them!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 196506
> View attachment 196507


I like the second one better! Sounds promising to me since right now I'm waiting for my TC-14E III to be delivered. I will post photos ASAP (well, first I have to get these photos)!


----------



## ISv (Mar 28, 2021)

HenryL said:


> That's pretty amazing! Wish our kingfishers were that colorful here. Guess that's one way to tenderize your meal. Curious what program you are using to create these great animated GIF's?


They don't need to "tenderize" the fish since they just swallow it ! But they need to kill the fish first!


----------



## ISv (Mar 28, 2021)

Today I was out in hunt for +/- breeding plumage Wandering Tattler (I still have to get a photo of one!). The only one that I found had some black feathers on the belly but far from breeding plumage...
On other hand I noticed it's hunting for something. Up to now I have seen it hunting shrimp in such a water or probing the mud on mud flats.
Here it was fishing! And off course - Pacific Golden Plower, female I believe, in nearly full breeding plumage.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 28, 2021)

ISv said:


> Alan, honestly I'm not that big fan of your GIFs but this one is very reasonable: Is it really smashing the fish on the branch?! And I was thinking that that Night Heron with a fish that I posted ~month ago is to much "big mouth" !


Yes, it really is whacking the fish against the branch. They do this to remove fins and other projections that can stick in their throats rather than to kill the fish as they will swallow smaller ones without this fuss.


----------



## HenryL (Mar 28, 2021)

ISv said:


> They don't need to "tenderize" the fish since they just swallow it ! But they need to kill the fish first!


Lol thanks, ISv, I'm well aware they swallow it whole. I wasn't aware, however, that I neglected including the smiley emoji to indicate silliness.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 28, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I have only once before seen a Goldcrest, ....
> ... until I processed the photos. Not the best, but they show the crests and the dumpy nature of these tiny birds. ...


Hi Alan! 
Congrats to this great catch  

"Not the best" is once again a little bit understatement. But I can imagine what you're thinking of and I suppose my question is pointing that way as I am interested in the R5 IQ and I am looking at the a little bit nervous BG of the first two pics:

Can you please tell me the exposure data, esp. the ISO value and how much sharpening you did in post?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 28, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Hi Alan!
> Congrats to this great catch
> 
> "Not the best" is once again a little bit understatement. But I can imagine what you're thinking of and I suppose my question is pointing that way as I am interested in the R5 IQ and I am looking at the a little bit nervous BG of the first two pics:
> ...


The camera was badly set up for those shots as I was too excited to optimise and I could see through the evf I could handle the conditions. f/7.1, iso3200 and 1/2500s, and pushed through 1.5ev in post so the effective iso was 10,000. They were all shot in RAW and processed in DxO PL4. The two shots of the male had bog standard DxO DEEPPrime noise reduction and lens sharpening set to normal. They are crops that were 2800 and 3200 wide, reduced by the site. The female shots are 100% crops that you are seeing at 1px = 1px of original, and have the EXIF data attached as the site did not reduce their size and strip out the data. I selectively sharpened the bird by having no sharpening from DxO and then processing in Topaz AI. That image of the female face-on has a diameter of only 500px. The second one is of similar size so background artefacts are all magnified in these crops - I think it amazing that one can get such detail from a crop of that tiny size at an iso of 10k! Canon wasn't lying when Rudy said the 45Mpx sensor of the R5 with an AA-filter outresolves the 50 Mpx 5DSR: here are measurements of sensor resolution from Optyczne (note the older Z7/D850 45 Mpx sensors are as good as the R5).


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2021)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 28, 2021)

More re-discovered Winter backyard photos.
(R5 & RF 100-500)


House finch:




Tufted titmouse:




House finch:




Northern cardinal:


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2021)

Lovely shots, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 28, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, usern4cr.


Thank you, Click.


----------



## ISv (Mar 29, 2021)

And from today: the primary goal was to get a photos of the Japanese Bush Warbler. Very hard to spot but you have a chance in this season (breeding). Today I was very lucky! And some photos of the Red-billed Leiothrix...


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2021)

AlanF said:


> ... f/7.1, iso3200 and 1/2500s, and pushed through 1.5ev in post so the effective iso was 10,000. They were all shot in RAW and processed in DxO PL4.
> ... I think it amazing that one can get such detail from a crop of that tiny size at an iso of 10k! ...



Yes, very impressing.
Thanks, Alan, for this detailled reply.


----------



## HenryL (Mar 29, 2021)

ISv said:


> And from today: the primary goal was to get a photos of the Japanese Bush Warbler. Very hard to spot but you have a chance in this season (breeding). Today I was very lucky! And some photos of the Red-billed Leiothrix...
> 
> View attachment 196557
> View attachment 196558
> ...


Excellent series, ISv. Can't pick a favorite, I really love them all!


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2021)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 29, 2021)

ISv said:


> And from today: the primary goal was to get a photos of the Japanese Bush Warbler. Very hard to spot but you have a chance in this season (breeding). Today I was very lucky! And some photos of the Red-billed Leiothrix...
> 
> View attachment 196557
> View attachment 196558
> ...


The color and background blur in your last 3 photos are really beautiful - well done, ISv!


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 29, 2021)

More Winter backyard photos:
(R5 & RF 100-500)


White throated sparrow:





2 House finches:








2 Northern cardinals:


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2021)

Lovely shots. I really like your pictures, usern4cr. Well done.


----------



## usern4cr (Mar 29, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots. I really like your pictures, usern4cr. Well done.


Thank you, Click.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 29, 2021)

I'd love a Northern Cardinal. I captured a Lesser Redpoll on Thursday, which does have red on her head.


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2021)

Beautiful picture, Alan.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 29, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I'd love a Northern Cardinal. I captured a Lesser Redpoll on Thursday, which does have red on her head.
> 
> View attachment 196570


Nice shots. Looks much like our common redpoll, which for some reason haven't been around much. Hasn't been a great year in many respects. At least you're not in snow like us today!

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 29, 2021)

Weekend casual shots. 
A pair of Merganser Ducks engaged in courtship rituals.

The male duck is elegantly pulling the crest of the female and she is showing her pretty face.
R5 + 100-500mm


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 29, 2021)

Merlin, on a lookout pole...
7D2, 100-400L+1.4xTC
ISO 320, f/8, 1/500 s. +1 EV due to boring grey skies..


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 30, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> Weekend casual shots.
> A pair of Merganser Ducks engaged in courtship rituals.
> View attachment 196572
> The male duck is elegantly pulling the crest of the female and she is showing her pretty face.
> ...


Is he pulling her hair?!


----------



## ISv (Mar 30, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Is he pulling her hair?!


Cool down Jack - he is just a hairstylist!


----------



## ISO64 (Mar 30, 2021)

ISv said:


> Cool down Jack - he is just a hairstylist!


Merganser styling: free
Men's haircut: $18
Women's haircut: Visa or Mastercard...


----------



## bhf3737 (Mar 30, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Is he pulling her hair?!


Yes, he did pull her hair 2-3 times and finally she gave up!!


----------



## ISv (Apr 1, 2021)

My TC-14E III arrived and I took a day off to check how it works for me. I think I will keep it - not permanently installed but in case I have no reasonable reach to the object. No surprises - it has it's advantages and the known disadvantages. No AF fine-tuning for now, later I will try it too...


----------



## Cog (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Cog (Apr 1, 2021)

Hunting


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2021)

Beautiful shot, Cog.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 1, 2021)

Like those images, Cog. Well done!


----------



## macrunning (Apr 2, 2021)

Been working some more on the bird photography. Really enjoying learning about our local PNW natives. A couple of Black Capped Chikadee shots below.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 2, 2021)

Cormorants are fascinating birds. I still remember my delight at seeing for the first time one drying its wings in the sun. Here are a couple of shots with the 100-500mm + 1.4xTC on the R5.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Been working some more on the bird photography. Really enjoying learning about our local PNW natives. A couple of Black Capped Chikadee shots below.



Very nice shots, I really like the first one. Well done!


----------



## Cog (Apr 2, 2021)

*Click, HenryL*
Thank you!


----------



## macrunning (Apr 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, I really like the first one. Well done!


Thank you  Just learning but really enjoying it.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 3, 2021)

Cog said:


>


Really like that 2nd shot!


----------



## macrunning (Apr 3, 2021)

Couple more Chikadee cuties


----------



## pape2 (Apr 3, 2021)

Nice shots mac . Yesterdays willow tits were too fast for me but got decent creeper. RP RF800 iso1600


----------



## Cog (Apr 3, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Really like that 2nd shot!


Thank you!


----------



## Cog (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2021)

Beautiful shot, Cog.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 3, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Been working some more on the bird photography. Really enjoying learning about our local PNW natives. A couple of Black Capped Chikadee shots below.
> View attachment 196604
> 
> View attachment 196603


Beautiful photos, macrunning!

I noticed you called this a Black Capped Chickadee. I have this kind of bird in my backyard, but was told it was a Carolina Chickadee. When I look both of them up, they look the same. Do you know if they are, or if there is supposed to be a difference between them?


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 3, 2021)

I just got through one of my long folders of Winter birds, where I tried full electronic shutters to not scare away the birds and unknowingly ended up with thousands of photos which I've dreaded going through in detail. So now that I have (for this folder at least), I'll post the ones that I liked. Mind you, there are only a half dozen or so kinds of birds frequenting my backyard feeder, so I can't show really new birds but I hope that the poses will be interesting enough. They're all with the R5 & RF 100-500L. So here goes:

House finch:




Mourning dove (I assume):







House finch:







I also took a few photos of the same area without the birds which I thought were amusing, which I'll include as thumbnails so I don't irritate you too much.
Q: Where do all the "snow caterpillars" go on Sunday morning?
A: Why, to "Snow Church" of course! (ok, it's silly, but here goes






Cheers!


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2021)

Very nice shots. I really like the 5th picture. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shots. I really like the 5th picture. Well done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 3, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I just got through one of my long folders of Winter birds, where I tried full electronic shutters to not scare away the birds and unknowingly ended up with thousands of photos which I've dreaded going through in detail. So now that I have (for this folder at least), I'll post the ones that I liked. Mind you, there are only a half dozen or so kinds of birds frequenting my backyard feeder, so I can't show really new birds but I hope that the poses will be interesting enough. They're all with the R5 & RF 100-500L. So here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Extremely beautiful images and incredible image quality.


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 3, 2021)

Here is one of my friends the barn swallows, they are just back, and I feel always happy to see them again.
Taken today with a 7D MII and the 70-200 2.8 II + 2X III


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 3, 2021)

JuanMa said:


> Extremely beautiful images and incredible image quality.


Well, thank you JuanMa! I'm lucky to have the birds outside my window, with a feeder below to attract them, and now a little sliding door to poke my lens through. The IQ is all thanks to Canon - the R5 & RF 100-500L are a really good combo for birding, and going down to 100mm makes it useful all the way into portraiture - it's my favorite RF lens!


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 3, 2021)

JuanMa said:


> Here is one of my friends the barn swallows, they are just back, and I feel always happy to see them again.
> Taken today with a 7D MII and the 70-200 2.8 II + 2X III
> View attachment 196679


great photo! I'm guessing this is where the "little birdies" come from, right?


----------



## JuanMa (Apr 3, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> great photo! I'm guessing this is where the "little birdies" come from, right?


Just at the right moment


----------



## macrunning (Apr 3, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful photos, macrunning!
> 
> I noticed you called this a Black Capped Chickadee. I have this kind of bird in my backyard, but was told it was a Carolina Chickadee. When I look both of them up, they look the same. Do you know if they are, or if there is supposed to be a difference between them?


Hello usern4cr, they are 2 different types of Chickadees. I live in the Pacific Northwest and from what I can tell we have Black Capped Chickadees where as the Carolina Chickadees tend to be in the Southwest part of the US. Here is a link to a comparison of the 2. 








Black-capped Chickadee Similar Species to, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


Similar looking birds to Black-capped Chickadee: Carolina Chickadee Adult, Mountain Chickadee Adult, Boreal Chickadee Adult, Chestnut-backed Chickadee Adult, White-breasted Nuthatch Adult, Blackpoll Warbler Breeding male



www.allaboutbirds.org


----------



## AlanF (Apr 3, 2021)

JuanMa said:


> Here is one of my friends the barn swallows, they are just back, and I feel always happy to see them again.
> Taken today with a 7D MII and the 70-200 2.8 II + 2X III
> View attachment 196679


Great shot! Saw my first swallow today - I guess you must be in Spain where they arrive earlier.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 3, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Hello usern4cr, they are 2 different types of Chickadees. I live in the Pacific Northwest and from what I can tell we have Black Capped Chickadees where as the Carolina Chickadees tend to be in the Southwest part of the US. Here is a link to a comparison of the 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. It looks like I'm in the range of the Carolina variety.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I just got through one of my long folders of Winter birds, where I tried full electronic shutters to not scare away the birds and unknowingly ended up with thousands of photos which I've dreaded going through in detail. So now that I have (for this folder at least), I'll post the ones that I liked. Mind you, there are only a half dozen or so kinds of birds frequenting my backyard feeder, so I can't show really new birds but I hope that the poses will be interesting enough. They're all with the R5 & RF 100-500L. So here goes:
> 
> House finch:
> View attachment 196665
> ...


Silly is fine by me, especially these days. Very nice shots.

Jack


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 3, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Silly is fine by me, especially these days. Very nice shots.
> 
> Jack


Thanks, Jack. I took a lot of photos without the birds, and a few were really interesting to me. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 3, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, Jack. I took a lot of photos without the birds, and a few were really interesting to me. Glad you enjoyed it.


For anyone with reservations, our group of birdbrains is a friendly group, after all, we even have at least one Nikon shooter!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 3, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> For anyone with reservations, our group of birdbrains is a friendly group, after all, we even have at least one Nikon shooter!
> 
> Jack


 Jack don’t you know you’re not supposed to mention him from the dark side lest he be outed! 
You are absolutely correct though, a very friendly and tolerant group on this thread. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 3, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> For anyone with reservations, our group of birdbrains is a friendly group, after all, we even have at least one Nikon shooter!
> 
> Jack


Birds are clever. Corvids and some other birds have as many neurones in their forebrains as many monkeys and smarter than dogs https://www.pnas.org/content/113/26/7255


----------



## macrunning (Apr 4, 2021)

Our little Red Breasted Nuthatch friend had disappeared for a few days after I got my first shot of him a few days ago. I was super pumped to see him return today with a companion. Such a beautiful little bird and not very timid.


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2021)

Very nice shot, macrunning.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 4, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, macrunning.


Thank You.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 4, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Our little Red Breasted Nuthatch friend had disappeared for a few days after I got my first shot of him a few days ago. I was super pumped to see him return today with a companion. Such a beautiful little bird and not very timid.
> View attachment 196680


Very nice BIF photo, macrunning. I've been enjoying sitting bird photos, but BIF is a whole 'nother league. What lens do you prefer for BIF?


----------



## macrunning (Apr 4, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Very nice BIF photo, macrunning. I've been enjoying sitting bird photos, but BIF is a whole 'nother league. What lens do you prefer for BIF?


I've been using the RF 85mm f1.2 L and the RF 24-105mm f4 L. These guys have been letting me get about 4-5ft away from them. I'm usually standing around for 10-15 minutes and then they come in cycles. Once the Dark Eyed Juncos feel it's ok, everyone else starts flocking in. So I'll get waves of Dark Eyed Juncos with Black Capped Chickadees, Pine Siskin and the Red Breasted Nuthatch. We had a couple of White Capped Sparrows yesterday but they didn't return today and from what I was reading we are really just part of the migration area for them. I've been going out for a little over a week so they get use to me and know I'm not a threat. It's really my first foray into wildlife photography and I'm truly loving it. I hope to get a longer telephoto lens at some point so I can head to more unfamiliar terrain than my front yard.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 4, 2021)

Here's a Pine Siskin I caught. I original thought they were House Wrens but I noticed they had yellow in their wings and the bill was different so it took me a minute to find out what these guys were.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 4, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Birds are clever. Corvids and some other birds have as many neurones in their forebrains as many monkeys and smarter than dogs https://www.pnas.org/content/113/26/7255


That makes me feel better!


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 4, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Birds are clever. Corvids and some other birds have as many neurones in their forebrains as many monkeys and smarter than dogs https://www.pnas.org/content/113/26/7255


Not saying crows aren't clever, we had two trying to work out how to get into our bat-box yesterday, but anybody that thinks birds are smart never owned chickens


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 4, 2021)

macrunning said:


> I've been using the RF 85mm f1.2 L and the RF 24-105mm f4 L. These guys have been letting me get about 4-5ft away from them. I'm usually standing around for 10-15 minutes and then they come in cycles. Once the Dark Eyed Juncos feel it's ok, everyone else starts flocking in. So I'll get waves of Dark Eyed Juncos with Black Capped Chickadees, Pine Siskin and the Red Breasted Nuthatch. We had a couple of White Capped Sparrows yesterday but they didn't return today and from what I was reading we are really just part of the migration area for them. I've been going out for a little over a week so they get use to me and know I'm not a threat. It's really my first foray into wildlife photography and I'm truly loving it. I hope to get a longer telephoto lens at some point so I can head to more unfamiliar terrain than my front yard.


Wow, 4-5 ft away in plain sight is pretty awesome in your front yard!


----------



## ISv (Apr 4, 2021)

Cog said:


>


I'm almost sure that this is the Common Greenshank. Are you in an area where the Nordmann's Greenshank exist too (but it doesn't look like it because of the longer tarsus?)


----------



## ISv (Apr 4, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks. It looks like I'm in the range of the Carolina variety.


There are also other tiny differences (really tiny indeed)! And it's not a "variety" - it's a self standing species!


----------



## ISv (Apr 4, 2021)

OK, now it's a hand holding 500mm+TC-14 against the parakeet. I wouldn't post it (I already posted tons of these guys...) if not that strange "crown". Most probably it is residue from some sugary fruit (there is some mango and papaya ripe right now), otherwise I have no explanation.
Also (again!!!) a baby White Tern but this time I got something I have seen only in photos from other people - darker form! The first photo of the babies is the "normal" - whiter form. They are on the same tree, just ~2meters apart! These are on tripod.


----------



## digigal (Apr 4, 2021)

Just got back from a ranch in So Texas. Here's a few shots from there:


----------



## digigal (Apr 4, 2021)

ISv said:


> OK, now it's a hand holding 500mm+TC-14 against the parakeet. I wouldn't post it (I already posted tons of these guys...) if not that strange "crown". Most probably it is residue from some sugary fruit (there is some mango and papaya ripe right now), otherwise I have no explanation.
> Also (again!!!) a baby White Tern but this time I got something I have seen only in photos from other people - darker form! The first photo of the babies is the "normal" - whiter form. They are on the same tree, just ~2meters apart! These are on tripod.
> View attachment 196682
> View attachment 196683
> ...


I just love the White Terns--I haven't seen or photographed them since we were on Midway Is about 10 yrs ago. The adults are so beautiful.
Catherine


----------



## ISv (Apr 4, 2021)

digigal said:


> I just love the White Terns--I haven't seen or photographed them since we were on Midway Is about 10 yrs ago. The adults are so beautiful.
> Catherine


I agree! But the chicks are the real cuties! 
Very nice photos BTW! My favorite is the Cara Cara (that young bird has no chance against 3 adults but that's the life!)


----------



## ISv (Apr 4, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> For anyone with reservations, our group of birdbrains is a friendly group, after all, we even have at least one Nikon shooter!
> 
> Jack


Whaaaat! Who's that just tell me and I will take care!!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 4, 2021)

ISv said:


> Whaaaat! Who's that just tell me and I will take care!!!


I shouldn't make such statements because there is always the chance of a conversion! People do make up for past mistakes. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 4, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> I shouldn't make such statements because there is always the chance of a conversion! People do make up for past mistakes.
> 
> Jack


: I just checked my tools and found everywhere "Nikon" written on them...! The only exceptions are the tripod, the tripod head and few Sigma lenses that I don't use anyway (or very rarely)!
Oh wait!!! It may be not that bad - now I remember that I have several filters that are NOT Nikon!!!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 4, 2021)

ISv said:


> : I just checked my tools and found everywhere "Nikon" written on them...! The only exceptions are the tripod, the tripod head and few Sigma lenses that I don't use anyway (or very rarely)!
> Oh wait!!! It may be not that bad - now I remember that I have several filters that are NOT Nikon!!!!


 I don't think CR burns heretics at the stake so you'll be OK. I'm not even sure what the just punishment would be.


----------



## ISv (Apr 4, 2021)

Yes, I know very well CR is not burning anyone (thanks God - in these times...............). You witnessed my very first posts and you perfectly know that I never hide what equipment I'm using (this was from the very beginning - I was asked and I did answer and you did comment on this). 
More questions?


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2021)

digigal said:


> Just got back from a ranch in So Texas. Here's a few shots from there:



Excellent shots. Well done, Digital.


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2021)

Lovely pictures. Nicely done, ISv.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 4, 2021)

ISv said:


> OK, now it's a hand holding 500mm+TC-14 against the parakeet. I wouldn't post it (I already posted tons of these guys...) if not that strange "crown". Most probably it is residue from some sugary fruit (there is some mango and papaya ripe right now), otherwise I have no explanation.
> Also (again!!!) a baby White Tern but this time I got something I have seen only in photos from other people - darker form! The first photo of the babies is the "normal" - whiter form. They are on the same tree, just ~2meters apart! These are on tripod.
> View attachment 196682
> View attachment 196683
> ...


Your 1st 2 photos are gorgeous with color. I'm guessing the "mango-top" is a result of the heads getting wet from the juice as they eat. Beautiful!


----------



## Cog (Apr 4, 2021)

ISv said:


> I'm almost sure that this is the Common Greenshank. Are you in an area where the Nordmann's Greenshank exist too (but it doesn't look like it because of the longer tarsus?)


You're right, thanks for id'ing the bird. I'm often slow at providing the correct label for smaller shore birds. No, I'm not in the area where Nordmann's Greenshanks live. I've never heard of them here.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 4, 2021)

More recovered Winter birds from that Jan. 28 day:


Mourning dove:





Northern cardinal:







Carolina(I assume) Chickadee:




Tufted titmouse:


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2021)

Beautiful shots, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 4, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 4, 2021)

ISv your contributions are multitude and we're here for the love of the birds, and not the brand of the gear. I can't contribute the quality of shot that you do but I hope to catch up one of these days.   Anyway, I'm shooting primarily for the fun of it as I'm sure you are too. That's probably the case for almost all of us since we're not commercial.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 4, 2021)

Speaking of fun. I always offer pics to worthy causes in case they have any use for them and also because I simply enjoy sharing. I live in a region that recently received a special designation. If you've heard of the fur trade in Canada and of the buffalo (bison) and the indigenous nations, then this will resonate.

"The Beaver Hills was designated as a biosphere on March 19, 2016 by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO). This is a global recognition of a collective commitment by the communities within the region to celebrate and advance knowledge, culture, nature and economy together."









Home


The Beaver Hills Biosphere, located just 20 minutes east Edmonton, Alberta, is a landscape that spans across 5 counties and includes Elk Island National Park, Miquelon Lake Provincial Park, the Cooking Lake-Blackfoot Provincial Recreation Area, the Ukrain




www.beaverhills.ca





I'm tickled to be able to show off my modest contribution (you have to look hard) - as you scroll down the page the beaver background behind the topic "Videos" is my shot from my backyard. Unfortunately, at this point in time, I don't think any birds of mine have been used but... It's a very worthy endeavour and I contacted them initially because of my fight with the county over their trapping of "my" beavers!

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2021)

Very nice shot, Jack.


----------



## digigal (Apr 4, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Speaking of fun. I always offer pics to worthy causes in case they have any use for them and also because I simply enjoy sharing. I live in a region that recently received a special designation. If you've heard of the fur trade in Canada and of the buffalo (bison) and the indigenous nations, then this will resonate.
> 
> "The Beaver Hills was designated as a biosphere on March 19, 2016 by the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO). This is a global recognition of a collective commitment by the communities within the region to celebrate and advance knowledge, culture, nature and economy together."
> 
> ...


We went through that area once on an owl hunting photo trip to Canada. Lovely area! Got a picture of a Coyote and a bison there if I remember correctly--and we got skunked on the owls as well 
Catherine


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 4, 2021)

digigal said:


> We went through that area once on an owl hunting photo trip to Canada. Lovely area! Got a picture of a Coyote and a bison there if I remember correctly--and we got skunked on the owls as well
> Catherine


It's unique but not as impressive as the Rockies etc. but I've always appreciated what it has to offer. Incidentally, I have yet to photograph any owl near my place although I know they exist. The Pileated WP has been one of my more regular and interesting birds. Speaking of those two here is my attempt to encourage somebody to become a resident. And my finally completed appartment is for rent.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 4, 2021)

My first bird shot ever, be gentle. 

Blackbird shot in the park the other day. Canon R5 and RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2021)

Very nice close-up. Well done, Dockland.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 4, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice close-up. Well done, Dockland.



Thank You


----------



## ISv (Apr 4, 2021)

Cog said:


> You're right, thanks for id'ing the bird. I'm often slow at providing the correct label for smaller shore birds. No, I'm not in the area where Nordmann's Greenshanks live. I've never heard of them here.


The smaller shore birds are problem for everybody - especially when trying to ID from photo...


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 4, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> It's unique but not as impressive as the Rockies etc. but I've always appreciated what it has to offer. Incidentally, I have yet to photograph any owl near my place although I know they exist. The Pileated WP has been one of my more regular and interesting birds. Speaking of those two here is my attempt to encourage somebody to become a resident. And my finally completed appartment is for rent.


Nice work on the birdhouse! I'm impressed!


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 4, 2021)

Dockland said:


> My first bird shot ever, be gentle.
> 
> Blackbird shot in the park the other day. Canon R5 and RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1
> 
> View attachment 196702


Wow - if that's your first bird shot ever, then we're going to have a lot of fun seeing what other photos you take!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 4, 2021)

Wren, Marsh Tit, Chiffchaff, Female Pheasant and Wren singing this morning. R5 + 100-500mm.


----------



## ISv (Apr 5, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> More recovered Winter birds from that Jan. 28 day:
> 
> 
> Mourning dove:
> ...


"Carolina(I assume) Chickadee:" - they are really difficult to separate from the Black-caped.
See this also link: https://www.sibleyguides.com/bird-info/black-capped-chickadee/black-capped-carolina-chickadee/

From what I see in your photo the greater wing covers are too dark for Black-caped. In the Black-caped they are with more white at the edges. 
Otherwise most of the little differences are better visible in photos taken at closer distance and nearly perfect light/angle.


----------



## ISv (Apr 5, 2021)

Still checking what I can and can't do with TC-14 attached. Today I got very good opportunity - in the beginning of the hike it was dark, on my way back the light got much better. In poor light the AF sucks. And focus-tracking is almost non-existent. The photos below are from my way back.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 5, 2021)

ISv said:


> Still checking what I can and can't do with TC-14 attached. Today I got very good opportunity - in the beginning of the hike it was dark, on my way back the light got much better. In poor light the AF sucks. And focus-tracking is almost non-existent. The photos below are from my way back.
> 
> View attachment 196708
> View attachment 196709
> View attachment 196710


A great benefit of the R5 is its ability to focus fast and accurately at narrow apertures. The f/11 lenses focus very fast and accurately even with a 1.4xTC. They also track very well. I don’t notice any loss of AF when I put TCs on my adapted lenses on the R5.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2021)

AlanF said:


> A great benefit of the R5 is its ability to focus fast and accurately at narrow apertures. The f/11 lenses focus very fast and accurately even with a 1.4xTC. They also track very well. I don’t notice any loss of AF when I put TCs on my adapted lenses on the R5.


Alan would you judge the 400 DO X2 to have any AF degradation and if so roughly how much. That's my workhorse and I'm contemplating selling the 1DX2 which handles the combination very well. So, for a time at least, I would be living with just the R5.

Another item I wanted to question was the handling of the combined adapter, 2X and 400 DO - is there any looseness or feelings of it lacking physical integrity?

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 5, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan would you judge the 400 DO X2 to have any AF degradation and if so roughly how much. That's my workhorse and I'm contemplating selling the 1DX2 which handles the combination very well. So, for a time at least, I would be living with just the R5.
> 
> Another item I wanted to question was the handling of the combined adapter, 2X and 400 DO - is there any looseness or feelings of it lacking physical integrity?
> 
> Jack


Jack, the 400 DO II with 2xTC is brilliant on the R5. The AF is transformed from what it was on the 5DIV and 5DSR for me - I never used the 400mm DO II with the 2xTC on the 5DSR, and found the accuracy of the 800mm on the 5DIV a bit variable. On the R5, at 800mm it is at least as quick as the R 100-500mm, tracks at least as well, and, most importantly, the AF is very precise. I have posted some moon shots with a 2xTC + 3xTC at 2400mm f/24, where the AF was good!
Alan


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 5, 2021)

Dockland said:


> My first bird shot ever, be gentle.





Click said:


> Very nice close-up. Well done, Dockland.


Same opinion here


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 5, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Wren, Marsh Tit, Chiffchaff, Female Pheasant and Wren singing this morning. R5 + 100-500mm.
> 
> View attachment 196703
> View attachment 196704
> ...


Beautiful photos, AlanF! How do you put together photos for your animation?


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 5, 2021)

ISv said:


> "Carolina(I assume) Chickadee:" - they are really difficult to separate from the Black-caped.
> See this also link: https://www.sibleyguides.com/bird-info/black-capped-chickadee/black-capped-carolina-chickadee/
> 
> From what I see in your photo the greater wing covers are too dark for Black-caped. In the Black-caped they are with more white at the edges.
> Otherwise most of the little differences are better visible in photos taken at closer distance and nearly perfect light/angle.


Thanks, ISv. I can't tell enough of a difference in looking online, but my Richmond Kentucky location is in the range of the Carolina variety (but not that far from the other's range) so I'm just making that assumption.

Now, if you see my "mourning dove" photos, I'd be interested to hear if that name is correct. I'm just guessing based on a quick scan of the internet and I'd rather not be using an incorrect name.


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2021)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Jack, the 400 DO II with 2xTC is brilliant on the R5. The AF is transformed from what it was on the 5DIV and 5DSR for me - I never used the 400mm DO II with the 2xTC on the 5DSR, and found the accuracy of the 800mm on the 5DIV a bit variable. On the R5, at 800mm it is at least as quick as the R 100-500mm, tracks at least as well, and, most importantly, the AF is very precise. I have posted some moon shots with a 2xTC + 3xTC at 2400mm f/24, where the AF was good!
> Alan


Thanks, Alan. The job that was to be "paid" by me purchasing an R5 is over but now it's immediately into a bathroom reno job so once again I lack spare time but... the boss has given the go-ahead so an R5 purchase is maybe days away. All the feedback says it's a no-brainer. CR and its great contributors come through all the time!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 5, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, ISv. I can't tell enough of a difference in looking online, but my Richmond Kentucky location is in the range of the Carolina variety (but not that far from the other's range) so I'm just making that assumption.
> 
> Now, if you see my "mourning dove" photos, I'd be interested to hear if that name is correct. I'm just guessing based on a quick scan of the internet and I'd rather not be using an incorrect name.


Here is a couple of African Mourning Doves I took in Kilimanjaro, Tanzania. They have larger black patches on their necks, but yours seem consistent with internet images of the American Mourning Dove, which I now gather is unrelated (5DIV + 400mm DO II +2xTC).


----------



## ISv (Apr 5, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, ISv. I can't tell enough of a difference in looking online, but my Richmond Kentucky location is in the range of the Carolina variety (but not that far from the other's range) so I'm just making that assumption.
> 
> Now, if you see my "mourning dove" photos, I'd be interested to hear if that name is correct. I'm just guessing based on a quick scan of the internet and I'd rather not be using an incorrect name.


On page 1129 you posted photos of typical (American) Mourning dove (except the colors). Your last post is taken in such an angle (and again the colors!) that makes the ID more difficult, but if the photo is taken in USA I hardly can think about something else than Mourning dove.
Concerning the African Mourning dove - it's in different genus of doves (_Streptopelia _- same as the Eurasian Colored Dove). The American Mourning dove is in genus _Zenaida._


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 5, 2021)

ISv said:


> On page 1129 you posted photos of typical (American) Mourning dove (except the colors). Your last post is taken in such an angle (and again the colors!) that makes the ID more difficult, but if the photo is taken in USA I hardly can think about something else than Mourning dove.
> Concerning the African Mourning dove - it's in different genus of doves (_Streptopelia _- same as the Eurasian Colored Dove). The American Mourning dove is in genus _Zenaida._


ISv you're a genus genius.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 5, 2021)

ISv said:


> On page 1129 you posted photos of typical (American) Mourning dove (except the colors). Your last post is taken in such an angle (and again the colors!) that makes the ID more difficult, but if the photo is taken in USA I hardly can think about something else than Mourning dove.
> Concerning the African Mourning dove - it's in different genus of doves (_Streptopelia _- same as the Eurasian Colored Dove). The American Mourning dove is in genus _Zenaida._


Yeah, it is a fairly grey bird. But PL4 can accentuate color hidden within it sometimes when "asked to". One of my friend calls it putting "ketchup" on it. I try not to put too much on it as it get kind of a "burned" look (eg. too much contrast), so the more I adjust birds in post the less ketchup I add and I think they're slowly getting better because of it.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 5, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Here is a couple of African Mourning Doves I took in Kilimanjaro, Tanzania. They have larger black patches on their necks, but yours seem consistent with internet images of the American Mourning Dove, which I now gather is unrelated (5DIV + 400mm DO II +2xTC).
> 
> 
> View attachment 196719


Thanks, AlanF. I'm pretty new to birding. Covid hunkering down has caused me to switch gears away from travel & flower photos towards my new kitten/cat and bird photos above our feeder.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 5, 2021)

More Winter photos (R5 & RF 100-500L)


Carolina chickadee:




House finch:








Northern cardinal:


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2021)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 6, 2021)

Not much activity yesterday, and exposure was a hassle thanks to the sun constantly ducking in and out behind clouds. A little more variety in the targets this outing, though...

I love the early morning light these days






Whatchoo lookin' at???



I see these little guys every time I'm out at this park, never have I seen one come out and pose for me like this guy did.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 6, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, ISv. I can't tell enough of a difference in looking online, but my Richmond Kentucky location is in the range of the Carolina variety (but not that far from the other's range) so I'm just making that assumption.
> 
> Now, if you see my "mourning dove" photos, I'd be interested to hear if that name is correct. I'm just guessing based on a quick scan of the internet and I'd rather not be using an incorrect name.


Bing has a handy website tool to look up varieties of birds. Just add your image and Bing will attempt to local similar images. This generally has links to websites with the type of bird. This is what I typically do when trying to find out the name of a bird. https://www.bing.com/visualsearch


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 6, 2021)

Today this wood duck was resting in shallow water under the afternoon sun. Shadows may have ruined the picture but he is definitely a beauty!
R5 + RF 100-500


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 6, 2021)

And this time same wood duck with his significant other.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 6, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> More Winter photos (R5 & RF 100-500L)
> 
> 
> Carolina chickadee:
> ...





usern4cr said:


> Thanks, AlanF. I'm pretty new to birding. Covid hunkering down has caused me to switch gears away from travel & flower photos towards my new kitten/cat and bird photos above our feeder.


Well done! It’s a great hobby and you really have taken to it.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 6, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> Today this wood duck was resting in shallow water under the afternoon sun. Shadows may have ruined the picture but he is definitely a beauty!
> R5 + RF 100-500
> View attachment 196746


He certainly is! We don’t have these beautiful birds in the UK.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 6, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> Today this wood duck was resting in shallow water under the afternoon sun. Shadows may have ruined the picture but he is definitely a beauty!
> R5 + RF 100-500
> View attachment 196746


What colors! It's almost hard to imagine any bird with more striking colors than this!


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 6, 2021)

More Winter photos. An occasional photo from a previous brief scan of this huge folder may have been included in the much bigger list of photos here that I'm showing after an in-depth review of this folder. (It feels scary to click a button to delete almost 3,000 photos after you've gone over them and they need to be discarded). Canon: you *need* to allow slower rates than 20 FPS for fully electronic shutter use.

House finch:




Northern cardinal.
I wish the focus was sharper, but when birds bolt they don't give any warning.








House finch:




Northern cardinal:


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> Today this wood duck was resting in shallow water under the afternoon sun. Shadows may have ruined the picture but he is definitely a beauty!
> R5 + RF 100-500



Beautiful bird. Very nice picture.


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2021)

Excellent series, usern4cr.






​


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Not much activity yesterday, and exposure was a hassle thanks to the sun constantly ducking in and out behind clouds. A little more variety in the targets this outing, though...



Beautiful pictures. Well done, HenryL.


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 6, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> What colors! It's almost hard to imagine any bird with more striking colors than this!





Click said:


> Beautiful bird. Very nice picture.


Thanks! Among ducks, wood duck and Harlequins are the most colorful ones. I am lucky that both show up in Calgary for mating and raising the young.


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 6, 2021)

AlanF said:


> He certainly is! We don’t have these beautiful birds in the UK.


Thanks Alan
This time of year, they show up, usually in groups of 10 or more. Unfortunately this spring there are only two of them here. Perhaps because of unusually dry winter. Many of the wetland ponds, that they build their nest, are dry. I hope that this is only a passing phase and does not affect the survival of these beautiful birds.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 6, 2021)

I gave it a try again this evening. Not really happy with the composition but anyway. 

R5 - RF 100-500


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2021)

Beautiful portrait. Nicely done, Dockland.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 7, 2021)

Now that Spring has finally arrived here in the PNW we are starting to get a nice variety of birds. This little Pine Siskin decided to drop in yesterday. They are hard to distinguish from the female House Finch. The beak is the giveaway but you can also spot a bit of yellow on the Pine Siskin's wings.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 7, 2021)

More Winter birds (R5 & RF 100-500L).


Northern cardinal:




















Carolina chickadee:


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2021)

Very nice series, usern4cr.


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2021)

Lovely shot, macrunning.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 7, 2021)

Just love the color of the Cardinals. Great Shots usern4cr


usern4cr said:


> More Winter birds (R5 & RF 100-500L).
> 
> 
> Northern cardinal:
> ...


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 7, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Just love the color of the Cardinals. Great Shots usern4cr


Thank you, Click & macrunning.
I'm getting better at using PL4 as time goes on. These aren't my latest "post" efforts, and I think my latest are getting more "natural" looking while still bringing out a nice color and brightness - but I'm trying not to overdo it as I did sometimes not too long ago. So many of the photos I take have dark (to silhouette) subjects on bright or bokeh-wise noisy backgrounds that it's really hard to pull a "pretty photo" out of them.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 7, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Thank you, Click & macrunning.
> I'm getting better at using PL4 as time goes on. These aren't my latest "post" efforts, and I think my latest are getting more "natural" looking while still bringing out a nice color and brightness - but I'm trying not to overdo it as I did sometimes not too long ago. So many of the photos I take have dark (to silhouette) subjects on bright or bokeh-wise noisy backgrounds that it's really hard to pull a "pretty photo" out of them.


There seem to be two approaches - enhancing colours vs natural colouring. I always try to have the colours as lifelike as I can remember. Here are some of my Northern Cardinals I took on one of my USA trips (all with the 100-400mm II + 5DSR) - had my second Pfizer today so with luck there will be more trips across the pond soon.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 7, 2021)

AlanF said:


> had my second Pfizer today so with luck there will be more trips across the pond soon.



Hi Alan.
Has your 5G reception improved more this time than after the first jab? 

Cheers, Graham.
PS, Bill knows where you are!


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 7, 2021)

AlanF said:


> There seem to be two approaches - enhancing colours vs natural colouring. I always try to have the colours as lifelike as I can remember. Here are some of my Northern Cardinals I took on one of my USA trips (all with the 100-400mm II + 5DSR) - had my second Pfizer today so with luck there will be more trips across the pond soon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 196778
> ...


Beautiful photos, Alan.

The male Northern cardinals I have here are almost too saturated to start with, as they're almost a bright red ball in the photo without any processing - so solid bright red that it's often hard to see the feather contrast. The females aren't as bright, but have a great variety of different colors (not wood-duck colors but still about as colorful as I'll get around here). The Carolina wren is really colorful inherently, as are the male House finches that have a very deep red head & neck area. But there are a lot of other birds that look like, ... , well ordinary birds. That's not a bad thing, but my birds in view are usually in the shaded part of the tree which makes them not nearly as pretty or colorful as they could be - which is where I try to pull out their color even if they're dark with a brighter background further off.

Yesterday my wife and I went out for the first time (this year) on a long nature hike and I took some "birding" photos of a large bird at the top of a tree really high up, and another was of a woodpecker up high & very far away (with no access to get closer). The RF 100-500L also excels at taking close up photos of the small wild flowers (with big background blur) that were all around, which is one of the amazing thing about that lens and the biggest reason I bought it - it's so versatile.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 7, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful photos, Alan.
> 
> The male Northern cardinals I have here are almost too saturated to start with, as they're almost a bright red ball in the photo without any processing - so solid bright red that it's often hard to see the feather contrast. The females aren't as bright, but have a great variety of different colors (not wood-duck colors but still about as colorful as I'll get around here). The Carolina wren is really colorful inherently, as are the male House finches that have a very deep red head & neck area. But there are a lot of other birds that look like, ... , well ordinary birds. That's not a bad thing, but my birds in view are usually in the shaded part of the tree which makes them not nearly as pretty or colorful as they could be - which is where I try to pull out their color even if they're dark with a brighter background further off.
> 
> Yesterday my wife and I went out for the first time (this year) on a long nature hike and I took some "birding" photos of a large bird at the top of a tree really high up, and another was of a woodpecker up high & very far away (with no access to get closer). The RF 100-500L also excels at taking close up photos of the small wild flowers (with big background blur) that were all around, which is one of the amazing thing about that lens and the biggest reason I bought it - it's so versatile.


For the likes of us, the 100-500mm is perfect - light enough to carry on long hikes, sharp and can take close ups and zoom out. Mind you, the 100-400mm II is in the same league, and I am hanging on to my old lens to go with the 5DSR as my second camera and my wife finds it easy to use.


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2021)

Very nice pictures, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Bing has a handy website tool to look up varieties of birds. Just add your image and Bing will attempt to local similar images. This generally has links to websites with the type of bird. This is what I typically do when trying to find out the name of a bird. https://www.bing.com/visualsearch


Interesting! I have to check this - at least for a birds that I have no idea what they are! On other hand - I have seen plenty of misidentified photos on the Internet and you easily can get in trouble... Sometimes the differences are so small and the info in the photo is just not enough.
I still think there is nothing better of few good books and careful reading (few books because in every book you may find some small things that can help you in case of doubt!). 
Just for example: I don't believe a real ornithologist will use Bing to ID a bird! It needs more than Bing. On other hand Bing I hope can help you to narrow the scope of your search if you use it with grayn of salt and... well you are again in the teritory of the good books!


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2021)

Dockland said:


> I gave it a try again this evening. Not really happy with the composition but anyway.
> 
> R5 - RF 100-500
> 
> View attachment 196759


Composition will come later - try what you need from the combo!


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> There seem to be two approaches - enhancing colours vs natural colouring. I always try to have the colours as lifelike as I can remember. Here are some of my Northern Cardinals I took on one of my USA trips (all with the 100-400mm II + 5DSR) - had my second Pfizer today so with luck there will be more trips across the pond soon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 196778
> ...


I can add plenty of photos of that bird were you don't need to enhance the colors (because we have it here - on the island and it's not anything rare). On other hand every one has his different approach... Like it or not!


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2021)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> Has your 5G reception improved more this time than after the first jab?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> PS, Bill knows where you are!


Don't be so fast - there is a lot of uncertainty so far: the things have to be synchronized between the governments and it will take a time (I afraid - a lot of time). 
I'm suppose to be fully resistant (ha, ha - don't forget that 5-6%!!!) and still have a problem to think about going to Europe for example - I may have a problem to return!


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2021)

OK, I worked all the Good Friday and few hours into Saturday (I had to... Specifics of the profession...). Today was a day off (compensation, kind of...). Finally got my Wandering Tattler in the breeding plumage (almost or fully complete!). First photo was randomly chosen between many others of "non-breeding". The second is from today - finally! It's not rare migrant here but up to now I always had a photos taken from a lot of distance for the "breeders)! Compare the birds - it's the same species!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 8, 2021)

ISv said:


> Interesting! I have to check this - at least for a birds that I have no idea what they are! On other hand - I have seen plenty of misidentified photos on the Internet and you easily can get in trouble... Sometimes the differences are so small and the info in the photo is just not enough.
> I still think there is nothing better of few good books and careful reading (few books because in every book you may find some small things that can help you in case of doubt!).
> Just for example: I don't believe a real ornithologist will use Bing to ID a bird! It needs more than Bing. On other hand Bing I hope can help you to narrow the scope of your search if you use it with grayn of salt and... well you are again in the teritory of the good books!


Bingo, you hit it on the head.


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2021)

ISv said:


> Don't be so fast - there is a lot of uncertainty so far: the things have to be synchronized between the governments and it will take a time (I afraid - a lot of time).
> I'm suppose to be fully resistant (ha, ha - don't forget that 5-6%!!!) and still have a problem to think about going to Europe for example - I may have a problem to return!


Oops. sorry - it has to be a comment to Alan's comment not to your comment... Damn it! - after that much comments I forgot what I'm going to comment on !!!


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Now that Spring has finally arrived here in the PNW we are starting to get a nice variety of birds. This little Pine Siskin decided to drop in yesterday. They are hard to distinguish from the female House Finch. The beak is the giveaway but you can also spot a bit of yellow on the Pine Siskin's wings.
> View attachment 196767


The beak is there... I don't want to speculate about the yellows on the wings (simply because I don't see it on the photos!). But the forked tail is there and I can see it clear! Don't restrict your comparison to what you read in "All about birds" - they are taking short cuts time to time: because the "long ways" are really long and need some knowledge from the person who is doing it!


----------



## Dockland (Apr 8, 2021)

It's a joy to shoot with the R5 and this lens. Thank you for your encouraging words. These birds are kind of static and doesn't move that much. I'll try go get more action shots and post them in the BIF thread. 
But anyway, great camera and lens. Just can't praise it enough


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 8, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Bing has a handy website tool to look up varieties of birds. Just add your image and Bing will attempt to local similar images. This generally has links to websites with the type of bird. This is what I typically do when trying to find out the name of a bird. https://www.bing.com/visualsearch


Thanks for the link to Bing, macrunning. But I do have this question about it: When you upload a photo (for name recognition purposes) does it go into their photos which can be seen by others? If so, is there a control to disable that?


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm hoping that those seeing this can help me out? I've been asked to hang 8 photos for display in my little town's gallery over the summer. I have one (my kitten Ollie) going in for sure, and I'm going to use my bird photos for the remaining 7. I have 14 bird photos that I think might be the best received, so I have to choose 7 and not use the other 7. Some of my choices you've already seen, and some I haven't yet sent out. I'll post all 14 here (in 2 posts since we're limited to posting 10 per post) with numbers on the photos.

If you have the time to respond, let me know which are your favorites (or worst ones), or which 7 you think are best to show. I'd really like your feedback since my wife and I have different favorites (as others probably would, too).

#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7




#8




#9




#10




(#11:14 will be in the next post)


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 8, 2021)

(continued)

#11




#12




#13




#14




That's it. Thanks for your help (if you're interested).


----------



## Dockland (Apr 8, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> (continued)
> 
> #11
> View attachment 196813
> ...



Number 5 and 13


----------



## Raptors (Apr 8, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> (continued)
> 
> #11
> View attachment 196813
> ...


My favourites (not in any specific order) 
1,3,5,7,10,12,13
All great pictures!!


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Apr 8, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> (cont/..


Nice series usern4cr,

For my favourites, I'd pick: 2,5,7,12,14.

Good luck.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 8, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Number 5 and 13





Raptors said:


> My favourites (not in any specific order)
> 1,3,5,7,10,12,13
> All great pictures!!


Thanks, Dockland & Raptors! 
Gee - this is fun!

But seriously, I'm glad you enjoyed them. I have to say that there are bird photos from others here that I really adore even more than what I've happened upon. And the colors in the wood-duck have set the bar so high for that, that somehow I don't think my backyard will ever even come close to it.

So, I guess it's time to travel! Oh wait, have they opened the borders yet?


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 8, 2021)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Nice series usern4cr,
> 
> For my favourites, I'd pick: 2,5,7,12,14.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks, StoicalEtcher!
I didn't know what would happen with responses, but I'm very thankful for all that I've got.
It's really interesting in such a short period. There are 7 of them that are neck and neck as far as the favorites that I've received, 5 of them that are the least favorites (by far), and 2 that are in-between. And one of the least favorites is one of my favorites (hmmm, it just goes to show ... )
But I do think that it will really help me show photos that are better received by those who get to see them (even in my little town). So thanks, again!


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2021)

Another beautiful series. I really like your pictures. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 8, 2021)

I'd go for 13 and 14, which stand out for me.


----------



## Cog (Apr 8, 2021)

R5 1.6x crop mode + 1.4x converter


----------



## Cog (Apr 8, 2021)

R5 1.6x crop mode


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2021)

Very nice shots, Cog. I especially like the second one.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 8, 2021)

Click said:


> Another beautiful series. I really like your pictures. Well done, usern4cr.





AlanF said:


> I'd go for 13 and 14, which stand out for me.


Thanks Click and AlanF. It's not everyday you get a heavy ice storm. Ours was a doozie, taking down tree branches & sometimes trees. After it hit there weren't any birds anywhere that I could see. It took them a while to come back - I'm guessing the flew Southward, as you didn't have to go far before it became warm enough to avoid the thick ice covering everything.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 8, 2021)

Cog said:


> R5 1.6x crop mode


Very nice pictures, Cog. I've never thought of using the 1.6x crop mode before. In addition to the more zoomed in image displayed and the smaller file, can you still get a smaller raw file or cRaw file with it? And can you assign a button to toggle between crop and regular mode or do you have to go through the menu system for it?


----------



## Dockland (Apr 8, 2021)

I liked this one. R5 eye autofocus/tracking does it's thing


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 8, 2021)

Dockland said:


> I liked this one. R5 eye autofocus/tracking does it's thing
> 
> 
> View attachment 196817


Beautiful colors, Dockland! The animal eye AF is maybe the best thing (to me) on the R5. I've just given the focusing to the camera and am glad I can have a back button focus for single spot and another for eye AF. It works great most of the time. When it doesn't I'm sure the QP AF in a future body will fix that and work perfectly almost all the time! I think the QP will be a big enough step that I might wait until one of the bodies finally comes with it for a 2nd body.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 8, 2021)

ISv said:


> Oops. sorry - it has to be a comment to Alan's comment not to your comment... Damn it! - after that much comments I forgot what I'm going to comment on !!!


Hi ISv.
No worries, I did wonder what you meant, but never mind, we call that a brain fart here! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 8, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful colors, Dockland! The animal eye AF is maybe the best thing (to me) on the R5. I've just given the focusing to the camera and am glad I can have a back button focus for single spot and another for eye AF. It works great most of the time. When it doesn't I'm sure the QP AF in a future body will fix that and work perfectly almost all the time! I think the QP will be a big enough step that I might wait until one of the bodies finally comes with it for a 2nd body.


Same here about the eyeAF, but in addition it's the ability to lock on to a bird and track it swimming far away. My DSLRs are still great for BIF.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Same here about the eyeAF, but in addition it's the ability to lock on to a bird and track it swimming far away. My DSLRs are still great for BIF.


Yes, I include the "lock & tracking" part in with the animal eye AF in general. But it is an additional task besides the initial locating. I agree that it's really great on the R5! (or more like "totally stunning!"). I can't wait to see how much better their QP AF is! I don't really care about MP above 45MP - I'll take it or leave it, but just give me QP AF next!!!!

You've been into BIF way more than me. I'll try to get into it in the future, once I'm out traveling to where I can see more variety than just my back yard feeder area. But I know it's a LOT harder, and so the tracking is way more important with BIF than BNF (birds NOT flying!)


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 9, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> (continued)
> 
> #11
> View attachment 196813
> ...


1, 5, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2021)

Very nice close-up. Well done, Dockland.

​


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 9, 2021)

ISO64 said:


> 1, 5, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14


Thank you, ISO64.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 9, 2021)

Dockland said:


> I liked this one. R5 eye autofocus/tracking does it's thing
> 
> 
> View attachment 196817
> Niceshot. Beautiful colors.


----------



## Cog (Apr 9, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Cog. I especially like the second one.


Thank you, Click!


usern4cr said:


> Very nice pictures, Cog. I've never thought of using the 1.6x crop mode before. In addition to the more zoomed in image displayed and the smaller file, can you still get a smaller raw file or cRaw file with it? And can you assign a button to toggle between crop and regular mode or do you have to go through the menu system for it?


Thank you! Technically, it should be the same output with a cropped file or a crop mode (I'm assuming) but you're right, it's sometimes convenient to see a bigger picture in a viewfinder. I haven't tried cRAW yet, but I hear people who use it find no visible difference. So I'll give it a try. And yes, I assigned the FULL-Crop function in the menu to the DOF button.


----------



## Cog (Apr 9, 2021)

The daylight version


----------



## Cog (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Cog (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Cog (Apr 9, 2021)

A western reef heron


----------



## tron (Apr 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Wren, Marsh Tit, Chiffchaff, Female Pheasant and Wren singing this morning. R5 + 100-500mm.
> 
> View attachment 196703
> View attachment 196704
> ...


Alan, there is almost a month since my Chiffchaff friend visited my balcony. Now I know why!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 9, 2021)

Normally I don't promote any apps. But this here is great (available for both, andriod and iOS; I linked to AppStore):
BirdNET , bird song identification.
BirdNET is a joint project of the Cornell Lab of Ornithology and Chemnitz University of Technology.

Without it, it would have been much more difficult for me to determine this little dunnock (_prunella modularis_) and its beautiful song


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 9, 2021)

Dockland said:


> I liked this one. R5 eye autofocus/tracking does it's thing


Abosolutely superb portrait. Love it


----------



## AlanF (Apr 9, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Normally I don't promote any apps. But this here is great (available for both, andriod and iOS; I linked to AppStore):
> BirdNET , bird song identification.
> BirdNET is a joint project of the Cornell Lab of Ornithology and Chemnitz University of Technology.
> 
> ...


Collins Bird Guide has songs and calls for every bird in it. It's my go to.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Collins Bird Guide has songs and calls for every bird in it. It's my go to.


Thanks. I‘ll take a closer look.


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 10, 2021)

A Hooded Merganser swimming in a golden pond .
The vegetation below the water hasn't turned green yet and it has golden color under direct sun. 
R5 + RF 100-500.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 10, 2021)

I've never seen so much color saturation like in these pics of a blue tit.
It was a bright sunny day, like lots before. So really good light. But never before the colors of a blue tit have been so jazzy before. 
In post I only adapted the WB to day, did some reframing, and slight sharpening. But no change to saturation or contrast.
So color is OOC.









Edit: and - I just forgot - in the end it's turning its back on me


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2021)

Lovely shots, Maximilian.


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> A Hooded Merganser swimming in a golden pond .
> The vegetation below the water hasn't turned green yet and it has golden color under direct sun.
> R5 + RF 100-500.



Very nice picture, bhf3737.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 10, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, Maximilian.


Thanks Click.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 10, 2021)

I'd like to thank all those that gave me feedback on their preferred bird photos of mine to frame & hang (along with others) in our little town's gallery for the summer. I'm new to this all and honored to be part of it. I've never sold a single piece, but the kind feedback on them is reward enough.

I've got the voter's top 7 printed out and wanted to mention what everyone's preferences was. The number of votes for each is shown below and the photos are re-shown (in thumbnails) respectively. (note: photo #1 was taken at ISO 12,800 so I've re-done it to (hopefully) look a little better with less noise)

Photo: 1, 14, 5
Votes: 17, 17, 15








Photo: 07, 10, 12, 3
Votes: 13, 12, 12, 10







The remaining 7 were:
Photo: 13, 9, 8, 4, 11, 2, 6 
Votes: 07, 6, 5, 4, 04, 2, 0


For those interested, the "8th" framed photo I'm putting up is of Ollie, a year ago when just a wee kitten (from my Oly EM1_II camera)
as seen in the thread: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/jolly-ollie-advent-calendar-2020.39772/ 



Thanks again.


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2021)

Another beautiful series, usern4cr. Well done.

I love your cat.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 10, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I'd like to thank all those that gave me feedback on their preferred bird photos of mine to frame & hang (along with others) in our little town's gallery for the summer. I'm new to this all and honored to be part of it. I've never sold a single piece, but the kind feedback on them is reward enough.
> 
> I've got the voter's top 7 printed out and wanted to mention what everyone's preferences was. The number of votes for each is shown below and the photos are re-shown (in thumbnails) respectively. (note: photo #1 was taken at ISO 12,800 so I've re-done it to (hopefully) look a little better with less noise)
> 
> ...


I really hesitate to offer critical commentary and I wouldn't if it were not for the fact that what I'm going to say was directed my way here in the forum about 8 years ago by a pretty knowledgeable individual. Many bird lovers like me also suffer from GAS. We tend to put all our focus on our subject such as how sharp it is, how much detail in the eyelashes, how brilliant the colours and so forth and... possibly neglect the composition, which is more than just the bird. I was told to not crop so tightly on the bird; allow it to have some context, particularly if there are interesting shapes or elements in the photo that will actually direct the viewers eye to the subject. Along with that is the general comment of not always placing the subject in the centre of the photo. Of course these are just guidelines, not hard and fast rules and of course we still live in a free society where we can be individuals. FWIW Of course, I like these photos in case that might be in doubt.

Jack


----------



## Cog (Apr 10, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> I really hesitate to offer critical commentary and I wouldn't if it were not for the fact that what I'm going to say was directed my way here in the forum about 8 years ago by a pretty knowledgeable individual. Many bird lovers like me also suffer from GAS. We tend to put all our focus on our subject such as how sharp it is, how much detail in the eyelashes, how brilliant the colours and so forth and... possibly neglect the composition, which is more than just the bird. I was told to not crop so tightly on the bird; allow it to have some context, particularly if there are interesting shapes or elements in the photo that will actually direct the viewers eye to the subject. Along with that is the general comment of not always placing the subject in the centre of the photo. Of course these are just guidelines, not hard and fast rules and of course we still live in a free society where we can be individuals. FWIW Of course, I like these photos in case that might be in doubt.
> 
> Jack


Totally agree! My personal two pence is to try avoiding too many branches in the photo. Branches can make a nice frame, but not a background. This recommendation will make bird photography a more challenging activity, but it's worth it.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2021)

Very nice picture, Dockland.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 11, 2021)

Click said:


> Another beautiful series, usern4cr. Well done.
> 
> I love your cat.


Thanks, Click!

I wish Ollie could be a young kitten forever! - 'Course I wouldn't mind being young and playful forever, either! 
The chances to take such "cute" photos are so fleeting! I wish I had embraced those moments more, but that's life!


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 11, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> I really hesitate to offer critical commentary and I wouldn't if it were not for the fact that what I'm going to say was directed my way here in the forum about 8 years ago by a pretty knowledgeable individual. Many bird lovers like me also suffer from GAS. We tend to put all our focus on our subject such as how sharp it is, how much detail in the eyelashes, how brilliant the colours and so forth and... possibly neglect the composition, which is more than just the bird. I was told to not crop so tightly on the bird; allow it to have some context, particularly if there are interesting shapes or elements in the photo that will actually direct the viewers eye to the subject. Along with that is the general comment of not always placing the subject in the centre of the photo. Of course these are just guidelines, not hard and fast rules and of course we still live in a free society where we can be individuals. FWIW Of course, I like these photos in case that might be in doubt.
> 
> Jack


Thanks, Jack.

I haven't really studied the art of how to position & crop subjects for photography (but I probably should have!).
I do know about the rule of thirds, and leading the eye into the subject area with forground/middleground/distance (well, for landscapes).
But I end up just cropping & positioning things so that they just seem to work for me visually, while trying to have eyes on one of the 1/3rd lines if possible.
Cropping tight or keeping wide open is something I consider based on how interesting the background is, and how interesting the subject is. I often try different combinations of sizing as well as portrait/landscape orientations. 

It's something that I hope to get better at as I do it more (as in all things in life, if possible).
I'm glad you like these, and I'll always welcome suggestions regarding what might make them better.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, Jack.
> 
> I haven't really studied the art of how to position & crop subjects for photography (but I probably should have!).
> I do know about the rule of thirds, and leading the eye into the subject area with forground/middleground/distance (well, for landscapes).
> ...


Well, I'm in the same boat with a desire but I'm not trained, so I, like you, am always looking at ways to improve my vision. Never the less, all this must remain fun or it's pointless (unless we wish to go commercial of course).

Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 11, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> (continued)
> 
> #11
> View attachment 196813
> ...


My own favorite is # 13 but I like every thing with an ice and snow... Nostalgia, it means I'm biased!


----------



## ISv (Apr 11, 2021)

Cog said:


> Totally agree! My personal two pence is to try avoiding too many branches in the photo. Branches can make a nice frame, but not a background. This recommendation will make bird photography a more challenging activity, but it's worth it.


If you look at the pure photo-aspect it's totally right!
But:
1. I'm taking photos regularly, no mater what is in front of me - rare or very common bird. I think photography is not just an art - it's also kind of sport. Keeping your skills fresh will help you also in the moment when you need every thing from yourself to get that rare bird/interesting scene... Your fingers should know where they have to push/rotate "without engaging your mind" because you are busy with framing or so...
2. Sometimes you know the opportunity to get a photo of that bird is low/to extremely low - and you shoot anyway (and you perfectly know that from pure photog point you are getting something of low quality). But you just got something interesting (from birders perspective)!
3. If we were posting here just the very best (from photogs point of view!) this topic wouldn't have that many participants - there is something else here... And I personally like it!!!

And finally (damn it - I got tired of so much typing!!!) -some photos from today. Nothing interesting, I'm just keeping myself fit...
White Tern - from adult (in very bad, harshly contrasting light!) to the babies of the whitish form and to the brownish form. And few of the Red-vented Bulbul.
Sorry for the branches but it didn't pop up for better photo !


----------



## Cog (Apr 11, 2021)

ISv said:


> If you look at the pure photo-aspect it's totally right!
> But:
> 1. I'm taking photos regularly, no mater what is in front of me - rare or very common bird. I think photography is not just an art - it's also kind of sport. Keeping your skills fresh will help you also in the moment when you need every thing from yourself to get that rare bird/interesting scene... Your fingers should know where they have to push/rotate "without engaging your mind" because you are busy with framing or so...
> 2. Sometimes you know the opportunity to get a photo of that bird is low/to extremely low - and you shoot anyway (and you perfectly know that from pure photog point you are getting something of low quality). But you just got something interesting (from birders perspective)!
> ...


Great photos! And I concur with every sentence in you long text. I'm doing exactly the same. And I didn't want to offend anybody. The key word in my previous post was "trying"!


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2021)

Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2021)

We take bird photos for a number of reasons, including: for the record of our bird watching and for identification; to capture a rare bird, which is exciting for us and maybe of general interest; to capture birds in action doing things that birds do; and to produce artistically satisfying compositions. My own route in bird photography proceeded time wise in that order, and I now try my hand at all of them. Taking bird photos give me great joy and adds purpose to all of my recreational walks and holidays and I carry a camera and lightweight telephoto lens just about everywhere I go and find time during breaks in meetings to take photos. Where the bird per se is of prime importance, then composition is subsidiary. For common birds, then composition becomes more important, in my mind.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 11, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Well, I'm in the same boat with a desire but I'm not trained, so I, like you, am always looking at ways to improve my vision. Never the less, all this must remain fun or it's pointless (unless we wish to go commercial of course).
> 
> Jack


I agree. If someone wants to buy something of mine then I'm glad to sell it (and it would be a thrill) but I'm retired and enjoy whatever "hobby" I want at the moment and the last thing I'd want is to try to make money in photography which (I assume) is a really tough way for even long-time professionals to make a good living at currently.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 11, 2021)

ISv said:


> My own favorite is # 13 but I like every thing with an ice and snow... Nostalgia, it means I'm biased!


Thanks, ISv. Ice & snow are a rarity here, so I tried to take hours of bird photos with it while I could.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, ISv. Ice & snow are a rarity here, so I tried to take hours of bird photos with it while I could.


Funny, yesterday I was out with a light jacket (+8C) in the sun on dry earth visiting my pair of Canada geese who appear to be planning to nest, perhaps once again on my playhouse roof. And then I heard thunder and saw ominous clouds and within an hour the *snow* was falling like crazy. Now it's morning and I'm heading out with the camera - everything is laden with snow and ice and it's -3C. No rarity here but still beautiful. This is not today's shot but with some luck, maybe I can match it


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Funny, yesterday I was out with a light jacket (+8C) in the sun on dry earth visiting my pair of Canada geese who appear to be planning to nest, perhaps once again on my playhouse roof. And then I heard thunder and saw ominous clouds and within an hour the *snow* was falling like crazy. Now it's morning and I'm heading out with the camera - everything is laden with snow and ice and it's -3C. No rarity here but still beautiful. This is not today's shot but with some luck, maybe I can match it


Beautiful composition!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Funny, yesterday I was out with a light jacket (+8C) in the sun on dry earth visiting my pair of Canada geese who appear to be planning to nest, perhaps once again on my playhouse roof. And then I heard thunder and saw ominous clouds and within an hour the *snow* was falling like crazy. Now it's morning and I'm heading out with the camera - everything is laden with snow and ice and it's -3C. No rarity here but still beautiful. This is not today's shot but with some luck, maybe I can match it


I'm all for everyone taking pictures for whatever reason they choose. Hiking is good exercise and why not with a camera!! However, if someone were to mention selling their pictures I would assume that they want their pictures to appeal to a broad audience (more sales) and be striking (more sales) and this then presupposes an interest in composition. I happen to be burdened with an upbringing that was always pushing me to perfection and so my perspective is influenced by that - I often wish it were not. 

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2021)

Beautiful picture, Jack.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Apr 11, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Funny, yesterday I was out with a light jacket (+8C) in the sun on dry earth visiting my pair of Canada geese who appear to be planning to nest, perhaps once again on my playhouse roof. And then I heard thunder and saw ominous clouds and within an hour the *snow* was falling like crazy. Now it's morning and I'm heading out with the camera - everything is laden with snow and ice and it's -3C. No rarity here but still beautiful. This is not today's shot but with some luck, maybe I can match it


Excellent shot Jack - really lovely. With no disrespect intended to others, for me it's one of the best shots on this thread, and I've been through from page one (over the years).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2021)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Excellent shot Jack - really lovely. With no disrespect intended to others, for me it's one of the best shots on this thread, and I've been through from page one (over the years).


That's quite the compliment. I'll take it even if it's not quite that deserving.  I'd hate to be seen as trying to make out friendly interactions competitive. 

I did get a couple of shots in the snow on my brief walk earlier today

but I think the birds must be waiting for it to melt and hiding out.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm all for everyone taking pictures for whatever reason they choose. Hiking is good exercise and why not with a camera!! However, if someone were to mention selling their pictures I would assume that they want their pictures to appeal to a broad audience (more sales) and be striking (more sales) and this then presupposes an interest in composition. I happen to be burdened with an upbringing that was always pushing me to perfection and so my perspective is influenced by that - I often wish it were not.
> 
> Jack


If a thing is worth doing, it is worth doing badly.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 11, 2021)

No, if a thing is not worth doing make sure you do it badly. Consistency! This guy is not sure it's worth doing. He hung there like this for at least 10 minutes, even as I walked around the other side. I think he's depressed given the other side of the stump is a mass of snow!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2021)

Cold but sunny here this morning. European Goldfinch (R5/100-500).


----------



## ISv (Apr 12, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> No, if a thing is not worth doing make sure you do it badly. Consistency! This guy is not sure it's worth doing. He hung there like this for at least 10 minutes, even as I walked around the other side. I think he's depressed given the other side of the stump is a mass of snow!
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 196865


Excellent shots Jack - you match the older one!


----------



## ISv (Apr 12, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Cold but sunny here this morning. European Goldfinch (R5/100-500).
> 
> View attachment 196872


To many branches but I still love it! It seems the Spring is coming to you (if not there already - judging by the new leaves)!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 12, 2021)

ISv said:


> Excellent shots Jack - you match the older one!


I was thinking maybe you were referring to the chickadee being posted some time back - it could have been. Here is another from the same general time that I also might have posted - I'm losing track with so many not being properly identified. I'm reprocessing some because back in the day I would push the shadow and highlight sliders too much, not realizing how I was killing the contrast.



Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2021)

Jack and Alan,

Beautiful pictures, guys.


----------



## JustUs7 (Apr 12, 2021)

Rented the RF 600mm f/11 and put it on the RP. These were moved to my phone using Camera Connect. Down sampled with minimal edits in Apple Photos.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Apr 12, 2021)

My first woodpecker. Not the cleanest shot and rather naff lighting, but I know where he hangs out for next time.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2021)

MamilyGuy and Codebunny,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Cold but sunny here this morning. European Goldfinch (R5/100-500).
> 
> View attachment 196872


Posting this brought back memories of a lovely day in Peggy's Cove in NS when I was entertained by an American Goldfinch, taken with a Tamron 150-600mm on my 5DIII. Reprocessing with modern software has made the images more crisp. The old Tammy is a pretty good lens and a real breakthrough for cheap but quality long telephotos.


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2021)

Beautiful shots. I especially like the second one. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 13, 2021)

Still struggling a bit on photographing the little birds, but, well, here we are. The morning started out with rain, but I did get out as soon as it cleared up so the light was a bit harsh this outing. Found this little guy near the parking lot and he obliged by posing for a few portraits in the harsh mid-morning light.


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2021)

Lovely shot, henryL.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 13, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Posting this brought back memories of a lovely day in Peggy's Cove in NS when I was entertained by an American Goldfinch, taken with a Tamron 150-600mm on my 5DIII. Reprocessing with modern software has made the images more crisp. The old Tammy is a pretty good lens and a real breakthrough for cheap but quality long telephotos.
> 
> View attachment 196912
> View attachment 196913


It's not often that the background flower in a beautiful bird shot is also beautiful and in focus - but you did it this time! Well done!


----------



## JustUs7 (Apr 14, 2021)

More birds with the RF 600 f/11 at Sanibel Island, Florida. Pipers, I think?


----------



## pape2 (Apr 14, 2021)

I was lurking on seashore yesterday.
Two crane landed like 30meter from me. Shooted it on flight and another when it made spring scream.
Then slowly lowered camera and just watched what they doing ,bad place to take pictures ,lot of reeds wawing on wind.
Obviously they were totally unaware of me, watched them treating their feathers like 5min.
Raised camera slowly again looked through like 1min and changed spot autofocus, they continued what they were doing.
Then shooted like 3 fast shot,and immediately cranes raised their heads and freezed to look around.
I think shutter sound freaked them out.
Now they stalked around nervous and made usual alarm shouts and fled away couple min later.
I think silent shutter matters when shooting truelly wild birds on close ranges without blind.
Sorry about bad pics just wanted to prove they dont like shutter sound.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2021)

pape2 said:


> I was lurking on seashore yesterday.
> Two crane landed like 30meter from me. Shooted it on flight and another when it made spring scream.
> Then slowly lowered camera and just watched what they doing ,bad place to take pictures ,lot of reeds wawing on wind.
> Obviously they were totally unaware of me, watched them treating their feathers like 5min.
> ...


The completely silent shutter for ES on the R5 is eerie. I have gone back to the EFCS, which is almost silent. Definitely an improvement in sound over the old mechanical, some of which sounded like motorbikes.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 14, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The completely silent shutter for ES on the R5 is eerie. I have gone back to the EFCS, which is almost silent. Definitely an improvement in sound over the old mechanical, some of which sounded like motorbikes.


I have gone back to EFCS, because full ES has:
* a forced 20 FPS photo rate - too many almost identical photos to wade through. They need to have (at minimum) a high/mid/low FPS setting to let user decide what they want.
* a loss of 2 stops (to my understanding) of IQ (this I can live with for truly silent operation)
Canon needs to issue a firmware update with user FPS settings with ES. Then I'd be OK with using it.

But I think EFCS is still quite loud (which I know can't be changed), and (I find) it does still scare away birds.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 14, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I have gone back to EFCS, because full ES has:
> * a forced 20 FPS photo rate - too many almost identical photos to wade through. They need to have (at minimum) a high/mid/low FPS setting to let user decide what they want.
> * a loss of 2 stops (to my understanding) of IQ (this I can live with for truly silent operation)
> Canon needs to issue a firmware update with user FPS settings with ES. Then I'd be OK with using it.
> ...


My 1DX2 allows the user to set the number of shots on a shutter press. I gather you're saying the R5 has no such control. Reducing the FPS from 20 seems desirable but for me shooting at 14 FPS if there was action was what I wanted not less, so around a second's worth or so. Any thoughts? My R5 is now in the mail.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2021)

20fps this morning. A Chiffchaff. I was pleased with the colouring as they can be rather dull, and the overall effect is rather like old-fashioned sepia.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 15, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> My 1DX2 allows the user to set the number of shots on a shutter press. I gather you're saying the R5 has no such control. Reducing the FPS from 20 seems desirable but for me shooting at 14 FPS if there was action was what I wanted not less, so around a second's worth or so. Any thoughts? My R5 is now in the mail.
> 
> Jack


Well, it's a trivially simple thing to allow the user to specify the FPS rate they want in a menu setting. Either hi/mid/lo or just let them enter a # directly or rotate through a menu with more options (like they have for shutter speed or aperture or ISO or EV offset). It's such a simple choice to offer that I'm amazed that they don't do it, especially since it's just a pure software patch they could add to a future firmware update. Also, they have the hi/mid/lo setting already working when *not* in full ES mode, and when you switch your mode to ES then why can't they just keep the hi/mid/lo setting you already entered? That's the obvious & easy solution. It's such a DUH! issue that it's embarrassing to not fix it.


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 15, 2021)

Common grackle...
Anything but common with such colourfull iridescence
7D2, 100-400 4.5-5.6 LII + 1.4xIII
ISO 320, 1/500s, f9 +2/3 EV


----------



## Cog (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Cog (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Maximilian (Apr 15, 2021)

Magpies!
I have a really ambivalent relatonship to them:
They look really beautiful, but when they sing...
I am absoutely fascinated by their intelligence, but it's horrifying how they use it when they go nesting...
And I remember one spring in my childhood when a gang of about ten of them went through my neighbourhood and that year I never heard any bird singing again, because all that survived had fled. 
(I know that is just nature, but...)


----------



## Dockland (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2021)

Beautiful. I really like this picture. Well done, Dockland.


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2021)

ISO64 said:


> Common grackle...
> Anything but common with such colourfull iridescence
> 7D2, 100-400 4.5-5.6 LII + 1.4xIII
> ISO 320, 1/500s, f9 +2/3 EV



Very nice shot. I love the colours. Nicely done.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2021)

Dockland said:


> View attachment 196982


How did you get so close?


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Magpies!
> I have a really ambivalent relatonship to them:
> They look really beautiful, but when they sing...
> I am absoutely fascinated by their intelligence, but it's horrifying how they use it when they go nesting...
> ...


The b****s predated the Longtailed Tits nest in my garden. I don't like them.


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 15, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot. I love the colours. Nicely done.


Click, thanks!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 15, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The b****s predated the Longtailed Tits nest in my garden. I don't like them.


Fully understand


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Magpies!
> I have a really ambivalent relatonship to them:
> They look really beautiful, but when they sing...
> I am absoutely fascinated by their intelligence, but it's horrifying how they use it when they go nesting...
> ...


How well I relate. As a child I scaled a poplar tree to the height of the nest (very high), reached in and had fun throwing the eggs. Later on, it was my 22 that was used against them (with limited success). One day I caught a baby and brought it home, suggesting it was going to become my pet. My father would hear non of it and I ended up ... In case you're concerned, I would never have the heart to do such things now.  The sound of a young family is something else! Nice shots!

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 15, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Magpies!
> I have a really ambivalent relatonship to them:
> They look really beautiful, but when they sing...
> I am absoutely fascinated by their intelligence, but it's horrifying how they use it when they go nesting...
> ...


Hi Maximilian. 
The mafia of the bird world!
Nice shots.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 15, 2021)

This time last year I spent every day watching Longtailed Tits building a nest and then flying in with insects to feed the chicks. Here is the nest, the female inside it, the predated nest, and the arrogant, strutting, Magpie murderer.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2021)

AlanF said:


> This time last year I spent every day watching Longtailed Tits building a nest and then flying in with insects to feed the chicks. Here is the nest, the female inside it, the predated nest, and the arrogant, strutting, Magpie murderer.
> 
> View attachment 196985
> View attachment 196986
> ...


What an appropriate description!

Jack


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 16, 2021)

Somehow I have a really bad feeling, to awaken all these bad and also at least ambivalent feelings in you, Alan, Jack and Graham. 
As I said a very ambivalent bird. 
Sorry for that.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 16, 2021)

So "now for something completely different": 
Yet another blue tit series. This time in a chestnut tree and it was singing really lovely (last pic):


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 16, 2021)

Here's some more Winter photos, from where I left off a while ago.
(R5 & RF 100-500L)





















Cheers!


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2021)

Very nice shots. Well done, Usern4cr.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> So "now for something completely different":
> Yet another blue tit series. This time in a chestnut tree and it was singing really lovely (last pic):



Lovely shots.




. Nicely done.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 16, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Here's some more Winter photos, from where I left off a while ago.
> (R5 & RF 100-500L)
> 
> 
> ...


I just cut my finger on the plumage it's so sharp.


----------



## dcm (Apr 16, 2021)

Ring-necked doves nesting in a backyard blue spruce (R6, 100-400L II, 1.4XIII).

Fortifying the nest before last night's snow in Colorado.



Settled in. Eye AF struggled with the falling snow, close to useless. _EDIT: Later it occurs to me that I might have lowered the AF tracking sensitivity. Keep forgetting the R6 has these advanced features that I use in the 1DXII. The R6 is so much more than a mirrorless 6D._



Snow exposes the nest.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 16, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I just cut my finger on the plumage it's so sharp.


It’s funny, I know sharpness is a thing for all you guys and I’m not knocking it at all, but I was watching a high end fashion and editorial photographer the other day and he was asked about his sharpening technique, he replied he doesn’t do any and he then expanded on why. He took an image of his hand and put it onto a monitor and put his hand next to the monitor, he said ‘as it is they look the same, if I sharpen it then it looks sharper than my hand does in real life’.

It seems to me, and I might be opening myself up to some hate and negativity here but oh well, feathers are known for their softness, that’s why we put them in pillows, when you get to the point that they look sharp enough to cut you have we gone too far? And yes, I appreciate it was a figure of speech but the question really is, is the level of sharpness now seemingly required for well received bird photography an accurate representation of the animal in the wild?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Apr 16, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> It’s funny, I know sharpness is a thing for all you guys and I’m not knocking it at all, but I was watching a high end fashion and editorial photographer the other day and he was asked about his sharpening technique, he replied he doesn’t do any and he then expanded on why. He took an image of his hand and put it onto a monitor and put his hand next to the monitor, he said ‘as it is they look the same, if I sharpen it then it looks sharper than my hand does in real life’.
> 
> It seems to me, and I might be opening myself up to some hate and negativity here but oh well, feathers are known for their softness, that’s why we put them in pillows, when you get to the point that they look sharp enough to cut you have we gone too far? And yes, I appreciate it was a figure of speech but the question really is, is the level of sharpness now seemingly required for well received bird photography an accurate representation of the animal in the wild?


@privatebydesign I do not think having a discussion on adding sharpness or heavy vs light edits are grounds for hate or negativity.

Personally the thing I still struggle the most with is "how far is to far". So for me I always welcome feedback and discussion on anything I post, the likes are awesome but I get the most value from those that are more critical.

Besides I think you have proven over and over again to only add value to discussions on this forum and your input critical or positive is always welcome.

My 2 cents

Edit: I should add that in terms of sharpness I think it depends on the shot and the use case for the photo. If the goal is to capture all the details of a species I think it should be sharp and well detailed. If the goal is to capture the beauty of a subject I think artistic impression leaves it open to be anything from critically sharp to soft and abstract. Since using the tech in the R5 and the R6 I personally find while I enjoy both a critically sharp image and a artistic image am finding I am leaning more and more to images that are softer and more abstract that leave me wondering how that was done.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 16, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> It’s funny, I know sharpness is a thing for all you guys and I’m not knocking it at all, but I was watching a high end fashion and editorial photographer the other day and he was asked about his sharpening technique, he replied he doesn’t do any and he then expanded on why. He took an image of his hand and put it onto a monitor and put his hand next to the monitor, he said ‘as it is they look the same, if I sharpen it then it looks sharper than my hand does in real life’.
> 
> It seems to me, and I might be opening myself up to some hate and negativity here but oh well, feathers are known for their softness, that’s why we put them in pillows, when you get to the point that they look sharp enough to cut you have we gone too far? And yes, I appreciate it was a figure of speech but the question really is, is the level of sharpness now seemingly required for well received bird photography an accurate representation of the animal in the wild?


"It seems to me, and I might be opening myself up to some hate and negativity here but oh well," So you want to provoke us. First: "feathers are known for their softness, that’s why we put them in pillows". a) Not all feathers are soft, they vary a huge amount, which is why special ones like those from Eider Ducks are used for the best pillows as others will prick you; b) irrespective of their softness to the touch, feathers have a beautiful underlying structure and usern4cr is showing that structure that makes up the plumage, and, importantly, softness does not depend on the lack of well-defined structure but depends on being deformable. Secondly, a fashion photographer might have no interest in the details of the structure of a hand but a whole series of people are interested in detail and specialise in macrophotography - his comments are akin to someone who because he lacks interest in a subject dismisses it as irrelevant. I have no interest in fashion photography but I respect that other people do and it is important to them and others.

The level of detail depends on what you are trying to achieve. We bird photographers trade off sharpness against artistic merit and all the other merits of an image from the importance of the action to the rarity of the shot. Some beautiful artistic work lacks detail, and that is not to its detriment. But, we love birds and love seeing them close up and all the detail where appropriate. An out of focus image of a bird that should be sharp is detrimental. The detail in usern4cr images is not oversharpened and reflects reality. Some images are oversharpened and I don't like them


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 16, 2021)

AlanF said:


> "It seems to me, and I might be opening myself up to some hate and negativity here but oh well," So you want to provoke us. First: "feathers are known for their softness, that’s why we put them in pillows". a) Not all feathers are soft, they vary a huge amount, which is why special ones like those from Eider Ducks are used for the best pillows as others will prick you; b) irrespective of their softness to the touch, feathers have a beautiful underlying structure and usern4cr is showing that structure that makes up the plumage, and, importantly, softness does not depend on the lack of well-defined structure but depends on being deformable. Secondly, a fashion photographer might have no interest in the details of the structure of a hand but a whole series of people are interested in detail and specialise in macrophotography - his comments are akin to someone who because he lacks interest in a subject dismisses it as irrelevant. I have no interest in fashion photography but I respect that other people do and it is important to them and others.
> 
> That level of detail depends on what you are trying to achieve. We bird photographers trade off sharpness against artistic merit and all the other merits of an image from the importance of the action to the rarity of the shot. Some beautiful artistic work lacks detail, and that is not to its detriment. But, we love birds and love seeing them close up and all the detail where appropriate. An out of focus image of a bird that should be sharp is detrimental.


Not provoke, that is too confrontational, start a discussion? Yes. What concerns me slightly is the ever increasing seeming requirement for ‘sharpness’ beyond natural levels.

I did not name a photographer and will not, that absolutely was not my point and you know it, my point was much broader.

But it does seem to me this focus on sharpness creates two potential issues, the first is that the subjects cease to look realistic, lets remember the concept of post processing sharpness is all to do with micro contrast levels and the levels seen in a lot of images, not just birding but landscapes, real estate, portraits etc, are no longer ‘natural’. And secondly, people automatically reject otherwise very worthy images because they don’t fit into this current style.

As for the fashion photographer, they must represent the clothes/fashion in a lifelike and realistic way and detail and texture is normally of huge importance.

To me both types of photographer, in ‘representative’ types of images (not artistic interpretations), are looking to achieve the same thing, that is detailed and accurate representations of real world subjects.

I am not picking on bird photographers, I am not questioning the ethics of feeding, cloning out twigs, the general aesthetic of positions or the like, I am making a much broader comment on a current photographic style that is used in some bird photography as well as many other genres. I asked the question here because this is a very well supported area of the site with intelligent and thoughtful contributors.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 16, 2021)

Piping Plovers feeding on the beach.
I tried to get some super closeups to see what they are eating. (They are always pecking away at the shoreline.)


----------



## AlanF (Apr 16, 2021)

Has anyone seen many Chaffinches this year? I have seen hardly any. It was a pleasure to see this morning a handsome male singing away, high up.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2021)

Nice pictures, IslanderMV.

​


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2021)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shots. Well done, Usern4cr.





AlanF said:


> I just cut my finger on the plumage it's so sharp.





privatebydesign said:


> It’s funny, I know sharpness is a thing for all you guys and I’m not knocking it at all, but I was watching a high end fashion and editorial photographer the other day and he was asked about his sharpening technique, he replied he doesn’t do any and he then expanded on why. He took an image of his hand and put it onto a monitor and put his hand next to the monitor, he said ‘as it is they look the same, if I sharpen it then it looks sharper than my hand does in real life’.
> 
> It seems to me, and I might be opening myself up to some hate and negativity here but oh well, feathers are known for their softness, that’s why we put them in pillows, when you get to the point that they look sharp enough to cut you have we gone too far? And yes, I appreciate it was a figure of speech but the question really is, is the level of sharpness now seemingly required for well received bird photography an accurate representation of the animal in the wild?


Thank you Click & AlanF for your kind words. As a "happy hobbyist", that's about the best thing one could ever hear.

As far as "too much sharpness" is concerned, the main reality of the sharpness in these photos is that fact that I turned on full ES so as to not scare away the birds. I thought I'd take 8 FPS like I normally have chosen to do, but found out that full ES always goes at 20 FPS. So I ended up with about 3,000 photos in this folder that was such a burden to go through for someone like me who want to get the best shot, only to find there were 50 shots of the same thing with slight variations and I had to find the absolute best one - that was a PITA, particularly since after that 50 there were maybe 2,950 more to go through. So when I waded through 50 of the same shot you are bound to get one or two that are just stunningly sharp, while the rest are decently sharp and many are plain blurred. I've also found that different apertures are critical for sufficient depth of field to give enough sharpness of the bird while still allowing sufficient background blur. Since Canon has not yet allowed aperture bracketing, I have to manually change the aperture through a shooting sequence to have a broad range of DOF to choose from. Since I picked the best photo (hopefully) out of 50 (for example) for each of the various poses, and the R5 animal eye AF is so good (thank you, Canon!), I was bound to end up with some really really sharp photos, and often with a really interesting turn of their head. Did I add extra sharpening? Well, sometimes yes, but more often no as it was all there to start with. But I do add a lot of effort in balancing the brightness to get a bright enough subject and tone down an often too-bright background. The cardinals usually have so much color that I usually don't have to add any saturation. I do happen to try to add some brightness to their eyes so that they're not just a black blob but seen to come alive with subtle reflections that draw you to the heart of the birds face. I find that there is a fine balance between bringing out the beauty in a shot and overdoing it to the point of looking burnt. Where that point happens to be is a matter of preference, with trial & error helping to hone in what the ideal amount for each individual.


----------



## pape2 (Apr 17, 2021)

I feel dark black blob looks less scary though  But good work usern4cr! 
Good opinions everyone. I agree you dont want see more hand details what you can see plain eye. But then again ,there are peoples who think ugly is art too


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 17, 2021)

Clearly not the place to ask the question....

Carry on.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 17, 2021)

With a nod to Genesis and Supper's Ready (a 1972 release):

"And it's hey babe your supper's waiting for you
Hey my baby, don't you know our love is true?







...Carolina Wrens


----------



## pape2 (Apr 17, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Clearly not the place to ask the question....
> 
> Carry on.


Always good to ask questions and remind there are many aspects on birdphotography . I seem forgot that thing easy too.
On lockdown times ,sharp details may be only way enjoy about birds,when shooting birds on feeder through airing hatch.


----------



## ERHP (Apr 17, 2021)

LOL. Years ago I spent the time to sometimes edit the subject more than the background in an effort to bring out the detail I thought should be there. Now, because I'm posting 20MP images but only viewable at 4K, I find that on some browsers my images do look a bit different, possibly oversharpened due to downsampling. Editing is simply a matter of possibly minor cropping after running through ACR, followed by a resize to 18" x 12" for the jpeg. 

One of the Great Blue Heron's had flown over and was hunting under the late evening light just before the sun dropped completely. Sadly for both of us, no epic fish captures. 1/200 was not quite enough to stop its twin tassles the wind was blowing around.





R5 600 f/4 II 1/200 : f/9 : ISO 800


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Clearly not the place to ask the question....
> 
> Carry on.


More the wrong way to ask a question. If you had asked a simple unloaded non-judgemental question like: Hey guys, how sharp do you want your bird images to be? then you stand a chance of starting a good-natured discussion here. If you decide to provoke people by taking an initial stance of rubbishing sharpness, then you put people on the defensive and they ignore it because they don’t want to be forced into yet another on-line argument.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2021)

Beautiful picture. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 17, 2021)

Some more Winter photos:
(R5 + RF 100-500L)






















Cheers.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2021)

Another very nice series. I especially like the first and second picture. Nicely done, usern4cr.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2021)

The next day after seeing my first Chaffinch for ages, a second one in a different location, plus a Longtailed Tit. They were close enough to show the detail. I have been trying to photo a Cetti's warbler for years but they are an inconspicuous tiny bird with a marvellous brief song but are usually invisible. Got one this morning far away and backlit, required a lot of processsing but the image means more to me than the other two. (R5/100-500).


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Another very nice series. I especially like the first and second picture. Nicely done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The next day after seeing my first Chaffinch for ages, a second one in a different location, plus a Longtailed Tit. They were close enough to show the detail. I have been trying to photo a Cetti's warbler for years but they are an inconspicuous tiny bird with a marvellous brief song but are usually invisible. Got one this morning far away and backlit, required a lot of processsing but the image means more to me than the other two. (R5/100-500).
> 
> View attachment 197032
> View attachment 197033
> ...


Beautiful blueish-silver color in the chaffinch. Well done!


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2021)

Lovely shots, Alan.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2021)

Beautiful picture, Dockland.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2021)

Dockland said:


> View attachment 197043


Pied Wagtail? Nice pose.


----------



## Dockland (Apr 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Pied Wagtail? Nice pose.


I don't know what bird that is. Don't know any names or so. I googled it, and it looks like a corncrake.


----------



## dcm (Apr 18, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Not provoke, that is too confrontational, start a discussion? Yes. What concerns me slightly is the ever increasing seeming requirement for ‘sharpness’ beyond natural levels.
> 
> I did not name a photographer and will not, that absolutely was not my point and you know it, my point was much broader.
> 
> ...



An interesting discussion that definitely extends beyond birds. On birds there are times that the fine details are the object of the shot and other times when the bird in its environment is more important. I can appreciate both. 

Years ago ago when I was still shooting film, my mother-in-law (now 90) told me "No closeups! I don't want my wrinkles to show." Digital gives me more detail, but also makes it easier to remove the detail. I still spend time "softening" her in images, particularly when I shoot the 4 generations with daughter, granddaughters, and great-granddaughters spanning 85 years.


----------



## ISv (Apr 18, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Pied Wagtail? Nice pose.


Yes it is! But Corn crake?!!!!!
My question is how much it's cropped? These are hard to approach - very hard! The pose is excellent but it lacks that natural view - and I mean sharpness!
Any way - successful photo, exactly because of the difficulty to approach, the pose and the background! With the real sharpness I would say 5+ out of 5!


----------



## ISv (Apr 18, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Clearly not the place to ask the question....
> 
> Carry on.


Well, here I will post photos from today (I was busy and these were taken in the UH Campus when I finished today). In PL4 the contrast was at 1 (microcontrast - auto - depends on the ISO!). The "total sharpness" was at 0.66 - these are my very standard settings*. And because in some cases the bird's eyes were in very dark: in the "local adjustments" I pushed the "shades" (for the eyes!) a little bit. And since I have no RF5 and I'm in the "local adjustments" already, I add some little sharpens in the eyes!
*- means that sometimes I'm going to 0.50 (like very stable tripod - I mean it stays on very stable ground! The tripod itself is very stable). In this particular case the tripod was not at all balanced neither on stable ground. And pretty good winds - the non-flying birds were somewhat flying!

The idea that the feathers are so soft (because we use(d) them for pillows) is kind of anecdotical at least: what kind of feathers exactly? Are all the bird's feathers so soft, and what kind of bird do you mean? 
In the photos below the sharpness of the feathers looks pretty much as I saw it TTL.








Some times, some guys are using to much sharpening, sometimes they use to much contrast and in the worst case - microcontrast. Some (hmm... AI for example) "sharpening" programs are using to much microcontrast (creates a sense for "sharpness" but not a real sharpness) and I definitely don't like them!

And finally - it's *a legitimate question* and you are very welcome to ask such a questions! Even here! What is reasonable is reasonable!!! On other hand - see what was Alan's answer - it makes a lot of sense too!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2021)

ISv said:


> Well, here I will post photos from today (I was busy and these were taken in the UH Campus when I finished today). In PL4 the contrast was at 1 (microcontrast - auto - depends on the ISO!). The "total sharpness" was at 0.66 - these are my very standard settings*. And because in some cases the bird's eyes were in very dark: in the "local adjustments" I pushed the "shades" (for the eyes!) a little bit. And since I have no RF5 and I'm in the "local adjustments" already, I add some little sharpens in the eyes!
> *- means that sometimes I'm going to 0.50 (like very stable tripod - I mean it stays on very stable ground! The tripod itself is very stable). In this particular case the tripod was not at all balanced neither on stable ground. And pretty good winds - the non-flying birds were somewhat flying!
> 
> The idea that the feathers are so soft (because we use(d) them for pillows) is kind of anecdotical at least: what kind of feathers exactly? Are all the bird's feathers so soft, and what kind of bird do you mean?
> ...


I too try to be minimalist. For the best shots where the lighting has been right, which what we aim for, all I do is have PL4 set at its standard settings for sharpening, Prime noise reduction, lens correction and chromatic aberration and all others off. Then I just crop and adjust exposure as I shoot in full manual and guess exposure. That was done for the last post of the Chaffinch, but the Cetti's Warbler needed real work to get it worthy for the "record".


----------



## pape2 (Apr 18, 2021)

FRamed leg off. Ok i guess RF800 small focus area can be problem with big birds. Could use eye af with RP too,cranes moves head fast when looking food  This time they didnt bothered shutter sound ,prolly when busy with food looking cant listen so good .


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 18, 2021)

ISv said:


> Well, here I will post photos from today (I was busy and these were taken in the UH Campus when I finished today). In PL4 the contrast was at 1 (microcontrast - auto - depends on the ISO!). The "total sharpness" was at 0.66 - these are my very standard settings*. And because in some cases the bird's eyes were in very dark: in the "local adjustments" I pushed the "shades" (for the eyes!) a little bit. And since I have no RF5 and I'm in the "local adjustments" already, I add some little sharpens in the eyes!
> *- means that sometimes I'm going to 0.50 (like very stable tripod - I mean it stays on very stable ground! The tripod itself is very stable). In this particular case the tripod was not at all balanced neither on stable ground. And pretty good winds - the non-flying birds were somewhat flying!
> 
> The idea that the feathers are so soft (because we use(d) them for pillows) is kind of anecdotical at least: what kind of feathers exactly? Are all the bird's feathers so soft, and what kind of bird do you mean?
> ...


That's a beautiful amount of closeup detail with nice blurred background, ISv. Lovely photos!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2021)

I had a disappointing morning shooting Grey Herons with the R5/100-500. The Grey Herons were against a grey background of water. The eyeAF wouldn't detect the eye or head at distances where it normally would, and spot AF was inaccurate, and very, very few were sharp. The most successful shots were of one flying. Maybe more contrast with background is needed.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 18, 2021)

This is the last of the photos, (hopefully) good enough to show, for that one Winter day.
(some were shown previously as I considered them for the little show I contributed to, but I include them here for completeness)
(R5 & RF 100-500L)

























Cheers!


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 18, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I had a disappointing morning shooting Grey Herons with the R5/100-500. The Grey Herons were against a grey background of water. The eyeAF wouldn't detect the eye or head at distances where it normally would, and spot AF was inaccurate, and very, very few were sharp. The most successful shots were of one flying. Maybe more contrast with background is needed.
> 
> View attachment 197069
> View attachment 197070
> View attachment 197071


Wow - if that was a "disappointing" morning for you, I'll really enjoy seeing the "exciting" mornings you have to come! (Well done!)

By the way, I often find that the contrast with the background, or the brightness of the background vs subject in (or partially in) shade, to be my main obstacle to a good photo. And I do sometimes find the R5 to have trouble with animal eye (or spot) AF. That's where I'm hoping a future QP AF will fix those issues.


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> This is the last of the photos, (hopefully) good enough to show, for that one Winter day.
> (some were shown previously as I considered them for the little show I contributed to, but I include them here for completeness)
> (R5 & RF 100-500L)




Beautiful pictures.




I really like your shots.


----------



## pape2 (Apr 18, 2021)

Great shots alan and user4rc. Af is tricky, dunno if i got wrong settings somewhere when locking tracking to head it soon wanders to body.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2021)

pape2 said:


> Great shots alan and user4rc. Af is tricky, dunno if i got wrong settings somewhere when locking tracking to head it soon wanders to body.
> View attachment 197081


It's always nice to see Cranes in Europe. You have the head of the front one nicely in focus. Depth of field is a problem with birds as large as cranes unless they are very far away when using telephotos.


----------



## pape2 (Apr 19, 2021)

Cropped picture RF800 and RP . This made me think, what is distance for crane where it thinks its safer attack than escape


----------



## Dockland (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2021)

Lovely shot, Dockland.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 19, 2021)

There are a few who post here using the Nikon 500mm f/5.6 PF, which is about as sharp the very expensive Nikon 500mm f/4. I had the chance to test the 500PF on the Nikon D850 against the RF 100-500/R5 as a pair of Mallards settled on my neighbour's lawn and were not disturbed by me. Here are some collages of 100% crops of the heads of the ducks at full size, taken from the full images which are reduced in size here. It's interesting to see how the zoom stacks up against one of the best 500mm primes. Both are really good, but do you think one has the edge (the crops from each camera are one above the other in the same order)? Vanilla output from PL4 with no additional sharpening.


----------



## pape2 (Apr 19, 2021)

I think there is way how canon could make RF500 f5,6 what doesnt compete with big L s.
Could add same focus area what rf 800 got and talk mumbojumbo how beginners need intensified focus area for distant small birds etc . .


----------



## AlanF (Apr 19, 2021)

You can't go wrong with either of those lenses. I think the bare zoom is so close to the bare prime, that the versatility of zoom makes it my first choice for a days shooting but I have to say I am more than happy taking out either. It was same with the 100-400mm II vs the 400mm DO II but the zoom there is so much lighter. The prime pulls ahead with TCs, and a 1000mm f/11 would be a killer plus. However, this time last year at the beginning of lockdown, I was taking every day shots of Longtailed Tits flying into a nest in my garden with insects in their beaks. and I was getting sharp images of those insects using the 500PF. This year I am using the R5/100-500m but no Longtailed Tits. I don't know whether the 100-500mm could match these and would love to be able to find out.


----------



## john1970 (Apr 19, 2021)

AlanF nice comparison. The top image, which I believe is the Nikon 500 mm PF, appears a bit sharper to me, but the 100-500 mm zoom is not bad by any means. I eagerly await the announcement of the RF 500 mm f4 especially if the rumors that it will be significantly lighter and shorter than the current EF version are true.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 20, 2021)

Hiked a different section of the park this past Saturday, this trail being more densely wooded with pockets of water here and there. Came upon some Snowy Egrets with the sun peaking through the canopy. The stark contrast of the white birds in the dark surroundings really strikes me...and the reflections don't hurt either IMHO. These guys were skittish, and I struggled to find vantage points where reeds don't get in the way without spooking them.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 20, 2021)

Of course, the obligatory photo of the sentinel perched over the roadway...


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2021)

Lovely reflection. Very nice pictures, HenryL.


----------



## pape2 (Apr 20, 2021)

Nice shots Alan no need guess what insects long tail got 
beautiful egret henry


----------



## digigal (Apr 20, 2021)

Great pictures from you guys recently, Alan, henry, & usern4cr. This is a Snowy that I took last mo in Fla who was defending his nesting site. I just love those guys--they're such divas when they are courting and nesting. Converted it to BW in LR because it got rid of the busy background.
We're leaving this week to photograph courting and nesting flamingo on the Yucatan peninsula (it should be insufferably hot and humid--ugh) so hope to have some of those to post soon. R5 + RF 100-500
Catherine


----------



## Dockland (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## AlanF (Apr 20, 2021)

Dockland said:


> View attachment 197121


It’s a Fieldfare.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 20, 2021)

digigal said:


> Great pictures from you guys recently, Alan, henry, & usern4cr. This is a Snowy that I took last mo in Fla who was defending his nesting site. I just love those guys--they're such divas when they are courting and nesting. Converted it to BW in LR because it got rid of the busy background.
> We're leaving this week to photograph courting and nesting flamingo on the Yucatan peninsula (it should be insufferably hot and humid--ugh) so hope to have some of those to post soon. R5 + RF 100-500
> Catherine
> View attachment 197120


Beautiful photo, Catherine. I hope you enjoy your Yucatan trip. I'm jealous - well, my wife isn't into photography as you & your husband are, so trips like that aren't so easily on our radar!


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2021)

Very nice close-up, digigal. I really like the B&W.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 20, 2021)

These are the start of the (hopefully) better backyard photos from my big file on the big Winter ice storm we had in Kentucky.
(a few of them in the file were previously shown for consideration in a show, but are included here for completeness)
(R5 & RF 100-500L)










( is it just me, or does this look like he's got a "smoking habit"? )  













Cheers!


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2021)

Very nice series, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 21, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> These are the start of the (hopefully) better backyard photos from my big file on the big Winter ice storm we had in Kentucky.
> (a few of them in the file were previously shown for consideration in a show, but are included here for completeness)
> (R5 & RF 100-500L)
> 
> ...


Thanks, Click!


----------



## ISv (Apr 21, 2021)

Dockland said:


> View attachment 197088


Very nice!


----------



## ISv (Apr 21, 2021)

AlanF said:


> There are a few who post here using the Nikon 500mm f/5.6 PF, which is about as sharp the very expensive Nikon 500mm f/4. I had the chance to test the 500PF on the Nikon D850 against the RF 100-500/R5 as a pair of Mallards settled on my neighbour's lawn and were not disturbed by me. Here are some collages of 100% crops of the heads of the ducks at full size, taken from the full images which are reduced in size here. It's interesting to see how the zoom stacks up against one of the best 500mm primes. Both are really good, but do you think one has the edge (the crops from each camera are one above the other in the same order)? Vanilla output from PL4 with no additional sharpening.
> 
> View attachment 197104
> View attachment 197105
> ...


I would say the upper photos are slightly better but: as I know you are not shooting from tripod - hard to say if it's the same focus accuracy/stability (if we are comparing just the lenses, if we are comparing the systems the variables are getting even more).
I'm not guessing witch one is the prime and witch one is the zoom. They are pretty much comparable in this case (and I'm sure it's what you are saying here).
And it's my dilemma: when I go traveling (I hope it will happen sooner than later) which lens to take with me: 200-500 (at 500 not as sharp as the prime but just go on/under let say 400... and it's something: huh - in picture quality and unfortunately in the weight) The distance to the object also plays - in favor to the prime for smaller birds and in favor to the zoom for closeups like insects (or bigger birds - go figure!). It seems with yours 100-500 there is not much of *that* dilemma!


----------



## Dockland (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## ISv (Apr 21, 2021)

digigal said:


> Great pictures from you guys recently, Alan, henry, & usern4cr. This is a Snowy that I took last mo in Fla who was defending his nesting site. I just love those guys--they're such divas when they are courting and nesting. Converted it to BW in LR because it got rid of the busy background.
> We're leaving this week to photograph courting and nesting flamingo on the Yucatan peninsula (it should be insufferably hot and humid--ugh) so hope to have some of those to post soon. R5 + RF 100-500
> Catherine
> View attachment 197120


Beautiful, Impressive (you can change the order by your taste)!!!


----------



## ISv (Apr 21, 2021)

And not to be like some one who has just an opinions: these are from the last Sunday. I went there to say "good buy" to that Wandering Tattler (any way my first acceptable photos of that species in breeding plumage!). Got also a Heron (almost the same as Catherine's egret! Well, the Night Herons are not doing the same displays. All the effects are from the wind. It was really windy that day. Catherine Egret is much, much better!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 21, 2021)

ISv said:


> I would say the upper photos are slightly better but: as I know you are not shooting from tripod - hard to say if it's the same focus accuracy/stability (if we are comparing just the lenses, if we are comparing the systems the variables are getting even more).
> I'm not guessing witch one is the prime and witch one is the zoom. They are pretty much comparable in this case (and I'm sure it's what you are saying here).
> And it's my dilemma: when I go traveling (I hope it will happen sooner than later) which lens to take with me: 200-500 (at 500 not as sharp as the prime but just go on/under let say 400... and it's something: huh - in picture quality and unfortunately in the weight) The distance to the object also plays - in favor to the prime for bigger objects and in favor to the zoom for closeups like insects - go figure!). It seems with yours 100-500 there is not much of *that* dilemma!


I shot at at 1/2500s from exactly the same distance and took many shots of each - I often compare use of tripod and hand holding in my frequent testing and there’s no difference for me at high shutter speeds. The !00-500 eyeAF was on the eye in each case whereas the Nikon was just pointed at the eye, which is how I shoot in practice. I’ve compared the lenses on chart targets with similar results to these here but I wanted to try on a real bird target. As you say, the nice thing about the 100-500mm, is it’s light compared with the Nikon 200-5.6. Actually, the 500PF is so sharp at its mfd of 3m, it’s great for close ups of butterflies etc as the dof is better at 3m than 1.2m and getting closer than 3m scares the skittish insects.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 21, 2021)

Dockland said:


> View attachment 197132


Female blackbird.


----------



## ISv (Apr 21, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I shot at at 1/2500s from exactly the same distance and took many shots of each - I often compare use of tripod and hand holding in my frequent testing and there’s no difference for me at high shutter speeds. The !00-500 eyeAF was on the eye in each case whereas the Nikon was just pointed at the eye, which is how I shoot in practice. I’ve compared the lenses on chart targets with similar results to these here but I wanted to try on a real bird target. As you say, the nice thing about the 100-500mm, is it’s light compared with the Nikon 200-5.6. Actually, the 500PF is so sharp at its mfd of 3m, it’s great for close ups of butterflies etc as the dof is better at 3m than 1.2m and getting closer than 3m scares the skittish insects.


200-500 with it's 2.20meters MFD is better (at 500mm!) for small insects (in comparison to the 3.00meters MFD of the 500PF). For some bigger butterflies/insects at less than 500mm focal length it's simply superior. It seems just 80cm less air to the object are making visible difference (at least for the conditions that I have on Hawaii). For small birds 500PF is better - hands down!!! For birds of the size of the Night Heron with 200-500 I have to go closer (and go down from 500mm) for somewhat similar results but I prefer the 500PF for these - it's just better! I still have to see how it looks for bigger birds (like the Gray Heron etc). In generally if there is not much heat diffraction I would expect significantly better photos from 500PF. In case of such a diffraction, and if I can get closer to the object (to eliminate or reduce the diffraction) I would expect better results from 200-500 (at less than 450-400mm focal length). 
And it's different talk if we mean BIF!


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 21, 2021)

More Winter ice storm photos.


female Northern Cardinal:









Tufted titmouse:




Carolina chickadee:








male House finch:




Cheers!


----------



## Cog (Apr 21, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> These are the start of the (hopefully) better backyard photos from my big file on the big Winter ice storm we had in Kentucky.
> (a few of them in the file were previously shown for consideration in a show, but are included here for completeness)
> (R5 & RF 100-500L)
> 
> ...


These are nice photos, *usern4cr*, but if you're looking for ways to improve image quality, they look too dark to me. I'd increase exposure or blacks and probably decrease contrast or saturation a bit. It depends on your monitor setup, of course, but I recall that I didn't have this impression when I saw your cat photos. Also, I think that #2 is out of focus, which to me always means the picture "goes to the basket without parole".  These are just my criteria to select good photos.


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 21, 2021)

Nuthatch. No green colors here yet! (R5 + RF 100-500).


----------



## PCM-madison (Apr 21, 2021)

Wood duck on Lake Mendota, Madison, WI.


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2021)

Lovely shot, bhf3737.


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2021)

Beautiful bird. Nice picture, PCM madison.


----------



## digigal (Apr 21, 2021)

ISv said:


> And not to be like some one who has just an opinions: these are from the last Sunday. I went there to say "good buy" to that Wandering Tattler (any way my first acceptable photos of that species in breeding plumage!). Got also a Heron (almost the same as Catherine's egret! Well, the Night Herons are not doing the same displays. All the effects are from the wind. It was really windy that day. Catherine Egret is much, much better!


That heron's just not putting his heart into it like those egrets do! There's no one who can outdo an indignant egret! But you got great photos of the "quiet stalker type" guy! 
Catherine


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 21, 2021)

Cog said:


> These are nice photos, *usern4cr*, but if you're looking for ways to improve image quality, they look too dark to me. I'd increase exposure or blacks and probably decrease contrast or saturation a bit. It depends on your monitor setup, of course, but I recall that I didn't have this impression when I saw your cat photos. Also, I think that #2 is out of focus, which to me always means the picture "goes to the basket without parole".  These are just my criteria to select good photos.


Yes, #2 is somewhat OOF but I liked the background effect enough to tolerate it to show to others - but not good enough to frame.

All of these had the problem of a super bright background and a dark subject (by comparison). I tried to compensate accordingly but thought that I had brought the subject darkness up enough before it started to look burnt out. 

Another thing that probably explains this is our monitor settings. I've recently gotten an X-Rite profiler to set an icc profile for my monitor (Apple 27" thunderbolt). I had to use the dimmest setting it offered, which is still much brighter than I previously had my monitor set at, and when printing to a "standard" printer (without ICC files) I had to *double* the exposure of them before printing them. So that alone might explain the darkness you are seeing, as the photo files are probably 1/2 the exposure of my previous ones (certainly like the cat photos).


----------



## Mugglemind (Apr 22, 2021)

Took this on Tuesday in St James' Park, London. Thought the pelican was getting ready to launch into flight, but instead it spent about 30 seconds "dancing" and then went back to just standing there.

Taken on R5, with RF 800mm (f11, obviously), 3200 ISO and 1/1000.


----------



## ISv (Apr 22, 2021)

PCM-madison said:


> Wood duck on Lake Mendota, Madison, WI.
> View attachment 197147


You got it in the right moment! I like it!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2021)

My first day with the R5 and I'm pretty disappointed in ... my performance. I couldn't remember where buttons were or what I had programmed them to. I couldn't get the AF switched when I needed to and I totally forgot to bump up my shutter speed above 1/800 with 400X2. Never the less I was thrilled because this is my first experience with Snow geese and it was amazing as you can no doubt imagine. Oh, and the crummy animal eye AF wouldn't grab the eyes!

Jack


----------



## ISv (Apr 22, 2021)

digigal said:


> That heron's just not putting his heart into it like those egrets do! There's no one who can outdo an indignant egret! But you got great photos of the "quiet stalker type" guy!
> !





Jack Douglas said:


> My first day with the R5 and I'm pretty disappointed in ... my performance. I couldn't remember where buttons were or what I had programmed them to. I couldn't get the AF switched when I needed to and I totally forgot to bump up my shutter speed above 1/800 with 400X2. Never the less I was thrilled because this is my first experience with Snow geese and it was amazing as you can no doubt imagine. Oh, and the crummy animal eye AF wouldn't grab the eyes!
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 197150
> View attachment 197151


: "Oh, and the crummy animal eye AF wouldn't grab the eyes!" May it could be because of too many eyes? And I don't want to ask about the distance! Seriously - are all that white dots on the first photo Snows (nice photo BTW)?! Few years ago when I met my first 3 (in group) I was so happy. Later (next year I think I met 2-3 more. Happy again.
After your shots I don't know why I was that happy.
Doesn't matter - it's Hawaii here...


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 22, 2021)

First, thank you Cog, for pointing out that my photos were too dark. I've (hopefully) corrected it with a new x-rite monitor profile (I discovered you can enter your target monitor brightness directly and now I set it lower to "40" with a temperature of 5,000K). Here is the continuation of the Winter ice photos (brighter):
(R5 & RF 100-500L)


House finch:








male Northern cardinal:












Caroline chickadee:




I hope the brightness is better for "typical viewing" - if not then please let me know.

Cheers!


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2021)

Very nice series, uern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 22, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series, uern4cr.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## digigal (Apr 22, 2021)

Mugglemind said:


> Took this on Tuesday in St James' Park, London. Thought the pelican was getting ready to launch into flight, but instead it spent about 30 seconds "dancing" and then went back to just standing there.
> 
> Taken on R5, with RF 800mm (f11, obviously), 3200 ISO and 1/1000.


That guys needs to my the Snowy's in Florida!!


----------



## digigal (Apr 22, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> First, thank you Cog, for pointing out that my photos were too dark. I've (hopefully) corrected it with a new x-rite monitor profile (I discovered you can enter your target monitor brightness directly and now I set it lower to "40" with a temperature of 5,000K). Here is the continuation of the Winter ice photos (brighter):
> (R5 & RF 100-500L)
> 
> 
> ...


These are great but your reds are a little too "hot". The luminance can be pulled down on the reds in LR and that should solve that.
Catherine


----------



## AlanF (Apr 22, 2021)

Mugglemind said:


> Took this on Tuesday in St James' Park, London. Thought the pelican was getting ready to launch into flight, but instead it spent about 30 seconds "dancing" and then went back to just standing there.
> 
> Taken on R5, with RF 800mm (f11, obviously), 3200 ISO and 1/1000.


The pelicans there have their wings clipped so they can't fly away - they are captive birds.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 22, 2021)

Black-tailed Godwit flying with Wigeon and Teal. Avocet flying with Wigeon and Teal. R5/100-500mm


----------



## AlanF (Apr 22, 2021)

Marsh Harrier being mobbed by Crow. Those corvids are fearless as well as being very smart.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 22, 2021)

ISv said:


> : "Oh, and the crummy animal eye AF wouldn't grab the eyes!" May it could be because of too many eyes? And I don't want to ask about the distance! Seriously - are all that white dots on the first photo Snows (nice photo BTW)?! Few years ago when I met my first 3 (in group) I was so happy. Later (next year I think I met 2-3 more. Happy again.
> After your shots I don't know why I was that happy.
> Doesn't matter - it's Hawaii here...


Easily a thousand birds. Some were White-fronted and there was the odd Canada Goose mixed in and no doubt other ducks too. They are not approachable at all and the first shot gives an idea of the distance - much further than I prefer. I saw white and thought, what kind of crop of weeds is this?

Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2021)

Very nice pictures, Alan. I especially like the last one.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 23, 2021)

digigal said:


> These are great but your reds are a little too "hot". The luminance can be pulled down on the reds in LR and that should solve that.
> Catherine



Thanks, Catherine. I've reduced the saturation on the birds somewhat since the male Cardinals & House Finches have such brilliant reds. But I can try to reduce it and the luminance a bit further as well, but I only use DXO PhotoLab4 and I'm not sure how to reduce the luminance specifically for a red channel. If anyone here knows how to do that, please let me know if possible.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 23, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, Catherine. I've reduces the saturation on the birds somewhat since the male Cardinals & House Finches have such brilliant reds. But I can try to reduce it and the luminance a bit further as well, but I only use DXO PhotoLab4 and I'm not sure how to reduce the luminance specifically for a red channel. If anyone here knows how to do that, please let me know if possible.


In the HSL section just choose red, then you can customize the range of that red and the saturation slider below it will only affect that selected color range.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 23, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> In the HSL section just choose red, then you can customize the range of that red and the saturation slider below it will only affect that selected color range.


Thanks, privatebydesign! That will help me a lot! 
I just tried it - wow, you can really change local color areas quite a lot all by themselves!


----------



## digigal (Apr 23, 2021)

Another one from my recent Florida trip--a fishing White Ibis. R5 + RF 100-500
Catherine


----------



## digigal (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks, guys. This was taken while I was standing on a bridge and is pretty much straight out of the camera except for slight cropping on the left.
Catherine


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 23, 2021)

More Winter ice storm photos.
R5 & RF 100-500L


male House Finch:




female House Finch:








Carolina Wren:








female House Finch:




Cheers!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 23, 2021)

A first for CR - a Double-Headed Cormorant (nicknamed Janus).


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2021)

Cool shot, Alan.


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2021)

Another very nice series, usern4cr.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 23, 2021)

AlanF said:


> A first for CR - a Double-Headed Cormorant (nicknamed Janus).
> 
> View attachment 197167


They alway say two are better than one , Great shot Alan.


----------



## pape2 (Apr 24, 2021)

There is putins crane


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 24, 2021)

More Winter ice storm photos:
R5 & RF 100-500L


female House Finch:




male House Finch:












White Throated Sparrow:




Cheers!


----------



## 7DmkI (Apr 24, 2021)

Saw a pair of medium size birds flying around lately; finally caught them playing in our yard this morning - it's a pair of juvenile copper hawks!


----------



## Mugglemind (Apr 24, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The pelicans there have their wings clipped so they can't fly away - they are captive birds.


Must admit I hadn't realised that. Been going there on odd occasions for about 40 years too! Shows how unobservant I can be sometimes.


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2021)

Very nice pictures, usern4cr. I especially like the White Throated Sparrow.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 24, 2021)

Mugglemind said:


> Must admit I hadn't realised that. Been going there on odd occasions for about 40 years too! Shows how unobservant I can be sometimes.


Most people wouldn’t know because you can’t tell by looking at them. I checked it out because I wondered why they were residents. Many of the birds in the park are similarly clipped.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 24, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, usern4cr. I especially like the White Throated Sparrow.


Thanks, Click. That's one of my favorites, too. It must be brutally cold to be a bird in Winter (sez the man taking photos while comfy in his warm home, but hopefully that safflower seed through the winter made it a bit easier).


----------



## Monte (Apr 25, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Wow, 4-5 ft away in plain sight is pretty awesome in your front yard!


I’ve had White Breasted Nuthatches land on my bald head from behind. I tell you that’s a freaky startling feeling, and to manage to not move enough to scare it off is another challenge LOL. Those little claws are sharp.
I also get chickadee’s landing on my camera and a few times inside the hood on my 400 2.8.


----------



## PCM-madison (Apr 25, 2021)

Wood ducks in a row and in the woods, Madison.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 25, 2021)

Monte said:


> I’ve had White Breasted Nuthatches land on my bald head from behind. I tell you that’s a freaky startling feeling, and to manage to not move enough to scare it off is another challenge LOL. Those little claws are sharp.
> I also get chickadee’s landing on my camera and a few times inside the hood on my 400 2.8.


LOL!!! I can't imagine being surprised with a bird landing on my bald head from behind - with little sharp claws - and being able to NOT move so as to not scare it off! Yow-za!  

Now, I *can* understand your 400 2.8 hood being big enough for chickadees to land inside! That's pretty funny, too!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 25, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> LOL!!! I can't imagine being surprised with a bird landing on my bald head from behind - with little sharp claws - and being able to NOT move so as to not scare it off! Yow-za!
> 
> Now, I *can* understand your 400 2.8 hood being big enough for chickadees to land inside! That's pretty funny, too!


Aeschylus, the Father of Greek Tragedy, was killed by a tortoise which was dropped by an eagle that had mistaken his bald head for a rock suitable for shattering the shell of the reptile. So, restrict yourself to shooting finches and cardinals and avoid eagles!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 25, 2021)

That robin was even more curious than I. So it waited for me taking pictures quite a long time. 
And I said "Thank you!" to it.


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2021)

That's a very nice shot, Maximilian. Well done.


----------



## pape2 (Apr 25, 2021)

Nice shot max , here just snows 3rd day row boring boring boring.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 25, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Aeschylus, the Father of Greek Tragedy, was killed by a tortoise which was dropped by an eagle that had mistaken his bald head for a rock suitable for shattering the shell of the reptile. So, restrict yourself to shooting finches and cardinals and avoid eagles!


Brilliant!!


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 25, 2021)

More Winter ice photos.
R5 & RF 100-500L


male Northern Cardinal (thankfully, not a bald eagle intent on cracking open tortoises on a bald head!  ):
I guess when there's only ice, you've got to see if it tastes good! 












(again) one of the two favorites, House Finches:




Cheers!


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2021)

Beautiful pictures.



Nicely done, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 25, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 25, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> That robin was even more curious than I...


yet another two pics that show the curiosity even more than the first one:


----------



## AlanF (Apr 25, 2021)

Skylark and Reed Bunting


----------



## jmeyer (Apr 26, 2021)

Wow, some very nice photos have been posted the last few weeks! I've been rather busy lately, so haven't had the time to edit many photos, but I still have been out shooting. In Wisconsin a Cinnamon Teal is rare, but we've had a few blow in the last couple weeks. I had to run out to Madison area, three times to see it! I'm sure glad I did though, as he is a beautiful bird! I also found a Blue-winged x Cinnamon hybrid, which is also rare and really cool! Since it took me three tries to see it, I also stumbled across several other ducks as well. 7D mkll / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy

Blue-winged Teal
Blue-winged x Cinnamon Teal Hybrid
Cinnamon Teal
Common Loon
Green-winged Teal


----------



## ISv (Apr 26, 2021)

Yesterday I made a chaperone to a guy who wanted to see some birds around. Got an opportunity to try my lens for BIF. This Red-tailed Tropic bird is from 74.99 meters away. 3 pixels more than 100% crop.
And baby White-rump Shama - first time I see one on the ground (adults are frequently feeding on the ground but babies are suppose to stay on the trees). I hope it survives...


----------



## jmeyer (Apr 26, 2021)

As a lot of you guys already know, warblers are probably my favorite and warbler season in Wisconsin is getting ready to explode! Yellow-rumped are the first back and are everywhere now. Louisiana Waterthrush are another early one, and not very common. It's always nice to get one, which I was able to on Friday afternoon at Lake Park, in Milwaukee. So... I consider my warbler season off the an excellent start!!! 7D mkll / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## ISv (Apr 26, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> and warbler season in Wisconsin is getting ready to explode!


You are already in process of "exploding" ! Have a fun!


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2021)

Very nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2021)

Very nice shots, ISv. Well done.


----------



## ERHP (Apr 26, 2021)

One of our local Yellow Crowned Night Herons making a big show about returning to the nest. 





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/2500 : f/6.3 : ISO 1000


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 26, 2021)

This is the last from my Winter ice storm photos. I hope it wasn't too much to send out.
(R5 & RF 100-500L)


female House Finch:




male House Finch:











female House Finch:




Cheers!


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2021)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 26, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> As a lot of you guys already know, warblers are probably my favorite and warbler season in Wisconsin is getting ready to explode! Yellow-rumped are the first back and are everywhere now. Louisiana Waterthrush are another early one, and not very common. It's always nice to get one, which I was able to on Friday afternoon at Lake Park, in Milwaukee. So... I consider my warbler season off the an excellent start!!! 7D mkll / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Great shots Jeremy ! Warblers are showing up well here on the NC coast , I got my first ever Oven bird , not a great shot but another on the list. Good luck


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 26, 2021)

Circle of life photo

Common raven, marauding a nest of, probably, mallards or pied-billed grebes that I see swimming in a marsh lake...
And cunningly smart, picked up one egg and flew away over the tree line, was back in less than 30 seconds, picked up another from the same nest. The first egg was still whole (no photo but seen it through binoculars), the second one is lightly cracked. As to if there were any more stolen before or how many left in the nest, hard to tell, no access through the reeds and the murderer was already flying when I spotted it.

7D2, 100-400 L II +1.4x III @ 560 mm
ISO 640, 1/1600 s, f/9, +1/3 EV
Overcast sunset, almost directly into the sun


----------



## AlanF (Apr 26, 2021)

A new visitor to my garden yesterday and today, a Red-Legged Partridge with two wives in tow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 26, 2021)

AlanF said:


> A new visitor to my garden yesterday and today, a Red-Legged Partridge with two wives in tow.
> 
> View attachment 197243
> View attachment 197246


Hi Alan.
These are such beautiful creatures, I see a trio around my workshop. One day I should stop taking them for granted and immortalise them with a camera!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 27, 2021)

'Aquatic Fireworks by Robin'




5D3 [100-400 II @ 400 & 1.4 extender III]


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 27, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> 'Aquatic Fireworks by Robin'
> 
> View attachment 197250
> 
> ...


What a "Cool" photo!


----------



## ISv (Apr 27, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> thankfully, not a bald eagle intent on cracking open tortoises on a bald head!  ):


No you shouldn't be afraid from Bald Eagles (there are no Bald Eagles in Europe, so they shouldn't be included in this story) and ANY Eagle in winter time - there are no tortoises walking the snow (at least I'm not aware of such tortoises). Problem solved!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 27, 2021)

"_Splish splash, I was takin' a bath 'long about a Saturday night..._"
Taken last Saturday, AF did lock on the edge of the bird bath. However, I like them.
And I will try to do better 




_

_


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2021)

Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 27, 2021)

Click said:


> Nicely done, Maximilian.


Thanks Click. But if it was nicely done, the bird would have been in focus 
But I willingly accept "Good timing"


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2021)

No problem, let's change that for "Good timing".


----------



## Slashp (Apr 27, 2021)

Red crested cardinal


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2021)

Beautiful picture, Slashp.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 27, 2021)

Got a Sedge Warbler at last. I haven't been in a hide for over a year and these little warblers aren't easy to see when just walking.


----------



## jmeyer (Apr 28, 2021)

Strong south winds last night made today an awesome day to be out. I took off work to make sure I didn't miss anything, and I'm glad I did. My "great" start to warbler season continued today, with excellent looks at a Hooded Warbler, among several other more common ones. Sunday will be a huge warbler day, at least based on weather and timing. I'm hoping to see 20+ that day. 

Jeremy

Hooded Warbler
Northern Waterthrush
Orange-crowned Warbler
Palm Warbler (western)
Yellow-rumped Warbler


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 28, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> Strong south winds last night made today an awesome day to be out. I took off work to make sure I didn't miss anything, and I'm glad I did. My "great" start to warbler season continued today, with excellent looks at a Hooded Warbler, among several other more common ones. Sunday will be a huge warbler day, at least based on weather and timing. I'm hoping to see 20+ that day.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Magnificent photos!


----------



## bhf3737 (Apr 28, 2021)

Another wood duck couple looking for a home for rent on a bright sunny afternoon.
R5 + RF 100-500


----------



## jprusa (Apr 28, 2021)

Wow Jeremy your pictures are great, It was windy today but still very good day , Prothonotary Warbler.


----------



## ISv (Apr 28, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Got a Sedge Warbler at last. I haven't been in a hide for over a year and these little warblers aren't easy to see when just walking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 197264
> View attachment 197265


This should be the "flag bearer" of the Warblers. Nice photos.


----------



## ISv (Apr 28, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> Strong south winds last night made today an awesome day to be out. I took off work to make sure I didn't miss anything, and I'm glad I did. My "great" start to warbler season continued today, with excellent looks at a Hooded Warbler, among several other more common ones. Sunday will be a huge warbler day, at least based on weather and timing. I'm hoping to see 20+ that day.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Well, we all see the development of your "explosion" . I can't wait for the culmination!


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Prothonotary Warbler.



Lovely shot, jprusa.


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> Strong south winds last night made today an awesome day to be out. I took off work to make sure I didn't miss anything, and I'm glad I did. My "great" start to warbler season continued today, with excellent looks at a Hooded Warbler, among several other more common ones. Sunday will be a huge warbler day, at least based on weather and timing. I'm hoping to see 20+ that day.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...



Beautiful series. Well doneJeremy.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 28, 2021)

Muscovy ducks in a local pond yesterday. They are presumably common in the USA and Canada but these are the first I have seen in the UK, and are presumably escapees, especially likely as of different colours. They are supposedly not that rare here but they have evaded me until now.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 28, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, jprusa.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 28, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> "_Splish splash, I was takin' a bath 'long about a Saturday night..._"
> Taken last Saturday, AF did lock on the edge of the bird bath. However, I like them.
> And I will try to do better


And I did. Sharpness as desired, but not so much water spray this time.
Mrs. Blackbird this time:






While Mr. Sparrow is waiting patiently in the queue:


----------



## crb595 (Apr 28, 2021)

Busy day at the feeder/


----------



## crb595 (Apr 28, 2021)

Killdeer


deer


----------



## crb595 (Apr 28, 2021)

Mourning dove pair


----------



## crb595 (Apr 28, 2021)

Mourning dove in the last snow storm of the year


----------



## crb595 (Apr 28, 2021)

Northern flicker


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2021)

Very nice shots, crb595. I especially like the Killdeer and the Mourning dove in the snow.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 28, 2021)

...who said trees were defenseless when a downy woodpecker attacks?!


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 29, 2021)

Brown thrasher, outsinging all other birds in the woods... Approached it until I could touch the trunk of the tree he claimed.
7D2, 100-400 L II + 1.4X III @ 560 mm


ISO 640, 1/64 s, f/9 + 1/3 EV


----------



## dcm (Apr 29, 2021)

Mallards have returned to my backyard pond, a bit later than normal this year, to forage, mate, and bathe. They typically visit mid-day for a few hours so lighting is harsh. Only one pair so far this year, some years we have multiple pairs that take turns. I managed a few shots between lectures today. Looking forward to the weekend when I have more time.

R6, EF 100-400II, EF 1.4xIII, handheld. DxO PL4, crop, camera rendering, DeepPrime.

Enjoying a sunny day in Colorado, munching on pond algae.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 29, 2021)

dcm said:


> Mallards have returned to my backyard pond, a bit later than normal this year, to forage, mate, and bathe. They typically visit mid-day for a few hours so lighting is harsh. Only one pair so far this year, some years we have multiple pairs that take turns. I managed a few shots between lectures today. Looking forward to the weekend when I have more time.
> 
> R6, EF 100-400II, EF 1.4xIII, handheld. DxO PL4, crop, camera rendering, DeepPrime.
> 
> ...


Very nice - harsh works for the male!

Since some bathing beauties have been featured, I thought I'd throw this into the mix.




Jack


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2021)

ISO64 said:


> Brown thrasher, outsinging all other birds in the woods... Approached it until I could touch the trunk of the tree he claimed.
> 7D2, 100-400 L II + 1.4X III @ 560 mm
> ISO 640, 1/64 s, f/9 + 1/3 EV



Nice shot, ISO64.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 29, 2021)

Carolina Wren: Same Bird, Same Fence, Different Angles


----------



## AlanF (Apr 29, 2021)

Managed to get into the grounds of the 17th C Anglesey Abbey for the first time in over a year to visit a tree where there is sometimes a Tree Creeper. And what did I see instead - some small white feathers on the ground and this telltale one.



Then, on the roof of the old building was a Grey Wagtail catching an insect.


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 30, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice shot, ISO64.


Click, thanks!


----------



## digigal (Apr 30, 2021)

Just back from the Yucatan photographing Greater Flamingos--here's a sample. They're really skittish and all my shots were at 700 mm (RF 100-500 + RF 1.4 TC) and only occasionally could get close enough to get full frame. Lots of light, though so using the TC was no problem. This pic is hand held. About 30% of the time I used a monopod. 
Catherine


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2021)

Very nice picture, digigal.


----------



## usern4cr (Apr 30, 2021)

digigal said:


> Just back from the Yucatan photographing Greater Flamingos--here's a sample. They're really skittish and all my shots were at 700 mm (RF 100-500 + RF 1.4 TC) and only occasionally could get close enough to get full frame. Lots of light, though so using the TC was no problem. This pic is hand held. About 30% of the time I used a monopod.
> Catherine
> View attachment 197326


Beautiful photo, Catherine - I can almost feel the heat and the salty Gulf air.


----------



## dcm (Apr 30, 2021)

The evening shift showed up yesterday to enjoy the backyard pond. Taken from second floor office and bedroom windows.


----------



## bhf3737 (May 1, 2021)

Caught you! - A Red-breasted Nuthatch with a bug caught in its beak!
R5 + RF 800mm, today.


----------



## pape2 (May 1, 2021)

Lot of work find enough midgets to fill belly


----------



## Maximilian (May 1, 2021)

Mrs. Blackbird picking up nesting materials.
Seems that they are about to start their second try as I found some typical bluish eggshells on my lawn. 
**** magpies


----------



## Bennymiata (May 1, 2021)

Here's 3 from my backyard in Sydney and one from a local park.
The first 3 taken with my Canon R and the RF 24-240. I know a lot of people poo poo this lens, but I find it good aro u nd the house.
The 4th photo taken with my R and 100-400L (Mk1).
I don't know what the first bird is, but it makes a terrible screech.
The 2nd bird is the ubiquitous Kookaburra and the last bird is a Corrella.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Bennymiata (May 1, 2021)

Sorry for the doubles. Weird doing it from a tabley.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 1, 2021)

This should have been the first picture.


----------



## SteveC (May 1, 2021)

Bennymiata said:


> View attachment 197334
> View attachment 197334


Every once in a while I see a bird and am strongly reminded of their dinosaurian ancestors. I get a mini "Jurassic Park" flashback.

This is one of those times, and I can't put my finger on why.


----------



## Click (May 1, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> Caught you! - A Red-breasted Nuthatch with a bug caught in its beak!
> R5 + RF 800mm, today.



I really like this shot. Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## Click (May 1, 2021)

Very nice series, Bennymiata.

​


----------



## pape2 (May 1, 2021)

channel billed cuckoo?


----------



## AlanF (May 1, 2021)

Coots may be a too common bird but their chicks are cute, and Coots make good mothers.


----------



## Maximilian (May 1, 2021)

First day out for family goose 
Today it was a very dull day, very poor light 
560 mm, 1/1000, f/8, ISO3200. Still needed to correct +1/3 in post.
Second one is a heavy crop from the same distance.


----------



## Click (May 1, 2021)

Lovely shots, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (May 1, 2021)

Some other from today. A species that I came accross the first time and had to look after:
A female grey wagtail. And it seems she's got some offspring to feed.
Again very poor light. 560 mm, 1/640 and 1/1000, f/8, ISO3200.
But lovely reflections


----------



## AlanF (May 1, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Some other from today. A species that I came accross the first time and had to look after:
> A female grey wagtail. And it seems she's got some offspring to feed.
> Again very poor light. 560 mm, 1/640 and 1/1000, f/8, ISO3200.
> But lovely reflections
> ...


Lovely colours! The first one is especially fine. I always think it's unfair calling the Grey Wagtail grey, but there is a Yellow Wagtail.


----------



## AlanF (May 1, 2021)

A couple of Blackheaded Gulls having a fight this evening. I am still in awe of the R5 focussing and tracking so well at 700mm f/10.


----------



## Maximilian (May 1, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Lovely colours! The first one is especially fine.


Thanks a lot, Alan! It was really tricky to get the right WB here as for the cloudy sky. And I admit that I slightly raised the saturation until it felt "natural".



AlanF said:


> I always think it's unfair calling the Grey Wagtail grey, but there is a Yellow Wagtail.


The yellow and the grey wagtail look quite similar and both have yellow breasts. 
But the backs and the legs have different colors. 
It took me some time and a friend at the LBV (Bavarian association for bird conservation) to be 100% sure


----------



## ISv (May 2, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Lovely colours! The first one is especially fine.* I always think it's unfair calling the Grey Wagtail grey, but there is a Yellow Wagtail.*


The Yellow has a black legs. The one on the photos above has +/- pinkish legs (Like the Greys...) On other hand it has also a rather contrast scapulars and pretty white/yellow throat (like the Yellows but some Gray females have rather pale throat)!!! Go figure... 
Maximilian, could you catch one of these and measure how long is the tail and also the legs?! These are legitimate features to separate some subspecies of the Yellow from the Gray!!!


----------



## ISv (May 2, 2021)

I have no new photos from today. On other hand I was working for a wile on older (not that much!) photos... And got across of the Catherine's comment (page 1144 I think): "...But you got great photos of the "quiet stalker type" guy! 
Catherine
Hey, Catherine if the heron is the "quiet stalker" than who I am (and all of us - the bird photogs?!). Just jerking - since no new photos to post!


----------



## Maximilian (May 2, 2021)

ISv said:


> The Yellow has a black legs. The one on the photos above has +/- pinkish legs (Like the Greys...) On other hand it has also a rather contrast scapulars and pretty white/yellow throat (like the Yellows but some Gray females have rather pale throat)!!! Go figure...
> Maximilian, could you catch one of these and measure how long is the tail and also the legs?! These are legitimate features to separate some subspecies of the Yellow from the Gray!!!


Fully correct about the characteristics, ISv. That's what I've learned about yesterday.
Maybe I should add that the back of the grey wagtail is at it's name says of grey color. 
Therefore the yellow wagtail should be called "brown" for its brownisch back  

As for your suggestion to catch and measure I would like to reply that this would be beyond my capabilities. 
And I am proud to say that the times where I took out animals from there natural habitat have long gone since my childhood. 
Today I'd rather put them back into their habitat when they enter my living room, for example


----------



## AlanF (May 2, 2021)

ISv said:


> The Yellow has a black legs. The one on the photos above has +/- pinkish legs (Like the Greys...) On other hand it has also a rather contrast scapulars and pretty white/yellow throat (like the Yellows but some Gray females have rather pale throat)!!! Go figure...
> Maximilian, could you catch one of these and measure how long is the tail and also the legs?! These are legitimate features to separate some subspecies of the Yellow from the Gray!!!


Yellow Wagtails bring back fond memories of precovid trips. Here are shots from in descending order: Cyprus; India (Mysore); Portugal (Iberian Yellow); and Tanzania. Good subjects for your ruler!


----------



## Maximilian (May 2, 2021)

I, too, can now offer a fish photo (sequence) with heron as bg  .
Looks like the fish is was a perch.




Full sequence:


----------



## Click (May 2, 2021)

Very nice series. I really like the first picture. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (May 2, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series. I really like the first picture. Well done, Maximilian.


That was the one where I thought that the perch would get away.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 2, 2021)

Hoping for help with the ID of this Warbler (assumed). Central Alberta.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 3, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hoping for help with the ID of this Warbler (assumed). Central Alberta.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 197369
> View attachment 197370


I am now pretty sure this is a "drab" Magnolia warbler.


----------



## jprusa (May 3, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> I am now pretty sure this is a "drab" Magnolia warbler.


I agree Jack , nice shot of a beautiful bird!


----------



## ISv (May 3, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Fully correct about the characteristics, ISv. That's what I've learned about yesterday.
> Maybe I should add that the back of the grey wagtail is at it's name says of grey color.
> Therefore the yellow wagtail should be called "brown" for its brownisch back
> 
> ...


Ornithologists are doing this for many many years (and it's how we know what is what...). They use to catch birds and after full ID and if necessary - ring, they release the bird (well, sometimes it's little bit different: if it's a new species you need a specimen deposited in some collection - the type specimen).


----------



## ISv (May 3, 2021)

Today I had to go to my Lab to download some files (I forget to do it Friday). As usually in such cases I took my gear with me. Happy I did!

On the west side of the Biomed building we have 6 Kukui nut trees. Five of them are harboring White Tern chicks - from one newly hatched to two fledglings and two (on the same tree) in-between as an age. Starting withe the in-between case. 
I was just watching the bird TTL when something happen! No time to change the angle! Just don't know what is thinking the youngster on the second photo ("it's my fish, don't even think about it"). The last photo is of the adult taking a few minutes rest after the good job.


----------



## ISv (May 3, 2021)

After that left of me a Red-whiskered Bulbul landed on small bush. Had to increase the ISO from 1000 to 2000.
And when I move to see the newly hatched White Tern there was parent coming to see the well-being of it's fledgling on the next tree. No time to go back, so I just choose the photos where the bird is in more compact configuration. Also, the first photo is misleading: I made three short burst and non of them started with the bird on clear sky (only the middle burst was fussy but I got excellent photos of the Kukui Nut foliage). Didn't pick the photos where the bird is on the background of the leafs - the highlights are totally washed out and also the photos where the bird is with more-open wings (no place in the frame, the distance is in the range 11-16 meters - I was missing my zoom!)!


----------



## Maximilian (May 3, 2021)

ISv said:


> Ornithologists are doing this for many many years (and it's how we know what is what...) ...


Fully understand and they know how.
As I said: _this would be beyond my capabilities._
So I leave it up to the Ornithologists.


----------



## ISv (May 3, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Fully understand and they know how.
> As I said: _this would be beyond my capabilities._
> So I leave it up to the Ornithologists.


Maximilian, I wasn't serious when telling you "catch one ...". I also wouldn't know how to catch one (I have difficulties to take a photo of one from acceptable distance, forget catching that one)!
Here are my only photos, taken 2019 in Europe just before the Covid-19 started. Two birds that are giving me a lot of headache: The first one could go for young Gray-Wagtail. The second is juvenile and logically should be also Gray-W (same location on the same day). But the clearly black legs and bill of the juvenile and the rather broad wing bars on both birds are not in synchrony with the Gray-W. The juvenile is looking more like M. citreola (Citrine Wagtail) but it is not breeding in South-East Europe where I took the photos (the second half of August). However during the migration it could be seen there eventually.


----------



## Maximilian (May 3, 2021)

ISv said:


> Maximilian, I wasn't serious when telling you "catch one ...". I also wouldn't know how to catch one (I have difficulties to take a photo of one from acceptable distance, forget catching that one)!


ISv, I got the message and the fun at the first time. Don't be afraid. 
I thought I could make it clear, using emoticons.
That's the problem with text messages... even when you add emoticons you don't get the tone.
I only wanted to state in addition that I don't have a problem when scientists catch animals for studies - and hopefully also release them again unharmed.
So everything is settled for me


----------



## Maximilian (May 3, 2021)

ISv said:


> ... The second is juvenile and logically should be also Gray-W (same location on the same day). But the clearly black legs and bill of the juvenile and the rather broad wing bars on both birds are not in synchrony with the Gray-W. The juvenile is looking more like M. citreola (Citrine Wagtail) but it is not breeding in South-East Europe where I took the photos (the second half of August). However during the migration it could be seen there eventually.
> View attachment 197387


About this second one:
Could it be a third species? A juvenile white wagtail (m_otacilla alba_) ? 
Looking at this pic of a juvenile white wagtail to me it could be one. 
But I know that I'll be causing even more confusion. 
By now we've gone through almost all colors


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Managed to get into the grounds of the 17th C Anglesey Abbey for the first time in over a year to visit a tree where there is sometimes a Tree Creeper. And what did I see instead - some small white feathers on the ground and this telltale one.
> View attachment 197322


Last week I related how when looking where I knew a Treecreeper might be, I just found the evidence that it had been predated. Yesterday, just out on a walk, my wife spotted a small bird hopping around a tree and I recognised it was a Treecreeper. These are very difficult to photograph as they move very rapidly and are usually half hidden. But 20 fps on the R5 (+100-500) paid off and i managed to get some half decent shots. It's only the 4th or 5th time in 10 years I have got photos of one - they are well evolved to be camouflaged and nippy to avoid predation, and you see usually only their back or profile as they are staring at the bark for most of the time.


----------



## Maximilian (May 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Last week I related how when looking where I knew a Treecreeper might be, I just found the evidence that it had been predated. Yesterday, just out on a walk, my wife spotted a small bird hopping around a tree and I recognised it was a Treecreeper. These are very difficult to photograph as they move very rapidly and are usually half hidden. But 20 fps on the R5 (+100-500) paid off and i managed to get some half decent shots. It's only the 4th or 5th time in 10 years I have got photos of one - they are well evolved to be camouflaged and nippy to avoid predation, and you see usually only their back or profile as they are staring at the bark for most of the time.


Congrats to your wife and you, Alan!
For the sighting as well as for getting the pictures.
I can feel with you, how exiting this must have been.


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Congrats to your wife and you, Alan!
> For the sighting as well as for getting the pictures.
> I can feel with you, how exiting this must have been.


Thanks! It really was exciting. I couldn't see the bird properly through the viewfinder -it was hit and miss as I fired away - and so it was a real delight playing them back and then downloading to have a few good shots. I have one more in profile but it's somewhat spoiled by oof leaves. although it does show the birds large undercarriage well.


----------



## Del Paso (May 3, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> I, too, can now offer a fish photo (sequence) with heron as bg  .
> Looks like the fish is was a perch.
> 
> View attachment 197356
> ...



Nice sequence!
I shot a very similar one a few years ago...
Only difference was that the grey heron had caught a frog.


----------



## Del Paso (May 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Last week I related how when looking where I knew a Treecreeper might be, I just found the evidence that it had been predated. Yesterday, just out on a walk, my wife spotted a small bird hopping around a tree and I recognised it was a Treecreeper. These are very difficult to photograph as they move very rapidly and are usually half hidden. But 20 fps on the R5 (+100-500) paid off and i managed to get some half decent shots. It's only the 4th or 5th time in 10 years I have got photos of one - they are well evolved to be camouflaged and nippy to avoid predation, and you see usually only their back or profile as they are staring at the bark for most of the time.
> 
> View attachment 197388
> View attachment 197389


Nice shots of a difficult bird (I failed....)
And by the way: thank you Alan for mentioning in a former post "Topaz sharpening". Even though I was skeptical about it being much better than Lightroom's sharpening feature , I gave it a try, and immediately adopted it. A really convincing software!


----------



## pape2 (May 3, 2021)

Great shots Alan ,i see those often but never got anything like that ,not even near


----------



## Dockland (May 3, 2021)

I think it's called "heron"

R5 & RF 100-500


----------



## Click (May 3, 2021)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2021)

Beautiful shot, Dockland.


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2021)

Dockland said:


> I think it's called "heron"
> 
> R5 & RF 100-500
> 
> View attachment 197392


Nice shot and you are learning names fast! It's what we Brits call a Grey Heron and Continentals a Blue Heron. Its neck is that reddish colour in the breeding season, for the rest of the year it's more white. Keep posting and we'll fill in the names.


----------



## Dockland (May 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Nice shot and you are learning names fast! It's what we Brits call a Grey Heron and Continentals a Blue Heron. Its neck is that reddish colour in the breeding season, for the rest of the year it's more white. Keep posting and we'll fill in the names.



Thank you. I'm learning, somewhat slowly, but it's so much fun


----------



## Dockland (May 3, 2021)

It's so much fun to shoot birds (and perhaps other animals as well) but i'd like to isolate my subjects even more. This image of the heron is as good as it gets I think.

Do you think the RF 400 f/2.8 will be able to do that? In that case I'll sell this RF 100-500 and buy that one instead. It's a but heavier and might require a tripod, don't know really. I'll check some youtube videos of the *EF* 400 f/2.8 (approximately the same lens as I understand it?)

E: I might even try the 400 with a RF 1.4x extender (have the EF 2x today, but IQ is not that great with my EF 70-200 f/2.8 III)


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2021)

Dockland said:


> It's so much fun to shoot birds (and perhaps other animals as well) but i'd like to isolate my subjects even more. This image of the heron is as good as it gets I think.
> 
> Do you think the RF 400 f/2.8 will be able to do that? In that case I'll sell this RF 100-500 and buy that one instead. It's a but heavier and might require a tripod, don't know really. I'll check some youtube videos of the *EF* 400 f/2.8 (approximately the same lens as I understand it?)
> 
> E: I might even try the 400 with a RF 1.4x extender (have the EF 2x today, but IQ is not that great with my EF 70-200 f/2.8 III)


Don't get rid of the 100-500mm - it's so useful for hiking around with and gives lots of opportunities, and also it's light enough for birds in flight, where hand holding is best, and zoom is useful. The really keen birders tend to go for 600/4. I'm waiting to see what Canon will come up with. It's rumoured very light 400/4 and 500/4.


----------



## jmeyer (May 4, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> I am now pretty sure this is a "drab" Magnolia warbler.


You are correct, Magnolia Warbler. It is however, a female and not a "drab" one.

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (May 4, 2021)

I had a huge day yesterday, 121 species total! Strong Southwest winds blew all day and night Saturday and kicked off our migration in a big way. I ended up with 20 warbler species, not too bad for the first big day of spring migration. This stunning warbler is a Prothonotary Warbler and another exciting one to see!

Jeremy


----------



## Maximilian (May 4, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> I had a huge day yesterday, 121 species total! Strong Southwest winds blew all day and night Saturday and kicked off our migration in a big way. I ended up with 20 warbler species, not too bad for the first big day of spring migration. This stunning warbler is a Prothonotary Warbler and another exciting one to see!
> 
> Jeremy


Hi Jeremy! 
Great series, great day, for sure. I wish you lots more


----------



## Dockland (May 4, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Don't get rid of the 100-500mm - it's so useful for hiking around with and gives lots of opportunities, and also it's light enough for birds in flight, where hand holding is best, and zoom is useful. The really keen birders tend to go for 600/4. I'm waiting to see what Canon will come up with. It's rumoured very light 400/4 and 500/4.



Well, I agree with you, but the 100-500 would partially finance the purchase of the 400  Don't think i can afford having both, but a lighter 400 f/4 would be even greater, and to be honest. Ive only used the 100-500 @400mm or 500mm. Now it sounds like I'm complaining but it's a heck of a great lens. Small and versatile


----------



## Maximilian (May 4, 2021)

A starling at my lawn.


----------



## AlanF (May 4, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> I had a huge day yesterday, 121 species total! Strong Southwest winds blew all day and night Saturday and kicked off our migration in a big way. I ended up with 20 warbler species, not too bad for the first big day of spring migration. This stunning warbler is a Prothonotary Warbler and another exciting one to see!
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Jeremy, you really make me jealous - you are in paradise!


----------



## jmeyer (May 4, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Jeremy, you really make me jealous - you are in paradise!


If you have the time to get out during the spring migration, it's incredible! Last year I took off for 3 weeks. This year, I'm off starting this Friday through the 23rd. I usually take about 40000 photos during the month of May! 

Jeremy


----------



## AlanF (May 4, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> If you have the time to get out during the spring migration, it's incredible! Last year I took off for 3 weeks. This year, I'm off starting this Friday through the 23rd. I usually take about 40000 photos during the month of May!
> 
> Jeremy


Don't tempt me for this year, but next year when Covid air travel is sorted out, I think it could be on. I'll ask your advice.


----------



## pape2 (May 4, 2021)

All ducks ,Great and small.


----------



## Click (May 4, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> I had a huge day yesterday, 121 species total! Strong Southwest winds blew all day and night Saturday and kicked off our migration in a big way. I ended up with 20 warbler species, not too bad for the first big day of spring migration. This stunning warbler is a Prothonotary Warbler and another exciting one to see!
> 
> Jeremy




Very nice series, Jeremy. I especially like the first and 3rd picture.


----------



## AlanF (May 6, 2021)

The Red-Legged Partridge posed for me on our garage, and I had the R5 at 700mm. He really was cock of the roost.


----------



## Click (May 6, 2021)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 7, 2021)

Mockingbird Boundary Dance?!

...all within 13 seconds...


----------



## HenryL (May 7, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> Mockingbird Boundary Dance?!
> 
> ...all within 13 seconds...
> 
> ...


Very cool...I've seen this before and errantly assumed it was a mating ritual. Quite the opposite apparently, so great sequence capture and an educational experience as well!


----------



## AlanF (May 7, 2021)

I saw a real battle between two on a beach in the Galapagos. They were surrounded by a crowded egging them on.


----------



## Click (May 7, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> Mockingbird Boundary Dance?!
> 
> ...all within 13 seconds..




Very nice series, Josephandrews222.


----------



## pape2 (May 7, 2021)

Singing goldcrest. RP RF800 . Metadata says 10meter . are those reliable? first pic 1/1000 iso 4000 second 1/500 iso 3200. first cloudy and second sunny.


----------



## AlanF (May 7, 2021)

pape2 said:


> Singing goldcrest. RP RF800 . Metadata says 10meter . are those reliable? first pic 1/1000 iso 4000 second 1/500 iso 3200. first cloudy and second sunny.
> View attachment 197458
> View attachment 197457


Fantastic shots! They are very elusive, tiny birds and you have got one perfectly.


----------



## Click (May 7, 2021)

I really like your shots. Especially the second one. Well done, pape2.


----------



## AlanF (May 7, 2021)

Yesterday, I watched a Magpie mobbing a crow on a tree. It was backlit and far away. This evening there was another confrontation over my house but the evening sun was behind me and it was so close it nearly filled the frame of the 100-500m with the 1.4x extender - it would have been easier with the bare lens. Luckily, the beaks of both were in perfect focus and the light brought out the colours of the Magpie.


----------



## jmeyer (May 8, 2021)

The leaf out on our trees is roughly two weeks early this year. Usually the majority of warblers pass through before the apple trees blossom, but not this year! They sure make for a stunning background if you can catch it right or are fast enough.

Jeremy

Black-throated Blue Warbler
Blue-winged Warbler
Golden-winged Warbler
Northern Parula


----------



## jmeyer (May 8, 2021)

Here are a few more...

Orange-crowned Warbler
Yellow Warbler


----------



## jprusa (May 8, 2021)

Wow Jeremy! All are just gorgeous !


----------



## Click (May 8, 2021)

Great shots, Jeremy.


----------



## Bestpix (May 8, 2021)

Peregrine Falcon, R5, RF100-500 1.4tc


----------



## Bestpix (May 8, 2021)

Peregrine Falcon


----------



## Click (May 8, 2021)

Beautiful shots, Bestpix.


----------



## dcm (May 8, 2021)

Created a wildlife habitat yard (shelter, food, and water) after we bought the house 40 years ago. The dense Montgomery Spruces in the front yard are home to many finches. I've never been able to get great photos of them, but the RF800 arrived today (last day of classes was yesterday, backordered since February, talk about great timing) so I thought I'd give it a try. It's a keeper.

R6 and RF800, handheld and on tripod. DXO PL4, 50% crop.












Tufts on a juvenile?


----------



## AlanF (May 8, 2021)

dcm said:


> Created a wildlife habitat yard (shelter, food, and water) after we bought the house 40 years ago. The dense Montgomery Spruces in the front yard are home to many finches. I've never been able to get great photos of them, but the RF800 arrived today (last day of classes was yesterday, backordered since February, talk about great timing) so I thought I'd give it a try. It's a keeper.
> 
> R6 and RF800, handheld and on tripod. DXO PL4, 50% crop.
> View attachment 197485
> ...


The R5 and R6 aren’t supposed to focus on birds in foliage - you must be doing something wrong to get these fine shots.


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 8, 2021)

...gray catbird (I think).




...my bird book says: "feeds on a wide variety of berries and insects"


----------



## Click (May 9, 2021)

Very nice series, dcm. I really like the first shot.


----------



## Click (May 9, 2021)

Nice shot, josephandrews222.


----------



## ISO64 (May 9, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> Here are a few more...
> 
> Orange-crowned Warbler
> Yellow Warbler
> ...


Just stunningly great photos! Wishing you the best light


----------



## dcm (May 9, 2021)

Duck hanging out in the backyard around the pond. R6, RF800, handheld. DxO PL4.


----------



## becceric (May 9, 2021)

dcm said:


> Created a wildlife habitat yard (shelter, food, and water) after we bought the house 40 years ago. The dense Montgomery Spruces in the front yard are home to many finches. I've never been able to get great photos of them, but the RF800 arrived today (last day of classes was yesterday, backordered since February, talk about great timing) so I thought I'd give it a try. It's a keeper.
> 
> R6 and RF800, handheld and on tripod. DXO PL4, 50% crop.
> View attachment 197485
> ...


Nice images, DCM. I was out photographing finches at our feeder today. My results consisted of them stuffing themselves with safflower seed. They just looked gluttonous...


----------



## dcm (May 9, 2021)

becceric said:


> Nice images, DCM. I was out photographing finches at our feeder today. My results consisted of them stuffing themselves with safflower seed. They just looked gluttonous...


I put the feeders away years ago in favor of the trees and shrubs in the yard. Even then I only fed in the winter. Plenty of food around the rest of the year. But yeah, they gorged themselves on sunflower chips. As did the flickers.


----------



## ISv (May 9, 2021)

After years trying to get the White Terns feeding their offspring, in the last two weekends I got some better photos. I posted the pictures from the last weekend already.
Now - some photos from today. I included the third photo only to document that it wasn't single event (some days are just much better than others... hm, years).
And on the end - Red-vented Bulbul bringing a pulp of Bitter melon to it's babies.


----------



## Click (May 9, 2021)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (May 9, 2021)

Couple today with the R5 +100-500mm at 700mm. A little owl and Chiffchaff, both at 100% crops.


----------



## Click (May 9, 2021)

Very nice pictures, Alan. I especially like the first one.


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 9, 2021)

...did not know the following until preparing to post here: the robin is the national bird of Great Britain!

Here in my part of the midwest USA robins are seemingly everywhere. Less prevalent are sightings of juvenile robins--caught a few shots yesterday of a pair hiding a bit...with a parent nearby.


----------



## becceric (May 10, 2021)

dcm said:


> I put the feeders away years ago in favor of the trees and shrubs in the yard. Even then I only fed in the winter. Plenty of food around the rest of the year. But yeah, they gorged themselves on sunflower chips. As did the flickers.


Well, my wife is in charge of the food distribution. I’m considering creating various perch areas.


----------



## DanP (May 10, 2021)

Had a visitor in my back yard today . The crows alerted us. Hard to get a clear shot with all the branches. 5DIV with 600 + 1.4 handheld - uncropped.


----------



## AlanF (May 10, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...did not know the following until preparing to post here: the robin is the national bird of Great Britain!
> 
> Here in my part of the midwest USA robins are seemingly everywhere. Less prevalent are sightings of juvenile robins--caught a few shots yesterday of a pair hiding a bit...with a parent nearby.
> 
> ...


This is the national bird of Great Britain, a Eurasian Robin (R5 + 400mm DO II @800mm):


----------



## Click (May 10, 2021)

Beautiful picture, Alan.


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 10, 2021)

Hat tip to AlanF.

An _*American (!)* _Robin earlier this morning:

_

_

The American Robin is the state bird for Michigan, Wisconsin and Connecticut.

=====
...from https://www.10best.com/interests/outdoor-adventures/official-state-birds-50-states-america-and-d-c/​_Connecticut - American robin_​_The red-breasted American robin was named by early colonists in remembrance of the similarly marked robins found in England. Even though the species are not closely related, the name stuck. It became Connecticut's state bird in 1943.

=====_

Those silly early colonists...what did they know? What were they thinking!

Now I need to re-learn exactly how Great Britain, the UK, and England differ from each other


----------



## AlanF (May 10, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> Hat tip to AlanF.
> 
> An _*American (!)* _Robin earlier this morning:
> 
> ...


Interesting, the Northern Cardinal is by far the most popular State Bird.


----------



## Click (May 10, 2021)

Very nice shot, josephandrews222.
​


----------



## pape2 (May 10, 2021)

American robin got robbers balaclava 
Should be national bird there too


----------



## jmeyer (May 11, 2021)

More warblers from Wisconsin...
7D mkll / EF 600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy

American Redstart
Black-throated Blue Warbler 
Magnolia Warbler 
Prothonotary Warbler


----------



## Click (May 11, 2021)

Beautiful pictures.



Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## Maximilian (May 11, 2021)

Our northern hawk-owls at the local zoo have some offspring.
Shot at their aviary through chain-wire fencing.


----------



## Click (May 11, 2021)

Lovely shots. i especially like the second one. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## AlanF (May 11, 2021)

Eurasian Jay, R5+100-500mm +1.4xTC @420mm


----------



## IslanderMV (May 12, 2021)

Love all the warbler shots ! I live near the shore and don't get to see that many.

Here is a Green Heron fishing in a bayside marsh.

Watched this bird for about 45 min. It was so focused on fish it ignored me. In the second photo the Heron stands stiffly upright. Thought it was me for a second but then a Male Northern Harrier passed over us. It was on Raptor alert I guess.
.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 12, 2021)

Some macabre birding. Came across a deer carcass disposal site in the woods. The deer were mostly skeletons. A friend told me I should post these photos at Halloween !

Sparrows and Chickadees inside looking for any insects or bits of fat.
My takeaway... who needs bokeh when you've got bones.
.


----------



## ISv (May 12, 2021)

AlanF said:


> This is the national bird of Great Britain, a Eurasian Robin (R5 + 400mm DO II @800mm):
> 
> View attachment 197529


Realy nice one Alan!


----------



## ISv (May 12, 2021)

IslanderMV said:


> Some macabre birding. Came across a deer carcass disposal site in the woods. The deer were mostly skeletons. A friend told me I should post these photos at Halloween !
> 
> Sparrows and Chickadees inside looking for any insects or bits of fat.
> My takeaway... who needs bokeh when you've got bones.
> ...


Your friend was right but I still like the birds!


----------



## jmeyer (May 12, 2021)

Just in case you thought I only shoot warblers... 

Jeremy

Baltimore Oriole
Orchard Oriole
Rose-breasted Grosbeak


----------



## jprusa (May 12, 2021)

Very Nice Jeremy! love all the color.


----------



## Click (May 12, 2021)

Very nice pictures, Jeremy.


----------



## Click (May 12, 2021)

Nice series, Islander.


----------



## ISO64 (May 12, 2021)

Miami Vice patrol, on their summer assignment... No sun glasses, though 
7D2,100-400 L II+1.4XIII @ 560
ISO 640, 1/80 s + 1/3 EV, flash -1 1/3 EV, f/9


----------



## jmeyer (May 12, 2021)

I went out a couple of days ago and got two of the "holy grail" Wisconsin warblers. Yellow-throated and Cerulean Warblers, are less than an hour from me and only 10 minutes from each other. Made for a nice trip, since nothing has been going on In my area. Tonight the NE winds should lift and blow some new birds in. Friday should be a mega day! 

Jeremy


----------



## AlanF (May 12, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> I went out a couple of days ago and got two of the "holy grail" Wisconsin warblers. Yellow-throated and Cerulean Warblers, are less than an hour from me and only 10 minutes from each other. Made for a nice trip, since nothing has been going on In my area. Tonight the NE winds should lift and blow some new birds in. Friday should be a mega day!
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Lovely shots!


----------



## Click (May 12, 2021)

Lovely pictures. Nicely done, Jeremy.


----------



## jprusa (May 13, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> I went out a couple of days ago and got two of the "holy grail" Wisconsin warblers. Yellow-throated and Cerulean Warblers, are less than an hour from me and only 10 minutes from each other. Made for a nice trip, since nothing has been going on In my area. Tonight the NE winds should lift and blow some new birds in. Friday should be a mega day!
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Great shots and I love the Cerulean Warblers. keep them coming!
Joe


----------



## ISv (May 13, 2021)

After these beautiful warblers - just one very common Common Myna: I didn't resist it's posing (this evening, right after I came back from work, handhold)


----------



## Cog (May 13, 2021)

ISv said:


> After these beautiful warblers - just one very common Common Myna: I didn't resist it's posing (this evening, right after I came back from work, handhold)
> 
> View attachment 197599
> View attachment 197600
> View attachment 197601


Nice! They are common city birds here, but so-o-o difficult to take a decent picture. They would walk around you, but the moment they notice you're paying attention to them - they would immediately fly away.


----------



## ISv (May 13, 2021)

Cog said:


> Nice! They are common city birds here, but so-o-o difficult to take a decent picture. They would walk around you, but the moment they notice you're paying attention to them - they would immediately fly away.


Unfortunately they are common at too many places - very invasive... 
My tactic in the beginning when I was trying to take photos of any bird around (no mater of posture, background e.t.c.) was just to seat somewhere where they were abundant (very easy to find such a place) with the camera prepared and shooting when they come in reasonable distance.
Now, when I'm trying to get them in better postures/background (and if I'm in mood to shoot Mynas - or if there is nothing else) it's more complicated: you can walk near them (just few meters of them!) and they are like "who cares!". But try to stop and point the lens! On other hand exactly because they are so abundant one is getting plenty of opportunities...


----------



## AlanF (May 13, 2021)

ISv said:


> Unfortunately they are common at too many places - very invasive...
> My tactic in the beginning when I was trying to take photos of any bird around (no mater of posture, background e.t.c.) was just to seat somewhere where they were abundant (very easy to find such a place) with the camera prepared and shooting when they come in reasonable distance.
> Now, when I'm trying to get them in better postures/background (and if I'm in mood to shoot Mynas - or if there is nothing else) it's more complicated: you can walk near them (just few meters of them!) and they are like "who cares!". But try to stop and point the lens! On other hand exactly because they are so abundant one is getting plenty of opportunities...


Like the photo but don't like the bird. As you say, invasive and displace native species. Fortunately, we don't have them in the UK but I often photo them when I travel.


----------



## AlanF (May 13, 2021)

Just walking out my front door with the R5 +2xTC + 100-500mm and a Great Tit landed on a gate in front of me, 6-7m away. I just had time to fire off a few shots at iso 6400 and 1/800s. The crop had to be reduced 3x to fit the 2048px max of the site. I would much have preferred the bare lens at that distance.


----------



## jprusa (May 13, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Just walking out my front door with the R5 +2xTC + 100-500mm and a Great Tit landed on a gate in front of me, 6-7m away. I just had time to fire off a few shots at iso 6400 and 1/800s. The crop had to be reduced 3x to fit the 2048px max of the site. I would much have preferred the bare lens at that distance.
> 
> View attachment 197615


Nice Alan! now I am going to have to order the 2x LOL because IQ looks really good!


----------



## HenryL (May 14, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Nice Alan! now I am going to have to order the 2x LOL because IQ looks really good!


I agree...I had written off the 2x and f/14 as a non-starter. Until very recently, I've struggled a bit with the 100-500 + 1.4x and f/10. To me, f/14 seemed like it would be unusable. With much persistence and the right tools, I'm now getting good results with this combo and thinking (thanks to Alan) that f/14 may not be unreasonable.

Ugh...I hear my B&H card calling me from the desk drawer.  

One from this past weekend, ISO 5000 + DxO DeepPRIME



ISO 12800 + DeepPRIME


----------



## Click (May 14, 2021)

Nice shots, HenryL.


----------



## jprusa (May 14, 2021)

HenryL said:


> I agree...I had written off the 2x and f/14 as a non-starter. Until very recently, I've struggled a bit with the 100-500 + 1.4x and f/10. To me, f/14 seemed like it would be unusable. With much persistence and the right tools, I'm now getting good results with this combo and thinking (thanks to Alan) that f/14 may not be unreasonable.
> 
> Ugh...I hear my B&H card calling me from the desk drawer.
> 
> ...


Nice pictures, my 2x will be here next Friday hopefully


----------



## IslanderMV (May 14, 2021)

Hermit Thrush (on a pile of wood chips)


----------



## AlanF (May 14, 2021)

The RF 2x is a bit of luxury with the 100-500mm. It does squeeze out perhaps 20% more resolution than the 1.4x but it's not an extender I would leave on the lens while out on a walk whereas I would with the RF 1.4x, and I could live without it. The cost in the UK is outrageous - £719 = $1000, and the B&H price is only $600. Buying one from the USA and paying full import duties etc would cost $720. So, mine is the first lens I have bought on the grey market. An extender with no moving parts/IS/AF has less to go wrong than with a complex lens and is not much of a gamble to buy though I have had a lemon once. It cost £559 = $780 with full guarantee and 14 days return from a 5*-Trustpilot seller.
For me, it got rid of any GAS for the RF 800 f/11 as it's also a lens I would not carry with me for a day's hiking but I can slip extenders into my pocket as extras.


----------



## Click (May 14, 2021)

Very nice pictures, IslanderMV.


----------



## jprusa (May 15, 2021)

Always glad to see the Painted Buntings return every spring.


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Always glad to see the Painted Buntings return every spring.
> View attachment 197631


Gorgeous. Seeing one was a highlight of a trip to Florida.


----------



## Click (May 15, 2021)

Beautiful bird. Lovely shot. Well done, jprusa


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2021)

I am trying out the 100-500mm with the RF 2x extender as a walk around with the R5. It has been a rainy overcast day, and pretty poor conditions for an f./14 lens. Here are a couple of shots of a female Reed Bunting at f/14, 1/1000s and equivalent of iso 3200. The bird was 12-16m away, and these are 100% crops, which haven't been reduced in size by the site, which appears to have stopped reducing the size to 2048px.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 15, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The RF 2x is a bit of luxury with the 100-500mm. It does squeeze out perhaps 20% more resolution than the 1.4x but it's not an extender I would leave on the lens while out on a walk whereas I would with the RF 1.4x, and I could live without it. The cost in the UK is outrageous - £719 = $1000, and the B&H price is only $600. Buying one from the USA and paying full import duties etc would cost $720. So, mine is the first lens I have bought on the grey market. An extender with no moving parts/IS/AF has less to go wrong than with a complex lens and is not much of a gamble to buy though I have had a lemon once. It cost £559 = $780 with full guarantee and 14 days return from a 5*-Trustpilot seller.
> For me, it got rid of any GAS for the RF 800 f/11 as it's also a lens I would not carry with me for a day's hiking but I can slip extenders into my pocket as extras.


Alan have you tried CPW (Canon Price Watch)? They line you up with a reputable merchant in Canada and you then deal with that Company at a discount they never offer to the public. Almost all my major purchases have come that way but of course there is the issue of warranty for you.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Alan have you tried CPW (Canon Price Watch)? They line you up with a reputable merchant in Canada and you then deal with that Company at a discount they never offer to the public. Almost all my major purchases have come that way but of course there is the issue of warranty for you.
> 
> Jack


We don't have CPW here. Canon clearly has higher base prices in Europe, which is why grey market dealers can import cheaply from abroad.


----------



## IslanderMV (May 15, 2021)

New Oystercatcher pair arrives in my area. Photographed on a thin sandbar from kayak. I am surprised the shots came out. Had a bumpy ride.


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2021)

Nice shots, the first one particularly so.


----------



## Click (May 15, 2021)

Nice pictures, Islander.


----------



## jprusa (May 15, 2021)

IslanderMV said:


> New Oystercatcher pair arrives in my area. Photographed on a thin sandbar from kayak. I am surprised the shots came out. Had a bumpy ride.



Nice shots , looks like band number 110 


IslanderMV said:


> View attachment 197639
> View attachment 197640


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 16, 2021)

AlanF said:


> We don't have CPW here. Canon clearly has higher base prices in Europe, which is why grey market dealers can import cheaply from abroad.


CPW functions from within Canada but Americans use it for purchases and I assume anyone could use their service, although shipping could be an issue and warranty is probably restricted to US and Canada.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 16, 2021)

Some action this morning captured with the R5 @ 1000mm f/14. There was a set to on a Tern raft, and the two contestants then took to the air. It was more Birds in Fight than Birds in Flight.


----------



## dcm (May 16, 2021)

Backyard visitors. R6, RF800. DxO PL4, crop, camera rendering, default sharpness, deep prime.

The doves have returned to hatch a second brood in the same nest. Read they can have five broods in one season. Getting more details with the RF800 than I noticed in the past - mottled beak and eyelids. And the house reflection in the eyeball (zoom in).





And a robin searching for lunch in the ground cover mulch.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2021)

Alan and dcm,

Very nice pictures, guys.


----------



## ERHP (May 16, 2021)

I sat down beneath a smaller pine tree to catch some shots of several species gathering nesting materials and also forage for the some of the growing number of insects. A Purple Finch had hopped up to my boots while White Breasted Nuthatches foraged on the pine boughs a foot from my head when a female Western Bluebird hopped up on a rock looking for a snack. Understated coloring but the detail in the feathers was pretty amazing. 





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/1000 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (May 16, 2021)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## tron (May 17, 2021)

I decided to try the R5+EF500mm f/4L IS II + 2XIII combination. I liked the result more than the R5 + EF400mm f/4 DO II + 2XIII combination.
Of course up to now the conditions were different so no exact apples to apples comparison.

Never the less here is the result cropped at 100%.


R5, 1000mm (500mmII+2XIII), 1/2500, f/8 ISO 800. Some PP at camera raw (mainly Sharpening 40% at radius 1, Detail 25,Masking 55, Noise Reduction 8 , Color Noise reduction 25) . No Dxo PL4 noise reduction. I used silent shutter at 20fps.

Unfortunately I didn't think to repeat the test with my 5DsR too but I have used that combination already and I like it.
(The shooting conditions weren't ideal in the sense that I did not have space to use properly my tripod so I would have to take the combo inside, change camera and go again outside).


----------



## jmeyer (May 17, 2021)

One of my favorite shorebirds in spring is the Ruddy Turnstone. Today one showed up at a local beach. 7D mkll / EF600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 17, 2021)

I finally have something worth posting. They haven't been around and I was out by the pond and heard tap, tap, tap.

Jack


----------



## Click (May 17, 2021)

Beautiful series, Jeremy. I especially like the 2nd picture.


----------



## Click (May 17, 2021)

Nice one, Jack.


----------



## Click (May 17, 2021)

A Green Heron in the morning light


----------



## AlanF (May 17, 2021)

Click said:


> A Green Heron in the morning light
> View attachment 197664


Nice shot Click. I like the colours.


----------



## jprusa (May 17, 2021)

Click said:


> A Green Heron in the morning light
> View attachment 197664


Nice shot click!


----------



## Click (May 17, 2021)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Quattrocoupe (May 17, 2021)

A very cloudy/drizzly morning last week with R5 and RF800 F11


----------



## Click (May 17, 2021)

Beautiful bird. Very nice picture, Quattrocoupe.


----------



## bhf3737 (May 17, 2021)

A few shots with RF 100-500 + 2.x TC.


----------



## Maximilian (May 17, 2021)

this wren was singing much lovelier than I could take pictures of it


----------



## Maximilian (May 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > A Green Heron in the morning light
> ...


So true!


----------



## AlanF (May 17, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> A few shots with RF 100-500 + 2.x TC.
> View attachment 197669
> 
> View attachment 197668
> ...


I'm really enjoying the 2xTC on the 100-500mm as well. It's so much more versatile than I had dared hope.


----------



## AlanF (May 17, 2021)

A Longtailed Tit appeared in our garden in the evening sun after a very rainy day. I had the 100-500mm + 2x extender with the light behind me, and got a level of detail at 9m from the bird I had never achieved before. The AF is a bit sluggish for BIF but for static birds the eyeAF just latches on at 1000mm f/14. DxO oversharpens this combination at its standard settings with the the lens at 600-1000mm, and I dial down the sharpening otherwise it looks unnatural for my taste.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 17, 2021)

Quattrocoupe said:


> A very cloudy/drizzly morning last week with R5 and RF800 F11


And people questioned why Canon would make such a lens.  Very nice.

Jack


----------



## ISO64 (May 17, 2021)

It's an endless job, feeding little ones...
&D2, 100-400L II + 1.4X III


----------



## HenryL (May 17, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> A few shots with RF 100-500 + 2.x TC.
> View attachment 197669
> 
> View attachment 197668
> ...





AlanF said:


> A Longtailed Tit appeared in our garden in the evening sun after a very rainy day. I had the 100-500mm + 2x extender with the light behind me, and got a level of detail at 9m from the bird I had never achieved before. The AF is a bit sluggish for BIF but for static birds the eyeAF just latches on at 1000mm f/14. DxO oversharpens this combination at its standard settings with the the lens at 600-1000mm, and I dial down the sharpening otherwise it looks unnatural for my taste.
> 
> 
> View attachment 197674
> ...


C'mon guys...just stop, okay? I'm trying to save up for an R3 or maybe a possible R5s and you're just pushing me to buy that 2x TC! Seriously folks, great examples of what is possible with the 100-500 + 2x TC combo. I've got a rental coming in time for this weekend so I can test drive it. Also renting the RF 800mm which I'm going to take for a quick spin, but mostly my son is interested in that one. Of course I'll play for a little too.


----------



## macrunning (May 18, 2021)

Just got back from a trip to Kauai and it didn't take long to find several different birds right off our porch. My favorite was the Red Crested Cardinal. Such a beautiful bird. Taken with R5 RF24-105 at 105mm 1/6400th F7.1 ISO 1600. I know it's a fast shutter speed for a bird sitting still but I was trying to capture them in flight and wouldn't have been able to switch back and forth quick enough. It was mid day in Hawaii so I knew the ISO wouldn't be unreasonable.


----------



## macrunning (May 18, 2021)

Click said:


> A Green Heron in the morning light
> View attachment 197664


Oh I just love the colors on that bird!!! Great shot!


----------



## macrunning (May 18, 2021)

HenryL said:


> I agree...I had written off the 2x and f/14 as a non-starter. Until very recently, I've struggled a bit with the 100-500 + 1.4x and f/10. To me, f/14 seemed like it would be unusable. With much persistence and the right tools, I'm now getting good results with this combo and thinking (thanks to Alan) that f/14 may not be unreasonable.
> 
> Ugh...I hear my B&H card calling me from the desk drawer.
> 
> ...


Nice shots! I just recently started using DxO DeepPrime and love it. It basically renders the ISO so well I'm not afraid of seeing 25000 ISO because I know DeepPrime will take care of it.


----------



## Click (May 18, 2021)

Beautiful shot, macrunning. Well done.


----------



## ERHP (May 18, 2021)

One of the Ash-throated Flycatchers taking a perch on a budding branch.





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/2000 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## bhf3737 (May 18, 2021)

HenryL said:


> C'mon guys...just stop, okay? I'm trying to save up for an R3 or maybe a possible R5s and you're just pushing me to buy that 2x TC! Seriously folks, great examples of what is possible with the 100-500 + 2x TC combo. I've got a rental coming in time for this weekend so I can test drive it. Also renting the RF 800mm which I'm going to take for a quick spin, but mostly my son is interested in that one. Of course I'll play for a little too.


I am just trying to use 2.x TC before the rental ends and I should let it go. It is rather expensive for the TC and I already have RF 800 and RF 100-500. For me, the min focus distance being less than RF 800mm lens is a big plus. For subjects about 3 meters away, I can fill the whole sensor with the scene and then reduce noise/resize in post. Picture below of today is an example.


----------



## Dockland (May 18, 2021)

R5 - RF 100-500 (can't wait for my RF 400mm...)


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2021)

Dockland said:


> R5 - RF 100-500 (can't wait for my RF 400mm...)
> 
> View attachment 197690


I think it's a female Tree Bunting. I've used the 400mm DO II a lot on the R5 and I got better results with the the 100-500mm at 500mm than the bare 400mm at the same distance. The 400+2xTC was better than the 100-500mm at 700mm with the 1.4x, but with the RF 2x, the 100-500mm at a 1000mm has the edge in reasonable light. If an RF 400 with an RF 2x outperforms the 600-1000mm combo, I could be tempted.


----------



## Dockland (May 18, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I think it's a female Tree Bunting. I've used the 400mm DO II a lot on the R5 and I got better results with the the 100-500mm at 500mm than the bare 400mm at the same distance. The 400+2xTC was better than the 100-500mm at 700mm with the 1.4x, but with the RF 2x, the 100-500mm at a 1000mm has the edge in reasonable light. If an RF 400 with an RF 2x outperforms the 600-1000mm combo, I could be tempted.



I will buy the 1,4 tele converter to the 400 and try that combo out for a bit 560mm reach with f/4 seems good.


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2021)

Dockland said:


> I will buy the 1,4 tele converter to the 400 and try that combo out for a bit 560mm reach with f/4 seems good.


The EF 1.4xTC on the 400mm DO was a killer combination, really sharp. The EF 2xTCIII wasn't that good on a high resolution sensor but this RF 2x is working really well so it could make the RF 400mm DO into a very sharp 800mm.


----------



## Del Paso (May 18, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> More warblers from Wisconsin...
> 7D mkll / EF 600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> ...


Technically and esthetically perfect pictures !


----------



## Click (May 18, 2021)

ERHP said:


> One of the Ash-throated Flycatchers taking a perch on a budding branch.
> 
> R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/2000 : f/8 : ISO 1000



I really like this shot. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## jprusa (May 18, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> More warblers from Wisconsin...
> 7D mkll / EF 600 f4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> ...


Beautiful shots Jeremy! I don't know how I missed these.


----------



## macrunning (May 18, 2021)

The Common Myna bird is all over Kauai. Seems like it would make a good villain character in a Disney movie.


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2021)

macrunning said:


> The Common Myna bird is all over Kauai. Seems like it would make a good villain character in a Disney movie.
> View attachment 197692


Vicious-looking example of an aggressive species.


----------



## macrunning (May 18, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Vicious-looking example of an aggressive species.


I didn't find them as aggressive as the house sparrow! They just look mean but I enjoyed watching them. I think the Roosters on Kauai are probably more aggressive and annoying at 5am!


----------



## Click (May 19, 2021)

Green Heron


----------



## usern4cr (May 19, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> The leaf out on our trees is roughly two weeks early this year. Usually the majority of warblers pass through before the apple trees blossom, but not this year! They sure make for a stunning background if you can catch it right or are fast enough.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Beautiful birds and flowers both, jmeyer!


----------



## usern4cr (May 19, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Always glad to see the Painted Buntings return every spring.
> View attachment 197631


Wow! That's a whole lotta colors on a single bird!


----------



## usern4cr (May 19, 2021)

Click said:


> A Green Heron in the morning light
> View attachment 197664


Lovely shot, Click. The green is a nice addition to all the colors.


----------



## usern4cr (May 19, 2021)

It's been a while since I've posted. All the ones from this (long) "redbud" series are with the R5 & RF 800 f11 (I wanted to take a lot of photos with it to see what it could do for me). It's minimum focus is too long to use through my window slider opening, so I went out on the back deck to get further away so the birds would be in focus. I've started using PL4 with +2 lens sharpening since AlanF mentioned good luck with it, and still use deep prime output. But almost all of these have *no* additional tweaks whatsoever as there was plenty of sun and color already from our redbud tree in late bloom.

Mourning dove:








White throated sparrow:




Carolina chickadee:



Cheers


----------



## jprusa (May 19, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> It's been a while since I've posted. All the ones from this (long) "redbud" series are with the R5 & RF 800 f11 (I wanted to take a lot of photos with it to see what it could do for me). It's minimum focus is too long to use through my window slider opening, so I went out on the back deck to get further away so the birds would be in focus. I've started using PL4 with +2 lens sharpening since AlanF mentioned good luck with it, and still use deep prime output. But almost all of these have *no* additional tweaks whatsoever as there was plenty of sun and color already from our redbud tree in late bloom.
> 
> Mourning dove:
> View attachment 197707
> ...


Very nice shots ! Nice background colors as well.


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2021)

Such a tender look! (R5/600-100mm)


----------



## Click (May 19, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> It's been a while since I've posted. All the ones from this (long) "redbud" series are with the R5 & RF 800 f11 (I wanted to take a lot of photos with it to see what it could do for me). It's minimum focus is too long to use through my window slider opening, so I went out on the back deck to get further away so the birds would be in focus. I've started using PL4 with +2 lens sharpening since AlanF mentioned good luck with it, and still use deep prime output. But almost all of these have *no* additional tweaks whatsoever as there was plenty of sun and color already from our redbud tree in late bloom.



Very nice series. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## Click (May 19, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Such a tender look!


+1

Nice capture.


----------



## usern4cr (May 19, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Very nice shots ! Nice background colors as well.





Click said:


> Very nice series. Well done, usern4cr.


Thanks! The redbud bloom didn't last long, but it was lovely. I think the 800mm f11 is a great value for the money, and lightweight to hold!


----------



## becceric (May 19, 2021)

Click said:


> A Green Heron in the morning light
> View attachment 197664


Very nice, Click.
I was photographing Herons the other morning when this one landed nearby. I assume it is a Green Heron, but am not sure. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Click (May 19, 2021)

You're right, it's a Green Heron.

Nice shot.


----------



## Dockland (May 19, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The EF 1.4xTC on the 400mm DO was a killer combination, really sharp. The EF 2xTCIII wasn't that good on a high resolution sensor but this RF 2x is working really well so it could make the RF 400mm DO into a very sharp 800mm.



Actually I have a pretty good deal on the EF 600mm f/4 III as we speak. I might buy that, right now at one store it's down approx $1500, they have one left in stock.

Down $2500. Double checked


----------



## becceric (May 19, 2021)

Click said:


> You're right, it's a Green Heron.
> 
> Nice shot.


Thanks for the confirmation. The internet images for Green Herons reveal a varied color scheme. Your images show a much more handsome version. It appears the one that posed for me is named Igor.


----------



## becceric (May 19, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Actually I have a pretty good deal on the EF 600mm f/4 III as we speak. I might buy that, right now at one store it's down approx $1500, they have one left in stock.
> 
> Down $2500. Double checked


I’ve been looking for an in stock EF 600mm f4 III for a couple of months now. if you don’t pick that up would,you be willing to let me know the seller’s details?


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2021)

becceric said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. The internet images for Green Herons reveal a varied color scheme. Your images show a much more handsome version. It appears the one that posed for me is named Igor.


Here are a couple of Green Herons of differing colouring, the one in the bush from Florida and the other from Guyaquil.


----------



## Click (May 19, 2021)

Here's another one. This one is fishing.


----------



## usern4cr (May 19, 2021)

I got a lot of 11 x 14" frames, and so I cropped all my recent photos to that size in case I want to drop them in to the frames. It's fun to pick a horizontal or vertical crop from the various images, which I consider a main "artistic" part of the whole image path. Occasionally I can't decide which orientation looks better, so I try both. Such is the case with two of the photos shown here. (by the way, there's no added red, saturation or contrast etc in this - it's all what came from the bird).

male Northern Cardinal:



















Cheers


----------



## Grant Atkinson (May 19, 2021)

S


Click said:


> Green Heron
> 
> View attachment 197706


Super shot Click!


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 19, 2021)

Every bird image I've posted here is literally a back- (or front-) yard photo...except for a bald eagle atop the Dolphin Hotel at Disney World in Lake Buena Vista FL.

Seeing what the local birds (mostly cardinals, robins, wrens and sparrows) are up to with a decent telephoto lens and DSLR has proven to be a stimulating hobby...especially during the pandemic--I look at Canon Rumors virtually every day.

In the decade or so I've been paying attention and shooting pictures an indigo bunting has never graced our yard--until today (I think).

Not the best images...but good enough to identify an indigo bunting 'breeding male'.

Interesting to read that the indigo bunting is related to the northern cardinal (we see plenty of those).

And now, after reading our bird book a bit and learning about indigo buntings, I suspect I *have *come across a female/immature male indigo bunting in past years--I just didn't know what I was looking at.

In any event, a strikingly different-looking bird in this particular corner of the state of Illinois--its blueness really stands out.




...now if only one or two of those pileated woodpeckers would stop by...


----------



## usern4cr (May 19, 2021)

Click said:


> Here's another one. This one is fishing.
> 
> View attachment 197715


Lovely shot, Click!


----------



## Click (May 19, 2021)

Grant Atkinson said:


> Super shot Click!




Thank you very much, Grant.


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 19, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I got a lot of 11 x 14" frames, and so I cropped all my recent photos to that size in case I want to drop them in to the frames. It's fun to pick a horizontal or vertical crop from the various images, which I consider a main "artistic" part of the whole image path. Occasionally I can't decide which orientation looks better, so I try both. Such is the case with two of the photos shown here. (by the way, there's no added red, saturation or contrast etc in this - it's all what came from the bird).
> 
> male Northern Cardinal:
> View attachment 197716
> ...


...how exactly do you print for your 11x14 frames? Commercial lab or do you print at home?


----------



## Click (May 19, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Lovely shot, Click!



Thank you, usern4cr. 


Beautiful series.


----------



## Dockland (May 19, 2021)

becceric said:


> I’ve been looking for an in stock EF 600mm f4 III for a couple of months now. if you don’t pick that up would,you be willing to let me know the seller’s details?



I bought it myself. Will arrive on monday or tuesday next week. The price was $15686 (instead of ordinary price $18703) translated from Swedish krona to US $. 
It's going to be a fun summer


----------



## dcm (May 19, 2021)

Pond visitors checking out the waterfall and sunning on a fake stone covering the pump well. First time I caught the dove outside the shadows of its nest in the spruce.

R6, RF800, handheld. DxO PL4, crop, deep prime, camera rendering, levels to soften the shadows. I'm really liking this combination of equipment and software. 

Bubble Bath


----------



## usern4cr (May 19, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...how exactly do you print for your 11x14 frames? Commercial lab or do you print at home?


I recently got a Canon Prograf pro 4100 printer. It's huge (bigger than my desk). But it's the best thing I've ever got, regarding the flow of photography from camera to printed image. I previously was sending files to Whitewall in Germany, and they sent back beautiful prints. But so many have talked about the joy of printing yourself that I decided to bite the bullet and get this printer, with a 2nd roll added. It took a while to get everything set up. I got a 17" wide roll of Canon glossy photo 200 paper to let the printer calibrate it's colors and for trial prints. I also got a 24" roll of Moab Entrada Rag Bright 190 paper for printing my prints. I also got some Moab "Entradalopes" (7" x 10" creased cut sheets which fold to 5 x 7" cards) which I used for test printing to get the colors right for that paper. The Moab people made a special file for me to get their Entrada settings loaded into the 4100 (which Canon doesn't make easy).

In Affinity Photo I create a single image with six 11" x 14" photos packed together with appropriate spacing between and margins around and print that as a single 22 x 42" image on the 24" roll. The printer auto-cuts it off the roll. I spray that with Moab dessert varnish to protect it from UV and fingerprints. Then I cut a slightly smaller size from 3/16" gatorboard and use a roller to coat the gatorboard with Breathing Color Glamour 2 varnish (glue) and glue that to the back of the 22 x 42" photo. Dry, then cut & trim with a sharp utility knife on a self-healing mat into 6 photos. Place each photo into the back of the frames and use a Framemaster point-driver to hold it in (that really works well!). Then screw in the hanging wire and you're done.

It is so much fun to have a printer like this - I've never had anything like it before. If I wanted, I could make a print 44" tall by up to 59 feet long. Obviously I won't do that, but I do intend to use a 44" roll to print a 44 x 96" print to fit on a single 48 x 96" sheet of gatorboard. I'm getting a underpinner (on backorder but hope to get it soon) and will order some boxes of framing sticks (10 foot lengths typically) to make frames to any size for all the larger prints I want to create. My wife is totally behind me on this (what luck!). But our compromise is to drive 20 (or so) year old cars and forgo getting fancy new ones and are relatively frugal with our other expenses, other than travel (which still feeds into photography).


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I recently got a Canon Prograf pro 4100 printer. It's huge (bigger than my desk). But it's the best thing I've ever got, regarding the flow of photography from camera to printed image. I previously was sending files to Whitewall in Germany, and they sent back beautiful prints. But so many have talked about the joy of printing yourself that I decided to bite the bullet and get this printer, with a 2nd roll added. It took a while to get everything set up. I got a 17" wide roll of Canon glossy photo 200 paper to let the printer calibrate it's colors and for trial prints. I also got a 24" roll of Moab Entrada Rag Bright 190 paper for printing my prints. I also got some Moab "Entradalopes" (7" x 10" creased cut sheets which fold to 5 x 7" cards) which I used for test printing to get the colors right for that paper. The Moab people made a special file I for me to get their Entrada settings loaded into the 4100 (which Canon doesn't make easy).
> 
> In Affinity Photo I create a single image with six 11" x 14" photos packed together with appropriate spacing between and margins around and print that as a single 22 x 42" image on the 24" roll. The printer auto-cuts it off the roll. I spray that with Moab dessert varnish to protect it from UV and fingerprints. Then I cut a slightly smaller size from 3/16" gatorboard and use a roller to coat the gatorboard with Breathing Color Glamour 2 varnish (glue) and glue that to the back of the 22 x 42" photo. Dry, then cut & trim with a sharp utility knife on a self-healing mat into 6 photos. Place each photo into the back of the frames and use a Framemaster point-driver to hold it in (that really works well!). Then screw in the hanging wire and you're done.
> 
> It is so much fun to have a printer like this - I've never had anything like it before. If I wanted, I could make a print 44" tall by up to 59 feet long. Obviously I won't do that, but I do intend to use a 44" roll to print a 44 x 96" print to fit on a single 48 x 96" sheet of gatorboard. I'm getting a underpinner (on backorder but hope to get it soon) and will order some boxes of framing sticks (10 foot lengths typically) to make frames to any size for all the larger prints I want to create. My wife is totally behind me on this (what luck!). But our compromise is to drive 20 (or so) year old cars and forgo getting fancy new ones and are relatively frugal with our other expenses, other than travel (which still feeds into photography).


Just right for printing copies of the Bayeux Tapestry! Mammoth piece of kit there.


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 19, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I recently got a Canon Prograf pro 4100 printer. It's huge (bigger than my desk). But it's the best thing I've ever got, regarding the flow of photography from camera to printed image. I previously was sending files to Whitewall in Germany, and they sent back beautiful prints. But so many have talked about the joy of printing yourself that I decided to bite the bullet and get this printer, with a 2nd roll added. It took a while to get everything set up. I got a 17" wide roll of Canon glossy photo 200 paper to let the printer calibrate it's colors and for trial prints. I also got a 24" roll of Moab Entrada Rag Bright 190 paper for printing my prints. I also got some Moab "Entradalopes" (7" x 10" creased cut sheets which fold to 5 x 7" cards) which I used for test printing to get the colors right for that paper. The Moab people made a special file I for me to get their Entrada settings loaded into the 4100 (which Canon doesn't make easy).
> 
> In Affinity Photo I create a single image with six 11" x 14" photos packed together with appropriate spacing between and margins around and print that as a single 22 x 42" image on the 24" roll. The printer auto-cuts it off the roll. I spray that with Moab dessert varnish to protect it from UV and fingerprints. Then I cut a slightly smaller size from 3/16" gatorboard and use a roller to coat the gatorboard with Breathing Color Glamour 2 varnish (glue) and glue that to the back of the 22 x 42" photo. Dry, then cut & trim with a sharp utility knife on a self-healing mat into 6 photos. Place each photo into the back of the frames and use a Framemaster point-driver to hold it in (that really works well!). Then screw in the hanging wire and you're done.
> 
> It is so much fun to have a printer like this - I've never had anything like it before. If I wanted, I could make a print 44" tall by up to 59 feet long. Obviously I won't do that, but I do intend to use a 44" roll to print a 44 x 96" print to fit on a single 48 x 96" sheet of gatorboard. I'm getting a underpinner (on backorder but hope to get it soon) and will order some boxes of framing sticks (10 foot lengths typically) to make frames to any size for all the larger prints I want to create. My wife is totally behind me on this (what luck!). But our compromise is to drive 20 (or so) year old cars and forgo getting fancy new ones and are relatively frugal with our other expenses, other than travel (which still feeds into photography).


It is wonderful to read about your 'love' of 'the printed page'.

For prints larger than 13"x19" I typically use what used to be AdoramaPix (now Printique, I think). Their books and prints are terrific, at least to my eyes.

A local drugstore just upgraded their in-house printer to the Epson Surecolor P6000. I printed a handful of 24" wide images...they turned out very very well.

I have spent a lot of time considering upgrading my current Canon Pixma Pro 100...but have not as of yet because it perfectly suits my needs to occasionally print 'sort of big' right now. I used to have 11"x14" framed images in a couple of rooms in our house...but for several years now they've been replaced by 13"x19" frames and images...

But the 'right now' for the Pro 100 has turned into several years! With zero clogs. The damn thing just works...even with only occasional printing. Knock on wood.

I would very much enjoy reading an occasional update from you about your Prograf Pro 4100...good luck with it!


----------



## usern4cr (May 20, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> It is wonderful to read about your 'love' of 'the printed page'.
> 
> For prints larger than 13"x19" I typically use what used to be AdoramaPix (now Printique, I think). Their books and prints are terrific, at least to my eyes.
> 
> ...


Thanks, josephandrews. There's something magical about seeing something you did and are proud of on a big print.
I'm glad that you've enjoyed your printing with the Pixma Pro 100. It's good to hear that it's working so well for so long.
I'll be glad to mention how things go regarding my 4100. Hopefully I'll have a long happy life with it.
(and I have a feeling Canon may have a happy life with me buying ink for it - but hey, that's what it's for!  )


----------



## becceric (May 20, 2021)

Click said:


> Here's another one. This one is fishing.
> 
> View attachment 197715


You’ve got some great shots there, Click. Quite neat to see them.


----------



## becceric (May 20, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Here are a couple of Green Herons of differing colouring, the one in the bush from Florida and the other from Guyaquil.
> View attachment 197713
> View attachment 197714


Great shots, AlanF. I love the variations.


----------



## becceric (May 20, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I got a lot of 11 x 14" frames, and so I cropped all my recent photos to that size in case I want to drop them in to the frames. It's fun to pick a horizontal or vertical crop from the various images, which I consider a main "artistic" part of the whole image path. Occasionally I can't decide which orientation looks better, so I try both. Such is the case with two of the photos shown here. (by the way, there's no added red, saturation or contrast etc in this - it's all what came from the bird).
> 
> male Northern Cardinal:
> View attachment 197716
> ...


----------



## becceric (May 20, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> Every bird image I've posted here is literally a back- (or front-) yard photo...except for a bald eagle atop the Dolphin Hotel at Disney World in Lake Buena Vista FL.
> 
> Seeing what the local birds (mostly cardinals, robins, wrens and sparrows) are up to with a decent telephoto lens and DSLR has proven to be a stimulating hobby...especially during the pandemic--I look at Canon Rumors virtually every day.
> 
> ...


Definitely a striking colored bird. Hopefully one will appear in my viewfinder someday.


----------



## becceric (May 20, 2021)

Dockland said:


> I bought it myself. Will arrive on monday or tuesday next week. The price was $15686 (instead of ordinary price $18703) translated from Swedish krona to US $.
> It's going to be a fun summer


That sounds great! I hope you enjoy using it, and look forward to seeing your posted results.


----------



## jmeyer (May 20, 2021)

A Black-throated Gray Warbler showed up in Milwaukee again, consecutive years now!!! Last year a male and this year appears to be a 1st year female, as the yellow on the left side is in and on the right side is still coming in. Also, the black on her neck is just coming in too. Always great to get a very rare warbler in spring migration. This one brought me up to 34 warbler species for the spring, just in Milwaukee County!

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (May 20, 2021)

More warblers from yesterday...

Blackpoll Warbler (F)
Chestnut-sided Warbler (M)
Common Yellowthroat (M)
Mourning Warbler (F)
Nashville Warbler (F)
Northern Parula (M)
Tennessee Warbler (M)
Wilson's Warbler (M)


----------



## AlanF (May 20, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> More warblers from yesterday...
> 
> Blackpoll Warbler (F)
> Chestnut-sided Warbler (M)
> ...


More wonderful shots of so many different birds!


----------



## Click (May 20, 2021)

Beautiful series, Jeremy. Great shots.


----------



## usern4cr (May 20, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> More warblers from yesterday...
> 
> Blackpoll Warbler (F)
> Chestnut-sided Warbler (M)
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of really different colored birds. Well done!


----------



## usern4cr (May 20, 2021)

More from my redbud days with R5 & RF 800 f11.


male Northern Cardinal (my neighbor happened to have a blue drum that was in the background):




A few of a male House Finch:













Carolina Chickadee, who kept coming back to this spot to eat safflower seeds from my feeder:




Cheers


----------



## Click (May 20, 2021)

Very nice series, usern4cr. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## usern4cr (May 20, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series, usern4cr. I especially like the second picture.


Thanks, Click. Every once in a while I get a new bird, but mostly the same happy birds here. 
I'm just amazed at the more exotic (to me) birds I see others post here!


----------



## jprusa (May 20, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> More warblers from yesterday...
> 
> Blackpoll Warbler (F)
> Chestnut-sided Warbler (M)
> ...


Great photos ! All are just beautiful !


----------



## becceric (May 21, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> More warblers from yesterday...
> 
> Blackpoll Warbler (F)
> Chestnut-sided Warbler (M)
> ...


Great shots, jmeyer. You’ve captured more warbler images than I could shake a branch at!


----------



## ERHP (May 21, 2021)

While taking some shots of bluebirds hunting, from the corner of my eye my subconscious noted a branch seemed 'off' so I looked closer. Turned out to be a Long Eared Owl, who let me take a few shots before heading higher into a pine tree. The sun popped through for about a minute giving me something besides the gloom in the sky. First time I've seen one in these forest though I've seen them in the nearby desert.





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/640 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## jprusa (May 21, 2021)

Red-headed woodpecker
Brown Trasher


----------



## AlanF (May 21, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Red-headed woodpecker
> Brown Trasher
> View attachment 197753
> View attachment 197755


That red head is incredible!


----------



## Aussie shooter (May 21, 2021)

A forest raven in the Highlands of Tassie


----------



## AlanF (May 21, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> A forest raven in the Highlands of Tassie
> View attachment 197760


The texture and colouring of the Raven are superb. Nice composition.


----------



## Aussie shooter (May 21, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The texture and colouring of the Raven are superb. Nice composition.


Cheers mate. The extremely bold nature of these things makes them a pretty easy subject. I was actually shooting Black Swans at the time and he kind of waddled down and starred at me in contempt


----------



## jprusa (May 21, 2021)

AlanF said:


> That red head is incredible!


Thanks Alan, That was with the 100 - 500 & 2.0 .


----------



## Click (May 21, 2021)

Beautiful picture, ERHP.


----------



## Click (May 21, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Red-headed woodpecker
> Brown Trasher




Lovely shots. Well done.


----------



## usern4cr (May 21, 2021)

More redbud pics. R5 & RF 800 f11.

Carolina chickadee on it's favorite spot:







male House Finch:







Mourning dove:




Cheers


----------



## Click (May 21, 2021)

I really like your series, very nice shots, usern4cr.


----------



## Click (May 22, 2021)

Great Blue Heron


----------



## usern4cr (May 22, 2021)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron
> View attachment 197772


Beautiful photo, Click!


----------



## becceric (May 22, 2021)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron
> View attachment 197772


Great shot, Click. I’d love to see that on wall.


----------



## AlanF (May 22, 2021)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron
> View attachment 197772


Lovely colours as well as pose and composition.


----------



## AlanF (May 22, 2021)

Now for the complete opposite, the scruffiest example I have seen of the national bird of England. Unkempt and with mud on its face, it has to be Boris.


----------



## usern4cr (May 22, 2021)

More redbud photos.
(R5 & RF 800 f11)


Carolina chickadee:







Mourning dove:




White throated sparrow:




male House Finch:


----------



## Click (May 22, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful photo, Click!





becceric said:


> Great shot, Click. I’d love to see that on wall.





AlanF said:


> Lovely colours as well as pose and composition.



Thank you very much, guys.


----------



## Click (May 22, 2021)

Lovely series, usern4cr. I especially like the White throated sparrow.


----------



## AlanF (May 22, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> More redbud photos.
> (R5 & RF 800 f11)
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see those redbuds, I think of Kane's last word in Citizen Kane.


----------



## usern4cr (May 22, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Every time I see those redbuds, I think of Kane's last word in Citizen Kane.


I don't think I ever saw Citizen Kane, but I see it was quite a revered movie in history. (I'll have to see it now somehow)
What were his last words?


----------



## Nemorino (May 22, 2021)

Rosebud


----------



## jprusa (May 22, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful Click
> View attachment 197772


----------



## Click (May 22, 2021)

Thank you jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (May 23, 2021)

Blue Grosbeak


----------



## Cog (May 23, 2021)

A white-cheeked tern




and a bridled tern




EOS R5 + EF 100-400mm II


----------



## Click (May 23, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Blue Grosbeak




Beautiful shot!


----------



## Click (May 23, 2021)

Cog said:


> A white-cheeked tern
> 
> 
> and a bridled tern
> ...





Very nice pictures.




Well done, Cog.


----------



## usern4cr (May 23, 2021)

More "redbud" photos with R5 & RF 800 f11.
In PL4, I noticed that a "lens sharpness" of +2 seemed to be a bit too much for many photos, so I reduced it to +1 for the "redbud" photos I'm showing.
Still using cropping to taste and deep prime output, but almost no other alterations on these.


female House Finch:




male House Finch:




This is one that really resonates with me.
Normally I don't try to take photos of birds on the other side of a tree, but an opening through the redbud was in the right spot for this.
male Northern Cardinal:




Carolina Chickadee (yes, again later on the same spot they like to eat seeds on):





female Northern Cardinal:
_( "Can't a lady get some privacy after a shower?" )_




Cheers!


----------



## Click (May 23, 2021)

Lovely shots! Nicely done, usern4cr.


----------



## Cog (May 23, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## jprusa (May 23, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot!


Thanks Click!


----------



## jmeyer (May 23, 2021)

Yesterday a Connecticut Warbler was singing at a local park, one that would potentially be able to provide good looks, of this otherwise very elusive warbler. I was able to watch him for about an hour and get a few decent shots.

Jeremy


----------



## HenryL (May 23, 2021)

Just getting caught up - these are from last weekends hike. Not much going on with the osprey, mostly they are still sitting on nests and sunning themselves on nearby roosts. Some little fellows were active around the marsh though, but don't hold me to the ID. Aside from the bluebird, I am guessing based on Merlin and Seek apps. Images cropped and denoised with DeepPrime

Eastern Bluebird



Eastern Kingbird




Brown-crested Flycatcher (or Great Crested Flycatcher?)





And this one, actually from two weeks ago but I just identified the little guy. Northern Parula


----------



## AlanF (May 23, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Just getting caught up - these are from last weekends hike. Not much going on with the osprey, mostly they are still sitting on nests and sunning themselves on nearby roosts. Some little fellows were active around the marsh though, but don't hold me to the ID. Aside from the bluebird, I am guessing based on Merlin and Seek apps. Images cropped and denoised with DeepPrime
> 
> Eastern Bluebird
> View attachment 197799
> ...


You are not the only one to have problems in identifying the Northern Parula - beautiful little bird.





__





Show your Bird Portraits


lunch!




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## jmeyer (May 23, 2021)

Very nice Henry! Great Crested Flycatcher is correct.


----------



## Click (May 23, 2021)

Very nice pictures, HenryL.


----------



## Click (May 23, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> Yesterday a Connecticut Warbler was singing at a local park, one that would potentially be able to provide good looks, of this otherwise very elusive warbler. I was able to him for about an hour and get a few decent shots.
> 
> Jeremy



Very nice series, Jeremy. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Cog (May 23, 2021)

Two more tern photos. Whose wings are more beautiful?


----------



## Click (May 23, 2021)

i really like your shots. Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## jmeyer (May 23, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Jeremy. I especially like the first picture.


Thank you Click! That is my best ever of the Connecticut Warbler! I like that one the most as well

Jeremy


----------



## usern4cr (May 24, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots! Nicely done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## Cog (May 24, 2021)

Click said:


> i really like your shots. Nicely done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## usern4cr (May 24, 2021)

More redbud photos.
(R5 & RF 800 f11)


Carolina Chickadee:




Female Northern Cardinal:







Male Northern Cardinal:


----------



## Click (May 24, 2021)

Another very nice series. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## bhf3737 (May 24, 2021)

A Great horned owl's chick and her mom and dad. The baby was curious, mom was cautious and dad was on watch. They were taking turn and never lost sight of their nest. I found their nest by luck.
R5 + RF 800mm, ISO 2500 on a cloudy day and rather dark canopy.


----------



## Click (May 24, 2021)

Very nice pictures, bhf3737.


----------



## usern4cr (May 24, 2021)

Click said:


> Another very nice series. Well done, usern4cr.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## bhf3737 (May 24, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, bhf3737.


Thank you!


----------



## ISv (May 25, 2021)

WOW! I didn't realize I'm so back following the forum! Spent a lot of time watching beautiful photos to get up to the current page! 
The reason for this: just busy and in the rare trips to shoot I didn't get anything interesting. 
Yesterday at the end of ~2h walk I finally got +/- decent photos of fledgling Scaly-breasted Munia. In my next post I will try to show why it is that interesting.

"I can't swim and it looks dirty. No going there!!!"


"But I can get cooled different way - from behind! WHAT?!"



"Well, not effective but I'm not going there anyway. Don't push me!!!"


----------



## ISv (May 25, 2021)

Well - not so far ago I saw a photo of "African Silver bill" taken on Oahu (posted on eBird) that was actually a fledgling of Scaly Breasted Munia. It wasn't first time and I decided to show some differences in case someone from this forum is going to visit Hawaii anytime soon (or later?!).

Lets start whit the African Silver-bill" young adult (adults are easy, very easy to ID!




Adult Scaly-breasted Munia




and the Chestnut Munia




With the fledglings it's much more complicated and in many cases how you will see the colors depends on the light.
The African Silver Bill looks clear (or I may not got a look at very young birds!).

The Scaly-breasted Munia is discernible by the black bill (but you always can get some reflection from the sky!)




The Chestnut Munia has from very dark gray to gray with blue tint bill. Be very careful about the light!



And to make the problem deeper - the Chestnut Munia is very variable in the transition from fledgling to adult. I'm posting just one variant but they are many!


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2021)

ISv said:


> Well - not so far ago I saw a photo of "African Silver bill" taken on Oahu (posted on eBird) that was actually a fledgling of Scaly Breasted Munia. It wasn't first time and I decided to show some differences in case someone from this forum is going to visit Hawaii anytime soon (or later?!).
> 
> Lets start whit the African Silver-bill" young adult (adults are easy, very easy to ID!
> 
> ...


A satisfying end to the day getting those nice shots of Munias.


----------



## ISv (May 25, 2021)

AlanF said:


> A satisfying end to the day getting those nice shots of Munias.


Thanks Alan but I probably didn't express myself properly - only the fledgling of the Scaly-breasted Munia is from Sunday. All other photos are older (and taken with the zoom). The photo of the African Silver bill is may be the oldest. Later, when I found the right location to look for the Silver bill I got more photos.


----------



## usern4cr (May 25, 2021)

More redbud photos (R5 & RF 800 f11).


Male Northern Cardinal:







Mourning Dove:













White Throated Sparrow:


----------



## Click (May 25, 2021)

ISv and usern4cr,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2021)

ISv said:


> Thanks Alan but I probably didn't express myself properly - only the fledgling of the Scaly-breasted Munia is from Sunday. All other photos are older (and taken with the zoom). The photo of the African Silver bill is may be the oldest. Later, when I found the right location to look for the Silver bill I got more photos.


I am not sure I would have been able to recognise a fledgling Scaly Breasted Munia. I saw an adult and a Red Munia in Mysore 5 years. ago. They were both tiny images, the Scaly using the 5DIII and 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC and the Red by my wife with the 100-400mm II on the 7DII, which were too poor to post. But, going back to them and upscaling them 2x and using better software, they are presentable. We have had terrible weather here for the past month and very few birds, so seeing the beautiful images in this thread perks me up and gives an excuse to going back to old ones of mine and reprocessing.


----------



## Click (May 25, 2021)

GBH in the morning fog


----------



## usern4cr (May 25, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> A Great horned owl's chick and her mom and dad. The baby was curious, mom was cautious and dad was on watch. They were taking turn and never lost sight of their nest. I found their nest by luck.
> R5 + RF 800mm, ISO 2500 on a cloudy day and rather dark canopy.
> View attachment 197815
> 
> ...


It's rare for me to see an owl, let alone a baby from a hidden nest. Well done, bhf3737!

Thanks, also, to Cog, ISv, AlanF, Click and all the others posting here. Seeing your birds from distant lands is wonderful.


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2021)

Click said:


> GBH in the morning fog
> View attachment 197839


GBH stands for grievous bodily harm over here!


----------



## jprusa (May 25, 2021)

Click,ISV Alan and all, great shots of beautiful birds.


----------



## Click (May 25, 2021)

Thank you very much, jprusa.


----------



## jmeyer (May 26, 2021)

It's been a great spring for Mourning Warblers in my area. In the last week, I've had anywhere form 4-6 of them daily, which normally you might find one. One of my favorite warblers! 

Jeremy

first 5 are the male (last 2 without tail!)
last 3 are the female.


----------



## ISv (May 26, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I am not sure I would have been able to recognise a fledgling Scaly Breasted Munia. I saw an adult and a Red Munia in Mysore 5 years. ago. They were both tiny images, the Scaly using the 5DIII and 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC and the Red by my wife with the 100-400mm II on the 7DII, which were too poor to post. But, going back to them and upscaling them 2x and using better software, they are presentable. We have had terrible weather here for the past month and very few birds, so seeing the beautiful images in this thread perks me up and gives an excuse to going back to old ones of mine and reprocessing.
> 
> View attachment 197837
> View attachment 197838


Yeah, in India they have different subspecies of the Scaly-breasted Munia - looks bolder than what I see here. The Red Avadavat (or Red Munia if you prefer)
also looks different. On other hand I still have to shoot one in full breeding plumage...


----------



## ISv (May 26, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> It's been a great spring for Mourning Warblers in my area. In the last week, I've had anywhere form 4-6 of them daily, which normally you might find one. One of my favorite warblers!
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Great shots as usually!


----------



## ISv (May 26, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> It's rare for me to see an owl, let alone a baby from a hidden nest. Well done, bhf3737!
> 
> Thanks, also, to Cog, ISv, AlanF, Click and all the others posting here. Seeing your birds from distant lands is wonderful.


Looking at the numerous photos of the Mourning Dove (and from rather close distance!) posted by you I'm also feeling jealous! We have some small number of them here but they usually are very skittish and I still have to get a good photo... Forget the White Throated Sparrow! You can't find it here!


----------



## Dockland (May 26, 2021)

First shot with my EF 600mm f/4 III. Very overcast and rainy. But what a lens. This is the first shot I ever took with the lens. (tryin it out a bit) So nothing fancy

Canon EOS R5 - Canon EF 600mm f/4 L IS USM III (distance approx 10-15 meters)


----------



## Click (May 26, 2021)

Beautiful bird. Very nice shot, Dockland.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> It's been a great spring for Mourning Warblers in my area. In the last week, I've had anywhere form 4-6 of them daily, which normally you might find one. One of my favorite warblers!
> 
> Jeremy




Lovely shots. Nicely done, Jeremy.


----------



## usern4cr (May 26, 2021)

ISv said:


> Looking at the numerous photos of the Mourning Dove (and from rather close distance!) posted by you I'm also feeling jealous! We have some small number of them here but they usually are very skittish and I still have to get a good photo... Forget the White Throated Sparrow! You can't find it here!


Thanks, ISv. I can't get too close to the mourning doves, but I think that they tolerate me at a reasonable (super telephoto) distance because they're coming in just for my feeder seed, and that I stay still while observing/photographing them. The cardinals are fairly skittish too.


----------



## AlanF (May 26, 2021)

Dockland said:


> First shot with my EF 600mm f/4 III. Very overcast and rainy. But what a lens. This is the first shot I ever took with the lens. (tryin it out a bit) So nothing fancy
> 
> Canon EOS R5 - Canon EF 600mm f/4 L IS USM III (distance approx 10-15 meters)
> 
> View attachment 197862


It's a Mandarin Duck. You only just got him the frame! Nice shot.


----------



## AlanF (May 26, 2021)

Got a tip last night that there were Flycatchers in a local churchyard. There was a break in the weather this morning and I got shots of two Spotted Flycatchers which I assume is the nesting pair. (R5 + 100-500mm + 1.4xTC). First time I have ever seen this species.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2021)

Nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2021)

Common tern


----------



## ISO64 (May 26, 2021)

Dance of the pie-billed grebes... Golden hour light, taken at sunset.
7D2, 100-400 L II + 1.4XIII


----------



## jprusa (May 26, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> It's been a great spring for Mourning Warblers in my area. In the last week, I've had anywhere form 4-6 of them daily, which normally you might find one. One of my favorite warblers!
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Beautiful birds Jeremy! Keep them coming!


----------



## jprusa (May 26, 2021)

Click said:


> Common tern
> View attachment 197871


Very Nice Click!


----------



## Click (May 26, 2021)

Thank you, jprusa.


----------



## jmeyer (May 26, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Got a tip last night that there were Flycatchers in a local churchyard. There was a break in the weather this morning and I got shots of two Spotted Flycatchers which I assume is the nesting pair. (R5 + 100-500mm + 1.4xTC). First time I have ever seen this species.


Congrats on a new life bird! Even better when you get good looks and wonderful photos!

Jeremy


----------



## AlanF (May 26, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> Congrats on a new life bird! Even better when you get good looks and wonderful photos!
> 
> Jeremy


Thanks Jeremy!


----------



## becceric (May 27, 2021)

Dockland said:


> First shot with my EF 600mm f/4 III. Very overcast and rainy. But what a lens. This is the first shot I ever took with the lens. (tryin it out a bit) So nothing fancy
> 
> Canon EOS R5 - Canon EF 600mm f/4 L IS USM III (distance approx 10-15 meters)
> 
> View attachment 197862


Great to see, Dockland! I might have to buy that lens.


----------



## jmeyer (May 27, 2021)

A change of pace from the warblers... I was at Horicon National Wildlife Refuge watching shorebirds Tuesday morning and 2 White-faced Ibis flew in. Wow, what a treat that was! Horicon is a magnet for birds like that, but they are still considered rare for our area. Lighting was terrible, but I think I did ok.

Jeremy


----------



## ISv (May 27, 2021)

Dockland said:


> First shot with my EF 600mm f/4 III. Very overcast and rainy. But what a lens. This is the first shot I ever took with the lens. (tryin it out a bit) So nothing fancy
> 
> Canon EOS R5 - Canon EF 600mm f/4 L IS USM III (distance approx 10-15 meters)
> 
> View attachment 197862


Beautiful!


----------



## ISv (May 27, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Got a tip last night that there were Flycatchers in a local churchyard. There was a break in the weather this morning and I got shots of two Spotted Flycatchers which I assume is the nesting pair. (R5 + 100-500mm + 1.4xTC). First time I have ever seen this species.
> 
> View attachment 197869
> View attachment 197870


I love that bird. Don't know why: there are many much more colorful and exotic-looking birds even in South-East Europe where I did my first (and so far last - 2019) photos. May be that humility... Edited: I have to try better (more up to date software) for this series!


----------



## ISv (May 27, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> A change of pace from the warblers... I was at Horicon National Wildlife Refuge watching shorebirds Tuesday morning and 2 White-faced Ibis flew in. Wow, what a treat that was! Horicon is a magnet for birds like that, but they are still considered rare for our area. Lighting was terrible, but I think I did ok.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


You did better than me: we have some of these every year (like 4-7, or less) but they keep in restricted areas where I can't go to close the distance (and the air is rather turbulent even in early morning for longer distances)


----------



## Click (May 27, 2021)

Beautiful shots, ISv. I really like the first one.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2021)

Nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2021)

First time this year I've seen the local urban Peregrine Falcon. She tipped the wink she remembers me.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2021)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2021)

Canada Goose


----------



## usern4cr (May 27, 2021)

More redbud photos
(R5 & RF 800 f11)


White Throated Sparrow:




Male House Finch:










We got some unexpected snow on our springtime redbud. Just thought I'd show a shot of it:




White Throated Sparrow:


----------



## Click (May 27, 2021)

Very nice series, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (May 28, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series, usern4cr.


Thank you, Click.
I enjoyed your Canada Goose as well!


----------



## jmeyer (May 28, 2021)

In addition to the White-faced Ibis I saw at Horicon the other day, 2 Red-necked Phalaropes flew in as well! These are uncommon to the area also. I just saw my first one a week ago and now I get these 2, at very close range! Amazing morning at the marsh.

Jeremy


----------



## Click (May 28, 2021)

Nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## Dockland (May 28, 2021)

Went out for a quick stroll with the 600mm again.

Canon EOS R5 - Canon EF 600mm f/2.8 L IS USM whoops. 

E: Canon EF 600mm f/4 L IS USM III


----------



## Click (May 28, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Dockland.


----------



## Dockland (May 28, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Well done, Dockland.



Thank You Click. I know the lens is capable of more and better. Just learning a few things here and there. 
I think shooting in full Manual is the easiest option, perhaps with auto ISO set on the camera. I'd like a shutterspeed around 1250 or above, and Aperture set to either 4 or 5.6 and let auto ISO do it's magic. 

I think I'll try a 1,4 extender as well but i've some bad experience with the EF x2 III with my 70-200 f/2.8 III if I recall correctly. Gave it away the other week, but perhaps there's no image degradation with this lens and the 1,4 extender III?


----------



## AlanF (May 28, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Thank You Click. I know the lens is capable of more and better. Just learning a few things here and there.
> I think shooting in full Manual is the easiest option, perhaps with auto ISO set on the camera. I'd like a shutterspeed around 1250 or above, and Aperture set to either 4 or 5.6 and let auto ISO do it's magic.
> 
> I think I'll try a 1,4 extender as well but i've some bad experience with the EF x2 III with my 70-200 f/2.8 III if I recall correctly. Gave it away the other week, but perhaps there's no image degradation with this lens and the 1,4 extender III?


Thd EF 2xTCIII isn't as good as the EF 1.4xTCIII. You should find the 14.4xTC much better with little image degradation in comparison. By the way, the last bird is a Greylag Goose.


----------



## Dockland (May 28, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Thd EF 2xTCIII isn't as good as the EF 1.4xTCIII. You should find the 14.4xTC much better with little image degradation in comparison. By the way, the last bird is a Greylag Goose.



Thank you Alan. It was a great evening light-wise. But a bit crowded. 
This Sunday afternoon I’ll pack my gear and travel to the artipelag here outside of Stockholm to see if I can spot a bird of prey or two


----------



## AlanF (May 28, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Thank you Alan. It was a great evening light-wise. But a bit crowded.
> This Sunday afternoon I’ll pack my gear and travel to the artipelag here outside of Stockholm to see if I can spot a bird of prey or two


I have great memories of the Archipelago from my first visit to Stockholm nearly 50 years ago when two of us very young scientists played hookey from a conference and took a boat trip. At my last conference in Sweden, at the Sånga-Säby Hotel & Conference centre, I took my 5DSR and 100-400mm II and got this shot of a Nuthatch in the grounds. I like Sweden.



​


----------



## IslanderMV (May 28, 2021)

Roseate Terns in breeding plumage.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2021)

Very nice shots, Islander.


----------



## usern4cr (May 29, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I have great memories of the Archipelago from my first visit to Stockholm nearly 50 years ago when two of us very young scientists played hookey from a conference and took a boat trip. At my last conference in Sweden, at the Sånga-Säby Hotel & Conference centre, I took my 5DSR and 100-400mm II and got this shot of a Nuthatch in the grounds. I like Sweden.
> 
> View attachment 197927
> 
> ​


Nice photo, AlanF. Since you mentioned liking Sweden, I could mention that we usually spend the summer in the north of Sweden, near Skellefteå. We're hoping to get there this summer, but with Covid we're not sure about it yet. If you're ever in the area when we're there, you'd be welcome to visit.


----------



## ERHP (May 29, 2021)

A male Western Bluebird foraging for insects amongst the flowers. I never think of these flowers as 'tall' until my subject is half obscured.




R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 800


----------



## ERHP (May 29, 2021)

ISv said:


> I love that bird. Don't know why: there are many much more colorful and exotic-looking birds even in South-East Europe where I did my first (and so far last - 2019) photos. May be that humility... Edited: I have to try better (more up to date software) for this series!



I'm very partial to our understated Western Wood-Peewee. Years ago I watched one build a nest and every year since they have returned to the spot. I really need to dedicate a morning to head out there this year to see if the trend has continued and maybe take some new some shots. Unfortunately you need a cloudy morning to avoid branch shadows.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2021)

Great shots, ERHP. Well done!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 29, 2021)

ERHP said:


> I'm very partial to our understated Western Wood-Peewee. Years ago I watched one build a nest and every year since they have returned to the spot. I really need to dedicate a morning to head out there this year to see if the trend has continued and maybe take some new some shots. Unfortunately you need a cloudy morning to avoid branch shadows.


The nest is super! What a talented bird. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (May 29, 2021)

Peregrine Falcon chicks with mum on a cliff face, at least 60m away so 2xTC on 100-500mm. The shot was from a public regularly used path and the birds are used to humans. They are very well camouflaged against the rock and it needed another birder to point them out patiently to me.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2021)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2021)

Common Loon


----------



## AlanF (May 30, 2021)

Click said:


> Common Loon
> View attachment 197937


Lovely, Click. On my first summer holiday in Halifax NS, my goal was to snap a Loon, and it should have been but wasn't easy!


----------



## Click (May 30, 2021)

Thanks Alan.

I love that bird, especially when I hear its call. It's beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## Maximilian (May 30, 2021)

My first blackcap:


----------



## Maximilian (May 30, 2021)

ERHP said:


> A male Western Bluebird foraging for insects amongst the flowers. I never think of these flowers as 'tall' until my subject is half obscured.


Beautiful colors! Lovely! 
Well done ERHP!


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2021)

Now a Common Goose - seems like the birds must fear the virus here in Alberta, at least in my back yard!

But, this goose is my friend. 

Jack


----------



## Click (May 30, 2021)

Very nice shot. Well done, Jack.


----------



## AlanF (May 30, 2021)

Last night we were serenaded as usual by a Blackbird, which I located at the top of the tallest tree by our bedroom but not directly visible. I got a shot of him from the garden as the sun was setting, the other side of the bird. He was facing the sun and you can see the red lighting him up. He started serenading us again at 4.30 am, and I got a shot of him 12 hours after the first where he had flipped through 180 deg and was facing the morning sun, with the sun behind me.. His orientation was not random. (R5 at 1000mm).


----------



## Dockland (May 30, 2021)

Canon EOS R5 - Canon EF 600mm f/4
f/4 - 1/1000 - ISO 1250
(the bokeh of this lens is absolutely stunning)


----------



## 7DmkI (May 31, 2021)

Female wood duck from today.


----------



## Click (May 31, 2021)

Very nice series. I especially like the last picture. Well done, 7DmkI.


----------



## becceric (May 31, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Canon EOS R5 - Canon EF 600mm f/4
> f/4 - 1/1000 - ISO 1250
> (the bokeh of this lens is absolutely stunning)
> 
> View attachment 197947


Nice work, Dockland. I like the bird, bokh, and the color palatte.


----------



## Dockland (May 31, 2021)

Really don't know the bird, but it recently took a bath I assume  (Should've used fill flash on this one)

Canon EOS R5 - Canon EF 600mm f/4 L IS USM III


----------



## bhf3737 (May 31, 2021)

Again today I saw this little guy. Now he can jump to a branch outside the nest. He is so curious. He was ignoring the other photographer with a black lens and was posing for me. It seems that he likes white lenses!
Owlet - Great Horned Owl's chick.
R5 + RF 100-500mm.


----------



## Click (May 31, 2021)

I really like your shot. Nicely done, bhf3737.


----------



## Click (May 31, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Really don't know the bird, but it recently took a bath I assume  (Should've used fill flash on this one)
> 
> Canon EOS R5 - Canon EF 600mm f/4 L IS USM III




The wet look.




Nice picture, Docland.


----------



## Dockland (May 31, 2021)

Click said:


> The wet look.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture, Docland.


Thank you Click. 
Perhaps it's a woodpecker of some sort


----------



## bhf3737 (May 31, 2021)

Click said:


> I really like your shot. Nicely done, bhf3737.


Thanks Click.


----------



## Click (May 31, 2021)

Goose swimming slowly in morning light


----------



## Dockland (May 31, 2021)

Click said:


> Goose swimming slowly in morning light
> View attachment 197957



Oh, fantastic shot Click! I love the some what relaxed atmosphere in this image. 
The tech-side is excellent! 
May I ask what settings You used?


----------



## Click (May 31, 2021)

Thank you so much for your kind words.

The settings are:

1/250
f/4
ISO 200

1DX II + Canon 500 f/4L IS II


I took this shot while kayaking.


----------



## Dockland (May 31, 2021)

Click said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words.
> 
> The setting are:
> 
> ...



This! The best shots I got yesterday was the ones taken at "ground level" so to speak. It's amazing what perspective can do. I feel like I'm along with the Goose there in the water.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 31, 2021)

I tell folk we only see Red-tailed

hawks here and only in the sky so I have no experience with ID. Trying to follow some swallows I saw this and snapped it but at 800mm and 1/1000 and great distance it's very poor - still if anyone can help with ID I'd appreciate it.

Jack


----------



## bhf3737 (May 31, 2021)

What's up duck?!
This wood duck mom and her ducklings were captured from a position very close to the ground level. Different perspective. 
R5 + RF 800mm.


----------



## AlanF (May 31, 2021)

I've never see a Little Egret with deep salmon-pink lores before. Apparently, it's a sign that it's in an excited breeding state (R5/1000mm).


----------



## AlanF (May 31, 2021)

I managed to get a better shot of the elusive Cetti's Warbler this morning at 1000mm/R5. It suddenly appeared for a few seconds in a shaded position and I was set up at at 1/3200s for BIF in bright light. It has taken some post-processing to get something out of it.


----------



## dcm (Jun 1, 2021)

Backyard robin in the late day sun. R6, RF800, handheld.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 1, 2021)

More redbud photos
(R5 & RF 800 f11)


House Finch:







Robin:










Mourning Dove:






Cheers.


----------



## Monte (Jun 1, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> I tell folk we only see Red-tailed
> View attachment 197958
> hawks here and only in the sky so I have no experience with ID. Trying to follow some swallows I saw this and snapped it but at 800mm and 1/1000 and great distance it's very poor - still if anyone can help with ID I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Jack



I believe that is a Northern Goshawk.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 1, 2021)

Monte said:


> I believe that is a Northern Goshawk.


Thanks, I'll now focus on researching that one and I'll keep my eye open for more/better shots.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 1, 2021)

Came across this old previously ignored photo from my 1D2 days. Wonder why she's called a sapsucker? 

Jack


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 1, 2021)

One of our canada goose chicks - they're growing fast.


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> More redbud photos
> (R5 & RF 800 f11)




Beautiful pictures, usern4cr.


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> One of our canada goose chicks - they're growing fast.




So cute!


----------



## ERHP (Jun 1, 2021)

One of our Snowy Egret's showing off back in April. 




R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/3200 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 1, 2021)

Don't have a clue, but the leaves reflecting in the water was kind of cool.
Canon EOS R5 - Canon EF 600mm f/4 L IS USM III


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2021)

Lovely shot, Dockland.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 1, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 1, 2021)

I knew there was an assassin the the garden from the feathers near our bird feeders. A few minutes ago I was sitting in this end of the garden after dinner and I just glimpsed a bird flying from a hidden ambush position near the feeders to the far end of the garden and perch for a few seconds. A quick shot with the R5/500mm at iso5000 has given an ID of the suspect - Sparrowhawk. This is a 100% crop of the bird of about 1000px long - the camera handles noise well.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 1, 2021)

Goshawk from a moment ago

Canon R5 - EF 600mm f/4 @ISO 2500 or around there 1/800s and F/4


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2021)

Very nice shot, Dockland.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 1, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Dockland.



Thank You Click. I forgot to turn on the IS on the lens  But it turned out okay anyway.
Practising, practising, practising...


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2021)

At 1/800 you're OK. The picture is sharp and the focus is on the eye. Well done.


----------



## dcm (Jun 2, 2021)

Blue Jay. R6, RF800.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 2, 2021)

Click said:


> At 1/800 you're OK. The picture is sharp and the focus is on the eye. Well done.



Thank You Click.
Well, I didn't do much. The eye-tracking did its thing  
Actually i only saw the silhouette of the bird ~30 ft up in the tree.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2021)

Very nice shot, dcm.


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2021)

Geese in the morning fog


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 2, 2021)

I've never before seen a heron sitting that high in a tree. about 15 m.
But as I already did with some white egrets on treetops I belive it is common for herons, too.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 2, 2021)

And this mallard was just enjoying the warm sun


----------



## AlanF (Jun 2, 2021)

I love the way Nuthatches will pose beak down, like this one, though it will perch normally. (R5/100-500)


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2021)

Nice pictures, Alan. I especially like the first one.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 3, 2021)

More redbud photos (mostly Mourning Doves this time):
(R5 & RF 800 f11)

















White throated sparrow:




Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2021)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots. Nicely done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 3, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Don't have a clue, but the leaves reflecting in the water was kind of cool.
> Canon EOS R5 - Canon EF 600mm f/4 L IS USM III
> 
> View attachment 198002


Nice shot , Goldeneye maybe can't see the neck to be sure.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 3, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Nice shot , Goldeneye maybe can't see the neck to be sure.


I'm pretty sure you are right.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 3, 2021)

Lots of shots of Sedge Warblers today, here's one at 500mm.


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2021)

Very nice picture. Well done, Alan.


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 3, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks, I'll now focus on researching that one and I'll keep my eye open for more/better shots.
> 
> Jack


Jack, your hawk is a Cooper's Hawk. With the slate-colored back, bold reddish streaking underneath and white belly. A N. Goshawk would show a finely streaked grayish underside with slate top and be almost as large as a Red-tailed. Nice shot

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 3, 2021)

Edited a bunch of shorebird photos from the spring migration, here in WI. Started off slow, but finished pretty decent towards the end of May. We just didn't get any rain, so no habitat for them to stop.

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 3, 2021)

A few more...


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2021)

Nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 4, 2021)

Feeding coots


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 4, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Feeding coots
> 
> View attachment 198079
> 
> ...


Sometimes you have to close your eyes... because the subject is so ugly. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 4, 2021)

What would you call this: a tangle of Greylags, a knot of Greylags, a crush or simply socially undistanced Greylags?


----------



## Dockland (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2021)

Nice closeup, Dockland.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 5, 2021)

Cutie (corncrake I think)


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 5, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Cutie (corncrake I think)


Really nice picture, Dockland. Especially the combination with the mossy branch.
But the bird is clearly a white wagtail


----------



## Dockland (Jun 5, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Really nice picture, Dockland. Especially the combination with the mossy branch.
> But the bird is clearly a white wagtail



Haha, I love this forum  
Thank you. Still learning


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 5, 2021)

This is the end of the better redbud photos I took with the R5 & RF 800 lens.
I was very happy with the image quality from this long yet light & affordable lens (relatively speaking since it is a RF lens).
(After the next 2 photos I decided to try the same experiment by adding the RF 1.4TC to the RF 800mm f11 lens and I'll continue with some of those photos below)


White throated sparrow:




With help from Dockland (thanks!), I think this is an American Tree Sparrow:





Now I'll start with more redbud photos with the R5 and RF 800mm f11 with RF 1.4TC added.
I was curious what IQ you could get with it. I'm still on my back porch at a distance close to the 6m MFD of the 800mm lens.
Often times, this distance was a bit too close for some of the larger birds (EG doves), but that's also part of the test.

In post, one thing I'd like to mention is that I've found DXO PL4 gets really slow when you open up a file of a thousand or so images to grade and work on. So slow that I was forced to look for alternatives to grade them down to a reasonable number of just the best ones to use PL4 on. I chose FastRaw Viewer for this purpose, and am extremely happy with how well & fast it can view the raw files and also grade them to parse them down to just the best. It costs almost nothing and is amazingly configurable to taste, so if you ever want faster raw viewing/grading I highly recommend it.

These are still with PL4 with cropping to taste, +1 lens sharpness and deep prime output, with little to no other adjustments done.

House finch:










With help from AlanF (thanks!), a Starling:







Carolina Chickadee:




Cheers.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 5, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> This is the end of the better redbud photos I took with the R5 & RF 800 lens.
> I was very happy with the image quality from this long yet light & affordable lens (relatively speaking since it is a RF lens).
> (After the next 2 photos I decided to try the same experiment by adding the RF 1.4TC to the RF 800mm f11 lens and I'll continue with some of those photos below)
> 
> ...



I think it might be a Eurasian tree sparrow/tree sparrow/German sparrow


----------



## AlanF (Jun 5, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I don't know if this is a Grackle or some other bird?


It's a Starling.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 5, 2021)

An extremely rare visitor to England, a Glossy Ibis. I could have used John's 1120mm for this! I had just the chance of a couple of shots at 500mm and upscaled 2x. There was immediately a crowd of excited twitchers trying to get a glimpse of the bird and so I was really happy to get a full shot before it was partly hidden.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 5, 2021)

Dockland said:


> I think it might be a Eurasian tree sparrow/tree sparrow/German sparrow





AlanF said:


> It's a Starling.


Thanks, Dockland & AlanF! (I'm a lot better and pressing the exposure button than knowing what all the birds are)


----------



## Dockland (Jun 5, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, Dockland & AlanF! (I'm a lot better and pressing the exposure button than knowing what all the birds are)



I'm not at all familiar with birds and their names, but we have thousands of those here where I live, and I knew the swedish name of the bird, so I looked up the english name on Wiki.


----------



## dcm (Jun 6, 2021)

Starlings at dinner time series. R6, RF800.

Hello. Where's dinner?




Are you going to make me work for it?






More!


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2021)

Nice series, dcm.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 6, 2021)

Dockland said:


> I'm not at all familiar with birds and their names, but we have thousands of those here where I live, and I knew the swedish name of the bird, so I looked up the english name on Wiki.


You knew the Swedish name? Interesting - Are you Swedish, by chance? Not that it matters, but my wife is (but she's not a birder either).


----------



## Dockland (Jun 6, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> You knew the Swedish name? Interesting - Are you Swedish, by chance? Not that it matters, but my wife is (but she's not a birder either).



Yes, I am  Born and raised here.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 6, 2021)

AlanF said:


> An extremely rare visitor to England, a Glossy Ibis. I could have used John's 1120mm for this! I had just the chance of a couple of shots at 500mm and upscaled 2x. There was immediately a crowd of excited twitchers trying to get a glimpse of the bird and so I was really happy to get a full shot before it was partly hidden.
> 
> View attachment 198103



It's beautiful. I looked it up on Wikipedia. Would love to se one here as well (but they are quite rare spotted here in Sweden as well)


----------



## Dockland (Jun 6, 2021)

Today is a bit exciting, just discovered a bird spotting spot  
It's called "Sandemar Nature Reserve" and it's just an hour away. There's Sea eagle and a lot of shorebirds, and! ...a bird watch tower. Just found it after a quick googling. 
The weather is ok, some clouds and a little bit hazy. Approx 72 F/22 C 
Well, wish me luck


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2021)

Black-crowned Night-Heron (Juvenile)


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Black-crowned Night-Heron (Juvenile)


Wonderful sharpness on eye and beak. Lovely contrast to the soft green bg.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2021)

Thank you, Maximilian.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 6, 2021)

More redbud photos
(R5 & RF 800 f11 + 1.4x TC)


Northern Cardinal:







Mourning Dove:




Tufted Titmouse:










Carolina Chickadee:




Cheers.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Black-crowned Night-Heron (Juvenile)
> View attachment 198124


Great photo & closeup, Click. what lens was this with?


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2021)

Thank you, usern4cr.

I used the Canon 500 f/4L IS II for this shot.

Another beautiful series. I especially like the Cardinal.


----------



## ISv (Jun 7, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Don't have a clue, but the leaves reflecting in the water was kind of cool.
> Canon EOS R5 - Canon EF 600mm f/4 L IS USM III
> 
> View attachment 198002


Not 100% sure but it looks like a *female* of the Common Goldeneye (Bucephala clangula) in definitive basic. The problem is the dark (or kind of dirty?) tip of the bill. Nice photo anyway!


----------



## ISv (Jun 7, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Yes, I am  Born and raised here.


OK! Now I'm sure it's a Common Goldeneye - if you took that photo in Sverige!


----------



## Dockland (Jun 7, 2021)

ISv said:


> OK! Now I'm sure it's a Common Goldeneye - if you took that photo in Sverige!



Ah, yes, now I see. That seems to be the case. Thank You!


----------



## ISv (Jun 7, 2021)

Today was really hard day for me: hot, humid (a lot of wind but not helping!). Insects where somewhere else. The birds - almost the same! 
The only thing I got there was a juveniles of the Japanese White-Eye (family): not rare siting (not at all!) but when there is something more interesting you simply don't shoot them and I think these are my best (? still have to go into the folder to compare). Anyway - these are only my photos from today and I will try to show why some visitors are reporting an Amakihi on totally unbelievable spots here (like near the beach ).
On the first two photos you can see the white-ring just developing . The second bird (third photo) was significantly forward (same nest!). And the last photo is an adult - this is an old photo...
There are several things that separate the Japanese White-eye from the Amakihi but in some light (and if you have no experience!) it may not be that easy. Many people are just looking at the white ring around the eyes! No ring (bad photo or very young bird!) - "must be" Amakihi!!!


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2021)

Beautiful shots, ISv. I especially like the last one.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 7, 2021)

ISv said:


> Today was really hard day for me: hot, humid (a lot of wind but not helping!). Insects where somewhere else. The birds - almost the same!
> The only thing I got there was a juveniles of the Japanese White-Eye (family): not rare siting (not at all!) but when there is something more interesting you simply don't shoot them and I think these are my best (? still have to go into the folder to compare). Anyway - these are only my photos from today and I will try to show why some visitors are reporting an Amakihi on totally unbelievable spots here (like near the beach ).
> On the first two photos you can see the white-ring just developing . The second bird (third photo) was significantly forward (same nest!). And the last photo is an adult - this is an old photo...
> There are several things that separate the Japanese White-eye from the Amakihi but in some light (and if you have no experience!) it may not be that easy. Many people are just looking at the white ring around the eyes! No ring (bad photo or very young bird!) - "must be" Amakihi!!!
> ...


Beautiful photos, ISv. The last one is breathtaking! (What lens did you use?)


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 7, 2021)

Mallards


----------



## ISv (Jun 7, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful photos, ISv. The last one is breathtaking! (What lens did you use?)


First 3 are with prime 500mm. The last one is old, taken with 200-500 at 500mm.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 7, 2021)

I tracked down the Spotted Flycatcher again but this time had the R5 at 1000mm with the 2xTC on the 100-500mm. I don't usually post more than one image of a bird but this time I'll show a study of it in different poses. Hand-holdable 1000mm is a breakthrough.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 7, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I tracked down the Spotted Flycatcher again but this time had the R5 at 1000mm with the 2xTC on the 100-500mm. I don't usually post more than one image of a bird but this time I'll show a study of it in different poses. Hand-holdable 1000mm is a breakthrough.
> View attachment 198149
> View attachment 198150
> View attachment 198151
> View attachment 198152



Truly amazing shots of this little cutie. Is it a juvenile?


----------



## AlanF (Jun 7, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Truly amazing shots of this little cutie. Is it a juvenile?


It's fully fledged and very small, smaller than a sparrow. For some reason, they like churchyards.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 7, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I tracked down the Spotted Flycatcher again but this time had the R5 at 1000mm with the 2xTC on the 100-500mm. I don't usually post more than one image of a bird but this time I'll show a study of it in different poses. Hand-holdable 1000mm is a breakthrough.
> View attachment 198149
> View attachment 198150
> View attachment 198151
> View attachment 198152


...your last comment (1000mm handholdable) is significant to this particular canon rumors reader.

Real nice pix. Even better (i.e. more informative) commentary.


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2021)

Very nice series.




Well done, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Jun 8, 2021)

Last week I didn't have a time to post some photos of "leftovers" migratory birds here. Some of them stay over the summer because they are not ready for breading, others are just injured birds: like this female Pacific Golden Plover. I think it has it's left leg injured, hard to see where exactly (and I tried hard!).


----------



## Dockland (Jun 8, 2021)

You guys (and perhaps gals) are so amazingly talented. After a couple of weeks I now know how hard it is to actually get great looking shots of birds, even stationary so to speak. 
You keep inspiring me.

Some sort of seagull I think, approx. 300ft away. I moved slightly closer and it flew away 

f/4 @600mm (and very cropped)


----------



## AlanF (Jun 8, 2021)

Dockland said:


> You guys (and perhaps gals) are so amazingly talented. After a couple of weeks I now know how hard it is to actually get great looking shots of birds, even stationary so to speak.
> You keep inspiring me.
> 
> Some sort of seagull I think, approx. 300ft away. I moved slightly closer and it flew away
> ...


It’s an Arctic Tern, a lovely bird. It has a forked tail, seen when flying, and just the top of its head is black - the Black-faced Gull has the whole the face black and is much stockier. Nice composition.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> It’s an Arctic Tern, a lovely bird. It has a forked tail, seen when flying, and just the top of its head is black - the Black-faced Gull has the whole the face black and is much stockier. Nice composition.



Oh, thank You Alan.
There were a lot more of them in the air, but even further away. This was the closest i got. I wonder if there is som kind of tent or so that one can "hide" in, with the camera, tripod and perhaps a little chair. That would be a lot more discrete than me running around the shore with a tank-of-a-lens and not that smooth  
I could sit for hours if there were such an option. Perhaps with some coffee and a sandwich, I could easily spend a whole day out there in the fields/shores.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 8, 2021)

I think this is Eider(s) Cute beaks


----------



## AlanF (Jun 8, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Oh, thank You Alan.
> There were a lot more of them in the air, but even further away. This was the closest i got. I wonder if there is som kind of tent or so that one can "hide" in, with the camera, tripod and perhaps a little chair. That would be a lot more discrete than me running around the shore with a tank-of-a-lens and not that smooth
> I could sit for hours if there were such an option. Perhaps with some coffee and a sandwich, I could easily spend a whole day out there in the fields/shores.


You can buy a small camouflage tent to sit in that is not expensive, but I have only ever seen one used once. Usual is to wait in a proper hide, sit in a car or stroll around with a lightweight lens, though there are many stronger than me birders who can carry the 600mm III. For birds in flight you need open skies. I think I once recommended you keep the 100-500mm as well, and if you sold it, a used 100-400mm II is a cheap great alternative for casual strolling around. You have got real talent for this genre and are taking some great shots so welcome to one of the most enjoyable pastimes.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> You can buy a small camouflage tent to sit in that is not expensive, but I have only ever seen one used once. Usual is to wait in a proper hide, sit in a car or stroll around with a lightweight lens, though there are many stronger than me birders who can carry the 600mm III. For birds in flight you need open skies. I think I once recommended you keep the 100-500mm as well, and if you sold it, a used 100-400mm II is a cheap great alternative for casual strolling around. You have got real talent for this genre and are taking some great shots so welcome to one of the most enjoyable pastimes.



Now I'm so spoiled with the f/4 so I'm practising with it  But I get Your thoughts and agree. I'll check out the mini-tents that are available in stores around here.
And, thank You. Just another amature practising (a lot) perhaps it's getting better. Would be fun to check out my images from today after a year or two just to see if there's any progress


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, Dockland.


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2021)

ISv said:


> Last week I didn't have a time to post some photos of "leftovers" migratory birds here. Some of them stay over the summer because they are not ready for breading, others are just injured birds: like this female Pacific Golden Plover. I think it has it's left leg injured, hard to see where exactly (and I tried hard!).



Very nice series. Well done, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 8, 2021)

I wasn't intending to take any photos today but we were serenaded by a Song Thrush while I was barbecuing this evening, from the same tree that a Blackbird had done similarly in a photo I posted last week. Fortunately, I had the R5 and RF 100-500mm + 2x TC at hand. The bird was 33m away for the best angle of view. These are much sharper shots than I was getting with the 400mm DO II + 2xTC. I couldn't resist snapping up an RF 800mm f/11 used bargain and when it arrives I'll compare the lenses carefully (the loan copy I had a couple of months ago wasn't particularly good).


----------



## AlanF (Jun 8, 2021)

For amusement, some Blue Tits were flitting around in an apple tree a little later, in deep shade. Here is a shot at iso 8000 pushed through 1.33 ev, equivalent to an overall iso of 20,000. The only noise reduction is DxO DeepPRIME at 60 on the luminescence slider. The high iso performance of the R5 is quite acceptable - the image is a 100% crop. There is probably an ant in its beak.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I wasn't intending to take any photos today but we were serenaded by a Song Thrush while I was barbecuing this evening, from the same tree that a Blackbird had done similarly in a photo I posted last week. Fortunately, I had the R5 and RF 100-500mm + 2x TC at hand. The bird was 33m away for the best angle of view. These are much sharper shots than I was getting with the 400mm DO II + 2xTC. I couldn't resist snapping up an RF 800mm f/11 used bargain and when it arrives I'll compare the lenses carefully (the loan copy I had a couple of months ago wasn't particularly good).
> 
> View attachment 198163
> View attachment 198164


My question would be, does aperture play into this assessment? Since having the R5 and shooting 400 X2 I can't say so far that I'm exceedingly impressed but I don't have enough shots to really assess this.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 8, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> My question would be, does aperture play into this assessment? Since having the R5 and shooting 400 X2 I can't say so far that I'm exceedingly impressed but I don't have enough shots to really assess this.
> 
> Jack


The 1000mm is at f/14. The 400mm DO II at 800mm sharpens up a bit at f/11, and f/11 seems at first sight to be still brighter than f/14. However, an 800mm f/11 lets in only the same amount of light as a 1000mm f/14 - entrance diameter of both is ~72 mm, and if you up the iso with the f/14 by 2/3rds of a stop you will get the same signal to noise in a cropped image from both lenses as the 1000mm's image is larger.


----------



## Raptors (Jun 8, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Oh, thank You Alan.
> There were a lot more of them in the air, but even further away. This was the closest i got. I wonder if there is som kind of tent or so that one can "hide" in, with the camera, tripod and perhaps a little chair. That would be a lot more discrete than me running around the shore with a tank-of-a-lens and not that smooth
> I could sit for hours if there were such an option. Perhaps with some coffee and a sandwich, I could easily spend a whole day out there in the fields/shores.


Hi Dockland, I just finished watching a video by Jan Wegener Epic Outback Road Trip With The R5 - Bird Photography Adventure, where they use a bird hide suit. Not sure if this is what you’re looking for. Here is the link for the LensCoat LensHide. https://amzn.to/3bAkoAo


----------



## HenryL (Jun 9, 2021)

I can tell it's June...I had a full contingent of mosquitoes and other bugs following me around on my walk. Only managed one loop before I had to run for my car and avoid being eaten alive!

Here's a couple of birds I've not seen out there until this weekend...

Tufted Titmouse



This brown thrasher was mostly hiding, but I stuck around just long enough for it to come out and pose in the open





And the ubiquitous Great Blue Heron overseeing his domain...or just eyeballing me as I intruded. I noticed the missing toe only during processing in DxO.


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2021)

Very nice series, HenryL.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> For amusement, some Blue Tits were flitting around in an apple tree a little later, in deep shade. Here is a shot at iso 8000 pushed through 1.33 ev, equivalent to an overall iso of 20,000. The only noise reduction is DxO DeepPRIME at 60 on the luminescence slider. The high iso performance of the R5 is quite acceptable - the image is a 100% crop. There is probably an ant in its beak.
> 
> 
> View attachment 198165


Beautiful shot Alan! first time I have never seen a immure Blue Tit shot posted. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ISv (Jun 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> You have got real talent for this genre and are taking some great shots so welcome to one of the most enjoyable pastimes.


You forgot to add "and one of the very addictive - resulting in rather expensive". Otherwise I agree 100% with the sentence!


----------



## ISv (Jun 9, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Oh, thank You Alan.
> There were a lot more of them in the air, but even further away. This was the closest i got. I wonder if there is som kind of tent or so that one can "hide" in, with the camera, tripod and perhaps a little chair. That would be a lot more discrete than me running around the shore with a tank-of-a-lens and not that smooth
> I could sit for hours if there were such an option. Perhaps with some coffee and a sandwich, I could easily spend a whole day out there in the fields/shores.


Look at the second link from Raptors. I can't recommend the LensCoat - I had it (may be it's still somewhere at home...) and hate it. Used it few times without any success: birds are still seeing you and in windy weather that cover is more disturbance than help!!!. And it's hot under it - I mean very hot! Sweden is not the hottest country that I know (I was there for ~1.5 years - Stockholm) but still... I had also tiny retractable chair to sit but all this combo was very uncomfortable.
On that second link you will see other options. I never tried one of them but they seems to offer room for chair and backpack with coffee, WATER! and snacks. 
The best way to use any of these (according to my opinion! - not practice) is to leave them 1-2 days on *proper spot* for the birds to get familiar with the presence of the "object" and enter when it's still dark. If you don't have secure spot to leave your tent - go there when it's dark, mount and wait (and enjoy your time in the nature!).


----------



## Dockland (Jun 9, 2021)

ISv said:


> Look at the second link from Raptors. I can't recommend the LensCoat - I had it (may be it's still somewhere at home...) and hate it. Used it few times without any success: birds are still seeing you and in windy weather that cover is more disturbance than help!!!. And it's hot under it - I mean very hot! Sweden is not the hottest country that I know (I was there for ~1.5 years - Stockholm) but still... I had also tiny retractable chair to sit but all this combo was very uncomfortable.
> On that second link you will see other options. I never tried one of them but they seems to offer room for chair and backpack with coffee, WATER! and snacks.
> The best way to use any of these (according to my opinion! - not practice) is to leave them 1-2 days on *proper spot* for the birds to get familiar with the presence of the "object" and enter when it's still dark. If you don't have secure spot to leave your tent - go there when it's dark, mount and wait (and enjoy your time in the nature!).



That's great tips. Thank You!


----------



## Dockland (Jun 9, 2021)

Perhaps not the most "exotic" bird, but I did like the colors in this one.
The greens is a person with a green jacken thats reflected in the water. Made a kind of fun effect. 

I give you, the disco seagull 

F/4 @600mm


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 9, 2021)

Dockland said:


> I give you, the disco seagull


"_disco seagull_" sounds really funny and appropriate


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2021)

Dockland said:


> I give you, the disco seagull






Nice shot, Dockland.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 9, 2021)

More redbud photos.
R5 & RF 800 + 1.4xTC


Tufted Titmouse:













Starling:







Grandpa HouseFinch:




Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2021)

Lovely series. I especially like the second picture. Nicely done, usern4cr.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 9, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> More redbud photos.
> R5 & RF 800 + 1.4xTC
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely shots John! I couldn't resist buying a used RF 800/11 at a ridiculously low price, and it arrived today. It's an interesting lens, with pros and cons. I'll post a few piccies next.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 9, 2021)

A couple of shots with the RF 800mm + 1.4xTC on the R5. As John has shown first using charts and then many fine "redbud" shots, it's a sharp lens. These could have been posted in the Dragonflies thread: a Pied Wagtail with Damselflies flies that he was catching and feeding to a fledgling.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 9, 2021)

The downside for me is my penchant for dragonflies, and the minimum focal distance of the lens is 6m, nearly 20ft. However, I can still get decent images. I'll post one of a 4-Spotted Chaser here to show a characteristic of the lens: some terrible bokeh for out-of-focus specular highlights that diffractive optics can give with a series of concentric rings. I have never seen this with my 400mm DO II or Nikon 500mm f/5.6 PF. Canon has cut corners in its design here.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 9, 2021)

Shots at 800mm, 1120mm and 1600mm of the Blackbird that serenades us in the evening very high up, about 25m away. I am more than happy with these.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Shots at 800mm, 1120mm and 1600mm of the Blackbird that serenades us in the evening very high up, about 25m away. I am more than happy with these.
> 
> View attachment 198189
> View attachment 198190
> View attachment 198191


The detail at 1600 is there for sure but F22?? It's amazing that the AF works. I might have persevered with my 6D and the 400 but F8 AF wasn't possible.

Jack


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 10, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely series. I especially like the second picture. Nicely done, usern4cr.





AlanF said:


> Lovely shots John! I couldn't resist buying a used RF 800/11 at a ridiculously low price, and it arrived today. It's an interesting lens, with pros and cons. I'll post a few piccies next.


Thanks, Click & AlanF - I really like your Dragonfly photos. I haven't noticed the ringed bokeh with the 800 f11, but I don't think I've had any bright point-source backgrounds to see them if they're there. I'll have to try to get some specular backgrounds and see what it looks like. The 800 f11 is really lightweight and sharp for such an inexpensive lens, but it is only for things pretty far away. I do miss the close focus ability a lot with it.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 10, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The downside for me is my penchant for dragonflies, and the minimum focal distance of the lens is 6m, nearly 20ft. However, I can still get decent images. I'll post one of a 4-Spotted Chaser here to show a characteristic of the lens: some terrible bokeh for out-of-focus specular highlights that diffractive optics can give with a series of concentric rings. I have never seen this with my 400mm DO II or Nikon 500mm f/5.6 PF. Canon has cut corners in its design here.
> 
> View attachment 198188


I actually enjoy the bokeh. Helps give the image some character. It's not terribly distracting. It can always be toned back in post processing. Great Shot! What was the f-stop?


----------



## macrunning (Jun 10, 2021)

HenryL said:


> I can tell it's June...I had a full contingent of mosquitoes and other bugs following me around on my walk. Only managed one loop before I had to run for my car and avoid being eaten alive!
> 
> Here's a couple of birds I've not seen out there until this weekend...
> 
> ...


Beautiful birds and shots!


----------



## macrunning (Jun 10, 2021)

ISv said:


> Today was really hard day for me: hot, humid (a lot of wind but not helping!). Insects where somewhere else. The birds - almost the same!
> The only thing I got there was a juveniles of the Japanese White-Eye (family): not rare siting (not at all!) but when there is something more interesting you simply don't shoot them and I think these are my best (? still have to go into the folder to compare). Anyway - these are only my photos from today and I will try to show why some visitors are reporting an Amakihi on totally unbelievable spots here (like near the beach ).
> On the first two photos you can see the white-ring just developing . The second bird (third photo) was significantly forward (same nest!). And the last photo is an adult - this is an old photo...
> There are several things that separate the Japanese White-eye from the Amakihi but in some light (and if you have no experience!) it may not be that easy. Many people are just looking at the white ring around the eyes! No ring (bad photo or very young bird!) - "must be" Amakihi!!!
> ...


The tones in that 3rd image are gorgeous!


----------



## macrunning (Jun 10, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> This is the end of the better redbud photos I took with the R5 & RF 800 lens.
> I was very happy with the image quality from this long yet light & affordable lens (relatively speaking since it is a RF lens).
> (After the next 2 photos I decided to try the same experiment by adding the RF 1.4TC to the RF 800mm f11 lens and I'll continue with some of those photos below)
> 
> ...


Great set of photos!


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 10, 2021)

A couple of Eared Grebes are visiting a few hours away, so I stopped by the other day after work. I only saw this specie one other time. Definitely rare for WI. Very beautiful Birds!

Jeremy


----------



## macrunning (Jun 10, 2021)

Question for DxO users: Is the DeepPrime in DxO PhotoLab the same as the DxO PureRaw? I'm trying to justify the $129 price tag on DxO PureRaw after using the 30 day trial. I thought it was a great tool to reduce noise and provide a much more clear image in Lightroom. It seems you get a lot more with PhotoLab but if the DeepPrime denoise tools are available in PhotoLab I don't understand why one would spend the same amount of money on PureRaw.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 10, 2021)

macrunning said:


> I actually enjoy the bokeh. Helps give the image some character. It's not terribly distracting. It can always be toned back in post processing. Great Shot! What was the f-stop?


It’s a fixed aperture f/11 on the bare lens. So, with the 1.4xTC it’s f/16.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 10, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> More redbud photos.
> R5 & RF 800 + 1.4xTC
> 
> 
> ...



The second image of the Starling is fantastic! (And great shots overall of course).


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 10, 2021)

From last weekend when weather allowed. (R5 + RF100-500mm)
A Great Horned Owl



And a tiny tree swallow.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 10, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> From last weekend when weather allowed. (R5 + RF100-500mm)
> A Great Horned Owl
> View attachment 198204
> 
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2021)

Beautiful shots, bhf3737.


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> A couple of Eared Grebes are visiting a few hours away, so I stopped by the other day after work. I only saw this specie one other time. Definitely rare for WI. Very beautiful Birds!
> 
> Jeremy




Very nice series. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2021)

White-breasted Nuthatch


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 10, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Great set of photos!


Thanks, macrunning.
The 800 f11 turned out to be a really nice lightweight super-tele lens for distant (>6m) birding, especially if you only want to hand-carry a single lens & body for it.
I haven't tested it for bright specular blown-up background bokeh quality, which might have less IQ from the DO front element.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 10, 2021)

Dockland said:


> The second image of the Starling is fantastic! (And great shots overall of course).


Thanks, Dockland. Sometimes I never know which photos are going to resonate with others. I've taken so many, and don't want to show too many (well, I'm probably still too guilty of that already ), that it gets hard to know which ones to show and which ones to not show or else discard. The R5 animal eye AF is so accurate that I can just take thousands of photos and have at least half of them in sharp enough focus that it becomes a chore to sift through them. I used to use electronic shutter (20 FPS only allowed with it) to be silent, but it took too many shots while I held the shutter button. Now I use EFCS at the slowest FPS so I have much less to go through later. I might miss that 1 unexpected great shot, but I just can't deal with that many photos anymore in post.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 10, 2021)

Click said:


> White-breasted Nuthatch
> View attachment 198207


Beautiful sharp photo & smooth blurred background, Click. I enjoy seeing birds in unusual poses (like upside down), since it's different from what I usually see. I'm in the process of putting out a bunch of new feeders in my backyard, and one is for GoldFinches since they like to feed upside down.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 10, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Question for DxO users: Is the DeepPrime in DxO PhotoLab the same as the DxO PureRaw? I'm trying to justify the $129 price tag on DxO PureRaw after using the 30 day trial. I thought it was a great tool to reduce noise and provide a much more clear image in Lightroom. It seems you get a lot more with PhotoLab but if the DeepPrime denoise tools are available in PhotoLab I don't understand why one would spend the same amount of money on PureRaw.


I don't know anything about PureRaw. Maybe it's there just as a plug-in for Lightroom? (I'm just guessing here). I do enjoy DXO PL4 very much as I'm not an Adobe user. But I have seen it bog down if you work on a folder with a really high number of images (for those cases I use FastRaw Viewer to rank & reduce the # of photos first), but I still end up using PL4 and am quite happy with it. I guess the question might be whether you want to consider an alternate post path instead of staying with Adobe?


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2021)

Thank you usern4cr.


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2021)

A loon kept me company, swimming close by my kayak.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 11, 2021)

Click said:


> A loon kept me company, swimming close by my kayak.


Beautiful shot of an elegant bird. Although this bird is on the Canadian coin, I have seen it live only once! Hopefully I'll see it again this summer.


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2021)

Thank you very much bhf3737.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 11, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I don't anything about PureRaw. Maybe it's there just as a plug-in for Lightroom? (I'm just guessing here). I do enjoy DXO PL4 very much as I'm not an Adobe user. But I have seen it bog down if you work on a folder with a really high number of images (for those cases I use FastRaw Viewer to rank & reduce the # of photos first), but I still end up using PL4 and am quite happy with it. I guess the question might be whether you want to consider an alternate post path instead of staying with Adobe?


No, I'm definitely staying with Adobe. I've been using Photoshop for 20+ years now! I also use Illustrator and Lightroom more recently. Was a web developer/designer fo 17 years too so Dreamweaver got heavy use as well and Adobe XD more recently. PureRaw is it's own application and provides a much cleaner .dng file to work with in Lightroom. Lightroom and Canon do not seem to be on the same page and the .CR3 files are very noisy! So what I found was I would use DxO PureRaw (with DeepPrime settings) for high ISO images and then import them into LIghtroom to make some moderate adjustments. I then bring them into Photoshop and depending on what I plan on doing may either work the image into a composite or what I found is I would still go into Topaz Denoise on those high ISO images to still clear out some of the noise and adjust colors/sharpness from there.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 11, 2021)

Still with 800mm f11 & 1.4xTC, here are some photos I enjoyed of a House Finch. Hope it's not too much of the same thing, but if so it's easy to step over.



















Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2021)

Beautiful shots, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 11, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 11, 2021)

Some comments on the RF 800 f/11 versus the 100-500mm. I picked up a used but absolutely mint copy of the 800 that I have tested in the field on birds and at home with charts. I do like the lens very much. To summarise briefly, it outresolves the 100-500mm + RF 1.4x at 700mm. Put the RF 2x TC on the 100-500 and the situation changes. At 1000mm, the 100-500mm outresolves the bare 800mm f/11 on charts and in the in field. Put the RF 1.4x on the 800 to give 1120mm, the two lenses are very well matched - the 1120mm may resolve a teeny bit more on charts but the 1000mm seems slightly sharper in the field. Putting the 2xTC on the 800mm to give 1600/22 is a waste of time compared with the 1.4x. The big downside for me is the 6m mfd of the 800mm, which hinders my photographing dragonflies and butterflies. If you don't have the 100-500mm, then the 800mm f/11 is a very cheap way of getting a prime that matches the 100-500mm at long focal lengths. If you do have a 100-500mm, then you have to weigh up how much you would use the prime. So, I now have the dilemma of whether to keep it or sell it on.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 11, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Some comments on the RF 800 f/11 versus the 100-500mm. I picked up a used but absolutely mint copy of the 800 that I have tested in the field on birds and at home with charts. I do like the lens very much. To summarise briefly, it outresolves the 100-500mm + RF 1.4x at 700mm. Put the RF 2x TC on the 100-500 and the situation changes. At 1000mm, the 100-500mm outresolves the bare 800mm f/11 on charts and in the in field. Put the RF 1.4x on the 800 to give 1120mm, the two lenses are very well matched - the 1120mm may resolve a teeny bit more on charts but the 1000mm seems slightly sharper in the field. Putting the 2xTC on the 800mm to give 1600/22 is a waste of time compared with the 1.4x. The big downside for me is the 6m mfd of the 800mm, which hinders my photographing dragonflies and butterflies. If you don't have the 100-500mm, then the 800mm f/11 is a very cheap way of getting a prime that matches the 100-500mm at long focal lengths. If you do have a 100-500mm, then you have to weigh up how much you would use the prime. So, I now have the dilemma of whether to keep it or sell it on.


Another point with RF800 seems to be the build quality. After moderate use, my RF800 now shows softness on the left side of the pictures, for no apparent reason that I can think of. Primes should be more resilient to mechanical misalignment than zooms, I guess. No weather sealing may be another issue with RF800 down the road. I'll send it to be repaired now. For the image quality, weight and price, it is still a bargain.


----------



## HenryL (Jun 11, 2021)

I recently rented the 2xTC to try with my 100-500, and also rented the RF800 for a comparison. I agree with the previous assessments. RF800 picture quality is impressive on it's own and a worthwhile addition to ones arsenal if the 100-500 is out of reach for ones budget. Choosing between the two options was easy for me, though. I found the RF800 focus speed lacking even without a TC attached. For static targets (or very slow moving), it was surprisingly good. Osprey aren't especially speedy, but the RF800 didn't keep up. The 100-500 + either converter focused significantly faster, and tracked better, than the 800 across the board. Haven't ordered the 2xTC yet, probably will have it by next weekend. I mean, why put off the inevitable?


----------



## ISv (Jun 12, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Some comments on the RF 800 f/11 versus the 100-500mm. I picked up a used but absolutely mint copy of the 800 that I have tested in the field on birds and at home with charts. I do like the lens very much. To summarise briefly, it outresolves the 100-500mm + RF 1.4x at 700mm. Put the RF 2x TC on the 100-500 and the situation changes. At 1000mm, the 100-500mm outresolves the bare 800mm f/11 on charts and in the in field. Put the RF 1.4x on the 800 to give 1120mm, the two lenses are very well matched - the 1120mm may resolve a teeny bit more on charts but the 1000mm seems slightly sharper in the field. Putting the 2xTC on the 800mm to give 1600/22 is a waste of time compared with the 1.4x. The big downside for me is the 6m mfd of the 800mm, which hinders my photographing dragonflies and butterflies. If you don't have the 100-500mm, then the 800mm f/11 is a very cheap way of getting a prime that matches the 100-500mm at long focal lengths. If you do have a 100-500mm, then you have to weigh up how much you would use the prime. So, I now have the dilemma of whether to keep it or sell it on.


"If you don't have the 100-500mm, then the 800mm f/11 is a very cheap way of getting a prime *that matches* the 100-500mm at long focal lengths." - I think this is an answer to your question - you would miss the flexibility of 100-500. On other hand you know better - you have all these lenses (incl. 100-400) in your hands! Actually I have no idea what you still have in your collection - you went over a lot of choices. I mean you are like an encyclopedia about all this stuff, and I think if you preserve your cold approach (instead of "OMG - I just want it!!!) you have an obvious choice...
I know it's a hard choice: If I go to Europe next year I have to figure out what are my priorities at first: small birds (or medium sized birds from longer distances) = 500 prime.
Or Butterflies/Insects, bigger birds (but also birds listed above - in somewhat reasonably closer distances) = 200-500!
500 prime is hands down better for BIF and for small birds/ or medium sized from longer distances. Just lacks the flexibility.
I'm not going to drag both lenses in a trip to Europe, I have to grab one of them! But honestly I would like to have both of them + one more (for landscape!). Go figure !


----------



## ERHP (Jun 12, 2021)

While my focus of the last couple of weeks has been on a much larger bird's nest and its recently fledged occupants, I did manage to slip in some of the smaller birds. Here is a male Western Bluebird in one of the still budding out Black Oak trees.





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/250 : f/9 : ISO 800


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2021)

ISv said:


> "If you don't have the 100-500mm, then the 800mm f/11 is a very cheap way of getting a prime *that matches* the 100-500mm at long focal lengths." - I think this is an answer to your question - you would miss the flexibility of 100-500. On other hand you know better - you have all these lenses (incl. 100-400) in your hands! Actually I have no idea what you still have in your collection - you went over a lot of choices. I mean you are like an encyclopedia about all this stuff, and I think if you preserve your cold approach (instead of "OMG - I just want it!!!) you have an obvious choice...
> I know it's a hard choice: If I go to Europe next year I have to figure out what are my priorities at first: small birds (or medium sized birds from longer distances) = 500 prime.
> Or Butterflies/Insects, bigger birds (but also birds listed above - in somewhat reasonably closer distances) = 200-500!
> 500 prime is hands down better for BIF and for small birds/ or medium sized from longer distances. Just lacks the flexibility.
> I'm not going to drag both lenses in a trip to Europe, I have to grab one of them! But honestly I would like to have both of them + one more (for landscape!). Go figure !


For our last three major birding holidays abroad, my wife and I took a 100-400mm zoom each and I left the 400mm DO II prime at home - after the experience gained from the trips before that, based on flexibility of use and weight - a highly personal decision of course. The situation with the 500 PF is different, it is so light and so sharp at its mfd of 3m that I can use it for insects and birds and I would have travelled with that. I have sold off all the other telephotos I rarely used and the 800mm will join them.


----------



## ISv (Jun 12, 2021)

AlanF said:


> For our last three major birding holidays abroad, my wife and I took a 100-400mm zoom each and I left the 400mm DO II prime at home - after the experience gained from the trips before that, based on flexibility of use and weight - a highly personal decision of course. The situation with the 500 PF is different, it is so light and so sharp at its mfd of 3m that I can use it for insects and birds and I would have travelled with that. I have sold off all the other telephotos I rarely used and the 800mm will join them.


OK, all this makes sense! The Only problem is that my 200-500 is giving me consistently better results at it's MFD than the 500 prime (MFD)! Even at 500mm! The difference is getting more than obvious with some bigger objects (like some medium to larger butterflies/dragonflies) when you can zoom down to 350-450 mm. I think it's because of these ~80cm MF distance and the air between. In colder climates it may not make that big difference. On other hand - yeah, 500mm prime is much lighter and it makes significantly better photos with small to medium sized birds (I still have to find a bigger size bird to check it from appropriate distance - I mean to get it in frame).

Huh!!! Now I recall that I may have some such photos (and a lot of them!!!). And that bird is known (size e.t.c.) to a lot of folks! Distance ~13 meters.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2021)

ISv said:


> OK, all this makes sense! The Only problem is that my 200-500 is giving me consistently better results at it's MFD than the 500 prime (MFD)! Even at 500mm! The difference is getting more than obvious with some bigger objects (like some medium to larger butterflies/dragonflies) when you can zoom down to 350-450 mm. I think it's because of these ~80cm MF distance and the air between. In colder climates it may not make that big difference. On other hand - yeah, 500mm prime is much lighter and it makes significantly better photos with small to medium sized birds (I still have to find a bigger size bird to check it from appropriate distance - I mean to get it in frame).
> 
> Huh!!! Now I recall that I may have some such photos (and a lot of them!!!). And that bird is known (size e.t.c.) to a lot of folks! Distance ~13 meters.
> 
> View attachment 198236


I am sure he can swallow that! The 100-500mm is a game changer for me because it’s nearly as sharp as the 500 PF and just as light, and it’s still very sharp at 1000mm with the 2x TC.


----------



## ISv (Jun 12, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I am sure he can swallow that! The 100-500mm is a game changer for me because it’s nearly as sharp as the 500 PF and just as light, and it’s still very sharp at 1000mm with the 2x TC.


It did!
Well, it seems you got your dream (for now!) lens! I wouldn't be surprised if Canon puts on the market something new and better than Nikon's 500 PF - they are really good in this game!
Any way - 100-500 will have it's place just because of it's flexibility (and really good IQ - not only by your words but also the photos posted around)! One day it most probably will be outperformed by another Canon zoom of that class and... so on. It's how they keep us on the hook (personally I have nothing against that development!).


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2021)

ISv said:


> It did!
> Well, it seems you got your dream (for now!) lens! I wouldn't be surprised if Canon puts on the market something new and better than Nikon's 500 PF - they are really good in this game!
> Any way - 100-500 will have it's place just because of it's flexibility (and really good IQ - not only by your words but also the photos posted around)! One day it most probably will be outperformed by another Canon zoom of that class and... so on. It's how they keep us on the hook (personally I have nothing against that development!).


Absolutely! I have worked my way through a series of ever better zoom and prime lenses and have had great fun with each, all sold on for others to enjoy. And, I would have been happy to have continued using them except that temptation came along...


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2021)

ERHP said:


> While my focus of the last couple of weeks has been on a much larger bird's nest and its recently fledged occupants, I did manage to slip in some of the smaller birds. Here is a male Western Bluebird in one of the still budding out Black Oak trees.


Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 12, 2021)

This set of photos is of Grandpa HouseFinch who was joined by Grandma HouseFinch in a funny interaction, where I can just imagine her saying something like, "Haven't you done your chores, _*yet?! *_"























Cheers.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 12, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> This set of photos is of Grandpa HouseFinch who was joined by Grandma HouseFinch in a funny interaction, where I can just imagine her saying something like, "Haven't you done your chores, _*yet?! *_"
> 
> View attachment 198256
> 
> ...


Love these Pics! hilarious


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2021)

One for Maximilian to identify. A Little Grebe with a huge brown nymph.


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2021)

Great Blue Heron


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 13, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Love these Pics! hilarious


Thank you, jprusa. The one with Grandpa closing his eyes from Grandma seems to tell its own story without words.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 13, 2021)

AlanF said:


> One for Maximilian to identify. A Little Grebe with a huge brown nymph.


 But I need details of the labial mask and the cerci to do so 

Joke aside, From size and shape it could be any kind of _anax_ or _aeshna._
I mean the family of _aeshnidae_, hawkers, darners or even emperors.
But I am sure that you knew this already, Alan


----------



## bobhowdy (Jun 13, 2021)

Here are a few recent birds from east Tennessee
Canon R5 - Canon RF100-500MM

Scissor-tailed Flycatcher
Barred Owl
Black-throated Green Warbler
Rose-breasted Grosbeak
Hooded Warbler


----------



## Click (Jun 13, 2021)

Very nice series, Bob.


----------



## bobhowdy (Jun 14, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Bob.


Thank You


----------



## ISv (Jun 14, 2021)

White Terns again: first one just sitting on it's egg, the second one... well I think the fish is even more interesting (Needle Fish) - I choose this photo because it's proving a Needle fish, not Half-beak fish (we have few species around from both families). I think it's a young parent: the fish was longer than the baby and was not accepted. Poor parent tried hard to feed the baby (I have no idea when it started but in my presence it was ~40 minutes). Judging by the shape of the fish it started long time ago (I don't think they go after dead fish)! Finally he/she ate the fish by him/herself !
And Red-crested Cardinal - juvenile (adults have bright-red crest without darker spots).


----------



## Dockland (Jun 14, 2021)

Same crow, kinda bathing


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 14, 2021)

David and Goliath - Battle of hummingbird and bumblebee, sort of. 
A Rufous Hummingbird is fighting with a much smaller bumblebee for a premium treetop real estate! It seems that the bumblebee is on attack and has got the upper hand.
R5+ RF100-500


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 14, 2021)

Back to photos of my yard birds (no funny banter, but a few interesting poses).
R5 + RF 800 f11 + 1.4x TC


Northern Cardinal:







House FInch:













Northern Cardinal:




Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2021)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> David and Goliath - Battle of hummingbird and bumblebee, sort of.
> A Rufous Hummingbird is fighting with a much smaller bumblebee for a premium treetop real estate! It seems that the bumblebee is on attack and has got the upper hand.
> R5+ RF100-500



That's a very nice shot. Well done!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 14, 2021)

The Little Grebes have had chicks. For a couple of days they were hiding in the reeds. Today the largest pair left left them and were feeding in the open (R5 + 100-500mm @ 1000mm).


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 14, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, usern4cr.


Thank you, Click.


----------



## HenryL (Jun 14, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The Little Grebes have had chicks. For a couple of days they were hiding in the reeds. Today the largest pair left left them and were feeding in the open (R5 + 100-500mm @ 1000mm).
> 
> View attachment 198319
> View attachment 198320
> View attachment 198321


Nice pics, Alan. Curious...I see you using the 2x TC frequently. Do you find yourself using the 1.4x at all any longer? I broke down this morning and ordered the 2x myself, so until it gets here I'm wondering if the 1.4 will ever see the light of day again.

-Regards

Henry


----------



## AlanF (Jun 14, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Nice pics, Alan. Curious...I see you using the 2x TC frequently. Do you find yourself using the 1.4x at all any longer? I broke down this morning and ordered the 2x myself, so until it gets here I'm wondering if the 1.4 will ever see the light of day again.
> 
> -Regards
> 
> Henry


Haven’t used it on the 100-500 since getting the RF 2x. It’s really good In decent light. The RF 1.4x is good on the RF 800.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 15, 2021)

It's the time for juvenile birds, here a Pied Wagtail and Starling, looking like teenagers finding their way


.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 15, 2021)

Little Grebe Chick on first outing got separated from family and needed a ride back.


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2021)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## HenryL (Jun 15, 2021)

AlanF said:


> It's the time for juvenile birds, here a Pied Wagtail and Starling, looking like teenagers finding their way
> View attachment 198342
> View attachment 198343
> .


Always good to see the little ones...and I'm especially fond of how the light falls on the starling!


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 15, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Little Grebe Chick on first outing got separated from family and needed a ride back.
> 
> View attachment 198344
> View attachment 198345
> View attachment 198346


Great photos, AlanF! The last one, by itself, tells a story without words.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 16, 2021)

I simply thought these two were "Pigeons" or "Doves" then I checked Wikipedia and was a bit overwhelmed 









Columbidae - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





f/4 - 1/800s - ISO 2000 - @600mm


----------



## AlanF (Jun 16, 2021)

Dockland said:


> I simply thought these two were "Pigeons" or "Doves" then I checked Wikipedia and was a bit overwhelmed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are Wood Pigeons. HenryL pointed out the app Seek from iNaturalist (free) which identifies lots of birds. It worked when I tried it so you might find it useful.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 16, 2021)

AlanF said:


> These are Wood Pigeons. HenryL pointed out the app Seek from iNaturalist (free) which identifies lots of birds. It worked when I tried it so you might find it useful.



Oh, I see. But it seems the app is search in camera only? On the distance I'm on nothing will be recognized in my iPhone camera I believe?


----------



## AlanF (Jun 16, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Oh, I see. But it seems the app is search in camera only? On the distance I'm on nothing will be recognized in my iPhone camera I believe?


I pointed the phone camera at my bird image on my computer screen and it worked fine. So, either use it when you get back home or maybe on the rear LCD of your camera when you are out, which I haven’t yet tried.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 16, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I pointed the phone camera at my bird image on my computer screen and it worked fine. So, either use it when you get back home or maybe on the rear LCD of your camera when you are out, which I haven’t yet tried.



I've installed it. Tried it out on a couple of images and it's spot on!

Edit: Thank You Alan!!


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 16, 2021)

More backyard birds.
R5 & 800mm f11 + 1.4x TC

Northern Cardinal:







Mourning Dove:




House Finch:













Mourning Dove:




Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2021)

Beautiful shots. I especially like the Cardinal. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 16, 2021)

Dockland said:


> I've installed it. Tried it out on a couple of images and it's spot on!
> 
> Edit: Thank You Alan!!


I tried it out today. First, it identified plants and trees directly through the phone camera. Then, I took some bird images with the R5, enlarged them in the viewfinder, put the iPhone looking through the viewfinder and Seek identified the birds. Thanks HenryL!


----------



## HenryL (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm glad I was able to contribute by sharing that little gem of an app. I didn't know it did plants, too. I'm even more impressed now! Alan, I need to thank you, too. My RF 2xTC arrived today, which I ordered only after seeing your outstanding demonstrations of it's capabilities these last few weeks. Popped it on the R5 + 100-500 after work and captured these guys out in the yard. 

Northern Mockingbird with a snack (that's actually my neighbors fence about 20m away)



House Wren - never noticed these guys before. They're tiny so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2021)

Very nice shots, HenryL.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 17, 2021)

Friday the 27th of March 1987 I saw the movie E.T. 

Great flick, but anyway, here's a picture of a Eurasian coot


----------



## AlanF (Jun 17, 2021)

On 29 May I posted some photos of Peregrine Falcon chicks on a cliff ledge and here is one more, followed by some from this afternoon. They take 5 to 6 weeks to fledge plus a couple of months of teaching by the parents to hunt. More fun to come. But, my how they have grown in 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> On 29 May I posted some photos of Peregrine Falcon chicks on a cliff ledge and here is one more, followed by some from this afternoon. They take 5 to 6 weeks to fledge plus a couple of months of teaching by the parents to hunt. More fun to come. But, my how they have grown in 2 1/2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 198396
> View attachment 198397
> View attachment 198398


Majestic!


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. I especially like the Cardinal. Well done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## HenryL (Jun 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> On 29 May I posted some photos of Peregrine Falcon chicks on a cliff ledge and here is one more, followed by some from this afternoon. They take 5 to 6 weeks to fledge plus a couple of months of teaching by the parents to hunt. More fun to come. But, my how they have grown in 2 1/2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 198396
> View attachment 198397
> View attachment 198398


Simply beautiful birds! Thanks for sharing Alan, I look forward to more in the future.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2021)

+1 

Very nice pictures,Alan.


----------



## ISv (Jun 18, 2021)

Dockland said:


> I simply thought these two were "Pigeons" or "Doves" then I checked Wikipedia and was a bit overwhelmed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look for some Swedish birds don't forget to add "Sweden" in the search... 
For example there are not that much "Doves" or/and "Pigeons" in Sweden - Try it! In this case look at the broad white collar on the neck!


----------



## ISv (Jun 18, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I tried it out today. First, it identified plants and trees directly through the phone camera. Then, I took some bird images with the R5, enlarged them in the viewfinder, put the iPhone looking through the viewfinder and Seek identified the birds. Thanks HenryL!


Interesting! I have to try this but I'm really skeptic about identifying really difficult birds by this app - by many reasons!
There is nothing better than a good book/article and careful (and long...) reading!


----------



## ISv (Jun 18, 2021)

AlanF said:


> But, my how they have grown in 2 1/2 weeks.


Definitely not on grass or bugs!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 18, 2021)

ISv said:


> Interesting! I have to try this but I'm really skeptic about identifying really difficult birds by this app - by many reasons!
> There is nothing better than a good book/article and careful (and long...) reading!


I certainly don’t expect it to identify precisely difficult examples or bad photos. But, it’s a great entry point for newcomers. I remember well the hours I spent when I first started looking through books and websites trying to find out what I had seen. When it can’t identify the sub-species, it does give the class of bird so you have a starting point. What I am now using it for is wild flowers and trees As I do know all the local birds.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2021)

Green heron


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 18, 2021)

Click said:


> Green heron
> View attachment 198400


Beautiful shot, Click. How can you tell it's a "green" one? (just curious)


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 18, 2021)

More backyard photos.
R5 & RF 800 f11 + 1.4x TC


Carolina Chickadee:







Northern Cardinal:







Tufted Titmouse:













Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful shot, Click. How can you tell it's a "green" one? (just curious)




Thank you, usern4cr.

Some information here about the Green heron: The Four Keys to ID.









Green Heron Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


From a distance, the Green Heron is a dark, stocky bird hunched on slender yellow legs at the water’s edge, often hidden behind a tangle of leaves. Seen up close, it is a striking bird with a velvet-green back, rich chestnut body, and a dark cap often raised into a short crest. These small...



www.allaboutbirds.org






Another lovely series. Well done!

Cheers!


----------



## Dockland (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## usern4cr (Jun 18, 2021)

Dockland said:


> View attachment 198409


Great shot, Dockland - that deep blue color is lovely, and the eyes are glowing!


----------



## Click (Jun 18, 2021)

+1 Lovely shot, Dockland!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 18, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful shot, Click. How can you tell it's a "green" one? (just curious)


Dead easy. Use "Seek". Here is a screen shot from my iPhone of Click's image on my laptop screen analysed by Seek.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 18, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Dead easy. Use "Seek". Here is a screen shot from my iPhone of Click's image on my laptop screen analysed by Seek.
> 
> View attachment 198411



This was the best tip i've ever gotten, Love this app. Registered as well. How fun!


----------



## Dockland (Jun 18, 2021)

Common whitethroat or greater whitethroat (Sylvia communis) "Törnsångare " in Swedish

I think this lens (EF 600mm f/4 III) is very good for bird-images. I'll try the 1,4 extender as well. The images turn out rather well I think. Like they did on my previous RF 100-500 as well, but I like the extra stop.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 18, 2021)

Dockland said:


> This was the best tip i've ever gotten, Love this app. Registered as well. How fun!


I also got the app. It does seem to work!
(Thanks, AlanF)


----------



## AlanF (Jun 18, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Common whitethroat or greater whitethroat (Sylvia communis) "Törnsångare " in Swedish
> 
> I think this lens (EF 600mm f/4 III) is very good for bird-images. I'll try the 1,4 extender as well. The images turn out rather well I think. Like they did on my previous RF 100-500 as well, but I like the extra stop.
> 
> View attachment 198412


You’ve become a real expert identifying a Whitethroat!


----------



## Dockland (Jun 18, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Great shot, Dockland - that deep blue color is lovely, and the eyes are glowing!



Thank you so much. 
You guys (and perhaps gals) warmly welcomed me to this section of the forum and, well, now I'm hooked  You keep inspiring me a lot. Had you in my mind out there in the fields this evening.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 18, 2021)

AlanF said:


> You’ve become a real expert identifying a Whitethroat!



*cough* yes, I wish there were an... app or something for that *cough cough*  

Seriously, the Seek app is fantastic. It identified this Whitethroat in matter of seconds and now I know this bird next time I see it. Great help for a really really beginner. So much fun! It's almost like learning a new language


----------



## Dockland (Jun 19, 2021)

Same quitie, different angle.

E: What's that thing on the birds leg, close to the right foot?


----------



## jprusa (Jun 19, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Same quitie, different angle.
> 
> E: What's that thing on the birds leg, close to the right foot?
> 
> ...


Bird band information is an important tool that is used to monitor populations. Nice Picture!


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2021)

Very nice shot, Dockland.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 19, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Bird band information is an important tool that is used to monitor populations. Nice Picture!


Thank You 

But does every living bird have such a band? Can't recall seeing it before. Who does this? Anyone?


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2021)

We have a bird banding program in our country (Canada)





__





Bird banding program overview - Canada.ca


About us and contact information




www.canada.ca





Sweden should have a similar program also.
​


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2021)

I found this for you:

Ringing of birds in Sweden is administered by the Bird Ringing Centre at the Museum of Natural History, Stockholm. Information about recoveries of ringed birds is very valuable, and the Bird Ringing Centre has further instructions on how to report your findings on this web site.





__





Bird Ringing Centre - Naturhistoriska riksmuseet






www.nrm.se


----------



## Dockland (Jun 20, 2021)

Click said:


> I found this for you:
> 
> Ringing of birds in Sweden is administered by the Bird Ringing Centre at the Museum of Natural History, Stockholm. Information about recoveries of ringed birds is very valuable, and the Bird Ringing Centre has further instructions on how to report your findings on this web site.
> 
> ...



How cool isn't that?!
Thanks a lot for this info


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2021)

You're welcome my friend!


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 20, 2021)

Click said:


> I found this for you:
> 
> Ringing of birds in Sweden is administered by the Bird Ringing Centre at the Museum of Natural History, Stockholm. Information about recoveries of ringed birds is very valuable, and the Bird Ringing Centre has further instructions on how to report your findings on this web site.
> 
> ...


You can do something similar for whole Europe here at "EURING". (English)
In Bavaria there is a local page, too. Provided by the LBV here. (German)


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 20, 2021)

Really late this year I could spot some mallard ducklings


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 20, 2021)

More backyard birds.
R5 & 800mm f11 + 1.4x TC


Tufted Titmouse:












_"I'm Tufted Titmouse BatMan!"_




Mourning Dove:










Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2021)

Another beautiful series. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 20, 2021)

If someone here has the knowledge, please help. Regularly, in Gmail, I notice I'm not getting notified of this thread and a couple others I always read. I sometimes forget to check Spam if I'm busy and end up way behind. I click Not Spam and that doesn't do the full remedial action so I've created a filter, which works for maybe a few days and then back in Spam they go. I've revisited the filter to no avail, it just keeps happening. As you can appreciate this is a major irritant that I could do without.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 20, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> If someone here has the knowledge, please help. Regularly, in Gmail, I notice I'm not getting notified of this thread and a couple others I always read. I sometimes forget to check Spam if I'm busy and end up way behind. I click Not Spam and that doesn't do the full remedial action so I've created a filter, which works for maybe a few days and then back in Spam they go. I've revisited the filter to no avail, it just keeps happening. As you can appreciate this is a major irritant that I could do without.
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack, I gave up on the mail notification because it was so inconsistent. Same thing happens with the bell icon and the ‘latest activity’ they don’t agree with each other, ‘latest activity’ often doesn’t show replies to your own comment.

Also my post number has hover below 10,000 for about 4 years, I get close then I lose a couple of thousand posts, then it goes back up, very slowly.

I think the forum software has a lot of glitches.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 20, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Thank You
> 
> But does every living bird have such a band? Can't recall seeing it before. Who does this? Anyone?


Only the ones that are caught by bird ringers (we call them rings in the UK and probably elsewhere). They either catch them as chicks in or near nests before they have fully fledged or catch adult birds in mist nets or by other means. Here are some photos I took in Jerusalem at a bird centre of a Robin in a mist net and a Hoopoe being ringed.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 20, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Hi Jack, I gave up on the mail notification because it was so inconsistent. Same thing happens with the bell icon and the ‘latest activity’ they don’t agree with each other, ‘latest activity’ often doesn’t show replies to your own comment.
> 
> Also my post number has hover below 10,000 for about 4 years, I get close then I lose a couple of thousand posts, then it goes back up, very slowly.
> 
> I think the forum software has a lot of glitches.


Misery loves company so I guess that helps.  I've found if I unwatch and watch every few times that it's fairly reliable but I tend to be so engaged in various jobs that I'm not very faithful about such things - must mend my ways!

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 20, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Only the ones that are caught by bird ringers (we call them rings in the UK and probably elsewhere). They either catch them as chicks in or near nests before they have fully fledged or catch adult birds in mist nets or by other means. Here are some photos I took in Jerusalem at a bird centre of a Robin in a mist net and a Hoopoe being ringed.
> View attachment 198466
> View attachment 198467
> View attachment 198468


Nice, it amazes me how non-aggressive they tend to be.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jun 20, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Nice, it amazes me how non-aggressive they tend to be.
> 
> Jack


Birds yes, ringers no.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 20, 2021)

Click said:


> Another beautiful series. Well done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 20, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Misery loves company so I guess that helps.  I've found if I unwatch and watch every few times that it's fairly reliable but I tend to be so engaged in various jobs that I'm not very faithful about such things - must mend my ways!
> 
> Jack


It's an Internet forum, who cares if we don't give it our full attention! I used to worry if I thought a comment had gone unanswered but now, not so much....


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2021)

Double-crested Cormorant


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2021)

Green heron fishing


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 22, 2021)

Click said:


> Green heron fishing
> View attachment 198493


Very nice "hunting" photo, Click!


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2021)

Thank you, usern4cr.


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2021)

Great Blue Heron


----------



## HenryL (Jun 23, 2021)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron
> View attachment 198523


Great photo, Click!


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2021)

Thank you very much Henry.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 23, 2021)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron
> View attachment 198523


I agree - great photo, Click! (is this with a EF 600 f4 lens? - I'm always curious what lenses are used with the photos)


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2021)

Thank you so much.

I used the Canon EF 500 f4L IS II.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 23, 2021)

I didn't know what this small bird was this morning. But, Seek identified it as a Stonechat. I would have immediately recognised an adult bird but this is a juvenile, which has quite different colouring.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 23, 2021)

I love seeing small birds with insects in their beaks on their way to feed their chicks. This Sedge Warbler was flitting hidden in bushes and the reeds and grasses, and this is the best shot I got (100-500mm). I usually don't like the bird to be obscured, but this one looks quite natural, if you get me.


----------



## jprusa (Jun 23, 2021)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron
> View attachment 198523


Beautiful shot Click!


----------



## jprusa (Jun 23, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I didn't know what this small bird was this morning. But, Seek identified it as a Stonechat. I would have immediately recognised an adult bird but this is a juvenile, which has quite different colouring.
> 
> View attachment 198528


While the Sedge Warbler was a great shot this one was my favorite .


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Beautiful shot Click!



Thank you so much jprusa.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 24, 2021)

Not that rare or exotic, but how sweet...


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 24, 2021)

Dockland said:


> ... how sweet...


Too sweet - no, just kidding! 

Great moment, great capture


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2021)

Beautiful shot,Dockland.


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2021)

Duck on the rocks


----------



## Dockland (Jun 24, 2021)

Click said:


> Duck on the rocks
> View attachment 198547



I really do love your perspective. It's fantastic with the same level-feeling as the bird.


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2021)

Thank you Dockland. 

This picture was taken from a kayak, that's why I can shot close to the water level.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 24, 2021)

Click said:


> Thank you Dockland.
> 
> This picture was taken from a kayak, that's why I can shot close to the water level.



I'd love to try that, but I'm not that use to kayaks (or boats for that matter)


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2021)

It's not that hard, but you have to be confident to take your camera with you.


----------



## HenryL (Jun 25, 2021)

Click said:


> It's not that hard, but you have to be confident to take your camera with you.


Yep, and a wide stable kayak helps too...


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2021)

Very nice shots, Henry.


----------



## becceric (Jun 25, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Not that rare or exotic, but how sweet...
> 
> View attachment 198532


My wife is in love...


----------



## becceric (Jun 25, 2021)

Click said:


> Duck on the rocks
> View attachment 198547


Click, your photos make me wonder how many more times I’m allowed to “like” them. Does your kayak have extra room for one clumsy photographer?


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2021)

Better than that, I have another kayak for you.

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Yep, and a wide stable kayak helps too...



Of course!

Mine is a very narrow composite sea kayak, but i'm confident, I have been kayaking for more than 25 years without accidental capsizing.

When I'm going out at sea for whale watching and the surf is rough, I simply do not take my photography gear with me. It's better to loose a great shot than damaging your gear, especially with salty water.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 25, 2021)

More backyard photos.
R5 & RF 800 f11 + 1.4x TC


American Robin:




House Finch:







Mourning Dove:










Tufted Titmouse:







Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2021)

Lovely pictures. I especially like the 3rd and 7th picture. Well done!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 25, 2021)

...June 24 backyard photos--Song Sparrow (1); House Finch (1); Northern Cardinal (2); House Wren (2); Turkey Vulture (2); House Wren (2)...

We have a nest of House Wrens in our back yard that is worth watching. Yesterday, while watching for these frisky, rather tiny birds...other birds showed up--including (a first to my knowledge) a Turkey Vulture. So the last two House Wren photos aim to supply some perspective on the relative sizes of the Turkey Vulture and the House Wrens...

5D Mark III; !00-400 II + 1.4xTC; ISO 800


----------



## AlanF (Jun 25, 2021)

I like photographing small birds with insects in their beaks on the way to their nests. Here's a wren, the other side of a pond where I was looking for dragonflies. R5 + 100-500.


----------



## Dockland (Jun 25, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I like photographing small birds with insects in their beaks on the way to their nests. Here's a wren, the other side of a pond where I was looking for dragonflies. R5 + 100-500.
> 
> View attachment 198593
> View attachment 198594



I like the Wren. They are not that common in Sweden that I can see/read, but occasionally in the southern part of my country. Will have my eyes open this summer. Would be nice to see- or hear one at least.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 25, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely pictures. I especially like the 3rd and 7th picture. Well done!


Thanks, Click!


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2021)

Nice series, Josephandrews222.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2021)

Very nice shots. Well done Alan.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2021)

Great egret hunting for breakfast


----------



## becceric (Jun 26, 2021)

Thanks, Click. Do you have a place to attach my tow rope?


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2021)

Sure, no problem.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 26, 2021)

Though I'd post my first image with my new RF 100-500 lens! A female Tricolored Blackbird with what a believe is a dragonfly in her mouth.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 26, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Though I'd post my first image with my new RF 100-500 lens! A female Tricolored Blackbird with what a believe is a dragonfly in her mouth.
> View attachment 198612


What a beautiful image & smooth background for a 1st image from your new lens - Nicely done, macrunning!


----------



## macrunning (Jun 26, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> What a beautiful image & smooth background for a 1st image from your new lens - Nicely done, macrunning!


Thanks usern4cr! Well it's the first posted image with the new lens. I've certainly been practicing and failed on a lot of them. I've had the lens for a couple days now and it hasn't left my camera. Lot's to practice with this focal range for sure. Now debating on 1.4 or 2x extender to go with it at some point. I'm open to anyone's thoughts on adding/using extenders.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 26, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Though I'd post my first image with my new RF 100-500 lens! A female Tricolored Blackbird with what a believe is a dragonfly in her mouth.
> View attachment 198612


Lovely shot, and a new bird for me!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 26, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Thanks usern4cr! Well it's the first posted image with the new lens. I've certainly been practicing and failed on a lot of them. I've had the lens for a couple days now and it hasn't left my camera. Lot's to practice with this focal range for sure. Now debating on 1.4 or 2x extender to go with it at some point. I'm open to anyone's thoughts on adding/using extenders.


I have both the RF 1.4x and the RF 2x, and haven't used the 1.4 since buying the 2 - I either use the bare lens, mainly, and for extra length or resolution go straight to the 2x.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 26, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I have both the RF 1.4x and the RF 2x, and haven't used the 1.4 since buying the 2 - I either use the bare lens, mainly, and for extra length or resolution go straight to the 2x.


My only concern with the 2 is it limits you to basically taking photos in the middle of the day or your ISO will be pretty high. I know I can use Denoise/DxO/Photoshop but I'd like to try and find a way to use this lens when lighting conditions aren't perfect. The PNW is notorious for cloudy rainy days! And your images always impress AlanF!


----------



## ERHP (Jun 26, 2021)

A female Violet-green Swallow taking a break from harassing a nesting White Breasted Nuthatch pair.





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/1000 : f/8 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2021)

Beautiful picture, ERHP.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 26, 2021)

ERHP said:


> A female Violet-green Swallow taking a break from harassing a nesting White Breasted Nuthatch pair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful bird. Another new one for me today.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 27, 2021)

ERHP said:


> A female Violet-green Swallow taking a break from harassing a nesting White Breasted Nuthatch pair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot!


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 27, 2021)

ERHP said:


> A female Violet-green Swallow taking a break from harassing a nesting White Breasted Nuthatch pair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful colors from green down through blue & violet!


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 27, 2021)

macrunning said:


> My only concern with the 2 is it limits you to basically taking photos in the middle of the day or your ISO will be pretty high. I know I can use Denoise/DxO/Photoshop but I'd like to try and find a way to use this lens when lighting conditions aren't perfect. The PNW is notorious for cloudy rainy days! And your images always impress AlanF!


My only reply to your concerns is that if it's good enough for AlanF, I know it'll be good enough for you if you give it a try! (really!!)


----------



## macrunning (Jun 27, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> My only reply to your concerns is that if it's good enough for AlanF, I know it'll be good enough for you if you give it a try! (really!!)


No doubt! He takes some great photos and so do you.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 27, 2021)

ERHP said:


> A female Violet-green Swallow ...


Beautiful spotlight on the bird. Wonderful moment, great capture ERHP.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 27, 2021)

macrunning said:


> My only concern with the 2 is it limits you to basically taking photos in the middle of the day or your ISO will be pretty high. I know I can use Denoise/DxO/Photoshop but I'd like to try and find a way to use this lens when lighting conditions aren't perfect. The PNW is notorious for cloudy rainy days! And your images always impress AlanF!


The disadvantages of 2x or 1.4x are narrower fields of view and slower AF. Don’t worry about the iso - the higher noise is offset by the higher magnification - in bright light the narrower aperture has negligble effect, in dim light at the very worst you can downsize. One of these days I’ll post a thread on it. The RF 2x is optically much better than the EF 2x, at least for the pair I and the TDP use.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 27, 2021)

macrunning said:


> No doubt! He takes some great photos and so do you.


Thanks, macrunning. From my own experience with the RF 100-500, RF 800 and RF 1.4x TC, this is what I would do if I was starting from scratch with RF super teles with a limited budget to spend:
* Get the RF 100-500 and RF 2x TC.
* Don't get the RF 800 or RF 1.4x TC. The RF 800 has a great IQ and value for the money, but only for things beyond 6m distance, which is very limiting. The 1.4x doesn't give me enough extra reach to justify the trouble, especially since AlanF has had such great results with the 100-500 & 2x combo, which gives further reason not to need the 800 and 1.4x TC.
* Wait to see what Canon comes out with in RF super teles in case they have one that's even better and affordable to you, or consider a used EF super tele that fills that need.

It's really a great time (for me, an enthusiast) to be a Canon FF photographer.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 27, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, macrunning. From my own experience with the RF 100-500, RF 800 and RF 1.4x TC, this is what I would do if I was starting from scratch with RF super teles with a limited budget to spend:
> * Get the RF 100-500 and RF 2x TC.
> * Don't get the RF 800 or RF 1.4x TC. The RF 800 has a great IQ and value for the money, but only for things beyond 6m distance, which is very limiting. The 1.4x doesn't give me enough extra reach to justify the trouble, especially since AlanF has had such great results with the 100-500 & 2x combo, which gives further reason not to need the 800 and 1.4x TC.
> * Wait to see what Canon comes out with in RF super teles in case they have one that's even better and affordable to you, or consider a used EF super tele that fills that need.
> ...


Thanks for your honest evaluation. From what you and AlanF have recommended I've decided to go with the 2x extender and just placed my order!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 27, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The disadvantages of 2x or 1.4x are narrower fields of view and slower AF. Don’t worry about the iso - the higher noise is offset by the higher magnification - in bright light the narrower aperture has negligble effect, in dim light at the very worst you can downsize. One of these days I’ll post a thread on it. The RF 2x is optically much better than the EF 2x, at least for the pair I and the TDP use.


Just done it! https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/extenders-and-high-iso-with-the-r5.40575/#post-898355


----------



## Nemorino (Jun 27, 2021)

Went out for macro and found a rail in the local park:
EOS R and Sigma 105 2.8 macro @ Iso 800, f/7.1, 1/400s


Croped to 6030px and exported with 2048px


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2021)

Nice shot, Nemorino.


----------



## ISv (Jun 28, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Thank You
> 
> But does every living bird have such a band? Can't recall seeing it before. Who does this? Anyone?


Not every bird but the birds in some research programs are getting it. And not only rings - the species of bird below is coming to the islands even more heavily equipped: many of them are "armed" with radio transmitter (actually in some flocks you have to look for one without antenna - just to take more "natural" shot. It's how it was proven they fly from Alaska to Hawaii (~4000 miles!) nonstop...
And since you already have that app - no need to write the name of the bird - that photo has everything needed for accurate ID (and it's easy!)!


----------



## ISv (Jun 28, 2021)

Nothing interesting around in the last days. On other hand the Rainbow Eucalyptus is blooming in front of my building - collecting bunch of common birds.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2021)

Very nice shots. ISv. I especially like the first one.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 28, 2021)

ISv said:


> Not every bird but the birds in some research programs are getting it. And not only rings - the species of bird below is coming to the islands even more heavily equipped: many of them are "armed" with radio transmitter (actually in some flocks you have to look for one without antenna - just to take more "natural" shot. It's how it was proven they fly from Alaska to Hawaii (~4000 miles!) nonstop...
> And since you already have that app - no need to write the name of the bird - that photo has everything needed for accurate ID (and it's easy!)!
> 
> View attachment 198641


Here's a Condor high up in the Andes with a huge transmitter (5DSR + 100-400mm II +1.4x). The transmitter is so large that it is almost a feature.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 28, 2021)

ISv said:


> Not every bird but the birds in some research programs are getting it. And not only rings - the species of bird below is coming to the islands even more heavily equipped: many of them are "armed" with radio transmitter (actually in some flocks you have to look for one without antenna - just to take more "natural" shot. It's how it was proven they fly from Alaska to Hawaii (~4000 miles!) nonstop...
> And since you already have that app - no need to write the name of the bird - that photo has everything needed for accurate ID (and it's easy!)!
> 
> View attachment 198641


Even if an app can easily determine the name of a bird, it's still nice if people mention the name of the bird (if they know it and feel like mentioning it) when posting. If they happen to mention their lens as well it's also nice for those that are considering what lens to use or buy (well, I'm always interested in the lenses used at least). I happen to probably mention too many details (and too many similar photos) and am trying to pare that down. I guess it's nice that we all have our own styles.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 28, 2021)

More backyard birds.
(RF 800 f11 & 1.4x TC)


Tufted Titmouse:




Mourning Dove:







Carolina Chickadee:




Mourning Dove:













Cheers.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2021)

Very nice series, usern4cr.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2021)

Wood Duck couple in aquatic plants


----------



## ISv (Jun 28, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Even if an app can easily determine the name of a bird, it's still nice if people mention the name of the bird (if they know it) when posting. If they happen to mention their lens as well it's also nice for those that are considering what lens to use or buy (well, I'm always interested in the lenses used). To me, this information is easy to mention and is considerate to the viewers, so why not mention it?


On the first photo - Bristle-thighet Curlew. I took it with Nikon 200-500mm (not sure for the camera - most probably D7200).
Note the "bristles" hanging off it's thighs, there is no other Curlew with this feature. If the bird is in certain stage of molting you may not see the bristles and have to ID by other features...


----------



## ISv (Jun 28, 2021)

On the second post: first two are Common Waxbill after that Yellow-fronted Canary (D500/500mm PF).


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 29, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series, usern4cr.





Click said:


> Wood Duck couple in aquatic plants
> View attachment 198659


Thanks, Click. Also, I've never seen such vivid variety of colors as on Wood Ducks from others who post here, and now your lovely photo reminds me of how stunning those birds are. I haven't been enough of a birder to want to track down certain birds just to see them, but I think I'd enjoy the effort to see some Wood Ducks myself one day.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 29, 2021)

ISv said:


> On the first photo - Bristle-thighet Curlew. I took it with Nikon 200-500mm (not sure for the camera - most probably D7200).
> Note the "bristles" hanging off it's thighs, there is no other Curlew with this feature. If the bird is in certain stage of molting you may not see the bristles and have to ID by other features...


Thanks for the info, ISv. (By the way, I just meant my post as a comment in general, and it wasn't any kind of expectation. It's nice that we have this & other threads to post images and thoughts in all the different ways we care to at the time)


----------



## macrunning (Jun 29, 2021)

So for the R5 users out there, I'm wondering if you ever experience issues with your photos and lines running across horizontally? I've been having this problem since I got the camera and noticed it with the RF 24-105 f/4 L and it's also appearing with the RF 100-500 L lens. So this leads me to believe it's a camera issue and not a lens issue. Below are both the processed image as well as a crop at 100% of the horizontal lines I'm referring to. Is this normal? If so is there a way to not have this happen? I've already had to send my R5 into Canon for an issue with it locking up just using the animal eye auto focus to track birds. they replaced the 'circuit board'. But that was all the details they gave me.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2021)

Very nice shot. macrunning.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 29, 2021)

macrunning said:


> So for the R5 users out there, I'm wondering if you ever experience issues with your photos and lines running across horizontally? I've been having this problem since I got the camera and noticed it with the RF 24-105 f/4 L and it's also appearing with the RF 100-500 L lens. So this leads me to believe it's a camera issue and not a lens issue. Below are both the processed image as well as a crop at 100% of the horizontal lines I'm referring to. Is this normal? If so is there a way to not have this happen? I've already had to send my R5 into Canon for an issue with it locking up just using the animal eye auto focus to track birds. they replaced the 'circuit board'. But that was all the details they gave me.
> View attachment 198674
> View attachment 198675


Are you using full electronic shutter? What shutter speeds are you using? I've never seen anything that bad.

As far as locking up, I feel for you. Cameras shouldn't do this at all - I've heard too many say that it's happening to them with the R5.
Mine has never locked up, so I guess I just got lucky.
I hope that Canon has not started to cut corners in design or manufacturing.

As an aside, my profession was game design & programming of arcade games (and others). They designed the circuit boards with chips that were "out-of-spec" speed-wise for the big motherboard they built. In the factory, when certain boards wouldn't work, they'd swap chips in & out until they found combinations that worked and out the door they went!

Once, I tracked down an error when the main CPU sent data to the graphics CPU (both programmed by me). I hooked up maybe 80 or so wires on the motherboard on a big logic analyzer to track down the problem. Every once in a while (randomly) a single bit would be read incorrectly by the receiving CPU, which was enough to crash the system. I "proved" this beyond a doubt to the electrical engineer responsible. He just smiled, shrugged, and told me to "fix it". So for every byte of data that was received, I read it twice with a slight delay inbetween. If it read differently the 2nd time I would re-read it until it didn't - that trivial "trial" fix worked 100% and the factory lines kept rolling!


----------



## macrunning (Jun 29, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot. macrunning.


Thank you Click.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 29, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Are you using full electronic shutter?
> 
> As far as locking up, I feel for you. Cameras shouldn't do this at all - I've heard too many say that it's happening to them with the R5.
> Mine has never locked up, so I guess I just got lucky.
> ...


Yes, I was using electronic shutter to give me the 20 fps. I've been trying to make sure it's just not me being a bad photographer but the more I use it the more I'm wondering if my R5 is a clunker! I get some good shots but I think I'm at about a 10% keeper ratio. Is there anything else in the R5 that impacts the auto focus system besides the 'circuit board'?


----------



## macrunning (Jun 29, 2021)

Here is another example. Just wondering if anyone else experiences this with their R5. I know this isn't a BIF thread but know many of you guys post in the BIF thread and also know this thread gets a lot more eye balls.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 29, 2021)

My RF800 is back from repair and I could get some test shots.
A Yellow Warbler and a Mallard duck with her seven ducklings in their nest.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 29, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Here is another example. Just wondering if anyone else experiences this with their R5. I know this isn't a BIF thread but know many of you guys post in the BIF thread and also know this thread gets a lot more eye balls.



I've noticed it a few times but only on one shot I was really interested in using. Fortunately for me there was another frame in the batch which had an almost identical wing position and comp but still I know it is a possibility. The interesting thing is how it doesn't affect the entire image but only few feathers which makes me wonder if its related to shutter speed and the electronic shutter speed. The notable one was 1/2500 if I remember correctly.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 29, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Here is another example. Just wondering if anyone else experiences this with their R5. I know this isn't a BIF thread but know many of you guys post in the BIF thread and also know this thread gets a lot more eye balls.
> View attachment 198676
> View attachment 198677


They look like a moire style false pattern issue due to specific interactions of shutter speed/readout speed and subject motion that are being exaggerated by sharpening to me. What do they look like with all sharpening turned off?


----------



## AlanF (Jun 29, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks for the info, ISv. (By the way, I just meant my post as a comment in general, and it wasn't any kind of expectation. It's nice that we have this & other threads to post images and thoughts in all the different ways we care to at the time)


It also helps if people leave the Exif data and not strip it out. I always state the camera and lens, and have the Exif data so those interested can download the image and read it.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> My RF800 is back from repair and I could get some test shots.
> A Yellow Warbler and a Mallard duck with her seven ducklings in their nest.




Very nice shots, bhf3737


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2021)

Double-crested Cormorant


----------



## macrunning (Jun 29, 2021)

Click said:


> Double-crested Cormorant
> View attachment 198681


Nice shot Click.


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks macrunning.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 29, 2021)

House wren hunting


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2021)

Nice series, josephandrews222. I especially like the last one.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 29, 2021)

House wren feeding


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 29, 2021)

AlanF said:


> It also helps if people leave the Exif data and not strip it out. I always state the camera and lens, and have the Exif data so those interested can download the image and read it.


Hmmm ... I didn't think about downloading the image to see the Exif data. That's a good idea! Thanks, AlanF.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 29, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> They look like a moire style false pattern issue due to specific interactions of shutter speed/readout speed and subject motion that are being exaggerated by sharpening to me. What do they look like with all sharpening turned off?


You can notice it in the raw file before post production but obviously sharpening is going to amplify this. It pretty much only seems to happen with BIF type photos so I'm sure it has to do with the sensor readout. I'm usually shooting 1/3200th or faster with BIF photos in electronic shutter. Honestly just trying to find out if others are running into this problem or if it's just my camera. Since I've already had technical issues with the R5 I'm not feeling as confident with the quality of my particular camera. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 29, 2021)

macrunning said:


> You can notice it in the raw file before post production but obviously sharpening is going to amplify this. It pretty much only seems to happen with BIF type photos so I'm sure it has to do with the sensor readout. I'm usually shooting 1/3200th or faster with BIF photos in electronic shutter. Honestly just trying to find out if others are running into this problem or if it's just my camera. Since I've already had technical issues with the R5 I'm not feeling as confident with the quality of my particular camera. I hope I'm wrong.


Well I’d do some specific repeatable tests. Something like stick a birds feather onto a fan, turntable, etc that rotates at a known speed, then go through your shutter speeds. If it is only 3,200th and up I’d test in electronic and mechanical and if you aren’t happy with the results, tell Canon, or better yet beg borrow or steal another R5 and see if the results are the same.

In the meantime I’d remove the sharpening from the worst affected areas and try hard not to let it get to me, nobody else will really notice it!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 29, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Hmmm ... I didn't think about downloading the image to see the Exif data. That's a good idea! Thanks, AlanF.


More often than not I download images to look at them carefully.


----------



## ISO64 (Jun 30, 2021)

macrunning said:


> You can notice it in the raw file before post production but obviously sharpening is going to amplify this. It pretty much only seems to happen with BIF type photos so I'm sure it has to do with the sensor readout. I'm usually shooting 1/3200th or faster with BIF photos in electronic shutter. Honestly just trying to find out if others are running into this problem or if it's just my camera. Since I've already had technical issues with the R5 I'm not feeling as confident with the quality of my particular camera. I hope I'm wrong.


Quick test, and it is repeatable: hang a load using white thin string so it can sway in front of dark background. Set up a strong light, or do it outside. Prefocus on string beforehand, turn off AF. Sway it, fire max fps at different exposure times, let Auto ISO work. Notes on no sharpening apply. Good luck!


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 30, 2021)

A sequence of flamingos at our local zoo.


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2021)

I really like the first one. Nicely done.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 30, 2021)

A sequence of a grey wagtail in a sandstone fissure (is that the right word?)


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2021)

Very nice series. I especially like the 3rd one.


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, Click. Also, I've never seen such vivid variety of colors as on Wood Ducks from others who post here, and now your lovely photo reminds me of how stunning those birds are. I haven't been enough of a birder to want to track down certain birds just to see them, but I think I'd enjoy the effort to see some Wood Ducks myself one day.



Sorry for the late reply. Yes, Wood Ducks are amazingly colorful birds, they're just beautiful. Thank you for your kind comment, I really appreciate it.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 30, 2021)

Came home to get a quick glimpse of a strange bird and fortunately had the R5 in hand to get a quick shot. It's actually a juvenile Eurasian Robin with just the top of its fledgling feathers left and the the adult ones coming through.


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2021)

Another Great Blue Heron


----------



## HenryL (Jul 1, 2021)

Click said:


> Another Great Blue Heron
> View attachment 198716


Another outstanding image Click!


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you very much Henry!


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 1, 2021)

A series of a bearded vulture at our local zoo cleaning its plumage


----------



## AlanF (Jul 1, 2021)

Skylark. Looks a young one (R5 + 100-500mm +2xTC).


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2021)

I really like the first one. Well done, Alan.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 1, 2021)

Click said:


> Another Great Blue Heron
> View attachment 198716


That's a lovely background with a great subject pose, Click!


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you so much for your nice comments. It's always appreciated.


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2021)

Great egret


----------



## AlanF (Jul 2, 2021)

Wren with insects, looks recently fledged. Wasn't expecting it and had to push through 3-stops as it was in the dark and I was taking shots of flying dragonflies with the 100-400mm II on the R5. Upscaled 2x.


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2021)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 2, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shot. Nicely done, Alan.


Thanks. And yours is lovely. The view from a kayak works so well for these waders.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2021)

Great Blue Herons playing Hide and seek


----------



## HenryL (Jul 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Great egret
> View attachment 198745


 A "great" egret indeed...lovely photo, those splashes of purple and the reflection are subtle but they really make the image memorable. "Great" job.


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2021)

Thank you very much for your kind words. It's always appreciated.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 3, 2021)

This is the last in my backyard bird folder with redbuds.
(RF 800mm f11 & 1.4x TC)


_"Hello, my little dove.
I have something for you.
Come a little closer."




"Come closer ... closer ..."




"I now pronounce you ...
... *Mourning Dove!*" 








Starling:




House Finch:




"Anyone got a light?" 




Cheers!_


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2021)

Lovely series. I especially like the second shot. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 3, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> This is the last in my backyard bird folder with redbuds.


Beautiful series with lovely colours!


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Great egret


I like those shots on eye level!


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 3, 2021)

Two more Rail  Common Gallinule pictures with the Eos R. Both with a Sigme 105 Macro and 1,4 TC (147 f/4).
The first 1/1600, Iso 1600, f/7.1, the second 1/2500, Iso 800, f/4.





And yes, I got wet hands!

Edit:
I have changed the name of the birds (and got some technical problems)


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2021)

Thank you for your kind comments.

Beautiful shots, I especially like the first picture with the lovely reflection. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely series. I especially like the second shot. Well done, usern4cr.





Nemorino said:


> Beautiful series with lovely colours!


Thank you, Click & Nemorino!


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 3, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Two more rail pictures with the Eos R. Both with a Sigma 105mm Macro and 1,4 TC (147mm f/4)
> View attachment 198769
> 
> View attachment 198770
> ...


Great low shots, Nemorino. What is a "rail picture"?


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I think that he has mistaken a Moorhen for a Rail,


Oh, sorry! I am not an expert in bird's names, neither in German nor English.
In German it is named "Ralle" and the Wikipedia article is linked to the English Wikipedia article "Rail".


----------



## AlanF (Jul 3, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Oh, sorry! I am not an expert in bird's names, neither in German nor English.
> In German it is named "Ralle" and the Wikipedia article is linked to the English Wikipedia article "Rail".


Yes, a bit of language confusion. It's a Moorhen or Common Gallinule, a member of the Rail family, like Moorhens or Coots. We in England tend to think of Rails as the Water Rail, like this:


----------



## AlanF (Jul 4, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Oh, sorry! I am not an expert in bird's names, neither in German nor English.
> In German it is named "Ralle" and the Wikipedia article is linked to the English Wikipedia article "Rail".


You are correct in that it is a member of the Rail Family. From delving in wiki and google translate, I think the German name for Moorhen is _Teichhuhn "Pond chicken". _Maximilian, no doubt, would know.


----------



## Nemorino (Jul 4, 2021)

To be honest I used a wrong name for decades. Now I know "Wasserhuhn" (coots) is wrong and just "Rail" would be a safe bet.
"Teichhuhn" would be "_Gallinula chloropus", which is a little different to Your suggested species but very likely in Germany. _


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2021)

Great egret hunting by dawn's early light.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2021)

Nice picture, Maximilian.


----------



## ISv (Jul 5, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> To be honest I used a wrong name for decades. Now I know "Wasserhuhn" (coots) is wrong and just "Rail" would be a safe bet.
> "Teichhuhn" would be "_Gallinula chloropus", which is a little different to Your suggested species but very likely in Germany. _


I don't think Alan suggested your photo (_Gallinula chloropus)_ to be identical with his photo (_Rallus aquaticus_). I think what he is saying is that they are the same family (_Rallidae_). The "Coots" - like the _Fulica atra_, are in the same family. It's a typical example of the confusion made by the common names. One and the very same species could have different (and not just one!) common names in the different countries! And these all - _Gallinula_, _Rallus _and _Fulica _are expected to be well presented in Germany - I mean this part of your post: *"*_*Gallinula chloropus", which is a little different to Your suggested species but very likely in Germany." *_
All three plus the "Coot " are present in Germany (plus one more genus - _Porzana _(3 species), but this one is probably very localized and rather rare.


----------



## ISv (Jul 5, 2021)

Here in the last few days it was drizzling to somewhat rainy. Just few photos of commons:
Red-whiskered Bulbul (_Pycnonotus jocosus_) and adult and juvenile Chestnut Munia (_Lonchura atricapilla_).


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2021)

Very nice series, ISv. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 5, 2021)

ISv said:


> Here in the last few days it was drizzling to somewhat rainy. Just few photos of commons:
> Red-whiskered Bulbul (_Pycnonotus jocosus_) and adult and juvenile Chestnut Munia (_Lonchura atricapilla_).
> 
> View attachment 198798
> ...


I love those birds, and really want to start travelling again to see them. Keep posting!


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2021)

Black-crown Night Heron (Juvenile)


----------



## dcm (Jul 6, 2021)

Bald eagle. Apropos visitor for July 4. R6, RF800, RF 1.4x, handheld, 1/30sec, ISO 160, f/16, 1120mm, OOC HEIF.

Perched about 50 ft off our deck - barely fit in the viewfinder. Hope it returns during the rest of our stay.




This visitor suddenly appeared on a piling in front of our cabin in Idaho. I ran inside to grab a camera, quickly swapped lenses, and snapped off a few before it left. Didn’t even have a chance to look at the camera settings. I don’t normally try to handhold at 1/30sec with an 1120mm lens and highlights are a little blown, but it turned out okay.

Downloaded to iPad using wireless to post. Will be interested to see what some PP can do on the raw when I get home, but this is a great start.


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2021)

Nice shot, dcm.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 7, 2021)

macrunning said:


> So for the R5 users out there, I'm wondering if you ever experience issues with your photos and lines running across horizontally? I've been having this problem since I got the camera and noticed it with the RF 24-105 f/4 L and it's also appearing with the RF 100-500 L lens. So this leads me to believe it's a camera issue and not a lens issue. Below are both the processed image as well as a crop at 100% of the horizontal lines I'm referring to. Is this normal? If so is there a way to not have this happen? I've already had to send my R5 into Canon for an issue with it locking up just using the animal eye auto focus to track birds. they replaced the 'circuit board'. But that was all the details they gave me.
> View attachment 198674
> View attachment 198675


I get it on my R6 with electronic shutter but it only really comes out if I push the file too hard in post.


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2021)

Great blue heron on the watch


----------



## ERHP (Jul 7, 2021)

A White Breasted Nuthatch posed briefly before going back to its search for breakfast treats for the little ones.





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/500 : f/8 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Jul 7, 2021)

Very nice shot, ERHP.


----------



## ISv (Jul 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I love those birds, and really want to start travelling again to see them. Keep posting!


I can "keep posting" but it's going to be more of the same !
These are from today (spent ~30-40 minutes chasing birds in the flowers of the Eucalyptus)


----------



## AlanF (Jul 9, 2021)

ISv said:


> I can "keep posting" but it's going to be more of the same !
> These are from today (spent ~30-40 minutes chasing birds in the flowers of the Eucalyptus)
> 
> View attachment 198848
> ...


I also miss Eucalyptus…


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, ISv.


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2021)

Pileated Woodpecker in my backyard.


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2021)

Great Blue Heron in the fog. Almost monochrome.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 10, 2021)

A juvenile Great Horned Owl was giving 'the look' to a branch that was spoiling its paparazzi moment.




R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/1000 : f/9 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2021)

Very nice shot, ERHP.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks Click! Trying to find a way to make that errant branch a 'less negative' thing, lol.


----------



## ISv (Jul 11, 2021)

As I say - more of the same... I will try this to be the last series - till the migrants come back (if anything interesting) after month even three or I finally go to Maui in October-November for some endemics (long shot!). 
Rather strong winds making difficult framing (excuses)!


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2021)

Another very nice series, Well done, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 11, 2021)

In chromatic contrast to ISv's colourful Java Sparrows, birds I love, a Corn Bunting this morning. This once common rather drab bird has become rare, and it's the first I've seen for 4 years.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 11, 2021)

Went back to the same spot this afternoon with a 2xTC on the RF 100-500mm at 1000mm and got another shot, this time with it singing.


----------



## BigDog51 (Jul 11, 2021)

A pair of waxeyes


----------



## BigDog51 (Jul 11, 2021)

A New Zealand tui


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2021)

Nice shots, BigDog51. Welcome to CR.


----------



## BigDog51 (Jul 11, 2021)

New Zeland tui


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 11, 2021)

Hello BigDog! 
And welcome to canonrumors.


BigDog51 said:


> A pair of waxeyes





BigDog51 said:


> A New Zealand tui


Both beautiful birds. And nice captures.

I don't know, if you had to use high ISO or if you did some oversharpening in post on those pics. 
But the background (bg) and also the birds are really noisy. 
I don't want to criticize on first posts, please don't get me wrong. I only want to know the reason. 



BigDog51 said:


> New Zeland tui


This one is much better on the noise. And really fascinating neck feathers. 

Please keep posting. Those are beautiful birds you have over there in NZ.


----------



## BigDog51 (Jul 11, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Hello BigDog!
> And welcome to canonrumors.
> 
> 
> ...


A bit of both. They were taken with an 800mm lens and heavily cropped. I plan to do some better post work on these.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 11, 2021)

BigDog51 said:


> A bit of both. They were taken with an 800mm lens and heavily cropped. I plan to do some better post work on these.


RF 800mm f/11 or EF 800mm f/5.6?


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2021)

Mallard (Juvenile) swimming in the morning light.


----------



## BigDog51 (Jul 12, 2021)

AlanF said:


> RF 800mm f/11 or EF 800mm f/5.6?


RF f/11 800mm


----------



## AlanF (Jul 12, 2021)

BigDog51 said:


> RF f/11 800mm


You just need some decent noise reduction software, like Topaz for stand alone, or my favourite DeepPRIME in DxO PL4. With it, I go up to 12k iso with the RF 800mm or the 100-500mm +2xTC at f/14. We had one marvellous visit to NZ 3 years ago, but bird photography wasn't easy because your endemics were nearly wiped out by imported rodents and so we went to your special reserves. I got some shots in Zealandia, Waitakere, Waiheke, Tarawhanui, Rangitoto and TiriTiri. Most birds were in the shade and I was using 1/200s at iso 6400 on my 5DSR a lot of the time. Here's my best Wax eye or Silver Eye in Zealandia. i'd love to go again and see the South Island, but it's rather far from England.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 12, 2021)

This juvenile Roseate Spoonbill just made a rare appearance here in NC on the coast. My guess is his flight plan was disrupted by the tropical storm that came up from the Gulf. Regardless he has made this area a temporary vacation stop for a while.


----------



## Click (Jul 12, 2021)

Very nice shot, jprusa.


----------



## Wm (Jul 12, 2021)

AlanF said:


> You just need some decent noise reduction software, like Topaz for stand alone, or my favourite DeepPRIME in DxO PL4. With it, I go up to 12k iso with the RF 800mm or the 100-500mm +2xTC at f/14. We had one marvellous visit to NZ 3 years ago, but bird photography wasn't easy because your endemics were nearly wiped out by imported rodents and so we went to your special reserves. I got some shots in Zealandia, Waitakere, Waiheke, Tarawhanui, Rangitoto and TiriTiri. Most birds were in the shade and I was using 1/200s at iso 6400 on my 5DSR a lot of the time. Here's my best Wax eye or Silver Eye in Zealandia. i'd love to go again and see the South Island, but it's rather far from England.
> 
> View attachment 198911


Curious - im very much a beginner and have a question on your iso statement..... You used 6400 at 1/200. Why so high iso? I then notice your shutter speed and know there is correlation . Was it dark out? Why not a higher shutter and lower iso?

Tks much


----------



## AlanF (Jul 12, 2021)

Wm said:


> Curious - im very much a beginner and have a question on your iso statement..... You used 6400 at 1/200. Why so high iso? I then notice your shutter speed and know there is correlation . Was it dark out? Why not a higher shutter and lower iso?
> 
> Tks much


Low light needs a low shutter speed to let more light in, and high iso to amplify the low signal. Lots of light means you can use a high shutter speed because a lot of light can get in in a short time and lower iso as less amplification is required (low iso = low amplification, high iso = high amplification). A simple example for you. Suppose the camera tells you need an iso of say 100 for a shutter speed of 1/100s, but you want to shoot at 1/200s. At 1/200s you let in half the light so you have to double the iso to 200 to double the amplification. Suppose you need to shoot a bird flying and you need to shoot at 1/4000s, you would need to use iso 4000 (at the aperture).
It was dark out.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 12, 2021)

Eurasian Goldfinch. I put the RF 1.4x on the 100-500 for a change today.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 12, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, jprusa.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2021)

Hooded Merganser juvenile


----------



## jprusa (Jul 13, 2021)

Click said:


> Hooded Merganser juvenile
> View attachment 198938


Nice picture Click! All your pictures are great ! keep posting!


----------



## macrunning (Jul 14, 2021)

Click said:


> Hooded Merganser juvenile
> View attachment 198938


Great shot Click!


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you very much macrunning.


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Nice picture Click! All your pictures are great ! keep posting!


 Thank you so much jprusa.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 14, 2021)

Back again for another summer, Babou is a Yellow Crowned Night Heron who injured its leg several years ago but made a full recovery minus a knot on the right leg. I decided to do a few candid portraits while he was in the shadows as the sun dropped behind the bank of the river.





R5 600 II w/1.4x 1/160 : f/10 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2021)

Very nice close-up. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 14, 2021)

ISv said:


> As I say - more of the same... I will try this to be the last series - till the migrants come back (if anything interesting) after month even three or I finally go to Maui in October-November for some endemics (long shot!).
> Rather strong winds making difficult framing (excuses)!
> 
> View attachment 198878
> ...


Very lovely colorful photos of exotic (to me) birds and their flowers, ISv.


----------



## macrunning (Jul 16, 2021)

This was just a juvenile Dark Eyed Junco sitting close by waiting for his parents to bring back the good from the feeder in our backyard. These are pretty common in the PNW and not a lot of flash to them, but this little guy just looked so cute and fluffy. Taken with the Canon R5 RF100-500mm + 2xTC 1/1250th f/14 ISO 8000 and run through DxO PureRaw


----------



## dcm (Jul 16, 2021)

Osprey parent shading its chick in Northern Idaho. Many chicks have succumbed to the heat this year in the Pacific Northwest.

R6, RF800, RF1.4x, tripod, 1120mm, f/16, ISO 800-1600, OOC jpgs, LR on iPad.










More to process when I get home.


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2021)

Very nice series, dcm.


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2021)

macrunning said:


> This was just a juvenile Dark Eyed Junco sitting close by waiting for his parents to bring back the good from the feeder in our backyard. These are pretty common in the PNW and not a lot of flash to them, but this little guy just looked so cute and fluffy. Taken with the Canon R5 RF100-500mm + 2xTC 1/1250th f/14 ISO 8000 and run through DxO PureRaw



Lovely shot. Nicely done, macrunning.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 16, 2021)

dcm said:


> Osprey parent shading its chick in Northern Idaho. Many chicks have succumbed to the heat this year in the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> R6, RF800, RF1.4x, tripod, 1120mm, f/16, ISO 800-1600, OOC jpgs, LR on iPad.
> 
> ...


Sad news about the Ospreys. The 800 at 1120mm looking good.


----------



## dcm (Jul 16, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Sad news about the Ospreys. The 800 at 1120mm looking good.



Agreed on both accounts. 

Many osprey nests are empty this year. More bald eagles around than in the past.

So far I’m quite happy with the RF 800 at f/11 and 1120 at f/16 in daylight which covers most of my wildlife shooting. I’m still learning about this combination, but I’m getting better results than the 100-400L II with the EF 2XIII on my 1DX2 which is also due to the improved AF and IS on the R6.

These are around 25% crops so the RF 2X (and f/22) is tempting when I can’t get closer as in this case. I find f/11 acceptable in the golden hours (sunrise/sunset) with higher ISO and the DeepPrime noise reduction in DxO PL4. 

A tripod and remote trigger can be helpful - I forgot the trigger for these. I was traveling light this year so I used a lightweight Gitzo 1 Traveler tripod instead of the Gitzo 3 Systematic I usually bring. Might have been sharper otherwise.


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2021)

In the fog


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 18, 2021)

Between weather and work, I've not had a lot of decent opportunities to use the 100-500 for anything but test type of shooting. But today, finally......my very first ever bird shot with the RF 100-500 and 1.4x TC on the R5. Just took the TC out of the box today for the first time. I know that many of you have been posting the stellar images that can be made with this combo but now, I've tried it myself. One of the Mourning Doves that seem to hang out near my house. (Handheld using 1/1000 at f/11 with ISO 1600.........)


----------



## AlanF (Jul 18, 2021)

Little Egret (R5 @ 500mm).


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2021)

JPAZ and Alan,

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 18, 2021)

Click said:


> In the fog
> View attachment 198994


Beautiful soft hazy atmosphere to this photo - great shot, Click!


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2021)

Thank you for your kind comments. They are very much appreciated.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 18, 2021)

Maybe this one better? The guy is smiling at me!


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2021)

Yes, I prefer this one. Nicely done, JPAZ.


----------



## john1970 (Jul 18, 2021)

I also prefer the second dove photo over the first one. Nice job!


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 18, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Maybe this one better? The guy is smiling at me!
> 
> View attachment 198999


The "blue" around the eyes is a nice touch, and such a little bit really stands out on this bird. Evolution is amazing sometimes.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 18, 2021)

Image did not look quite so over-sharpened until I decreased the size prior to posting here....

Thanks all. So, can a bird named "mourning" smile?


----------



## 7DmkI (Jul 18, 2021)

Busy mama.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2021)

Very nice series. Well done, 7DmkI.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 18, 2021)

Very nice, @7DmkI


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 19, 2021)

7DmkI said:


> Busy mama.


Great capture!


----------



## dcm (Jul 19, 2021)

Osprey family at mealtime.
R6, RF800, RF1.4x, tripod, 1120mm, f/16, ISO 800-1600. DxO PL4, 25% crops, camera rendering, DeepPrime, sharpness, hint of ClearView.

Where's our dinner?



Did someone call for delivery?



Prepping dinner for the hungry kid.



One for you...



and one for me.


----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2021)

Very nice series, dcm.


----------



## macrunning (Jul 20, 2021)

Today's little capture, a female Black Headed Grosbeak. R5 w/ RF 100-500 + 2xTC • 902mm • 1/1000th • f/13 • ISO 3200 using DxO PureRaw w/ DeepPrime.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 20, 2021)

So, now that I've run through all my 100-500 + 1.4x images, this is the one I like the best. Is the dove trying to imitate a Raptor?


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 20, 2021)

A blue heron standing still next to a pond and an American white pelican flying above.
R5 + RF100-500L + TC 2.X


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Today's little capture, a female Black Headed Grosbeak. R5 w/ RF 100-500 + 2xTC • 902mm • 1/1000th • f/13 • ISO 3200 using DxO PureRaw w/ DeepPrime.



Very nice picture.



Well done, macrunning.


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> So, now that I've run through all my 10-500 + 1.4x images, this is the one I like the best. Is the dove trying to imitate a Raptor?



I really like this one. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> A blue heron standing still next to a pond and an American white flamingo flying above.
> R5 + RF100-500L + TC 2.X



Beautiful shots. I especially like the Blue Heron.


----------



## macrunning (Jul 20, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> A blue heron standing still next to a pond and an American white flamingo flying above.
> R5 + RF100-500L + TC 2.X
> View attachment 199046
> 
> ...


Nice Shots! Really interesting and beautiful background on the blue heron!


----------



## IslanderMV (Jul 20, 2021)

“Contentment” - Oystercatcher tending the last surviving of her three chicks. 

Taken from the water looking up at the beach. Not a perfect pict,


but one of my favorites this summer.


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2021)

That's a very nice shot. Well done, Islander.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 20, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. I especially like the Blue Heron.


Thanks Click.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 20, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Nice Shots! Really interesting and beautiful background on the blue heron!


Thanks. The pond at the back is small with lots of trees and bushes. A relaxing place for the birds and photographers, too.
The second one is a pelican, I don't know why I wrote flamingo! I corrected the original post.


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2021)

Hunting for breakfast


----------



## john1970 (Jul 22, 2021)

I like the photo of the oystercatcher taken from the water. A unique perspective and different than usual.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 22, 2021)

Tending the family...

Eurasian Coots


R5 with 100-400L IS II at 400mm, 1/1600s f/8.0 ISO3200



R5 with 100-400L IS II at 400mm, 1/1600s f/8.0 ISO2000
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 22, 2021)

House Sparrow showing off to the ladies on the next fence pole



R5 with 100-400L IS II at 400mm, 1/1600s f/6.3 ISO320
W.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2021)

Very nice pictures, Nat Wa.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 23, 2021)

Click said:


> Hunting for breakfast.......


You are certainly getting good use out of your Kayak. Nice images.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2021)

Thank you JPAZ.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 23, 2021)

Nuthatch (R5+100-500mm).


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 23, 2021)

Common Redshank, keeping an eye on me - but I kept to the road, not trespassing in his/her field 


R5 with 100-400L IS II at 400mm, 1/1600s f/6.3 ISO320



R5 with 100-400L IS II at 400mm, 1/1600s f/6.3 ISO500



R5 with 100-400L IS II at 400mm, 1/1600s f/6.3 ISO400
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 23, 2021)

On the sides of the same road, Black Tailed Godwit


R5 with 100-400L IS II at 400mm, 1/1600s f/6.3 ISO250



R5 with 100-400L IS II at 400mm, 1/1600s f/6.3 ISO250



R5 with 100-400L IS II at 400mm, 1/1600s f/6.3 ISO250
W.


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2021)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Nat WA.


----------



## Chig (Jul 24, 2021)

A Pukeko giving me the evils at Orewa Estuary , Auckland , New Zealand


----------



## AlanF (Jul 24, 2021)

Chig said:


> View attachment 199145
> A Pukeko giving me the evils at Orewa Estuary New Zealand


More NZ birds please!


----------



## Chig (Jul 24, 2021)

AlanF said:


> More NZ birds please!


I will for sure , is there a thread for birds in a wider setting ? I mostly avoid cropping tight for portraits.


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2021)

Nice shot, Chig.


----------



## Chig (Jul 24, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Chig.


Thanks , I like shooting in the rain as the colours seem to pop and it's nice to get water drops on the plumage


----------



## jmeyer (Jul 24, 2021)

Not too many pictures this summer, but have had a couple of very rare birds in Wisconsin. First up is a White-tailed Kite, that showed up at Crex Meadows SWA in late June. It was our 6th state record. I had only ever seen one briefly, in Florida several years ago. 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Jul 24, 2021)

Second was a Snowy Plover, that showed up on a local beach 2 days ago! This was our 7th state record!

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2021)

I really like your last series. Well done, Jeremy


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 24, 2021)

I wish I had had Jeremy's (@jmeyer) lens for this one  
Ringed Plover at some distance...


R5 with 100-400L IS II at 400mm, 1/1600s f/6.3 ISO160
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 24, 2021)

And a quick shot of a juvenile Eurasian Oystercatcher that I accidentally flushed out of its hiding place... 


R5 with 100-400L IS II at 400mm, 1/1250s f/6.3 ISO500
W.


----------



## Click (Jul 24, 2021)

That's a very nice shot, Nat WA.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 25, 2021)

Click said:


> That's a very nice shot, Nat WA.


Thanks Click - as always you beat everybody else with your positive comment  W.


----------



## Chig (Jul 25, 2021)

Couple of shots of a male Tui having a song and dance that I took from inside my house on a stormy day recently, Orewa, Auckland New Zealand


----------



## AlanF (Jul 25, 2021)

Chig said:


> View attachment 199188
> 
> Couple of shots of a male Tui having a song and dance that I took from inside my house on a stormy day recently, Orewa, Auckland New Zealand


Great - the Tui! I found them difficult to photo as they didn't like posing in the open.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 25, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> Second was a Snowy Plover, that showed up on a local beach 2 days ago! This was our 7th state record!
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots Jeremy! was the bird in the last picture just doing a fly by or was he harassing the Kite?


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2021)

Beautiful shots, Chig. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 25, 2021)

Chig said:


> View attachment 199188
> 
> Couple of shots of a male Tui having a song and dance that I took from inside my house on a stormy day recently, Orewa, Auckland New Zealand


What a beautiful & colorful bird! Great shots, Chig.


----------



## jmeyer (Jul 26, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Beautiful shots Jeremy! was the bird in the last picture just doing a fly by or was he harassing the Kite?


Thank you! The Red-winged Blackbirds would chase it if it left its roost. Since it was over a bog, the blackbirds probably had young birds scattered all over.


----------



## ISv (Jul 26, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> Not too many pictures this summer, but have had a couple of very rare birds in Wisconsin. First up is a White-tailed Kite, that showed up at Crex Meadows SWA in late June. It was our 6th state record. I had only ever seen one briefly, in Florida several years ago. 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Chig (Jul 26, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> What a beautiful & colorful bird! Great shots, Chig.


Thanks , colours really seem to pop in the rain


----------



## ISv (Jul 26, 2021)

I finally have something to post: Inca Tern!!! It's even not in the 'hypothetical list" of vagrants coming here (not my discovery!)!!!
There was one in March (I didn't have a time) later reports for one on Big Island and now it's back to Oahu! Presumably the same bird! Single bird and first appearance on Hawaii!!!
I made ~ 300 shots, even after deleting the few out of focus and bunch of the same I'm with ~150 to evaluate... Here are the "best" for now!


----------



## Chig (Jul 26, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Great - the Tui! I found them difficult to photo as they didn't like posing in the open.


Thanks , they are a challenge . I've yet to get any in flight shots I'm happy with


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 26, 2021)

ISv said:


> I finally have something to post: Inca Tern!!! It's even not in the 'hypothetical list" of vagrants coming here (not my discovery!)!!!
> There was one in March (I didn't have a time) later reports for one on Big Island and now it's back to Oahu! Presumably the same bird! Single bird and first appearance on Hawaii!!!
> I made ~ 300 shots, even after deleting the few out of focus and bunch of the same I'm with ~150 to evaluate... Here are the "best" for now!


Wow - Birds with yellow smile lines and white handle-bar mustaches! Nature is amazing! Thanks, ISv.


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2021)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 26, 2021)

ISv said:


> I finally have something to post: Inca Tern!!! It's even not in the 'hypothetical list" of vagrants coming here (not my discovery!)!!!
> There was one in March (I didn't have a time) later reports for one on Big Island and now it's back to Oahu! Presumably the same bird! Single bird and first appearance on Hawaii!!!
> I made ~ 300 shots, even after deleting the few out of focus and bunch of the same I'm with ~150 to evaluate... Here are the "best" for now!


Great series ISv, must feel very special to have such an opportunity to see / experience / shoot pictures of such a rare visitor! And managing to get close enough to capture all the details 
W.


----------



## ISv (Jul 27, 2021)

Nat_WA said:


> Great series ISv, must feel very special to have such an opportunity to see / experience / shoot pictures of such a rare visitor! And managing to get close enough to capture all the details
> W.


Actually to take the photos was easier than getting down to the right spot: on that spot there are (always, except at very angry ocean) fisherman. And as I learned they use to give away some small/bite fish to the bird. Also when they clean the fish it goes there to see if there is something edible left. So, the bird is not afraid of people and this was the reason not to take some photos in fly (I was very disappointed to be there with the prime 500mm instead of 200-500!) - the bird was flying very close for fixed 500mm! You can't "zoom" by legs on that place - behind of you is a cliff, in front of you is also cliff but low and descending abruptly into the ocean. The waves are braking and sending splashes to you from that direction, easy to get swiped into the ocean (the way so many tourists are getting in (deadly) trouble here).
There were at least 6-7 fisherman there, all like 1/2 of my age or younger. Descending the cliff and getting back was the main challenge for my old body: today I had big trouble to get downstairs in my Institute. Going up was painful but not that difficult. My colleagues were laughing at me  but I'm still very happy because of the photos and the experience with the bird! So, it feels *very special* and kind of painful but I wouldn't hesitate to go there again for such a bird!


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 27, 2021)

Today I came across a Cooper's Hawk and their nest with four chicks! It is rather rare to see all chicks survive. Salute to the parents being on guard and feeding them. (R5 + RF 100-500 and RF 800 +TC 1.4X)

3+1 Musketeers:


and their parent pretending that he has not seen us. But as soon as he saw us around he sent a message to the kids to hide!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 27, 2021)

ISv said:


> Actually to take the photos was easier than getting down to the right spot: on that spot there are (always, except at very angry ocean) fisherman. And as I learned they use to give away some small/bite fish to the bird. Also when they clean the fish it goes there to see if there is something edible left. So, the bird is not afraid of people and this was the reason not to take some photos in fly (I was very disappointed to be there with the prime 500mm instead of 200-500!) - the bird was flying very close for fixed 500mm! You can't "zoom" by legs on that place - behind of you is a cliff, in front of you is also cliff but low and descending abruptly into the ocean. The waves are braking and sending splashes to you from that direction, easy to get swiped into the ocean (the way so many tourists are getting in (deadly) trouble here).
> There were at least 6-7 fisherman there, all like 1/2 of my age or younger. Descending the cliff and getting back was the main challenge for my old body: today I had big trouble to get downstairs in my Institute. Going up was painful but not that difficult. My colleagues were laughing at me  but I'm still very happy because of the photos and the experience with the bird! So, it feels *very special* and kind of painful but I wouldn't hesitate to go there again for such a bird!


Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his photos. John 15:13 (KIng James version). I'm even older and less stable than you!


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2021)

I really like the second picture. Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## Click (Jul 27, 2021)

Black-crown Night Heron (Juvenile) hunting for breakfast


----------



## AlanF (Jul 27, 2021)

Common Tern. R5+100-500mm.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2021)

Click said:


> Black-crown Night Heron (Juvenile) hunting for breakfast


Very nice Click, with that partial reflection!
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2021)

Side by side - Black Tailed Godwit and Common Redshank


R5 with 100-400L IS II at 400mm, 1/1600s f/6.3 ISO400
W.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 27, 2021)

And the last for now, from quite a distance - a pair of Eurasian spoonbills
Unfortunately it was not possible to get lower, closer to the water surface; to capture their reflection in the wet sand and pools better...


R5 with 100-400L IS II at 400mm, 1/1600s f/6.3 ISO250
W.


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2021)

Nat_WA said:


> Very nice Click, with that partial reflection!
> W.




Thank you very much.


Very nice pictures. I especially like the Black Tailed Godwit and Common Redshank.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 28, 2021)

Click said:


> I really like the second picture. Well done, bhf3737.


Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (Jul 28, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his photos. John 15:13 (KIng James version). I'm even older and less stable than you!


I was thinking he had a "friends". Didn't know he made a "photos".
Here is my version of what you are saying: "John 15:13 (King James version in Alan F. interpretation)".


----------



## jprusa (Jul 28, 2021)

Click said:


> Black-crown Night Heron (Juvenile) hunting for breakfast
> View attachment 199240


Nice shot Click!


----------



## ISv (Jul 28, 2021)

Nat_WA said:


> And the last for now, from quite a distance - a pair of Eurasian spoonbills
> Unfortunately it was not possible to get lower, closer to the water surface; to capture their reflection in the wet sand and pools better...
> View attachment 199245
> 
> ...


If you can close the distance it will give you more opportunities to play with the other factors! You have a lot of disturbed air between the lens and the object (not only for this photo)! Don't take me wrong - it's just very friendly remark!
Well, I know by experience that it's not easy but hey! - see what an advise Alan send to me above  (I'm not prepared for this - yet!). Getting wet is better than getting... whatever, I don't want to say it!
Whatever - I'm really happy you started posting in this topic again! As I recall you was the very first person to respond to my very first posting in Canon rumors!


----------



## Chig (Jul 28, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Chig. I especially like the second one. Well done.


Thanks


----------



## Fbimages (Jul 28, 2021)

A pair of tawnies enjoying the late evening sun! Shot with a 5DS R


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Fbimages.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 28, 2021)

Fbimages said:


> A pair of tawnies enjoying the late evening sun! Shot with a 5DS R


Welcome to Bird Portraits!


----------



## Fbimages (Jul 28, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Well done, Fbimages.


Thank you!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 28, 2021)

Chig said:


> I will for sure , is there a thread for birds in a wider setting ? I mostly avoid cropping tight for portraits.


Hi Chig. 
Nice shots. 
I didn’t see an answer to your question. As far as I know there isn’t a separate thread, but there are shots from really wide to proper head shot portraits here, so I’d say go ahead, post them how you like them! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 28, 2021)

ISv said:


> If you can close the distance it will give you more opportunities to play with the other factors! You have a lot of disturbed air between the lens and the object (not only for this photo)! Don't take me wrong - it's just very friendly remark!
> Well, I know by experience that it's not easy but hey! - see what an advise Alan send to me above  (I'm not prepared for this - yet!). Getting wet is better than getting... whatever, I don't want to say it!
> Whatever - I'm really happy you started posting in this topic again! As I recall you was the very first person to respond to my very first posting in Canon rumors!


Hi ISv, you're completely right - but I was too chicken to cross a barbed wire and walk on quick sand to get close enough ... W.


----------



## Chig (Jul 30, 2021)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Chig.
> Nice shots.
> I didn’t see an answer to your question. As far as I know there isn’t a separate thread, but there are shots from really wide to proper head shot portraits here, so I’d say go ahead, post them how you like them!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thanks Graham


----------



## Chig (Jul 30, 2021)

Here's a photo of Jarli the Australasian Barn Owl I took at the Wingspan Trust in Rotorua , New Zealand
This place rescues and releases birds of prey back into the wild and is well worth a visit if you ever come to New Zealand https://www.wingspan.co.nz/
They have a flying display most days where they exercise the birds using falconry techniques to get them fit to release back into the wild.


----------



## Chig (Jul 30, 2021)

Here's a male Kea I shot at Paradise Valley Springs wildlife park in Rotorua , New Zealand which is another great place to visit. https://www.paradisev.co.nz/
Keas are the only alpine parrot in the world living in the high country of our South Island and are one of the most intelligent birds in the world possibly because of the extreme environment they have to cope with above the snowline.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2021)

Very nice shots, Chig.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2021)

Double-crested Cormorant


----------



## jprusa (Jul 30, 2021)

Click said:


> Double-crested Cormoran
> View attachment 199276


Nice photo Click!


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2021)

Thank you very much, jprusa.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 30, 2021)

Chig said:


> View attachment 199275
> 
> Here's a Kea I shot at Paradise Valley Springs wildlife park in Rotorua , New Zealand which is another great place to visit. https://www.paradisev.co.nz/
> Keas are the only alpine parrot in the world living in the high country of our South Island


What a beautiful bird! Thanks, Chig.


----------



## macrunning (Jul 31, 2021)

Chig said:


> View attachment 199275
> 
> Here's a Kea I shot at Paradise Valley Springs wildlife park in Rotorua , New Zealand which is another great place to visit. https://www.paradisev.co.nz/
> Keas are the only alpine parrot in the world living in the high country of our South Island





Chig said:


> View attachment 199275
> 
> Here's a Kea I shot at Paradise Valley Springs wildlife park in Rotorua , New Zealand which is another great place to visit. https://www.paradisev.co.nz/
> Keas are the only alpine parrot in the world living in the high country of our South Island


Wow! What a beautiful bird.


----------



## macrunning (Jul 31, 2021)

Click said:


> Double-crested Cormoran
> View attachment 199276


Nice shot Click. I really enjoy action/movement photos of birds.


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank you very much for the nice comment. I really appreciate it.


----------



## macrunning (Jul 31, 2021)

A female Black Headed Grosbeak going after some bugs on the out of frame flowers. My composition was off but I really liked the pose she was showing me  Shot Canon R5 w/ RF 100-500 + 2xTC @ 1000mm, 1/2500th, f/14, ISO 4000 using DxO PureRaw w/ DNG & DeepPrime settings.


----------



## ISv (Jul 31, 2021)

Nat_WA said:


> Hi ISv, you're completely right - but I was too chicken to cross a barbed wire and walk on quick sand to get close enough ... W.


Well,
I think I would be chicken too in that case... Whatever, we are trying... no?


----------



## Nat_WA (Jul 31, 2021)

Click said:


> Double-crested Cormoran


Nice pose of the bird Click! Ticks all the boxes  W.


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank you so much, Nat WA.


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2021)

macrunning said:


> A female Black Headed Grosbeak going after some bugs on the out of frame flowers. My composition was off but I really liked the pose she was showing me  Shot Canon R5 w/ RF 100-500 + 2xTC @ 1000mm, 1/2500th, f/14, ISO 4000 using DxO PureRaw w/ DNG & DeepPrime settings.




That's a very nice shot. Well done, macrunning.


----------



## Chig (Aug 1, 2021)

This is a Toreapango (Variable Oyster Catcher) with a mudcrab on the mudflats at Orewa Estuary (Auckland New Zealand) in a recent storm.
I've been told that this particular bird is at least 28 years old which is pretty good for a wild bird.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2021)

Excellent shot. The rain gives a very nice touch.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2021)

Double-crested Cormorant....and a dragonfly


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2021)

2...


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 1, 2021)

Chig said:


> View attachment 199298
> 
> This is a Toreapango (Variable Oyster Catcher) with a mudcrab on the mudflats at Orewa Estuary (Auckland New Zealand) in a recent storm.
> I've been told that this particular bird is at least 28 years old which is pretty good for a wild bird.


Nice super low angle shot with great OOF blur, Chig! Was that a light snow coming down?


----------



## Billybob (Aug 1, 2021)

Here is a series of a juvenile male ruby-throated hummingbird. Most of the shots are perched, with a couple of shots with wings expanded. Shot with the 100-500L. The developing iridescent gorget on his throat is visible in the first shot.

Their metallic green backs are extremely striking. However, the delicate, subtle color and patterns on the front are truly sublime.


I have many HB-in-flight shots, but it's rare for me to capture them perched. Here he's enjoying being able to sip nectar without flapping his wings. Notice that the red gorget is almost invisible here.



Wings spread wide


Also extremely beautiful are the very delicate black wing feathers. It's hard to appreciate their full beauty when the bird is in flight as it is here with the HB perched.


"I own this place!" I love these birds even though they find me to be extremely annoying.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 2, 2021)

Click said:


> 2...
> View attachment 199302


That Cormorant is probably saying to himself, 'come on, a little closer'  Nice shots Click


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2021)

Thank you, macrunning.


----------



## ISv (Aug 2, 2021)

Billybob said:


> Here is a series of a juvenile male ruby-throated hummingbird. Most of the shots are perched, with a couple of shots with wings expanded. Shot with the 100-500L. The developing iridescent gorget on his throat is visible in the first shot.
> View attachment 199311
> Their metallic green backs are extremely striking. However, the delicate, subtle color and patterns on the front are truly sublime.
> 
> ...


These are really good! I just wonder what de-noising program do you use (or it's very high ISO)?


----------



## ISv (Aug 2, 2021)

Click said:


> Double-crested Cormorant....and a dragonfly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dragonfly was the first thing I notice!


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2021)

ROFL


----------



## ISv (Aug 2, 2021)

Few fast (opportunistic) shots of Cattle Egret...


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2021)

I really like your shots. Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Aug 2, 2021)

Click said:


> ROFL


Thanks for ROFL - I didn't know what it means!


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2021)

You're welcome my friend!


----------



## Chig (Aug 2, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Nice super low angle shot with great OOF blur, Chig! Was that a light snow coming down?


Thanks , just rain , we never get snow in Auckland. What's OOF blur ?


----------



## Chig (Aug 2, 2021)

Click said:


> Excellent shot. The rain gives a very nice touch.


Thanks Click


----------



## Billybob (Aug 2, 2021)

ISv said:


> These are really good! I just wonder what de-noising program do you use (or it's very high ISO)?


Thanks!

I use Topaz DeNoise AI and Viveza from the Nik Collection. Even in bright sunshine these shots came out a bit dark (I prefer to shoot at ISO400 and increase brightness in post rather than push the ISO up). I was processing a lot of shots, and I'm still learning how to use Topaz, so there are still some artifacts visible (more visible in the BIF shots I posted in the BIF forum). The eyes were really dark (one of the drawbacks from shooting in bright sunshine) so I used Viveza to bring them out. Unfortunately, I left some light halos in. However, if I decided to print any, these issues would not be difficult to fix.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 2, 2021)

Chig said:


> Thanks , just rain , we never get snow in Auckland. What's OOF blur ?


OOF is (intentional) Out-Of-Focus. I really like lots of smooth background (or foreground) blur.

And you never get snow in Auckland? Wow! I guess the Pacific surrounding you always moderates the temperature, but you're pretty far towards the south pole so I'd have thought you'd get some good snowstorms sometimes.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 2, 2021)

I managed to get this bird in between storms. Anhinga


----------



## macrunning (Aug 2, 2021)

jprusa said:


> I managed to get this bird in between storms. Anhinga
> View attachment 199331


Nice shot!


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2021)

It's an Anhinga...And a dragonfly.





Very nice shot, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 2, 2021)

Click said:


> It's an Anhinga...And a dragonfly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those pesky dragonflies can't stay out of the spot light  Thanks Click!


----------



## jprusa (Aug 2, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Nice shot!


Thanks macrunning!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 2, 2021)

ISv said:


> Few fast (opportunistic) shots of Cattle Egret...
> 
> View attachment 199329
> View attachment 199330


You have got nice feather detail, which isn't easy for the egrets.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 3, 2021)

These crazy little birds came rolling through our backyard in a matter of 5 minutes like they are the side show circus act rolling through town. It was fun to watch and I was able to grab the camera just quick enough to snap at least 1 in focus shot! lol They moved quickly hanging from branches and chirping in a choir. There were some 20-30 of them gleefully moving through like it was a choreographed dance. What they lack in color they surely made up for with entertainment. It was fun to watch the Bushtit, even if it was only for a few minutes. A first for me. Also the only North American of it's family.


----------



## ISv (Aug 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> You have got nice feather detail, which isn't easy for the egrets.


I think it depends on the angle of the light and in more contrast situations it gets better!


----------



## ISv (Aug 3, 2021)

macrunning said:


> These crazy little birds came rolling through our backyard in a matter of 5 minutes like they are the side show circus act rolling through town. It was fun to watch and I was able to grab the camera just quick enough to snap at least 1 in focus shot! lol They moved quickly hanging from branches and chirping in a choir. There were some 20-30 of them gleefully moving through like it was a choreographed dance. What they lack in color they surely made up for with entertainment. It was fun to watch the Bushtit, even if it was only for a few minutes. A first for me. Also the only North American of it's family.
> View attachment 199355


I think they came to your backyard to clean it from insects!


----------



## macrunning (Aug 3, 2021)

ISv said:


> I think they came to your backyard to clean it from insects!


Indeed. But I wish they would have stuck around a bit longer. Probably not a lot of insects in my yard given the number of birds!


----------



## jprusa (Aug 3, 2021)

macrunning said:


> These crazy little birds came rolling through our backyard in a matter of 5 minutes like they are the side show circus act rolling through town. It was fun to watch and I was able to grab the camera just quick enough to snap at least 1 in focus shot! lol They moved quickly hanging from branches and chirping in a choir. There were some 20-30 of them gleefully moving through like it was a choreographed dance. What they lack in color they surely made up for with entertainment. It was fun to watch the Bushtit, even if it was only for a few minutes. A first for me. Also the only North American of it's family.
> View attachment 199355


Great pic! first time I have seen Bushtits posted.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 3, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Great pic! first time I have seen Bushtits posted.


Honestly it was pure luck I came across them. I was going to the back to refill our feeders and as I walked up I saw all of these little birds just performing acrobats around all of the flower and bush limbs nearby. I felt like it was Christmas and I ran for my camera in hopes to capture these little guys. I fumbled quite a bit but managed a handful of shots in focus just in time as they quickly breezed through onto their next adventure.


----------



## Chig (Aug 3, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> OOF is (intentional) Out-Of-Focus. I really like lots of smooth background (or foreground) blur.
> 
> And you never get snow in Auckland? Wow! I guess the Pacific surrounding you always moderates the temperature, but you're pretty far towards the south pole so I'd have thought you'd get some good snowstorms sometimes.


Yes , we only get snow further south mostly in the central plateau of the North Island which is 3000-4000 ft above sea level and in the South Island
Auckland only gets occasional mild frosts in the coldest parts of the winter and our winter is pretty short


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 3, 2021)

Here are some photos from the Knoxville zoo, in an enclosed aviary.
(R5 + RF 100-500L)

Budgerigars:



Cockatiel(s):













Cheers.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 3, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Here are some photos from the Knoxville zoo, in an enclosed aviary.
> (R5 + RF 100-500L)
> 
> Budgerigars:
> ...


Nice shots usern4cr. Such pretty colors on those Budgerigars.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2021)

Nice shots. I especially like the first one. Well done, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 4, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Nice shots usern4cr. Such pretty colors on those Budgerigars.





Click said:


> Nice shots. I especially like the first one. Well done, usern4cr.


Thanks, macrunning & Click. It's nice to be around different birds for a change.


----------



## Chig (Aug 4, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> OOF is (intentional) Out-Of-Focus. I really like lots of smooth background (or foreground) blur.
> 
> And you never get snow in Auckland? Wow! I guess the Pacific surrounding you always moderates the temperature, but you're pretty far towards the south pole so I'd have thought you'd get some good snowstorms sometimes.


Auckland’s antipodes is Setenil de las Bodegas, Andalusia, in southern Spain so not surprisingly our winter is very mild


----------



## SteveC (Aug 4, 2021)

Chig said:


> Auckland’s antipodes is Setenil de las Bodegas, Andalusia, in southern Spain so not surprisingly our winter is very mild



Most people don't realize that Europe is pretty far to the north (particularly as compared to the US--Minneapolis, considered "northern" in the US, is at about the same latitude as Venice). And most don't realize just how little of South America and Africa are south of the equator, Oz is completely south of the equator but even Tasmania is just past 40 degrees south. New Zealand gets to about 45 South, which is the middle of Oregon in the northern hemisphere. There's basically nothing but ocean and Antarctica south of 55 degrees. Very different from the Northern Hemisphere!


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2021)

Spotted Sandpiper and its reflection


----------



## AlanF (Aug 4, 2021)

Click said:


> Spotted Sandpiper and its reflection
> View attachment 199398


A smaller bird than usual for you, and a very fine shot!


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2021)

Thank you Alan.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 4, 2021)

Click said:


> Spotted Sandpiper and its reflection
> View attachment 199398


Nice shot Click. I though he may be on a hippo's back at first! lol


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2021)

LOL Thanks for your comment, macrunning.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 5, 2021)

Click said:


> Spotted Sandpiper and its reflection
> View attachment 199398


Beautiful shot Click!


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 5, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Most people don't realize that Europe is pretty far to the north (particularly as compared to the US--Minneapolis, considered "northern" in the US, is at about the same latitude as Venice). And most don't realize just how little of South America and Africa are south of the equator, Oz is completely south of the equator but even Tasmania is just past 40 degrees south. New Zealand gets to about 45 South, which is the middle of Oregon in the northern hemisphere. There's basically nothing but ocean and Antarctica south of 55 degrees. Very different from the Northern Hemisphere!


Only 45 degrees south? Well, that explains it. We've got a tiny sommarstuga (summer home) in northern Sweden, at almost 65 degrees north. Last time we were there we took a road trip to the topmost part of Europe you can drive to (Nordkapp, Norway). It was about 71 degrees north. It was in the Summer and the sun just runs circles around you, not even reaching down to touch the horizon at midnight. Of course Winter is a different thing there, but we're back in the States for that.

I have been lucky enough to visit New Zealand and Australia, and I must say that New Zealand is the one place where I'd really like to live if I could - the people are beyond friendly, the roads have remarkable "driver reviver" places to rest & snack, and the scenery is stunning. Anyone living there really won the birthplace lottery, in my opinion.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Beautiful shot Click!



Thank you very much.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 5, 2021)

I actually saw a small bird today - a little brown job of a Reed Warbler, but it was a bird. Took 300 shots and kept 3 - that's 20 fps on the R5.


----------



## Click (Aug 5, 2021)

Nice shots, Alan. I especially like the first one.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 6, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I actually saw a small bird today - a little brown job of a Reed Warbler, but it was a bird. Took 300 shots and kept 3 - that's 20 fps on the R5.
> 
> View attachment 199404
> View attachment 199405


Nice shots Alen. Yup I’m right there with you on keeper rate with the little birds. I figure if I start shooting large birds at some point it should be much easier.


----------



## ERHP (Aug 7, 2021)

The return migration started a couple of weeks ago for some species. I had this little Red Necked Phalarope plop down in the inlet just behind me and slowly get pushed towards me by the rising tidal current.





R5 600 II w/1.4 1/1600 : f/8 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2021)

Very nice shot, ERHP.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2021)

Cormorant swimming slowly in the morning light.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 7, 2021)

Playing around with the EF 400mm F2.8 mkiii on my R5


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2021)

Nice shots, Ramage.


----------



## ISv (Aug 8, 2021)

In the last ~3 weeks there were sporadic reports for a Chinese Hwamei on that spot. Finally got a time to go there and look for it.
My first encounter of Chinese Hwamei (~20 years on Oahu, Hawaii)!!! I knew they breed on the islands but I was like "forget it" for Oahu. On the other islands it seems to be little bit more frequent (but still very uncommon or, may be hard to see).
The last photo is to illustrate how you usually can see it - foraging on the ground.
This is my second new species (in my collection) for this year!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2021)

ISv said:


> In the last ~3 weeks there were sporadic reports for a Chinese Hwamei on that spot. Finally got a time to go there and look for it.
> My first encounter of Chinese Hwamei (~20 years on Oahu, Hawaii)!!! I knew they breed on the islands but I was like "forget it" for Oahu. On the other islands it seems to be little bit more frequent (but still very uncommon or, may be hard to see).
> The last photo is to illustrate how you usually can see it - foraging on the ground.
> This is my second new species (in my collection) for this year!
> ...


Novelty combined with some very nice shots!


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2021)

Very nice series, ISv. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 8, 2021)

ISv said:


> In the last ~3 weeks there were sporadic reports for a Chinese Hwamei on that spot. Finally got a time to go there and look for it.
> My first encounter of Chinese Hwamei (~20 years on Oahu, Hawaii)!!! I knew they breed on the islands but I was like "forget it" for Oahu. On the other islands it seems to be little bit more frequent (but still very uncommon or, may be hard to see).
> The last photo is to illustrate how you usually can see it - foraging on the ground.
> This is my second new species (in my collection) for this year!
> ...


That Hwamei has really beautiful eyes. Great shots, ISv.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 8, 2021)

More from the Knoxville Zoo aviary.
(R5 + RF 100-500L)


Cockatiels:
















Cheers.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2021)

Lovely shots. I especially like the first and second one. Nicely done, usern4cr.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 8, 2021)

Nice series usern4cr. I really like the first 2 shots.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 8, 2021)

Just a duck and his Riverdance solo!


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 8, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely shots. I especially like the first and second one. Nicely done, usern4cr.





macrunning said:


> Nice series usern4cr. I really like the first 2 shots.


Thanks, Click & macrunning. I really enjoyed their charming poses.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 8, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Just a duck and his Riverdance solo!
> View attachment 199463


"Riverdance", you say? Looks like a bit of the "Full Monty" as well!


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Just a duck and his Riverdance solo!






I really like this shot. Well done, macrunning.


----------



## ISv (Aug 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Novelty combined with some very nice shots!


Later in the evening I read that it's considered practically extirpated on Oahu and Molokai! It can explain why I have never seen it before on Oahu and why there are not substantiated records for the island in the last years. 
Anyway - thanks for the "very nice shots"!
The one below: I had no idea what to do with it. I shot small burst between the branches. The head got in good focus and after the cropping I can use this as a "real portrait"!


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2021)

Great close-up!!!


----------



## ISv (Aug 9, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Nice shots Alen. Yup I’m right there with you on keeper rate with the little birds. I figure if I start shooting large birds at some point it should be much easier.


I'm not sure what exactly Alan means but in my case even at the 10fps that my camera can do (and probably because I shoot from tripod!) I have a problem with several photos of the practically same quality - from the same burst. Trying to figure out which one is "the best" is kind of painful. 
On other hand! In the case like the shooting of the Hwamei when you are strongly restricted in your movement (in the excitement and the frenzy of shooting you realize it just after you crash in branches or just kick a fallen one) the fast fps are very useful: because of the wind and the movement of the branches you are in a problem with the framing. When you shoot at close distances (in my particular case 5-9 meters - can't get it further because of all the obstacles between you and the object) the higher fps are are very useful - you may find one where the bird is sitting slightly better in the frame!


----------



## ISv (Aug 9, 2021)

Click said:


> Great close-up!!!


Here is the original image, from 5568x3712 I made it 3712x3712 to fit the size for the forum: the close-up effect is because of the further cropping

... The distance is 6.31 meters.


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2021)

The sharpness is excellent.


----------



## ISv (Aug 9, 2021)

Because of the tripod and rather high speed (1/800s at ISO 1600). And the usual added sharpens in PL4 +0.66 (at stable ground for the tripod I decrease the sharpening or ignore it at all for this lens). No sharpening for detail or Local sharpening (in this particular case!). The problem there was the ground under the tripod - some dry leafs with a gravel underneath. When you chase a bird jumping from branch to branch and tree to tree you don't choose the ground under your tripod - you better use it more like monopod...
On other hand my best photos in this case came from ISO 2500, 1/50-60 to 1/125s - with more time to make the tripod acting as a tripod!


----------



## macrunning (Aug 9, 2021)

ISv said:


> Later in the evening I read that it's considered practically extirpated on Oahu and Molokai! It can explain why I have never seen it before on Oahu and why there are not substantiated records for the island in the last years.
> Anyway - thanks for the "very nice shots"!
> The one below: I had no idea what to do with it. I shot small burst between the branches. The head got in good focus and after the cropping I can use this as a "real portrait"!
> 
> View attachment 199466


Nice detail. What kind of bird is this?


----------



## ISv (Aug 9, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Nice detail. What kind of bird is this?


_Garrulax canorum_! You can find the common name on the previous page?


----------



## AlanF (Aug 9, 2021)

European Buzzard flew overhead for a few seconds this afternoon as I was photographing butterflies. Fortunately, the R5 was at 1/2500s so I didn't lose the shot.


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2021)

Beautiful shots. I really like the first one. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Raptors (Aug 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> European Buzzard flew overhead for a few seconds this afternoon as I was photographing butterflies. Fortunately, the R5 was at 1/2500s so I didn't lose the shot.
> 
> View attachment 199492
> View attachment 199493


Nice shot Alan. Our their tails red, or is that just the light coming through?


----------



## AlanF (Aug 9, 2021)

Raptors said:


> Nice shot Alan. Our their tails red, or is that just the light coming through?


Light coming through.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 10, 2021)

AlanF said:


> European Buzzard flew overhead for a few seconds this afternoon as I was photographing butterflies. Fortunately, the R5 was at 1/2500s so I didn't lose the shot.






AlanF said:


> View attachment 199492
> View attachment 199493


Nice shots Alan. We call those Hawks here in the USA.

This article may shed some light on the topic. https://www.thespruce.com/buzzards-vs-vultures-4171318


----------



## ISv (Aug 10, 2021)

AlanF said:


> European Buzzard flew overhead for a few seconds this afternoon as I was photographing butterflies. Fortunately, the R5 was at 1/2500s so I didn't lose the shot.
> 
> View attachment 199492
> View attachment 199493


It just proves the universality of your lens (most probably RF 100-500?). And also the very good performance for both tasks (close ups to "not that close ups")!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 10, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Nice shots Alan. We call those Hawks here in the USA.
> 
> This article may shed some light on the topic. https://www.thespruce.com/buzzards-vs-vultures-4171318


That's because you guys don't know the difference between a Turkey Vulture and a Buzzard.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 10, 2021)

My wife took this shot with her R6 using RF100-500. I really like it!


----------



## macrunning (Aug 10, 2021)

AlanF said:


> That's because you guys don't know the difference between a Turkey Vulture and a Buzzard.
> 
> View attachment 199501


Haha. Yes we call them the same thing. Funny you just posted this because I saw about 10 of them circling over our neighborhood a couple of days ago. I couldn't make out what they were because they were too far away so I grabbed my 100-500 and shot a couple pics to see if I could determine what they were. I was a able to bring the shadows up just enough to determine they were Turkey Vultures. Anyway I wish they had come closer so I could have gotten some shots like yours. Nice job.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 10, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Haha. Yes we call them the same thing. Funny you just posted this because I saw about 10 of them circling over our neighborhood a couple of days ago. I couldn't make out what they were because they were too far away so I grabbed my 100-500 and shot a couple pics to see if I could determine what they were. I was a able to bring the shadows up just enough to determine they were Turkey Vultures. Anyway I wish they had come closer so I could have gotten some shots like yours. Nice job.


Two countries divided by different languages!


----------



## macrunning (Aug 11, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Two countries divided by different languages!


If you read that article, you know, it's kind of the Europeans fault that we call them Vultures and Buzzards. lol


----------



## Click (Aug 11, 2021)

I took this picture yesterday morning. Duck (Mallard) on a log.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 11, 2021)

Because of some crass comments about f/11 being so narrow and these lenses an abomination, I just nipped out and took a couple of evening shots with the 800mm f/11 + 1.4x @ 1120mm f/16 of a Blue Tit on my feeder, at over 13m (40ft) away. Here are two crops from the centre.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 11, 2021)

@AlanF yep clearly an abomination. Great shots!!!


----------



## tron (Aug 11, 2021)

Whaaaat Alan, not even 1600mm f/22? ?  Nice photo of course!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 11, 2021)

tron said:


> Whaaaat Alan, not even 1600mm f/22? ?  Nice photo of course!


Seriously, I prefer the RF 2x to the RF 1.4x on the 100-500mm, but the other way round with the 800mm f/11.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 11, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Because of some crass comments about f/11 being so narrow and these lenses an abomination, I just nipped out and took a couple of evening shots with the 800mm f/11 + 1.4x @ 1120mm f/16 of a Blue Tit on my feeder, at over 13m (40ft) away. Here are two crops from the centre.
> 
> 
> View attachment 199521
> View attachment 199522


What witchery is this??? Surely not possible with that abomination!!

Well done, sir. Well done!


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 12, 2021)

Finally got out to find some feathered friends. Came across a little hummer, but he would not hum! I think he was playing a staring match with me. I could not hang around so I could only image him without him flying but he was a cute little thing (R5 + 100-500)


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 12, 2021)

And, the Finches are back. (R5 with 100-500)


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 12, 2021)

I think this is an immature Finch. His orange color is just coming in. (R5 with 100-500)


----------



## DanP (Aug 12, 2021)

Not a great picture, but shows why blueberry growers are not fond of starlings.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 12, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Because of some crass comments about f/11 being so narrow and these lenses an abomination, I just nipped out and took a couple of evening shots with the 800mm f/11 + 1.4x @ 1120mm f/16 of a Blue Tit on my feeder, at over 13m (40ft) away. Here are two crops from the centre.
> 
> 
> View attachment 199521
> View attachment 199522


Great shot Alan!!


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2021)

Very nice series, JPAZ. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2021)

DanP said:


> Not a great picture, but shows why blueberry growers are not fond of starlings.



Nice shot, DanP.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 12, 2021)

More from the Knoxville Zoo aviary.
(R5 + RF 100-500L)


Budgerigar:












Cockatiel:



Cheers.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2021)

Beautiful birds. Nicely done, usern4cr.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 12, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> More from the Knoxville Zoo aviary.
> (R5 + RF 100-500L)
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots usern4cr. Great colors.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 12, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful birds. Nicely done, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 12, 2021)

Haven't had time for much shooting but in the heat a week back or so the little remnant of a pond provided some fun.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2021)

Very very nice series. Well done, Jack. Keep posting, my friend.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 13, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Haven't had time for much shooting but in the heat a week back or so the little remnant of a pond provided some fun.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 199547
> ...


Great shot Jack!


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2021)

Great Egret surrounded by aquatic flowers. It's very difficult to get details in their white feathers.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 13, 2021)

Click said:


> Great Egret surrounded by aquatic flowers. It's very difficult to get details in their white feathers.
> View attachment 199555


Nice photo, Click. 

I've found that shots like this (to me) tend to really burn out the white(highlight) in the bird image since it's the only bright thing in the scene, and it's a small percentage of the area, and the rest is pretty dark. So unless you expose your shot at -2(or so) stops I end up with burnt out highlights which make seeing feather detail impossible. Some of my previous posts have a bit of burnout in the heads of birds from the sun since I didn't underexpose(or bracket) the image. I often try to bracket my exposures as -2, -1, 0 to avoid cases like this, but then I get triple the shots to wade through in post (and I already take too many) so it's a trade-off. Sometimes I just set it to -1/3 or -2/3 and take single exposures and tolerate a little loss of shadow in order to avoid most burnout and too many photos in post.


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2021)

Thank you so much for this information. I really appreciate your help.
​


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 13, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Nice photo, Click.
> 
> I've found that shots like this (to me) tend to really burn out the white(highlight) in the bird image since it's the only bright thing in the scene, and it's a small percentage of the area, and the rest is pretty dark. So unless you expose your shot at -2(or so) stops I end up with burnt out highlights which make seeing feather detail impossible. Some of my previous posts have a bit of burnout in the heads of birds from the sun since I didn't underexpose(or bracket) the image. I often try to bracket my exposures as -2, -1, 0 to avoid cases like this, but then I get triple the shots to wade through in post (and I already take too many) so it's a trade-off. Sometimes I just set it to -1/3 or -2/3 and take single exposures and tolerate a little loss of shadow in order to avoid most burnout and too many photos in post.


 Yes and yes.

If there's a better way, I'm all ears. What usern4cr has described is exactly what works best for me...and has worked best, to be honest, since I 'learned' a few things about photography using a (drum roll)...Canon S95.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 13, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Nice photo, Click.
> 
> I've found that shots like this (to me) tend to really burn out the white(highlight) in the bird image since it's the only bright thing in the scene, and it's a small percentage of the area, and the rest is pretty dark. So unless you expose your shot at -2(or so) stops I end up with burnt out highlights which make seeing feather detail impossible. Some of my previous posts have a bit of burnout in the heads of birds from the sun since I didn't underexpose(or bracket) the image. I often try to bracket my exposures as -2, -1, 0 to avoid cases like this, but then I get triple the shots to wade through in post (and I already take too many) so it's a trade-off. Sometimes I just set it to -1/3 or -2/3 and take single exposures and tolerate a little loss of shadow in order to avoid most burnout and too many photos in post.


I always underexpose this type of image, and it's got a lot easier using the evf - as I have written a couple of times - I shoot fully manual and adjust the exposure manually to what I think is right. With these modern sensors you can push through s couple of stops with no loss of IQ if you underexpose in RAW. Here's a typical one from this year that I don't think I posted.


----------



## john1970 (Aug 13, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I always underexpose this type of image, and it's got a lot easier using the evf - as I have written a couple of times - I shoot fully manual and adjust the exposure manually to what I think is right. With these modern sensors you can push through s couple of stops with no loss of IQ if you underexpose in RAW. Here's a typical one from this year that I don't think I posted.
> 
> View attachment 199557


Great photo!


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2021)

Beautiful shot, Alan.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 14, 2021)

Click said:


> Great Egret surrounded by aquatic flowers. It's very difficult to get details in their white feathers.
> View attachment 199555


Nice one Click!


----------



## macrunning (Aug 14, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I always underexpose this type of image, and it's got a lot easier using the evf - as I have written a couple of times - I shoot fully manual and adjust the exposure manually to what I think is right. With these modern sensors you can push through s couple of stops with no loss of IQ if you underexpose in RAW. Here's a typical one from this year that I don't think I posted.
> 
> View attachment 199557


Such a beautiful bird. I certainly learned a lot this past winter while trying to photograph my white dog in a white snow storm! lol. Underexpose. The nice thing with the R5 is that you can recover quite a bit in Lightroom.


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2021)

Thanks macrunning.


----------



## DanP (Aug 14, 2021)

Here are a couple of a Great Blue Heron fishing.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 14, 2021)

DanP said:


> Here are a couple of a Great Blue Heron fishing.


The first one with the fish is really great, Dan


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2021)

I really like the first one. Great shot. Well done, Dan.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 14, 2021)

DanP said:


> Here are a couple of a Great Blue Heron fishing.
> View attachment 199562
> View attachment 199563


Great shot with the fish in mid-air-in-beak, DanP!


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2021)

Great Blue Heron in early morning light.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 14, 2021)

Grey Heron this morning.


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2021)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## DanP (Aug 15, 2021)

Sandhill Crane from May 2021.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2021)

DanP said:


> Sandhill Crane from May 2021.
> 
> View attachment 199585
> View attachment 199586
> View attachment 199587


Very nice - where were they?

Jack


----------



## DanP (Aug 15, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Very nice - where were they?
> 
> Jack


Reifel Bird Sanctuary, Ladner, BC. It’s the same bird in each photo. They are easy to photograph there as a lot of them will let you walk right up to them. Some will eat out of your hand, if you are so inclined.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 15, 2021)

DanP said:


> Reifel Bird Sanctuary, Ladner, BC. It’s the same bird in each photo. They are easy to photograph there as a lot of them will let you walk right up to them. Some will eat out of your hand, if you are so inclined.


Wow, and there was me in Haida Gwaii at 5 AM trying desperately trying to sneak up to a flock with hardly any success and from quite a distance. 

Just Googled and boy that's a cool place.

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2021)

Very nice series, Dan.


----------



## canonmike (Aug 15, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I always underexpose this type of image, and it's got a lot easier using the evf - as I have written a couple of times - I shoot fully manual and adjust the exposure manually to what I think is right. With these modern sensors you can push through s couple of stops with no loss of IQ if you underexpose in RAW. Here's a typical one from this year that I don't think I posted.
> 
> View attachment 199557


Nice photo with good feather detail


----------



## EricN (Aug 15, 2021)

R5 100-400ii 1/125 F5.6 ISO500

Are the blurred foreground pine needles distracting? This is my first photo here.


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2021)

Very nice shot, EricN. No, not bad. Keep posting.

...And welcome to CR.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 15, 2021)

EricN said:


> R5 100-400ii 1/125 F5.6 ISO500
> 
> Are the blurred foreground pine needles distracting? This is my first photo here.


Hi Eric
Welcome to the Bird Portraits thread! They are the type of thing that Art Morris of birdsasart would photoshop out. But, it all depends on what you want the image for: as a work of art or for the record. I can see other things in the image that are more problematic - such as out of focus images across the breast of other objects in front of it that appear as stripes. If you want more striking images, the less the distractions the better. If it's an interesting bird for the record, who cares about these distractions.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 16, 2021)

Weather hasn't been cooperating lately, so it's been a while since I've had something to post. Today continued the trend, until a kind bird paid me a visit. Saw this Cooper's Hawk resting on my neighbors fence...he is facing a small open field, presumably looking for a snack. R5 w/100-500 + 2x TC.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2021)

Beautiful shot, HenryL.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 16, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Weather hasn't been cooperating lately, so it's been a while since I've had something to post. Today continued the trend, until a kind bird paid me a visit. Saw this Cooper's Hawk resting on my neighbors fence...he is facing a small open field, presumably looking for a snack. R5 w/100-500 + 2x TC.
> 
> View attachment 199597


Superb!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 16, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Weather hasn't been cooperating lately, so it's been a while since I've had something to post. Today continued the trend, until a kind bird paid me a visit. Saw this Cooper's Hawk resting on my neighbors fence...he is facing a small open field, presumably looking for a snack. R5 w/100-500 + 2x TC.
> 
> View attachment 199597


He is so handsome! Glad to see 2x is still delivering the goods.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 16, 2021)

There are lots of juvenile birds in my garden, attracted by the feeders. Last night as the sun was going down I put the 1.4x on the 100-500mm for a change and got some interesting shots as the light tended to golden. The juvenile Eurasian Robin is looking unusual as he is losing his fledgling feathers. The young Blackbird I discovered post-shooting had found a beetle.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2021)

Very nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2021)

Spotted Sandpiper


​


----------



## AlanF (Aug 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Spotted Sandpiper
> View attachment 199624
> 
> ​


Beautiful composition Click!


----------



## EricN (Aug 17, 2021)

I had better luck with this fellow.


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Beautiful composition Click!



Thank you Alan.


----------



## ISv (Aug 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Because of some crass comments about f/11 being so narrow and these lenses an abomination, I just nipped out and took a couple of evening shots with the 800mm f/11 + 1.4x @ 1120mm f/16 of a Blue Tit on my feeder, at over 13m (40ft) away. Here are two crops from the centre.
> 
> 
> View attachment 199521
> View attachment 199522


For the comment: ! For the photos:


----------



## ISv (Aug 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Great Egret surrounded by aquatic flowers. It's very difficult to get details in their white feathers.
> View attachment 199555


It's difficult but possible! Concentrate on the highlights! I use to try to get a detail in the highlights and accommodate (if necessary!) the rest. You will get some not very white colors in the shades but you can correct some of these in PP (at least with the PL4 - I already don't remember what were doing the previous versions). The distance from which you are shooting is important too: for such a big bird you may need shorter lens or zoom... And the sensor!!!
This is not the real framing: my files were saying ~430kb but CR was saying "files to big"?! Whatever - I think I have the detail here?


----------



## ISv (Aug 17, 2021)

DanP said:


> Here are a couple of a Great Blue Heron fishing.
> View attachment 199562
> View attachment 199563


WOW! The moment you succeeded to capture (first photo) is amazing!


----------



## ISv (Aug 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> There are lots of juvenile birds in my garden, attracted by the feeders. Last night as the sun was going down I put the 1.4x on the 100-500mm for a change and got some interesting shots as the light tended to golden. The juvenile Eurasian Robin is looking unusual as he is losing his fledgling feathers. The young Blackbird I discovered post-shooting had found a beetle.
> View attachment 199607
> View attachment 199608


Did you change the order in your comment Alan? It seems to me the Black bird is first ! Whatever - good shoots!


----------



## ISv (Aug 17, 2021)

From yesterday: my first Brown Noddy (bad photos but in such a hot day with the boulders in front of the bird and a distance 18-23 meters you shouldn't expect anything better...) 
After that just a Saffron Finch - both birds are common here but for the Brown Noddy landed(!) you have to go to some small Islets on the East side of Oahu. In fly you usually have to be on boat (they fly low and relatively far from the shore). Whatever -my third new species in the last few weeks!!! In 2020 I had "0"!!! The Saffron Finch is common and somewhat easy but I'm sure most of the guys will like it better (well, it looks better!) than the Noddy!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 17, 2021)

ISv said:


> From yesterday: my first Brown Noddy (bad photos but in such a hot day with the boulders in front of the bird and a distance 18-23 meters you shouldn't expect anything better...)
> After that just a Saffron Finch - both birds are common here but for the Brown Noddy landed(!) you have to go to some small Islets on the East side of Oahu. In fly you usually have to be on boat (they fly low and relatively far from the shore). Whatever -my third new species in the last few weeks!!! In 2020 I had "0"!!! The Saffron Finch is common and somewhat easy but I'm sure most of the guys will like it better (well, it looks better!) than the Noddy!
> 
> View attachment 199628
> ...


Just for you, a flying Brown Noddy. And at the risk of being thrown out of CR, I took this with a Sony RX10 IV superzoom bridge camera. Interestingly, Sony hasn't brought out a new model in 4 years and it remains their flagship in its class. They did do a firmware upgrade so it has has eyeAF at 20 fps with the AF from the A9. I use it only very rarely but a high quality 24-600mm zoom is a very handy piece of kit.


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2021)

ISv said:


> It's difficult but possible! Concentrate on the highlights! I use to try to get a detail in the highlights and accommodate (if necessary!) the rest. You will get some not very white colors in the shades but you can correct some of these in PP (at least with the PL4 - I already don't remember what were doing the previous versions). The distance from which you are shooting is important too: for such a big bird you may need shorter lens or zoom... And the sensor!!!
> This is not the real framing: my files were saying ~430kb but CR was saying "files to big"?! Whatever - I think I have the detail here?



Nice shot, ISv.

I did my homework. This is a picture from yesterday morning. The bird is in direct sunlight. (Early morning light)

Thank you usern4cr, Alan.and ISv for your help.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice shot, ISv.
> 
> I did my homework. This is a picture from yesterday morning. The bird is in direct sunlight. (Early morning light)
> 
> ...


Nice shot Click! Most of your birds are shot from a very nice low level, where they look their best. Were you in your kayak?


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2021)

Yes Alan. That's a very good way to approach birds and I love the low level effect for my picture.

...And that way, I can enjoy kayaking and photography at the same time.


----------



## EricN (Aug 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Yes Alan. That's a very good way to approach birds and I love the low level effect for my picture.
> 
> ...And that way, I can enjoy kayaking and photography at the same time.


Don't you worry about you camera and lens getting destroyed if you flip over?


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2021)

No, I've been kayaking for more than 25 years, I have never capsized other than intentionally when I did my training.

I only take my gear in calm water.


----------



## dcm (Aug 17, 2021)

Click said:


> No, I've been kayaking for more than 25 years, I have never capsized other than intentionally when I did my training.
> 
> I only take my gear in calm water.



Likewise. Choice of kayak is also important, some are more stable than others. I kayak on a large lake that is seldom calm so I usually take no more than a good point and shoot or smart phone, always with a dry bag so I can put it away when not in use. I take the dry bag even in the sailboat or motor boat, because you never know.


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2021)

Of course. Here you can see myself at work. It's a 17 ft sea kayak.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Of course. Here you can see myself at work. It's a 17 ft sea kayak.
> View attachment 199639


You call that "work"!

Jack


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2021)

Just kidding!


----------



## jprusa (Aug 17, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> You call that "work"!
> 
> Jack


Well lifting that lens all day long is no easy job Jack.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Spotted Sandpiper
> View attachment 199624
> 
> ​


Love it, Click. Well done!


----------



## HenryL (Aug 18, 2021)

dcm said:


> Likewise. Choice of kayak is also important, some are more stable than others. I kayak on a large lake that is seldom calm so I usually take no more than a good point and shoot or smart phone, always with a dry bag so I can put it away when not in use. I take the dry bag even in the sailboat or motor boat, because you never know.


Absolutely agree kayak choice is important. I have a 13' recreational kayak that I take out mostly on the bay. Only once was it bad enough where I had to stow the camera in the dry bag because water was super choppy. Not even close to tipping, but just too much splash and spray.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Love it, Click. Well done!


 
Thank you Henry.


----------



## ISv (Aug 18, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Just for you, a flying Brown Noddy. And at the risk of being thrown out of CR, I took this with a Sony RX10 IV superzoom bridge camera. Interestingly, Sony hasn't brought out a new model in 4 years and it remains their flagship in its class. They did do a firmware upgrade so it has has eyeAF at 20 fps with the AF from the A9. I use it only very rarely but a high quality 24-600mm zoom is a very handy piece of kit.
> 
> View attachment 199631


Nice shot Alan! 
But makes me a headache: it is not a Brown Noddy (or any other noddy/tern, at least in my opinion...). See the transition from the forehead to the bill: there are small feathers there that are missing in the Noddy. I would like to see this bird from different angels for more info but what I see here are relatively broad wings. The grayish-white forehead/head are not there too (not easy to evaluate because of the backlit). And all the posture/configuration of the bird was screaming "no, not a Noddy" at a first glance. I would bet for some See Gull or even(?) a dark form of Jaeger (sometimes the Jaegers are missing the central, long feathers of the tail). The relative size of the bird and where you took the photo would be helpful too (sorry - I tend to go after things that I don't understand, if you have no other photos of the bird - forget it!).


----------



## ISv (Aug 18, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice shot, ISv.
> 
> I did my homework. This is a picture from yesterday morning. The bird is in direct sunlight. (Early morning light)
> 
> ...


Always (huh, if I can)!


----------



## EricN (Aug 18, 2021)

on a humid day, what's the best way to get rid of lens fog?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 18, 2021)

Just wait for your lens and the ambient temperature to equalize and the condensation will dissipate.

The problem is the difference in temp between the ambient air and the lens, take steps to get the lens to the ambient temp before you want to use it. Condensation is especially bad when the two are very different, so when the lens has been in an air conditioned cool environment of a vehicle or home etc and it is taken outside into a much warmer airmass.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 18, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Just wait for your lens and the ambient temperature to equalize and the condensation will dissipate.
> 
> The problem is the difference in temp between the ambient air and the lens, take steps to get the lens to the ambient temp before you want to use it. Condensation is especially bad when the two are very different, so when the lens has been in an air conditioned cool environment of a vehicle or home etc and it is taken outside into a much warmer airmass.


This for sure!!! 

When I am shooting up north in the winter for extended trips I always arrange to have my gear left out in the temp I am going to be dealing with. Never had an issue as long as the gear stays dry and it does not hit -40 

Oh and keep the batteries warm.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2021)

Spotted Sandpiper


----------



## AlanF (Aug 18, 2021)

ISv said:


> Nice shot Alan!
> But makes me a headache: it is not a Brown Noddy (or any other noddy/tern, at least in my opinion...). See the transition from the forehead to the bill: there are small feathers there that are missing in the Noddy. I would like to see this bird from different angels for more info but what I see here are relatively broad wings. The grayish-white forehead/head are not there too (not easy to evaluate because of the backlit). And all the posture/configuration of the bird was screaming "no, not a Noddy" at a first glance. I would bet for some See Gull or even(?) a dark form of Jaeger (sometimes the Jaegers are missing the central, long feathers of the tail). The relative size of the bird and where you took the photo would be helpful too (sorry - I tend to go after things that I don't understand, if you have no other photos of the bird - forget it!).


As an act of contrition, here are a genuine flying Brown Noddy and some Brown Noddies steailng fish from a Pelican. 5DSR + 100-400mm II.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 18, 2021)

EricN said:


> on a humid day, what's the best way to get rid of lens fog?
> 
> 
> View attachment 199645
> ...


I can't see any lens fog.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2021)

AlanF said:


> As an act of contrition, here are a genuine flying Brown Noddy and some Brown Noddies steailng fish from a Pelican. 5DSR + 100-400mm II.




Very nice shots, Alan. I really like the last one. Very funny!


----------



## ISv (Aug 18, 2021)

Click said:


> Spotted Sandpiper
> View attachment 199653


OK, now I'm really jealous: great shot of beautiful bird! They come around very rarely and in non breeding plumage


----------



## ISv (Aug 18, 2021)

AlanF said:


> As an act of contrition, here are a genuine flying Brown Noddy and some Brown Noddies steailng fish from a Pelican. 5DSR + 100-400mm II.
> 
> View attachment 199654
> View attachment 199655
> View attachment 199656


Yes! These are Brown Noddy. And still alive pelican!


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2021)

ISv said:


> OK, now I'm really jealous: great shot of beautiful bird! They come around very rarely and in non breeding plumage



Thank you very much ISv.


----------



## ISv (Aug 19, 2021)

ISv said:


> Nice shot Alan!
> But makes me a headache: it is not a Brown Noddy (or any other noddy/tern, at least in my opinion...). See the transition from the forehead to the bill: there are small feathers there that are missing in the Noddy. I would like to see this bird from different angels for more info but what I see here are relatively broad wings. The grayish-white forehead/head are not there too (not easy to evaluate because of the backlit). And all the posture/configuration of the bird was screaming "no, not a Noddy" at a first glance. I would bet for some See Gull or even(?) a dark form of Jaeger (sometimes the Jaegers are missing the central, long feathers of the tail). The relative size of the bird and where you took the photo would be helpful too (sorry - I tend to go after things that I don't understand, if you have no other photos of the bird - forget it!).


: Thanks Alan! - I just learned what means "As an act of contrition"!
No, you have no sins within your post (it's on me digging for the ID of the bird - as one very famous politician did say " ... ... it should be my personality"). Better is "As an act of contribution": it's known for the Brown Noddy to do it but they are not a "kleptoparasites" - they just expect some leftovers... 
Anyway - nice (and educational!) photos!


----------



## DanP (Aug 19, 2021)

ISv said:


> WOW! The moment you succeeded to capture (first photo) is amazing!


Thanks ISv. Sometimes 7 frames per second is enough.


----------



## candyman (Aug 19, 2021)

Eurasian Blue Tit
Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Canon EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM
iso 250, 1/250 at f5.6 - 400mm
My 9 year old 5D Mark III still works great.



Great Tit
Canon EOS M6 Mark II
Canon EF70-200mm f/4L IS II USM
iso 400, 1/160 at f4 - 171mm
Good birding combination


Great Tit
Canon EOS 6D Mark II
Canon EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM
iso 1250, 1/125 at f5.6 - 371
Also a fine combination


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2021)

Very nice series, candyman. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## candyman (Aug 19, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series, candyman. I especially like the second one. Well done.


Thank you very much Click.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 19, 2021)

No doubt the American Robin is the most plentiful backyard bird in our area of the United States (midwest).

They don't seem to mind the presence of people all that much, and they seem rather patient birds, as well. At least to my eyes, what is kind of underrated about adult robins is that they're quite large as far as backyard birds are concerned.

With our own eyes, probably the most striking robin-related thing my wife and I saw was a large black bird (a crow?) literally plucking a full-sized robin from a branch on our front-yard tree. Sadly...no photos.

Our robins are quite predictable...yesterday things seemed a bit different and robins took turns one-at-a-time in our birdbath and used a tiny puddle in the yard as a birdbath as well. All told about a dozen of them were in the back yard...not particularly active but something was unusual in their behavior.

There were at least two juveniles--don't see many of those posing for photos. Here's two (thanks for reading):





...second one is probably better (?), but the tilt of the head is unique in the first one.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 19, 2021)

Went to Cley next the Sea in North Norfolk yesterday. There were quite a few waders in the marshes but they were very far away. I managed to get some shots with the 100-500mm with the 2xTC at 1000mm. Unfortunately, it was overcast all day. But I got some small images of birds I rarely see: a Blacktailed Godwit and a Whimbrel, and a Avocet.


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2021)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## DanP (Aug 20, 2021)

Pigment challenged Mallard


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2021)

Nice shot, Dan.


----------



## DanP (Aug 21, 2021)

Followed a Sandhill Crane family for a while yesterday. They are habituated to people and cameras, and seem fond of blackberries.


----------



## DanP (Aug 21, 2021)

Also from yesterday (Yellowlegs - Lesser I think).


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2021)

Very nice pictures, Dan. I really like your series.


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2021)

Spotted Sandpiper


----------



## jprusa (Aug 21, 2021)

Click said:


> Spotted Sandpiper
> View attachment 199693


Nice shot click!


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2021)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## ISv (Aug 22, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Went to Cley next the Sea in North Norfolk yesterday. There were quite a few waders in the marshes but they were very far away. I managed to get some shots with the 100-500mm with the 2xTC at 1000mm. Unfortunately, it was overcast all day. But I got some small images of birds I rarely see: a Blacktailed Godwit and a Whimbrel, and a Avocet.
> 
> View attachment 199671
> View attachment 199672
> View attachment 199673


I still have to see any of these...


----------



## ISv (Aug 22, 2021)

Nothing interesting today...
At least this Red-crested Cardinal was posing well.


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2021)

Lovely shot, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2021)

ISv said:


> Nothing interesting today...
> At least this Red-crested Cardinal was posing well.
> 
> View attachment 199695


It's a great shot.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 23, 2021)

Royal Terns on the California Coast. Sibling rivalry, here? (R5 - RF 24-105 @ 105 f/7.1 iso400 1/1000 sec


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 23, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Royal Terns on the California Coast


Hi JPAZ!

Really wonderful subject and moment.
But it seems that somehow something went wrong with sampling or uploading of that pic because it misses any kind of detail.
Even your copyright sign shows edges.
When I look at the file details I see that it has a size of only 208 KB, 953x636 pix, 240 dpi.
Maybe a little bit too much compression?


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 23, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Hi JPAZ!
> 
> Really wonderful subject and moment.
> But it seems that somehow something went wrong with sampling or uploading of that pic because it misses any kind of detail.
> ...


Yeah, probably. Looks much better before I compressed to upload 

Appreciate the input. and really like what you and others upload


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 23, 2021)

A few birds of prey who have arrived lately: A Merlin, an Osprey with is catch of day (EOS R5 + 100-500 + 2X Extender).







And a Cooper's Hawk (EOS R5 + RF800 + 1.4X Extender)


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2021)

Very nice series.




I especially like the first picture. Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 23, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> A few birds of prey who have arrived lately: A Merlin, an Osprey with is catch of day (EOS R5 + 100-500 + 2X Extender).
> View attachment 199721
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 23, 2021)

Pushing the RF 2xTC +100-500mm + R5 to its limits. A small crop of a Common Greenshanks in dull light some distance away, 70-100m.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 23, 2021)

A juvenile Starling as apprentice jockey on a Konik pony.


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2021)

So now, we'll need another thread, BAJ or BOH...Bird As Jockey or Bird On Horse.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 24, 2021)

Click said:


> Spotted Sandpiper
> View attachment 199693


Nice Click!


----------



## macrunning (Aug 24, 2021)

AlanF said:


> A juvenile Starling as apprentice jockey on a Konik pony.
> 
> View attachment 199725


AlanF upping the anti! lol Nice shot.


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 24, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Beautiful shots!





Click said:


> Very nice series.
> 
> 
> 
> I especially like the first picture. Well done, bhf3737.


Thank you all. For the past two weeks we had heavy smoke from mountain fire but after a rainfall the air was clear enough to capture clear pictures. Unfortunately this year many birds' chicks in eastern Rockies did not make it through summer because of air pollution and those who survived are quite skinny. Perhaps that is why we can see some rather rare birds of prey closer to the cities and parks.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 25, 2021)

I haven't popped in here for ages but I have been shooting still. Took this one a few months back in a local wetland. It is a Splendid fairy Wren male in breeding Plumage


----------



## EricN (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> I haven't popped in here for ages but I have been shooting still. Took this one a few months back in a local wetland. It is a Splendid fairy Wren male in breeding Plumage




Lovely shot. Nicely done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 25, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> I haven't popped in here for ages but I have been shooting still. Took this one a few months back in a local wetland. It is a Splendid fairy Wren male in breeding Plumage
> View attachment 199768


Beautiful Aussie!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 26, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> When I was in Northern Germany lately this juvenile buzzard was flying over our house and always crying.
> Seems it was about to be weaned at this time.


The story of the weaned juvenile buzzard continued.
The next morning - it was about 5:30 a.m.  - I was woken up by its cries from the western neighbours rooftop.
Not only that I would have preferred to sleep at least one hour longer - I had to push ISO to 6400 and beyond.
That's the reason for missing details 


View attachment 199781

Then it flew to the eastern neighbours roof. 




Shooting against dawn light didn't make it easier.




Later that day I had at least decent light. But it was sitting pretty far away, so I had to crop a lot.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 26, 2021)

I somehow managed to post this in the wrong thread earlier! Not even sure how I got into that thread. Ah such is life. 

Managed to catch this little male Anna's Hummingbird perched a top of our lilac tree yesterday singing away. Shot with Canon R5, RF 100-500 @ 500mm f/7.1 1/200th ISO 1250 and used DxO PureRaw in post.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2021)

Beautiful shots, Macrunning.




I especially like the first one. Well done!


----------



## HenryL (Aug 26, 2021)

macrunning said:


> I somehow managed to post this in the wrong thread earlier! Not even sure how I got into that thread. Ah such is life.
> 
> Managed to catch this little male Anna's Hummingbird perched a top of our lilac tree yesterday singing away. Shot with Canon R5, RF 100-500 @ 500mm f/7.1 1/200th ISO 1250 and used DxO PureRaw in post.
> View attachment 199802
> ...


Stunning photos, especially the first one!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 27, 2021)

macrunning said:


> I somehow managed to post this in the wrong thread earlier! Not even sure how I got into that thread. Ah such is life.
> 
> Managed to catch this little male Anna's Hummingbird perched a top of our lilac tree yesterday singing away. Shot with Canon R5, RF 100-500 @ 500mm f/7.1 1/200th ISO 1250 and used DxO PureRaw in post.


Love these shots!!! The bokeh is perfect IMO.

I do think that is a female though as the males should have red throats by this time of year (or a young male). But that is me just being pedantic.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 27, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Macrunning.
> 
> 
> 
> I especially like the first one. Well done!


Thank you Click.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 27, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Stunning photos, especially the first one!


Thank you HenryL.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 27, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Love these shots!!! The bokeh is perfect IMO.
> 
> I do think that is a female though as the males should have red throats by this time of year (or a young male). But that is me just being pedantic.


Thank you Ramage. That dark area around his neck and under his eye (look brownish in the photo) actually flashes red. It really just depends on the angle and the light. From some angles it appears very muted but then as he changes position the iridescent red showcases magnificently.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 27, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Thank you Ramage. That dark area around his neck and under his eye (look brownish in the photo) actually flashes red. It really just depends on the angle and the light. From some angles it appears very muted but then as he changes position the iridescent red showcases magnificently.


Thanks for the reply and I stand correct. I have seen that same effect with our 3 or 4 local hooligan Anna's. 

I love these little birds and you really captured them!!!!


----------



## macrunning (Aug 27, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Love these shots!!! The bokeh is perfect IMO.
> 
> I do think that is a female though as the males should have red throats by this time of year (or a young male). But that is me just being pedantic.


Heres another shot where he turned his head toward me and I was able to capture some of those red feathers.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 27, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Thanks for the reply and I stand correct. I have seen that same effect with our 3 or 4 local hooligan Anna's.
> 
> I love these little birds and you really captured them!!!!


It is a bit tricky on cloudy days capturing those vibrant red feathers. I find it's all about the angle of reflecting light.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2021)

Lovely shot!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 27, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Heres another shot where he turned his head toward me and I was able to capture some of those red feathers.


You nailed that!!!


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 27, 2021)

Fun with the Photoshop '"Sky Replace" feature. I was trying to repurpose an old Snowy Owl photo I shot on an oceanside sandune.

I have the Lightroom/Photoshop subscription. I only occasionally use Photoshop. I was surprised how easy it was to use. 

I guess it has only limited usability for birders, but it was enjoyable to use. The image was done using only using the presets and took seconds. Has anyone else tried it?



.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 27, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Heres another shot where he turned his head toward me and I was able to capture some of those red feathers.
> View attachment 199806


Beautiful shots and what a beautiful bird!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 27, 2021)

IslanderMV said:


> Fun with the Photoshop '"Sky Replace" feature. I was trying to repurpose an old Snowy Owl photo I shot on an oceanside sandune.
> 
> I have the Lightroom/Photoshop subscription. I only occasionally use Photoshop. I was surprised how easy it was to use.
> 
> I guess it has only limited usability for birders, but it was enjoyable to use. The image was done using only using the presets and took seconds. Has anyone else tried it?


Thanks for sharing your impressions on that feature.
Great pic, by the way (the original).

I know it was just a test but it shows again that some instinct is needed.
Because without reading your post just by looking at the pics, I said "Odd!" to the modified pic as the sky shows a backlit scenario and the owl is getting light from the front right.
But still a cool feature


----------



## AlanF (Aug 27, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks for sharing your impressions on that feature.
> Great pic, by the way (the original).
> 
> I know it was just a test but it shows again that some instinct is needed.
> ...


The sky looks like it was painted by the guy who did those Joy of Painting series (Bob Ross) 20+ years ago, which are currently being reprised on UK tv.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 27, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks for sharing your impressions on that feature.
> Great pic, by the way (the original).
> 
> I know it was just a test but it shows again that some instinct is needed.
> ...


I second Maximilian's thoughts. Especially on the original photo - it's a beauty!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 27, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The sky looks like it was painted by the guy who did those Joy of Painting series (Bob Ross) 20+ years ago, which are currently being reprised on UK tv.


You're right! And guess what is coming in German TV, too?


----------



## macrunning (Aug 27, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Beautiful shots and what a beautiful bird!


Thank you jprusa.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 27, 2021)

IslanderMV said:


> Fun with the Photoshop '"Sky Replace" feature. I was trying to repurpose an old Snowy Owl photo I shot on an oceanside sandune.
> 
> I have the Lightroom/Photoshop subscription. I only occasionally use Photoshop. I was surprised how easy it was to use.
> 
> ...


Beautiful bird and photo.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2021)

Beautiful shot, Islander. I prefer the original version. Well done.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2021)

From this morning, a Killdeer.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 27, 2021)

Click said:


> From this morning, a Kildeer.


It has a red eye liner!
Great picture!


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2021)

Thank you Nemorino.


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2021)

As I was shooting my birds, a friendly spectator appeared...


----------



## macrunning (Aug 28, 2021)

Click said:


> View attachment 199831
> 
> 
> As I was shooting my birds, a friendly spectator appeared...
> ...


Cool pic of the fox.


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2021)

Thanks macrunning. I really like this little fellow.


----------



## bhf3737 (Aug 28, 2021)

IslanderMV said:


> Fun with the Photoshop '"Sky Replace" feature. I was trying to repurpose an old Snowy Owl photo I shot on an oceanside sandune.
> 
> I have the Lightroom/Photoshop subscription. I only occasionally use Photoshop. I was surprised how easy it was to use.
> 
> ...


How about these two pictures of the same subject?!


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 28, 2021)

Godwits on the beach (R5 with 24-105 @ 105, iso 100, f / 7.1, 1/500sec)


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 28, 2021)

Click said:


> View attachment 199831
> 
> 
> As I was shooting my birds, a friendly spectator appeared...
> ...


The "peek-a-boo" duck is hiding  . Sometimes a surprise critter make a wonderful shot. Nice images.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 28, 2021)

Ruff @ 1000mm.


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> The "peek-a-boo" duck is hiding  . Sometimes a surprise critter make a wonderful shot. Nice images.



Thank you for the kind comments.


Very nice shots, JPAZ.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 28, 2021)

And another......


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2021)

Killdeer looking for breakfast


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 28, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> And another......
> 
> View attachment 199842


Nice shot - great detail. I think it is a Willet.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 28, 2021)

IslanderMV said:


> Nice shot - great detail. I think it is a Willet.


I‘ve been back and forth on Willet versus Godwit. You might be right. Lots of similarities between the two.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 28, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> I‘ve been back and forth on Willet versus Godwit. You might be right. Lots of similarities between the two.


It's a Willet


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 29, 2021)

I appreciate the input of all in naming these birds. I think this is a Curlew but it could be a Wimbrel. Bokeh near the beak looked a bit strange to me. I think it is just an unfortunate effect of some debris in the "wrong spot" so I masked out behind the dune and added some more blur, (R5 with 100-500 @ 500, f/7.1; iso 125, 1/1000)


----------



## ISv (Aug 29, 2021)

macrunning said:


> I somehow managed to post this in the wrong thread earlier! Not even sure how I got into that thread. Ah such is life.
> 
> Managed to catch this little male Anna's Hummingbird perched a top of our lilac tree yesterday singing away. Shot with Canon R5, RF 100-500 @ 500mm f/7.1 1/200th ISO 1250 and used DxO PureRaw in post.
> View attachment 199802
> ...


Beautiful photos! Not on lilac but it could be a local, common name.


----------



## ISv (Aug 29, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Godwits on the beach (R5 with 24-105 @ 105, iso 100, f / 7.1, 1/500sec)
> View attachment 199838
> View attachment 199839


Nice photos but it's not a Godwit: That entirely black, straight bill doesn't belong to Godwit (plus other differences). I would try with Willet...
BTW it looks like you are on the West coast of North America - judging by the bill and some other features it should be subspecies _inornata_ (the subspecies _semipalmata_ is on the East Coast)? I'm not very sure on subspecies level!


----------



## ISv (Aug 29, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> And another......
> 
> View attachment 199842


This one is in full (or nearly so) breeding plumage. Now I'm almost sure you are on the West coast?


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 29, 2021)

ISv said:


> This one is in full (or nearly so) breeding plumage. Now I'm almost sure you are on the West coast?


These are all Southern California beaches. We’ll be heading back over in a few more weeks to see what I can find.


----------



## ISv (Aug 29, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> I appreciate the input of all in naming these birds. I think this is a Curlew but it could be a Wimbrel. Bokeh near the beak looked a bit strange to me. I think it is just an unfortunate effect of some debris in the "wrong spot" so I masked out behind the dune and added some more blur, (R5 with 100-500 @ 500, f/7.1; iso 125, 1/1000)
> View attachment 199859


Wimbrel. But wimbrel and curlews are in the same genus: no difference at the non-specific level


----------



## ISv (Aug 29, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> These are all Southern California beaches. We’ll be heading back over in a few more weeks to see what I can find.


Thanks for the answer! I took some risk judging the bird (by few photos) on subspecies level  and was really curious if I nailed it. If Click can supply me with an jumping emoji I will apply it here for sure!


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2021)

Jumping emoji? Let's see what I can do...

There you go my friend


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 29, 2021)

Adolescent Western Gull. R5 with 100-500 @ 500, 1/1000 sec, f 1/7.1, iso 160


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2021)

Great Blue Heron perched on a dead tree branch


----------



## AlanF (Aug 29, 2021)

Two Little Egrets, 1000mm; Great Egret 500mm. A few years back, Little Egrets were rare here, but now common. Great Egrets are still rare.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 29, 2021)

And a couple of Nuthatches also from today (500mm).


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 29, 2021)

Anyone have a favorite reference for bird identification? I've tried a few. I think this is a Black Turnstone. Again, was on a Southern California Beach. Little guy was really fast and this was with the 24-105 lens. Hope I get to see him again with a different lens


----------



## AlanF (Aug 29, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Anyone have a favorite reference for bird identification? I've tried a few. I think this is a Black Turnstone. Again, was on a Southern California Beach. Little guy was really fast and this was with the 24-105 lens. Hope I get to see him again with a different lens
> View attachment 199895


There is a free app _Seek_ from iNaturalist.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 29, 2021)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron perched on a dead tree branch
> View attachment 199883
> 
> 
> View attachment 199884


Great Shots Click!


----------



## macrunning (Aug 29, 2021)

AlanF said:


> And a couple of Nuthatches also from today (500mm).
> 
> View attachment 199891
> View attachment 199892


Nice shots Alan!


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2021)

Thanks macrunning!


----------



## macrunning (Aug 29, 2021)

ISv said:


> Beautiful photos! Not on lilac but it could be a local, common name.


Are you telling me the following flower is not a lilac? FYI This is Genus Syringa based on throwing a few images into bing's name that plant website -> https://plants.ces.ncsu.edu/plants/syringa-vulgaris/ Also when I purchased this plant it was tagged as a variety of Lilac. I can't recall the specific variety.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 30, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Anyone have a favorite reference for bird identification? I've tried a few. I think this is a Black Turnstone. Again, was on a Southern California Beach. Little guy was really fast and this was with the 24-105 lens. Hope I get to see him again with a different lens
> View attachment 199895


Yes I agree that is a Black Turnstone. My personal favorite field guide is the National Wildlife Federation Field guide to birds of North America . I always double check with https://www.allaboutbirds.org/news/. This site offers so much information on any area . I love the ebird alert that you can sign up for. Nice shot and hope you find them again.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 30, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Are you telling me the following flower is not a lilac? FYI This is Genus Syringa based on throwing a few images into bing's name that plant website -> https://plants.ces.ncsu.edu/plants/syringa-vulgaris/ Also when I purchased this plant it was tagged as a variety of Lilac. I can't recall the specific variety.
> View attachment 199896
> View attachment 199897


Looks like common lilac to me.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 30, 2021)

Turn my back for 5 seconds and he's already trying to take my camera over .Northern Parula


----------



## ISv (Aug 30, 2021)

AlanF said:


> And a couple of Nuthatches also from today (500mm).
> 
> View attachment 199891
> View attachment 199892


Nice!


----------



## ISv (Aug 30, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Anyone have a favorite reference for bird identification? I've tried a few. I think this is a Black Turnstone. Again, was on a Southern California Beach. Little guy was really fast and this was with the 24-105 lens. Hope I get to see him again with a different lens
> View attachment 199895


It's the Black Turnstone in breeding or nearly so plumage.
For Shorebirds I prefer "Shorebirds of North America, Europe and Asia" by Richard Chandler. This one is in critical condition already - a lot of reading/use.
I have also "The Shorebirds guide" by O'Brien, Crossley and Karlson but it stays like new - I don't like the organization there (photos in one part, text on other).
I go there if I need to double check something in the text or for more photos... And off course - additional articles/web sites when needed for better understanding the differences between very similar/pain in the @ birds like some of the stints...


----------



## ISv (Aug 30, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Turn my back for 5 seconds and he's already trying to take my camera over .Northern Parula
> View attachment 199910


It looks like he is reading your settings!


----------



## ISv (Aug 30, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Are you telling me the following flower is not a lilac? FYI This is Genus Syringa based on throwing a few images into bing's name that plant website -> https://plants.ces.ncsu.edu/plants/syringa-vulgaris/ Also when I purchased this plant it was tagged as a variety of Lilac. I can't recall the specific variety.
> View attachment 199896
> View attachment 199897


No! Now I recognized it! I just forgot how it looks when the flowers are over (to long time on Hawaii, no lilac here. Otherwise in the country from where I came you can find the Lilac in some low mountain woods - wild).
Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 30, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Turn my back for 5 seconds and he's already trying to take my camera over .Northern Parula
> View attachment 199910


Love it!!!!


----------



## macrunning (Aug 30, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Turn my back for 5 seconds and he's already trying to take my camera over .Northern Parula
> View attachment 199910


Dude you’ve got free help!


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 30, 2021)

AlanF said:


> There is a free app _Seek_ from iNaturalist.


Thanks @AlanF. Seems to be a really good reference, even when pointed at our photos.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 30, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Turn my back for 5 seconds and he's already trying to take my camera over .Northern Parula
> View attachment 199910


Does he use "back button" focus?


----------



## jprusa (Aug 30, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Dude you’ve got free help!


Yeah but the little guy struggles with that heavy lens .


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2021)

That's a very funny shot, jprusa. I really like it.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2021)

Another Killdeer. The water level in the river is very low this year. The log at the back of the bird is normally submerged.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 30, 2021)

Click said:


> Another Killdeer. The water level in the river is very low this year. The log at the back of the bird is normally submerged.
> View attachment 199917


Pretty bird. Nice shot.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2021)

Thank you macrunning.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 30, 2021)

I took out the DSLR and 500 prime this afternoon to remind myself what it's like! Just my luck, there was a beautiful young heron in the stream by the road who was oblivious of my presence. But, because it was so large I had to zoom back with my feet and nearly got run over. I use 500mm on the 100-500mm 95% of the time, but it's worth the zoom for that remaining 5%. Still, the old gear delivered the goods.


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2021)

Lovely shot, Alan.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 30, 2021)

Click said:


> Another Killdeer. The water level in the river is very low this year. The log at the back of the bird is normally submerged.
> View attachment 199917


lovely photo, Click!


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2021)

Thank you Henry!


----------



## jprusa (Aug 31, 2021)

Click said:


> Another Killdeer. The water level in the river is very low this year. The log at the back of the bird is normally submerged.
> View attachment 199917


Nice shot Click ,


----------



## jprusa (Aug 31, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I took out the DSLR and 500 prime this afternoon to remind myself what it's like! Just my luck, there was a beautiful young heron in the stream by the road who was oblivious of my presence. But, because it was so large I had to zoom back with my feet and nearly got run over. I use 500mm on the 100-500mm 95% of the time, but it's worth the zoom for that remaining 5%. Still, the old gear delivered the goods.
> 
> View attachment 199932


Great shot Alan!


----------



## BigDog51 (Aug 31, 2021)

This tui gave me the evil eye when I interrupted it having a grand old feed in our kowhai tree yesterday.


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Nice shot Click ,




Thank you very much, jprusa.


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2021)

That's a very nice shot, BigDog51.


----------



## becceric (Aug 31, 2021)

Click said:


> Another Killdeer. The water level in the river is very low this year. The log at the back of the bird is normally submerged.
> View attachment 199917


A nice shot of the Killdeer. I seem to find them when I’m cycling near my wife’s workplace. No camera with me.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 31, 2021)

I think these are Baird's Sandpipers. And could this be a Green-winged Teal?  Actually there is more blue than green. 

Jack


----------



## ISv (Aug 31, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I took out the DSLR and 500 prime this afternoon to remind myself what it's like! Just my luck, there was a beautiful young heron in the stream by the road who was oblivious of my presence. But, because it was so large I had to zoom back with my feet and nearly got run over. I use 500mm on the 100-500mm 95% of the time, but it's worth the zoom for that remaining 5%. Still, the old gear delivered the goods.
> 
> View attachment 199932


If I was a Nikon fan-boy (from the extremist wing) I would say this is the best from your later posts (even if it's not the case!).
Jocks aside - nice photo, I like the background too!


----------



## ISv (Aug 31, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> I think these are Baird's Sandpipers. And could this be a Green-winged Teal?  Actually there is more blue than green.
> 
> Jack
> View attachment 199940
> View attachment 199941


Jack, I'm with you with the Baird's Sandpiper but the duck is really hard: the common sense is saying "Green winged" (no idea where did you see "more blue" - I see green on my monitor). You may have in Canada vagrant Eurasian Teal. The main problem for me is that pretty white wing bar (!!! could be just overexposure of the highlights and it seems pretty much the case!!!): with the Green-winged it should have some at least pinkish colors if not reddish... Most probably you are right but it make sense to play with the highlights (depends on the degree of the overexposure and the dynamic range of your sensor) - if you see even slight pink I would suggest Green-winged (just because it's more probable for Canada, not because the Eurasian is totally forbidden to have some pink there but not red). In case of totally overexposed highlights you still will see white and the case is unsolvable!
Oh and I have no idea why the lesser and the median covers look so grayish-white on your photo? I'm not very interested in ducks (except the Thanksgiving when they are my favorites - much more flavor than the turkey )!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 31, 2021)

ISv said:


> Jack, I'm with you with the Baird's Sandpiper but the duck is really hard: the common sense is saying "Green winged" (no idea where did you see "more blue" - I see green on my monitor). You may have in Canada vagrant Eurasian Teal. The main problem for me is that pretty white wing bar (!!! could be just overexposure of the highlights and it seems pretty much the case!!!): with the Green-winged it should have some at least pinkish colors if not reddish... Most probably you are right but it make sense to play with the highlights (depends on the degree of the overexposure and the dynamic range of your sensor) - if you see even slight pink I would suggest Green-winged (just because it's more probable for Canada, not because the Eurasian is totally forbidden to have some pink there but not red). In case of totally overexposed highlights you still will see white and the case is unsolvable!
> Oh and I have no idea why the lesser and the median covers look so grayish-white on your photo? I'm not very interested in ducks (except the Thanksgiving when they are my favorites - much more flavor than the turkey )!


Thanks for this. Up here in the great north  of central Alberta we have significant numbers of both birds but from my personal observations there are more Blue-winged Teals. You are correct about overexposure of the wing - I went back to the raw and dropped exposure a stop and forced the blue to the maximum and that patch is clearly a light blue, not white, followed by white which I think suggests a Blue-winged Teal.

Few would care.  I'm glad about the Baird's becasue that's a new one for me and I struggled with it.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 31, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks for this. Up here in the great north  of central Alberta we have significant numbers of both birds but from my personal observations there are more Blue-winged Teals. You are correct about overexposure of the wing - I went back to the raw and dropped exposure a stop and forced the blue to the maximum and that patch is clearly a light blue, not white, followed by white which I think suggests a Blue-winged Teal.
> 
> Few would care.  I'm glad about the Baird's becasue that's a new one for me and I struggled with it.
> 
> ...


Count me in with the few - well done!


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2021)

Lesser Yellowlegs


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 31, 2021)

Click said:


> Lesser Yellowlegs


Wonderful water reflections, Click


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you for your kind words, Maximilian.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 1, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I took out the DSLR and 500 prime this afternoon to remind myself what it's like! Just my luck, there was a beautiful young heron in the stream by the road who was oblivious of my presence. But, because it was so large I had to zoom back with my feet and nearly got run over. I use 500mm on the 100-500mm 95% of the time, but it's worth the zoom for that remaining 5%. Still, the old gear delivered the goods.
> 
> View attachment 199932


Beautiful!


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2021)

A visitor from the north, a Semipalmated Plove


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 1, 2021)

It's been a while since I've posted here - my issues with BPH have kept me tied to home more than I'd prefer.
These are the last photos to show from my visit to the Knoxville zoo aviary, of budgerigars & cockatiel.
(R5 & RF 100-500L)














Cheers.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2021)

Lovely series.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 1, 2021)

Click said:


> A visitor from the north, a Semipalmated Plove
> View attachment 199965


Click, remind me what this was shot with. Very pleasing!

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2021)

A 1D X mk II with Canon 500 f4L II.

Thank you Jack!


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 2, 2021)

Click said:


> Lovely series.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## jprusa (Sep 2, 2021)

Click said:


> A visitor from the north, a Semipalmated Plove
> View attachment 199965


Nice shots click!


----------



## jprusa (Sep 2, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks for this. Up here in the great north  of central Alberta we have significant numbers of both birds but from my personal observations there are more Blue-winged Teals. You are correct about overexposure of the wing - I went back to the raw and dropped exposure a stop and forced the blue to the maximum and that patch is clearly a light blue, not white, followed by white which I think suggests a Blue-winged Teal.
> 
> Few would care.  I'm glad about the Baird's becasue that's a new one for me and I struggled with it.
> 
> ...


I agree Jack , Blue-winged Teal . Nice shot


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Nice shots click!



Thanks jprusa.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2021)

Lesser Yellowlegs


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2021)

Click said:


> Lesser Yellowlegs
> View attachment 199983


showing the legs beautifully.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2021)

LOL Thank you Alan.


----------



## HenryL (Sep 2, 2021)

Click said:


> Lesser Yellowlegs
> View attachment 199983


Another beauty...love it!


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2021)

Thank you Henry!


----------



## Billybob (Sep 2, 2021)

Cormorant fishing. Normally, I skip these rather common water fowl, but I caught this one successfully fishing. In the first shot, the bird is finishing off one fish, but almost immediately spots and grabs a second. The cormorant flips the fish up and down, back and forth, in and out of the water for a spell (presumably to tire it out?) before positioning the fish for a head-first swallow.


Finishing a tasty starter.



"You looking at me!?!!"



Got a 2nd one.








In position


And down it goes!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 2, 2021)

Billybob said:


> Cormorant fishing. Normally, I skip these rather common water fowl, but I caught this one successfully fishing. In the first shot, the bird is finishing off one fish, but almost immediately spots and grabs a second. The cormorant flips the fish up and down, back and forth, in and out of the water for a spell (presumably to tire it out?) before positioning the fish for a head-first swallow.
> View attachment 199984
> 
> Finishing a tasty starter.
> ...


That is very educational! Super acquisition.

Jack


----------



## Billybob (Sep 2, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> That is very educational! Super acquisition.
> 
> Jack


Thanks, and you're welcome!


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2021)

Very nice series. Well done, Billybob.


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2021)

Great Egret in early morning light.


----------



## jprusa (Sep 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Great Egret in early morning light.
> View attachment 199999


Nice shot click!


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2021)

Thank you jprusa.


----------



## ISv (Sep 6, 2021)

Click said:


> A visitor from the north, a Semipalmated Plove
> View attachment 199965


Great shot Click!!!!! Love it!


----------



## ISv (Sep 6, 2021)

Billybob said:


> Cormorant fishing. Normally, I skip these rather common water fowl, but I caught this one successfully fishing. In the first shot, the bird is finishing off one fish, but almost immediately spots and grabs a second. The cormorant flips the fish up and down, back and forth, in and out of the water for a spell (presumably to tire it out?) before positioning the fish for a head-first swallow.
> View attachment 199984
> 
> Finishing a tasty starter.
> ...


! - looks like a lot of fight - photo#3!


----------



## ISv (Sep 6, 2021)

My plans for the weekend were to go after the Inca Tern - to see it again. So, Saturday I took the 200-500 (since prime 500 on that place was not the proper one) and went to a beach park to get back customized to the lens (main difference - VR is "ON" with an opposite move of the slider (Nikon are the Masters in these jokes!). Also to check my new hiking shoes - important attribute if I was going down the cliff to get to the Inca, especially on wet stones...

Got a strange (again - second time!) photos of Pacific Golden Plover - 4 primaries visible and the tail is significantly shorter than the last tips of the primaries. On other hand to much golden spots (but in transition from breeding to non-breeding plumage one can expect something like this?). Why it's so important for me? - The American Golden Plover is still not proven to come to Hawaii. These molting plovers are real pain somewhere... The results from today (Sunday) are at BIF.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2021)

I've been watching Little Grebe Chicks grow up for the past couple of months. They have now learned to fish for themselves. It's quite well shown by gifs.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2021)

ISvand Alan,

Very nice shots, guys.

Alan, I especially like your gif.


----------



## Billybob (Sep 6, 2021)

ISv said:


> ! - looks like a lot of fight - photo#3!


Definitely. I left out many shots, but the entire series shows that the fish did not give up easily.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2021)

Is it me or this one looks like a grumpy old man?


----------



## EricN (Sep 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Is it me or this one looks like a grumpy old man?
> View attachment 200030



It reminds me of someone in a trench coat. Does it have just one leg?
Anyway like the balance to the slight left.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2021)

He's standing on one leg.


Some informations here: Why birds stand on one leg.









Why Birds Stand on One Leg | BirdNote


Hint: Same reason you put your hands in your pockets when it's cold!




www.birdnote.org


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2021)

Not hard to guess what this is. A different kind of GIF.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2021)

Cool shot, Jack. Is it a woodpecker?
​


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Cool shot, Jack. Is it a woodpecker?
> ​


Click, you disappoint me... a little only - see the little dab of red. Guess we'll have to call in ISv for a positive ID. >)

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2021)

Oops!




Sorry Jack. I believe I will have another coffee.


----------



## EricN (Sep 6, 2021)

I thought it's a woodpecker too. It's got a nice Cubist quality - almost painterly!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Is it me or this one looks like a grumpy old man?
> View attachment 200030


Unless it's a selfie, probably not you.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Not hard to guess what this is. A different kind of GIF.
> 
> Jack


With the name Downy_s_3682.jpg and Jack's penchant for Downy Woodpeckers, it's hardly one for Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 6, 2021)

AlanF said:


> With the name Downy_s_3682.jpg and Jack's penchant for Downy Woodpeckers, it's hardly one for Sherlock Holmes.


Sorry Alan, there is no prize but you came through with flying colours as they say. I thought it was interesting how the body motion was fairly well defined.

Jack


----------



## Nemorino (Sep 6, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> A different kind of GIF.


I like artistic experiments! 
A lot of movement in a still.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2021)

The 20fps of the R5 does open up the possibility of gifs that flesh out stills. As for many of us, we view only on our computer, they take up little space and are little more difficult to handle than a still. Yesterday, I saw a couple of Mallards come together and bob their heads up and down for a few seconds. Moments later, they were at it. A bit late in the year for a brood.


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2021)

After BIF, we need another thread...


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2021)

Click said:


> After BIF, we need another thread...


birds in love?


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2021)

That's a good way to say it.


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I've been watching Little Grebe Chicks grow up for the past couple of months. They have now learned to fish for themselves. It's quite well shown by gifs.
> 
> View attachment 200022
> View attachment 200024


I actually prefer the still: nice photo of the Three-spined stickleback (well, despite as a background the Little Grebe is also very nice!)!
​


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Click, you disappoint me... a little only - see the little dab of red. Guess we'll have to call in ISv for a positive ID. >)
> 
> Jack


*OK, you have it - an Extraterrestrial Woodpecker (IDed by that "little dab of red") and the very informative rest of the photo!!!)!*
I was going to say something like Alan did but he was faster (damn it - time difference!)!
On other hand - looks interesting: it's a worth of opening new topic - Like "Birds in disguise". You just post a photo of bird underexposed let's say 5-6 stops (depends on the available light) and ask "What was that"! Could you share what was your speed at that time - I'm really curious -it may offer new horizons for an abstract/artistic shooting!
And yes - I understand the joke and like it - a lot!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 7, 2021)

ISv said:


> *OK, you have it - an Extraterrestrial Woodpecker (IDed by that "little dab of red") and the very informative rest of the photo!!!)!*
> I was going to say something like Alan did but he was faster (damn it - time difference!)!
> On other hand - looks interesting: it's a worth of opening new topic - Like "Birds in disguise". You just post a photo of bird underexposed let's say 5-6 stops (depends on the available light) and ask "What was that"! Could you share what was your speed at that time - I'm really curious -it may offer new horizons for an abstract/artistic shooting!
> And yes - I understand the joke and like it - a lot!


1/20 @800mm Because it's kind of like a multiple exposure I had to up the contrast etc. to make it a little more presentable.


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2021)

Click said:


> That's a good way to say it.


OK! You are the diplomat here !


----------



## ISv (Sep 7, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> 1/20 @800mm


Thanks Jack - from tomorrow I may start shooting 1/20! One day I may get similar results (depends on the bird's collaboration!)!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 7, 2021)

ISv said:


> Thanks Jack - from tomorrow I may start shooting 1/20! One day I may get similar results (depends on the bird's collaboration!)!


You might say there is a "little" luck involved. And good lighting is very helpful. It seems to me the Downy did a backward fly and then forward and I don't know how other birds might present - better or worse. I'll be watching for your results. 

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Sep 7, 2021)

ISv said:


> I actually prefer the still: nice photo of the Three-spined stickleback (well, despite as a background the Little Grebe is also very nice!)!
> ​


Just for you then, three-spined sticklebacks galore:


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2021)

Nice series, Alan. The 3rd one is a picture of FIF?  

Fish In Flight.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 7, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice series, Alan. The 3rd one is a picture of FIF?
> 
> Fish In Flight.


Yes, we need new threads! This is the opening post, and it's not being obeyed on a large number of accasions!


1982chris911 said:


> Post your Bird Portraits here
> 
> Parrots, Birds of Prey, Herons and all the others ... Just post your portraits here
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2021)

A picture from this morning, a Caspian Tern 
_

_

*Thank you ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 7, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice series, Alan. The 3rd one is a picture of FIF?
> 
> Fish In Flight.


Jack has mooted combining the Bird Portraits and BIF threads. I wouldn't be against it.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2021)

Wood Ducks are slowly changing to their breeding plumage.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 8, 2021)

Click said:


> Wood Ducks are slowly changing to their breeding plumage.
> View attachment 200082


Still pretty. I don't see them over here so it's nice to have these images!


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 8, 2021)

Click said:


> Wood Ducks are slowly changing to their breeding plumage.
> View attachment 200082


Very beautiful colors and focus on subject with blurred background, Click!


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 9, 2021)

I really love kingfishers.
FWIW and to give you a laugh 
I (less) proudly present my first picture ever of an Eurasian kingfisher (_alcedo atthis_)
I promise I'll to try to do better in the future. 



this is the 1:1 crop from this picture below. Happy searching


----------



## ISv (Sep 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Yes, we need new threads! This is the opening post, and it's not being obeyed on a large number of accasions!


I hope the main idea is not excluding some jokes time to time?


----------



## ISv (Sep 9, 2021)

Click said:


> A picture from this morning, a Common Tern (Nonbreeding adult_)
> View attachment 200049
> _


It's very nice photo Click! 
Didn't you posted it initially like a Caspian Tern? I could be in huge mistake but it's what I somehow remember...
That massive bill, speckled forehead (only the juveniles of the common tern have something similar - without the massive bill!), adults of the Common are with ~white forehead + dark, relatively thin bill in the winter. In the summer they have black forehead and a red, off course also somewhat thinner bill with a dark tip.
The Caspian has that massive, always red bill, white streaked forehead in the winter (black in the summer). 
*And most importantly *(except the size of the bird that we can't judge by the photo)*: the Common has a red legs and the Caspian has a black legs. *


----------



## AlanF (Sep 9, 2021)

ISv said:


> I hope the main idea is not excluding some jokes time to time?





ISv said:


> It's very nice photo Click!
> Didn't you posted it initially like a Caspian Tern? I could be in huge mistake but it's what I somehow remember...
> That massive bill, speckled forehead (only the juveniles of the common tern have something similar - without the massive bill!), adults of the Common are with ~white forehead + dark, relatively thin bill in the winter. In the summer they have black forehead and a red, off course also somewhat thinner bill with a dark tip.
> The Caspian has that massive, always red bill, white streaked forehead in the winter (black in the summer).
> *And most importantly *(except the size of the bird that we can't judge by the photo)*: the Common has a red legs and the Caspian has a black legs. *


One good tern deserves another.


----------



## ISv (Sep 9, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> I really love kingfishers.
> FWIW and to give you a laugh
> I (less) proudly present my first picture ever of a Eurasian kingfisher (_alcedo atthis_)
> I promise I'll to try to do better in the future.
> ...


Here you are right: _"sometimes you have to close your eyes to see properly"._ 
I just closed my eyes and *clearly* saw a kingfisher !!!!
On other hand I also have some photos of birds that I keep just to open new folder and hope to get something far better!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 9, 2021)

ISv said:


> ... I also have some photos of birds that I keep just to open new folder and hope to get something far better!


Thanks for your kind words


----------



## ISv (Sep 9, 2021)

AlanF said:


> One good tern deserves another.


And one nice photo deserves a right ID!
Just imagine: I took a photo of you (good or not so...) and call it "XY" for example, (or your choice -any politician that you don't like! 
I'm sure I gave you tons of choice )!
Well, I'm sure the birds don't care - for good!


----------



## EricN (Sep 9, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> I really love kingfishers.
> FWIW and to give you a laugh
> I (less) proudly present my first picture ever of a Eurasian kingfisher (_alcedo atthis_)
> I promise I'll to try to do better in the future.
> ...


Even at that distance, it's clearly a kingfisher. 
I wish covid would get under control and I could feel safe traveling... Otherwise, I'll never see one in North America.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2021)

ISv said:


> It's very nice photo Click!
> Didn't you posted it initially like a Caspian Tern? I could be in huge mistake but it's what I somehow remember...
> That massive bill, speckled forehead (only the juveniles of the common tern have something similar - without the massive bill!), adults of the Common are with ~white forehead + dark, relatively thin bill in the winter. In the summer they have black forehead and a red, off course also somewhat thinner bill with a dark tip.
> The Caspian has that massive, always red bill, white streaked forehead in the winter (black in the summer).
> *And most importantly *(except the size of the bird that we can't judge by the photo)*: the Common has a red legs and the Caspian has a black legs. *



No, I didn't. But I agree with you, it is indeed a Caspian tern. Thanks for your input, I appreciate it very much. I will change the name at the top of the picture.

Thank you so much, ISv


----------



## AlanF (Sep 9, 2021)

ISv said:


> And one nice photo deserves a right ID!
> Just imagine: I took a photo of you (good or not so...) and call it "XY" for example, (or your choice -any politician that you don't like!
> I'm sure I gave you tons of choice )!
> Well, I'm sure the birds don't care - for good!


Even worse, there is a really ugly photo supposedly of me in a local paper - and it is of someone else.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2021)

Lesser Yellowlegs looking for breakfast


----------



## EricN (Sep 9, 2021)

Click said:


> Lesser Yellowlegs looking for breakfast
> View attachment 200098


The water looks fantastic


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2021)

Thank you for your kind words, Eric.


----------



## becceric (Sep 10, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> I really love kingfishers.
> FWIW and to give you a laugh
> I (less) proudly present my first picture ever of a Eurasian kingfisher (_alcedo atthis_)
> I promise I'll to try to do better in the future.
> ...


Is this Kingfisher’s name Waldo?


----------



## ISv (Sep 10, 2021)

Click said:


> No, I didn't. But I agree with you, it is indeed a Caspian tern. Thanks for your input, I appreciate it very much. I will change the name at the top of the picture.
> 
> Thank you so much, ISv


Always! 
Just wonder if it's not over the top!


AlanF said:


> Even worse, there is a really ugly photo supposedly of me in a local paper - and it is of someone else.


I think I got it!
But what about a photo that looks great and it's still not you?!


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2021)

Mallard


----------



## AlanF (Sep 10, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> I really love kingfishers.
> FWIW and to give you a laugh
> I (less) proudly present my first picture ever of a Eurasian kingfisher (_alcedo atthis_)
> I promise I'll to try to do better in the future.
> ...


My favourite bird for photographing is the Eurasian Kingfisher. I think it is the most beautiful of the kingfishers, and it is a magnet for bird photographers in the UK. Anyway, you have inspired me to go back over my old photos and rework them with modern software, and it's amazing how much you can improve. I'll start with ones in flight (even though this is not the BIF thread). Here are the ones I took with the 5DIII and 300mm f/2.8 II + 1.4xTC, before I used RAW, and I sharpened them with Topaz AI. The first three are of the bird emerging from a dive. The fourth is the next dive. All 100% crops.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2021)

Great shots, Alan. Especially the last one. WOW!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 10, 2021)

Click said:


> Great shots, Alan. Especially the last one. WOW!


Thanks Click. The old 22.3 mpx 5DIII with that f/4 lens certainly delivered the goods. The R3 should do OK at 24 mpx!


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 10, 2021)

AlanF said:


> My favourite bird for photographing is the Eurasian Kingfisher. I think it is the most beautiful of the kingfishers, and it is a magnet for bird photographers in the UK. Anyway, you have inspired me to go back over my old photos and rework them with modern software, and it's amazing how much you can improve. I'll start with ones in flight (even though this is not the BIF thread). Here are the ones I took with the 5DIII and 300mm f/2.8 II + 1.4xTC, before I used RAW, and I sharpened them with Topaz AI. The first three are of the bird emerging from a dive. The fourth is the next dive. All 100% crops.
> View attachment 200118
> View attachment 200119
> View attachment 200120
> View attachment 200121


I agree - that last shot is breathtaking!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 10, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I agree - that last shot is breathtaking!


Thanks John


----------



## canonmike (Sep 10, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I agree - that last shot is breathtaking!


I concur, as well. Such a nice shot.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 11, 2021)

AlanF said:


> ... you have inspired me to go back over my old photos ...


And your photos are inspiring and wonderful. 
I hope, one day I can get close enough to get something worth calling a "portrait".


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2021)

A Vampire Great Tit. A mutant Great Tit with a malformed beak this afternoon (R5/1000mm). It's a young bird as I saw it last month with juvenile colouring.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2021)

Poor little guy. Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 12, 2021)

One of the Yellow Crowned Night Herons just after grabbing a fresh crab hors d'oeuvres for sunset.





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/320 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2021)

Very nice shot, ERHP. I really like the low-angle shot.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 13, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, ERHP. I really like the low-angle shot.


Thanks Click!


----------



## EricN (Sep 13, 2021)

Three species group portrait


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2021)

Nice series, Eric.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2021)

EricN said:


> View attachment 200154
> View attachment 200155
> 
> Three species group portrait
> ...


Nice varied selection. Well done!


----------



## EricN (Sep 13, 2021)

Thanks guys!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2021)

Swallow flying straight at me. R5 + 100-500mm 1/4000s


----------



## EricN (Sep 13, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Swallow flying straight at me. R5 + 100-500mm 1/4000s
> 
> View attachment 200163


What a shot! What speed do you use?

*edit* I see it, silly me!


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2021)

Nice! Well done, Alan.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 14, 2021)

My wife sent me a link to a Patagonia article and mentioned I'd probably like to read the short story & photos at the end of it. I did, and thought that others here might enjoy reading it. If so (and if it's allowed ?) I copied the link to the story by itself (without the Patagonia stuff) in case you want to read it. It's at:








The Migration of Songs: Thoughts from a Birder - Patagonia


Welcoming back the ‘welcoming noise’ near the Arctic Circle. If you walk your dog every day of the season for many years, you’ll soon start to recognize




www.patagonia.com




(Craig - if this is inappropriate, then just let me know so I'll know better next time)


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, usern4cr.


----------



## jmeyer (Sep 14, 2021)

I haven't been out much this summer, but now that fall migration is peaking, I've been out a lot lately. Sunday morning, I had a shocking, surprise sighting! An Azure Tit (yellow-breasted) showed itself with a group of 3 Black-capped Chickadees!!! I'm in Wisconsin, which we clearly have no tits native here. This little guy is from the mountains of Tajikistan. Either it is an escapee from illegal bird trade or possibly from someone else, though their not really pet birds and uncommon, even in the wild. At any rate, a beautiful bird and one I surely did not expect while chasing warblers in southeast Milwaukee County! 7D mkll / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2021)

Lovely shots, Jeremy.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 14, 2021)

Click said:


> Lesser Yellowlegs looking for breakfast
> View attachment 200098


Nice shot Click!


----------



## macrunning (Sep 14, 2021)

AlanF said:


> My favourite bird for photographing is the Eurasian Kingfisher. I think it is the most beautiful of the kingfishers, and it is a magnet for bird photographers in the UK. Anyway, you have inspired me to go back over my old photos and rework them with modern software, and it's amazing how much you can improve. I'll start with ones in flight (even though this is not the BIF thread). Here are the ones I took with the 5DIII and 300mm f/2.8 II + 1.4xTC, before I used RAW, and I sharpened them with Topaz AI. The first three are of the bird emerging from a dive. The fourth is the next dive. All 100% crops.
> View attachment 200118
> View attachment 200119
> View attachment 200120
> View attachment 200121


Nice shots Alan. I really like the colors in that last one! It's got some pop.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 14, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> I haven't been out much this summer, but now that fall migration is peaking, I've been out a lot lately. Sunday morning, I had a shocking, surprise sighting! An Azure Tit (yellow-breasted) showed itself with a group of 3 Black-capped Chickadees!!! I'm in Wisconsin, which we clearly have no tits native here. This little guy is from the mountains of Tajikistan. Either it is an escapee from illegal bird trade or possibly from someone else, though their not really pet birds and uncommon, even in the wild. At any rate, a beautiful bird and one I surely did not expect while chasing warblers in southeast Milwaukee County! 7D mkll / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Beautiful bird. Nice shots.


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Nice shot Click!



Thank you macrunning.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 14, 2021)

jmeyer said:


> I haven't been out much this summer, but now that fall migration is peaking, I've been out a lot lately. Sunday morning, I had a shocking, surprise sighting! An Azure Tit (yellow-breasted) showed itself with a group of 3 Black-capped Chickadees!!! I'm in Wisconsin, which we clearly have no tits native here. This little guy is from the mountains of Tajikistan. Either it is an escapee from illegal bird trade or possibly from someone else, though their not really pet birds and uncommon, even in the wild. At any rate, a beautiful bird and one I surely did not expect while chasing warblers in southeast Milwaukee County! 7D mkll / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


A lovely Tit. Looks like a relative of our Blue Tit. EDit: Just checked in Wikipedia "This is the eastern counterpart of the common Eurasian blue tit. It will hybridise with that species, but the offspring usually show a blue crown, rather than the white of azure tit."


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 15, 2021)

At home, we've been enjoying hummingbirds at our feeder. I noticed one perching in our trees and thought I might as well see if I can get a decent photo of it. So I got out the R5 and the RF 800 with RF 1.4x TC (that I just leave on it). I got some crops of one in the same spot in the early morning sun, about 11 to 12 meters away. Here's the first half of those that were decent enough to keep. PL4 with 0.7 lens sharpening and deep prime output. There's a lot of "very similar" poses, but after culling down 800+ photos to just 19, I didn't feel like culling them down any further.































Cheers.


----------



## Francois H (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Francois H (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## maulanawale (Sep 15, 2021)

Goldcrest



__ maulanawale
__ Sep 14, 2021


















Kingfisher



__ maulanawale
__ Sep 14, 2021


















Kestrel



__ maulanawale
__ Sep 14, 2021






First time I share photos here so hope you like them.

I'm still very much a beginner. Only got into birds/wildlife during lockdown 1.0 here in the UK and so far I've been limited to the local parks in Bristol.
Can't really complain though since we do have a good number of different species from Kingfishers to buzzards, kestrels, peregrines and sparrowhaks (plus all your usual tits and songbirds)


----------



## EricN (Sep 15, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> Goldcrest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't guess you were a beginner! What is the first bird?


----------



## maulanawale (Sep 15, 2021)

EricN said:


> I wouldn't guess you were a beginner! What is the first bird?


Thanks Eric!

Sorry didn't know the file name would be visible, I have renamed them as the bird species now
First one is a goldcrest. UK's smallest bird together with its more exotic brother the firecrest
That was actually the first time I saw and shot one, so got very very lucky when it landed right in front of me to catch some lunch.

I have to say that despite being a beginner, I have spent hours and hours walking around and scouting my local patch and making notes on where and when to find what, so in terms of "flight hours" I probably have twice the amount a sensible person would at this stage


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> At home, we've been enjoying hummingbirds at our feeder. I noticed one perching in our trees and thought I might as well see if I can get a decent photo of it. So I got out the R5 and the RF 800 with RF 1.4x TC (that I just leave on it). I got some crops of one in the same spot in the early morning sun, about 11 to 12 meters away. Here's the first half of those that were decent enough to keep. PL4 with 0.7 lens sharpening and deep prime output. There's a lot of "very similar" poses, but after culling down 800+ photos to just 19, I didn't feel like culling them down any further.




Nice series, usern4cr.


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2021)

Very nice timing. I really like yours shots. Well done, Francois H.


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> First time I share photos here so hope you like them.
> 
> I'm still very much a beginner. Only got into birds/wildlife during lockdown 1.0 here in the UK and so far I've been limited to the local parks in Bristol.
> Can't really complain though since we do have a good number of different species from Kingfishers to buzzards, kestrels, peregrines and sparrowhaks (plus all your usual tits and songbirds)




Beautiful pictures. I especially like the Kingfisher. Keep posting your bird pictures.


----------



## maulanawale (Sep 15, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. I especially like the Kingfisher. Keep posting your bird pictures.


THanks! Will do
We have a breeding pair of kingfishers around so they're very easy to spot all year round and then the juvs during summer.


----------



## dpc (Sep 16, 2021)

Mourning dove sitting for a portrait

Canon R + adapter + Sigma 150-600mm C


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2021)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 16, 2021)

Juvenile Red Knot and a Little Blue Heron Preening. (lifetime bird for me)


----------



## AlanF (Sep 16, 2021)

Just one for the humour (that's for @Jack Douglas). My sunflower hearts feeder, the Canadian Squirrel Buster, is meant to be proof against squirrels and larger birds as their weight pulls the cage down to cover the feeding apertures. This Great Spotted Woodpecker (Jack loves them) is just light enough. She normally is very skittish but is letting me get closer.


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2021)

Nice pictures, Islander.


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2021)

Cool gif, Alan.


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2021)

Lesser Yellowlegs


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> At home, we've been enjoying hummingbirds at our feeder. I noticed one perching in our trees and thought I might as well see if I can get a decent photo of it. So I got out the R5 and the RF 800 with RF 1.4x TC (that I just leave on it). I got some crops of one in the same spot in the early morning sun, about 11 to 12 meters away. Here's the first half of those that were decent enough to keep. PL4 with 0.7 lens sharpening and deep prime output. There's a lot of "very similar" poses, but after culling down 800+ photos to just 19, I didn't feel like culling them down any further.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


The upside of 20 fps is that sometimes you can get just the right shot in an action setting and it's great for making these little gifs. The downside is that you can get just too many shots to plough through. I went out for just a few seconds for the woodpecker and got 120 images. I don't know what I'll do if I am ever able to go on a safari or birding holiday. Self restraint and using ES only when necessary I suppose.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The upside of 20 fps is that sometimes you can get just the right shot in an action setting and it's great for making these little gifs. The downside is that you can get just too many shots to plough through. I went out for just a few seconds for the woodpecker and got 120 images. I don't know what I'll do if I am ever able to go on a safari or birding holiday. Self restraint and using ES only when necessary I suppose.


I've found that for for taking bursts of photos, I've given up on 20 fps because 1) I get too many photos afterwards (in the thousands) to wade through in post and the hobby isn't fun for me then, 2) I don't like losing 2 stops of DR when there are many times when I desperately need to pull detail out of shadows, 3) if I want to have a crazy high fps and can tolerate the loss of 2 stops then I'd rather just take an 8K raw video at 30fps which I can easily replay and focus on any snippets to pull a (almost FF) raw photo from, and 4) if I just want short bursts of FF raw photos I'll use the slowest fps setting so that the number I get in post is 2 to 3x less than 20fps and then it's not as daunting to wade through and I still get the max DR for pulling shadow detail. So EFCS in slowest FPS continuous mode is my default and I press & release the shutter quickly for single photos.

It sure would be nice if Canon would allow the user to set the fps they want for the various shutter modes.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 17, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> At home, we've been enjoying hummingbirds at our feeder. I noticed one perching in our trees and thought I might as well see if I can get a decent photo of it. So I got out the R5 and the RF 800 with RF 1.4x TC (that I just leave on it). I got some crops of one in the same spot in the early morning sun, about 11 to 12 meters away. Here's the first half of those that were decent enough to keep. PL4 with 0.7 lens sharpening and deep prime output. There's a lot of "very similar" poses, but after culling down 800+ photos to just 19, I didn't feel like culling them down any further.
> 
> View attachment 200205
> 
> ...


Surrounding foliage and the size of these birds always makes them tough to capture. Nice series.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 17, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I've found that for for taking bursts of photos, I've given up on 20 fps because 1) I get too many photos afterwards (in the thousands) to wade through in post and the hobby isn't fun for me then, 2) I don't like losing 2 stops of DR when there are many times when I desperately need to pull detail out of shadows, 3) if I want to have a crazy high fps and can tolerate the loss of 2 stops then I'd rather just take an 8K raw video at 30fps which I can easily replay and focus on any snippets to pull a (almost FF) raw photo from, and 4) if I just want short bursts of FF raw photos I'll use the slowest fps setting so that the number I get in post is 2 to 3x less than 20fps and then it's not as daunting to wade through and I still get the max DR for pulling shadow detail. So EFCS in slowest FPS continuous mode is my default and I press & release the shutter quickly for single photos.
> 
> It sure would be nice if Canon would allow the user to set the fps they want for the various shutter modes.


Almost never use high fps for all of these reasons. Of course, the downside is multiple shutter presses, instead, and each could cause a little camera shake and the chance I'll miss a good pose between presses. But, I might only have 15 or twenty images to cull instead of hundreds for each shot. Maybe we'll see the ability to limit the fps someday.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I've found that for for taking bursts of photos, I've given up on 20 fps because 1) I get too many photos afterwards (in the thousands) to wade through in post and the hobby isn't fun for me then, 2) I don't like losing 2 stops of DR when there are many times when I desperately need to pull detail out of shadows, 3) if I want to have a crazy high fps and can tolerate the loss of 2 stops then I'd rather just take an 8K raw video at 30fps which I can easily replay and focus on any snippets to pull a (almost FF) raw photo from, and 4) if I just want short bursts of FF raw photos I'll use the slowest fps setting so that the number I get in post is 2 to 3x less than 20fps and then it's not as daunting to wade through and I still get the max DR for pulling shadow detail. So EFCS in slowest FPS continuous mode is my default and I press & release the shutter quickly for single photos.
> 
> It sure would be nice if Canon would allow the user to set the fps they want for the various shutter modes.


The DR penalties of ES don't affect my usage. Above iso 200, the DRs of ES and EFCS/MS are close enough the same and I never shoot below iso 200. https://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm#Canon EOS R5,Canon EOS R5(ES)


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The DR penalties of ES don't affect my usage. Above iso 200, the DRs of ES and EFCS/MS are close enough the same and I never shoot below iso 200. https://www.photonstophotos.net/Charts/PDR.htm#Canon EOS R5,Canon EOS R5(ES)


It was my understanding that you lose 2 bits per color in raw ES no matter what ISO you have. Have you found that to be incorrect?
And why would you never shoot at iso 100 or 150(or whatever intermediates there are there)?


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> It was my understanding that you lose 2 bits per color in raw ES no matter what ISO you have. Have you found that to be incorrect?


Look at the measured DR in the link I posted - as iso goes up, you lose DR because of noise, and at high enough iso/noise the 2 bits difference at less than iso 100 are lost in that noise.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Look at the measured DR in the link I posted - as iso goes up, you lose DR because of noise, and at high enough iso/noise the 2 bits difference at less than iso 100 are lost in that noise.


Thanks, AlanF. That graph, if correct, seems to nullify (for much of the ISO range) the Canon statement that high speed ES loses 2 bits, or else it would imply (to me) that the low 2 bits are so swamped in noise that they are irrelevant (which they certainly would not like to be saying). That last part wouldn't surprise me, since it's easy for marketing to want more ADC bits to claim to sell cameras, while reality in the difficulty eliminating noise is harder to overcome.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 18, 2021)

Here's the rest of the photos I kept of the hummingbird at 12 (or so) meters away with the R5, RF 800 f11 + RF 1.4x TC.
I just kept the HB centered (as much as I could) at 8 (or so) FPS and after 800+ shots (of mostly the same left / right poses) I stopped as I didn't want to waste any more time in post that that number would take up. Fortunately, the HB preened a wing which I hadn't see before, and that's probably the most interesting part of the effort for me. 
So here's the rest of the 19 photos:




























Cheers.


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2021)

Very nice pictures, usern4cr.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 18, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, usern4cr.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## EricN (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2021)

Nice picture, EricN. I love the HoodedMerganser.


----------



## EricN (Sep 19, 2021)

Thanks, Click. Do you see them often where you live?


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2021)

Occasionally. I have only one picture of this bird in my collection.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 19, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Jack has mooted combining the Bird Portraits and BIF threads. I wouldn't be against it.


Funny, just the other day the thought again came to me. The auto notification for this thread has been repeatedly failing for a long time and if I don't pay attention I will miss a few days and being busy, it's hard to catch up. A BIF thread just adds one more layer to this problem for me and so I've just not bothered looking of late. Call it laziness I guess, but I'd like to see just one bird thread.

Edit: Sure enough I had missed about three pages of this thread due to it going to spam in spite of having created a special directive to prevent it and repeatedly declaring it is not spam! 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 19, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Just one for the humour (that's for @Jack Douglas). My sunflower hearts feeder, the Canadian Squirrel Buster, is meant to be proof against squirrels and larger birds as their weight pulls the cage down to cover the feeding apertures. This Great Spotted Woodpecker (Jack loves them) is just light enough. She normally is very skittish but is letting me get closer.
> 
> View attachment 200238
> View attachment 200239


Alan I love all the birds... well maybe it's actually most of them since I don't include the "English"(that was always the common name here in Canada) sparrow and the... Oh well.


----------



## AaronT (Sep 20, 2021)

R3, R5 and etc! Luckily my 5DsR still takes photos. A Great Egret sequence with the 100-400L.


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2021)

Western kingbird


----------



## dpc (Sep 20, 2021)

Eastern kingbird


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2021)

AaronT said:


> R3, R5 and etc! Luckily my 5DsR still takes photos. A Great Egret sequence with the 100-400L.




Nice series, Aaron.


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2021)

Picture from this morning. A male Wood Duck in its multi-coloured breeding plumage.


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2021)

If you prefer a crop version of the above.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 21, 2021)

Click said:


> If you prefer a crop version of the above.
> View attachment 200308


Lovely, but I prefer some more water.

Jack


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2021)

Thanks Jack, I agree with you on that.

My only problem was that big rock at the left.


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2021)

Two drakes on a log...


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2021)

Nice picture. dpc.


----------



## EricN (Sep 21, 2021)

Click said:


> Thanks Jack, I agree with you on that.
> 
> My only problem was that big rock at the left.


Personally, I like the rock on the left. it gives more movement (from the corner big rock, duck, back rock).


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2021)

Thanks for your comment, Eric. I really appreciate it.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 21, 2021)

I saw this Pied Wagtail a couple of days ago, and put it to one side. On looking at it today, I saw the poor thing had malformed feet.


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 21, 2021)

Click said:


> If you prefer a crop version of the above.
> View attachment 200308


 I always learned that we are attracted to the lightest part of the image, first. For me, on this image, the birds eye is what grabs me immediately. Just for fun, I tried both the original and the cropped and "flipped" it horizontally. Any of the images are still great and I'd, personally, prefer the original.


----------



## Click (Sep 21, 2021)

Thank you very much for your comments, JPAZ.


----------



## ISv (Sep 22, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The upside of 20 fps is that sometimes you can get just the right shot in an action setting and it's great for making these little gifs. The downside is that you can get just too many shots to plough through. I went out for just a few seconds for the woodpecker and got 120 images. I don't know what I'll do if I am ever able to go on a safari or birding holiday. Self restraint and using ES only when necessary I suppose.


! "I don't know what I'll do if I am ever able to go on a safari or birding holiday. Self restraint..."

With only 1/2 of your fps I already got some external memory (1 and 2TB) and I'm searching for lightweight laptop or any thing lightweight with an USB port and at least 100-300MB SSD.
I just don't believe in my "Self restraint"!


----------



## maulanawale (Sep 22, 2021)

Juv KF



__ maulanawale
__ Sep 22, 2021






One of the 3 local juvenile kingfishers from the last brood in June

They've since been chased away to fend for themselves by the parents.


----------



## maulanawale (Sep 22, 2021)

ISv said:


> ! "I don't know what I'll do if I am ever able to go on a safari or birding holiday. Self restraint..."
> 
> With only 1/2 of your fps I already got some external memory (1 and 2TB) and I'm searching for lightweight laptop or any thing lightweight with an USB port and at least 100-300MB SSD.
> I just don't believe in my "Self restraint"!


FWIW, I use an iPad Pro with 512GB and a RAVPOWER filehub, not the fastest solution but it almost fits in your jacket pocket (big jacket needed and not included  )
I ditched the laptop option not so much because of weight, but because of it being easier to break/damage when stored in the backpack with the other half a ton of rubbish I usually carry.


----------



## ISv (Sep 22, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I saw this Pied Wagtail a couple of days ago, and put it to one side. On looking at it today, I saw the poor thing had malformed feet.
> 
> View attachment 200314
> View attachment 200315
> View attachment 200316


Last Sunday I went out to a nearby beach park - no chance for something really interesting, just to keep myself fit... 
First photo is another unusual Plover. 
See the second photo - pretty much the same symptoms! The Avian pox can do this! Off course I can't be sure in the "diagnosis"... Any way very disturbing (I'm not sure I have seen this in any other migrants before!)!
After that is just a Wandering Tatler with some feathers from the breeding plumage on the chest, Cattle Egret and Night Heron looking down for a snack.


----------



## ISv (Sep 22, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> FWIW, I use an iPad Pro with 512GB and a RAVPOWER filehub, not the fastest solution but it almost fits in your jacket pocket (big jacket needed and not included  )
> I ditched the laptop option not so much because of weight, but because of it being easier to break/damage when stored in the backpack with the other half a ton of rubbish I usually carry.


Thanks a lot - I will check this!!!!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 22, 2021)

ISv said:


> ! "I don't know what I'll do if I am ever able to go on a safari or birding holiday. Self restraint..."
> 
> With only 1/2 of your fps I already got some external memory (1 and 2TB) and I'm searching for lightweight laptop or any thing lightweight with an USB port and at least 100-300MB SSD.
> I just don't believe in my "Self restraint"!


I'm ruthless at culling - I bin everything except one or two shots of each bird from each session. So long term storage is not the greatest problem. It's the considerable time doing that culling that it is the problem.


----------



## ISv (Sep 22, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I'm ruthless at culling - I bin everything except one or two shots of each bird from each session. So long term storage is not the greatest problem. It's the considerable time doing that culling that it is the problem.


OMG - the way the hard/soft ware are evolving now... Good luck! I use to briefly check and "choose" the first photos I like. It has it's advantage when you go "dry", no new photos and you go back to the old folders - there is always chance to see something better than your first choice!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 22, 2021)

ISv said:


> OMG - the way the hard/soft ware are evolving now... Good luck! I use to briefly check and "choose" the first photos I like. It has it's advantage when you go "dry", no new photos and you go back to the old folders - there is always chance to see something better than your first choice!


It's only very occasionally I regret not having kept ones I've discarded but I suppose I could possibly have backed up everything. I have done that for my safaris.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> One of the 3 local juvenile kingfishers from the last brood in June
> 
> They've since been chased away to fend for themselves by the parents.




Beautiful. Great shot, maulanawale.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2021)

ISv said:


> Last Sunday I went out to a nearby beach park - no chance for something really interesting, just to keep myself fit...
> First photo is another unusual Plover.
> See the second photo - pretty much the same symptoms! The Avian pox can do this! Off course I can't be sure in the "diagnosis"... Any way very disturbing (I'm not sure I have seen this in any other migrants before!)!
> After that is just a Wandering Tatler with some feathers from the breeding plumage on the chest, Cattle Egret and Night Heron looking down for a snack.




Very nice shots, ISv. Thank you very much for this information.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2021)

Another Wood Duck


----------



## EricN (Sep 22, 2021)

Click said:


> Another Wood Duck
> View attachment 200349


love it!


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2021)

Thanks Eric!


----------



## candyman (Sep 22, 2021)

I have enjoyed using my 5D Mark III for 9 years. I recently replaced it with the Canon R6. I have also enjoyed using it. Attached some photos and one of the few times I would have liked a little more focal length or more megapixels. But what really mattered was the scenes.
In the first photo, a cormorant lands and searches for balance on a branch. The others watch anxiously to see if it will work. The other two photos are young cormorants waiting hungrily and for food.


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2021)

Nice shots. I especially like the second one.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 22, 2021)

candyman said:


> I have enjoyed using my 5D Mark III for 9 years. I recently replaced it with the Canon R6. I have also enjoyed using it. Attached some photos and one of the few times I would have liked a little more focal length or more megapixels. But what really mattered was the scenes.
> In the first photo, a cormorant lands and searches for balance on a branch. The others watch anxiously to see if it will work. The other two photos are young cormorants waiting hungrily and for food.
> 
> View attachment 200350
> ...


Nice scenes. By coincidence, I was out this morning with plenty of reach: 1000mm on the R5 for the first Cormorant and 500mm for the Cormorant gawping. The 2x TC on the 100-500mm does give sharper detail.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 22, 2021)

dpc said:


> Eastern kingbird
> View attachment 200305
> View attachment 200306


The 2nd shot with spread wings is really great!


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 22, 2021)

Click said:


> Another Wood Duck
> View attachment 200349


Beautiful wood duck photos. Their coloring is just amazing!


----------



## macrunning (Sep 22, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> Goldcrest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Shots!


----------



## Click (Sep 22, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful wood duck photos. Their coloring is just amazing!



Thanks usern4cr. Yes, it's a beautiful bird.


----------



## candyman (Sep 23, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice shots. I especially like the second one.


Thank you very much Click


----------



## candyman (Sep 23, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Nice scenes. By coincidence, I was out this morning with plenty of reach: 1000mm on the R5 for the first Cormorant and 500mm for the Cormorant gawping. The 2x TC on the 100-500mm does give sharper detail.
> View attachment 200353
> View attachment 200354


Beautiful shots. That is really nice if you can photograph the cormorant almost filling the frame. Maybe I can do it next spring. Then I hope to visit an island where you can get closer to the cormorants


----------



## AaronT (Sep 23, 2021)

Click said:


> If you prefer a crop version of the above.
> View attachment 200308


Hi Click! I prefer the crop. Sorry Jack, but for me the star of the show is the duck. Of course that is only my humble opinion, which my Wife would laugh at!!


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2021)

Thank you for sharing your opinion, Aaron. I really appreciate.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 23, 2021)

What does a Northern Cardinal's dentist say?

'Say ahhhh...'

What does a Northern Cardinal's dentist see?


----------



## Click (Sep 23, 2021)

Nice shot, Josephandrews222.


----------



## DanP (Sep 24, 2021)

Even more Wood Ducks ....


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 24, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> ...
> I (less) proudly present my first picture ever of an Eurasian kingfisher (_alcedo atthis_)
> I promise I'll to try to do better in the future.


And I did.
Still far from a full frame portrait, but I'm getting closer. Still > 30 m away and heavy cropping was needed.
These are close to 1:1 crops:







This is the 1:1 crop of the pic above:


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2021)

DanP said:


> Even more Wood Ducks ....




Nice series, DanP.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2021)

Well done, Maximilian. Not easy to take pictures of this bird.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 24, 2021)

DanP said:


> Even more Wood Ducks ....


I especially like the last one, Dan


----------



## AlanF (Sep 24, 2021)

A Kite. Taken with the R5 + 100-500mm + RF 2x at 1000mm. These are the actual size images (100% crops) and are tiny, and I am reasonably happy.


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2021)

From this morning, Mr and Mrs Wood Ducks.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 25, 2021)

Click said:


> From this morning, Mr and Mrs Wood Ducks.
> View attachment 200400


Do you think they have just had a marital argument? Great shot!


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2021)

LOL It looks like that.

Thank you Alan.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 25, 2021)

Click said:


> From this morning, Mr and Mrs Wood Ducks.
> View attachment 200400


Beautiful photo & composition, Click!


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2021)

Thank you for your kind words, usern4cr.


----------



## ISv (Sep 26, 2021)

Kind of wasted day - went out to get more photos (from better angle - if it can help with the ID of the Plover posted the last time). Instead there was a group of people there + two dogs. I just hope the Plover is not on it's way further South (Australia?!) and will return lately (they use to be territorial).
Instead got photos of two Cattle Egrets: first one clean and boring and the second one muddy but funny! After that Scaly-breasted Munia: They knew I'm there for a while but got scared by a girl with a tiny dog behind of me (I believe she stopped there just to check what the hell I'm taking photos of- that was the end of the session - I already needed some cold beer)!


----------



## becceric (Sep 26, 2021)

Click said:


> From this morning, Mr and Mrs Wood Ducks.
> View attachment 200400


Great shot, Click! We’ve a a pair with the same name up here. We’ve watched them converse with each other while on tree branches though.


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 26, 2021)

ISv said:


> Kind of wasted day - went out to get more photos (from better angle - if it can help with the ID of the Plover posted the last time). Instead there was a group of people there + two dogs. I just hope the Plover is not on it's way further South (Australia?!) and will return lately (they use to be territorial).
> Instead got photos of two Cattle Egrets: first one clean and boring and the second one muddy but funny! After that Scaly-breasted Munia: They knew I'm there for a while but got scared by a girl with a tiny dog behind of me (I believe she stopped there just to check what the hell I'm taking photos of- that was the end of the session - I already needed some cold beer)!
> 
> View attachment 200401
> ...


Great shots, ISv - balanced lighting & lots of sharp detail & blurry backgrounds!


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2021)

becceric said:


> Great shot, Click! We’ve a a pair with the same name up here. We’ve watched them converse with each other while on tree branches though.



Thank you, becceric.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice shots, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 26, 2021)

ISv said:


> Kind of wasted day - went out to get more photos (from better angle - if it can help with the ID of the Plover posted the last time). Instead there was a group of people there + two dogs. I just hope the Plover is not on it's way further South (Australia?!) and will return lately (they use to be territorial).
> Instead got photos of two Cattle Egrets: first one clean and boring and the second one muddy but funny! After that Scaly-breasted Munia: They knew I'm there for a while but got scared by a girl with a tiny dog behind of me (I believe she stopped there just to check what the hell I'm taking photos of- that was the end of the session - I already needed some cold beer)!
> 
> View attachment 200401
> ...


I love the second shot!


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 27, 2021)

A yellow-legs sandpiper and a wood duck couple and on a cloudy day. (EOS R5 + RF100-500 + 2X TC)


----------



## ISv (Sep 27, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I love the second shot!


Me too! But it was an easy shot! To track the Munias jumping between the grass was by far more difficult.


----------



## ISv (Sep 27, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> A yellow-legs sandpiper and a wood duck couple and on a cloudy day. (EOS R5 + RF100-500 + 2X TC)
> 
> View attachment 200425
> 
> View attachment 200424


Good photos but why Yellow legs (which one particularly?) - there are other sandpipers with an yellow legs... I would check for the Solitary Sandpiper (it also can have an yellow, not always greenish legs).


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2021)

ISv said:


> Me too! But it was an easy shot! To track the Munias jumping between the grass was by far more difficult.


I really like the Munias. As you know, I’m very fond of small birds.


----------



## candyman (Sep 27, 2021)

I was on the moor close to a pond for birds. This way I was able to photograph this sparrowhawk that has just taken a water bath.
Canon EOS R6 and EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2021)

candyman said:


> I was on the moor close to a pond for birds. This way I was able to photograph this sparrowhawk that has just taken a water bath.
> Canon EOS R6 and EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM
> View attachment 200426
> View attachment 200427


Handsome predator, who is too fond of small birds. Very nice shots.


----------



## RGB49 (Sep 27, 2021)

candyman said:


> I was on the moor close to a pond for birds. This way I was able to photograph this sparrowhawk that has just taken a water bath.
> Canon EOS R6 and EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM
> View attachment 200426
> View attachment 200427


Love that 1st image


----------



## candyman (Sep 27, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Handsome predator, who is too fond of small birds. Very nice shots.


Thank you Alan. This female stayed for a long time and the little birds did indeed stay away. Earlier in the day I saw a sparrowhawk catch a great tit. Very impressive.


----------



## candyman (Sep 27, 2021)

RGB49 said:


> Love that 1st image


Thank you.


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2021)

candyman said:


> I was on the moor close to a pond for birds. This way I was able to photograph this sparrowhawk that has just taken a water bath.
> Canon EOS R6 and EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM




Beautiful shots, candyman.


----------



## candyman (Sep 27, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, candyman.


Thank you click. With a lot of patience ;-)


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 27, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> A yellow-legs sandpiper and a wood duck couple and on a cloudy day. (EOS R5 + RF100-500 + 2X TC)
> 
> View attachment 200425
> 
> View attachment 200424


Beautiful photos, BHF3737!


----------



## usern4cr (Sep 27, 2021)

candyman said:


> I was on the moor close to a pond for birds. This way I was able to photograph this sparrowhawk that has just taken a water bath.
> Canon EOS R6 and EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM
> View attachment 200426
> View attachment 200427


Great shots & display of all those feathers!


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2021)

Very nice shots, bhf3737.


----------



## candyman (Sep 27, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Great shots & display of all those feathers!


Thank you very much!


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 27, 2021)

ISv said:


> Good photos but why Yellow legs (which one particularly?) - there are other sandpipers with an yellow legs... I would check for the Solitary Sandpiper (it also can have an yellow, not always greenish legs).


Thanks. I was rather confused between Greater or Lesser Yellowlegs! My guess is that it is Lesser Yellowlegs.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 27, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, bhf3737.


Thanks Click, but these are not as good as your shots of the same subjects.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 27, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful photos, BHF3737!


Thank you!


----------



## ISv (Sep 28, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> Thanks. I was rather confused between Greater or Lesser Yellowlegs! My guess is that it is Lesser Yellowlegs.


bhf3737 - it's your photo and you can call it what you want!

My points for the Solitary Sandpiper:
1. The back and the wings on your photo are to red-brown for an Yellow legs. The spots are to uniformly rounded/colored.
2. The flank feathers that cover partially the wings are to white (in the case of the Yellow legs you most probably will have some darker spots there)
3. The legs are not "yellow enough": it depend on how muddy they are but your bird looks pretty clean. The Yellow legs have brighter yellow on the legs.
4. The bill of your bird is little bit shorter and ticker for Yellow leg. The base seems to have some greenish tint (not present in the Yellow legs) but I would agree that it is not always and easily visible. The upper mandible of your bird has that lighter (yellow-green) line and I don't think it's because of the exposure - it is not "bleached". The Yellow legs have dark upper mandible.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2021)

I agree with ISv on the identification.


----------



## bhf3737 (Sep 28, 2021)

ISv said:


> bhf3737 - it's your photo and you can call it what you want!
> 
> My points for the Solitary Sandpiper:
> 1. The back and the wings on your photo are to red-brown for an Yellow legs. The spots are to uniformly rounded/colored.
> ...


Thanks for clarification. I should rely more on experts' opinion for identifying birds rather than apps.


----------



## ISv (Sep 28, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> Thanks for clarification. I should rely more on experts' opinion for identifying birds rather than apps.


Always!
BTW I like what candyman has on his account: "The more you look, the more you see ─ Robert M. Pirsig"
With the apps you don't see that much - it's like a Point and shot camera versus the camera you use!


----------



## AlanF (Sep 28, 2021)

ISv said:


> Always!
> BTW I like what candyman has on his account: "The more you look, the more you see ─ Robert M. Pirsig"
> With the apps you don't see that much - it's like a Point and shot camera versus the camera you use!


On the other hand, as Erasmus said: "In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king".


----------



## RGB49 (Sep 28, 2021)

Glossy Ibis, Quite rare for SE England. R5, 600F4 iii +1.4


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2021)

Very nice shot, RGB49.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 29, 2021)

RGB49 said:


> Glossy Ibis, Quite rare for SE England. R5, 600F4 iii +1.4
> View attachment 200454


Nice shot! They are very rare here. I saw one in Suffolk a couple of months ago and another was seen in Cambridge.


----------



## ISv (Sep 29, 2021)

AlanF said:


> On the other hand, as Erasmus said: "In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king".


Also truth!


----------



## ISv (Sep 29, 2021)

RGB49 said:


> Glossy Ibis, Quite rare for SE England. R5, 600F4 iii +1.4
> View attachment 200454


Nice photo! At much better angle...
We don't have the Glossy here but the White-faced Ibis is coming time to time (not this year so far). Note the red eye - in the Glossy they are dark. Otherwise hard to separate.
My photo is taken from above - the bird is in preserved area, no way to get on the properly lit side and no way to get low-level shot since I'm outside of the preserve.
Now we have both sister species together!


----------



## maulanawale (Sep 29, 2021)

Great tit



__ maulanawale
__ Sep 22, 2021


















HR1



__ maulanawale
__ Sep 14, 2021






A couple more shots from the last few months. I love shooting herons. They can be the most elegant of birds or a complete mess. I struggled to get one in flight mainly because they would always fly in the opposite direction, so I have plenty of shots of heron's a**es 
Great tits are nothing special (although still beautiful IMO) but since I get them in the garden, they make for great practice subjects to refine some skills, like finding them through the viewfinder.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## dpc (Sep 29, 2021)

Horned grebe. There's a baby riding on the back under the wing feathers.


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2021)

Nice picture, dpc. I love its red eye.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 30, 2021)

Most of our Yellow Crowned Night Heron population is about to head further south but some are still lurking around for the Fall crabs. These were taken about 30 minutes apart, one just before sunset and the other after most of the sky color had left. 

Just after landing and doing a strut back to the water.





R5 600 II w/1.4x 1/1000 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000

Waiting for a crab to make its last move with the last color from the Belt of Venus in the water.




R5 600 II 1/20 : f/6.3 : ISO  1000


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 30, 2021)

...the opposite of a bird's eye view of a Northern Mockingbird:




...and a more conventional view:


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice series, josephandrews222.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2021)

ERHP said:


> Most of our Yellow Crowned Night Heron population is about to head further south but some are still lurking around for the Fall crabs. These were taken about 30 minutes apart, one just before sunset and the other after most of the sky color had left.
> 
> Just after landing and doing a strut back to the water.
> 
> ...




Beautiful pictures. Nicely done, ERHP.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2021)

Red-winged blackbird


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 1, 2021)

Male Downy Woodpecker (manual focus):







...would an R5 eye focus work as intended in this sort of shooting situation?

(Missed a bunch of shots with manual focus  )


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 1, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> Male Downy Woodpecker (manual focus):
> 
> View attachment 200502
> View attachment 200499
> ...


Yes, The R5 takes superb images with animal eye AF for this sort of picture. I use it pretty much 100% of the time for things like this. I also use 2 AF buttons (one for eye AF, one for one-spot AF) so that I can get eye AF when possible and use spot AF when it's harder to get the eye AF to lock on. I also suggest you consider taking the same image with varying apertures, so that you can pick the one later in post that has the best balance of sharp subject DOF and biggest OOF background blur.


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2021)

Nice series, josephandres222.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 2, 2021)

Back in 2017 I visited Tanzania and took also some photos of birds.
I'm not sure if I can ID the birds correctly, if at all. And the qualty is not as excellent as usually seen on this forum.
If it is nonetheless welcome, I will post some more.
I'll start with a Black-headed Heron (Ardea melanocephala).
7DM2, Tamron 70-300 F/4-5.6


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2021)

Nice shots. I especially like the second one.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 2, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice shots. I especially like the second one.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 3, 2021)

Was trying to get some compelling images from my 5 yr old Grandson's soccer game (that's football for some of you  ) which was, shall we say, more difficult than capturing a hummingbird feeding. But, I turned to my left and saw this couple...........could not help myself.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 3, 2021)

A egyptian goose (Alopochen aegyptiacus Linnaeus) with its chicks. 
I have learned that this is a very aggressive bird towards other animals in its territory.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 3, 2021)

Sitting ducks 1:


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 3, 2021)

Sitting ducks 2:


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Was trying to get some compelling images from my 5 yr old Grandson's soccer game (that's football for some of you  ) which was, shall we say, more difficult than capturing a hummingbird feeding. But, I turned to my left and saw this couple...........could not help myself.



Beautiful colours.


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2021)

OskarB said:


> A egyptian goose (Alopochen aegyptiacus Linnaeus) with its chicks.
> I have learned that this is a very aggressive bird towards other animals in its territory.



Very nice shot, Oskar.


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2021)

Nice pictures, Maximilian. I especially like the second one.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Oskar.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## jprusa (Oct 3, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Sitting ducks 1:
> 
> View attachment 200538


Nice ! you have your ducks in a row on this one


----------



## AlanF (Oct 3, 2021)

Mallard in eclipse taking off. (R5/500mm)


----------



## HenryL (Oct 4, 2021)

Things on this side of the pond were ducky today, too... (R5 + 100-500 + 1.4x TC SOOC, just cropped & resized).

Ruddy ducks 







Mallard drake



Boat-Tailed Grackle


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 4, 2021)

Marbled Whimbrel on the beach.....


----------



## becceric (Oct 4, 2021)

I don't think she was impressed by their high school hijinks...


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Marbled Whimbrel on the beach.....



Beautiful shot. Nicely done, JPAZ.


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Things on this side of the pond were ducky today, too... (R5 + 100-500 + 1.4x TC SOOC, just cropped & resized).




Very nice series. Well done!


----------



## HenryL (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks, Click!

Boring geese yesterday in lovely light...this one just got done chasing away some interlopers and felt like flexing for his friends.  R5 + 100-500


----------



## ISO64 (Oct 5, 2021)

Green heron hunting
Usual gear (7D2, 100-400 L II), but I have never been closer to this kind of bird. Did not lower the camera from my eyes as not to spook it.

1/160 s, f/7.1, +1/3 EV, ISO 400


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Thanks, Click!
> 
> Boring geese yesterday in lovely light...this one just got done chasing away some interlopers and felt like flexing for his friends.  R5 + 100-500




That's a very nice shot, Henry.


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2021)

ISO64 said:


> Green heron hunting
> Usual gear (7D2, 100-400 L II), but I have never been closer to this kind of bird. Did not lower the camera from my eyes as not to spook it.
> 
> 1/160 s, f/7.1, +1/3 EV, ISO 400



I really like this shot. Well done, ISO64.


----------



## djack41 (Oct 5, 2021)

Head scratcher....


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2021)

Beautiful shot. What a sky in the background. Well done, djack41.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 5, 2021)

These two small birds can also be found in Europe, but I've never seen one around here.
I captured them in Tanzania back in 2017 while on safari with 7DII + Tamron 70-300.

Yellow wagtail



Bee-eater


----------



## AlanF (Oct 5, 2021)

OskarB said:


> These two small birds can also be found in Europe, but I've never seen one around here.
> I captured them in Tanzania back in 2017 while on safari with 7DII + Tamron 70-300.
> 
> Yellow wagtail
> ...


I really like the Bee eater. It's a particularly nice shot of one of my favourite birds, which I only see abroad. I never got that close in Tanzania, but will go through my records to check if I have something in the same class.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 5, 2021)

A good day today. As the Brits will appreciate: I got texted before breakfast by the NHS for a booster jab; the local garage had petrol; and in a sunny break in the weather, a male Kestrel streaked by and I caught it in full flight (R5 + 100-500mm upsized 2x).


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2021)

OskarB said:


> These two small birds can also be found in Europe, but I've never seen one around here.
> I captured them in Tanzania back in 2017 while on safari with 7DII + Tamron 70-300.




I really like the Bee-eater. Great shot!


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2021)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## macrunning (Oct 5, 2021)

ERHP said:


> Most of our Yellow Crowned Night Heron population is about to head further south but some are still lurking around for the Fall crabs. These were taken about 30 minutes apart, one just before sunset and the other after most of the sky color had left.
> 
> Just after landing and doing a strut back to the water.
> 
> ...


Nice shots ERHP!


----------



## macrunning (Oct 6, 2021)

OskarB said:


> These two small birds can also be found in Europe, but I've never seen one around here.
> I captured them in Tanzania back in 2017 while on safari with 7DII + Tamron 70-300.
> 
> Yellow wagtail
> ...


Beautiful birds! Nice shots.


----------



## macrunning (Oct 6, 2021)

A Spotted Towhee perched upon our cabana. Landscape cropped it and thought it would make a good wallpaper screen for the comp.


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2021)

Nice picture, macrunning.


----------



## macrunning (Oct 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice picture, macrunning.


Thanks Click.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 6, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I really like the Bee eater. It's a particularly nice shot of one of my favourite birds, which I only see abroad. I never got that close in Tanzania, but will go through my records to check if I have something in the same class.


Thank you, Alan!
This was at Lake Manyara. Really many birds there!


----------



## OskarB (Oct 6, 2021)

Click said:


> I really like the Bee-eater. Great shot!


Thank you, Click!


----------



## OskarB (Oct 6, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Beautiful birds! Nice shots.


Thank you, macrunning!


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 6, 2021)

Royal Tern........


----------



## ISv (Oct 6, 2021)

OskarB said:


> A egyptian goose (Alopochen aegyptiacus Linnaeus) with its chicks.
> I have learned that this is a very aggressive bird towards other animals in its territory.
> 
> View attachment 200536


- what about humans (well, we are also animals...)? What distance was the bird from you (I mean it's not only the territory in this case - there are also 3 precious chicks there)! Interesting bird anyway, I didn't actually knew it exists! And this is another feature that I like in CR: you see more than you can visit/capture!


----------



## ISv (Oct 6, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Back in 2017 I visited Tanzania and took also some photos of birds.
> I'm not sure if I can ID the birds correctly, if at all. And the qualty is not as excellent as usually seen on this forum.
> If it is nonetheless welcome, I will post some more.
> I'll start with a gray heron (_Ardea cinerea_). I hope I'm correct.
> ...


I put "" for the input, not for the ID - sorry... Check for the Black-headed Heron (Ardea melanocephala)!
​


----------



## ISv (Oct 6, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Marbled Whimbrel on the beach.....
> 
> View attachment 200558


It's very nice photo JPAZ but where did you find "Marbled Wimbrel" for ID?! It's just a Wimbrel, not a hybrid Wimbrel/Godwit! I still have to find one to take a photo!


----------



## OskarB (Oct 6, 2021)

ISv said:


> - what about humans (well, we are also animals...)? What distance was the bird from you (I mean it's not only the territory in this case - there are also 3 precious chicks there)! Interesting bird anyway, I didn't actually knew it exists! And this is another feature that I like in CR: you see more than you can visit/capture!


I'm sorry, I should have written "I read" instead of "I've learned". It was not a personal experience.
English is not my first language, I'm sorry for the mistake.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 6, 2021)

ISv said:


> I put "" for the input, not for the ID - sorry... Check for the Black-headed Heron (Ardea melanocephala)!
> ​


Yes, you are absolutely right. I edited my post.
Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Royal Tern........



Nice shot!



Well done, JPAZ.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 6, 2021)

ISv said:


> It's very nice photo JPAZ but where did you find "Marbled Wimbrel" for ID?! It's just a Wimbrel, not a hybrid Wimbrel/Godwit! I still have to find one to take a photo!


I am far from an expert but the App “Seek” id’d the bird as such


----------



## OskarB (Oct 6, 2021)

Another shot from Tanzania while on safari with 7DII + Tamron 70-300.
I think it is a white-backed vulture (Gyps africanus), but I'm not sure, as I can't see its back.


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2021)

Very nice shot, Oskar.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 6, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Oskar.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 7, 2021)

Western Gull. Cropped from original with the 100-500. Disappointed that the sunny side is just a bit more blown out than I'd like, but the eye detail is great


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2021)

Very nice shot. Well done, JPAZ.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 7, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot. Well done, JPAZ.


Thanks, Click.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2021)

Black-billed magpie


----------



## DanP (Oct 8, 2021)

This was the first time I've seen ducks propelling themselves across the water surface. They moved quite fast. There were a number of them and they appeared to be trying to catch up with mom. I assume they couldn't fly yet, but I'm not sure. As usual, I wasn't ready for the action. These were the only two shots that weren't unusable, notwithstanding the distracting log in the background.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 8, 2021)

Heerman's Gull, I think.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 8, 2021)

DanP said:


> This was the first time I've seen ducks propelling themselves across the water surface. They moved quite fast. There were a number of them and they appeared to be trying to catch up with mom. I assume they couldn't fly yet, but I'm not sure. As usual, I wasn't ready for the action. These were the only two shots that weren't unusable, notwithstanding the distracting log in the background.


Nice capture. Closest thing to a water bound "bird in flight" I've seen


----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice shot, JPAZ.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 8, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice shot, JPAZ.


Thx again


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 9, 2021)

Is this a Sanderling? I am really more and more happy that I got the 100-500. For the 1st image, I did darken the background, a bit in post. 1/3200 f/7.1 ISO 800


----------



## AlanF (Oct 9, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Is this a Sanderling? I am really more and more happy that I got the 100-500. For the 1st image, I did darken the background, a bit in post. 1/3200 f/7.1 ISO 800
> View attachment 200679
> 
> 
> View attachment 200680


Very nice shot of a Sanderling. Canon hit a sweet spot with the RF 100-500mm.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 9, 2021)

Here's a Great Crested Grebe, R5 100-500mm, about 60m away.


----------



## EricN (Oct 9, 2021)

You got the sun almost directly behind you; Nice!


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2021)

Beautiful shots, JPAZ. I especially like the first one. Well done.


----------



## Click (Oct 9, 2021)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## dpc (Oct 9, 2021)

Cowbird


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 9, 2021)

Here's a Black Turnstone "having a moment."


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 10, 2021)

Making out in public - Great Horned Owl style!
R5 + RF800mm


----------



## ISv (Oct 10, 2021)

OskarB said:


> I'm sorry, I should have written "I read" instead of "I've learned". It was not a personal experience.
> English is not my first language, I'm sorry for the mistake.


English is not my first language either - don't apologize: I didn't even notice your "mistake" (actually what you are talking about?). All I was talking about was the distance to the bird and I was really curious how it behaved when you where there (especially with these chicks present!) - just to learn something new...
Concerning the English - if the guys here with English as a first language start putting red flags on my posts - it would be very colorful !


----------



## ISv (Oct 10, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> I am far from an expert but the App “Seek” id’d the bird as such


I'm far from expert too but just Google "Marbled Wimbrel" in case you don't believe me...
And it's still very nice photo what ever you call it!


----------



## ISv (Oct 10, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> Making out in public - Great Horned Owl style!
> R5 + RF800mm
> View attachment 200689


Great capture bhf3737!


----------



## ISv (Oct 10, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Is this a Sanderling? I am really more and more happy that I got the 100-500. For the 1st image, I did darken the background, a bit in post. 1/3200 f/7.1 ISO 800
> View attachment 200679
> 
> 
> View attachment 200680


If the second photo is of the same bird - Sanderling for both: no hind toe! Otherwise it could be very complicated (at least for me...).


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> Making out in public - Great Horned Owl style!
> R5 + RF800mm
> View attachment 200689


That is a really cute shot!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2021)

I've been kingfisher-deprived since the beginning of covid. But, yesterday I found a kingfisher had moved to a pond where I regularly stroll by. Rather far away, but the 100-500mm at 1000mm gets some reasonable images. Stacking and blending in PhotoShop squeezes out a little more detail as they are at pixel-level resolution. (These are crops at 1px = 1px original (100%)).


----------



## dpc (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## dpc (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> Making out in public - Great Horned Owl style!
> R5 + RF800mm



Lovely shot, Nicely done, BHF3737.


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I've been kingfisher-deprived since the beginning of covid. But, yesterday I found a kingfisher had moved to a pond where I regularly stroll by. Rather far away, but the 100-500mm at 1000mm gets some reasonable images. Stacking and blending in PhotoShop squeezes out a little more detail as they are at pixel-level resolution. (These are crops at 1px = 1px original (100%)).




I really like your shot. Beautiful.


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2021)

Nice shots, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## EricN (Oct 10, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I've been kingfisher-deprived since the beginning of covid. But, yesterday I found a kingfisher had moved to a pond where I regularly stroll by. Rather far away, but the 100-500mm at 1000mm gets some reasonable images. Stacking and blending in PhotoShop squeezes out a little more detail as they are at pixel-level resolution. (These are crops at 1px = 1px original (100%)).
> 
> View attachment 200690
> View attachment 200691


Could you post in more detail about how you did your computer magic?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2021)

EricN said:


> Could you post in more detail about how you did your computer magic?


You can buy programs that do focus stacking, like Helicon. Quote from their website: "*Helicon* Focus. Focus stacking *software*: a post-processing technique that extends the depth of field in your photographs.To use this technique, you take several images of the same scene, focusing your lens on a different part of the object for each shot. Then you can use *Helicon* Focus to blend all the sharp areas together and produce a completely sharp image." I learned recently that you can do the same with PS, and I tried it out on dragonflies. You can do it to a burst of identical shots in the same way and combine them instead of choosing the best one and binning the rest. You load them as a stack, autoalign and blend. There are details available on the net if you search. To be honest, it made very little difference here but it works well for macro close ups when there is very little depth of field.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 10, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I've been kingfisher-deprived since the beginning of covid. But, yesterday I found a kingfisher had moved to a pond where I regularly stroll by. Rather far away, but the 100-500mm at 1000mm gets some reasonable images. Stacking and blending in PhotoShop squeezes out a little more detail as they are at pixel-level resolution. (These are crops at 1px = 1px original (100%)).
> 
> View attachment 200690
> View attachment 200691


Beautiful Alan - they are quite elusive


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 10, 2021)

Sparrowhawk


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2021)

Beautiful shot, Hector.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> Sparrowhawk
> View attachment 200698


A particularly nice shot of a beautiful bird that is a menace.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 11, 2021)

ISv said:


> I'm far from expert too but just Google "Marbled Wimbrel" in case you don't believe me...
> And it's still very nice photo what ever you call it!





Click said:


> Lovely shot, Nicely done, BHF3737.





AlanF said:


> That is a really cute shot!


Thanks all. The second episode was a day later (today) where I could see the male Owl was alone and he was laughing his head off! Even there was is a smilyface on the leaf next to its head!! Below is the evidence. 
R5 + RF100-500mm.


----------



## EricN (Oct 11, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> Thanks all. The second episode was a day later (today) where I could see the male Owl was alone and he was laughing his head off! Even there was is a smilyface on the leaf next to its head!! Below is the evidence.
> R5 + RF100-500mm.
> View attachment 200700


Fantastic! Was the owl making any sound?


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 11, 2021)

EricN said:


> Fantastic! Was the owl making any sound?


Thanks. No he was not making any sound. Jokes aside, I guess he just was shaking his head and perhaps digesting his food of the last night. Sometimes our imagination goes beyond the reality.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 11, 2021)

ISv said:


> English is not my first language either - don't apologize: I didn't even notice your "mistake" (actually what you are talking about?). All I was talking about was the distance to the bird and I was really curious how it behaved when you where there (especially with these chicks present!) - just to learn something new...
> Concerning the English - if the guys here with English as a first language start putting red flags on my posts - it would be very colorful !


I can't remember how near or far the birds have been, as this was back in 2017. And there were so many birds, especially at Lake Manyara. 
Maybe you can tell from the full image. This was at 300mm with a 7D2.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 11, 2021)

I wasn't sure if I shall post this photo, as it is not a very good one. But I find the bird and the scene kind of funny and bizarre. I've never seen one of these before, so maybe this is also new for you.
The bird is called Marabou stork (Leptoptilos crumenifer) and the photos were taken in central Serengeti. You can find them sitting on trees and around water holes.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2021)

It is certainly their way to stay away from predators. Nice shots, Oskar.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 11, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I've been kingfisher-deprived since the beginning of covid. But, yesterday I found a kingfisher had moved to a pond where I regularly stroll by. Rather far away, but the 100-500mm at 1000mm gets some reasonable images. Stacking and blending in PhotoShop squeezes out a little more detail as they are at pixel-level resolution. (These are crops at 1px = 1px original (100%)).
> 
> View attachment 200690
> View attachment 200691


Still one of the most beautiful little birds around


----------



## Cog (Oct 11, 2021)

A greenshank (I suppose)


----------



## Cog (Oct 11, 2021)

And two grebes


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2021)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Cog.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 11, 2021)

Click said:


> It is certainly their way to stay away from predators. Nice shots, Oskar.


Very well analyzed! Thanks, Click!


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 12, 2021)

Grey Heron


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2021)

I really like this shot. Well done, Hector.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 12, 2021)

Another Godwit.......This time used the RF 100-500 + 1.4TC


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2021)

Very nice shot, JPAZ.


----------



## macrunning (Oct 12, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I've been kingfisher-deprived since the beginning of covid. But, yesterday I found a kingfisher had moved to a pond where I regularly stroll by. Rather far away, but the 100-500mm at 1000mm gets some reasonable images. Stacking and blending in PhotoShop squeezes out a little more detail as they are at pixel-level resolution. (These are crops at 1px = 1px original (100%)).
> 
> View attachment 200690
> View attachment 200691


Nice shots Alan.


----------



## macrunning (Oct 12, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> Sparrowhawk
> View attachment 200698


Beautiful shot!


----------



## Cog (Oct 12, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, Cog.


Thanks a lot, Click!


----------



## Cog (Oct 12, 2021)

Little grebe


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 12, 2021)

Cog said:


> Little grebe


Those are really cute shots, Cog!


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2021)

So cute! Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 12, 2021)

I took out the RF 800mm + 1.4x at 1120mm (f/16 iso 1250 1/640s) on the R5 on Sunday to try it out on some very distant birds across a pond. A Little Grebe in non-breeding plumage was about all I saw, 30-40m away. The lens does quite a good job.


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2021)

Beautiful picture. I love the colours.


----------



## Cog (Oct 12, 2021)

usern4cr,* Click*​Thanks a lot, guys!


----------



## Cog (Oct 12, 2021)

Bird calisthenics


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2021)

Canada Goose


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 13, 2021)

Click said:


> Canada Goose
> View attachment 200735


Applause?


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2021)

LOL


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 13, 2021)

I just want to tell everyone who participates on this thread that I really admire and appreciate your skills. I am constantly learning from all of you. The images, here, definitely make me try harder. Thanks to all.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 13, 2021)

I think this is a Crow and not a Raven. Hard to tell without seeing the bird in flight and seeing the tail, I guess. I was about 12 meters away watching him enjoy his morsel of food and I think the bird was about 35 cm from tip to tail. Anyone know?


----------



## Cog (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Cog (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2021)

@Cog : Great catch with that fish


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Great catch with that fish



+1

I really like your shots, Cog. Well done.


----------



## ISO64 (Oct 13, 2021)

Red tailed hawk, balancing on one leg...
7D2, 100-400 L + 1.4x III @560
f9, 1/250 s +1 1/3 EV, ISO 320

cropped, but still 1:1


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice shot, ISO64.


----------



## Cog (Oct 13, 2021)

*Maximilian, Click*
Thank you, guys! Much appreciated.


----------



## Cog (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2021)

Beautiful shot with that short DoF.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot with that short DoF.


Fully agree


----------



## ISO64 (Oct 13, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice shot, ISO64.


Thanks Click!


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 14, 2021)

A Sparrow. Used RF 100-500 + 1.4x. Little guy was about 22 m away so a bit of cropping, here.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2021)

I really like the matching colours of the background. Nicely done, JPAZ.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 14, 2021)

Click said:


> Canada Goose
> View attachment 200735


Beautiful shot with all the feathers shown, Click!


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 14, 2021)

Cog said:


>


Very cute! Thanks, Cog.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2021)

Thank you, usern4cr.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 14, 2021)

A duck in the Vienna city park, earlier this year.
R5 + RF 70-200/f4


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2021)

Nice shot, lovely reflection.


----------



## OskarB (Oct 14, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice shot, lovely reflection.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 14, 2021)

On same walk when I saw the Sparrow, there was a Black Phoebe, nearbye.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 14, 2021)

Red-bellied Woodpecker lunch in the Magnolia tree.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2021)

Very nice shot, jprusa.


----------



## Cog (Oct 14, 2021)

*Click, Maximilian, usern4cr*
Thank you, guys! Much appreciated.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 14, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, jprusa.


Thanks Click!!


----------



## maulanawale (Oct 15, 2021)

Here are a couple more shots

Kestrels are very easy to spot around here and they get very close at times. The light in this shot was terrible as it was pretty much midday, but couldn't resist the temptation since usually they don't perch with such clean backgrounds.

The second shot is a bit of a rarity in this area and had the birding community all excited the couple of days it was around.















Kestrel



__ maulanawale
__ Oct 15, 2021


















Pied Flycatcher



__ maulanawale
__ Sep 22, 2021


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2021)

Beautiful shots. i especially like the first one.


----------



## maulanawale (Oct 15, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. i especially like the first one.


Thanks a lot Click.

I just wish the light had been a bit softer/warmer or my editing skills better


----------



## AlanF (Oct 15, 2021)

A rare sight yesterday in the UK - Spoonbill. Miles away and very overcast but I got a one second burst with the 100-500mm + 2xTC, hand held.


----------



## Cog (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Cog (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## AlanF (Oct 15, 2021)

And for those who prefer stills


.


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, Cog. Well done.


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2021)

Very nice gif and pictures, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm not very good at recognising small waders. There were some Dunlins ans Knots (Red Knots as they are called in the USA). They are rather similar in their winter plumage. The Knot is larger, about the size of a European Blackbird or American Robin, and the Dunlin about the size of a Eurasian Starling. They were far away from me on the mudflats off the coast Snettisham and I needed the 2xTC on the RF 100-500. I got some seperateley and then a Dunlin and Knot together, who seemed to stick to each other. It's difficult to judge the size at distance and the pair together really helped. They are quite well camouflaged. Top to bottom: Dunlin; Knot and a pair.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2021)

A pair of Little Egrets and the Spoonbill, really far out. I couldn't make them out with the naked eye. Even with the 8x binoculars they looked like 3 Spoonbills.


----------



## EricN (Oct 16, 2021)

I really like the last two knots photos!


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2021)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 16, 2021)

Plovers. The first 2 might be American Golden Plovers and the third could be a Western Snowy Plover? Hopefully, the recent Southern California oil spill did not affect these guys.


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2021)

Very nice series, JPAZ.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 17, 2021)

Episode 3 of the great horned owl series is this one (taken today): Now they are holding hands in front of the audience!!
R5 + 100-500mm + 2x TC.


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2021)

That's a lovely shot. Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 17, 2021)

Female Kestrel today. 500mm x2 in Topaz.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 17, 2021)

Click said:


> That's a lovely shot. Well done, bhf3737.


Thanks Click. The next episode is perhaps the baby shower!


----------



## macrunning (Oct 19, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Female Kestrel today. 500mm x2 in Topaz.
> 
> View attachment 200823
> View attachment 200824


Nice shots Alan.


----------



## ISv (Oct 19, 2021)

Cog said:


> A greenshank (I suppose)


Beautiful photos Cog! And the ID is right to me.


----------



## ISv (Oct 19, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I'm not very good at recognising small waders. There were some Dunlins ans Knots (Red Knots as they are called in the USA). They are rather similar in their winter plumage. The Knot is larger, about the size of a European Blackbird or American Robin, and the Dunlin about the size of a Eurasian Starling. They were far away from me on the mudflats off the coast Snettisham and I needed the 2xTC on the RF 100-500. I got some seperateley and then a Dunlin and Knot together, who seemed to stick to each other. It's difficult to judge the size at distance and the pair together really helped. They are quite well camouflaged. Top to bottom: Dunlin; Knot and a pair.
> 
> View attachment 200797
> View attachment 200798
> View attachment 200799


Very nice photos Alan! Even if the birds are separated you can distinguish the Dunlin by that slightly decurved bill and the plumage


----------



## ISv (Oct 19, 2021)

This year is very bad for +/- rare migrants here - very few interesting species reported and even for them I had no time to look for... My very humble contribution is this Saffron Finch - no comparison with Cog's kayak level shots!


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2021)

Nice shots, ISv. I especially like the first one.


----------



## ISv (Oct 19, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Plovers. The first 2 might be American Golden Plovers and the third could be a Western Snowy Plover? Hopefully, the recent Southern California oil spill did not affect these guys.
> View attachment 200806
> View attachment 200807
> View attachment 200808


Nice collection and photos!!! For the first one I would suggest Gray ("Black bellied" if you prefer) Plover, the second one is the American Golden Plover (Both non breading) and for the last one - Snowy ("Kentish" if you prefer - Charadrius alexandrinus: just to make sure we are on the same page) non breading.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 19, 2021)

ISv said:


> Nice collection and photos!!! For the first one I would suggest Gray ("Black bellied" if you prefer) Plover, the second one is the American Golden Plover (Both non breading) and for the last one - Snowy ("Kentish" if you prefer - Charadrius alexandrinus: just to make sure we are on the same page) non breading.


Very kind of you, @ISv. I, initially, thought Black Bellied for first and Kentish for 3rd but was less secure on second. Then, I found that the Kentish is not typically seen in Southern California (photos all from beach there). So that led me to look at other references which only confused me more. I really appreciate everyone’s input. Thanks for your help and all your images. I’ve not done any travel other than places I can reach by automobile since Feb ‘20 and the photos of all allow me to still see other parts of our planet.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 19, 2021)

ISv said:


> This year is very bad for +/- rare migrants here - very few interesting species reported and even for them I had no time to look for... My very humble contribution is this Saffron Finch - no comparison with Cog's kayak level shots!
> View attachment 200840
> View attachment 200841


Your 1st bird pose was really endearing, ISv!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 20, 2021)

I've posted two pix (both 5DMk3 + 100-400 II @ 400).

I'm posting this for the benefit of the very few who post here who might know less than me.

Here's what happened.

There was an interesting set of bird songs emanating from the tree in our front yard...I went back to our family room to collect my iPhone--brightness was behind the tree and my eyes couldn't see much.

I dialed up Merlin...which has a component within it that allows bird identification by sound (this might be news to some...it was news to me a couple of months ago).

I clicked 'record' or something or other...and...

...the app suggested 'Carolina Wren'.

We've had a few Carolina Wrens over the years so the Merlin-assisted ID was helpful--I knew what to look for...and went back to collect my camera.

Two images that resulted are shown.

The first is OOC jpeg...with 2/3 stop brightness added on the camera.




The second is the same photo...fixed up with Photoshop and then Picasa (I know I know...)




...an additional observation: what I heard (before I grabbed my camera) was, in fact, the Carolina Wren 'duet'...where both male and female are heard...talking to each other?!

A neat experience for me...kind of multimedia in a way!


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2021)

Good post, josephandrews222.


----------



## ISv (Oct 20, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> I've posted two pix (both 5DMk3 + 100-400 II @ 400).
> 
> I'm posting this for the benefit of the very few who post here who might know less than me.
> 
> ...


OK, now it is really interesting: I have pretty good visual memory but can't distinguish well the songs/calls of the birds. This could be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## SteveC (Oct 20, 2021)

You KNOW CanonRumors.com is jumping when you have to scroll down to find the bird portraits page.


----------



## Cog (Oct 20, 2021)

ISv said:


> Beautiful photos Cog! And the ID is right to me.


Thank you, ISv!


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 21, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> ..........I dialed up Merlin...which has a component within it that allows bird identification by sound (this might be news to some...it was news to me a couple of months ago).
> 
> I clicked 'record' or something or other...and...
> 
> ...the app suggested ..........


Great tip. Thanks, @josephandrews


----------



## ERHP (Oct 21, 2021)

One of my local favorites is back, a Loggerhead Shrike. I can usually walk up to it and one evening this last week, it was looking around before diving down into the bush it was on and tearing off a bit cached lizard. It brought out the back end as if to show it off before eating that as well.





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/1000 : f/9 : ISO 800





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/800 : f/10 : ISO 800


----------



## AlanF (Oct 21, 2021)

ERHP said:


> One of my local favorites is back, a Loggerhead Shrike. I can usually walk up to it and one evening this last week, it was looking around before diving down into the bush it was on and tearing off a bit cached lizard. It brought out the back end as if to show it off before eating that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic shots!


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2021)

Great shots, ERHP.


----------



## ISv (Oct 23, 2021)

I did a chaperone to a friends from Canada yesterday. Nothing interesting - just the very common wintering birds here. 
First two are Sanderling (with plenty of light), after that Wandering Tatler in late, ~80% clouded afternoon: the reason for the strange colors...


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2021)

Beautiful series, ISv. I especially like the 2nd and 4th picture.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 23, 2021)

Dunnock today. R5 + RF100-400mm, iso 4000, 1/320s.


----------



## ISv (Oct 24, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Dunnock today. R5 + RF100-400mm, iso 4000, 1/320s.
> 
> View attachment 200942


For this one I had to go 2500m above the see level in 2019! And my photos are just fraction of the quality of yours (the bird didn't want to collaborate!).
Life is not... what ever...


----------



## ISv (Oct 24, 2021)

And some from today - went to a beach park mostly for the walk. Fortunately my pocket size combo (D500 + 500mm PF) was with me. The birds are not interesting but I like the *low level* photos of the Pacific Golden Plover, especially the one with the red ring from a parked car in the far background.
The Night Heron? - Just to show I can take also a "*high level*" photos (just trying to incorporate a second layer in my humor!)!!! 
On other hand you shoot what you have in front of you (the alternative is not to shoot at all - not my coffee!).


----------



## AlanF (Oct 24, 2021)

ISv said:


> And some from today - went to a beach park mostly for the walk. Fortunately my pocket size combo (D500 + 500mm PF) was with me. The birds are not interesting but I like the *low level* photos of the Pacific Golden Plover, especially the one with the red ring from a parked car in the far background.
> The Night Heron? - Just to show I can take also a "*high level*" photos (just trying to incorporate a second layer in my humor!)!!!
> On other hand you shoot what you have in front of you (the alternative is not to shoot at all - not my coffee!).
> 
> ...


I wish I had beaches like yours!


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice. Well done, ISv.


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Dunnock today. R5 + RF100-400mm, iso 4000, 1/320s.



Beautiful shot, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Oct 24, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice. Well done, ISv.


Thanks Click! For really "nice done" it needs more open aperture: the bright spots would be more buttery! I'm learning!


----------



## DanP (Oct 24, 2021)

Wood Duck by IR converted camera (G1X).


----------



## ISv (Oct 24, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I wish I had beaches like yours!


Well, I would like to shoot in the nature you have like "given" - what is common for one is kind of precious for others! And I'm pretty sure you know it!


----------



## Click (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice IR, Dan.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 24, 2021)

ISv said:


> Well, I would like to shoot in the nature you have like "given" - what is common for one is kind of precious for others! And I'm pretty sure you know it!


Even so, if I had the choice of photographing birds at the North Pole or on the equator (Ecuador), I know what I would choose, especially in December.


----------



## ISv (Oct 25, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Even so, if I had the choice of photographing birds at the North Pole or on the equator (Ecuador), I know what I would choose, especially in December.


!
Sorry Alan - I just forgot that it's a ~winter for some guys!


----------



## SteveC (Oct 25, 2021)

ISv said:


> !
> Sorry Alan - I just forgot that it's a ~winter for some guys!



December at the north pole? You're going to need a ton of dynamic range to separate coal-black backgrounds from coal-black birds. If any are there for the 6 month night!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 25, 2021)

SteveC said:


> December at the north pole? You're going to need a ton of dynamic range to separate coal-black backgrounds from coal-black birds. If any are there for the 6 month night!


Even at the very North Pole, night without any twilight lasts only 11 weeks, and there can be moonlight. But, that's not enough light to tempt me there.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 25, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Even at the very North Pole, night without any twilight lasts only 11 weeks, and there can be moonlight. But, that's not enough light to tempt me there.


To say nothing of the fact that I can't imagine any birds would actually be there.

The high arctic land (more likely bogs) during summer is a completely different story.


----------



## EricN (Oct 26, 2021)

SteveC said:


> To say nothing of the fact that I can't imagine any birds would actually be there.
> 
> The high arctic land (more likely bogs) during summer is a completely different story.


What birds would you see in summer?


----------



## SteveC (Oct 26, 2021)

EricN said:


> What birds would you see in summer?


I'm not a birder, but I'm sure on general principles that some birds are up there in the High Arctic during summer. Taking a quick look, here's a link to an article talking about birds of the arctic.

This isn't the north pole, per se, but the high arctic (northern North America and presumably northern Eurasia). This was simply the first thing that turned up on a Google search.

I don't know how many of these are year-round residents.


----------



## EricN (Oct 26, 2021)

ohh yeah... google...


----------



## DanP (Oct 26, 2021)

First time seeing this head position behavior from Geese. Only two of a group of eight kept their heads down. It probably means something.


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2021)

Very nice shot, Dan. They seem to be hiding from danger. I'm not sure of my answer.


----------



## Vern (Oct 26, 2021)

Bluebird pics from October beach trip. 5DMKIV or 5DSR, 600mm f4 + 1.4X.


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2021)

Very nice series, Vern. I really like the last picture. Well done.


----------



## ISv (Oct 27, 2021)

DanP said:


> First time seeing this head position behavior from Geese. Only two of a group of eight kept their heads down. It probably means something.
> View attachment 200972


I have no idea what they are doing but hiding their heads and exposing their [email protected]@? On other hand it looks like they are doing a push-ups - almost synchronized !
Jokes aside - I have no idea what actually they do... Click could be very on the point!


----------



## ISv (Oct 27, 2021)

SteveC said:


> December at the north pole? You're going to need a ton of dynamic range to separate coal-black backgrounds from coal-black birds. If any are there for the 6 month night!


Or you may use the camera DanP used on the previous page! The problem (amongs many others!) is to find any bird before the polar bears find you!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 27, 2021)

Out on a walk yesterday, with the usual complete lack of birds. But, as evening was coming in, some fellow walkers told us that there was a flock of Cattle Egrets - a rarity in the UK - in a somewhat inaccessible sheep field. We found them, and they were very skittish, and too far away for close ups with the RF 100-400mm. These shots give the flavour.


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2021)

Nice shots, Alan. I especially like the BIF on the second one.


----------



## jprusa (Oct 27, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Alan. I especially like the BIF on the second one.


I can't even see that BIF , all I can see is that face on that sheep. lol


----------



## AlanF (Oct 27, 2021)

jprusa said:


> I can't even see that BIF , all I can see is that face on that sheep. lol


Is this more visible?


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 27, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Is this more visible?


What is this sheep doing with it's ear?!?

Jokes aside: nice gif!


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2021)

The left flasher (Turn Signal) is blinking on the sheep.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 29, 2021)

Took out the 100-500mm + 2x TC yesterday as I knew the 100-400 would be too short for most shots. Here are some tiny crops at 1000mm enlarged 1.4x of a Kestrel, and a Lapwing in flight. I was pleased with the Lapwing as it caught its iridescence.


----------



## EricN (Oct 29, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Took out the 100-500mm + 2x TC yesterday as I knew the 100-400 would be too short for most shots. Here are some tiny crops at 1000mm enlarged 1.4x of a Kestrel, and a Lapwing in flight. I was pleased with the Lapwing as it caught its iridescence.
> 
> View attachment 201016
> View attachment 201017


They're both great shots!


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2021)

Beautiful shots, Alan.


----------



## usern4cr (Oct 29, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Took out the 100-500mm + 2x TC yesterday as I knew the 100-400 would be too short for most shots. Here are some tiny crops at 1000mm enlarged 1.4x of a Kestrel, and a Lapwing in flight. I was pleased with the Lapwing as it caught its iridescence.
> 
> View attachment 201016
> View attachment 201017


I really love your 2nd shot, AlanF


----------



## Moritz_RD02 (Oct 30, 2021)

Recently visited the Botanic Gardens in the city I live in - was there to shoot the late bloomers with my RP but came back with some bird-shots as well.

Taken with an EOS RP with the adapted Sigma 150mm OS Macro at f/2.8. Mind you: Because he moved quite a bit I resorted to using Servo-Mode with deactivated Eye-AF. Works plenty alright with the RP, though not as many keepers as with Animal-AF on either my R5 or R6. The background is a bit wonky because of the fence behind the little dude.


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2021)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, Moritz RD02.


----------



## ISv (Oct 31, 2021)

This one attracted my attention because of the unusual colors - the legs are not yellow or grayish, the bared skin around the eyes is not yellow but pinkish, that bill is too red! And the iris of the eyes - red?!
On other hand I think it was more than just a documentary shot (so, I like it!)... I'm ready to send the RAW files to any one interested - I see such a Cattle Egret first time (well, I took this photo today October 30 , I saw a lot of strange things today but didn't expect any birds to take a place in these games!) so, any one interested of the RAW files (or has a photo with similar coloration of the Cattle Egret) is welcome! The last photo is for comparison - nearby (and standard looking) bird!
This is not a joke!


----------



## ISv (Oct 31, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> What is this sheep doing with it's ear?!?
> 
> Jokes aside: nice gif!


It's that sophisticated sonar - and actually both ears are taking the work!


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 31, 2021)

ISv said:


> ..........This one attracted my attention because of the unusual colors - the legs are not yellow or grayish, the bared skin around the eyes is not yellow but pinkish, that bill is too red! And the iris of the eyes - red?!............


These are great shots. I think the eyes become red during egg laying season in this species. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2021)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## EricN (Oct 31, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> These are great shots. I think the eyes become red during egg laying season in this species. Anyone have ideas?


It's possessed by a Halloween spirit


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2021)

ISv said:


> This one attracted my attention because of the unusual colors - the legs are not yellow or grayish, the bared skin around the eyes is not yellow but pinkish, that bill is too red! And the iris of the eyes - red?!
> On other hand I think it was more than just a documentary shot (so, I like it!)... I'm ready to send the RAW files to any one interested - I see such a Cattle Egret first time (well, I took this photo today October 30 , I saw a lot of strange things today but didn't expect any birds to take a place in these games!) so, any one interested of the RAW files (or has a photo with similar coloration of the Cattle Egret) is welcome! The last photo is for comparison - nearby (and standard looking) bird!
> This is not a joke!




If you look here, you will find the information on the colour in the identification page, but they do not give us the reason why it has this colouring.









Cattle Egret Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology


The short, thick-necked Cattle Egret spends most of its time in fields rather than streams. It forages at the feet of grazing cattle, head bobbing with each step, or rides on their backs to pick at ticks. This stocky white heron has yellow plumes on its head and neck during breeding season...



www.allaboutbirds.org


----------



## dcm (Oct 31, 2021)

Western Meadowlark. R6, RF800, RF1.4x, handheld, 50% crop, DxO PL4.


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2021)

Beautiful pictures! Nicely done, dcm.


----------



## Deleted (Oct 31, 2021)

A couple from my part of the world.


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2021)

Great shots!


----------



## Deleted (Oct 31, 2021)

Click said:


> Great shots!


Thank you.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> A couple from my part of the world.
> 
> View attachment 201045
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots and composition! Maybe we'll bump into each other on Rainham Marshes.


----------



## Deleted (Oct 31, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Beautiful shots and composition! Maybe we'll bump into each other on Rainham Marshes.


Thank you. I love Rainham Marshes but not been for a while due to lockdowns etc. I hope to go soon.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 31, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> Thank you. I love Rainham Marshes but not been for a while due to lockdowns etc. I hope to go soon.


I see from your website you are in Herts, so perhaps Lemsford, Rye Meads or Great Amwell.


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 31, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> A couple from my part of the world.


Great pictures!  
Is there realy a rainbow in the background of the third? Beautiful!

And what is the last one doing? Looks strange.


----------



## Deleted (Oct 31, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Great pictures!
> Is there realy a rainbow in the background of the third? Beautiful!
> 
> And what is the last one doing? Looks strange.


Yep, the rainbow was really there. I often spend summer evenings photographing the swift and was lucky there was a rain shower behind. As soon as I saw the rainbow I just waited for a suitable bird.

The last shot is a common term. They dive in the water to catch fish. If they fail they shake off the water quite quickly, same as a dog shakes. Many diving birds do the same. It is just a matter of timing when to press the shutter button. It can be anything from a few seconds to a couple of minutes before the shake. After a while you spot the signs. With terns they usually slow and lift their head. It only lasts for about a second so there is a lot of luck involved. If they catch a fish they sometimes toss them so they can eat them head first.




Thanks for your kind words,


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2021)

Beautiful shot!




Very well done.

Keep posting.


----------



## ISv (Nov 1, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> A couple from my part of the world.
> 
> View attachment 201045
> 
> ...


Distinctly *not* the average!


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 1, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> Thanks for your kind words


Thanks for Your interesting reply!
It's not only important to know one's gear but also the behaviour of the animals.
And these pictures proof both!


----------



## bjd (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi, got a chance to take some close-ups portraits and In-Flight shots of various Raptors at the end of last week.
Mainly R5 with EF 70-200 MK2 and EF 100-400 MK2. They start here on Flickr!


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mFZDEG

Also got to test an RF100-500, unfortunately not on any Birds.

Cheers Brian


----------



## Deleted (Nov 1, 2021)

bjd said:


> Hi, got a chance to take some close-ups portraits and In-Flight shots of various Raptors at the end of last week.
> Mainly R5 with EF 70-200 MK2 and EF 100-400 MK2. They start here on Flickr!
> 
> Also got to test an RF100-500, unfortunately not on any Birds.
> ...


A superb set,


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 1, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> A couple from my part of the world.
> 
> View attachment 201045
> 
> ...


Wow - I don't recall seeing a BIF in front of a huge rainbow background - well done!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 1, 2021)

In our own area of the world (midwest USA), the late-summer season is finally (and belatedly) changing to fall. I do not know 10% of what many who post on here know...but it seems to me that when the seasons change we get different birds in our front-yard tree.

An example?

Today's 'find' was a first for me:






...a yellow bellied sapsucker!?


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2021)

Very nice series, Josephandrews222.


----------



## Click (Nov 1, 2021)

bjd said:


> Hi, got a chance to take some close-ups portraits and In-Flight shots of various Raptors at the end of last week.
> Mainly R5 with EF 70-200 MK2 and EF 100-400 MK2. They start here on Flickr!
> 
> 
> ...



I really like this shot. Well done, bjd.


----------



## ISv (Nov 2, 2021)

Yesterday I went hiking in attempt to find finally (with camera in my hands) the Oahu Elepaio. Didn't happen. Preparing my settings for the complicated light in the rain forest took a shot of White-rumped Shama.
Here is one of them - same file, same settings of the PP software. First one with PL 4 Elite, the second with PL 5 Elite. Just in case it's interesting for anyone deciding to upgrade or not... Not very methodical comparison - I have to try with more noisy files...


----------



## AlanF (Nov 2, 2021)

ISv said:


> Yesterday I went hiking in attempt to find finally (with camera in my hands) the Oahu Elepaio. Didn't happen. Preparing my settings for the complicated light in the rain forest took a shot of White-rumped Shama.
> Here is one of them - same file, same settings of the PP software. First one with PL 4 Elite, the second with PL 5 Elite. Just in case it's interesting for anyone deciding to upgrade or not... Not very methodical comparison - I have to try with more noisy files...
> 
> View attachment 201074
> View attachment 201075


Nice bird. What do you think about PL5 vs 4? DxO has played the same marketing for the past few years. An upgrade in October at a discount for existing users, then on Black Friday a bigger discount.


----------



## ISv (Nov 2, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Nice bird. What do you think about PL5 vs 4? DxO has played the same marketing for the past few years. An upgrade in October at a discount for existing users, then on Black Friday a bigger discount.


I upgraded after coming back from my hike (well, since you didn't get the Elepaio you have to do something else in connection with the photography!). I'm sure my wife would be (extremely) happy I didn't order Z9! These are just first photos in comparison of the both software and as I already mentioned - not at all methodical! If you have the passion to wait for more realistic comparison (!!!! I'm after the IQ! All other upgrades are not essential for me and I will ignore them!!!) You have to wait a bit...


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2021)

Very nice shot, ISv. Congrats on upgrading to PL5. 

Keep posting your pictures.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 2, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> In our own area of the world (midwest USA), the late-summer season is finally (and belatedly) changing to fall. I do not know 10% of what many who post on here know...but it seems to me that when the seasons change we get different birds in our front-yard tree.
> 
> An example?
> 
> ...


Nice shots, juvenile Yellow-bellied Sapsucker.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 2, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Nice bird. What do you think about PL5 vs 4? DxO has played the same marketing for the past few years. An upgrade in October at a discount for existing users, then on Black Friday a bigger discount.


Are you saying that Black Friday is the cheapest day of the year to upgrade from PL4 to PL5? If so, I didn't know that, and am thankful that you mentioned it so I can upgrade then.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2021)

Wood Duck standing on one leg


----------



## AlanF (Nov 2, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Are you saying that Black Friday is the cheapest day of the year to upgrade from PL4 to PL5? If so, I didn't know that, and am thankful that you mentioned it so I can upgrade then.


It was last year and the year before. But past performance... I will take some convincing to upgrade this year as PL4 is so good.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 2, 2021)

AlanF said:


> It was last year and the year before. But past performance... I will take some convincing to upgrade this year as PL4 is so good.


No snark intended: my wife and I have remained married for nearly four decades because I (mostly) admit my mistakes and (perhaps more importantly) get to the point.

AlanF: what does 'PL4' do for you that you might surmise it would do for me?

Repeat: no snark intended.


----------



## dcm (Nov 2, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Are you saying that Black Friday is the cheapest day of the year to upgrade from PL4 to PL5? If so, I didn't know that, and am thankful that you mentioned it so I can upgrade then.


For some companies, Black Friday now seems to be Black November. Discounts already seem to be in place. The upgrade has dropped from $100 to $80, the purchase from $219 to $165. I went ahead and pulled the trigger on my upgrade.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 2, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> No snark intended: my wife and I have remained married for nearly four decades because I (mostly) admit my mistakes and (perhaps more importantly) get to the point.
> 
> AlanF: what does 'PL4' do for you that you might surmise it would do for me?
> 
> Repeat: no snark intended.


Well, we’ve been married for at least a decade and a half more than you so it might help you get there. The main feature for me has been its noise reduction. It’s got me the cleanest images and retained the most detail of any RAW conversion software or jpeg editor I have personally used, and with little effort. There are a couple of reviews just published on its many other features. One in ePhotozine and I think another in dpr, but you can Google for those.


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2021)

Great Blue Heron


----------



## jprusa (Nov 3, 2021)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron
> View attachment 201083


Nice shot Click!


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 3, 2021)

Ruby-crowned Kinglet.


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2021)

Nice!




Well done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Nov 4, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, jprusa.


Thanks Clicl!


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 4, 2021)

A bearded vulture from our local zoo. 
They are the parents of young birds that are returned to the wild in the Bavarian Alps.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2021)

Impressive bird. Nice picture, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 4, 2021)

Click said:


> Impressive bird. Nice picture, Maximilian.


Indeed! 
It is one of the biggest birds of prey in Europe. About the size of the California condor, but not that heavy 
And so beautiful in flight ... 
It's a pity we need to keep it in captive just to save its species.


----------



## Deleted (Nov 4, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> A bearded vulture from our local zoo.
> They are the parents of young birds that are returned to the wild in the Bavarian Alps.
> 
> View attachment 201100


Nice shot there. We have had a couple of wild birds visit the UK in the last year or two. They caused quite a stir for a while with photographers and birders travelling all over the place to see them. I was fortunate that one passed by locally to me. I never realised just how big they are until a buzzard flew near it. Very impressive bird.


----------



## Deleted (Nov 4, 2021)

Taken a while back in Buckinghamshire, UK this bird flew down from a tree to nab some grubs. The sun was very bright on the bird so I had to dial in some - exposure comp very quickly. As the background was woodland in shadow it threw it into darkness. Only had a few seconds to get the shot. I had wanted to get down low but the bird had landed so close I had already zoomed out to get a full body shot then back to 400mm for the portrait. I feared had I move much more I would have spooked the kestrel. So I was content to get this shot.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 4, 2021)

I took out the old DSLR a couple of days ago, wound it up and it still worked. Unusually, I saw a couple of small birds: a Bluetit had bathed and was preening itself, looking a real mess, and my first Brambling for a very long time - I am not limited by gear but the availability of birds at present.


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Nov 5, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> A bearded vulture from our local zoo.
> They are the parents of young birds that are returned to the wild in the Bavarian Alps.
> 
> View attachment 201100


I would like to see it in the nature... Not much chances! Very impressive bird!


----------



## ISv (Nov 5, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> Taken a while back in Buckinghamshire, UK this bird flew down from a tree to nab some grubs. The sun was very bright on the bird so I had to dial in some - exposure comp very quickly. As the background was woodland in shadow it threw it into darkness. Only had a few seconds to get the shot. I had wanted to get down low but the bird had landed so close I had already zoomed out to get a full body shot then back to 400mm for the portrait. I feared had I move much more I would have spooked the kestrel. So I was content to get this shot.
> 
> View attachment 201102



OK - one more of yours very "Distinctly average" shots! If these are your average shots I really would like to see the extraordinary one!


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2021)

+1 

Great bird portrait. Very well done, Distinctly Average.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 5, 2021)

Took out the RF 100-400mm on the R5 for this afternoon's walk. It's such a pleasure carrying so light a camera and lens. Don't believe what TDP writes about its sharpness - look at this (Eurasian) Robin.


----------



## Deleted (Nov 5, 2021)

Nice robin shot. Looks very sharp to me.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2021)

Lovely shot, Alan.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 6, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Took out the RF 100-400mm on the R5 for this afternoon's walk. It's such a pleasure carrying so light a camera and lens. Don't believe what TDP writes about its sharpness - look at this (Eurasian) Robin.
> 
> View attachment 201109


I read the TDP review of this lens. I thought that it was a good review of it, stating that it was a good lens for the money. It even has nano-AF motors and 0.41x max magnification which is really great (especially at such a low price for Canon). I think your photo is excellent, AlanF. This lens looks like a superb small & light 100-400 zoom for Canon!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 6, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I read the TDP review of this lens. I thought that it was a good review of it, stating that it was a good lens for the money. It even has nano-AF motors and 0.41x max magnification which is really great (especially at such a low price for Canon). I think your photo is excellent, AlanF. This lens looks like a superb small & light 100-400 zoom for Canon!


The TDP image quality chart shows it as soft at 400mm. i find it to be as sharp in the centre as the EF100-400mm II, and Canon’s MTF charts, which are reliable, show it to be a sharp lens. TDP gets these image quality charts wrong on occasion - one glaring example is the 400 mm DO II being softer than the 100-400mm II.


----------



## macrunning (Nov 7, 2021)

jprusa said:


> Ruby-crowned Kinglet.
> View attachment 201086


Nice shot. Cool little mohawk he's got going on!


----------



## macrunning (Nov 7, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> Taken a while back in Buckinghamshire, UK this bird flew down from a tree to nab some grubs. The sun was very bright on the bird so I had to dial in some - exposure comp very quickly. As the background was woodland in shadow it threw it into darkness. Only had a few seconds to get the shot. I had wanted to get down low but the bird had landed so close I had already zoomed out to get a full body shot then back to 400mm for the portrait. I feared had I move much more I would have spooked the kestrel. So I was content to get this shot.
> 
> View attachment 201102


Cool shot. I feel like I'm right there having a conversation with him!


----------



## jprusa (Nov 7, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Nice shot. Cool little mohawk he's got going on!


Thanks Macrunning!


----------



## bjd (Nov 7, 2021)

bjd said:


> Hi, got a chance to take some close-ups portraits and In-Flight shots of various Raptors at the end of last week.
> Mainly R5 with EF 70-200 MK2 and EF 100-400 MK2. They start here on Flickr!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the "Likes", I took too many shots that day and have nearly finished sorting them.
The final results are now in two Albums on flickr:









Raptors Thuringia 2021


Explore this photo album by bloedmann999 on Flickr!




www.flickr.com












Raptors Thuringia 2021 (Behind The Scenes)


Some shots showing the Falconers etc.




www.flickr.com





Some of the more interesting Birds were nackered out by the Friday so they were rested, despite that, still great to spend a day
amongst such incredible Birds. I have had a few Birds in my garden that would react to a whistle and take food of my hands. Its
not such a common sight to have a bird flying straight towards you, same here, the Falconers did whatever we asked them to do,
and repeated it until we had the shots. The light was maybe too hard, but the autumn colours were great.

Cheers Brian


----------



## ISv (Nov 7, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Took out the RF 100-400mm on the R5 for this afternoon's walk. It's such a pleasure carrying so light a camera and lens. Don't believe what TDP writes about its sharpness - look at this (Eurasian) Robin.
> 
> View attachment 201109


Beautiful!


----------



## bjd (Nov 7, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> A bearded vulture from our local zoo.
> They are the parents of young birds that are returned to the wild in the Bavarian Alps.
> 
> View attachment 201100


Eagle World near the north tip of Denmark has one that does a mean flying display, unfortunately it has a crush
on this Falconer . No other people or Birds are allowed near him when its around. I'd love to see one in the wild in Germany.



Bearded Vulture by Diane and Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2021)

Nice! Well done, Brian.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm going to submit 3 "winter theme" photos in a local (small Kentucky town) art gallery. It's the kind of thing that only a few will see, so it's nothing special.

I whittled down what I thought might be the best received 5 "winter" photos I have, and wondered what others might think are the best 3 to submit. Since you all here have posted so many beautiful photos (especially of birds, which is why I chose this thread), I was hoping that you might mention which 3 you think might be best received by the public.
















Thanks, & cheers!


----------



## Deleted (Nov 8, 2021)

For me the two standout images are the scarlet bird taking off and the two birds interacting. The first you have got the shutter speed perfect and more importantly, perfect focus on the eyes. The latter I like the moment which tells a story.


----------



## Deleted (Nov 8, 2021)

For me the two standout images are the scarlet bird taking off and the two birds interacting. The first you have got the shutter speed perfect. The latter I like the moment which tells a story


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 8, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> For me the two standout images are the scarlet bird taking off and the two birds interacting. The first you have got the shutter speed perfect and more importantly, perfect focus on the eyes. The latter I like the moment which tells a story.


Thanks, DistinctlyAverage. I also thought these were the 2 best ones, but I never know what others will think until I ask. I know the eye focus isn't perfect on the "in-flight" one, but as it was an unexpected flight launch I think I'm lucky it was "hopefully acceptable" (if not enlarged too much ).


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2021)

Beautiful series. Very well done, usern4cr.


----------



## ISv (Nov 9, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I'm going to submit 3 "winter theme" photos in a local (small Kentucky town) art gallery. It's the kind of thing that only a few will see, so it's nothing special.
> 
> I whittled down what I thought might be the best received 5 "winter" photos I have, and wondered what others might think are the best 3 to submit. Since you all here have posted so many beautiful photos (especially of birds, which is why I chose this thread), I was hoping that you might mention which 3 you think might be best received by the public.
> 
> ...


From my point of view they are all nice. In my mind the two house finches is interesting because of the interaction but stays on 4th place (different people - different taste)!


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 9, 2021)

ISv said:


> From my point of view they are all nice. In my mind the two house finches is interesting because of the interaction but stays on 4th place (different people - different taste)!


Does this mean you like all the other 4 better (including the cat)? I can only submit 3, so I have to pare it down to 3 one way or another.


----------



## EricN (Nov 9, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I'm going to submit 3 "winter theme" photos in a local (small Kentucky town) art gallery. It's the kind of thing that only a few will see, so it's nothing special.
> 
> I whittled down what I thought might be the best received 5 "winter" photos I have, and wondered what others might think are the best 3 to submit. Since you all here have posted so many beautiful photos (especially of birds, which is why I chose this thread), I was hoping that you might mention which 3 you think might be best received by the public.
> 
> ...


2, 4 and 5


----------



## dpc (Nov 9, 2021)

Canada geese standing on the ice down at the local reservoir, November 8th, 2021. These are the first geese I've seen there for weeks. The reservoir was full of blue-green algae this summer and the birds generally kept away.


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2021)

Nice! Well done,dpc.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 9, 2021)

EricN said:


> 2, 4 and 5


Thanks, EricN


----------



## macrunning (Nov 9, 2021)

bjd said:


> Thanks for all the "Likes", I took too many shots that day and have nearly finished sorting them.
> The final results are now in two Albums on flickr:
> 
> 
> ...


Such beautiful birds. Great shots!


----------



## ISO64 (Nov 10, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I'm going to submit 3 "winter theme" photos in a local (small Kentucky town) art gallery. It's the kind of thing that only a few will see, so it's nothing special.
> 
> I whittled down what I thought might be the best received 5 "winter" photos I have, and wondered what others might think are the best 3 to submit. Since you all here have posted so many beautiful photos (especially of birds, which is why I chose this thread), I was hoping that you might mention which 3 you think might be best received by the public.
> 
> ...


1, 2, 4


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 10, 2021)

ISO64 said:


> 1, 2, 4


Thanks, ISO64!




bjd said:


> Thanks for all the "Likes", I took too many shots that day and have nearly finished sorting them.
> The final results are now in two Albums on flickr:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - so many stunning shots! Well done, bjd.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Nov 10, 2021)

1, 3, and 4


----------



## Raptors (Nov 10, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I'm going to submit 3 "winter theme" photos in a local (small Kentucky town) art gallery. It's the kind of thing that only a few will see, so it's nothing special.
> 
> I whittled down what I thought might be the best received 5 "winter" photos I have, and wondered what others might think are the best 3 to submit. Since you all here have posted so many beautiful photos (especially of birds, which is why I chose this thread), I was hoping that you might mention which 3 you think might be best received by the public.
> 
> ...


1,3,5.


----------



## RGB49 (Nov 10, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I'm going to submit 3 "winter theme" photos in a local (small Kentucky town) art gallery. It's the kind of thing that only a few will see, so it's nothing special.
> 
> I whittled down what I thought might be the best received 5 "winter" photos I have, and wondered what others might think are the best 3 to submit. Since you all here have posted so many beautiful photos (especially of birds, which is why I chose this thread), I was hoping that you might mention which 3 you think might be best received by the public.
> 
> ...


1,3 & 4 lovely images


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 10, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> 1, 3, and 4


Thanks, ColorBlindBat!



Raptors said:


> 1,3,5.


Thanks, Raptors!



RGB49 said:


> 1,3 & 4 lovely images


Thanks, RGB49!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 10, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> I'm going to submit 3 "winter theme" photos in a local (small Kentucky town) art gallery. It's the kind of thing that only a few will see, so it's nothing special.
> 
> I whittled down what I thought might be the best received 5 "winter" photos I have, and wondered what others might think are the best 3 to submit. Since you all here have posted so many beautiful photos (especially of birds, which is why I chose this thread), I was hoping that you might mention which 3 you think might be best received by the public.
> 
> ...


1,3,4


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2021)

Mallards resting on the ice of local reservoir yesterday morning...


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2021)

Another nice picture, dpc,


----------



## dpc (Nov 11, 2021)

Group photo: Look at the photographer!


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2021)

Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 11, 2021)

dpc said:


> Group photo: Look at the photographer!
> View attachment 201166


Let me guess - Were you holding a slice of bread at the moment?


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 11, 2021)

AlanF said:


> 1,3,4


Thanks, AlanF!

And thanks to all of you for your inputs. I'll go ahead with 1, 2, and 4.


----------



## ISv (Nov 12, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Let me guess - Were you holding a slice of bread at the moment?


Usually they are impressed enough by you or your big lens (or both... but most probably by the lens: it's a Canon!!!!!!!!!)!


----------



## ISv (Nov 12, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Does this mean you like all the other 4 better (including the cat)? I can only submit 3, so I have to pare it down to 3 one way or another.


Actually I like more 1, 3 and 5. The reason: 2 and 4 are interesting but by one and the same reason. My problem is that looking at them I'm interested for a short time (the action off course!). Looking at 1, 3 and 5 I have my attention captured for much longer time (well, since I'm detail/sharpness maniac it shouldn't be so surprising  - I have more to discover)! For example - with the cat I always want to zoom in the photo to see the structure of that ice crystals (and not only that)!
On other hand since I'm not exposing/selling my photos I have no idea what the "regular (I mean the more abundant) public" will prefer more. And it's what you are in front of! - some other guys in this topic most probably have way more experience than me with this!


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 12, 2021)

ISv said:


> Actually I like more 1, 3 and 5. The reason: 2 and 4 are interesting but by one and the same reason. My problem is that looking at them I'm interested for a short time (the action off course!). Looking at 1, 3 and 5 I have my attention captured for much longer time (well, since I'm detail/sharpness maniac it shouldn't be so surprising  - I have more to discover)! For example - with the cat I always want to zoom in the photo to see the structure of that ice crystals (and not only that)!
> On other hand since I'm not exposing/selling my photos I have no idea what the "regular (I mean the more abundant) public" will prefer more. And it's what you are in front of! - some other guys in this topic most probably have way more experience than me with this!


Thanks for the response, ISv. I like the action of 2 & 4 a lot, but they suffer from lack of sharpness(2) or a distracting background(4). The other 3 are indeed sharp - of those I prefer 1 for a more interesting pose (to me) and 5 (like you) to zoom in on the snowflakes or Ollie(cat) details. But us pixel peepers are definitely not what the general public is. I think they enjoy the overall look and if it resonates with them at a dismally low price then they might consider buying one. But I'm not entering these for money (they probably won't sell any anyway) so I just enjoy showing them off and hearing kind words about them. Photography is, and will always be, just a fun hobby for me.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 13, 2021)

One of the wintering Marbled Godwits paused long enough to catch a few frames of it against the reflection of the Belt of Venus.





R5 600 II w/1.4x 1/60 : f/6.3 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Nicely done, ERHP.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 15, 2021)

A couple of Gadwalls 65m away taken with RF 100-400mm on R5. Usual heavy crop.


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2021)

Beautiful shot, Alan. Lovely reflection.


----------



## tron (Nov 15, 2021)

Alan for the result is more than excellent! 

Now half-joking, heavy crop or not, are you sure that at 65m that these photos aren't taken with the RF100-500 and the RF2X ?  

Fully joking: Doubled with Topaz- Gigapixel 

You have certainly put the new 100-400 to good use...


----------



## AlanF (Nov 15, 2021)

tron said:


> Alan for the result is more than excellent!
> 
> Now half-joking, heavy crop or not, are you sure that at 65m that these photos aren't taken with the RF100-500 and the RF2X ?
> 
> ...


Here is the full image and a screen shot showing the distance. OK, I exaggerated: it was only 64.33m not 65. DxO Deepprime noise reduction and default settings for sharpening.


----------



## Deleted (Nov 15, 2021)

Not too shabby that lens.


----------



## tron (Nov 15, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Here is the full image and a screen shot showing the distance. OK, I exaggerated: it was only 64.33m not 65. DxO Deepprime noise reduction and default settings for sharpening.
> 
> View attachment 201210
> View attachment 201211


Excellent photo as always Alan. Coming back from the second consecutive excursion I feel I want to rest (and PP my photos) so the


AlanF said:


> Here is the full image and a screen shot showing the distance. OK, I exaggerated: it was only 64.33m not 65. DxO Deepprime noise reduction and default settings for sharpening.
> 
> View attachment 201210
> View attachment 201211


Thanks! I guess I had a wrong impression of the distance. I started searching dng images for metadata info about distance and I found a Pelican I shot at 75m at 500mm and I made sense of the distance.

Here at 100% crop


and here the full frame:



So thanks for that. I was under the impression that the distances had to be closer. I had to read it to believe it was 75.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 15, 2021)

tron said:


> Excellent photo as always Alan. Coming back from the second consecutive excursion I feel I want to rest (and PP my photos) so the
> 
> Thanks! I guess I had a wrong impression of the distance. I started searching dng images for metadata info about distance and I found a Pelican I shot at 75m at 500mm and I made sense of the distance.
> 
> ...


I like the full frame.


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2021)

Excellent result. Well done, tron.


----------



## EricN (Nov 16, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I like the full frame.


I came from painting and feel by cropping down to see the details, we're missing out on the larger compositions.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 16, 2021)

EricN said:


> I came from painting and feel by cropping down to see the details, we're missing out on the larger compositions.


I came from birding, and from your posts I guess we have converged and agree that both have their places: on the one hand the bird as dominant subject, on the other hand the scene, but composition for both.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 16, 2021)

Some bright sun early this morning, and I decided to wheel out the RF 800 (I was on my bike). I have mixed feelings about the lens. Even though it's lighter than the RF 100-500mm + TC, it feels a lot heavier to hand hold steady as the weight is further forward, and the IS is not as good. But, it delivers the goods and I was able to frame and get a sharp shot of a Starling in an autumnal setting (heavily cropped).


----------



## Click (Nov 16, 2021)

Another very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Nov 17, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot. Nicely done, ERHP.





ERHP said:


> One of the wintering Marbled Godwits paused long enough to catch a few frames of it against the reflection of the Belt of Venus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it!


----------



## ISv (Nov 17, 2021)

tron said:


> Excellent photo as always Alan. Coming back from the second consecutive excursion I feel I want to rest (and PP my photos) so the
> 
> Thanks! I guess I had a wrong impression of the distance. I started searching dng images for metadata info about distance and I found a Pelican I shot at 75m at 500mm and I made sense of the distance.
> 
> ...



You may get the sense of the distance but you hardly can get a sense for the real conditions between the object and your lens: The temperature of the ground/water and the difference between that temperature and the temperature of the air above are of the most important variables of what I call "air quality". It's a complex of variables but these are the most important to me. Even at 20-30 meters distance with the same lens/camera you may get rather different (I mean very bad...) results at worst conditions. And even 6-10 meters in extreme conditions are something you simply can't (completely) eliminate no meter of what lens you are using! On other hand - at that long distances even not that big disturbance in the air could have a devastating effect on your photos - too much disturbed air between the object and the lens. 
My point is that for these distances yours and Alan's photos are reasonable good but you hardly can expect the same results at different conditions (and it's not necessarily your lens foul).


----------



## tron (Nov 17, 2021)

ISv said:


> You may get the sense of the distance but you hardly can get a sense for the real conditions between the object and your lens: The temperature of the ground/water and the difference between that temperature and the temperature of the air above are of the most important variables of what I call "air quality". It's a complex of variables but these are the most important to me. Even at 20-30 meters distance with the same lens/camera you may get rather different (I mean very bad...) results at worst conditions. And even 6-10 meters in extreme conditions are something you simply can't (completely) eliminate no meter of what lens you are using! On other hand - at that long distances even not that big disturbance in the air could have a devastating effect on your photos - too much disturbed air between the object and the lens.
> My point is that for these distances yours and Alan's photos are reasonable good but you hardly can expect the same results at different conditions (and it's not necessarily your lens foul).


I remember 5.5 years ago I took some shots at noon and all my gear seemed like garbage. I used it in the afternoon and all was well 

That comes back as an issue sometimes because I cannot always shoot only in the morning and/or in the afternoon.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 17, 2021)

Another autumnal shot, this time back with the RF 100-500mm + 2xTC. Chaffinches have been rare this year and last, but this male was on my apple tree for quite a while, allowing me to change lenses and compare with the RF 800mm and RF 800mm + 1.4xTC. Not much to choose between them in practice.


----------



## tron (Nov 17, 2021)

It's nice when birds "cooperate" with us


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2021)

Beautiful shot. Lovely colours. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Another autumnal shot, this time back with the RF 100-500mm + 2xTC. Chaffinches have been rare this year and last, but this male was on my apple tree for quite a while, allowing me to change lenses and compare with the RF 800mm and RF 800mm + 1.4xTC. Not much to choose between them in practice.
> 
> View attachment 201239


Beautiful Fall colors, AlanF!


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 20, 2021)

AlanF said:


> A couple of Gadwalls 65m away taken with RF 100-400mm on R5. Usual heavy crop.
> 
> View attachment 201208


Heavy crop?
No, very heavy crop!
This lens is much better than I thought! My GAS sets in...


----------



## ISv (Nov 21, 2021)

Another photos of the Rudy Turnstone...
There was nothing more interesting on the beach that I walked today.
If there is something that I really don't like in 500mm PF is the rendering of the strong highlights in the bokeh: partially onion-shaped on the periphery, kind of net-shaped elsewhere (and it was expected!)...
On other hand I would imagine walking the sand of the beach with 500mm f4 -significantly difficult (but depends how much you have to walk there)!
The first photo I already posted before - Pacific Golden Plover, after that is a photo where I tried to soften at least the brighter spots (PF 5 I thing? - local adjustments). When that spots are not that much you have a chance to do something in PP.
And the last two are the Rudy Turnstone from today - that nasty spots are too much to even try!


----------



## Ivan Muller (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 21, 2021)

...an ordinary House Sparrow trying to look a little less ordinary so as to attract the attention of the ladies:


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2021)

ISv said:


> Another photos of the Rudy Turnstone...
> There was nothing more interesting on the beach that I walked today.
> If there is something that I really don't like in 500mm PF is the rendering of the strong highlights in the bokeh: partially onion-shaped on the periphery, kind of net-shaped elsewhere (and it was expected!)...
> On other hand I would imagine walking the sand of the beach with 500mm f4 -significantly difficult (but depends how much you have to walk there)!
> ...


All lenses are a compromise. The 500PF has the great advantages of being light and very sharp and you can carry it with you easily. But, its weaknesses are with strong backlighting and sometimes with highlights - a small price to pay. Nice shots anyway.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 21, 2021)

Ivan Muller said:


> View attachment 201277
> View attachment 201276
> 
> View attachment 201278
> ...


What can I say?
Simply excellent!


----------



## HenryL (Nov 21, 2021)

Ivan Muller said:


> View attachment 201277
> View attachment 201276
> 
> View attachment 201278
> ...


Ivan, those are some lovely photos. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2021)

ISv said:


> Another photos of the Rudy Turnstone...
> There was nothing more interesting on the beach that I walked today.
> If there is something that I really don't like in 500mm PF is the rendering of the strong highlights in the bokeh: partially onion-shaped on the periphery, kind of net-shaped elsewhere (and it was expected!)...
> On other hand I would imagine walking the sand of the beach with 500mm f4 -significantly difficult (but depends how much you have to walk there)!
> ...




Very nice series, ISv. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, Ivan.


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2021)

Nice shot, Josephandres.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 21, 2021)

Ivan Muller said:


> View attachment 201277
> View attachment 201276
> 
> View attachment 201278
> ...


Your photos are really stunning, Ivan! Thanks for posting


----------



## AlanF (Nov 21, 2021)

I went to a nature reserve just for a walk as I usually find very few birds there but was really pleased to come across a Goosander (Merganser) as I have rarely seen one. As a bonus, there was a Marsh Harrier as well. (R5 +100-500mm + 1.4x).


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice shots, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Nov 22, 2021)

Ivan Muller said:


> View attachment 201277
> View attachment 201276
> 
> View attachment 201278
> ...


Grate photos!


----------



## ISv (Nov 22, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I went to a nature reserve just for a walk as I usually find very few birds there but was really pleased to come across a Goosander (Merganser) as I have rarely seen one. As a bonus, there was a Marsh Harrier as well. (R5 +100-500mm + 1.4x).
> 
> View attachment 201297
> View attachment 201298


Well, if you don't go out you have no chance to take a photos like these!
If you go out and look around you may get photos like these (or worst or better) - unfortunately not always but I'm sure every one got the logic! Staying home is just boring!


----------



## ISv (Nov 22, 2021)

Today I got just two species of birds: First one in the BIF topic and here are the "stationary" (huh, kind of...).
The "mirror slapping" has (at least sometimes!) it's advantage - birds are getting synchronized looking at what made the noise!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 22, 2021)

ISv said:


> Today I got just two species of birds: First one in the BIF topic and here are the "stationary" (huh, kind of...).
> The "mirror slapping" has (at least sometimes!) it's advantage - birds are getting synchronized looking at what made the noise!
> 
> View attachment 201309
> View attachment 201310


You know I love Java Sparrows, so thanks!


----------



## ISv (Nov 22, 2021)

AlanF said:


> You know I love Java Sparrows, so thanks!


Yes, I know -and you are welcome! Not my best quality photos of the Javas but these are the more "interesting"?


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2021)

Lovely shots. Nicely one, ISv.


----------



## Deleted (Nov 22, 2021)

A few martins collecting nesting material earlier this year. Had to lay in the mud to get these but got lucky when they came very close.


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2021)

Beautiful series, ISv. I especially like the last picture. Well done!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 22, 2021)

Visited the Wildfowl and Wetland Trust site in Welney in Norfolk. Migrant birds descend on it in November for the winter, flying in from Russia, Iceland and northern countries. It has overcome my bird famine. Here is a selection. First, a view from the major hide. Then the reason why the birds are flying, a Marsh Harrier. Canada and Greylag geese flying. A male Pochard, and unusually a female as well - they normally winter in Spain. Great light for the 100-500 on the R5.


----------



## Click (Nov 22, 2021)

Beautiful series, Alan.


----------



## macrunning (Nov 23, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Another autumnal shot, this time back with the RF 100-500mm + 2xTC. Chaffinches have been rare this year and last, but this male was on my apple tree for quite a while, allowing me to change lenses and compare with the RF 800mm and RF 800mm + 1.4xTC. Not much to choose between them in practice.
> 
> View attachment 201239


Beautiful Alan!


----------



## Ivan Muller (Nov 23, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Ivan, those are some lovely photos. Thank you for sharing!


Thanks! For some reason my 'story' didn't get included...I started bird photography as hobby in January this year ( because of covid restricting my usual travel photogrpahy) and my goto place for birds apart from my garden is the Rietvlei Nature Reserve 10min drive from my home...there are more than 200 species to be found there plus some animals like rhino, eland, cheetah, zebra etc.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Nov 23, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Your photos are really stunning, Ivan! Thanks for posting


Thanks!


----------



## Ivan Muller (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi, everyone! I'm new at bird photography (although not new at photography) having started this year in January because covid put severe restrictions on my people and travel photography and , after a lifetime of photography, I at last got myself a long lens. Having a fabulous nature reserve right on my doorstep really helped getting this very addictive hobby going...the Rietvlei Nature Reserve is a mere 10min drive from my home and I try and go a few times a week. October saw controlled burning and as its the beginning of summer and rains everything is uncharacteristically green and with the migratory birds returning I'm hopeful for some great photography opportunities. Here are some more from October...


----------



## Click (Nov 23, 2021)

Great shots. Ivan.


----------



## Deleted (Nov 23, 2021)

Love the swallows in particular. Great set Ivan


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 23, 2021)

Ivan Muller said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm new at bird photography (although not new at photography) having started this year in January because covid put severe restrictions on my people and travel photography and , after a lifetime of photography, I at last got myself a long lens. Having a fabulous nature reserve right on my doorstep really helped getting this very addictive hobby going...the Rietvlei Nature Reserve is a mere 10min drive from my home and I try and go a few times a week. October saw controlled burning and as its the beginning of summer and rains everything is uncharacteristically green and with the migratory birds returning I'm hopeful for some great photography opportunities. Here are some more from October...
> 
> View attachment 201336
> View attachment 201337
> ...


Really beautiful photos, Ivan!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 23, 2021)

CR is downloading so slowly I can't see the images. This happens periodically. Does anyone else notice it?


----------



## EricN (Nov 23, 2021)

AlanF said:


> CR is downloading so slowly I can't see the images. This happens periodically. Does anyone else notice it?


It happens periodically for me too. Also advertisements from Chevrolet freeze the forum's pages and I have to reload.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 25, 2021)

A bald eagle in flight from last weekend.
R5 + RF100-500 + 2xTC @1000mm


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2021)

That's a beautiful shot. Well done, bhf3737.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 25, 2021)

bhf3737 said:


> A bald eagle in flight from last weekend.
> R5 + RF100-500 + 2xTC @1000mm
> View attachment 201353


Beautiful eagle shot, bhf3737!


----------



## gruhl28 (Nov 25, 2021)

AlanF said:


> CR is downloading so slowly I can't see the images. This happens periodically. Does anyone else notice it?


I’ve found that the whole site has been very slow lately on Chrome on an iPad, but it's been fine for me on a PC. Chrome hasn't worked well on the iPad for years, but this site has been much worse than other sites only for the last month or two.


----------



## Deleted (Nov 25, 2021)

Just a five min walk from my house is a town park where this bird has been quite approachable. Would be rude not to take the opportunity for a few shots.


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2021)

Great shot, Distinctly Average.


----------



## Deleted (Nov 25, 2021)

Click said:


> Great shot, Distinctly Average.


Thanks. It was a joy to photograph


----------



## AlanF (Nov 25, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> Just a five min walk from my house is a town park where this bird has been quite approachable. Would be rude not to take the opportunity for a few shots.
> 
> 
> View attachment 201366


I think they are our favourite local bird to photograph, competing with the raptors.


----------



## Deleted (Nov 26, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I think they are our favourite local bird to photograph, competing with the raptors.


Yes. We have been very lucky the past few years with these.


----------



## ISv (Nov 28, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> A few martins collecting nesting material earlier this year. Had to lay in the mud to get these but got lucky when they came very close.
> 
> View attachment 201322
> View attachment 201323
> ...


I think you got what you pay for (and looking at the photos you got them on reasonable price!
Your luck was mostly on the last shot - did you track it coming to you from some distance? If not - that's a lot of luck! And if it was actually taking off - I don't know what to say...


----------



## ISv (Nov 28, 2021)

Ivan Muller said:


> Thanks! For some reason my 'story' didn't get included...I started bird photography as hobby in January this year ( because of covid restricting my usual travel photogrpahy) and my goto place for birds apart from my garden is the Rietvlei Nature Reserve 10min drive from my home...there are more than 200 species to be found there plus some animals like rhino, eland, cheetah, zebra etc.


"Rietvlei Nature Reserve 10min drive from my home." 
You are just in the spot for plenty of photos!
Please, make more photos of the Greater Striped Swallow - you posted one on page 1235 - such a beautiful bird!


----------



## ERHP (Nov 28, 2021)

Spent about two hours sitting with this female Northern Harrier. Just before the sun set she did some stretching.





R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/200 : f/9 : ISO 800


----------



## Deleted (Nov 28, 2021)

ISv said:


> I think you got what you pay for (and looking at the photos you got them on reasonable price!
> Your luck was mostly on the last shot - did you track it coming to you from some distance? If not - that's a lot of luck! And if it was actually taking off - I don't know what to say...


Thanks. It was taking off. I got used to focusing a little to the front then hitting the shutter as they took flight.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2021)

Great shot, ERHP!


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 28, 2021)

ERHP said:


> Spent about two hours sitting with this female Northern Harrier. Just before the sun set she did some stretching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lighting on this is great, EHRP!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2021)

I gave my wife the R6 + RF 100-400mm today, and she loves them. Here are a couple of her first shots: a Mute Swan Cygnet close up, and a Mute Swan flying at the very far side of the lake, just occupying a few pixels.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2021)

Two very nice shots. Well done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2021)

Click said:


> Two very nice shots. Well done, Alan.


It's well done my wife. I quickly showed her the two back focus buttons and set up the C1, C2 and C3 modes for different exposure situations and she immediately took to it. I am really impressed by the R6, and this 100-400 delivers the goods.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2021)

I apologize to your wife. Well done, Mrs Alan.


----------



## ISv (Nov 29, 2021)

My only birds for the weekend - bunch of Red-vented Bulbuls feeding on the fruits of (still unknown for me) tree - I'm working on this...
Edited: the tree looks like something from Sapindaceae but I can't get any further.


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2021)

Very nice series, ISv. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 29, 2021)

Some more outings with the RF 100-400mm on the R6, this time with the RF 1.4xTC at 560mm f/11. These are more shots from my wife. I took identical shots standing next to her with the RF 100-500mm on the R5 at 500mm f/7.1. The quality of the two combos is indistinguishable. Here is a variety of 100% crops, varying from extreme cropping to closer. 1 pixel here is 1 pixel of the original.


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2021)

Very nice shots. I especially like the first one.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 29, 2021)

The previous post was to show that the el cheapo lens delivers the goods with a TC on the low resolution body. And now for something that looks garbage but is in fact bloody marvellous. I glimpsed through a double-glazed window at dusk with considerable cloud, a Great Spotted Woodpecker on our feeder, 15m away. I grabbed the R6+1.4xTC+RF 100-400mm, and took a quick hand-held shot at 1/100s. Auto iso jumped to 25,600! This is a crop where the bird occupies only 800x400px. I am blown over by what this gear can do.


----------



## dcm (Nov 29, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The previous post was to show that the el cheapo lens delivers the goods with a TC on the low resolution body. And now for something that looks garbage but is in fact bloody marvellous. I glimpsed through a double-glazed window at dusk with considerable cloud, a Greater Spotted Woodpecker on our feeder, 15m away. I grabbed the R6+1.4xTC+RF 100-400mm, and took a quick hand-held shot at 1/100s. Auto iso jumped to 25,600! This is a crop where the bird occupies only 800x400px. I am blown over by what this gear can do.



Still consider it "el cheapo" (something that is inexpensive and typically of inferior quality)? 

Haven't tried the RF 1.4x extender on the RF 100-400 yet, but it does well on the RF 800.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 29, 2021)

dcm said:


> Still consider it "el cheapo" (something that is inexpensive and typically of inferior quality)?
> 
> Haven't tried the RF 1.4x extender on the RF 100-400 yet, but it does well on the RF 800.


Cheap and good not cheap and nasty!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 30, 2021)

Yellow-Rumped Warbler:









...and: do the facts presented in the linked article below match up with the observations of those who post here?



https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2021/11/28/bird-feeder-pecking-order/


----------



## jjbernali (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello to all. this is my first post I've been reading this forum and looking at your delighfull pictures for a while. I'm from Colombia and wanted to start sharing some of my bird pictures.

_Lesbia victoriae_ (Black-tailed Trainbearer)



_Grallaria quitensis_ (Tawny Antpitta)




_Zonotrichia capensis_ (Rufous-collared Sparrow) quite common in south america and an iconic bird of my city


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2021)

Very nice pictures, jjbernali.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2021)

Lovely series, josephandrews.


----------



## usern4cr (Nov 30, 2021)

jjbernali said:


> Hello to all. this is my first post I've been reading this forum and looking at your delighfull pictures for a while. I'm from Colombia and wanted to start sharing some of my bird pictures.
> 
> _Lesbia victoriae_ (Black-tailed Trainbearer)
> View attachment 201477
> ...


Beatiful birds, jjbernali! It will be a pleasure to see the birds from Columbia, as they will be quite new & exotic to me! Thanks!


----------



## macrunning (Nov 30, 2021)

Ivan Muller said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm new at bird photography (although not new at photography) having started this year in January because covid put severe restrictions on my people and travel photography and , after a lifetime of photography, I at last got myself a long lens. Having a fabulous nature reserve right on my doorstep really helped getting this very addictive hobby going...the Rietvlei Nature Reserve is a mere 10min drive from my home and I try and go a few times a week. October saw controlled burning and as its the beginning of summer and rains everything is uncharacteristically green and with the migratory birds returning I'm hopeful for some great photography opportunities. Here are some more from October...
> 
> View attachment 201336
> View attachment 201337
> ...


Great captures Ivan!


----------



## macrunning (Nov 30, 2021)

ISv said:


> My only birds for the weekend - bunch of Red-vented Bulbuls feeding on the fruits of (still unknown for me) tree - I'm working on this...
> Edited: the tree looks like something from Sapindaceae but I can't get any further.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice set of photos. Great color.


----------



## macrunning (Nov 30, 2021)

jjbernali said:


> Hello to all. this is my first post I've been reading this forum and looking at your delighfull pictures for a while. I'm from Colombia and wanted to start sharing some of my bird pictures.
> 
> _Lesbia victoriae_ (Black-tailed Trainbearer)
> View attachment 201477
> ...


Nice shots!


----------



## macrunning (Dec 1, 2021)

I haven't been getting out as much because the weather has changed to rainy/cold season here in the PNW but I caught this beautiful little song sparrow the other morning chirping away. Was able to see his breath while he chirped but not sure I captured very well so just going to post this one for now. Shot with the RF100-500 @ 500mm 1/500th , F11 and ISO 8000. Used DxO PureRaw before making LR edits.


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2021)

Nice shot, macrunning.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 1, 2021)

...the last day of November brought several species of birds to our front yard tree, including this cedar waxwing: the time between the two images--0.17 seconds apart


----------



## macrunning (Dec 1, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice shot, macrunning.


Thanks Click


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2021)

Nice pictures, josephandrews.

The first one is Donald Trump, the second one is Joe Biden.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 1, 2021)

The sun shone briefly this afternoon and lit up a Blue Tit. I just happened to have the 800/11 on the R5.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 1, 2021)

A Yellow-Bellied Sapsucker--drilling down and "movin' on up (to the East Side)"...


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The sun shone briefly this afternoon and lit up a Blue Tit. I just happened to have the 800/11 on the R5.




Lovely shot. nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2021)

Very nice pictures, josephandrews. I especially like the first one.


----------



## macrunning (Dec 1, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The sun shone briefly this afternoon and lit up a Blue Tit. I just happened to have the 800/11 on the R5.
> 
> View attachment 201485


What a beauty! Nice shot.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 1, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The sun shone briefly this afternoon and lit up a Blue Tit. I just happened to have the 800/11 on the R5.
> 
> View attachment 201485


A truly beautiful photo - subject & background, AlanF!


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 2, 2021)

every fall I get a hummy that decides to own my feeder.. this is this year's.


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2021)

Beautiful shots, snappy604. I especially like the second one. Well done!


----------



## ERHP (Dec 2, 2021)

A bit after sunrise this female American Kestrel started her warmup and stretch for a busy day.




R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2021)

Fabulous light and detail on the bird. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## macrunning (Dec 2, 2021)

ERHP said:


> A bit after sunrise this female American Kestrel started her warmup and stretch for a busy day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## macrunning (Dec 2, 2021)

A pretty common Dark Eyed Junco waiting for his chance at the feeder.


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2021)

Very nice shot, macrunning.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 3, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Beautiful!





macrunning said:


> A pretty common Dark Eyed Junco waiting for his chance at the feeder.
> View attachment 201498


Beautiful, macrunning! The evergreen really adds to the photo.


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 3, 2021)

my volunteer back for some more.. playing around trying to learn to optimize.. seems to be correct that higher ISO is better than wide open aperture. This time 840mm via sigma 150-600C + Sigma 1.4x TC with EF-RF adapter on R5 and then cropped and edited some via On1 2022

lil guy likes 2 different perches hence the blue vs green.. fairly consistent on these.

took lots of photos to get his irridescent colours to show up.. they're very directional and maybe seems to be able to control it to some extent?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 3, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> my volunteer back for some more.. playing around trying to learn to optimize.. seems to be correct that higher ISO is better than wide open aperture. This time 840mm via sigma 150-600C + Sigma 1.4x TC with EF-RF adapter on R5 and then cropped and edited some via On1 2022
> 
> lil guy likes 2 different perches hence the blue vs green.. fairly consistent on these.
> 
> ...


Why don't we have hummers over here? I love these photos.


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Why don't we have hummers over here? I love these photos.


You don't have hummingbirds in England?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 3, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> You don't have hummingbirds in England?


Sadly no. Hummingbirds have never been found in the wild in Europe.


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2021)

Great shots! Well done, snappy604.


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Sadly no. Hummingbirds have never been found in the wild in Europe.


whoa! did not know, sadness. They're very pretty. Pretty common around here


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Sadly no. Hummingbirds have never been found in the wild in Europe.


Wow - that's really surprising! I'd think that the south of Europe would be plenty warm for them. Are there other continents that don't have them?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 3, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Wow - that's really surprising! I'd think that the south of Europe would be plenty warm for them. Are there other continents that don't have them?


Nowhere but the Americas.


----------



## EricN (Dec 3, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Wow - that's really surprising! I'd think that the south of Europe would be plenty warm for them. Are there other continents that don't have them?


Wikipedia says they are only from the Americas. Now, I feel lucky!


----------



## macrunning (Dec 4, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Beautiful, macrunning! The evergreen really adds to the photo.


Thank you


----------



## ISv (Dec 4, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, josephandrews.
> 
> The first one is Donald Trump, the second one is Joe Biden.


I see more layers in your humor... And I like it!


----------



## ISv (Dec 4, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The sun shone briefly this afternoon and lit up a Blue Tit. I just happened to have the 800/11 on the R5.
> 
> View attachment 201485


Beautiful! I love this photo!


----------



## ISv (Dec 4, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> A truly beautiful photo - subject & background, AlanF!


Add the colo(u)rs - warming up (right now we have here the first serious cold front for the season...)!


----------



## ISv (Dec 4, 2021)

ERHP said:


> A bit after sunrise this female American Kestrel started her warmup and stretch for a busy day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot! The bird, the colors and detail and even that branch!


----------



## ISv (Dec 4, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Sadly no. Hummingbirds have never been found in the wild in Europe.


But there are fossils found in Europe!


----------



## EricN (Dec 4, 2021)

ISv said:


> But there are fossils found in Europe!


The plot thickens!


----------



## Deleted (Dec 4, 2021)

Got lots of abuse for photographing these by birders as it is a red listed bird. They were not disturbed and I just got the shots by walking along a public footpath. Great little birds.


----------



## macrunning (Dec 4, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> Got lots of abuse for photographing these by birders as it is a red listed bird. They were not disturbed and I just got the shots by walking along a public footpath. Great little birds.
> 
> View attachment 201524
> View attachment 201525


Cool shots. So what kind of bird is it?


----------



## Deleted (Dec 4, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Cool shots. So what kind of bird is it?


Thanks. They are male dartford warblers. A few years ago numbers here were very low but they have increased nicely .


----------



## AlanF (Dec 4, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> Got lots of abuse for photographing these by birders as it is a red listed bird. They were not disturbed and I just got the shots by walking along a public footpath. Great little birds.
> 
> View attachment 201524
> View attachment 201525


Lovely shots of a bird I have seen on only two occasions.


----------



## ISv (Dec 5, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> Got lots of abuse for photographing these by birders as it is a red listed bird. They were not disturbed and I just got the shots by walking along a public footpath. Great little birds.
> 
> View attachment 201524
> View attachment 201525


I don't know were you took the photos but in general their population is considered not threatened. In some countries off course they may exist in low numbers and locally considered "threatened".
Anyway - nice shots! And I think some people are over reacting (may be just to show how careful to the nature they are and how "bad" you are...) but they are usually misinformed (or simply uneducated) about the *given* bird behavior: I don't think the warblers are between the bird species that would get scared by someone taking photos of them from reasonable distance. I have seen many warblers back in Europe foraging 6-8 (and even less!) meters next to me without any stress! They wouldn't be so sure if there is a natural predator around but no one of these "very concerned birders" will say "kill the predators" because it's not the "right agenda"! My own principle is to respect the nests (keep reasonable distance from them) and the offspring.


----------



## ISv (Dec 5, 2021)

Today I went to a local park - mostly for the walk. Met a friend and we seat on a bench to talk. After 5-10 minutes some birds approached (probably thinking we are harmless). Pure birds didn't know we are "armed and dangerous" - both of us were with cameras !
Here are some "portraits" taken from short distances.


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice series, ISv. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2021)

Distinctly Average said:


> Got lots of abuse for photographing these by birders as it is a red listed bird. They were not disturbed and I just got the shots by walking along a public footpath. Great little birds.




Beautiful shots!


----------



## candyman (Dec 5, 2021)

ISv said:


> Today I went to a local park - mostly for the walk. Met a friend and we seat on a bench to talk. After 5-10 minutes some birds approached (probably thinking we are harmless). Pure birds didn't know we are "armed and dangerous" - both of us were with cameras !
> Here are some "portraits" taken from short distances.


Nice portraits. Great details!


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 5, 2021)

ISv said:


> Today I went to a local park - mostly for the walk. Met a friend and we seat on a bench to talk. After 5-10 minutes some birds approached (probably thinking we are harmless). Pure birds didn't know we are "armed and dangerous" - both of us were with cameras !
> Here are some "portraits" taken from short distances.
> 
> View attachment 201526
> ...


Great photos, and I agree with the comment of your "great details"! Beautiful, ISv!


----------



## Deleted (Dec 5, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Lovely shots of a bird I have seen on only two occasions.


Thanks AlanF. Saw my first at Rainham, just a single bird that visited for a few days. Since then I have regularly seen them at Thursley Common while visiting Colin. Numbers are good there.


ISv said:


> I don't know were you took the photos but in general their population is considered not threatened. In some countries off course they may exist in low numbers and locally considered "threatened".
> Anyway - nice shots! And I think some people are over reacting (may be just to show how careful to the nature they are and how "bad" you are...) but they are usually misinformed (or simply uneducated) about the *given* bird behavior: I don't think the warblers are between the bird species that would get scared by someone taking photos of them from reasonable distance. I have seen many warblers back in Europe foraging 6-8 (and even less!) meters next to me without any stress! They wouldn't be so sure if there is a natural predator around but no one of these "very concerned birders" will say "kill the predators" because it's not the "right agenda"! My own principle is to respect the nests (keep reasonable distance from them) and the offspring.


Thanks. Here in the UK they are red listed. We have few areas of suitable habitat as well as populations being damaged by fires. Numbers have risen though.


Click said:


> Beautiful shots!


Thank you.


----------



## Deleted (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice set ISv. Particularly like the detail on the dove.


----------



## macrunning (Dec 5, 2021)

ISv said:


> Today I went to a local park - mostly for the walk. Met a friend and we seat on a bench to talk. After 5-10 minutes some birds approached (probably thinking we are harmless). Pure birds didn't know we are "armed and dangerous" - both of us were with cameras !
> Here are some "portraits" taken from short distances.
> 
> View attachment 201526
> ...


Nice shots. I like the first one the most only because I've never seen one!


----------



## macrunning (Dec 5, 2021)

This is a shot of an Annas Hummingbird from the end of Aug. Everday this little fellah would perch atop our lilac tree and hang out most of the day while dropping down to the hummingbird feeder. I hope he comes back next year.


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2021)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, macrunning.


----------



## Deleted (Dec 5, 2021)

macrunning said:


> This is a shot of an Annas Hummingbird from the end of Aug. Everday this little fellah would perch atop our lilac tree and hang out most of the day while dropping down to the hummingbird feeder. I hope he comes back next year.
> View attachment 201535


Lovely shot. Wish we had hummers here.


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 5, 2021)

EricN said:


> The plot thickens!


probably were a delicacy ;-)


----------



## HenryL (Dec 5, 2021)

We had an atypically warm morning today, it definitely called for a stroll in the park. Plenty of waterfowl...very crowded . All photos SOOC jpg just resized for upload here. R3 + 100-500 + TC.



Some of them had a slight attitude though...



Not my favorite bird (and not waterfowl), but the little guy insisted on posing...



Warm enough for a swim...


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2021)

Very nice series, HenryL. I really like the first picture.


----------



## macrunning (Dec 7, 2021)

HenryL said:


> We had an atypically warm morning today, it definitely called for a stroll in the park. Plenty of waterfowl...very crowded . All photos SOOC jpg just resized for upload here. R3 + 100-500 + TC.
> View attachment 201537
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots! I really like that first one.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 7, 2021)

Still not out and about too much. Here's one from 2016. Maribou Stork from Lake Chamo in Ethiopia. Was a 5Diii with EF 100-400 II at about 70m distant then cropping.


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2021)

Nice shot, JPAZ.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 7, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> View attachment 201570
> 
> 
> Still not out and about too much. Here's one from 2016. Maribou Stork from Lake Chamo in Ethiopia


The way things are going, it looks like reminiscing is the only way for some of us! Nice memory.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 7, 2021)

Let's start reminiscing. I'll see if I can match others reminiscing. Here's my one and only Maribou Stork, from April 2011 in South Africa with a 7D and EF 70-200mm IS.


----------



## macrunning (Dec 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Let's start reminiscing. I'll see if I can match others reminiscing. Here's my one and only Maribou Stork, from April 2011 in South Africa with a 7D and EF 70-200mm IS.
> 
> View attachment 201573


Haha look at that hairdo! He's a regular ol' Albert Einstein. lol


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 8, 2021)

Ah, a stroll down memory lane........From the same trip to Ethiopia: African Fish Eagle using 5Diii and EF 100-400 hand held at about 100m. All of these shots make me appreciate my present kit more and more.


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2021)

Nice! Well done, JPAZ.

Thanks for sharing your pictures with us.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 8, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> View attachment 201582
> 
> 
> Ah, a stroll down memory lane........From the same trip to Ethiopia: African Fish Eagle using 5Diii and EF 100-400 hand held at about 100m. All of these shots make me appreciate my present kit more and more.


That brings back great memories of Tanzania two years ago. A couple of African Sea Eagles (5DSR + 100-400mm II).


----------



## Click (Dec 8, 2021)

Nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Deleted (Dec 8, 2021)

Love the eagle shots from both of you. Very nice.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 9, 2021)

Really like @AlanF eagle shots. Everyone who posts here has some fabulous shots. 

Still going through my old stuff. Here's a Fork Tailed Drongo from the Omo Valley in Ethiopia.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 9, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> View attachment 201587
> 
> 
> Really like @AlanF eagle shots. Everyone who posts here has some fabulous shots.
> ...


That's a really nice shot. I've never had a good one of a Drongo, and I didn't think I had seen a Fork Tailed. But, digging deep I found this one taken in Mysore 2016 with a 7DII and 100-400mm II. It must be Fork Tailed Drongo.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2021)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Still going through my old stuff. Here's a Fork Tailed Drongo from the Omo Valley in Ethiopia.




Lovely shot. Nicely done, JPAZ.


----------



## Deleted (Dec 10, 2021)

Back to Blighty, a few from the coast.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2021)

Beautiful series. I really like your pictures. Well done, Distinctly Average.


----------



## ERHP (Dec 10, 2021)

Spent a day in the local mountains to get away from the marine layer. Of the shots I took, I really liked this Hermit Thrush in the filtered late afternoon light when it hopped up on the branch after foraging. 




R5 600 II w/1.4X 1/320 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2021)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## ISv (Dec 12, 2021)

!
The juveniles of Java Sparrows are not that colorful but still interesting (the last photo).


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2021)

Lovely series! Nicely done, ISv.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 12, 2021)

A few years ago I posted pix here of a bald eagle perched on one of the two dolphins that adorn the top of the Disney World Dolphin hotel.

No bald eagle in sight this year at the very same hotel--instead, an osprey.

Images obtained using M6MkII and [1] EF 70-300II (300mm*1.6), [2] 70-300II (70mm*1.6) (both EF/EF-M adapted) and [3] 11-22 (21mm*1.6).

[1] (cropped):





[2] ooc jpeg (downsized):





[3] ooc jpeg (downsized):




Bald Eagle link here:





__





There will be an EOS M/EF-M announcement this year [CR1]


...I'm interested in reading more about your upgrade. Thanks for posting. Well, I do miss the size of the M50. Not that the RP is huge or anything, but when you include the lens size.. the M series is very nice. I will miss that when out and about. Even around the house with the kids, it's a...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## AlanF (Dec 12, 2021)

Nice surprise today on a local walk. A Grey Heron landed close nearby, and then a colourful Goldfinch eating. Very poor light so iso 2500 and 1/500s f/7.1 at 500mm on R5.


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2021)

Excellent result, josephandrews222.




​


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2021)

Nice shots, Alan. I especially like the Grey Heron.


----------



## ISv (Dec 13, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Nice surprise today on a local walk. A Grey Heron landed close nearby, and then a colourful Goldfinch eating. Very poor light so iso 2500 and 1/500s f/7.1 at 500mm on R5.
> 
> 
> View attachment 201646
> ...


Didn't know the Goldfinches are wintering in England (or it's an exception?)!


----------



## ISv (Dec 13, 2021)

Today - again in the nearby beach park. Mostly for the walk: didn't expect any thing interesting (and I hate when my negative expectations are getting true! My wishful expectations never/or almost so, are getting true ). At least I detected 2 (may be 3!) Cattle Egrets with that red eyes and bills. It's always fun to shoot white bird on darker background! The Wandering Tattler before that is just to make the numbers!


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, ISv. I especially like the first ans second one.


----------



## ISv (Dec 13, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, ISv. I especially like the first ans second one.


I afraid not many people will agree (me included!) - I still prefer the IQ of the last two... How to say it - they are just better photos (at least for me). BTW - these are pretty much the natural colors - I just warmed up little in PL5 to somewhat eliminate (to some extent) the bluish cast from that sky. If you think the colors of the bill and around the eyes are exaggerated - they are not!
Anyway - thanks for the support (I mean for the first two photos that I don't actually like - I may miss something there but NOT! They are just banal photos of Wandering Tatler. Any way - everybody has it's own taste and I'm happy you like some of my photos!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 13, 2021)

ISv said:


> Didn't know the Goldfinches are wintering in England (or it's an exception?)!


They are here year round. They seem more elusive in winter as they are usually rapidly on the move.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 13, 2021)

ISv said:


> I afraid not many people will agree (me included!) - I still prefer the IQ of the last two... How to say it - they are just better photos (at least for me). BTW - these are pretty much the natural colors - I just warmed up little in PL5 to somewhat eliminate (to some extent) the bluish cast from that sky. If you think the colors of the bill and around the eyes are exaggerated - they are not!
> Anyway - thanks for the support (I mean for the first two photos that I don't actually like - I may miss something there but NOT! They are just banal photos of Wandering Tatler. Any way - everybody has it's own taste and I'm happy you like some of my photos!


IQ isn’t everything. Composition, colour, interest, rarity, action etc usually strike the eye before IQ.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 13, 2021)

josephandrews222 said:


> A few years ago I posted pix here of a bald eagle perched on one of the two dolphins that adorn the top of the Disney World Dolphin hotel.
> 
> No bald eagle in sight this year at the very same hotel--instead, an osprey.
> 
> ...


I thought it would be nice if they brought out the RF 100-400mm in the M mount as it would pair well with it. On reflection, f/8 is a bit too narrow for the very high pixel density of the M6 II and probably hardly better in resolution than your 70-300mm f/5.6.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 14, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I thought it would be nice if they brought out the RF 100-400mm in the M mount as it would pair well with it. On reflection, f/8 is a bit too narrow for the very high pixel density of the M6 II and probably hardly better in resolution than your 70-300mm f/5.6.



That’s a real good point. For what it’s worth, all three of the posted osprey pix were f/8!

In my hands, the adapted EF 70-200 f/4 IS as well as the 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS II lenses are about as large (diameter and weight) on the M6MkII as I feel comfortable with, in terms of retaining the ‘compact’ feel that the M format offers.

I much prefer using (and traveling with) the EF 100-400 II when paired with a full-sized Canon body. But those require a much larger solution as far as a travel bag, case, backpack etc. are concerned.

I’ve had pretty good luck with the 70-300 IS II. I particularly like its focus capabilities. (I’m certain that when I go ‘R’ I’ll be blown away focus-wise…)

Pre-COVID (at least in terms of awareness in the western world), we traveled to Cocoa Beach FL exactly two years ago and the images in the link below were obtained, handheld, with the same body+lens combo as the osprey pictures:

https://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/4451456#forum-post-63431108

So I’ve sort of settled on (air) traveling with the gear listed in an earlier post…and leaving ‘the big guns’ at home.

Maybe the R will change things


----------



## macrunning (Dec 14, 2021)

ERHP said:


> Spent a day in the local mountains to get away from the marine layer. Of the shots I took, I really liked this Hermit Thrush in the filtered late afternoon light when it hopped up on the branch after foraging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot ERHP! The color palette works really well.


----------



## macrunning (Dec 14, 2021)

ISv said:


> !
> The juveniles of Java Sparrows are not that colorful but still interesting (the last photo).
> 
> 
> ...


Nice series ISv. The little guy looks like he's waving to you


----------



## ERHP (Dec 15, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Beautiful shot ERHP! The color palette works really well.


Thanks! The granite boulders at this spot have multiple hues of red and gray, usually washed out in direct light but worked out well with the filtered light.


----------



## ISv (Dec 15, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Nice series ISv. The little guy looks like he's waving to you


Or just saying go away!? You never know...


----------



## AlanF (Dec 16, 2021)

Late afternoon walk, very dull but suddenly came across a male Kestrel (R5+100-500mm).


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2021)

Beautiful shots , Alan.


----------



## ISv (Dec 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Late afternoon walk, very dull but suddenly came across a male Kestrel (R5+100-500mm).
> 
> View attachment 201673
> View attachment 201674


Falcons are such a beautiful birds! Anyway I'm going to post what I got today - unfortunately not the same class of birds!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 17, 2021)

ISv said:


> Falcons are such a beautiful birds! Anyway I'm going to post what I got today - unfortunately not the same class of birds!
> View attachment 201675
> View attachment 201676
> View attachment 201677
> View attachment 201678


I love the middle bird.


----------



## ISv (Dec 17, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I love the middle bird.


The "middle bird" is the Red Crested Cardinal (has nothing to do with the real Cardinals...). Easy to shoot in populous areas, nice looking bird... I hate them for the song: monotone, repeating, very simple and short phrases. Loud! In the same time (I mean very early in the morning - when you have that last minutes of, how to say it - enjoying still being in the bed ) you may hear the song of the Shama - even louder but it's totally different song! After the Shama you just want to go out and enjoy the life! The song of the Red Crested Cardinal is just annoying (very annoying!).


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2021)

Beautiful series, ISv. I especially like the second picture. Well Done.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 17, 2021)

ISv said:


> The "middle bird" is the Red Crested Cardinal (has nothing to do with the real Cardinals...). Easy to shoot in populous areas, nice looking bird... I hate them for the song: monotone, repeating, very simple and short phrases. Loud! In the same time (I mean very early in the morning - when you have that last minutes of, how to say it - enjoying still being in the bed ) you may hear the song of the Shama - even louder but it's totally different song! After the Shama you just want to go out and enjoy the life! The song of the Red Crested Cardinal is just annoying (very annoying!).


I'd put up with it, especially in the fog this morning - there are good reasons you moved to Hawaii!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm back from Yucatan for one week now, and I brought many bird photos with me. It wasn't intended to be a birding trip, but they are everywhere! 
Here we go with the first 3, taken with R5 + RF 70-200/4 at Sian Kaan.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2021)

Great shots, OskarB.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 18, 2021)

Click said:


> Great shots, OskarB.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 18, 2021)

2 more birds from the Sian Kaan and Tulum area. 
One is a Yucatan Jay, the other on is a sand piper, I guess. This little guy seems to have a severe problem. Looks like a tumor to me. I hope I'm wrong. I didn't recognize this, when I was shooting.
R5 + RF 70-200/4 and RF 100-400 for the sand piper


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2021)

Beautiful shots, Oskar. On the second picture, I also wonder what it is.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 18, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Oskar. On the second picture, I also wonder what it is.


Thank you Click!


----------



## DanP (Dec 19, 2021)

Anna's Humming bird from a few days ago.


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2021)

OskarB said:


> 2 more birds from the Sian Kaan and Tulum area.
> One is a Yucatan Jay, the other on is a sand piper, I guess. This little guy seems to have a severe problem. Looks like a tumor to me. I hope I'm wrong. I didn't recognize this, when I was shooting.
> R5 + RF 70-200/4 and RF 100-400 for the sand piper
> 
> ...


"the other on is a sand piper, I guess" - it's a Sanderling (note the absence of fourth finger! - very clear on your photo). I'm also not very sure what it has on the left leg but it looks more like a cancer. If it's not an oversized parasite (but that long feathers around are calling more for cancer to me...). Nice photos anyway!


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2021)

DanP said:


> Anna's Humming bird from a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 201700


Beautiful!


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2021)

And my humble contribution today. I was cleaning/backing files from my comp (long overdue!) when I found this file of Inca Tern. In order to make a jock I would say "I was taking photo of that nice blue sky when that thing photo-bomb me". The truth is that it's a result of bad framing. Only this crop made some sense of the file (otherwise *the first* Inca Tern registered on Hawaii, I already posted some photos time ago).
The parakeet is from today - nothing interesting but when you have no time to go out you just shoot from the lanai!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 19, 2021)

ISv said:


> "the other on is a sand piper, I guess" - it's a Sanderling (note the absence of fourth finger! - very clear on your photo). I'm also not very sure what it has on the left leg but it looks more like a cancer. If it's not an oversized parasite (but that long feathers around are calling more for cancer to me...). Nice photos anyway!


Exactly, a Sanderling! Thanks you, ISv!


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2021)

Beautiful series, ISv. Lovely birds. I really like the details on the first picture.


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2021)

DanP said:


> Anna's Humming bird from a few days ago.




I really like the colours of this bird. Beautiful shot.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 19, 2021)

Our next station was Bacalar, which is a freshwater lagoon and a good place to relax.
The place we stayed was always visited by a little blue heron, who was looking for food on the shore.
The last bird was far away and I have no clue which one it is. Maybe someone can help?
R5 + RF 100-400


----------



## AlanF (Dec 19, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Our next station was Bacalar, which is a freshwater lagoon and a good place to relax.
> The place we stayed was always visited by a little blue heron, who was looking for food on the shore.
> The last bird was far away and I have no clue which one it is. Maybe someone can help?
> R5 + RF 100-400
> ...


The R5 + RF 100-400mm are such a joy to carry easily on vacations like your and as you have shown takes very high quality images. Makes me want to visit Yucatan post Omicron. Keep posting!


----------



## ISv (Dec 19, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Our next station was Bacalar, which is a freshwater lagoon and a good place to relax.
> The place we stayed was always visited by a little blue heron, who was looking for food on the shore.
> The last bird was far away and I have no clue which one it is. Maybe someone can help?
> R5 + RF 100-400
> ...


Nice shots of the heron. For the last one I would say Limpkin (Aramus guarauna).


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2021)

Very nice series, Oskar. I really like the first picture.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 19, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The R5 + RF 100-400mm are such a joy to carry easily on vacations like your and as you have shown takes very high quality images. Makes me want to visit Yucatan post Omicron. Keep posting!


Thank you, Alan!
Yucatan peninsula is really a special place. And so many birds there - you would love it. At some beaches the pelicans were fishing just a few meters beside you. Sand pipers and Sanderlings were all around. Crested terns and gulls did let you come as close as 2 meters.
The RF 100-400 is really easy to carry and I'm more than happy with its image quality. Fortunately it arrived just a few days before we left.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 19, 2021)

ISv said:


> Nice shots of the heron. For the last one I would say Limpkin (Aramus guarauna).


Thank you, ISv!
This one looks exactly like the one on my photo!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 19, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Oskar. I really like the first picture.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 21, 2021)

There was a tree where we stayed in Bacalar, which was frequently visited by small birds.
I'm hopelessly lost when trying to ID the birds. My guess is some kind if swallow, kiskadee for the yellow one and some kind of woodpecker for the one with the red head.
All with R5 + RF 100-400


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2021)

Another very nice series, Oskar.


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 21, 2021)

Jay


----------



## OskarB (Dec 21, 2021)

Click said:


> Another very nice series, Oskar.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2021)

OskarB said:


> There was a tree where we stayed in Bacalar, which was frequently visited by small birds.
> I'm hopelessly lost when trying to ID the birds. My guess is some kind if swallow, kiskadee for the yellow one and some kind of woodpecker for the one with the red head.
> All with R5 + RF 100-400
> 
> ...


Bottom up. Mockingbird, Streakbacked Oriole, Hooded Oriole, one for Isv, Tropical Kingbird 2x, a Swallow for Isv.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 21, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Bottom up. Mockingbird, Streakbacked Oriole, Hooded Oriole, one for Isv, Tropical Kingbird 2x, a Swallow for Isv.


Thank you, Alan!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 21, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Thank you, Alan!


They are lovely sharp shots with glorious colour. And taken with a camera and lens that weigh together only the same give or take a few grams as a Z9 without a lens.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 21, 2021)

AlanF said:


> They are lovely sharp shots with glorious colour. And taken with a camera and lens that weigh together only the same give or take a few grams as a Z9 without a lens.


The colour really improved when there was the Canon profile available in LR. I use "camera original" and don't edit any colour setups. I was never completely happy before that (Adobe profiles). And fortunately the lens profile was available just when I needed it. This was a nice surprise.


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> Jay




Beautiful shot, Hector!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 22, 2021)

Our next station was Celestun, which is by the sea on the north side of Yucatan (Gulf of Mexico).
The day was overcast. Mostly no good light. There were even more birds than on any other place of our trip. And we've seen birds here, which we haven't on any other place in Yucatan. I start with the more common ones.
(If I post too much, please let me know!)
All R5 + RF 100-400


----------



## AlanF (Dec 22, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Our next station was Celestun, which is by the sea on the north side of Yucatan (Gulf of Mexico).
> The day was overcast. Mostly no good light. There were even more birds than on any other place of our trip. And we've seen birds here, which we haven't on any other place in Yucatan. I start with the more common ones.
> (If I post too much, please let me know!)
> All R5 + RF 100-400
> ...


Lovely shots! Keep posting!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 22, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Lovely shots! Keep posting!


Thank you, Alan!


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2021)

OskarB said:


> (If I post too much, please let me know!)




Very nice shots, Oskar. Keep posting, I really like your pictures.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 22, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Oskar. Keep posting, I really like your pictures.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 22, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Thank you, Alan!


I took out my R5 and RF 100-400mm to ask a local female Tufted duck for her comments and to celebrate the winter solstice. She quacked in approval.


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2021)

Very nice gif. Well done, Alan.


----------



## tron (Dec 22, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Our next station was Celestun, which is by the sea on the north side of Yucatan (Gulf of Mexico).
> The day was overcast. Mostly no good light. There were even more birds than on any other place of our trip. And we've seen birds here, which we haven't on any other place in Yucatan. I start with the more common ones.
> (If I post too much, please let me know!)
> All R5 + RF 100-400
> ...


You can never post too much! Keep it coming 

P.S By the way the one with the red neck seems like it has a towel in its neck and it's ready to eat


----------



## AlanF (Dec 22, 2021)

tron said:


> You can never post too much! Keep it coming
> 
> P.S By the way the one with the red neck seems like it has a towel in its neck and it's ready to eat


It's a male Frigate Bird. It blows up that red bib like a balloon. I never got a good shot of them on the ground, but this one (a Great Frigate bird) shows it.


----------



## DanP (Dec 23, 2021)

Spotted Towhee


----------



## briangus (Dec 23, 2021)

Some shots from recent trip to Kaeng Krachan National Park in Thailand.
Eos R5 and the EF100-400
Kingfisher, Hornbill, Black Headed Oriole, Ashy Bubul, White Rumped Sharma


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2021)

DanP said:


> Spotted Towhee




Lovely shots, Dan.


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2021)

briangus said:


> Some shots from recent trip to Kaeng Krachan National Park in Thailand.
> Eos R5 and the EF100-400
> Kingfisher, Hornbill, Black Headed Oriole, Ashy Bubul, White Rumped Sharma




Very nice series. Thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## ISv (Dec 24, 2021)

OskarB said:


> There was a tree where we stayed in Bacalar, which was frequently visited by small birds.
> I'm hopelessly lost when trying to ID the birds. My guess is some kind if swallow, kiskadee for the yellow one and some kind of woodpecker for the one with the red head.
> All with R5 + RF 100-400
> 
> ...


 - I think I got your message but I'm in "vacation" right now... Unfortunately we are under very strong pressure from the Omicron variant now (more than 1500 new cases just today! up from 26-50 just two weeks ago - for less than 2mln population)! And the worst - my wife somehow managed to get it... I'm so far clear (two tests). I see Alan already took most of the job!!!
I came today just to say "*Marry Christmas*" to the forum!


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2021)

_Merry Christmas!




_


----------



## jprusa (Dec 24, 2021)

Click said:


> _Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> _


Merry Christmas!


----------



## tron (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 24, 2021)

ISv said:


> - I think I got your message but I'm in "vacation" right now... Unfortunately we are under very strong pressure from the Omicron variant now (more than 1500 new cases just today! up from 26-50 just two weeks ago - for less than 2mln population)! And the worst - my wife somehow managed to get it... I'm so far clear (two tests). I see Alan already took most of the job!!!
> I came today just to say "*Marry Christmas*" to the forum!


All the best for you and your wife!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 24, 2021)

For christmas some shots from Celestun again. I saw those birds only in Celestun and only those few numbers. R5 + RF 100-400

*A merry christmas to everyone!*


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2021)

Nice shots, Oskar.

_Merry Christmas! 

Merry Christmas Everyone!_


----------



## PCM-madison (Dec 24, 2021)

Snowy Owl near Madison, WI. 5Ds R + 400mm DO ii + 1.4X extender iii.


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 25, 2021)

OskarB said:


> For christmas some shots from Celestun again. I saw those birds only in Celestun and only those few numbers. R5 + RF 100-400
> 
> *A merry christmas to everyone!*



Celestun in Yucatan? near Progresso? yeah pretty place to take pics of birds, esp flamingos. The brine shrimp in the brackish swamps give the the flamingos and other birds that lovely deep pink. Careful in the shallow waters, there are alligators (or Crocs?)there.

<edit> I see it is  .. it's a great area.


----------



## snappy604 (Dec 25, 2021)

DanP said:


> Anna's Humming bird from a few days ago.


wow amazing colours!


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2021)

PCM-madison said:


> Snowy Owl near Madison, WI. 5Ds R + 400mm DO ii + 1.4X extender iii.




Nice shot! I really like this bird.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 26, 2021)

snappy604 said:


> Celestun in Yucatan? near Progresso? yeah pretty place to take pics of birds, esp flamingos. The brine shrimp in the brackish swamps give the the flamingos and other birds that lovely deep pink. Careful in the shallow waters, there are alligators (or Crocs?)there.
> 
> <edit> I see it is  .. it's a great area.


Yes, the flamingos were the reason, why we went to Celstun. At the end we enjoyed all the other birds as well.
Here are some shots from flamingos. Unfortunatly the day was overcast, the light not very good. But the colour of the birds turned out to be better than expected.
R5 + RF 100-400


----------



## AlanF (Dec 26, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Yes, the flamingos were the reason, why we went to Celstun. At the end we enjoyed all the other birds as well.
> Here are some shots from flamingos. Unfortunatly the day was overcast, the light not very good. But the colour of the birds turned out to be better than expected.
> R5 + RF 100-400
> 
> ...


Very nice. They are as pink as I have ever seen.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2021)

I really like your Flamingos, especially the 3 rd picture. Nicely done, Oskar.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 26, 2021)

Click said:


> I really like your Flamingos, especially the 3 rd picture. Nicely done, Oskar.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## ISv (Dec 27, 2021)

OskarB said:


> There was a tree where we stayed in Bacalar, which was frequently visited by small birds.
> I'm hopelessly lost when trying to ID the birds. My guess is some kind if swallow, kiskadee for the yellow one and some kind of woodpecker for the one with the red head.
> All with R5 + RF 100-400
> 
> ...


Just to finish what Alan mostly did: the Swallow is Mangrove Swallow (_Tachycineta albilinea)_ and the Woodpecker is the Golden-fronted Woodpecker (Velasquez's), *male*. Note!!! - the Northern form/subspecies of this bird is looking pretty different! 
I didn't check all of the Alan's IDs but just to notice: The Mocking Bird is the Tropical Mocking Bird (_Mimus gilvus_). I'm sure many in the Forum are more familiar with the Northern Mocking Bird (me included).
And BTW from now I'm going to ID only the birds you request! Not because I don't love the photos or the species included but some of them are not familiar to me and it takes a time to do it!


----------



## ISv (Dec 27, 2021)

Today I went to a beach park - far from the crowd and just seat there under a shade (reading something). It was may be ~30-40 minutes when a Golden Plover landed on the rock in front of me. Didn't expect that display! Short distance, no way to have the time to go back (huh, you stand up and the bird is gone!). Later two Saffron Finches come around...


----------



## jprusa (Dec 27, 2021)

ISv said:


> Today I went to a beach park - far from the crowd and just seat there under a shade (reading something). It was may be ~30-40 minutes when a Golden Plover landed on the rock in front of me. Didn't expect that display! Short distance, no way to have the time to go back (huh, you stand up and the bird is gone!). Later two Saffron Finches come around...
> 
> View attachment 201811
> View attachment 201812
> View attachment 201813


Great Pictures Isv!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 27, 2021)

ISv said:


> Just to finish what Alan mostly did: the Swallow is Mangrove Swallow (_Tachycineta albilinea)_ and the Woodpecker is the Golden-fronted Woodpecker (Velasquez's), *male*. Note!!! - the Northern form/subspecies of this bird is looking pretty different!
> I didn't check all of the Alan's IDs but just to notice: The Mocking Bird is the Tropical Mocking Bird (_Mimus gilvus_). I'm sure many in the Forum are more familiar with the Northern Mocking Bird (me included).
> And BTW from now I'm going to ID only the birds you request! Not because I don't love the photos or the species included but some of them are not familiar to me and it takes a time to do it!


Thank you very much, ISv!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 27, 2021)

The last set of birds from Celestun on or in the mangrove forest.
All R5 + RF 100-400

Great blue heron



Great egret



Tricolored heron (thanks to ISv!)



Double crested cormorant (thanks to ISv!)


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2021)

Beautiful series, Oskar.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2021)

ISv said:


> Today I went to a beach park - far from the crowd and just seat there under a shade (reading something). It was may be ~30-40 minutes when a Golden Plover landed on the rock in front of me. Didn't expect that display! Short distance, no way to have the time to go back (huh, you stand up and the bird is gone!). Later two Saffron Finches come around...




Thank you for sharing your pictures. Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 27, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Oskar.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 27, 2021)

A Hoatzin pair from the Amazon Basin (Napo), which I suddenly remembered.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2021)

It's the first time I see these birds. Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Dec 28, 2021)

OskarB said:


> The last set of birds from Celestun on or in the mangrove forest.
> All R5 + RF 100-400
> 
> Great blue heron
> ...


OK OskarB: I was suppose to hike today with my daughter but she got an emergency call from her work place and suddenly I got more time than expected today.
Here are yours birds: ignore the very first post - it was solved already...
After that on page 1244 you have:
1. Great Blue Heron
2. Great Egret - note the yellow bill, greenish around the eye and completely black legs
3. Magnificent Frigate Bird: adults are black with that red patch/balloon, the youngsters are with black wings and ~all the rest white! You have bunch of them.
4. Double-Crested Cormorant: the Neo-tropical Cormorant could be (and is) very similar but note the bare-skin yellow to orange patch in the two birds: all your photos are with a birds with orange patch around the eye - Double Crested!

Page 1245
1. Roseate Spoon Bill
2. One more Limpkin (with a Roseate Spoon bill)
3. Tiger Heron ( Bare-throated)

Page 1245 (last)
1. American Flamingo

Page 1246
1. Great Blue Heron
2. Great Egret
3. Tricolored Heron - Note the white belly, the dark upper mandible and yellow legs...

It was fun to work on these - since I had to skip the hike!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 28, 2021)

ISv said:


> OK OskarB: I was suppose to hike today with my daughter but she got an emergency call from her work place and suddenly I got more time than expected today.
> Here are yours birds: ignore the very first post - it was solved already...
> After that on page 1244 you have:
> 1. Great Blue Heron
> ...


You are awesome ISv!  
Thanks a lot!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 28, 2021)

Finally arrived to Holbox, our last station on the Yucatn tour. It was meant to be the "relaxing before going home" station.
Indeed it was a very relaxing place. We stayed at the end close to punta mosquito, where you have sandbanks and shallow sea. I already thought there could be birds there...
All R5 + RF 100-400

Black necked stilt (this was easy to ID)



The next 4 look very similar, but I think they are different kinds. Maybe some kind of Ruff, Sandpiper or Sanderling?









This one was bigger than the 4 before. Could be a Willet?


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2021)

Great shots, Oskar!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 28, 2021)

Click said:


> Great shots, Oskar!


Thank you, Click!


----------



## HenryL (Dec 29, 2021)

@OskarB, thank you for sharing all these photos from your trip! Looks like some of us have been living vicariously through your images!


----------



## ISv (Dec 29, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Finally arrived to Holbox, our last station on the Yucatn tour. It was meant to be the "relaxing before going home" station.
> Indeed it was a very relaxing place. We stayed at the end close to punta mosquito, where you have sandbanks and shallow sea. I already thought there could be birds there...
> All R5 + RF 100-400
> 
> ...


The weather here turned to bad - dark and according the forecast it's going to be even worst - into the next Year! I mean, if you have more photos for ID - now is the time!
Your series of Shore birds:
#1 - you did it
#2 - for this one I have no idea (or I have to work little bit more). The red base of the bill is kind of disturbing (or I really have to recall more possible birds. Anyway it's unfamiliar to me... Actually it resembles the Gray Plover but again that red base of the bill...)
#3 - this one is as easy as the #1 - Rudy Turnstone
#4 - Wilson's Plover (next time make sure you pull the bird out of the water before taking photos - I could see the color of the legs).
#5 - I bet for Semipalmated Plover in first non-breeding plumage. What is out of the diagnostic are the darker legs (like in the Snowy Plover) but the red base of the bill and somewhat darker colors are saying Semipalmated Plover (wash the legs of the birds before taking photos). Also the ring around the eye is not completely yellow (I see only red in the upper part that could be result of the exposure). On other hand I see some red areas on the legs: 95% Semipalmated!
#6 - Willet


----------



## macrunning (Dec 29, 2021)

Sorry if this a lot for 1 bird but I was very excited to capture this bird (Varied Thrush). I've seen it since spring hanging out mostly with the American Robins and just as flighty. Had yet to capture a shot of it. We rarely get so much snow in the lowlands of easter Washington State but we got roughly 10 inches over Christmas weekend. I haven't been out much due to the typical rain and dark overcast skies we get. So once we got the snow I was excited to venture out and work on capturing some winter bird photos. Expecting to just capture some common Dark Eyed Juncos and Chickadees, as I went out this female Varied Thrush greeted me and showed no intentions of moving. I was able to get within 8 ft or so of her and rattle off some shots with the R5 and 100-500 lens before retreating to my hideout. Such a beauty. I was rewarded with more today but need to get through all the photos. I hope everyone had an amazing Christmas weekend!


----------



## ISv (Dec 29, 2021)

macrunning said:


> Sorry if this a lot for 1 bird but I was very excited to capture this bird (Varied Thrush). I've seen it since spring hanging out mostly with the American Robins and just as flighty. Had yet to capture a shot of it. We rarely get so much snow in the lowlands of easter Washington State but we got roughly 10 inches over Christmas weekend. I haven't been out much due to the typical rain and dark overcast skies we get. So once we got the snow I was excited to venture out and work on capturing some winter bird photos. Expecting to just capture some common Dark Eyed Juncos and Chickadees, as I went out this female Varied Thrush greeted me and showed no intentions of moving. I was able to get within 8 ft or so of her and rattle off some shots with the R5 and 100-500 lens before retreating to my hideout. Such a beauty. I was rewarded with more today but need to get through all the photos. I hope everyone had an amazing Christmas weekend!
> View attachment 201833
> View attachment 201834
> View attachment 201835
> ...


Beautiful bird and great shots! And no! it's not a lot for one nice bird!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 29, 2021)

HenryL said:


> @OskarB, thank you for sharing all these photos from your trip! Looks like some of us have been living vicariously through your images!


Thanks for that! The pleasure is on my side!
I didn't expect to get so many birds photographed. I know they aren't as perfect as many others here, but I'm really happy with the results. And sometimes it's just to show birds which are seen rarely here.
Before that trip (and before I followed CR), I had maybe 20 photos of birds my whole life. Seems I found a new passion, and I like it.
This is the only place I can show the photos. If I would show them to my friends, they would ask "... and how was the beer and the chicas in mexico?" after the fifth photo.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 29, 2021)

ISv said:


> The weather here turned to bad - dark and according the forecast it's going to be even worst - into the next Year! I mean, if you have more photos for ID - now is the time!
> Your series of Shore birds:
> #1 - you did it
> #2 - for this one I have no idea (or I have to work little bit more). The red base of the bill is kind of disturbing (or I really have to recall more possible birds. Anyway it's unfamiliar to me... Actually it resembles the Gray Plover but again that red base of the bill...)
> ...


Thank you, ISv! I'm learning a lot from your IDs!
I looked for other photos of #2 and #4, but didn't find any. I tried to get #4 out of the water, but this little guy was faster than me...
The best ressource I found so far is https://www.allaboutbirds.org/ - but it was still impossible for me to ID those birds.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 29, 2021)

ISv said:


> Just to finish what Alan mostly did: the Swallow is Mangrove Swallow (_Tachycineta albilinea)_ and the Woodpecker is the Golden-fronted Woodpecker (Velasquez's), *male*. Note!!! - the Northern form/subspecies of this bird is looking pretty different!
> I didn't check all of the Alan's IDs but just to notice: The Mocking Bird is the Tropical Mocking Bird (_Mimus gilvus_). I'm sure many in the Forum are more familiar with the Northern Mocking Bird (me included).
> And BTW from now I'm going to ID only the birds you request! Not because I don't love the photos or the species included but some of them are not familiar to me and it takes a time to do it!


Here's another Mocking Bird, the Galapagos. First the Mexican standoff and then one from the protracted kickboxing fight - they are famously territorial.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2021)

Lovely shots, Macrunning. Nicely done.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2021)

I really like your shots, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Dec 29, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Thank you, ISv! I'm learning a lot from your IDs!
> I looked for other photos of #2 and #4, but didn't find any. I tried to get #4 out of the water, but this little guy was faster than me...
> The best ressource I found so far is https://www.allaboutbirds.org/ - but it was still impossible for me to ID those birds.


You are welcome!
You don't need to bother with #4 (the Wislson's Plover) - even if it was submerged to the head one can ID it by the heavy bill and rather angular head (both clearly visible on your photo).


----------



## ISv (Dec 29, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Here's another Mocking Bird, the Galapagos. First the Mexican standoff and then one from the protracted kickboxing fight - they are famously territorial.
> View attachment 201839
> View attachment 201840


Very nice photos Alan!


----------



## Chig (Dec 29, 2021)

Here’s a Kererū (NZ Wood Pigeo) in a pine tree on Xmas day at Redvale Auckland NZ


----------



## Chig (Dec 29, 2021)

This is a Pukeko (NZ swamp hen) on the mudflats of Ōrewa estuary at sunrise walking through light reflected from a house window. Auckland NZ


----------



## Chig (Dec 29, 2021)

This is a Riroriro (Grey Warble) in a Totara tree in Silverdale Auckland NZ


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2021)

Very nice shots, Chig. I especially like the last one. Well done.


----------



## Chig (Dec 29, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Chig. I especially like the last one. Well done.


Thanks Click, it was challenging to get that shot as these little birds are very shy and are constantly on the move and only rarely leave the outside the foliage of trees . Here's one though that turned up in the neighbour's tree looking rather crazy


----------



## macrunning (Dec 29, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Here's another Mocking Bird, the Galapagos. First the Mexican standoff and then one from the protracted kickboxing fight - they are famously territorial.
> View attachment 201839
> View attachment 201840


I love a good action scene!


----------



## Chig (Dec 29, 2021)

These are Kāruhiruhi (Pied Shags) in a Pohutukawa tree overlooking the Waitematā harbour, I took this with a long lens from my boss’s boat on our Xmas outing
You can see a nest though I didn’t see any chicks
Auckland NZ


----------



## AlanF (Dec 29, 2021)

Well @Chig, as you mentioned the EF 100-400mm II is so much cheaper than the RF 100-500mm in NZ, here are a couple of NZ birds, a Takahe and a Tui taken through a 100-400mm II. I checked your NZ prices. The RF 100-500mm is about the same price as in the UK, but the 100-400mm II is about 25% cheaper and the R5 even cheaper still. I don't understand Canon's pricing.


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2021)

The 100 400 gives a very good image quality.


----------



## Chig (Dec 29, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Well @Chig, as you mentioned the EF 100-400mm II is so much cheaper than the RF 100-500mm in NZ, here are a couple of NZ birds, a Takahe and a Tui taken through a 100-400mm II. I checked your NZ prices. The RF 100-500mm is about the same price as in the UK, but the 100-400mm II is about 25% cheaper and the R5 even cheaper still. I don't understand Canon's pricing.
> 
> View attachment 201850
> View attachment 201851


Yes Canon's pricing in very erratic even when you allow for taxes , in New Zealand and Australia though we have a full 5 year warranty which may be due to our very strong consumer protection laws.
Our sales tax here is called GST which is 15% on all goods, however if we go on any overseas trip we can buy camera gear from a shop duty free and they send it to the airport for you to collect so after the pandemic is over I can go on a trip to Australia and save a lot of money buying an R5 or perhaps the R7 if it ever eventuates


----------



## DanP (Dec 30, 2021)

A meeting today. I'm not sure what was discussed, but it got quite heated at times (unlike me who was freezing).


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2021)

I really like this picture. Beautiful shot, Dan.


----------



## Leonardophoto (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Leonardophoto (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2021)

Great shots! Well done, Leonardophoto.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 30, 2021)

Leonardophoto said:


> View attachment 201856


Nice shots! What camera and lens did you use?


----------



## macrunning (Dec 31, 2021)

DanP said:


> A meeting today. I'm not sure what was discussed, but it got quite heated at times (unlike me who was freezing).
> View attachment 201852


The tribe has spoken!


----------



## macrunning (Dec 31, 2021)

Leonardophoto said:


> View attachment 201855


Absolutely Beautiful!!!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 31, 2021)

Birds of with prey. I couldn't ID the prey, though.
Holbox, R5 + RF 100-400

*Happy new year to everyone!*

Great egret



Yellow-crowned night heron (thanks to HenryL!)



Willet


----------



## dpc (Dec 31, 2021)

Sparrow fluffed up in the frigid cold outside our den window yesterday afternoon...


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2021)

Very nice shots, dpc.


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Birds of with prey. I couldn't ID the prey, though.
> Holbox, R5 + RF 100-400
> 
> *Happy new year to everyone!*




Beautiful series, Oskar. I especially like the last picture. Well done.

Happy New Year!


----------



## HenryL (Dec 31, 2021)

OskarB said:


> Birds of with prey. I couldn't ID the prey, though.
> Holbox, R5 + RF 100-400
> 
> *Happy new year to everyone!*
> ...


Another batch of great images! That second one is, I believe, a yellow-crowned night heron.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 31, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Another batch of great images! That second one is, I believe, a yellow-crowned night heron.


Looks exactly like this, thank you!


----------



## OskarB (Dec 31, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Oskar. I especially like the last picture. Well done.
> 
> Happy New Year!


Thank you, Click!


----------



## HenryL (Dec 31, 2021)

Nope...the naysayers were right...24mp just isn't enough for birding! 

I wish for all of you an exciting, adventurous and fulfilling New Year! It's been a privilege these past 12 months to learn so much here at CR, and to see the images you've shared. I'm thankful for the opportunity to share a few of my own from time to time.  Here's my final submissions for 2021, taken the day after Christmas. R3 + RF 100-500 + 2x TC

Yellow-rumped Warbler



Carolina Chickadee


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2021)

Beautiful pictures, Henry. I really like the Chickadee.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Chig (Dec 31, 2021)

HenryL said:


> Nope...the naysayers were right...24mp just isn't enough for birding!
> 
> I wish for all of you an exciting, adventurous and fulfilling New Year! It's been a privilege these past 12 months to learn so much here at CR, and to see the images you've shared. I'm thankful for the opportunity to share a few of my own from time to time.  Here's my final submissions for 2021, taken the day after Christmas. R3 + RF 100-500 + 2x TC
> 
> ...


Yep, you definitely wasted your money Henry, 24mp !!!! What were you thinking?  
Do you think it works better with T.Cs ? Is the AF still pretty snappy ?
Does the R3 acquire focus well for birds in flight ?
Happy New Year Henry


----------



## AlanF (Dec 31, 2021)

The year ended with sunshine after weeks of rain and cloud. No birds close but I got a distant Great Crested Grebe with the 100-500 +RF 2x on the R5. It was pretty windy and the water was rough. The eyeAF is really useful for these type of shots where a small swimming bird is difficult to maintain focus on at a distance using point focus.


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2021)

Nice!

Happy New Year, Alan!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 31, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice!
> 
> Happy New Year, Alan!


And the same to you Click. We have enjoyed each others photos this past year.


----------



## HenryL (Dec 31, 2021)

Chig said:


> Yep, you definitely wasted your money Henry, 24mp !!!! What were you thinking?
> Do you think it works better with T.Cs ? Is the AF still pretty snappy ?
> Does the R3 acquire focus well for birds in flight ?
> Happy New Year Henry




Hi Chig,

TLDR - I've been lazy and haven't put in sufficient effort to really figure this camera out. 

It definitely drives the lenses faster compared to the R5 and acquires focus faster in general. I've got a mixed bag of results with BIF, but in all honestly that's mostly on me not the camera. Single bird shots, yeah it will lock on and track it no problem. Flock of hundreds of snow geese...I was sooo confused trying to pick one out! but that's fully my fault haha.

Truth be told, I'm struggling a bit to master the new tracking features - as a result I can get good results tracking, but not consistently. I've had limited outings with it, and haven't paid much attention to what I do each time out when I do get the good result. This is easily the most capable camera I've owned, but I'm kind of stuck in my old ways and not taking advantage of it's advanced tracking, etc. Trying to force myself to do it, but...well...old dog, new tricks, ya know?

Still, no regrets or reservations at all. I've enjoyed it from day one, for portraits and easier subjects the output is fantastic. It's the BIF and things like that where I need to put in the work - and I will. Soon. Really. No kidding. 

Happy New Year, Chig!


----------



## macrunning (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Years birding clan! It's been fun to listen, watch and learn from all of you. I hope 2022 brings us all a bit of a refreshing breather and more great bird photo opps. Here's a few photos from our PNW Christmas weekend winter storm that made for a great opportunity to get out and shoot during the winter months here. All taken with the R5 & RF 100-500 @ 500mm f/7.1. DxO is a no brainer for me! Also recently figured out how to load R5 color profiles into Lightroom so that was a bonus Christmas gift to me 
1. Chestnut Backed Chicadee
2 & 3. Dark Eyed Junco
4. Spotted Towhee
5 & 6. Varied Thrush
7. Song Sparrow


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2022)

Beautiful series. Well done, macrunning.


----------



## becceric (Jan 1, 2022)

I was driving past a nearby creek and noticed aCommon Merganser family, so I zoomed home to get the new EF 600mm f/4 L III IS USM lens and 1.4TC
It was better to handhold than I expected (with the help of some supportive telephone poles). Although the light wasn't great and I blew out some highlights, using the combo was a joy! Of course a good amount of cropping was till needed. Apparently I need to borrow Click's kayak (and experience).


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2022)

Nice series, becceric. I especially like the second shot.


----------



## becceric (Jan 1, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice series, becceric. I especially like the second shot.


Thanks, Click! That’s my favorite.


----------



## macrunning (Jan 1, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. Well done, macrunning.


Thanks Click, Happy New Year!


----------



## macrunning (Jan 1, 2022)

dpc said:


> Sparrow fluffed up in the frigid cold outside our den window yesterday afternoon...
> View attachment 201864
> View attachment 201865


I like the cold whiteness of these photos. I'm sure the bird does not!


----------



## ISv (Jan 1, 2022)

macrunning said:


> I like the cold whiteness of these photos. I'm sure the bird does not!


Happy New Year everyone! See you next year!


----------



## Chig (Jan 1, 2022)

HenryL said:


> Hi Chig,
> 
> TLDR - I've been lazy and haven't put in sufficient effort to really figure this camera out.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome Henry, try watching some videos by Ron L Bielefeld on YouTube "Whistling Wings Photography" he's just bought an R3 and he's got a video about setting it up 



Happy New Year to you too Henry


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Here's another Mocking Bird, the Galapagos. First the Mexican standoff and then one from the protracted kickboxing fight - they are famously territorial.
> View attachment 201839
> View attachment 201840


Great action shot, AlanF!


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 1, 2022)

Chig said:


> This is a Riroriro (Grey Warble) in a Totara tree in Silverdale Auckland NZ
> View attachment 201846


Great shots, Chig! Are most of the birds you see located only in New Zealand? I just wonder how Darwinism affects birds with different flight ranges over oceans.


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Well @Chig, as you mentioned the EF 100-400mm II is so much cheaper than the RF 100-500mm in NZ, here are a couple of NZ birds, a Takahe and a Tui taken through a 100-400mm II. I checked your NZ prices. The RF 100-500mm is about the same price as in the UK, but the 100-400mm II is about 25% cheaper and the R5 even cheaper still. I don't understand Canon's pricing.
> 
> View attachment 201850
> View attachment 201851


Quite a range of blue colors in these. Lovely!


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 1, 2022)

Leonardophoto said:


> View attachment 201855


Wow - these are stunning! Great shots, Leonardphoto.


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 1, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Happy New Years birding clan! It's been fun to listen, watch and learn from all of you. I hope 2022 brings us all a bit of a refreshing breather and more great bird photo opps. Here's a few photos from our PNW Christmas weekend winter storm that made for a great opportunity to get out and shoot during the winter months here. All taken with the R5 & RF 100-500 @ 500mm f/7.1. DxO is a no brainer for me! Also recently figured out how to load R5 color profiles into Lightroom so that was a bonus Christmas gift to me
> 1. Chestnut Backed Chicadee
> 2 & 3. Dark Eyed Junco
> 4. Spotted Towhee
> ...


Great shots, and those backgrounds are equally as lovely.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 1, 2022)

The afternoon of the last day of 2021 was sunny and fortunately also the morning of the first day of 2022. Even so, I needed iso 5000 and 6400 for the Great Tit and Blue Tit at 500mm f/7.1 in the shade.


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> The afternoon of the last day of 2021 was sunny and fortunately also the morning of the first day of 2022. Even so, I needed iso 5000 and 6400 for the Great Tit and Blue Tit at 500mm f/7.1 in the shade.
> 
> View attachment 201882
> View attachment 201883


Really beautiful shades of colors, AlanF!


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2022)

Lovely pictures, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Jan 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> The afternoon of the last day of 2021 was sunny and fortunately also the morning of the first day of 2022. Even so, I needed iso 5000 and 6400 for the Great Tit and Blue Tit at 500mm f/7.1 in the shade.
> 
> View attachment 201882
> View attachment 201883


Great shots Alan! Here, on Oahu it is almost constant and rather heavy rain - second day in row and tomorrow is forecasted the same!


----------



## Chig (Jan 1, 2022)

usern4cr said:


> Great shots, Chig! Are most of the birds you see located only in New Zealand? I just wonder how Darwinism affects birds with different flight ranges over oceans.


All my photos are taken in New Zealand.

All of New Zealand's native birds flew here from Australia originally even the flightless ones such as kiwi which became flightless afterwards.
Some very small birds such as the Riroriro (warbler) which weighs only 6gm have managed to cross the Tasman Sea between NZ & Aussie which is over 1050 miles/1700km which is pretty impressive although probably blown across in a severe storm.
Of course strong flyers cross this sea often especially large seabirds so this has a big affect and New Zealand only has about 200 native birds vs Australia has more than 800 native species.

The other big factor affecting NZ bird evolution was the lack of mammalian predators before humans arrived about 600 years ago. This made flightlessness more advantageous so we had a huge number of flightless birds which have since become extinct due to predation by humans and predators we introduced such as Stoats, Rats and Possums

We had flightless swans, ducks, geese & parrots as well as many species of Moa which varied in size between the Bush Moa which was the size of a turkey up to 2 species of about 3.6m / 12' in height and weighing about 230kg / 500lb and also the heaviest eagle known: the Haast Eagle which weighed about 15kg and had a wingspan of about 2.6m, this would have been a pretty scary bird easily capable of killing humans as it specialized in eating Moa.


----------



## macrunning (Jan 1, 2022)

usern4cr said:


> Great shots, and those backgrounds are equally as lovely.


Thanks usern4cr! Happy New Year!


----------



## macrunning (Jan 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> The afternoon of the last day of 2021 was sunny and fortunately also the morning of the first day of 2022. Even so, I needed iso 5000 and 6400 for the Great Tit and Blue Tit at 500mm f/7.1 in the shade.
> 
> View attachment 201882
> View attachment 201883


Someone should talk to his stylist! lol Great shots Alan.


----------



## ISv (Jan 2, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Someone should talk to his stylist! lol Great shots Alan.


If you mean the Blue Tit - sometimes they have even more pronounced/lifted "beret".


----------



## ISv (Jan 2, 2022)

Just to illustrate the situation here: the photo is taken with my old D7000 from the apartment of a friend. *1:07 PM* today!!! It is no mist - just a rain...


----------



## jprusa (Jan 2, 2022)

This was in terrible lighting conditions but the picture is kinda funny.


----------



## OskarB (Jan 2, 2022)

Heavy sun at Holbox beach.
The birds arent't skittish at all. You can get as close as 2 or 3m. I don't know, if this is common for those birds?
If you come too close, they just jump 2m aside.
R5 + RF 100-400

Laughing gull



Royal tern



Another two laughing gulls



Brown pelican


----------



## AlanF (Jan 2, 2022)

OskarB said:


> Heavy sun at Holbox beach.
> The birds arent't skittish at all. You can get as close as 2 or 3m. I don't know, if this is common for those birds?
> If you come too close, they just jump 2m aside.
> R5 + RF 100-400
> ...


You are making me oh so envious!


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2022)

Another beautiful series, Oskar.




Well done, Sir.


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2022)

jprusa said:


> This was in terrible lighting conditions but the picture is kinda funny.



Cool shot!


----------



## OskarB (Jan 2, 2022)

Click said:


> Another beautiful series, Oskar.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, Sir.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Alan B (Jan 2, 2022)

Cam - 1DX MKIII
Lens - 500f4
Often heard, but rarely seen Water Rail. Having a swim on looks like "liquid gold" one early morning!





Cam - 1DX MKIII
Lens - 500f4/1.4TC
Puffin





Cam - 1DX MKIII
Lens - 500f4/1.4TC
Puffin portrait


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2022)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one. Great shot. Well done, Alan.


----------



## macrunning (Jan 3, 2022)

OskarB said:


> Heavy sun at Holbox beach.
> The birds arent't skittish at all. You can get as close as 2 or 3m. I don't know, if this is common for those birds?
> If you come too close, they just jump 2m aside.
> R5 + RF 100-400
> ...


Nice series OskarB! I really like those last 2.


----------



## macrunning (Jan 3, 2022)

Alan B said:


> Cam - 1DX MKIII
> Lens - 500f4
> Often heard, but rarely seen Water Rail. Having a swim on looks like "liquid gold" one early morning!
> 
> ...


Nice shots Alan. Beautiful portrait shot!


----------



## OskarB (Jan 3, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Nice series OskarB! I really like those last 2.


Thank you, macrunning!


----------



## becceric (Jan 3, 2022)

OskarB said:


> Heavy sun at Holbox beach.
> The birds arent't skittish at all. You can get as close as 2 or 3m. I don't know, if this is common for those birds?
> If you come too close, they just jump 2m aside.
> R5 + RF 100-400
> ...


Very nice. I like the tern while my wife thinks the pelican is preparing for calligraphy class.


----------



## OskarB (Jan 4, 2022)

becceric said:


> Very nice. I like the tern while my wife thinks the pelican is preparing for calligraphy class.


Thank you, becceric!


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 5, 2022)

Chig said:


> All my photos are taken in New Zealand.
> 
> All of New Zealand's native birds flew here from Australia originally even the flightless ones such as kiwi which became flightless afterwards.
> Some very small birds such as the Riroriro (warbler) which weighs only 6gm have managed to cross the Tasman Sea between NZ & Aussie which is over 1050 miles/1700km which is pretty impressive although probably blown across in a severe storm.
> ...


Thanks for all the feedback, Chig.
So NZ once had 500lb kind-of-turkeys, and 33lb eagles which could easily swoop down and kill humans if it wanted to? - Wow!


----------



## ISv (Jan 5, 2022)

Here is my only bird from the walk today. There were 3-4 Rudy Turnstouns foraging at low tide at the nearby beach park. I concentrated on one of them - it was picking off crab after crab! Didn't have wide window for taking photos: according to the NOAA radar there was another (but small) rain coming and I was in rush to avoid it...


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2022)

Very nice series, ISv. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 5, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Happy New Years birding clan! It's been fun to listen, watch and learn from all of you. I hope 2022 brings us all a bit of a refreshing breather and more great bird photo opps. Here's a few photos from our PNW Christmas weekend winter storm that made for a great opportunity to get out and shoot during the winter months here. All taken with the R5 & RF 100-500 @ 500mm f/7.1. DxO is a no brainer for me! Also recently figured out how to load R5 color profiles into Lightroom so that was a bonus Christmas gift to me
> 1. Chestnut Backed Chicadee
> 2 & 3. Dark Eyed Junco
> 4. Spotted Towhee
> ...


Beautiful Pictures!


----------



## OskarB (Jan 5, 2022)

This is, what describes Holbox best to me, or how I will remember it: beaches and birds.
It seems that everyone is used to share the same place with each other....













... well, maybe not everyone...


----------



## AlanF (Jan 5, 2022)

My back garden was popular this afternoon, with amongst others, a Jay, a Green Woodpecker and a Chaffinch feeding off my wilded-lawn - shot through double glazing.


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2022)

OskarB said:


> This is, what describes Holbox best to me, or how I will remember it: beaches and birds.
> It seems that everyone is used to share the same place with each other....
> 
> ... well, maybe not everyone...




Very nice series, Oskar. I really like your pictures.


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2022)

Nice shots, Alan.


----------



## OskarB (Jan 5, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Oskar. I really like your pictures.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 5, 2022)

AlanF said:


> My back garden was popular this afternoon, with amongst others, a Jay, a Green Woodpecker and a Chaffinch feeding off my wilded-lawn - shot through double glazing.
> 
> View attachment 201930
> View attachment 201931
> View attachment 201932


The last 2 really have a lot of beautiful colors going, AlanF!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 5, 2022)

usern4cr said:


> The last 2 really have a lot of beautiful colors going, AlanF!


I love the Green Woodpeckers. They aren't common, but we occasionally see them in our back garden. They don't peck trees but are ground feeders.


----------



## macrunning (Jan 6, 2022)

OskarB said:


> This is, what describes Holbox best to me, or how I will remember it: beaches and birds.
> It seems that everyone is used to share the same place with each other....
> 
> View attachment 201925
> ...


Nice series Oskar


----------



## macrunning (Jan 6, 2022)

AlanF said:


> My back garden was popular this afternoon, with amongst others, a Jay, a Green Woodpecker and a Chaffinch feeding off my wilded-lawn - shot through double glazing.
> 
> View attachment 201930
> View attachment 201931
> View attachment 201932


Nice! They don't seem to mind you. What were you shooting with? I've been trying to get a Northern Flicker (type of woodpecker) and he has been just way to jumpy, even with me in hiding.


----------



## macrunning (Jan 6, 2022)

ISv said:


> Here is my only bird from the walk today. There were 3-4 Rudy Turnstouns foraging at low tide at the nearby beach park. I concentrated on one of them - it was picking off crab after crab! Didn't have wide window for taking photos: according to the NOAA radar there was another (but small) rain coming and I was in rush to avoid it...
> 
> View attachment 201917
> View attachment 201918
> ...


Nice series ISv! I really like the depth of field on these. Makes you feel like your right down in there with the bird. Good job.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 6, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Nice! They don't seem to mind you. What were you shooting with? I've been trying to get a Northern Flicker (type of woodpecker) and he has been just way to jumpy, even with me in hiding.


I was indoors with double glazing between us. The Jay was with the 100-500 on the R5, and the Chaffinch and Woodpecker with the 800 f/11 on the R5. I used to shoot Northern Flickers in Halifax NS in my son’s garden, BC.


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 6, 2022)

I haven't posted much lately, but I'm still out taking photos! The end of the year and new year brought a few rarities. A day after Christmas, a Tufted Duck showed up in Milwaukee and is only our 3rd state record. Then on New Year's Day, a Purple Sandpiper was found along Lake Michigan. A Ruddy Turnstone has also been hanging around the lakefront for several months and refuses to migrate south! I was able to see a Red-necked Grebe that was near breeding plumage and Waukegan Beach hosted a Small-billed Elaenia, which is from South America! Today, I found 3 Long-eared Owls too! 

Jeremy

7D mkll / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll
Red-necked Grebe
Small-billed Elaenia
Tufted Duck


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 6, 2022)

Here are the others... These birds I was so close too, that I couldn't use my 600, and had to switch to the 100-400. It is incredibly sharp, so I never mind anyway.

7D mkll / EF 100-400 F4.5-5.6 ll
Long-eared Owl
Purple Sandpiper
Ruddy Turnstone


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2022)

Very nice series. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 6, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Here are the others... These birds I was so close too, that I couldn't use my 600, and had to switch to the 100-400. It is incredibly sharp, so I never mind anyway.
> 
> 7D mkll / EF 100-400 F4.5-5.6 ll
> Long-eared Owl
> ...


Love the the Owls !


----------



## OskarB (Jan 6, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Nice series Oskar


Thank you, macrunning!


----------



## ISv (Jan 7, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Nice series ISv! I really like the depth of field on these. Makes you feel like your right down in there with the bird. Good job.


Actually the reason for the DOF was the fast and rather erratic movement of the bird. I got plenty of photos with the pray by far not in focus...


----------



## ISv (Jan 7, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Here are the others... These birds I was so close too, that I couldn't use my 600, and had to switch to the 100-400. It is incredibly sharp, so I never mind anyway.
> 
> 7D mkll / EF 100-400 F4.5-5.6 ll
> Long-eared Owl
> ...


Where did you take these photos - Wisconsin?


----------



## ISv (Jan 7, 2022)

My bird photos from the walk today - nothing special, the regular participants: Wandering tattler and Pacific golden plover. Exciting came latter - see the "Mushrooms" topic!


----------



## macrunning (Jan 7, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Here are the others... These birds I was so close too, that I couldn't use my 600, and had to switch to the 100-400. It is incredibly sharp, so I never mind anyway.
> 
> 7D mkll / EF 100-400 F4.5-5.6 ll
> Long-eared Owl
> ...


Nice series. What a beautiful owl!


----------



## macrunning (Jan 8, 2022)

Just some fun in the snow with these lovely birds.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2022)

Lovely with the snowflakes falling. Very nice shots, macrunning.


----------



## macrunning (Jan 8, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely with the snowflakes falling. Very nice shots, macrunning.


Thanks Click. Just wish we got more days like these. I had lots of fun.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 8, 2022)

A brief message to 2021. May this year be a better one.


----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2022)

LOL


----------



## ISv (Jan 8, 2022)

Distinctly Average said:


> A brief message to 2021. May this year be a better one.
> 
> View attachment 201977


 - is this COVID test?!


----------



## HenryL (Jan 9, 2022)

I took my R5 out today, first time since the R3 arrived. so I took it out on todays walk at the park. I right away noticed that the R5 feels downright tiny and somewhat sluggish now. Still a joy to shoot with, but the EVF is noticeably slower to start and AF is not as snappy (predictably) as with its big brother. It also took me a while to get used to using electronic shutter without any sound...it never bothered me before, but after having it on one camera, I very much miss it on the R5. First world problems, I know!

Anyway, I got there before the golden light faded, and despite it being the coldest morning of this winter there were still a few birds around. A flock of these American Goldfinches were playing right next to the parking lot. Thanks to cold gusty conditions, and with these guys not sitting still for more than a few seconds at a time, I had more shots than usual lost to motion blur, but did manage a few keepers.




A little while later I heard my favorite bird screaming behind me. I turned and looked up just as it landed right next to the road. The nest is about 200-250 yards away from here. It basically just landed, surveyed the meadow then took off towards the nest tree. No sign of it's mate yet, but they reside in the park year round so it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2022)

Beautiful shots, Henry.


----------



## macrunning (Jan 9, 2022)

HenryL said:


> I took my R5 out today, first time since the R3 arrived. so I took it out on todays walk at the park. I right away noticed that the R5 feels downright tiny and somewhat sluggish now. Still a joy to shoot with, but the EVF is noticeably slower to start and AF is not as snappy (predictably) as with its big brother. It also took me a while to get used to using electronic shutter without any sound...it never bothered me before, but after having it on one camera, I very much miss it on the R5. First world problems, I know!
> 
> Anyway, I got there before the golden light faded, and despite it being the coldest morning of this winter there were still a few birds around. A flock of these American Goldfinches were playing right next to the parking lot. Thanks to cold gusty conditions, and with these guys not sitting still for more than a few seconds at a time, I had more shots than usual lost to motion blur, but did manage a few keepers.
> 
> ...


Look at those talons! Can’t wait to capture one of these (bald eagle)! Nice shot.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 9, 2022)

Finally had some time and thought weather was going to cooperate... but froze my behind off due to strong gusts... making the 600 almost impossible to use, though did get a few that were ok.


----------



## Click (Jan 9, 2022)

Beautiful pictures, snappy604. I especially like the first one.


----------



## jmeyer (Jan 9, 2022)

ISv said:


> Where did you take these photos - Wisconsin?


Yes, everything was in Milwaukee County, Wisconsin.

Jeremy


----------



## grilled_rooster (Jan 9, 2022)

EOS R, IRIX 150mm f/2.8 Macro


----------



## ISv (Jan 10, 2022)

grilled_rooster said:


> EOS R, IRIX 150mm f/2.8 Macro
> 
> View attachment 201987


OK - I like the photo! 
Could you *please*, tell us the story behind this shot before we start selling our much longer, heavier and expensive AF lenses?!


----------



## ISv (Jan 10, 2022)

I got so excited from the post of the grilled_rooster... 
Here are photos of a very common and easy to shoot bird (may be the easiest here, so easy that I never tried before to take a decent shots...). Actually if you are taking a fast lunch and seat on a bench and start opening your box some of these may come so close you even don't need a 150mm to take a nice portrait !
Anyway - when I notice the bird in front of the lanai this morning - with that light and when it was calling (looking so fluffy!) I took the shots. Probably my best shots of the Zebra Dove so far?


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2022)

Lovely shots, ISv.


----------



## grilled_rooster (Jan 10, 2022)

ISv said:


> OK - I like the photo!
> Could you *please*, tell us the story behind this shot before we start selling our much longer, heavier and expensive AF lenses?!


Hehe... i was at a wild life park. This guy was sitting in his aviary. And this aviary was placed in the ruin of an old castle. so the side i was standing had wide bars like a prison cell. And oc course i cropped this image ;-) Here's the full resolution picture.


----------



## grilled_rooster (Jan 10, 2022)

A few more shots made with the IRIX 150mm Macro (manual focus). Of course, i had to crop them a little bit (some more, some fewer). At this air show I had of course many blurred photos. But nevertheless also some sharp ones.


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2022)

Very nice series, grilled rooster.


----------



## Chig (Jan 11, 2022)

This tiny Päpaka (mud crab) looks to be escaping from the Poaka (Pied Stilt) only to fall in the fire
Ōrewa Estuary this morning
Auckland New Zealand


----------



## Chig (Jan 11, 2022)

Poaka (Pied Stilt) playing with fire ?
Orewa Estuary Saturday evening
Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2022)

Beautiful shots, Chig. I especially like the second one. Well done!


----------



## Chig (Jan 11, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Chig. I especially like the second one. Well done!


Thanks Click


----------



## macrunning (Jan 11, 2022)

Chig said:


> Poaka (Pied Stilt) playing with fire ?
> Orewa Estuary Saturday evening
> Auckland, New Zealand
> View attachment 201996


Nice shots Chig. Very artistic looking.


----------



## Chig (Jan 11, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Nice shots Chig. Very artistic looking.


Thank you


----------



## dpc (Jan 11, 2022)

Male downy woodpecker resting on the branch of a large lilac bush just outside our den window yesterday morning.


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2022)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## shire_guy (Jan 12, 2022)

A pair of Variegated Fairy-wrens enjoying the morning sunlight earlier this week.

Hopefully the photo insert works


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2022)

Very nice shot, shire guy.


----------



## shire_guy (Jan 12, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, shire guy.


Thanks Click


----------



## AlanF (Jan 12, 2022)

The Jay stopped by for just a couple of seconds.


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2022)

Nice shot, Alan!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 14, 2022)

R5 + 100-500. Nuthatch, Marsh Tit and Blackbird.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 14, 2022)

My wife took out the R6 + RF 100-400mm. These shots are crops at 1/250s iso 6.4k and 5k. The R6 does handle high iso well. She loves the light weight of the combo.


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2022)

Lovely shots. Nicely done, Alan.

@Mrs Alan...Well done, very nice pictures.


----------



## Chig (Jan 15, 2022)

Tuturiwhatu (NZ Dotterel) at Ōrewa Estuary in Auckland early Tuesday morning


----------



## Chig (Jan 15, 2022)

Another shot of the Tūturiwhatu which appears to be juggling balls of mud


----------



## Chig (Jan 15, 2022)

Poaka (Pied Stilt) Fire Brigage ?


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2022)

Lovely series. I really like your shots. Well done, Ching.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 15, 2022)

They love the Dahoon Holly berries. American Robin


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2022)

Very nice shot, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Jan 15, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, jprusa.


Thank Click!


----------



## Chig (Jan 15, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely series. I really like your shots. Well done, Ching.


Thanks Click


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 15, 2022)

Some test shots in the local park with the R5 and the RF 100-400


----------



## AlanF (Jan 15, 2022)

The mist lifted this afternoon, and it was fortunate I had the R5 + 100-500 as we chanced upon a Siskin. The point AF didn't let me down.


----------



## Click (Jan 15, 2022)

Nemorino and Alan,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## ISv (Jan 15, 2022)

AlanF said:


> My wife took out the R6 + RF 100-400mm. These shots are crops at 1/250s iso 6.4k and 5k. The R6 does handle high iso well. She loves the light weight of the combo.
> 
> View attachment 202078
> View attachment 202079


Nice shots Alan!


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 16, 2022)

Eos R5 and RF 100-400
Underexposed @ Iso1600, 1/1600s and f/8 and pushed in post
14 pictures with mec shutter


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2022)

Cool!  Very nice gif. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 17, 2022)

My wife took some shots of a Goldfinch (European not American) with the R6 and RF 100-400mm. I stitched them together to make a gif. The R6 and RF 100-400mm have revived her interest


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2022)

Very nice gif, Alan.


----------



## grilled_rooster (Jan 17, 2022)

Chig said:


> This tiny Päpaka (mud crab) looks to be escaping from the Poaka (Pied Stilt) only to fall in the fire
> Ōrewa Estuary this morning
> Auckland New Zealand
> View attachment 201995


Love the composition


----------



## Deleted (Jan 18, 2022)

AlanF said:


> My wife took some shots of a Goldfinch (European not American) with the R6 and RF 100-400mm. I stitched them together to make a gif. The R6 and RF 100-400mm have revived her interest
> 
> View attachment 202127


She has done a fine job sir.


----------



## DanP (Jan 18, 2022)

Double-crested Cormorant flashing.


----------



## ISv (Jan 18, 2022)

DanP said:


> Double-crested Cormorant flashing.
> View attachment 202131


Hmm... Did you mean double Cormorant?


----------



## Chig (Jan 18, 2022)

grilled_rooster said:


> Love the composition


Thanks


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2022)

Nice reflection. Well done, DanP.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 18, 2022)

Couple of ducks from today and yesterday; Male and female Pochard R6 + RF 100-400m followed by R5 + 100-500 @700mm, and male and female Wigeon (R5 500mm).


----------



## Click (Jan 18, 2022)

Very nice series, Alan. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## DanP (Jan 22, 2022)

Swim or sink?


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2022)

This one is not a BIF, it's a BUW.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 22, 2022)

This Cormorant flew so close it must count as a Portrait (R5 500mm)


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 22, 2022)

Beautiful shot, Alan!
After Your recommendation I got the RF 100-400 and now I tried DxO Deepprime.
And I like it so far! Thank You, @AlanF !




Both R5 and RF100-400 @ f/8, Iso8000, 1/2000s


----------



## AlanF (Jan 22, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Beautiful shot, Alan!
> After Your recommendation I got the RF 100-400 and now I tried DxO Deepprime.
> And I like it so far! Thank You, @AlanF !
> 
> ...


Nice shots. New software has transformed what we can make into acceptable images.


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2022)

AlanF said:


> This Cormorant flew so close it must count as a Portrait (R5 500mm)



Nice portrait. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Click (Jan 22, 2022)

Cute little fellow. Nicely done, Nemorino.


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 22, 2022)

AlanF said:


> New software has transformed what we can make into acceptable images.


100% agree!
This and new sensors make slower lenses usable. The combination of size, weight and price of the RF100-400 is very sweet. Oh, I forgot the mfd! Looking forward to try some DIF!


----------



## ISv (Jan 23, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> 100% agree!
> This and new sensors make slower lenses usable. The combination of size, weight and price of the RF100-400 is very sweet. Oh, I forgot the mfd! Looking forward to try some DIF!


"This and new sensors make slower lenses usable" - I would add the crop cameras...


----------



## ISv (Jan 23, 2022)

Today I went to shoot interesting plant at UH campus. If I was strictly after birds this little fellow will never pop up on such a background ! I didn't have the time to change the settings - I was shooting the plant, just changed the focus point and adjusted in PP. Windy!!!


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2022)

Lovely shots, ISv.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 23, 2022)

Spent several weeks in Florida visiting family and while I never made it out to any of the NWR's or parks, still found some interesting subjects. This White Eyed Vireo emerged onto a fairly open branch for a quick look around. 




R5 RF600 f/4 w/1.4X 1/160 : f/8 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Jan 23, 2022)

Beautiful picture.




Well done, ERHP.


----------



## ISv (Jan 23, 2022)

ERHP said:


> Spent several weeks in Florida visiting family and while I never made it out to any of the NWR's or parks, still found some interesting subjects. This White Eyed Vireo emerged onto a fairly open branch for a quick look around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot ERHP! Very impressive.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 23, 2022)

ERHP said:


> Spent several weeks in Florida visiting family and while I never made it out to any of the NWR's or parks, still found some interesting subjects. This White Eyed Vireo emerged onto a fairly open branch for a quick look around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had family in Florida.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 23, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I wish I had family in Florida.


I grew up there farming. Hopefully will be 'retiring' there in less than ten years.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 25, 2022)

Miserable light today, heavy cloud. A Green Woodpecker liked my rough "lawn" so I grabbed some shots with the RF800 on the R5 through double glazing at iso 12,800 and 1/250s. An initial processing through PL5 followed by a round of Topaz Denoise gave a reasonable image. A bit later I came across a Little Egret on a small pond by a cycle path. Here, the 100-500mm at f/7.1 at 1/250s and iso 4000 needed no extra denoising.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 25, 2022)

I am lucky to live close to a regular and healthy population of these wonderful little Firecrest. Every spring, before the foliage takes over I got out and get a few shots. Sadly the population in the UK has dropped massively in the last 40 years, but they thrive at this spot.
\


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2022)

Beautiful shots. Nicely done, Distinctly Average.

​


----------



## AlanF (Jan 25, 2022)

Distinctly Average said:


> I am lucky to live close to a regular and healthy population of these wonderful little Firecrest. Every spring, before the foliage takes over I got out and get a few shots. Sadly the population in the UK has dropped massively in the last 40 years, but they thrive at this spot.
> \
> View attachment 202226
> View attachment 202227
> ...


Lovely shots. I've seen them only once or twice, our tiniest birds.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 25, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. Nicely done, Distinctly Average.
> 
> ​


Thank you.


AlanF said:


> Lovely shots. I've seen them only once or twice, our tiniest birds.


Thank you. Maybe you should visit them this year.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 25, 2022)

Distinctly Average said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Thank you. Maybe you should visit them this year.


Where?


----------



## Deleted (Jan 25, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Where?


I’ve sent you a message.


----------



## EricN (Jan 26, 2022)

unfortunately I only had a 100mm



"Don't I look good?"






Is he buying a house?





Window shopping


----------



## macrunning (Jan 26, 2022)

ISv said:


> Today I went to shoot interesting plant at UH campus. If I was strictly after birds this little fellow will never pop up on such a background ! I didn't have the time to change the settings - I was shooting the plant, just changed the focus point and adjusted in PP. Windy!!!
> 
> View attachment 202180
> View attachment 202181


Cool shots ISv!


----------



## macrunning (Jan 26, 2022)

Distinctly Average said:


> I am lucky to live close to a regular and healthy population of these wonderful little Firecrest. Every spring, before the foliage takes over I got out and get a few shots. Sadly the population in the UK has dropped massively in the last 40 years, but they thrive at this spot.
> \
> View attachment 202226
> View attachment 202227
> ...


Nice shots. Beautiful little bird.


----------



## macrunning (Jan 26, 2022)

EricN said:


> unfortunately I only had a 100mm
> View attachment 202235
> 
> 
> ...


Shopping or looking to model in the window? lol


----------



## ISv (Jan 26, 2022)

Distinctly Average said:


> I am lucky to live close to a regular and healthy population of these wonderful little Firecrest. Every spring, before the foliage takes over I got out and get a few shots. Sadly the population in the UK has dropped massively in the last 40 years, but they thrive at this spot.
> \
> View attachment 202226
> View attachment 202227
> ...


Don't you have the Goldcrest in the same area?


----------



## Deleted (Jan 26, 2022)

ISv said:


> Don't you have the Goldcrest in the same area?


Yes, we have goldcrest. More common and present all year.


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2022)

I really like your series and your comments, Eric.


----------



## EricN (Jan 26, 2022)

Thanks, Click!


----------



## Deleted (Jan 26, 2022)

Went to Fishers Green down the road in Essex today for the Smews. Saw them but not got the best of shots. Also found this amazing silver wood duck. Never seen one before. Almost ended up swimming with it while trying to get low to the water for a shot. A heart in mouth moment. Also got a portrait of a cormorant. Such amazing eyes in good light.


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2022)

Great shots!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 26, 2022)

Distinctly Average said:


> Went to Fishers Green down the road in Essex today for the Smews. Saw them but not got the best of shots. Also found this amazing silver wood duck. Never seen one before. Almost ended up swimming with it while trying to get low to the water for a shot. A heart in mouth moment. Also got a portrait of a cormorant. Such amazing eyes in good light.
> 
> View attachment 202259
> View attachment 202258


That is the most amazing detail of a cormorant I have ever seen - then eye is like jewel. The Silver Wood Duck was a real bonus. I used to cycle to Waltham Abbey when I was a schoolboy and must visit again (by car).


----------



## Deleted (Jan 26, 2022)

Click said:


> Great shots!


Thank you


AlanF said:


> That is the most amazing detail of a cormorant I have ever seen - then eye is like jewel. The Silver Wood Duck was a real bonus. I used to cycle to Waltham Abbey when I was a schoolboy and must visit again (by car).


Thanks. The cormorant was very close with amazing light. I would have also got the drake smew but I slipped on the mud and spooked it. First time I have been there, I will certainly go back as it only took 20 mins from home.


----------



## macrunning (Jan 26, 2022)

Distinctly Average said:


> Went to Fishers Green down the road in Essex today for the Smews. Saw them but not got the best of shots. Also found this amazing silver wood duck. Never seen one before. Almost ended up swimming with it while trying to get low to the water for a shot. A heart in mouth moment. Also got a portrait of a cormorant. Such amazing eyes in good light.
> 
> View attachment 202259
> View attachment 202258


Beautiful!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 27, 2022)

A Song Thrush decided to visit us at breakfast,and I got him through the double glazing (iso 10k). Later, a visit to Lackford Lakes had an absence of its usual waders but a nice Nuthatch captured through the R5 + 100-500mm.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 27, 2022)

My wife got lots of good shots with the RF 100-400mm on the R6, including a Dunnock, Great Tit and Nuthatch with some seeds.


----------



## Click (Jan 27, 2022)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the 2nd and 3rd one.


----------



## Deleted (Jan 27, 2022)

Very nice pictures AlanF. Do the kingies still perform at Lackford? Not been there a while and at the time they were charging for that hide.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 27, 2022)

Distinctly Average said:


> Very nice pictures AlanF. Do the kingies still perform at Lackford? Not been there a while and at the time they were charging for that hide.


I have hardly seen them there in the past two years.


----------



## Chig (Jan 28, 2022)

These Tauhou (Waxeyes) really love the watermelon I put out for them.
Orewa, New Zealand


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2022)

Nice shots, Chig.


----------



## Chig (Jan 28, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Chig.


Thanks Click


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 29, 2022)

R5 and RF 100-400 5.6-8
@ 1/250, ISO4000, f/8
DxO deepPrime 
croped to 3467x1950 pixel




I really like the RF 100-400


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Chig (Jan 29, 2022)

Tauhou and watermelon 
Orewa New Zealand in my neighbour's tree


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2022)

Nice series. I especially like the 3rd shot. Well done, Chig.


----------



## Chig (Jan 29, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice series. I especially like the 3rd shot. Well done, Chig.


Thanks Click, I'm trying to focus on getting as close as I can to get better images : these were all uncropped except the 2nd image which was only slightly cropped. 
Canon 7Dii and EF300mm f/2.8 from about 3.5m away and these are very small birds 10-13cm long and weighing about 10gm. Here's a house sparrow on the same branch :


----------



## ISv (Jan 30, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures. I especially like the 2nd and 3rd one.


Me too but the second is really great!


Nemorino said:


> R5 and RF 100-400 5.6-8
> @ 1/250, ISO4000, f/8
> DxO deepPrime
> croped to 3467x1950 pixel
> ...


Obviously by reason!


----------



## ISv (Jan 30, 2022)

The results from my walk today - more of the same...


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2022)

Very nice series, ISv. I really like the first picture.


----------



## ISv (Jan 31, 2022)

Isn't it the best hair-cut for the Night Heron? (a lot of wind...)


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2022)

Very funny pictures.  Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jan 31, 2022)

Click said:


> Very funny pictures.  Well done, ISv.


The wind is doing a lot of fun with the hair-styling - not just for the humans (huh ~50% of the human population is very (very!) sensitive to this)!


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 1, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> R5 and RF 100-400 5.6-8
> @ 1/250, ISO4000, f/8
> DxO deepPrime
> croped to 3467x1950 pixel
> ...


And I love your picture of my favorite little bird!
PS: EF 100-400  too.


----------



## EricN (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## AlanF (Feb 1, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> And I love your picture of my favorite little bird!
> PS: EF 100-400  too.


He used an RF 100-400.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> He used an RF 100-400.


Gosh! But I'm still in love with the erithacus rubecula picture.
(I just learnt the Latin name of the rouge - gorge)...


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2022)

Nice shot, Eric!


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 1, 2022)

ISv said:


> The wind is doing a lot of fun with the hair-styling - not just for the humans (huh ~50% of the human population is very (very!) sensitive to this)!


Is this perhaps an cunning allusion to Donald and Boris??? 
(Even though I hope they don't represent 50% of the population...)


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> He used an RF 100-400.


Yes, this is correct!


Del Paso said:


> Gosh! But I'm still in love with the erithacus rubecula picture.
> (I just learnt the Latin name of the rouge - gorge)...


Thanks!
They are sometimes very trusting in the local parks and You can get really close to them.
In Germany they are called Rotkehlchen.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 1, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Yes, this is correct!
> 
> Thanks!
> They are sometimes very trusting in the local parks and You can get really close to them.
> In Germany they are called Rotkehlchen.


Rot = rouge
Kehle = gorge
They are not only trusting, they can be insolent too. Ask my son, one Rotkehlchen stole a little piece of bread right out of his open hand. And came back for more! Lovely little creatures!
Und weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem RF Zoom!


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 1, 2022)

Two GIFs shot with a R5 and the* RF 100-400 f/5.6-8*




@1/3200s, ISO3200, f/8


----------



## AlanF (Feb 1, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Rot = rouge
> Kehle = gorge
> They are not only trusting, they can be insolent too. Ask my son, one Rotkehlchen stole a little piece of bread right out of his open hand. And came back for more! Lovely little creatures!


The full name in the UK should be Robin Redbreast. Its name should be just Redbreast, like the German, but Robin, a man's name, was added, and the Redbreast fallen out of usage.


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2022)

Nice gifs. Well done, Nemorino.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> The full name in the UK should be Robin Redbreast. Its name should be just Redbreast, like the German, but Robin, a man's name, was added, and the Redbreast fallen out of usage.


Any reason why "Robin" was added? Redbreast sounds nicer (my opinion) and more logical.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 1, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Two GIFs shot with a R5 and the* RF 100-400 f/5.6-8*
> View attachment 202325
> View attachment 202326
> View attachment 202327
> ...


You seem to know which birds are my favorites.
Is the one in the middle picture a troglodytes troglodytes - wren-troglodyte mignon -Zaunkönig?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 1, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Any reason why "Robin" was added? Redbreast sounds nicer (my opinion) and more logical.


In the 15th century, it became popular to give human names to familiar birds. In most cases, the human name was later dropped. The Wren is sometimes called "Jenny Wren", with a feminine name.


----------



## EricN (Feb 1, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice shot, Eric!


Thanks Click!


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 2, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> You seem to know which birds are my favorites.
> Is the one in the middle picture a troglodytes troglodytes - wren-troglodyte mignon -Zaunkönig?


I promise the next one won't be one of Your favorites.  

Sadly my knowledge of birds and their names is very limited.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 2, 2022)

As I'm posting this, the cold rain has turned to freezing rain...and in the next few hours a coating of ice is supposed to be topped off by a few inches of snow in our portion of the midwest USA.

But only yesterday, the temperature was in the mid-to-upper fifties (Fahrenheit) here, and spring was in the air.

My bird book says a sure sign of spring is the sight of a tufted titmouse.

At least for one day, bird book smart! (yesterday, Feb 1, front-yard tree):


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 2, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> I promise the next one won't be one of Your favorites.
> 
> Sadly my knowledge of birds and their names is very limited.


Mine certainly even more.
Even though, as long as I wasn't married, I took many pictures of birds, mainly birds of prey. Sadly, my wife lacks the necessary patience.
So, apart from the odd shot of a heron or duck, my birding activities have been reduced to the strict minimum.


----------



## Click (Feb 2, 2022)

Lovely shot, josephandrews.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 2, 2022)

I saw today 27 European Goldfinches fly into a rather high tree. Here are the 13 at the top of the pecking order.


----------



## macrunning (Feb 2, 2022)

ISv said:


> The results from my walk today - more of the same...
> 
> View attachment 202295
> View attachment 202296
> ...


Somebody has got a full belly!


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 3, 2022)

A invasive species in Germany:
_Psittacula krameri_ aka Halsbandsittich 
Both last weekend with R5 and *RF* 100-400 f/5.6-8 @ 1/4000s, ISO2000, f/8
_


_


----------



## AlanF (Feb 3, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> A invasive species in Germany:
> _Psittacula krameri_ aka Halsbandsittich
> Both last weekend with R5 and *RF* 100-400 f/5.6-8 @ 1/4000s, ISO2000, f/8
> _
> ...


Invasive here as well, but fun to see. Nice shots.


----------



## Click (Feb 3, 2022)

Nice pictures, Nemorino. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 3, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice pictures


Thanks, Click! 


AlanF said:


> but fun to see.


And impressivly fast flighing.
But the sound, Alan, the sound!
(and the dirt they leave behind)


----------



## AlanF (Feb 5, 2022)

I needed some cheering up today after the news from last night. So, it was nice to get close to a Blue Tit and Great Tit with the 100-500mm + 1.4x on the R5. The images with the 1.4x respond to a bit of sharpening in DxOLab PL5, I push global LS to +2. PL does oversharpen or undersharpen some lens/camera combinations. At this resolution with the 5DSR, I would sometimes get some Moire in the feathers of the regular patterns like in the tail of the Blue Tit, but have never had any problems with the R5.


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2022)

Beautiful shots. I especially like the first one. Well done, Alan.


----------



## macrunning (Feb 6, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I needed some cheering up today after the news from last night. So, it was nice to get close to a Blue Tit and Great Tit with the 100-500mm + 1.4x on the R5. The images with the 1.4x respond to a bit of sharpening in DxOLab PL5, I push global LS to +2. PL does oversharpen or undersharpen some lens/camera combinations. At this resolution with the 5DSR, I would sometimes get some Moire in the feathers of the regular patterns like in the tail of the Blue Tit, but have never had any problems with the R5.
> 
> View attachment 202397
> View attachment 202398


Nice shots Alan!


----------



## ISv (Feb 6, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Is this perhaps an cunning allusion to Donald and Boris???
> (Even though I hope they don't represent 50% of the population...)


Lets go without politics here! I'm very much with you but still - there are differences that may kill this site... On other hand I'm in ~80% disagreement with the current president and that's my last political comment here!
BTW - I don't think that that Heron is representing ~50% of the Night Heron Population (hardly 0.001% judging by the hair-styling)! But just call him/her a president and the things are getting different!


----------



## ISv (Feb 6, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Rot = rouge
> Kehle = gorge
> They are not only trusting, they can be insolent too. Ask my son, one Rotkehlchen stole a little piece of bread right out of his open hand. And came back for more! Lovely little creatures!
> Und weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem RF Zoom!


"Und weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem RF Zoom!" - as well as with any other lens in your kit!


----------



## ISv (Feb 6, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Invasive here as well, but fun to see. Nice shots.


: very invasive here too... and still better than Mynas!


----------



## ISv (Feb 6, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I needed some cheering up today after the news from last night. So, it was nice to get close to a Blue Tit and Great Tit with the 100-500mm + 1.4x on the R5. The images with the 1.4x respond to a bit of sharpening in DxOLab PL5, I push global LS to +2. PL does oversharpen or undersharpen some lens/camera combinations. At this resolution with the 5DSR, I would sometimes get some Moire in the feathers of the regular patterns like in the tail of the Blue Tit, but have never had any problems with the R5.
> 
> View attachment 202397
> View attachment 202398


Well - put the photo on bigger screen/resolution and the moire most probably will disappear... I'm far from any theoretical explanation (never tried to thing seriously about the problem) but it's what I see by simple test...


----------



## ISv (Feb 6, 2022)

And after that many picture-less comments (from my site!) - my only bird from today!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 6, 2022)

ISv said:


> Well - put the photo on bigger screen/resolution and the moire most probably will disappear... I'm far from any theoretical explanation (never tried to thing seriously about the problem) but it's what I see by simple test...


Here's the explanation. You are looking at something different, the interaction between the pixels of your image and the pixels on your monitor. The Moire from that will appear or disappear as you vary the size of the image on the screen because the image occupies different numbers of pixels on the screen. What we mean by Moire with digital cameras is the "aliasing" where you get a rainbow of colours or patterns that are caused by the pixels in repeating patterns in the image interacting with the regular grid of pixels in the sensor. These won't disappear with increasing viewing size. Here are a couple of examples with the Canon 5DSR that doesn't have an AA-filter. The AA-filter blurs the image slightly (AA = Anti-Aliasing, otherwise called an optical low pass filter, OLPF as it removes the higher frequencies). A soft lens or slight defocussing acts as an AA-filter. It happens only rarely but can be a real menace for fashion photographers who photo dresses or suits with very very regular repeating patterns of the threads in the material. This is why Canon keeps AA-filters. It happened only rarely with the 5DSR and even less so with the D850 and D500, which is why I would prefer to have the AA-filter not present in high resolution sensors. The AA-filter in the R5 doesn't blur as much as previous Canon sensors and so is less of a worry for me.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 6, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I needed some cheering up today after the news from last night. So, it was nice to get close to a Blue Tit and Great Tit with the 100-500mm + 1.4x on the R5. The images with the 1.4x respond to a bit of sharpening in DxOLab PL5, I push global LS to +2. PL does oversharpen or undersharpen some lens/camera combinations. At this resolution with the 5DSR, I would sometimes get some Moire in the feathers of the regular patterns like in the tail of the Blue Tit, but have never had any problems with the R5.
> 
> View attachment 202397
> View attachment 202398


Beautiful pictures of little mesanges!
Indeed a great consolation after the sad news...


----------



## Click (Feb 6, 2022)

Very portrait, ISv.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 6, 2022)

Deleted said:


> Went to Fishers Green down the road in Essex today for the Smews. Saw them but not got the best of shots. Also found this amazing silver wood duck. Never seen one before. Almost ended up swimming with it while trying to get low to the water for a shot. A heart in mouth moment. Also got a portrait of a cormorant. Such amazing eyes in good light.
> 
> View attachment 202259
> View attachment 202258


Great eye.....both on the part of the photographer and the bird


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 6, 2022)

Whatever follows, I do hope we can keep this thread going. I have been inspired by all of you and learned so much.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 6, 2022)

JPAZ said:


> Whatever follows, I do hope we can keep this thread going. I have been inspired by all of you and learned so much.


I am going to do my best!


----------



## ISv (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2022)

I really like your shots. Nicely done, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 7, 2022)

A Skylark in full flight, not hovering. The R5 + 100-500mm managed to keep it in perfect focus as I panned it for a second in EFCS mode.


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2022)

Nice shots, Alan. I especially like this gif. Perfect background.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 7, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice shots, Alan. I especially like this gif. Perfect background.


The oof blur is enough to show speed without the disorientation of focussed background whizzing past. Learning by experience.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 8, 2022)

Got a Skylark ascending this afternoon. This where a little gif really shows them in action, and a video with sound is even better. They are great fun to watch and listen to.


----------



## macrunning (Feb 8, 2022)

ISv said:


> View attachment 202426
> View attachment 202427


Such a colorful little bird! Nice shots ISv


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2022)

Nicely done, Alan


----------



## AlanF (Feb 11, 2022)

Little Egrets have become more common here - you can hardly miss them when they are around. This one was in a tree in an urban area, close to a river.


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2022)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 13, 2022)

Beautiful light yesterday afternoon, although low in the sky, and we visited a reservoir. A Little Egret in flight and Wigeon captured at 700mm with the RF 1.4x on the 100-500 on R5, and at 500mm a Goosander, which we see only rarely. All crops at original size.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 13, 2022)

Just to show how good the 100-500mm + RF 1.4x is on the R5, an Oyster Catcher. It was on a tiny island in the centre of the reservoir, about 150-200m away. My wife with the bins thought it was an Oyster Catcher, and I could only just make out a small black and white bird. The shot is good enough to make out clearly, only some 330x200px.


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2022)

Very nice series, Alan. I really like the first picture. Well done, Sir!


----------



## ERHP (Feb 13, 2022)

A male Anna's Hummingbird spooling up for a quick flight after an interloper.





R3 RF600 w/1.4X 1/500 : f/11 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2022)

Awesome. Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## ISv (Feb 14, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Such a colorful little bird! Nice shots ISv


I'm not aware of any established population on Oahu. On some of the other Hawaiian Islands they seem to do better (Maui for example). 
I think everything I have seen here are "cage birds got free"


----------



## AlanF (Feb 14, 2022)

I was not expecting to see anything of interest today but someone in the hide spotted an unusual bird. I got it at 1000mm on the R5, and found it to be a Chiloe Wigeon or hybrid thereof. It's a South American bird and so must be an escapee from a collection.


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2022)

Nice shots, Alan. I especially like the second one.


----------



## macrunning (Feb 17, 2022)

Went out yesterday to just scope out a local park and wasn't expecting much. The light wasn't great but I think I was rewarded for being patient. Toward the end of my trip the sun was poking in and out of the clouds and I came across a group of Cedar Waxwings eating berries on what I believe is a Hawthorn tree. They were jumping down to a watering hole just next to it. They didn't seem startled by me so I pulled out my camera and sat down and began shooting. My first Cedar Waxwings. Such a pretty little bird.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2022)

Beautiful shots. Well done, macrunning.


----------



## macrunning (Feb 17, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots. Well done, macrunning.


Thank you Click.


----------



## Cog (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## AlanF (Feb 17, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Went out yesterday to just scope out a local park and wasn't expecting much. The light wasn't great but I think I was rewarded for being patient. Toward the end of my trip the sun was poking in and out of the clouds and I came across a group of Cedar Waxwings eating berries on what I believe is a Hawthorn tree. They were jumping down to a watering hole just next to it. They didn't seem startled by me so I pulled out my camera and sat down and began shooting. My first Cedar Waxwings. Such a pretty little bird.
> View attachment 202498
> View attachment 202499
> View attachment 202500


I love Waxwings, and we rarely get them where I live.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2022)

Very nice shots, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 17, 2022)

I tempted a Robin with some birdseed, and my wife was ready with the RF 100-400 on the R6. And I also took a Robin's eye view of me as a selfie using the R5.


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2022)

Nicely done!


----------



## macrunning (Feb 17, 2022)

Cog said:


>


What exactly are those things sticking up out of the ground?


----------



## Cog (Feb 18, 2022)

macrunning said:


> What exactly are those things sticking up out of the ground?


They are mangrove sprouts. Some of them will be trees.


----------



## Cog (Feb 18, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Cog (Feb 19, 2022)

I never understood how they can eat crab. Those are really HARD to swallow!!!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 19, 2022)

Cog said:


> I never understood how they can eat crab. Those are really HARD to swallow!!!


Well camouflaged!


----------



## Cog (Feb 19, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Well camouflaged!


True. I can't see the bird without a lens among the shoots. Neither does the crab.


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2022)

Cog said:


> I never understood how they can eat crab. Those are really HARD to swallow!!!



Another very nice shot. Well done, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 19, 2022)

Shelducks in crash (944mm on R5).


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2022)

Angry birds. Nice pictures, Alan. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 19, 2022)

Blue Tit


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 19, 2022)

Eurasian Jay


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 19, 2022)

Grey Heron


----------



## AlanF (Feb 19, 2022)

A sunny day on Thursday, before the storms. R5 + 100-500mm.


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2022)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, Hector.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 19, 2022)

My wife using the R6 + RF 100-400 showed fewer Mpx and shorter narrower lens in the shade work. Robin, Nuthatch, Bluetit and Dunnock.


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2022)

Very nice series.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 19, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A sunny day on Thursday, before the storms. R5 + 100-500mm.
> View attachment 202535
> View attachment 202536
> View attachment 202537


Beautiful images


----------



## ISv (Feb 19, 2022)

AlanF said:


> My wife using the R6 + RF 100-400 showed fewer Mpx and shorter narrower lens in the shade work. Robin, Nuthatch, Bluetit and Dunnock.
> 
> 
> View attachment 202538
> ...


Very good photos Alan! You missed to name the female Siskin (#3 of your series and #4 of your wife series).
I hope everything is OK after the storm?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 19, 2022)

ISv said:


> Very good photos Alan! You missed to name the female Siskin (#3 of your series and #4 of your wife series).
> I hope everything is OK after the storm?


They are female Chaffinches. Female Siskins have striped breasts and a more pointed beak, and generally more streaky.


----------



## ISv (Feb 20, 2022)

I watched some Night Herons fishing today. Was surprised when one adult went few meters far from the water and regurgitate a fish (after practically killing it) near an juvenile.
Didn't know they are feeding them at such a late age?


----------



## ISv (Feb 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> They are female Chaffinches. Female Siskins have striped breasts and a more pointed beak, and generally more streaky.


You are right. That relatively well marked supercilium is not what I remember...


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2022)

Very nice shots, ISv.


----------



## macrunning (Feb 20, 2022)

Cog said:


> I never understood how they can eat crab. Those are really HARD to swallow!!!


I wonder if the crab is pinching at his insides! lol


----------



## macrunning (Feb 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A sunny day on Thursday, before the storms. R5 + 100-500mm.
> View attachment 202535
> View attachment 202536
> View attachment 202537


Nice series Alan!


----------



## macrunning (Feb 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> My wife using the R6 + RF 100-400 showed fewer Mpx and shorter narrower lens in the shade work. Robin, Nuthatch, Bluetit and Dunnock.
> 
> 
> View attachment 202538
> ...


The Mrs giving you a run for your money Alan! Nice shots.


----------



## macrunning (Feb 20, 2022)

Here's a few more shots I got of the Cedar Waxwings from the other day. These were them down by the watering hole.


----------



## ISv (Feb 20, 2022)

Cog said:


> They are mangrove sprouts. Some of them will be trees.


Most probably pneumatophores: https://ocean.si.edu/ocean-life/plants-algae/mangroves


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2022)

Nice shots, macrunning.


----------



## Cog (Feb 20, 2022)

Click said:


> Another very nice shot. Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 20, 2022)

Stormy weather in Central Europe


R5 and RF 100-400


----------



## AlanF (Feb 20, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Stormy weather in Central Europe
> View attachment 202549
> 
> R5 and RF 100-400


Nice gif - shows much more than a single shot.


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Nice gif - shows much more than a single shot.


Thank you! 
The high frame rate of the R5 pushes to make GIFs as You know.
And I often take to much pictures of one situation and wonder what to do with all of them.
Like this:



Cormorant meditation


----------



## AlanF (Feb 20, 2022)

Cormorants don't move much! Here's an Oystercatcher on Thursday from before the storm. It was done at 1000mm on the R5.


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Cormorants don't move much!


Yes, yes, a lesson I had to learn.  



AlanF said:


> Here's an Oystercatcher on Thursday from before the storm


Well done, Alan, as usual.


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2022)

Very windy! Nice gif.


Nemorino said:


> Stormy weather in Central Europe




Very windy!. Nice gif, Nemorino.


----------



## macrunning (Feb 20, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice shots, macrunning.


Thanks Click.


----------



## ISv (Feb 21, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> Thank you!
> The high frame rate of the R5 pushes to make GIFs as You know.
> And I often take to much pictures of one situation and wonder what to do with all of them.
> Like this:
> ...


"And I often take to much pictures of one situation and wonder what to do with all of them." - now it makes a lot of sense  ! How many frames did you incorporate in this GIF?


----------



## Nemorino (Feb 21, 2022)

ISv said:


> How many frames did you incorporate in this GIF?


Both GIFs are made of 13 pictures


----------



## Fredster (Feb 21, 2022)

macrunning said:


> I somehow managed to post this in the wrong thread earlier! Not even sure how I got into that thread. Ah such is life.
> 
> Managed to catch this little male Anna's Hummingbird perched a top of our lilac tree yesterday singing away. Shot with Canon R5, RF 100-500 @ 500mm f/7.1 1/200th ISO 1250 and used DxO PureRaw in post.
> View attachment 199802
> ...


Like this image. Really cool!


----------



## ISv (Feb 21, 2022)

Baby Yellow-fronted Canary. I notice first the agitated adults. The baby is on the ground: sitting on root of Albisia tree.
Very low probability for survival, nearly zero ...


----------



## macrunning (Feb 22, 2022)

ISv said:


> Baby Yellow-fronted Canary. I notice first the agitated adults. The baby is on the ground: sitting on root of Albisia tree.
> Very low probability for survival, nearly zero ...
> 
> View attachment 202567
> View attachment 202568


Nice capture of the baby! Hope he makes it.


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2022)

Sad story....But a very nice picture of the baby.


----------



## ISv (Feb 22, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Nice capture of the baby! Hope he makes it.


I like your optimism. As a biologist I firmly believe in the natural screening. As a human it's sometime difficult to accept that natural screening (well it depends of what kind of person you are...)!
But it's what it's and the nature knows better... What else can I say?


----------



## EricN (Feb 22, 2022)

ISv said:


> Baby Yellow-fronted Canary. I notice first the agitated adults. The baby is on the ground: sitting on root of Albisia tree.
> Very low probability for survival, nearly zero ...
> 
> View attachment 202567
> View attachment 202568


love that second one


----------



## Cog (Feb 22, 2022)

Ruddy turnstone, to the best of my knowledge
Now posted in the right thread.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 22, 2022)

Cog said:


> Ruddy turnstone, to the best of my knowledge
> Now posted in the right thread.


Lovely bird and beautiful composition!


----------



## Cog (Feb 22, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Lovely bird and beautiful composition!


Thank you, Alan!


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2022)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Cog.


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 22, 2022)

Long-tailed tit, pair of swans, bald eagle, snowy owl...
Two each per side of the Big Pond
Old good 7D2, with 400/100-400 + 1.4X


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2022)

I really like the Snowy Owl. Well done!
​


----------



## ISO64 (Feb 23, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like the Snowy Owl. Well done!
> ​


Thanks Click! It is that time of the year


----------



## Cog (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2022)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## macrunning (Feb 25, 2022)

Cog said:


>


Nice shot Cog!


----------



## Cog (Feb 25, 2022)

*macrunning, Click*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## AlanF (Feb 25, 2022)

Came across a Meadow Pipit today, a little brown job I rarely see. Here's it uprezzed 2x.


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2022)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Feb 26, 2022)

RF 100-500, Animal eye AF, 3000x2000 crop (without resize)


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2022)

I really like this shot. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Feb 27, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like this shot. Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## ISv (Feb 27, 2022)

Nothing interesting today - I didn't succeed with the White Tern feeding an juvenile: very bad light... 
Nothing comparable with the Cog's excellent photos!


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2022)

Nice series. I especially like the second picture. Well done, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 27, 2022)

Went out to bird reserves without success and found more in my back garden after getting home in the evening. A Great Spotted Woodpecker, 25m away, which I was able to get up a tree through a small gap between branches pointing the 100-500mm +2xRC @1000mm on the R5. A couple of points, some complain they cant focus the R5 on small birds sitting in foliage but I have no problems using the centre point, and I can even switch back buttons to switch to eye AF, but it's not usually necessary. I can hold the 100-500mm at 45 deg pointed upwards with no stress or wavering for ags but I can't do that even with the 400mm DO II, it's just beyond what for my arms can take. And the 100-500mm with the 2x is sharp with really good IS.


----------



## Click (Feb 27, 2022)

Nice picture, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Feb 27, 2022)

Very different drink today - second seen and first time on photo (for me!) the endemic Oahu Elepaio (_Chasiempis ibidis_). Kauai and Big Island have their own species (very similar) of Elepaio. All 3 species are endemic for the particular Island. Not present on the other Hawaiian Islands.
looks like a juvenile male to me.
Not afraid from people but difficult to capture: here it's ISO 1250 and 1/40s! I followed the bird for ~6 minutes. Only once I got it open - with speed 10 frames/s I had time for just 3 frames, two of them when it took off and very fussy. Belive me I'm kiking myself for that second photo!!!I have to go there again for a good photo...


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2022)

The second one is very nice.


----------



## shire_guy (Feb 28, 2022)

Trying to get a shot of another bird from a dark area when this Yellow Robin landed close by. Slowly twisted around and was too afraid I would scare him if I zoomed out. Thankful for ES. 1/200, f8, ISO10000, 560mm no crop.


----------



## Click (Feb 28, 2022)

Nice shot.




Well done, shire guy.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 28, 2022)

@ISv and @shire_guy, it's really satisfying when you get shots of birds you are after - well done!


----------



## shire_guy (Mar 1, 2022)

Thank you @Click and @AlanF


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 1, 2022)

After two month of about 90% dull and rainy weather  - at least so it felt - this weekend and the last two days were the first for me to have the chance to go out again and look for some birds. 
Maaan, how I missed taking my cam out and get some decent shots. 

And look! What did I come across? A quite rare winter visitor:
A male brambling (_fringilla montifringilla_). I hope it got strong enough here to find its way back to Scandinavia soon 
I needed heavy croping (orig. size just 1800x1200) and the ISO was at 1600+, but I am happy to get this sequence here.


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2022)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 1, 2022)

Longtailed Tit on a gloomy afternoon. R5 + 800mm f/11 iso2000 1/100s hand held.


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2022)

Lovely shot, Alan. Beautiful background.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 1, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures. Well done, Maximilian.


Thanks, Click. 
Thanks, @jprusa, @ERHP, @Cog and @OskarB


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Longtailed Tit ...


Saw one once in my backyard . Never again since then...


----------



## macrunning (Mar 2, 2022)

ISv said:


> Nothing interesting today - I didn't succeed with the White Tern feeding an juvenile: very bad light...
> Nothing comparable with the Cog's excellent photos!
> 
> View attachment 202623
> ...


Nice set of pics ISv.


----------



## macrunning (Mar 2, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> After two month of about 90% dull and rainy weather  - at least so it felt - this weekend and the last two days were the first for me to have the chance to go out again and look for some birds.
> Maaan, how I missed taking my cam out and get some decent shots.
> 
> And look! What did I come across? A quite rare winter visitor:
> ...





Maximilian said:


> After two month of about 90% dull and rainy weather  - at least so it felt - this weekend and the last two days were the first for me to have the chance to go out again and look for some birds.
> Maaan, how I missed taking my cam out and get some decent shots.
> 
> And look! What did I come across? A quite rare winter visitor:
> ...


Nice shots Maximilian!


----------



## macrunning (Mar 2, 2022)

Captured this American Coot today playing in the rain. Man, these guys have some long lizard toes!


----------



## tron (Mar 2, 2022)

Using the R5/100-500 the way it suits me best: 1000mm f/14 


Half-joking, I wonder if it's the same I posted in BIF thread. Both photos were taken at the same spot with about one and a half month difference. I decided to bring my R5/100-500 combo in addition to my D500(or D850)/500PF for these super FL limited shots.


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2022)

Macrunning and tron,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## ISv (Mar 2, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Captured this American Coot today playing in the rain. Man, these guys have some long lizard toes!
> View attachment 202657
> View attachment 202658


"Man, these guys have some long lizard toes!" - they really do! Not the same species but they are very similar concerning the toes!


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 2, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> And look! What did I come across? A quite rare winter visitor:
> ...


Here some more common birds, though I couldn't get them in the past.
Again, I needed heavy croping (orig. size just 2100x1400). The ISO was below 800 this time.

A goldfinch and a chaffinch:


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2022)

Nice series, Maximilian.


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2022)

ISv said:


> "Man, these guys have some long lizard toes!" - they really do! Not the same species but they are very similar concerning the toes!



I really like this shot. Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Mar 6, 2022)

It is what it is - I mean it's what I got today... !


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2022)

Very nice series. I especially like the first picture. Lovely bokeh.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 6, 2022)

Another Nuthatch, taken simultaneously by wife with the R6 and RF 100-400mm, shown first, and by me with the R5 + 100-500mm, downsized 2x. Hers is sharper.


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2022)

Beautiful shots. I prefer the first one.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 7, 2022)

For the fun of it, I took out the RF 800mm f/11 (the one that is unusable 90% of the time ), which was fortunate as a road was blocked and we went instead to another favourite spot and found that a Peregrine Falcon had started nesting over 60m from a path on a shaded ledge you have to know about. So, I put the 800 on with the 1.4xTC on the R5. Watch this space for the chicks.


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2022)

Very good result with the 1.4xTC. Nice shots.


----------



## EricN (Mar 8, 2022)

Click said:


> Very good result with the 1.4xTC. Nice shots.


I agree, it looks much better than I guessed!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 8, 2022)

"_Staring Contest_"



EOS R3, EF 600mm f/4L IS II, 1/3200 s, f/5.6, ISO 500


----------



## ISv (Mar 8, 2022)

EricN said:


> I agree, it looks much better than I guessed!


+1


----------



## ISv (Mar 8, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> "_Staring Contest_"
> 
> View attachment 202695
> 
> EOS R3, EF 600mm f/4L IS II, 1/3200 s, f/5.6, ISO 500


OK. No comparison in the size and the intimidating eyes but still "staring"!
Edited just for the funny fact: "Perhaps the southernmost record of Snowy Owl ever recorded involves a first-fall male that appeared at the Honolulu Airport, O'ahu, 24 Nov 2011 (HRBP 6713 published NAB 66:193). 
Airport personnel attempted to scare it from the runways but when it refused to leave it was shot as part of bird-strike control efforts and sent to the Bishop Museum (BPBM 185577; HRBP 6714).
An irruption of Snowy Owls had commenced in the North American Pacific Northwest during Nov 2011, and the record was accepted as a naturally occurring vagrant to Hawaii by the HBRC in May 2015"

My only question to the "naturally occurring vagrant to Hawaii" is how it happen exactly on the international airport. No other records for Hawaii !


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2022)

So cute. Nice shot, ISv.


----------



## Click (Mar 8, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> "_Staring Contest_"


Beautiful bird. Very nice shot. Well done, Neuro.


----------



## macrunning (Mar 8, 2022)

ISv said:


> It is what it is - I mean it's what I got today... !
> 
> View attachment 202685
> View attachment 202686
> ...


I really like that last one. good shots.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 9, 2022)

Played around with the RF 2x on the RF 100-500mm and R5. A 1000mm is too long with too narrow a field of view for me, especially as only the centre 50% of AF is active, and AF isn't as fast at f/14. But, I could track a Blackheaded Gull, the other side of a lake more than 100mm wide and keep it in perfect focus against a background.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 9, 2022)

And, a Great Crested Grebe was shown in close up with that 1000mm of reach.


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2022)

I really like the first shot. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Mar 13, 2022)

Japanese White-eye (or Warbling White-eye if like it better) feeding on flowers of Banuyo Tree.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2022)

Lovely shots, ISv. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 13, 2022)

Eurasian Goldfinch, R5 + 100-500mm @1000mm. It's so often difficult to see their black eyes against the black masks surrounding them. DxO PL5 grossly oversharpens the lens at 1000mm on both the R5 and R6 and I slide the global sharpening to -2..


----------



## RGB49 (Mar 13, 2022)

R5,EF 600iii +1.4 Iso 12800 F5.6 Topaz denoise.


----------



## ERHP (Mar 13, 2022)

Black Skimmers as the sun sets.





R5 RF600 w/1.4x 1/1250 : f/6.3 : ISO 1000


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2022)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2022)

Very nice shot, RGB49


----------



## macrunning (Mar 14, 2022)

ISv said:


> Japanese White-eye (or Warbling White-eye if like it better) feeding on flowers of Banuyo Tree.
> 
> View attachment 202733
> View attachment 202734


Nice shots ISv!


----------



## macrunning (Mar 14, 2022)

RGB49 said:


> R5,EF 600iii +1.4 Iso 12800 F5.6 Topaz denoise.
> View attachment 202744


Nice shot RGB49!


----------



## macrunning (Mar 14, 2022)

ERHP said:


> Black Skimmers as the sun sets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot ERHP!


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2022)

Caught a Great Crested Grebe catching a fish. A Skylark in the grass, where they normally hide and nest (both 1000mm/R5).


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2022)

Beautiful shots, Alan.


----------



## macrunning (Mar 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Caught a Great Crested Grebe catching a fish. A Skylark in the grass, where they normally hide and nest (both 1000mm/R5).
> View attachment 202748
> 
> 
> View attachment 202749


Nice shots Alan


----------



## macrunning (Mar 17, 2022)

Captured a paired male and female Ring-necked ducks and a paired Mallard ducks. R5 100-500 w/ 2x Ext.


----------



## lglass12189 (Mar 17, 2022)

A couple from my trip to Alaska last week. R3 with 100-500 L


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Captured a paired male and female Ring-necked ducks and a paired Mallard ducks. R5 100-500 w/ 2x Ext.
> View attachment 202760
> View attachment 202761
> View attachment 202762


Nice low level shots giving good angles.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Captured a paired male and female Ring-necked ducks and a paired Mallard ducks. R5 100-500 w/ 2x Ext.



Beautiful series.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2022)

lglass12189 said:


> A couple from my trip to Alaska last week. R3 with 100-500 L



Great shots. Well done, Iglass12189.


----------



## macrunning (Mar 17, 2022)

lglass12189 said:


> A couple from my trip to Alaska last week. R3 with 100-500 L


Nice series Iglass. I like the yellow moss on the rocks complimenting the beak of the eagle.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 17, 2022)

A pair of Longtailed Tits have started frequenting my back garden. With luck, they are nest building. R5/1000mm.


----------



## Click (Mar 17, 2022)

Lovely shots, Alan. Nicely done, Sir!


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 22, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Caught a Great Crested Grebe catching a fish. A Skylark in the grass, where they normally hide and nest (both 1000mm/R5).


I really like how the sun highlights the red eye of the Great Crested Grebe. Wonderful, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 22, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A pair of Longtailed Tits...


Really nice. I really like those little cuties.
Just yesterday I came across some long-tailed tits as well and managed to get my first decent shots of them.
Less resolution than yours, because of cam and reach and heavy cropping. Still good enough for me


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2022)

Nice shots, Maximilian. I especially like the second one.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 22, 2022)

Just the locals hanging out now, still waiting for the tourist to arrive.


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2022)

Beautiful picture. Well done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 22, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture. Well done, jprusa.


Thanks click!


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 22, 2022)

Kingfisher, I'm getting closer. Pitty, that bad light and ISO3200 killed the details.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 22, 2022)

Great Crested Grebe + fish 1000mm.


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Kingfisher, I'm getting closer. Pitty, that bad light and ISO3200 killed the details.



I really like your shot. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2022)

Very nice shot, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 23, 2022)

A series of a grey wagtail. I really love that colorful bird on the dead brown reed.


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2022)

Nice series. I especially like the first shot.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 23, 2022)

First Chiffchaff of the year. R5/1000mm


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 23, 2022)

My first crested tit. 
Couldn't avoid the twig. Don't like to remove something like that in PP - could have been difficult, though.


----------



## Click (Mar 23, 2022)

Very nice shots, guys.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 26, 2022)

Mrs. woodpecker is building a home


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2022)

Nice shots, Maximilian.


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 26, 2022)

Hey everyone, it's been a while for me posting anything! I spent 5 weeks in Florida, between February and March. As always, Florida bird photography is incredible! I will keep it to a few small galleries too not take up too much on here, however I made a long post on my website if you're interested in seeing the majority of 300+ photos I edited from the trip. All photos taken with 7D mk ll and either EF 600 F4 ll or EF 100-400 ll, with and without 1.4x lll. I'm back in Wisconsin now and focusing on the spring migration.

Jeremy

Snail Kite (male and female)


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 26, 2022)

Bald Eagle
Barred Owl
Merlin
Osprey
Red-shouldered Hawk


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 26, 2022)

Belted Kingfisher (male and female)
Glossy Ibis
Green Heron
Little Blue Heron
Loggerhead Shrike


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 26, 2022)

Last one...

Common Gallinule
Painted Bunting
Snowy Egret
Tricolored Heron


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2022)

Beautiful pictures!




Well done, Jeremy


----------



## AlanF (Mar 26, 2022)

Lovely shots. What a wonderful time you have had Jeremy! I feel like emigrating.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 26, 2022)

Just trying to get decent shots of our rather drab small birds. I have to say on a bright day like today, the 100-500mm with a 2xTC is the best lens I have ever had for this task for walking around searching for them. Here is a Reed Bunting;


----------



## ISv (Mar 26, 2022)

AlanF said:


> First Chiffchaff of the year. R5/1000mm
> 
> View attachment 202791


Great shot Alan!


----------



## ISv (Mar 26, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Last one...
> 
> Common Gallinule
> Painted Bunting
> ...


Great shots (as usual)! I'm pretty sure you had a lot of fun!


----------



## ISv (Mar 26, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Just trying to get decent shots of our rather drab small birds. I have to say on a bright day like today, the 100-500mm with a 2xTC is the best lens I have ever had for this task for walking around searching for them. Here is a Reed Bunting;
> 
> View attachment 202868
> View attachment 202869
> View attachment 202870


 - "drab small birds": I still have to see it in real. In the part of Europe where I was born it's very local and uncommon. Nice shots!


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2022)

Nice series, Alan. I especially like the 2nd picture.


----------



## tron (Mar 27, 2022)

AlanF said:


> First Chiffchaff of the year. R5/1000mm
> 
> View attachment 202791


Mine is missing for a few weeks. I do not suppose ....


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 27, 2022)

A siskin. Once again in bad light


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> A siskin. One again in bad light
> 
> 
> View attachment 202881
> ...


Siskins are difficult to photo, they rarely pose.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 27, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Siskins are difficult to photo, they rarely pose.


Thanks for your kind words, Alan


----------



## HenryL (Mar 27, 2022)

> Hey everyone, it's been a while for me posting anything! I spent 5 weeks in Florida, between February and March. As always, Florida bird photography is incredible! I will keep it to a few small galleries too not take up too much on here, however I made a long post on my website if you're interested in seeing the majority of 300+ photos I edited from the trip. All photos taken with 7D mk ll and either EF 600 F4 ll or EF 100-400 ll, with and without 1.4x lll. I'm back in Wisconsin now and focusing on the spring migration.
> 
> Jeremy



Well done Jeremy, looks like it was a great trip. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 27, 2022)

Thank you everyone! Yes, it was an awesome vacation and very fun. It wasn't exclusively for birds, rather an escape from the Wisconsin winter and me working in it! 

Jeremy


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 27, 2022)

Ever seen a heron doing sunbathing?
It spread its wings several times, so it really must have been sunbathing


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2022)

Nice shots, Maximilian.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 27, 2022)

I put the RF 100-500mm + RF 2x on the R6 this evening, and got another Chiffchaff in my garden


.


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2022)

I really like the 2nd one. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 28, 2022)

Something I have never seen before, a Green Woodpecker displaying, and in my back garden. They characteristically have an upright pose and rotate their heads, making loud noises. Not such a drab bird. (1000mm/R5).


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2022)

Nice shots, Alan.


----------



## becceric (Mar 30, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> My first crested tit.
> Couldn't avoid the twig. Don't like to remove something like that in PP - could have been difficult, though.
> 
> View attachment 202792





Maximilian said:


> My first crested tit.
> Couldn't avoid the twig. Don't like to remove something like that in PP - could have been difficult, though.



Maximilian, for an exercise in twig removal, I gave it a try on the image. I briefly posted the results, then realized I had not requested your permission, and removed the image. It was a poor choice on my part, and I hope you will accept my apology.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2022)

becceric said:


> Maximilian, for an exercise in twig removal, I gave it a try on the image. I briefly posted the results, then realized I had not requested your permission, and removed the image. It was a poor choice on my part, and I hope you will accept my apology.


Thank you very much for your apology. Nothing much to hesitate. 
I enjoy input and advice from each of you. 
And I would be interested to see your result, so please repost it, if you like. 
The next time please ask first. 
But for me everything is okay now.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Something I have never seen before, a Green Woodpecker displaying, and in my back garden. They characteristically have an upright pose and rotate their heads, making loud noises. Not such a drab bird. (1000mm/R5).


Their warning call is pretty irritating. 
Wait until they peck deep holes in your lawn 
I still like them, though.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 30, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Their warning call is pretty irritating.
> Wait until they peck deep holes in your lawn
> I still like them, though.


They have pecked deep holes, but I no longer call it a "lawn"! It's now "wilded".


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2022)

Some heron closeups, only slight cropping @560 mm (100-400LII+1.4x):


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2022)

I especially like the second one. Very nice portrait.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2022)

Click said:


> I especially like the second one. Very nice portrait.


Same here! 
The first one was quite difficult as the heron was walking by and the sun was shining through the tree (change of light and shadow).


----------



## becceric (Mar 30, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Thank you very much for your apology. Nothing much to hesitate.
> I enjoy input and advice from each of you.
> And I would be interested to see your result, so please repost it, if you like.
> The next time please ask first.
> But for me everything is okay now.


Thank, you Maximillian. I definitely will request permission in the future.
I don't think the results are too bad, but I couldn't figure out what to do with the "garbled" area to the left of the bird. If a solution strikes me, I may attempt to clean that up.


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 31, 2022)

In Wisconsin, the month of March starts spring migration with waterfowl arriving first. Here are a few of the ducks I photographed this month. All taken with 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (Mar 31, 2022)

A few more...


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 31, 2022)

becceric said:


> I don't think the results are too bad, but I couldn't figure out what to do with the "garbled" area to the left of the bird. If a solution strikes me, I may attempt to clean that up.


Yeah, it is much better than I expected, compliments. But I know that I am not good on something like that. 
That "garbled" area doesn't disturb me that much. It's the tip of the crest and the part where the twig crossed the branch, where I see that PP magic took place


----------



## Click (Mar 31, 2022)

Another beautiful series. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## jprusa (Mar 31, 2022)

Nice pictures Jeremy! Can't wait to see the migration pictures.


----------



## ISv (Apr 1, 2022)

jprusa said:


> Nice pictures Jeremy! Can't wait to see the migration pictures.


Me to!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 2, 2022)

Last week I finally made it. I got as close as I suppose I ever can without any camo tent or other camo. My guess is that I was about 15 m away.
These pics are from 5D4 @560mm cropped down to 3000x2000.
and it seemed I'd crashed a date 
First pic focus is on the left, second on the right
Strange situation that I took this pic at 20°C  and now we have below zero and snow  (it's April 2nd, I know)


----------



## AlanF (Apr 2, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Last week I finally made it. I got as close as I suppose I ever can without any camo tent or other camo. My guess is that I was about 15 m away.
> These pics are from 5D4 @560mm cropped down to 3000x2000.
> and it seemed I'd chrashed a date
> First pic focus is on the left, second on the right
> ...


You are getting closer! I haven't got close to one in over two years now. It's all part of the thrill of the chase. It's freezing here as well.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 2, 2022)

AlanF said:


> You are getting closer! I haven't got close to one in over two years now. It's all part of the thrill of the chase.


Most of the time to me it is the wonderful feeling living in a place where these wonderful creatures live just 15 min away and to enjoy watching them.
But is is also the thrill of getting closer without disturbing and/or scaring them.



AlanF said:


> It's freezing here as well.


Of course  The Sahara dust came from the far North and the Arctic winds from the South 
I just hope that it won't stay too long. I was talking to my neighbour who is a hobbyist beekeeper and he told me that the bees already started breeding and would starve not eating but keeping the larvae warm.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2022)

Nice shots. The weather is playing crazy here too.


----------



## ISv (Apr 3, 2022)

Few from today's walk into nearby beach park: Pacific Golden Plovers are preparing to go North. Some are already in full breeding plumage, others not much (the second photo)
I don't recall posting a real portrait of PGP in full breeding plumage before? Here it is. The real surprise came later!


----------



## ISv (Apr 3, 2022)

And the real surprise: this big chicken landed in front of me - no time to put the lens on tripod. It was a good idea because it took a fallen leaf, took off fast and landed on the shoulder of a man walking ~10-15 meters behind of me. PET!!! It was flying free, no rings and that was kind of shock for me... I asked the owner if he is not afraid to lose his bird but he told me - "it comes always to me!" Mean time the bird took off again and landed very close to me. The owner told me - "be careful, it looks attracted to your camera! I had a case before when it landed on the lens and scratched it! Shoot as much as you want but I advise you! I don't want this to happen again!" So, I just put the camera in the backpack and ... goodbuy! Sorry for the bad photo...


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2022)

Nice series, ISv.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 3, 2022)

The Peregrine Falcon is brooding on her cliff ledge. The nest is over 60m away, safely on the side of a disused lime quarry, with a deep gulf between it and the footpath. You have to know she is there to find her. I took the 800mm f/11 on the R5 with me as it is lighter than the 100-500 + 2x TC, and the back is playing up. Nikon is coming out with what I am sure will be a superb lens in the z 800 f/6.3. But the budget lightweight 800mm f/11 is as much as I can hike with and good enough IQ for me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2022)

A Cooper's hawk dropped into our back yard around sunset yesterday evening, with a mourning dove in its talons that it proceeded to consume.

"_Hawk's Prey_"



EOS R3, RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1L IS USM @ 500mm, 1/250 s, f/7.1, ISO 12800


----------



## AlanF (Apr 3, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> A peregrine falcon dropped into our back yard around sunset yesterday evening, with a mourning dove in its talons that it proceeded to consume.
> 
> "_Peregrine's Prey_"
> 
> ...


It's not a Peregrine Falcon. They have yellow around the eyes, and quite different plumage, like in my shot above. It's a US bird, which I don't know first hand, perhaps a Cooper's Hawk. A Sharp-Shinned Hawk is similar but wouldn't be eating a dove, which the Cooper's do. And the red eyes and colouring seem right.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It's not a Peregrine Falcon. They have yellow around the eyes, and quite different plumage, like in my shot above. It's a US bird, which I don't know first hand, perhaps a Cooper's Hawk. A Sharp-Shinned Hawk is similar but wouldn't be eating a dove, which the Cooper's do. And the red eyes and colouring seem right.


Thanks for the correction, Alan!


----------



## macrunning (Apr 4, 2022)

jprusa said:


> Just the locals hanging out now, still waiting for the tourist to arrive.
> View attachment 202780


Great photo. Love the color palette.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 4, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Bald Eagle
> Barred Owl
> Merlin
> Osprey
> ...


Nice photos. I just got back from Florida myself but didn't get shots of any birds of prey, mostly water birds from down in the Venice area.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 4, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Belted Kingfisher (male and female)
> Glossy Ibis
> Green Heron
> Little Blue Heron
> ...


Great series of photos jmeyer!


----------



## macrunning (Apr 4, 2022)

A Glossy Ibis taken from my recent Florida trip. So many birds down there! It was great getting to shoot a variety of different birds that we don't see in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2022)

Very nice shots, Macrunning.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 5, 2022)

Here's a Black Crowned Night Heron I caught in flight bringing twigs back to it's nest.


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2022)

Great shot. Well done!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 5, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Here's a Black Crowned Night Heron I caught in flight bringing twigs back to it's nest.


Wonderful BIF @macrunning.

Was the eye so bright SOOC or did you do a bit in post?
Please don't get me wrong. The whole pics looks wonderful natural.
But I don't know this bird and can't rate this.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 5, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Wonderful BIF @macrunning.
> 
> Was the eye so bright SOOC or did you do a bit in post?
> Please don't get me wrong. The whole pics looks wonderful natural.
> But I don't know this bird and can't rate this.


Hi Maximilian, I did some post processing in Lightroom, DxO PureRaw to remove noise and Photoshop to remove some tree limbs on the left. I took up the luminance in Lightroom on the red slider to 50. Too much?


----------



## macrunning (Apr 5, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Wonderful BIF @macrunning.
> 
> Was the eye so bright SOOC or did you do a bit in post?
> Please don't get me wrong. The whole pics looks wonderful natural.
> But I don't know this bird and can't rate this.


This is a jpg of the original raw file (_K1A5835-1.jpg). On the file named 2nd.jpg you can see the light hits the eye better and is a fairly vibrant red. No adjustments were made to 2nd.jpg, this is just a .jpg of the raw file.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 5, 2022)

Someone related here that you had to boost the colours to sell bird prints. I leave them as natural as possible. Here's the brightest-eyed Blackcrowned Night Heron I have ever taken (5DIII + 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC), with no adjustments. The eyes can seem very bright when sunlight reflects strongly from them.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 5, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Someone related here that you had to boost the colours to sell bird prints. I leave them as natural as possible. Here's the brightest-eyed Blackcrowned Night Heron I have ever taken (5DIII + 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC), with no adjustments. The eyes can seem very bright when sunlight reflects strongly from them.
> 
> View attachment 202991


Well I guess it's a good thing I'm not trying to sell prints. I edit the photos the way I like for me. My images usually only make it onto my computer desktop and wallpaper which rotate every few minutes. Occasionally I post on here. Everyone has their own way of editing or not editing photos and that should be the way it is. I enjoy what I enjoy and everyone else can enjoy what they enjoy.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 5, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Someone related here that you had to boost the colours to sell bird prints. I leave them as natural as possible. Here's the brightest-eyed Blackcrowned Night Heron I have ever taken (5DIII + 300mm f/2.8 II + 2xTC), with no adjustments. The eyes can seem very bright when sunlight reflects strongly from them.
> 
> View attachment 202991


Here's another shot I took with the light hitting the eye and you can see how vibrant it is. This is an un-edited .jpg of the raw file.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 5, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Here's another shot I took with the light hitting the eye and you can see how vibrant it is. This is an un-edited .jpg of the raw file.
> View attachment 202992


I love the two juveniles bottom right!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 5, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Hi Maximilian, I did some post processing in Lightroom, DxO PureRaw to remove noise and Photoshop to remove some tree limbs on the left. I took up the luminance in Lightroom on the red slider to 50. Too much?





macrunning said:


> This is a jpg of the original raw file (_K1A5835-1.jpg). On the file named 2nd.jpg you can see the light hits the eye better and is a fairly vibrant red. No adjustments were made to 2nd.jpg, this is just a .jpg of the raw file.


Hi @macrunning!

Thank you for your fast and honest replies.
Looking at your 1st.jpg and 2nd.jpg I'd say - and decide only for my personal taste - maybe a little bit less red would still do well.
But still a beautiful pic as I stated in first.


macrunning said:


> ... I edit the photos the way I like for me ...


Any kind of edit is about personal taste and also about art. 
As long as someone is not claiming that it is natural and SOOC, everything is allowed.

Thanks again.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 5, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> As long as someone is not claiming that it is natural and SOOC, everything is allowed.


"In Jersey anything's legal as long as you don't get caught" - Bob Dylan
I prefer the later line: "I guess I'll go to Florida and get myself some sun"
and shoot all those wonderful birds, you lucky Floridians!


----------



## ISv (Apr 6, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Well I guess it's a good thing I'm not trying to sell prints. I edit the photos the way I like for me. My images usually only make it onto my computer desktop and wallpaper which rotate every few minutes. Occasionally I post on here. Everyone has their own way of editing or not editing photos and that should be the way it is. I enjoy what I enjoy and everyone else can enjoy what they enjoy.


Agree 100%. In the film times the possibility to edit your photos were pretty limited. But still there was a difference of the colors (and even resolution!) that you will get lets say between Kodak and Fujifilm (just a sample!). And you choose the film that you like - kind of "editing" too . Now we have rather big range for adjusting our photos according to our own taste. And it was one (just one!) of the main reasons the digital took over the film. For the people who don't sell their photos (like me) the only critics/advise are coming from posting on forums like this one (actually for me it's the only this one). And I learned something posting here!!! For the people who are selling their photos - they have to adjust to the market, not necessarily to their own taste that could be (rather) different!


----------



## ISv (Apr 6, 2022)

AlanF said:


> The Peregrine Falcon is brooding on her cliff ledge. The nest is over 60m away, safely on the side of a disused lime quarry, with a deep gulf between it and the footpath. You have to know she is there to find her. I took the 800mm f/11 on the R5 with me as it is lighter than the 100-500 + 2x TC, and the back is playing up. Nikon is coming out with what I am sure will be a superb lens in the z 800 f/6.3. But the budget lightweight 800mm f/11 is as much as I can hike with and good enough IQ for me.
> 
> View attachment 202961


It's already listed on the B&H site. F6.3 instead of F5.6 )) but also ~6500$ instead of ~17000$ oops. And 2.4kg against 3.1kg (still not 1.2kg and ~1000$!!!!).
My Nikon 200-500 is only 2.3 kg but has the versatility of the zoom lens!.
Well, we have to wait to see how superior it is!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 6, 2022)

ISv said:


> It's already listed on the B&H site. F6.3 instead of F5.6 )) but also ~6500$ instead of ~17000$ oops. And 2.4kg against 3.1kg (still not 1.2kg and ~1000$!!!!).
> My Nikon 200-500 is only 2.3 kg but has the versatility of the zoom lens!.
> Well, we have to wait to see how superior it is!


It's an absolute cracker of a lens, but not for me, and I think probably not for you either. Its mfd is 5m, and neither of us could use that on a hike where we shoot insects, flowers and birds. Also, crucial for me, weighing in at 2.4kg and needing a 1.3kg body, I couldn't carry it for long. But, for some, it's going to be a dream lens. Shooting from a safari vehicle or a car, on the other hand, I could use it! Calm down GAS!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 6, 2022)

AlanF said:


> ... Its mfd is 5m ...


I think that would be my turn off here. (and the price  )
Zoom with higher flexibility together with a MFD good for insects at the same time, that's what I'd need.
EF100-400L II or RF 100-500 , that's what I'd prefer. IQ is more than good enough for me.
For sure a great specialist for birding and wildlife.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 6, 2022)

Yet another heron for you:


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2022)

Very nice shot. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 6, 2022)

A Great Egret flying back into the nest to take over babysitting duties for it's partner.


----------



## Click (Apr 6, 2022)

Great shot! Well done, macrunning.


----------



## ISv (Apr 6, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It's an absolute cracker of a lens, but not for me, and I think probably not for you either. Its mfd is 5m, and neither of us could use that on a hike where we shoot insects, flowers and birds. Also, crucial for me, weighing in at 2.4kg and needing a 1.3kg body, I couldn't carry it for long. But, for some, it's going to be a dream lens. Shooting from a safari vehicle or a car, on the other hand, I could use it! Calm down GAS!


I don't have GAS for this lens: MFD and as a prime it has not enough flexibility for what I shoot! Neither the Canon shooters should be (at least most of them): until this lens becomes easily available Canon could come with something new (but they really should think twice before announcing something like RF 800 f5.6 at that price!!!).


----------



## macrunning (Apr 7, 2022)

Here's a couple of shots from part of our road trip which included Dauphin Island, Alabama. The B&W are Laughing Gulls and the second image is a Sanderling.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 7, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Here's a couple of shots from part of our road trip which included Dauphin Island, Alabama. The B&W are Laughing Gulls and the second image is a Sanderling.
> View attachment 203011
> View attachment 203012


They look pretty miserable for laughing ones. Perhaps they have seen some of the bad jokes about the Z 800 f/6.3?


----------



## Click (Apr 7, 2022)

Very nice shots, macrunning. I really like the second one.


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 8, 2022)

Tom (male turkey) displaying, what an increase in pure volume!
7D2+100-400L+1.4xIII, ISO 1600, f9, 1/100s, handheld


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 8, 2022)

American woodcock

And a photo that I would say was not possible: taken 25 minutes after sunset, bird is well camouflaged and, if it wasn't for its almost mechanical weeeeep sound, no way to see it. Once approximately located by the sound AF managed to find something to focus on, I did not see the bird, just that something changed against the background. The photo is cropped and half sized, strongly white balance corrected, sharpened is several passes. No noise reduction, except what DPP applies!
Oh, and for the next half hour the aerial show was fantastic, several males were competing. Good luck boys and gals, take good care of birdies to come!

Canon 7D2, 100-400L II @ 270 mm, ISO 6400, 0.25 s, f/5.6 + 0.33 EV, handheld


----------



## Chig (Apr 8, 2022)

Recent image I took at Orewa Estuary in Auckland NZ:
This Tarapunga (Red Billed Gull ) was having an argument with a Torea (South Island Pied Oystercatcher)
Early morning at the edge of the water channel at low tide.

Shot this with an EF400 (non IS) L f/2.8 and a 1.4x T.C on my 7Dii
I'd recently bought this lens very cheaply and was a bit put off by the weight (6.5kg) but I'm amazed at the optical performance of this 30 year old lens and now I understand why people love Great White lenses


----------



## ISv (Apr 8, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Here's a couple of shots from part of our road trip which included Dauphin Island, Alabama. The B&W are Laughing Gulls and the second image is a Sanderling.
> View attachment 203011
> View attachment 203012


The Laughing Gulls are regular visitors here (in very small numbers! - like 1-3 birds per year for this Island) and I never crossed my path with them. Sanderlings are much more common!
BTW - what time of the year and where did you took that shot: That more brownish plumage is what I would like to know - transition to the breeding? I'm sure the bird on your photo is a Sanderling!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 8, 2022)

ISO64 said:


> American woodcock
> ...
> Canon 7D2, 100-400L II *@ 270 mm*, ISO 6400,* 0.25 s*, f/5.6 + 0.33 EV, *handheld*


Chapeau! 
IS really is a good invention.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 8, 2022)

Chig said:


> ...
> Early morning at the edge of the water channel at low tide.
> ...


Wonderful capture, wonderful light, wonderful mood. Congrats!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 8, 2022)

This coal tit was really shy and didn't want to step into the light. Twas very tricky to get it.


----------



## Click (Apr 8, 2022)

Very nice pictures, guys. Keep posting.


----------



## Chig (Apr 8, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Wonderful capture, wonderful light, wonderful mood. Congrats!


Thanks Maximillian


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 9, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Chapeau!
> IS really is a good invention.


IS really IS what it IS


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 9, 2022)

Wren collecting material to build it's nest

R5 + RF 100-400 @ 400mm, Iso 12800, f/8, 1/4000s
DxO pureRAW saved the picture


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2022)

Nice shot, Nemorino.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 10, 2022)

handheld M6MkII mated to adapted 100-400IS II & 1.4X teleconverter
35mm focal length equivalent=906mm; f/8; exposure time 1/750s


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2022)

Nice shot. Well done, josephandrews.


----------



## ISv (Apr 10, 2022)

The migratory birds here are mostly in breeding plumage and ready to go North. 
Today I got the Ruddy Turnstone and the Wandering Tattler...
For the Turnstones the most tasty food is obviously always hidden below the rocks! The Tattlers are not that colorful and the background is very different but they are just another migrant!


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2022)

Very nice pictures, ISv. I especially like the last one.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 10, 2022)

We went to a spot where we know we will see Nuthatches. My wife had the R6 and RF 100-400mm f/8. Her photos were all better than mine and here they are: Nuthatch; Marsh Tit; Dunnock and Coal Tit.


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2022)

Beautiful pictures. Well done. I especially like the second one.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 11, 2022)

AlanF said:


> We went to a spot where we know we will see Nuthatches. My wife had the R6 and RF 100-400mm f/8. Her photos were all better than mine and here they are: Nuthatch; Marsh Tit; Dunnock and Coal Tit.
> View attachment 203046
> View attachment 203047
> View attachment 203048
> ...


...very very nice.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 11, 2022)

AlanF said:


> We went to a spot where we know we will see Nuthatches. My wife had the R6 and RF 100-400mm f/8. Her photos were all better than mine and here they are: Nuthatch; Marsh Tit; Dunnock and Coal Tit.


Wonderful pictures, Alan. Thanks to both, your wife and you, for sharing them with us. 
Please send my compliments to her.
If I had to chose one, my personal fav would be the march tit.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 11, 2022)

A series of a treecreeper. Great camo this bird has.
It went several times underneath that bark, either looking for insects or as a nesting place.
I was told that they sometimes do so...


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Wonderful pictures, Alan. Thanks to both, your wife and you, for sharing them with us.
> Please send my compliments to her.
> If I had to chose one, my personal fav would be the march tit.


There have been some very nice shots posted here by others with the RF 100-400 f/8. My wife's shots reinforce what you can do with a 20 Mpx camera and budget lens weighing at 1.3 kg, at the lower end of the price range. I think the lens will pair very nicely with an R7 or budget mirrorless rebel. Whatever, it's difficult to beat when out walking for birds, butterflies, flowers, fungi and dragonflies.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 11, 2022)

AlanF said:


> ... I think the lens will pair very nicely with an R7 or budget mirrorless rebel. Whatever, it's difficult to beat when out walking for birds, butterflies, flowers, fungi and dragonflies.


I'll keep that in mind when my plan of a FF R travel kit with an RP successor and small budget lenses becomes more concretely. Thanks.


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2022)

Nice! Cute little bird. Great camo indeed.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 11, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice! Cute little bird. Great camo indeed.


It is just a bit bigger than a wren.
The funny thing is that if you've recognized it once it is easier to respot it the next time.
I've seen it at least three times since then. Most of the time too far away for a pic.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 12, 2022)

Reflections


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2022)

Beautiful picture. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 12, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Reflections
> 
> View attachment 203057


Simply beautiful!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 12, 2022)

Thanks guys
@Click and @HenryL


----------



## AlanF (Apr 12, 2022)

I've been trying for 10 years to get a decent shot of a Goldcrest, Europe,s smallest bird, only 9 cm long and weighing 6 g. And today it happened.


----------



## Click (Apr 12, 2022)

I really like the first one. Well done, Alan.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 13, 2022)

ISO64 said:


> Tom (male turkey) displaying, what an increase in pure volume!
> 7D2+100-400L+1.4xIII, ISO 1600, f9, 1/100s, handheld
> View attachment 203019


Cool shot!


----------



## macrunning (Apr 13, 2022)

ISv said:


> The Laughing Gulls are regular visitors here (in very small numbers! - like 1-3 birds per year for this Island) and I never crossed my path with them. Sanderlings are much more common!
> BTW - what time of the year and where did you took that shot: That more brownish plumage is what I would like to know - transition to the breeding? I'm sure the bird on your photo is a Sanderling!
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is it could possibly be just the type of light. Another possibility is simply minor differences in the birds dna based on locations. The images were taken in Dauphin Island, Alabama just a couple weeks ago (end of March). This is spring time here in the US. So possibly breeding season. Looking at your image it appears either early/late day and/or overcast skies. I was shooting in midday light as we were just traveling thru on a road trip. I've added another image of a group of them along the beach (mid day, full sun, no clouds). I did click (auto) in Lightroom. Otherwise no edits.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 13, 2022)

ISv said:


> The migratory birds here are mostly in breeding plumage and ready to go North.
> Today I got the Ruddy Turnstone and the Wandering Tattler...
> For the Turnstones the most tasty food is obviously always hidden below the rocks! The Tattlers are not that colorful and the background is very different but they are just another migrant!
> 
> ...


Nice shots ISv!


----------



## macrunning (Apr 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I've been trying for 10 years to get a decent shot of a Goldcrest, Europe,s smallest bird, only 9 cm long and weighing 6 g. And today it happened.
> 
> 
> View attachment 203059
> View attachment 203060


Nice shots Alan. I came across these buggers not long ago but they wouldn't sit still and stayed hidden within the tree branches making it impossible to get a decent shot. Congrats!


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2022)

Very nice picture, macrunning.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 13, 2022)

As we pulled up to the Mississippi Sandhill Crane Sanctuary I spotted 2 Cranes as I hopped out of the car. I'm glad I took them because they quickly flew off. This was taken from 75-80 yards away with the 100-500, so not the greatest angle and it was about 10am so light wasn't the best. Regardless it was cool to capture them, as we had soon found out from the welcome center that their are only 150 Mississippi Sandhill Cranes left in the world! The welcome center was very nice. I only wish they had a longer trail system as the 3/4 mile trail felt rather quick. Wonderful time and the staff was very friendly and helpful in sharing their knowledge of this endangered species.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 13, 2022)

Here is a Laughing Gull taken at Dauphin Island, AL. I did not adjust the Red Slider! lol


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I've been trying for 10 years to get a decent shot of a Goldcrest, Europe,s smallest bird, only 9 cm long and weighing 6 g. And today it happened.


Congrats and chapeau.  Wonderful results. Wonderful little bird.
Until today I only managed to get my birdcalls app to tell me that a realtive of the goldcrest, the firecrest was singing nearby. I couldn't even spot it


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Congrats and chapeau.  Wonderful results. Wonderful little bird.
> Until today I only managed to get my birdcalls app to tell me that a realtive of the goldcrest, the firecrest was singing nearby. I couldn't even spot it


What app do you use? Does it recognise calls and songs or just play them and you have to compare?


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like the first one. Well done, Alan.


The second one is some ways more interesting because it shows the crest properly, which you don't get in the more "artistic poses".


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> What app do you use? Does it recognise calls and songs or just play them and you have to compare?


I use the app "BirdNet" from the TU Chemnitz in cooperation with the Cornell University in Ithaca, New York. It's a crowd science project.
(see press report)
You can record calls and then the recording can be directly analyzed. Results depend from background noise but I am pleased.
It is free for android and iOS. They only ask you to share your location anonymously and birds you have detected, gathering data which birds have been localized where.

Edit: Latest press report is from March 2021.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> A series of a treecreeper. Great camo this bird has.
> It went several times underneath that bark, either looking for insects or as a nesting place.
> I was told that they sometimes do so...


This is another picture I took several days later nearby that tree where I first spotted a treecreeper.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> This is another picture I took several days later nearby that tree where I first spotted a treecreeper.
> 
> View attachment 203064


A great shot!


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2022)

Beautiful shot, Maximilian.


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2022)

Very nice series, macrunning.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I use the app "BirdNet" from the TU Chemnitz in cooperation with the Cornell University in Ithaca, New York. It's a crowd science project.
> (see press report)
> You can record calls and then the recording can be directly analyzed. Results depend from background noise but I am pleased.
> It is free for android and iOS. They only ask you to share your location anonymously and birds you have detected, gathering data which birds have been localized where.
> ...


Thanks, I've downloaded it


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A great shot!


Thank you very much, Alan! Hearing that from you is almost like being knighted 

I think with this perspective an ornithologist could tell me if this is a _certhia familiaris_ (common t.) or _c. brachydactyla_ (short-toed t.)_._
I couldn't find any picture telling me the difference if this has shorter or longer toes. I think they're pretty long, aren't they ? 



AlanF said:


> Thanks, I've downloaded it


Please let me know how it works for you.


----------



## tron (Apr 13, 2022)

I already use this application although only inside the city until now. But it is fun and most of the times right.


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 13, 2022)

R5 + RF100-400 @ 400mm, f/8, 1/3200, ISO 3200


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2022)

Nice shot, Nemorino.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 13, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Thank you very much, Alan! Hearing that from you is almost like being knighted
> 
> I think with this perspective an ornithologist could tell me if this is a _certhia familiaris_ (common t.) or _c. brachydactyla_ (short-toed t.)_._
> I couldn't find any picture telling me the difference if this has shorter or longer toes. I think they're pretty long, aren't they ?
> ...


I've checked it out - it worked on the birds in my back garden.


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 14, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I've been trying for 10 years to get a decent shot of a Goldcrest, Europe,s smallest bird, only 9 cm long and weighing 6 g. And today it happened.
> 
> 
> View attachment 203059
> View attachment 203060


Congrats! This one of birds that puts your reflexes to a serious test: by the time you frame it, AF does its job, you click... the birdie is gone, hopped on the next branch, against the light, half hidden, its tail towards you or directly above. And it starts of the branch so quickly I had it on 7D2 fast frame rate (12/s) visible in one shot and completely gone on next, with at least half meter visible across the frame empty. Sigh... Put a goldcrest on your family crest!


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 14, 2022)

Curlew


----------



## ISv (Apr 14, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like the first one. Well done, Alan.


These are difficult to shoot - exposed on good light is rare case and they move fast. So, I like both shots by this reason but the first one is obviously better!


----------



## ISv (Apr 14, 2022)

macrunning said:


> My guess is it could possibly be just the type of light. Another possibility is simply minor differences in the birds dna based on locations. The images were taken in Dauphin Island, Alabama just a couple weeks ago (end of March). This is spring time here in the US. So possibly breeding season. Looking at your image it appears either early/late day and/or overcast skies. I was shooting in midday light as we were just traveling thru on a road trip. I've added another image of a group of them along the beach (mid day, full sun, no clouds). I did click (auto) in Lightroom. Otherwise no edits.
> View attachment 203061


Yes, I took that photo early morning and it's of a first (year) non-breeding bird. In your case it's mixed - some birds are in transition to breeding plumage. Very nice collection: I have never seen that numbers at once here!


----------



## ISv (Apr 14, 2022)

ISO64 said:


> Congrats! This one of birds that puts your reflexes to a serious test: by the time you frame it, AF does its job, you click... the birdie is gone, hopped on the next branch, against the light, half hidden, its tail towards you or directly above. And it starts of the branch so quickly I had it on 7D2 fast frame rate (12/s) visible in one shot and completely gone on next, with at least half meter visible across the frame empty. Sigh... Put a goldcrest on your family crest!


 "...by the time you frame it, AF does its job, you click... the birdie is gone" - by my experience you have a serious chance to get at least very out of focus tail (or something hard to recognize!)

BTW to say Curlew is not enough: here (on Canon Rumors) we are from different parts of the world. Your Curlew is the Eurasian Curlew (_Numenius arquata_).
Here you have two shots of the only Curlew that is regularly coming to my Islands in good numbers - the Bristle-Thighed Curlew (N. tahitiensis). The other one is the Whimbrel that I still have to see by myself!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 14, 2022)

ISv said:


> "...by the time you frame it, AF does its job, you click... the birdie is gone" - by my experience you have a serious chance to get at least very out of focus tail (or something hard to recognize!)
> 
> BTW to say Curlew is not enough: here (on Canon Rumors) we are from different parts of the world. Your Curlew is the Eurasian Curlew (_Numenius arquata_).
> Here you have two shots of the only Curlew that is regularly coming to my Islands in good numbers - the Bristle-Thighed Curlew (N. tahitiensis). The other one is the Whimbrel that I still have to see by myself!
> ...


Nicely posed!


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2022)

Nice shots, ISO64.


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2022)

Very nice pictures, ISv. I especially like the second one. Well done!


----------



## jprusa (Apr 14, 2022)

macrunning said:


> As we pulled up to the Mississippi Sandhill Crane Sanctuary I spotted 2 Cranes as I hopped out of the car. I'm glad I took them because they quickly flew off. This was taken from 75-80 yards away with the 100-500, so not the greatest angle and it was about 10am so light wasn't the best. Regardless it was cool to capture them, as we had soon found out from the welcome center that their are only 150 Mississippi Sandhill Cranes left in the world! The welcome center was very nice. I only wish they had a longer trail system as the 3/4 mile trail felt rather quick. Wonderful time and the staff was very friendly and helpful in sharing their knowledge of this endangered species.
> View attachment 203062


Great shots MR. I agree with everything you said about Mississippi Sandhill Crane Sanctuary.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 14, 2022)

A chiffchaff was singing for me - a really nice song


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2022)

Lovely shots, Maximilian.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 14, 2022)

ISv said:


> "...by the time you frame it, AF does its job, you click... the birdie is gone" - by my experience you have a serious chance to get at least very out of focus tail (or something hard to recognize!)
> 
> BTW to say Curlew is not enough: here (on Canon Rumors) we are from different parts of the world. Your Curlew is the Eurasian Curlew (_Numenius arquata_).
> Here you have two shots of the only Curlew that is regularly coming to my Islands in good numbers - the Bristle-Thighed Curlew (N. tahitiensis). The other one is the Whimbrel that I still have to see by myself!
> ...


Nice shots ISv.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 14, 2022)

jprusa said:


> Great shots MR. I agree with everything you said about Mississippi Sandhill Crane Sanctuary.


We were lucky, they had just opened up the day we got there after being closed for the last couple of years due to Covid.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 14, 2022)

ISv said:


> Yes, I took that photo early morning and it's of a first (year) non-breeding bird. In your case it's mixed - some birds are in transition to breeding plumage. Very nice collection: I have never seen that numbers at once here!


That image is just a small fraction of how many were along the shoreline. There were hundreds!


----------



## macrunning (Apr 15, 2022)

This Willet says there's nothing like feeding on some dead fish!


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 16, 2022)

ISv said:


> "...by the time you frame it, AF does its job, you click... the birdie is gone" - by my experience you have a serious chance to get at least very out of focus tail (or something hard to recognize!)
> 
> BTW to say Curlew is not enough: here (on Canon Rumors) we are from different parts of the world. Your Curlew is the Eurasian Curlew (_Numenius arquata_).
> Here you have two shots of the only Curlew that is regularly coming to my Islands in good numbers - the Bristle-Thighed Curlew (N. tahitiensis). The other one is the Whimbrel that I still have to see by myself!
> ...


Thanks ISv,

Yes, it was Eurasian Curlew and in this case you should rrrrol those "r" in both words - taken right there where Normandy becomes Britany.
Your photos are cut above mine, great job!


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 16, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice shots, ISO64.


Thanks Click!


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 16, 2022)

Following ISv's wise advice, here come nuthatches, from both sides of the ocean...

Old World - Eurasian Nuthatch (Sitta europaea), 
New world - Red-breasted Nuthatch (Sitta canadensis), and White-breasted Nuthatch (Sitta carolinensis):


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 16, 2022)

ISO64 said:


> ... nuthatches, from both sides of the ocean...


Really nice compilation, @ISO64.


----------



## Chig (Apr 16, 2022)

Some more shots from Ōrewa Estuary and a nearby pond
Auckland NZ .
Taken with my 7Dii and my old EF400 L f/2.8 (non IS) plus 1.4x extender for some shots
Kotare (Sacred Kingfisher)
Tōrea (South Island Oystercatcher)
Matuku (White Faced Heron)
Pukeko (Purple Swamphen)
Indian Myna
Mallard ducks


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2022)

ISO64 said:


> nuthatches, from both sides of the ocean...



Very nice series.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2022)

Beautiful pictures, Chig.


----------



## Chig (Apr 16, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Chig.


Thanks Click


----------



## jprusa (Apr 16, 2022)

Blue Grosbeak


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2022)

Very nice picture, jprusa.




Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 16, 2022)

Mandarin Ducks are not that common here and I hardly ever see them. Yesterday we chanced upon a pair (R5/1000mm)


----------



## macrunning (Apr 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Mandarin Ducks are not that common here and I hardly ever see them. Yesterday we chanced upon a pair (R5/1000mm)
> 
> View attachment 203103


Nice shot Alan. Such a beautiful bird.


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2022)

+1 Beautiful bird. Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 17, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Nice shot Alan. Such a beautiful bird.


He's so handsome, here's another just of him!


----------



## jprusa (Apr 17, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, jprusa.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done.


Thanks, Click


----------



## dcm (Apr 17, 2022)

Ducks have returned to the backyard pond. R6, RF100-400, DxO PL5. F/8, 1/1000s, 1250iso, 400mm


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 17, 2022)

jprusa said:


> Blue Grosbeak
> View attachment 203101


One of "Wow, that's a photo!"


----------



## jprusa (Apr 18, 2022)

ISO64 said:


> One of "Wow, that's a photo!"


Thank you very much!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 18, 2022)

I was on my way back home at sunset when I came past this wren. 
ISO 3200 killed some detail but it was funny how it looked at me when it heard my DSLR.


----------



## JustUs7 (Apr 18, 2022)

Can’t get quite as close as some. Taken with the RP and the RF 100-400 f/5.6-8 with a bit of cropping to portrait orientation from an image captured in landscape. I was also forced to change the file size to upload (11.8 mb too large?)


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I was on my way back home at sunset when I came past this wren.
> ISO 3200 killed some detail but it was funny how it looked at me when it heard my DSLR.




Great shots!


----------



## Click (Apr 18, 2022)

Very nice shot, JustUs7.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 18, 2022)

Click said:


> Great shots!


Thanks, Click


----------



## AlanF (Apr 18, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I was on my way back home at sunset when I came past this wren.
> ISO 3200 killed some detail but it was funny how it looked at me when it heard my DSLR.
> 
> View attachment 203119
> ...


By coincidence, this afternoon I got the first shots ever of the Wren who lives in the hedge in our back garden. He came out and perched on our cherry tree.


----------



## ISv (Apr 19, 2022)

macrunning said:


> This Willet says there's nothing like feeding on some dead fish!
> View attachment 203085


Very good photo and the fish is of impressive size!


----------



## ISv (Apr 19, 2022)

Few shots from my weekend. No interesting birds (I have and posted to much of these already...) so I concentrated to the real portraits.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 19, 2022)

I suppose this is a female siskin. It was so kind to pose for me in bright sunlight. 
From its behavior I thought of a juvenile first. But this would be much too early in the year.


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2022)

ISv and Maximilian,

Beautiful shots. Well done, guys.


----------



## dpc (Apr 19, 2022)

"Male and female he created them"...mallard pair relaxing on the ice of the local reservoir (7DMll + Sigma 150-600 C)


----------



## alisademartino (Apr 19, 2022)

Great horned owl, Cormorant, baby say flycatchers


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2022)

Beautiful pictures, alisademartino. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 19, 2022)

alisademartino said:


> Great horned owl, Cormorant, baby say flycatchers


Hello and welcome to canonrumors, @alisademartino. 
Really nice debut here in the Bird portrait thread. Keep posting.


Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, alisademartino. I especially like the first one.


Same opinion here.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 20, 2022)

...judging by his chirping, this noisy guy remains without a partner. He did a great job playing hard-to-get from my 5DMk3 + 100-400 II (at 400) + 1.4x II TC combination, a rig which enabled lots of pixels and a pretty sharp image on a bright-and-sunny (and windy) day.




Red bird, white blossoms and a bit of blue sky--maybe spring has sprung in our area of the midwest USA: the tree this Northern Cardinal is perched 'in' is a few days later than 'normal', as far showing its white blossoms are concerned.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 20, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I use the app "BirdNet" from the TU Chemnitz in cooperation with the Cornell University in Ithaca, New York. It's a crowd science project.
> (see press report)
> You can record calls and then the recording can be directly analyzed. Results depend from background noise but I am pleased.
> It is free for android and iOS. They only ask you to share your location anonymously and birds you have detected, gathering data which birds have been localized where.
> ...


I’m a few days late here and this has probably already been mentioned, but I’ve had good luck with the sounds portion of an iOS app called ‘Merlin Bird ID’.

Holding my phone in the air in our backyard for a minute or so six weeks ago resulted in this:




…on more than one occasion using this app has helped me find birds. I can attest that the birds listed above were indeed in our yard at that time.

I’m now going to check out ‘Birdnet’.


----------



## ERHP (Apr 20, 2022)

One of the local Yellow Crown Night Herons had brought back a 'massive' stick and was looking around just before hopping down to the nest.





R5 RF600 f/4L w/1.4x 1/1600 : f/5.6 : ISO 1250

And a poser




R5 RF600 f/4L w/1.4x 1/3200 : f/6.3 : ISO 1000


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 20, 2022)

ERHP said:


> One of the local Yellow Crown Night Herons had brought back a 'massive' stick and was looking around just before hopping down to the nest.


Beautiful birds. Wonderful pics.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 20, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> I’m a few days late here and this has probably already been mentioned, but I’ve had good luck with the sounds portion of an iOS app called ‘Merlin Bird ID’.
> 
> Holding my phone in the air in our backyard for a minute or so six weeks ago resulted in this:
> ...
> ...


Thanks for sharing! 

As that app is also provided by Cornell Lab of Ornithology it seems that "Merlin Bird ID" and "BirdNet" are siblings or even twins. The UI also looks similar.
But "Merlin Bird ID" seems to have a picture ID as well. So maybe even more useful.
Please let me know, which works better for you. I'll do my own comparison.


----------



## shire_guy (Apr 20, 2022)

ERHP said:


> One of the local Yellow Crown Night Herons had brought back a 'massive' stick and was looking around just before hopping down to the nest.
> 
> R5 RF600 f/4L w/1.4x 1/1600 : f/5.6 : ISO 1250
> 
> ...


Great shots !


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2022)

Beautiful pictures, ERHP.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 21, 2022)

ERHP said:


> One of the local Yellow Crown Night Herons had brought back a 'massive' stick and was looking around just before hopping down to the nest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots. What good looking bird.


----------



## jmeyer (Apr 21, 2022)

Warbler season is just about here in Wisconsin, but today a Yellow-throated Warbler showed up in a local park. They are rare to the state and it's a great way to start the season. Can't wait for them all to get here! Taken with 7D mkll / EF 600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Apr 21, 2022)

Very nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 21, 2022)

A couple of young sibling Great Blue Herons playing HOT (Herons on Thrones)


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 21, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> As that app is also provided by Cornell Lab of Ornithology it seems that "Merlin Bird ID" and "BirdNet" are siblings or even twins. The UI also looks similar.
> But "Merlin Bird ID" seems to have a picture ID as well. So maybe even more useful.
> Please let me know, which works better for you. I'll do my own comparison.


There are several links on the 'net like this one:









Birding by Ear with help from AI - Golden Gate Audubon Society


For those of us who are new to learning birdsong, sound ID apps like BirdNET or Merlin's Sound ID can be an indispensable tool.




goldengateaudubon.org





...apparently at least some birders prefer Birdnet...(works better with soft sounds?)

In my hands they both work about the same, on my iPhone 12 Max...

I must confess I am not much of a birder...what little birding I do is mostly due to this very forum!

At the end of the linked article, the author states that these sorts of apps are good for newcomers to birding.

Ding ding ding!


----------



## AlanF (Apr 21, 2022)

Beautiful shots today guys - a joy just to see. It was my birthday today and I spent it in a lecture theatre at a conference I was organising, and so nice to see this evening that every one has been out having fun.


----------



## OskarB (Apr 22, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Beautiful shots today guys - a joy just to see. It was my birthday today and I spent it in a lecture theatre at a conference I was organising, and so nice to see this evening that every one has been out having fun.


Happy birthday, Alan!


----------



## Click (Apr 22, 2022)

Happy birthday, Alan!


----------



## Chig (Apr 24, 2022)

Matuku moana (White-faced Heron) hunting for jewels at dawn on Saturday , Ōrewa Estuary, Auckland New Zealand Canon 7Dii EF 400L f/2.8 (non IS) with 2x extender 1/800th, f/8, -2/3 EV
Really pleased with the optical performance of this 30 year old lens even with 2x extender although the autofocus is a bit slow with the 2x but plenty snappy with the 1.4x


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2022)

I really like this shot. Well done, Ching.


----------



## ISv (Apr 24, 2022)

The most beautiful specimen of Cattle Egret I was able to capture up to date - full breading plumage. 
Unfortunately I was very restricted in means of framing (I have no idea how many times something in my brain was asking "why didn't you take the zoom?". But just the word "zoom" was causing some slight pain in my shoulders: Nikon 200-500 - I have really good copy (IQ) and as heavy as all other copies...). Canon guys with their 100-500 Rf should be very happy (well, I read somewhere here that that lens is "crippled" - because of the f7.1 on the long end !). At close to ~medium distances I *usually* shoot at f8, rarely at f7.1 (at 500mm) but it could be just me... On other hands I have to recognize that if you are going after some "special" effects or shooting from longer distances it could be +/- problem (I avoid shooting from long distances - at least on my location you are getting to much disturbed air between the lens and the object!).
Anyway - here is my Cattle Egret:


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2022)

Beautiful pictures. Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Apr 24, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures. Well done, ISv.


Thanks Click! I forgot to add - very windy (up to 31mph in the gusts), overcast but with good dispersed light - so at least for the light I shouldn't complain. The thin feathers of the Egret are (sometimes!) kind of problem - because of the wind!


----------



## Chig (Apr 24, 2022)

Tūturiwhatu (NZ Dotterel) at Ōrewa Estuary Saturday morning, Auckland, NZ
800mm, 1/800, f/8, iso 500


----------



## jmeyer (Apr 24, 2022)

Another rarity showed up today, Lark Sparrow. Nice to see these once in a while!

Jeremy


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 24, 2022)

I had the chance to watch great white egrets (_ardea alba_) fishing. 
I was impressed by their efficiency. My subjective, non-scientific observation was that they have at least a success rate of 70 to 80 %. 
So this leads to my comments on this series.

Gotcha!?



Nope! 



Still see you! Now! 



GOTCHA!



Oh my! So small! So up for the next one...


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 24, 2022)

Shortly after that on my way home I was able to spot this chaffinch.


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2022)

Chig said:


> Tūturiwhatu (NZ Dotterel) at Ōrewa Estuary Saturday morning, Auckland, NZ



Lovely morning light. Lovely pictures.


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Another rarity showed up today, Lark Sparrow. Nice to see these once in a while!



Very nice series, Well done, Jeremy


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2022)

Beautiful series, Maximilian. I especially like the second one. Nicely done.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 24, 2022)

My first female Eastern Towhee and Mom Hummingbird.


----------



## Chig (Apr 24, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely morning light. Lovely pictures.


Thanks Click


----------



## ERHP (Apr 25, 2022)

A California Quail mid serenade. I've tried a number of blinds and find being still works almost as well, even using the mechanical shutter.





R5 RF600 w/1.4X 1/2000 :  f/8 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2022)

Great shot. Well done, ERHP.


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2022)

jprusa said:


> My first female first Eastern Towhee and Mom Hummingbird .



Very nice pictures, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 25, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, jprusa.


Thanks Click!


----------



## jmeyer (Apr 25, 2022)

Another rare warbler for Wisconsin showed up today, Prairie Warbler! We have had a terrible spring weather wise, but 3 of the last 5 days have provided either South or Southwest winds and that's what is needed to bring things here. I'm off to a good start!!! 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / EF 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 25, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Another rare warbler for Wisconsin showed up today, Prairie Warbler! We have had a terrible spring weather wise, but 3 of the last 5 days have provided either South or Southwest winds and that's what is needed to bring things here. I'm off to a good start!!! 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / EF 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


A little beauty, and a really nice series!


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2022)

Very nice series, Jeremy. I especially like the first and last picture. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## dpc (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## AlanF (Apr 25, 2022)

A female Peregrine Falcon is nesting hidden on a ledge of this building, currently incubating 4 eggs, I am told. I chanced by today as the male flew in, clearly helping with a pigeon below the wall (100-500mm @700mm/R5).


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2022)

Very nice shot, Alan. The bird is so sharp. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 25, 2022)

ISv said:


> The most beautiful specimen of Cattle Egret I was able to capture up to date - full breading plumage.
> Unfortunately I was very restricted in means of framing (I have no idea how many times something in my brain was asking "why didn't you take the zoom?". But just the word "zoom" was causing some slight pain in my shoulders: Nikon 200-500 - I have really good copy (IQ) and as heavy as all other copies...). Canon guys with their 100-500 Rf should be very happy (well, I read somewhere here that that lens is "crippled" - because of the f7.1 on the long end !). At close to ~medium distances I *usually* shoot at f8, rarely at f7.1 (at 500mm) but it could be just me... On other hands I have to recognize that if you are going after some "special" effects or shooting from longer distances it could be +/- problem (I avoid shooting from long distances - at least on my location you are getting to much disturbed air between the lens and the object!).
> Anyway - here is my Cattle Egret:
> 
> ...


Super shots of a beautiful bird! You are right - that 100-500mm is so easy to carry around and is pretty close to that wonderful 500 of yours in sharpness. And yes, a bit of stopping down does help with these birds as they are not 2-dimensional.


----------



## JustUs7 (Apr 25, 2022)

Hard to believe it’s been over two years since we were all introduced to Covid. We took a couple photo walks in those early days of lockdown. These mallards were playing at our flooded river.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 25, 2022)

It's been a while since I had photos to post here, trying to get caught up. These little guys were spotted 2 weekends ago while out and about observing the return of the osprey. First, a downy woodpecker:




Towards the end of the short hike, my first Blue-Gray Gnatcatcher. This was one of the rare times when the bird landed on the one tiny spot where the sunlight shone through the trees with an unobstructed view. It even posed for me...haha


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2022)

Very nice shots, HenryL.


----------



## HenryL (Apr 26, 2022)

And a few from this past weekend. Osprey were more active than other recent visits. Turns out the resident bald eagle pair was doing a lot of fly-bys and the osprey were in perpetual alarm mode. This nest is approx 100 meters (maybe less) away from said eagles nest, and apparently in the direct flight path to the eagles favorite hunting ground.




Some birds were completely oblivious to the eagles...this egret perched here for close to an hour just soaking in the sun and preening.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2022)

Another beautiful series. I especially like the first picture. Well done, HenryL.


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 26, 2022)

Brown creeper (Certhia americana)
One of the birds that is always on the other side, but this time I had a shot with a little help from my wife - I asked her to go around and to point my binoculars in the direction of the tree


----------



## ISv (Apr 26, 2022)

ISO64 said:


> Brown creeper (Certhia americana)
> One of the birds that is always on the other side, but this time I had a shot with a little help from my wife - I asked her to go around and to point my binoculars in the direction of the tree
> 
> View attachment 203230


"...but this time I had a shot with a little help from my wife - I asked her to go around and to point my binoculars in the direction of the tree "
Well, now I may prefer to go with my wife taking photos of birds: usually (she is not a photog neither birder) she is more disturbance than help but after your post... !


----------



## ISv (Apr 26, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Super shots of a beautiful bird! You are right - that 100-500mm is so easy to carry around and is pretty close to that wonderful 500 of yours in sharpness. And yes, a bit of stopping down does help with these birds as they are not 2-dimensional.


Thanks Alan! I suspect your very kind words are (well, at least partly) influenced by my opinion about Canon 100-500 Rf *but I didn't say anything that I* *don't really think!* Even my 200-500 would be better for the framing in that event (and it's really very good between 200-400mm) without that much of visible lost of IQ. For such a situations when you are strongly restricted in your choice of the point of shooting or when you are shooting relatively big birds from rather close distance I always would prefer the zoom! For small birds the prime (500 PF) is hands down better... Or for shooting biger birds from some distance! Yours 100-500 is extremely versatile lens (incl. that amazing MFD for insects or any other closeups)!


----------



## ISv (Apr 26, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Another rarity showed up today, Lark Sparrow. Nice to see these once in a while!
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Hey - I really like these photos a lot: you don't choose where your bird is used to feed or where it will land! Off course sitting on a branch with clear/separating background the photos will look much better but you have to wait for such a chance (with some rare seed-eaters you may wait for years...)!
I think that even in the situation on hand you got as much as one can get at all!


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2022)

Beautiful shot, ISO64.


----------



## ISO64 (Apr 26, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, ISO64.


Thanks Click!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 26, 2022)

Even though "just" a great tit (_parus major_) I never got that close before. (about 50% crop)
I really like the detail the pics show, esp. the 2nd one.


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2022)

Northern shoveler


----------



## macrunning (Apr 26, 2022)

ISv said:


> The most beautiful specimen of Cattle Egret I was able to capture up to date - full breading plumage.
> Unfortunately I was very restricted in means of framing (I have no idea how many times something in my brain was asking "why didn't you take the zoom?". But just the word "zoom" was causing some slight pain in my shoulders: Nikon 200-500 - I have really good copy (IQ) and as heavy as all other copies...). Canon guys with their 100-500 Rf should be very happy (well, I read somewhere here that that lens is "crippled" - because of the f7.1 on the long end !). At close to ~medium distances I *usually* shoot at f8, rarely at f7.1 (at 500mm) but it could be just me... On other hands I have to recognize that if you are going after some "special" effects or shooting from longer distances it could be +/- problem (I avoid shooting from long distances - at least on my location you are getting to much disturbed air between the lens and the object!).
> Anyway - here is my Cattle Egret:
> 
> ...


Nice shots ISv.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 26, 2022)

ERHP said:


> A California Quail mid serenade. I've tried a number of blinds and find being still works almost as well, even using the mechanical shutter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot ERHP.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 26, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Another rare warbler for Wisconsin showed up today, Prairie Warbler! We have had a terrible spring weather wise, but 3 of the last 5 days have provided either South or Southwest winds and that's what is needed to bring things here. I'm off to a good start!!! 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / EF 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Great shots, I really like that last one.


----------



## macrunning (Apr 26, 2022)

HenryL said:


> It's been a while since I had photos to post here, trying to get caught up. These little guys were spotted 2 weekends ago while out and about observing the return of the osprey. First, a downy woodpecker:
> View attachment 203219
> View attachment 203220
> 
> ...


Nice shots Henry.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2022)

Very nice pictures, Maximilian.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2022)

dpc said:


> Northern shoveler



Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 27, 2022)

Canada goose closeup.


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2022)

Nice closeup! Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 27, 2022)

First family shots of the year


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 27, 2022)

And even though not as cute as the goslings family coot is there, too


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2022)

Excellent series.


----------



## jmeyer (Apr 28, 2022)

The rare birds just keep showing up in Wisconsin!!! Next up, Scissor-tailed Flycatcher and Ash-throated Flycatcher, both at the same place, which is crazy! 

Jeremy


----------



## jprusa (Apr 28, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> The rare birds just keep showing up in Wisconsin!!! Next up, Scissor-tailed Flycatcher and Ash-throated Flycatcher, both at the same place, which is crazy!
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Wow, beautiful birds Jeremy! Great shots.


----------



## jprusa (Apr 28, 2022)

A juvenile male Painted bunting. They look very much like the female when they are young.


----------



## jmeyer (Apr 28, 2022)

More rare warblers for Wisconsin!!! These last 4 days have been absolutely insane here! 3 Kentucky Warblers have shown up! 2 males and a female. 

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2022)

Beautiful pictures. Nicely done, Jeremy.


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2022)

jprusa said:


> A juvenile male Painted bunting. They look very much like the female when they are young.



Very nice picture, jprusa.


----------



## Cog (Apr 28, 2022)

A sanderling


----------



## jprusa (Apr 28, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, jprusa.


Thanks Click!


----------



## jprusa (Apr 28, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> More rare warblers for Wisconsin!!! These last 4 days have been absolutely insane here! 3 Kentucky Warblers have shown up! 2 males and a female.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


This is one of my favorites, I have been looking for the Hooded Warbler for a couple of weeks. Great pictures.


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2022)

Cog said:


> A sanderling



Nice shot, Cog!


----------



## dpc (Apr 28, 2022)

Horned grebe


----------



## macrunning (Apr 28, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> The rare birds just keep showing up in Wisconsin!!! Next up, Scissor-tailed Flycatcher and Ash-throated Flycatcher, both at the same place, which is crazy!
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Nice shots jmeyer!


----------



## macrunning (Apr 28, 2022)

Cog said:


> A sanderling


Nice shot Cog!


----------



## Cog (Apr 28, 2022)

*Click, macrunning*
Thank you, guys. Much appreciated!


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 28, 2022)

A blackcap. They're quite good at hide-and-seek and there is always a twig in front of them.
And though they are not the most beautiful birds around here their song is one of the most beautiful in reach IMO.


----------



## jmeyer (Apr 29, 2022)

One of my favorite warblers, Hooded Warbler has already showed up at a local park. Actually, there were 2 of them. They are spectacular in the leafless shrubs. 

Jeremy


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 29, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> One of my favorite warblers, Hooded Warbler ...


Great closeups, Jeremy. Wonderful detail. 
How close could you get?


----------



## ISv (Apr 29, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> The rare birds just keep showing up in Wisconsin!!! Next up, Scissor-tailed Flycatcher and Ash-throated Flycatcher, both at the same place, which is crazy!
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Very nice shots, really!!! And beautiful birds!


----------



## ISv (Apr 29, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> More rare warblers for Wisconsin!!! These last 4 days have been absolutely insane here! 3 Kentucky Warblers have shown up! 2 males and a female.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


I see you have a great time!!! (BTW at least me - too, just looking at the birds that you have seen! Thanks!).


----------



## ISv (Apr 29, 2022)

Cog said:


> A sanderling


Nice to see you around again!!! As usually nice photo, unfortunately they (Sanderlings) leave the Hawaiian Islands before they get their breeding plumage! Here they look not that colorful!


----------



## Cog (Apr 29, 2022)

ISv said:


> Nice to see you around again!!! As usually nice photo, unfortunately they (Sanderlings) leave the Hawaiian Islands before they get their breeding plumage! Here they look not that colorful!


I don't often see them in colors either. I photograph mostly in winter time, when they are quite grayish.
And yes, I'm around. But shooting on a Sony camera + 200-600mm most of time. It works better for me in open spaces.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 29, 2022)

ISv said:


> (BTW at least me - too, just looking at the birds that you have seen! Thanks!).


Me, too


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 29, 2022)

Cog said:


> And yes, I'm around. But shooting on a Sony camera + 200-600mm most of time. It works better for me in open spaces.


So what...  Most important are the results, no matter on which forum posted


----------



## jmeyer (Apr 29, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Great closeups, Jeremy. Wonderful detail.
> How close could you get?



Thank you! On Monday morning I left work once I heard that the Kentucky Warbler was relocated in the same general area that it was found on Sunday evening. Little did I know exactly what I was in for... Usually songbird migration doesn't REALLY get going until the first week of May and even then, we usually have a lot of N or NE winds coming off Lake Michigan. Thursday, Saturday and Sunday last week, we had 30-50mph SSW winds and birds were blown all the way to Milwaukee and seemed to stop at one specific park, Warnimont, right on the lake. Monday morning was basically a fallout! I arrived at 830am and saw 2 friends watching the Kentucky Warbler. I was amazed at how many birds and warblers for that matter were around and singing. It was incredible! I never made it back to work and spent the entire day out taking pictures. 4500 of them! For the day, I had 98 species and 17 warbler species. All were on the ground and would land on branches 2' away eating on the swarming midges that just hatched. They were literally hopping around on the ground, through the shrubs at eye level and if you were really patient (of course I am), just surrounding you! It was one of those days that I have not seen in over a decade! A day with that many species can be expected around May 10th-15th, but never as early as April 25th! I had 26 birds that needed additional information to be accepted on eBird, most for being rare, because they were early or because the count numbers were too high for that early in season. Tuesday ended up being nearly identical, with a few other species showing that weren't around on Monday. 7500 photos between Sunday-Wednesday this week. That's my story!

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2022)

Beautiful pictures, Jeremy.


----------



## Cog (Apr 29, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> So what...  Most important are the results, no matter on which forum posted


I know. I don't mind, actually. But It's a Canon forum, so I wasn't sure if rules allow posting pics made with cameras by other brands. Some forums are quite strict about it.


----------



## dpc (Apr 29, 2022)

Black-billed magpie


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 29, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Thank you! On Monday morning I left work ... I never made it back to work and spent the entire day out taking pictures. ... It was one of those days that I have not seen in over a decade! ... That's my story!
> 
> Jeremy


Jeremy, thank you very much for sharing this story with us. I am happy for you and even a little bit jealous. But I can imagine how you felt and can't stop smiling in front of my PC. Thanks again.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 29, 2022)

I found a nest of crested tits inside a willow and hopefully can make some shots before all the leaves are covering the free sight. 
Here are the first pics in hope for even better ones.


----------



## dpc (Apr 30, 2022)

Dark-eyed junco

(R + Sigma 150-600mm C)


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2022)

Maximilan and dpc,

Nice shots, guys.


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2022)

April photo dump. All shot on Sony 200-600mm.
Crested lark


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2022)

Common kestrel (with prey, a grasshopper most likely)


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2022)

European bee-eater


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2022)

Red-tailed shrike


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2022)

Spanish sparrow


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2022)

Isabelline shrike


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2022)

Black-winged stilt


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2022)

Common moorhen


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2022)

Clamorous reed warbler


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2022)

Great crested grebe


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2022)

Little grebe


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2022)

Grey-headed swamphen


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2022)

Beautiful series. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Apr 30, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. Well done, Cog.


Thanks a lot, Click!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Apr 30, 2022)

Here's looking at you kid...




handheld 5DIII @ 560mm (100-400 II + 1.4x III); time of exposure: 1/80 sec; f/9...my oh my as eye-catching as the male Northern Cardinals are...I find the female Northern Cardinal more striking and full of texture


----------



## ISv (May 1, 2022)

Cog said:


> I know. I don't mind, actually. But It's a Canon forum, so I wasn't sure if rules allow posting pics made with cameras by other brands. Some forums are quite strict about it.


Well, you have seen me around for rather long time! And many people here  know I'm not a Canon shooter but accept me (one more reason to love this site!). *This site doesn't afraid from photos taken with other brands (by reason BTW!!!)*. This site is pretty much for photography and less for fanboys (but they are here too - and have a significant voice almost without senselessly ignoring the achievements of the other brands). A lot of guys around are using different systems probably because they think the *camera/lens you use is just a tool, not an icon for worshiping. *And the fact that no one is woried by the presence of other systems on the forums here makes Canon look more substantial and confident by it's own work!


----------



## Click (May 1, 2022)

Very nice picture, Josephandrews.


----------



## ISv (May 1, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. Well done, Cog.


I would say some of these are great! Just my opinion... but I would stand firmly behind of it!


----------



## Maximilian (May 1, 2022)

ISv said:


> I would say some of these are great! Just my opinion... but I would stand firmly behind of it!


Same opinion here @ISv and @Cog 
Great pics


----------



## Maximilian (May 1, 2022)

Cog said:


> European bee-eater


Oh, how I love these birds  How I love these colors. Great work, Cog.
Because of the climate change they more and more come to Germany as well. 
But not yet to my region. We'll see...


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 1, 2022)

I'm having trouble posting images on the site...and my most recent post above I can't 'fix'.

Am I the only one?


----------



## Nemorino (May 1, 2022)

No, I just tried and "we ran into some problems"


----------



## becceric (May 2, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> I'm having trouble posting images on the site...and my most recent post above I can't 'fix'.
> 
> Am I the only one?


Same here.


----------



## ISv (May 2, 2022)

becceric said:


> Same here.


I don't know what the reason is. Before - at least what I remember, it never happen. On other hand we are flouting in different sees now. My best sugestion is to contact the CR in order to figure out what is going on!


----------



## ISv (May 2, 2022)

My trip today: no reason to go mountain - the weather! Just took the short trip to nearby beach. I noticed in the last (work) week the Pacific Golden Plovers are almost gone. Today I didn't see any (not Rudy Turnstoun either) -it looks they are all gone... The big surprise was the Wandering Tatler (my old friend - on the same spot). After that it was just common locals.
Just Night Heron: I was attracted by the colors of the background... and something happen! One of these very rare "presents" by the nature! The juvenile was looking from above (just like me) how the masters are fishing!

Well: "A server error occurred. Please Try again later." I can wright but no way to post a photos. I hope it's just a temporary ...

Now (24h later - I didn't have the opportunity to try earlier) - it works!


----------



## ERHP (May 2, 2022)

When I head into the local mountains, I usually park at the site of an old mine(pass required) but for some reason the gate was closed so I had to park a bit further away(no pass required). Only annoying as I'm walking towards the rising sun but on this morning I had a couple of Robins (the North American variety) rooting around for worms. One inadvertently showed me her nest so I took some pictures of her on it. On the way out for the evening, none of the Robins were around so I used the macro lens and rear screen of the R5 to take a quick snap of the nest and the three blue eggs inside. Last week she was on it again so I didn't bother going over but tonight when I stopped by, it was empty. 





R5 RF100 f/2.8L IS 1/50 : f/4 : ISO 1000


----------



## jmeyer (May 2, 2022)

Summer Tanagers are quite rare in Wisconsin, but last week we had at least 3 at a local park. Scarlet Tanagers are common, but usually high up in the canopy. This past week, they were feeding on the ground or at eye level. Both species were feeding on spider webs that were loaded with midges. Smart birds!

Jeremy


----------



## Click (May 2, 2022)

Very nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 2, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> I'm having trouble posting images on the site...and my most recent post above I can't 'fix'.
> 
> Am I the only one?


The original post here:





__





Show your Bird Portraits


Common kestrel (with prey, a grasshopper most likely)




www.canonrumors.com





...is now fixed...I was able to re-post the image.

At least for me, CR is working again. No doubt someone behind the scenes was busy making it all work.

Thanks.


----------



## AlanF (May 2, 2022)

I couldn't upload an image. Could someone try as well.


----------



## dpc (May 2, 2022)

I just tried and couldn't post. ("A server error occurred...)


----------



## josephandrews222 (May 2, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I couldn't upload an image. Could someone try as well.


My own 'new' test post failed: 

'A server error occurred. Please try again later.'

A few hours ago, after repeated failures, I was able to upload one pic. But not now.


----------



## ISv (May 3, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I couldn't upload an image. Could someone try as well.


I just tried and it works! Try again!
On other hand I got in different problem instead of "server error...." it was saying "file to big" until I realized that it takes the files from my original folder, not the small files that I put in different folder. Or may be I just messed up somehow...


----------



## ISv (May 3, 2022)

It looks that it works for me: posted more photos - in "Miscellaneous Wildlife"


----------



## dpc (May 3, 2022)

Sharp-shinned hawk breakfasting on our lawn...


----------



## AlanF (May 3, 2022)

A stroll yesterday afternoon on which I took the R6 and 100-500mm to check a battery turned out quite unexpected. I saw a newly arrived Whitethroat, and a Linnet and Yellowhammer I rarely come across, and a Kite circled. They were all very far away and I upsized the images. The last two were at 700mm with the 1.4xx.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2022)

Nice series, Alan. I especially like the 3rd shot.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2022)

ISv said:


> Now (24h later - I didn't have the opportunity to try earlier) - it works!



Very nice! I really like your pictures.


----------



## ISO64 (May 3, 2022)

Northern Flicker (as in North America), feeding on lawn fauna:


----------



## Click (May 3, 2022)

Very nice shot, ISO64.


----------



## Maximilian (May 3, 2022)

A male garganey (_spatula querquedula_).
First time ever that I saw this duck.


----------



## Click (May 3, 2022)

We don't have this duck here in Canada. Nice picture, Maximilian.


----------



## ISO64 (May 3, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, ISO64.


Thanks Click!


----------



## jmeyer (May 4, 2022)

Another rare flycatcher to Wisconsin and a first ever Milwaukee County bird, Say's Phoebe! I've only seen one once before and that was in Madison area, in 2016. It's visiting a local cemetery.

Jeremy


----------



## Click (May 4, 2022)

Beautiful pictures, Jeremy. I especially like the first one.


----------



## jmeyer (May 4, 2022)

More warblers... Up next is the stunning Prothonotary Warbler! I was able to get some pretty good looks at a beautiful male during the fallout last week.

Jeremy


----------



## Click (May 4, 2022)

Another beautiful series. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## ISv (May 5, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> More warblers... Up next is the stunning Prothonotary Warbler! I was able to get some pretty good looks at a beautiful male during the fallout last week.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


Great shots Jeremy - in both series! The background in the first series is somewhat somber but it's what it is - the birds dictate the background.


----------



## jmeyer (May 5, 2022)

Got another vary rare bird for Wisconsin and also a life bird for myself! A Western Tanager has been around for a few days, but only confirmed recently. Another stunning bird! 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## Click (May 5, 2022)

Beautiful shots, Jeremy.


----------



## HB (May 6, 2022)

It's been so long since I posted on the site but still marvel at the quality of images contained herein, I have morphed through a 7D mk2 to 5Dmk4 to R6 since I joined and still feel on a learning curve.
I recently visited one of the Firth of Forth islands here on the Scottish east coast which is always a delight for producing frame filling images, Puffin and Razorbill attached, if I can manage the process.


----------



## Click (May 6, 2022)

Great shots, HB. Well done.


----------



## becceric (May 7, 2022)

HB said:


> It's been so long since I posted on the site but still marvel at the quality of images contained herein, I have morphed through a 7D mk2 to 5Dmk4 to R6 since I joined and still feel on a learning curve.
> I recently visited one of the Firth of Forth islands here on the Scottish east coast which is always a delight for producing frame filling images, Puffin and Razorbill attached, if I can manage the process.
> View attachment 203428
> View attachment 203429


Frame filling, indeed! Great to see. How close can you get to these creatures, and how stealthy do you have to be? While I’m asking, can you tell me the lens used? Thanks.


----------



## ISv (May 7, 2022)

HB said:


> It's been so long since I posted on the site but still marvel at the quality of images contained herein, I have morphed through a 7D mk2 to 5Dmk4 to R6 since I joined and still feel on a learning curve.
> I recently visited one of the Firth of Forth islands here on the Scottish east coast which is always a delight for producing frame filling images, Puffin and Razorbill attached, if I can manage the process.
> View attachment 203428
> View attachment 203429


-we are all in "learning curves" (I hope: if you stop learning you are practically death...). Very nice images and I believe you are not at the platoo of your learning curve! Keep posting!


----------



## HB (May 7, 2022)

Thanks Guy's, I use the canon EF100-400 mk2 with RF adapter, on the R6. In these images with the 1.4 teleconverter attached to aid flight shots that interest me most. The Puffin was at 560mm taken at probably 4M+ and the Razorbill at 189mm taken using the flip screen as the camera was held looking down over a wall with the bird sitting directly below, minimal cropping only to assist composition. As long as you sit quietly the birds are very confiding and behave normally.


----------



## AlanF (May 7, 2022)

Just arrived in Rome on our first foreign travel for over two years. Brought the R5 + RF 100-400 with, and couldn’t resist taking a shot of a Sparrow. I know sparrows aren’t exciting but the first foreign bird in over two years is! And he is a very handsome Italian one (processed on my iPad).


----------



## Click (May 7, 2022)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (May 7, 2022)

HB said:


> It's been so long since I posted ...


Wonderful pics, HB. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maximilian (May 7, 2022)

Yet another heron.


----------



## jmeyer (May 7, 2022)

Our run of western flycatchers continued today, with a Western Kingbird showing at a local park. 7d mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## OskarB (May 7, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Just arrived in Rome on our first foreign travel for over two years. Brought the R5 + RF 100-400 with, and couldn’t resist taking a shot of a Sparrow. I know sparrows aren’t exciting but the first foreign bird in over two years is! And he is a very handsome Italian one (processed on my iPad).
> View attachment 203436


Enjoy your trip, Alan! Italy is always such a beautiful place!


----------



## AlanF (May 7, 2022)

OskarB said:


> Enjoy your trip, Alan! Italy is always such a beautiful place!


I love Italy and italians are so friendly anf helpful.


----------



## Click (May 8, 2022)

Beautiful series, Jeremy.


----------



## Click (May 8, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Yet another heron.



Very nice portrait. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## ISv (May 8, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Just arrived in Rome on our first foreign travel for over two years. Brought the R5 + RF 100-400 with, and couldn’t resist taking a shot of a Sparrow. I know sparrows aren’t exciting but the first foreign bird in over two years is! And he is a very handsome Italian one (processed on my iPad).
> View attachment 203436


 - did you tried to ID this with your program? "I know sparrows aren’t exciting..."
It's the Italian Sparrow (_Passer italiae_). I don't think you have it in England. The ID of the males is easy (see below). With the females (as usually - they are the welcome troublemakers) it's much more complicated - I wouldn't try to separate them...

Note:
The cheek is missing the black spot (the Tree Sparrow have it). It lacks the gray crown of the House Sparrow.
It lacks the black-spotted chest and belly of the Spanish Sparrow!
Congratulations! I tried to find it back (2019) in my trip to Bulgaria and have never seen it (it's very rare there).


----------



## becceric (May 8, 2022)

HB said:


> Thanks Guy's, I use the canon EF100-400 mk2 with RF adapter, on the R6. In these images with the 1.4 teleconverter attached to aid flight shots that interest me most. The Puffin was at 560mm taken at probably 4M+ and the Razorbill at 189mm taken using the flip screen as the camera was held looking down over a wall with the bird sitting directly below, minimal cropping only to assist composition. As long as you sit quietly the birds are very confiding and behave normally.


Thanks for those details. I sure they’ll help with my future avian portrait sessions.


----------



## Maximilian (May 8, 2022)

Already two weeks old but still cute: Our Canada goslings
5D4, 100-400L2, 1.4x, @560mm, 1/500,f/11, ISO800, about 50% cropping


----------



## Click (May 8, 2022)

Very nice portrait, Maximilian,


----------



## Maximilian (May 8, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice portrait, Maximilian,


The parents were nice to let me get closer than 4 m to the family 
But they got a little bit nervous, I saw...


----------



## jmeyer (May 8, 2022)

Another rare bird this morning, White-eyed Vireo! It has just been an unbelievable spring so far, and now it looks like the weather is finally going to cooperate for the next week. The next 5 days should be insane here! Glad I'm off for 2 weeks!

Jeremy


----------



## Click (May 8, 2022)

I really like your shots. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## ERHP (May 9, 2022)

Close encounters with a Peregrine which landed in front of me on the riverbank. Spent about twenty minutes learning the fine art of plucking Mourning Dove feathers while having a Forster's Tern dive bomb the falcon incessantly. Eventually the crop was full and it carried off about half the carcass, albeit slowly.





R5 RF600 w/1.4X 1/1250 : f/9 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (May 9, 2022)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## HB (May 10, 2022)

Reed bunting sitting atop a stem of reed mace which they shred to access the seeds.


----------



## Click (May 10, 2022)

Beautiful picture, HB.


----------



## ISv (May 10, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Another rare bird this morning, White-eyed Vireo! It has just been an unbelievable spring so far, and now it looks like the weather is finally going to cooperate for the next week. The next 5 days should be insane here! Glad I'm off for 2 weeks!
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


I'm glad too that you are off for two weeks. Beautiful photos of interesting bird!


----------



## ISv (May 10, 2022)

ERHP said:


> Close encounters with a Peregrine which landed in front of me on the riverbank. Spent about twenty minutes learning the fine art of plucking Mourning Dove feathers while having a Forster's Tern dive bomb the falcon incessantly. Eventually the crop was full and it carried off about half the carcass, albeit slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot!!!


----------



## Maximilian (May 10, 2022)

Found some more time to process Canada gosling pics. 
I promise to spare you with more cuteness


----------



## Click (May 10, 2022)

Very nice series, Maximilian. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## jmeyer (May 11, 2022)

Ok, so this is just getting ridiculous now. I found another rare warbler yesterday, Worm-eating Warbler! Very uncommon for Wisconsin. I even got to watch it take a bath! Today was insane, 99 species and 26 warbler species!!! Tonight's weather could create fallout conditions for the morning too, fingers crossed.

Jeremy


----------



## Maximilian (May 11, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Ok, so* this is just getting ridiculous* now. I found another rare warbler yesterday...


Just enjoy it. I am happy for you. 
And maybe it is specially arranged for you ...


----------



## Click (May 11, 2022)

Very nice series, Jeremy. I really like the second picture. Well done!


----------



## mikekeck (May 11, 2022)

Prothonotary Warbler in northern Texas. I finally took a decent photo of one.


----------



## Click (May 11, 2022)

Beautiful picture, Mike.


----------



## ISv (May 12, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Ok, so this is just getting ridiculous now. I found another rare warbler yesterday, Worm-eating Warbler! Very uncommon for Wisconsin. I even got to watch it take a bath! Today was insane, 99 species and 26 warbler species!!! Tonight's weather could create fallout conditions for the morning too, fingers crossed.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


"Ok, so this is just getting ridiculous now. I found another rare warbler yesterday..."
! 
No problem!!! You can do it again and again (well, at least when there are some birds around you: photos are very nice, the birds are interesting...) I think I can enjoy your "ridiculousness" any time


----------



## ISv (May 12, 2022)

mikekeck said:


> Prothonotary Warbler in northern Texas. I finally took a decent photo of one.
> View attachment 203487


Finally or not it is at least "decent" (According to you. According to me it's more than that...). And I believe it's not "finally"!


----------



## ISv (May 12, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Jeremy. I really like the second picture. Well done!


I agree with you about the second photo but I like also the complete story: Jeremy is telling us about his excitement from the encounter and I like it! It's not just about one (or few - doesn't matter actually) photo! It's about the encounter and how he feels about it (and this is may be more important than a single or several perfect photos: we go out for the fun and the excitement from such encounters, well I believe most of us?!).


----------



## Click (May 12, 2022)

Yes, I understand perfectly the purpose of the series, I totally agree with what you said.

I just mentioned that I really like the second picture, this does not take anything away from this series.


----------



## dpc (May 12, 2022)

Common grackle


----------



## dpc (May 12, 2022)

Mallard drake in the grass


----------



## dpc (May 12, 2022)

Horned grebes (too bad the one grebe in the second picture is not in focus)


----------



## jmeyer (May 12, 2022)

Of course, I'm having a blast out there, just meant it's been so crazy! Yesterday was the best day I've ever had in my life!!! At Warnimont Park in Milwaukee, I had 141 species and 31 different warblers! I spent the entire day out there, almost 13 hours and walked a little over 7.5 miles. I didn't want it to end. #140 & #141 for the day, just happened to be two rare birds for our state. Northern Mockingbird and Blue Grosbeak. Great way to end an amazing day. Oh, almost forgot, I took 5760 photos!!! 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## Click (May 12, 2022)

Another very nice series, Jeremy.


----------



## Click (May 12, 2022)

dpc said:


> Common grackle



Beautiful colours. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## AlanF (May 12, 2022)

Male Linnet. R5/RF100-400


----------



## Click (May 12, 2022)

Nice shot, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (May 12, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Of course, I'm having a blast out there, just meant it's been so crazy! Yesterday was the best day I've ever had in my life!!! At Warnimont Park in Milwaukee, I had 141 species and 31 different warblers! I spent the entire day out there, almost 13 hours and walked a little over 7.5 miles. I didn't want it to end. #140 & #141 for the day, just happened to be two rare birds for our state. Northern Mockingbird and Blue Grosbeak. Great way to end an amazing day. Oh, almost forgot, I took 5760 photos!!! 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


How do you carry the 600mm f/4 II?


----------



## jmeyer (May 12, 2022)

AlanF said:


> How do you carry the 600mm f/4 II?



I mostly use a carbon fiber tripod and just throw it over my shoulder. 18lbs with everything, for 13 hours made for a long day! I'm a pipefitter though, so it's really nothing for me to do. I do handhold it, but only when lighting is good or for BIF.


----------



## AlanF (May 12, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> I mostly use a carbon fiber tripod and just throw it over my shoulder. 18lbs with everything, for 13 hours made for a long day! I'm a pipefitter though, so it's really nothing for me to do. I do handhold it, but only when lighting is good or for BIF.


I'm impressed!


----------



## ISv (May 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I'm impressed!


I believe he is also younger than us Alan! 
I still (!) remember the times when I was cruising the mountains with 18-25 kg backpack - for 4-5 days (well, in the course of the "cruising" it's getting lighter). Almost total wilderness...


----------



## AlanF (May 13, 2022)

ISv said:


> I believe he is also younger than us Alan!
> I still (!) remember the times when I was cruising the mountains with 18-25 kg backpack - for 4-5 days (well, in the course of the "cruising" it's getting lighter). Almost total wilderness...


You are all younger than me!


----------



## AlanF (May 13, 2022)

Peregrine+


----------



## Click (May 13, 2022)

A perfect pose to go with sculptural decorations.

Well done, Alan.


----------



## jmeyer (May 14, 2022)

Today was another great day, I found Connecticut Warbler and a Cerulean Warbler, both uncommon but can be found. This year just continues to amaze me! Normally the CTWA is very hidden, but today was the most cooperative one I've ever seen. Might not get better looks ever!

Jeremy


----------



## ISv (May 14, 2022)

AlanF said:


> You are all younger than me!


Yeah I'm only 67 but be careful - I walk in big steps further


----------



## ISv (May 14, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Today was another great day, I found Connecticut Warbler and a Cerulean Warbler, both uncommon but can be found. This year just continues to amaze me! Normally the CTWA is very hidden, but today was the most cooperative one I've ever seen. Might not get better looks ever!
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


You are one really happy man in the last several days (and we around you! Enjoy - it doesn't come often...


----------



## Click (May 14, 2022)

Beautiful series, Jeremy. I really like your pictures.


----------



## jmeyer (May 14, 2022)

Here is the Cerulean Warbler from yesterday morning.

Jeremy


----------



## Click (May 15, 2022)

Another lovely series. Nicely done, Jeremy.


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Here is the Cerulean Warbler from yesterday morning.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> ...


 - so, you have that much of them you can serve them tea spoon by tea spoon! Never mind - all of them are beautiful!


----------



## ISv (May 15, 2022)

Mine from today are not that nice and for sure not of rare birds but it's what I got ... The baby White Tern is definitely the darkest I have ever seen. 
The Red-vented Bulbul surprised me with that Iris flower (my first intend was to post it on another topic )


----------



## jmeyer (May 15, 2022)

ISv said:


> - so, you have that much of them you can serve them tea spoon by tea spoon! Never mind - all of them are beautiful!



Thank you! The problem is, I took 18000 photos this week and I only have time to go through them bit by bit! It's a lot of work to juggle birds, wife and dog!!! I stay up until 11pm/12am and then get up at 4am ready to get back in the field. So I try to keep up with the rare or uncommon birds first for my website and sharing with the WSO. Then I go through the rest as I can.

Jeremy


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2022)

Great day for a Peregrine Falcon yesterday. First devouring a pigeon.


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2022)

Then he flew off with the carcass.


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2022)

And continued flying (R5/100-500mm).


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2022)

Not a bad day for Kestrels either (1000mm).


----------



## Click (May 15, 2022)

ISv said:


> Mine from today are not that nice and for sure not of rare birds but it's what I got ... The baby White Tern is definitely the darkest I have ever seen.
> The Red-vented Bulbul surprised me with that Iris flower (my first intend was to post it on another topic )



Beautiful series. I really like your pictures. Especially the second and third one. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Click (May 15, 2022)

Very nice gifs and pictures, Alan. The Kestrel at 1000 mn is very impressive.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 15, 2022)

Sandmartin, small and fastmoving


----------



## Hector1970 (May 15, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Not a bad day for Kestrels either (1000mm).
> 
> View attachment 203562
> View attachment 203563


Beautiful Alan


----------



## Hector1970 (May 15, 2022)

Dipper


----------



## Hector1970 (May 15, 2022)

Thrush - Escargot for breakfast


----------



## Click (May 15, 2022)

Beautiful shots, Hector. i especially like the Sandmartin.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 15, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Hector. i especially like the Sandmartin.


Thank you, many missed shots, a hard bird to track.


----------



## ERHP (May 15, 2022)

A pair of the three Osprey young have finally fledged and were out seeing the world. Hopefully they'll be joined shortly by the third.





R5 RF600 f/4 w/1.4x 1/800 : f/13 : ISO 400


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Sandmartin, small and fastmoving
> View attachment 203569


It's a sport capturing hirundines. Here's a swift from Rome earlier this week. I had the RF 100-400mm on the R5 for lightweight travel - hand luggage only on the flight for a short conference there.


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2022)

A Peregrine Falcon on top of a statue on the tower of St Botolph's Church, Cambridge. The statue is a representation of John the Evangelist as an eagle, dating to the 15th C, 83m above the ground. Looks quite like a Peregrine to me. (R5/500mm).


----------



## Hector1970 (May 15, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It's a sport capturing hirundines. Here's a swift from Rome earlier this week. I had the RF 100-400mm on the R5 for lightweight travel - hand luggage only on the flight for a short conference there.
> View attachment 203576


They are a beautiful bird, quite a cute face. How are you finding the R5 tracking something like that.


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> They are a beautiful bird, quite a cute face. How are you finding the R5 tracking something like that.


Better than any camera I have had previously because it has focus points over nearly all the sensor but I work hard keeping it in frame as they are so fast.


----------



## Click (May 15, 2022)

I really like the bird on the bird. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Click (May 15, 2022)

ERHP said:


> A pair of the three Osprey young have finally fledged and were out seeing the world. Hopefully they'll be joined shortly by the third.
> 
> R5 RF600 f/4 w/1.4x 1/800 : f/13 : ISO 400



Amazing details. So sharp. Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## ERHP (May 15, 2022)

Click said:


> Amazing details. So sharp. Beautiful shot, ERHP.


Thanks Click! That was the full frame as it seemed content to have its picture taken.


----------



## mikekeck (May 16, 2022)

A Yellow-crowned Night Heron in north-central Texas last Tuesday. I only watched this bird about 30 minutes, and it caught two crayfish. I don't know how it saw the crayfish under that thick layer of duckweed.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2022)

Very nice shot, Mike.


----------



## Aussie shooter (May 16, 2022)

Haven't posted any shots for ages so here is a few from my last couple of trips


----------



## ISO64 (May 16, 2022)

Warbler season in North America! Not even close to jmeyer's observations, but it is a lifer for me, double-pack: female and male Cape May warblers.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (May 16, 2022)




----------



## AlanF (May 16, 2022)

You lucky Americans with so many warblers!


----------



## Click (May 16, 2022)

Aussie shooter said:


> Haven't posted any shots for ages so here is a few from my last couple of trips




Great shots, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Click (May 16, 2022)

ISO64 and Ramage,

Very nice series, guys. ISO64, I really like your first shot. Well done.


----------



## Maximilian (May 16, 2022)

a female pied flycatcher (Ficedula hypoleuca)
The last is my fav


----------



## Click (May 16, 2022)

Another very nice series, Maximilian.


----------



## ISO64 (May 16, 2022)

Click said:


> ISO64 and Ramage,
> 
> Very nice series, guys. ISO64, I really like your first shot. Well done.


Thanks Click!


----------



## ISO64 (May 16, 2022)

House wren (North America) - miniscule bird with powerful voice:


----------



## Click (May 16, 2022)

Beautiful shot. Well done, ISO64.


----------



## AlanF (May 17, 2022)

The Arctic Terns are back! It's a great time of year. (R5/500mm).


----------



## dcm (May 18, 2022)

Pelican and Great Blue Heron at City Park Pond on a cloudy, rainy day.
R6 + RF800, handheld. DxO PL5.


----------



## ISO64 (May 18, 2022)

Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (May 18, 2022)

AlanF said:


> You lucky Americans with so many warblers!


And way more colorful than the European warblers! But what I have to say from Hawaii - no warblers here at all...


----------



## Click (May 18, 2022)

dcm said:


> Pelican and Great Blue Heron at City Park Pond on a cloudy, rainy day.




Nice series. I especially like the Pelican.


----------



## Maximilian (May 18, 2022)

Backlit herring gull (_larus argentatus_).
5D4, 24-105L @105, 1/1250, f/22, ISO100.
Slight differences in pose, sky and flare.
Please tell me which one you like more and why. Thanks in advance.
1st


2nd


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2022)

I took some shots as reflex action of a Grey Heron flying overhead and saw this evening a peculiar growth from under its neck. Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Maximilian (May 18, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I took some shots as reflex action of a Grey Heron flying overhead and saw this evening a peculiar growth from under its neck. Any ideas what it could be?


Instant thought:
Hanging out of the left side of its beak, it‘s a birds leg with some ringing


----------



## AlanF (May 18, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Instant thought:
> Hanging out of the left side of its beak, it‘s a birds leg with some ringing


I don't think so. Here is another crop with the exposure increased. You can see that the appendage appears to start from behind the beak, which is fully closed anyway. But, maybe it's an optical illusion.


----------



## jmeyer (May 19, 2022)

Instead of the usual profile warbler pictures, here are a few of them looking directly at me. Funny views if you ask me!

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (May 19, 2022)

a few more...


----------



## Maximilian (May 19, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I don't think so. Here is another crop with the exposure increased. You can see that the appendage appears to start from behind the beak, which is fully closed anyway...


Yeah! I agree with you. It's a strange thing. I have no real idea.

The end looks like a feather that's glued together by some blood or mud. Maybe something glued together with its breast feathers


----------



## Click (May 19, 2022)

I really like your series, Jeremy.


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Yeah! I agree with you. It's a strange thing. I have no real idea.
> 
> The end looks like a feather that's glued together by some blood or mud. Maybe something glued together with its breast feathers


I have been asked to pass the photos on to a researcher as it appears to be an example of an oral fistula https://www.birmingham.ac.uk/research/activity/ornithology/0ral-fistula-project.aspx


----------



## Click (May 19, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I have been asked to pass the photos on to a researcher as it appears to be an example of an oral fistula https://www.birmingham.ac.uk/research/activity/ornithology/0ral-fistula-project.aspx



Oh boy! Strange condition. Thanks for sharing, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2022)

A pair of male Little Grebes fought it out this afternoon with a female watching on. A bit like some of the threads here,


----------



## AlanF (May 19, 2022)

And for those who like action at 20 fps.


----------



## jmeyer (May 20, 2022)

How about some bathing warblers? Up first, Blue-winged Warbler

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (May 20, 2022)

Next up, Nashville Warbler


----------



## jmeyer (May 20, 2022)

Next up, Tennessee Warbler


----------



## jmeyer (May 20, 2022)

Lastly, Blackburnian Warbler and Blackpoll Warbler


----------



## ISO64 (May 20, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Lastly, Blackburnian Warbler and Blackpoll Warbler
> 
> View attachment 203728
> View attachment 203729
> ...


Absolutely fabulous photos Jeremy! Hang on for a week or two, while warblers are still in migration. Thanks for posting!


----------



## jmeyer (May 20, 2022)

ISO64 said:


> Absolutely fabulous photos Jeremy! Hang on for a week or two, while warblers are still in migration. Thanks for posting!



Thank you! For me it's pretty much over. There are a few lingering ones, but mostly females and hard to find with leaf out now. It actually began very early for us, 4/25 & 4/26 for fallouts for us and was at least a week early. 

Jeremy


----------



## Click (May 20, 2022)

Beautiful series. Great shots, Jeremy.


----------



## EricN (May 21, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A pair of male Little Grebes fought it out this afternoon with a female watching on. A bit like some of the threads here,
> 
> View attachment 203680


Did you get a shot of the female?


----------



## AlanF (May 21, 2022)

EricN said:


> Did you get a shot of the female?


----------



## Maximilian (May 21, 2022)

Some breeding coots from 3 weeks ago. 
1st one far away @560mm + cropping. 
2nd so close to the walkway that I had to zoom out a little bit. 
Otherwise I would have avoided getting so close to the nest.


----------



## jmeyer (May 22, 2022)

Golden-winged Warbler...

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (May 22, 2022)

Blue-winged Warbler...

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (May 22, 2022)

Brewster's Warbler, which is Golden-winged x Blue-winged with the dominant trait...

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (May 22, 2022)

Mourning Warbler...

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (May 22, 2022)

Blackburnian Warbler...

Jeremy


----------



## Click (May 22, 2022)

Beautiful series, Jeremy. I really like your pictures. Well done.


----------



## jmeyer (May 22, 2022)

Yellow-breasted Chat... Very secretive, but I got lucky! I hid behind a small evergreen and waited, he popped back up and continued eating and singing. Either he didn't know I was there, or since I wasn't doing anything, he didn't mind. Best looks ever!

Jeremy


----------



## john1970 (May 22, 2022)

Heron Taking Off and Flight:


----------



## Click (May 22, 2022)

Nice series, John.


----------



## john1970 (May 22, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice series, John.


Thank you


----------



## Maximilian (May 22, 2022)

john1970 said:


> Heron Taking Off and Flight:


Wonderful light 
Well done John


----------



## john1970 (May 22, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Wonderful light
> Well done John



I set the alarm for 4:30 a.m. on Sunday to get the series and it was definitely worth it. I will try again Monday early am if I can get out of bed. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## ISv (May 23, 2022)

Very little from the birds today. Practically nothing.


----------



## Click (May 23, 2022)

Lovely shots, ISv. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Maximilian (May 24, 2022)

First (white) wagtail I ever spotted at our local ponds.
I know grey wagtails to breeding here for years but haven't seen this here before.


----------



## Click (May 24, 2022)

Very nice series, Maximilian. I really like the last picture.


----------



## Maximilian (May 24, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Maximilian. I really like the last picture.


Thanks Click.
My fav it pic 3.
I'm still guessing if it is looking to the ground in search of food, or to the sky, or to wherever


----------



## Maximilian (May 24, 2022)

A chiffchaff singing just for me! Thank you, chiffchaff! It was lovely.


----------



## HB (May 24, 2022)

JMAYER, you r warbler shots have been a joy to view.
here's a couple of bullfinch shots from this morning, feeding on dandelion seed.


----------



## AlanF (May 24, 2022)

Reed Warbler on reeds. Pied Wagtail on gate. R5/500mm.


----------



## Click (May 24, 2022)

Beautiful series, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (May 25, 2022)

I also had a chaffinch singing for me in the bright sunlight.


----------



## Click (May 25, 2022)

Another very nice series. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## subtraho (May 25, 2022)

A some recent shots, a few taken locally in the mid-atlantic US (R5 + EF 500 f/4 II), the rest taken on a business trip to South Australia (R5 + RF 100-500)


----------



## Maximilian (May 25, 2022)

subtraho said:


> A some recent shots, a few taken locally in the mid-atlantic US (R5 + EF 500 f/4 II), the rest taken on a business trip to South Australia (R5 + RF 100-500) ...


Hi Rob! 
Really nice summary! The two fairywrens are my fav


----------



## subtraho (May 25, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Hi Rob!
> Really nice summary! The two fairywrens are my fav



Thank you! They are mine too! Such wonderful little birds!


----------



## Click (May 25, 2022)

Beautiful series, subtraho. I especially like the 3rd picture. Well done.


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2022)

subtraho said:


> A some recent shots, a few taken locally in the mid-atlantic US (R5 + EF 500 f/4 II), the rest taken on a business trip to South Australia (R5 + RF 100-500)
> 
> View attachment 203883
> View attachment 203884
> ...


Welcome to the bird club!


----------



## DanP (May 26, 2022)

Gone through my bird book and can't match this one to anything. Anyone know what it is? I'm guessing some kind of Sparrow but can't match the coloration. Location is near Vancouver, BC and taken yesterday.


----------



## Click (May 26, 2022)

Nice pictures, DanP.


----------



## ISO64 (May 26, 2022)

DanP said:


> Gone through my bird book and can't match this one to anything. Anyone know what it is? I'm guessing some kind of Sparrow but can't match the coloration. Location is near Vancouver, BC and taken yesterday.
> View attachment 203895
> View attachment 203896


Hi DanP,
Looks like female Black-headed Grosbeak, a bit more yellow than orange but that may be a question of white balance. Had similar "challenge" with juvenile Baltimore Oriole in deep canopy, my camera was set to Auto WB and could not get rid of the strong hue shift. Sparrow it is not, the beak angle, size and proportions are just not there. Nice photos!


----------



## DanP (May 26, 2022)

ISO64 said:


> Hi DanP,
> Looks like female Black-headed Grosbeak, a bit more yellow than orange but that may be a question of white balance. Had similar "challenge" with juvenile Baltimore Oriole in deep canopy, my camera was set to Auto WB and could not get rid of the strong hue shift. Sparrow it is not, the beak angle, size and proportions are just not there. Nice photos!


Thanks ISO64. I do struggle with white balance under a green canopy.


----------



## DanP (May 26, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, DanP.


Thanks Click


----------



## jmeyer (May 27, 2022)

Yes, female Black-headed Grosbeak. When struggling with an ID, try to start with simple things, like head shape, bill size or leg color. Try not to focus on a specific type or color pattern. Hope that helps for future reference. You can always ask as well, and I will help out. Thanks

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (May 27, 2022)

Did you think I was done with warblers??? Nope still going through them! Here are Northern Parula and Yellow-throated Warbler. 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x lll

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (May 27, 2022)

Pine Warbler
Palm Warbler
Yellow-rumped Warbler


----------



## Click (May 27, 2022)

Beautiful series, Jeremy. Great shots.


----------



## AlanF (May 28, 2022)

Pied Wagtail (R5/1000mm). Nearly posted in the insects thread... It's for shots like these you need the resolution to see the insects. For the first, I was at iso 1000 and 1/80s, which is much too slow for my liking. For the second, I upped the iso to 3200 and was at 1/200s, which is still slower than I like for 1000mm. All are cropped, with heavy cropping for the close ups.


----------



## Click (May 28, 2022)

Excellent shots. Well done, Alan.


----------



## jmeyer (May 28, 2022)

Just finished going through Bay-breasted Warbler and Blackpoll Warbler. 7D mkll / EF600 F4 ll / 1.4x ll

Jeremy


----------



## jmeyer (May 28, 2022)

Blackpoll Warbler...


----------



## Click (May 28, 2022)

Another beautiful series. I especially like the 3rd and 6th from today. Great shots!


----------



## ISv (May 29, 2022)

subtraho said:


> A some recent shots, a few taken locally in the mid-atlantic US (R5 + EF 500 f/4 II), the rest taken on a business trip to South Australia (R5 + RF 100-500)
> 
> View attachment 203883
> View attachment 203884
> ...


Great shots!!!


----------



## ISv (May 29, 2022)

DanP said:


> Thanks ISO64. I do struggle with white balance under a green canopy.


Every one does


----------



## ISv (May 29, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Blackpoll Warbler...
> 
> View attachment 203941
> View attachment 203942
> ...


"Did you think I was done with warblers???...."
Well, now I'm not sure - but it's for good


----------



## ISv (May 29, 2022)

Another dark form baby White Tern, Ruddy Duck, Northern Pintail (with attempt for a portrait), injured Brown Booby and someone watching me...


----------



## ISv (May 29, 2022)

On my way back I notice this Night Heron and my first idea was: poor bird - it has a problem! I was right about the "problem" and very wrong with the diagnostic of the problem: in a minute it made a few steps further and SEAT! (it's not standing there, that pool is not deep enough!) in the water.
After this encounter I went straight home and first thing was to take a cool shower (hot and humid today!!!).


----------



## Click (May 29, 2022)

Beautiful series. Well done, ISv.


----------



## jmeyer (May 29, 2022)

Canada Warbler


----------



## jmeyer (May 29, 2022)

Hooded Warbler (female)


----------



## jmeyer (May 29, 2022)

Wilson's Warbler, both male and female


----------



## Click (May 29, 2022)

Beautiful. Great shots, Jeremy.

It's always a pleasure to look at your pictures.


----------



## jmeyer (May 30, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful. Great shots, Jeremy.
> 
> It's always a pleasure to look at your pictures.


Thank you very much, I appreciate it!

Jeremy


----------



## Click (May 30, 2022)

Keep posting my friend.


----------



## jmeyer (May 31, 2022)

Hopefully you're not sick of warbler photos yet... 

Chestnut-sided Warbler
Black-and-white Warbler
Black-throated Green Warbler
Magnolia Warbler

Jeremy


----------



## Maximilian (May 31, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Hopefully you're not sick of warbler photos yet...
> 
> Chestnut-sided Warbler
> Black-and-white Warbler
> ...


Hi Jeremy! 
Again a great series. especially the first one has that "certain something".

Question: 
How close do you get and how much cropping to you need in post?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmeyer (May 31, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Hi Jeremy!
> Again a great series. especially the first one has that "certain something".
> 
> Question:
> ...


Thank you! I try to get as close as possible. I would say for the most part I'm within 40' of most warblers. I don't like cropping below 1800 pixels on the shortest side and I would say the majority of photos is around that size, so roughly 65% I think. I resize to 1400x933 for my website, just in case someone wants to download one.

Jeremy


----------



## Click (May 31, 2022)

Beautiful series, great shots. I really like your pictures. Well done, Jeremy.


----------



## EricN (May 31, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Thank you! I try to get as close as possible. I would say for the most part I'm within 40' of most warblers. I don't like cropping below 1800 pixels on the shortest side and I would say the majority of photos is around that size, so roughly 65% I think. I resize to 1400x933 for my website, just in case someone wants to download one.
> 
> Jeremy


why do you choose 1400x933?


----------



## jmeyer (May 31, 2022)

EricN said:


> why do you choose 1400x933?


Because it still produces a very nice looking image for web browsing and doesn't give the ability to print out if someone wants to "steal" it. It might turn out nice on a 4x6 or 5x7 but anything larger and it won't look very good. I understand that putting things on the internet for all to see is what it is, but just trying to look out for myself. 

Jeremy


----------



## AlanF (Jun 1, 2022)

First glimpse of one of this year's Peregrine Falcon Chicks (R5/1000mm).


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2022)

Very nice pictures, Alan. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Cog (Jun 2, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Hopefully you're not sick of warbler photos yet...


Not at all! Beautiful collection of smaller birds, *jmeyer*! Love them all.


----------



## Cog (Jun 2, 2022)

My May dump of photo trophies
Black-winged stilt












Common moorhen












Red-wattled lapwing


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2022)

Beautiful series, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Jun 2, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## AlanF (Jun 3, 2022)

Marsh Harrier and Atlantic Tern (R5/500mm).


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2022)

Beautiful pictures, Alan. I especially like the first one. Great shot.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 3, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Marsh Harrier and Atlantic Tern (R5/500mm).
> 
> View attachment 204059
> View attachment 204060
> ...


----------



## macrunning (Jun 3, 2022)

Just a common Purple Finch stopping by  The orange bokeh ball is from stringed lights my neighbor has strung up all over his yard.


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2022)

Very nice picture, macrunning.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 4, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, macrunning.


Thanks Click  P.S. No I did not pump up the reds on this! P.P.S. I do not know why it's called a Purple Finch when it is more red than a House Finch.


----------



## Cog (Jun 4, 2022)

Back to Canon


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2022)

I really like this shot. Well done, Cog.


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 4, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Thanks Click  P.S. No I did not pump up the reds on this! P.P.S. I do not know why it's called a Purple Finch when it is more red than a House Finch.


This might be a first year bird, it's rather splotchy and more reddish orange than usual. They are usually a very deep raspberry color all over with a contrasting white belly.


----------



## Cog (Jun 4, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like this shot. Well done, Cog.


Thanks a lot, Click!


----------



## candyman (Jun 4, 2022)

*Willow warbler*
Canon EOS R6 with EF100-400 II. Taken at f/5.6 - 1/320 and 320 & 400 ISO


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2022)

Beautiful pictures, candyman. I especially like the second shot.


----------



## candyman (Jun 4, 2022)

Thanks Click!


----------



## macrunning (Jun 4, 2022)

Cog said:


> Back to Canon


Well done Cog!


----------



## macrunning (Jun 4, 2022)

candyman said:


> *Willow warbler*
> Canon EOS R6 with EF100-400 II. Taken at f/5.6 - 1/320 and 320 & 400 ISO
> 
> View attachment 204069
> View attachment 204070


Wow! Amazing shots. You look like your right in the water.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 4, 2022)

A male Violet-green Swallow.





R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4x 1/640 : f/13 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2022)

Great shot, ERHP.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 5, 2022)

ERHP said:


> A male Violet-green Swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful bird. Have never seen one before.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 5, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Beautiful bird. Have never seen one before.


Thanks Alan! We have a number that migrate to our local mountains(Cuyamacas) every Spring, the hard part is finding them close to eye level.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 5, 2022)

ERHP said:


> Thanks Alan! We have a number that migrate to our local mountains(Cuyamacas) every Spring, the hard part is finding them close to eye level.


It was a fine shot.


----------



## candyman (Jun 5, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Wow! Amazing shots. You look like your right in the water.


Thank you!


----------



## candyman (Jun 5, 2022)

*The Great Spotted Woodpecker*
Canon EOS R6 with EF100-400 II. Taken at f/5.6 - 1/320 and ISO range 200 to 400.


----------



## Cog (Jun 5, 2022)

Shy owls


----------



## Cog (Jun 5, 2022)

Naughty owls




Impossible owls


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2022)

candyman said:


> *The Great Spotted Woodpecker*
> Canon EOS R6 with EF100-400 II. Taken at f/5.6 - 1/320 and ISO range 200 to 400.



Beautiful series, Candyman. Especially the last picture, great shot.


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2022)

I really like your series, Cog.


----------



## candyman (Jun 5, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Candyman. Especially the last picture, great shot.


Thank you very much Click


----------



## Cog (Jun 5, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like your series, Cog.


Thanks a lot, Click!


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 5, 2022)

Went to the Canon Road Trip Event in Toronto today where you could reserve and play with diffeent cameras and lenses. I took the R6 and paired it my 100-400 Mk i + 1.4 Mk ii; it worked out pretty well.


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 5, 2022)

Got through some more warbler photos...

Worm-eating Warbler
Northern Waterthrush
Ovenbird

Jeremy


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2022)

Another very nice series, Jeremy. I especially like the 5th and 6th, beautiful shots.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 5, 2022)

ERHP said:


> A male Violet-green Swallow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot ERHP. I don't know if I've ever seen one sitting still. lol


----------



## macrunning (Jun 5, 2022)

candyman said:


> *The Great Spotted Woodpecker*
> Canon EOS R6 with EF100-400 II. Taken at f/5.6 - 1/320 and ISO range 200 to 400.
> 
> View attachment 204079
> ...


Another great series Candyman. Beautiful.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 5, 2022)

Cog said:


> Shy owls


Nice Cog. The color of the rocks goes perfectly with the owl.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 5, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> Got through some more warbler photos...
> 
> Worm-eating Warbler
> Northern Waterthrush
> ...


Nice set of shots Jeremy.


----------



## ISv (Jun 5, 2022)

AlanF said:


> First glimpse of one of this year's Peregrine Falcon Chicks (R5/1000mm).
> 
> View attachment 204023
> View attachment 204024


I love this bird! And photos are great!


----------



## ISv (Jun 5, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Just a common Purple Finch stopping by  The orange bokeh ball is from stringed lights my neighbor has strung up all over his yard.
> View attachment 204064


Did you bribe your neighbor?


----------



## ISv (Jun 6, 2022)

After all these great photos I'm kind of shy to post my from this weekend but it's what I got (from the birds just this photo) !






.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2022)

Beautiful picture. Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jun 6, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful picture. Well done, ISv.


Thanks Click! As usually you are very generous!


----------



## candyman (Jun 6, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Another great series Candyman. Beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## candyman (Jun 6, 2022)

ISv said:


> After all these great photos I'm kind of shy to post my from this weekend but it's what I got (from the birds just this photo) !
> 
> View attachment 204098
> 
> ...


Wow. Nice position of the bird with the tail slightly spread. Beautifully sharp over the whole of the bird. Great photo with nice background color.

Btw I notice that when I upload my photos on Canon Rumors they are not as sharp anymore when I view them full screen. They are when I look at them full screen on my 27-inch monitor.
Your photo does not suffer from that. Looking for the problem and how to solve that.


----------



## Cog (Jun 6, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Nice Cog. The color of the rocks goes perfectly with the owl.


Thank you! True, they blend quite well into the background. It's hard to spot them. Only bright eyes give them away.


----------



## jmeyer (Jun 6, 2022)

candyman said:


> Btw I notice that when I upload my photos on Canon Rumors they are not as sharp anymore when I view them full screen. They are when I look at them full screen on my 27-inch monitor.
> Your photo does not suffer from that. Looking for the problem and how to solve that.


They are sharp when I'm viewing from my phone or tablet, and don't appear to be any less then anyone else's photos... 

Jeremy


----------



## ISv (Jun 7, 2022)

candyman said:


> Wow. Nice position of the bird with the tail slightly spread. Beautifully sharp over the whole of the bird. Great photo with nice background color.
> 
> Btw I notice that when I upload my photos on Canon Rumors they are not as sharp anymore when I view them full screen. They are when I look at them full screen on my 27-inch monitor.
> Your photo does not suffer from that. Looking for the problem and how to solve that.


I don't know the answer...


----------



## ISv (Jun 7, 2022)

Cog said:


> Naughty owls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just downloaded your "Naughty owls" - to send it to my daughter - she loves funny animals. Sorry!!! Be sure - she doesn't print photos (even the ones she made) but I suspect this one will go all over her friends. It's really


----------



## candyman (Jun 7, 2022)

jmeyer said:


> They are sharp when I'm viewing from my phone or tablet, and don't appear to be any less then anyone else's photos...
> 
> Jeremy


That will be something of my screen handling. Thanks for the reply on this matter.


----------



## candyman (Jun 7, 2022)

ISv said:


> I don't know the answer...


No problem. Thought I'd share to see if others are experiencing this as well or if this is something from my monitor.


----------



## Cog (Jun 7, 2022)

ISv said:


> I just downloaded your "Naughty owls" - to send it to my daughter - she loves funny animals. Sorry!!! Be sure - she doesn't print photos (even the ones she made) but I suspect this one will go all over her friends. It's really


No prob! Hope she likes it.


----------



## Cog (Jun 7, 2022)

More funny owls


----------



## candyman (Jun 7, 2022)

They are really funny


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2022)

candyman said:


> They are really funny



+1 Especially on the second one.  Well done, Cog. I really like your pictures.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 7, 2022)

Great Crested Grebe


----------



## AlanF (Jun 7, 2022)

Kingfisher (R5/100-500). I’ve been trying for 10 years to get one of these hovering, and the camera didn’t let me down.


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2022)

WOW Beautiful gif. Very well done, Alan.


----------



## ISO64 (Jun 7, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Kingfisher (R5/100-500). I’ve been trying for 10 years to get one of these hovering, and the camera didn’t let me down.
> 
> View attachment 204107


Patience you must have, my young padawan. 

Congrats, that is a dedication!
I frequented few favorite KF locations in hope to get them while hovering, not much success with Eu one.


----------



## macrunning (Jun 7, 2022)

ISv said:


> Did you bribe your neighbor?


Haha no. I actually find them annoying. I'd rather just have natural elements in my photos with bokeh of the flowers in our gardens.


----------



## Cog (Jun 8, 2022)

Greater hoopoe lark


----------



## candyman (Jun 8, 2022)

*The common Blackbird*
Canon EOS R6 with EF100-400 II. Taken at f/5.6 - 1/320 and ISO range 200 to 320.

The Birdlife protection in the Netherlands has declared 2022 the year of the blackbird. In the past three to four years, the population of blackbirds in the Netherlands has decreased by 30 percent. These are hundreds of thousands of birds. The outbreak of the Usutu virus, to which many blackbirds have succumbed, is one of the causes.
Reason to photograph the blackbird (although perhaps a bit boring). But likes to be photographed.


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2022)

Very nice shots, candyman.


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2022)

Cog said:


> Greater hoopoe lark



I really like this picture. Well done, Cog.


----------



## candyman (Jun 8, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, candyman.


Thank you Click


----------



## AlanF (Jun 8, 2022)

Another shot I have been waiting for for a long time: a Great Crested Grebe with a chick on its back - and then kicking it off.


----------



## Click (Jun 8, 2022)

Lovely series, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Jun 9, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like this picture. Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 9, 2022)

Cog said:


> More funny owls


Loving the owl shots. They really look like there is a couple of roos loose in the top paddock


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jun 9, 2022)

A green Rosella. These are the largest of the Rosellas and are endemic to Tasmania


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2022)

Beautiful bird. Great shots, Aussie shooter.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 11, 2022)

...a peek inside reveals a third beek.

(still using my) 5DMkIII + 100-400 II/1.4x

Plain old nesting House Wrens are quite interesting this time of year...and it appears that parenting is a full-time job for both Mom and Dad...for a few days...for each set of hatched eggs.

EDIT (no snark intended): the only way my images of birds here in the midwest USA approach the colorfulness of the Aussie birds in the post immediately above...involves a fresh coat of paint


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2022)

Nice shot, josephandrews222.


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2022)

BOAS (cedar waxwing)


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2022)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2022)

AWPs on the South Saskatchewan River


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2022)

Very nice series, dpc. I especially like the 5th picture.


----------



## Cog (Jun 12, 2022)

These are normal portraits, nothing crazy or funny.


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2022)

Very nice. I especially like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Jun 12, 2022)

Eastern kingbird


----------



## AlanF (Jun 12, 2022)

A Red Kite flashed overhead this afternoon and I got a shot and can see it has caught a rat (R5/RF100-400).


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2022)

Beautiful shot, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Jun 13, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice. I especially like the second one.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 13, 2022)

This guy (gal?) bounced off our pictue window a few days ago and sat on the front planter for quite some time before high-tailing it. Must have had quite a headache. Not the best picture, but.....


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2022)

Common grackle on a honeysuckle branch...


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2022)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## ISv (Jun 16, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A Red Kite flashed overhead this afternoon and I got a shot and can see it has caught a rat (R5/RF100-400).
> 
> View attachment 204205


Good bird!!! And very nice shot!


----------



## ISv (Jun 16, 2022)

I haven't seen the Nutmeg Mannikin (=Scaly-breasted Munia) for a while (several months probably). Today there was a mixed flock in the neighborhood: sub-adults in different stages of transition of the plumage to adult and adults (the last photo). Juveniles don't have the "scales". 
Most of the time they were feeding on the ground, I just choose photos when they got scared and flush on the trees.


----------



## Click (Jun 16, 2022)

Nice series, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2022)

Mourning dove


----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2022)

Pied-billed grebe


----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2022)

Red-winged blackbird


----------



## ISO64 (Jun 17, 2022)

American redstarts, female and male


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2022)

Very nice shots, ISO64.


----------



## ISO64 (Jun 19, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, ISO64.


Thanks Click!


----------



## ISv (Jun 19, 2022)

Today I had to make chaperone for a visiting friends - in Honolulu Zoo. Since they are with little kids I had no say when we should go there. Happen to be at noon: "beautiful light" for taking photos . On other hand - my first photos of juveniles Peacock (they have established populations on Oahu - wild and domestic types). I actually was exited with the background of some photos - grounded flowers of the Sausage tree (_Kigelia africana_). The birds used to drink water collected into the flowers.
After that (actually before that) I took some fast shots of the endemic Laysan duck - _Anas laysanensis _(no population on the main Hawaiian Islands, restricted to some small islets at the North-West Hawaiian chain).


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 19, 2022)

A peacock familiy from my latest vacation to Rhodes.
200D, 18-55STM @55 and 44mm, as was trying to travel light.

Mother and fledglings:



Looking at the left fledgling one could think about "toddler"  :



And the proud father:


----------



## Click (Jun 19, 2022)

ISv and Maximilian,

Very nice series, guys.


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 19, 2022)

Baby grebes.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 20, 2022)

When I saw that, I thought about something of "documenta fifteen" has been moved to a Rhodes beach  
I have no idea what this "sculpture" had been before.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 21, 2022)

Posting after being absent for a couple of months. 
A Franklin's gull is chasing a tiny bug and a Pelican with a bite much larger than its bill!
Both with R3 + RF100-500mm + 1.4TC.


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 21, 2022)

Yet another Franklin's gull with a bug right in its beak!
R3 + RF100-500mm + 1.4TC.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 21, 2022)

bhf3737 said:


> Yet another Franklin's gull with a bug right in its beak!
> R3 + RF100-500mm + 1.4TC.


All three great catches, @bhf3737. 
Compliments


----------



## AlanF (Jun 21, 2022)

A Tern diving down and then flying, showing what he thinks of me.


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2022)

bhf3737 said:


> Yet another Franklin's gull with a bug right in its beak!
> R3 + RF100-500mm + 1.4TC.



Excellent timing. I really like your shots. Well done.


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A Tern diving down and then flying, showing what he thinks of me.



Nice shots, Alan...Well... Excellent timing also.


----------



## Cog (Jun 21, 2022)

Yet another attempt to get some action photos of the owls, but alas. All I got was lazy birds perched in possible and impossible poses.


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2022)

Beautiful shots, Cog. I really like the matching colours. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Jun 21, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots, Cog. I really like the matching colours. Well done.


Thank you, Click! The background is a grass field, and its colors are different each time I come. This time it had more more bright orange-yellow tones.


----------



## Cog (Jun 22, 2022)

My June non-Canon photo dump

Spanish sparrow, female




and male




White-eared bulbul




Crested lark




Black-crowned sparrow-lark, female




Greater hoopoe-lark




Rufous-tailed scrub robin




and little owl


----------



## Click (Jun 22, 2022)

Great series. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Jun 23, 2022)

Click said:


> Great series. Well done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 23, 2022)

Eastern kingbird, two poses


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2022)

Very nice pictures, dpc. I especially like the first one.


----------



## becceric (Jun 24, 2022)

My wife and I have been visiting a local river in search of waterfowl. As Elmer taught us, we had to be very, verry quiet.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 24, 2022)

Cog said:


> ...
> and little owl
> ...


Having such cute little owls posing so nicely for you is really mean. You make me jealous 
All great shots, by the way


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 24, 2022)

becceric said:


> My wife and I have been visiting a local river in search of waterfowl. As Elmer taught us, we had to be very, verry quiet.


Really nice. The duckling pic is great!


----------



## tron (Jun 24, 2022)

becceric said:


> My wife and I have been visiting a local river in search of waterfowl. As Elmer taught us, we had to be very, verry quiet.
> View attachment 204329
> 
> View attachment 204330
> View attachment 204331


According to the third photo you must have brought your kid too


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2022)

Lovely shots, becceric.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2022)

1. Red-winged blackbird
2. Common grackle


----------



## Click (Jun 24, 2022)

Nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## becceric (Jun 25, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Really nice. The duckling pic is great!


Thanks, Maximilian!


----------



## becceric (Jun 25, 2022)

tron said:


> According to the third photo you must have brought your kid too


Well, that’s not ours, but my wife wanted to bring the duckling home.


----------



## becceric (Jun 25, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, becceric.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2022)

Family outing...


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2022)

Nice shots, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2022)

Lesser scaup (I think)


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2022)

Juvenile bald eagle at Cattle Point, Victoria, Vancouver Island BC. I posted it a long time ago but have revisited it to remove some significant distractions.


----------



## becceric (Jun 26, 2022)

dpc said:


> Family outing...
> View attachment 204339
> View attachment 204340


Now my wife wants those ducklings too.


----------



## ISv (Jun 26, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A Tern diving down and then flying, showing what he thinks of me.
> 
> View attachment 204319
> View attachment 204320
> View attachment 204321


In the last photo he is checking wheter or not he got you?!


----------



## ISv (Jun 26, 2022)

Cog said:


> Yet another attempt to get some action photos of the owls, but alas. All I got was lazy birds perched in possible and impossible poses.


"All I got was lazy birds..." Yeah but photos are excellent!


----------



## ISv (Jun 26, 2022)

dpc said:


> Lesser scaup (I think)
> View attachment 204341


Greater and Lesser are difficult to separate. What makes the things even "better" is the occurrence of hybrids (like with the Tufted Duck). Never-mind: better photos than mine (I did mine from distance 70-80meters)!


----------



## ISv (Jun 26, 2022)

Today I went to the closest beach park - with the plan to sit somewhere under shade and read something. After ~15-20 min. reading I checked the surroundings and for my big surprise there was a lot of life around: Red-crested Cardinal making all possible efforts to dislocate a peace of bark and even making some upside-down acrobatics (later I figure out they are looking for some kind of larvae!). And the very common around seed-eater - the Common Waxbill, so close I actually had to focus on distant birds because the closest were less than 3 meters from me (huh, some of them were like 1.5 meters from me).


----------



## DanP (Jun 26, 2022)

Northern Flicker licking branch.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2022)

Nice shot, DanP.


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2022)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## becceric (Jun 27, 2022)

dpc said:


> 1. Red-winged blackbird
> 2. Common grackle
> View attachment 204333
> View attachment 204334


I like the level of detail seen in these black birds. So far, my few attempts have gotten me shiny reflections, or black holes with beaks. For some reason, I really like seeing the second bird’s eye.


----------



## becceric (Jun 27, 2022)

dpc said:


> Lesser scaup (I think)
> View attachment 204341


I love the bird’s feather detail, and water’s reflections.


----------



## becceric (Jun 27, 2022)

ISv said:


> Today I went to the closest beach park - with the plan to sit somewhere under shade and read something. After ~15-20 min. reading I checked the surroundings and for my big surprise there was a lot of life around: Red-crested Cardinal making all possible efforts to dislocate a peace of bark and even making some upside-down acrobatics (later I figure out they are looking for some kind of larvae!). And the very common around seed-eater - the Common Waxbill, so close I actually had to focus on distant birds because the closest were less than 3 meters from me (huh, some of them were like 1.5 meters from me).
> 
> View attachment 204350
> View attachment 204351
> ...


Quite neat! I hope the bird’s families are buying portraits from you.


----------



## becceric (Jun 27, 2022)

dpc said:


> Juvenile bald eagle at Cattle Point, Victoria, Vancouver Island BC. I posted it a long time ago but have revisited it to remove some significant distractions.
> View attachment 204342


Great colors and detail. If that gaze was directly upon me, I’d probably by looking for cover.


----------



## ERHP (Jun 27, 2022)

Just some of the Lark Sparrows.





R5 RF600 w/1.4X 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 800

And some very young California Quail.




R5 RF600 w/1.4X 1/3200 : f/7.1 : ISO 800


----------



## ISv (Jun 27, 2022)

And few more birds from the very hot today (probably because I went out so late ).


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2022)

Great shots, ERHP.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2022)

Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## dpc (Jun 27, 2022)

Follow the leader - down at the local reservoir this morning. I believe this is a female Redhead and her brood but I stand to be corrected.


----------



## Click (Jun 27, 2022)

Lovely shot, dpc.


----------



## becceric (Jun 28, 2022)

dpc said:


> 1. Red-winged blackbird
> 2. Common grackle
> View attachment 204333
> View attachment 204334


dpc, here is my harsh Red-winged Blackbird. I'll take yours.


----------



## becceric (Jun 28, 2022)

dpc said:


> Follow the leader - down at the local reservoir this morning. I believe this is a female Redhead and her brood but I stand to be corrected.
> View attachment 204376


I've been on a waterfowl photo binge lately, I like the radiant ducklings and the water's reflections.


----------



## becceric (Jun 28, 2022)

Here are a couple images of some Mallard families that I've met in the past few weeks.


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2022)

Very nice shots. Well done, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Jun 28, 2022)

becceric said:


> Here are a couple images of some Mallard families that I've met in the past few weeks.
> View attachment 204378
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Click! So far mothers and ducklings aren’t really bothered by my presence. They come to closer than minimum focus distance. The drakes however are quite reserved.


----------



## Fbimages (Jun 28, 2022)

Super impressed with the R3 ability to snap into focus almost instantly. I probably had 0.5-1sec to find the owl when it came out of a gap in the trees and start tracking. It was already fairly dark but the R3 just grabbed onto it immediately


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2022)

Beautiful shot. Well done, Fbimages.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 29, 2022)

A bit symbolic these Terns mobbing a gull (R5 + RF 100-400mm)


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2022)

Very nice gif, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 30, 2022)

We went on a 4 hour hike in the RSPB reserve at Minsmere, with his and hers RF 100-400s. I decided to leave the 100-500mm at home to make it easier on my old legs, and I don't regret it. The 100-500mm, especially with the 2xTC would have given me more range and sharper as nothing was really close, but the RF 100-400 on the R5 gives more than good enough record for me. The mobbing sequence in the previous gif was easier at 400mm. The BIF here (a Bittern and Curlew) were far away and needed quick reflexes to get them, and 400mm although requiring 2x upsizing at least enabled me to get them. The Stonechats were an unexpected find and I could get close enough (all shown cropped at actual size).


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2022)

Very nice series, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 30, 2022)

I thought I'd give the RF 800mm f/11 a whirl on the R6 because it should give the same resolution as the RF 100-500mm on the R5 and the large pixels on the the R6 would not be affected so much by the f/11 diffraction. I thought the high iso performance would be good, but I was bowled over. I was set up for BIF at 1/3200s and suddenly a small bird dropped by for a second, some 15m away in the shade. This is an 800x800 pixel crop from the centre at iso 20,000 of a Whitethroat.


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2022)

That's a very nice picture, Alan. Lovely background.


----------



## becceric (Jul 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I thought I'd give the RF 800mm f/11 a whirl on the R6 because it should give the same resolution as the RF 100-500mm on the R5 and the large pixels on the the R6 would not be affected so much by the f/11 diffraction. I thought the high iso performance would be good, but I was bowled over. I was set up for BIF at 1/3200s and suddenly a small bird dropped by for a second, some 15m away in the shade. This is an 800x800 pixel crop from the centre at iso 20,000 of a Whitethroat.
> 
> View attachment 204442


You know, I love my 5DMkiii, but that noiseless image is something to behold.
I makes me want to beholding an R series...


----------



## AlanF (Jul 1, 2022)

becceric said:


> You know, I love my 5DMkiii, but that noiseless image is something to behold.
> I makes me want to beholding an R series...


Using the appropriate software is important. DxO PL5 with Deepprime noise reduction got rid of most of the noise to give a very clean image, and I did a round of Topaz denoise to make it noiseless. What’s important is that the feather detail is still there. The 5DIII images should be good with this treatment.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 1, 2022)

Some more from the RF 800 on the R6, a long way away. First a pair of Great Crested Grebes displaying.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 1, 2022)

And Terns flying with fish. These guys are tiny and speed like mad. They aren't easy to catch in the small frame of the 800s AF.


----------



## becceric (Jul 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Using the appropriate software is important. DxO PL5 with Deepprime noise reduction got rid of most of the noise to give a very clean image, and I did a round of Topaz denoise to make it noiseless. What’s important is that the feather detail is still there. The 5DIII images should be good with this treatment.


Thanks, AlanF.


----------



## becceric (Jul 4, 2022)

My wife and I have been enjoying a few Mallard and Merganser families on the local river Here are a few images.


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2022)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## becceric (Jul 4, 2022)

becceric said:


> My wife and I have been enjoying a few Mallard and Merganser families on the local river Here are a few images.
> View attachment 204485
> View attachment 204486
> View attachment 204487
> ...





Click said:


> Very nice pictures. I especially like the second one. Well done.


Thanks, Click! It’s been fun getting these images. I’ve watche the family gather steam to cross the river, feed, then cross back, and find a spot to sleep, but I haven't actually seen any adult Mergansers in the air. Hopefully I’ll get some airborne images some day.


----------



## DanP (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm unable to positively ID this Flycatcher. If anyone knows what it is, please let me know. It was too far away to get a decent picture, so I only took it for ID purposes. Geographically located near Vancouver, BC.

Thanks.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 6, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I thought I'd give the RF 800mm f/11 a whirl on the R6 because it should give the same resolution as the RF 100-500mm on the R5 and the large pixels on the the R6 would not be affected so much by the f/11 diffraction. I thought the high iso performance would be good, but I was bowled over. I was set up for BIF at 1/3200s and suddenly a small bird dropped by for a second, some 15m away in the shade. This is an 800x800 pixel crop from the centre at iso 20,000 of a Whitethroat.
> 
> View attachment 204442


...there is so much to unpack in your wonderful posts in this thread and here.

It would be interesting to see your real-world comparisons (bird images!?) of photos obtained using the R5 (smaller pixels) & the R6 (larger pixels) with the f/11 800 lens...looking for observable diffraction effects on image quality. Your posts here and elsewhere helped catalyze my own efforts on this topic and (at times) I'm not certain what I actually observed! In my studies, simple hand-held shots (various apertures) of our moon in its various phases are as (reproducibly) revealing of the effects of diffraction as anything, in what are essentially gray-scale images.

In a more recent post, you referenced how some noise-reduction software had improved the high-ISO image above.

I would very much like to see the 'original' jpeg...prior to the application of noise reduction strategies


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 8, 2022)

DanP said:


> I'm unable to positively ID this Flycatcher. If anyone knows what it is, please let me know. It was too far away to get a decent picture, so I only took it for ID purposes. Geographically located near Vancouver, BC.
> 
> Thanks.


Perhaps a Gray Flycatcher.


----------



## DanP (Jul 9, 2022)

bhf3737 said:


> Perhaps a Gray Flycatcher.


Thanks bhf3737.

I went back to the sanctuary today and they had sightings listed for Willow Flycatcher and Pacific-slope Flycatcher. I'm going to guess it is a Willow Flycatcher based on the pictures in my bird book. According to my book the range of Gray Flycatchers doesn't extend to my area (but a tip of their range isn't that far away).


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 9, 2022)

Nice to capture a Kingfisher today. So elusive


----------



## Click (Jul 9, 2022)

Lovely shot, Hector.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 10, 2022)

Duck landing on water


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2022)

Very nice shot, excellent timing!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 10, 2022)

Fledgling Swallows (R7 + RF100-500mm).


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2022)

Beautiful pictures. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 11, 2022)

Kingfisher enjoying some sunshine


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2022)

Very nice shot, Hector.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 12, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Kingfisher


Hector, both your Kingfisher photos are great. 
It's been a while since I saw some at my spot. *sigh*


----------



## AlanF (Jul 13, 2022)

Fledgling Wren on bridge. Heavily cropped iso 12k R5+100-500mm for gifs. Plus a more conventional photo.


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2022)

Excellent gifs. I especially like the first one. Well done, Alan.


----------



## jabird56 (Jul 14, 2022)

EOS 90D / EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM / M / ISO 500 / 1/1250 / f/6.3


----------



## candyman (Jul 14, 2022)

*The Eurasian jay*
Canon EOS R6 with EF100-400 II. Taken at f/5.6 - 1/320 and ISO range 400 & 500.

The jay plays hide & seek


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2022)

Very nice shots, candyman.


----------



## candyman (Jul 14, 2022)

Thank you Click!


----------



## becceric (Jul 15, 2022)

I think she is singing,"Me and my shadow"...


----------



## Click (Jul 15, 2022)

I really like this shot. Well done, becceric.


----------



## becceric (Jul 15, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like this shot. Well done, becceric.


Thanks, Click! while tracking them, I was surprised to see them actually float through that spot of morning light.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jul 15, 2022)

A first for me in my area of the midwest USA: the Great Crested Flycatcher


----------



## candyman (Jul 15, 2022)

*The Common redstart - juvenile*
Canon EOS R6 with EF100-400 II. Taken at f/5.6 with 1/320 and ISO 640.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 15, 2022)

candyman said:


> *The Common redstart - juvenile*
> Canon EOS R6 with EF100-400 II. Taken at f/5.6 with 1/320 and ISO 640.
> 
> View attachment 204644


I took this last week on my R6 just before sending it off for sale. It looks rather similar to yours and I thought it was a fledgling Robin.


----------



## candyman (Jul 15, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I took this last week on my R6 just before sending it off for sale. It looks rather similar to yours and I thought it was a fledgling Robin.
> 
> View attachment 204646



These look very similar when they are young. I am convinced that in my photo it is a juvenile redstart because of the red tail. The Robin doesn't have that.

Some other example here


----------



## AlanF (Jul 15, 2022)

candyman said:


> These look very similar when they are young. I am convinced that in my photo it is a juvenile redstart because of the red tail. The Robin doesn't have that.
> 
> Some other example here


They do. I wish mine was a Redstart.


----------



## candyman (Jul 16, 2022)

AlanF said:


> They do. I wish mine was a Redstart.


I can imagine. Incidentally, the males do look spectacular with the orange belly and black head.


----------



## candyman (Jul 16, 2022)

*Summer and birds.*
It is/will be quite hot for the next few days. The birds notice that too

*The Finch*
Canon EOS R6 with EF100-400 II. Taken at f/5.6 with 1/320 and ISO 250.





*The Blue tit*
Canon EOS R6 with EF100-400 II. Taken at f/5.6 with 1/320 and ISO 100


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2022)

Very nice shots, candyman. I especially like the second one.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 16, 2022)

candyman said:


> *Summer and birds.*
> It is/will be quite hot for the next few days. The birds notice that too
> 
> *The Finch*
> ...


A Robin just a few minutes ago took up the same pose as your spread-winged Bluetit. Came out of the shade into the sunlight, spread his wings for about a minute and then took off. I wonder what they do this for? Just posting a crappy shot to illustrate.


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2022)

Some info here:





__





Birds sunbathe just like humans, but not always for the same reasons


Birds bask in the sun just like us. Sometimes they are just trying to warm up or dry off, but sunbathing also helps birds stay healthy and more attractive to potential mates.




www.reconnectwithnature.org






*










Sunbathing birds







www.bto.org




*


----------



## AlanF (Jul 16, 2022)

Click said:


> Some info here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very similar posed Robin in the BTO link!


----------



## candyman (Jul 16, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, candyman. I especially like the second one.


Thanks Click! Also for the information. I also caught a blackbird sunbathing. Interesting.


----------



## ERHP (Jul 16, 2022)

One of the two juvenile Steller's Jays from this year's batch.





R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4X 1/2000 : f/7.1 : ISO 800

A juvenile Western Scrub Jay begging one of its parents for a free meal.




R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4X 1/2000 : f/8 : ISO 800

Would have loved to watched the nest but at least a single juvenile Hairy Woodpecker made a pit stop by the little seep.




R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4X 1/2000 : f/7.1 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2022)

Great shots, ERHP!


----------



## ISv (Jul 17, 2022)

candyman said:


> These look very similar when they are young. I am convinced that in my photo it is a juvenile redstart because of the red tail. The Robin doesn't have that.
> 
> Some other example here


And the Robin doesn't have the scaly belly of the young Redstarts... The young Robins have some dark spots dispersed randomly and not with the scaly pattern..,


----------



## ISv (Jul 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A Robin just a few minutes ago took up the same pose as your spread-winged Bluetit. Came out of the shade into the sunlight, spread his wings for about a minute and then took off. I wonder what they do this for? Just posting a crappy shot to illustrate.
> View attachment 204676


Many birds do it - same as the dust/water baths in order to kill some parasites. I have no idea how effective it's but with their looooong experience they should know!


----------



## ISv (Jul 17, 2022)

Today.... Not good day for birds (at least by my own experience): Baby Ducks and Bulbuls feeding on Mountain Apple (adult and subadult).


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2022)

Very nice shots, ISv. The Baby Duck is so cute.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 17, 2022)

Stone Chat


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2022)

Beautiful shot, Hector.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 17, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, Hector.


Thank you


----------



## ISv (Jul 18, 2022)

I went today to my favorite spot for sea birds in fly (very high swell - the highest one since 1995 for the South Shore but still just 20-24 (and not in the spot where I was)- nothing in comparison with the 40-45 feet on the North shore, and high winds - you can expect the birds flying close to the shore) - the birds were there but the very salty mist (and droplets blowing in my face) were there too. After cleaning more than an hour my equipment from the salty layers after my last trip there I just retread. Went to a place were the wind was blowing in my back and +/-far from the ocean on that side...
Sorry for posting the ocean photos on this forum but it's my excuse for the bird photos - just a Common Wax-bill...

I don't understand why somebody with the Canon RF100-500 lens don't open a forum for something like "My trip today". It will cover many other forums but on other hand it will also cover the huge versatility (plus IQ!!!) of that lens! Today I was with the Nikon 200-500 (and I have really nice copy!!! But that weight!). The waves are more than 100 meters away (but cropped...)


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2022)

WOW Impressive waves. I really like the bird's pose on the last picture.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 18, 2022)

Click said:


> WOW Impressive waves. I really like the bird's pose on the last picture.


Even more impressive waxes for us birders! Common Waxbills aren't common where I am.


----------



## Cog (Jul 19, 2022)

Visited my old friends. They seem to be just the same as I left them a month ago.


----------



## candyman (Jul 19, 2022)

*The great spotted woodpecker*
Canon EOS R6 with EF100-400 II. Taken at f/5.6 with 1/200 and ISO 500.

A protective woodpecker


----------



## Cog (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Click (Jul 19, 2022)

Cog and candyman,

Beautiful shots, guys.


----------



## Cog (Jul 19, 2022)

Thank you, Click!


----------



## candyman (Jul 19, 2022)

Click said:


> Cog and candyman,
> 
> Beautiful shots, guys.


Thank you Click!


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2022)

Lovely shots. I really like the second one. Well done, scottkinfw.
​


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 21, 2022)

Great owl photo, @scottkinfw. And we also got a reflection of you in the eyes


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2022)

Nice shot, Maximilian. It is difficult in certain lighting to have the details of the eye with this dark plumage.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2022)

I've been watching a juvenile Great Crested Grebe and juvenile Little Grebe learn to fish on the local pond. The Little Grebe yesterday, I armed with the R7 + RF 100-400, and the Great Crested today taken with the R5 and RF 100-500. Both are tiny crops from the centre.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2022)

I was taken by surprise when the Little Grebe suddenly shot across the pond, and even more surprised when I got home and looked at the images.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 21, 2022)

Yet another heron, this time a "search pic". But note two things:
1st, it is standing in the shadows. My guess it was because of the more than 33 °C
2nd, note the huge sand spit with the traces in the BG.
That is normally the pond bottom with at least 30 to 50 cm water on top. The water would reach up to the herons belly.
All dried out 
I haven't seen that in any summer before.


----------



## Click (Jul 21, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I was taken by surprise when the Little Grebe suddenly shot across the pond, and even more surprised when I got home and looked at the images.



This is the first time I've seen this behavior.

Any idea why this might have happened?


----------



## AlanF (Jul 21, 2022)

Click said:


> This is the first time I've seen this behavior.
> 
> Any idea why this might have happened?


I has never seen a Great Crested Grebe come out of a dive with its beak open like that, and it did go deliberately a long distance to get to the Little one.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 22, 2022)

A quite unusual place for a grey wagtail, so far high up in a tree...


----------



## becceric (Jul 23, 2022)

While at the observation deck of a local wetland early one morning, the trees against the deck were full of activity. Some Cedar Waxwings were jumping about the branches and repeatedly crossing 6 feet in front of me. After 15 minutes or so, a few flew to some dead trees in the water and back towards me. One was obliging enough to land about 35 feet away. Even using the EF600mm IS L III, I still had to crop more than I expected.


----------



## macrunning (Jul 26, 2022)

Been a bit since I've had time to get on here. I've been working my way thru the pages and some great shots for sure. Here's a couple of my latest. The first image (dark background w/ hummingbird hovering above) was take with the RF 100-500, f8, 500mm at 1/2000th and used DxO PureRaw. The second image was taken with the RF 70-200, f2.8, 200mm at 1/2000th and used Topaz Denoiz. Both on the R5 and cropped in.


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2022)

Lovely shots, macrunning.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 28, 2022)

Marsh Tit and Nuthatch (R5/500mm).


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2022)

Beautiful shots, Alan. I really like the second one.


----------



## Cog (Jul 29, 2022)

I ran into a small colony of Egyptian nightjars today. These guys rest on the ground and look like stones. You only notice them if they accidentally walk on their very short legs.


----------



## Cog (Jul 29, 2022)

But they look like hawks when they fly.


----------



## Cog (Jul 29, 2022)

Black-winged stilt


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2022)

I really like your pictures, Cog. Great shots.


----------



## Cog (Jul 30, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like your pictures, Cog. Greats shots.


Thanks a lot, Click!


----------



## bhf3737 (Jul 30, 2022)

Portraits of a Black and a Mute Swan (R3+RF100-400).
I have found R3, RF100-400, RF24-105 and RF16 are together light, compact and excellent travel pack that can cover everything from macro to BIF and family pictures, in between.


----------



## ISv (Jul 30, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Been a bit since I've had time to get on here. I've been working my way thru the pages and some great shots for sure. Here's a couple of my latest. The first image (dark background w/ hummingbird hovering above) was take with the RF 100-500, f8, 500mm at 1/2000th and used DxO PureRaw. The second image was taken with the RF 70-200, f2.8, 200mm at 1/2000th and used Topaz Denoiz. Both on the R5 and cropped in.
> View attachment 204865
> 
> View attachment 204866


First one is killer!


----------



## ISv (Jul 30, 2022)

Cog said:


> Black-winged stilt


Cog, I believe in the time we all are improving here but from sometime ago I call your photos "Cog 2" - not because your previous photos were not good - *not at al*l!!!
But what you are posting in the last (how much?) months is indicating significant step forward to me... They are simply excellent!
BTW at what time of the day you go there and what is the temperature ? Judging by the shadows in the photos it's not very early/late in the day but I could be wrong?


----------



## Cog (Jul 30, 2022)

ISv said:


> Cog, I believe in the time we all are improving here but from sometime ago I call your photos "Cog 2" - not because your previous photos were not good - *not at al*l!!!
> But what you are posting in the last (how much?) months is indicating significant step forward to me... They are simply excellent!
> BTW at what time of the day you go there and what is the temperature ? Judging by the shadows in the photos it's not very early/late in the day but I could be wrong?


Thank you very much, ISv! I guess I should change my nick to "Cog2" then 

I usually shoot my photos early in the morning, before 8-9 am, and sometimes after 3 pm (mostly in the winter time). Temperatures between these hours are just unbearable and the light is ugly most of the year.

This one was taken at around 6 am. The sky was hazy and a bit cloudy, and the sun was behind my left shoulder. I don't think there are real shadows in the photo, mostly reflections. The dark areas in the background are dirt and algea in the dried areas of the pond.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 30, 2022)

Stonechat with breakfast.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 30, 2022)

Surprise, surprise today. Glossy Ibises are very rare in the UK, but a small flock suddenly appeared in the front of the hide, ate for a few minutes and then flew off.


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Stonechat with breakfast.



Beautiful shot, Hector.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 30, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Surprise, surprise today. Glossy Ibises are very rare in the UK, but a small flock suddenly appeared in the front of the hide, ate for a few minutes and then flew off.
> View attachment 204908
> View attachment 204909


Beautiful capture


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 30, 2022)

Linnet


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2022)

Another lovely shot.




Nicely done, Hector.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 31, 2022)

After a long time of waiting, I could get a few more shots from our kingfishers.
They are still there, even though the ponds are more and more drying out.
But we also have a riverlet that is still carrying water. 

5D4, 100-400L II x1.4, @560 mm, 1/800, f/8, ISO800.
Still (too) far away, heavy cropping was needed. These are 1:1 pics with 1000x1500 pix:


----------



## Click (Jul 31, 2022)

Very nice series. I especially like the second picture.


----------



## ISv (Aug 1, 2022)

Saffron Finch and Scaly-breasted Munia. Pretty close distance (Saffron is about the size of House Sparrow from ~5 meters, Munia is smaller and from ~4 meters). All with 500mm prime.


----------



## Click (Aug 1, 2022)

Very nice pictures. I really like the second one.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 2, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Marsh Tit and Nuthatch (R5/500mm).
> 
> View attachment 204881
> View attachment 204882


Beautiful shots Alan


----------



## macrunning (Aug 2, 2022)

ISv said:


> Saffron Finch and Scaly-breasted Munia. Pretty close distance (Saffron is about the size of House Sparrow from ~5 meters, Munia is smaller and from ~4 meters). All with 500mm prime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 204937
> ...


Great shots ISv


----------



## macrunning (Aug 2, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Linnet
> View attachment 204910


Nice shot Hector!


----------



## jprusa (Aug 2, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Surprise, surprise today. Glossy Ibises are very rare in the UK, but a small flock suddenly appeared in the front of the hide, ate for a few minutes and then flew off.
> View attachment 204908
> View attachment 204909


Nice pictures Alan, was that taken with the R7?


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 2, 2022)

Rufous Hummingbird in New Mexico (R5, EF 100-400ii, 1.4x). This was my first trip with the R5; I like it.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2022)

Great shot. Well done, mikekeck.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 3, 2022)

mikekeck said:


> Rufous Hummingbird in New Mexico (R5, EF 100-400ii, 1.4x). This was my first trip with the R5; I like it.


Wonderful , congrats @mikekeck.


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 3, 2022)

Common Mergansers in Colorado.


----------



## Click (Aug 3, 2022)

Very nice shot, Mike.


----------



## ISv (Aug 4, 2022)

mikekeck said:


> Rufous Hummingbird in New Mexico (R5, EF 100-400ii, 1.4x). This was my first trip with the R5; I like it.
> 
> View attachment 204956


"This was my first trip with the R5; I like it." - You have obvious reason to like it. Great shot!


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 6, 2022)

MacGillivray's Warbler in Colorado.


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2022)

Very nice picture. Well done, Mike.


----------



## ISv (Aug 7, 2022)

I know Herons are eating small (baby) birds but in this case it killed a juvenile House Sparrow in front of me. It happened suddenly and I lost time to pull out my camera from the backpack. Swallow it with all the feathers (no cleaning, no grill).
I'm not concerned about the population of the House Sparrow (and the endemic birds here don't have an overlapping areal with the Herons) but some much more rare introduced birds like the African Silver Bill and the Red Avadavat e.t.c. could be vulnerable.
After that a Yellow-faced Canary - I didn't know they could do this with their lower mandible: it's the same bird. Look at the disposition of the lower mandible on the first photo.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2022)

Excellent series, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Aug 7, 2022)

Click said:


> Excellent series, ISv.


Click!!!! You put your  up before I edited my post. And even a comment  !!!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 7, 2022)

ISv said:


> I know Herons ...
> After that a Yellow-faced Canary ...


I feel  for the sparrow, but that is nature. 
The canary pics are really great.
And also overall a great series.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 7, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Been a bit since I've had time to get on here. I've been working my way thru the pages and some great shots for sure. Here's a couple of my latest. The first image (dark background w/ hummingbird hovering above) was take with the RF 100-500, f8, 500mm at 1/2000th and used DxO PureRaw. The second image was taken with the RF 70-200, f2.8, 200mm at 1/2000th and used Topaz Denoiz. Both on the R5 and cropped in.
> View attachment 204865
> 
> View attachment 204866


Beautiful birds and pictures!


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 7, 2022)

ISv said:


> Click!!!! You put your  up before I edited my post. And even a comment  !!!


Click is faster than a lightning!


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm The Flash


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 7, 2022)

Click said:


> I'm The Flash


We knew it!


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2022)

I just realize that I sound like Sheldon Cooper.


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 7, 2022)

A Green-tailed Towhee in Colorado.


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2022)

Beautiful shot.



Well done, Mike.


----------



## ISv (Aug 8, 2022)

And few birds from today: Red-crested Cardinal, one sleepy juvenile White-tern, Japanese White-eye and a Cattle Egret.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2022)

Lovely series, ISv. I really like your pictures.


----------



## ISv (Aug 8, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely series, ISv. I really like your pictures.


Sometimes I like them too


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 8, 2022)

Just recently I have observed some very aggressive behaviour by the Coots. This was late evening Coot-Gull) and so ISO 6400 and at quite a distance but you can still see what is going on. They are also pretty violent with one another and have quite the claws. The youngsters were none too happy.

Jack


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 8, 2022)

Ingólfshöfði, Iceland
R5 + RF100-500mm
http://www.FromCoastToMountains.is/


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2022)

That's a very nice portrait, David. Very well done.


----------



## ERHP (Aug 8, 2022)

A small portion of a covey of juvenile California Quail coming for a drink at a small seep.




R5 RF600 f/4L w/1.4X 1/1600 : f/8 : ISO 800

A Black-headed Grosbeak juvenile.




R5 RF600 f/4L w/1.4X 1/200 : f/6.3 : ISO 800

A juvenile Violet-green Swallow commencing its 'feed me' routine as the sun crested the distant ridge.




R5 RF600 f/4L w/1.4X 1/1000 : f/7.1 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2022)

Great shots, ERHP.


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2022)

Great horned owl

in our neighbours yard. You'll have to excuse the messy backdrop and surroundings.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 8, 2022)

dpc said:


> Great horned owl
> View attachment 205027
> in our neighbours yard. You'll have to excuse the messy backdrop and surroundings.


Messy???? Where and what????


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Messy???? Where and what????


Just the general tangle of branches. I shouldn't expect much more considering the subject.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 8, 2022)

dpc said:


> Just the general tangle of branches. I shouldn't expect much more considering the subject.


I'd rather say the branches belong to this great picture. No reason to apologize!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> I'd rather say the branches belong to this great picture. No reason to apologize!


The green haze at the bottom left quarter is a bit messy and this is why dpc is apologising. It's usually annoying to have a greenery haze getting in the way of the subject. I would have been tempted to have cropped out the bottom half and just have had it as a true portrait, with the green leaves framing the bottom of the chest.


----------



## ISv (Aug 9, 2022)

Click said:


> Great shots, ERHP.


As usually...


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 9, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> Ingólfshöfði, Iceland
> R5 + RF100-500mm
> http://www.FromCoastToMountains.is/


Just wonderful! Khudos!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 9, 2022)

Ever seen a heron panting? Or is a bone stuck in the throat? 
It was about 35 °C when I made these pics in July.
The bird was standing there for several minutes, beak wide open.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 9, 2022)

AlanF said:


> The green haze at the bottom left quarter is a bit messy and this is why dpc is apologising. It's usually annoying to have a greenery haze getting in the way of the subject. I would have been tempted to have cropped out the bottom half and just have had it as a true portrait, with the green leaves framing the bottom of the chest.


That's just what I also liked about the picture!
De gustibus...


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 9, 2022)

Two very easy mediocre shots (I'm not into "birding, my wife isn't patient at all, and dislikes photpgraphy ).
Alan: could it be that grey heron's flight distance has shortened?



I'm convinced it was much longer when I was young. Pure subjectivity?


----------



## AlanF (Aug 9, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> That's just what I also liked about the picture!
> De gustibus...


Some peoples De gustibus is others Disgust.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 9, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Some peoples De gustibus is others Disgust.


This was hard!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 9, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> This was hard!


No, it was easy!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 9, 2022)

Today's Northern Cardinal:




...is this bird 'molting' after a long, hot summer or did it suffer 'damage' from inches and inches of rain in a recent, quite destructive storm in our area of the midwest USA?


----------



## Click (Aug 10, 2022)

Nice shots! I prefer the second picture with its beak not hidden by the leaf.

This Cardinal is in the process of molting.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 11, 2022)

ISv said:


> I know Herons are eating small (baby) birds but in this case it killed a juvenile House Sparrow in front of me. It happened suddenly and I lost time to pull out my camera from the backpack. Swallow it with all the feathers (no cleaning, no grill).
> I'm not concerned about the population of the House Sparrow (and the endemic birds here don't have an overlapping areal with the Herons) but some much more rare introduced birds like the African Silver Bill and the Red Avadavat e.t.c. could be vulnerable.
> After that a Yellow-faced Canary - I didn't know they could do this with their lower mandible: it's the same bird. Look at the disposition of the lower mandible on the first photo.
> 
> ...


Nice set of photos ISv!


----------



## macrunning (Aug 11, 2022)

Jack Douglas said:


> Just recently I have observed some very aggressive behaviour by the Coots. This was late evening Coot-Gull) and so ISO 6400 and at quite a distance but you can still see what is going on. They are also pretty violent with one another and have quite the claws. The youngsters were none too happy.
> 
> Jack


Those things have lizard feet!


----------



## macrunning (Aug 11, 2022)

dpc said:


> Great horned owl
> View attachment 205027
> in our neighbours yard. You'll have to excuse the messy backdrop and surroundings.


Nice shot. I really feel like I'm standing in front of him.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 11, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Those things have lizard feet!


Pretty creepy and they seem to know how to use them! I've known these plentiful "mud hens" since childhood but had no idea they were aggressive!

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Aug 12, 2022)

Some Kingfisher shots that I had meant to post earlier (R5/100-500mm) (especially for @Maximilian)


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2022)

Beautiful series, Alan. I really like the first and second picture. Great shots!


----------



## macrunning (Aug 12, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Some Kingfisher shots that I had meant to post earlier (R5/100-500mm) (especially for @Maximilian)
> 
> View attachment 205090
> View attachment 205091
> ...


Beautiful series Alan. I would love to see one of these. We have them around here I've just not been lucky enough at this point to see one close enough to get a shot.


----------



## macrunning (Aug 12, 2022)

Just some baby/young ducks hanging out cleaning themselves up. Momma was right by in the water. They let me and my pitty get within 5ft of them and didn't seem to mind. My dog was more afraid of them than they were us! Shot with the R5/RF 70-200 @ 200mm. The trees were casting some nice light and created the vignette in front of the ducklings. I did have to brighten up the shadows on the face of the middle guy a bit.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2022)

Lesser Yellowlegs. IDXII/500mm f/4


----------



## AlanF (Aug 12, 2022)

Click said:


> Lesser Yellowlegs. IDXII/500mm f/4
> View attachment 205098


Very nice Click!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 12, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Some Kingfisher shots that I had meant to post earlier (R5/100-500mm) (especially for @Maximilian)


Thanks, Alan.
Beautiful


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 12, 2022)

Click said:


> Lesser Yellowlegs. IDXII/500mm f/4


Always nice to get some water reflection


----------



## macrunning (Aug 12, 2022)

Click said:


> Lesser Yellowlegs. IDXII/500mm f/4
> View attachment 205098


Nice shot Click. 500mm f/4! I'm jealous.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Very nice Click!





Maximilian said:


> Always nice to get some water reflection





macrunning said:


> Nice shot Click. 500mm f/4! I'm jealous.




Thank you, guys!


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 12, 2022)

A Juniper Titmouse in New Mexico.


----------



## Click (Aug 12, 2022)

Lovely shot, Mike.


----------



## becceric (Aug 13, 2022)

Click said:


> Lesser Yellowlegs. IDXII/500mm f/4
> View attachment 205098


As always, very nice. Were you in the kayak at the time?


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2022)

kayaking


becceric said:


> As always, very nice. Were you in the kayak at the time?



Yes, I was kayaking.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## ISv (Aug 14, 2022)

Click said:


> Lesser Yellowlegs. IDXII/500mm f/4
> View attachment 205098


Finally - I was wondering when we will get again some of yours +/- eye level shots! And here you are - in great move
!


----------



## ISv (Aug 14, 2022)

Here the (common) migrants are back too. So far nothing breath-taking but this is my first Pacific Golden Plover for the season. And I like the light/background where I got it. After that a Mallard x Hawaiian Duck (Mallards are relatively rare visitors here, and on Oahu there is no real Hawaiian Duck - every thing is hybrids... and plenty of them). The last one (Saffron Finch) is for little bit more color - and I can't stop taking photos of them.


----------



## becceric (Aug 14, 2022)

Click said:


> kayaking
> 
> 
> Yes, I was kayaking.
> ...


My words are easy. What you accomplish is the tough part.


----------



## ISv (Aug 14, 2022)

becceric said:


> My words are easy. What you accomplish is the tough part.


"My words are easy. What you accomplish is the tough part." 
By Becceric. 
I will remember that!
Nice to meet you - now I'm sure you are not a politician !


----------



## Click (Aug 14, 2022)

ISv said:


> Finally - I was wondering when we will get again some of yours +/- eye level shots! And here you are - in great move
> !



Thanks ISv.

I know it's been a long time, my parents are old and sick, they need my help, this takes a lot of my time.

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## OskarB (Aug 14, 2022)

Click said:


> Thanks ISv.
> 
> I know it's been a long time, my parents are old and sick, they need my help, this takes a lot of my time.
> 
> Beautiful series, ISv.


All the best for you and your parents, Click!


----------



## ISv (Aug 15, 2022)

Click said:


> Thanks ISv.
> 
> I know it's been a long time, my parents are old and sick, they need my help, this takes a lot of my time.
> 
> Beautiful series, ISv.


Oh Click - I'm really sorry for your parents! I wish them to get better ASAP!!!


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2022)

Thank you, guys.


----------



## becceric (Aug 15, 2022)

ISv said:


> "My words are easy. What you accomplish is the tough part."
> By Becceric.
> I will remember that!
> Nice to meet you - now I'm sure you are not a politician !


Thank you, ISv.
You are quite correct, I’m not a politician. But eventually you may change course on the “nice to meet me” statement.


----------



## becceric (Aug 15, 2022)

Click said:


> Thanks ISv.
> 
> I know it's been a long time, my parents are old and sick, they need my help, this takes a lot of my time.
> 
> Beautiful series, ISv.


Click, that time is well spent. I wish you and your parents the best.


----------



## ERHP (Aug 15, 2022)

A partly leucistic juvenile Western Scrub Jay.






R5 RF600 f/4 w/1.4X 1/640 : f/7.1 : ISO 800




R5 RF600 f/4 w/1.4X 1/320 : f/7.1 : ISO 800


----------



## ISv (Aug 15, 2022)

becceric said:


> Click, that time is well spent. I wish you and your parents the best.





becceric said:


> Thank you, ISv.
> You are quite correct, I’m not a politician. But eventually you may change course on the “nice to meet me” statement.


What I mean is that I always prefer the people with the job done against people who just talk.


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2022)

becceric said:


> Click, that time is well spent. I wish you and your parents the best.



Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2022)

Beautiful pictures, ERHP.


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 16, 2022)

I did not see the praying mantid in the beak of this Scott's Oriole when I took this (otherwise terrible) photo. Cropped a great amount.


----------



## dolina (Aug 16, 2022)

Black-headed Munia (Lonchura atricapilla) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2022)

Very nice shot, Dolina. I really like the diagonal composition.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 16, 2022)

Been a while. Wife has been dreadfully ill with "breakthrough" covid for 8 months. She is somewhat improved and now I am going to try to remember how to use a camera, again. Needless to say, be careful out there.


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 16, 2022)

Sage Thrasher in Colorado.


----------



## Click (Aug 16, 2022)

Excellent shots, Mike.


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 18, 2022)

I'm pretty sure this is a female Rufous Hummingbird. New Mexico.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2022)

Beautiful picture, Mike.


----------



## dolina (Aug 18, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, Dolina. I really like the diagonal composition.


Thanks Click!




Palawan flowerpecker (Prionochilus plateni) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## jprusa (Aug 18, 2022)

mikekeck said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a female Rufous Hummingbird. New Mexico.
> 
> View attachment 205217


The males have orange neck feathers, he is a young male. Nice shot!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2022)

"_Great Egret Fishing_"



EOS R3, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/5.6, ISO 640

"_Great Egret Lunch_"



EOS R3, EF 600mm f/4L IS II + EF 1.4x III Extender, 1/2500 s, f/5.6, ISO 800


----------



## dolina (Aug 19, 2022)

Spotted wood kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## ISv (Aug 19, 2022)

dolina said:


> Thanks Click!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On cashew back ground! Nice!


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2022)

dolina said:


> Spotted wood kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr




Beautiful bird. Very nice shot, Paolo.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 19, 2022)

dolina said:


> Spotted wood kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


Really great portrait, Paolo! 
Congrats and kudos to you.


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 19, 2022)

jprusa said:


> The males have orange neck feathers, he is a young male. Nice shot!



By "neck" do you mean gorget or nape? This one's nape (and whole dorsal side) was completely green (in contrast to most juvenile males). You may be correct, but this bird looks (to me) exactly like the drawing of an adult female in the Sibley Guide (Rufous females do have a central gorget whereas the [growing] gorget in young males is more spread out). Again, I'm not certain that it is an adult female.


----------



## jprusa (Aug 19, 2022)

mikekeck said:


> By "neck" do you mean gorget or nape? This one's nape (and whole dorsal side) was completely green (in contrast to most juvenile males). You may be correct, but this bird looks (to me) exactly like the drawing of an adult female in the Sibley Guide (Rufous females do have a central gorget whereas the [growing] gorget in young males is more spread out). Again, I'm not certain that it is an adult female.


Sorry , I guess throat would be a better term. They are similar to the Ruby Throated-Humming bird. https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Rufous_Hummingbird/id


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 19, 2022)

jprusa said:


> Sorry , I guess throat would be a better term. They are similar to the Ruby Throated-Humming bird. https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Rufous_Hummingbird/id



I notice that website did not really try to distinguish between juvenile males and adult females in some photos. Ruby-throated hummer females don't have a gorget at all. I'm still leaning towards adult female, but I am not always correct....


----------



## AlanF (Aug 19, 2022)

I went out today with the R5 and 100-500mm and as usual saw nothing but on the way back some Barnswallows swooped around for a couple of minutes. Photographing these is an Olympic athletics event rather than photography. Two shots of juveniles followed by a burst on an older bird stitched together.


----------



## Nemorino (Aug 19, 2022)

The stiched great!


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2022)

Well done, Alan.




Very nice bokeh on the second picture.


----------



## dolina (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks 

[B]jprusa[/B] 
mikekeck​Maximilian​Click​tron​HenryL​ERHP​Cog​Nemorino​RGB49​OskarB​ISv​Raptors​




Female Pied Bush Chat (Saxicola caprata) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2022)

Beautiful shot.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 20, 2022)

Very lucky today to see Glossy Ibises and with the light just right to show off their colours. I had the 2xTC on the R5 + 100-500mm, fine for most shots but missed some flying.


----------



## Click (Aug 20, 2022)

I really like the wing's metallic colours on this bird. Well done, Alan.


----------



## dolina (Aug 20, 2022)

Scale-feathered Malkoha (Phaenicophaeus cumingi) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you 

Cog
Maximilian
OskarB
RGB49
AlanF
tron
Click
jprusa


----------



## shire_guy (Aug 21, 2022)

White-cheeked Honeyeater wanting a photo


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2022)

Beautiful shot, shire guy.

​


----------



## ISv (Aug 21, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I went out today with the R5 and 100-500mm and as usual saw nothing but on the way back some Barnswallows swooped around for a couple of minutes. Photographing these is an Olympic athletics event rather than photography. Two shots of juveniles followed by a burst on an older bird stitched together.
> View attachment 205236
> View attachment 205237


Alan, where did you take these photos?! I wander why the belly has that color (there are two subspecies with such/similar color but they are over East Mediterranean and Egypt). Or may be just reflection from the ground bellow/exposure? Nice, difficult shots!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 21, 2022)

ISv said:


> Alan, where did you take these photos?! I wander why the belly has that color (there are two subspecies with such/similar color but they are over East Mediterranean and Egypt). Or may be just reflection from the ground bellow/exposure? Nice, difficult shots!


A local field. They were members of the same family, I think, with adults that were quite dark underneath and deeply fork tails and juveniles lighter with forks not developed.


----------



## shire_guy (Aug 21, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot, shire guy.
> 
> ​


Thank you, Click


----------



## jprusa (Aug 21, 2022)

dolina said:


> Scale-feathered Malkoha (Phaenicophaeus cumingi) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot Dolina, glad to see you posting all of these beautiful birds again.


----------



## dolina (Aug 21, 2022)

Black-crowned Night Heron (Nycticorax nycticorax) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thanks

OskarB
HenryL
jprusa
Maximilian
RGB49
becceric
tron
Click
AlanF
ISv


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2022)

Another beautiful shot. Keep posting Paolo.


----------



## Lance vdv (Aug 22, 2022)

Blue Flycatcher, taken on our photo workshop in the Mara North Conservancy, Kenya


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2022)

Lovely Shot. Nicely done, Lance vdv.


----------



## Lance vdv (Aug 22, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely Shot. Nicely done, Lance vdv.


Thank you so much!


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2022)

I wasn't intending to do Swallows in flight today and had the R7 on the RF 100-500mm. The AF isn't as good as the R5 and I don't like a narrow field of view for very fast flying small birds. I zoomed out to 400mm, but still with a field of view of a 640mm on FF. Managed to get lots of shots though, showing the R7 is a pretty competent camera for BIF. @ISv can see this one is very light underneath.


----------



## dolina (Aug 22, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I wasn't intending to do Swallows in flight today and had the R7 on the RF 100-500mm. The AF isn't as good as the R5 and I don't like a narrow field of view for very fast flying small birds. I zoomed out to 400mm, but still with a field of view of a 640mm on FF. Managed to get lots of shots though, showing the R7 is a pretty competent camera for BIF. @ISv can see this one is very light underneath.
> 
> View attachment 205275
> View attachment 205276


Alan is that using the Subject tracking and Eye control AF?

How is your keeper rate?


----------



## dolina (Aug 22, 2022)

Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2022)

dolina said:


> Alan is that using the Subject tracking and Eye control AF?
> 
> How is your keeper rate?


I always use full screen with tracking and EyeAF for the R7 and R5 - keeping it simple. Acquiring focus and tracking these really fast small birds against a background is asking a lot of any AF. During the burst at 30 fps it strayed off in the middle. 30% maybe? In the air against the sky it's much higher and stays tracked.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2022)

dolina said:


> Buff-banded Rail (Gallirallus philippensis) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


You have got me going! 10 years ago, I went on my first birding foreign trip, and it was in the Pantanal in Brazil with a great guide. Unfortunately, my lens was a soft copy of the original EF 100-400mm and it was on a 7D,and I was shooting only jpegs. So, stimulated by you I have gone back to them with the AI suite of Topaz, which has worked wonders on them. Here's a Grey-necked Rail.


----------



## dolina (Aug 22, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I always use full screen with tracking and EyeAF for the R7 and R5 - keeping it simple. Acquiring focus and tracking these really fast small birds against a background is asking a lot of any AF. During the burst at 30 fps it strayed off in the middle. 30% maybe? In the air against the sky it's much higher and stays tracked.
> 
> View attachment 205277


That's awesome man. What was your previous EF body and how would you compare it to your R7 & R5 in that regard?


----------



## dpc (Aug 22, 2022)

Cedar waxwing this morning. I added a bit of texturing just because.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 22, 2022)

dolina said:


> That's awesome man. What was your previous EF body and how would you compare it to your R7 & R5 in that regard?


My previous EF bodies were the 5DSR and 5DIV. I used the central 9 points for focus, and both acquired AF very fast and accurate. As long as I was fast enough to pan and keep the 9 points on them, they were great. (The Nikon D500 and D850 were even better and quite remarkable in group mode AF.) The big difference is that both the R5 and R7 will pick up and acquire AF if the bird is anywhere in the viewfinder and not just in the centre and will track to the edge if the lens allows it (the 800/11 focuses only in a central zone). The R5 will latch on before I even see the birds!


----------



## dolina (Aug 22, 2022)

AlanF said:


> My previous EF bodies were the 5DSR and 5DIV. I used the central 9 points for focus, and both acquired AF very fast and accurate. As long as I was fast enough to pan and keep the 9 points on them, they were great. (The Nikon D500 and D850 were even better and quite remarkable in group mode AF.) The big difference is that both the R5 and R7 will pick up and acquire AF if the bird is anywhere in the viewfinder and not just in the centre and will track to the edge if the lens allows it (the 800/11 focuses only in a central zone). The R5 will latch on before I even see the birds!


On the strength of your observation I would have bought the R5 yesterday if I was still birding.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Aug 22, 2022)

This is from one of the last birding trips I took before the birth of my daughter. I had no idea if I would still be getting out to birdwatch after she got here or not (I have been going just as much, it turns out, but at the time I wasn't sure). I wrote the following:

Before I headed up though I had one of my nicer birding experiences ever. I noticed parula in some low blooming trees calling, and then I heard the zee zee zo zo zee of a black-throated green, and realized it was RIGHT In front of me, maybe six feet? It dipped and jumped and hopped and foraged, taking a break every now and then to sing and mix its song in with the Parulas that were going. Completely oblivious to my presence, or just not caring. It hopped back a bit and I got some photos; prior to this it was too close to even focus on. Really though I just wanted to watch. I know that the birds don’t actually know how much we care about them, but I have made a concerted effort to get out a lot before the baby gets here, since I don’t want to miss any of your passing friends as they head north. Many of these birds we only get one chance per year to see, and you never know when your last time will be, so I stayed with the BTG as it foraged about in some of the small trees and bushes for quite some time. This tiny little heart in this tiny little bird carrying it across the world and up north. Safe travels my friend.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2ntNUBY


----------



## dolina (Aug 23, 2022)

AccipiterQ said:


> This is from one of the last birding trips I took before the birth of my daughter. I had no idea if I would still be getting out to birdwatch after she got here or not (I have been going just as much, it turns out, but at the time I wasn't sure). I wrote the following:
> 
> Before I headed up though I had one of my nicer birding experiences ever. I noticed parula in some low blooming trees calling, and then I heard the zee zee zo zo zee of a black-throated green, and realized it was RIGHT In front of me, maybe six feet? It dipped and jumped and hopped and foraged, taking a break every now and then to sing and mix its song in with the Parulas that were going. Completely oblivious to my presence, or just not caring. It hopped back a bit and I got some photos; prior to this it was too close to even focus on. Really though I just wanted to watch. I know that the birds don’t actually know how much we care about them, but I have made a concerted effort to get out a lot before the baby gets here, since I don’t want to miss any of your passing friends as they head north. Many of these birds we only get one chance per year to see, and you never know when your last time will be, so I stayed with the BTG as it foraged about in some of the small trees and bushes for quite some time. This tiny little heart in this tiny little bird carrying it across the world and up north. Safe travels my friend.
> 
> ...


Did you attach your images using Bbcode or HTML?


----------



## AlanF (Aug 23, 2022)

One more post of Barn Swallows. Yesterday, I had taken the R7, which is not my first choice for rapid BIF. This afternoon, I went back with the R5 + 100-500mm at the same time of day. It was definitely easier, and I got better shots. Here is one, and a gif of 28 shots from a 35 shot burst where in the middle I lost the bird as it was clipped by the edge of the frame but the tracking did not fail.


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2022)

Alan, you're the king of the gif. Well done.


----------



## dolina (Aug 23, 2022)

Naked-faced Spiderhunter (Arachnothera clarae) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


Thanks

tron
jprusa
shire_guy
OskarB
dpc
AlanF
Click


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2022)

Another lovely shot. Nicely done, Paolo.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Aug 24, 2022)

dolina said:


> Did you attach your images using Bbcode or HTML?


I used the link button from the post....is there a better way?


----------



## dolina (Aug 25, 2022)

AccipiterQ said:


> I used the link button from the post....is there a better way?


No need to change it as I see the data. I asked because you're unique and it is my 1st time encountering it.


----------



## dpc (Aug 25, 2022)

Mallard with beak planing the water's surface cruising local reservoir a day or two ago

.


----------



## mikekeck (Aug 25, 2022)

AlanF said:


> One more post of Barn Swallows. Yesterday, I had taken the R7, which is not my first choice for rapid BIF. This afternoon, I went back with the R5 + 100-500mm at the same time of day. It was definitely easier, and I got better shots. Here is one, and a gif of 28 shots from a 35 shot burst where in the middle I lost the bird as it was clipped by the edge of the frame but the tracking did not fail.
> 
> View attachment 205284
> View attachment 205285


AlanF: Why do you sometimes carry the R7 instead of the R5?


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2022)

dolina said:


> Naked-faced Spiderhunter (Arachnothera clarae) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr



Beautiful shot. Nicely done, Paolo.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 25, 2022)

mikekeck said:


> AlanF: Why do you sometimes carry the R7 instead of the the R5?


The R5 is undoubtedly one of the best cameras ever made, fantastic AF and tracking, really great sensor - I love it. However, when comes to shear reach in good light, the R7 has about a 1.4x advantage and squeezes out more detail for birds on the edge of detection. Also, with the RF 100-400 on it, it is very light. It is pretty good for BIF but not as good as the RF. So, if I think I am most likely to be seeing distant birds I'll likely edge to the R7 but for BIF and dragonflies in flight, it's the R5. When in doubt, it's the R5, my workhorse. Better still, I'll take the R5 and my wife the R7 - I bought it for her!


----------



## dolina (Aug 25, 2022)

Common Emerald Dove (Chalcophaps indica) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thanks 

Click
mike
dpc
becceric
Raptors
ISv


----------



## AlanF (Aug 25, 2022)

Three Brazilian woodpeckers: White Woodpecker, Crimson Crested and White-tufted (7D + soft 100-400, rescued by Topaz).


----------



## Click (Aug 25, 2022)

Paolo and Alan,

Beautiful pictures, guys.


----------



## shire_guy (Aug 26, 2022)

Flame Robins shining in gloomy weather at the foot of the Blue Mountains west of Sydney.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> Flame Robins shining in gloomy weather at the foot of the Blue Mountains west of Sydney.
> 
> View attachment 205313
> 
> ...


What a lovely bird, which I have never seen before. It looks like it could be closely related to the Eurasian Robin, but I read it's not related.


----------



## dolina (Aug 26, 2022)

Philippine Bulbul (Hypsipetes philippinus) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2022)

I really like your pictures, Paolo. Keep posting.


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> Flame Robins shining in gloomy weather at the foot of the Blue Mountains west of Sydney.




Lovely shots, shire guy.


----------



## shire_guy (Aug 26, 2022)

AlanF said:


> What a lovely bird, which I have never seen before. It looks like it could be closely related to the Eurasian Robin, but I read it's not related.



We have a few colourful Robins here in this group, with similar markings. Colours range from pink through to the reds.

For example this is the Red-capped Robin.


----------



## shire_guy (Aug 26, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, shire guy.


Thank you Click


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2022)

Mallards on a log


----------



## AlanF (Aug 26, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> We have a few colourful Robins here in this group, with similar markings. Colours range from pink through to the reds.
> 
> For example this is the Red-capped Robin.
> 
> View attachment 205320


Gorgeous!


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 26, 2022)

White storks.
Even though they are quite common where I live and there are many breeding pairs, I rarely find the opportunity to photograph them so close.


----------



## dpc (Aug 26, 2022)

Eastern kingbird having lunch (I suspect grasshopper's on the menu)


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2022)

Very nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dolina (Aug 26, 2022)

Common Hill Myna (Gracula religiosa) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## ISv (Aug 28, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> Flame Robins shining in gloomy weather at the foot of the Blue Mountains west of Sydney.
> 
> View attachment 205313
> 
> ...


The first one is really great!


----------



## ISv (Aug 28, 2022)

dolina said:


> On the strength of your observation I would have bought the R5 yesterday if I was still birding.


It's never late. *On the strength of my observation* of your birds photos you should keep birding (starting *yesterday*!). Off course it's your choice but what a waste...


----------



## ISv (Aug 28, 2022)

After the orgy of great photos/colors in the last pages of the forum I was hesitate to post mine from today. On other hand it's what it is - just the regular commons on the regular background... after the regular walk in the nearby park.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 28, 2022)

ISv said:


> After the orgy of great photos/colors in the last pages of the forum I was hesitate to post mine from today. On other hand it's what it is - just the regular commons on the regular background... after the regular walk in the nearby park.
> 
> View attachment 205352
> View attachment 205353


I would love to see a Waxbill and Scaly-breasted Munia!


----------



## shire_guy (Aug 28, 2022)

ISv said:


> The first one is really great!


Thank you ISv


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2022)

Paolo and ISv,

Beautiful pictures, guys.


----------



## tron (Aug 28, 2022)

ISv said:


> It's never late. *On the strength of my observation* of your birds photos you should keep birding (starting *yesterday*!). Off course it's your choice but what a waste...


I was thinking the same thing. @dolina your pictures are very good. So if you have some spare time I would suggest that you reconsider birding photography. At least you could try a weekend and see how it goes from there....


----------



## dolina (Aug 28, 2022)

tron said:


> I was thinking the same thing. @dolina your pictures are very good. So if you have some spare time I would suggest that you reconsider birding photography. At least you could try a weekend and see how it goes from there....


If I could redo the last 2 decades I'd have wanted to start bird photography in my 60s rather than in my 20s.

There arent attractive looking women bird watchers/photogs. They're all 2x my then age & fugly.


----------



## dolina (Aug 28, 2022)

Lesser Coucal (Centropus bengalensis) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Aug 28, 2022)

I really like the bird with its wings spread out like this. Good timing. Very nice shot, Paolo.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 28, 2022)

Burrowing Owl


----------



## dolina (Aug 29, 2022)

White-browed shama (Copsychus luzoniensis) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you

Click
Raptors
becceric
Torn
AlanF
ISv
OskarB
ERHP
shire_guy
Cog
EricN


----------



## dpc (Aug 29, 2022)

Family outing...


----------



## unfocused (Aug 29, 2022)

I'm pretty sure this is what Gonzo the Muppet looked like as a baby. (Frigate Bird Chick)


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2022)

I really like this bird. Very nice picture, unfocused.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 29, 2022)

The Great White Egret used to be very rare here, but we are now having more visitors and I occasionally see one, usually not close. They are magnificent birds in flight. Got this one today with the 100-500 @ 1000mm on the R5.


----------



## Click (Aug 29, 2022)

I really like the first shot, the Great White Egret is very elegant on this one. Well done, Alan.


----------



## dolina (Aug 29, 2022)

Van Hasselt's Sunbird (Leptocoma sperata) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you 

jprusa
unfocused
AlanF
dpc
HeavyPiper
EricN
Click
tron
LogicExtremist
OskarB
Cog
Raptors
becceric
ISv
Click


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2022)

Beautiful bird, lovely shot, Paolo.


----------



## dolina (Aug 30, 2022)

Whiskered Tern (Chlidonias hybridus) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you 

Click
shire_guy
AlanF
LogicExtremist
ISv
OskarB
tron
jprusa
unfocused
dpc
HeavyPiper
EricN


----------



## Click (Aug 30, 2022)

Very nice composition. Well done, Paolo.


----------



## Basil (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## AlanF (Aug 30, 2022)

Black-fronted Nunbird (7D + 100-400mm).


----------



## dolina (Aug 31, 2022)

Black-headed Munia (Lonchura atricapilla) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thanks
Becceric
AlanF
Torn
Raptors
OskarB
Click


----------



## dolina (Sep 1, 2022)

White-breasted Waterhen (Amaurornis phoenicurus) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thanks

beccerric
tron
Raptors
Click
AlanF


----------



## AlanF (Sep 1, 2022)

I went to a reserve where I know there are nuthatches to feed them with sunflower seeds in return for some shots. They don't hang around but just appear for a few seconds, grab seeds and fly off. I fed them with sunflower hearts, and one ate some in front of me.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2022)

Excellent gifs. Well done, Sir. You're the king of the gif.


----------



## dolina (Sep 2, 2022)

Luzon Hornbill (Penelopides manillae) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you

Click
AlanF
EricN
Torn
Maximilian
Raptors


----------



## dolina (Sep 3, 2022)

Purple Swamphen (Porphyrio porphyrio pulverulentis) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you

AlanF
Cog
tron
Click


----------



## Cog (Sep 3, 2022)

Eurasian hoopoe



338A5729 by Cog2012, on Flickr


----------



## Cog (Sep 3, 2022)

Non-Canon August photo dump


----------



## Click (Sep 3, 2022)

Great shots, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Sep 3, 2022)

Click said:


> Great shots, Cog.


Thanks a lot, Click!


----------



## ISv (Sep 4, 2022)

My usual Saturday walk in nearby beach park. All commons but I see first time grounded immature White Tern (siting on Albizia roots). Probably ill bird. The other strange thing are the rings on both legs! I have the very bad feeling it will not survive the night... After that Rudy Turnstone, Safron Finch and Java Sparrow.


----------



## dolina (Sep 4, 2022)

Immature Asian Glossy Starling (Aplonis panayensis) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you

OskarB
Cog
Click
AlanF


----------



## AlanF (Sep 4, 2022)

ISv said:


> My usual Saturday walk in nearby beach park. All commons but I see first time grounded immature White Tern (siting on Albizia roots). Probably ill bird. The other strange thing are the rings on both legs! I have the very bad feeling it will not survive the night... After that Rudy Turnstone, Safron Finch and Java Sparrow.
> 
> View attachment 205443
> View attachment 205444
> ...


Are you trying to make me green with envy seeing all those beautiful birds! Wonderful!


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2022)

ISv and Dolina,

Beautiful shots, guys.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 4, 2022)

mikekeck said:


> Sage Thrasher in Colorado.
> 
> View attachment 205210
> View attachment 205211


Beautiful shots mike.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 4, 2022)

dolina said:


> Spotted wood kingfisher (Actenoides lindsayi) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


Nice shot. Such a beautiful colored bird.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 4, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I went out today with the R5 and 100-500mm and as usual saw nothing but on the way back some Barnswallows swooped around for a couple of minutes. Photographing these is an Olympic athletics event rather than photography. Two shots of juveniles followed by a burst on an older bird stitched together.
> View attachment 205236
> View attachment 205237
> View attachment 205239


Nice shots. I know what you mean, I was trying to shoot them just yesterday. I did not have the patience for the inflight fellas but managed to get several sitting on a tree. Still need to go thru the photos and see if I got anything of value.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 4, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> White-cheeked Honeyeater wanting a photo
> View attachment 205259


Nice shot. Another beautiful bird!


----------



## macrunning (Sep 4, 2022)

Lance vdv said:


> Blue Flycatcher, taken on our photo workshop in the Mara North Conservancy, Kenya
> View attachment 205272


Nice shot Lance.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 4, 2022)

ISv said:


> After the orgy of great photos/colors in the last pages of the forum I was hesitate to post mine from today. On other hand it's what it is - just the regular commons on the regular background... after the regular walk in the nearby park.
> 
> View attachment 205352
> View attachment 205353


Looks good to me. It's nice just to see the variety of birds from where folks live. Birds some of us may never get to see!


----------



## macrunning (Sep 4, 2022)

dolina said:


> Lesser Coucal (Centropus bengalensis) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


Seriously, your shots are awesome. I agree with @tron


----------



## macrunning (Sep 4, 2022)

What was your set up to shoot most of these birds?


----------



## macrunning (Sep 4, 2022)

Basil said:


> View attachment 205380


Great shot Basil.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 4, 2022)

dolina said:


> Purple Swamphen (Porphyrio porphyrio pulverulentis) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


Nice shot. He looks hangry!


----------



## macrunning (Sep 4, 2022)

Cog said:


> Non-Canon August photo dump


Nice shots Cog.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 4, 2022)

Took a day trip over to Nisqually Wildlife Refuge yesterday and lucked out and captured my first Belted Kingfisher. Made my day. Lucked out with the lighting too, as the sun was bobbing in and out from behind the clouds.


----------



## Click (Sep 4, 2022)

Very nice series. I especially like the 2nd picture.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 4, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice series. I especially like the 2nd picture.


Thanks Click.


----------



## dolina (Sep 5, 2022)

Ashy-Fronted Bulbul (Pycnonotus cinereifrons) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Cog (Sep 5, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Nice shots Cog.


Thank you!


----------



## shire_guy (Sep 5, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Nice shot. Another beautiful bird!


Thank you macrunning


----------



## ERHP (Sep 6, 2022)

It took me a moment to recognize the mewling call of a Green-tailed Towhee. After a bit one popped up, a juvenile, followed shortly by what was probably a sibling.





R5 RF600 f/4L w/1.4X 1/1600 : f/8 : ISO 800


----------



## shire_guy (Sep 6, 2022)

ERHP said:


> It took me a moment to recognize the mewling call of a Green-tailed Towhee. After a bit one popped up, a juvenile, followed shortly by what was probably a sibling.
> 
> R5 RF600 f/4L w/1.4X 1/1600 : f/8 : ISO 800



Nice shot !


----------



## shire_guy (Sep 6, 2022)

Northern Fantail


----------



## candyman (Sep 6, 2022)

ERHP said:


> It took me a moment to recognize the mewling call of a Green-tailed Towhee. After a bit one popped up, a juvenile, followed shortly by what was probably a sibling.
> 
> R5 RF600 f/4L w/1.4X 1/1600 : f/8 : ISO 800



Great detail and sharpness!


----------



## Click (Sep 6, 2022)

ERHP and Shire guy,

Great shots, guys.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 6, 2022)

Lovely shots @ERHP and @shire_guy!


----------



## shire_guy (Sep 7, 2022)

Thank you @Click and @AlanF


----------



## dolina (Sep 7, 2022)

Philippine Eagle (Pithecophaga jefferyi) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

This is the national bird of the Philippines

Thank you

Click
AlanF
EricN
Torn
Maximilian
Raptors
macrunning


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 7, 2022)

This grey wagtail was sitting in our local stream as I was walking by and discovered it by accident. 
Never got that close before. One shot chance, so no time for corrections.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 7, 2022)

dolina said:


> Philippine Eagle (Pithecophaga jefferyi) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


A wonderful, majestic and endangered bird.
Every time I see pictures of it, an article of the German "GEO" journal comes to my mind, showing an individual after a rain shower, no longer that majestic.
I found the pic here at the GEO website. The other pictures there are less humiliating


----------



## dolina (Sep 7, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> A wonderful, majestic and endangered bird.
> Every time I see pictures of it, an article of the German "GEO" journal comes to my mind, showing an individual after a rain shower, no longer that majestic.
> I found the pic here at the GEO website. The other pictures there are less humiliating


Thank you for sharing. I've heard of the back story of that GEO photographer back in 2013-2014. Other than photographing a captive Philippine Eagle he also staked out a nest of one for a few weeks.

If I wasn't surrounded by bird watcher purists who demonize taking photos of captive animals I may have made a photo that would be used on the ₱1,000 bank note. That bird photo below was taken by a fellow bird photographer who thankfully had little to no contact with crazy bird watchers.

That was the primary reason why I refused to join any bird watching club as they act as if they own the damn bird.

That to me is of a higher honor than discovering some obscure bird, rediscovering a lost bird, publishing my own book or be featured on any billboard. Even getting featured on a magazine or newspaper isn't the gold standard.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 7, 2022)

dolina said:


> Thank you for sharing. I've heard of the back story of that GEO photographer back in 2013-2014. Other than photographing a captive Philippine Eagle he also staked out a nest of one for a few weeks.
> 
> If I wasn't surrounded by bird watcher purists who demonize taking photos of captive animals I may have made a photo that would be used on the ₱1,000 bank note. That bird photo below was taken by a fellow bird photographer who thankfully had little to no contact with crazy bird watchers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that story and your thoughts. I agree with a lot of it. 
I tend to always ask myself, how much disturbing I am to the animal or the environment. 
And I sometimes find myself, that I forgot to do so. But I always try.


----------



## dolina (Sep 7, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks for sharing that story and your thoughts. I agree with a lot of it.
> I tend to always ask myself, how much disturbing I am to the animal or the environment.
> And I sometimes find myself, that I forgot to do so. But I always try.


I get that Western bird watchers have onerous rules as I saw how many millions are registered birders.

The thing is in poor nations the more immediate threat isn't unethical bird watchers but poachers, hunters, illegal loggers and habitat destroyers harming wildlife at scale.

This is result of a high human fertility rate and I have yet to hear from any Filipino bird watcher speak up about lowering the fertility rate. They gloss it over out of fear of offending the elderly & conservative bird watchers that number in their ranks. Easier to target bird photographers whom they grab photos from and not compensate them properly.

Birders here do not exceed 3,000 in a country with a population inching towards 113 million.

So all the birding ethics flung about as if it were mass murder is just plainly insane.




Common Emerald Dove (Chalcophaps indica) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Take this photo of this nesting Common Emerald Dove. It was located long a walkway of a small public park and 6 meters from me. The bird watcher kept worrying harm will come to it because he reported it to his birding club. In my mind if that's such a concern then just shut up about it. But you know, birding ethics took overrode common sense and he reported it.

Few hours after the report... birdie went bye bye.

Birding ethics, in a nutshell.


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2022)

Beautiful shots, Paolo.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 7, 2022)

ERHP said:


> It took me a moment to recognize the mewling call of a Green-tailed Towhee. After a bit one popped up, a juvenile, followed shortly by what was probably a sibling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot!


----------



## macrunning (Sep 7, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> Northern Fantail
> View attachment 205465


Nice shot!


----------



## macrunning (Sep 7, 2022)

dolina said:


> Philippine Eagle (Pithecophaga jefferyi) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr
> 
> This is the national bird of the Philippines
> 
> ...


Beautiful bird. Very dinasaur looking.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 7, 2022)

A quick snap, here's a chiffchaff (most likely). I pretty much stopped bird photography by 2020; this year I traded in my big lens and DSLR so hopefully I can get back to doing a bit of it with lighter gear. Eye focus is definitely a boon! R6, RF 800 f/11, 1.6x crop mode. I have no computer any more so all edits are done on the camera/my phone; no doubt I could get more out of the files with proper software, but it's adequate for my purposes now.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 7, 2022)

scyrene said:


> A quick snap, here's a chiffchaff (most likely). I pretty much stopped bird photography by 2020; this year I traded in my big lens and DSLR so hopefully I can get back to doing a bit of it with lighter gear. Eye focus is definitely a boon! R6, RF 800 f/11, 1.6x crop mode. I have no computer any more so all edits are done on the camera/my phone; no doubt I could get more out of the files with proper software, but it's adequate for my purposes now.


Nice shot. The 800/11 goes very well with the R6 as does the RF 100-400.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 7, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Nice shot. The 800/11 goes very well with the R6 as does the RF 100-400.


Thanks  I am intrigued by the zoom but I don't know if I'd get enough use from it to warrant the outlay.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 7, 2022)

Took out the RF 800 f/11 on the R7 this afternoon and chanced upon a female Ruff, which I don't normally see locally. Not close and these are 100% crops.


----------



## dolina (Sep 8, 2022)

Wandering Whistling Duck (Dendrocygna arcuata) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

If I were to redo this shot

- ISO 2,500
- f/6.3
- 1/125

I'd also lower down the tripod some more so the background isn't the water but the other side of the pond

Thank you

AlanF
Click
Cog
ERHP
EricN
ISv
macrunning
Maximilian
OskarB
Raptors
shire_guy
tron


----------



## dolina (Sep 9, 2022)

Grey Heron (Ardea cinera) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thanks

shire
ERHP
CLICK
Oskar
Alan


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2022)

Very nice shot, Paolo.


----------



## dolina (Sep 10, 2022)

Olive-backed Sunbird, Cinnyris jugularis by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you

Click
ERHP
tron
AlanF
OskarB


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2022)

Acrobatic feeding_. _Nice shot, Paolo.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2022)

From this morning. Great Blue Heron in the Early Morning Light.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2022)

Wood Duck


----------



## ISv (Sep 11, 2022)

More of the local fishermen...


----------



## dolina (Sep 11, 2022)

Eurasian Tree Sparrow, Passer montanus by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

I flew a total distance of 565.38 km (351.31 mi) to take a photo of a bird I see 5 meters away daily. 

Thank you 

ERHP
shire_guy
ISv
tron
Click
OskarB


----------



## ISv (Sep 11, 2022)

dolina said:


> Eurasian Tree Sparrow, Passer montanus by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr
> 
> I flew a total distance of 565.38 km (351.31 mi) to take a photo of a bird I see 5 meters away daily.
> 
> ...


Sorry! On other hand you are hardly the first (neither the last) one! We (the birders I mean) don't pay only for the gear... On other hand the bird on your photo is not the regular (and the same in so many continents!) House Sparrow - you got the Tree Sparrow! These are getting rare and rare in Europe: I remember times when they were much more common (yeah...and I was much younger)


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2022)

ISv said:


> Sorry! On other hand you are hardly the first (neither the last) one! We (the birders I mean) don't pay only for the gear... On other hand the bird on your photo is not the regular (and the same in so many continents!) House Sparrow - you got the Tree Sparrow! These are getting rare and rare in Europe: I remember times when they were much more common (yeah...and I was much younger)


It was taken 12 years ago when the bird was much more common.


----------



## jprusa (Sep 11, 2022)

For the first time I have a pair of Ruby-throated Hummingbirds at my house .


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2022)

jprusa said:


> For the first time I have a pair of Ruby-throated Hummingbirds at my house .
> View attachment 205557


Gorgeous - one sight we are guaranteed not to have in my part of the world.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2022)

Lovely shot, jprusa.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2022)

Lesser Yellowlegs


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2022)

Mourning doves (R7 + Sigma 150-600mm C)


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2022)

@Click Great shots with your usual eye for composition and colour!


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2022)

Thank you very much, Alan.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 11, 2022)

A juvenile Goldfinch this afternoon on teasels. It hasn't developed the vivid adult colouring. (R5/100-500mm).


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2022)

It looks great on those teasels. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## jprusa (Sep 12, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Gorgeous - one sight we are guaranteed not to have in my part of the world.


That is one plus to this Bird Portraits , you never know what bird you might see and everybody always tries to post their favorites. Thanks Alan!


----------



## ISv (Sep 12, 2022)

jprusa said:


> That is one plus to this Bird Portraits , you never know what bird you might see and everybody always tries to post their favorites. Thanks Alan!


I agree that you never know what bird you might see but I'm posting what I got in that particular day (best shots off course but they are usually pretty much the same - very hard to make a difference (every thing is the wind and the resulting light on the bird when it is under the canopy).
Edit: for small seed-eaters in the grass it could be very frustrating to get the shot of the bird in front of the grass (I'm sure you know what I mean) - despite the AF tracking working fine


----------



## dolina (Sep 12, 2022)

Philippine Pied Fantail (Rhipidura nigritorquis) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you

ERHP
Cog
dpc
Click
jprusa
AlanF
OskarB
ISv


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2022)

Very nice with its tail spread like this. Well done, Paolo.


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2022)

Lesser Yellowlegs


----------



## ISv (Sep 13, 2022)

Click said:


> Lesser Yellowlegs
> 
> View attachment 205571


Great shot Click but where are the legs?! Oh wait, it's the "lesser legs" got it . Very nice reflection/background BTW!


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2022)

Thanks for your feedback and humour.


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2022)

Great Blue Heron surrounded by aquatic flowers


1DXII + 500mm f/4LII


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2022)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron surrounded by aquatic flowers


Wonderful arrangement with wonderful colours, @Click. Kudos!


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2022)

Thank you very much, Maximilian.


----------



## dolina (Sep 13, 2022)

scaly-breasted munia (Lonchura punctulata), by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you

ERHP
Maximilian
dpc
Cog
jprusa
AlanF
Click
OskarB
shire_guy
ISv


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2022)

Finer details in the feathers are well defined. Nicely done, Paolo.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2022)

Click said:


> Finer details in the feathers are well defined. Nicely done, Paolo.


Nothing more to add, @Click and @dolina


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2022)

Another kingfisher, but sooooo far away


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2022)

At least you managed to photograph it. I have been trying for years with our Belted kingfisher without success. Well done, Maximilian. Beautiful bird.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 13, 2022)

Click said:


> At least you managed to photograph it. I have been trying for years with our Belted kingfisher without success. Well done, Maximilian. Beautiful bird.


Come to Germany.
Yesterday I saw one 4 times in one day 
One flew right by and almost pooped on me


----------



## dpc (Sep 13, 2022)

Coot


----------



## scyrene (Sep 13, 2022)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron surrounded by aquatic flowers
> View attachment 205583
> 
> 1DXII + 500mm f/4LII


The flowers really add to this!


----------



## scyrene (Sep 13, 2022)

A juvenile red-footed falcon today. My first time trying the 800mm for birds in flight - keeping it in the frame was a challenge when it got close, but the autofocus on the R6 is very impressive to my DSLR-accustomed mind! f/11 (of course!), 1/2000, ISO 800.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2022)

scyrene said:


> A juvenile red-footed falcon today. My first time trying the 800mm for birds in flight - keeping it in the frame was a challenge when it got close, but the autofocus on the R6 is very impressive to my DSLR-accustomed mind! f/11 (of course!), 1/2000, ISO 800.


Wow! Did you take that in England?


----------



## scyrene (Sep 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Wow! Did you take that in England?


Thanks, yeah this was in Lancashire.


----------



## Click (Sep 13, 2022)

scyrene said:


> The flowers really add to this!


I totally agree with you.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 13, 2022)

scyrene said:


> Thanks, yeah this was in Lancashire.


Never seen one here they are so rare. Some photos have been uploaded on a rare birds site taken in Marton Mere just now. Well done!


----------



## scyrene (Sep 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Never seen one here they are so rare. Some photos have been uploaded on a rare birds site taken in Marton Mere just now. Well done!


Thanks! That's the one, I believe it's been hanging around there for a couple of weeks. Thankfully there was a small crowd of more serious bird folk who knew what to look for (and where!). A couple of 100-500s were present!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 14, 2022)

scyrene said:


> A juvenile red-footed falcon today. My first time trying the 800mm for birds in flight - keeping it in the frame was a challenge when it got close, but the autofocus on the R6 is very impressive to my DSLR-accustomed mind! f/11 (of course!), 1/2000, ISO 800.


Kudos! Looks like the falcon caught a migrant or southern hawker for lunch


----------



## ISv (Sep 14, 2022)

dolina said:


> scaly-breasted munia (Lonchura punctulata), by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


Where did you take that shot: there are few subspecies of the Scaly-breasted Munia and here I see only one with very dark face -except the juveniles but yor bird is definitively adult!


----------



## ISv (Sep 14, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Come to Germany.
> Yesterday I saw one 4 times in one day
> One flew right by and almost pooped on me


"One flew right by and almost pooped on me " 
Show me the document photo


----------



## dolina (Sep 14, 2022)

ISv said:


> Where did you take that shot: there are few subspecies of the Scaly-breasted Munia and here I see only one with very dark face -except the juveniles but yor bird is definitively adult!


Great question and thank you for asking ISv.

I photographed that bird in the test rice fields of https://www.irri.org/


----------



## ISv (Sep 14, 2022)

Click said:


> Thanks for your feedback and humour.


I also noticed that we are lacking some of the humor from the latest times... We somehow got trapped in +/- "Academic exchange". Last time I really was laughing here was Cog's "Nasty Owl" . On other hand before we were able to find an excuse for jokes here and there (sometimes without a photo that actually triggers the humor and many times just for the humor!). And I think it was good? Are we getting older (no way!!!!) or just the times are getting complicated?!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 14, 2022)

ISv said:


> "One flew right by and almost pooped on me "
> Show me the document photo


I wish I could.  But I swear it is true.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 14, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Kudos! Looks like the falcon caught a migrant or southern hawker for lunch


Thanks! Yeah it caught quite a few dragonflies in the short time I saw it


----------



## shire_guy (Sep 14, 2022)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron surrounded by aquatic flowers
> View attachment 205583
> 
> 1DXII + 500mm f/4LII


I also like the colours and the light in this shot. Very nice.


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2022)

Thank you, shire guy.

That morning, we had thin, low clouds (fog rising), the sun came out like a red ball, which gave that soft, tinted light on the bird.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 14, 2022)

Some pics of a marsh tit, looking for food. It could also be a willow tit, as I didn't hear it sing, and they look quite similar. 
But marsh tits are more common where I live...


----------



## dolina (Sep 14, 2022)

Black-crowned night heron, Nycticorax nycticorax by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 14, 2022)

A simple phaesant.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 14, 2022)

dolina said:


> Black-crowned night heron, Nycticorax nycticorax by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


Beautiful picture!


----------



## Click (Sep 14, 2022)

+1 Great shot. Well done, Paolo.


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Jonathan Thill (Sep 15, 2022)

Came across this video by chance and figured I would share it.






I hope you all do not mind. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2022)

Thanks for sharing, Ramage.


----------



## ISv (Sep 15, 2022)

dolina said:


> Black-crowned night heron, Nycticorax nycticorax by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


Juveniles fighting for lunch - the adult is on the top?


----------



## ISv (Sep 15, 2022)

This one is from today. Love Birds...



Hey! Don't be so shy!!! I need to tell you something!


----------



## dolina (Sep 15, 2022)

ISv said:


> Juveniles fighting for lunch - the adult is on the top?


This photo scares me as a single person. What if having children will make me look like that heron?


----------



## ISv (Sep 15, 2022)

Ramage said:


> Came across this video by chance and figured I would share it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really love it!


----------



## ISv (Sep 15, 2022)

dolina said:


> This photo scares me as a single person. What if having children will make me look like that heron?


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 15, 2022)

Ramage said:


> Came across this video by chance and figured I would share it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, @Ramage

Reminds me of the story of that guy, trying to make the shot when the beak just touches the water, needing 400k shots, and in the end didn't get it 100% sharp


----------



## dolina (Sep 15, 2022)

Philippine Duck (Anas luzonica) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Thank you

Maximilian
Raptors
shire_guy
OskarB
AlanF
Click
Del Paso
ISv


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 15, 2022)

Ramage said:


> Came across this video by chance and figured I would share it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you show me this video  after I've tried unsuccessfully for 4 hours to catch one single (even blurred!) picture of a kingfisher?
But thanks for sharing !


----------



## Del Paso (Sep 15, 2022)

dolina said:


> Philippine Duck (Anas luzonica) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


Nice symmetry, sharp/ unsharp!


----------



## dolina (Sep 15, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Nice symmetry, sharp/ unsharp!


Hence the intrusive watermark.

I dont want Filipino bird watchers snatching them for their "fund raising" and "awareness" campaigns.

I rarely see photos of birds in flight with that sort of angle and composition of the subjects. This prompted me to develop a new watermark to dissuade thieves from copy pasting my work for their personal fortunes.

My apologies for the lengthy monologue as this is a rather touchy subject to me as these IP thieves think they "own the birds". And as "owners" they tend to be heavy handed to people like me from any legal interactions with wildlife. Hence their aggressive recruitment campaign that comes off as a bit cult-ish due to their years-long persistence.

These Filipino bird watchers are often loud about hunters, poachers and businesses they think they can take on for the purpose of media millage and news clippings to show to sponsors & perspective new members. It makes them appear to be doing "something".

Unlike Sir David Attenborough they turn a blind eye to groups of persons who create overpopulation out of fear of losing members who are religious conservative that make a bulk of their organization & conservative sponsors who finance their operations.

To me each additional carbon foot print born beyond 2-4 or more births per woman is what is driving accelerated habitat loss out of reasons of supply & demand. "Evil" big business just caters to demand hence the need for raw materials.

They seldom, if ever, speak about that.

During my 1st 2 years of bird photography I was sent 1 dozen invites lobbying me to join them but I politely not reply as I did not take up bird photography to be exposed to these people as they tend to impose their behaviors onto other peoples' lives.

Why spend a fortune on photo gear and trips to be caged by Filipino bird watcher rules & regulations adapted from rich countries whose key concerns are not illegal loggers & illegal mining that last occurred there nearly a century ago?

On average I spend more than 2 days out of the week for nearly a decade to photograph birds & not for the purpose to be in that close proximity to truly awful persons.

If they happen to be at the birding site at the same time I and my group are then my side is polite enough to say "hi" and "hellos" and small talk about the day's activity. Beyond that I'd rather eat somewhere else.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 15, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Thanks for sharing, @Ramage
> 
> Reminds me of the story of that guy, trying to make the shot when the beak just touches the water, needing 400k shots, and in the end didn't get it 100% sharp


Like this one done with a 5DSR? 400k shots would have taken over 22 hrs of shooting.


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2022)

Awesome. Great shot!


----------



## dolina (Sep 16, 2022)

AlanF, awesome image. Keep em coming!




Great Egret (Ardea alba) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## AlanF (Sep 16, 2022)

Driving back from a fruitless trip to Otmoor for birdwatching yesterday, we glimpsed a Red Kite circling, we stopped and I grabbed the R5+RF100-500mm, and my wife the R7 + RF100-400mm. I got the shots of its flying in to perch on a tree, but my wife got sharper shots of its perching, better than mine. Those who knock the R7 and the RF 100-400mm should learn.


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2022)

dolina said:


> Great Egret (Ardea alba) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr




Beautiful shot, Paolo.


----------



## Click (Sep 16, 2022)

Very nice series, Alan, I especially like the 4th shot.


----------



## dolina (Sep 16, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Alan, I especially like the 4th shot.


Same


----------



## dolina (Sep 17, 2022)

Purple Swamphen (Porphyrio porphyrio) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


Location: https://goo.gl/maps/tuAJge74188ss3Jv8


----------



## ISv (Sep 17, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Alan, I especially like the 4th shot.


Me too!


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2022)

dolina said:


> Purple Swamphen (Porphyrio porphyrio) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr




Nice shot, Paolo. Keep posting.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 17, 2022)

A flock of Longtailed Tits flew into our apple tree while we were having tea in our garden. I love these birds and fortunately had the 100-500 on the R7 nearby. They were dodging around but I managed to get a clean shot.


----------



## docsuzi (Sep 17, 2022)

Greetings from Alaska


Alaska


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A flock of Longtailed Tits flew into our apple tree while we were having tea in our garden. I love these birds and fortunately had the 100-500 on the R7 nearby. They were dodging around but I managed to get a clean shot.




Cute little fellow. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Click (Sep 17, 2022)

docsuzi said:


> Greetings from Alaska




Beautiful series. Welcome to CR!


----------



## ISv (Sep 18, 2022)

And my regular walk at the beach park (with the regular birds too - but I try to get better poses. Relatively good exercise for both - my body and my skills in photography... but on somewhat lazy site ).


----------



## dolina (Sep 18, 2022)

Guaiabero (Bolbopsittacus lunulatus) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Location: https://goo.gl/maps/au41AzJPzy8LUjto7


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 19, 2022)

Yet some more heron pics. I've tried to arrange them a little bit more with focus on the surroundings.


----------



## Click (Sep 19, 2022)

ISv, Paolo, Maximilian, beautiful shots, guys.

Maximilian, I really like this heron perched on this tree in the middle of the water.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 19, 2022)

Click said:


> ISv, Paolo, Maximilian, beautiful shots, guys.
> 
> Maximilian, I really like this heron perched on this tree in the middle of the water.


Thanks, Click. The herons like it, too.
Come over to me and you‘ll find one on that tree about 50% of the time.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 19, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Yet some more heron pics. I've tried to arrange them a little bit more with focus on the surroundings.
> 
> View attachment 205675
> View attachment 205676


The Heron looks to be in better focus than the surroundings.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 19, 2022)

AlanF said:


> The Heron looks to be in better focus than the surroundings.


I knew you would be using this as a forward pass, but I couldn't find a better phrase


----------



## AlanF (Sep 19, 2022)

There has been a rare visitor in the last couple of days to a local reservoir, a Pectoral Sandpiper. So, I took out the RF 800/11 and R7 as the birds are on a scrape in the centre. Here are a couple of shots with a lot of pp, as the bird was 42 and then 50m away.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 19, 2022)

There were some other small birds, but 80m away. Nevertheless I got some shots for the record, a Little Stint, Dunlin and Curlew Sandpiper, and Ringed Plover that was closer.


----------



## dolina (Sep 19, 2022)

AlanF said:


> There were some other small birds, but 80m away. Nevertheless I got some shots for the record, a Little Stint, Dunlin and Curlew Sandpiper, and Ringed Plover that was closer.
> 
> View attachment 205684
> View attachment 205685
> ...


Alan, was it a warm, humid, spray-ful day?


----------



## AlanF (Sep 19, 2022)

dolina said:


> Alan, was it a warm, humid, spray-ful day?


Dry and cool.


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2022)

Nice series, Alan.


----------



## shire_guy (Sep 20, 2022)

From a trip last month got a Peregrine Falcon on the nest. You can just see the egg in the first photo and the second one is a the partner about to start their shift.


----------



## dolina (Sep 20, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> From a trip last month got a Peregrine Falcon on the nest. You can just see the egg in the first photo and the second one is a the partner about to start their shift.
> View attachment 205697
> 
> 
> View attachment 205698


Many bird watchers discourage photos of nests.

I appreciate "rule breakers" as I'd never know what to look for.

I love the image and your bravery.

I find it weird that the falcon doesn't use twigs or other softer materials than rocks.


----------



## shire_guy (Sep 20, 2022)

dolina said:


> Many bird watchers discourage photos of nests.
> 
> I appreciate "rule breakers" as I'd never know what to look for.
> 
> ...


I can fully understand and agree with bird watchers not wanting nests disturbed or added stress levels to the parents.

However this was not the case in this instance. This photo is heavily cropped from 560mm on the R5. Exif data says it was 64 to 84 metres to the focus point and my guess would have been in that range. I was taking photos from a popular public viewing platform on the edge of an old volcanic vent. A lady from a local bird watching group was there and directed me, and others, to where the nest was. I was able to clarify for her records that there were three eggs as she could only make out two. 

So I don't consider myself a "rule breaker" or brave.

I hope you enjoyed the photo, it is also the first time I have time seen a falcon nest in real life.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 20, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> I can fully understand and agree with bird watchers not wanting nests disturbed or added stress levels to the parents.
> 
> However this was not the case in this instance. This photo is heavily cropped from 560mm on the R5. Exif data says it was 64 to 84 metres to the focus point and my guess would have been in that range. I was taking photos from a popular public viewing platform on the edge of an old volcanic vent. A lady from a local bird watching group was there and directed me, and others, to where the nest was. I was able to clarify for her records that there were three eggs as she could only make out two.
> 
> ...


I fully agree with you about respecting birds on nests and do the same. I had checked the distance on your EXIF and it was reading 74m away, so I had felt reassured and I then did a "like" after that. We have a local Peregrine pair that nest on a ledge not high up on a busy road in the centre of our town and is completely used to having people around. We have another pair in a park that nest on a ledge on a cliff about 80m from a viewing area. In both cases, it's clearly OK to take photos on conservation grounds, and our law on bird protection allows you to take photos from a public footpath for protected birds if you are not obtrusive.


----------



## dolina (Sep 20, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> I can fully understand and agree with bird watchers not wanting nests disturbed or added stress levels to the parents.
> 
> However this was not the case in this instance. This photo is heavily cropped from 560mm on the R5. Exif data says it was 64 to 84 metres to the focus point and my guess would have been in that range. I was taking photos from a popular public viewing platform on the edge of an old volcanic vent. A lady from a local bird watching group was there and directed me, and others, to where the nest was. I was able to clarify for her records that there were three eggs as she could only make out two.
> 
> ...


If I was living in a western country with millions of registered bird watchers I'd completely agree with their concern.

But if you're the only birder in the town/city/province/state and illegal mining/quarrying/agriculture/etc are a concern for habitat loss then photographing nests is as venial a sin as jaywalking on an unfinished road that 4x4 can only traverse.

BTW my reply is not a call out but reassurance that what you did has my like.




Philippine Trogon (Harpactes ardens) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Mod_1 (Sep 20, 2022)

dolina said:


> If I was living in a western country with millions of registered bird watchers I'd completely agree with their concern.
> 
> But if you're the only birder in the town/city/province/state and illegal mining/quarrying/agriculture/etc are a concern for habitat loss then photographing nests is as venial a sin as jaywalking on an unfinished road that 4x4 can only traverse.
> 
> ...


Anyone posting an image that clearly broke the laws on protection of birds or any other species or clearly does not respect nature will be banned from CR.


----------



## dolina (Sep 20, 2022)

Mod_1 said:


> Anyone posting an image that clearly broke the laws on protection of birds or any other species or clearly does not respect nature will be banned from CR.



Errr did anyone break any laws? All the photos we see here are legal.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I fully agree with you about respecting birds on nests and do the same. I had checked the distance on your EXIF and it was reading 74m away, so I had felt reassured and I then did a "like" after that. We have a local Peregrine pair that nest on a ledge not high up on a busy road in the centre of our town and is completely used to having people around. We have another pair in a park that nest on a ledge on a cliff about 80m from a viewing area. In both cases, it's clearly OK to take photos on conservation grounds, and our law on bird protection allows you to take photos from a public footpath for protected birds if you are not obtrusive.


Also agree. I have taken a few images of birds in nests, always with conservation principles in mind. This owlet was actually from a relatively close distance (17 m according to the EXIF) – the nest was at Mt. Auburn Cemetery, America's first landscaped garden cemetery and a well-known spot for birdwatchers (especially during the spring warbler migration). In this case, the Audubon Society had taped off an area around the nesting site to keep people away, important because although it's a quiet area there is ample foot and vehicle traffic through the cemetery grounds.

"_Great Horned Owlet_"



EOS 7D, EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM @ 400mm, 1/500 s, f/5.6, ISO 400

Although no longer listed as endangered in Massachusetts, there are estimated to be only <80 pairs of bald eagles in the state. A few years ago, a fellow birdwatcher and Audubon Society member took me to the location of a nesting site. In this case, we were quite distant – 150 m according to the EXIF, and on the opposite side of the Merrimack River.



EOS 1D X, EF 600mm f/4L IS USM + EF 1.4x III, 1/1600 s, f/6.3, ISO 500


----------



## macrunning (Sep 20, 2022)

Click said:


> From this morning. Great Blue Heron in the Early Morning Light.
> 
> View attachment 205546


Nice shot Click.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 20, 2022)

ISv said:


> More of the local fishermen...
> 
> View attachment 205550
> View attachment 205551


My what big eyes you have! Nice shot.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 20, 2022)

Click said:


> Lesser Yellowlegs
> 
> View attachment 205559


Greater Orangelegs > Lesser Yellowlegs! Haha. Nice shot Click.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 20, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Also agree. I have taken a few images of birds in nests, always with conservation principles in mind. This owlet was actually from a relatively close distance (17 m according to the EXIF) – the nest was at Mt. Auburn Cemetery, America's first landscaped garden cemetery and a well-known spot for birdwatchers (especially during the spring warbler migration). In this case, the Audubon Society had taped off an area around the nesting site to keep people away, important because although it's a quiet area there is ample foot and vehicle traffic through the cemetery grounds.
> 
> "_Great Horned Owlet_"
> 
> ...


Nice shots. When I was younger I traveled down rt 20 many times. Now that I am older I wish I had spent more time admiring these places and the wildlife there.


----------



## macrunning (Sep 20, 2022)

Click said:


> Great Blue Heron surrounded by aquatic flowers
> View attachment 205583
> 
> 1DXII + 500mm f/4LII


Nice shot Click


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2022)

Thank you very much, macrunning.


----------



## ISv (Sep 23, 2022)

AlanF said:


> The Heron looks to be in better focus than the surroundings.


I'm obviously exhausted today: started to write that not every one here has the English as a primary language... Than I got what you are saying.


----------



## ISv (Sep 23, 2022)

dolina said:


> Alan, was it a warm, humid, spray-ful day?


I got the point of your question but you should ask also what were the conditions 1-2 days before: if the dirt and water are still warmer than the air you will get the +/- same effect (may be not that pronounsed but the distance matters too...).


----------



## ISv (Sep 23, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Also agree. I have taken a few images of birds in nests, always with conservation principles in mind. This owlet was actually from a relatively close distance (17 m according to the EXIF) – the nest was at Mt. Auburn Cemetery, America's first landscaped garden cemetery and a well-known spot for birdwatchers (especially during the spring warbler migration). In this case, the Audubon Society had taped off an area around the nesting site to keep people away, important because although it's a quiet area there is ample foot and vehicle traffic through the cemetery grounds.
> 
> "_Great Horned Owlet_"
> 
> ...


What I know is you are not suppose to draw a pictures of Mohammad in some religions (I have no idea how it's with the photos but I'm pretty sure the photos are no problem by some reasons). Disclaimer - I'm nor religious at all and it's not an attack to any religion - I'm just saying what I believe (it's a religion too as I see it)!
When you are not suppose to take photos of bird's nests (no matter of the species and it's behavior, no matter of the distance...) it looks like a kind of religion developed by pseudo birders or real birders/scientist that don't have much of real experience/publications and are trying to get a popularity by somewhat strange/unproven climes. I
'm interested by birds from age ~7-8 years old. I had many interactions with birds (small fragment of all existing species of birds off course!) but what I can say is: at least the species I know - non of them was that dramatically disturbed by my presence around the nest! In age 7-8 years old I was getting 5-6 meters from the nest to make them flush (sorry it wasn't my intend!). They never left the chicks! They successfully grow their chicks and I was really happy to see these chicks trying to fly around. Good times deep in the past...
On other hand I would be not surprised if there are some species that are more sensitive - I just have no experience with such...
Anyway - *I understand why CR1 is taking that kind of sharp language* but here we are mix of photogs/birders/ - and actually both of this. Many have rather big experience with the birds and I honestly believe non in this forum will really make some damage to the birds!
Off course for some extremist even looking at bird could be *NO! NO! *


----------



## AlanF (Sep 23, 2022)

Birders I know genuinely care about the welfare of birds. For those that don't care, the law comes in. Many countries have laws and have signed up to International conventions on the protection of birds. In the UK, for example, we have the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981









Wildlife & Countryside Act 1981 - The RSPB


The Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981 is the primary legislation which protects animals, plants, and certain habitats in the UK. Find out more




www.rspb.org.uk





which has specifically in it:

"All birds, their nests and eggs are protected by law and it is thus an offence, with certain exceptions...
Intentionally or recklessly disturb any wild bird listed on Schedule 1 while it is nest building, or at a nest containing eggs or young, or disturb the dependent young of such a bird. "

Schedule 1 birds are listed here








Wildlife & Countryside Act 1981 schedules - The RSPB


Find all schedules outlining laws relating to the treatment & protection of birds in the UK and internationally, set out by The Wildlife & Countryside Act 1981




www.rspb.org.uk





Some birds are more sensitive than others to disturbance.

The EU has directives, listed here https://ec.europa.eu/environment/nature/legislation/birdsdirective/index_en.htm


----------



## ISv (Sep 25, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Birders I know genuinely care about the welfare of birds. For those that don't care, the law comes in. Many countries have laws and have signed up to International conventions on the protection of birds. In the UK, for example, we have the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*"Intentionally or recklessly* disturb any wild bird listed on Schedule 1 while it is nest building, or at a nest containing eggs or young, or disturb the dependent young of such a bird" 
I think the words in bold are explaining every thing. 
After that "while it is nest building" are really important! Many birds would abort a "nest building" if there is a traffic around (not necessarily by humans!!! Do you apply your human lows to a wild animals too?!). 
The low is created by humans - usually without enough resources for real research. For reason - there are always more important things to research down! - and that is the real problem I think? On other hand - yes I'm agree that existing lows are better than no lows - always!

Here is my humble contribution from today. Common migrants in difficult light... It wouldn't be that difficult if I went into the water from the opposite site


----------



## AlanF (Sep 25, 2022)

ISv said:


> Do you apply your human lows to a wild animals too?!).
> The low is created by humans - usually without enough resources for real research. For reason - there are always more important things to research down! - and that is the real problem I think? On other hand - yes I'm agree that existing lows are better than no lows - always!


Human laws apply to the owners of pets, which should be kept under control. But, wild animals don't obey human laws. Humans sometimes do intervene by killing predators individually or by exterminating unnaturally introduced species like goats on a Galapagos island or rats on islands around New Zealand.


----------



## Click (Sep 25, 2022)

I really like your shots, ISv, the first one for the short DOF, and the second one, for this little wave ending up on the bird's feet.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 25, 2022)

ISv said:


> I'm obviously exhausted today: started to write that not every one here has the English as a primary language... Than I got what you are saying.


Thanks for trying to help me out, but I already had my laugh on @AlanF 's reply


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 25, 2022)

AlanF said:


> There were some other small birds, but 80m away. Nevertheless I got some shots for the record, a Little Stint, Dunlin and Curlew Sandpiper, and Ringed Plover that was closer.
> 
> View attachment 205684


Hi Alan! What happened to this first picture?
It looks more like a painting to me.
Did you use an artistic filter? Too much cropping? Or...?


----------



## AlanF (Sep 25, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Hi Alan! What happened to this first picture?
> It looks more like a painting to me.
> Did you use an artistic filter? Too much cropping? Or...?


The Little Stint is only 12-14cm long and it was ~80m away. As I wrote, the shot was just for the record - upscaled from a couple of hundred pixels to display it. If you want some high resolution ones, here is a Pectoral Sandpiper and a Ringed Plover that I got when I went back a couple of days ago and they came much closer to about 20m. RF + 100-500 @ 1000mm.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 25, 2022)

AlanF said:


> ... As I wrote, the shot was just for the record - upscaled from a couple of hundred pixels to display it ...


I did read that, but didn't expect such an extreme upscaling. That's why I was surprised. 
Thanks for your reply and explanation.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 25, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I did read that, but didn't expect such an extreme upscaling. That's why I was surprised.
> Thanks for your reply and explanation.


I put it through Topaz AI Enhance - my first use of it and it auto upscaled 4x.


----------



## ISv (Sep 26, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like your shots, ISv, the first one for the short DOF, and the second one, for this little wave ending up on the bird's feet.


Thanks Click! I don't like that much the second photo - from ~7meters for the Rudy Turnstone I had to shoot from ~11 meters for the Plover. 
Very hot (especially above the sand) and humid day and these additional meters started eating from the detal.


----------



## ISv (Sep 26, 2022)

AlanF said:


> The Little Stint is only 12-14cm long and it was ~80m away. As I wrote, the shot was just for the record - upscaled from a couple of hundred pixels to display it. If you want some high resolution ones, here is a Pectoral Sandpiper and a Ringed Plover that I got when I went back a couple of days ago and they came much closer to about 20m. RF + 100-500 @ 1000mm.
> 
> View attachment 205736
> View attachment 205737


I'm jealous for the Ringed Plover! Nice photo of cute bird.


----------



## ISv (Sep 26, 2022)

Brown Booby from today.


----------



## Cog (Sep 26, 2022)

Can somebody tell me what happened to this website? Each time I want to like a post, now I have to confirm this action in a new window. This is pretty annoying.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 26, 2022)

Cog said:


> Can somebody tell me what happened to this website? Each time I want to like a post, now I have to confirm this action in a new window. This is pretty annoying.


It’s not happening to me. i have had problems with Firefox with all sites. Have you tried a different browser?


----------



## Cog (Sep 26, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It’s not happening to me. i have had problems with Firefox with all sites. Have you tried a different browser?


Tried in Google Chrome - same thing.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 26, 2022)

Cog said:


> Tried in Google Chrome - same thing.


Craig has posted in the CR Pro thread words to the effect that he is upgrading the site. It may be you have found a glitch and you should mail him.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2022)

ISv said:


> Brown Booby from today.



First time I see this bird. Thanks for sharing, ISv. Nice shots.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 26, 2022)

Cog said:


> Can somebody tell me what happened to this website? Each time I want to like a post, now I have to confirm this action in a new window. This is pretty annoying.





AlanF said:


> It’s not happening to me. i have had problems with Firefox with all sites. Have you tried a different browser?


I use Firefox all the time, no issues and no problems in liking. Not as @Cog describes. Strange.


----------



## Cog (Sep 26, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I use Firefox all the time, no issues and no problems in liking. Not as @Cog describes. Strange.


It started today and is still on as I'm writing. I didn't install or update anything these days. I emailed the admins about the issue. Hope it will be fixed soon.


----------



## Click (Sep 26, 2022)

Nothing here, I'm using Chrome on a Mac.

I tried my laptop and my girlfriend's pc, everything works fine.

I hope your problem will be solved soon.


----------



## ISO64 (Sep 27, 2022)

White-throated Dipper (Cinclus cinclus), EU bird.

Taken under the Veliki Buk waterfall, in Serbia. Ice-cold water does not disturb the bird at all.
7D Mk1 + 70-200/4L+1.4III @ 280 mm; f/5.6, 1/50s, ISO-800, handrail as a monopod.


----------



## ISv (Sep 27, 2022)

Click said:


> First time I see this bird. Thanks for sharing, ISv. Nice shots.


I think I posted (?) a photo of the Brown Booby in fly in the past - not very sure. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## ISv (Sep 27, 2022)

ISv said:


> I think I posted (?) a photo of the Brown Booby in fly in the past - not very sure. Thanks for the comment!


Here are some old (February 2020) photos of Brown Booby (PP with DxO - the Prime Noise reduction made a visible difference!). IExif says 133.5 meters but it says the same even if I shoot mile away. The white bird on the second photo is Red-footed Booby. They do have dark form but that form has brown belly and keeps the character of the face (multi-) colors.


----------



## OskarB (Sep 27, 2022)

Cog said:


> It started today and is still on as I'm writing. I didn't install or update anything these days. I emailed the admins about the issue. Hope it will be fixed soon.


I have the same problems on my Mac and Windows machines, but I found out, how to avoid the behavior. Instead of clicking on the word "Like", I just hover it and click on an emoji. Then the confirmation page doesn't show up.
I have another problem with the site for some days. When an alert is shown in the top right corner, it used to overlay the page with a list of all alerts. Now the page is left and a new page with alerts is loaded. The alert overlay behaviour is lost.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2022)

ISv said:


> Here are some old (February 2020) photos of Brown Booby (PP with DxO - the Prime Noise reduction made a visible difference!). IExif says 133.5 meters but it says the same even if I shoot mile away. The white bird on the second photo is Red-footed Booby. They do have dark form but that form has brown belly and keeps the character of the face (multi-) colors.
> View attachment 205749
> View attachment 205750


Nice getting them together. The long distance helps getting them all in focus.


----------



## Click (Sep 27, 2022)

ISv said:


> Here are some old (February 2020) photos of Brown Booby (PP with DxO - the Prime Noise reduction made a visible difference!). IExif says 133.5 meters but it says the same even if I shoot mile away. The white bird on the second photo is Red-footed Booby. They do have dark form but that form has brown belly and keeps the character of the face (multi-) colors.




Very nice control of the white. It's not always easy with dark and white birds. Nice shots, ISv.


----------



## Cog (Sep 27, 2022)

OskarB said:


> I have the same problems on my Mac and Windows machines, but I found out, how to avoid the behavior. Instead of clicking on the word "Like", I just hover it and click on an emoji. Then the confirmation page doesn't show up.
> I have another problem with the site for some days. When an alert is shown in the top right corner, it used to overlay the page with a list of all alerts. Now the page is left and a new page with alerts is loaded. The alert overlay behaviour is lost.


Yes, the hovering technique works! Thanks a lot! 

The ads on this website are super aggressive. The space available for text and photos is shrinking and shrinking. Once I open a new page, I have ad windows in every corner and have to close them first to be able to see the text.


----------



## Cog (Sep 29, 2022)

September non-Canon photo dump:

Socotra cormorant








Little owl




Yellow wagtail




Little stint




Purple heron


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 29, 2022)

Cog said:


> Little owl


Argh! Every time I see "your" little owls I am forced to like them... 
Joke aside, nice summary, nice collection, really worth a like


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2022)

I really like your series. Beautiful shots. Well done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Sep 29, 2022)

*Maximilian, Click*
Thank you, guys!


----------



## macrunning (Sep 30, 2022)

Cog said:


> September non-Canon photo dump:
> 
> Socotra cormorant
> 
> ...


Nice series Cog.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 1, 2022)

A very late evening portrait of a Yellow-crowned Night Heron. This was the entire frame, just resized down to 20MP.





R5 RF600 w/1.4x 1/500 : f/8 : ISO 800


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2022)

ERHP said:


> A very late evening portrait of a Yellow-crowned Night Heron. This was the entire frame, just resized down to 20MP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely shot of a night Heron.


----------



## ISv (Oct 1, 2022)

Cog said:


> September non-Canon photo dump:
> 
> Socotra cormorant
> 
> ...


Very nice photos Cog! My own favorite is the first photo of the Purple Heron (well, I'm still in love with the Little Owl but Heron in that pose is more difficult and it goes first).


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2022)

Beautiful shot, ERHP.


----------



## Chig (Oct 2, 2022)

A tarāpunga (red-billed gull) stealing a cockle from a tōrea (South Island Pied Oystercatcher) at Ōrewa Beach, Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2022)

Nice series, Chig.


----------



## ISv (Oct 2, 2022)

My regular Saturday walk... Didn't expect anything interesting (but I always hope ) and there was nothing to surprise me...


----------



## Click (Oct 2, 2022)

Lesser Yellowlegs hunting for breakfast


----------



## ISv (Oct 3, 2022)

Click said:


> Lesser Yellowlegs hunting for breakfast
> View attachment 205823


Great photo Click!


----------



## ISv (Oct 3, 2022)

It's rainy today - all over the island. Here are some old photos of African silver bill. Relatively rare, kind of local and skittish bird.
First one is young bird.


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2022)

Beautiful series, ISv.


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2022)

ISv said:


> Great photo Click!



Thank you very much!


----------



## ISv (Oct 3, 2022)

Click said:


> Thank you very much!


: you have to thank that bird and your own skills - I'm just a consumer in this case! And I'm waiting for a photo of that beautiful Spotted Sandpiper from the last year (I think it was the last year - the time is running unusually fast or may be it's my age...) - I have never seen that bird in my life


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2022)

And for the Spotted Sandpiper, I'll do my best.


----------



## Chig (Oct 4, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice series, Chig.


Thanks Click


----------



## ISv (Oct 6, 2022)

Well, immediately after getting home I upgraded to DxO 6 Elite. Here is my so far very first impression (BTW after moving to DxO 5 I got immediately into some problems and my goal was to check if everything is working as it suppose to be). Here are two images (randomly chosen one and the same image - I was checking if the download is working OK). 
The DxO 6 is remembering the changes you made in DxO 5 so it's nearly site by site comparison. My changes over DxO 5 where: instead of Color space "Classic" I switched to "DxO Wide Gamut" and instead of "Deep Prime" I pushed "Deep Prime XD". 
Here are the results:
1. Moving from "Classic" to "DxO Wide Gamut" immediately is changing the light balance (in my opinion to better for this particular photo but if you don't like the change go back and decrease the exposure? I'm not sure it will work exactly that way...) 
2. Switching from "Deep Prime" to "Deep Prime XD": I still don't know what a hell they did but compare the upper mandible (kind of overexposed!) and the lower neck (the detail washed out by the heat wave coming from below) in between the photos!
I didn't check all the improvements - just these! For me (as I frequently have a problem with the heat distortion) it was worth of upgrading.


----------



## Cog (Oct 6, 2022)

Bulbuls


----------



## Cog (Oct 6, 2022)

And another kind of bulbul


----------



## ISO64 (Oct 6, 2022)

ISv said:


> Well, immediately after getting home I upgraded to DxO 6 Elite. Here is my so far very first impression (BTW after moving to DxO 5 I got immediately into some problems and my goal was to check if everything is working as it suppose to be). Here are two images (randomly chosen one and the same image - I was checking if the download is working OK).
> The DxO 6 is remembering the changes you made in DxO 5 so it's nearly site by site comparison. My changes over DxO 5 where: instead of Color space "Classic" I switched to "DxO Wide Gamut" and instead of "Deep Prime" I pushed "Deep Prime XD".
> Here are the results:
> 1. Moving from "Classic" to "DxO Wide Gamut" immediately is changing the light balance (in my opinion to better for this particular photo but if you don't like the change go back and decrease the exposure? I'm not sure it will work exactly that way...)
> ...


Look at the text at banding ring! Pops out, clean.


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2022)

Nice series, Cog. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## ERHP (Oct 7, 2022)

A juvenile Yellow Crowned Night Heron that wanted to help me test just how close it could get before I was unable to focus on it. The answer was apparently 13.94 feet but at one point it was less than six feet away.





R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4x 1/320 : f/16 : ISO 800

And a little Wrentit that happened to perch next to me, even if it was in the shadows.




R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4x 1/100 : f/7.1 : ISO 800


----------



## Cog (Oct 7, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice series, Cog. I especially like the 3rd picture.


Thank you, Click! Much appreciated.


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2022)

Beautiful shots, ERHP.


----------



## ISv (Oct 10, 2022)

The only bird I got today: White-rumped Shama. First two are identical but first is with PrimeXD and the second with Prime noise reduction. All at ISO 4000 except the last one - ISO 2000 (all with crop-camera and DxO Lab 6). This is my first venture into ISO 4000, I'm going to to go further - to find the reasonable threshold...

These are usually curious birds (this particular one is sub-adult): Here it's checking who I'm...






Here it's checking what equipment do I use....




Here I suppose it's about the settings





Mean time it never lost control of the surroundings - looking for a snack...


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2022)

Very nice series, ISv. I love your comments.


----------



## ISv (Oct 10, 2022)

ISv said:


> The only bird I got today: White-rumped Shama. First two are identical but first is with PrimeXD and the second with Prime noise reduction. All at ISO 4000 except the last one - ISO 2000 (all with crop-camera and DxO Lab 6). This is my first venture into ISO 4000, I'm going to to go further - to find the reasonable threshold...
> 
> These are usually curious birds (this particular one is sub-adult): Here it's checking who I'm...
> View attachment 205869
> ...


Thanks Click!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2022)

Spent last week in Mallorca, in Pollenca. Here are some shots from the first morning from our hotel that backed onto the Albufereta reserve. We'll start with a senorita, a female Spanish Sparrow.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2022)

And some bigger fry: a couple of Flamingos; Red Kite; little Egret and Great White Egret.


----------



## Click (Oct 10, 2022)

Nice shots, Alan. I especially like the Spanish Sparrow and the Red Kite.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 11, 2022)

Morning 2 Mallorca. A Spotted Flycatcher taken by my wife with the R7 + 100-400mm, and then the rest by me with the R5 + 100-500mm: Grey Heron; Spotted Redshank; Little Egret; and Crested Coot.


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2022)

Nice series. Well done with the white plumage of the Little Egret.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 12, 2022)

It's always fun to see a Hoopoe. I have seen them only occasionally when abroad, and have wanted to see one with its crown open. This time in Mallorca was successful.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 12, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It's always fun to see a Hoopoe. I have seen them only occasionally when abroad, and have wanted to see one with its crown open. This time in Mallorca was successful.


Wonderful bird. Didn't know they can be seen in Mallorca.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 12, 2022)

One more Hoopoe


----------



## scyrene (Oct 12, 2022)

I managed to get a secondhand RF extender - and so far I've been pleased with the results. Here's a stonechat with prey from today. Surprisingly good subject separation at f/16! Handheld, moderate light levels. R6, RF 800 f/11 + 1.4x (1120mm), 1/800, ISO 5000. I'm processing on camera + phone (no computer) so can't do the sharpening/denoise as finely as I'd like, but it works fine for my purposes, and the setup is so light and responsive it's a pleasure to use.


----------



## macrunning (Oct 12, 2022)

A  black crowned night heron Green Heron from my time in Florida earlier this year.


----------



## macrunning (Oct 12, 2022)

ERHP said:


> A very late evening portrait of a Yellow-crowned Night Heron. This was the entire frame, just resized down to 20MP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## macrunning (Oct 12, 2022)

ISv said:


> It's rainy today - all over the island. Here are some old photos of African silver bill. Relatively rare, kind of local and skittish bird.
> First one is young bird.
> 
> View attachment 205825
> ...


Beautiful shots ISv


----------



## macrunning (Oct 12, 2022)

Cog said:


> And another kind of bulbul


Nice series Cog.


----------



## ISv (Oct 12, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Beautiful shots ISv


Thanks! 
Rename your "Black-crowned Night Heron"! You have the Green Heron instead!


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> One more Hoopoe



I really like this shot. Beautiful bird. Well done, Alan.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2022)

macrunning said:


> A black crowned night heron from my time in Florida earlier this year.




Very nice shot, macrunning.


----------



## ISv (Oct 13, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shot, macrunning.


Click You too?! It's really nice shot and the bird is much more attractive than the real Black-crowned Night Heron... I haven't seen the Green Heron in the nature in my life (so far). Below is one of my best shots of the Black-crowned Night Heron and the differences with the Green Heron are more than obvious (definitely not because of the fish )! It is just a different bird...


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2022)

By coincidence, we got our closest shots ever of a Black-crowned Night Heron on Friday in Mallorca. On our last morning, we went to the garbage disposal area of the hotel, and it flew into the field opposite.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2022)

ISv said:


> Click You too?! It's really nice shot and the bird is much more attractive than the real Black-crowned Night Heron... I haven't seen the Green Heron in the nature in my life (so far). Below is one of my best shots of the Black-crowned Night Heron and the differences with the Green Heron are more than obvious (definitely not because of the fish )! It is just a different bird...




No, no, don't worry, ISv, I know the difference between a Black-crowned Night Heron and a Green Heron.






Look at my pictures






Show your Bird Portraits


Nice series, dcm.




www.canonrumors.com










Show your Bird Portraits


I think it's a female Tree Bunting. I've used the 400mm DO II a lot on the R5 and I got better results with the the 100-500mm at 500mm than the bare 400mm at the same distance. The 400+2xTC was better than the 100-500mm at 700mm with the 1.4x, but with the RF 2x, the 100-500mm at a 1000mm has...




www.canonrumors.com






But it's still a very nice shot.


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2022)

Here's another one

Black-crowned Night Heron (Juvenile)


----------



## unfocused (Oct 13, 2022)

Not exactly a portrait, but more so than "bird in flight." Out for my morning walk and went by the pond where a Great Blue Heron hangs out sometimes. He/She was there so went back and grabbed the camera. Luckily it was not only still there, but I managed to get there while it successfully caught this fish.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 13, 2022)

unfocused said:


> Not exactly a portrait, but more so than "bird in flight." Out for my morning walk and went by the pond where a Great Blue Heron hangs out sometimes. He/She was there so went back and grabbed the camera. Luckily it was not only still there, but I managed to get there while it successfully caught this fish.
> 
> View attachment 205944


Fish in Flight? Or maybe Fish in Bite?


----------



## unfocused (Oct 13, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Fish in Flight? Or maybe Fish in Bite?


It might be Vladimir-the-Fish annexing a Heron.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 13, 2022)

unfocused said:


> Not exactly a portrait, but more so than "bird in flight." Out for my morning walk and went by the pond where a Great Blue Heron hangs out sometimes. He/She was there so went back and grabbed the camera. Luckily it was not only still there, but I managed to get there while it successfully caught this fish.
> 
> View attachment 205944


Beautiful "action" picture!
I particularly love the tiny water droplets sprayed by the fish's tail (and the whole picture, obviously).
Great shot!


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## AlanF (Oct 14, 2022)

A Grey Heron with a real fish, not a tiddler.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 14, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A Grey Heron with a real fish, not a tiddler.
> View attachment 205947
> View attachment 205948


Stunning pictures. Is the fish perhaps a pike?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 14, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Stunning pictures. Is the fish perhaps a pike?


Yes indeed, a monster one as it was a very large Heron. I used to like eating Zander when visiting Germany, but that's a different fish although translated as "pike perch"


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 14, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Yes indeed, a monster one as it was a very large Heron. I used to like eating Zander when visiting Germany, but that's a different fish although translated as "pike perch"


We name them "brochet" and "sandre". Both are delicious, not only for herons...


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2022)

Very impressive! Such a large fish. Nice shots, Alan.


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2022)

Nothing really special here, just a duck enjoying the morning sun.


----------



## macrunning (Oct 14, 2022)

ISv said:


> Thanks!
> Rename your "Black-crowned Night Heron"! You have the Green Heron instead!


Ah, you got me! Don't know what I was thinking. Thanks. I have pictures of both just got mixed up. Getting older is my excuse lol.


----------



## ISv (Oct 15, 2022)

Click said:


> Here's another one
> 
> Black-crowned Night Heron (Juvenile)


Click I know you know the Black-crowned Night Heron. It was the reason how I started my comment (Click You too?!). Whatever, sometime ago I told myself stop comment on the ID - it's a photographic forum but this time didn't resist


----------



## ISv (Oct 15, 2022)

macrunning said:


> Ah, you got me! Don't know what I was thinking. Thanks. I have pictures of both just got mixed up. Getting older is my excuse lol.


We all are getting older and at least for me I don't see way back. On other hand if we still posting here we are not old enough, no?


----------



## Click (Oct 15, 2022)

ISv said:


> Click I know you know the Black-crowned Night Heron. It was the reason how I started my comment (Click You too?!). Whatever, sometime ago I told myself stop comment on the ID - it's a photographic forum but this time didn't resist



No, no, no, please don't stop, I always appreciate your input on bird ID.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 15, 2022)

Zitting Cisticola. The top one taken by my wife using the R7+RF 100-400mm and the lower one by me with the R5 + RF 100-500mm. We were sitting side by side in the hide and my view was slightly obscured so I could get a clear shot only when it was looking to the left. These are heavy crops and show how well the R7 + RF 100-400mm performs.


----------



## ISv (Oct 16, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Zitting Cisticola. The top one taken by my wife using the R7+RF 100-400mm and the lower one by me with the R5 + RF 100-500mm. We were sitting side by side in the hide and my view was slightly obscured so I could get a clear shot only when it was looking to the left. These are heavy crops and show how well the R7 + RF 100-400mm performs.
> 
> View attachment 205957
> View attachment 205958


For ~11cm bird ~6 meters are very respectful distance. Nice photos and cute bird (I like warblers...)


----------



## Avulus (Oct 16, 2022)

Osprey diving. This is from my archives older shots.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2022)

ISv said:


> For ~11cm bird ~6 meters are very respectful distance. Nice photos and cute bird (I like warblers...)


Here is the full frame before cropping. I calculated the size of the Cisticola from the size of the image on the R7 and the 400mm focal length and it came to 11.9cm!


----------



## Click (Oct 16, 2022)

Avulus said:


> Osprey diving. This is from my archives older shots.



Excellent timing. Nice shot!

Welcome to CR.


----------



## ISO64 (Oct 16, 2022)

Avulus said:


> Osprey diving. This is from my archives older shots.
> View attachment 205960


Nothing escapes these talons! Great shot, welcome to CR!


----------



## ISv (Oct 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Here is the full frame before cropping. I calculated the size of the Cisticola from the size of the image on the R7 and the 400mm focal length and it came to 11.9cm!
> 
> View attachment 205962


Damn it - I was wrong (without calculations) with 9mm - shame on me!
On other hand I did write ~11cm . Any way nice shot of bird that I have to see!


----------



## ISv (Oct 17, 2022)

And my only bird from today. I have no idea which of these are more abundant here: the feral chicks or these doves


----------



## AlanF (Oct 17, 2022)

ISv said:


> Damn it - I was wrong (without calculations) with 9mm - shame on me!
> On other hand I did write ~11cm . Any way nice shot of bird that I have to see!


You did write "~", and I thought 11.9 was in nice agreement with the "approximate" sign! You weren't wrong at all.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 17, 2022)

ISv said:


> And my only bird from today. I have no idea which of these are more abundant here: the feral chicks or these doves
> 
> View attachment 205969


These get everywhere!


----------



## Click (Oct 17, 2022)

The dove looks great with this lovely bokeh.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 18, 2022)

Avulus said:


> Osprey diving. This is from my archives older shots


What a great moment, what a great shot! 
Kudos!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 18, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A Grey Heron with a real fish, not a tiddler.
> View attachment 205947
> View attachment 205948


WOW!
I hope it could swallow that pike. To choke on it would be a shame.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 18, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> WOW!
> I hope it could swallow that pike. To choke on it would be a shame.


No worries!


----------



## macrunning (Oct 19, 2022)

Since we seem to be on a Heron streak, I captured this one playing a bit of game of Tug-of-War!


----------



## macrunning (Oct 19, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Zitting Cisticola. The top one taken by my wife using the R7+RF 100-400mm and the lower one by me with the R5 + RF 100-500mm. We were sitting side by side in the hide and my view was slightly obscured so I could get a clear shot only when it was looking to the left. These are heavy crops and show how well the R7 + RF 100-400mm performs.
> 
> View attachment 205957
> View attachment 205958


Nice shots Alan.


----------



## Cog (Oct 20, 2022)

Common kingfisher


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2022)

Beautiful shot, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 20, 2022)

Blackwinged Stilt


----------



## ISv (Oct 21, 2022)

Cog said:


> Common kingfisher


And that colorful background... Very nice!


----------



## ISO64 (Oct 21, 2022)

Cog said:


> Common kingfisher


Matching background colours, cooperative bird or you sub-contracted a designer? Beautiful photo


----------



## shire_guy (Oct 21, 2022)

Cog said:


> Common kingfisher


Great shot !!


----------



## Cog (Oct 21, 2022)

*Click, ISv, ISO64, shire_guy*
Thank you, guys! The bird just asked me to take a picture of her in that spot.


----------



## macrunning (Oct 21, 2022)

Cog said:


> Common kingfisher


Nice shot Cog. Beautiful colors.


----------



## ISv (Oct 23, 2022)

I had to go to the Zoo with friends today. Mandarins don't have a wild population on the islands.


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2022)

The female looks very similar to the female wood duck. Nice shot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ISv (Oct 24, 2022)

Click said:


> The female looks very similar to the female wood duck. Nice shot. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the comment - honestly I have never seen a female Wood Duck. 
In other words I have to thank for the sharing of your knowledge!


----------



## ISv (Oct 24, 2022)

Today I went to a location where in the last few days few people reported Northern Harrier. Didn't see it. Instead I took few photos of Bristle-thighed Curlew. 
Common in this season on that location (there where ~20-25 birds on that spot in the same time!). Very hot day (see the bird in the first photo!!!). I payed with ~1 (may be 2?) liters of sweat? 
Note the odd background in the first photo (it's just a grass growing on sandy ground) below the bird: obviously the program (DxO 6) doesn't care about that part of the photo - every thing is washed out (or just looking very odd!!) by the heat diffraction. On that spot at the same season I always get this! In the second photo the bird is about 60-70cm above the ground and only ~15 meters away! Still not what I would expect from that distance!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 25, 2022)

Red Tailed Hawk

M6 MkII mated to (adapted) EF 70-300 II




...same bird and image...imagining its next meal


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 25, 2022)

In our area of the midwest USA, downy woodpeckers are most evident (in our front yard) in fall. I don't know why.

And this one was one of a few in and around our front-yard tree...I wouldn't say 'flock of woodpeckers' but it sort of seemed that way.

5DMkIII + Canon 100-400II + 1.4X


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 25, 2022)

The audio portion of the Merlin ID app was useful in locating this particular Carolina Chickadee:




...these Chickadees are also more prevalent near our home in the fall each year.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 25, 2022)

Northern Mockingbird--this particular berry proved to be elusive (at least this time)




...these Northern Mockingbirds are among the most 'entertaining' birds that visit our neighborhood. At times they seem to be very patient in terms of their (lack of) movement, but the noises they generate! My oh my...


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2022)

Very nice series, Josephandrews.


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2022)

ISv said:


> Thanks for the comment - honestly I have never seen a female Wood Duck.
> In other words I have to thank for the sharing of your knowledge!


 
Here's a picture of the couple, as you can see, the female is very similar.


----------



## macrunning (Oct 26, 2022)

Click said:


> Here's a picture of the couple, as you can see, the female is very similar.
> 
> View attachment 206027


Nice shot Click!


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2022)

Thank you, macrunning.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 28, 2022)

The R7 + 800mm f/11 has grown on me for some of my local walks where the birds are in the middle of a large lake. I often see Little Egrets, which I don't photo but I liked trying to trap this one at the right angle in the very low sunlight this late afternoon.


----------



## Click (Oct 28, 2022)

It is necessary to go full size to really appreciate this image. Nicely done, Alan.


----------



## Cog (Oct 29, 2022)

My October non-Canon photo dump
Blue-cheeked bee-eater








Black-winged stilt








Namaqua dove




Osprey








Striated heron








Squacco heron








Common kingfisher




Common greenshank












Slender-billed gull












Socotra cormorant


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2022)

Beautiful series, Cog.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 29, 2022)

Nuthatch. Cropped and effectively at iso 12,500 on R5 + 100-500mm.


----------



## Click (Oct 29, 2022)

I really like the first shot. Excellent result at 12500 ISO.


----------



## Cog (Oct 30, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Kit. (Nov 3, 2022)

A bit of pushing in shadows (no fill flash, obviously).

Taken in a city park (Olympiapark München)


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 3, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Nuthatch. Cropped and effectively at iso 12,500 on R5 + 100-500mm.
> 
> View attachment 206059
> View attachment 206060


I was photographing Nuthatches myself yesterday. First time ever seeing one. They are a lovely bird


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 3, 2022)

Splish splash I was having a bath.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 3, 2022)

Nut Hatch


----------



## Click (Nov 3, 2022)

Beautiful shots, Hector.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2022)

European starling (R7 + Sigma 150-600mm C)


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2022)

Nice shot. dpc.


----------



## dolina (Nov 4, 2022)

Olive-backed sunbird (Cinnyris jugularis) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr

Tiny and active sunbird of forest edges, parks, and gardens; the most common urban sunbird throughout most of its range. Both sexes have a plain olive back, a yellow belly, and white tail edges that are flared out in flight. The male flashes an iridescent blue throat while the female has a yellow throat and eyebrow. Female Brown-throated Sunbird also has a yellow belly, but it is larger with a thicker bill and lacks the Olive-backed’s white tail patches. Only sunbird species in Australia.

Source: https://ebird.org/species/olbsun4?siteLanguage=en_PH


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2022)

Robin in dawn's early light


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2022)

Three starlings and someone else...


----------



## Click (Nov 4, 2022)

dolina said:


> Olive-backed sunbird (Cinnyris jugularis) by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr
> 
> Tiny and active sunbird of forest edges, parks, and gardens; the most common urban sunbird throughout most of its range. Both sexes have a plain olive back, a yellow belly, and white tail edges that are flared out in flight. The male flashes an iridescent blue throat while the female has a yellow throat and eyebrow. Female Brown-throated Sunbird also has a yellow belly, but it is larger with a thicker bill and lacks the Olive-backed’s white tail patches. Only sunbird species in Australia.
> 
> Source: https://ebird.org/species/olbsun4?siteLanguage=en_PH



Lovely shot, Paolo.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 4, 2022)

Marsh Tit


----------



## ISv (Nov 6, 2022)

Kit. said:


> A bit of pushing in shadows (no fill flash, obviously).
> 
> Taken in a city park (Olympiapark München)
> 
> View attachment 206141


It took me a lot of time to figure out the posture of the bird: I didn't expect the face to be "vertical"! Really funny shot - congratulations!


----------



## ISv (Nov 6, 2022)

My only bird from today: I was wondering where these guys went recently (there was a harsh trimming of the Eucalyptus trees in front of the house may be 2-3 months ago). Today a par was sitting near the nesting site again! My wife told me that they have been there for at least few weeks - maybe I just didn't payed attention. 
In the mountains it was drizzling (and I leave close) at the beach (~25 min. walk sunny and hot/muggy). Just sit at home with a cold beer enjoying the life


----------



## becceric (Nov 6, 2022)

I’ve been trying to find some Wood Ducks on a sunny day for years.
This year I finally found sunshine, them, and autumn trees reflecting on the water.
The first two are of male Wood Ducks, then a female and a juvenile female.





Male W


----------



## ISv (Nov 7, 2022)

becceric said:


> I’ve been trying to find some Wood Ducks on a sunny day for years.
> This year I finally found sunshine, them, and autumn trees reflecting on the water.
> The first two are of male Wood Ducks, then a female and a juvenile female.
> View attachment 206226
> ...


Nice colors!


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2022)

Very nice shots, becceric. I really like the first one.


----------



## becceric (Nov 7, 2022)

ISv said:


> Nice colors!


Thanks, ISv!


----------



## becceric (Nov 7, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, becceric. I really like the first one.


Thanks, Click! I was quite pleased to see them since when I’ve found them a couple times previously, they were in trees.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 7, 2022)

Just a few from October:

One of a small group of American Robins who seem to call the small Cuyamaca Range home.





R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4x 1/1600 : f/7.1 : ISO 800

A Townsend's Solitaire in the early morning light. 




R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4x 1/320 : f/7.1 : ISO 800

One of the male Western Bluebirds with a Coffee Berry after knocking the pit free. According to some, the berries taste awful but the bluebirds and waxwings didn't seem to mind.




R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4x 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2022)

Beautiful series, ERHP.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2022)

Not sure what hawk this is. He's (she's?)

apparently invited a Richardson's ground squirrel to lunch.


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2022)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2022)

Giving me a cold stare.....


----------



## shire_guy (Nov 9, 2022)

Grey Butcherbird from this morning. Weather in recent times hasn't been ideal for birding so it's good to get something.


----------



## Cog (Nov 11, 2022)

Common stonechat. Shot with RF 100-500 + 1.4x extender (@700mm) and heavily cropped to 3000x2000 pix.


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2022)

Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## Cog (Nov 11, 2022)

Click said:


> Nicely done, Cog.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## shire_guy (Nov 12, 2022)

Silvereye from a couple of days ago and a Black-faced Monarch from this morning


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> Silvereye from a couple of days ago and a Black-faced Monarch from this morning


Really nice pictures of beautiful birds


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2022)

Cog said:


> Common stonechat.


I like the detail at the dark bird and the bright BG.


----------



## Click (Nov 12, 2022)

Very nice shots, shire guy.


----------



## shire_guy (Nov 13, 2022)

Thank you @Maximilian and @Click .


----------



## Cog (Nov 14, 2022)

Water(?) pipit


----------



## Cog (Nov 14, 2022)

Laughing dove


----------



## AlanF (Nov 14, 2022)

Cog said:


> Water(?) pipit


Here's a Meadow Pipit I took a couple of days ago for comparison. (R7+100-500).


----------



## Cog (Nov 14, 2022)

Indian silverbill


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2022)

Beautiful series, Cog. I especially like the Laughing dove. Well done.


----------



## Cog (Nov 14, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, Cog. I especially like the Laughing dove. Well done.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 20, 2022)

Reed Bunting and Kestrel today (RF 100-500mm on R7).


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2022)

Two very nice pictures. I especially like the first one for the all natural environment. Beautiful light on the second one. Well done, Alan.


----------



## danfaz (Nov 20, 2022)

Friendly Robin I photographed yesterday. Slim pickins where I'm at now that winter's approaching.
R5 with 100-500.


----------



## Click (Nov 20, 2022)

That's a loverly shot, danfaz. Keep posting.


----------



## danfaz (Nov 20, 2022)

Click said:


> That's a loverly shot, danfaz. Keep posting.


Oh, thank you!


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 20, 2022)

Click said:


> That's a loverly shot, danfaz. Keep posting.


Fully agree, @Click and @danfaz


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Reed Bunting and Kestrel today (RF 100-500mm on R7).


Beautiful, Alan.
How much cropping was needed for the kestrel?
The details are really nice.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 20, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Beautiful, Alan.
> How much cropping was needed for the kestrel?
> The details are really nice.


Bird was 33m away. Considerable cropping and then upscaled.


----------



## ERHP (Nov 21, 2022)

Upon seeing I wasn't interested in taking its rabbit (which was stolen from a female Northern Harrier) this Red-tailed Hawk went back to snacking.





R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4x 1/200 : f/13 : ISO 400

A female Western Bluebird with a male Western Bluebird drinking from a small water catch. 




R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4x 1/1600 : f/8 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Nov 21, 2022)

Great shots, ERHP.


----------



## ISO64 (Nov 21, 2022)

ERHP said:


> Upon seeing I wasn't interested in taking its rabbit (which was stolen from a female Northern Harrier) this Red-tailed Hawk went back to snacking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a charming couple, and a piercing stare above. Great photos


----------



## AlanF (Nov 22, 2022)

ERHP said:


> Upon seeing I wasn't interested in taking its rabbit (which was stolen from a female Northern Harrier) this Red-tailed Hawk went back to snacking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better not to see the rabbit.


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2022)

Raven in the snow


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2022)

American widgeon


----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2022)

dpc said:


> Raven in the snow




Not an easy shot with this contrast, it's difficult to keep the details. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 27, 2022)

Some art and its artist:




Juvenile Downy Woodpecker--5DMk3 + Canon 100-400II @ 400; ISO 1600


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2022)

Very nice shot. Cool effect.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 27, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> Some art and its artist:
> 
> View attachment 206519
> 
> ...


Amusing trick! A new gif on me.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 27, 2022)

Dark Eyed Junco (and interesting tail feathers)




...we see the juncos in late fall and winter


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 27, 2022)

(I believe this to be a...) female Hairy Woodpecker




...kind of tough to keep my woodpeckers straight!

EDIT: ...this is in fact a Yellow Bellied Sapsucker?!!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 28, 2022)

Surprise walking around my street in the gloom this afternoon - a Red-legged Partridge (R5/100-500 iso 6400). It wasn't scared at all and so I guess it might have escaped from a shoot.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 29, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Surprise walking around my street in the gloom this afternoon - a Red-legged Partridge (R5/100-500 iso 6400). It wasn't scared at all and so I guess it might have escaped from a shoot.
> 
> View attachment 206528


My only knowledge of the partridge comes from the Christmas song. And is the song wrong?

Do partridges not live in pear trees?!

…and actually prefer the ground?









Do Partridges Really Live in Pear Trees?


Here's the truth behind the turtle doves, French hens, and other birds in the famous song "The Twelve Days of Christmas."




www.nationalgeographic.com





Nice shot…a nice demonstration of the close-focusing ability of the RF 100-500 lens?


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2022)

American avocets


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2022)

I really like this shot. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 29, 2022)

Sparrowhawk - ISO 6400, Canon R5 , 100-500mm. There was a time not long ago that ISO 6400 would have meant the photograph was destined for the bin. The improvement in ISO performance have been amazing


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 29, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Reed Bunting and Kestrel today (RF 100-500mm on R7).
> 
> View attachment 206466
> View attachment 206465


Beautiful images. I love Kestrels, such a beautiful bird with an amazing ability to hover.


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2022)

Great shot, Hector.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 29, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Sparrowhawk - ISO 6400, Canon R5 , 100-500mm. There was a time not long ago that ISO 6400 would have meant the photograph was destined for the bin. The improvement in ISO performance have been amazing
> View attachment 206543


I love Sparrowhawks. iso6400 on the R5 with PL6 or Topaz is like 1600 10 years ago on a DSLR FF.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 30, 2022)

Tufted Titmouse


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 30, 2022)

Brown Creeper





...it was a good day in our front yard tree. (for birds not often seen by yours truly).


----------



## josephandrews222 (Nov 30, 2022)

One more: Carolina Chickadee




...Northern Cardinals were also seen today; the songbirds were all around. If only I had consumed one fewer libation perhaps I would have been quick enough to capture it


----------



## Click (Nov 30, 2022)

Very nice series, josephandrews.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 30, 2022)

Female Kestrel. R5/500mm.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 1, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Sparrowhawk ...


What a great portrait position and expression of the bird. Great catch @Hector1970


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Female Kestrel.


Wonderful light @AlanF. 
Really nice BG and sharpness. 
I'd like to see some blue sky here, too. I need some natural vitamin D 

What was she looking at?


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 1, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> Brown Creeper
> 
> ...it was a good day in our front yard tree. (for birds not often seen by yours truly).


The second one is in very good light 
I discovered creepers this year the first time. (and here)
I really like those birds - though hard to find and shoot. Their camo is too good


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Female Kestrel. R5/500mm.



Beautiful shot!


----------



## shire_guy (Dec 2, 2022)

Hector1970 said:


> Sparrowhawk - ISO 6400, Canon R5 , 100-500mm. There was a time not long ago that ISO 6400 would have meant the photograph was destined for the bin. The improvement in ISO performance have been amazing
> View attachment 206543


Nice shot !


----------



## Lloyd (Dec 2, 2022)

Galapagos Penguins and their friends









More of my Galapagos photos can be found at https://www.photowilderness.com/p636321408


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2022)

Lloyd said:


> Galapagos Penguins and their friends
> 
> 
> More of my Galapagos photos can be found at https://www.photowilderness.com/p636321408




Thanks for the link. Beautiful shots.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 2, 2022)

Lloyd said:


> Galapagos Penguins and their friends


Really nice gathering with the marine iguanas.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 2, 2022)

Lloyd said:


> Galapagos Penguins and their friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your website photowilderness.com immediately downloads cookies on clicking the link and doesn't give you the choice of rejecting or selecting the cookies.


----------



## Lloyd (Dec 2, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Your website photowilderness.com immediately downloads cookies on clicking the link and doesn't give you the choice of rejecting or selecting the cookies.


Thank you Alan. It is a Zenfolio based site. I will have to figure out how to make this an option. (EDIT- I just went into Zenfolio and it gives me the option of giving members of EU the option, but it doesn't say it will give non EU members the option. I just now amended the site by selecting this option,(the only one available). Not being in the EU I don't know if it is working and I don't know how to apply to everyone)


----------



## ERHP (Dec 3, 2022)

A female American Kestrel demonstrating Rule #18 - Limber Up.





R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4x 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 800


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2022)

ERHP said:


> A female American Kestrel demonstrating Rule #18 - Limber Up.
> 
> R5 RF600 f/4L IS w/1.4x 1/2500 : f/7.1 : ISO 800



Great shot! Nicely done, ERHP.


----------



## danfaz (Dec 3, 2022)

I captured this Yellow-rumped Warbler* in my yard this past spring. Was the first time I ever recall seeing it.

*I'm not a "true" bird watcher, so do feel free to correct me on the naming.


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2022)

danfaz said:


> I captured this Yellow-rumped Warbler* in my yard this past spring. Was the first time I ever recall seeing it.
> 
> *I'm not a "true" bird watcher, so do feel free to correct me on the naming.



Beautiful bird. You have to see this picture in full size to really appreciate it


----------



## danfaz (Dec 3, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful bird. You have to see this picture in full size to really appreciate it


Thank you, @Click


----------



## ISv (Dec 4, 2022)

Cog said:


> Water(?) pipit


The Meadow is much more boldly/distinctly streaked on the back. And why not a Tree Pipit - the lower mandible looks more pinkish than yellow (but that one is also more distinctly streaked on the back and the color may vary on the photos because of the light/white balance). 
Funny - I have seen the Water Pipit only at high elevations (South-East Europe, ~2300 meters above the see level but it can go lower or higher than this) and it's non-migrating species there - except in the altitudes in the winter!)


----------



## ISv (Dec 4, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> Some art and its artist:
> 
> View attachment 206519
> 
> ...


I love the idea! Unfortunately not my stile...


----------



## ISv (Dec 4, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Surprise walking around my street in the gloom this afternoon - a Red-legged Partridge (R5/100-500 iso 6400). It wasn't scared at all and so I guess it might have escaped from a shoot.
> 
> View attachment 206528


It depends Alan - in some areas people use to feed them and they (almost any species from the genus _Alectoris_) become not different from chicken! Anyway - beautiful bird but I wish it was from lower angle (what I wish doesn't matter).


----------



## ISv (Dec 4, 2022)

Not much birds from me now: the Yellow-Faced Canary (juvenile) is ~two weeks old photos, the Night Heron is from today


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 4, 2022)

Could this bathing duck be a female Eurasian teal (_anas crecca_)?


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 4, 2022)

The blue tits were looking for a "home, sweet home" already...


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2022)

ISv said:


> Not much birds from me now: the Yellow-Faced Canary (juvenile) is ~two weeks old photos, the Night Heron is from today




Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## Click (Dec 4, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> The blue tits were looking for a "home, sweet home" already...



... And the new address will be 81


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 4, 2022)

Click said:


> ... And the new address will be 81


I think there are some numbers more to the right. But that is also the right edge of the pic. So I can't tell you the full address


----------



## ISv (Dec 5, 2022)

I was shooting something different far behind when this Red-vented Bulbul appeared right in front of me (merely 4.5 meters!). Couldn't resist mostly because of the background. The original shots are not framed like these - I had to cut the frame in order to get them in the proper size for CR.


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2022)

ISv said:


> I was shooting something different far behind when this Red-vented Bulbul appeared right in front of me (merely 4.5 meters!). Couldn't resist mostly because of the background. The original shots are not framed like these - I had to cut the frame in order to get them in the proper size for CR.




I really like your shot. Especially the first one.


----------



## ISO64 (Dec 6, 2022)

Black-backed woodpecker, female.

Not that common this far south (North American Arctic is its summer home). Does nor bore holes in the wood, but rather strips the tree of its bark, as it can easily be seen here.

7D2 + 100-400 L II + 1.4 MkIII; f/9 + 1 EV, 1/200 s, ISO 1250


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2022)

ISO64 said:


> Black-backed woodpecker, female.
> 
> Not that common this far south (North American Arctic is its summer home). Does nor bore holes in the wood, but rather strips the tree of its bark, as it can easily be seen here.




Nice shot!

Lot of details in that close up.


----------



## CynicMWN (Dec 6, 2022)

Great horned owl (I think). Taken at Canadian Raptor Conservancy. Canon 5ds.


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2022)

CynicMWN said:


> Great horned owl (I think). Taken at Canadian Raptor Conservancy. Canon 5ds.




Beautiful shot. Keep posting.

....And welcome to CR.


----------



## ISO64 (Dec 6, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> Lot of details in that close up.


Thanks Click! Despite high ISO and a miserably cloudy day...


----------



## Cog (Dec 6, 2022)

ISv said:


> The Meadow is much more boldly/distinctly streaked on the back. And why not a Tree Pipit - the lower mandible looks more pinkish than yellow (but that one is also more distinctly streaked on the back and the color may vary on the photos because of the light/white balance).
> Funny - I have seen the Water Pipit only at high elevations (South-East Europe, ~2300 meters above the see level but it can go lower or higher than this) and it's non-migrating species there - except in the altitudes in the winter!)


It could be Richard's pipit just as well.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 7, 2022)

Some crested tit pics from this spring. 
Bad light and in the shadows, but I still like this bird and the pics


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 7, 2022)

Egret: "I'll get you, fish!"
I really like the bright reflections in the dark water.
Do you think, I should have framed the bird closer?


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Egret: "I'll get you, fish!"
> I really like the bright reflections in the dark water.
> Do you think, I should have framed the bird closer?




Lovely reflection. No, I like it like this, with the bird in its surrounding. 
​


----------



## CynicMWN (Dec 7, 2022)

Taken at Canadian Raptor Conservancy. Canon 5ds


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2022)

CynicMWN said:


> Taken at Canadian Raptor Conservancy. Canon 5ds



Nice shot. I love seeing the owl with its wings spread like this. 

​


----------



## dpc (Dec 7, 2022)

Bluejay taken a few weeks back through our den window


----------



## CynicMWN (Dec 7, 2022)

Click said:


> Nice shot. I love seeing the owl with its wings spread like this.
> 
> ​


Thanks! Amazing birds. I'd never been this close to them before - huge wing span!


----------



## ISv (Dec 8, 2022)

Cog said:


> It could be Richard's pipit just as well.


Nope! Even my suggestion for Tree Pipit was wrong by the same reason: your Pipit has dark legs! The only Pipit similar to the Water Pipit and with dark legs (I mean in Europe and your region) is the Rock Pipit - in Scandinavia!!!
And the rock Pipit is not known to migrate to your region in the winter - it goes to very west Europe and very North-west Africa.
Stop resisting - your first suggestion is right: Water Pipit! Concerning the question mark that you put there: I can't forget what my dad told me once (many-many years ago): "Even a broken clock would be right - twice in twenty four hours" (no punt intended!!!!). But you were questioning you own ID of the bird and I like/respect that!


----------



## ISv (Dec 8, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I think there are some numbers more to the right. But that is also the right edge of the pic. So I can't tell you the full address


I see some letters to the left corner of the photo  so, the full address should be: Maximilian street (?) #81! If you are in doubt just ask the bird - it will know better!


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2022)

Clark's nutcracker


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2022)

Affinity Photo 2 re-edit (Glaucous Gull, I think)


----------



## shire_guy (Dec 8, 2022)

Bassian Thrush

This guy likes the shadows and is well camouflaged for it.


----------



## ISv (Dec 9, 2022)

dpc said:


> Affinity Photo 2 re-edit (Glaucous Gull, I think)
> View attachment 206673


If the siting bird in the background is the same species than it should be Glaucous-winged Gull (gray tips of the wings, the Glaucous Gull has white tips of the wings. Bill is rather big for Island Gull. Once at home I will check the literature - I'm not very good with the Gulls.
Edited: I still think it's a Glaucous-winged Gull but the presumption for the bird in the back-ground is just presumption. If you have photos that include more of the bird compare the wing tips. Also we shouldn't forget that the Gulls hybridize and the ID of the hybrids is for the real experts.
Here are two photos of first winter Glaucous-winged Gull (I took them on Oahu - relatively rare vagrant).


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> Bassian Thrush
> 
> This guy likes the shadows and is well camouflaged for it.



What I like most about this thread is to discover new birds. Interesting bird, nice camouflage.


----------



## dpc (Dec 9, 2022)

Juvenile cedar waxwing


----------



## danfaz (Dec 10, 2022)

Just walked right up on this Red-tailed Hawk on a walk during my lunch break today.


----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2022)

danfaz said:


> Just walked right up on this Red-tailed Hawk on a walk during my lunch break today.



Nicely done.


----------



## danfaz (Dec 10, 2022)

Click said:


> Nicely done.


Thank you!


----------



## Cog (Dec 10, 2022)

ISv said:


> Nope! Even my suggestion for Tree Pipit was wrong by the same reason: your Pipit has dark legs! The only Pipit similar to the Water Pipit and with dark legs (I mean in Europe and your region) is the Rock Pipit - in Scandinavia!!!
> And the rock Pipit is not known to migrate to your region in the winter - it goes to very west Europe and very North-west Africa.
> Stop resisting - your first suggestion is right: Water Pipit! Concerning the question mark that you put there: I can't forget what my dad told me once (many-many years ago): "Even a broken clock would be right - twice in twenty four hours" (no punt intended!!!!). But you were questioning you own ID of the bird and I like/respect that!


Then water pipit it is!


----------



## ISv (Dec 10, 2022)

Cog said:


> Then water pipit it is!


Nice photo Cog, and now at least part of the legs is in good light!


----------



## Cog (Dec 10, 2022)

ISv said:


> Nice photo Cog, and now at least part of the legs is in good light!


Thank you, ISv! Here's one more, with all the legs in light.


----------



## Cog (Dec 10, 2022)

Silverbill


----------



## Cog (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Click (Dec 10, 2022)

Very nice series, Cog. 

I love your water pipit on its branch.


----------



## Cog (Dec 11, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice series, Cog.
> 
> I love your water pipit on its branch.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## ISv (Dec 12, 2022)

Cog said:


>


If you have any photos where the rump is visible - show them: the African SB has a black rump, the Indian SB - white. I'm just curious what exactly you have there  . Nice photos as usually btw (no surprise...).


----------



## ISv (Dec 12, 2022)

And here is my contribution from today: I didn't realize it's a time for the Honolulu Marathon... My plans for Sea Birds just fail (roads practically blocked... ) The only short (as a distance) and good spot was to sit in the Honolulu Zoo (I have a favorite relatively quiet place there and sice I'm a member - no need to pay additionally! ). After that it was just short moves from the bench to take photos of the regulars. And my prediction that the Zoo will be pretty empty because of the marathon was right. Almost no yelling kids and people crossing in front of the lens exactly when you trying to get some photos!!! On other hand at that time of the day it was rather windy (now almost no wind) and I had to push the ISO.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 12, 2022)

A Lapwing in the setting sun (R5 + 100-500mm). I like the autumnal colours, but included a blow-up of the bird.


----------



## apmadoc (Dec 12, 2022)

Nat_WA said:


> Great shots Tudor!
> Do they have so much space in the conservatory - it looks very natural...
> 
> Wiebe.


They have at least 20 acres


----------



## apmadoc (Dec 12, 2022)

Correction : these are my bird portraits taken at the Canadian Raptor Conservancy. Shot with the R5 and RF 100-500


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2022)

apmadoc said:


> Correction : these are my bird portraits taken at the Canadian Raptor Conservancy. Shot with the R5 and RF 100-500



Great shots! 

Keep posting.


----------



## Cog (Dec 12, 2022)

ISv said:


> If you have any photos where the rump is visible - show them: the African SB has a black rump, the Indian SB - white. I'm just curious what exactly you have there  . Nice photos as usually btw (no surprise...).


This is the best I have


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2022)

I really like the Tone on tone. Nicely done, Cog.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 12, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A Lapwing in the setting sun (R5 + 100-500mm). I like the autumnal colours, but included a blow-up of the bird.
> 
> View attachment 206702
> View attachment 206703


Sad, sad, sad...
They were so numerous in France, 3 decades ago. Now they are almost extinct, at least in Alsace, due to extensive agriculture. Really sad.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 12, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Sad, sad, sad...
> They were so numerous in France, 3 decades ago. Now they are almost extinct, at least in Alsace, due to extensive agriculture. Really sad.


We still get large flocks of them over wetlands. This one was a loner on a local lake. They are very attractive when the sun catches them and brings out the iridescent green.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 12, 2022)

apmadoc said:


> ...these are my bird portraits ...


Really nice portrait session.


----------



## ISv (Dec 12, 2022)

Cog said:


> This is the best I have


In this case one is enough: You have the Indian Silverbill - Euodice (Lonchura) malabarica. The African has black rump instead of the white on your photo.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 17, 2022)

A rare visitor to my garden, a Redwing. Our grass is, like the rest of the locality, is covered in snow and ice. But, we have a beech hedge where I allow the fallen leaves to accumulate for animal shelter, and it's South facing so that area has thawed and insects are there. R5+800 f/11.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 17, 2022)

Elsewhere, I couldn't fail to be enthralled by this. The snow on a post had been slowly thawing and re-freezing and gave leaf-like ice.


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> A rare visitor to my garden, a Redwing. Our grass is, like the rest of the locality, is covered in snow and ice. But, we have a beech hedge where I allow the fallen leaves to accumulate for animal shelter, and it's South facing so that area has thawed and insects are there. R5+800 f/11.



Beautiful in fall colours.


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Elsewhere, I couldn't fail to be enthralled by this. The snow on a post had been slowly thawing and re-freezing and gave leaf-like ice.




Cool shots. I really like the second one.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 17, 2022)

Click said:


> Cool shots. I really like the second one.


It's a crop from the centre of the first.


----------



## Click (Dec 17, 2022)

AlanF said:


> It's a crop from the centre of the first.



Good job on capturing the details.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 18, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Elsewhere, I couldn't fail to be enthralled by this. The snow on a post had been slowly thawing and re-freezing and gave leaf-like ice.


What a wonderful pattern and good eye seeing it, @AlanF 

Could have been worth a post in the Winter 2022-2023 thread as well.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 18, 2022)

Some crested tits at a feeding place in the forest:


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 18, 2022)

A robin and at nuthatch from yesterday. 
I like the perspective of both, even though the nuthatch turned its back on me


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 19, 2022)

The egrets have returned last week. 
They stay at our ponds only till spring.


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> The egrets have returned last week.
> They stay at our ponds only till spring.




The bird looks great in this snowy tree.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 19, 2022)

Click said:


> The bird looks great in this snowy tree.


It's a Great Egret!


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2022)

Excellent, Alan.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 20, 2022)

And a heron, maybe looking for flying fish


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> And a heron, maybe looking for flying fish



ROFL 


Very nice shots. This Heron is standing on one leg to conserve body heat.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 20, 2022)

Click said:


> This Heron is standing on one leg to conserve body heat.


The egret did so, too


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> The egret did so, too



They are Energy saving models.


----------



## Cog (Dec 20, 2022)

I just could not miss the owls when I was passing by.


----------



## Click (Dec 20, 2022)

Cog said:


> I just could not miss the owls when I was passing by.




Beautiful Tone on tone shots. I really like your pictures, Cog.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 20, 2022)

Cog said:


> I just could not miss the owls when I was passing by.


Somehow, you start to make me hate your cute little owls, because I cannot miss them (to  like them), too...


----------



## Cog (Dec 21, 2022)

*Click, Maximilian,*
Thank you, guys! They are really cute and seem to be friendly. But they can hide very well among the rock. So I never find them in the same place I saw them before.

I tried to shoot a short video of an owl eating a locust that it had just caught.


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2022)

Thank you for sharing this video.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 21, 2022)

These are uncropped and only downscaled pics of a robin.
I was close to a feeding place, trying to get a decent pic of a nuthatch.
I just leaned against a birch, no cover, no camo, no special clothes - just skiing underwear at about -8°C 
Just enjoyed watching the birds battle for the cold buffet, quarrelling about the best place and order for the food.
Suddenly that little fellow landed on a twig just about 1,5 - maybe 2 - meters away from me.
I think I never had any wild bird closer than that.
For more than 3 minutes it was watching me even more curious than I did the birds.
Wonderful moment...

The only pity was that it was really in the shadow. So the details are so-so.
5D4, 100-400L II + 1.4 TC @560 mm, f/8, 1/200, ISO3200
Detail pic is a 1:1 crop of the first pic, ISO 3200 is killing a lot of detail


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2022)

Very nice shots, Maximilian. Shallow DOF, beautiful bokeh.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 21, 2022)

Got a new toy! 

R5 + RF 100-500L + 1,4 TC @ 700mm, Iso 12 800, f/10, 1/160

Some post processing with Topaz Photo AI

Song thrush


Ans a heavy crop of the same image:


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2022)

Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## ISv (Dec 23, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> And a heron, maybe looking for flying fish
> 
> View attachment 206840
> View attachment 206841


Nope!!!! It definitely looks for a flying frog - they are very common in the winter!


----------



## ISv (Dec 23, 2022)

Cog said:


> I just could not miss the owls when I was passing by.


Never miss them - always nice to see them!


----------



## ISv (Dec 23, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, Maximilian. Shallow DOF, beautiful bokeh.


From what you are saying and what I see - it looks like it was really cold and you were shivering (unfortunately the camera was shivering too...). If ISO 3200 is eating that much of detail after de-noising -change the de-noising program you use (but I don't really think it's the problem!). Some 100ml of smooth Cognac may solve the problem for short time. If you think you need more than 100ml - better go home and take a rest (200ml?!).


----------



## AlanF (Dec 23, 2022)

I have been revisiting some old trips I took with a 7D and a very soft EF 100-400mm, and seeing what modern software can do. One most memorable hike was to see a Harpy Eagle, the strongest of all eagles, in the Pantanal. I managed to sharpen the images of a flight from one tree to another and make to me a happy memory.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 23, 2022)

And some stills.


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2022)

Very nice series, Alan. I especially like the gif.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 23, 2022)

AlanF said:


> ... One most memorable hike was to see a Harpy Eagle, the strongest of all eagles, in the Pantanal...


What a fascinating eagle. Especially if you can see it in the wild. I only know it from our zoo.
I am happy for you to experience such a moment and to capture it in pictures.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 24, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> ... I was close to a feeding place, trying to get a decent pic of a nuthatch.
> I just leaned against a birch, no cover, no camo, no special clothes - just skiing underwear at about -8°C
> Just enjoyed watching the birds battle for the cold buffet, quarrelling about the best place and order for the food. ...


This was the nuthatch I was trying to get.
Even though the light looks sunny, the conditions were quite tricky, as you can see from the exposure data.
5D4, 100-400L II + 1.4 TC @560 mm, f/8, 1/200, ISO3200
The last one is surely the best.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 24, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> This was the nuthatch I was trying to get.
> Even though the light looks sunny, the conditions were quite tricky, as you can see from the exposure data.
> 5D4, 100-400L II + 1.4 TC @560 mm, f/8, 1/200, ISO3200
> The last one is surely the best.
> ...


Nice pictures, cute little bird, with a strange French name: Sittelle torchepot ("Pot cleaner"????).
PS: your robin pictures are wonderful! (my favourite little bird).


----------



## AlanF (Dec 24, 2022)

Best wishes to everyone for 2023. I do hope the US and Canadian birds survive the bomb cyclone. Here is my favourite memory of 2022.


----------



## OskarB (Dec 24, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Best wishes to everyone for 2023. I do hope the US and Canadian birds survive the bomb cyclone. Here is my favourite memory of 2022.
> 
> View attachment 206882


Happy christmas and all the best for 2023 to you Alan, and all the others here on CR!


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 24, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Nice pictures, cute little bird, with a strange French name: Sittelle torchepot ("Pot cleaner"????).
> PS: your robin pictures are wonderful! (my favourite little bird).


Thank you very much, @Del Paso. And interesting to know about the French name.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 24, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Best wishes to everyone for 2023. I do hope the US and Canadian birds survive the bomb cyclone. Here is my favourite memory of 2022.





OskarB said:


> Happy christmas and all the best for 2023 to you Alan, and all the others here on CR!


The same hopes and wishes from Germany, especially health and joy, to all here.
And my thoughts and hopes are with all struggling with that Arctic Outbreak, Be save!


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 24, 2022)

Joyeux Noel et bonnes fetes a vous tous!


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> This was the nuthatch I was trying to get.
> Even though the light looks sunny, the conditions were quite tricky, as you can see from the exposure data.
> 5D4, 100-400L II + 1.4 TC @560 mm, f/8, 1/200, ISO3200
> The last one is surely the best.



I really like the sunlight in those shots. Cute little bird.


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Best wishes to everyone for 2023. I do hope the US and Canadian birds survive the bomb cyclone. Here is my favourite memory of 2022.



Best wishes to you and your family for a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 2023.


----------



## ISv (Dec 25, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> What a fascinating eagle. Especially if you can see it in the wild. I only know it from our zoo.
> I am happy for you to experience such a moment and to capture it in pictures.


I know it also from a zoo (in Germany ) it was many years ago and I'm not sure if it's the same species of Harpy but very impressive "tiny bird". My first impression (looking at the head, the bill, legs and talons) was "POWER"!!!


----------



## ISv (Dec 25, 2022)

Spent ~1hour out today. Just two very common birds. I couldn't resist the challenging light for the Mina (last two photos). I don't like the bird but found the photos interesting...
*Merry Christmas to every one! Wish you a lot of beautiful photos in 2023 and beyond! 





*


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2022)

Very nice series, ISv. 

Merry Christmas to you and your family, all the best for 2023.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 26, 2022)

Another marsh tit (_poecile palustris_). 
Could also be a willow tit (_poecile montanus_) but they are not that common here.


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Another marsh tit (_poecile palustris_).



Lovely series of a cute little bird. Perfect in that blur background. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 27, 2022)

I really love blue tits. 
Look how it stares at me.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I really love blue tits.
> Look how it stares at me.



 They're so cute. I really like the first shot.


----------



## ISv (Dec 28, 2022)

And these are from today...


----------



## shire_guy (Dec 28, 2022)

A reliable subject when nothing else is around - Eastern Yellow Robin


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2022)

shire_guy said:


> A reliable subject when nothing else is around - Eastern Yellow Robin




Lovely shot. Nicely done, shire guy.


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2022)

ISv said:


> And these are from today...




Very nice series, ISv.


----------



## Cog (Dec 28, 2022)

December non-Canon photo dump. Not so many chances to shoot this month. 

Common snipe




Isabelline shrike




Great gray shrike




Common kestrel












Rock dove


----------



## AlanF (Dec 28, 2022)

Cog said:


> December non-Canon photo dump. Not so many chances to shoot this month.
> 
> Common snipe
> 
> ...


Not many chances! I'd give so much for those chances!


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2022)

Cog said:


> December non-Canon photo dump. Not so many chances to shoot this month.




Beautiful series, Cog.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 28, 2022)

Cog said:


> Common snipe


Nice series! I like the high key of the snipe.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 28, 2022)

A more artistic picture of a common bird.



R5 + RF100 with the SAC +2


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2022)

Nemorino said:


> A more artistic picture of a common bird.




I really like the low POV.


----------



## shire_guy (Dec 28, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely shot. Nicely done, shire guy.


Thank you Click


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 28, 2022)

One of the many wise things my wife has done (besides the obvious  ) is have a Zumi Crab tree planted in our front yard about a quarter-century ago. The vast majority of the images I post here are from birds in and around this tree--I stand on my front porch or sidewalk, and fire away.

Today is no different, and the effects of weather changes as far as which species of birds show up in the tree is quite amazing.

We had (Fahrenheit) below zero temperatures a couple or three days ago, and with a bit of warming since then, a pair of Eastern Bluebirds spent a few minutes in the tree and on the ground nearby, looking for food:








Likewise the Northern Cardinal (I wasn't quick enough to catch his partner):





The bluebird appearances are interesting. About a decade ago we had record-high temperatures (over 110F) in the days leading up to Independence Day (July 4). this heat wave caused large numbers of Eastern Bluebirds to reveal themselves. One day I followed them to a rather large collection of bushes a few homes away. For some reason the latest cold snap causes some of these beautiful birds to make themselves apparent to my eyes (and camera) yet again. 

Bluebirds are seldom seen near our tree...to my eyes they are as gorgeous as the Northern Cardinals.

=====

I very much appreciate what CanonRumors offers, especially the comments from other posters here.

A day or two ago I posted here and here, and (other than ever-reliable Click [thanks]) received no response of any kind.

These are pictures of our sun.

I do really want to know: how common is it to point a modern pro-sumer level camera + lens combination (in this case, 5DMk3 + EF-100-400II)...in P mode...with no filter...in the general direction of an oddly dim, well-defined, mid-day sun...stopping down a bit to prevent over-exposure...hitting the shutter release a couple dozen times...and sunspots are evident on the images that result!

Is this common? I've looked around on the 'net and even searched for sunspots here and I can't find much...is it easy to get images of sunspots?

What amazing gear we have (and mine is a decade old)...

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2022)

It's always a pleasure to look at your pictures. Keep posting.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 29, 2022)

Northern Flicker, Dark Eyed Junco and a Frog (Dec 23)


----------



## ISv (Dec 29, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice series, ISv.


Huh - just look down the forum to see what Cog did!


AlanF said:


> Not many chances! I'd give so much for those chances!


I'm with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
..


----------



## ISv (Dec 29, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> One of the many wise things my wife has done (besides the obvious  ) is have a Zumi Crab tree planted in our front yard about a quarter-century ago. The vast majority of the images I post here are from birds in and around this tree--I stand on my front porch or sidewalk, and fire away.
> 
> Today is no different, and the effects of weather changes as far as which species of birds show up in the tree is quite amazing.
> 
> ...


Nice photos! But I really like the attitude behind "One of the many wise things my wife has done (besides the obvious  )"


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 29, 2022)

A Eurasian blackcap (_sylvia atricapilla_) singing by the end of December?
Climate changes gets them confused as well. 
Bad light, ISO2500 and heavy cropping killed the details. 
5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/8, 1/640, ISO2500


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 29, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I really love blue tits.
> Look how it stares at me.
> 
> View attachment 206902
> View attachment 206901


My second favourite little bird.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 29, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> My second favourite little bird.


And which is your favourite?


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 29, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> And which is your favourite?


The robin, Rotkehlchen, rouge gorge.
Edit: I forgot, in my dialect (Alsatian) rodkelschele


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2022)

ISv said:


> Huh - just look down the forum to see what Cog did!



Cog is a very good bird photographer, I especially love his little owls.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 29, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> The robin, Rotkehlchen, rouge gorge.
> Edit: I forgot, in my dialect (Alsatian) rodkelschele


I like that one, too.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 29, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> A Eurasian blackcap (_sylvia atricapilla_) singing by the end of December?
> Climate changes gets them confused as well.
> Bad light, ISO2500 and heavy cropping killed the details.
> 5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/8, 1/640, ISO2500
> ...


Max: I believe we've crossed paths in exactly this way once previously on this forum...

H is my youngest daughter. Her favorite 'little' bird is the Carolina Chickadee. I guess she saw them in this same tree from her bedroom window for many years.

After I'd posted here yesterday about birds in our front yard tree, this little one showed up:




No phony modesty: just the facts. I don't consider myself a birder. I like to take pictures of birds. I don't know much about them.

But in part because of H's enjoyment of the Carolina Chickadee, I did some reading (and listening) and can now recognize its sounds when nearby.

That was the case here.

Thanks to the posters and readers here on CR...Happy Holidays!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 29, 2022)

ISv said:


> Nice photos! But I really like the attitude behind "One of the many wise things my wife has done (besides the obvious  )"


ISv: thanks for reading, and thanks for 'getting it' 

A bit of humor (and CR) has helped me survive the pandemic.

And the 'attitude' you are pointing to has worked out for us--we just celebrated our fortieth wedding anniversary.

But as one of my favorite football coaches likes to point out when waxing poetic (with a sly grin) about his own wife and mother of his children: "Hey, I wasn't her first choice."


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 29, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> ... we just celebrated our fortieth wedding anniversary. ...


Happy anniversary, congrats for the long time loving and working on your relationship and best wishes for the next decades 

Reminds me of one of my fav Christy Moore songs (text/lyrics by Johnny Duhan):

The voyage

I am a sailor, you're my first mate 
We signed on together, we coupled our fate 
Hauled up our anchor, determined not to fail 
For the heart's treasure, together we set sail
...
Life is an ocean and love is a boat 
In troubled waters it keeps us afloat 
When we started the voyage, there was just me and you 
Now gathered 'round us, we have our own crew ...


----------



## AlanF (Dec 29, 2022)

A Nuthatch, iso 10k R5/500mm.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 29, 2022)

Eurasian Robin,Coal Tit and Great Tit (R5/500mm).


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 29, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Eurasian Robin,Coal Tit and Great Tit (R5/500mm).
> 
> View attachment 206949
> View attachment 206950
> View attachment 206951


Beautiful pictures !


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 29, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Eurasian Robin,Coal Tit and Great Tit (R5/500mm).


Really nice.
The coal tit in the sunlight is especially beautiful. I only hear them here or see them just in the darkest shadows. 
Maybe this spring I'll have more luck (or patience  )


----------



## AlanF (Dec 29, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Really nice.
> The coal tit in the sunlight is especially beautiful. I only hear them here or see them just in the darkest shadows.
> Maybe this spring I'll have more luck (or patience  )


My first day with a variety of birds for a while - a much needed tonic!


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2022)

Beautiful series, Alan.


----------



## ISv (Dec 30, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> ISv: thanks for reading, and thanks for 'getting it'
> 
> A bit of humor (and CR) has helped me survive the pandemic.
> 
> ...


 - I like your humor!!!! On other hand you shouldn't be so critical to yourself - she merit you anyway (should be some reason no?).


----------



## ISv (Dec 30, 2022)

And now my problems from today: somebody reported a Ring-necked Duck from a location and since I'm on kind of vacation I rushed there - to see my first one of that species!
At first glance it wasn't Ring-necked Duck (even at young age they have at least diffuse white spot on the bill and never white strip on the upper wings!). 
And now started the problems: The proportions of the head/bill are for the Grater Scaup (and I made a lot of photos... ). But just look at the last one (I was already kind of accepting some hybrid even from the other photos but this one?!). From where that light-colored neck came I have no idea. I have good literature for the Ducks but it's long, long reading about the hybrids... (I don't exclude some shortcoming in my knowledge or in the literature!). And I'm not really sure I need it/do it! 
The first photo is about the fun - nothing for the ID...
Anyway - something interesting (I didn't have something like this for a long - very long time)!!!


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 30, 2022)

ISv said:


> And now my problems from today: somebody reported a Ring-necked Duck from a location and since I'm on kind of vacation I rushed there - to see my first one of that species!
> At first glance it wasn't Ring-necked Duck (even at young age they have at least diffuse white spot on the bill and never white strip on the upper wings!).
> And now started the problems: The proportions of the head/bill are for the Grater Scaup (and I made a lot of photos... ). But just look at the last one (I was already kind of accepting some hybrid even from the other photos but this one?!). From where that light-colored neck came I have no idea. I have good literature for the Ducks but it's long, long reading about the hybrids... (I don't exclude some shortcoming in my knowledge or in the literature!). And I'm not really sure I need it/do it!
> The first photo is about the fun - nothing for the ID...
> Anyway - something interesting (I didn't have something like this for a long - very long time)!!!


Thanks, @ISv, for the story behind the photos and for the really nice water reflections on those.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 30, 2022)

ISv said:


> And now my problems from today: somebody reported a Ring-necked Duck from a location and since I'm on kind of vacation I rushed there - to see my first one of that species!
> At first glance it wasn't Ring-necked Duck (even at young age they have at least diffuse white spot on the bill and never white strip on the upper wings!).
> And now started the problems: The proportions of the head/bill are for the Grater Scaup (and I made a lot of photos... ). But just look at the last one (I was already kind of accepting some hybrid even from the other photos but this one?!). From where that light-colored neck came I have no idea. I have good literature for the Ducks but it's long, long reading about the hybrids... (I don't exclude some shortcoming in my knowledge or in the literature!). And I'm not really sure I need it/do it!
> The first photo is about the fun - nothing for the ID...
> ...


I particularly like the "duck attack" picture (number 2).


----------



## dpc (Dec 30, 2022)

Thrush


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2022)

Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## Click (Dec 30, 2022)

ISv said:


> And now my problems from today: somebody reported a Ring-necked Duck from a location and since I'm on kind of vacation I rushed there - to see my first one of that species!
> At first glance it wasn't Ring-necked Duck (even at young age they have at least diffuse white spot on the bill and never white strip on the upper wings!).
> And now started the problems: The proportions of the head/bill are for the Grater Scaup (and I made a lot of photos... ). But just look at the last one (I was already kind of accepting some hybrid even from the other photos but this one?!). From where that light-colored neck came I have no idea. I have good literature for the Ducks but it's long, long reading about the hybrids... (I don't exclude some shortcoming in my knowledge or in the literature!). And I'm not really sure I need it/do it!
> The first photo is about the fun - nothing for the ID...
> Anyway - something interesting (I didn't have something like this for a long - very long time)!!!




Thank you for the story behind the photos, sometime bird ID is a real headache.


----------



## Nemorino (Dec 30, 2022)

Long-tailed tit singing in the wind
R5 + Rf 100-500 + 1.4TC @ 1/4000, f/10, Iso 8000


And a GIF made of 8 pictures


----------



## ISv (Dec 31, 2022)

These are from today ~1.5 hour walk in the beech park. Didn't expect anything interesting (unfortunately I was right ). Couldn't resist this Pacific Golden Plover - you don't see them often on their bellies! And just from 5-6 meters and at such a terrain that it looks I'm on my belly too (I wasn't)...


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 31, 2022)

The challenging year 2022 comes to an end. I hope for all of you that 2023 will be much, much better than the old year was.
At the end, 2022 was really nice to me and offered me my first chance to get a goldcrest (_regulus regulus_).
Again, bad light, ISO2500 to 3200 and heavy cropping killed the details.
5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/8, 1/250, ISO2500-3200


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy new year 2023 to all of you!
Let's hope for 2023 for peace in freedom and a lot of great photo moments.


Maximilian said:


> At the end, 2022 was really nice to me and offered me my first chance to get a goldcrest ...


Yesterday, not only that goldcrest passed me by. My beloved kingfisher found the time to do one of the best performances of the year.
5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/11, 1/400, ISO3200 and heavy cropping for all three


----------



## AlanF (Jan 1, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> The challenging year 2022 comes to an end. I hope for all of you that 2023 will be much, much better than the old year was.
> At the end, 2022 was really nice to me and offered me my first chance to get a goldcrest (_regulus regulus_).
> Again, bad light, ISO2500 to 3200 and heavy cropping killed the details.
> 5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/8, 1/250, ISO2500-3200
> ...


One's first Goldcrest is a landmark! I have only caught two.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 1, 2023)

AlanF said:


> One's first Goldcrest is a landmark! I have only caught two.


Thanks, Alan. Your kind words are a good start into the new year.


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2023)

Kudos for your Goldcrest pictures, Maximilian. I really like the last one.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 1, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> Happy new year 2023 to all of you!
> Let's hope for 2023 for peace in freedom and a lot of great photo moments.
> 
> Yesterday, not only that goldcrest passed me by. My beloved kingfisher found the time to do one of the best performances of the year.
> ...


He's getting closer!


----------



## AlanF (Jan 1, 2023)

Went for a birdless walk with the R5 and 100-500mm. But, on my return there was flock of Longtailed Tits in my apple tree. I didn't get close but the gear is good enough. They look even more cute in the winter as they are fluffed up and well fed.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 1, 2023)

AlanF said:


> He's getting closer!


Only by accident.
Pure luck.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 1, 2023)

AlanF said:


> ... Longtailed Tits in my apple tree. I didn't get close but the gear is good enough. They look even more cute in the winter as they are fluffed up and well fed.


Great shots. 
Sometimes I cannot decide which tits I like more. Those are in my top 5, for sure.


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2023)

AlanF said:


> Went for a birdless walk with the R5 and 100-500mm. But, on my return there was flock of Longtailed Tits in my apple tree. I didn't get close but the gear is good enough. They look even more cute in the winter as they are fluffed up and well fed.




So cute. Beautiful shots, I especially like the second one. It's a real feather ball.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 1, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> Only by accident.
> Pure luck.


Luck favours the well-prepared mind - Pasteur said that. Luck favours the lucky person with a well-prepared camera - I said that.


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2023)

Well said.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 1, 2023)

Click said:


> Well said.


Somehow I knew @AlanF would take my steep pass without hesitation 
Still it was pure luck, maybe flavoured with Tyche's kiss.


----------



## Cog (Jan 2, 2023)

New year greetings from Harry the Heron:


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 2, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> My beloved kingfisher found the time to do one of the best performances of the year.


Some more from that model session:
5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/8, 1/200, ISO1600 and heavy cropping down to 1:1 (1500x1000)


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2023)

Cog said:


> New year greetings from Harry the Heron:



He looks really happy on the first one. Happy New Year, Cog.


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> Some more from that model session:



Your model poses perfectly on the second one. Nice series, Maximilian.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 2, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> Some more from that model session:
> 5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/8, 1/200, ISO1600 and heavy cropping down to 1:1 (1500x1000)
> 
> View attachment 206995
> ...


You must be living next to a small paradise...


----------



## AlanF (Jan 2, 2023)

First time I have seen a Little Owl for a year. R5 + RF 100-500 RF2x.


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2023)

Nice encounter. Very nice shots of this Little Owl.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 2, 2023)

AlanF said:


> First time I have seen a Little Owl for a year. R5 + RF 100-500 RF2x.


Lovely little fellow. Great catch @AlanF


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 2, 2023)

Del Paso said:


> You must be living next to a small paradise...


Yes, it is, somehow.
But it is in danger (German page only):








Reichswald bleibt e.V. - Kein ICE-Werk im Bannwald!


Kein ICE-Werk im geschützten Bannwald, im Jägersee Forst und auf der Muna bei Feucht! Verwende unsere Argumente für deine Einwendungen.




reichswald-bleibt.de




TLDR:
40 to 60 ha of the forest, a NATURA2000 area, is to fall victim to a DB maintenance plant.
I don't want to imagine what this means to the birds and to the groundwater level...
But we're still fighting...


----------



## danfaz (Jan 3, 2023)

Today I managed to photograph a Bald Eagle in the wild for the first time. I am so pumped! 
I'll post the BIF pics in the BIF thread as well.


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2023)

Great shots, Danfaz.


----------



## danfaz (Jan 3, 2023)

Click said:


> Great shots, Danfaz.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## ISv (Jan 3, 2023)

Today is my last "day off". Tried to capture something very peaceful and cute (like for start of the New Year!). Nothing else was able to beat the otherwise this very common (here!) hybrid (judging by the parents!) of Mallard and Hawaiian Duck! On other hand they are impossible to ID at that age (at least for me...) 
Good luck and a tons of nice photos in 2023!


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2023)

So cute! Well done, ISv.


----------



## ISv (Jan 3, 2023)

Click said:


> So cute! Well done, ISv.


Thanks Click! I was traying my best (beginning of the the New Year anyway!)


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 3, 2023)

danfaz said:


> Today I managed to photograph a Bald Eagle in the wild for the first time. I am so pumped!
> I'll post the BIF pics in the BIF thread as well.


What a wonderful bird in a wonderful winter environment. 
Very well done @danfaz


----------



## danfaz (Jan 3, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> What a wonderful bird in a wonderful winter environment.
> Very well done @danfaz


Thanks again, Max!


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 3, 2023)

Another marsh tit
@ISv: I have tried to follow your advice. Quite simple - in the shade


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> Another marsh tit



Lovely shot.


----------



## dpc (Jan 3, 2023)

Dunlin (I think, not a good identifier of shorebirds) foraging on Pacific beach.


----------



## ISv (Jan 4, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> Another marsh tit
> @ISv: I have tried to follow your advice. Quite simple - in the shade
> 
> View attachment 207019


Yeah -in the shade it's easier. But that was not my advise (that one is suppose to work in most conditions, I mean that is suppose to control the highlights in most conditions). Nice shot anyway!


Maximilian said:


> What a wonderful bird in a wonderful winter environment.
> Very well done @danfaz


Well, concerning the winter conditions: I'm shooting in Hawaii. See my post in the "mushrooms" (didn't intend to post it because I was angry for my another fail to find the birds - despite a significant push on my old body on that trail and all the sweat...). That photos are from January 1


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 4, 2023)

ISv said:


> Yeah -in the shade it's easier. But that was not my advise (that one is suppose to work in most conditions, I mean that is suppose to control the highlights in most conditions). Nice shot anyway!


Of course I had your advice in mind and underexposed by -1/3. And afterwards corrected that for the dark parts in pp. 
If it were in sunlight I might have gone -2/3. 
I had some tricky shots of a (white) egret against a dark forrest bg in sunlight but haven't pp that yet. 
We'll see what I have learned there


----------



## shire_guy (Jan 4, 2023)

Superb Fairy-wren taking the high ground.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 4, 2023)

shire_guy said:


> Superb Fairy-wren taking the high ground.
> View attachment 207038
> View attachment 207039


Gorgeous bird!


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 4, 2023)

shire_guy said:


> Superb Fairy-wren taking the high ground





AlanF said:


> Gorgeous bird!


+100
But also gorgeous job @shire_guy


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2023)

I totally agree with Alan and Maximilian. Beautiful shots.


----------



## macrunning (Jan 4, 2023)

Great shots everyone! Been a minute since I got on here due to knee surgery but managed to capture this little Annas Hummingbird hanging out and overwintering here in the Pacific Northwest. 

On another note does anyone know of any good spots to go birding in Kauai?


----------



## Click (Jan 4, 2023)

Lovely! Nicely done, macrunning.


----------



## macrunning (Jan 4, 2023)

Click said:


> Lovely! Nicely done, macrunning.


Thanks Click


----------



## shire_guy (Jan 4, 2023)

Thank you @Maximilian and @Click


----------



## ISv (Jan 5, 2023)

macrunning said:


> Great shots everyone! Been a minute since I got on here due to knee surgery but managed to capture this little Annas Hummingbird hanging out and overwintering here in the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> On another note does anyone know of any good spots to go birding in Kauai?
> 
> View attachment 207044


You can go to eBird Kauai and check what is going on... There are endemic birds there, more than on Maui and especially Oahu but you have to hike for them. And it's not an easy hike...


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 5, 2023)

macrunning said:


> Great shots everyone! Been a minute since I got on here due to knee surgery but managed to capture this little Annas Hummingbird hanging out and overwintering here in the Pacific Northwest.


Good catch 
I hope that hummingbird isn't freezing too much.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 5, 2023)

Never before I could get so close to a wren (_troglodytes troglodytes_). Still all the pics are 1:1 crops down to 1500x1000
I couldn't decide which one I liked the most, so I posted all four different poses. 
5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/8, 1/200, ISO1250


----------



## AlanF (Jan 5, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> Never before I could get so close to a wren (_troglodytes troglodytes_). Still all the pics are 1:1 crops down to 1500x1000
> I couldn't decide which one I liked the most, so I posted all four different poses.
> 5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/8, 1/200, ISO1250
> 
> ...


How close did you get?


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> Never before I could get so close to a wren (_troglodytes troglodytes_). Still all the pics are 1:1 crops down to 1500x1000
> I couldn't decide which one I liked the most, so I posted all four different poses.
> 5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/8, 1/200, ISO1250




Very nice series, Maximilian. I prefer the 3rd one.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 5, 2023)

AlanF said:


> How close did you get?


I guess about 3 - 4 m, maybe even a little bit less.
This it how it looked like on the FF pic:


----------



## AlanF (Jan 5, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> Never before I could get so close to a wren (_troglodytes troglodytes_). Still all the pics are 1:1 crops down to 1500x1000
> I couldn't decide which one I liked the most, so I posted all four different poses.
> 5D4, 100-400L II + TC, @560 mm, f/8, 1/200, ISO1250
> 
> ...


I'd rank them as my favourite at the top and then 2, 3, and 4 going down, though I like them all. The reason is I like seeing their tail cocked up, and the top has the most.


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 5, 2023)

White Tailed Eagle


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 5, 2023)

Kestrel in the field


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 5, 2023)

Sea Eagle at a photographers shoot


----------



## macrunning (Jan 5, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> Good catch
> I hope that hummingbird isn't freezing too much.


They are amazing little birds. I always thought they migrated back south but apparently the Annas will winter over in the Pacific Northwest and can survive as long as feeders are left out for them.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 6, 2023)

The herons like that rest / raised hide, I like the poses and the water reflections. 
So I am still trying to get a better picture... also in 2023


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> The herons like that rest / raised hide, I like the poses and the water reflections.
> So I am still trying to get a better picture... also in 2023




Very nice with the reflection. I like the composition.


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 6, 2023)

Tree creeper
R5 + RF 100-500 + 1.4TC @ 700mm, f/10, 1/4000s, Iso12 800


@ 700mm, f/10, 1/4000s, Iso 8000



@ 700mm, f/10, 1/4000s, Iso 6400



@ 700mm, f/10, 1/500s, Iso 500


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 6, 2023)

Nemorino said:


> Tree creeper


Lovely catch


----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2023)

Nemorino said:


> Tree creeper



Nice series, Nemorino. The bird is floating in the air on the 3rd one.


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 6, 2023)

Yes, Click ! I had a lot of good luck! 
Thanks @ Click and @Maximilian !!!


----------



## Cog (Jan 6, 2023)

Laughing dove on a rainy day


----------



## AlanF (Jan 6, 2023)

Nemorino said:


> Tree creeper
> R5 + RF 100-500 + 1.4TC @ 700mm, f/10, 1/4000s, Iso12 800
> View attachment 207091
> 
> ...


Another one of my favourite birds! I don't see them often.


----------



## Maximilian (Saturday at 9:50 AM)

Some Eurasian siskins (_spinus spinus_) looking for food in the tree that gives them their German name, the alder(= Erle; siskin = Erlenzeisig)


----------



## Click (Saturday at 2:35 PM)

Cog said:


> Laughing dove on a rainy day




I really like the "vignetting effect" created by the foliage surrounding the subject. Very nice composition.


----------



## Nemorino (Saturday at 5:41 PM)

Nuthatch

R5 + RF 100-500 + 1.4 TC @ 700mm, 1/320s, Iso 2500, f/10



And a heavy crop edited with Topaz Photo AI and upscaled to 3840px


----------



## AlanF (Saturday at 5:50 PM)

Nemorino said:


> Nuthatch
> 
> R5 + RF 100-500 + 1.4 TC @ 700mm, 1/320s, Iso 2500, f/10
> View attachment 207114
> ...


The detail on the native image is excellent. The Topaz upscale looks fine when seen at website resolution (= downscaled) but is very unnatural when looked at full size.


----------



## Cog (Saturday at 6:17 PM)

Click said:


> I really like the "vignetting effect" created by the foliage surrounding the subject. Very nice composition.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Nemorino (Saturday at 6:19 PM)

AlanF said:


> The Topaz upscale looks fine when seen at website resolution (= downscaled) but is very unnatural when looked at full size.



The nativ crop of 1908x1073px:


----------



## AlanF (Saturday at 7:29 PM)

Nemorino said:


> The nativ crop of 1908x1073px:
> View attachment 207117


That's superb. I find Topaz AI works well with soft images but oversharpens ones that are already sharp. I use Topaz Gigapixel for those as I seem to have more control. I posted a Nuthatch just a week ago. It was at iso 10k not as sharp as yours. Here is a crop of its head and the AI upscale. The enhance function gives a more natural response. This is why I wrote elsewhere that Topaz is a great leveller of lenses - the RF 100-400 catches up a bit to the 100-500mm with it!


----------



## Avulus (Sunday at 8:33 AM)

Osprey catching fish.


----------



## Del Paso (Sunday at 10:01 AM)

Avulus said:


> Osprey catching fish.
> View attachment 207121


Perfect, absolutely perfect!
(Once again!)


----------



## Nemorino (Sunday at 10:33 AM)

AlanF said:


> That's superb. I find Topaz AI works well with soft images but oversharpens ones that are already sharp. I use Topaz Gigapixel for those as I seem to have more control. I posted a Nuthatch just a week ago. It was at iso 10k not as sharp as yours. Here is a crop of its head and the AI upscale. The enhance function gives a more natural response.


Thank you! 
I will give Gigapixel a try! I bought the black friday bundle including Gigapixel but haven't installed it yet.
Your examples show the power of the software and are good reasons the try it.

Here is another longtailed tit shot with R5 and Rf 100-500 + 1.4TC only denoised by Topaz.
ISO* 16 000*, f/10, 1/4000s



And a crop pf 1871 x 1052px, one with and one without Photo AI.





And the LR settings


----------



## Del Paso (Sunday at 11:00 AM)

AlanF said:


> That's superb. I find Topaz AI works well with soft images but oversharpens ones that are already sharp. I use Topaz Gigapixel for those as I seem to have more control. I posted a Nuthatch just a week ago. It was at iso 10k not as sharp as yours. Here is a crop of its head and the AI upscale. The enhance function gives a more natural response. This is why I wrote elsewhere that Topaz is a great leveller of lenses - the RF 100-400 catches up a bit to the 100-500mm with it!
> 
> View attachment 207118
> View attachment 207119


Could you please explain when you use gigapixel?
I thought it was mostly for prints.
PS: I'm "afraid" your answer will make me buy Gigapixel after you already convinced me to bus "Sharpen" and "Denoise".


----------



## Click (Sunday at 11:03 AM)

Avulus said:


> Osprey catching fish.



Great shot!


----------



## AlanF (Sunday at 12:41 PM)

Del Paso said:


> Could you please explain when you use gigapixel?
> I thought it was mostly for prints.
> PS: I'm "afraid" your answer will make me buy Gigapixel after you already convinced me to bus "Sharpen" and "Denoise".


I use Gigapixel for upscaling low resolution images. It can give good results.


----------



## AlanF (Sunday at 12:58 PM)

Nemorino said:


> Thank you!
> I will give Gigapixel a try! I bought the black friday bundle including Gigapixel but haven't installed it yet.
> Your examples show the power of the software and are good reasons the try it.
> 
> ...


The middle one is oversharpened. I usually turn off lens sharpening in DxO before using Topaz.


----------



## Maximilian (Sunday at 1:22 PM)

Avulus said:


> Osprey catching fish





Del Paso said:


> Perfect, absolutely perfect!
> (Once again!)


Just WOW!
I am happy with you to catch such a moment (otherwise I would be jealous  )


----------



## AlanF (Sunday at 4:07 PM)

Del Paso said:


> Could you please explain when you use gigapixel?
> I thought it was mostly for prints.
> PS: I'm "afraid" your answer will make me buy Gigapixel after you already convinced me to bus "Sharpen" and "Denoise".


Here's something from this afternoon. I had the R7 and RF 100-400mm, and took a shot of a large flock of Lapwings whirling around. I could take a crop of a group, each of which occupied a few pixels, and Topaz AI enhance upscaled it 3.4x and filled in some detail and sharpened it. Here is the full image dowscaled, the crop at 100% and the Topaz enhanced. The Topaz will print larger and looks sharper on screen.


----------



## Del Paso (Sunday at 8:40 PM)

AlanF said:


> Here's something from this afternoon. I had the R7 and RF 100-400mm, and took a shot of a large flock of Lapwings whirling around. I could take a crop of a group, each of which occupied a few pixels, and Topaz AI enhance upscaled it 3.4x and filled in some detail and sharpened it. Here is the full image dowscaled, the crop at 100% and the Topaz enhanced. The Topaz will print larger and looks sharper on screen.
> 
> View attachment 207134
> View attachment 207135
> View attachment 207136


Thanks for your answer. The result is quite convincing, I'll place an order. 
PS: it's 30 years since I saw so many lapwings where I live in Alsace. Now, if I'm lucky, it's one or two birds in a whole summer... Sad.


----------



## AlanF (Sunday at 9:49 PM)

Del Paso said:


> Thanks for your answer. The result is quite convincing, I'll place an order.
> PS: it's 30 years since I saw so many lapwings where I live in Alsace. Now, if I'm lucky, it's one or two birds in a whole summer... Sad.


Just for you then! The murmuration of Lapwings today, and a crop and Topaz Enhance 4x enlarged crop, which are good enough to identify that they are Lapwings. Each bird is only about 20px x 30px. Says something good about the sharpness of the RF 100-400mm on the R7.


----------



## Del Paso (Sunday at 11:48 PM)

AlanF said:


> Just for you then! The murmuration of Lapwings today, and a crop and Topaz Enhance 4x enlarged crop, which are good enough to identify that they are Lapwings. Each bird is only about 20px x 30px. Says something good about the sharpness of the RF 100-400mm on the R7.
> 
> View attachment 207137
> View attachment 207138
> View attachment 207139


Looks like all our French lapwings were abducted by the "la perfide Albion"


----------



## scyrene (Sunday at 11:50 PM)

Dipping in here - wow! Seems that software has moved things on a lot since I last took bird photography seriously. Fascinating and a bit intimidating!


----------



## dcm (Monday at 1:47 AM)

Long-eared owl. Shot at MFD, not much DOF. Just a sliver of the eye showing. Perched in a tree just off an elevated walkway and only had the R7/RF800 with me.


----------



## dcm (Monday at 1:55 AM)

Bald eagles hanging out at quite a distance in a state park. Some came a bit closer. Bird watch had counted around 30 that day. R7/RF800.


----------



## dcm (Monday at 2:09 AM)

Northern Pintail ducks. R7/RF800.


----------



## ISv (Monday at 4:54 AM)

Today was another day hunting Oahu Elepaio (one of the Monarch Flycatchers on Hawaii Islands).
Finally found one (*only because it made a call *!- obviously the rest of family were around). Didn't see the rest (two adults and one juvenile are reported on that trail). Difficult birds - always (rare exemptions!) hidden behind of stuff and very agile for that amount of light - they are almost always in the shadows! These are from distance ~10 meters and for bird smaller than House Sparrow on 20MP sensor it resulted in ~55% crop. Also - very populated trail, once I heard the call I sprinted there because there was a noisy group coming behind - just to see two more people coming from the other direction (they were nice: stopped to give me some time!!!! - not the case of the other group.
Anyway - after the Juvenile I posted last Spring now I have my first adult (whatever the quality of the photos is!). Productivity of an one photo for nearly an Year is... well no productivity
After that a Red-billed Leiothrix (photo taken before the Elepaio ~7 meters, size ~House Sparrow or slightly bigger). BTW - note the half black bill - subadult! (adults are with red, juveniles are with black bills - just an info...)


----------



## Kanders1 (Tuesday at 1:00 AM)

Superb Fairy Wren


----------



## Click (Tuesday at 1:30 AM)

Nice shot, Kanders1.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## ISO64 (Tuesday at 2:02 AM)

Time for some summer Mediterranean photos:
Eurasian Hoopoe (Upupa epops), Squacco Heron (Ardeola ralloides), Eurasian Skylark (Alauda arvensis) [ and notCrested Lark (Galerida cristata), as initially posted - well seen and pointed out by ISv]
7D1 + 70-200+ 1.4 x III

Hoopoe has its main colour so well matched to dry, parched soil, leaving only its b&w stripes to look at


----------



## Click (Tuesday at 2:19 AM)

ISO64 said:


> Time for some summer Mediterranean photos:
> Eurasian Hoopoe (Upupa epops), Squacco Heron (Ardeola ralloides), Crested Lark (Galerida cristata)
> 7D1 + 70-200+ 1.4 x III
> 
> ...




Very nice series, ISO64.


----------



## shire_guy (Tuesday at 3:49 AM)

Rufous Fantail
These guys flit about the trees and the dappled light of the forest floor continually. Good fun if you can get a decent shot.


----------



## ISv (Tuesday at 3:54 AM)

ISO64 said:


> Time for some summer Mediterranean photos:
> Eurasian Hoopoe (Upupa epops), Squacco Heron (Ardeola ralloides), Crested Lark (Galerida cristata)
> 7D1 + 70-200+ 1.4 x III
> 
> ...


I agree with Click - nice series but I have to disagree for the last shot!
Not with Click but wit you: The Crested Lark may have sometimes and somehow damaged crest but look at the tail - you will see the outer feathers are white. For me its a Skylark - Alauda arvensis. For all Larks of that region (incl. North Africa and the Middle East) only the Skylark has white outer feathers on the tail.


----------



## Click (Tuesday at 3:55 AM)

shire_guy said:


> Rufous Fantail
> These guys flit about the trees and the dappled light of the forest floor continually. Good fun if you can get a decent shot.




Nicely done, shire_guy.


----------



## ISv (Tuesday at 3:57 AM)

shire_guy said:


> Rufous Fantail
> These guys flit about the trees and the dappled light of the forest floor continually. Good fun if you can get a decent shot.
> View attachment 207160
> View attachment 207161


Great shots!!! Especially for that "mosaic" light!


----------



## shire_guy (Tuesday at 9:01 AM)

Thank you @Click and @ISv


----------



## Fbimages (Tuesday at 12:27 PM)

A bit of an unusual portrait of a king penguin in South Georgia! Antarctica tourism from a penguin perspective


----------



## Click (Tuesday at 1:55 PM)

Fbimages said:


> A bit of an unusual portrait of a king penguin in South Georgia! Antarctica tourism from a penguin perspective



Cool shot.


----------



## Daner (Tuesday at 2:42 PM)

Gull patrolling the castle grounds in Alicante, Spain.


----------



## Daner (Tuesday at 2:46 PM)

Raven reviewing the tourists at the Cliffs of Moher, Ireland


----------



## Daner (Tuesday at 2:47 PM)

Jackdaw in the grass, Färingsö, Sweden


----------



## Daner (Tuesday at 2:54 PM)

Ground Hornbill, Limpopo Province, South Africa


----------



## Daner (Tuesday at 2:56 PM)

Penguin pair, Boulders Beach, South Africa


----------



## Daner (Tuesday at 2:57 PM)

Eurasian Blue Tit, Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Click (Tuesday at 4:13 PM)

Beautiful pictures, Daner. Keep posting.


----------



## paulneg (Tuesday at 5:30 PM)

M


----------



## Click (Tuesday at 7:44 PM)

Nice series, paulneg.

Welcome to CR.


----------



## ISO64 (Wednesday at 2:41 AM)

ISv said:


> I agree with Click - nice series but I have to disagree for the last shot!
> Not with Click but wit you: The Crested Lark may have sometimes and somehow damaged crest but look at the tail - you will see the outer feathers are white. For me its a Skylark - Alauda arvensis. For all Larks of that region (incl. North Africa and the Middle East) only the Skylark has white outer feathers on the tail.


ISv, thanks for correcting my misidentification. I'll edit the original entry right now. And my mistake was even easier to spot on other photos that I just disregarded as the photos were not sharp enough around bird's eye. But, there is a hawk eye on this forum 
Best regards!


----------



## ISv (Wednesday at 3:39 AM)

ISO64 said:


> ISv, thanks for correcting my misidentification. I'll edit the original entry right now. And my mistake was even easier to spot on other photos that I just disregarded as the photos were not sharp enough around bird's eye. But, there is a hawk eye on this forum
> Best regards!


Always! BTW the "hawk" that you are talking about wear glasses ! So far only for reading but...


----------



## jprusa (Wednesday at 6:22 AM)

Not sure if this is a Nashville Warbler or an Orange-crowned.


----------



## Click (Wednesday at 3:30 PM)

The bird looks great in this beautiful background.


----------



## Avulus (Wednesday at 8:06 PM)

Whitetailed eagles dancing


----------



## AlanF (Wednesday at 8:26 PM)

Larks in Fight (R5/RF 100-500mm)


----------



## Click (Wednesday at 9:00 PM)

Avulus said:


> Whitetailed eagles dancing




Great shot! Well done, Avulus.


----------



## ISv (Yesterday at 1:23 AM)

jprusa said:


> Not sure if this is a Nashville Warbler or an Orange-crowned.
> View attachment 207181


The broken eye ring on the bill side says Orange-crowned but I'm not sure too.


----------



## ISv (Yesterday at 1:26 AM)

AlanF said:


> Larks in Fight (R5/RF 100-500mm)
> 
> View attachment 207190


*Sky*larks in fly! Nice photo!


----------



## jprusa (Yesterday at 1:47 AM)

Prairie warbler , I guess she will make the rare bird list.


----------



## jprusa (Yesterday at 1:53 AM)

ISv said:


> The broken eye ring on the bill side says Orange-crowned but I'm not sure too.


Thanks ISv!


----------



## ISv (Yesterday at 6:03 AM)

jprusa said:


> Thanks ISv!


For nothing!


----------



## AlanF (Yesterday at 8:36 AM)

jprusa said:


> Prairie warbler , I guess she will make the rare bird list.
> View attachment 207191


Very nice!


----------



## Click (Yesterday at 12:35 PM)

jprusa said:


> Prairie warbler , I guess she will make the rare bird list.



Lovely! Nicely done, jprusa.


----------



## jprusa (Yesterday at 2:23 PM)

Click said:


> Lovely! Nicely done, jprusa.


Thanks Click!


----------



## jprusa (Yesterday at 2:26 PM)

AlanF said:


> Very nice!


Thank Alan!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Yesterday at 7:33 PM)

Temps hit 60 degrees F yesterday in the midwest USA--following images within thirty yards of my front door:

Northern Mockingbird




House Finches



Northern Cardinal



Carolina Wren



Dark-Eyed Junco


=====

Kind of amazing (to me, at least...) how changes in weather bring the birds...new and different birds.

In the middle of summer, pretty much nothing but American Robins and Northern Cardinals nearby.

But an abnormally warm day in the second week of January offers nice chances to seeing a variety of birds.

But NO robins?!


----------



## AlanF (Yesterday at 8:05 PM)

josephandrews222 said:


> Temps hit 60 degrees F yesterday in the midwest USA--following images within thirty yards of my front door:
> 
> Northern Mockingbird
> View attachment 207194
> ...


A good haul.


----------



## Click (Yesterday at 8:31 PM)

josephandrews222 said:


> Temps hit 60 degrees F yesterday in the midwest USA--following images within thirty yards of my front door:




Very nice series, josephandrews.


----------

